# Closing Time!!



## Buzzalot

Not for me. I'm on two weeks after receiving my closing documents. Still waiting on the sellers to return their paperwork. I was in the ROFR thread for 30 days. Then the Come on Estoppel thread for another 30. I figured a new support thread is needed for those who are waiting to close. I'm getting anxious as we have plans and air booked for June. Also have a cash ressie just in case.

So where are you in the closing process?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

When discussing closing dates with the title company, are you sure you never said something like "to infinity and beyond"?  Just kidding!!

Hang in there. At least you know Disney isn't taking your contract.  Hopefully, I'll make it this far one day.


----------



## supersnoop

The wait after closing is even harder. Each step will try your patience.


----------



## disneyhutson

Great thread!! 29 days ROFR, then amazing 5 days of Estoppel, BUT of course 8 days and still waiting for the sellers to send in their closing paperwork.......


----------



## NewDVCaddict

Was told we should close "shortly". Both our documents and our sellers' were received as of 3/23. Thanks for starting a thread for this group!


----------



## Buzzalot

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> When discussing closing dates with the title company, are you sure you never said something like "to infinity and beyond"?  Just kidding!!
> 
> Hang in there. At least you know Disney isn't taking your contract.  Hopefully, I'll make it this far one day.



HaHa Love the "to infinity and beyond" reference. Made me laugh! 



NewDVCaddict said:


> Was told we should close "shortly". Both our documents and our sellers' were received as of 3/23. Thanks for starting a thread for this group!



Where do they come up with these time frames, "shortly". To me that means the same day!


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

We closed today. How long before the deed is recorded on the OCC website?  The website shows the date of 3/19/15 as the date documents have been proofed through.  What does that mean for us?  Do we have to wait until they are working on today's date before our deed is recorded?


----------



## summabreeze85

Our title company recieved our signed closing docs march 9th and the file JUST closed today. I really don't understand why it took 2 weeks to close.


----------



## WildGinger

We received our closing docs on 3/2.  Mailed the contract and wired the money on 3/3.  We are still waiting for the sellers.  UGH. They finally signed the documents however now they need to wire the money in to close.  This has been the longest part of the entire process.


----------



## disneyhutson

WildGinger said:


> We received our closing docs on 3/2.  Mailed the contract and wired the money on 3/3.  We are still waiting for the sellers.  UGH. They finally signed the documents however now they need to wire the money in to close.  This has been the longest part of the entire process.



I agree our buyers have sat on the closing docs for 11 days and counting...did THEY not want to sell???


----------



## supersnoop

WildGinger said:


> We received our closing docs on 3/2.  Mailed the contract and wired the money on 3/3.  We are still waiting for the sellers.  UGH. They finally signed the documents however now they need to wire the money in to close.  This has been the longest part of the entire process.





disneyhutson said:


> I agree our buyers have sat on the closing docs for 11 days and counting...did THEY not want to sell???


If they have to bring money to the table, they won't be in too much of a hurry.  They might be waiting for payday before they can cut a check.


----------



## NewDVCaddict

Where do they come up with these time frames, "shortly". To me that means the same day![/QUOTE]

Buzzalot, I agree! Got the email last night (3/26) that we closed, so "closing shortly" meant 3 days, in our case, after they had all documents from buyers and sellers. Good luck to all still waiting!!! Now it is time for me to stalk the website where the deed gets recorded


----------



## Buzzalot

We closed two days ago. Deed was recorded the same day. I reviewed the document on the OCC site. Yesterday received an email from the title company that the recorded deed was sent to Disney to transfer the contract and issue my membership number.

I feel better......coming down the home stretch


----------



## sgrap

Buzzalot said:


> We closed two days ago. Deed was recorded the same day. I reviewed the document on the OCC site. Yesterday received an email from the title company that the recorded deed was sent to Disney to transfer the contract and issue my membership number.
> 
> I feel better......coming down the home stretch


Hurray!  When was your rofr date?


----------



## madhavok

Congrats on the closings!


----------



## Buzzalot

sgrap said:


> Hurray!  When was your rofr date?



ROFR was 2/9



madhavok said:


> Congrats on the closings!



Thank You!


----------



## disneyhutson

Ok after 15 days the sellers have returned the closing paperwork!! NOW onto another wait. 50 days into this process sooo far. If we were purchasing direct what would the process be like?


----------



## sgrap

We received our closing documents on 2/26 (Thursday), and both the seller's paperwork arrived at that title company today 2/30 (Monday).  The title agent says she wants to close it by tomorrow so it will be on the books for March.  How long generally from closing until we can actually make reservations?  We waited 23 days for ROFR and 29 days from ROFR to getting our closing papers, so I am thrilled that we are getting something done quickly.  Still hoping to make reservations by April 15th but not holding my breath.  

Also, we are buying VGC, so what website do I need to "stalk" to see when it gets recorded?  I have heard that CA takes longer for this step than the Florida properties.


----------



## supersnoop

disneyhutson said:


> Ok after 15 days the sellers have returned the closing paperwork!! NOW onto another wait. 50 days into this process sooo far. If we were purchasing direct what would the process be like?


When you purchase direct, you can access your points immediately.  You're probably looking at another 12-18 days before you get your points.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

sgrap said:


> We received our closing documents on 2/26 (Thursday), and both the seller's paperwork arrived at that title company today 2/30 (Monday).  The title agent says she wants to close it by tomorrow so it will be on the books for March.  How long generally from closing until we can actually make reservations?  We waited 23 days for ROFR and 29 days from ROFR to getting our closing papers, so I am thrilled that we are getting something done quickly.  Still hoping to make reservations by April 15th but not holding my breath.
> 
> Also, we are buying VGC, so what website do I need to "stalk" to see when it gets recorded?  I have heard that CA takes longer for this step than the Florida properties.



My contract was recorded on the OC comptroller site on 3/18 and I just booked my first vacation today!


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> My contract was recorded on the OC comptroller site on 3/18 and I just booked my first vacation today!


Thanks!  Congratulations!!  Was that for VGC?


----------



## DWorldOrBust

sgrap said:


> Thanks!  Congratulations!!  Was that for VGC?



Thank you. I wish it was for VGC so that I could give you some more hope, but it was for AKV.


----------



## Buzzalot

DWorldOrBust said:


> My contract was recorded on the OC comptroller site on 3/18 and I just booked my first vacation today!



Congrats! 12 days from recording is great. How many times did you call MS?


----------



## DWorldOrBust

Buzzalot said:


> Congrats! 12 days from recording is great. How many times did you call MS?



I started calling day 7 and called every day in the morning and afternoon, except over the weekend. I called first thing this morning and was told that I wasn't in the system, called back on my lunch break and viola! after 40 minutes on the phone I had my vacation booked.


----------



## supersnoop

DWorldOrBust said:


> I started calling day 7 and called every day in the morning and afternoon, except over the weekend. I called first thing this morning and was told that I wasn't in the system, called back on my lunch break and viola! after 40 minutes on the phone I had my vacation booked.


You know, I only say start at 10 days because some people have been lucky and reported getting their information that early, but 12-14 days is much more common.  Did you have some expiring points that encouraged you to be that aggressive?  Calling at 7 days just seems a little unreasonable.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

supersnoop said:


> You know, I only say start at 10 days because some people have been lucky and reported getting their information that early, but 12-14 days is much more common.  Did you have some expiring points that encouraged you to be that aggressive?  Calling at 7 days just seems a little unreasonable.



I did for a couple of reasons... First and foremost, the 7 month window is fast approaching and I wanted to get my reservation done ASAP since I've already paid over $200 for the W & D 1/2 marathon and my vacation dates are not flexible. My travel dates fall during F & W, Jersey week, 1/2 Marathon and the start of MVMCP. Second, I have a 90 min drive to work so it was no trouble to wait on the phone with my bluetooth. I wanted to get my member # the minute it hit the system lol and I didn't mind spending the time to make the effort in the event that I got lucky.


----------



## disneyhutson

DWorldOrBust said:


> I did for a couple of reasons... First and foremost, the 7 month window is fast approaching and I wanted to get my reservation done ASAP since I've already paid over $200 for the W & D 1/2 marathon and my vacation dates are not flexible. My travel dates fall during F & W, Jersey week, 1/2 Marathon and the start of MVMCP. Second, I have a 90 min drive to work so it was no trouble to wait on the phone with my bluetooth. I wanted to get my member # the minute it hit the system lol and I didn't mind spending the time to make the effort in the event that I got lucky.



Which option number did you choose? 
Looking to do this in the next 10 days myself...


----------



## DWorldOrBust

disneyhutson said:


> Which option number did you choose?
> Looking to do this in the next 10 days myself...



Option 3, I never spoke to the same person twice and every one of them was very willing to help. Good luck!


----------



## sgrap

We closed today, woo-hoo!
Offer 2/2
Sent for ROFR 2/3
ROFR passed 2/25
Estoppel received 3/25
Closing documents 3/26
Documents FedExed 3/27 (Friday)
Title company received buyer's and seller's documents 3/30 (Monday)
Closed 3/31, deed sent to be recorded.

Now waiting not so patiently for it to be recorded in CA. VGC contract.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

sgrap said:


> We closed today, woo-hoo!
> offer 2/2
> Rofr 2/25
> Estoppel 3/25
> Closing documents 3/26
> Documents FedExed 3/27
> Title company received buyer's and seller's documents 3/30
> Closed 3/31, deed sent to be recorded.
> 
> Now waiting not so patiently for it to be recorded in CA. VGC contrast.



Yay yay, yay, yay, yay!!!!!! Congrats, welcome home!


----------



## Figment4

Our Timeline so far
Offer accepted 1/30
ROFR 2/25
Estoppel 3/25
Closing Docs sent 3/26 received 3/30 (was sent overnight but it took a couple day detour through Florida)
Waiting on the sellers to send their docs.  This is brutal


----------



## sgrap

Ug


Figment4 said:


> Our Timeline so far
> Offer accepted 1/30
> ROFR 2/25
> Estoppel 3/25
> Closing Docs sent 3/26 received 3/30 (was sent overnight but it took a couple day detour through Florida)
> Waiting on the sellers to send their docs.  This is brutal


ug, frustrating !!


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

Not many deeds were recorded today on the OCC website.  Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## disneyhutson

DWorldOrBust said:


> My contract was recorded on the OC comptroller site on 3/18 and I just booked my first vacation today!




When did both the seller/buyers paperwork returned? Also do you know the date your info was sent to the OC comptroller? Looking for a new timeline...this has been a very very long process


----------



## hopeful4fl

ROFR 3/5
Estoppel 4/2
Should Receive Closing docs by tomorrow.
THANKS for the thread


----------



## Buzzalot

disneyhutson said:


> When did both the seller/buyers paperwork returned? Also do you know the date your info was sent to the OC comptroller? Looking for a new timeline...this has been a very very long process



We waited 2 weeks for the sellers to return their paperwork. We closed on the 25th. Deed was recorded the same day. I'm at day 9 tomorrow and will make my first call to get my member number.


----------



## Figment4

Closed on 4/2 and the deed was recorded this morning


----------



## sgrap

Figment4 said:


> Closed on 4/2 and the deed was recorded this morning


Is yours a Florida property?  Our contract at VGC closed 3/31 and I'm trying to find it on the CA site.  

Congrats!!!


----------



## Figment4

Yes it is in Florida so I had the link.  Good look finding the CA site.


----------



## sgrap

I believe I have the correct site (thanks to another Dis member! ) but it is very confusing to figure out how to search on it.


----------



## hopeful4fl

hopeful4fl said:


> ROFR 3/5
> Estoppel 4/2
> Should Receive Closing docs by tomorrow.
> THANKS for the thread


and......closing docs sent in 4/3.
I have an international seller (they need to get their docs notarized at a US embassy in Canada), so the actual closing may take 2 weeks, but the end is in sight. For my part, I think I have done all that needed to get done and am in the final stages.

The title company is also setting expectation that it is taking deeding authority and Disney 2-3 weeks to get everything set up after closing. Ugh.....


----------



## Disneyhappy

So many of  you received your closing documents within a day of passing estoppel. Just curious as to the title company because it took my title company about a week to get me my closing docs and it probably would have taken longer if I had not called to advise that I was getting ready to go away for 10 days.


----------



## hopeful4fl

My hope is that title companies have docs ready to go, simply waiting for the Estoppel. Then again, each company may do it differently.
Glad to see u called and got your papers lined up. Final stretch now


----------



## sgrap

Disneyhappy said:


> So many of  you received your closing documents within a day of passing estoppel. Just curious as to the title company because it took my title company about a week to get me my closing docs and it probably would have taken longer if I had not called to advise that I was getting ready to go away for 10 days.


Our estoppel came in 3/25 and we got our closing documents 3/26.  I got the impression that there was some work to be done with it after the estoppel came in because our title agent said she would "get right to work on it."  We used TSS and Magic Vacation Title, and closed 3/31/15.


----------



## Buzzalot

Disneyhappy said:


> So many of  you received your closing documents within a day of passing estoppel. Just curious as to the title company because it took my title company about a week to get me my closing docs and it probably would have taken longer if I had not called to advise that I was getting ready to go away for 10 days.



The title company took a week between estoppel and emailing me closing docs. Every step in this process has been extended past the brokers timeline. It's almost over....I keep telling myself I saved a bunch of cash by purchasing resale.


----------



## disneyhutson

My contract has finallllllyyyyy showen up on OC Comptroller website!! Now I'm in the home stretch 10+ days until member number ...right??


----------



## DWorldOrBust

Mine took 12 days from the date that the deed recorded. I called the morning of day 12 and I wasn't in the system. Called back later that afternoon and I was there. =)


----------



## sgrap

We are hopefully coming up on getting to this point , .  .  closed 3/31. What exact # do we call and which option do we choose to try to get our member #?  Thanks!


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

Our deed was finally recorded today!!!  Hopefully, only 10 more days to go.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

sgrap said:


> We are hopefully coming up on getting to this point , .  .  closed 3/31. What exact # do we call and which option do we choose to try to get our member #?  Thanks!



I called Member Accounting each time and they were very helpful. 407-566-3800 Option 3



5 Mickey Fans said:


> Our deed was finally recorded today!!!  Hopefully, only 10 more days to go.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> I called Member Accounting each time and they were very helpful. 407-566-3800 Option 3


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## MomEm

Hi there, we are waiting on Disney rofr. What is 'estoppel'? Thanks


----------



## hopeful4fl

MomEm said:


> Hi there, we are waiting on Disney rofr. What is 'estoppel'? Thanks


I think lately it is another frustrating ploy to make us suffer .
In all seriousness, it is a statement from Disney to indicate they have received acknowledgment of change in account and will cease/stop any activity on it.
Once you pass ROFR (fingers crossed), this next step will be the key for the Title company to prepare the final docs and get your closing lined up.
Please note that lately Estoppels have been taking almost a month, "past" the ROFR clearance.


----------



## MomEm

hopeful4fl said:


> I think lately it is another frustrating ploy to make us suffer .
> In all seriousness, it is a statement from Disney to indicate they have received acknowledgment of change in account and will cease/stop any activity on it.
> Once you pass ROFR (fingers crossed), this next step will be the key for the Title company to prepare the final docs and get your closing lined up.
> Please note that lately Estoppels have been taking almost a month, "past" the ROFR clearance.


Thank you. Bummer about the length of time...we are supposed to receive rofr by April 27 and we were hoping to be able to reserve by June 1. I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## DWorldOrBust

Unfortunately waiting for ROFR is just the beginning of the exercise in patience. After waiting for ROFR you wait for the title company to receive Estoppel from Disney, an then you wait to receive closing documents from the title company, then you wait for the other party to return their documents, then you wait to close, then you wait for the deed to record, followed by another 2 weeks of waiting to call for your member number. Anddddddd then you can book your first vacation... Whew!


----------



## sgrap

Woo-hoo, just found that our deed was recorded on 3/31, the same day we closed!!! Our documents arrived to the title company (and the seller's the same day as well) on 3/30, so this is completely amazing!

FYI, California now does its recording electronically, so it no long takes extra time for VGC properties.


----------



## MomEm

DWorldOrBust said:


> Unfortunately waiting for ROFR is just the beginning of the exercise in patience. After waiting for ROFR you wait for the title company to receive Estoppel from Disney, an then you wait to receive closing documents from the title company, then you wait for the other party to return their documents, then you wait to close, then you wait for the deed to record, followed by another 2 weeks of waiting to call for your member number. Anddddddd then you can book your first vacation... Whew!


The closing date on our sales contact is May 15. Do you know what happens if we don't close by then?


----------



## sassymouse

We recorded on 3/23 for VGC. Feel bad hounding Disney for membership number. The 2X I have called the agents haven't been helpful at all. Feeling discouraged.


----------



## supersnoop

sassymouse said:


> We recorded on 3/23 for VGC. Feel bad hounding Disney for membership number. The 2X I have called the agents haven't been helpful at all. Feeling discouraged.


Who did you speak with.  Member Accounting (phone menu option 3) should be able to help.  Note that they mail the documents to Disney, so it may take longer if you closed in California.


----------



## supersnoop

MomEm said:


> The closing date on our sales contact is May 15. Do you know what happens if we don't close by then?


What do you want to happen?  If you don't close by your close-by date, you can legally withdraw from the contract and take back your earnest deposit.  Or you can wait.


----------



## sassymouse

Just called our names aren't in the system yet. Used option 3, member accounting. Agent said to call back in a couple days.


----------



## sgrap

sassymouse said:


> Just called our names aren't in the system yet. Used option 3, member accounting. Agent said to call back in a couple days.


Ug, frustrating! ! Please keep us posted!


----------



## sassymouse

Our luck just keep getting better and better. My daughter is buying SS 150 point contract. We have been waiting for Florida recording. We signed and sent all paperwork to title company same day they gave us total $$ needed to close. Now Disney is doing an accounting on points. I thought that was done earlier before estopple was issued. On the good side it suppose to be better for us.


----------



## Buzzalot

sassymouse said:


> Just called our names aren't in the system yet. Used option 3, member accounting. Agent said to call back in a couple days.



Same here. And the waiting continues.....


----------



## cricket_99

Offer submitted to Disney on 2015-2-5, ROFR passed 2015-3-5, received closing documents on 2015-4-1, and deed submitted for county filing today, 2015-4-7.  Next up, stalking the Orange County deed website to await posting that filing has indeed occurred.  Then I take there is another 2-3 weeks to get the DVC number?  Egads, but this is like pulling teeth!


----------



## tino0120

Our deed got finally recorded on the Orange County website 3/23 also....still waiting for the membership number.  Tried calling member accounting last Friday, nothing is showing up yet.  Such a long wait.....


----------



## cricket_99

cricket_99 said:


> Offer submitted to Disney on 2015-2-5, ROFR passed 2015-3-5, received closing documents on 2015-4-1, and deed submitted for county filing today, 2015-4-7.  Next up, stalking the Orange County deed website to await posting that filing has indeed occurred.  Then I take there is another 2-3 weeks to get the DVC number?  Egads, but this is like pulling teeth!



Okay, at least Orange County moves quickly!  Deed was filed bright and early today, the day after they received the closing paperwork.  

Now, the interminable wait for the DVC member number begins.


----------



## disneyhutson

cricket_99 said:


> Okay, at least Orange County moves quickly!  Deed was filed bright and early today, the day after they received the closing paperwork.
> 
> Now, the interminable wait for the DVC member number begins.



So has anyone lately had any luck with calling MS for their member number at the 10 day mark? It has shown up on the OC comptroller site Monday but still say "This doc is still being worked on and could change" 3 days later ...will this hold up my member number even longer?

Help have waited and waited and waited


----------



## supersnoop

disneyhutson said:


> So has anyone lately had any luck with calling MS for their member number at the 10 day mark? It has shown up on the OC comptroller site Monday but still say "This doc is still being worked on and could change" 3 days later ...will this hold up my member number even longer?
> 
> Help have waited and waited and waited


That notation shouldn't make any difference.  But, keep in mind, the average is 12-14 days from the deed showing up on the OC site.  Some people reported a quicker response, but don't get your hopes up on day 10.


----------



## tino0120

Just called again today and got my member number!  (Deed was recorded on OCC website on 3/23)


----------



## Buzzalot

I called yesterday and received my member number. Deed recorded on 3/25. First DVC trip is booked. Member administration couldn't set up my online account, some error message. MS booked stay and AP on the phone.

Thank You everyone for your information posts. It helped in this long process.


----------



## sgrap

I am going to make my first phone call today.  I know to choose option #3.  What exactly do you ask them?  (I am a new member and want to see if my member # is available?) And can you book with that person, or do you have to call another # to book?  Thanks!


----------



## DWorldOrBust

When I called the first time, I told them I was a new member and wanted to get my member number. The CM told me to call the broker...... I nicely explained that the deed had already closed and the broker was irrelevant at that point, but the CM was completely clueless and tried none-the-less. All of the subsequent times that I called, I just asked if I could get my member number and didn't say anything about being "new." It seemed to work better that way lol. Good luck!!!


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> When I called the first time, I told them I was a new member and wanted to get my member number. The CM told me to call the broker...... I nicely explained that the deed had already closed and the broker was irrelevant at that point, but the CM was completely clueless and tried none-the-less. All of the subsequent times that I called, I just asked if I could get my member number and didn't say anything about being "new." It seemed to work better that way lol. Good luck!!!


Thank you! Do they just need your name? 

Congratulations to everyone finally getting to make reservations!!!


----------



## DWorldOrBust

A couple just asked for my name, one asked for the last 4 of my SSN. When the last one asked for my address I KNEW that I was about to get my member number and practically jumped out of my chair! lol. That CM then transferred me so that I could  make my first reservation. In total it was about a 45 min phone call and both CM's were very helpful.

I am so excited for you, you are SO close!!!!!


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> A couple just asked for my name, one asked for the last 4 of my SSN. When the last one asked for my address I KNEW that I was about to get my member number and practically jumped out of my chair! lol. That CM then transferred me so that I could  make my first reservation. In total it was about a 45 min phone call and both CM's were very helpful.
> 
> I am so excited for you, you are SO close!!!!!


Awesome, thanks!  Just want to be prepared!  
I am not holding out huge hope for today, because we are only on day 10 after closing and deed filed.  But crossing my fingers that we can make reservations by the 15th.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

I would bet that you get it Monday or Tuesday! Remember to call in the morning and try again later in the afternoon. I called the morning of day 12 and wasn't in the system, called back at 3pm their time and Viola!


----------



## sgrap

DWorldOrBust said:


> I would bet that you get it Monday or Tuesday! Remember to call in the morning and try again later in the afternoon. I called the morning of day 12 and wasn't in the system, called back at 3pm their time and Viola!


  Woo-hoo! Thanks, will definitely keep trying!


----------



## sgrap

ARGH, just called at 2 p.m. Pacific Time and they are closed until Monday!  I even looked up the hours last night, but apparently Member Services has different hours than the general DVC hours.  Oh well, I know it wasn't likely to be in the system today anyway . . . but was excited to give it a first try!


----------



## hopeful4fl

Fingers crossed for you for Monday. Have been looking at your mails since our times were so close through the process. SO CLOSE


----------



## rev02a

Can someone explain the OCC website to me? I did a search in there, but I am not exactly sure I am looking in the right place.


----------



## Figment4

sgrap said:


> ARGH, just called at 2 p.m. Pacific Time and they are closed until Monday!  I even looked up the hours last night, but apparently Member Services has different hours than the general DVC hours.  Oh well, I know it wasn't likely to be in the system today anyway . . . but was excited to give it a first try!


I think you will be good on Monday. I called yesterday and they had my name in the system but no points.  I think your deed was recorded a few days before me.


----------



## sassymouse

I called around 2pm also they were closed. I'm hoping something good happens Monday morning. My grandson asked me everyday if we're going to Disneyland.


----------



## sassymouse

This wait is killing me. I already know that when Disney starts selling the DVC @ Disneyland Hotel, I'm buying direct. I heard it will be a couple year before they start that build.


----------



## sassymouse

YES!!!!! We jut got our member number and I booked our November trip!!!


----------



## WildGinger

Deed was recorded on 4/1...called this morning and nothing yet!  When you say day 12...are you all counting the weekends or just business days?  Thanks!


----------



## sgrap

I've called twice now and nothing happens . .. no ringing, no answer, no voice prompts .  . just silence.  Anyone else have this happen today? I'm calling 407-566-3800


----------



## Figment4

sgrap said:


> I've called twice now and nothing happens . .. no ringing, no answer, no voice prompts .  . just silence.  Anyone else have this happen today? I'm calling 407-566-3800


I was just going to post the same thing.  The # worked on Fri.


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> I've called twice now and nothing happens . .. no ringing, no answer, no voice prompts .  . just silence.  Anyone else have this happen today? I'm calling 407-566-3800


Well, tried an 800 number and got through, am on hold  now.


----------



## sgrap

Figment4 said:


> I was just going to post the same thing.  The # worked on Fri.


It worked on Friday for me too.  I called 1-800-800-9800 and got through . . . to being on hold at least.  ;-)


----------



## sgrap

Got through and got our member #, WOO-HOOOOOO!!  Now on hold to make a reservations!


----------



## disneyhutson

ok I called member services, choose option 3,


sgrap said:


> Got through and got our member #, WOO-HOOOOOO!!  Now on hold to make a reservations!



When was your deed recorded on the OC comptroller website??


----------



## sgrap

disneyhutson said:


> ok I called member services, choose option 3,
> 
> 
> When was your deed recorded on the OC comptroller website??


3/31 in CA, VGC property


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> Got through and got our member #, WOO-HOOOOOO!!  Now on hold to make a reservations!


AND . .. they had the 1-bedroom we wanted available for all the nights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgrap

Figment4 said:


> I was just going to post the same thing.  The # worked on Fri.


I called 1-800-800-9800 and got through


----------



## WildGinger

Yay, congrats!!  Ours must be coming soon then!


----------



## sassymouse

sgrap said:


> Got through and got our member #, WOO-HOOOOOO!! Now on hold to make a reservations!


 We're going Nov 15-20.


----------



## sassymouse

We recorded on 3/23


----------



## sgrap

sassymouse said:


> We're going Nov 15-20.


Thank you!!!    At VGC?  If so, we will overlap you!


----------



## sgrap

WildGinger said:


> Deed was recorded on 4/1...called this morning and nothing yet!  When you say day 12...are you all counting the weekends or just business days?  Thanks!


Ours was recorded in CA on 3/31.  This was the first time I tried calling, so I don't know if it was there on Friday or not.  Was there today at 11:45 a.m. Eastern.


----------



## sgrap

sassymouse said:


> YES!!!!! We jut got our member number and I booked our November trip!!!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Buzzalot

Congrats to everyone getting their member number today!!!!!!


----------



## madhavok

Mine recorded same expect no member number yet...  Par for the course.


----------



## Figment4

Just got my member # today.  My deed was recorded on 4/3


----------



## Lakegirl

sgrap said:


> Got through and got our member #, WOO-HOOOOOO!!  Now on hold to make a reservations!


 So Happy for you!! I have been watching for an update from you.  Have fun!!


----------



## sgrap

Lakegirl said:


> So Happy for you!! I have been watching for an update from you.  Have fun!!


Thank you!    I was so thrilled to get it and to get the room we wanted for the exact dates we wanted, with only a couple days to spare.  Whew!!


----------



## WildGinger

Just got my # today!  But, the points haven't been loaded yet and I can't access the website yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## disneyhutson

WildGinger said:


> Just got my # today!  But, the points haven't been loaded yet and I can't access the website yet. Hopefully soon!


When was your deed recorded?


----------



## WildGinger

It was recorded on 4/1.  I just received my website access this morning.  It took a day.


----------



## rev02a

Recorded today! HURRAY!


----------



## disneyhutson

Anyone receive their member number today?? If so what day was your deed recorded on ??? So excited I should be within days of booking!!


----------



## hopeful4fl

hopeful4fl said:


> and......closing docs sent in 4/3.
> I have an international seller (they need to get their docs notarized at a US embassy in Canada), so the actual closing may take 2 weeks, but the end is in sight. For my part, I think I have done all that needed to get done and am in the final stages.
> 
> The title company is also setting expectation that it is taking deeding authority and Disney 2-3 weeks to get everything set up after closing. Ugh.....


Closing Completed on 4/15.
Documents sent for recording to Comptrollers office and DVC
Deed recorded on 4/16
now waiting for the package to arrive, with my membership number


----------



## B16crx

We are still waiting on our seller to send in their docs....18 days and counting....


----------



## sgrap

B16crx said:


> We are still waiting on our seller to send in their docs....18 days and counting....


Ug, that is miserable !! So sorry!


----------



## hopeful4fl

B16crx said:


> We are still waiting on our seller to send in their docs....18 days and counting....


Sorry to hear that. I would think the seller would want this to close faster than the buyer, but I guess in some cases it works out like this.
Well...... here are our wishes for you.....


----------



## Lakegirl

B16crx said:


> We are still waiting on our seller to send in their docs....18 days and counting....


What is your agent saying?  Have you asked him to put pressure on them?


----------



## B16crx

Emailed the broker Thursday, no response as of yet. I will be calling tomorrow afternoon to follow up.
Its our first purchase so we are naturally a bit excited to have this finished.


----------



## disneyhutson

Let's hope a lot of us receive our member number tomorrow!! Being a Monday and the transfer lady works Fri-Mon only..please I really need to book this week.


----------



## disneyhutson

ANYONE receive their member number today????????


----------



## JamesA1

disneyhutson said:


> ANYONE receive their member number today????????



Looked at my account and can see my new member number but the points have not been loaded.


----------



## GrumpyInPhilly

JamesA1 said:


> Looked at my account and can see my new member number but the points have not been loaded.



Same for me.


----------



## disneyhutson

JamesA1 said:


> Looked at my account and can see my new member number but the points have not been loaded.


When did your deed show up on OC Comptroller??


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

I just called Member Accounting and Member Administration and we are still not in the system.


----------



## JamesA1

disneyhutson said:


> When did your deed show up on OC Comptroller??


4/8


----------



## disneyhutson

I'm in the system today... Member number received BUT no points loaded yet!!! I'm so excited


----------



## hopeful4fl

Yay.... Congrats.....
Deed recorded on 4/15, so thinking of calling DVC this Fri (10 days)......


----------



## Buzzalot

Congrats to all who got their member number today! Points will be loaded shortly. Was anyone able to get online access to DVCmembers.com?


----------



## JamesA1

Buzzalot said:


> Congrats to all who got their member number today! Points will be loaded shortly. Was anyone able to get online access to DVCmembers.com?



Yes, that is now I determined my new member number.


----------



## Buzzalot

JamesA1 said:


> Yes, that is now I determined my new member number.



My member number was created and the points were loaded the same day. MS couldn't set up the online access. That was 4/9. Amazing how different it is for everyone. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## 5 Mickey Fans

disneyhutson said:


> I'm in the system today... Member number received BUT no points loaded yet!!! I'm so excited



Happy for you!! We were so hoping to get ours today as well since we showed up on OCC on the same day!  Just to be sure we are calling the correct number and choosing the correct option, will you share the number and option that you called?  Also, did they find your information using your name and social or did they use the previous owner's contract number?


----------



## disneyhutson

5 Mickey Fans said:


> Happy for you!! We were so hoping to get ours today as well since we showed up on OCC on the same day!  Just to be sure we are calling the correct number and choosing the correct option, will you share the number and option that you called?  Also, did they find your information using your name and social or did they use the previous owner's contract number?




407-566-3800 Option 3
I just asked for my member number..they asked my name, address, and a few other items...then rattled it off!!


----------



## Lakegirl

disneyhutson said:


> 407-566-3800 Option 3
> I just asked for my member number..they asked my name, address, and a few other items...then rattled it off!!


So happy for you!!! What was your total timeline??


----------



## disneyhutson

2/10 contract signed, 3/12 passed ROFR, 3/30 all closing ppw in with check, 4/6 OC Comptroller site, 4/20 member # received..good luck


----------



## rev02a

hopeful4fl said:


> Yay.... Congrats.....
> Deed recorded on 4/15, so thinking of calling DVC this Fri (10 days)......


I am in the OCC recorded on 4/15 boat too! I've called twice now, you know, just in case (I don't know, maybe they decided to start entering information from the bottom of the stack of new resales). Nothing yet, but it certainly adds to the excitement!


----------



## disneyhutson

I received member number yesterday...login info today...now waiting for points to load....GOOD LUCK all.


----------



## B16crx

We finally closed Monday 5/4 after sending in our docs in on 4/3. It feels like this has taken forever, but the end is in sight.


----------



## Lakegirl

B16crx said:


> We finally closed Monday 5/4 after sending in our docs in on 4/3. It feels like this has taken forever, but the end is in sight.


 You sent in your closing docs on 4/3 and it took till 5/4 to close????


----------



## Hogzilla

B16crx said:


> We are still waiting on our seller to send in their docs....18 days and counting....


Isn't it funny that sellers can often be the hold up?  You would think they would be interested in getting their funds ASAP, but it seems they often lag..... cold feet maybe?


----------



## supersnoop

Hogzilla said:


> Isn't it funny that sellers can often be the hold up?  You would think they would be interested in getting their funds ASAP, but it seems they often lag..... cold feet maybe?


Or they still owe money on a loan and have to bring cash to the table in order to close.


----------



## Hogzilla

supersnoop said:


> Or they still owe money on a loan and have to bring cash to the table in order to close.



Ohhh, I guess I didn't think about that.  You could be on to something.


----------



## B16crx

The sellers had to come up with the funds for the current years dues so it took almost 3 weeks for them to get everything in to the closing company. Then the title company took their time sending everything off to Disney. I know there has been a lot of resale activity lately so I'm assuming thats why there was a delay as well.

Here is our timeline: 
Sent to ROFR on 2/10
Passed on 3/9
Got closing documents on 4/3
Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
Closed on 5/4
Hoping for a membership number and login by 5/20


----------



## wallygirl

B16crx said:


> We finally closed Monday 5/4 after sending in our docs in on 4/3. It feels like this has taken forever, but the end is in sight.


Was there a delay on the sellers' end that caused the closing to take a month?  You really have had your patience tested!


----------



## ghenghy

Here is our timeline: 
Sent to ROFR on 2/12
Passed on 3/9
Got closing documents on 4/3
Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
Title company received sellers documents on 4/29
We are still waiting on our deed to show up on the OC site...  I never thought the process would take 3 months, but at least it looks like we are nearing the end.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

ghenghy said:


> Here is our timeline:
> Sent to ROFR on 2/12
> Passed on 3/9
> Got closing documents on 4/3
> Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
> Title company received sellers documents on 4/29
> We are still waiting on our deed to show up on the OC site...  I never thought the process would take 3 months, but at least it looks like we are nearing the end.




Oh my goodness....the seller took FOREVER.  I'm sorry!  I hope you get access to your account sooner than later.  
I'm just being nosy on this board.  I am still in ROFR (sent on 5/1).


----------



## ckb_nc

My seller is in England - I passed 3/12 and I still do not have seller docs as of 5/2 (mine where in before 4/15). So this is going to be a while still. Starting to lose patience on my end.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

ckb_nc said:


> My seller is in England - I passed 3/12 and I still do not have seller docs as of 5/2 (mine where in before 4/15). So this is going to be a while still. Starting to lose patience on my end.



Wow, that is a long wait.  So far my seller is on top of things and really responsive.  He is in the US.  I stalked the Comptroller Office to see more info on the seller.  I made sure he was the only one on the paperwork.  I have seen issues where people forgot their significant other was on theirs! I'm sure your ready to book ASAP.


----------



## NicRic

Our sellers were from the UK and it took them longer to get their docs in as well. And they forgot one so had to wait for that but we closed the day the title company recieved it 5/4. And our deed was recorded on the site the next day 5/5. Now just have to wait and start calling member services in a few days!!!


----------



## DisMom829

Here is our timeline:
Sent to ROFR on 3/3
Passed on 3/25
Got closing documents on 5/6; overnighted my part back, title co should receive 5/7.  Now to wait on sellers, hope they are fast at returning their part!

Title company has been excellent to work with, couldn't have asked for a better agent.


----------



## NicRic

Here is our timeline:
Sent to ROFR 2/19
Waived 3/16
Final docs recieved 4/21
Final docs and $ delivered to title company 4/28
Sellers docs delivered 5/4
Closed 5/4
Deed recorded 5/5
Member number???? Waiting


----------



## NicRic

B16crx said:


> The sellers had to come up with the funds for the current years dues so it took almost 3 weeks for them to get everything in to the closing company. Then the title company took their time sending everything off to Disney. I know there has been a lot of resale activity lately so I'm assuming thats why there was a delay as well.
> 
> Here is our timeline:
> Sent to ROFR on 2/10
> Passed on 3/9
> Got closing documents on 4/3
> Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
> Closed on 5/4
> Hoping for a membership number and login by 5/20



Just closed same day 5/4 can't wait to get my membership number!


----------



## Lakegirl

NicRic said:


> Just closed same day 5/4 can't wait to get my membership number!


 So happy for you!!!


----------



## Hogzilla

Our timeline:
Sent to ROFR 3/1
Waived 3/24
Final docs received 4/28
Final docs and $ delivered to title company 4/30
Sellers docs delivered 5/6
Closed 5/7
Deed recorded 5/8 (68 days and counting to this point)
Member number and points ...... just around the corner!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

Hogzilla said:


> Our timeline:
> Sent to ROFR 3/1
> Waived 3/24
> Final docs received 4/28
> Final docs and $ delivered to title company 4/30
> Sellers docs delivered 5/6
> Closed 5/7
> Deed recorded 5/8 (68 days and counting to this point)
> Member number and points ...... just around the corner!




Congrats to you!!!  You will be booking in no time!


----------



## Mvtracey

We have been waiting for our closing documents since April 3!!! does this not sound crazy to anyone else?? 
We passes rofr on april2 , disney took the full time to pass it...now waiting for closing papers , i', starting to think this is not going to happen !   
Has anyone else had this happen??  
I have bought resale before and it never took this long.   We are using the time share store....not loving it. 
I can't imagine how long to closing papers are going to take  ??


----------



## Lakegirl

Yes there is a thread called Come on ESTOPPEL there are a bunch of us in the same boat as you.  Nobody understand why Disney is suddenly taking so long for thus process.


----------



## Hogzilla

Mvtracey said:


> We have been waiting for our closing documents since April 3!!! does this not sound crazy to anyone else??
> We passes rofr on april2 , disney took the full time to pass it...now waiting for closing papers , i', starting to think this is not going to happen !
> Has anyone else had this happen??
> I have bought resale before and it never took this long.   We are using the time share store....not loving it.
> I can't imagine how long to closing papers are going to take  ??



You're actually waiting on estoppel, which lately is taking around 5 weeks.  You should be past that any day now.... then a week or so to get it closed and 2 more weeks to get your member number.  Hang in there.

We used the TSS and we were 68 days from sending it to ROFR to Close.  It went smooth other than the long waits imposed by Disney.


----------



## Mvtracey

Oh thank you  for the feed back , i was being to think i was in trouble Cause i really want this new contract.   I'll search for the estoppel  thread.     Thank you!


----------



## DisMom829

Here is our timeline:
Sent to ROFR on 3/3
Passed on 3/25
Got closing documents on 5/6; overnighted my part back same day
Confirmation of my docs rcvd by title co 5/7
Waiting on sellers, hope they are fast at returning their part.

I've overnighted everything just to ensure prompt receipt.  When we started this our closing date was 5/5/15.  Not even a hint of a potential closing date right now.  My hopes for a November DVC stay are diminishing every day.  I am in complete turmoil as to whether I should just book a cash room and get the free dining for November; or hold out for who knows how much longer and risk loosing getting either type of room (cash or DVC).  Patience was not a virtue I was blessed with. 

We are now on day 64 of the waiting game.....This may very well take 3 months to complete.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

Mvtracey said:


> We have been waiting for our closing documents since April 3!!! does this not sound crazy to anyone else??
> We passes rofr on april2 , disney took the full time to pass it...now waiting for closing papers , i', starting to think this is not going to happen !
> Has anyone else had this happen??
> I have bought resale before and it never took this long.   We are using the time share store....not loving it.
> I can't imagine how long to closing papers are going to take  ??



Unfortunately the Broker has zero control over the long wait times imposed by Disney. It's disappointing that Disney is taking so long on everything. It will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## ghenghy

Here is our (updated) timeline: 
Sent to ROFR on 2/12
Passed on 3/9
Got closing documents on 4/3
Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
Title company received sellers documents on 4/29 (delay due to illness)
Deed recorded 5/11
Now the wait starts for the member number and points showing in the account.  

89 days and counting!


----------



## ghenghy

DisMom829 said:


> Here is our timeline:
> Sent to ROFR on 3/3
> Passed on 3/25
> Got closing documents on 5/6; overnighted my part back same day
> Confirmation of my docs rcvd by title co 5/7
> Waiting on sellers, hope they are fast at returning their part.
> 
> I've overnighted everything just to ensure prompt receipt.  When we started this our closing date was 5/5/15.  Not even a hint of a potential closing date right now.  My hopes for a November DVC stay are diminishing every day.  I am in complete turmoil as to whether I should just book a cash room and get the free dining for November; or hold out for who knows how much longer and risk loosing getting either type of room (cash or DVC).  Patience was not a virtue I was blessed with.
> 
> We are now on day 64 of the waiting game.....This may very well take 3 months to complete.




Given that our contract is at 89 days and still not done (see my previous post for details), I'd book the cash reservation if the cancellation policy is reasonable.  That way you guarantee you won't have the disappointment of not having your vacation at all and it will relieve some of the stress in waiting.  Good luck!


----------



## DisMom829

ghenghy said:


> Given that our contract is at 89 days and still not done (see my previous post for details), I'd book the cash reservation if the cancellation policy is reasonable.  That way you guarantee you won't have the disappointment of not having your vacation at all and it will relieve some of the stress in waiting.  Good luck!



Thank you ghenghy!  I think I'm going to hold out for a room only discount.  Had a long discussion with DH this afternoon, and we are getting AP's on our June trip and TIW card in June.  If we can't get DVC by the time the late fall room only offers come out, we'll go ahead and book.  We really don't need FD, always leave credits behind.


----------



## anmay27

Ok now I'm here. Update on timeline:

Offer accepted 3/3
ROFR sent 3/5
Waived 4/1
Estoppel Received 5/11
Closing Docs Received 5/12
Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13

Broker has been in touch with the sellers and they have received their documents and will be getting them notarized and sent back to the title agency.  2.5 months and counting .... patience is a virtue (especially when buying Resale DVC). Here's praying there is availability when I want to book.  Back up plan is for Jan 16-23 2016 and to take the kids out of school for a couple days.


----------



## hopeful4fl

anmay27 said:


> Ok now I'm here. Update on timeline:
> 
> Offer accepted 3/3
> ROFR sent 3/5
> Waived 4/1
> Estoppel Received 5/11
> Closing Docs Received 5/12
> Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13
> 
> Broker has been in touch with the sellers and they have received their documents and will be getting them notarized and sent back to the title agency.  2.5 months and counting .... patience is a virtue (especially when buying Resale DVC). Here's praying there is availability when I want to book.  Back up plan is for Jan 16-23 2016 and to take the kids out of school for a couple days.


BEST OF LUCK. I recently (like last week) was able to get my points loaded (almost 3 months in same hell) and surprisingly, had good choices still available. Hoping you will get your preferred days too.


----------



## dpjl

I feel better reading the threads I thought I was the only one waiting 90 days!  We thought we could juggle buying/ selling contracts.  between the broker not replying to emails & phone calls and the title company sending our closing documents to the wrong email address our check is finally in the mail.  contract accepted 2/9, check sent 5/12.  Now we can breathe easy and wait for our closing on our BWV purchase.  Can't wait to finally get to stay at Boardwalk Villas!


----------



## anmay27

I'm literally watching my chances of our first Christmas home melt away, but I'm hopeful.  If it's not in the cards, then we have a much easier trip in January (which ultimately would be cheaper) to have.  Luckily I'm open and willing to stay at any of the resorts, but I do want a 1 bedroom so here's hoping.  I cannot believe it takes so long.  Thank you hopeful4fl!  It's much harder when a couple months ago the process was going so much faster based on the boards and all of a sudden it seemed to hit a stall.


----------



## hopeful4fl

anmay27 said:


> I'm literally watching my chances of our first Christmas home melt away, but I'm hopeful.  If it's not in the cards, then we have a much easier trip in January (which ultimately would be cheaper) to have.  Luckily I'm open and willing to stay at any of the resorts, but I do want a 1 bedroom so here's hoping.  I cannot believe it takes so long.  Thank you hopeful4fl!  It's much harder when a couple months ago the process was going so much faster based on the boards and all of a sudden it seemed to hit a stall.


I hear ya. There were days when I thought all Disney Magic for I was coming through Maleficent. 
I will tell you though, when you are able to log in for the first time and BOOK your vacations, your family and you will have the biggest smiles on your face.......


----------



## anmay27

I cannot wait to post that I was able to finally book our vacation.


----------



## DisMom829

Can anyone confirm if I'm looking at the right Orange County Comptroller's webpage? It says "Documents Proofed through May 8, 2015".


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

DisMom829 said:


> Can anyone confirm if I'm looking at the right Orange County Comptroller's webpage? It says "Documents Proofed through May 8, 2015".


 
Yes, you're at the right page.  Here is the link, just in case:

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## DisMom829

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Yes, you're at the right page.  Here is the link, just in case:
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp



Thank you


----------



## Lakegirl

hopeful4fl said:


> BEST OF LUCK. I recently (like last week) was able to get my points loaded (almost 3 months in same hell) and surprisingly, had good choices still available. Hoping you will get your preferred days too.


 I can't remember what you were looking for?  When were you able to book for? Where?


----------



## DisMom829

Updated timeline:
3/3 offer made & accepted
3/4 sent to ROFR
3/25 passed ROFR
5/6 Closing docs received
5/7 my docs received at Title Co
5/13 Seller's docs received at Title Co

Closing date, "to be scheduled" and OCC website says "Documents Proofed through May 8, 2015".

71 days...and counting


----------



## NicRic

Just called dvc member accounting its day 7 since deeds been recorded and the woman told me that they are really behind at submitting resales and that people have been waiting about 1 month before all the info is put in!! I sure hope i don't have to wait that long!!


----------



## DisMom829

NicRic said:


> Just called dvc member accounting its day 7 since deeds been recorded and the woman told me that they are really behind at submitting resales and that people have been waiting about 1 month before all the info is put in!! I sure hope i don't have to wait that long!!



I seriously hope you are kidding me??!!  This is definitely Disney's way of discouraging resale purchases.


----------



## Lakegirl

NicRic said:


> Just called dvc member accounting its day 7 since deeds been recorded and the woman told me that they are really behind at submitting resales and that people have been waiting about 1 month before all the info is put in!! I sure hope i don't have to wait that long!!


 Oh my God!! This is turning into what we thought would be a 2 month process to 5 months.


----------



## anmay27

I hear you Lakegirl.  I don't even want to ask my broker anymore about timelines.  It's too depressing.  I'm just at the point where I will be happy with what I can get at last minute.


----------



## mikelan6

Here's my timeline:

02/08/15 - Made an Offer
02/09/15 - Offer accepted
02/11/15 - Contract signed and sent deposit check
03/16/15 - ROFR Waived
04/14/15 - Received Closing documents
04/15/15 - Wire transfer sent to title company
04/30/15 - Deed registered with Orange County

I called DVC Member Accounting today and was also told it's taking a month because "resales are really hot" these days.


----------



## anmay27

Wow ... a month is so depressing (sitting back watching her Christmas vacation hopes melt away).  Sigh.


----------



## pangyal

anmay27 said:


> Wow ... a month is so depressing (sitting back watching her Christmas vacation hopes melt away).  Sigh.



I have my fingers crossed for you! There are always going to be people cancelling. Keep hope !


----------



## DisMom829

I've thrown in the towel on hopes of getting a DVC stay in November.  Booked cash stay for Nov tonight.  We haven't closed, from what I've read here Disney's taking a month to issue member numbers, and this whole process is a huge thorn in my side.

On the upside, I did call DVC direct tonight, the resort I want has points available, sure it's a little more $$, but I can pay over the phone, have my account set up & make a reservation all in the SAME DAY!  Will definitely keep this in mind when/if I decide to add on in the future.


----------



## mikelan6

Here's an update:

02/08/15 - Made an Offer
02/09/15 - Offer accepted
02/11/15 - Contract signed and sent deposit check
03/16/15 - ROFR Waived
04/14/15 - Received Closing documents
04/15/15 - Wire transfer sent to title company
04/30/15 - Deed registered with Orange County
05/15/15 - Received member number from Member Accounting

I called DVC Member Accounting today and by some miracle was given my member number. When I eventually spoke to an agent at Member Services, they told me I had to wait " A few more days" to get my club ID and activation code to access the website.  The very friendly agent however was able to waitlist me for reservation.


----------



## NicRic

mikelan6 said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> 02/08/15 - Made an Offer
> 02/09/15 - Offer accepted
> 02/11/15 - Contract signed and sent deposit check
> 03/16/15 - ROFR Waived
> 04/14/15 - Received Closing documents
> 04/15/15 - Wire transfer sent to title company
> 04/30/15 - Deed registered with Orange County
> 05/15/15 - Received member number from Member Accounting
> 
> I called DVC Member Accounting today and by some miracle was given my member number. When I eventually spoke to an agent at Member Services, they told me I had to wait " A few more days" to get my club ID and activation code to access the website.  The very friendly agent however was able to waitlist me for reservation.


Thats so good to hear im glad you got your member #. So did they say if you will you have to call back to get the club ID and activation code? Or will you have to wait for the paperwork in the mail? Hopefully i will be getting mine soon as well!!!


----------



## mikelan6

NicRic said:


> Thats so good to hear im glad you got your member #. So did they say if you will you have to call back to get the club ID and activation code? Or will you have to wait for the paperwork in the mail? Hopefully i will be getting mine soon as well!!!



She said I could call back in a few days.


----------



## NicRic

Great news just called member accounting and got my member #then they transferred me to someone else who gave me my club ID and activation code all at once and they even helped my log in for the first time!!! It took 9 business days since deed was recorded and ive been calling daily. So good luck and keep calling to all that are still waiting!! Guess they were wrong about 30 days!


----------



## Lakegirl

NicRic said:


> Great news just called member accounting and got my member #then they transferred me to someone else who gave me my club ID and activation code all at once and they even helped my log in for the first time!!! It took 9 business days since deed was recorded and ive been calling daily. So good luck and keep calling to all that are still waiting!! Guess they were wrong about 30 days!


 Glad to hear!!! Thanks for sharing the good news!!!


----------



## mikelan6

The interesting thing I find about all this is that Disney had ALL my information already.

As soon as I got my member number from Member Accounting, I called the Member Services and they had my e-mail, last four of my social security number, home address and home phone number in their system.  

If they have all that, why can't they send a courtesy e-mail saying "Hi, you're in our system" instead of having to waste their time by calling every day or waiting for snail mail.


----------



## supersnoop

mikelan6 said:


> If they have all that, why can't they send a courtesy e-mail saying "Hi, you're in our system" instead of having to waste their time by calling every day or waiting for snail mail.


Because email isn't secure, and, you haven't yet been able to consent to receiving information through that method until after you log in.


----------



## mikelan6

Here's another update:

02/08/15 - Made an Offer
02/09/15 - Offer accepted
02/11/15 - Contract signed and sent deposit check
03/16/15 - ROFR Waived
04/14/15 - Received Closing documents
04/15/15 - Wire transfer sent to title company
04/30/15 - Deed registered with Orange County
05/15/15 - Received member number from Member Accounting
05/18/15 - Called Member services and was able to link my Club ID to my existing My Disney Experience account for full online access.


----------



## DisMom829

Updated timeline:
3/3 offer made & accepted
3/4 sent to ROFR
3/25 passed ROFR
5/6 Closing docs received
5/7 my docs received at Title Co
5/13 Seller's docs received at Title Co
5/19 Deed Sent for Recording

76 Days and OCC website says Documents Proofed through 5/13/2015.


----------



## B16crx

B16crx said:


> Here is our timeline:
> Sent to ROFR on 2/10
> Passed on 3/9
> Got closing documents on 4/3
> Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
> Closed on 5/4
> Hoping for a membership number and login by 5/20



Got our number and online access on 5/18 and snagged a BLT room for our last night for our short trip in June. Worked out well since we'll be at the California Grill that night.

Also got 5 days at Saratoga for food and wine in October


----------



## chicagoshannon

Our deed was finally sent for recording on Monday.  We had major problems with USPS.  The Orlando postal service is abismal!  We sent it priority(2 day) two weeks ago.  Sent on a Monday and it was supposed to arrive at the title company on a Wednesday.  It was sent back and forth to different post offices in the area.  Finally last Wednesday a week after the documents/check were supposed to arrive we had to go cancel the check and reissue it.

Ended up overnighting it with FedEx that time.  Low and behold the original paperwork/check arrived yesterday, two weeks after it was sent.

My advice is to avoid sending paperwork through USPS. Use UPS or Fed Ex if possible!


----------



## mikelan6

chicagoshannon said:


> Our deed was finally sent for recording on Monday.  We had major problems with USPS.  The Orlando postal service is abismal!  We sent it priority(2 day) two weeks ago.  Sent on a Monday and it was supposed to arrive at the title company on a Wednesday.  It was sent back and forth to different post offices in the area.  Finally last Wednesday a week after the documents/check were supposed to arrive we had to go cancel the check and reissue it.
> 
> Ended up overnighting it with FedEx that time.  Low and behold the original paperwork/check arrived yesterday, two weeks after it was sent.
> 
> My advice is to avoid sending paperwork through USPS. Use UPS or Fed Ex if possible!



I did a wire transfer. It was a bit more expensive, but worth the peace of mind.


----------



## Lakegirl

My closing documents have been recieved by Title Company, now to wait for the sellers to send theirs in.  Hopefully they spent lots of money on their cruise and are eager to get their documents back so we can close.


----------



## ckb_nc

NicRic said:


> Our sellers were from the UK and it took them longer to get their docs in as well. And they forgot one so had to wait for that but we closed the day the title company recieved it 5/4. And our deed was recorded on the site the next day 5/5. Now just have to wait and start calling member services in a few days!!!



So best news of the day so far - we closed and the deed is being recorded. still a little hope for a quick trip after Father's day


----------



## ghenghy

Here is our latest updated timeline:
Initial offer submitted 2/09
Sent to ROFR on 2/12
Passed on 3/9
Got closing documents on 4/3
Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
Title company received sellers documents on 4/29 (delay due to illness)
Deed recorded 5/11
Called and was told the member info letter was sent out yesterday, 5/19

Contrary to the experiences of others on this board, the member admin person I talked to wouldn't give me my member ID or any information at all other than the transfer was completed yesterday and the letter had been sent.  She said something about there has to be a wait of 24 to 48 hours between when the transfer was completed and when I can log in.  I'm going to call again tomorrow and hope I have better luck.


----------



## supersnoop

ghenghy said:


> Contrary to the experiences of others on this board, the member admin person I talked to wouldn't give me my member ID or any information at all other than the transfer was completed yesterday and the letter had been sent.  She said something about there has to be a wait of 24 to 48 hours between when the transfer was completed and when I can log in.  I'm going to call again tomorrow and hope I have better luck.


Did you select option #3 from the phone menu to connect to Member Accounting?  Member Services and Member Administration will not release the information.

The 24-48 hours may be because the points may not be loaded into the new account immediately.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

We received our closing documents today YAY!!! I noticed that in our documents it states that documents from both parties and funds need to be received at their office by May 27 or contract will be cancelled. Has anyone noticed that on their contract?


----------



## playjar

Ours (received yesterday) stated return by June 8. I don't understand why yours are so much sooner? I'm hoping my sellers get theirs in much sooner than that!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

playjar said:


> Ours (received yesterday) stated return by June 8. I don't understand why yours are so much sooner? I'm hoping my sellers get theirs in much sooner than that!



Mine will go in tomorrow but I'm worried about the seller. So far she's been really good at sending the papers promptly but it only give her 7 days and in there there's Memorial day and the weekend too.


----------



## NicRic

ghenghy said:


> Here is our latest updated timeline:
> Initial offer submitted 2/09
> Sent to ROFR on 2/12
> Passed on 3/9
> Got closing documents on 4/3
> Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
> Title company received sellers documents on 4/29 (delay due to illness)
> Deed recorded 5/11
> Called and was told the member info letter was sent out yesterday, 5/19
> 
> Contrary to the experiences of others on this board, the member admin person I talked to wouldn't give me my member ID or any information at all other than the transfer was completed yesterday and the letter had been sent.  She said something about there has to be a wait of 24 to 48 hours between when the transfer was completed and when I can log in.  I'm going to call again tomorrow and hope I have better luck.



As Supersnoop stated don't even bother talking to anyone but member accounting they seem to be the only ones who will release your member # if it is in the system. Use option 3 when calling. When they pick up just say you are calling to obtain your member #. Then they will ask your name and have you verify the address.


----------



## NicRic

3pletprincesses said:


> Mine will go in tomorrow but I'm worried about the seller. So far she's been really good at sending the papers promptly but it only give her 7 days and in there there's Memorial day and the weekend too.


I remember too having a date to have it in by but they didn't state the contract would be cancelled if it wasn't there in time.


----------



## DisMom829

I called member accounting twice, I choose option #3 the first time, then it gives a second set of options.  Do I just hold and not choose a 2nd option?

Both times I've tried the lady says I need to wait for my package in the mail.


----------



## NicRic

DisMom829 said:


> I called member accounting twice, I choose option #3 the first time, then it gives a second set of options.  Do I just hold and not choose a 2nd option?
> 
> Both times I've tried the lady says I need to wait for my package in the mail.


Dial 1-407-566-3800 option 3 member accounting then option 4, when you get through don't mention resale just say your calling to obtain your member #. If they ask for your contract number be quick to tell them i dont have that but i can give you my last name. Worked everytime. Then they may ask to verify address if it gets that far they are willing to help. Good luck!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Timeline Datapoint:

03/06/15 - Offer accepted (Friday night)
03/09/15 - Sent to ROFR (Monday morning)
04/06/15 - ROFR Waived
05/12/15 - Estoppel completed/Received Closing documents
05/13/15 - Buyer/Seller docs received by Title Co. (Seller kind enough to return their's with errors, so they had to resubmit costing a couple days)
05/18/15 - Contract closed

70 days from ROFR submission to closing.


----------



## Hogzilla

I am finding it impossible to get my member number through member accounting.  It's been 13 days since deed was recorded and I tried the past two days and they couldn't find one.  Tried today and Member Accounting says we can't give you your number.  I am calling 1-800-800-9800 option #3 and then #4.  Thoughts?


----------



## supersnoop

Hogzilla said:


> I am finding it impossible to get my member number through member accounting.  It's been 13 days since deed was recorded and I tried the past two days and they couldn't find one.  Tried today and Member Accounting says we can't give you your number.  I am calling 1-800-800-9800 option #3 and then #4.  Thoughts?


Try again.


----------



## Hogzilla

Tried 3 times today.  One transferred me to another number, which of course didn't work.  One just said they have been told to say we have to wait for the mailer.  The third one mentioned the mail again and when I pressed, she asked for my name only and then said it's not there, about 2 seconds later.  Funny, because I know my name is still in the system with my old number from a contract I sold a few years ago.  I guess I will wait for the mailer.  I wasted over an hour on hold today.  Disney is quickly losing my respect.


----------



## ghenghy

supersnoop said:


> Did you select option #3 from the phone menu to connect to Member Accounting?  Member Services and Member Administration will not release the information.
> 
> The 24-48 hours may be because the points may not be loaded into the new account immediately.



No, I did option 2, followed by 4.  I thought I was supposed to talk to Member Administration.  I'll try option 3 today.  Thank you!


----------



## NicRic

Hogzilla said:


> I am finding it impossible to get my member number through member accounting.  It's been 13 days since deed was recorded and I tried the past two days and they couldn't find one.  Tried today and Member Accounting says we can't give you your number.  I am calling 1-800-800-9800 option #3 and then #4.  Thoughts?


Has it been 13 business days though? Only count business days... And yes keep trying and as i stated above don't mention you are resale. If your in there they will give it to you.


----------



## supersnoop

Hogzilla said:


> Tried 3 times today.  One transferred me to another number, which of course didn't work.  One just said they have been told to say we have to wait for the mailer.  The third one mentioned the mail again and when I pressed, she asked for my name only and then said it's not there, about 2 seconds later.  Funny, because I know my name is still in the system with my old number from a contract I sold a few years ago.  I guess I will wait for the mailer.  I wasted over an hour on hold today.  Disney is quickly losing my respect.


Remember, this is a loophole we've discovered to get our member information more quickly.  If they've closed the loophole, that's not a good reason to get mad at them.  But I bet another call tomorrow afternoon will work out for you.


----------



## ghenghy

Eureka!  Thank you all for your help in telling me the correct options.  That did the trick.  I've been waiting for this for 3.5 months.  I can't believe it's finally done.  YAY!!!!

So, my final timeline:
Initial offer submitted 2/09
Sent to ROFR on 2/12
Passed on 3/9
Got closing documents on 4/3
Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
Title company received sellers documents on 4/29 (delay due to illness)
Deed recorded 5/11
Member info letter was sent out on 5/19
Called and got member ID and all info needed to make a login.  5/21


----------



## wallygirl

ghenghy said:


> Eureka!  Thank you all for your help in telling me the correct options.  That did the trick.  I've been waiting for this for 3.5 months.  I can't believe it's finally done.  YAY!!!!
> 
> So, my final timeline:
> Initial offer submitted 2/09
> Sent to ROFR on 2/12
> Passed on 3/9
> Got closing documents on 4/3
> Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
> Title company received sellers documents on 4/29 (delay due to illness)
> Deed recorded 5/11
> Member info letter was sent out on 5/19
> Called and got member ID and all info needed to make a login.  5/21


When did you pass estoppel?  We just passed but the title company is saying 2 weeks for the closing documents and we cannot figure out why!


----------



## NicRic

ghenghy said:


> Eureka!  Thank you all for your help in telling me the correct options.  That did the trick.  I've been waiting for this for 3.5 months.  I can't believe it's finally done.  YAY!!!!
> 
> So, my final timeline:
> Initial offer submitted 2/09
> Sent to ROFR on 2/12
> Passed on 3/9
> Got closing documents on 4/3
> Title company received our documents and funds on 4/6
> Title company received sellers documents on 4/29 (delay due to illness)
> Deed recorded 5/11
> Member info letter was sent out on 5/19
> Called and got member ID and all info needed to make a login.  5/21


Thats great congrats!


----------



## Lakegirl

Congrats


----------



## Lakegirl

Congrats Ghenghy!!! So exciting


----------



## Lakegirl

Congrats Ghenghy!!! So exciting


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

Hogzilla said:


> Tried 3 times today.  One transferred me to another number, which of course didn't work.  One just said they have been told to say we have to wait for the mailer.  The third one mentioned the mail again and when I pressed, she asked for my name only and then said it's not there, about 2 seconds later.  Funny, because I know my name is still in the system with my old number from a contract I sold a few years ago.  I guess I will wait for the mailer.  I wasted over an hour on hold today.  Disney is quickly losing my respect.



Quit harassing them -- if its not there, it's not there.  Call once a day, be respectful, or just wait for the mailer.


----------



## Hogzilla

GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> Quit harassing them -- if its not there, it's not there (the first two never checked).  Call once a day, be respectful (I was very nice to them on the phone), or just wait for the mailer (I already said I was doing just that).



Thanks for the lecture dad......


----------



## allison plevrakis

DisMom829 said:


> Updated timeline:
> 3/3 offer made & accepted
> 3/4 sent to ROFR
> 3/25 passed ROFR
> 5/6 Closing docs received
> 5/7 my docs received at Title Co
> 5/13 Seller's docs received at Title Co
> 
> Closing date, "to be scheduled" and OCC website says "Documents Proofed through May 8, 2015".
> 
> 71 days...and counting


DisMom, now do you see the OCC website, do you have an address?


----------



## allison plevrakis

allison plevrakis said:


> DisMom, now do you see the OCC website, do you have an address?


Nevermind, I went back and saw it posted earlier in the thread


----------



## DisMom829

Called today, not in the system yet.  Are they a Mon- Fri business?  I'm assuming they will be closed for Memorial Day.  So guess next day to try is Tuesday?


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

DisMom829 said:


> Called today, not in the system yet.  Are they a Mon- Fri business?  I'm assuming they will be closed for Memorial Day.  So guess next day to try is Tuesday?



Has your deed even showed up on OCC's website?  You stated earlier that it was sent for recording on 5/19.  You are way, way too early to be getting a number from DVC.  Allow at least a week and most are reporting 10-14 days.

Look, I understand it is frustrating (believe me, I understand), but people hassling DVC to give them a number is going to cause them to stop giving the number over the phone altogether.


----------



## DisMom829

GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> Has your deed even showed up on OCC's website?  You stated earlier that it was sent for recording on 5/19.  You are way, way too early to be getting a number from DVC.  Allow at least a week and most are reporting 10-14 days.
> 
> Look, I understand it is frustrating (believe me, I understand), but people hassling DVC to give them a number is going to cause them to stop giving the number over the phone altogether.



My Deed showed up on OCC on 5/19 also.  And geez, if me calling once a day causes a scolding from you, I hope you've chewed out the rear ends of the people that are calling twice a day.


----------



## Hogzilla

allison plevrakis said:


> DisMom, now do you see the OCC website, do you have an address?



http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/?


----------



## supersnoop

DisMom829 said:


> My Deed showed up on OCC on 5/19 also.  And geez, if me calling once a day causes a scolding from you, I hope you've chewed out the rear ends of the people that are calling twice a day.


The average wait is 12 days after the deed is recorded.  I've seen people start calling at 8 days, and even that seemed unreasonable.  

Let me detail this process for you:
After the deed is recorded, it's forwarded to Disney through first-class mail
They're going to put it on someone's desk to be organized
Then they'll assign it to someone and put it at the bottom of their stack.
When that person gets to you deed, person will create a membership for you
Then they'll pass it along to someone who can transfer the points and close out the old account
Then, it will be send to another person to have your website credentials created.

So, after three days, it probably hasn't even reached their mailbox yet.


----------



## dpjl

Good news!  our deed recorded 5/19 according to OCC.  Now to see if I can just wait til next week to call member services.  Hoping to book for my grand daughters 16th birthday Aug 16th fingers crossed


----------



## mikelan6

Here's another update:

02/08/15 - Made an Offer
02/09/15 - Offer accepted
02/11/15 - Contract signed and sent deposit check
03/16/15 - ROFR Waived
04/14/15 - Received Closing documents
04/15/15 - Wire transfer sent to title company
04/30/15 - Deed registered with Orange County
05/15/15 - Received member number from Member Accounting
05/18/15 - Called Member services and was able to link my Club ID to my existing My Disney Experience account for full online access.
05/22/15 - Received member number in the mail


----------



## NicRic

Heres my final timeline:
2/19-Sent to ROFR
3/16-Waived 
4/21-Final docs recieved
4/28-Final docs and $ delivered to title company
5/4-Sellers docs delivered
5/4-Closed
5/5-Deed recorded
5/18-Called and got member# As well as club ID, One time activation code, and points loaded same day. Points did take till midday to arrive though.
5/22-Member # arrived by mail


----------



## Clotilde

Hi, I would like to know if my situation is normal. So we received the closing doc on 04/27 and sent them back the next day (april 28) with the payment. We received the confirmation on april 29 that they had everything (documents from both sides) and they will let us know when our file would be closed. Well we are now may 26, emailed them several time and the answer I got was that they were waiting to heard back from disney.........
so let me put this straight:
2/27- Sent to ROFR
3/24- ROFR Waived
4/27- Final docs received and sent back with the money
4/29 - Confirmation they received sellers, buyers documents and $
5/26- NOTHING, still waiting from disney ???????

Am I missing something ????????
We're from Canada..... maybe that's why....

THANK YOUUUU


----------



## supersnoop

Clotilde said:


> Hi, I would like to know if my situation is normal. So we received the closing doc on 04/27 and sent them back the next day (april 28) with the payment. We received the confirmation on april 29 that they had everything (documents from both sides) and they will let us know when our file would be closed. Well we are now may 26, emailed them several time and the answer I got was that they were waiting to heard back from disney.........
> so let me put this straight:
> 2/27- Sent to ROFR
> 3/24- ROFR Waived
> 4/27- Final docs received and sent back with the money
> 4/29 - Confirmation they received sellers, buyers documents and $
> 5/26- NOTHING, still waiting from disney ???????
> 
> Am I missing something ????????
> We're from Canada..... maybe that's why....
> 
> THANK YOUUUU


Have you checked the OCC site to see if your deed has been recorded?
or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

Clotilde said:


> Hi, I would like to know if my situation is normal. So we received the closing doc on 04/27 and sent them back the next day (april 28) with the payment. We received the confirmation on april 29 that they had everything (documents from both sides) and they will let us know when our file would be closed. Well we are now may 26, emailed them several time and the answer I got was that they were waiting to heard back from disney.........
> so let me put this straight:
> 2/27- Sent to ROFR
> 3/24- ROFR Waived
> 4/27- Final docs received and sent back with the money
> 4/29 - Confirmation they received sellers, buyers documents and $
> 5/26- NOTHING, still waiting from disney ???????
> 
> Am I missing something ????????
> We're from Canada..... maybe that's why....
> 
> THANK YOUUUU



Probably everything is OK...  A couple posts up @mikelan6 posted a similar timeline to your, with the deed being recorded on 4/30 (about the same time yours should have been) and stating that he received his mailer from Disney on 5/22.  Being from Canada and with the Memorial Day Weekend possibly slowing things a tad here in the US, you should be getting your mailer soon based on his posted timeline.

Have you checked when your deed was recorded - go to http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/?


----------



## Clotilde

Yes I did.... and it's not


----------



## Clotilde

I know I saw his post... but the thing is.. it's not even recorded yet !


----------



## supersnoop

Clotilde said:


> Yes I did.... and it's not


Closing shouldn't take more than two days.  You're at least three weeks past when I would have started calling to figure out what's wrong.

Who's your broker?  One other person has said that their broker checks back with Disney before closing, but that's something we've never experienced (at all, anyone on this forum).  I'd be raising hell.


----------



## Lakegirl

I agree with Supersnoop...something isn't right.  Who is your broker and title company?


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

Lakegirl said:


> I agree with Supersnoop...something isn't right.  Who is your broker and title company?



Agree, the broker seems to have dropped the ball or is doing something wonky.  I'd call and find out exactly what they are waiting for from Disney.


----------



## Hogzilla

Here is our timeline:
Sent to ROFR 3/1
Waived 3/24
Final docs received 4/28
Final docs and $ delivered to title company 4/30
Sellers docs delivered 5/6
Closed 5/7
Deed recorded 5/8
Via phone - member number, logon complete, points in account! 5/26
Total from RFOR sent to points ready to book....... 87 days

(now waiting on the contract I sent to ROFR 4/20.....)


----------



## Clotilde

Thank you for your answers!
My broker was DVC resale market and Title company: Timeshare Titles and more.... anyway I called because they were not responding to my emails and she told me it was a common thing to check back the points status with disney..... But magically my file happened to be on her desk, on the pile that was supposed to be closed today... she said it will be recorded by tomorrow... I'm now crossing my fingers that it's really the case....!


----------



## allison plevrakis

Clotilde said:


> Thank you for your answers!
> My broker was DVC resale market and Title company: Timeshare Titles and more.... anyway I called because they were not responding to my emails and she told me it was a common thing to check back the points status with disney..... But magically my file happened to be on her desk, on the pile that was supposed to be closed today... she said it will be recorded by tomorrow... I'm now crossing my fingers that it's really the case....!


Timeshare Title and More is our broker and they have been horrible.  They seem to be the only company that requires that the contract goes back to Disney after all closing docs are received.  Everyone else closes the day docs are returned.  We've all waited long enough, there is no reason to put a self imposed delay on us!


----------



## allison plevrakis

supersnoop said:


> Closing shouldn't take more than two days.  You're at least three weeks past when I would have started calling to figure out what's wrong.
> 
> Who's your broker?  One other person has said that their broker checks back with Disney before closing, but that's something we've never experienced (at all, anyone on this forum).  I'd be raising hell.


You can't raise hell with them, they don't return emails or calls.  When you do get through they threaten to fire you as a client because you're "annoying".  Its amazing they are still in business.


----------



## dpjl

We sold our AKV through timeshare title & more....they sent the closing documents to the wrong email address.  They were horrible!  We bought BWV using magic vacation title. very professional great communication.  from start to finish it was a month faster buying the BWV.  that will definitely be a factor if/when we buy another contract


----------



## summabreeze85

Closing docs were executed by buyer and seller and all paperwork was received by the title company (TT&M) on May 12. Still waiting to officially close...


----------



## playjar

I am impatiently waiting for my sellers to get their docs mailed back. It's been a 7 days now and nothing. I know it's not long, but I'd think they'd want to get every thing done so they can get their money (unless they owe?)
Does anyone know how much the title agent is allowed to tell me about any hold up? I've emailed a couple times (Nancy at ***) but just get short responses about not getting anything back yet. I just want to know if there's a hold up or some sort or even if she knows if they've been mailed. 
I was moving right along, too: 
sent to Disney 3/23 
Passed Rofr 4/18
Closing docs received 5/19 
returned mine right away and rec'd 5/20... but still waiting on sellers  
Ugh!


----------



## pangyal

playjar said:


> I am impatiently waiting for my sellers to get their docs mailed back. It's been a 7 days now and nothing. I know it's not long, but I'd think they'd want to get every thing done so they can get their money (unless they owe?)
> Does anyone know how much the title agent is allowed to tell me about any hold up? I've emailed a couple times (Nancy at ***) but just get short responses about not getting anything back yet. I just want to know if there's a hold up or some sort or even if she knows if they've been mailed.
> I was moving right along, too:
> sent to Disney 3/23
> Passed Rofr 4/18
> Closing docs received 5/19
> returned mine right away and rec'd 5/20... but still waiting on sellers
> Ugh!


I think it depends on how much they want to tell you. With our AKL contract, we dealt with Cammie at First American Title. She kept us in the loop at every step, including letting us know that she had leaned on the sellers to get an earlier appointment with the notary in order to keep things moving along. Other title companies have been flat out unresponsive from what I've read, so it just depends on who you get.


----------



## hopeful4fl

playjar said:


> I am impatiently waiting for my sellers to get their docs mailed back. It's been a 7 days now and nothing. I know it's not long, but I'd think they'd want to get every thing done so they can get their money (unless they owe?)
> Does anyone know how much the title agent is allowed to tell me about any hold up? I've emailed a couple times (Nancy at ***) but just get short responses about not getting anything back yet. I just want to know if there's a hold up or some sort or even if she knows if they've been mailed.
> I was moving right along, too:
> sent to Disney 3/23
> Passed Rofr 4/18
> Closing docs received 5/19
> returned mine right away and rec'd 5/20... but still waiting on sellers
> Ugh!


We also had Nancy from *** and her replies are short, but up to the point. At the same time, I was never in doubt as to where the hold up was, but I was tag teaming along with the Agent (who in my case was the Sellers agent too). I actually found Nancy to be of tremendous value, when asking questions about the process and help answer specifics about the paperwork I was signing.
I would actually lean on your Agent (who should be in contact with the Seller as to where they are in the process). From what I have heard and in my case seen, the possible delays could be:
1> Seller is unavailable due to a vacation
2> Seller is trying to find time to get to a notary
3> International seller (was my case) is trying to get an appt. at the US Embassy to get to a US notary
4> Seller owes on the contract and is trying to get the funds together.

Of all these, I would venture to guess that the #4 is the only one that the Agent or the Title company may not want to disclose.

In any case, you are VERY close to the end. Hang in there and hope you get your vacation booked soon


----------



## playjar

Thank you! I should have added, my sellers are from Illinois, so not international. My guess is delay getting to a notary, but aren't they available at most banks?  
Here's hoping today's the day!!


----------



## Lakegirl

playjar said:


> I am impatiently waiting for my sellers to get their docs mailed back. It's been a 7 days now and nothing. I know it's not long, but I'd think they'd want to get every thing done so they can get their money (unless they owe?)
> Does anyone know how much the title agent is allowed to tell me about any hold up? I've emailed a couple times (Nancy at ***) but just get short responses about not getting anything back yet. I just want to know if there's a hold up or some sort or even if she knows if they've been mailed.
> I was moving right along, too:
> sent to Disney 3/23
> Passed Rofr 4/18
> Closing docs received 5/19
> returned mine right away and rec'd 5/20... but still waiting on sellers
> Ugh!


 I would definately lean on your broker not Nancy.  He should have all the info.  There is no reason you can't ask them to inquire with the seller.  At least it will make you feel better.  I am waiting as well on my sellers, but they were on vacation when the paperwork was mailed out.  I inquired immediately as to when they would have their paperwork back and glad I did.  Otherwise I would not of known they were on vacation.  I then inquired again and found out when the put the documents in with Fed Ex.  They are from Canada so it adds some time as well.  As with hopeful4fl, I have found Nancy to be very responsive with info that she has.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Hoping today is the day I hear that the sellers paperwork has been recieved at ***.  They send it via Fed Ex on 5/25 from Canada!  Accepting any Pixiedust sent my way!!!


----------



## hopeful4fl

Lakegirl said:


> Hoping today is the day I hear that the sellers paperwork has been recieved at ***.  They send it via Fed Ex on 5/25 from Canada!  Accepting any Pixiedust sent my way!!!



And you are SO CLOSE to booking your vacation........


----------



## allison plevrakis

summabreeze85 said:


> Closing docs were executed by buyer and seller and all paperwork was received by the title company (TT&M) on May 12. Still waiting to officially close...


Summabreeze, did they tell you they send it back to disney after estoppel?  They say it takes 5-10 business days, but I've seen other people post it can take up to a month until they hear back.  It appears that TT&M is the only title agency that sends it to Disney for a 3rd time.  They told me it was a courtesy to the buyer to ensure no points were used.  Others informed me that the estoppel is a legal document that locks the contract, so there is absolutely no reason to send it to Disney for points verification after estoppel.  I questioned TT&M and got nowhere. We returned our signed docs on 5/7 along with a wire and we still haven't closed.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Clotilde said:


> Thank you for your answers!
> My broker was DVC resale market and Title company: Timeshare Titles and more.... anyway I called because they were not responding to my emails and she told me it was a common thing to check back the points status with disney..... But magically my file happened to be on her desk, on the pile that was supposed to be closed today... she said it will be recorded by tomorrow... I'm now crossing my fingers that it's really the case....!


Clotilde, did you close?  I'm hoping they weren't just telling you what you wanted to hear, they're good at promising things and not following through


----------



## allison plevrakis

allison plevrakis said:


> Summabreeze, did they tell you they send it back to disney after estoppel?  They say it takes 5-10 business days, but I've seen other people post it can take up to a month until they hear back.  It appears that TT&M is the only title agency that sends it to Disney for a 3rd time.  They told me it was a courtesy to the buyer to ensure no points were used.  Others informed me that the estoppel is a legal document that locks the contract, so there is absolutely no reason to send it to Disney for points verification after estoppel.  I questioned TT&M and got nowhere. We returned our signed docs on 5/7 along with a wire and we still haven't closed.


Summabreeze did you see Clotilde's posts, they are dealing with TT&M and all closing docs were received in April and as of yesterday they hadn't closed yet


----------



## Clotilde

allison plevrakis said:


> Clotilde, did you close?  I'm hoping they weren't just telling you what you wanted to hear, they're good at promising things and not following through



Yes !!!! It was recorded today ... yeah !


----------



## allison plevrakis

Congrats Clotilde.  Please keep us posted on your progress, I'm hoping we'll only be a couple of days behind you.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Lakegirl said:


> Hoping today is the day I hear that the sellers paperwork has been recieved at ***.  They send it via Fed Ex on 5/25 from Canada!  Accepting any Pixiedust sent my way!!!


Any news Lakegirl, sending Pixie dust your way!


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Any news Lakegirl, sending Pixie dust your way!


Nothing yet, but I will call tomorrow if I don't hear by lunchtime!!!! So close, I feel like I'm going to jump out of my skin!!!


----------



## summabreeze85

Thanks for the info guys on TT&M. They have never mentioned anything to me about sending it back to Disney a 3rd time. A few months ago I had stuff close with them and there was never this long delay in between them receiving the docs and closing the file. I think it'd be weird for them to start a new part of the process nowadays, esp when they know this process is getting longer and longer.
So I emailed the new closing assistant Wednesday (pm me if you want his info), and he responded in less than 24 hours and immediately closed the file. It's almost like they have a big pile of contracts sitting there and they won't close it until you give them a little kick in the butt! hah


----------



## 3pletprincesses

ugh! after having financing fall because they didn't want to work with the closing company, rushing and loosing sleep to find the money to be able to close in time, I find out today that all documents have been received and send for closing BUT the seller was asked for further information about her deceased DH this morning and she will need to provide a certified death certificate. Now any guess how long this will take?


----------



## Lakegirl

Over the top excited right now!!!  Title Company has Sellers paperwork!!!  Here is my timeline so far:
3/6/2015 Made offer
3/12/2015 Sent to Disney for RORF
4/6/2015 Passed RORF
5/13/2015 Passed ESTOPPEL and rcvd Closing Docs
5/20/2015 Title company received my docs (buyer)
5/28/2015 Title company received Sellers Docs
Waiting on Closing
So very very excited to be this close!!!! I can't wait to book my trips!!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Lakegirl said:


> Over the top excited right now!!!  Title Company has Sellers paperwork!!!  Here is my timeline so far:
> 3/6/2015 Made offer
> 3/12/2015 Sent to Disney for RORF
> 4/6/2015 Passed RORF
> 5/13/2015 Passed ESTOPPEL and rcvd Closing Docs
> 5/20/2015 Title company received my docs (buyer)
> 5/28/2015 Title company received Sellers Docs
> Waiting on Closing
> So very very excited to be this close!!!! I can't wait to book my trips!!!


 
Conratulatons Lakegirl!  Seriously though, stay on top of this.  Hopefully, they will close your file tomorrow or early next week and you can have your member number by the middle of June.  The OCC is currently recording documents proofed through May 22, so they are about a week behind, but I suspect they will make up some time since they were off for the holiday this week.  You'll have about 10-14 days once it's recorded to obtain your number.  Good luck!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Conratulatons Lakegirl!  Seriously though, stay on top of this.  Hopefully, they will close your file tomorrow or early next week and you can have your member number by the middle of June.  The OCC is currently recording documents proofed through May 22, so they are about a week behind, but I suspect they will make up some time since they were off for the holiday this week.  You'll have about 10-14 days once it's recorded to obtain your number.  Good luck!!


 Thanks so much for the info!!! It is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## anmay27

Congrats Lakegirl.    My closing hit a hiccup when the wired funds went awry, but all is well now and I should be closing today (hopefully). Home stretch for both of us  

Angela


----------



## Lakegirl

Anmay27 was wondering where you went!  Haven't heard from you in awhile.  Sorry to hear about the wire issue but so happy to hear that you are close as well!!!!


----------



## allison plevrakis

summabreeze85 said:


> Thanks for the info guys on TT&M. They have never mentioned anything to me about sending it back to Disney a 3rd time. A few months ago I had stuff close with them and there was never this long delay in between them receiving the docs and closing the file. I think it'd be weird for them to start a new part of the process nowadays, esp when they know this process is getting longer and longer.
> So I emailed the new closing assistant Wednesday (pm me if you want his info), and he responded in less than 24 hours and immediately closed the file. It's almost like they have a big pile of contracts sitting there and they won't close it until you give them a little kick in the butt! hah



Summabreeze I don't know how to PM, is it Alex you're dealing with?  When he answers the phone he always tells me we're closing within the next day or 2 and he also says he'll call me back once we close and then he never does.

Here is the dreaded email from TT&M saying it has to go back to Disney.  Note that they've had our closing docs and money since 5/7, its been 3 weeks.  We just got this email yesterday:

"Hello,

         I have received your documents. At this time we have requested the
final updates from Disney for point status and final updates from Disney's
accounting department. Once we have this information from Disney we will be
in a position to close.

Thank you,

Jaqueline Hernandez
Contract Administrator
Timeshare Title & More, LLC"


----------



## allison plevrakis

3pletprincesses said:


> ugh! after having financing fall because they didn't want to work with the closing company, rushing and loosing sleep to find the money to be able to close in time, I find out today that all documents have been received and send for closing BUT the seller was asked for further information about her deceased DH this morning and she will need to provide a certified death certificate. Now any guess how long this will take?


Sorry to hear that, hopefully it won't take too long


----------



## DisMom829

Still here, patiently waiting on my member number to come in the snail mail.  I'm seriously struggling with not calling to see if we're in the system yet, but I've got no rush now.  We are booked on cash stays, June, Sept & Nov.  So we'll just have to take a trip in the spring now   4 uses of our PAP's are better than 3, right?? 

85 days and still counting.


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> Anmay27 was wondering where you went!  Haven't heard from you in awhile.  Sorry to hear about the wire issue but so happy to hear that you are close as well!!!!



All cleared up and just heard - I closed today!  Woohoo!

Offer accepted 3/3
ROFR sent 3/5
Waived 4/1
Estoppel Received 5/11
Closing Docs Received 5/12
Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13
My docs received 5/15
Seller's Docs Received 5/18
Funds received and confirmed by *** 5/26
Closed 5/28
Now to wait for membership number - I have points to use by February 2016


----------



## DisMom829

anmay27 said:


> All cleared up and just heard - I closed today!  Woohoo!
> 
> Offer accepted 3/3
> ROFR sent 3/5
> Waived 4/1
> Estoppel Received 5/11
> Closing Docs Received 5/12
> Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13
> My docs received 5/15
> Seller's Docs Received 5/18
> Funds received and confirmed by *** 5/26
> Closed 5/28
> Now to wait for membership number - I have points to use by February 2016



Congrats anmay27!


----------



## Lakegirl

anmay27 said:


> All cleared up and just heard - I closed today!  Woohoo!
> 
> Offer accepted 3/3
> ROFR sent 3/5
> Waived 4/1
> Estoppel Received 5/11
> Closing Docs Received 5/12
> Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13
> My docs received 5/15
> Seller's Docs Received 5/18
> Funds received and confirmed by *** 5/26
> Closed 5/28
> Now to wait for membership number - I have points to use by February 2016


So happy for you!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrPTato

We purchased direct from Disney. Signed all papers and dated for May 19th. How long until we are officially closed? I know we had a 10 day window to change our minds. Thanks for any info...first time buyers here.


----------



## hopeful4fl

MrPTato said:


> We purchased direct from Disney. Signed all papers and dated for May 19th. How long until we are officially closed? I know we had a 10 day window to change our minds. Thanks for any info...first time buyers here.


Since you went direct, you should have a guide allocated to you, who can help you out. I thought you could back out within a specified time, but would be able to book a vacation immediately.


----------



## CMNJ

MrPTato said:


> We purchased direct from Disney. Signed all papers and dated for May 19th. How long until we are officially closed? I know we had a 10 day window to change our minds. Thanks for any info...first time buyers here.


You should have been able to book right away-I think techincally closing takes about a month but they allow you to book points in advance of closing


----------



## MrPTato

I am already booked for January...looking for thoughts or experiences on closing times. I was able to book before I even got the paperwork to sign.


----------



## chicagoshannon

DisMom829 said:


> Still here, patiently waiting on my member number to come in the snail mail.  I'm seriously struggling with not calling to see if we're in the system yet, but I've got no rush now.  We are booked on cash stays, June, Sept & Nov.  So we'll just have to take a trip in the spring now   4 uses of our PAP's are better than 3, right??
> 
> 85 days and still counting.


I'm right there with you.  I think it's been 12 days since our deed was recorded.


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm right there with you.  I think it's been 12 days since our deed was recorded.



It is so HARD and frustrating, but it's good we have our little support group here that helps me resist the urge to call DVC more than once every couple days.  Our deed was recorded on 5/13 and still nothing.  If the points aren't there today, we are going to miss the 7 month window for a trip we were trying to squeeze in at the end of the year.


----------



## supersnoop

MrPTato said:


> I am already booked for January...looking for thoughts or experiences on closing times. I was able to book before I even got the paperwork to sign.


Buying direct, it doesn't really matter.  The reason people are tracking their closing times is because they're anxious to get access to their account so they can book a reservation.  That doesn't apply to direct purchases.


----------



## Lakegirl

Lakegirl said:


> Over the top excited right now!!!  Title Company has Sellers paperwork!!!  Here is my timeline so far:
> 3/6/2015 Made offer
> 3/12/2015 Sent to Disney for RORF
> 4/6/2015 Passed RORF
> 5/13/2015 Passed ESTOPPEL and rcvd Closing Docs
> 5/20/2015 Title company received my docs (buyer)
> 5/28/2015 Title company received Sellers Docs
> Waiting on Closing
> So very very excited to be this close!!!! I can't wait to book my trips!!!


 WOOHOOOO!!! I closed today!!!!!!! VWL here we come!! I am so excited!!!!!!   Thanks for all the support from everybody!!


----------



## mikelan6

Here's another update:

02/08/15 - Made an Offer
02/09/15 - Offer accepted
02/11/15 - Contract signed and sent deposit check
03/16/15 - ROFR Waived
04/14/15 - Received Closing documents
04/15/15 - Wire transfer sent to title company
04/30/15 - Deed registered with Orange County
05/15/15 - Received member number from Member Accounting
05/18/15 - Called Member services and was able to link my Club ID to my existing My Disney Experience account for full online access.
05/22/15 - Received member number in the mail
05/29/15 - Received e-mail with my one time activation code to access the website (which is down) even though I've had access since the 18th


----------



## chicagoshannon

GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> It is so HARD and frustrating, but it's good we have our little support group here that helps me resist the urge to call DVC more than once every couple days.  Our deed was recorded on 5/13 and still nothing.  If the points aren't there today, we are going to miss the 7 month window for a trip we were trying to squeeze in at the end of the year.


We're planning for mid Feb so hoping we get our stuff in time for that (we should).


----------



## playjar

Woohoo!! Just found out we closed yesterday, it showed up on OCC today!! Now, when can I start calling disney? Is it 10-14 business days, or just regular days?
I'm so excited we finally made it to this point!!
My timeline:
offer accepted 3/19
Sent for rofr 3/22
Passed 4/18
Closing docs received 5/19
My docs returned 5/20
Sellers docs returned 5/28
Closed 5/28
appeared on OCC 5/29
Member number/points...???

Overall, I hAve a great timeline going, hopefully I can get my number and move on!!!


----------



## Lakegirl

playjar said:


> Woohoo!! Just found out we closed yesterday, it showed up on OCC today!! Now, when can I start calling disney? Is it 10-14 business days, or just regular days?
> I'm so excited we finally made it to this point!!
> My timeline:
> offer accepted 3/19
> Sent for rofr 3/22
> Passed 4/18
> Closing docs received 5/19
> My docs returned 5/20
> Sellers docs returned 5/28
> Closed 5/28
> appeared on OCC 5/29
> Member number/points...???
> 
> Overall, I hAve a great timeline going, hopefully I can get my number and move on!!!


 Congrats!!!


----------



## NicRic

playjar said:


> Woohoo!! Just found out we closed yesterday, it showed up on OCC today!! Now, when can I start calling disney? Is it 10-14 business days, or just regular days?
> I'm so excited we finally made it to this point!!
> My timeline:
> offer accepted 3/19
> Sent for rofr 3/22
> Passed 4/18
> Closing docs received 5/19
> My docs returned 5/20
> Sellers docs returned 5/28
> Closed 5/28
> appeared on OCC 5/29
> Member number/points...???
> 
> Overall, I hAve a great timeline going, hopefully I can get my number and move on!!!


Mine was in the system at the 9 business day mark. Good luck!


----------



## anmay27

Update:

Offer accepted 3/3
ROFR sent 3/5
Waived 4/1
Estoppel Received 5/11
Closing Docs Received 5/12
Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13
My docs received 5/15
Seller's Docs Received 5/18
Funds received and confirmed by *** 5/26
Closed 5/28
Deed Recorded 5/29

Now let's hope I can get my membership # soon so I can book.  I am definitely pulling the kids out of school in January at this point as Christmas will most likely be fully booked already   Does anyone have any insight on what ride closures I should expect Jan 16-23, 2016?


----------



## DisMom829

GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> It is so HARD and frustrating, but it's good we have our little support group here that helps me resist the urge to call DVC more than once every couple days.  Our deed was recorded on 5/13 and still nothing.  If the points aren't there today, we are going to miss the 7 month window for a trip we were trying to squeeze in at the end of the year.



We do have a great support group.  Have you gotten your member package in the mail yet?  Just curious so I know what to expect.  We were planning on a March trip, gave up on November DVC stay.


----------



## DisMom829

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm right there with you.  I think it's been 12 days since our deed was recorded.



I'm only counting business days.  And didn't include Memorial Day.  How are you counting?


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

DisMom829 said:


> We do have a great support group.  Have you gotten your member package in the mail yet?  Just curious so I know what to expect.  We were planning on a March trip, gave up on November DVC stay.



I was able to get my membership number today (5/29) and the deed was recorded (5/13).  So, for me, from deed recording to membership number was 11 business days.  Unfortunately, I can't get my activation code yet to do online (they say that will be another 24-48 hours).

Best of luck to all!

ETA: No membership package yet -- I suspect that will be another week.


----------



## wallygirl

Here's our timeline…
Offer Accepted 3/26
ROFR sent 3/29
Passed ROFR 4/24
Passed Estoppel 5/20
Received closing docs 5/26 (pm)
Closing docs returned 5/28
Waiting to show up on OCC…

Hoping for any availability (studio or 1 bed) at any resort end of July!


----------



## supersnoop

I recommend waiting for 12 calendar days before you start calling.


----------



## NicRic

DisMom829 said:


> We do have a great support group.  Have you gotten your member package in the mail yet?  Just curious so I know what to expect.  We were planning on a March trip, gave up on November DVC stay.


If you don't mind saratoga almost all of November is still available.


----------



## chicagoshannon

I


DisMom829 said:


> I'm only counting business days.  And didn't include Memorial Day.  How are you counting?


I counted all of the days.  Our deed was recorded the Monday before Memorial Day.(5/18)  we were originally supposed to close in April but then Disney got back logged, then the trouble with the closing documents, which pushed us all the way back to May.

I haven't even tried calling Disney yet for member number.  Might just wait until our member packet comes in the mail.


----------



## DisMom829

NicRic said:


> If you don't mind saratoga almost all of November is still available.



We don't mind Saratoga Springs at all.  We're just waiting on our membership info to arrive. Thank you for the great info!  I guess we could always switch once we get all our DVC info.


----------



## DisMom829

chicagoshannon said:


> I
> 
> I counted all of the days.  Our deed was recorded the Monday before Memorial Day.(5/18)  we were originally supposed to close in April but then Disney got back logged, then the trouble with the closing documents, which pushed us all the way back to May.
> 
> I haven't even tried calling Disney yet for member number.  Might just wait until our member packet comes in the mail.



Our deed was recorded 5/19 according to the OCC website.  Ok, I was only counting business days.  Regardless, we're at the mercy of member accounting.  Our closing date when we started the purchasing process was 5/5/15.  So we're just ready for this all to be over.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Congrats to all of you that are closing!  I called TT&M today, and was told that the points verification came back from Disney, I said, great, so we can close today and Alex said no we have to wait to get final payoff figures from Disney, that will be later today or Monday and hopefully we can close on Wednesday of next week.  At first I was happy that the points verification was already back from Disney since they said 5-10 business days.  But then I've been reading about other parties who call TT&M and then low and behold they close that day.  WTH?!?!?!  Why am I the only person who is not able to close.  Its been 106 frustrating days since we signed the initial contract and 22 days since I returned my closing docs and wired the funds.  Next Wednesday will put us 4 weeks from passing estoppel, I can't take this : (


----------



## allison plevrakis

NicRic said:


> If you don't mind saratoga almost all of November is still available.


NicRic do you know if Saratoga Springs has availability in mid September?  We want to book a 3 bdrm grand villa since our plan was to take the extended family with us.  I'm concerned we won't find a grand villa anywhere since its only 3.5 mos away.  I tried calling DVC and they couldn't tell me anything since I don't have a member number.


----------



## supersnoop

allison plevrakis said:


> NicRic do you know if Saratoga Springs has availability in mid September?  We want to book a 3 bdrm grand villa since our plan was to take the extended family with us.  I'm concerned we won't find a grand villa anywhere since its only 3.5 mos away.  I tried calling DVC and they couldn't tell me anything since I don't have a member number.


Requests to check availability aren't allowed here.  They're pretty pointless, since availability could change at any point in time.  Plus, we'd be inundated with requests.

That said; you shouldn't have any trouble at SSR in September.


----------



## supersnoop

allison plevrakis said:


> Congrats to all of you that are closing!  I called TT&M today, and was told that the points verification came back from Disney, I said, great, so we can close today and Alex said no we have to wait to get final payoff figures from Disney, that will be later today or Monday and hopefully we can close on Wednesday of next week.  At first I was happy that the points verification was already back from Disney since they said 5-10 business days.  But then I've been reading about other parties who call TT&M and then low and behold they close that day.  WTH?!?!?!  Why am I the only person who is not able to close.  Its been 106 frustrating days since we signed the initial contract and 22 days since I returned my closing docs and wired the funds.  Next Wednesday will put us 4 weeks from passing estoppel, I can't take this : (


Was there something strange with you seller?  Did they have a final reservation booked that needed to be completed? It sounds like they were behind on dues or the mortgage or something.  All this back and forth is ridiculous. The estoppel should have given the final payoff figures, unless they couldn't close right away and interest or penalties continued to accrue.


----------



## hopeful4fl

supersnoop said:


> Requests to check availability aren't allowed here.  They're pretty pointless, since availability could change at any point in time.  Plus, we'd be inundated with requests.
> 
> That said; you shouldn't have any trouble at SSR in September.


I agree with Supersnoop. Mid Sep is not a peak season and (specially) SSR should have capacity.


----------



## allison plevrakis

supersnoop said:


> Requests to check availability aren't allowed here.  They're pretty pointless, since availability could change at any point in time.  Plus, we'd be inundated with requests.
> 
> That said; you shouldn't have any trouble at SSR in September.


Sorry Supersnoop, I didn't realize, won't happen again.


----------



## NicRic

DisMom829 said:


> Our deed was recorded 5/19 according to the OCC website.  Ok, I was only counting business days.  Regardless, we're at the mercy of member accounting.  Our closing date when we started the purchasing process was 5/5/15.  So we're just ready for this all to be over.


So your getting close then hopefully by  next week your in the system!


----------



## wallygirl

wallygirl said:


> Here's our timeline…
> Offer Accepted 3/26
> ROFR sent 3/29
> Passed ROFR 4/24
> Passed Estoppel 5/20
> Received closing docs 5/26 (pm)
> Closing docs returned 5/28
> Waiting to show up on OCC…
> 
> Hoping for any availability (studio or 1 bed) at any resort end of July!


update...we did not post to OCC website on Friday as hoped. Fingers crossed for Monday and then on to waiting for member services/accounting!


----------



## Disneychica18

Once you close how long does it take to show up on the OCC site?


----------



## Lakegirl

From what I have read usually 1-2 days.  I closed on Friday so hoping it shows up tomorrow!!


----------



## Disneychica18

Our closing docs are being delivered tomorrow and hoping the sellers are as well. Hoping we close tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Lakegirl

YEAH!! Showed up on OCC TODAY!!!! So happy.  81 days from time it went to Disney till we showed up!!!!  Thanks everybody for your support!!!  Good Luck to everybody waiting!!


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> YEAH!! Showed up on OCC TODAY!!!! So happy.  81 days from time it went to Disney till we showed up!!!!  Thanks everybody for your support!!!  Good Luck to everybody waiting!!



Yay!! So happy for you Lakegirl.  Now let's hope we both get our membership numbers soon so we can FINALLY book.


----------



## wallygirl

We showed up today! Closed on Thursday. Found out that our "broker" jumped ship to another firm during our sale. I only found out b/c I am on her new company's email list. No communication from her or the brokerage firm. Thankfully our title company (Angela - ***) was super helpful and stepped up in a big way to walk us through our first DVC purchase. 

Anyone know if there is somewhere to file a formal complaint against a broker and her company and/or a title trade association to write to sing the title agents praises?


----------



## anmay27

Wow.  So sorry that happened to you Wallygirl.  Thankfully you are almost through the process.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Got a thin envelope today with our membership number in it.  Letter says we can call for a reservation and that our membership packet should arrive in 10-14 days.

So 2 weeks from when our deed was recorded we received our number.  I never called Disney to check on it.


----------



## DisMom829

Got a letter today also!  calling to check availability for November!  So exciting!!


----------



## dpjl

Disney was busy! I got my letter today too!  Congrats to everyone.  I was trying hard to wait to call and they beat me.  Small August vacation booked.  DGD's 16th birthday on 8/16th booked 1 bed at OKW yeah!
timeline
contract signed 3/15
sent to ROFR  3/15
passed ROFR 4/11
received closing docs 5/14
deed recorded on OCC 5/19
Letter from Disney with membership # 6/1
Good luck to everyone waiting hope this info helps


----------



## wallygirl

Thanks for posting updates of receiving membership letters! The end is in sight!


----------



## playjar

Wow, that's exciting news for the rest of us waiting! This is the first time in this thread that people have received their membership numbers via mail before the time to call. Hopefully that happens to all of us waiting!!


----------



## playjar

DisMom and ChicagoShannon when did your deeds appear on occ?


----------



## wallygirl

anmay27 said:


> Wow.  So sorry that happened to you Wallygirl.  Thankfully you are almost through the process.


Thanks, glad you are almost through too! Just frustrated getting charged a non-negotiable $195 for no service. There are too many intangibles and lack of transparency in this process.


----------



## DisMom829

playjar said:


> DisMom and ChicagoShannon when did your deeds appear on occ?



My deed appeared 5/19/15.  My letter was dated 5/27/15.


----------



## chicagoshannon

playjar said:


> DisMom and ChicagoShannon when did your deeds appear on occ?


Deed was 5/18 and my letter was dated 5/26.


----------



## DisMom829

FINAL TIMELINE 

3/3 offer made & accepted
3/4 sent to ROFR
3/25 passed ROFR
5/6 Closing docs received
5/7 my docs received at Title Co
5/13 Seller's docs received at Title Co
5/19 Deed Sent for Recording
5/19 Deed showed up on OCC website
6/1 received letter in the mail, called got login info, accessed the website, all points were loaded, switched our November stay from cash to DVC! 

Finally done!!

90 Days total!


----------



## bellapecas

wallygirl said:


> We showed up today! Closed on Thursday. Found out that our "broker" jumped ship to another firm during our sale. I only found out b/c I am on her new company's email list. No communication from her or the brokerage firm. Thankfully our title company (Angela - ***) was super helpful and stepped up in a big way to walk us through our first DVC purchase.
> 
> Anyone know if there is somewhere to file a formal complaint against a broker and her company and/or a title trade association to write to sing the title agents praises?



Sounds like you were using Sharon at Fidelity.  I received that email too.  Fidelity just lost the only agent that knew how to do their job.


----------



## Lakegirl

DisMom829 said:


> FINAL TIMELINE
> 
> 3/3 offer made & accepted
> 3/4 sent to ROFR
> 3/25 passed ROFR
> 5/6 Closing docs received
> 5/7 my docs received at Title Co
> 5/13 Seller's docs received at Title Co
> 5/19 Deed Sent for Recording
> 5/19 Deed showed up on OCC website
> 6/1 received letter in the mail, called got login info, accessed the website, all points were loaded, switched our November stay from cash to DVC!
> 
> Finally done!!
> 
> 90 Days total!


 So happy for you!  Our time lines are very similiar.  Ours was sent to ROFR ON 3/12 and recorded on 6/1.  Hoping to change a cash stay for August to a DVC stay.  So glad you were able to get what you wanted in November!!! It must feel wonderful after this whole process.  Where are you staying?


----------



## Disneychica18

Disneychica18 said:


> Our closing docs are being delivered tomorrow and hoping the sellers are as well. Hoping we close tomorrow or Tuesday.


Title company still has not received sellers documents. Our broker contacted sellers today and said they mailed  them  priority mail on Saturday. We were also informed that it had to go back to Disney to verify point again and any activity that might have happened some estoppel.i had read about other people about this, but we had never been told anything about this step till today. 

Congrats to all who have closed and all this that have had deeds recorded


----------



## allison plevrakis

Disneychica18 said:


> Title company still has not received sellers documents. Our broker contacted sellers today and said they mailed  them  priority mail on Saturday. We were also informed that it had to go back to Disney to verify point again and any activity that might have happened some estoppel.i had read about other people about this, but we had never been told anything about this step till today.
> 
> Congrats to all who have closed and all this that have had deeds recorded


It was a surprise to us too, they don't tell you that up front.  It's almost like they need time to float our money.  We passed estoppel and received our closing docs on 5/6.  We wired the balance and faxed our docs on 5/7 and we closed today, 26 days later.  And to frustrate us even more, after Disney verified the points last week I was told they needed to go back to Disney again to get a final payoff (I guess our sellers have a loan).  All of this should have been done in the estoppel process.  Every other broker wraps it up a day or 2 after both parties return their docs.  Keep on top of TT&M.  I've seen others post that their contract sat almost a month after docs were returned.  Its not a coincidence that when we call all of a sudden our contract is found in a pile and closed.  Its really a shame they run such a poor business.


----------



## Disneychica18

allison plevrakis said:


> It was a surprise to us too, they don't tell you that up front.  It's almost like they need time to float our money.  We passed estoppel and received our closing docs on 5/6.  We wired the balance and faxed our docs on 5/7 and we closed today, 26 days later.  And to frustrate us even more, after Disney verified the points last week I was told they needed to go back to Disney again to get a final payoff (I guess our sellers have a loan).  All of this should have been done in the estoppel process.  Every other broker wraps it up a day or 2 after both parties return their docs.  Keep on top of TT&M.  I've seen others post that their contract sat almost a month after docs were returned.  Its not a coincidence that when we call all of a sudden our contract is found in a pile and closed.  Its really a shame they run such a poor business.




I have been following your post. So glad you finally got to close today. I have emailed them constantly asking whether they have the sellers documents yet. Once they get those, I intend to stay on top of them.  The title company didn't even tell me it had to go back again. It was our broker but she has been a little slack on communication. Who was your broker?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Disneychica18 said:


> I have been following your post. So glad you finally got to close today. I have emailed them constantly asking whether they have the sellers documents yet. Once they get those, I intend to stay on top of them.  The title company didn't even tell me it had to go back again. It was our broker but she has been a little slack on communication. Who was your broker?



Timeshare Broker Sales, we found our DVC on redweek.com and then our seller researched brokers and picked Diane Nadeau from Timeshare Broker Sales.  She uses Timeshare Title and More as her title agency.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Disneychica18 said:


> I have been following your post. So glad you finally got to close today. I have emailed them constantly asking whether they have the sellers documents yet. Once they get those, I intend to stay on top of them.  The title company didn't even tell me it had to go back again. It was our broker but she has been a little slack on communication. Who was your broker?


TT&M never responded to any emails, they do email after a step in the process has been completed, but no response to any questions.  That's why I started calling but then Nancy told my broker she'd fire me if I continued to call the office.  The reason I kept calling was because Alex would take a message and tell me Nancy would call me back and she never did.


----------



## allison plevrakis

allison plevrakis said:


> TT&M never responded to any emails, they do email after a step in the process has been completed, but no response to any questions.  That's why I started calling but then Nancy told my broker she'd fire me if I continued to call the office.  The reason I kept calling was because Alex would take a message and tell me Nancy would call me back and she never did.


Do you have your sellers info?  We kept in contact through text with our seller.  That's the only way I knew what was going on and that TT&M had our sellers docs.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

sent offer: March 16
Offered accepted : March 16
Contract sent to ROFR: March 19
Passed ROFR: April 21
Received closing documents : May 20
My Closing documents received May 27
Seller closing Documents received May 31
Deed showed up on OCC website June 3


----------



## SecretPoohLove

We closed yesterday and the deed recorded today! That was fast!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

If we are already a member how long until the points are loaded??


----------



## Lakegirl

I am not sure that because you are already a member it happens faster.


----------



## supersnoop

SecretPoohLove said:


> If we are already a member how long until the points are loaded??


About 10-12 days.


----------



## ckb_nc

NicRic said:


> Dial 1-407-566-3800 option 3 member accounting then option 4, when you get through don't mention resale just say your calling to obtain your member #. If they ask for your contract number be quick to tell them i dont have that but i can give you my last name. Worked everytime. Then they may ask to verify address if it gets that far they are willing to help. Good luck!



Worked like a charm today plus got my online creds too


----------



## allison plevrakis

i went to the occompt website and was able to find our deed. it says workflow status, this document is being processed. the information displayed is subject to change.  is this normal?


----------



## supersnoop

allison plevrakis said:


> i went to the occompt website and was able to find our deed. it says workflow status, this document is being processed. the information displayed is subject to change.  is this normal?


Yes


----------



## allison plevrakis

thanks supersnoop.  does disney get the deed info from the comptroller or the title agency.  i'm hoping we're done with tt&m for good!


----------



## wallygirl

bellapecas said:


> Sounds like you were using Sharon at Fidelity.  I received that email too.  Fidelity just lost the only agent that knew how to do their job.


If that's the case than they've gone from bad to worse.  She walked away from our transaction and others with no notice or communication and no one to help us out, but we still have to pay the company $195.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> It was a surprise to us too, they don't tell you that up front.  It's almost like they need time to float our money.  We passed estoppel and received our closing docs on 5/6.  We wired the balance and faxed our docs on 5/7 and we closed today, 26 days later.  And to frustrate us even more, after Disney verified the points last week I was told they needed to go back to Disney again to get a final payoff (I guess our sellers have a loan).  All of this should have been done in the estoppel process.  Every other broker wraps it up a day or 2 after both parties return their docs.  Keep on top of TT&M.  I've seen others post that their contract sat almost a month after docs were returned.  Its not a coincidence that when we call all of a sudden our contract is found in a pile and closed.  Its really a shame they run such a poor business.


CONGRATS ON FINALLY CLOSING!!!  I agree the process can be disappointing and lack transparency, but so happy that we are both on our way to booking a trip!!!


----------



## ColinBlair

wallygirl said:


> If that's the case than they've gone from bad to worse.  She walked away from our transaction and others with no notice or communication and no one to help us out, but we still have to pay the company $195.



I wouldn't know Sharon from a hole in the ground, but the fault for lack of communication or notice would properly lie with Fidelity, not Sharon. Sharon telling you that she was leaving for another company to compete with Fidelity, or contacting you directly after having done so, would be at least a breach in ethics if not a breech of the non-compete contract that I assume she would have signed with Fidelity.


----------



## wallygirl

Has anyone received documents from their brokerage firm or title company after closing?


----------



## abbysmama

allison plevrakis said:


> TT&M never responded to any emails, they do email after a step in the process has been completed, but no response to any questions.  That's why I started calling but then Nancy told my broker she'd fire me if I continued to call the office.  The reason I kept calling was because Alex would take a message and tell me Nancy would call me back and she never did.



I emailed today as we are at 29 days and waiting and Nancy did email me within an hour to say we are to get closing papers next week which will put us at 5 weeks estoppel.


----------



## Jelly563

I have sent back our HUD settlement amount and the check was cashed on 5-20..... Is it normal to not have heard anything ????


----------



## wallygirl

Jelly563 said:


> I have sent back our HUD settlement amount and the check was cashed on 5-20..... Is it normal to not have heard anything ????


I would call tomorrow and send an email.


----------



## NicRic

wallygirl said:


> Has anyone received documents from their brokerage firm or title company after closing?


Yes on the day i recieved my final packet from DVC with my member cards and such, I also recieved a seperate packet from Magic Vacation Title with our paperwork of the deed and a few other things.


----------



## Lakegirl

wallygirl said:


> Has anyone received documents from their brokerage firm or title company after closing?


I have not.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Lakegirl, Anmay, Wallgirl, Playjar and anyone else who closed the last couple of days in May, could you please post when you receive your member number.  I'm a couple of days behind you so I'll be following you.  Hoping to book something in Sept and every day counts...


----------



## SecretPoohLove

So you are staying that whole time?


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Lakegirl, Anmay, Wallgirl, Playjar and anyone else who closed the last couple of days in May, could you please post when you receive your member number.  I'm a couple of days behind you so I'll be following you.  Hoping to book something in Sept and every day counts...


 Definately will post, I'm going to wait till end of next week--give them a full 12 days to get us entered.  I am trying to book for August and so I need to book flights because they are filling up and the prices are also going up.


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> Definately will post, I'm going to wait till end of next week--give them a full 12 days to get us entered.  I am trying to book for August and so I need to book flights because they are filling up and the prices are also going up.





allison plevrakis said:


> Lakegirl, Anmay, Wallgirl, Playjar and anyone else who closed the last couple of days in May, could you please post when you receive your member number.  I'm a couple of days behind you so I'll be following you.  Hoping to book something in Sept and every day counts...



Yes definitely will post.  I'm giving them until the end of next week since my closing went haywire due to the missing Wired funds.  Sending you pixie dust.  I was hoping to book a Christmas vacation, but now changing plans to January since I seriously doubt there will be availability for a 1 bedroom this late in the game.  If somehow pixie dust comes my way for Christmas, it'll be an early present for the kids lol (Trying to stay positive in this crazy process and so thankful I have all of you as support!)


----------



## playjar

Hendercx said:


> Ok - so we are done with the closing process and our deed has been recorded  Does anyone know how long it takes for Disney to put info into the system?  We are trying to go to Disney the middle of this month, and I'm worried about availability.  Dates would be June 17/18 to July 3.  Although availability can change at any time, is anyone able to look and see if anything is available for those dates?  We are willing to resort hop, I'm just stressed about availability.  We'd also be willing to go to any DVC property.  Any help is tremendously appreciated
> 
> Thank you!


We are hoping to go on a last minute, celebratory trip as well this month!! Can't wait until I can get my points and schedule something, anything! Pixie dust to all. I will post when I know something.


----------



## Starshine

Our deed was recorded May 27th, and since I'm already a member I've been checking the DVC website every day to see when my points are going to appear.  Nothing yet, but I'll post back as soon as they show up.


----------



## allison plevrakis

supersnoop said:


> Yes


It still says document is being processed, does it eventually change to something else?  Do I start counting the from the day it showed up on the site, Tuesday, or later (when it no longer says its being processed)?


----------



## supersnoop

allison plevrakis said:


> It still says document is being processed, does it eventually change to something else?  Do I start counting the from the day it showed up on the site, Tuesday, or later (when it no longer says its being processed)?


The number of days isn't an exact science, so start counting from whenever you want.  The recording date should be stamped on the documents.


----------



## leshunlenese

Hello everyone! I  finally had my deed recorded last Tuesday, May 26th., Which just happen to be my birthday! It was the best considering I had to spend the day at work!
I am so excited but It just doesn't feel official yet! I guess when I get my member number I will feel complete. I am ready so I can buy my mnsshp tickets for our trip in October as soon as I figure out how to do that! Yes I really want that 4 dollar discount!!!


----------



## wallygirl

How do you stand the waiting!!!  Deed recorded Monday, now just impatiently waiting on DVC member number.  I am stalking dining, flight schedules, and alternative WDW accommodations in case we cannot get the exact dates we want.  We are hoping to book a studio or 1 bed anywhere from July 23-29.


----------



## Lakegirl

wallygirl said:


> How do you stand the waiting!!!  Deed recorded Monday, now just impatiently waiting on DVC member number.  I am stalking dining, flight schedules, and alternative WDW accommodations in case we cannot get the exact dates we want.  We are hoping to book a studio or 1 bed anywhere from July 23-29.


We are in the same boat, flights keep going up.


----------



## Dawn T.

Hooray!!! Closed today and deed recorded!!!

Timeline:
April 3    Offer accepted
April 10  Sent for ROFR
May 4     Passed
May 27   Received closing docs
May 28   Closing docs with check returned
June 5    Closed
June 5    Deed recorded!

Soooo happy with DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.....super smooth....no phone calls necessary.....

Best of luck to all waiting!


----------



## Hendercx

How long does it normally take for people purchasing resale to get a membership number after the deed has been recorded?  Stressing...


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> We are in the same boat, flights keep going up.



I know, mine too Lakegirl!  I'm really hoping for a Christmas trip but if the flights are out of control, I'll move it to January.


----------



## Lakegirl

Dawn T. said:


> Hooray!!! Closed today and deed recorded!!!
> 
> Timeline:
> April 3    Offer accepted
> April 10  Sent for ROFR
> May 4     Passed
> May 27   Received closing docs
> May 28   Closing docs with check returned
> June 5    Closed
> June 5    Deed recorded!
> 
> Soooo happy with DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.....super smooth....no phone calls necessary.....
> 
> Best of luck to all waiting!


 You really had a great timeline!! Very Lucky!


----------



## coastalhh

dpjl said:


> Disney was busy! I got my letter today too!  Congrats to everyone.  I was trying hard to wait to call and they beat me.  Small August vacation booked.  DGD's 16th birthday on 8/16th booked 1 bed at OKW yeah!
> timeline
> contract signed 3/15
> sent to ROFR  3/15
> passed ROFR 4/11
> received closing docs 5/14
> deed recorded on OCC 5/19
> Letter from Disney with membership # 6/1
> Good luck to everyone waiting hope this info helps



Can I ask what takes so long between passing ROFR and closing?  Why another month?  Could you have closed the next day or couple days later?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Dawn T. said:


> Hooray!!! Closed today and deed recorded!!!
> 
> Timeline:
> April 3    Offer accepted
> April 10  Sent for ROFR
> May 4     Passed
> May 27   Received closing docs
> May 28   Closing docs with check returned
> June 5    Closed
> June 5    Deed recorded!
> 
> Soooo happy with DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.....super smooth....no phone calls necessary.....
> 
> Best of luck to all waiting!


Wow that's awesome, 9 weeks is amazing, mine was 16 weeks from offer to deed being recorded.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Hendercx said:


> How long does it normally take for people purchasing resale to get a membership number after the deed has been recorded?  Stressing...


 10-12 business days, have you closed yet and if so on what day?


----------



## allison plevrakis

coastalhh said:


> Can I ask what takes so long between passing ROFR and closing?  Why another month?  Could you have closed the next day or couple days later?


 The estoppel process is taking on average 5 weeks, that's the next step after ROFR


----------



## FSUSammy

I sent back my closing docs yesterday to ***, they should receive them by tomorrow. 

How long do you guys usually give before checking in with the title company to see if the sellers returned their docs? They gave them until the end of June to send their stuff but I'm hoping they are a bit more motivated than that to wait THAT long.


----------



## Hendercx

allison plevrakis said:


> 10-12 business days, have you closed yet and if so on what day?


Our closing date was June 2.


----------



## Lakegirl

FSUSammy said:


> I sent back my closing docs yesterday to ***, they should receive them by tomorrow.
> 
> How long do you guys usually give before checking in with the title company to see if the sellers returned their docs? They gave them until the end of June to send their stuff but I'm hoping they are a bit more motivated than that to wait THAT long.


What I did was wait till you expect they have your docs, send an email just to confirm they have yours and ask if they have heard back from the seller.  That way you don't seem like a total pain and you can get an update.


----------



## coastalhh

allison plevrakis said:


> The estoppel process is taking on average 5 weeks, that's the next step after ROFR



Has it always?  I was looking at that as more of a small formality.  I wonder why it is taking that long


----------



## pangyal

coastalhh said:


> Has it always?  I was looking at that as more of a small formality.  I wonder why it is taking that long


No, it hadn't gotten to this point until about January of this year. Comparing my personal experiences, we had our closing documents in hand within a week of passing ROFR at the end of January. For the contract we just closed on, we passed ROFR at the end of April and received closing documents at the end of May.


----------



## allison plevrakis

coastalhh said:


> Has it always?  I was looking at that as more of a small formality.  I wonder why it is taking that long


It sounds like Disney is trying to discourage resales by slowing down every step of the process. My broker also told me that Disney lost a bunch of employees and now they're left with a skeleton crew that doesn't have much experience.  But my broker wasn't the best, so maybe she made that up, she was good at blaming others for mistakes she made.


----------



## coastalhh

allison plevrakis said:


> It sounds like Disney is trying to discourage resales by slowing down every step of the process. My broker also told me that Disney lost a bunch of employees and now they're left with a skeleton crew that doesn't have much experience.  But my broker wasn't the best, so maybe she made that up, she was good at blaming others for mistakes she made.



How do we get that job?  I would love to sit there with my approval stamp and have at most 100 contracts a week to approve.  What an easy job..and I get to live next to disney as well with free admission?   Where do I sign up??


----------



## Htide

Here's my timeline

Timeline:
March 11 Offer accepted
March 14 Sent for ROFR
April 11 Passed
May 26 Closing docs with check sent
May 30 Closed
June 2 Deed recorded

While it was a long process we aren't planning on going anytime soon so it wasn't that big of a deel. Good luck to everyone else. I'll update when I see the points in my account.


----------



## Starshine

Starshine said:


> Our deed was recorded May 27th, and since I'm already a member I've been checking the DVC website every day to see when my points are going to appear.  Nothing yet, but I'll post back as soon as they show up.


 
This morning the new contract number is showing on the website, BUT no points are loaded yet.  Oh the suspense!!


----------



## Starshine

We have points, whoohoooooo!!!    

Timeline:

February 25- Offer accepted
April 1- Passed ROFR
May 4- Received closing docs
May 11- Closed
May 27- Deed recorded
June 8- Points appeared in account on DVC website (existing member)


----------



## dpjl

coastalhh said:


> Can I ask what takes so long between passing ROFR and closing?  Why another month?  Could you have closed the next day or couple days later?


not sure why it takes so long but that seems like the normal time frame at the moment.  On the bright side I got my info from Disney much quicker thatn expected


----------



## playjar

Starshine said:


> We have points, whoohoooooo!!!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> February 25- Offer accepted
> April 1- Passed ROFR
> May 4- Received closing docs
> May 11- Closed
> May 27- Deed recorded
> June 8- Points appeared in account on DVC website (existing member)



Yea!! We are 2 days behind you. I thought about trying to call today, but sounds like it'll be better to just wait until tomorrow or Wednesday. I don't want to waste their time and call too soon. This gives me hope though! !


----------



## chicagoshannon

Got our membership packet today.  I think that was only one week after we got our member number on the mail.  The membership packet has our membership cards, DVC magnet, and a booklet with point/room charts for each resort.


----------



## anmay27

HI Chi-town Shannon.  What was your timeline?  I closed on 5/29 so trying to gauge what I should expect.  Congrats!! Have you booked your trip or were you a member already?


----------



## DisMom829

Lakegirl said:


> So happy for you!  Our time lines are very similiar.  Ours was sent to ROFR ON 3/12 and recorded on 6/1.  Hoping to change a cash stay for August to a DVC stay.  So glad you were able to get what you wanted in November!!! It must feel wonderful after this whole process.  Where are you staying?



We are staying at AKL Kidani Village, Savanna View.  

And as an update, I received my DVC member packet today and my packet from ***.


----------



## chicagoshannon

anmay27 said:


> HI Chi-town Shannon.  What was your timeline?  I closed on 5/29 so trying to gauge what I should expect.  Congrats!! Have you booked your trip or were you a member already?


I don't remember dates but we closed on a Friday afternoon and our deed was recorded Monday.  2 weeks later we got our member number in the mail (that was last Monday).  I was then able to call member services and get my club iD and key code to set up my account online.  Today I got the actual member package in the mail.

I'm staying at Boardwalk Villas standard view room in a studio, in February.  Haven't decide if we'll try to switch resorts at the 7 month mark yet.


----------



## Starshine

We had over two weeks from closing to the deed being recorded.  What's interesting is that I emailed asking for a status update and the very next day the deed was recorded.  I know others have reported similar situations so it seems like it often pays to gently ask for an update.


----------



## pangyal

I can't find this on this thread, so hopefully someone can jump in...we are existing members, but our newest contract is a different UY and different resort. However, it's deeded the same, so am I correct that I will be able to access this contract through my member portal? So I won't have to call MS, the contract will just show up in my portal? If so, how long after closing on average? Thanks!


----------



## Jelly563

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't remember dates but we closed on a Friday afternoon and our deed was recorded Monday.  2 weeks later we got our member number in the mail (that was last Monday).  I was then able to call member services and get my club iD and key code to set up my account online.  Today I got the actual member package in the mail.
> 
> I'm staying at Boardwalk Villas standard view room in a studio, in February.  Haven't decide if we'll try to switch resorts at the 7 month mark yet.


 

What is the website to set up the account online DVCNews.com ?...  I am closed and waiting for the member package in the mail.  In the meantime I want to make a dry run


----------



## FSUSammy

Emailed the title company to make sure they got my docs since when I tracked them it showed that they were still in transit. They confirmed that they got my docs and got the docs back from the sellers as well. She also said that she requested the funds from my lender and will have this closed as soon as possible. 

So I guess at this point do I start stalking (in the next couple of days) to see when the deed gets recorded right???


----------



## chicagoshannon

I 


Jelly563 said:


> What is the website to set up the account online DVCNews.com ?...  I am closed and waiting for the member package in the mail.  In the meantime I want to make a dry run


believe it's dvcmember.com


----------



## wallygirl

FSUSammy said:


> Emailed the title company to make sure they got my docs since when I tracked them it showed that they were still in transit. They confirmed that they got my docs and got the docs back from the sellers as well. She also said that she requested the funds from my lender and will have this closed as soon as possible.
> 
> So I guess at this point do I start stalking (in the next couple of days) to see when the deed gets recorded right???


Yes, I would!  Here's the link...http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/login.jsp


----------



## Starshine

pangyal said:


> However, it's deeded the same, so am I correct that I will be able to access this contract through my member portal? So I won't have to call MS, the contract will just show up in my portal? If so, how long after closing on average? Thanks!


 
We are existing members and ours showed up under the portal as a different subcontract (our original was something like 11223344.1 and the new one was 11223344.2).  That was with the same use year though, so yours may show up as a new number all together.  It should still show up if it's deeded the same.  Our deed was recorded on May 27, and the points appeared June 8.  The contract showed up first (with no points which freaked me out!) and then the points appeared a few hours later.


----------



## playjar

Ok, I just got my member number from member accounting (deed showed up on OCC on may 29) but when they transferred me to member services, after a long time on hold while she checked, she said I can't get my online activation until it comes in the mail!! Do I keep calling? What department is best for that? Thanks!


----------



## playjar

DisMom829 said:


> FINAL TIMELINE
> 
> 3/3 offer made & accepted
> 3/4 sent to ROFR
> 3/25 passed ROFR
> 5/6 Closing docs received
> 5/7 my docs received at Title Co
> 5/13 Seller's docs received at Title Co
> 5/19 Deed Sent for Recording
> 5/19 Deed showed up on OCC website
> 6/1 received letter in the mail, called got login info, accessed the website, all points were loaded, switched our November stay from cash to DVC!
> 
> Finally done!!
> 
> 90 Days total!


which department was able to give you your online access? I'm trying to figure out if I should keep trying to call and get that, or just have member services reserve for me. I'm a person that needs to actually see my options, so I would prefer to do it myself if possible.


----------



## leshunlenese

My deed showed up on may 26th and when I called they told me I had to wait at least three weeks so another week before my package comes to get my member number. I received my deed from the title company today but nothing from Disney. To call member accounting which option should I pick after that?


----------



## supersnoop

leshunlenese said:


> My deed showed up on may 26th and when I called they told me I had to wait at least three weeks so another week before my package comes to get my member number. I received my deed from the title company today but nothing from Disney. To call member accounting which option should I pick after that?


Listen to the prompts.  It should be option #3.


----------



## leshunlenese

supersnoop said:


> Listen to the prompts.  It should be option #3.


so option 3 for member accounting and option 3 once there. Thank you


----------



## playjar

leshunlenese said:


> My deed showed up on may 26th and when I called they told me I had to wait at least three weeks so another week before my package comes to get my member number. I received my deed from the title company today but nothing from Disney. To call member accounting which option should I pick after that?



My deed appeared on 5/29 and i got my member number from Disney today over the phone. Choose option 3, then option 4. Just tell them you need your member number. They will ask your last name, then if it shows up they will ask your address. I had to call 3 different times today. First time in the morning  I wasn't in yet, second time the lady (Vicki) told me I had to wait for the mail. I immediately called back, talked to Michael and got my number.


----------



## Disneychica18

Title company has had documents for over a week and still haven't closed. Hopefully we will by the end of the week.


----------



## lisamwell

5 Mickey Fans said:


> Not many deeds were recorded today on the OCC website.  Maybe tomorrow will be better.


Where, what site, do I look to see what deeds are recorded? Can you search for all DVC?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

lisamwell said:


> Where, what site, do I look to see what deeds are recorded? Can you search for all DVC?


 
The Orange County Comptroller site is located here:
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp

You can type your last name to search for your deed or type in disney to search for all WDW DVC for a selected date range.


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl have you called yet for your number?  I haven't yet.  Deed was recorded on 5/29 for me, and just want to know if I should wait or try calling.


----------



## allison plevrakis

anmay27 said:


> Lakegirl have you called yet for your number?  I haven't yet.  Deed was recorded on 5/29 for me, and just want to know if I should wait or try calling.


Playjar recorded on the 29th, same day as you and got their number yesterday.  I would be dialing if I were you, but I have zero patience : )


----------



## anmay27

allison plevrakis said:


> Playjar recorded on the 29th, same day as you and got their number yesterday.  I would be dialing if I were you, but I have zero patience : )



I am so new to all of this.  I know I hit option 3 and then option 4 and ask for my member number.  Then how do I get set up with the activation code etc to get my login or can I call MS with my member number to make our reservations?


----------



## Disneychica18

Just got the word all documents are on the closing agents desk. Hopefully I will be in the comptroller site soon.


----------



## anmay27

Just called and was giving the spiel, "We are not allowed to give out that information on the phone."  Meh I've waited this long, I guess I can wait for my letter in the mail, but here's the thing, what if it gets lost?  Sheesh Disney acts like I didn't just give me a ton of $$.


----------



## Clotilde

Got my member number today.. the first time I called the lady told they wont give me my number and that I had to wait until I receive the package in the mail.. she wasn't really cooperative.. So I hung up, called back (exactly like playjar)  and spoke with a man who was really helpful (I don't remember his name). When he gave me my number I asked to speak with someone to hve my club ID and activation code, he transferred me and spoke with another lady who gave me everything I needed to set up my web account ...
Final timeline
27/02 contract sent for ROFR
24/03 ROFR waived
26/04 closing doc received 
27/04 all document and payment was sent back to Title company
27/05 deed recorded
10/06 I was able to obtain my member number and activate my web account 

I didn't received anything from disney and don't expect to receive it anytime soon...We're from Canada... But I was able to book our vacation for this august yeahhhh 

Voila !!


----------



## Clotilde

anmay27 said:


> Just called and was giving the spiel, "We are not allowed to give out that information on the phone."  Meh I've waited this long, I guess I can wait for my letter in the mail, but here's the thing, what if it gets lost?  Sheesh Disney acts like I didn't just give me a ton of $$.


 It happened to me and I called back immediatly and it worked... you should try again


----------



## anmay27

I got it!  I gave it another shot after seeing your message Clotilde and tried again.  I got the nicest lady who gave me my number and then transferred me to get my Club ID and activation code.    Deed recorded 5/29 Member number 6/10  woohoo!! Lakegirl call now!  If you get a woman named Michelle, just hang up and call again


----------



## allison plevrakis

I tried calling today too and got the same spiel.  I didn't say I was a resale, but they asked.  I spoke with a Michelle.  Any advice on how to get the number or have the Disney people caught on?


----------



## anmay27

allison plevrakis said:


> I tried calling today too and got the same spiel.  I didn't say I was a resale, but they asked.  I spoke with a Michelle.  Any advice on how to get the number or have the Disney people caught on?



Allison, call again.  I spoke with Michelle at first too and then called back and got the nicest lady Salita (spelling is probably wrong) who gave it to me in less time that it took Michelle to give me the spiel.

I just made my first reservation for January 2016.  Flights had gotten too crazy for Christmas.


----------



## leshunlenese

I guess they caught on spoke to three people and they all said no. Last one confirmed to me that it was resale and they do not have that info? But you had the info I bought a resale?? so you should have something!


----------



## wallygirl

anmay27 said:


> Allison, call again.  I spoke with Michelle at first too and then called back and got the nicest lady Salita (spelling is probably wrong) who gave it to me in less time that it took Michelle to give me the spiel.
> 
> I just made my first reservation for January 2016.  Flights had gotten too crazy for Christmas.


HELP!! I tried yesterday to no avail. Deed recorded 6/1. Called the number than 3 than option 4. Said wrong department? Will try later. Anyone know their hours? Need to try to use our banked points by July 31st!


----------



## allison plevrakis

I got through to someone who was willing to help on my second call.  She told me there was no info in the system for us yet.  We recorded on 6/2, so I'll wait until Friday to try back.  My last call was at 4:35 EST so I know they are still open then.


----------



## leshunlenese

I decided to try one more time but i chose option 2 instead of accounting and the lovely guy on there gave me my number and help me set up my account!!!!!! I wish it would have asked me to do the survey on him   because he would have gotten the best one yet!


----------



## pangyal

Clotilde said:


> Got my member number today.. the first time I called the lady told they wont give me my number and that I had to wait until I receive the package in the mail.. she wasn't really cooperative.. So I hung up, called back (exactly like playjar)  and spoke with a man who was really helpful (I don't remember his name). When he gave me my number I asked to speak with someone to hve my club ID and activation code, he transferred me and spoke with another lady who gave me everything I needed to set up my web account ...
> Final timeline
> 27/02 contract sent for ROFR
> 24/03 ROFR waived
> 26/04 closing doc received
> 27/04 all document and payment was sent back to Title company
> 27/05 deed recorded
> 10/06 I was able to obtain my member number and activate my web account
> 
> I didn't received anything from disney and don't expect to receive it anytime soon...We're from Canada... But I was able to book our vacation for this august yeahhhh
> 
> Voila !!



It took us almost two months to get the package in Toronto lol. Congrats !


----------



## pangyal

We closed on Boardwalk today! At last. I'm curious to see how the contract shows up in our account, if at all.


----------



## wallygirl

wallygirl said:


> HELP!! I tried yesterday to no avail. Deed recorded 6/1. Called the number than 3 than option 4. Said wrong department? Will try later. Anyone know their hours? Need to try to use our banked points by July 31st!


Okay, so I called again 407-566-3800, option 3 than option 4. Got a woman who transferred me to member services.  The person I spoke to there asked me all sorts of questions about who we were and who the buyers were.  Then she transferred me to another guy in member services who said the info is there but not entered yet.  Our deed was recorded on OCC on 6/1 and Disney said they received it 6/4.  The man who was nice, said to call back Friday or Monday.  Ugh!

I really want to book before the summer discount expires on Friday so if we need a couple of dates on either side of our (hopeful) DVC reservation.


----------



## wallygirl

Those who had luck today or yesterday, can you detail the process including what you asked for?  Thanks!


----------



## anmay27

wallygirl said:


> Those who had luck today or yesterday, can you detail the process including what you asked for?  Thanks!



Wallygirl, I literally just asked for my member number and then once she was done, I asked if she could transfer me to work on an issue with my club ID and activation code.  No questions about resale etc.  She only asked me for the verification information, full name, address, email that was on the account.

If you call and get Michelle, hang up and call back.


----------



## wallygirl

anmay27 said:


> Wallygirl, I literally just asked for my member number and then once she was done, I asked if she could transfer me to work on an issue with my club ID and activation code.  No questions about resale etc.  She only asked me for the verification information, full name, address, email that was on the account.
> 
> If you call and get Michelle, hang up and call back.


Thanks for thee advice. Will try tomorrow, hope it works! Did you call 407-566-3800 and then option 3 and then option 4?


----------



## valentinasdad

summabreeze85 said:


> Our title company recieved our signed closing docs march 9th and the file JUST closed today. I really don't understand why it took 2 weeks to close.


Did you go through ***. Brenda was in charge of my loan and went on vacation for 2 weeks. I called and spoke to someone who assured me that wouldnt delay my closing. They left me broker and seller in dark for 2 weeks and when she got back and felt like getting back to us she did and we finally closed. Timeshare store and scot were great. *** was a total speed bump.


----------



## valentinasdad

Starshine said:


> This morning the new contract number is showing on the website, BUT no points are loaded yet.  Oh the suspense!!


How do you find out if deed is recorded


----------



## anmay27

wallygirl said:


> Thanks for thee advice. Will try tomorrow, hope it works! Did you call 407-566-3800 and then option 3 and then option 4?



Yes that's the number I used and the options.  I did request a survey too.  I don't know if that shows to the rep but I figured it couldn't hurt lol Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Starshine

valentinasdad said:


> How do you find out if deed is recorded


 
You can check the Orange County Comptroller website under your name.  Here is the link  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## Rylie Grite

Closed yesterday. 

My timeline:
ROFR sent 4/8
passed 5/4
Received initial closing documents 5/18
Seller signed closing docs received 6/1
Sent Funding 6/6
Closed 6/10
Deed recorded 6/11


----------



## wallygirl

Called again 407-355-3800 option 3 then option 4.  Said I am still not in the system, asked if it was resale, and to keep trying by calling and choosing option 2.  Anyone have luck with this option?  Beyond frustrated!


----------



## anmay27

wallygirl said:


> Called again 407-355-3800 option 3 then option 4.  Said I am still not in the system, asked if it was resale, and to keep trying by calling and choosing option 2.  Anyone have luck with this option?  Beyond frustrated!



I'm sorry.  I know it's frustrating trust me.  I started the entire process on 3/3 so over 3 months for me before I got my number.  I would try again, and if you get Michelle, hang up.  She'll give you a spiel about resale and how they don't have access to that information and to wait for the packet.  I just waited about 20 minutes and called again.


----------



## valentinasdad

Closed tuesday... recorded today at 1018am...waiting to book for labor day


----------



## Lakegirl

anmay27 said:


> Yes that's the number I used and the options.  I did request a survey too.  I don't know if that shows to the rep but I figured it couldn't hurt lol Good luck and keep us posted.


Did you book anything yet?  I am so anxious to hear what you were able to do for your trips.  So Happy you got through!!!! WOHOOO FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> Did you book anything yet?  I am so anxious to hear what you were able to do for your trips.  So Happy you got through!!!! WOHOOO FOR YOU!!!!



I did   I had to change to a January trip so MLK weekend Jan 16-23 at VWL in a 1 bedroom  Sooooo excited.  Taking the kids out of school for a couple days (they have that Monday and Friday off) and the plane tickets were much more reasonable


----------



## leshunlenese

after calling option three then 4  for three times with no success, I chose option 2 and asked for my member number. the guy gave it without any hesitation and then he gave me the information to set up my online account!


----------



## wallygirl

When was your deed recorded? Did you dial 2 the at the first menu or second? I am at my wits end!


----------



## wallygirl

leshunlenese said:


> after calling option three then 4  for three times with no success, I chose option 2 and asked for my member number. the guy gave it without any hesitation and then he gave me the information to set up my online account!


When was your deed recorded? Did you dial 2 the at the first menu or second? I am at my wits end!


----------



## leshunlenese

wallygirl said:


> When was your deed recorded? Did you dial 2 the at the first menu or second? I am at my wits end!


I dialed two first and then just let the messages go through and i was connected to someone. My deed was recorded may 26th


----------



## goofeydec

anmay27 said:


> Ok now I'm here. Update on timeline:
> 
> Offer accepted 3/3
> ROFR sent 3/5
> Waived 4/1
> Estoppel Received 5/11
> Closing Docs Received 5/12
> Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13
> 
> Broker has been in touch with the sellers and they have received their documents and will be getting them notarized and sent back to the title agency.  2.5 months and counting .... patience is a virtue (especially when buying Resale DVC). Here's praying there is availability when I want to book.  Back up plan is for Jan 16-23 2016 and to take the kids out of school for a couple days.


----------



## goofeydec

I sold my ssr 170 point dvc       Sold 4/1/15.                               Rofr 4/28/15.                           Closed  6/4/15.                          Dvc resalemarket.                    

Was

Usedcl


Buzzalot said:


> Not for me. I'm on two weeks after receiving my closing documents. Still waiting on the sellers to return their paperwork. I was in the ROFR thread for 30 days. Then the Come on Estoppel thread for another 30. I figured a new support thread is needed for those who are waiting to close. I'm getting anxious as we have plans and air booked for June. Also have a cash ressie just in case.
> 
> So where are you in the closing process?


closed as a seller 6/4/15, I was told by title company that Disney had to transfer points into buyers account, 12-14 days before I am paid, trying my patience because sale was made 4/1/15 and it would 60-65days for process, its been 72 days and still waiting , I filled all paperwork out and sent it back asap ROFR astopal, none of the process' took longer than expected


----------



## wallygirl

Called twice yesterday and again this morning and was told we are not in the system.  Supposedly we are on Glenda's desk?  Our deed was recorded 6/1, but Disney said they did not receive info until 6/4.  I have tried 407-566-3800 option 3 than 4.  Tried doing option 2 as suggested but then get sent to another menu with 9 options.  Have also called broker to see what delay is because we were assured by them in March that we would be able to book by the end of May.  

Anyone from 6/3 or 6/4 get their member number yet?  Any other suggestions?   Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tarzan513

I just tried calling and was not in the system yet. Our deed recorded on 6/3.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Ours was recorded 6/2 and not there yet.


----------



## Lakegirl

Disney was sent my documents on 6/1, but they still don't have me in there either.


----------



## allison plevrakis

We recorded on 6/2 and I just called 5 mins ago and we're not in either.


----------



## anmay27

Offer accepted 3/3
ROFR sent 3/5
Waived 4/1
Estoppel Received 5/11
Closing Docs Received 5/12
Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13
Funds received by *** 5/26
Closed 5/28
Deed Recorded 5/29
Member Number 6/10
Account Set up and first reservation 6/10

Just wanted to updated everyone on my timeline


----------



## abbysmama

Imagine that.......I contacted the agent and received my closing papers within hours.  So I assume they were sitting in a desk at TTM.


----------



## Lakegirl

anmay27 said:


> Offer accepted 3/3
> ROFR sent 3/5
> Waived 4/1
> Estoppel Received 5/11
> Closing Docs Received 5/12
> Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13
> Funds received by *** 5/26
> Closed 5/28
> Deed Recorded 5/29
> Member Number 6/10
> Account Set up and first reservation 6/10
> 
> Just wanted to updated everyone on my timeline


So happy for you!


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> So happy for you!



Thanks Lakegirl!  You are right behind me so you'll be booking your August trip in no time


----------



## Toniann966

wallygirl said:


> Called twice yesterday and again this morning and was told we are not in the system.  Supposedly we are on Glenda's desk?  Our deed was recorded 6/1, but Disney said they did not receive info until 6/4.  I have tried 407-566-3800 option 3 than 4.  Tried doing option 2 as suggested but then get sent to another menu with 9 options.  Have also called broker to see what delay is because we were assured by them in March that we would be able to book by the end of May.
> 
> Anyone from 6/3 or 6/4 get their member number yet?  Any other suggestions?   Thanks for your help!


Deed recorded on 6/2, but haven't received anything yet. In all fairness, I haven't called yet either. End of year school stuff has kept me busy.


----------



## allison plevrakis

I wonder what happened at Disney this week.  Buyers (on this thread) who recorded on Friday 5/29 got their member number on 6/9 and 6/10.  I was expecting that those of us who closed Mon 6/1 and Tues 6/2 would have been in the system yesterday or today.  It doesn't seem like anyone who recorded in June has a member number yet.  Such a disappointment : (


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> I wonder what happened at Disney this week.  Buyers (on this thread) who recorded on Friday 5/29 got their member number on 6/9 and 6/10.  I was expecting that those of us who closed Mon 6/1 and Tues 6/2 would have been in the system yesterday or today.  It doesn't seem like anyone who recorded in June has a member number yet.  Such a disappointment : (


This is my frustration too because our deed recorded 6/1.  We were supposed to record 5/29 but someone at the title or brokerage firm dropped the ball and didn't get it in even though all closing docs were done on 6/27.  Ugh!  We were recorded on 6/1, Disney received docs 6/4, so based on other timelines we should have something by now.  It will be three weeks on Wednesday since we closed and we still cannot not get any info or help from Fidelity Timeshares or Disney.  Need to book so we can go end of July on banked points that will expire 7/31.  

Maybe they flagged our names? Lol!


----------



## valentinasdad

wallygirl said:


> This is my frustration too because our deed recorded 6/1.  We were supposed to record 5/29 but someone at the title or brokerage firm dropped the ball and didn't get it in even though all closing docs were done on 6/27.  Ugh!  We were recorded on 6/1, Disney received docs 6/4, so based on other timelines we should have something by now.  It will be three weeks on Wednesday since we closed and we still cannot not get any info or help from Fidelity Timeshares or Disney.  Need to book so we can go end of July on banked points that will expire 7/31.
> 
> Maybe they flagged our names? Lol!


Did you use *** title?


----------



## wallygirl

valentinasdad said:


> Did you use *** title?


Yes, they were helpful, but I think they knew what was going on at Fidelity but couldn't tell us and then were slow with getting the paperwork done.  We were made promises by our original broker that they would get everything fast tracked for us with the title company and Disney but then they left without us even knowing.


----------



## valentinasdad

It wasnt fidelity it was ***. I used timeshare store and ran into same problem with ***. Brenda who runs everything went on a 2 week vacation after she sent me the closing docs and never even told me. After i got an auto reply from her email a week later to follow up i called and spoke to someone else. They said her being out would not delay as they were waiting on seller. At that point i had my broker call seller who said he sent paperwork in a week ago. The day brenda returns i send her email no response. Next day i close as my broker scot (who was great)notified me. To this day i still havent heard from her at all. So rude and unprofessional.  Unfortunately they can be since it looks like they have that part of the business locked up


----------



## wallygirl

valentinasdad said:


> It wasnt fidelity it was ***. I used timeshare store and ran into same problem with ***. Brenda who runs everything went on a 2 week vacation after she sent me the closing docs and never even told me. After i got an auto reply from her email a week later to follow up i called and spoke to someone else. They said her being out would not delay as they were waiting on seller. At that point i had my broker call seller who said he sent paperwork in a week ago. The day brenda returns i send her email no response. Next day i close as my broker scot (who was great)notified me. To this day i still havent heard from her at all. So rude and unprofessional.  Unfortunately they can be since it looks like they have that part of the business locked up


Do you remember when she was on vacation?  I wonder if that contributed to our delay?  We weren't using her but curious to see if it's a company issue.  Fidelity was definitely at fault with us though, because our broker left and no one was checking her voicemail or email to answer our questions.  Only reason we found out was we received an announcement from another agency (we're on their email list) about a new broker joining them.  Now the broker claims that the delays have all been on Disney's end and they have legal proceedings against Disney to force them to stop delays.  I'm hoping we're not stuck in some legal quagmire between these two parties.  When purchasing other real estate I found that there is transparency and an accounting of timelines/paperwork across all parties.


----------



## valentinasdad

wallygirl said:


> Do you remember when she was on vacation?  I wonder if that contributed to our delay?  We weren't using her but curious to see if it's a company issue.  Fidelity was definitely at fault with us though, because our broker left and no one was checking her voicemail or email to answer our questions.  Only reason we found out was we received an announcement from another agency (we're on their email list) about a new broker joining them.  Now the broker claims that the delays have all been on Disney's end and they have legal proceedings against Disney to force them to stop delays.  I'm hoping we're not stuck in some legal quagmire between these two parties.  When purchasing other real estate I found that there is transparency and an accounting of timelines/paperwork across all parties.


She got back this monday she was out since memorial day


----------



## Hendercx

I'm freaking out.  Our deed was recorded on 6/2 or 6/3 per the comptroller website.  Each time I've called Disney, I've gotten a different answer about when we'd get our number.  Twice they said they didn't even receive the paperwork which is false information because another time one of the other gentlemen I spoke with said that he was able to find my paperwork.  We are driving to Disney on Tuesday.  A guy I spoke with on Friday said that he was going to ask for the paperwork to be expedited and that he'd follow up with me Monday morning.  We will be there from June 17-July 3 and hoped to use points.  Now I am wondering if we should book on site.  Would anyone please be able to tell me if there is even availability at this point?  We are willing to stay at different resorts if needed.  Please assist me with knowing availability.  This trip is for our son's birthday.  Thank you so much!


----------



## goofeydec

I just don't see why I have to wait to get paid until points are in new owners account .  85 days since sold I'm


----------



## summabreeze85

My deed was recorded 6/2 with *** and haven't got anything yet. Since its been on the 2 week program I'm hoping by Tuesday or wednesday


----------



## Hendercx

Are we able to book as soon as we get our membership number?


----------



## wallygirl

Hendercx said:


> Are we able to book as soon as we get our membership number?


You should be if you can also get your activation code and pin.


----------



## Hendercx

How can we do that?  Will they give it by phone?


----------



## wallygirl

summabreeze85 said:


> My deed was recorded 6/2 with *** and haven't got anything yet. Since its been on the 2 week program I'm hoping by Tuesday or wednesday


The end of May people were getting their membership letter and info within two weeks.  Now it unfortunately looks like it's going back the other way.  We closed 5/27, recorded 5/29 (showed up 6/1), paperwork received at Disney 6/4, and now there's no record of it at Disney.


----------



## wallygirl

Hendercx said:


> How can we do that?  Will they give it by phone?


You are supposed to wait 2-4 weeks to receive a letter.  Others have had luck calling anywhere from 8-12 days after recording.  Seems hit or miss depending on who you talk to at Disney and your brokerage firm.  The number we tried is 407-566-3800 option 3 then option 4. We have not gotten our number yet.


----------



## Buzzalot

Hendercx said:


> Are we able to book as soon as we get our membership number?





wallygirl said:


> You should be if you can also get your activation code and pin.



As soon as you get your membership number you can book on the phone with MS. The activation code and pin is for online access. It's not needed for a ressie over the phone.


----------



## supersnoop

Buzzalot said:


> As soon as you get your membership number you can book on the phone with MS. The activation code and pin is for online access. It's not needed for a ressie over the phone.


There's a point in time where you'll have a member number but before the points are actually loaded into your account.  If you're too quick, you might not be able to book when you get y our member number.


----------



## allison plevrakis

I called DVC member acctg this morning and got Michael who is willing to help.  He looked us up and we're still not in the system.  It's been 10 business days.  UGGHHH : (


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> I called DVC member acctg this morning and got Michael who is willing to help.  He looked us up and we're still not in the system.  It's been 10 business days.  UGGHHH : (


Did you call 407-566-3800 option 3, option 4?  I just tried and they said, "this department does not have that information, you have to speak to Member Services".  I was then transferred but the wait time is 30 minutes.  I'm on 11 business days since being recorded and still nothing!  Ugh!


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> Did you call 407-566-3800 option 3, option 4?  I just tried and they said, "this department does not have that information, you have to speak to Member Services".  I was then transferred but the wait time is 30 minutes.  I'm on 11 business days since being recorded and still nothing!  Ugh!


Based on the posts of others, I would stick to option 3 and then 4, I think maybe you just got an employee who was unwilling to help.  Today marks 124 days for us, or 17.5 weeks : (  Anybody out there that closed in June and have a membership #?


----------



## Lakegirl

Super excited!!! In the system!!!!!  Paperwork to Disney 6/1 in the system 6/15.  They helped me link my MYDISNEY account as well


----------



## Lakegirl

Total from sent to Disney for ROfR 97 days!!!!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Lakegirl said:


> Super excited!!! In the system!!!!!  Paperwork to Disney 6/1 in the system 6/15.  They helped me link my MYDISNEY account as well


Congratulations! What number and options did you use when you called? Been trying option 3 then 4? I've been trying that and was told this morning I need to wait for the letter


----------



## Lakegirl

Option2 then 2 again.  Everybody from 3 were nasty


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Thanks so much. Will try that now. . .


----------



## anmay27

Lakegirl said:


> Super excited!!! In the system!!!!!  Paperwork to Disney 6/1 in the system 6/15.  They helped me link my MYDISNEY account as well



Sooo happy for you Lakegirl!  Now get over there and book!  What did you end up doing for your reservations?


----------



## wallygirl

Lakegirl said:


> Super excited!!! In the system!!!!!  Paperwork to Disney 6/1 in the system 6/15.  They helped me link my MYDISNEY account as well


Yeah for you! Glad to hear things are progressing for the June dates. So happy for you!


----------



## allison plevrakis

Lakegirl said:


> Option2 then 2 again.  Everybody from 3 were nasty


I just tried that and we weren't in the system.  This woman told me it could take up to 4 weeks : (  But I am super happy for you lake girl!!


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks everybody!!! Now it's decision time!!! The only thing available is OKW or AKL 1 bedrooms.  I really don't want to waste pouts on a 1 bdrm at either places.  Out last cash stay was At AKL which I loved but want something different.  I would do it it BLT was available. We would fit In a studio that slept 5, so that was what I was hoping for. Will keep you updated


----------



## supersnoop

Lakegirl said:


> Thanks everybody!!! Now it's decision time!!! The only thing available is OKW or AKL 1 bedrooms.  I really don't want to waste pouts on a 1 bdrm at either places.  Out last cash stay was At AKL which I loved but want something different.  I would do it it BLT was available. We would fit In a studio that slept 5, so that was what I was hoping for. Will keep you updated


The only studios that sleep five are at Poly, VGF, and VWL.  There aren't a lot of options for putting five in a studio.


----------



## Lakegirl

Thanks for confirming that supersnoop and 1 bdrm are only AKL, BLT and OKW correct?


----------



## supersnoop

Lakegirl said:


> Thanks for confirming that supersnoop and 1 bdrm are only AKL, BLT and OKW correct?


You're allowed five people in every one bedroom except for the Animal Kingdom "Value" rooms.  At some locations, BWV, BCV, VWL, and SSR, you'll have to provide your own linens and sleeping surface for the the fifth person.


----------



## Lakegirl

Sorry I should of clarified... I need 3 sleeping ares.  DS & DD that are teenagers and won't sleep I same bed is what I need


----------



## wallygirl

Lakegirl said:


> Sorry I should of clarified... I need 3 sleeping ares.  DS & DD that are teenagers and won't sleep I same bed is what I need


When are you planning on going?  Wondering because we are hoping to get our number this week so we can go the end of July.


----------



## Lakegirl

Last week in August


----------



## wallygirl

Hendercx said:


> I'm freaking out.  Our deed was recorded on 6/2 or 6/3 per the comptroller website.  Each time I've called Disney, I've gotten a different answer about when we'd get our number.  Twice they said they didn't even receive the paperwork which is false information because another time one of the other gentlemen I spoke with said that he was able to find my paperwork.  We are driving to Disney on Tuesday.  A guy I spoke with on Friday said that he was going to ask for the paperwork to be expedited and that he'd follow up with me Monday morning.  We will be there from June 17-July 3 and hoped to use points.  Now I am wondering if we should book on site.  Would anyone please be able to tell me if there is even availability at this point?  We are willing to stay at different resorts if needed.  Please assist me with knowing availability.  This trip is for our son's birthday.  Thank you so much!


How did you make out? Were you able to book anything?


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Okay, so we spoke to Disney this morning. We are in the system but no number yet  The gentleman we spoke to said our points aren't loaded yet and our letter was going out today and we should receive it in 2 days- much better than the "helpful" woman on Friday who said they don't have any information and we have to wait 4 weeks for a letter  We will try calling again later today.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## wallygirl

BuzzyBelle said:


> Okay, so we spoke to Disney this morning. We are in the system but no number yet  The gentleman we spoke to said our points aren't loaded yet and our letter was going out today and we should receive it in 2 days- much better than the "helpful" woman on Friday who said they don't have any information and we have to wait 4 weeks for a letter  We will try calling again later today.  Fingers crossed!


That's great!!!  When was your deed recorded?  And, your closing docs sent?


----------



## allison plevrakis

I tried calling this morning and I thought I was going to get it, he asked for my name and then the last 4 digits of my SSN and then asked me to verify my address which I've never had to do before, my heart was racing thinking this is it and then the man said sorry you're not in the system : (


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Our deed was recorded June 2. We sent closing papers I think May 19.


----------



## supersnoop

allison plevrakis said:


> I tried calling this morning and I thought I was going to get it, he asked for my name and then the last 4 digits of my SSN and then asked me to verify my address which I've never had to do before, my heart was racing thinking this is it and then the man said sorry you're not in the system : (


You're probably in there but without any points.  Try again tomorrow.


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> I tried calling this morning and I thought I was going to get it, he asked for my name and then the last 4 digits of my SSN and then asked me to verify my address which I've never had to do before, my heart was racing thinking this is it and then the man said sorry you're not in the system : (


I am thinking the same as supersnoop, if they asked you address I bet you are in there, just points are not loaded.  I bet tomorrow will be your luck day.


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> When are you planning on going?  Wondering because we are hoping to get our number this week so we can go the end of July.


 Wallygirl, have you tried today?  Sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## allison plevrakis

playjar said:


> We are hoping to go on a last minute, celebratory trip as well this month!! Can't wait until I can get my points and schedule something, anything! Pixie dust to all. I will post when I know something.


 Playjar, what did you end up booking? I like to hear the happy ending to everyone's story : )


----------



## allison plevrakis

BuzzyBelle said:


> Okay, so we spoke to Disney this morning. We are in the system but no number yet  The gentleman we spoke to said our points aren't loaded yet and our letter was going out today and we should receive it in 2 days- much better than the "helpful" woman on Friday who said they don't have any information and we have to wait 4 weeks for a letter  We will try calling again later today.  Fingers crossed!


 Yeah, you're one step closer.  When you get your points where are you hoping to book and what month


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Wallygirl, have you tried today?  Sending pixie dust your way!


Tried about a 1/2 hour ago.  Nothing!  Not even I see you but there's no number yet.  Realistically hoping that it's by Thursday since that will be three weeks for us since closing.  This is the most frustrating part so far for us! 

Hope about you?  Anything? Sending pixie dust!


----------



## lisamwell

We signed our closing docs and they were received yesterday, now the trolling of the OCC site begins. Can't wait to be another happy DVC owner. Love seeing all of you get  happy over your new bookings.


----------



## lisamwell

A little off topic, but how do I put a pic in place of my stick figure


----------



## Jelly563

Even if they do give you your member number,  dont you need the sign on security number to be able to look at whats available ?


----------



## wallygirl

Jelly563 said:


> Even if they do give you your member number,  dont you need the sign on security number to be able to look at whats available ?


Yes, or I believe, you can book over the phone without the activation code and pin.


----------



## Htide

Updated Timeline for add on

Timeline:
March 11 Offer accepted
March 14 Sent for ROFR
April 11 Passed
May 26 Closing docs with check sent
May 30 Closed
June 2 Deed recorded
June 16 points in system

About 97 days total.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## wallygirl

Htide said:


> Updated Timeline for add on
> 
> Timeline:
> March 11 Offer accepted
> March 14 Sent for ROFR
> April 11 Passed
> May 26 Closing docs with check sent
> May 30 Closed
> June 2 Deed recorded
> June 16 points in system
> 
> About 97 days total.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


Congrats to you!!!  Did you find out your points were in the system by calling 407-566-3800 option 3 then option 4?


----------



## Htide

wallygirl said:


> Congrats to you!!!  Did you find out your points were in the system by calling 407-566-3800 option 3 then option 4?



No I kept checking my account and this morning I noticed the new contract and updated points per UY. I may have jumped the gun, it's showing the 220 points for the current UY BUT 0 points available. I'll update once the points actually show up under available.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

We closed on June 2 and recorded the deed June 3. Contract loaded to our account yesterday, but the points are still not available, I called and they said it could take 48 hours so I should have them tomorrow!


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Also just got closing docs for out blt add on which we passed ROFR on May 18


----------



## wallygirl

wallygirl said:


> Congrats to you!!!  Did you find out your points were in the system by calling 407-566-3800 option 3 then option 4?


So you were already a member?  That's exciting!


----------



## allison plevrakis

lisamwell said:


> A little off topic, but how do I put a pic in place of my stick figure


 You need 10 messages before it will let you change it in your settings.


----------



## allison plevrakis

SecretPoohLove said:


> We closed on June 2 and recorded the deed June 3. Contract loaded to our account yesterday, but the points are still not available, I called and they said it could take 48 hours so I should have them tomorrow!


 Congrats, when the points are loaded where you do want to book and what month?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Htide said:


> Updated Timeline for add on
> 
> Timeline:
> March 11 Offer accepted
> March 14 Sent for ROFR
> April 11 Passed
> May 26 Closing docs with check sent
> May 30 Closed
> June 2 Deed recorded
> June 16 points in system
> 
> About 97 days total.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


 Congrats, when the points are loaded where you do want to book and what month?


----------



## Htide

wallygirl said:


> So you were already a member?  That's exciting!



Yes, I am an existing member. The add on has 220 banked points that I plan on giving to my brother. Hopefully they show up soon so I can book his trip for August. My niece has never been to DW. It will be a nice surprise.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Hendercx said:


> I'm freaking out.  Our deed was recorded on 6/2 or 6/3 per the comptroller website.  Each time I've called Disney, I've gotten a different answer about when we'd get our number.  Twice they said they didn't even receive the paperwork which is false information because another time one of the other gentlemen I spoke with said that he was able to find my paperwork.  We are driving to Disney on Tuesday.  A guy I spoke with on Friday said that he was going to ask for the paperwork to be expedited and that he'd follow up with me Monday morning.  We will be there from June 17-July 3 and hoped to use points.  Now I am wondering if we should book on site.  Would anyone please be able to tell me if there is even availability at this point?  We are willing to stay at different resorts if needed.  Please assist me with knowing availability.  This trip is for our son's birthday.  Thank you so much!


 How did things work out for you Hendercx?


----------



## Disneychica18

Have a question for you guys. Is closing completed prior to the deed being recorded or is it after. I thought it was before the deed was recorded. Title company doesn't make it very clear. They said it will close sometime this week.


----------



## pangyal

Htide said:


> No I kept checking my account and this morning I noticed the new contract and updated points per UY. I may have jumped the gun, it's showing the 220 points for the current UY BUT 0 points available. I'll update once the points actually show up under available.



Did you have the same UY or a different one with the new contract?


----------



## supersnoop

Disneychica18 said:


> Have a question for you guys. Is closing completed prior to the deed being recorded or is it after. I thought it was before the deed was recorded. Title company doesn't make it very clear. They said it will close sometime this week.


It's just like closing on a house.  They close and send the deed off to be recorded.


----------



## Htide

pangyal said:


> Did you have the same UY or a different one with the new contract?



Same UY and resort. The new contract has the same number as the old one only difference is a .1 was added to the new one. 

Example:
1234567.0
1234567.1


----------



## Disneychica18

supersnoop said:


> It's just like closing on a house.  They close and send the deed off to be recorded.


That's what I thought. Thank you. The title company is dragging their feet.


----------



## lisamwell

Unlike buying a house, you don't get possession of it, till (apparently) they feel like it. At least that's how it sounds.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

So. After many calls and many negative responses we finally were able to get our member number. Salita from member accounting transferred us to a woman ( I think Ashley? in member services) The bad news is our points and activation code aren't there yet so we can't book anything. Hoping for those tomorrow. Apparently they are really cracking down on not giving the member numbers out before the letters arrive now. One guy we talked to told us he could see the information, but after asking his superior he still wasn't able to give it to us. He seemed like he genuinely wanted to help us. I understand if this is the policy, but it seems ridiculous that in 2015 it should take this long. I really hope that after this is all said and done we are no longer treated as second class citizens because we bought resale. Sending pixie dust to everyone that they have an easier time than we are having We started this process in the end of February!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

allison plevrakis said:


> Yeah, you're one step closer.  When you get your points where are you hoping to book and what month


We have a reservation at yacht club for Aug 15 but we're hoping to change it to a DVC reservation. We bought at BCV so we aren't too upset about changing from yacht as we can always stay there on future trips. We are hoping to stay anywhere with availability. After talking to member services today it looks like we may be able to do a VWL /AKL split stay or SSR for the whole trip.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

We want to book BCV for next May. Renting the points to a friend for their first trip with their DS (5)


----------



## summabreeze85

deed recorded 6/2
contract in account 6/16 but no points
the first person I talked to said it could be 6 weeks...HA! she ha no clue. I asked her who else I could speak to and she contacted administration and they told her up to 48 hours, so by Thursday. Why do your points not get loaded at the same time the contract is input into the system? Wouldn't it make sense to do them together?


----------



## FSUSammy

Disneychica18 said:


> That's what I thought. Thank you. The title company is dragging their feet.



Yeah my title company is dragging their feet too. Took forever to get my closing docs after it came back from estoppel and they've had both my paperwork and the sellers paperwork for well over a week now yet it hasn't appeared to close yet.


----------



## lisamwell

FSUSammy said:


> Yeah my title company is dragging their feet too. Took forever to get my closing docs after it came back from estoppel and they've had both my paperwork and the sellers paperwork for well over a week now yet it hasn't appeared to close yet.


Who is your title company?


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> Tried about a 1/2 hour ago.  Nothing!  Not even I see you but there's no number yet.  Realistically hoping that it's by Thursday since that will be three weeks for us since closing.  This is the most frustrating part so far for us!
> 
> Hope about you?  Anything? Sending pixie dust!


 Wally girl, I'm really hoping today is our day!


----------



## Lakegirl

We ended up booking Old Key West for August 24-30th, with a Waitlist at VWL our home.  Hoping for some pixie dust.  Also booking a trip for April 2016 at VWL. Good luck to everybody waiting!!! It really is so exciting to start planning and booking.


----------



## Disneychica18

FSUSammy said:


> Yeah my title company is dragging their feet too. Took forever to get my closing docs after it came back from estoppel and they've had both my paperwork and the sellers paperwork for well over a week now yet it hasn't appeared to close yet.


They have had my closing documents for 3 weeks.


----------



## Lakegirl

Disneychica18 said:


> They have had my closing documents for 3 weeks.


Which title company?  That is not normal.


----------



## Disneychica18

Timeshare title and more


----------



## Lakegirl

I feel so bad for everybody who used them.  Is seems there are more people with problems from them than not.  We used Timeshare store along with *** and they were so good!!!  Very patient and took there time to answer all questions and the documents were sent within 2 days of them getting them.


----------



## FSUSammy

Just checked and it looks like my deed was recorded about an hour ago. Yay! Finally!!! Next step get that membership number!


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Wally girl, I'm really hoping today is our day!


Me too, although since 6/2 people don't have membership numbers I am not super hopeful.  Please let me know if you call.  I'm going to try soon and will post results.


----------



## allison plevrakis

I just got my membership number, Hallelujah!!! I was seriously doubting this day would ever come, 125 days from start to finish.  I'm on hold now trying to book a sept stay.


----------



## sawkam

allison plevrakis said:


> I just got my membership number, Hallelujah!!! I was seriously doubting this day would ever come, 125 days from start to finish.  I'm on hold now trying to book a sept stay.



Were you able to get it over the phone?  I'm having trouble getting anyone even willing to look up any info for me...and I forgot to add...

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> I just got my membership number, Hallelujah!!! I was seriously doubting this day would ever come, 125 days from start to finish.  I'm on hold now trying to book a sept stay.


Woohoo!!!  That is fantastic!  If anyone on this feed deserved to get their number, it's you!  Did you do the option 3 option 4 combo?


----------



## supersnoop

I'm currently working with Timeshare Title and More, and I've had great communication.  Any questions are answered in minutes via email.

But, my sellers haven't returned the closing documents that were sent two weeks ago.  So, that's frustrating.

I guess I'll see what happens next, but I'm not anticipating any extra delays.


----------



## Htide

allison plevrakis said:


> I just got my membership number, Hallelujah!!! I was seriously doubting this day would ever come, 125 days from start to finish.  I'm on hold now trying to book a sept stay.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## allison plevrakis

sawkam said:


> Were you able to get it over the phone?  I'm having trouble getting anyone even willing to look up any info for me...and I forgot to add...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!


 Yes, I don't give the person the option to ask me if its a resale.  I say good morning whatever their name is, then I ask how they are doing.  I say I'm traveling and I don't have my membership number with me could you please look it up by my last name and I've only had one person ever refuse me.

I was transferred to book a reservation and when we started looking at dates the employee realized no points were loaded in my account yet.  But I'm not going to get upset about it.  I'm celebrating that I have a membership number!!!  She was able to tell me a 3 bdrm at OKW was not available the entire week in Sept we want but that Saratoga Springs did have 3 bdrm villas available.  So I'm thrilled to know we should be able to get something.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Yes, I don't give the person the option to ask me if its a resale.  I say good morning whatever their name is, then I ask how they are doing.  I say I'm traveling and I don't have my membership number with me could you please look it up by my last name and I've only had one person ever refuse me.



That is great news!  I just tried the same thing and they said I am STILL not in the system; loan closed 5/27, deed recorded 6/1.  Ugh!


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> Woohoo!!!  That is fantastic!  If anyone on this feed deserved to get their number, it's you!  Did you do the option 3 option 4 combo?


 Yes 3 member acctg and then 4


----------



## allison plevrakis

I've been tracking a bunch of us that closed around the same time, here is what I have: 

*Closed* *OCC Site* *Member #*
chicago Shannon 5/18/2015 5/18/2015 5/26/2015
Dismom              5/19/2015 5/19/2015 5/27/2015
dpjl                    5/19/2015 5/19/2015 6/1/2015
leshunlenese       5/26/2015 5/26/2015 6/11/2015
clotide                5/27/2015 5/27/2015 6/10/2015
Anmay                5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015
Playjar                5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015
Wallygirl             5/28/2015 6/1/2015
Lakegirl              5/29/2015 6/1/2015 6/15/2015
Htide                  5/30/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
buzzybelle          6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
3 plet princesses 6/1/2015 6/3/2015
secret pooh love 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/16/2015
Allison (me)       6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015
summabreeze85 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
toniann966        6/2/2015 6/2/2015
hendercx           6/2/2015 6/3/2015
tarzan513         6/3/2015 6/3/2015
DawnT              6/5/2015 6/5/2015
valentinasdad    6/9/2015 6/11/2015

I hope no one minds, I was trying to see what the trend has been.  The people who closed the end of May got their member numbers significantly faster then those of us who closed the following week.

Wallygirl, I don't understand why you don't have a number yet, you're before a bunch of us who already received ours, I'm frustrated for you : (


----------



## Tarzan513

allison plevrakis said:


> I've been tracking a bunch of us that closed around the same time, here is what I have:
> 
> *Closed* *OCC Site* *Member #*
> chicago Shannon 5/18/2015 5/18/2015 5/26/2015
> Dismom              5/19/2015 5/19/2015 5/27/2015
> dpjl                    5/19/2015 5/19/2015 6/1/2015
> leshunlenese       5/26/2015 5/26/2015 6/11/2015
> clotide                5/27/2015 5/27/2015 6/10/2015
> Anmay                5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015
> Playjar                5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015
> Wallygirl             5/28/2015 6/1/2015
> Lakegirl              5/29/2015 6/1/2015 6/15/2015
> Htide                  5/30/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
> buzzybelle          6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
> 3 plet princesses 6/1/2015 6/3/2015
> secret pooh love 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/16/2015
> Allison (me)       6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015
> summabreeze85 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
> toniann966        6/2/2015 6/2/2015
> hendercx           6/2/2015 6/3/2015
> tarzan513         6/3/2015 6/3/2015
> DawnT              6/5/2015 6/5/2015
> valentinasdad    6/9/2015 6/11/2015
> 
> I hope no one minds, I was trying to see what the trend has been.  The people who closed the end of May got their member numbers significantly faster then those of us who closed the following week.
> 
> Wallygirl, I don't understand why you don't have a number yet, you're before a bunch of us who already received ours, I'm frustrated for you : (


This is great, thank you for tracking all of this for us. It definitely helps us see how things are progressing! Will you please let us know when you get your points in your account. Thanks!


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Yes, I don't give the person the option to ask me if its a resale.  I say good morning whatever their name is, then I ask how they are doing.  I say I'm traveling and I don't have my membership number with me could you please look it up by my last name and I've only had one person ever refuse me.
> 
> I was transferred to book a reservation and when we started looking at dates the employee realized no points were loaded in my account yet.  But I'm not going to get upset about it.  I'm celebrating that I have a membership number!!!  She was able to tell me a 3 bdrm at OKW was not available the entire week in Sept we want but that Saratoga Springs did have 3 bdrm villas available.  So I'm thrilled to know we should be able to get something.


So Happy for you!!!!! So excited for you!!!! Once you have it booked you will be even more excited!!1


----------



## lisamwell

allison plevrakis said:


> I just got my membership number, Hallelujah!!! I was seriously doubting this day would ever come, 125 days from start to finish.  I'm on hold now trying to book a sept stay.


Congratulations!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Well don't try to speak to Vicki she will bit your head off LOL


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> I've been tracking a bunch of us that closed around the same time, here is what I have:
> 
> *Closed* *OCC Site* *Member #*
> chicago Shannon 5/18/2015 5/18/2015 5/26/2015
> Dismom              5/19/2015 5/19/2015 5/27/2015
> dpjl                    5/19/2015 5/19/2015 6/1/2015
> leshunlenese       5/26/2015 5/26/2015 6/11/2015
> clotide                5/27/2015 5/27/2015 6/10/2015
> Anmay                5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015
> Playjar                5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015
> Wallygirl             5/28/2015 6/1/2015
> Lakegirl              5/29/2015 6/1/2015 6/15/2015
> Htide                  5/30/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
> buzzybelle          6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
> 3 plet princesses 6/1/2015 6/3/2015
> secret pooh love 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/16/2015
> Allison (me)       6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015
> summabreeze85 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
> toniann966        6/2/2015 6/2/2015
> hendercx           6/2/2015 6/3/2015
> tarzan513         6/3/2015 6/3/2015
> DawnT              6/5/2015 6/5/2015
> valentinasdad    6/9/2015 6/11/2015
> 
> I hope no one minds, I was trying to see what the trend has been.  The people who closed the end of May got their member numbers significantly faster then those of us who closed the following week.
> 
> Wallygirl, I don't understand why you don't have a number yet, you're before a bunch of us who already received ours, I'm frustrated for you : (


Great idea!


----------



## allison plevrakis

3pletprincesses said:


> Well don't try to speak to Vicki she will bit your head off LOL


 Michelle and Vikki are not happy, if you get either of them hang up and try again.


----------



## Disneychica18

supersnoop said:


> I'm currently working with Timeshare Title and More, and I've had great communication.  Any questions are answered in minutes via email.
> 
> But, my sellers haven't returned the closing documents that were sent two weeks ago.  So, that's frustrating.
> 
> I guess I'll see what happens next, but I'm not anticipating any extra delays.


I've had good communication with Teresa, but that's it. She has done a good job. Hoping our deed gets sent out today. She is on the lookout for it. Good luck to you


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Just spoke to very nice guy called Kevin. our deed was recorded on OCC site on June 3rd but entered by Disney on June 11 and he told me it would be a couple more weeks before I can get a member number. Am I the only one from June 3rd still waiting?


----------



## Tarzan513

3pletprincesses said:


> Just spoke to very nice guy called Kevin. our deed was recorded on OCC site on June 3rd but entered by Disney on June 11 and he told me it would be a couple more weeks before I can get a member number. Am I the only one from June 3rd still waiting?


A couple more weeks to get the number? That seems inconsistent with the other posters on this board. I wouldn't read too much into that timeline.
I am also still waiting...kind of . Actually I haven't called since last Friday because it sounds like those that had their deed recorded on or prior to 6/3 are still waiting on either their member number or points. So, I was waiting for them to receive both of those items. It sounds like it is getting close to our time, however, and I was thinking about calling tomorrow. I will let you know what I hear if I call them. Good luck!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Tarzan513 said:


> A couple more weeks to get the number? That seems inconsistent with the other posters on this board. I wouldn't read too much into that timeline.
> I am also still waiting...kind of . Actually I haven't called since last Friday because it sounds like those that had their deed recorded on or prior to 6/3 are still waiting on either their member number or points. So, I was waiting for them to receive both of those items. It sounds like it is getting close to our time, however, and I was thinking about calling tomorrow. I will let you know what I hear if I call them. Good luck!



Let me know how it goes. I wonder if mine takes longer because I'm canadian. I'm grasping at straws here LOL today was the first time I called to ask about it.


----------



## supersnoop

3pletprincesses said:


> Just spoke to very nice guy called Kevin. our deed was recorded on OCC site on June 3rd but entered by Disney on June 11 and he told me it would be a couple more weeks before I can get a member number. Am I the only one from June 3rd still waiting?


If it's been entered by Disney, you just need to find someone willing to give you your member number.


----------



## Disneychica18

Just received a email from Teresa at Timeshare title and more that our file is in top of the pile. The deed should go out tomorrow to be recorded. Fingers crossed and lots of pixie dust that it happens.


----------



## allison plevrakis

3pletprincesses said:


> Just spoke to very nice guy called Kevin. our deed was recorded on OCC site on June 3rd but entered by Disney on June 11 and he told me it would be a couple more weeks before I can get a member number. Am I the only one from June 3rd still waiting?


See my post earlier today around noon, I'm tracking everyone who has a member number and when they closed.  If you call back tomorrow I bet you'll get a member number.  Half us of who recorded on 6/3 have our number.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> I've been tracking a bunch of us that closed around the same time, here is what I have:
> 
> *Closed* *OCC Site* *Member #*
> chicago Shannon 5/18/2015 5/18/2015 5/26/2015
> Dismom              5/19/2015 5/19/2015 5/27/2015
> dpjl                    5/19/2015 5/19/2015 6/1/2015
> leshunlenese       5/26/2015 5/26/2015 6/11/2015
> clotide                5/27/2015 5/27/2015 6/10/2015
> Anmay                5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015
> Playjar                5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015
> Wallygirl             5/28/2015 6/1/2015
> Lakegirl              5/29/2015 6/1/2015 6/15/2015
> Htide                  5/30/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
> buzzybelle          6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
> 3 plet princesses 6/1/2015 6/3/2015
> secret pooh love 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/16/2015
> Allison (me)       6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015
> summabreeze85 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015
> toniann966        6/2/2015 6/2/2015
> hendercx           6/2/2015 6/3/2015
> tarzan513         6/3/2015 6/3/2015
> DawnT              6/5/2015 6/5/2015
> valentinasdad    6/9/2015 6/11/2015
> 
> I hope no one minds, I was trying to see what the trend has been.  The people who closed the end of May got their member numbers significantly faster then those of us who closed the following week.
> 
> Wallygirl, I don't understand why you don't have a number yet, you're before a bunch of us who already received ours, I'm frustrated for you : (



This is great, Allison!  Thank you for putting this together, it's super helpful for understanding where we are(n't) in the process.  On the plus side I was able to get someone at Disney to admit our paperwork is in the building and has been since June 4th.  Unfortunately, I feel like we've been blacklisted!  Maybe because of litigation between the brokerage firm and Disney?  The title company dragged their feet getting our paperwork to Disney after we closed and after recording (it should not have taken a week!).  Who knows the truth where the delays are coming from but this is torture!  

Either way…so happy for you!!!  Home!!!


----------



## wallygirl

3pletprincesses said:


> Just spoke to very nice guy called Kevin. our deed was recorded on OCC site on June 3rd but entered by Disney on June 11 and he told me it would be a couple more weeks before I can get a member number. Am I the only one from June 3rd still waiting?



We closed 5/28, recorded OCC 6/1, paperwork received at Disney 6/4 and we are still not in the system.  Last person tonight told me another 1-2 weeks.  UGH!!!


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> We closed 5/28, recorded OCC 6/1, paperwork received at Disney 6/4 and we are still not in the system.  Last person tonight told me another 1-2 weeks.  UGH!!!


We were told our paperwork was sent to Disney on 6/3, not sure how it's sent if its an email or regular mail.  So we are within days of each other.  I would guess you'll have a number by Friday the latest.  The woman I spoke to about our reservations (that I couldn't make bc our points weren't loaded) said most of the point activity happens on Fridays and Mondays, something about clearing out the system?  So she said my points would most likely be there tomorrow but if not definitely by Friday.


----------



## Disneychica18

Does the title company send everything after the deed is recorded or how does it work once the deed is recorded


----------



## allison plevrakis

Disneychica18 said:


> Does the title company send everything after the deed is recorded or how does it work once the deed is recorded


We've heard that's what will happen but we haven't received anything yet, its been 2 weeks since we recorded.


----------



## Disneychica18

allison plevrakis said:


> We've heard that's what will happen but we haven't received anything yet, its been 2 weeks since we recorded.


I meant to Disney once the deed is recorded.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Disneychica18 said:


> I meant to Disney once the deed is recorded.


Yes the day after we closed TT&M sent the info to Disney.  When I go to the OCC website, there are 2 docs, one is the deed and the other is the notice to disney, both are stamped the same date and time.  I know even after that was recorded with the OCC, TT&M still needed to send info to Disney.


----------



## Disneychica18

allison plevrakis said:


> Yes the day after we closed TT&M sent the info to Disney.  When I go to the OCC website, there are 2 docs, one is the deed and the other is the notice to disney, both are stamped the same date and time.  I know even after that was recorded with the OCC, TT&M still needed to send info to Disney.




Thanks! We are so close.


----------



## supersnoop

allison plevrakis said:


> Yes the day after we closed TT&M sent the info to Disney.  When I go to the OCC website, there are 2 docs, one is the deed and the other is the notice to disney, both are stamped the same date and time.  I know even after that was recorded with the OCC, TT&M still needed to send info to Disney.


The second document is the notice waiving the right of first refusal FROM Disney. The deed is recorded and sent to Disney.


----------



## Htide

Updated Timeline for add on

Timeline:
March 11 Offer accepted
March 14 Sent for ROFR
April 11 Passed
May 26 Closing docs with check sent
May 30 Closed
June 2 Deed recorded
June 16 new contract setup in system
June 17 points appeared in system

Looks like the points finally showed up!


----------



## lisamwell

Can someone give me a run down of the steps involved. We got an e-mail yesterday saying that "the title company has closed the contract and sent the info to Disney. Give them 10-14 days to get your info into their system."  When I looked on the OCC site, nothing is there. Does it take a few days? Most I have seen have been on the OCC same day as closing. Do they send the docs to Disney after it is completed recording, or at the same time as recording?


----------



## SecretPoohLove

Finally got our points yesterday about 3 pm. Took 48 hours from the time the contract appeared. Now waiting for our blt to close and record. They should get our documents today....fingers crossed for a speedy close!


----------



## Tarzan513

Just called. The lady told me there is literally no way for her to look up my member number for resale customers until I receive my letter...yah sure. I then said well it's been quite some time since I closed and I have not received anything yet. So she transferred me to another person that could provide insight on the letter. Needless to say. I was put in the system on 6/16 and have my points, but he couldn't disclose the member number over the phone. He said the letters usually go out the same day (6/16) so I should be receiving it shortly. If I don't receive it in the next few days, I should call back. Anyway, just wanted to share the update. Best of luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## allison plevrakis

I was on hold 24 mins with member services this morning to see if we had points and could book.  No luck, still don't have any points.  The person I spoke to say it could take up to a week : (  I'll just try back again tomorrow, hoping that it won't actually take that long.


----------



## wallygirl

Will try again today.  We recorded on 5/30 and it posted to OCC on 6/1, but our title company didn't get the paperwork to Disney until 6/4.  Hoping someone can at least see it today!  Imagine closing on a house and not being allowed to move in.

Congrats to all who got their points loaded and their membership number!!!


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> I was on hold 24 mins with member services this morning to see if we had points and could book.  No luck, still don't have any points.  The person I spoke to say it could take up to a week : (  I'll just try back again tomorrow, hoping that it won't actually take that long.


Yuck!  Try back later today!


----------



## allison plevrakis

lisamwell said:


> Can someone give me a run down of the steps involved. We got an e-mail yesterday saying that "the title company has closed the contract and sent the info to Disney. Give them 10-14 days to get your info into their system."  When I looked on the OCC site, nothing is there. Does it take a few days? Most I have seen have been on the OCC same day as closing. Do they send the docs to Disney after it is completed recording, or at the same time as recording?


 We closed on 6/2 and didn't see the deed on the occ site until 6/3 and it had a note that it was pending, or something like that.  Your title company sends the deed to Disney and they enter the info into the system and give you a member number (needed to book reservations).  I got my member # yesterday, 11 business days after closing or 14 regular days but I still don't have points in my account.  Disney would prefer if we all wait to get the information in the mail and at that point everything will be finalized. The issue is that most of us never anticipated the process taking so long and have travel plans so therefore need a place to stay.  I was told 6-8 weeks back in Feb when we made our offer, its now 18 weeks later and I still can't book our Sept trip.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Tarzan513 said:


> Just called. The lady told me there is literally no way for her to look up my member number for resale customers until I receive my letter...yah sure. I then said well it's been quite some time since I closed and I have not received anything yet. So she transferred me to another person that could provide insight on the letter. Needless to say. I was put in the system on 6/16 and have my points, but he couldn't disclose the member number over the phone. He said the letters usually go out the same day (6/16) so I should be receiving it shortly. If I don't receive it in the next few days, I should call back. Anyway, just wanted to share the update. Best of luck to everyone waiting.


 Tarzan, are you in a rush, do you have dates this year you'd like to go to Disney?  If you get the right person on the phone they can and will give you the member number.


----------



## lisamwell

Wallygirl, you have waited so long, I think we all are looking forward to some pixie dust coming your way soon.


----------



## wallygirl

lisamwell said:


> Wallygirl, you have waited so long, I think we all are looking forward to some pixie dust coming your way soon.


Thanks you Lisa!  I know our day will come but will be disappointed if we can't use the banked points, essentially changing the benefits of the contract.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Just wanted to give an update on our timeline. 
Our deed was recorded 6/2. 
In the system 6/15. 
Member# 6/16
Online activation code 6/17
Points loaded 6/18 around 10am.
We booked our first reservation today
VWL 8/15-20
BLT 8/20-21
VWL8/21-23
We have a wait list for the one night. Trying to stay at VWL all week, but worse comes to worse we have the one night at BLT so not complaining! I never thought this process would be complete. Now to cancel our cash reservation and pray that our FP don't get messed up!


----------



## Lakegirl

BuzzyBelle said:


> Just wanted to give an update on our timeline.
> Our deed was recorded 6/2.
> In the system 6/15.
> Member# 6/16
> Online activation code 6/17
> Points loaded 6/18 around 10am.
> We booked our first reservation today
> VWL 8/15-20
> BLT 8/20-21
> VWL8/21-23
> We have a wait list for the one night. Trying to stay at VWL all week, but worse comes to worse we have the one night at BLT so not complaining! I never thought this process would be complete. Now to cancel our cash reservation and pray that our FP don't get messed up!


Did you book a studio?


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Lakegirl said:


> Did you book a studio?


No, all the nights are in 1 bedrooms.


----------



## Tarzan513

allison plevrakis said:


> Tarzan, are you in a rush, do you have dates this year you'd like to go to Disney?  If you get the right person on the phone they can and will give you the member number.


I don't think I am in a rush...what do you guys think? I am looking for a 2BR at SSR for 9/13-9/19. It sounds like nearly every room at SSR can be a 2Br (either a true 2BR or a linking 1BR and studio) and that September is a very slow month at WDW. Thoughts...should I be in a rush? Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Lakegirl

BuzzyBelle said:


> No, all the nights are in 1 bedrooms.


same thing for my August stay but it won't work for us.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Tarzan513 said:


> I don't think I am in a rush...what do you guys think? I am looking for a 2BR at SSR for 9/13-9/19. It sounds like nearly every room at SSR can be a 2Br (either a true 2BR or a linking 1BR and studio) and that September is a very slow month at WDW. Thoughts...should I be in a rush? Thanks for the insight.


 Tarzan I think you're fine that week.  I was told the following week (9/19-9/26) picks up because people are starting to come in for the Epcot wine and food festival.  The woman I talked to in reservations actually suggested I switch to your week and to have more options.  I already made our ADRs in March and there are 9 of us traveling, so we've already requested time off of work.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

By some weird stroke of luck BCV now has availability in August  We were able to switch to our home resort for our first 6 nights and keep VWL for the last 2.  I don't know if it has to do with the refurb going on there and they just released a block of rooms, but almost every room category had availability if anyone else is looking.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Our points loaded and we were able to book a 3bdrm grand villa at Saratoga Springs!!!  We are wait listed for OKW or AK - Kidani Village since they were our 1st 2 choices, but honestly I'm just thrilled we got a grand villa the week we wanted : )


----------



## sawkam

Another dissapointing day for us.  We closed 6/2 and are still not in the system...


----------



## Tarzan513

allison plevrakis said:


> Our points loaded and we were able to book a 3bdrm grand villa at Saratoga Springs!!!  We are wait listed for OKW or AK - Kidani Village since they were our 1st 2 choices, but honestly I'm just thrilled we got a grand villa the week we wanted : )


Congrats! That should be a great time!


----------



## wallygirl

sawkam said:


> Another dissapointing day for us.  We closed 6/2 and are still not in the system...


  We're with you.  Just called the broker again and Disney (option 3 then 4 and option 2 then 2).


----------



## 3pletprincesses

wallygirl said:


> We're with you.  Just called the broker again and Disney (option 3 then 4 and option 2 then 2).



Same for us, big fat nothing.


----------



## Disneychica18

I just looked and our deed is there and says being processed .


----------



## sawkam

Anyone have luck getting numbers today?  I just called and we are still not in the system since closing on 6/2.


----------



## wallygirl

sawkam said:


> Anyone have luck getting numbers today?  I just called and we are still not in the system since closing on 6/2.


Just tried and still nothing! Asked for my last name and first, last 4 of social security number. Then was asked by Diane (like they all have), "is this a resale?"

Does anyone just say no? Can they see it's a resale in system? I feel like they "shut me down" once I answer the question but don't want to outright lie either.

Any advice?


----------



## GoofyDisneyDaddy

wallygirl said:


> Just tried and still nothing! Asked for my last name and first, last 4 of social security number. Then was asked by Diane (like they all have), "is this a resale?"
> 
> Does anyone just say no? Can they see it's a resale in system? I feel like they "shut me down" once I answer the question but don't want to outright lie either.
> 
> Any advice?



I think they ask if it's a resale because if it wasn't, it should be in the system instantly (or at least very quickly) and so they would be worried there is a problem.  I do NOT think they are asking because they see your member number and won't tell you.  I believe that if they have asked you for your name, then you've made it past the hurdle of getting someone to check.  Unfortunately, it's just not there.

In my experience, I called every other day, each time the person asked my name, checked, and said it wasn't there.  Once or twice she might have asked if it was resale (though by the 4th call, I think she recognized my voice).  The day it was there, she said good news, it's here, and gave me my number.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

GoofyDisneyDaddy said:


> I think they ask if it's a resale because if it wasn't, it should be in the system instantly (or at least very quickly) and so they would be worried there is a problem.  I do NOT think they are asking because they see your member number and won't tell you.  I believe that if they have asked you for your name, then you've made it past the hurdle of getting someone to check.  Unfortunately, it's just not there.
> 
> In my experience, I called every other day, each time the person asked my name, checked, and said it wasn't there.  Once or twice she might have asked if it was resale (though by the 4th call, I think she recognized my voice).  The day it was there, she said good news, it's here, and gave me my number.


I agree that they may be asking if it's a resale because if it was direct and the number wasn't there it could indicate a problem, however I know from personal experience that they are definitely refusing to give out numbers.  One gentleman we spoke to flat out told us he had our information and wasn't allowed to give it to us.  It took many calls and a lot of pleading to have the member # released.  I don't know if this is a new policy or if it just wasn't enforced before.  Some of those waiting on here may genuinely not be in the system yet, but I had someone tell us we were in the system on Monday 6/15 but was just waiting on our # and others tell us after that we weren't there yet.  We received different answers depending on who we talked to even using the same departments/options when calling.  Like others have said on here- when you close on a house you are handed the keys and that's it.  When we closed on DVC we waited weeks to make a reservation and would still be waiting if we hadn't been persistent.  I don't know what exactly is going on, but it seems DVC is making the resale process harder and harder lately.  I understand everyone's frustration on here in having spent thousands of dollars on something and just want to use it.


----------



## playjar

allison plevrakis said:


> Playjar, what did you end up booking? I like to hear the happy ending to everyone's story : )


Sorry, I didn't update my timeline, but we got our number, booked, and are now here in The World for 15 days!! I was,able to book a studio at ssr for the first 9 nights, switching to all star music (nothing else at all available  ) for 2 nights, and then back to ssr for the last 4 nights!!!
Everything worked out for us, and I feel so bad for everyone else still waiting. This thread was a lifesaver. For those still waiting, just he persistent!  I had quite a few people tell me when I called that I'd have to wait days or weeks, I just politely said thank you, then called back a little later. I got my number in the afternoon one day and the points were loaded, but I wanted to wait to see my options online before booking since it was so last minute. It took until the next afternoon to find someone to give me my online login. I think that is entered by a different department.
Anyway, good luck to all still waiting!


----------



## Lakegirl

I received my membership letter today.  Disney had our info 6/1, I was given member # on the phone 6/12, and the letter is dated 6/14.  It stated 10-14 more days for ID card and vacation planner.  Just wanted to give those of you still waiting a timeline.


----------



## Tarzan513

Lakegirl said:


> I received my membership letter today.  Disney had our info 6/1, I was given member # on the phone 6/12, and the letter is dated 6/14.  It stated 10-14 more days for ID card and vacation planner.  Just wanted to give those of you still waiting a timeline.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## wallygirl

Lakegirl said:


> I received my membership letter today.  Disney had our info 6/1, I was given member # on the phone 6/12, and the letter is dated 6/14.  It stated 10-14 more days for ID card and vacation planner.  Just wanted to give those of you still waiting a timeline.


The update is appreciated and since we're trying to go for end of July I'm thrilled to hear you were able to get your number and go the same week!  It gives me hope!   We will have recorded 3 weeks ago on this Monday.  Hoping we'll be booked by mid-week.


----------



## Buzzalot

allison plevrakis said:


> Our points loaded and we were able to book a 3bdrm grand villa at Saratoga Springs!!!  We are wait listed for OKW or AK - Kidani Village since they were our 1st 2 choices, but honestly I'm just thrilled we got a grand villa the week we wanted : )



Congrats!!! SSR is awesome. Stick with it. You'll love it.


----------



## Toniann966

Lakegirl said:


> I received my membership letter today.  Disney had our info 6/1, I was given member # on the phone 6/12, and the letter is dated 6/14.  It stated 10-14 more days for ID card and vacation planner.  Just wanted to give those of you still waiting a timeline.


So your deed was recorded 6/1? Mine was recorded 6/2. So then maybe today???


----------



## Tarzan513

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to give an update. We got our letter today!!!  So, I called and set up my online access and the account/points are ready to go. I took at quick look at the week in September that we are interested and there is a lot of availability across the resorts. So, we are going to look at the different options and book some time tonight.
Timeline:
Closed - 6/2
Recorded - 6/3
Letter 6/20
Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## wallygirl

Tarzan513 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to give an update. We got our letter today!!!  So, I called and set up my online access and the account/points are ready to go. I took at quick look at the week in September that we are interested and there is a lot of availability across the resorts. So, we are going to look at the different options and book some time tonight.
> Timeline:
> Closed - 6/2
> Recorded - 6/3
> Letter 6/20
> Best of luck to those still waiting!


That's fantastic! Did you ever call to find out if your points were loaded? Or did you just wait on the letter?


----------



## Tarzan513

wallygirl said:


> That's fantastic! Did you ever call to find out if your points were loaded? Or did you just wait on the letter?


I just waited for the letter. If I hadn't received it today, I was planning to call on Monday. They pushed me to my patience limit! Happy it is now all set and also for this thread helping me while I waited


----------



## Toniann966

[GALLERY=][/


Toniann966 said:


> So your deed was recorded 6/1? Mine was recorded 6/2. So then maybe today???


still nothing.


----------



## Hendercx

I was finally able to get all of our membership info while we were driving to Disney this past Wednesday.  We were able to get our club ID and activation code over the phone and are currently staying on property.  The first couple of days we stayed at Portofino Bay at Universal and just switched to property last night  Definitely stressful but everything worked out for us and we had recorded on the 3rd  This board was a lifesaver - thank you to everyone!!!


----------



## wallygirl

Hendercx said:


> I was finally able to get all of our membership info while we were driving to Disney this past Wednesday.  We were able to get our club ID and activation code over the phone and are currently staying on property.  The first couple of days we stayed at Portofino Bay at Universal and just switched to property last night  Definitely stressful but everything worked out for us and we had recorded on the 3rd  This board was a lifesaver - thank you to everyone!!!



Great update!  So you are staying on property with your newly purchased DVC points?  Where were you able to book?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Lakegirl said:


> I received my membership letter today.  Disney had our info 6/1, I was given member # on the phone 6/12, and the letter is dated 6/14.  It stated 10-14 more days for ID card and vacation planner.  Just wanted to give those of you still waiting a timeline.


That's weird that the letter is dated 6/14 a Sunday. If the employees are working on weekends, why is this process taking so darn long?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Tarzan513 said:


> I just waited for the letter. If I hadn't received it today, I was planning to call on Monday. They pushed me to my patience limit! Happy it is now all set and also for this thread helping me while I waited


Kudos to you for being so patient and waiting for that letter!  We still haven't received a letter but we got our member number on Thursday over the phone.


----------



## FSUSammy

So when do you all start calling for your member number?


----------



## allison plevrakis

FSUSammy said:


> So when do you all start calling for your member number?


 I've been tracking approx. 20 of us that closed the end of May, early June and the average time is 10 business days or 13 calendar days.  Count the days from when your deed appeared on the OCC website.


----------



## allison plevrakis

3pletprincesses said:


> Just spoke to very nice guy called Kevin. our deed was recorded on OCC site on June 3rd but entered by Disney on June 11 and he told me it would be a couple more weeks before I can get a member number. Am I the only one from June 3rd still waiting?


 I was told the same thing on Thursday morning (the 18th) and when I called back in the afternoon the points were there.  I would highly suggest calling back today.  Once they give you the number everyone else you speak to after that is so nice and friendly.  Its a 180 degree change from the way membership accounting treats all of us that are resale purchasers.


----------



## wallygirl

FSUSammy said:


> So when do you all start calling for your member number?


We started calling on day 12 and still have not received our number.  We recorded on June 1st and are really frustrated at this point!  It's 3 weeks today since we recorded.  

Called again this morning and we're still NOT in!  Talked to a very sympathetic CM who said it really should be in by now.


----------



## Rylie Grite

wallygirl said:


> We started calling on day 12 and still have not received our number.  We recorded on June 1st and are really frustrated at this point!  It's 3 weeks today since we recorded.
> 
> Called again this morning and we're still NOT in!  Talked to a very sympathetic CM who said it really should be in by now.



Did they look to see when DVC received the docs? I was able to find out that they received my info a week after it was posted on the comptroller's website.


----------



## Dawn T.

Closed/recorded 6/5- called this morning for the first time and not in the system yet!

So close......


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> That's weird that the letter is dated 6/14 a Sunday. If the employees are working on weekends, why is this process taking so darn long?


Good point!


----------



## wallygirl

Rylie Grite said:


> Did they look to see when DVC received the docs? I was able to find out that they received my info a week after it was posted on the comptroller's website.



After posting our docs were received at Disney on 6/3 or 6/4 (depends on who you talk to).  We're not sure why it took a few days after posting for them to be received.  When did yours post on OCC?


----------



## valentinasdad

We recored on 6/11. I called tiday and spoke with kevin. Great cm he was very nice and tried everything to help. He didnt find anything in my name then searched under sellers name. He said it is in system and should be to me in about a week. He did say no membership number yet but also said he wouldnt be allowed to give it to me anyway


----------



## allison plevrakis

valentinasdad said:


> We recored on 6/11. I called tiday and spoke with kevin. Great cm he was very nice and tried everything to help. He didnt find anything in my name then searched under sellers name. He said it is in system and should be to me in about a week. He did say no membership number yet but also said he wouldnt be allowed to give it to me anyway


 Kevin tells everyone a week.  He was the CM I spoke to on Thursday 6/18 in the morning and he told me a week, and then I called back in the afternoon and my points were there.  I don't want to give you false hopes, but I think when he's unsure he just defaults to saying 1 week.


----------



## allison plevrakis

We received our DVC letter in the mail today.  The letter was dated 6/16 and postmarked 6/18.  I was thinking the letter would have our logon information.  It just gives you the member number and says the rest of the info will come later.  I'm hoping for those of you who closed the same time we did and weren't lucky enough to get your number over the phone will receive your letters today.


----------



## wallygirl

WE'RE IN!!!  Called around 10am and was told we were not in the system yet and to try back in a couple of days.  Tried around 2:30pm and it was there.  Gave it to me like nothing.  Now I'm working on calling to book!  Hope all those still waiting will get good news soon.  Thanks to all who have provided words of encouragement for us.  This was definitely the most stressful part of the process for us.


----------



## Toniann966

allison plevrakis said:


> We received our DVC letter in the mail today.  The letter was dated 6/16 and postmarked 6/18.  I was thinking the letter would have our logon information.  It just gives you the member number and says the rest of the info will come later.  I'm hoping for those of you who closed the same time we did and weren't lucky enough to get your number over the phone will receive your letters today.


Same here. Just got the mail. Letter was dated the 16th and postmarked the 18th. 
Yea!!! 
Can we go online now?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Toniann966 said:


> Same here. Just got the mail. Letter was dated the 16th and postmarked the 18th.
> Yea!!!
> Can we go online now?


No you need your logon id and password to get online.  Call the number you've been calling and select #1 to make a reservation.  I think they are open until 7:30 EST


----------



## Toniann966

allison plevrakis said:


> No you need your logon id and password to get online.  Call the number you've been calling and select #1 to make a reservation.  I think they are open until 7:30 EST


I never called. I wasnt in a hurry to make reservations. . 
The only time I did call was when I was waiting for closing docs. 
I know a few of you were in a bind because you had reservations to make. I had my fingers crossed for you. I won't be making any reservations before August. Traveling in February or April. I just want to see what the member website looks like, and get a feel for it. 
It's mine. I bought it. Now I want it. ( stamps foot)


----------



## allison plevrakis

The website will be http://dvcmember.com/ and there is a sign in link in the top right corner.  My letter says the ID card should arrive in 10 days to 2 weeks.  At this point I'm in no rush since we already made our reservations.  However I am curious to play around on the website!


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> WE'RE IN!!!  Called around 10am and was told we were not in the system yet and to try back in a couple of days.  Tried around 2:30pm and it was there.  Gave it to me like nothing.  Now I'm working on calling to book!  Hope all those still waiting will get good news soon.  Thanks to all who have provided words of encouragement for us.  This was definitely the most stressful part of the process for us.


I am SOOOO HAPPY for you!!!  Did you get to book anything yet?


----------



## supersnoop

allison plevrakis said:


> The website will be http://dvcmember.com/ and there is a sign in link in the top right corner.  My letter says the ID card should arrive in 10 days to 2 weeks.  At this point I'm in no rush since we already made our reservations.  However I am curious to play around on the website!


Just pay attention your first time signing in.  There's a link that asks if you have an existing MDE account, and will link your membership to that.  I missed that the first time, and got frustrated thinking I had to create another whole user.  But then I went back and saw the link.


----------



## Tarzan513

Toniann966 said:


> I never called. I wasnt in a hurry to make reservations. .
> The only time I did call was when I was waiting for closing docs.
> I know a few of you were in a bind because you had reservations to make. I had my fingers crossed for you. I won't be making any reservations before August. Traveling in February or April. I just want to see what the member website looks like, and get a feel for it.
> It's mine. I bought it. Now I want it. ( stamps foot)


Yes, you can get online. When I got my member, I just called reservations and the lady helped me set up my account and link it to my main WDW account. I would encourage checking out the member website page, pretty cool, especially since we have waited so long.


----------



## allison plevrakis

Tarzan513 said:


> Yes, you can get online. When I got my member, I just called reservations and the lady helped me set up my account and link it to my main WDW account. I would encourage checking out the member website page, pretty cool, especially since we have waited so long.


Are they nice when you call for your logon ID or will we be treated like second class citizens like when we called for our member numbers?  I don't know if I can take any more nasty phone calls?!?!


----------



## Tarzan513

allison plevrakis said:


> Are they nice when you call for your logon ID or will we be treated like second class citizens like when we called for our member numbers?  I don't know if I can take any more nasty phone calls?!?!


The lady I talked to was really nice and she acted like this was part of her job and not that she was doing me a favor.  At this point, I think the treatment will be more appropriate. Let us know.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Are they nice when you call for your logon ID or will we be treated like second class citizens like when we called for our member numbers?  I don't know if I can take any more nasty phone calls?!?!



That's the point I was at too; just couldn't deal with more snarkiness, but nope, I spoke with Zoe who couldn't have been more helpful! Our points aren't loaded yet (hoping tomorrow) but she gave us our activation code so we could see everything, including availability. So excited that we'll be booking soon!


----------



## Lakegirl

allison plevrakis said:


> We received our DVC letter in the mail today.  The letter was dated 6/16 and postmarked 6/18.  I was thinking the letter would have our logon information.  It just gives you the member number and says the rest of the info will come later.  I'm hoping for those of you who closed the same time we did and weren't lucky enough to get your number over the phone will receive your letters today.


So happy for you!!!


----------



## Disneychica18

wallygirl said:


> That's the point I was at too; just couldn't deal with more snarkiness, but nope, I spoke with Zoe who couldn't have been more helpful! Our points aren't loaded yet (hoping tomorrow) but she gave us our activation code so we could see everything, including availability. So excited that we'll be booking soon!


How long was this after getting your member number over the phone?


----------



## 3pletprincesses

allison plevrakis said:


> I was told the same thing on Thursday morning (the 18th) and when I called back in the afternoon the points were there.  I would highly suggest calling back today.  Once they give you the number everyone else you speak to after that is so nice and friendly.  Its a 180 degree change from the way membership accounting treats all of us that are resale purchasers.


still nothing for me. I will keep trying LOL 



valentinasdad said:


> We recored on 6/11. I called tiday and spoke with kevin. Great cm he was very nice and tried everything to help. He didnt find anything in my name then searched under sellers name. He said it is in system and should be to me in about a week. He did say no membership number yet but also said he wouldnt be allowed to give it to me anyway


Sounds like oyu and I spoke to the same guy. He looked it up the same way for me and told me it was received on the 11 but still nothing.


----------



## wallygirl

Disneychica18 said:


> How long was this after getting your member number over the phone?


Same day, about an hour or so later.  My points still are not loaded, however, as of this morning.  Hopefully, later today, but at least I can see that there is some availability for our trip at the end of July.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> I am SOOOO HAPPY for you!!!  Did you get to book anything yet?


Thank you!!!  Our points aren't loaded yet, but as soon as they are we'll book.  Hoping for later today! Really appreciate the support!


----------



## allison plevrakis

I called 800.800.9800 and spoke with a cast member this morning and she gave me my club ID and activation code.  I am now able to go online and "play" on the website.


----------



## anmay27

Another update:

Offer accepted 3/3
ROFR sent 3/5
Waived 4/1
Estoppel Received 5/11
Closing Docs Received 5/12
Closing Docs sent priority to Escrow/Title Agent 5/13
Funds received by *** 5/26
Closed 5/28
Deed Recorded 5/29
Member Number 6/10
Account Set up and first reservation 6/10
Letter received with member number 6/18
Packet Received with Member card: 6/22
Email with Activation Code 6/22


----------



## Cdqan

I can't wait to be finished up. I am waiting for my closing docs right now, does seem like estoppel is taking a long time though. reading through all of your posts is starting to make me excited to finish the process and start making reservation.


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> Thank you!!!  Our points aren't loaded yet, but as soon as they are we'll book.  Hoping for later today! Really appreciate the support!


 Any luck today, I'm anxious to hear what you get.


----------



## lisamwell

Anyone close on or near the 18th of June? Thinking of making my first call on Friday, with the hope that because it is a Friday and the end of the month, that I will get Lucky. ( previous posts suggested that they do more at those times). If I can get that #, I might pray for some pixie dust to open a room up for my first stay to watch the 4th of July fireworks.....to celebrate my new DVC!


----------



## sawkam

here is my update....
We called on Monday to try to get our member number (again) and were told we were not in the system.  A helpful cast memeber said there was a problem and it looked like the previous owner still had a cruise reserved for this coming December.  He said he would look into it, but we got an e-mail shortly after stating that our closing agent had been informed of the issues and all questions should be relayed to them.  I called the closing agent and they confirmed that Disney was refusing to make the final transfer because the cruise was booked for 12/15.  I closed 6/2 so I am the official owner.  When I questioned how something like this could have been missed during ROFR, Estoppel and final point check there were no answers for me.  I questioned them again today and I got a very detailed explanation of how the previous owners might lose the cruise because it can't be transfered to another one of their contracts.  I pushed back and am now told the transfer will happen this morning.  It is hard to believe that somethig like this could happen after the property has closed and the deed in in my name.


----------



## lisamwell

sawkam said:


> here is my update....
> We called on Monday to try to get our member number (again) and were told we were not in the system.  A helpful cast memeber said there was a problem and it looked like the previous owner still had a cruise reserved for this coming December.  He said he would look into it, but we got an e-mail shortly after stating that our closing agent had been informed of the issues and all questions should be relayed to them.  I called the closing agent and they confirmed that Disney was refusing to make the final transfer because the cruise was booked for 12/15.  I closed 6/2 so I am the official owner.  When I questioned how something like this could have been missed during ROFR, Estoppel and final point check there were no answers for me.  I questioned them again today and I got a very detailed explanation of how the previous owners might lose the cruise because it can't be transfered to another one of their contracts.  I pushed back and am now told the transfer will happen this morning.  It is hard to believe that somethig like this could happen after the property has closed and the deed in in my name.


Perhaps you had sneaky owners that booked their cruise during the process, knowing what point things would be checked, and hoping that at the final check, no one would really check that hard. I am glad you pushed and got what you rightfully bought. Curious though if the points they said are available is the same amount you expected or if the difference is the previous owners cruise.


----------



## sawkam

I was told that the points I paid for are not impacted.  The cruise was booked with 2014 points that were not part of my purchase.


----------



## Disneychica18

lisamwell said:


> Anyone close on or near the 18th of June? Thinking of making my first call on Friday, with the hope that because it is a Friday and the end of the month, that I will get Lucky. ( previous posts suggested that they do more at those times). If I can get that #, I might pray for some pixie dust to open a room up for my first stay to watch the 4th of July fireworks.....to celebrate my new DVC!


We closed on the 18th but I won't be calling til next week.


----------



## allison plevrakis

lisamwell said:


> Anyone close on or near the 18th of June? Thinking of making my first call on Friday, with the hope that because it is a Friday and the end of the month, that I will get Lucky. ( previous posts suggested that they do more at those times). If I can get that #, I might pray for some pixie dust to open a room up for my first stay to watch the 4th of July fireworks.....to celebrate my new DVC!


 That would be awesome, don't be discouraged if they aren't there, I was tracking approx. 20 of us that closed earlier in June and on avg it was taking 10 business days.


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Any luck today, I'm anxious to hear what you get.


Got it!  Our first 3 nights we're in a 1 bed at Old Key West (never stayed before); the last 3 nights we are at AK Kidani Studio Savannah View (never stayed either).  We are wait listing for Bay Lake and Jambo House.  Just happy to have the process behind us, the points loaded.  

Now just waiting on our member cards and trying to decide whether to buy tickets now or wait a bit longer to see if a DVC special comes out before our trip.  

Are you all set?


----------



## allison plevrakis

wallygirl said:


> Got it!  Our first 3 nights we're in a 1 bed at Old Key West (never stayed before); the last 3 nights we are at AK Kidani Studio Savannah View (never stayed either).  We are wait listing for Bay Lake and Jambo House.  Just happy to have the process behind us, the points loaded.
> 
> Now just waiting on our member cards and trying to decide whether to buy tickets now or wait a bit longer to see if a DVC special comes out before our trip.
> 
> Are you all set?


Yes we're set, 3bdr grand villa at Saratoga.
We've bought tickets at undercover tourist the last couple of times.  I don't know how they compare to DVC prices but when I looked at Disney's site we got a better deal at undercover tourist  https://www.undercovertourist.com


----------



## wallygirl

allison plevrakis said:


> Yes we're set, 3bdr grand villa at Saratoga.
> We've bought tickets at undercover tourist the last couple of times.  I don't know how they compare to DVC prices but when I looked at Disney's site we got a better deal at undercover tourist  https://www.undercovertourist.com


I'm looking at tickets now too and there's not much difference for us to do DVC AP and 7-day tix w/ Hopper.


----------



## allison plevrakis

3pletprincesses said:


> still nothing for me. I will keep trying LOL
> 
> 
> Sounds like oyu and I spoke to the same guy. He looked it up the same way for me and told me it was received on the 11 but still nothing.


 3pletprincesses, any luck?  Did you get your points, where and when do you want to go?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Dawn T. said:


> Closed/recorded 6/5- called this morning for the first time and not in the system yet!
> 
> So close......


 Any luck Dawn?


----------



## ColinBlair

Now at two weeks after getting my closing documents. Just learned that the sellers had problems getting their paperwork in but that it should be mailed today.


----------



## melissafox18

So I'm joining this party! Our deed was recorded this morning after closing late yesterday afternoon. Any suggestions of when I should start calling Member Services to see if I can get my member number? It looks maybe around the 10 day mark after closing (of course I have the 4th of July to worry about as well). I'm antsy to start looking since we just booked flights for early Sept after Labor Day weekend. Crowd wise it looks very minimal and I was able to book character dining. Not super picky where we stay, I just want to see what's available.

Thankfully our sellers were on the up and up to get things going. I'm getting anxious as time gets closer to our arrival that there won't be anything left for our stay!!


----------



## sgrap

ColinBlair said:


> Now at two weeks after getting my closing documents. Just learned that the sellers had problems getting their paperwork in but that it should be mailed today.


Ugggg! So sorry!!


----------



## allison plevrakis

melissafox18 said:


> So I'm joining this party! Our deed was recorded this morning after closing late yesterday afternoon. Any suggestions of when I should start calling Member Services to see if I can get my member number? It looks maybe around the 10 day mark after closing (of course I have the 4th of July to worry about as well). I'm antsy to start looking since we just booked flights for early Sept after Labor Day weekend. Crowd wise it looks very minimal and I was able to book character dining. Not super picky where we stay, I just want to see what's available.
> 
> Thankfully our sellers were on the up and up to get things going. I'm getting anxious as time gets closer to our arrival that there won't be anything left for our stay!!


 Congrats on your closing!  What size villa do you need?  It seems like Saratoga Springs is usually available.


----------



## melissafox18

allison plevrakis said:


> Congrats on your closing! What size villa do you need? It seems like Saratoga Springs is usually available.



Thanks! We are so excited and even more excited after seeing what 2016 resort prices look like. Just a studio. It's just my husband and me going. I figured we could grab something at SSR without an issue but was hoping for something just a little bit more convenient. We'll literally take anything we can get though


----------



## allison plevrakis

melissafox18 said:


> Thanks! We are so excited and even more excited after seeing what 2016 resort prices look like. Just a studio. It's just my husband and me going. I figured we could grab something at SSR without an issue but was hoping for something just a little bit more convenient. We'll literally take anything we can get though


 If you're willing to spend more points for a 1 bdrm it opens quite a few other possibilities in September.


----------



## Jelly563

I closed June 3rd... Still not in the system and still no membership #


----------



## lisamwell

Here is my timeline so far, if you are close to my dates, lets keep each other company in this long drawn out process.
Offer submitted and accepted    4-13
ROFR                                      5-08
Received closing docs               6-08
Received corrected docs            6-11 ( they sent wrong papers and had to redo them  )
Title company received docs      6-15
Closed/recorded OCC                6-18
Member #                                waiting


----------



## Dawn T.

allison plevrakis said:


> Any luck Dawn?



Nope.
Finally gave in to the excitement and have been calling once a day all week. Member accounting insists they don't have access, which can't be right, but I'm not gonna argue. After a 35 minute wait time, I just had to laugh when she told me no access. At least she was super sympathetic....I had been pretty lucky on wait times up to my June 5 closing/deed recorded so I guess I was due for a little frustration. I know this is soon going to be a memory, but it's been a long road!


----------



## melissafox18

lisamwell said:


> Here is my timeline so far, if you are close to my dates, lets keep each other company in this long drawn out process.
> Offer submitted and accepted 4-13
> ROFR 5-08
> Received closing docs 6-08
> Received corrected docs 6-11 ( they sent wrong papers and had to redo them  )
> Title company received docs 6-15
> Closed/recorded OCC 6-18
> Member # waiting



I'm about a week behind you. I'm interested to hear when you get your member number! Are you planning on calling or just waiting for your letter?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Jelly563 said:


> I closed June 3rd... Still not in the system and still no membership #


What day did you show up on the occ site?  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/?


----------



## allison plevrakis

Jelly563 said:


> I closed June 3rd... Still not in the system and still no membership #


That stinks : (  I wonder what the hold up is.  At this point you should have your letter in the mail.


----------



## wallygirl

Jelly563 said:


> I closed June 3rd... Still not in the system and still no membership #


I closed 5/28, recorded 6/1, Disney received docs 6/4, and I got my member number/online login/activation code 6/22, points loaded 6/23.  I have not received our member letter yet however.  Good luck to you to get it soon!  I would try calling a couple of times today.


----------



## BuzzyBelle

Congratulations to everyone who finally got their numbers! Good luck to everyone still waiting. Although the process of calling to get our number was less than magical every CM we have spoken to since has been wonderful.  We were able to stalk the dvc site and find availabilty at our home resort of BCV and a few days at PVB for our Aug trip and the CMs were great in helping us change our reservation, wait list a night and get everything set. I don't know what the hold up is in the resale process and if it's genuine or artificially created to make the resale process less desirable, but since officially becoming members we have been treated very well. There is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## allison plevrakis

Here is the latest data:


*Closed* *OCC Site* *Member #* *Days* *Bus days*
mikelan6 4/30/2015 4/30/2015 5/15/2015   15.00    12.00
chicago shannon 5/18/2015 5/18/2015 5/26/2015   8.00    7.00
Dismom 5/19/2015 5/19/2015 5/27/2015   8.00    7.00
dpjl 5/19/2015 5/19/2015 6/1/2015   13.00    10.00
leshunlenese 5/26/2015 5/26/2015 6/11/2015   16.00    13.00
clotide 5/27/2015 5/27/2015 6/10/2015   14.00    11.00
Anmay 5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015   11.00    8.00
Playjar 5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015   11.00    8.00
Wallygirl 5/28/2015 6/1/2015 6/22/2015   21.00    16.00
Lakegirl 5/29/2015 6/1/2015 6/15/2015   14.00    11.00
Htide 5/30/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015   14.00    11.00
buzzybelle 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015   14.00    11.00
3 plet princesses 6/1/2015 6/3/2015
secret pooh love 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/16/2015   13.00    10.00
us 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015   14.00    11.00
summabreeze85 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015   14.00    11.00
toniann966 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/18/2015   16.00    13.00
hendercx 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015   14.00    11.00
tarzan513 6/3/2015 6/3/2015 6/20/2015   17.00    13.00
jelly563 6/3/2015   - 
DawnT 6/5/2015 6/5/2015
valentinasdad 6/9/2015 6/11/2015
FSUsammy 6/17/2015
Disneychica18 6/18/2015
Melissafox18 6/24/2015 6/25/2015
Lisamwell 6/18/2015


----------



## Rylie Grite

Jelly563 said:


> I closed June 3rd... Still not in the system and still no membership #



Did you use vacation world title?


----------



## abbysmama

Passed ROFR 5/4, still no closing. Beginning to wonder if there is something going on with this contract. Hmmmmmm.................


----------



## lisamwell

allison plevrakis said:


> Here is the latest data:
> 
> 
> *Closed* *OCC Site* *Member #* *Days* *Bus days*
> mikelan6 4/30/2015 4/30/2015 5/15/2015   15.00    12.00
> chicago shannon 5/18/2015 5/18/2015 5/26/2015   8.00    7.00
> Dismom 5/19/2015 5/19/2015 5/27/2015   8.00    7.00
> dpjl 5/19/2015 5/19/2015 6/1/2015   13.00    10.00
> leshunlenese 5/26/2015 5/26/2015 6/11/2015   16.00    13.00
> clotide 5/27/2015 5/27/2015 6/10/2015   14.00    11.00
> Anmay 5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015   11.00    8.00
> Playjar 5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015   11.00    8.00
> Wallygirl 5/28/2015 6/1/2015 6/22/2015   21.00    16.00
> Lakegirl 5/29/2015 6/1/2015 6/15/2015   14.00    11.00
> Htide 5/30/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015   14.00    11.00
> buzzybelle 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015   14.00    11.00
> 3 plet princesses 6/1/2015 6/3/2015
> secret pooh love 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/16/2015   13.00    10.00
> us 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015   14.00    11.00
> summabreeze85 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015   14.00    11.00
> toniann966 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/18/2015   16.00    13.00
> hendercx 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015   14.00    11.00
> tarzan513 6/3/2015 6/3/2015 6/20/2015   17.00    13.00
> jelly563 6/3/2015   -
> DawnT 6/5/2015 6/5/2015
> valentinasdad 6/9/2015 6/11/2015
> FSUsammy 6/17/2015
> Disneychica18 6/18/2015
> Melissafox18 6/24/2015 6/25/2015
> Lisamwell 6/18/2015


Thank you!! This is a great list for us to see the timeline. I almost feel guilty calling to try for my number, seeing that many who closed at the first of June are still without their number, but I keep hoping I get lucky. Just for giggles (and practice), I called yesterday at 4:30pm (8days post closing/entered on OCC site) and got the newest spiel of Disney limits what we can see...we can't see your number until 2 weeks past you receiving your number in the mail. I was very polite, and asked if she would at least look it up and see if it was there, that she didn't have to give it to me, just let me know if she saw it. HMM.....magically, she could actually check for it...sadly it was not there. May wait till Monday to try to call, that will be the 12th day.


----------



## FSUSammy

lisamwell said:


> Here is my timeline so far, if you are close to my dates, lets keep each other company in this long drawn out process.
> Offer submitted and accepted    4-13
> ROFR                                      5-08
> Received closing docs               6-08
> Received corrected docs            6-11 ( they sent wrong papers and had to redo them  )
> Title company received docs      6-15
> Closed/recorded OCC                6-18
> Member #                                waiting



I recorded on 6/17, waiting impatiently here for my member #


----------



## Jelly563

I used Magic Vacation Title and am otherwise very happy with their service.


----------



## Dawn T.

Hooray! Received the long awaited letter today and after a bit of a struggle with club id # and activation code, I was able to log into the DVC site. And my points are actually loaded too!

Final timeline:
April 3 Offer accepted
April 10 Sent for ROFR
May 4 Passed
May 27 Received closing docs
May 28 Closing docs with check returned
June 5 Closed
June 5 Deed recorded!
June 26  Letter with membership number received/points loaded

Thanks to everyone on the boards for all of the encouragement, useful information and general support throughout this whole process. I'm so happy to be part of the DVC family!!!


----------



## lisamwell

FSUSammy said:


> I recorded on 6/17, waiting impatiently here for my member #


Let me know if you call for your number, and get it, or get it in the mail.


----------



## pangyal

We recorded on June 11 for our BWV contract and nothing has happened yet. We are existing members so apparently the new contract will show up as a drop-down option (different resort and UY), but the CM I spoke to today was a complete tool so I'm not sure what the actual process will be or when it will actually merge with our existing membership.


----------



## valentinasdad

pangyal said:


> We recorded on June 11 for our BWV contract and nothing has happened yet. We are existing members so apparently the new contract will show up as a drop-down option (different resort and UY), but the CM I spoke to today was a complete tool so I'm not sure what the actual process will be or when it will actually merge with our existing membership.


I also recorded same day. Nothing yet please keep me updated as will I


----------



## 3pletprincesses

allison plevrakis said:


> 3pletprincesses, any luck?  Did you get your points, where and when do you want to go?



As of yesterday morning still nothing. We've given up for this year to use our points and I'll simply bank them. Now I'm hoping to get BLT for June 27 to July 4 next year but given today was 11 months out and still nothing, even that won't be an option


----------



## pangyal

Okay, so three of us for sure who recorded on the 11th.

You guys, I don't know if this is true, but the nice lady at Member Administration told me yesterday that they were currently working on transfers from June 10 and 11, and that they worked over the weekend. I'm obsessively checking my member dashboard, but nothing yet.

I don't understand why it looks like some people who recorded after us have already been processed? Or did I read Allison's awesome chart incorrectly?


----------



## allison plevrakis

pangyal said:


> Okay, so three of us for sure who recorded on the 11th.
> 
> You guys, I don't know if this is true, but the nice lady at Member Administration told me yesterday that they were currently working on transfers from June 10 and 11, and that they worked over the weekend. I'm obsessively checking my member dashboard, but nothing yet.
> 
> I don't understand why it looks like some people who recorded after us have already been processed? Or did I read Allison's awesome chart incorrectly?


I think you're reading the chart incorrectly. The first 2 dates are closing and when you showed up on the occ site.  I wasn't able to put grid marks in and when I tried to separate the columns it reverted back after I posted it.  I think the latest occ date is 6/5/15 that someone has gotten their membership #, that was dawnT


----------



## allison plevrakis

allison plevrakis said:


> I think you're reading the chart incorrectly. The first 2 dates are closing and when you showed up on the occ site.  I wasn't able to put grid marks in and when I tried to separate the columns it reverted back after I posted it.  I think the latest occ date is 6/5/15 that someone has gotten their membership #, that was dawnT


Only people with 4 dates behind their name have membership #s


----------



## pangyal

allison plevrakis said:


> Only people with 4 dates behind their name have membership #s


Ooooooh, gotcha, thanks! And thanks a million for your hard work in putting together that chart


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

I am returning my closing docs tomorrow, overnight courier.  Can someone break down exactly what happens from here, and how long it's likely to take?  Thanks!!!


----------



## allison plevrakis

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I am returning my closing docs tomorrow, overnight courier.  Can someone break down exactly what happens from here, and how long it's likely to take?  Thanks!!!


What is the name of your title co?  Most title companies will record the deed as soon as both parties paperwork is returned.  If you are working with Timeshare Title and More they will send it back to Disney to reconfirm points even though this was already done during the estoppel process. 
Our title company was Timeshare Title and More, so we had an extra step, which wasn't disclosed to us until very late in the game.  We returned our docs on May 7th and we did not close until June 2nd.  There was also a problem with our sellers documents and they had to be notarized for a second time, so our wait was unusually long.  If your sellers return their paperwork tomorrow too, you could close and record on the OCC site this week.  After recording your title company sends paperwork to Disney, on average it is taking 11 business days from recording date until you receive you membership #.  Once you have the # you can book reservations.


----------



## abbysmama

allison plevrakis said:


> What is the name of your title co?  Most title companies will record the deed as soon as both parties paperwork is returned.  If you are working with Timeshare Title and More they will send it back to Disney to reconfirm points even though this was already done during the estoppel process.
> Our title company was Timeshare Title and More, so we had an extra step, which wasn't disclosed to us until very late in the game.  We returned our docs on May 7th and we did not close until June 2nd.  There was also a problem with our sellers documents and they had to be notarized for a second time, so our wait was unusually long.  If your sellers return their paperwork tomorrow too, you could close and record on the OCC site this week.  After recording your title company sends paperwork to Disney, on average it is taking 11 business days from recording date until you receive you membership #.  Once you have the # you can book reservations.





SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I am returning my closing docs tomorrow, overnight courier.  Can someone break down exactly what happens from here, and how long it's likely to take?  Thanks!!!




We also have TTM and closing docs and money returned 6/14 and we have heard nothing and can get no information from them.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

abbysmama said:


> We also have TTM and closing docs and money returned 6/14 and we have heard nothing and can get no information from them.



Well, crap.  We are using TTM too.



allison plevrakis said:


> What is the name of your title co?  Most title companies will record the deed as soon as both parties paperwork is returned.  If you are working with Timeshare Title and More they will send it back to Disney to reconfirm points even though this was already done during the estoppel process.
> Our title company was Timeshare Title and More, so we had an extra step, which wasn't disclosed to us until very late in the game.  We returned our docs on May 7th and we did not close until June 2nd.  There was also a problem with our sellers documents and they had to be notarized for a second time, so our wait was unusually long.  If your sellers return their paperwork tomorrow too, you could close and record on the OCC site this week.  After recording your title company sends paperwork to Disney, on average it is taking 11 business days from recording date until you receive you membership #.  Once you have the # you can book reservations.



Thanks for the info.  I was super clear on the ROFR and estoppel, but had no idea what to expect next.


----------



## lisamwell

allison plevrakis said:


> What is the name of your title co?  Most title companies will record the deed as soon as both parties paperwork is returned.  If you are working with Timeshare Title and More they will send it back to Disney to reconfirm points even though this was already done during the estoppel process.
> Our title company was Timeshare Title and More, so we had an extra step, which wasn't disclosed to us until very late in the game.  We returned our docs on May 7th and we did not close until June 2nd.  There was also a problem with our sellers documents and they had to be notarized for a second time, so our wait was unusually long.  If your sellers return their paperwork tomorrow too, you could close and record on the OCC site this week.  After recording your title company sends paperwork to Disney, on average it is taking 11 business days from recording date until you receive you membership #.  Once you have the # you can book reservations.


I am not so sure on the 11 business days anymore, plenty of people should have their # by now if that were the case


----------



## abbysmama

abbysmama said:


> We also have TTM and closing docs and money returned 6/14 and we have heard nothing and can get no information from them.




We also passed ROFR on 5/4 and estoppel on 6/4 and only received closing documents because I got the broker involved.  She has made inquiries after mine went unanswered about a scheduled closing date and she hasn't received an answer yet either.


----------



## pangyal

lisamwell said:


> I am not so sure on the 11 business days anymore, plenty of people should have their # by now if that were the case



I'm already at 15 business days and am an existing member, and nothing for me! So no, I don't think the 11 business days is a realistic estimate anymore either.


----------



## allison plevrakis

abbysmama said:


> We also passed ROFR on 5/4 and estoppel on 6/4 and only received closing documents because I got the broker involved.  She has made inquiries after mine went unanswered about a scheduled closing date and she hasn't received an answer yet either.


Anyone using TTM needs to stay on top of them or they will just ignore your file.  They were horrible!  I caught them in numerous lies, the owner Nancy never returned phone calls or emails.  I usually got Alex when I called and he'd pull up my file and say you should be closing within the next couple of days, which was never true.  When I asked for Nancy she was always on another line or at lunch and Alex would promise me she'd call me back and she never did.  

Abbysmama, that's great that the broker is helping you with them.  Our broker made excuses for them, I think they were friends.  Do you know if the sellers returned their docs?  The sellers docs usually take longer because they need to get everything notarized.


----------



## allison plevrakis

abbysmama said:


> We also have TTM and closing docs and money returned 6/14 and we have heard nothing and can get no information from them.


Do you have your sellers info?  The only way we knew what was going on was because our sellers texted us.  They told us when they mailed their docs and provided us a tracking numbers.  Our sellers paperwork had to go back to them after they returned it to TTM because a page was missed when they had it notarized.  TTM did not tell us anything about it, thank goodness the sellers texted us and told us.  That added another 1.5 wks to our wait.


----------



## Disneychica18

We used TTM also. I used Teresa for most of my communication. She says she is the one that handles the documents and can look them up in the system. I'll be glad to message you her email


----------



## supersnoop

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I am returning my closing docs tomorrow, overnight courier.  Can someone break down exactly what happens from here, and how long it's likely to take?  Thanks!!!


There is very little reason to send anything overnight. I mailed my check and closing documents via first class mail in a normal envelope. It took the seller two weeks to get theirs sent in. The seller has more work to do. That's the one variable that we can't calculate.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

I'm using Duncan Title and Escrow and they also go back to Disney after paperwork is sent in for a final check.  My estoppel came 6/24 and I am still waiting on them to send me the paper work. : /


----------



## FSUSammy

I was going to start calling today for my member # but now I'm wondering if I should wait longer since a lot of you that recorded before me (6/17) are still waiting.


----------



## FSUSammy

So called for the hell of it because my coworker told me to and got someone that said that they stopped giving member numbers over the phone. I said really, how long ago did you all stop? She said 4 weeks ago. Lies Lies Lies! LOL I'll try back later to see if I get someone else.


----------



## sawkam

sawkam said:


> here is my update....
> We called on Monday to try to get our member number (again) and were told we were not in the system.  A helpful cast memeber said there was a problem and it looked like the previous owner still had a cruise reserved for this coming December.  He said he would look into it, but we got an e-mail shortly after stating that our closing agent had been informed of the issues and all questions should be relayed to them.  I called the closing agent and they confirmed that Disney was refusing to make the final transfer because the cruise was booked for 12/15.  I closed 6/2 so I am the official owner.  When I questioned how something like this could have been missed during ROFR, Estoppel and final point check there were no answers for me.  I questioned them again today and I got a very detailed explanation of how the previous owners might lose the cruise because it can't be transfered to another one of their contracts.  I pushed back and am now told the transfer will happen this morning.  It is hard to believe that somethig like this could happen after the property has closed and the deed in in my name.



Our letter with membership# finally arrived today.  Despite multiple calls I was never able to get anyone to provide my member number over the phone.  I'm glad this is all over and good luck to everyone waiting!


----------



## FSUSammy

Has anyone tried calling Member Accounting today to get their member number????

I called twice, got two different individuals and I get stopped immediately. I tell them I'm calling to get my member # and then they ask if this is a resale contract. The minute I say yes I get stopped. They tell me that the number will be mailed to me. Am I saying something wrong?


----------



## wallygirl

FSUSammy said:


> So called for the hell of it because my coworker told me to and got someone that said that they stopped giving member numbers over the phone. I said really, how long ago did you all stop? She said 4 weeks ago. Lies Lies Lies! LOL I'll try back later to see if I get someone else.


Ugh, I feel for you!  I was given same type of lies when I knew others were getting their info!  I finally got my number on 6/22 after having recorded on OCC on 6/1 and being consistently told there was no record of my paperwork or account.  Got my letter this past Saturday 6/27 and it was dated 6/20.  Hang in there and keeping calling.


----------



## abbysmama

allison plevrakis said:


> Anyone using TTM needs to stay on top of them or they will just ignore your file.  They were horrible!  I caught them in numerous lies, the owner Nancy never returned phone calls or emails.  I usually got Alex when I called and he'd pull up my file and say you should be closing within the next couple of days, which was never true.  When I asked for Nancy she was always on another line or at lunch and Alex would promise me she'd call me back and she never did.
> 
> Abbysmama, that's great that the broker is helping you with them.  Our broker made excuses for them, I think they were friends.  Do you know if the sellers returned their docs?  The sellers docs usually take longer because they need to get everything notarized.[/QU
> 
> The broker just answered and said they have the seller's docs and is sending it back to Disney for their little check. First anyone has admitted to me they are doing that. I am going to continue to nag both of them. At this rate, it will be into August before we get finished and it started at the beginning of April.


----------



## ColinBlair

If they really have stopped giving out the number over the phone (assuming the policy just took awhile to spread), are they willing to create a new reservation without giving out the number?


----------



## FSUSammy

ColinBlair said:


> If they really have stopped giving out the number over the phone (assuming the policy just took awhile to spread), are they willing to create a new reservation without giving out the number?



Doubtful. They wouldn't even entertain looking me up in the system when I called for my number so I doubt they'd look me up and then book a reservation


----------



## pangyal

Today is my 18th day after recording and counting...


I'm only this anxious because I really want to stay at BWV for the February race days, which I am going to try to register for tomorrow, and now I'll bet the resort will be completely booked for that time .


----------



## abbysmama

Disneychica18 said:


> We used TTM also. I used Teresa for most of my communication. She says she is the one that handles the documents and can look them up in the system. I'll be glad to message you her email[/QUOTE
> 
> That would be great. Thanks


----------



## allison plevrakis

Our member package came in the mail today.  It included our 2 dvc member id cards, 2 dvc car magnets and the points chart booklet.  We recorded on 6/2, got our membership # on the phone on 6/18, got our member # in the mail on 6/22 and this packet today.


----------



## valentinasdad

A bit of good news. All last week i called and noone could find me in the system. Today i called 3 times and they all said due to how my account was set up they could not give member number over phone. I lied and said i wanted to book last minute july 4th trip. She put me on hold to ask someone else and they said no. While its frustrating that i cant get my member number im glad that i am atleast in system the one person made me verify my adress and phone number today. Recorded on 6/11


----------



## pangyal

I called again today and they told me that apparently the funds haven't been posted/processed yet, so maybe by the end of the week. This is so frustrating. I'm going to start giving up on BWV for my race days in February, sob.

I seriously cannot understand why this is taking so long. I'm also finding the CMs to be less polite lately, though I have been just as friendly. Maybe the volume of resale calls is getting them down, but really, we are not happy about it either!


----------



## coastalhh

valentinasdad said:


> A bit of good news. All last week i called and noone could find me in the system. Today i called 3 times and they all said due to how my account was set up they could not give member number over phone. I lied and said i wanted to book last minute july 4th trip. She put me on hold to ask someone else and they said no. While its frustrating that i cant get my member number im glad that i am atleast in system the one person made me verify my adress and phone number today. Recorded on 6/11



If you are in the system how can they deny you?  It doesnt matter if its resale or not once you are a member you are a member.  There has to be something that can be done to prevent this.  Why dont they email letters at least?


----------



## lisamwell

Just called to see if by any stroke of luck, I was in the system, spoke with the nicest lady...Jelsine. Looked me up, but I wasn't in there. After looking me up, she asked if it was a new sale, and if it was direct through Disney or external. I told her external, and she said that it was taking a long time now....close to 4-6 weeks post closing. She asked what date I closed, told her the 18th of June, she said she was sorry but that I was not in the system, and it was somewhere within Disney accounting, but she encouraged me to try back often because "you never know when it will show up".  She told me about a new tab on the Disney member number.com site called membership manager, which will post special offers and events just for members. Truly a magical lady to be very kind and helpful, unlike some that others have encountered.


----------



## valentinasdad

coastalhh said:


> If you are in the system how can they deny you?  It doesnt matter if its resale or not once you are a member you are a member.  There has to be something that can be done to prevent this.  Why dont they email letters at least?


Thats what i said. I asked her to email me number and she said they cant. Its rediculous because the quicker we get our numbers the less calls they would get. WHERE IS THE MAGIC


----------



## Disneychica18

allison plevrakis said:


> Here is the latest data:
> 
> 
> *Closed* *OCC Site* *Member #* *Days* *Bus days*
> mikelan6 4/30/2015 4/30/2015 5/15/2015   15.00    12.00
> chicago shannon 5/18/2015 5/18/2015 5/26/2015   8.00    7.00
> Dismom 5/19/2015 5/19/2015 5/27/2015   8.00    7.00
> dpjl 5/19/2015 5/19/2015 6/1/2015   13.00    10.00
> leshunlenese 5/26/2015 5/26/2015 6/11/2015   16.00    13.00
> clotide 5/27/2015 5/27/2015 6/10/2015   14.00    11.00
> Anmay 5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015   11.00    8.00
> Playjar 5/28/2015 5/29/2015 6/9/2015   11.00    8.00
> Wallygirl 5/28/2015 6/1/2015 6/22/2015   21.00    16.00
> Lakegirl 5/29/2015 6/1/2015 6/15/2015   14.00    11.00
> Htide 5/30/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015   14.00    11.00
> buzzybelle 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015   14.00    11.00
> 3 plet princesses 6/1/2015 6/3/2015
> secret pooh love 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/16/2015   13.00    10.00
> us 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015   14.00    11.00
> summabreeze85 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/16/2015   14.00    11.00
> toniann966 6/2/2015 6/2/2015 6/18/2015   16.00    13.00
> hendercx 6/2/2015 6/3/2015 6/17/2015   14.00    11.00
> tarzan513 6/3/2015 6/3/2015 6/20/2015   17.00    13.00
> jelly563 6/3/2015   -
> DawnT 6/5/2015 6/5/2015
> valentinasdad 6/9/2015 6/11/2015
> FSUsammy 6/17/2015
> Disneychica18 6/18/2015
> Melissafox18 6/24/2015 6/25/2015
> Lisamwell 6/18/2015




Allison,
Thanks for doing this. Our deed shows up the afternoon of the June 18 and we got an email the next day the 19th that is was closed and being sent to Disney, If you would like to add our closing date.


----------



## zippy256

Similar experience here: We closed/hit comptroller site 6/16 but didn't get notice from the title company until the 18th. I waited until this afternoon (6/30) to call. Member Accounting says they can't give me the member number as "the info isn't created until the letter is mailed" (liar). They then ask if I’d like to talk to Member admin to see if my letter has been mailed. I say sure and have a short (5min) wait for the rep. This rep can't find my info in the system which they think is strange as usually the transfer is begun as soon as they get notice from the title company. So then I freak that the title company never sent the paperwork. Give title co. a call and they confirm fax submission and mention that they just got word (friday?/monday?) that member admin said they've made it through the files title co. sent 6/16. Since it took the title co. 2 extra days to send my stuff over, I wasn't in that batch and should give them a few more days to process. Either DVC is sitting on files for 2 weeks before processing or lying about the status. Based on the elongated estopple and membership timelines, there has been: (i) a surge in transactions, (ii) a staffing shortage, or (iii) a conscious effort to extend the resale timeline to spur direct sales. They aren’t doing themselves any favors by not being forthcoming (at best, and deceitful at worst) about the process.


----------



## travisjmitchell

First time poster here. Long time lurker. We recorded on 6/11. I just called this afternoon and was able to see that I'm in the system, points fully loaded. I was able to get my club ID number on the phone. No questions asked.


----------



## valentinasdad

GOT IT!!!! booked beach club sept 6th for whole week. Thats where i wanted so it worked out perfect. Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## lisamwell

travisjmitchell said:


> First time poster here. Long time lurker. We recorded on 6/11. I just called this afternoon and was able to see that I'm in the system, points fully loaded. I was able to get my club ID number on the phone. No questions asked.


Wow, that's fantastic. Yours is the first bit of good news about someone getting their number in a while. I hope they get back to being magical, afterall, we are the ones who will be spending tons of money in the parks and resorts. We love Disney, that's why we all bought into it.


----------



## lisamwell

valentinasdad said:


> GOT IT!!!! booked beach club sept 6th for whole week. Thats where i wanted so it worked out perfect. Good luck to everyone still waiting.


Holy cow, you got Beach Club only 2 months out?


----------



## lisamwell

zippy256 said:


> Similar experience here: We closed/hit comptroller site 6/16 but didn't get notice from the title company until the 18th. I waited until this afternoon (6/30) to call. Member Accounting says they can't give me the member number as "the info isn't created until the letter is mailed" (liar). They then ask if I’d like to talk to Member admin to see if my letter has been mailed. I say sure and have a short (5min) wait for the rep. This rep can't find my info in the system which they think is strange as usually the transfer is begun as soon as they get notice from the title company. So then I freak that the title company never sent the paperwork. Give title co. a call and they confirm fax submission and mention that they just got word (friday?/monday?) that member admin said they've made it through the files title co. sent 6/16. Since it took the title co. 2 extra days to send my stuff over, I wasn't in that batch and should give them a few more days to process. Either DVC is sitting on files for 2 weeks before processing or lying about the status. Based on the elongated estopple and membership timelines, there has been: (i) a surge in transactions, (ii) a staffing shortage, or (iii) a conscious effort to extend the resale timeline to spur direct sales. They aren’t doing themselves any favors by not being forthcoming (at best, and deceitful at worst) about the process.


So, am I understanding this correctly....your title company had knowledge that certain contracts were put into the system? what title company is it?


----------



## Disneychica18

I just tried to call using my contract number. The lady could see the contract but it was still in the previous owners name. She said it could take another 3 weeks to get access.


----------



## lisamwell

Disneychica18 said:


> I just tried to call using my contract number. The lady could see the contract but it was still in the previous owners name. She said it could take another 3 weeks to get access.


where do I find the contract number?


----------



## lisamwell

Disneychica18 said:


> I just tried to call using my contract number. The lady could see the contract but it was still in the previous owners name. She said it could take another 3 weeks to get access.


When did you close and or show up on the OCC site?


----------



## Disneychica18

Your contract  number is at the top of your waiver for right of first refusal in the top right hand corner. Our deed showed up on June 18 and we got an email the 19th that we had closed and it was being sent to Disney.


----------



## wallygirl

valentinasdad said:


> GOT IT!!!! booked beach club sept 6th for whole week. Thats where i wanted so it worked out perfect. Good luck to everyone still waiting.





lisamwell said:


> Holy cow, you got Beach Club only 2 months out?



Don't give up! I got my number 6/22 and thought I would be lucky to get Saratoga in a month. Could have had full week at Saratoga or Key West. Originally opted for split b/w Key West and Kidani. Then wait listed and got it! Staying in a few weeks at Bay Lake Tower Lake View studio and Beach Club 1 bedroom. I am shocked but hope it's good karma for all of us who have been put through the resale ringer!


----------



## Disneychica18

wallygirl said:


> Don't give up! I got my number 6/22 and thought I would be lucky to get Saratoga in a month. Could have had full week at Saratoga or Key West. Originally opted for split b/w Key West and Kidani. Then wait listed and got it! Staying in a few weeks at Bay Lake Tower Lake View studio and Beach Club 1 bedroom. I am shocked but hope it's good karma for all of us who have been put through the resale ringer!


 That is awesome! You give us hope


----------



## pangyal

travisjmitchell said:


> First time poster here. Long time lurker. We recorded on 6/11. I just called this afternoon and was able to see that I'm in the system, points fully loaded. I was able to get my club ID number on the phone. No questions asked.



Congratulations!!!

I must confess, though, I am totally jealous that you sailed through, another PP said they're working on June 16, meanwhile we recorded on June 11 and nothing. 

I'm sorry to go all Eeyore on you all. I really am happy for those that have their membership numbers, especially the first-timers


----------



## zippy256

lisamwell said:


> So, am I understanding this correctly....your title company had knowledge that certain contracts were put into the system? what title company is it?



Working with Timeshare Title & More ( http://www.timesharetitleandmore.com ) - they've been pretty good, not the most communicative, but no hiccups or surprises. 

I should have asked another question or two when I had them on the phone. I won't remember the precise phrasing, but it was something like "they {dvc} told us {ttm} that they've made it through everything we sent over through the 16th." They also said to try member admin again in a few days and if they hadn't still hadn't begun the transfer to give them a call back. Is this true or were they just saying it to get me off their back, I'm not sure - but they seemed genuinely interested in helping.

Just need to have a bit more patience (but I really want to make my January 2016 reservations!) - 6 months and counting since our offer was accepted.


----------



## valentinasdad

For everyone still calling....Here is a little help. I played the nice guy roll and it got me nowhere for a week. Today i expressed to them how aggravated i am getting. I didnt get rude but i wasnt passive. Finally she said the best she can do is give me number to my vacation guide who was assigned to me. I didnt even know about this. She gave me some number in california and i called got my number no problem. I would suggest asking them for your vacation guides name and number and it may work.


----------



## lisamwell

valentinasdad said:


> For everyone still calling....Here is a little help. I played the nice guy roll and it got me nowhere for a week. Today i expressed to them how aggravated i am getting. I didnt get rude but i wasnt passive. Finally she said the best she can do is give me number to my vacation guide who was assigned to me. I didnt even know about this. She gave me some number in california and i called got my number no problem. I would suggest asking them for your vacation guides name and number and it may work.


Did you buy direct? I didn't think resale had a guide. Also, why in California? Did you buy Grand California? Last question, but remind us when you showed up on the OCC site?


----------



## pangyal

SUCCESS!!! I logged in just now and saw that my BWV contract had been added to my dropdown list of contracts. Just in time, too- looks like other like-minded people who managed to register for the February races for 2016 had already booked up 2 out of 3 categories for those days. Phew!

Fingers crossed this means they are trying to stay on top of things before you guys have your holiday on Friday !


----------



## playjar

melissafox18 said:


> So I'm joining this party! Our deed was recorded this morning after closing late yesterday afternoon. Any suggestions of when I should start calling Member Services to see if I can get my member number? It looks maybe around the 10 day mark after closing (of course I have the 4th of July to worry about as well). I'm antsy to start looking since we just booked flights for early Sept after Labor Day weekend. Crowd wise it looks very minimal and I was able to book character dining. Not super picky where we stay, I just want to see what's available.
> 
> Thankfully our sellers were on the up and up to get things going. I'm getting anxious as time gets closer to our arrival that there won't be anything left for our stay!!


You should at least be able to book SSR, if not at other places too. We got our number 5 days before our vacation and I was able to find SSR studio for 9 nights in a row. This was 2 weeks ago. Then, while we were down there 4 nights at AKL jamboree house 1 bd opened up, so we switched to there at the end of our vacation. It appears that alot opens up last minute, so don't stress too much.


----------



## lisamwell

Tried calling for my number just a moment ago, no luck.....but Mariah was very nice. She did not ask if it was resale or not, just asked my name and looked. I did give her my contract # and she saw that it is still under the previous owner's name. So no number, but perhaps they have gotten enough feedback about their nastiness that they are being told to just look, or, I reached someone who still has some joy about their job. Just as added info, I closed and recorded the 18th. Seems like the latest closing that has their # thus far is the 11th if I am correct.


----------



## ffwillie

We closed on SSR on the June 11th and it was recorded on June 17th. Today I received the closing docs on the BLT property we are buying. I attempted to get my member number this morning so that I could include it on the closing documents for BLT. MS said I wasn't in the system yet, though I am not sure she would have given it to me if I was. I got the same song and dance about resell and having to wait 4 weeks.


----------



## lisamwell

ffwillie said:


> We closed on SSR on the June 11th and it was recorded on June 17th. Today I received the closing docs on the BLT property we are buying. I attempted to get my member number this morning so that I could include it on the closing documents for BLT. MS said I wasn't in the system yet, though I am not sure she would have given it to me if I was. I got the same song and dance about resell and having to wait 4 weeks.


If you didn't have your SSR closed till the 17th then that's the date  you begin the wait.


----------



## FSUSammy

Update...Recorded on 6/17...called up Disney again today and this time when the lady asked me if I was resale I told her yes but I have a contract number if that would help her look me up. So I didn't give her the chance to tell me that they don't give member numbers anymore to resales 

She looked up the contract and said that it has not been transferred over to me yet. Did tell me that she saw something that said it was pending but that was all the info she would give. 

So definitely a better experience than on Monday when I called.

And the wait continues.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Can someone tell me if I'll have to wait for my member number in the mail prior to making a reservation by phone.


----------



## lisamwell

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Can someone tell me if I'll have to wait for my member number in the mail prior to making a reservation by phone.


It has been rough getting your member number by phone lately, however some have been able to do it. I have called 3 times, but nothing yet for me. I closed on the 18th of June. If you do call be aware that they are often rude and tell you they cant give it to you.


----------



## Dawn T.

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> Can someone tell me if I'll have to wait for my member number in the mail prior to making a reservation by phone.



I closed 6/5 and started to call around 6/20 (I think. It's funny how after you get your membership number, it all kind of fades away). I was never successful, although I didn't really get any CM who were rude. Just firm. I FINALLY got my number in the mail on 6/25 ( around there, anyway) Was able to book the same day, although I was amused when I logged on to the DVC members site and it was really buggy, as I had read here on the boards. I still haven't received my membership cards, but expect them any day now.  Hang in there-it's almost over.....and soooo worth the wait. A couple of times I was thinking direct looked kind of sweet, but the resale savings is simply too great.  Thanks to everyone who helped make the wait a little easier.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

pangyal said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I must confess, though, I am totally jealous that you sailed through, another PP said they're working on June 16, meanwhile we recorded on June 11 and nothing.
> 
> I'm sorry to go all Eeyore on you all. I really am happy for those that have their membership numbers, especially the first-timers



Our deed was recorded June 3 and I still have nothing so don't feel bad. I give up and will wait for my letter to arrive. I'm tired of being treated like crap because we are resale. I'll simply wait to be surprised by my letter and be able to call them and have a nicer experience.


----------



## wallygirl

3pletprincesses said:


> Our deed was recorded June 3 and I still have nothing so don't feel bad. I give up and will wait for my letter to arrive. I'm tired of being treated like crap because we are resale. I'll simply wait to be surprised by my letter and be able to call them and have a nicer experience.


I get not wanting to constantly be treated like crap. Given the money you are paying it's amazing the depths of rudeness and incompetence we encountered in the resale experience.  That being said, I would think that you should have your number by now.  We recorded June 1st and Disney had our paperwork in house June 4th.  We finally got our number June 22nd and received our letter June 29th (it was dated June 20th).  Maybe at least call to see if the letter has been sent?  Hang in there!


----------



## summabreeze85

Just wanted to add my deed was recorded 6/18 and I still have nothing showing on my account. I have not called yet. I'm guessing it will show up one day this week hopefully!


----------



## Disneychica18

We closed June 19. I called Thursday afternoon and was told they could see the contract but it hasn't been transferred to my name yet. Hopefully this week it will be transferred. I'm anxiously awaiting. 
If anyone calls and gets Vicki, hang up, she won't help you at all.


----------



## lovelylady226

I clused on 6/29. No deed in the system yet but the online system is only reconciled until the 20th or something. I also heard it is a misnomer that Disney waits for OCC. I heard my title company just send the docs right to them.


----------



## dlworth

Disneychica18 said:


> We closed June 19. I called Thursday afternoon and was told they could see the contract but it hasn't been transferred to my name yet. Hopefully this week it will be transferred. I'm anxiously awaiting.
> If anyone calls and gets Vicki, hang up, she won't help you at all.


You closed a few days before I did. If you are able get your number soon, please share what you did or said. I am still hoping for a July trip, but hopes are fading quickly.......


----------



## supersnoop

lovelylady226 said:


> I clused on 6/29. No deed in the system yet but the online system is only reconciled until the 20th or something. I also heard it is a misnomer that Disney waits for OCC. I heard my title company just send the docs right to them.


That's my understanding, too.  It's just that the title company sends the deed to be recorded at the same time they send the file to Disney, so the recording time is a good indication of when the documents made it through the mail.


----------



## Rylie Grite

I called today. Recorded on the website on the 11th, Disney received my info on the 18th.
My name is in the system. With the old member number and they should create my account and I should have my letter this week.


----------



## Disneychica18

dlworth said:


> You closed a few days before I did. If you are able get your number soon, please share what you did or said. I am still hoping for a July trip, but hopes are fading quickly.......



I will keep everyone posted. I'm going to try today and see what they say.


----------



## FSUSammy

Just got off the phone after a 25 minute wait. Everything is still under the old owner's name, no mention of me at all. This time I got someone that asked for either my member number or contract number so I just gave her my contract number since I had that  (Recorded on 6/17)


----------



## Disneychica18

Just got off the phone with Micheal. He was able to give me my number, but said my points were not loaded yet. He was super nice and said it would be maybe another 4-5 days to get points  loaded.


----------



## FSUSammy

Disneychica18 said:


> Just got off the phone with Micheal. He was able to give me my number, but said my points were not loaded yet. He was super nice and said it would be maybe another 4-5 days to get points  loaded.



When did you record again?


----------



## Disneychica18

Just called back and spoke to Sharon. She was able to book my vacation and give me my activation code for online.


----------



## Disneychica18

FSUSammy said:


> When did you record again?


June 19


----------



## supersnoop

FSUSammy said:


> Just got off the phone after a 25 minute wait. Everything is still under the old owner's name, no mention of me at all. This time I got someone that asked for either my member number or contract number so I just gave her my contract number since I had that  (Recorded on 6/17)


Contract number is really pointless.  It's the previous owner's contract number.  You'll get a new number.


----------



## Disneychica18

Our contract number helped because they could see if it had been transferred or not.


----------



## wallygirl

We got our welcome packet today! We got an email with our activation code on Saturday, which is funny because we got our activation code, from a member rep, to go online on June 24th.

recorded 6/1
paperwork to Disney 6/4
member number 6/22
member letter (dated 6/20) 6/29 activation code email 7/4
member packet 7/6. 

Phew!!!

Good luck to all of those still waiting!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

lovelylady226 said:


> I clused on 6/29. No deed in the system yet but the online system is only reconciled until the 20th or something. I also heard it is a misnomer that Disney waits for OCC. I heard my title company just send the docs right to them.





supersnoop said:


> That's my understanding, too.  It's just that the title company sends the deed to be recorded at the same time they send the file to Disney, so the recording time is a good indication of when the documents made it through the mail.



The "recording time" has zero correlation to when the documents make it through the mail to Disney or when someone actually opens the mail at the DVC offices.  The Title companies don't send the deeds via mail to OCC to be recorded, rather they are electronically uploaded via Simplifile or one of the other approved vendors and made visible online when they are proofed by the clerk. There's no file being sent to Disney and OCC at the same time.  If waiting for a new member number from DVC, you can currently expect 10-14 days on average from when your deed is proofed on the OCC site.


----------



## dlworth

Disneychica18 said:


> Just called back and spoke to Sharon. She was able to book my vacation and give me my activation code for online.


Awsome news, you had a wait and a half for that contract. Did they ask about resale or not, or did you simply give the information and they found it in the system? Also, did it go from 4-5 days to just over an hour based on the person you spoke with (in your opinion)? 

And one more question, Vols or Vandy?


----------



## melissafox18

It seems like things are ranging around the 3 week mark for processing. I'm still anxiously awaiting somewhere close to that time to get our member number to plan for early Sept. I know we'll get something, but I'm fairly confident we'll only have SSR as an option to choose from.


----------



## supersnoop

I'm starting to get worried.  I've got points that need to be banked by the end of the month, and despite TT&M having all the paperwork for almost three weeks, we haven't closed yet.


----------



## Disneychica18

dlworth said:


> Awsome news, you had a wait and a half for that contract. Did they ask about resale or not, or did you simply give the information and they found it in the system? Also, did it go from 4-5 days to just over an hour based on the person you spoke with (in your opinion)?
> 
> And one more question, Vols or Vandy?





dlworth said:


> Awsome news, you had a wait and a half for that contract. Did they ask about resale or not, or did you simply give the information and they found it in the system? Also, did it go from 4-5 days to just over an hour based on the person you spoke with (in your opinion)?
> 
> And one more question, Vols or Vandy?


We purchased a 200 point BLT contract with 161 banked 2014 points.

I called the first time and spoke to Micheal. I gave him the if tract number,but he couldn't find it, so he asked for ,y first and last name and my phone number. He found it and gave me the member number., but said  points weren't there and that it would be another 4-5 days.He never asked if it was resale.

I called member services back to book my December vacation. I spoke to Sharon who was wonderful. I gave her my member number and she verified my address and phone number. I asked her to check availability for my dates and if my points were there to be able to book. She said yes they were. I then asked if she could give me my online club is and activation code. She asked if it was a resale and how I had gotten my member number. I explained to her the process I had went through. She told me they really weren't supposed to be giving them out, but was very nice about it.inexplained to her that we were on day 91 on a process we thought was going to take 75 days and that our ROFR took 60 instead of 30 days. She gave me codes and went through the whole process of how to log on. She was able to book me in a 1 bdrm dec 11-18. I am at Saratoga the night of the 11 and at kidani Savannah view the 12-18. She also sat up a wait list for the night of the 11 for kidani.

Good luck to all of those still waiting and hang in there! It will all be worth it.

Dlworth- Vols


----------



## pangyal

supersnoop said:


> I'm starting to get worried.  I've got points that need to be banked by the end of the month, and despite TT&M having all the paperwork for almost three weeks, we haven't closed yet.



The broker's official line is that it's so convenient to use TTM because they send the paperwork back to Disney for a final verification, but I have yet to see one person who was happy with this arrangement. I specifically tried to have them change closing companies for our VWL contract, but they wouldn't do it. 

Do you have the phone number for your contact at TTM? If not, PM me and I'll give you the phone number of the main closing agent there.


----------



## FSUSammy

Called this morning. First time I got Vicky and I hung up because I've gotten her before and got attitude. I called back and then got Michael who was EXTREMELY helpful. He asked for my first and last name and didn't see me in the system yet. He asked when I closed and then told me that it should really be sometime this week since it is taking about 3 weeks from the time of closing/recording.


----------



## Disneychica18

FSUSammy said:


> Called this morning. First time I got Vicky and I hung up because I've gotten her before and got attitude. I called back and then got Michael who was EXTREMELY helpful. He asked for my first and last name and didn't see me in the system yet. He asked when I closed and then told me that it should really be sometime this week since it is taking about 3 weeks from the time of closing/recording.



Hopefully you will be in the system  by the end of the week. Michael was super helpful to me yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## lovelylady226

I just called today-greedy but it was worth a shot. I closed on 6/29. I am not in the system yet-so I will wait until day 12 to see if something happens.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

BrittanyLynn said:


> I'm using Duncan Title and Escrow and they also go back to Disney after paperwork is sent in for a final check.  My estoppel came 6/24 and I am still waiting on them to send me the paper work. : /



Update:
Closing Papers came on June 29th. Of course mine has been mailed and received by the title company already.  Just waiting on sellers to turn over their docs….the agony : (


----------



## summabreeze85

So the one contract I mentioned above was recorded 6/18, still nothing on my DVC membership.
Had another contract recorded 6/22, and to my surprised yesterday 7/6 it showed up in my online account! 15 days. First the number was just there, and by the end of the day the points had been loaded!


----------



## FSUSammy

And called again this morning. Got someone who didn't sound like she spoke English very well. Regardless she was a bit helpful. 
Asked my last and first name, then the last 4 of my social, and then my home address. And then bam "I can't give you your number". She told me it was created on Friday. So not sure why when I talked to Michael yesterday he didn't find me. 

So I'm calling back in hopes of getting someone else that will be willing to give me my number.


----------



## Disneychica18

FSUSammy said:


> And called again this morning. Got someone who didn't sound like she spoke English very well. Regardless she was a bit helpful.
> Asked my last and first name, then the last 4 of my social, and then my home address. And then bam "I can't give you your number". She told me it was created on Friday. So not sure why when I talked to Michael yesterday he didn't find me.
> 
> So I'm calling back in hopes of getting someone else that will be willing to give me my number.



Hoping you get your number today.


----------



## lisamwell

EEEEEEEE!!!!! Got my membership number just now on the phone! Working on getting activation number.


----------



## lisamwell

I know everyone has dealt with less than helpful people when asking for their member #, but I must say that everyone I spoke with was kind and helpful. I did choose option 2, then 2, then 4. I gave them my contract #, and they looked. Today when I received it, she did ask if it was resale, I said yes, but that things were taking longer than I was told, and wanted to make sure things were on track, she asked a few more questions, and said " I see everything has been transferred and the points are there, here is your #" She then transferred me to someone to set up account, who said I needed to wait for it in the mail, I told her I had my member #, and if she would help me set it up right then, she said sure....and within 30 minutes, I had my member # and account set up. Now I just need to figure out this website and plan lots of stays.HOME!   that's what I want to hear


----------



## FSUSammy

Ok Call #2 today...lady was PERSISTENT that they don't give member numbers at Member Accounting so I'm going to try option 2 this next time


----------



## FSUSammy

When I called option #2 the lady asked my first and last name and then said she couldn't give me my member number because of my type of account but that I might be able to get it if I logged in online. Ummmmm nope can't log in online until I have that number. Oy vey!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Our deed was recorded on June 3 rd and I finally received my member number today by mail. the letter was dated of June 28. i hope this helps others waiting around the same time


----------



## FSUSammy

Called Member Accounting again and got Michael. He looked me up again and didn't see a member number. So one person tells me the number was created on Friday and he tells me that it's not there yet. 

I'm completely stumped!


----------



## FSUSammy

FINALLY GOOD NEWS!!!! I got my number!!!! I did option 2 and then 4. I played stupid and said I closed about a month ago and wasn't even sure if they could help me see what the status is of my stuff since I haven't received anything. I gave her the contract number and then she looked me up and said that the transfer did take place and that I should receive something in the mail soon. I then asked her if there was any way I could get the member number because I was hoping to make a reservation soon and she said she'd make a one time exception. I didn't want to push my luck to get the activation code sooooooo

which option do I call now to get the activation code??? LOL


----------



## Disneychica18

FSUSammy said:


> FINALLY GOOD NEWS!!!! I got my number!!!! I did option 2 and then 4. I played stupid and said I closed about a month ago and wasn't even sure if they could help me see what the status is of my stuff since I haven't received anything. I gave her the contract number and then she looked me up and said that the transfer did take place and that I should receive something in the mail soon. I then asked her if there was any way I could get the member number because I was hoping to make a reservation soon and she said she'd make a one time exception. I didn't want to push my luck to get the activation code sooooooo
> 
> which option do I call now to get the activation code??? LOL


If you call and make your reservation which is option 1 the person you speak to may give it to you.


----------



## lisamwell

FSUSammy said:


> FINALLY GOOD NEWS!!!! I got my number!!!! I did option 2 and then 4. I played stupid and said I closed about a month ago and wasn't even sure if they could help me see what the status is of my stuff since I haven't received anything. I gave her the contract number and then she looked me up and said that the transfer did take place and that I should receive something in the mail soon. I then asked her if there was any way I could get the member number because I was hoping to make a reservation soon and she said she'd make a one time exception. I didn't want to push my luck to get the activation code sooooooo
> 
> which option do I call now to get the activation code??? LOL


It is so confusing which option to choose, I think I chose 2, then 1. I just asked for my code, said I had my membership #.


----------



## FSUSammy

I ended up picking Option 1 and then I believe it was option 6 which was like website help or something to that effect. She was able to give me everything I needed to be able to login online  Phewwww this was such a MISSION!


----------



## AZMermaid

VGC resale timeline!

Offer accepted 4/3
Passed ROFR 5/11
Title Docs sent to us 6/5
Received title Docs 6/11
Sent back 6/12
Recorded on 6/15
Points were loaded into my DVC account 7/8 (maybe a few days earlier- I probably last checked 7/3)
Whole process- just over 3 months.

I have not received anything by mail yet and never called for my member number. I already owned one contract, so I already was in the system- although this is a different home resort and use year- so two separate contract numbers.
Good timing as I want to make a reservation for next summer on the 12th!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Disneychica18 said:


> If you call and make your reservation which is option 1 the person you speak to may give it to you.



I got my letter today with membership number but no ID . I called and picked option 1 and than picked technical support. I gave them my member number and he gave me my ID and activation code.


----------



## sgrap

AZMermaid said:


> VGC resale timeline!
> 
> Offer accepted 4/3
> Passed ROFR 5/11
> Title Docs sent to us 6/5
> Received title Docs 6/11
> Sent back 6/12
> Recorded on 6/15
> Points were loaded into my DVC account 7/8 (maybe a few days earlier- I probably last checked 7/3)
> Whole process- just over 3 months.
> 
> I have not received anything by mail yet and never called for my member number. I already owned one contract, so I already was in the system- although this is a different home resort and use year- so two separate contract numbers.
> Good timing as I want to make a reservation for next summer on the 12th!


Congratulations!!!  We are new VGC owners as of April and already adding on there. Can't wait for our first trip!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## ColinBlair

AZMermaid said:


> VGC resale timeline!
> 
> Sent back 6/12
> Recorded on 6/15


Would my assumption be correct that you were not using TT&M as your closing company? Going by current experience, looks like there is a month missing between sending in your closing documents and being recorded.


----------



## AZMermaid

First American was the title company, is that what you mean?


----------



## ColinBlair

AZMermaid said:


> First American was the title company, is that what you mean?



Yep.


----------



## lovelylady226

Recorded 6/29 and still not transferred. I keep saying I won't call back again-but I really want a one night stay over labor day!!


----------



## pangyal

lovelylady226 said:


> Recorded 6/29 and still not transferred. I keep saying I won't call back again-but I really want a one night stay over labor day!!



I would give it at least another ten days from this point to be honest.


----------



## ffwillie

lovelylady226 said:


> Recorded 6/29 and still not transferred. I keep saying I won't call back again-but I really want a one night stay over labor day!!



I recorded on 6/17 and I still don't have a member number. I am at 22 days and counting as of today. I am starting to lose patience but don't figure there is much I can do at this point since Disney seems so intent on customer no service. I called last Thursday or Friday and they told me I had to wait 3 or 4 weeks. They have 6 days left. I will likely unload on them next week if I don't have a number. I am 9 days short of 4 months right now.


----------



## sgrap

ffwillie said:


> I recorded on 6/17 and I still don't have a member number. I am at 22 days and counting as of today. I am starting to lose patience but don't figure there is much I can do at this point since Disney seems so intent on customer no service. I called last Thursday or Friday and they told me I had to wait 3 or 4 weeks. They have 6 days left. I will likely unload on them next week if I don't have a number. I am 9 days short of 4 months right now.


UG, frustrating!!!  Ours took 20 days in April from closing to get our member #in the mail.  I got it by phone on day 13.  Sounds like they are not as cooperative about giving member #'s by phone now, which is such a bummer.  :-(  Hope you get it soon!


----------



## AZMermaid

I recorded 6/15 and my points were loaded yesterday, so hopefully you are tomorrow!


----------



## FSUSammy

Ended up getting my letter yesterday with my member number, so a day after I got it on the phone (only after calling several different people). I'm just glad the wait is over!


----------



## sgrap

FSUSammy said:


> Ended up getting my letter yesterday with my member number, so a day after I got it on the phone (only after calling several different people). I'm just glad the wait is over!


YAY!!!  Congratulations!!!  Enjoy your points!


----------



## ffwillie

Today was my magic day. Called MS and they helped me setup my account so I could log-in. Now it is time to plan a trip.

Sent to DVC Friday, March 20, 2015
Passed ROFR Saturday, April 18, 2015
Estoppel Wednesday, May 20, 2015
Received Closing Docs Friday, May 22, 2015
Sent Check for Closing Saturday, May 23, 2015
Closed Thursday, June 11, 2015
Recorded Wednesday, June 17, 2015
Member Number Friday, July 10, 2015

Total Days 112


----------



## sgrap

ffwillie said:


> Today was my magic day. Called MS and they helped me setup my account so I could log-in. Now it is time to plan a trip.
> 
> Sent to DVC Friday, March 20, 2015
> Passed ROFR Saturday, April 18, 2015
> Estoppel Wednesday, May 20, 2015
> Received Closing Docs Friday, May 22, 2015
> Sent Check for Closing Saturday, May 23, 2015
> Closed Thursday, June 11, 2015
> Recorded Wednesday, June 17, 2015
> Member Number Friday, July 10, 2015
> 
> Total Days 112


Congratulations!!!  Wow, that was a long wait!   Enjoy those new points!


----------



## melissafox18

We recorded the morning of the 25th and I'm climbing the walls trying not to call because I know I'm not going to have an answer yet since it's just over 2 weeks (with a holiday in there as well). Sounds like next week might be the big day for us with people from the 17th and 18th getting their member numbers. I just want this whole process to be DONE!!!


----------



## ColinBlair

Just showed up on the Comptroller website, no word from title agency but I assume that means it was sent to Disney as well.


----------



## wallygirl

melissafox18 said:


> We recorded the morning of the 25th and I'm climbing the walls trying not to call because I know I'm not going to have an answer yet since it's just over 2 weeks (with a holiday in there as well). Sounds like next week might be the big day for us with people from the 17th and 18th getting their member numbers. I just want this whole process to be DONE!!!





ColinBlair said:


> Just showed up on the Comptroller website, no word from title agency but I assume that means it was sent to Disney as well.



Find out from your title company when your documents were received at Disney after recording (and verify yourself their recording on the OCC website). We closed May 28th, but our info was not sent for recording until June 1st and it was another 3 days until the package was received at Disney. So it added a week to us getting our membership number over others who closed and recorded the same day.


----------



## Steve Saoit

Hello everyone, closed 6/15, Disney received docs 6/17, points showed up on DVC page today. Existing DVC member, took about 110 days.  From start to receiving points.


----------



## sgrap

Steve Saoit said:


> Hello everyone, closed 6/15, Disney received docs 6/17, points showed up on DVC page today. Existing DVC member, took about 110 days.  From start to receiving points.


Congratulations! ! Wow, that was a long wait!


----------



## lovelylady226

I will not call today. I will not call today. I will not call today.


----------



## sgrap

lovelylady226 said:


> I will not call today. I will not call today. I will not call today.


Aren't they closed on Sundays?  In case that helps you fortify your restraint . . .


----------



## zippy256

Letter in mail yesterday and Poly booked for late January 

Closed 6/16, TTM notified Disney 6/18, Letter with member number Saturday 7/11. 24-26 days depending on when you start counting. A lengthy ordeal, but the savings over direct were worth it.


----------



## sgrap

zippy256 said:


> Letter in mail yesterday and Poly booked for late January
> 
> Closed 6/16, TTM notified Disney 6/18, Letter with member number Saturday 7/11. 24-26 days depending on when you start counting. A lengthy ordeal, but the savings over direct were worth it.


Woo-hoo, congratulations!!!


----------



## carrieinmaine

Deed was recorded on July 2nd. Is there any hope Disney has me in the system today? Do I call and give them my name? If I have my contract number will that help??


----------



## melissafox18

carrieinmaine said:


> Deed was recorded on July 2nd. Is there any hope Disney has me in the system today? Do I call and give them my name? If I have my contract number will that help??


Very doubtful. People with closing/recording dates around June 16-18 are just getting their letters in the mail. I recorded on the 25th and I'm still waiting. It seems to be running right around 3 weeks for a turnaround.


----------



## hscbikes

I just called to verify they had my paperwork as I'm ~120 days into the process.  I recorded on June 25th and show up in the DVC system (account created but points have not been transferred).  I was told that my letter should arrive by the end of this week.  Based off this thread, I hope to receive my letter next week.  :-/


----------



## melissafox18

GUYS!!! I GOT IT!!! My letter is here! We closed on 6/24, recorded on 6/25 and Magic Vacation Title sent our info over to Disney for processing on 6/24 as well. After a very quick and delightful conversation with member services, I'm IN!!!

I'm so happy I could cry. Seriously! I'll update my timeline this afternoon after my toddler goes down for a nap because she's less than enthused that I'm on my computer!


----------



## sgrap

Congratulations!! I think all of us on this board understand that excitement!! Happy dance for you!


----------



## melissafox18

Ok, here we go...
Contract signed: 4/18
To Disney for ROFR: 4/22
Disney waived ROFR: 5/16
Estoppel/closing docs prepared: 6/16
Closed: 6/24
Documents sent to Disney from Magic Vacation Title: 6/24 (PM)
Deed on OCC site: 6/25
Letter received: 7/13 (dated 7/8)
Trip booked 7/13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sgrap

melissafox18 said:


> Ok, here we go...
> Contract signed: 4/18
> To Disney for ROFR: 4/22
> Disney waived ROFR: 5/16
> Estoppel/closing docs prepared: 6/16
> Closed: 6/24
> Documents sent to Disney from Magic Vacation Title: 6/24 (PM)
> Deed on OCC site: 6/25
> Letter received: 7/13 (dated 7/8)
> Trip booked 7/13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome!  Where is your first trip booked?


----------



## melissafox18

sgrap said:


> Awesome! Where is your first trip booked?


Saratoga. The only studio left with 58 days to go but we're ecstatic nonetheless!


----------



## hscbikes

melissafox18 said:


> Ok, here we go...
> Contract signed: 4/18
> To Disney for ROFR: 4/22
> Disney waived ROFR: 5/16
> Estoppel/closing docs prepared: 6/16
> Closed: 6/24
> Documents sent to Disney from Magic Vacation Title: 6/24 (PM)
> Deed on OCC site: 6/25
> Letter received: 7/13 (dated 7/8)
> Trip booked 7/13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

I wish my timeline looked like that!  I signed my contract in early March 2015, received my closing docs/estoppel before memorial day, but didn't close due to seller glitch until June 24th (deed on OCC June 25th).  Maybe my letter will arrive this week?!  Someone sprinkle some pixie dust!  I'd love to get a room booked for our trip in late September but fairly certain we'll have to keep the current reservation i booked as a 'just in case...'.


----------



## SecretPoohLove

FINALLY!!!   Passed ROFR on 5/18, closing docs received 6/17, sellers dragged their feet and finally closed on 7/10. Deed recorded today, 7/13.   Phew!


----------



## sgrap

SecretPoohLove said:


> FINALLY!!!   Passed ROFR on 5/18, closing docs received 6/17, sellers dragged their feet and finally closed on 7/10. Deed recorded today, 7/13.   Phew!


Good gravy, that was a long closing!  Congratulations on getting through it, hurray!    Almost done!!!


----------



## lovelylady226

According to member services they are transferring docs received on 6/30.


----------



## summabreeze85

My contract was recorded by the comptroller 6/18.
Still nothing from Disney.


----------



## sgrap

summabreeze85 said:


> My contract was recorded by the comptroller 6/18.
> Still nothing from Disney.


Ug, so frustrating! ! That is ridiculous!


----------



## carrieinmaine

I was told today that a policy has changed and now the member number letters are sent out by the brokers (or whoever you bought through). That really doesn't sound right....right??


----------



## melissafox18

carrieinmaine said:


> I was told today that a policy has changed and now the member number letters are sent out by the brokers (or whoever you bought through). That really doesn't sound right....right??


My letter came from DVC - logo and return address on the envelope is DVC as well. I don't know how the brokers could send the info. Seems odd to me!


----------



## sgrap

carrieinmaine said:


> I was told today that a policy has changed and now the member number letters are sent out by the brokers (or whoever you bought through). That really doesn't sound right....right??


That sounds very strange to me. Who told you this?


----------



## Buzzalot

melissafox18 said:


> Saratoga. The only studio left with 58 days to go but we're ecstatic nonetheless!



Congrats!!! SSR is awesome. You'll love it!!!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

So sad.  I just found out that my sellers are in Italy and the title company still hasn't received their docs.  It's been almost three weeks since estoppel and sending my money


----------



## pangyal

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> So sad.  I just found out that my sellers are in Italy and the title company still hasn't received their docs.  It's been almost three weeks since estoppel and sending my money


Oh, no!!! Did they give you an estimate? That is just terrible. I'm so sorry you have to wait so long .


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

pangyal said:


> Oh, no!!! Did they give you an estimate? That is just terrible. I'm so sorry you have to wait so long .



I just received a follow up email, which was this in a nutshell......All documents have been returned, and the title company is requesting a final update from Disney, double checking point status and dues (whatever that means).  They will then prepare the deed, and once the recorded deed is received back to title company, they will notify Disney of the transfer.  Any idea how much longer this process may take?  Hopefully not more than a couple of weeks, right?


----------



## pangyal

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I just received a follow up email, which was this in a nutshell......All documents have been returned, and the title company is requesting a final update from Disney, double checking point status and dues (whatever that means).  They will then prepare the deed, and once the recorded deed is received back to title company, they will notify Disney of the transfer.  Any idea how much longer this process may take?  Hopefully not more than a couple of weeks, right?


Oh, that's good news then! Looks like you don't have to wait for the sellers to come back .

If you are now having to suffer through the process of having the points verified yet again, adding completely pointless time to the whole ordeal, I am assuming your closing company is TTM? I would give it another 4 weeks (1 week for the point verification stuff, 3 weeks for Disney to complete transfer and load points). Hopefully Disney has sped up that process over the past month, though. Good luck !


----------



## georged1979

Here's my timeline so far.

Sent to Disney for ROFR 5/1
Passed ROFR 6/15
Estoppel and Closing docs received 7/14
My docs and check sent 7/15

Now to wait for closing. Supposed to be July 31st due to a seller using points till 27th.


----------



## lovelylady226

I am so sad! I have been gone all week and my mail has not been delivered cause someone parked his truck in front of our mailboxes.  I am tempted to call but I know they won't believe me


----------



## sgrap

lovelylady226 said:


> I am so sad! I have been gone all week and my mail has not been delivered cause someone parked his truck in front of our mailboxes.  I am tempted to call but I know they won't believe me


Ug, bummer!  Hopefully you'll have a nice surprise tomorrow!


----------



## pangyal

georged1979 said:


> Here's my timeline so far.
> 
> Sent to Disney for ROFR 5/1
> Passed ROFR 6/15
> Estoppel and Closing docs received 7/14
> My docs and check sent 7/15
> 
> Now to wait for closing. Supposed to be July 31st due to a seller using points till 27th.


Yeah!!! Homestretch!!!!!


----------



## lovelylady226

So I called today because the truck is STILL THERE and we can't move it cause it isn't ours. I swear I am going to die!!


----------



## sgrap

lovelylady226 said:


> So I called today because the truck is STILL THERE and we can't move it cause it isn't ours. I swear I am going to die!!


Oh my word that is crazy! I am so sorry! Is there any way for you to go to the post office and request your mail be held there so you can pick it up at least?


----------



## chris springer

lovelylady226 said:


> So I called today because the truck is STILL THERE and we can't move it cause it isn't ours. I swear I am going to die!!



Can you go to the post office to pick up your mail?


----------



## Ck57524

I would call and have the truck towed.


----------



## supersnoop

Ck57524 said:


> I would call and have the truck towed.


It's not illegal to park in front of a mailbox, at least not where I live.  Unless it's violating some other parking regulation, you're not getting it towed.


----------



## chris springer

Illegal or not it's just plain common courtesy to park away from any mailbox or anything of that nature.  I would still see if the owner would move it.


----------



## melissafox18

One last update for me and then my file is complete! One week after receiving our letter from DVC, we received our welcome packet - membership cards, 2015/2016 points chart, and DVC car magnets. I am absolutely putting mine on my car the next time I leave the house. 

51 days to go until we're "home"!


----------



## sgrap

melissafox18 said:


> One last update for me and then my file is complete! One week after receiving our letter from DVC, we received our welcome packet - membership cards, 2015/2016 points chart, and DVC car magnets. I am absolutely putting mine on my car the next time I leave the house.
> 
> 51 days to go until we're "home"!


Woo-hoo, wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## Ck57524

I think if it's on their property and not theirs they can have it towed. Generally your mailbox is on your property, so pretty sure you could get it towed.


----------



## DWorldOrBust

I don't know if anyone is still keeping track, but I closed on 7/6 and the points were in my account this morning 7/20. 2 weeks on the dot. I don't have any plans for the points until 2017 so they are for rent! lol


----------



## lovelylady226

Got letter today! Found out it was our neighbors new truck and since he hadn't sold his old truck yet he didn't know where to park it! He moved it once we figured out whose it was. I have booked 4 stays (all one or two nights) already!! WOOT WOOT!  

Timeline:
Offer Sent 4/24
Passed ROFR 5/22
Closing Documents sent 6/22
Closed 6/29
Points Loaded 7/15
Letter Received 7/20


----------



## supersnoop

DWorldOrBust said:


> I don't know if anyone is still keeping track, but I closed on 7/6 and the points were in my account this morning 7/20. 2 weeks on the dot. I don't have any plans for the points until 2017 so they are for rent! lol


Thanks for the update. My wife's contract recorded on 7/8 and she's got points that need to be banked by the end of the month. Sounds like we might barely make it.


----------



## carrieinmaine

Any advice on how to get your member number over the phone? Deed recorded on 7/3. I called Member Services today and the confirmed the account is set up but wouldn't budge on giving me the member number. Help!


----------



## supersnoop

carrieinmaine said:


> Any advice on how to get your member number over the phone? Deed recorded on 7/3. I called Member Services today and the confirmed the account is set up but wouldn't budge on giving me the member number. Help!


Which department did you speak with?  Member Accounting has been reliable.  Otherwise, just keep trying.


----------



## HooptyDis99

We had our deed recorded on 7/3, still waiting on member # letter (hoping it comes this week since we want to try and get a booking in mid October at VGC).   

Yesterday we called Member Accounting, option #3 (per the advise from this board), did not mention that we were resale, and asked to get our member number.   The representative immediately asked if we were a resale, and then said she could not help us and we needed to wait for our letter.   It's like they know the routine at this point, but I'm curious if it is just a case of getting the right person.   She was very polite though (unlike one guy we got last week from member services who almost made my wife cry).   She answered a survey after... 

I think we'll get a letter later this week or early next, but wish we could get it over the phone as some people have experienced already.


----------



## ColinBlair

HooptyDis99 said:


> We had our deed recorded on 7/3, still waiting on member # letter (hoping it comes this week since we want to try and get a booking in mid October at VGC).
> 
> I think we'll get a letter later this week or early next, but wish we could get it over the phone as some people have experienced already.



You are exactly a week ahead of me. When your letter arrives I would appreciate you letting us know. Also, how many miles from Orlando do you live?


----------



## HooptyDis99

ColinBlair said:


> You are exactly a week ahead of me. When your letter arrives I would appreciate you letting us know. Also, how many miles from Orlando do you live?


I'm in northern California, so pretty far away...


----------



## knobster

Has anyone ever tried to get a membership card in person? It is looking more and more like we will already be in Florida when our packet arrives at home.


----------



## playjar

knobster said:


> Has anyone ever tried to get a membership card in person? It is looking more and more like we will already be in Florida when our packet arrives at home.


yes, we had this happen to us in June. Got our member number and points just 5 days before we were leaving for Disney. We were staying at ssr, so it made it easy to get our card there. There are other places also I think, but at ssr you just go to the preview center and show your id's and tell them you forgot your cards. In just a few minutes, you will have your newly printed cards. Turns out, it's a good thing we did this because when we got home from our vacation and got our mail, they had only sent my husband's membership card even though we are both on the contract. I would normally call and ask about mine, but I have the one I got down there so I'm fine.


----------



## knobster

playjar said:


> yes, we had this happen to us in June. Got our member number and points just 5 days before we were leaving for Disney. We were staying at ssr, so it made it easy to get our card there. There are other places also I think, but at ssr you just go to the preview center and show your id's and tell them you forgot your cards. In just a few minutes, you will have your newly printed cards. Turns out, it's a good thing we did this because when we got home from our vacation and got our mail, they had only sent my husband's membership card even though we are both on the contract. I would normally call and ask about mine, but I have the one I got down there so I'm fine.



Sound promising. Thanks so much.


----------



## chris springer

Well, received and mailed (next day mail) our closing docs today with a bank check!  My hope is that this will come to a close sooner than later!

offer submitted and approved      5/25
                                   ROFR      5/26
                         ROFR waived     6/19
                    Estoppel/closing
                docs received/sent      7/21


----------



## LonghornBelle

I'm so excited to finally move onto this thread! 

I mailed back my signed documents and check today. Due to close on 7/30.

So here is my timeline so far:
5/20 - Sent for ROFR
6/17 - Waived ROFR
7/13 - Estoppel
7/21 - Closing docs and check mailed to title co.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

I finally showed up on the comptroller website today!!  Any idea what comes next and how long it may take?  Thanks!!


----------



## Jessiemendez1

About 10-12 days and then the letter is sent out. That's what I've seen so far. Mine was recorded on the 17th. The waiting is terrible.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

Jessiemendez1 said:


> About 10-12 days and then the letter is sent out. That's what I've seen so far. Mine was recorded on the 17th. The waiting is terrible.



Great!  Thanks so much!


----------



## LarryinArk

Offer to buy @ SSR 05/08
RoFR sent to DVC 05/11
RoFR waived 06/08
Closing docs rec'd 07/15
Closing docs check sent 07/16
Closed/recorded on comptroller website 07/23
Now just waiting for DVC to mail Welcome Packet, Cards, etc


----------



## summabreeze85

sgrap said:


> Ug, so frustrating! ! That is ridiculous!



You got that right!
Contract JUST showed up on my member website! Points are not there yet though.

Longest. Wait. After. Closing. EVER
Recorded by Comptroller 6/18
Notice from title company Disney cashed ALL checks 6/27
FINALLY showed up in online account 7/23
Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting for my points still. Arrrrrgh
Weird it shows up from the drop down menu, but no where else on the website. Can't even click and see that no points are there.


----------



## abbysmama

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> I finally showed up on the comptroller website today!!  Any idea what comes next and how long it may take?  Thanks!!



Closed and sent to DVC 7/7 and nothing yet.


----------



## HooptyDis99

If anyone has had any success getting their member number over the phone within the last two weeks, please share.   I'm curious if they shut that down wholesale, or if there are still some reps that are willing to help.


----------



## abbysmama

I know the wait is almost over but currently at 109 days and it's frustrating.


----------



## sgrap

abbysmama said:


> I know the wait is almost over but currently at 109 days and it's frustrating.


I agree, that is nuts! We just bought our first contract this winter and it was 72 from offer to member #.  We are on our 2nd contract now and waiting for estoppel, and I know the wait will be much longer.  Getting crazy . .  . .but it will still be worth it!


----------



## grimgrinnin

My first post about our resale adventure - it's been 101 days since offer accepted.  I've called twice to get my member number and was shut down immediately both times.  Watching the mailbox every day now...


Contract Signed 4/13
Sent to Disney for ROFR 4/16
Passed ROFR 5/11
Estopel 6/12
Closing Docs Reveiced 6/12
Deed Sent to OCC 7/3
Deed Recorded 7/6


----------



## sgrap

grimgrinnin said:


> My first post about our resale adventure - it's been 101 days since offer accepted.  I've called twice to get my member number and was shut down immediately both times.  Watching the mailbox every day now...
> 
> 
> Contract Signed 4/13
> Sent to Disney for ROFR 4/16
> Passed ROFR 5/11
> Estopel 5/12
> Closing Docs Reveiced 6/12
> Deed Sent to OCC 7/3
> Deed Recorded 7/6


You are so close!  I wish they would still give out the member numbers on the phone . . . so frustrating!

I'm thinking you got estoppel on 6/12, not 5/12?


----------



## grimgrinnin

sgrap said:


> You are so close!  I wish they would still give out the member numbers on the phone . . . so frustrating!
> 
> I'm thinking you got estoppel on 6/12, not 5/12?


Yup - typo.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## sgrap

grimgrinnin said:


> Yup - typo.  Thanks for the correction.


You would have a lot of jealous people if you got it that quickly, but it wouldn't have helped much apparently! Haha. Sure hope you get your member number soon!


----------



## Ck57524

Just got closing documents and sent them in. 

Offer sent 5/22
Offer accepted 5/23 
Sent to rofr 5/23 
Passed rofr 6/18
Estoppel 7/21
Closing documents received and sent 7/24


----------



## abbysmama

So yesterday is 110 days and nothing in the mail from Disney but I received a thank you from my broker.  If only she could help with Disney.


----------



## grimgrinnin

grimgrinnin said:


> My first post about our resale adventure - it's been 101 days since offer accepted.  I've called twice to get my member number and was shut down immediately both times.  Watching the mailbox every day now...
> 
> 
> Contract Signed 4/13
> Sent to Disney for ROFR 4/16
> Passed ROFR 5/11
> Estopel 6/12
> Closing Docs Reveiced 6/12
> Deed Sent to OCC 7/3
> Deed Recorded 7/6




Well, It's finally over.  Letter came Saturday.  Dated 7/20, received 7/25.  Reservation booked!


----------



## sgrap

grimgrinnin said:


> Well, It's finally over.  Letter came Saturday.  Dated 7/20, received 7/25.  Reservation booked!


Hurray!!!! Wonderful feeling, isn't it?!?  Enjoy your vacation and your points!


----------



## okcarrie

grimgrinnin said:


> Well, It's finally over.  Letter came Saturday.  Dated 7/20, received 7/25.  Reservation booked!



We finally received our letter also, which was dated July 20th as well.  I then called and got our club ID and activation code and am getting ready to book our Spring break trip.  

So my final timeline is as follows.  

Offer sent 4/21
Offer accepted 4/22 
Sent to ROFR 4/23 
Passed ROFR 5/18
Estoppel 6/18
Closing documents sent/received 6/23
Closed 6/29
Deed Recorded 7/6
Membership Letter received 7/25.  

I am glad it's done and am looking forward to our next trip.


----------



## sgrap

okcarrie said:


> We finally received our letter also, which was dated July 20th as well.  I then called and got our club ID and activation code and am getting ready to book our Spring break trip.
> 
> So my final timeline is as follows.
> 
> Offer sent 4/21
> Offer accepted 4/22
> Sent to ROFR 4/23
> Passed ROFR 5/18
> Estoppel 6/18
> Closing documents sent/received 6/23
> Closed 6/29
> Deed Recorded 7/6
> Membership Letter received 7/25.
> 
> I am glad it's done and am looking forward to our next trip.


Congratulations!!!  Whew, that was a long wait!!


----------



## Jessiemendez1

Mine was recorded about a week after yours, so hopefully this weekend or early next week!!! It sounds like they are speeding up slightly on the processing, which is a good sign! Congrats


----------



## pangyal

Can I just vent for a moment?

We have two contracts in closing status right now:

1.) BLT sellers have been sitting on the closing documents for TWO WEEKS and haven't even made an appointment with the notary yet because before they "hadn't gotten around to it" and now they are "travelling". We sent ours in the day after we got them. We are both international, actually they are in the city neighbouring ours, so I know it can't be that difficult to sort out their documents.

2.) OKW seller is super sweet but Disney is apparently not accepting the power of attorney paperwork he had for his severely ill wife, so he has to go back to the courts and file yet another power of attorney and get a new document to send to Disney's underwriters. If it goes on long enough, it will likely have to go back to the beginning of the estoppel process as apparently they expire.

Need I also mention that both come with 2013 points- a LOT of them- that are going to expire August 31? We were planning to have them loaded by next week if everything had stayed in track so we could use them, about 300 points in total, now they will be down the drain. Ugh.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## sgrap

pangyal said:


> Can I just vent for a moment?
> 
> We have two contracts in closing status right now:
> 
> 1.) BLT sellers have been sitting on the closing documents for TWO WEEKS and haven't even made an appointment with the notary yet because before they "hadn't gotten around to it" and now they are "travelling". We sent ours in the day after we got them. We are both international, actually they are in the city neighbouring ours, so I know it can't be that difficult to sort out their documents.
> 
> 2.) OKW seller is super sweet but Disney is apparently not accepting the power of attorney paperwork he had for his severely ill wife, so he has to go back to the courts and file yet another power of attorney and get a new document to send to Disney's underwriters. If it goes on long enough, it will likely have to go back to the beginning of the estoppel process as apparently they expire.
> 
> Need I also mention that both come with 2013 points- a LOT of them- that are going to expire August 31? We were planning to have them loaded by next week if everything had stayed in track so we could use them, about 300 points in total, now they will be down the drain. Ugh.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.


ARGHHHHH!!!  Very frustrating!!!


----------



## chris springer

pangyal said:


> 1.) BLT sellers have been sitting on the closing documents for TWO WEEKS and haven't even made an appointment with the notary yet because before they "hadn't gotten around to it" and now they are "travelling". We sent ours in the day after we got them. We are both international, actually they are in the city neighbouring ours, so I know it can't be that difficult to sort out their documents



Then why put it up for sale!?  ridiculous!


----------



## HooptyDis99

Membership letter arrived!   Deed posted 7/6, letter arrived in northern CA on 7/27.   On hold with DVC now.   Made it home!!!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

HooptyDis99 said:


> Membership letter arrived!   Deed posted 7/6, letter arrived in northern CA on 7/27.   On hold with DVC now.   Made it home!!!



Congrats!!!  My deed recorded 7/16...so hopefully I am only 10 days out from having a letter!


----------



## BrittanyLynn

pangyal said:


> Can I just vent for a moment?
> 
> We have two contracts in closing status right now:
> 
> 1.) BLT sellers have been sitting on the closing documents for TWO WEEKS and haven't even made an appointment with the notary yet because before they "hadn't gotten around to it" and now they are "travelling". We sent ours in the day after we got them. We are both international, actually they are in the city neighbouring ours, so I know it can't be that difficult to sort out their documents.
> 
> 2.) OKW seller is super sweet but Disney is apparently not accepting the power of attorney paperwork he had for his severely ill wife, so he has to go back to the courts and file yet another power of attorney and get a new document to send to Disney's underwriters. If it goes on long enough, it will likely have to go back to the beginning of the estoppel process as apparently they expire.
> 
> Need I also mention that both come with 2013 points- a LOT of them- that are going to expire August 31? We were planning to have them loaded by next week if everything had stayed in track so we could use them, about 300 points in total, now they will be down the drain. Ugh.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Oh no!!!  I'd be really upset watching all those point go down the drain.  Is it too late to back out of the deal on #1?  Their disregard for the points you are paying for in the contract really upsets me!


----------



## supersnoop

Deed recorded on 7/8 and letter received today 7/27.  I was able to call, bank points, and set up online access for this new membership.


----------



## pangyal

BrittanyLynn said:


> Oh no!!!  I'd be really upset watching all those point go down the drain.  Is it too late to back out of the deal on #1?  Their disregard for the points you are paying for in the contract really upsets me!


You and me both ! 

I imagine if they go past the closing date of "July 27 (which they have) or 45 days from estoppel being issued" (which they haven't yet), I could back out. But it's just so inconsiderate. My broker has reminded them that points are expiring and they just don't care. So it comes down to a selfish attitude that isn't really cause for backing out in the eyes of the law at this point and we would lose the deposit. I did ask.


----------



## chris springer

I asked the broker if he would check with the seller about the time frame of returning their closing docs, he told me the seller returned their docs on Friday 7/24.  I'm just looking for ideas of how long after receiving the docs will the paperwork be sent/taken to be recorded?  I know every deal is different but some timeline may be helpful to make this whole process seem less stressful.  I'm also looking to possibly book an October stay!


----------



## chris springer

Of course after I posted that last statement I received an email from the closing agent that all closing docs have been received and sent to the clerk of court for recording!!  Hopefully  in about 3 weeks I can make a vacation!!


----------



## Cdqan

Just received the same email!!! Hopefully they record soon!!


----------



## abbysmama

FINALLY! 112 days, received a letter today, 30 minute wait on the phone and got  1 bedroom at SSR for December.  Not our first choice but we don't have to move and made our Candlelight Processional reservation and snagged a Be Our Guest reservation! Woohoo!


----------



## chris springer

Deed recorded today!!  how long do I wait until I call MS?  week..10days?  Thanks all for your thoughts!


----------



## sgrap

chris springer said:


> Deed recorded today!!  how long do I wait until I call MS?  week..10days?  Thanks all for your thoughts!


Congratulations!!!  I called on day 13 and it was there, but that was in April.  I don't know if anyone has had any luck getting info by calling lately . . . anyone?


----------



## supersnoop

chris springer said:


> Deed recorded today!!  how long do I wait until I call MS?  week..10days?  Thanks all for your thoughts!


Seems like the letters are dated 13 or 14 days after closing lately.  But calling has been less successful lately.  If you're not in a hurry, just wait for the letter.


----------



## chris springer

supersnoop said:


> If you're not in a hurry, just wait for the letter


 
I want to try to get something ANY WHERE last week of October (10/28-11/2).  I already have a cash reservation but I'd rather go DVC!!


----------



## Jessiemendez1

chris springer said:


> Deed recorded today!!  how long do I wait until I call MS?  week..10days?  Thanks all for your thoughts!


I was recorded on 07/16, and have called every day this week. I am in the system, but NO ONE - not member services, administration or accounting will provide me with my member number. By reading other people's time frames, I am about 5-7 days away from my letter. I think it's really lousy that we cannot verify something over the phone to get our number. I have a trip planned in 5 weeks! Not really a "Welcome Home."


----------



## chris springer

What do they do for direct sales people?  I understand that most receive their number on the spot but what if they call for it?  How are they any different than resale?  I just do not understand, how they can ignore our request even though we are in the system!?


----------



## pangyal

ARRRGGGHHH the sellers for our BLT addon have apparently now told our broker that the husband travels for three weeks a month and they can get their closing papers in THREE WEEKS FROM NOW?!? They have already been sitting on them for almost three weeks at this point, now they want to make it six weeks total? The broker said this was unacceptable and I agree. I've never had such inconsiderate sellers! Unreal.


----------



## chris springer

Here's an idea.....can he receive faxes?  Find a notary,sign and return.

It might too much of a hassle to the people who don't seem too interested in selling.  I hope things don't take as long as it has been portrayed.


----------



## ColinBlair

OK, final accounting of dates:

4/15/2015 initial contract and deposit sent to broker
4/20/2015 ROFR begins
4/21/2015 modified contract sent to broker
5/18/2015 ROFR passes
6/10/2015 Closing documents received
6/11/2015 Payment and buyers documents sent
6/26/2015 Sellers documents received by TT&M
7/10/2015 Deed appears at Comptroller
7/13/2015 Received notification from TT&M that recorded deed has been forwarded to Disney
7/26/2015 Membership letter generated by Disney
8/1/2015 Membership letter received, online login created, reservation for September created

First reservation is:
 1 night BLT Studio standard view
 3 nights Kidani village studio Savanna view
 2 nights 1-bedroom Jambo House Savanna view

That leaves me with 5 points remaining of the left over 2013 points that expire at the end of November.


----------



## ruzer28

ColinBlair said:


> OK, final accounting of dates:
> 
> 4/15/2015 initial contract and deposit sent to broker
> 4/20/2015 ROFR begins
> 4/21/2015 modified contract sent to broker
> 5/18/2015 ROFR passes
> 6/10/2015 Closing documents received
> 6/11/2015 Payment and buyers documents sent
> 6/26/2015 Sellers documents received by TT&M
> 7/10/2015 Deed appears at Comptroller
> 7/13/2015 Received notification from TT&M that recorded deed has been forwarded to Disney
> 7/26/2015 Membership letter generated by Disney
> 8/1/2015 Membership letter received, online login created, reservation for September created
> 
> First reservation is:
> 1 night BLT Studio standard view
> 3 nights Kidani village studio Savanna view
> 2 nights 1-bedroom Jambo House Savanna view
> 
> That leaves me with 5 points remaining of the left over 2013 points that expire at the end of November.



Holy cow, that was a long wait! I guess I have another 2 months ahead of me! Still waiting on estoppel. I know, I know, I'm on the wrong thread.


----------



## coastalhh

ColinBlair said:


> OK, final accounting of dates:
> 
> 4/15/2015 initial contract and deposit sent to broker
> 4/20/2015 ROFR begins
> 4/21/2015 modified contract sent to broker
> 5/18/2015 ROFR passes
> 6/10/2015 Closing documents received
> 6/11/2015 Payment and buyers documents sent
> 6/26/2015 Sellers documents received by TT&M
> 7/10/2015 Deed appears at Comptroller
> 7/13/2015 Received notification from TT&M that recorded deed has been forwarded to Disney
> 7/26/2015 Membership letter generated by Disney
> 8/1/2015 Membership letter received, online login created, reservation for September created
> 
> First reservation is:
> 1 night BLT Studio standard view
> 3 nights Kidani village studio Savanna view
> 2 nights 1-bedroom Jambo House Savanna view
> 
> That leaves me with 5 points remaining of the left over 2013 points that expire at the end of November.




WOW 36 days from closing to making a reservation?  52 from received closing documents?   If I get closing Doc's next Tuesday per say- that would put me all the way at October 2nd..


----------



## ColinBlair

coastalhh said:


> WOW 36 days from closing to making a reservation?  52 from received closing documents?   If I get closing Doc's next Tuesday per say- that would put me all the way at October 2nd..


Closing was 7/10 when the deed appeared at the Comptroller. It takes TT&M 2 weeks after receiving all of the paperwork to do the actual closing. Other title agencies may be much faster.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

contract deal 4/30
sent to Disney 5/1
passed ROFR 5/26
estoppel came 6/24
closing docs received 6/29
my docs and $$$ received 7/6
Deed Recorded 7/16
Called for Member Number 8/3 (but no points)


----------



## Jessiemendez1

Final Accounting of Timeline:
AKV Purchase - 210 points

Offer Accepted 05/02
Sent for ROFR 05/05
ROFR Waived: 06/02
Estoppel: ?
Closing Docs Received to Sign: 06/26
Seller Returned Docs: 07/13
Deed Recorded: 07/16
Letter Sent Out: 07/28
Letter Received: 08/03


----------



## Ck57524

Deed recorded today after being sent Friday!! Yay we are almost done now!


----------



## Cdqan

Ck57524 said:


> Deed recorded today after being sent Friday!! Yay we are almost done now!


 Awesome Congrats. Mine was recorded on Friday. Hopefully this last portion of this ordeal goes by really quick!


----------



## chris springer

BrittanyLynn said:


> contract deal 4/30
> sent to Disney 5/1
> passed ROFR 5/26
> estoppel came 6/24
> closing docs received 6/29
> my docs and $$$ received 7/6
> Deed Recorded 7/16
> Called for Member Number 8/3 (but no points)


 
I'm curious.......did you get your membership number?


----------



## BrittanyLynn

chris springer said:


> I'm curious.......did you get your membership number?



Yes.  Called and received my member number on 8/3 over the phone.  Today around lunch time my points loaded into my account so I could book!  I called 1 800 800 9800 (talked to accounting dept.).  She accepted my sob story about my youngest kiddo turning 1 year next month and me needing a trip booked for his 1st birthday ASAP.


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

So....a SUPER AWESOME UPDATE!!  I showed up on comptroller website July 22, TT&M notified Disney on July 23.  I called on July 30th, and they guy I spoke with was super nice, but I wasn't in their system at all yet.  He suggested I call back in a week.  Well, I called today (one day shy of a week).  I immediately told the lady that I wanted to book a trip, that I bought resale, and that I hadn't received my letter.  She looked me up, OFFERED to give me my membership number, checked availability, and helped me log on for the first time.  She had me on hold for a bit, and after coming back, let me know that the points hadn't been loaded, but should be by the end of business today.  Sure enough, my points are in there now.  It was an INCREDIBLE customer service experience, and not at all what I was expecting.  Needless to say, she got all 5's on the survey.  SO there is still hope for member numbers by phone.  I'll post final timeline tomorrow when I can get all my dates together.


----------



## BrittanyLynn

SomeImaginationHuh said:


> So....a SUPER AWESOME UPDATE!!  I showed up on comptroller website July 22, TT&M notified Disney on July 23.  I called on July 30th, and they guy I spoke with was super nice, but I wasn't in their system at all yet.  He suggested I call back in a week.  Well, I called today (one day shy of a week).  I immediately told the lady that I wanted to book a trip, that I bought resale, and that I hadn't received my letter.  She looked me up, OFFERED to give me my membership number, checked availability, and helped me log on for the first time.  She had me on hold for a bit, and after coming back, let me know that the points hadn't been loaded, but should be by the end of business today.  Sure enough, my points are in there now.  It was an INCREDIBLE customer service experience, and not at all what I was expecting.  Needless to say, she got all 5's on the survey.  SO there is still hope for member numbers by phone.  I'll post final timeline tomorrow when I can get all my dates together.


Yay!!  So glad to hear this! Looks like we started and finished this journey together!  Enjoy all your future vacations!!!


----------



## chris springer

Well, both of these comments have inspired me to call early next week.  We were listed on the comptrollers site last Wednesday (7/29) and I think next Monday/Tuesday is the day I will call!  Thanks so much for this information.


----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

I just found out today my closing was done on VGF resale.  Now to keep checking the comptroller's site for deed recording then contacting Disney for my points.  I'm so excited!


----------



## sbelyo

I've given up over the phone...  I keep getting shot down.  I suspect my point are loaded by now ans my account was created on August 4th


----------



## jonesmatNY

As a seller, this is a long process too.

5/29 Offer Accepted
06/05 ROFR Sent out
6/29 ROFR Waived
7/22 Estopel Received
7/29 Closing Docs Sent out
7/31 My Closing Docs Received at Title Company
8/6 Closing Notification.

I keep checking my DVC Account to see when the Points get pulled from my Account.  That would finalize the closing and accounting reconciliation.

This was 150 Pt BCV Contract, 0/2015 54/2016 150/2017


----------



## sgrap

jonesmatNY said:


> As a seller, this is a long process too.
> 
> 5/29 Offer Accepted
> 06/05 ROFR Sent out
> 6/29 ROFR Waived
> 7/22 Estopel Received
> 7/29 Closing Docs Sent out
> 7/31 My Closing Docs Received at Title Company
> 8/6 Closing Notification.
> 
> I keep checking my DVC Account to see when the Points get pulled from my Account.  That would finalize the closing and accounting reconciliation.
> 
> This was 150 Pt BCV Contract, 0/2015 54/2016 150/2017


Congrats!  That actually seems pretty fast compared to the wait times we are seeing currently, ad I'm only about 16 days behind you.


----------



## coastalhh

DisneyGirlFlorida said:


> I just found out today my closing was done on VGF resale.  Now to keep checking the comptroller's site for deed recording then contacting Disney for my points.  I'm so excited!



How long is it usually taking to show up for recorded deed.  Then how long after that to get points.  I hope to close this week.


----------



## Cdqan

coastalhh said:


> How long is it usually taking to show up for recorded deed.  Then how long after that to get points.  I hope to close this week.


 It took me a three days to show up after I closed. I closed 7/28 and showed up 7/31, I am still waiting for my points and member number Seems to be taking 3 weeks or so to receive the letter in the mail, and doesn't look like calling has been working that well.


----------



## coastalhh

Cdqan said:


> It took me a three days to show up after I closed. I closed 7/28 and showed up 7/31, I am still waiting for my points and member number Seems to be taking 3 weeks or so to receive the letter in the mail, and doesn't look like calling has been working that well.



I am hoping to have everything finalized with points by 9-11.  If I dont close until Friday (or even monday) looks like that will be very tight.   Here is hoping


----------



## Cdqan

coastalhh said:


> I am hoping to have everything finalized with points by 9-11.  If I dont close until Friday (or even monday) looks like that will be very tight.   Here is hoping


 Yeah. Hopefully closing is quick for you, if so you should be in good shape. It only took two days for me and the sellers to get all our paperwork in, which hopefully happens for you as well! Good luck!


----------



## Cdqan

soooo....Here is my timeline...my awesome wife was able to call earlier and get the member number, We are now working on getting the on-line account set up and booking our trip for Jan, if anything is available.
Offer Sent 5/26
ROFR 6/19
Estoppel 7/20
Received closing 7/24
closed 7/28
showed up on OCC 7/31
got member # by phone 8/11

Total of 77 days from offer to member number
Good luck everybody waiting.


----------



## sgrap

Cdqan said:


> soooo....Here is my timeline...my awesome wife was able to call earlier and get the member number, We are now working on getting the on-line account set up and booking our trip for Jan, if anything is available.
> Offer Sent 5/26
> ROFR 6/19
> Estoppel 7/20
> Received closing 7/24
> closed 7/28
> showed up on OCC 7/31
> got member # by phone 8/11
> 
> Total of 77 days from offer to member number
> Good luck everybody waiting.


 congratulations!!


----------



## pinklotusflower

I received confirmation of our closing today, here's the next wait for our membership number, anyone had any luck getting it over the phone recently and how long was it after you closed. Thx


----------



## Rusteze

Cdqan said:


> soooo....Here is my timeline...my awesome wife was able to call earlier and get the member number, We are now working on getting the on-line account set up and booking our trip for Jan, if anything is available.
> Offer Sent 5/26
> ROFR 6/19
> Estoppel 7/20
> Received closing 7/24
> closed 7/28
> showed up on OCC 7/31
> got member # by phone 8/11
> 
> Total of 77 days from offer to member number
> Good luck everybody waiting.



sigh...I'm not as lucky, deed appeared on OCC on 7/27, called today but I'm not in the system yet


----------



## chris springer

Cdqan said:


> soooo....Here is my timeline...my awesome wife was able to call earlier and get the member number, We are now working on getting the on-line account set up and booking our trip for Jan, if anything is available.
> Offer Sent 5/26
> ROFR 6/19
> Estoppel 7/20
> Received closing 7/24
> closed 7/28
> showed up on OCC 7/31
> got member # by phone 8/11
> 
> Total of 77 days from offer to member number
> Good luck everybody waiting.




I have been shot down TWICE, no luck over the phone! It sucks!  We are in the system too because she verified information without any prompts from me!


----------



## sgrap

chris springer said:


> I have been shot down TWICE, no luck over the phone! It sucks!  We are in the system too because she verified information without any prompts from me!


It seems like there have been a couple of lucky people lately who have been able to get their member # and info over the phone this week.  If you are in a rush, I would keep trying and hopefully get a CM who will cooperate!


----------



## Cdqan

chris springer said:


> I have been shot down TWICE, no luck over the phone! It sucks!  We are in the system too because she verified information without any prompts from me!


Yeah I think we were really lucky. I had no hope of getting it over the phone, especially not before the 14 day mark. I think it may have been because when my wife spoke to them she was unsure of a lot of the stuff they were asking. Since I've been doing all the research and stuff my wife wasn't 100% sure of the questions they asked, ex...when they asked if it was resale my wife said she wasn't sure, because I was doing most of the work. Good luck!


----------



## Ck57524

I called today and said we are planning a vow renewal and was hoping to book a vacation soon, but I didn't have a member number yet. The guy I spoke to looked up both our names and didn't find anything, so sent me to member administration where she found the contract and that transfer papers were submitted and it was in the process of our account being created, but said that could be three weeks before we get all the papers to book. Ahh hoping if I call back next week I'll get our number. We want to book on the 22nd.


----------



## jonesmatNY

jonesmatNY said:


> As a seller, this is a long process too.
> 
> 5/29 Offer Accepted
> 06/05 ROFR Sent out
> 6/29 ROFR Waived
> 7/22 Estopel Received
> 7/29 Closing Docs Sent out
> 7/31 My Closing Docs Received at Title Company
> 8/6 Closing Notification.
> 
> I keep checking my DVC Account to see when the Points get pulled from my Account.  That would finalize the closing and accounting reconciliation.
> 
> This was 150 Pt BCV Contract, 0/2015 54/2016 150/2017




We showed up on the OCC site on 8/7, my DVC account shows a reduction in my monthly dues starting in September, but the contract and points have not been pulled from my account yet.


----------



## coastalhh

My timeline-
Offer Accepted 6-5
Sent to ROFR 6-5
Passed rofr 6-29
Spelling error corrected on rofr waiver 7-7
Notified through estoppel 8-3
Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5
Closed on 8-13 
Sent to have Deed recorded: 8-13
Recorded Deed showing up on County Website: TBD
Have Points: TBD


----------



## PrincessPiperMommy

My timeline is very close to yours coastalhh.    I was just recorded today so I'm hoping to get the member number soon so I can book a trip for my daughters.


----------



## Ck57524

chris springer said:


> I have been shot down TWICE, no luck over the phone! It sucks!  We are in the system too because she verified information without any prompts from me!



Have you tried calling again? Or did you receive a letter? Tried calling again today and he said it's almost done, so to call next week. Next Saturday is when I can.book so hopefully points are loaded by then and they'll give me my number still.


----------



## Lynsey722

I showed up on the OCC site on 7/30 (my closing company failed to tell me they had gotten everything done) so I'm currently one the phone with my fingers crossed that I can get my membership number from someone today


----------



## Ck57524

Keep us updated


Lynsey722 said:


> I showed up on the OCC site on 7/30 (my closing company failed to tell me they had gotten everything done) so I'm currently one the phone with my fingers crossed that I can get my membership number from someone today


----------



## Lynsey722

Ck57524 said:


> Keep us updated



No luck  I'm not in the system yet


----------



## chris springer

Ck57524 said:


> Have you tried calling again? Or did you receive a letter? Tried calling again today and he said it's almost done, so to call next week. Next Saturday is when I can.book so hopefully points are loaded by then and they'll give me my number still.


 
So...my wife and I have both tried to call (probably a total of 5-6 times) and we keep getting the "need your letter" routine.  Today when my wife called they said we were not even in the system but I know that is an untruth since I had another CM verify my info without any prompts from me and our deed was recorded on 7/29/15.  I just dont understand how we are DVC members ( but not on paper) and are treated like second class citizens, makes no sense to me at all!  Maybe we will get our letter tomorrow?! Wishful thinking.


----------



## ruzer28

So happy to be here on this thread after 43 days on Estoppel! Just got closing docs today. Let's hope this part goes quicker!


----------



## LonghornBelle

Finally closed! Just waiting on my letter! What a long process! 

5/20 - Sent for ROFR
6/17 - Waived ROFR
7/13 - Estoppel
7/21 - Closing docs and check mailed to title co.
7/31 - Deed recorded on comptroller


----------



## mommy123

Closing docs 7/14.  Received membership number 8/13.  No problem making a Beach Club reservation for 3/16.


----------



## jnjhuddle

My final timeline
4/9   offer sent
4/10  offer accepted
4/13  sent to rofr
5/15  addendum to contract        
         (banked points issue)
5/29  rofr waived
6/24  Estoppel 
7/13  closing docs sent/received
          (This part was delayed  
            For 1 week by me due 
             To vacation)
7/20  deed recorded
8/8    Letter received with
         Member #
8/15   Member cards/new 
          Member package           
          Received

Whew!!! Next contract sent to rofr 8/9!


----------



## Lynsey722

Lynsey722 said:


> No luck  I'm not in the system yet


So funny story after being told yesterday I wasn't in their system my letter with my membership ID arrived today. Way to go member services. Clearly I'm impressed by then already. Now to call back today and get my online account activated!!!


----------



## chris springer

Lynsey722 said:


> So funny story after being told yesterday I wasn't in their system my letter with my membership ID arrived today. Way to go member services. Clearly I'm impressed by then already. Now to call back today and get my online account activated!!!





chris springer said:


> So...my wife and I have both tried to call (probably a total of 5-6 times) and we keep getting the "need your letter" routine.  Today when my wife called they said we were not even in the system but I know that is an untruth since I had another CM verify my info without any prompts from me and our deed was recorded on 7/29/15.  I just dont understand how we are DVC members ( but not on paper) and are treated like second class citizens, makes no sense to me at all!  Maybe we will get our letter tomorrow?! Wishful thinking.



Exactly what happened to us, our letter arrived today!!  I knew they were not speaking the truth!!  On the phone now *WAITING AGAIN*!


----------



## chris springer

Final timeline

5/25  offer made /accepted
6/19  ROFR
7/21 estoppel/closing
7/29  Deed recorded
8/15 received letter
82 days
Very happy it is over and I know we will do it again.  The wait won't be so bad since we have points now.


----------



## Cdqan

chris springer said:


> Final timeline
> 
> 5/25  offer made /accepted
> 6/19  ROFR
> 7/21 estoppel/closing
> 7/29  Deed recorded
> 8/15 received letter
> 82 days
> Very happy it is over and I know we will do it again.  The wait won't be so bad since we have points now.


 Congrats!!! It's Finally over!!


----------



## Ck57524

chris springer said:


> Final timeline
> 
> 5/25  offer made /accepted
> 6/19  ROFR
> 7/21 estoppel/closing
> 7/29  Deed recorded
> 8/15 received letter
> 82 days
> Very happy it is over and I know we will do it again.  The wait won't be so bad since we have points now.



Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Received our letter yesterday. 2 wks exactly after deed recorded, faster than I expected from reading on here. 86 days total from start to first trip booked.


----------



## sgrap

I'm movin' on over from the estoppel thread.  I was just here in March/April and now I'm back with a 2nd contract.    We passed ROFR on 7/10 and received our closing docs today, 8/17.  I think our estoppel arrived on last Thursday or Friday, so I'm going with 8/14.  Our paperwork will be sent out 2nd day air FedEx tomorrow, and I'm hoping these sellers are as awesome at returning their documents quickly as our last ones were.


----------



## Rusteze

Here's my timeline:
5/15 offer accepted
5/18 sent to ROFR
6/12 ROFR waived
7/24 closed
7/27 deed recorded
8/14 letter received

Sigh of relief and


----------



## Ck57524

Got our member number today. Called yesterday and got turned down, but they could see it in the system. Today I called and the lady gave it to me no problem.


----------



## coastalhh

-UPDATE-  Now showing up on county website as of 8-14 and closing agent informed us that disney has all the paper work by 8-17.   Now waiting for points

My timeline-
Offer Accepted 6-5
Sent to ROFR 6-5
Passed rofr 6-29
Spelling error corrected on rofr waiver 7-7
Notified through estoppel 8-3
Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5
Closed on 8-13
Sent to have Deed recorded: 8-13
Recorded Deed showing up on County Website: 8-14
Closing Agent says that Disney has all paperwork 8-17
Have Points: TBD


----------



## coastalhh

Ck57524 said:


> Got our member number today. Called yesterday and got turned down, but they could see it in the system. Today I called and the lady gave it to me no problem.



But you still havnt gotten the letter?   Do you live out of country?  I wonder if those taking 3 weeks or more live west coast or out of country?  A letter posted from orlando to where I live takes 1 to 2 days usually


----------



## sgrap

How does the timeline differ for those of us who are already members and are adding points onto the same member #?


----------



## Ck57524

We live in ny, so it should only take 3 days from orlando. I got so many different answers from people when trying to get my member number. Some saying about a week from the account being created, to 2-4 weeks from the account being created, to 25-45 days. It was odd that all last week they would look it up, and I wasn't in the system, then on Monday and Tuesday one looked it up but wouldn't give me my number, and the others said I had to wait for a letter. Then finally today the lady on choice 1 gave me my number with no hesitation.


----------



## Ck57524

sgrap said:


> How does the timeline differ for those of us who are already members and are adding points onto the same member #?


 I think the difference is that you won't have to wait for a member letter to be mailed or have the luck of getting someone to give it to you, as it should just appear on your account like two weeks after closing is what it seems to be running.


----------



## sgrap

Ck57524 said:


> I think the difference is that you won't have to wait for a member letter to be mailed or have the luck of getting someone to give it to you, as it should just appear on your account like two weeks after closing is what it seems to be running.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## chris springer

Ck57524 said:


> Got our member number today. Called yesterday and got turned down, but they could see it in the system. Today I called and the lady gave it to me no problem.


 
Congrats!


----------



## DisneyGirlFlorida

Soooo happy my resale process is DONE!

Here's my timeline:

Accepted Offer 5-19
Submitted to ROFR 5-21
Passed ROFR 6-15
Closing Docs Rec'd 7-19
Closing Docs Sent 7-20
Closing Done 8-6
Recorded Deed 8-7
Received Points in Account 8-19
Booked first reservation 8-19

I should note I already had an existing DVC account so that may have sped things up.  I never received anything in the mail.  I just logged into the DVC site one day and noticed the contract was listed but no points. The next day, points were loaded.

A few other points of note:

1.  My contract had banked points from 2014.  Those are not showing up on my account on the website because they were banked before ownership transferred.  After a moment of panic and a phone call, the CM at DVC explained that to me.
2.  DO NOT buy resale unless you are looking to use those points at LEAST 11-12 months out.  I knew it would be close, but I was hoping to use this contract for Princess Marathon Weekend for a stay at the Poly/BLT and as of today, all I could get was SSR.

So, a good rule of thumb based on my experience is 90 days until you can make your first reservation.


----------



## sgrap

DisneyGirlFlorida said:


> Soooo happy my resale process is DONE!
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Accepted Offer 5-19
> Submitted to ROFR 5-21
> Passed ROFR 6-15
> Closing Docs Rec'd 7-19
> Closing Docs Sent 7-20
> Closing Done 8-6
> Recorded Deed 8-7
> Received Points in Account 8-19
> Booked first reservation 8-19
> 
> I should note I already had an existing DVC account so that may have sped things up.  I never received anything in the mail.  I just logged into the DVC site one day and noticed the contract was listed but no points. The next day, points were loaded.
> 
> A few other points of note:
> 
> 1.  My contract had banked points from 2014.  Those are not showing up on my account on the website because they were banked before ownership transferred.  After a moment of panic and a phone call, the CM at DVC explained that to me.
> 2.  DO NOT buy resale unless you are looking to use those points at LEAST 11-12 months out.  I knew it would be close, but I was hoping to use this contract for Princess Marathon Weekend for a stay at the Poly/BLT and as of today, all I could get was SSR.
> 
> So, a good rule of thumb based on my experience is 90 days until you can make your first reservation.


Congratulations! ! Thx for sharing your timeline.


----------



## LonghornBelle

Ck57524 said:


> Got our member number today. Called yesterday and got turned down, but they could see it in the system. Today I called and the lady gave it to me no problem.


My deed was recorded 7/31. I haven't received my letter yet. I called yesterday and was turned down, stating I had to wait for the letter. Is there a trick or something to persuade these CMs for a member number or to see if I'm even in the system yet?


----------



## sgrap

LonghornBelle said:


> My deed was recorded 7/31. I haven't received my letter yet. I called yesterday and was turned down, stating I had to wait for the letter. Is there a trick or something to persuade these CMs for a member number or to see if I'm even in the system yet?


I think the trick is to keep calling and hopefully find a CM that will cooperate.  I used option #3, but I think others have used #1?  I got mine in April, when they seemed to generally be more willing to give info out over the phone. Good luck!


----------



## Ck57524

I asked someone else this question and they told me to keep calling and ask to speak to someone else if they wouldn't give it to me. All last week they were super willing, and this week it was like pulling teeth. I was transferred to member administration to find out if I was in the system but they wouldn't give me my number. Then yesterday I called member services(option 1) and said I was trying to book my vow renewal but needed my member number. She asked my name, address, and pulled it up. Just keep trying.


----------



## chris springer

LonghornBelle said:


> My deed was recorded 7/31. I haven't received my letter yet. I called yesterday and was turned down, stating I had to wait for the letter. Is there a trick or something to persuade these CMs for a member number or to see if I'm even in the system yet?



My wife and I were shot down 5-6 times and FINALLY we received our letter.  Deed was recorded on 7/29, letter was dated 8/10, received letter on 8/15.  Keep trying, good luck hope you get your letter soon


----------



## sbelyo

I had no luck over the phone at all.  I gave up after 5 tries and then the letter came.  I want to say we were right at 100 days from offer to letter.  It would've been quicker but there were delays on the sellers side.  The disney and title timelines were spot on, it was just getting the documents from the sellers that added roughly two weeks.

At the end of the day it all worked out and my waitlist came through about 10 days after making it


----------



## LonghornBelle

sbelyo said:


> I had no luck over the phone at all.  I gave up after 5 tries and then the letter came.  I want to say we were right at 100 days from offer to letter.  It would've been quicker but there were delays on the sellers side.  The disney and title timelines were spot on, it was just getting the documents from the sellers that added roughly two weeks.
> 
> At the end of the day it all worked out and my waitlist came through about 10 days after making it


I'm on 94 days from offer. Still no letter. Still no luck with obtaining my member number from member services. Sighhh...


----------



## LonghornBelle

Finally received my letter today! Could someone help me out with regards to setting up an online account?


----------



## chris springer

LonghornBelle said:


> Finally received my letter today! Could someone help me out with regards to setting up an online account?



Congrats!!  you need to call MS and get the verification code, they will help you with everything.  800-800-9800, I used option 1 last Saturday.  Good luck!


----------



## ruzer28

So excited!! Just heard from the Title company that we closed!! In the home stretch now.  Here's our timeline so far:

June 1: Offer accepted
June 8: Sent for ROFR
July 2: Passed ROFR
August 14: Received Closing Docs
August 25: Closed
August 26: Recorded on OCC website
September 8: letter received


----------



## skateshome

Done and done......IT's OFFICIAL PEOPLE....WE ARE NOW DVC MEMBERS!!!!
Called and spoke to a very nice gentleman that gave me my member number and help set me up on the site. 
Started the process 5/23 so almost 3 months to the day.


----------



## pinklotusflower

we are also now DVC members I also got a nice guy yesterday that gave me our membership number, we made the offer on the 26th May and have our first trip booked for the 9th September.


----------



## chris springer

pinklotusflower said:


> we are also now DVC members I also got a nice guy yesterday that gave me our membership number, we made the offer on the 26th May and have our first trip booked for the 9th September.



That's great!  I hope you enjoy your DVC for many years!!


----------



## sgrap

Congrats to the new members!!!    That was us just a few months ago, and now we are waiting to close on our 2nd contract.  Beware of addonitis .  .  . the threat is real!


----------



## pinklotusflower

sgrap said:


> Congrats to the new members!!!    That was us just a few months ago, and now we are waiting to close on our 2nd contract.  Beware of addonitis .  .  . the threat is real!



thanks, I know what you mean I've been looking already for a small contract to add on but prices have jumped since we made our offer, some of them are not far off the direct price.


----------



## coastalhh

coastalhh said:


> -UPDATE-  Now showing up on county website as of 8-14 and closing agent informed us that disney has all the paper work by 8-17.   Now waiting for points
> 
> My timeline-
> Offer Accepted 6-5
> Sent to ROFR 6-5
> Passed rofr 6-29
> Spelling error corrected on rofr waiver 7-7
> Notified through estoppel 8-3
> Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5
> Closed on 8-13
> Sent to have Deed recorded: 8-13
> Recorded Deed showing up on County Website: 8-14
> Closing Agent says that Disney has all paperwork 8-17
> Have Points: TBD



My 8-27 Update is that I am just sitting here still waiting.....


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> I'm movin' on over from the estoppel thread.  I was just here in March/April and now I'm back with a 2nd contract.    We passed ROFR on 7/10 and received our closing docs today, 8/17.  I think our estoppel arrived on last Thursday or Friday, so I'm going with 8/14.  Our paperwork will be sent out 2nd day air FedEx tomorrow, and I'm hoping these sellers are as awesome at returning their documents quickly as our last ones were.


Woo-hoo, just got the e-mail that our documents have been sent to be recorded!


----------



## BlackPearl695

Closing Day is upon us!! Anxiously awaiting that glorious email telling us that we have not waited in vain. That a little piece of heaven which we have longed for since the beginning of June does now belong to us. That Dole Whips, mouse ears, character meals and fireworks are indeed a part of our future for many years to come. That dreams do come true!


----------



## sgrap

BlackPearl695 said:


> Closing Day is upon us!! Anxiously awaiting that glorious email telling us that we have not waited in vain. That a little piece of heaven which we have longed for since the beginning of June does now belong to us. That Dole Whips, mouse ears, character meals and fireworks are indeed a part of our future for many years to come. That dreams do come true!


Woo-hoo, it is sooo exciting, isn't it?!?! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BlackPearl695

We were scheduled to close on Friday. The title company said all our paperwork was in order and the seller's was also. It's now Tuesday and we are still waiting on an email telling us that the deed has been filed with Disney. Does anyone know how long this should take? I know that it will be about three weeks after that before the account is set up. Just wondering if I should be concerned.


----------



## chris springer

o





BlackPearl695 said:


> We were scheduled to close on Friday. The title company said all our paperwork was in order and the seller's was also. It's now Tuesday and we are still waiting on an email telling us that the deed has been filed with Disney. Does anyone know how long this should take? I know that it will be about three weeks after that before the account is set up. Just wondering if I should be concerned.



From what you're telling me is that all paperwork is submitted and signed, correct?   Our deed showed up on the site about 2-3 days after we were told everything is all set

Check this website
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## sgrap

BlackPearl695 said:


> We were scheduled to close on Friday. The title company said all our paperwork was in order and the seller's was also. It's now Tuesday and we are still waiting on an email telling us that the deed has been filed with Disney. Does anyone know how long this should take? I know that it will be about three weeks after that before the account is set up. Just wondering if I should be concerned.


With 2 contracts now (both Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title), we have received an e-mail from the broker notifying us:
_Just a note to let you know that the closing company has advised us the deed has been sent to recording in the appropriate county.  Once recorded and sent to Disney, please allow 12-14 BUSINESS days for the transfer to be completed. Once the transfer has been completed by DVC Membership Administration and the points have been transferred into your account by Member Services), they will MAIL you your DVC Membership ID number, which will be required when contacting Member Services (1-800-800-9800) regarding points usage/reservations._
I think it was within a day of closing.  I would recommend calling or e-mailing your broker. Good luck!


----------



## coastalhh

--done--

My timeline-
Offer Accepted 6-5
Sent to ROFR 6-5
Passed rofr 6-29
Spelling error corrected on rofr waiver 7-7
Notified through estoppel 8-3
Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5
Closed on 8-13
Sent to have Deed recorded: 8-13
Recorded Deed showing up on County Website: 8-14
Closing Agent says that Disney has all paperwork 8-17
Have Points: 8-28


84 days start to finish.  85 if you count the first day I made the offer.


----------



## jnjhuddle

coastalhh said:


> --done--
> 
> My timeline-
> Offer Accepted 6-5
> Sent to ROFR 6-5
> Passed rofr 6-29
> Spelling error corrected on rofr waiver 7-7
> Notified through estoppel 8-3
> Received closing documents dated 8-4 on 8-5
> Closed on 8-13
> Sent to have Deed recorded: 8-13
> Recorded Deed showing up on County Website: 8-14
> Closing Agent says that Disney has all paperwork 8-17
> Have Points: 8-28
> 
> 
> 84 days start to finish.  85 if you count the first day I made the offer.


Hooray! Congrats!


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> Woo-hoo, just got the e-mail that our documents have been sent to be recorded!


I found our deed recorded on Orange County (in CA--VGC contract) website this morning, dated 8/27!  Just showed up today!  Hurray, almost there! I think I just wait for points to show up on my membership since we are already members and are adding this same UY/resort contract on?


----------



## HookdonWDW

sgrap said:


> I found our deed recorded on Orange County (in CA--VGC contract) website this morning, dated 8/27!  Just showed up today!  Hurray, almost there! I think I just wait for points to show up on my membership since we are already members and are adding this same UY/resort contract on?



Ours was recorded the same day. I'm hoping that the points will be loaded into our membership by next Friday - need to bank some points by the end of September!


----------



## sgrap

HookdonWDW said:


> Ours was recorded the same day. I'm hoping that the points will be loaded into our membership by next Friday - need to bank some points by the end of September!


This is only our 2nd contract, so I have no experience in the adding on time frame.  The broker's e-mail said 12-14 business days for the transfer to be completed, so I guess we'll find out if that applies to adding on contracts or not.  Good luck!  Are you a Florida contract?


----------



## HookdonWDW

sgrap said:


> This is only our 2nd contract, so I have no experience in the adding on time frame.  The broker's e-mail said 12-14 business days for the transfer to be completed, so I guess we'll find out if that applies to adding on contracts or not.  Good luck!  Are you a Florida contract?



Yes. FL contract. This will be #4.


----------



## sgrap

HookdonWDW said:


> Yes. FL contract. This will be #4.


Wow, awesome!  You should be telling me how this works!  Do the points just magically show up online?


----------



## HookdonWDW

sgrap said:


> Wow, awesome!  You should be telling me how this works!  Do the points just magically show up online?



That's the theory, lol. As long as everything matches up, (names, UY) you should go into your account one day and suddenly see the add-on listed. Good luck!


----------



## BlackPearl695

Just got an email from the title company. Our closing has not completed yet. Ugh! I've been informed that they had a ton of closings all come up at the same time and they are working hard to get them all completed. She said to give them a couple more days. It's been 79 days today since we made our offer and it was accepted.


----------



## sgrap

BlackPearl695 said:


> Just got an email from the title company. Our closing has not completed yet. Ugh! I've been informed that they had a ton of closings all come up at the same time and they are working hard to get them all completed. She said to give them a couple more days. It's been 79 days today since we made our offer and it was accepted.


Ug, so sorry!


----------



## JWG

Eek... the length to closing is getting out of hand.


----------



## HookdonWDW

HookdonWDW said:


> Ours was recorded the same day. I'm hoping that the points will be loaded into our membership by next Friday - need to bank some points by the end of September!



Following up Points are added to my Member Account. 1 Week from the time the deed was recorded.


----------



## sgrap

HookdonWDW said:


> Following up Points are added to my Member Account. 1 Week from the time the deed was recorded.


Awesome, I checked ours this morning and still nothing added. I will have to check again this afternoon! Congratulations!


----------



## HookdonWDW

sgrap said:


> Awesome, I checked ours this morning and still nothing added. I will have to check again this afternoon! Congratulations!



Thanks!  Hopefully yours are there soon!


----------



## BlackPearl695

Spoke to our broker yesterday to find out what the holdup was. According to her, there was a typo on the paperwork and they held up our closing to get our approval on the change. However, no one notified us or our broker of the discrepancy! Our broker got our approval on the change and supposedly, our closing will now be completed on Tuesday. Feeling pretty frustrated right now. I know I'll be happy when this is all over, but I can do without the added stress in my life.


----------



## sgrap

HookdonWDW said:


> Thanks!  Hopefully yours are there soon!


Still no new points . . . we're not in a huge hurry, so not a big deal, but I would just like to know it is all done.


----------



## sgrap

BlackPearl695 said:


> Spoke to our broker yesterday to find out what the holdup was. According to her, there was a typo on the paperwork and they held up our closing to get our approval on the change. However, no one notified us or our broker of the discrepancy! Our broker got our approval on the change and supposedly, our closing will now be completed on Tuesday. Feeling pretty frustrated right now. I know I'll be happy when this is all over, but I can do without the added stress in my life.


UG, frustrating!!


----------



## HookdonWDW

sgrap said:


> Still no new points . . . we're not in a huge hurry, so not a big deal, but I would just like to know it is all done.



My current and future points are there, but the banked points aren't showing up. Hoping that they just haven't been loaded into the system yet. I'll check with Member Administration if they aren't loaded by Tuesday...


----------



## sgrap

sgrap said:


> Awesome, I checked ours this morning and still nothing added. I will have to check again this afternoon! Congratulations!


Our points were loaded onto our membership today, woo-hoo!  We closed 8-27. Initial offer 6-12, sent to Disney for ROFR 6-14. Points showed up 9-8.


----------



## HookdonWDW

sgrap said:


> Our points were loaded onto our membership today, woo-hoo!  We closed 8-27. Initial offer 6-12, sent to Disney for ROFR 6-14. Points showed up 9-8.



Fantastic!  Enjoy!


----------



## ruzer28

Ok, we're done. Received our letter today and have our first trip booked for next May. For those of you still waiting, Disney seems to be speeding up the letter process. Our deed was recorded on August 26, so today is one day shy of two weeks, and that includes a holiday. Oh, and points were all loaded as well.


----------



## RobbW

sgrap said:


> Our points were loaded onto our membership today, woo-hoo!  We closed 8-27. Initial offer 6-12, sent to Disney for ROFR 6-14. Points showed up 9-8.



Woo hoo, indeed! Congrats!



ruzer28 said:


> Ok, we're done. Received our letter today and have our first trip booked for next May. For those of you still waiting, Disney seems to be speeding up the letter process. Our deed was recorded on August 26, so today is one day shy of two weeks, and that includes a holiday. Oh, and points were all loaded as well.



Ruzer, which of your contracts is this for? I have you in my database with a 100pt BLT sent to ROFR on 06/08/185 and a 150pt SSR sent to ROFR on 07/23/15. I have you passing ROFR on BLT on 07/01/15 and SSR on 08/17/15 (my birthday!) and receiving closing docs for BLT on 08/14/15. But that's the end of my data trail for your purchases.


----------



## sgrap

Here is our complete timeline, now that I am home.  My daughter had surgery today, so it was a long day!  Finding our points added was a nice surprise on the way home.

Offer accepted 6/12/15

Sent to ROFR 6/14/15

ROFR passed 7/10/15

Estoppel around 8/14/15 (never given exact date)

Closing documents received 8/18/15

Closed 8/27/15

Recorded 8/27/15 (showed up on Orange County CA website on 9/2/15)

Points added to membership 9/8/15


----------



## ruzer28

RobbW said:


> Woo hoo, indeed! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Ruzer, which of your contracts is this for? I have you in my database with a 100pt BLT sent to ROFR on 06/08/185 and a 150pt SSR sent to ROFR on 07/23/15. I have you passing ROFR on BLT on 07/01/15 and SSR on 08/17/15 (my birthday!) and receiving closing docs for BLT on 08/14/15. But that's the end of my data trail for your purchases.



It's the BLT contract. I'm still waiting for closing on SSR. (happy birthday!)


----------



## gandyeye

Well, I just found out that the closing on out BCV contract cannot occur until after 9/30 due to an UNDISCLOSED reservation by the seller.  The seller says that the sale went much quicker than they expected and they didn't think the 9/30 date would be an issue.  Well, IT IS!  This after our estoppel took only 16 days.  I really thought we would be able to use our points for an early Dec. trip that is scheduled, but now that is looking dim.  

Man, I am bummed.


----------



## RobbW

gandyeye said:


> Well, I just found out that the closing on out BCV contract cannot occur until after 9/30 due to an UNDISCLOSED reservation by the seller.  The seller says that the sale went much quicker than they expected and they didn't think the 9/30 date would be an issue.  Well, IT IS!  This after our estoppel took only 16 days.  I really thought we would be able to use our points for an early Dec. trip that is scheduled, but now that is looking dim.
> 
> Man, I am bummed.



Booooooooo! Hiss!


----------



## tracylovesdisney

Our timeline on 200 points at BWV:

Offer accepted 6/14/15

Sent to ROFR 6/16/15

ROFR passed 7/13/15

Estoppel around 8/17/15 (never given the exact date)

Closing documents received 8/21/15

Closed around 9/4/15 (never given the exact date)

Recorded 9/8/15 

Points added to membership: anxiously awaiting

I am glad we weren't needing these points to book a trip as it has taken forever or so it seems!


----------



## sgrap

tracylovesdisney said:


> Our timeline on 200 points at BWV:
> 
> Offer accepted 6/14/15
> 
> Sent to ROFR 6/16/15
> 
> ROFR passed 7/13/15
> 
> Estoppel around 8/17/15 (never given the exact date)
> 
> Closing documents received 8/21/15
> 
> Closed around 9/4/15 (never given the exact date)
> 
> Recorded 9/8/15
> 
> Points added to membership: anxiously awaiting
> 
> I am glad we weren't needing these points to book a trip as it has taken forever or so it seems!


You are only a few days behind us, so hopefully you will get your points added soon!


----------



## JWG

JWG---$125-$12,500-100-BLT-Aug-38/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, PRORATED 2015MF -sent 8/10 -passed 9/2 -received closing docs 9/16

Received our closing docs today!
37 days total from purchase to docs in hand.  Not bad at all.


----------



## sgrap

JWG said:


> JWG---$125-$12,500-100-BLT-Aug-38/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, PRORATED 2015MF -sent 8/10 -passed 9/2 -received closing docs 9/16
> 
> Received our closing docs today!
> 37 days total from purchase to docs in hand.  Not bad at all.


Wow, that is near miraculous!  Congratulations!


----------



## RobbW

JWG said:


> JWG---$125-$12,500-100-BLT-Aug-38/'14, 100/'15, 100/'16, PRORATED 2015MF -sent 8/10 -passed 9/2 -received closing docs 9/16
> 
> Received our closing docs today!
> 37 days total from purchase to docs in hand.  Not bad at all.



Must be the magic of BLT! Our BLT closing docs came darn quick, too!


----------



## JWG

RobbW said:


> Must be the magic of BLT! Our BLT closing docs came darn quick, too!



When they don't have any direct sales to process, I guess they have some time on their hands.


----------



## ruzer28

It took me 100+ to close on my BLT... I must have done something wrong somewhere.


----------



## RobbW

ruzer28 said:


> It took me 100+ to close on my BLT... I must have done something wrong somewhere.



The pixie dust gods were punishing you for wrongs committed in a prior life?!


----------



## sgrap

For anyone keeping track . . . final timeline for our add-on contract.  We received our member # in the mail today.  It was the same UY and resort, so it was added on to our previous membership.  But apparently they still send out the letter.  
Offer accepted 6/12/15

Sent to ROFR 6/14/15

ROFR passed 7/10/15

Estoppel around 8/14/15 (never given exact date)

Closing documents received 8/18/15

Closed 8/27/15

Recorded 8/27/15 (showed up on Orange County CA website on 9/2/15)

Points added to membership 9/8/15

Member # in the mail 9/17/15


----------



## JWG

We turned around our closing docs today (9/17) including doing a wire transfer they should have confirmation of tomorrow.
So,
Offer accepted - 8/10
Submitted to ROFR - 8/11
Passed ROFR - 9/1
Receieved closing docs - 9/16
Closing docs/payment made - 9/18
Closed - ???
Recorded - ???
Points in hand - ???


----------



## JWG

JWG said:


> We turned around our closing docs today (9/17) including doing a wire transfer they should have confirmation of tomorrow.
> So,
> Offer accepted - 8/10
> Submitted to ROFR - 8/11
> Passed ROFR - 9/1
> Receieved closing docs - 9/16
> Closing docs/payment made - 9/18
> Closed - ???
> Recorded - ???
> Points in hand - ???



So we confirmed our paperwork and wire transfer was received by TST&M today.  But they're waiting on the seller's docs.  That amazes me. I know buyer's are usually most excited to get their points and close, but all the seller's have to do is sign two pages and scan/fax them in. You'd think they'd be all over getting their large cash payment...


----------



## Iamthequeen

Here is my sad tale - offer made and accepted on 5/31, sent to Disney for ROFR on June 4, cleared ROFR on June 29, cleared estoppel on Aug 10.  STILL waiting for sellers to return their signed documents.  Thursday will be 45 days and this contract will be cancelled at that time.  We feel that we have been patient long enough.  We had planned to use the 2015 points for a trip in January and bank the remaining points, but that doesn't look feasible at this time.  I am beyond annoyed and upset.  Looks like we will be starting all over again.


----------



## sgrap

Iamthequeen said:


> Here is my sad tale - offer made and accepted on 5/31, sent to Disney for ROFR on June 4, cleared ROFR on June 29, cleared estoppel on Aug 10.  STILL waiting for sellers to return their signed documents.  Thursday will be 45 days and this contract will be cancelled at that time.  We feel that we have been patient long enough.  We had planned to use the 2015 points for a trip in January and bank the remaining points, but that doesn't look feasible at this time.  I am beyond annoyed and upset.  Looks like we will be starting all over again.


UG, I am so sorry, that stinks!!


----------



## JWG

Iamthequeen said:


> Here is my sad tale - offer made and accepted on 5/31, sent to Disney for ROFR on June 4, cleared ROFR on June 29, cleared estoppel on Aug 10.  STILL waiting for sellers to return their signed documents.  Thursday will be 45 days and this contract will be cancelled at that time.  We feel that we have been patient long enough.  We had planned to use the 2015 points for a trip in January and bank the remaining points, but that doesn't look feasible at this time.  I am beyond annoyed and upset.  Looks like we will be starting all over again.



Oh no!  That's awful... I just don't get it.  You should get the interest on your down payment and funds that have been in escrow for over a month (not that it's a lot, but why should the closing agent get them).  Too bad there's no skin in the game for the seller.


----------



## DVCnewB

These horror stories of non responsive sellers is making me nervous. We received our closing docs Saturday and plan to have our paperwork done and sent Tuesday. I hope we don't end up in the same situation.


----------



## DVCnewB

Can a seller back out of a agreement to gain a higher price than agreed to months ago? Would they still owe the broker their commission which would negate any higher price gain?


----------



## sgrap

DVCnewB said:


> These horror stories of non responsive sellers is making me nervous. We received our closing docs Saturday and plan to have our paperwork done and sent Tuesday. I hope we don't end up in the same situation.


Don't be too nervous.  These horror stories are the exceptions.  We've had 2 super fast sellers.  One got their notarized papers to the title company the same day as our paperwork--which was basically 2 days after receiving closing docs.  You generally hear the horror stories because they are so awful--and I agree, they are just plain horrible when they happen.  But most go quite smoothly. Hang in there!


----------



## ruzer28

Got my SSR closing docs today.  So here's my timeline so far:

7/23: Sent for ROFR
8/17: Passed ROFR
9/21: Closing docs received - I don't know when Estoppel was received, but I'm guessing Wednesday or Thursday of last week


----------



## Iamthequeen

sgrap said:


> Don't be too nervous.  These horror stories are the exceptions.  We've had 2 super fast sellers.  One got their notarized papers to the title company the same day as our paperwork--which was basically 2 days after receiving closing docs.  You generally hear the horror stories because they are so awful--and I agree, they are just plain horrible when they happen.  But most go quite smoothly. Hang in there!



I agree, don't be nervous.  Our sellers are foreign for this contract, and maybe they just don't understand the timeline.  We bought 2 contracts previously with no problems.


----------



## RobbW

Figured I'd post a couple reports in this thread, too.

Average number of days from passing ROFR to receiving closing docs:


----------



## RobbW

RobbW said:


> Must be the magic of BLT! Our BLT closing docs came darn quick, too!



So, our closing docs arrived on 9/14/15, only 14 days after we passed ROFR. Freaky fast! However, we weren't prepared for such a quick turnaround and rushed to get funds transferred from several sources all into one account so we could cut a single cashier's check. Well, our bank's hold on all transferred funds was finally released today. Our cashier's check with signed closing docs is already with FedEx for overnight delivery by 10:30 am tomorrow morning! Title company confirmed they've already received the sellers' signed closing docs. Yay!

Unfortunately, title company said they are processing so many files right now that they are running behind. Our closing is currently set for 10/18. I'm hoping for another unexpectedly quick turnaround like with our ROFR->Closing Docs.


----------



## ell13

And now I'm here. 

$134-$13,883-100-BLT-Oct-0/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17

Offer accepted - 8/12
Submitted to ROFR - 8/13
Passed ROFR - 9/8
Received closing docs - 9/22
Closing docs/payment made - 9/24
Closed - ???
Recorded - ???
Points in hand - ???


----------



## sgrap

ell13 said:


> And now I'm here.
> 
> $134-$13,883-100-BLT-Oct-0/'15, 100/'16, 100/'17
> 
> Offer accepted - 8/12
> Submitted to ROFR - 8/13
> Passed ROFR - 9/8
> Received closing docs - 9/22
> Closing docs/payment made - ???
> Closed - ???
> Recorded - ???
> Points in hand - ???


Another very fast BLT contract! Congratulations!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Happy to say...
Offer made 7/5
Offer excepted 7/6
Sent to ROFR 7/8
Passed ROFR 8/3
Received closing Docs 9/10
CLOSED 9/22
So excited to see the points loaded and be DONE with this process!!


----------



## bcwilson

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> Happy to say...
> Offer made 7/5
> Offer excepted 7/6
> Sent to ROFR 7/8
> Passed ROFR 8/3
> Received closing Docs 9/10
> CLOSED 9/22
> So excited to see the points loaded and be DONE with this process!!



So excited that your points loaded.  We have almost the same dates but aren't members yet so we are still waiting on the Disney info to come in the mail.


----------



## RobbW

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> Happy to say...
> Offer made 7/5
> Offer excepted 7/6
> Sent to ROFR 7/8
> Passed ROFR 8/3
> Received closing Docs 9/10
> CLOSED 9/22
> So excited to see the points loaded and be DONE with this process!!



Sorry. Just wondering about that last sentence of yours. Are you saying you have already received your member number and your points have already been loaded to your account? After only closing yesterday? Or should that sentence read, "I will be so excited once the points are loaded and be DONE with this process!!"?


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Correct...I mean I WILL be excited to see the points loaded and be done!!  We are current members with same UY so think by end of next week we could have them loaded.


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

bcwilson said:


> So excited that your points loaded.  We have almost the same dates but aren't members yet so we are still waiting on the Disney info to come in the mail.


We haven't gotten our points loaded yet...I meant I WILL be so excited to see the points loaded and be done!  I checked OCC site yesterday, the deed has been recorded.  So we might get the points in the next 10-12 days...but our luck it will be another few weeks, this has been a very long process!


----------



## RobbW

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> We haven't gotten our points loaded yet...I meant I WILL be so excited to see the points loaded and be done!  I checked OCC site yesterday, the deed has been recorded.  So we might get the points in the next 10-12 days...but our luck it will be another few weeks, this has been a very long process!



The deed was recorded on the OCC site the same day as closing?! Wowza! Good show!

Hope mine goes that fast. FedEx confirmed our signed closing docs and cashier's check were received by the title company this morning. Last night, our broker emailed us to say that since the sellers have already returned their closing docs, once the title company receives our check and docs, the contract will be closed. I don't know what to make of this. Does that mean that our purchase can/should be closed immediately upon all closing docs and payments being received? I'm confused because yesterday the title company told us once they receive our docs, it would probably be another two weeks for them to update the docs and prepare the deed for recording. Our closing date is scheduled for 10/18. Not sure who to believe.


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

RobbW said:


> The deed was recorded on the OCC site the same day as closing?! Wowza! Good show!
> 
> Hope mine goes that fast. FedEx confirmed our signed closing docs and cashier's check were received by the title company this morning. Last night, our broker emailed us to say that since the sellers have already returned their closing docs, once the title company receives our check and docs, the contract will be closed. I don't know what to make of this. Does that mean that our purchase can/should be closed immediately upon all closing docs and payments being received? I'm confused because yesterday the title company told us once they receive our docs, it would probably be another two weeks for them to update the docs and prepare the deed for recording. Our closing date is scheduled for 10/18. Not sure who to believe.


I'm not sure who to believe.  We received an email Saturday stating we would close after the seller returned a form that was incorrect.  Received notice yesterday that we had closed and I checked OCC and it was there.


----------



## Eric Topp

You have to love the OCC site. Now if you could only export the data to Excel!


----------



## sgrap

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> I'm not sure who to believe.  We received an email Saturday stating we would close after the seller returned a form that was incorrect.  Received notice yesterday that we had closed and I checked OCC and it was there.



I would say to believe the OCC website.


----------



## RobbW

Eric Topp said:


> You have to love the OCC site. Now if you could only export the data to Excel!



Don't tempt me!


----------



## knobster

RobbW said:


> Don't tempt me!


Speaking of the OCC sight, I happened to be looking through documents for closing prices to get some ideas before I made my last offer (this was before Pangyal graciously picked up the ROFR thread) and I noticed that there seemed to be only one closing agent (***, for those of you familiar) who puts the purchase price into the closing papers. The others use some legal wording like "$10 plus other...". So it would hard to glean any useful number data from there, I would think.


----------



## Eric Topp

It depends on the document but this is what I came up with for an answer:

1) Search on the date range and enter the property name in "Legal Remarks". If you type in Bay Lake it will bring up everything with the name "Bay" and "Lake" in it (and lots of non-Disney stuff). Filter only on "Deed"
2) See the Doc Deed Tax and divide by $.70 and then multiply by 100 = X (which is the total sales price).
3) Review the doc to see how many points and divide X by the number of points

You will also see more than one document for the same transaction and some versions only have a tax of $.70. Not sure why but this may only be a "transfer". Perhaps someone else has an idea? Know that these numbers are like 90 days old (as to when the deal was struck) and that it may not include side deals like who paid for the points. You will probably also never see OKW listed in the documents as one of the Brokers told me that this is due to the fact that DVD just lists this as DVD "property" as they never thought they would do more than one! DVD is still selling plenty of things at $155-$170 a point!


----------



## RaymOOOnd

Hey all,

Sorry to ask such an inexperienced question but this is essentially my first thing resembling a real estate contract. Our BLT contract passed ROFR today. The estoppel for this resort appears to be taking a MUCH shorter time than I'd anticipated when I timed my offer, and the arrival of the closing documents appears likely to land at the beginning or middle of my honeymoon (during which I'm out of the country for just over two weeks, and will be unable to send a certified check from my bank, wire money, etc).

Does anyone have an impression of what the maximum acceptable delay is between receiving the closing docs and actually mailing out the funds? Would a couple of weeks in the worst case scenario be deal-breaking?


----------



## JWG

RobbW said:


> The deed was recorded on the OCC site the same day as closing?! Wowza! Good show!
> 
> Hope mine goes that fast. FedEx confirmed our signed closing docs and cashier's check were received by the title company this morning. Last night, our broker emailed us to say that since the sellers have already returned their closing docs, once the title company receives our check and docs, the contract will be closed. I don't know what to make of this. Does that mean that our purchase can/should be closed immediately upon all closing docs and payments being received? I'm confused because yesterday the title company told us once they receive our docs, it would probably be another two weeks for them to update the docs and prepare the deed for recording. Our closing date is scheduled for 10/18. Not sure who to believe.



Ok, I'm annoyed.  I confirmed ours and sellers docs were all received but our closing isn't scheduled until 10/23?!??!  You're going to sit on my money for a month?  Seems like a racket to earn interest.  Not happy


----------



## Eric Topp

Ray,

     Did the same on my first contract and just set a wire from my bank since I was in Chad/Niger. Did electronic signatures via Adobe. If I may ask, how long was your ROFR?


----------



## RaymOOOnd

Eric Topp said:


> Ray,
> 
> Did the same on my first contract and just set a wire from my bank since I was in Chad/Niger. Did electronic signatures via Adobe. If I may ask, how long was your ROFR?




It was sent for ROFR on 9/02 - so exactly 21 days. But the thing that's even more impressive is the recent reports of 12-15 day estoppel. I put in my offer on 9/01 knowing I'd be back around 11/01, thinking the thing had to take at least 60 days. This was at a time of estoppel taking what seemed like 40-45 days for most people.


----------



## hjlawton

JWG said:


> Ok, I'm annoyed.  I confirmed ours and sellers docs were all received but our closing isn't scheduled until 10/23?!??!  You're going to sit on my money for a month?  Seems like a racket to earn interest.  Not happy



Don't blame you one bit and I completely agree. We are in a similar situation. We were notified that all of the closing documents were received on 9/21 and closing will be scheduled as soon as possible, but they did not give us a date or time estimate. They stated we would be notified again once closing was completed.  So who knows how much longer? We really need access to our November expiring points ASAP; it's hard to be patient.


----------



## Iamthequeen

I cancelled our pending contract today. The seller did not return their signed documents and I am not waiting another day on them.  We made an offer on another contract today, and so we get to start this process all over.


----------



## Iamthequeen

RaymOOOnd said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry to ask such an inexperienced question but this is essentially my first thing resembling a real estate contract. Our BLT contract passed ROFR today. The estoppel for this resort appears to be taking a MUCH shorter time than I'd anticipated when I timed my offer, and the arrival of the closing documents appears likely to land at the beginning or middle of my honeymoon (during which I'm out of the country for just over two weeks, and will be unable to send a certified check from my bank, wire money, etc).
> 
> Does anyone have an impression of what the maximum acceptable delay is between receiving the closing docs and actually mailing out the funds? Would a couple of weeks in the worst case scenario be deal-breaking?



You actually have 45 days in which to get your documents in. The longer you wait, the longer it will be to closing. Also, you probably want to let your broker know about the delay.


----------



## dayzee1983

Trying not to get too bummed out. We sent our closing paperwork in overnight end from CA 3 weeks ago. Title company said last Wednesday they'd just recieved sellers and were requesting funds from our lender. It's been 8 days and no more news. I called Timeshare store and spoke with my agent who said it was funded last week Thursday and it should be closed by now but that he already sent an email to title company asking for update. Of course my hopes were lifted, I went to occ and there was nada. We cruise in 16 days... Guess no dvc mixer for us Also probably no Aulani in Jan. So bummed.


----------



## RobbW

RaymOOOnd said:


> It was sent for ROFR on 9/02 - so exactly 21 days. But the thing that's even more impressive is the recent reports of 12-15 day estoppel. I put in my offer on 9/01 knowing I'd be back around 11/01, thinking the thing had to take at least 60 days. This was at a time of estoppel taking what seemed like 40-45 days for most people.



Hey, Ray! First off, congrats on passing ROFR! Second, would you mind providing the usual details of this second contract of yours? Also, what happened with your first contract for AKV? I have it passing ROFR on 06/17/15, but then the trail runs cold after that. Have you closed? Received your member # and points? Thanks!


----------



## RaymOOOnd

Hey Robb,

Thanks! I'll be sure to put the details into the ROFR thread; forgot to do this earlier. Appreciate the advice from everyone - it looks like I can sign the documents remotely and wire the money from abroad. And this is worst case scenario; may not even be necessary unless the timing happens to be really bad. I shouldn't have started to panic.

The AKV contract is still a work in progress since it can't close until late Oct due to a pending reservation. Looking forward to that and will give the update when it finally happens


----------



## jessicaerv

Please tell me if I should be concerned -- my resale contract closed last Monday (9/14) but the deed is still not showing up on the County Recorder's website (updated through 9/22). Should it already be there?  If so, who would I contact to find out what may have gone wrong? 

Thanks!


----------



## Luvscrappin

jessicaerv said:


> Please tell me if I should be concerned -- my resale contract closed last Monday (9/14) but the deed is still not showing up on the County Recorder's website (updated through 9/22). Should it already be there?  If so, who would I contact to find out what may have gone wrong?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't think there are a reason for concern. We closed on 9/8 and ours was just recorded on 9/25 and still says "processing" I think this part is taking longer than I thought it would. I was hoping to have my membership info by the end of Sept


----------



## slh1977

Finally through the estoppel process and got my closing documents on 9/25.  Sent the money and documents back to the Title company today.   How long is this final phase of waiting usually?  I'm hoping there's a chance I can book by end of October for a May 2016 trip.

SLH1977 - $115-$21,600-180-BLT-Feb- 0/'14, 76/'15, 180/'16-sent 7/15, passed ROFR 8/14, Received Closing Papers 9/25


----------



## dmontgo

I just received my membership number in the mail today 9/28 for my BCV contract.  It was recorded on 9/16, so 12 days after recording.  I started the process on 7/12, so about two and a half months total.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Offer accepted on 6/27
Contract sent 6/30
Sent to ROFR on 7/1
Passed ROFR 7/27
Estopple  ??? (never received any notice)
Closing docs received 8/25
Closing docs sent 8/26
Seller docs sent 9/3
Closed and sent to Disney 9/17
Contract showed up on DVC website on 9/25
Points loaded on 9/28


----------



## JWG

Still not sure why when we sent closing docs back nearly 2 weeks ago (will be two weeks this Friday), our closing isn't scheduled until 10/23.  Anyone else having a 30+ day wait to close after returning docs?  I get we got our closing docs unusually fast (2 weeks after ROFR), but now we're just hainv to wait on the back side instead.


----------



## sticker231

JWG said:


> Still not sure why when we sent closing docs back nearly 2 weeks ago (will be two weeks this Friday), our closing isn't scheduled until 10/23.  Anyone else having a 30+ day wait to close after returning docs?  I get we got our closing docs unusually fast (2 weeks after ROFR), but now we're just hainv to wait on the back side instead.



Did your  seller have a trip planned?


----------



## RobbW

JWG said:


> Still not sure why when we sent closing docs back nearly 2 weeks ago (will be two weeks this Friday), our closing isn't scheduled until 10/23.  Anyone else having a 30+ day wait to close after returning docs?  I get we got our closing docs unusually fast (2 weeks after ROFR), but now we're just hainv to wait on the back side instead.



After receiving our closing docs unexpectedly fast (09/14, only 15 days after passing ROFR), we've run into this same issue. Granted, we, as the buyers, had to take a little longer returning our closing docs because we had to wait for banks to clear our transferred funds and release their pending holds before we could cut a cashier's check. We FedExed the docs and check overnight, which were verified received on 9/23. Checked with our broker and the title company, and they confirmed they had already received the sellers' closing docs. So, even though all closing documents and the final payment for the purchase have been received, the title company tells us we aren't scheduled to close until 10/18! The title company claimed they are processing a large volume of filings right now and it is causing a bit of a delay. I can understand a delay of a few days, but almost an entire MONTH?!?! What all is there to do other than type some names, dates, and info into a stock-generated deed and send it off to the county to be recorded.



sticker231 said:


> Did your  seller have a trip planned?



I had asked this very same question of another buyer a couple weeks ago. I thought maybe their sellers had a trip booked that they had to complete before the contract could actually be closed. However, in our case, I'm not aware of any pending reservation on the sellers' behalf. No such thing was stipulated in the original listing for our contract, and it has never been mentioned by our broker, the title company, or in the sales contract everyone signed. So, I assume that is not the case. I have no idea what is causing the delay.


----------



## JWG

sticker231 said:


> Did your  seller have a trip planned?


Nope.
I think it's the difference between the two major title companies.


----------



## gandyeye

JWG said:


> Still not sure why when we sent closing docs back nearly 2 weeks ago (will be two weeks this Friday), our closing isn't scheduled until 10/23.  Anyone else having a 30+ day wait to close after returning docs?  I get we got our closing docs unusually fast (2 weeks after ROFR), but now we're just hainv to wait on the back side instead.




I had the same problem, but slightly different.  No where in the advertisement of the contract was it mentioned that the contract could not close before 9/30/15.  I didn't know of it until I got my closing documents after a 15 day estoppel period and sent them for closing.  It was then that I was told by the closing agent that the contract could not close until 9/30.  It was due to an undisclosed reservation by the seller.  It was not disclosed because they thought the contract would never sell and process as fast as it did.  Upon close reading of the contract (which I should have done before signing), I did find a sentence that stated it could not close before 9/30.  The seller was even gracious enough to cancel his reservation since it was slowing down the process, but since it was stated in the contract, we cannot close until 9/30.  

Well, it is 9/30/2015 and I was told that the contract is "in line for processing to be sent to the county".  Who knows what that means.  So we wait........some more....


----------



## RobbW

Heard back from our broker today. She said that the closing company told her that since the original sales contract stipulated that closing will occur 75 days after the signed contracts are received, that means they (the title company) have 75 days to close the purchase. The title company is experiencing a high volume of filings right now and, therefore, other contracts that have an earlier date stated on them are being put ahead of our closing. Our broker is working hard to try and get the title company to move the process along a little faster, if at all possible.

A little while later, I received an email from the title company explaining what is remaining in the closing process. She said they sent a request back to Disney to re-verify that no points have been used out of the sellers' account. Also, they have to request a final payoff for the maintenance fees since the remaining amount owed changes each month. They need to make sure they are sending the correct amount to Disney.

Literally 5 minutes ago, I received another email from our wonderful broker. She says the title company contacted her again to let her know that they have done all the steps needed to get the contract closed. She's hopeful it will be any day now.

Ears crossed for more BLT magic!!!!


----------



## JWG

RobbW said:


> Heard back from our broker today. She said that the closing company told her that since the original sales contract stipulated that closing will occur 75 days after the signed contracts are received, that means they (the title company) have 75 days to close the purchase. The title company is experiencing a high volume of filings right now and, therefore, other contracts that have an earlier date stated on them are being put ahead of our closing. Our broker is working hard to try and get the title company to move the process along a little faster, if at all possible.
> 
> A little while later, I received an email from the title company explaining what is remaining in the closing process. She said they sent a request back to Disney to re-verify that no points have been used out of the sellers' account. Also, they have to request a final payoff for the maintenance fees since the remaining amount owed changes each month. They need to make sure they are sending the correct amount to Disney.
> 
> Literally 5 minutes ago, I received another email from our wonderful broker. She says the title company contacted her again to let her know that they have done all the steps needed to get the contract closed. She's hopeful it will be any day now.
> 
> Ears crossed for more BLT magic!!!!



Good luck!


----------



## Iamthequeen

Iamthequeen said:


> Here is my sad tale - offer made and accepted on 5/31, sent to Disney for ROFR on June 4, cleared ROFR on June 29, cleared estoppel on Aug 10.  STILL waiting for sellers to return their signed documents.  Thursday will be 45 days and this contract will be cancelled at that time.  We feel that we have been patient long enough.  We had planned to use the 2015 points for a trip in January and bank the remaining points, but that doesn't look feasible at this time.  I am beyond annoyed and upset.  Looks like we will be starting all over again.



So, the conclusion of this tale (well, almost concluded) is that the broker emailed me the next day, and said that the sellers documents had arrived the previous evening and asked if we wanted to rescind the cancellation.  Talked it over with dh and we decided that we've waited this long and were now close to a settlement, so we rescinded the cancellation.  Since the contract was beyond the 45 day time limit, each party needed to sign an addendum to extend the contract.  We will close early next week.  Its only been 4 months since we started this, but the end is in sight.  Hopefully we will still be able to book a trip in January.


----------



## gandyeye

Iamthequeen said:


> So, the conclusion of this tale (well, almost concluded) is that the broker emailed me the next day, and said that the sellers documents had arrived the previous evening and asked if we wanted to rescind the cancellation.  Talked it over with dh and we decided that we've waited this long and were now close to a settlement, so we rescinded the cancellation.  Since the contract was beyond the 45 day time limit, each party needed to sign an addendum to extend the contract.  We will close early next week.  Its only been 4 months since we started this, but the end is in sight.  Hopefully we will still be able to book a trip in January.




Wow.  My roller coaster ride has been tame compared to yours!  Good luck with the closing and hope everything is smooth as Beaches and Cream sundae from this point on.


----------



## gandyeye

My BCV contract finally is showing up on the OCC site!  Progress!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Update for us...add on contract showed up on OCC 9/22, when I login to DVC it shows the added contract, points aren't loaded, hopefully by the end of the day!  Home stretch!!!


----------



## Iamthequeen

Got an email today that our contract has been sent to the Recorders office!!! Just need to wait on Disney, again. YAHOO!!!!


----------



## dayzee1983

Just curious, for those of you who called and were asking about your member ID before getting it in the mail, were you ever told like I just was that "it's not possible for us to tell you, you'll have the number before we even get it. So wait for your card"???? Didn't seem right to me and I plan to call again, but I just thought that was the oddest answer!


----------



## dayzee1983

Well I had DH call.... He was given our member number!!! woot woot! I'll be joining to DVC meet and greet saturday on our cruise for our FIRST TIME!


----------



## Luvscrappin

dayzee1983 said:


> Well I had DH call.... He was given our member number!!! woot woot! I'll be joining to DVC meet and greet saturday on our cruise for our FIRST TIME!



Can I ask when your contract was recorded by the county?  Im getting so anxious!  I just want to get my member info and book my first trip!


----------



## dayzee1983

Luvscrappin said:


> Can I ask when your contract was recorded by the county?  Im getting so anxious!  I just want to get my member info and book my first trip!


We recieved closing notification 9/24


----------



## Iamthequeen

Deed has been recorded!  Just waiting for points to load!


----------



## Luvscrappin

We should be receiving something anytime then...ours recorded 9/25!


----------



## hjlawton

Finally closed this past Friday (10/2), and deed was recorded today. Just waiting for the mailing with the member number! Hopefully not too much longer now...


----------



## bcwilson

Awesome news!  We closed 9/11 and were recorded early the next week 9/15, I believe.  I haven't gotten anything in the mail yet, but now I may try calling to see if I can get some information as well.


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

We got the papers on 9/28, and I was able to meet my husband for lunch to sign and go to the bank to get the cashiers check and I overnighted it back to the title office. Title office acknowledged receipt on 9/29.  Well a week later and the sellers haven't returned their paperwork! Why are they holding it up??? Don't they want their money???? Ugh this is the last thing I thought would delay us.
Our paperwork says we have to close by Oct 14th, does that mean it will be voided if we don't close?
Yikes!


----------



## supersnoop

Marriedbythemouse said:


> We got the papers on 9/28, and I was able to meet my husband for lunch to sign and go to the bank to get the cashiers check and I overnighted it back to the title office. Title office acknowledged receipt on 9/29.  Well a week later and the sellers haven't returned their paperwork! Why are they holding it up??? Don't they want their money???? Ugh this is the last thing I thought would delay us.
> Our paperwork says we have to close by Oct 14th, does that mean it will be voided if we don't close?
> Yikes!


There's no reason to overnight your paperwork.  The seller will always take longer.  They have to get their paperwork notarized and (sometimes) witnessed.


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Yeah, I'm a little excited and I overnighted it all. I have a notary in my office so that wouldn't have been an issue either. I'm just getting tired of waiting. I didn't think the seller would delay anything. Urgh


----------



## bcwilson

We got our membership number in the mail today.  It says our cards will arrive in 10-14 days.  Is that the packet that has the activation code I need to get online?  I thought I could once I had the member number but the site is asking for an activation code which was not on the letter we received.


----------



## dmontgo

bcwilson.. call the number on your letter and speak to member services.  They will give you the activation code and help you get set up.  I just did that about a week ago.


----------



## jnjhuddle

bcwilson said:


> We got our membership number in the mail today.  It says our cards will arrive in 10-14 days.  Is that the packet that has the activation code I need to get online?  I thought I could once I had the member number but the site is asking for an activation code which was not on the letter we received.


You can only get the activation code by calling member services. The packet you receive in the mail only contains your cards, some magnets for your car and a points booklet.


----------



## slh1977

Getting closer to booking finally, just got recorded in Florida today!

Offer accepted on 7/15
Contract sent 7/16
Sent to ROFR on 7/17
Passed ROFR 8/14
Closing docs received 9/25
Closing docs sent 9/28
Seller docs sent 10/1
Closed and sent to Disney 10/7
Contract showed up on Orange County website on 10/8
Points loaded on ?

Looks like I have two weeks hopefully to get my membership number, has anyone tried calling earlier to Member Services and have success?


----------



## pachelbel9

Marriedbythemouse said:


> We got the papers on 9/28, and I was able to meet my husband for lunch to sign and go to the bank to get the cashiers check and I overnighted it back to the title office. Title office acknowledged receipt on 9/29.  Well a week later and the sellers haven't returned their paperwork! Why are they holding it up??? Don't they want their money???? Ugh this is the last thing I thought would delay us.
> Our paperwork says we have to close by Oct 14th, does that mean it will be voided if we don't close?
> Yikes!



We are in a similar boat. We were supposed to close on the 8th, but sellers haven't returned ppwk. They are foreign, so I assume that's part of the delay. So close, yet so far.


----------



## kapicka

We have made 3 DVC purchases and all were resale. Each one seemed to take longer to get the points from when we first had an accepted offer. Is it getting worse or was it just the way it worked out for us?

I couldn't stomach the prices buying directly from Disney but just so I know how long does it take on direct purchases from when you purchase and when you can start using your points?


----------



## pangyal

Thanks for posting that, Robb!

FYI as of October 10, Magic Vacation Title was processing estoppels from about September 3rd, so that should give people working with them an estimate of how much longer...


----------



## RobbW

Woo hoo!!!!! Our recorded deed showed up on the OCC this morning! On to the next, and hopefully final, round of waiting for our DVC member number and points to be loaded. Is there a new thread somewhere I get to join now?!

To recap:

ROFR Sent: 08/05/15
ROFR Passed: 08/31/15
Closing Docs Received: 09/14/15
Closing Docs Returned: 09/22/15 (Delayed due to unexpectedly fast receipt of closing docs. Had to wait on bank transfer.)
Deed Recorded: 10/13/15
DVC Member # and Points Loaded: ???

From "Sent to ROFR" to "Deed Recorded" has been 69 days! Keeping my ears crossed for everyone else waiting!


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Our deed has been recorded! YAY
So our timeline has been:
ROFR Sent: 7/29/15
ROFR Passed: 08/24/15
Closing Docs Received and Returned: 09/28/15
Deed Recorded: 10/8/15
Waiting on Disney but hopefully we have our number and points by the end of the month!


----------



## Iamthequeen

Finally, finally, finally!  Got our member number yesterday and today the points were loaded into our contract.  Booked our January trip today! 175 days from date we made our offer, due to the seller's delay sending signed documents back.  All of that is behind us though, and we are the proud owners of 200 points at AKL.


----------



## hjlawton

Iamthequeen said:


> Finally, finally, finally!  Got our member number yesterday and today the points were loaded into our contract.  Booked our January trip today! 175 days from date we made our offer, due to the seller's delay sending signed documents back.  All of that is behind us though, and we are the proud owners of 200 points at AKL.



Congratulations! Glad to hear that everything worked out with your contract in the end. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## gandyeye

Iamthequeen said:


> Finally, finally, finally!  Got our member number yesterday and today the points were loaded into our contract.  Booked our January trip today! 175 days from date we made our offer, due to the seller's delay sending signed documents back.  All of that is behind us though, and we are the proud owners of 200 points at AKL.




Congratulations!  My contract was recorded and in Disney's hands on 10/2 also, so I am hoping I hear from them soon with a member number!

My timeline as of today for my BCV contract:

Sent for ROFR: 7/22
Approved:  8/17
Received closing docs: 9/3
Closed and recorded at OCC: 10/1  (had to wait on seller's reservation to close)
Receive Member #:  ?  (soon I hope!)


----------



## gandyeye

RobbW said:


> Woo hoo!!!!! Our recorded deed showed up on the OCC this morning! On to the next, and hopefully final, round of waiting for our DVC member number and points to be loaded. Is there a new thread somewhere I get to join now?!




If we are ever at WDW at the same time, you can join me for a free drink!  I have really enjoyed reading your data as you have posted it here regarding timelines for each step of the purchase.  Thanks for the effort.


----------



## RobbW

gandyeye said:


> If we are ever at WDW at the same time, you can join me for a free drink!  I have really enjoyed reading your data as you have posted it here regarding timelines for each step of the purchase.  Thanks for the effort.



You are very welcome, gandyeye! Happy to be of service. Hope we both get out member numbers soon.


----------



## pachelbel9

So we were told we closed on Monday, only to find out today that the county rejected our paperwork because a notary stamp on the seller's paperwork was smudged.  Now the (foreign) sellers have to go back to the embassy to get it done again, and then we have to wait for the paperwork to make it back from overseas. So frustrating!


----------



## sticker231

Quick question. How were you notified about closing?  Did you get an email that you were closing on a certain day or that you had closed and were being sent to have the deed recorded?

I sent an email to the broker, requesting an update on our status.  Last email we got was that they were waiting on the seller's paperwork, that was a week ago. Just trying to figure out how much additional waiting I have.


----------



## hjlawton

sticker231 said:


> Quick question. How were you notified about closing?  Did you get an email that you were closing on a certain day or that you had closed and were being sent to have the deed recorded?
> 
> I sent an email to the broker, requesting an update on our status.  Last email we got was that they were waiting on the seller's paperwork, that was a week ago. Just trying to figure out how much additional waiting I have.



We received an email from the closing company stating that we had closed and that the deed was sent to be recorded. It actually was on the website the next day. The fact that you contacted the broker will hopefully help to keep things moving.  Every time we contacted the broker because we hadn't heard from the title company, it wasn't long before we saw results. Hope that you get to close soon!


----------



## hjlawton

We are FINALLY DONE! We were able to get our member number over the phone today and BOOKED a reservation for next month! Had to use 180 points by the end of November.

Here's the final timeline:

Offer accepted: July 20
Sent to ROFR: July 22
Passed ROFR: August 17
Cleared Estoppel: Sept 17
Mailed closing docs: Sept 18
Closing/recorded: Oct 2
Member number/points:Oct 14

So glad to be done WAITING and so looking forward to VACATIONING! Good luck to everyone else still in the process..


----------



## sticker231

hjlawton said:


> We are FINALLY DONE! We were able to get our member number over the phone today and BOOKED a reservation for next month! Had to use 180 points by the end of November.
> 
> Here's the final timeline:
> 
> Offer accepted: July 20
> Sent to ROFR: July 22
> Passed ROFR: August 17
> Cleared Estoppel: Sept 17
> Mailed closing docs: Sept 18
> Closing/recorded: Oct 2
> Member number/points:Oct 14
> 
> So glad to be done WAITING and so looking forward to VACATIONING! Good luck to everyone else still in the process..



Congratulations and thanks for your response.


----------



## sticker231

sticker231 said:


> Quick question. How were you notified about closing?  Did you get an email that you were closing on a certain day or that you had closed and were being sent to have the deed recorded?
> 
> I sent an email to the broker, requesting an update on our status.  Last email we got was that they were waiting on the seller's paperwork, that was a week ago. Just trying to figure out how much additional waiting I have.



Got a response, the sellers took longer to get their paperwork back. We should close by Monday.


----------



## gandyeye

I was notified yesterday by my broker that Disney had transferred the contract into my name and now I had to wait for the member letter in the mail.  What is the magical phone number to call to ask for the member #?  Is it member services, or administration?


----------



## gandyeye

sticker231 said:


> Quick question. How were you notified about closing?  Did you get an email that you were closing on a certain day or that you had closed and were being sent to have the deed recorded?
> 
> I sent an email to the broker, requesting an update on our status.  Last email we got was that they were waiting on the seller's paperwork, that was a week ago. Just trying to figure out how much additional waiting I have.



I got an email from the closing company, and one from my broker.


----------



## mickeyman

Was told today as long as my loan funds get sent tomorrow am I should close tomorrow afternoon! Exactly 1 month since submitting for ROFR!!


----------



## gandyeye

mickeyman said:


> Was told today as long as my loan funds get sent tomorrow am I should close tomorrow afternoon! Exactly 1 month since submitting for ROFR!!




That is AMAZING.


----------



## mickeyman

Officially closed today and documents sent for recording!! I think I may have broken a few records for DVC resales!!
9/15 sent for ROFR
9/28 Passed
10/5 received closing docs.
10/13 returned closing docs.
10/16 closed and sent for recording!
31 days total


----------



## jnjhuddle

mickeyman said:


> Officially closed today and documents sent for recording!! I think I may have broken a few records for DVC resales!!
> 9/15 sent for ROFR
> 9/28 Passed
> 10/5 received closing docs.
> 10/13 returned closing docs.
> 10/16 closed and sent for recording!
> 31 days total


Congrats to you!!
I think VWT must be making an example out of your contract since they just got slammed in another thread on here a few weeks back. Seems strangely coincidental.


----------



## pangyal

mickeyman said:


> Officially closed today and documents sent for recording!! I think I may have broken a few records for DVC resales!!
> 9/15 sent for ROFR
> 9/28 Passed
> 10/5 received closing docs.
> 10/13 returned closing docs.
> 10/16 closed and sent for recording!
> 31 days total


That is seriously insane. Even our older contracts never closed that quickly. Congratulations !


----------



## pangyal

jnjhuddle said:


> Congrats to you!!
> I think VWT must be making an example out of your contract since they just got slammed in another thread on here a few weeks back. Seems strangely coincidental.


And they happened to "like" his post and only his post above. Just sayin'


----------



## mickeyman

I have nothing to compare it to but they have been great for me. Always returned my emails promptly and answered any questions I've had. I dont know what other people had problems with them but I'm happy with them


----------



## pangyal

mickeyman said:


> I have nothing to compare it to but they have been great for me. Always returned my emails promptly and answered any questions I've had. I dont know what other people had problems with them but I'm happy with them


Please don't feel you have to justify being happy about how quickly your contract went- I'm sure that's nobody's intention, and we are all very happy for you (albeit jealous, of course !)


----------



## dvcmom14

We're finally on to this (almost) final stage of the process!

Offer made - 8/2/2015
Offer accepted - 8/3/2015
Paperwork sent - 8/4/2015
ROFR Sumitted - 8/12/2015
ROFR Passed - 9/8/2015
Closing Docs Received - 10/15/2015
Closing Docs Returned - 10/17/2015

Now, just waiting on the closing to actually happen!


----------



## Hockeymouse57

Does anyone have any experience with ***?  We've moved fast to date:

ROFR sent 9/24
Waived 10/5
Estoppel received 10/6

Our agent keeps telling us that we will close by our closing date- December 2nd.  I know they are backlogged.  Do they add staff?  I would think The Timeshare Store wouldn't use them if they were slowing down business that much.


----------



## gandyeye

It is finally finished, and have reservations for 2 trips!  What a journey this has been.

My timeline as of today for my BCV contract:

Sent for ROFR: 7/22
Approved:  8/17
Received closing docs: 9/3
Closed and recorded at OCC: 10/1  (had to wait on seller's reservation to close)
Receive Member #:  10/16 via snail mail.


----------



## mickeyman

Deed recorded today!! I'm in the final stretch!!


----------



## sticker231

Congratulations. Got my email also!


----------



## dvcmom14

Hockeymouse57 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with ***?  We've moved fast to date:
> 
> ROFR sent 9/24
> Waived 10/5
> Estoppel received 10/6
> 
> Our agent keeps telling us that we will close by our closing date- December 2nd.  I know they are backlogged.  Do they add staff?  I would think The Timeshare Store wouldn't use them if they were slowing down business that much.



We're using ***, but haven't seen such a quick timeline. Actually, to be fair, the only unexpectedly long delay was from ROFR to Closing Docs. The lady at *** said they were waiting on docs from the lender and they've been very responsive to any questions and status checks on my behalf.

Offer made - 8/2/2015
Offer accepted - 8/3/2015
Paperwork sent - 8/4/2015
ROFR Sumitted - 8/12/2015
ROFR Passed - 9/8/2015
Closing Docs Received - 10/15/2015
Closing Docs Returned - 10/17/2015


----------



## mickeyman

Hockeymouse57 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with ***?  We've moved fast to date:
> 
> ROFR sent 9/24
> Waived 10/5
> Estoppel received 10/6
> 
> Our agent keeps telling us that we will close by our closing date- December 2nd.  I know they are backlogged.  Do they add staff?  I would think The Timeshare Store wouldn't use them if they were slowing down business that much.


That's a long time to close unless seller has a trip booked so you have to wait. If they got your estoppel on 10/6 you should have closing documents already. I got my documents 1 week after they received estoppel. I used vacation world title


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Hockeymouse57 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with ***?  We've moved fast to date:
> 
> ROFR sent 9/24
> Waived 10/5
> Estoppel received 10/6
> 
> Our agent keeps telling us that we will close by our closing date- December 2nd.  I know they are backlogged.  Do they add staff?  I would think The Timeshare Store wouldn't use them if they were slowing down business that much.





mickeyman said:


> That's a long time to close unless seller has a trip booked so you have to wait. If they got your estoppel on 10/6 you should have closing documents already. I got my documents 1 week after they received estoppel. I used vacation world title



*** has had my estoppel info since September and we don't have closing docs yet.  Minimal work on the closing file too as the sellers aren't leveraged and are cash deals; I've aleady completed all the title work and just need them to punch the numbers into their closing template. TSS does use other closing companies.  From what I'm reading, I think with Disney speeding up their estoppel timeframe, it has pushed more files to some of the title companies faster than they anticipated which caused the backlog.

Mickeyman, your closing timeline was phenominal (I'm envious), but unfortunately for the rest of us, it's not a typical timeline in the current environment as you can see.


----------



## mickeyman

I 


Friendlyadvice2 said:


> *** has had my estoppel info since September and we don't have closing docs yet.  Minimal work on the closing file too as the sellers aren't leveraged and are cash deals; I've aleady completed all the title work and just need them to punch the numbers into their closing template. TSS does use other closing companies.  From what I'm reading, I think with Disney speeding up their estoppel timeframe, it has pushed more files to some of the title companies faster than they anticipated which caused the backlog.
> 
> Mickeyman, your closing timeline was phenominal (I'm envious), but unfortunately for the rest of us, it's not a typical timeline in the current environment as you can see.


I know mine was much faster than normal but to wait 2 months after receiving estoppel to close seems like way to long. The average seems to be about a month or so


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

mickeyman said:


> I
> 
> I know mine was much faster than normal but to wait 2 months after receiving estoppel to close seems like way to long. The average seems to be about a month or so



I must have missed that someone has been waiting 2 months since estoppel without any extenuating circumstances.  I'm just about at the 1 month mark and hope I don't have to wait two.


----------



## Hockeymouse57

I think my lesson learned is to get an idea how fast the title companies are moving and then specifically request the title company with the fastest turnaround time at that point in time.  The folks at TTS have been great.  To be fair, Nancy at *** has been polite and appears to be working long hours to catch up.  I'm about to start another transaction and will ask TTS for a different title company based on how fast the 3 companies they use are moving.  The time Disney takes is a factor none of us can control.  The only leverage we have is the choice of title company.  I would expect any title company to have part time/ flex agents they can bring in during peak periods.

Will call around in two weeks before we start our next transaction.


----------



## mickeyman

Hockeymouse57 said:


> I think my lesson learned is to get an idea how fast the title companies are moving and then specifically request the title company with the fastest turnaround time at that point in time.  The folks at TTS have been great.  To be fair, Nancy at *** has been polite and appears to be working long hours to catch up.  I'm about to start another transaction and will ask TTS for a different title company based on how fast the 3 companies they use are moving.  The time Disney takes is a factor none of us can control.  The only leverage we have is the choice of title company.  I would expect any title company to have part time/ flex agents they can bring in during peak periods.
> 
> Will call around in two weeks before we start our next transaction.


We used vacation world title and had our closing documents 7 days after passing ROFR and closed 3 days after I returned documents


----------



## Hockeymouse57

Thanks very much!  I'll check them out in a couple of weeks when we are about to start process #2...  Wish we could change now.  LOL.


----------



## JWG

Offer accepted - 8/10
Submitted to ROFR - 8/11
Passed ROFR - 9/1
Receieved closing docs - 9/16
Closing docs/payment made - 9/18
Closed - 10/20
Recorded - 10/21
Points in hand - ???

I'm a bit peeved about the time between docs/payment received and closing.  That's just a lost month where I could have held onto the money and earned interest.  Anyway, Comptroller website shows our documents posted on 10/21, so now just waiting on Disney to be notified and points loaded.  Hopefully by mid-November.  A little longer than expected, but not much since our estoppel time was shorter than expected.


----------



## jnjhuddle

With our first contract,when the closing company (TT&M)emailed our documents, they gave a closing date that was a month out from when they sent the documents. I didn't mail my payment and documents back until close to the closing date because I didn't see the point of them holding on to my money for a month.  It closed only a couple days after they received my payments/documents. Are other title companies giving an actual closing date? If so, why mail your payment as soon as you get the documents? It's my understanding that it takes the seller more time anyway because it needs to be notarized, etc. I'm using *** with my current contract and have not received closing documents yet, but hoping they do the same with giving an actual closing date.


----------



## RobbW

My wife called Member Accounting with an early attempt (9-19 days after recording) to get our member number. MA rep was very nice and helpful. However, she did confirm that it is DVD policy to not give out member numbers over the phone for security reasons. She said it has always been policy not to give it out but that there have been some associates who didn't care and gave out the numbers anyway. She did confirm that are member letter with account number was mailed out today, though. So, only a few days wait on the USPS now!


----------



## JWG

jnjhuddle said:


> With our first contract,when the closing company (TT&M)emailed our documents, they gave a closing date that was a month out from when they sent the documents. I didn't mail my payment and documents back until close to the closing date because I didn't see the point of them holding on to my money for a month.  It closed only a couple days after they received my payments/documents. Are other title companies giving an actual closing date? If so, why mail your payment as soon as you get the documents? It's my understanding that it takes the seller more time anyway because it needs to be notarized, etc. I'm using *** with my current contract and have not received closing documents yet, but hoping they do the same with giving an actual closing date.



Having purchased numerous resale contracts, the closing date given was always a "no later than" date that was an out if the contract didn't close for some reason.  It was never "the" closing date.  Our experience was we always closed within 1-2 weeks of the docs being done.  This was an exception to our experience that they actually held until the no later than date.  If we'd known, we'd have done differently.


----------



## Hockeymouse57

For some reason,* **** seems to be having significantly more issues than other title companies. Hopefully with Disney clearing it's backlog, brokers will start to look at turn around time when selecting title companies.  Best case would be for brokers to have an agreed upon turn around time negotiated with the title company.  The feeling I get is that *** is taking so long, brokers might be best served pulling business back if possible.


----------



## mickeyman

JWG said:


> Offer accepted - 8/10
> Submitted to ROFR - 8/11
> Passed ROFR - 9/1
> Receieved closing docs - 9/16
> Closing docs/payment made - 9/18
> Closed - 10/20
> Recorded - 10/21
> Points in hand - ???
> 
> I'm a bit peeved about the time between docs/payment received and closing.  That's just a lost month where I could have held onto the money and earned interest.  Anyway, Comptroller website shows our documents posted on 10/21, so now just waiting on Disney to be notified and points loaded.  Hopefully by mid-November.  A little longer than expected, but not much since our estoppel time was shorter than expected.


1 month to close after receiving documents back is crazy. We closed the day after they got my documents back


----------



## RobbW

Hockeymouse57 said:


> For some reason,* **** seems to be having significantly more issues than other title companies. Hopefully with Disney clearing it's backlog, brokers will start to look at turn around time when selecting title companies.  Best case would be for brokers to have an agreed upon turn around time negotiated with the title company.  The feeling I get is that *** is taking so long, brokers might be best served pulling business back if possible.



Which seems odd to me because if you watch the OCC site, *** is second only to DVC in the volume of deeds being recorded each day!


----------



## JWG

RobbW said:


> Which seems odd to me because if you watch the OCC site, *** is second only to DVC in the volume of deeds being recorded each day!



We actually closed through Timeshare Titles & More, so not ***.  We've had great experiences with *** (granted, not since early 2014).


----------



## DVCnewB

Yesterday was our closing date and it was recorded today  It's been a long 3 months.


----------



## jnjhuddle

JWG said:


> Having purchased numerous resale contracts, the closing date given was always a "no later than" date that was an out if the contract didn't close for some reason.  It was never "the" closing date.  Our experience was we always closed within 1-2 weeks of the docs being done.  This was an exception to our experience that they actually held until the no later than date.  If we'd known, we'd have done differently.


So, I'm guessing what I experienced with TT&M was probably not the norm. I looked back at my paperwork and it listed a "settlement date" as if I was closing on a home, which was actually only a couple weeks after they sent the closing paperwork (not a month as I was thinking). Unless I interpreted it wrong, I assumed that it would not close until the settlement date. My original contract from the broker just listed closing as 60 days from signing the contract, not even a specific date.  The contract I'm currently in lists closing as on or before December 1. (Different broker and closing company).


----------



## Hockeymouse57

RobbW said:


> Which seems odd to me because if you watch the OCC site, *** is second only to DVC in the volume of deeds being recorded each day!


Actually, that makes sense.  *** folks are working extra hours as they have so much business so they are recording more deeds.  Issue is that their overall volume of business has shot up and they have not brought on flex labor to keep turn around times down.  Brokers have no leverage over Disney.  The only leverage they have keeping their sellers happy and bringing them additional business is using title companies with shorter turn around times.  My guess is that TTS will look for other title companies to spread out their volume to in the future as *** is causing them delays. (Comments are not against *** workers or the quality of their work but the company itself for not adding additional part time or full time labor as volume increases.  Brokers are paid when the deal is done.)


----------



## RobbW

Hockeymouse57 said:


> Actually, that makes sense.  *** folks are working extra hours as they have so much business so they are recording more deeds.  Issue is that their overall volume of business has shot up and they have not brought on flex labor to keep turn around times down.  Brokers have no leverage over Disney.  The only leverage they have keeping their sellers happy and bringing them additional business is using title companies with shorter turn around times.  My guess is that TTS will look for other title companies to spread out their volume to in the future as *** is causing them delays. (Comments are not against *** workers or the quality of their work but the company itself for not adding additional part time or full time labor as volume increases.  Brokers are paid when the deal is done.)



I guess I was comparing it to my experience with TT&M. They kept telling me they were severely backlogged with a high volume of filings, and that was why it was taking them so long to process my closing. However, checking the OCC site, TT&M only had a handful of filings a few days per week. Nowhere near the volume that *** was processing.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Received our closing on 10/20 mailed 10/21 received 10/23 just waiting to close now. 39 days for *** to send closing docs after they had estoppel. Frustrated that *** is the one to slow down the process.


----------



## ell13

Finally updating! Deed recorded last week.

Offer accepted - 8/12
Submitted to ROFR - 8/13
Passed ROFR - 9/8
Received closing docs - 9/22
Closing docs/payment made - 9/24
Recorded - 10/22
Points loaded - ???


----------



## girli565

I sent an email to the agent at *** today to see where we are on receiving closing docs. Hopefully it's soon.

Offer made - 8/31/2015
Offer accepted - 8/31/2015
Paperwork sent - 9/1/2015
ROFR Submitted - 9/2/2015
ROFR Passed - 9/23/2015
Closing Docs Received - ??
Closing Docs Returned - ??


----------



## Gemini1131

Offer accepted - 6/30
Submitted to ROFR - 7/6
Passed ROFR - 7/30
Received closing docs - 9/21
Closing docs/payment made - 9/25
Closing date - 10/12 (due to vacation of sellers)
Recorded - 10/26
Points loaded - ???

Almost there!


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

ALL FINISHED! Here is our time line from TTS
ROFR Sent: 7/29/15
ROFR Passed: 08/24/15
Closing Docs Received and Returned: 09/28/15
Deed Recorded: 10/8/15
Membership number received: 10/26/15
Called and got Online login today and points are loaded! YAY


----------



## RobbW

Marriedbythemouse said:


> ALL FINISHED! Here is our time line from TTS
> ROFR Sent: 7/29/15
> ROFR Passed: 08/24/15
> Closing Docs Received and Returned: 09/28/15
> Deed Recorded: 10/8/15
> Membership number received: 10/26/15
> Called and got Online login today and points are loaded! YAY



Woo hoo! Congrats, Debbie! I'm just waiting on that final step of getting our member number.


----------



## mickeyman

Disney received all our documents on 10/23 so now we are just waiting for member number also. Everything has been moving so quick for me this might be the longest step


----------



## RobbW

And speaking of that final step...

WOO HOO! We are done and official members!!!!!!!! Just tried calling Member Accounting again to check on our member number. Explained to the CM that my wife had called last week and was told the member letter was already in the mail, but we have not received it yet. We're trying to buy DVC-discounted APs for our trip next month. The CM was very helpful and verified all our information before giving me our member number and then transferring me to Member Services. Another very helpful CM at MS provided me with our Club ID# and our one-time activation code. I just signed in and linked it to our existing MDE account. Now on to purchasing APs for our Thanksgiving trip!!!!!

Hope everyone else who is waiting on closing and member members gets a sprinkle of pixie dust and good news soon!


----------



## mickeyman

RobbW said:


> And speaking of that final step...
> 
> WOO HOO! We are done and official members!!!!!!!! Just tried calling Member Accounting again to check on our member number. Explained to the CM that my wife had called last week and was told the member letter was already in the mail, but we have not received it yet. We're trying to buy DVC-discounted APs for our trip next month. The CM was very helpful and verified all our information before giving me our member number and then transferring me to Member Services. Another very helpful CM at MS provided me with our Club ID# and our one-time activation code. I just signed in and linked it to our existing MDE account. Now on to purchasing APs for our Thanksgiving trip!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else who is waiting on closing and member members gets a sprinkle of pixie dust and good news soon!


When was your deed recorded?


----------



## RobbW

Our deed was recorded early on the morning of Oct. 13.


----------



## Miss Piggy 1978

Offer made - 8/27/2015
Offer accepted - 8/27/2015
ROFR submitted - 8/31/2015
ROFR passed - 9/21/2015
Closing docs received - 09/30/2015
Closing docs returned - 10/07/2015
Deed recorded - 10/26/2015

Just waiting for our membership number, very excited!!


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

3 DD love princesses said:


> Received our closing on 10/20 mailed 10/21 received 10/23 just waiting to close now. 39 days for *** to send closing docs after they had estoppel. Frustrated that *** is the one to slow down the process.


Deed recorded today now waiting on our number.


----------



## JWG

Ok, so not sure if we have a problem yet because the DVC website isn't working correctly (can't do anything tied to reviewing dues, contracts or points without server error), but anyway, contract was supposed to have some points banked into 2015 and while the base points are loaded, no banked points show.  Soooooo, if the banked points don't show who do I contact?  Member Admin., broker, closing agent?  This has never happened before.  Could also be the points have to be manually loaded separate from base points and they'll still show up later.  I think there was a thread about this as I now recall -- I'll search.

Offer accepted - 8/10
Submitted to ROFR - 8/11
Passed ROFR - 9/1
Receieved closing docs - 9/16
Closing docs/payment made - 9/18
Closed - 10/20
Recorded - 10/21
Points in hand - 10/29 (sort of - missing banked points)


----------



## LisaS

JWG said:


> Ok, so not sure if we have a problem yet because the DVC website isn't working correctly (can't do anything tied to reviewing dues, contracts or points without server error), but anyway, contract was supposed to have some points banked into 2015 and while the base points are loaded, no banked points show.  Soooooo, if the banked points don't show who do I contact?  Member Admin., broker, closing agent?  This has never happened before.  Could also be the points have to be manually loaded separate from base points and they'll still show up later.  I think there was a thread about this as I now recall -- I'll search.
> 
> Offer accepted - 8/10
> Submitted to ROFR - 8/11
> Passed ROFR - 9/1
> Receieved closing docs - 9/16
> Closing docs/payment made - 9/18
> Closed - 10/20
> Recorded - 10/21
> Points in hand - 10/29 (sort of - missing banked points)


Yes there are a couple of threads about this.  Several people have had this issue with the banked points not being visible and had to call MS to book something using those points.  If I remember correctly, when they called MS they were told it's a known issue.

ETA: I see JWG has found the thread discussing this issue. For the benefit of others who may have missed those threads, here are a couple of links:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/up...d-points-wont-show-up-on-website-now.3441444/

http://disboards.com/threads/warning-to-those-purchasing-resale-with-banked-points.3445098/


----------



## ktmo

I am 35 days past ROFR and haven't heard anything about estoppel and haven't received my closing docs, 60 days from putting in the contract.  We are using TT&M.  They told me they are working backward from the closing date in my contract, not forward from the date we sent in the contract, which I think is ridiculous.  So, my closing date was set at 100 days.  And it doesn't sound like they have any intention of getting to me any sooner then that.


----------



## RobbW

Here is the list of buyers who *should* (statistically speaking) see their deed recorded within the next week (if they haven't already):


----------



## JWG

ktmo said:


> I am 35 days past ROFR and haven't heard anything about estoppel and haven't received my closing docs, 60 days from putting in the contract.  We are using TT&M.  They told me they are working backward from the closing date in my contract, not forward from the date we sent in the contract, which I think is ridiculous.  So, my closing date was set at 100 days.  And it doesn't sound like they have any intention of getting to me any sooner then that.



Same happened to us.  Our closing date was "no later than..." - which we were used to seeing previously.  But TT&M did the same, let it sit until that date and we closed 3 days ahead of it, over a month after all documents were ready to be submitted to close.


----------



## ktmo

JWG said:


> Same happened to us.  Our closing date was "no later than..." - which we were used to seeing previously.  But TT&M did the same, let it sit until that date and we closed 3 days ahead of it, over a month after all documents were ready to be submitted to close.


 
Well, this is not what I wanted to hear...  But what I was expecting, so thanks for helping me prepare for an even longer wait. Ugh.


----------



## ell13

All Done!!!

Offer accepted - 8/12
Submitted to ROFR - 8/13
Passed ROFR - 9/8
Received closing docs - 9/22
Closing docs/payment made - 9/24
Recorded - 10/22
Points loaded - 10/30


----------



## mickeyman

ell13 said:


> All Done!!!
> 
> Offer accepted - 8/12
> Submitted to ROFR - 8/13
> Passed ROFR - 9/8
> Received closing docs - 9/22
> Closing docs/payment made - 9/24
> Recorded - 10/22
> Points loaded - 10/30


How did you find out your points were loaded? Mine was recorded on 10/19 and I haven't heard anything yet


----------



## ell13

mickeyman said:


> How did you find out your points were loaded? Mine was recorded on 10/19 and I haven't heard anything yet


Are you a new member? Already a member but different use year? Those will mean you'll get a letter with a new member number.

I was already a member and got a new contract with the same use year. So I just checked my account daily online and saw that the points were added on Friday. As far as I know, you won't get a notification about them being added.


----------



## mickeyman

Oh, ok. I'm a new member so I thought maybe they notified you


----------



## sticker231

mickeyman said:


> Oh, ok. I'm a new member so I thought maybe they notified you



I am a new member also, with the same recorded date. From what I read and understand from the board, we will receive an info packet.  We then have to contact dvc to activate our accounts.  We should be getting it soon, seems to be around two weeks from closing/recording.

Please post when you get yours. I'm in the world for a trip and hoping for good mail when I get home. If you post that you got yours, mine should be home waiting for me.


----------



## dvcmom14

RobbW said:


> Here is the list of buyers who *should* (statistically speaking) see their deed recorded within the next week (if they haven't already):



I really _really_ hope so. I'm so very tired of waiting. Offer was accepted back on August 3rd. I never thought we'd still be waiting on November 2nd.


----------



## WDW Couple

WDW Couple said:


> Our deed was posted to the OCC site on 10/21.  I attempted to call MS yesterday and they confirmed we are now in their system as of 10/28 and the letter was mailed but points have not been loaded and she would not be able to provide our membership number.



Contacted MS again at 3:30pm this afternoon in an attempt to get our new membership number and was told that although we were showing in their system our account could not be verified because there was no social security numbers listed.  One hour later I returned home and there in the mailbox was the long awaited DVC envelope with our membership number included (kind of ironic an hour earlier we could not be verified but oh well).  I contacted MS immediately and was provided with our Club ID and Access Code.  Very happy to now officially be a DVC member and we are looking forward to many years of exciting trips for our family.  

Thank you to all for the invaluable information you post on here as it has been very helpful during the entire resale process.


----------



## kniquy

We have been waiting for our closing documents on our first AKV contract.  Here is our timeline so far
9/5 Offer made
9/5 Offer accepted
9/9 sent for ROFR
9/30 ROFR waived
Closing???

Our email noted a closing of 30-45 days from ROFR, but the wait was killing me so i sent an email to *** today see where things stand.  It looks like we will receive our closing documents sometime at the beginning of next week.  YEA!!!  We aren't planning a trip until the latter part of 2017, but it will be nice to finally be official owners.


----------



## jillmc40

Still waiting for seller to send in their closing docs. I scanned and sent mine last week and the cashiers check arrived on Monday. I can't understand why a seller would move slow. Don't you want your money??!!


----------



## sticker231

jillmc40 said:


> Still waiting for seller to send in their closing docs. I scanned and sent mine last week and the cashiers check arrived on Monday. I can't understand why a seller would move slow. Don't you want your money??!!



Our seller took about a week to get their paperwork back. We sent ours overnight.  Read a few posts that sellers take a bit to get their papers returned, guess they figure the money is almost theirs why spend the extra to get it there quicker. Buyers are in a rush to get their points.  

You are almost there. There is waiting  at every step.


----------



## kniquy

kniquy said:


> We have been waiting for our closing documents on our first AKV contract.  Here is our timeline so far
> 9/5 Offer made
> 9/5 Offer accepted
> 9/9 sent for ROFR
> 9/30 ROFR waived
> Closing???
> 
> Our email noted a closing of 30-45 days from ROFR, but the wait was killing me so i sent an email to *** today see where things stand.  It looks like we will receive our closing documents sometime at the beginning of next week.  YEA!!!  We aren't planning a trip until the latter part of 2017, but it will be nice to finally be official owners.




Well what a surprise in my email tonight - we received our closing documents!!  So excited! Now we just have to read through them to make sure everything is correct. Then off goes the best money we have ever spent.


----------



## pmaurer74

Offer made 7/29
Offer Accepted 7/29
Sent to Disney 7/31
Passed ROFR 8/24
Received Closing Docs 10/7
Closed 10/10
Deed Recorded 10/12
Member Number received 11/2
Made first reservation 11/3


----------



## pangyal

We finally closed on our OKW contract. The offer was submitted in early May, it passed ROFR in early June, and there was a mountain of legal issues that arose between then and now with regards to a bunch of paperwork that the underwriters weren't accepting and the poor seller had to keep getting them redone. The deed was finally recorded on November 2, I thought it would never close!


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

ell13 said:


> All Done!!!
> 
> Offer accepted - 8/12
> Submitted to ROFR - 8/13
> Passed ROFR - 9/8
> Received closing docs - 9/22
> Closing docs/payment made - 9/24
> Recorded - 10/22
> Points loaded - 10/30



Thank you for posting the dates your points were loaded. I used that to determine my date to call.
We were recorded on October 27
Called member services November 4 and got my number and made my first reservation. Now hoping my wait list gets filled.

I had called member services Friday, October 30 just to see if I was in there system. The cast member couldn't find me but tried his hardest. I then asked how to get back to his department so I didn't have to keep being transferred.
So when I called yesterday I did option 5 then option 6. I know when you call there are only 3 options but if you listen to all three then hit 5 it works.  When I called both times I had asked to get set up online. I never asked for my member number. When they asked if i had it I said no and they happily looked it up for me. Good luck to anyone still waiting and again thanks to everyone who has posted their timelines it really has been nice to watch everyone's and know the time it was taking for each step.


----------



## mickeyman

3 DD love princesses said:


> Thank you for posting the dates your points were loaded. I used that to determine my date to call.
> We were recorded on October 27
> Called member services November 4 and got my number and made my first reservation. Now hoping my wait list gets filled.
> 
> I had called member services Friday, October 30 just to see if I was in there system. The cast member couldn't find me but tried his hardest. I then asked how to get back to his department so I didn't have to keep being transferred.
> So when I called yesterday I did option 5 then option 6. I know when you call there are only 3 options but if you listen to all three then hit 5 it works.  When I called both times I had asked to get set up online. I never asked for my member number. When they asked if i had it I said no and they happily looked it up for me. Good luck to anyone still waiting and again thanks to everyone who has posted their timelines it really has been nice to watch everyone's and know the time it was taking for each step.


I just tried that and he told me without member number or club ID there was nothing he could do


----------



## mickeyman

Receive Member number in the mail today!

Final timeline
9/14 offer accepted
9/15 sent to ROFR
9/28 Passed
10/3 received closing docs
10/13 returned closing Docs
10/16 closed
10/19 recorded 
11/6 Member Number received


----------



## Raenstoirm

Current timeline
8/9 offer accepted
8/13 sent to ROFR
(have to look that up) Passed
10/14 received closing docs
11/5 returned closing Docs (seller delayed settlement)
~ supposedly 11/9 closing
~ recorded 
~ Member Number received

Trip planned for Dec 10th on rented points so I would love my number by then to buy TiW and APs and visit the lounge, just because.


----------



## AmyKat

RobbW said:


> Here is the list of buyers who *should* (statistically speaking) see their deed recorded within the next week (if they haven't already):



Just found this thread and saw this.  Our deed still hasn't been recorded.  We have an international seller so I guess that's delaying things.


----------



## dvcmom14

RobbW said:


> Here is the list of buyers who *should* (statistically speaking) see their deed recorded within the next week (if they haven't already):



You called it! We *finally* closed today! Now to wait on the deed recording and member number!

Offer made - 8/2/2015
Offer accepted - 8/3/2015
Paperwork sent - 8/4/2015
ROFR Submitted - 8/12/2015
ROFR Passed - 9/8/2015
Closing Docs Received - 10/15/2015
Closing Docs Returned - 10/17/2015
Closing - 11/6/2015
Deed Filed - ???


----------



## msjprincess

dvcmom14 said:


> You called it! We *finally* closed today! Now to wait on the deed recording and member number!
> 
> Offer made - 8/2/2015
> Offer accepted - 8/3/2015
> Paperwork sent - 8/4/2015
> ROFR Submitted - 8/12/2015
> ROFR Passed - 9/8/2015
> Closing Docs Received - 10/15/2015
> Closing Docs Returned - 10/17/2015
> Closing - 11/6/2015
> Deed Filed - ???




Wow. Was here something that held it up? We passed ROFR on 9/16 and closed on 10/6.


----------



## dvcmom14

msjprincess said:


> Wow. Was here something that held it up? We passed ROFR on 9/16 and closed on 10/6.



Sadly, no. This whole process has been excruciatingly slow and there's no good reason for it.


----------



## mickeyman

dvcmom14 said:


> Sadly, no. This whole process has been excruciatingly slow and there's no good reason for it.


We closed on a Friday and our deed showed up recorded the following Monday morning.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

mickeyman said:


> We closed on a Friday and our deed showed up recorded the following Monday morning.


Glad you got your number. Sorry they wouldn't help you over the phone.


----------



## RobbW

pangyal said:


> We finally closed on our OKW contract. The offer was submitted in early May, it passed ROFR in early June, and there was a mountain of legal issues that arose between then and now with regards to a bunch of paperwork that the underwriters weren't accepting and the poor seller had to keep getting them redone. The deed was finally recorded on November 2, I thought it would never close!



Awesome! Congrats! When did you actually receive your closing docs on that contract?


----------



## ustasmom

Question about closing:

I'm reading through closing documents and it has 2016 estimated taxes added in. BLT for $7.05. What happens if they are incorrect and I have paid that much for taxes?


----------



## pangyal

ustasmom said:


> Question about closing:
> 
> I'm reading through closing documents and it has 2016 estimated taxes added in. BLT for $7.05. What happens if they are incorrect and I have paid that much for taxes?


Sorry, how much for BLT?!? No way are they going up $2/pt., that's a typo on your closing agent's part for sure .


----------



## ustasmom

pangyal said:


> Sorry, how much for BLT?!? No way are they going up $2/pt., that's a typo on your closing agent's part for sure .



On the closing documents they listed the amount which comes out to $7.05 per point. And when do they start collecting dues for the following year? Is it usually on a closing document this early?


----------



## pangyal

ustasmom said:


> On the closing documents they listed the amount which comes out to $7.05 per point. And when do they start collecting dues for the following year? Is it usually on a closing document this early?



You don't have to pay it. Dues are not billed until the new year, and if you have your closing documents, you will be well into ownership of that contract by the time dues roll around. I'd just say that you would prefer to handle the dues payment yourself and leave it at that. They wouldn't be able to pay it on your behalf early anyway so I really don't know why they are trying to collect it at this point.


----------



## LoLaRae

Offer made: 10/9
Offer accepted: 10/10
Paperwork signed and sent: 10/11
ROFR sent: 10/12
ROFR passed: 10/23
Closing docs received: 10/29
Closing docs returned: 11/3
Deed sent: 11/9

I think it all went pretty smooth. I think the hardest part is waiting for the membership number now!


----------



## DisBuckMan

LoLaRae said:


> Offer made: 10/9
> Offer accepted: 10/10
> Paperwork signed and sent: 10/11
> ROFR sent: 10/12
> ROFR passed: 10/23
> Closing docs received: 10/29
> Closing docs returned: 11/3
> Deed sent: 11/9
> 
> I think it all went pretty smooth. I think the hardest part is waiting for the membership number now!



Wow...one month from "offer made" to "deed recorded". Hope mine goes that fast. Waiting on closing documents now.

Which closing company did you use?


----------



## LoLaRae

DisBuckMan said:


> Wow...one month from "offer made" to "deed recorded". Hope mine goes that fast. Waiting on closing documents now.
> 
> Which closing company did you use?



I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say the exact name, but it's a law office in Ormond Beach FL. They were great with communication. I've been spoiled with how easy this has been. Now I'm tempted to just do it again.


----------



## pangyal

RobbW said:


> Awesome! Congrats! When did you actually receive your closing docs on that contract?


Check yer inbox, matey


----------



## ktmo

Here is my timeline so far:
Offer made/accepted: 8/28
Paperwork signed/sent in:  8/31
Sent to ROFR: 9/1
Passed ROFR: 9/23
waiting and waiting and waiting for closing documents and nothing so far


----------



## Raenstoirm

Closed yesterday! . Already checked the oCC website. Not there yet. Not that I really expected it to be recorded the day it settled, but hey, a girl can hope! lol


----------



## Raenstoirm

pangyal said:


> They wouldn't be able to pay it on your behalf early anyway so I really don't know why they are trying to collect it at this point.



Actually thats not true. Our closing company (Magic Vacation) will be sending the extra funds from our closing yesterday to disney to go toward our January dues. They suggested I include an extra $50 to cover any incidental charges that invariably come up during a closing and then they will send the extra to disney in the documents I signed for the closing. I ended up sending nearly $100 extra, just to make the wire amount even and appease my inner OCD lol, and my settlement attorney said she would send it all.


----------



## ustasmom

Raenstoirm said:


> Actually thats not true. Our closing company (Magic Vacation) will be sending the extra funds from our closing yesterday to disney to go toward our January dues. They suggested I include an extra $50 to cover any incidental charges that invariably come up during a closing and then they will send the extra to disney in the documents I signed for the closing. I ended up sending nearly $100 extra, just to make the wire amount even and appease my inner OCD lol, and my settlement attorney said she would send it all.



I just spoke to TT&M and I basically got the same story. Disney expects MF to be paid when closing after December 10th. With no guarantee as to how quickly or slowly all parties get their paperwork back in, they estimate, collect and then will refund the extra. If it closes before December 10th, they expect to refund the entire overage as you will then get a bill from Disney.


----------



## jillmc40

LoLaRae said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say the exact name, but it's a law office in Ormond Beach FL. They were great with communication. I've been spoiled with how easy this has been. Now I'm tempted to just do it again.



I'm with you!  I think I used the same one and this has been a breeze!

Offer accepted - 10/11
Offer Revised - 10/14
Submitted to ROFR - 10/15
Passed ROFR - 10/28
Received closing docs - 10/29
Closing docs/payment made - 11/2 
Deed Sent - 11/10
Waiting for points to be loaded......


----------



## jay42k

jay42k / BCV / 220
8/21 offer accepted
9/21 passed ROFR
10/9 received closing documents
10/15 returned closing documents and payment
??? Waiting on closing -- last discussion on 11/5 with title company was that they have everything they need except re-confirmation from Disney on points.


----------



## jillmc40

jillmc40 said:


> I'm with you!  I think I used the same one and this has been a breeze!
> 
> Offer accepted - 10/11
> Offer Revised - 10/14
> Submitted to ROFR - 10/15
> Passed ROFR - 10/28
> Received closing docs - 10/29
> Closing docs/payment made - 11/2
> Deed Sent - 11/10
> Waiting for points to be loaded......



Just checked the OCC site:

Offer accepted - 10/11
Offer Revised - 10/14
Submitted to ROFR - 10/15
Passed ROFR - 10/28
Received closing docs - 10/29
Closing docs/payment made - 11/2 
Deed Sent and Recorded on site - 11/10
Waiting for points to be loaded......


----------



## pangyal

So odd with those who are being asked to include the dues, as you can't prepay and they are not due until January. We have a closing scheduled for Dec. 15 latest and we were not given the option to prepay. Especially as dues aren't finalized yet to my knowledge for 2016 (they might be and I missed it, but I don't think so).


----------



## ktmo

Can those of you who were able to close quickly share what broker/title company you used?  Is that allowed?  I am extremely frustrated with the lack of movement on my deal.  Last I heard was when we passed ROFR on September 23rd.  I almost wonder if I get out and start over, I could be ahead of the game.


----------



## AmyKat

pangyal said:


> So odd with those who are being asked to include the dues, as you can't prepay and they are not due until January. We have a closing scheduled for Dec. 15 latest and we were not given the option to prepay. Especially as dues aren't finalized yet to my knowledge for 2016 (they might be and I missed it, but I don't think so).



I agree.  They haven't even had the owner's meetings yet, right? And, don't you have the option to pay dues monthly?  Seems really strange.



ktmo said:


> Can those of you who were able to close quickly share what broker/title company you used?  Is that allowed?  I am extremely frustrated with the lack of movement on my deal.  Last I heard was when we passed ROFR on September 23rd.  I almost wonder if I get out and start over, I could be ahead of the game.



Any chance your seller is overseas?  We passed ROFR on 9/25 and have received/sent back closing documents around 10/17, but we're stuck waiting on international mail.  Our seller is in the UK.  We bought through Fidelity and they used Duncan for the title company.


----------



## LoLaRae

The projected annual dues were just announced today. My broker told me from the very first call that if we closed after Dec 10 that 2016 dues would be included in closing costs.

I don't know what is allowed to be shared on here, but if you PM me I will give you my email address and I can let you know.



ktmo said:


> Can those of you who were able to close quickly share what broker/title company you used?  Is that allowed?  I am extremely frustrated with the lack of movement on my deal.  Last I heard was when we passed ROFR on September 23rd.  I almost wonder if I get out and start over, I could be ahead of the game.


----------



## Raenstoirm

We used the DVC store and magic vacation title. When I bought it, I knew there was going to be a delayed settlement. I assume the previous owner had a trip planned for food and wine. Communication has been excellent and we closed the exact day they said we would.


----------



## pangyal

LoLaRae said:


> The projected annual dues were just announced today. My broker told me from the very first call that if we closed after Dec 10 that 2016 dues would be included in closing costs.
> 
> I don't know what is allowed to be shared on here, but if you PM me I will give you my email address and I can let you know.


I saw the same article. I am now super curious as to why PP was charged $7.05 per point for MF at BLT when the projected fees are $5.28/pt.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Updating my timeline
Offer accepted 8-14
Sent to rofr 8-17
Passed rofr 9-11
Estoppel 9-11
Closing docs received 10-20
Mailed closing docs 10-21
Title company received on 10-23
Closed 10-26
Recorded 10-27
Called to get member number 11-4
Member number in the mail 11-9
So it took 12.5 weeks from offer to letter  
(This doesn't account for the first contract taken by Disney. Originally started this process on July 13)

Good luck to those who are waiting. It does seem like contracts are passing rofr quicker and closing a lot faster.


----------



## Hockeymouse57

Looking at this and the Estoppel thread, folks who passed RORF 9/30 have received closing papers from ***.  Has anyone with a 10/1 or 10/2 date received closing docs?  Thanks!


----------



## msjprincess

jillmc40 said:


> *I'm with you!  I think I used the same one and this has been a breeze!*
> 
> Offer accepted - 10/11
> Offer Revised - 10/14
> Submitted to ROFR - 10/15
> Passed ROFR - 10/28
> Received closing docs - 10/29
> Closing docs/payment made - 11/2
> Deed Sent - 11/10
> Waiting for points to be loaded......



Me too. We're using them for the second time since August and each time has been a breeze.


----------



## ustasmom

ustasmom---$132-$6600-50-BLT-OCT-50/15, 50/16, 50/17. Seller pays 2015 dues. Buyer pays 2016 dues and closing costs.

Offer made: 10/8
Offer accepted - 10/9
Submitted to ROFR - 10/12
Passed ROFR - 10/19
Received closing docs - 11/9
Closing docs/payment made - 11/10
Deed Sent and recorded - pending

BTW, do sellers have to notarize or do they just sign and email forms back to the title company?


----------



## mickeyman

ustasmom said:


> ustasmom---$132-$6600-50-BLT-OCT-50/15, 50/16, 50/17. Seller pays 2015 dues. Buyer pays 2016 dues and closing costs.
> 
> Offer made: 10/8
> Offer accepted - 10/9
> Submitted to ROFR - 10/12
> Passed ROFR - 10/19
> Received closing docs - 11/9
> Closing docs/payment made - 11/10
> Deed Sent and recorded - pending
> 
> BTW, do sellers have to notarize or do they just sign and email forms back to the title company?


Sellers have to get the deed notarized


----------



## ustasmom

mickeyman said:


> Sellers have to get the deed notarized



Thank you.


----------



## kniquy

Our time line -- we are almost officially members!! 
9/5 Offer made
9/5 Offer accepted
9/9 sent for ROFR
9/30 ROFR waived
11/4 Received closing documents
11/10 mailed out paperwork and check

Closing on the original contract is 11/23  so i don't know if they would wait until that date or if they have all the paperwork from both sides they just go ahead with the closing - what has been everyone else's experience?


----------



## mickeyman

kniquy said:


> Our time line -- we are almost officially members!!
> 9/5 Offer made
> 9/5 Offer accepted
> 9/9 sent for ROFR
> 9/30 ROFR waived
> 11/4 Received closing documents
> 11/10 mailed out paperwork and check
> 
> Closing on the original contract is 11/23  so i don't know if they would wait until that date or if they have all the paperwork from both sides they just go ahead with the closing - what has been everyone else's experience?


Depends on title company.  Mine closed as soon as they received all the paperwork


----------



## girli565

I just got a call from TTS about our closing docs. He said they were sent to them from *** for review. He called to confirm our lender change from Monera to timeshare lending. He said the docs should be sent to me within 48 hours. We passed ROFR back on 9/23/15. It's been forever!


----------



## ktmo

girli565 said:


> I just got a call from TTS about our closing docs. He said they were sent to them from *** for review. He called to confirm our lender change from Monera to timeshare lending. He said the docs should be sent to me within 48 hours. We passed ROFR back on 9/23/15. It's been forever!


I am right there with you.   I was told that I would have my closing documents today, but I haven't received them.  We passed ROFR on the same day.


----------



## girli565

ktmo said:


> I am right there with you.   I was told that I would have my closing documents today, but I haven't received them.  We passed ROFR on the same day.


They've been (***) telling me I'd have my closing docs this week or next for the last almost 3 weeks now. It's beyond frustrating.


----------



## kniquy

mickeyman said:


> Depends on title company.  Mine closed as soon as they received all the paperwork



We are ***  for our title company


----------



## jillmc40

When you are waiting for points to be loaded, do you check every day, or do they send you an email?  I don't know why I care...I'm not planning a vacation in the next couple of days, but I just keep checking like a nut!


----------



## mickeyman

jillmc40 said:


> When you are waiting for points to be loaded, do you check every day, or do they send you an email?  I don't know why I care...I'm not planning a vacation in the next couple of days, but I just keep checking like a nut!


You will get a letter in the mail with your member number. Then you can call and access your account


----------



## ktmo

girli565 said:


> They've been (***) telling me I'd have my closing docs this week or next for the last almost 3 weeks now. It's beyond frustrating.


 I just got my closing documents.  This was after weeks of hearing the same thing.  Fingers crossed that you get yours soon.


----------



## jillmc40

mickeyman said:


> You will get a letter in the mail with your member number. Then you can call and access your account


I'm adding on, so I thought it would just magically appear one day on my account


----------



## mickeyman

jillmc40 said:


> I'm adding on, so I thought it would just magically appear one day on my account


Then they should just show up on account


----------



## Kevin Hayes

My ROFR was submitted on 10/30 after signing the contact with me and my wife's name on it.  I was reading the threads on this site regarding only the people on the deeds can use the DVC membership and the benefits from it.  I am thinking about putting our children on the deed also (both over 18) so they can get some on the benefits, however, most likely they would not go to WDW without us.  If I do this, I was told that we need to wait until the contract goes through the ROFR process before doing a new contract with the additional names.  Questions:  After the contract change will it have to go back through ROFR again?  What would be the delay?  Is this a good idea to put the children on the deed (for benefit reasons or other reasons)?  Is there a limit of the number of members (names on deed) on one contract?


----------



## girli565

girli565 said:


> I just got a call from TTS about our closing docs. He said they were sent to them from *** for review. He called to confirm our lender change from Monera to timeshare lending. He said the docs should be sent to me within 48 hours. We passed ROFR back on 9/23/15. It's been forever!


So we got our closing docs via email an hour ago and the lender or *** screwed up one of the forms and has our last names wrong. I emailed them right away (I don't want to delay this any longer so I was printing and signing everything ASAP and heading to the bank for a cashier's check today) when I caught the mistake.

UGH! I also cc'd my broker at TTS and he responded right away saying this could cause a  delay because he believes the form is from the lender and they have to correct it, not ***.


----------



## mickeyman

I would email your lender as well or try to call them


----------



## ustasmom

girli565 said:


> So we got our closing docs via email an hour ago and the lender or *** screwed up one of the forms and has our last names wrong. I emailed them right away (I don't want to delay this any longer so I was printing and signing everything ASAP and heading to the bank for a cashier's check today) when I caught the mistake.
> 
> UGH! I also cc'd my broker at TTS and he responded right away saying this could cause a  delay because he believes the form is from the lender and they have to correct it, not ***.



Was it wrong on your TILA?


----------



## girli565

ustasmom said:


> Was it wrong on your TILA?


 No, I made sure everything was correct on that. 


mickeyman said:


> I would email your lender as well or try to call them


 already did. They've emailed me back and have sent the corrected form to ***, now I wait for *** to send it to me. I know they're busy but that's something they should have caught.


----------



## Kevin Hayes

Historically, is there a particular day(s) of the week that Disney announces their decision whether they will/will not exercise the ROFR option?  Do they ever make decisions on the weekend?


----------



## mickeyman

girli565 said:


> No, I made sure everything was correct on that.
> already did. They've emailed me back and have sent the corrected form to ***, now I wait for *** to send it to me. I know they're busy but that's something they should have caught.


It seems most of these title companies are closed on the weekends so I wouldn't expect your papers back until monday


----------



## DisBuckMan

Kevin Hayes said:


> Historically, is there a particular day(s) of the week that Disney announces their decision whether they will/will not exercise the ROFR option?  Do they ever make decisions on the weekend?



Monday, Wednesday, and Friday seem to be by far the most active days for ROFR. No weekend activity.


----------



## ktmo

girli565 said:


> So we got our closing docs via email an hour ago and the lender or *** screwed up one of the forms and has our last names wrong. I emailed them right away (I don't want to delay this any longer so I was printing and signing everything ASAP and heading to the bank for a cashier's check today) when I caught the mistake.
> 
> UGH! I also cc'd my broker at TTS and he responded right away saying this could cause a  delay because he believes the form is from the lender and they have to correct it, not ***.


 
Oh, no.  I am sorry about the delay.  I hope you get it fixed quickly.  I went back and checked my closing documents, just to make sure mine were right.


----------



## girli565

mickeyman said:


> It seems most of these title companies are closed on the weekends so I wouldn't expect your papers back until monday


 Yeah, I wasn't expecting it after 5pm Friday. I already received an email from *** this morning that they are requesting the form from the lender again. What's weird is that I got an email from the lender Friday at 4pm that they resent the corrected document already. I'm very disappointed in this portion of the resale process, whether it's the title company or the lender, this is something that should have been caught before documents were sent to me.


ktmo said:


> Oh, no.  I am sorry about the delay.  I hope you get it fixed quickly.  I went back and checked my closing documents, just to make sure mine were right.


Definitely check just to verify it's correct.


----------



## ustasmom

girli565 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't expecting it after 5pm Friday. I already received an email from *** this morning that they are requesting the form from the lender again. What's weird is that I got an email from the lender Friday at 4pm that they resent the corrected document already. I'm very disappointed in this portion of the resale process, whether it's the title company or the lender, this is something that should have been caught before documents were sent to me.
> Definitely check just to verify it's correct.



I would tend to think that this might be an easy fix. It isn't as though they gave the wrong names to Disney for ROFR/estoppel. This should be a few keystrokes and new paperwork coming out.


----------



## girli565

ustasmom said:


> I would tend to think that this might be an easy fix. It isn't as though they gave the wrong names to Disney for ROFR/estoppel. This should be a few keystrokes and new paperwork coming out.


I'm sure it is, lol, which is why I'm bothered. Something so simple being overlooked.


----------



## RaymOOOnd

This part of the process is crummier than expected, indeed. My BLT contract recently closed right on time, but the AKV contract with its stated closing date of 10/31 is still awaiting the closing documents from the seller. It's worth mentioning that this was a delayed closing, and that resale prices have gone up considerably during the half-year delay (a similar contract now would run me 3-4k more).

I was really hoping this wouldn't get ugly. Inquiries to both the title and resale companies are met with "we will contact the seller". Just waiting one more week before seeking legal counsel, I suppose. 

Has anyone else been in this boat? Having loitered around here for nearly a year, I'm a bit surprised I haven't heard more reports of this type of thing (i.e. sellers deciding at the time of a delayed closing that they'd just rather not).


----------



## AmyKat

Offer made - 9/3
Offer accepted - 9/4
Submitted to ROFR - 9/8
Passed ROFR - 9/25
Received closing docs - 10/13
Closing docs returned/payment made -  10/16
Title Co received closing docs - 10/19
Seller signed deed - 11/3
Broker received deed - 11/13
Deed recorded & showing on OC site - 11/17

This is our first contract, so we're waiting on Disney to set up our membership account, right?  Any idea how long that normally takes?  Is that one of the steps where I can call and get information more quickly than just waiting on the mail?

Thank you!


----------



## mickeyman

AmyKat said:


> Offer made - 9/3
> Offer accepted - 9/4
> Submitted to ROFR - 9/8
> Passed ROFR - 9/25
> Received closing docs - 10/13
> Closing docs returned/payment made -  10/16
> Title Co received closing docs - 10/19
> Seller signed deed - 11/3
> Broker received deed - 11/13
> Deed recorded & showing on OC site - 11/17
> 
> This is our first contract, so we're waiting on Disney to set up our membership account, right?  Any idea how long that normally takes?  Is that one of the steps where I can call and get information more quickly than just waiting on the mail?
> 
> Thank you!


We got our member number about 2 weeks after closing


----------



## RobbW

Kevin Hayes said:


> Historically, is there a particular day(s) of the week that Disney announces their decision whether they will/will not exercise the ROFR option?  Do they ever make decisions on the weekend?



M, W, & F are the most active days for ROFR results. We do occasionally see Saturday results but never on Sundays.


----------



## Kevin Hayes

In your opinion, based on your knowledge, should the following pass ?

SSR 175@$86 June 135/14 0/15 175/16 175/17


----------



## ustasmom

Kevin Hayes said:


> In your opinion, based on your knowledge, should the following pass ?
> 
> SSR 175@$86 June 135/14 0/15 175/16 175/17



If it did indeed go to ROFR on 10/30 and since you are at that sweet spot of what gets ROFR for SSR, I think that they are going to take it. According to the chart above, 25% of what they take is SSR. I hope that you prove me wrong.


----------



## Raenstoirm

Does the deed showing up online and disney doing their thing happen simultaneously? Or does the deed have to show up first? I keep checking the OCC website and so far no deed. We closed last monday. We travel in 3 weeks and I would love to have membership by then to get the cheaper AP. And I would like to see how rooms are looking for the dark side challenge (race weekend). I have a regular hotel booked but it would be handy to be able to use points, but I figure every day that ticks by, the chance of getting a room where I want gets smaller and smaller.


----------



## mickeyman

After deed is recorded Info is sent back to Disney and it takes about 3 weeks to receive your membership number. If you closed last Monday it should have been recorded already. It's usually only 2-3 days after closing when it's recorded. You should call your title company and ask why it hasn't been recorded yet


----------



## AmyKat

Did you mail your signed paperwork back on Monday?  The title company has to wait until they receive the signed deed from the seller and then they will take it to have the deed recorded.


----------



## ustasmom

AmyKat said:


> Did you mail your signed paperwork back on Monday?  The title company has to wait until they receive the signed deed from the seller and then they will take it to have the deed recorded.



That is what hung me up for a week. And then they have to re-confirm points and taxes. Sigh!


----------



## girli565

So, we finally got the corrected Note for Mortgage form from *** on Tuesday, I dropped off the envelope with our money order and signed forms at the post office this morning. Lets see how long our next wait is. Hopefully our sellers have already sent their forms in. crossing my fingers that this happens quickly, I'm already way past my 7 month window for booking our April trip for the Star Wars race.

So here's my timeline so far... 

Offer Made - 8/31
Offer accepted - 8/31
Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
Passed ROFR - 9/23
Received closing docs - 11/13
Closing docs returned/payment made -  11/18
Title Co received closing docs - ??
Seller signed deed - ?
Deed recorded & showing on OC site - ?


----------



## Hockeymouse57

So we learned something new yesterday that might be of interest to you.  *** received both buyer and seller closing documents in good order.  They will not close until they receive the funds from the lender.  That surprised us since Florida is a "dry" close state meaning escrow is closed then funding is sent.  Anyone have any experience or knowledge on this?


----------



## mickeyman

girli565 said:


> So, we finally got the corrected Note for Mortgage form from *** on Tuesday, I dropped off the envelope with our money order and signed forms at the post office this morning. Lets see how long our next wait is. Hopefully our sellers have already sent their forms in. crossing my fingers that this happens quickly, I'm already way past my 7 month window for booking our April trip for the Star Wars race.
> 
> So here's my timeline so far...
> 
> Offer Made - 8/31
> Offer accepted - 8/31
> Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
> Passed ROFR - 9/23
> Received closing docs - 11/13
> Closing docs returned/payment made -  11/18
> Title Co received closing docs - ??
> Seller signed deed - ?
> Deed recorded & showing on OC site - ?


What are the dates for April? I could let you know what's still available and pm you


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

FINALLY!! Recieved my closing documents this morning.  Good grief this waiting is killing me!  At least there is light at the end of the tunnel!!! 

Passed ROFR - 9/23
Received closing docs - 11/18 (Seller had vacation planned)
Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/18


----------



## ustasmom

mickeyman said:


> What are the dates for April? I could let you know what's still available and pm you



I'd love some help.


----------



## LionKingCPA

Here's an update on our progress. . .almost there!!

LionKingCPA---$110-$25,955-230-BLT-Feb- 0/'14, 0/'15, 17/'16, 230/'17- sent 09/14, passed 10/02

Offer accepted – 09/11
Submitted to ROFR – 09/14
Passed ROFR – 10/02
Received closing docs – 11/07
Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/09
Closing – 11/16
Deed Recorded OCC -11/18
Member Number Letter - ??


----------



## jay42k

jay42k said:


> jay42k / BCV / 220
> 8/21 offer accepted
> 9/21 passed ROFR
> 10/9 received closing documents
> 10/15 returned closing documents and payment


11/19 closed & deed recorded on OCC site
??? now waiting on member number


----------



## ustasmom

ustasmom said:


> ustasmom---$132-$6600-50-BLT-OCT-50/15, 50/16, 50/17. Seller pays 2015 dues. Buyer pays 2016 dues and closing costs.
> 
> Offer made: 10/8
> Offer accepted - 10/9
> Submitted to ROFR - 10/12
> Passed ROFR - 10/19
> Received closing docs - 11/9
> Closing docs/payment made - 11/10
> Deed Sent and recorded - pending



There may be light at the end of the tunnel (until the point loading darkness.) I heard that I should be closed and recorded either tomorrow or early next week. Honestly, this feels longer than the last trimester of pregnancy.


----------



## ustasmom

pangyal said:


> You don't have to pay it. Dues are not billed until the new year, and if you have your closing documents, you will be well into ownership of that contract by the time dues roll around. I'd just say that you would prefer to handle the dues payment yourself and leave it at that. They wouldn't be able to pay it on your behalf early anyway so I really don't know why they are trying to collect it at this point.



So I am closing today or tomorrow. I asked about the dues and they said that they were sending a payment to Disney and that I would be a refund for the overpayment.


----------



## knobster

Hi all. For those of you who are sticklers for statistics (RobbW?  ), I have a question about the "date of closing". What actually determines the closing date, or, really, does a closing date that the title company quotes mean anything? I mostly ask this because there were about two weeks between when the title company received our money (and sent an email that they had deposited the funds in escrow) and when the deed was recorded on the OCC site. But no one ever told me that we had closed, plus I don't see anything on the deed that has a closing date. The only date on there is the date the sellers signed, which was almost a week BEFORE the title company had our money.

I was waiting until our points show up in our DVC account to repost all of the dates, but I really have no concrete date for Estoppel (RobbW confirmed that this was not important) nor for closing.


----------



## pangyal

knobster said:


> Hi all. For those of you who are sticklers for statistics (RobbW?  ), I have a question about the "date of closing". What actually determines the closing date, or, really, does a closing date that the title company quotes mean anything? I mostly ask this because there were about two weeks between when the title company received our money (and sent an email that they had deposited the funds in escrow) and when the deed was recorded on the OCC site. But no one ever told me that we had closed, plus I don't see anything on the deed that has a closing date. The only date on there is the date the sellers signed, which was almost a week BEFORE the title company had our money.
> 
> I was waiting until our points show up in our DVC account to repost all of the dates, but I really have no concrete date for Estoppel (RobbW confirmed that this was not important) nor for closing.


Are you dealing with ***? Their communication is very poor lately. I would just go by the date in the deed recording and estimate closing about two days before that .

I am really unhappy with *** right now. Received closing docs for VGF on October 28 and that was after begging them for a week to get them to me after I was told they were ready. We are in Canada, yet managed to have our documents and funds to them by Oct. 31. It is now 20 days later, they have everything from both buyer and seller, and it STILL hasn't closed. No good reason. I am super frustrated as I am trying to book a "big birthday" trip for next September and VGF is of course filling up!

I have pleaded with them for updates and have received no response. The broker has gotten some updates for me, but they are very vague ("will close soon") and unhelpful.


I get that Disney has flooded them with waivers and estoppels lately, but I feel that I am paying just as much for their closing service as when they are not so busy. Our closing documents were incorrect on the financial side, and I had to deal with that as well. The closing company we are dealing with for our PVB contract looks like they will close it before this mine, and it went in three weeks later. 

Thanks everyone for letting me vent .


----------



## knobster

Pangyal, of course you can vent! You were much more polite in your venting than a lot of folks. 

Ours wasn't ***. It was Duncan (if that name comes through). I guess they took about 10 business days to close from receiving my funds,
so it wasn't THAT bad. I suspect I would still be waiting for closing docs if it were ***, from what everyone has been saying.


----------



## DisBuckMan

knobster said:


> Pangyal, of course you can vent! You were much more polite in your venting than a lot of folks.
> 
> Ours wasn't ***. It was Duncan (if that name comes through). I guess they took about 10 business days to close from receiving my funds,
> so it wasn't THAT bad. I suspect I would still be waiting for closing docs if it were ***, from what everyone has been saying.



I'm awaiting closing documents from Duncan right now. Everything moved very quickly until this point, but it seems as if Duncan is willing to take their sweet time in getting the closing documents prepared. We received estoppel from Disney on the 6th. It pains me to see all of you who are receiving closing documents a couple of days after receiving estoppel, and makes me wonder why Duncan is so slow in generating them.


----------



## knobster

DisBuckMan said:


> I'm awaiting closing documents from Duncan right now. Everything moved very quickly until this point, but it seems as if Duncan is willing to take their sweet time in getting the closing documents prepared. We received estoppel from Disney on the 6th. It pains me to see all of you who are receiving closing documents a couple of days after receiving estoppel, and makes me wonder why Duncan is so slow in generating them.



We never were notified of Estoppel by Duncan, actually. When I asked when it had come (just so that I could post the dates in the Estoppel thread, really), I received two different answers from two different people. When I told the broker that, she said something like "preliminary vs. final" Estoppel, but it sounded like she was covering.

We made our offer on 9/14, received notice of ROFR waiver on 9/25 and closing documents on 10/21, and the deed was recorded on 11/9. All told, less than 60 days is about 2 weeks shorter than the contract we closed during the summer. I complained about the length to get to closing, but, since the whole thing was less than the 60 days the brokers usually quote, maybe I should have been more patient.

So now I am waiting for the points to show up in our DVC account, so I am impatient again.


----------



## jnjhuddle

pangyal said:


> Are you dealing with ***? Their communication is very poor lately. I would just go by the date in the deed recording and estimate closing about two days before that .
> 
> I am really unhappy with *** right now. Received closing docs for VGF on October 28 and that was after begging them for a week to get them to me after I was told they were ready. We are in Canada, yet managed to have our documents and funds to them by Oct. 31. It is now 20 days later, they have everything from both buyer and seller, and it STILL hasn't closed. No good reason. I am super frustrated as I am trying to book a "big birthday" trip for next September and VGF is of course filling up!
> 
> I have pleaded with them for updates and have received no response. The broker has gotten some updates for me, but they are very vague ("will close soon") and unhelpful.
> 
> 
> I get that Disney has flooded them with waivers and estoppels lately, but I feel that I am paying just as much for their closing service as when they are not so busy. Our closing documents were incorrect on the financial side, and I had to deal with that as well. The closing company we are dealing with for our PVB contract looks like they will close it before this mine, and it went in three weeks later.
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me vent .


I'm using *** this time too and they actually sent my closing documents 11/6 (of course we were away on a WDW and Disney cruise vacation at the time). Based on everyone else's experience with them not closing right away after sending their paperwork,I decided not to jump through hoops and stress while on vacation. The broker emailed me a couple of times with updates since then so I know the seller has their paperwork in. However, my contract states to close on or before December 1. I emailed and told them I would send them the paperwork and funds prior to Dec 1. I would be super cranky if I sent my funds and 20 days later it still hadn't  closed. Hoping by sending it closer to the original date that won't happen. Will update though as to how it actually goes.


----------



## AmyKat

We used Duncan too.  I initiated a lot of conversations with them, they put the wrong amounts on the initial closing documents, and they didn't send all the closing documents, but I felt like they moved pretty quickly.  They were probably tired of hearing from me and tried to get mine finished quickly.


----------



## jillmc40

knobster said:


> So now I am waiting for the points to show up in our DVC account, so I am impatient again.


Our deed was recorded on the 10th and I am impatiently waiting as well   Our offer was accepted on 10/11, so I know it has been super fast, but I still check every single day.....


----------



## knobster

jillmc40 said:


> Our deed was recorded on the 10th and I am impatiently waiting as well   Our offer was accepted on 10/11, so I know it has been super fast, but I still check every single day.....


You only check once a day? To me that is being PATIENT.


----------



## girli565

mickeyman said:


> What are the dates for April? I could let you know what's still available and pm you


That would be great, thank you so much! We're looking at April 15-18, 2016. We'd like a studio anywhere available.


----------



## Kevin Hayes

I was submitted for ROFR on 10/30 .......................... still nothing.  I see many others who have already passed that was submitted well after mine.  With me still not having an answer yet, does this mean anything?  I guess "first submitted, first answered" does not apply in this case.  I am assuming Disney either makes a decision to either buy or to pass.... does anyone know if there is a "let's think about this some more" pile?


----------



## DisBuckMan

Kevin Hayes said:


> I was submitted for ROFR on 10/30 .......................... still nothing.  I see many others who have already passed that was submitted well after mine.  With me still not having an answer yet, does this mean anything?  I guess "first submitted, first answered" does not apply in this case.  I am assuming Disney either makes a decision to either buy or to pass.... does anyone know if there is a "let's think about this some more" pile?




There have been some exceptions, but it seems as if the ones who pass ROFR happen pretty quickly as of late, while the ones that are taken by Disney are the ones that go 20-30 days.

Probably not what you want to hear, being at the 20+ day mark, but that's what the overall trend has been lately.


----------



## girli565

pangyal said:


> Are you dealing with ***? Their communication is very poor lately. I would just go by the date in the deed recording and estimate closing about two days before that .
> 
> I am really unhappy with *** right now. Received closing docs for VGF on October 28 and that was after begging them for a week to get them to me after I was told they were ready. We are in Canada, yet managed to have our documents and funds to them by Oct. 31. It is now 20 days later, they have everything from both buyer and seller, and it STILL hasn't closed. No good reason. I am super frustrated as I am trying to book a "big birthday" trip for next September and VGF is of course filling up!
> 
> I have pleaded with them for updates and have received no response. The broker has gotten some updates for me, but they are very vague ("will close soon") and unhelpful.
> 
> 
> I get that Disney has flooded them with waivers and estoppels lately, but I feel that I am paying just as much for their closing service as when they are not so busy. Our closing documents were incorrect on the financial side, and I had to deal with that as well. The closing company we are dealing with for our PVB contract looks like they will close it before this mine, and it went in three weeks later.
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me vent .


I feel your pain with ***. I swear they had my closing docs ready for weeks prior to when I actually received them. My lender called me 2 weeks before I got my closing docs and told me that they had just spoken to *** and that I should be getting m docs the next day. Fast forward to 2 weeks and a few days later and we finally get the docs.  ugh. Plus some docs were incorrect and had to be resent several times.


----------



## jillmc40

knobster said:


> You only check once a day? To me that is being PATIENT.


Well, no    I check in the morning, and then sometime between 12-3.  I figure if it is not there by then, it won't happen that day.


----------



## knobster

Speak of the devil, I see our new points now, probably my 3rd check today. So, timeline (including some missing dates because of lack of information from the title company):

Offer signed/sent for ROFR 9/14
ROFR waived 9/25
Estoppel ??/??
Closing Docs Received 10/21
Closing Docs and Funds arrived at title co. 10/26
Doc/Funds Receipt acknowledged by title co. 10/28
Closing ??/?? (perhaps 11/06)
Deed Recorded on OCC 11/09
Points Loaded (existing Member) 11/20

Thanks to all for the "company" as we sit here in the proverbial dark.


----------



## pangyal

AmyKat said:


> We used Duncan too.  I initiated a lot of conversations with them, they put the wrong amounts on the initial closing documents, and they didn't send all the closing documents, but I felt like they moved pretty quickly.  They were probably tired of hearing from me and tried to get mine finished quickly.


We're using Duncan for our Poly contract and I have found them pleasant, yet overwhelmed. I was told that our contract was in line to be typed due to working backwards from the closing date, and I questioned why they can't just send them out when they have the estoppel?

So far, the absolute winner for us has been First American, but YMMV and of course, it's been crazy with Disney sending over so many docs all at once.


----------



## knobster

Well, Pangyal, I think you have the unique perspective of having a large sample size of title companies, so you may have the most interesting opinion here. What was Duncan's answer to your question? For me, they gave me very polite answers. The answers had no basic in fact ("should take X days" had no relation to real time), but they were certainly polite.

P.S. What happened to Poly in your signature?


----------



## DisBuckMan

pangyal said:


> We're using Duncan for our Poly contract and I have found them pleasant, yet overwhelmed. I was told that our contract was in line to be typed due to working backwards from the closing date, and I questioned why they can't just send them out when they have the estoppel?
> 
> So far, the absolute winner for us has been First American, but YMMV and of course, it's been crazy with Disney sending over so many docs all at once.




I was told by a rep at Duncan last Thursday, that I would have my closing docs this week, and probably by Monday. When I emailed to check the status of them yesterday, I was told that I'd definitely have them in the next 7 BUSINESS days. Given that next Thursday is Thanksgiving, 7 business days could still be a week from this coming Monday. I really don't think they even know, but they've sure been willing to sell me a line of bs. But yeah...they've been nice about it.


----------



## pangyal

knobster said:


> Well, Pangyal, I think you have the unique perspective of having a large sample size of title companies, so you may have the most interesting opinion here. What was Duncan's answer to your question? For me, they gave me very polite answers. The answers had no basic in fact ("should take X days" had no relation to real time), but they were certainly polite.
> 
> P.S. What happened to Poly in your signature?


Their response was that they did them in order by working backwards from the closing date and pointed out that of course I wouldn't want mine being prepared after someone else's just because they'd asked for it. I said that this was strange, as I would think that they would be preparing them based on order of estoppel being received. Different brokers use different closing date estimation metrics, and so buyers are getting closing documents out of order anyway and being penalized for whatever broker they went with? I got my closing documents two days later, lol.

Poly signature is coming! I'm just trying to figure out what else to put there so it's balanced ha ha ha. Maybe a TIW or AP banner.


----------



## ktmo

pangyal said:


> Their response was that they did them in order by working backwards from the closing date and pointed out that of course I wouldn't want mine being prepared after someone else's just because they'd asked for it. I said that this was strange, as I would think that they would be preparing them based on order of estoppel being received. Different brokers use different closing date estimation metrics, and so buyers are getting closing documents out of order anyway and being penalized for whatever broker they went with? I got my closing documents two days later, lol.
> 
> Poly signature is coming! I'm just trying to figure out what else to put there so it's balanced ha ha ha. Maybe a TIW or AP banner.


 
I am using TT&M and I was told the same thing - they are working backward from the "on or before" closing date listed in the contract.  I don't like this, because my contract was given 100 days to close.  They could start giving people 90 days or 75 days and jump in front of me.  I received my closing docs and sent in my money last week.  I haven't heard anything and the deed hasn't been recorded.  I don't think I will have my point until the end of the year, if they don't close until Dec. 10th.


----------



## jillmc40

knobster said:


> Speak of the devil, I see our new points now, probably my 3rd check today. So, timeline (including some missing dates because of lack of information from the title company):
> 
> Offer signed/sent for ROFR 9/14
> ROFR waived 9/25
> Estoppel ??/??
> Closing Docs Received 10/21
> Closing Docs and Funds arrived at title co. 10/26
> Doc/Funds Receipt acknowledged by title co. 10/28
> Closing ??/?? (perhaps 11/06)
> Deed Recorded on OCC 11/09
> Points Loaded (existing Member) 11/20
> 
> Thanks to all for the "company" as we sit here in the proverbial dark.



YES!  Me too!!!  I didn't check all weekend, so I don't know if they were loaded on Friday or today (Monday).  Either way, here is my completed timeline:

Offer accepted - 10/11
Offer Revised - 10/14
Submitted to ROFR - 10/15
Passed ROFR - 10/28
Received closing docs - 10/29
Closing docs/payment made - 11/2 
Deed Sent - 11/10
Points loaded - 11/23

Happy Girl!!!!!


----------



## Ivylie1234

Finally received my closing documents on the 16th after weeks of painful delays, and frankly, being ignored by ***. This process has been so painful that I don't even know which step is next or how long it should take. Both Seller and I have retuned closing docs. So I'll just keep waiting, hoping I don't lose it before it's all said and done.


----------



## mickeyman

After it closes then it's about another 3 weeks until Disney sends you your member number so you can use your membership


----------



## ustasmom

What is the process from the time they say you are closing to when it shows on the comptroller site? Is somebody physically going to the office or is everything electronic now? And is there a backlog at the comptroller site?


----------



## mickeyman

I closed on a Friday and Monday morning it showed up on site


----------



## ustasmom

I can see the deed closed in my husband's name today. I don't know where my name went though.


----------



## LisaS

ustasmom said:


> I can see the deed closed in my husband's name today. I don't know where my name went though.


That's not good. If you listed both of your names on the paperwork you should both be listed on the deed. Also, if you are not listed as an owner on your contract, you will not get an membership card and will not be entitled to any perks unless you are with your DH.

The initial paragraph of your deed should include wording like the following where your name and your DH's name are followed by the phrase "wife and husband" (or "husband and wife" depending on the order of the names)  or "tenants in the entireties":

"This Warranty Deed made this <day> of <month>, 2015, between <seller 1> and <seller 2>, wife and husband, grantor, and <your name> and <your DH's name>, wife and husband, grantee:"

If your name is not listed then you may not legally be a co-owner of the contract.  Were both of your names listed in the closing documents? Did both of you sign everything?


----------



## ustasmom

LisaS said:


> That's not good. If you listed both of your names on the paperwork you should both be listed on the deed. Also, if you are not listed as an owner on your contract, you will not get an membership card and will not be entitled to any perks unless you are with your DH.
> 
> The initial paragraph of your deed should include wording like the following where your name and your DH's name are followed by the phrase "wife and husband" (or "husband and wife" depending on the order of the names)  or "tenants in the entireties":
> 
> "This Warranty Deed made this <day> of <month>, 2015, between <seller 1> and <seller 2>, wife and husband, grantor, and <your name> and <your DH's name>, wife and husband, grantee:"
> 
> If your name is not listed then you may not legally be a co-owner of the contract.  Were both of your names listed in the closing documents? Did both of you sign everything?




I am listed on the document but my name doesn't come up on OCC site. I called and they told me that it was because my name was not in the system. They were working on documents from the 23rd. She added me, though.


----------



## ustasmom

BLT contract:

Offer made: 10/8
Offer accepted - 10/9
Submitted to ROFR - 10/12
Passed ROFR - 10/19
Received closing docs - 11/9
Closing docs/payment made - 11/10
Closed 11/24
Deed Recorded 11/25

2016 MF added to closing.


$85-$8500-100-AKV-AUG-100/15, 100/16, 100/17. Seller pays 2015 dues. Buyer pays 2016 dues.

Offer accepted - 10/16
Submitted to ROFR - 10/27
Passed ROFR - 11/9
Received closing docs - 11/19, corrected 11/24
Closing docs/payment made - 11/25
Deed recorded - pending

2016 MF not added to closing.


----------



## Popouri DVC

pangyal said:


> Are you dealing with ***? Their communication is very poor lately. I would just go by the date in the deed recording and estimate closing about two days before that .
> 
> I am really unhappy with *** right now. Received closing docs for VGF on October 28 and that was after begging them for a week to get them to me after I was told they were ready. We are in Canada, yet managed to have our documents and funds to them by Oct. 31. It is now 20 days later, they have everything from both buyer and seller, and it STILL hasn't closed. No good reason. I am super frustrated as I am trying to book a "big birthday" trip for next September and VGF is of course filling up!
> 
> I have pleaded with them for updates and have received no response. The broker has gotten some updates for me, but they are very vague ("will close soon") and unhelpful.
> 
> 
> I get that Disney has flooded them with waivers and estoppels lately, but I feel that I am paying just as much for their closing service as when they are not so busy. Our closing documents were incorrect on the financial side, and I had to deal with that as well. The closing company we are dealing with for our PVB contract looks like they will close it before this mine, and it went in three weeks later.
> 
> Thanks everyone for letting me vent .



Lord have mercy!

I too used ***: we closed 10/14 and my points were loaded into my DVC account by 10/22. 

All in all: Offer Accepted: 7/28.
Points in account: 10/22.

Not bad for how molasses-like the process was in the fall. I guess I was one of the last closings for *** before they became inundated and overwhelmed.


----------



## girli565

So here's an update on my resale that's taking forever...

Offer Made - 8/31
Offer accepted - 8/31
Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
Passed ROFR - 9/23
Received closing docs - 11/13
Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/18
Title Co received closing docs - 11/20
Seller signed deed - 11/25
Closing date addendum signed & received by broker (because we went past our original contract closing date) - 12/1
Deed recorded & showing on OC site - ??

So we're still waiting. We had to sign and email back an addendum because we had passed our original closing date of 11/9/15 
I went ahead and booked a regular hotel for the Star Wars race weekend in April because I don't want to chance not getting a hotel (like for Everest challenge race weekend when hotels were sold out). And I'm crossing my fingers I can get a DVC studio if I stalk it enough and put in a wait list request.


----------



## jnjhuddle

girli565 said:


> So here's an update on my resale that's taking forever...
> 
> Offer Made - 8/31
> Offer accepted - 8/31
> Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
> Passed ROFR - 9/23
> Received closing docs - 11/13
> Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/18
> Title Co received closing docs - 11/20
> Seller signed deed - 11/25
> Closing date addendum signed & received by broker (because we went past our original contract closing date) - 12/1
> Deed recorded & showing on OC site - ??
> 
> So we're still waiting. We had to sign and email back an addendum because we had passed our original closing date of 11/9/15
> I went ahead and booked a regular hotel for the Star Wars race weekend in April because I don't want to chance not getting a hotel (like for Everest challenge race weekend when hotels were sold out). And I'm crossing my fingers I can get a DVC studio if I stalk it enough and put in a wait list request.


Are you using ***?
Our timeline is similar.

Submitted to ROFR 9/10
Passed ROFR 9/30
Addendum sent 10/7 (only 1 seller on deed and original sent with both husband and wife's name on paperwork)
Received closing docs 11/5
Title co received our closing docs 12/1
Closing date addendum sent 12/1....

Both Nancy at *** and Jaimie at TSS have been great with communication thus far. 

Our original closing date was 12/1. We were on vacation when we got the docs and this one required notarized signatures with witnesses which was new for me and caused a delay for us. Thought we could do this at our bank (PNC)last week.  Not so simple. Went to 1st branch (my husband was able to sneak out of work for a bit) and notary had just left for lunch break, drove to another branch but they said they weren't allowed to notarize Real estate documents and suggested ups store. Drive to ups store and notary there says charge is $7.50 PER SIGNATURE and we need to bring our own witnesses.(that would be $7.50 x10 signatures because 2 of the pages required 2 witnesses)!! At this point my hubby had to go back to work and we were going away for Thanksgiving weekend. Called our other bank (TD bank) yesterday and they said they can do it but there employees could not provide witness so would need to bring our own. Never realized how difficult it could be to round up a couple adults not related to me to drag out during working hours. Fortunately, I found our county store (we had gotten our passports here) could do it for $2.50 per seal (page) and would witness too!! So was able to get that done quickly and send package overnight. I'm sure our sellers are anxious to close and receive their funds before the holidays.


----------



## girli565

jnjhuddle said:


> Are you using ***?
> Our timeline is similar.
> 
> Submitted to ROFR 9/10
> Passed ROFR 9/30
> Addendum sent 10/7 (only 1 seller on deed and original sent with both husband and wife's name on paperwork)
> Received closing docs 11/5
> Title co received our closing docs 12/1
> Closing date addendum sent 12/1....
> 
> Both Nancy at *** and Jaimie at TSS have been great with communication thus far.
> 
> Our original closing date was 12/1. We were on vacation when we got the docs and this one required notarized signatures with witnesses which was new for me and caused a delay for us. Thought we could do this at our bank (PNC)last week.  Not so simple. Went to 1st branch (my husband was able to sneak out of work for a bit) and notary had just left for lunch break, drove to another branch but they said they weren't allowed to notarize Real estate documents and suggested ups store. Drive to ups store and notary there says charge is $7.50 PER SIGNATURE and we need to bring our own witnesses.(that would be $7.50 x10 signatures because 2 of the pages required 2 witnesses)!! At this point my hubby had to go back to work and we were going away for Thanksgiving weekend. Called our other bank (TD bank) yesterday and they said they can do it but there employees could not provide witness so would need to bring our own. Never realized how difficult it could be to round up a couple adults not related to me to drag out during working hours. Fortunately, I found our county store (we had gotten our passports here) could do it for $2.50 per seal (page) and would witness too!! So was able to get that done quickly and send package overnight. I'm sure our sellers are anxious to close and receive their funds before the holidays.


Yes, we're using ***. Nancy has been great with communication but I just don't understand why there was such a lag between passing ROFR and receiving our closing documents. 

Our bank, my teacher credit union, notarizes for free and provides the witnesses so that was the easy part. We had the papers signed and ready in two days,  would've been sooner but my bank doesn't open on the weekends. I'm just disappointed in how long it seems to take *** to prepare the papers when my financing company had everything prepared at the beginning of November. *** made it seem like it was the lenders fault but I spoke to the lender and they told me that the completed loan file had been sent almost two weeks before I called to check in. It's frustrating but I know for next time, because we'll def need more points than we bought, I'll make sure *** isn't the title company.


----------



## ustasmom

We went to two different banks for our closings and neither bank charged. And they both pulled tellers in to witness. Now getting a money order was a different story. Our bank isn't local and all of them needed a checking or savings account to "back" the cashier's check, even though I was paying in cash.


----------



## jnjhuddle

girli565 said:


> Yes, we're using ***. Nancy has been great with communication but I just don't understand why there was such a lag between passing ROFR and receiving our closing documents.
> 
> Our bank, my teacher credit union, notarizes for free and provides the witnesses so that was the easy part. We had the papers signed and ready in two days,  would've been sooner but my bank doesn't open on the weekends. I'm just disappointed in how long it seems to take *** to prepare the papers when my financing company had everything prepared at the beginning of November. *** made it seem like it was the lenders fault but I spoke to the lender and they told me that the completed loan file had been sent almost two weeks before I called to check in. It's frustrating but I know for next time, because we'll def need more points than we bought, I'll make sure *** isn't the title company.


I would guess maybe changing lenders did cause somewhat of a delay? Or maybe they are "punishing" you for emailing and inquiring about your closing docs. Lol. I feel like they were chasing me down...I was on vacation and didn't realize I needed to email them to tell them that I received the closing docs, so both Nancy and Jaimie were sending me emails to please respond. The process is slow, but worth it in the end and honestly no different from my original purchase in the spring with a different title company. 

Super curious to see since we both did the closing addendum yesterday if they will close on or about the same time.


----------



## girli565

ustasmom said:


> We went to two different banks for our closings and neither bank charged. And they both pulled tellers in to witness. Now getting a money order was a different story. Our bank isn't local and all of them needed a checking or savings account to "back" the cashier's check, even though I was paying in cash.


Couldn't you have just gotten a money order from amscot or western union? My bank wanted to charge me $10 for a cashier's check since it wasn't over $1000. I took the cash out and took it to amscot for a free money order to mail them.



jnjhuddle said:


> I would guess maybe changing lenders did cause somewhat of a delay? Or maybe they are "punishing" you for emailing and inquiring about your closing docs. Lol. I feel like they were chasing me down...I was on vacation and didn't realize I needed to email them to tell them that I received the closing docs, so both Nancy and Jaimie were sending me emails to please respond. The process is slow, but worth it in the end and honestly no different from my original purchase in the spring with a different title company.
> 
> Super curious to see since we both did the closing addendum yesterday if they will close on or about the same time.


I don't think so because I made the change back in the beginning of October before any paperwork was even drawn up for closing. I even called to confirm that I could change lenders and Nancy said it was perfect because she hadn't  started closing docs.

Yes, my broker and Nancy were hounding me to send back the addendum but he sent it just thanksgiving and I wasn't at home any day from Thanksgiving long enough to sit down at the computer to scan it until This past Monday.

I'm curious to see when they actually close and the deed is filed. The orange county website is a bit behind probably because of the holiday.


----------



## disneyfan314

Here's my timeline:
Offer made and accepted: 11/17
Passed ROFR: 11/23
Estoppel: ????
Received closing docs: 12/1
Returned closing docs and payment made (electronically): 12/2

Now I'm waiting on the seller to return his closing docs.


----------



## DisBuckMan

Well, we FINALLY received closing documents this morning 4 weeks to the day after receiving estoppel. 

After receiving our closing documents and reviewing them, I am completely baffled as to why it took 4 weeks to generate these 5 pages. 2 of the pages are nothing more than an instructions page and a timeline for closing page, both of which are general, non-customer specific pages that are sent to everyone. I realize they are probably busy, but I could have prepared these documents in about 15 minutes, easily. 

Here's our timeline thus far:

10/19/15 FORMAL OFFER MADE / NEGOTIATIONS / ACCEPTED
10/20/15 CONTRACT RECEIVED, SIGNED, & RETURNED VIA EMAIL TO BROKER
10/20/15 SELLER CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED
10/20/15 CONTRACT SUBMITTED TO DISNEY FOR ROFR
10/20/15 SIGNED CONTRACT & ESCROW SENT TO TITLE COMPANY
10/23/15 NOTIFIED BY TITLE COMPANY OF RECEIPT AND DEPOSIT OF ESCROW MONEY
10/30/15 PASSED ROFR
11/5/15 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
12/3/15 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS


----------



## jay42k

Received member number today.  Here is the updated timeline:
8/21 offer accepted
9/21 passed ROFR
10/9 received closing documents
10/15 returned closing documents and payment
11/19 closed & deed recorded on OCC site
12/3 member number received (via phone)
12/3 booked first trip


----------



## AmyKat

jay42k said:


> 12/3 member number received (via phone)



How did you get your member number over the phone?


----------



## Ivylie1234

My deed was recorded today. I'm interested in finding out how some are successful in getting their member number over the phone too. Seems to be pretty hit or miss.


----------



## jay42k

AmyKat said:


> How did you get your member number over the phone?


Per what others have done, I called MS, opt 3,4.  Contract did not show up in the system until today, and based on what I have read by looking at the multitude of others' timing on this forum, it is evident that it takes at least two full weeks for contracts to even show up in the system.  Some have reported 3 weeks. I would not bother MS until at least two full weeks.  Patience is a virtue in the entire resales process.


----------



## AmyKat

Thanks.  I tried that and they said they don't give membership numbers out over the phone.  But, my points were transferred on 11/29 and my member number was mailed on 11/30.  I'm impatiently waiting on today's mail.  Hopefully it will be in there.  (Our deed was recorded 11/17.)


----------



## RaymOOOnd

Alright I can finally post this now: (BLT)
Offer accepted: 9/01
Passed ROFR: 9/23
Estoppel: ??
Closed: 11/11
Membership number received (snail mail): 11/28


----------



## ktmo

Still waiting
Offer accepted: 8/28
Contract Signed: 8/31
Sent to ROFR: 9/1
Passed ROFR:  9/23
Closing docs signed: 11/12
Closed: Feels like it is NEVER going to happen


----------



## girli565

girli565 said:


> So here's an update on my resale that's taking forever...
> 
> Offer Made - 8/31
> Offer accepted - 8/31
> Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
> Passed ROFR - 9/23
> Received closing docs - 11/13
> Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/18
> Title Co received closing docs - 11/20
> Seller signed deed - 11/25
> Closing date addendum signed & received by broker (because we went past our original contract closing date) - 12/1
> Deed recorded & showing on OC site - ??
> 
> So we're still waiting. We had to sign and email back an addendum because we had passed our original closing date of 11/9/15
> I went ahead and booked a regular hotel for the Star Wars race weekend in April because I don't want to chance not getting a hotel (like for Everest challenge race weekend when hotels were sold out). And I'm crossing my fingers I can get a DVC studio if I stalk it enough and put in a wait list request.


We finally closed, no notification from *** or my broker, I just happen to search the records site and saw it. We recorded on 12/3.

Offer Made - 8/31
Offer accepted - 8/31
Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
Passed ROFR - 9/23
Received closing docs - 11/13
Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/18
Title Co received closing docs - 11/20
Seller signed deed - 11/25
Closing date addendum signed & received by broker (because we went past our original contract closing date) - 12/1
Deed recorded & showing on OC site - 12/3
Received membership number - ?? (Maybe by Xmas... Wishful thinking I'm sure lol)


----------



## NoleFan

*** seems to be taking forever to generate closing docs. I asked when I would expect closing docs and they advised prior to the closing date on my contract. They already are in receipt of estoppel and still estimate that it will probably be another few weeks (after I asked for a better answer than simply prior to the closing date on my contract). Passed ROFR beginning of November & closing docs estimated end of December & they already have estoppel as of beginning of December. Bought 2 contracts in 2013 & did not take nearly as long to receive closing docs.


----------



## icc2515

NoleFan said:


> *** seems to be taking forever to generate closing docs. I asked when I would expect closing docs and they advised prior to the closing date on my contract. They already are in receipt of estoppel and still estimate that it will probably be another few weeks (after I asked for a better answer than simply prior to the closing date on my contract). Passed ROFR beginning of November & closing docs estimated end of December & they already have estoppel as of beginning of December. Bought 2 contracts in 2013 & did not take nearly as long to receive closing docs.



Pretty much our exact situation.  ROFR waived very end of Oct and estoppel a few days latter.  Broker said that closing documents would be 30-35 days after ROFR. When I contacted ***  at 33 days after ROFR to verify that the timeline was still a go,  I was told that it was not and that they would provide the closing documents in time for closing by the contracted time (first week of Jan).  Based on shipping times, the fact that this is a foreign seller, we are losing 2 shipping days due to holidays, and this is the busiest shipping time of the year, I am having doubts.


----------



## girli565

NoleFan said:


> *** seems to be taking forever to generate closing docs. I asked when I would expect closing docs and they advised prior to the closing date on my contract. They already are in receipt of estoppel and still estimate that it will probably be another few weeks (after I asked for a better answer than simply prior to the closing date on my contract). Passed ROFR beginning of November & closing docs estimated end of December & they already have estoppel as of beginning of December. Bought 2 contracts in 2013 & did not take nearly as long to receive closing docs.





icc2515 said:


> Pretty much our exact situation.  ROFR waived very end of Oct and estoppel a few days latter.  Broker said that closing documents would be 30-35 days after ROFR. When I contacted ***  at 33 days after ROFR to verify that the timeline was still a go,  I was told that it was not and that they would provide the closing documents in time for closing by the contracted time (first week of Jan).  Based on shipping times, the fact that this is a foreign seller, we are losing 2 shipping days due to holidays, and this is the busiest shipping time of the year, I am having doubts.


Yeah, that's pretty much the same response I received when I would inquire about our closing papers. I actually heard more current info from my lender while they were drawing up papers. But once they finished their end I was again in the dark. *** is no help. I heard the same thing about closing by the date listed in my contract and we went well past that!


----------



## jnjhuddle

icc2515 said:


> Pretty much our exact situation.  ROFR waived very end of Oct and estoppel a few days latter.  Broker said that closing documents would be 30-35 days after ROFR. When I contacted ***  at 33 days after ROFR to verify that the timeline was still a go,  I was told that it was not and that they would provide the closing documents in time for closing by the contracted time (first week of Jan).  Based on shipping times, the fact that this is a foreign seller, we are losing 2 shipping days due to holidays, and this is the busiest shipping time of the year, I am having doubts.


I know it's difficult to be patient, but....up until a couple months ago rofr was taking the full 30 days AND the closing companies were still taking 4-5 weeks to send out closing docs. (This has been going on since at least the spring). I can understand (but not love) why the ones that took less than 2 weeks to pass rofr (again, this is relatively new) are now taking longer to get the closing docs out. You could look at it this way.... They legally have no reason to close sooner than your date on your contract....so would rather them be slower on the front end getting the closing docs to me and it closer quicker once I send them my money. If they know they are backlogged from all the contracts that preceded you, it all makes sense.


NoleFan said:


> *** seems to be taking forever to generate closing docs. I asked when I would expect closing docs and they advised prior to the closing date on my contract. They already are in receipt of estoppel and still estimate that it will probably be another few weeks (after I asked for a better answer than simply prior to the closing date on my contract). Passed ROFR beginning of November & closing docs estimated end of December & they already have estoppel as of beginning of December. Bought 2 contracts in 2013 & did not take nearly as long to receive closing docs.


As you can see from this thread, *** is still working on closing docs from ones that passed rofr in September. They are one of the larger closing companies. The ones that are moving quicker are using title companies/lawyers that aren't processing as many DVc deeds. It might be easier on you if you assume it will close on or about the closing date and if it closes before (not as likely) it's a bonus! I wish I bought in 2013 (like you did) when prices were lower and closing was quicker, but my first one was sent in April of this year and didn't get my member number until August!


----------



## NoleFan

I understand the increased volume due to contracts passing ROFR in a shorter time frame. However, from a pure business perspective they should be staffed to meet the needs of the increased volume/business.


----------



## ustasmom

BLT contract:

Offer made: 10/8
Offer accepted - 10/9
Submitted to ROFR - 10/12
Passed ROFR - 10/19
Received closing docs - 11/9
Closing docs/payment made - 11/10
Closed 11/24
Deed Recorded 11/25
Docs sent to Disney 11/30
Show up in DVC system 12/7
Printed membership card in hand from SSR 12/8


----------



## pangyal

Well, after emailing Duncan yesterday and asking for a refund on my closing fees due to the fact that they took their sweet time generating the closing documents (took them over a month after receiving estoppel) and causing us to go well past our closing date on the contract, our deed was miraculously and suddenly recorded as of this morning. I wish they had moved with this urgency at the beginning.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

pangyal said:


> Well, after emailing Duncan yesterday and asking for a refund on my closing fees due to the fact that they took their sweet time generating the closing documents (took them over a month after receiving estoppel) and causing us to go well past our closing date on the contract, our deed was miraculously and suddenly recorded as of this morning. I wish they had moved with this urgency at the beginning.



That just sucks! The waiting is the most horrendous part of this whole process and man would I 
be super mad.


----------



## jnjhuddle

pangyal said:


> Well, after emailing Duncan yesterday and asking for a refund on my closing fees due to the fact that they took their sweet time generating the closing documents (took them over a month after receiving estoppel) and causing us to go well past our closing date on the contract, our deed was miraculously and suddenly recorded as of this morning. I wish they had moved with this urgency at the beginning.


Wow! Great idea...Glad you got them moving. Did your VGF with *** close yet??


----------



## jnjhuddle

One step closer to booking vacations instead of dream cations. It's torture to use the Resort Availability Tool with no points available.  Haha!
Timeline so far on 150 point OKW using TTS and ***... 


Offer made & accepted  9/9
Sent to ROFR               9/10
Passed ROFR                9/30
Addendum (to seller     10/7     
name on contract)
Received closing docs    11/5
Returned closing docs   11/30
Closing date addendum 12/1
Closed                         12/8
Deed recorded              12/9
Points loaded                ????


----------



## DisBuckMan

pangyal said:


> Well, after emailing Duncan yesterday and asking for a refund on my closing fees due to the fact that they took their sweet time generating the closing documents (took them over a month after receiving estoppel) and causing us to go well past our closing date on the contract, our deed was miraculously and suddenly recorded as of this morning. I wish they had moved with this urgency at the beginning.



Duncan took right at a month to get us our closing docs after receiving estoppel, as well. They've now received our signed docs and payment, and the seller's docs. Now, they're going back to Disney requesting a "final points verification summary", which will take who knows HOW long. Heck, I thought that's what estoppel was for?


----------



## ktmo

I finally closed!!
Offer accepted: 8/28
Contract Signed: 8/31
Sent to ROFR: 9/1
Passed ROFR:  9/23
Closing docs signed: 11/12
Closed:  12/9
Now on to the wait for the letter.  Ugh.


----------



## AmyKat

You have to wait for the deed to get recorded, then for Disney to enter it in their system, then for your letter.  We closed on 11/13 and received our letter on 12/5.


----------



## ktmo

AmyKat said:


> You have to wait for the deed to get recorded, then for Disney to enter it in their system, then for your letter.  We closed on 11/13 and received our letter on 12/5.


Thanks


----------



## pangyal

jnjhuddle said:


> Wow! Great idea...Glad you got them moving. Did your VGF with *** close yet??


Yes, it finally closed two weeks ago! Used the banked points to book a big birthday trip for next year .

OMG, I am so glad I'm not buying anymore. So frustrating. Hope everyone else's picks up the pace soon!


----------



## erdoc38

Hallelujah! We finally received our closing docs today. Our timeline for our 200pt BLT purchase:

Offer made and accepted - 9/26/15
Sent to ROFR - 10/1/15
Passed ROFR - 10/21/15
Closing docs received and returned - 12/10/15
Closed ???
Recorded ???
Received membership package ???

Here's hoping for some holiday magic and pixie dust so that we close asap! Don't want to lose the extra points that expire 1/31/16!!


----------



## disnikki08

AKV 160 Point Contract closed:

Offer made and accepted: 9/16/15
Sent to ROFR: 9/19/15
Passed ROFR: 10/2/15
Closing Docs received: 11/18/15
Closing Docs returned: 11/20/15
Closed: 12/9/15 (delay due to Seller taking DVC trip on contract being sold)
Recorded: 12/10/15

Now waiting for membership letter. This is my first contract and I'm anxious to see the Availability Tool!


----------



## DisBuckMan

Well, we finally closed, I guess. Received no word from our closing company, but I noticed that our deed showed up on the OCC website yesterday. Hopefully, we'll receive our member number by Christmas. I guess overall, ours moved very quickly. It's very obvious from our timeline that Disney is NOT the holdup on things right now...it's the closing companies. We could have been done in a month easily if not for the 4 week wait for our closing documents. Our timeline:

10/19/15 FORMAL OFFER MADE / NEGOTIATIONS / ACCEPTED
10/20/15 CONTRACT RECEIVED, SIGNED, & RETURNED VIA EMAIL TO BROKER
10/20/15 SELLER CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED
10/20/15 CONTRACT SUBMITTED TO DISNEY FOR ROFR
10/20/15 SIGNED CONTRACT & ESCROW SENT TO TITLE COMPANY
10/23/15 NOTIFIED BY TITLE COMPANY OF RECEIPT AND DEPOSIT OF ESCROW MONEY
10/30/15 PASSED ROFR
11/5/15 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
12/3/15 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
12/4/15 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT
12/11/15 DEED RECORDED


----------



## disneyfan314

We closed today!!!! Here's our timeline:

Offer made and accepted: 11/17
Passed ROFR: 11/23
Estoppel: ????
Received closing docs: 12/1
Returned closing docs and payment made (electronically): 12/2
Received notification of closing: 12/14
Deed recorded: 12/14

I'm not sure when the seller returned his closing documents, when I emailed last Weds they hadn't received them back yet, but I got the email that things were done very early this morning. My guess is he returned them at the very end of last week or over the weekend.  I checked the OCC site this afternoon and my deed is there! Now comes the wait to get our number from DVC! 

This has really been a quick and easy process for us! I'm so ready to start planning my first trip as a DVC member!


----------



## disneyfan314

ustasmom said:


> BLT contract:
> 
> Offer made: 10/8
> Offer accepted - 10/9
> Submitted to ROFR - 10/12
> Passed ROFR - 10/19
> Received closing docs - 11/9
> Closing docs/payment made - 11/10
> Closed 11/24
> Deed Recorded 11/25
> Docs sent to Disney 11/30
> Show up in DVC system 12/7
> Printed membership card in hand from SSR 12/8



Seeing your timeline makes me hopeful that I will get my DVC card soon! Today we closed, docs were sent to Disney, and our deed was recorded. Maybe I'll get my member number before Christmas! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jnjhuddle

disneyfan314 said:


> We closed today!!!! Here's our timeline:
> 
> Offer made and accepted: 11/17
> Passed ROFR: 11/23
> Estoppel: ????
> Received closing docs: 12/1
> Returned closing docs and payment made (electronically): 12/2
> Received notification of closing: 12/14
> Deed recorded: 12/14
> 
> I'm not sure when the seller returned his closing documents, when I emailed last Weds they hadn't received them back yet, but I got the email that things were done very early this morning. My guess is he returned them at the very end of last week or over the weekend.  I checked the OCC site this afternoon and my deed is there! Now comes the wait to get our number from DVC!
> 
> This has really been a quick and easy process for us! I'm so ready to start planning my first trip as a DVC member!


Wow! Congrats. Awesome timeline!! I think you may have beaten some records on this one. I see you used the timeshare store. Did you also use ***?


----------



## LionKingCPA

Anyone seeing longer than expected wait times for membership letter?  We closed 11/16 and were recorded on the OCC website 11/18.  It seems like most posters on this board get their letter in three weeks at the most.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Soooo no word from either my broker or the title company but apparently I closed without being notified. The only reason I know is because I saw the deed on the occ website. Is this normal practice?

My timeline:

9-4-15 Offer accepted
9-23-15 Passed ROFR
11-18-15 Closing documents received, payment sent (due to scheduled vacation)
12-14-15 Deed recorded


----------



## knobster

ILoveMyKellen said:


> Soooo no word from either my broker or the title company but apparently I closed without being notified. The only reason I know is because I saw the deed on the occ website. Is this normal practice?
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 9-4-15 Offer accepted
> 9-23-15 Passed ROFR
> 11-18-15 Closing documents received, payment sent (due to scheduled vacation)
> 12-14-15 Deed recorded



The same thing happened to us. I just found it on the OCC site one day. Our closing agent was Duncan Title, by the way.


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

knobster said:


> The same thing happened to us. I just found it on the OCC site one day. Our closing agent was Duncan Title, by the way.



Ours was Timeshare, Title & More. You would think someone would at least send an email or something as DVC sure isn't cheap.


----------



## jnjhuddle

ILoveMyKellen said:


> Ours was Timeshare, Title & More. You would think someone would at least send an email or something as DVC sure isn't cheap.


I was notified by my broker via email both times I closed. First was with DVC Magic resales and TT&M. I just went back and looked at my records and TT&M also notified me of the closing. My most recent purchase I was notified by the broker (TTS)not the title company.


----------



## ktmo

We used TT&M and I did receive an email from a Closing Assistant at TT&M that my deed has been recorded.  But I never heard anything from the broker.


----------



## knobster

Looking back, Duncan did send me an email the day after the deed was recorded on OCC to
say that they were forwarding the deed to Disney. Also, when I had emailed a few days before,
I copied the broker. Duncan didn't respond to that right away, but the broker responded that they
checked something that told them that Duncan had forwarded the deed to OCC, but the broker
hadn't been notified themselves. So the broker found out from ME after I checked OCC.


----------



## jnjhuddle

Final timeline!!!!!!!

Offer made & accepted 9/9
Sent to ROFR 9/10
Passed ROFR 9/30
Addendum (to seller 10/7 
name on contract)
Received closing docs 11/5
Returned closing docs 11/30
Closing date addendum 12/1
Closed 12/8
Deed recorded 12/9
Points loaded 12/15


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

jnjhuddle said:


> I was notified by my broker via email both times I closed. First was with DVC Magic resales and TT&M. I just went back and looked at my records and TT&M also notified me of the closing. My most recent purchase I was notified by the broker (TTS)not the title company.



I spoke too soon. I guess I'm too excited for my own good.  I did receive an email today saying the deed was being sent to Disney and it would be 12 to 14 business days before Disney could complete the transfer.


----------



## Vernie822

Received our closing docs Monday - finally! Was exactly 8 weeks from passing ROFR to receiving closing docs from TT&M. Hoping to get them returned & money sent tonight.


----------



## satman1962

I can tell you that my deed was recorded on the OCC site Dec 14th and I already see the new contract on my DVC home page. No points loaded as yet though...   This from ROFR date Oct 1 2015.


----------



## jnjhuddle

satman1962 said:


> I can tell you that my deed was recorded on the OCC site Dec 14th and I already see the new contract on my DVC home page. No points loaded as yet though...   This from ROFR date Oct 1 2015.


Mine took 3 business days to show up in the system after deed was recorded and another day for the points to load...so you should have your points tomorrow. They told me 24-48 hours, but it only took 24 hours.


----------



## DMOMof3

Just received my closing documents! How long do I have to return them?


----------



## LenInMaine

Vernie822 said:


> Received our closing docs Monday - finally! Was exactly 8 weeks from passing ROFR to receiving closing docs from TT&M. Hoping to get them returned & money sent tonight.



8 weeks? Wow. This is getting ridiculous with TT&M. They are handling our closing. We passed ROFR on 11/9, at that point I was told 4-6 weeks. When I contacted them at week three to check if we were on schedule I was told "Early Dec". Now I'm reading that everyone else who passed within weeks of me are in the 7-8 week range just to get the closing Docs. Even then closing is still taking another 2 weeks after that. So on a 7-8 week schedule (not including two major holidays), I'm looking at mid Jan. I was hoping to be able to book a 1br for the end of April at SSR. I'm not really to worried about it, as I know SSR 1Brs can easily had last minute. But am I the only one who things this is just getting nuts? Disney is busting through ROFRs and Estoppels, so that backs things up. I understand that. But 8 weeks just to get closing Docs? All said and done, resale is becoming a 4-5 month process.


----------



## Vernie822

LenInMaine said:


> 8 weeks? Wow. This is getting ridiculous with TT&M. They are handling our closing. We passed ROFR on 11/9, at that point I was told 4-6 weeks. When I contacted them at week three to check if we were on schedule I was told "Early Dec". Now I'm reading that everyone else who passed within weeks of me are in the 7-8 week range just to get the closing Docs. Even then closing is still taking another 2 weeks after that. So on a 7-8 week schedule (not including two major holidays), I'm looking at mid Jan. I was hoping to be able to book a 1br for the end of April at SSR. I'm not really to worried about it, as I know SSR 1Brs can easily had last minute. But am I the only one who things this is just getting nuts? Disney is busting through ROFRs and Estoppels, so that backs things up. I understand that. But 8 weeks just to get closing Docs? All said and done, resale is becoming a 4-5 month process.



I agree. I was starting to get really irritated. When we passed ROFR on 10/19, I received an email from our broker stating that it would take 4-6 weeks. At the beginning of week 5, we had just returned from vacation and I wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything. I asked and was told I should expect closing docs the week of 11/30 (which I believe was the 6th week). We did not receive anything until 12/14. I know they are backed up because Disney is going through these ROFR's pretty quickly (it seems), but 8 weeks is far too long IMO. Now I'm sure it will take forever to get our closing docs in b/c our sellers have been quite pokey.


----------



## LenInMaine

Vernie822 said:


> I agree. I was starting to get really irritated. When we passed ROFR on 10/19, I received an email from our broker stating that it would take 4-6 weeks. At the beginning of week 5, we had just returned from vacation and I wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything. I asked and was told I should expect closing docs the week of 11/30 (which I believe was the 6th week). We did not receive anything until 12/14. I know they are backed up because Disney is going through these ROFR's pretty quickly (it seems), but 8 weeks is far too long IMO. Now I'm sure it will take forever to get our closing docs in b/c our sellers have been quite pokey.



My predicted closing is Jan 18th. I'm figuring I'll get the Docs, and just have time to get them returned for closing. Is what it is. I just wish the title companies would be a little more upfront about it.


----------



## LisaS

Add me to the list of those who are very disappointed with the service from TT&M.  We were also told to expect our closing docs in 4-6 weeks after ROFR. When we passed the 6-week mark I asked how things were progressing and was told not to expect anything until the 2nd week of January! I wanted to get this wrapped up this calendar year and I imagine our buyer did too.


----------



## LenInMaine

LisaS said:


> Add me to the list of those who are very disappointed with the service from TT&M.  We were also told to expect our closing docs in 4-6 weeks after ROFR. When we passed the 6-week mark I asked how things were progressing and was told not to expect anything until the 2nd week of January! I wanted to get this wrapped up this calendar year and I imagine our buyer did too.


Can I as when you passed ROFR?


----------



## LisaS

LenInMaine said:


> Can I as when you passed ROFR?


Oct 28 so we're at 7 weeks and still waiting...  I'm being told it will be at least another 3 weeks, making it TEN weeks from ROFR to receiving the closing docs.  I find that totally unacceptable.


----------



## LenInMaine

LisaS said:


> Oct 28 so we're at 7 weeks and still waiting...  I'm being told it will be at least another 3 weeks, making it TEN weeks from ROFR to receiving the closing docs.  I find that totally unacceptable.



We're 11/9. 10 weeks would put me into almost Feb. I'm starting to worry if I'll have enough time to book our April 17-22 trip via points. I know the 1brs at SSR should be available (hopefully). But having never booked there, I don't have experience. _*10 weeks?*_ Do they plan on cutting a little of the closing costs?


----------



## NoleFan

passed ROFR November 11 & received closing documents today, December 17. *** is the Title Co. will post full timeline once all complete.


----------



## jnjhuddle

LenInMaine said:


> We're 11/9. 10 weeks would put me into almost Feb. I'm starting to worry if I'll have enough time to book our April 17-22 trip via points. I know the 1brs at SSR should be available (hopefully). But having never booked there, I don't have experience. _*10 weeks?*_ Do they plan on cutting a little of the closing costs?


She's the seller not the buyer so typically wouldn't be paying closing costs.

As for yours, it's very frustrating and a true exercise in patience to get through the process. Since your closing date isn't for another month, legally you have nothing you can do but wait. I do like @pangyal 's idea of emailing them if it goes past your closing date to request refund on closing costs. That should get them moving.


----------



## girli565

girli565 said:


> We finally closed, no notification from *** or my broker, I just happen to search the records site and saw it. We recorded on 12/3.
> 
> Offer Made - 8/31
> Offer accepted - 8/31
> Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
> Passed ROFR - 9/23
> Received closing docs - 11/13
> Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/18
> Title Co received closing docs - 11/20
> Seller signed deed - 11/25
> Closing date addendum signed & received by broker (because we went past our original contract closing date) - 12/1
> Deed recorded & showing on OC site - 12/3
> Received membership number - ?? (Maybe by Xmas... Wishful thinking I'm sure lol)


Final Timeline update!!

Offer Made - 8/31
Offer accepted - 8/31
Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
Passed ROFR - 9/23
Received closing docs - 11/13
Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/18
Title Co received closing docs - 11/20
Seller signed deed - 11/25
Closing date addendum signed & received by broker (because we went past our original contract closing date) - 12/1
Deed recorded & showing on OC site - 12/3
*Received membership number - 12/17*

We got the letter in the mail yesterday! It was dated 12/11/15. I'll be calling during my planning period in 30 minutes to get online access and try to book my April trip! Wish me luck!


----------



## LionKingCPA

Final Timeline!!

LionKingCPA---$110-$25,955-230-BLT-Feb- 0/'14, 0/'15, 17/'16, 230/'17- sent 09/14, passed 10/02

Offer accepted – 09/11
Submitted to ROFR – 09/14
Passed ROFR – 10/02
Received closing docs – 11/07
Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/09
Closing – 11/16
Deed Recorded OCC -11/18
Member Number Letter - 12/17/2015


----------



## ktmo

Yes, I was extremely disappointed in TT&M.  I think I got my closing documents 8 weeks after ROFR, but then they sat on them for another month before they actually closed.  And the sellers closing documents went out a week after mine.


girli565 said:


> Final Timeline update!!
> 
> Offer Made - 8/31
> Offer accepted - 8/31
> Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
> Passed ROFR - 9/23
> Received closing docs - 11/13
> Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/18
> Title Co received closing docs - 11/20
> Seller signed deed - 11/25
> Closing date addendum signed & received by broker (because we went past our original contract closing date) - 12/1
> Deed recorded & showing on OC site - 12/3
> *Received membership number - 12/17*
> 
> We got the letter in the mail yesterday! It was dated 12/11/15. I'll be calling during my planning period in 30 minutes to get online access and try to book my April trip! Wish me luck!


Yay!!!!  Let us know what you were able to book.  I think I am about a week behind you, so hopefully, I get my member number next week.  We are trying to plan a trip for late spring/early summer.


----------



## disneyfan314

jnjhuddle said:


> Wow! Congrats. Awesome timeline!! I think you may have beaten some records on this one. I see you used the timeshare store. Did you also use ***?


Yes, we did use the timeshare store. First American Trust handled closing. They were great!


----------



## disneyfan314

satman1962 said:


> I can tell you that my deed was recorded on the OCC site Dec 14th and I already see the new contract on my DVC home page. No points loaded as yet though...   This from ROFR date Oct 1 2015.


How do you already have a DVC homepage? Did you already have an existing contract? 

Just curious bc my deed posted on the 14th too.


----------



## satman1962

Yes, I already had a contract, this latest was an add-on!


----------



## jnjhuddle

girli565 said:


> Final Timeline update!!
> 
> Offer Made - 8/31
> Offer accepted - 8/31
> Submitted to ROFR - 9/2
> Passed ROFR - 9/23
> Received closing docs - 11/13
> Closing docs returned/payment made - 11/18
> Title Co received closing docs - 11/20
> Seller signed deed - 11/25
> Closing date addendum signed & received by broker (because we went past our original contract closing date) - 12/1
> Deed recorded & showing on OC site - 12/3
> *Received membership number - 12/17*
> 
> We got the letter in the mail yesterday! It was dated 12/11/15. I'll be calling during my planning period in 30 minutes to get online access and try to book my April trip! Wish me luck!


Hooray!!!! Happy booking.


----------



## girli565

ktmo said:


> Yay!!!!  Let us know what you were able to book.  I think I am about a week behind you, so hopefully, I get my member number next week.  We are trying to plan a trip for late spring/early summer.


My husband is running the Star Wars rebel challenge in April. I called and got everything set up really quickly, and on the phone I started the booking process. Only problem was that there wasn't any studios available for my entire stay. We're planning on staying 4/15-18 and the night of the 16th has no availability anywhere in a studio. We don't need a one bedroom so I don't want to waste points on that. I'll probably just book a regular value resort for the trip. 

I was able too book our summer vacation so that was a plus.


----------



## ktmo

Well that is pretty good.  I know that is a busy weekend.  So, I am glad you got something.


----------



## girli565

ktmo said:


> Well that is pretty good.  I know that is a busy weekend.  So, I am glad you got something.


I wait listed our dates so I'm hoping it comes through.

The bonus was that our summer trip was available at Boardwarlk which I've heard is hard to get 7 months out, so I was very excited!


----------



## jnjhuddle

girli565 said:


> My husband is running the Star Wars rebel challenge in April. I called and got everything set up really quickly, and on the phone I started the booking process. Only problem was that there wasn't any studios available for my entire stay. We're planning on staying 4/15-18 and the night of the 16th has no availability anywhere in a studio. We don't need a one bedroom so I don't want to waste points on that. I'll probably just book a regular value resort for the trip.
> 
> I was able too book our summer vacation so that was a plus.


Why don't u book the other nights and waitlist the 16th? U have a decent chance of it coming through. U would be surprised how often people cancel and rebook things!! Then book the cash reservation as a back up in case your waitlist doesn't come through. U have til 31 days b4 your trip to cancel and the points get deposited back in your account. I see you have a march use year...were your 2015 points banked? Your past the deadline but I've heard that they sometimes make exceptions for buyers.


----------



## girli565

jnjhuddle said:


> Why don't u book the other nights and waitlist the 16th? U have a decent chance of it coming through. U would be surprised how often people cancel and rebook things!! Then book the cash reservation as a back up in case your waitlist doesn't come through. U have til 31 days b4 your trip to cancel and the points get deposited back in your account. I see you have a march use year...were your 2015 points banked? Your past the deadline but I've heard that they sometimes make exceptions for buyers.


Yes the remaining 2015 points had been banked before we purchased the resale. They showed up in our account without a problem. I know some people's resale contracts with banked points were not seeing them.

So if I book 4/15 and 4/17 would those be separate reservations? And then if the 4/16 comes through it'd be another separate reservation? Would we be in the same studio the whole stay or have to move?


----------



## jnjhuddle

girli565 said:


> Yes the remaining 2015 points had been banked before we purchased the resale. They showed up in our account without a problem. I know some people's resale contracts with banked points were not seeing them.
> 
> So if I book 4/15 and 4/17 would those be separate reservations? And then if the 4/16 comes through it'd be another separate reservation? Would we be in the same studio the whole stay or have to move?


Yes it is a seperate reservation but if waitlist comes through, you call member services and they link it together for you into 1 reservation no problem (as long as it is same room type and same resort  i.e. Deluxe Studio at SSR) I just did this for my November  "jersey week" reservation. You have a MUCH better chance of 1 night coming through on a waitlist then 3 consecutive nights. You can have 2 different waitlists at the same time, by the way. So you could waitlist the 16th for a studio at SSR and also do a seperate waitlist for say the 3 nights at OKW or somewhere else that could possibly come through. You can be very specific too, and say on there if the OKW waitlist comes through to replace your 2 nights booked at SSR.


----------



## girli565

Thank you jnjhuddle! I did just that. Hopefully it comes through. I also wait listed the 3 nights at Okw just in case.


----------



## Phatscott25

Got my letter with member number today, I'm a finally a member!

Timeline:

Offer Accepted:  Aug 21
Sent for ROFR:  Aug 26
Passed:  Sep 18
Closing Docs Received:  Nov 25 (seller had an outstanding ressie and it couldn't close til 12/5 anyway)
Deed Recorded:  Dec 11
Received Letter with Member Number:  Dec 19


----------



## DisBuckMan

Phatscott25 said:


> Got my letter with member number today, I'm a finally a member!
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Offer Accepted:  Aug 21
> Sent for ROFR:  Aug 26
> Passed:  Sep 18
> Closing Docs Received:  Nov 25 (seller had an outstanding ressie and it couldn't close til 12/5 anyway)
> Deed Recorded:  Dec 11
> Received Letter with Member Number:  Dec 19



My deed and yours recorded on the same date. No Disney mail for me today. Maybe Monday.


----------



## ustasmom

DisBuckMan said:


> My deed and yours recorded on the same date. No Disney mail for me today. Maybe Monday.



My deed was recorded the same day and DVC couldn't see me in the system as of yesterday.


----------



## Phatscott25

Yes from reading the other time lines on here I thought it was exceptionally fast. In fact, before the mail ran I was just telling DW we probably wouldn't see it til after Christmas. 

The date on the letter was 12 /14 meaning they processed it very fast considering the weekend was in there. My guess is you guys should be expecting yours very soon. 

It's worth noting, however, that I did not pay the 2016 maintenance fees at closing because I wanted to pay with gift cards. The title agent said that the 11th was the absolute last day Disney would accept a contract without dues being paid with the closing so I barely made it. Perhaps they pushed my membership thru quickly so they can send me a  MF bill.. Lol.


----------



## girli565

ustasmom said:


> My deed was recorded the same day and DVC couldn't see me in the system as of yesterday.


I saw my deed recorded on 12/3 and my membership letter was dated 12/11. I received it in my mailbox on 12/17.  I was totally expecting it after Christmas. I was pleasantly surprised to see it prior to the holiday.


----------



## Happy Mama Shel

We bought from TSS & used TT&M for closing.  Here's our timeline...
Sent ROFR 9/26
Passed 10/7
Closing Docs Rcvd 11/20
Sent back 11/20
Closed 12/1
Deed Recorded 12/3
Membership (over the phone) 12/18
Membership Letter 12/19

We passed ROFR on another property only 9 days after this one and we're still not even closed.  They tell me we're still waiting on the sellers documents.


----------



## LenInMaine

Happy Mama Shel said:


> We bought from TSS & used TT&M for closing.  Here's our timeline...
> Sent ROFR 9/26
> Passed 10/7
> Closing Docs Rcvd 11/20
> Sent back 11/20
> Closed 12/1
> Deed Recorded 12/3
> Membership (over the phone) 12/18
> Membership Letter 12/19
> 
> We passed ROFR on another property only 9 days after this one and we're still not even closed.  They tell me we're still waiting on the sellers documents.



I know the feeling.

We passed 11/9. I was hoping to be closed by Mid Jan at most, as I want to book a 1Br at SSR for the end of April. While they are easy to get short notice, I'm starting to get a little worried.


----------



## ustasmom

ustasmom said:


> My deed was recorded the same day and DVC couldn't see me in the system as of yesterday.



I am still not showing in the system. I did receive two emails with activation codes for dvcmember. I'm not quite sure what those are for since I am only showing the one contract right now.


----------



## ktmo

Offer accepted: 8/28
Contract Signed: 8/31
Sent to ROFR: 9/1
Passed ROFR: 9/23
Closing docs signed: 11/12
Closed: 12/9
Letter: 12/21

It looks like there are 78 banked points from 2014 that need to be used by May 2016.  I didn't know that there would be banked points.   How do I know if they are really mine? (edit - I just called and they are really mine).  Now I have book a trip before then.


----------



## DMOMof3

DVC by Resale, TT&M for closing
Sent ROFR 10/23
Passed 10/30
Closing Docs Rcvd 12/17 (original closing date 12/14 moved to 12/30)
Sent back 12/21


----------



## LenInMaine

I called and got an update yesterday. I was told I should see closing docs next week. But I'm doubtful as everyone else is being told the same thing. 
So I'm at
Sent ROFR 10/30
Passed 11/09
Closing Docs (Week of 8th?)
Return Docs (Week of 15th?)


----------



## maleficent8

Yay!! We bought from TSS & used First American Trust for closing. Our broker Cammy was awesome!
Here's our timeline...  150 points/SSR
Sent RoFR 11/21
Passed 12/4
Closing Docs Received 12/14
Sent Back 12/16
Closing finalized 12/22
Deed Recorded 12/22 TODAY!!


----------



## hayesdvc

DMOMof3 said:


> DVC by Resale, TT&M for closing
> Sent ROFR 10/23
> Passed 10/30
> Closing Docs Rcvd 12/17 (original closing date 12/14 moved to 12/30)
> Sent back 12/21




What title company is being used ?  I recently bought a contract from a Canadian seller and was told I had to use *** instead of First American since it was a "foreign" transaction.  I was told FA does not process anything outside of the US.


----------



## DisBuckMan

ustasmom said:


> I am still not showing in the system. I did receive two emails with activation codes for dvcmember. I'm not quite sure what those are for since I am only showing the one contract right now.



I broke down and called today. Same as you, wasn't even showing up in the system yet.


----------



## ustasmom

DisBuckMan said:


> I broke down and called today. Same as you, wasn't even showing up in the system yet.



I have to say that I am getting antsy. I actually want to use my 2016 AKV points and that window is dwindling. I'm already going to dump 200 points because I can't find anything to rent, I'd hate to have to wait until the end of 2017 to use a point.


----------



## disneyfan314

Got my letter in the mail today! I am a DVC member!!!!

Final timeline:
Offer made and accepted: 11/17
Passed ROFR: 11/23
Estoppel: ????
Received closing docs: 12/1
Returned closing docs and payment made (electronically): 12/2
Received notification of closing: 12/14
Deed recorded: 12/14
Received membership number in mail: 12/22.

The letter was dated on 12/15 which is just the day after the deed posted. This whole process has only been 35 days for us! After seeing how long some people are waiting, and how fast this was for us, I just know that this was meant to be!

Now the hard part begins, trying to decide where to stay on our first trip as DVC members!


----------



## msjprincess

We couldn't close until after 12/19 because the seller had a vacation booked.

Offer Accepted 11/3
Passed ROFR  11/17
Received Closing Docs 11/24
Mailed Back  12/7
Closed 12/21
Deed Recorded 12/23


----------



## disnikki08

disnikki08 said:


> AKV 160 Point Contract closed:
> 
> Offer made and accepted: 9/16/15
> Sent to ROFR: 9/19/15
> Passed ROFR: 10/2/15
> Closing Docs received: 11/18/15
> Closing Docs returned: 11/20/15
> Closed: 12/9/15 (delay due to Seller taking DVC trip on contract being sold)
> Recorded: 12/10/15
> 
> Now waiting for membership letter. This is my first contract and I'm anxious to see the Availability Tool!



I am bummed! 

Disney won't complete transfer since 2016 dues have not been paid.  I think the title company dropped the ball on sitting on this closing too long and took forever to send Disney the recorded deed.  It was recorded on 12/10.  

I tried calling Disney to take payment over the phone, as instructed by the title company, but they said I have to go back to the title company.  Unnecessary delays all around and Member Accounting has been pretty short with me over the phone.  

I actually called Accounting a week ago and they told me even though I wasn't in the system yet, I could fax a voided check to set up monthly maintenance dues in advance by just sending the old contract number on the fax. I wasted my time doing so as the person I spoke with was incorrect. Surprise!

Again, I think the title company should have just included this in the closing to avoid delays.  They said Disney just rejected 8 of their closings because of dues.  Someone definitely dropped the ball.

Guess I won't have a member number until mid January.


----------



## zemra406

We sent in our closing docs yesterday. Our timeline is

Offer accepted: 10/27
Sent to ROFR: 10/29
Passed ROFR: 11/11
Received closing docs: 12/17
Returned closing docs: 12/22


----------



## ustasmom

DisBuckMan said:


> I broke down and called today. Same as you, wasn't even showing up in the system yet.



I received an email from my title company today. Disney refused to proceed with my membership until my 2016 dues were paid. So I called in to pay but they haven't assigned a member number yet. My first contract had us paying estimated dues. This one did not and that seems to have slowed things down.


----------



## DisBuckMan

ustasmom said:


> I received an email from my title company today. Disney refused to proceed with my membership until my 2016 dues were paid. So I called in to pay but they haven't assigned a member number yet. My first contract had us paying estimated dues. This one did not and that seems to have slowed things down.



I called Disney again today, and I'm still not showing up, either. My dues were included with my contract (I paid the dues, but as a lump sum with the rest of my contract), so I don't think that should be the issue with mine.


----------



## Vernie822

Our contract stated that if we closed before 12/11, we would have to pay 2016 dues through DVC, but if we closed after 12/11 (we did), our contract would add the dues and we'd pay them with the contract.


----------



## LenInMaine

Question... I got my closing docs today (7 weeks oh well). But now because of our Christmas vacation/ 2 major holidays, it will be a good 2 1/2 weeks before I can get everything done and returned. We "close" Jan 18th, and it will most likely be the 11-12 before they get them. Has anyone else taken that long? I called TTM, and our broke to give them a heads up. TTM didn't seem the least bit concerned. I was just wondering everyone else's thoughts.


----------



## ustasmom

DisBuckMan said:


> I called Disney again today, and I'm still not showing up, either. My dues were included with my contract (I paid the dues, but as a lump sum with the rest of my contract), so I don't think that should be the issue with mine.



Anything?? 

I checked today and I am still not showing in the system although they had no problem applying my $640 dues payment. I think that I have a bigger problem now. Originally my seller owed $59 to Disney and he had to pay off the loan balance. I had assumed that estoppel wouldn't have been granted if the dues weren't paid. When I called to pay my dues they quoted me the price including his delinquent dues. They double checked and then changed the amount to the correct dues but I have a feeling that they won't set up my account until the seller clears that up. That could be a problem for me if he has already been paid by the title company.


----------



## DisBuckMan

ustasmom said:


> Anything??
> 
> I checked today and I am still not showing in the system although they had no problem applying my $640 dues payment. I think that I have a bigger problem now. Originally my seller owed $59 to Disney and he had to pay off the loan balance. I had assumed that estoppel wouldn't have been granted if the dues weren't paid. When I called to pay my dues they quoted me the price including his delinquent dues. They double checked and then changed the amount to the correct dues but I have a feeling that they won't set up my account until the seller clears that up. That could be a problem for me if he has already been paid by the title company.



I didn't even try today. Figured I'd hold off until Monday, then call again.

Now, as to the rest of your post....I would think that the title company would make sure that all that is owed on the deed is paid before the seller gets any money, but maybe that's not how it works?


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Offer accepted: 9/3
Contract Signed: 9/4
Sent to ROFR: 9/4
Passed ROFR: 9/23
Closing docs signed: 11/17
Closed: 12/12
Deed recorded 12/14
Letter sent: (dated on letter and post marked) 12/15
Letter received: 12/21

When I looked at my account online I had a credit of $483. I knew I had to pay for 2016 MF but  apparently the title company charged me for almost half of 2017 as well (not knowing what they will actually be).  I don't know if I should be happy or mad. On one hand I'm glad I don't have to pay anything for a year and a good portion of 2017 is already paid. On the other hand I would like to know how they come up with the total cost of everything the customer is being charged for. Is there a breakdown somewhere? I would have liked to have kept the extra money and applied it to something else.


----------



## ustasmom

DisBuckMan said:


> I didn't even try today. Figured I'd hold off until Monday, then call again.
> 
> Now, as to the rest of your post....I would think that the title company would make sure that all that is owed on the deed is paid before the seller gets any money, but maybe that's not how it works?




So here is my deal:

There seems to be a huge disconnect between Disney and my title company. Now Disney claims that they only received the paperwork yesterday. Now they did call for 2016 fees on the 22nd so that claim really doesn't hold water.

I've gotten story after story. In fact I never get the same story twice. Now they are saying that they have until January 21 to set up this account.


----------



## DisBuckMan

ustasmom said:


> So here is my deal:
> 
> My title company (Vacation World Title) never paid Disney. It took them two weeks to pay the estoppel fee and the original Disney loan is still not paid off, thus meaning, I have no contract. Disney cannot even talk to me about the account because I am nowhere to be found (except at OCC, I am listed there.) The 2016 MF dues that I paid were applied to the seller or shall I say the owner (which is not me.) Vacation World Title is also not answering their phone today either. I am out around $9500 so I think a call to our lawyer will be really soon.



That stinks.

I called earlier today for the first time since Wednesday. I got transferred from accounting to administration, because I still wasn't showing up in the system. The lady in admin told me that my member number had been mailed out on Christmas Eve, but wouldn't give me my number.

So, it looks like the mail watch is on. Maybe it will be here tomorrow. How does it come....USPS Priority Mail, regular mail, Fedex?

Good luck to you in your situation. Keep us updated.


----------



## jbinder95

Sorry for asking, but I'm new to this process. Our RFOR was waived Oct. 14 and we just closed today Dec. 28. When should we expect a member packet/Account info from Disney? Do they automatically send it or is there something we need to do? Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## ktmo

DisBuckMan said:


> That stinks.
> 
> I called earlier today for the first time since Wednesday. I got transferred from accounting to administration, because I still wasn't showing up in the system. The lady in admin told me that my member number had been mailed out on Christmas Eve, but wouldn't give me my number.
> 
> So, it looks like the mail watch is on. Maybe it will be here tomorrow. How does it come....USPS Priority Mail, regular mail, Fedex?
> 
> Good luck to you in your situation. Keep us updated.


The letter that had my member number was just regular mail, in a white envelope.  Be careful, because you could easily mistake it as junk mail.  

The packet with the point chart, membership card and magnets came in a priority mail envelope.


----------



## ustasmom

DisBuckMan said:


> That stinks.
> 
> I called earlier today for the first time since Wednesday. I got transferred from accounting to administration, because I still wasn't showing up in the system. The lady in admin told me that my member number had been mailed out on Christmas Eve, but wouldn't give me my number.
> 
> So, it looks like the mail watch is on. Maybe it will be here tomorrow. How does it come....USPS Priority Mail, regular mail, Fedex?
> 
> Good luck to you in your situation. Keep us updated.



The letter with the numbers comes regular mail. Call MS when that arrives and they will give you the correct number and the activation code. The info packet and card come Priority mail.


----------



## ktmo

jbinder95 said:


> Sorry for asking, but I'm new to this process. Our RFOR was waived Oct. 14 and we just closed today Dec. 28. When should we expect a member packet/Account info from Disney? Do they automatically send it or is there something we need to do? Thanks for any help you can provide!


I got my letter with my member number 12 days after the deed was recorded. I got the packet with membership card, point chart, and magnets 4 days later.  I was expecting a long wait, but this seemed to be the fastest step of the process.


----------



## erdoc38

BLT 200 point contract finally closed and recorded! Our timeline:
Offer made and accepted - 9/26/15
Sent to ROFR - 10/1/15
Passed ROFR - 10/21/15
Closing docs received and returned - 12/10/15
Closed 12/28/15 (sellers 'forgot' to send docs back)
Recorded 12/29/15
Received membership package ???

I'm so happy that the closing process is done. That was by far the slowest and most frustrating part. Hopefully Disney will want to get things done before the end of the year and get us our membership packet quickly!


----------



## LionKingCPA

Final timeline on contract #2!!

LionKingCPA---$92-$32,945-350-VWL-Dec- 15/'14, 350/'15, 350/'16, 350/'17, sent 11/04, passed 11/11

Offer made and accepted - 11/02/2015
Sent to ROFR - 11/04/2015
Passed ROFR - 11/11/15
Closing docs received - 11/24/15
Closed 12/16/15
Recorded 12/17/15
Points loaded 12/28/2015

Much faster the second time around.  Resale broker used an attorney rather than the usual title companies.


----------



## DMOMof3

LionKingCPA said:


> Final timeline on contract #2!!
> 
> LionKingCPA---$92-$32,945-350-VWL-Dec- 15/'14, 350/'15, 350/'16, 350/'17, sent 11/04, passed 11/11
> 
> Offer made and accepted - 11/02/2015
> Sent to ROFR - 11/04/2015
> Passed ROFR - 11/11/15
> Closing docs received - 11/24/15
> Closed 12/16/15
> Recorded 12/17/15
> Points loaded 12/28/2015
> 
> Much faster the second time around.  Resale broker used an attorney rather than the usual title companies.


Great contract!


----------



## mab2012

LenInMaine said:


> Question... I got my closing docs today (7 weeks oh well). But now because of our Christmas vacation/ 2 major holidays, it will be a good 2 1/2 weeks before I can get everything done and returned. We "close" Jan 18th, and it will most likely be the 11-12 before they get them. Has anyone else taken that long? I called TTM, and our broke to give them a heads up. TTM didn't seem the least bit concerned. I was just wondering everyone else's thoughts.



I think you'll be okay to close by mid-January.  Based on my own experience with TT&M, and several other posts I've seen, they pretty much plan to close right at the "close by" date in the contract.

My timeline:

Offer accepted - 9/21
Submitted to ROFR - 9/29
Passed ROFR - 10/16
Received closing docs - 12/07
Returned closing docs/payment - 12/14
Confirmation of closing - 12/30

I received confirmation that my documents were received on 12/21 (though I have a tracking number that says they actually received them on 12/17).  I did receive a politely worded reminder on 12/16 indicating that they had not yet received my documents, so they were keeping an eye on it.  The "close by" date in our contract was January 3.  Given that Friday is a holiday and Jan 3 is Sunday, they couldn't have cut it much closer.  I imagine they could have closed faster - they just didn't have any reason to do so.

I'm happy that it's finally done, and looking forward to getting a membership number in a couple of weeks!


----------



## zemra406

zemra406 said:


> We sent in our closing docs yesterday. Our timeline is
> 
> Offer accepted: 10/27
> Sent to ROFR: 10/29
> Passed ROFR: 11/11
> Received closing docs: 12/17
> Returned closing docs: 12/22



We closed!

Closed: 12/31
Deed recorded: 1/4


----------



## DisBuckMan

We are done with this one. Received our member letter on Saturday. Here's the final timeline...

10/19/15 FORMAL OFFER MADE / NEGOTIATIONS / ACCEPTED
10/20/15 CONTRACT RECEIVED, SIGNED, & RETURNED VIA EMAIL TO BROKER
10/20/15 SELLER CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED
10/20/15 CONTRACT SUBMITTED TO DISNEY FOR ROFR
10/20/15 SIGNED CONTRACT & ESCROW SENT TO TITLE COMPANY
10/23/15 NOTIFIED BY TITLE COMPANY OF RECEIPT AND DEPOSIT OF ESCROW MONEY
10/30/15 PASSED ROFR
11/5/15 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
12/3/15 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
12/4/15 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT
12/11/15 DEED RECORDED
1/2/16  MEMBER LETTER RECEIVED


----------



## Madame

Received our closing docs today!

Timeline...
Nov 24 offer sent
Nov 25 offer accepted
Dec 1 sent to ROFR
Dec 9 passed ROFR
????  Estoppel
Jan 5 closing docs received


----------



## msjprincess

We couldn't close until after 12/19 because the seller had a vacation booked.

Offer Accepted 11/3
Passed ROFR 11/17
Received Closing Docs 11/24
Mailed Back 12/7
Closed 12/21
Deed Recorded 12/23
Points Loaded 1/6


----------



## Vernie822

Our deed was recorded on Tuesday. Woo hoo! Still waiting, but I'm relieved that we don't have to wait on much.


----------



## jbinder95

Vernie822 said:


> Our deed was recorded on Tuesday. Woo hoo! Still waiting, but I'm relieved that we don't have to wait on much.



Is there a way to tell if our deed has been recorded? We closed 12/30


----------



## NoleFan

jbinder95 said:


> Is there a way to tell if our deed has been recorded? We closed 12/30



http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/login.jsp


----------



## jbinder95

NoleFan said:


> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/login.jsp


Oh wow it says 12/29! So we should be expecting welcome info soon


----------



## marisabuzz

Would have posted sooner but hoped that I would have closed sooner and didn't want to jinx it.

Offer Accepted 11/19
Sent for ROFR 11/20
Passed ROFR 12/4
Received Closing Docs 12/11
Sent Closing Docs and Payment 12/17
Closed 1/7
Deed Recorded 1/8
Points Loaded ?? 

We're from Canada (Toronto area). Does anyone know how long we could expect to get our member number and welcome package? I see people are receiving their points within two weeks, but because I'm in Canada I assume it'll take longer.


----------



## NoleFan

we closed 12/30 & nothing loaded yet (we are current members & this was an add on)


----------



## NoleFan

Offer Accepted 10/30
Sent for ROFR 11/3
Passed ROFR 11/11
Estopell on or before 12/2
Received Closing Docs 12/17
Sent Closing Docs and Payment 12/17
Closed/Recorded 12/30
Points Loaded 1/12 (existing member)
Member Letter 1/20


----------



## marisabuzz

NoleFan said:


> Offer Accepted 10/30
> Sent for ROFR 11/3
> Passed ROFR 11/11
> Estopell on or before 12/2
> Received Closing Docs 12/17
> Sent Closing Docs and Payment 12/17
> Closed/Recorded 12/30
> Points Loaded 1/12



Under two weeks! Are you a new member or was this an add on?


----------



## NoleFan

marisabuzz said:


> Under two weeks! Are you a new member or was this an add on?



Yes, already a member. This was an added on. Membership & points loaded today. However, it would not allow me to use points to book online. Had to call MS to book reservation. Now, a couple hours later, able to book online. Website issues all day.


----------



## DMOMof3

My documents have been sent to the closing department and for deed prep. Everything is moving so slow. I am booking a flight today for the end of March, jetblue has a deal that ends today. What are my chances of being able to book 3/27-3/30 anywhere?

UPDATE!!!! Just checked! Deed recorded yesterday!!!!


----------



## erdoc38

Got sick of waiting for them to send us the new member packet, so called today and they gave us our member number! Was able to book for December!
BLT 200pts
Offer made and accepted - 9/26/15
Sent to ROFR - 10/1/15
Passed ROFR - 10/21/15
Closing docs received and returned - 12/10/15
Closed 12/28/15 (sellers 'forgot' to send docs back)
Recorded 12/29/15
Received membership number (called) 1/13/16


----------



## marisabuzz

NoleFan said:


> Yes, already a member. This was an added on. Membership & points loaded today. However, it would not allow me to use points to book online. Had to call MS to book reservation. Now, a couple hours later, able to book online. Website issues all day.



I've read about those gremlins in the system. Hopefully you were able to book what you wanted.


----------



## marisabuzz

DMOMof3 said:


> UPDATE!!!! Just checked! Deed recorded yesterday!!!!



Hooray!


----------



## marisabuzz

erdoc38 said:


> Got sick of waiting for them to send us the new member packet, so called today and they gave us our member number! Was able to book for December!
> BLT 200pts
> Offer made and accepted - 9/26/15
> Sent to ROFR - 10/1/15
> Passed ROFR - 10/21/15
> Closing docs received and returned - 12/10/15
> Closed 12/28/15 (sellers 'forgot' to send docs back)
> Recorded 12/29/15
> Received membership number (called) 1/13/16



That's awesome. I'm hoping I can call in too. I don't know if I am patient enough to wait for snail mail.


----------



## pangyal

marisabuzz said:


> Would have posted sooner but hoped that I would have closed sooner and didn't want to jinx it.
> 
> Offer Accepted 11/19
> Sent for ROFR 11/20
> Passed ROFR 12/4
> Received Closing Docs 12/11
> Sent Closing Docs and Payment 12/17
> Closed 1/7
> Deed Recorded 1/8
> Points Loaded ??
> 
> We're from Canada (Toronto area). Does anyone know how long we could expect to get our member number and welcome package? I see people are receiving their points within two weeks, but because I'm in Canada I assume it'll take longer.



Yay T-Dot Neighbour!!! We are in midtown Toronto .

We have usually received the welcome packet about four to five weeks after the deed was recorded, but the letter with the membership number is about three weeks on average for us, I'd say. Points are generally loaded in about two weeks, so you might want to call around January 22 if you get impatient!


----------



## marisabuzz

pangyal said:


> Yay T-Dot Neighbour!!! We are in midtown Toronto .
> 
> We have usually received the welcome packet about four to five weeks after the deed was recorded, but the letter with the membership number is about three weeks on average for us, I'd say. Points are generally loaded in about two weeks, so you might want to call around January 22 if you get impatient!


I was born and raised in the tdot. I live and work in Sauga now though. Close enough?

Thanks for the heads us. I'll prob give them the weekend after the 22nd and if I'm that impatient *maybe* I'll call on the Monday.


----------



## delfin59

erdoc38 said:


> Got sick of waiting for them to send us the new member packet, so called today and they gave us our member number! Was able to book for December!
> BLT 200pts
> Offer made and accepted - 9/26/15
> Sent to ROFR - 10/1/15
> Passed ROFR - 10/21/15
> Closing docs received and returned - 12/10/15
> Closed 12/28/15 (sellers 'forgot' to send docs back)
> Recorded 12/29/15
> Received membership number (called) 1/13/16



Did you call member accounting? Ours was recorded on 12/28 and still haven't received the packet as well!


----------



## erdoc38

delfin59 said:


> Did you call member accounting? Ours was recorded on 12/28 and still haven't received the packet as well!


Yes, I called accounting. The CM readily gave me our number after confirming my identity - I didn't even have to beg! She then transferred me to member services, and that CM gave me the Club ID and activation code to set up online account. I had been calling almost daily for a week, and every other time I was told they couldn't find me in the system. I must have used up all of our pixie dust allotment for the day, though, because I still can't find availability for a last minute trip to use up the expiring (non-bankable) points.


----------



## Isaiah0810

So Excited to be on the last step!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OKW 100pts
Offer Accepted 11/18
Sent for ROFR 11/19
Passed ROFR 11/30
Received Closing Docs 12/17
Sent Closing Docs and Payment 1/5
Closed 1/13
Deed Recorded 1/14
Membership package??


----------



## marisabuzz

Isaiah0810 said:


> So Excited to be on the last step!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> OKW 100pts
> Offer Accepted 11/18
> Sent for ROFR 11/19
> Passed ROFR 11/30
> Received Closing Docs 12/17
> Sent Closing Docs and Payment 1/5
> Closed 1/13
> Deed Recorded 1/14
> Membership package??



Welcome! Ooooh the waiting...


----------



## zemra406

erdoc38 said:


> Yes, I called accounting. The CM readily gave me our number after confirming my identity - I didn't even have to beg! She then transferred me to member services, and that CM gave me the Club ID and activation code to set up online account. I had been calling almost daily for a week, and every other time I was told they couldn't find me in the system. I must have used up all of our pixie dust allotment for the day, though, because I still can't find availability for a last minute trip to use up the expiring (non-bankable) points.



I just called and no dice. Told me to wait for my number in the mail. Closed on 12/30 and deed recorded 1/4. Guess it depends on who you get.


----------



## Madame

Madame said:


> Received our closing docs today!
> 
> Timeline...
> Nov 24 offer sent
> Nov 25 offer accepted
> Dec 1 sent to ROFR
> Dec 9 passed ROFR
> ????  Estoppel
> Jan 5 closing docs received


Update!!!

Timeline...
Nov 24 offer sent
Nov 25 offer accepted
Dec 1 sent to ROFR
Dec 9 passed ROFR
????  Estoppel
Jan 5 closing docs rec
Jan 6 closing docs returned
Jan 14 recorded on OCC
Membership # ?????
Membership welcome package ?????

I'm assuming that we've closed, but haven't heard from *** yet.


----------



## delfin59

And we are finally done!

Sent to ROFR: 10/1/15
Passed ROFR: 10/19/15
Estoppel: ????
Received closing docs: 12/14/15
Returned closing docs and payment sent: 12/17/15
Received notification of closing: 12/26/15
Deed recorded: 12/28/15
Received member packet: 1/15/16
Called & received member numbers: 1/15/16


----------



## erdoc38

zemra406 said:


> I just called and no dice. Told me to wait for my number in the mail. Closed on 12/30 and deed recorded 1/4. Guess it depends on who you get.


It took me a few times to get someone to cough up my number. Still haven't gotten it in the mail yet, but received the package with the magnets and stuff today.


----------



## Jessiemendez1

AKV 360
Offer accepted 10/21
Docs sent in for ROFR 10/30
Passed ROFR 11/9
Closing docs emailed 12/16
Closing docs returned 12/17
Seller returned docs 01/06
Closed 01/13
Deed recorded 01/14

Takes so long!!


----------



## jbinder95

Maybe this is a stupid question, but we received a packet in the mail with a points chart booklet and some car magnets. The next day we received a letter with our membership ID # and online activation code. Is there a membership card we get in order to get discounts in the park, at restaurants, etc.? If so, how do we get them? Thanks for any help.


----------



## CMNJ

jbinder95 said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question, but we received a packet in the mail with a points chart booklet and some car magnets. The next day we received a letter with our membership ID # and online activation code. Is there a membership card we get in order to get discounts in the park, at restaurants, etc.? If so, how do we get them? Thanks for any help.


There is-however DVC actually just redesigned them and is in the process of mailing the new design with a 5 year expiration date to all members-many current DVC members haven't yet received them (myself included). If you don't have a trip planned very soon I would give it a couple weeks. If you do  have a pending vacation you could call member services to inquire-previously they could print one for you onsite at certain locations (BWV, BLT, SSR)-I assume it will be the same with the new cards.


----------



## Vernie822

Our deed was recorded on 1/5. Hoping for something this week. Just tried to call to see if I could get our membership number but the office is closed today for the holiday (oops).


----------



## LenInMaine

Question, the Closing agent has all the paperwork (last week), but I'm told they now have to get a final (second) Estoppel/ accounting from Disney. Really? Any clue how long that takes?


----------



## hayesdvc

Vernie822 said:


> Our deed was recorded on 1/5. Hoping for something this week. Just tried to call to see if I could get our membership number but the office is closed today for the holiday (oops).



On your contract, what was your closing date and then what was your actual closing date?  Thanks


----------



## Vernie822

hayesdvc said:


> On your contract, what was your closing date and then what was your actual closing date?  Thanks



I believe the closing date in our contract was 12/11. That being said, the sellers took a while to get their contracts (and then closing docs) returned. We had everything on our end received by TT&M on 12/21. We got an email stating our contract was closed and our deed would had been recorded on 1/6. Checked myself and it had been recorded on 1/5. Hope this helps. 

^ All of that to say.. I don't know what exactly our closing date is then? Would it be 1/5?!


----------



## zemra406

Maybe I will try again this week if nothing comes in the mail. No real rush for us but we are within the 11 month window of when we'd like to take our first trip.


----------



## mab2012

marisabuzz said:


> Would have posted sooner but hoped that I would have closed sooner and didn't want to jinx it.
> 
> Offer Accepted 11/19
> Sent for ROFR 11/20
> Passed ROFR 12/4
> Received Closing Docs 12/11
> Sent Closing Docs and Payment 12/17
> Closed 1/7
> Deed Recorded 1/8
> Points Loaded ??
> 
> We're from Canada (Toronto area). Does anyone know how long we could expect to get our member number and welcome package? I see people are receiving their points within two weeks, but because I'm in Canada I assume it'll take longer.



I'm in Ottawa.  We closed Dec 29.  Last Wednesday we received the "new member" package by FedEx, but there were no membership cards or any mention of a number, and nothing yet in the regular mail.  So frustrating!  I'm trying to be patient, but I'm still hoping to book a couple of nights at the end of our March trip, so I'm pretty anxious to get access to the system.  If I don't see a membership number in the mail today, I might break down and call.  If I weren't following these forums so closely, I really would be confused at this point (umm, so this point chart is great and all, but how do you expect me to use it without a membership number?), so it seems like a call would be reasonable.

Good luck getting your membership number soon!


----------



## Vernie822

Woo hoo! Called and got my membership number. They were so nice.


----------



## icc2515

So what department are people talking to.  I called today and talked to member accounting.  I said that I had purchased a DVC and it closed on the 4th of Jan and wanted to check and see if I was entered in their system as of yet.  I was promptly asked if I bought it resale.  I told them yes and then was told that they would send me a packet in the mail.  They said it would take up to 4 weeks and that I would have access to the member information before they would (obviously a lie).  They said that with the holiday in their I should give it till the 8th of Feb before calling again.


----------



## hayesdvc

Vernie822 said:


> Woo hoo! Called and got my membership number. They were so nice.




On your contract, what was your closing date and then what was your actual closing date? Thanks


----------



## Vernie822

hayesdvc said:


> On your contract, what was your closing date and then what was your actual closing date? Thanks



Someone asked the same thing yesterday and I responded a few posts above!


----------



## marisabuzz

mab2012 said:


> I'm in Ottawa.  We closed Dec 29.  Last Wednesday we received the "new member" package by FedEx, but there were no membership cards or any mention of a number, and nothing yet in the regular mail.  So frustrating!  I'm trying to be patient, but I'm still hoping to book a couple of nights at the end of our March trip, so I'm pretty anxious to get access to the system.  If I don't see a membership number in the mail today, I might break down and call.  If I weren't following these forums so closely, I really would be confused at this point (umm, so this point chart is great and all, but how do you expect me to use it without a membership number?), so it seems like a call would be reasonable.
> 
> Good luck getting your membership number soon!



Gah, good to know. So that's like two weeks though? Not too bad though considering we're up north. I'm sure you'll get your number soon. Not sure if you've thought about calling. I know I would be itching to.


----------



## marisabuzz

Vernie822 said:


> Woo hoo! Called and got my membership number. They were so nice.


Yay! I'm totally going to try calling by the end of the week then. You closed 2 days before I did.


----------



## Vernie822

marisabuzz said:


> Yay! I'm totally going to try calling by the end of the week then. You closed 2 days before I did.



Good luck!! It took me a few minutes to get through but the person I spoke with had no problems giving me the number and transferring me to someone who would give me the ID and activation code to log on to the website.


----------



## Vernie822

icc2515 said:


> So what department are people talking to.  I called today and talked to member accounting.  I said that I had purchased a DVC and it closed on the 4th of Jan and wanted to check and see if I was entered in their system as of yet.  I was promptly asked if I bought it resale.  I told them yes and then was told that they would send me a packet in the mail.  They said it would take up to 4 weeks and that I would have access to the member information before they would (obviously a lie).  They said that with the holiday in their I should give it till the 8th of Feb before calling again.



I spoke with member accounting. I just called and said "I was told I could call member accounting to get my membership number" - she confirmed my identity and transferred me to someone with the website who could give me the rest of the info I needed.


----------



## icc2515

Vernie822 said:


> I spoke with member accounting. I just called and said "I was told I could call member accounting to get my membership number" - she confirmed my identity and transferred me to someone with the website who could give me the rest of the info I needed.




Thanks.  I called back and talked to a nice person in Accounting and received my membership number and got signed up on the website and was able to book for July.  It's all in who you talk to.


----------



## hayesdvc

As a rule, are closing documents emailed or mailed to the buyer and seller ?


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> As a rule, are closing documents emailed or mailed to the buyer and seller ?



Mine were emailed. We printed, signed, scanned, and emailed back.


----------



## Madame

marisabuzz said:


> Mine were emailed. We printed, signed, scanned, and emailed back.


Same here.


----------



## Jessiemendez1

Any updates on time from deed recording to membership number?


----------



## DMOMof3

sent to ROFR 10/23
passed 10/30
closing docs received 12/17
docs returned 12/22
closed 1/11
deed recorded 1/13
still waiting on number, hopefully this week, I was told 12-14 days


----------



## Jessiemendez1

When you get your membership number, please post. I was recorded the 14th. 

Thanks!!


----------



## marisabuzz

So I think I'm going to try calling Member Accounting today to get my number. I googled the number to be (407) 566-3800. Is this the member telephone number or is it direct to Accounting? Can I call 1-800-800-9800 toll free and use the same options (option 3)? I'm calling from Canada and on my mobile phone so I really don't want to rack up the long distance fees.

TIA!


----------



## DMOMof3

I was told I can contact member services at 1-800-800-9800, but not until I received the paperwork in the mail.


----------



## mab2012

marisabuzz said:


> So I think I'm going to try calling Member Accounting today to get my number. I googled the number to be (407) 566-3800. Is this the member telephone number or is it direct to Accounting? Can I call 1-800-800-9800 toll free and use the same options (option 3)? I'm calling from Canada and on my mobile phone so I really don't want to rack up the long distance fees.
> 
> TIA!



<sigh>  Today I got an emailed activation code for dvcmember.com, but still no sign of a membership or Club ID.  It's been nearly a month since my deed was recorded.  I finally called in just now, and the person I spoke to claims that she can't yet access my account.  How they can send an activation code when the account apparently does not exist yet is a little beyond me, but that's what I was told.  When I asked how long it normally takes, noting that it had been almost a month now, the only answer I got was that a month was "on the short end of the range".  None of that aligns very well with what I've read on these boards, but I guess my only options are to continue to wait, or try again and hope for a different result.

Maybe you'll have better luck.  You can use the 1-800 number for sure, but I'm not sure which options to tell you to use.  I tried "3" for member accounting, followed by "4", but they transferred me to member administration.  At that point I was given another set of options, none of which applied to me, so I just chose "1" in order to get to talk to someone.


----------



## marisabuzz

mab2012 said:


> <sigh>  Today I got an emailed activation code for dvcmember.com, but still no sign of a membership or Club ID.  It's been nearly a month since my deed was recorded.  I finally called in just now, and the person I spoke to claims that she can't yet access my account.  How they can send an activation code when the account apparently does not exist yet is a little beyond me, but that's what I was told.  When I asked how long it normally takes, noting that it had been almost a month now, the only answer I got was that a month was "on the short end of the range".  None of that aligns very well with what I've read on these boards, but I guess my only options are to continue to wait, or try again and hope for a different result.
> 
> Maybe you'll have better luck.  You can use the 1-800 number for sure, but I'm not sure which options to tell you to use.  I tried "3" for member accounting, followed by "4", but they transferred me to member administration.  At that point I was given another set of options, none of which applied to me, so I just chose "1" in order to get to talk to someone.



Oh no! I was thinking of you and I had hoped you had better news. 

I'm going to try in a few minutes. Just finishing something off here at work.


----------



## marisabuzz

marisabuzz said:


> Oh no! I was thinking of you and I had hoped you had better news.
> 
> I'm going to try in a few minutes. Just finishing something off here at work.



Just tried calling. A nice person tried to look me up by name and said that he couldn't locate us yet. 

Maybe we'll be in the same boat as you.


----------



## DisBuckMan

I think the "you're not showing up in our system yet" is simply the line they use to put you off. Why I believe this is this...

When I called asking about mine, that's the line they gave me. It had been three weeks to the day since our deed was recorded. I asked the lady in accounting why it was taking so long, and she transferred me to member administration. The lady I spoke with there put me on hold while she did a little digging. When she came back on the phone, she said that my member number/letter had been mailed 3 or 4 days previously. So, how was I not showing up in their system yet if my member letter had already been mailed out?

In looking back, I can't really say that I blame them if that's the case. They probably get dozens of calls every day from people wanting their membership number earlier than it gets there by mail. I've since purchased a small add-on, and the wait on this one is much less stressful, since I now know how it all goes down. We passed ROFR this past week, and probably won't close for another 6 weeks...then probably another 3-4 weeks before getting the points. It's going to happen when it happens...not much one can do to change it.


----------



## LenInMaine

Found out today when I called, that I closed on Friday. Deed was recorded today, and goes to Disney tomorrow. 

Timeline:
Offer 10/28 made and excepted 
Passed ROFR 11/9
Received Closing Docs 12/23
Returned Week of 8th 
Closed 01/22
Member Packet..?

I'm going to call the weekend of 02/6 and with luck get our member number, because I need to finish booking the second part of our late April Vacation at SSR. Hopefully the 1brs aren't all gone at that point.


----------



## mab2012

DisBuckMan said:


> I think the "you're not showing up in our system yet" is simply the line they use to put you off. Why I believe this is this...
> 
> When I called asking about mine, that's the line they gave me. It had been three weeks to the day since our deed was recorded. I asked the lady in accounting why it was taking so long, and she transferred me to member administration. The lady I spoke with there put me on hold while she did a little digging. When she came back on the phone, she said that my member number/letter had been mailed 3 or 4 days previously. So, how was I not showing up in their system yet if my member letter had already been mailed out?



This makes a lot of sense to me.  There are at least two other people who had deeds recorded within a day of mine and apparently were able to obtain their membership numbers over the phone more than a week ago.  Plus at least one individual whose deed was recorded a week or so after mine.  I don't see why there would be such a large disparity in the creation of accounts against deeds recorded at the same time.  And similar to your membership number situation, I really don't understand why they would be emailing me an account activation code for an account that doesn't exist yet.

I certainly hope you're right.  If they haven't even mailed my membership number yet, it could easily be another couple of weeks (or longer!) before I receive it.



DisBuckMan said:


> In looking back, I can't really say that I blame them if that's the case. They probably get dozens of calls every day from people wanting their membership number earlier than it gets there by mail. I've since purchased a small add-on, and the wait on this one is much less stressful, since I now know how it all goes down. We passed ROFR this past week, and probably won't close for another 6 weeks...then probably another 3-4 weeks before getting the points. It's going to happen when it happens...not much one can do to change it.



Oh, I agree completely, and that's why I held off calling as long as I did.  I started this process back in late September, so it's been 4 full months so far, with no unusual delays.  I expected most of that, and was pretty patient up until about last week; it's just this last step that seems to be taking longer than I expected.  It doesn't help that they keep sending me bits of information, but not the specific bit I need!  I would just put it out of my mind entirely, except that I'm still hoping to book a couple of nights at the end of our March trip, and we're already in the 60 day window for that.  I always knew it might not happen, and it's not the end of the world if it doesn't.  It's just frustrating to be soooo close, but just not quite there.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## mab2012

marisabuzz said:


> Just tried calling. A nice person tried to look me up by name and said that he couldn't locate us yet.
> 
> Maybe we'll be in the same boat as you.



  I might try again this afternoon, if I get time.  It seems to be a "squeaky wheel gets the grease" sort of thing, unfortunately.


----------



## mab2012

LenInMaine said:


> I'm going to call the weekend of 02/6 and with luck get our member number, because I need to finish booking the second part of our late April Vacation at SSR. Hopefully the 1brs aren't all gone at that point.



You'll need to call on a weekday.  Member accounting seems to keep bank hours (weekdays, 9-5).  Good luck!


----------



## MUFFYCAT

DMOMof3 said:


> sent to ROFR 10/23
> passed 10/30
> closing docs received 12/17
> docs returned 12/22
> closed 1/11
> deed recorded 1/13
> still waiting on number, hopefully this week, I was told 12-14 days




Our deed was recorded the same day. Just called  the 1-800 number and was transferred to administration.
She said I wasn't in the system  and  they were up to those contracts recorded the week before.

Didn't realize the whole process took this long. Offer was accepted 9/29  and  passed ROFR 10/15.


----------



## icc2515

mab2012 said:


> This makes a lot of sense to me.  There are at least two other people who had deeds recorded within a day of mine and apparently were able to obtain their membership numbers over the phone more than a week ago.  Plus at least one individual whose deed was recorded a week or so after mine.  I don't see why there would be such a large disparity in the creation of accounts against deeds recorded at the same time.  And similar to your membership number situation, I really don't understand why they would be emailing me an account activation code for an account that doesn't exist yet.
> 
> I certainly hope you're right.  If they haven't even mailed my membership number yet, it could easily be another couple of weeks (or longer!) before I receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree completely, and that's why I held off calling as long as I did.  I started this process back in late September, so it's been 4 full months so far, with no unusual delays.  I expected most of that, and was pretty patient up until about last week; it's just this last step that seems to be taking longer than I expected.  It doesn't help that they keep sending me bits of information, but not the specific bit I need!  I would just put it out of my mind entirely, except that I'm still hoping to book a couple of nights at the end of our March trip, and we're already in the 60 day window for that.  I always knew it might not happen, and it's not the end of the world if it doesn't.  It's just frustrating to be soooo close, but just not quite there.
> 
> Thanks for your input!



I would keep calling.  This nonsense about not being able to or wanting to give out membership numbers over the phone is laziness on accounting's part in my opinion.  I received what looks like some kind of welcome packet in the mail from DVC.  It had a book with the point charts and a couple of letters.  One of the letters had some policies on it and the one that is pertinent this this conversation basically said that once you become a member you can immediately start making reservations.  I guess the question then is what constitutes becoming a member?  I would say the minute your information is entered into their system and a membership number is generated, not the day the post office decides to deliver a letter. If accounting will not give you your membership number they are denying you one of your rights as a member.  Now if you information has not been entered yet, try back tomorrow.


----------



## LenInMaine

I've read that many people have better luck by just calling MS on the weekend. Not true?


----------



## mab2012

LenInMaine said:


> I've read that many people have better luck by just calling MS on the weekend. Not true?



Oh, I don't know, I hadn't seen that.  Everyone seems to call member accounting, and when I once tried that shortly after 5 pm, I got a message with their hours.

By all means, give it a try!  It's not like my methods have been successful so far.


----------



## Jessiemendez1

What's so irritating is that we all had to pay dues on points we received. Mine have been paid since first week of December. Deed recorded 01/14. I haven't tried calling yet for this one. I tried on an earlier resale I bought and no luck!


----------



## TheGecko

I have given up calling and looking for my member number for the contract I closed on over a month ago. I got the same packet with Magnets and "Sample" contracts, but they refused to give me my number or set up my web account. They did tell me today it might be delayed due to the new member cards being sent out this year, and we were being lumped into the bulk mailing. Oh well it will eventually show up but I have never heard of a policy so strange. What if I lose my card in the future, I guess I am out of luck.


----------



## zemra406

zemra406 said:


> We closed!
> 
> Closed: 12/31
> Deed recorded: 1/4



Got my member number in the mail today! Called and set up my account and made first reservation tonight. Almost exactly 3 months from offer to getting points. I had tried calling last week and they wouldn't tell me the number over the phone.


----------



## Jessiemendez1

zemra406 said:


> Got my member number in the mail today! Called and set up my account and made first reservation tonight. Almost exactly 3 months from offer to getting points. I had tried calling last week and they wouldn't tell me the number over the phone.


Just out of curiosity, what was the date on the member letter?


----------



## zemra406

Jessiemendez1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what was the date on the member letter?



January 15


----------



## Jessiemendez1

Great thanks! Hopefully mine is on the way!! Recorded 01/14


----------



## marisabuzz

mab2012 said:


> I might try again this afternoon, if I get time.  It seems to be a "squeaky wheel gets the grease" sort of thing, unfortunately.


Did you get a chance to call? If so, how'd it pan out? I'm too scared to call for fear of another rejection. When I build up the confidence again, I will try again.


----------



## MUFFYCAT

Just called and talked to a very helpful woman.  The deed was recorded on 1/13 and she said they received 1/15, but it's still under seller's name.
She said to expect the membership number and packet by end if first week of February.


----------



## marisabuzz

MUFFYCAT said:


> Just called and talked to a very helpful woman.  The deed was recorded on 1/13 and she said they received 1/15, but it's still under seller's name.
> She said to expect the membership number and packet by end if first week of February.



Good to know, thanks. So they could find you in the system? Did you talk to accounting? Administration?


----------



## MUFFYCAT

I first talked to accounting then transferred to administration who told me the info.


----------



## marisabuzz

MUFFYCAT said:


> I first talked to accounting then transferred to administration who told me the info.



Thanks. I'm trying to be patient and trying to wait for snail mail. I wonder if it's just better to go straight to Administration to get this info.


----------



## marisabuzz

So I finally built the courage to call again. We are still not in the system. The nice lady we spoke to in Accounting tried to look us up and didn't find us. She mentioned it could still be under the seller's name. She looked them up and lo and behold it's still under their name. 

She was very nice and trasnferred me to Administration and the nice lady there was able to look up the contract as well. She mentioned that they only received closing docs on January 21 - two weeks after we closed! She said they are processed in the order they are received and that it should be in the system 2-3 after the closing docs are received. I'm upset that the title company took this long to send it over, but at least I have a better idea as to when we might be able to get our number.

Ah well. Pixie dust to all those still waiting for theirs!


----------



## mab2012

marisabuzz said:


> So I finally built the courage to call again. We are still not in the system. The nice lady we spoke to in Accounting tried to look us up and didn't find us. She mentioned it could still be under the seller's name. She looked them up and lo and behold it's still under their name.
> 
> She was very nice and trasnferred me to Administration and the nice lady there was able to look up the contract as well. She mentioned that they only received closing docs on January 21 - two weeks after we closed! She said they are processed in the order they are received and that it should be in the system 2-3 after the closing docs are received. I'm upset that the title company took this long to send it over, but at least I have a better idea as to when we might be able to get our number.
> 
> Ah well. Pixie dust to all those still waiting for theirs!



I'm glad you were finally able to get some useful information, even it if wasn't what you were hoping to hear!  I wonder if that's what happened to our contract too.  The closing company certainly took their time with the rest of it, so it wouldn't surprise me.  It's the not knowing that's the worst part - after waiting patiently for two or three weeks (not to mention the several months to close), to think "is it today?" over and over, just to be repeatedly disappointed is disheartening.  At least if you know not to expect it for another week or two, you can put it out of your mind for a bit.

For my part, I called again this afternoon and finally met with success!    I'm all set up now and my first reservation is booked.  So hang in there - yours will come through soon too!

By the way, I did just call straight to Member Administration today, and that's where I got my information.  Seems they're a better bet than accounting right now.

My final timeline:

Offer accepted - 9/21
Submitted to ROFR - 9/29
Passed ROFR - 10/16
Received closing docs - 12/07
Returned closing docs - 12/17
Notified of closing and deed recorded - 12/29
Received member package (point charts) - 01/13
Received online activation code (email) - 01/25
Obtained Club ID / membership number (by phone) - 01/28

So a day short of 4 months from ROFR submission to account access, and a little over 4 months for the full process.  Phew.  Glad that's over.


----------



## marisabuzz

mab2012 said:


> So a day short of 4 months from ROFR submission to account access, and a little over 4 months for the full process.  Phew.  Glad that's over.



Hooray for you! Glad you were finally able to get your number and book your stay!

I swear I have new grey hairs because of this entire process.


----------



## hayesdvc

Congrats.......so I am at day 32 waiting on *** to get estoppel........after you received your closing documents, it was another 53 days until you could make a reservation.  I am so encouraged !?!?!


----------



## mab2012

hayesdvc said:


> Congrats.......so I am at day 32 waiting on *** to get estoppel........after you received your closing documents, it was another 53 days until you could make a reservation.  I am so encouraged !?!?!



FWIW, my closing company was TT&M.  Maybe *** will be faster?  At least a little bit?

In fairness, it took me a little over a week to get my closing documents back (I had to drive to my US bank, which is 3 hours away), and then there was Christmas.  So that probably slowed things down a bit.  But mostly it seems to be up to the closing company, and a good bit of luck.  I hope some comes your way!


----------



## hayesdvc

I just received an email from *** stating that Disney sent out a mass email yesterday stating they will be releasing estoppel information two weeks prior to the scheduled closing.  *** does not know if this applies to all request in their system or is effective with a request date forward.


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> I just received an email from *** stating that Disney sent out a mass email yesterday stating they will be releasing estoppel information two weeks prior to the scheduled closing.  *** does not know if this applies to all request in their system or is effective with a request date forward.



Was *** one of the slower title companies? I fortunately used VWT, and I received closing docs a week after passing ROFR. Maybe *** is saying that so they can get people to stop calling about closing? Did they give you a closing date?


----------



## hayesdvc

marisabuzz said:


> Was *** one of the slower title companies? I fortunately used VWT, and I received closing docs a week after passing ROFR. Maybe *** is saying that so they can get people to stop calling about closing? Did they give you a closing date?



My closing date on my contract states 2/29.

As a note, TSS added three weeks (11 weeks v. 8 weeks) to their norm for a closing date on the contract since *** was behind.................. now with Disney's estoppel policy change basically TSS gave Disney an extra three weeks...........you can't make it up.


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> My closing date on my contract states 2/29.
> 
> As a note, TSS added three weeks (11 weeks v. 8 weeks) to their norm for a closing date on the contract since *** was behind.................. now with Disney's estoppel policy change basically TSS gave Disney an extra three weeks...........you can't make it up.



OMG the wait would kill me.


----------



## ScubaCat

marisabuzz said:


> Was *** one of the slower title companies? I fortunately used VWT, and I received closing docs a week after passing ROFR. Maybe *** is saying that so they can get people to stop calling about closing? Did they give you a closing date?



The ONLY issue I've heard about VWT is dues and other little things not being fully cleared up before recording the title and submitting that to Disney for the transfer.  I have read at least 2 examples of that happening.  I'd prefer to wait a bit longer on the front end to ensure that those things are properly resolved before getting to that point.  We are paying them to clear the title for us, after all.  That is part of the deal!


----------



## TheGecko

Finally got my member number via a one page letter from DVC. It said in the letter than cards and planner would arrive in 10 days to 2 weeks. This kind of confirms what the earlier phone call to Member Services mentioned that they were backed up with the reissuance of the new membership cards. I closed on the 28th of December as a point of reference.

I was able to call into Member Services and received my online Club ID/Activation code. Made a reservation for a VWL studio in August, so it is all good.


----------



## DMOMof3

TheGecko said:


> Finally got my member number via a one page letter from DVC. It said in the letter than cards and planner would arrive in 10 days to 2 weeks. This kind of confirms what the earlier phone call to Member Services mentioned that they were backed up with the reissuance of the new membership cards. I closed on the 28th of December as a point of reference.
> 
> I was able to call into Member Services and received my online Club ID/Activation code. Made a reservation for a VWL studio in August, so it is all good.


I closed Jan 11th, looks like I have a few more weeks


----------



## Jessiemendez1

My deed was recorded on 01/14, sent to Disney on 01/15. It was just transferred into my name today. I already am a member and it showed up this morning under my DVC log in. No points yet. Anybody know how long it takes the points to load?


----------



## hayesdvc

Jessiemendez1 said:


> My deed was recorded on 01/14, sent to Disney on 01/15. It was just transferred into my name today. I already am a member and it showed up this morning under my DVC log in. No points yet. Anybody know how long it takes the points to load?



I did not realize Disney did anything DVD administrative related on the weekends.


----------



## Jessiemendez1

hayesdvc said:


> I did not realize Disney did anything DVD administrative related on the weekends.


It wasn't there yesterday and it appeared around lunchtime today.


----------



## ScubaCat

hayesdvc said:


> I did not realize Disney did anything DVD administrative related on the weekends.



It could have been done yesterday and just became visible on the site today.  Who knows how their systems work?  My guess is that someone completes the transfer and then someone else has to review the change and click a button to approve it.  And who knows how often the database that shows that data on the website is updated?  Most data you see isn't "live"; it's written elsewhere and replicated to a version that's accessed via the web site.

I've spent my whole career in IT and would love to know what makes some of the Disney sites so SLOW.  I have a hunch there are some legacy systems still in use on the back-end that they've had trouble getting off of for some reason.  Anyway, getting off topic here.

My contract was recorded on the 15th and sent to Disney on the 19th.  I'm thinking of trying a call at the end of next week.  It'd be nice to finally be able to book something.  I'm hoping for NYE at BCV...


----------



## Jessiemendez1

LOL. Everything about Disney is slow. I just wish they would get it in the system!!


----------



## marisabuzz

ScubaCat said:


> I've spent my whole career in IT and would love to know what makes some of the Disney sites so SLOW.  I have a hunch there are some legacy systems still in use on the back-end that they've had trouble getting off of for some reason.  Anyway, getting off topic here.



I'm in IT as well, and have been working with data (all areas) for over a decade. I can't even begin to imagine what it's like to move this all this data around to the different areas of Disney. I would love to know...hmmm I wonder if they're hiring.


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc said:


> I just received an email from *** stating that Disney sent out a mass email yesterday stating they will be releasing estoppel information two weeks prior to the scheduled closing.  *** does not know if this applies to all request in their system or is effective with a request date forward.




For those like me waiting on estoppel, I have been told today that the "estoppel information two weeks prior to the scheduled closing" policy change by Disney went into effect on 1/4/16.  All request for estoppel submitted prior to that date will be fulfilled by Disney "as normal"; request dated 12/28 and back should be sent to the title companies today and tomorrow.   For my sake, I hoping for good news this week ?!


----------



## hayesdvc

Request for Estoppel submitted 12/30................................ *** RECEIVED TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS.I have posted this on a couple of threads ............................ I may find a Universal thread and put it on there too (LOL) I AM TELLING EVERYONE (yes, I know the hardest part is yet to come, don't burst my bubble today)!


----------



## Mrs. Magic

Ditto what hayesdvc said... I'm SOOOOOOOOO pumped! I'm getting closing docs emailed to me today!! YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

hayesdvc said:


> Request for Estoppel submitted 12/30................................ *** RECEIVED TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS.I have posted this on a couple of threads ............................ I may find a Universal thread and put it on there too (LOL) I AM TELLING EVERYONE (yes, I know the hardest part is yet to come, don't burst my bubble today)!



There is a "Come on Estoppel!!!!" thread that was being used for the longest time but it slipped down a few pages as people started new ones.  Perhaps you could resurrect it and keep that party going!  Here's the link:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/come-on-estoppel.3385440/

Weird how it took so long for you.  That letter that *** sent out almost doesn't even make logical sense and sounds suspiciously like they're trying to pass off blame for their own backlog.  Nevertheless, as long as it gets done, I wouldn't care   Hopefully they get it recorded and closed for you quickly!


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> Request for Estoppel submitted 12/30................................ *** RECEIVED TODAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS.I have posted this on a couple of threads ............................ I may find a Universal thread and put it on there too (LOL) I AM TELLING EVERYONE (yes, I know the hardest part is yet to come, don't burst my bubble today)!



About time!


----------



## MUFFYCAT

Even though they said I should be receiving package this week, I called administration today. The wait was killing me -plus I want to book a trip.
And I'm finally in the system!!!!! They gave me my number and info to log in to website.

One odd thing is that my email address wasn't included in the deed from title company? Found that odd but if that's the case  all those who are waiting  I would call them.

Offer accepted - 9/29
Passed ROFR - 10/15
Closed and sent payment 12/28
deed recorded - 01/13
Obtained Club ID / membership number (by phone) - 02/03
Received closing


----------



## DMOMof3

MUFFYCAT said:


> Even though they said I should be receiving package this week, I called administration today. The wait was killing me -plus I want to book a trip.
> And I'm finally in the system!!!!! They gave me my number and info to log in to website.
> 
> One odd thing is that my email address wasn't included in the deed from title company? Found that odd but if that's the case  all those who are waiting  I would call them.
> 
> Offer accepted - 9/29
> Passed ROFR - 10/15
> Closed and sent payment 12/28
> deed recorded - 01/13
> Obtained Club ID / membership number (by phone) - 02/03
> Received closing


This is so promising! My deed was recorded the 13th also!


----------



## LenInMaine

MUFFYCAT said:


> Even though they said I should be receiving package this week, I called administration today. The wait was killing me -plus I want to book a trip.
> And I'm finally in the system!!!!! They gave me my number and info to log in to website.
> 
> One odd thing is that my email address wasn't included in the deed from title company? Found that odd but if that's the case  all those who are waiting  I would call them.
> 
> Offer accepted - 9/29
> Passed ROFR - 10/15
> Closed and sent payment 12/28
> deed recorded - 01/13
> Obtained Club ID / membership number (by phone) - 02/03
> Received closing


21 days... ugh. My deed was recorded on the 25th. I really need to book our April vacation, 21 days would put me very close to the 2 month mark :/ I don't want to wait!! Oh well....


----------



## hayesdvc

Closing documents received and mailed back today.  I hope the seller is motivated by $$$$$$  to send back their part as quick.


----------



## ScubaCat

hayesdvc said:


> Closing documents received and mailed back today.  I hope the seller is motivated by $$$$$$  to send back their part as quick.



You've had quite a little wait there.  I doubt you beat my 32 day wait on ROFR though.  My seller actually beat me to the punch on getting paperwork in, so that was a nice bonus.  The wait for the membership number is the worst, though, for me. (ROFR was the worst for the wife, which effectively made it pretty bad for me too...)


----------



## hayesdvc

ScubaCat said:


> You've had quite a little wait there.  I doubt you beat my 32 day wait on ROFR though.  My seller actually beat me to the punch on getting paperwork in, so that was a nice bonus.  The wait for the membership number is the worst, though, for me. (ROFR was the worst for the wife, which effectively made it pretty bad for me too...)



When was your deed registered with OCC ?


----------



## ScubaCat

January 15th but not submitted to Disney until the 19th. (Some guy named "Martin" had a birthday the Monday before that held it up...)


----------



## DMOMof3

I got my membership number today!!!!!!!!! Letter was dated 1/29

sent to ROFR 10/23
passed 10/30
closing docs received 12/17
docs returned 12/22
closed 1/11
deed recorded 1/13
membership # in mail 2/5


----------



## wn01aa

Just wondering what most people think the current time is for estoppel after receiving ROFR clearance. I saw someone post that Disney isn't giving estoppel until 7-14 days before closing. My ROFR for VGF went in February 1st, my closing date on the papers from TSS say March 24th. Does that mean Disney should send the estoppel information 7-14 days before March 24th with ROFR decision around the end of this month?


----------



## hayesdvc

wn01aa said:


> Just wondering what most people think the current time is for estoppel after receiving ROFR clearance. I saw someone post that Disney isn't giving estoppel until 7-14 days before closing. My ROFR for VGF went in February 1st, my closing date on the papers from TSS say March 24th. Does that mean Disney should send the estoppel information 7-14 days before March 24th with ROFR decision around the end of this month?



Your time frame is what was previously explained to me by TSS (ROFR) and *** (estoppel).

Good Luck


----------



## DisBuckMan

wn01aa said:


> Just wondering what most people think the current time is for estoppel after receiving ROFR clearance. I saw someone post that Disney isn't giving estoppel until 7-14 days before closing. My ROFR for VGF went in February 1st, my closing date on the papers from TSS say March 24th. Does that mean Disney should send the estoppel information 7-14 days before March 24th with ROFR decision around the end of this month?



My add-on is with TSS, using *** for closing. We passed ROFR on 1/20, and although we haven't been notified of estoppel, we received closing documents yeterday....which I assume means we've received estoppel. Our closing date isn't until 3/7, and I have no doubt we'll be done by then.


----------



## hayesdvc

DisBuckMan said:


> My add-on is with TSS, using *** for closing. We passed ROFR on 1/20, and although we haven't been notified of estoppel, we received closing documents yeterday....which I assume means we've received estoppel. Our closing date isn't until 3/7, and I have no doubt we'll be done by then.



CONGRATULATIONS.  Based on the fact you have received your closing documents yesterday, I would assume you passed estoppel this past Wednesday (My estoppel was received by *** on Tuesday as I passed ROFR on 12/30 !).  This surely brings into question Disney's letter to the title companies stating that estoppel would only be provided two weeks prior to the closing date noted on the contract on request beginning 1/4/16.


----------



## wn01aa

hayesdvc said:


> CONGRATULATIONS.  Based on the fact you have received your closing documents yesterday, I would assume you passed estoppel this past Wednesday (My estoppel was received by *** on Tuesday as I passed ROFR on 12/30 !).  This surely brings into question Disney's letter to the title companies stating that estoppel would only be provided two weeks prior to the closing date noted on the contract on request beginning 1/4/16.



Wonder why the difference in estoppel time. You had to wait from Dec 30 to Feb 2 (34 days) while DisBuckMan had to wait from Jan 20 to Feb 3 (14 days) using the same closing company *** as myself. Do you think they were backed up and are now getting them out in 2 weeks after ROFR? Maybe it depends on the resort. Weird stuff.


----------



## Isaiah0810

got my membership number today!!!!

Closed 1/13 Deed recorded 1/14
Welcome packet received 2/4


----------



## hayesdvc

wn01aa said:


> Wonder why the difference in estoppel time. You had to wait from Dec 30 to Feb 2 (34 days) while DisBuckMan had to wait from Jan 30 to Feb 3 (14 days) using the same closing company *** as myself. Do you think they were backed up and are now getting them out in 2 weeks after ROFR? Maybe it depends on the resort. Weird stuff.




I wish I knew !


----------



## LenInMaine

On day 16, and still not in the system. The wait is killing me!


----------



## marisabuzz

LenInMaine said:


> On day 16, and still not in the system. The wait is killing me!



I'm on day 18 since Disney received my closing docs or one month and a day since I've closed. I tried my luck calling on day 14 and no cigar.

This wait is the worst one so far. We're so close, yet so far!!!!

I'm going to try my luck tomorrow.


----------



## DMOMof3

DMOMof3 said:


> I got my membership number today!!!!!!!!! Letter was dated 1/29
> 
> sent to ROFR 10/23
> passed 10/30
> closing docs received 12/17
> docs returned 12/22
> closed 1/11
> deed recorded 1/13
> membership # in mail 2/5


Received membership packet in mail today!


----------



## Madame

marisabuzz said:


> I'm on day 18 since Disney received my closing docs or one month and a day since I've closed. I tried my luck calling on day 14 and no cigar.
> 
> This wait is the worst one so far. We're so close, yet so far!!!!
> 
> I'm going to try my luck tomorrow.


I'm still waiting too. Recorded on OCC on Jan 14th. About 3.5 wks.


----------



## Jessiemendez1

Madame said:


> I'm still waiting too. Recorded on OCC on Jan 14th. About 3.5 wks.


Mine was recorded on 01/14. Received letter today, dated 01/30.


----------



## hayesdvc

When the deed is recorded at OCC on a resale, can someone tell/show me the document that is recorded at OCC?  The ones I see previously recorded on the site are all ones that were direct sales from Disney.


----------



## DMOMof3

hayesdvc said:


> When the deed is recorded at OCC on a resale, can someone tell/show me the document that is recorded at OCC?  The ones I see previously recorded on the site are all ones that were direct sales from Disney.


When I searched my name 3 documents popped up. First was Disney's ROFR, next was recorded deed and last was the Mortgage letter. I closed 1/11 it was recorded 1/13.



I was also able to see when I purchased the Vistana timeshare back in 2002, along with the mortgage satisfaction.


----------



## hayesdvc

DMOMof3 said:


> When I searched my name 3 documents popped up. First was Disney's ROFR, next was recorded deed and last was the Mortgage letter. I closed 1/11 it was recorded 1/13.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also able to see when I purchased the Vistana timeshare back in 2002, along with the mortgage satisfaction.



Thanks.  I know ROFR is under the notice type.  Do you know what type your deed is listed?  I cannot find a deed associated with resale under the deed type at OCC


----------



## DisBuckMan

hayesdvc said:


> Thanks.  I know ROFR is under the notice type.  Do you know what type your deed is listed?  I cannot find a deed associated with resale under the deed type at OCC



My resale deed was listed under "Deed".


----------



## DMOMof3

hayesdvc said:


> Thanks.  I know ROFR is under the notice type.  Do you know what type your deed is listed?  I cannot find a deed associated with resale under the deed type at OCC


I used the following page to search. I only used my name. It found anything associated with me.
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## hayesdvc

Please refer to the attached random deed I found on the OCC site that was recorded yesterday.  The property was SSR.  By looking at this document, can you tell if this sell was direct or not?   I assumed since it was SSR and yesterday, the odds are that it was resale.

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...03.pdf?id=DOC1849S1022.A0&parent=DOC1849S1022

I was confused since the title company says I do not have anything else to sign, however, I did not sign a document that looked like  this.


----------



## DisBuckMan

hayesdvc said:


> Please refer to the attached random deed I found on the OCC site that was recorded yesterday.  The property was SSR.  By looking at this document, can you tell if this sell was direct or not?   I assumed since it was SSR and yesterday, the odds are that it was resale.
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...03.pdf?id=DOC1849S1022.A0&parent=DOC1849S1022
> 
> I was confused since the title company says I do not have anything else to sign, however, I did not sign a document that looked like  this.



Looks like a direct sale to me.

As a resale buyer, you probably won't sign a deed....only the seller does.


----------



## DisBuckMan

If the "Grantor" is listed as "Disney Vacation Development", it a direct sale, Hayes.

Grantor is the term used for the seller. Grantee is the buyer.


----------



## hayesdvc

DisBuckMan said:


> If the "Grantor" is listed as "Disney Vacation Development", it a direct sale, Hayes.
> 
> Grantor is the term used for the seller. Grantee is the buyer.




I have been putting Disney in the Grantor field when doing my search.  Based on that, I have only been pulling up direct sales.  Is there another field I can enter something that would pull up DVC resales ?


----------



## DisBuckMan

hayesdvc said:


> I have been putting Disney in the Grantor field when doing my search.  Based on that, I have only been pulling up direct sales.  Is there another field I can enter something that would pull up DVC resales ?



In the date field, enter today's date for both the start date and the end date. Then scroll down through the results, only looking at Deeds. You'll have to pick through quite a few, probably, but the resort name will be listed on the search results page next to the "Legal" heading.


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> Please refer to the attached random deed I found on the OCC site that was recorded yesterday.  The property was SSR.  By looking at this document, can you tell if this sell was direct or not?   I assumed since it was SSR and yesterday, the odds are that it was resale.
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagl...03.pdf?id=DOC1849S1022.A0&parent=DOC1849S1022
> 
> I was confused since the title company says I do not have anything else to sign, however, I did not sign a document that looked like  this.





hayesdvc said:


> I have been putting Disney in the Grantor field when doing my search.  Based on that, I have only been pulling up direct sales.  Is there another field I can enter something that would pull up DVC resales ?



I'm not sure what you're trying to gain for searching this or by searching for Disney as the grantor, but the best way to see if your contract has recorded is to search by your name under the "Either Party" section.

Not sure how other title companies work, but our company told us that we had closed before it was recorded on the OCC site. Maybe yours will tell you too before it's recorded on the site.


----------



## marisabuzz

Madame said:


> I'm still waiting too. Recorded on OCC on Jan 14th. About 3.5 wks.



Any luck?

I called today. Spoke with accounting who said she couldn't tell what my holdup was and transferred me to administration. Administration said that our letter was sent on Monday and wouldn't give me the number over the phone.


----------



## Madame

marisabuzz said:


> Any luck?
> 
> I called today. Spoke with accounting who said she couldn't tell what my holdup was and transferred me to administration. Administration said that our letter was sent on Monday and wouldn't give me the number over the phone.


Just got home & the letter was in the mail . I'm 30 mins from the Detroit border so am assuming it took a few days longer to get here.


----------



## marisabuzz

Madame said:


> Just got home & the letter was in the mail . I'm 30 mins from the Detroit border so am assuming it took a few days longer to get here.


HOOOOORAAAAY!


----------



## Madame

Timeline update...

Nov 24 offer sent
Nov 25 offer accepted
Dec 1 sent to ROFR
Dec 9 passed ROFR
???? Estoppel
Jan 5 closing docs rec
Jan 6 closing docs returned
Jan 14 recorded on OCC
Membership # Feb 10
Membership welcome package ?????


----------



## ScubaCat

marisabuzz said:


> Any luck?
> 
> I called today. Spoke with accounting who said she couldn't tell what my holdup was and transferred me to administration. Administration said that our letter was sent on Monday and wouldn't give me the number over the phone.



Just call right back and try again.  You'll get a completely different person, possibly not even in the same office.  I called, pressed #3, #4, went through the same chain you just did (probably had the exact conversations you had, too), said "thank you very much", hung up, hit redial, #3, #4, asked again, and was enthusiastically given my member #.


----------



## vnovabri

ScubaCat said:


> Just call right back and try again.  You'll get a completely different person, possibly not even in the same office.  I called, pressed #3, #4, went through the same chain you just did (probably had the exact conversations you had, too), said "thank you very much", hung up, hit redial, #3, #4, asked again, and was enthusiastically given my member #.



How soon after closing did you call? Once you had you number were you able to log on and manage your points? Seems silly that it is all setup and you still have to wait for snail mail to deliver the number...


----------



## marisabuzz

ScubaCat said:


> Just call right back and try again.  You'll get a completely different person, possibly not even in the same office.  I called, pressed #3, #4, went through the same chain you just did (probably had the exact conversations you had, too), said "thank you very much", hung up, hit redial, #3, #4, asked again, and was enthusiastically given my member #.



I just tried calling. No luck...again.

What is everyone asking when they call? I don't get it at all.


----------



## ScubaCat

I just asked if the person could please tell me my member ID number.  Nothing fancy.  By "no luck" do you mean they couldn't find it or that they gave you the line about not being able to look that up because they're in accounting, etc.?


----------



## marisabuzz

ScubaCat said:


> I just asked if the person could please tell me my member ID number.  Nothing fancy.  By "no luck" do you mean they couldn't find it or that they gave you the line about not being able to look that up because they're in accounting, etc.?



No luck meaning that time I said I received the welcome package and flat out asked if I can have my member number. She said they don't give it out over the phone and to wait for my letter.

I built up the courage to call back 5 minutes later with a different approach. Said I closed over a month ago, but received nothing yet and asked if they can check the if I was in the system yet. She looked up my name and I gave the old owners contract number. Said she was going to ask someone for help. Came back a few minutes later and said she found me. Said we have a new contract number because the old one belongs to the previous owner. She kindly gave me our member and contract number. FINALLY!


----------



## marisabuzz

Timeline

Offer Accepted 11/19
Sent for ROFR 11/20
Passed ROFR 12/4
Received Closing Docs 12/11
Sent Closing Docs and Payment 12/17
Closed 1/7
Deed Recorded 1/8
Closing Docs to Disney 1/21
Welcome Package 2/10
Member Number (by phone) 2/12


----------



## Madame

marisabuzz said:


> No luck meaning that time I said I received the welcome package and flat out asked if I can have my member number. She said they don't give it out over the phone and to wait for my letter.
> 
> I built up the courage to call back 5 minutes later with a different approach. Said I closed over a month ago, but received nothing yet and asked if they can check the if I was in the system yet. She looked up my name and I gave the old owners contract number. Said she was going to ask someone for help. Came back a few minutes later and said she found me. Said we have a new contract number because the old one belongs to the previous owner. She kindly gave me our member and contract number. FINALLY!


Yay!!


----------



## wn01aa

marisabuzz said:


> No luck meaning that time I said I received the welcome package and flat out asked if I can have my member number. She said they don't give it out over the phone and to wait for my letter.
> 
> I built up the courage to call back 5 minutes later with a different approach. Said I closed over a month ago, but received nothing yet and asked if they can check the if I was in the system yet. She looked up my name and I gave the old owners contract number. Said she was going to ask someone for help. Came back a few minutes later and said she found me. Said we have a new contract number because the old one belongs to the previous owner. She kindly gave me our member and contract number. FINALLY!



Just wondering how you found out the contract number for the old owners?


----------



## DisBuckMan

wn01aa said:


> Just wondering how you found out the contract number for the old owners?



If your broker sent you a copy of the notice when you passed ROFR, it's on there.


----------



## ScubaCat

wn01aa said:


> Just wondering how you found out the contract number for the old owners?



It's on your resale purchase contract.


----------



## marisabuzz

wn01aa said:


> Just wondering how you found out the contract number for the old owners?



It was on one of the closing documents the sellers signed.


----------



## hayesdvc

wn01aa said:


> Just wondering how you found out the contract number for the old owners?




For me, the seller's old contract number was on the contract of sale I originally signed with broker.


----------



## DisBuckMan

We were notified of our add-on contract closing on Friday, 2/12. I would imagine that the contract will record with the OCC office early this week, then the wait for our new points to transfer into our account. 8 weeks and counting. Our timeline thus far....

12/19 OFFER ACCEPTED
12/21 CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED WITH DEPOSIT
1/20 PASSED ROFR
2/4 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
2/5 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
2/6 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT
2/12 NOTIFIED OF CONTRACT BEING CLOSED


----------



## wn01aa

DisBuckMan said:


> If your broker sent you a copy of the notice when you passed ROFR, it's on there.



Thanks. Still waiting on ROFR to clear. Will check for it when (hopefully, fingers crossed) when it passes.


----------



## Mainemom23

For those of you who have been through this process, is it truly about 2 months from offer to having your DVC # and able to book a trip, or longer? Just trying to be realistic over here


----------



## DisBuckMan

Mainemom23 said:


> For those of you who have been through this process, is it truly about 2 months from offer to having your DVC # and able to book a trip, or longer? Just trying to be realistic over here



Realistically, plan on it being longer, and you won't be disappointed. Chances are extremely slim that you'll be able to book a trip within 2 months from offer when buying resale. 3 months is much more realistic than 2 months.

I think many people end up impatient and disappointed in the process because they see a few people here whose contracts went through in 6-8 weeks, and set their expectation on that. Problem is, that's the exception, not he norm. Your broker will set a closing date on your contract, and that's the only date you should focus on. They generally close a little quicker than the stated closing date, but no guarantee. Focus on your contract's closing date, and chances are, you won't be disappointed in the process.


----------



## hayesdvc

DisBuckMan said:


> Realistically, plan on it being longer, and you won't be disappointed. Chances are extremely slim that you'll be able to book a trip within 2 months from offer when buying resale. 3 months is much more realistic than 2 months.
> 
> I think many people end up impatient and disappointed in the process because they see a few people here whose contracts went through in 6-8 weeks, and set their expectation on that. Problem is, that's the exception, not he norm. Your broker will set a closing date on your contract, and that's the only date you should focus on. They generally close a little quicker than the stated closing date, but no guarantee. Focus on your contract's closing date, and chances are, you won't be disappointed in the process.




I am the person DisBuckMan is describing, impatient.  On my first try, I was informed on the 29th day that Disney was exercising its ROFR. 

You can see where I am now in my signature line on my second try.  My closing date on my contract is February 29th.  I never thought it would take that long.  (PS- Then after closing the fun starts in waiting for the membership number and points to be added to the account). Good Luck.


----------



## hayesdvc

I have been on the buying and selling end of real estate transactions, however, nothing like buying Disney resale.  Even though I did not know I was purchasing from a Canadian seller when I made my offer (TSS has since disclosed this info in their listings), I was hoping the seller would be as motivated as I am to purchase it.  *** emailed us the closing package the same day as they told me they received the estoppel paperwork from Disney.   I returned the paperwork (including payment, lol) the same day (silly I know).   The seller has informed *** they returned the package, however, since it has not been received yet, the assumption is the package was sent regular Canadian mail with no tracking possibility.  Since the seller is located in Canada, even after *** receives the seller's paperwork, there is an additional process (time frame?) that has to be done with the seller prior to closing being filed.

The closing on my contract states 2/29.  What if *** has not closed by this date?  It was a Aug UY contract with all the 2015 points available.  Since the last bank date of 3/31 is approaching, should I do anything at this point or ASSUME that I will have my membership number prior to 3/31?  I was hoping that I could make a reservation for early May and think if 2015 points are banked I will be borrowing from the actual 2016 points allotment, correct?


----------



## hayesdvc

My seller has not paid the 2016 dues.  Since the 2016 dues are past due after today, I assume this will not cause any delays as the proceeds distributed to the seller will simply be less this number as part of the general closing.  Correct?


----------



## Madame

hayesdvc said:


> My seller has not paid the 2016 dues.  Since the 2016 dues are past due after today, I assume this will not cause any delays as the proceeds distributed to the seller will simply be less this number as part of the general closing.  Correct?


*** paid our dues directly. I did send them an e-mail when I sent in my closing docs asking if this would be done. When I logged onto the site it was the first thing I checked & there was a $0 balance for 2016.

I think I read that when a sale is pending DVC holds off on collecting the dues until the sale is closed.


----------



## mab2012

marisabuzz said:


> No luck meaning that time I said I received the welcome package and flat out asked if I can have my member number. She said they don't give it out over the phone and to wait for my letter.
> 
> I built up the courage to call back 5 minutes later with a different approach. Said I closed over a month ago, but received nothing yet and asked if they can check the if I was in the system yet. She looked up my name and I gave the old owners contract number. Said she was going to ask someone for help. Came back a few minutes later and said she found me. Said we have a new contract number because the old one belongs to the previous owner. She kindly gave me our member and contract number. FINALLY!



Congratulations!  And well done on calling back after being denied.

FWIW, I *still* haven't gotten a membership number in the mail, and it's been 7 weeks now since the deed was recorded.  Not that I need it anymore, I'm just curious when (or if) it will come.  Maybe after they gave me the number over the phone they decided they didn't need to send it?  Or maybe it got misdelivered.  In any event, I am super glad I called when I did.  I think I'd have gone crazy by now if I was still checking the mail every day.


----------



## mab2012

Mainemom23 said:


> For those of you who have been through this process, is it truly about 2 months from offer to having your DVC # and able to book a trip, or longer? Just trying to be realistic over here



For me, it took fully 4 months from ROFR submission.  There were no unusual or extenuating circumstances, except perhaps the Christmas and American Thanksgiving breaks.  Most of it proceeded as I expected, even if often on the longer end of the "expected" range.  It wasn't until the last step (obtaining the member number) that I became somewhat impatient, after 3-4 weeks of waiting.  If I hadn't been able to get the number over the phone, I'd still be waiting now (and it would be closer to 5 months).

So I agree with DisBuckMan - assume *at least* two to three weeks past your "close by" date before you will receive your membership number.  Usually at least 3 months total, and often more.


----------



## mab2012

hayesdvc said:


> I have been on the buying and selling end of real estate transactions, however, nothing like buying Disney resale.  Even though I did not know I was purchasing from a Canadian seller when I made my offer (TSS has since disclosed this info in their listings), I was hoping the seller would be as motivated as I am to purchase it.  *** emailed us the closing package the same day as they told me they received the estoppel paperwork from Disney.   I returned the paperwork (including payment, lol) the same day (silly I know).   The seller has informed *** they returned the package, however, since it has not been received yet, the assumption is the package was sent regular Canadian mail with no tracking possibility.  Since the seller is located in Canada, even after *** receives the seller's paperwork, there is an additional process (time frame?) that has to be done with the seller prior to closing being filed.



I just have to point out that if you go through back threads, there are plenty of American sellers who are also "unmotivated" and therefore delayed on returning documents.  This is really nothing that is unique to "Canadian sellers".  And while your sellers might or might not have used tracked or expedited mail to send their documents, the regular mail delivery standard between major Canadian and US centres is usually about 4 days.  It's not a major delay.

As a buyer, it took me some time (about a week) to get my documents in the mail, and then I sent them by 2-day delivery.  So it was about a week and half before the title company received them.  My *American* sellers executed their deed *after* my documents were received by the title company.  And then they still would have had to return them.  I know this because I have both the dated deed, signed in Michigan, and the tracking information on my own documents.

So while you are welcome to blame the delay on your sellers, please don't delude yourself into thinking it has anything to do with their nationality or place of residence.  Doing so is both unreasonable and unfair, and unjustly gives all international sellers a bad name.  There may be some small part of the delay that can be directly attributed to the international sale, but it's likely insignificant on the overall process - at most a few days.


----------



## hayesdvc

mab2012 said:


> For me, it took fully 4 months from ROFR submission.  There were no unusual or extenuating circumstances, except perhaps the Christmas and American Thanksgiving breaks.  Most of it proceeded as I expected, even if often on the longer end of the "expected" range.  It wasn't until the last step (obtaining the member number) that I became somewhat impatient, after 3-4 weeks of waiting.  If I hadn't been able to get the number over the phone, I'd still be waiting now (and it would be closer to 5 months).
> 
> So I agree with DisBuckMan - assume *at least* two to three weeks past your "close by" date before you will receive your membership number.  Usually at least 3 months total, and often more.




For clarification, the ones that are calling and are able to get your membership number to make your initial reservation, I assume you are making the reservation with MS since you do not have your activation code to set up the DVC on line account.  Correct?


----------



## DisBuckMan

hayesdvc said:


> For clarification, the ones that are calling and are able to get your membership number to make your initial reservation, I assume you are making the reservation with MS since you do not have your activation code to set up the DVC on line account.  Correct?



No, once you get your actual member number, MS can give you your activation code so you can get set up online.


----------



## mab2012

hayesdvc said:


> For clarification, the ones that are calling and are able to get your membership number to make your initial reservation, I assume you are making the reservation with MS since you do not have your activation code to set up the DVC on line account.  Correct?



I actually was emailed an activation code before I called to get the membership number (which made the "we can't find you in the system" line a bit difficult to believe).  But the membership number is the important part.  Once you have that they'll set you up with the rest.


----------



## marisabuzz

mab2012 said:


> Congratulations!  And well done on calling back after being denied.
> 
> FWIW, I *still* haven't gotten a membership number in the mail, and it's been 7 weeks now since the deed was recorded.  Not that I need it anymore, I'm just curious when (or if) it will come.  Maybe after they gave me the number over the phone they decided they didn't need to send it?  Or maybe it got misdelivered.  In any event, I am super glad I called when I did.  I think I'd have gone crazy by now if I was still checking the mail every day.



Thanks. I persevered even though I was discouraged after every rejection.

I'm curious what happened in your situation. Waiting for the membership number via snail mail is the worst wait of this whole process.


----------



## hayesdvc

DisBuckMan said:


> No, once you get your actual member number, MS can give you your activation code so you can get set up online.




If you are a lucky one and MS gives you your membership number, do they give you the activation code too or is it best to hang up and call back ?


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> The closing on my contract states 2/29.  What if *** has not closed by this date?  It was a Aug UY contract with all the 2015 points available.  Since the last bank date of 3/31 is approaching, should I do anything at this point or ASSUME that I will have my membership number prior to 3/31?  I was hoping that I could make a reservation for early May and think if 2015 points are banked I will be borrowing from the actual 2016 points allotment, correct?



Yes you would be using 2016 points. I think it's best to assume worst case scenario and think that getting your number by end of March might be tight.



mab2012 said:


> I just have to point out that if you go through back threads, there are plenty of American sellers who are also "unmotivated" and therefore delayed on returning documents.  This is really nothing that is unique to "Canadian sellers".  And while your sellers might or might not have used tracked or expedited mail to send their documents, the regular mail delivery standard between major Canadian and US centres is usually about 4 days.  It's not a major delay.
> 
> As a buyer, it took me some time (about a week) to get my documents in the mail, and then I sent them by 2-day delivery.  So it was about a week and half before the title company received them.  My *American* sellers executed their deed *after* my documents were received by the title company.  And then they still would have had to return them.  I know this because I have both the dated deed, signed in Michigan, and the tracking information on my own documents.
> 
> So while you are welcome to blame the delay on your sellers, please don't delude yourself into thinking it has anything to do with their nationality or place of residence.  Doing so is both unreasonable and unfair, and unjustly gives all international sellers a bad name.  There may be some small part of the delay that can be directly attributed to the international sale, but it's likely insignificant on the overall process - at most a few days.



I'm with mab2012. To assume that the delays are caused specifically by having a Canadian seller is presumptuous. Do you know any Canadians? We are not (all) like this:





Also, everything that DisBuckMan has said is all true.


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> If you are a lucky one and MS gives you your membership number, do they give you the activation code too or is it best to hang up and call back ?



You can probably ask them to transfer you to MS, but I just hung up and called back.


----------



## hayesdvc

mab2012 said:


> I just have to point out that if you go through back threads, there are plenty of American sellers who are also "unmotivated" and therefore delayed on returning documents.  This is really nothing that is unique to "Canadian sellers".  And while your sellers might or might not have used tracked or expedited mail to send their documents, the regular mail delivery standard between major Canadian and US centres is usually about 4 days.  It's not a major delay.
> 
> As a buyer, it took me some time (about a week) to get my documents in the mail, and then I sent them by 2-day delivery.  So it was about a week and half before the title company received them.  My *American* sellers executed their deed *after* my documents were received by the title company.  And then they still would have had to return them.  I know this because I have both the dated deed, signed in Michigan, and the tracking information on my own documents.
> 
> So while you are welcome to blame the delay on your sellers, please don't delude yourself into thinking it has anything to do with their nationality or place of residence.  Doing so is both unreasonable and unfair, and unjustly gives all international sellers a bad name.  There may be some small part of the delay that can be directly attributed to the international sale, but it's likely insignificant on the overall process - at most a few days.




Thanks for your reply.  In researching the minimum time frame I was expecting going the resale route, I wanted to eliminate anything I could effect (which was little to nothing).  After finding out after the fact the seller was located in Canada, I assumed correctly there was a chance it would take longer.  The two reasons will be the additional step that *** has to perform after receiving the Seller's documents with the Canadian seller due to a tax that has to be satisfied (did not get into the weeds what/why, just know that it is an additional step) in acquiring additional paperwork.  The other issue is whether the seller sent the documents back in a week or the same day I know is regardless of where the seller is located, however, the issue in my mind was the mail time if sent regular mail and the reputation the Canadian postal service has in general.  At this point, the seller stated they mailed the information back to *** on the 8th.  Comparing apples to apples if the seller was in the US and sent the documents back regular mail on the 8th, *** would have most likely already closed by now.


----------



## mab2012

hayesdvc said:


> Thanks for your reply.  In researching the minimum time frame I was expecting going the resale route, I wanted to eliminate anything I could effect (which was little to nothing).  After finding out after the fact the seller was located in Canada, I assumed correctly there was a chance it would take longer.  The two reasons will be the additional step that *** has to perform after receiving the Seller's documents with the Canadian seller due to a tax that has to be satisfied (did not get into the weeds what/why, just know that it is an additional step) in acquiring additional paperwork.  The other issue is whether the seller sent the documents back in a week or the same day I know is regardless of where the seller is located, however, the issue in my mind was the mail time if sent regular mail and the reputation the Canadian postal service has in general.  At this point, the seller stated they mailed the information back to *** on the 8th.  Comparing apples to apples if the seller was in the US and sent the documents back regular mail on the 8th, *** would have most likely already closed by now.



I'm curious: what reputation does the Canadian postal service have?  Speaking of one who uses it quite regularly, I would say that cross-country parcel service can sometimes be quite slow (though no worse than what I've experienced with domestic USPS standard parcel), but letter mail is usually pretty fast, and very reliable.  Mail within the same urban centre is often delivered next-day.

The 8th was last Monday.  Depending on time of day, something dropped in a post box on Monday might or might not have actually made it out on Monday.  Yesterday was a holiday in the US, yes?  So you're talking 4 business days, at best.  Even within the US, I'd guess that you would be very, very optimistic to assume that documents sent by regular mail would be both received and processed by the closing company in that time frame.

Again, the extra couple of days that _might_ be attributable to your international seller just isn't significant on the overall process here.  If you'd chosen a seller in the US, you might have gotten someone who sat on the documents for a month.  Or who had to get their ex-wife, who now lives across the country, to also sign the documents.  Or maybe Disney might have taken an extra couple of days on ROFR, or the title company got busy and your contract is just not at the top of the pile.  It's the just nature of the resale process.

I understand your impatience, truly.  But as many on these boards have pointed out, the worst wait (for your membership number) is still to come.  And can take weeks.  My guess is that your contract will close a few days ahead of your 2/29 "close by" date, and it will have nothing to do with where your seller is located.  That just seems to be the experience most people are having with the big closing companies.  I hope that you are lucky and it closes sooner!  In the meantime, sit back and remember to breathe.


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> Comparing apples to apples if the seller was in the US and sent the documents back regular mail on the 8th, *** would have most likely already closed by now.



I've had no complaints with the Canadian mail system. Next day mail service within the same city, 3 days max within the country, and mail carriers are friendly. I've sent Christmas cards regular post to family in the US (during the busiest mailing season) and they've received it in 3 days. To assume that mail from Canada seems to take exponentially longer is very presumptuous.

I sent my closing docs via email and wire transferred the balance within a couple days. Sellers (American) sent their documents roughly the same time (week before Christmas). We still closed exactly on the day our closing documents said we would close on.

Your assumption that you would be closed by now if you were dealing with American sellers really has no basis.


----------



## hayesdvc

mab2012 said:


> I'm curious: what reputation does the Canadian postal service have?  Speaking of one who uses it quite regularly, I would say that cross-country parcel service can sometimes be quite slow (though no worse than what I've experienced with domestic USPS standard parcel), but letter mail is usually pretty fast, and very reliable.  Mail within the same urban centre is often delivered next-day.
> 
> The 8th was last Monday.  Depending on time of day, something dropped in a post box on Monday might or might not have actually made it out on Monday.  Yesterday was a holiday in the US, yes?  So you're talking 4 business days, at best.  Even within the US, I'd guess that you would be very, very optimistic to assume that documents sent by regular mail would be both received and processed by the closing company in that time frame.
> 
> Again, the extra couple of days that _might_ be attributable to your international seller just isn't significant on the overall process here.  If you'd chosen a seller in the US, you might have gotten someone who sat on the documents for a month.  Or who had to get their ex-wife, who now lives across the country, to also sign the documents.  Or maybe Disney might have taken an extra couple of days on ROFR, or the title company got busy and your contract is just not at the top of the pile.  It's the just nature of the resale process.
> 
> I understand your impatience, truly.  But as many on these boards have pointed out, the worst wait (for your membership number) is still to come.  And can take weeks.  My guess is that your contract will close a few days ahead of your 2/29 "close by" date, and it will have nothing to do with where your seller is located.  That just seems to be the experience most people are having with the big closing companies.  I hope that you are lucky and it closes sooner!  In the meantime, sit back and remember to breathe.






My comments about the Canadian postal service comes from customers who I deal with located in Canada.   
As you described, the main reason at this point I want the closing to happen sooner than later is the "endless" wait I am expecting once the deed is recorded and sent to Disney.


----------



## hayesdvc

marisabuzz said:


> I've had no complaints with the Canadian mail system. Next day mail service within the same city, 3 days max within the country, and mail carriers are friendly. I've sent Christmas cards regular post to family in the US (during the busiest mailing season) and they've received it in 3 days. To assume that mail from Canada seems to take exponentially longer is very presumptuous.
> 
> I sent my closing docs via email and wire transferred the balance within a couple days. Sellers (American) sent their documents roughly the same time (week before Christmas). We still closed exactly on the day our closing documents said we would close on.
> 
> Your assumption that you would be closed by now if you were dealing with American sellers really has no basis.




Thanks for your comments, however, why would you compare as you the buyer emailing from Canada stating that you closed at the same time even though the seller (located in the US) mailed their documents about the same time.  I totally agree with you.  IMHO, if my seller was in the US I could now be agonizing the wait on the membership information from Disney; might not be, I guess it's splitting hairs


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> Thanks for your comments, however, why would you compare as you the buyer emailing from Canada stating that you closed at the same time even though the seller (located in the US) mailed their documents.  I totally agree with you.  IMHO, if my seller was in the US I could now be agonizing the wait on the membership information from Disney.



I'm comparing to prove a point that wherever the buyer or sellers are from, you will close when you close. We sent our documents and money in right away and we still closed 3+ weeks later.


----------



## marisabuzz

> IMHO, if my seller was in the US I could now be agonizing the wait on the membership information from Disney.



No you wouldn't. Also, I've been trying to be nice, but please stop blaming the Canadian sellers. Just stop.


----------



## hayesdvc

I apologize for anything that I said that you took offence.  My intention was to give my opinion and get opinions back on my specific situation. This is why this board is gold to me.  I want no hard feelings in something that has given me so much pleasure (and at this point I am not even a member).


----------



## wn01aa

mab2012 said:


> I actually was emailed an activation code before I called to get the membership number (which made the "we can't find you in the system" line a bit difficult to believe).  But the membership number is the important part.  Once you have that they'll set you up with the rest.



How did Disney get your email address during the sale process in order to send the activation code?


----------



## mab2012

hayesdvc said:


> My comments about the Canadian postal service comes from customers who I deal with located in Canada.



I guess everyone has a different perspective.  I think that objectively speaking, the US and Canadian postal services are relatively similar where delivery times are concerned.  Where the US postal service "wins" is on cost, particularly for small parcels.  That's a direct result of volume.  In Canada we are used to paying higher prices for nearly everything on the basis of lower overall volume!

I think there just is some sensitivity right now around the recent "*CANADIAN SELLER*" business at The Timeshare Store.  It's not that I feel that buyers don't have a right to know, but I think many potential future Canadian sellers are concerned that highlighting it in this way makes it look like there is some sort of "black mark" against our contracts, and unnecessarily draws attention to something that really is not significant most of the time.  There are probably many buyers out there who wouldn't care one iota about where the seller is located, except that once it is pointed out in this way, it makes them wonder if there's a reason they *should* care.  It's like putting a flag on the listing that says "unless you really must have this particular contract, go bid on something else instead".  That could impact us in a very material way, all for the sake of _maybe_ a couple of extra days on a 4 month process.

I wasn't trying to stir up trouble; I only wanted to point out the reasons why having a "Canadian seller" really doesn't make much difference, both for your sake and for anyone else who might be reading.



hayesdvc said:


> As you described, the main reason at this point I want the closing to happen sooner than later is the "endless" wait I am expecting once the deed is recorded and sent to Disney.



Best wishes for a speedy closing!


----------



## mab2012

wn01aa said:


> How did Disney get your email address during the sale process in order to send the activation code?



I wondered that myself.  I might have thought that it was passed to them through the closing company, except that I gave them a different email address than the one that the activation code arrived on.  My best guess is that they correlated the name and residential address on the contract with my MDE account.  I hadn't heard of this happening to anyone else, which was one reason I mentioned it.


----------



## hayesdvc

How long after I see my deed at OCC should I do the " Disney Jive" and begin to call the accounting area for the membership number assigned in gold?


----------



## hayesdvc

mab2012 said:


> I guess everyone has a different perspective.  I think that objectively speaking, the US and Canadian postal services are relatively similar where delivery times are concerned.  Where the US postal service "wins" is on cost, particularly for small parcels.  That's a direct result of volume.  In Canada we are used to paying higher prices for nearly everything on the basis of lower overall volume!
> 
> I think there just is some sensitivity right now around the recent "*CANADIAN SELLER*" business at The Timeshare Store.  It's not that I feel that buyers don't have a right to know, but I think many potential future Canadian sellers are concerned that highlighting it in this way makes it look like there is some sort of "black mark" against our contracts, and unnecessarily draws attention to something that really is not significant most of the time.  There are probably many buyers out there who wouldn't care one iota about where the seller is located, except that once it is pointed out in this way, it makes them wonder if there's a reason they *should* care.  It's like putting a flag on the listing that says "unless you really must have this particular contract, go bid on something else instead".  That could impact us in a very material way, all for the sake of _maybe_ a couple of extra days on a 4 month process.
> 
> I wasn't trying to stir up trouble; I only wanted to point out the reasons why having a "Canadian seller" really doesn't make much difference, both for your sake and for anyone else who might be reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy closing!




Thanks for the comments.

Any idea behind the must for estoppel information from Disney being received by the title company prior to sending the closing documents?   I asked this because the title company still has to get an official final payoff from Disney after receiving the closing documents back from the seller and buyer.


----------



## DisBuckMan

Deed recorded yesterday at OCC office. Now, just the wait for my points to show up in my account. My timeline...

12/19 OFFER ACCEPTED
12/21 CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED WITH DEPOSIT
12/28 SELLER CONTRACT RECEIVED BY BROKER
1/20 PASSED ROFR
2/4 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
2/5 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
2/6 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT
2/12 NOTIFIED OF CONTRACT BEING CLOSED
2/17 DEED RECORDED AT OCC

Closing date listed on contract was 3/7, so everything seems to have moved along nicely. 60 days from offer accepted to deed recorded.


----------



## hayesdvc

DisBuckMan said:


> Deed recorded yesterday at OCC office. Now, just the wait for my points to show up in my account. My timeline...
> 
> 12/19 OFFER ACCEPTED
> 12/21 CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED WITH DEPOSIT
> 12/28 SELLER CONTRACT RECEIVED BY BROKER
> 1/20 PASSED ROFR
> 2/4 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
> 2/5 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
> 2/6 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT
> 2/12 NOTIFIED OF CONTRACT BEING CLOSED
> 2/17 DEED RECORDED AT OCC
> 
> Closing date listed on contract was 3/7, so everything seems to have moved along nicely. 60 days from offer accepted to deed recorded.




Congratulations......I am jealous.......hopefully mine with show up at OCC sometime next week.


----------



## mab2012

hayesdvc said:


> Any idea behind the must for estoppel information from Disney being received by the title company prior to sending the closing documents?



I don't even know if this is true.  I've seen it posted here, so clearly that's what the title companies are telling their customers, but that doesn't make it a requirement.  I've also seen the odd post suggesting that estoppel is NOT always obtained before the closing documents are sent out, generally from people using smaller closing companies or lawyers.  So my guess is that it's just what the closing companies choose to do, because they don't want to have to deal with the occasional situation where there is an issue with the estoppel that somehow creates a need for closing documents to be re-issued.

I also don't think that estoppel is the major source of delay in receiving closing documents.  That wouldn't explain why DisBuckMan (for example) had his estopple and closing documents 2 weeks from passing ROFR, but my closing documents took 7+ weeks.  More likely is that the major closing companies (*** and TT&M, in particular) are taking contracts, giving themselves nice long "close by" dates, and then sitting on them for several weeks while they process other contracts.  Nice for them that they have enough business to get away with that.  If I'd been better educated when I started this process, I would have requested a different closing company.  Live and learn.


----------



## DisBuckMan

mab2012 said:


> I also don't think that estoppel is the major source of delay in receiving closing documents.  That wouldn't explain why DisBuckMan (for example) had his estopple and closing documents 2 weeks from passing ROFR, but my closing documents took 7+ weeks.  More likely is that the major closing companies (*** and TT&M, in particular) are taking contracts, giving themselves nice long "close by" dates, and then sitting on them for several weeks while they process other contracts.  Nice for them that they have enough business to get away with that.  If I'd been better educated when I started this process, I would have requested a different closing company.  Live and learn.



I'm not sure there's a rhyme or reason at all to it. Our closing company on this one was ***, and we received our closing docs less than two weeks after ROFR. On our first contract, we had a different closing company (Duncan), and it took 5 weeks after ROFR for our closing documents to arrive.


----------



## hayesdvc

DisBuckMan said:


> I'm not sure there's a rhyme or reason at all to it. Our closing company on this one was ***, and we received our closing docs less than two weeks after ROFR. On our first contract, we had a different closing company (Duncan), and it took 5 weeks after ROFR for our closing documents to arrive.



You can see by my signature how long I waited between passing ROFR and closing documents.  I am using ***, also.  I guess it is the luck of the draw.


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc said:


> You can see by my signature how long I waited between passing ROFR and closing documents.  I am using ***, also.  I guess it is the luck of the draw.



I have been told this morning that title company has received final payoff from Disney (took less than a day; see my estoppel wait time below) now only waiting on FIRTPA agent to send her final document.


----------



## hayesdvc

Snoth


hayesdvc said:


> I have been told this morning that title company has received final payoff from Disney (took less than a day; see my estoppel wait time below) now only waiting on FIRTPA agent to send her final document.




Another week came and went with no closing.  *** did not receive necessary information from the FIRTPA agent to send the final document.  I thought I was "there" when *** received the closing documents from the seller however now waiting on this additional step to proceed.  Not sure now how long now it will be.  Too bad for me as I am still fighting the windmill (refer to avatar)


----------



## hayesdvc

Does any of my Canadian friends or buyers who have bought from a Canadian seller know how long it normally takes for the FIRTPA agent (?) to send the documents needed to the title company?


----------



## marisabuzz

Here's my FINAL official timeline:

Offer Sent 11/18
Offer Accepted 11/19
Sent for ROFR 11/20
Passed ROFR 12/4
Received Closing Docs 12/11
Sent Closing Docs and Payment 12/17
Closed 1/7
Deed Recorded 1/8
Closing Docs to Disney 1/21
Welcome Package 2/10
Member Number (by phone) 2/12
Member Number (by mail) 2/19
Activation Code (by email) 2/22

Total time from offer to mailed member number: 3 months, 1 day
Title company: Vacation World Title


----------



## hayesdvc

marisabuzz said:


> Here's my FINAL official timeline:
> 
> Offer Sent 11/18
> Offer Accepted 11/19
> Sent for ROFR 11/20
> Passed ROFR 12/4
> Received Closing Docs 12/11
> Sent Closing Docs and Payment 12/17
> Closed 1/7
> Deed Recorded 1/8
> Closing Docs to Disney 1/21
> Welcome Package 2/10
> Member Number (by phone) 2/12
> Member Number (by mail) 2/19
> Activation Code (by email) 2/22
> 
> Total time from offer to mailed member number: 3 months, 1 day
> Title company: Vacation World Title




Do you understand the two week delay between the "Deed Recorded" step and "Closing Docs to Disney" step ?


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> Do you understand the two week delay between the "Deed Recorded" step and "Closing Docs to Disney" step ?


No. It was water under the bridge when I found out so I didn't care to ask or press further.


----------



## hayesdvc

marisabuzz said:


> No. It was water under the bridge when I found out so I didn't care to ask or press further.



Congratulations !

I am still waiting to close.  I have no idea how long I should expect to wait at the step I am on now.


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> I am still waiting to close.  I have no idea how long I should expect to wait at the step I am on now.



These next few steps, IMHO, is the worst wait out of all the waits.


----------



## hayesdvc

marisabuzz said:


> These next few steps, IMHO, is the worst wait out of all the waits.



Was your seller foreign? If so how long did it take to go through the FIRTPA step ?


----------



## marisabuzz

Seller was American. There was no FIRTPA step AFAIK.


----------



## hayesdvc

*** received the FIRTPA information today and sent the deed/package to OCC to be recorded


----------



## Meandnevaeh

I'm purchasing





mab2012 said:


> I guess everyone has a different perspective.  I think that objectively speaking, the US and Canadian postal services are relatively similar where delivery times are concerned.  Where the US postal service "wins" is on cost, particularly for small parcels.  That's a direct result of volume.  In Canada we are used to paying higher prices for nearly everything on the basis of lower overall volume!
> 
> I think there just is some sensitivity right now around the recent "*CANADIAN SELLER*" business at The Timeshare Store.  It's not that I feel that buyers don't have a right to know, but I think many potential future Canadian sellers are concerned that highlighting it in this way makes it look like there is some sort of "black mark" against our contracts, and unnecessarily draws attention to something that really is not significant most of the time.  There are probably many buyers out there who wouldn't care one iota about where the seller is located, except that once it is pointed out in this way, it makes them wonder if there's a reason they *should* care.  It's like putting a flag on the listing that says "unless you really must have this particular contract, go bid on something else instead".  That could impact us in a very material way, all for the sake of _maybe_ a couple of extra days on a 4 month process.
> 
> I wasn't trying to stir up trouble; I only wanted to point out the reasons why having a "Canadian seller" really doesn't make much difference, both for your sake and for anyone else who might be reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes for a speedy closing!


asing from the timeshare store, and from an international seller, not Canadian seller, however I honestly did think it to be any type of begative connotation. And after I made my offer I was told once again that it was a foreign seller and that they were required to tell me up front and that there would just be one more piece if paperwork required to complete the sale, so far so happy. The foreign seller did not scare me away


----------



## Meandnevaeh

I meant to say I did not think it to have a negative connotation.


----------



## gharter

marisabuzz said:


> These next few steps, IMHO, is the worst wait out of all the waits.



I don't know if its the worst wait, but I know We are getting more anxious as we get closer to the end.


----------



## hayesdvc

hayesdvc said:


> *** received the FIRTPA information today and sent the deed/package to OCC to be recorded



Recorded at OCC today ........................ the real/final wait begins


----------



## crazyventures

Looks like I'll be stalking this thread now that I'm done with ROFR. Our contract closing date is 4/1 so I hope I receive estoppel/my closing documents in the next few weeks. Thank you for posting your timelines, everyone!


----------



## CaliAdventurer

DisBuckMan said:


> We were notified of our add-on contract closing on Friday, 2/12. I would imagine that the contract will record with the OCC office early this week, then the wait for our new points to transfer into our account. 8 weeks and counting. Our timeline thus far....
> 
> 12/19 OFFER ACCEPTED
> 12/21 CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED WITH DEPOSIT
> 1/20 PASSED ROFR
> 2/4 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
> 2/5 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
> 2/6 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT
> 2/12 NOTIFIED OF CONTRACT BEING CLOSED



You recorded about 10 days before me; have you received your member # by chance?  I just called since its been a month, less a few days and nothing in the system  : (


----------



## CaliAdventurer

9/30 OFFER ACCEPTED
10/6 CONTRACT EXECUTED BOTH PARTIES
11/6 PASSED ROFR
12/8 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
2/21 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT (Japanese Seller we were told at least 3 weeks for their papers to be returned)
1/26 DEED RECORDED (I called Escrow on 1/28 and was told it recorded 2 days prior)
2/2 FIDELITY EMAILED THAT FILE RECORDED

2/23  Called Member Services and still no record

Hoping to have member number by the 5 month mark to book a Xmas trip at home resort.  Ugh.


----------



## marisabuzz

CaliAdventurer said:


> 9/30 OFFER ACCEPTED
> 10/6 CONTRACT EXECUTED BOTH PARTIES
> 11/6 PASSED ROFR
> 12/8 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
> 2/21 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT (Japanese Seller we were told at least 3 weeks for their papers to be returned)
> 1/26 DEED RECORDED (I called Escrow on 1/28 and was told it recorded 2 days prior)
> 2/2 FIDELITY EMAILED THAT FILE RECORDED
> 
> 2/23  Called Member Services and still no record
> 
> Hoping to have member number by the 5 month mark to book a Xmas trip at home resort.  Ugh.



I say keep trying. One of the mistakes I think I made was that I was using the sellers contract number instead of asking if I was in the system yet. The sellers were still in the system because they have other contracts. I found the people in accounting to either be very willing or unwilling to help...depends on who you get. Member admin helped clarify what was happening with the contract. Hth.


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> Recorded at OCC today ........................ the real/final wait begins


Congrats. You closed earlier than planned. Now is the worst wait because you're so close yet so far.


----------



## hayesdvc

marisabuzz said:


> Congrats. You closed earlier than planned. Now is the worst wait because you're so close yet so far.



Thanks ................. What is realistic to begin calling accounting to attempt to obtain the membership number ?


----------



## DisBuckMan

hayesdvc said:


> Thanks ................. What is realistic to begin calling accounting to attempt to obtain the membership number ?



No earlier than two weeks.


----------



## marisabuzz

hayesdvc said:


> Thanks ................. What is realistic to begin calling accounting to attempt to obtain the membership number ?


I think the magic number was 16 or 17 days after recording...assuming Disney received your docs that day.


----------



## Franzenel

Passed ROFR on the 19th our closing date is 3/17 on our contract.  We have a trip plan for 4/19 we are going to upgrade our tickets to AP do you think we will have our DVC membership by then to get the discount?


----------



## hayesdvc

Franzenel said:


> Passed ROFR on the 19th our closing date is 3/17 on our contract.  We have a trip plan for 4/19 we are going to upgrade our tickets to AP do you think we will have our DVC membership by then to get the discount?




Please look at my signature to see my current time line.

Hope it goes quick for you.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

hayesdvc said:


> Please look at my signature to see my current time line.
> 
> Hope it goes quick for you.


I'm confused by this " look at my signature" maybe I'm doing something wrong but I don't see any signatures??? I'm a little newer to this


----------



## hayesdvc

Meandnevaeh said:


> I'm confused by this " look at my signature" maybe I'm doing something wrong but I don't see any signatures??? I'm a little newer to this



I believe if you are looking at this site on a mobile device you can't see it.

Here is my timeline:

Offer accepted 12/14, Sent ROFR 12/18, passed 12/30, estoppel 2/2, closed 2/22, recorded at OCC 2/23 .........waiting for membership number


----------



## Franzenel

But is this normal.  Looking back it seems like people close sooner.  What is on your contract for closing date?


----------



## DisBuckMan

Franzenel said:


> Passed ROFR on the 19th our closing date is 3/17 on our contract.  We have a trip plan for 4/19 we are going to upgrade our tickets to AP do you think we will have our DVC membership by then to get the discount?



You should be fine. Pay attention only to YOUR personal closing date on YOUR contract. Most everyone closes at some point before their stated closing date set by the broker in the beginning...unless there are rare extenuating circumstances. That would give Disney over a month to get your member number, which is completely within reason.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

DisBuckMan said:


> You should be fine. Pay attention only to YOUR personal closing date on YOUR contract. Most everyone closes at some point before their stated closing date set by the broker in the beginning...unless there are rare extenuating circumstances. That would give Disney over a month to get your member number, which is completely within reason.


Nevermind, I just re read again


----------



## Wobbley

You have to be logged in to see the signatures


----------



## Franzenel

DisBuckMan said:


> You should be fine. Pay attention only to YOUR personal closing date on YOUR contract. Most everyone closes at some point before their stated closing date set by the broker in the beginning...unless there are rare extenuating circumstances. That would give Disney over a month to get your member number, which is completely within reason.



That is what I am wishing for. About 3 weeks until we are all closed up and a few more weeks until I am in the Disney system.


----------



## hayesdvc

I am at the final resale process waiting on the membership number from Disney.  I know if I see a "satisfaction" filed at OCC (seller financed through Disney), DVD has received the payoff amount (loan and 2016 dues) from the title company.  I assume the "satisfaction" must be filed prior to my new membership being set up.  Also, I assume that the same area at DVD (Accounting) would be the area to file the satisfaction document and set up my new account.  Am I correct on both assumptions?


----------



## Nicole N.

Here is my timeline so far. We already have a trip planned and are staying at the Swan for F&W this year so I am not stressing over getting my membership info asap. We will bank the remaining 2015 points and use them next year with the 2016 points, maybe get two trips out of it. We are so excited and can't wait to hear Welcome Home 


Offer Sent 1/8
Offer Accepted 1/8
Sent for ROFR 1/9
Passed ROFR 2/3
Received Closing Docs 2/25
Sent Closing Docs and Payment 2/26
Closed 
Deed Recorded 
Closing Docs to Disney 
Welcome Package


----------



## Chewey

We are getting closer!

Sent for ROFR 12/30
Notified passed ROFR 1/20
Received closing docs 2/11
Returned docs & payment 2/12
Deed recorded 2/26
Closing docs to Disney 2/26

Now the final wait for the infamous membership number!


----------



## gharter

Chewey said:


> We are getting closer!
> 
> Sent for ROFR 12/30
> Notified passed ROFR 1/20
> Received closing docs 2/11
> Returned docs & payment 2/12
> Deed recorded 2/26
> Closing docs to Disney 2/26
> 
> Now the final wait for the infamous membership number!


Looks like we are on similar paths.  Almost identical dates, except we are waiting for the deed to be recorded.  Our docs and payment were returned on 2/15.  I was hoping to see the deed recorded today.  Maybe Monday to Tuesday.


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> Looks like we are on similar paths.  Almost identical dates, except we are waiting for the deed to be recorded.  Our docs and payment were returned on 2/15.  I was hoping to see the deed recorded today.  Maybe Monday to Tuesday.


I've been stalking the boards and watching everyone's time lines.  I hope we all receive our membership numbers in a timely manner.


----------



## Mrs. Magic

Our deed was recorded February 10... Got my membership number and activation code today and already booked our December trip for our home resort... Welcome home to us!!


----------



## gharter

Mrs. Magic said:


> Our deed was recorded February 10... Got my membership number and activation code today and already booked our December trip for our home resort... Welcome home to us!!


Congrats!  Still waiting for our deed to be filed.  Hope to be making our reservation the middle of next month.


----------



## Chewey

Ok, to the been there done that crowd or repeat offenders I have a couple of questions for you.  We got the wonderful e-mail from our broker saying we are closed and recorded with the county (I went and verified and we were there) and are now in the hands of Disney.  We've been stalking your thread for a little bit now and are under the understanding that we need to be looking for 2 things in the mail.  1.  The membership # letter.  Which reading from everyone here sounds like it comes in a plain Jane envelope and don't mistake it for junk mail.  2.  The welcome package. (thought I read here it was some generic letter)  Which not sure if this is plain Jane or something fancy from Disney.  I've read everyone talking about an activation code for setting up my DVC account.  Am I understanding correctly that once we get our membership # we call Disney (what agency do I directly call?) and they will give us a code to set our DVC account up?  My understanding is this code will not come in the mail.  Does Disney give explicit instructions in any of their letters on how to set everything up or send info on banking and borrowing points.  I've followed everyone pretty well here and think I got it down but curious if Disney gives a packet on the info.  One last REALLY important question when do we get our actual membership cards.

To those that read my little book here, thank you.  You guys rock.  I've learned a lot from Disboards.


----------



## Madame

Chewey said:


> Ok, to the been there done that crowd or repeat offenders I have a couple of questions for you.  We got the wonderful e-mail from our broker saying we are closed and recorded with the county (I went and verified and we were there) and are now in the hands of Disney.  We've been stalking your thread for a little bit now and are under the understanding that we need to be looking for 2 things in the mail.  1.  The membership # letter.  Which reading from everyone here sounds like it comes in a plain Jane envelope and don't mistake it for junk mail.  2.  The welcome package. (thought I read here it was some generic letter)  Which not sure if this is plain Jane or something fancy from Disney.  I've read everyone talking about an activation code for setting up my DVC account.  Am I understanding correctly that once we get our membership # we call Disney (what agency do I directly call?) and they will give us a code to set our DVC account up?  My understanding is this code will not come in the mail.  Does Disney give explicit instructions in any of their letters on how to set everything up or send info on banking and borrowing points.  I've followed everyone pretty well here and think I got it down but curious if Disney gives a packet on the info.  One last REALLY important question when do we get our actual membership cards.
> 
> To those that read my little book here, thank you.  You guys rock.  I've learned a lot from Disboards.


The phone # & extension are on the letter containing your member number.

You call in & ask for the one-time activation code to set up your online acct. Ours didn't work so I called back & selected IT help (or something along those lines) from the menu. They gave us a new code & walked me through it over the phone.


----------



## Chewey

Madame said:


> The phone # & extension are on the letter containing your member number.
> 
> You call in & ask for the one-time activation code to set up your online acct. Ours didn't work so I called back & selected IT help (or something along those lines) from the menu. They gave us a new code & walked me through it over the phone.


Thanks for the info. When did you receive your membership cards?


----------



## DisBuckMan

The envelope isn't exactly as generic as some have made it out to be. It's a white window envelope that clearly has the Disney logo on the return address in the top left corner. As soon as the letter arrives, you can call Member Services and get your login information...matter of fact, the letter encourages you to call to get it.

We got our new member packet (containing our car magnets and points booklet) 3 or 4 days after getting our new member letter. It took us 7 weeks to finally get our membership cards, but I'm assuming it took longer due to everyone getting replacement cards, instead of just new members.


----------



## Madame

Chewey said:


> Thanks for the info. When did you receive your membership cards?


Our deed was recorded on the OCC Jan 14 & we received our letter Feb 10.  This, for us seemed to be the longest part of the process.  Some had luck calling, but we just waited it out.


----------



## Chewey

DisBuckMan said:


> The envelope isn't exactly as generic as some have made it out to be. It's a white window envelope that clearly has the Disney logo on the return address in the top left corner. As soon as the letter arrives, you can call Member Services and get your login information...matter of fact, the letter encourages you to call to get it.
> 
> We got our new member packet (containing our car magnets and points booklet) 3 or 4 days after getting our new member letter. It took us 7 weeks to finally get our membership cards, but I'm assuming it took longer due to everyone getting replacement cards, instead of just new members.


DisBuckMan, thanks for the great info. We will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Madame

DisBuckMan said:


> The envelope isn't exactly as generic as some have made it out to be. It's a white window envelope that clearly has the Disney logo on the return address in the top left corner. As soon as the letter arrives, you can call Member Services and get your login information...matter of fact, the letter encourages you to call to get it.
> 
> We got our new member packet (containing our car magnets and points booklet) 3 or 4 days after getting our new member letter. It took us 7 weeks to finally get our membership cards, but I'm assuming it took longer due to everyone getting replacement cards, instead of just new members.


We got our member letter Feb 10 and are *still* waiting for our welcome package .


----------



## Chewey

Madame said:


> Our deed was recorded on the OCC Jan 14 & we received our letter Feb 10.  This, for us seemed to be the longest part of the process.  Some had luck calling, but we just waited it out.


We will probably follow suit and wait it out. Our time line has not been that bad. Hoping that doesn't change.


----------



## DisBuckMan

Oh yeah, forgot to add....the member packet with car magnets and points booklet came in a USPS Priority Mail envelope.


----------



## Chewey

Madame said:


> We got our member letter Feb 10 and are *still* waiting for our welcome package .


Bummer... Hope you get the rest soon.


----------



## Mrs. Magic

Same here... Once I had my member # I called tech support and they gave me a new activation code and even stayed on the line with me to make sure it worked.


----------



## gharter

Chewey said:


> Ok, to the been there done that crowd or repeat offenders I have a couple of questions for you.  We got the wonderful e-mail from our broker saying we are closed and recorded with the county (I went and verified and we were there) and are now in the hands of Disney.  We've been stalking your thread for a little bit now and are under the understanding that we need to be looking for 2 things in the mail.  1.  The membership # letter.  Which reading from everyone here sounds like it comes in a plain Jane envelope and don't mistake it for junk mail.  2.  The welcome package. (thought I read here it was some generic letter)  Which not sure if this is plain Jane or something fancy from Disney.  I've read everyone talking about an activation code for setting up my DVC account.  Am I understanding correctly that once we get our membership # we call Disney (what agency do I directly call?) and they will give us a code to set our DVC account up?  My understanding is this code will not come in the mail.  Does Disney give explicit instructions in any of their letters on how to set everything up or send info on banking and borrowing points.  I've followed everyone pretty well here and think I got it down but curious if Disney gives a packet on the info.  One last REALLY important question when do we get our actual membership cards.
> 
> To those that read my little book here, thank you.  You guys rock.  I've learned a lot from Disboards.



As we are just slightly behind you, I appreciate you asking all the questions that we would have!  I am learning a lot, but clearly, there is much more to learn.  Looks to be quite an adventure.


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> As we are just slightly behind you, I appreciate you asking all the questions that we would have!  I am learning a lot, but clearly, there is much more to learn.  Looks to be quite an adventure.


We hope to see a post in the next couple of days saying your deed has been recorded with the OCC.


----------



## DisBuckMan

We are all done as of today. Membership and points showed up in our existing account today. I'm sure our letter will come in the next week or so, but since we're already members and this was an add-on, we can access it in our account as of today. Here's our final timeline (72 days total)...

12/19 OFFER ACCEPTED
12/21 CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED WITH DEPOSIT
12/28 SELLER CONTRACT RECEIVED BY BROKER
1/20 PASSED ROFR
2/4 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
2/5 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
2/6 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT
2/12 NOTIFIED OF CONTRACT BEING CLOSED
2/17 DEED RECORDED AT OCC
2/29 POINTS LOADED INTO DVC ACCOUNT

Original closing date was 3/7.


----------



## gharter

DisBuckMan said:


> We are all done as of today. Membership and points showed up in our existing account today. I'm sure our letter will come in the next week or so, but since we're already members and this was an add-on, we can access it in our account as of today. Here's our final timeline (72 days total)...
> 
> 12/19 OFFER ACCEPTED
> 12/21 CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED WITH DEPOSIT
> 12/28 SELLER CONTRACT RECEIVED BY BROKER
> 1/20 PASSED ROFR
> 2/4 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
> 2/5 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
> 2/6 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT
> 2/12 NOTIFIED OF CONTRACT BEING CLOSED
> 2/17 DEED RECORDED AT OCC
> 2/29 POINTS LOADED INTO DVC ACCOUNT
> 
> Original closing date was 3/7.


 Congrats!  Bet it feels good to be through the process.  Hopefully next month.
It's nice to see a completed timeline to get a better idea of how much longer we have.


----------



## Chewey

DisBuckMan said:


> We are all done as of today. Membership and points showed up in our existing account today. I'm sure our letter will come in the next week or so, but since we're already members and this was an add-on, we can access it in our account as of today. Here's our final timeline (72 days total)...
> 
> 12/19 OFFER ACCEPTED
> 12/21 CONTRACT SIGNED AND RETURNED WITH DEPOSIT
> 12/28 SELLER CONTRACT RECEIVED BY BROKER
> 1/20 PASSED ROFR
> 2/4 RECEIVED ESTOPPEL
> 2/5 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
> 2/6 RETURNED CLOSING DOCUMENTS AND PAYMENT
> 2/12 NOTIFIED OF CONTRACT BEING CLOSED
> 2/17 DEED RECORDED AT OCC
> 2/29 POINTS LOADED INTO DVC ACCOUNT
> 
> Original closing date was 3/7.


That is an awesome time line. Congrats!!


----------



## hayesdvc

I called today in to see if I have a membership number.  A very nice lady looked me up and said, not yet.  She also said "the person" that sets up new accounts is out will not be back until next Thursday.

Does anyone think that only one person does this job function?


----------



## DisBuckMan

hayesdvc said:


> I called today in to see if I have a membership number.  A very nice lady looked me up and said, not yet.  She also said "the person" that sets up new accounts is out will not be back until next Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone think that only one person does this job function?



Absolutely not. Probably something they tell people to get them to quit calling, and wait on their membership number in the mail.


----------



## gharter

hayesdvc said:


> I called today in to see if I have a membership number.  A very nice lady looked me up and said, not yet.  She also said "the person" that sets up new accounts is out will not be back until next Thursday.
> 
> Does anyone think that only one person does this job function?



Sounds like a really good story.  There have to be multiple people able to do every job.
Seems like a very nice way of saying don't call again.


----------



## hayesdvc

I was speaking with Accounting to attempt to obtain my member number.  To deter people (like me) from calling, do you think it is a possibility that even if you are in the system, you might not be told you are ?


----------



## DisBuckMan

hayesdvc said:


> I was speaking with Accounting to attempt to obtain my member number.  To deter people (like me) from calling, do you think it is a possibility that even if you are in the system, you might not be told you are ?



Very possible...if nothing else, to prevent confrontation. It's fairly obvious that they not "supposed" to give you your number. You're supposed to wait on your letter. It's also obvious by posts here that some in MS do bend the rules an give out member numbers from time to time. I would guess that it's very likely that some in MS will tell callers that they're not in the system even if they are, simply due to probably being told that others have done it before.

In your paricular case, however....you're exactly one week from your deed being recorded at the OCC. That's way too early to begin calling, and I'm fairly positive that they're telling you the truth.


----------



## Mrs. Magic

Don't start calling until 14 days after deed is recorded. That's when I started. On day 16 I got my number from MS but only because they had put it in the mail 14 days after deed recorded with OCC. Calling before 14 days after recording is pointless.


----------



## BNM

Just closed on our BLT contract and I saw deed recorded online today. Here is our timeline: 
1/2 OFFER ACCEPTED
1/5 SENT FOR ROFR
2/3 PASSED ROFR
2/25 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS

2/29 NOTIFIED OF CONTRACT BEING CLOSED
3/1 DEED RECORDED AT OCC

Our closing date on the contract was 2/29, and it closed 2/29. Just hoping we can get that number by 3/22 so I can make my first reservation!


----------



## gharter

BNM said:


> Just closed on our BLT contract and I saw deed recorded online today. Here is our timeline:
> 1/2 OFFER ACCEPTED
> 1/5 SENT FOR ROFR
> 2/3 PASSED ROFR
> 2/25 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS
> 
> 2/29 NOTIFIED OF CONTRACT BEING CLOSED
> 3/1 DEED RECORDED AT OCC
> 
> Our closing date on the contract was 2/29, and it closed 2/29. Just hoping we can get that number by 3/22 so I can make my first reservation!



I'm jealous!  We received our closing documents on 2/15 and sent back the next day.  They received them on 2/18 and the check cleared 2/22.  Still waiting for the deed to be recorded.  Not sure if we are still waiting on the seller?  Waiting for a response from FRT.


----------



## BNM

Yes, I think it was our sellers. They signed everything within a day and we weren't waiting on them. Also I emailed closing docs and wired the funds (scary, but better than sending a check). I'm sure Disney doesn't have the deed yet, but it is posted on the website.


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> Looks like we are on similar paths.  Almost identical dates, except we are waiting for the deed to be recorded.  Our docs and payment were returned on 2/15.  I was hoping to see the deed recorded today.  Maybe Monday to Tuesday.


Any word on your deed yet?


----------



## gharter

Frustrating, still waiting for the deed to be recorded.  Talked to the Title Company and they said the seller sent it back and they are just waiting for it to be posted.  Does this seem correct?  The closing documents were returned by the seller last week.  How long does it take to be recorded?  I would agree with those who said the wait gets worse as you get closer to the end.


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> Frustrating, still waiting for the deed to be recorded.  Talked to the Title Company and they said the seller sent it back and they are just waiting for it to be posted.  Does this seem correct?  The closing documents were returned by the seller last week.  How long does it take to be recorded?  I would agree with those who said the wait gets worse as you get closer to the end.


Sorry to hear it is taking so long. Ours happened rather quick. *** was our title company. The seller took a week to get the docs back and within a day or two from there docs being returned I got an e-mail from our broker saying we were recorded with the county and everything was moved onto Disney and that I should expect a 14-21 day wait to hear back from Disney. I went to the OCC site to verify I was recorded and sure enough we were there. Now even though it has only been six days we find ourselves going to the mail box the minute the post lady drives away.


----------



## gharter

Chewey said:


> Sorry to hear it is taking so long. Ours happened rather quick. *** was our title company. The seller took a week to get the docs back and within a day or two from there docs being returned I got an e-mail from our broker saying we were recorded with the county and everything was moved onto Disney and that I should expect a 14-21 day wait to hear back from Disney. I went to the OCC site to verify I was recorded and sure enough we were there. Now even though it has only been six days we find ourselves going to the mail box the minute the post lady drives away.



I keep checking the OCC site to see if anything has been posted, but no luck yet.  I just don't understand what can take so long to record the deed, if it really was received when our title company said it was.  Not much we can do except wait.  The timing may mess up our plans for this fall, but future years will be good.


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> I keep checking the OCC site to see if anything has been posted, but no luck yet.  I just don't understand what can take so long to record the deed, if it really was received when our title company said it was.  Not much we can do except wait.  The timing may mess up our plans for this fall, but future years will be good.


We are keeping our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Madame

Madame said:


> Timeline update...
> 
> Nov 24 offer sent
> Nov 25 offer accepted
> Dec 1 sent to ROFR
> Dec 9 passed ROFR
> ???? Estoppel
> Jan 5 closing docs rec
> Jan 6 closing docs returned
> Jan 14 recorded on OCC
> Membership # Feb 10
> Membership welcome package ?????


We still have not received a membership welcome package.  Over a month and a half since being recorded and almost a month after receiving our member number.  Anyone else still waiting on this?


----------



## Nicole N.

I have an update 


Offer Sent 1/8
Offer Accepted 1/8
Sent for ROFR 1/9
Passed ROFR 2/3
Received Closing Docs 2/25
Sent Closing Docs and Payment 2/26
Closed 3/3
Closing Docs to Disney 3/3
Deed Recorded 3/4
Welcome Package


----------



## gharter

Nicole N. said:


> I have an update
> 
> 
> Offer Sent 1/8
> Offer Accepted 1/8
> Sent for ROFR 1/9
> Passed ROFR 2/3
> Received Closing Docs 2/25
> Sent Closing Docs and Payment 2/26
> Closed 3/3
> Closing Docs to Disney 3/3
> Deed Recorde
> Welcome Package



Wow, that is an amazing timeline! I wish ours was as fast.  Still waiting for the deed to be recorded.  We still plan to be at Food and Wine this fall. Just may not be at our first choice, but I'm sure we will find a room when everything finishes.


----------



## Nicole N.

gharter said:


> Wow, that is an amazing timeline! I wish ours was as fast.  Still waiting for the deed to be recorded.  We still plan to be at Food and Wine this fall. Just may not be at our first choice, but I'm sure we will find a room when everything finishes.



Waiting is the worst!!!

We are going to Food and Wine too, we booked are booked at the Swan for the last week of September. We booked it before we started the DVC process and will probably just keep our reservations there since we want to stay in that area.


----------



## nluvwithdisney

Our closing docs and cashiers check were received this morning.  Our close by date is 3/11.  At least we will hopefully wrap this up soon!


----------



## hayesdvc

Just wanted to check, has anyone been able to call and get their membership number if your deed showed up at OCC prior to 2/23 ?  I thought I would start trying next week.


----------



## gharter

Chewey said:


> We are keeping our fingers crossed for you.



Things had been going smoothly.  Now, it seems like where're bogged down for some reason.  On March 2, the Title company sent me an email saying The deed is currently in the recording process (implying it had been received some time before March 2).  As of today, it still has not been recorded per the OCC site.  I'm really not sure what could be taking so long.  Is this unusual? 
Trying to patiently wait.


----------



## hayesdvc

gharter said:


> Things had been going smoothly.  Now, it seems like where're bogged down for some reason.  On March 2, the Title company sent me an email saying The deed is currently in the recording process (implying it had been received some time before March 2).  As of today, it still has not been recorded per the OCC site.  I'm really not sure what could be taking so long.  Is this unusual?
> Trying to patiently wait.




My title company was ***.  When I got notification they had sent the closing documents to OCC, mine was recorded the next day.


----------



## Nicole N.

hayesdvc said:


> My title company was ***.  When I got notification they had sent the closing documents to OCC, mine was recorded the next day.



Same for me as well


----------



## gharter

hayesdvc said:


> My title company was ***.  When I got notification they had sent the closing documents to OCC, mine was recorded the next day.



It would appear that your title company is much more efficient than ours ( First reliable Transfers).  Not much we can do but wait at this point.


----------



## crazyventures

Any recent closers who can speak to whether Disney is enforcing their new policy of only releasing estoppel information two weeks prior to the stated closing date on the resale contract?


----------



## gharter

Update:
The Deed was recorded today!

Our timeline:
Offer sent 12/22
offer accepted and documents sent 12/31
Passed ROFR 2/3
Closing documents received 2/15
Closing documents sent 2/16
Deed recorded 3/7

1 step left.  Just waiting for our number.  So close . . .


----------



## DisBuckMan

crazyventures said:


> Any recent closers who can speak to whether Disney is enforcing their new policy of only releasing estoppel information two weeks prior to the stated closing date on the resale contract?



I can only speak for myself, but my experience was that this "new policy" is absolutely not true. The stated closing date on our small add-on contract was today, but we received estoppel over a month ago on the 5th of February, closed on the 12th, deed was recorded on the 17th, and points loaded into our existing contract on the 29th. So, not only did we receive estoppel well before "2 weeks before our stated closing date", we were closed and our deed recorded well before the 2 week mark as well.

I'm firmly convinced that's something they're telling people to get them to quit calling for updates all the time.


----------



## Franzenel

Our closing is March 17th and still don't have estoppel info yet.


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> Update:
> The Deed was recorded today!
> 
> Our timeline:
> Offer sent 12/22
> offer accepted and documents sent 12/31
> Passed ROFR 2/3
> Closing documents received 2/15
> Closing documents sent 2/16
> Deed recorded 3/7
> 
> 1 step left.  Just waiting for our number.  So close . . .


Congrats!!  Glad to hear your recorded.  Home this last step goes smooth for you.


----------



## gharter

Chewey said:


> Congrats!!  Glad to hear your recorded.  Home this last step goes smooth for you.



So when you get your number, we should be about 2 weeks behind.
Just keep asking all the questions we need to know.


----------



## hayesdvc

I AM NOW AN OFFICIAL CARD CARRYING (although digital) DVC MEMBER.

Offer accepted 12/14, Sent ROFR 12/18, passed 12/30, estoppel 2/2, closed 2/22, recorded at OCC 2/23, verbally received membership number 3/7

Again, I want to thank everyone on the site for answers and most certainly your patience !


----------



## DisBuckMan

hayesdvc said:


> I AM NOW AN OFFICIAL CARD CARRYING (although digital) DVC MEMBER.
> 
> Offer accepted 12/14, Sent ROFR 12/18, passed 12/30, estoppel 2/2, closed 2/22, recorded at OCC 2/23, verbally received membership number 3/7



HALLELUJAH!!!


----------



## gharter

hayesdvc said:


> I AM NOW AN OFFICIAL CARD CARRYING (although digital) DVC MEMBER.
> 
> Offer accepted 12/14, Sent ROFR 12/18, passed 12/30, estoppel 2/2, closed 2/22, recorded at OCC 2/23, verbally received membership number 3/7
> 
> Again, I want to thank everyone on the site for answers and most certainly your patience !



That's great!  Hope to join you as a card carrying member in a few weeks.


----------



## Jessiemendez1

Mainemom23 said:


> For those of you who have been through this process, is it truly about 2 months from offer to having your DVC # and able to book a trip, or longer? Just trying to be realistic over here


My first and second were both over 3 months by a week or 2


----------



## gharter

Chewey said:


> Sorry to hear it is taking so long. Ours happened rather quick. *** was our title company. The seller took a week to get the docs back and within a day or two from there docs being returned I got an e-mail from our broker saying we were recorded with the county and everything was moved onto Disney and that I should expect a 14-21 day wait to hear back from Disney. I went to the OCC site to verify I was recorded and sure enough we were there. Now even though it has only been six days we find ourselves going to the mail box the minute the post lady drives away.



Still waiting on the membership number?


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> Still waiting on the membership number?


We are still waiting. We are on day 14 for everything being sent to Disney. I'm hoping next week the mailman brings us that magical envelope.


----------



## nluvwithdisney

Woohoo!  Just got word that we closed today!   Now for the next step in hurry up and wait!   Membership number and ID......


----------



## gharter

nluvwithdisney said:


> Woohoo!  Just got word that we closed today!   Now for the next step in hurry up and wait!   Membership number and ID......



The deed has been recorded?  It's nice as each step passes.


----------



## nluvwithdisney

gharter said:


> The deed has been recorded?  It's nice as each step passes.


Our email stated that a copy of the deed would be in the regular mail on Monday.  I checked the OCC site but didn't see us there yet so I'm hoping to see it out there by Monday!


----------



## gharter

nluvwithdisney said:


> Our email stated that a copy of the deed would be in the regular mail on Monday.  I checked the OCC site but didn't see us there yet so I'm hoping to see it out there by Monday!



It took about 2 weeks between closing and our deed being recorded.  That was slower than many others.   The title company said the OCC is busy and it can be variable as to how long it takes to get recorded.  Hope yours is faster than ours.


----------



## crazyventures

1/15 OFFER ACCEPTED
1/20 SENT FOR ROFR
2/19 PASSED ROFR
3/10 RECEIVED CLOSING DOCUMENTS

One step closer!


----------



## nluvwithdisney

gharter said:


> It took about 2 weeks between closing and our deed being recorded.  That was slower than many others.   The title company said the OCC is busy and it can be variable as to how long it takes to get recorded.  Hope yours is faster than ours.


Update:   I checked the OCC this afternoon and the deed has been recorded!


----------



## gharter

nluvwithdisney said:


> Update:   I checked the OCC this afternoon and the deed has been recorded!



Awesome, down to the last hurdle with the rest of us. . .  Waiting for that envelope.


----------



## Chewey

So...Saturday we got our Welcome Packet in the mail with DVC magnets, point book, and a letter about product understanding. Great to know that we are making it in the system but no letter with membership number yet. Still waiting for that magical envelope.


----------



## gharter

Bummer.  You got the letter, just not the right letter.  Yet.


----------



## SuperRob

SuperRob---$150-$15569-110-VGF-APR- 12/15, 100/16, 100/17, sent 1/19, passed 2/19, closing docs received 3/14.

Hoping to get the docs printed, signed, and returned along with the check tomorrow. Finally in the home stretch!


----------



## gharter

SuperRob said:


> SuperRob---$150-$15569-110-VGF-APR- 12/15, 100/16, 100/17, sent 1/19, passed 2/19, closing docs received 3/14.
> 
> Hoping to get the docs printed, signed, and returned along with the check tomorrow. Finally in the home stretch!



Congrats on getting closer.  Hope it doesn't take too long to get the deed recorded.  Only a few steps left.


----------



## Chewey

Hot Dog, Hot Dog, Hot Diggity Dog......WE GOT THE MAGICAL ENVELOPE!!!!we were notified on 26 Feb that our deed was recorded and everything sent over to Disney.  So it took us 16 days to receive our membership number by mail. For those curious we never called Disney, I will now to get my account set up!  Good luck to everyone still waiting.  Thanks to those for all the great info! Don't worry I'll still be stalking the Disboards.


----------



## gharter

Congrats.  So maybe next weeks ours will come?  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> Congrats.  So maybe next weeks ours will come?  Fingers crossed.


I hope it makes it to you real soon!


----------



## Franzenel

Once they get all the docs back what has been the average time to have the deed recorded?


----------



## Chewey

My title company was *** and once they got they paper work back from the seller it was pretty quick maybe 48 hours. They notified me On the 26th of Feb (a Friday) I was recorded with OCC and info sent to Disney. 16 days later I got my membership # by mail.


----------



## Farps

We are getting close now, *** just sent us an email saying that they received our closing documents and letting us know that when they get the papers from the seller that they will set the closing date. I am so looking forward to planning a trip


----------



## gharter

Franzenel said:


> Once they get all the docs back what has been the average time to have the deed recorded?



Our title company ws First Reliable Transfer.  Once they got the paperwork back, it took about 10 days to get recorded.  The title company said it can take 2 days to 2 weeks.


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> Congrats.  So maybe next weeks ours will come?  Fingers crossed.


Gharter, when your membership letter comes in it will have the membership # and phone number to call. Not much more than that on it. When go to the DVC website to set up your account you will need your club ID and activation code. It took me a minute to realize that the membership ID is not the club ID. The cast member was great and stayed on the phone with me and quickly realized what my dilemma was and gave me my Club ID along with the activation code. Best of luck to you.  I will be stalking the thread watching for your post that your magical letter arrived.


----------



## gharter

Chewey said:


> Gharter, when your membership letter comes in it will have the membership # and phone number to call. Not much more than that on it. When go to the DVC website to set up your account you will need your club ID and activation code. It took me a minute to realize that the membership ID is not the club ID. The cast member was great and stayed on the phone with me and quickly realized what my dilemma was and gave me my Club ID along with the activation code. Best of luck to you.  I will be stalking the thread watching for your post that your magical letter arrived.



Thanks for the help!  All of the help form this board has been great as we have been navigating through the process.
I can see where the member number and club number would be confusing.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## crazyventures

Got our closing documents on Thursday and *** received them yesterday. Still waiting on the sellers to close (just like we waited for them to return the contract before ROFR!)


----------



## Franzenel

We are supposed to close tomorrow but we are still waiting for estoppel.  It has been 26 days since ROFR.  If we get it today we might still be able to close by the end of the week.


----------



## Franzenel

Emailed the time share re-seller and they contacted Disney directly and was able to get the estoppel info.  They have sent it over to the title company so hopefully I will get it today and get this thing closed.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Omg, so excited, moving along faster than expected, passed ROFR 3/2, and recieved closing docs today 3/16! I'll be working on these tonight and sending in tomorrow morning!


----------



## gharter

Meandnevaeh said:


> Omg, so excited, moving along faster than expected, passed ROFR 3/2, and recieved closing docs today 3/16! I'll be working on these tonight and sending in tomorrow morning!


That's awesome!  Hope the rest goes smoothly.


----------



## gharter

Franzenel said:


> Emailed the time share re-seller and they contacted Disney directly and was able to get the estoppel info.  They have sent it over to the title company so hopefully I will get it today and get this thing closed.


That's great news.  Glad your broker was helpful.  Good luck with the rest of the precess.


----------



## Nicole N.

Another update 


Offer Sent 1/8
Offer Accepted 1/8
Sent for ROFR 1/9
Passed ROFR 2/3
Received Closing Docs 2/25
Sent Closing Docs and Payment 2/26
Closed 3/3
Closing Docs to Disney 3/3
Deed Recorded 3/4
Received Deed 3/14
Welcome Package 3/16


----------



## gharter

Nicole N. said:


> Another update
> 
> 
> Offer Sent 1/8
> Offer Accepted 1/8
> Sent for ROFR 1/9
> Passed ROFR 2/3
> Received Closing Docs 2/25
> Sent Closing Docs and Payment 2/26
> Closed 3/3
> Closing Docs to Disney 3/3
> Deed Recorded 3/4
> Received Deed 3/14
> Welcome Package 3/16




Amazing timeline.  This gives me hope!  Our deed as recorded 3/7.  Maybe we are close?


----------



## Nicole N.

gharter said:


> Amazing timeline.  This gives me hope!  Our deed as recorded 3/7.  Maybe we are close?



thanks, we have been very lucky....now to wait for the member number. hopefully you will be right behind us


----------



## Nicole N.

Final Update 


Offer Sent 1/8
Offer Accepted 1/8
Sent for ROFR 1/9
Passed ROFR 2/3
Received Closing Docs 2/25
Sent Closing Docs and Payment 2/26
Closed 3/3
Closing Docs to Disney 3/3
Deed Recorded 3/4
Received Deed 3/14
Welcome Package 3/16
Membership Number 3/18


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Nicole N. said:


> Final Update
> 
> 
> Offer Sent 1/8
> Offer Accepted 1/8
> Sent for ROFR 1/9
> Passed ROFR 2/3
> Received Closing Docs 2/25
> Sent Closing Docs and Payment 2/26
> Closed 3/3
> Closing Docs to Disney 3/3
> Deed Recorded 3/4
> Received Deed 3/14
> Welcome Package 3/16
> Membership Number 3/18


So member number exactly 2 weeks after closing! Congratulations.


----------



## Nicole N.

Thank you, so excited!!!!


----------



## BNM

Update:
Closed 3/2. We received a welcome packet in the mail on Wednesday with a booklet and car magnets but no member number and no membership card. Odd. So yesterday I called member accounting and got my number, got set up on the website, and made my first reservation! Just waiting for the physical membership card, but I have the digital version so no big deal.


----------



## crazyventures

We've been waiting for our sellers to return their documents for about a week and a half ... hoping this week is the week! We already bought our flights for our January trip so I'm hoping we can stay at our home resort.


----------



## Franzenel

The title company should have everything as of today. We sent in everything Thursday and the sellers sent their stuff off on Friday.  Should close any day now.


----------



## vnovabri

I guess now I join this thread, I cannot wait for this to be over!

Offer sent 2/2
Sent for ROFR 2/3
Passed ROFR 2/29
Closing docs 3/21
Closing docs and payment sent 3/22 
.....
Closed ...
Closing Docs to Disney ...
Deed Recorded ...
Received Deed ...
Welcome Package ...
Membership Number ...


----------



## gharter

vnovabri said:


> I guess now I join this thread, I cannot wait for this to be over!
> 
> Offer sent 2/2
> Sent for ROFR 2/3
> Passed ROFR 2/29
> Closing docs 3/21
> Closing docs and payment sent 3/22
> .....
> Closed ...
> Closing Docs to Disney ...
> Deed Recorded ...
> Received Deed ...
> Welcome Package ...
> Membership Number ...



Getting closer.  The hard part is over, but you had some input into how quickly things moved.  Now its just waiting and waiting on your part.  Hope it goes quickly.


----------



## crazyventures

Offer Accepted: 1/15
Sent for ROFR: 1/20
Passed ROFR: 2/19
Received Closing Docs: 3/10
Closing Docs/Payment Sent: 3/14
Closed: 3/21 or 3/22
Deed Recorded: Waiting 

So close I can almost taste it!


----------



## gharter

The wait continues:
Offer accepted 12/22
Sent 12/31
Passed ROFR 2/3
Passed Estoppel 2/12
Closing Docs received 2/15, sent 2/16
Closed 2/27
Deed Recorded 3/7

Still waiting for those 2 envelopes.  Nothing in the mailbox today . . . hoping for tomorrow....


----------



## Rj122988

OfferAccepted 1/17
Sent for ROFR 1/20
Passed ROFR 2/19
Received and returned closing documents 
3/11
Closed 3/21
Deed Recorded 3/21
Membership number


And now the final wait!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Update:
Offer accepted 1/30
Sent to ROFR 2/6
Passed ROFR 3/2
Recieved closing docs 3/16
Returned3/17
*** recieved buyers docs 3/18
Waiting on sellers to return/closing
*** receives sellers closing docs 4/13
Deed recorded 4/18


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Rj122988 said:


> OfferAccepted 1/17
> Sent for ROFR 1/20
> Passed ROFR 2/19
> Received and returned closing documents
> 3/11
> Closed 3/21
> Deed Recorded 3/21
> Membership number
> 
> 
> And now the final wait!


U closed 10 days after receiving Closing Docs, I hope I'm on a similar timeline.... This waiting one step to the next is the worst!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

I've been stalking my email like crazy since I sent in my closing docs, waiting to hear from *** that we are closed, can't wait to get my member number.... So close, yet so far.


----------



## Wobbley

look here http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/


----------



## gharter

Meandnevaeh said:


> I've been stalking my email like crazy since I sent in my closing docs, waiting to hear from *** that we are closed, can't wait to get my member number.... So close, yet so far.



Agree with Wobbley.  I checked the OCC recorder site daily (or more frequently).  I saw it recorded there a day before I got an email from the title company.  Knowing that it was recorded made me feel better that I had passed over one more hurdle (but didn't speed anything up).

You are close enough to almost see the end.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

I just checked the OCC, not there yet, so now I'll be stalking there too, thanks!


----------



## crazyventures

We showed up on the OCC site! Only took a day from being notified that the closing documents had been sent to the county.


----------



## gharter

crazyventures said:


> We showed up on the OCC site! Only took a day from being notified that the closing documents had been sent to the county.



Wow!  That was fast.  Now for the final wait.  Good luck.


----------



## crazyventures

gharter said:


> Wow!  That was fast.  Now for the final wait.  Good luck.



Now I can be impatient for another three-ish weeks! It'll give me some time to think about what kind of room I want to book for January. Hope there's still availability!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

crazyventures said:


> Now I can be impatient for another three-ish weeks! It'll give me some time to think about what kind of room I want to book for January. Hope there's still availability!


That's where I'm at, also planning a Jan trip, end of Jan for us


----------



## mab2012

mab2012 said:


> My final timeline:
> 
> Offer accepted - 9/21
> Submitted to ROFR - 9/29
> Passed ROFR - 10/16
> Received closing docs - 12/07
> Returned closing docs - 12/17
> Notified of closing and deed recorded - 12/29
> Received member package (point charts) - 01/13
> Received online activation code (email) - 01/25
> Obtained Club ID / membership number (by phone) - 01/28
> 
> So a day short of 4 months from ROFR submission to account access, and a little over 4 months for the full process.  Phew.  Glad that's over.



Just to close the loop on this... yesterday we returned from our Disney trip (which, incidentally, included a few nights booked on our new DVC contract).  While we were gone, our membership number letter was *finally* delivered!  We left on March 12, so it was delivered somewhere between 11-12 weeks after our contract closed.  

The really crazy thing is that the letter was postmarked January 12!  It took over two months to get to me.  Maybe someone walked the whole way?  There was no indication on the envelope that it had been returned to sender, or otherwise misdelivered, and our address was correct.  But clearly it got caught up somewhere in the mail system.

Anyway, a couple of takeaways for those who might still be waiting:

Unless you're prepared to wait indefinitely, go ahead and call after a reasonable wait.  Mail issues can and do happen.
When I called on January 25, I was told that I was "not in the system".  That was clearly bollocks, since by then the membership number had long since been mailed, and under normal circumstances I would have already received it.  I was also told during this call that it was "normal" to take over a month for accounts to be set up - also untrue, based on my experience and that of others on this thread.  So if you've been waiting more than a few weeks and get this sort of answer, don't hesitate to hang up and call back immediately.  A different CM might give you a more satisfactory answer.
Now if they would just send me some membership cards....


----------



## gracerussell

We should be closing any day here - once you've closed, how long has it been taking until Disney has your membership number if you call them?


----------



## melissafox18

Here we go again! Our second contract is on its way to Disney for ROFR. Seller signed sMe day we dis so hopefully things will move along fairly swiftly. Looks like a lot of people are getting notification of ROFR before 30 days. Our last contract was 30 days on the dot (agony!!!!)


----------



## melissafox18

gracerussell said:


> We should be closing any day here - once you've closed, how long has it been taking until Disney has your membership number if you call them?


We closed just before 4th of July weekend lasy year so I planned on waiting just over 2 weeks after the deed was recorded before I was going to call MS and the letter came in the mail right at that 2 week mark (but it was dated that Thursday before so maybe 10 days?)


----------



## vnovabri

Well still silence from FAT regarding the status of the closing, TSS is going to follow up and hopefully get me some information. 

What can I expect time wise once they receive all the closing docs? The TSS indicated that it takes 4 days for Disney to provide the mortgage and final payoff and then 14 - 21 days for Disney to make the final transfer, but I am not sure what all that means for me getting my membership number. From what I have read, closing/recordation can happen 1-7 days once they receive everyone's docs and then 2 weeks you can call and get your number or wait for it in snail mail, or am I missing some estimated time in there?


----------



## gharter

melissafox18 said:


> Here we go again! Our second contract is on its way to Disney for ROFR. Seller signed sMe day we dis so hopefully things will move along fairly swiftly. Looks like a lot of people are getting notification of ROFR before 30 days. Our last contract was 30 days on the dot (agony!!!!)



Good luck!  Hopefully this one goes through for you.


----------



## gracerussell

Yeah! Just got an email saying that the deed has been sent to OC for recording! How much longer until I can actually make a reservation, I wonder!!! Gah, I don't remember it being this hard to wait with our first contract!


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> The wait continues:
> Offer accepted 12/22
> Sent 12/31
> Passed ROFR 2/3
> Passed Estoppel 2/12
> Closing Docs received 2/15, sent 2/16
> Closed 2/27
> Deed Recorded 3/7
> 
> Still waiting for those 2 envelopes.  Nothing in the mailbox today . . . hoping for tomorrow....


Still no Disney Magic in the mail?  Been keeping our fingers crossed for you as our timelines were so close.


----------



## gharter

Our final timeline
Offer accepted 12/22
Sent 12/31
Passed ROFR 2/3
Passed Estoppel 2/12
Closing Docs received 2/15, sent 2/16
Closed 2/27
Deed Recorded 3/7
Member number 3/24

Still no envelope I the mail, but option 3 gave me the member number after the second call and option 2 gave me the club ID and activation code.

Thanks to everyone who helped answer multiple questions throughout this process!


----------



## Wobbley

COME ON!!!!!!! ENOUGH


----------



## Chewey

gharter said:


> Our final timeline
> Offer accepted 12/22
> Sent 12/31
> Passed ROFR 2/3
> Passed Estoppel 2/12
> Closing Docs received 2/15, sent 2/16
> Closed 2/27
> Deed Recorded 3/7
> Member number 3/24
> 
> Still no envelope I the mail, but option 3 gave me the member number after the second call and option 2 gave me the club ID and activation code.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped answer multiple questions throughout this process!


Glad to hear!!


----------



## gracerussell

WOOT! Deed recorded today on the OC website...we just closed yesterday!

Any guesses as to how long it'll be until these points show up in our DVC online account? This is our second contract...


----------



## gharter

gracerussell said:


> WOOT! Deed recorded today on the OC website...we just closed yesterday!
> 
> Any guesses as to how long it'll be until these points show up in our DVC online account? This is our second contract...



It seems that new members are taking 2-3 weeks.  As a current member, I would expect yours to be faster.  I recall reading an earlier post by someone in a similar position and it seemed theirs was 7-10 days?  I would check your account after about a week.


----------



## Franzenel

Got an email this morning from the title company saying they have everything and the would finalize the transaction today.  Still waiting for them to email me saying it is done.


----------



## vnovabri

Franzenel said:


> Got an email this morning from the title company saying they have everything and the would finalize the transaction today.  Still waiting for them to email me saying it is done.



Congrats! I am still waiting on the seller...I guess they dont want my money THAT bad.


----------



## Franzenel

Just got an update said they should close on Saturday.


----------



## Franzenel

Do they really close on a Saturday or am I really waiting until Monday.


----------



## wn01aa

Franzenel said:


> Do they really close on a Saturday or am I really waiting until Monday.



*** told me the same thing this morning and never heard back this afternoon. I wonder if they actual are open on Saturday to close or not. I can tell from the Orange County Comptroller website that deeds are not recorded on weekends.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

vnovabri said:


> Congrats! I am still waiting on the seller...I guess they dont want my money THAT bad.


I think all 3 of us are pretty close to the same timeline, I'm hoping maybe I'll hear soon that I am closed as well.


----------



## Franzenel

Got an update this morning sounds like Disney has been notified and the deed will be going in the mail on Monday.  I guess our next step is waiting for the Disney letter.  I will check Monday on the OC website to see that it has been recorded.  Well we have 23 days until we leave for Disney hopefully we will have our number either by mail or phone so we can get our AP discounts.


----------



## wn01aa

Franzenel said:


> Got an update this morning sounds like Disney has been notified and the deed will be going in the mail on Monday.  I guess our next step is waiting for the Disney letter.  I will check Monday on the OC website to see that it has been recorded.  Well we have 23 days until we leave for Disney hopefully we will have our number either by mail or phone so we can get our AP discounts.



What title company are you using? Just wondering if it is the same as mine if there is a hope I will hear something today.


----------



## Wobbley

Franzenel said:


> Got an update this morning sounds like Disney has been notified and the deed will be going in the mail on Monday.  I guess our next step is waiting for the Disney letter.  I will check Monday on the OC website to see that it has been recorded.  Well we have 23 days until we leave for Disney hopefully we will have our number either by mail or phone so we can get our AP discounts.



Congrats!! Still nothing here.


----------



## Franzenel

FAT


----------



## wn01aa

Franzenel said:


> FAT



Mine is *** so maybe they aren't working today. Don't want to bug them too much, lol.


----------



## Franzenel

I know the person at the title company was on vacation earlier in the week so maybe she is trying to get caught up on things.


----------



## krazazian

ROFR Sent - 2/18
ROFR Passed -3/8
Documents Received - 3/25
Documents Sent - Sending today 3/26


----------



## Franzenel

Deed was recorded on OC website at 830 this morning. Now to just wait for our number.


----------



## gharter

Good luck.  Hope its not too long of wait.  I called and got our number after 2 1/2 weeks.  We still don't have a letter form Disney.  Others got it in the mail within 2 weeks.


----------



## Franzenel

We have a trip in 3 weeks so I will wait until Wednesday before we leave if we don't get anything in the mail by then I will start calling.  I need our number to get the DVC discount on the Gold AP.


----------



## wn01aa

Offer accepted 1/30
Sent for ROFR 2/1
Passed ROFR 2/26
Closed 3/28
Deed Recorded ....


----------



## Franzenel

Offer Sent. - 1/20
Offer accepted - 1/21 *(1 day)*
Submitted to ROFR - 1/23 *(2 days total 3)* 
Passed ROFR - 2/19 *(27 days Total 30)*
Passes Estoppel - 3/16 (a day before we were supposed to close) *(26 days Total 56)*
Received closing docs - 3/16
Returned closing docs - 3/17 (also wired founds that day) *(1 day Total 57)*
Returned of seller docs - 3/21 *(4 days total 61)*
Notified of closing  - 3/26  *(5 days Total 66)*
Deed Recorded - 3/28 *(2 days Total 68)*
Waiting for Member mail. 

Total 68 days from offer to deed recorded.


----------



## gharter

Franzenel said:


> Offer Sent. - 1/20
> Offer accepted - 1/21 *(1 day)*
> Submitted to ROFR - 1/23 *(2 days total 3)*
> Passed ROFR - 2/19 *(27 days Total 30)*
> Passes Estoppel - 3/16 (a day before we were supposed to close) *(26 days Total 56)*
> Received closing docs - 3/16
> Returned closing docs - 3/17 (also wired founds that day) *(1 day Total 57)*
> Returned of seller docs - 3/21 *(4 days total 61)*
> Notified of closing  - 3/26  *(5 days Total 66)*
> Deed Recorded - 3/28 *(2 days Total 68)*
> Waiting for Member mail.
> 
> Total 68 days from offer to deed recorded.



So close.  Hope the last wait goes quickly for you.  Nice timeline so far.


----------



## gharter

For those wondering how long it takes to get your membership number after the deed is recorded - our deed was recorded on March 7 and we received our membership number in the mail today.  We still have not received the membership package, but did get the deed in the mail today.


----------



## nluvwithdisney

Our deed was recorded March 11.  Membership number came in the mail today.  Next step get that activation code to set up the online account!   Almost done!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

I'm supposed to close by 3/31, getting so anxious. I am done with all of this waiting.


----------



## gharter

nluvwithdisney said:


> Our deed was recorded March 11.  Membership number came in the mail today.  Next step get that activation code to set up the online account!   Almost done!



just  give member services a call.  tell them you have your membership ID number, but need your club ID and activation code.  If you make sure you have the link account box checked and use the same email and password, it will link to your my disney account.


----------



## nluvwithdisney

Delete


----------



## nluvwithdisney

gharter said:


> just  give member services a call.  tell them you have your membership ID number, but need your club ID and activation code.  If you make sure you have the link account box checked and use the same email and password, it will link to your my disney account.



Thanks!  I will give them a call as soon as I can in the morning!


----------



## vnovabri

Meandnevaeh said:


> I'm supposed to close by 3/31, getting so anxious. I am done with all of this waiting.



I'm right there with you, lack of updates from FAT and TSS is equally frustrating. I need to bank points by the end of April and we have already missed the closing date...I am debating whether to use the closing date to pressure these guys into getting things done or not...


----------



## Farps

Closed and recorded 8 days ago on 3/21, please hurry !!!


----------



## crazyventures

Farps said:


> Closed and recorded 8 days ago on 3/21, please hurry !!!



Waiting on our member number too. I'm so impatient!


----------



## vnovabri

So I guess I have closed? This is the email I got from the title company below, I'm a bit confused, can someone clarify the upcoming deadlines/process/expectations for me?  

"We have finalized the transaction. Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the change of ownership. Disney will provide you a welcome package including your membership id card(s) within 30 days. Your owner’s policy and recorded deed will go out by regular mail tomorrow."


----------



## gharter

vnovabri said:


> So I guess I have closed? This is the email I got from the title company below, I'm a bit confused, can someone clarify the upcoming deadlines/process/expectations for me?
> 
> "We have finalized the transaction. Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the change of ownership. Disney will provide you a welcome package including your membership id card(s) within 30 days. Your owner’s policy and recorded deed will go out by regular mail tomorrow."



It sounds like closing is finished.  I would check http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp to see if the deed is posted.  Once it is posted, then you are just waiting for your membership packet and a separate envelope with your member number.
Hope it's a short wait.


----------



## vnovabri

gharter said:


> It sounds like closing is finished.  I would check http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp to see if the deed is posted.  Once it is posted, then you are just waiting for your membership packet and a separate envelope with your member number.
> Hope it's a short wait.



Okay thanks! Nothing with the OCC yet, hopefully it is quick so we can get our member number and book a trip


----------



## wn01aa

Offer accepted 1/30
Sent for ROFR 2/1
Passed ROFR 2/26
Closed 3/28
Deed Recorded 3/29


----------



## vnovabri

Updated timeline.

Offer sent 2/2
Sent for ROFR 2/3
Passed ROFR 2/29
Closing docs 3/21
Docs Returned 3/22
Closed 3/29
Deed Recorded 3/30


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Emailed title company today to find out if it looks like I will be closing tomorrow(the scheduled closing date in the contract) and they have not received the paperwork from the sellers yet, so most likely not happening tomorrow . Ugh.


----------



## Wobbley

So I got the email we have closed Info sent to Disney. It is not on the OCC yet I thought it went there first? anyway Yay we have closed.

1/18 offer accepted
1/22 sent to rofr
2/19 passed rofr
3/9 Estoppable back (we were not told I called the 11th for unrelated info and found out they had it)
3/11 closing documents received and sent back funds wired.
3/30 Closed


----------



## gharter

Wobbley said:


> So I got the email we have closed Info sent to Disney. It is not on the OCC yet I thought it went there first? anyway Yay we have closed.
> 
> 1/18 offer accepted
> 1/22 sent to rofr
> 2/19 passed rofr
> 3/9 Estoppable back (we were not told I called the 11th for unrelated info and found out they had it)
> 3/11 closing documents received and sent back funds wired.
> 3/30 Closed



The Title company takes care of the closing, then it goes to be recorded.  From closing to being recorded can be 2 days to 2 weeks.  Then you wait for the magic envelope.  Good luck.


----------



## Heather Heflin

Meandnevaeh said:


> Emailed title company today to find out if it looks like I will be closing tomorrow(the scheduled closing date in the contract) and they have not received the paperwork from the sellers yet, so most likely not happening tomorrow . Ugh.





Has the broker emailed or called the seller to ask what the hold up is? I would be so impatient by now lol


----------



## Franzenel

Yeah I would email or call too.  Your money is tied up so you have every right to know what is going on.


----------



## crazyventures

Waiting for your member number might be worse than waiting for ROFR. I just want to book my trip, Disney!


----------



## gracerussell

crazyventures said:


> Waiting for your member number might be worse than waiting for ROFR. I just want to book my trip, Disney!


YEEEEEESSSSSSS!

I have a portion of our reservation booked with our remaining points from our first contract and its KILLING me to wait. I check availability at least once a day....ok for now, at least for the first half of our trip...but we will have to stay somewhere other than our home resort for the second half, and that wait to 7 months is going to be a nail biter...I suppose I should just waitlist our home resort in case there's nothing at 7 months?


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Franzenel said:


> Yeah I would email or call too.  Your money is tied up so you have every right to know what is going on.


They said they haven't received the sellers paperwork, they are international, so I get it might take a little longer but we had documents on 3/16, so it shouldn't take 2 whole weeks???


----------



## Franzenel

Wow that stinks. Have they said it has been sent yet? Do they have a tracking number?


----------



## Meandnevaeh

They said it has been sent, they said nothing of a tracking number.


----------



## vnovabri

Meandnevaeh said:


> They said it has been sent, they said nothing of a tracking number.



I feel your pain, it took over a week for the sellers to return their documents, but once they did we closed and the deed was recorded in a day, so hopefully you have a similar result today or monday.


----------



## Franzenel

I would assume they are using Fedex to ship the paperwork back so they should have a tracking number.  they might not give it to you but they should be able to track it.  at least if they said well it shipped but Fedex is saying it won't be here until Tuesday you would have a little bit of closer instead of checking your email every few hours.  or at least that is what I did. LOL


----------



## Wobbley

Word of warning when you search on this website for your title recording make sure you put your name in the grantee box not the grantor box  like I was.

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearchResults.jsp?searchId=1


----------



## Wobbley

1/18 offer accepted
1/22 sent to rofr
2/19 passed rofr
3/9 Estoppable 
3/11 closing documents received and sent back funds wired.
3/30 Closed
3/31 recorded


----------



## gharter

Wobbley said:


> 1/18 offer accepted
> 1/22 sent to rofr
> 2/19 passed rofr
> 3/9 Estoppable
> 3/11 closing documents received and sent back funds wired.
> 3/30 Closed
> 3/31 recorded



Great news!  Now down to the final wait - for that magic envelope.  Hope its a short wait.


----------



## wn01aa

If anyone has had any luck calling to get their membership number, what did you say? Did you give them the truth that you bought and recently closed or do you say you are interested in making a reservation but can't find your membership number? I have a feeling a bit of being sneaky is needed to get the number through member services. Will wait about 14 days from being recorded on the OCC website before calling.


----------



## Farps

wn01aa said:


> If anyone has had any luck calling to get their membership number, what did you say? Did you give them the truth that you bought and recently closed or do you say you are interested in making a reservation but can't find your membership number? I have a feeling a bit of being sneaky is needed to get the number through member services. Will wait about 14 days from being recorded on the OCC website before calling.


  I agree about being sneaky, from what others have said on this forum it seems to be the way to go . Monday is 14 days for my deed being recorded so I will be calling Monday night or Tuesday morning to try and get my number to get a reservation.


----------



## gracerussell

This morning, my additional member number is loaded into my DVC account (this is our second contract), but there are no points listed. On an estimated 28 minute hold with MS right now to see if they can help me out.


----------



## wn01aa

gracerussell said:


> This morning, my additional member number is loaded into my DVC account (this is our second contract), but there are no points listed. On an estimated 28 minute hold with MS right now to see if they can help me out.




Any luck with member services about your points?


----------



## gracerussell

wn01aa said:


> Any luck with member services about your points?


No. The person I talked to was very nice, but he said its an Administration issue and they aren't back until Monday. I then hopped on the live chat to see if I got a different answer...that person asked me if it was a resale contract. I said yes - and he then told me that it could be weeks before the points were loaded. I sure hope NOT!!


----------



## gharter

wn01aa said:


> If anyone has had any luck calling to get their membership number, what did you say? Did you give them the truth that you bought and recently closed or do you say you are interested in making a reservation but can't find your membership number? I have a feeling a bit of being sneaky is needed to get the number through member services. Will wait about 14 days from being recorded on the OCC website before calling.



I called option 3.  Told them that we had received our letter.  Went to call to get our member ID and can't find the letter.  The first call they transferred me to member services.  having read the threads, I hung up during the transer and called back.


----------



## gracerussell

gracerussell said:


> No. The person I talked to was very nice, but he said its an Administration issue and they aren't back until Monday. I then hopped on the live chat to see if I got a different answer...that person asked me if it was a resale contract. I said yes - and he then told me that it could be weeks before the points were loaded. I sure hope NOT!!




Okay...this morning, Member Administration says I should see those points in my account at any time. The membership loaded Saturday morning and from there, it is 24-48 business hours until the points show up. 

Guess what I'll be doing today?


----------



## Rj122988

OfferAccepted 1/17
Sent for ROFR 1/20
Passed ROFR 2/19
Received and returned closing documents 
3/11
Closed 3/21
Deed Recorded 3/21
Membership number received in mail 4/4

The neverending cycle of waiting is finally over! Good Luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Heather Heflin

Rj122988 said:


> OfferAccepted 1/17
> Sent for ROFR 1/20
> Passed ROFR 2/19
> Received and returned closing documents
> 3/11
> Closed 3/21
> Deed Recorded 3/21
> Membership number received in mail 4/4
> 
> The neverending cycle of waiting is finally over! Good Luck to everyone still waiting.




That's awesome!! Gives me hope lol


----------



## crazyventures

Rj122988 said:


> OfferAccepted 1/17
> Sent for ROFR 1/20
> Passed ROFR 2/19
> Received and returned closing documents
> 3/11
> Closed 3/21
> Deed Recorded 3/21
> Membership number received in mail 4/4
> 
> The neverending cycle of waiting is finally over! Good Luck to everyone still waiting.



Congrats! We recorded two days after you so here's hoping I get that magic mail sometime this week!


----------



## Heather Heflin

Meandnevaeh said:


> Emailed title company today to find out if it looks like I will be closing tomorrow(the scheduled closing date in the contract) and they have not received the paperwork from the sellers yet, so most likely not happening tomorrow . Ugh.



Did you ever close?


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Heather Heflin said:


> Did you ever close?


As of yesterday the sellers still haven't sent in their paperwork, I'm so frustrated at this point, because now I'm in the group that won't get to take advantage of the AP discount, even though that's not one of the deciding factors for me, just frustrated that they aren't on the ball. The closing company had my money and paperwork in their hands on 3/17


----------



## gharter

Meandnevaeh said:


> As of yesterday the sellers still haven't sent in their paperwork, I'm so frustrated at this point, because now I'm in the group that won't get to take advantage of the AP discount, even though that's not one of the deciding factors for me, just frustrated that they aren't on the ball. The closing company had my money and paperwork in their hands on 3/17



Does your broker or title company have any idea what is going on with the seller?  I can understand if they were out of town or a family emergency came up.  Otherwise, it doesn't make sense as they don't get their money until after closing.  It's frustrating when you did everything right and quickly and the problem is out of your control.


----------



## southerngirl528

Meandnevaeh said:


> As of yesterday the sellers still haven't sent in their paperwork, I'm so frustrated at this point, because now I'm in the group that won't get to take advantage of the AP discount, even though that's not one of the deciding factors for me, just frustrated that they aren't on the ball. The closing company had my money and paperwork in their hands on 3/17



Sorry to hear that you are suffering because of other's lack of timeliness. I agree with Gharter, you should check with your broker. They should have been on top of this on your behalf!


----------



## Heather Heflin

Meandnevaeh said:


> As of yesterday the sellers still haven't sent in their paperwork, I'm so frustrated at this point, because now I'm in the group that won't get to take advantage of the AP discount, even though that's not one of the deciding factors for me, just frustrated that they aren't on the ball. The closing company had my money and paperwork in their hands on 3/17




I am sorry that they're not being helpful at all that is insane to me!! I would be passed annoyed at this point!! Is there a time limit that they give them by any chance?


----------



## glencoe

I got my confirmation that " the transaction is finalized, Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. please allow Disney 7-14 days to complete change of ownership.  So my burning question, I received this statement in an email dated.  April 4.... Am I considered grandfathered?  I have heard it is the ROFR date?    I already have a direct contract so it might not matter but just wondering.

My offer accepted Jan. 20, 
MY ROFR passed Feb. 21
Estoppel finished March 25


----------



## wn01aa

glencoe said:


> I got my confirmation that " the transaction is finalized, Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. please allow Disney 7-14 days to complete change of ownership.  So my burning question, I received this statement in an email dated.  April 4.... Am I considered grandfathered?  I have heard it is the ROFR date?    I already have a direct contract so it might not matter but just wondering.
> 
> My offer accepted Jan. 20,
> MY ROFR passed Feb. 21
> Estoppel finished March 25



I heard that it was by the ROFR date too and not the closing date. Haven't seen 100% confirmation though. I closed last Tuesday so my broker said I'm grandfathered with the benefits but I now heard it is by the ROFR date.
Maybe your broker would know for sure.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

gharter said:


> Does your broker or title company have any idea what is going on with the seller?  I can understand if they were out of town or a family emergency came up.  Otherwise, it doesn't make sense as they don't get their money until after closing.  It's frustrating when you did everything right and quickly and the problem is out of your control.


No idea, last night when she emailed me back she said that she had asked them to send everything fed ex(or express) something witha tracking number and to please email her when it's been sent, as of yesterday she did not have an email from them, I'm hoping maybe tonight she will have some kind of response from them. I would think they want their money? hones you at this point, maybe they will back out, and I can just start the whole process over and maybe I'll find a better deal, maybe resale prices will drop with all of this craziness going on right now.


----------



## crazyventures

Has anyone recently received a welcome packet without a member number? Seems weird to me.


----------



## gharter

crazyventures said:


> Has anyone recently received a welcome packet without a member number? Seems weird to me.[/QUOTE
> 
> 2 weeks after closing, I called and got our membership number. A week later, we had an envelope with our membership number.  We still have never recieved the membership packet or our ID cards.  I called yesterday. Membership services said buying resale, it could take 1-2 months to get the membership packet, and the ID cards longer.  Since I called, she did put in an order for both for us.  Not sure if the timeframe is real or just a story.  It doesn't seem consistant with what I've read here for a timeframe.  At least I got the numbers to set up my online account and take care of what I needed to.


----------



## crazyventures

Did you have luck with option 3 or 2? I tried both just now (15 days post recording) with no dice. I feel like I must be in the system already if I received the welcome packet? Does it just depend on who you talk to?


----------



## gharter

crazyventures said:


> Did you have luck with option 3 or 2? I tried both just now (15 days post recording) with no dice. I feel like I must be in the system already if I received the welcome packet? Does it just depend on who you talk to?



Option 3.  Took 2 calls.  I think it must make a huge difference who you talk to.  The first time I told them that the letter had come, but the membership number was left blank as has happened to some.  They transferred me to option 2.  I hung up.  Called back to option 3.  Told them that we had gotten our letter.  I went to call to get my club id number and can't find the letter with the membership id.  She was very helpful and looked it up for me.


----------



## crazyventures

gharter said:


> Option 3.  Took 2 calls.  I think it must make a huge difference who you talk to.  The first time I told them that the letter had come, but the membership number was left blank as has happened to some.  They transferred me to option 2.  I hung up.  Called back to option 3.  Told them that we had gotten our letter.  I went to call to get my club id number and can't find the letter with the membership id.  She was very helpful and looked it up for me.



Another person told us the letter had been mailed out on Monday. We live in CA so hopefully it comes today!


----------



## Heather Heflin

crazyventures said:


> Did you have luck with option 3 or 2? I tried both just now (15 days post recording) with no dice. I feel like I must be in the system already if I received the welcome packet? Does it just depend on who you talk to?




I spoke to a woman in admin today that said they were working on the ones they received on the 28th. I'm not sure when you closed but I feel like it should be in there by now.


----------



## Franzenel

I closed on the 28th and i just got an Update from USPS saying a package is getting ready to ship from Florida to my address.  I love that I signed up for that now anytime I have a package knowing or not I get a notification something is coming.  i have it for fedex, UPS, and USPS.  no surprises for me.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Franzenel said:


> I closed on the 28th and i just got an Update from USPS saying a package is getting ready to ship from Florida to my address.  I love that I signed up for that now anytime I have a package knowing or not I get a notification something is coming.  i have it for fedex, UPS, and USPS.  no surprises for me.


I have the same notifications services set up, I love the feature.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Update on my closing, received email last night after a couple of email exchanges this week, that the sellers informed TSS that they will be completing necessary documents today and fed Exing them. Hopefully title company will have them early next week and we should close within a couple days of that... Only 2 weeks late?! And on a side note she included the letter from Disney and said it looks like I should be grandfathered into all of these crazy changes.


----------



## amarberry

Our deed was recorded on 3/28.  Do you think it's worth a shot calling for my member number at this point?


----------



## wn01aa

amarberry said:


> Our deed was recorded on 3/28.  Do you think it's worth a shot calling for my member number at this point?



Might be. I have seen some people get their number 12-14 days after their closing. If you try let me know if you have any success as I closed shortly after you.


----------



## Franzenel

Took two calls but I got my number.  Closed on 3/26 recorded on 3/28


----------



## Franzenel

after i get my number who do i call to get activated?


----------



## amarberry

Franzenel said:


> Took two calls but I got my number.  Closed on 3/26 recorded on 3/28



I have the same closing and recorded dates as you.  What did you say to have them give you your number?


----------



## Franzenel

Got my activate code i am all In and good to go


----------



## amarberry

Franzenel said:


> Got my activate code i am all In and good to go



I got my number!  How do I get an activate code???


----------



## Franzenel

call back option 6 tech services.  they will give you your club ID number and activate code


----------



## amarberry

Franzenel said:


> call back option 6 tech services.  they will give you your club ID number and activate code


Thanks!!!!


----------



## wn01aa

Franzenel said:


> call back option 6 tech services.  they will give you your club ID number and activate code





amarberry said:


> I got my number!  How do I get an activate code???



I plan to call on Monday since I was recorded on March 29th. Did you use option 3 and what did you say to the person to get your number? Thanks.


----------



## Franzenel

I told them my wife accidentally tossed it in the trash when she was picking up the junk mail in the kitchen and I didn't want to dig through it to get it if I didn't have too. It took two calls but the second lady got me the number right away.

and yes used Option 3


----------



## Heather Heflin

Ugh I just called and the woman tried to tell me it can take 8 weeks to transfer the info  I get so many different answers .. Guess I'll try again Monday.


----------



## wn01aa

Heather Heflin said:


> Ugh I just called and the woman tried to tell me it can take 8 weeks to transfer the info  I get so many different answers .. Guess I'll try again Monday.



When you called did you tell the truth that you bought resale and wanted your member number? One person got their number once by saying they were calling to book a vacation but had lost their membership number.


----------



## Heather Heflin

wn01aa said:


> When you called did you tell the truth that you bought resale and wanted your member number? One person got their number once by saying they were calling to book a vacation but had lost their membership number.




Told her I was coming in a 3 weeks and needed to order my annual passes to book fast passes and she looked up the contract info and said it was still in the previous owners name and that's when she's like it can take 8 weeks but the other lady I talked to yesterday told me to call today and see if it was done so hopefully Monday I can get it.


----------



## amarberry

wn01aa said:


> I plan to call on Monday since I was recorded on March 29th. Did you use option 3 and what did you say to the person to get your number? Thanks.



I used option 3.  I just said that I was a new member and that my deed was recorded on 3/28.  I told her that I needed to purchase our APs for an upcoming trip and that member services said that I could talk to them about getting my membership number.  It was easier than I thought it would be...I must have gotten a good person to talk to.


----------



## Wobbley

Franzenel said:


> I closed on the 28th and i just got an Update from USPS saying a package is getting ready to ship from Florida to my address.  I love that I signed up for that now anytime I have a package knowing or not I get a notification something is coming.  i have it for fedex, UPS, and USPS.  no surprises for me.



How do you set this up?


----------



## Franzenel

Wobbley said:


> How do you set this up?


Go to each one of their websites and sign up.  you can then turn on notifications.  I have them all setup to send me a text message.


----------



## Heather Heflin

wn01aa said:


> I plan to call on Monday since I was recorded on March 29th. Did you use option 3 and what did you say to the person to get your number? Thanks.




I got my number today and closed the 3/29


----------



## crazyventures

Final Timeline

Offer Accepted: 1/15
Sent for ROFR: 1/20
Passed ROFR: 2/19
Received Closing Docs: 3/10
Closing Docs/Payment Sent: 3/14
Closed: 3/21 or 3/22
Deed Recorded: 3/23
Member Number (over phone): 4/8
Member Number (mail): 4/9 with letter dated 4/1.

All booked for my January trip!


----------



## gharter

Heather Heflin said:


> I got my number today and closed the 3/29



Congratulations.  And you didn't even have to call?  Now the real fun begins with vacations.


----------



## mab2012

wn01aa said:


> When you called did you tell the truth that you bought resale and wanted your member number? One person got their number once by saying they were calling to book a vacation but had lost their membership number.



I really don't think it matters if you tell the truth or not.  If you get someone who's inclined to be helpful, they will be.  Otherwise... not.

I didn't make anything up when I called for my membership number.  The first person I talked to fed me a bunch of outright lies (and I *know* now that they were lies, based on the postmark of the letter I eventually received - two months after it was sent).  The second person was very helpful, no issue at all.  And I talked to member administration (option 2).

Just a small word of caution - based on what others have reported, they *do* know when the letter has been mailed.  So if you try the "I can't find my letter" line too early, they'll know you're lying.  Whether or not you care depends on the individual, I guess.


----------



## wn01aa

I called and received my membership number but still need the activation code and club id number. Someone before mentioned using option 6 but there only seems to be option 1, 2, and 3 when I called. Does anyone know which number to press to get the codes? 
Thanks.


----------



## wn01aa

wn01aa said:


> I called and received my membership number but still need the activation code and club id number. Someone before mentioned using option 6 but there only seems to be option 1, 2, and 3 when I called. Does anyone know which number to press to get the codes?
> Thanks.



Okay. It was option 6 in member services which was option 1. In now and logged in.


----------



## NoodlesMom

Question...We've sent in our closing docs and the sellers sent there's last week.  Will the broker tell us when we've officially closed or should I keep checking to see if the deed was recorded?


----------



## Franzenel

NoodlesMom said:


> Question...We've sent in our closing docs and the sellers sent there's last week.  Will the broker tell us when we've officially closed or should I keep checking to see if the deed was recorded?



My title company emailed me when they finished the closing.  I then checked the website the next business day and it was recorded.


----------



## Wobbley

Closed 3/31 got my member number by phone today 4/12

Final Timeline!

1/18 offer accepted
1/22 sent to rofr
2/19 passed rofr
3/9 Estoppable back (we were not told I called the 11th for unrelated info and found out they had it)
3/11 closing documents received and sent back funds wired.
3/30 Closed
3/31 recorded and sent to Disney
4/12 Got my member number by phone.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Meandnevaeh said:


> Offer accepted 1/30
> Sent to ROFR 2/6
> Passed ROFR 3/2
> Recieved closing docs 3/16
> Returned3/17
> *** recieved buyers docs 3/18
> Waiting on sellers to return/closing
> *** receives chutes closing docs 4/13


An update here, finally closing company receives sellers closing docs, and email says they have to wait on one more document from Disney and should close in a couple days, longest process ever!


----------



## npmadsen

Meandnevaeh said:


> An update here, finally closing company receives sellers closing docs, and email says they have to wait on one more document from Disney and should close in a couple days, longest process ever!


That really is long
Hope you get your number quickly


----------



## ScubaCat

Meandnevaeh said:


> An update here, finally closing company receives sellers closing docs, and email says they have to wait on one more document from Disney and should close in a couple days, longest process ever!



They generally do a final points verification before closing the file. Should only take a day or two. Then you'll see the deed recorded and 2-3 more interminable weeks later you'll get your member number. 

Congrats on surviving the process! You've had quite an ordeal there compared to many of us. I've been hoping that would work out for you in the end. And I'm really glad you're grandfathered in to the perks. You certainly paid your dues for them in waiting and worrying!


----------



## linzjane88

Offer Accepted: 2/3
Sent for ROFR: 2/5
Passed ROFR: 3/2
Received Closing Docs: 3/18
Closing Docs/Payment Sent: 4/5
Closed: 4/12
Deed Recorded: 4/13
Member Number (over phone): 4/25 (took 4 phone calls)
Member Packet (no cards or member number): 4/27
Member Number (mail):


----------



## Meandnevaeh

ScubaCat said:


> They generally do a final points verification before closing the file. Should only take a day or two. Then you'll see the deed recorded and 2-3 more interminable weeks later you'll get your member number.
> 
> Congrats on surviving the process! You've had quite an ordeal there compared to many of us. I've been hoping that would work out for you in the end. And I'm really glad you're grandfathered in to the perks. You certainly paid your dues for them in waiting and worrying!


Thank you'd much, I know I've posted about it a few times, but my real life friends  and family don't understand


----------



## gluestickgirl

mailing our docs tomorrow...  jumping over to this thread for the last bit of waiting!

2/5 offer accepted
2/9 sent for ROFR
3/7 passed ROFR
4/11 rec'd closing docs
4/13 rec'd email confirmation from DVC that "received" in the email about the changes DOES mean rec'd for ROFR. (we weren't thrilled w/ the vagueness there, and wanted something in writing)
4/14 mailing docs + check


----------



## ScubaCat

Meandnevaeh said:


> Thank you'd much, I know I've posted about it a few times, but my real life friends  and family don't understand



You're in the home stretch now.  And you'll get a membership card for discounts and stuff, too. woohoo!


----------



## SuperRob

SuperRob---$150-$15569-110-VGF-APR- 12/16, 100/17, 100/18, sent 1/19, passed 2/19, closing docs received 3/14, CLOSED 4/14!

Our closing date was original 4/19, but we were able to close 5 days early. It probably would have been sooner if we hadn't had delays in getting our docs printed, getting a notary involved, and then realizing we were out of checks (and needed a voided one for the financing).

Since we're existing members, I'm hoping our deed will be recorded quickly and points loaded without us having to worry about delays in getting our member number. Although all I'll be doing is banking those points ... 

So now we have a little additional celebration for our trip to Aulani next week!


----------



## krazazian

Updated Timeline

ROFR Sent - 2/18
ROFR Passed -3/8
Documents Received - 3/25
Documents Sent - 3/26
Closed and Deed sent for recording - 4/14 (Took long b/c seller took awhile to send closing docs back)


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Updated timeline:

Contract signed 3/3
Submitted to ROFR 3/4
Passed ROFR 3/29
Closing docs received and overnighted back 4/13
Funds wired to close 4/14
Seller signed closing docs 4/14
Deed Recorded 4/18
Received member # 4/29


----------



## Franzenel

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> How long before I should start stalking the comptroller site?



How much do you want to turture yourself?  They won't update over the weekend so you might as well wait till Monday.


----------



## bristowe

Hi
I've been reading through and I'm wondering if there is a Master Thread with all the acronyms and phone numbers : )  We just PASSED ROFR today!! My agent Kevin from Disney Vacation Club resales says we will get our closing documents in about 3 weeks. So here is what I think will happen next based on what I've read. Any help would be appreciated : ) 

ROFR Sent - 3/23
ROFR Passed -4/18
Documents Received - maybe may 9th based on the "three weeks" he mentioned
Documents Sent - maybe 5/10 or 5/11 we will send back with cashier's check (??)
Closed and Deed sent for recording - This will be dependant upon seller getting their documents in. 

Recording - how long does this usually take? Is this when I use the OC website to watch for the recording? 

Disney vacation club set up- I think I should call 10 days after the recording to start asking daily if my membership is in the system? I am guessing that would be the regular DVC number on the disney page. 

We are trying to go between August and October as we have expiring southwest airline tix so I am as anxious as everyone else to ball park the timing of this.

Also, this is in my email re: ownership. I think it should state as of April 4th, if your contract has not already been received by Disney...

I am looking for something more official from Disney that we will have perks as we had planned on the annual pass discount in our purchasing decision.

Thanks so much if you've read this much. i tried to be brief but like all things disney, it's a mystery until you learn all the acronyms, secrets, and idiosyncrasies! 

*As of March 21, 2011, you will not be able to use the vacation points associated with this Ownership Interest to make reservations for the Concierge or Disney Collection options such as Disney Cruise Line, Adventures by Disney, or select Disney resorts.  Further, as of April 4, 2016, you will not have access to other Disney Vacation Club incidental benefits (also known as Membership Extras) such as Member discounts on dining, shopping, Member-exclusive events, and certain special Member offers.Do not purchase your Ownership Interest in reliance on access to or the ability to transfer these Disney Vacation Club incidental benefits.*

*DVD is not responsible for confirming the amount of the current year’s allotment of Vacation Points from the Ownership Interest that may currently be available for use by Buyer(Grantee).  Buyer (Grantee) is solely responsible for confirming with Seller (Grantor) the amount of Vacation Points currently available for use.*


----------



## NoodlesMom

Our timeline
ROFR Sent - 2/12
ROFR Passed -3/7
Documents Received - 4/4
Documents Sent - 4/5
Closed and Deed sent for recording - 4/15
Deed Recorded 4/18


----------



## gharter

bristowe said:


> Hi
> I've been reading through and I'm wondering if there is a Master Thread with all the acronyms and phone numbers : )  We just PASSED ROFR today!! My agent Kevin from Disney Vacation Club resales says we will get our closing documents in about 3 weeks. So here is what I think will happen next based on what I've read. Any help would be appreciated : )
> 
> ROFR Sent - 3/23
> ROFR Passed -4/18
> Documents Received - maybe may 9th based on the "three weeks" he mentioned
> Documents Sent - maybe 5/10 or 5/11 we will send back with cashier's check (??)
> Closed and Deed sent for recording - This will be dependant upon seller getting their documents in.
> 
> Recording - how long does this usually take? Is this when I use the OC website to watch for the recording?
> 
> Disney vacation club set up- I think I should call 10 days after the recording to start asking daily if my membership is in the system? I am guessing that would be the regular DVC number on the disney page.
> 
> We are trying to go between August and October as we have expiring southwest airline tix so I am as anxious as everyone else to ball park the timing of this.
> 
> Also, this is in my email re: ownership. I think it should state as of April 4th, if your contract has not already been received by Disney...
> 
> I am looking for something more official from Disney that we will have perks as we had planned on the annual pass discount in our purchasing decision.
> 
> Thanks so much if you've read this much. i tried to be brief but like all things disney, it's a mystery until you learn all the acronyms, secrets, and idiosyncrasies!
> 
> *As of March 21, 2011, you will not be able to use the vacation points associated with this Ownership Interest to make reservations for the Concierge or Disney Collection options such as Disney Cruise Line, Adventures by Disney, or select Disney resorts.  Further, as of April 4, 2016, you will not have access to other Disney Vacation Club incidental benefits (also known as Membership Extras) such as Member discounts on dining, shopping, Member-exclusive events, and certain special Member offers.Do not purchase your Ownership Interest in reliance on access to or the ability to transfer these Disney Vacation Club incidental benefits.*
> 
> *DVD is not responsible for confirming the amount of the current year’s allotment of Vacation Points from the Ownership Interest that may currently be available for use by Buyer(Grantee).  Buyer (Grantee) is solely responsible for confirming with Seller (Grantor) the amount of Vacation Points currently available for use.*




Your timeline seems reasonable.  After ROFR, we received our closing docs about 2 weeks later.   We closed 10 days later, but then it took almost 2 weeks for the deed to be recorded.  Others have had that done in 2 days.  You can look online to see when the deed is recorded.  About 2 weeks after the deed is recorded seems to be the time that your membership number becomes available.

Given the dates you are looking for, I would guess you will have better luck late August or September.  October is Wine and Food at EPCOT.  We were late to get a reservation due to the timing of our closing.  When we looked most everything in October and early November was full.  You might get lucky with cancellations.

Good luck.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Our timeline thus far:
> 
> Contract signed 3/3
> Submitted to ROFR 3/4
> Passed ROFR 3/29
> Closing docs received and overnighted back 4/13
> Funds wired to close 4/14
> 
> How long before I should start stalking the comptroller site?


Deed was recorded today! (Closing was Thursday)


----------



## Meandnevaeh

I've been waiting a long time for this now, been checking the OCC daily, and yeah, finally today my deed is recorded. I haven't been notified of the closing yet from either broker or closing company. But it's finally done!!!! It's official now, beyond excited.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Meandnevaeh said:


> I've been waiting a long time for this now, been checking the OCC daily, and yeah, finally today my deed is recorded. I haven't been notified of the closing yet from either broker or closing company. But it's finally done!!!! It's official now, beyond excited.


I checked the OC site twice earlier today and nothing was there yet. At 5pm my broker emailed me to me to say the closing was complete and I immediately checked the OC site and boom - it was there. Recorded this afternoon.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> I checked the OC site twice earlier today and nothing was there yet. At 5pm my broker emailed me to me to say the closing was complete and I immediately checked the OC site and boom - it was there. Recorded this afternoon.


I know that it seems my rep at the TSS seems to have been off for the last 4 Monday's, I think she usually works weekends, most likely the reason for her not emailing me yet. I should have closed over 2 1/2 weeks ago, but the sellers took forever to return their paperwork. I was informed last week that the sellers had returned their paperwork via DHL last Monday and that once they had everything in hand we would move on to closing... I've been checking the OCC daily since last Wednesday. Now just to wait on my member number!


----------



## gharter

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Deed was recorded today! (Closing was Thursday)



That's great news.  Hopefully you should have your member number in about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## gluestickgirl

Haven't gotten official word that we closed - but since our deed has been recorded I'm guessing we did.  



2/5 offer accepted
2/9 sent for ROFR
3/7 passed ROFR
4/11 rec'd closing docs
4/13 rec'd email confirmation from DVC that "received" in the email about the changes DOES mean rec'd for ROFR. (we weren't thrilled w/ the vagueness there, and wanted something in writing)
4/14 mailed docs + check
4/18 deed recorded


----------



## linzjane88

Meandnevaeh said:


> I have the same notifications services set up, I love the feature.



How do I get signed up for this?! It will save me time stalking  my mailbox. I created a my usps account, speed it automatically tell me when someone is sending me something?


----------



## Blended Disney

Offer sent and accepted 2/27
Sent to ROFR 3/1
Passed ROFR 3/28
Received Closing Docs 4/13
Returned Closing Docs and Funds 4/14
Closed ?
Deed Recorded 4/20
Member Number ?

The final stretch of waiting


----------



## gluestickgirl

gluestickgirl said:


> Haven't gotten official word that we closed - but since our deed has been recorded I'm guessing we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 2/5 offer accepted
> 2/9 sent for ROFR
> 3/7 passed ROFR
> 4/11 rec'd closing docs
> 4/13 rec'd email confirmation from DVC that "received" in the email about the changes DOES mean rec'd for ROFR. (we weren't thrilled w/ the vagueness there, and wanted something in writing)
> 4/14 mailed docs + check
> 4/18 deed recorded



found out that our very long wait for closing was not disney or estoppel ... but our sellers not getting info in. a little frustrating, and i'm glad it's behind us!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

gluestickgirl said:


> found out that our very long wait for closing was not disney or estoppel ... but our sellers not getting info in. a little frustrating, and i'm glad it's behind us!


Mine was just like yours, passed ROFR on 3/2, and didn't close until 4/18, also because the sellers took so long to return their paperwork, they took almost 26 days from receiving closing docs.


----------



## Westy2701

Westy2701---$125-$13,156-100-BCV-September-100/15; 100/16; 100/17-No MF's till 2017

Accepted 2/11
Sent ROFR 2/12
Passed 3/7
Closing Doc Received 3/18
Sent back 3/21 
Closed 3/30
Deed Recorded 4/4 
Member # in mail - 4/18 (got Club ID by phone immediately) 

First American was a little lax with keeping me informed. Agent from TSS was great though and kept checking in with them trying to get answers.


----------



## linzjane88

Got signed up for My USPS. So far no shipments from Florida . Are we for sure they send in  packaging that triggers the alert? Now I'm stalking my mailbox AND the usps website.


----------



## mynameisnobody

linzjane88 said:


> Got signed up for My USPS. So far no shipments from Florida . Are we for sure they send in  packaging that triggers the alert? Now I'm stalking my mailbox AND the usps website.


When I did my direct purchase, DVC sent the package via FedEx. Even though I also get alerts from them it wasn't until a day after I received the package that I received notice. Sometimes the delivery notifications aren't exactly sent in a timely manner. I blame that on FedEx in that case.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

Westy2701 said:


> Westy2701---$125-$13,156-100-BCV-September-100/15; 100/16; 100/17-No MF's till 2017
> 
> Accepted 2/11
> Sent ROFR 2/12
> Passed 3/7
> Closing Doc Received 3/18
> Sent back 3/21
> Closed 3/30
> Deed Recorded 4/4
> Member # in mail - 4/18 (got Club ID by phone immediately)
> 
> First American was a little lax with keeping me informed. Agent from TSS was great though and kept checking in with them trying to get answers.


 
Congrats and welcome home! 

May I ask you how you were able to get member services to provide you with your member # before receiving it in the mail? Our deed was recorded 4/18 and I desperately need to book a reservation with our new account. Any tips or pointers are appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

linzjane88 said:


> Got signed up for My USPS. So far no shipments from Florida . Are we for sure they send in  packaging that triggers the alert? Now I'm stalking my mailbox AND the usps website.


Yes, I get emails from USPS, fed ex and UPS when I have packages, as I tend to do a lot of shopping online, and also do a small direct sales business in my spare time, I am always receiving packages.


----------



## linzjane88

Meandnevaeh said:


> Yes, I get emails from USPS, fed ex and UPS when I have packages, as I tend to do a lot of shopping online, and also do a small direct sales business in my spare time, I am always receiving packages.



No scheduled deliveries from anybody. Sundays are the worst. Just KNOWING  nothing is going to show up today is sad. Tomorrow will be day 13. I might try the ol'phone call trick tomorrow.


----------



## linzjane88

Called and was shot down for the member number


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

I'm sorry! I got a lady yesterday that looked for me, but we weren't in the system yet. It's only been 7 days as of today since our deed was recorded so I assumed I wouldn't be able get it.


----------



## linzjane88

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> I'm sorry! I got a lady yesterday that looked for me, but we weren't in the system yet. It's only been 7 days as of today since our deed was recorded so I assumed I wouldn't be able get it.



I called back .... I am on hold right now 
ETA:  They said my letter got sent out today but no dice on a verbal number. They said it got transferred Friday--that would be 10 days after recording. Round 3?


----------



## gharter

linzjane88 said:


> I called back .... I am on hold right now


usually takes about 2 weeks to get in to the system.  Then it seems to take 2 or 3 phone calls to Option 3 to get your number.
Good luck on the final wait!


----------



## linzjane88

They see it. They know. Just tell me! 

Round 3 initiated! I hope they can't see my phone calls prior to this...

ETA: Fail. That lady was the worst of all of them!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

linzjane88 said:


> I called back .... I am on hold right now
> ETA:  They said my letter got sent out today but no dice on a verbal number. They said it got transferred Friday--that would be 10 days after recording. Round 3?


I bet you'll get the letter by Friday! Great news!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

linzjane88 said:


> I called back .... I am on hold right now
> ETA:  They said my letter got sent out today but no dice on a verbal number. They said it got transferred Friday--that would be 10 days after recording. Round 3?


I wonder if we can pay to have them overnight it instead of shipping via snail mail?


----------



## linzjane88

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> I wonder if we can pay to have them overnight it instead of shipping via snail mail?


GOT IT GOT  IT GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gharter

linzjane88 said:


> GOT IT GOT  IT GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats!!!  It's a great feeling to be done with that part.

Now call to get your club id number and activation code an you'll get set.


----------



## linzjane88

gharter said:


> Congrats!!!  It's a great feeling to be done with that part.
> 
> Now call to get your club id number and activation code an you'll get set.


So what I did was go option#3, told them I am trying to book for a trip and that I have my contract number but not my membership number. The lady pu tme on hold and I totally didn't think it was going to happen but she gave it to me! It was my 4th call today


----------



## ScubaCat

It just depends on who answers.  You can ask them to transfer you to get set up online right away, too, on the same call.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

linzjane88 said:


> GOT IT GOT  IT GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome!!!! Yay! Via phone?


----------



## linzjane88

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Awesome!!!! Yay! Via phone?


Yep- by phone. Booked and excited!!


----------



## SuperRob

Quick question ... I see my new contract in my DVC account, correctly listed as 100 points at VGF. However, it shows no points available for the next four years. I assumed the transfer isn't quite finished yet, and maybe they still need to put the points in. Is this normal? How much longer might that part of the process take?  We're trying to wait list VGC for September, so the sooner the better.

Edit: Funny enough, I was able to wait list even though I didn't have any points "available." So hopefull the points are loaded before (if!) the wait list comes through.


----------



## YoSteph

YoSteph: SSR Sept UY 0/2016, 150/2017...Sent 2/22, Passed ROFR 3/18, Closing Documents 4/13.
Funds and paperwork Sent 4/14. Notification that signed contracts (buyer & seller), funds received, sale officially 'Closed' and sent to OCC 4/20. Deed recorded according to OCC website 4/25. Now waiting some more for Member #, etc.


----------



## Westy2701

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Congrats and welcome home!
> 
> May I ask you how you were able to get member services to provide you with your member # before receiving it in the mail? Our deed was recorded 4/18 and I desperately need to book a reservation with our new account. Any tips or pointers are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Congrats and Welcome Home to you as well! 

I received my Member # in the mail on April 18.  Same day over the phone I received my Club ID, which is needed to set up your online profile.  This usually comes in a Welcome Package but well after you get the number.   It only took 2 weeks after deed was recorded so you should be getting your letter very soon!  Once you do, call up Member Services and they should give you your Club ID, then log on to DVCmember.com and set up your profile.. From here you'll be able to make reservations and manage your points! 

Enjoy!!


----------



## dpjl

timeline:
sent ROFR 3/3
passed ROFR 3/29
Closing docs received 4/20
sent back 4/21
closed 4/26
recorded 4/27

this is a small 50 pt OKW contract we added to supplement our BWV contract.  Will I just notice it when I log in or do I have to wait and get a new number?  Next trip Nov at BWV for F&W! can't wait


----------



## Westy2701

dpjl said:


> timeline:
> sent ROFR 3/3
> passed ROFR 3/29
> Closing docs received 4/20
> sent back 4/21
> closed 4/26
> recorded 4/27
> 
> this is a small 50 pt OKW contract we added to supplement our BWV contract.  Will I just notice it when I log in or do I have to wait and get a new number?  Next trip Nov at BWV for F&W! can't wait



If you're use year Month is the same it should be under same number otherwise they'll send you a new number and have to set-up that membership and merge with your profile.  Enjoy!


----------



## SuperRob

SuperRob said:


> Quick question ... I see my new contract in my DVC account, correctly listed as 100 points at VGF. However, it shows no points available for the next four years. I assumed the transfer isn't quite finished yet, and maybe they still need to put the points in. Is this normal? How much longer might that part of the process take?  We're trying to wait list VGC for September, so the sooner the better.
> 
> Edit: Funny enough, I was able to wait list even though I didn't have any points "available." So hopefull the points are loaded before (if!) the wait list comes through.



Points showed up in our account today, so the turnaround after closing was pretty quick!


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

SuperRob said:


> Points showed up in our account today, so the turnaround after closing was pretty quick!


That's great news! Congrats. 

May I ask what day your deed was recorded?


----------



## dpjl

Westy2701 said:


> If you're use year Month is the same it should be under same number otherwise they'll send you a new number and have to set-up that membership and merge with your profile.  Enjoy!


----------



## linzjane88

This is what I got in the mail today:




There is the points brochure, magnets, and a generic SSR document stating annual dues and other boring things. No member number paperwork or cards . Of note is that the mail came from "Innotrac Corp" 2200 Cedars Rd, Lawrenceville, GA. No mention of Disney on the package. It was sent priority 2 day.

Updated timeline:
Offer Accepted: 2/3
Sent for ROFR: 2/5
Passed ROFR: 3/2
Received Closing Docs: 3/18
Closing Docs/Payment Sent: 4/5
Closed: 4/12
Deed Recorded: 4/13
Member Number (over phone): 4/25 (took 4 phone calls)
Member Packet (no cards or member number): 4/27
Member Number (mail):4/29
Member cards :


----------



## SuperRob

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> That's great news! Congrats.
> 
> May I ask what day your deed was recorded?



No idea. Not even sure how to find that out. We were notified we had closed on April 14.


----------



## SuperRob

linzjane88 said:


> This is what I got in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the points brochure, magnets, and a generic SSR document stating annual dues and other boring things. No member number paperwork or cards . Of note is that the mail came from "Innotrac Corp" 2200 Cedars Rd, Lawrenceville, GA. No mention of Disney on the package. It was sent priority 2 day.



Will resale purchasers who already have a contract get a packet like that? All I really want are the car magnets, and we didn't get anything like that when we bought in 2011.


----------



## ScubaCat

That's the standard packet you get when you buy resale now.  The member number comes in a separate regular letter.

Innotrac is a marketing company I actually agreed to interview with about 15 years or so ago!  I ended up cancelling the interview due to taking a different job, but it's weird how stuff like that comes full circle.  Seeing that company name and address made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## ScubaCat

SuperRob said:


> Will resale purchasers who already have a contract get a packet like that? All I really want are the car magnets, and we didn't get anything like that when we bought in 2011.



Doubtful unless you establish a new membership (different UY).  I'll sell you one of my magnets... for one MILLION dollars!


----------



## SuperRob

ScubaCat said:


> Doubtful unless you establish a new membership (different UY).  I'll sell you one of my magnets... for one MILLION dollars!



Will you accept a third-party, out-of-state, bad check?


----------



## ScubaCat

SuperRob said:


> Will you accept a third-party, out-of-state, bad check?



Sure!  I prefer the "starter" checks with no info on them.  They're especially fun.  

BTW, the magnets are fine, but they're UBER-cheapo quality.  Literally, they could not be any thinner or they'd disappear, and the sticky stuff on the back needs multiple treatments of goo-gone to remove.  One good rain and they'll definitely be goners.  Ours are repurposed as refrigerator magnets.


----------



## SuperRob

I hear that. I just had a car wash destroy our DVC license plate frame. I wish Disney wouldn't cut corners on this stuff. I'd pay for good quality stuff.


----------



## ScubaCat

SuperRob said:


> I hear that. I just had a car wash destroy our DVC license plate frame. I wish Disney wouldn't cut corners on this stuff. I'd pay for good quality stuff.



17.99 for that crappy plastic license frame. I'd return it if it weren't such a hassle and the shipping cost. What a shame they peddle such garbage nowadays.


----------



## npmadsen

Getting closer
Offer accepted 3/4
Sent rofr 3/7
Passed 4/4
4/27 closing docs received
4/28 retuned docs And funds
Hope seller is fast


----------



## NoodlesMom

Could someone post the number and option numbers to use for member services?  I saw it posted before but now I can't find it.  Today is day 14 to post closing for me.  I can't wait until day 14 so I can attempt to get my number.  I'm from Houston and with all of the flooding recently, our mail has been a little bit behind.  I hope I get my letter soon.


----------



## aoconnor

My contract was submitted for ROFR on 4/25. Based on browsing this thread, it seems like it takes ~65-110 days to actually receive your member number from there. I'm a little concerned because the contract has 2015 points that need to be banked by 7/31, which would be 97 days. So if it slips towards the high end I could be out of luck.

My seller is international- do they have to actually physically mail the closing docs or can they email them? I’m worried if they have to mail overseas it will delay things towards the high end.

Thanks!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

aoconnor said:


> My contract was submitted for ROFR on 4/25. Based on browsing this thread, it seems like it takes ~65-110 days to actually receive your member number from there. I'm a little concerned because the contract has 2015 points that need to be banked by 7/31, which would be 97 days. So if it slips towards the high end I could be out of luck.
> 
> My seller is international- do they have to actually physically mail the closing docs or can they email them? I’m worried if they have to mail overseas it will delay things towards the high end.
> 
> Thanks!


They have to mail them because they need to be notarized.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Meandnevaeh said:


> They have to mail them because they need to be notarized.


You should find out if the seller can bank those points now.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Updated timeline:
> 
> Contract signed 3/3
> Submitted to ROFR 3/4
> Passed ROFR 3/29
> Closing docs received and overnighted back 4/13
> Funds wired to close 4/14
> Seller signed closing docs 4/14
> Deed Recorded 4/18
> Received member # 4/29




Yay! Got my member # today. Website access is all set up, points are in my account, and we are good to go!

This is a month sooner than I anticipated it would take when we started the buying process.

Edited to add: membership packet came today too 4/29


----------



## Meandnevaeh

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Yay! Got my member # today. Website access is all set up, points are in my account, and we are good to go!
> 
> This is a month sooner than I anticipated it would take when we started the buying process


My deed recorded the same day as yours, how did u get your member number? Did u call, I wasn't sure if I should try that or if I should wait? I really want to make a reservation for us in January, and the wait is killing me


----------



## NoodlesMom

Same question here.  I called earlier today and was told that my number is not in the system yet.  I may try to call back.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

I just tried calling, she confirmed for me that the transfer took place 4/27, and that everything was sent out on 4/28, she said that I should receive three mailings early next week, one with member number, one with welcome letter and one with membership ID cards, but said that she was not permitted to give me my member number over the phone I guess I'm still waiting a few more days


----------



## ScubaCat

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Yay! Got my member # today. Website access is all set up, points are in my account, and we are good to go!
> 
> This is a month sooner than I anticipated it would take when we started the buying process



I think waiting on the membership number is the worst part.  Just when you think you survived the worst, after ROFR and closing, they slap that extra couple of weeks onto the end--one last knife-twist to punish us for buying resale.  At least we'll never have that wait again!

Congrats on surviving and welcome home!


----------



## npmadsen

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Yay! Got my member # today. Website access is all set up, points are in my account, and we are good to go!
> 
> This is a month sooner than I anticipated it would take when we started the buying process


Congrats


----------



## NoodlesMom

I think this is the hardest wait so far!  This is great but I need my membership number .  So close, yet so far.  I'm sure I'll have it by next week.


----------



## disneylovinfamilyof6

disneylovinfamilyof6 said:


> Yay! Got my member # today. Website access is all set up, points are in my account, and we are good to go!
> 
> This is a month sooner than I anticipated it would take when we started the buying process





Meandnevaeh said:


> My deed recorded the same day as yours, how did u get your member number? Did u call, I wasn't sure if I should try that or if I should wait? I really want to make a reservation for us in January, and the wait is killing me



I called and they gave it to me. When I called Wednesday 4/27 it still wasn't in the system, but yesterday it was. Then yesterday  afternoon I received my membership packet in the mail.


----------



## NoodlesMom

NoodlesMom said:


> Our timeline
> ROFR Sent - 2/12
> ROFR Passed -3/7
> Documents Received - 4/4
> Documents Sent - 4/5
> Closed and Deed sent for recording - 4/15
> Deed Recorded 4/18



Final Timeline

4/29/2016
Received welcone packet in the mail.  Called member accounting and was told we were not yet in the system.  No membership #.

5/2/2016
Recieved membership #
I called member accounting and simply asked for my number.  No problems.

Made my first reservation for the end of June and was lucky enough to get the resort that I wanted!!!!


----------



## gharter

Congrats!  Looks like things went very smoothly.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

So excited to have my number finally!!!

Update:
Offer accepted 1/30
Sent to ROFR 2/6
Passed ROFR 3/2
Recieved closing docs 3/16
Returned3/17
*** recieved buyers docs 3/18
Waiting on sellers to return/closing
*** receives sellers closing docs 4/13
Deed recorded 4/18
Recieved welcome package on 4/29
Recieved Member number on 5/2/2016!!!


----------



## gharter

Meandnevaeh said:


> So excited to have my number finally!!!
> 
> Update:
> Offer accepted 1/30
> Sent to ROFR 2/6
> Passed ROFR 3/2
> Recieved closing docs 3/16
> Returned3/17
> *** recieved buyers docs 3/18
> Waiting on sellers to return/closing
> *** receives sellers closing docs 4/13
> Deed recorded 4/18
> Recieved welcome package on 4/29
> Recieved Member number on 5/2/2016!!!



Congrats!  Now the fun starts.


----------



## npmadsen

npmadsen said:


> Getting closer
> Offer accepted 3/4
> Sent rofr 3/7
> Passed 4/4
> 4/27 closing docs received
> 4/28 retuned docs And funds
> Hope seller is fast


Deed recorded today
Now to wait for number


----------



## dvcdream4fld

Offer accepted 3/9
Sent ROFR 3/12
Passed 4/6
Closing docs received 4/26
Returned docs and funds 4/27
Received email that seller has signed and docs were submitted 4/29

Waiting for that final email.


----------



## distracted

Offer accepted 3/12
Sent to ROFR 3/13
Passed 4/6
Closing docs received 4/26
Returned docs and funds 4/27
Waiting...


----------



## gluestickgirl

FINALLY! We tried calling for our member # a couple times - no dice. But it came today, and we booked our extra night in Sept (had booked on rented pts before we decided to buy) & got the last Poly lake view room. WOOHOO!

2/5 offer accepted
2/9 sent for ROFR
3/7 passed ROFR
4/11 rec'd closing docs
4/13 rec'd email confirmation from DVC that "received" in the email about the changes DOES mean rec'd for ROFR. (we weren't thrilled w/ the vagueness there, and wanted something in writing)
4/14 mailed docs + check
4/18 deed recorded
5/3 member # / letter rec'd


----------



## Blended Disney

Blended Disney said:


> Offer sent and accepted 2/27
> Sent to ROFR 3/1
> Passed ROFR 3/28
> Received Closing Docs 4/13
> Returned Closing Docs and Funds 4/14
> Closed ?
> Deed Recorded 4/20
> Member Number ?
> 
> The final stretch of waiting



Still waiting for Member # but points were loaded 5/2...called on 5/3 and was able to make first booking  and preliminary waitlists but they would not give out Member #...So no online account yet...a few more days I suppose


----------



## lmkoons

lmkoons---$80-$14,552-160-AKL-DEC-138/2015, 160/2016, 160/2017

Offer sent 12/31
Court approval (bankruptcy listing) 2/16
Sent for ROFR 2/23
Passed ROFR 3/16
Received and returned closing docs 4/11
Closed 5/2

I've been stalking the OC site for the past 2 days and just noticed a new record with our name showed up. However, it's listed as an affidavit not a deed. The attachment is the letter from DVD waiving ROFR. Is this normal? If so, how much longer does it typically take for the deed to show up??? In case you can't tell, I'm (im)patiently waiting.


----------



## Sophie_inBflo

Ugh!   Got the first member packet today (magnets, point chart), but no member number yet!   Looks like for most of you, that happened a few days later?   Was that via a phone call, or mail?


Here's our timeline:

Offer accepted 3/4
Sent to ROFR 3/7
Passed ROFR 4/4
Received/ returned closing docs 4/8
Buyer delays... grrr
Closed 4/18
Deed recorded 4/20
Received magnets/ point chart and sample contract (why?!?!)  on 5/4
Received Member number: ?????


----------



## Sophie_inBflo

lmkoons said:


> I've been stalking the OC site for the past 2 days and just noticed a new record with our name showed up. However, it's listed as an affidavit not a deed. The attachment is the letter from DVD waiving ROFR. Is this normal? If so, how much longer does it typically take for the deed to show up??? In case you can't tell, I'm (im)patiently waiting.





We had two records added to OC site:   ROFR (listed as a Notice) and contract transferring ownership from previous owners to us (listed as a deed).


----------



## lmkoons

Sophie_inBflo said:


> We had two records added to OC site:   ROFR and contract transferring ownership from previous owners to us.



Ok, that's a relief! I was a little worried that something got messed up. Thanks!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Sophie_inBflo said:


> Ugh!   Got the first member packet today (magnets, point chart), but no member number yet!   Looks like for most of you, that happened a few days later?   Was that via a phone call, or mail?
> 
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 
> Offer accepted 3/4
> Sent to ROFR 3/7
> Passed ROFR 4/4
> Received/ returned closing docs 4/8
> Buyer delays... grrr
> Closed 4/18
> Deed recorded 4/20
> Received magnets/ point chart and sample contract (why?!?!)  on 5/4
> Received Member number: ?????


Mine came in the mail 2 days after welcome package


----------



## Meandnevaeh

lmkoons said:


> lmkoons---$80-$14,552-160-AKL-DEC-138/2015, 160/2016, 160/2017
> 
> Offer sent 12/31
> Court approval (bankruptcy listing) 2/16
> Sent for ROFR 2/23
> Passed ROFR 3/16
> Received and returned closing docs 4/11
> Closed 5/2
> 
> I've been stalking the OC site for the past 2 days and just noticed a new record with our name showed up. However, it's listed as an affidavit not a deed. The attachment is the letter from DVD waiving ROFR. Is this normal? If so, how much longer does it typically take for the deed to show up??? In case you can't tell, I'm (im)patiently waiting.


I'd bet that by close of business today you will see your deed recorded.


----------



## ScubaCat

Meandnevaeh said:


> Mine came in the mail 2 days after welcome package


Congrats! You certainly had a wild ride there. It must be a huge relief to have that all done with.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats! You certainly had a wild ride there. It must be a huge relief to have that all done with.


Yes, thank you, it was a little bumpy. But I'm thinking worth it!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

Meandnevaeh said:


> Yes, thank you, it was a little bumpy. But I'm thinking worth it!!!



I bought an add-on contract recently from a husband and wife, and the husband actually passed away after ROFR was waived but before closing docs were signed!  It took the wife over two weeks to send in the deed -- not like I can be too upset or anything given the circumstances -- and the title/closing agent not only had to file an affidavit indicating such, but also had to request an updated ROFR waiver to correspond to that.  Fortunately it all worked out, but it was "interesting" to say the least!


----------



## SuperRob

For what it's worth, even though we bought resale and it was the same use year (points just showed up in our current DVCMember account), we did get a letter with our membership number, which was the same as our old membership number. No member packet, though.


----------



## distracted

distracted said:


> Offer accepted 3/12
> Sent to ROFR 3/13
> Passed 4/6
> Closing docs received 4/26
> Returned docs and funds 4/27
> Waiting...


Closed 5/5


----------



## krick86rn

Offer Accepted 3/4
Sent to ROFR 3/5
Passed ROFR 4/6
Closing docs received and sent back 4/22
Closed 5/3
Deed recorded 5/5
Now one of the worst waits...getting the membership # to book our first DVC trip!!


----------



## MommyBell08

Passed ROFR: 4/4
Received Closing Docs: 4/28
Closing Docs/Funds Sent: 4/29
Closed: 5/5
Deed Recorded: 
Member#:


----------



## ScubaCat

krick86rn said:


> Now one of the worst waits...getting the membership # to book our first DVC trip!!



Yes, finally somebody agrees with me!


----------



## lmkoons

lmkoons said:


> lmkoons---$80-$14,552-160-AKL-DEC-138/2015, 160/2016, 160/2017
> 
> Offer sent 12/31
> Court approval (bankruptcy listing) 2/16
> Sent for ROFR 2/23
> Passed ROFR 3/16
> Received and returned closing docs 4/11
> Closed 5/2
> 
> I've been stalking the OC site for the past 2 days and just noticed a new record with our name showed up. However, it's listed as an affidavit not a deed. The attachment is the letter from DVD waiving ROFR. Is this normal? If so, how much longer does it typically take for the deed to show up??? In case you can't tell, I'm (im)patiently waiting.



So here it is May 6th and still no deed on the OCC site. Why must every step of our buying process take so much longer than everyone else's??? It seems like most people's deeds are recorded 1-2 days after closing. I guess I'll just keep checking the OCC site on an hourly basis....


----------



## bonmarie_123

Ok, our SSR deed was recorded on the OCC website today but it's listed as Dishey's Saratega springs.... Anyone know if that obvious typo will be a problem? Sent an email to our broker but haven't heard back... Feeling nervous we will have to backtrack a little... I just want our membership number!


----------



## hjvigz72

krick86rn said:


> Offer Accepted 3/4
> Sent to ROFR 3/5
> Passed ROFR 4/6
> Closing docs received and sent back 4/22
> Closed 5/3
> Deed recorded 5/5
> Now one of the worst waits...getting the membership # to book our first DVC trip!!



We're in the same boat - our deed was recorded on 5/3 and we can hardly contain ourselves over here!!!!!


----------



## hurt817

hurt817 -- $115--$16436-138-BLT-MAR-0/15, 138/16, 138/17- sent 3/22, passed 4/18

Offer Accepted 3/18
Sent to ROFR 3/22
Passed ROFR 4/18
Closing docs received 5/2 sent back 5/3
Closed 5/4
Deed recorded 5/5

Joining in the waiting on Member # gang.......


----------



## lmkoons

lmkoons said:


> lmkoons---$80-$14,552-160-AKL-DEC-138/2015, 160/2016, 160/2017
> 
> Offer sent 12/31
> Court approval (bankruptcy listing) 2/16
> Sent for ROFR 2/23
> Passed ROFR 3/16
> Received and returned closing docs 4/11
> Closed 5/2
> Deed recorded 5/4
> 
> I've been stalking the OC site for the past 2 days and just noticed a new record with our name showed up. However, it's listed as an affidavit not a deed. The attachment is the letter from DVD waiving ROFR. Is this normal? If so, how much longer does it typically take for the deed to show up??? In case you can't tell, I'm (im)patiently waiting.



Finally found my deed on the OCC site. I had been searching with Disney as the Grantor. However, for resales Disney is only the Grantor on the 'affidavit' record. The sellers are the Grantor for the 'deed' record. I feel so dumb, but I'm relieved that our deed was recorded! 

Now I join the wait for my member number!


----------



## MommyBell08

We closed on the 5th and nothing recorded on the OCC site for us today. Now I wait through the weekend


----------



## ScubaCat

bonmarie_123 said:


> Ok, our SSR deed was recorded on the OCC website today but it's listed as Dishey's Saratega springs.... Anyone know if that obvious typo will be a problem? Sent an email to our broker but haven't heard back... Feeling nervous we will have to backtrack a little... I just want our membership number!



I doubt it matters, but send a note to the OCC clerk (http://occompt.com/about-the-comptroller/contact-us/ and select "official records" in the first box).  They had me in as MICHELLE (don't laugh... stop it!) and I sent them a note via that form and I received a reply that it was corrected barely an hour later during normal business hours.


----------



## bonmarie_123

ScubaCat said:


> I doubt it matters, but send a note to the OCC clerk (http://occompt.com/about-the-comptroller/contact-us/ and select "official records" in the first box).  They had me in as MICHELLE (don't laugh... stop it!) and I sent them a note via that form and I received a reply that it was corrected barely an hour later during normal business hours.


Thank you! I will do this!


----------



## LISRAREF

Well I'm now finally joining this part of the dreaded process....

Passed ROFR 4/13
Closing docs received 5/6
Closing docs sent 5/7

Now to wait for closing notification....


----------



## gr8tdame

AKV contract signed Mar23
Passed ROFR--------Apr 20
Closing doc recd-----May 5
Sent back by Fedex ---May 6

Almost at the finish line.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

gr8tdame said:


> AKV contract signed Mar23
> Passed ROFR--------Apr 20
> Closing doc recd-----May 5
> Sent back by Fedex ---May 6
> 
> Almost at the finish line.


Congrats! We passed on 4/21 hoping for my docs tomorrow!!


----------



## Disneyaddict16

Offer Sent and Accepted 3/5
Sent to ROFR 3/6
Passed ROFR 4/1
Closing docs received 4/26
Sent back 4/27
Closed 5/5
Deed recorded 5/9

Now to wait for our membership number!!

I know there is no guarantee we can get our membership number by calling but what is a good amount of time to wait before calling?


----------



## distracted

distracted said:


> Closed 5/5


Deed recorded 5/9
Final wait!!!


----------



## ScubaCat

distracted said:


> Deed recorded 5/9
> Final wait!!!



The worst part!  But congrats on making it to the home stretch!


----------



## MommyBell08

MommyBell08 said:


> Passed ROFR: 4/4
> Received Closing Docs: 4/28
> Closing Docs/Funds Sent: 4/29
> Closed: 5/5
> Deed Recorded: 5/9
> Member#:
> Cards:


----------



## MommyBell08

distracted said:


> Deed recorded 5/9
> Final wait!!!


Same! Here's hoping we get those #'s fast


----------



## CaerDallben

I finally closed! Just learned about it a little while ago.

Sent to ROFR 3/14
Passed ROFR 4/6
Closing docs received 4/26
Sent back 4/27
Closed 5/9

I'm so anxious to get my DVC package!


----------



## LISRAREF

Well we have closed!!!  Now to wait to see the deed recorded and get my member number...... And I start to wait again.....


Passed ROFR 4/13
Closing docs received 5/6
Closing docs sent 5/7
Closed 5/10
Deed recorded......waiting
Membership number....waiting


----------



## gr8tdame

AKV contract signed Mar23
Passed ROFR--------Apr 20
Closing doc recd-----May 5
Sent back by Fedex ---May 6
Deed registered with Orange County ----May10


----------



## hurt817

hurt817 said:


> hurt817 -- $115--$16436-138-BLT-MAR-0/15, 138/16, 138/17- sent 3/22, passed 4/18
> 
> Offer Accepted 3/18
> Sent to ROFR 3/22
> Passed ROFR 4/18
> Closing docs received 5/2 sent back 5/3
> Closed 5/4
> Deed recorded 5/5
> 
> Joining in the waiting on Member # gang.......




*update - called in today & was given Member #!!!! So excited - good luck to everyone waiting - hopefully you'll get yours soon.


----------



## ScubaCat

hurt817 said:


> *update - called in today & was given Member #!!!! So excited - good luck to everyone waiting - hopefully you'll get yours soon.



Congrats!  They seem to be finishing the transfers quickly lately.  I just bought an add-on and the points were in my account just a few days after closing.


----------



## gr8tdame

hurt817 said:


> *update - called in today & was given Member #!!!! So excited - good luck to everyone waiting - hopefully you'll get yours soon.



Wow that was fast. Maybe I should call them on Monday as I would like to get my member number so I can book.


----------



## npmadsen

hurt817 said:


> *update - called in today & was given Member #!!!! So excited - good luck to everyone waiting - hopefully you'll get yours soon.


What number did you call my deed was recorded on 5/3
What did you tell them?
Tia


----------



## hurt817

npmadsen said:


> What number did you call my deed was recorded on 5/3
> What did you tell them?
> Tia



(800) 800-9800 I just told them I had recently purchased resale & was just wondering if I was in their system yet. She asked me some security questions & said I was & asked me if I wanted my Member #. She also gave me the club ID & code to set up my login. They seemed to already have my SSN & I verified the last 4 digits so I don't know if that made a difference or not. I've been calling every day. So I'd definitely keep calling.

I was able to login & already booked my first stay. 

Hopefully you'll get it soon.


----------



## npmadsen

hurt817 said:


> (800) 800-9800 I just told them I had recently purchased resale & was just wondering if I was in their system yet. She asked me some security questions & said I was & asked me if I wanted my Member #. She also gave me the club ID & code to set up my login. They seemed to already have my SSN & I verified the last 4 digits so I don't know if that made a difference or not. I've been calling every day. So I'd definitely keep calling. Hopefully you'll get it soon!


Thank you
I'll give a try tomorrow


----------



## hurt817

npmadsen said:


> Thank you
> I'll give a try tomorrow



Fingers crossed its ready & they give it to you


----------



## npmadsen

hurt817 said:


> Fingers crossed its ready & they give it to you


On the phone waiting
Which dept did you speak with is it member accounting?
They did not see me in the system
Said I'll get the number by mail


----------



## bonmarie_123

npmadsen said:


> On the phone waiting
> Which dept did you speak with is it member accounting?
> They did not see me in the system
> Said I'll get the number by mail



I purchased via resale and just called also...and they saw me but said they don't give the number over the phone.... Such a bummer, I'm so tired of waiting!!


----------



## gharter

bonmarie_123 said:


> I purchased via resale and just called also...and they saw me but said they don't give the number over the phone.... Such a bummer, I'm so tired of waiting!!



When you call, it is option 3, seems to be the only one people have luck with.  And that seems to be random.  I had to call 3 times to get my information.


----------



## bonmarie_123

gharter said:


> When you call, it is option 3, seems to be the only one people have luck with.  And that seems to be random.  I had to call 3 times to get my information.


Thanks for the tip! I will keep trying!!


----------



## hurt817

npmadsen said:


> On the phone waiting
> Which dept did you speak with is it member accounting?
> They did not see me in the system
> Said I'll get the number by mail



YES - MEMBER ACCOUNTING WAS WHO I SPOKE WITH.  I'D KEEP TRYING DAILY.  THEY ORIGINALLY TOLD ME THAT TOO.


----------



## lmkoons

I too am calling Member Accounting every day, in hopes of getting my membership number. My deed was recorded 5/4. It's strange how some of the reps swear that it's against policy to give out the number over the phone, and others will just immediately check for you. Tuesday, I got a rep to check for me on the first try. Yesterday, I had to call back 5 times until I got someone who was willing to check. And today, the very first person checked for me. I don't understand why they can't all just check. What is the big deal, as long as they've verified that I am who I say I am?


----------



## LISRAREF

When you call after the sale is transferred, how did they verify who you are?  My resale only ever used my email, address, and phone number... It's not like they ever had my social to use that.  My broker told me they will verify my identity and then will give me my authentication code for the website to create the account.


----------



## lmkoons

LISRAREF said:


> When you call after the sale is transferred, how did they verify who you are?  My resale only ever used my email, address, and phone number... It's not like they ever had my social to use that.  My broker told me they will verify my identity and then will give me my authentication code for the website to create the account.



So far, they've only asked for my name and then said they didn't see me in their system. I had assumed if they actually found me in the system, they'd ask for additional info like SSN. Though, you're right, my SSN isn't anywhere on our contract either. So I'm not sure why others were being asked for that.


----------



## npmadsen

Just got my magnets and point chart booklet so will hound them tomorrow I must be in the system


----------



## Meandnevaeh

npmadsen said:


> Just got my magnets and point chart booklet so will hound them tomorrow I must be in the system


I recieved my member number in the mail two days after the member packet, they wouldn't give it to me over the phone, but she did confirm for me that the number had indeed been mailed, and yep, 2 days later I had it, I'm sure it had already been in the post when I called. I didn't want to keep calling everyday, so I was patient enough to wait. Just know that there's a good chance you will have the number in the mail within a day or two


----------



## hurt817

I think the only reason they had my SSN was we originally purchased Direct but cancelled in the 10 day period to buy resale.


----------



## YoSteph

UPDATE (also posted in Estoppel thread): YoSteph: SSR Sept UY 0/2016, 150/2017...Sent 2/22, Passed ROFR 3/18, Closing Documents 4/13.
Funds and paperwork Sent 4/14. Notification that signed contracts (buyer & seller), funds received, sale officially 'Closed' and sent to OCC 4/20. Deed recorded according to OCC website 4/25. 

Membership pack with Magnets and Points per Resort 5/7 (Priority Mail from Georgia). Member # (by mail) arrived 5/9 (dated 5/3). Called for Tech Assistance for Activation Codes and DW & I now have online access. Now the wait for Physical Membership ID Cards. 

FYI: My 'Digital Card' has a Blue Background with the DVC Logo watermarked in Silver and says I've been a member since 2006. I'm hoping this is the 'perks grandfathered' version of a digital card. 

When I called MS, the automated system asked for last 4 of my SSN. I skipped that step and they just verified all of the info I had given via the email purchase process. When we bought direct (rescinded within 10 day window) we were told SSN wasn't needed unless applying for financing.


----------



## npmadsen

My number came today
I booked my first trip very excited


----------



## MommyBell08

Deed Recorded 5/9

*UPDATE: Called today and used "Option one, Member Services" I GOT MY MEMBER NUMBER AND CLUB ID! I was able to book 10 nights in SEPTEMBER AT VWL! The cast member told me to call back to get my activation code for the website as it wasn't assigned yet. She said they would have it soon. She was so nice!


----------



## LISRAREF

Deed is recorded!  

Passed ROFR 4/13
Closing docs received 5/6
Closing docs sent 5/7
Closed 5/10
Deed recorded 5/11
Membership number....waiting


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Well, I recieved an actual membership card in the mail today, so I guess that whole thing about April 4th restrictions, grandfathered in, not grandfathered in, then grandfathered in, and the whole in limbo feeling I have had since starting this process, the card came today.!!!


----------



## bonmarie_123

Meandnevaeh said:


> Well, I recieved an actual membership card in the mail today, so I guess that whole thing about April 4th restrictions, grandfathered in, not grandfathered in, then grandfathered in, and the whole in limbo feeling I have had since starting this process, the card came today.!!!


How long after receiving your member number did your card come in the mail?  Recieved our member number yesterday (yay!) and just wondering when an actual card may show up....


----------



## Meandnevaeh

bonmarie_123 said:


> How long after receiving your member number did your card come in the mail?  Recieved our member number yesterday (yay!) and just wondering when an actual card may show up....


It was exactly 2 weeks


----------



## Meandnevaeh

Meandnevaeh said:


> It was exactly 2 weeks


But I did request to have one sent to me, even though when I had attempted to call to get my number over the phone the lady told me that I would be recieving 3 mailings, one with welcome packet and one with member number-both of which had already been mailed out(she wouldn't give me the number), and then in a few weeks(she said) they would mail out cards. Well two days later came the member number letter in the mail, I logged in and there's a spot to request new cards, that's what I did, so I'm not sure if it came because I requested or if it is the one the were going to send


----------



## bonmarie_123

Meandnevaeh said:


> But I did request to have one sent to me, even though when I had attempted to call to get my number over the phone the lady told me that I would be recieving 3 mailings, one with welcome packet and one with member number-both of which had already been mailed out(she wouldn't give me the number), and then in a few weeks(she said) they would mail out cards. Well two days later came the member number letter in the mail, I logged in and there's a spot to request new cards, that's what I did, so I'm not sure if it came because I requested or if it is the one the were going to send


Great! Thanks for the info -- I will do the same just in case!  I need that card to upgrade to the gold annual pass on our trip in November


----------



## gr8tdame

Deed was recorded May 10
Called member services today and am still not in the system.
Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## lmkoons

lmkoons said:


> lmkoons---$80-$14,552-160-AKL-DEC-138/2015, 160/2016, 160/2017
> 
> Offer sent 12/31
> Court approval (bankruptcy listing) 2/16
> Sent for ROFR 2/23
> Passed ROFR 3/16
> Received and returned closing docs 4/11
> Closed 5/2
> Deed recorded 5/4



Still waiting on my membership number. Been calling every day and they say I'm still not in the system. Reached out to my title company yesterday, since it's been so long. They swear my documents have been sent to DVD but are reaching out to their contact at DVD for confirmation. It's been over 24 hours and I still haven't heard anything. Kind of annoyed with our broker, who told us this bankruptcy listing would take a month longer than normal resales. Looking at others' timelines on here, ours has taken much longer than that.


----------



## Disneyaddict16

Deed Recorded 5/9
Called Member Services Option 1 and received my Membership Number today! Booked a 1 bedroom Villa for 2 nights before our cruise the end of September !  We are so excited!


----------



## dpjl

deed recorded 4/27, went out of town so thought for sure I'd have something in the mail by now.  Guess I'll be calling tomorrow I need to bank points before the end of May


----------



## dankil13

Offer accepted 3/15
Sent ROFR 3/15
Passed 4/8
Closing docs received 5/2
Returned docs and funds 5/3
Closing ???
Deed recorded 5/18

I never received notice of when we actually closed.  The deed was notarized on 5/9 by the seller so I assume sometime last week.  Now waiting for welcome package and member number


----------



## bristowe

We finally closed today! Next watch is for the filing....so for anyone waiting, here is our timeline 
$98-$15,095-140-BWV-SEP-140/16, 140/17, 140/18, 
sent to disney 3/23, 
passed ROFR 4/18,
buyer and seller closing documents@attorney 5/18,
closed 5/19

11 month window is 5/28 but it's unlikely we will have our number by that date. Hoping we can still get a BWV studio booking about a week later than anyone else. 

I've learned so much from everyone whIle waiting...a few more weeks to go!


----------



## lmkoons

Update: So my deed was recorded 5/4 and I've been calling DVC everyday. Today I talked to someone in Member Administration who told me they were currently processing title transfers they received at the end of March. She said they still haven't even received ours (despite our title company swearing they sent it) and that it would take approximately 4 weeks to process once they receive it. Does this sound right? Even my email from the title company mentions the title transfer can take 30 days, but it doesn't seem like that's the case for most folks on here.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

lmkoons said:


> Update: So my deed was recorded 5/4 and I've been calling DVC everyday. Today I talked to someone in Member Administration who told me they were currently processing title transfers they received at the end of March. She said they still haven't even received ours (despite our title company swearing they sent it) and that it would take approximately 4 weeks to process once they receive it. Does this sound right? Even my email from the title company mentions the title transfer can take 30 days, but it doesn't seem like that's the case for most folks on here.


Well I know for a fact that they already processed my title transfer and the deed was just recorded on 4/18, I already received in the mail my member number, welcome packet and new member cards. Purchased resale. So it's odd to say that they are just processing transfers from the end of March


----------



## bonmarie_123

lmkoons said:


> Update: So my deed was recorded 5/4 and I've been calling DVC everyday. Today I talked to someone in Member Administration who told me they were currently processing title transfers they received at the end of March. She said they still haven't even received ours (despite our title company swearing they sent it) and that it would take approximately 4 weeks to process once they receive it. Does this sound right? Even my email from the title company mentions the title transfer can take 30 days, but it doesn't seem like that's the case for most folks on here.


My deed was recorded 5/6, 5/12 when I called they could see me in the system and I received my member number in the mail 5/16.... I'd keep calling ... Hopefully you get someone who has better answers for you - that doesn't seem right.


----------



## distracted

Our deed was recorded 5/9, we called a few times with no luck and various responses. One time they said giving the number on the phone was against policy, another time they checked but said we weren't in the system yet and that it could take a few weeks to show up. We figured we would give it a few days and hope it came in the mail, but nothing so far. It is strange how each of these is treated differently and the responses are so varied depending on who you talk to. I would have loved the option for an email delivery so I could set up my account as soon as possible. So much waiting.


----------



## jealey

distracted said:


> Our deed was recorded 5/9, we called a few times with no luck and various responses. One time they said giving the number on the phone was against policy, another time they checked but said we weren't in the system yet and that it could take a few weeks to show up. We figured we would give it a few days and hope it came in the mail, but nothing so far. It is strange how each of these is treated differently and the responses are so varied depending on who you talk to. I would have loved the option for an email delivery so I could set up my account as soon as possible. So much waiting.



I agree that an email for account login should be standard protocol.


----------



## dpjl

Just called again today.  Deed recorded 4/27 and we're still not in the system.  We bought a small  (OKW 50 UY Oct ) loaded contract I don't think I'll be able to bank the 2015 points!  Oh well guess we'll have to make another trip to Disney


----------



## dpjl

bristowe said:


> We finally closed today! Next watch is for the filing....so for anyone waiting, here is our timeline
> $98-$15,095-140-BWV-SEP-140/16, 140/17, 140/18,
> sent to disney 3/23,
> passed ROFR 4/18,
> buyer and seller closing documents@attorney 5/18,
> closed 5/19
> 
> 11 month window is 5/28 but it's unlikely we will have our number by that date. Hoping we can still get a BWV studio booking about a week later than anyone else.
> 
> I've learned so much from everyone whIle waiting...a few more weeks to go!




Good Luck!  We bought a BWV contract last year and have a villa booked for F&W festival in Nov can't wait.  they go fast I booked a 2 bedroom and a studio 11 months out and had to waitlist one of the days for the studio.  it went through a few days later but boy was I surprised


----------



## MouseOfCards

Very frustrating. Deed recorded 4/19. Have not received any membership information. Contacted Disney, who said payment was received on 5/5 and transfer docs received 5/13. They said to contact title company regarding the delays. Title company provided tracking information showing documents arrived at Disney on 4/30, and said to contact DVC regarding the delays. Any ideas? What would you do?


----------



## gr8tdame

distracted said:


> Our deed was recorded 5/9, we called a few times with no luck and various responses. One time they said giving the number on the phone was against policy, another time they checked but said we weren't in the system yet and that it could take a few weeks to show up. We figured we would give it a few days and hope it came in the mail, but nothing so far. It is strange how each of these is treated differently and the responses are so varied depending on who you talk to. I would have loved the option for an email delivery so I could set up my account as soon as possible. So much waiting.



I called yesterday and was told still not in the system. Called today and spoke to Mandy in member services...she said it was against policy for them to give out the member numbe or to even  check if it was in the system. She said I would need to call my broker or to wait for it in the mail. Hung up and called back  and this CM checked and said I am still not in the system and to keep checking as Deeds recorded are usually in the system within 10-14 days.
Depending on who you speak to the info is different.


----------



## distracted

Our member number came today. Yay! Finally all set up!


----------



## LISRAREF

distracted said:


> Our member number came today. Yay! Finally all set up!


Glad you finally got it.... I'm hoping to
Get mine early this week since I was recorded on the 11th.....


----------



## gr8tdame

My deed was recorded on May10th... When I called yesterday I was still not in the system. Hope I get my member number soon.


----------



## bristowe

Happy for those who moved forward. gr8tdame, I bet if you call Monday you will get your number. It seems day 12 is the turning point and day 14-15 is the mail day from what I've been reading. Fingers crossed for you!! Ours was recorded yesterday 5/20, my 11 month booking day is 5/28, sooooo I am going to call on 5/28 even though I think it won't be available until 6/1. Fingers crossed for both of us. So close, and yet, so far!!


----------



## Ariel620

I received my membership number today by calling member services, option 3. I called back to try to make a reservation, and they said they can't do that yet since no points were loaded yet.  They said to call back in a few days, but I thought once I received my number I could finally make a reservation by calling.  Is something wrong?  I should have 160 points from 2016, plus some banked from 2015.


----------



## lmkoons

Ariel620 said:


> I received my membership number today by calling member services, option 3. I called back to try to make a reservation, and they said they can't do that yet since no points were loaded yet.  They said to call back in a few days, but I thought once I received my number I could finally make a reservation by calling.  Is something wrong?  I should have 160 points from 2016, plus some banked from 2015.



Out of curiosity, what date was your deed recorded? I'm just trying to get an idea of when I might receive my membership number. My deed was recorded 5/4 and I've been calling every day for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Ariel620

lmkoons said:


> Out of curiosity, what date was your deed recorded? I'm just trying to get an idea of when I might receive my membership number. My deed was recorded 5/4 and I've been calling every day for the past 2 weeks.



My deed was recorded 5/11.  AKV.


----------



## gr8tdame

My deed was recorded on 5/10 and still not in system.


----------



## gr8tdame

gr8tdame said:


> My deed was recorded on 5/10 and still not in system.



I called back this evening and told I was in the system but since my SSN was not  on file they could not confirm my identity and could not give me my member number.
Told to call back tomorrow between 9and5 and speak to someone in member administration. At least I know I am in the system. Now I just need to get my number so I can book before I need to bank my points.


----------



## LISRAREF

My wife just texted me saying we got an envelope from DVC today... Per her description it's the number letter but I'll have to confirm when I get home. She doesn't want to open it lol... We were recorded the 11th also for AKL


----------



## gr8tdame

LISRAREF said:


> My wife just texted me saying we got an envelope from DVC today... Per her description it's the number letter but I'll have to confirm when I get home. She doesn't want to open it lol... We were recorded the 11th also for AKL


Fingers crossed for you! We were recorded on the 10th and nothing in the mail from Disney yet.


----------



## LISRAREF

gr8tdame said:


> Fingers crossed for you! We were recorded on the 10th and nothing in the mail from Disney yet.


Bad info!!  It was an envelope from the lawyer who did closing.... Just a copy of the deed...... So upset now!!!


----------



## gr8tdame

LISRAREF said:


> Bad info!!  It was an envelope from the lawyer who did closing.... Just a copy of the deed...... So upset now!!!


Oh nooooo! This waiting is driving me crazy. I was hoping it was your membership packet.


----------



## LISRAREF

gr8tdame said:


> Oh nooooo! This waiting is driving me crazy. I was hoping it was your membership packet.


So was I.... and Shes asleep already.... Shes so in trouble for leading me on lol.....  How can she say it was from Disney when it clearly is from a lawyers office on the envelope!!!!!!


----------



## lmkoons

Another update. Called just now and they were able to confirm that my closing documents arrived on 5/20. Our deed was recorded way back on 5/4, so apparently our title company took their good old time sending everything to DVC. She said they are currently processing contracts that were received on 5/12 so ours should be in another week or two.


----------



## gr8tdame

Update. DVC telephone lines were down yesterday so unable to get through. Didn't bother calling today as I did not need the frustration. Received packet in mail today with 2 magnets and the points booklet and sample contract letter.
Hopefully will get member number tomorrow. This was my first DVC purchase....AKV.  I have had 3 different BWV contracts go to DVD for ROFR. They have taken all 3... The third one today.
Buying resale is a waiting and hoping game that is nerve wracking. 
Hopefully when I get my member number I can at least start making plans for the future.


----------



## LISRAREF

gr8tdame said:


> Update. DVC telephone lines were down yesterday so unable to get through. Didn't bother calling today as I did not need the frustration. Received packet in mail today with 2 magnets and the points booklet and sample contract letter.
> Hopefully will get member number tomorrow. This was my first DVC purchase....AKV.  I have had 3 different BWV contracts go to DVD for ROFR. They have taken all 3... The third one today.
> Buying resale is a waiting and hoping game that is nerve wracking.
> Hopefully when I get my member number I can at least start making plans for the future.



At least you know they processed your transfer then.  They wouldn't send the member kit out without it being done. I'm crossing my fingers for today as well.. I didn't get anything yesterday.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

gr8tdame said:


> Update. DVC telephone lines were down yesterday so unable to get through. Didn't bother calling today as I did not need the frustration. Received packet in mail today with 2 magnets and the points booklet and sample contract letter.
> Hopefully will get member number tomorrow. This was my first DVC purchase....AKV.  I have had 3 different BWV contracts go to DVD for ROFR. They have taken all 3... The third one today.
> Buying resale is a waiting and hoping game that is nerve wracking.
> Hopefully when I get my member number I can at least start making plans for the future.


My member number came in the mail two days after the welcome package, and the membership card was two weeks after that, all within the last month


----------



## gr8tdame

I called member services today and was advised my number was mailed out on Monday. They said they will not give out the member number over the telephone for resales.


----------



## LISRAREF

Just got the points book and product understanding pages.... No magnets though .....  I got jipped!


----------



## YoSteph

LISRAREF said:


> Just got the points book and product understanding pages.... No magnets though .....  I got jipped!


If you need magnets, I can share the love...they sent me a set for the Poly direct that I rescinded, and another for my SSR resale.


----------



## gr8tdame

I got my membership number in the mail yesterday (Friday) and called member tech and am all set online. Membership number arrived 2 days after packet.


----------



## dpjl

Sooooo annoyed.  Deed was recorded 4/27 still no membership number although I must say dvc have been very helpful looking for my number in the system.  I also emailed our title company they are "looking into it".  at least it's a small (50pt)  Oct UY OKW contract but it was loaded and we were hoping to bank the 2015 points...looks like that's not going to happen.  Lesson learnes make sure you have the sellers bank points!


----------



## LISRAREF

gr8tdame said:


> I got my membership number in the mail yesterday (Friday) and called member tech and am all set online. Membership number arrived 2 days after packet.



So glad your all set up!  I was expecting it today being two days but no such luck.... Hoping for Tuesday!


----------



## LISRAREF

gr8tdame said:


> I got my membership number in the mail yesterday (Friday) and called member tech and am all set online. Membership number arrived 2 days after packet.


Thanks for the offer, I'll survive so no big deal!  It seems Disney isn't very organized and all seeing how inconsistent they are at everything in the process...


----------



## ScubaCat

dpjl said:


> Sooooo annoyed.  Deed was recorded 4/27 still no membership number although I must say dvc have been very helpful looking for my number in the system.  I also emailed our title company they are "looking into it".  at least it's a small (50pt)  Oct UY OKW contract but it was loaded and we were hoping to bank the 2015 points...looks like that's not going to happen.  Lesson learnes make sure you have the sellers bank points!



If you explain the situation and timeline, they'll make an exception and allow you to bank them. Just ask when you get the membership number. No worries.


----------



## LISRAREF

Soooooo I am an idiot....... I was so busy with my son yesterday I apparently never got yesterdays mail which I got this morning...... I was all upset and then during lunch I saw the post office truck go by and freaked out........  Literally ran to my mailbox and there was my membership number!!!!!!!!!  All registered and ready to go!!!  WOOOOHOOO!!!

Passed ROFR 4/13
Closing docs received 5/6
Closing docs sent 5/7
Closed 5/10
Deed recorded 5/11
Welcome Package (Points Book) 5/26
Membership number 5/28
ID Cards.......Waiting


----------



## gr8tdame

LISRAREF said:


> Soooooo I am an idiot....... I was so busy with my son yesterday I apparently never got yesterdays mail which I got this morning...... I was all upset and then during lunch I saw the post office truck go by and freaked out........  Literally ran to my mailbox and there was my membership number!!!!!!!!!  All registered and ready to go!!!  WOOOOHOOO!!!
> 
> Passed ROFR 4/13
> Closing docs received 5/6
> Closing docs sent 5/7
> Closed 5/10
> Deed recorded 5/11
> Welcome Package (Points Book) 5/26
> Membership number 5/28
> ID Cards.......Waiting


Great everything is on the same schedule as mine. I'll let you know when my membership card arrives. Only problem nothing available to book at 7 months. Managed to book at AKV for April.


----------



## dpjl

ScubaCat said:


> If you explain the situation and timeline, they'll make an exception and allow you to bank them. Just ask when you get the membership number. No worries.


Oh thanks!  we have a big trip in Nov at BWV and was wondering what we'd do with those 50 points!  fingers crossed somebody will get this sorted happy for those getting their numbers but annoyed we're an April deed and still nothing...the wait continues!


----------



## MRL214

I spoke to Member Administration today.  They said that they're procession contracts from May 19th.  I'm the 24th...so close...


----------



## lmkoons

MRL214 said:


> I spoke to Member Administration today.  They said that they're procession contracts from May 19th.  I'm the 24th...so close...



Thanks for the info! They received my contract on the 20th so hopefully I'll be able to call and get my membership number tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MRL214

lmkoons said:


> Thanks for the info! They received my contract on the 20th so hopefully I'll be able to call and get my membership number tomorrow. Fingers crossed!



Let me know what happens!  Anxiously awaiting!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

lmkoons said:


> Thanks for the info! They received my contract on the 20th so hopefully I'll be able to call and get my membership number tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


How do you know when they've received your contract? By recording date?


----------



## lmkoons

DisneyHygienist said:


> How do you know when they've received your contract? By recording date?



The member administration rep gave me that date the last time I called. My deed was actually recorded back on 5/4, so it took DVC quite a while to receive my documents after closing.


----------



## Ohana2011

gr8tdame said:


> Update. DVC telephone lines were down yesterday so unable to get through. Didn't bother calling today as I did not need the frustration. Received packet in mail today with 2 magnets and the points booklet and sample contract letter.
> Hopefully will get member number tomorrow. This was my first DVC purchase....AKV.  I have had 3 different BWV contracts go to DVD for ROFR. They have taken all 3... The third one today.
> Buying resale is a waiting and hoping game that is nerve wracking.
> Hopefully when I get my member number I can at least start making plans for the future.


Oh my!!  I missed this, gr8tdame!!  They took your third BWV contract?!?! Unbelievable.  So sorry to hear.  This must be so frustrating.


----------



## Ohana2011

Forgive me if this has already been asked...  Anyone "grandfathered" into the pre 4/4/16 membership benefit changes receive a membership card yet?


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ok deed recorded yesterday 5/31. How many days before I start crazy calling member services trying to get my number. 5? 7? 10?


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked...  Anyone "grandfathered" into the pre 4/4/16 membership benefit changes receive a membership card yet?


I believe I read on here that someone did receive a card.


----------



## NoodlesMom

I closed on 4/18, so I'm one of the "grandfathered" contracts.  I received my membership card two days after my welcome packet.


----------



## gharter

Ohana2011 said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked...  Anyone "grandfathered" into the pre 4/4/16 membership benefit changes receive a membership card yet?



We closed the middle of March and finally received our cards in May.


----------



## Ohana2011

NoodlesMom said:


> I closed on 4/18, so I'm one of the "grandfathered" contracts.  I received my membership card two days after my welcome packet.





gharter said:


> We closed the middle of March and finally received our cards in May.


Glad to hear you received your cards...  My family & I were recently in Disney & spoke to someone at a Kioske.  He insisted that I was not going to recieve a card.  So I just wanted to check in & see how new resale members were doing with that.


----------



## distracted

I thought the wait was finally over, but no - now the wait to see if we get membership cards as first time members. I have been told we're grandfathered in as it was submitted to ROFR prior to 4/4 and once I had the account set up ordered the membership cards immediately. I have hope since I am seeing some have success - but it still feels pretty up in the air with how the grandfathering aspect is going to go.


----------



## dankil13

I called this morning and they said they received everything on May 20th but I'm not in the system yet.  They told me to try back early next week.


----------



## hbrother

I closed May 19th on my first contract. I'll be so happy to have my membership cards so I know we were "grandfathered", ROFR was March 10th.


----------



## gluestickgirl

Ohana2011 said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked...  Anyone "grandfathered" into the pre 4/4/16 membership benefit changes receive a membership card yet?



We got ours about a week after our member # paper. Our deed was recorded in mid April.


----------



## distracted

gluestickgirl said:


> We got ours about a week after our member # paper. Our deed was recorded in mid April.


That is great news! Was this your first contract?


----------



## gluestickgirl

distracted said:


> That is great news! Was this your first contract?


yep, it was! we had spent some time getting the fact that we were grandfathered in writing (well, email) from DVC prior to closing...  we were ready for a fight. so i was surprised when they showed up right on schedule!


----------



## kabbie

One more timing question - once the deed is sent to the county and gets recorded, how long does it take for Disney to transfer & send out the member #, welcome documents and ID card?


----------



## jealey

kabbie said:


> One more timing question - once the deed is sent to the county and gets recorded, how long does it take for Disney to transfer & send out the member #, welcome documents and ID card?


Day 12 is the earliest I've seen and that's from calling them. welcome docs about day 14.  member number in the mail 2 days later.  member cards I'm still waiting at 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## jealey

I have a cash Reservation in 2 days. My fingers are crossed.  I printed the digital card, and the Grandfather email.  We want to upgrade to Gold pass for next years trip while we are there.  I will comment on Sunday if all goes well.


----------



## Griswel

4/13 Offer Accepted
5/6 Passed ROFR
5/27 Received Closing Docs
6/2 We Closed!



MRL214 said:


> I spoke to Member Administration today.  They said that they're procession contracts from May 19th.  I'm the 24th...so close...



If that holds up, processing 5/19 on 6/1, thirteen days, we should be processed 6/15.  It'd be nice.

Good luck!


----------



## PhilipsDisney

Deed recorded 5/18. 16 days and nothing in the mail yet. Seems like we should have at least got the welcome package by now, if not the member number as well...


----------



## lmkoons

PhilipsDisney said:


> Deed recorded 5/18. 16 days and nothing in the mail yet. Seems like we should have at least got the welcome package by now, if not the member number as well...



My deed was recorded 5/4. Just called DVC again today and we're still not in the system. Yet, other people have been added to the system much more quickly. It seems to vary wildly, from contract to contract.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Forgive me if this has already been asked...  Anyone "grandfathered" into the pre 4/4/16 membership benefit changes receive a membership card yet?


Did you close yet?


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Did you close yet?


Yes!  Finally!!  Closing email came yesterday, 6/04.  I guess another few weeks for the Disney documents?  I haven't seen anything posted on the Orange County Comptroller's site yet.


----------



## Ohana2011

Updated timeline:
31-Mar: to ROFR
26-Apr: Passed ROFR (email received)
23-May: Closing docs received...  Revision required
27-May: Revisions complete, papers returned with payment
04-Jun: Closed (email received)
06-Jun: Recording with OCC
???: Welcome packet received
???: Member Card received

Slowly but surely...    Land-Ho!!!  Eventually.


----------



## penguinmint

Ok, so I am a long long time lurker, first time poster.  I have learned so much from these boards that I feel the need to contribute something back.  Here was our timeline for our first time resale purchase:

March 21 - Offer placed
March 23 - Offer accepted
March 30 - Submitted to ROFR
April 21 - Passed ROFR
May 10 - Closing Documents received
May 11 - Closing Documents returned
May 13 - Closed
May 16 - Deed recorded with OCC
June 3 - Welcome Packet Received
June 4 - Letter with Member number received

We see purchase of annual passes with discounts (including the gold pass) as available options on the website (though of course it does say that a valid member card must be presented at time of pick up) and are able to print the member card with the blue background from the website.  Will see if we receive actual cards in the mail or not. 

Hope this helps people especially those who were thrown into limbo the week of April 4th.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Yes!  Finally!!  Closing email came yesterday, 6/04.  I guess another few weeks for the Disney documents?  I haven't seen anything posted on the Orange County Comptroller's site yet.


That's great! What a freakin process this is! It took 3 business days for our deed to be recorded, probably because of Memorial Day. I'll probably start harassing member services this week sometime!


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> That's great! What a freakin process this is! It took 3 business days for our deed to be recorded, probably because of Memorial Day. I'll probably start harassing member services this week sometime!


Keep us posted!!


----------



## dpjl

jealey said:


> Day 12 is the earliest I've seen and that's from calling them. welcome docs about day 14.  member number in the mail 2 days later.  member cards I'm still waiting at 3 1/2 weeks


Our deed was recorded 4/27.....still waiting.  after 30 days I contacted our title company.  Recieved an email from them this morning stating that Disney has just confirmed the transfer is complete.  Haven't called Disney I think I'm done with the frustration will now just wait for the mail


----------



## Ohana2011

Ohana2011 said:


> Keep us posted!!


Our Waiver of ROFR just posted on OCC's website...  That's not what we agreed to!!  (Where's the grandfathered clause???).


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Our Waiver of ROFR just posted on OCC's website...  That's not what we agreed to!!  (Where's the grandfathered clause???).


Ours stated the same thing and I immediately contacted the broker and he told me that's what Disney is writing on all of their resale documents  now, but we were still safe.


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Ours stated the same thing and I immediately contacted the broker and he told me that's what Disney is writing on all of their resale documents  now, but we were still safe.


 I would like to see it in writing.  Back in the day agreements were made on a handshake...  can't say the same for business today.


----------



## dankil13

dankil13 said:


> Offer accepted 3/15
> Sent ROFR 3/15
> Passed 4/8
> Closing docs received 5/2
> Returned docs and funds 5/3
> Closing ???
> Deed recorded 5/18
> 
> I never received notice of when we actually closed.  The deed was notarized on 5/9 by the seller so I assume sometime last week.  Now waiting for welcome package and member number



Member welcome packet received today.  I assume we will get our member number in the next day or two.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> I would like to see it in writing.  Back in the day agreements were made on a handshake...  can't say the same for business today.


Very true! Keep me posted on what happens.


----------



## lmkoons

12/31 Offer sent
2/16 Court approval (bankruptcy listing)
2/23 Sent for ROFR
3/16 Passed ROFR
4/11 Received and returned closing docs
5/2 Closed
5/4 Deed recorded
5/20 Closing docs received by DVC
6/6 Received membership number, club ID and activation code over the phone

Finally received my membership number over the phone today and was able to book our first 2 trips a DVC members! It's been a long, wild ride and I'm soooooo glad it's finally over!!!!


----------



## bristowe

gr8tdame said:


> I got my membership number in the mail yesterday (Friday) and called member tech and am all set online. Membership number arrived 2 days after packet.


So happy to see this, got my packet today. Fingers crossed I get the member number Wednesday!! I'm still crossing my fingers for BWV villa on 4/28. The wait is so hard but your post gives me the strength to carry on LOL


----------



## bristowe

lmkoons said:


> 12/31 Offer sent
> 2/16 Court approval (bankruptcy listing)
> 2/23 Sent for ROFR
> 3/16 Passed ROFR
> 4/11 Received and returned closing docs
> 5/2 Closed
> 5/4 Deed recorded
> 5/20 Closing docs received by DVC
> 6/6 Received membership number, club ID and activation code over the phone
> 
> Finally received my membership number over the phone today and was able to book our first 2 trips a DVC members! It's been a long, wild ride and I'm soooooo glad it's finally over!!!!


Hi Did you buy direct or were a previous member? I got my packet with the magnets today, but when I called she said because I bought resale, she can't see my number as my social security is not yet on file so she can't access it.


----------



## lmkoons

bristowe said:


> Hi Did you buy direct or were a previous member? I got my packet with the magnets today, but when I called she said because I bought resale, she can't see my number as my social security is not yet on file so she can't access it.



I bought resale and this was my first DVC contract. I was told that same line about them not being able to see my number because I bought resale, so I just kept calling and finally got someone who took the time to actually look me up in the system and provide me with my number. It's so frustrating, but if you keep calling, eventually someone will help you.


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Very true! Keep me posted on what happens.


They wouldn't give me anything in writing...  Just the assurance I will receive a member card entitling us to the benefits as we presented our contract before the announcement.  Anyone who presented on or after 4/4/16 will not receive a member card  I am told.  Apparently Disney left it up to the brokers to provide the details of the grandfathering clause.  I'm not too happy that it's not in writing on the legal documents submitted in the waiver of ROFR...  That wording was never in my contract.  Let's see...


----------



## lmkoons

For what it's worth, my contract was sent for ROFR on 2/23, passed ROFR on 3/16, but we didn't close until 5/2. Today when I got my membership number, I was able to log in and request a membership card to be mailed to me. I also have a temporary membership card I can print and use in the meantime. This seems to confirm what my broker had told me; even though we closed after 4/4, we would retain the benefits because our contract was sent for ROFR prior to 4/4.


----------



## bristowe

lmkoons said:


> For what it's worth, my contract was sent for ROFR on 2/23, passed ROFR on 3/16, but we didn't close until 5/2. Today when I got my membership number, I was able to log in and request a membership card to be mailed to me. I also have a temporary membership card I can print and use in the meantime. This seems to confirm what my broker had told me; even though we closed after 4/4, we would retain the benefits because our contract was sent for ROFR prior to 4/4.


Hi 
That is great news. I think I posted here (but might have been in the facebook group) that I got to a higher up person the other day as my contract did not smoothly move from my broker to Disney after it was filed with the clerk. She was able to fix the problem within a day and I got my packet today. At any rate, when I asked her about the 4/4 thing she immediately said, let me look at your contract again, yes you are definitely in as your contract was in on 3/21. She said it very matter of fact so I felt a bit better. Can't wait to get the darn number this week to see if I can get BWV. I am 9 days after my 11 month window opened. I do not have high hopes based on how quick everyone says it goes. Thanks for the details!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> They wouldn't give me anything in writing...  Just the assurance I will receive a member card entitling us to the benefits as we presented our contract before the announcement.  Anyone who presented on or after 4/4/16 will not receive a member card  I am told.  Apparently Disney left it up to the brokers to provide the details of the grandfathering clause.  I'm not too happy that it's not in writing on the legal documents submitted in the waiver of ROFR...  That wording was never in my contract.  Let's see...


My broker told me the same thing about Disney not giving me anything in writing. It does seem that others have gotten cards so I think we're good.....we better be!!!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

lmkoons said:


> 12/31 Offer sent
> 2/16 Court approval (bankruptcy listing)
> 2/23 Sent for ROFR
> 3/16 Passed ROFR
> 4/11 Received and returned closing docs
> 5/2 Closed
> 5/4 Deed recorded
> 5/20 Closing docs received by DVC
> 6/6 Received membership number, club ID and activation code over the phone
> 
> Finally received my membership number over the phone today and was able to book our first 2 trips a DVC members! It's been a long, wild ride and I'm soooooo glad it's finally over!!!!


Wow! That is some timeline!! Congrats!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ok so I had some down time at work today and couldn't resist the temptation to call member services to get an update! We aren't in the system yet but they are working on contracts received 5/25 for anyone else who is waiting!


----------



## MRL214

Also spoke to member administration today.  My deed was recorded on May 24th.  They told me that my account was set up, that they were in the process of transferring over my points, and that I should be receiving my member packet by the end of the week.  Almost there!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

MRL214 said:


> Also spoke to member administration today.  My deed was recorded on May 24th.  They told me that my account was set up, that they were in the process of transferring over my points, and that I should be receiving my member packet by the end of the week.  Almost there!


They wouldn't give you number over the phone?


----------



## MRL214

DisneyHygienist said:


> They wouldn't give you number over the phone?


Nope.  The cast member explained that he could see my member ID number, but was unable to give it out for security reasons (they use SSN to verify, but resale accounts don't initially have it).  He was super nice when explaining it, so I didn't push it.


----------



## Madame

MRL214 said:


> Nope.  The cast member explained that he could see my member ID number, but was unable to give it out for security reasons (they use SSN to verify, but resale accounts don't initially have it).  He was super nice when explaining it, so I didn't push it.


International buyers never give a SSN to DVC.  We don't have one to give.  I'd call back...


----------



## hbrother

lmkoons said:


> 12/31 Offer sent
> 2/16 Court approval (bankruptcy listing)
> 2/23 Sent for ROFR
> 3/16 Passed ROFR
> 4/11 Received and returned closing docs
> 5/2 Closed
> 5/4 Deed recorded
> 5/20 Closing docs received by DVC
> 6/6 Received membership number, club ID and activation code over the phone
> 
> Finally received my membership number over the phone today and was able to book our first 2 trips a DVC members! It's been a long, wild ride and I'm soooooo glad it's finally over!!!!



DVC received my closing docs the same day. I guess I had better call tomorrow!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

MRL214 said:


> Nope.  The cast member explained that he could see my member ID number, but was unable to give it out for security reasons (they use SSN to verify, but resale accounts don't initially have it).  He was super nice when explaining it, so I didn't push it.


I have heard that some will give it and some will not. I wouldn't have pushed it ether, but it can't hurt to call again and hope for someone else!


----------



## Brian0718

How are people tracking if the seller returned the closing paperwork? Are you just calling the title company for status?


----------



## MRL214

Received my member packet today!  Hopefully I will have my member ID number by Tuesday!


----------



## Ohana2011

MRL214 said:


> Received my member packet today!  Hopefully I will have my member ID number by Tuesday!


Woo hoo!!    Another step closer to vacation!!


----------



## Ohana2011

Brian0718 said:


> How are people tracking if the seller returned the closing paperwork? Are you just calling the title company for status?


If you don't receive an email that the property closed w/in 5 business days, I would call.


----------



## Ohana2011

Just received closing docs from Title Co...  After calling & emailing on 5/24 that they needed to revise the docs...  After waiting several days for revisions...  They submitted the ROFR correctly, but the Warranty Deed was submitted with the incorrect spelling on our last names!!!    More delays?!?!


----------



## gr8tdame

Ohana2011 said:


> Just received closing docs from Title Co...  After calling & emailing on 5/24 that they needed to revise the docs...  After waiting several days for revisions...  They submitted the ROFR correctly, but the Warranty Deed was submitted with the incorrect spelling on our last names!!!    More delays?!?!


Oh my! Your contract has taken forever. We have been grandfathered in. Haven't received our member cards yet but the online ones are blue...which mean we will get member cards. I was worried because it was not in the legal documents submitted by Disney to Orange County but all is good as I am able to purchase The Gold AP's.


----------



## MRL214

Received my member ID number in the mail!  Made the offer on March 25th.  Glad this process is finished!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

MRL214 said:


> Received my member packet today!  Hopefully I will have my member ID number by Tuesday!


That's great!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

MRL214 said:


> Received my member ID number in the mail!  Made the offer on March 25th.  Glad this process is finished!


Congratulations!! Can't wait to be done!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> Just received closing docs from Title Co...  After calling & emailing on 5/24 that they needed to revise the docs...  After waiting several days for revisions...  They submitted the ROFR correctly, but the Warranty Deed was submitted with the incorrect spelling on our last names!!!    More delays?!?!


Oh no! Your kidding!?!? Hopefully it's a quick fix!


----------



## gr8tdame

MRL214 said:


> Received my member ID number in the mail!  Made the offer on March 25th.  Glad this process is finished!


I made my offer on March 23 for AKV and received my member  number on May 27th.  Glad to hear you finally got your member number. I am still waiting for my membership cards.


----------



## Ohana2011

gr8tdame said:


> Oh my! Your contract has taken forever. We have been grandfathered in. Haven't received our member cards yet but the online ones are blue...which mean we will get member cards. I was worried because it was not in the legal documents submitted by Disney to Orange County but all is good as I am able to purchase The Gold AP's.


Great to hear, gr8tdame!!  There's still hope.  Just aggravated that it's taking longer d/t Title Co errors.


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Oh no! Your kidding!?!? Hopefully it's a quick fix!


I hope so, too, DH.


----------



## dpjl

finally got our new membership number!  final timeline:
sent ROFR 3/3
passed ROFR 3/29
Closing docs received 4/20
sent back 4/21
closed 4/26
recorded 4/27
received member number in the mail 6/8

this is a different UY so I guess I'll have to call member services to merge the 2 contracts.  now to plan the next trip!


----------



## ScubaCat

dpjl said:


> this is a different UY so I guess I'll have to call member services to merge the 2 contracts. now to plan the next trip



You have to transfer points from one to the other whenever you need to. They don't get "merged" unless they're the same UY.


----------



## DixieDelights

ScubaCat said:


> You have to transfer points from one to the other whenever you need to. They don't get "merged" unless they're the same UY.



So, if you have two contracts with different use years then you have to maintain two member numbers?  Confused about the merging.


----------



## ScubaCat

DixieDelights said:


> So, if you have two contracts with different use years then you have to maintain two member numbers?  Confused about the merging.



Yes, exactly.  If you buy another contract in yet another use year, you'll have 3 membership numbers, etc.  Only if you buy in the same UY do they become "pooled".

You can transfer points from one to the other, but they retain their original UY even after being transferred.


----------



## DixieDelights

ScubaCat said:


> Yes, exactly.  If you buy another contract in yet another use year, you'll have 3 membership numbers, etc.  Only if you buy in the same UY do they become "pooled".
> 
> You can transfer points from one to the other, but they retain their original UY even after being transferred.



Good to know.  Thanks!  Are both in one dvcmember.com online account or do you have to have two of those as well?  Seems complex.


----------



## ScubaCat

DixieDelights said:


> Good to know.  Thanks!  Are both in one dvcmember.com online account or do you have to have two of those as well?  Seems complex.



Used to be separate but now they both can be managed under one account.  Just click "Add Member ID" on the member dashboard, put in the info, and you'll see both on the same screen once it's added.


----------



## dankil13

Offer accepted 3/15
Sent ROFR 3/15
Passed 4/8
Closing docs received 5/2
Returned docs and funds 5/3
Closing ???
Deed recorded 5/18
Member packet received 6/6
Member number received 6/9

Called tech support on 6/9 to get club ID and password for online setup.  Booked first "member" trip for late October


----------



## ScubaCat

dankil13 said:


> Called tech support on 6/9 to get club ID and password for online setup. Booked first "member" trip for late October



Congrats!!

Do you have the link on the web site to print the blue membership card since you're a pre-4/4/16 contract?  If not, call them back so they can fix that for you


----------



## dankil13

ScubaCat said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Do you have the link on the web site to print the blue membership card since you're a pre-4/4/16 contract?  If not, call them back so they can fix that for you



Yes, I could print blue membership card and ordered one as well.


----------



## ScubaCat

Great! Congrats and welcome home!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

dankil13 said:


> Offer accepted 3/15
> Sent ROFR 3/15
> Passed 4/8
> Closing docs received 5/2
> Returned docs and funds 5/3
> Closing ???
> Deed recorded 5/18
> Member packet received 6/6
> Member number received 6/9
> 
> Called tech support on 6/9 to get club ID and password for online setup.  Booked first "member" trip for late October


Congratulations!!


----------



## tawi

Offer accepted 4/29
Sent to ROFR 4/29
Passed 5/20
Closing docs rec'd 6/14
Will return docs and funds tomorrow!

We're in the home stretch!


----------



## SleighBelle

I just spoke with Membership Services/Membership Administration and asked about my contract that's in the closing process. They let me know they are processing the docs that they rec'd on June 6. (Mine is in apparently in the pile--yay!)

Just thought I would share for those looking to gauage where they are in the process.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

To anyone who ever got their member # from member services, how in Gods name did you get them to give it to you? I've tried 3 times and no dice! They told me its in the mail and I should get it this week!


----------



## lmkoons

DisneyHygienist said:


> To anyone who ever got their member # from member services, how in Gods name did you get them to give it to you? I've tried 3 times and no dice! They told me its in the mail and I should get it this week!



You just have to keep calling. Trust me. I called everyday for about 3 weeks until someone finally gave me my membership number over the phone. Some days, the very first person I talked to would check to see if I was in the system yet. Other days, I had to call 6 times until I got someone who didn't just tell me to wait for my number to be mailed to me. It's frustrating, but it's definitely worth it. I was finally able to get my membership number over the phone last monday, and I got my membership number in the mail just yesterday. Last monday, I was able to log into the website and get us a studio for a weekend in September. Now, all the studios are sold out for that same weekend. Definitely glad I kept calling. Good luck!


----------



## DisneyHygienist

lmkoons said:


> You just have to keep calling. Trust me. I called everyday for about 3 weeks until someone finally gave me my membership number over the phone. Some days, the very first person I talked to would check to see if I was in the system yet. Other days, I had to call 6 times until I got someone who didn't just tell me to wait for my number to be mailed to me. It's frustrating, but it's definitely worth it. I was finally able to get my membership number over the phone last monday, and I got my membership number in the mail just yesterday. Last monday, I was able to log into the website and get us a studio for a weekend in September. Now, all the studios are sold out for that same weekend. Definitely glad I kept calling. Good luck!


Well today I got the same representative that I got last week and she remembered me! My luck I will keep getting the same agents!


----------



## dpjl

ScubaCat said:


> You have to transfer points from one to the other whenever you need to. They don't get "merged" unless they're the same UY.


Thanks!  I guess I meant my online profile.  I went onto my online account and Disney had added my BWV for me. yeah!  Now I know more about UY's I don't think it will be a problem just a bit more planning


----------



## hbrother

March 10th ROFR
May 19th Closed on my first contract
June 10th Received membership docs


----------



## Solid Snake

Hello everyone... we just received notification that we closed on this past Monday 6/13. When is the earliest I can call to get my member number and book a room? We have points that expire on 9/1, so I wanted to book ASAP. I know we're going to have limited options and thats OK, just want to book as soon as we can...


----------



## hbrother

Solid Snake said:


> Hello everyone... we just received notification that we closed on this past Monday 6/13. When is the earliest I can call to get my member number and book a room? We have points that expire on 9/1, so I wanted to book ASAP. I know we're going to have limited options and thats OK, just want to book as soon as we can...


I'd start calling at 10 business days.


----------



## bestdayever09

Hello Everyone, looks like it is time for me to come to this board.

Sent for ROFR: 5/2
Passed ROFR: 5/27
Received closing docs: 6/15
Sending back closing docs tomorrow (overnight): 6/16

I am hoping to have my new points loaded in my account by the end of July, so hopefully the rest of the process will go quickly and smoothly.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Solid Snake said:


> Hello everyone... we just received notification that we closed on this past Monday 6/13. When is the earliest I can call to get my member number and book a room? We have points that expire on 9/1, so I wanted to book ASAP. I know we're going to have limited options and thats OK, just want to book as soon as we can...


They say 12 days is the earliest anyone's gotten it. Good luck! I've been trying all week and no one would give me mine and I closed on 5/26.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

DisneyHygienist said:


> They say 12 days is the earliest anyone's gotten it. Good luck! I've been trying all week and no one would give me mine and I closed on 5/26.


Oh and it's usually 12 days after deed is recorded.


----------



## tawi

So frustrated!!! We received our closing docs on Tues 6/14, signed and sent back via overnight, title company rec'd yesterday at 9am. I call to inquire today to see when official closing would happen and deed recorded and was told the sellers live in different states and the paperwork had to be redone!!! UGH! I have points that will need to be banked by end of July, if not we will lose them, not to mention we would like to cancel our cash trip in December and use our points. Our broker said we should have our membership info by 7/5, but that's not looking likely.


----------



## ScubaCat

tawi said:


> So frustrated!!! We received our closing docs on Tues 6/14, signed and sent back via overnight, title company rec'd yesterday at 9am. I call to inquire today to see when official closing would happen and deed recorded and was told the sellers live in different states and the paperwork had to be redone!!! UGH! I have points that will need to be banked by end of July, if not we will lose them, not to mention we would like to cancel our cash trip in December and use our points. Our broker said we should have our membership info by 7/5, but that's not looking likely.



You'll probably get it by then or shortly thereafter.  No worries.  These things happen.

And you won't lose those points.  The seller should have banked them for you in the beginning, but still, I can just about guarantee you won't lose them.


----------



## JHank44

Finally got closing docs today and they have omitted my wife's middle initial. Ugh! More waiting for them to fix it.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Oh yes! My wait is finally OVER!! Member # came today! No luck at all over the phone, so I gave up and decided to try and be patient and it came today!!              Final timeline
Offer accepted 3/30
Passed ROFR 4/21
Received Closing docs 5/18
Closed 5/26
Member # 6/17


----------



## DizBub

Received our closing documents 6/17.  Signed and returned with final payment same day.  

Ours seems to be a bit different, instead of dealing with a title company we are dealing with an attorney's office.

Our broker told me we are scheduled to close on or before July 6.  Hoping it's before but not counting on it because of the 4th.


----------



## DisneyHygienist

DizBub said:


> Received our closing documents 6/17.  Signed and returned with final payment same day.
> 
> Ours seems to be a bit different, instead of dealing with a title company we are dealing with an attorney's office.
> 
> Our broker told me we are scheduled to close on or before July 6.  Hoping it's before but not counting on it because of the 4th.


We also dealt with an attorney for closing. Process was pretty smooth.


----------



## boxer11

I just wanted to share my timeline and thoughts about being "Grandfathered In". My ROFR waiver has the new clause on it *Further, as of April 4, 2016, you will not have
access to other Disney Vacation Club incidental benefits. *As far as I can tell Disney has grandfathered me in like we were promised. My online member cards are blue and the website gave me the option of ordering the Gold season passes. I ordered membership cards which the website said would take 6 to 8 weeks to receive.
Sent for ROFR 3/17
Passed ROFR 4/14
Received Closing Doc's 5/13 (Overnighted funds & signed doc's back to attorney) 5/13
Closed 5/24
Deed Recorded 5/25
Received Member Number 6/15


----------



## DisneyHygienist

boxer11 said:


> I just wanted to share my timeline and thoughts about being "Grandfathered In". My ROFR waiver has the new clause on it *Further, as of April 4, 2016, you will not have
> access to other Disney Vacation Club incidental benefits. *As far as I can tell Disney has grandfathered me in like we were promised. My online member cards are blue and the website gave me the option of ordering the Gold season passes. I ordered membership cards which the website said would take 6 to 8 weeks to receive.
> Sent for ROFR 3/17
> Passed ROFR 4/14
> Received Closing Doc's 5/13 (Overnighted funds & signed doc's back to attorney) 5/13
> Closed 5/24
> Deed Recorded 5/25
> Received Member Number 6/15


I had a similar timeline. Members services told me they are very behind on sending out membership cards. I was able to download one and screenshot it and it had my name printed on it, so as far as being "grandfathered" your safe. It's just taking 6-8 weeks to get the actual cards.


----------



## bestdayever09

bestdayever09 said:


> Hello Everyone, looks like it is time for me to come to this board.
> 
> Sent for ROFR: 5/2
> Passed ROFR: 5/27
> Received closing docs: 6/15
> Sending back closing docs tomorrow (overnight): 6/16
> 
> I am hoping to have my new points loaded in my account by the end of July, so hopefully the rest of the process will go quickly and smoothly.



I just got a call saying we officially closed this morning!! Yay!


----------



## r5moores

Well....ALMOST there. I found out I have a member id, they just wont give it to me over the phone.  I actually sent an email Friday about the process as we have Fed Ex proof all paperwork was received 10 days prior to Disney stating they received it.  My process should have already been done and I should have already received my new member number.  I'm already a DVC owner with a member id, but because I purchased a different UY I will get a new member number for this one.  When I called them out on it on via email on Friday low and behold my transfer was completed yesterday (Sunday).  I received a email response back now from a contract administration manager but she stated in no way shape or form would they provide me my member number over the phone.  I told her my 60 day mark is this Friday which is why I was worried about the time frame to begin with and I don't want to have to use my other points when this contract has full banked 2015 points. 

I tried calling anyway and the girl was THIS CLOSE to giving me my member id and then she said give me a moment there are notes on your account, then she tells me she cannot give me the new member id but she will see if she can get the letter overnighted to me.  So I'm betting that manager noted in my account to NOT give me anything over the phone.  I'm so aggravated at this point.  It has been one delay after the other and I'm beyond frustrated at this point.

I did respond back nicely to the manager and questioned why I would not receive either by phone or via email since they already have my email address from my first contract etc to prove I am who I say I am.  Her response back was I was NOT getting the number.  UUGGHH


----------



## tawi

bestdayever09 said:


> I just got a call saying we officially closed this morning!! Yay!




Congrats!!! How exciting!! I hope to get our call soon (our dates are a few days before yours).


----------



## kabbie

I received a letter in the mail today with my Membership number - I was going to activate my membership online.  I need an activation code - Is that only in my Vacation Planner packet?

Thanks!


----------



## ScubaCat

kabbie said:


> I received a letter in the mail today with my Membership number - I was going to activate my membership online.  I need an activation code - Is that only in my Vacation Planner packet?
> 
> Thanks!



No, just call and they'll give it to you over the phone.


----------



## BriggsBetOnDis

Hi all!

Totally shocked to call yesterday and get my member number. I called and selected option 3. Asked if I was in the system yet and she looked and said "yes, you were added today actually...would you like your membership number?" My mouth dropped open as I was in utter shock but I managed to thank her profusely. She then transferred me to get my activation code but my account was still being set up so she told me to call back today. Fingers crossed I'm making my first reservation this afternoon!

4/20 Offer Accepted
5/13 Passed ROFR
6/3 Received Closing Docs
6/6 Sent Docs 
6/9 Closed
6/10 Recorded
6/21 Got Member #
6/22 - hope to get activation code!

Never would have made it through this process without these boards! So much amazing info here.


----------



## Deb123

Hi, just thought I'd share our progress of our 2nd resale contract that we are waiting to close on. We currently own at VB when I got it for a steal back last Feb. ($52/pt) This time it's for 100 pts at BWV's, purchased for $100/pt. We love F&W and choose this resort so we can book a standard studio room at the 11 mth mark. 

4/16-sent to Disney
5/9-passed ROFR
6/02-received Estoppel from Disney
6/13- received Closing documents
6/16-documents and funds returned

So, this is where I am at. Waiting to close, which hopefully will be any day now. We are using The Timeshare Store and have been pleased with them. They have kept us informed alot better than our last resale purchase when we used DVC Magic Resales.


----------



## DizBub

Deb123 said:


> 6/16-documents and funds returned
> 
> So, this is where I am at. Waiting to close, which hopefully will be any day now. We are using The Timeshare Store and have been pleased with them. They have kept us informed alot better than our last resale purchase when we used DVC Magic Resales.



I'm right there with you.  Got our closing documents last Friday and sent payment the same day.  Was told it should arrive on Monday June 20.  Still have not heard a word that it was received even after calling and leaving a message this morning.  I called who it was sent to, maybe I should call the broker?  Just frustrated.


----------



## Deb123

DizBub said:


> I'm right there with you.  Got our closing documents last Friday and sent payment the same day.  Was told it should arrive on Monday June 20.  Still have not heard a word that it was received even after calling and leaving a message this morning.  I called who it was sent to, maybe I should call the broker?  Just frustrated.



I got an email when funds and documents were received. The title company actually sent me a prepaid Fed Ex label for overnight shipping. What company are you going through?


----------



## DizBub

We are dealing with a company that gets xxxx'd out on this board and they use an attorney for the closing.  

But I just now got the email from the broker that our sale has closed.  Yay!!  I figured if I whined on here we would hear something.  

Just a little concerned because that was a chunk of $ to be floating around between IL and FL...an email saying it had been received would have been nice.


----------



## indyannamom

We received our closing docs today... Waiting on a call back from the title agent as my husband and I are in two separate cities for 2 weeks and the broker and the title company were both aware, they didn't tell us what they needed us to do (they said they would when we received the docs).

Really hoping to get a call back today so we can complete everything by tomorrow!


----------



## DixieDelights

We received and returned our closing docs and money a week ago.  The broker has still not heard anything from the seller or been able to contact them.  I'm so nervous that after all this waiting that they are backing out.  I know what we would lose as a buyer for backing out, but what does the seller lose?  Anyone had something like this happen?


----------



## firerunner1965

Moving over to this thread!!

Submitted 5/18/2016
ROFR 6/8/2016
Closing Documents Received 6/22/2016

and now we wait..again

using DVC resale and Magic title


----------



## Supplanter

Finally closed today... 
Sent 3/25, rofr 4/22, docs received 5/26 right as we left on a long vacation lol so we finally got them sent in on 6/13 but forgot to sign on one line.  Resent 6/17 and recorded today 6/22... Yay!


----------



## DizBub

DixieDelights said:


> We received and returned our closing docs and money a week ago.  The broker has still not heard anything from the seller or been able to contact them.  I'm so nervous that after all this waiting that they are backing out.  I know what we would lose as a buyer for backing out, but what does the seller lose?  Anyone had something like this happen?



This happened to us a few years ago when we first tried to buy a SSR contract.  After signing and sending payment we waited for weeks and the sellers never did return their closing documents.  We cancelled and moved on but my broker said that since they, the broker had fulfilled their end of the bargain the sellers still owed the fees due for the sale.  I don't know if they ever did collect.  

Sit tight for now, maybe they are on vacation.  We are leaving tomorrow morning for a 12 day trip to WDW and I was afraid we would be the ones holding up our closing.  Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Supplanter

DixieDelights said:


> We received and returned our closing docs and money a week ago.  The broker has still not heard anything from the seller or been able to contact them.  I'm so nervous that after all this waiting that they are backing out.  I know what we would lose as a buyer for backing out, but what does the seller lose?  Anyone had something like this happen?


I wouldn't get too nervous yet, I held up Closing almost 2 weeks while we were on vacation and a little longer when we forgot to sign on one line.  They don't really lose anything but they'd have to go thru the hassle of finding another buyer and if theyre serious about selling it they probably wouldnt bother trying to get a couple hundred more and have to wait months to get it.


----------



## firerunner1965

Submitted 5/18/2016
ROFR 6/8/2016
Closing Documents Received 6/22/2016
Sent the funds and our closing documents in this morning! 6/23/2016

So how long does this part usually take?

And the BIG question how long before we get a member number now??


----------



## Supplanter

firerunner1965 said:


> Submitted 5/18/2016
> ROFR 6/8/2016
> Closing Documents Received 6/22/2016
> Sent the funds and our closing documents in this morning! 6/23/2016
> 
> So how long does this part usually take?
> 
> And the BIG question how long before we get a member number now??


It should close the day they receive the paper work as long as everything is right.  It'll record a couple days later and then Disney takes around 2 weeks to get you a member number


----------



## tawi

DixieDelights said:


> We received and returned our closing docs and money a week ago.  The broker has still not heard anything from the seller or been able to contact them.  I'm so nervous that after all this waiting that they are backing out.  I know what we would lose as a buyer for backing out, but what does the seller lose?  Anyone had something like this happen?




I feel your pain about being nervous and wanting to close!

We returned our closing docs and payment on 6/14, notified it was received on 6/15 but there was a problem with the seller's paperwork, so their documents had be revised. We were supposed to close today, but now not sure when. As of yesterday, the seller hadn't returned their paperwork. I almost want to call the closing title company and broker daily just to light a fire. I have a vacation I want to book


----------



## bestdayever09

Sent for ROFR: 5/2
Passed ROFR: 5/27
Received closing docs: 6/15
Closing Docs received by ***: 6/17
Closed: 6/20
Deed Recorded: 6/21

Impatiently waiting for the points to load in my account...lol I check my DVC account a few times a day. 

The new points are the same use year and same resort as I already have. My broker said my points should appear before I get my letter, and I have seen a few people on Facebook have them loaded within a week of closing when they already have an account. We put the same exact names on this contract as our other one. Will calling member services possibly help anything?


----------



## YoSteph

firerunner1965 said:


> Submitted 5/18/2016
> ROFR 6/8/2016
> Closing Documents Received 6/22/2016
> Sent the funds and our closing documents in this morning! 6/23/2016
> 
> So how long does this part usually take?
> 
> And the BIG question how long before we get a member number now??


As others had said before it all depends on the seller. I sent my check USPS certified and it still beat my sellers getting their paperwork in. Glad I didn't splurge on overnight...

I'm still waiting on my physical cards...but all else is good.


----------



## DizBub

YoSteph said:


> As others had said before it all depends on the seller. I sent my check USPS certified and it still beat my sellers getting their paperwork in. Glad I didn't splurge on overnight...



We sent ours USPS certified too.  Sent Friday 6/17 and notified we closed on Wednesday 6/22.  Apparently the seller was prompt.  Waiting to see when it shows up on the comptroller's site.


----------



## NormaG

firerunner1965 said:


> Submitted 5/18/2016
> ROFR 6/8/2016
> Closing Documents Received 6/22/2016
> Sent the funds and our closing documents in this morning! 6/23/2016
> 
> We are about the same time line as you...
> Submitted 5/18/16
> Passed ROFR 6/8/2016
> Received closing documents 6/16/2016
> Sent documents and funds 6/21/2016
> The called that they received the funds yesterday,  6/23/2016
> 
> Waiting to get our member number will probably be our longest wait!


----------



## NormaG

@firerunner1965

We are about the same time line as you...
Submitted 5/18/16
Passed ROFR 6/8/2016
Received closing documents 6/16/2016
Sent documents and funds 6/21/2016
The called that they received the funds yesterday,  6/23/2016

Waiting to get our member number will probably be our longest wait!


----------



## thejewellfamily

Submitted 5/19
Passed ROFR 6/8
Received closing documents 6/23
Send documents and funds 6/24

Can't wait to get my membership number so I can getting ready to make a ressie for next June!  BIG family trip with my husband's people!  

Anybody else have a hard time sending off that cashier's check?  LOL


----------



## DizBub

Just saw that our contract was recorded with the county this morning.  

Any idea when those points will show up in my existing account?


----------



## tawi

Well we were hoping to close this week, can only hope next week 

We rec'd our docs on 6/14, signed, sent money and returned same day. Guess the sellers are in separate states and it wasn't relayed in the beginning so had to wait for the docs to be redone for them. Then when they finally sent back Wednesday, they didn't properly sign one. So we're waiting some more. I just want to book my vacation already!!!


----------



## viper17d

Purchased 150 VWL points (our first purchase!) with December use year for $83/pt. 

Through DVC Resale Market using Magic Vacation Title. Great experience so far. 

Submitted 5/17
Passed ROFR 6/8
Received Closing Docs 6/17
Sent Docs / Funds 6/21
Closed 6/23

Our deed has been filed so now all we are waiting on is our welcome packet and number!!


----------



## ScubaCat

DizBub said:


> Just saw that our contract was recorded with the county this morning.
> 
> Any idea when those points will show up in my existing account?



I closed on an addon in April and it only took about 4 days. The contract shows up first and then the existing points are manually transferred by someone else sometime thereafter.


----------



## bestdayever09

DizBub said:


> Just saw that our contract was recorded with the county this morning.
> 
> Any idea when those points will show up in my existing account?




Mine was recorded 6/21; the points and contract haven't appeared in my account yet. My broker said in his experience the average is 10-12 days for them to show up in existing accounts. However, I have seen a few people say they showed within a week. Hopefully soon for us both! I check my account a few times a day!


----------



## ScubaCat

bestdayever09 said:


> Mine was recorded 6/21; the points and contract haven't appeared in my account yet. My broker said in his experience the average is 10-12 days for them to show up in existing accounts. However, I have seen a few people say they showed within a week. Hopefully soon for us both! I check my account a few times a day!



They don't work on the weekends so you can take a break until Monday.


----------



## Deb123

Still waiting on the sellers to send their paperwork in..... we sent funds and documents in on the 16th.


Deb123 said:


> I got an email when funds and documents were received. The title company actually sent me a prepaid Fed Ex label for overnight shipping. What company are you going through?


----------



## DizBub

Deb123 said:


> Still waiting on the sellers to send their paperwork in..... we sent funds and documents in on the 16th.



Ugh!  Been there and know how you must be feeling right now.  Hang in there.


----------



## Raul

My deed was recorded on 8/6. I have tried to call member services but my spoken english is worst than my written english (I'm from Spain). The just asked me my contract number and my name and said: "your name is not in this contract"... Is it normal? Do they ask for your contract number?


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Raul said:


> My deed was recorded on 8/6. I have tried to call member services but my spoken english is worst than my written english (I'm from Spain). The just asked me my contract number and my name and said: "your name is not in this contract"... Is it normal? Do they ask for your contract number?


Yes they ask for the contract number to see if the membership has been transferred to your name yet. If they're telling you your name isn't on there it means it hasn't been transferred to you yet.


----------



## bestdayever09

DisneyHygienist said:


> Yes they ask for the contract number to see if the membership has been transferred to your name yet. If they're telling you your name isn't on there it means it hasn't been transferred to you yet.



I tried to do this and the CM was like; "I can't do anything with the new contract number." :/


----------



## DisneyHygienist

Ohana2011 said:


> I hope so, too, DH.


Did you get everything worked out? Member # yet?


----------



## DisneyHygienist

bestdayever09 said:


> I tried to do this and the CM was like; "I can't do anything with the new contract number." :/


It's the sellers contract number they can look up, it should be on your closing docs.


----------



## JHank44

Finally Closed!!!

Submitted 4/27
Passed ROFR 5/19
Received closing documents 6/17
Send documents and funds 6/20
Closed 6/27

Two months start to finish. Now on to waiting for Welcome Packet.


----------



## Ohana2011

DisneyHygienist said:


> Did you get everything worked out? Member # yet?


Yes we did!!  First trip is booked!!  Yay! And - we have our digital member card...  Hopefully we receive an actual card before our trip in the fall.


----------



## tawi

Woo Hoo finally closed today!!!! Now to wait for our member number


----------



## bestdayever09

DisneyHygienist said:


> It's the sellers contract number they can look up, it should be on your closing docs.



Yep, that is what I tried. Thank you,


----------



## firerunner1965

We also closed and its already recorded with Orange County!

YA YA now to play the waiting game ONE. Last. Time.

Come on Disney get me my membership packet and number!!


----------



## ScubaCat

Raul said:


> My deed was recorded on 8/6. I have tried to call member services but my spoken english is worst than my written english (I'm from Spain). The just asked me my contract number and my name and said: "your name is not in this contract"... Is it normal? Do they ask for your contract number?



The contract number you'll get will be different than the seller's contract number, which you won't have until you get the membership number. I'd just ask if they can look up your member number for you.


----------



## Deb123

Still waiting on the seller to send in documents! Everything has been so smooth up until this point. My funds and documents were sent back on the 16th. What in the world could be taking them so long??


----------



## Keishag

We closed yesterday! Yahooooo!


----------



## tawi

Deb123 said:


> Still waiting on the seller to send in documents! Everything has been so smooth up until this point. My funds and documents were sent back on the 16th. What in the world could be taking them so long??




That's what happened to us. We retuned our documents and money on 6/14, sellers finally returned theirs on 6/24 only to find out one of the documents had to be redone. We finally closed yesterday. I emailed daily asking for updates, it was so frustrating! Hang in there! Maybe they're on vacation :/


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

We finally received our closing docs today!  

Here's our timeline:
Offer sent to Disney 4/19
Passed ROFR 5/16
Estoppel 6/7
Closing docs received 6/29
Funds overnighted 6/29


----------



## Raul

ScubaCat said:


> The contract number you'll get will be different than the seller's contract number, which you won't have until you get the membership number. I'd just ask if they can look up your member number for you.



That's what I thought. So, if I give them the contract number I have they never will see my name on it. I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Dream big

Just got word that we are officially closed! So now the next long wait. This one already feels like the most painful. I can't wait to log in and see my points in my account. 

Here's my timeline.
Sent 5/17
June 8 passed ROFR
Closing docs received 6/20
Closed 6/30


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

Second purchase, sold the first one.

Sent 4/25
Passed 5/18
Closing Docs 6/15
Closed 6/22

Last time I was able to call 4-5 times and get the member number. This time I think I'm going to wait...no points until 12/1 anyway!


----------



## Keishag

firerunner1965 said:


> We also closed and its already recorded with Orange County!
> 
> YA YA now to play the waiting game ONE. Last. Time.
> 
> Come on Disney get me my membership packet and number!!



We also used dvc resale and magic vacation title. How can I check to see if we're recorded with Orange County yet? We closed on this Tuesday.


----------



## tawi

Once it's been recorded with the county, how long after does it take to get the member number?


----------



## firerunner1965

Keishag said:


> We also used dvc resale and magic vacation title. How can I check to see if we're recorded with Orange County yet? We closed on this Tuesday.



 I went here http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp typed in our name and POOF there it is!!

Waiting  for the member stuff now


----------



## firerunner1965

tawi said:


> Once it's been recorded with the county, how long after does it take to get the member number?



The email we got said 20 to 25 days argh this is the HARDEST part!!!


----------



## Keishag

firerunner1965 said:


> I went here http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp typed in our name and POOF there it is!!
> 
> Waiting  for the member stuff now



Yay! We're in there. Now we wait. Thank you!


----------



## tawi

firerunner1965 said:


> The email we got said 20 to 25 days argh this is the HARDEST part!!!




Ugh!! We have 2015 points the sellers didn't bank but have to be banked by 7/31 or they're gone. I emailed our broker, he said if I don't have the packet by 7/20 to call. More waiting I guess. Fingers crossed we get our numbers sooner! Good luck!


----------



## fls114

We finally got our member number in the mail today. A full 2.5 weeks after we'd closed.


----------



## thejewellfamily

200 Points BLT $111 per point

Submitted 5/19
Passed 6/8
Received closing documents 6/23
Sent signed closing documents and fund 6/24
Notification the closing documents and funds were received 6/28
Closed 6/30

Now to wait for my membership number!  Can't wait to book our first trip as DVC owners.


----------



## ruthma

Submitted 5/29
Passed 6/22
Received closing document 7/1

How much longer will it take. I will try and send the document/funds back tomorrow or I'll have to wait until Tuesday. 

Thanks


----------



## Ohana2011

ImagineerTHAT said:


> Second purchase, sold the first one.
> 
> Sent 4/25
> Passed 5/18
> Closing Docs 6/15
> Closed 6/22
> 
> Last time I was able to call 4-5 times and get the member number. This time I think I'm going to wait...no points until 12/1 anyway!


Was that your VWL property?


----------



## Raul

Finally!!

Sent to ROFR: 3/31
Passed: 4/21
Received docs: 5/31
Closed: 6/8
Receiced mail with member #: 7/4

Almost a month from closing to receive member # in Spain (if someone in Europe are looking for a timeline).


----------



## von Monster

Here my timeline:

Offer made, accepted, and paperwork filed 4/9
Addendum filed 4/18 (typo in original paperwork from broker)
ROFR passed 5/13
Closing docs received 6/10
Closing docs and payment sent 6/16
Closed 7/5

Any idea when I can expect my membership number? Looking to book for early March so I'm hoping it's not too much longer.


----------



## JESSketeer

fls114 said:


> We finally got our member number in the mail today. A full 2.5 weeks after we'd closed.


We're at 3 weeks today, hoping to get it any day now!


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

Here's our timeline:
Offer sent to Disney 4/19
Passed ROFR 5/16
Estoppel 6/7
Closing docs received 6/29
Funds overnighted 6/29
Closed 7/5


----------



## bestdayever09

bestdayever09 said:


> Sent for ROFR: 5/2
> Passed ROFR: 5/27
> Received closing docs: 6/15
> Closing Docs received by ***: 6/17
> Closed: 6/20
> Deed Recorded: 6/21



I can see the contract on my account now! The points aren't loaded for booking yet though. Hopefully soon!!!!


----------



## DixieDelights

Approx how long after closing for new contract (different use year, different home) does it take to be added to existing membership online?


----------



## DizBub

bestdayever09 said:


> I can see the contract on my account now! The points aren't loaded for booking yet though. Hopefully soon!!!!



Good news!  Thanks for reporting.  Today is day 12 after recording with the county for me.  I am really looking forward to seeing that contract show up in our account.  Maybe today is the day.....


----------



## Tardisblue

Received confirmation from the title company that we have officially closed and Disney has been notified of the change of ownership.

Here's our timeline:

Offer made/accepted:  5/11
Documents signed and sent:  5/12
Passed ROFR:  6/3 (22 days to pass)
Estoppel/Closing docs received:  6/29
Closing docs returned with funds:  6/30
Closed:  7/6
Total time from offer to close:  56 days

Now the final wait for the membership number and points begins.


----------



## ruthma

I sent my closing docs and fund. They would of got there today at magic vacation title. They weren't delivered because they are closed due to an electrical fire. Hopefully open tomorrow. Hope everyone was fine. Hope I'll be closing soon.


----------



## ruthma

What closing company did you use. Tardisblue


----------



## Tardisblue

ruthma said:


> What closing company did you use. Tardisblue



First American Title


----------



## ruthma

Tardisblue said:


> First American Title


  Ok. Thank you.


----------



## Solid Snake

Closed on 6/13, still no member number. I keep calling. Points expire on 8/30. Is it normal to take this long? Any way Disney can extend the points?


----------



## Matty B13

150 Points VGF $145 per point

Submitted 4/7/2016
Passed 5/3/2016
Received closing documents 6/8/2016
Notification the closing documents and funds were received 6/17/2016
Closed 6/17/2016
Deed recorded 6/21/2016
Disney transfer 7/5/2016

Waiting for my membership number!


----------



## thejewellfamily

Solid Snake said:


> Closed on 6/13, still no member number. I keep calling. Points expire on 8/30. Is it normal to take this long? Any way Disney can extend the points?


 What is the number to call?


----------



## Brian0718

Purchased points are finally showing up on our account! Closing and paperwork sent to Disney was on 6/17 and it appeared on their website today (7/7)


----------



## Brian0718

thejewellfamily said:


> What is the number to call?



Call Disney and ask for status. They were able to see that someone worked my purchase points request before they were even viewable on the web.


----------



## bestdayever09

Sent for ROFR: 5/2
Passed ROFR: 5/27
Received closing docs: 6/15
Closing Docs received by ***: 6/17
Closed: 6/20
Deed Recorded: 6/21
Contract Added to my DVC account: 7/5
Points loaded into my account for booking: Afternoon of 7/6

Yay! I am finally done!!!!!!!! I booked at my home resort (VGF) for most of the rest of my next vacation, but had to waitlist one day. I'm on another vacation somewhere else, so no clue if I have received any snail mail from DVC about it. I did get a random e-mail welcoming me to the club the day before I saw my contract loaded.Good luck to you all!


----------



## ScubaCat

Solid Snake said:


> Closed on 6/13, still no member number. I keep calling. Points expire on 8/30. Is it normal to take this long? Any way Disney can extend the points?



Have they been banked or borrowed?  If not, they'll usually allow you a one-time exception and allow you to bank them until next year.  If they've already been banked or borrowed, however, you'll have to use them by 8/31.  Depending on how many points it is, you can exchange them into RCI (which will give you 2 years, I believe, to redeem them for an RCI property.)


----------



## thejewellfamily

Brian0718 said:


> Call Disney and ask for status. They were able to see that someone worked my purchase points request before they were even viewable on the web.


Thanks, I just called.  The wonderfully nice woman at Member Administration told me that they transfer team is currently working on contracts that they received on June 23rd.  Just FYI for anyone else who is waiting.


----------



## Tardisblue

thejewellfamily said:


> Thanks, I just called.  The wonderfully nice woman at Member Administration told me that they transfer team is currently working on contracts that they received on June 23rd.  Just FYI for anyone else who is waiting.



This puts us on pace for July 21st or 22nd, which is about what I estimated.  Good info, thanks!


----------



## ruthma

thejewellfamily said:


> 200 Points BLT $111 per point
> 
> Submitted 5/19
> Passed 6/8
> Received closing documents 6/23
> Sent signed closing documents and fund 6/24
> Notification the closing documents and funds were received 6/28
> Closed 6/30
> 
> Now to wait for my membership number!  Can't wait to book our first trip as DVC owners.



What title company did u use. Thanks


----------



## viper17d

Just got off the phone with Disney trying to chase our membership number - we closed on 6/23 and they got it on 6/24. Not processed yet, but they said they were currently processing 6/22... Maybe tomorrow but should be next week!


----------



## thejewellfamily

ruthma said:


> What title company did u use. Thanks


 First American


----------



## Matty B13

The lawyer who did our closing used "Old Republic National Title Insurance Company"


----------



## Solid Snake

ScubaCat said:


> Have they been banked or borrowed?  If not, they'll usually allow you a one-time exception and allow you to bank them until next year.  If they've already been banked or borrowed, however, you'll have to use them by 8/31.  Depending on how many points it is, you can exchange them into RCI (which will give you 2 years, I believe, to redeem them for an RCI property.)


They are banked points. Forgive my ignorance but what is RCI?


----------



## ScubaCat

Solid Snake said:


> They are banked points. Forgive my ignorance but what is RCI?



https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/world-rci/rci/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCI_(company)


----------



## NormaG

Starting to feel discouraged. 
Sent to ROFR 5/18
Passed ROFR 6/8
Received closing documents 6/16
Returned signed documents and funds 6/21
Notified that funds were received 6/23
Have heard nothing since then.  My husband tried contacting the person he's been dealing with and they are out for the office until July 11.


----------



## Matty B13

NormaG said:


> Starting to feel discouraged.
> Sent to ROFR 5/18
> Passed ROFR 6/8
> Received closing documents 6/16
> Returned signed documents and funds 6/21
> Notified that funds were received 6/23
> Have heard nothing since then.  My husband tried contacting the person he's been dealing with and they are out for the office until July 11.



NormaG - You can try checking the county register of deeds at http://www.occompt.com/ to see if you have closed on your DVC contract.


----------



## NormaG

Matty B13 said:


> NormaG - You can try checking the county register of deeds at http://www.occompt.com/ to see if you have closed on your DVC contract.




I have checked it numerous times.


----------



## Matty B13

NormaG said:


> I have checked it numerous times.


You seem to be about a week behind us in the process, sorry your dealer isn't in contact with you, do you know who the lawyer is doing the paperwork?
Ours was pretty good about contacting us, at least the Legal Aide was....


----------



## gr8tdame

NormaG said:


> I have checked it numerous times.


If your title company is Magic Vacation Tiltle ( the company I am using) I got the same message. There was a fire in their offices and they are closed until next week.


----------



## JESSketeer

thejewellfamily said:


> Thanks, I just called.  The wonderfully nice woman at Member Administration told me that they transfer team is currently working on contracts that they received on June 23rd.  Just FYI for anyone else who is waiting.



How do you know when they receive the contract?  We closed on 6/14 and haven't received our member number yet.  We've been anxiously waiting!!


----------



## Matty B13

JESSketeer said:


> How do you know when they receive the contract?  We closed on 6/14 and haven't received our member number yet.  We've been anxiously waiting!!


You can call DVC direct at 800-800-9800 Ext 2, and talk to them about when the Deed was transferred.  Do you know if your Deed has been recorded on the county website?


----------



## JESSketeer

Matty B13 said:


> You can call DVC direct at 800-800-9800 Ext 2, and talk to them about when the Deed was transferred.  Do you know if your Deed has been recorded on the county website?



Yes, it was recorded the next day, 6/15. The last time we called Disney was last Friday, and they still didn't see us in the system.  We will try today if nothing comes in the mail!


----------



## Matty B13

JESSketeer said:


> Yes, it was recorded the next day, 6/15. The last time we called Disney was last Friday, and they still didn't see us in the system.  We will try today if nothing comes in the mail!


Yeah, it gets very frustrating waiting, we are in our 11 month window for booking a vacation for next June and have to wait for our membership number to come in the mail, because this is our first DVC contract.


----------



## JESSketeer

Matty B13 said:


> Yeah, it gets very frustrating waiting, we are in our 11 month window for booking a vacation for next June and have to wait for our membership number to come in the mail, because this is our first DVC contract.



This is our first DVC contract as well.  We're looking to book a September trip...we already know availability will be slim and will have to piece together a trip in all different resorts! I wish we had our membership number already so we could see what we have to work with!


----------



## NormaG

gr8tdame said:


> If your title company is Magic Vacation Tiltle ( the company I am using) I got the same message. There was a fire in their offices and they are closed until next week.



Yes, this is our title company.  My husband has been dealing with all of this.  I guess that would explain the "Out until July 11."  Everything to this point has gone so smoothly and quickly that this has thrown me off.  I'm running the Dopey Challenge Marathon Weekend 2017 and I'm starting to get anxious about my Resort reservations, which I haven't made because we're waiting on this to go through.  I'm really wanting my first stay as a DVC member to be at our home resort, which happens to be my favorite resort.  Patience is not one of my strong virtues.   :/


----------



## Tardisblue

NormaG said:


> Yes, this is our title company.  My husband has been dealing with all of this.  I guess that would explain the "Out until July 11."  Everything to this point has gone so smoothly and quickly that this has thrown me off.  I'm running the Dopey Challenge Marathon Weekend 2017 and I'm starting to get anxious about my Resort reservations, which I haven't made because we're waiting on this to go through.  I'm really wanting my first stay as a DVC member to be at our home resort, which happens to be my favorite resort.  Patience is not one of my strong virtues.   :/



We closed this week and are now waiting on member #.  I'm running Goofy and _hope_ to be able to book DVC for race weekend, but I've already booked 4 nights as All-Star Sports as a fall back.


----------



## distracted

distracted said:


> Our member number came today. Yay! Finally all set up!



Membership cards arrived today!


----------



## Deb123

Deb123 said:


> Still waiting on the seller to send in documents! Everything has been so smooth up until this point. My funds and documents were sent back on the 16th. What in the world could be taking them so long??


An update....after waiting all this time, the sellers finally sent an email today that they were having 2nd thoughts about selling??!! WTH, I understand contracts fall through, but I think it's awfully dirty to string someone along since April if they were having 2nd thoughts! I sent all funds in on June 16. They have until the end of the week to let us know something, otherwise we are under no further obligation and can walk away. Not feeling very hopeful and very disappointed.


----------



## Tardisblue

distracted said:


> Membership cards arrived today!



Lucky!


----------



## Matty B13

Deb123 said:


> An update....after waiting all this time, the sellers finally sent an email today that they were having 2nd thoughts about selling??!! WTH, I understand contracts fall through, but I think it's awfully dirty to string someone along since April if they were having 2nd thoughts! I sent all funds in on June 16. They have until the end of the week to let us know something, otherwise we are under no further obligation and can walk away. Not feeling very hopeful and very disappointed.


Sorry to hear that Deb, hope they keep to the contract they signed.... Good luck


----------



## gharter

Deb123 said:


> An update....after waiting all this time, the sellers finally sent an email today that they were having 2nd thoughts about selling??!! WTH, I understand contracts fall through, but I think it's awfully dirty to string someone along since April if they were having 2nd thoughts! I sent all funds in on June 16. They have until the end of the week to let us know something, otherwise we are under no further obligation and can walk away. Not feeling very hopeful and very disappointed.



That sucks.  have you started looking at other contracts?  From what I'm reading, it sounds like some of the contracts are going for less than previous, so you might be able to save some money.  But you also lost a few months waiting.  Hope everything works out for you.  good luck!


----------



## DizBub

This is so wrong.   I hope that the broker informs the sellers that even if they back out they will be charged the appropriate fees due for fulfilling the sale of their property.  

It stinks that you may have to start all over at this point.  Sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Matty B13

The silver lining right now is that there are a ton of contracts out there and you should be able to get it cheaper than you could have in April.   https://**********.com/ Has a lot of listing at various brokers. If we were putting in a bid right now we would have put it in for $125/ppt instead of $145/ppt for VGF


----------



## CMNJ

Matty B13 said:


> The silver lining right now is that there are a ton of contracts out there and you should be able to get it cheaper than you could have in April.   https://**********.com/ Has a lot of listing at various brokers. If we were putting in a bid right now we would have put it in for $125/ppt instead of $145/ppt for VGF


I think the OP was buying a smaller BWV which unfortunately seem to still have higher prices and not a lot of availability right now-I have a friend who wants to add on there but has been having trouble finding something reasonable with a smaller number of points


----------



## Deb123

So we have until 7/16 for our legal obligations to be over with this contract and then we can walk away. Which is obviously what we'll have to do since the seller's are looking like they aren't going through with this. They've pretty much been ignoring our broker. It really upsets me because I think it's dirty as no other to not inform a buyer that you aren't going through with the contract this late in the game. We passed ROFR, we went through estoppel, we got our closing docs and sent in all funds in full right away. Only then to have the sellers just go MIA. Even letting us know something a month ago, would've been better than this mess. And yeah, this was a 100 pt BWV contract. These are hard to come by and don't come on the market that often. Also, we wanted to be able to book our 2017 F&W trip right at the 11 mth window. Now, we'll have to start all over and we will loose the 11 mth advantage doing so. Just really feeling bummed!


----------



## DizBub

DizBub said:


> Today is day 12 after recording with the county for me.  I am really looking forward to seeing that contract show up in our account.  Maybe today is the day.....



Just checked and the contract showed up this morning.  Points aren't loaded yet but we are sooo close.  

I was starting to think they lost it.


----------



## DizBub

Deb123 said:


> So we have until 7/16 for our legal obligations to be over with this contract and then we can walk away. Which is obviously what we'll have to do since the seller's are looking like they aren't going through with this. They've pretty much been ignoring our broker. It really upsets me because I think it's dirty as no other to not inform a buyer that you aren't going through with the contract this late in the game. We passed ROFR, we went through estoppel, we got our closing docs and sent in all funds in full right away. Only then to have the sellers just go MIA. Even letting us know something a month ago, would've been better than this mess. And yeah, this was a 100 pt BWV contract. These are hard to come by and don't come on the market that often. Also, we wanted to be able to book our 2017 F&W trip right at the 11 mth window. Now, we'll have to start all over and we will loose the 11 mth advantage doing so. Just really feeling bummed!



This is really hard but try to wait it out, it's 5 more days.  The sellers may come to their senses when they realize they will owe fees and commisson to the broker and they will have to pay money out of pocket to keep their contract.  What a waste for all involved.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## JESSketeer

It was a LONG 90 days, but we're finally done! Such an emotional roller coaster, but @FirstTimeDisneyVisit and I are beyond excited to finally be official DVC owners! 

Here's our final timeline:

Sent for ROFR: 4/9
Passed ROFR: 5/7
Received closing docs: 6/10
Funds overnighted: 6/11
Closed: 6/14
Deed Recorded: 6/15
Received Membership # in the mail: 7/8

Good luck to everyone still in progress - hang in there!!


----------



## Tardisblue

JESSketeer said:


> It was a LONG 90 days, but we're finally done! Such an emotional roller coaster, but @FirstTimeDisneyVisit and I are beyond excited to finally be 'official' DVC owners!
> 
> Here's our final timeline:
> 
> Sent for ROFR: 4/9
> Passed ROFR: 5/7
> Received closing docs: 6/10
> Funds overnighted: 6/11
> Closed: 6/14
> Deed Recorded: 6/15
> Received Membership # in the mail: 7/8
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in progress - hang in there!!



Congrats!  Exactly 90 days start to finish.  Hope we receive our member # by end of the month.


----------



## JESSketeer

Tardisblue said:


> Congrats!  Exactly 90 days start to finish.  Hope we receive our member # by end of the month.



Thank you! Yes, right at the 90 day mark! Good luck to you, I hope you get your member # real soon!


----------



## ruthma

I closed today. Magic vacation title. She said I would get membership info in approximately 2 weeks. I am already a member so maybe sooner. I don't know.

Time line

Submitted 5/29
Passed 6/22
Received closing document 7/1
Sent doc/Funds 7/7
Closed 7/10

Pretty fast I think.


----------



## Tardisblue

ruthma said:


> I closed today. Magic vacation title. She said I would get membership info in approximately 2 weeks. I am already a member so maybe sooner. I don't know.
> 
> Time line
> 
> Submitted 5/29
> Passed 6/22
> Received closing document 7/1
> Sent doc/Funds 7/7
> Closed 7/10
> 
> Pretty fast I think.



Super fast - you could go start to finish in under 60 days, which is the fastest I've seen since I've been watching this.


----------



## firerunner1965

Ohh so excited!! Hoping ours comes in soon.. good to see others are getting  the numbers


----------



## Deb123

DizBub said:


> This is so wrong.   I hope that the broker informs the sellers that even if they back out they will be charged the appropriate fees due for fulfilling the sale of their property.
> 
> It stinks that you may have to start all over at this point.  Sorry this is happening to you.





DizBub said:


> This is really hard but try to wait it out, it's 5 more days.  The sellers may come to their senses when they realize they will owe fees and commisson to the broker and they will have to pay money out of pocket to keep their contract.  What a waste for all involved.  Fingers crossed for you.


I asked my broker about the seller's fees today and he said that yes they would be charged, but that they could only do so much to try and collect those fees. He didn't sound hopeful either that they would even be able to collect. My question is what will the seller's be charged to keep their contract? Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

ImagineerTHAT said:


> Second purchase, sold the first one.
> 
> Sent 4/25
> Passed 5/18
> Closing Docs 6/15
> Closed 6/22
> 
> Last time I was able to call 4-5 times and get the member number. This time I think I'm going to wait...no points until 12/1 anyway!




Just received my member number today...called in for activation, signed in, booked my VWL stay in January! Pretty painless process this time around. Good luck to everyone else!

Sent 4/25
Passed 5/18
Closing Docs 6/15
Closed 6/22
Received Member ID 7/11


----------



## rickste

JESSketeer said:


> It was a LONG 90 days, but we're finally done! Such an emotional roller coaster, but @FirstTimeDisneyVisit and I are beyond excited to finally be official DVC owners!
> 
> Here's our final timeline:
> 
> Sent for ROFR: 4/9
> Passed ROFR: 5/7
> Received closing docs: 6/10
> Funds overnighted: 6/11
> Closed: 6/14
> Deed Recorded: 6/15
> Received Membership # in the mail: 7/8
> 
> Good luck to everyone still in progress - hang in there!!



Congrats, we were recorded pn 6/22 so a full week behind you so hopefully by the 15th we will have our member #.


----------



## bestdayever09

bestdayever09 said:


> Sent for ROFR: 5/2
> Passed ROFR: 5/27
> Received closing docs: 6/15
> Closing Docs received by ***: 6/17
> Closed: 6/20
> Deed Recorded: 6/21
> Contract Added to my DVC account: 7/5
> Points loaded into my account for booking: Afternoon of 7/6
> 
> Yay! I am finally done!!!!!!!! I booked at my home resort (VGF) for most of the rest of my next vacation, but had to waitlist one day. I'm on another vacation somewhere else, so no clue if I have received any snail mail from DVC about it. I did get a random e-mail welcoming me to the club the day before I saw my contract loaded.Good luck to you all!




Officially completed the resale process, and received letter with member number on 7/9 (which was the one I already had since it was the same resort and use year as before).

The whole process took us a little over 2 months, not bad!.


----------



## DizBub

Deb123 said:


> I asked my broker about the seller's fees today and he said that yes they would be charged, but that they could only do so much to try and collect those fees. He didn't sound hopeful either that they would even be able to collect. My question is what will the seller's be charged to keep their contract? Anyone have experience with this?



This did happen to us a few years ago.  Our broker said that the sellers would be charged the commission and fees but  I don't know if they ever collected a dime.  She also said that they would never take a listing from them again.  I know that isn't much.....seems like a signed contract should be legal. 

The same thing happened when we bought our house, the sellers tried to back out right before closing.  Our agency threatened to take them to court because they had signed a binding contract.  Sellers backed down when faced with a law suit.


----------



## Perelandra

Deb123 said:


> So we have until 7/16 for our legal obligations to be over with this contract and then we can walk away. Which is obviously what we'll have to do since the seller's are looking like they aren't going through with this. They've pretty much been ignoring our broker. It really upsets me because I think it's dirty as no other to not inform a buyer that you aren't going through with the contract this late in the game. We passed ROFR, we went through estoppel, we got our closing docs and sent in all funds in full right away. Only then to have the sellers just go MIA. Even letting us know something a month ago, would've been better than this mess. And yeah, this was a 100 pt BWV contract. These are hard to come by and don't come on the market that often. Also, we wanted to be able to book our 2017 F&W trip right at the 11 mth window. Now, we'll have to start all over and we will loose the 11 mth advantage doing so. Just really feeling bummed!


I feel for you. That is brutal. I am in sales and often crazy things happen at the 11th hour, so hang in there, it may not be over yet. Still Tom Petty nailed it when he said the waiting is the hardest part, especially when you throw in uncertainty.


----------



## Perelandra

Deb, you also just put a bunch of fear into me! I just passed ROFR today and figured I was home free. You just gave me a reminder that it's not over until it's all closed and the points are in the account.


----------



## NormaG

We're at 19 days since they received our signed documents and funds, @Deb123, your situation makes me concerned about purchase.


----------



## Michal Holm

Hi everyone

I have been reading some, not all, of the posts regarding some of the frustrations buying from an international seller.

Maybe I don't have all the facts, but I my self is a international buyer (not seller). When I have bought real estate interests in the US, I never had to snail mail my documents I always received them by email and had to print, sign, scan email back. This took in most cases 5min, maybe 10min if the printer was causing problems.

I also never ever had to have the documents notarized, I did however had to provide the closing company a scan of my photo ID.

Should I at some point decide to sell my timeshare(s), then the buyer would need to withhold 15% of the transaction total and transfer those funds to the IRS. I would need to request a refund of the 15%(assuming I didn't make a profit of the sale, only of the profit would I need to pay the 15%)

The closing companies should be able to transfer the money to the IRS on your behalf.

In my book being international from Europe and buying real estate in the us, is pretty straight forward.

I still have my first Dvc real estate to look forward to, but I'm getting there - I would not expect the process to by any different than from HGVC.

Edit:
Just looked though my old mails and found an old one from a closing company which said they could notarize the documents for me(because they had the copy of my photo Id) but they needed the ones with the original signature, which I had to snail mail back afterwards( took 14 days from I send it till I got a confirmation of it being received)This was for a deed back( closing company transferred me the wrong TS), so this would be the same as a sale I guess. 

I could have shipped the documents back faster but with the regular mail I had to pay 40$ should I arrive faster it would have been even more expensive. 

Don't get me wrong but I don't think 14 days is not long extra wait, as long as you know on beforehand. 

If it is a big deal, just put it into the contract that the seller needs to return the documents with fedex 2nd day or similar.

Regards.


----------



## JESSketeer

rickste said:


> Congrats, we were recorded pn 6/22 so a full week behind you so hopefully by the 15th we will have our member #.



Thank you!! Hope you get it this week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ruthma

Tardisblue said:


> Super fast - you could go start to finish in under 60 days, which is the fastest I've seen since I've been watching this.[/





ruthma said:


> I closed today. Magic vacation title. She said I would get membership info in approximately 2 weeks. I am already a member so maybe sooner. I don't know.
> 
> Time line
> 
> Submitted 5/29
> Passed 6/22
> Received closing document 7/1
> Sent doc/Funds 7/7
> Closed 7/10
> 
> Pretty fast I think.


recorded today.


----------



## Matty B13

JESSketeer said:


> Thank you!! Hope you get it this week. Fingers crossed!


Were you able to book the resort you wanted for September? Just wondering about how short a reservation window is for DVC, last minute trip planning.


----------



## Deb123

I actually am sending an email to cancel and refund my money today. In looking at my contract, it has the closing date listed as June 6th. I received closing docs on June 13th and I returned my docs and money (in full) on June 16th. In talking yesterday with the company, they said it was unlikely we would hear from the seller's since they've been pretty much ignoring them. No sense in hanging on to this situation. I just want to recover from this and start over. When we started this process in April, I thought we'd have plenty of time to be able to book for 2017 F&W festival at the 11mth mark. Now with having to start all over, we won't have the 11 mth advantage with a new contract. I do think the company I am using have been trying multiple times to reach them. It's not the company's fault, they have been done wrong as well. It's just been very discouraging and I feel like it's been a such a waste of our time. I really hope this doesn't happen to anyone else out there.


----------



## Matty B13

Deb123 said:


> I actually am sending an email to cancel and refund my money today. In looking at my contract, it has the closing date listed as June 6th. I received closing docs on June 13th and I returned my docs and money (in full) on June 16th. In talking yesterday with the company, they said it was unlikely we would hear from the seller's since they've been pretty much ignoring them. No sense in hanging on to this situation. I just want to recover from this and start over. When we started this process in April, I thought we'd have plenty of time to be able to book for 2017 F&W festival at the 11mth mark. Now with having to start all over, we won't have the 11 mth advantage with a new contract. I do think the company I am using have been trying multiple times to reach them. It's not the company's fault, they have been done wrong as well. It's just been very discouraging and I feel like it's been a such a waste of our time. I really hope this doesn't happen to anyone else out there.


Sorry to hear that Deb, hope the next one goes smoothly.


----------



## JESSketeer

Matty B13 said:


> Were you able to book the resort you wanted for September? Just wondering about how short a reservation window is for DVC, last minute trip planning.



We were able to piece together our whole 11 night trip doing some split stays.  We're staying at AKV/SSR/OKW, with our longest consecutive stay being 6 nights at SSR, then we're pretty much bouncing around from resort to resort.  We'll keep looking to see if anymore consecutive nights open up for the end of our trip so we're not moving around so much, but we're just glad we were able to get something!


----------



## DizBub

Matty B13 said:


> Sorry to hear that Deb, hope the next one goes smoothly.



I second this.  Best of luck finding the next, hopefully better contract.


----------



## DizBub

DizBub said:


> Just checked and the contract showed up this morning.  Points aren't loaded yet but we are sooo close.
> 
> I was starting to think they lost it.



And we have points!!  24 hours after the contract showed up in the account and we are complete.  

71 days from start to finish.  Not the fastest but certainly not the slowest.  Not bad at all.


----------



## pepperandchips

Closed today! Passed ROFR 6/3/16, got estoppel on 6/30/16, got closing docs same day (6/30/16) and closed 7/12/16. Now comes the waiting for the member number. ARGH!


----------



## Deb123

Thanks everyone! I pray that getting the money refunded won't be a big deal and the next contract has no bumps. Can I ask what company you all are using? Anyone use dvcbyresale.com or dvcresalemarket.com? Shopping around now


----------



## luvdisneyland

Deb123 said:


> Thanks everyone! I pray that getting the money refunded won't be a big deal and the next contract has no bumps. Can I ask what company you all are using? Anyone use dvcbyresale.com or dvcresalemarket.com? Shopping around now


Hi, so sorry about that- that must be so frustrating! I used dvcresalemarket.com for both a purchase and a sale and they were awesome!


----------



## Matty B13

Deb123 said:


> Thanks everyone! I pray that getting the money refunded won't be a big deal and the next contract has no bumps. Can I ask what company you all are using? Anyone use dvcbyresale.com or dvcresalemarket.com? Shopping around now


We used https://www.**********.com and I think they were very professional and answered all our questions very quickly.


----------



## Matty B13

**********.com


----------



## Matty B13

Matty B13 said:


> **********.com


I guess they are blocked or something. "**********"


----------



## DizBub

Matty B13 said:


> I guess they are blocked or something. "**********"



I think we used the same company.


----------



## firerunner1965

Deb123 said:


> Thanks everyone! I pray that getting the money refunded won't be a big deal and the next contract has no bumps. Can I ask what company you all are using? Anyone use dvcbyresale.com or dvcresalemarket.com? Shopping around now



I used dvcresalemaket and extremely happy July 18 will be two full months, we closed june 27 so now waiting on Disney.  I am hoping that we get our member number  by the end of next week. If so that would put us just a little over 60 days start to finish.

as a side note I think my mailman will be happy when we get our # also so I can quit stalking him *grin*


----------



## disland7

Bought vgc $141 pp 160 points sept it loaded (157 2015 160 2016) we paid closing and 2016 manitenance fees. I didn't see these threads till after papers were signed and in ROFR. Hopefully we didn't pay too much? We got an email saying there was a mistake on our papers while they were drafting closing papers. So back to waiting. Hopefully it doesn't take too long.
Sent 5/27
Passed ROFR 6/17
Email from title co 7/12


----------



## tawi

I called Disney member services today to see if the contract had been transferred yet, the lady I got seemed rude to me. I explained we closed on 6/30 and it was recorded same day. Told her our contract had 2015 points that were not banked by the sellers and we know they need to be banked by 7/31 or we lose them, she attempted to pull us up and said it wasn't transferred and couldn't answer any questions we have. I apologized and tried to ask if she thought we would have our member number in time to bank, only for her to reiterate she "could not answer any questions!" Only thing she could tell me is that it can take 4-6 weeks to transfer! I'm going to lose it if we lose those points! It was one of the reasons we offered what we did!


----------



## aoconnor

Timeline through closing:

Sent 4/25
Passed ROFR 5/18
Estoppel Received 6/9
Closing Docs Rec'd 6/15 (title company forgot to send)
Wired Funds 6/16
Closed 7/5 (sellers were on vacation)

...on to member #!


----------



## Perelandra

Deb123 said:


> Thanks everyone! I pray that getting the money refunded won't be a big deal and the next contract has no bumps. Can I ask what company you all are using? Anyone use dvcbyresale.com or dvcresalemarket.com? Shopping around now


dvcresalemarket.com has been very easy to deal with. I also feel like they have an easy site to navigate and their pricing is fair.
I didn't by from **********.com, but I had similar feelings about my interactions with them and their site.


----------



## Tardisblue

So...it's been 7 days since we closed.  Too soon to start calling to see about membership number?


----------



## Matty B13

Tardisblue said:


> So...it's been 7 days since we closed.  Too soon to start calling to see about membership number?


You could call up to see if it was transferred, I would check the county register of deeds to make sure your deed was recorded first. I tried multiple times even after it was transferred to get the number over the phone, but I couldn't get my membership number.


----------



## Tardisblue

Matty B13 said:


> You could call up to see if it was transferred, I would check the county register of deeds to make sure your deed was recorded first. I tried multiple times even after it was transferred to get the number over the phone, but I couldn't get my membership number.



Confirmed the deed was recorded on 7/7.  I'll call them sometime today just to see what's going on.  Doesn't sound like they are too keen to give the membership number over the phone from what I've been reading, but maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Matty B13

The CM and the manager stated "we don't give out membership numbers over the phone", I was pretty insistent on getting it and they wouldn't give it to me.  We were going on a week vacation and wanted to get it to look around on the reservation website while on vacation. But I guess we will have to wait, just stinks because we are in our 11 month window for our vacation next spring. I explained this to them, to no avail.


----------



## Tardisblue

Matty B13 said:


> The CM and the manager stated "we don't give out membership numbers over the phone", I was pretty insistent on getting it and they wouldn't give it to me.  We were going on a week vacation and wanted to get it to look around on the reservation website while on vacation. But I guess we will have to wait, just stinks because we are in our 11 month window for our vacation next spring. I explained this to them, to no avail.



Just called and all I got was "a letter will be mailed 30 days after closing and you'll know it's been transferred.  Have a magical day."


----------



## thejewellfamily

Matty B13 said:


> Yeah, it gets very frustrating waiting, we are in our 11 month window for booking a vacation for next June and have to wait for our membership number to come in the mail, because this is our first DVC contract.


We are waiting to book next June too!  Good Luck!!!


----------



## thejewellfamily

Tardisblue said:


> Just called and all I got was "a letter will be mailed 30 days after closing and you'll know it's been transferred.  Have a magical day."


What # did you call?  Because when I called last week, they were really helpful and sounded like they would give me the number when it was transferred.  It might depend on who you talk to!  Good luck.


----------



## Supplanter

Ours recorded on the comptroller's site 6/24 and we still haven't received a member number.  Maybe I'll try calling again today (I tried last Friday and they told me it wasnt in the system yet).  Do you get any notification when the packet is sent or does it just show up?


----------



## Matty B13

I called the main DVC number at 800-800-9800 ext 2 for member administration. They might tell you if it is transferred and your member packet was mailed. But.... They said it was mailed last Tuesday and it had not arrived by Saturday..... Doesn't take US mail 5 days anywhere in the continental US to arrive.  So take anything they say about mailing with a grain of salt.


----------



## Tardisblue

thejewellfamily said:


> What # did you call?  Because when I called last week, they were really helpful and sounded like they would give me the number when it was transferred.  It might depend on who you talk to!  Good luck.



Same one below:



Matty B13 said:


> I called the main DVC number at 800-800-9800 ext 2 for member administration. They might tell you if it is transferred and your member packet was mailed. But.... They said it was mailed last Tuesday and it had not arrived by Saturday..... Doesn't take US mail 5 days anywhere in the continental US to arrive.  So take anything they say about mailing with a grain of salt.



It may have been my line of questioning - I asked if they could tell me if the contract had been transferred and the CM gave me the line telling me it would be mailed.  I'm in no critical hurry - we would like to try to book a 1BR at BWV (home resort) next May, but I'm hoping there's still availability?


----------



## Ohana2011

Tardisblue said:


> So...it's been 7 days since we closed.  Too soon to start calling to see about membership number?


Not too early, but they might not give you the # over the phone.  They didn't for me.  Took almost 2 weeks to receive member# by mail.


----------



## Ohana2011

Supplanter said:


> Ours recorded on the comptroller's site 6/24 and we still haven't received a member number.  Maybe I'll try calling again today (I tried last Friday and they told me it wasnt in the system yet).  Do you get any notification when the packet is sent or does it just show up?


That's worth a call, Supplanter...


----------



## LISRAREF

Cards finally came.  Mine came on Monday and my wife's yesterday.

Passed ROFR 4/13
Closing docs received 5/6
Closing docs sent 5/7
Closed 5/10
Deed recorded 5/11
Welcome Package (Points Book) 5/26
Membership number 5/28
ID Cards.......7/10

Membership card was as expected so no problems with being grandfathered for benefits rule change.  Now to wait for my first trip next year!


----------



## Tardisblue

LISRAREF said:


> Cards finally came.  Mine came on Monday and my wife's yesterday.
> 
> Passed ROFR 4/13
> Closing docs received 5/6
> Closing docs sent 5/7
> Closed 5/10
> Deed recorded 5/11
> Welcome Package (Points Book) 5/26
> Membership number 5/28
> ID Cards.......7/10
> 
> Membership card was as expected so no problems with being grandfathered for benefits rule change.  Now to wait for my first trip next year!



Is the membership card the indicator of who is really in the "club" and who is just a DVC purchaser (post 4/4/16)?


----------



## LISRAREF

Tardisblue said:


> Is the membership card the indicator of who is really in the "club" and who is just a DVC purchaser (post 4/4/16)?



The DVC organization recently changed the policy about member benefits.  If you purchase directly you will receive all the benefits of membership including the disney adventures, disney collection, DCL Cruise and RCI Exchange programs.  As well you also receive the dining and merchandise discounts, annual pass discounts, and access to many DVC events and partys.

If you buy as a resale now, you lose access to everything except the RCI Exchange.  Those members will not have access to the partys and special events supposedly but everyone is still waiting to see how much they plan to exclude everyone from as this only was changed in April and anyone with accepted offers were grandfathered.


----------



## Tardisblue

LISRAREF said:


> The DVC organization recently changed the policy about member benefits.  If you purchase directly you will receive all the benefits of membership including the disney adventures, disney collection, DCL Cruise and RCI Exchange programs.  As well you also receive the dining and merchandise discounts, annual pass discounts, and access to many DVC events and partys.
> 
> If you buy as a resale now, you lose access to everything except the RCI Exchange.  Those members will not have access to the partys and special events supposedly but everyone is still waiting to see how much they plan to exclude everyone from as this only was changed in April and anyone with accepted offers were grandfathered.



I wasn't very clear with my question.  I understand that as a post April 4th purchaser via resale that I no longer have access to full member benefits.  Do I still receive a membership card or do you only receive the card if you purchase direct or if you made your purchase prior to April 4, 2016?


----------



## thejewellfamily

Tardisblue said:


> Same one below:
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been my line of questioning - I asked if they could tell me if the contract had been transferred and the CM gave me the line telling me it would be mailed.  I'm in no critical hurry - we would like to try to book a 1BR at BWV (home resort) next May, but I'm hoping there's still availability?



We are definitely booking a trip for next June with our three kids & my husband's parents, brother, and sister, but I am trying to convince the hubby to take a trip in December with just us and the kids.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## thejewellfamily

Matty B13 said:


> I called the main DVC number at 800-800-9800 ext 2 for member administration. They might tell you if it is transferred and your member packet was mailed. But.... They said it was mailed last Tuesday and it had not arrived by Saturday..... Doesn't take US mail 5 days anywhere in the continental US to arrive.  So take anything they say about mailing with a grain of salt.



I can't wait to get ours. We closed June 30th! Dying to get my number.  lol


----------



## tawi

thejewellfamily said:


> I can't wait to get ours. We closed June 30th! Dying to get my number.  lol



We closed June 30th as well!! I'm hoping its soon! I really wanted to book a trip for sometime this winter! Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Supplanter

Ohana2011 said:


> That's worth a call, Supplanter...


I Called, they said it's in the system but the number they gave me didnt work as the member id :-( i'll have to give them a call back tomorrow and see if I can get the member id to go with the access code they gave me


----------



## JESSketeer

Matty B13 said:


> The CM and the manager stated "we don't give out membership numbers over the phone", I was pretty insistent on getting it and they wouldn't give it to me.  We were going on a week vacation and wanted to get it to look around on the reservation website while on vacation. But I guess we will have to wait, just stinks because we are in our 11 month window for our vacation next spring. I explained this to them, to no avail.





Tardisblue said:


> Just called and all I got was "a letter will be mailed 30 days after closing and you'll know it's been transferred.  Have a magical day."



We had no luck over the phone either, we tried multiple times! Some CMs were definitely more willing to share info with us than others. We were all set to call again last Friday, but that's when our Membership # finally came in the mail!


----------



## Matty B13

JESSketeer said:


> We had no luck over the phone either, we tried multiple times! Some CMs were definitely more willing to share info with us than others. We were all set to call again last Friday, but that's when our Membership # finally came in the mail!


Great to hear that, hope our # is in the mail by the time we get back from vacation.


----------



## DixieDelights

My deed was recorded 6/29 and I keep hoping my new home and points will pop up in my existing account.  Is that how it happens?  I have different use years.  There are banked points that need to be used and things are booking up SO quickly!


----------



## Matty B13

DixieDelights said:


> My deed was recorded 6/29 and I keep hoping my new home and points will pop up in my existing account.  Is that how it happens?  I have different use years.  There are banked points that need to be used and things are booking up SO quickly!


I think you have to wait for DVC to do the transfer after it gets a copy of the recorded deed, and then have them enter it into the system.


----------



## LISRAREF

Tardisblue said:


> I wasn't very clear with my question.  I understand that as a post April 4th purchaser via resale that I no longer have access to full member benefits.  Do I still receive a membership card or do you only receive the card if you purchase direct or if you made your purchase prior to April 4, 2016?



That's been a question a lot of people are asking. The rumors we've been hearing are those who buy freaked after the deadline will not get a membership card which is what is used to get the perks.  But I haven't heard anyone who did deals after the deadline finishing yet so it's still a bit questionable.


----------



## luvdisneyland

LISRAREF said:


> The DVC organization recently changed the policy about member benefits.  If you purchase directly you will receive all the benefits of membership including the disney adventures, disney collection, DCL Cruise and RCI Exchange programs.  As well you also receive the dining and merchandise discounts, annual pass discounts, and access to many DVC events and partys.
> 
> If you buy as a resale now, you lose access to everything except the RCI Exchange.  Those members will not have access to the partys and special events supposedly but everyone is still waiting to see how much they plan to exclude everyone from as this only was changed in April and anyone with accepted offers were grandfathered.


You ARE able to use RCI with resale. You can't use the Disney or Concierge collection.


----------



## luvdisneyland

Deb123 said:


> I asked my broker about the seller's fees today and he said that yes they would be charged, but that they could only do so much to try and collect those fees. He didn't sound hopeful either that they would even be able to collect. My question is what will the seller's be charged to keep their contract? Anyone have experience with this?


It really is a shame that the sellers can do this. If a buyer backs out, they have a deposit to retain. Sellers don't pay an upfront fee, so collecting would be difficult. I guess the sellers know that you would have to sue ( which most of us won't go to the trouble or expense to do).  It would be nice to come up with a buyer protection plan.


----------



## LISRAREF

luvdisneyland said:


> You ARE able to use RCI with resale. You can't use the Disney or Concierge collection.


That's what I said.. You lose access to everything except RCI.....


----------



## Supplanter

Called today and they gave me my member id which is apparently different from my member number lol.  All logged in and ready to book a trip now!  Woo hoo!  What a long drawn out process this has been lol.  
I have always had great luck getting very helpful people.  I just press the number to book a vacation and then hit 0.  Once I get a person they are able to look it up no problem although they do ask for a ton of info to verify you are you.


----------



## rickste

Supplanter said:


> Called today and they gave me my member id which is apparently different from my member number lol.  All logged in and ready to book a trip now!  Woo hoo!  What a long drawn out process this has been lol.
> I have always had great luck getting very helpful people.  I just press the number to book a vacation and then hit 0.  Once I get a person they are able to look it up no problem although they do ask for a ton of info to verify you are you.


 

Congrats.  Did you choose option 2 or 3?  I have seen them both mentioned. IIRC I was recorded a day before you (6/22) so I will try and call tomorrow.


----------



## Supplanter

rickste said:


> Congrats.  Did you choose option 2 or 3?  I have seen them both mentioned. IIRC I was recorded a day before you (6/22) so I will try and call tomorrow.


Yes when I checked the county comptroller's site I recorded 6/23 so you should be in there too.  
I believe it said press 2 if you arent trying to book some member get together, then it was 1 to book a trip 2 to change your account and 3 for accounting.  I pressed 1.  It goes through a bunch of options- new res, change res, etc... I just pressed zero.  Itll ring thru and then It asks for your info.  I entered whatever it asked (phone number, zip code, last 4 of ssn) and then got to a cast member.  

Once I got them, I just explained I never got my welcome packet and was looking to get my info so I could get into the website.  They go thru the id questions- name, phone number, address, email, which resort and #of points you bought- then they gave me the info.  
I was a little disappointed how little availability there was for the weeks I was looking at going (early november to wdw and I was too early for my early march trip to aulani), I may end up having to swap the two trips to make the dates work better.  Anyway, good luck, I had 3 different people all be very helpful and no one ever said they couldnt do it.


----------



## NormaG

So, my husband spoke with our broker this week and we found out that we are purchasing from a divorced couple, one of them signed and returned the closing documents right away, the other has yet to sign.  She has until July 19th.  Why would you agree on our offer if you're going to do something like this?  I'm so frustrated and disappointed.   The broker told us if she doesn't sign by July 19, we can pull out of the sale without any penalty.   So, we'll just lose 2 months worth of time.  No big deal, right??


----------



## DizBub

DixieDelights said:


> My deed was recorded 6/29 and I keep hoping my new home and points will pop up in my existing account.  Is that how it happens?  I have different use years.  There are banked points that need to be used and things are booking up SO quickly!



We saw our new contract show up on our dashboard under "manage vacation points" one day but no new points.  24 hours later the points appeared.  Now with a different UY that may take an extra step because you will have a new member number and they have to create a different account.  

I was anxiously waiting to get our points to get a 1 bedroom in early September and watched availability dry up.  Our points finally appeared and suddenly 5 nights at BWV opened up.  Hang in there!


----------



## luvdisneyland

LISRAREF said:


> That's what I said.. You lose access to everything except RCI.....


Oops sorry- misread that! I love using mine for RCI


----------



## tawi

NormaG said:


> So, my husband spoke with our broker this week and we found out that we are purchasing from a divorced couple, one of them signed and returned the closing documents right away, the other has yet to sign.  She has until July 19th.  Why would you agree on our offer if you're going to do something like this?  I'm so frustrated and disappointed.   The broker told us if she doesn't sign by July 19, we can pull out of the sale without any penalty.   So, we'll just lose 2 months worth of time.  No big deal, right??




I'm sorry, this is something similar we experienced. Our sellers were divorcing and in separate states. The paperwork had to be redone and then one of the sellers took longer to get the paperwork in and when they did, it wasn't filled out properly and had to be redone. Hopefully they will get to it soon. I kept emailing our broker to check the status, maybe that would help?


----------



## tawi

For those wanting to know...found out today they are processing closings on 6/28! We closed 6/30, so I was hoping we would have our member number soon, only to find out the title company didn't send all the needed documents, looks like we get tossed back into the pile starting today if they get everything done.......Maybe one day I'll be able to book a vacation


----------



## Tardisblue

tawi said:


> For those wanting to know...found out today they are processing closings on 6/28! We closed 6/30, so I was hoping we would have our member number soon, only to find out the title company didn't send all the needed documents, looks like we get tossed back into the pile starting today if they get everything done.......Maybe one day I'll be able to book a vacation



Hang in there.  This whole process has been a great experience in patience.


----------



## Deb123

Wanted to give a quick update since all of you have been so helpful. Still nothing back from the seller's on the BWV contract. It's a bit ridiculous that we got this close to closing, only for the seller's to go MIA with no word to anyone. The BWV contract will be canceled tomorrow on our end. Meanwhile we've found another contract for  BCV and our offer was accepted. The company we've been dealing with is great and all of our money (we had already sent in the full amount on the BWV contract) which is being held in escrow, will now just stay in escrow for this new contract we are trying to purchase. All money being held can just transfer from the cancelled contract to the new contract. Hopefully this can save some time. The new Beach Club contract can't close until Oct 3 though, so this will be another long waiting game for us. Even with the hiccups, resale still save thousands of $$, and we are willing to take the gamble.


----------



## Deb123

NormaG said:


> So, my husband spoke with our broker this week and we found out that we are purchasing from a divorced couple, one of them signed and returned the closing documents right away, the other has yet to sign.  She has until July 19th.  Why would you agree on our offer if you're going to do something like this?  I'm so frustrated and disappointed.   The broker told us if she doesn't sign by July 19, we can pull out of the sale without any penalty.   So, we'll just lose 2 months worth of time.  No big deal, right??


Oh no, I hate to hear of someone else going through something like this! I am keeping my fingers crossed that the seller will sign!! Had you already sent in your funds for this contract? It really stinks that seller's can do this.


----------



## rickste

Supplanter said:


> Yes when I checked the county comptroller's site I recorded 6/23 so you should be in there too.
> I believe it said press 2 if you arent trying to book some member get together, then it was 1 to book a trip 2 to change your account and 3 for accounting.  I pressed 1.  It goes through a bunch of options- new res, change res, etc... I just pressed zero.  Itll ring thru and then It asks for your info.  I entered whatever it asked (phone number, zip code, last 4 of ssn) and then got to a cast member. Once I got them, I just explained I never got my welcome packet and was looking to get my info so I could get into the website.  They go thru the id questions- name, phone number, address, email, which resort and #of points you bought- then they gave me the info.



Just tried calling and the CM said that we are not in the system yet.  ;(  Just one delay after another. She really seemed like if I was there should would have given me my number... but who really knows. 



Supplanter said:


> I was a little disappointed how little availability there was for the weeks I was looking at going (early november to wdw and I was too early for my early march trip to aulani), I may end up having to swap the two trips to make the dates work better.  Anyway, good luck, I had 3 different people all be very helpful and no one ever said they couldnt do it.




Good Luck on getting your trip booked.  I am trying to do an Aulani trip in the fall.


----------



## firerunner1965

we closed the 27th deed was recorded the 28th !! Nothing in todays mail but I am hoping mon or tuesday!! Monday puts us at 60 days


----------



## DizBub

For those looking for more timeline info...

Today 7/15 we received our physical title in the mail from Old Republic National Title Insurance Company.  This should be the final step in the process.  Paperwork says it was e-recorded with the county on 6/24.  Received our points into our account on Tuesday 7/12.

Edited to report that our member number arrived today 7/16.  Since it is the exact same number we have had for nearly 7 years I wasn't expecting the letter.


----------



## intertile

Got our points into our account today.
Final timeline:
4/8 Offer accepted
4/12 Entered ROFR
5/6 Passed ROFR
5/9 Estoppel
6/6 Received Closing Documents with errors
6/14 Rcvd Corrected Closing Documents
6/22 Sent Docs back with certified check
6/28 Closed
7/12 Rcvd Title
7/15 Points loaded to our account

Approx 3 months total when you consider we delayed returning our documents a week when I was away on a business trip


----------



## Ohana2011

Supplanter said:


> Called today and they gave me my member id which is apparently different from my member number lol.  All logged in and ready to book a trip now!  Woo hoo!  What a long drawn out process this has been lol.
> I have always had great luck getting very helpful people.  I just press the number to book a vacation and then hit 0.  Once I get a person they are able to look it up no problem although they do ask for a ton of info to verify you are you.


FINALLY!!  Welcome Home!!


----------



## NormaG

Deb123 said:


> Oh no, I hate to hear of someone else going through something like this! I am keeping my fingers crossed that the seller will sign!! Had you already sent in your funds for this contract? It really stinks that seller's can do this.



Yes, they received our funds on June 23.  I'm so down about this and can hardly stand the thought of starting the process over.


----------



## tawi

Called Member Services today to check on our contract (last week was told the title company didn't send over all documents needed), they advised me they had processed our contract and sent our packet with member number over night. So hopefully we will have by tomorrow and book our vacation!


----------



## firerunner1965

I tried calling and all it did was stress me out lol. I do not think they understood what I wanted. Told me hey had no info on me and that my broker should have my member number.

So I called back and got put on hold, about 15 mins, finally someone came on the phone and POOF the electric went out ..disconnected us. (bad storms in lakeland) 

Ya third time is not a charm I will wait a few more days.

Closed June 27
Deed recorded June 28


----------



## rickste

firerunner1965 said:


> I tried calling and all it did was stress me out lol. I do not think they understood what I wanted. Told me hey had no info on me and that my broker should have my member number.
> 
> So I called back and got put on hold, about 15 mins, finally someone came on the phone and POOF the electric went out ..disconnected us. (bad storms in lakeland)
> 
> Ya third time is not a charm I will wait a few more days.
> 
> Closed June 27
> Deed recorded June 28



I know what you mean as I feel the same way.  All they tell me is that I am not in the system  at all.  If it is not in the mail today then I will try and give them another call tomorrow.  I am just trying to stay positive.


----------



## NormaG

So, I'm breathing a sigh of relief!  After 25 days our broker FINALLY received the ex-wife seller's signed papers!  Now just the wait for the deed to be recorded and DVC to send us our member nunber!!


----------



## Matty B13

NormaG said:


> So, I'm breathing a sigh of relief!  After 20 days our broker FINALLY received the ex-wife seller's signed papers!  Now just the wait for the deed to be recorded and DVC to send us our member nunber!!


Great to hear that NormaG, congratulations!!


----------



## indyannamom

The waiting is driving me nuts...I can't decide if I'm better not calling or calling to see if they could give me my member #... I'm trying desperately not to scare the mailman while I meet him at the mailbox everyday


----------



## firerunner1965

I broke down and called member services AGAIN yesterday 

and I spelled my last name out THREE times

and YES we are in process (whatever the heck that means)


----------



## tawi

Went home for lunch today and waiting was our member number from Disney!!!! Will be booking our trip today!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## mustinjourney

just called the member number and was told they transferred the points on Saturday (7/16) and mailed my packet out on Monday (7/18).  Deed was recorded on 6/28, so it looks like it's taking a little more than 3 weeks to receive member packet in the mail after deed recorded.


----------



## thejewellfamily

indyannamom said:


> The waiting is driving me nuts...I can't decide if I'm better not calling or calling to see if they could give me my member #... I'm trying desperately not to scare the mailman while I meet him at the mailbox everyday


 Me too.  My husband says that this is the only time that I have consistently retrieved the mail on a daily basis. lol


----------



## thejewellfamily

mustinjourney said:


> just called the member number and was told they transferred the points on Saturday (7/16) and mailed my packet out on Monday (7/18).  Deed was recorded on 6/28, so it looks like it's taking a little more than 3 weeks to receive member packet in the mail after deed recorded.


 Would they give you your member id number?


----------



## mustinjourney

thejewellfamily said:


> Would they give you your member id number?


I didn't ask since she said that I'd have to call a different department to get the activation code (which is needed to setup your online account).  The lady was really nice though.  She just wanted to know the contract number (shows up on the ROFR document from Disney) and from that, she was able to tell me when the account was setup, points transferred, and when they mailed the documents.

She did mention that one of the reasons they do all this by snail mail is b/c it gives their system enough time to actually transfer the points to the new account by the time the packet shows up at your front door.  

Regarding membership cards -- she was under the impression that post 4/4 members will still get the same looking membership card -- but it will be coded such that the system knows the membership was due to resale post 4/4.


----------



## thejewellfamily

mustinjourney said:


> I didn't ask since she said that I'd have to call a different department to get the activation code (which is needed to setup your online account).  The lady was really nice though.  She just wanted to know the contract number (shows up on the ROFR document from Disney) and from that, she was able to tell me when the account was setup, points transferred, and when they mailed the documents.
> 
> She did mention that one of the reasons they do all this by snail mail is b/c it gives their system enough time to actually transfer the points to the new account by the time the packet shows up at your front door.
> 
> Regarding membership cards -- she was under the impression that post 4/4 members will still get the same looking membership card -- but it will be coded such that the system knows the membership was due to resale post 4/4.



That is basically the same thing that I was told today.


----------



## DizBub

mustinjourney said:


> Regarding membership cards -- she was under the impression that post 4/4 members will still get the same looking membership card -- but it will be coded such that the system knows the membership was due to resale post 4/4.



Gosh, I hope this is the case.  There was just something really off-putting to me when they announced new resale buyers would not get membership cards.  Just the pettiness of it.  I so hope post 4/4 people do indeed get a member card.


----------



## ScubaCat

mustinjourney said:


> She did mention that one of the reasons they do all this by snail mail is b/c it gives their system enough time to actually transfer the points to the new account by the time the packet shows up at your front door.
> 
> Regarding membership cards -- she was under the impression that post 4/4 members will still get the same looking membership card -- but it will be coded such that the system knows the membership was due to resale post 4/4.



The "snail mail" excuse is a lie.  The other, we'll just have to wait and see.  I'm not sure what "coded" means since it's just a plain plastic card, unless that just means something else a CM would have to manually verify by checking an extra notation or something. (No chance for confusion there... oh, no...)


----------



## indyannamom

thejewellfamily said:


> Me too.  My husband says that this is the only time that I have consistently retrieved the mail on a daily basis. lol


Too funny!   The mail is usually my son's chore to do...his sisters are getting mad I'm doing his chore and not theirs!


----------



## mustinjourney

ScubaCat said:


> The "snail mail" excuse is a lie.  The other, we'll just have to wait and see.  I'm not sure what "coded" means since it's just a plain plastic card, unless that just means something else a CM would have to manually verify by checking an extra notation or something. (No chance for confusion there... oh, no...)


It's not a swipe card?  I just assumed it was.


----------



## NormaG

Our deed was recorded today!


----------



## Tardisblue

We're now 0 for 2 calling Membership Services to get our membership number.  The CM actually asked if we bought resale and, if so, we'd just have to wait it out for the packet to arrive.

Closed 2 weeks ago today, so we'll continue to wait.


----------



## firerunner1965

Tardisblue said:


> We're now 0 for 2 calling Membership Services to get our membership number.  The CM actually asked if we bought resale and, if so, we'd just have to wait it out for the packet to arrive.
> 
> Closed 2 weeks ago today, so we'll continue to wait.



We are over three weeks and still no member packet/member number .. we did get an "you're in process" on monday.

so we wait....and wait...and stalk the mailman and wait...


----------



## Tardisblue

firerunner1965 said:


> We are over three weeks and still no member packet/member number .. we did get an "you're in process" on monday.
> 
> so we wait....and wait...and stalk the mailman and wait...



OK, glad to know we're in good company.  I do realize that this is quite high on the list of first-world problems, but it really seems like this whole process could be easily streamlined.


----------



## ScubaCat

Tardisblue said:


> OK, glad to know we're in good company.  I do realize that this is quite high on the list of first-world problems, but it really seems like this whole process could be easily streamlined.



They have done that.... it's called "buying direct".   There's not much incentive for DVD to have more than one person processing each step for resale transfers, so they just do everything in sequence without urgency.


----------



## indyannamom

I couldn't wait any longer....I called MS and asked them to check to see when it was mailed (I didn't ask for the number itself) and the CM said it was transferred Monday (7/18) and the letter should have gone out that day.  I hope it's in tomorrow's mail... We go out if town Friday morning for a family wedding and I woukdn't love to have it before we go.


For those keeping track:
 Submitted 5/6, 
passed ROFR 5/28, 
received closing docs 6/22
Returned with payment by overnight 6/23
Received "closed"email from title company & Recorded with Orange County 6/30
"Transferred" 7/18
Received welcome letter & member number ?????


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

We've also been unsuccessful in calling for our member number. I called yesterday and they typed in my name, put me on hold, and came back on the line and told me to expect my membership packet with member number sometime next week. Our contract closed 7/5 and our deed was recorded 7/6.


----------



## tawi

Booked our vacation last night! Didn't get the resort we wanted but it'll do. Polynesian here we come! 

Our timeline:
4/29 offer made, accepted, sent to ROFR
5/20- passed ROFR
5/29 estoppel
6/14 Closing docs rec'd, funds returned over night
6/30 closed (sellers paperwork had to be redone), deed recorded same day
7/19 member number rec'd


----------



## gharter

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> We've also been unsuccessful in calling for our member number. I called yesterday and they typed in my name, put me on hold, and came back on the line and told me to expect my membership packet with member number sometime next week. Our contract closed 7/5 and our deed was recorded 7/6.



I waited about 2 weeks after closing and the deed was recorded before calling.  Are you checking with member accounting (option 3)?  I had to call 3 times, but was able to get our number through them.  Member services got me no where.  Once you have your number, then go back to member services to get your club number and activation code to get you online.

Good luck.  I didn't get our number in the mail until about a month after a called and had our number.


----------



## ruthma

I am already a member but purchase same resort but different use year. My question is will I see on my site when they load it or do I still have to call. Thanks


----------



## Tardisblue

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> We've also been unsuccessful in calling for our member number. I called yesterday and they typed in my name, put me on hold, and came back on the line and told me to expect my membership packet with member number sometime next week. Our contract closed 7/5 and our deed was recorded 7/6.



We're one day behind you on the timeline (closed 7/6 and deed was recorded 7/7) so hopefully we'll both get news next week.


----------



## Sophie_inBflo

ruthma said:


> I am already a member but purchase same resort but different use year. My question is will I see on my site when they load it or do I still have to call. Thanks



We're in the same boat (except different UY and resort)...   I've asked and been told be a few different people that they add it to your member dashboard.    First the membership number appears and then the points are loaded within the next hours/ days.
(We closed and our deed was recorded on 7/7, and it's not showing up yet...   so it's at least a 2 week wait.   )


----------



## rickste

tawi said:


> Booked our vacation last night! Didn't get the resort we wanted but it'll do. Polynesian here we come!
> 
> Our timeline:
> 4/29 offer made, accepted, sent to ROFR
> 5/20- passed ROFR
> 5/29 estoppel
> 6/14 Closing docs rec'd, funds returned over night
> 6/30 closed (sellers paperwork had to be redone), deed recorded same day
> 7/19 member number rec'd


congrats


----------



## rickste

I was told that my number is in the mail...  Hopefully today so I can stop checking my inbox ?


----------



## ruthma

Sophie_inBflo said:


> We're in the same boat (except different UY and resort)...   I've asked and been told be a few different people that they add it to your member dashboard.    First the membership number appears and then the points are loaded within the next hours/ days.
> (We closed and our deed was recorded on 7/7, and it's not showing up yet...   so it's at least a 2 week wait.   )


Thank you.


----------



## DixieDelights

ruthma said:


> Thank you.



We were in the same boat.  Deed was recorded 6/29 and the new member number and points showed up in my account 7/18.  Hope that helps!


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

gharter said:


> I waited about 2 weeks after closing and the deed was recorded before calling.  Are you checking with member accounting (option 3)?  I had to call 3 times, but was able to get our number through them.  Member services got me no where.  Once you have your number, then go back to member services to get your club number and activation code to get you online.
> 
> Good luck.  I didn't get our number in the mail until about a month after a called and had our number.



I've tried member administration (I think that was option 2) and member services. Maybe I should try option 3. I've tried calling twice and my husband has once. They're always very kind, but I get nowhere. Lol


----------



## ruthma

DixieDelights said:


> We were in the same boat.  Deed was recorded 6/29 and the new member number and points showed up in my account 7/18.  Hope that helps!


I guess it's 3 week from recording the deed to the points showing up.  Thanks.


----------



## firerunner1965

our deed was recorded 6/28 and still nothing on this end


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

Well....I tried option 3 and the agent asked for my contract number. I gave it to her and she told me my name wasn't on that contract. I told her I was a new member and she asked if I purchased on the resale market. When I told her we did, she told me I'd receive my information in the mail. I got worried about my name not showing up so I called and hit option 2. A very nice agent answered and she was more than helpful. She gave me my information, booked us a trip, and set me up online!


----------



## disland7

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> Well....I tried option 3 and the agent asked for my contract number. I gave it to her and she told me my name wasn't on that contract. I told her I was a new member and she asked if I purchased on the resale market. When I told her we did, she told me I'd receive my information in the mail. I got worried about my name not showing up so I called and hit option 2. A very nice agent answered and she was more than helpful. She gave me my information, booked us a trip, and set me up online!


Woah that's fantastic. You should have gotten her name and asked for her extension. Happy vacationing.


----------



## gharter

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> Well....I tried option 3 and the agent asked for my contract number. I gave it to her and she told me my name wasn't on that contract. I told her I was a new member and she asked if I purchased on the resale market. When I told her we did, she told me I'd receive my information in the mail. I got worried about my name not showing up so I called and hit option 2. A very nice agent answered and she was more than helpful. She gave me my information, booked us a trip, and set me up online!



That's awesome!  i had no luck with option 2, but I think it really depends on who answers your call.  Watching this thread, it seems like option works more often, but not enough to see a true pattern.  In the end, if you get someone wiling to spend the time to help you, you'll get your number.  If they stick with the party line, they'll tell you the number will come in the mail.


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

disland7 said:


> Woah that's fantastic. You should have gotten her name and asked for her extension. Happy vacationing.



Yes, she was fantastic! She exceeded my expectations. I would contact DVC and let them know how pleased I am with her service, but I don't want her to get in trouble if she really wasn't suppose to help me like that. I wanted to do the survey at the end of the call, but it hung up and didn't give me the option.


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

gharter said:


> That's awesome!  i had no luck with option 2, but I think it really depends on who answers your call.  Watching this thread, it seems like option works more often, but not enough to see a true pattern.  In the end, if you get someone wiling to spend the time to help you, you'll get your number.  If they stick with the party line, they'll tell you the number will come in the mail.



Yes, I agree! I think it's all on who answers the phone. I'm glad I tried again.


----------



## mustinjourney

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> Yes, I agree! I think it's all on who answers the phone. I'm glad I tried again.



I just tried calling again and got stonewalled.  They just reconfirmed that they already mailed it out.


----------



## Meandnevaeh

LISRAREF said:


> That's been a question a lot of people are asking. The rumors we've been hearing are those who buy freaked after the deadline will not get a membership card which is what is used to get the perks.  But I haven't heard anyone who did deals after the deadline finishing yet so it's still a bit questionable.


I saw someone post that they are post 4/4/2016 purchaser and everything went through, they received member packet with number, had it activated and logged in, and where it says to view/print temporary card link it redirects them to a page that offers adding on direct and explains membership extras but they were indeed not able to print a temporary card or request one be mailed to them, so I'd say they are not getting cards. I personally was under contract and had already passed ROFR before 4/4/2016 but didn't close until 4/18 and I am able to print temporary cards, and j have received my card the mail as well as request a new card if needed.


----------



## firerunner1965

WOOT WOOT got my number today and booked a vacation for Aug 2, 3, and 4 th!! Deluxe Studio at SSR

Start to finish it was  64 days..

*does a lil happy dance**


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

Meandnevaeh said:


> I saw someone post that they are post 4/4/2016 purchaser and everything went through, they received member packet with number, had it activated and logged in, and where it says to view/print temporary card link it redirects them to a page that offers adding on direct and explains membership extras but they were indeed not able to print a temporary card or request one be mailed to them, so I'd say they are not getting cards. I personally was under contract and had already passed ROFR before 4/4/2016 but didn't close until 4/18 and I am able to print temporary cards, and j have received my card the mail as well as request a new card if needed.



I purchased after 4/4 and I'm able to print a temporary card from my online account. The agent I spoke with yesterday said I would receive a member card in the mail, but not to expect it soon. She said it would be around 8 weeks before it arrives. It really doesn't matter to us either way, we didn't expect to have a member card.


----------



## mustinjourney

Sent to ROFR -- 5/9
Passed ROFR -- 5/31
Received closing docs -- 6/6
Deed recorded -- 6/28
Account transferred -- 7/16
Letter mailed -- 7/18
Letter received -- 7/22

so quick update -- I had tried calling MS to get my member number over the phone a couple times this week so I could set up my online account and try to book a trip for F&W this year, but kept getting a polite "we do not provide the number over the phone.  You'll need to wait for the letter to arrive."

So after three days of stalking the mailbox, the letter shows up today with my membership number.  I call the MS number (this time with option 1) and ask for the activation code so I can set my new account up, and come to find out, the number they send you in the letter isn't even the number you use to setup your online account.  Rather, the online account needs a "club ID" number -- not your member number.  So if anyone else is waiting for the DVC letter to show up -- you might try the following:

dial 1-800-800-9800 -- option 1.  Keep hitting 0 until you get a person.  Then let them know that you need your club ID and activation code.  It might work for you.


----------



## Supplanter

Don't press option 2 or 3 to try and get your id, use #1 like youre gonna book a trip.  Then just hit 0 to get to someone without going thru all the rest of the options.  
Just play dumb and say you have been wanting to get on the website but havent gotten your id yet.  If its in the system they will find it, this group is used to looking up member info and are the ones that are supposed to be helpful, accounting is just there to get your money and member services just deals with member info.


----------



## Supplanter

mustinjourney said:


> dial 1-800-800-9800 -- option 1.  Keep hitting 0 until you get a person.  Then let them know that you need your club ID and activation code.  It might work for you.


Yep exactly, option 1 is the group you need to call anyway.  Theyll just ask a bunch of questions to verify your id if you dont have the contract number.  You need to get them to give you the login id and code not the member number...so confusing.


----------



## Keishag

I got my member letter today also and was able to call MS for the activation code and club id. They were very helpful and didn't give me any trouble at all. First dvc vacation booked!


----------



## Meandnevaeh

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> I purchased after 4/4 and I'm able to print a temporary card from my online account. The agent I spoke with yesterday said I would receive a member card in the mail, but not to expect it soon. She said it would be around 8 weeks before it arrives. It really doesn't matter to us either way, we didn't expect to have a member card.


You closed after 4/4 or you sent to ROFR after 4/4/2016, because anyone starting the process after 4/4/2016 is not supposed to receive cards, but if the contract was already sent to Disney prior to 4/4/2016 would get them, and thus is only for resale purchasers as well. Disney was very specific that resales after 4/4 wouldn't get cards.


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

Meandnevaeh said:


> You closed after 4/4 or you sent to ROFR after 4/4/2016, because anyone starting the process after 4/4/2016 is not supposed to receive cards, but if the contract was already sent to Disney prior to 4/4/2016 would get them, and thus is only for resale purchasers as well. Disney was very specific that resales after 4/4 wouldn't get cards.



Our contract was sent to Disney 4/19. So definitely after 4/4. Perhaps the membership card I was able to print online is different from what other members can print or is that something all members can do anyway?


----------



## CMNJ

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> Our contract was sent to Disney 4/19. So definitely after 4/4. Perhaps the membership card I was able to print online is different from what other members can print or is that something all members can do anyway?


Does the card look like this? Or is it different? This is what pre 4/4/16 members cards (and future direct purchasers) look like. If it looks different that would make sense. If it looks the same then it seems like the discounts where you simply show your card (store and restaurant discounts) would not be able to tell the difference.  I had seen another report that a person with a resale after 4/4 was redirected to a "buy direct ad" when they tried to access their digital membership card. That makes me wonder if they changed their minds about issuing some type of card after all or if they made a mistake when creating your account?


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

CMNJ said:


> Does the card look like this? Or is it different? This is what pre 4/4/16 members cards (and future direct purchasers) look like. If it looks different that would make sense. If it looks the same then it seems like the discounts where you simply show your card (store and restaurant discounts) would not be able to tell the difference.  I had seen another report that a person with a resale after 4/4 was redirected to a "buy direct ad" when they tried to access their digital membership card. That makes me wonder if they changed their minds about issuing some type of card after all or if they made a mistake when creating your account?
> View attachment 183599



The digital version of my card has a different colored background than the one shown above. It has my name, member number, and expiration date on it.


----------



## CMNJ

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> The digital version of my card has a different colored background than the one shown above. It has my name, member number, and expiration date on it.


Ok I guess that is how they distinguish between members eligible for the "membership extras" (at least I think that's what they call them) vs those who are not. Good to know you will still get a membership card (or at least have access to a digital one)


----------



## LovetheMouse12302

CMNJ said:


> Ok I guess that is how they distinguish between members eligible for the "membership extras" (at least I think that's what they call them) vs those who are not. Good to know you will still get a membership card (or at least have access to a digital one)



 When I'm under "membership extras" and I try to book something it says I'm not eligible. The member benefits it lists that I'm eligible for is pool hopping, DVD rentals, and Top of the World Lounge (I think that's all it lists). I'm guessing they still want members to have some sort of a membership card to access these perks, but have a way to tell if you purchased resale after 4/4. Unless my card was issued to me by mistake.


----------



## CMNJ

LovetheMouse12302 said:


> When I'm under "membership extras" and I try to book something it says I'm not eligible. The member benefits it lists that I'm eligible for is pool hopping, DVD rentals, and Top of the World Lounge (I think that's all it lists). I'm guessing they still want members to have some sort of a membership card to access these perks, but have a way to tell if you purchased resale after 4/4. Unless my card was issued to me by mistake.


No I'm sure it isn't a mistake if your card looks different. They probably realized that it would be difficult to allow access to TOTWL without having identification and/or because member dues pay for the cost of printing cards.


----------



## YoSteph

FINAL UPDATE: YoSteph: SSR Sept UY 0/2016, 150/2017...Sent 2/22, Passed ROFR 3/18, Closing Documents 4/13.
Funds and paperwork Sent 4/14. Notification that signed contracts (buyer & seller), funds received, sale officially 'Closed' and sent to OCC 4/20. Deed recorded according to OCC website 4/25. 

Membership pack with Magnets and Points per Resort 5/7 (Priority Mail from Georgia). Member # (by mail) arrived 5/9 (dated 5/3). Called for Tech Assistance for Activation Codes and DW & I now have online access. Physical Membership ID Cards 7/12. They are blue background with silver ears/writing. The 'member since' year was corrected from the original Digital ID I downloaded. Online it does list all of the extras, since I was fortunate enough to be in process as of 4/4. Waiting was definitely the hardest part. Hope my full time line helps those of you in limbo.


----------



## gharter

YoSteph said:


> FINAL UPDATE: YoSteph: SSR Sept UY 0/2016, 150/2017...Sent 2/22, Passed ROFR 3/18, Closing Documents 4/13.
> Funds and paperwork Sent 4/14. Notification that signed contracts (buyer & seller), funds received, sale officially 'Closed' and sent to OCC 4/20. Deed recorded according to OCC website 4/25.
> 
> Membership pack with Magnets and Points per Resort 5/7 (Priority Mail from Georgia). Member # (by mail) arrived 5/9 (dated 5/3). Called for Tech Assistance for Activation Codes and DW & I now have online access. Physical Membership ID Cards 7/12. They are blue background with silver ears/writing. The 'member since' year was corrected from the original Digital ID I downloaded. Online it does list all of the extras, since I was fortunate enough to be in process as of 4/4. Waiting was definitely the hardest part. Hope my full time line helps those of you in limbo.



Congrats on crossing the finish line.
We closed in march of this year, received our membership cards, but never got the membership packet, magents, etc.  We have our number and card, so we have the important stuff.  The blue card ahs the correct date on it, our digital one still has the wrong date on it.


----------



## ruthma

Submitted 5/29
Passed 6/22
Received closing document 7/1
Sent doc/Funds 7/7
Closed 7/11
Deed recorded 7/12
Contract loaded into account 7/25 no points yet
Mayber tomorrow


----------



## Sophie_inBflo

ruthma said:


> Submitted 5/29
> Passed 6/22
> Received closing document 7/1
> Sent doc/Funds 7/7
> Closed 7/11
> Deed recorded 7/12
> Contract loaded into account 7/25 no points yet
> Mayber tomorrow




My contract was loaded to account on Friday-  still waiting for the points, too!  (I'm worried I'm going to break the website I'm refreshing so much.  LOL.. we just passed 7 months on our next trip, so I want to book ASAP.   )


----------



## ruthma

Sophie_inBflo said:


> My contract was loaded to account on Friday-  still waiting for the points, too!  (I'm worried I'm going to break the website I'm refreshing so much.  LOL.. we just passed 7 months on our next trip, so I want to book ASAP.   )


Everything is there except for the points. I am checking multiple times a day. Lol. Good luck.


----------



## Sophie_inBflo

For the member cards---   We passed RORF on 4/4 on our first contract, so we were originally told no member extras.  They reversed that, and we ended up getting cards about 2 weeks ago- they look just like the one pictured above.    We just bought our second contract, so is definitely post-4/4, and the digital card for the new contract looks identical to the physical card we just received.   I just put in a request for a physical card for the new contract without any problem-   will be really interested to see if it matches (or if we get it at all!)


Edited to add that for both contracts, the member type is listed as:  Additional Purchaser.   I'm curious what member type is listed as for pre-4/4 resale purchasers, or for direct purchasers....  (Although it just occurred to me that Additional Purchaser probably refers to me being second on the contract.    )


----------



## Sophie_inBflo

ruthma said:


> Everything is there except for the points. I am checking multiple times a day. Lol. Good luck.


Got the points!   I booked our next trip so fast that I bet the person who moved the points saw it.     Probably thought, "Hey, I just moved points into that account!"


----------



## ruthma

Sophie_inBflo said:


> Got the points!   I booked our next trip so fast that I bet the person who moved the points saw it.     Probably thought, "Hey, I just moved points into that account!"


Awesome.  Hopefully mine will be there tomorrow.


----------



## aoconnor

Got my member number in the mail today! Was not expecting it since I haven't receieved the member packet yet- thought that usually came first?

Final timeline below:

Sent 4/25
Passed ROFR 5/18
Estoppel Received 6/9
Closing Docs Rec'd 6/15 (title company forgot to send them)
Wired Funds 6/16
Closed 7/5 (sellers were on vacation)
Member # 7/25
Welcome Packet - TBD

92 days from submission to member #


----------



## Tardisblue

Got our membership number in the mail today.  Called and got our ID and activation code and was able to book our first stay at BWV in May next year.  Also waitlisted BWV for Marathon weekend - not holding my breath, but you never know.  Less than 80 days from start to finish.


----------



## rickste

The waiting is over and a trip has been book to Aulani in Oct.  

here are my dates:
3/26 offer was accepted
4/1 sent to Disney (talk about cutting it close)
4/26 passed ROFR
5/20 received closing docs (signed and sent back that night)
6/6 Intl Seller finally had first appointment to sign docs
6/14 Intl Seller Documents was not signed correctly so round 2.
6/19 Intl Seller Documents finally received at title company
6/22 Recorded with the county
7/23 Number received 

119 days total


----------



## rickste

aoconnor said:


> Got my member number in the mail today! Was not expecting it since I haven't receieved the member packet yet- thought that usually came first?



Congrats!  



Tardisblue said:


> Got our membership number in the mail today.  Called and got our ID and activation code and was able to book our first stay at BWV in May next year.  Also waitlisted BWV for Marathon weekend - not holding my breath, but you never know.  Less than 80 days from start to finish.


 
Congrats!


----------



## mustinjourney

aoconnor said:


> Got my member number in the mail today! Was not expecting it since I haven't receieved the member packet yet- thought that usually came first?
> 
> Final timeline below:
> 
> Sent 4/25
> Passed ROFR 5/18
> Estoppel Received 6/9
> Closing Docs Rec'd 6/15 (title company forgot to send them)
> Wired Funds 6/16
> Closed 7/5 (sellers were on vacation)
> Member # 7/25
> Welcome Packet - TBD
> 
> 92 days from submission to member #



Delays like that are why I email the agent and title company every few days. Each time I have pinged them, documents seem to magically show up.


----------



## DizBub

CMNJ said:


> Does the card look like this? Or is it different? This is what pre 4/4/16 members cards (and future direct purchasers) look like. If it looks different that would make sense. If it looks the same then it seems like the discounts where you simply show your card (store and restaurant discounts) would not be able to tell the difference.  I had seen another report that a person with a resale after 4/4 was redirected to a "buy direct ad" when they tried to access their digital membership card. That makes me wonder if they changed their minds about issuing some type of card after all or if they made a mistake when creating your account?
> View attachment 183599



Hmmmm, our new cards do not look like this.  We bought direct in 2009 and 2011.  Same silver graphics and the background is the same solid blue but there is no other writing or graphics.  I rather like your card better.  . Are you sure this is not the post 4/4 card?


----------



## Madame

DizBub said:


> Hmmmm, our new cards do not look like this.  We bought direct in 2009 and 2011.  Same silver graphics and the background is the same solid blue but there is no other writing or graphics.  I rather like your card better.  . Are you sure this is not the post 4/4 card?


Ours are solid blue as well.  We bought resale in Jan of this year.


----------



## Tardisblue

Here's our final timeline:

Offer made/accepted: 5/11
Documents signed and sent: 5/12
Passed ROFR: 6/3 (22 days to pass)
Estoppel/Closing docs received: 6/29
Closing docs returned with funds: 6/30
Closed: 7/6
Received Welcome Letter with Member ID:  7/25
Total time from start to finish:  75 days

Booked a week at BWV for May 2017 and waitlisted 4 nights for marathon weekend.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## CMNJ

DizBub said:


> Hmmmm, our new cards do not look like this.  We bought direct in 2009 and 2011.  Same silver graphics and the background is the same solid blue but there is no other writing or graphics.  I rather like your card better.  . Are you sure this is not the post 4/4 card?





Madame said:


> Ours are solid blue as well.  We bought resale in Jan of this year.


I actually took the picture from the DVC website (it was in the article about how they were sending out new cards with the 2021 expiration date-I think they have that watermark across the background to discourage people from altering it and "making themselves DVC members" (since you can show a digital card for the discounts now). Mine also is solid blue background but I wasn't going to post a picture of my actual card. I figured the post 4/4 cards would look significantly different to be easily distinguishable for retail/restaurant cast members as to who was eligible for discounts


----------



## Sophie_inBflo

Madame said:


> Ours are solid blue as well.  We bought resale in Jan of this year.


I just double checked mine-  it's solid as well-  however we passed RORF on 4/4, so I've never been 100% confident that we were grandfathered.  (Originally we weren't, then we were...)


----------



## DizBub

CMNJ said:


> I actually took the picture from the DVC website (it was in the article about how they were sending out new cards with the 2021 expiration date-I think they have that watermark across the background to discourage people from altering it and "making themselves DVC members" (since you can show a digital card for the discounts now). Mine also is solid blue background but I wasn't going to post a picture of my actual card. I figured the post 4/4 cards would look significantly different to be easily distinguishable for retail/restaurant cast members as to who was eligible for discounts



Thanks for the response.  Makes sense but I do prefer the card you posted.   

I feel the best way to make post 4/4 cards is to make them a totally different color like red or white...no confusion there.  I just hope they do get cards.


----------



## ruthma

Contract put on member services on Monday but no points yet. I called and they said could be 24-48 hours before points show up. Should be tomorrow. We will see.


----------



## von Monster

von Monster said:


> Here my timeline:
> 
> Offer made, accepted, and paperwork filed 4/9
> Addendum filed 4/18 (typo in original paperwork from broker)
> ROFR passed 5/13
> Closing docs received 6/10
> Closing docs and payment sent 6/16
> Closed 7/5



Just to update:

Points transferred(?) 7/19
Membership number received 7/26

Total time of 108 Days


----------



## ruthma

ruthma said:


> Contract put on member services on Monday but no points yet. I called and they said could be 24-48 hours before points show up. Should be tomorrow. We will see.


Got my points loaded today. I had to call there was a problem they had to fix. It's a little complicated having two different use months but I now have 4 vacations. Gee I'm spoiled.


----------



## gluestickgirl

gharter said:


> Congrats on crossing the finish line.
> We closed in march of this year, received our membership cards, but never got the membership packet, magents, etc.  We have our number and card, so we have the important stuff.  The blue card ahs the correct date on it, our digital one still has the wrong date on it.



We never got the membership packet either. We asked about it when we were on the phone with member services about something else, and were told they no longer send them to resale owners. We closed in April, but are pre 4/4.


----------



## mustinjourney

I must say -- dealing with international sellers takes a great deal of patience.

Took them an extra 4 days on the original contract to get the papers back to the agent...and that was with e-sign.  Thought about cutting bait right there -- but I was getting a really good deal, so I kept moving forward.

Passed ROFR on July 5th (had to contact title company) 
Estoppel done on July 17th (had to contact title company)
received closing documents on July 20th (had to contact them to get ETA)
Sent back signed documents and wired the money on July 21
Started the wait for sellers to sign...

After four days (July 25th), I hadn't heard anything from anyone, so I pinged the agent and title company -- found out seller hadn't made an appointment yet with US embassy.
The earliest appointment available is August 10th  
Needless to say, this one is going to take longer than normal.

Word of advice -- if you contract with an international seller -- ask for a bigger discount -- and make sure the seller is aware they will have to go to additional steps when signing their paperwork -- and make sure the Agent and Escrow people advise the seller to make the appointment with the US embassy as soon as possible -- preferably right after ROFR passes.  

Some of this might be because the sellers I'm dealing with are elderly...and some might be because I went with a contract being sold by a timeshare company that doesn't do a lot of DVC contracts.  

Either way -- learn from my dealings.


----------



## Bill Fenner

Here's my closing timeline, and a little mystery:

Submitted paperwork April 28
Passed ROFR May 23
Got closing docs June 21
Returned closing docs June 24
Closed July 1
Got membership number July 25th, in a letter dated July 19th.

The little mystery: the contract was sold as a stripped 200-point contract, so I was not expecting to see any 2016 points.  However, once I logged on, it turns out there are 271 2016 points in holding!  I can't tell if this was an error on the seller's part, a paperwork error on Disney's part, or a little magical gift.

Two other points that I've seen discussed recently:

1. My letter specifically says to call 1-800-800-9800 option 6 to get your account set up.  Other people have talked about using option 1 and option 3, I haven't seen a mention of option 6.

2. The letter also specifically mentions http://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/membership/membership-card/ for the digital membership card.  I have not found a way to get here from the web site (as others have mentioned, the obvious "Membership Identification" link goes to a list of benefits of direct purchases.)  The resulting page shows me a card with a white background with a gray DVC watermark.


----------



## Tardisblue

Bill Fenner said:


> Here's my closing timeline, and a little mystery:
> 
> Submitted paperwork April 28
> Passed ROFR May 23
> Got closing docs June 21
> Returned closing docs June 24
> Closed July 1
> Got membership number July 25th, in a letter dated July 19th.
> 
> The little mystery: the contract was sold as a stripped 200-point contract, so I was not expecting to see any 2016 points.  However, once I logged on, it turns out there are 271 2016 points in holding!  I can't tell if this was an error on the seller's part, a paperwork error on Disney's part, or a little magical gift.
> 
> Two other points that I've seen discussed recently:
> 
> 1. My letter specifically says to call 1-800-800-9800 option 6 to get your account set up.  Other people have talked about using option 1 and option 3, I haven't seen a mention of option 6.
> 
> 2. The letter also specifically mentions http://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/membership/membership-card/ for the digital membership card.  I have not found a way to get here from the web site (as others have mentioned, the obvious "Membership Identification" link goes to a list of benefits of direct purchases.)  The resulting page shows me a card with a white background with a gray DVC watermark.




We used option 6 to set up our account and also see the white temporary membership card.


----------



## cdnjason

Offer made/accepted: 6/17
Documents signed and sent: 6/17
Passed ROFR: 7/11 (24 days to pass)
Estoppel/Closing docs received: 7/25
Closing docs returned with funds: 7/25
Closed: 7/28
Deed recorded: 7/29

Just waiting for points to show up in account.


----------



## disland7

Apparently Disney didn't properly sign and notarize our ROFR - so we are still waiting to close. Here's to hoping a cast member will feel bad for me and give me my club id to log on before my packet arrives.


----------



## DVCBillyJoeBob

Just closed, now just waiting for Disney.  FYI, this was an international seller who was on top of things.  They did not slow the process down at any point.

Offer made/accepted: 6/7
Documents signed and sent: 6/8
Passed ROFR: 7/5 (26 days to pass)
Estoppel/Closing docs received: 7/20
Closing docs returned with funds: 7/21
Closed: 7/26
Deed recorded: 7/26


----------



## pepperandchips

We closed July 12 and deed was recorded July 13. No member number in the mail yet, but found an interesting couple of tidbits in the latest email I received from Disney. I received the "before your arrival" email ahead of a stay at Coronado Springs next weekend - only there were several references to DVC within the email (advertising a DVC Welcome package as the Disney Floral & Gifts advertisement and the DVC Grocery Delivery amenity). I guess the Disney advertising machine has associated me with my new DVC even though I don't have my member number yet...


----------



## DisneyHygienist

DisneyHygienist said:


> Oh yes! My wait is finally OVER!! Member # came today! No luck at all over the phone, so I gave up and decided to try and be patient and it came today!!              Final timeline
> Offer accepted 3/30
> Passed ROFR 4/21
> Received Closing docs 5/18
> Closed 5/26
> Member # 6/17


To anyone who was in that crazy 4/4 crisis like me, we finally received member cards yesterday! Now I know for sure we were "grandfathered"


----------



## Deb123

Some of you may remember that I had the 100 pt BWV contract that passed Disney just fine, but the sellers went MIA and never did send in the closing docs. I was allowed to cancel the contract on July 16th after waiting out the required time on the contract. Just wanted to update that on July 16th we submitted a 100 Beach Club Villa contract to Disney (accepted offer was $100/pt) Well, we passed ROFR today!!!! Faster than I thought, too. We have a delayed closing of Oct 3rd, but hoping it all goes smoothly from here.


----------



## Matty B13

Deb123 said:


> Some of you may remember that I had the 100 pt BWV contract that passed Disney just fine, but the sellers went MIA and never did send in the closing docs. I was allowed to cancel the contract on July 16th after waiting out the required time on the contract. Just wanted to update that on July 16th we submitted a 100 Beach Club Villa contract to Disney (accepted offer was $100/pt) Well, we passed ROFR today!!!! Faster than I thought, too. We have a delayed closing of Oct 3rd, but hoping it all goes smoothly from here.


Glad to hear that Deb, good luck!


----------



## pangyal

Hi everyone! Joining you all on this thread now that I am officially waiting for closing documents, and it's so nice to see all of the familiar faces who dropped off the ROFR thread and never came back to visit !

I am kicking myself so hard I must be black and blue all over, but I didn't ask the sellers to bank points from the Beach Club contract before it went to ROFR, and the banking deadline is September 30th. I am desperately hoping that the process is smooth from here on in so that I can bank them- there are 350 points I don't want to lose from 2016!

So, here is my question- I'm seeing peeps with closing documents sent anywhere from within a week to almost a month. For  those of you who had really fast closing document times, were any of them with First American Title? I know that the title company shouldn't really affect the speed, but maybe I can hope...


----------



## jsteener

pangyal said:


> Hi everyone! Joining you all on this thread now that I am officially waiting for closing documents, and it's so nice to see all of the familiar faces who dropped off the ROFR thread and never came back to visit !
> 
> I am kicking myself so hard I must be black and blue all over, but I didn't ask the sellers to bank points from the Beach Club contract before it went to ROFR, and the banking deadline is September 30th. I am desperately hoping that the process is smooth from here on in so that I can bank them- there are 350 points I don't want to lose from 2016!
> 
> So, here is my question- I'm seeing peeps with closing documents sent anywhere from within a week to almost a month. For  those of you who had really fast closing document times, were any of them with First American Title? I know that the title company shouldn't really affect the speed, but maybe I can hope...



I had the exact same thing. I passed ROFR on July 22 and had forgotten  to ask them to bank 2016 points ( which also had the Sept 30 deadline). I talked to the broker and they just had the sellers bank the points after rofr went through.


----------



## pangyal

jsteener said:


> I had the exact same thing. I passed ROFR on July 22 and had forgotten  to ask them to bank 2016 points ( which also had the Sept 30 deadline). I talked to the broker and they just had the sellers bank the points after rofr went through.




THANK YOU!!!!

The last time we were in this situation, the broker was actually told by Disney that there was nothing they could do after it had passed ROFR, but I just called our broker for this current contract and she said they have gotten more lenient as the process has gotten so long overall...and she is going to ask the sellers to bank. That is a HUGE relief and I would not have thought it possible if it were not for your post- thank you SO much !


----------



## jsteener

pangyal said:


> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> The last time we were in this situation, the broker was actually told by Disney that there was nothing they could do after it had passed ROFR, but I just called our broker for this current contract and she said they have gotten more lenient as the process has gotten so long overall...and she is going to ask the sellers to bank. That is a HUGE relief and I would not have thought it possible if it were not for your post- thank you SO much !




That is so great! I'm glad I could help! This is my first time going through this, so I had no idea it would have been a problem before! It makes me especially  thankful that they are being lenient with it now!


----------



## mustinjourney

pangyal said:


> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> The last time we were in this situation, the broker was actually told by Disney that there was nothing they could do after it had passed ROFR, but I just called our broker for this current contract and she said they have gotten more lenient as the process has gotten so long overall...and she is going to ask the sellers to bank. That is a HUGE relief and I would not have thought it possible if it were not for your post- thank you SO much !



Won't this gum things up during the estoppel portion of the wait?  My understanding was the whole point of the estoppel was to verify that the points actually did match the contract.  Is this incorrect?


----------



## pangyal

mustinjourney said:


> Won't this gum things up during the estoppel portion of the wait?  My understanding was the whole point of the estoppel was to verify that the points actually did match the contract.  Is this incorrect?



I raised this same question. My broker explained that this would not be the case. At worst, the seller might have to sign an addendum stating that the points are now banked. The sellers have full access to their points until the transfer happens, from what she said...which is interesting, because I'd always assumed they would put some sort of "freeze" on there to prevent sellers using their points after ROFR/ estoppel. That being said, perhaps they have just enough access to bank points if need be?


----------



## Deb123

pangyal said:


> I raised this same question. My broker explained that this would not be the case. At worst, the seller might have to sign an addendum stating that the points are now banked. The sellers have full access to their points until the transfer happens, from what she said...which is interesting, because I'd always assumed they would put some sort of "freeze" on there to prevent sellers using their points after ROFR/ estoppel. That being said, perhaps they have just enough access to bank points if need be?


I always assumed the same thing...that the seller's points would "freeze." After what happened with our last contract we tried to buy, I now don't think this is the case. We passed ROFR in April, had a closing date of 7/16. All funds and docs sent in from us, the buyers. The sellers then went MIA, no word, nothing. From what I now understand, the sellers still have full access to their points to do what they want. Right up until the closing docs are signed and the contract closes.


----------



## pangyal

Deb123 said:


> I always assumed the same thing...that the seller's points would "freeze." After what happened with our last contract we tried to buy, I now don't think this is the case. We passed ROFR in April, had a closing date of 7/16. All funds and docs sent in from us, the buyers. The sellers then went MIA, no word, nothing. From what I now understand, the sellers still have full access to their points to do what they want. Right up until the closing docs are signed and the contract closes.



Yes, this is what the broker said as well. They only lose access to the points once the transfer is completed. She said they sign a document saying they won't use their points, and I guess most sellers wouldn't be dumb enough to use any points and risk not being paid by the broker for the sale once it's complete.


----------



## ScubaCat

Have the seller transfer them into my membership and I'll bank them for you.  Problem solved. #happytohelpasalways


----------



## pangyal

ScubaCat said:


> Have the seller transfer them into my membership and I'll bank them for you.  Problem solved. #happytohelpasalways




#goldstarforeffort


----------



## eman6880

A commute home that normally takes 12-15mins took 45 today only to find our member number letter in the mail and when I called the office to setup our account I missed them by 15mins! Not a huge deal but the anticipation has been killing my wife!

Our timeline
Offer Submitted / Accepted - June 5th
Entered ROFR - June 8th
Passed ROFR - July 1st
Received Closing Docs - july 15th
Closed - July 20th
Deed Recorded - July 21st
Member number letter received - Aug 8th (dated 8/2)

61 Days start to finish, is that some kind of record!?

So I guess we can't complain too much as the entire process was very quick for us. Jodi at the DVC Resale Market was terrific, as was Marie at Magic Vacation Title.


----------



## ScubaCat

eman6880 said:


> Marie at Magic Vacation Title.


Definitely!  She handled one of our contracts and was excellent.


----------



## NormaG

We finally got our member number but, unfortunately, we couldn't get our reservations at our home resort.  I'm kind of sad that our first stay as DVC members won't be at our home resort, AKV, since it's our favorite but I'm excited to stay at Saratoga Springs!  We will at WDW from December 29-January 11.  We are wait listed for January 5-7 but all other days are at SS, so I hope those 3 nights open up there.  I'm running the Dopey Challenge and these are, of course, nights after races.  I'm just really excited that we are officially done and DVC members!


----------



## Perelandra

Perelandra---$79-$24345-300-SSR-Dec-0/14, 0/15, 0/16, 300/17-2 150 pt contracts- sent 6/17--Passed 7/11--received closing docs 7/29-closed 08/09. Waiting on member ID.


----------



## mustinjourney

eman6880 said:


> A commute home that normally takes 12-15mins took 45 today only to find our member number letter in the mail and when I called the office to setup our account I missed them by 15mins! Not a huge deal but the anticipation has been killing my wife!
> 
> Our timeline
> Offer Submitted / Accepted - June 5th
> Entered ROFR - June 8th
> Passed ROFR - July 1st
> Received Closing Docs - july 15th
> Closed - July 20th
> Deed Recorded - July 21st
> Member number letter received - Aug 8th (dated 8/2)
> 
> 61 Days start to finish, is that some kind of record!?
> 
> So I guess we can't complain too much as the entire process was very quick for us. Jodi at the DVC Resale Market was terrific, as was Marie at Magic Vacation Title.



My 2nd contract was only 4 days behind you and I'm still waiting to close b/c the international sellers didn't schedule their appointment with US embassy until they got my signed documents in hand.  They're "supposed" to sign tomorrow...hopefully nothing goes wrong.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

ML_LovesDisney---$111-$36101-300-BCV-Mar-271/15, 300/16, 300/17- sent 6/27, passed 7/22. Received closing docs 8/8 and sent back via FedEx 8/9 (seller did as well, we have their FexEx Tracking info also). How long do you guys think from here, until points are in account?


----------



## mustinjourney

Probably around 3 to 5 weeks.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

mustinjourney said:


> Probably around 3 to 5 weeks.



Thanks!


----------



## cdnjason

cdnjason said:


> Offer made/accepted: 6/17
> Documents signed and sent: 6/17
> Passed ROFR: 7/11 (24 days to pass)
> Estoppel/Closing docs received: 7/25
> Closing docs returned with funds: 7/25
> Closed: 7/28
> Deed recorded: 7/29
> 
> Just waiting for points to show up in account.


Points in account yesterday.  So, from offer to points in account took 53 days.


----------



## mustinjourney

cdnjason said:


> Points in account yesterday.  So, from offer to points in account took 53 days.


That's got to be a record!


----------



## gr8tdame

Gr8tdame---$95-$17756-170-BWV-Feb-2/15, 170/16, 170/17- sent 6/3- passed 7/15!closing doc sent 8/5
Deed recorded 8/10


----------



## Perelandra

cdnjason said:


> Points in account yesterday.  So, from offer to points in account took 53 days.


Man, your's was lightning fast! We had offers accepted the same day and passed ROFR the same but mine just closed yesterday. Oh well in comparison to yours mine is slow, but compared to others I've seen, I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Perelandra

Good fo


gr8tdame said:


> Gr8tdame---$95-$17756-170-BWV-Feb-2/15, 170/16, 170/17- sent 6/3- passed 7/15!closing doc sent 8/5
> Deed recorded 8/10


Good for you!!!! Long time coming.


----------



## cdnjason

Perelandra said:


> Man, your's was lightning fast! We had offers accepted the same day and passed ROFR the same but mine just closed yesterday. Oh well in comparison to yours mine is slow, but compared to others I've seen, I have nothing to complain about.


Congrats on closing!  In the end, all that matters is having those points in time to book your next trip!


----------



## Perelandra

cdnjason said:


> Congrats on closing!  In the end, all that matters is having those points in time to book your next trip!


One of the perks to buying a stripped contract is I don't have to worry about any of that.   Would like to get digital ID for top of world lounge before I go next month though.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

cdnjason said:


> Points in account yesterday.  So, from offer to points in account took 53 days.



Nice! I hope mine is that quick


----------



## Marionnette

cdnjason said:


> Points in account yesterday.  So, from offer to points in account took 53 days.


Wow! That was fast! I'm hoping that mine takes close to that amount of time. It would be nice to have those extra points in time to book F&W for 2017! Congrats!


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

ML_LovesDisney said:


> ML_LovesDisney---$111-$36101-300-BCV-Mar-271/15, 300/16, 300/17- sent 6/27, passed 7/22. Received closing docs 8/8 and sent back via FedEx 8/9 (seller did as well, we have their FexEx Tracking info also). How long do you guys think from here, until points are in account?



Closed on 8/12. Now impatiently waiting for the rest to happen so we can book!!


----------



## DVCBillyJoeBob

I received my member number yesterday, is this enough to create my online account?  I seem to still need an activation code, will that be coming in the mail or can I call and get my account information?

TIA


----------



## Matty B13

DVCBillyJoeBob said:


> I received my member number yesterday, is this enough to create my online account?  I seem to still need an activation code, will that be coming in the mail or can I call and get my account information?
> 
> TIA


Call up member services and they will give you your activation code/password if you have your membership #


----------



## DVCBillyJoeBob

Thanks Matty B13, I was hoping that was the case.  Have plenty of time to make a reservation, but am anxious to close out the purchasing part of this process.


----------



## DVCBillyJoeBob

For my AKV contract, went to ROFR on June 9th, points in system on August 12th.  64 days total.


----------



## Matty B13

DVCBillyJoeBob said:


> For my AKV contract, went to ROFR on June 9th, points in system on August 12th.  64 days total.


I hope my current AKV goes that quickly


----------



## pearlieq

If it helps anyone, here's our timeline as sellers.  We moved to FL last year and just didn't need as many DVC points anymore so we decided to list our 150 pt SSR contract.

5/10/16 - Sent in sales forms to DVC Resale Market
5/17/16 - Contract listed for sale on their website (this was supposed to happen 4 days earlier--some kind of mix-up by DVC Resale Market)
6/14/16 - Offer Received and Accepted
6/16/16 - Submitted for ROFR
7/11/16 - DVC waived ROFR
7/28/16 - Estoppel received and closing docs sent to us
8/1/16 - Returned closing docs
8/2/16 - Contract closed by Magic Vacation Title
8/11/16 - Points transferred to buyer by DVC, Sales proceeds mailed to us from Magic Vacation Title
8/15/16 - Check in my grubby little hands

We were happy with both DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title.  Aside from the one blip listing the contract, DVC Resale Market was quick and responsive.  We were blessed with buyers who were prompt, so the whole thing went very smoothly.   We wish them much DVC enjoyment in the future!


----------



## gr8tdame

I went to my member dashboard and the new account number for my BWV contract has been added but it shows zero points. Will the points be added later or do I need to call member services. The BWV contract is a different UY.


----------



## pangyal

gr8tdame said:


> I went to my member dashboard and the new account number for my BWV contract has been added but it shows zero points. Will the points be added later or do I need to call member services. The BWV contract is a different UY.


Don't worry, it's a different department that loads the points. They will show up in a day or two .


----------



## gr8tdame

Thanks! With how long it has taken me to get BWV ....I thought oh no...member serviceshad no idea!


----------



## Looptyloo

Sent to ROFR 7/7, passed 8/3, received closing documents on 8/19 and will be returning today


----------



## Perelandra

I've been waiting on the mail for my member ID # after having the deed recorded Aug 10th, so I could do 25 pt add on direct and hopefully get a digital ID card b4 our trip on 9/11. Today I received a phone call from my rep at DVD (I was on waiting list) telling me that I was in the system, he gave me my member ID #, sold me 25 points on my Disney Visa, and emailed me the Welcome Home email along with my activation code. Packet is on the way, and he said it should be no problem for me to have digital ID by then. So 6/17 to ROFR to 8/21 member ID#. So 65 days total, not too bad.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

ML_LovesDisney said:


> Closed on 8/12. Now impatiently waiting for the rest to happen so we can book!!



Called Member Administration today and got member number and activation code. Points are not totally loaded yet, but can log onto site and see my 2017 points (don't see banked points yet). 56 days


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

ML_LovesDisney said:


> Called Member Administration today and got member number and activation code. Points are not totally loaded yet, but can log onto site and see my 2017 points (don't see banked points yet). 56 days


Points loaded a few hours later. Got our deed in the mail today! There is hope for less than 2 mths purchasing resale!


----------



## Perelandra

Got digital Member ID card day after adding on 25 pt add on direct.  Still waiting on member ID # in mail, lol.


----------



## Looptyloo

Looptyloo said:


> Sent to ROFR 7/7, passed 8/3, received closing documents on 8/19 and will be returning today



Sellers were slow returning their documents  but we finally got notification that we closed yesterday, 9/2. Yippee! 
Now we just have to wait for Disney, but at least it's ours for real now! I was getting a bit worried when the seller didn't return their papers right away, wondering if they were backing out at the last minute or something


----------



## jsteener

ML_LovesDisney said:


> Called Member Administration today and got member number and activation code. Points are not totally loaded yet, but can log onto site and see my 2017 points (don't see banked points yet). 56 days



Was there a certain number you called for this? It seems to be hit and miss to get your number by calling. We closed on AUg 26, and seeing how soon after you were able to receive your number, I thought I would give it a try!


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

jsteener said:


> Was there a certain number you called for this? It seems to be hit and miss to get your number by calling. We closed on AUg 26, and seeing how soon after you were able to receive your number, I thought I would give it a try!



I called member services and pressed option for member administration


----------



## tigger0017

Our timeline
Offer Submitted / Accepted - 6/28
Entered ROFR - 6/29
Passed ROFR - 7/25
Received Closing Docs - 8/18
Closed - 8/29. (Might have been sooner but closing docs arrived while we were on vacation so delayed
getting check sent by about 4 days.)
Deed Recorded - 8/31

64 days. 

Now just anxiously waiting on the member number to book or bank the points.


----------



## Marionnette

I sent my offer on 7/14.
It passed ROFR on 8/8.
Completed estoppel on 8/29.
Closed on 9/6.
Deed recorded 9/7.

Total time = 56 days - just 8 weeks!

Also anxiously checking my account to see if the points have loaded.


----------



## tigger0017

Thats wonderful! A quick process compared to mine.  Hope we both get our member number soon.  Congratulations!  First time DVC owner for me so expect to be longer than existing owners, but it's all good!


----------



## Marionnette

Offer sent 7/14.
Passed ROFR 8/8.
Completed estoppel 8/29.
Closed 9/6.
Deed recorded 9/7.

I got the official closing documents from the title company in the mail yesterday (9/12).

I've been anxiously checking my DVCmember account for the points since closing. As of this morning (9/13), the contract ID has been entered but the points haven't been loaded yet. One step closer.

Total number of elapsed days = 62 days (and counting)


----------



## mana_liz

Our offer was accepted on 8/19 and sent to Disney on 8/22. We passed ROFR on 9/7 (17 day). Received our closing documents yesterday  (9/12) and mailed them back today with our check.  ☺


----------



## Marionnette

My points are in my account this afternoon! I'm breathing a sigh of relief after following the "Seller used points AFTER estoppel" thread.

The total elapsed time from offer to points in my account was 63 days. So glad to be done with everything. Good luck to those of you who are still in the waiting process.


----------



## Looptyloo

Marionnette said:


> My points are in my account this afternoon! I'm breathing a sigh of relief after following the "Seller used points AFTER estoppel" thread.
> 
> The total elapsed time from offer to points in my account was 63 days. So glad to be done with everything. Good luck to those of you who are still in the waiting process.



I've been watching that thread nervously, too! Our deed was recorded right around the same time as yours so hoping our points will be available to us soon, but this is our first time buying so no member number yet... Maybe I should try calling. 

Got a piece of Mickey Mail today and was all excited thinking it must have gotten done super fast.... Nope, was an invitation to join the Disney movie club


----------



## Looptyloo

Tried calling member services to see if I could get a member number or anything, but they said I needed to have at least 1 of 3 pieces of info to verify who I am (one being last 4 of ss number, which they don't have on file for me). So guess I'm still waiting for mail at this point. The good part is that I was in the system since he was able to look me up by name... So that at least was encouraging


----------



## tigger0017

tigger0017 said:


> Our timeline
> Offer Submitted / Accepted - 6/28
> Entered ROFR - 6/29
> Passed ROFR - 7/25
> Received Closing Docs - 8/18
> Closed - 8/29. (Might have been sooner but closing docs arrived while we were on vacation so delayed
> getting check sent by about 4 days.)
> Deed Recorded - 8/31
> 
> 64 days.
> 
> Now just anxiously waiting on the member number to book or bank the points.



I received the letter with member number yesterday 9/17.  Woohoo!!


----------



## Babydreamz

Our timeline
Offer Submitted / Sent to ROFR - 8/19
Passed ROFR - 9/7
Received Closing Docs - 9/23
Closed - 9/26

Waiting for deed to be recorded and Disney to transfer points. 38 days and counting...


----------



## Jfine

Offer accepted/sent ROFR 7/13
passed ROFR 8/9
Received closing docs 9/2
Closed 9/12
Still waiting on points to show up...already a member


----------



## gharter

Babydreamz said:


> Our timeline
> Offer Submitted / Sent to ROFR - 8/19
> Passed ROFR - 9/7
> Received Closing Docs - 9/23
> Closed - 9/26
> 
> Waiting for deed to be recorded and Disney to transfer points. 38 days and counting...


Congrats on a really quick timeline.  Hopefully won't be too much longer.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Hi

Our deed got recorded last week and Disney has been informed of the transfer also. 

When would be a good time to contact dvc and try to get my member ID? - I could wait for it in the snail mail but it seems some had luck calling in and talking to member administration.

Regards.


----------



## gharter

Cyberc1978 said:


> Hi
> 
> Our deed got recorded last week and Disney has been informed of the transfer also.
> 
> When would be a good time to contact dvc and try to get my member ID? - I could wait for it in the snail mail but it seems some had luck calling in and talking to member administration.
> 
> Regards.



I waited 2 weeks after the deed was recorded before I called.  It took 3 calls before I got the number, but they were veryhelpful getting everything set up after that for online access.
Good luck.


----------



## Cyberc1978

gharter said:


> I waited 2 weeks after the deed was recorded before I called.  It took 3 calls before I got the number, but they were veryhelpful getting everything set up after that for online access.
> Good luck.



Perfect, I'll give it another week before start calling 

Regards


----------



## Mommymalinoski

gharter said:


> I waited 2 weeks after the deed was recorded before I called.  It took 3 calls before I got the number, but they were veryhelpful getting everything set up after that for online access.
> Good luck.


Hello, and apologies if you posted this already and I just can't find it, what number did you call where they finally helped you? We closed today, I'd like to keep that in my back pocket in case....


----------



## gharter

Cyberc1978 said:


> Perfect, I'll give it another week before start calling
> 
> Regards



And it was really hard not calling earlier


----------



## gharter

Mommymalinoski said:


> Hello, and apologies if you posted this already and I just can't find it, what number did you call where they finally helped you? We closed today, I'd like to keep that in my back pocket in case....



You call the Disney Vacation Club number.  I called option 3. Told them that we had received our letter. Went to call to get our member ID and can't find the letter. The first call they transferred me to member services. having read the threads, I hung up during the transer and called back.  Took 3 calls and got somebody that would help me.

Once you have your member number,  give member services a call. tell them you have your membership ID number, but need your club ID and activation code (you need these for online access and they are different than the member ID). If you make sure you have the link account box checked and use the same email and password, it will link to your my disney account.


----------



## RichVIII

Offer: 7/19
Accepted: 7/22
Sent 7/23
Passed ROFR 8/19
Closing Docs: 9/9
Returned (Received from Title Co): 9/12
Recorded: 9/21
Points Loaded: 9/30

*Total days from Offer to Points:  70*


----------



## Mommymalinoski

Offer 8/2
Accepted 8/2
Sent 8/9
Passed ROFR 8/27
Closing docs 9/16
Returned 9/23 ( seller returned 9/28)
Closed 9/30

Now waiting on member ID and membership docs 59 days and waiting


----------



## Disneyfn420

Offer: 8/26
Accepted: 8/26
Sent 8/29
Passed ROFR 9/12
Closing Docs: 10/3

There was a mistake on my closing docs though so may delay things a few days


----------



## johnsgrl

Offer 8/18
Accepted 8/18
Sent 8/19
Passed ROFR 9/2
Closing Docs 9/27
Deed recorded 10/6

Now just waiting on Disney


----------



## Babydreamz

Offer Submitted / Sent to ROFR - 8/19
Passed ROFR - 9/7
Received Closing Docs - 9/23
Closed - 9/26
Deed Recorded 9/28
Called MS for member number and account set up 10/11

53 Days. Final stretch. Waiting for points to be added

ETA: Points added this afternoon. Final count 53 days from offer submitted to points in account. Woohoo




Babydreamz said:


> Our timeline
> Offer Submitted / Sent to ROFR - 8/19
> Passed ROFR - 9/7
> Received Closing Docs - 9/23
> Closed - 9/26
> 
> Waiting for deed to be recorded and Disney to transfer points. 38 days and counting...


----------



## dbavis

We got our closing docs today.  Here's our timeline so far:

Offer submitted/accepted: 9/6
Passed ROFR: 9/21
Received and Returned Closing Docs: 10/13


----------



## Disneyfn420

Offer: 8/26
Accepted: 8/26
Sent 8/29
Passed ROFR 9/12
Closing Docs: 10/3
Got notice we closed yesterday  10/13 (was a delay getting docs to title company because of hurricane)

I am already a DVC member but when I bought last time they didn't have online booking. I see people here saying they are calling to see if their points are in the system but since I'm already DVC will they just show up in my account?


----------



## Matty B13

Disneyfn420 said:


> Offer: 8/26
> Accepted: 8/26
> Sent 8/29
> Passed ROFR 9/12
> Closing Docs: 10/3
> Got notice we closed yesterday  10/13 (was a delay getting docs to title company because of hurricane)
> 
> I am already a DVC member but when I bought last time they didn't have online booking. I see people here saying they are calling to see if their points are in the system but since I'm already DVC will they just show up in my account?


Yep, they just show up in your account, takes a couple of weeks after your deed has been recorded and sent to DVC for the transfer.


----------



## Matty B13

Matty B13 said:


> Yep, they just show up in your account, takes a couple of weeks after your deed has been recorded and sent to DVC for the transfer.


Also, the letter from DVC shows up a few days after that with your new membership number.


----------



## dbavis

dbavis said:


> We got our closing docs today.  Here's our timeline so far:
> 
> Offer submitted/accepted: 9/6
> Passed ROFR: 9/21
> Received and Returned Closing Docs: 10/13



closed on 10/17 and I see the deed recorded on the comptroller's site as of yesterday (10/18).


----------



## JSagitas

Offer submitted/accepted:  9/12
Passes ROFR:  9/21
Closing Docs Received:  10/13
Returned:  10/15
Closed and recorded:  10/20
Now just waiting for points to be deposited into account!!


----------



## Mommymalinoski

Mommymalinoski said:


> Offer 8/2
> Accepted 8/2
> Sent 8/9
> Passed ROFR 8/27
> Closing docs 9/16
> Returned 9/23 ( seller returned 9/28)
> Closed 9/30
> 
> Now waiting on member ID and membership docs 59 days and waiting


 I was able to use the advise above regarding calling member services,and was able to get our info 10 days after closing


----------



## NickBCV

Offer 9/4
Accepted 9/5
Sent to Disney for ROFR  9/8
Passed ROFR 9/21
Closing Docs 10/17
Deed recorded 10/20

Now just waiting on Disney for member ID and docs 46 days and waiting.....I think its moving along pretty well so far.


----------



## Disneyfn420

I called yesterday to see if my points were in the system yet and the CM told that they were not but even if they were, it might be a different membership number and she wouldn't want to give it to me. Has anyone heard of this? I am a DVC member(Bought through resale last time before all the changes) and this time I bought a different use year and resort so I will get a new member #.


----------



## CMNJ

Disneyfn420 said:


> I called yesterday to see if my points were in the system yet and the CM told that they were not but even if they were, it might be a different membership number and she wouldn't want to give it to me. Has anyone heard of this? I am a DVC member(Bought through resale last time before all the changes) and this time I bought a different use year and resort so I will get a new member #.


My understanding is that as long as it is titled the same way you should be able to see the membership online when you log into the DVC member website. You will have a different member # since it is a different UY but they only want everyone to have one online account to log into the website. If you don't see it on the website it hasn't been added to your account yet.


----------



## johnsgrl

johnsgrl said:


> Offer 8/18
> Accepted 8/18
> Sent 8/19
> Passed ROFR 9/2
> Closing Docs 9/27
> Deed recorded 10/6
> 
> Now just waiting on Disney



Was able to get our member number and activation code today(10/21), and logged on right away. Had tried earlier in the week but were not in the system then.
No points yet, but I didn't expect there to be since we bought a stripped contract and won't have any points coming till
December.


----------



## dbavis

johnsgrl said:


> Was able to get our member number and activation code today(10/21), and logged on right away. Had tried earlier in the week but were not in the system then.
> No points yet, but I didn't expect there to be since we bought a stripped contract and won't have any points coming till
> December.



What did you do to get your information?  Our deed was recorded on Monday and I'm a bit anxious to get on to the next step.   I know it'll be a couple of weeks but i'm curious what you did so i can try the same thing some time soon.


----------



## johnsgrl

dbavis said:


> What did you do to get your information?  Our deed was recorded on Monday and I'm a bit anxious to get on to the next step.   I know it'll be a couple of weeks but i'm curious what you did so i can try the same thing some time soon.



Called (800) 800-9800 first try used option 1, was told that I would have to wait to receive the packet in the mail. A few hours later called same number and tried option 2 and got the number. I was so excited I forgot to ask to get transferred over to member services to get the activation code so I could log in, so I had to call back again to get that. Once I had the number and activation code it was smooth sailing from there. Good Luck!


----------



## dbavis

thanks


johnsgrl said:


> Called (800) 800-9800 first try used option 1, was told that I would have to wait to receive the packet in the mail. A few hours later called same number and tried option 2 and got the number. I was so excited I forgot to ask to get transferred over to member services to get the activation code so I could log in, so I had to call back again to get that. Once I had the number and activation code it was smooth sailing from there. Good Luck!


----------



## goofy78

I know I read that dealing with an international seller may take longer since they have to get their documents notarized. Does that include from Canada?


----------



## Disneyfn420

Offer: 8/26
Accepted: 8/26
Sent 8/29
Passed ROFR 9/12
Closing Docs: 10/3
Points in system: 10/22


----------



## kath_kay

Offer 9/16
Accepted 9/16
Sent ROFR 9/21
Passed ROFR 9/30
Closing Docs Received 10/19
Closing Docs Sent 10/20

Seller sent closing docs Friday, 10/21.  We should actually close sometime this week (I'm hoping tomorrow).


----------



## kath_kay

Offer 9/16
Accepted 9/16
Sent ROFR 9/21
Passed ROFR 9/30
Closing Docs Received 10/19
Closing Docs Sent 10/20
Seller Docs Received 10/24
Closed today! 10/26
Nothing is showing on the OCC site but I think that takes a day or so.


----------



## NickBCV

kath_kay said:


> Offer 9/16
> Accepted 9/16
> Sent ROFR 9/21
> Passed ROFR 9/30
> Closing Docs Received 10/19
> Closing Docs Sent 10/20
> Seller Docs Received 10/24
> Closed today! 10/26
> Nothing is showing on the OCC site but I think that takes a day or so.


Nice....you are moving quick.  Ours showed up on OCC two days after closing.  Hard waiting for the membership ID package in the mail but we are close!


----------



## kath_kay

NickBCV said:


> Nice....you are moving quick.  Ours showed up on OCC two days after closing.  Hard waiting for the membership ID package in the mail but we are close!


I plan on calling in a couple weeks to try and get my member number before it comes in the mail.  I hate to be bothersome but we have points expiring.


----------



## NickBCV

kath_kay said:


> I plan on calling in a couple weeks to try and get my member number before it comes in the mail.  I hate to be bothersome but we have points expiring.


I have been a little impatient...we closed last week and I have already called twice.  Both times the staff has been great...even looked up my status and was told they received paperwork last Thursday and it could take up to 3 weeks to get the packet in the mail.  I read on here that someone got their membership number within a week of closing by calling so I am taking a shot every two days or so.


----------



## dbavis

NickBCV said:


> I have been a little impatient...we closed last week and I have already called twice.  Both times the staff has been great...even looked up my status and was told they received paperwork last Thursday and it could take up to 3 weeks to get the packet in the mail.  I read on here that someone got their membership number within a week of closing by calling so I am taking a shot every two days or so.



Nick - which options are you using when you call?  I'm getting nothing but that I have to wait for the information in the mail.


----------



## NickBCV

dbavis said:


> Nick - which options are you using when you call?  I'm getting nothing but that I have to wait for the information in the mail.


The first time I used option 3 which was good response...they looked it up and said it was not in the system yet...the second time I used option 1 and they would not offer info but transferred me to member admin that could give me an update on where the process stood.  I think when I call again I will use option 3 as they were more than willing to look things up.  You will probably need the contract number however.


----------



## Up-n-Up

Offer 9/21
Accepted 9/21
Sent ROFR 9/23
Passed ROFR 9/28
Closing Docs Received 10/17
Closing Docs Sent 10/17
Deed Recorded 10/25

Looks like we are approaching the finish line, I'm guessing another 2-3 weeks from here?
Our last non-DVC trip coming up over New Year's, then we will be DVC crowd from then out!


----------



## kath_kay

kath_kay said:


> Offer 9/16
> Accepted 9/16
> Sent ROFR 9/21
> Passed ROFR 9/30
> Closing Docs Received 10/19
> Closing Docs Sent 10/20
> Seller Docs Received 10/24
> Closed today! 10/26
> Nothing is showing on the OCC site but I think that takes a day or so.


I checked this afternoon and our deed is already recorded!
Exactly 40 days from offer to closing (and recorded deed)!


----------



## dbavis

NickBCV said:


> The first time I used option 3 which was good response...they looked it up and said it was not in the system yet...the second time I used option 1 and they would not offer info but transferred me to member admin that could give me an update on where the process stood.  I think when I call again I will use option 3 as they were more than willing to look things up.  You will probably need the contract number however.



Thanks, Nick. I just tried again and it worked!  I went with option 3 where they gave me my member #.  I then asked about my activation id and they transferred  me to member services.  That person gave me my club id and activation code.  I was then able to log into the site using my MDE account and I can see that my points have been loaded.  I think I'm completely up and running.


----------



## NickBCV

dbavis said:


> Thanks, Nick. I just tried again and it worked!  I went with option 3 where they gave me my member #.  I then asked about my activation id and they transferred  me to member services.  That person gave me my club id and activation code.  I was then able to log into the site using my MDE account and I can see that my points have been loaded.  I think I'm completely up and running.


Nice congratulations....that is awesome.


----------



## dbavis

hoping that it won't be too much longer for you.  we closed last Monday and we're up and running about 10 days later.


----------



## NickBCV

dbavis said:


> hoping that it won't be too much longer for you.  we closed last Monday and we're up and running about 10 days later.


I hope so too...we closed last Tuesday so I will probably try calling again tomorrow.


----------



## dbavis

dbavis said:


> We got our closing docs today.  Here's our timeline so far:
> 
> Offer submitted/accepted: 9/6
> Passed ROFR: 9/21
> Received and Returned Closing Docs: 10/13



Here is  our complete  timeline:

Offer submitted/accepted: 9/6
Passed ROFR: 9/21
Received and Returned Closing Docs: 10/13
Closed: 10/17
See points online: 10/26*
*I pestered the member services 1-800 number to get the information to log in instead of waiting for the letter.  Once I got in, the points were there and I could book something.


----------



## gluestickgirl

Sent for ROFR - 9/29
Passed - 10/5
Closing docs rec'd - 10/21
Closed - 10/26

now to stalk the OCC and wait for the pts to show up in our account!


----------



## Carolyn Shoop

Offer Accepted 08/25
Passed ROFR 09/09
Closing Docs 10/11
Closed on 10/25 seller is from Cananda took a while to get closing docs back
Deed Recorded 10/27

 How long should I wait before I call member services?


----------



## kath_kay

Carolyn Shoop said:


> We closed on the 25th our deed was recorded today!!
> How long should I wait before I call member services?


Everything I've read says you are more than likely in at 12-13 days but there is a post just above by dbavis that had an account with points loaded at 9 days.  The recording date doesn't matter for counting it's the closing date you count from.  You can start calling around 8 days and see if you get lucky but if you want to be fairly certain I'd wait until 12. My 12th day is on a Monday so I do plan on calling the Friday before and seeing if I luck out.


----------



## ton80

Our deed was recorded today. Does the process speed up if we are existing DVC owners and buying the pts with the same resort/UY as our other contract ?


----------



## kath_kay

ton80 said:


> Our deed was recorded today. Does the process speed up if we are existing DVC owners and buying the pts with the same resort/UY as our other contract ?


If you are already a DVC member your new points will just magically show up in your account after around 8-12 days.


----------



## dbavis

kath_kay said:


> Everything I've read says you are more than likely in at 12-13 days but there is a post just above by dbavis that had an account with points loaded at 9 days.  The recording date doesn't matter for counting it's the closing date you count from.  You can start calling around 8 days and see if you get lucky but if you want to be fairly certain I'd wait until 12. My 12th day is on a Monday so I do plan on calling the Friday before and seeing if I luck out.



Yeah, I was surprised that the points were there.  At that point I was just hoping to hear that I was in the system and being worked.  Totally stoked when I got in and the points were there.  We reserved our resort for next summer last night.


----------



## CMNJ

ton80 said:


> Our deed was recorded today. Does the process speed up if we are existing DVC owners and buying the pts with the same resort/UY as our other contract ?


It will show up as a drop down contract under your same member #. If it was a different UY it would have a diff member # but if titled and processed correctly would still show up in your online account and the drop down menu lists the different member numbers. We were notified last Wednesday we had closed and it was recorded on Tues according to the OCC website. Our 2nd contract (new UY and resort) was loaded yesterday as well as our points. Booked last night online 
Our time line 
Offer made 8/30
Accepted 8/31
Submitted for ROFR 9/6 (seller traveling)
ROFR waived 9/20
Closing Documents Oct 6
Seller again took a while to return closed either 10/17 or 10/18 (was recorded 10/18)
Contract and points loaded 10/26
Not too bad last contract took 69 or 70 days this was just under 60 and could have been a week or more faster if seller was quicker


----------



## NickBCV

Offer 9/4
Accepted 9/5
Sent to Disney for ROFR 9/8
Passed ROFR 9/21
Closing Docs 10/17
Deed recorded 10/20
Membership number received by phone 10/27
Booked April Vacation 10/28


----------



## JSagitas

Offer submitted/accepted: 9/12
Passes ROFR: 9/21
Closing Docs Received: 10/13
Returned: 10/15
Closed and recorded: 10/20
Now just waiting for points to be deposited into account

Points deposited 9/28!!!


----------



## NJMomto2

Closed today and sent for deed recording.


----------



## DisneyKLN

Our first purchase: AKV

Offer submitted/accepted: 9/2
Passed ROFR: 9/22
Closing Docs Received: 10/17
Returned: 10/19
The seller took a week to send in paperwork.  It felt like our title company was really slow.
Closed and Recorded: 11/1

Now the excruciating wait until we can call to get our member # and book a trip.  Almost there!


----------



## Carolyn Shoop

I called on Monday and picked option 3. I was told I wasnt in the system yet. I called today and chose option 3 and the lady wouldnt tell me anything. Said I had to wait for my letter. UGH!! Im trying again tomorrow.


----------



## goofy78

When do you get notice of your closing? Title company said closing would be today but I still haven't heard anything.


----------



## Carolyn Shoop

I emailed my closing company and asked them. Then they let me know it was final.


----------



## CMNJ

goofy78 said:


> When do you get notice of your closing? Title company said closing would be today but I still haven't heard anything.


Both times we bought we were notified the next day by our broker (2 different companies). You can also search the OCC website to see when the deed is recorded


----------



## Carolyn Shoop

dbavis said:


> Thanks, Nick. I just tried again and it worked!  I went with option 3 where they gave me my member #.  I then asked about my activation id and they transferred  me to member services.  That person gave me my club id and activation code.  I was then able to log into the site using my MDE account and I can see that my points have been loaded.  I think I'm completely up and running.


Which option did you push after option 3. There are 4 options to choose from. Ive called 2 days in a row and chose option 4 and they will not give me any info. They say I have to wait for packet. When I called on Monday they told me I wasn't in the system yet.


----------



## NickBCV

Luck of the draw I think...you can call right after and get someone new and they are willing to help.  If you have your contract number they seem to be more willing to help....found mine in the OCC filing.  Even though I was giving them the old contract they gave me the new one and my membership number.  It really depends on who you talk to and tell them you are looking to get your number to book a vacation.


----------



## kath_kay

Carolyn Shoop said:


> Which option did you push after option 3. There are 4 options to choose from. Ive called 2 days in a row and chose option 4 and they will not give me any info. They say I have to wait for packet. When I called on Monday they told me I wasn't in the system yet.


I think you closed right around the time I did (I closed Oct 26). Everything I've read says to wait until around day 12. You can try sooner around day 8-9 but being in the system then is rare. You may just want to wait a few days.


----------



## NickBCV

kath_kay said:


> I think you closed right around the time I did (I closed Oct 26). Everything I've read says to wait until around day 12. You can try sooner around day 8-9 but being in the system then is rare. You may just want to wait a few days.


I closed on the 20th.....the people I spoke to were so good they even placed a call in to member administration to tell me what day they were on based on closing date and they told me they were working on the 20th that afternoon and to call back to get the information.  Be confident when you call too....that seems to work well.


----------



## dbavis

I can't remember the next option but I agree that, once you get someone that is willing to help, it was helpful that I had the old contract number.  I got mine off of the OCC site as well.

And, for what it is worth, I ended up getting the letter this past weekend.  Just short of three weeks after closing.


----------



## goofy78

FINALLY!!!
Offer submitted- 9/10
Offer accepted- 9/11
Sent for ROFR- 9/13
Passed ROFR- 9/20
Closing docs received- 10/18
Closing docs returned- 10/20 (received by closing company 10/21
Seller closing docs received by closing company- 10/31 (*10 LOOOONG extra days!*)
Closed- 11/2
Deed recorded- 11/3

Yay!  Now I will join the rest of you waiting for membership number and points in account. I do plan on calling in about a week and a half because I may be the most impatient person in the world


----------



## kath_kay

Offer 9/16
Accepted 9/16
Sent ROFR 9/21
Passed ROFR 9/30
Closing Docs Received 10/19
Closing Docs Sent 10/20
Seller Docs Received 10/24
Closed and Recorded 10/26
MEMBERSHIP NUMBER 11/4!!!!!!

I tried yesterday and the day before and we weren't in the system. 9 days after closing was the magic number for us. I can login to my account but the points aren't loaded yet.


----------



## Up-n-Up

Up-n-Up said:


> Offer 9/21
> Accepted 9/21
> Sent ROFR 9/23
> Passed ROFR 9/28
> Closing Docs Received 10/17
> Closing Docs Sent 10/17
> Deed Recorded 10/25
> 
> Looks like we are approaching the finish line, I'm guessing another 2-3 weeks from here?
> Our last non-DVC trip coming up over New Year's, then we will be DVC crowd from then out!



So, our letter with our member number was waiting on us in the mailbox this evening.  We are super excited to get online and play around with it, but it is asking for an activation code in addition to the member number.  Can anyone help me know where to find this?  Or is this something I must call for?  (hoping not, the weekend will drag by otherwise...)


----------



## CMNJ

Up-n-Up said:


> So, our letter with our member number was waiting on us in the mailbox this evening.  We are super excited to get online and play around with it, but it is asking for an activation code in addition to the member number.  Can anyone help me know where to find this?  Or is this something I must call for?  (hoping not, the weekend will drag by otherwise...)


Yes you must call for it. I think member services can give it to you and they are there on Sat and Sun (only member accounting and administration are closed for the weekend).


----------



## Up-n-Up

CMNJ said:


> Yes you must call for it. I think member services can give it to you and they are there on Sat and Sun (only member accounting and administration are closed for the weekend).



Ahh.  Well, I guess we'll go to sleep with visions of DVC dancing in our heads....


----------



## ton80

Sweet!! Addonitis


----------



## ton80

Offer 9/3
Accepted 9/9
ROFR 9/13
Passed 10/5
Closing Docs 10/22
Sent 10/24
Deed  Recorded 10/27
Points loaded 11/5 (Add on so we did not need a member number)

June 2017 Here we come!


----------



## gluestickgirl

Sent for ROFR - 9/29
Passed - 10/5
Closing docs rec'd - 10/21
Closed - 10/26
Recorded - 10/27
Contract / Pts loaded - 11/5

37 days, start to finish. Much nicer than 90+ earlier this year!


----------



## squirrel4569

Offer made 9/30
Sent for ROFR 10/3
Passed - 10/11
Closing docs received - 10/28
Returned by me - 10/31
Returned by seller - 11/2

Still waiting on recording and points...hoping that the recording happens today.


----------



## Carolyn Shoop

kath_kay said:


> I think you closed right around the time I did (I closed Oct 26). Everything I've read says to wait until around day 12. You can try sooner around day 8-9 but being in the system then is rare. You may just want to wait a few days.


I called today and was given everything!! Points are completely loaded and I am planning away!!


----------



## Jen64255

So I have a question.. first contract.. We Closed on Oct 22nd. But the deed was not recorded until 11/2.  When is a reasonable time to call to request a member number? what information do I need ? My contract number? thanks! I am trying no to be impatient...


----------



## mrmattymouse

DisneyKLN said:


> Our first purchase: AKV
> 
> Offer submitted/accepted: 9/2
> Passed ROFR: 9/22
> Closing Docs Received: 10/17
> Returned: 10/19
> The seller took a week to send in paperwork.  It felt like our title company was really slow.
> Closed and Recorded: 11/1
> 
> Now the excruciating wait until we can call to get our member # and book a trip.  Almost there!



Who was your title company?


----------



## DisneyKLN

mrmattymouse said:


> Who was your title company?



Our title company was Timeshare Title and More.  We submitted our closing docs paperwork on 10/19.  They confirmed receipt on 10/20.  We sent a note to them on the evening of 10/24 asking status of the seller's paperwork.  Received a reply email on 10/26 confirming that they had received the sellers paperwork on 10/25.  Paperwork finally submitted for closure on 10/31.  Maybe my expectations are unreasonable, but this seemed long to me based on what I'm seeing on the forums.


----------



## CMNJ

DisneyKLN said:


> Our title company was Timeshare Title and More.  We submitted our closing docs paperwork on 10/19.  They confirmed receipt on 10/20.  We sent a note to them on the evening of 10/24 asking status of the seller's paperwork.  Received a reply email on 10/26 confirming that they had received the sellers paperwork on 10/25.  Paperwork finally submitted for closure on 10/31.  Maybe my expectations are unreasonable, but this seemed long to me based on what I'm seeing on the forums.


I know TT&M used to ask Disney to confirm the status of the contract (points avail and such) again immediately prior to closing the sale to ensure the seller hadn't used any of the points listed as part of the sale. That caused a slight delay in closing-not sure if they are still doing that.


----------



## summabreeze85

Jen64255 said:


> So I have a question.. first contract.. We Closed on Oct 22nd. But the deed was not recorded until 11/2.  When is a reasonable time to call to request a member number? what information do I need ? My contract number? thanks! I am trying no to be impatient...



It's looking like at least 10 days...I was recorded on 10/31...Still nothing in my account today is the 10th day. I'm going to call tomorrow if i don't get anything by the end of today


----------



## longboard55

Mine is in California if that makes a difference, but they received the docs, closed and recorded all on the same day-  10/31.   Have not checked for a number yet.  I will wait for summabreeze


----------



## squirrel4569

squirrel4569 said:


> Offer made 9/30
> Sent for ROFR 10/3
> Passed - 10/11
> Closing docs received - 10/28
> Returned by me - 10/31
> Returned by seller - 11/2
> 
> Still waiting on recording and points...hoping that the recording happens today.



Deed recorded on 11/8.  Now just waiting on points.


----------



## longboard55

recorded 10/31, so its 12 days,  double strike out today,   I tried option 3  and the lady was no help, then I called back and tried option 1 and they looked me up but said since I paid in full they do not have the number yet.  Trying to make a 7 month birthday, will be close.  How long does it take top get a packet


----------



## CaliKris

longboard55 said:


> recorded 10/31, so its 12 days,  double strike out today,   I tried option 3  and the lady was no help, then I called back and tried option 1 and they looked me up but said since I paid in full they do not have the number yet.  Trying to make a 7 month birthday, will be close.  How long does it take top get a packet


I would try again.  We closed on 10/31 and recorded on 11/1 and I was able to get the member number on Wednesday,11/9.  I called and used Option 3 which was Member Accounting.  The lady told me I should wait for the packet in the mail.  I told her I really wanted to book a vacation.  She transferred me to Member Administration and the lady was very helpful.  I was able to get my member number from her.  Then they transferred me to Website Support for the activation code.


----------



## summabreeze85

I clicked option 2 and somehow did not get the right person. the guy was really nice and transferred me to member administration. When the lady answered the phone i asked if she could check on a resale membership transfer for me because i have points expiring at the end of this month. she took my name, the sellers name, and the contract number. She came back and told me she didn't have the transfer documents or the deed. That's weird, it was recorded on 10/31. She said the only thing she had was the estopped which she sent the title company on 10/12. She said i'd need to call my broker. i immediately contacted fidelity and first american title. they were quick to respond. Angelo told me he did in fact send it on 10/31 and copied and pasted the proof. he said he contacted disney. at the time he was writing me they had already responded. they told him they were going to work on membership today and monday. All of this took place around 2pm. the contract is in my account! but no points are loaded. i hope i don't have to wait until monday for that.


----------



## Windbreeze

Here is our timeline:
Offer: 7/31
Sent for ROFR: 8/10
Passes ROFR: 8/16ish
Closing Docs Returned: 9/1
Seller returned closing docs: 10/28 (longest wait ever!)
Closed: 10/31
Called for member ID: November 9

November 10: Booked 5 nights in OKW-HH studio: December 18-23, 2016
1 night Poly studio: December 23, 2016

I have no idea how we got so lucky on the very last-minute Christmas booking! Must have been karma for the sellers taking so long on closing docs!


----------



## goofy78

Called and got my member ID and activation code but I keep getting an error saying please enter a valid club ID. I even called back to double check the number and its still not working. Am I using the wrong number?

Never mind. Called a third time and got the correct number. Needed the club ID not member ID. Now just waiting for points to be loaded.


----------



## goofy78

Points loaded today and booked for May and October!!!


----------



## LionKingCPA

Offer 9/29
Accepted 9/29
Sent ROFR 10/03
Passed ROFR 10/11
Closing Docs 10/28
Sent 10/29
Deed Recorded 11/14 (seller was slow to return documents according to title company)

Already a member so points should load soon.  All in all, very happy they closed so fast so that we didn't have to pay MF as part of closing process - much faster compared to our original  purchase last year.


----------



## LynJ

Offer 9/1
Sent ROFR 9/1
Passed ROFR 9/20
Closing docs 10/19 (hurricane delay)
Returned 10/20
Closed 11/13
Recorded 11/14

International sale.  Took them a little longer to get docs returned, but went smoothly overall.  Now to wait for Disney.


----------



## squirrel4569

squirrel4569 said:


> Deed recorded on 11/8.  Now just waiting on points.



Contract is showing up in my account (current member) as of 11/15, but it's showing no points for any year.


----------



## longboard55

Never  could get the phone thing to work, finally got the letter.  Recorded  Oct 31, letter received Nov 15 so 15 days.  Was able to book Bats day in May.


----------



## squirrel4569

Done!  Here's the final rundown.

Offer made 9/30
Sent for ROFR 10/3
Passed - 10/11
Closing docs received - 10/28
Returned by me - 10/31
Returned by seller - 11/2
Deed recorded - 11/8
Contract visible - 11/15
Points available - 11/16

Very pleased with the speed of Disney's end of things this time around.  We had two previous attempts at buying a contract taken by ROFR, so the speedy returns by Disney helped a bunch.  Now we're just waiting on the 2018 schedule to open so we can book NYE at BLT!


----------



## PSUDinsey

Passed ROFR on Halloween -  still no closing Docs.


----------



## Phatscott25

Final timeline for my BLT add-on purchase (same use year/member number):

Offer - 10/1
Accepted - 10/2
Sent for ROFR - 10/5
Passed - 10/14
Closing Docs Received - 10/26
Returned - 10/27
Deed Recorded - 11/10 (Seller made an error on the first deed so it had to be re-executed causing a slight delay)
Contract Visible - 11/17
Points Available for Use - 11/20

I must say I was surprised with the overall speed this time around, especially considering the delay noted above.  Overall it was about 30 days faster than my purchase last year at this time.


----------



## akhurstf1

Offer - 9/20
Accepted - 9/20
Sent for ROFR - 9/22
Passed - 9/28
Closing Docs Received - 10/20
Returned - 10/21
Deed Recorded - 11/1
Membership ID Letter - 11/18


----------



## smarlowfl

Seeing these timelines is making me jealous! Closed in late October, Deed recorded on 11/4. Hadn't gotten anything yet so I tried my luck at calling this morning, was told by the DVC rep that it was still under the sellers information and that since it wasn't in my name yet, they couldn't tell me anything about the account, but that there were some "challenges", and that I needed to contact my broker. Broker said everything went through fine, that they weren't sure what DVC was talking about. Hoping I get my letter soon, I am anxious to start planning!!


----------



## LionKingCPA

LionKingCPA said:


> Offer 9/29
> Accepted 9/29
> Sent ROFR 10/03
> Passed ROFR 10/11
> Closing Docs 10/28
> Sent 10/29
> Deed Recorded 11/14 (seller was slow to return documents according to title company)
> 
> Already a member so points should load soon.  All in all, very happy they closed so fast so that we didn't have to pay MF as part of closing process - much faster compared to our original  purchase last year.





Points loaded 11/21/2016 (existing member)


----------



## mrmattymouse

Offer 11/1
Accepted 11/1
Sent ROFR 11/7
Passed ROFR 11/16
Closing Docs 11/18
Sent 11/19 (rec'd 11/21), Still waiting on Sellers' docs

The escrow agent was so kind as to give me the tracking number for the seller's documents so I'll know when they get to FedEx and then to the title company so I don't have to pester him for info. I wish we didn't have a pesky holiday in the mix this week. Happy Thanksgiving y'all!


----------



## andigomeep

Offer Sent and accepted - 11/4
Sent to ROFR - 11/7
Waived 11/9
Closing documents received - 11/16
Closing documents sent - 11/17
Closed, deed sent for recording - 11/23

This holiday is messing up my timely progress, we probably won't have it recorded until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## mrmattymouse

andigomeep said:


> Offer Sent and accepted - 11/4
> Sent to ROFR - 11/7
> Waived 11/9
> Closing documents received - 11/16
> Closing documents sent - 11/17
> Closed, deed sent for recording - 11/23
> 
> This holiday is messing up my timely progress, we probably won't have it recorded until Monday or Tuesday.



Lucky! We sent our closing docs on 11/19 but the sellers still haven't sent theirs.


----------



## andigomeep

mrmattymouse said:


> Lucky! We sent our closing docs on 11/19 but the sellers still haven't sent theirs.



Our seller lives in Florida so that helped some, plus they seem as eager to get their money as I am to give it to them. Hopefully yours will get it sent back after the holiday.


----------



## DisneyKLN

Offer accepted 11/3
Sent for ROFR 11/7
Passed 11/9
Closing docs received 11/14
Closed and recorded 11/22


----------



## mlunsford

We are super excited to be first time owners at Animal Kingdom. .


Offer made 9/13
Offer accepted 9/14
Sent for ROFR 9/15
Passed - 9/26
Closing docs received - 10/25
We requested with our offer a specific closing date of on or after 11/20 as we were waiting on some additional cash to complete our sale.
Returned by me/received by the office on - 11/17
Closed 11/21
Deed recorded - 11/23
Waiting on our Membership info.


----------



## mrmattymouse

DisneyKLN said:


> Offer accepted 11/3
> Sent for ROFR 11/7
> Passed 11/9
> Closing docs received 11/14
> Closed and recorded 11/22



Wow. That was incredibly fast! We should be closing any day now. Hope the OC recorder is that fast for us.


----------



## cep101

Our Timeline:


Offer Made: 9/22/2016
Accepted: 9/22/2016
Submitted for ROFR: 9/23/2016
ROFR waived: 9/30/2016
Closing Documents: 11/4/2016 
All Closing Documents Returned: 11/12/2016
Deed Recorded: 11/22/2016


This has been a long process. The title company forgot to send me my closing documents. They thought they sent them on 10/31/2016 but they never did. Then it was an uphill battle to stay informed about what was going on. Lots of contacting them to see where we were at in the process. 

This was our first DVC purchase, and I don’t know if I would go with the resale company we used again. My biggest complaint was the title company they used. Lots of hiccups with them.


What information do I need to have when I call Disney to see if I can get my member and activation number? What questions do I need to ask?


----------



## mrmattymouse

Offer 11/1
Accepted 11/1
Sent ROFR 11/7
Passed ROFR 11/16
Closing Docs 11/18
Buyers Sent 11/19 (rec'd 11/21), Sellers Sent 11/23 (rec'd 11/28)
Closed 11/29
Deed Recorded 11/30

Now we wait on Disney! A week is an appropriate time to call if you have original contract number?


----------



## DisneyKLN

mrmattymouse said:


> Offer 11/1
> Accepted 11/1
> Sent ROFR 11/7
> Passed ROFR 11/16
> Closing Docs 11/18
> Buyers Sent 11/19 (rec'd 11/21), Sellers Sent 11/23 (rec'd 11/28)
> Closed 11/29
> Deed Recorded 11/30
> 
> Now we wait on Disney! A week is an appropriate time to call if you have original contract number?



Congrats and welcome home!  Great to see that your's was also fast.  You probably will want to give them around 9 or 10 days before calling.  However, it can't hurt to try in a week if you have a little extra time on your hands.  Good luck!


----------



## andigomeep

mrmattymouse said:


> Offer 11/1
> Accepted 11/1
> Sent ROFR 11/7
> Passed ROFR 11/16
> Closing Docs 11/18
> Buyers Sent 11/19 (rec'd 11/21), Sellers Sent 11/23 (rec'd 11/28)
> Closed 11/29
> Deed Recorded 11/30
> 
> Now we wait on Disney! A week is an appropriate time to call if you have original contract number?


I guess I technically closed a week ago (holiday likely means not really) but I called yesterday just for fun and wasn't in the system yet. I'll try again Monday.


----------



## mlunsford

We closed on 11/23 and I phoned and used option #3 and was given my membership number and transferred to set up my account with no questions at all.


----------



## andigomeep

mlunsford said:


> We closed on 11/23 and I phoned and used option #3 and was given my membership number and transferred to set up my account with no questions at all.



Just tried #3 and got told they can't access that until I get my packet in the mail. There were multiple options under #3, what did you choose?


----------



## mlunsford

andigomeep said:


> Just tried #3 and got told they can't access that until I get my packet in the mail. There were multiple options under #3, what did you choose?


Oh goodness, I feel so bad. I do not recall. My son was being a bit loud in the background so I was a little thrown off.


----------



## andigomeep

mlunsford said:


> Oh goodness, I feel so bad. I do not recall. My son was being a bit loud in the background so I was a little thrown off.


No worries! I called back and got my info from another CM. Just waiting to get my club ID and activation code.


----------



## mrmattymouse

andigomeep said:


> No worries! I called back and got my info from another CM. Just waiting to get my club ID and activation code.



Two different people have both told me that I have to wait for it in the mail. Ugh.


----------



## gharter

mrmattymouse said:


> Two different people have both told me that I have to wait for it in the mail. Ugh.


It really seems to depend on who you get on the phone.  It took me 3 calls to get my member number.


----------



## mrmattymouse

gharter said:


> It really seems to depend on who you get on the phone.  It took me 3 calls to get my member number.



Fifth try was the charm!


----------



## mrmattymouse

Final Timeline!

Offer 11/1
Accepted 11/1
Sent ROFR 11/7
Passed ROFR 11/16
Closing Docs 11/18
Buyers Sent 11/19 (rec'd 11/21), Sellers Sent 11/23 (rec'd 11/28)
Closed 11/29
Deed Recorded 11/30
Member Number & Points 12/5


----------



## cep101

andigomeep said:


> No worries! I called back and got my info from another CM. Just waiting to get my club ID and activation code.





mrmattymouse said:


> Fifth try was the charm!



Did you choose option 1, 2, or 3, and what question did you choose after that? I just finally want access to my points!


----------



## mrmattymouse

cep101 said:


> Did you choose option 1, 2, or 3, and what question did you choose after that? I just finally want access to my points!



Option 3, then 4. I told them that I recently closed and wanted to book at my home resort before the 7-month window opened. The fourth person tried to help but we got disconnected. So on the fifth try I more confidently said that I was just talking to someone who was helping me get my new member ID but we got disconnected. You could just go with that. Afterwards, they'll transfer you to a CM from option 1 to get the info you need to set up the online account. Good luck.


----------



## cep101

mrmattymouse said:


> Option 3, then 4. I told them that I recently closed and wanted to book at my home resort before the 7-month window opened. The fourth person tried to help but we got disconnected. So on the fifth try I more confidently said that I was just talking to someone who was helping me get my new member ID but we got disconnected. You could just go with that. Afterwards, they'll transfer you to a CM from option 1 to get the info you need to set up the online account. Good luck.



Thanks for the response! I don't understand why they aren't all willing to help. People lose mail all the time. It's been exactly 2-weeks since the deed was recorded, so I want to finally get my account and points!


----------



## cep101

mrmattymouse said:


> Option 3, then 4. I told them that I recently closed and wanted to book at my home resort before the 7-month window opened. The fourth person tried to help but we got disconnected. So on the fifth try I more confidently said that I was just talking to someone who was helping me get my new member ID but we got disconnected. You could just go with that. Afterwards, they'll transfer you to a CM from option 1 to get the info you need to set up the online account. Good luck.



I pressed option 3 then 4, and I got my membership ID on the 1st call! Thank you mrmattymouse


----------



## FastEddie17

Offer Made 10/14/16;  Accepted 10/16/16;  Sent for ROFR 10/19/16;  Passed ROFR 10/28/16;  Closing Docs Received 11/14/16;  Closing Docs Sent 11/17/16;  Deed Recorded 11/23/16;  Member ID Letter Received 12/9/16

I guess I'm a member of Disney Vacation Club now, though as Groucho Marx said, I don't want to belong to any club that would accept me as a member!


----------



## marisabuzz

*Updated to include closing date and recording* 
I posted this in the estopel board but pasting here as well. Here's our current timeline:

Offer made: 11/10
Offer accepted: 11/11
Sent for ROFR: 11/11
Passed ROFR: 11/21
Estopel Received: 12/12
Closing Docs received: 12/13
Closing Docs sent: 12/15
Funds sent/received: 12/16
Closed: 12/19
Deed recorded: 12/20


----------



## cmsesq

Offer made: 11/21
Offer accepted: 11/22
Sent for ROFR: 11/25
Passed ROFR: 12/2
Closing Docs received: 12/15
Funds & Closing docs received from buyer: 12/19
Closed: 12/22
Our agent was Humberto at DVC resales and they used magic vacation title and both companies service has been outstanding and obviously the timeline has been incredibly fast. The emails they send along the process explain the process and time lines clearly as we didn't ever need to contact them to check on status. Now I guess we wait for Disney, this is our first time with DVC.


----------



## cmsesq

cmsesq said:


> Offer made: 11/21
> Offer accepted: 11/22
> Sent for ROFR: 11/25
> Passed ROFR: 12/2
> Closing Docs received: 12/15
> Funds & Closing docs received from buyer: 12/19
> Closed: 12/22
> Our agent was Humberto at DVC resales and they used magic vacation title and both companies service has been outstanding and obviously the timeline has been incredibly fast. The emails they send along the process explain the process and time lines clearly as we didn't ever need to contact them to check on status. Now I guess we wait for Disney, this is our first time with DVC.



RECORDED: 12/27


----------



## marisabuzz

Final timeline:

Offer made: 11/10
Offer accepted: 11/11
Sent for ROFR: 11/11
Passed ROFR: 11/21
Estopel Received: 12/12
Closing Docs received: 12/13
Closing Docs sent: 12/15
Funds sent/received: 12/16
Closed: 12/19
Deed recorded: 12/20
Member ID Online: 12/27
Points loaded: 12/29

Called member admin this morning to find out if there was something holding up the points loading online (read on other threads that it might be dues or outstanding balances or contract issues). Nope, everything was good and they loaded as we spoke.


----------



## gharter

Our AKL contract
Final Timeline
accepted 11/30
submitted 12/1
closing docs received 12/20 (never notified of ROFR or Estoppel)
Recorded 12/30
New contract in our account 1/5, no points yet
Points loaded 1/9

I was really happy with how fast our timeline went this time. 
My wife and daughter are looking forward to their "girl time" at AKL.
I'm jealous, but they'll have fun and there is Wne and Food this fall.


----------



## kimberwee

Bumping in hopes of seeing more recent timelines


----------



## glencoe

Wish I could remember my dates from last year...I can give the approximate.  My experience in 2016 seemed incredible long compared to many of yours here!!
Jan. 28, 2016-offer and submitted contract (BLT 160 ppt. March $113 per point)
Mid March (yes past contract time-apparently not a problem) ROFR passed
April 5 (yes...the day after the membership rules changed!!) All closed.  Can't remember the estopple process, but not too long.  ROFR was forever!!
Thank god I have a direct contract and it didn't matter, however others caught by this date probably got burned a little.

Feb. 17, 2017-offer accepted and submitted contract (BLT 160 ppt March $106 per point)
now waiting and hoping it goes as fast as the most recent posters!!!  
Used Timeshare Store, First American and Monera both times.  Professional and great all around.


----------



## kimberwee

Passed ROFR on 2/15 and received closing docs today!


----------



## GoofyMitchell

kimberwee said:


> Bumping in hopes of seeing more recent timelines



Here is my timeline:

Offer Submitted 12/18
Offee Accepted 12/19
Sent For ROFR 12/27
Passed ROFR 1/4
Closing doc 1/21
Closed 2/8
Member # 2/22 (Called) Points loaded right away


----------



## cepmom

our timeline:

offer submitted 2/3
offer accepted 2/3
sent for ROFR 2/8
passed ROFR 2/23
closing docs received by me 3/8
closing docs received by title company  3/14
closed 3/15

edited to add - called DVC and asked about member # on 3/30 (15 days after closing). Got member # and activation code from them, I never received any email or regular mail with that info otherwise


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Here's my timeline for an add-on at VGC:

Offer submitted: 1/27
Offer Accepted: 1/28
Contract received: 1/30
Sent to ROFR: 1/31
Passed ROFR: 2/15
Closing docs received 2/18 (returned 2/23)
Closed/Recorded: 3/1-3/2
Member # online: 3/15 (emailed resale company and they emailed DVC--it appeared last night) 
Points Loaded: 3/16 (and reservation made )

So just under 7 weeks from offer to new ressie--pretty awesome. Really happy with my first resale experience.


----------



## sep1180

Does anybody know when I should expect my member card to arrive? I was able to call and get my number to book a trip over 2 weeks ago, but I still haven't received an actual card.


----------



## mustinjourney

sep1180 said:


> Does anybody know when I should expect my member card to arrive? I was able to call and get my number to book a trip over 2 weeks ago, but I still haven't received an actual card.



If this is a resale purchase, then you won't be getting a physical card. At least that's my understanding.


----------



## sep1180

mustinjourney said:


> If this is a resale purchase, then you won't be getting a physical card. At least that's my understanding.



That would explain it! Thanks!


----------



## Jillian Lopez

our timeline for small AKV contract through Fidelity:

offer submitted 2/24
offer accepted 2/24
sent for ROFR 2/28
passed ROFR 3/10
Received closing Docs 3/30

According to First American Title our information wasn't even sent to them until 3/29 from Fidelity. Not sure why it took them 19 days but thinking that may have been the estoppel time?!?


----------



## softballmom3

I'll post ours too and will update once closing documents received .

offer submitted:  2/13
offer accepted:  2/14
sent to ROFR:  2/15
passed ROFR:  3/2
closing documents received:  3/27
closing documents being sent back:  3/28
Closed/Recorded:  4/4-4/5


Edit to add:  SSR through DVC Resale Market.


----------



## glencoe

glencoe said:


> Wish I could remember my dates from last year...I can give the approximate.  My experience in 2016 seemed incredible long compared to many of yours here!!
> Jan. 28, 2016-offer and submitted contract (BLT 160 ppt. March $113 per point)
> Mid March (yes past contract time-apparently not a problem) ROFR passed
> April 5 (yes...the day after the membership rules changed!!) All closed.  Can't remember the estopple process, but not too long.  ROFR was forever!!
> Thank god I have a direct contract and it didn't matter, however others caught by this date probably got burned a little.
> 
> Feb. 17, 2017-offer accepted and submitted contract (BLT 160 ppt March $106 per point)
> now waiting and hoping it goes as fast as the most recent posters!!!
> Used Timeshare Store, First American and Monera both times.  Professional and great all around.



Update on my newest purchase:

$106 -BLT 160 points March use year (118/17, 160/18, 160/19)

Offer approved /sent : 2/17
Passed ROFR: 3/2
Closing Docs received: 3/15
Sent back: 3/22 (with arrival 3/23)
will update as I go....


----------



## Jillian Lopez

glencoe said:


> Update on my newest purchase:
> 
> $106 -BLT 160 points March use year (118/17, 160/18, 160/19)
> 
> Offer approved /sent : 2/17
> Passed ROFR: 3/2
> Closing Docs received: 3/15
> Sent back: 3/22 (with arrival 3/23)
> will update as I go....



Which title company did you use? Seems like a very fast turn around! I am slightly jealous


----------



## glencoe

Timeshare store, First American and Monera for the bits I didn't have liquid!

However my first resale purchase seemed to take forever for rofr!!!


----------



## softballmom3

I know this is a silly question but do they mail or email closing documents typically?--.  I'm--Editing--- I emailed the Title Company.  She said typically email but they would mail them also if I wanted.  I'm fine with email


----------



## Jillian Lopez

Jillian Lopez said:


> our timeline for small AKV contract through Fidelity:
> 
> offer submitted 2/24
> offer accepted 2/24
> sent for ROFR 2/28
> passed ROFR 3/10
> 
> Hopeful to have closing docs any day and will update once i do! Anyone have recent time frames for First American?



Just heard from First American Title that they JUST received our documents from Fidelity yesterday! Kind of bumming that it took almost 3 full weeks for those to be sent over.


----------



## TonyaG83

My deed was recorded yesterday ... how long should I wait before calling Disney for my member number? I want to book a trip for mid-July (actually have a rack rate room booked, but want to use my 2015/2016 points). What are the odds I can get a consecutive stay at a monorail resort when I finally get registered with Disney?


----------



## Shellyred8

WooHoo!!!!  We got our closing documents yesterday!!!  20 days from ROFR to Estoppel/closing docs.  Now we just have to write out that big check.


----------



## Sean91

TonyaG83 said:


> My deed was recorded yesterday ... how long should I wait before calling Disney for my member number? I want to book a trip for mid-July (actually have a rack rate room booked, but want to use my 2015/2016 points). What are the odds I can get a consecutive stay at a monorail resort when I finally get registered with Disney?


I second this this question, we closed yesterday and our deed is on the Comptroller website, how long does it usually take to get membership number? Do they ever email this out? We are from the UK and just posting something from the US over here can take a couple of weeks to arrive


----------



## TeeKo

TonyaG83 said:


> My deed was recorded yesterday ... how long should I wait before calling Disney for my member number? I want to book a trip for mid-July (actually have a rack rate room booked, but want to use my 2015/2016 points). What are the odds I can get a consecutive stay at a monorail resort when I finally get registered with Disney?



We've been chatting about this on Come On Estoppel!!! thread.  (Sorry, that was my mistake.)  Anyway, the general consensus seems to be 10 to 14 days.  Some have been able to get their member number at the one week mark. 
What kind of room(s) are you looking for on the monorail loop?


----------



## TonyaG83

TeeKo said:


> We've been chatting about this on Come On Estoppel!!! thread.  (Sorry, that was my mistake.)  Anyway, the general consensus seems to be 10 to 14 days.  Some have been able to get their member number at the one week mark.
> What kind of room(s) are you looking for on the monorail loop?



Studio - any view. I've got 106 points to spare for 5 nights (Sun-Thurs).


----------



## TeeKo

As of right now,
the only monorail loop DVC studio available for 5 consecutive nights is the Polynesian.  
The GF is completely picked over with only a few random nights left.  BLT has two sets of 4 nights (Wed-Saturday) available.

I've been stalking the availability for May 2017 and the options drop daily.  Polyneisian studios didn't fill up for May until about two weeks ago for whatever that's worth...


----------



## Jillian Lopez

TeeKo said:


> As of right now,
> the only monorail loop DVC studio available for 5 consecutive nights is the Polynesian.
> The GF is completely picked over with only a few random nights left.  BLT has two sets of 4 nights (Wed-Saturday) available.
> 
> I've been stalking the availability for May 2017 and the options drop daily.  Polyneisian studios didn't fill up for May until about two weeks ago for whatever that's worth...



I'm getting more and more nervous about booking our stay! Our closing docs were received today by the title company and wondering when I can call member services for my member info and then to try and book. We are looking to stay 3rd week in September Studio honestly anywhere! I'm just worried because of Food & Wine!


----------



## TeeKo

Jillian Lopez said:


> I'm getting more and more nervous about booking our stay! Our closing docs were received today by the title company and wondering when I can call member services for my member info and then to try and book. We are looking to stay 3rd week in September Studio honestly anywhere! I'm just worried because of Food & Wine!



If closing docs received today, next phase is waiting for your deed to be recorded.  Then after that, word on the Disboards is that its 10 to 14 days from deed recording to getting your member number.  Some folks have gotten their number as early as one week after deed recording.
My deed was posted on 3/22.  I called Member Services on 3/29.  Nothing.  Will try again tomorrow.

I checked studios 3rd week of September (9/17-9/23) for you, wish I had better news:
Saratoga has full availability
OKW
Standard view available 9/17-9/20
Kidani
Savannah available 9/17-9/19
Standard only available 9/19
Jambo
Standard only available 9/18-9/19
Savannah only available 9/18-9/19
BLT
Available 9/18-9/19
BR
Available 9/17 only
Boardwalk
Pool view available 9/19 only
Poly 
Lake view available 9/18 only
Nothing at GF or BC


----------



## Jillian Lopez

TeeKo said:


> If closing docs received today, next phase is waiting for your deed to be recorded.  Then after that, word on the Disboards is that its 10 to 14 days from deed recording to getting your member number.  Some folks have gotten their number as early as one week after deed recording.
> My deed was posted on 3/22.  I called Member Services on 3/29.  Nothing.  Will try again tomorrow.
> 
> I checked studios 3rd week of September (9/17-9/23) for you, wish I had better news:
> Saratoga has full availability
> OKW
> Standard view available 9/17-9/20
> Kidani
> Savannah available 9/17-9/19
> Standard only available 9/19
> Jambo
> Standard only available 9/18-9/19
> Savannah only available 9/18-9/19
> BLT
> Available 9/18-9/19
> BR
> Available 9/17 only
> Boardwalk
> Pool view available 9/19 only
> Poly
> Lake view available 9/18 only
> Nothing at GF or BC


Thank you so much for checking. I'm slightly heartbroken we were really hoping to stay at AK.


----------



## TonyaG83

TeeKo said:


> As of right now,
> the only monorail loop DVC studio available for 5 consecutive nights is the Polynesian.
> The GF is completely picked over with only a few random nights left.  BLT has two sets of 4 nights (Wed-Saturday) available.
> 
> I've been stalking the availability for May 2017 and the options drop daily.  Polyneisian studios didn't fill up for May until about two weeks ago for whatever that's worth...



Well that sucks - my home resort is BLT. I know it was a long shot, but I was hoping I'd actually be able to use my points to stay there in July.

My plan is to go every other year on 100pts (small contract), but it looks like my first DVC stay will be elsewhere. I hope by the time I am able to book there are AKV Savannah rooms available at least.


----------



## TeeKo

Update on the progress, or lack there of

Deed recorded on 3/22/17
I called on 3/29 hoping to get my new Disney membership number.  No go.

So I called again today and spoke with CM Catherine.  Well, I was mostly on hold for the 20 minutes our call lasted.
She initially told me that the broker would be the one who would give me my new Disney membership number, not Disney. Of course, that makes no sense.  So I explained why I felt that couldn't be correct. So she put me on hold for 10 minutes.  And then she came back and said, You already called on the 29th and were told that it takes 30 to 40 days before you would likely get your membership number in the mail.  
Then she went on to say that "*It is against the law*" for her to provide the Disney membership number over the phone.  CM Catherine went on to say that it is against a new real estate law in Florida that Disney cannot provide membership numbers by telephone and that it can only be provided in writing.

So....totally different than anything I have read on Disboards.  Hopefully, the 30 to 40 days was just Disney's way of telling me not to bother them again for 4 to 6 weeks but that it doesn't actually take that long.  Sigh.


----------



## icc2515

TeeKo said:


> So I called again today and spoke with CM Catherine. Well, I was mostly on hold for the 20 minutes our call lasted.
> She initially told me that the broker would be the one who would give me my new Disney membership number, not Disney. Of course, that makes no sense. So I explained why I felt that couldn't be correct. So she put me on hold for 10 minutes. And then she came back and said, You already called on the 29th and were told that it takes 30 to 40 days before you would likely get your membership number in the mail.
> Then she went on to say that "*It is against the law*" for her to provide the Disney membership number over the phone. CM Catherine went on to say that it is against a new real estate law in Florida that Disney cannot provide membership numbers by telephone and that it can only be provided in writing.



Very odd.  First she tells you that the broker would give you your membership number.  This does not sound right.  Usually when somebody tells me something that is  incorrect, I figure everything that they said is probably incorrect.   This has been a pet peeve of mine from the time I bought my first contract.  Why these member services representatives are so against doing there jobs is beyond me.  Their job is to provide members with service.  Once they give you a membership number (or possibly once the deed is recorded) you are a member and they are being paid by members to take care of members.  If they don't want to take hundreds of calls per day, then they need to figure out a better way to handle it and telling people to wait 30-40 days is not it.  Remember, it is their job to take care of members and they are doing whatever they can not to take care of new members.  This is on them, not you.  

Call your broker and ask them if they know of some new law that would prevent Disney from giving you your membership number.  Your broker should be a licensed real estate agent and should know the laws.  

BTW I never did get a letter with my member number.  If I would not have called, I would have never gotten it.  Now that being said, it did take 2 weeks after it was filed before I did get the number by calling.  

Good luck and congratulations on your new DVC.


----------



## TeeKo

icc2515 said:


> Very odd.  First she tells you that the broker would give you your membership number.  This does not sound right.  Usually when somebody tells me something that is  incorrect, I figure everything that they said is probably incorrect.   This has been a pet peeve of mine from the time I bought my first contract.  Why these member services representatives are so against doing there jobs is beyond me.  Their job is to provide members with service.  Once they give you a membership number (or possibly once the deed is recorded) you are a member and they are being paid by members to take care of members.  If they don't want to take hundreds of calls per day, then they need to figure out a better way to handle it and telling people to wait 30-40 days is not it.  Remember, it is their job to take care of members and they are doing whatever they can not to take care of new members.  This is on them, not you.
> 
> Call your broker and ask them if they know of some new law that would prevent Disney from giving you your membership number.  Your broker should be a licensed real estate agent and should know the laws.
> 
> BTW I never did get a letter with my member number.  If I would not have called, I would have never gotten it.  Now that being said, it did take 2 weeks after it was filed before I did get the number by calling.
> 
> Good luck and congratulations on your new DVC.




Thanks icc2515!  The Disboarders have offered so much guidance; I would be lost without the Disboarders showing me the way. This is actually my 3rd DVC contract. I bought the first two direct (before I ever heard of Resale or Disboards).  I have to say that Disney doesn't make the Resale process very easy!  I can't imagine attempting this without the insight the Disboarders have shared.


----------



## icc2515

TeeKo said:


> Thanks icc2515!  The Disboarders have offered so much guidance; I would be lost without the Disboarders showing me the way. This is actually my 3rd DVC contract. I bought the first two direct (before I ever heard of Resale or Disboards).  I have to say that Disney doesn't make the Resale process very easy!  I can't imagine attempting this without the insight the Disboarders have shared.



I did not know that this was your 3rd contract.  This possibly makes things much much easier.  If you use the same login for both of your other contracts then you are in good shape.  If you had your new resale contract titled the same as your other 2 then the day they enter the information into their system it will show up when you login.  That is the way that my 3 other contracts worked.  They just showed up one day.


----------



## TeeKo

icc2515 said:


> I did not know that this was your 3rd contract.  This possibly makes things much much easier.  If you use the same login for both of your other contracts then you are in good shape.  If you had your new resale contract titled the same as your other 2 then the day they enter the information into their system it will show up when you login.  That is the way that my 3 other contracts worked.  They just showed up one day.



Cool!  My other two are under same login.  The 3rd should be titled the same (I don't have any official papers in my possession but barring spelling errors,it will be the same.)  I wasn't sure if the 3rd contract would just find its way into my account. I kind of thought I would have to assimilate them some how myself.
Thanks again!  You have been a big help.


----------



## TeeKo

icc2515 said:


> I did not know that this was your 3rd contract.  This possibly makes things much much easier.  If you use the same login for both of your other contracts then you are in good shape.  If you had your new resale contract titled the same as your other 2 then the day they enter the information into their system it will show up when you login.  That is the way that my 3 other contracts worked.  They just showed up one day.



The points showed up! Two weeks to the day that the deed was recorded, the points appeared.  Yippee!


----------



## Jillian Lopez

How many on here have not closed the day your purchasing company told you the latest possible date would be? We passed ROFR on 3/10. Didnt get closing docs until 3/30 (thanks to my husband who called and hounded them) returned them that day and as of 4/6 the sellers had not yet returned their closing docs. Today (4/10) was the latest date we were given for closing. I am getting frustrated with lack of communication and length of time this has taken.


----------



## D-Trick

Jillian Lopez said:


> How many on here have not closed the day your purchasing company told you the latest possible date would be? We passed ROFR on 3/10. Didnt get closing docs until 3/30 (thanks to my husband who called and hounded them) returned them that day and as of 4/6 the sellers had not yet returned their closing docs. Today (4/10) was the latest date we were given for closing. I am getting frustrated with lack of communication and length of time this has taken.



After passing ROFR, my estimated date to receive closing docs was 4/14.  I received them 10 days early on 4/4.  The title company, as of this morning, has now received all necessary funds and signed documents from both parties.  My estimated closing date is on or before 4/28, so I'm in really good shape.  I've been fortunate this whole process has gone pretty smooth for me... but I also have never let any part of the process stress me out in any way.


----------



## D-Trick

My final timeline:

Offer made/accepted: 3/3
Sent to ROFR: 3/6
Passed ROFR: 3/15
Closing Docs Received: 4/4
My docs received by TC: 4/6
Seller's docs received by TC: 4/10
Transaction closed: 4/11


----------



## Jillian Lopez

D-Trick said:


> My final timeline:
> 
> Offer made/accepted: 3/3
> Sent to ROFR: 3/6
> Passed ROFR: 3/15
> Closing Docs Received: 4/4
> My docs received by TC: 4/6
> Seller's docs received by TC: 4/10
> Transaction closed: 4/11



Wow i am very jealous! Good For you


----------



## Jillian Lopez

Jillian Lopez said:


> How many on here have not closed the day your purchasing company told you the latest possible date would be? We passed ROFR on 3/10. Didnt get closing docs until 3/30 (thanks to my husband who called and hounded them) returned them that day and as of 4/6 the sellers had not yet returned their closing docs. Today (4/10) was the latest date we were given for closing. I am getting frustrated with lack of communication and length of time this has taken.



Heard from our title company. Closing Docs received back from the seller Monday 4/10, but there was an error and now they will need to resend and complete new ones. No longer holding my breath just hoping there is some hotel availability left in September when we finally close.


----------



## sndral

Haven't received email from broker or closing co. yet - but I found our recorded deed by searching the OC comptroller's site http://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/ 
Timeline for my 160 VGF points:
Sent to ROFR 2/27
ROFR waived 3/10
Closing doc.s emailed 3/28
Buyer's doc.s and $ received by title co. 3/31
Seller's doc.s received by title co. 4/7
Deed recorded 4/11 (@ 11:20 am  )
Now, the last long wait, for the points to load - hopefully everything is spelled/titled correctly and those points load seamlessly into our existing membership!


----------



## D-Trick

Jillian Lopez said:


> ...but there was an error and now they will need to resend and complete new ones.



Oh vey.  That's very unfortunate to hear.  I would to think the seller would be quicker and more thorough this time, since it's the 2nd go 'round.


----------



## jewelspirit

I was purchasing from international sellers in the UK, which may have affected the closing time.

Current Timeline:
Offer Submitted/Accepted: 2/3
Purchase Agreement Signed: 2/6
Submitted to ROFR: 2/6
Passed ROFR: 2/20
Received/Sent Closing Docs: 3/21
Closing Docs received by Title Company: 3/22
Closed: 4/7
Recorded: 4/10

So 67 days thus far. And now to wait for my membership number.


----------



## JETSDAD

Here's my timeline so far. 

Offer submitted/accepted 3/4
Submitted for ROFR 3/5
Passed ROFR 3/15
Received and returned closing docs 4/6
Notified today (4/11) that transaction has closed. 
Now just waiting on Disney according to email received today.

Getting very excited now and happy with the timeline thus far.


----------



## Shellyred8

Jillian Lopez said:


> Heard from our title company. Closing Docs received back from the seller Monday 4/10, but there was an error and now they will need to resend and complete new ones. No longer holding my breath just hoping there is some hotel availability left in September when we finally close.


You can always try the waitlist...


----------



## Jillian Lopez

Jillian Lopez said:


> our timeline for small AKV contract through Fidelity:
> 
> offer submitted 2/24
> offer accepted 2/24
> sent for ROFR 2/28
> passed ROFR 3/10
> Received closing Docs 3/30
> Closed 4/14
> 
> According to First American Title our information wasn't even sent to them until 3/29 from Fidelity. Not sure why it took them 19 days but thinking that may have been the estoppel time?!?


Updated Timeline


----------



## kboo

JETSDAD said:


> Here's my timeline so far.
> 
> Offer submitted/accepted 3/4
> Submitted for ROFR 3/5
> Passed ROFR 3/15
> Received and returned closing docs 4/6
> Notified today (4/11) that transaction has closed.
> Now just waiting on Disney according to email received today.
> 
> Getting very excited now and happy with the timeline thus far.


I think I'm about a week behind you! 

Offer submitted/accepted 3/13
Sent to ROFR 3/14
Passed ROFR 3/23
Closing docs rec'd by email 4/12
Title co rec'd buyers signed docs 4/13
Title co rec'd sellers signed docs 4/14
Awaiting closing anticipated next week. 
Woot!


----------



## softballmom3

softballmom3 said:


> I'll post ours too and will update once closing documents received .
> 
> offer submitted:  2/13
> offer accepted:  2/14
> sent to ROFR:  2/15
> passed ROFR:  3/2
> closing documents received:  3/27
> closing documents being sent back:  3/28
> Closed/Recorded:  4/4-4/5
> Member Number and Points received (from calling):  4/17
> 
> 
> Edit to add:  SSR through DVC Resale Market.




Edited to add Membership number.


----------



## Jillian Lopez

softballmom3 said:


> Edited to add Membership number.



Did you get your member number on your first try calling? We closed and recorded on 4/14 and im thinking i will wait the 10 days to call because i dont want to annoy them and get no where!


----------



## DduzDis

Jillian Lopez said:


> Did you get your member number on your first try calling? We closed and recorded on 4/14 and im thinking i will wait the 10 days to call because i dont want to annoy them and get no where!



We recorded the same day.  I am not in any hurry to book just impatient to get our member number.  I am trying to hold off calling until the 28th or so. Definitely don't want to go to the bottom of someone's pile.


----------



## Jillian Lopez

DduzDis said:


> We recorded the same day.  I am not in any hurry to book just impatient to get our member number.  I am trying to hold off calling until the 28th or so. Definitely don't want to go to the bottom of someone's pile.


We are in a hurry to book! But i am with you on not wanting to go to the bottom of the pile HAHA


----------



## DduzDis

If you are up against a booking window it might be okay to press a little.  Wait for a week or so (or as long as it does not put your booking in jeopardy).  I think I would be more willing tempt fate if I had a reason to and hope the CM understands. We are not booking a points trip until next year.


----------



## MamaBelle4

Our deed was recorded 4/11. I'm in no hurry for my membership number because we can't book until June for our May stay. Should I get my paperwork from Disney by then.


----------



## DduzDis

MamaBelle4 said:


> Our deed was recorded 4/11. I'm in no hurry for my membership number because we can't book until June for our May stay. Should I get my paperwork from Disney by then.



I have seen some on here say they never received anything without calling. I would say if you have not seen anything by the first or second week of May you could call and check on it.  That is my intent as well.


----------



## softballmom3

It was not the first time I called.  I actually called 3 times.  They were nice every time.  I did tell them I was looking to book October so she said she went and pulled mine to to top because there was twenty something deeds to transfer from the day mine was recorded.  She did say it was averaging two weeks now.


----------



## kboo

sndral said:


> Haven't received email from broker or closing co. yet - but I found our recorded deed by searching the OC comptroller's site http://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/
> ....



So other than using the OC comptroller's site, how are people finding out their transaction has closed? Emails from the broker/title company? (Who, I might add have been on top of everything). 

Doing a search by my seller's name (because I'm just waiting to close...), I see that they bought 4 contracts direct at AKV and BLT, and mine is the last one to be resold. The 2 AKV contracts were sold last spring and the other BLT closed back in March. So they bought direct and help for 4-8 years. Hm.


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> So other than using the OC comptroller's site, how are people finding out their transaction has closed? Emails from the broker/title company? (Who, I might add have been on top of everything).
> 
> Doing a search by my seller's name (because I'm just waiting to close...), I see that they bought 4 contracts direct at AKV and BLT, and mine is the last one to be resold. The 2 AKV contracts were sold last spring and the other BLT closed back in March. So they bought direct and help for 4-8 years. Hm.



Our broker sent an email when we closed (4/13).  Then I stalked the comptroller's site to see when the deed was recorded (4/14).  Our seller was selling 6 contracts simultaneously and they are international (Canada).  I am really surprised ours has been as quick as it has been.  The only holdup so far has been waiting on the seller to receive docs for all 6 contracts so they could see the notary all at once.


----------



## kboo

DduzDis said:


> Our broker sent an email when we closed (4/13).  Then I stalked the comptroller's site to see when the deed was recorded (4/14).  Our seller was selling 6 contracts simultaneously and they are international (Canada).  I am really surprised ours has been as quick as it has been.  The only holdup so far has been waiting on the seller to receive docs for all 6 contracts so they could see the notary all at once.


So I'm guessing that your broker or title company walked all the deeds in instead of mailing, to make sure there was no delay in closing? (I saw on the OC comptroller website that deeds sent by mail took an average of 7-10 days to be recorded.) 

And so after recording - then the wait for the membership, points to be loaded, etc?


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> So I'm guessing that your broker or title company walked all the deeds in instead of mailing, to make sure there was no delay in closing? (I saw on the OC comptroller website that deeds sent by mail took an average of 7-10 days to be recorded.)
> 
> And so after recording - then the wait for the membership, points to be loaded, etc?



I assumed they did make regular trips to comptroller for recording closed contracts.  It was quick so I doubt they mailed it.

Yep - should be the last of the 'waits' until we are waiting to take that next trip.


----------



## sndral

kboo said:


> So other than using the OC comptroller's site, how are people finding out their transaction has closed? Emails from the broker/title company? (Who, I might add have been on top of everything).
> 
> Doing a search by my seller's name (because I'm just waiting to close...), I see that they bought 4 contracts direct at AKV and BLT, and mine is the last one to be resold. The 2 AKV contracts were sold last spring and the other BLT closed back in March. So they bought direct and help for 4-8 years. Hm.


My broker said we should have received an email when we closed (4/10.) But when I spotted it on the OC site 4/11, I knew we'd closed even w/out the email.
I'm at day 7/8 of waiting for points to load.
Try searching under your name as the grantee too.


----------



## Rylie Grite

Our Timeline:
Offer made/accepted: 3/9
Sent to ROFR: 3/10
Passed ROFR: 3/20
Closing Docs Received: 4/12
My docs received by TC: 4/13
Transaction recorded with OC Compt: 4/19


----------



## TexasChick123

Passed ROFR on 4/11, and got my closing docs today. Pretty quick! I'll post the full timeline once everything is done.


----------



## Shellyred8

WooHoo!!!!  Our deed showed up on the OC Comptroller site today!!!   Sounds like we will have to wait a couple of weeks for the points to be loaded to our account.  I'm so excited!!!!

Here's our timeline, in case anyone is interested:
Offer made/accepted: 2/22
Sent to ROFR: 2/24
Passed ROFR: 3/10
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: 3/30
Closing Docs sent to Closing Company: 4/10
Recorded on OC Comptroller site: 4/19


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Timeline so far for our 160 pt AKV contract, it was kind of a weird situation!

Offer Made: 3/22
Offer Accepted: 3/24
Sent to ROFR: 3/30
*no notice of passing ROFR*
Closing Docs Received: 4/19

I'll update with more info as the process goes on


----------



## TeeKo

Offer made 2/6
Sent to ROFR 2/8
Passed ROFR 2/20
Closing Docs Received3/2
Closing Docs returned 3/9
Deed Recorded 3/22
Points posted 4/5


----------



## DduzDis

TeeKo said:


> Offer made 2/6
> Sent to ROFR 2/8
> Passed ROFR 2/20
> Closing Docs Received3/2
> Closing Docs returned 3/9
> Deed Recorded 3/22
> Points posted 4/5



Have you received a letter from MS with your number too?


----------



## TeeKo

DduzDis said:


> Have you received a letter from MS with your number too?



The letter arrived 6 days after I had access to my points online.


----------



## DduzDis

TeeKo said:


> The letter arrived 6 days after I had access to my points online.



Cool - thanks!


----------



## TeeKo

DduzDis said:


> Cool - thanks!



Your welcome!  The letter was generated on April 4th. My points were posted on April 5th (I had checked on the 4th).  The letter arrived April 11 to my midwest home.


----------



## kboo

We closed!!

Our timeline:
Offer made and counteroffer accepted: 3/13
Agreements signed and returned by both buyer and seller 3/13
Sent to ROFR 3/14
Passed 3/23
Closing docs received, signed and balance paid by buyer 4/13, logged by title co 4/14
Seller's closing docs returned 4/14, logged by title co 4/17
Transaction closed 4/19 or 4/20 (got email at 9am) 

WOOHOO!

Told that it will take Disney 7-14 business days to complete change of ownership and to expect new letter in 30 days.


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> We closed!!
> 
> Our timeline:
> Offer made and counteroffer accepted: 3/13
> Agreements signed and returned by both buyer and seller 3/13
> Sent to ROFR 3/14
> Passed 3/23
> Closing docs received, signed and balance paid by buyer 4/13, logged by title co 4/14
> Seller's closing docs returned 4/14, logged by title co 4/17
> Transaction closed 4/19 or 4/20 (got email at 9am)
> 
> WOOHOO!
> 
> Told that it will take Disney 7-14 business days to complete change of ownership and to expect new letter in 30 days.



Congratulations!

My email asked us to give Disney 14-21 days to process.  I like your email better.


----------



## kboo

DduzDis said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My email asked us to give Disney 14-21 days to process.  I like your email better.


Ha! Well so far my broker and title co have given accurate estimates, so I am hoping that my email is good for both of us.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

TexasChick123 said:


> Passed ROFR on 4/11, and got my closing docs today. Pretty quick! I'll post the full timeline once everything is done.



That was fast, congrats!!!


----------



## nerdyjules

FINALLY FINISHED!!

Sent for ROFR 02/22
Passed 03/06
Estoppel process completed/Closing docs received 03/28
Closed 04/06
Closing docs sent to Disney 04/07
Member ID, point loaded and holiday booked on 04/19!

I had called Disney on 04/13 (I know, too early! But I figured there was no harm) Spoke to a very brusk CM who told me it would be weeks and weeks, they were backed up in contract transfers by weeks already and I would be bottom of their priority list, and to maybe try back in 2 or more weeks, etc etc.

Nevertheless I called Disney again on 04/19 (because I'm incorrigible) - and what do you know, it's all available - member number, Club ID, 1st time login code, points _already loaded_. Given the Easter long weekend, it already had to be pretty close to the top of their pile on my last call, which was only 2 business days earlier, when she told me to try back in not less than 2 weeks.  And in total, it was only 6 business days from closing docs sent to Disney to holiday booked. I had a delightful call with a very helpful CM who welcomed me home and gave me her extension for future reference.

(Have posted in come on estoppel too)


----------



## DduzDis

nerdyjules said:


> FINALLY FINISHED!!
> 
> Sent for ROFR 02/22
> Passed 03/06
> Estoppel process completed/Closing docs received 03/28
> Closed 04/06
> Closing docs sent to Disney 04/07
> Member ID, point loaded and holiday booked on 04/19!
> 
> I had called Disney on 04/13 (I know, too early! But I figured there was no harm) Spoke to a very brusk CM who told me it would be weeks and weeks, they were backed up in contract transfers by weeks already and I would be bottom of their priority list, and to maybe try back in 2 or more weeks, etc etc.
> 
> Nevertheless I called Disney again on 04/19 (because I'm incorrigible) - and what do you know, it's all available - member number, Club ID, 1st time login code, points _already loaded_. Given the Easter long weekend, it already had to be pretty close to the top of their pile on my last call, which was only 2 business days earlier, when she told me to try back in not less than 2 weeks.  And in total, it was only 6 business days from closing docs sent to Disney to holiday booked. I had a delightful call with a very helpful CM who welcomed me home and gave me her extension for future reference.
> 
> (Have posted in come on estoppel too)



Congratulations!   5th business day for me.  So hard not to just give it a whirl.


----------



## Jillian Lopez

Anyone who has successfully called and gotten their member number, what information do I need to provide them with? Looking at our docs and seeing lots of different numbers!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jillian Lopez

DduzDis said:


> Congratulations!   5th business day for me.  So hard not to just give it a whirl.


Are you going to try calling today? 5th business day for us today too and debating on it! Really desperate to book our vacation for September and a week ago it was already slim pickings!


----------



## DduzDis

Jillian Lopez said:


> Are you going to try calling today? 5th business day for us today too and debating on it! Really desperate to book our vacation for September and a week ago it was already slim pickings!



No. Someone who is 2 days ahead of me (4/12) just called and was told it should be ready next week (4/26).  I think I'll wait until at least next Weds (if I can).


----------



## Jillian Lopez

DduzDis said:


> No. Someone who is 2 days ahead of me (4/12) just called and was told it should be ready next week (4/26).  I think I'll wait until at least next Weds (if I can).



Ok I will be waiting with you! I'm thinking might try Monday afternoon


----------



## DduzDis

Jillian Lopez said:


> Ok I will be waiting with you! I'm thinking might try Monday afternoon




Haha!  It's hard.


----------



## DP58

Deed recorded today!
Contract sent for ROFR March 7
Passed ROFR March 16
Received closing Docs April 11 
Contract closed April 19
Deed recorded April 21
Broker says 14-21 days for Disney to complete the process


----------



## sndral

Jillian Lopez said:


> Anyone who has successfully called and gotten their member number, what information do I need to provide them with? Looking at our docs and seeing lots of different numbers!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


When I called the lady in administration asked for the contract number - it'll be on your closing documents. She was able to verify that DVC got the doc.s on 4/11 and told me it would be entered into the system next Tues. (4/26.)
They actually added the new contract & points today to our existing membership 
So closed 4/10, recorded & to DVC 4/11, points in my account 4/21.
I'd checked at 3 pm my time (6 pm east coast time) & nothing there. Just happened to look tonight & viola!
So I grabbed my Dec. stay at VGF, yay.


----------



## madchatter

We just sent back signed contracts and money yesterday. Docs say closing on or before 5/19. That seems like a long way off. Is that typical? And it just usually closes sooner?

Timeline so far:
Offer accepted 3/21
Sent to ROFR 3/23
Passed 4/6
Received docs 4/20
Returned docs 4/21
Closing "on or before" 5/19


----------



## DP58

sndral said:


> When I called the lady in administration asked for the contract number - it'll be on your closing documents. She was able to verify that DVC got the doc.s on 4/11 and told me it would be entered into the system next Tues. (4/26.)
> They actually added the new contract & points today to our existing membership
> So closed 4/10, recorded & to DVC 4/11, points in my account 4/21.
> I'd checked at 3 pm my time (6 pm east coast time) & nothing there. Just happened to look tonight & viola!
> So I grabbed my Dec. stay at VGF, yay.


I also called to verify Disney received my closing docs and too make sure things got appropriately added to my existing contract. They had received them while we were on the phone, roughly 3 hours after deed was recorded!


----------



## sndral

madchatter said:


> We just sent back signed contracts and money yesterday. Docs say closing on or before 5/19. That seems like a long way off. Is that typical? And it just usually closes sooner?
> 
> Timeline so far:
> Offer accepted 3/21
> Sent to ROFR 3/23
> Passed 4/6
> Received docs 4/20
> Returned docs 4/21
> Closing "on or before" 5/19


The 5/19 date is a must close by date, in your case it shouldn't take that long and should happen w/in a few days of the title company receiving your sellers notarized documents. 
After that the deed will record on the Orange County Comptroller Site and then you wait for DVC to get you set up in their system.


----------



## TexasChick123

I just wanted to add a little tip for those that don't want to tie up money with the title company.  I had a previous experience where it took the seller over 2 months to return his closing docs.  No good reason given.  I would've thought that the buyer is usually the one who holds it up because he/she is the one having to come up with money, but that was not the case with our first contract.  We had a large cashier's check sent to the title company for the purchase, and the money just sat there...for 2 months.  I was beyond frustrated when this happened.  We are in the process of buying an add-on to that contract.  We got the closing docs earlier this week, and I sent our signed closing documents to the title company, but I let her know that I would not send the money until the sellers' signed docs came in.  She said that happens quite a bit, and she would let me know.  Yet again, this is a seller who isn't rushing to turn in his docs.  Granted, they have to get theirs notarized, and I do not, so it is easier as the buyer.  Regardless, there is a lot less anxiety as the buyer when you are still holding onto your money.  This will hold up the process a few days once all the docs are sent in for me to send the money, but what's a few days when you're talking these large amounts of money?  I will always hold onto the money from here on out until the sellers have returned their documents.  I wanted to share this in case anyone else would like to do the same because it can be pretty darn frustrating when you have sent a large amount of money which is just sitting at a title company.


----------



## MooseBucks

TexasChick123 said:


> I just wanted to add a little tip for those that don't want to tie up money with the title company.  I had a previous experience where it took the seller over 2 months to return his closing docs.  No good reason given.  I would've thought that the buyer is usually the one who holds it up because he/she is the one having to come up with money, but that was not the case with our first contract.  We had a large cashier's check sent to the title company for the purchase, and the money just sat there...for 2 months.  I was beyond frustrated when this happened.  We are in the process of buying an add-on to that contract.  We got the closing docs earlier this week, and I sent our signed closing documents to the title company, but I let her know that I would not send the money until the sellers' signed docs came in.  She said that happens quite a bit, and she would let me know.  Yet again, this is a seller who isn't rushing to turn in his docs.  Granted, they have to get theirs notarized, and I do not, so it is easier as the buyer.  Regardless, there is a lot less anxiety as the buyer when you are still holding onto your money.  This will hold up the process a few days once all the docs are sent in for me to send the money, but what's a few days when you're talking these large amounts of money?  I will always hold onto the money from here on out until the sellers have returned their documents.  I wanted to share this in case anyone else would like to do the same because it can be pretty darn frustrating when you have sent a large amount of money which is just sitting at a title company.




Thank you!  I had recently posted another thread about this and no one thoughtI should wait to wire the money.


----------



## TexasChick123

MooseBucks said:


> Thank you!  I had recently posted another thread about this and no one thoughtI should wait to wire the money.



It's really up to you. We were so angry with the last sellers that I promised I'd never send the money until the sellers sent their docs in again. We almost cancelled the contract when it didn't look like it would close on time. There's nothing wrong with holding onto your own money IMO.


----------



## Jillian Lopez

I couldn't resist any longer! Our deed was recorded on 4/14 and i just tried calling today. Spoke with CM Irwin and she put me on a few brief holds to try to connect with Member Admin. She asked if i bought direct or resale, but tone and attitude was still helpful once i said resale. She asked for my contract # and the sellers names and they said they had everything but it was still in processing. They asked me to check back on Friday afternoon. BUMMER! Glad i called but the next few day wait may kill me....


----------



## JETSDAD

JETSDAD said:


> Here's my timeline so far.
> 
> Offer submitted/accepted 3/4
> Submitted for ROFR 3/5
> Passed ROFR 3/15
> Received and returned closing docs 4/6
> Notified today (4/11) that transaction has closed.
> Now just waiting on Disney according to email received today.
> 
> Getting very excited now and happy with the timeline thus far.



Just to finish this out, our deed recorded 04/12 and today I was given my membership number and activation by calling in.  So from offer date to points loaded we were 3/4-4/25.


----------



## DP58

JETSDAD said:


> Just to finish this out, our deed recorded 04/12 and today I was given my membership number and activation by calling in.  So from offer date to points loaded we were 3/4-4/25.


That's great! We passed ROFR the day after you and deed just closed April 21!


----------



## DduzDis

Jillian Lopez said:


> I couldn't resist any longer! Our deed was recorded on 4/14 and i just tried calling today. Spoke with CM Irwin and she put me on a few brief holds to try to connect with Member Admin. She asked if i bought direct or resale, but tone and attitude was still helpful once i said resale. She asked for my contract # and the sellers names and they said they had everything but it was still in processing. They asked me to check back on Friday afternoon. BUMMER! Glad i called but the next few day wait may kill me....



My deed recorded 4/14 as well and I was able to speak with a nice CM, Brenda in MA (option 3, I think) and she gave me my Membership #. However, the transfer information had not propagated through the system enough to produce my activation code yet (as of 11:00 am).  I'll try again this afternoon or tomorrow. They did say it could take 24 hours for this part and 72 hours for points to load.


----------



## DduzDis

Jillian Lopez said:


> I couldn't resist any longer! Our deed was recorded on 4/14 and i just tried calling today. Spoke with CM Irwin and she put me on a few brief holds to try to connect with Member Admin. She asked if i bought direct or resale, but tone and attitude was still helpful once i said resale. She asked for my contract # and the sellers names and they said they had everything but it was still in processing. They asked me to check back on Friday afternoon. BUMMER! Glad i called but the next few day wait may kill me....



I finished up just now.  You should be good to go!


----------



## madchatter

We received closing docs 4/20, sent back the following day and they were received 4/24. Still nothing from the seller. I wish they would hurry up!!


----------



## flyersud99

madchatter said:


> We received closing docs 4/20, sent back the following day and they were received 4/24. Still nothing from the seller. I wish they would hurry up!!


We're in the same boat...received closing docs on 4/13, sent them back on 4/14, and they were received by the title company on 4/17.  We were informed by the title company earlier this week that they are still waiting on the sellers' documents.  I'm really hoping that we'll close very soon.  It's like I can see the finish line, but just can't quite get there...


----------



## Littlelulu01

For Aulani: We passed rofr on 3/30. According to timeshare title inc they received estoppel on 4/11/17. I received closing documents on 4/21/17, had notarized and sent back with funds same day. Sellers documents received by title company on 4/25/17. Title recorded on Hawaii website on 4/25/17. I'll wait a couple weeks for points to load. Not in any hurry to make a reservation. Wasn't really in need of an Aulani contract but it was small, subsidized and they took my offer for $80 pp. 

5/9/17 Update: called ms today to get new member id, club id and activation code and added new contract online. Points available to book. Final timeline from offer to points available in account 3/15/17-5/9/17 (55 days) Probably could have called a few days ago but wasn't in a rush.


----------



## Roxyfire

madchatter said:


> We received closing docs 4/20, sent back the following day and they were received 4/24. Still nothing from the seller. I wish they would hurry up!!



Same here, I turned mine around the same day thinking perhaps the seller would be motivated to get their money. Guess not!


----------



## TexasChick123

Timeline for us:

Initial offer and negotiations: 3/28
Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR: 3/29
ROFR waived: 4/11
Closing Docs Sent to me: 4/19
Returned my closing docs but withheld $$$ until sellers docs received: 4/20
Sellers docs received: 4/24
Money sent overnight: 4/24
Money received by title company and sent to county for recording: 4/25
Points loaded into my account: Projection is 5/11 (ish)

All-in-all it should take 6-7 weeks from start to finish.  Not too bad considering the first time I bought it took almost 4 months!  Everyone is free to do what he/she thinks is comfortable with, but again, I refuse to send money again until the sellers' docs are received.  It held up the process all of 1 day which I am willing to do in order to hang onto my money as long as possible.    We all think the sellers want to close ASAP and get their money, but as some of you are seeing, and I saw as well with my first purchase last year, that isn't always the case.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Timeline so far for our 160 pt AKV contract, it was kind of a weird situation!
> 
> Offer Made: 3/22
> Offer Accepted: 3/24
> Sent to ROFR: 3/30
> *no notice of passing ROFR*
> Closing Docs Received: 4/19
> 
> I'll update with more info as the process goes on



To add to the above, we sent back closing docs and money on 4/20. 



TexasChick123 said:


> I just wanted to add a little tip for those that don't want to tie up money with the title company.  I had a previous experience where it took the seller over 2 months to return his closing docs.  No good reason given.  I would've thought that the buyer is usually the one who holds it up because he/she is the one having to come up with money, but that was not the case with our first contract.  We had a large cashier's check sent to the title company for the purchase, and the money just sat there...for 2 months.  I was beyond frustrated when this happened.  We are in the process of buying an add-on to that contract.  We got the closing docs earlier this week, and I sent our signed closing documents to the title company, but I let her know that I would not send the money until the sellers' signed docs came in.  She said that happens quite a bit, and she would let me know.  Yet again, this is a seller who isn't rushing to turn in his docs.  Granted, they have to get theirs notarized, and I do not, so it is easier as the buyer.  Regardless, there is a lot less anxiety as the buyer when you are still holding onto your money.  This will hold up the process a few days once all the docs are sent in for me to send the money, but what's a few days when you're talking these large amounts of money?  I will always hold onto the money from here on out until the sellers have returned their documents.  I wanted to share this in case anyone else would like to do the same because it can be pretty darn frustrating when you have sent a large amount of money which is just sitting at a title company.



I REALLLLY wish I had seen this before sending back a cashier's check through overnight, certified mail :/ We finally called on Friday (the 28th) and were told, for the first time, that we're dealing with international sellers and it will take some time... We're at just over 4 weeks from it being sent to ROFR, a little over 5 weeks from it having an offer accepted.


----------



## TexasChick123

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> To add to the above, we sent back closing docs and money on 4/20.
> I REALLLLY wish I had seen this before sending back a cashier's check through overnight, certified mail :/ We finally called on Friday (the 28th) and were told, for the first time, that we're dealing with international sellers and it will take some time... We're at just over 4 weeks from it being sent to ROFR, a little over 5 weeks from it having an offer accepted.



Ugh. I'm so sorry. That really stinks. Our first sellers lived in NY, so they were just terrible. I hope this moves quickly for you from here on out!


----------



## sndral

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> To add to the above, we sent back closing docs and money on 4/20.
> 
> I REALLLLY wish I had seen this before sending back a cashier's check through overnight, certified mail :/ We finally called on Friday (the 28th) and were told, for the first time, that we're dealing with international sellers and it will take some time... We're at just over 4 weeks from it being sent to ROFR, a little over 5 weeks from it having an offer accepted.


Different brokers seem to handle things very differently. Timeshare Store even noted in the listing that it was international sellers on our recent purchase, so we knew that when we offered. There were 3 differences for us.
1) We needed to supply our social security numbers as documents relating to the sale are filed w/ the IRS as the sellers could owe U.S. tax on any profit they make from the sale & international sellers usually don't have a social security or tax ID no.. Note we paid cash, I think buyers getting a mortgage have to supply soc. sec. no.s for their mortgage.
2) Notaries are harder to find outside of the U.S.A.
3) International mail takes longer than domestic mail.
In our case we had to wait 4 or 5 days longer for international mail v. if it had been domestic mail, but everything else was pretty fast.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

sndral said:


> Different brokers seem to handle things very differently. Timeshare Store even noted in the listing that it was international sellers on our recent purchase, so we knew that when we offered. There were 3 differences for us.
> 1) We needed to supply our social security numbers as documents relating to the sale are filed w/ the IRS as the sellers could owe U.S. tax on any profit they make from the sale & international sellers usually don't have a social security or tax ID no.. Note we paid cash, I think buyers getting a mortgage have to supply soc. sec. no.s for their mortgage.
> 2) Notaries are harder to find outside of the U.S.A.
> 3) International mail takes longer than domestic mail.
> In our case we had to wait 4 or 5 days longer for international mail v. if it had been domestic mail, but everything else was pretty fast.



This is good to know, thanks! This is our first contract so we didn't know what to expect, what was normal, etc.  We paid cash and so I was surprised we had to provide our SSN but I didn't realize it had to do with the international seller part. It was really weird to me because the address of the seller listed on the closing docs was a Michigan address so  I'm not really sure what's up with that... guess we'll see how long this takes! It took a week after the offer was accepted to get it sent to ROFR and it's been 11 days since closing docs were ready so hopefully any day now


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> .... Our first sellers lived in NY, so they were just terrible. ...



I resemble that remark!


----------



## TexasChick123

kboo said:


> I resemble that remark!



They weren't terrible because they lived there. They were terrible because they didn't send in docs and had no reason except they couldn't be bothered. Trust me, I asked! My best friend lives in Brooklyn, and she's the best!


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> They weren't terrible because they lived there. They were terrible because they didn't send in docs and had no reason except they couldn't be bothered. Trust me, I asked! My best friend lives in Brooklyn, and she's the best!



It's just funny because of the way it was written!


----------



## TexasChick123

kboo said:


> It's just funny because of the way it was written!



When I re-read what I wrote, I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## b2k1121

I haven't posted over here since passing ROFR, but here's the timeline so far, starting to take awhile for closing docs:

Offer made/Accepted: 3/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/24
Passed ROFR: 4/12


----------



## Shellyred8

Shellyred8 said:


> WooHoo!!!!  Our deed showed up on the OC Comptroller site today!!!   Sounds like we will have to wait a couple of weeks for the points to be loaded to our account.  I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Here's our timeline, in case anyone is interested:
> Offer made/accepted: 2/22
> Sent to ROFR: 2/24
> Passed ROFR: 3/10
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: 3/30
> Closing Docs sent to Closing Company: 4/10
> Recorded on OC Comptroller site: 4/19



An update on our timeline:
The new member ID and points showed up in our DVC account 5/1/2017.

So, less than 2 weeks from showing up on the OC Comptroller site to points being available on-line.


----------



## Shellyred8

TexasChick123 said:


> I just wanted to add a little tip for those that don't want to tie up money with the title company.  I had a previous experience where it took the seller over 2 months to return his closing docs.  No good reason given.  I would've thought that the buyer is usually the one who holds it up because he/she is the one having to come up with money, but that was not the case with our first contract.  We had a large cashier's check sent to the title company for the purchase, and the money just sat there...for 2 months.  I was beyond frustrated when this happened.  We are in the process of buying an add-on to that contract.  We got the closing docs earlier this week, and I sent our signed closing documents to the title company, but I let her know that I would not send the money until the sellers' signed docs came in.  She said that happens quite a bit, and she would let me know.  Yet again, this is a seller who isn't rushing to turn in his docs.  Granted, they have to get theirs notarized, and I do not, so it is easier as the buyer.  Regardless, there is a lot less anxiety as the buyer when you are still holding onto your money.  This will hold up the process a few days once all the docs are sent in for me to send the money, but what's a few days when you're talking these large amounts of money?  I will always hold onto the money from here on out until the sellers have returned their documents.  I wanted to share this in case anyone else would like to do the same because it can be pretty darn frustrating when you have sent a large amount of money which is just sitting at a title company.


I would not have even thought that a buyer would take so long to send in their paperwork.  If I were trying to sell, it would be because I needed the $$ and would want to complete the transaction as soon as possible.  But hearing about your situation gives me pause and I will re-think our approach next time.  We didn't have any issues with our last resale purchase, but I'm glad you shared this information so I can be better prepared for our next resale purchase.


----------



## madchatter

Timeline so far:
Offer accepted 3/21
Sent to ROFR 3/23
Passed 4/6
Received docs 4/20
Returned docs 4/21
Closing "on or before" 5/19[/QUOTE]

Closed today 5/1. Email says to allow 3 weeks for Disney to transfer ownership and another 7 days to receive by mail. Obviously I'll be calling in about 8 or 9 days if I can get my wife to wait that long. I've heard too many stories about people never receiving anything by mail.


----------



## Rylie Grite

.


----------



## DduzDis

madchatter said:


> Timeline so far:
> Offer accepted 3/21
> Sent to ROFR 3/23
> Passed 4/6
> Received docs 4/20
> Returned docs 4/21
> Closing "on or before" 5/19



Closed today 5/1. Email says to allow 3 weeks for Disney to transfer ownership and another 7 days to receive by mail. Obviously I'll be calling in about 8 or 9 days if I can get my wife to wait that long. I've heard too many stories about people never receiving anything by mail.[/QUOTE]

I just received my welcome letter yesterday. No way I could have waited that long (though it did take a full 13 days to get everything processed on my Member #, Activation Code and points loading)..  I have already added direct and banked all of my 2017 points to next year.  Lol


----------



## kboo

On hold to try to get my membership # - my approximate wait time is 19 minutes?? Does this mean I'm on hold with member services? Is there a better time to call? AUUUGHHH

At least the hold music is pleasant.


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> On hold to try to get my membership # - my approximate wait time is 19 minutes?? Does this mean I'm on hold with member services? Is there a better time to call? AUUUGHHH
> 
> At least the hold music is pleasant.



Go @kboo!  I hope today is your day.  My bet is you are on hold with MS, but I would just stick with it and ask to be transferred to MA if you are.


----------



## kboo

UPDATE! Was on hold for about 10 minutes, ended up at MS who took my name, etc. When I said I needed my Member ID, she said, you can ask your guide. "Uh, I bought resale." ((PAUSE))
"I can't offer you your Membership # now [but it seemed pretty obvious something about me was in the system], but let me put you on hold to check with Member Administration to see if I can offer you your Member ID."

She then conferenced Debbie from MA in, and left the call. Debbie said the transfer was completed @ Disney on 5/1, and normally it takes 72 hours to show up in my account, but she gave me my new contract #, Member ID and Club ID. Now on hold again with MS to get the activation code. Debbie was super helpful.

POINTS ARE IN! (Now to buy direct - maybe I will do that after lunch)


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> UPDATE! Was on hold for about 10 minutes, ended up at MS who took my name, etc. When I said I needed my Member ID, she said, you can ask your guide. "Uh, I bought resale." ((PAUSE))
> "I can't offer you your Membership # now [but it seemed pretty obvious something about me was in the system], but let me put you on hold to check with Member Administration to see if I can offer you your Member ID."
> 
> She then conferenced Debbie from MA in, and left the call. Debbie said the transfer was completed @ Disney on 5/1, and normally it takes 72 hours to show up in my account, but she gave me my new contract #, Member ID and Club ID. Now on hold again with MS to get the activation code. Debbie was super helpful.



Awesome!  You should be good to go, but it did take mine a bit to generate the activation code.  I called the day mine transferred so it did take a day or two to propagate through the whole system.


----------



## kboo

Points are in! Here was my timeline: 

Found the right contract in "new listings" email - it never made it on to the site - 3/12
Offer made/accepted: 3/13
Buyer's contract/docs signed, deposit sent 3/13
Seller's side signed 3/14
Sent to ROFR 3/14
Passed 3/23
Closing docs received 4/13
Buyer's docs complete and $ rec'd by title co 4/14 (A "Good" Friday indeed!)
Seller's docs complete and rec'd by title co 4/17
CLOSED 4/20
Deed Recorded 4/21
Disney transfer complete 5/1
Membership activated, points in 5/3

For me, estoppel took the longest (3 weeks!), ROFR was only 9 days. We were lucky our sellers moved as quickly as we did. And thanks to the great advice here, we got our member number etc right away and without too much hassle on the phone.


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> Points are in! Here was my timeline:
> 
> Found the right contract in "new listings" email - it never made it on to the site - 3/12
> Offer made/accepted: 3/13
> Buyer's contract/docs signed, deposit sent 3/13
> Seller's side signed 3/14
> Sent to ROFR 3/14
> Passed 3/23
> Closing docs received 4/13
> Buyer's docs complete and $ rec'd by title co 4/14 (A "Good" Friday indeed!)
> Seller's docs complete and rec'd by title co 4/17
> CLOSED 4/20
> Deed Recorded 4/21
> Disney transfer complete 5/1
> Membership activated, points in 5/3
> 
> For me, estoppel took the longest (3 weeks!), ROFR was only 9 days. We were lucky our sellers moved as quickly as we did. And thanks to the great advice here, we got our member number etc right away and without too much hassle on the phone.




Sweet!  Congratulations and welcome home, neighbor!  And now the longest wait ever....lol


----------



## kboo

DduzDis said:


> Sweet!  Congratulations and welcome home, neighbor!  And now the longest wait ever....lol


Did you book a trip yet? We are going in August on rented points, I really need to just bank to 100 2017 points LIKE I PLANNED, but I keep playing with the RAT...

Meanwhile, on the agenda after lunch is to buy 25 points direct.


----------



## DduzDis

kboo said:


> Did you book a trip yet? We are going in August on rented points, I really need to just bank to 100 2017 points LIKE I PLANNED, but I keep playing with the RAT...
> 
> Meanwhile, on the agenda after lunch is to buy 25 points direct.



No one warned me about RAT.  I have lost half days on that tool without blinking hehe. I banked all of our points for next year already, but we have a cash trip booked at the Poly in Oct.  After that, my next trip won't be until next December(!!!).  I am not sure I'll make it that long. 

Good luck with your direct purchase.  I hope yours goes as smooth as mine did.  If so, you should have your blue member card and the extra points on the system by close of business.


----------



## b2k1121

kboo said:


> For me, estoppel took the longest (3 weeks!), ROFR was only 9 days. We were lucky our sellers moved as quickly as we did. And thanks to the great advice here, we got our member number etc right away and without too much hassle on the phone.


I'm at 3 weeks today for estoppel, hopefully see some movement soon.  Like you I'm traveling on rented points this year so there's no rush but I'm still too impatient, for some reason.


----------



## Roxyfire

As far as I can tell, I'm still waiting to close. I sent my papers/check on the 21st. Would it seem pushy or rude to email them for an update Friday afternoon?


----------



## DduzDis

Roxyfire said:


> As far as I can tell, I'm still waiting to close. I sent my papers/check on the 21st. Would it seem pushy or rude to email them for an update Friday afternoon?


 
Wouldn't be pushy any time now in my opinion.  I think I checked with my title co 1 week after I hadn't heard anything after sending my part back (within 2 hours of receiving them).  That was when I found my seller was selling multiple contracts and was waiting for all of the docs so he could go to the notary on one trip.   Wouldn't hurt to put in the inquiry.


----------



## sndral

Roxyfire said:


> As far as I can tell, I'm still waiting to close. I sent my papers/check on the 21st. Would it seem pushy or rude to email them for an update Friday afternoon?


Some brokers are better at communicating than others, by all means call and get an update on your status.It is neither pushy or rude, the broker is making a nice commision from the sale and is expected to respond to your questions, that's what they are being paid to do 
Try searching for your deed at this link to see if you've recorded, using your name in the either party field or as the grantee, don't worry about the dates.
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## DP58

kboo said:


> Points are in! Here was my timeline:
> 
> Found the right contract in "new listings" email - it never made it on to the site - 3/12
> Offer made/accepted: 3/13
> Buyer's contract/docs signed, deposit sent 3/13
> Seller's side signed 3/14
> Sent to ROFR 3/14
> Passed 3/23
> Closing docs received 4/13
> Buyer's docs complete and $ rec'd by title co 4/14 (A "Good" Friday indeed!)
> Seller's docs complete and rec'd by title co 4/17
> CLOSED 4/20
> Deed Recorded 4/21
> Disney transfer complete 5/1
> Membership activated, points in 5/3
> 
> For me, estoppel took the longest (3 weeks!), ROFR was only 9 days. We were lucky our sellers moved as quickly as we did. And thanks to the great advice here, we got our member number etc right away and without too much hassle on the phone.


Our deed was recorded 4/21 also, this was an add on contract and I just went onto the DVC website, no points loaded. Left the room to grab my paperwork and phone to call MA and Bam!! the points loaded in those few minutes! How's that for Pixiedust!They must have been pretty busy over there at DVC today!


----------



## KCar

we passed ROFR 4/14 - 3 weeks tomorrow and still waiting on the Estoppel from Disney....pretty sure I'm making the broker crazy


----------



## Roxyfire

sndral said:


> Some brokers are better at communicating than others, by all means call and get an update on your status.It is neither pushy or rude, the broker is making a nice commision from the sale and is expected to respond to your questions, that's what they are being paid to do
> Try searching for your deed at this link to see if you've recorded, using your name in the either party field or as the grantee, don't worry about the dates.
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp



Just fired off an email to see, I'm curious what they'll say. When I inquired about closing/estoppel the docs were sent the next day. I have a feeling you have to stay on top of these people. You'd think they would want their money too. Very strange.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

*Update on previous post*

Timeline so far for our 160 pt AKV contract, it was kind of a weird situation!

Offer Made: 3/22
Offer Accepted: 3/24
Sent to ROFR: 3/30
*no notice of passing ROFR*
Closing Docs Received: 4/19
Closing docs sent back: 4/20
Closed: 5/3
Recorded: 5/4

ETA: immediately after posting I checked the comptroller website and there it was!!


----------



## Disneydreams01

kboo said:


> Did you book a trip yet? We are going in August on rented points, I really need to just bank to 100 2017 points LIKE I PLANNED, but I keep playing with the RAT...
> 
> Meanwhile, on the agenda after lunch is to buy 25 points direct.



Congrats kboo!
Silly question, did you just go online to DVC or call regarding a certain resort & use year to buy 25 points?  I am going to be a first time owner.  The Title Company received my docs today & are processing the file.  I am think about adding a few point direct, but not sure how to best do so.

Thanks for any guidance you can give.


----------



## kboo

Disneydreams01 said:


> Congrats kboo!
> Silly question, did you just go online to DVC or call regarding a certain resort & use year to buy 25 points?  I am going to be a first time owner.  The Title Company received my docs today & are processing the file.  I am think about adding a few point direct, but not sure how to best do so.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance you can give.



Welcome home!

Here's my experience, and the experience of some recent direct add-ons. I think so long as it's not VGF, BWV, BCV, VGC (any others?) it should be relatively easy to add on. But, YMMV and it doesn't hurt to keep calling.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/adding-on-direct-after-buying-resale-blt-tips-advice.3602244/


----------



## Disneydreams01

kboo said:


> Welcome home!
> 
> Here's my experience, and the experience of some recent direct add-ons. I think so long as it's not VGF, BWV, BCV, VGC (any others?) it should be relatively easy to add on. But, YMMV and it doesn't hurt to keep calling.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/adding-on-direct-after-buying-resale-blt-tips-advice.3602244/



Thank you!    Thanks for the information too.  Looking forward to planning my first vacation as a DVC owner!


----------



## DisneyDocMom

FYI I just called Member Services for my member number after closing on 4/28 and deed being recorded in 4/29. They are working on those contracts that recorded on 4/25 right now.


----------



## Aron1012

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> *Update on previous post*
> 
> Timeline so far for our 160 pt AKV contract, it was kind of a weird situation!
> 
> Offer Made: 3/22
> Offer Accepted: 3/24
> Sent to ROFR: 3/30
> *no notice of passing ROFR*
> Closing Docs Received: 4/19
> Closing docs sent back: 4/20
> Closed: 5/3
> Recorded: 5/4
> 
> ETA: immediately after posting I checked the comptroller website and there it was!!




Congrats!  Was the time in between you sending docs back on the 20th and closing on the 3rd just waiting on seller?  We got ours on the 29th and sent them back the same day but still waiting on the seller to sign and return.  I contacted the broker and they followed up with them right away, but I know they are limited in what they can do.


----------



## Eastcoast02

I received closing docs 5/1, sent them back 5/2. I called the title company today 5/9 to confirm they received everything and they have. From the seller too! She said it is in recording and will be done this week and be sent to Disney. Seller must've been very motivated (shouldn't they all?), so it's been what seems like a faster process than most.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> *Update on previous post*
> 
> Timeline so far for our 160 pt AKV contract, it was kind of a weird situation!
> 
> Offer Made: 3/22
> Offer Accepted: 3/24
> Sent to ROFR: 3/30
> *no notice of passing ROFR*
> Closing Docs Received: 4/19
> Closing docs sent back: 4/20
> Closed: 5/3
> Recorded: 5/4
> 
> ETA: immediately after posting I checked the comptroller website and there it was!!



There's a site to check, what the name, if you cant post the link.  I'll google it.


----------



## sndral

It's Orange County Florida Comptroller - record's search. I can't figure out how to copy/paste the link being the tech challenged person that I am.


----------



## Marionnette

sndral said:


> It's Orange County Florida Comptroller - record's search. I can't figure out how to copy/paste the link being the tech challenged person that I am.


http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/

The site can be very picky about the way you enter info. If the name you enter is not exactly the way they have it, it will not come up in the search.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

Marionnette said:


> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/
> 
> The site can be very picky about the way you enter info. If the name you enter is not exactly the way they have it, it will not come up in the search.



Oh thank you, a site I can stalk...


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Aron1012 said:


> Congrats!  Was the time in between you sending docs back on the 20th and closing on the 3rd just waiting on seller?  We got ours on the 29th and sent them back the same day but still waiting on the seller to sign and return.  I contacted the broker and they followed up with them right away, but I know they are limited in what they can do.



Yup  just waiting on the seller. I guess they were international so that takes longer


----------



## TexasChick123

*UPDATE*

Timeline for us:

Initial offer and negotiations: 3/28
Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR: 3/29
ROFR waived: 4/11
Closing Docs Sent to me: 4/19
Returned my closing docs but withheld $$$ until sellers docs received: 4/20
Sellers docs received: 4/24
Money sent overnight: 4/24
Money received by title company and sent to county for recording: 4/25
Deed recorded by the county: 4/27
Points loaded into my account: 5/10

It took 6 weeks and 1 day from negotiations to points loaded. Whoo Hoo! I'm already trying to decide where to use the extra points. Haha!


----------



## madchatter

TexasChick123 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Timeline for us:
> 
> Initial offer and negotiations: 3/28
> Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR: 3/29
> ROFR waived: 4/11
> Closing Docs Sent to me: 4/19
> Returned my closing docs but withheld $$$ until sellers docs received: 4/20
> Sellers docs received: 4/24
> Money sent overnight: 4/24
> Money received by title company and sent to county for recording: 4/25
> Deed recorded by the county: 4/27
> Points loaded into my account: 5/10
> 
> It took 6 weeks and 1 day from negotiations to points loaded. Whoo Hoo! I'm already trying to decide where to use the extra points. Haha!



We are 4 business days behind you. That gives me hope for early next week! Thanks for keeping that updated.


----------



## Roxyfire

*UPDATE* Closed  (finally)

Timeline for us:

Initial offer and negotiations: 3/7
Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR: 3/14
ROFR waived: 3/27
Closing Docs Sent to me: 4/19
Returned my closing documents and payment: 4/21
Sellers docs received: ?? 5/7 maybe?
Closed: ??
Deed recorded: 5/10

So hopefully I can call on the 26th and get my membership stuff set up.


----------



## Eastcoast02

I just wanted to say thank you to @PaintsWithAllTheColors whom formats I've been able to copy and paste my info into.  It's been great being a week behind you lol. Knowing that we used the same broker and title company I've been able to have a good idea on when my stuff should be completed. It is now that final stretch so make sure you post when you have your member info/points....don't leave me hangin'! 

*The contract: $79-$13956-160-AKV-Feb-0/16, 120/17, 160/18
Offer Made: 4/7
Offer Accepted: 4/7
Sent to ROFR: 4/10
*no notice of passing ROFR*
Closing Docs Received: 5/1
Closing docs sent back: 5/2
Closed: ?
Recorded: 5/10

The norm is people calling MA 10-12 days post recording?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

It's only been 7 days from the deed being recorded, but I'm in  WDW now. Anyone know if there's someone actually here that I could talk to about getting my number? Just a shot in the dark


----------



## ClarksDad

Really good format for people tracking the process to their new contract!

*The contract: $85-$-125-AKV-Dec-0/16, 113/17, 12/18 *(borrowed points from 2018 so no MF)
Offer Made: 3/30
Offer Accepted: 3/31
Sent to ROFR: 3/31
Passed ROFR: 4/17
Closing Docs Received: 5/10
Closing docs sent back: 5/11
Closed: ?
Recorded: ?
Member # received by mail or phone:?

Closing documents were sent to the seller on 5/4 so maybe there will be less of a wait for closing/recording assuming everything's in order?


----------



## Aron1012

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> Yup  just waiting on the seller. I guess they were international so that takes longer



Finally got word today the seller docs will arrive at broker tomorrow am, which will be 13 days from getting the email until they received them back signed.  (Ours were returned same day).  I have enjoyed following you and kboo as you are both about a month ahead of us.  Hoping everything is recorded by Tues and then points loaded by end of month if all goes well.

We are debating a short trip for DD6 Birthday in Oct.  She really wants to do MNSSHP so would be a cool surprise.  I'll be curious if there is much studio/1 bed availability only 4+ months out and being busy season.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

Deed has been recorded, oh my gosh.  This is something I've wanted for a long time and it's become real.  My family and I will have so many memories, we're late in the game but that's ok.


----------



## MrB9999

Wow! Just heard I passed ROFR yesterday and got my closing docs today! I called the closing company (First Reliable Transfers) because I didn't believe it, but she said that estoppel came from Disney immediately.

*The contract: $86-$11740-120-AKV-Jun-0/16, 240/17, 120/18
Offer Made: 4/25
Offer Accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/26
Passed ROFR: 5/11
Closing Docs Received: 5/12
Closing docs sent back: ?
Closed: ?
Recorded: ?
Member # received by mail or phone:?


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

MrB9999 said:


> Wow! Just heard I passed ROFR yesterday and got my closing docs today! I called the closing company (First Reliable Transfers) because I didn't believe it, but she said that estoppel came from Disney immediately.
> 
> *The contract: $86-$11740-120-AKV-Jun-0/16, 240/17, 120/18
> Offer Made: 4/25
> Offer Accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/26
> Passed ROFR: 5/11
> Closing Docs Received: 5/12
> Closing docs sent back: ?
> Closed: ?
> Recorded: ?
> Member # received by mail or phone:?



Wow!! So speedy!! Congrats!


----------



## Roxyfire

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> It's only been 7 days from the deed being recorded, but I'm in  WDW now. Anyone know if there's someone actually here that I could talk to about getting my number? Just a shot in the dark



Ditto on this, I was thinking about talking to some DVC people while I'm staying at WL but I don't want to get the "resale buyer side eye" happening.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Roxyfire said:


> Ditto on this, I was thinking about talking to some DVC people while I'm staying at WL but I don't want to get the "resale buyer side eye" happening.



So, DH and I were at WL this morning taking the tour of the resort at 9am. Afterwards, we asked the DVC guy in the lobby if it was possible to see Copper Creek, and were told we could only see the models at the DVC center at Saratoga Springs. So we head over and after some questions about whether we're members, we 'fessed up to waiting for Disney to switch the name on our resale contract. We didn't get an issue or side-eye from anyone but the actual guide and he was kinda pushy about us buying a direct add-on because there's "no point without the actual member card". Everyone else was fine and even said, "Oh, well Welcome Home!" when learning we had bought resale. The guide actually went to member services though to try and see if he could get our membership number to show up so we could buy a 25 pt add-on but no luck. Oh well!


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

MrB9999 said:


> Wow! Just heard I passed ROFR yesterday and got my closing docs today! I called the closing company (First Reliable Transfers) because I didn't believe it, but she said that estoppel came from Disney immediately.
> 
> *The contract: $86-$11740-120-AKV-Jun-0/16, 240/17, 120/18
> Offer Made: 4/25
> Offer Accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/26
> Passed ROFR: 5/11
> Closing Docs Received: 5/12
> Closing docs sent back: ?
> Closed: ?
> Recorded: ?
> Member # received by mail or phone:?




Now you made us jealous, that was fast!  Way to go!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So, DH and I were at WL this morning taking the tour of the resort at 9am. Afterwards, we asked the DVC guy in the lobby if it was possible to see Copper Creek, and were told we could only see the models at the DVC center at Saratoga Springs. So we head over and after some questions about whether we're members, we 'fessed up to waiting for Disney to switch the name on our resale contract. We didn't get an issue or side-eye from anyone but the actual guide and he was kinda pushy about us buying a direct add-on because there's "no point without the actual member card". Everyone else was fine and even said, "Oh, well Welcome Home!" when learning we had bought resale. The guide actually went to member services though to try and see if he could get our membership number to show up so we could buy a 25 pt add-on but no luck. Oh well!



Oo good to know. I might actually be lucky enough to have my stuff updated by then. Now I might have to carve out some time so I can get to the dvc center.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> So, DH and I were at WL this morning taking the tour of the resort at 9am. Afterwards, we asked the DVC guy in the lobby if it was possible to see Copper Creek, and were told we could only see the models at the DVC center at Saratoga Springs. So we head over and after some questions about whether we're members, we 'fessed up to waiting for Disney to switch the name on our resale contract. We didn't get an issue or side-eye from anyone but the actual guide and he was kinda pushy about us buying a direct add-on because there's "no point without the actual member card". Everyone else was fine and even said, "Oh, well Welcome Home!" when learning we had bought resale. The guide actually went to member services though to try and see if he could get our membership number to show up so we could buy a 25 pt add-on but no luck. Oh well!



That was nice of guide to try


----------



## kboo

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> That was nice of guide to try


Despite giving the "no point without the actual member card"? Argh.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

kboo said:


> Despite giving the "no point without the actual member card"? Argh.



That's true, that's aweful to see post where some basically snub you if we're resale buyers. It shouldn't matter. I would love to have the perks of the special events, and thats really the only one thing I would like especially the cruise events


----------



## madchatter

I'm troubled by this 'second class citizen' attitude that DVC seem so to have towards resale buyers. As we were debating how to purchase we heard lots of "you'll feel just as welcome once you're an owner" and now I don't feel like that is the case.  I don't think it's right that Kboo gets apologized to because they accidentally treated her like a lowly resale owner.  How about they just be the same to everyone?

I understand they want to sell direct. But they are.  They're selling everything out that they can build. 

Someone who didn't want to go to WDW as much is selling the contract so that someone who wants to go more will use it.  That translates into much more income for them than just the annual dues (which they are still getting).

We plan to buy direct as an add-on also.  But it's still disappointing that it seems to be built into their culture of training to treat people differently.  Unfortunate.


----------



## kboo

madchatter said:


> I'm troubled by this 'second class citizen' attitude that DVC seem so to have towards resale buyers. As we were debating how to purchase we heard lots of "you'll feel just as welcome once you're an owner" and now I don't feel like that is the case. * I don't think it's right that Kboo gets apologized to because they accidentally treated her like a lowly resale owner.  How about they just be the same to everyone?*
> 
> I understand they want to sell direct. But they are.  They're selling everything out that they can build.
> 
> Someone who didn't want to go to WDW as much is selling the contract so that someone who wants to go more will use it.  That translates into much more income for them than just the annual dues (which they are still getting).
> 
> We plan to buy direct as an add-on also.  But it's still disappointing that it seems to be built into their culture of training to treat people differently.  Unfortunate.



TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU ON THIS. I will say, however, that having stayed at DVC as a non-owner on rented points a few times, I have never felt stigmatized or treated as a 2nd class citizen either, and always got a warm "Welcome Home" whenever we were coming back to the resort. So I'm going to treat it like an anomalous occurence, and enjoy what I paid for!!


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Yeah, I'm sure some will give resale buyers a hard time but they'll be hard pressed to make me feel shame for saving 63% on a contract  If we decide we care enough about the perks to add on, we will, but until then we'll pat ourselves on the back instead of feeling embarrassed when admitting resale purchase. I'm sure it's fantastic if you can afford it, but there's no way we could've paid $165 a point for our 160 AK points so we're happy


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

madchatter said:


> I'm troubled by this 'second class citizen' attitude that DVC seem so to have towards resale buyers. As we were debating how to purchase we heard lots of "you'll feel just as welcome once you're an owner" and now I don't feel like that is the case.  I don't think it's right that Kboo gets apologized to because they accidentally treated her like a lowly resale owner.  How about they just be the same to everyone?
> 
> I understand they want to sell direct. But they are.  They're selling everything out that they can build.
> 
> Someone who didn't want to go to WDW as much is selling the contract so that someone who wants to go more will use it.  That translates into much more income for them than just the annual dues (which they are still getting).
> 
> We plan to buy direct as an add-on also.  But it's still disappointing that it seems to be built into their culture of training to treat people differently.  Unfortunate.



That's something in-house that has to be corrected. But as @PaintsWithAllTheColors said, we saved and I'm very happy , no giddy with our contract of 270 points!!!!


----------



## madchatter

madchatter said:


> I'm troubled by this 'second class citizen' attitude that DVC seem so to have towards resale buyers. As we were debating how to purchase we heard lots of "you'll feel just as welcome once you're an owner" and now I don't feel like that is the case.  I don't think it's right that Kboo gets apologized to because they accidentally treated her like a lowly resale owner.  How about they just be the same to everyone?
> 
> I understand they want to sell direct. But they are.  They're selling everything out that they can build.
> 
> Someone who didn't want to go to WDW as much is selling the contract so that someone who wants to go more will use it.  That translates into much more income for them than just the annual dues (which they are still getting).
> 
> We plan to buy direct as an add-on also.  But it's still disappointing that it seems to be built into their culture of training to treat people differently.  Unfortunate.



I mean, one, they make the rules and it's allowed. And, two, if it's the difference between owning and not owning, affording it or not doing it, wouldn't they rather people come to WDW more often?

It's bizarre to me.

Anyway, you guys are awesome. We'll be back in 23 days for (perhaps) our last cash stay. We are pumped all the same.


----------



## GG23

Contract:  $112-$30090-250-BLT-Mar-0/16, 500/17, 250/18, 250/19

Offer Made: 3/12
Offer Accepted: 3/12
Sent to ROFR: 3/20
Passed ROFR: 4/4
Closing Docs Received: 4/24
Closing docs sent back: 5/1
Closed: 5/8
Recorded: 5/10
Member # received by mail or phone: Still waiting.

As first time members, we are now in the long wait for Disney to provide our membership number - I figure I have another 1-2 weeks before being able to call.

We plan to visit Aulani in August or September as our first visit as members.  Problem is that we needed to decide on a date this week in order to schedule some other end of summer activities.  Does anyone know if Aulani has availability of 1-Bedrooms (any view) between August 28 and September 8?  Any dates that are completely booked?

Thanks!


----------



## madchatter

Timeline so far:
Offer accepted 3/21
Sent to ROFR 3/23
Passed 4/6
Received docs 4/20
Returned docs 4/21
Closed 5/1
Recorded 5/3
Done at Disney 5/11
Points loaded 5/15 (could have been slightly quicker, hadn't checked till today)
Reservation made 5/15

So I called today even though I was thinking a couple more days at the earliest and was told they got it done last Thursday (5/11--on the 6th business day?!?!).  It was a nice surprise.  I immediately stayed on with a couple different people to get the ID and one-time activation code.  Then I asked to be transferred to a guide.  I inquired about 25 SSR Feb UY and they "found some" immediately.  I paid over the phone and was told the points would load within a day or two.  And that since it was 4pm, they wouldn't be able to work on it today.  Then I checked a couple hours later and points were loaded and available from the add-on.  I was also told that my virtual card might not be available until the add-on closed in a few weeks but it was. 

So, we have everything done, booked, virtual card screen shot and ready to go in 20 days for a cash stay.

And after my rant the other day about mistreating resale buyers, I must admit that everyone was very friendly and I never felt anything negative whatsoever.  Good on them.  Maybe there are just a few bad apples in the bunch.  I take it all back...Most of it...

I had a variety of questions for member services when I called to make the first reservation.  They were very helpful and everything worked out the way we planned.

If you were waiting for 9-10 business days like I was, you might check a day or two earlier.  Could be there!


----------



## Roxyfire

madchatter said:


> If you were waiting for 9-10 business days like I was, you might check a day or two earlier. Could be there!



Very encouraging to hear!


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

madchatter said:


> Timeline so far:
> Offer accepted 3/21
> Sent to ROFR 3/23
> Passed 4/6
> Received docs 4/20
> Returned docs 4/21
> Closed 5/1
> Recorded 5/3
> Done at Disney 5/11
> Points loaded 5/15 (could have been slightly quicker, hadn't checked till today)
> Reservation made 5/15
> 
> So I called today even though I was thinking a couple more days at the earliest and was told they got it done last Thursday (5/11--on the 6th business day?!?!).  It was a nice surprise.  I immediately stayed on with a couple different people to get the ID and one-time activation code.  Then I asked to be transferred to a guide.  I inquired about 25 SSR Feb UY and they "found some" immediately.  I paid over the phone and was told the points would load within a day or two.  And that since it was 4pm, they wouldn't be able to work on it today.  Then I checked a couple hours later and points were loaded and available from the add-on.  I was also told that my virtual card might not be available until the add-on closed in a few weeks but it was.
> 
> So, we have everything done, booked, virtual card screen shot and ready to go in 20 days for a cash stay.
> 
> And after my rant the other day about mistreating resale buyers, I must admit that everyone was very friendly and I never felt anything negative whatsoever.  Good on them.  Maybe there are just a few bad apples in the bunch.  I take it all back...Most of it...
> 
> I had a variety of questions for member services when I called to make the first reservation.  They were very helpful and everything worked out the way we planned.
> 
> If you were waiting for 9-10 business days like I was, you might check a day or two earlier.  Could be there!



Oh wow, I was wondering how long it would be, umm our docs were recorded just this past Friday.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

madchatter said:


> Timeline so far:
> Offer accepted 3/21
> Sent to ROFR 3/23
> Passed 4/6
> Received docs 4/20
> Returned docs 4/21
> Closed 5/1
> Recorded 5/3
> Done at Disney 5/11
> Points loaded 5/15 (could have been slightly quicker, hadn't checked till today)
> Reservation made 5/15
> 
> So I called today even though I was thinking a couple more days at the earliest and was told they got it done last Thursday (5/11--on the 6th business day?!?!).  It was a nice surprise.  I immediately stayed on with a couple different people to get the ID and one-time activation code.  Then I asked to be transferred to a guide.  I inquired about 25 SSR Feb UY and they "found some" immediately.  I paid over the phone and was told the points would load within a day or two.  And that since it was 4pm, they wouldn't be able to work on it today.  Then I checked a couple hours later and points were loaded and available from the add-on.  I was also told that my virtual card might not be available until the add-on closed in a few weeks but it was.
> 
> So, we have everything done, booked, virtual card screen shot and ready to go in 20 days for a cash stay.
> 
> And after my rant the other day about mistreating resale buyers, I must admit that everyone was very friendly and I never felt anything negative whatsoever.  Good on them.  Maybe there are just a few bad apples in the bunch.  I take it all back...Most of it...
> 
> I had a variety of questions for member services when I called to make the first reservation.  They were very helpful and everything worked out the way we planned.
> 
> If you were waiting for 9-10 business days like I was, you might check a day or two earlier.  Could be there!



That's awesome!! How do people see the points in their account? Our deed recorded on 5/4 but I have no idea how to check if we have points loaded/how to even make an account to check...


----------



## madchatter

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> That's awesome!! How do people see the points in their account? Our deed recorded on 5/4 but I have no idea how to check if we have points loaded/how to even make an account to check...


Once Disney has completed the title transfer, they will give you a member ID and one-time activation code so that you can sign in. It's done in connection with your existing Disney account. When you call and receive word that your stuff is good to go or once they've contacted you, they'll also provide all of that at the same time.

She just stayed on the phone with me while I signed in and activated the first time. It all became clear in that moment and was quite simple.


----------



## Sherrkel

We are so close to getting access to our points!!!!
Sherrkel---$87-$14546-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/15, 0/16, 150/17, 150/18
Offer 4/2 (accepted 4/3)
Rofr 4/20
Estoppel 5/9
Closing documents rec'd (by buyer) 5/9 ( I rec'd notification of Estoppel and the closing docs on same date)
Closing documents rec'd (by title co) 5/11
Closed 5/16, deed sent to be recorded.

Now to get those points loaded and plan our first DVC owners trip (Jan/Feb 2018)!!


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

I know it was too soon, but I did speak with MS, I had a couple of questions, had a very helpful CM on the line, she even checked to see if we were in the system.  Oh well not yet.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

*Final update post*

Timeline so far for our 160 pt AKV contract, it was kind of a weird situation!

Offer Made: 3/22
Offer Accepted: 3/24
Sent to ROFR: 3/30
*no notice of passing ROFR*
Closing Docs Received: 4/19
Closing docs sent back: 4/20
Closed: 5/3
Recorded: 5/4
Disney switched names: 5/14
Called and received ID: 5/16

ALL DONE!!  I called this morning and one CM said, "we can't give you your info because you bought resale. You have to call your broker." Knowing that was false (thanks disboards!) I called back and was told my contract was finished by Sunday and was given all necessary info right away! So all in all almost 8 weeks from offer made to points loaded. Every process went lightening fast EXCEPT the processes that involve the seller since they were international. The seller delays were about 3 weeks of those 8. But we're happy and glad to be members!!


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> *Final update post*
> 
> Timeline so far for our 160 pt AKV contract, it was kind of a weird situation!
> 
> Offer Made: 3/22
> Offer Accepted: 3/24
> Sent to ROFR: 3/30
> *no notice of passing ROFR*
> Closing Docs Received: 4/19
> Closing docs sent back: 4/20
> Closed: 5/3
> Recorded: 5/4
> Disney switched names: 5/14
> Called and received ID: 5/16
> 
> ALL DONE!!  I called this morning and one CM said, "we can't give you your info because you bought resale. You have to call your broker." Knowing that was false (thanks disboards!) I called back and was told my contract was finished by Sunday and was given all necessary info right away! So all in all almost 8 weeks from offer made to points loaded. Every process went lightening fast EXCEPT the processes that involve the seller since they were international. The seller delays were about 3 weeks of those 8. But we're happy and glad to be members!!



Oh wow , awesome!!!! So happy for you all!!!  We need a Facebook meet up group!!!  To share our first trip as members and just keep in contact, and go oh remember the wait.


----------



## Eastcoast02

Could you have received all your info the day Disney switched names? Or does it take an additional day or two for that info to generate?


----------



## Aron1012

Offer Made: 3/22
Offer Rejected: 3/23
Offer Reconsidered & Accepted: 3/30
Sent to ROFR: 3/31
Passed ROFR: 4/18
Closing Docs Received: 4/30
Closing docs sent back: 5/2
Seller returned closing docs:  5/11
Closed: 5/16
Recorded: ***
Disney switched names:***
Called and received ID: ***

Just got word it is closed and Disney has been notified.  So hoping a few more weeks and will be ready to make reservations.


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

Eastcoast02 said:


> Could you have received all your info the day Disney switched names? Or does it take an additional day or two for that info to generate?



I'm not 100% sure but it sounds that I could've called on Monday to get the info


----------



## Aron1012

Offer Made: 3/22
Offer Rejected: 3/23
Offer Reconsidered & Accepted: 3/30
Sent to ROFR: 3/31
Passed ROFR: 4/18
Closing Docs Received: 4/30
Closing docs sent back: 5/2
Seller returned closing docs: 5/11
Closed: 5/16
Recorded: 5/17
Disney switched names:***
Called and received ID: ***

Recorded yesterday.  Not really a big step in process, but kind of sinks in when you see it listed as owner on the Recorder's website.


----------



## beourguest2009

So excited!!!  Just got word that we have closed and Disney has been notified of the change in ownership!  Closing e-mail says wait 7-14 days for Disney to complete the transfer - when can I actually call?!?!  I know you all will know!  

Offer Made: 4/6
Offer Accepted: 4/6
Sent to ROFR: 4/6
Passed ROFR: 4/20
Closing Docs Received: 5/9
Closing docs sent back: 5/12
Closed: 5/18
Recorded: ***
Disney switched names: ***
Called and received ID: ***

That was very quick and very painless - I would by resale again in a heartbeat!  Now to get my number and start PLANNING!!


----------



## Aron1012

beourguest2009 said:


> So excited!!!  Just got word that we have closed and Disney has been notified of the change in ownership!  Closing e-mail says wait 7-14 days for Disney to complete the transfer - when can I actually call?!?!  I know you all will know!
> 
> Offer Made: 4/6
> Offer Accepted: 4/6
> Sent to ROFR: 4/6
> Passed ROFR: 4/20
> Closing Docs Received: 5/9
> Closing docs sent back: 5/12
> Closed: 5/18
> Recorded: ***
> Disney switched names: ***
> Called and received ID: ***
> 
> That was very quick and very painless - I would by resale again in a heartbeat!  Now to get my number and start PLANNING!!




Congrats.....sounds like we got the exact same email.  I was kind of wondering about when to call too.  My email came on Tuesday so thinking about calling the day after Memorial Day (30th).  Looks like most who posted here were able to setup account 10-14 days after closing.


----------



## Eastcoast02

Recorded 5/10, called today 5/18 with no luck. I got Cheryl and she was a real crab. 
Tomorrow we try again!


----------



## beourguest2009

Aron1012 said:


> Congrats.....sounds like we got the exact same email.  I was kind of wondering about when to call too.  My email came on Tuesday so thinking about calling the day after Memorial Day (30th).  Looks like most who posted here were able to setup account 10-14 days after closing.


Looks like a bit longer to wait but I am ok with that!  The worst wait for me was ROFR...this is manageable compared to that!


----------



## madchatter

I think after 7 business days it's worth trying. I called at 9 business days and it had already been done for a day or two and points were already loaded.


----------



## Eastcoast02

Recorded 5/10. 
Received member # today 5/19. Called, selected option 3 then option 4 as stated on here previously. When connected just said, "Hi I'm calling to get my member #." Asked for name, confirmation of address and voila. Finished the call, redialed and selected option 1. Asked for my club id and activation. Signed in and everything was good. Pretty easy today!

Only problem is that there is no availability for my week I booked flights for! 11/6-11/14. The struggle is real! Quick but not quick enough. Set up a waitlist at AKL.


----------



## Marionnette

Buying two contracts, same resort and same UY:
Contract #1
Offer made: 3/24
Counter-offer accepted: 3/24
Sent to ROFR : 3/25
Passed ROFR: 4/19
Closing Documents Received: 5/9
Closing Documents/Check Sent: 5/11
Closing Completed: 5/18
Deed Recorded: ?
Points in DVC Account: ?​Contract #2
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted: 5/4
Sent to ROFR : 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing Documents Received: ?
Closing Documents/Check Sent: ?
Closing Completed: ?
Deed Recorded: ?
Points in DVC Account: ?​


----------



## Roxyfire

Final Update: Account Setup
Based on the advice from a previous poster, I called up Member Administration earlier today and was able to get my account all set up earlier than I had expected.
Since we're going again in October, I thought I'd check to see if I could find anything, even for just one night as a split stay. I was able to find a studio at Beach Club villas for one night, 10/5. Since we will be going to the Halloween Party that night and resting some the next day, it couldn't be a better time to try out Stormalong Bay!

Final Timeline:

Initial offer and negotiations: 3/7
Signed contract sent to Disney for ROFR: 3/14
ROFR waived: 3/27
Closing Docs Sent to me: 4/19
Returned my closing documents and payment: 4/21
Sellers docs received: ?? 5/7 maybe?
Closed: ??
Deed recorded: 5/10
Member Number: 5/22


----------



## huskerfanatic7

160 BLT AUG UY $117 PP

Offer made: 4/13
offer accepted: 4/13
Sent to ROFR : 4/14
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing Documents Received: 5/26
Closing Documents/Check Sent: 5/30
Closing Completed: ??
Deed Recorded: ?
Points in DVC Account: ?


----------



## GG23

GG23 said:


> Contract: $112-$30090-250-BLT-Mar-0/16, 500/17, 250/18, 250/19
> 
> Offer Made: 3/12
> Offer Accepted: 3/12
> Sent to ROFR: 3/20
> Passed ROFR: 4/4
> Closing Docs Received: 4/24
> Closing docs sent back: 5/1
> Closed: 5/8
> Recorded: 5/10
> Member # received by mail or phone: .



Called on 5/22 and very quickly had all the information needed to set up my online account. Everyone I spoke to was extremely friendly and didn't seem to care that I had purchased resale.


----------



## ClarksDad

ClarksDad said:


> Really good format for people tracking the process to their new contract!
> 
> *The contract: $85-$-125-AKV-Dec-0/16, 113/17, 12/18 *(borrowed points from 2018 so no MF)
> Offer Made: 3/30
> Offer Accepted: 3/31
> Sent to ROFR: 3/31
> Passed ROFR: 4/17
> Closing Docs Received: 5/10
> Closing docs sent back by buyer (no check): 5/11
> Closing docs sent back seller (5/24)
> Closed: 5/24/.
> Recorded: 5/25... Notice posted on OCC website. Is there another step?
> Member # received by mail or phone: waiting until 5/31 and then will try calling for it.
> 
> Our seller returned their closing docs and title co received today after a 2 week or so wait from when we received them.  We thought we were on our way to close when we hit a snag. The closing documents we sent (buyer) didn't have the check attached! Somehow we lost it on the way to FedEx! So went to the bank to cancel funds, reissue and then get a wire done. Found out at the bank the check had never been cashed so it was possible to re-issue funds, but I might still have to post a surety bond ($200) just to be able to do it immediately. Thankfully Chase changed their policy recently and didn't require a bond to reissue like the system said. Worked with a  great banker who got it all done in about 30 minutes to refund the lost check and send out the wire. Seeing other's experience, I would suggest waiting until Seller has turned in their documents and wiring funds, even with the $20 fee if possible. That way you don't have to worry about getting the check to Title or getting funds back if you have a seller who backs out last minute.
> 
> Update: They received the funds and sent to recording. Now just have to check comptroller's site tomorrow to see if they processed it. So so close to getting there and we still have plenty of time before we need to start making reservations!
> 
> Update 2: Saw a notice on the OCC website... does that mean it has been recorded? I was expecting to also see a Deed...
> -->Good luck to all!


----------



## Sherrkel

Sherrkel said:


> We are so close to getting access to our points!!!!
> Sherrkel---$87-$14546-150-BRV@WL-Oct-0/15, 0/16, 150/17, 150/18
> Offer 4/2 (accepted 4/3)
> Rofr 4/20
> Estoppel 5/9
> Closing documents rec'd (by buyer) 5/9 ( I rec'd notification of Estoppel and the closing docs on same date)
> Closing documents rec'd (by title co) 5/11
> Closed 5/16, deed sent to be recorded.
> 
> Now to get those points loaded and plan our first DVC owners trip (Jan/Feb 2018)!!



8 days post deed recording and I'm super excited to say - we've booked our first DVC trip!!  From offer to booking was 45 days. Welcome home to me and DH  A huge THANK YOU to the invaluable knowledge and tips I found from the posters in these DVC forums...you all helped our wishes come true 
Very best to those still in the race, keep the faith.


----------



## beourguest2009

Sherrkel said:


> 8 days post deed recording and I'm super excited to say - we've booked our first DVC trip!!  From offer to booking was 45 days. Welcome home to me and DH  A huge THANK YOU to the invaluable knowledge and tips I found from the posters in these DVC forums...you all helped our wishes come true
> Very best to those still in the race, keep the faith.


Awesome!!!  We closed a day or two after you - will be calling tomorrow to see if we can get our number!!  See you at VWL!!


----------



## MooseBucks

beourguest2009 said:


> Awesome!!!  We closed a day or two after you - will be calling tomorrow to see if we can get our number!!  See you at VWL!!


 
FYI they were on the 17th today.


----------



## Sherrkel

MooseBucks said:


> FYI they were on the 17th today.



13 days post closing documents(rec'd back at title co-5/11) , Post DEED recording, 8 days 



beourguest2009 said:


> Awesome!!!  We closed a day or two after you - will be calling tomorrow to see if we can get our number!!  See you at VWL!!



Good luck! After some comments I've read with folks having problems getting their info, I was expecting the third degree. But, it was so easy, just called member services - selected opt 3 - member ACCOUNTING, then opt 4. Gave them my name and address, and got my member ID within seconds.  Then, they transferred me, to member services I believe, and got my ID and validation code.  Signed up online, and booked (and there _(edited to clarify: appeared to be)_ was tons of availability for studios at end Jan/beg Feb 2018 for us to choose from), all within 15 minutes  See you at the lodge !!


----------



## beourguest2009

MooseBucks said:


> FYI they were on the 17th today.



Awesome!!!  I was the 18th so will be calling today  thanks!!



Sherrkel said:


> 13 days post closing documents(rec'd back at title co-5/11) , Post DEED recording, 8 days
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! After some comments I've read with folks having problems getting their info, I was expecting the third degree. But, it was so easy, just called member services - selected opt 3 - member ACCOUNTING, then opt 4. Gave them my name and address, and got my member ID within seconds.  Then, they transferred me, to member services I believe, and got my ID and validation code.  Signed up online, and booked (and there was tons of availability for studios at end Jan/beg Feb 2018 for us to choose from), all within 15 minutes  See you at the lodge !!



Excellent!!  Great information!! I am looking at that time frame - maybe I'll see you there!


----------



## MooseBucks

beourguest2009 said:


> Awesome!!!  I was the 18th so will be calling today  thanks!!



After you call today let me know what day they are on.

Thanks!


----------



## beourguest2009

So i just spoke with Claire who was lovely...but she said the 18th has not been transferred yet but she will move me to the top of the list when the transfers are done and to call back and check in on Tuesday.  So - you know I will be calling tomorrow!


----------



## huskerfanatic7

huskerfanatic7 said:


> 160 BLT AUG UY $117 PP
> 
> Offer made: 4/13
> offer accepted: 4/13
> Sent to ROFR : 4/14
> Passed ROFR: 5/2
> Closing Documents Received: 5/25
> Closing Documents/Check Sent: ??
> Closing Completed: ??
> Deed Recorded: ?
> Points in DVC Account: ?



received closing docs today!!


----------



## MooseBucks

beourguest2009 said:


> So i just spoke with Claire who was lovely...but she said the 18th has not been transferred yet but she will move me to the top of the list when the transfers are done and to call back and check in on Tuesday.  So - you know I will be calling tomorrow!



Hopefully tomorrow!  I'm a day or two after you.


----------



## beourguest2009

On the phone now and got what I need!!!  She said it actually transferred yesterday!!  @MooseBucks - call this afternoon!! 

Woot!!!


----------



## beourguest2009

Logged in - points loaded!!!!!!!


----------



## beourguest2009

FINAL UPDATE!!!  

Offer Made: 4/6
Offer Accepted: 4/6
Sent to ROFR: 4/6
Passed ROFR: 4/20
Closing Docs Received: 5/9
Closing docs sent back: 5/12
Closed: 5/18
Recorded: 5/19
Disney switched names: 5/25
Called and received ID: 5/26

So excited to start planning!!!


----------



## b2k1121

Does this mean we closed?  I never got a notification from closing company, but our deed is on the comptroller site with a recorded date of yesterday.  

Offer Made/Accepted: 3/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/22
Passed ROFR: 4/12
Closing Docs received: 5/19
Closing Docs sent back: 5/23
Closed: ????
Recorded: 5/25?


----------



## beourguest2009

b2k1121 said:


> Does this mean we closed?  I never got a notification from closing company, but our deed is on the comptroller site with a recorded date of yesterday.
> 
> Offer Made/Accepted: 3/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/22
> Passed ROFR: 4/12
> Closing Docs received: 5/19
> Closing Docs sent back: 5/23
> Closed: ????
> Recorded: 5/25?



Yes!  Now wait about 7-8 days and call Member administration!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Sherrkel

beourguest2009 said:


> FINAL UPDATE!!!
> 
> Offer Made: 4/6
> Offer Accepted: 4/6
> Sent to ROFR: 4/6
> Passed ROFR: 4/20
> Closing Docs Received: 5/9
> Closing docs sent back: 5/12
> Closed: 5/18
> Recorded: 5/19
> Disney switched names: 5/25
> Called and received ID: 5/26
> 
> So excited to start planning!!!



Congrats, have fun planning!!


----------



## LisaLuvsVacations

So our 150 pts package closed on May 5th...I have not received any email or mail or anything from DVC.  So I finally had some time to day to call Membership Services and the member said that I had been recorded in the system but that she couldn't give me my number over the phone because she couldn't verify my identity...

So I called again...hit Option #4 to Accounting as suggested above, then option #3 and got another member.  She said that she has no way to tell me the number as that number is given to them by our Escrow Agent...

And thinking third times the charm I called MS again...this time spoke to a new person and he was trying to get the info for me but couldn't as Admin office had just closed for the weekend....he said to call back on Tuesday after the long weekend.  Ya.  No luck at all today.  

So how is it that you all were able to get your membership numbers when you called in?  I waited a full three weeks after closing?!  Terribly frustrated with the lack of consistent service from MS already and I haven't even booked first vacay yet?!

This purchase started way back on February 21st.  Its now May 26th and I still don't have a membership number yet.  We are international buyers (Canadian) so that took some delays but its been so incredibly long.  We also bought a 35 point package (the seller was also Canadian so that added even more delays)...its set to close on May 30th.

For me the resale purchase process has been VERY painful.  Bang.head.here...

Thanks for the vent


----------



## Sherrkel

LisaLuvsVacations said:


> So our 150 pts package closed on May 5th...I have not received any email or mail or anything from DVC.  So I finally had some time to day to call Membership Services and the member said that I had been recorded in the system but that she couldn't give me my number over the phone because she couldn't verify my identity...
> 
> So I called again...hit Option #4 to Accounting as suggested above, then option #3 and got another member.  She said that she has no way to tell me the number as that number is given to them by our Escrow Agent...
> 
> And thinking third times the charm I called MS again...this time spoke to a new person and he was trying to get the info for me but couldn't as Admin office had just closed for the weekend....he said to call back on Tuesday after the long weekend.  Ya.  No luck at all today.
> 
> So how is it that you all were able to get your membership numbers when you called in?  I waited a full three weeks after closing?!  Terribly frustrated with the lack of consistent service from MS already and I haven't even booked first vacay yet?!
> 
> This purchase started way back on February 21st.  Its now May 26th and I still don't have a membership number yet.  We are international buyers (Canadian) so that took some delays but its been so incredibly long.  We also bought a 35 point package (the seller was also Canadian so that added even more delays)...its set to close on May 30th.
> 
> For me the resale purchase process has been VERY painful.  Bang.head.here...
> 
> Thanks for the vent



I'm sorry you're going through such a tough time getting your information   Your experience was what I was expecting when I called in last week - I don't know why getting my ID was so easy, and other folks like yourself have such a hard time - there just appears to be so much inconsistency in the way the calls are handled, the training of the CM's in MS has to be called in to question here.  Good luck today, hope you are able to get your access.  BTW, I did get a formal letter from DVC a few days after I called MS last week; the letter was to notify me of my membership number, so it appears they do still send out written communication too...


----------



## rgoziker

What number do we call to get our member ID when we get tired of waiting for the letter...


----------



## Sherrkel

rgoziker said:


> What number do we call to get our member ID when we get tired of waiting for the letter...


 I called main DVC line @ 407-566-3800 and selected option 3, and then option 4.  When the line was answered, I told them my name and said I recently closed on DVC and was looking to see if I had a member number had been assigned yet.  They asked for name and address, and then provided me a number . I was then transferred - I think it was to member services - and was given my DVC ID and an activation code.  From there, I registered online and was able to book our first DVC stay. Good luck!


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

LisaLuvsVacations said:


> So our 150 pts package closed on May 5th...I have not received any email or mail or anything from DVC.  So I finally had some time to day to call Membership Services and the member said that I had been recorded in the system but that she couldn't give me my number over the phone because she couldn't verify my identity...
> 
> So I called again...hit Option #4 to Accounting as suggested above, then option #3 and got another member.  She said that she has no way to tell me the number as that number is given to them by our Escrow Agent...
> 
> And thinking third times the charm I called MS again...this time spoke to a new person and he was trying to get the info for me but couldn't as Admin office had just closed for the weekend....he said to call back on Tuesday after the long weekend.  Ya.  No luck at all today.
> 
> So how is it that you all were able to get your membership numbers when you called in?  I waited a full three weeks after closing?!  Terribly frustrated with the lack of consistent service from MS already and I haven't even booked first vacay yet?!
> 
> This purchase started way back on February 21st.  Its now May 26th and I still don't have a membership number yet.  We are international buyers (Canadian) so that took some delays but its been so incredibly long.  We also bought a 35 point package (the seller was also Canadian so that added even more delays)...its set to close on May 30th.
> 
> For me the resale purchase process has been VERY painful.  Bang.head.here...
> 
> Thanks for the vent




I understand your vent, that's what I was told as well couldn't identify my identity??? I has to ask again, because the que asked for the last ssn number.  It's frustrating, when you see some called and no problems and those of us are calling and being told something else.  I would prefer the consistency, it doesn't help members, as well as when calling, because when you say, well one member on the board called and got theirs.  It puts both parties in a spot.  

So this is what I was just told as I'm typing this, Accounting doesn't get the information until all of the information is put in the system, therefore, even if it's in the system, from calling MS, everything isn't completed, when I was told they couldn't verify my identity, they didn't have our socials yet.


----------



## MixieLou

Here is our timeline:
Offer made - 3/23
Offer accepted - 3/24
Received contract - 3/28
Sent to ROFR - 4/3
Passed ROFR - 4/20
Received closing docs - 5/11
Returned closing docs - 5/12
Seller returned - ?
Closed - 5/30
Deed recorded - 5/31


----------



## huskerfanatic7

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> I understand your vent, that's what I was told as well couldn't identify my identity??? I has to ask again, because the que asked for the last ssn number.  It's frustrating, when you see some called and no problems and those of us are calling and being told something else.  I would prefer the consistency, it doesn't help members, as well as when calling, because when you say, well one member on the board called and got theirs.  It puts both parties in a spot.
> 
> So this is what I was just told as I'm typing this, Accounting doesn't get the information until all of the information is put in the system, therefore, even if it's in the system, from calling MS, everything isn't completed, when I was told they couldn't verify my identity, they didn't have our socials yet.




Social Security #? I did'nt have to put down my Social in my contract nor closing documents.  why would Disney need this?


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

huskerfanatic7 said:


> Social Security #? I did'nt have to put down my Social in my contract nor closing documents.  why would Disney need this?


I didn't either, but that's what she said, my ssn wasn't showing, and it couldn't be verified


----------



## Marionnette

Buying two contracts, same resort and same UY:
Contract #1
Offer made: 3/24
Counter-offer accepted: 3/24
Sent to ROFR : 3/25
Passed ROFR: 4/19
Closing Documents Received: 5/9
Closing Documents/Check Sent: 5/11
Closing Completed: 5/18
Deed Recorded:
Points in DVC Account: 5/31
*almost 10 weeks from offer to finish!​Contract #2
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted: 5/4
Sent to ROFR : 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing Documents Received: ?
Closing Documents/Check Sent: ?
Closing Completed: ?
Deed Recorded: ?
Points in DVC Account: ?
*still waiting for estoppel​


----------



## rgoziker

Sherrkel said:


> I called main DVC line @ 407-566-3800 and selected option 3, and then option 4.  When the line was answered, I told them my name and said I recently closed on DVC and was looking to see if I had a member number had been assigned yet.  They asked for name and address, and then provided me a number . I was then transferred - I think it was to member services - and was given my DVC ID and an activation code.  From there, I registered online and was able to book our first DVC stay. Good luck!


Thank you....can't wait!!!!


----------



## b2k1121

Has anyone called in and successfully got their number recently?  Want to get an idea how far along they are.


----------



## DisneyBoundMomof3

b2k1121 said:


> Has anyone called in and successfully got their number recently?  Want to get an idea how far along they are.



We did after a few number of days, called last Friday , no information , called Tuesday , and called yesterday and it was given the information on the phone. She actually stayed on the line to make sure I was in


----------



## PaintsWithAllTheColors

DisneyBoundMomof3 said:


> I didn't either, but that's what she said, my ssn wasn't showing, and it couldn't be verified



We had to provide SSN because it was an international buyer, maybe that's why?


----------



## DSNYFRK4EVR

Can't wait for my points to load!!!
Been very happy with this super speedy timeline!

150 POINTS VGF AUG UY
Offer made/accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: 5/23
Closing Docs/Check Received by Title Company: 5/26
Closed: ???
Deed Recorded: 6/1
Points loaded to online member account: ???


----------



## sndral

PaintsWithAllTheColors said:


> We had to provide SSN because it was an international buyer, maybe that's why?


Naw, I think that was just a misinformed cast member. W/ our first purchase a few years ago we had a domestic seller, paid cash and never had to supply SSNs to anyone, and we set up our online account w/ info. provided over the phone, so DVC did not have our SSNs.
W/ the new contract we again paid cash but had international sellers this time and we had to provide SSNs for the IRS, in fact I just got a letter from the IRS confirming that they had been notified of the transaction. I believe if the seller made a profit on the sale & did not pay taxes on it, then I'd be on the hook for the taxes. Thankfully the title co. is responsible for all of that.
For those who finance I believe there's a need for SSNs, so the lender can do credit checks and what not.


----------



## b2k1121

Called today, took 2 attempts but got membership # and activation code.  Logged in and points were already loaded!

Final timeline:

Offer Made/Accepted: 3/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/22
Passed ROFR: 4/12
Closing Docs received: 5/19
Closing Docs sent back: 5/23
Closed: Never given notice
Recorded: 5/25
Points Loaded: 6/5


----------



## Spartan86

b2k1121 said:


> Called today, took 2 attempts but got membership # and activation code.  Logged in and points were already loaded!
> 
> Final timeline:
> 
> Offer Made/Accepted: 3/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/22
> Passed ROFR: 4/12
> Closing Docs received: 5/19
> Closing Docs sent back: 5/23
> Closed: Never given notice
> Recorded: 5/25
> Points Loaded: 6/5


Great!! The 4/12-5/19 period seems like a long time. What do you think/know drove that?


----------



## b2k1121

Spartan86 said:


> Great!! The 4/12-5/19 period seems like a long time. What do you think/know drove that?


Never found out for sure.  All they told me when I asked was they were waiting on something from the sellers.  Maybe they waited to get their docs back before they sent mine?  We did close very fast after I sent mine.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Okay, so jumping over to this thread now (yaay!). My timeline has been pretty textbook so far. Roughly 3 weeks to pass ROFR, 3 more weeks to get closing docs. Process has been fairly smooth. We're not necessarily in any hurry to close (no 7 month trip window on the horizon), but it will be nice to have our first purchase behind us. Hopefully planning a trip to Florida next spring, or alternatively Aulani.

Any insights on the timeline moving forward? Should I call for a membership number (as some people have done), or just wait for a membership packet? (Sorry if this is detailed above somewhere...I saw there were 138 pages, and I didn't have time to read them all.)

Home: PVB
Sent for ROFR: 4/26/17
Passed ROFR: 5/9/17
Closing docs received: 5/30/17
Closing docs sent back: 6/3/17
Closed:
Recorded:
Membership Number Received/Points Loaded:

DMM


----------



## NJDizfreak417

Disney timeline
AKV 100 pts Dec UY

4/5 offer accepted
4/6 sent to rofr
4/20 passed rofr
5/11 closing docs received;signed and mailed
5/16 signed closing docs received at lawyers office
5/31 sale closed; docs sent to county recorder
6/2 deed recorded
6/5 disney recieved contract

Called today and was told that our contract was recieved Monday. How long for points to load? When should I really call to check because ms said 2-3 weeks?!


----------



## sndral

DisneyMusicMan said:


> Okay, so jumping over to this thread now (yaay!). My timeline has been pretty textbook so far. Roughly 3 weeks to pass ROFR, 3 more weeks to get closing docs. Process has been fairly smooth. We're not necessarily in any hurry to close (no 7 month trip window on the horizon), but it will be nice to have our first purchase behind us. Hopefully planning a trip to Florida next spring, or alternatively Aulani.
> 
> Any insights on the timeline moving forward? Should I call for a membership number (as some people have done), or just wait for a membership packet? (Sorry if this is detailed above somewhere...I saw there were 138 pages, and I didn't have time to read them all.)
> 
> Home: PVB
> Sent for ROFR: 4/26/17
> Passed ROFR: 5/9/17
> Closing docs received: 5/30/17
> Closing docs sent back: 6/3/17
> Closed:
> Recorded:
> Membership Number Received/Points Loaded:
> 
> DMM


Once your seller's doc.s are received by the title co. (seller's have to have doc.s notarized, so that sometimes adds a bit of time) then the next step is recording - you can keep an eye out for when your deed is recorded by searching for yourself here: http://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/ 
Once the contract is legally in your name, then it's just waiting for Disney to put you in their system, create a membership for you if you are a new member & load your points into your membership/account.


NJDizfreak417 said:


> Disney timeline
> ...
> Called today and was told that our contract was recieved Monday. How long for points to load? When should I really call to check because ms said 2-3 weeks?!


Make sure you are talking to admin.. About a month or so ago my points loaded at around 11 calendar days after recording - but they were going into my existing membership, setting up a new membership might add a bit of time. I'd try again next Mon. as that would be 10 days after you recorded if you are up against a deadline w/ planning a trip, otherwise maybe try Wed.?


----------



## flyersud99

After what seemed like an eternity of a wait, I am super excited to report that we are finally closed and our points are loaded!  

Home Resort: BWV
Offer Made/Accepted: 3/9
Sent to ROFR: 3/15
Passed ROFR: 3/27
Closing Docs received: 4/13
Closing Docs sent back: 4/14
Closed: 5/25
Recorded: 5/26
Membership Number Received/Points Loaded: 6/7  (via phone - info not yet received via mail)


----------



## DSNYFRK4EVR

flyersud99 said:


> After what seemed like an eternity of a wait, I am super excited to report that we are finally closed and our points are loaded!
> 
> Home Resort: BWV
> Offer Made/Accepted: 3/9
> Sent to ROFR: 3/15
> Passed ROFR: 3/27
> Closing Docs received: 4/13
> Closing Docs sent back: 4/14
> Closed: 5/25
> Recorded: 5/26
> Membership Number Received/Points Loaded: 6/7  (via phone - info not yet received via mail)


Yay!!! Finally!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

sndral said:


> Once your seller's doc.s are received by the title co. (seller's have to have doc.s notarized, so that sometimes adds a bit of time) then the next step is recording - you can keep an eye out for when your deed is recorded by searching for yourself here: http://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/
> Once the contract is legally in your name, then it's just waiting for Disney to put you in their system, create a membership for you if you are a new member & load your points into your membership/account.



Thanks for the advice. I'll keep a lookout. I was just informed that the seller's docs were received yesterday. So hopefully recording soon...


----------



## texanlawyer

My resale finally closed.  Now it's just a matter of waiting on Disney to set up my account.

212 points BLT October UY

Offer accepted: 4/14
Sent to ROFR: 4/15
Passed ROFR: 5/2
Closing Documents received after estoppel: 5/30
Mailed back documents: 6/1
Closed: 6/6
Deed Recorded: 6/9
Membership number received: TBD


----------



## ton80

What is the longest, after the closing date, did it take to get a contract back signed back from the sellers ? Anyone ?


----------



## amccu18007

ton80 said:


> What is the longest, after the closing date, did it take to get a contract back signed back from the sellers ? Anyone ?


I thought that once it closed, that all paperwork was already signed??


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Home: HH
Offer made & accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing docs received:6/12
Sending them back: 6/13


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

An update from my end...we're closed and recorded. Waiting for Disney to do its thing!

Home: PVB
Sent for ROFR: 4/26/17
Passed ROFR: 5/9/17
Closing docs received: 5/30/17
Closing docs sent back: 6/3/17
Closed: 6/9/17
Recorded: 6/12/17
Membership Number Received/Points Loaded:

DMM


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Home: BLT
Sent for ROFR: 4/14/17
Passed ROFR: 5/2/17
Closing docs received: 5/25/17
Closing docs sent back: 5/26/17
Closed: 6/14/17
Recorded: ?
Membership Number Received/Points Loaded:?


after a long wait for the sellers to return their documents we finally closed today!


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Recorded today! On the home stretch now

Home: BLT
Sent for ROFR: 4/14/17
Passed ROFR: 5/2/17
Closing docs received: 5/25/17
Closing docs sent back: 5/26/17
Closed: 6/14/17
Recorded: 6/16/17
Membership Number Received/Points Loaded:?


----------



## NHLFAN

Home: BWV
Sent for ROFR: 4/17/17
Passed ROFR: 5/2/17
Closing docs received: 5/19/17
Closing docs sent back: 5/23/17
Closed: 6/14/17 (delay due to seller(s) getting all together to sign/notarize)
Recorded: 6/15/17
Membership Number Received/Points Loaded:


----------



## NJDizfreak417

NJDizfreak417 said:


> Disney timeline
> AKV 100 pts Dec UY
> 
> 4/5 offer accepted
> 4/6 sent to rofr
> 4/20 passed rofr
> 5/11 closing docs received;signed and mailed
> 5/16 signed closing docs received at lawyers office
> 5/31 sale closed; docs sent to county recorder
> 6/2 deed recorded
> 6/5 disney recieved contract
> 
> Called today and was told that our contract was recieved Monday. How long for points to load? When should I really call to check because ms said 2-3 weeks?!



Just an update on this: I received the copy of my deed in the mail today. I called and spoke to member accounting and they gave me my member # without me even asking for it. She switched me to ms and I got my club ID# but was unable to give me the online access code. Was told it was too soon after the contract was processss and to call back on Monday.


----------



## Neytiri411

We are also waiting for disney to do its thing. Can't wait for that member number!

Home: AKV
Sent for ROFR: 5/3
Passed ROFR: 5/16
Closing docs received: 6/9
Closed and recorded: 6/15
Member number received:??


----------



## DSNYFRK4EVR

Here's my final timeline. Seems like Disney took FOREVER to load the points onto my existing account....but they are finally there!!!

150 POINTS VGF AUG UY
Offer made/accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: 5/23
Closing Docs/Check Received by Title Company: 5/26
Closed: ???
Deed Recorded: 6/1
Points loaded to online member account: 6/19


----------



## NJDizfreak417

NJDizfreak417 said:


> Just an update on this: I received the copy of my deed in the mail today. I called and spoke to member accounting and they gave me my member # without me even asking for it. She switched me to ms and I got my club ID# but was unable to give me the online access code. Was told it was too soon after the contract was processss and to call back on Monday.



Points were in account yesterday and we are booked for our first DVC vacation in January!!


----------



## sndral

NJDizfreak417 said:


> Points were in account yesterday and we are booked for our first DVC vacation in January!!


----------



## Marionnette

Bought two contracts, same resort and same UY:
Contract #1
Offer made: 3/24
Counter-offer accepted: 3/24
Sent to ROFR : 3/25
Passed ROFR: 4/19
Closing Documents Received: 5/9
Closing Documents/Check Sent: 5/11
Closing Completed: 5/18
Deed Recorded:
Points in DVC Account: 5/31
*almost 10 weeks from offer to finish!​Contract #2
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted: 5/4
Sent to ROFR : 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing Documents Received: 6/12
Closing Documents/Check Sent: 6/15
Closing Completed: 6/20
Deed Recorded: ?
Points in DVC Account: ?
*still waiting for contract to be added to DVC account​


----------



## Marionnette

DSNYFRK4EVR said:


> Here's my final timeline. Seems like Disney took FOREVER to load the points onto my existing account....but they are finally there!!!
> 
> 150 POINTS VGF AUG UY
> Offer made/accepted: 5/5
> Sent to ROFR: 5/8
> Passed ROFR: 5/19
> Closing Docs Received after Estoppel: 5/23
> Closing Docs/Check Received by Title Company: 5/26
> Closed: ???
> Deed Recorded: 6/1
> Points loaded to online member account: 6/19


Wow! 18 days from deed recording to points being loaded? I guess I won't hold my breath waiting for my points to show up!


----------



## DSNYFRK4EVR

Marionnette said:


> Wow! 18 days from deed recording to points being loaded? I guess I won't hold my breath waiting for my points to show up!


Yes, it was a VERY LONG wait considering everything else was so speedy. Guess you wait at some point in the process! Wishing you a super speedy timeline on those points showing up!


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Home: HHI
Offer made & accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing docs received:6/12
Sent them back: 6/13
Closed and Deed recorded 6/22
Points added to account: ?????

We are getting closer!!! Just waiting for Disney now. We are members but this contract is a different resort and a different UY so I'm told it will take a couple weeks.


----------



## MixieLou

MixieLou said:


> Here is our timeline:
> Offer made - 3/23
> Offer accepted - 3/24
> Received contract - 3/28
> Sent to ROFR - 4/3
> Passed ROFR - 4/20
> Received closing docs - 5/11
> Returned closing docs - 5/12
> Seller returned - ?
> Closed - 5/30
> Deed recorded - 5/31



Here is our final update:

Offer made - 3/23
Offer accepted - 3/24
Received contract - 3/28
Sent to ROFR - 4/3
Passed ROFR - 4/20
Received closing docs - 5/11
Returned closing docs - 5/12
Seller returned - ?
Closed - 5/30
Deed recorded - 5/31
Points loaded - 6/22


----------



## huskerfanatic7

D


MixieLou said:


> Here is our final update:
> 
> Offer made - 3/23
> Offer accepted - 3/24
> Received contract - 3/28
> Sent to ROFR - 4/3
> Passed ROFR - 4/20
> Received closing docs - 5/11
> Returned closing docs - 5/12
> Seller returned - ?
> Closed - 5/30
> Deed recorded - 5/31
> Points loaded - 6/22




Did you wait for the letter in the mail or did you call? 22 days seems like a long time from recorded and getting your points


----------



## MixieLou

huskerfanatic7 said:


> D
> 
> 
> 
> Did you wait for the letter in the mail or did you call? 22 days seems like a long time from recorded and getting your points




I have not received a letter yet. I called 6/12, 6/20 and finally on 6/22 everything had been transferred over.


----------



## amccu18007

MixieLou said:


> I have not received a letter yet. I called 6/12, 6/20 and finally on 6/22 everything had been transferred over.


I agree, that seems like a long time. I wonder what the hold up was... Did they give you any idea on why it took so long to load your points?


----------



## MixieLou

amccu18007 said:


> I agree, that seems like a long time. I wonder what the hold up was... Did they give you any idea on why it took so long to load your points?



Not specific to my contract. They said they enter them in the order they are received.


----------



## MrB9999

Just got my membership id and online access today. Would have been sooner but sellers took awhile to return documents.

*The contract: $86-$11740-120-AKV-Jun-0/16, 240/17, 120/18
Offer Made: 4/25
Offer Accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/26
Passed ROFR: 5/11
Closing Docs Received: 5/12
Closing docs sent back: 5/16
Sellers docs sent back: ~6/1
Closed: ?
Recorded: 6/7
Member # 6/23 by phone (previously checked on 6/20 and not available)
Reservation Made: 6/23 (4 night trip to BWV Studio in Jan)

Next up 8 nights at Aulani in April!!


----------



## Teresadoxie

Thank you all for sharing. It helps.  My deed registered 6/21 so looking at the trends I should have my membership within the first two weeks of July, hopefully.


----------



## ahen

Its been crickets for us since they emailed us that they recieved the money for the contact. I have been checking the Orange county website daily to see if the contract has been recorded yet, so far nothing yet. Maybe Monday?


----------



## Teresadoxie

ahen said:


> Its been crickets for us since they emailed us that they recieved the money for the contact. I have been checking the Orange county website daily to see if the contract has been recorded yet, so far nothing yet. Maybe Monday?



My closing date was the 14th and the deed was registered the 21st.  I understand!  Yeh waiting


----------



## NHLFAN

Received our Membership # and Access to website this afternoon and now our points are loaded!!!

Home: BWV
Sent for ROFR: 4/17/17
Passed ROFR: 5/2/17
Closing docs received: 5/19/17
Closing docs sent back: 5/23/17
Closed: 6/14/17 (delay due to seller(s) getting all together to sign/notarize)
Recorded: 6/15/17
Membership Number Received & Points Loaded: 6/23/17


----------



## huskerfanatic7

NHLFAN said:


> Received our Membership # and Access to website this afternoon and now our points are loaded!!!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Sent for ROFR: 4/17/17
> Passed ROFR: 5/2/17
> Closing docs received: 5/19/17
> Closing docs sent back: 5/23/17
> Closed: 6/14/17 (delay due to seller(s) getting all together to sign/notarize)
> Recorded: 6/15/17
> Membership Number Received & Points Loaded: 6/23/17



wow that was quick. Congrats! mine was on recorded on the 16th. Do you know if they're the open on the weekends to call?


----------



## Neytiri411

NHLFAN said:


> Received our Membership # and Access to website this afternoon and now our points are loaded!!!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Sent for ROFR: 4/17/17
> Passed ROFR: 5/2/17
> Closing docs received: 5/19/17
> Closing docs sent back: 5/23/17
> Closed: 6/14/17 (delay due to seller(s) getting all together to sign/notarize)
> Recorded: 6/15/17
> Membership Number Received & Points Loaded: 6/23/17



Did you call or wait for the member number to arrive in the mail? Our contact closed and recorded on 6/14.


----------



## NHLFAN

Neytiri411 said:


> Did you call or wait for the member number to arrive in the mail? Our contact closed and recorded on 6/14.



I called in and they asked a few questions about the seller and contract, then was provided Membership # before transferring me to get Member ID and access code,* before I created the DVC online account,* *I let them know I had a Disney Experience account so they put me on a brief hold while they contacted the IT dept who was able to link the accounts so I could use the same username, etc. *


----------



## Neytiri411

NHLFAN said:


> I called in and they asked a few questions about the seller and contract, then was provided Membership # before transferring me to get Member ID and access code,* before I created the DVC online account,* *I let them know I had a Disney Experience account so they put me on a brief hold while they contacted the IT dept who was able to link the accounts so I could use the same username, etc. *



Oh that's good to know because I already have a Disney experience account as well. We're going on a Disney cruise next March.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

my final entry 

Home: BLT
Sent for ROFR: 4/14/17
Passed ROFR: 5/2/17
Closing docs received: 5/25/17
Closing docs sent back: 5/26/17
Closed: 6/14/17
Recorded: 6/16/17
Membership Number Received/Points Loaded:6/27/17

booked at SSR for DEC trip


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

huskerfanatic7 said:


> my final entry
> 
> Home: BLT
> Sent for ROFR: 4/14/17
> Passed ROFR: 5/2/17
> Closing docs received: 5/25/17
> Closing docs sent back: 5/26/17
> Closed: 6/14/17
> Recorded: 6/16/17
> Membership Number Received/Points Loaded:6/27/17
> 
> booked at SSR for DEC trip



Congratulations!!
Did you call? We closed on the 16th too and I'm thinking I need to call to get the membership number. Do I need to get to accounting?
Thanks!!


----------



## brnrss34

Marriedbythemouse said:


> Congratulations!!
> Did you call? We closed on the 16th too and I'm thinking I need to call to get the membership number. Do I need to get to accounting?
> Thanks!!


 I pressed first one assistance with using membership then explained that I didn't have a membership number. They connected me with someone else they need sellers info and your info. My deed got recorded the 7th and I got my membership the 22nd.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Marriedbythemouse said:


> Congratulations!!
> Did you call? We closed on the 16th too and I'm thinking I need to call to get the membership number. Do I need to get to accounting?
> Thanks!!



yes select member accounting for your membership # then they will transfer you to member services to get your Club ID and Online activation code. Good Luck!


----------



## ahen

Deed recorded today! But since its' a different use year, and they titled it differently (please don't go into that one I tried to fix it) guess I need to wait a little longer to call Disney. But maybe next week? Late?


----------



## MooseBucks

NJDizfreak417 said:


> Points were in account yesterday and we are booked for our first DVC vacation in January!!



Congrats!


----------



## aokeefe

Received our closing docs yesterday! Hopefully seller doesn't take as long to send his back! 

Home: BWV
Offer made & accepted: 5/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/1
Passed ROFR: 6/13
Closing docs received:6/29
Sending them back: 6/30


----------



## NHLFAN

Looking to close next week!

Home: PVB
Sent for ROFR: 5/26/17
Passed ROFR: 6/6/17
Closing docs received: 6/28/17
Closing docs sent back: 6/29/17
Closed: 
Recorded: 
Membership Number Received & Points Loaded:


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Okay our deed was registered the 21st so I called Disney today. Accounting was super sweet and tried to find my membership number but it wasn't in there yet. He transferred me to another sweet girl who looked some more. She found the paperwork and said they had received it all on the 25th. So she said with the holiday next week it would probably July 10th that my number would be in the system. So I will call back then.
Just thought the timeline might help anyone that is still waiting.


----------



## Marionnette

Bought two contracts, same resort and same UY:
Contract #1
Offer made: 3/24
Counter-offer accepted: 3/24
Sent to ROFR : 3/25
Passed ROFR: 4/19
Closing Documents Received: 5/9
Closing Documents/Check Sent: 5/11
Closing Completed: 5/18
Deed Recorded:
Points in DVC Account: 5/31
*almost 10 weeks from offer to finish!​Contract #2
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted: 5/4
Sent to ROFR : 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing Documents Received: 6/12
Closing Documents/Check Sent: 6/15
Closing Completed: 6/20
Deed Recorded: ?
*Points in DVC Account: 6/30*
*8 weeks from start to finish!
​I can't wait to start making plans!​


----------



## ahen

Marriedbythemouse said:


> Okay our deed was registered the 21st so I called Disney today. Accounting was super sweet and tried to find my membership number but it wasn't in there yet. He transferred me to another sweet girl who looked some more. She found the paperwork and said they had received it all on the 25th. So she said with the holiday next week it would probably July 10th that my number would be in the system. So I will call back then.
> Just thought the timeline might help anyone that is still waiting.


Thanks that helps me


----------



## Neytiri411

Woohoo, we received our membership number in the mail yesterday (we weren't in any hurry yet, so we waited). 

I called today for the activation code and to link my Disney Experience account that I already had. We now have points loaded and a trip booked for next year (but I'm going to be switching it perhaps at the 7 month mark, even though we LOVE our home resort, but we wanted to try something new as we'll only be there a few days). 

My final timeline:
5/1-- Offer made and accepted 
5/3-- Sent to ROFR
5/15-- Passed ROFR, sent for estoppel 
6/9-- Closing docs received via email (estoppel took 24 days), FedExed back to title co. (weekend)
6/12-- Closing docs received at title co.
6/14-- Closed and deed recorded
6/29-- Received membership number via snail mail
6/30-- Points loaded, trip booked

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## sunryzez

My timeline so far is :
Offer made and accepted - 5/10
Sent to ROFR-6/1-( this was due to seller's wife not signing right away) 
Passed ROFR and sent to Estoppel -6/6
6/29- closing docs sent to me. 
6/30- sent out docs
Agent says closing date will be given as soon as she receives paperwork from both parties. I'm hoping it does not take as long as it did for the seller's to sign it this time around. I'm wanting to book a VB June/July trip for next summer and I know how hard that is after 11 month window passes so hopefully this moves along quickly! Fingers crossed! 

Contract is for VB- Feb UY- 45/17, 100/18, 100/19.


----------



## GoBlue96

Wow!  I can't believe I'm moving over to this board already!  
Here's my timeline
200 SSR Feb UY
5/19 - offer made and accepted
6/2 - passed ROFR
6/23 - closing docs received
6/24 - closing docs signed and sent back
6/27- docs received by title co
6/30 - notified that we have closed and deed sent to county for recording!  

Hopefully not much longer before I see the points added to my account!
Stacey


----------



## sunryzez

Who do I contact for updates? We had an issue with the seller's wife taking over 3 weeks to sign the original paperwork to go to ROFR so I am very nervous that it is going to be the same with the closing documents. Do I contact my original agent with any questions? Or the title company?
Thanks!


----------



## Bbguy5

sunryzez said:


> Who do I contact for updates? We had an issue with the seller's wife taking over 3 weeks to sign the original paperwork to go to ROFR so I am very nervous that it is going to be the same with the closing documents. Do I contact my original agent with any questions? Or the title company?
> Thanks!


 
Both.


----------



## Kdp2

We are waiting for closing too!

160 pts BLT Apr UY
5/23 offer made & accepted
6/7 passed ROFR
6/28 closing docs received
6/30 docs returned

Now more waiting ....


----------



## KnightFamily

Our timeline (for various reasons) is crap. But whatever. We're here. We're almost at the finish line. 

100 pt AKL DEC contract. 

Offer Accepted: 4/13
ROFR: 4/20
Passed ROFR: 5/9
Closing docs: 6/9 (don't even get me started on that wait)
Return docs: 6/23 (surprise! You need a notary, who took that long to make sure the contract was correct. Ugh!)
Received close docs: 6/27
Closed and deed recorded: 6/28

Now we're waiting on Disney... but I can wait that out because we won't be booking a trip until 2019. This process was really drawn out and I did not enjoy it. But I got a killer deal, so I'd still go resale again.


----------



## Bbguy5

Closed!

32 days from offer to closing.


----------



## 333disneymom

Bbguy5 said:


> Closed!
> 
> 32 days from offer to closing.



Wow! Congrats!
We are on day 56 and I'm not even sure the closing company has all the docs from the seller yet. I also just found out our escrow officer is out until next Monday.
I hope it's processed by someone else, but I am not too optimistic. And so I wait......


----------



## GoBlue96

GoBlue96 said:


> Wow!  I can't believe I'm moving over to this board already!
> Here's my timeline
> 200 SSR Feb UY
> 5/19 - offer made and accepted
> 6/2 - passed ROFR
> 6/23 - closing docs received
> 6/24 - closing docs signed and sent back
> 6/27- docs received by title co
> 6/30 - notified that we have closed and deed sent to county for recording!
> 
> Hopefully not much longer before I see the points added to my account!
> Stacey



I just checked the comptroller site and it looks like our deed was recorded on Monday.  How long should I expect to wait for the points to be loaded?  We are already DVC members (purchased small direct contract) and this contract is the same resort and UY.  
Thanks for your help!
Stacey


----------



## Bbguy5

GoBlue96 said:


> I just checked the comptroller site and it looks like our deed was recorded on Monday.  How long should I expect to wait for the points to be loaded?  We are already DVC members (purchased small direct contract) and this contract is the same resort and UY.
> Thanks for your help!
> Stacey



10ish days


----------



## Bbguy5

70 OKW FEB UY w/ 30 2016 and full 2017

Broker: dvc resale market https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title: Magic Vacation Title

6/2 offer made and accepted
6/13 passed ROFR
6/28 Closing DOCS received
7/1 Closing Docs Sent back
7/5 Closed
7/6 Recorded
??? Member #
??? Points Loaded


----------



## amccu18007

I finally made it to this board!!! The pinhole of light at the end of the tunnel is growing! WOOHOO!

Boardwalk 200 points

Offer made and accepted 6/3
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Closing docs received by me 7/5 sent out 7/6
Sellers docs received ???
Deed filed and points transferred????


----------



## 333disneymom

Boardwalk 100 points
Our timeline:

5/13 offer made and accepted
5/30 passed ROFR
6/19 Closing DOCS received
6/21 Closing Docs Sent back

Still waiting:
? Closing
? Recorded
? Points Loaded


----------



## amccu18007

333disneymom said:


> Boardwalk 100 points
> Our timeline:
> 
> 5/13 offer made and accepted
> 5/30 passed ROFR
> 6/19 Closing DOCS received
> 6/21 Closing Docs Sent back
> 
> Still waiting:
> ? Closing
> ? Recorded
> ? Points Loaded


Did you check on the OC comptroller website?


----------



## 333disneymom

amcuu18007-

Yes, I did check the site, but it's not there yet. I haven't received word that it closed yet. As of Friday, they were waiting for docs from the seller. On Friday, seller told broker FedEx would deliver docs in the a.m. Contacted my closing officer and she is on vacation this week. Her fill-in person has not responded to email or phone call. So, I guess I will have to wait until she returns Monday. Hopefully, she will close Monday, because it's a December use year and I have to bank points by July 31.


----------



## Spartan86

333disneymom said:


> amcuu18007-
> 
> Yes, I did check the site, but it's not there yet. I haven't received word that it closed yet. As of Friday, they were waiting for docs from the seller. On Friday, seller told broker FedEx would deliver docs in the a.m. Contacted my closing officer and she is on vacation this week. Her fill-in person has not responded to email or phone call. So, I guess I will have to wait until she returns Monday. Hopefully, she will close Monday, because it's a December use year and I have to bank points by July 31.


Cammy? Yeah me too


----------



## 333disneymom

Spartan86 said:


> Cammy? Yeah me too



Yes. One of the workers said it might be processed this week even though she is out. But, since no one returned my email or call, I am guessing closing will be the 10th at the earliest when she returns.


----------



## Spartan86

333disneymom said:


> Yes. One of the workers said it might be processed this week even though she is out. But, since no one returned my email or call, I am guessing closing will be the 10th at the earliest when she returns.


Yeah our Docs arrived there 6/12 and the email stating such was from 6/15. Our seller was very quick on the contract paperwork so I'm assuming that is not the holdup but I'm not sure. I don't have any points to bank so no worries there. But it is still not done until it's done.


----------



## 333disneymom

Spartan86 said:


> Yeah our Docs arrived there 6/12 and the email stating such was from 6/15. Our seller was very quick on the contract paperwork so I'm assuming that is not the holdup but I'm not sure. I don't have any points to bank so no worries there. But it is still not done until it's done.



Agreed. I hope we both get good news on Monday when she returns.


----------



## Spartan86

333disneymom said:


> Agreed. I hope we both get good news on Monday when she returns.


I did get an email reply just now. "Beginning of next week". Hope yours goes through soon.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Boardwalk 210 points

Offer made and accepted 6/1
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Passed estoppel by 6/27
Closing docs received by me 6/27
Closing docs sent back 7/3
Closing docs received by title company 7/5
Sellers docs received ?
Closing ?
Deed filed and points transferred ?


----------



## aokeefe

Spartan86 said:


> I did get an email reply just now. "Beginning of next week". Hope yours goes through soon.


Hope everyone gets good news on Monday! I sent an email to Cammy today asking if our seller returned his docs; got the out of office reply and forwarded it on to her fill in. As of today- he hasn't sent them back .


----------



## 333disneymom

Spartan86 said:


> I did get an email reply just now. "Beginning of next week". Hope yours goes through soon.





aokeefe said:


> Hope everyone gets good news on Monday! I sent an email to Cammy today asking if our seller returned his docs; got the out of office reply and forwarded it on to her fill in. As of today- he hasn't sent them back .



I just got an email tonight saying all paperwork is in and it will be 3-5 business days until closing. He said Cammy will be in touch next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sunryzez

I know once I have my points it will be well worth the stress but this whole process has been frustrating. Between finding a sale that wasn't snatched up in seconds, My seller dragging their feet for three weeks on signing the offer and no one telling me, then I finally sent my closing docs a week ago and have gotten zero response from my agent or title company. Fedex says the package was delivered but I would like an actual confirmation. The cashier's check was large and it makes me nervous. Has anyone else ever experienced this ( meaning virtually no information during the process and long waits with no explanations?) I'm a seriously laid back person but this seems to be getting to be too much!


----------



## gharter

sunryzez said:


> I know once I have my points it will be well worth the stress but this whole process has been frustrating. Between finding a sale that wasn't snatched up in seconds, My seller dragging their feet for three weeks on signing the offer and no one telling me, then I finally sent my closing docs a week ago and have gotten zero response from my agent or title company. Fedex says the package was delivered but I would like an actual confirmation. The cashier's check was large and it makes me nervous. Has anyone else ever experienced this ( meaning virtually no information during the process and long waits with no explanations?) I'm a seriously laid back person but this seems to be getting to be too much!



Generally, once it passes ROFR, it goes much smoother than what you have experienced.  Hang in there, its worth it once its over.  Our first contract, we got lots of information back.  Our second contract, there was next to none until we got the closing docs emailed to us.  That's how we knew it had passed ROFR!  Sending the big check each time made me nervous as well, but all worked out. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Bbguy5

sunryzez said:


> I know once I have my points it will be well worth the stress but this whole process has been frustrating. Between finding a sale that wasn't snatched up in seconds, My seller dragging their feet for three weeks on signing the offer and no one telling me, then I finally sent my closing docs a week ago and have gotten zero response from my agent or title company. Fedex says the package was delivered but I would like an actual confirmation. The cashier's check was large and it makes me nervous. Has anyone else ever experienced this ( meaning virtually no information during the process and long waits with no explanations?) I'm a seriously laid back person but this seems to be getting to be too much!



Soo it definitely looks like there are issues with certain title companies.  Look at my post and see who I went through.  They emailed me when milestones passed (rofr, estoppel, closing).  They also emailed me when they received my docs. 

 Since there was a holiday, many people took vacations and your agent and title person maybe be out.  

I would call your agent, and the title company.  Check the occ comptroller to see if you closed and no one told you.


----------



## sunryzez

Thank you for the advice. I did call and email my agent and title company and have gotten zero response from either. I don't like the idea that I mail them a huge check and then it is radio silence. Hopefully I will hear something soon, if not by Monday I guess I will try to call both companies and ask for managers to see if I can get any info that way? I knew the process would be long but I did not think it would be stressful and give me a feeling like I am being scammed..


----------



## amccu18007

Spartan86 said:


> Cammy? Yeah me too





333disneymom said:


> Yes. One of the workers said it might be processed this week even though she is out. But, since no one returned my email or call, I am guessing closing will be the 10th at the earliest when she returns.


Cammy here too. I emailed her counterpart and no response either....


----------



## NHLFAN

We are the same boat with First American Title, as we too received an email earlier in the week but email stated they were still waiting on the seller to return the signed documents but we think that was just a tactic to hold us over until next week when Cammy is back.


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

Interesting, there seems to be a number of us in the EXACT same boat with Cammy at FA. I complained to my agent at TTSS about the length of time from estoppel to closing and she said that FA was bombarded with over 100 estoppels at the same time.

My timeline so far:
Offer made and accepted: 5/16
Documents rec'd and returned: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/17
Passed ROFR: 5/26
Estoppel rec'd: 6/7
Closing docs rec'd: 6/28
Both docs confirmed arrived by FA: 7/6
- 53 days and counting
Was told 3-5 days to close.
Had to pester FA for any info. Even my agent had to pester them to confirm receipt of my check.


----------



## amccu18007

Boardwalk 200 points

Offer made and accepted 6/3
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Closing docs received by me 7/5 sent out 7/7
Sellers docs received 7/7
Processed by Title company???
Deed filed and points transferred????

Oh my! I feel like we are finally on that last leg of this journey! I love it that the sellers were so prompt, big kudos to them for being on point!!! My documents won't be registered there until Monday but hopefully that won't hold things up much. How long does it take for the title company usually to send it to Disney from this point?


----------



## sunryzez

I did what you guys recomended and checked the comptroller site. I have not closed but the property I am buying is currently on lien as of June due to unpaid fees. Should I be worried or is that a normal part of the buying process because now I am panicked. I have already signed all my paperwork and sent my check to the title company.....Anyone else have an experience like this?


----------



## Spartan86

sunryzez said:


> I did what you guys recomended and checked the comptroller site. I have not closed but the property I am buying is currently on lien as of June due to unpaid fees. Should I be worried or is that a normal part of the buying process because now I am panicked. I have already signed all my paperwork and sent my check to the title company.....Anyone else have an experience like this?


Arggg! Haven't been there but we're waiting too. Sorry. I can't speak from experience but as long as everybody signs their paperwork, I'd think the lien would be satisfied from closing proceeds and the seller would just net less from the sale. I guess it might slow down deed recording slightly as the lien has to be satisfied first, but I suppose this might happen with some regularity? Hang in there.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

sunryzez said:


> I did what you guys recomended and checked the comptroller site. I have not closed but the property I am buying is currently on lien as of June due to unpaid fees. Should I be worried or is that a normal part of the buying process because now I am panicked. I have already signed all my paperwork and sent my check to the title company.....Anyone else have an experience like this?





Spartan86 said:


> Arggg! Haven't been there but we're waiting too. Sorry. I can't speak from experience but as long as everybody signs their paperwork, I'd think the lien would be satisfied from closing proceeds and the seller would just net less from the sale. I guess it might slow down deed recording slightly as the lien has to be satisfied first, but I suppose this might happen with some regularity? Hang in there.



I agree!  Don't panic.  Should have shown in the estoppel and perhaps they are just going to properly settle it at closing.  Are you going through a well-known DVC resales company?


----------



## sunryzez

Yes, I am using the company that Disney recommends or is their "official" resaler. Maybe I am just being extra nervous but I just feel like this whole process has been a lot more shady and drawn out then I expected.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

sunryzez said:


> Yes, I am using the company that Disney recommends or is their "official" resaler. Maybe I am just being extra nervous but I just feel like this whole process has been a lot more shady and drawn out then I expected.



That used to be Fidelityresales.com, but isn't it now dvcresalemarket.com?  If it's one of those 2 companies, it is likely the seller that is holding things up.  There isn't much that can be done about that, except for making a closing deadline in the contract and backing out if it's not met.


----------



## RickL

Finally!  It's a good feeling...

Offer made and accepted 5-1
Sent for ROFR 5-2
Passed ROFR 5-18
Passed Estoppel 6-15
Closing docs received 6-18
Closing docs sent back 6-19
Closed 6-22
Recorded 6-23
Called and received member number 7-7 (initial call on 7-3)
Points loaded 7-8


----------



## Marriedbythemouse

Home: HHI 200pts
Offer made & accepted: 5/5
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 5/19
Closing docs received:6/12
Sent them back: 6/13
Closed and Deed recorded 6/22
Points added to account:7/7

Logged into our DVC account and the new contract and points were there! Yay! All done with the purchase of our second contract.


----------



## chcknctlt

Just my $0.02...going through this process has been very long. The seller took a while to send back docs but then they were delivered last Monday to title company. Little update on the progress, so I asked. Was told that the docs only got there Friday. Problem is FedEx has them showing as delivered Monday AM...Sure, there was a holiday on Tuesday, so maybe even a day lag is ok, but a week? Frustrating.

We were told we would be fine to book by mid-July but yeah, not looking good.


----------



## 333disneymom

Just received word that we should close tomorrow. Our timeline so far....

5/11 Offer accepted
5/13 Paperwork in and moved to ROFR
5/30 passed ROFR
6/19 Closing DOCS received
6/21 Closing Docs Sent back
7/11 Closing (hopefully) - it would be 2 months to the day from our original offer

Fingers crossed it happens and points are loaded soon, so I can bank my December points and possibly add a few days on to our Thanksgiving trip.


----------



## NHLFAN

chcknctlt said:


> Just my $0.02...going through this process has been very long. The seller took a while to send back docs but then they were delivered last Monday to title company. Little update on the progress, so I asked. Was told that the docs only got there Friday. Problem is FedEx has them showing as delivered Monday AM...Sure, there was a holiday on Tuesday, so maybe even a day lag is ok, but a week? Frustrating.
> 
> We were told we would be fine to book by mid-July but yeah, not looking good.



Yes, the same happened to us when closing our BWV contract. The title company claimed they hadn't received the sellers documents yet but broker showed it being delivered a week prior. I feel the same thing is currently happening with our PVB contract.


----------



## 333disneymom

chcknctlt said:


> Just my $0.02...going through this process has been very long. The seller took a while to send back docs but then they were delivered last Monday to title company. Little update on the progress, so I asked. Was told that the docs only got there Friday. Problem is FedEx has them showing as delivered Monday AM...Sure, there was a holiday on Tuesday, so maybe even a day lag is ok, but a week? Frustrating.
> 
> We were told we would be fine to book by mid-July but yeah, not looking good.





NHLFAN said:


> Yes, the same happened to us when closing our BWV contract. The title company claimed they hadn't received the sellers documents yet but broker showed it being delivered a week prior. I feel the same thing is currently happening with our PVB contract.



Yes. Same thing here. FedEx said documents were delivered on a Friday, but title company said they did not arrive until the following Wednesday.


----------



## sunryzez

I agree with you. I am two months in and the seller still has not sent back documents. Finally spoke to my agent and they said they should be sending it this week and the title company takes care of the lien that I found out is currently on it. I'm glad to finally get some info that makes me feel better about it but I have a feeling it will be at least another month by the time we actually close/ and get points. My 11 month booking window for our vacation has already passed so I am hoping I am still able to get the dates and category we want once we finally close. We just better close by the time I need to bank points. 
Hopefully you are able to close soon and you can book your travel plans when you want.


----------



## amccu18007

333disneymom said:


> Yes. Same thing here. FedEx said documents were delivered on a Friday, but title company said they did not arrive until the following Wednesday.


Fedex showed that the sellers documents were there last Friday and mine arrived yesterday am. Cammy emailed and apologized that she had been out of the office( which I understand, everyone needs a vacation!) so I asked for a time line. She thought 3-5 days once all of the documents were there. I emailed back that I was excited as Fedex showed everything was there in her office already


----------



## chcknctlt

amccu18007 said:


> Fedex showed that the sellers documents were there last Friday and mine arrived yesterday am. Cammy emailed and apologized that she had been out of the office( which I understand, everyone needs a vacation!) so I asked for a time line. She thought 3-5 days once all of the documents were there. I emailed back that I was excited as Fedex showed everything was there in her office already



Biggest problem with this company in my experience thus far is that they are awful at communicating. If they were out of the office last week for the 4th and a few more days on top of it, then make it know so people aren't waiting on an update with nothing coming. Not a fan of this place one bit personally.


----------



## TexasChick123

Bay Lake Tower 200 Points

6/5 Offer sent and accepted
6/9 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
6/27 passed ROFR
7/11 Closing Docs received
TBD Closing Docs Returned
TBD Closed

I am holding off on mailing the check and signed documents until the sellers turn everything in because they are international sellers, so it could take some time.  I don't really want my money tied up for a long time while we wait on their documents to get notarized (a much more difficult process for international sellers) and sent to Florida.  Hoping to close in a month or so, but maybe we will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## CoensFamily2009

CoensFamily2009---$72-$18738-250-OKW-Mar-250/16, 250/17, 250/18

6/4 Offer sent and accepted
6/11 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
6/17 passed ROFR
7/11 Closing Docs received
7/12 Closing Docs Returned
TBD Closed

We are so close but still feel so far away!


----------



## condorthb

TexasChick123 said:


> Bay Lake Tower 200 Points
> 
> 6/5 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/9 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
> 6/27 passed ROFR
> 7/11 Closing Docs received
> TBD Closing Docs Returned
> TBD Closed
> 
> I am holding off on mailing the check and signed documents until the sellers turn everything in because they are international sellers, so it could take some time.  I don't really want my money tied up for a long time while we wait on their documents to get notarized (a much more difficult process for international sellers) and sent to Florida.  Hoping to close in a month or so, but maybe we will be pleasantly surprised.





CoensFamily2009 said:


> CoensFamily2009---$72-$18738-250-OKW-Mar-250/16, 250/17, 250/18
> 
> 
> 
> CoensFamily2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CoensFamily2009---$72-$18738-250-OKW-Mar-250/16, 250/17, 250/18
> 
> 6/4 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/11 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
> 6/17 passed ROFR
> 7/11 Closing Docs received
> 7/12 Closing Docs Returned
> TBD Closed
> 
> We are so close but still feel so far away!
Click to expand...


I'm seeing a few closing doc getting done in in almost half the time mine is scheduled to be finished.  Passed ROFR on 6/16, "suppose" to get closing doc around 7/17.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

ptlohmysoul said:


> Boardwalk 210 points
> 
> Offer made and accepted 6/1
> Sent in to ROFR 6/5
> Passed ROFR 6/16
> Passed estoppel by 6/27
> Closing docs received by me 6/27
> Closing docs sent back 7/3
> Closing docs received by title company 7/5
> Sellers docs received ?
> Closing ?
> Deed filed and points transferred ?



Was told it closed yesterday 7/11
YAY!


----------



## 333disneymom

amccu18007 said:


> Fedex showed that the sellers documents were there last Friday and mine arrived yesterday am. Cammy emailed and apologized that she had been out of the office( which I understand, everyone needs a vacation!) so I asked for a time line. She thought 3-5 days once all of the documents were there. I emailed back that I was excited as Fedex showed everything was there in her office already



I had 3-5 days timeline too, and it was processed the second day.

So, we just have to wait for the points to get in our account. From what I hear, it's about 10 days. I hope.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Update:


Boardwalk 210 points
2017
Offer made and accepted 6/1
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Passed estoppel by 6/27
Closing docs received by me 6/27
Closing docs sent back 7/3
Closing docs received by title company 7/5
Sellers docs notarized 7/7
Closing 7/11
Deed filed 7/13

Points transferred ?


----------



## sunryzez

ptlohmysoul said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Boardwalk 210 points
> 2017
> Offer made and accepted 6/1
> Sent in to ROFR 6/5
> Passed ROFR 6/16
> Passed estoppel by 6/27
> Closing docs received by me 6/27
> Closing docs sent back 7/3
> Closing docs received by title company 7/5
> Sellers docs notarized 7/7
> Closing 7/11
> Deed filed 7/13
> 
> Points transferred ?


 Congrats, you are almost there!


----------



## chcknctlt

Finally got an answer from the Title Company...they received sellers docs on 7/3...but they told me they started processing them on 7/7...must have had some really tough packaging to take 4 days to open the documents. Sigh.

Then was told on 7/7, it would be 3-5 more business days...today is the 5th business day, so I asked for an update...and was told it would be 3-5 business days before it closed, so tomorrow would likely be the day. I said, yes, it has been 5 days already, so you really mean 6, huh? No answer to that email of course.

Frustrating.


----------



## sunryzez

chcknctlt said:


> Finally got an answer from the Title Company...they received sellers docs on 7/3...but they told me they started processing them on 7/7...must have had some really tough packaging to take 4 days to open the documents. Sigh.
> 
> Then was told on 7/7, it would be 3-5 more business days...today is the 5th business day, so I asked for an update...and was told it would be 3-5 business days before it closed, so tomorrow would likely be the day. I said, yes, it has been 5 days already, so you really mean 6, huh? No answer to that email of course.
> 
> Frustrating.



Hang in there. I am going through it as well. My seller still has not returned the documents and it has been over 2 weeks and we started this sale back in the start of May. 
However, the light is at the end of the tunnel for  you. I will keep my fingers crossed you close tomorrow! =)


----------



## Bbguy5

Bbguy5 said:


> 70 OKW FEB UY w/ 30 2016 and full 2017
> 
> Broker: dvc resale market https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title: Magic Vacation Title
> 
> 6/2 offer made and accepted
> 6/13 passed ROFR
> 6/28 Closing DOCS received
> 7/1 Closing Docs Sent back
> 7/5 Closed
> 7/6 Recorded
> ??? Member #
> ??? Points Loaded




Called member administration just now.  Super helpful agent.  Told me they were processing up to July 4th and they got mine on the 6th.  Did say they do a lot over the weekends but not all of the departments are open so it'll probably be Mon or Tues before they have everything.


----------



## Spartan86

Update
Offered/Accepted 4-27
Contract received 4-28
Signed Contract Returned 4/29
Sent to ROFR 5/2
Passed ROFR 5/16
Closing Docs received 6/9
Closing Docs arrived Title company 6/12, Acknowledged as arriving 6/15
Sellers signed/notarized Docs 6/19 and sent them ??
Transaction Closed 7/11
Deed Recorded 7/13
Member Number ?????
Points loaded ??????

Fidelity Resales
First American Title


----------



## amccu18007

chcknctlt said:


> Finally got an answer from the Title Company...they received sellers docs on 7/3...but they told me they started processing them on 7/7...must have had some really tough packaging to take 4 days to open the documents. Sigh.
> 
> Then was told on 7/7, it would be 3-5 more business days...today is the 5th business day, so I asked for an update...and was told it would be 3-5 business days before it closed, so tomorrow would likely be the day. I said, yes, it has been 5 days already, so you really mean 6, huh? No answer to that email of course.
> 
> Frustrating.


I also received the 3-5 day email this morning. They told me yesterday that they had not yet received the sellers documents. I kindly pointed out that they had received them last week and today, the email about closing. I understand that business takes time but why fib?I may have believed them but it seems as though we all get the standard excuses email from them.  Just say we are running 5-7 days after receiving all paperwork?


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

Updated:

My timeline so far:
Offer made and accepted: 5/16
Documents rec'd and returned: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/17
Passed ROFR: 5/26
Estoppel rec'd: 6/7
Closing docs rec'd: 6/28
Both docs confirmed arrived by FA: 7/6
Closed: 7/12
Deed recorded: 7/13


----------



## aokeefe

amccu18007 said:


> I also received the 3-5 day email this morning. They told me yesterday that they had not yet received the sellers documents. I kindly pointed out that they had received them last week and today, the email about closing. I understand that business takes time but why fib?I may have believed them but it seems as though we all get the standard excuses email from them.  Just say we are running 5-7 days after receiving all paperwork?


I also got the 3-5 (weekday) days email too. I'm just relieved that they finally received my sellers docs. I'll be stalking the Orange County Comptroller's website now.


----------



## amccu18007

aokeefe said:


> I also got the 3-5 (weekday) days email too. I'm just relieved that they finally received my sellers docs. I'll be stalking the Orange County Comptroller's website now.


I already started doing this! I know that it won't show up for a few days but I just can't help myself!


----------



## GoBlue96

I called member services today as it's been 11 days since my contract closed on the comptroller website.  I was told Disney received the documents on 7/6 and they are currently working on documents received on 7/3.  Good news for anyone who closed on our about July 1...  Getting closer...one baby step at a time!  
Stacey


----------



## condorthb

Has anyone else, that used First American, had to keep waiting for closing docs? I know when our broker received them (7/10), but she said First American will email them to me. Here it 7/14, still waiting.


----------



## Spartan86

condorthb said:


> Has anyone else, that used First American, had to keep waiting for closing docs? I know when our broker received them (7/10), but she said First American will email them to me. Here it 7/14, still waiting.


Hmm, not sure about the "broker received them" part, unless you mean your signed contract? We were with FA and from our notice of ROFR waiver until we received the closing Docs email was about 3 1/2 weeks. Our signed closing Docs were delivered to FA on 6/12 and we closed 7/11. Not super fast. Hang in there I feel your angst


----------



## condorthb

Spartan86 said:


> Hmm, not sure about the "broker received them" part, unless you mean your signed contract? We were with FA and from our notice of ROFR waiver until we received the closing Docs email was about 3 1/2 weeks. Our signed closing Docs were delivered to FA on 6/12 and we closed 7/11. Not super fast. Hang in there I feel your angst



I e-mailed broker about the status of our closing (ROFR passed 6/16). She told me closing docs were reviewed at her office 7/10, but I had to get them from FA via e-mail.


----------



## sunryzez

condorthb said:


> Has anyone else, that used First American, had to keep waiting for closing docs? I know when our broker received them (7/10), but she said First American will email them to me. Here it 7/14, still waiting.



My closing docs were dated 6/18 and I did not get them emailed to me until 6/28. I sent them back next day and we are still supposedly waiting for seller documents. However, from reading this board I think a lot of us are all in the same boat with this same company. It does seem to all close eventually just slowly....


----------



## Westy239

Just heard from the title company that a final point activity was ordered from Disney. Have to wait for that before the contract is sent to the county for recording. Isn't that done during estoppel?


----------



## CoensFamily2009

One more step! We received an email this morning that our closing documents and cashier $ was received and processed. They said they are now waiting on the Sellers. Our sellers were great with responding upon the offer being accepted, so here is hoping!
We waited 25 days from passing ROFR to Estoppel and honestly, if it wasn't for this board to advise to email FA and keep on it, I think we would have still been waiting.

Thank you guys for all the continued help!


----------



## 333disneymom

I am a current member who purchased resale. My resale is same use year.

Can anyone who recently closed who were prior members tell me how long it took for the points to be in your account? I've heard it's a little quicker for those with same use year, who titled documents the same. Thanks!


----------



## ITGirl50

condorthb said:


> Has anyone else, that used First American, had to keep waiting for closing docs? I know when our broker received them (7/10), but she said First American will email them to me. Here it 7/14, still waiting.


I'm waiting too. We passed ROFR on June 19th. Still haven't received the docs to sign and going on 25 days. Bonnie at Fidelity said she sent them back to them approved on Tuesday 7/11 and I should have them today 7/14. So disappointed it's taking this long and don't they cost more than another title companies?


----------



## sndral

333disneymom said:


> I am a current member who purchased resale. My resale is same use year.
> 
> Can anyone who recently closed who were prior members tell me how long it took for the points to be in your account? I've heard it's a little quicker for those with same use year, who titled documents the same. Thanks!


I closed 4/10/17 on my add on resale contract, it was recorded and to DVC 4/11/2017. The points were loaded in my account the evening of 4/21/2017. I know it was evening because I'd checked 3 pm my time (6 pm East Coast time) and they weren't loaded, I checked after work again which would have been 9 or 10 pm East Coast time (not expecting anything as it was long after close of business) and they were loaded - sweet, so I quick fast used those points to make a reservation . So 10 days for me.


----------



## ITGirl50

ITGirl50 said:


> I'm waiting too. We passed ROFR on June 19th. Still haven't received the docs to sign and going on 25 days. Bonnie at Fidelity said she sent them back to them approved on Tuesday 7/11 and I should have them today 7/14. So disappointed it's taking this long and don't they cost more than another title companies?


I just got mine in an email.


----------



## ahen

So after having no luck the last 2 days suddenly the stars aligned and I am in. To help others our deed was on the website on 6/29/17. Today I called and used option 2 and got my new membership number, while I was on hold with member services disney linked both our contacts together! I didn't do it, despite 2 different use years and being titled differently they are both there, asking me which contract I want to use to make reservations. The new one shows zero points but since its an October use year with no 2016 points to use that is what I expected.


----------



## Bbguy5

ahen said:


> So after having no luck the last 2 days suddenly the stars aligned and I am in. To help others our deed was on the website on 6/29/17. Today I called and used option 2 and got my new membership number, while I was on hold with member services disney linked both our contacts together! I didn't do it, despite 2 different use years and being titled differently they are both there, asking me which contract I want to use to make reservations. The new one shows zero points but since its an October use year with no 2016 points to use that is what I expected.



Yay, called again today and not there for me.


----------



## 333disneymom

sndral said:


> I closed 4/10/17 on my add on resale contract, it was recorded and to DVC 4/11/2017. The points were loaded in my account the evening of 4/21/2017. I know it was evening because I'd checked 3 pm my time (6 pm East Coast time) and they weren't loaded, I checked after work again which would have been 9 or 10 pm East Coast time (not expecting anything as it was long after close of business) and they were loaded - sweet, so I quick fast used those points to make a reservation . So 10 days for me.



That's great news! The DVC representative today had me worried. She told me it would take 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Nie0214

Bay Lake 100 points (delayed closing for 6/29)

Offer made 2/23
Offer accepted 2/24
Offer signed and returned by both parties 2/25
Sent in to ROFR 2/25
Passed ROFR 3/9

Closing docs received by me 5/25
Closing docs sent back 6/10 (no rush, since closing was late in the month)
Closing docs received by title company 6/12
Closed 6/29
Deed filed electronically 6/30
Membership Number Rc'd 7/17

Even with a delayed closing, the points getting our account has felt like the longest wait. >.<


----------



## aokeefe

Got word on Thursday that all paperwork was in and to expect closing in 3-5 days. Surprisingly got an email before 8 am this morning that we were closed. It's even been posted on the Comptroller's site. 

Almost at the end! When can I start calling Disney to see if some grateful MS member will give me my #? Flights were just released for April so I'm biting at the bit to line everything up!!!

Boardwalk 150 points
Offer Made & Accepted: 5/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/1
Passed ROFR: 6/13
Closing Docs Received: 6/29
Closing Docs Received back: 7/3
Sellers Docs Received back: 7/13
Closed: 7/14
Recorded: 7/17

Now on to the wait for membership number!


----------



## Bbguy5

Update:

6/2 offer made and accepted
6/13 passed ROFR
6/28 Closing DOCS received
7/1 Closing Docs Sent back
7/5 Closed
7/6 Recorded
7/17 Member #
??? Points Loaded


----------



## CoensFamily2009

Man, in this process we are finding out the squeaky wheel gets the grease. We had our closing documents and our $$ in day after we received them by email from First American. Our sellers.... not so much.
We emailed today to, "check on things". The company that we bought the contract from also said they would contact the sellers today to find out if they have been sent.

Squeaky wheel....


----------



## sunryzez

I'm trying to be patient but I am getting to the point of not even wanting this contract anymore. We started this process in the beginning of May and Ive been waiting three weeks now for the seller to return their documents. Anytime I contact the agent or title company it takes days to respon and it is short answers and they seem annoyed. What is the point where I can just say I don't want to do business with these people anymore????


----------



## GoBlue96

We're done!!!

200 SSR Feb UY
5/19 - offer made and accepted
6/2 - passed ROFR
6/23 - closing docs received
6/24 - closing docs signed and sent back
6/27- docs received by title co
6/30 - notified that we have closed and deed sent to county for recording! 
7/3 - Closed per comptroller site
7/17 - Points loaded!

So, just shy of two months from beginning to very end!  I'm so thankful to everyone on these boards for the very helpful information!

Stacey


----------



## KnightFamily

KnightFamily said:


> Our timeline (for various reasons) is crap. But whatever. We're here. We're almost at the finish line.
> 
> 100 pt AKL DEC contract.
> 
> Offer Accepted: 4/13
> ROFR: 4/20
> Passed ROFR: 5/9
> Closing docs: 6/9 (don't even get me started on that wait)
> Return docs: 6/23 (surprise! You need a notary, who took that long to make sure the contract was correct. Ugh!)
> Received close docs: 6/27
> Closed and deed recorded: 6/28
> 
> Now we're waiting on Disney... but I can wait that out because we won't be booking a trip until 2019. This process was really drawn out and I did not enjoy it. But I got a killer deal, so I'd still go resale again.



So I called Member Admin/Accounting today 7/17. Disney doesn't even have our contract yet. Seriously??? She looked up the contract number and the sellers name and couldn't find it. I don't believe this CM was an ill informed one either. She told me to call my title company (First American) to find out why they haven't even sent it yet. So now I've left a voicemail for Cammy.

I'm so not impressed with First American at all. I've had to chase them for every little step. It took multiple phone calls to even get them to send my closing paperwork (hence why it took 30 days). We know we're buying more resale. But I am NOT using First American again. I heard good reviews about them. But it seems in the last few months they've dropped the ball for many of us on this forum. 

Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## CarAnn

I am having issues on mine as well.  Mine has been a slow process on each step but I have been patient.  My closing paperwork was reviewed and approved by the broker the week of 7/3 and they indicated that I should have it last week.  I did not receive it and I let them know that late last week.  I received word today that I would have it by 5PM Eastern today and did not receive it.  I have let the broker know that.  I am not impressed with First American either.


----------



## NHLFAN

We are also still waiting...sent closing paperwork and cashiers check on 6/29 and First American hasn't replied to any of my emails in the last two weeks.


----------



## CoensFamily2009

NHLFAN said:


> We are also still waiting...sent closing paperwork and cashiers check on 6/29 and First American hasn't replied to any of my emails in the last two weeks.



That is awful!
We are dealing with an associate of Cammy instead of Cammy.
I am not sure why...  But when we emailed to check in with them today, her associate was quick to email back.

I am worried about the long wait...


----------



## Nie0214

If you all have First American and are still waiting, that's definitely no fun. :/ Remember there was a holiday and perhaps they are not staffed well for if someone takes a few days off.


----------



## 333disneymom

Almost there! Our BW membership has loaded. It doesn't have points yet. I think someone said it usually takes 24 hours for the points to load. Can't wait to book our next trip.


----------



## DisBride572011

I don't know how much longer I can wait! We have been waiting now 4 weeks and 1 day for the sellers to submit their closing documents!!! Up until this point, it has been smooth sailing.

5/17 - Offer Made and Accepted
5/30 - Passed ROFR
6/16 - Closing Docs Received
6/17 - Closing Docs Signed and Sent Back with $$$$
6/19 - Docs Received by Title Company
.....waiting, waiting, waiting, getting impatient!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bbguy5

Last Update: 46 days from offer to points loaded


6/2 offer made and accepted
6/13 passed ROFR
6/28 Closing DOCS received
7/1 Closing Docs Sent back
7/5 Closed
7/6 Recorded
7/17 Member #
7/18 Points Loaded


----------



## condorthb

DisBride572011 said:


> I don't know how much longer I can wait! We have been waiting now 4 weeks and 1 day for the sellers to submit their closing documents!!! Up until this point, it has been smooth sailing.
> 
> 5/17 - Offer Made and Accepted
> 5/30 - Passed ROFR
> 6/16 - Closing Docs Received
> 6/17 - Closing Docs Signed and Sent Back with $$$$
> 6/19 - Docs Received by Title Company
> .....waiting, waiting, waiting, getting impatient!!!!!!!!!



I'm not in that boat. 

But I am curious. How long would you wait for the seller to return docs, before asking out of contract (if closing date has passed).


----------



## DisBride572011

condorthb said:


> I'm not in that boat.
> 
> But I am curious. How long would you wait for the seller to return docs, before asking out of contract (if closing date has passed).



Per the closing document instructions, all parties have until 7/31 to submit the closing documents. I have also already made the title company contact the sellers and they said they were on vacation (for 3 weeks...) and said they would have it submitted well before the end of the month. So I guess, 7/31 is my cut off. I am not sure if some of the delay is because the sellers are international?!?!


----------



## aokeefe

Bbguy5 said:


> Last Update: 46 days from offer to points loaded
> 
> 
> 6/2 offer made and accepted
> 6/13 passed ROFR
> 6/28 Closing DOCS received
> 7/1 Closing Docs Sent back
> 7/5 Closed
> 7/6 Recorded
> 7/17 Member #
> 7/18 Points Loaded


Congrats! Is this contract your first or an add-on? (Just wondering so I can estimate my own timeline for points!)


----------



## 333disneymom

Bbguy5 said:


> Last Update: 46 days from offer to points loaded
> 
> 
> 6/2 offer made and accepted
> 7/18 Points Loaded



That's really quick! Congrats! Our offer was accepted 5/13. Our contract is listed online today! I'm hoping points will be there tomorrow, but our timeline would then be 68 days.


----------



## sunryzez

I just got an email from the title company. After three weeks the seller finally sent back the documents. However she said the warranty deed was executed incorrectly so they had to resend them the documents and wait for them to return them again. Does anyone have any idea what that means??? This has already been an almost three month process. I know I keep asking a lot of questions but this all just so stressful. I know a lot of you say that on the contract it says when both parties need to finish the documents but I can't find it on mine do you know where I can look?


----------



## Bbguy5

aokeefe said:


> Congrats! Is this contract your first or an add-on? (Just wondering so I can estimate my own timeline for points!)




First contract


----------



## KnightFamily

KnightFamily said:


> So I called Member Admin/Accounting today 7/17. Disney doesn't even have our contract yet. Seriously??? She looked up the contract number and the sellers name and couldn't find it. I don't believe this CM was an ill informed one either. She told me to call my title company (First American) to find out why they haven't even sent it yet. So now I've left a voicemail for Cammy.
> 
> I'm so not impressed with First American at all. I've had to chase them for every little step. It took multiple phone calls to even get them to send my closing paperwork (hence why it took 30 days). We know we're buying more resale. But I am NOT using First American again. I heard good reviews about them. But it seems in the last few months they've dropped the ball for many of us on this forum.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?



Update. I called First American yesterday and left a voicemail but heard nothing back. I emailed today based on people here saying email was a faster response. They emailed me back saying they got the confirmation from Disney yesterday. So clearly they forgot to send it and sent it yesterday. On her email it has a rate your experience link. They aren't going to like that. Literally every step I've had to email them and ask why it's taking so long and then magically somehow it gets done instantly. 

This is our first of many resale purchases. Along with a small direct contract (for discounts). Next time I do this I'm dictating the title company because this one failed. So now I will wait another 10-14 days and call Disney and try again for our members number.


----------



## amccu18007

Boardwalk 200 points

Offer made and accepted 6/3
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Closing docs received by me 7/5 sent out 7/7
Sellers docs received 7/7
Processed by Title company 7/13
Deed filed 7/18
Member Number???
Points transferred????

I am almost there!!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## CvilleDiane

For those using First American, have you given the feedback to your broker?  I'm waiting on ROFR right now, but I'm surprised my broker recommended them just a couple of weeks ago.  It seems like they're overwhelmed, so I hope she's being made aware of the issues and not continuing to recommend them. :-(


----------



## Westy239

Wilderness Lodge 50 pts.

May 18th -Offer made and accepted
May 20th - Contract signed and returned
May 22nd - sent to ROFR
May 31 - Passed ROFR
June 26th - Received closing docs
June 27th - Mailed closing docs
June 29th - Title Co. received docs
July 18th - Deed recorded per comptroller site

Next wait begins!


----------



## condorthb

My background info.

OKW 150

June 9th-Offer accepted
June 16-Passed ROFR
July  19-Still haven't received closing doc.

7/10 broker received copy of closing docs and said First American had to provide them to me within 6 business days. Which was yesterday. Broker said to e-mail her this mourning if I haven't received them yet.


----------



## CoensFamily2009

condorthb said:


> My background info.
> 
> OKW 150
> 
> June 9th-Offer accepted
> June 16-Passed ROFR
> July  19-Still haven't received closing doc.
> 
> 7/10 broker received copy of closing docs and said First American had to provide them to me within 6 business days. Which was yesterday. Broker said to e-mail her this mourning if I haven't received them yet.




Our timeline is pretty close to yours! Our offer was accepted June 4, Passed ROFR June 17. We had to email as well to check the "status" of our closing documents. We waited 25 days (gave some time because of Estoppel). 

We received our closing documents on Tuesday July 11, and had everything into them and processed on our end on July 13. Our issue is waiting for our sellers, why can't they be just as excited as us?! lol

I would keep on them, my husband says, squeaky wheel..

Good luck!!


----------



## DisneyBadger30

Hello all,

I'm new to the Disboards. Reading through the string of messages. Today I just got my 30 day notice for Disney to ROFR for a SSR at 100 points. I'm excited and a little nervous. Anybody know how many Saratoga Springs resort contracts Disney has been buying back recently? Or how long they take to let you know? Any information would e greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## amccu18007

DisneyBadger30 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the Disboards. Reading through the string of messages. Today I just got my 30 day notice for Disney to ROFR for a SSR at 100 points. I'm excited and a little nervous. Anybody know how many Saratoga Springs resort contracts Disney has been buying back recently? Or how long they take to let you know? Any information would e greatly appreciated! Thanks


For most, it seems like they hear between the 14-20 mark on average. A few have stretched beyond that and passed a few haven't What Disney is looking for is unknown. There seems to be no rhyme or reason.


----------



## DisneyBadger30

amccu18007 said:


> For most, it seems like they hear between the 14-20 mark on average. A few have stretched beyond that and passed a few haven't What Disney is looking for is unknown. There seems to be no rhyme or reason.



Thank you for the reply!


----------



## amccu18007

DisneyBadger30 said:


> Thank you for the reply!


I forgot to say congratulations and good luck


----------



## CarAnn

I got my documents yesterday morning!  I followed up because I needed to wire transfer my funds rather than sending a cashiers check and they sent the details right away.  Everything was sent back today.  Getting closer!


----------



## 333disneymom

We are finished!

5/11 Offer accepted
5/13 Paperwork in and moved to ROFR
5/30 passed ROFR
6/19 Closing DOCS received
6/21 Closing Docs Sent back
7/11 Closing
7/18 Membership added on DVC site
7/19 Points in account
7/19 Trip planned


----------



## DisneyBadger30

DisneyBadger30 said:


> Thank you for the reply!


 

Thank you! I appreciate it! It's exciting! Whatever happens will be for the best!


----------



## CoensFamily2009

CoensFamily2009---$72-$18738-250-OKW-Mar-250/16, 250/17, 250/18

6/4 Offer sent and accepted
6/11 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
6/17 passed ROFR
7/11 Closing Docs received
7/12 Closing Docs Returned - Ours
7/19 Closing Docs Returned - Sellers
7/20 Notified that both closing documents and funds were processed by FA, and will close in 2-4 business days!

** We are getting closer!!


----------



## DisneyBadger30

CoensFamily2009 said:


> CoensFamily2009---$72-$18738-250-OKW-Mar-250/16, 250/17, 250/18
> 
> 6/4 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/11 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
> 6/17 passed ROFR
> 7/11 Closing Docs received
> 7/12 Closing Docs Returned - Ours
> 7/19 Closing Docs Returned - Sellers
> 7/20 Notified that both closing documents and funds were processed by FA, and will close in 2-4 business days!
> 
> ** We are getting closer!!





CoensFamily2009 said:


> CoensFamily2009---$72-$18738-250-OKW-Mar-250/16, 250/17, 250/18
> 
> 6/4 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/11 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
> 6/17 passed ROFR
> 7/11 Closing Docs received
> 7/12 Closing Docs Returned - Ours
> 7/19 Closing Docs Returned - Sellers
> 7/20 Notified that both closing documents and funds were processed by FA, and will close in 2-4 business days!
> 
> ** We are getting closer!!


Congratulations !


----------



## CoensFamily2009

DisneyBadger30 said:


> Congratulations !


Thank you!!


----------



## amccu18007

Anyone know what day Disney is currently processing after being registered with the comptroller?


----------



## CoensFamily2009

CoensFamily2009---$72-$18738-250-OKW-Mar-250/16, 250/17, 250/18

6/4 Offer sent and accepted
6/11 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
6/17 passed ROFR
7/11 Closing Docs received
7/12 Closing Docs Returned - Ours
7/19 Closing Docs Returned - Sellers
7/20 Notified that both closing documents and funds were processed.
7/21 CLOSED!! And deed recorded on Comptroller!!
TBD - Membership number from Disney!!

Things are moving along quickly!!!!


----------



## CoensFamily2009

amccu18007 said:


> Anyone know what day Disney is currently processing after being registered with the comptroller?


I read yesterday they were on July 11th!


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Update:


Boardwalk 210 points
2017
Offer made and accepted 6/1
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Passed estoppel by 6/27
Closing docs received by me 6/27
Closing docs sent back 7/3
Closing docs received by title company 7/5
Sellers docs notarized 7/7
Closing 7/11
Deed filed 7/13
Membership number loaded into account 7/22
Points transferred ?


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

amccu18007 said:


> Anyone know what day Disney is currently processing after being registered with the comptroller?





CoensFamily2009 said:


> I read yesterday they were on July 11th!



My deed was recorded on the 13th and Disney received the final paperwork on the 14th. My membership # was recorded yesterday (21 Jul) but points haven't been loaded yet.


----------



## 333disneymom

amccu18007 said:


> Anyone know what day Disney is currently processing after being registered with the comptroller?





CoensFamily2009 said:


> I read yesterday they were on July 11th!


Mine was recorded the 11th and we had points on the 19th.



MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> My deed was recorded on the 13th and Disney received the final paperwork on the 14th. My membership # was recorded yesterday (21 Jul) but points haven't been loaded yet.



We had points loaded the day after our membership was showing online.


----------



## Spartan86

> We had points loaded the day after our membership was showing online.


Sorry, I forget...was this your first DVC purchase or an added contract?


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

333disneymom said:


> We had points loaded the day after our membership was showing online.



Still nothing this morning but I'm hoping it's because of the weekend. 
We are already members so I think that makes it easier.


----------



## ahen

MagicKingdomMommy80 said:


> Still nothing this morning but I'm hoping it's because of the weekend.
> We are already members so I think that makes it easier.


My points took 2 days and did load over the weekend. I too already was a member. I bet Monday at the latest


----------



## ITGirl50

Boulder Ridge 220 points August use year
Using Fidelity and First American Title
Everything went pretty fast and smooth except for receiving the closing docs to sign. I think the July 4th holiday delayed it a week. We are official owners of BRV!! Excited to add the points to our vacation home. 

6/6 Offer accepted
6/7 Paperwork in and moved to ROFR
6/19 passed ROFR
7/14 Closing DOCS received
7/17 Closing Docs received by Title Co for Buyer
7/21 Closing Docs received by Title Co for Seller
7/24 CLOSED!! and Deed Recorded on Orange County Controller
?? Points in account


----------



## ptlohmysoul

ptlohmysoul said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Boardwalk 210 points
> 2017
> Offer made and accepted 6/1
> Sent in to ROFR 6/5
> Passed ROFR 6/16
> Passed estoppel by 6/27
> Closing docs received by me 6/27
> Closing docs sent back 7/3
> Closing docs received by title company 7/5
> Sellers docs notarized 7/7
> Closing 7/11
> Deed filed 7/13
> Membership number loaded into account 7/22
> Points transferred ?



Points not yet transferred.  Assuming by COB today...we'll see.


----------



## amccu18007

ptlohmysoul said:


> Points not yet transferred.  Assuming by COB today...we'll see.


Was your account loaded on your existing membership or did you have to call and manually add it?


----------



## chcknctlt

So, I am being told that even though my contract was filed with Disney and they issued me my membership # that I can't access the site for 48 hours minimum until my points load up...is this true? I was under impression I could log on immediately.


----------



## Bbguy5

chcknctlt said:


> So, I am being told that even though my contract was filed with Disney and they issued me my membership # that I can't access the site for 48 hours minimum until my points load up...is this true? I was under impression I could log on immediately.



Should be able to call back if you have your membership number and get club id to sign in.  Points won't be there for another 24 hours but you can access.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

amccu18007 said:


> Was your account loaded on your existing membership or did you have to call and manually add it?



We have an existing membership and the additional membership was loaded there without me calling.  We purchased a different use year - wondering if that is causing a delay, or if they are just taking a little longer now.


----------



## amccu18007

ptlohmysoul said:


> We have an existing membership and the additional membership was loaded there without me calling.  We purchased a different use year - wondering if that is causing a delay, or if they are just taking a little longer now.


This is our situation too. I wonder if it is just random. How far out from closing did it show up?


----------



## ptlohmysoul

amccu18007 said:


> This is our situation too. I wonder if it is just random. How far out from closing did it show up?



11 calendar days.  Most everything has gone really fast.  It was delayed 6 calendar days for closing due to us not being able to send in closing docs.


----------



## amccu18007

ptlohmysoul said:


> 11 calendar days.  Most everything has gone really fast.  It was delayed 6 calendar days for closing due to us not being able to send in closing docs.


ours too. My contract was registered with the comptroller website early on the morning of the 18th so maybe I will see something at the end of this week. Thank you for sharing your timeline with me.


----------



## jmw33

After contract is signed by all parties, does Fidelity let you know its been moved to ROFR?


----------



## CvilleDiane

jmw33 said:


> After contract is signed by all parties, does Fidelity let you know its been moved to ROFR?



Yes, though it can take some time. Mine was signed by both parties 6/30 and didn't get sent to ROFR until 7/6.  I got an email from fidelity when it was sent with an attached copy.


----------



## jmw33

CvilleDiane said:


> Yes, though it can take some time. Mine was signed by both parties 6/30 and didn't get sent to ROFR until 7/6.  I got an email from fidelity when it was sent with an attached copy.


Thank you!


----------



## CoensFamily2009

CoensFamily2009---$72-$18738-250-OKW-Mar-250/16, 250/17, 250/18

6/4 Offer sent and accepted
6/11 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
6/17 passed ROFR
7/11 Closing Docs received
7/12 Closing Docs Returned - Ours
7/19 Closing Docs Returned - Sellers
7/20 Notified that both closing documents and funds were processed by FA, and will close in 2-4 business days
7/21 Closed and on Comptroller!!

**Waiting on Membership number and those points so we can book 2 vacations!! Come onnnnnnn Disney!


----------



## ptlohmysoul

amccu18007 said:


> ours too. My contract was registered with the comptroller website early on the morning of the 18th so maybe I will see something at the end of this week. Thank you for sharing your timeline with me.



The 18th? or the 13th?  Ours was on the comptroller site on the 13th.


----------



## amccu18007

ptlohmysoul said:


> The 18th? or the 13th?  Ours was on the comptroller site on the 13th.


The 18th. Everything has moved quickly until the week of the fourth of July. Even though all documents were returned in a timely fashion, the agent at the title company was away and things were backed up a bit. I am now just waiting for Disney to do there thing. We are already members and was hoping it would just be added to our account. I will call if I have to but know that it does take some time. I cant complain though as others have had to wait WAY longer each step of the way.

Have your points been loaded?


----------



## NJRutgersFan

I think i may have just gotten the award for the fastest time from offer to closing!

We purchased through DVC Resale Market, and used Magic Vacation Title

BLT- 200 Points, Aug use year

6/28 Offer sent and accepted
6/29 Sent to Disney for ROFR
7/18 passed ROFR
7/19 Closing Docs received  *(The DAY AFTER ROFR!!!)*
7/20 Closing Docs/Funds Returned 
7/25 Email from ***, and call from DVC Resale Market to confirm that it has closed.  *(27 days from offer to close, including the July 4th holiday!!)*
?/?? on Comptroller website
?/?? New account number obtained (this is a new use year for us)


----------



## aokeefe

I caved and called today (closed 7/14, deed recording 7/17- first resale contract) CM said I wasn't showing in the system yet and won't be until the letter is mailed out


----------



## aokeefe

NJRutgersFan said:


> I think i may have just gotten the award for the fastest time from offer to closing!
> 
> We purchased through DVC Resale Market, and used Magic Vacation Title
> 
> BLT- 200 Points, Aug use year
> 
> 6/28 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/29 Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/18 passed ROFR
> 7/19 Closing Docs received  *(The DAY AFTER ROFR!!!)*
> 7/20 Closing Docs/Funds Returned
> 7/25 Email from ***, and call from DVC Resale Market to confirm that it has closed.  *(27 days from offer to close, including the July 4th holiday!!)*
> ?/?? on Comptroller website
> ?/?? New account number obtained (this is a new use year for us)


Wow- that is super fast!!! Amazing!


----------



## NJRutgersFan

aokeefe said:


> Wow- that is super fast!!! Amazing!


I know - I kept on waiting for someone to say "nevermind, we screwed up, it's going to be awhile longer."  Especially when we got the closing documents the day after ROFR.  I'm used to waiting for estoppel after ROFR.  *** somehow must've gotten them concurrently.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

amccu18007 said:


> The 18th. Everything has moved quickly until the week of the fourth of July. Even though all documents were returned in a timely fashion, the agent at the title company was away and things were backed up a bit. I am now just waiting for Disney to do there thing. We are already members and was hoping it would just be added to our account. I will call if I have to but know that it does take some time. I cant complain though as others have had to wait WAY longer each step of the way.
> 
> Have your points been loaded?


Not yet.


----------



## amccu18007

NJRutgersFan said:


> I think i may have just gotten the award for the fastest time from offer to closing!
> 
> We purchased through DVC Resale Market, and used Magic Vacation Title
> 
> BLT- 200 Points, Aug use year
> 
> 6/28 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/29 Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/18 passed ROFR
> 7/19 Closing Docs received  *(The DAY AFTER ROFR!!!)*
> 7/20 Closing Docs/Funds Returned
> 7/25 Email from ***, and call from DVC Resale Market to confirm that it has closed.  *(27 days from offer to close, including the July 4th holiday!!)*
> ?/?? on Comptroller website
> ?/?? New account number obtained (this is a new use year for us)


That is awesome!!!


----------



## amccu18007

aokeefe said:


> I caved and called today (closed 7/14, deed recording 7/17- first resale contract) CM said I wasn't showing in the system yet and won't be until the letter is mailed out


I would wait a few more days and call back. You will have a number before you receive your welcome letter.


----------



## aokeefe

amccu18007 said:


> I would wait a few more days and call back. You will have a number before you receive your welcome letter.


Yeah I will try again on Thursday! So antsy!


----------



## cheygirl

NJRutgersFan said:


> I think i may have just gotten the award for the fastest time from offer to closing!
> 
> We purchased through DVC Resale Market, and used Magic Vacation Title
> 
> BLT- 200 Points, Aug use year
> 
> 6/28 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/29 Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/18 passed ROFR
> 7/19 Closing Docs received  *(The DAY AFTER ROFR!!!)*
> 7/20 Closing Docs/Funds Returned
> 7/25 Email from ***, and call from DVC Resale Market to confirm that it has closed.  *(27 days from offer to close, including the July 4th holiday!!)*
> ?/?? on Comptroller website
> ?/?? New account number obtained (this is a new use year for us)


Awesome! Congrats!  We used the same companies and we were 29 days from offer to close.  The deed was on the comptroller website the day after close.  We are just waiting for our member number.   I am so impatient now though. ;-)


----------



## NJRutgersFan

cheygirl said:


> Awesome! Congrats!  We used the same companies and we were 29 days from offer to close.  The deed was on the comptroller website the day after close.  We are just waiting for our member number.   I am so impatient now though. ;-)


Nice.  The deed just showed up on the comptroller website, about 2 hours after I was notified of the close.  I think the waiting from now until the member number arrives is the hardest part!


----------



## cheygirl

NJRutgersFan said:


> Nice.  The deed just showed up on the comptroller website, about 2 hours after I was notified of the close.  I think the waiting from now until the member number arrives is the hardest part!


I broke down and called!  I got my member number and activation code.  11 days after the deed was recorded.  Good luck!


----------



## aokeefe

cheygirl said:


> I broke down and called!  I got my member number and activation code.  11 days after the deed was recorded.  Good luck!


Are you a first time buyer?


----------



## sndral

For those of you new to the closing game wait - remember the normal member services option on the phone tree won't work - those are the wonderful CMs that are oh so helpful when you are using your points to reserve villas and the like, but they aren't very up on the nuts and bolts of adding membership timelines. You need to choose option 3 (I think) for member administration and even then if those lines are busy you'll get routed to a member services CM. The usual advice is that unless you have a 7 or 11 month deadline you need your new points for ASAP, waiting a couple of days extra is no big deal, easy to say when you aren't the one anxiously waiting


----------



## Bbguy5

sndral said:


> For those of you new to the closing game wait - remember the normal member services option on the phone tree won't work - those are the wonderful CMs that are oh so helpful when you are using your points to reserve villas and the like, but they aren't very up on the nuts and bolts of adding membership timelines. You need to choose option 3 (I think) for member administration and even then if those lines are busy you'll get routed to a member services CM. The usual advice is that unless you have a 7 or 11 month deadline you need your new points for ASAP, waiting a couple of days extra is no big deal, easy to say when you aren't the one anxiously waiting



Opt 2 opt 2 worked for me


----------



## sndral

Bbguy5 said:


> Opt 2 opt 2 worked for me


Maybe it was option 2 (I was buying contract #2 back in April & the options had changed from a couple of years ago when I was buying our first contract)- & there's a second option to be made too, I just know it's _not option 1 _


----------



## cheygirl

aokeefe said:


> Are you a first time buyer?


Yes!  I bought resale.


----------



## aokeefe

cheygirl said:


> Yes!  I bought resale.


Good to know!! Gives me hope I can get mine!


----------



## Spartan86

cheygirl said:


> I broke down and called!  I got my member number and activation code.  11 days after the deed was recorded.  Good luck!


I was looking at the DVC site yesterday from a "new user" standpoint. It looks like anyone could set up a sign on. So as a new owner, do you set up the sign on and then use the member number and activation code somewhere on the dashboard to link your newly purchased membership to your account? I'm about a week behind you.


----------



## CoensFamily2009

NJRutgersFan said:


> I think i may have just gotten the award for the fastest time from offer to closing!
> 
> We purchased through DVC Resale Market, and used Magic Vacation Title
> 
> BLT- 200 Points, Aug use year
> 
> 6/28 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/29 Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/18 passed ROFR
> 7/19 Closing Docs received  *(The DAY AFTER ROFR!!!)*
> 7/20 Closing Docs/Funds Returned
> 7/25 Email from ***, and call from DVC Resale Market to confirm that it has closed.  *(27 days from offer to close, including the July 4th holiday!!)*
> ?/?? on Comptroller website
> ?/?? New account number obtained (this is a new use year for us)




Wheres the Estoppel?


----------



## amccu18007

CoensFamily2009 said:


> Wheres the Estoppel?


They have been doing estoppel and ROFR at the same time it seems. Not sure how but they are.....


----------



## Spartan86

Spartan86 said:


> I was looking at the DVC site yesterday from a "new user" standpoint. It looks like anyone could set up a sign on. So as a new owner, do you set up the sign on and then use the member number and activation code somewhere on the dashboard to link your newly purchased membership to your account? I'm about a week behind you.


Just noticed I can sign in with my existing Disney (MDE) credentials and then get to the "are you a member?" Page. Cool. So will my wife and I each be able to sign on with our own credentials and use the same member number and activation code?


----------



## Jessica Knepfle

amccu18007 said:


> They have been doing estoppel and ROFR at the same time it seems. Not sure how but they are.....


Has this happened to other people? Just passed ROFR today


----------



## amccu18007

Jessica Knepfle said:


> Has this happened to other people? Just passed ROFR today


Ours did as well. It took us almost three weeks to get our closing documents due to the holiday and our title agent was on vacation but estoppel was already completed by the time we passed ROFR.


----------



## amccu18007

Spartan86 said:


> Just noticed I can sign in with my existing Disney (MDE) credentials and then get to the "are you a member?" Page. Cool. So will my wife and I each be able to sign on with our own credentials and use the same member number and activation code?


I believe that my husband and I each had our own codes.


----------



## pdude81

aokeefe said:


> Yeah I will try again on Thursday! So antsy!


I closed on the 17th as well and called today to check in since I am already a member and figured they have to at least talk to me.  I was told they are working on the 13th as of today and probably won't get to the 17th until next week.  You may want to wait until Monday or Tuesday to talk to MA


----------



## ArielSRL

NJRutgersFan said:


> I think i may have just gotten the award for the fastest time from offer to closing!
> 
> We purchased through DVC Resale Market, and used Magic Vacation Title
> 
> BLT- 200 Points, Aug use year
> 
> 6/28 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/29 Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/18 passed ROFR
> 7/19 Closing Docs received  *(The DAY AFTER ROFR!!!)*
> 7/20 Closing Docs/Funds Returned
> 7/25 Email from ***, and call from DVC Resale Market to confirm that it has closed.  *(27 days from offer to close, including the July 4th holiday!!)*
> ?/?? on Comptroller website
> ?/?? New account number obtained (this is a new use year for us)


Love to read this as we are purchasing through DVC Resale Market and using Magic Vacation Title. Heard tonight that Disney waived ROFR after submitting 7/7. Hoping it goes quickly!


----------



## ArielSRL

cheygirl said:


> Awesome! Congrats!  We used the same companies and we were 29 days from offer to close.  The deed was on the comptroller website the day after close.  We are just waiting for our member number.   I am so impatient now though. ;-)


This is getting me excited as we used the same companies, as well. Just received word that Disney waived ROFR today. Will see how long it takes....


----------



## ArielSRL

Jessica Knepfle said:


> Has this happened to other people? Just passed ROFR today





amccu18007 said:


> Ours did as well. It took us almost three weeks to get our closing documents due to the holiday and our title agent was on vacation but estoppel was already completed by the time we passed ROFR.


We just passed ROFR today as well so it will be interesting to see how fast it all happens...


----------



## ArielSRL

So I am brand new to this thread and DVC! We are purchasing a 100 pt contract at BRV through DVC Resale market, using Magic Vacation Title. Contract listed, we offered, and it was accepted on 7/5, submitted to Disney for ROFR 7/7, Disney waived today 7/25.


----------



## amccu18007

ArielSRL said:


> So I am brand new to this thread and DVC! We are purchasing a 100 pt contract at BRV through DVC Resale market, using Magic Vacation Title. Contract listed, we offered, and it was accepted on 7/5, submitted to Disney for ROFR 7/7, Disney waived today 7/25.


It seems as though Magic Vacation Title has been motoring along so you should see something soon  Congrats!


----------



## DisBride572011

NJRutgersFan said:


> I think i may have just gotten the award for the fastest time from offer to closing!
> 
> We purchased through DVC Resale Market, and used Magic Vacation Title
> 
> BLT- 200 Points, Aug use year
> 
> 6/28 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/29 Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/18 passed ROFR
> 7/19 Closing Docs received  *(The DAY AFTER ROFR!!!)*
> 7/20 Closing Docs/Funds Returned
> 7/25 Email from ***, and call from DVC Resale Market to confirm that it has closed.  *(27 days from offer to close, including the July 4th holiday!!)*
> ?/?? on Comptroller website
> ?/?? New account number obtained (this is a new use year for us)




WOW! So fast! Excited for you


----------



## Tlmb615

Animal Kingdom 25 points

Offer made & accepted 6/26
Sent to ROFR: 6/28
Passed ROFR: 7/15

Was told closing Estoppel could take 3 weeks...Seems like it has been forever....but realized it has only been 11 days  

Boardwalk 25 points
Offer made & accepted 7/14
Sent to ROFR: 7/14

What!!?  It has only been 12 days  The waiting is killing me


----------



## ptlohmysoul

UPDATE:  
Boardwalk 210 points
2017
Offer made and accepted 6/1
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Passed estoppel by 6/27
Closing docs received by me 6/27
Closing docs sent back 7/3
Closing docs received by title company 7/5
Sellers docs notarized 7/7
Closing 7/11
Deed filed 7/13
Membership number loaded into account 7/22
Points transferred 7/25



pdude81 said:


> I closed on the 17th as well and called today to check in since I am already a member and figured they have to at least talk to me.  I was told they are working on the 13th as of today and probably won't get to the 17th until next week.  You may want to wait until Monday or Tuesday to talk to MA



I broke down and called yesterday, as I was concerned something was wrong with my account only - looks like you were told the reason yesterday.


----------



## cheygirl

Spartan86 said:


> I was looking at the DVC site yesterday from a "new user" standpoint. It looks like anyone could set up a sign on. So as a new owner, do you set up the sign on and then use the member number and activation code somewhere on the dashboard to link your newly purchased membership to your account? I'm about a week behind you.


Since I already had a My Disney Experience account, my username was that email and same password.  So I didn't have to set up as a new owner.  I just needed the membership number, activation code and club ID and then it all linked together.  When I logged in for the first time it prompted me for those numbers.


----------



## cheygirl

ArielSRL said:


> This is getting me excited as we used the same companies, as well. Just received word that Disney waived ROFR today. Will see how long it takes....


Congrats and good luck with the rest of the process!  We had excellent communication from both companies.


----------



## cheygirl

Spartan86 said:


> Just noticed I can sign in with my existing Disney (MDE) credentials and then get to the "are you a member?" Page. Cool. So will my wife and I each be able to sign on with our own credentials and use the same member number and activation code?


You click yes you are a member and it then it asks for the codes.  I was told the activation code was a one time code and it had a time limit.  My husband doesn't have his own MDE account so I can't help sorry.


----------



## Spartan86

cheygirl said:


> You click yes you are a member and it then it asks for the codes.  I was told the activation code was a one time code and it had a time limit.  My husband doesn't have his own MDE account so I can't help sorry.


Thank you!


----------



## ArielSRL

amccu18007 said:


> It seems as though Magic Vacation Title has been motoring along so you should see something soon  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## ArielSRL

cheygirl said:


> Congrats and good luck with the rest of the process!  We had excellent communication from both companies.


Thank you!


----------



## KnightFamily

And We're done. Finally. 

100 pt AKL DEC contract. 

Offer Accepted: 4/13
ROFR: 4/20
Passed ROFR: 5/9
Closing docs: 6/9 (don't even get me started on that wait)
Return docs: 6/23 (surprise! You need a notary, who took that long to make sure the contract was correct. Ugh!)
Received close docs: 6/27
Closed and deed recorded: 6/28
Disney confirmation: 7/17
Member number: 7/26

Three and a half months. But I got my first welcome home, and the CMs I spoke with so helpful and friendly. Makes the whole process worth it. Now, to finish paying this one off and on to the next contract.


----------



## ywgckp

My first post here, moving over from the ROFR board:

275 BWV contract, December use year

Offer accepted: 7/7
Submitted to ROFR: 7/10
Passed ROFR: 7/25
Estoppel: 7/26 (seems quick, but confirmed by my title company rep, and on the online status documents - it was apparently sent back by Disney with the ROFR waiver)
Closing docs: ?? - I have sent in all my information, so we're waiting on the sellers, and then the title company will prepare and send them out

Not sure if the Estoppel certificate and ROFR waiver are coming together as a package from DVD now, or if this is just an aberration, but I see others have seen it as well.  Should shave a few weeks off the process!


----------



## Princess Larrel

Just called ... they are working on the 17th now.
My resale contract was recorded on 07/19.  She told me that I should call back late Friday afternoon and they should have it done....if not, definitely Monday.


----------



## Tlmb615

ywgckp said:


> My first post here, moving over from the ROFR board:
> 
> 275 BWV contract, December use year
> 
> Offer accepted: 7/7
> Submitted to ROFR: 7/10
> Passed ROFR: 7/25
> Estoppel: 7/26 (seems quick, but confirmed by my title company rep, and on the online status documents - it was apparently sent back by Disney with the ROFR waiver)
> Closing docs: ?? - I have sent in all my information, so we're waiting on the sellers, and then the title company will prepare and send them out
> 
> Not sure if the Estoppel certificate and ROFR waiver are coming together as a package from DVD now, or if this is just an aberration, but I see others have seen it as well.  Should shave a few weeks off the process!


Who is the broker?


----------



## ywgckp

Tlmb615 said:


> Who is the broker?



Broker is Fidelity, title company is Timeshare Title.


----------



## Spartan86

Now it's time to say goodbye...to this thread. Called MA today and received member number and activation code. And booked a stay   I figured they must know something as I received the "Dream it Forward" email this morning.

4/27 - offered and Accepted
5/5 sent to ROFR
5/16 passed ROFR
6/9 Closing Docs received
6/10 Closing Docs sent
6/12 Docs delivered to Title Compamy
6/15 Title company advises  Docs received
7/11 notified closing complete
7/13 deed recorded on OCC website
7/21 Deed and Title info received from title company
7/21 Membership Account established by Disney
7/26 (or before) points loaded
Fidelity Resales
First American Title


----------



## Spartan86

ywgckp said:


> Broker is Fidelity, title company is Timeshare Title.


Did you specify the Title company or did Fidelity suggest/choose?


----------



## ywgckp

Spartan86 said:


> Did you specify the Title company or did Fidelity suggest/choose?



I used the title company Fidelity suggested, although I have no idea why they suggested Timeshare Title for me, as it sounds like most other Fidelity customers seem to have used First American Title.

After only 24 hours, though, I have been really happy with Timeshare Title.  They have a web based tool that's updated to reflect your current status, and emails have been responded to within minutes.


----------



## Spartan86

Spartan86 said:


> Just noticed I can sign in with my existing Disney (MDE) credentials and then get to the "are you a member?" Page. Cool. So will my wife and I each be able to sign on with our own credentials and use the same member number and activation code?


Answering my own question for information purposes. I called today and was given my member number and Club number. I was then transferred to get my activation code. The second operator noticed my Wife's name on the membership and asked if I wanted her number/code as well. BTW our club numbers are xxx.1 and xxx.2. Anyway, both of us were able to sign on to the DVC site with our existing MDE credentials and then use our club numbers and activation codes to activate access to our membership and contract. Our MDE apps, under memberships and passes show our DVC affiliation and our respective club numbers.


----------



## amccu18007

Spartan86 said:


> Answering my own question for information purposes. I called today and was given my member number and Club number. I was then transferred to get my activation code. The second operator noticed my Wife's name on the membership and asked if I wanted her number/code as well. BTW our club numbers are xxx.1 and xxx.2. Anyway, both of us were able to sign on to the DVC site with our existing MDE credentials and then use our club numbers and activation codes to activate access to our membership and contract. Our MDE apps, under memberships and passes show our DVC affiliation and our respective club numbers.


Thank you for sharing this! I am hoping that mine with show up but feel prepared now if it doesn't. Glad you are closed and onto planning vacations.


----------



## AzGoofyDad

Ugggh, using First American Title which really seems to be on snails pace right now. I was sent to ROFR 6/12 and passed 6/23. Emailed for closing docs at three weeks as I was told they would be in, was told to email last week. 

Emailed Tuesday, docs were approved by broker on Monday, should have by today (7/26), still none. While Bonnie has been good emailing back, I will not use First American Title again. I'm probably still 6 weeks from points at the pace they work, which sucks. I have a January trip, I have a backup cash trip booked, but man would like to save the $3000+ on lodging. 

My seller has been great, he sent all his stuff in before I did on the initial contract. I know he will send closing quick too, so they can't use that excuse.


----------



## DVCMinnie2532

cheygirl said:


> Awesome! Congrats!  We used the same companies and we were 29 days from offer to close.  The deed was on the comptroller website the day after close.  We are just waiting for our member number.   I am so impatient now though. ;-)


Same here! Magic vacation title has been awesome and quick. Deed recorded one day after closing. Closing was day after I FedExd my check. There is no way it could go any faster. Now just waiting for member number


----------



## Tlmb615

ywgckp said:


> Broker is Fidelity, title company is Timeshare Title.



I had been reading that the process can go pretty slow with them.  So happy to see it went well for you


----------



## ITGirl50

ywgckp said:


> I used the title company Fidelity suggested, although I have no idea why they suggested Timeshare Title for me, as it sounds like most other Fidelity customers seem to have used First American Title.
> 
> After only 24 hours, though, I have been really happy with Timeshare Title.  They have a web based tool that's updated to reflect your current status, and emails have been responded to within minutes.


I complained to Bonnie about how slow First American was and that a lot of people are complaining about them on Disboards. She said they are trying not to use them now. Of course this was after we had to use them. Our contract passed estoppel on July 1, we didn't get the contracts to sign until July 14th. The seller and we returned the documents in a couple of days. The contract closed and posted on July 24. 

There were banked 2015 points that could have been used by the end of July 2017 and we were willing to use them (rooms are available) but the title company was so slow we can't now. Now I'm hoping to book on Aug 3 for our 7 month window for March 3. Fortunately ROFR only took two weeks and the seller has been as fast as us to get it done, so there has been no extra waiting for the seller. Almost there! Saved $18,000 over direct purchase on a fully loaded contract. The savings was worth the wait.


----------



## Tlmb615

ITGirl50 said:


> I complained to Bonnie about how slow First American was and that a lot of people are complaining about them on Disboards. She said they are trying not to use them now. Of course this was after we had to use them. Our contract passed estoppel on July 1, we didn't get the contracts to sign until July 14th. The seller and we returned the documents in a couple of days. The contract closed and posted on July 24.
> 
> There were banked 2015 points that could have been used by the end of July 2017 and we were willing to use them (rooms are available) but the title company was so slow we can't now. Now I'm hoping to book on Aug 3 for our 7 month window for March 3. Fortunately ROFR only took two weeks and the seller has been as fast as us to get it done, so there has been no extra waiting for the seller. Almost there! Saved $18,000 over direct purchase on a fully loaded contract. The savings was worth the wait.



When did you pass ROFR?  We passed on July 15th and were told First American was the title company.  Not sure how much they are not using them lol


----------



## condorthb

ITGirl50 said:


> I complained to Bonnie about how slow First American was and that a lot of people are complaining about them on Disboards. She said they are trying not to use them now. Of course this was after we had to use them. Our contract passed estoppel on July 1, we didn't get the contracts to sign until July 14th. The seller and we returned the documents in a couple of days. The contract closed and posted on July 24.
> 
> There were banked 2015 points that could have been used by the end of July 2017 and we were willing to use them (rooms are available) but the title company was so slow we can't now. Now I'm hoping to book on Aug 3 for our 7 month window for March 3. Fortunately ROFR only took two weeks and the seller has been as fast as us to get it done, so there has been no extra waiting for the seller. Almost there! Saved $18,000 over direct purchase on a fully loaded contract. The savings was worth the wait.



It took 34 days from passing ROFR before we received the closing documents from First American. I had to get our broker to e-mail them and ask about the delay.


----------



## Tlmb615

Ugh I am dying now and it has only been 12 days.  We used First American in the past for a transfer, Disney recommended them.  It took a while too but we didn't think much about it at the time.  I thought about emailing the person at First American who did the transfer to get more information...


----------



## CvilleDiane

ITGirl50 said:


> I complained to Bonnie about how slow First American was and that a lot of people are complaining about them on Disboards. She said they are trying not to use them now. Of course this was after we had to use them. Our contract passed estoppel on July 1, we didn't get the contracts to sign until July 14th. The seller and we returned the documents in a couple of days. The contract closed and posted on July 24.



I'm glad you told Bonnie! We are working with her too, but also already submitted with First American. (Still waiting on ROFR here.)


----------



## ITGirl50

Tlmb615 said:


> When did you pass ROFR?  We passed on July 15th and were told First American was the title company.  Not sure how much they are not using them lol


We passed on June 19th. Probably before they changed.


----------



## ITGirl50

Tlmb615 said:


> Ugh I am dying now and it has only been 12 days.  We used First American in the past for a transfer, Disney recommended them.  It took a while too but we didn't think much about it at the time.  I thought about emailing the person at First American who did the transfer to get more information...


I had Cammy's (First American) contact information from a previous contract from a different broker company that didn't pass ROFR. I didn't get it from Fidelity.  I couldn't get any information from Bonnie on how it was going so I emailed Cammy directly. Guess what? That day Cammy emailed me the contracts to sign and apologized  for the delay. If I didn't do that, I'm sure I would have waited several more days.

I started communicating directly with Cammy and skipping Fidelity and got better responses. Fidelity sent an email that we had closed two days after the title company told me. Ridiculous! I just don't think Fidelity cares after they have made the sale. They spend their time selling and making deals not pushing the title company on deals already done. Of course we still paid the extra $195 admin fee to use Fidelity, but Fidelity has the best prices so what are you going to do?


----------



## Tlmb615

ITGirl50 said:


> I had Cammy's (First American) contact information from a previous contract from a different broker company that didn't pass ROFR. I didn't get it from Fidelity.  I couldn't get any information from Bonnie on how it was going so I emailed Cammy directly. Guess what? That day Cammy emailed me the contracts to sign and apologized  for the delay. If I didn't do that, I'm sure I would have waited several more days.
> 
> I started communicating directly with Cammy and skipping Fidelity and got better responses. Fidelity sent an email that we had closed two days after the title company told me. Ridiculous! I just don't think Fidelity cares after they have made the sale. They spend their time selling and making deals not pushing the title company on deals already done. Of course we still paid the extra $195 admin fee to use Fidelity, but Fidelity has the best prices so what are you going to do?



I just emailed the person who did our transfer, just hope she is still there.  

Thanks so much for the info


----------



## chcknctlt

Anyone else waiting on points to be entered into your account, expect it to be a while. Been waiting since Monday AM and nothing. Spoke to Admin and they said that there are people out sick, so the logs are all backed up and no approximate date can be given for the deposit. All this while there is a 3 day res available for next month when we are trying to go but we can't book b/c they can't get their stuff together.


----------



## MagicKingdomMommy80

And we're done!

Offer made and accepted: 5/16
Documents rec'd and returned: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/17
Passed ROFR: 5/26
Estoppel rec'd: 6/7
Closing docs rec'd: 6/28
Both docs confirmed arrived by FA: 7/6
Closed: 7/12
Deed Recorded: 7/13
Documents rec'd by Disney: 7/14
New membership # appears in my existing profile: 7/21
Points loaded: 7/26

71 days total


----------



## chcknctlt

Finally

Offer made and accepted: 5/19
Documents rec'd and returned: 5/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/24
Passed ROFR: 6/2
Closing docs rec'd: 6/20
Both docs confirmed arrived by FA: 7/6
Closed: 7/14
Deed Recorded: 7/14
New membership # appears in my existing profile: 7/24
Points loaded: 7/27


----------



## CvilleDiane

chcknctlt said:


> Finally



Congrats! Was the 3 day res still available?? Hope you were able to book!


----------



## chcknctlt

CvilleDiane said:


> Congrats! Was the 3 day res still available?? Hope you were able to book!



Somehow it held up and we got it. It isn't our home resort which my wife is a LITTLE bummed out about, since it is our first trip in but the Saratoga Springs looks nice, so she will get over it.


----------



## CvilleDiane

chcknctlt said:


> Somehow it held up and we got it. It isn't our home resort which my wife is a LITTLE bummed out about, since it is our first trip in but the Saratoga Springs looks nice, so she will get over it.



Yay!  Sounds like you should waitlist your home resort too!


----------



## w84no1

AzGoofyDad said:


> Ugggh, using First American Title which really seems to be on snails pace right now. I was sent to ROFR 6/12 and passed 6/23. Emailed for closing docs at three weeks as I was told they would be in, was told to email last week.
> 
> Emailed Tuesday, docs were approved by broker on Monday, should have by today (7/26), still none. While Bonnie has been good emailing back, I will not use First American Title again. I'm probably still 6 weeks from points at the pace they work, which sucks. I have a January trip, I have a backup cash trip booked, but man would like to save the $3000+ on lodging.
> 
> My seller has been great, he sent all his stuff in before I did on the initial contract. I know he will send closing quick too, so they can't use that excuse.



Me too, we passed ROFR on 7/15 still waiting on Estopple and Closing documents from First American, but Bonnie has answered every question quickly.


----------



## Tlmb615

w84no1 said:


> Me too, we passed ROFR on 7/15 still waiting on Estopple and Closing documents from First American, but Bonnie has answered every question quickly.



I also passed on 7/15 and have been afraid to check with Bonnie.

Did she give you any information?


----------



## aokeefe

Almost done- got my membership # and activation and club codes. Points aren't loaded yet.

Sorry that so many of you are having trouble with First American- we used them too and didn't have any issues. (Of course at the time I thought I was having issues with them but it was all bc the seller took so longer to return docs than I was expecting).


----------



## chcknctlt

CvilleDiane said:


> Yay!  Sounds like you should waitlist your home resort too!



Explain further please. I am not too up to date on wait list. Can we switch the reservation easily?


----------



## w84no1

Tlmb615 said:


> I also passed on 7/15 and have been afraid to check with Bonnie.
> 
> Did she give you any information?



She said that it could take 3 weeks for Estoppel and closing documents to be sent.


----------



## CvilleDiane

chcknctlt said:


> Explain further please. I am not too up to date on wait list. Can we switch the reservation easily?



It's easy to add a waitlist request online.  The super short summary:  You just search for the rooms you want in the reservation tool, and it'll offer you to waitlist if they're not all available.  As part of the waitlist request, there will be a section where it asks you if you have an existing reservation.  This is where you'll put in the info about your SSR reservation so that it'll cancel that automatically if it comes through.  You may want to call Member Services for your first waitlist just to be walked through the nuances.  Good luck!!


----------



## AzGoofyDad

w84no1 said:


> She said that it could take 3 weeks for Estoppel and closing documents to be sent.



My three weeks ago the was 14th, I still don't have docs from them yet. My seller is trying to sell his three contracts and returns his documents right away, saw another one of his on the comptroller website sign and notarized within a day of receiving docs. I've emailed with no response other than should have had yesterday.

Got my cashiers check ready to go too.


----------



## amccu18007

Updated...

Boardwalk 200 points

Offer made and accepted 6/3
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Closing docs received by me 7/5 sent out 7/7
Sellers docs received 7/7
Processed by Title company 7/13
Deed filed 7/18
Member Number 7/27
Points transferred????

I am already a member and yesterday afternoon, my new membership showed up! I didn't have to call or anything! I am hoping that they points are loaded today but if not I will call MA to see what the timeline on that will be. I am at the end of the tunnel here! Woohoo!!!


----------



## DisBride572011

DisBride572011 said:


> I don't know how much longer I can wait! We have been waiting now 4 weeks and 1 day for the sellers to submit their closing documents!!! Up until this point, it has been smooth sailing.
> 
> 5/17 - Offer Made and Accepted
> 5/30 - Passed ROFR
> 6/16 - Closing Docs Received
> 6/17 - Closing Docs Signed and Sent Back with $$$$
> 6/19 - Docs Received by Title Company
> .....waiting, waiting, waiting, getting impatient!!!!!!!!!



Just for fun, yesterday I checked the comptroller site...and it says that the deed was recorded on 7/18!! Does that just mean that the title company forgot to notify me that we closed? Am I really THIS.CLOSE now?!?!


----------



## aokeefe

DisBride572011 said:


> Just for fun, yesterday I checked the comptroller site...and it says that the deed was recorded on 7/18!! Does that just mean that the title company forgot to notify me that we closed? Am I really THIS.CLOSE now?!?!


Oh wow! I do think you weren't notified!!


----------



## CoensFamily2009

DisBride572011 said:


> Just for fun, yesterday I checked the comptroller site...and it says that the deed was recorded on 7/18!! Does that just mean that the title company forgot to notify me that we closed? Am I really THIS.CLOSE now?!?!



I agree! I think you were not notified!


----------



## aokeefe

amccu18007 said:


> Updated...
> 
> Boardwalk 200 points
> 
> Offer made and accepted 6/3
> Sent in to ROFR 6/5
> Passed ROFR 6/16
> Closing docs received by me 7/5 sent out 7/7
> Sellers docs received 7/7
> Processed by Title company 7/13
> Deed filed 7/18
> Member Number 7/27
> Points transferred????
> 
> I am already a member and yesterday afternoon, my new membership showed up! I didn't have to call or anything! I am hoping that they points are loaded today but if not I will call MA to see what the timeline on that will be. I am at the end of the tunnel here! Woohoo!!!


Got my number yesterday too! Waiting for points to load too- update if you call MA today!


----------



## ILDisneyfan

chcknctlt said:


> Finally
> 
> Offer made and accepted: 5/19
> Documents rec'd and returned: 5/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/24
> Passed ROFR: 6/2
> Closing docs rec'd: 6/20
> Both docs confirmed arrived by FA: 7/6
> Closed: 7/14
> Deed Recorded: 7/14
> New membership # appears in my existing profile: 7/24
> Points loaded: 7/27



This makes me hopeful I'll get my points loaded soon, I saw my new membership number pop up in my account on 7/22, and still no points are loaded as of this morning.  I just called and was told I need to give it at least 7 business days for them to load points.

Updated - points loaded on 7/28 about 2 hours after I called.


----------



## amccu18007

aokeefe said:


> Got my number yesterday too! Waiting for points to load too- update if you call MA today!


I am trying to wait patiently for them for to do their thing today but I will report back if I can't...lol


----------



## amccu18007

Okay, I broke down and called. I spoke with a very nice women who spent some time looking around my account. She said that once the numbers are showing up on the accounts that it seems to be taking 4-5 business days for the points to be loaded. She said that they were a little swamped. She confirmed my account, pulled the original contract to see how many would be on but that was really all that she could do. So, I guess it is back to waiting to plan my vacation....hopefully, this helps.


----------



## Almondmilktea

Here is mine...will keep this updated as I go...
Aulani 200 points
The Timeshare Store
First American Title

Offer made and accepted: 7/27
Documents rec'd and returned: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 7/28
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel rec'd: 
Closing docs rec'd: 
Both docs confirmed arrived by FA: 
Closed: 
Deed Recorded: 
Documents rec'd by Disney: 
New membership # appears in my profile: 
Points loaded:


----------



## sndral

chcknctlt said:


> Explain further please. I am not too up to date on wait list. Can we switch the reservation easily?


The wait list actually does that for you if it comes through. You can also take up the 'stalking the RAT' hobby  by checking the resort availability tool on the member website and if your dates pop open (sometimes the waitlist doesn't grab what people want) and call or whatever to change your reservation. I find the folks in the member services forum https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-member-services.89/ to be super helpful & experts in all things DVC membership related like how to cancel/rebook, reallocate points, etc.


DisBride572011 said:


> Just for fun, yesterday I checked the comptroller site...and it says that the deed was recorded on 7/18!! Does that just mean that the title company forgot to notify me that we closed? Am I really THIS.CLOSE now?!?!


Why yes, yes it does mean someone forgot to send you an email  And you are now the legal owner of those points and if you recorded 7/18 then you could see those points loaded and be able to use them perhaps as early as 7/28 but most likely a few days thereafter. If you are a new member and need access to the points to meet a 7 or 11 month deadline it might be worth it to call DVC in the next couple of days to get your member number and activation code to set up your DVC online account access.


----------



## AzGoofyDad

AzGoofyDad said:


> My three weeks ago the was 14th, I still don't have docs from them yet. My seller is trying to sell his three contracts and returns his documents right away, saw another one of his on the comptroller website sign and notarized within a day of receiving docs. I've emailed with no response other than should have had yesterday.
> 
> Got my cashiers check ready to go too.



Finally got closing docs today, 5 weeks after ROFR, emailing broker daily for a few days, and calling title company yesterday. Title company told me they emailed they emailed them Tuesday, broker said they were CC'd Wednesday. Today got emails from four different people with closing docs, they really wanted to make sure I got them.

Good news is my seller sent them back already and will be there before mine.


----------



## Tlmb615

w84no1 said:


> She said that it could take 3 weeks for Estoppel and closing documents to be sent.




So I sent First American Title an email yesterday to check on the paperwork and today I received the closing docs and instructions around 3:30.  Hope you here something too.


----------



## Smilelea

Tlmb615 said:


> So I sent First American Title an email yesterday to check on the paperwork and today I received the closing docs and instructions around 3:30.  Hope you here something too.


If you don't mind my asking, who is your contact at First American?  We passed ROFR the same day as you, and I haven't heard anything from them yet.


----------



## aokeefe

All Complete!

BWV 150 pts 
Fidelity/First American Title 

Offer made and accepted 5/18
Sent in to ROFR 6/1
Passed ROFR 6/13
Closing docs received  6/29 sent out 6/30
Sellers docs received 7/7
Closed 7/14
Deed filed 7/17
Member Number Received 7/27
Points transferred 7/28

April trip booked!


----------



## DisBride572011

DisBride572011 said:


> Just for fun, yesterday I checked the comptroller site...and it says that the deed was recorded on 7/18!! Does that just mean that the title company forgot to notify me that we closed? Am I really THIS.CLOSE now?!?!




UPDATE!!

5/17 - Offer Made and Accepted
5/30 - Passed ROFR
6/16 - Closing Docs Received
6/17 - Closing Docs Signed and Sent Back with $$$$
6/19 - Docs Received by Title Company
7/17 - Closed
7/28 - Membership # and points loaded!

THE HAPPIEST I HAVE EVER BEEN!!!! NOW TO PLAN MY TRIP


----------



## texanlawyer

My 100 point add-on is over. This went much faster than my my original resale purchase.

100 points, October Use Year, BLT

Offer made 6/12
Offer accepted 6/13
Sent in to ROFR 6/13
Passed ROFR 6/23
Closing docs received 7/5
Seller docs returned 7/13
Closed 7/17
Deed filed 7/17
Points transferred 7/28

Now I just need to figure out if I want to use this 100 points for a May 2018 trip or bank them into the year.  I already have a week in February booked for big family trip.


----------



## nyweller6306

Saratoga Springs 200 points
DVC Sales
First American Title

Offer accepted: 6/26/17
Documents rec'd and returned: 6/26/17
Sent to ROFR: 6/27/17
Passed ROFR: 7/12/17
Estoppel rec'd: 7/24/17
Closing docs rec'd: 7/28/17
Closing docs sent: 7/29/17
Both docs confirmed arrived by FA: 8/2/17
Closed: 8/4/17
Deed Recorded: 8/4/17 
Documents rec'd by Disney:
New membership # appears in my profile:
Points loaded:


----------



## fearthisinc

Finally feel like we are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel....

Animal Kingdom 400 Points
Broker:  The Timeshare Store
Closing Company:  First American Title

Offer accepted: 6/23/17
Contract Received: 6/24/17
Contract Returned: 6/26/17
Sent to ROFR: 6/26/17
Passed ROFR: 7/11/17
Closing documents received: 7/27/17
Closing documents sent: 7/28/17  (estimated arrival via Fed-Ex on 7/31/17)
Buyer and Seller Documents Received:  ???
Closed:  ???
Deed Recorded:???
Documents received by Disney:???
New membership # appears in my profile:???
Points loaded: ???

We are scheduled to close by 08/25/17 but I am hoping that it will close sooner...


----------



## amccu18007

This is my final post for this contract, WHEW I MADE IT!!!! 57 days from start to finish. Fairly quick looking back but seemed like an eternity going through it!

Boardwalk 200 points

Offer made and accepted 6/3
Sent in to ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 6/16
Closing docs received by me 7/5 sent out 7/7
Sellers docs received 7/7
Processed by Title company 7/13
Deed filed 7/18
Member Number 7/27
Points transferred 7/29


----------



## princessbride6205

All done!! 
Cons: Took longer than it should have (Capital One 360's fault) and received zero communication from broker (Vacatia) or title co after sending back the closing docs. 
Pros: everything about the process with the title co, broker, and sellers went pretty smoothly. So while I would have preferred proactive communication, any time I did contact they responded within a day. We are excited to have almost doubled our points! 

Home: AKV
Offer made: 5/16
Offer countered & accepted: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/18
Passed ROFR: 5/31
Closing docs received: 6/12
Closing docs sent back: 6/29***
Closing: ???
Deed recorded: 7/20
Points in my account: 7/30

*my bank sucks


----------



## NHLFAN

Yes Finally Completed !

Home/Pts: PVB 50 Oct UY
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Closing Company: First American Title

Sent for ROFR: 5/26/17
Passed ROFR: 6/6/17
Closing docs received: 6/28/17
Closing docs sent back: 6/29/17
Closed: 7/20/17
Recorded: 7/20/17
Membership Number Added:7/28/17
Points Loaded: 7/30/17


----------



## CoensFamily2009

Well everyone, we are DONE!!  I wish you all a speedy process!

CoensFamily2009---$72-$18738-250-OKW-Mar-250/16, 250/17, 250/18

6/4 Offer sent and accepted
6/11 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
6/17 passed ROFR
7/11 Closing Docs received
7/12 Closing Docs Returned - Ours
7/19 Closing Docs Returned - Sellers
7/20 Notified that both closing documents and funds were processed by FA, and will close in 2-4 business days
7/21 Closed and on Comptroller
7/31 Membership Number Given
7/31 POINTS LOADED! - booked 2 trips and more on the way! 

From offer to points loaded - 57 days!


----------



## ITGirl50

I called Member Administration this morning to make sure they got our paperwork. She said it's all there and they are working on the 7/21 closings today. We closed 7/24. So close.


----------



## AzGoofyDad

Saratoga Springs
200 points
February Use Year
Broker: Fidelity
First American Title

Offer accepted: 6/11/17
Sent to ROFR: 6/12/17
Passed ROFR: 6/23/17
Estoppel recieved: 7/18/17
Closing documents received: 7/28/17
Buyer docs sent back: 7/29/17
Confirmed receipt of buyer docs: 7/31/17
Confirmed receipt of seller docs: ???
Closed: ?????
Recorded of OCC: ????
Membership #: ?????
Points loaded: ?????


----------



## DisneyFam2012

I got my membership # today and was told to call back at the end of the week for the activation code and club id.


----------



## NJRutgersFan

Update:

We purchased through DVC Resale Market, and used Magic Vacation Title

BLT- 200 Points, Aug use year

6/28 Offer sent and accepted
6/29 Sent to Disney for ROFR
7/18 passed ROFR
7/19 Closing Docs received  *(The DAY AFTER ROFR!!!)*
7/20 Closing Docs/Funds Returned
7/25 Closed and Recorded on Comptroller website
8/1 New member # added to my account (this is a new use year for us)
?/? Points loaded

Just waiting on points to load.  Not too bad though considering we are only 34 days from making the offer at this point!


----------



## Smilelea

Our Current Status:
AKV - 150 pts

Offer sent and accepted: 6/28/17
Sent for ROFR: 7/2/17
Passed ROFR: 7/15/17
Closing docs received: 7/31/17
Closing docs sent back: 8/1/17
Closed: ??
Recorded: ??
Membership Number Added:??
Points Loaded: ??


----------



## Debbie Jean

Tlmb615 said:


> So I sent First American Title an email yesterday to check on the paperwork and today I received the closing docs and instructions around 3:30.  Hope you here something too.



Read them carefully... I am the seller and I just got the closing documents referencing the wrong contract! Ugh! Don't know how long it will take to fix but I feel bad for the buyers... I don't want them to think that I'm dragging my feet. I was all set to stop by my notary at the bank and get the papers returned. Just don't want the company blaming me for the delay when it's their error!


----------



## JackTMS

Boardwalk 150 points
Purchased through Resales DVC

Offer made and accepted 6/24
Sent in to ROFR 6/26
Passed ROFR 7/12
Closing docs received by me 7/25 sent out 7/27
Sellers docs received ??? They didn't say
Closed 8/1
Deed filed ???
Member Number ???
Points transferred ???


----------



## NJRutgersFan

NJRutgersFan said:


> Update:
> 
> We purchased through DVC Resale Market, and used Magic Vacation Title
> 
> BLT- 200 Points, Aug use year
> 
> 6/28 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/29 Sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/18 passed ROFR
> 7/19 Closing Docs received  *(The DAY AFTER ROFR!!!)*
> 7/20 Closing Docs/Funds Returned
> 7/25 Closed and Recorded on Comptroller website
> 8/1 New member # added to my account (this is a new use year for us)
> ?/? Points loaded
> 
> Just waiting on points to load.  Not too bad though considering we are only 34 days from making the offer at this point!



Point loaded today, 8/2.  35 days from offer to points, pretty darn quick!!


----------



## ITGirl50

NJRutgersFan said:


> Point loaded today, 8/2.  35 days from offer to points, pretty darn quick!!


congrats!  I'm bummed. Our points are still not loaded and we closed before you.


----------



## condorthb

Passed ROFR: 6/16/17
Closing documents received: 7/20/17
Closing documents sent: 7/20/17 
Closed: 8/2/17
Deed Recorded:8/2/17
Documents received by Disney:
New membership #:
Points loaded: 

Looked at the Orange County Compt. website and my address on warranty deed is incorrect. Is this something that needs to be corrected?


----------



## sunryzez

Just an update in case you did not read my other thread. 

In early May I put an offer on 100 pts for Vero. It went through ROFR and Estoppel and the deal just fell through after a three month wait. It was a very unorganized situation with a lot of miscommunication or no communication for long periods of time. I just want to write this because I know most people have no problems at all but want to make people aware that these sales are not a done deal until it is closed. The sale was a mess from day one. If I was to ever do it again I would not use either the agent/company I used or the title company. ( Although it will definitely be a while before we decide to go through it all again because I am devastated that I just wasted three months and have to start over.) I honestly never even considered this type of thing happening since I was using a "reliable" company so please just remember to stay on top of every portion of your sale.


----------



## Matty B13

sunryzez said:


> Just an update in case you did not read my other thread.
> 
> In early May I put an offer on 100 pts for Vero. It went through ROFR and Estoppel and the deal just fell through after a three month wait. It was a very unorganized situation with a lot of miscommunication or no communication for long periods of time. I just want to write this because I know most people have no problems at all but want to make people aware that these sales are not a done deal until it is closed. The sale was a mess from day one. If I was to ever do it again I would not use either the agent/company I used or the title company. ( Although it will definitely be a while before we decide to go through it all again because I am devastated that I just wasted three months and have to start over.) I honestly never even considered this type of thing happening since I was using a "reliable" company so please just remember to stay on top of every portion of your sale.



After buying our first contract, one of the questions I always ask when making a bid on a contract is if the current owners are in the middle of a divorce.  They are usually messy and take a long time to unwind the combined assets. There really isn't anything that the brokers can do in this situation except wait it out. 

The second question is if it is an international seller. Because it can add quite a bit of time as well to closing. 

I'm really sorry this happened to you, hope the next one goes smoothly and make sure to ask these questions.


----------



## ITGirl50

Boulder Ridge 220 points August use year
Using Fidelity and First American Title

Feels like Christmas because we are done!! All points are ready to use and we had planned to book tomorrow for a trip in March. Perfect timing. 

We started in April with a different contract (BCV) and it was RFOR'd after 28 days of waiting. So we tried again with an easier to pass resort and at a much lower cost. We got a lot more points with this one and still love the resort.

6/6 Offer accepted
6/7 Paperwork in and moved to ROFR
6/19 passed ROFR
7/14 Closing DOCS received
7/17 Closing Docs received by Title Co for Buyer
7/21 Closing Docs received by Title Co for Seller
7/24 CLOSED!! and Deed Recorded on Orange County Controller
8/1 contract was listed on our logon with no points (already owners)
8/2 Points in account!!!


----------



## ITGirl50

sunryzez said:


> Just an update in case you did not read my other thread.
> 
> In early May I put an offer on 100 pts for Vero. It went through ROFR and Estoppel and the deal just fell through after a three month wait. It was a very unorganized situation with a lot of miscommunication or no communication for long periods of time. I just want to write this because I know most people have no problems at all but want to make people aware that these sales are not a done deal until it is closed. The sale was a mess from day one. If I was to ever do it again I would not use either the agent/company I used or the title company. ( Although it will definitely be a while before we decide to go through it all again because I am devastated that I just wasted three months and have to start over.) I honestly never even considered this type of thing happening since I was using a "reliable" company so please just remember to stay on top of every portion of your sale.


This really stinks. Not being experienced in resale buying you just don't expect these things to happen. Thank you for posting your story so others can learn from it without having to experience it.


----------



## CarAnn

Another item to check on (if possible) is to see if a seller is in the middle of a bankruptcy.  The sale may require a letter from the bankruptcy court that it can be sold and that adds time.  It starts by holding up the answer for the ROFR.


----------



## w84no1

Just received my closing documents from First American Title, on my way to the bank to get my cashiers check!!! Almost there.


----------



## AzGoofyDad

AzGoofyDad said:


> Saratoga Springs
> 200 points
> February Use Year
> Broker: Fidelity
> First American Title
> 
> Offer accepted: 6/11/17
> Sent to ROFR: 6/12/17
> Passed ROFR: 6/23/17
> Estoppel recieved: 7/18/17
> Closing documents received: 7/28/17
> Buyer docs sent back: 7/29/17
> Confirmed receipt of buyer docs: 7/31/17
> Confirmed receipt of seller docs: ????
> Closed: ????
> Recorded of OCC: ????
> Membership #: ?????
> Points loaded: ?????





Update after some very straight forward emails to avoid more delays. Now it's all on DVC member services for member number and points. I know I'll get that pretty easy from them as I'm able to smoothly talk my way with people, I'm targeting next Friday to get it.

200 points
February Use Year
Broker: Fidelity
First American Title

Offer accepted: 6/11/17
Sent to ROFR: 6/12/17
Passed ROFR: 6/23/17
Estoppel recieved: 7/18/17
Closing documents received: 7/28/17
Buyer docs sent back: 7/29/17
Confirmed receipt of buyer docs: 7/31/17
Confirmed receipt of seller docs: 7/31/17
Closed: 8/2/17
Recorded of OCC: 8/3/17
Membership #: ?????
Points loaded: ?????


----------



## 1momof3boys3

AzGoofyDad said:


> Update after some very straight forward emails to avoid more delays. Now it's all on DVC member services for member number and points. I know I'll get that pretty easy from them as I'm able to smoothly talk my way with people, I'm targeting next Friday to get it.
> 
> 200 points
> February Use Year
> Broker: Fidelity
> First American Title
> 
> Offer accepted: 6/11/17
> Sent to ROFR: 6/12/17
> Passed ROFR: 6/23/17
> Estoppel recieved: 7/18/17
> Closing documents received: 7/28/17
> Buyer docs sent back: 7/29/17
> Confirmed receipt of buyer docs: 7/31/17
> Confirmed receipt of seller docs: 7/31/17
> Closed: 8/2/17
> Recorded of OCC: 8/3/17
> Membership #: ?????
> Points loaded: ?????




Was there a delay in getting the closing docs or is that timeframe normal? Seems like 10 days after estoppel is a long time, but I'm new to this. =)


----------



## AzGoofyDad

1momof3boys3 said:


> Was there a delay in getting the closing docs or is that timeframe normal? Seems like 10 days after estoppel is a long time, but I'm new to this. =)



Right now it seems First American Title has a reputation for not being effecient. Many times they blame other parties for issues. I was told 3 weeks from ROFR to closing, I emailed right at 3 week mark as I had no update, was told to email next week which I was told docs were approved and would have following Wednesday.

Still didn't get nor a response from my broker so I called FA myself who told me they emailed me the docs two days before, never got them. Then my broker called me saying they were sent day before and said it had my correct email address in her email she was cc'd.  On Friday, my five weeks from ROFR I got an email, actually four, with my closing docs.

My wife and I signed that night and I overnighted them on Saturday, tracked them on FedEx. About 3 hours after they landed I emailed my escrow officer saying I know you got my docs at xx time, and I know sellers docs are in the office. I also explained I would appreciate no more delays as they have wasted a few weeks already and my windows for booking/banking are closing soon. I also said I know most title companies can get this done in a day or so with all documentation in and what else do I have to do to ensure it stays on track. I got an email saying 2-3 days and low n behold its on the comptroller site in 3 days.

I stalked my seller a bit on the comptroller knowing he is very diligent about docs getting done so I was not worried about the seller. In fact he signed our contract same day and got it in before me.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

AzGoofyDad said:


> Right now it seems First American Title has a reputation for not being effecient. Many times they blame other parties for issues. I was told 3 weeks from ROFR to closing, I emailed right at 3 week mark as I had no update, was told to email next week which I was told docs were approved and would have following Wednesday.
> 
> Still didn't get nor a response from my broker so I called FA myself who told me they emailed me the docs two days before, never got them. Then my broker called me saying they were sent day before and said it had my correct email address in her email she was cc'd.  On Friday, my five weeks from ROFR I got an email, actually four, with my closing docs.
> 
> My wife and I signed that night and I overnighted them on Saturday, tracked them on FedEx. About 3 hours after they landed I emailed my escrow officer saying I know you got my docs at xx time, and I know sellers docs are in the office. I also explained I would appreciate no more delays as they have wasted a few weeks already and my windows for booking/banking are closing soon. I also said I know most title companies can get this done in a day or so with all documentation in and what else do I have to do to ensure it stays on track. I got an email saying 2-3 days and low n behold its on the comptroller site in 3 days.
> 
> I stalked my seller a bit on the comptroller knowing he is very diligent about docs getting done so I was not worried about the seller. In fact he signed our contract same day and got it in before me.




Yikes! I just passed ROFR and now I'm waiting for estoppel/closing docs. I am going through Fidelity, which I'm pretty sure uses First American.... so, now I'm nervous!


----------



## ITGirl50

1momof3boys3 said:


> Yikes! I just passed ROFR and now I'm waiting for estoppel/closing docs. I am going through Fidelity, which I'm pretty sure uses First American.... so, now I'm nervous!


Mine took 25 days after ROFR to get the closing docs. Also used First American. After the seller and we sent back the docs in the next day, it closed in a week and was on the OCC site. It took 9 days after closing to get our points!


----------



## CarAnn

1momof3boys3 said:


> Yikes! I just passed ROFR and now I'm waiting for estoppel/closing docs. I am going through Fidelity, which I'm pretty sure uses First American.... so, now I'm nervous!


I might recommend that you keep a close watch on it.  Mine passed ROFR on 6/2 and I received closing documents on 7/18.  I found that I needed to pursue it more than once with Fidelity (and they followed up more than once with First American).  My purchase has taken a while because of other factors (contract was submitted to Disney on 4/13) but I think that only held up getting a response for the ROFR.  As mentioned, my experience after that is similiar to what others have indicated so I think it's unrelated to the issue that caused the delayed response for the ROFR.  My docs were recorded on 7/31 so I am just waiting to hear from Disney now.


----------



## condorthb

ITGirl50 said:


> Mine took 25 days after ROFR to get the closing docs. Also used First American. After the seller and we sent back the docs in the next day, it closed in a week and was on the OCC site. It took 9 days after closing to get our points!



It took 34 days after passing ROFR to get closing docs. I had to have our broker contact First American twice to get them. 

On top of that, FA used the wrong address on the warranty deed. I asked them to file a corrective deed and ........................crickets.


----------



## ITGirl50

condorthb said:


> It took 34 days after passing ROFR to get closing docs. I had to have our broker contact First American twice to get them.
> 
> On top of that, FA used the wrong address on the warranty deed. I asked them to file a corrective deed and ........................crickets.


Yea I stopped calling the broker because they stopped responding or giving me responses like call me on Friday and it was Monday. Annoying as heck. 
I contacted First American  directly because I had their contact info from a previous broker on a contract that got ROFR'd. Fidelity doesn't give you the contact info of FA they make you go through them. I'm glad I had it. After I contacted FA it moved faster. I probably waited too long, but I gave them a chance to do their work and then got annoyed with waiting. We wanted to make a reservation on Aug 3. We got our points in Aug 2. I did call Disney and let them know nicely that I was nervous about getting the points in time and they got it done.


----------



## Matty B13

ITGirl50 said:


> Yea I stopped calling the broker because they stopped responding or giving me responses like call me on Friday and it was Monday. Annoying as heck.
> I contacted First American  directly because I had their contact info from a previous broker on a contract that got ROFR'd. Fidelity doesn't give you the contact info of FA they make you go through them. I'm glad I had it. After I contacted FA it moved faster. I probably waited too long, but I gave them a chance to do their work and then got annoyed with waiting. We wanted to make a reservation on Aug 3. We got our points in Aug 2. I did call Disney and let them know nicely that I was nervous about getting the points in time and they got it done.



Do you have the phone number over there at First American? Can I have it?  I'm going through Fidelity currently on a resale contract, but it has only been a week into ROFR, but still doesn't hurt to have a contact at the Title company.


----------



## ITGirl50

Matty B13 said:


> Do you have the phone number over there at First American? Can I have it?  I'm going through Fidelity currently on a resale contract, but it has only been a week into ROFR, but still doesn't hurt to have a contact at the Title company.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Greg36

ITGirl50 said:


> Sent you a PM.



would you mind sending that to me as well? We are currently going through ROFR as well and have First American. After reading through this thread I am getting nervous... Thank you...


----------



## Tlmb615

Smilelea said:


> Our Current Status:
> AKV - 150 pts
> 
> Offer sent and accepted: 6/28/17
> Sent for ROFR: 7/2/17
> Passed ROFR: 7/15/17
> Closing docs received: 7/31/17
> Closing docs sent back: 8/1/17
> Closed: ??
> Recorded: ??
> Membership Number Added:??
> Points Loaded: ??



Any updates?  Apparently they are still waiting for something from the seller on mine.


----------



## Smilelea

Tlmb615 said:


> Any updates?  Apparently they are still waiting for something from the seller on mine.


Same here.. the broker emailed Friday and said that he spoke with the seller, and they plan to get their docs returned early this week.


----------



## Tlmb615

Mine said they are waiting for one item from seller.  Good luck


----------



## skippytx

Got my closing docs today.  Never thought I'd be happy to spend this much money, looking forward to our trips as DVC owners though.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

skippytx said:


> Got my closing docs today.  Never thought I'd be happy to spend this much money, looking forward to our trips as DVC owners though.



That was fast! What broker are you using?


----------



## skippytx

DVC Resale Market, and Magic Vacation Title is the title company. 

It's moved pretty quickly and really smooth.  Seller seems responsive as well.  

July 8, 2017 - offer made and accepted 
July 31, 2017 - ROFR waived
Aug, 7, 2017 - Closing docs emailed to us


----------



## 1momof3boys3

skippytx said:


> DVC Resale Market, and Magic Vacation Title is the title company.
> 
> It's moved pretty quickly and really smooth.  Seller seems responsive as well.
> 
> July 8, 2017 - offer made and accepted
> July 31, 2017 - ROFR waived
> Aug, 7, 2017 - Closing docs emailed to us




That's awesome! I'm using Fidelity and it seems that they move at a slower pace. 
June 30th- offer made/accepted
July 11th- sent to ROFR
July 30th- ROFR waived
--waiting on closing docs


----------



## Tlmb615

Animal Kingdom 25 points

Offer made & accepted 6/26
Sent to ROFR: 6/28
Passed ROFR: 7/15
Received closing docs: 7/28
Sent closing docs back: 7/29
Still waiting for sellers closing docs....


----------



## Toreby

SSR 110 pts. Feb u/y

Offer made & accepted 6/23
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR: 7/14
Received closing docs: 8/4
Sent closing docs back: 8/7


----------



## johnb3

SSR 300 points June use year

Offer made and accepted 6/28/17
Sent ROFR 6/30/17
Passed ROFR 7/25/17
Received closing Docs 8/9/17
Send closing Docs back 8/9/17


----------



## AzGoofyDad

AzGoofyDad said:


> Update after some very straight forward emails to avoid more delays. Now it's all on DVC member services for member number and points. I know I'll get that pretty easy from them as I'm able to smoothly talk my way with people, I'm targeting next Friday to get it.
> 
> 200 points
> February Use Year
> Broker: Fidelity
> First American Title
> 
> Offer accepted: 6/11/17
> Sent to ROFR: 6/12/17
> Passed ROFR: 6/23/17
> Estoppel recieved: 7/18/17
> Closing documents received: 7/28/17
> Buyer docs sent back: 7/29/17
> Confirmed receipt of buyer docs: 7/31/17
> Confirmed receipt of seller docs: 7/31/17
> Closed: 8/2/17
> Recorded of OCC: 8/3/17
> Membership #: ?????
> Points loaded: ?????




Soooo clooose, I closed 8/3, currently they are working on 8/2


----------



## bxboriqua

So I closed\recorded on 8/1 and just called member services (407-566-3800, option 3 then 4) and the rep told me that they do not have access to resale member numbers. She said I would have to wait until I get the packet in the mail. This does not seem consistent with what others have stated in this thread...


----------



## RKS03

It looks like most people had they're deeds recorded very shortly after receiving notifications their deals closed.  It's been two days and it's still not recorded on the comptroller website.  Is that unusual?


----------



## Tlmb615

Tlmb615 said:


> Animal Kingdom 25 points
> 
> Offer made & accepted 6/26
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28
> Passed ROFR: 7/15
> Received closing docs: 7/28
> Sent closing docs back: 7/29
> Still waiting for sellers closing docs....



Still waiting for sellers closing docs...ugh


----------



## CarAnn

bxboriqua said:


> So I closed\recorded on 8/1 and just called member services (407-566-3800, option 3 then 4) and the rep told me that they do not have access to resale member numbers. She said I would have to wait until I get the packet in the mail. This does not seem consistent with what others have stated in this thread...


My docs were recorded on 7/31.  This is my first DVC purchase.  I called this morning as well and was told they could not give the member number over the phone.  She said to wait for the letter that includes that and then call back to get the access information.


----------



## AzGoofyDad

CarAnn said:


> My docs were recorded on 7/31.  This is my first DVC purchase.  I called this morning as well and was told they could not give the member number over the phone.  She said to wait for the letter that includes that and then call back to get the access information.



You want member administration, option 2, then option 2 again. You may get member serices but should transfer you to administration. When I called yesterday they were super nice, looked at all my info, said what day they got my info and what day they were working on. Even the person I spoke to said they are way ahead right now transferring ownership. 

When you call make sure you have your contract number, it will be on deed on comptroller site. Also will need home resort, amount of points and seller name.

I won't call again until tomorrow, should be plenty of time to get mine in, plus it takes up to 72 hours to load points after they transfer ownership. I would just like mine before weekend so I can start viewing the site and hopefully points by Sunday to book my January trip.


----------



## CarAnn

AzGoofyDad said:


> You want member administration, option 2, then option 2 again. You may get member serices but should transfer you to administration. When I called yesterday they were super nice, looked at all my info, said what day they got my info and what day they were working on. Even the person I spoke to said they are way ahead right now transferring ownership.
> 
> When you call make sure you have your contract number, it will be on deed on comptroller site. Also will need home resort, amount of points and seller name.
> 
> I won't call again until tomorrow, should be plenty of time to get mine in, plus it takes up to 72 hours to load points after they transfer ownership. I would just like mine before weekend so I can start viewing the site and hopefully points by Sunday to book my January trip.


I called and used those options.  I had the details you mentioned and offered those but was told what I have indicated.  She reminded me that I would receive the letter in 2 to 4 weeks (as I had been told by the broker and title company).  I may try again when time permits.


----------



## bxboriqua

AzGoofyDad said:


> You want member administration, option 2, then option 2 again. You may get member serices but should transfer you to administration. When I called yesterday they were super nice, looked at all my info, said what day they got my info and what day they were working on. Even the person I spoke to said they are way ahead right now transferring ownership.
> 
> When you call make sure you have your contract number, it will be on deed on comptroller site. Also will need home resort, amount of points and seller name.
> 
> I won't call again until tomorrow, should be plenty of time to get mine in, plus it takes up to 72 hours to load points after they transfer ownership. I would just like mine before weekend so I can start viewing the site and hopefully points by Sunday to book my January trip.



I just called back using option 2 and 2 as suggested and was able to get my member ID. The rep initially gave me the same response about having to wait but I nicely asked her if she could just check for me because I know others that were able to call and get it. She reluctantly checked and found it with just my Name, address, phone, property I own at and last 4 of SSN. Unfortunately, they were not able to get me the activation code because they were having a system wide issues and told me just to call back later. She also mentioned that points haven't been loaded yet and it may be a couple of days but at least things are trending in the right direction


----------



## CarAnn

CarAnn said:


> I called and used those options.  I had the details you mentioned and offered those but was told what I have indicated.  She reminded me that I would receive the letter in 2 to 4 weeks (as I had been told by the broker and title company).  I may try again when time permits.


I am getting closer!  I called back and was able to get my member number and club ID.  I need to call back tomorrow for the Activation Code because the system is still down.


----------



## sndral

A couple of months ago some one explained that when the administration phones are busy your call gets routed to member services, so maybe that's what happened? And, as w/ all things Disney some CMs seem more helpful than others. If they'd just mail out the membership package ASAP then they'd have fewer calls, IMO, you have to call for your activation code in any event.


----------



## condorthb

I called 800-800-9800 and pressed 2 then 2 again.

I just asked to be transferred to MA instead of asking the MS rep.

I was able to get Member # and Club ID. Activation Code system is still down.


----------



## disfamof6

So our deed was recorded on 8/3. We purchased direct originally and this was an add on through resale. Is it too early to call and ask about adding our points?


----------



## RKS03

RKS03 said:


> It looks like most people had they're deeds recorded very shortly after receiving notifications their deals closed.  It's been two days and it's still not recorded on the comptroller website.  Is that unusual?



3 days after closing the deed still hasn't recorded.  The closing attorney has confirmed today that the Florida comptroller office is a little backlogged, in case anyone else is having the same issue.


----------



## sndral

disfamof6 said:


> So our deed was recorded on 8/3. We purchased direct originally and this was an add on through resale. Is it too early to call and ask about adding our points?


If you already have a membership and your deeds are titled the same you should just see your new contract appear in your DVC account & won't need to call at all.


----------



## disfamof6

sndral said:


> If you already have a membership and your deeds are titled the same you should just see your new contract appear in your DVC account & won't need to call at all.


It appeared this afternoon.  I guess it took them a week to load my new info.  Thanks!


----------



## ywgckp

ywgckp said:


> My first post here, moving over from the ROFR board:
> 
> 275 BWV contract, December use year
> 
> Offer accepted: 7/7
> Submitted to ROFR: 7/10
> Passed ROFR: 7/25
> Estoppel: 7/26
> Closing Documents Received: 8/1
> My Closing Documents Sent: 8/4 (received 8/7)
> Sellers Closing Documents Sent: ???



I moved through ROFR on schedule and had Estoppel done immediately - now stuck on waiting for the sellers to return their documents.  We're at 10 days and counting...  I suppose something in the process has to be inefficient, but it's frustrating, especially as I have a few bookings I would like to make...


----------



## 1momof3boys3

1momof3boys3 said:


> That's awesome! I'm using Fidelity and it seems that they move at a slower pace.
> June 30th- offer made/accepted
> July 11th- sent to ROFR
> July 30th- ROFR waived
> --waiting on closing docs




Just got the closing docs from First American!


----------



## Toreby

1momof3boys3 said:


> Just got the closing docs from First American!


Congrats!

Make sure to check to see if they included the signature block on page 2 of the settlement statement...


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Toreby said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Make sure to check to see if they included the signature block on page 2 of the settlement statement...




Page 2 does say it's a "ALTA Settlement Statement" and does have an area for signatures. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AzGoofyDad

AzGoofyDad said:


> Soooo clooose, I closed 8/3, currently they are working on 8/2



I am officially done, got activation code, points were in my account, booked a January trip to stay in 1 bedroom Savanna View at Kidani House.

Good luck to everyone else working through the process.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

I just left FedEx, mailing off my closing paperwork and cashier's check. I'm not sure if it was this thread or a different one, but someone was asking if the closing docs included paid shipping. Mine did. Fidelity is using First American for my closing and there was a FedEx shipping label included. Just FYI. =)


----------



## ArielSRL

ArielSRL said:


> So I am brand new to this thread and DVC! We are purchasing a 100 pt contract at BRV through DVC Resale market, using Magic Vacation Title. Contract listed, we offered, and it was accepted on 7/5, submitted to Disney for ROFR 7/7, Disney waived today 7/25.


Still waiting on estoppel. It's been about 17-18 days, based on my hopefully accurate counting. DVC Resale Market's email said 20-30 days, so hopefully next week, though I suppose it could just as easily be the week after. I was hoping for quicker as I have seen quick turn-around from these companies posted here. 

So far the availability for our trip is still wide open, thanks to my member friend for checking.


----------



## Spork24

Our points showed up in our account today!  It's been a long summer of waiting, but it's nice to have the process complete now. 

Unfortunately one of our travel companions we were planning a trip next summer with backed out tonight. So I have mixed dvc emotions right now.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Does anyone know how the closing documents are handled? I sent my signed papers on Saturday, with an arrival date of Monday (today!). Does the title company send those exact documents to the seller to also sign? Or do they get their own copies? If they sign the ones I did, do you know if they get the original documents mailed to them or if they get a scanned copy electronically? *I should mention that this closing is through First American.


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Does anyone know how the closing documents are handled? I sent my signed papers on Saturday, with an arrival date of Monday (today!). Does the title company send those exact documents to the seller to also sign? Or do they get their own copies? If they sign the ones I did, do you know if they get the original documents mailed to them or if they get a scanned copy electronically? *I should mention that this closing is through First American.



You both get a copy.  I just got confirmation from Cammy that our wire was received and we are pending seller returning their documents!  This wait feels easier than ROFR even though I'm mulling my first reservation every day.


----------



## skippytx

My resale purchase has been moving along real quickly until closing.  Sent everything back last Monday, which they received, last Tuesday Aug 8th and it's been radio silence since.   I'm hoping this is normal?


----------



## LilyJC

skippytx said:


> My resale purchase has been moving along real quickly until closing.  Sent everything back last Monday, which they received, last Tuesday Aug 8th and it's been radio silence since.   I'm hoping this is normal?



If you're using Fidelity and First American that sounds about right....


----------



## skippytx

LilyJC said:


> If you're using Fidelity and First American that sounds about right....



Nope - Magic Vacation Title and DVC Resale Market.   I'm nervous the seller might want to back out and relist since they could probably command $15 more a point than I paid.  They might just be having trouble finding time to get to the notary.  Who knows.

edit:  That wouldn't make sense, if seller backs out they owe the full commission to the agent which would wipe out the extra $ of backing out and selling again.


----------



## RKS03

skippytx said:


> Nope - Magic Vacation Title and DVC Resale Market.   I'm nervous the seller might want to back out and relist since they could probably command $15 more a point than I paid.  They might just be having trouble finding time to get to the notary.  Who knows.
> 
> edit:  That wouldn't make sense, if seller backs out they owe the full commission to the agent which would wipe out the extra $ of backing out and selling again.




Would the brokers enforce the commission though? It's not like they have the cash? Practically I think the sellers could just walk away.  On the other hand they actually do have money on hand from the buyer's down payment so they probably would keep this if buyer walked. 

As a buyer I was also worried about this but it looks to be working out.  I'm waiting to call Disney in about a week to see if I can get the account number.  Hopefully yours will come through too.


----------



## LilyJC

skippytx said:


> Nope - Magic Vacation Title and DVC Resale Market.   I'm nervous the seller might want to back out and relist since they could probably command $15 more a point than I paid.  They might just be having trouble finding time to get to the notary.  Who knows.
> 
> edit:  That wouldn't make sense, if seller backs out they owe the full commission to the agent which would wipe out the extra $ of backing out and selling again.



I'd definitely recommend calling your broker to see what's going on and whether they've heard from the seller. Most contracts state the seller will be responsible for paying fees if they flake out. I wouldn't stress though - I'm guessing they just haven't gotten around to having the form notarized.


----------



## ywgckp

OK, I think I'm closed!  Just waiting for points:

275 BWV contract, December use year

Offer accepted: 7/7
Submitted to ROFR: 7/10
Passed ROFR: 7/25
Estoppel: 7/26 
Closing Documents Received: 8/1
My Closing Documents Sent: 8/4 (received 8/7)
Sellers Closing Documents Sent: 8/9 (received 8/14)
Deed Recorded, on OC Comptroller Site: 8/15
Account Number: ??
Points in Account: ??

Based on what others have said, I'll call DVC in 10 days, and ask for Member Administration, to see if I can get my account number.

My title company says they have sent everything off to Disney, and I will hear from them in 3-4 weeks, and they will mail completed documents to me at that time.


----------



## fearthisinc

UPDATE!!

Animal Kingdom 400 Points
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Closing Company: First American Title

Offer accepted: 6/23/17
Contract Received: 6/24/17
Contract Returned: 6/26/17
Sent to ROFR: 6/26/17
Passed ROFR: 7/11/17
Closing documents received: 7/27/17
Closing documents sent: 7/28/17 (estimated arrival via Fed-Ex on 7/31/17)
Buyer Documents Received:  07/31/17
Seller Documents Received: 08/05/17
Closed: 08/11/17
Deed Recorded:  08/11/17
Documents received by Disney: ???
Membership Number Received: ???
Points loaded: ???


----------



## Tlmb615

Animal Kingdom 25 points
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American

Offer made & accepted 6/26
Sent to ROFR: 6/28
Passed ROFR: 7/15
Received closing docs: 7/28
Sent closing docs back: 7/29
Buyer Documents received: 7/31
Seller Documents received: 8/11
Closed: 8/11
Deed Recorded: 8/15

Waiting...


----------



## CvilleDiane

Tlmb615 said:


> Animal Kingdom 25 points
> Broker: Fidelity
> Closing: First American
> 
> Offer made & accepted 6/26
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28
> Passed ROFR: 7/15
> Received closing docs: 7/28
> Sent closing docs back: 7/29
> Buyer Documents received: 7/31
> Seller Documents received: 8/11
> Closed: 8/11
> Deed Recorded: 8/15
> 
> Waiting...



So close!! Did first American tell you that the seller docs were received without you asking?  We are waiting on that step now.


----------



## Tlmb615

CvilleDiane said:


> So close!! Did first American tell you that the seller docs were received without you asking?  We are waiting on that step now.



I sent them an email asking about the status and they told me they were waiting for one more doc from the seller.  The next day I received an email letting me know that the transaction had been finalized.  I am assuming that meant they had finally received the sellers docs.


----------



## Greg36

Tlmb615 said:


> Animal Kingdom 25 points
> Broker: Fidelity
> Closing: First American
> 
> Offer made & accepted 6/26
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28
> Passed ROFR: 7/15
> Received closing docs: 7/28
> Sent closing docs back: 7/29
> Buyer Documents received: 7/31
> Seller Documents received: 8/11
> Closed: 8/11
> Deed Recorded: 8/15
> 
> Waiting...



Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer!! Just curious, did you close around the time you were supposed to close? We have been going through the process and just got through ROFR. We are supposed to close late Sept according to our contract and the e-mail we got from the broker after ROFR said to expect closing docs from First American within 1 week from the estimated closing date... I am curious if this is always the case or if sometimes people get the documents as they are ready and earlier then the 1 week before closing is scheduled... Seems like a long time to wait... Thanks and I hope yours goes smoothly the rest of the way.


----------



## Tlmb615

Greg36 said:


> Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer!! Just curious, did you close around the time you were supposed to close? We have been going through the process and just got through ROFR. We are supposed to close late Sept according to our contract and the e-mail we got from the broker after ROFR said to expect closing docs from First American within 1 week from the estimated closing date... I am curious if this is always the case or if sometimes people get the documents as they are ready and earlier then the 1 week before closing is scheduled... Seems like a long time to wait... Thanks and I hope yours goes smoothly the rest of the way.


Our contract said we should close within 60 days of the effective date.  That would have been August 28.  The whole process seems to take a while.  I have never seen the one week before closing thing.

Good luck


----------



## skippytx

All that stress for nothing.  Turns out we closed yesterday, just got the email today from our broker.  OCC website shows the Deed filed and all that. 

I'm an official BLT owner now!


----------



## Tlmb615

skippytx said:


> All that stress for nothing.  Turns out we closed yesterday, just got the email today from our broker.  OCC website shows the Deed filed and all that.
> 
> I'm an official BLT owner now!


So how much longer until we receive something from Disney?


----------



## Bbguy5

Tlmb615 said:


> So how much longer until we receive something from Disney?



Call in 11 calendar days to get your member number


----------



## Tlmb615

Bbguy5 said:


> Call in 11 calendar days to get your member number


Thank you!


----------



## Smilelea

Smilelea said:


> Our Current Status:
> AKV - 150 pts
> 
> Offer sent and accepted: 6/28/17
> Sent for ROFR: 7/2/17
> Passed ROFR: 7/15/17
> Closing docs received: 7/31/17
> Closing docs sent back: 8/1/17
> Closed: 8/17/17
> Recorded: 8/17/17
> Membership Number Added:??
> Points Loaded: ??



ETA: Closing & Recording
We can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

skippytx said:


> All that stress for nothing.  Turns out we closed yesterday, just got the email today from our broker.  OCC website shows the Deed filed and all that.
> 
> I'm an official BLT owner now!




What is the OCC website that shows this information?


----------



## Toreby

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Toreby said:


> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp




Thank you!


----------



## RKS03

I recall seeing somewhere a listing of the info you need to call in for your member ID.  I'm not sure if it's in the thread but couldn't find it.   Is it the seller's name and the contract number? Anything else?

Also there seems to be conflicting info on how to get through to the right department.  Does anyone who has gone through this somewhat recently (maybe the extensions have changed?) have an answer? 

From this thread it looks like we'll need to wait 11 calander days.  Any advice is appreciated.  We're a little time constrained because we'd really like to book something for December, which I know might be difficult.  

Thank you!!


----------



## Matty B13

RKS03 said:


> I recall seeing somewhere a listing of the info you need to call in for your member ID.  I'm not sure if it's in the thread but couldn't find it.   Is it the seller's name and the contract number? Anything else?
> 
> Also there seems to be conflicting info on how to get through to the right department.  Does anyone who has gone through this somewhat recently (maybe the extensions have changed?) have an answer?
> 
> From this thread it looks like we'll need to wait 11 calander days.  Any advice is appreciated.  We're a little time constrained because we'd really like to book something for December, which I know might be difficult.
> 
> Thank you!!



December of 2017? or 2018?  2017 is going to be very difficult.


----------



## RKS03

Matty B13 said:


> December of 2017? or 2018?  2017 is going to be very difficult.


 This year.  I know it may not be accurate but DVC app claims there is still some availability.  But yeah not expecting that to be the case for long of true.  Otherwise, I'll need to Bank the points soon.


----------



## Toreby

RKS03 said:


> This year.  I know it may not be accurate but DVC app claims there is still some availability.  But yeah not expecting that to be the case for long of true.  Otherwise, I'll need to Bank the points soon.


There's only availability at SSR for any more than a few nights.


----------



## RKS03

Toreby said:


> There's only availability at SSR for any more than a few nights.


Yeah we'll be happy to book whatever we can and book at our new Boardwalk villas next year! Thanks for looking that up.  The app had showed availability at Old key west when I Chexked on the app last week but I guess that's gone.


----------



## ywgckp

My resale purchased closed Tuesday, and I'm waiting for Disney to transfer points as well.  Hopefully late next week.

I intend to buy 25 points direct - any guesses as to whether DVD would speed up the transfer process if they knew I intended to buy direct points?


----------



## Bbguy5

ywgckp said:


> My resale purchased closed Tuesday, and I'm waiting for Disney to transfer points as well.  Hopefully late next week.
> 
> I intend to buy 25 points direct - any guesses as to whether DVD would speed up the transfer process if they knew I intended to buy direct points?



Doubtful, everyone would say that.


----------



## nyweller6306

nyweller6306 said:


> Saratoga Springs 200 points
> DVC Sales
> First American Title
> 
> Offer accepted: 6/26/17
> Documents rec'd and returned: 6/26/17
> Sent to ROFR: 6/27/17
> Passed ROFR: 7/12/17
> Estoppel rec'd: 7/24/17
> Closing docs rec'd: 7/28/17
> Closing docs sent: 7/29/17
> Both docs confirmed arrived by FA: 8/2/17
> Closed: 8/4/17
> Deed Recorded: 8/4/17
> Documents rec'd by Disney:
> New membership # appears in my profile:
> Points loaded:




New membership # appears in my profile: 8/11/17
Points loaded:8/13/17
Member letter received: 8/19/17


----------



## amccu18007

Back on this thread again!!! Yay!!


Grand Floridian
Points: 125
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC
Closing: Duncan

Offer made & accepted 8/3
Sent to ROFR: 8/4
Amended : 8/9
Resent back with signed amendments : 8/10
Passed ROFR:8/18
Received closing docs: ???
Sent closing docs back: ???
Buyer Documents received: ???
Seller Documents received: ???
Closed: ???
Deed Recorded: ???

I have one direct and one resale plus this one so if you have any questions about either process, ask away


----------



## beweller6306

nyweller6306 said:


> New membership # appears in my profile: 8/11/17
> Points loaded:8/13/17
> Member letter received: 8/19/17


Less than 2 months from start to finish via resale, we are so excited!!!


----------



## Tlmb615

Animal Kingdom 25 points
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American

Offer made & accepted 6/26
Sent to ROFR: 6/28
Passed ROFR: 7/15
Received closing docs: 7/28
Sent closing docs back: 7/29
Buyer Documents received: 7/31
Seller Documents received: 8/11
Closed: 8/11
Deed Recorded: 8/15
Points Loaded!!!  Not exactly sure when they were loaded just logged in today and there they were! I would assume last day or two!!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Animal Kingdom: 100 points
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American

Offer made & accepted 6/30
Sent to ROFR: 7/11
Passed ROFR: 7/30
Received closing docs: 8/11
Buyer Documents received: 8/14
Seller Documents received: .....
Closed: .....
Deed Recorded: .....

Just heard from First American. We are still waiting on the seller's docs. She said that they followed up with them, but have not heard back yet. =/


----------



## RKS03

I called today, 10 days after the deed was recorded.  The member administration rep was great. I got the member Id and she told me it was processed Friday, 7 days after the deed.  She transferred me to another rep who was able to give me my activation code.  My points were already loaded! I'm a first time resale buyer. 

Here is the best part- I logged into my account for the first time and was able to book a 5 night trip in a one bedroom in Jambo house for December!! I must have been very lucky.  I put in a waitlist to add a night.


----------



## jabberdad

230 Points OKW
Broker -- DVC Magic
closing -- First Reliable Transfers

Offer on July 16
Counter on July 17
Recountered July 18
Accepted July 18
Rofr July 21
Waived Aug 11
Got closing docs Aug 14
Sent closing doc on 8/16 to first reliable trust
closed on 8/18
deed in OC country registry 8/21

Waiting on Disney now


----------



## Jessica Knepfle

jabberdad said:


> 230 Points OKW
> Broker -- DVC Magic
> closing -- First Reliable Transfers
> 
> Offer on July 16
> Counter on July 17
> Recountered July 18
> Accepted July 18
> Rofr July 21
> Waived Aug 11
> Got closing docs Aug 14
> Sent closing doc on 8/16 to first reliable trust
> closed on 8/18
> deed in OC country registry 8/21
> 
> Waiting on Disney now



Did you get an email saying you closed? We sent our closing documents on the 17 and waiting to hear.


----------



## ywgckp

My deed was registered on the OC county site last Monday (8/14).  I called today to check, as others seem to have heard as soon as a week later, but DVC doesn't seem to have a record of any anything being received from the title company or the broker, since Estoppel was sent out.

So, not sure.  I've sent emails to my broker and title company to confirm documents were sent to DVD.

Question - when others have called in early, do you usually get told that DVD has all the information but hasn't processed it yet?  Or does Disney not log anything until they start to process it 7-11 days later?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Do all sellers have to have something notarized? Or are there only certain situations (like overseas sellers)??


----------



## jabberdad

1momof3boys3 said:


> Animal Kingdom: 100 points
> Broker: Fidelity
> Closing: First American
> 
> Offer made & accepted 6/30
> Sent to ROFR: 7/11
> Passed ROFR: 7/30
> Received closing docs: 8/11
> Buyer Documents received: 8/14
> Seller Documents received: .....
> Closed: .....
> Deed Recorded: .....
> 
> Just heard from First American. We are still waiting on the seller's docs. She said that they followed up with them, but have not heard back yet. =/


I called the closing person of Friday and was told everything was pressed and it would take up to 3 days for it to be registered with OC


----------



## ArielSRL

ywgckp said:


> OK, I think I'm closed!  Just waiting for points:
> 
> 275 BWV contract, December use year
> 
> Offer accepted: 7/7
> Submitted to ROFR: 7/10
> Passed ROFR: 7/25
> Estoppel: 7/26
> Closing Documents Received: 8/1
> My Closing Documents Sent: 8/4 (received 8/7)
> Sellers Closing Documents Sent: 8/9 (received 8/14)
> Deed Recorded, on OC Comptroller Site: 8/15
> Account Number: ??
> Points in Account: ??
> 
> Based on what others have said, I'll call DVC in 10 days, and ask for Member Administration, to see if I can get my account number.
> 
> My title company says they have sent everything off to Disney, and I will hear from them in 3-4 weeks, and they will mail completed documents to me at that time.


My timeline followed yours until it got to estoppel and I am still waiting. Boo hoo. Congrats on your fast turnaround!


----------



## ywgckp

1momof3boys3 said:


> Do all sellers have to have something notarized? Or are there only certain situations (like overseas sellers)??



I believe all sellers have to get closing documents notarized...


----------



## ywgckp

ArielSRL said:


> My timeline followed yours until it got to estoppel and I am still waiting. Boo hoo. Congrats on your fast turnaround!



Sorry, hang in there!  This process is all a bit random, I think...


----------



## TexasChick123

Bay Lake Towers
Points: 200
Broker: Vacatia
Closing: First Reliable Transfers

6/5 Offer sent and accepted
6/9 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
6/27 passed ROFR
7/11 Closing Docs received
8/14 Closing Docs Returned by Seller
8/17 Closing Docs Returned by Buyer (me)
8/21 Deed Recorded by the County
TBD Points Loaded into Account

All-in-all, this process took right around 3 months from offer to points loaded (estimating this will be 2-3 weeks from today) with an international seller.  I saved $17K by going to resale route, so it was definitely worth it, even if it did take 3 months.


----------



## Jperiod

I just got the closing docs for VGC.  Is there anything special I need to check or look at on these before signing?


----------



## fearthisinc

Just wanted to give an update to those waiting on membership numbers... My deed was recorded on the website on August 11 at 3:40pm.. That was on a Friday.. I called today around 2pm and was given Member ID as well as Club ID and Activation Codes.. Was helped by member services who had no problem looking it up and providing it once they verified name/address/telephone.. So 10 days overall between deed being recorded and being able to obtain member id information, but 6 "business days" and I was in the system..


----------



## Jperiod

Another question, how do I verify the number of points available or banked?  It doesn't say in my closing documents.


----------



## ywgckp

fearthisinc said:


> Just wanted to give an update to those waiting on membership numbers... My deed was recorded on the website on August 11 at 3:40pm.. That was on a Friday.. I called today around 2pm and was given Member ID as well as Club ID and Activation Codes.. Was helped by member services who had no problem looking it up and providing it once they verified name/address/telephone.. So 10 days overall between deed being recorded and being able to obtain member id information, but 6 "business days" and I was in the system..



Great thanks - that's helpful!

I called today, which was 5 business days, and was told they haven't received anything from the title company.  My title company says they emailed it to DVC the day after recording - so hopefully when DVC says they haven't received anything, they actually mean they haven't processed anything...


----------



## TexasChick123

ywgckp said:


> Great thanks - that's helpful!
> 
> I called today, which was 5 business days, and was told they haven't received anything from the title company.  My title company says they emailed it to DVC the day after recording - so hopefully when DVC says they haven't received anything, they actually mean they haven't processed anything...



I would guess this is the case of them not processing it yet.  I know some are saying their membership was processed within a week or so, but when I closed on a contract in May, it took 2 weeks for the points to show up in my account.  I think it varies widely based on their volumes of transactions which is different every day.  Hang in there.  It should show up in 2-3 weeks in your account if you are a current member.


----------



## jabberdad

Jessica Knepfle said:


> Did you get an email saying you closed? We sent our closing documents on the 17 and waiting to hear.


No, I did not get a call,  I checked for the deed.  Once I did see it, I called and confirmed closing was complete.

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Do all sellers have to have something notarized? Or are there only certain situations (like overseas sellers)??



They all get it notarized.  First American hasn't heard a peep from our seller and we are supposed to close in less than a week per the original contract.  Eek!  I hope the seller isn't bailing -- they've tried email a couple of times now.


----------



## Tlmb615

CvilleDiane said:


> They all get it notarized.  First American hasn't heard a peep from our seller and we are supposed to close in less than a week per the original contract.  Eek!  I hope the seller isn't bailing -- they've tried email a couple of times now.


Oh no so sorry about that.  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> They all get it notarized.  First American hasn't heard a peep from our seller and we are supposed to close in less than a week per the original contract.  Eek!  I hope the seller isn't bailing -- they've tried email a couple of times now.




Oh no! Not hearing back from email would make me nervous. Have they tried calling? I know quite a few people who NEVER check their emails. I have to call them every time. Maybe the sellers are like that. I hope!


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Oh no! Not hearing back from email would make me nervous. Have they tried calling? I know quite a few people who NEVER check their emails. I have to call them every time. Maybe the sellers are like that. I hope!



I can't imagine living like that! I am nervous though, and I'll ask about calling if there isn't news tomorrow.  I contacted Bonnie today, thinking maybe she could help.  I know she said the seller definitely wanted to sell when we had some delay hearing back on our original offer.


----------



## Jessica Knepfle

Heres our timeline..

july 1 : put in offer
july 2nd: offer accepted
july 7 : sent to rofr
july 25: passed rofr
august 14: closing doc received by us
august 17: closing doc sent back
august 21st: title company received both our documents and sellers
no word yet on closing
I have been checking the comptroller website multiple times a day. hopefully we will hear more soon


----------



## ywgckp

TexasChick123 said:


> I would guess this is the case of them not processing it yet.  I know some are saying their membership was processed within a week or so, but when I closed on a contract in May, it took 2 weeks for the points to show up in my account.  I think it varies widely based on their volumes of transactions which is different every day.  Hang in there.  It should show up in 2-3 weeks in your account if you are a current member.



It turns out it meant that it wasn't sent (or at least never received).  So, my title company sent (or re-sent) the documentation to Disney, which they received on Tuesday.  I called again today, and they are processing title changes sent on the 21st, so hopefully within the next couple of days.

I'm not sure what would have happened if I hadn't called...  I suppose things would have waited for weeks.


----------



## TexasChick123

ywgckp said:


> It turns out it meant that it wasn't sent (or at least never received).  So, my title company sent (or re-sent) the documentation to Disney, which they received on Tuesday.  I called again today, and they are processing title changes sent on the 21st, so hopefully within the next couple of days.
> 
> I'm not sure what would have happened if I hadn't called...  I suppose things would have waited for weeks.



Yikes. Good to know. Ours was sent to Disney on 8/21 for the title change, so I guess I should know soon if it posts to my account. Thanks for the update.


----------



## w84no1

Boardwalk Villas
Points: 100
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American Title

Offer made 6/22
Offer accepted 6/26
Sent to ROFR: 6/30
Passed ROFR:7/15
Received closing docs: 8/3
Sent closing docs back: 8/4
First American Title sent missing closing docs: 8/8
Sent back: 8/8
First American Title sent more missing docs: 8/17
Sent back: 8/19
Buyer Documents received: 8/22
Seller Documents received: 8/17
Closed: 8/23
Deed Recorded: 8/23
Sent to Disney: 8/23

Waiting for member number!! Yay!!!

So even after a couple of delays it will be a little over 2 months from start to finish.


----------



## Jessica Knepfle

I saw our contract on the comptrollers website today...what come next? Do we just wait on points?


----------



## ywgckp

Jessica Knepfle said:


> I saw our contract on the comptrollers website today...what come next? Do we just wait on points?



Yup - you can call in around 10 days and they might give you the account information by phone (make sure you're talking to member administration and not member services!).

Or, you can wait and you'll get a package in the mail a few weeks later.


----------



## Ben E N

Offer made 7/20
Offer accepted 7/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/21
Passed ROFR: 8/4
Received closing docs: 8/17
Sent closing docs back: 8/17
Buyer Documents received: 8/18
Seller Documents received: 8/21
Closed: 8/23
Deed Recorded: 8/24
Sent to Disney: 8/24

I was expecting 3 months, and it looks like everything got done in just over 30 days. Are things speeding up, or did I just get really lucky?


----------



## TexasChick123

ywgckp said:


> Yup - you can call in around 10 days and they might give you the account information by phone (make sure you're talking to member administration and not member services!).
> 
> Or, you can wait and you'll get a package in the mail a few weeks later.



Did you call Member Admin to find this out?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Ben E N said:


> Offer made 7/20
> Offer accepted 7/21
> Sent to ROFR: 7/21
> Passed ROFR: 8/4
> Received closing docs: 8/17
> Sent closing docs back: 8/17
> Buyer Documents received: 8/18
> Seller Documents received: 8/21
> Closed: 8/23
> Deed Recorded: 8/24
> Sent to Disney: 8/24
> 
> I was expecting 3 months, and it looks like everything got done in just over 30 days. Are things speeding up, or did I just get really lucky?





I think you got lucky! I made my offer on 6/30 and I'm still at the point where I'm waiting to close.


----------



## Deb123

Got word from our resale company that Estopel was finished yesterday morning and much to my surprise yesterday afternoon, we received our closing papers. Promptly got those fed ex'ed this morning with the funds. We passed ROFR on August 11, so very pleased with this process this time!


----------



## amccu18007

Deb123 said:


> Got word from our resale company that Estopel was finished yesterday morning and much to my surprise yesterday afternoon, we received our closing papers. Promptly got those fed ex'ed this morning with the funds. We passed ROFR on August 11, so very pleased with this process this time!


That is a fantastic timeline! Who was your title company?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

1momof3boys3 said:


> Animal Kingdom: 100 points
> Broker: Fidelity
> Closing: First American
> 
> Offer made & accepted 6/30
> Sent to ROFR: 7/11
> Passed ROFR: 7/30
> Received closing docs: 8/11
> Buyer Documents received: 8/14
> Seller Documents received: .....
> Closed: .....
> Deed Recorded: .....
> 
> Just heard from First American. We are still waiting on the seller's docs. She said that they followed up with them, but have not heard back yet. =/




Updated: FA let me know that the sellers sent back the documents, but one of the forms was filled out incorrectly. Hopefully they receive the corrected form (early!) next week.


----------



## Deb123

amccu18007 said:


> That is a fantastic timeline! Who was your title company?


We are using Fidelity and First American


----------



## TomL

Ben E N said:


> I was expecting 3 months, and it looks like everything got done in just over 30 days. Are things speeding up, or did I just get really lucky?



What an awesome timeline!  Aulani took over 3 months; it must have moved on island time.


----------



## TomL

TexasChick123 said:


> Yikes. Good to know. Ours was sent to Disney on 8/21 for the title change, so I guess I should know soon if it posts to my account. Thanks for the update.



My initial DVC resale contract took 3 weeks after closing before member services was able to provide my Membership ID.  My add-on with same use year showed up online automatically 2 weeks after closing.


----------



## TexasChick123

TomL said:


> My initial DVC resale contract took 3 weeks after closing before member services was able to provide my Membership ID.  My add-on with same use year showed up online automatically 2 weeks after closing.



Thanks. Disney didn't "acknowledge receipt" of our title change until Thursday, so I was told it would be about another week or so before I had a new membership ID. I thought that they would just add it to my online account even if there was a different UY and resort, but she said I would have to add it to the online account after I got my new membership ID. Does anyone know which is right?


----------



## TomL

Each Use Year has a separate Member ID even if the deed is titled exactly the same.  You will need to manually add it to your online account just like you added the original contract with Member ID and Activation Code.


----------



## Matty B13

TexasChick123 said:


> Thanks. Disney didn't "acknowledge receipt" of our title change until Thursday, so I was told it would be about another week or so before I had a new membership ID. I thought that they would just add it to my online account even if there was a different UY and resort, but she said I would have to add it to the online account after I got my new membership ID. Does anyone know which is right?



I think our second contract was just added to our account without an activation code, the points just showed up in our account after a week or two after we closed. It was a different UY as well.


----------



## gparr

ywgckp said:


> Yup - you can call in around 10 days and they might give you the account information by phone (make sure you're talking to member administration and not member services!).



Is there a separate number to contact...if not what option on the phone do you select?


----------



## ywgckp

gparr said:


> Is there a separate number to contact...if not what option on the phone do you select?



Just the main contact line - I don't have it in front of me.

I selected #2 for member administration, and then #2 again.  90% of the time the phone still seems to ring to member services, but if you ask, they will transfer you to member administration.


----------



## Ben E N

TomL said:


> What an awesome timeline!  Aulani took over 3 months; it must have moved on island time.



A ton of credit goes to our seller, who returned paperwork the day that she got it. I thought it was noteworthy, however, that ROFR and estoppel each only took about two weeks. This seems to be an encouraging trend that I noticed looking at other people's timelines. Let's hope it continues for others!


----------



## amccu18007

TexasChick123 said:


> Thanks. Disney didn't "acknowledge receipt" of our title change until Thursday, so I was told it would be about another week or so before I had a new membership ID. I thought that they would just add it to my online account even if there was a different UY and resort, but she said I would have to add it to the online account after I got my new membership ID. Does anyone know which is right?


Mine was just added even though it was a new member number and different UY. Points were loaded a few days later.


----------



## JackTMS

Everything finally all settled up and booked a one night stay at Grand Californian. Going to take the big trip to BWV next year. =)

Boardwalk 150 points
Purchased through Resales DVC

Offer made and accepted 6/24
Sent in to ROFR 6/26
Passed ROFR 7/12
Closing docs received by me 7/25 sent out 7/27
Sellers docs received ??? They didn't say
Closed 8/1
Deed filed 8/4
Member Number in mail  8/23


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> I can't imagine living like that! I am nervous though, and I'll ask about calling if there isn't news tomorrow.  I contacted Bonnie today, thinking maybe she could help.  I know she said the seller definitely wanted to sell when we had some delay hearing back on our original offer.




Any word back from your seller? I'm still waiting on mine and it's driving me crazy! What happens if it goes past the closing date??


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Any word back from your seller? I'm still waiting on mine and it's driving me crazy! What happens if it goes past the closing date??



I called Bonnie who called the seller Friday.  The seller overnighted the paperwork so it should be there tomorrow.  I'm also curious about the closing, bc our deadline is Tuesday!  I hope First American can get it done then.  When is yours?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> I called Bonnie who called the seller Friday.  The seller overnighted the paperwork so it should be there tomorrow.  I'm also curious about the closing, bc our deadline is Tuesday!  I hope First American can get it done then.  When is yours?




I think it's September 5th, so I still have a little bit of time. Watching the prices steadily increase is making me uneasy. If this contract falls through for any reason then we'll have to rethink our home resort choice. There's no way I'm paying today's asking price of AKV! LOL


----------



## ywgckp

All done!  Just under 7 weeks from start to finish, so that's great.  I was proactive about calling broker/title agent/DVD at every step which I'm sure sped up the process.

275 BWV contract, December use year

Offer accepted: 7/7
Submitted to ROFR: 7/10
Passed ROFR: 7/25
Estoppel: 7/26 
Closing Documents Received: 8/1
My Closing Documents Sent: 8/4 (received 8/7)
Sellers Closing Documents Sent: 8/9 (received 8/14)
Deed Recorded, on OC Comptroller Site: 8/15
Account Number (called in 8/23 and 8/24 - not ready): 8/25
Points in Account: 8/27

Booked two trips today - three nights at the Grand Californian, and then give nights at BWV for spring break!

Good luck to those waiting...


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> I think it's September 5th, so I still have a little bit of time. Watching the prices steadily increase is making me uneasy. If this contract falls through for any reason then we'll have to rethink our home resort choice. There's no way I'm paying today's asking price of AKV! LOL



If it's just one form that needs to be re-sent, it seems likely they'll pull it together this week.  Then we can wait for points together too!


----------



## ArielSRL

ArielSRL said:


> So I am brand new to this thread and DVC! We are purchasing a 100 pt contract at BRV through DVC Resale market, using Magic Vacation Title. Contract listed, we offered, and it was accepted on 7/5, submitted to Disney for ROFR 7/7, Disney waived today 7/25.


Can't believe this but we are still waiting on estoppel. It was less than 20 days for ROFR but now it has been over a month since then. I contacted DVC Resale today and they said they would look into it.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> If it's just one form that needs to be re-sent, it seems likely they'll pull it together this week.  Then we can wait for points together too!



I hope so!


----------



## Smilelea

Smilelea said:


> Our Current Status:
> AKV - 150 pts
> 
> Offer sent and accepted: 6/28/17
> Sent for ROFR: 7/2/17
> Passed ROFR: 7/15/17
> Closing docs received: 7/31/17
> Closing docs sent back: 8/1/17
> Closed: 8/17
> Recorded: 8/17
> Packet received, called and got activation code: 8/24


We made it! And in less than 60 days!


----------



## TexasChick123

Bay Lake Towers
Points: 200
Broker: Vacatia
Closing: First Reliable Transfers

6/5 Offer sent and accepted
6/9 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
6/27 passed ROFR
7/11 Closing Docs received
8/14 Closing Docs Returned by Seller
8/17 Closing Docs Returned by Buyer (me)
8/21 Deed Recorded by the County
8/28 Points Loaded into Account

Finished in less than 3 months.  FYI, the points just showed up in my account with a different resort and UY. I didn't have to add anything. I'm typing this as a Harvey Evacuee that's been displaced. Flooding is the worst we've ever seen. I needed to look at some Disney stuff to get my mind off of what's happening at home.  Talk about all of us needing a vacation!


----------



## Jessica Knepfle

Smilelea said:


> We made it! And in less than 60 days!


I hope we get our welcome letter and activation code that fast! Our deed was recorded on the 24th, but I just got an email today that it was sent to Disney for processessing


----------



## Matty B13

TexasChick123 said:


> Bay Lake Towers
> Points: 200
> Broker: Vacatia
> Closing: First Reliable Transfers
> 
> 6/5 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/9 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
> 6/27 passed ROFR
> 7/11 Closing Docs received
> 8/14 Closing Docs Returned by Seller
> 8/17 Closing Docs Returned by Buyer (me)
> 8/21 Deed Recorded by the County
> 8/28 Points Loaded into Account
> 
> Finished in less than 3 months.  FYI, the points just showed up in my account with a different resort and UY. I didn't have to add anything. I'm typing this as a Harvey Evacuee that's been displaced. Flooding is the worst we've ever seen. I needed to look at some Disney stuff to get my mind off of what's happening at home.  Talk about all of us needing a vacation!



Hope your doing okay, and everyone is safe.


----------



## mustinjourney

Matty B13 said:


> Hope your doing okay, and everyone is safe.



I'm also in Houston...and I must say, it is absolutely insane how much rain has fallen.  30 inches in some places in the first 24 hours.  That was followed up with another 12 to 20 inches of rain on Sunday.  That's rain.  Not snow.

Over the course of a week, we are expected to get 50+ inches in some places -- which is about the average rainfall for the ENTIRE YEAR.

We lucked out today in that the rain totals were "only" 4 inches or so.  It's allowed the bayous and rivers to recede a little; however, our two primary retention dams are close to failure and if they go, we're looking at a much bigger Katrina.  So far, the city has responded very well and there have been very few fatalities.  We're indebted to our neighbors in Louisiana for bringing the Cajun Army to help assist in rescuing people from their homes.  It has been truly amazing to watch all of the volunteers coming in from everywhere trying to help anyway they can.  Keep the positive vibes coming our way!


----------



## amccu18007

TexasChick123 said:


> Bay Lake Towers
> Points: 200
> Broker: Vacatia
> Closing: First Reliable Transfers
> 
> 6/5 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/9 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
> 6/27 passed ROFR
> 7/11 Closing Docs received
> 8/14 Closing Docs Returned by Seller
> 8/17 Closing Docs Returned by Buyer (me)
> 8/21 Deed Recorded by the County
> 8/28 Points Loaded into Account
> 
> Finished in less than 3 months.  FYI, the points just showed up in my account with a different resort and UY. I didn't have to add anything. I'm typing this as a Harvey Evacuee that's been displaced. Flooding is the worst we've ever seen. I needed to look at some Disney stuff to get my mind off of what's happening at home.  Talk about all of us needing a vacation!



I am so sorry. Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## jmw33

Moving over to this board and praying for everyone in Texas!

Saratoga Springs
Points: 160
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American Title

7/21 Offer sent and accepted
7/25 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
8/11 passed ROFR
8/25 Closing Docs received
??    Closing Docs Returned by Seller
8/28 Closing Docs Returned by Buyer (me)
?? Deed Recorded by the County
?? Points Loaded into Account


----------



## Gryhndmom

TexasChick123 said:


> Bay Lake Towers
> Points: 200
> Broker: Vacatia
> Closing: First Reliable Transfers
> 
> 6/5 Offer sent and accepted
> 6/9 Paperwork in and went to ROFR
> 6/27 passed ROFR
> 7/11 Closing Docs received
> 8/14 Closing Docs Returned by Seller
> 8/17 Closing Docs Returned by Buyer (me)
> 8/21 Deed Recorded by the County
> 8/28 Points Loaded into Account
> 
> Finished in less than 3 months.  FYI, the points just showed up in my account with a different resort and UY. I didn't have to add anything. I'm typing this as a Harvey Evacuee that's been displaced. Flooding is the worst we've ever seen. I needed to look at some Disney stuff to get my mind off of what's happening at home.  Talk about all of us needing a vacation!



Congrats on points in the account, hope this made your day better! If there is something we can do to help up here in San Antonio PM and let us know!


----------



## TexasChick123

Gryhndmom said:


> Congrats on points in the account, hope this made your day better! If there is something we can do to help up here in San Antonio PM and let us know!



I think donations of any kind are what's needed at this point. We are loading up our cars with food and needed supplies and driving back to drop off with friends and at shelters. We're also bring tools and have to help removing dry wall and floors. Our area has receding waters, but others are still rising and reservoirs are overflowing and levees are breaching. It's scary.


----------



## Tlmb615

Smilelea said:


> We made it! And in less than 60 days!


So glad to hear that everything is done!!  Congrats!


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> I think it's September 5th, so I still have a little bit of time. Watching the prices steadily increase is making me uneasy. If this contract falls through for any reason then we'll have to rethink our home resort choice. There's no way I'm paying today's asking price of AKV! LOL



Ours was yesterday, and I didn't hear a peep from First American though they have both ours and the seller's documents.  I emailed this morning to check in, but I may soon have first hand knowledge of what happens after the "close by" date!  Sigh.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> Ours was yesterday, and I didn't hear a peep from First American though they have both ours and the seller's documents.  I emailed this morning to check in, but I may soon have first hand knowledge of what happens after the "close by" date!  Sigh.




Oh my gosh! This process sure tries our patience, huh?! I was coming here to check in on your progress! Have you checked the OCC website? I wonder how long after closing it shows up there...? Maybe they closed and they just haven't notified you yet. I'm just not sure if the website reflects this right away or if it takes a while.


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Oh my gosh! This process sure tries our patience, huh?! I was coming here to check in on your progress! Have you checked the OCC website? I wonder how long after closing it shows up there...? Maybe they closed and they just haven't notified you yet. I'm just not sure if the website reflects this right away or if it takes a while.



Some people have said here that they closed and had the deed recorded the same day, right?  I check occ all of the time!  Bets on whether we see it there before we find out from First American?  This is my first time buying resale, and i have definitely not felt like one of the lucky ones with timing.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> Some people have said here that they closed and had the deed recorded the same day, right?  I check occ all of the time!  Bets on whether we see it there before we find out from First American?  This is my first time buying resale, and i have definitely not felt like one of the lucky ones with timing.




Ha! I've been checking the website too! Wishful thinking, I guess. =D


----------



## Toreby

SSR
Points: 110
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American Title

6/23 Offer accepted
6/27 Contract signed and sent to broker
6/30 Sent to ROFR
7/14 Passed ROFR 
8/4 Closing docs received
8/7 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
8/21 Closing docs returned by seller (International)
8/24 Deed recorded by the county
8/30 Points Loaded into existing account

9 weeks, pretty good for an international seller. I'm a little peeved the broker did not inform me it was an international seller though. I would have asked them to bank the points before we started the ppwk since it is a feb u/y, and the 2017 pts need to be banked by 9/30.


----------



## rjbarker

amccu18007 said:


> Back on this thread again!!! Yay!!
> 
> 
> Grand Floridian
> Points: 125
> Broker: Buy and Sell DVC
> Closing: Duncan
> 
> Offer made & accepted 8/3
> Sent to ROFR: 8/4
> Amended : 8/9
> Resent back with signed amendments : 8/10
> Passed ROFR:8/18
> Received closing docs: ???
> Sent closing docs back: ???
> Buyer Documents received: ???
> Seller Documents received: ???
> Closed: ???
> Deed Recorded: ???
> 
> I have one direct and one resale plus this one so if you have any questions about either process, ask away



Hi! Any update on your timeline? We are using same broker and title company and just passed ROFR on 8/28. I've seen other posts saying that the title company is slower than others so wondering if you're experiencing that as well. Thanks!


----------



## Jessica Knepfle

rjbarker said:


> Hi! Any update on your timeline? We are using same broker and title company and just passed ROFR on 8/28. I've seen other posts saying that the title company is slower than others so wondering if you're experiencing that as well. Thanks!



We used that same title company and I have been very pleased! We placed an offer 7/1 and our deed has been recorded and sent to Disney for processing. Just waiting on this final step, but I have had no complaints. Everything has been so smooth.


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

AKL Timeline:
160 points
Offer made/accepted: 7/19/2017
Contract out for ROFR: 7/24/2017
Passed ROFR: 8/4/2017
Closing Docs Received: 8/29
Buyer Docs Returned: 8/30

BCV Timeline:
150 points
Offer made/accepted: 7/19/2017
Contract out for ROFR: 8/3/2017
Passed ROFR: 8/16/2017
Closing Docs Received: waiting

Both purchases are with Fidelity and First American Title

At least AKV is getting close!!!


----------



## amccu18007

rjbarker said:


> Hi! Any update on your timeline? We are using same broker and title company and just passed ROFR on 8/28. I've seen other posts saying that the title company is slower than others so wondering if you're experiencing that as well. Thanks!


No, no updates as of this morning. I too am a bit worried about the timeline and voiced my worries to Bee. She assured me that they moved along quickly. I am hoping to add on points directly but want this done first. I hope that your contract moves along quickly.


----------



## Katd52

I'm pretty content with how fast our first DVC purchase is going but, I have a quick question.  Our Closing Documents were signed and delivered to the Title company on 8/18.  I emailed to see if the Sellers Closing Documents arrived yesterday and was informed that they had just arrived on 8/31.  I thought the deed would then be recorded but I was told the Final Points Summary was requested and that could take 3-5 days and then it would be sent to be recorded.  Isn't that step usually done earlier than this before they send out closing docs? I see everyone posting their timelines and I never see that.


----------



## Deb123

Woke up this morning to an email that our contract has closed!! This was my fastest resale purchase yet-41 days from the day I submitted the offer. We passed rofr on Aug 11. Very pleased with Fidelity and First American! Great communication and process!


----------



## erin1715

Is the closing company the same as the title company?  My broker said she approved the closing statements yesterday and I should be receiving them via email from the closing company within the week.  And I just want to send the closing company an email to try to nudge them along.


----------



## CvilleDiane

We closed!

Polynesian
Points: 150
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American Title

6/26 Offer accepted
7/6 Sent to ROFR
7/28 Passed ROFR 
8/9 Closing docs received
8/28 Closing docs returned by seller 
8/31 CLOSED!

It hasn't shown up on OCC yet, but I'm sooo ready to be in this stage where I login to my account every day and check for the new contract.  YAY!


----------



## rjbarker

amccu18007 said:


> No, no updates as of this morning. I too am a bit worried about the timeline and voiced my worries to Bee. She assured me that they moved along quickly. I am hoping to add on points directly but want this done first. I hope that your contract moves along quickly.



Thanks! I'd like to do the same. Will be following along with your progress, hope it moves quickly for you.


----------



## Toreby

Katd52 said:


> I'm pretty content with how fast our first DVC purchase is going but, I have a quick question.  Our Closing Documents were signed and delivered to the Title company on 8/18.  I emailed to see if the Sellers Closing Documents arrived yesterday and was informed that they had just arrived on 8/31.  I thought the deed would then be recorded but I was told the Final Points Summary was requested and that could take 3-5 days and then it would be sent to be recorded.  Isn't that step usually done earlier than this before they send out closing docs? I see everyone posting their timelines and I never see that.


My two transactions both closed the day after the docs were received from the sellers (different brokers, same title company). It sounds odd to me. I would think that's what estoppel is for.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> We closed!
> 
> Polynesian
> Points: 150
> Broker: Fidelity
> Closing: First American Title
> 
> 6/26 Offer accepted
> 7/6 Sent to ROFR
> 7/28 Passed ROFR
> 8/9 Closing docs received
> 8/28 Closing docs returned by seller
> 8/31 CLOSED!
> 
> It hasn't shown up on OCC yet, but I'm sooo ready to be in this stage where I login to my account every day and check for the new contract.  YAY!




Did they let you know how long it usually takes to show up on OCC after closing?


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Did they let you know how long it usually takes to show up on OCC after closing?



They didn't, but it showed up this afternoon.  They said Disney takes 7-14 days to transfer so I'm hoping to have the points late next week.  Fingers crossed!!  Have you checked in on whether sellers returned docs?  It's getting pretty close to Sept 5 given the holiday weekend -- have you considered calling Bonnie to check in with them?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> They didn't, but it showed up this afternoon.  They said Disney takes 7-14 days to transfer so I'm hoping to have the points late next week.  Fingers crossed!!  Have you checked in on whether sellers returned docs?  It's getting pretty close to Sept 5 given the holiday weekend -- have you considered calling Bonnie to check in with them?




Oh, good. That's fast!.... I emailed my escrow officer (Cammy), but got an automated "out of office" response. I emailed her recommended backup contact, but haven't heard back yet. Hopefully soon! I guess if I don't hear by this evening then I'll email Bonnie. I completely forgot that Monday was a holiday. I home school and don't really keep track of the holidays very well, unless they are the big ones. LOL!


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Oh, good. That's fast!.... I emailed my escrow officer (Cammy), but got an automated "out of office" response. I emailed her recommended backup contact, but haven't heard back yet. Hopefully soon! I guess if I don't hear by this evening then I'll email Bonnie. I completely forgot that Monday was a holiday. I home school and don't really keep track of the holidays very well, unless they are the big ones. LOL!



I don't think my seller would have known the urgency about returning the documents if Bonnie hadn't called.  They weren't responding to FA at all!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Deb123 said:


> Woke up this morning to an email that our contract has closed!! This was my fastest resale purchase yet-41 days from the day I submitted the offer. We passed rofr on Aug 11. Very pleased with Fidelity and First American! Great communication and process!



That was really fast! I have a 100pt AKV contract with Fidelity and First American, but it's not moving along that fast at all! My offer was made 6/30, passed ROFR 7/30. I don't get any updates at all unless I ask. Even then, like today, I send an email and don't get a response at all. I wonder why it's so "hit and miss" with this company.


----------



## Deb123

1momof3boys3 said:


> That was really fast! I have a 100pt AKV contract with Fidelity and First American, but it's not moving along that fast at all! My offer was made 6/30, passed ROFR 7/30. I don't get any updates at all unless I ask. Even then, like today, I send an email and don't get a response at all. I wonder why it's so "hit and miss" with this company.


We used Fidelity and First American, too. Have you checked  if the sellers have returned their signed papers? That can really hold things up sometimes. I had a contract last fall that never could close and eventually had to be cancelled due to the sellers just never responding when we got to this point. If they at least would've let us know they were backing out, it would've softened the blow a bit. But the waiting and not knowing was awful. I sincerely hope your contract closes within the next day or so!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Deb123 said:


> We used Fidelity and First American, too. Have you checked  if the sellers have returned their signed papers? That can really hold things up sometimes. I had a contract last fall that never could close and eventually had to be cancelled due to the sellers just never responding when we got to this point. If they at least would've let us know they were backing out, it would've softened the blow a bit. But the waiting and not knowing was awful. I sincerely hope your contract closes within the next day or so!




They returned them 8/22, but one of the documents was incorrectly filled out. Cammy said last Friday that they hope to have it this week. Here it is Friday and I haven't heard anything. =/


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Oh, good. That's fast!.... I emailed my escrow officer (Cammy), but got an automated "out of office" response. I emailed her recommended backup contact, but haven't heard back yet. Hopefully soon! I guess if I don't hear by this evening then I'll email Bonnie. I completely forgot that Monday was a holiday. I home school and don't really keep track of the holidays very well, unless they are the big ones. LOL!



In my experience, Bonnie is much faster responding to phone calls than email.  I hope you get good news today!  We closed two days after the "close by" date in our contract, so there's hope!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> In my experience, Bonnie is much faster responding to phone calls than email.  I hope you get good news today!  We closed two days after the "close by" date in our contract, so there's hope!




I'll try Bonnie today. Did you have to sign some sort of amendment to extend past the closing date?


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> I'll try Bonnie today. Did you have to sign some sort of amendment to extend past the closing date?



No.  It was supposed to be Tuesday.  I heard from First American on Monday that they had the FedEx from the seller and they'd get back to me in email the next day to confirm everything.  They never emailed on Tuesday or even Wednesday, when it would have been lovely to know that it was going to close and there weren't issues with being past the date.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> No.  It was supposed to be Tuesday.  I heard from First American on Monday that they had the FedEx from the seller and they'd get back to me in email the next day to confirm everything.  They never emailed on Tuesday or even Wednesday, when it would have been lovely to know that it was going to close and there weren't issues with being past the date.



That would drive me crazy!


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> That would drive me crazy!



That could be the subtitle to this whole process.  It's so close to done now, and yours should be too.  In a couple of weeks, we are going to be posting about booking trips with our new DVC points and forget all about this rollercoaster ride!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> That could be the subtitle to this whole process.  It's so close to done now, and yours should be too.  In a couple of weeks, we are going to be posting about booking trips with our new DVC points and forget all about this rollercoaster ride!



I ended up emailing someone else in FA's office and he responded. The seller has not yet returned that one document! He said that he would let Fidelity know so that they could follow up with the seller, too. This is so incredibly frustrating.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> In my experience, Bonnie is much faster responding to phone calls than email.  I hope you get good news today!  We closed two days after the "close by" date in our contract, so there's hope!



You're right! I called Bonnie and she said she would get right on it!


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> You're right! I called Bonnie and she said she would get right on it!



Yay! She told me the same thing and she made it happen.  I can't believe you're waiting on one piece of paper!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> Yay! She told me the same thing and she made it happen.  I can't believe you're waiting on one piece of paper!




I got absolutely nothing accomplished today. I wrote emails to 3 people at First American and got one response saying they're still waiting. When someone from Fidelity (not Bonnie) returned my call she asked me for the form. I said, "I'm the buyer.... the one waiting for the form" and she quickly changed it to "oh, just calling to say we have that form." She then sent a follow up email saying that all the correct forms were received 8/14... but that's when MY forms were received. The sellers forms were not even received until 8/22. UGH!!! There is quite a bit of confusion over there, leaving me beyond frustrated.


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> I got absolutely nothing accomplished today. I wrote emails to 3 people at First American and got one response saying they're still waiting. When someone from Fidelity (not Bonnie) returned my call she asked me for the form. I said, "I'm the buyer.... the one waiting for the form" and she quickly changed it to "oh, just calling to say we have that form." She then sent a follow up email saying that all the correct forms were received 8/14... but that's when MY forms were received. The sellers forms were not even received until 8/22. UGH!!! There is quite a bit of confusion over there, leaving me beyond frustrated.



That confusion is disheartening.  Which day is Cammy back?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> That confusion is disheartening.  Which day is Cammy back?



Apparently Cammy was back in the office Friday. I just never heard back from her.... which doesn't help my frustration level. I finally heard from Evelyn at Fidelity last night. She called the seller and he said he mailed it back Tuesday. So, hopefully it's only a minor delay.... assuming the paperwork is now correct!


----------



## Greg36

So once closing documents are returned by seller and buyer how long does it tend to take to actually close? Looking back over some of these pages it looks like 3-4 days is typical? We just returned ours to First American...


----------



## amccu18007

Greg36 said:


> So once closing documents are returned by seller and buyer how long does it tend to take to actually close? Looking back over some of these pages it looks like 3-4 days is typical? We just returned ours to First American...


It seems to take FA 2-3 days to close once they have all paperwork from both parties. By close, I mean sent to the OCC for recording. That is usually posted that day or the next. Disney takes about 7-10 days to load the account and sometimes once the account is loaded it can take 2 days for the actual points to be loaded.


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Apparently Cammy was back in the office Friday. I just never heard back from her.... which doesn't help my frustration level. I finally heard from Evelyn at Fidelity last night. She called the seller and he said he mailed it back Tuesday. So, hopefully it's only a minor delay.... assuming the paperwork is now correct!


 
Hoping you get a closing email from Cammy today!!!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> Hoping you get a closing email from Cammy today!!!



Me, too! Thank you!


----------



## Jessica Knepfle

Was hoping to get my member # by calling Disney today but it just keeps ringing busy. Has anyone had this?


----------



## CvilleDiane

Jessica Knepfle said:


> Was hoping to get my member # by calling Disney today but it just keeps ringing busy. Has anyone had this?



I've only had that happen when the lines are busy for F&W opening, cruise opening, etc.  Maybe Hurricane Irma has them swamped with calls this AM?


----------



## Jessica Knepfle

I was kinda wondering if that might be the reason


----------



## ArielSRL

ArielSRL said:


> Can't believe this but we are still waiting on estoppel. It was less than 20 days for ROFR but now it has been over a month since then. I contacted DVC Resale today and they said they would look into it.


Okay, so it turns out there was a step I was supposed to complete having to do with financing but I was never specifically told to do so. So honestly, I'm kind of wondering how long they had the estoppel without contacting me? I emailed them Monday of last week, got the reply that they were checking, didn't hear back, so emailed again Wednesday, then finally got the reply Thursday that I needed to get with the financing company, where I finally got all my instructions and got everything taken care of that afternoon. Friday, I received all the closing documents, filled out what I could this weekend, will be getting the last of the paperwork signed and notarized this evening, and then mailed out tomorrow. Whoa, that was mouthful.

BRV
Points: 100
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Closing: Magic Vacation Title

7/5 Offer accepted
7/7 Contract signed and sent to broker
7/7 Sent to ROFR
7/25 Passed ROFR
9/1 Closing docs received
9/6 (projected) Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
? Closing docs returned by seller
? Deed recorded by the county
? Points Loaded into account


----------



## SPLzero

Looks like first American dropped the ball. Passed rofr 8/17 and I was thinking it's taking a while for estoppel so I emailed my agent to find out we passed the estoppel 8/24 and that I should have my closing documents by now.


----------



## w84no1

1momof3boys3 said:


> Did they let you know how long it usually takes to show up on OCC after closing?



Mine was the next day.


----------



## lalariner

Boulder Ridge Villas
Points: 200
Broker: Garden Views Realty
Closing: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney at Law

8/6 Offer accepted
8/7 Contract signed and sent to broker
8/9 Sent to ROFR
8/21 Passed ROFR
8/24 Closing docs received
8/28 Buyer Closing Docs received
9/5 Seller Closing docs received and sale closed
?? Deed recorded by the county
?? Points Loaded into account

Pretty thrilled with this timeline! Now I need those points so we can book HHI in March! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## CvilleDiane

lalariner said:


> Pretty thrilled with this timeline! Now I need those points so we can book HHI in March! Fingers crossed!!



Congrats!  We closed 8/31, so I've been logging in every day to check if the points/contract have been loaded.  Not there yet!  I'll post when they are.


----------



## Greg36

AKL
Points: 160
Broker: Timeshare Store
Closing: First American

7/27 Offer accepted
7/28 Contract signed and sent to broker
7/28 Sent to ROFR
8/14 Passed ROFR
8/31 Closing docs received
9/5 Closing docs returned by buyer
9/5 Closing docs returned by seller
? Deed recorded by the county
? Points Loaded into account


----------



## Greg36

Greg36 said:


> AKL
> Points: 160
> Broker: Timeshare Store
> Closing: First American
> 
> 7/27 Offer accepted
> 7/28 Contract signed and sent to broker
> 7/28 Sent to ROFR
> 8/14 Passed ROFR
> 8/31 Closing docs received
> 9/5 Closing docs returned by buyer
> 9/5 Closing docs returned by seller
> ? Deed recorded by the county
> ? Points Loaded into account



9/7 closed...


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Greg36 said:


> 9/7 closed...




I'm jealous of your timeline! LOL. I'm also using First American for an AKV contract... but at a much slower pace. My offer was made 6/30 and it wasn't even sent for ROFR until 7/11. Still waiting to close!


----------



## Greg36

1momof3boys3 said:


> I'm jealous of your timeline! LOL. I'm also using First American for an AKV contract... but at a much slower pace. My offer was made 6/30 and it wasn't even sent for ROFR until 7/11. Still waiting to close!



Sorry to hear this. What was the hold up? Hope you are getting close now to closing?


----------



## Greg36

1momof3boys3 said:


> I'm jealous of your timeline! LOL. I'm also using First American for an AKV contract... but at a much slower pace. My offer was made 6/30 and it wasn't even sent for ROFR until 7/11. Still waiting to close!



I think our one is so far working out because the seller was so on the ball. It seemed like we both got the signed documents in really quickly... In this sense, I think there is really a bit of luck involved... I hope yours closes soon...


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Greg36 said:


> I think our one is so far working out because the seller was so on the ball. It seemed like we both got the signed documents in really quickly... In this sense, I think there is really a bit of luck involved... I hope yours closes soon...



It's hard to believe what is actually holding it up. Every week I hear "I just talked to the seller. They mailed the documents back (insert day) and we should be getting them in a few days." Plus, it's different days depending on who responds. I'm having a hard time believing them at this point.


----------



## Greg36

1momof3boys3 said:


> It's hard to believe what is actually holding it up. Every week I hear "I just talked to the seller. They mailed the documents back (insert day) and we should be getting them in a few days." Plus, it's different days depending on who responds. I'm having a hard time believing them at this point.



That is brutal. When are you 'supposed' to close?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Greg36 said:


> That is brutal. When are you 'supposed' to close?




2 days ago.


----------



## Greg36

1momof3boys3 said:


> 2 days ago.



Hoping you hear soon...


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Greg36 said:


> Hoping you hear soon...



Me too! Thanks!!


----------



## minorthr

We received and returned our closing docs today from First American.


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

MaoriWhoLovesDisney said:


> AKL Timeline:
> 160 points
> Offer made/accepted: 7/19/2017
> Contract out for ROFR: 7/24/2017
> Passed ROFR: 8/4/2017
> Closing Docs Received: 8/29
> Buyer Docs Returned: 8/30
> 
> BCV Timeline:
> 150 points
> Offer made/accepted: 7/19/2017
> Contract out for ROFR: 8/3/2017
> Passed ROFR: 8/16/2017
> Closing Docs Received: waiting
> 
> Both purchases are with Fidelity and First American Title
> 
> At least AKV is getting close!!!



AKV closed today, 9/7! Surprised how much work is still going on with Irma, but thankful for it!


----------



## Jperiod

Grand Californian
Points: 240
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Closing: First American Title

7/27 Offer sent and accepted
7/29 Paperwork in 
7/31 Sent to ROFR
8/14 passed ROFR
8/21 Closing Docs received
8/29 Closing Docs Returned by Seller
9/1 Closing Docs Returned by Buyer (me)
9/1 Deed Recorded by the County
?? Points Loaded into Account

I'm surprised how fast this went!  It probably could have closed even faster if I didn't have to wait for the funds to deposit into my bank account before I wired the money.  Do I need to call disney in order to register online?  If so, when?  This is my first purchase.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Jperiod said:


> Grand Californian
> Points: 240
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Closing: First American Title
> 
> 7/27 Offer sent and accepted
> 7/29 Paperwork in
> 7/31 Sent to ROFR
> 8/14 passed ROFR
> 8/21 Closing Docs received
> 8/29 Closing Docs Returned by Seller
> 9/1 Closing Docs Returned by Buyer (me)
> 9/1 Deed Recorded by the County
> ?? Points Loaded into Account
> 
> I'm surprised how fast this went!  It probably could have closed even faster if I didn't have to wait for the funds to deposit into my bank account before I wired the money.  Do I need to call disney in order to register online?  If so, when?  This is my first purchase.



First, congrats!!  If you're a new member, there are steps earlier in this thread about how to call.  Though I wouldn't call yet.  The DVC phone lines are swamped with Irma calls right now.  Also, I closed and deed was recorded on 8/31, and I'm a current member.  The new contract and points haven't shown up in my account yet, so I don't think they're processing our dates yet.


----------



## lojenn

CvilleDiane - I closed and recorded on 8/31 as well and am an existing member. No sign of the points yet. I'm assuming there will be delays due to hurricane and resources being used for rebooking and canceling vacations. Please post whenever your points show up. As long as you don't have your points either, I won't be too worried about it


----------



## CvilleDiane

lojenn said:


> CvilleDiane - I closed and recorded on 8/31 as well and am an existing member. No sign of the points yet. I'm assuming there will be delays due to hurricane and resources being used for rebooking and canceling vacations. Please post whenever your points show up. As long as you don't have your points either, I won't be too worried about it



Absolutely! And let me know if yours show up too. I looked back and sometimes it took multiple weeks to show up. Between that and Irma, I'm not too worried but I did go back to the OCC site yesterday to double check that the deed naming matched my current contracts.


----------



## CvilleDiane

lojenn said:


> Please post whenever your points show up. As long as you don't have your points either, I won't be too worried about it



My new contract just showed up on my account but there aren't any points in it yet.


----------



## Katd52

OKW
Points: 150
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC
Closing: Duncan Title

7/7 Offer accepted
7/8 Contract signed and sent to broker
7/10 Sent to ROFR
7/25 Passed ROFR
8/14 Closing docs received
8/18 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
8/30 Closing docs returned by seller
9/14 Deed recorded by the county
10/2 Points Loaded into account (points were probably there earlier)

Contract states closing should be by 9/15/17.  Getting nervous!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Katd52 said:


> OKW
> Points: 150
> Broker: Buy and Sell DVC
> Closing: Duncan Title
> 
> 7/7 Offer accepted
> 7/8 Contract signed and sent to broker
> 7/10 Sent to ROFR
> 7/25 Passed ROFR
> 8/14 Closing docs received
> 8/18 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
> 8/30 Closing docs returned by seller
> ?? Deed recorded by the county
> ?? Points Loaded into existing account
> 
> Contract states closing should be by 9/15/17.  Getting nervous!




I know how you feel! We should have closed last Tuesday, but I'm still waiting to hear something. I'm using First American, and I know they're located in FL, so not sure when they'll be back in the office.


----------



## Matty B13

1momof3boys3 said:


> I know how you feel! We should have closed last Tuesday, but I'm still waiting to hear something. I'm using First American, and I know they're located in FL, so not sure when they'll be back in the office.



We are in the same boat "time-frame" as well with First American, I had to talk with my broker just to find out if my closing documents and check had arrived at First American.  It was before the storm though, but don't know if the seller has returned his documents.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Matty B13 said:


> We are in the same boat "time-frame" as well with First American, I had to talk with my broker just to find out if my closing documents and check had arrived at First American.  It was before the storm though, but don't know if the seller has returned his documents.




Yes, that's exactly my status! I called Bonnie last week and she said she would look into. That was before Irma showed up! I still do not know if my seller's closing documents were received.


----------



## Matty B13

1momof3boys3 said:


> Yes, that's exactly my status! I called Bonnie last week and she said she would look into. That was before Irma showed up! I still do not know if my seller's closing documents were received.



I was going to email her next Monday and see what was going on.  Keep checking the Orange County Register of Deed website to see if it pops-up in the recorded records.


----------



## PolarWSU

We are also stuck mid-closing. Our closing is going through Duncan. I was looking over deeds that closed yesterday (OC is back to business recording everything) and see quite a few closings through First American Title. Disney also recorded quite a few closings yesterday. So it would appear that they are back to it. 

I reached out to my broker to see if she had any idea what we should expect with regards to delays now that some offices are getting back to business. She said that First American is able to still do closings because they are not in Florida. I am not sure how accurate that is. We went through them some time ago and they were in Winter Park I believe.  

So far, I have been a bit concerned with Duncan's timing. On two occasions we have been in a situation where we were waiting on something from them to move to the next step and kept being told that they will let us know as soon as they have things back on their end. In both cases that step of the process for us was running longer than others going through the same process with a different company, and in both cases the situation did not resolve until I called to bug them about it. 

Our closing papers and money were received by them on Friday. I have no word on the status of the seller's documents. Keeping our fingers crossed that we can close soon and move on to making reservations.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

PolarWSU said:


> We are also stuck mid-closing. Our closing is going through Duncan. I was looking over deeds that closed yesterday (OC is back to business recording everything) and see quite a few closings through First American Title. Disney also recorded quite a few closings yesterday. So it would appear that they are back to it.
> 
> I reached out to my broker to see if she had any idea what we should expect with regards to delays now that some offices are getting back to business. She said that First American is able to still do closings because they are not in Florida. I am not sure how accurate that is. We went through them some time ago and they were in Winter Park I believe.
> 
> So far, I have been a bit concerned with Duncan's timing. On two occasions we have been in a situation where we were waiting on something from them to move to the next step and kept being told that they will let us know as soon as they have things back on their end. In both cases that step of the process for us was running longer than others going through the same process with a different company, and in both cases the situation did not resolve until I called to bug them about it.
> 
> Our closing papers and money were received by them on Friday. I have no word on the status of the seller's documents. Keeping our fingers crossed that we can close soon and move on to making reservations.




I'm not sure how accurate that is either. The number I called for First American was a FL area code and they had me send all my documents to Lake Mary, FL.


----------



## Greg36

PolarWSU said:


> We are also stuck mid-closing. Our closing is going through Duncan. I was looking over deeds that closed yesterday (OC is back to business recording everything) and see quite a few closings through First American Title. Disney also recorded quite a few closings yesterday. So it would appear that they are back to it.
> 
> I reached out to my broker to see if she had any idea what we should expect with regards to delays now that some offices are getting back to business. She said that First American is able to still do closings because they are not in Florida. I am not sure how accurate that is. We went through them some time ago and they were in Winter Park I believe.
> 
> So far, I have been a bit concerned with Duncan's timing. On two occasions we have been in a situation where we were waiting on something from them to move to the next step and kept being told that they will let us know as soon as they have things back on their end. In both cases that step of the process for us was running longer than others going through the same process with a different company, and in both cases the situation did not resolve until I called to bug them about it.
> 
> Our closing papers and money were received by them on Friday. I have no word on the status of the seller's documents. Keeping our fingers crossed that we can close soon and move on to making reservations.



I believe they have multiple locations. I say that because I called once after hours and ended up getting a location in another part of the country that was still open...


----------



## Spartan86

Hang in there everyone! We were almost exactly 90 days offer to "points" with Fidelity and First American. I don't really have anything bad to say about either of them, but it is a grueling wait. 

Such a strange contrast to our direct add on. We spoke to the guide on a Tuesday morning (8-22-17) and had the points same day, and a "Blue card" online the next day - of course they ran our credit card . But we didn't have paperwork to sign until the end of that week and we still are not posted on OCC. It's a different, easier "wait" but I'm struck by the contrasting timelines.


----------



## minorthr

Our closing docs are finally out for delivery to First American in Lake Mary FL after sitting in limbo since friday due to the hurricane.  Hopefully we are still on track for closing one the 22nd.  Im guessing the seller probably still hasn't sent their docs back yet.


----------



## amccu18007

PolarWSU said:


> We are also stuck mid-closing. Our closing is going through Duncan. I was looking over deeds that closed yesterday (OC is back to business recording everything) and see quite a few closings through First American Title. Disney also recorded quite a few closings yesterday. So it would appear that they are back to it.
> 
> I reached out to my broker to see if she had any idea what we should expect with regards to delays now that some offices are getting back to business. She said that First American is able to still do closings because they are not in Florida. I am not sure how accurate that is. We went through them some time ago and they were in Winter Park I believe.
> 
> So far, I have been a bit concerned with Duncan's timing. On two occasions we have been in a situation where we were waiting on something from them to move to the next step and kept being told that they will let us know as soon as they have things back on their end. In both cases that step of the process for us was running longer than others going through the same process with a different company, and in both cases the situation did not resolve until I called to bug them about it.
> 
> Our closing papers and money were received by them on Friday. I have no word on the status of the seller's documents. Keeping our fingers crossed that we can close soon and move on to making reservations.


Do you have any contact information that you could share with Duncan? I haven't even ever heard a peep from them and was starting to get concerned as we were to have received our closing paperwork from them by September 12th. I understand that there has been a hurricane but we passed ROFR on August 18th and haven't heard a peep from them yet.  Just find it odd as every other title company has at least made an initial contact with us when they received our contract.


----------



## Toreby

Greg36 said:


> I believe they have multiple locations. I say that because I called once after hours and ended up getting a location in another part of the country that was still open...



First American is a nationwide title company.


----------



## Jperiod

Jperiod said:


> Grand Californian
> Points: 240
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Closing: First American Title
> 
> 7/27 Offer sent and accepted
> 7/29 Paperwork in
> 7/31 Sent to ROFR
> 8/14 passed ROFR
> 8/21 Closing Docs received
> 8/29 Closing Docs Returned by Seller
> 9/1 Closing Docs Returned by Buyer (me)
> 9/1 Deed Recorded by the County
> ?? Points Loaded into Account
> 
> I'm surprised how fast this went!  It probably could have closed even faster if I didn't have to wait for the funds to deposit into my bank account before I wired the money.  Do I need to call disney in order to register online?  If so, when?  This is my first purchase.



Called today and no member number yet.  They said to call back friday, 9/15.


----------



## MikeRx

Hi Jperiod.  Did you send your closing documents/payment to California or Florida?  We are using the same broker and waiting for documents and hope for as fast a timeline as yours!

Mike


----------



## minorthr

MikeRx said:


> Hi Jperiod.  Did you send your closing documents/payment to California or Florida?  We are using the same broker and waiting for documents and hope for as fast a timeline as yours!
> 
> Mike



We are using first american as well and we sent to FL.  I just talked to them as according to  fedex the docs and check arrived today.  They are slammed and had so many fedex envelopes she said she couldn't confirm they received it.


----------



## Jperiod

MikeRx said:


> Hi Jperiod.  Did you send your closing documents/payment to California or Florida?  We are using the same broker and waiting for documents and hope for as fast a timeline as yours!
> 
> Mike


They went to Lav Vegas, actually!  But the deed was recorded in california.  Rebecca Blair was our contact at First American.


----------



## MikeRx

Jperiod said:


> They went to Lav Vegas, actually!  But the deed was recorded in California.  Rebecca Blair was our contact at First American.



Thank you!  I'm not so patiently waiting on the docs...  I had some outside dream that we would get our number and be able to go to the Top of the World Lounge on October 12th, but I doubt it will go that quickly.  If not we can wait to visit the TotWL in December when my wife and I have an adults only trip in WDW for a meeting.  If all goes well we will likely make our first reservation for October 2018 at the Grand Californian!
Mike


----------



## CvilleDiane

And, DONE!  I just booked our first stay with this contract for April! 

Polynesian
Points: 150
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American Title

6/26 Offer accepted
7/6 Sent to ROFR
7/28 Passed ROFR 
8/9 Closing docs received
8/28 Closing docs returned by seller 
8/31 CLOSED!
8/31 Deed recorded on OCC site
9/8 Contract showed up in existing account
9/13 Points loaded into account


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

CvilleDiane said:


> And, DONE!  I just booked our first stay with this contract for April!
> 
> Polynesian
> Points: 150
> Broker: Fidelity
> Closing: First American Title
> 
> 6/26 Offer accepted
> 7/6 Sent to ROFR
> 7/28 Passed ROFR
> 8/9 Closing docs received
> 8/28 Closing docs returned by seller
> 8/31 CLOSED!
> 8/31 Deed recorded on OCC site
> 9/8 Contract showed up in existing account
> 9/13 Points loaded into account


Congrats!!!


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

AKL Timeline:
160 points
7/19 Offer made/accepted
7/24 Contract out for ROFR
8/4 Passed ROFR
8/29 Closing Docs Received
8/30 Buyer Docs Returned 
9/7 Closed!
9/12 Deed recorded

Can't wait for that account to get created!!


----------



## Jperiod

MikeRx said:


> Thank you!  I'm not so patiently waiting on the docs...  I had some outside dream that we would get our number and be able to go to the Top of the World Lounge on October 12th, but I doubt it will go that quickly.  If not we can wait to visit the TotWL in December when my wife and I have an adults only trip in WDW for a meeting.  If all goes well we will likely make our first reservation for October 2018 at the Grand Californian!
> Mike


 Labor Day and Irma might have influenced the time it's taking to get my member number.  If I get it Friday, that's 15 days.  But most people get it in 10.

Our first trip on our VGC points will be Dec 2018 and planning 2 trips in 2019 for Star Wars land!


----------



## moxiemom

1momof3boys3 said:


> Yes, that's exactly my status! I called Bonnie last week and she said she would look into. That was before Irma showed up! I still do not know if my seller's closing documents were received.




Same here.... Working with Bonnie and my seller hasn't returned documents


----------



## MikeRx

Jperiod said:


> Labor Day and Irma might have influenced the time it's taking to get my member number.  If I get it Friday, that's 15 days.  But most people get it in 10.
> 
> Our first trip on our VGC points will be Dec 2018 and planning 2 trips in 2019 for Star Wars land!



Work related trips to DLR in late October and Jan and WDW in Dec so no need to use DVC.  We are renting points from someone for $12 a point in July for WDW (2 studios for 5 nights before a cruise) so I'm not messing with that deal which puts us in October for DLR and a 4 night fall break trip.  Our use year is Sept so we will likely bank all of 2017's points and plan for 1-2 trips to DLR for Star Wars land in 2019 too!!
Mike


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Since I'm now a week past my closing date, emailed Cammy at First American asking what is going to happen to the contract. She responded with "I copied Evelyn at Fidelity so she can go over the contract options with you." I then emailed Evelyn a series of questions, one being "Did the seller change their minds?" because jeez, it's been a month since I sent back my closing docs and funds. She responds with "I have followed up with the seller today." So, I still don't know what's going on. I am so incredibly frustrated that I am starting to see why people just buy direct.


----------



## LilyJC

I never got around to posting my BCV contract on the ROFR thread, but figured I'd list both my resale contract timelines once everything was finalized.

*VGC*
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American Title (Las Vegas office)

Offer made/accepted: 6/9
Sent to ROFR: 6/13
Passed ROFR: 6/27
Received/returned closing docs: 7/20
FA received buyer closing docs and wire: 7/21
Sellers embassy appointment: 8/23
Seller Documents received: ???
Closed: 8/29
Loaded into my DVC account: 9/12
Points loaded: 9/14

*
BCV*
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Closing: First American Title (Florida office)

Offer made/accepted: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 7/30
Passed ROFR: 8/11
Received emailed closing docs: 8/25
Returned closing docs and wire: 8/28
Seller Documents received: ??
Closed: 9/1
Deed Recorded: 9/5
Loaded in DVC account: 9/13
Points loaded: later in the day on 9/13


Clearly very different timelines. Part of the issue was that our seller for VGC lives in Japan which Fidelity did not tells us until we received closing documents. That was pretty irritating and the wait for closing to occur was also frustrating. There were issues with the sellers closing documents being emailed incorrectly from First American which didn't get resolved until I checked in on things two weeks after all my documents/payment had been sent in. Fidelity has great prices, but the experience with them and FA (in Las Vegas) was not fantastic. Overall I can't complain too much as it was just over three months from offer to points being loaded. 

On the other hand, my experience with The Timeshare Store was amazing. Our timeline was great and everything moved along easily without having to harass anyone. We really thought this contract was going to close before the VGC contract, but we were two days off. I did get my BCV points loaded before the VGC points though!  I would highly recommend The Timeshare Store and would definitely use them again. Glad to have this all done with my trips booked, points banked, and everything ready for our future trips.


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Since I'm now a week past my closing date, emailed Cammy at First American asking what is going to happen to the contract. She responded with "I copied Evelyn at Fidelity so she can go over the contract options with you." I then emailed Evelyn a series of questions, one being "Did the seller change their minds?" because jeez, it's been a month since I sent back my closing docs and funds. She responds with "I have followed up with the seller today." So, I still don't know what's going on. I am so incredibly frustrated that I am starting to see why people just buy direct.



At this point, should you call Bonnie and ask if the seller is backing out?  Evelyn has been so random (and once incorrect!) in her communications with you, but it seems like they have spent weeks trying to get that paper and nothing yet?! Did it get lost in the mail?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> At this point should you call Bonnie and ask if the seller is backing out?  Evelyn has been so random (and once incorrect!) in her communications with you, but it seems like they have spent weeks trying to get that paper and nothing yet?! Did it get lost in the mail?



Took your advice and called Bonnie! She said that the sellers are going through a divorce, and still want to sell. They are just having a hard time getting all the signatures correct. Apparently they both have to sign it and so do others involved.... lawyers? Why couldn't someone say that sooner? That would have saved me a few headaches. LOL


----------



## sndral

1momof3boys3 said:


> Took your advice and called Bonnie! She said that the sellers are going through a divorce, and still want to sell. They are just having a hard time getting all the signatures correct. Apparently they both have to sign it and so do others involved.... lawyers? Why couldn't someone say that sooner? That would have saved me a few headaches. LOL


Ah, I had divorcing sellers when I bought my AKV points & it did delay things as the soon to be ex spouses had moved to different states. 
It may be that the lawyers are negotiating over who gets proceeds from or owes any monies as a result of the sale in the property settlement and must sign documents relating to the divorce case, but the lawyers don't have to sign anything that transfers ownership to you, that's simply a real estate transaction which only requires that the owners sign.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

sndral said:


> Ah, I had divorcing sellers when I bought my AKV points & it did delay things as the soon to be ex spouses had moved to different states.
> It may be that the lawyers are negotiating over who gets proceeds from or owes any monies as a result of the sale in the property settlement and must sign documents relating to the divorce case, but the lawyers don't have to sign anything that transfers ownership to you, that's simply a real estate transaction which only requires that the owners sign.




How long did it take for you to close?


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Took your advice and called Bonnie! She said that the sellers are going through a divorce, and still want to sell. They are just having a hard time getting all the signatures correct. Apparently they both have to sign it and so do others involved.... lawyers? Why couldn't someone say that sooner? That would have saved me a few headaches. LOL


 
Fingers crossed that you get some good news soon!!!


----------



## Matty B13

I have used three different brokers, that are pretty prominent here and all went about as smoothly as can be.  A slow closing probably is more a factor of the seller in most cases, I always ask the broker if the seller is an international one or going through a divorce because it will cause delays. I would only purchase in these cases at a very low ball price, it's not worth the hassle especially in the case of a divorce.


----------



## Deb123

Just wanted to update that while we closed on the 31st, (the whole process from putting in an offer to closing took only 42 days) we are still waiting for the contract to show up on our DVC account. Figuring Irma has things a bit delayed. Fingers crossed, the contract shows up soon!


----------



## sndral

1momof3boys3 said:


> How long did it take for you to close?


I'd have to go back and look, it was a couple of years ago, ROFR was routinely taking the maximum time so everyone's closing was taking a longer time, my sellers added about a month to the 'average'. Just looked back at my 2013 ROFR postings - it took 84 days from offer to DVC mailing me my membership number. I had hoped for a quick close as the sellers hadn't banked their points and I was going to try and squeeze in a last minute trip before 12/1 when the unbanked points expired, I didn't get access to the points until after 12/1, so they lapsed before I could use them


----------



## 1momof3boys3

sndral said:


> I'd have to go back and look, it was a couple of years ago, ROFR was routinely taking the maximum time so everyone's closing was taking a longer time, my sellers added about a month to the 'average'. Just looked back at my 2013 ROFR postings - it took 84 days from offer to DVC mailing me my membership number. I had hoped for a quick close as the sellers hadn't banked their points and I was going to try and squeeze in a last minute trip before 12/1 when the unbanked points expired, I didn't get access to the points until after 12/1, so they lapsed before I could use them



Oh no! I'm already at 76 days, so I think I'll pass your record. LOL!


----------



## lalariner

Jperiod said:


> Called today and no member number yet. They said to call back friday, 9/15



Curious if you had luck getting your member number today!


----------



## Jperiod

lalariner said:


> Curious if you had luck getting your member number today!



Got my number today!!   No points loaded yet (they said it could be up to 72 hours), but I was able to search and wait list for 2 dates!


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

Woot!!! One step closer on BCV!!!

BCV Timeline:
150 points
Fidelity/First American
7/19 Offer made/accepted
8/3 Contract out for ROFR
8/16 Passed ROFR
9/15 Closing Docs received
9/15 Closing Docs returned


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

One step closer!!!

Home: AKVOne step closer! 
Offer made: 7/27
Offer accepted: 7/27
Sent to ROFR: 7/28
Passed ROFR: 8/14
Closing docs received: 9/15
Closing docs sent back: 9/16
Closing: ...
Deed recorded: ...
Points in my account: ...


----------



## Jperiod

Jperiod said:


> Got my number today!!   No points loaded yet (they said it could be up to 72 hours), but I was able to search and wait list for 2 dates!



Points loaded today!


----------



## SPLzero

Home: Animal Kingdom
Offer made: 7/20
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/27
Passed ROFR: 8/17
Closing docs received: 9/7
Closing docs sent back: 9/14
Closing: ...
Deed recorded: ...
Points in my account: ...

Does your agent usually tell you when the seller has returned their docs or do they just tell you when you have closed?


----------



## prouddaddycdn

Have to admit that I am not a patient person and that buying resale is driving me crazy!

Home: Animal Kingdom
Offer made: 8/02
Offer accepted: 8/07
Sent to ROFR: 8/08
Passed ROFR: 8/20
Closing docs received: still waiting!!!
Closing docs sent back: ...
Closing: ...
Deed recorded: ...
Points in my account: ...

Keep emailing *** Title for an update but get no response.   Contract purchased had 160 points listed in holding account and want verification that they still exist.   

Closing date listed on Offer is October 18th but will nullify contract if those holding points are gone.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

SPLzero said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom
> Offer made: 7/20
> Offer accepted: 7/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/27
> Passed ROFR: 8/17
> Closing docs received: 9/7
> Closing docs sent back: 9/14
> Closing: ...
> Deed recorded: ...
> Points in my account: ...
> 
> Does your agent usually tell you when the seller has returned their docs or do they just tell you when you have closed?





I think it depends on your closing company and representative. I had to email mine to ask if the closing docs were received.


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> I think it depends on your closing company and representative. I had to email mine to ask if the closing docs were received.



Speaking of, have your sellers finally returned the right ones??


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> Speaking of, have your sellers finally returned the right ones??



Not that I've heard.


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Not that I've heard.



That is incredibly frustrating. :-(


----------



## lalariner

Jperiod said:


> Points loaded today!



Just curious when you called if you are using the main number and then option 2 then option 2 again?


----------



## prouddaddycdn

prouddaddycdn said:


> Have to admit that I am not a patient person and that buying resale is driving me crazy!
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom
> Offer made: 8/02
> Offer accepted: 8/07
> Sent to ROFR: 8/08
> Passed ROFR: 8/20
> Closing docs received: still waiting!!!
> Closing docs sent back: ...
> Closing: ...
> Deed recorded: ...
> Points in my account: ...
> 
> Keep emailing *** Title for an update but get no response.   Contract purchased had 160 points listed in holding account and want verification that they still exist.
> 
> Closing date listed on Offer is October 18th but will nullify contract if those holding points are gone.



Well of course the day I post this previous message, we receive the closing documents from *** Title 

Home: Animal Kingdom
Offer made: 8/02
Offer accepted: 8/07
Sent to ROFR: 8/08
Passed ROFR: 8/20
Closing docs received: 9/18
Closing docs sent back: 9/19
Closing: ...
Deed recorded: ...
Points in my account: ...


----------



## Deb123

Oh the joys of buying resale. My contract closed on 8/31. Up until this point everything was running fast and smooth. On Friday 9/15 the contract still hadn't shown up in my DVC account. Called Disney and was then told that I needed to call Fidelity/First American due to missing paperwork. So, guess what? After they had to investigate this, cone to find out,  the day our contract closed ( 8:00 am on 8/31) the sellers then made a 7 night cruise reservation with points that were not included in our contract. That means Disney can not do the change of ownership until this cruise is completed! The cruise is for Oct 28- Nov 3. Pretty frustrating that the sellers did this after we closed to and now I have to wait longer! Fidelity or First American had no idea about this because it happened after we closed. Just a reminder that with buying resale, it's not over until after the very last step and those sellers still control that contract until the change of ownership happens.


----------



## amccu18007

Grand Floridian
Points: 125
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC
Closing: Duncan

Offer made & accepted 8/3
Sent to ROFR: 8/4
Amended: 8/9
Resent back with signed amendments: 8/10
Passed ROFR:8/18
Received closing docs: 9/18
Sent closing docs back: 9/20
Buyer Documents received: ???
Seller Documents received: ???
Closed: ???
Deed Recorded: ???

Waiting to for funds to transfer and then will send back. SOOOOO happy that the documents came. That wait seemed very long!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Deb123 said:


> Oh the joys of buying resale. My contract closed on 8/31. Up until this point everything was running fast and smooth. On Friday 9/15 the contract still hadn't shown up in my DVC account. Called Disney and was then told that I needed to call Fidelity/First American due to missing paperwork. So, guess what? After they had to investigate this, cone to find out,  the day our contract closed ( 8:00 am on 8/31) the sellers then made a 7 night cruise reservation with points that were not included in our contract. That means Disney can not do the change of ownership until this cruise is completed! The cruise is for Oct 28- Nov 3. Pretty frustrating that the sellers did this after we closed to and now I have to wait longer! Fidelity or First American had no idea about this because it happened after we closed. Just a reminder that with buying resale, it's not over until after the very last step and those sellers still control that contract until the change of ownership happens.




Oh no! How do you know when the change of ownership happens? I am not currently a DVC member, so how would I know if it all processed correctly/completely?


----------



## CvilleDiane

Deb123 said:


> Oh the joys of buying resale. My contract closed on 8/31. Up until this point everything was running fast and smooth. On Friday 9/15 the contract still hadn't shown up in my DVC account. Called Disney and was then told that I needed to call Fidelity/First American due to missing paperwork. So, guess what? After they had to investigate this, cone to find out,  the day our contract closed ( 8:00 am on 8/31) the sellers then made a 7 night cruise reservation with points that were not included in our contract. That means Disney can not do the change of ownership until this cruise is completed! The cruise is for Oct 28- Nov 3. Pretty frustrating that the sellers did this after we closed to and now I have to wait longer! Fidelity or First American had no idea about this because it happened after we closed. Just a reminder that with buying resale, it's not over until after the very last step and those sellers still control that contract until the change of ownership happens.



If the points were part of the contract with Disney but not part of your sales contract, shouldn't that have come up during Estoppel?  I am so sorry this is happening!!!


----------



## CvilleDiane

1momof3boys3 said:


> Oh no! How do you know when the change of ownership happens? I am not currently a DVC member, so how would I know if it all processed correctly/completely?



In about 10 days (or so?) you'll call to see if you can get your member number.  You could wait for it to come in the mail, but at this point I'm going to peg you as a caller.  Fair?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

UPDATE!

Animal Kingdom: 100 points
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American

Offer made & accepted 6/30
Sent to ROFR: 7/11
Passed ROFR: 7/30
Received closing docs: 8/11
FA received buyer docs: 8/14
FA received seller docs: 9/18
Closed: 9/19
Deed Recorded: 9/19
Points in my account: .....

Whoo-hooo!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> In about 10 days (or so?) you'll call to see if you can get your member number.  You could wait for it to come in the mail, but at this point I'm going to peg you as a caller.  Fair?




LOL! Definitely a caller!


----------



## Deb123

CvilleDiane said:


> If the points were part of the contract with Disney but not part of your sales contract, shouldn't that have come up during Estoppel?  I am so sorry this is happening!!!


I would have thought so. All I know is everything was going great until I got hit with this. And it is a good thing I called Disney myself on Friday otherwise, I'd still be constantly logging into my DVC account looking for the AK contract. Also, the sellers have received the funds from the sale while I still don't technically own this contract until the change of ownership happens after their cruise is completed. I think k it was pretty dirty on the sellers part to book a cruise the DAY we closed. I was told they didn't realize they were doing anything wrong since the points they were using for the cruise weren't part of the contract. Common sense should tell someone though that that was going to hold things up for the buyer! Just frustrating that they have the money while I do not have the contract.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

CvilleDiane said:


> In about 10 days (or so?) you'll call to see if you can get your member number.  You could wait for it to come in the mail, but at this point I'm going to peg you as a caller.  Fair?



What information do I need when I call? I thought I read somewhere that they'll ask for information from the contract.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

If I see my information on the OCC website does that mean that the deed was recorded?


----------



## aokeefe

1momof3boys3 said:


> If I see my information on the OCC website does that mean that the deed was recorded?


Yes! Glad you are at the final stage!


----------



## sndral

Deb123 said:


> I would have thought so. All I know is everything was going great until I got hit with this. And it is a good thing I called Disney myself on Friday otherwise, I'd still be constantly logging into my DVC account looking for the AK contract. Also, the sellers have received the funds from the sale while I still don't technically own this contract until the change of ownership happens after their cruise is completed. I think k it was pretty dirty on the sellers part to book a cruise the DAY we closed. I was told they didn't realize they were doing anything wrong since the points they were using for the cruise weren't part of the contract. Common sense should tell someone though that that was going to hold things up for the buyer! Just frustrating that they have the money while I do not have the contract.


Wow, I'd be so livid. Did you know about these mysterious points before? How can you be sure that they haven't used points promised to you? I'd be so confused.
Is the deed in your name on the OC site? 
If so, I don't see how DVC can deny you access to your points until 10/28-11/3, when the sellers sail. 
I'd escalate this w/ both the title company and w/ DVC. It's one thing when DVC takes some time to catch up on their administrative paperwork, like the 10 or so day delay we see between the deed recording and the contract showing up in the buyer's name in DVC's system. But this sounds like DVC is intentionally not updating their records to enable the sellers to use points associated with a contract they no longer legally own. What really confuses me is how those points did not show up during estoppel, isn't that what it's for?
I wonder if you are getting the whole story or if the delayed closing/transfer was always part of the deal & they (seller/broker) just failed to let you know? From the title company I'd probably let them know that I was considering rescission and an immediate return my funds, since a material fact was not communicated to me (eg the need for a delayed/prolonged escrow.) From DVC I'd be seeking an explanation of the legal basis for them w/holding access to points which are lawfully mine per the recorder's office.


----------



## prouddaddycdn

Deb123 said:


> Oh the joys of buying resale. My contract closed on 8/31. Up until this point everything was running fast and smooth. On Friday 9/15 the contract still hadn't shown up in my DVC account. Called Disney and was then told that I needed to call Fidelity/First American due to missing paperwork. So, guess what? After they had to investigate this, cone to find out,  the day our contract closed ( 8:00 am on 8/31) the sellers then made a 7 night cruise reservation with points that were not included in our contract. That means Disney can not do the change of ownership until this cruise is completed! The cruise is for Oct 28- Nov 3. Pretty frustrating that the sellers did this after we closed to and now I have to wait longer! Fidelity or First American had no idea about this because it happened after we closed. Just a reminder that with buying resale, it's not over until after the very last step and those sellers still control that contract until the change of ownership happens.



OUCH!!!


----------



## 3cuteboys

1. I thought you technically could not go to closing if a seller had a trip booked, otherwise all reservations would be cancelled by Disney? Why hasn't Disney cancelled this cruise?
2. I also understand that you could not sell "part" of a contract? This seems like they were trying to only sell part of their points on the contract, so this should have been brought to light during estoppel and the points either included in the sale or no sale, right?

This was no "mistake " on the sellers part, IMHO, very calculated. Scary!


----------



## Matty B13

I would call Disney about canceling the cruise for the former owners, if they booked the cruise the day the deed was recorded, technically they didn't own the points, you did.  I would call DVC about this matter and make sure to escalate it to a Manager.

Sorry this happened to you, seems like this happens once in awhile, but isn't common.


----------



## Deb123

Anyone have any advice as to who to talk to at DVC? I am beyond frustrated about this. I was buying a stripped contract. No points until 2019. I assumed all points from previous yrs were used. The contract was listed as 0 2017 and 0 2018 pts and full pts for 2019. We closed the morning of 8/31 around 8 am. The cruise was booked also on 8/31. It was recorded on the OC site that day and the contract is showing in my name in the eyes of Fl law. BUT because these sellers booked this cruise before the change of ownership but after closing, they still have control. And they have received payment in full. I paid cash, no financing. The broker is saying that while its unfortunate, the sellers said they were not canceling the cruise and I really have no option but to wait until the cruise is completed on Nov 3 before change of ownership can happen! And how do I trust the sellers at this point after doing this? Pretty much panicking!


----------



## Deb123

3cuteboys said:


> 1. I thought you technically could not go to closing if a seller had a trip booked, otherwise all reservations would be cancelled by Disney? Why hasn't Disney cancelled this cruise?
> 2. I also understand that you could not sell "part" of a contract? This seems like they were trying to only sell part of their points on the contract, so this should have been brought to light during estoppel and the points either included in the sale or no sale, right?
> 
> This was no "mistake " on the sellers part, IMHO, very calculated. Scary!


They booked the cruise the day we closed. More than likely later that day since we closed around 8 am.


----------



## Deb123

Matty B13 said:


> I would call Disney about canceling the cruise for the former owners, if they booked the cruise the day the deed was recorded, technically they didn't own the points, you did.  I would call DVC about this matter and make sure to escalate it to a Manager.
> 
> Sorry this happened to you, seems like this happens once in awhile, but isn't common.


I was told even though in the eyes of the state of Fl I own the contract, according to DVC- I still do not. Not until the change of ownership occurs.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Deb123 said:


> Anyone have any advice as to who to talk to at DVC? I am beyond frustrated about this. I was buying a stripped contract. No points until 2019. I assumed all points from previous yrs were used. The contract was listed as 0 2017 and 0 2018 pts and full pts for 2019. We closed the morning of 8/31 around 8 am. The cruise was booked also on 8/31. It was recorded on the OC site that day and the contract is showing in my name in the eyes of Fl law. BUT because these sellers booked this cruise before the change of ownership but after closing, they still have control. And they have received payment in full. I paid cash, no financing. The broker is saying that while its unfortunate, the sellers said they were not canceling the cruise and I really have no option but to wait until the cruise is completed on Nov 3 before change of ownership can happen! And how do I trust the sellers at this point after doing this? Pretty much panicking!




I think you should put this situation out on a new thread. I saw a few other members here say they were lawyers. I wonder if there is any advice they can give. They may not check the Closing Time thread, but may see a new one. 

Good luck! This is a horrible situation. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## ArielSRL

We closed yesterday!!! ETA "deed recorded by county" date. I'm going to go back and search but how many days to wait before I call in for member number, what is the phone number I need to call and what are the options I need to choose? TIA!

BRV
Points: 100
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Closing: Magic Vacation Title

7/5 Offer accepted
7/7 Contract signed and sent to broker
7/7 Sent to ROFR
7/25 Passed ROFR
9/1 Closing docs received
9/6 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
9/19 Sale Closed
9/20 Deed recorded by the county
? Points Loaded into account


----------



## 1momof3boys3

ArielSRL said:


> We closed yesterday!!! Anyone know how long after closing it takes for the deed to be recorded? Should it be done today?
> 
> BRV
> Points: 100
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Closing: Magic Vacation Title
> 
> 7/5 Offer accepted
> 7/7 Contract signed and sent to broker
> 7/7 Sent to ROFR
> 7/25 Passed ROFR
> 9/1 Closing docs received
> 9/6 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
> 9/19 Sale Closed
> ? Deed recorded by the county
> ? Points Loaded into account




I saw mine on the OCC website the same day I closed. It was a few hours later, though. --I should mention it was a different closing company, so I'm not sure if they have similar procedures. 

Congratulations!


----------



## ArielSRL

1momof3boys3 said:


> I saw mine on the OCC website the same day I closed. It was a few hours later, though. --I should mention it was a different closing company, so I'm not sure if they have similar procedures.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you! For the search perimeters, did you just use your name and the date? Just wondering if I am searching the correct way.

ETA: Nevermind..it is there!


----------



## lalariner

lalariner said:


> Boulder Ridge Villas
> Points: 200
> Broker: Garden Views Realty
> Closing: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney at Law
> 
> 8/6 Offer accepted
> 8/7 Contract signed and sent to broker
> 8/9 Sent to ROFR
> 8/21 Passed ROFR
> 8/24 Closing docs received
> 8/28 Buyer Closing Docs received
> 9/5 Seller Closing docs received and sale closed
> ?? Deed recorded by the county
> ?? Points Loaded into account
> 
> Pretty thrilled with this timeline! Now I need those points so we can book HHI in March! Fingers crossed!!



9/7 Deed Recorded
9/20 Points loaded and booked Hilton Head for Spring Break! 

A little more than 6 weeks start to finish. Couldn't be happier! Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

AKL Timeline:
160 points
7/19 Offer made/accepted
7/24 Contract out for ROFR
8/4 Passed ROFR
8/29 Closing Docs Received
8/30 Buyer Docs Returned
9/7 Closed!
9/12 Deed recorded
9/20 Member Number from Admin
9/20 Points in dashboard

AKV is done!!! 

I’m super thankful for how smooth and quick this process was, especially given a natural disaster, and the horrible situations some people are encountering. 

Hang in there!!


----------



## johnb3

SSR 
Points:  300 
Use Year:  June 
Broker Buy and Sell DVC
Closing Duncan

Offer made and accepted 6/28/17
Sent ROFR 6/30/17
Passed ROFR 7/25/17
Received closing Docs 8/9/17
Send closing Docs back 8/9/17
Recorded 8/31/17
Points available 9/16/17


----------



## sicktight

VGF
160 points
8/4 Offer made/accepted
8/5 Contract out for ROFR
8/18 Passed ROFR
8/23 Closing Docs Received
8/25 Buyer Docs Returned
8/31 Closed
9/6 Deed recorded
9/19 Letter/magnets from DVC
9/20 Member Number from Admin & points in dashboard


----------



## aokeefe

sicktight said:


> VGF
> 160 points
> 8/4 Offer made/accepted
> 8/5 Contract out for ROFR
> 8/18 Passed ROFR
> 8/23 Closing Docs Received
> 8/25 Buyer Docs Returned
> 8/31 Closed
> 9/6 Deed recorded
> 9/19 Letter/magnets from DVC
> 9/20 Member Number from Admin & points in dashboard


Wow- your timeline was fast! Congrats!


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

Home: AKV
Offer made: 7/27
Offer accepted: 7/27
Sent to ROFR: 7/28
Passed ROFR: 8/14
Closing docs received: 9/15
Closing docs sent back: 9/16
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: ...
Points in my account: ...

Just received word that closing was finalized today! WAHOO!


----------



## amjrsj

Can anyone help me understand where I am? We made an offer 8/22, passed ROFR on 9/5, and just Monday I got more paperwork that stated it was closing documents but all seemed related to title work. I returned that with my check... Are we in closing? In Estoppel? Ha ha I am clueless!


----------



## aokeefe

amjrsj said:


> Can anyone help me understand where I am? We made an offer 8/22, passed ROFR on 9/5, and just Monday I got more paperwork that stated it was closing documents but all seemed related to title work. I returned that with my check... Are we in closing? In Estoppel? Ha ha I am clueless!


You are in closing time. Estoppel is the time from ROFR until you receive your closing docs.


----------



## amjrsj

Thanks! I am excited to be on this thread then!


----------



## Matty B13

Home: VGF
Offer made: 7/27
Offer accepted: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 7/31
Passed ROFR: 8/17
Closing docs received: 8/29
Closing docs sent back: 8/29
Closing: 9/15
Deed recorded: 9/15
Points in my account: 9/21

Not bad under 60 days!!!!


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

Matty B13 said:


> Home: VGF
> Offer made: 7/27
> Offer accepted: 7/28
> Sent to ROFR: 7/31
> Passed ROFR: 8/17
> Closing docs received: 9/29
> Closing docs sent back: 9/29
> Closing: 9/15
> Deed recorded: 9/15
> Points in my account: 9/21
> 
> Not bad under 60 days!!!!



How do I check to see when my points are in my account. Granted I just received word closing was finalized today but would like to know where to go to see.

Thanks!


----------



## Matty B13

bamafaninNOLA said:


> How do I check to see when my points are in my account. Granted I just received word closing was finalized today but would like to know where to go to see.
> 
> Thanks!



We are already DVC owners so we already have an Feb UY VGF account, so the points were just added to our existing contract.  

If this is your first contract you will have to wait for the letter from DVC giving you the activation code and then call in.


----------



## Gryhndmom

Deb123 said:


> Oh the joys of buying resale. My contract closed on 8/31. Up until this point everything was running fast and smooth. On Friday 9/15 the contract still hadn't shown up in my DVC account. Called Disney and was then told that I needed to call Fidelity/First American due to missing paperwork. So, guess what? After they had to investigate this, cone to find out,  the day our contract closed ( 8:00 am on 8/31) the sellers then made a 7 night cruise reservation with points that were not included in our contract. That means Disney can not do the change of ownership until this cruise is completed! The cruise is for Oct 28- Nov 3. Pretty frustrating that the sellers did this after we closed to and now I have to wait longer! Fidelity or First American had no idea about this because it happened after we closed. Just a reminder that with buying resale, it's not over until after the very last step and those sellers still control that contract until the change of ownership happens.





1momof3boys3 said:


> I think you should put this situation out on a new thread. I saw a few other members here say they were lawyers. I wonder if there is any advice they can give. They may not check the Closing Time thread, but may see a new one.
> 
> Good luck! This is a horrible situation. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.



Sooo sorry to hear about this horrible experience! I agree with 1momof3boys3 and maybe someone can give you advice on how to legally handle this (hopefully there is something you can do legally as this situation was so underhanded and sneaky!)


----------



## MikeRx

One step closer!  We received our closing documents today (16 days after ROFR).  I've not seen them as I'm at work and they came to our home, but my wife assures me they are there!

We will have them back to the title company tomorrow and wait for the closing.

Mike


----------



## sndral

Matty B13 said:


> Home: VGF
> Offer made: 7/27
> Offer accepted: 7/28
> Sent to ROFR: 7/31
> Passed ROFR: 8/17
> Closing docs received: 9/29
> Closing docs sent back: 9/29
> Closing: 9/15
> Deed recorded: 9/15
> Points in my account: 9/21
> 
> Not bad under 60 days!!!!


Did you mean closing documents received/sent back *8*/29 as 9/29 hasn't happened yet? Very fast & only 6 days for DVC to load your points!



bamafaninNOLA said:


> How do I check to see when my points are in my account. Granted I just received word closing was finalized today but would like to know where to go to see.
> 
> Thanks!


You can go to the Orange County Comptroller's site and search for your deed to confirm it has been recorded and that the contract is now legally yours now if you like.
If you are a new owner you will need to set up a new account with DVC. Mine is the same username as my MDE and WDW accounts & I used the same password. To set up the DVC account first you will need your member number, which will be mailed to you, or you can try calling after about 10 days and speaking to member administration. Next you need your activation code, if you got your member number via a phone call they'll usually transfer you so that you can get the activation code. If you waited for the letter to get your member number you will still need to call to get your activation code. Once you have the member number and activation code you set up the account, log in and you'll see your contract and the points for each use year in it. You'll also have the ability to use the RAT (resort availability tool) and of course you can make reservations on line too.


----------



## Matty B13

Corrected, thanks.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

sndral said:


> You can go to the Orange County Comptroller's site and search for your deed to confirm it has been recorded and that the contract is now legally yours now if you like.
> If you are a new owner you will need to set up a new account with DVC. Mine is the same username as my MDE and WDW accounts & I used the same password. To set up the DVC account first you will need your member number, which will be mailed to you, or you can try calling after about 10 days and speaking to member administration. Next you need your activation code, if you got your member number via a phone call they'll usually transfer you so that you can get the activation code. If you waited for the letter to get your member number you will still need to call to get your activation code. Once you have the member number and activation code you set up the account, log in and you'll see your contract and the points for each use year in it. You'll also have the ability to use the RAT (resort availability tool) and of course you can make reservations on line too.




Great information! Thanks!


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

Home: AKV
Offer made: 7/27
Offer accepted: 7/27
Sent to ROFR: 7/28
Passed ROFR: 8/14
Closing docs received: 9/15
Closing docs sent back: 9/16
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/21
Points in my account: ...


----------



## Taylor1428

Looking at the OC site, there is now a deed with myself listed as the grantee and the previous owner listed as the grantee.  I thought the grantor would be shown as Disney Vacation Development or is this right?


----------



## Sophie Weaver

Hello there. So I've been monitoring the boards for a while but typically don't feel like I have any great advice or ideas. In turn, I just sort of never post. However, I've run into a weird situation and need some advice! We're attempting to close on a Vero resale and have encountered.. issues. 

Things went really well until getting the closing documents from the sellers. Currently, the timeline looks like this:

7/5 Confirmed points on contract and made offer.
7/6 Offer accepted
7/10 Sent to ROFR
7/30 Passed ROFR
8/10 Closing documents received + first notification that sellers are from the UK 
8/11 Asked Title Company for clarification since sellers are from the UK
8/14 Closing documents and payments sent
8/21 Checked on account; informed sellers would go to lawyer and not embassy to sign their documents
9/2 Emailed for update
9/5 Informed closing documents should be arriving that week
9/13 Emailed for update as aware that Irma may cause delay and our original estimated closing date was 9/10; no response
9/20 Emailed to ask if closing documents from seller had actually been sent; informed by title company that the seller had become non-responsive and deed may not have been sign or sent yet.

I've asked both my broker and the title company for updates/advice and have heard crickets. I understand that buying a contact from an international seller can take more time. However, I just can't seem to get an update from anyone about what is being done or can be done or should be done. I feel relatively in the dark and am wondering how I need to approach this situation. Any advice at all would be great. From offer date to today, I'm sitting at 79 days on the process. I'm fortunate that I'm patient and that I would just need to points in my account though by January 2018 to bank them. 

Thanks in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## minorthr

We are/were supposed to close by today.  Have not heard anything or seen anything on the orange county site.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Sophie Weaver said:


> Hello there. So I've been monitoring the boards for a while but typically don't feel like I have any great advice or ideas. In turn, I just sort of never post. However, I've run into a weird situation and need some advice! We're attempting to close on a Vero resale and have encountered.. issues.
> 
> Things went really well until getting the closing documents from the sellers. Currently, the timeline looks like this:
> 
> 7/5 Confirmed points on contract and made offer.
> 7/6 Offer accepted
> 7/10 Sent to ROFR
> 7/30 Passed ROFR
> 8/10 Closing documents received + first notification that sellers are from the UK
> 8/11 Asked Title Company for clarification since sellers are from the UK
> 8/14 Closing documents and payments sent
> 8/21 Checked on account; informed sellers would go to lawyer and not embassy to sign their documents
> 9/2 Emailed for update
> 9/5 Informed closing documents should be arriving that week
> 9/13 Emailed for update as aware that Irma may cause delay and our original estimated closing date was 9/10; no response
> 9/20 Emailed to ask if closing documents from seller had actually been sent; informed by title company that the seller had become non-responsive and deed may not have been sign or sent yet.
> 
> I've asked both my broker and the title company for updates/advice and have heard crickets. I understand that buying a contact from an international seller can take more time. However, I just can't seem to get an update from anyone about what is being done or can be done or should be done. I feel relatively in the dark and am wondering how I need to approach this situation. Any advice at all would be great. From offer date to today, I'm sitting at 79 days on the process. I'm fortunate that I'm patient and that I would just need to points in my account though by January 2018 to bank them.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all advice.



How frustrating! Who are you working with? My broker was only responsive via phone calls, so I'd try that if you haven't yet!


----------



## CvilleDiane

minorthr said:


> We are/were supposed to close by today.  Have not heard anything or seen anything on the orange county site.



Both @1momof3boys3 and I had our closings go past the date in the contract before closing.  It's no fun to wait but we did both finally close!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

minorthr said:


> We are/were supposed to close by today.  Have not heard anything or seen anything on the orange county site.




I know how that goes! I closed 2 weeks AFTER my closing date. Have you received an update on the delay? Do you know if the seller's closing docs have been received yet?


----------



## minorthr

Sophie Weaver said:


> I've asked both my broker and the title company for updates/advice and have heard crickets. I understand that buying a contact from an international seller can take more time. However, I just can't seem to get an update from anyone about what is being done or can be done or should be done. I feel relatively in the dark and am wondering how I need to approach this situation. Any advice at all would be great. From offer date to today, I'm sitting at 79 days on the process. I'm fortunate that I'm patient and that I would just need to points in my account though by January 2018 to bank them.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all advice.



Since you were supposed to close by the 10th, only advice I can offer is if its taking too long and you think youre not getting a response notify the broker and the title company that if it doesn't close by X date you are exercising your option to cancel the contract.


----------



## minorthr

1momof3boys3 said:


> I know how that goes! I closed 2 weeks AFTER my closing date. Have you received an update on the delay? Do you know if the seller's closing docs have been received yet?



Nope my broker is on vacation and title company hasn't responded to my emails


----------



## CvilleDiane

minorthr said:


> Nope my broker is on vacation and title company hasn't responded to my emails



Is there anyone covering for your broker while he/she is gone?  I'd try calling to ask.


----------



## SPLzero

Home: Animal Kingdom
Offer made: 7/20
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/27
Passed ROFR: 8/17
Closing docs received: 9/7
Closing docs sent back: 9/14
Closing:  9/21
Deed recorded: 9/21
Points in my account: ...


I know if you have the same names on the deed and the same use year your points should automatically load on your dashboad. Does anyone know if that's also true with different use years and same names on deed?


----------



## limace

minorthr said:


> Nope my broker is on vacation and title company hasn't responded to my emails


Who is your title company? We are in a similar boat here-trying to close on a GCV resale and I think it’s four weeks since I sent closing docs and a check. My sellers are in Canada and I know Irma delayed but I’m still pretty frustrated.


----------



## minorthr

limace said:


> Who is your title company? We are in a similar boat here-trying to close on a GCV resale and I think it’s four weeks since I sent closing docs and a check. My sellers are in Canada and I know Irma delayed but I’m still pretty frustrated.


First American


----------



## MikeRx

Not to jinx things, but we sent in our documents & funds and the sellers docs arrived today too!  We may be recorded tomorrow or Wednesday according to the title company.  So far it's been 39 days since our offer was accepted (Aug 17).

Everyone along the way has been very responsive to questions from Kevin (broker) and Kristina (documents) at DVC Resale Market to Rebecca at 1st American Title (Las Vegas). Rebecca even picked up the phone on the first call today to confirm receipt!

Thanks
Mike
soon to be owners at VGC


----------



## minorthr

So i got an update.  The seller only sent their docs on the 22nd which was the closing date.  No idea why they felt the need to hold on to it for 2 weeks.  So who knows when we will settle now.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

minorthr said:


> So i got an update.  The seller only sent their docs on the 22nd which was the closing date.  No idea why they felt the need to hold on to it for 2 weeks.  So who knows when we will settle now.



Hopefully this week! Once First American received my seller's documents they were pretty quick to close. Next day I think.


----------



## MikeRx

We actually closed today!  1st American is FedEx'ing our final documents to Disney tomorrow morning.  I should be able to inquire about our number at the end of next week.  We leave for WDW on rented points on the 7th.  I'd like to have our number ready for the trip so that we can go tot the Top of the World lounge.  In addition, we will inquire about the 25 add on points when we do our DVC tour.  Best of luck to everyone waiting.  I'll do a final post here when we get our points.  The help and "what to expect next" posts on the boards have been invaluable.

Mike


----------



## limace

I learned today that seller docs are theoretically arriving tomorrow. Three or four weeks after I sent mine in. They are in Canada so not convinced about the Irma excuse.


----------



## LadyLuck24

I passed ROFR 10 days ago and now just waiting for closing docs. Here's a question: somewhere on my contracts it listed the closing date as November 13. Is that just an arbitrary date that the broke set as a reasonable, safe date for closing (that's about 2.5 months after the offer was accepted)? Or are we stuck waiting for 11/13 no matter how fast we get through the estoppel/closing process? I'm only asking because there are 2017 points on this contract that need to be banked by 11/30 and it's making me a little nervous to be cutting it so close.


----------



## aokeefe

LadyLuck24 said:


> I passed ROFR 10 days ago and now just waiting for closing docs. Here's a question: somewhere on my contracts it listed the closing date as November 13. Is that just an arbitrary date that the broke set as a reasonable, safe date for closing (that's about 2.5 months after the offer was accepted)? Or are we stuck waiting for 11/13 no matter how fast we get through the estoppel/closing process? I'm only asking because there are 2017 points on this contract that need to be banked by 11/30 and it's making me a little nervous to be cutting it so close.


I passed ROFR on Friday and on our initial contract closing date was Nov 29- I was wondering the same thing. Can you ask the seller to bank the points for you?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

aokeefe said:


> I passed ROFR on Friday and on our initial contract closing date was Nov 29- I was wondering the same thing. Can you ask the seller to bank the points for you?





LadyLuck24 said:


> I passed ROFR 10 days ago and now just waiting for closing docs. Here's a question: somewhere on my contracts it listed the closing date as November 13. Is that just an arbitrary date that the broke set as a reasonable, safe date for closing (that's about 2.5 months after the offer was accepted)? Or are we stuck waiting for 11/13 no matter how fast we get through the estoppel/closing process? I'm only asking because there are 2017 points on this contract that need to be banked by 11/30 and it's making me a little nervous to be cutting it so close.




I'm pretty sure it's just an estimated date. I closed 2 weeks after my closing date, but I have seen others on this board close MUCH earlier!


----------



## Katd52

It's been almost 2 weeks since we had our deed recorder  so I called to try to get our member number and activation code.  Our 7 month window for our usual dates is in 2 days!  Unfortunately the gentleman I spoke to said there is absolutely no way he can get me that information.  He wouldn't even look.  Is there some secret code word I have to give for them to look? LOL


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Katd52 said:


> It's been almost 2 weeks since we had our deed recorder  so I called to try to get our member number and activation code.  Our 7 month window for our usual dates is in 2 days!  Unfortunately the gentleman I spoke to said there is absolutely no way he can get me that information.  He wouldn't even look.  Is there some secret code word I have to give for them to look? LOL




I'm curious about that, too! I was planning on calling this Friday.


----------



## Matty B13

You have to wait for your number in the mail from DVC if this is your first contract.


----------



## aokeefe

1momof3boys3 said:


> I'm curious about that, too! I was planning on calling this Friday.


I was able to call and get the info with my first contract back in July. I know they aren't "suppose" to give it out but apparently some CM's do. You can always call back and get a different CM.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

aokeefe said:


> I was able to call and get the info with my first contract back in July. I know they aren't "suppose" to give it out but apparently some CM's do. You can always call back and get a different CM.



I thought I read others saying they were able to do that, even with it being their first contract. Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

aokeefe said:


> I was able to call and get the info with my first contract back in July. I know they aren't "suppose" to give it out but apparently some CM's do. You can always call back and get a different CM.



Do you remember which number you used to call?


----------



## MikeRx

I understand that that they aren't supposed to give your number over the phone, but after closing don't _we _own the points?  I'm all for giving DVC a reasonable amount of time to set up the account, but this wait for the mail policy seems a bit archaic.  We are encouraged to do everything Disney related via the website or app, but _thou must wait for USPS to deliver your DVC number _is ridiculous.   If I'm recalling the other threads correctly, you must call to get your activation code anyway.  As long as they can verify it's you I dont see the problem.  Too many things can interrupt the mail (postal service delivery error, weather, theft) to claim it's the most secure or reliable method.  I know my opinion is clouded by the "we just closed...where's my number" phenomenon and tired of the hurry up and wait associated with a re-sale contract.  I'm simply trying to rationalize the 10-14 day wait...

Mike


----------



## Moore144

Finally got my closing docs. It took over a month!
Home: PVB
Offer made: 8/10
Offer countered & accepted: 8/11
Sent to ROFR: 8/14
Passed ROFR: 8/23
Closing docs received: 9/26
Closing docs sent back: 9/27
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Matty B13

MikeRx said:


> I understand that that they aren't supposed to give your number over the phone, but after closing don't _we _own the points?  I'm all for giving DVC a reasonable amount of time to set up the account, but this wait for the mail policy seems a bit archaic.  We are encouraged to do everything Disney related via the website or app, but _thou must wait for USPS to deliver your DVC number _is ridiculous.   If I'm recalling the other threads correctly, you must call to get your activation code anyway.  As long as they can verify it's you I dont see the problem.  Too many things can interrupt the mail (postal service delivery error, weather, theft) to claim it's the most secure or reliable method.  I know my opinion is clouded by the "we just closed...where's my number" phenomenon and tired of the hurry up and wait associated with a re-sale contract.  I'm simply trying to rationalize the 10-14 day wait...
> 
> Mike



Believe me, I feel your pain, I was there last year waiting for my letter from DVC, and ROFR and Estoppel took a lot longer last year.


----------



## aokeefe

1momof3boys3 said:


> Do you remember which number you used to call?


I believe I called 1-800-800-9800 opt 2 opt 2 (that is only number in my notes). I called about 11 days after seeing my name on the occompt site. (My name was posted on a Monday, I called the following week on Thursday and was able to get my number and activation code and points were loaded by the afternoon on Friday).


----------



## Matty B13

Calling in only works if you get the right CM, I tried a few times and never got the right CM in Member Administration.


----------



## sndral

If the member administration lines are busy the calls route to regular member services I've read & member services won't give the info. out. If you read back through this thread you'll see what's worked for others in the past.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Just received closing documents today! I have already signed my portion, waiting for hubby to get home from work to sign and then we will hopefully get the check made this weeks! 

Offer was excepted August 15 
Sent to ROFR August 23 
Passed ROFR September 5 
Closing documents received 9/27

Now we wait for closing and deed records! Lots and lots of waiting


----------



## minorthr

still haven't closed five days past original date


----------



## Somnia

For those of you who have closed and did financing how does it work? Does the financing you're using send payment after you've seen in your closing docs and your cashier's check? Just curious how the steps will be since we're getting a small quick pay off finance for part of it.


----------



## minorthr

I just got a call from my agent and I swear I'm being punked.  The paperwork the seller sent back on the 22nd the day we were supposed to close which didnt arrive till the 25th and two weeks after they got it was the paperwork for a sale they had done previously and not our sale.  The title company now has to overnight them the paperwork again because they dont know what happened to it and god knows when these people will decide to send it back because they haven't sent anything back promptly.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

minorthr said:


> I just got a call from my agent and I swear I'm being punked.  The paperwork the seller sent back on the 22nd the day we were supposed to close which didnt arrive till the 25th and two weeks after they got it was the paperwork for a sale they had done previously and not our sale.  The title company now has to overnight them the paperwork again because they dont know what happened to it and god knows when these people will decide to send it back because they haven't sent anything back promptly.




Yikes! What a mess!


----------



## MikeRx

We are official with the Orange County, CA Recorder.  I will attempt to call mid next week for the number and activation code.  Another reason we want this completed is that we will be in WDW the following week and want to inquire about add on points at the VGC during our "Fast Pass" DVC tour October 11th and to go to the Top of the World Lounge on the 12th!

Home: VGC
Offer made: 8/16
Offer countered & accepted: 8/17
Sent to ROFR: 8/21
Passed ROFR: 9/5
Closing docs received: 9/21
Closing docs sent back: 9/22(all received by title co 9/25)
Closing: 9/25
Deed recorded: 9/25 (41 days from offer)
Obtained DVC Number:
Points in account:

Mike


----------



## limace

MikeRx said:


> We are official with the Orange County, CA Recorder.  I will attempt to call mid next week for the number and activation code.  Another reason we want this completed is that we will be in WDW the following week and want to inquire about add on points at the VGC during our "Fast Pass" DVC tour October 11th and to go to the Top of the World Lounge on the 12th!
> 
> Home: VGC
> Offer made: 8/16
> Offer countered & accepted: 8/17
> Sent to ROFR: 8/21
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/21
> Closing docs sent back: 9/22(all received by title co 9/25)
> Closing: 9/25
> Deed recorded: 9/25 (41 days from offer)
> Obtained DVC Number:
> Points in account:
> 
> Mike



I’m jealous! Our VGC offer was accepted more than a month before yours-7/6-and still hasn’t closed.


----------



## MikeRx

limace said:


> I’m jealous! Our VGC offer was accepted more than a month before yours-7/6-and still hasn’t closed.


I'm sorry to hear that your closing is taking so long.  We've felt very fortunate that this has gone so smoothly.  We had a motivated seller who got his documents in as fast as we did.  Sending pixie dust and good vibes for you and everyone in closing limbo.
Mike


----------



## Katd52

Well, my husband got a helpful cm at Member administration yesterday. It's been 14 days since our deed was recorded but we are not in the system yet   He also checked the sellers and they are also not in the system anymore.  So, it looks like something is happening. They've been removed but we haven't been added.  Maybe in a couple days.  Hopefully!


----------



## amjrsj

I am growing annoyed at the amount of time the seller is taking to return the closing documents. I sent the check to the title company on 9/19. I got an email they received it 9/22 but were still waiting on the seller. I checked yesterday and nope still nothing from the seller. Does he have the 30 days to return that? I know part of this is me just being impatient but should he not want his $$? 

How long does the actual close take after both sets of closing documents are received? Also how do I know how much $$ the seller owes to Disney for the points still? On the closing paperwork it did show a balance due but the Orange County site shows a slightly higher dollar amount. Depending on which number is correct the seller may need to bring $ to the table to close....


----------



## minorthr

amjrsj said:


> I am growing annoyed at the amount of time the seller is taking to return the closing documents. I sent the check to the title company on 9/19. I got an email they received it 9/22 but were still waiting on the seller. I checked yesterday and nope still nothing from the seller. Does he have the 30 days to return that? I know part of this is me just being impatient but should he not want his $$?
> 
> How long does the actual close take after both sets of closing documents are received? Also how do I know how much $$ the seller owes to Disney for the points still? On the closing paperwork it did show a balance due but the Orange County site shows a slightly higher dollar amount. Depending on which number is correct the seller may need to bring $ to the table to close....




Im in the same boat you are except my seller seems slow and incompetent.  They were slow to return initial contract and they held the closing docs for 2 weeks.  I sent mine back the day after I got them.  They Mailed them on the 22nd the day we were supposed to close and somehow mailed the docs from a previous sale they did and not the docs from our sale.  Its incredibly frustrating mostly because I'm incredibly impatient.   Part of me wonders if they are doing it on purpose to get us to back out because prices have gone up about $20 a point since we agreed to buy.

The closing company told me generally its 2-3 days after they receive the docs to close.  As far as what the seller owes Disney that should be on the closing docs on the settlement statement.  I wouldn't worry about it not matching the orange county site.  the amount on the settlement statement should have came from disney during estoppel.


----------



## amjrsj

minorthr said:


> Im in the same boat you are except my seller seems slow and incompetent.  They were slow to return initial contract and they held the closing docs for 2 weeks.  I sent mine back the day after I got them.  They Mailed them on the 22nd the day we were supposed to close and somehow mailed the docs from a previous sale they did and not the docs from our sale.  Its incredibly frustrating mostly because I'm incredibly impatient.   Part of me wonders if they are doing it on purpose to get us to back out because prices have gone up about $20 a point since we agreed to buy.
> 
> The closing company told me generally its 2-3 days after they receive the docs to close.  As far as what the seller owes Disney that should be on the closing docs on the settlement statement.  I wouldn't worry about it not matching the orange county site.  the amount on the settlement statement should have came from disney during estoppel.



Ugh, I am sorry that sounds horrible. I know my title company sent the documents via email with a FedEx return label. So surely the seller got the same. I just don't get why people drag their feet on things like this. What title company are you using? Mine is First American.


----------



## minorthr

amjrsj said:


> Ugh, I am sorry that sounds horrible. I know my title company sent the documents via email with a FedEx return label. So surely the seller got the same. I just don't get why people drag their feet on things like this. What title company are you using? Mine is First American.


First American as well. I agree you would think they would be eager to sell. In my case according to the docs the seller is making money so you would think they would want that ASAP.


----------



## amjrsj

minorthr said:


> First American as well. I agree you would think they would be eager to sell. In my case according to the docs the seller is making money so you would think they would want that ASAP.



So the same title company uses mail and FedEx for return of closing docs? I wonder at what point the entire thing falls apart? Didn't the closing docs say 30 days from the date of signature to close?


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Offer: 8/15
Offer accepted: 8/15
Sent to ROFR: 8/23
Passed ROFR: 9/5
Closing docs received: 9/27
Closing docs sent back: 9/28
Closed: 10/12
Deed recorded:10/12
Obtained DVC Number: 10/20
Points in account:10/20

That's a wrap!! We are completely done and booked for June at our home AKV Kadani Village!!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

MikeRx said:


> We are official with the Orange County, CA Recorder.  I will attempt to call mid next week for the number and activation code.  Another reason we want this completed is that we will be in WDW the following week and want to inquire about add on points at the VGC during our "Fast Pass" DVC tour October 11th and to go to the Top of the World Lounge on the 12th!
> 
> Home: VGC
> Offer made: 8/16
> Offer countered & accepted: 8/17
> Sent to ROFR: 8/21
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/21
> Closing docs sent back: 9/22(all received by title co 9/25)
> Closing: 9/25
> Deed recorded: 9/25 (41 days from offer)
> Obtained DVC Number:
> Points in account:
> 
> Mike



Congratulations Mike


----------



## minorthr

amjrsj said:


> So the same title company uses mail and FedEx for return of closing docs? I wonder at what point the entire thing falls apart? Didn't the closing docs say 30 days from the date of signature to close?


When I say mail I mean fedex.  They sent fedex labels via email.  I'm told the seller in my case does not have email so they have to fedex them everything.  Our docs say closing by sept 22nd or 45 days from completing estoppel which I have no idea when that was.

As far as the deal falling apart, with prices the way they are now Im not backing out.  What stinks is if the seller now backs out there is no penalty for them.  I back out I'm out the initial deposit they back out nothing happens to them.     Its actually in there best interest to back out at this point they would make at least $1000 more.


----------



## prouddaddycdn

I never realized how impatient I am as an individual until this DVC resale process.    Closing seems to be taking forever since we passed ROFR back on August 20th and have yet to close.

We received our closing documents back on Sept 19th, returned the documents and wired money back on Sept 20th and the seller hasn't bothered to return their document as of yet, despite being 8 days later.

Our contract states closing must occur by October 18th so I know there is still plenty of time to get the deal done however this seller just doesn't seem to be motivated to move things along.  We are constantly pushing them along at each stage which I find very frustrating.

We have let the agent and the title company know that should closing fail to complete by October 18th, we will not extend out the date and expect our full money back including deposit.   I honestly would rather buy direct again rather than deal with this type of drama.

Can someone clarify what "closing" actually means in the resale contract?   Does that mean the deed needs to be recorded or is it just when the seller signs their documents and money is released to them?

Thanks.
Mark


----------



## Amanda&Mike

Home: BWV

Offer made/accepted: 8/1
Sent to ROFR: 8/2
Passed ROFR: 8/18
Closing docs received: 8/31
Returned Closing Docs: 9/5
International Sellers Docs Returned: 9/15

Closed: 9/22
Deed recorded: 9/22

51 days from offer to closing with international sellers, feeling really lucky!!

Now to wait for our membership number!


----------



## SPLzero

Home: Animal Kingdom
Offer made: 7/20
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/27
Passed ROFR: 8/17
Closing docs received: 9/7
Closing docs sent back: 9/14
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/21
Points in my account: 9/28


----------



## 1momof3boys3

I called Member Administration today. I was routed to Member Services but the cast member transferred me directly to MA with no wait. I spoke to a really nice woman who tried really hard to find my information. However, nothing was on record. She was able to find the contract with the contract number and seller's names, but it hasn't had any activity since July. So, no record of closing. =/  I closed 10 days ago. She said it could take 14 days to get the information, but she still recommended contacting First American to ask when they submitted everything to Disney.


----------



## ArielSRL

Katd52 said:


> It's been almost 2 weeks since we had our deed recorder  so I called to try to get our member number and activation code.  Our 7 month window for our usual dates is in 2 days!  Unfortunately the gentleman I spoke to said there is absolutely no way he can get me that information.  He wouldn't even look.  Is there some secret code word I have to give for them to look? LOL





1momof3boys3 said:


> I'm curious about that, too! I was planning on calling this Friday.



I was able to call and get my member number yesterday...I first called Tuesday and was told they would put me on the top of the list since they hadn't transferred it yet, so when I called yesterday, they were all ready with it! I asked for Member Administration. They were nothing but friendly. I then was able to get my activation code as well as book our first officially DVC member trip! 

This is my first contract.

ETA specific dates: we closed last Tuesday 9/19, showed up on comptroller site Wed 9/20, and Disney received the paperwork last Thursday 9/21. The transfer had not been done by this past Tuesday 9/26 but I was told I was put on the top of the list (??) and when I called Thursday 9/28 (yesterday) it had been done.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

ArielSRL said:


> I was able to call and get my member number yesterday...I first called Tuesday and was told they would put me on the top of the list since they hadn't transferred it yet, so when I called yesterday, they were all ready with it! I asked for Member Administration. They were nothing but friendly. I then was able to get my activation code as well as book our first officially DVC member trip!
> 
> This is my first contract.




When you called Tuesday were you told that the documents were received, but it hadn't processed, or was there no information at that point? When did you close? I'm wondering if all I need to do is wait a few more days since my account wasn't ready today.


----------



## ArielSRL

Somnia said:


> For those of you who have closed and did financing how does it work? Does the financing you're using send payment after you've seen in your closing docs and your cashier's check? Just curious how the steps will be since we're getting a small quick pay off finance for part of it.


We used financing and yes, I was told after all the documents were received that they were contacting the finance company to get the money that was coming from them.


----------



## ArielSRL

1momof3boys3 said:


> When you called Tuesday were you told that the documents were received, but it hadn't processed, or was there no information at that point? When did you close? I'm wondering if all I need to do is wait a few more days since my account wasn't ready today.


My docs had been received the Thursday before (9/21) but not processed, closing was Tuesday 9/19.


----------



## ArielSRL

BRV
Points: 100
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Closing: Magic Vacation Title

7/5 Offer accepted
7/7 Contract signed and sent to broker
7/7 Sent to ROFR
7/25 Passed ROFR
**There is probably an unusually long amount of time between these two steps but that is because there was a financing step I was supposed to complete that I didn't know I was supposed to do.**
9/1 Closing docs received
9/6 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
9/19 Sale Closed
9/20 Deed recorded by the county
9/28 Points Loaded into account

Disney received the paperwork on Thursday 9/21. I called on Tuesday 9/26 and the transfer had not been processed, but I never called on 9/27 so it may have actually been done by then. Regardless, I was able to book a trip with my points yesterday, right after receiving my member number. WAHOO!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

1momof3boys3 said:


> I called Member Administration today. I was routed to Member Services but the cast member transferred me directly to MA with no wait. I spoke to a really nice woman who tried really hard to find my information. However, nothing was on record. She was able to find the contract with the contract number and seller's names, but it hasn't had any activity since July. So, no record of closing. =/  I closed 10 days ago. She said it could take 14 days to get the information, but she still recommended contacting First American to ask when they submitted everything to Disney.



I guess Disney should have received the information because Cammy at First American said she went ahead and resubmitted the information. I'll try to call MA again next week!


----------



## limace

MikeRx said:


> We are official with the Orange County, CA Recorder.  I will attempt to call mid next week for the number and activation code.  Another reason we want this completed is that we will be in WDW the following week and want to inquire about add on points at the VGC during our "Fast Pass" DVC tour October 11th and to go to the Top of the World Lounge on the 12th!
> 
> Home: VGC
> Offer made: 8/16
> Offer countered & accepted: 8/17
> Sent to ROFR: 8/21
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/21
> Closing docs sent back: 9/22(all received by title co 9/25)
> Closing: 9/25
> Deed recorded: 9/25 (41 days from offer)
> Obtained DVC Number:
> Points in account:
> 
> Mike



So your deed was recorded the day after closing? Mine has taken forever-four weeks for the seller to send back closing docs, I think, and now company saying 3-4 weeks more for points to be available?


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

I got am email from our title company that our closing documents and checks were received today! She said she was notified me once the contract has been closed. I'm hoping it's soon. I wish I knew if the seller has also mailed back documents.


----------



## MikeRx

limace said:


> So your deed was recorded the day after closing? Mine has taken forever-four weeks for the seller to send back closing docs, I think, and now company saying 3-4 weeks more for points to be available?


Yes, all documents came in at the same time and we closed that day.  The recorder site was confirmed the next day!  We were fortunate to have a motivated seller.  We will call next week and inquire about our number and activation code.

I feel your waiting pain, but may have run the DVC resale maze smoothly.

Mike


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

minorthr said:


> When I say mail I mean fedex.  They sent fedex labels via email.  I'm told the seller in my case does not have email so they have to fedex them everything.  Our docs say closing by sept 22nd or 45 days from completing estoppel which I have no idea when that was.
> 
> As far as the deal falling apart, with prices the way they are now Im not backing out.  What stinks is if the seller now backs out there is no penalty for them.  I back out I'm out the initial deposit they back out nothing happens to them.     Its actually in there best interest to back out at this point they would make at least $1000 more.



I'm sure you have done this but have you talked to your broker? I would be pretty upset and telling my broker to get on the sellers backs and hurry them up.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

MikeRx said:


> Yes, all documents came in at the same time and we closed that day.  The recorder site was confirmed the next day!  We were fortunate to have a motivated seller.  We will call next week and inquire about our number and activation code.
> 
> I feel your waiting pain, but may have run the DVC resale maze smoothly.
> 
> Mike


 Hope you get your membership ID and points this week


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

I got an email from the title company Friday saying my documents had be recieved and they are working to close as soon so possible. She said I would be notiifed again once it is closed? So does that mean I won't know the date they choose to close it? Do they only notify you once your contract had been closed? 

Magic vacation title BTW.


----------



## Bing Showei

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I got an email from the title company Friday saying my documents had be recieved and they are working to close as soon so possible. She said I would be notiifed again once it is closed? So does that mean I won't know the date they choose to close it? Do they only notify you once your contract had been closed?
> 
> Magic vacation title BTW.



*** has said they file 2-3 days after receiving sellers' and buyers' documents, so they won't have a closing date until all paperwork comes in.

From what I gather from the boards a lot of the delay in estoppel and closing has been because the title companies are backlogged given the high volume of contracts moving in a tight supply market. I had a contract with a smaller title company (not a big one like First American or Magic VacationsTitle) and estoppel came 4 days after passing ROFR. Title companies point to Disney, but I think Disney has been turning estoppel around pretty quickly.

Good luck with the wait, Lindsay!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Bing Showei said:


> *** has said they file 2-3 days after receiving sellers' and buyers' documents, so they won't have a closing date until all paperwork comes in.
> 
> From what I gather from the boards a lot of the delay in estoppel and closing has been because the title companies are backlogged given the high volume of contracts moving in a tight supply market. I had a contract with a smaller title company (not a big one like First American or Magic VacationsTitle) and estoppel came 4 days after passing ROFR. Title companies point to Disney, but I think Disney has been turning estoppel around pretty quickly.
> 
> Good luck with the wait, Lindsay!



Thanks so much for the helpful info. It kills me not knowing if the sellers have sent back their documents. We mailed ours back about 18 hours after receiving them! I only hope our sellers are as motivated to close. Our closing deadline in October 30 so if the sellers wanted to they could drag their feet. I just hope we can close this week but I'm sure that's a slim chance.


----------



## Bing Showei

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Thanks so much for the helpful info. It kills me not knowing if the sellers have sent back their documents. We mailed ours back about 18 hours after receiving them! I only hope our sellers are as motivated to close. Our closing deadline in October 30 so if the sellers wanted to they could drag their feet. I just hope we can close this week but I'm sure that's a slim chance.



Seriously. The wait is killing me as well.

What the title companies should do is create an online platform that shows where everything is in the process with dates next to when things happened and estimated time frames between one step and the next. Can you imagine if we could log in and see the status of things? Even something as simple as a google doc so we can see what is holding up the next step. Imagine all the time they would save responding to crazy emails from impatient buyers.

OK, probably won't stop the emails, but rather than debating every day whether or not I'll ping my broker/title company, I could quell the crazy with a couple of clicks to see if there are any updates.


----------



## CraigInPA

Bing Showei said:


> Seriously. The wait is killing me as well.
> 
> What the title companies should do is create an online platform that shows where everything is in the process with dates next to when things happened and estimated time frames between one step and the next. Can you imagine if we could log in and see the status of things? Even something as simple as a google doc so we can see what is holding up the next step. Imagine all the time they would save responding to crazy emails from impatient buyers.
> 
> OK, probably won't stop the emails, but rather than debating every day whether or not I'll ping my broker/title company, I could quell the crazy with a couple of clicks to see if there are any updates.



The wait between ROFR and getting the closing documents was excruciating for my wife and I. When I got the documents, I noted that the title insurance was issued 12 days after it passed ROFR, but then there was a 9 day wait until the title company sent me the package. Of course, we sent them back the next day. Now we're in the wait-on-the-seller-signing, the deed getting recorded, and DVC doing their part phase.


----------



## ArielSRL

limace said:


> So your deed was recorded the day after closing? Mine has taken forever-four weeks for the seller to send back closing docs, I think, and now company saying 3-4 weeks more for points to be available?


My deed was recorded the day after closing, as well. It took about a week or so for my membership number and points to be available but I called in and did not wait for the paperwork to be sent.


----------



## ArielSRL

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I got an email from the title company Friday saying my documents had be recieved and they are working to close as soon so possible. She said I would be notiifed again once it is closed? So does that mean I won't know the date they choose to close it? Do they only notify you once your contract had been closed?
> 
> Magic vacation title BTW.


This is how it worked for me. I did hear from them the day before through email that we were scheduled to close the next day, 9/19, which was the estimated closing date on the paperwork (you should be able to see that somewhere).


----------



## moxiemom

Grand Floridian
Points: 50
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American Title

7/25 Offer accepted
7/31 Sent to ROFR
8/17 Passed ROFR
8/31 Closing docs received
9/25 Closing docs returned by seller
10/2 CLOSED!
10/2 Deed recorded on OCC site
... Contract showed up in existing account
... Points loaded into account


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

ArielSRL said:


> This is how it worked for me. I did hear from them the day before through email that we were scheduled to close the next day, 9/19, which was the estimated closing date on the paperwork (you should be able to see that somewhere).


 Our contract says close on or before October 30. Wow I really hope it doesn't take that long because we are totally complete and just waiting for closing. I was hoping we would close way before October 30. 

How long after you sent back documents did it close? Are you using magic vacation title?


----------



## ArielSRL

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Our contract says close on or before October 30. Wow I really hope it doesn't take that long because we are totally complete and just waiting for closing. I was hoping we would close way before October 30.
> 
> How long after you sent back documents did it close? Are you using magic vacation title?


Yes, using ***. But it only took about a week and a half after I sent my docs back. We had a previous issue that caused a delay between ROFR and closing docs sent (there was more than a month between the two).


----------



## NickBCV

Katd52 said:


> It's been almost 2 weeks since we had our deed recorder  so I called to try to get our member number and activation code.  Our 7 month window for our usual dates is in 2 days!  Unfortunately the gentleman I spoke to said there is absolutely no way he can get me that information.  He wouldn't even look.  Is there some secret code word I have to give for them to look? LOL


What helped me when we got our first contract is I had the contract number from our sellers that I found on the OCC website...after I gave that to them they let me know I had a new contract number and they asked a few questions and gave me everything i needed over the phone.


----------



## MikeRx

I called and the very helpful cast member was able to see my info had arrived and told me that I should check back in a few days.  She would move my file to the front of the line for processing for our document arrival day.  I would not be moved ahead of others that came in on prior days as they process first-come, first-served by day.  It seems they have some flexibility of order when your "day" comes up.   She did give me hope that a number and activation will be available by Friday.  She also mentioned that she will need my contract number and address of my contract (parcel and resort) when I call back to verify it's me.

Mike


----------



## Amanda&Mike

Amanda&Mike said:


> Home: BWV
> 
> Offer made/accepted: 8/1
> Sent to ROFR: 8/2
> Passed ROFR: 8/18
> Closing docs received: 8/31
> Returned Closing Docs: 9/5
> International Sellers Docs Returned: 9/15
> 
> Closed: 9/22
> Deed recorded: 9/22
> 
> 51 days from offer to closing with international sellers, feeling really lucky!!
> 
> Now to wait for our membership number!



UPDATE: We called member administration/services. The very helpful and polite CMs informed us that our account was created on 9/27 and the points were already loaded. We are first time DVC owners so having our membership number and points 5 days after closing was a nice surprise!


----------



## Katd52

NickBCV said:


> What helped me when we got our first contract is I had the contract number from our sellers that I found on the OCC website...after I gave that to them they let me know I had a new contract number and they asked a few questions and gave me everything i needed over the phone.



Thanks, We were giving them the wrong contract number.  oops!  Found the right one yesterday and we're all set!  Booked our first trip too!


----------



## amjrsj

Well I am still waiting on the seller to return the closing documents. I sent my cashiers check on 9/19 so to say I am a bit annoyed is an understatement... I do not understand the hold up. I did confirm that the original documents said to close within 60 days of 8/21 so that is 10/20.... If I don't hear anything by the 13th I am going to be calling them to find out the process to get my $$ back if he doesn't sign by the 20th. At this point I am still seeing contracts with the same points/price so either I will try for a 3rd time or just go to Disney and get half the points direct and be done.


----------



## NickBCV

Katd52 said:


> Thanks, We were giving them the wrong contract number.  oops!  Found the right one yesterday and we're all set!  Booked our first trip too!


Congratulations!  Nothing like the feeling of booking your first trip using DVC points!


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

MikeRx said:


> I called and the very helpful cast member was able to see my info had arrived and told me that I should check back in a few days.  She would move my file to the front of the line for processing for our document arrival day.  I would not be moved ahead of others that came in on prior days as they process first-come, first-served by day.  It seems they have some flexibility of order when your "day" comes up.   She did give me hope that a number and activation will be available by Friday.  She also mentioned that she will need my contract number and address of my contract (parcel and resort) when I call back to verify it's me.
> 
> Mike



That’s great! I spoke to MA yesterday (early afternoon) and she said they were processing files from the 27th, so you shouldn’t have to wait much longer!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

MaoriWhoLovesDisney said:


> That’s great! I spoke to MA yesterday (early afternoon) and she said they were processing files from the 27th, so you shouldn’t have to wait much longer!




Just called and they are currently working on files from the 28th!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

1momof3boys3 said:


> I called Member Administration today. I was routed to Member Services but the cast member transferred me directly to MA with no wait. I spoke to a really nice woman who tried really hard to find my information. However, nothing was on record. She was able to find the contract with the contract number and seller's names, but it hasn't had any activity since July. So, no record of closing. =/  I closed 10 days ago. She said it could take 14 days to get the information, but she still recommended contacting First American to ask when they submitted everything to Disney.



I just spoke to MA. They received the documents from First American on the 29th and they are currently processing documents received on the 28th, so not much longer!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

I'm "that" person who just emailed the title company asking if they have an estimated closing date for us or better yet a real closing date. They received our check and closing documents Friday so it's been 3 business days. 

We are leaving for vacation (Hilton Head Island) in 2 weeks and I am so thankful because I need some distraction!


----------



## MikeRx

1momof3boys3 said:


> I just spoke to MA. They received the documents from First American on the 29th and they are currently processing documents received on the 28th, so not much longer!


Ours were received by Disney on the 29th as well! The member administrator with whom I spoke wasn't as specific regarding the date they were processing, so this is great "new" news.  It looks like they get one day processed at a time give or take...I may call tomorrow as my Friday is crazy as we get ready to leave Saturday for the Poly.  Inching closer to "done".
Mike


----------



## 1momof3boys3

MikeRx said:


> Ours were received by Disney on the 29th as well! The member administrator with whom I spoke wasn't as specific regarding the date they were processing, so this is great "new" news.  It looks like they get one day processed at a time give or take...I may call tomorrow as my Friday is crazy as we get ready to leave Saturday for the Poly.  Inching closer to "done".
> Mike



She was very confident that they'll be done with the 29th by Thursday.


----------



## amjrsj

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I'm "that" person who just emailed the title company asking if they have an estimated closing date for us or better yet a real closing date. They received our check and closing documents Friday so it's been 3 business days.
> 
> We are leaving for vacation (Hilton Head Island) in 2 weeks and I am so thankful because I need some distraction!



Well I sent my check 9/19 they said it was received 9/21. Now I am still waiting on seller to actually sign said closing paperwork. I hope your seller acts faster than mine and don't worry I keep emailing to ask if he sent it back, you can't be as annoying as me! ha ha


----------



## Moore144

Moore144 said:


> Finally got my closing docs. It took over a month!
> Home: PVB
> Offer made: 8/10
> Offer countered & accepted: 8/11
> Sent to ROFR: 8/14
> Passed ROFR: 8/23
> Closing docs received: 9/26
> Closing docs sent back: 9/27
> Closing: 10/3
> Deed recorded: 10/3
> Called and got Member #: 10/11
> Points in my account: 10/11
> 
> Got the email that I closed today!!! Deed recorded today too
> 
> *Update*
> I'm all done!!!! I just closed on Oct 3rd so I took a chance and called today and got my membership number and activation code from the nicest person in Member Services (not even member administration)! And all my points are there! I'm so excited and relieved to be done! Good luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

MikeRx said:


> Ours were received by Disney on the 29th as well! The member administrator with whom I spoke wasn't as specific regarding the date they were processing, so this is great "new" news.  It looks like they get one day processed at a time give or take...I may call tomorrow as my Friday is crazy as we get ready to leave Saturday for the Poly.  Inching closer to "done".
> Mike



Are you calling today? I'm curious to hear if your's is ready.


----------



## MikeRx

1momof3boys3 said:


> Are you calling today? I'm curious to hear if your's is ready.


I was going to call tomorrow unless the suspense gets the better of me today! I got ahead of myself in the other post and thought it Wednesday ...
Mike


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Still waiting!! I'm going crazy. Closing documents sent back 9/28 and received by title company 9/29 

Still no word on closing.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Moore144 said:


> Got the email that I closed today!!! Deed recorded today too


Congratulations on closing. Who is your title company??


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Congratulations on closing. Who is your title company??



Magic Vacation Title

I bought through DVC Resale Market, and the email letting me know that I closed came from them.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Moore144 said:


> Magic Vacation Title
> 
> I bought through DVC Resale Market, and the email letting me know that I closed came from them.


That's who I also bought from so i am anxiously waiting. Our accepted offer was on August 15 so I'm hoping we get word we closed really soon.


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> That's who I also bought from so i am anxiously waiting. Our accepted offer was on August 15 so I'm hoping we get word we closed really soon.



Good luck! I think it all depends on how soon the sellers get their paperwork in. Looks like mine got theirs in the day after I did, so that helped.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

MikeRx said:


> I was going to call tomorrow unless the suspense gets the better of me today! I got ahead of myself in the other post and thought it Wednesday ...
> Mike



I just called and was told they are still working on the 28th.


----------



## MikeRx

I will wait until late tomorrow or Friday morning...Thanks for the update


----------



## hungrydonut

This is our first DVC contract. We are super excited that we finally decided to buy. We sent back our closing documents on the 27th over night delivery. Tracking number said they received it on the 28th. We are also still waiting, and I realized I have no patience! This thread is great for getting an idea of what's going on. Thanks


----------



## w1kk3d

Have two contracts about to close. Both were great experiences overall but my BLT contract moved SUPER fast:

BWV
DVC Resale Market
Magic Vacation Title
8/21 Offer accepted
8/23 Sent to ROFR
9/5 Passed ROFR
10/3 Closing docs received
10/4 Closing docs returned
... Closing docs returned by seller
... CLOSED!
... Deed recorded on OCC site
... Contract showed up in existing account
... Points loaded into account

BLT
Resales DVC
JCS, Attorney at Law
9/10 Offer accepted
9/14 Sent to ROFR
9/28 Passed ROFR
10/4 Closing docs received
10/4 Closing docs returned
... Closing docs returned by seller
... CLOSED!
... Deed recorded on OCC site
... Contract showed up in existing account
... Points loaded into account

Just got to wait for the sellers to return their docs. SO CLOSE!!!


----------



## MikeRx

For those in the same boat... 
The march to completion continues ...We now have a member number as our file was processed this morning, but we will not have an activation code until tomorrow.  Disney received our paperwork on 9/29, so they are are working on files received on or before that day.  
Mike


----------



## amjrsj

Lindsay's4littles said:


> That's who I also bought from so i am anxiously waiting. Our accepted offer was on August 15 so I'm hoping we get word we closed really soon.



Do you know if the seller returned their portion of the closing docs? That was my big delay. Once those arrived yesterday American Title said just 2-4 business days to close. 

Can anyone tell me are y'all just checking the OC site to see if the deed is recorded or is the title company telling you?  Also does Disney send us a letter? Is that when you know to call and get your membership number?


----------



## minorthr

My saga continues,  paperwork is missing and they need to wait to receive it from the sellers


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

amjrsj said:


> Do you know if the seller returned their portion of the closing docs? That was my big delay. Once those arrived yesterday American Title said just 2-4 business days to close.
> 
> Can anyone tell me are y'all just checking the OC site to see if the deed is recorded or is the title company telling you?  Also does Disney send us a letter? Is that when you know to call and get your membership number?


I do not know now if the seller has returned their portion of the documents. No one from DVC resale market nor magic vacation title is keeping me informed. If I get information it's because I reached out. Frustrating to say the least especially since the money left our account 1 week ago.


----------



## prouddaddycdn

prouddaddycdn said:


> I never realized how impatient I am as an individual until this DVC resale process.    Closing seems to be taking forever since we passed ROFR back on August 20th and have yet to close.
> 
> We received our closing documents back on Sept 19th, returned the documents and wired money back on Sept 20th and the seller hasn't bothered to return their document as of yet, despite being 8 days later.
> 
> Our contract states closing must occur by October 18th so I know there is still plenty of time to get the deal done however this seller just doesn't seem to be motivated to move things along.  We are constantly pushing them along at each stage which I find very frustrating.
> 
> We have let the agent and the title company know that should closing fail to complete by October 18th, we will not extend out the date and expect our full money back including deposit.   I honestly would rather buy direct again rather than deal with this type of drama.
> 
> Can someone clarify what "closing" actually means in the resale contract?   Does that mean the deed needs to be recorded or is it just when the seller signs their documents and money is released to them?
> 
> Thanks.
> Mark



Well the wait continues 

We are still waiting on the sellers to send back their closing documents.  Our agent has been great to deal with but there is only so much she can do to move things along.

We will hopefully close by October 18th as mandated in the agreement but I must say that this is the one and only time I will buy resale.  Months of waiting and guessing aren't worth the initial savings over buying new to me and my family.

Our next purchase will likely be BWV or CCV sometime next year.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

prouddaddycdn said:


> Well the wait continues
> 
> We are still waiting on the sellers to send back their closing documents.  Our agent has been great to deal with but there is only so much she can do to move things along.
> 
> We will hopefully close by October 18th as mandated in the agreement but I must say that this is the one and only time I will buy resale.  Months of waiting and guessing aren't worth the initial savings over buying new to me and my family.
> 
> Our next purchase will likely be BWV or CCV sometime next year.


Wow I am so sorry to hear you are still waiting! I am hoping that the sellers send the documents back asap and you can close before your set date. Good for you being firm and letting your agent know what to except if you do not close by the 18th. 

Sending you lots of pixie dust. 

The title company will have had our documents for 1 week tomorrow and still have not closed. I don't even know if they have received the sellers documents. They are not keeping me up to date at all.


----------



## prouddaddycdn

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I do not know now if the seller has returned their portion of the documents. No one from DVC resale market nor magic vacation title is keeping me informed. If I get information it's because I reached out. Frustrating to say the least especially since the money left our account 1 week ago.



I feel your pain.  We wired the funds to *** on September 20th and are still waiting on the sellers to send back closing docs.

Oops - I see you posted a response while I was responding 

We simply keep emailing our agent and the title company every few days to see what is going on.   I have read about how some sellers aren't closing as prices have gone up but I would rather offer the seller an out than wait for the agreement to expire so that I can purchase something else new now.

Hoping you close soon as well.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

prouddaddycdn said:


> I feel your pain.  We wired the funds to *** on September 20th and are still waiting on the sellers to send back closing docs.
> 
> Oops - I see you posted a response while I was responding
> 
> We simply keep emailing our agent and the title company every few days to see what is going on.   I have read about how some sellers aren't closing as prices have gone up but I would rather offer the seller an out than wait for the agreement to expire so that I can purchase something else new now.
> 
> Hoping you close soon as well.


We sent ours back September 28. You know what I haven't spoken with my actual DVC agent since my accepted offer on the 15th of August. I think it's time I bug him a little lol

I think I'm going to email him right now to see if he can find out any information on our closing!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Lindsay's4littles said:


> We sent ours back September 28. You know what I haven't spoken with my actual DVC agent since my accepted offer on the 15th of August. I think it's time I bug him a little lol
> 
> I think I'm going to email him right now to see if he can find out any information on our closing!



Well I think I'm just going to sit back and relax (ya right) and wait until our October 30 closing date. My DVC angent called me after receiving my email and said he looked at our file and it appears both ends are "doing what they are supposed to be doing" he didn't say yes or no to sellers returning documents. He also asked if I have recived an estoppel letter? What is that?


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> We sent ours back September 28. You know what I haven't spoken with my actual DVC agent since my accepted offer on the 15th of August. I think it's time I bug him a little lol
> 
> I think I'm going to email him right now to see if he can find out any information on our closing!



Who was your agent? Mine was Humberto. I never spoke to or communicated with him at anytime between making the offer and him sending me the email that I closed on the 3rd. I'm wondering what he actually does...


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Moore144 said:


> Who was your agent? Mine was Humberto. I never spoke to or communicated with him at anytime between making the offer and him sending me the email that I closed on the 3rd. I'm wondering what he actually does...


Same, Humberto


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Same, Humberto



As far as estoppel, the only reason I even knew if estoppel was issued was when I emailed Brenda at Magic Vacation Title. The communication process could definitely stand to be improved.  You might want to ask her if the sellers returned their docs.


----------



## MikeRx

I never spoke to our "agent", ever...but did speak to Kristin who handles the documents and contracts for DVCRM.  I also spoke to our title company (First American in Las Vegas- Rebecca) and both were helpful and extremely prompt in their responses.  Reading all of this I feel very luck to have a seller that sent everything in promptly.
Mike


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Moore144 said:


> As far as estoppel, the only reason I even knew if estoppel was issued was when I emailed Brenda at Magic Vacation Title. The communication process could definitely stand to be improved.  You might want to ask her if the sellers returned their docs.


Brenda is also who I am communicating with at ***. I am pretty certain we will not close much sooner than th estimated October 30 date.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

MikeRx said:


> I never spoke to our "agent", ever...but did speak to Kristin who handles the documents and contracts for DVCRM.  I also spoke to our title company (First American in Las Vegas- Rebecca) and both were helpful and extremely prompt in their responses.  Reading all of this I feel very luck to have a seller that sent everything in promptly.
> Mike


Yes mike Kristen has been helpful and prompt. 

Congrats on "almost" completing your sale. Hope you get to book tomorrow


----------



## prouddaddycdn

We dealt with Jodi at DVCresalemarket and she was great to deal with.  Spoke on the phone numerous times and she always responded to my requests very quickly.

Lindsay - your pixiedust must have worked as I JUST got an email from Jodi that we officially closed today and that the info is off to Disney to transfer points over etc.

Hopefully your good news will come through soon as well.  Have some pixie dust back to ensure it happens quickly


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

prouddaddycdn said:


> We dealt with Jodi at DVCresalemarket and she was great to deal with.  Spoke on the phone numerous times and she always responded to my requests very quickly.
> 
> Lindsay - your pixiedust must have worked as I JUST got an email from Jodi that we officially closed today and that the info is off to Disney to transfer points over etc.
> 
> Hopefully your good news will come through soon as well.  Have some pixie dust back to ensure it happens quickly


Phew!!!! Glad that is over for you!! Congratulations and thank you for hr pixie dust


----------



## hungrydonut

I’m in the same boat, waiting on our contract to close. We sent back our check and paperwork Sep 27. I was just about to email the title company when they emailed me that they received all paperwork and that it should close in 2-4 days. I’m somewhat relieved!


----------



## limace

How long does the point transfer process usually take? Or, after closing how long should I expect to wait?


----------



## MikeRx

That's a wrap!  We are finished the process from offer to points in 52 days.
Grand Californian
Points: 100 (Sept)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Closing: First American Title (Las Vegas)
8/16 Offer
7/17 Offer accepted
8/21 Sent to ROFR
9/5   Passed ROFR
9/21 Closing docs received
9/25 Closing docs returned by both parties
9/25 CLOSED
9/25 Deed recorded on OCC site (California)
9/29 Docs received by Disney
10/5 Member Number
10/6 Points loaded and activation code

We are off to WDW tomorrow and hope to take our newly minted paper membership card to the Top of the World Lounge next week.

Hang in there everyone, things do move forward.  We were very fortunate to have things go so smoothly.  I thought we would not be done in time for our trip.
Mike


----------



## ArielSRL

MikeRx said:


> For those in the same boat...
> The march to completion continues ...We now have a member number as our file was processed this morning, but we will not have an activation code until tomorrow.  Disney received our paperwork on 9/29, so they are are working on files received on or before that day.
> Mike


Interesting. We got our member number and activation code on the same day. Though it could be that my stuff was processed the day before and I could've gotten my member number then...I just skipped a day calling in.


----------



## ArielSRL

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I do not know now if the seller has returned their portion of the documents. No one from DVC resale market nor magic vacation title is keeping me informed. If I get information it's because I reached out. Frustrating to say the least especially since the money left our account 1 week ago.


I never heard about the seller's docs and I used the same companies as you. They did not offer that info nor did I ever ask about his docs. But it went fairly quickly after I returned mine, so I am assuming he returned his quickly.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

ArielSRL said:


> I never heard about the seller's docs and I used the same companies as you. They did not offer that info nor did I ever ask about his docs. But it went fairly quickly after I returned mine, so I am assuming he returned his quickly.


 Brenda at *** told me sellers documents must be received before they can close! It's such a bummer being in the dark. I have not received confirmation that sellers documents have been returned so I'm guessing they have not! I just want my points!!


----------



## Moore144

MikeRx said:


> That's a wrap!  We are finished the process from offer to points in 52 days.
> Grand Californian
> Points: 100 (Sept)
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Closing: First American Title (Las Vegas)
> 8/16 Offer
> 7/17 Offer accepted
> 8/21 Sent to ROFR
> 9/5   Passed ROFR
> 9/21 Closing docs received
> 9/25 Closing docs returned by both parties
> 9/25 CLOSED
> 9/25 Deed recorded on OCC site (California)
> 9/29 Docs received by Disney
> 10/5 Member Number
> 10/6 Points loaded and activation code
> 
> We are off to WDW tomorrow and hope to take our newly minted paper membership card to the Top of the World Lounge next week.
> 
> Hang in there everyone, things do move forward.  We were very fortunate to have things go so smoothly.  I thought we would not be done in time for our trip.
> Mike



Congrats!! I'm one week behind you, so I hope to have my member number, points, and activation code by next Friday. Let us know how TOTW Lounge was for you!


----------



## ArielSRL

amjrsj said:


> Can anyone tell me are y'all just checking the OC site to see if the deed is recorded or is the title company telling you? Also does Disney send us a letter? Is that when you know to call and get your membership number?


I went to the comptroller site myself to check. I did not wait for a letter, though it was sent it fairly quickly (like a day or so after calling in). I called in to get my member number seven days after closing but found out that Disney did not receive the docs until 2 days after closing, so I waited 2 more days and called back.


----------



## ArielSRL

prouddaddycdn said:


> We dealt with Jodi at DVCresalemarket and she was great to deal with.  Spoke on the phone numerous times and she always responded to my requests very quickly.
> 
> Lindsay - your pixiedust must have worked as I JUST got an email from Jodi that we officially closed today and that the info is off to Disney to transfer points over etc.
> 
> Hopefully your good news will come through soon as well.  Have some pixie dust back to ensure it happens quickly


See I had Jodi and she never communicated with me other than initially. It was always Kristen who communicated with me and Brenda from ***.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

I am debating emailing *** to see if our seller has returned documents yet? I don't want to be a pest but I feel like since I have already sent in my part and the money had left my account I have the right to know? 

Yes? No?


----------



## ArielSRL

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Phew!!!! Glad that is over for you!! Congratulations and thank you for hr pixie dust


Lindsay, we used the same companies as you, with Jodi as our agent, and I really felt there was a lack of communication as well. We went about a month and two weeks between ROFR and getting closing docs because there was a step I was supposed to complete as far as financing but yet no one ever told me to do it. I waited the full 30 days after ROFR and then sent in an email. It took about 4 days to finally get the answer that I had docs I need to complete for the finance company. So basically I wonder how long they had estoppel yet were just waiting on me. This whole process took from July 5 to Sept 19 (close date) but I think if the proper instructions had been communicated, it would have gone quicker.


----------



## ArielSRL

limace said:


> How long does the point transfer process usually take? Or, after closing how long should I expect to wait?


It took me nine days from closing (Tues 9/19 to Thurs 9/28) to get my member number, activation code, points, and trip booked. I called Tuesday 9/26 and was told my docs were received by Disney on Thurs 9/21 (two days after closing) but had not been processed yet. I skipped calling Wednesday but when I called Thursday it had been taken care of.


----------



## minorthr

I dont think ours is ever going to close now they received the new docs I have the fedex showing they received it and they are claiming they didnt get it...sigh


----------



## ArielSRL

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Brenda at *** told me sellers documents must be received before they can close! It's such a bummer being in the dark. I have not received confirmation that sellers documents have been returned so I'm guessing they have not! I just want my points!!


They never confirmed seller's docs were returned. So you may never hear about that. But I didn't even ask.


----------



## ArielSRL

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I am debating emailing *** to see if our seller has returned documents yet? I don't want to be a pest but I feel like since I have already sent in my part and the money had left my account I have the right to know?
> 
> Yes? No?


It is worth a try. I see that people get that info sometimes. I just never asked and it was never offered. But we closed so I never worried about it.


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I am debating emailing *** to see if our seller has returned documents yet? I don't want to be a pest but I feel like since I have already sent in my part and the money had left my account I have the right to know?
> 
> Yes? No?



I would definitely email to ask.


----------



## MikeRx

ArielSRL said:


> Interesting. We got our member number and activation code on the same day. Though it could be that my stuff was processed the day before and I could've gotten my member number then...I just skipped a day calling in.


And I probably could ave called in later in the day for the activation code.  Apparently I called shortly after the member number was generated and when i called back in the afternoon they were closed...pesky time zones.
Mike


----------



## minorthr

we are getting closer never thought this would get done 

Home: OKW (E)
Offer made: 7/28
Offer countered & accepted: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 8/7 Seller was slow to return contract
Passed ROFR: 8/21
Closing docs received: 9/7/17
Closing docs sent back: 9/7/17
Closing:10/6/17 (scheduled for 9/22/17 seller was slow to return, then sent wrong docs and was missing docs)
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Somnia

minorthr said:


> we are getting closer never thought this would get done
> 
> Home: OKW (E)
> Offer made: 7/28
> Offer countered & accepted: 7/28
> Sent to ROFR: 8/7 Seller was slow to return contract
> Passed ROFR: 8/21
> Closing docs received: 9/7/17
> Closing docs sent back: 9/7/17
> Closing:10/6/17 (scheduled for 9/22/17 seller was slow to return, then sent wrong docs and was missing docs)
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



Glad to hear yours is finally closed!


----------



## sndral

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I am debating emailing *** to see if our seller has returned documents yet? I don't want to be a pest but I feel like since I have already sent in my part and the money had left my account I have the right to know?
> 
> Yes? No?


The broker and escrow agent are getting paid _because_ you are paying them (eg buying this contract) you are not being a pest IMO to ask whether the seller's have returned their documents particularly since you have parted w/ your funds which are now in the escrow account. It's quite reasonable to request an update.


----------



## amjrsj

ArielSRL said:


> I went to the comptroller site myself to check. I did not wait for a letter, though it was sent it fairly quickly (like a day or so after calling in). I called in to get my member number seven days after closing but found out that Disney did not receive the docs until 2 days after closing, so I waited 2 more days and called back.



I am searching for the link now, good idea to keep checking there!


----------



## amjrsj

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I am debating emailing *** to see if our seller has returned documents yet? I don't want to be a pest but I feel like since I have already sent in my part and the money had left my account I have the right to know?
> 
> Yes? No?



Yes! Absolutely. I checked on mine and was told (by the title company) that they did not have the sellers documents. It frustrated me that I paid my $$ to them on 9/19 yet the seller could drag feet and not return them until 10/4. I mean I know the money is gone either way but why didn't he want to get his cash ASAP?? Made no sense to me.

I even called Tuesday and spoke to the broker and she had record of speaking to the seller Friday and noted he was going to fill them out over the weekend. So I was given information by both the Broker (Fidelity) and the Title Company (First American Title).


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Deb123 said:


> I was told even though in the eyes of the state of Fl I own the contract, according to DVC- I still do not. Not until the change of ownership occurs.



Were you able to accomplish anything or are you just stuck waiting until after their cruise?


----------



## 1momof3boys3

amjrsj said:


> I am searching for the link now, good idea to keep checking there!



Are you looking for this site?....

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

BCV Timeline:
150 points
Fidelity/First American
7/19 Offer made/accepted
8/3 Contract out for ROFR
8/16 Passed ROFR
9/15 Closing Docs received
9/15 Closing Docs returned
9/28 Closed
9/29 Deed Recorded
10/5 Contract in dashboard
10/6 Points loaded

Welp! BCV finally finished up!!

A little longer than our AKV, but that’s ok: our membership cards came in the mail and we got blue ones!


Hang in there, everyone!!


----------



## amjrsj

MaoriWhoLovesDisney said:


> Welp! BCV finally finished up!!
> 
> A little longer than our AKV, but that’s ok: our membership cards came in the mail and we got blue ones!
> 
> 
> Hang in there, everyone!!



Isn't Blue what direct members get? Are you already a direct member? Or am I just totally confused? Hooray for a new contract!


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

amjrsj said:


> Isn't Blue what direct members get? Are you already a direct member? Or am I just totally confused? Hooray for a new contract!



We own two resale contracts, none direct. But yeah, blue is supposed to be for direct owners. Must have slipped through the cracks!


----------



## amjrsj

MaoriWhoLovesDisney said:


> We own two resale contracts, none direct. But yeah, blue is supposed to be for direct owners. Must have slipped through the cracks!


 Well that is great! Congrats!


----------



## Traci315

I just moved over here from ROFR thread

Home: AKV
Offer Sent/Countered/Accepted: 8/30
Contract Received, signed & returned: 8/31
Contract sent for ROFR: 9/14
Passed ROFR: 9/22
Commitment to finance recieved/sent contract to Monera: 9/25
Closing Documents Received: 9/27
Closing Docs and Check sent: 10/4

Am I getting close???? lol


----------



## 1momof3boys3

1momof3boys3 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Animal Kingdom: 100 points
> Broker: Fidelity
> Closing: First American
> 
> Offer made & accepted 6/30
> Sent to ROFR: 7/11
> Passed ROFR: 7/30
> Received closing docs: 8/11
> FA received buyer docs: 8/14
> FA received seller docs: 9/18
> Closed: 9/19
> Deed Recorded: 9/19
> Points in my account: .....
> 
> Whoo-hooo!




Got my member number today! I was told that the activation code will be available tomorrow.


----------



## Moore144

MaoriWhoLovesDisney said:


> We own two resale contracts, none direct. But yeah, blue is supposed to be for direct owners. Must have slipped through the cracks!



NICE!!!! Oh please let that happen to me!


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

Home: AKV
Offer made: 7/27
Offer accepted: 7/27
Sent to ROFR: 7/28
Passed ROFR: 8/14
Closing docs received: 9/15
Closing docs sent back: 9/16
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/21
Points in my account: 10/6

All done, received a letter from DVC today with a number, called and spoke with CM and received my activation code and signed in.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL IN CLOSING!


----------



## hungrydonut

bamafaninNOLA said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 7/27
> Offer accepted: 7/27
> Sent to ROFR: 7/28
> Passed ROFR: 8/14
> Closing docs received: 9/15
> Closing docs sent back: 9/16
> Closing: 9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/21
> Points in my account: 10/6
> 
> All done, received a letter from DVC today with a number, called and spoke with CM and received my activation code and signed in.
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL IN CLOSING!



Congratulations!


----------



## hungrydonut

minorthr said:


> we are getting closer never thought this would get done
> 
> Home: OKW (E)
> Offer made: 7/28
> Offer countered & accepted: 7/28
> Sent to ROFR: 8/7 Seller was slow to return contract
> Passed ROFR: 8/21
> Closing docs received: 9/7/17
> Closing docs sent back: 9/7/17
> Closing:10/6/17 (scheduled for 9/22/17 seller was slow to return, then sent wrong docs and was missing docs)
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

I went ahead and emailed the title company yesterday around 4pm. Guess it was to late in the day and haven't gotten a response. 
I asked about the sellers documents. If they are still not returned I will be pretty upset being documents were sent almost 2 weeks ago. 

Congrats to all who have closed!!!


----------



## amccu18007

minorthr said:


> I dont think ours is ever going to close now they received the new docs I have the fedex showing they received it and they are claiming they didnt get it...sigh


Likely, it hasn't been logged in yet. We had the same thing happen to us on our first resale and it said that they had all of the paperwork even though the title company said they didn't. The next day, they called to inform me that they did.


----------



## minorthr

amccu18007 said:


> Likely, it hasn't been logged in yet. We had the same thing happen to us on our first resale and it said that they had all of the paperwork even though the title company said they didn't. The next day, they called to inform me that they did.


they sent me an email saying they received their fedex delivery and my fedex envelope had not arrived and they would let me know once it did. I replied back that the tracking info  showed it was received and I gave them the name of the person who signed for it. They replied back they would investigate and let me know. About 30 minutes later they said they found it and completed the close.


----------



## amccu18007

minorthr said:


> they sent me an email saying they received there fedex delivery and my fedex envelope had not arrived and they would let me know once it did. I replied back that the tracking info  showed it was received and I gave them the name of the person who signed for it. They replied back they would investigate and let me know. About 30 minutes later they said they found it and completed the close.


This doesn't surprise me one bit. Sometimes, it is just sitting there in limbo and no one has taken responsibility for it. Glad that you completed your closing


----------



## hungrydonut

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I went ahead and emailed the title company yesterday around 4pm. Guess it was to late in the day and haven't gotten a response.
> I asked about the sellers documents. If they are still not returned I will be pretty upset being documents were sent almost 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Congrats to all who have closed!!!



I hope you get an update soon! The waiting is hard...


----------



## Sophie Weaver

Sophie Weaver said:


> Hello there. So I've been monitoring the boards for a while but typically don't feel like I have any great advice or ideas. In turn, I just sort of never post. However, I've run into a weird situation and need some advice! We're attempting to close on a Vero resale and have encountered.. issues.
> 
> Things went really well until getting the closing documents from the sellers. Currently, the timeline looks like this:
> 
> 7/5 Confirmed points on contract and made offer.
> 7/6 Offer accepted
> 7/10 Sent to ROFR
> 7/30 Passed ROFR
> 8/10 Closing documents received + first notification that sellers are from the UK
> 8/11 Asked Title Company for clarification since sellers are from the UK
> 8/14 Closing documents and payments sent
> 8/21 Checked on account; informed sellers would go to lawyer and not embassy to sign their documents
> 9/2 Emailed for update
> 9/5 Informed closing documents should be arriving that week
> 9/13 Emailed for update as aware that Irma may cause delay and our original estimated closing date was 9/10; no response
> 9/20 Emailed to ask if closing documents from seller had actually been sent; informed by title company that the seller had become non-responsive and deed may not have been sign or sent yet.



Figured I'd give an update and seek a bit more advice since my patience is running low. I heard back on 9/24 that the sellers were confused about the documents but everything was back in order and that the closing documents were anticipated by last week. Well, last week came and no updates from our agent or broker. Contacted both on Thursday for an update. Friday, got a reply that the documents had not arrived. I asked if they were sent with tracking. I didn't receive an answer - just a note that they would talk with our broker to determine what to do. 

We're coming up on 30 days past when we should close. We're itching a little too close for comfort on when we could close, get points, and bank points, especially with the holidays approaching. When I originally bid on the points, I had hoped to use then for April/May 2018, which is now not happening. My only option will be to bank the suckers and replan my already planned August 2018 trip. Gah.  Can we tell I'm feeling emotional?

I don't know what to do or what to email to the broker and agent. I want to be able to tell them if this isn't resolved with closing documents being sent to Disney by October 18th that I'm done. However, will I forfeit my deposit? I've heard so many back and forth things regarding if I'll end up tossing away my deposit... which I really don't want to do because it's quite a hefty sum of money. 

Sorry for the novella! Any advice is beyond welcomed.


----------



## Somnia

Sophie Weaver said:


> Figured I'd give an update and seek a bit more advice since my patience is running low. I heard back on 9/24 that the sellers were confused about the documents but everything was back in order and that the closing documents were anticipated by last week. Well, last week came and no updates from our agent or broker. Contacted both on Thursday for an update. Friday, got a reply that the documents had not arrived. I asked if they were sent with tracking. I didn't receive an answer - just a note that they would talk with our broker to determine what to do.
> 
> We're coming up on 30 days past when we should close. We're itching a little too close for comfort on when we could close, get points, and bank points, especially with the holidays approaching. When I originally bid on the points, I had hoped to use then for April/May 2018, which is now not happening. My only option will be to bank the suckers and replan my already planned August 2018 trip. Gah.  Can we tell I'm feeling emotional?
> 
> I don't know what to do or what to email to the broker and agent. I want to be able to tell them if this isn't resolved with closing documents being sent to Disney by October 18th that I'm done. However, will I forfeit my deposit? I've heard so many back and forth things regarding if I'll end up tossing away my deposit... which I really don't want to do because it's quite a hefty sum of money.
> 
> Sorry for the novella! Any advice is beyond welcomed.



Check your contract and see what it says about your deposit. I know mine has a clause if after a certain amount of days post close I can cancel with no issues and all my money back.


----------



## Matty B13

Sophie Weaver said:


> Figured I'd give an update and seek a bit more advice since my patience is running low. I heard back on 9/24 that the sellers were confused about the documents but everything was back in order and that the closing documents were anticipated by last week. Well, last week came and no updates from our agent or broker. Contacted both on Thursday for an update. Friday, got a reply that the documents had not arrived. I asked if they were sent with tracking. I didn't receive an answer - just a note that they would talk with our broker to determine what to do.
> 
> We're coming up on 30 days past when we should close. We're itching a little too close for comfort on when we could close, get points, and bank points, especially with the holidays approaching. When I originally bid on the points, I had hoped to use then for April/May 2018, which is now not happening. My only option will be to bank the suckers and replan my already planned August 2018 trip. Gah.  Can we tell I'm feeling emotional?
> 
> I don't know what to do or what to email to the broker and agent. I want to be able to tell them if this isn't resolved with closing documents being sent to Disney by October 18th that I'm done. However, will I forfeit my deposit? I've heard so many back and forth things regarding if I'll end up tossing away my deposit... which I really don't want to do because it's quite a hefty sum of money.
> 
> Sorry for the novella! Any advice is beyond welcomed.



I’m not sure what contract your buying, but you might want to hang on a little longer if it is a good price, since you are past your 7 month booking for April.  If going in May you might still have time.


----------



## amccu18007

Grand Floridian
Points: 125


Offer made & accepted 8/3
Sent to ROFR: 8/4
Amended: 8/9
Resent back with signed amendments: 8/10
Passed ROFR:8/18
Received closing docs: 9/18
Sent closing docs back: 9/20
Buyer Documents received: 9/25
Seller Documents received: 9/22
Closed: ???
Deed Recorded: ??
Member number ???
Points loaded ???


With this timeline, why am I still waiting for estoppel? That is what we were told. I know that they pulled estoppel already as we had to sign an amended point total PRIOR to receiving the closing documents. Would they really be pulling ANOTHER estoppel form? The sellers have been very prompt in returning the paperwork as have we. This hasn't been recorded and seems as though it won't be for awhile. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bing Showei

amccu18007 said:


> Grand Floridian
> Points: 125
> 
> 
> Offer made & accepted 8/3
> Sent to ROFR: 8/4
> Amended: 8/9
> Resent back with signed amendments: 8/10
> Passed ROFR:8/18
> Received closing docs: 9/18
> Sent closing docs back: 9/20
> Buyer Documents received: 9/25
> Seller Documents received: 9/22
> Closed: ???
> Deed Recorded: ??
> Member number ???
> Points loaded ???
> 
> 
> With this timeline, why am I still waiting for estoppel? That is what we were told. I know that they pulled estoppel already as we had to sign an amended point total PRIOR to receiving the closing documents. Would they really be pulling ANOTHER estoppel form? The sellers have been very prompt in returning the paperwork as have we. This hasn't been recorded and seems as though it won't be for awhile. Any thoughts?



Two possibilities:

1) Your first estoppel was probably issued shortly after you passed ROFR and so much time has lapsed that they need to recheck that everything is still kosher, or
2) Your title company is *** and those folks love to sit on resale buys and blame everything on Disney or "the resale process" because they don't have the capacity or interest in giving a captive audience much of a show.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Ok cue the frustration. *** sent me an email this morning responding to my email sent Friday askinh about sellers documents. Sellers documents HAVE NOT been returned  they were sent 2 weeks ago and we sent ours back next day. I am so frustrated. Why on earth are the sellers dragging their feet? I was hoping to close soon. Looking like we will not be.


----------



## amjrsj

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Ok cue the frustration. *** sent me an email this morning responding to my email sent Friday askinh about sellers documents. Sellers documents HAVE NOT been returned  they were sent 2 weeks ago and we sent ours back next day. I am so frustrated. Why on earth are the sellers dragging their feet? I was hoping to close soon. Looking like we will not be.



Oh dear, same thing with me! I got mine 9/18, sent back on 9/19 with my cashiers check for full $$. The seller didn't return their portion until 10/4.  I was told when I called Monday the 2nd that someone had contacted the seller Friday (9/29) and he said he would return them Monday (which I do think was pretty close). My broker said they monitor those pretty closely. But for me once I got the email that both seller and buyer closing docs were in they said it would close in 2-4 business days. So hopefully your stuff won't take too much longer.


----------



## minorthr

how long does it take for the transaction to show on orange county site?   We closed Friday and still nothing.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

minorthr said:


> how long does it take for the transaction to show on orange county site?   We closed Friday and still nothing.



I think it should be there already unless they didn't submit it yet- or correctly. Could the spelling of the names be wrong? I have seen most people say their deed showed up later that same day of closing. Mine did! I would ask your closing agent about that.


----------



## Moore144

Bing Showei said:


> Two possibilities:
> 
> 1) Your first estoppel was probably issued shortly after you passed ROFR and so much time has lapsed that they need to recheck that everything is still kosher, or
> 2) Your title company is *** and those folks love to sit on resale buys and blame everything on Disney or "the resale process" because they don't have the capacity or interest in giving a captive audience much of a show.



My guess is #2...


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Ok cue the frustration. *** sent me an email this morning responding to my email sent Friday askinh about sellers documents. Sellers documents HAVE NOT been returned  they were sent 2 weeks ago and we sent ours back next day. I am so frustrated. Why on earth are the sellers dragging their feet? I was hoping to close soon. Looking like we will not be.



Email the broker (I emailed Kristina when I was told that the sellers hadn't returned some paper work early in the process) and see if they can contact the seller to get them moving.


----------



## aokeefe

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Ok cue the frustration. *** sent me an email this morning responding to my email sent Friday askinh about sellers documents. Sellers documents HAVE NOT been returned  they were sent 2 weeks ago and we sent ours back next day. I am so frustrated. Why on earth are the sellers dragging their feet? I was hoping to close soon. Looking like we will not be.


So sorry- I had a seller take over 2 weeks to sign the initial contract and then 2 weeks to send back the closing documents. It's frustrating to say the least. I had googled him and he clearly didn't need the money!


----------



## Somnia

Man reading this thread, I hope my seller is fast. She got her initial stuff done within 2 hours just let we did so here's hoping.


----------



## minorthr

1momof3boys3 said:


> I think it should be there already unless they didn't submit it yet- or correctly. Could the spelling of the names be wrong? I have seen most people say their deed showed up later that same day of closing. Mine did! I would ask your closing agent about that.




I checked again and it is there now.  Time stamp was noon today dont know why it wasn't done friday maybe because it didnt close till later in the day.  But its officially done


Home: OKW (E)
Offer made: 7/28
Offer countered & accepted: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 8/7 Seller was slow to return contract
Passed ROFR: 8/21
Closing docs received: 9/7/17
Closing docs sent back: 9/7/17
Closing:10/6/17 (scheduled for 9/22/17 seller was slow to return, then sent wrong docs and was missing docs)
Deed recorded:10/9/17
Points in my account:


----------



## ArielSRL

minorthr said:


> how long does it take for the transaction to show on orange county site?   We closed Friday and still nothing.


Ours was the next day but it is a gov't holiday today so that may be why there is a lag.

ETA: I saw your update. Same happened with us. Closed Tuesday late, showed up Wednesday after checking a couple of times.


----------



## amjrsj

Hooray I got notice from the title company that we had closed. The exact words were:

"Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the transfer. Disney will provide you a welcome letter including your membership id number within 30 days by regular mail.

The owner’s policy and recorded deed will go out by regular mail within 5-7 business days."

So here is my final timeline:
8/18 offer submitted and accepted 
8/22 submitted signed contract to Disney for ROFR
9/5/17 ROFR waived
9/18/17 Closing documents received
9/21/17 Buyers closing documents received
10/4/17 Sellers closing documents received
10/10/17 Closed

I guess I just need the "deed recorded" and "points loaded" to add to my timeline. Hopefully those will both more quickly!


----------



## 1momof3boys3

UPDATE!

Animal Kingdom: 100 points
Broker: Fidelity
Closing: First American

Offer made & accepted 6/30
Sent to ROFR: 7/11
Passed ROFR: 7/30
Received closing docs: 8/11
FA received buyer docs: 8/14
FA received seller docs: 9/18
Closed: 9/19
Deed Recorded: 9/19
Points in my account: 10/10

And we're done!


----------



## amjrsj

1momof3boys3 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Animal Kingdom: 100 points
> Broker: Fidelity
> Closing: First American
> 
> Offer made & accepted 6/30
> Sent to ROFR: 7/11
> Passed ROFR: 7/30
> Received closing docs: 8/11
> FA received buyer docs: 8/14
> FA received seller docs: 9/18
> Closed: 9/19
> Deed Recorded: 9/19
> Points in my account: 10/10
> 
> And we're done!



Wow, you had a slow seller too! Welcome Home, I can't wait to see my points!! Did you get your member card and then call for a pin or something? I am wondering how that next step works.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

amjrsj said:


> Wow, you had a slow seller too! Welcome Home, I can't wait to see my points!! Did you get your member card and then call for a pin or something? I am wondering how that next step works.



I called about 10 days after closing. The closing company didn't send the documents to Disney until September 29th, or I would have had them sooner. If you call, call 800-800-9800 and choose option 2 for Member Administration. I called quite a few times and EVERY. SINGLE. TIME I was routed to member services and had to specifically asked to be transferred to Member Administration (even after using option 2). Once I was transferred I was given my member number. I needed my contract number and the seller's name. I was told to call back the next day for the activation code (800-800-9800 option 6/tech support). That was Friday (code was Saturday) and the points just showed up a little bit ago. They were not there this morning.


----------



## amjrsj

1momof3boys3 said:


> I called about 10 days after closing. The closing company didn't send the documents to Disney until September 29th, or I would have had them sooner. If you call, call 800-800-9800 and choose option 2 for Member Administration. I called quite a few times and EVERY. SINGLE. TIME I was routed to member services and had to specifically asked to be transferred to Member Administration (even after using option 2). Once I was transferred I was given my member number. I needed my contract number and the seller's name. I was told to call back the next day for the activation code (800-800-9800 option 6/tech support). That was Friday (code was Saturday) and the points just showed up a little bit ago. They were not there this morning.



Interesting, I am using the same companies as you did so I will keep checking, so far I do not see that the deed has been recorded. Thanks for the information!


----------



## minorthr

amjrsj said:


> Interesting, I am using the same companies as you did so I will keep checking, so far I do not see that the deed has been recorded. Thanks for the information!


Check tomorrow after 12pm ours was there the next business day after 12.


----------



## amjrsj

minorthr said:


> Check tomorrow after 12pm ours was there the next business day after 12.


It is there this morning!


----------



## Moore144

Woohoo!


----------



## Moore144

Finally got my closing docs. It took over a month!
Home: PVB
Offer made: 8/10
Offer countered & accepted: 8/11
Sent to ROFR: 8/14
Passed ROFR: 8/23
Closing docs received: 9/26
Closing docs sent back: 9/27
Closing: 10/3
Deed recorded: 10/3
Called and got Member #: 10/11
Points in my account: 10/11

Got the email that I closed today!!! Deed recorded today too 

*Update*
I'm all done!!!! I just closed on Oct 3rd so I took a chance and called today and got my membership number and activation code from the nicest person in Member Services (not even member administration)! And all my points are there! I'm so excited and relieved to be done! Good luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## ArielSRL

amjrsj said:


> Wow, you had a slow seller too! Welcome Home, I can't wait to see my points!! Did you get your member card and then call for a pin or something? I am wondering how that next step works.





1momof3boys3 said:


> I called about 10 days after closing. The closing company didn't send the documents to Disney until September 29th, or I would have had them sooner. If you call, call 800-800-9800 and choose option 2 for Member Administration. I called quite a few times and EVERY. SINGLE. TIME I was routed to member services and had to specifically asked to be transferred to Member Administration (even after using option 2). Once I was transferred I was given my member number. I needed my contract number and the seller's name. I was told to call back the next day for the activation code (800-800-9800 option 6/tech support). That was Friday (code was Saturday) and the points just showed up a little bit ago. They were not there this morning.


The three times I called and chose option 2 for member admin, I was also directed to member services and had to ask to be directed to admin. 

I called 7 days after closing only to find out that Disney received my docs 2 days after closing. I was also told I would be moved to the top of the list on the day that my docs were to be processed. So I tried again two days later (7 days after Disney received docs, 9 days after closing) and I got my member number. I could've gotten my activation code right then but I had to run and called back a couple hours later, where I got my activation code and found my points loaded into my account. I immediately booked our next trip!


----------



## Somnia

Moore144 said:


> Finally got my closing docs. It took over a month!
> Home: PVB
> Offer made: 8/10
> Offer countered & accepted: 8/11
> Sent to ROFR: 8/14
> Passed ROFR: 8/23
> Closing docs received: 9/26
> Closing docs sent back: 9/27
> Closing: 10/3
> Deed recorded: 10/3
> Called and got Member #: 10/11
> Points in my account: 10/11
> 
> Got the email that I closed today!!! Deed recorded today too
> 
> *Update*
> I'm all done!!!! I just closed on Oct 3rd so I took a chance and called today and got my membership number and activation code from the nicest person in Member Services (not even member administration)! And all my points are there! I'm so excited and relieved to be done! Good luck to all who are waiting!



Just curious who your title company was where it took more than a month to get your closing docs?


----------



## Moore144

Somnia said:


> Just curious who your title company was where it took more than a month to get your closing docs?



It was Magic Vacation Title. I was not happy with that wait. Granted, there was a hurricane in there, but I saw movement on others' closings, so I don't know what the deal was...


----------



## Moore144

ArielSRL said:


> The three times I called and chose option 2 for member admin, I was also directed to member services and had to ask to be directed to admin.
> 
> I called 7 days after closing only to find out that Disney received my docs 2 days after closing. I was also told I would be moved to the top of the list on the day that my docs were to be processed. So I tried again two days later (7 days after Disney received docs, 9 days after closing) and I got my member number. I could've gotten my activation code right then but I had to run and called back a couple hours later, where I got my activation code and found my points loaded into my account. I immediately booked our next trip!




I just called today (8 days after closing) and got everything I needed to login and book my first trip. And I got it from a guy in member services. I asked to be transferred to member admin, but he told me he could give me all that information himself. It was awesome and super easy!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

SOooooooo frustrated!!!!! it's been 2 weeks since I sent our closing documents back and the seller has yet to return theirs! I'm livid


----------



## Traci315

How long is it taking for new owners to receive their mailed membership information from Disney?  I know it can take 30 days, just wondering (hoping) it's typically much shorter.


----------



## ArielSRL

Traci315 said:


> How long is it taking for new owners to receive their mailed membership information from Disney?  I know it can take 30 days, just wondering (hoping) it's typically much shorter.


I closed 9/19...Disney processed my stuff either 9/27 or 9/28 (I called 9/26 and it was NOT done, called 9/28 and it was done). I received my member number and a welcome letter through mail just a few days later and my magnets about a week later. Also received a couple emails maybe a week ago? Still have not received contract or membership cards though.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Lindsay's4littles said:


> SOooooooo frustrated!!!!! it's been 2 weeks since I sent our closing documents back and the seller has yet to return theirs! I'm livid


Ok phew good news I spoke with my agent from DVC resale market and he said he spoke with the seller directly and she sent documents yesterday and they should have been received by *** today so fingers crossed they can close us his week


----------



## ArielSRL

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Ok phew good news I spoke with my agent from DVC resale market and he said he spoke with the seller directly and she sent documents yesterday and they should have been received by *** today so fingers crossed they can close us his week


Good luck!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

1momof3boys3 said:


> I called about 10 days after closing. The closing company didn't send the documents to Disney until September 29th, or I would have had them sooner. If you call, call 800-800-9800 and choose option 2 for Member Administration. I called quite a few times and EVERY. SINGLE. TIME I was routed to member services and had to specifically asked to be transferred to Member Administration (even after using option 2). Once I was transferred I was given my member number. I needed my contract number and the seller's name. I was told to call back the next day for the activation code (800-800-9800 option 6/tech support). That was Friday (code was Saturday) and the points just showed up a little bit ago. They were not there this morning.


Where do you find the contract number??


----------



## Traci315

ArielSRL said:


> I closed 9/19...Disney processed my stuff either 9/27 or 9/28 (I called 9/26 and it was NOT done, called 9/28 and it was done). I received my member number and a welcome letter through mail just a few days later and my magnets about a week later. Also received a couple emails maybe a week ago? Still have not received contract or membership cards though.



I didn't think resale members got membership cards anymore?


----------



## ArielSRL

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Where do you find the contract number??


It was on the closing paperwork.


----------



## ArielSRL

Traci315 said:


> I didn't think resale members got membership cards anymore?


I think they are just different colors. But I could be wrong. 

We do get certain discounts and we do get certain privileges (TotWL) so we need a card for that and the printed ones are just temporary.


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Where do you find the contract number??


It's on the ROFR paperwork that is attached when you find your recorded deed on the OCR website, but they never asked me for it when I called to get my member number.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

ArielSRL said:


> I closed 9/19...Disney processed my stuff either 9/27 or 9/28 (I called 9/26 and it was NOT done, called 9/28 and it was done). I received my member number and a welcome letter through mail just a few days later and my magnets about a week later. Also received a couple emails maybe a week ago? Still have not received contract or membership cards though.



That's fast! They processed mine on the 29th, but I haven't received anything yet (mail or email). It took 4 days just to see my points in my account!


----------



## Matty B13

ArielSRL said:


> I think they are just different colors. But I could be wrong.
> 
> We do get certain discounts and we do get certain privileges (TotWL) so we need a card for that and the printed ones are just temporary.



Only, direct purchasers or resale owners before 4/2016 get blue cards (full perks), resale purchases after 4/2016 can only go online and “print”/screen shot a white card.


----------



## ArielSRL

1momof3boys3 said:


> That's fast! They processed mine on the 29th, but I haven't received anything yet (mail or email). It took 4 days just to see my points in my account!


I’ve been seeing where points are not available immediately so I’m a little surprised but mine were there on 9/28 when I called in!


----------



## ArielSRL

Matty B13 said:


> Only, direct purchasers or resale owners before 4/2016 get blue cards (full perks), resale purchases after 4/2016 can only go online and “print”/screen shot a white card.


Ok. It just said temporary when I looked at printing it.


----------



## Matty B13

ArielSRL said:


> Ok. It just said temporary when I looked at printing it.



I think it is good for 3 months from date of print out.  A good idea is to take a photo of it with your phone to use in the parks instead of carrying around a piece of paper.


----------



## ArielSRL

Matty B13 said:


> I think it is good for 3 months from date of print out.  A good idea is to take a photo of it with your phone to use in the parks instead of carrying around a piece of paper.


Got it.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Matty B13 said:


> Only, direct purchasers or resale owners before 4/2016 get blue cards (full perks), resale purchases after 4/2016 can only go online and “print”/screen shot a white card.



It's weird... I've seen other's new to DVC with resale saying that they have blue cards. I went online to print my card and it is also blue. It should be white. I wonder why. I definitely do not get the direct perks. I linked my member number to My Disney Experience just to be sure! Do you think this is a glitch or are they changing the cards??


----------



## Moore144

Matty B13 said:


> I think it is good for 3 months from date of print out.  A good idea is to take a photo of it with your phone to use in the parks instead of carrying around a piece of paper.


Did you go to TOTW lounge yet?


----------



## Matty B13

1momof3boys3 said:


> It's weird... I've seen other's new to DVC with resale saying that they have blue cards. I went online to print my card and it is also blue. It should be white. I wonder why. I definitely do not get the direct perks. I linked my member number to My Disney Experience just to be sure! Do you think this is a glitch or are they changing the cards??



Before my direct purchase this August, I could only see the white card in my account. So it might be a glitch in the website. I know last year I could see the DVC Gold AP for a little while on the Disney website, but they patched that error in the fall. We purchased resale just after the 4/2016 restrictions.


----------



## Matty B13

Moore144 said:


> Did you go to TOTW lounge yet?



We purchased our first contract in 2016, and had our first DVC trip in May of this year. Going to the TOWL didn’t fit into our plans, but anyone with a white or blue card shouldn’t have a problem getting in.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Matty B13 said:


> Before my direct purchase this August, I could only see the white card in my account. So it might be a glitch in the website. I know last year I could see the DVC Gold AP for a little while on the Disney website, but they patched that error in the fall. We purchased resale just after the 4/2016 restrictions.



I guess I'll just keep an eye on it. It's just funny that it has happened to so many of us! It doesn't really matter what color gets printed, right? Don't cast members usually check the system anyway? I read that entrance into the Epcot member's area gets checked in the system.


----------



## bamafaninNOLA

Matty B13 said:


> Before my direct purchase this August, I could only see the white card in my account. So it might be a glitch in the website. I know last year I could see the DVC Gold AP for a little while on the Disney website, but they patched that error in the fall. We purchased resale just after the 4/2016 restrictions.



I too just closed, received my member ID and such to log into my account, and my card is also blue online even though I purchased resale...


----------



## ArielSRL

1momof3boys3 said:


> It's weird... I've seen other's new to DVC with resale saying that they have blue cards. I went online to print my card and it is also blue. It should be white. I wonder why. I definitely do not get the direct perks. I linked my member number to My Disney Experience just to be sure! Do you think this is a glitch or are they changing the cards??





bamafaninNOLA said:


> I too just closed, received my member ID and such to log into my account, and my card is also blue online even though I purchased resale...


Just looked and mine is blue also.


----------



## Moore144

Same here. And it says member since 2016, which is weird...


ArielSRL said:


> Just looked and mine is blue also.


----------



## Matty B13

I believe my resale contracts say that I've been a member since 2015 and 2014, which were the original dates of purchase by the original owners.  This might be throwing off the system and that is why you are seeing the blue cards.  You can try ordering a card online, not sure if this will work once you get to the park, but it is worth a try.


----------



## ArielSRL

Moore144 said:


> Same here. And it says member since 2016, which is weird...


Mine says 2004. Must be the original purchase date.


----------



## ArielSRL

Matty B13 said:


> I believe my resale contracts say that I've been a member since 2015 and 2014, which were the original dates of purchase by the original owners.  This might be throwing off the system and that is why you are seeing the blue cards.  You can try ordering a card online, not sure if this will work once you get to the park, but it is worth a try.


Yeh, I thought about trying to order a card.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Offer: August 15, 2017
> Offer accepted: August 15, 2017
> Sent to ROFR: August 23
> Passed ROFR: September 5
> Closing docs received: 9/27
> Closing docs sent back: 9/28
> Closing: 10/12
> Deed recorded:
> Obtained DVC Number:
> Points in account:


AND WE ARE CLOSED!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Oh and forgot to add 59 days from accepted offer to closing!!


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> AND WE ARE CLOSED!!!!!


Yeah!! Congrats!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

When should I expect to see our deed recorded online??


----------



## ajh1388

Lindsay's4littles said:


> When should I expect to see our deed recorded online??


We closed on ours yesterday and it was recorded this morning on the comptroller website. Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> When should I expect to see our deed recorded online??


Check later today. Mine was recorded the same day.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Moore144 said:


> Check later today. Mine was recorded the same day.


It's there!!! Yay


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> It's there!!! Yay


Congrats!! I know it feels good to finally be done! Now to wait on those points


----------



## MaoriWhoLovesDisney

@ArielSRL @bamafaninNOLA @1momof3boys3 @Matty B13 re: membership cards, I am completely guessing here, but I think there is some delay in the membership card system for newly created accounts coming from resale contracts.

After our account was first created, online showed a blue membership card with the original owner’s purchase year. The listed member benefits, however, reflected a resale purchase. Now, a few weeks into the life of our membership, online shows a white membership card.

We were, however, sent physical membership cards that are blue, with our correct “member since” year on it. The cards were ordered as soon as I had access to the account, so it’s likely the request slipped in before the system fully updated to reflect our actual status.

No clue if the blue card benefits will be available to us, but we won’t have a chance to test it out - we added 40 direct points today...


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Ok so we closed and had our deed recorded yesterday. When can I call to see if our membership number is available? Also in our closing and welcome home email from DVC resale market it says DVC WILL NOT give membership numbers over the phone and I have to wait for everything to come by mail? Is this true??


----------



## Amanda&Mike

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Ok so we closed and had our deed recorded yesterday. When can I call to see if our membership number is available? Also in our closing and welcome home email from DVC resale market it says DVC WILL NOT give membership numbers over the phone and I have to wait for everything to come by mail? Is this true??


From what I hear it's hit or miss when you call. We waited 10 days after our deed was recorded to call and the CM told us everything was actually ready 5 days prior (so 5 days after closing). We got out membership number and activation code and our points were already loaded too.


----------



## Moore144

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Ok so we closed and had our deed recorded yesterday. When can I call to see if our membership number is available? Also in our closing and welcome home email from DVC resale market it says DVC WILL NOT give membership numbers over the phone and I have to wait for everything to come by mail? Is this true??



Nope. Not true at all. Member Services gave me all my info 8 days after I closed. Probably could have tried even sooner.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Great to hear! I plan on calling next week. Do weekends count when referring to the 5-10 days after closing. If I call next Thursday it will be 7 total days since closing. I'm hoping it's ready and someone will give it to me!!!


----------



## Amanda&Mike

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Great to hear! I plan on calling next week. Do weekends count when referring to the 5-10 days after closing. If I call next Thursday it will be 7 total days since closing. I'm hoping it's ready and someone will give it to me!!!


Yes I counted the weekends


----------



## ArielSRL

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Great to hear! I plan on calling next week. Do weekends count when referring to the 5-10 days after closing. If I call next Thursday it will be 7 total days since closing. I'm hoping it's ready and someone will give it to me!!!


I called 7 days after closing (on a Tuesday) but found out that Disney did not receive the docs until 2 days after I closed so while they had my stuff it was not processed. I waited until Thursday to call back and they had everything for me then.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

MaoriWhoLovesDisney said:


> @ArielSRL @bamafaninNOLA @1momof3boys3 @Matty B13 re: membership cards, I am completely guessing here, but I think there is some delay in the membership card system for newly created accounts coming from resale contracts.
> 
> After our account was first created, online showed a blue membership card with the original owner’s purchase year. The listed member benefits, however, reflected a resale purchase. Now, a few weeks into the life of our membership, online shows a white membership card.
> 
> We were, however, sent physical membership cards that are blue, with our correct “member since” year on it. The cards were ordered as soon as I had access to the account, so it’s likely the request slipped in before the system fully updated to reflect our actual status.
> 
> No clue if the blue card benefits will be available to us, but we won’t have a chance to test it out - we added 40 direct points today...




I just checked and mine is also white now. I ordered a card while it was blue, so I'll keep an eye on the mail and see if it ever comes.


----------



## ArielSRL

1momof3boys3 said:


> I just checked and mine is also white now. I ordered a card while it was blue, so I'll keep an eye on the mail and see if it ever comes.


I just looked and the interface of the website seemed to have changed somewhat. Instead of membership card, mine now says membership identification and when I click there is no option to order a card. The card is also now white and can only be printed.


----------



## hungrydonut

Lindsay's4littles said:


> AND WE ARE CLOSED!!!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## Moore144

I just received my welcome letter yesterday. It was dated Oct 9th, which is only 6 days after I closed. So it looks like you might be able to call in well before 10 days out and get your membership info.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

Moore144 said:


> I just received my welcome letter yesterday. It was dated Oct 9th, which is only 6 days after I closed. So it looks like you might be able to call in well before 10 days out and get your membership info.



I got my welcome letter yesterday, too! -dated on the 6th, though. They received my paperwork from the title company on September 29th, so that's also before the 10 days. The only delay was that my title company didn't send the information to Disney until 10 days after closing.


----------



## ArielSRL

1momof3boys3 said:


> I got my welcome letter yesterday, too! -dated on the 6th, though. They received my paperwork from the title company on September 29th, so that's also before the 10 days. *The only delay was that my title company didn't send the information to Disney until 10 days after closing.*


Wow...that’s a long delay!


----------



## Steph01002

Our closing is scheduled for tomorrow and I'm getting even more impatient! The sellers are supposedly coming back from a Disney vacation today, which is why we had a delayed closing.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

ArielSRL said:


> Wow...that’s a long delay!



That sums up the entire process! Hahaha! Offer was made June 30th and we closed September 19th. I almost cried when I saw that welcome letter. LOL!


----------



## ArielSRL

1momof3boys3 said:


> That sums up the entire process! Hahaha! Offer was made June 30th and we closed September 19th. I almost cried when I saw that welcome letter. LOL!


My offer was made on July 5th and we closed 9/19 as well. You beat me by a few days.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

I closed Thursday and I'm tempted to call to see if all of my things are ready for booking... I need to be told not too so someone please tell me it's too soon!!


----------



## prouddaddycdn

Hi Lindsay.   We had out deed recorded on October 6th and our points finally showed up in our account on Friday October 13th.   I had called on the 12th and was informed it could take another 7 - 10 days for the points to load, despite our member number showing up in the account but surprisingly the points showed up the next morning.  I would expect you would see your points by the end of this week.


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

prouddaddycdn said:


> Hi Lindsay.   We had out deed recorded on October 6th and our points finally showed up in our account on Friday October 13th.   I had called on the 12th and was informed it could take another 7 - 10 days for the points to load, despite our member number showing up in the account but surprisingly the points showed up the next morning.  I would expect you would see your points by the end of this week.


Will they give you all of your log in information before points are ready?


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Our deed was recorded on the 12th BTW


----------



## Traci315

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I closed Thursday and I'm tempted to call to see if all of my things are ready for booking... I need to be told not too so someone please tell me it's too soon!!



We closed Wednesday so I'm stalking your posts - if it works out for you, I'm calling too!


----------



## erin1715

So I got an email from my title company on Friday at 10am that we closed but as of this morning I don't see it showing up on the comptroller website yet.  Should I wait until this afternoon and then send an email if I don't see it?


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Traci315 said:


> We closed Wednesday so I'm stalking your posts - if it works out for you, I'm calling too!


I called and she didn't see our name in the system yet, bummer! 

She was so nice and told me to call back in a couple days


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

erin1715 said:


> So I got an email from my title company on Friday at 10am that we closed but as of this morning I don't see it showing up on the comptroller website yet.  Should I wait until this afternoon and then send an email if I don't see it?


Keep checking. We closed Thursday and I got the closing email at 11:00am and we were official on the website at 2pm that same day. Maybe the weekend delayed your recording! I would check back this afternoon!


----------



## minorthr

Our deed was recorded last monday I called today we are in and the points are loaded.  The woman I spoke with said they put us in the system on Friday so thats what 4 days


----------



## Traci315

minorthr said:


> Our deed was recorded last monday I called today we are in and the points are loaded.  The woman I spoke with said they put us in the system on Friday so thats what 4 days



We were recorded on Thursday last week so I will try this week Thursday!


----------



## erin1715

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Keep checking. We closed Thursday and I got the closing email at 11:00am and we were official on the website at 2pm that same day. Maybe the weekend delayed your recording! I would check back this afternoon!



We are there now!  Yay!  I think I'll be calling Friday just to check if we get lucky!


----------



## prouddaddycdn

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Will they give you all of your log in information before points are ready?



We were already members and bought the same use year for our resale so the information for the resale was listed a couple of days prior to the actual points showing up (both contracts show up under the same member #).  Not sure how this works if resale is your first contract.


----------



## minorthr

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Will they give you all of your log in information before points are ready?


 

Yes the woman you gave me our login info said the points probably weren't there yet but we could still login and check back later on the points.  When I logged in the points where there.


----------



## Nurse4kids

What is estoppel and how long does that usually take?


----------



## Somnia

Nurse4kids said:


> What is estoppel and how long does that usually take?



estoppel is when they send the information to make sure the point count, etc, is all legit. It doesn't take too long usually, but some title companies take awhile it seems like.


----------



## minorthr

Finally done. Took almost two and a half
Months. Seller was responsible for pretty much three weeks of that with being slow to return paperwork.

Home: OKW (E)
Offer made: 7/28
Offer countered & accepted: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 8/7 Seller was slow to return contract
Passed ROFR: 8/21
Closing docs received: 9/7/17
Closing docs sent back: 9/7/17
Closing:10/6/17 (scheduled for 9/22/17 seller was slow to return, then sent wrong docs and was missing docs)
Deed recorded:10/9/17
Points in my account: 10/16/17


----------



## Almondmilktea

Here is my completed timeline.  It took about 2.5 months with Disney taking their sweet time deciding on ROFR.  Just made my first reservation at Aulani for June 2018!!

Aulani 200 points
The Timeshare Store
First American Title

Offer made and accepted: 7/27
Documents rec'd and returned: 7/28
Sent to ROFR: 7/28
Passed ROFR: 8/28
Closing docs rec'd: 9/12
Both docs confirmed arrived by FA: 9/16
Closed: 9/22
Deed Recorded: 9/26
Documents rec'd by Disney: 9/28
Welcome letter received: 10/13


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

I called MA again today to check if our member ID was ready. Yesterday I got an extremely helpful and cheery cast member but today was a little different. She still looked to see if we were in the system (still were not) but told me I should wait for all of my information to come in the mail!

Ok lady here is the problem with that... I have been waiting 65 days to complete this process and each day that ticks by is making me more and more of a lunatic so please for the love of Mickey don't tell me I should wait until I get my member id in the mail


----------



## Somnia

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I called MA again today to check if our member ID was ready. Yesterday I got an extremely helpful and cheery cast member but today was a little different. She still looked to see if we were in the system (still were not) but told me I should wait for all of my information to come in the mail!
> 
> Ok lady here is the problem with that... I have been waiting 65 days to complete this process and each day that ticks by is making me more and more of a lunatic so please for the love of Mickey don't tell me I should wait until I get my member id in the mail



Did you talk to someone from Admin or Services? They're two different departments so maybe you got Services this time?


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Somnia said:


> Did you talk to someone from Admin or Services? They're two different departments so maybe you got Services this time?


I'm not sure I hit 2 when promoted. I wil have to pay closer attention to what they say when I call next time


----------



## minorthr

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I'm not sure I hit 2 when promoted. I wil have to pay closer attention to what they say when I call next time


I did that yesterday as well and still got transferred to Services who then transferred me to Admin.


----------



## Somnia

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I'm not sure I hit 2 when promoted. I wil have to pay closer attention to what they say when I call next time



Your best bet is if you call and you get transferred to services is to be asked to be transferred to admin, services is very hit or miss on getting your account information from what I've gathered.


----------



## Traci315

Lindsay's4littles said:


> I called MA again today to check if our member ID was ready. Yesterday I got an extremely helpful and cheery cast member but today was a little different. She still looked to see if we were in the system (still were not) but told me I should wait for all of my information to come in the mail!
> 
> Ok lady here is the problem with that... I have been waiting 65 days to complete this process and each day that ticks by is making me more and more of a lunatic so please for the love of Mickey don't tell me I should wait until I get my member id in the mail




I'm glad you called again! It's saving me from doing the same.  Once I see you update that you got yours I'm calling for mine!


----------



## hungrydonut

8/24 Offer accepted
8/26 Contract signed and sent to broker
8/30Sent to ROFR
9/8 Passed ROFR
9/22 Closing docs received
9/27 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
10/10 Sale Closed
10/11 Deed recorded by the county

So here's my timeline. Our contract finally closed on the 10th. I Couldn't wait any longer so I called member services today and actually was able to get my account # and activation code. BUT since this is our very first contract, I didn't know you needed a Club id #. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Nurse4kids

Somnia said:


> estoppel is when they send the information to make sure the point count, etc, is all legit. It doesn't take too long usually, but some title companies take awhile it seems like.



It has been two weeks in the estoppel phase.  What will happen next?  Will I get papers sent to me to sign or if there is a problem with estoppel will it cancel the sale?


----------



## Moore144

hungrydonut said:


> 8/24 Offer accepted
> 8/26 Contract signed and sent to broker
> 8/30Sent to ROFR
> 9/8 Passed ROFR
> 9/22 Closing docs received
> 9/27 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
> 10/10 Sale Closed
> 10/11 Deed recorded by the county
> 
> So here's my timeline. Our contract finally closed on the 10th. I Couldn't wait any longer so I called member services today and actually was able to get my account # and activation code. BUT since this is our very first contract, I didn't know you needed a Club id #. Does anyone else have this problem?



They gave me my club ID along with all the other info when I called. That's what you need to actually login. I'd just call back.


----------



## Moore144

Nurse4kids said:


> It has been two weeks in the estoppel phase.  What will happen next?  Will I get papers sent to me to sign or if there is a problem with estoppel will it cancel the sale?



You should be getting closing papers next.


----------



## 1momof3boys3

hungrydonut said:


> 8/24 Offer accepted
> 8/26 Contract signed and sent to broker
> 8/30Sent to ROFR
> 9/8 Passed ROFR
> 9/22 Closing docs received
> 9/27 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
> 10/10 Sale Closed
> 10/11 Deed recorded by the county
> 
> So here's my timeline. Our contract finally closed on the 10th. I Couldn't wait any longer so I called member services today and actually was able to get my account # and activation code. BUT since this is our very first contract, I didn't know you needed a Club id #. Does anyone else have this problem?



Sounds like you might have been routed to Member Services. I would call back and ask if I reached Member Administration. All you should need is the contract number and sellers' names.
Congratulations!!


----------



## Bing Showei

Nurse4kids said:


> It has been two weeks in the estoppel phase.  What will happen next?  Will I get papers sent to me to sign or if there is a problem with estoppel will it cancel the sale?



What happens next are the five stages of Resale (Part I).

1-Denial - "But I passed ROFR two weeks ago, surely the title company is not just sitting on it."
2-Anger - "OK, it's been three weeks and no one has told me anything. Every time I reach out they friggin' tell me I'm still within my contractual closing time. I hate these people!"
3-Bargaining - "Maybe if I email the broker kindly to ask why the title company hasn't processed my closing documents, they'll be on my side through this!"
4-Depression - "I'm never going to close on this God-forsaken resale contract. I should've bought at CCV direct."
5-Acceptance - "I GOT MY CLOSING DOCS TODAY! WOO HOO!"

And then comes the five stages of Resale (Part II), when you wait for the seller to send back closing docs or the title company to file with the Orange County Comptroller's Office and notify Disney. Rinse and repeat, replacing "ROFR" with "CLOSING" and "CLOSING" with "POINTS."


----------



## Bing Showei

Nurse4kids said:


> Will I get papers sent to me to sign or if there is a problem with estoppel will it cancel the sale?



If there is a problem discovered in estoppel, it would likely mean an addendum would be added to the contract to rectify any discrepancies between the state of the account and what was represented in the contract. An example would be if banked or current year points that were supposed to be there aren't. Some contracts will pre-assign a value to those lost points and that would be remedied that way. Other contracts would require the title company to reach out to Disney to figure out if the contract would need to go back through ROFR (if there were more points than were reported).

In your case, with a stripped contract, you have little to worry about in that regard, as not even the owner has access to the 2019 points.


----------



## Traci315

I'm not sure I've been this excited about anything in a VERY long time!

Timeline for 240 points @AKV through Resales DVC
8/30/2017  Offer submitted/countered/accepted
8/31/2017 Documents signed & returned, contract sent to ROFR
9/14/2017 Deposit received by title company
9/22/2017 Passed ROFR
9/25/2017 Received commitment to finance from Monera
9/27/2017 Received closing documents
10/5/2017 Returned closing documents and closing funds
10/9/2017 Closing documents returned by both parties to title company
10/10/2017 Final funding sent to title company from Monera
10/11/2017 Contract closed!
10/12/2017 Deed recorded on OCC site
10/18/2017 Called for member #, points in account!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steph01002

8/1 Offer accepted
8/2 Contract signed and sent to broker
8/4 Sent to ROFR
8/16 Passed ROFR
9/18 Closing docs received
9/22 Closing docs returned by buyer (me)
10/16 Sale Closed
10/18 Deed recorded by the county

This was a delayed closing due to the sellers having a reservation earlier this month. Now we are at that last leg waiting to get into Disney's system! Yay!


----------



## Traci315

Traci315 said:


> I'm not sure I've been this excited about anything in a VERY long time!
> 
> Timeline for 240 points @AKV through Resales DVC
> 8/30/2017  Offer submitted/countered/accepted
> 8/31/2017 Documents signed & returned, contract sent to ROFR
> 9/14/2017 Deposit received by title company
> 9/22/2017 Passed ROFR
> 9/25/2017 Received commitment to finance from Monera
> 9/27/2017 Received closing documents
> 10/5/2017 Returned closing documents and closing funds
> 10/9/2017 Closing documents returned by both parties to title company
> 10/10/2017 Final funding sent to title company from Monera
> 10/11/2017 Contract closed!
> 10/12/2017 Deed recorded on OCC site
> 10/18/2017 Called for member #, points in account!!!!!!!!!!!



I just checked my transactions and my points were loaded on 10/16/2017 so I probably could have called and gotten my information on Monday!


----------



## Moore144

Bing Showei said:


> What happens next are the five stages of Resale (Part I).
> 
> 1-Denial - "But I passed ROFR two weeks ago, surely the title company is not just sitting on it."
> 2-Anger - "OK, it's been three weeks and no one has told me anything. Every time I reach out they friggin' tell me I'm still within my contractual closing time. I hate these people!"
> 3-Bargaining - "Maybe if I email the broker kindly to ask why the title company hasn't processed my closing documents, they'll be on my side through this!"
> 4-Depression - "I'm never going to close on this God-forsaken resale contract. I should've bought at CCV direct."
> 5-Acceptance - "I GOT MY CLOSING DOCS TODAY! WOO HOO!"
> 
> And then comes the five stages of Resale (Part II), when you wait for the seller to send back closing docs or the title company to file with the Orange County Comptroller's Office and notify Disney. Rinse and repeat, replacing "ROFR" with "CLOSING" and "CLOSING" with "POINTS."



ALL. OF. THIS.


----------



## Moore144

Traci315 said:


> I just checked my transactions and my points were loaded on 10/16/2017 so I probably could have called and gotten my information on Monday!



Wow! They're getting really fast at setting up accounts and loading points. That's very encouraging!


----------



## aokeefe

BWV 50 points
DVC Resale Market
Magic Vacation Title

Offer made and accepted: 9/13
Sent to ROFR:9/15
Passed ROFR: 9/22
Closing docs rec'd: 10/17

Another step closer


----------



## LadyLuck24

Only 48 days from offer to closing. It seemed to take much longer than that, especially with an addendum in the middle. DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacations Title company were excellent and very professional. Kept us updated every step of the way so I didn’t feel like I needed to keep contacting them for updates.

Boardwalk Villas
270 points/April UY
DVC Resale Market
Magic Vacations Title

Offer made and accepted: 8/30
Documents rec'd and returned: 8/31
Sent to ROFR: 9/1
DVC requested an addendum to the original paperwork because the contract number was incorrect: 9/6
Addendum signed and returned: 9/7
Passed ROFR: 9/15
Closing docs rec'd: 10/9
Seller’s closing docs received by title co: 10/13
Buyer’s closing docs received: 10/16
Closed: 10/18
Deed Recorded: 10/18
Documents rec'd by Disney: 
Welcome letter received:


----------



## Luvears

Recent Beach Club resale contract- Sent for ROFR on 10/12. ROFR waived by Disney on 10/17. Holy fast!


----------



## hungrydonut

Moore144 said:


> They have me my club ID along with all the other info when I called. That's what you need to actually login. I'd just call back.



I called them back today and the cast member was super nice and went into detail how to register. Gave me my club id and had no problem. Thank you so much!


----------



## hungrydonut

1momof3boys3 said:


> Sounds like you might have been routed to Member Services. I would call back and ask if I reached Member Administration. All you should need is the contract number and sellers' names.
> Congratulations!!



Thank you! I called back and they gave me our club id and we were able to register. I'm so excited!


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

We are official and I have our membership ID and have been logged on the the website exploring it. Just wanting for points to show up in our account. Membership ID was ready 6 days after Disney received our closing information from the broker!!


----------



## Somnia

Slowly but surely getting there!

Home: AKV
Offer made and accepted: 9/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/22
Passed ROFR: 10/4
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

Lindsay's4littles said:


> Offer: 8/15
> Offer accepted: 8/15
> Sent to ROFR: 8/23
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/27
> Closing docs sent back: 9/28
> Closed: 10/12
> Deed recorded:10/12
> Obtained DVC Number: 10/20
> Points in account:10/20
> 
> That's a wrap!! We are completely done and booked for June at our home AKV Kadani Village!!



I had a pleasent surprise when I logged back in our account. Points were loaded and I went ahead and booked out June trip!!


----------



## Dean1953

Closed this morning.  I'll give Disney a full 7 days before calling them for the ID and Activation code.


----------



## mernin

Home: AKV
Offer made: 08/30
Offer accepted: 08/30
Sent to ROFR: 09/06
Passed ROFR: 09/14
Closing docs received: 10/16
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Seller’s closing docs received by title co: 10/20
Buyer’s closing docs received: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

After being away all week was able to send back the closing doc's & final cheque today.  I checked the tracking numbers and see the seller's doc's have already been delivered to the First American.  Fingers crossed that the next step moves faster than the last!


----------



## 3cuteboys

mernin said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made: 08/30
> Offer accepted: 08/30
> Sent to ROFR: 09/06
> Passed ROFR: 09/14
> Closing docs received: 10/16
> Closing docs sent back: 10/20
> Seller’s closing docs received by title co: 10/20
> Buyer’s closing docs received:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> After being away all week was able to send back the closing doc's & final cheque today.  I checked the tracking numbers and see the seller's doc's have already been delivered to the First American.  Fingers crossed that the next step moves faster than the last!


How did you get the tracking for the seller's docs? We are currently waiting on our seller to return theirs as well, it has been 3 weeks!


----------



## Somnia

3cuteboys said:


> How did you get the tracking for the seller's docs? We are currently waiting on our seller to return theirs as well, it has been 3 weeks!



Depends on your broker, my broker told me today he will inform me as soon as the sellers docs are sent in.


----------



## mernin

3cuteboys said:


> How did you get the tracking for the seller's docs? We are currently waiting on our seller to return theirs as well, it has been 3 weeks!


 my broker gave me the tracking number with FedEx that was sent from FA.


----------



## hungrydonut

Lindsay's4littles said:


> We are official and I have our membership ID and have been logged on the the website exploring it. Just wanting for points to show up in our account. Membership ID was ready 6 days after Disney received our closing information from the broker!!



congratulations!


----------



## Moore144

I got my DVC car magnets today! Forgot all about those


----------



## ArielSRL

Moore144 said:


> I got my DVC car magnets today! Forgot all about those


Oh yeh, those were a pleasant surprise!


----------



## rjbarker

Wanted to share our timeline. Had a great experience! Very excited!!

OKW (E)
230 points/Oct UY
Buy and Sell DVC
Duncan Title & Escrow


Offer made and accepted: 8/12
Documents rec'd and returned: 8/13
Sent to ROFR: 8/14
Passed ROFR: 8/28
Closing docs rec'd by me: 9/25
Signed closing docs received by title co from both parties: 9/28
Deed Recorded: 10/9
I called and got info for login (points were loaded): 10/20
Welcome letter received: not yet


----------



## Phatscott25

Final timeline for my AKV add-on purchase (same use year/member number):

Offer/Acceptance - 9/5
Sent for ROFR - 9/6
Passed - 9/14
Closing docs received - 10/4
Returned - 10/5
Deed recorded - 10/13
Contract visible/points loaded - 10/23

48 days from offer to usable points.  Not bad at all.

Final timeline for my PVB direct add-on purchase:

Called sales number and was assigned a guide - 10/20
Points loaded and available - 10/20

This was my first direct purchase after 3 resales and wow what a difference.  It didn't even feel right/real.


----------



## Steph01002

Still waiting for membership to be transferred. I got MS and asked to be transferred to MA. They said our info was received on the 19th (we closed on 10/16). They are currently processing paperwork received on the 17th. It will be official by the weekend! Yay!


----------



## Chancery8

The timeline for our BWV resale purchase through DVC Sales using First American Title:

Offer made/accepted: 9/14
Sent to ROFR: 9/15
Passed ROFR: 9/22
Closing docs received: 10/4
Closing docs sent back by both parties: 10/11
Closed: 10/12
Deed recorded:10/12
Called for login (points in account): 10/23

From offer to deed recorded - only 28 days, which I thought was pretty fast for resale.  From offer to login call/available points - 39 days.


----------



## ArielSRL

So in response to my ordering a membership card...they sent me a blue one in the mail. Yes, I purchased resale.


----------



## Dean1953

If they are working on contracts that they received on the 17th today, I'll start calling on my contract on Thursday, since they received the notification from American Title last Friday that the contract had been recorded in my name.


----------



## Moore144

ArielSRL said:


> So in response to my ordering a membership card...they sent me a blue one in the mail. Yes, I purchased resale.


I got a blue one today too!


----------



## hungrydonut

Moore144 said:


> I got my DVC car magnets today! Forgot all about those



Do you get dvc magnets with resale too?


----------



## aokeefe

hungrydonut said:


> Do you get dvc magnets with resale too?


I received magnets after buying resale


----------



## Moore144

hungrydonut said:


> Do you get dvc magnets with resale too?


Yes I got mine last week.


----------



## hungrydonut

aokeefe said:


> I received magnets after buying resale





Moore144 said:


> Yes I got mine last week.



I wonder if everybody gets one. We already got our welcome letter but that was it.  Did you get it at the same time? We also couldn’t order membership cards (just print) so I’m thinking maybe not....


----------



## amjrsj

Where on the dashboard do I go to order membership cards? And can I get one with my Husband's name (online only has my name but we are both on the contract). I am guessing it just has mine since I have always been the one on our Disney login and I used the same email as I have always used for the My Disney Experience website. I am sad, I got white, I had hoped I would be in that small majority that had the issue and got blue!


----------



## amjrsj

hungrydonut said:


> I wonder if everybody gets one. We already got our welcome letter but that was it.  Did you get it at the same time? We also couldn’t order membership cards (just print) so I’m thinking maybe not....



Oh this makes sense now... I just posted asking how to print the cards as I can't find that option anywhere.


----------



## ArielSRL

hungrydonut said:


> I wonder if everybody gets one. We already got our welcome letter but that was it.  Did you get it at the same time? We also couldn’t order membership cards (just print) so I’m thinking maybe not....


They came separate.


----------



## ArielSRL

amjrsj said:


> Where on the dashboard do I go to order membership cards? And can I get one with my Husband's name (online only has my name but we are both on the contract). I am guessing it just has mine since I have always been the one on our Disney login and I used the same email as I have always used for the My Disney Experience website. I am sad, I got white, I had hoped I would be in that small majority that had the issue and got blue!





amjrsj said:


> Oh this makes sense now... I just posted asking how to print the cards as I can't find that option anywhere.


Yeh, I don't think that option is available anymore. I got in on a fluke, I think.


----------



## hungrydonut

Got our DVC car magnets today!!!!!


----------



## Somnia

First American confirmed they got my closing docs yesterday, now the wait on the seller begins.


----------



## Dean1953

I closed on the 20th and called yesterday  to see if the ID number had been issued.  It had that day but they said the activation code would take maybe two more days


----------



## mernin

Home: AKV
Offer made: 08/30
Offer accepted: 08/30
Sent to ROFR: 09/06
Passed ROFR: 09/14
Closing docs received: 10/16
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Seller’s closing docs received by title co: 10/20
Buyer’s closing docs received: 10/23
Closed: 10/27
Deed recorded: 10/27
Points in my account:

One more step to go!


----------



## Nurse4kids

Bing Showei said:


> If there is a problem discovered in estoppel, it would likely mean an addendum would be added to the contract to rectify any discrepancies between the state of the account and what was represented in the contract. An example would be if banked or current year points that were supposed to be there aren't. Some contracts will pre-assign a value to those lost points and that would be remedied that way. Other contracts would require the title company to reach out to Disney to figure out if the contract would need to go back through ROFR (if there were more points than were reported).
> 
> In your case, with a stripped contract, you have little to worry about in that regard, as not even the owner has access to the 2019 points.



Just got the contract Oct. 25.  I am wondering if it took a bit longer because the seller was from another country.  All signed and mailed to title company. On to the next step!


----------



## Nurse4kids

Bing Showei said:


> What happens next are the five stages of Resale (Part I).
> 
> 1-Denial - "But I passed ROFR two weeks ago, surely the title company is not just sitting on it."
> 2-Anger - "OK, it's been three weeks and no one has told me anything. Every time I reach out they friggin' tell me I'm still within my contractual closing time. I hate these people!"
> 3-Bargaining - "Maybe if I email the broker kindly to ask why the title company hasn't processed my closing documents, they'll be on my side through this!"
> 4-Depression - "I'm never going to close on this God-forsaken resale contract. I should've bought at CCV direct."
> 5-Acceptance - "I GOT MY CLOSING DOCS TODAY! WOO HOO!"
> 
> And then comes the five stages of Resale (Part II), when you wait for the seller to send back closing docs or the title company to file with the Orange County Comptroller's Office and notify Disney. Rinse and repeat, replacing "ROFR" with "CLOSING" and "CLOSING" with "POINTS."



At the three week mark I called my agent at Fidelity.  It was a good thing that I did, because she said it was emailed to me the week before by First American. I searched spam and my email, it was not there.  They forwarded the contract and I signed it and sent it right back.  So don’t hesitate to check if it seems like it is taking a while.  Question: How do you know when the seller has returned the contract? Do you keep checking the comptroller’s office to see it it is filed?


----------



## aokeefe

Nurse4kids said:


> At the three week mark I called my agent at Fidelity.  It was a good thing that I did, because she said it was emailed to me the week before by First American. I searched spam and my email, it was not there.  They forwarded the contract and I signed it and sent it right back.  So don’t hesitate to check if it seems like it is taking a while.  Question: How do you know when the seller has returned the contract? Do you keep checking the comptroller’s office to see it it is filed?


I just email my broker to ask if the seller has returned their documents (Mine has not  You should get notified when you close and then your deed will be filed on the comptroller's site. (Though I admit I still check it to see maybe by pure luck it was filed and I was not notified!)


----------



## Dean1953

I called back today and got the activation code.  Having logged on to my account, I just need to learn how to use it.  I don't have any plans to use points until next June (and will probably wait until the 7 month mark), so I have a little time.


----------



## amccu18007

Grand Floridian
Points: 125
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC
Closing: Duncan

Offer made & accepted 8/3
Sent to ROFR: 8/4
Amended: 8/9
Resent back with signed amendments: 8/10
Passed ROFR:8/18
Received closing docs: 9/18
Sent closing docs back: 9/20
Buyer Documents received: 9/22
Seller Documents received: 9/21
Closed: 10/18
Deed Recorded: 10/23
Points loaded ???

87 days and counting.....


----------



## Somnia

My broker just informed me the sellers documents are at First American and they are processing my closing, I am officially stalking my email bad right now


----------



## Nurse4kids

I can’t even get my person from First American to tell me if they got my contract and large check (I did not finance) I sent last week.  It was suposed to be over night mailing.   My response to the email I sent was “we get lots of FedEx documents” when we go through them all we will let you know.  I dare not ask if the seller has returned their documents yet lol!


----------



## 3cuteboys

Nurse4kids said:


> I can’t even get my person from First American to tell me if they got my contract and large check (I did not finance) I sent last week.  It was suposed to be over night mailing.   My response to the email I sent was “we get lots of FedEx documents” when we go through them all we will let you know.  I dare not ask if the seller has returned their documents yet lol!


I would call them instead of e-mail. Also, insist on speaking to a person who will help you and to not be put in voicemail. We just closed with First American every time I called they would put me in voicemail first and they never call you back, so I would just call right back and insist on a person and then they would get me somebody who would actually answer my simple questions about the status of my closing.
Also, our broker was Fidelity and they always knew the status when I would call them instead. They get some kind of either daily or realtime report from First American. Good luck!


----------



## Nurse4kids

3cuteboys said:


> I would call them instead of e-mail. Also, insist on speaking to a person who will help you and to not be put in voicemail. We just closed with First American every time I called they would put me in voicemail first and they never call you back, so I would just call right back and insist on a person and then they would get me somebody who would actually answer my simple questions about the status of my closing.
> Also, our broker was Fidelity and they always knew the status when I would call them instead. They get some kind of either daily or realtime report from First American. Good luck!



I experienced the “no call back” after calling First American already.  I had a question about buying from a foreign seller and taxes.   I ended up calling Bonnie at Fidelity (she is awesome!) and she answered the question.  I also had to call Fidelity to get my contract because it didn’t get emailed to me by First American, it must have gotton blocked or something.  It was sent to them a week before I called so that was wasted time.  I am glad I finally called or I would have never known that the contract was ready to sign.  I didn’t know I could talk to someone else besides my assigned person at First American.  I will make sure I get a person and not bother with the voicemail next time.  I have been trying not to call and bother them, but after the contract problem I am thinking I need to stay on top of it and not worry if they think I am a pest lol!


----------



## Somnia

Home: AKV
Offer made and accepted: 9/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/22
Passed ROFR: 10/4
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Closing: 11/1
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Officially closed! Now to wait for my deed to show up on the website. I randomly looked at the sellers name to see if I could find my unit before it swaps to me... pretty sure they have 12 DVC properties, wonder if they are just professional re-sellers lol


----------



## aokeefe

Home: BWV
Offer made and accepted: 9/14
Sent to ROFR: 9/15
Passed ROFR: 9/22
Closing docs received: 10/18
Closing docs sent back: 10/19
Closing: 11/1
Deed recorded:11/1
Points in my account:


----------



## Somnia

aokeefe said:


> Home: BWV
> Offer made and accepted: 9/14
> Sent to ROFR: 9/15
> Passed ROFR: 9/22
> Closing docs received: 10/18
> Closing docs sent back: 10/19
> Closing: 11/1
> Deed recorded:11/1
> Points in my account:



Where and what do you put in to search for you deed on the site? Mine still hasn't been added I don't think and I closed today too.


----------



## aokeefe

If you click on search official records and then I put my info in the Search either party (last name, first name). It is also very specific- my last name has an apostrophe but it was filed with a space so if I search with the apostrophe, it won't show up. What broker did you use?


----------



## aokeefe

Somnia said:


> Where and what do you put in to search for you deed on the site? Mine still hasn't been added I don't think and I closed today too.


If you click on search official records and then I put my info in the Search either party (last name, first name). It is also very specific- my last name has an apostrophe but it was filed with a space so if I search with the apostrophe, it won't show up. What broker did you use?


----------



## Somnia

aokeefe said:


> If you click on search official records and then I put my info in the Search either party (last name, first name). It is also very specific- my last name has an apostrophe but it was filed with a space so if I search with the apostrophe, it won't show up. What broker did you use?



The Timeshare Store and my title company was First American.


----------



## aokeefe

Somnia said:


> The Timeshare Store and my title company was First American.


Ok- I was just wondering bc I've used Fidelity (First American) and DVCResaleMarket (Magic Vacation) and both times I was notified early in the morning that I closed and my deed showed that it was filed at pretty much the same time. I wasn't sure if some companies notify you of closing prior to the deed being recorded.


----------



## Nurse4kids

What is the usual time for the seller (out of the country) to sign and return the contract?  Almost two weeks now.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Nurse4kids said:


> What is the usual time for the seller (out of the country) to sign and return the contract?  Almost two weeks now.


I think that answer depends on if the seller has easy access to someone who can help notarize the documents. Foreign sellers would most likely go to the US embassy in their country and get the papers notarized, and if its easy to get an appointment then it should be fairly fast.


----------



## Somnia

aokeefe said:


> Ok- I was just wondering bc I've used Fidelity (First American) and DVCResaleMarket (Magic Vacation) and both times I was notified early in the morning that I closed and my deed showed that it was filed at pretty much the same time. I wasn't sure if some companies notify you of closing prior to the deed being recorded.



Ya no idea, still no deed on the site for me. It's weird because it seems like almost everyone in here sees the deed on it the same day they're told it closed. Oh well I just have to have patience I guess!


----------



## Cyberc1978

Somnia said:


> Ya no idea, still no deed on the site for me. It's weird because it seems like almost everyone in here sees the deed on it the same day they're told it closed. Oh well I just have to have patience I guess!



Do you know for sure that the title company have received the sellers documents? My deed was recorded around the day after the sellers documents was received.


----------



## Somnia

Cyberc1978 said:


> Do you know for sure that the title company have received the sellers documents? My deed was recorded around the day after the sellers documents was received.



2 days ago my broker stated that they had the sellers documents at the title company and were working on closing. I got an email from First American yesterday morning stating we had closed and the transaction was finalized.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Somnia said:


> 2 days ago my broker stated that they had the sellers documents at the title company and were working on closing. I got an email from First American yesterday morning stating we had closed and the transaction was finalized.



I would guesstimate that the recording is just around the corner then. Have you called and asked when they expect to record the deed?


----------



## Somnia

Cyberc1978 said:


> I would guesstimate that the recording is just around the corner then. Have you called and asked when they expect to record the deed?



Ya my guess is that unlike most I was told about the closing before the deed being recorded is all.


----------



## ArielSRL

Somnia said:


> Ya no idea, still no deed on the site for me. It's weird because it seems like almost everyone in here sees the deed on it the same day they're told it closed. Oh well I just have to have patience I guess!


Mine showed up the day after closing.


----------



## Cyberc1978

I talked to member admin earlier today and asked about my contract, they haven’t reached to that date yet. It seems that they are or were processing documents from the 10/25. 

Wonder how long it will be before they reach the 10/30, there is however at weekend in between so maybe it will be tomorrow or Monday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Somnia

Home: AKV
Offer made and accepted: 9/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/22
Passed ROFR: 10/4
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Closing: 11/1
Deed recorded: 11/3
Points in my account:

Took a couple days, but it's now showing up


----------



## Cyberc1978

Somnia said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made and accepted: 9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 9/22
> Passed ROFR: 10/4
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs sent back: 10/20
> Closing: 11/1
> Deed recorded: 11/3
> Points in my account:
> 
> Took a couple days, but it's now showing up



Glad to hear that. 

I think sometimes the title company want to appear faster than they are that’s why they give us info which my not be entirely true at the time it’s given but will be with a few days.


----------



## Somnia

Cyberc1978 said:


> Glad to hear that.
> 
> I think sometimes the title company want to appear faster than they are that’s why they give us info which my not be entirely true at the time it’s given but will be with a few days.



Yep, that's ok though at least I'm to this point. I'll probably wait till next Friday to call MA to see about my # since it sounds like they are only on 10/25 or 10/26 at this point. No idea if they work on the weekend also.

I'm also really happy with how fast it went for me. I didn't expect to be closed in just a little over a month from making an offer. My seller lived in Orlando though and was VERY fast at getting their documents done.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Somnia said:


> Yep, that's ok though at least I'm to this point. I'll probably wait till next Friday to call MA to see about my # since it sounds like they are only on 10/25 or 10/26 at this point. No idea if they work on the weekend also.
> 
> I'm also really happy with how fast it went for me. I didn't expect to be closed in just a little over a month from making an offer. My seller lived in Orlando though and was VERY fast at getting their documents done.



I just spoke with them 10min ago and they are currently processing 27/10, you can contact your title company and ask when they send the documents to Disney. Mail is ofc the faster, then there is snail mail as my title company used which takes 4-5 days extra. :-(


----------



## Nurse4kids

I cannot reach anyone at First American but the operator, who always gives me to a voice mail. I ask to speak to someone, and still...voicemail. I had my agent from Fidelity check in with them three days ago and she said they did not receive the sellers contract back yet and they emailed them to ask about it.  My concern is that when First American emailed MY contract to sign it did NOT get emailed.  It wasnt in my junk mail, it just didn’t send to me. I am worried that the same thing could have happened with the seller if they sent them at the same time.  Is it common for First American to notify the buyer when all the contracts are received or will I hear nothing until everything is closed and filed?  Do sellers ever change their mind at this point and decide not to sell??  Hopefully that is not the reason they haven’t signed yet.


----------



## aokeefe

Nurse4kids said:


> I cannot reach anyone at First American but the operator, who always gives me to a voice mail. I ask to speak to someone, and still...voicemail. I had my agent from Fidelity check in with them three days ago and she said they did not receive the sellers contract back yet and they emailed them to ask about it.  My concern is that when First American emailed MY contract to sign it did NOT get emailed.  It wasnt in my junk mail, it just didn’t send to me. I am worried that the same thing could have happened with the seller if they sent them at the same time.  Is it common for First American to notify the buyer when all the contracts are received or will I hear nothing until everything is closed and filed?  Do sellers ever change their mind at this point and decide not to sell??  Hopefully that is not the reason they haven’t signed yet.


When we used First American we were notified when the sellers returned their docs (took 2 weeks (not foreign) and I checked in a couple of times during that time to get updates). We were notified on a Thursday that everything was received and we closed that Monday.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Woohu my new contract is now online but it dosen't show any points yet. I guess is take a few days for the points to load.


----------



## DisneyMom321

Woo hoo!  Called today and got my member number and login information!!  However, no points in yet, so still can't book.  Hoping they'll be loaded soon!   (Deed was recorded 10/27)


----------



## Cyberc1978

DisneyMom321 said:


> Woo hoo!  Called today and got my member number and login information!!  However, no points in yet, so still can't book.  Hoping they'll be loaded soon!   (Deed was recorded 10/27)



Congrats. I’m in the exact same boat. 

Does anyone know how long it takes for the points to load? I have current and banked points waiting.


----------



## mernin

DisneyMom321 said:


> Woo hoo!  Called today and got my member number and login information!!  However, no points in yet, so still can't book.  Hoping they'll be loaded soon!   (Deed was recorded 10/27)





Cyberc1978 said:


> Congrats. I’m in the exact same boat.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for the points to load? I have current and banked points waiting.



I called today too and was told my information wasn't there yet (my deed was recorded on 10/27).  Can I ask what numbers you pushed when you called?  I selected 2 for Member Administration but I think I was talking to member services.  Also, what information did you get from them - Acct #, Activation Code & Club ID #?


----------



## Cyberc1978

mernin said:


> I called today too and was told my information wasn't there yet (my deed was recorded on 10/27).  Can I ask what numbers you pushed when you called?  I selected 2 for Member Administration but I think I was talking to member services.  Also, what information did you get from them - Acct #, Activation Code & Club ID #?




I gave them the contract number from the sellers and the sellers last name. 

I pushed 2 and then 3. 

My info have been in their system since 10/30 as that was the date when Disney received all needed documents to complete the data. 

If you have the contract number from the sellers Disney can tell you which date the documents was received. 

My contract transferred yesterday Disney told me.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Btw I got all needed info except for activation code. MS will provide the code.


----------



## DisneyMom321

mernin said:


> I called today too and was told my information wasn't there yet (my deed was recorded on 10/27).  Can I ask what numbers you pushed when you called?  I selected 2 for Member Administration but I think I was talking to member services.  Also, what information did you get from them - Acct #, Activation Code & Club ID #?



I pushed 2, then 3 and got member administration.  I needed to give them the contract number and seller's names, my name and address.  I just said, I need to book a vacation, and need my member ID to get online access.  I have the contract number, can you use that to look it up?   They gave me the membership ID, then transferred to me to member services for my club ID and activation code.


----------



## mernin

Thanks @DisneyMom321 & @Cyberc1978.  I'm going to try calling again later today.


----------



## Cyberc1978

mernin said:


> Thanks @DisneyMom321 & @Cyberc1978.  I'm going to try calling again later today.



NP. 
If they haven’t reached your contract date yet then ask which date they are processing yet that will give you some sort of indication when they reach yours.


----------



## mernin

So I just called back (why wait!) and pushed 2 for Member Administration, then 3.  Got a great CM that gave me my member ID and Club ID.  Said that they recorded it on Friday (deed recorded 10/27) so the points may not be there yet (but they are).  I'm pretty sure I got Member Services the first time around (pushed 2, then 2) and while she was very nice, told me to wait for the letter for the ID #'s.

Thanks for the help everyone...now to explore the website!


----------



## Cyberc1978

mernin said:


> So I just called back (why wait!) and pushed 2 for Member Administration, then 3.  Got a great CM that gave me my member ID and Club ID.  Said that they recorded it on Friday (deed recorded 10/27) so the points may not be there yet (but they are).  I'm pretty sure I got Member Services the first time around (pushed 2, then 2) and while she was very nice, told me to wait for the letter for the ID #'s.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone...now to explore the website!



Congrats.


----------



## DisneyMom321

mernin said:


> So I just called back (why wait!) and pushed 2 for Member Administration, then 3.  Got a great CM that gave me my member ID and Club ID.  Said that they recorded it on Friday (deed recorded 10/27) so the points may not be there yet (but they are).  I'm pretty sure I got Member Services the first time around (pushed 2, then 2) and while she was very nice, told me to wait for the letter for the ID #'s.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone...now to explore the website!



Awesome!!!  Gives me hope that maybe my points will be loaded later today!!  Trying to book a trip for Feb, and most things are already booked up!  I'll just be refreshing my screen the rest of the day...


----------



## aokeefe

Cyberc1978 said:


> Congrats. I’m in the exact same boat.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for the points to load? I have current and banked points waiting.


I remember I got my acct # and code on a Thursday and points were loaded at the end of the day on Friday. Hope it will be the same for you.


----------



## Cyberc1978

aokeefe said:


> I remember I got my acct # and code on a Thursday and points were loaded at the end of the day on Friday. Hope it will be the same for you.



Thanks fingers crossed. 

My new online was setup yesterday and if it takes two days as with you I should hopefully have my points by tomorrow. This is ofc assuming your account was setup the day you got you account number.


----------



## DisneyMom321

aokeefe said:


> I remember I got my acct # and code on a Thursday and points were loaded at the end of the day on Friday. Hope it will be the same for you.



When you say end of the day... do you mean like 5pm?  Or later in the evening?  My account was set up on Friday they said, so hoping maybe by the end of the day today I'll see my points!  I have been checking like every half hour lol.


----------



## 3cuteboys

My contract was showing on Thursday morning and the points finally showed up about 3:50pm the next afternoon.


----------



## Cyberc1978

3cuteboys said:


> My contract was showing on Thursday morning and the points finally showed up about 3:50pm the next afternoon.



With so many different answers I wonder if the points are loaded manually or if it happens automatically during a system run.


----------



## Nurse4kids

Has anyone ever heard of  the seller backing out and not signing the contract at the end?  After ROFR and Estoppel and the time all of this has taken so far I will be very upset if it happens.  The seller has yet to send back the signed contract after 2 1/2 weeks. The broker says the seller has had many questions that they have been addressing, and has not returned the documents yet.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Nurse4kids said:


> Has anyone ever heard of  the seller backing out and not signing the contract at the end?  After ROFR and Estoppel and the time all of this has taken so far I will be very upset if it happens.  The seller has yet to send back the signed contract after 2 1/2 weeks. The broker says the seller has had many questions that they have been addressing, and has not returned the documents yet.



Normally there is some sort of penalty if either part backs out. Agreed that the worse penalty is on the buyer if he backs out after paying the down payment.


----------



## aokeefe

DisneyMom321 said:


> When you say end of the day... do you mean like 5pm?  Or later in the evening?  My account was set up on Friday they said, so hoping maybe by the end of the day today I'll see my points!  I have been checking like every half hour lol.


It was just about 5:00 when they showed up!


----------



## Cyberc1978

aokeefe said:


> It was just about 5:00 when they showed up!



If so I still need to wait until late tomorrow.


----------



## sndral

Cyberc1978 said:


> With so many different answers I wonder if the points are loaded manually or if it happens automatically during a system run.


I think it _may_ be a system run. Last spring my new resale contract/points weren't showing at the end of the business day and I assumed I'd have to wait 'till the next business day. I logged on late that night to check on an existing reservation w/ another contract and the new pts. had loaded well after close of business.


----------



## Nurse4kids

Buzzalot said:


> Not for me. I'm on two weeks after receiving my closing documents. Still waiting on the sellers to return their paperwork. I was in the ROFR thread for 30 days. Then the Come on Estoppel thread for another 30. I figured a new support thread is needed for those who are waiting to close. I'm getting anxious as we have plans and air booked for June. Also have a cash ressie just in case.
> 
> So where are you in the closing process?




I am 17 days waiting for sellers to return paperwork.  Called the broker today and she said the sellers have had many questions about the contract and they have been answering them, but the contract has not been returned yet.  I have paid the total cost of the property in a cashier’s check.  If the seller decides not to sell (they do not seem very eager) I would hope I would get all of my money back.  I guess I better start checking into that possibility.  The many questions thing is a little worrisome....they are foreign sellers and the foreign tax that they have to pay on the property may be a problem.  I had no idea this was a foreign sale.  Will ask next time if I have to find something else.


----------



## Bing Showei

Nurse4kids said:


> I am 17 days waiting for sellers to return paperwork.  Called the broker today and she said the sellers have had many questions about the contract and they have been answering them, but the contract has not been returned yet.  I have paid the total cost of the property in a cashier’s check.  If the seller decides not to sell (they do not seem very eager) I would hope I would get all of my money back.  I guess I better start checking into that possibility.  The many questions thing is a little worrisome....they are foreign sellers and the foreign tax that they have to pay on the property may be a problem.  I had no idea this was a foreign sale.  Will ask next time if I have to find something else.



Maybe they're just learning about FIRPTA and realizing they take a huge financial hit by selling (if only temporarily). If the seller backs out you don't lose your money. The money being held by the title company would be returned to you in its entirety.

Take a look at your contract and see how far you are from the stated closing date. 

If you are past your closing dates, you have the right to back out of your contract and get your money back without penalty. If I remember correctly, you got a really good price on a stripped contract, so you'll want to weigh wether that contract is worth it, or if you don't think you can find equal value in a higher priced (less stripped/loaded) contract.

If you are not yet past your closing date, you'll just need to wait it out. Your seller may get over their reservations and just let go of the points. In the interim keep an eye on the market and see if there is something else that may interest you as a plan B. That way, if the contract does fall through, you won't be caught flat-footed.


----------



## Nurse4kids

Bing Showei said:


> Maybe they're just learning about FIRPTA and realizing they take a huge financial hit by selling (if only temporarily). If the seller backs out you don't lose your money. The money being held by the title company would be returned to you in its entirety.
> 
> Take a look at your contract and see how far you are from the stated closing date.
> 
> If you are past your closing dates, you have the right to back out of your contract and get your money back without penalty. If I remember correctly, you got a really good price on a stripped contract, so you'll want to weigh wether that contract is worth it, or if you don't think you can find equal value in a higher priced (less stripped/loaded) contract.
> 
> If you are not yet past your closing date, you'll just need to wait it out. Your seller may get over their reservations and just let go of the points. In the interim keep an eye on the market and see if there is something else that may interest you as a plan B. That way, if the contract does fall through, you won't be caught flat-footed.



Thank you so much for the info.  I will check my contract, I didn’t notice a closing date (so much to read!). It was a stripped contract and I am not planning on borrowing any of the points to use this year anyway, so not in a hurry to get them...as long as I know I will eventually. I have another Poly contract that I am using and will alternate using my SSR and Poly since they have different use years. 

Paying a bit more and getting some points to bank wouldn’t be bad either, so I will try not to stress about it....there are other SSR contracts out there...but will hate waiting for ROFR again!


----------



## Cyberc1978

DisneyMom321 said:


> Awesome!!!  Gives me hope that maybe my points will be loaded later today!!  Trying to book a trip for Feb, and most things are already booked up!  I'll just be refreshing my screen the rest of the day...



My points still haven't loaded, what about yours?


----------



## Nurse4kids

Nurse4kids said:


> Thank you so much for the info.  I will check my contract, I didn’t notice a closing date (so much to read!). It was a stripped contract and I am not planning on borrowing any of the points to use this year anyway, so not in a hurry to get them...as long as I know I will eventually. I have another Poly contract that I am using and will alternate using my SSR and Poly since they have different use years.
> 
> Paying a bit more and getting some points to bank wouldn’t be bad either, so I will try not to stress about it....there are other SSR contracts out there...but will hate waiting for ROFR again!




I rechecked my contract for a closing date and there isnt one.  It does state all money and contracts must be turned in within 30 days.  When I reviewed closer it appears the seller will have to pay everything that I paid to Disney (apparently financed) and come up with almost 2000.00 out of pocket to close.  That could be the hold up.  The FIRPTA is the part they may not have realized they had to pay.  I have learnd something from looking at the contract though.  Do not plan on selling until you have it paid off if you financed.  I feel kind of bad for the seller.


----------



## Bing Showei

Nurse4kids said:


> I rechecked my contract for a closing date and there isnt one.  It does state all money and contracts must be turned in within 30 days.  When I reviewed closer it appears the seller will have to pay everything that I paid to Disney (apparently financed) and come up with almost 2000.00 out of pocket to close.  That could be the hold up.  The FIRPTA is the part they may not have realized they had to pay.  I have learnd something from looking at the contract though.  Do not plan on selling until you have it paid off if you financed.  I feel kind of bad for the seller.



The contract sent to you when your offer was accepted (prior to ROFR) should state that "This contract shall be closed on or before XX/XX/201X." If it doesn't, count out 30 days from when you received your closing documents.

You are buying a distressed property, so look for language in the contract allows you to set an exit date, and then share that exit date with the broker to make sure all parties share the same understanding. Do this via email so you have your communications documented. If they follow up with a phone call, ask them to respond to the email.

If you don't feel it's worth the hassle, or that you want to freely explore other options, let the broker/title company know that on the aforementioned date, you will be exercising your right to terminate the contract. If they would like to mutually dissolve the agreement prior to that date (so that all parties can cut their losses), you would be amenable to that as well.

It's unfortunate the seller is in this position. As has been mentioned in other threads, life happens. Maybe this can serve as a cautionary tale to others looking to overextend themselves for a luxury purchase. It is certainly not without risks. I've been scouring the OCC database, and the volume of contracts Disney reacquires by foreclosure is disheartening. I can only imagine what that next global economic crisis will do to that trend.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978 said:


> My points still haven't loaded, what about yours?



Weeeeei I got my points. 

I called member admins and they told me that member services loads the points as it’s a resale contract. Then I called MS and they told me a special team in their group handles the resale accounts and they transfers the points manually from one account to another for resale. They are very busy I was told but they pulled up my file and loaded my points


----------



## todd sawicki

Cyberc1978 said:


> Weeeeei I got my points.
> 
> I called member admins and they told me that member services loads the points as it’s a resale contract. Then I called MS and they told me a special team in their group handles the resale accounts and they transfers the points manually from one account to another for resale. They are very busy I was told but they pulled up my file and loaded my points



I just got my DVC # and activation code but like you Cyber - my points aren't loaded yet.  My CM pinged MA and she was told there are 40 contracts ahead of me - she said call back tomorrow if they are loaded by the afternoon.  #OneStepataTime


----------



## todd sawicki

todd sawicki said:


> I just got my DVC # and activation code but like you Cyber - my points aren't loaded yet.  My CM pinged MA and she was told there are 40 contracts ahead of me - she said call back tomorrow if they are loaded by the afternoon.  #OneStepataTime



Update: Points just showed up (I refreshed the dashboard page and voila they were there) - my CM ping to MA must have caused my contract to get bumped up


----------



## Somnia

Still waiting on my points, but I now have my account all setup on the website! I also was able to immediately add 25 points for the same use year at AKL. I didn't know they couldn't do ACH Debit  they let me do $500 plus closing on my debit and then send in a check with my closing paperwork which should be here by Friday or Monday.... was pretty quick and simple.

Kinda off topic maybe, but do they just accept a personal check? I have no problems getting a cashier's check, but didn't know. I should have asked him while I was on the phone with him, but didn't think about it.


----------



## limace

Argh-called today and they haven’t processed my contract yet. Deed recorded on 10/31, but she said they got the info on 11/3. Promised to put me on the top of the list when they get to that day. This is VGC-I’m getting very anxious to book at if I kiss the 7 month window, I’m screwed. 

As an aside, accepted offer on this one was 7/5. It’s been a bit of a nightmare...


----------



## Somnia

Home: AKV
Offer made and accepted: 9/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/22
Passed ROFR: 10/4
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs sent back: 10/20
Closing: 11/1
Deed recorded: 11/3
Points in my account: 11/8

All and all a smooth process, was also able to immediately add 25 points when I called to get my member ID, etc.


----------



## Crusader10hky

Home: BLT
Sent to ROFR: 9/28
Passes ROFR: 10/11
Closing docs received: 10/30
Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/31
Closed: 11/9


Getting closer! I’ve tried to just completely forget about it between steps. Obviously THAT hasn’t worked. I’ve already had several family members suggest ways that they could spend my points...


----------



## Crusader10hky

Just searched the deed site hoping that I would be lucky. Instead of a dvc deed I found a very recent marriage license for a guy with my same name. My wife is not going to be happy lol


----------



## Crusader10hky

Home: BLT
Sent to ROFR: 9/28
Passes ROFR: 10/11
Closing docs received: 10/30
Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/31
Closed: 11/9
Deed Recorded: 11/9

AAHH! Somehow I missed that they posted the deed their site late yesterday afternoon! Now I have to figure out the next step. Call I guess?


----------



## lindsaykay87

I called today and was able to set up our account and can see our contract. Our points aren’t loaded yet. How long does it typically take for points to be loaded?


----------



## Lindsay's4littles

lindsaykay87 said:


> I called today and was able to set up our account and can see our contract. Our points aren’t loaded yet. How long does it typically take for points to be loaded?


When I first logged on our points were not there. I literally logged off and log back in 5 minutes later and our points were loaded and I booked. It was 7 days after closing


----------



## Somnia

Lindsay's4littles said:


> When I first logged on our points were not there. I literally logged off and log back in 5 minutes later and our points were loaded and I booked. It was 7 days after closing



Ya mine showed up within a few hours after getting logged into the website. Sadly I have to wait for Jan 4th to book my first DVC trip.


----------



## limace

Booked! Total time start to finish-4 months 1 week. It was miserable, but trying to let that go-we got the trip we wanted. Four nights at GCV the third week of June.


----------



## hayesdvc

This is mostly for you that have more than one contract that has recently added another one, once the deed shows up on line, what is the time frame until points shows up in your account?


----------



## aokeefe

Home: BWV
Offer made and accepted: 9/14
Sent to ROFR: 9/15
Passed ROFR: 9/22
Closing docs received: 10/18
Closing docs sent back: 10/19
Closing: 11/1
Deed recorded:11/1
Points in my account: 11/14

Took longer than I thought to get our points loaded but at least we had a WDW trip in between so that was a huge distraction. I also deleted all my resale apps and notifications so I can not get tempted by buying more points.


----------



## Nurse4kids

Crusader10hky said:


> Just searched the deed site hoping that I would be lucky. Instead of a dvc deed I found a very recent marriage license for a guy with my same name. My wife is not going to be happy lol


When I check the deed site there is someone with my name that had 2 collection companies file against her.  I hate seeing my name even associated with that kind of thing lol!  Almost a month and still waiting for the seller to sign the contract......


----------



## hayesdvc

For anyone that purchased a resale contract   of a DVC Resort in Orlando then later purchased HHI, which one took longer to close?  It seems it is taking the SC attorney longer than the local ones associated with the Orlando properties.


----------



## DM3MD

Home: SSR
Offer made and accepted: 9/28
Sent to ROFR: 10/3
Passed ROFR: 10/13
Closing docs received: 11/1
Closing docs sent back: 11/2
Closing: 11/9
Deed recorded: 11/9
Points in my account: 11/17


----------



## Crusader10hky

Home: BLT
Offer made and accepted: 9/26
Sent to ROFR: 9/28
Passes ROFR: 10/11
Closing docs received: 10/30
Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/31
Closed: 11/9
Deed Recorded: 11/9
Points in my account:11/20



We should all contribute to authoring a book entitled "How To Make A Few Months Feel Like An Eternity"


----------



## Nurse4kids

Crusader10hky said:


> Home: BLT
> Offer made and accepted: 9/26
> Sent to ROFR: 9/28
> Passes ROFR: 10/11
> Closing docs received: 10/30
> Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/31
> Closed: 11/9
> Deed Recorded: 11/9
> Points in my account:11/20
> 
> 
> 
> We should all contribute to authoring a book entitled "How To Make A Few Months Feel Like An Eternity"




Tell me about it!  

Home: Saratoga Springs
Offer made and accepted: 9/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/20
Passes ROFR: 10/6
Closing docs received: 10/20
Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/22
11/28 SELLER STILL HAS NOT SIGNED AND RETURNED DOCUMENTS.  ON DEC. 19th HE WILL BE IN BREACH OF CONTRACT AND I WILL GET A FULL REFUND.  BUT I WILL HAVE TO FIND A NEW CONTRACT AND COMPLETELY START OVER!!!!!! 
Deed Recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## momtwoboys

Nurse4kids said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Offer made and accepted: 9/18
> Sent to ROFR: 9/20
> Passes ROFR: 10/6
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/22
> 11/28 SELLER STILL HAS NOT SIGNED AND RETURNED DOCUMENTS.  ON DEC. 19th HE WILL BE IN BREACH OF CONTRACT AND I WILL GET A FULL REFUND.  BUT I WILL HAVE TO FIND A NEW CONTRACT AND COMPLETELY START OVER!!!!!!
> Deed Recorded:
> Points in my account:


That is so stressful and frustrating!!! Sorry! These are situations that make me nervous!


----------



## cmarsh31

At least for each step we get to graduate to a new waiting thread! 

Home: AK
Offer made: 10/25
Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
Sent to ROFR: 10/27
Passed ROFR: 11/7
Closing docs received: 11/20
Closing docs sent back: 11/20
11/27 - First American Title confirmed receipt of all closing documents and we should close in "2-4 business days"
Stupid Thanksgiving delayed what has been a rather speedy process so far.
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## katrinameucci

Nurse4kids said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Offer made and accepted: 9/18
> Sent to ROFR: 9/20
> Passes ROFR: 10/6
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/22
> 11/28 SELLER STILL HAS NOT SIGNED AND RETURNED DOCUMENTS.  ON DEC. 19th HE WILL BE IN BREACH OF CONTRACT AND I WILL GET A FULL REFUND.  BUT I WILL HAVE TO FIND A NEW CONTRACT AND COMPLETELY START OVER!!!!!!
> Deed Recorded:
> Points in my account:


We're having a similar issue!! our seller took over 3 weeks to sign the initial contracts before ROFR and now its almost been 3 weeks since closing docs were received we sent ours in immediately and we're waiting for our sellers soooo frustrating. We started the entire process on 9/6!


----------



## Crusader10hky

Nurse4kids said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Offer made and accepted: 9/18
> Sent to ROFR: 9/20
> Passes ROFR: 10/6
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/22
> 11/28 SELLER STILL HAS NOT SIGNED AND RETURNED DOCUMENTS.  ON DEC. 19th HE WILL BE IN BREACH OF CONTRACT AND I WILL GET A FULL REFUND.  BUT I WILL HAVE TO FIND A NEW CONTRACT AND COMPLETELY START OVER!!!!!!
> Deed Recorded:
> Points in my account:


Ugggh I just threw up in my mouth a little... Here’s hoping he just is having trouble finding a notary around the holidays. You know most notaries take 2 month vacations starting around Halloween ...?  

I know how stressful it was for me and mine seemed to be an average experience, I can only imagine how you must feel. Just keep thinking happy thoughts and when it all works out that Beast will turn right back into a Prince and you can put this whole messy business behind you!


----------



## iheartglaciers

Nurse4kids said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Offer made and accepted: 9/18
> Sent to ROFR: 9/20
> Passes ROFR: 10/6
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/22
> 11/28 SELLER STILL HAS NOT SIGNED AND RETURNED DOCUMENTS.  ON DEC. 19th HE WILL BE IN BREACH OF CONTRACT AND I WILL GET A FULL REFUND.  BUT I WILL HAVE TO FIND A NEW CONTRACT AND COMPLETELY START OVER!!!!!!
> Deed Recorded:
> Points in my account:



Has the broker offered any explanation?  You'd think the sellers would want their money!


----------



## momtwoboys

katrinameucci said:


> We're having a similar issue!! our seller took over 3 weeks to sign the initial contracts before ROFR and now its almost been 3 weeks since closing docs were received we sent ours in immediately and we're waiting for our sellers soooo frustrating. We started the entire process on 9/6!


hope its all settled soon!!!


----------



## Nurse4kids

iheartglaciers said:


> Has the broker offered any explanation?  You'd think the sellers would want their money!



The agent has responded every time I email.  She has repeatly apologized.  It seems the seller has issues and will probably let the 90 days run out and be in default.  I am guessing it may have to do with the taxes that have to be paid since the seller is from out of the country.  My agent said we cannot do anything until the 90 days.  Then I can look for another property.  I am truely in limbo!


----------



## momtwoboys

Nurse4kids said:


> The agent has responded every time I email.  She has repeatly apologized.  It seems the seller has issues and will probably let the 90 days run out and be in default.  I am guessing it may have to do with the taxes that have to be paid since the seller is from out of the country.  My agent said we cannot do anything until the 90 days.  Then I can look for another property.  I am truely in limbo!


so sorry!


----------



## iheartglaciers

Nurse4kids said:


> The agent has responded every time I email.  She has repeatly apologized.  It seems the seller has issues and will probably let the 90 days run out and be in default.  I am guessing it may have to do with the taxes that have to be paid since the seller is from out of the country.  My agent said we cannot do anything until the 90 days.  Then I can look for another property.  I am truely in limbo!



Sorry to hear that... so frustrating to potentially have to start over again!  Fingers crossed this works out in the end and if not, that you find something even better!


----------



## Reuven Shechter

Home: AKV
Offer made and accepted: 10/23
Sent to ROFR: 10/23
Passed ROFR: 11/2
Closing docs received: 11/17
Closing docs sent back: 11/20
Closing: 11/29
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31 said:


> At least for each step we get to graduate to a new waiting thread!
> 
> Home: AK
> Offer made: 10/25
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
> Sent to ROFR: 10/27
> Passed ROFR: 11/7
> Closing docs received: 11/20
> Closing docs sent back: 11/20
> 11/27 - First American Title confirmed receipt of all closing documents and we should close in "2-4 business days"
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



Home: AK
Offer made: 10/25
Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
Sent to ROFR: 10/27
Passed ROFR: 11/7
Closing docs received: 11/20
Closing docs sent back: 11/20
11/27 - First American Title confirmed receipt of all closing documents and we should close in "2-4 business days"
Closing: 11/30 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## iheartglaciers

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AK
> Offer made: 10/25
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
> Sent to ROFR: 10/27
> Passed ROFR: 11/7
> Closing docs received: 11/20
> Closing docs sent back: 11/20
> 11/27 - First American Title confirmed receipt of all closing documents and we should close in "2-4 business days"
> Closing: 11/30
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



Congrats!!!  Very quick considering you made the offer about a month ago!!


----------



## momtwoboys

iheartglaciers said:


> Congrats!!!  Very quick considering you made the offer about a month ago!!


same day we offered! 10/25!


----------



## Reuven Shechter

Reuven Shechter said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made and accepted: 10/23
> Sent to ROFR: 10/23
> Passed ROFR: 11/2
> Closing docs received: 11/17
> Closing docs sent back: 11/20
> Closing: 11/29
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


I'm obsessively checking the OCC site, and it's still not recorded AH!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Home: SSR
Offer made: 10/15
Offer accepted: 10/15
Sent to ROFR: 10/17
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Closing docs received:11/20
Closing docs sent back: 11/22
Closed: 11/29
Deed recorded: 11/29
Points in my account: Waiting.....

I guess we closed yesterday and I didn’t know until a few minutes ago.


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AK
> Offer made: 10/25
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
> Sent to ROFR: 10/27
> Passed ROFR: 11/7
> Closing docs received: 11/20
> Closing docs sent back: 11/20
> 11/27 - First American Title confirmed receipt of all closing documents and we should close in "2-4 business days"
> Closing: 11/30
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



Home: AK
Offer made: 10/25
Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
Sent to ROFR: 10/27
Passed ROFR: 11/7
Closing docs received: 11/20
Closing docs sent back: 11/20
11/27 - First American Title confirmed receipt of all closing documents and we should close in "2-4 business days"
Closing: 11/30 
Deed recorded: 12/1
Points in my account:

Time to start calling on Monday! Hoping for a # by 12/9 to book our July trip to Disneyland!


----------



## Nurse4kids

13 more days until I can start the while process over and look for a new contract!  The inconsiderate seller who has caused my money to be held in limbo for almost three months hopefully will be penalized heavily for breaking the contract.  I guess when the seller changes their mind 90 days has to pass before anything can be refunded to the purchaser.  I will think twice about buying from a foreign seller again!  After ROFR I assumed I would be getting the contract.  So disappointing!


----------



## MommaBerd

Nurse4kids said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Offer made and accepted: 9/18
> Sent to ROFR: 9/20
> Passes ROFR: 10/6
> Closing docs received: 10/20
> Closing docs returned and $wired: 10/22
> 11/28 SELLER STILL HAS NOT SIGNED AND RETURNED DOCUMENTS.  ON DEC. 19th HE WILL BE IN BREACH OF CONTRACT AND I WILL GET A FULL REFUND.  BUT I WILL HAVE TO FIND A NEW CONTRACT AND COMPLETELY START OVER!!!!!!
> Deed Recorded:
> Points in my account:



DISLIKE!!! What a pain!


----------



## MommaBerd

Nurse4kids said:


> 13 more days until I can start the while process over and look for a new contract!  The inconsiderate seller who has caused my money to be held in limbo for almost three months hopefully will be penalized heavily for breaking the contract.  I guess when the seller changes their mind 90 days has to pass before anything can be refunded to the purchaser.  I will think twice about buying from a foreign seller again!  After ROFR I assumed I would be getting the contract.  So disappointing!



It’s too bad you won’t be compensated in some small way. Lots of luck in finding a new contract at an even better deal!


----------



## katrinameucci

Nurse4kids said:


> The agent has responded every time I email.  She has repeatly apologized.  It seems the seller has issues and will probably let the 90 days run out and be in default.  I am guessing it may have to do with the taxes that have to be paid since the seller is from out of the country.  My agent said we cannot do anything until the 90 days.  Then I can look for another property.  I am truely in limbo!


How did you find out the date in which the contract would expire? I am having the same issue with our seller not responding to our agent and I expect we'll be in the same situation as you


----------



## Nurse4kids

katrinameucci said:


> How did you find out the date in which the contract would expire? I am having the same issue with our seller not responding to our agent and I expect we'll be in the same situation as you



The initial paperwork that was signed when I sent the deposit had an “effective date” that was filled in.  It was the date the seller accepted the sale.  It was on the page that the seller signed towards the bottom on my contract.  On the first page of the contract it stated that closing had to occur within 90 days of the “effective date”.  That is the date it must close by.  I am sorry you are also experiencing this.  It is awful!


----------



## katrinameucci

Nurse4kids said:


> The initial paperwork that was signed when I sent the deposit had an “effective date” that was filled in.  It was the date the seller accepted the sale.  It was on the page that the seller signed towards the bottom on my contract.  On the first page of the contract it stated that closing had to occur within 90 days of the “effective date”.  That is the date it must close by.  I am sorry you are also experiencing this.  It is awful!


Ugh! I found the spot where it said "effective date"  but it isnt filled in so im not sure! It is horrible! I either want my points or be able to cancel this one so I can start looking for a new one! My seller is from Florida so I am not sure what their excuse is!!


----------



## Nurse4kids

katrinameucci said:


> Ugh! I found the spot where it said "effective date"  but it isnt filled in so im not sure! It is horrible! I either want my points or be able to cancel this one so I can start looking for a new one! My seller is from Florida so I am not sure what their excuse is!!



Make sure you are checking the right copy. It is the finalized copy they send you when they are sending it to ROFR.  The seller should have signed it.  It was on page 4 (and the seller signature was onthe same page).  If not, contact your agent or the title company to find out when the offer was accepted.  That is the effective date.


----------



## katrinameucci

Nurse4kids said:


> Make sure you are checking the right copy. It is the finalized copy they send you when they are sending it to ROFR.  The seller should have signed it.  It was on page 4 (and the seller signature was onthe same page).  If not, contact your agent or the title company to find out when the offer was accepted.  That is the effective date.


9/29/17, found it thanks!


----------



## Reuven Shechter

Reuven Shechter said:


> Home: AKV
> Offer made and accepted: 10/23
> Sent to ROFR: 10/23
> Passed ROFR: 11/2
> Closing docs received: 11/17
> Closing docs sent back: 11/20
> Closing: 11/29
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


Points loaded and have online access! Trip booked for May 2018!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

Home: SSR
Offer made: 10/15
Offer accepted: 10/15
Sent to ROFR: 10/17
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Closing docs received:11/20
Closing docs sent back: 11/22
Closed: 11/29
Deed recorded: 11/29
Points in my account: 12/5

Points loaded! YAY


----------



## cmarsh31

ILoveMyKellen said:


> Home: SSR
> Offer made: 10/15
> Offer accepted: 10/15
> Sent to ROFR: 10/17
> Passed ROFR: 11/1
> Closing docs received:11/20
> Closing docs sent back: 11/22
> Closed: 11/29
> Deed recorded: 11/29
> Points in my account: 12/5
> 
> Points loaded! YAY



Are you both previous owners? We closed on the 30th, just wondering when I should start calling member services!


----------



## Reuven Shechter

cmarsh31 said:


> Are you both previous owners? We closed on the 30th, just wondering when I should start calling member services!


I am not a previous owner but it took three business days (five actual days) for the points to be loaded for me.


----------



## cmarsh31

Reuven Shechter said:


> I am not a previous owner but it took three business days (five actual days) for the points to be loaded for me.



Awesome! I'm calling tomorrow!!!


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

cmarsh31 said:


> Are you both previous owners? We closed on the 30th, just wondering when I should start calling member services!



I own at BWV also but I think it might be whatever is in the “que” next. Not sure if there is a rhyme or reason to all of this.


----------



## cmarsh31

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AK
> Offer made: 10/25
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
> Sent to ROFR: 10/27
> Passed ROFR: 11/7
> Closing docs received: 11/20
> Closing docs sent back: 11/20
> 11/27 - First American Title confirmed receipt of all closing documents and we should close in "2-4 business days"
> Closing: 11/30
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



Home: AK
Offer made: 10/25
Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
Sent to ROFR: 10/27
Passed ROFR: 11/7
Closing docs received: 11/20
Closing docs sent back: 11/20
11/27 - First American Title confirmed receipt of all closing documents and we should close in "2-4 business days"
Closing: 11/30 
Deed recorded: 12/1
Points in my account: 12/5

Super-fast timeline! We're closed and ready to book our first DVC trip! 7 month window for our planned Disneyland GCV trip opens on Saturday!!!


----------



## momtwoboys

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AK
> Offer made: 10/25
> Offer countered & accepted: 10/25
> Sent to ROFR: 10/27
> Passed ROFR: 11/7
> Closing docs received: 11/20
> Closing docs sent back: 11/20
> 11/27 - First American Title confirmed receipt of all closing documents and we should close in "2-4 business days"
> Closing: 11/30
> Deed recorded: 12/1
> Points in my account: 12/5
> 
> Super-fast timeline! We're closed and ready to book our first DVC trip! 7 month window for our planned Disneyland GCV trip opens on Saturday!!!


SUPER FAST and SUPER LUCKY!!!! We started our process same day as you!!!!


----------



## iheartglaciers

cmarsh31 said:


> Super-fast timeline! We're closed and ready to book our first DVC trip! 7 month window for our planned Disneyland GCV trip opens on Saturday!!!



Just in time!! Happy booking


----------



## Thelma Liske

Hi there, Has anyone else purchased through **** ***** in Florida? We got a request today for our credit card information for our deposit. But I was told on line earlier that the lawyer they deal with does not use credit card. Should I be afraid?


----------



## Nurse4kids

Thelma Liske said:


> Hi there, Has anyone else purchased through **** ***** in Florida? We got a request today for our credit card information for our deposit. But I was told on line earlier that the lawyer they deal with does not use credit card. Should I be afraid?




I paid my deposit with a credit card.  That was with First American Title Co.


----------



## Nurse4kids

Nurse4kids said:


> 13 more days until I can start the while process over and look for a new contract!  The inconsiderate seller who has caused my money to be held in limbo for almost three months hopefully will be penalized heavily for breaking the contract.  I guess when the seller changes their mind 90 days has to pass before anything can be refunded to the purchaser.  I will think twice about buying from a foreign seller again!  After ROFR I assumed I would be getting the contract.  So disappointing!




One week to go!  Dreaming of a very magical contract to replace this disasterous one!


----------



## arissavolk

Just waiting for my member number from Disney; hoping to get some points in my account before Christmas for a nice holiday surprise 
Home: AKV
Offer made: 10/17
Offer accepted: 10/17
Sent to ROFR: 10/19
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Closing docs received:11/10
Closing docs sent back:11/14
Closed:11/29
Deed recorded:11/30
Points in my account:


----------



## arissavolk

Got my membership number in the mail and points are loaded to my account  I discovered that when I asked the resale agent for the seller to bank their 2017 points, the seller didn't bank them  

Fortunately, I called member services today to ask about it and they were super kind and made a one time exception. Since my contract is April use year, the banking deadline had passed during the closing process. I'm kind of wondering if that's why I got a $75 refund from the title company even though neither title company nor the resale agent mentioned to me that the seller failed to bank the 2017 points. 
Oh well, at least it's all over and I can daydream about my future vacations now!

Home: AKV
Offer made: 10/17
Offer accepted: 10/17
Sent to ROFR: 10/19
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Closing docs received:11/10
Closing docs sent back:11/14
Closed:11/29
Deed recorded:11/30
Points in my account:12/11


----------



## iheartglaciers

arissavolk said:


> Oh well, at least it's all over and I can daydream about my future vacations now!



Congrats!  I'm still waiting for the sellers to sign the paperwork on my BCV contract.  Today is two weeks, so the title company emailed them to follow up today.


----------



## Nurse4kids

Almost time to start shopping again


----------



## Nurse4kids

Bye “Closing Time” for now.  Just got my money back from the title company.  My contract is officially in default by the seller. Hopefully I will be back on here soon with an new contract closing.  Enjoy your new points everyone!


----------



## chadwick61

Nurse4kids said:


> Bye “Closing Time” for now.  Just got my money back from the title company.  My contract is officially in default by the seller. Hopefully I will be back on here soon with an new contract closing.  Enjoy your new points everyone!


So sorry to hear that.  Hopefully you will find an even better contract and it will be easier sailing!


----------



## momtwoboys

We are closing TODAY 12/15!


----------



## iheartglaciers

momtwoboys said:


> We are closing TODAY 12/15!



Yay!!!!!!  Finally :-D


----------



## ziravan

International seller (England)

Home: AKV
Offer Made: 10/19
Offer Accepted: 10/19
Off to ROFR: 10/20
Passed ROFR: 11/1
Docs Received: 11/21
Docs Returned: 11/22
Seller Returned Docs: 12/4
Closing: 12/11
Recorded Deed: 12/12
Points in Account: 12/15


----------



## katrinameucci

Home: SSR
Offer Made/ Accepted: 9/6
Contract Received & Sent Back w Deposit: 9/7
(Sellers took a while to send their contracts in)
Sent to ROFR: 9/29
Passed ROFR: 10/16
Received Closing Docs: 11/9
Docs Returned: 11/11
(Again sellers took awhile to send in theirs)
Closed: 12/7
Points Loaded: 12/16

Was a very long process!!!


----------



## ziravan

ziravan said:


> International seller (England)
> 
> Home: AKV
> Offer Made: 10/19
> Offer Accepted: 10/19
> Off to ROFR: 10/20
> Passed ROFR: 11/1
> Docs Received: 11/21
> Docs Returned: 11/22
> Seller Returned Docs: 12/4
> Closing: 12/11
> Recorded Deed: 12/12
> Points in Account: 12/15



I just want to say, Boom! I moved some of these new points into a 7 month reservation that freed up enough BCV points to grab a 5 night F&W trip at BCV. And. I also grabbed 2 nights at CCV 2 BR for a short post cruise stay. Great booking morning!


----------



## ReagentGrade

ziravan said:


> I just want to say, Boom! I moved some of these new points into a 7 month reservation that freed up enough BCV points to grab a 5 night F&W trip at BCV. And. I also grabbed 2 nights at CCV 2 BR for a short post cruise stay. Great booking morning!



How exciting!  You've done great vacations coming up.


----------



## iheartglaciers

We're officially DVC members!!!  Well we don't have a membership number yet, but our deed was recorded :-D

Home: BCV
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 11/6
Offer accepted: 11/7
Sent to ROFR: 11/10
Passed ROFR: 11/21
Closing docs received: 11/29
Closing docs returned: 11/30
Closing: 12/22 (sellers took a long time to return their closing docs!)
Deed recorded: 12/27 (probably got a little delayed by Christmas)
Points in my account:


----------



## cjbcam

Really excited! Called Disney and got all info I needed to set up my account! We officially are DVC members!!!!


----------



## Ariel620

Where do people find out the date of deed recorded?  I know to call member services option 2 to find out points in my account, but don't know how to find out deed recorded.  We closed on 12/29, so I guess I can start checking soon (assuming a bit of a delay for new years).


----------



## sndral

Search your &/or seller’s name on Orange County, Florida Recorder’s site. I’d link, but don’t know how on my IPad - but the OC recorder’s site has been linked in the past in this thread & is an easy google find. You are the grantee, seller is the grantor.


----------



## Crusader10hky

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/


----------



## keaster

For those buying Aulani, is there a site to check if your deed is recorded like the Orange county site for Florida?


----------



## keaster

Time to wait for closing! Our hope is to have our points by Jan. 21 so we can book Christmas at Aulani!

Home: AUL
Offer made: 11/13
Offer countered & accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/20
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received: 12/27 (they were shipped 12/21. This title company doesn't email closing docs, sends them FedEx from Honolulu. Both Christmas and Boxing Day are holidays here in Canada, so a bit delayed receiving).
Closing docs returned: 01/05 (via FedEx. Had to have a US consulate member notarize them thus the wait to send back)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## chadwick61

Thought I would add another data point! We closed yesterday...although I was originally told we would close the proceeding Friday. It should all be good but we are itching to make reservations! I will update when we get our points loaded.

Home: BCV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/21
Offer accepted: 11/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/30 (Thanksgiving and slight seller delay)
Passed ROFR: 12/12
Closing docs received: 12/29
Closing docs returned: 1/2
Closing: 1/8
Deed recorded: 1/9
Points in my account:?


----------



## chadwick61

Last time posting here until we get our next contract!

Home: BCV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/21
Offer accepted: 11/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/30 (Thanksgiving and slight seller delay)
Passed ROFR: 12/12
Closing docs received: 12/29
Closing docs returned: 1/2
Closing: 1/8
Deed recorded: 1/9
Points in my account: 1/18 - was told I was in the system on the 16th so sometime between then and today!


----------



## keaster

Update!

Home: AUL
Offer made: 11/13
Offer countered & accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/20
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received: 12/27 (they were shipped 12/21. This title company doesn't email closing docs, sends them FedEx from Honolulu. Both Christmas and Boxing Day are holidays here in Canada, so a bit delayed receiving).
Closing docs returned: 01/05 (via FedEx. Had to have a US consulate member notarize them thus the wait to send back)
Closing: 01/11
Deed recorded: 01/11
Points in my account:


----------



## keaster

Update Complete!


Home: AUL
Offer made: 11/13
Offer countered & accepted: 11/13
Sent to ROFR: 11/20
Passed ROFR: 11/27
Closing docs received: 12/27 (they were shipped 12/21. This title company doesn't email closing docs, sends them FedEx from Honolulu. Both Christmas and Boxing Day are holidays here in Canada, so a bit delayed receiving).
Closing docs returned: 01/05 (via FedEx. Had to have a US consulate member notarize them thus the wait to send back)
Closing: 01/11
Deed recorded: 01/11
Points in my account: 01/24


----------



## JoanneDL

Home: OKW
Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
Offer Made: 11/28
Offer Countered and accepted : 11/28
Sent to ROFR: 11/29
Passed ROFR: 12/12
Closing documents received: 1/24
Closing documents returned:


----------



## Nurse4kids

Just signed my closing documents today!  Hopefully the sellers will sign and not change their mind like my last contract!

Home: SSR
Title Company: TRCS
Offer Made: 12/22
Offer Countered and accepted : 12/22
Sent to ROFR: 12/27 (Delay due to Christmas)
Passed ROFR: 1/8
Closing documents received: 1/24
Closing documents returned: 1/24
Deed Recorded:
Points in my Account:


----------



## Unit3875

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/20
Offer countered & accepted: 12/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/21
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/23
Closing docs returned: 1/24
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## iheartglaciers

Points in our account today... I can barely believe our first DVC trip is finally booked!!!!

Home: BWV
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 11/21
Offer accepted: 11/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/22
Passed ROFR: 12/5
Closing docs received: 12/19
Closing docs returned: 12/20
Closing: 1/5
Deed recorded: 1/8
Points in my account: 1/24


----------



## .landry

Home: BLT
Title Company: Sterling Title
Offer made: 12/14
Offer countered & accepted: 12/14
Sent to ROFR: 12/18
Passed ROFR: 12/28
Closing docs received: 1/5
Closing docs returned: 1/8
Closing:1/23
Deed recorded: 1/25
Points in my account:


----------



## kboo

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/7
Offer accepted: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/11
Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
Closing docs received:1/19
Closing docs returned:1/22
Seller returned closing docs: 1/23 (?)
Closing:1/23 (?)
Deed recorded: 1/25
Points in my account:


----------



## NickBCV

kboo said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/7
> Offer accepted: 12/7
> Sent to ROFR: 12/11
> Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
> Closing docs received:1/19
> Closing docs returned:1/22
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/23 (?)
> Closing:1/23 (?)
> Deed recorded: 1/25
> Points in my account:


Almost there now!  Congrats!


----------



## kboo

NickBCV said:


> Almost there now!  Congrats!


Yep! Buying a foreclosed contract makes things go smoothly. We have had good luck with our purchases.


----------



## mrsap

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/19
Offer accepted: 12/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/22
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/29
Closing docs returned: 1/30
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

I’m excited to finally be on this board!!


----------



## JoanneDL

Home: OKW
Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
Offer Made: 11/28
Offer Countered and accepted : 11/28
Sent to ROFR: 11/29
Passed ROFR: 12/12
Closing documents received: 1/24
Closing documents returned:1/30
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Points in our Account:


----------



## Unit3875

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/20
Offer countered & accepted: 12/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/21
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/23
Closing docs returned: 1/24
Seller returned closing docs: 1/29
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Nurse4kids

Nurse4kids said:


> Just signed my closing documents today!  Hopefully the sellers will sign and not change their mind like my last contract!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer Made: 12/22
> Offer Countered and accepted : 12/22
> Sent to ROFR: 12/27 (Delay due to Christmas)
> Passed ROFR: 1/8
> Closing documents received: 1/24
> Closing documents returned: 1/24
> Deed Recorded:
> Points in my Account:




Yay! Sellers signed yesterday and it closed today.  Hopefully deed recorded in the next couple of days!


----------



## nikerbokers

Home: VGC
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/11
Offer accepted: 12/12
Sent to ROFR: 12/18
Passed ROFR: 12/27
Closing docs received:1/26... After I had to send an email asking what the heck was going on!
Closing docs returned:1/30
Seller returned closing docs: 1/29
Closing:1/31
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Woooooo! Closed! Hope to get the deed recorded ASAP and points in my account in a couple weeks. Finally!!!!


----------



## JessicaA

This has been a long process especially because my first purchase was direct..

Home: AKV
Title Company:  First American Title
Offer Made: 11/25
Counter Offer Accepted: 12/3
Sent to ROFR: 12/6
Passed ROFR: 12/22
Closing Docs received: 1/25
Closing Docs returned: 1/29
Seller returned closing docs:  1/31
Closing: 2/1  (according to broker)
Deed Recording:
Point in my account:


This is becoming stressful as I have points that I will lose in June.  At this point, I think they are lost


----------



## NickBCV

JessicaA said:


> This has been a long process especially because my first purchase was direct..
> 
> Home: AKV
> Title Company:  First American Title
> Offer Made: 11/25
> Counter Offer Accepted: 12/3
> Sent to ROFR: 12/6
> Passed ROFR: 12/22
> Closing Docs received: 1/25
> Closing Docs returned: 1/29
> Seller returned closing docs:  1/31
> Closing: 2/1  (according to broker)
> Deed Recording:
> Point in my account:
> 
> 
> This is becoming stressful as I have points that I will lose in June.  At this point, I think they are lost


Don't lose hope Jessica.  I closed a couple weeks back with points expiring at the end of March and was able to rent them the same day they were posted to my account using this same DIS rent board thread.


----------



## hlhlaw07

NickBCV said:


> Don't lose hope Jessica.  I closed a couple weeks back with points expiring at the end of March and was able to rent them the same day they were posted to my account using this same DIS rent board thread.


I actually watched your posting closely, along with a few others who were trying to unload points at the last minute. It gave me a little hope that I might be able to get something out the points I figured would be lost on the contract that I’m waiting to close. They too will expire at the end of March but I haven’t received closing docs yet, so it’s going to be cutting it rather close. I calculated them as a loss when I bought the contract, so anything I might get would be gravy.


----------



## NickBCV

hlhlaw07 said:


> I actually watched your posting closely, along with a few others who were trying to unload points at the last minute. It gave me a little hope that I might be able to get something out the points I figured would be lost on the contract that I’m waiting to close. They too will expire at the end of March but I haven’t received closing docs yet, so it’s going to be cutting it rather close. I calculated them as a loss when I bought the contract, so anything I might get would be gravy.


It actually surprised me how much interest there was.  I found a great renter that actually needed 18 more points than I was listing for a 3 night stay in a 1 BDRM so I borrowed 18 points from next year and rented those at a higher amount.  I was glad to help them as they were really helpful to me. 

I actually had to turn away 3 others that were also hoping to rent.  I got a lot of studio inquiries as well, which was near impossible to fill, but I have to say the DIS Boards made it super easy.  Even used one of their sample contracts.  I cannot say enough good things about this forum and it's ability to share good information and help people do all things DVC.


----------



## JessicaA

DWorldOrBust said:


> My contract was recorded on the OC comptroller site on 3/18 and I just booked my first vacation today!


how did you find the sample contracts? I'm new to the board and can't find it in the search.


----------



## NickBCV

JessicaA said:


> how did you find the sample contracts? I'm new to the board and can't find it in the search.


Jessica....on the rent board heading you can go to all new postings must be approved string then there is a hyperlink to:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=895654


----------



## ahen

Home:VGF
Title Company Maric Vacation Title
Offer Made and accepted 12/22
Sent to ROFR 12/26
Passed ROFR 1/5
Closing documents received 1/29
Sent 2/1 They hit me on a busy week!


----------



## Nurse4kids

Nurse4kids said:


> Yay! Sellers signed yesterday and it closed today.  Hopefully deed recorded in the next couple of days!



Deed recorded today!! Final step, contract added to my account by Disney!


----------



## SuzGM84

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/11
Offer accepted: 12/12
Sent to ROFR: 12/13
Passed ROFR: 12/27
Closing docs received: 1/12
Closing docs returned: 1/15 (dropped in FedEx on 1/14 for pick up on Monday)
Closing: 2/1
Deed Recorded:
Points in my account:

SO CLOSE to being done! ahh!


----------



## Nurse4kids

Home: SSR
Title Company: TRCS
Offer Made: 12/22
Offer accepted : 12/22
Sent to ROFR: 12/27 (Delay due to Christmas)
Passed ROFR: 1/8
Closing document: received: 1/24
Buyer’s closing documents returned: 1/24
Sellers Contracts returned: 1/30
Closing: 1/31
Deed Recorded: 2/1
Sent to Disney: 2/1
Points in my Account:

I just wanted to say how wonderful this title company is to work with. I hear they are new.  When I email with a question, immediate response.  They give you a password to check the staus of your contract.  I have loved this feature. Also they do everything immediately.  Today my papers were recorded by Orange county AND sent to Disney in the same day! My last title company where the contract fell through at the very end was totally unreachable and I felt so in the dark.

If you get this company assigned as your title company, you are lucky!!!


----------



## kboo

Well, now my new membership number is showing up in booking online, but points aren't there yet...


----------



## SuzGM84

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/11
Offer accepted: 12/12
Sent to ROFR: 12/13
Passed ROFR: 12/27
Closing docs received: 1/12
Closing docs returned: 1/15 (dropped in FedEx on 1/14 for pick up on Monday)
Seller's docs returned: 1/31
Closing: 2/1
Deed Recorded: 2/2
Points in my account:

Just waiting on an appropriate time to call and get my membership number now.  DYING to book a much needed vacation!!!


----------



## Matty B13

kboo said:


> Well, now my new membership number is showing up in booking online, but points aren't there yet...



Give it a couple of hours, they will probably show up today or Monday.  Congratulations fellow VGF owner!!!!!


----------



## kboo

Matty B13 said:


> Give it a couple of hours, they will probably show up today or Monday.  Congratulations fellow VGF owner!!!!!



Thanks! now my memberships are showing up in the booking tool and my dashboard, but still showing zero points. It is so much easier the second time around!


----------



## Nurse4kids

SuzGM84 said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 12/11
> Offer accepted: 12/12
> Sent to ROFR: 12/13
> Passed ROFR: 12/27
> Closing docs received: 1/12
> Closing docs returned: 1/15 (dropped in FedEx on 1/14 for pick up on Monday)
> Seller's docs returned: 1/31
> Closing: 2/1
> Deed Recorded: 2/2
> Points in my account:
> 
> Just waiting on an appropriate time to call and get my membership number now.  DYING to book a much needed vacation!!!


How do you know when to call and get your number?


----------



## SuzGM84

Nurse4kids said:


> How do you know when to call and get your number?



Everything I've read here has varied.  Some say a week some say 10 days.


----------



## laura mason

Getting closer!  I called this morning to get an update and by looking up the number of the contract I just purchased Member Administration was able to tell me that they had received the recorded deed but that the contract hadn't been transferred into our name yet.  The representative I spoke with said it could take up to 2 weeks to transfer the contract as it is a manual process.  She said I could call back at any time and they could check the status as long as I gave them the contract number.  

I checked later this afternoon and I now see the new contract (it is the same resort and use year as my existing contract) listed under my account.  Now I just need my point balance to be updated!!

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/4/17
Offer accepted: 12/4/17
Sent to ROFR: 12/6/17
Passed ROFR: 12/24/17
Closing docs received: 1/16/18
Closing docs returned: 1/17/18
Closing: 1/25/18
Deed recorded: 1/25/18
Disney notified of transfer: 1/26/18
Contract transferred to my account: 2/2/18
Points in my account:


----------



## mrsap

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/19
Offer accepted: 12/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/22
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/29
Closing docs returned: 1/30
Closing: 2/2
Deed recorded: 2/2
Points in my account:

We closed today!!!


----------



## kboo

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/7
Offer accepted: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/11
Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
Closing docs received:1/19
Closing docs returned:1/22
Seller returned closing docs: 1/23 (?)
Closing:1/23 (?)
Deed recorded: 1/25
New Membership on dashboard: 2/2 (but still showing 0 points) 
Points in my account: 2/2 (hopeful)

FWIW, this is a different UY and home resort from my previous one, and it all started showing up in my DVC booking tool and dashboard this afternoon. I didn't call or anything.


----------



## Nurse4kids

kboo said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/7
> Offer accepted: 12/7
> Sent to ROFR: 12/11
> Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
> Closing docs received:1/19
> Closing docs returned:1/22
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/23 (?)
> Closing:1/23 (?)
> Deed recorded: 1/25
> New Membership on dashboard: 2/2 (but still showing 0 points)
> Points in my account: 2/2 (hopeful)
> 
> FWIW, this is a different UY and home resort from my previous one, and it all started showing up in my DVC booking tool and dashboard this afternoon. I didn't call or anything.



Mine are different too.  Is it just listed on your dashboard under your other one?


----------



## kboo

Nurse4kids said:


> Mine are different too.  Is it just listed on your dashboard under your other one?


yep - I thought there would have to be a whole different log in process based on how complicated everyone was making it sound, but it's all there on the dashboard pretty clearly!

ETA: I could see it getting complicated once you have 3 or more resorts/UY combinations. For example, if I had 2 different UY at one resort, or more than 3 home resorts, it might get hard to manage. by 2UY, 2 resorts, that are intended to be used separately, does not seem hard at all. 

(Wait a few months for me to start posting here about losing points because I didn't plan correctly, LOL)


----------



## Matty B13

kboo said:


> yep - I thought there would have to be a whole different log in process based on how complicated everyone was making it sound, but it's all there on the dashboard pretty clearly!
> 
> ETA: I could see it getting complicated once you have 3 or more resorts/UY combinations. For example, if I had 2 different UY at one resort, or more than 3 home resorts, it might get hard to manage. by 2UY, 2 resorts, that are intended to be used separately, does not seem hard at all.
> 
> (Wait a few months for me to start posting here about losing points because I didn't plan correctly, LOL)



It’s not to complicated, you just have to do a little more planning with which contract your points are coming from for a reservation.


----------



## JoanneDL

Matty B13 said:


> It’s not to complicated, you just have to do a little more planning with which contract your points are coming from for a reservation.


How many do you own?


----------



## kboo

Final update... (until we buy an Epcot resort or AKV or Poly or CCV, lol)

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/7
Offer accepted: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/11
Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
Closing docs received:1/19
Closing docs returned:1/22
Seller returned closing docs: 1/23 (?)
Closing:1/23 (deed dated 1/22; Title co received our check 1/23)
Deed recorded: 1/25
Membership showing in my dashboard:  2/2 (but 0 points)
Points in my account:2/5


----------



## JoanneDL

So, the title company received our signed paperwork and check Friday.  We may see something today or tomorrow?


----------



## laura mason

laura mason said:


> Getting closer!  I called this morning to get an update and by looking up the number of the contract I just purchased Member Administration was able to tell me that they had received the recorded deed but that the contract hadn't been transferred into our name yet.  The representative I spoke with said it could take up to 2 weeks to transfer the contract as it is a manual process.  She said I could call back at any time and they could check the status as long as I gave them the contract number.
> 
> I checked later this afternoon and I now see the new contract (it is the same resort and use year as my existing contract) listed under my account.  Now I just need my point balance to be updated!!
> 
> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/4/17
> Offer accepted: 12/4/17
> Sent to ROFR: 12/6/17
> Passed ROFR: 12/24/17
> Closing docs received: 1/16/18
> Closing docs returned: 1/17/18
> Closing: 1/25/18
> Deed recorded: 1/25/18
> Disney notified of transfer: 1/26/18
> Contract transferred to my account: 2/2/18
> Points in my account:



Finally all done!!!!!

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/4/17
Offer accepted: 12/4/17
Sent to ROFR: 12/6/17
Passed ROFR: 12/24/17
Closing docs received: 1/16/18
Closing docs returned: 1/17/18
Closing: 1/25/18
Deed recorded: 1/25/18
Disney notified of transfer: 1/26/18
Contract transferred to my account: 2/2/18
Points in my account: 2/5/18


----------



## mrsap

kboo said:


> Final update... (until we buy an Epcot resort or AKV or Poly or CCV, lol)
> 
> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/7
> Offer accepted: 12/7
> Sent to ROFR: 12/11
> Passed ROFR: 12/24 (!Sunday!)
> Closing docs received:1/19
> Closing docs returned:1/22
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/23 (?)
> Closing:1/23 (deed dated 1/22; Title co received our check 1/23)
> Deed recorded: 1/25
> Membership showing in my dashboard:  2/2 (but 0 points)
> Points in my account:2/5



Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## nikerbokers

How soon after closing did you all get your membership number from Disney via mail? We are 1 week post recording so I was going to give them until Friday and then call Member Services on Monday. Does that seem like enough time?


----------



## Nurse4kids

nikerbokers said:


> How soon after closing did you all get your membership number from Disney via mail? We are 1 week post recording so I was going to give them until Friday and then call Member Services on Monday. Does that seem like enough time?



It has been a week for me also.  Nothing yet.


----------



## Unit3875

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/20
Offer countered & accepted: 12/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/21
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/23
Closing docs returned: 1/24
Seller returned closing docs: 1/29
Closing: 2/8
Deed recorded: 2/9
Points in my account:

Final step, come on Disney!  

The resale process requires a lot of patience, but Scot Decker at the Timeshare Store was a pleasure to deal with.  
His courteous, prompt, and professional assistance along the way was appreciated.


----------



## JessicaA

JessicaA said:


> This has been a long process especially because my first purchase was direct..
> 
> Home: AKV
> Title Company:  First American Title
> Offer Made: 11/25
> Counter Offer Accepted: 12/3
> Sent to ROFR: 12/6
> Passed ROFR: 12/22
> Closing Docs received: 1/25
> Closing Docs returned: 1/29
> Seller returned closing docs:  1/31
> Closing: 2/1  (according to broker)
> Deed Recording:
> Point in my account:
> 
> 
> This is becoming stressful as I have points that I will lose in June.  At this point, I think they are lost





I neeeeedd to vent.  First American hasn't actually closed yet!  She just meant seller sent docs 1/31.  Called First American and they stated they are working on it and with Monera.  ugh



so new Timeline




Home: AKV
Title Company:  First American Title
Offer Made: 11/25
Counter Offer Accepted: 12/3
Sent to ROFR: 12/6
Passed ROFR: 12/22
Closing Docs received: 1/25
Closing Docs returned: 1/29
Seller returned closing docs:  1/31
Closing: ?????????????
Deed Recording:
Point in my account:



Grrrr!!! Hate that this is going so slow!


----------



## JessicaA

Unit3875 said:


> Home: BRV
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 12/20
> Offer countered & accepted: 12/20
> Sent to ROFR: 12/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/5
> Closing docs received: 1/23
> Closing docs returned: 1/24
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/29
> Closing: 2/8
> Deed recorded: 2/9
> Points in my account:
> 
> Final step, come on Disney!
> 
> The resale process requires a lot of patience, but Scot Decker at the Timeshare Store was a pleasure to deal with.
> His courteous, prompt, and professional assistance along the way was appreciated.


I am using the Timeshare store too, but with another agent. They are professional, I just wish there was more communication. I feel like I am bothering every time I call.


----------



## nikerbokers

Nurse4kids said:


> It has been a week for me also. Nothing yet



Just curious if you received anything yet? I have the recorded deed but nothing from Disney. Think I may call before they close...


----------



## PatMcDuck

It is interesting to read this thread because we are a seller right now, (switching home resorts).  I just want to say, we are returning our documents REALLY fast!  Waiting for the buyer so it can go to Disney for ROFR.

Next month we will be on the buyer side and freaking out!


----------



## mouselike-harrier

PatMcDuck said:


> It is interesting to read this thread because we are a seller right now, (switching home resorts).  I just want to say, we are returning our documents REALLY fast!  Waiting for the buyer so it can go to Disney for ROFR.
> 
> Next month we will be on the buyer side and freaking out!



Same here.  I dropped off the documents a day after we received them.  It is interesting to note that I did not hear anything from the title company for 3 weeks after we passed ROFR.  I emailed our agency and within 3 hours the title company emailed our documents.  My agency did tell me that they received the buyers' papers, so maybe they were waiting on those before sending ours? Although I realize that all sellers aren't as diligent as us, it isn't always the sellers that are delaying the process.


----------



## mrsap

We are finally done! Good luck to everyone!

Home: VGF
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/19
Offer accepted: 12/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/22
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/29
Closing docs returned: 1/30
Closing: 2/2
Deed recorded: 2/2
Points in my account: 2/10


----------



## Nurse4kids

nikerbokers said:


> Just curious if you received anything yet? I have the recorded deed but nothing from Disney. Think I may call before they close...



I am all set.  My resort showed up yesterday and my points today.  I am offically a SSR owner!


----------



## Nurse4kids

My purchase is complete!  Less than two months from start to finish!  I am official!! 

Home: SSR
Title Company: TRCS
Offer Made: 12/22
Offer accepted : 12/22
Sent to ROFR: 12/27 (Delay due to Christmas)
Passed ROFR: 1/8
Closing document: received: 1/24
Buyer’s closing documents returned: 1/24
Sellers Contracts returned: 1/30
Closing: 1/31
Deed Recorded: 2/1
Sent to Disney: 2/1
Showing in my Account: 2/10
Points in my Account: 2/11


----------



## nikerbokers

Nurse4kids said:


> I am all set. My resort showed up yesterday and my points today. I am offically a SSR owner!



Congrats! I called Friday and they didn’t have anything when the CM looked up my name. My agent told me to call this coming Friday again if I dont hear anything. I hate waiting! Enjoy your new home at SSR!!!


----------



## Nurse4kids

nikerbokers said:


> Congrats! I called Friday and they didn’t have anything when the CM looked up my name. My agent told me to call this coming Friday again if I dont hear anything. I hate waiting! Enjoy your new home at SSR!!!



Is this your first contract or an add on?  This was my second contract so maybe that makes a difference.  I hope yours shows up soon!


----------



## JessicaA

JessicaA said:


> This has been a long process especially because my first purchase was direct..
> 
> Home: AKV
> Title Company:  First American Title
> Offer Made: 11/25
> Counter Offer Accepted: 12/3
> Sent to ROFR: 12/6
> Passed ROFR: 12/22
> Closing Docs received: 1/25
> Closing Docs returned: 1/29
> Seller returned closing docs:  1/31
> Closing: 2/1  (according to broker)
> Deed Recording:
> Point in my account:
> 
> 
> Okay Finally some news!
> Home: AKV
> Title Company:  First American Title
> Offer Made: 11/25
> Counter Offer Accepted: 12/3
> Sent to ROFR: 12/6
> Passed ROFR: 12/22
> Closing Docs received: 1/25
> Closing Docs returned: 1/29
> Seller returned closing docs:  1/31
> Closing: 2/9
> Deed Recording: 2/12
> Point in my account:


----------



## Unit3875

*Finally Done!* 59 Days from offer to points in the account.
Disney Account was created on Friday, 2/16.. Added points at CCV that came in same day (before the BRV resale points posted!)
Good Luck to everyone else out there!

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/20
Offer countered & accepted: 12/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/21
Passed ROFR: 1/5
Closing docs received: 1/23
Closing docs returned: 1/24
Seller returned closing docs: 1/29
Closing: 2/8
Deed recorded: 2/9
Points in my account: 2/17


----------



## Alexa81

Nurse4kids said:


> My purchase is complete!  Less than two months from start to finish!  I am official!!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer Made: 12/22
> Offer accepted : 12/22
> Sent to ROFR: 12/27 (Delay due to Christmas)
> Passed ROFR: 1/8
> Closing document: received: 1/24
> Buyer’s closing documents returned: 1/24
> Sellers Contracts returned: 1/30
> Closing: 1/31
> Deed Recorded: 2/1
> Sent to Disney: 2/1
> Showing in my Account: 2/10
> Points in my Account: 2/11


Who did you purchase through?


----------



## hlhlaw07

Finally Done! 53 Days from Offer to Points in Account.  Not too bad, as long as I don't count the 2 months I spent having Disney take 3 contracts from me in ROFR.  This contract had 170 banked 2016 points set to expire on 31 Mar, so I have been stalking availability and was going to use the expiring points for a last minute trip at the end of March in an SSR 2 BR preferred which was the only resort that had been showing full availability for my dates which I was perfectly fine with.  However, the Disney gods shined down on me this morning as the points unexpectedly showed up in my account today (wasn't sure that would happen as I purchased a direct contract with a different membership # last weekend, and my resale info said I was a new member, but Disney put 2 and 2 together), and then when I went to book SSR, a BLT 2 BR lakeview showed up with full availability so I snagged that!

Home: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/29
Offer accepted: 12/29
Sent to ROFR: 1/2
Passed ROFR: 1/12
Closing docs received: 2/2
Closing docs returned: 2/3
Closing: 2/8
Deed recorded: 2/12
Points in my account: 2/20


----------



## JoanneDL

Home: OKW
Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
Offer Made: 11/28
Offer Countered and accepted : 11/28
Sent to ROFR: 11/29
Passed ROFR: 12/12
Closing documents received: 1/24
Closing documents returned:1/30
Closing: 2/21
Deed Recorded:
Points in our Account:


----------



## mbwhitti

Getting close!! Received an email that we should close in the next 2-3 business days.

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/16
Offer countered & accepted: 1/16
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 2/16
Closing docs returned: 2/16 
Title Company received docs: 2/20 (delay due to weekend and holiday)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/20 ? 
Closing: (next 2-3 business days)
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## JoanneDL

Home: OKW
Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
Offer Made: 11/28
Offer Countered and accepted : 11/28
Sent to ROFR: 11/29
Passed ROFR: 12/12
Closing documents received: 1/24
Closing documents returned:1/30
Closing: 2/21
Deed Recorded: 2/22
Points in our Account:


----------



## JessicaA

Finally!

Home: AKV
Title Company: First American Title
Offer Made: 11/25
Counter Offer Accepted: 12/3
Sent to ROFR: 12/6
Passed ROFR: 12/22
Closing Docs received: 1/25
Closing Docs returned: 1/29
Seller returned closing docs: 1/31
Closing: 2/9
Deed Recording: 2/12
Point in my account: 2/17


----------



## mbwhitti

Updating! I’m gonna start calling on Thursday or Friday as others have recently had a shorter wait time on getting membership number.

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/16
Offer countered & accepted: 1/16
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 2/16
Closing docs returned: 2/16
Title Company received docs: 2/20 (delay due to weekend and holiday)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/20 ?
Closing: 2/26
Deed recorded: 2/26
Points in my account:


----------



## Networth

Home: VGF
Title Company: First American Title
Offer Made: 1/2
Offer Accepted: 1/3
Sent to ROFR: 1/8
Passed ROFR: 1/16
Closing Docs received: 2/15
Closing Docs returned: 2/15
Seller returned closing docs: 2/23
Closing: 2/28
Deed Recording: 3/1
Point in my account:


----------



## Roguez

YAY!! almost closed on our first contract...

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/23
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 2/24
Closing docs returned: 2/27
Confirmation of doc received: 3/2
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## JoanneDL

Home: OKW
Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
Offer Made: 11/28
Offer Countered and accepted : 11/28
Sent to ROFR: 11/29
Passed ROFR: 12/12
Closing documents received: 1/24
Closing documents returned:1/30
Closing: 2/21
Deed Recorded: 2/22
Points in our Account:3/1


----------



## rehsu

Roguez said:


> YAY!! almost closed on our first contract...
> 
> Home: OKW
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/20
> Offer accepted: 1/20
> Sent to ROFR: 1/23
> Passed ROFR: 2/7
> Closing docs received: 2/24
> Closing docs returned: 2/27
> Confirmation of doc received: 3/2
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


That seems really quick!


----------



## Mia Kylie and Co

One step closer! 

Home: VGF
Title Company: Sterling Title
Offer made: 1/25
Offer accepted: 1/26
Sent to ROFR: 2/1
Passed ROFR: 2/21
Closing docs received: 2/28
Closing docs returned: 3/1
Seller returned closing docs: 3/1
Closing: 3/7?
Deed recorded: 3/7
Points in my account:


----------



## mbwhitti

Updating...called Member Admin today to check on membership number and they told me that they received our paperwork on 2/27 and have everything they need, but to call back on 3/16 due to the timeline that they say it takes. I later got a call from our listing agent because DVC contacted him about our zip code being wrong (he mentioned they were creating our membership account). Turns out our state was wrong.. the agent had put MI for Mississippi when it should be MS. Hope to have points before the end of the week.

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/16
Offer accepted: 1/16
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 2/16
Closing docs returned: 2/16
Title Company received docs: 2/20 (delay due to weekend and holiday)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/20 ?
Closing: 2/26
Deed recorded:2/26
Disney received paper work: 2/27
Points in my account:


----------



## Roguez

rehsu said:


> That seems really quick!



No quicker than most I've seen here... 

***UPDATE**
*
YAY!! Closed. Getting excited to book my first DVC trip! Just need to be patient for just a little longer...

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/23
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 2/24
Closing docs returned: 2/27
Confirmation of doc received: 3/2
*Closing: 3/4*
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## crazyventures

I've been waiting a month for my closing documents.


----------



## Nurse4kids

Alexa81 said:


> Who did you purchase through?



Sorry for the delay, just saw this.  I purchased through Buy and Sell DVC.  Bee Thaxton was my broker.  She is wonderful!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Home: BLT
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 1/17
Offer accepted: 1/17
Sent to ROFR: 1/18
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 2/22
Closing docs returned: 2/27
Seller returned closing docs: 3/5
Closing: 3/7
Deed recorded: 3/7 (pretty sure)
Points in my account: ????

This is my second resale purchase in a little over a year. We bought VGC direct in 2008/9 and then a VGC add-on last January that spoiled me with how fast the process was. We decided to do the add-on at BLT mostly for RunDisney events which I discovered last year  I'm hoping the points get in their quickly as 88 expire at the end of May. The long wait for the closing docs was painful, and of course we were out of the country when they came, which is why it took us almost a week to get them back. The seller took even longer due to the notary requirement (they both worked). Overall very smooth process so far, but of course took longer than I hoped. I'm sure most people say that


----------



## mbwhitti

***FINALLY DONE!!*** 50 days from start to finish!! 

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/16
Offer accepted: 1/16
Sent to ROFR: 1/17
Passed ROFR: 1/30
Closing docs received: 2/16
Closing docs returned: 2/16
Title Company received docs: 2/20 (delay due to weekend and holiday)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/20 ?
Closing: 2/26
Deed recorded:2/26
Disney received paper work: 2/27
Points in my account: 3/7


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: VGC
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 1/17
Offer accepted: 1/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/26
Passed ROFR: 2/13
Closing docs received: 2/13
Closing docs returned: 2/16 (However due to money transfer issues with my brokerage, didn't wire funds until 2/23. First Reliable Transfers said they had everything they needed (my/seller closing docs and wired funds on 2/23.))
Closing: 2/26 (I'm not sure I quite believe this since the deed was mysteriously recorded two days after I emailed asking why I hadn't heard anything since 2/23 (and never getting an answer until I made a followup phone call the morning it "coincidentally" recorded.))
Deed Recorded: 3/7
Points in my account:

I agree with the general consensus I've read on this board. Purchasing a DVC contract via resale can be frustrating at times, but I do think the money saved makes the frustration well worth it (hopefully anyway).


----------



## Roguez

***UPDATE***

This part when faster than I anticipated...


Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/23
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 2/24
Closing docs returned: 2/27
Confirmation of doc received: 3/2
Closing: 3/4
* Deed recorded: 3/6*
Points in my account:


----------



## Networth

**All Done**

Home: VGF
Title Company: First American Title
Offer Made: 1/2
Offer Accepted: 1/3
Sent to ROFR: 1/8
Passed ROFR: 1/16
Closing Docs received: 2/15
Closing Docs returned: 2/15
Seller returned closing docs: 2/23
Closing: 2/28
Deed Recording: 3/1
Points in our account:3/9


----------



## disney071010

Home: AKV
Title Company: Attorney's Office
Offer made: 2/6
Offer accepted: 2/7
Sent to ROFR: 2/8
Passed ROFR: 2/27
Closing docs received: 3/7
Closing docs returned: 3/8
Confirmation of doc received: 3/12
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## motherof5

Roguez said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> This part when faster than I anticipated...
> 
> 
> Home: OKW
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/20
> Offer accepted: 1/20
> Sent to ROFR: 1/23
> Passed ROFR: 2/7
> Closing docs received: 2/24
> Closing docs returned: 2/27
> Confirmation of doc received: 3/2
> Closing: 3/4
> * Deed recorded: 3/6*
> Points in my account:


Wow that was fast.  Mine was sent 3/1 and 3/8.  still no news.


----------



## motherof5

ILoveMyKellen said:


> Home: SSR
> Offer made: 10/15
> Offer accepted: 10/15
> Sent to ROFR: 10/17
> Passed ROFR: 11/1
> Closing docs received:11/20
> Closing docs sent back: 11/22
> Closed: 11/29
> Deed recorded: 11/29
> Points in my account: 12/5
> 
> Points loaded! YAY


curious people who have passed how long did it take and what company did you go with?


----------



## ILoveMyKellen

motherof5 said:


> curious people who have passed how long did it take and what company did you go with?



This time I used DVC Resale Market and it took just under two months from start to finish. My first contract I used ********** and it took 4 months because the sellers had an existing reservation. They were both good and I had no complaints with either.


----------



## motherof5

Thank you.  Just wondering if one resale market is better than another.  I know most advertise that they previously worked with Disney, but no one seems to know the logistics behind ROFR.  Some places say it takes full 30 days and others say usually 2 weeks.


----------



## MI_firefighter

Hopefully someone can steer me in the right direction. These boards are extremely helpful and there's a ton of information but sometimes that's a problem. I see that my deed was recorded yesterday (3/9) with Orange County. Now what? Do I call and if so, when? Do I just hang out and wait for a mailed package? I know that this has been asked and answered a lot but I appreciate any help that can be given.


----------



## wnielsen1

MI_firefighter said:


> Hopefully someone can steer me in the right direction. These boards are extremely helpful and there's a ton of information but sometimes that's a problem. I see that my deed was recorded yesterday (3/9) with Orange County. Now what? Do I call and if so, when? Do I just hang out and wait for a mailed package? I know that this has been asked and answered a lot but I appreciate any help that can be given.



How soon do you need to book?  Plan on 1-2 weeks after recording date before you can call and longer if you are going to wait for the mail.


----------



## crazyventures

Thought Aulani's notarization requirement would slow us down but we returned our documents quickly. 

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/23
Sent to ROFR: 1/24
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 3/9
Closing docs returned: 3/10 (EDD: 3/12)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## dancermommy1

How do you know your deed was recorded?


----------



## Networth

dancermommy1 said:


> How do you know your deed was recorded?



Search you name here:
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## dancermommy1

Networth said:


> Search you name here:
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


Found it, thanks!!!


----------



## DianeW

Home: OKW
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/25
Offer accepted: 1/25
Sent to ROFR: 1/25
Passed ROFR: 2/6
Closing docs received: 2/22
Closing docs returned: 2/23
Seller returned closing docs: 2/26
Closing: 3/2
Deed recorded: 3/2
Points in my account: 3/12


----------



## Sarabi's Cubs

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/9
Offer accepted: 1/9
Sent to ROFR: 1/10
Passed ROFR: 1/23
Closing docs received: 2/9
Closing docs returned: 2/12
Seller returned closing docs: 2/13
Closing: 2/19
Deed recorded: 3/2
Points in my account: 3/13


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: American Title
> Offer made: 1/17
> Offer accepted: 1/17
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18
> Passed ROFR: 1/30
> Closing docs received: 2/22
> Closing docs returned: 2/27
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/5
> Closing: 3/7
> Deed recorded: 3/7 (confirmed on website)
> Points in my account: 3/15!!!!
> 
> This is my second resale purchase in a little over a year. We bought VGC direct in 2008/9 and then a VGC add-on last January that spoiled me with how fast the process was. We decided to do the add-on at BLT mostly for RunDisney events which I discovered last year  I'm hoping the points get in their quickly as 88 expire at the end of May. The long wait for the closing docs was painful, and of course we were out of the country when they came, which is why it took us almost a week to get them back. The seller took even longer due to the notary requirement (they both worked). Overall very smooth process so far, but of course took longer than I hoped. I'm sure most people say that



Updating and editing above--contract appeared in my account this morning and points were available to book this afternoon. I just made three reservations in about 5 seconds flat, LOL! I still have about 50 points that need to be used by May, but I'm going to waitlist a better view for my April stay and see if it opens up.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/9
Offer accepted: 3/9
Sent to ROFR: 3/15
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:4/19/18
Closing docs returned:4/20/18
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## renzmari

Home: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer countered & accepted: 1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/26
Passed ROFR: 2/16
Closing docs received:3/3
Closing docs returned:3/12
Closing:3/20
Deed recorded:3/21 ?
Points in my account: ???
Already a member so hopefully my points will be deposited quickly!!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/14
Sent to ROFR: 2/19
Passed ROFR: 2/27
Closing docs received: 3/19
Closing docs returned: 3/20
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## MI_firefighter

Home: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/26
Offer accepted: 1/26
Sent to ROFR: 1/30
Passed ROFR: 2/16
Closing docs received: 3/2
Closing docs returned: 3/6 
Closing: 3/9
Deed recorded: 3/9
Points in my account: 3/20
First Vacation booked: 18 minutes after the points went into my account


----------



## Bruin_mouse

My deed recorded 3/7, and while I'm not in any hurry to book a trip, I did want to get onto the waitlist to buy add on points at BLT. Since this is my first DVC contract, aside from waiting for my welcome letter, I figured I have no way of knowing whether my account had been established yet since I didnt want to play Member Administration phone roulette. I was resigned to waiting for the letter when I thought to myself today: why not try calling the sales line and see what happens? Not that the CMs were rude before but their tone was definitely different this time. I was greeted with a "welcome home Sir," and the lady confirmed an email address that I had only given my resale broker, not Disney. I thought that was pretty neat. Also I was able to get on the waitlist. I didn't try to push for my membership number or anything, so not sure the guides will give you that, but it's nice to know I'm in the system.


----------



## jmbarnes101

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/15
Sent to ROFR: 2/26
Passed ROFR: 3/11
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Mia Kylie and Co

Finally complete!  Communication with our broker/title company was lacking.  Couldn't tell who was giving us the correct information throughout the process.  Title company told us everything was sent off to Disney on March 7th. I finally called MA on the 14th and was told they had just received docs the day before.  I saw account created on the 21st, but with no points. Was about to call MA again today, but thankfully I finally see our points loaded in the account. 

Home: VGF
Title Company: Sterling Title
Offer made: 1/25
Offer accepted: 1/26
Sent to ROFR: 2/1
Passed ROFR: 2/21
Closing docs received: 2/28
Closing docs returned: 3/1
Seller returned closing docs: 3/1
Closing: 3/7?
Deed recorded: 3/7
Points in my account: 3/22


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: VGC
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 1/17
Offer accepted: 1/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/26
Passed ROFR: 2/13
Closing docs received: 2/13
Closing docs returned: 2/16 
Closing: 2/26 
Deed Recorded: 3/7
Points in my account: 3/15

This is my first DVC contract, so the last date is the date on my welcome letter. I didn't receive my welcome letter until yesterday (3/26). I called this morning and setup my account in about 10 minutes. For everyone that's waiting hang in there, I couldn't even imagine writing this post a month ago!


----------



## beercity

Home: PVB
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 2/16
Offer accepted: 2/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/23
Passed ROFR: 3/9
Closing docs received: 3/20
Closing docs returned: 3/21 
Closing: 3/21 
Deed Recorded: 3/27
Points in my account: waiting patiently for a few days before I call


----------



## abbysmama

Home: VB
Title Company: Sterling Title Partners
Offer made: 2/9
Offer accepted: 2/9
Sent to ROFR: 2/13
Passed ROFR: 2/27
Closing docs received: 3/15
Closing docs returned: 3/15
Closing:?
Deed recorded: 3/28
Points in my account:


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/14
Sent to ROFR: 2/19
Passed ROFR: 2/27
Closing docs received: 3/19
Closing docs returned: 3/20
Seller returned closing docs:3/26(ish)
Closing:3/29
Deed recorded:3/29
Points in my account:


----------



## Spartan86

SSR 250 Feb
Timeshare Store
First American Title
Add on to existing DVC

Offer 2/2, accepted 2/3
Contract signed and sent to ROFR 2/5
Pass ROFR 2/16
Closing Docs Received 3/1
Closing Docs Returned 3/5
Received 3/6
Closing 3/28 (Seller had to correct deed)
Recorded on OCC 3/29
New membership established on DVC site 3/30
Points in account.....
We are running 3-4 weeks ahead of our spring 2017 timeline with First American


----------



## Spartan86

Points are in this morning. All done! 60 days start to finish.

SSR 250 Feb
Timeshare Store
First American Title
Add on to existing DVC

Offer 2/2, accepted 2/3
Contract signed and sent to ROFR 2/5
Pass ROFR 2/16
Closing Docs Received 3/1
Closing Docs Returned 3/5
Received 3/6
Closing 3/28 (Seller had to correct deed)
Recorded on OCC 3/29
New membership established on DVC site 3/30
Points in account 4/2


----------



## rehsu

Do you get an email so they let you know they got the sellers' paperwork or you have to wait in the dark?


----------



## Spartan86

rehsu said:


> Do you get an email so they let you know they got the sellers' paperwork or you have to wait in the dark?


I did not get an email regarding the sellers documents with either of my transactions with FA. Most recently I emailed asking for an update as I saw folks posting here with similar purchase and ROFR dates having closed almost two weeks prior. Their response was that we would close within a few days and that our seller had needed to redo the warranty deed. FA is not known for unsolicited updates.


----------



## rehsu

Spartan86 said:


> I did not get an email regarding the sellers documents with either of my transactions with FA. Most recently I emailed asking for an update as I saw folks posting here with similar purchase and ROFR dates having closed almost two weeks prior. Their response was that we would close within a few days and that our seller had needed to redo the warranty deed. FA is not known for unsolicited updates.


Thanks!
What’s FA? lol 
Edit: oh... First American I guess. I used Magic vacation title though


----------



## Spartan86

rehsu said:


> Thanks!
> What’s FA? lol
> Edit: oh... First American I guess. I used Magic vacation title though


You got it


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

UPDATED!!! WE PASSED ROFR 
Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/9
Offer accepted: 3/9
Sent to ROFR: 3/15
Passed ROFR: 4/3
Closing docs received: 4/19/18
Closing docs returned: 4/20/18
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Rylie Grite

.


----------



## crazyventures

I'm not sure if our sellers were slow in returning their documents or it's just the whole thing about Aulani resales taking longer but this process is taking forever. 

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/23
Sent to ROFR: 1/24
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 3/9
Closing docs returned: 3/10
Closing: 4/5 (Scheduled)
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

crazyventures said:


> I'm not sure if our sellers were slow in returning their documents or it's just the whole thing about Aulani resales taking longer but this process is taking forever.
> 
> Home: AUL
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 1/20
> Offer accepted: 1/23
> Sent to ROFR: 1/24
> Passed ROFR: 2/7
> Closing docs received: 3/9
> Closing docs returned: 3/10
> Closing: 4/5 (Scheduled)
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


WOW, It really is taking a long time.  Wonder way?


----------



## rehsu

Home: SSR
Total Points: 135
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/26 (at night)
Offer accepted: 2/27 (first thing in the morning)
Sent to ROFR: 2/28
Passed ROFR: 3/09
Closing docs received: 3/29
Closing docs returned: 3/29
Confirmation of doc received: 3/30
Sellers closing docs received: 4/03 (I emailed *** asking about it)
Closing: 4/05
Deed recorded: 4/05
Points in my account:


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/14
Sent to ROFR: 2/19
Passed ROFR: 2/27
Closing docs received: 3/19
Closing docs returned: 3/20
Seller returned closing docs:3/26(ish)
Closing:3/29
Deed recorded:3/29
Points in my account: 4/10


----------



## rehsu

Bruin_mouse said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/14
> Offer accepted: 2/14
> Sent to ROFR: 2/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/27
> Closing docs received: 3/19
> Closing docs returned: 3/20
> Seller returned closing docs:3/26(ish)
> Closing:3/29
> Deed recorded:3/29
> Points in my account: 4/10


Were you already a DVC member? If not, did you call or waited for the letter? Thanks!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

rehsu said:


> We’re you already a DVC member? If not, did you call or waited for the letter? Thanks!



I was already a member...for a about a month.

My first contract (at VGC) recorded on March 7th and I got my welcome letter March 26th. The letter itself was dated March 15th, so I assume that's the date I became a member. (As an aside, I called the DVC sales line around that time and I was definitely in the system. I probably could have pushed for my member number but didn't.) It seems like such a mixed bag with who you get at Member Administration, and I didn't have a trip in the foreseeable future, so I just waited for the letter. Once I had the letter I called Member Services and had my account setup in 10 minutes. I know the wait is agonizing but hang in there! I never thought I'd be the one in the position to tell someone how this all works.


----------



## jmbarnes101

I'm being told it could take up to another month before everything gets settled and I get my information to make a trip. I'm trying to plan a trip for the week after November so I'm getting a little antsy.

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/15
Sent to ROFR: 2/26
Passed ROFR: 3/11
Closing docs received: 3/26
Closing docs returned: 3/27
Seller returned closing docs: 4/5
Closing: 4/11
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## crazyventures

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/23
Sent to ROFR: 1/24
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 3/9
Closing docs returned: 3/10
Closing: 4/5 
Deed recorded: 4/11
Points in my account:


----------



## meggybear17

Our deed was recorded 4/4 so I called just to give it a shot today. I think I spoke with option 2? Anyway the woman I spoke to was very nice. She asked for the sellers name as well as the contract number. Even knew where on my fidelity contract to find that number. Said Disney received the info on 4/9 and it will take another two weeks. Should I just wait or try again next week? We’re anxious to book a January trip!


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Here are my two closing timelines as the seller (2 different brokers and title companies):

SELLER

Home: BLT
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 1/15
Offer accepted: 1/15
Sent to ROFR: 1/16
Passed ROFR: 1/22 (less than a week)
Closing docs received: 1/25
Closing docs returned:1/26 (2/5 buyer returned closing docs)
Closing: 2/5 
Deed recorded: 2/6
Points OUT of my account: 2 weeks after deed recording


SELLER

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/28
Offer accepted: 2/28
Sent to ROFR: 3/2
Passed ROFR: 3/23
Closing docs received: 4/3
Closing docs returned: 4/6 (4/12 buyer returned closing docs)
Closing: 4/13 
Deed recorded: 4/16
Points OUT of my account: ?


----------



## PatMcDuck

Home: WL-BR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/14
Sent to ROFR: 2/22
Passed ROFR: 3/2
Closing docs received: 3/19
Closing docs returned: 4/9 (We were waiting for funds from our BCV sale)
Seller returned closing docs:3/21
Closing:4/16 (Delay was on US, same reason as above)
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/7
Offer accepted: 3/7
Sent to ROFR: 3/13
Passed ROFR: 3/28
Closing docs received: 4/17
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## rehsu

Finally done! 

Home: SSR
Total Points: 135
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/26 
Offer accepted: 2/27
Sent to ROFR: 2/28
Passed ROFR: 3/09
Closing docs received: 3/29
Closing docs returned: 3/29
Confirmation of doc received: 3/30
Sellers closing docs received: 4/03 (I emailed *** asking about it)
Closing: 4/05
Deed recorded: 4/05
Points in my account: 04/18


----------



## crazyventures

Bruin_mouse said:


> Home: AUL
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 3/7
> Offer accepted: 3/7
> Sent to ROFR: 3/13
> Passed ROFR: 3/28
> Closing docs received: 4/17
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



They were faster with your closing docs than they were with ours! Our closing docs took a month and now we're still waiting for our points show up in our account.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

crazyventures said:


> They were faster with your closing docs than they were with ours! Our closing docs took a month and now we're still waiting for our points show up in our account.



It's funny you noticed that, I was stalking your posts to see when I should expect my closing docs. I happened to sell some stock to pay for it on Monday and then was kicking myself for doing that since I shouldn't have received closing docs until the end of next week. I got home Monday and lo and behold, there they were on my door step. I will say, their closing docs were the most impressive looking by of the three I've done. I push paper for a living, and those docs were all squared away. Sorry to complement FA @thelionqueen


----------



## jmbarnes101

How long do I need to wait before I can try and get my membership number and login from Disney? I want to make end of November plans if possible, 25-28, and that 7 month mark is happening very soon. I’m hoping for OKW or AKL.


----------



## rehsu

jmbarnes101 said:


> How long do I need to wait before I can try and get my membership number and login from Disney? I want to make end of November plans if possible, 25-28, and that 7 month mark is happening very soon. I’m hoping for OKW or AKL.


I was able to get my membership number 13 days after the deed was recorded and when I logged in my points were already available. I read that some people got their number around 8 days later but it took a couple more days for the points to be in their account.


----------



## jmbarnes101

Thank you rehsu. I called in today and they gave me what I needed so I could log in.

This long process is over until next time, happy dance!!! Someday I hope to purchase direct and become a real boy.
Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/14
Offer accepted: 2/15
Sent to ROFR: 2/26
Passed ROFR: 3/11
Closing docs received: 3/26
Closing docs returned: 3/27
Seller returned closing docs: 4/5
Closing: 4/11
Deed recorded: 4/12
Points in my account: 4/23 (I'm not sure when they actually came in)


----------



## jjwelch24

WE PASSED ROFR AFTER 38 DAYS.  I HOPE THE REST IS FASTER.

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/12
Offer accepted: 3/13
Sent to ROFR: 3/16
Passed ROFR: 4/23
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## nikerbokers

Home: PVB
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 3/22
Offer accepted: 3/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/4
Passed ROFR: 4/19
Closing docs received: 4/24
Closing docs returned: 4/25
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account: 

My 2nd and final contract. My first was 160 at VGC and this is 100 at Poly. Same UY. Oh happy day!!!!


----------



## jjwelch24

Updated

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/12
Offer accepted: 3/13
Sent to ROFR: 3/16
Passed ROFR: 4/23
Closing docs received: 4/26
Closing docs returned: 4/27
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## crazyventures

Final Update

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/20
Offer accepted: 1/23
Sent to ROFR: 1/24
Passed ROFR: 2/7
Closing docs received: 3/9
Closing docs returned: 3/10
Closing: 4/5 
Deed recorded: 4/11
Points in my account: 4/27 (not sure when they were uploaded but we're already DVC members)

Hope I didn't scare any other Aulani buyers with our long timeline. We got our final documents back (and a nice little refund for overpayment) and it looks like our sellers didn't sign their documents until March 29. Hopefully it goes by more quickly for others!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

crazyventures said:


> Final Update
> 
> Hope I didn't scare any other Aulani buyers with our long timeline. We got our final documents back (and a nice little refund for overpayment) and it looks like our sellers didn't sign their documents until March 29. Hopefully it goes by more quickly for others!



Congratulations! I can't speak for @jjwelch24 but since there are so few of us on here it's been nice to have some company. Thanks for posting!


----------



## NLW814

jmbarnes101 said:


> Thank you rehsu. I called in today and they gave me what I needed so I could log in.
> 
> This long process is over until next time, happy dance!!! Someday I hope to purchase direct and become a real boy.
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/14
> Offer accepted: 2/15
> Sent to ROFR: 2/26
> Passed ROFR: 3/11
> Closing docs received: 3/26
> Closing docs returned: 3/27
> Seller returned closing docs: 4/5
> Closing: 4/11
> Deed recorded: 4/12
> Points in my account: 4/23 (I'm not sure when they actually came in)



Could you tell me what number/department you called? I’m not even sure where to start.


----------



## jjwelch24

For our Aulani time frame the holdup was ROFR.  The title company sent out closing documents the day after the ROFR was waived.  Hopefully the rest of the process will go that quickly.  We have international sellers though so that might slow it down.


----------



## jimonb

Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/5
Offer accepted: 2/5
Sent to ROFR: 2/7
Passed ROFR: 2/28
Closing docs received: 3/14
Closing docs returned: 4/23(had a close after date of 4/23/18)
Seller returned closing docs: before 4/23
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account: 

First American received my documents on 4/24, got an email on 4/27 saying closing would be in the next 3-5 business days, is it normal to take that long from receipt of documents?


----------



## DDWeg

First American
Sent to ROFR: 3/5
Seller error so sent again: 3/28
*ROFR EXERCISED: 4/25
ROFR WAIVED: 4/27*
Closing docs received: 4/30
Closing docs returned: 4/30
Closing seller docs returned: 
Closing date:
Deed:
Points:

Has anyone ever had the ROFR exercised and then 2 days later Disney waives their ROFR?


----------



## sndral

DDWeg said:


> First American
> Sent to ROFR: 3/5
> Seller error so sent again: 3/28
> *ROFR EXERCISED: 4/25
> ROFR WAIVED: 4/27*
> Closing docs received: 4/30
> Closing docs returned: 4/30
> Closing seller docs returned:
> Closing date:
> Deed:
> Points:
> 
> Has anyone ever had the ROFR exercised and then 2 days later Disney waives their ROFR?


I’ve never read of that happening. I wonder if the broker made a mistake and sent you the wrong email initially? I suppose DVC could have made the same mistake.


----------



## DDWeg

It actually WAS DVC! First American showed us. It was a rollercoaster of emotions but happy with the outcome! It’s going to be tight between getting the 190 points and using them before the Aug use year. I wish I could get into the ressie system and see if it’s even possible but not til we’re “members”. I’ll take whatever I can get so I don’t lose the points!


----------



## Madame

Home: BCV
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 3/23
Offer accepted: 3/23
Sent to ROFR: 3/27
Passed ROFR: 4/9
Closing docs received: 5/1
Closing docs returned: 5/1
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/7
Offer accepted: 3/7
Sent to ROFR: 3/13
Passed ROFR: 3/28
Closing docs received: 4/17
Closing docs returned: 4/20
Closing: 4/26
Deed recorded: 4/26
Points in my account:


----------



## Drewferin

Might be a stupid question but... Why is there a long wait between Passed ROFR and Closing docs received for all Title companies? Is this hold up with Disney to the Title company or simply the Title companies not being staffed at high enough levels? Seems like a 3 to 4 week wait is pretty normal.


----------



## kms75

Drewferin said:


> Might be a stupid question but... Why is there a long wait between Passed ROFR and Closing docs received for all Title companies? Is this hold up with Disney to the Title company or simply the Title companies not being staffed at high enough levels? Seems like a 3 to 4 week wait is pretty normal.


Has to do with the estoppel process.


----------



## kms75

Drewferin said:


> Might be a stupid question but... Why is there a long wait between Passed ROFR and Closing docs received for all Title companies? Is this hold up with Disney to the Title company or simply the Title companies not being staffed at high enough levels? Seems like a 3 to 4 week wait is pretty normal.


My broker gave me this to help with understanding the timeline:

Closing takes an estimated 10-12 weeks

Hilton Head, Aulani and Grand Californian may take an additional  2-4 weeks as these are attorney states and not closed by a title company.

The title Company will send the contract to Disney.  Disney has 30 days to review.

Once it comes back from ROFR we have to wait on Disney to  send the estoppel before the closing documents can be prepared. This has been taking 3-4 weeks after ROFR.

The title company sends out the closing documents normally within 72 hours of receiving the estoppel.

After ALL closing documents from the buyer and seller, are received back the final Point Activity Summary is ordered from Disney  (3-5) business days.

The deed is then sent to the county for recording  this takes up to 72 hours if no holidays or weekends.

Once it is recorded they send it back to the title company.  The title company sends it to overnight to Disney.

Disney then has 3-4 weeks to upload your information and send your membership letter.  When you get the letter you will call them for an activation code.  If you are a current member the points will show up on your Dashboard in 10-14 business days.

The seller s funds will be mailed 10-14 days after Disney receives the recorded documents.  This allows sufficient time for property transfer.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

kms75 said:


> Hilton Head, Aulani and Grand Californian may take an additional 2-4 weeks as these are attorney states and not closed by a title company.



I think you may be right about HHI. My Aulani and Grand Californian contracts have been handled by a title company.


----------



## kms75

Bruin_mouse said:


> I think you may be right about HHI. My Aulani and Grand Californian contracts have been handled by a title company.


Good catch!  I just emailed her to ask for some clarification!


----------



## M_T

Can I call Disney and get the membership number before the "welcome package" arrives? 

Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/8
Offer accepted: 2/8
Sent to ROFR: 2/14
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received:3/16 (5:50am EST email , was suprised)
Closing docs returned: 3/16
Closing: 4/1 
Deed recorded: 4/1 
Points in my account:


----------



## rehsu

M_T said:


> Can I call Disney and get the membership number before the "welcome package" arrives?
> 
> Home: AKV
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/8
> Offer accepted: 2/8
> Sent to ROFR: 2/14
> Passed ROFR: 2/23
> Closing docs received:3/16 (5:50am EST email , was suprised)
> Closing docs returned: 3/16
> Closing: 4/1
> Deed recorded: 4/1
> Points in my account:


You have been waiting for over a month? You should totally call. Ask for your membership number then get transferred to member services to get your activation code and club ID. Disney says it takes them around 2 weeks to create your account once the deed is recorded.


----------



## M_T

rehsu said:


> You have been waiting for over a month? You should totally call. Ask for your membership number then get transferred to member services to get your activation code and club ID. Disney says it takes them around 2 weeks to create your account once the deed is recorded.




Nah , i have only been waiting a few days  .. Took so long to finish I just want the final steps done.


----------



## rehsu

M_T said:


> Nah , i have only been waiting a few days  .. Took so long to finish I just want the final steps done.


But you closed on April 1st


----------



## M_T

rehsu said:


> But you closed on April 1st



Ooops .... that was 5/1 - so long I forgot a month LOL

Closing: 5/1
Deed recorded: 5/1
Points in my account:


----------



## Madame

UPDATED

Home: BCV
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 3/23
Offer accepted: 3/23
Sent to ROFR: 3/27
Passed ROFR: 4/9
Closing docs received: 5/1
Closing docs returned: 5/1
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/5
Deed recorded: 5/7
Points in my account:


----------



## Drewferin

Well my contract is moving along...

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/8
Offer accepted: 4/10
Sent to ROFR: 4/11
Passed ROFR: 5/4
Closing docs received: 5/7
Closing docs returned: 5/8
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Babydreamz

Home: SSR
Title Company: 1st American
Offer made: 4/4
Offer accepted: 4/5
Sent to ROFR: 4/6
Passed ROFR: 4/13
Closing docs received: 5/3
Closing docs returned: 5/4
Seller returned closing docs: 5/7
Closing: 5/10 morning
Deed recorded: 5/10 afternoon
Account showing new contract: 5/21 (no points yet)
Points in my account: 5/23 (sometime between 5pm and 7pm.)


----------



## nikerbokers

nikerbokers said:


> Home: PVB
> Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
> Offer made: 3/22
> Offer accepted: 3/26
> Sent to ROFR: 4/4
> Passed ROFR: 4/19
> Closing docs received: 4/24
> Closing docs returned: 4/25
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> My 2nd and final contract. My first was 160 at VGC and this is 100 at Poly. Same UY. Oh happy day!!!!



Seller still has not returned docs... title called seller on Wednesday and was told they should be in today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nates

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/27
Offer accepted: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 3/28
Passed ROFR: 4/9
Closing docs received: 5/2
Closing docs returned: 5/4
Closing: 5/8
Deed recorded: 5/10
Points in my account:


----------



## LYSE

My sellers made a mistake on their closing docs and i'm getting antsy :-(

Is closing normally only a few days after both parties have submitted docs?

If so that makes me feel better but I'm still sweating hurrying the process along since I'll have UY17 to burn before they expire.

*edit 

I didn't realize what thread I was on! I see that is the case  well I might as well just join the thread and submit all my dates.


----------



## M_T

Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/8
Offer accepted: 2/8
Sent to ROFR: 2/14
Passed ROFR: 2/23
Closing docs received:3/16 (5:50am EST email , was suprised)
Closing docs returned: 3/16
Sellers docs returbed: 4/27  <-- edit: added ... took forever
Closing: 5/1
Deed recorded: 5/1
Points in my account: 5/11
Welcome email from DVC: 5/14

Done!


----------



## Drewferin

Updated 

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/8
Offer accepted: 4/10
Sent to ROFR: 4/11
Passed ROFR: 5/4
Closing docs received: 5/7
Closing docs returned: 5/8
Closing: 5/15
Deed recorded: 5/15
Points in my account:


----------



## Madame

Madame said:


> UPDATED
> 
> Home: BCV
> Title Company: ***
> Offer made: 3/23
> Offer accepted: 3/23
> Sent to ROFR: 3/27
> Passed ROFR: 4/9
> Closing docs received: 5/1
> Closing docs returned: 5/1
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 5/5
> Deed recorded: 5/7
> Points in my account:


Still no points in my acct.  Anyone had their new contract added to an existing membership lately.  Same UY, different resort.


----------



## TexasChick123

Madame said:


> Still no points in my acct.  Anyone had their new contract added to an existing membership lately.  Same UY, different resort.



I read somewhere that Disney claims to be about a month behind. I don’t know if this is true or not, but that’s what the person said.


----------



## kboo

Madame said:


> Still no points in my acct.  Anyone had their new contract added to an existing membership lately.  Same UY, different resort.





TexasChick123 said:


> I read somewhere that Disney claims to be about a month behind. I don’t know if this is true or not, but that’s what the person said.



I'm in ROFR (only like 3 days in) for a contract that has points expiring 7.31.18. I guess I should be kissing those points goodbye.


----------



## Babydreamz

Madame said:


> Still no points in my acct.  Anyone had their new contract added to an existing membership lately.  Same UY, different resort.





TexasChick123 said:


> I read somewhere that Disney claims to be about a month behind. I don’t know if this is true or not, but that’s what the person said.



We closed on our add on on 5/10. Same resort same UY. Still no sign of points. I'm getting antsy wanting to book another trip.

ETA deed was recorded same day that afternoon.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/7
Offer accepted: 3/7
Sent to ROFR: 3/13
Passed ROFR: 3/28
Closing docs received: 4/17
Closing docs returned: 4/20
Closing: 4/26
Deed recorded: 4/26
Points in my account: 5/21

I wouldn't let the delay for getting points into my account scare people too much. My escrow agent at the title company sent an e-mail to Disney last Thursday (5/17) after I asked why the contract still wasn't showing in my online account. Two hours after she did the contract magically appeared in my account. Looks like it just got lost on someone's desk. Unlike my BLT contract though, it did take a couple of days for my points to appear. Good luck to everyone that's still waiting!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/29
Offer accepted: 4/2
Sent to ROFR: 4/3
Passed ROFR: 4/25
Closing docs received: 5/18
Closing docs returned: 5/21
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Rylie Grite

.


----------



## Ms.Minnie

Home: BWV
Title Company: TRCS, Inc
Offer made: 4/16
Offer accepted: 4/16
Sent to ROFR: 4/17
Passed ROFR: 5/3
Closing docs received: 5/15
Closing docs returned: 5/16
Seller returned closing docs: 5/21
Closing: 5/22
Deed recorded: 5/22
Account showing new contract: Not yet
Points in my account: Not yet


----------



## jjwelch24

UPDATED

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/12
Offer accepted: 3/13
Sent to ROFR: 3/16
Passed ROFR: 4/23
Closing docs received: 4/26
Closing docs returned: 4/27
Seller returned closing docs: 5/23
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

UPDATE:
Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/9
Offer accepted: 3/9
Sent to ROFR: 3/15
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:4/19/18
Closing docs returned:4/20/18
Seller returned closing docs:5/17/18
Closing:5/23/18
Deed recorded:5/24/18
Points in my account:6/4/18

After almost of 3 months we are finally done and have our points to book our trip.  This was a extremely long process that I am very happy is finally over!


----------



## Drewferin

Man the time between Deed recorded and creation of a new account by Disney is killing me... Looks like this should take 10 to 14 days but I'm now on day 14 and haven't heard anything  checking spam filters, refreshing... ughhh


----------



## DaveNan

Drewferin said:


> Man the time between Deed recorded and creation of a new account by Disney is killing me... Looks like this should take 10 to 14 days but I'm now on day 14 and haven't heard anything  checking spam filters, refreshing... ughhh


You might want to give member admin a call.   Sometimes the account is created just the communication is slow.


----------



## Discanucksw

Just received confirmation that our contract passed and getting ready to send the documents and payment to the title company.

I've read that some people have needed to go through their documents carefully and make changes.

From the ones I received, it seems pretty straightforward. Anything in particular I need to be mindful of?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Drewferin said:


> Man the time between Deed recorded and creation of a new account by Disney is killing me... Looks like this should take 10 to 14 days but I'm now on day 14 and haven't heard anything  checking spam filters, refreshing... ughhh



When you say refreshing, are you an existing member? If not, you'll have to wait for a letter from DVC or call in to Member Admin (if they'll give you the information over the phone). I never received an e-mail.


----------



## Drewferin

Well called member services and they didn't have me in their system yet   They transferred me to a nice woman whom checked on where it was in the process and she indicated they hadn't received the closed deed... Maybe I'll try again next week and check. Strange that DVC doesn't have this info 14 days after the deed was recorded.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Drewferin said:


> Well called member services and they didn't have me in their system yet   They transferred me to a nice woman whom checked on where it was in the process and she indicated they hadn't received the closed deed... Maybe I'll try again next week and check. Strange that DVC doesn't have this info 14 days after the deed was recorded.



Who is your title company?


----------



## Drewferin

Whositsgalore said:


> Who is your title company?



Magic Vacation Title. Maybe I should call or email them as well... Ughhh


----------



## Drewferin

Updated

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/8
Offer accepted: 4/10
Sent to ROFR: 4/11
Passed ROFR: 5/4
Closing docs received: 5/7
Closing docs returned: 5/8
Closing: 5/15
Deed recorded: 5/17 -- (Checked Orange County FL website). This is 2 days after closing.
Points in my account: As of 5/24 DVC hasnt even received my info from Title company.


----------



## TexasChick123

Drewferin said:


> Updated
> 
> Home: AKV
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/8
> Offer accepted: 4/10
> Sent to ROFR: 4/11
> Passed ROFR: 5/4
> Closing docs received: 5/7
> Closing docs returned: 5/8
> Closing: 5/15
> Deed recorded: 5/17 -- (Checked Orange County FL website). This is 2 days after closing.
> Points in my account: As of 5/24 DVC hasnt even received my info from Title company.



If you are concerned about it, contact the title company and ask them when they sent everything over to Disney after the deed was recorded.  However, don't be surprised if the holdup is on Disney's end.  A lot of people in that department are on vacation right now for the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Madame

Madame said:


> Still no points in my acct.  Anyone had their new contract added to an existing membership lately.  Same UY, different resort.


Thank goodness I'm not looking to book a reservation, because there are still no points in my account.  Monday will be 3 weeks and given that it's a holiday I'm assuming that it's going to take at least 3.5-4 weeks to see points in my account.  The deed was recorded and Disney was notified May 7 according to the OCC.  The contract was added May 21 and still . 

I'm a fairly patient person, but I'm getting concerned about the points sitting in the previous owner's acct.  Does anyone know if the points are removed from the previous owner's acct once the contract shows up in the new owner's acct?


----------



## Madame

Madame said:


> Thank goodness I'm not looking to book a reservation, because there are still no points in my account.  Monday will be 3 weeks and given that it's a holiday I'm assuming that it's going to take at least 3.5-4 weeks to see points in my account.  The deed was recorded and Disney was notified May 7 according to the OCC.  The contract was added May 21 and still .
> 
> I'm a fairly patient person, but I'm getting concerned about the points sitting in the previous owner's acct.  Does anyone know if the points are removed from the previous owner's acct once the contract shows up in the new owner's acct?


Got my welcome home letter aaaaaand still no points in my acct


----------



## TexasChick123

Madame said:


> Got my welcome home letter aaaaaand still no points in my acct



Yikes. I’d be giving them a call.


----------



## Madame

TexasChick123 said:


> Yikes. I’d be giving them a call.


I did.  They are clueless!  No idea where my points are or why they are not there.  One rep told me to contact “where I bought from” as if they’d know where the points are.  I’m beyond concerned & on seriously annoyed now.


----------



## TexasChick123

Madame said:


> I did.  They are clueless!  No idea where my points are or why they are not there.  One rep told me to contact “where I bought from” as if they’d know where the points are.  I’m beyond concerned & on seriously annoyed now.



Call member administration and ask to be connected to the person who inputs the points into your account/whomever currently has your file. Escalate to a manager if necessary. I wouldn’t get off of the phone until they got to the bottom of it.


----------



## Madame

UPDATED

Home: BCV
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 3/23
Offer accepted: 3/23
Sent to ROFR: 3/27
Passed ROFR: 4/9
Closing docs received: 5/1
Closing docs returned: 5/1
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/5
Deed recorded: 5/7
Points in my account: 5/31

I wrote a very nice letter to customer satisfaction this AM explaining that I couldn't possibly entertain buying more points if I were fired from my job for hanging out on the phone for hours for days on end.  I even added a smiley face .

Got a voicemail on my phone 2 hrs later.  An hour later points were manually loaded


----------



## nikerbokers

Updated!!!!

Home: PVB
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 3/22
Offer accepted: 3/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/4
Passed ROFR: 4/19
Closing docs received: 4/24
Closing docs returned: 4/25
Seller returned closing docs: 5/11
Closing: 5/11
Deed recorded: 5/14
Points in my account: 5/30


----------



## hoserland

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 4/20/18
Offer Accepted: 4/20/18
Sent to ROFR: 4/24/18
Passed ROFR: 5/11/18
Closing docs received: 5/17/18
Closing docs returned: 5/23/18
Closing: 5/24/18
Deed recorded: 5/25/18
Points in my account:


----------



## jjwelch24

UPDATED - One last Step to go

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/12
Offer accepted: 3/13
Sent to ROFR: 3/16
Passed ROFR: 4/23
Closing docs received: 4/26
Closing docs returned: 4/27
Seller returned closing docs: 5/23
Closing: 5/23
Deed recorded: 5/25
Points in my account:


----------



## Drewferin

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/8
Offer accepted: 4/10
Sent to ROFR: 4/11
Passed ROFR: 5/4
Closing docs received: 5/7
Closing docs returned: 5/8
Closing: 5/15
Deed recorded: 5/17 
Points in my account: 6/4


----------



## Whositsgalore

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted:5/4
Sent to ROFR: 5/4 
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 

Emailed Cammy at First American on Friday (6/1), she said my contract was still going through estoppel.   Sure seems like a long time to check a couple things. I'm starting to think all this extra time in estoppel is just a good excuse for the title company to use.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/29
Offer accepted: 4/2
Sent to ROFR: 4/3
Passed ROFR: 4/25
Closing docs received: 5/18
Closing docs returned: 5/21
Closing: 5/30
Deed recorded: 5/30
Points in my account:


----------



## hoserland

UPDATED
Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 4/20/18
Offer Accepted: 4/20/18
Sent to ROFR: 4/24/18
Passed ROFR: 5/11/18
Closing docs received: 5/17/18
Closing docs returned: 5/23/18
Closing: 5/24/18
Deed recorded: 5/25/18
Points in my account: 6/5/18

Probably bumped up the account creation because I purchase 75 points direct and they needed my resale to come in so the direct points could be purchased. (AKV Dec waitlist was 4 days)


----------



## NewbieMom

It seems the time between passing ROFR and receiving closing docs (is this the estoppel phase?) varies from a few days to a few weeks. Is Disney the bottleneck or the title company?


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

I've been waiting for closing docs for 20 days now.  Am I allowed to whine yet?    I've checked in with *** on multiple occasions and they just keep telling me that they're waiting for estoppel from Disney.  We've been working on buying resale since March (lost one to ROFR, another deal fell apart due to seller not having the points they thought they had).  I'm so ready to be done with this process.  Anyone else on the same timing right now?


----------



## TexasChick123

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> I've been waiting for closing docs for 20 days now.  Am I allowed to whine yet?    I've checked in with *** on multiple occasions and they just keep telling me that they're waiting for estoppel from Disney.  We've been working on buying resale since March (lost one to ROFR, another deal fell apart due to seller not having the points they thought they had).  I'm so ready to be done with this process.  Anyone else on the same timing right now?



Two key DVD employees in charge of resales went on vacation until this first week of June. Everything has slowed quite a bit because of it.  We passed a couple of weeks ago, and nothing yet. My broker told me when we passed that it may take up to 4 weeks with the pace they’ve been moving at lately. Yikes!


----------



## mlittig

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/21
Offer accepted: 4/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/24
Passed ROFR: 5/7
Closing docs received: 5/16
Closing docs returned: 5/30 (I was in Disney World when I received the paperwork so it took a while to do my end)
Seller returned closing docs: 5/21
Closing: 6/5
Deed recorded: 6/5/18 @ 1:35 PM 
Points in my account:
This is my first DVC contract so I still have to wait for Disney's welcome letter


----------



## kboo

TexasChick123 said:


> Two key DVD employees in charge of resales went on vacation until this first week of June. Everything has slowed quite a bit because of it.  We passed a couple of weeks ago, and nothing yet. My broker told me when we passed that it may take up to 4 weeks with the pace they’ve been moving at lately. Yikes!



WAHHHH. Looks like my expiring points may make it into my account the last week of July if everything goes quickly. And they expire 7/31.


----------



## kms75

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> I've been waiting for closing docs for 20 days now.  Am I allowed to whine yet?    I've checked in with *** on multiple occasions and they just keep telling me that they're waiting for estoppel from Disney.  We've been working on buying resale since March (lost one to ROFR, another deal fell apart due to seller not having the points they thought they had).  I'm so ready to be done with this process.  Anyone else on the same timing right now?


Speaking from a seller's POV, I had ROFR waived on 5/3 and received closing documents on 5/25.  Both myself and the buyer had everything back to the title company on 5/30.  Now waiting for Disney to provide the final points summary, which has been requested twice now from Disney, before it can go to closing.  As mentioned above, two key personnel that provide this information have been out and one doesn't return until tomorrow.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Home: SSR
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/25
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/27
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/6/18
Closing docs returned: 6/7/18
Confirmation of doc received:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## disneyeveryyear

mlittig said:


> Home: OKW
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/21
> Offer accepted: 4/22
> Sent to ROFR: 4/24
> Passed ROFR: 5/7
> Closing docs received: 5/16
> Closing docs returned: 5/30 (I was in Disney World when I received the paperwork so it took a while to do my end)
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/21
> Closing: 6/5
> Deed recorded: 6/5/18 @ 1:35 PM
> Points in my account:
> This is my first DVC contract so I still have to wait for Disney's welcome letter



I look at the fact that you went to ROFR 3 days before I did, but I am just now receiving closing docs and you are already recorded.

Crazy isn't it?


----------



## Mumof4mice

Home: PVB
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 4/26
Offer accepted: 4/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/27
Passed ROFR: 5/29
Closing docs received: 6/6
Closing docs returned: 6/6
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 

Our first contract. So excited!   

Closing documents were received only a week after the long rofr period. Feels like we're finally making some progress. 

We're still going to miss the 7 month booking window for our January trip though


----------



## Mumof4mice

kboo said:


> WAHHHH. Looks like my expiring points may make it into my account the last week of July if everything goes quickly. And they expire 7/31.


Time for a last minute bungalow stay!


----------



## Gryhndmom

kboo said:


> WAHHHH. Looks like my expiring points may make it into my account the last week of July if everything goes quickly. And they expire 7/31.





Mumof4mice said:


> Time for a last minute bungalow stay!



If I wasn’t having my master bath remodeled at end of July I would so volunteer to go with @kboo to sit on that lovely Lanai at the bungalow and have adult beverages!


----------



## mlittig

disneyeveryyear said:


> I look at the fact that you went to ROFR 3 days before I did, but I am just now receiving closing docs and you are already recorded.
> 
> Crazy isn't it?



It is totally crazy, disneyeveryyear and there is not rhyme or reason for it  Because I was in Disney and with the Memorial Day holiday, it actually took me two weeks to return my closing documents  I wonder how much sooner it would have happened  What title company are you using? Pixie dust your close quickly


----------



## kboo

Mumof4mice said:


> Time for a last minute bungalow stay!





Gryhndmom said:


> If I wasn’t having my master bath remodeled at end of July I would so volunteer to go with @kboo to sit on that lovely Lanai at the bungalow and have adult beverages!



Unfortunately the bungalows are 160 points a night at the end of July! But a CCV cabin is 121 for a weeknight....


----------



## Mumof4mice

I guess a CCV cabin will have to do


----------



## Whositsgalore

disneyeveryyear said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 4/25
> Offer accepted: 4/25
> Sent to ROFR: 4/27
> Passed ROFR: 5/23
> Closing docs received: 6/6/18
> Closing docs returned: 6/7/18
> Confirmation of doc received:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



This is awesome. We passed ROFR the same day as you but we are still “patiently” awaiting closing docs.


----------



## Whositsgalore

Mumof4mice said:


> Home: PVB
> Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
> Offer made: 4/26
> Offer accepted: 4/26
> Sent to ROFR: 4/27
> Passed ROFR: 5/29
> Closing docs received: 6/6
> Closing docs returned: 6/6
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> 
> Our first contract. So excited!
> 
> Closing documents were received only a week after the long rofr period. Feels like we're finally making some progress.
> 
> We're still going to miss the 7 month booking window for our January trip though



January may still be easy to book though. We passed ROFR 6 days before you and still don’t have closing docs.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Whositsgalore said:


> This is awesome. We passed ROFR the same day as you but we are still “patiently” awaiting closing docs.



Good luck, I hope you get them soon.  My closing agent indicates that my closing date is 6/18, so I don't need to FedEx paperwork and check.  I was hoping it would close sooner, but now I am not sure.


----------



## sndral

kboo said:


> Unfortunately the bungalows are 160 points a night at the end of July! But a CCV cabin is 121 for a weeknight....





Mumof4mice said:


> I guess a CCV cabin will have to do


Wait, what, kboo is hosting a resale purchase is finally over pajama party at a CCV cabin the end of July - let me check SW flights from the west coast


----------



## Mumof4mice

Whositsgalore said:


> January may still be easy to book though. We passed ROFR 6 days before you and still don’t have closing docs.



This process is designed to challenge the most patient of us! You think you are finally making progress when you walk right into a brick wall…  good luck!


----------



## Gryhndmom

kboo said:


> Unfortunately the bungalows are 160 points a night at the end of July! But a CCV cabin is 121 for a weeknight....



Well ...okay !



Mumof4mice said:


> I guess a CCV cabin will have to do



Should we pack now or maybe wait ?!



sndral said:


> Wait, what, kboo is hosting a resale purchase is finally over pajama party at a CCV cabin the end of July - let me check SW flights from the west coast



Maybe the plane could stop in San Antonio and pick me up on the way!

Seriously @kboo I hope all goes well with closing.


----------



## Unicorn Dreams

Home: Polynesian
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/04
Offer accepted: 4/05
Sent to ROFR: 4/09
Passed ROFR: 5/1
Closing docs received: 5/15
Closing docs returned: 5/21
Seller returned closing docs: 5/22
Closing: 5/29
Deed recorded: 5/29
Account showing new contract: 6/04
Points in my account: 6/08 (could be earlier)


----------



## Whositsgalore

Progress!

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted:5/4
Sent to ROFR: 5/4 
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/8
Closing docs returned: 6/8
Closing: 
Deed recorded:


----------



## LYSE

hoserland said:


> UPDATED
> Home: AKV
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 4/20/18
> Offer Accepted: 4/20/18
> Sent to ROFR: 4/24/18
> Passed ROFR: 5/11/18
> Closing docs received: 5/17/18
> Closing docs returned: 5/23/18
> Closing: 5/24/18
> Deed recorded: 5/25/18
> Points in my account: 6/5/18
> 
> *Probably bumped up the account creation because I purchase 75 points direct and they needed my resale to come in so the direct points could be purchased. (AKV Dec waitlist was 4 days)*



Our Deed Recorded 5/24 and I'm still waiting! Makes me want to go and buy direct and cancel on them to see if it speeds things up LOL


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Yay!  Something finally happened!  

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 4/25/18
Offer Accepted: 4/26/18
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/18
Passed ROFR: 5/17/18
Closing docs received: 6/8/18
Closing docs returned: 6/8/18
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in account:

A few more steps to go but at least we're moving along now!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Seriously, why wouldn't a seller want to sign and return the closing documents ASAP so they get paid faster?? Sure, there might be situations where illness/accidents prevent it. But it seems to occur way more often than can be plausibly attributed to"unforeseen emergencies".


----------



## jjwelch24

UPDATED - 91 Days to Completion

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/12
Offer accepted: 3/13
Sent to ROFR: 3/16
Passed ROFR: 4/23
Closing docs received: 4/26
Closing docs returned: 4/27
Seller returned closing docs: 5/23
Closing: 5/23
Deed recorded: 5/25
Points in my account: 6/11


----------



## sndral

Mumof4mice said:


> Seriously, why wouldn't a seller want to sign and return the closing documents ASAP so they get paid faster?? Sure, there might be situations where illness/accidents prevent it. But it seems to occur way more often than can be plausibly attributed to"unforeseen emergencies".


My first contract had divorcing sellers and it took awhile to get both to sign & notorize the documents and send them back. Seemed the wife was dragging her feet - who knows why.
Sometimes financial circumstances are such that the seller has to bring money to the table depending on if they owe on the contract, are behind in dues and the amount realized is lower than what’s owed + commission.
Some people are just not very concerned w/ deadlines.


----------



## DaveNan

Mumof4mice said:


> Seriously, why wouldn't a seller want to sign and return the closing documents ASAP so they get paid faster?? Sure, there might be situations where illness/accidents prevent it. But it seems to occur way more often than can be plausibly attributed to"unforeseen emergencies".


I have one that has passed 2 months since my money and contract were delivered to the title company.  I have been contacting the title company and the brokerage regularly.  Best I can figure it is a combination of seller's age/life situation and the title company not being helpful/responsive that have driven numerous long delays.  I am told it should close this week.  I will post the info when it finally happens.


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Updated: we are DONE!!!! 
Offer accepted to points in account: about a month and a half

Making some progress here!  I'm in no hurry because we aren't planning our next trip until August 2019, but we are also going to WDW soon, and it would have been nice for my husband and I to have our date night at the Top of the World to celebrate. Oh well - next time! Definitely won't have a membership # when we head down on June 24th.

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/30
Offer accepted: 4/30
Sent to ROFR: 5/11
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/8
Closing docs returned: 6/11
Seller returned closing documents: 6/12
Closing: 6/14
Deed recorded: 6/15
Points in Account: 6/21

Thanks again to everyone on this board - it has really helped with expectations.


----------



## LYSE

Our deed recorded on 5/24 and still haven't heard anything from Disney.

Question: Do we get our account info via email or regular mail?


----------



## DaveNan

LYSE said:


> Our deed recorded on 5/24 and still haven't heard anything from Disney.
> 
> Question: Do we get our account info via email or regular mail?


regular snail mail, you can call member admin (MA) - option 2 on the phone system, and they may be able to get you set up now.


----------



## LYSE

DaveNan said:


> regular snail mail, you can call member admin (MA) - option 2 on the phone system, and they may be able to get you set up now.


Thank you! I'll give it a shot...the deed shows a typod mailing address and I'm worried they sent it there despite the title company supposedly correcting it with Disney.


----------



## DaveNan

Home: BWV
Brokerage: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/8
Offer accepted:3/8
Sent to ROFR: 3/13
Passed ROFR: 3/29  (3/28 on the rofr waiver on the recorders site)
Closing docs received: 4/11
Closing docs returned: 4/12
Check delivered: 4/16
Seller returned (title company accepted) closing docs: 6/8
Closing:6/12
Deed recorded: 6/12
Points in account:

My understanding is the seller is aging, had to deal with selling multiple properties at the same time, is the primary care giver for his spouse (co-owner) with power of attorney for her all at the same time.  He did all business without a computer and had several second and third attempts to meet the needs/standards of title company (for my protection in the long run).  Additionally between each round, several days/weeks were lost in communication (or lack thereof) between the seller and the title company.  I am not sure who gets most the blame for the slowness, but I am just happy it is finally done.  In the middle of it all, I had the seller bank the 2017 Oct UY points (5/31 date) because it was taking so long.  Time will tell if that worked.  In general, once I involved Fidelity in the communications, things got better and I was more relaxed.  Before that, all I got was "we are waiting on the seller's documents and will let you know when they arrive" for 4 weeks.  I was nervous the seller was backing out.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

Yay I finally get to play on this thread!

Home: Saratoga Springs
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted: 5/4
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/30
Closing docs received: 6/11
Closing docs returned: 6/12
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account: 

One question, where do I go look to see the deed recorded, and how would I search for it?


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Yay I finally get to play on this thread!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/4
> Offer accepted: 5/4
> Sent to ROFR: 5/7
> Passed ROFR: 5/30
> Closing docs received: 6/11
> Closing docs returned: 6/12
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> One question, where do I go look to see the deed recorded, and how would I search for it?


http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## disneyeveryyear

DaveNan said:


> I have one that has passed 2 months since my money and contract were delivered to the title company.  I have been contacting the title company and the brokerage regularly.  Best I can figure it is a combination of seller's age/life situation and the title company not being helpful/responsive that have driven numerous long delays.  I am told it should close this week.  I will post the info when it finally happens.



You are a very patient person.  Good luck this week!



DizneyLizzy said:


> Making some progress here!  I'm in no hurry because we aren't planning our next trip until August 2019, but we are also going to WDW soon, and it would have been nice for my husband and I to have our date night at the Top of the World to celebrate. Oh well - next time! Definitely won't have a membership # when we head down on June 24th.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 4/30
> Offer accepted: 4/30
> Sent to ROFR: 5/11
> Passed ROFR: 5/23
> Closing docs received: 6/8
> Closing docs returned: 6/11
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> 
> Thanks again to everyone on this board - it has really helped with expectations.


You still have 12 days, you never know.



DaveNan said:


> Home: BWV
> Brokerage: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/8
> Offer accepted:3/8
> Sent to ROFR: 3/13
> Passed ROFR: 3/29  (3/28 on the rofr waiver on the recorders site)
> Closing docs received: 4/11
> Closing docs returned: 4/12
> Check delivered: 4/16
> Seller returned (title company accepted) closing docs: 6/8
> Closing:6/12
> Deed recorded: 6/12
> Points in account:
> 
> My understanding is the seller is aging, had to deal with selling multiple properties at the same time, is the primary care giver for his spouse (co-owner) with power of attorney for her all at the same time.  He did all business without a computer and had several second and third attempts to meet the needs/standards of title company (for my protection in the long run).  Additionally between each round, several days/weeks were lost in communication (or lack thereof) between the seller and the title company.  I am not sure who gets most the blame for the slowness, but I am just happy it is finally done.  In the middle of it all, I had the seller bank the 2017 Oct UY points (5/31 date) because it was taking so long.  Time will tell if that worked.  In general, once I involved Fidelity in the communications, things got better and I was more relaxed.  Before that, all I got was "we are waiting on the seller's documents and will let you know when they arrive" for 4 weeks.  I was nervous the seller was backing out.


Wow.  It sounds like he has his plate full, but it is worth it all!



Lola_Stark42 said:


> Yay I finally get to play on this thread!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/4
> Offer accepted: 5/4
> Sent to ROFR: 5/7
> Passed ROFR: 5/30
> Closing docs received: 6/11
> Closing docs returned: 6/12
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> One question, where do I go look to see the deed recorded, and how would I search for it?


Yay!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

disneyeveryyear said:


> You still have 12 days, you never know.



Got to work this morning with an e-mail from First Am saying that the seller returned the closing docs and we should expect to close in 3-4 business days! Maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## disneyeveryyear

DizneyLizzy said:


> Got to work this morning with an e-mail from First Am saying that the seller returned the closing docs and we should expect to close in 3-4 business days! Maybe we'll get lucky.


I have seen that after closing, if you wait a couple days, you can call DVC to get your number.  Maybe they will give you log-in info so you can show your card on your phone.


----------



## DisneynBison

Lola_Stark42 said:


> Yay I finally get to play on this thread!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/4
> Offer accepted: 5/4
> Sent to ROFR: 5/7
> Passed ROFR: 5/30
> Closing docs received: 6/11
> Closing docs returned: 6/12
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> One question, where do I go look to see the deed recorded, and how would I search for it?




Use the website that was provided.

1.  Under "Start" and "End" put in the date range to search
2.  Click on the "Advanced" tab
3.  Under "legal Remarks" type in Saratoga (or whatever resort you are searching)
4.  Click the "uncheck box to search for specific document type"
5.  Click on "deed" in the drop down menu
6. Click search

You can then click on the one you want to look at.  Just a FYI if you take the Deed Doc tax divided by .7% it will give you the amount paid.

You can then click on Document under the "view images" on the side of the  and the deed will come up usually with the amount of points is in them and you can see figure out the general price items have been going for


----------



## Cathy C

So we are so close to finishing up our resale process!  I just looked on the Orange County website and saw that our Deed was recorded on Monday!!!  
So at what point would you try to call Disney to set up our account?  Maybe try next Monday?  and am I right that it seems to be hit or miss whether you can get a CM to help with this over the phone?  TIA!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Cathy C said:


> So we are so close to finishing up our resale process!  I just looked on the Orange County website and saw that our Deed was recorded on Monday!!!
> So at what point would you try to call Disney to set up our account?  Maybe try next Monday?  and am I right that it seems to be hit or miss whether you can get a CM to help with this over the phone?  TIA!


From what I understand, when denied, redial!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

disneyeveryyear said:


> From what I understand, when denied, redial!



Who do you call? The direct number for DVC Member services?


----------



## DaveNan

Yes 800 800 9800, but then option 2 for Member Administration (MA), not option 1 for member services (MS)


----------



## mlittig

DaveNan said:


> Yes 800 800 9800, but then option 2 for Member Administration (MA), not option 1 for member services (MS)



How long before you are in their system? I closed and my deed was recorded the same day, June 5th but when I called and spoke with Membership Administration, the nice CM said I wasn't in the system yet


----------



## DaveNan

mlittig said:


> How long before you are in their system? I closed and my deed was recorded the same day, June 5th but when I called and spoke with Membership Administration, the nice CM said I wasn't in the system yet


I believe most folks are seeing 1.5 to 2.5 weeks.  I would try again every couple of days.  Once your contract is in the system, MA can (but does not always based on the CM you get) give you the contract number and activation code over the phone.  With those two pieces of info you can link the DVC contract to your login and see/use your points.  Sometimes the points do not actually show up on the contract for another day or two after the account and activation code are available.  The alternative is to wait another 2-3 weeks for the letter which contains the same info.  I was able to get both my DW's and my activation codes over the phone last Oct.


----------



## mlittig

DaveNan said:


> I believe most folks are seeing 1.5 to 2.5 weeks.  I would try again every couple of days.  Once your contract is in the system, MA can (but does not always based on the CM you get) give you the contract number and activation code over the phone.  With those two pieces of info you can link the DVC contract to your login and see/use your points.  Sometimes the points do not actually show up on the contract for another day or two after the account and activation code are available.  The alternative is to wait another 2-3 weeks for the letter which contains the same info.  I was able to get both my DW's and my activation codes over the phone last Oct.



Great information, DaveNan


----------



## kboo

Home: VGF
Title Company: Mason title 
Offer made: 5/16
Offer accepted: 5/16
Sent to ROFR: 5/17
Passed ROFR: 6/5
Closing docs received: 6/13
Closing docs returned:6/14
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:

Fingers crossed the seller returns their docs soon!


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Update!  We're getting REALLY close to being done!   

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 4/25/18
Offer Accepted: 4/26/18
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/18
Passed ROFR: 5/17/18
Closing docs received: 6/8/18
Closing docs returned: 6/8/18
Seller returned closing docs: 6/11/18
Deed recorded: 6/14/18
Points in account:


----------



## Mumof4mice

kboo said:


> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Mason title
> Offer made: 5/16
> Offer accepted: 5/16
> Sent to ROFR: 5/17
> Passed ROFR: 6/5
> Closing docs received: 6/13
> Closing docs returned:6/14
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Fingers crossed the seller returns their docs soon!



Yay! That CCV pajama party could be happening after all!



OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Update!  We're getting REALLY close to being done!
> 
> Home: AKV
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 4/25/18
> Offer Accepted: 4/26/18
> Sent to ROFR: 4/27/18
> Passed ROFR: 5/17/18
> Closing docs received: 6/8/18
> Closing docs returned: 6/8/18
> Seller returned closing docs: 6/11/18
> Deed recorded: 6/14/18
> Points in account:



Woohoo, home stretch!

As for me, still waiting for the seller to return the closing documents. My broker said the seller promised to send documents on Monday.  But the closing company still hasn't received it. Sigh…


----------



## kboo

Mumof4mice said:


> Yay! That CCV pajama party could be happening after all!



Fingers crossed that the seller returns their docs soon. They are international....


----------



## disneyeveryyear

Still waiting to hear that seller's documents have been received.  My closing was scheduled for 6/18 (Monday), but not sure if sellers documents haven't been received.  

I believe they were selling 3 or 4 contracts, so maybe they are waiting to return them all at the same time.

I just want my points!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

Woohoo! We closed yesterday and our deed was recorded this morning.

How soon until I can call Disney to get my membership number??  (still trying to have a date night at TOTWL when we go next weekend! ha.)


----------



## mlittig

DizneyLizzy said:


> Woohoo! We closed yesterday and our deed was recorded this morning.
> 
> How soon until I can call Disney to get my membership number??  (still trying to have a date night at TOTWL when we go next weekend! ha.)



My deed for Old Key West was recorded on 6/5   I have called twice now and I am still not in the system, at least according to Bob when I called yesterday  I plan on calling every day as I am chomping at the bit to set up my DVC account


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: AUL
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/29
Offer accepted: 4/2
Sent to ROFR: 4/3
Passed ROFR: 4/25
Closing docs received: 5/18
Closing docs returned: 5/21
Closing: 5/30
Deed recorded: 5/30
Points in my account:6/15


----------



## Lola_Stark42

UPDATED!! 

Home: Saratoga Springs
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted: 5/4
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/30
Closing docs received: 6/11
Closing docs returned: 6/12
Seller returned closing docs: 6/13
Closing: 6/14
Deed recorded: 6/15
Points in my account:


WOOT!! I can’t beleive how fast that went!!


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: VGC
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 4/26
Offer accepted: 4/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/26
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/14
Closing docs returned: 6/15
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## disneyeveryyear

UPDATE

Home: SSR
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/25
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/27
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/6/18
Closing docs returned: 6/7/18
Confirmation of doc received: 6/11/18
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/15/18
Deed recorded: 6/15/18
Points in my account:


----------



## edgeney

I'm probably being a bit impatient but we received our closing docs on Friday, 6/8, and sent them in the mail the same date.

However, the seller still has not sent their closing docs, and the broker and has not heard back after contacting them. Does this usually happen?

Is there a deadline for the seller to return the docs?

We're purchasing a Feb UY AKV contract. So we were hoping to use the points in January to meet the 8 month window, but that seems unlikely now :/


----------



## TexasChick123

edgeney said:


> I'm probably being a bit impatient but we received our closing docs on Friday, 6/8, and sent them in the mail the same date.
> 
> However, the seller still has not sent their closing docs, and the broker and has not heard back after contacting them. Does this usually happen?
> 
> Is there a deadline for the seller to return the docs?
> 
> We're purchasing a Feb UY AKV contract. So we were hoping to use the points in January to meet the 8 month window, but that seems unlikely now :/



I’m right there with you. We got our closing docs on 6/7 for our BLT purchase, and sellers still haven’t returned anything. I’m just waiting at this point. I never send money until the sellers return their docs. I’ll just walk away if sellers never return docs. That’s pretty rare though, so I’m sure it’ll close.


----------



## edgeney

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m right there with you. We got our closing docs on 6/7 for our BLT purchase, and sellers still haven’t returned anything. I’m just waiting at this point. I never send money until the sellers return their docs. I’ll just walk away if sellers never return docs. That’s pretty rare though, so I’m sure it’ll close.


Dang, that's really frustrating, I hope both mine and yours goes through soon!

Do you know if the seller doesn't return the docs, is it easy to get the money back or will it be a whole process?


----------



## sndral

edgeney said:


> I'm probably being a bit impatient but we received our closing docs on Friday, 6/8, and sent them in the mail the same date.
> 
> However, the seller still has not sent their closing docs, and the broker and has not heard back after contacting them. Does this usually happen?
> 
> Is there a deadline for the seller to return the docs?
> 
> We're purchasing a Feb UY AKV contract. So we were hoping to use the points in January to meet the 8 month window, but that seems unlikely now :/


I’ve returned mine the day I received them along w/ my $$$ as well. Both times the sellers took longer, which is so frustrating when you want to use those points & it feels like your money is in never never land. My first contract took around 3 weeks or more for sellers to get their doc.s back. My second took 2 weeks or so (International sellers.)
Sellers have to get their doc.s notorized which seems to delay some. International sellers take longer because of the problem w/ finding a notary & slower mail. Some sellers need to bring money to the table as well. Some sellers are just flakes. 
Look at your documents, they should have a must close by date - the seller’s documents need to be there in time to meet that deadline. I’d keep in contact w/ your agent by phone & confirming email and ask them to reach out to the sellers again, after all the agent doesn’t get paid until the deal closes.


----------



## Mumof4mice

edgeney said:


> I'm probably being a bit impatient but we received our closing docs on Friday, 6/8, and sent them in the mail the same date.
> 
> However, the seller still has not sent their closing docs, and the broker and has not heard back after contacting them. Does this usually happen?
> 
> Is there a deadline for the seller to return the docs?
> 
> We're purchasing a Feb UY AKV contract. So we were hoping to use the points in January to meet the 8 month window, but that seems unlikely now :/





TexasChick123 said:


> I’m right there with you. We got our closing docs on 6/7 for our BLT purchase, and sellers still haven’t returned anything. I’m just waiting at this point. I never send money until the sellers return their docs. I’ll just walk away if sellers never return docs. That’s pretty rare though, so I’m sure it’ll close.



Make that the three of us! I returned documents on 6/6. Seller told the broker they were sending documents a week ago. Still nothing. I'm not sending the balance until they've returned documents. But they have my deposit, so that money is stuck in limbo anyway.

I have flights booked for January 2019 already (conference). We entered the 7 month window yesterday. I know - first world problems, right? Doesn't stop it from feeling frustrating though.


----------



## edgeney

Glad to hear I'm not the only in this boat!

So I was actually re-reading my contract and saw this -

"This contract shall be closed on or before September 04, 2018 or within two weeks of the title company's receipt of estoppel unless extended by the closing agent with good cause or other provisions of the contract."

Does that mean the seller needs to return the docs before Sep 4 or would it be within 2 weeks of estoppel? Trying to figure out which one comes first.


----------



## TexasChick123

edgeney said:


> Dang, that's really frustrating, I hope both mine and yours goes through soon!
> 
> Do you know if the seller doesn't return the docs, is it easy to get the money back or will it be a whole process?



If you make it clear that you will be exercising your right to cancel the contract should the contract fail to close by the closing date because of the sellers, then the title company will refund your money.  I wouldn't bring this up for maybe another week or two.  That's why it is held in escrow and not dispersed before the contract closes.  As long as you are using a reputable title company, I cannot imagine it would be that hard to get your money back.  With my first contract, the sellers sat on the docs for over a month.  I was threatening to cancel if not closed by the date in the contract, and they still just took their time and returned docs before the date as not to be in breach of contract.  The broker, title company, and I never got a clear answer on what was going on there.  We were given about 100 different excuses.  It remains a mystery.


----------



## TexasChick123

edgeney said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only in this boat!
> 
> So I was actually re-reading my contract and saw this -
> 
> "This contract shall be closed on or before September 04, 2018 or within two weeks of the title company's receipt of estoppel unless extended by the closing agent with good cause or other provisions of the contract."
> 
> Does that mean the seller needs to return the docs before Sep 4 or would it be within 2 weeks of estoppel? Trying to figure out which one comes first.



That's an extremely far out closing date.  Are you certain the owners didn't have a clause in there about "cannot close before ___ date"?  I've never seen one so far out from the beginning.  They're usually 60-90 days from the day the contract is drafted.


----------



## edgeney

TexasChick123 said:


> That's an extremely far out closing date.  Are you certain the owners didn't have a clause in there about "cannot close before ___ date"?  I've never seen one so far out from the beginning.  They're usually 60-90 days from the day the contract is drafted.



Hmm I don't see anything like that in my contract. Did yours have the part where the contract must close within two weeks as well?


----------



## Mumof4mice

Arrrgh… our contract only requires the seller to return closing documents 10 days before the closing date (7/27, which is 3 months from the contract date). I hope she doesn't intended to sit on it for that long! 

I googled Seller's name and address from the contract - she's a young professional who should be very mobile and switched on. Like TexasChick said, it's just a mystery why people decide to behave the way they do.


----------



## TexasChick123

edgeney said:


> Hmm I don't see anything like that in my contract. Did yours have the part where the contract must close within two weeks as well?



Mine says "*This contract shall be closed on or before JULY 13, 2018 or within thirty days of the title company’s receipt of estoppel if later than the on or before close date*."  I copied and pasted that from my contract.  With this, it means that it must close by the closing date if the receipt of estoppel was more than 30 days before the closing date, which it was in my case.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Have a feeling that my seller may be backing out of the sale.  After extremely timely responses initially (acceptance of offer in 25 minutes, returning of contract within hours), it's been almost two weeks and no closing documents.  Last time the broker was able to reach her was last Monday.  Neither the broker or the closing agent has been able to contact her since.

As buyers, our word is backed by the deposit.  But realistically, what does the seller have to lose if they have a change of heart?  The resale brokers charge no upfront fee, but the engagement agreement may provide some compensation for their time spent.  I think the buyer is completely out of luck though.


----------



## DaveNan

Mumof4mice said:


> Have a feeling that my seller may be backing out of the sale.  After extremely timely responses initially (acceptance of offer in 25 minutes, returning of contract within hours), it's been almost two weeks and no closing documents.  Last time the broker was able to reach her was last Monday.  Neither the broker or the closing agent has been able to contact her since.
> 
> As buyers, our word is backed by the deposit.  But realistically, what does the seller have to lose if they have a change of heart?  The resale brokers charge no upfront fee, but the engagement agreement may provide some compensation for their time spent.  I think the buyer is completely out of luck though.


I hope this does not happen to you.  It make no sense but sometimes sellers just are not in a hurry to to close the process.  For whatever reason, divorce, family death, emotional attachment, graduation, international seller, marriage, or life’s priorities, sometimes the sellers are very slow.  I recently had one that took two months from documents received to closing.  This entire process teaches us patience.  

If the seller does back out,  that is wrong and I am very sorry for you or anyone that experiences that.


----------



## TexasChick123

Mumof4mice said:


> Have a feeling that my seller may be backing out of the sale.  After extremely timely responses initially (acceptance of offer in 25 minutes, returning of contract within hours), it's been almost two weeks and no closing documents.  Last time the broker was able to reach her was last Monday.  Neither the broker or the closing agent has been able to contact her since.
> 
> As buyers, our word is backed by the deposit.  But realistically, what does the seller have to lose if they have a change of heart?  The resale brokers charge no upfront fee, but the engagement agreement may provide some compensation for their time spent.  I think the buyer is completely out of luck though.



I hope this is not the case for you.  Just remember, I had a seller take over a month (almost 2) to return docs. We never got the reason, but it did close by the closing date. I think a lot of times you’ve got Type B people who are “in charge of selling it” versus their Type A spouse because Type B wanted it in the first place. That means that they’ll eventually get around to sending it all in, but there’s no rush for him/her. It’s not always the case, but it is more often than we think.

We received our closing docs 11 days ago, and the seller still hasn’t returned them. It’ll be 2 weeks on Thursday. Oh well. It is what it is. Sad part is that I saw some 100 pt fully loaded June UY BLT contracts come and go in a day that would’ve been perfect. Too bad. Time to just keep waiting...


----------



## Mumof4mice

Update, I spoke with the the broker and the closing agent today and it's not looking good.   Seller is claiming she had no idea that the sale proceeds would not fully discharge her loan and refusing to put up any money to allow the contract to be released.  Her education and profession makes the claim of ignorance ludicrous and impossible.

The broker did confirm that Seller is obliged to pay commission and fees regardless of the outcome of the sale.  They've emphatically reminded Seller of this and asked her to return documents with the required funds immediately.  Hopefully it works.  They didn't tell me how much the Seller owed, but both were of the opinion that Seller _could_ pay if she chose to.  But, is somehow trying to wriggle out of the deal...  Grrrrr, so mad!


----------



## TexasChick123

Mumof4mice said:


> Update, I spoke with the the broker and the closing agent today and it's not looking good.   Seller is claiming she had no idea that the sale proceeds would not fully discharge her loan and refusing to put up any money to allow the contract to be released.  Her education and profession makes the claim of ignorance ludicrous and impossible.
> 
> The broker did confirm that Seller is obliged to pay commission and fees regardless of the outcome of the sale.  They've emphatically reminded Seller of this and asked her to return documents with the required funds immediately.  Hopefully it works.  They didn't tell me how much the Seller owed, but both were of the opinion that Seller _could_ pay if she chose to.  But, is somehow trying to wriggle out of the deal...  Grrrrr, so mad!



I’m sorry. That’s just not fair for her to do to you.


----------



## NewbieMom

Mumof4mice said:


> Update, I spoke with the the broker and the closing agent today and it's not looking good.   Seller is claiming she had no idea that the sale proceeds would not fully discharge her loan and refusing to put up any money to allow the contract to be released.  Her education and profession makes the claim of ignorance ludicrous and impossible.
> 
> The broker did confirm that Seller is obliged to pay commission and fees regardless of the outcome of the sale.  They've emphatically reminded Seller of this and asked her to return documents with the required funds immediately.  Hopefully it works.  They didn't tell me how much the Seller owed, but both were of the opinion that Seller _could_ pay if she chose to.  But, is somehow trying to wriggle out of the deal...  Grrrrr, so mad!



Wow, that is so unfair to you and such a waste of your time! I'm really sorry!


----------



## TexasChick123

Mumof4mice said:


> Update, I spoke with the the broker and the closing agent today and it's not looking good.   Seller is claiming she had no idea that the sale proceeds would not fully discharge her loan and refusing to put up any money to allow the contract to be released.  Her education and profession makes the claim of ignorance ludicrous and impossible.
> 
> The broker did confirm that Seller is obliged to pay commission and fees regardless of the outcome of the sale.  They've emphatically reminded Seller of this and asked her to return documents with the required funds immediately.  Hopefully it works.  They didn't tell me how much the Seller owed, but both were of the opinion that Seller _could_ pay if she chose to.  But, is somehow trying to wriggle out of the deal...  Grrrrr, so mad!



I think a lot of times sellers get so caught up in the fact that they want more money that they fail to see the impact it has on the buyers. You were looking forward to these points, have paid a deposit, and she clearly wants more for them now.

The reverse is true for sellers when buyers back out. As you said before, at least the sellers get some compensation if buyers back out because buyers have to pay a deposit. It’s not right at all.


----------



## Mumof4mice

NewbieMom said:


> Wow, that is so unfair to you and such a waste of your time! I'm really sorry!



Thank you!  



TexasChick123 said:


> I think a lot of times sellers get so caught up in the fact that they want more money that they fail to see the impact it has on the buyers. You were looking forward to these points, have paid a deposit, and she clearly wants more for them now.
> 
> The reverse is true for sellers when buyers back out. As you said before, at least the sellers get some compensation if buyers back out because buyers have to pay a deposit. It’s not right at all.



Like you I gave up on several potentially great deals during the waiting period.  Had a chance to purchase a 400 pt PVB contract at $120pp.  And a GFV that wasn't Dec UY but also suited our travel patterns.  But went for a 200pt PVB at $144.5 instead, expecting this one to go through. 

Sigh, this board has been incredibly helpful.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## mlittig

Update:

Home: OKW
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/21
Offer accepted: 4/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/24
Passed ROFR: 5/7
Closing docs received: 5/16
Closing docs returned: 5/30 (I was in Disney World when I received the paperwork so it took a while to do my end)
Seller returned closing docs: 5/21
Closing: 6/5
Deed recorded: 6/5/18 @ 1:35 PM 
Called and was given my DVC membership number, my club ID number and my activation code: 6/18/18 
Points in my account: 6/18/18

This was a super smooth and quite speedy resale contract  I have already booked my first DVC trip


----------



## mlittig

Mumof4mice said:


> Update, I spoke with the the broker and the closing agent today and it's not looking good.   Seller is claiming she had no idea that the sale proceeds would not fully discharge her loan and refusing to put up any money to allow the contract to be released.  Her education and profession makes the claim of ignorance ludicrous and impossible.
> 
> The broker did confirm that Seller is obliged to pay commission and fees regardless of the outcome of the sale.  They've emphatically reminded Seller of this and asked her to return documents with the required funds immediately.  Hopefully it works.  They didn't tell me how much the Seller owed, but both were of the opinion that Seller _could_ pay if she chose to.  But, is somehow trying to wriggle out of the deal...  Grrrrr, so mad!



That is so terrible  I am so sorry  I hope it all works out for you


----------



## darby888

Home: HHI
Title Company: Wilson Law Firm (Kathy Moore was very helpful)
Offer made: 4/12
Offer accepted: 4/12
Sent to ROFR: 4/13
Passed ROFR: 5/1
Closing docs received: 5/16
Closing docs returned: 5/23, Seller's paperwork has to be revised & Wilson Law Firm received corrected Fri 6/8) 
Closing:6/11 
Deed recorded:6/11 Per Kathy - paperwork was mailed to buyer, seller & DVC on 6/12. She confirmed delivery via UPS to DVC MA on 6/13 @ 1:46pm.
Points in my account:6/18 (I'm an existing member - Contract wasn't there in the morning, checked around noontime at showed up in my dashboard in a drop down menu (no points). Rechecked around 4:00pm same day & all points had been loaded.

Made my first HHI reservation this morning,


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: VGC
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 4/26
Offer accepted: 4/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/26
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/14
Closing docs returned: 6/15
Closing: 6/19 
Deed recorded: 6/19
Points in my account:


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Update:  WE MADE IT!!!!  IT'S OVER!!!!  

Home: AKV
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 4/25/18
Offer Accepted: 4/26/18
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/18
Passed ROFR: 5/17/18
Closing docs received: 6/8/18
Closing docs returned: 6/8/18
Seller returned closing docs: 6/11/18
Deed recorded: 6/14/18
Points in account: 6/19/18

I'm thrilled with how quickly the points loaded into our account!  Today we were able to snag Saratoga Springs for the nights we needed to add on to our existing November reservation - all except the first night.  A split stay with Saratoga and Poly is not too bad, all things considered (Poly was booked on our other contract).  I was getting really nervous because all availability was quickly evaporating but worst case scenario we have to do a cash reservation for one night.  We can live with that.  

After losing one to ROFR and another due to the seller making a mistake with points, I can't believe we're actually done!    I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## eaglesrest

Not sure when we are supposed to post this but here goes:

Home: SSR
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/25
Offer accepted: 5/25
Sent to ROFR: 5/30
Passed ROFR: 6/19
Closing docs received:6/22
Closing docs returned: 6/22
Seller returned closing docs: 7/9
Closing: 7/9
Deed recorded:7/11
Points in my account: 07/24


----------



## disneyeveryyear

eaglesrest said:


> Not sure when we are supposed to post this but here goes:
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/25
> Offer accepted: 5/25
> Sent to ROFR: 5/30
> Passed ROFR: 6/19
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> We are international buyers (UK). Anyone guesstimate when we are likely to get the points in account? It seems to be roughly 30-40 days after ROFR passed on average?



Is this your first contract or are you current members?  To me I think 2-3 weeks after closing/recording of deed is easier to gauge.  Some contracts seem to take a long time to close.


----------



## eaglesrest

disneyeveryyear said:


> Is this your first contract or are you current members?  To me I think 2-3 weeks after closing/recording of deed is easier to gauge.  Some contracts seem to take a long time to close.



It's our first contract


----------



## Cathy C

Praise the Mouse we are finally, officially DVC members!!!!

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 4/11
Offer accepted: 4/12
Sent to ROFR: 4/17
Passed ROFR: 5/17     (although I had to call to find this out.  Fidelity said it "probably" passed the week before and they didn't tell me)
Closing docs received: 5/21    (but names were spelled wrong so we got corrected ones on 5/24)
Closing docs returned: 5/30 for us 6/5 for sellers
Closing: 6/8
Deed recorded: 6/11
Points in my account: 6/20    (lady at MA said it happened "over the weekend" so they may have even been there on Monday.  but I didn't want to call too soon!)


----------



## Chause

Home: VGC
Title Company: First American Title
Offer Made: 5/25/18
Offer Accepted: 5/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/04/18
Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Deed recorded:
Points in account:


----------



## TexasChick123

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/26
Offer accepted: 4/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/30
Passed ROFR: 5/24
Closing docs received: 6/7
Closing docs returned: 6/22
Seller returned closing docs: 6/15
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account: 

I don’t send the money and docs until the seller does. The title company says they didn’t get the sellers’ docs until today, but the broker told me they should’ve gotten them on 6/15. Who knows?!? Regardless, I sent off our docs and money today, and they’ll be there in the morning.


----------



## edgeney

mlittig said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: OKW
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/21
> Offer accepted: 4/22
> Sent to ROFR: 4/24
> Passed ROFR: 5/7
> Closing docs received: 5/16
> Closing docs returned: 5/30 (I was in Disney World when I received the paperwork so it took a while to do my end)
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/21
> Closing: 6/5
> Deed recorded: 6/5/18 @ 1:35 PM
> Called and was given my DVC membership number, my club ID number and my activation code: 6/18/18
> Points in my account: 6/18/18
> 
> This was a super smooth and quite speedy resale contract  I have already booked my first DVC trip



Dumb question...How did you know to call on that date? Did you get an email from disney saying you have a new account?


----------



## mlittig

edgeney said:


> Dumb question...How did you know to call on that date? Did you get an email from disney saying you have a new account?



I actually had called several times the week before, edgeney  When I called on Friday, the cast member said that my information should be available on the 18th I still haven't received my "Welcome home" letter from Disney


----------



## wings91

I'm very close to being completed, but have a question about the recorded deed.  When I search my name on the comptroller site, I see the ROFR and the transfer from the previous owners to me, for a total of two documents.  Is this all there will be, or is there a third record that ties me to Disney directly? 

Home: SSR
Title Jeffrey Sweet law firm
Offer made: 5/1
Offer accepted: 5/2
Sent to ROFR: 5/4
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/6
Closing docs returned: 6/11
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded: 6/15
Points in my account:


----------



## kboo

wings91 said:


> I'm very close to being completed, but have a question about the recorded deed.  When I search my name on the comptroller site, I see the ROFR and the transfer from the previous owners to me, for a total of two documents.  Is this all there will be, or is there a third record that ties me to Disney directly?
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Jeffrey Sweet law firm
> Offer made: 5/1
> Offer accepted: 5/2
> Sent to ROFR: 5/4
> Passed ROFR: 5/23
> Closing docs received: 6/6
> Closing docs returned: 6/11
> Closing: 6/15
> Deed recorded: 6/15
> Points in my account:



That's it. Your deed ties you to Disney because you own at ....

Also - the ROFR notice is prepared by Disney.


----------



## Whositsgalore

It feels like closing is taking forever based on others from closing docs returned to closing / deed recording.  Maybe title company makes a bigger difference than I originally thought.


----------



## TexasChick123

Whositsgalore said:


> It feels like closing is taking forever based on others from closing docs returned to closing / deed recording.  Maybe title company makes a bigger difference than I originally thought.



Mine have always taken 3-5 business days to close after they received all the docs from both seller and buyer.  Did you check to make sure they have the sellers' docs?  If they do, and you sent everything a while back, ask them what the hold up is.  If it has been a week or more since they received everything, it should've closed by now.  Let us know!


----------



## Whositsgalore

TexasChick123 said:


> Mine have always taken 3-5 business days to close after they received all the docs from both seller and buyer.  Did you check to make sure they have the sellers' docs?  If they do, and you sent everything a while back, ask them what the hold up is.  If it has been a week or more since they received everything, it should've closed by now.  Let us know!



They received my docs back on 6/11 and the sellers back on 6/18.  So technically not a week, it just feels like by now I should have a closing update or something.


----------



## mlittig

Add-on-itis is real 

Home: BWV
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
Offer made: 5/17 (while I was down at Disney World staying at the Boardwalk )
Offer accepted: 5/17
Sent to ROFR: 5/18
Passed ROFR: 6/5
Closing docs received: 6/13
Closing docs returned: 6/13
Seller returned closing docs: 6/15
Closing: 6/18
Deed recorded: 6/19/18 @ 8:37 AM  
Points in my account: 

Talk about fast


----------



## DisHeels

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 5/21/18
Offer Accepted: 5/21/18
Sent to ROFR: 5/21/18
Passed ROFR: 6/06/18
Closing docs received: 6/19/18
Closing docs returned: 6/26/18
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/18
Closing: 7/26/18
Deed recorded: 7/26/18
Membership # received: 8/3/18
Points in account: 8/6/18

*Good news we are at Disney until Sunday. Bad news we can't send our closing docs until we get back home.


----------



## jennwdw

Things moving quick.  Also please note I’m the seller. 

Home: BLT
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 5/29/18
Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
Closing docs received by seller (me):  6/23
Closing docs returned by seller (me): 6/25
Buyer returned closing docs:
Deed recorded:
Points out of my account:


----------



## disneyeveryyear

UPDATE #2

Home: SSR
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/25
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/27
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/6/18
Closing docs returned: 6/7/18
Confirmation of doc received: 6/11/18
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/15/18
Deed recorded: 6/15/18
Contract showing on my online account:  6/24/18 (no points yet, but I am hoping for tomorrow)
Points in my account:


----------



## fearthisinc

Home: SSR
Title Company: Timeshare Closing Services
Offer made: 4/21
Offer accepted: 4/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/2
Passed ROFR: 6/4
Sent to Estoppel: 6/5
Estoppel Returned: 6/15
Closing docs received: 6/18
Closing docs returned: 6/21
Confirmation of doc received: 6/21
Seller returned closing docs: 6/22
Deed Sent to Recorder: 6/25
Deed recorded: 6/25
Contract in my account:  ???
Points in my account:   ???


----------



## TexasChick123

Update!

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/26
Offer accepted: 4/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/30
Passed ROFR: 5/24
Closing docs received: 6/7
Closing docs returned: 6/22
Seller returned closing docs: 6/15
Closing: 6/25
Deed recorded: 6/25
Points in my account:


----------



## NewbieMom

Finally moving along. Hopefully closing goes fast from this point on.

Home: AKV
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted: 5/7
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/30
Closing docs received: 6/8
Closing docs returned: 6/11
Seller returned closing docs: 6/25
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## mlittig

mlittig said:


> Add-on-itis is real
> 
> Home: BWV
> Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
> Offer made: 5/17 (while I was down at Disney World staying at the Boardwalk )
> Offer accepted: 5/17
> Sent to ROFR: 5/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/5
> Closing docs received: 6/13
> Closing docs returned: 6/13
> Seller returned closing docs: 6/15
> Closing: 6/18
> Deed recorded: 6/19/18 @ 8:37 AM
> Points in my account:
> 
> Talk about fast



Update: This contract was added to my DVC account on 6/25/18  Since it is a different resort and use year, a new member number was added and it was done automatically without having to make a call


----------



## DisHeels

DisHeels said:


> Home: BWV
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 5/21/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/21/18
> Sent to ROFR: 5/21/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/06/18
> Closing docs received: 6/19/18
> Closing docs returned: 6/26/18
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in account:



Closing docs sent today!

How will I know when the seller has returned their closing docs? Will the title company email me a status or do I need to call them?


----------



## TexasChick123

DisHeels said:


> Closing docs sent today!
> 
> How will I know when the seller has returned their closing docs? Will the title company email me a status or do I need to call them?



I have always specifically asked them to let me know once they get the closing docs from the seller as I wait to send my docs and money until the seller has.  They might let you know, but if you ask them to tell you once everything is received, they will.  Closing usually takes another 1-3 days after everything has been returned.  The deed will either record the same day or within a couple of days depending on how busy they are.


----------



## NewbieMom

DisHeels said:


> Closing docs sent today!
> 
> How will I know when the seller has returned their closing docs? Will the title company email me a status or do I need to call them?



Our closing is handled by an attorney, and his admin could only tell me that she hasn't received the sellers' docs yet when I followed up every few days. Our sellers took over 2 weeks to return their docs, so I followed up with the broker. Maybe I bugged them a bit much, but I'm anxious to close!


----------



## disneyeveryyear

UPDATE - FINAL

Home: SSR
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/25
Offer accepted: 4/25
Sent to ROFR: 4/27
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/6/18
Closing docs returned: 6/7/18
Confirmation of doc received: 6/11/18
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/15/18
Deed recorded: 6/15/18
Contract showing on my online account:  6/24/18 (no points yet, but I am hoping for tomorrow)
Points in my account: 6/26/18 (late)

So even though it seemed like it took forever, it was only 62 days from offer to points, and 60 days from being sent to ROFR to points.  Not too bad in the general scheme of things.


----------



## Lori Duck

Co-miserating here...
My closing documents are in, I'm waiting for the go-head to wire funds, and my agent finds out that Sellers never received emailed documents (which they need to sign AND have notarized) and our closing is supposed to be THIS FRIDAY.  Really?  You don't contact the agent about your missing documents??  
I simply want to be welcomed home to BLT!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieMom

Lori Duck said:


> Co-miserating here...
> My closing documents are in, I'm waiting for the go-head to wire funds, and my agent finds out that Sellers never received emailed documents (which they need to sign AND have notarized) and our closing is supposed to be THIS FRIDAY.  Really?  You don't contact the agent about your missing documents??
> I simply want to be welcomed home to BLT!!!!!!



Sorry, we're waiting to close too on our 1st contract. I know the feeling. Not to generalize, but I've found that our sellers (on both pending contracts) always wait until the broker or title ask/request them for something before providing. On our contract that's still pending ROFR, they didn't even check that the names on the account were written up correctly! Disney came back and asked for an addendum because the account owners' names did not match the contract.


----------



## Lola_Stark42

FINAL UPDATE!!

Home: Saratoga Springs
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted: 5/4
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/30
Closing docs received: 6/11
Closing docs returned: 6/12
Seller returned closing docs: 6/13
Closing: 6/14
Deed recorded: 6/15
Points in my account: 6/27

WOOHOO!!


----------



## NewbieMom

Lola_Stark42 said:


> FINAL UPDATE!!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/4
> Offer accepted: 5/4
> Sent to ROFR: 5/7
> Passed ROFR: 5/30
> Closing docs received: 6/11
> Closing docs returned: 6/12
> Seller returned closing docs: 6/13
> Closing: 6/14
> Deed recorded: 6/15
> Points in my account: 6/27
> 
> WOOHOO!!



Congrats!! We have almost the exact timeline, and even received closing docs a few days earlier, but still no closing date yet.


----------



## Bruin_mouse

Home: VGC
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 4/26
Offer accepted: 4/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/26
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/14
Closing docs returned: 6/15
Closing: 6/19 
Deed recorded: 6/19
Points in my account: 6/27

With all due respect to everyone, I hope this is the last time I update here for a long time. Good luck to everyone, you will finally get there. I promise!


----------



## Lori Duck

NewbieMom said:


> Sorry, we're waiting to close too on our 1st contract. I know the feeling. Not to generalize, but I've found that our sellers (on both pending contracts) always wait until the broker or title ask/request them for something before providing. On our contract that's still pending ROFR, they didn't even check that the names on the account were written up correctly! Disney came back and asked for an addendum because the account owners' names did not match the contract.


Ugh!! Honestly....what had happened to good business practices?? ie: check, recheck, communicate, follow through, complete.  I'm sorry you're going through all this! Sometimes the reduced end price of Resale just isn't worth the stress. 
(Tomorrow, I may feel differently if sellers move their keister) and I hope your situation irons out quickly!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Total Points: 160
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 5/15
Offer accepted:5/15
Sent to ROFR: 5/16
Passed ROFR: 6/12
Closing docs received:6/27
Closing docs returned:6/28
Confirmation of doc received:7/2. (Both mine and sellers)
Closing:7/6
Deed recorded:7/9
Points in my account: not yet


----------



## jennwdw

Home: BLT
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 5/29/18
Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
Closing docs received by seller (me): 6/23
Closing docs returned by seller (me): 6/25
Buyer returned closing docs: ??
Deed recorded: 6/28/18
Points out of my account:


----------



## icesk8abc

I updated over in the Estoppel thread, but now that we have closing documents, I should probably add it here too:

Home: AKV
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/4
Sent to ROFR: 6/6
Passed ROFR: 6/26
Closing docs received: 6/28
Closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account: 


There will be a little delay now as I impatiently await my husband's return from his business trip in a couple of days so that we can sign the papers and get them in the mail.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Congratulations to all the people who have completed the whole process!

We might finally be making some progress.  The broker informed me that Seller 2 has had her closing documents notarized and made plans to wire funds for settlement.  A FIRPTA agent will be used to handle the tax withholding at Seller/broker's expense.  Still not thrilled about the whole business but at least it's looking like the fallout is contained.

Hopefully by next week the title company can confirm they have Seller's documents and funds, then I'll wire the balance.


----------



## jennwdw

jennwdw said:


> Things moving quick.  Also please note I’m the seller.
> 
> Home: BLT
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 5/29/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
> Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
> Closing docs received by seller (me):  6/23
> Closing docs returned by seller (me): 6/25
> Buyer returned closing docs:
> Deed recorded:
> Points out of my account:



Just updating this to help others

Home: BLT
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 5/29/18
Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
Closing docs received by seller (me): 6/23
Closing docs returned by seller (me): 6/25
Buyer returned closing docs: ?
Deed recorded: 6/28/18
Points out of my account:


----------



## Gryhndmom

jennwdw said:


> Just updating this to help others
> 
> Home: BLT
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 5/29/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
> Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
> Closing docs received by seller (me): 6/23
> Closing docs returned by seller (me): 6/25
> Buyer returned closing docs: ?
> Deed recorded: 6/28/18
> Points out of my account:



Great news for you and super fast closing!


----------



## DizneyLizzy

I just updated my post on page 200 bc we are done! 

Our offer was accepted on 4/30 and the welcome letter from Disney was dated 6/21, so that seems pretty fast to me. We were in WDW when the welcome letter came, and then traveling for a week or so after that, so I just got my online account set up this morning. Yay!!

Thanks again to everyone who posts on here. Not only have the DVC forums been super helpful, but I’ve found them to be the friendliest on the DIS.


----------



## NewbieMom

DizneyLizzy said:


> I just updated my post on page 200 bc we are done!
> 
> Our offer was accepted on 4/30 and the welcome letter from Disney was dated 6/21, so that seems pretty fast to me. We were in WDW when the welcome letter came, and then traveling for a week or so after that, so I just got my online account set up this morning. Yay!!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who posts on here. Not only have the DVC forums been super helpful, but I’ve found them to be the friendliest on the DIS.



Congratulations!! That is super fast. We got our closing docs on the same day as you, but still haven't closed yet. Looking forward to our welcome letter and setting up the online account too!


----------



## wings91

It's over, I'm officially setup with my online account and all points are showing!
UPDATE:
Home: SSR
Title Jeffrey Sweet law firm
Offer made: 5/1
Offer accepted: 5/2
Sent to ROFR: 5/4
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/6
Closing docs returned: 6/11
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded: 6/15
Received welcome packet (car magnets): 6/29 
The welcome packet DOES NOT contain your member ID number.  That will come in a separate mailing.
Received member ID letter: 6/30
Points in my account: 6/30


----------



## Bambi19

Booked our first vacay after receiving the letter from Disney today!!
For as SUPER impatient as I was waiting on ROFR, I patiently waited without worry for the rest of everything. Seller took a really long time to send docs because she became ill, but after she sent them in, the title company (First American) and Disney seemed super fast.
I just quickly peeked at everything to see the timeline...

5/1 Passed ROFR
5/31 they received my docs (I was a week late)
6/12 still nothing, so I asked and received word the seller had been sick.
6/18 sellers docs received.
6/20 File closed.
Didn't call because I wasn't worried about booking availability, but I received my letter today with everything ready to be set up and booked!


----------



## TexasChick123

FINALLY!!!

Home: BLT
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/26
Offer accepted: 4/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/30
Passed ROFR: 5/24
Closing docs received: 6/7
Closing docs returned: 6/22
Seller returned closing docs: 6/15
Closing: 6/25
Deed recorded: 6/25
Contract in my account: 7/3 (morning)
Points in my account: 7/5 (end of day)

This one was pretty painful because I needed to book something, but it’s done.  It took almost 2.5 months start to finish. Oh, and the vacations that people in DVD were taking kept being reported as the reason for the process moving so slowly.  It’s ironic when you think about that. Their vacations are delaying our vacation planning.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Update



AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Total Points: 160
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 5/15
> Offer accepted:5/15
> Sent to ROFR: 5/16
> Passed ROFR: 6/12
> Closing docs received:6/27
> Closing docs returned:6/28
> Confirmation of doc received:7/2. (Both mine and sellers)
> Closing:7/6 —just received notice of Finalization today!!
> Deed recorded:7/9
> Points in my account:


----------



## kboo

Update: Almost there....



Home: VGF
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/16
Offer accepted: 5/16
Sent to ROFR: 5/17
Passed ROFR: 6/5
Closing docs received: 6/13
Closing docs returned:6/14
Seller returned closing docs: 6/25-29
Closing: 7/3
Deed recorded: 7/5
Points in my account:   ... argh ...

I have points expiring 7/31 that I will need to rent. But I can't post a thread at least until the contract shows up in my account, which I am hoping will be Friday and not next Monday... or later... 

(biting nails)

...
...


----------



## Reneedisnerd

DizneyLizzy said:


> I just updated my post on page 200 bc we are done!
> 
> Our offer was accepted on 4/30 and the welcome letter from Disney was dated 6/21, so that seems pretty fast to me. We were in WDW when the welcome letter came, and then traveling for a week or so after that, so I just got my online account set up this morning. Yay!!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who posts on here. Not only have the DVC forums been super helpful, but I’ve found them to be the friendliest on the DIS.


I 100% agree about the friendly and helpful people I have encountered on this board.


----------



## NewbieMom

kboo said:


> Update: Almost there....
> 
> 
> 
> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Mason title
> Offer made: 5/16
> Offer accepted: 5/16
> Sent to ROFR: 5/17
> Passed ROFR: 6/5
> Closing docs received: 6/13
> Closing docs returned:6/14
> Seller returned closing docs: 6/25-29
> Closing: 7/3
> Deed recorded: 7/5
> Points in my account:   ... argh ...
> 
> I have points expiring 7/31 that I will need to rent. But I can't post a thread at least until the contract shows up in my account, which I am hoping will be Friday and not next Monday... or later...
> 
> (biting nails)
> 
> ...
> ...



Is it even possible to rent the points with less than a month to go? I might be in the same position, still waiting on my contracts to close.


----------



## kboo

NewbieMom said:


> Is it even possible to rent the points with less than a month to go? I might be in the same position, still waiting on my contracts to close.



We'll see. I think it's possible, but at a discount. There are rooms available at OKW and SSR (and a running joke, that I'll host a 1 night party in a cascade cabin or a Poly bungalow!  )When do your new points expire?


----------



## DisneyBarretts

What is this 'Estoppel' phase you speak of!!!?!?!


----------



## NewbieMom

kboo said:


> We'll see. I think it's possible, but at a discount. There are rooms available at OKW and SSR (and a running joke, that I'll host a 1 night party in a cascade cabin or a Poly bungalow!  )When do your new points expire?



My points don't expire until 11/30, but I haven't even pass estoppel yet. At the rate sellers have been returning documents and the numerous addendums we had to submit, I don't anticipate closing until end of Aug. I'm concerned even with 3 months, it'll be difficult to rent with limited availability and getting towards the holidays.

Lucky for you, you can live it up in a cascade cabin! I only have 140 pts expiring so I might deposit it to RCI if I can't rent them.


----------



## NewbieMom

Starting to think our sellers are backing out.  It's been over a month since we received our closing docs, and they still haven't returned them. Supposedly, they sent something in on 6/25 but the admin said it was incomplete. No word since, and broker hasn't been helpful. Pretty much just told me to wait until the closing date on the contract (Aug 7).

Home: AKV
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/4
Offer accepted: 5/7
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/30
Closing docs received: 6/8
Closing docs returned: 6/11
Seller returned closing docs (1st time with error): 6/25 
Seller returned closing docs (2nd time): ??
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## kboo

NewbieMom said:


> Starting to think our sellers are backing out.  It's been over a month since we received our closing docs, and they still haven't returned them. Supposedly, they sent something in on 6/25 but the admin said it was incomplete. No word since, and broker hasn't been helpful. Pretty much just told me to wait until the closing date on the contract (Aug 7).
> 
> Home: AKV
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 5/4
> Offer accepted: 5/7
> Sent to ROFR: 5/7
> Passed ROFR: 5/30
> Closing docs received: 6/8
> Closing docs returned: 6/11
> Seller returned closing docs (1st time with error): 6/25
> Seller returned closing docs (2nd time): ??
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: ?
> Points in my account: ?





NewbieMom said:


> My points don't expire until 11/30, but I haven't even pass estoppel yet. At the rate sellers have been returning documents and the numerous addendums we had to submit, I don't anticipate closing until end of Aug. I'm concerned even with 3 months, it'll be difficult to rent with limited availability and getting towards the holidays.


Wait - maybe I am the one confused, but I thought you don't get closing documents until you've passed estoppel?


----------



## NewbieMom

kboo said:


> Wait - maybe I am the one confused, but I thought you don't get closing documents until you've passed estoppel?



Ah, I see how the 2 posts are confusing. I have 2 pending contracts. The 1st one has passed estoppel and waiting for sellers to close. The 2nd just passed ROFR and is waiting on estoppel. This is the one with expiring points (Dec UY).


----------



## kboo

NewbieMom said:


> Ah, I see how the 2 posts are confusing. I have 2 pending contracts. The 1st one has passed estoppel and waiting for sellers to close. The 2nd just passed ROFR and is waiting on estoppel. This is the one with expiring points (Dec UY).



Ah - got it. Good luck!


----------



## jennwdw

jennwdw said:


> Just updating this to help others
> 
> Home: BLT
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 5/29/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
> Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
> Closing docs received by seller (me): 6/23
> Closing docs returned by seller (me): 6/25
> Buyer returned closing docs: ?
> Deed recorded: 6/28/18
> Points out of my account:



Last update:

Home: BLT
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 5/29/18
Offer Accepted: 5/29/18
Sent to ROFR: 6/05/18
Passed ROFR: 6/20/18
Closing docs received by seller (me): 6/23
Closing docs returned by seller (me): 6/25
Buyer returned closing docs: ?
Deed recorded: 6/28/18
Points out of my account: 7/10/18


----------



## Lori Duck

Lori Duck said:


> Co-miserating here...
> My closing documents are in, I'm waiting for the go-head to wire funds, and my agent finds out that Sellers never received emailed documents (which they need to sign AND have notarized) and our closing is supposed to be THIS FRIDAY.  Really?  You don't contact the agent about your missing documents??
> I simply want to be welcomed home to BLT!!!!!!





Lori Duck said:


> Co-miserating here...
> My closing documents are in, I'm waiting for the go-head to wire funds, and my agent finds out that Sellers never received emailed documents (which they need to sign AND have notarized) and our closing is supposed to be THIS FRIDAY.  Really?  You don't contact the agent about your missing documents??
> I simply want to be welcomed home to BLT!!!!!!


Zippideedooda! Closed this morning!! HAZZAH!!
I wrote a quick email of thanks to my agents explaining why purchasing DVC was so important to me and my family. I got the sweetest reply! Apparently they rarely get personal feedback and information on clients' reasons for purchases, and they were happy to read mine and receive my thanks! 
BLT, here we come!!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

kboo said:


> We'll see. I think it's possible, but at a discount. There are rooms available at OKW and SSR (and a running joke, that I'll host a 1 night party in a cascade cabin or a Poly bungalow!  )When do your new points expire?



So does this mean the party is on?!?


----------



## Mumof4mice

Oops I confused the two contracts I had going! Sorry, edited.

Home: PVB
Title Company: First Reliable transfers
Offer made: 4/26
Offer accepted: 4/26
Sent to ROFR: 4/27
Passed ROFR: 5/29
Closing docs received: 6/6
Closing docs returned: 6/6
Seller cancelled: 6/19 (Seller refused to pay out her loan. Contract went to foreclosure)

Home: PVB
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/26
Offer accepted: 5/26
Sent to ROFR: 5/28
Passed ROFR: 6/12
Closing docs received: 6/20 (found out Seller was international)
Closing docs returned: 6/27
Seller returned closing doc: 7/12
Closing: 7/13
Deed recorded: 7/13

Thank you enablers and facilitators - this process would be impossible without you!


----------



## TexasChick123

Mumof4mice said:


> Home: PVB
> Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
> Offer made: 4/26
> Offer accepted: 4/26
> Sent to ROFR: 4/27
> Passed ROFR: 5/29
> Closing docs received: 6/6
> Closing docs returned: 6/6
> Seller returned closing docs:7/12
> Closing: 7/13
> Deed recorded: 7/13
> Points in my account:
> 
> Finally...



Wow! What in the world took the sellers so long? Was it a delayed closing?


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> Wow! What in the world took the sellers so long? Was it a delayed closing?



It was delayed for sure, but not an agreed delayed closing. 

This is the contract I was having problems with.  The broker didn't disclose that the seller was international - I found out from the closing documents.  Because we are also international we had to get a FIRPTA agent, fill out a lot of paperwork on both sides, then the seller had to come up with funds to discharge their loan, then they dragged their heels returning the closing documents...

I'm sure DVC will now sit on my file for a month before deciding to assign my membership number.  Just to make the whole experience consistent.


----------



## Bing Showei

Mumof4mice said:


> I'm sure DVC will now sit on my file for a month before deciding to assign my membership number. Just to make the whole experience consistent.


That sounds about right. Just enough time for you to casually check listings to kill the time, eventually lapsing back into needing more points. It’s a vicious cycle with enablers and facilitators every step of the way.


----------



## kboo

Mumof4mice said:


> It was delayed for sure, but not an agreed delayed closing.
> 
> This is the contract I was having problems with.  The broker didn't disclose that the seller was international - I found out from the closing documents.  Because we are also international we had to get a FIRPTA agent, fill out a lot of paperwork on both sides, then the seller had to come up with funds to discharge their loan, then they dragged their heels returning the closing documents...
> 
> I'm sure DVC will now sit on my file for a month before deciding to assign my membership number.  Just to make the whole experience consistent.



Ugh... Are you a new member or is this an add on? It took 9 business days to get from deed recording to account showing up in my dashboard. If a new member it will take longer, but you really rally are on the home stretch. Do you have a hopeful trip planned yet? 



Bing Showei said:


> That sounds about right. Just enough time for you to casually check listings to kill the time, eventually lapsing back into needing more points. It’s a vicious cycle with enablers and facilitators every step of the way.



We had an international seller, too. They didn't take as long, but still took a bit longer than I'd expected, and during that whole waiting time, I saw other contracts that I "wish" I'd bought instead. Or that seemed at least as good a deal as the one I was waiting for closing on. (One of them had more points overall, and more current points, and is now in ROFR with another member of this board! I was all like, aaaaaaahhhh! If only that contract had been listed a week or two earlier!!!) 

And so now I am one of the enablers/facilitators, I guess. My BLT points feel outnumbered but DH has said no (for now, hehe.) But seriously, we are now planning extra trips in 2019 with our points, so maybe 2020 we'll add on to BLT??


----------



## kboo

Speaking of which ... new contract is showing up on dashboard. But no points yet. Time to call Member Admin.


----------



## DisHeels

This Thursday will be a month since the closing docs were sent to us and the seller. We returned ours a week later due to being at Disney. The only update for the seller's side from the title company is "have not received".


----------



## LawrenceFamily

Home: AKL
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 4/26
Offer accepted: 4/27
Sent to ROFR: 4/30
Passed ROFR: 5/23
Closing docs received: 6/20
Closing docs returned: 6/22
Seller returned closing docs:6/21
Closing: 7/16
Deed recorded: 7/13
Points in my account:

 - Still cannot believe we got 230 points at AKL for $95 a point!!! Get in!!

Come on Disney, send us our membership numbers!!!


----------



## Gryhndmom

Mumof4mice said:


> It was delayed for sure, but not an agreed delayed closing.
> 
> This is the contract I was having problems with.  The broker didn't disclose that the seller was international - I found out from the closing documents.  Because we are also international we had to get a FIRPTA agent, fill out a lot of paperwork on both sides, then the seller had to come up with funds to discharge their loan, then they dragged their heels returning the closing documents...
> 
> I'm sure DVC will now sit on my file for a month before deciding to assign my membership number.  Just to make the whole experience consistent.



 Both our resell contracts took about 6 weeks but JP at timeshare store did tell us 6-8 weeks were normal and if it is an international seller add another 2-4 weeks.  With a few exceptions, most people posting here have taken about 6-8 weeks.  It is tough to wait on those points when we just want to plan our dvc vacation.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

I have a question which I’m sure has been asked before but here it goes... this is my first purchase so I have no preexisting account. My closing was 7/6 deed recorded 7/9. I received my copy of closing papers from my title company 7/17 but I have not received anything from Disney yet. No welcome packet and certainly no membership number. Should I call them at this point or just wait? Everything except ROFR went quickly and smoothly until now! I hate to admit it but I’m feeling super impatient! What do you all think?


----------



## aokeefe

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> I have a question which I’m sure has been asked before but here it goes... this is my first purchase so I have no preexisting account. My closing was 7/6 deed recorded 7/9. I received my copy of closing papers from my title company 7/17 but I have not received anything from Disney yet. No welcome packet and certainly no membership number. Should I call them at this point or just wait? Everything except ROFR went quickly and smoothly until now! I hate to admit it but I’m feeling super impatient! What do you all think?


Nothing wrong with feeling super impatient... we all are whether it's our 1st or 10th contract.  I would call today- you have nothing to lose by calling. You may get a helpful CM that will give you your number.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

aokeefe said:


> Nothing wrong with feeling super impatient... we all are whether it's our 1st or 10th contract.  I would call today- you have nothing to lose by calling. You may get a helpful CM that will give you your number.


Thank you! I think I may give them a ring...can’t wait to start planning!


----------



## Mskcl131

Home: PVB
Total Points: 75
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 6/3
Offer accepted: 6/4
Sent to ROFR: 6/4
Passed ROFR: 6/20
Closing docs received: 6/29
Closing docs returned: 7/5
Confirmation of doc received: 7/6
Closing: 7/18
Deed recorded: 7/19
Points in my account:

Almost there!!!


----------



## kboo

Final update!

Home: VGF
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 5/16
Offer accepted: 5/16
Sent to ROFR: 5/17
Passed ROFR: 6/5
Closing docs received: 6/13
Closing docs returned:6/14
Seller returned closing docs: 6/29 (date that last doc was rec'd)
Closing:7/3 (sellers needed to pay $ to close)
Deed recorded: 7/5
Points in my account: 7/19, 10pm (not that anyone was checking hourly)

Expiring (7/31) points rented: 7/20

We had the double whammy of international sellers who needed to pay $ to close. Add a little stress that with the expiring points, and lots of folks from MS/MA on vacation... a  little more stressful than prior purchases. 

This one took by far the longest altogether, even though it was the shortest time in estoppel. But we got a very good price!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

aokeefe said:


> Nothing wrong with feeling super impatient... we all are whether it's our 1st or 10th contract.  I would call today- you have nothing to lose by calling. You may get a helpful CM that will give you your number.


Called today, they had my membership #, activation code. Got me logged on and my points were ready and waiting!


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

Total Points: 160
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 5/15
Offer accepted:5/15
Sent to ROFR: 5/16
Passed ROFR: 6/12
Closing docs received:6/27
Closing docs returned:6/28
Confirmation of doc received:7/2. (Both mine and sellers)
Closing:7/6
Deed recorded:7/9
Points in my account: 7/16 ( according to member services when I called this afternoon) called and set up account received membership ID and created account. Member Services were wonderful!


----------



## NewbieMom

kboo said:


> Final update!
> 
> Home: VGF
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/16
> Offer accepted: 5/16
> Sent to ROFR: 5/17
> Passed ROFR: 6/5
> Closing docs received: 6/13
> Closing docs returned:6/14
> Seller returned closing docs: 6/29 (date that last doc was rec'd)
> Closing:7/3 (sellers needed to pay $ to close)
> Deed recorded: 7/5
> Points in my account: 7/19, 10pm (not that anyone was checking hourly)
> 
> Expiring (7/31) points rented: 7/20
> 
> We had the double whammy of international sellers who needed to pay $ to close. Add a little stress that with the expiring points, and lots of folks from MS/MA on vacation... a  little more stressful than prior purchases.
> 
> This one took by far the longest altogether, even though it was the shortest time in estoppel. But we got a very good price!



Congratulations!! Wow, you rented those points quick. Did you rent them yourself privately or through one of the rental brokers?


----------



## kboo

AlldayIdreamaboutDisney said:


> Total Points: 160
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 5/15
> Offer accepted:5/15
> Sent to ROFR: 5/16
> Passed ROFR: 6/12
> Closing docs received:6/27
> Closing docs returned:6/28
> Confirmation of doc received:7/2. (Both mine and sellers)
> Closing:7/6
> Deed recorded:7/9
> Points in my account: 7/16 ( according to member services when I called this afternoon) called and set up account received membership ID and created account. Member Services were wonderful!



Wow - you closed after I did and got your points before I did! congratulations! Which home resort? Admittedly, the points in mine were a little messed up, between current year, next year, and borrowed points kind of all over the place. 



NewbieMom said:


> Congratulations!! Wow, you rented those points quick. Did you rent them yourself privately or through one of the rental brokers?



Rented privately - my first time. I don't know how often we will do it again, because it takes a lot of trust on both sides.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Home: SSR
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 6/12/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/201
Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/20/2018
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Moving my timeline to this thread.  

My husband is getting excited now and that isn’t something he normally does lol.


----------



## AlldayIdreamaboutDisney

kboo said:


> Wow - you closed after I did and got your points before I did! congratulations! Which home resort? Admittedly, the points in mine were a little messed up, between current year, next year, and borrowed points kind of all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> Rented privately - my first time. I don't know how often we will do it again, because it takes a lot of trust on both sides.


Congratulations on being able to get your points rented so quickly! My home is SSR, I was surprised after the ROFR wait (27 days) everything else went pretty quickly. I was getting impatient waiting for my welcome letter from Disney so I finally gave in and called them! To my surprise they were more than willing to help me out. They told me my account was switched to me on July 16th. My points were already posted and all I had to do was create my account with DVC.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Reneedisnerd said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 6/12/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/201
> Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/20/2018
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Moving my timeline to this thread.
> 
> My husband is getting excited now and that isn’t something he normally does lol.


Title company has my docs and $$.  I hope the seller is motivated to get his funds.  I am ready to move on to the next step.  Come on seller sign those docs and send them back.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Updating

Home: SSR
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 6/12/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/201
Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/20/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/2018
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

As soon as I know we closed I will be stalking the website with the deed recordings lol.


----------



## DisHeels

DisHeels said:


> Home: BWV
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 5/21/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/21/18
> Sent to ROFR: 5/21/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/06/18
> Closing docs received: 6/19/18
> Closing docs returned: 6/26/18
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/18
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in account:
> 
> *Good news we are at Disney until Sunday. Bad news we can't send our closing docs until we get back home.



Finally on the move again. Hoping the closing and deed recording go a bit faster.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Reneedisnerd said:


> Updating
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 6/12/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/201
> Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/20/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/2018
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> As soon as I know we closed I will be stalking the website with the deed recordings lol.



Closed!! Just got the message!!


----------



## dad_at_blt

Home: BLT
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 6/12/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/18/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/24/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/2018
Closing: 7/25/2018
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## kmc8826

Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 6/28/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/28/2018
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/18/2018
Closing docs received: 7/23/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/23/2018
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

No returned closing documents.  Apparently they are going through a divorce and are waiting to hear back from the lawyer.  This has moved super fast up until this point. Fingers crossed no problems now.  Now they have my money and I have no points! That is most definitely the worst part!


----------



## Matty B13

kmc8826 said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 6/28/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/28/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2018
> Passed ROFR: 7/18/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/23/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/23/2018
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> No returned closing documents.  Apparently they are going through a divorce and are waiting to hear back from the lawyer.  This has moved super fast up until this point. Fingers crossed no problems now.  Now they have my money and I have no points! That is most definitely the worst part!



Sorry this happened to you, after our first resale contract, we started asking if the seller was in the middle of any legal issues.  Hopefully both sellers are level headed and just sign the contract and documents.


----------



## NewbieMom

kmc8826 said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 6/28/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/28/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2018
> Passed ROFR: 7/18/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/23/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/23/2018
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> No returned closing documents.  Apparently they are going through a divorce and are waiting to hear back from the lawyer.  This has moved super fast up until this point. Fingers crossed no problems now.  Now they have my money and I have no points! That is most definitely the worst part!



Sorry to hear, hopefully you have resolution soon. We've learned to never send our money until after sellers returned their docs. Our 1st contract, sellers stopped all communication 5 weeks after closing docs were issued. Now 7 weeks after I've sent my money, the contract is expiring and title company said they will return my money in another 2 weeks.


----------



## kmc8826

NewbieMom said:


> Sorry to hear, hopefully you have resolution soon. We've learned to never send our money until after sellers returned their docs. Our 1st contract, sellers stopped all communication 5 weeks after closing docs were issued. Now 7 weeks after I've sent my money, the contract is expiring and title company said they will return my money in another 2 weeks.



I am sorry for you! Hopefully it will just work out...I haven't waited hardly any time to start to worry or anything.  But yes my inclination was to just wait and send money later this week but one of those things where I just wanted to get it settled and do it while I had a chance.  I thought about posting when the best advice is to send the money but didn't.  Oh well.


----------



## Mumof4mice

NewbieMom said:


> Sorry to hear, hopefully you have resolution soon. We've learned to never send our money until after sellers returned their docs. Our 1st contract, sellers stopped all communication 5 weeks after closing docs were issued. Now 7 weeks after I've sent my money, the contract is expiring and title company said they will return my money in another 2 weeks.



Sorry to hear the seller didn't come around and the problem is ongoing! My first two contracts, Seller had to pay out the loan to close. One of the sellers supplied funds after a short delay. Was hoping yours was the same situation and it would resolve itself.


----------



## NewbieMom

Mumof4mice said:


> Sorry to hear the seller didn't come around and the problem is ongoing! My first two contracts, Seller had to pay out the loan to close. One of the sellers supplied funds after a short delay. Was hoping yours was the same situation and it would resolve itself.



Yes, it's back to the drawing board for us after we get our money back. Can't wait to hear your VGF lowball story! Thinking we'll take a little break to recharge and reevaluate which home resort we want. This whole process is so mentally draining.


----------



## Mumof4mice

NewbieMom said:


> Yes, it's back to the drawing board for us after we get our money back. Can't wait to hear your VGF lowball story! Thinking we'll take a little break to recharge and reevaluate which home resort we want. This whole process is so mentally draining.



Exactly how I felt after having issues with both my contracts.  Was fed up enough to consider buying direct despite my inate cheapness! 

Did your BLT pass rofr? That one was a great deal.


----------



## Thumper729

I get to post here now after 4 attempts in the ROFR thread 

Home: AKV
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 6/22/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/22/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/13/2018
Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/24/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/2018
Closing:7/25/2018
Deed recorded: waiting
Points in my account: waiting

So exciting


----------



## DisHeels

DisHeels said:


> Home: BWV
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 5/21/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/21/18
> Sent to ROFR: 5/21/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/06/18
> Closing docs received: 6/19/18
> Closing docs returned: 6/26/18
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/18
> Closing: 7/25/18
> Deed recorded:
> Points in account:
> 
> *Good news we are at Disney until Sunday. Bad news we can't send our closing docs until we get back home.



Woo! Our contract closed today! Now to search for our deed every 5 minutes.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

DisHeels said:


> Woo! Our contract closed today! Now to search for our deed every 5 minutes.


This would be me if I had the time to check that often lol.  
We closed yesterday and today the site says Doc Deed Tax. I don’t think we are there but may be getting close.


----------



## DisHeels

Reneedisnerd said:


> This would be me if I had the time to check that often lol.
> We closed yesterday and today the site says Doc Deed Tax. I don’t think we are there but may be getting close.


Well checking every 5 minutes worked! LOL. Looks like our deed was recorded.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

DisHeels said:


> Well checking every 5 minutes worked! LOL. Looks like our deed was recorded.


Congrats-mine still has “Doc deed tax”. I am really clueless when it comes to real estate so I don’t know what it is supposed to say.  I can wait another day or two but it would be nice to have it soon so I can get on the wait list for points.  My guide told me to call when the deed is recorded.


----------



## dad_at_blt

dad_at_blt said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 6/12/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 6/18/2018
> Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/24/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/2018
> Closing: 7/25/2018
> Deed recorded: 7/26/2018
> Points in my account:



Updated with closing and deed.


----------



## DisHeels

Reneedisnerd said:


> Congrats-mine still has “Doc deed tax”. I am really clueless when it comes to real estate so I don’t know what it is supposed to say.  I can wait another day or two but it would be nice to have it soon so I can get on the wait list for points.  My guide told me to call when the deed is recorded.


That's what mine shows too. I'm assuming that's all I need to look up.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

Reneedisnerd said:


> Congrats-mine still has “Doc deed tax”. I am really clueless when it comes to real estate so I don’t know what it is supposed to say.  I can wait another day or two but it would be nice to have it soon so I can get on the wait list for points.  My guide told me to call when the deed is recorded.





DisHeels said:


> That's what mine shows too. I'm assuming that's all I need to look up.


Okay, thanks. I looked again it and clicked on a few things and I am going with it. I will call my guide tomorrow and get on the list.


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> Updating
> 
> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 6/12/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/201
> Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/20/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/2018
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> As soon as I know we closed I will be stalking the website with the deed recordings lol.


Do they let you know when the seller returns the closing docs? I'm just curious since we are using the same title company. Hopefully my sellers are motivated. Although they got the first set of documents in pretty quick and it was a holiday.


----------



## NewbieMom

Mumof4mice said:


> Exactly how I felt after having issues with both my contracts.  Was fed up enough to consider buying direct despite my inate cheapness!
> 
> Did your BLT pass rofr? That one was a great deal.



Yes it did! I think we just snuck through, since Jerry's got taken at $115. After 6 weeks in ROFR and several addendums, the brokers finally got the contract right. It was pretty smooth sailing after that (luckily) and we recently closed.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

CatNipRules said:


> Do they let you know when the seller returns the closing docs? I'm just curious since we are using the same title company. Hopefully my sellers are motivated. Although they got the first set of documents in pretty quick and it was a holiday.



They did send me an email.  I did ask a question earlier that day about the seller and what they had to do for their part so they might have just decided to let me know so I wouldn’t bug them.  Closing was quick after that.  This has been a really time consuming process for us and I am just glad that we finally are where we are after starting all of this in Feb. The kids are really excited and my husband, who doesn’t get excited about anything, is really to add points lol. My parents sometimes tag along when we go, I can’t wait to tell them they don’t have to pay for a hotel anymore because we can use DVC.


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> They did send me an email.  I did ask a question earlier that day about the seller and what they had to do for their part so they might have just decided to let me know so I wouldn’t bug them.  Closing was quick after that.  This has been a really time consuming process for us and I am just glad that we finally are where we are after starting all of this in Feb. The kids are really excited and my husband, who doesn’t get excited about anything, is really to add points lol. My parents sometimes tag along when we go, I can’t wait to tell them they don’t have to pay for a hotel anymore because we can use DVC.


If you don’t mind me asking, what does the seller have to do? You’ve already clos d on it now? I’m amazed at how quick it was once you got through ROFR.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Home: PVB
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/26
Offer accepted: 5/26
Sent to ROFR: 5/28
Passed ROFR: 6/12
Closing docs received: 6/20 (found out Seller was international)
Closing docs returned: 6/27
Seller returned closing doc: 7/12
Closing: 7/13
Deed recorded: 7/13
Points in my account: 7/27

Kept expecting another roadblock, like finally getting into the account to find all the points stripped. But, it's finally done! We are DVC members


----------



## NewbieMom

Mumof4mice said:


> Home: PVB
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 5/26
> Offer accepted: 5/26
> Sent to ROFR: 5/28
> Passed ROFR: 6/12
> Closing docs received: 6/20 (found out Seller was international)
> Closing docs returned: 6/27
> Seller returned closing doc: 7/12
> Closing: 7/13
> Deed recorded: 7/13
> Points in my account: 7/27
> 
> Kept expecting another roadblock, like finally getting into the account to find all the points stripped. But, it's finally done! We are DVC members



Congrats! Did you call to get your login info? I'm still waiting for our welcome packet in the mail. I'm not in a rush so I haven't called.


----------



## Reneedisnerd

CatNipRules said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what does the seller have to do? You’ve already clos d on it now? I’m amazed at how quick it was once you got through ROFR.


It went very quick (didn’t seem like it at the time) after ROFR.  I had to look at what I actually did ask about the sellers because, well everything has been a a bit of a blur the last few days with work craziness.  I looks like I didn’t ask what they had to do but I asked if their paperwork gets sent to them at the same time it is sent to us.  Yes it is.  Our turn around was quick because thankfully I had the day off the day the closing docs came in.  I had them printed and the wire transfer set up before my husband got home.  As soon as he walked in the door he signed and then walked right back out to Fed Ex.  They had my docs Monday, seller’s docs Tuesday and closed Wednesday.  Deed was recorded yesterday. We are adding direct points to get the extras so I will be calling our guide back next Friday to see if we are in the system yet. I have a feeling we won’t be waiting long for those points and I think that is why they don’t want to put me on the wait list yet.


----------



## Mumof4mice

NewbieMom said:


> Congrats! Did you call to get your login info? I'm still waiting for our welcome packet in the mail. I'm not in a rush so I haven't called.


I called them. It was easy. You select member admin first, give them the contract number to get your member ID. Then they transfer you to member services where you are given the club ID and activation code. I recommend having a browser open to enter the club ID and activation code on the spot. The first one time access code they gave me didn't work. We tried with a second one, and it worked.


----------



## kboo

NewbieMom said:


> Yes it did! I think we just snuck through, since Jerry's got taken at $115. After 6 weeks in ROFR and several addendums, the brokers finally got the contract right. It was pretty smooth sailing after that (luckily) and we recently closed.





NewbieMom said:


> Congrats! Did you call to get your login info? I'm still waiting for our welcome packet in the mail. I'm not in a rush so I haven't called.



Sounds like you got a great deal - did I miss it? And do you already have points,
or do you not have trips planned for those points soon? Seems like when I get points in, I start planning “extra” trips we weren’t planning to take, and then we need more points, and so on ... the struggle is real.


----------



## NewbieMom

kboo said:


> Sounds like you got a great deal - did I miss it? And do you already have points,
> or do you not have trips planned for those points soon? Seems like when I get points in, I start planning “extra” trips we weren’t planning to take, and then we need more points, and so on ... the struggle is real.



Yes, we got a great deal - BLT @ $120pp! I never updated the boards because it took over 6 weeks to pass ROFR and the thread switched from May (when we first submitted) to July (when we passed). There were so many mistakes with the contract that Disney kept flipping it back for correction (owners' names on the account didn't match the contract, the points were incorrectly stated twice - I ended up losing some current UY points but it's still a great deal.) 

I do have points expiring 11/30, but no trips planned. Unfortunately DH is putting the foot down since we just came back from WDW in April. My plan right now is to bank them with RCI since it'll probably be too late to rent them by the time I gain access to my account.


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> It went very quick (didn’t seem like it at the time) after ROFR.  I had to look at what I actually did ask about the sellers because, well everything has been a a bit of a blur the last few days with work craziness.  I looks like I didn’t ask what they had to do but I asked if their paperwork gets sent to them at the same time it is sent to us.  Yes it is.  Our turn around was quick because thankfully I had the day off the day the closing docs came in.  I had them printed and the wire transfer set up before my husband got home.  As soon as he walked in the door he signed and then walked right back out to Fed Ex.  They had my docs Monday, seller’s docs Tuesday and closed Wednesday.  Deed was recorded yesterday. We are adding direct points to get the extras so I will be calling our guide back next Friday to see if we are in the system yet. I have a feeling we won’t be waiting long for those points and I think that is why they don’t want to put me on the wait list yet.


I'm figuring that since we got them late Wednesday, they probably/hopefully will get them to the FedEx place today and it will get there Monday. I'm patiently/not so patiently waiting to hear when our closing is. 

It's just all gone really smooth. So, I'm hoping that it will continue. LOL!!


----------



## DVC2018

Home: PVB
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/29
Sent to ROFR: 7/10
Passed ROFR: 7/27
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing doc:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## kboo

NewbieMom said:


> Yes, we got a great deal - BLT @ $120pp! I never updated the boards because it took over 6 weeks to pass ROFR and the thread switched from May (when we first submitted) to July (when we passed). There were so many mistakes with the contract that Disney kept flipping it back for correction (owners' names on the account didn't match the contract, the points were incorrectly stated twice - I ended up losing some current UY points but it's still a great deal.)


Ok, I remember reading about your saga. I must have gotten you mixed up with someone else who was going through similar shenanigans with their seller or contract, because I thought there was someone who had similar issues whose deal fell through and they were rethinking which resort they wanted again.

So was $120pp worth the hassle? My recent add-on was somewhat of a hassle too, but in the end I am happy with the effective price I got, and the only question I have in the back of my mind was maybe I should have gotten a larger contract...



NewbieMom said:


> I do have points expiring 11/30, but no trips planned. Unfortunately DH is putting the foot down since we just came back from WDW in April. My plan right now is to bank them with RCI since it'll probably be too late to rent them by the time I gain access to my account.


Well, you're past your banking window, but I think you would still have plenty of time to rent them. I got points in my account last week, and got a renter on board in about 24 hours who rented all my points and then some. The points expire 7/31, they are at WDW right now enjoying their 2br refurbished OKW! So a win for all. November 30 is still a lot of time - you should definitely have access to your account in the next 2 weeks. I wouldn't give up yet.


----------



## NewbieMom

kboo said:


> Ok, I remember reading about your saga. I must have gotten you mixed up with someone else who was going through similar shenanigans with their seller or contract, because I thought there was someone who had similar issues whose deal fell through and they were rethinking which resort they wanted again.



That's probably me too. I had 2 contracts going at the same time: BLT and AKV. Both had various issues going on, but my BLT made it to closing. The AKV is being cancelled. Sellers never returned closing docs, and stopped all communication 5 weeks after closing docs were sent. It'll be 8 weeks next week, and the contract is expiring. Title company will be returning our full amount, but we're probably going to wait before buying again. 1) The process is mentally draining. 2) We're reevaluating if we still want AKV because that one is for the kids and they might "grow out of it." So we're thinking BWV because we love Epcot.



kboo said:


> So was $120pp worth the hassle?



The 6 weeks in ROFR was harrowing, but the smooth sailing afterwards made the total time spent just under 3 months. So yes, I would say in this case, it's worth the money saved.

For my AKV, we submitted 2 weeks before BLT, and ended up wasting 4 months for no points in the end. But of course there's no way of knowing beforehand that it wouldn't close. 



kboo said:


> Well, you're past your banking window, but I think you would still have plenty of time to rent them. I got points in my account last week, and got a renter on board in about 24 hours who rented all my points and then some. The points expire 7/31, they are at WDW right now enjoying their 2br refurbished OKW! So a win for all. November 30 is still a lot of time - you should definitely have access to your account in the next 2 weeks. I wouldn't give up yet.



I remember asking you about renting. This is my 1st contract and 1st time renting so I think I would feel more comfortable going through a broker (and not deal with arranging payments, contracts, and the risk of damages to the room). Once I have access to my points, I'll call and ask if they'll be able to rent it. If not, I'll give them to RCI. It's not that many points.


----------



## CatNipRules

Reneedisnerd said:


> It went very quick (didn’t seem like it at the time) after ROFR.  I had to look at what I actually did ask about the sellers because, well everything has been a a bit of a blur the last few days with work craziness.  I looks like I didn’t ask what they had to do but I asked if their paperwork gets sent to them at the same time it is sent to us.  Yes it is.  Our turn around was quick because thankfully I had the day off the day the closing docs came in.  I had them printed and the wire transfer set up before my husband got home.  As soon as he walked in the door he signed and then walked right back out to Fed Ex.  They had my docs Monday, seller’s docs Tuesday and closed Wednesday.  Deed was recorded yesterday. We are adding direct points to get the extras so I will be calling our guide back next Friday to see if we are in the system yet. I have a feeling we won’t be waiting long for those points and I think that is why they don’t want to put me on the wait list yet.


My agent isn't the best. Takes her forever to get back to me and I can never reach her on the phone. It's kind of annoying honestly. Everything with the broker has been easy, but communication with the closing agent has been just ugh....


----------



## beourguest2009

Is anyone struggling with the seller getting their paperwork notarized?  Got my closing docs on 7/9 and sent mine back a few days later.  I've been in contact with the title co and the company selling the contract and was told that the seller was having trouble finding a notary with witnesses available?  Not sure if this is something new but getting a little annoyed at this point.  Contract was supposed to close 2 weeks after E-Estoppel was complete.  First he was traveling and now the notary thing?  They say he still wants to sell but his actions don't match his words.  Argh.


----------



## aokeefe

Another step closer

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/25
Offer accepted: 6/25
Sent to ROFR: 7/2
Passed ROFR: 7/18
Closing docs received: 7/30
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing doc: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account:


----------



## kmc8826

beourguest2009 said:


> Is anyone struggling with the seller getting their paperwork notarized?  Got my closing docs on 7/9 and sent mine back a few days later.  I've been in contact with the title co and the company selling the contract and was told that the seller was having trouble finding a notary with witnesses available?  Not sure if this is something new but getting a little annoyed at this point.  Contract was supposed to close 2 weeks after E-Estoppel was complete.  First he was traveling and now the notary thing?  They say he still wants to sell but his actions don't match his words.  Argh.



I am struggling to get the seller to return paperwork at all...or even act like they are going too.  They have had it a week today.  Best information I can get is that they are a couple going through a divorce and that they are "reaching out to their lawyer to get an update."  If you have changed your mind and don't want to sell just tell us! It is frustrating.


----------



## beourguest2009

kmc8826 said:


> I am struggling to get the seller to return paperwork at all...or even act like they are going too.  They have had it a week today.  Best information I can get is that they are a couple going through a divorce and that they are "reaching out to their lawyer to get an update."  If you have changed your mind and don't want to sell just tell us! It is frustrating.



Right?  I am at 3 weeks today... I specifically asked if they had cold feet and was told no.  I’ll give it to the end of the week...


----------



## DisHeels

beourguest2009 said:


> Right?  I am at 3 weeks today... I specifically asked if they had cold feet and was told no.  I’ll give it to the end of the week...


My seller took just over a month to return their docs. Very frustrating for sure. All the title company could tell me was they were waiting on the seller. I didn't need details of the exact cause of delay but just knowing the seller was still onboard would have been a nice update. And to think we felt bad for taking a week to return ours. (We were at Disney when closing docs were sent and had to wait until we got back home) Hopefully you get some good news soon!


----------



## kmc8826

beourguest2009 said:


> Right?  I am at 3 weeks today... I specifically asked if they had cold feet and was told no.  I’ll give it to the end of the week...



My contract says 45 days past estoppel date. Does your say that? Or have another time period? My understanding is that as the buyer you are out of luck until that date. They can walk away though...


----------



## beourguest2009

DisHeels said:


> My seller took just over a month to return their docs. Very frustrating for sure. All the title company could tell me was they were waiting on the seller. I didn't need details of the exact cause of delay but just knowing the seller was still onboard would have been a nice update. And to think we felt bad for taking a week to return ours. (We were at Disney when closing docs were sent and had to wait until we got back home) Hopefully you get some good news soon!



First he was traveling...now he can’t find a notary...blah...blah...blah...he could already have my money!!



kmc8826 said:


> My contract says 45 days past estoppel date. Does your say that? Or have another time period? My understanding is that as the buyer you are out of luck until that date. They can walk away though...



Mine actually says 2 weeks...


----------



## CatNipRules

Home: SSR
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 07/02/2018
Offer Accepted: 07/02/2018
Sent to ROFR: 07/04/2018
Passed ROFR: 07/18/2018
Closing docs received: 7/25/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/26/2018
Seller returned closing docs: Not exactly sure. LOL!!
Closing:7/30/2018
Deed recorded: 08/01/2018
Points in my account: waiting

I had to call the broker because the title company wasn't answering any of my questions. They were surprised at how quickly it was from start to finish. They did say that Disney is running at about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks to send out the paperwork. I'm okay with that since I'm not using the points this year. Just wanted to know where it was in the process.


----------



## Bing Showei

CatNipRules said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 07/02/2018
> Offer Accepted: 07/02/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 07/04/2018
> Passed ROFR: 07/18/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/25/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/26/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: Not exactly sure. LOL!!
> Closing:7/30/2018
> Deed recorded: waiting
> Points in my account: waiting
> 
> I had to call the broker because the title company wasn't answering any of my questions. They were surprised at how quickly it was from start to finish. They did say that Disney is running at about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks to send out the paperwork. I'm okay with that since I'm not using the points this year. Just wanted to know where it was in the process.


OK. You're going to hate me, but I have to say it. From offer to close on a resale contract in less than 30 days is great and really underscores how so many buyers need to just relax.

As a buyer (yes, I've been there) I know it feels like it was taking forever, but seriously... <30 is amazing. I kind of understand the title company pushing your requests for information to the back burner.


----------



## CatNipRules

Bing Showei said:


> OK. You're going to hate me, but I have to say it. From offer to close on a resale contract in less than 30 days is great and really underscores how so many buyers need to just relax.
> 
> As a buyer (yes, I've been there) I know it feels like it was taking forever, but seriously... <30 is amazing. I kind of understand the title company pushing your requests for information to the back burner.


LOL!! I honestly don't hate you. I know, I know. I have no patience in anything. LOL!! That's my biggest flaw in life.

Yeah, I do to. Especially when I talked to the broker and they explained it to me that they let the brokers break the news to their clients.


----------



## beourguest2009

Just got a note that the sellers returned their paperwork!  Excited to get more points!!

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 5/25/18
Offer Accepted: 5/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2018
Passed ROFR: 06/12/2018
Closing docs received: 7/9/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/16/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 7/31/18
Closing:waiting
Deed recorded: waiting
Points in my account: waiting


----------



## NewbieMom

CatNipRules said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 07/02/2018
> Offer Accepted: 07/02/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 07/04/2018
> Passed ROFR: 07/18/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/25/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/26/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: Not exactly sure. LOL!!
> Closing:7/30/2018
> Deed recorded: waiting
> Points in my account: waiting
> 
> I had to call the broker because the title company wasn't answering any of my questions. They were surprised at how quickly it was from start to finish. They did say that Disney is running at about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks to send out the paperwork. I'm okay with that since I'm not using the points this year. Just wanted to know where it was in the process.



Wow you really lucked out. I think this is the fastest I've ever seen a resale in the few months I've been looking. 1 month from start to finish. Is this your first contract? Others have said that you can call member admin to get your login if you don't want to wait the couple weeks for your welcome packet from Disney.


----------



## CatNipRules

NewbieMom said:


> Wow you really lucked out. I think this is the fastest I've ever seen a resale in the few months I've been looking. 1 month from start to finish. Is this your first contract? Others have said that you can call member admin to get your login if you don't want to wait the couple weeks for your welcome packet from Disney.


That's the same thing my broker said. She said that this is the fastest that she's ever seen one close. 

This is my first contract. I'm actually fine with waiting for the welcome packet. I don't have any trips planned for the future. Well, not until May. I guess my sellers were really motivated and got all of their paperwork in quickly.


----------



## Mskcl131

Home: PVB
Total Points: 75
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 6/3
Offer accepted: 6/4
Sent to ROFR: 6/4
Passed ROFR: 6/20
Closing docs received: 6/29
Closing docs returned: 7/5
Confirmation of doc received: 7/6
Closing: 7/18
Deed recorded: 7/19
Points in my account: 8/3

Finally done!!  I can't wait to stay at Poly!!


----------



## dad_at_blt

Home: BLT
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 6/12/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/18/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/24/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/2018
Closing: 7/25/2018
Deed recorded: 7/26/2018
Member ID available: 8/3/2018
Points in my account:

I added another line for 'Member ID available'.


----------



## DisHeels

DisHeels said:


> Home: BWV
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 5/21/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/21/18
> Sent to ROFR: 5/21/18
> Passed ROFR: 6/06/18
> Closing docs received: 6/19/18
> Closing docs returned: 6/26/18
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/18
> Closing: 7/26/18
> Deed recorded: 7/26/18
> Membership # received: 8/3/18
> Points in account:
> 
> *Good news we are at Disney until Sunday. Bad news we can't send our closing docs until we get back home.


We got our membership today. I was able to setup our account.


----------



## kmc8826

Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 6/28/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/28/2018
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/18/2018
Closing docs received: 7/23/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/23/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 8/2/2018
Closing: 8/3/2018
Deed recorded: 8/3/2018
Points in my account:

Delay with seller returning closing docs since they were going through divorce and "had to talk to attorney."  I researched it and they hadn't paid 2018 dues.  Disney put a lien on the property on 6/26.  They put it up for sale on the 6/28.  I am glad it is done now but I will believe it when I see BLT on my member dashboard.  I am an existing member as I bought OKW direct first.


----------



## Gryhndmom

kmc8826 said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 6/28/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/28/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2018
> Passed ROFR: 7/18/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/23/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/23/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/2/2018
> Closing: 8/3/2018
> Deed recorded: 8/3/2018
> Points in my account:
> 
> Delay with seller returning closing docs since they were going through divorce and "had to talk to attorney."  I researched it and they hadn't paid 2018 dues.  Disney put a lien on the property on 6/26.  They put it up for sale on the 6/28.  I am glad it is done now but I will believe it when I see BLT on my member dashboard.  I am an existing member as I bought OKW direct first.



This is a great closing time! On our last buy we took a week to get our docs back in as I had warned the title company that DH is a pilot and gone four days at a time and wouldn’t you know closing docs arrived an hour before he left on a Tuesday and he got home Friday so it was Monday before we could get them signed and a cashiers check sent.


----------



## DisHeels

Home: BWV
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 5/21/18
Offer Accepted: 5/21/18
Sent to ROFR: 5/21/18
Passed ROFR: 6/06/18
Closing docs received: 6/19/18
Closing docs returned: 6/26/18
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/18
Closing: 7/26/18
Deed recorded: 7/26/18
Membership # received: 8/3/18
Points in account: 8/6/18

We have points in our account!!! Overall the process from start to finish was fairly quick I think. And that's with the seller taking up half the time returning closing docs. Also lucky that this was our first attempt at resale. So happy!


----------



## rex420

Home: SSR
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 6/22/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/23/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/28/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/13/2018
Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/27/2018
Closing: 7/31/2018
Deed recorded: 8/1/2018
Membership # received: Waiting
Points in account: Waiting

We are now just waiting for Disney to send our welcome package, which I was told is about 2 weeks. I will update when we receive it.


----------



## CatNipRules

rex420 said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 6/22/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/23/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28/2018
> Passed ROFR: 7/13/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/27/2018
> Closing: 7/31/2018
> Deed recorded: 8/1/2018
> Membership # received: Waiting
> Points in account: Waiting
> 
> We are now just waiting for Disney to send our welcome package, which I was told is about 2 weeks. I will update when we receive it.


Your time frame is the same as mine for the closing and deed recording. Now we are just waiting for Disney to issue their paperwork. Lol.


----------



## beourguest2009

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 5/25/18
Offer Accepted: 5/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2018
Passed ROFR: 06/12/2018
Closing docs received: 7/9/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/16/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 7/31/18
Closing:8/8/18 - FINALLY!
Deed recorded: waiting
Points in my account: waiting

FA is struggling this transaction and apparently the woman who was great, has just left.  I was told my transaction was close last Friday or Monday, I gave her until today before reaching out as it was still not recorded.  She must have seen my e-mail and got on it as it was recorded at 9:30am this morning.  Sigh...Now to wait for points!


----------



## aokeefe

beourguest2009 said:


> Home: BRV
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 5/25/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/25/18
> Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2018
> Passed ROFR: 06/12/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/9/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/16/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/31/18
> Closing:8/8/18 - FINALLY!
> Deed recorded: waiting
> Points in my account: waiting
> 
> FA is struggling this transaction and apparently the woman who was great, has just left.  I was told my transaction was close last Friday or Monday, I gave her until today before reaching out as it was still not recorded.  She must have seen my e-mail and got on it as it was recorded at 9:30am this morning.  Sigh...Now to wait for points!


Glad you closed! I'm about a week behind you (used FA as well). Got notification on Monday that seller's returned docs and we would close 2-4 days. Hoping it doesn't go into next week but if FA is struggling with yours... doesn't bode well with others.


----------



## beourguest2009

aokeefe said:


> Glad you closed! I'm about a week behind you (used FA as well). Got notification on Monday that seller's returned docs and we would close 2-4 days. Hoping it doesn't go into next week but if FA is struggling with yours... doesn't bode well with others.


 
I have been nudging them a lot...squeaky wheel gets the grease?!?


----------



## aokeefe

beourguest2009 said:


> I have been nudging them a lot...squeaky wheel gets the grease?!?


I'll give them until Friday since that will be day 4. Who were your dealing with? Evelyn & Debbie?


----------



## TexasChick123

beourguest2009 said:


> Home: BRV
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 5/25/18
> Offer Accepted: 5/25/18
> Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2018
> Passed ROFR: 06/12/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/9/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/16/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/31/18
> Closing:8/8/18 - FINALLY!
> Deed recorded: waiting
> Points in my account: waiting
> 
> FA is struggling this transaction and apparently the woman who was great, has just left.  I was told my transaction was close last Friday or Monday, I gave her until today before reaching out as it was still not recorded.  She must have seen my e-mail and got on it as it was recorded at 9:30am this morning.  Sigh...Now to wait for points!



Ugh! That’s who handling the one we’re selling. We passed ROFR a week ago, and still nothing for the closing docs. Since I wasn’t paying for closing, I didn’t get to pick the title company. They’re honestly so painful. If I could have picked, trust me, I would have.


----------



## beourguest2009

aokeefe said:


> I'll give them until Friday since that will be day 4. Who were your dealing with? Evelyn & Debbie?



Debby - last time it was Cammie and she was awesome but she just left...



TexasChick123 said:


> Ugh! That’s who handling the one we’re selling. We passed ROFR a week ago, and still nothing for the closing docs. Since I wasn’t paying for closing, I didn’t get to pick the title company. They’re honestly so painful. If I could have picked, trust me, I would have.



I have done a lot of waiting on this one between FA and the sellers...


----------



## dad_at_blt

Home: BLT
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 6/12/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/12/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/18/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/24/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/2018
Closing: 7/25/2018
Deed recorded: 7/26/2018
Member ID available: 8/3/2018
Points in my account: 8/6/2018

I made my first reservation on Monday. I think that my points were actually there earlier, but I had no 2018 points and had to click on 2019 instead.


----------



## aokeefe

beourguest2009 said:


> Debby - last time it was Cammie and she was awesome but she just left...
> 
> 
> 
> I have done a lot of waiting on this one between FA and the sellers...


Thanks- just going over my emails and realized Cammy and Debbie were on my first email from FA for this transaction and realized Evelyn is at Fidelity- though she wasn't the one I initially had made my offer with. So many changes!!


----------



## DisneynBison

beourguest2009 said:


> Debby - last time it was Cammie and she was awesome but she just left...
> 
> 
> 
> I have done a lot of waiting on this one between FA and the sellers...



I also was working with Cammy, that would explain why I did not get a return on my email last week.  Reached out to them yesterday and I did receive a email stating that it should close soon also.


----------



## aokeefe

I panicked yesterday for nothing; got good news today
Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/25
Offer accepted: 6/25
Sent to ROFR: 7/2
Passed ROFR: 7/18
Closing docs received: 7/30
Closing docs returned: 8/1
Seller returned closing doc: 8/6
Closed: 8/9
Deed recorded: 8/9
Points in my account:


----------



## ajjonesehc

Home: BLT
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer Made: 6/18/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/19/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
Closing docs received: 7/19/2018
Closing docs returned: 8/6/2018  (Our fault on the delay)
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown (International Seller)
Closing:8/14/2018
Deed recorded:8/15/2018
Contract visible: 8/20/2018
Points in my account:


----------



## CatNipRules

Home: SSR
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 07/02/2018
Offer Accepted: 07/02/2018
Sent to ROFR: 07/04/2018
Passed ROFR: 07/18/2018
Closing docs received: 7/25/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/26/2018
Seller returned closing docs: Not exactly sure. LOL!!
Closing:7/30/2018
Deed recorded: 08/01/2018
Points in my account: 08/10/2018


----------



## Matty B13

CatNipRules said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 07/02/2018
> Offer Accepted: 07/02/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 07/04/2018
> Passed ROFR: 07/18/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/25/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/26/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: Not exactly sure. LOL!!
> Closing:7/30/2018
> Deed recorded: 08/01/2018
> Points in my account: 08/10/2018



Man, a little over a month, that's awesome!  Enjoy your new home!


----------



## TexasChick123

Finished with my BWV Contract.  This was a delayed closing (could not close before 8/1) because of a reservation, which I knew.  Here's the timeline:

Home: BWV
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer Made: 5/7/18
Offer Accepted: 5/7/18
Sent to ROFR: 5/10/18
Passed ROFR: 5/31/18
Closing docs received: 7/10/18
Seller returned closing docs: 7/18/18
Closing docs returned: 7/23/18 (I always send after the seller does so my money isn't tied up waiting on them.)
Closing: 8/1/18
Deed recorded: 8/2/18
Contract in my account: 8/9/18
Points in my account: 8/12/18

The points did load into my account on a Sunday.  I was actually logged into my DVC account tweaking a current reservation off and on this weekend when I saw the change in the amount of points in that account today.  I honestly hadn't bothered checking to see if the points loaded thinking they don't work on these on Sundays.  I was wrong...


----------



## ajjonesehc

TexasChick123 said:


> The points did load into my account on a Sunday.  I was actually logged into my DVC account tweaking a current reservation off and on this weekend when I saw the change in the amount of points in that account today.  I honestly hadn't bothered checking to see if the points loaded thinking they don't work on these on Sundays.  I was wrong...


That's awesome.  I was hoping for a quicker access to the points, though.  Itching to book our next trip!


----------



## TexasChick123

ajjonesehc said:


> That's awesome.  I was hoping for a quicker access to the points, though.  Itching to book our next trip!



I think the one before took 3 days from contract showing to points loading as well.  Honestly, this one was faster from closing to points loaded than the last one...I think.  I know there was one that took 13 days.  I can't keep up with all these contracts, especially now that I am selling one.  First world problems.


----------



## ajjonesehc

TexasChick123 said:


> First world problems.


That's the truth.


----------



## rex420

rex420 said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: ***
> Offer Made: 6/22/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/23/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28/2018
> Passed ROFR: 7/13/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/20/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/27/2018
> Closing: 7/31/2018
> Deed recorded: 8/1/2018
> Membership # received: 8/13/2018
> Points in account: 8/13/2018
> 
> We are now just waiting for Disney to send our welcome package, which I was told is about 2 weeks. I will update when we receive it.



Received my paperwork today with my membership number (updated dates above).  Just under 2 months for the whole process.  I was a new member, so if you already have an account it may be a few days faster.


----------



## beourguest2009

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 5/25/18
Offer Accepted: 5/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 5/26/2018
Passed ROFR: 06/12/2018
Closing docs received: 7/9/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/16/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 7/31/18
Closing:8/8/18 - FINALLY!
Deed recorded: 8/9
Points in my account: 8/14!  

Finally something quick happened with this one!  Did not expect points already but logged in today and there they were!  Now to start planning!


----------



## aokeefe

And I'm done! No more constant email checks and checking my account for points. Now to plan! 

Home: BRV
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/25/18
Offer accepted: 6/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/2/18
Passed ROFR: 7/18/18
Closing docs received: 7/30/18
Closing docs returned: 8/1/18
Seller returned closing doc: 8/6/18
Closed: 8/9/18
Deed recorded: 8/9/18
Points in my account:8/14/18


----------



## ajjonesehc

ajjonesehc said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer Made: 6/18/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/19/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 6/21/2018
> Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/19/2018
> Closing docs returned: 8/6/2018  (Our fault on the delay)
> Seller returned closing docs: Unknown (International Seller)
> Closing:8/14/2018
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


Post edited above.  Closing didn't occur until today.  Still waiting to be recorded and for Disney to recognize it.


----------



## kmc8826

kmc8826 said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 6/28/2018
> Offer Accepted: 6/28/2018
> Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2018
> Passed ROFR: 7/18/2018
> Closing docs received: 7/23/2018
> Closing docs returned: 7/23/2018
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/2/2018
> Closing: 8/3/2018
> Deed recorded: 8/3/2018
> Points in my account:
> 
> Delay with seller returning closing docs since they were going through divorce and "had to talk to attorney."  I researched it and they hadn't paid 2018 dues.  Disney put a lien on the property on 6/26.  They put it up for sale on the 6/28.  I am glad it is done now but I will believe it when I see BLT on my member dashboard.  I am an existing member as I bought OKW direct first.



Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 6/28/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/28/2018
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/18/2018
Closing docs received: 7/23/2018
Closing docs returned: 7/23/2018
Seller returned closing docs: 8/2/2018
Closing: 8/3/2018
Deed recorded: 8/3/2018
Points in my account: 8/14/18

I noticed BLT added as an existing resort Sunday night (8/12).  Yesterday points posted.  Just over 6 weeks from offer to points in account.  Good experience all the way around.  Thanks everyone for the help with the process.


----------



## TexasChick123

It’s now been 2 weeks since passing ROFR with the contract I’m selling...and...nothing! Thanks First American. You really know how to take forever. I’ve never dealt with them and only heard bad things. Apparently, it’s true how long they take.


----------



## beourguest2009

TexasChick123 said:


> It’s now been 2 weeks since passing ROFR with the contract I’m selling...and...nothing! Thanks First American. You really know how to take forever. I’ve never dealt with them and only heard bad things. Apparently, it’s true how long they take.



They were awesome a year ago - they are struggling now...I sent Email after email after Email...


----------



## TexasChick123

beourguest2009 said:


> They were awesome a year ago - they are struggling now...I sent Email after email after Email...



I don’t even know who my closing agent is. I’ve literally had no communication from them whatsoever. I can’t even call or email to see what the deal is.


----------



## Phatscott25

Final timeline for my PVB add-on purchase (same use year/member number):

Broker:  DVC Resale Market

Closer:  Magic Vacation Title

Offer/Acceptance - 6/15
Sent for ROFR - 6/20
Passed - 7/23
Closing docs received - 7/31
Returned - 8/1
Deed recorded - 8/10
Contract visible - 8/15
Points available - 8/16


----------



## ajjonesehc

TexasChick123 said:


> I don’t even know who my closing agent is. I’ve literally had no communication from them whatsoever. I can’t even call or email to see what the deal is.


Our experience last year was pretty good, except you really did have to stay on them to know what was going on.  I'd contact your agent with the resale company and get the name of someone to contact at First American.


----------



## ajjonesehc

Home: BLT
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer Made: 6/18/2018
Offer Accepted: 6/19/2018
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/2018
Passed ROFR: 7/6/2018
Closing docs received: 7/19/2018
Closing docs returned: 8/6/2018 (Our fault on the delay)
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown (International Seller)
Closing:8/14/2018
Deed recorded:8/15/2018
Contract visible: 8/20/2018
Points in my account: 8/21/2018
Vacation booked: 8/21/2018 

Whew!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Home: Aulani
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/24/18
Contracts Received: 7/25/18
Sent To ROFR: 7/26/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing Docs Received: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Returned-Buyer: *8/24/18
Closing Docs Returned-Seller: 9/7/18
Closing:
Deed Recorded:9/10/18
Contract Visible:
Points In My Account:
Next Aulani Vacation: May 2019

*Had to get closing docs notarized


----------



## MrsNotes

Home: Boardwalk
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made/Accepted: 7/17/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing Docs "sent to closing:" 8/15/18
Closing Docs Received:
Closing Docs Returned:
Closing:
Points In My Account:

So... I'm really wishing I'd read more on here about First American before just letting Fidelity send things along. Those of you that have dealt with Fidelity and First American, do you recommend that I call or email our agent at Fidelity to get contact info for someone at the FA? We emailed a few days ago asking what the timeline would be, and Fidelity agent emailed back that the process takes 60-90 days total, we're probably 4-5 weeks out from finalizing closing, and we should "be on the lookout" for documents from First American. I'm getting impatient.


----------



## TexasChick123

MrsNotes said:


> Home: Boardwalk
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made/Accepted: 7/17/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
> Closing Docs "sent to closing:" 8/15/18
> Closing Docs Received:
> Closing Docs Returned:
> Closing:
> Points In My Account:
> 
> So... I'm really wishing I'd read more on here about First American before just letting Fidelity send things along. Those of you that have dealt with Fidelity and First American, do you recommend that I call or email our agent at Fidelity to get contact info for someone at the FA? We emailed a few days ago asking what the timeline would be, and Fidelity agent emailed back that the process takes 60-90 days total, we're probably 4-5 weeks out from finalizing closing, and we should "be on the lookout" for documents from First American. I'm getting impatient.



It took 2.5 weeks for us to get the closing docs after passing ROFR.


----------



## Carlymouse

Home: SSR
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 7/20/18
Passed ROFR: 8/13/18
Closing Docs Received:
Closing Docs Returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract visible:
Points in my account:
Vacation booked:


We know we're just getting close to the normal period to hear back, but all of this waiting takes a toll!


----------



## hichicha

Very happy to have made it to estoppel!

Home: AKV
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 8/2/2018
Offer Accepted: 8/2/2018
Sent to ROFR: 8/6/2018
Passed ROFR: 8/23/2018
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

Edit: We've cancelled this contract as it did not have all points as advertised.


----------



## DFelt1

Home: BLT
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer Made: 7/9/2018
Offer Accepted: 7/9/2018
Sent to ROFR: 7/12/2018
Passed ROFR: 8/13/2018
Closing docs received: 8/20/2018
Closing docs returned: 8/23/2018 (I was travelling)
Seller returned closing docs: 8/23/2018 (or earlier)
Closing: 8/24/2018
Deed recorded:
Contract visible: 
Points in my account:


----------



## shairpdrh

Moving over here as we start our next wait! Based on reports of First American here (+ having an international seller), we might be in for a long one. I would love to get my points by early October, but I am not too optimistic.

Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 8/4/18
Offer Accepted: 8/4/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## Networth

Home: VGF
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/3/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Received:
Closing Docs Returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## shairpdrh

As I wait for my closing docs from First American, I have realized I don't actually know what I am waiting for. For those of you who have been through this, did you hear something from First American by email first, just receive the closing docs, or how did they contact you?


----------



## 1savvygal

I received an introduction email from First American 7 days after passing ROFR.  Closing documents was received (by email) 12 days later.


----------



## TexasChick123

I just finished selling with them as the title agency. I didn’t receive anything and actually called two weeks after passing ROFR to figure out who my title agent was as well as to ask about when to expect the documents. I liked our agent very much, but the process was painfully slow! It took almost a week to close after they received everything from the buyers and us the same day. I’ll put in the timeline this evening when I have a chance to look over all of the dates.


----------



## TexasChick123

I'm the seller this time!!!

Home: BWV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Contract Listed: 6/30/18
Offer Accepted: 7/5/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/11/18
Passed ROFR: 8/1/18
Closing docs received: 8/17/18 (received in the afternoon on a Friday)
Closing docs returned: 8/21/18
Buyer returned closing docs: 8/21/18
Closing: 8/27/18 (this seemed too long to me)
Check in hand: 8/28/18 (it is being sent overnight to us)

The buyers in this case were just as ready to get this thing done as I was.  The delays were done by Disney, Fidelity, and First American.  It took just under 2 months from start to close for me, but the buyers are looking at another 2(ish) weeks until they get their points.  It will have taken 2.5 months start to finish for them.  While I thought it took way too long at the title company both to get the closing docs and to close once they had everything, our title agent was delightful.  Despite the slow pace, I liked her a lot.  She never failed to get back to me about the timeline when asked.


----------



## Preacherroe

Home: SSR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Co:  Mason Title and Escrow
Offer Made: 7/20/18
Offer Accepted: 7/20/18
Sent to ROFR:  7/24/18
Passed ROFR:  8/14/18
Closing Docs Received:  8/23/18
Closing Docs Returned:  8/24/18
Seller Sent Closing Docs: 8/24/18
Closed:  8/27/18 (my birthday )
Deed Recorded: 8/28/18
Membership # Received: ?
Points in Acct: ?


----------



## Preacherroe

So where do you see contract visible and points loaded?


----------



## CatNipRules

Preacherroe said:


> So where do you see contract visible and points loaded?


I called about 10 days after the deed was posted to the orange county comptroller's website and they gave me my membership number and login code. I was able to see the points a few days later.


----------



## Preacherroe

CatNipRules said:


> I called about 10 days after the deed was posted to the orange county comptroller's website and they gave me my membership number and login code. I was able to see the points a few days later.


My deed was posted yesterday morning at 9:16 am at Orange County Comptroller's.  I'll wait 7 days before I start calling .  That's the best I can do.


----------



## CatNipRules

Preacherroe said:


> My deed was posted yesterday morning at 9:16 am at Orange County Comptroller's.  I'll wait 7 days before I start calling .  That's the best I can do.


It might be in their system, but it took until 10 days after it posted to show up in their system for me.


----------



## Carlymouse

Drat, our SSR partner in crime is looking for points online and we haven't even gotten our closing docs yet!  What gives, Disney?

(Happy for you though, Preacherroe!)

ROFR Monkey's cousin, Estoppel Sloth.


----------



## Preacherroe

Carlymouse said:


> Drat, our SSR partner in crime is looking for points online and we haven't even gotten our closing docs yet!  What gives, Disney?
> 
> (Happy for you though, Preacherroe!)
> 
> ROFR Monkey's cousin, Estoppel Sloth.



My Estoppel was done in 9 days (at least that's when my Title & Escrow company emailed closing docs to me and seller, which we both promptly returned). 
So the log jam might be with a title & escrow sluggard.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Preacherroe said:


> My Estoppel was done in 9 days (at least that's when my Title & Escrow company emailed closing docs to me and seller, which we both promptly returned).
> So the log jam might be with a title & escrow sluggard.



Yes I think Disney has been moving at a good pace with estoppel.

My contracts passed on 8/14 and 8/21, and I received closing documents for both on 8/25 (Saturday morning). Unfortunately I've then had to chase the closing agent to correct mistakes in both closing docs. Just received the corrected version now. Meanwhile, neither seller has returned their documents.  

Every step of the process seems to be designed to encourage us to buy direct.


----------



## flyinghawaiian

We officially closed today, 8/31.  We received our closing documents 8/28, so was pleasantly surprised at the quick turn around with the sellers.  It took just a week after passing ROFR to receive our closing docs.  Now waiting for our membership number from Disney


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Waiting for sellers to return closing documents, today is day 10 after receiving them (which our paperwork stated it needed to be returned by).  Emailed CC on Wednesday to see if they had heard from seller, said they would contact them on day 10.  I inquired about canceling without penalty after day 10, they got a status update same day.  Seller said they would return tomorrow, day 11, hopefully that happens...not getting warm fuzzies!  Bought resale on previous occasions, never had sellers take so long to return.  Hopefully just a small delay, I don’t want to start over!


----------



## TexasChick123

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> Waiting for sellers to return closing documents, today is day 10 after receiving them (which our paperwork stated it needed to be returned by).  Emailed CC on Wednesday to see if they had heard from seller, said they would contact them on day 10.  I inquired about canceling without penalty after day 10, they got a status update same day.  Seller said they would return tomorrow, day 11, hopefully that happens...not getting warm fuzzies!  Bought resale on previous occasions, never had sellers take so long to return.  Hopefully just a small delay, I don’t want to start over!



As someone who was recently a seller for the first time, it did enlighten me on a few things. Sellers have a lot more paperwork to get through. We also had to have docs notarized and witnessed. In my previous job, this was no issue. Now, we had to go to the bank and bring our own witnesses that were 18+ and not relatives. Kind of a pain and a tall order. We did it pretty quickly, but it was still a lot more work than signing some docs and getting a check, believe me. And I need to point out that I have shamed many sellers for slow returns. Also, if your sellers are older, they may just take longer to do everything. You did the right thing reaching out to see what was going on. I hope they do turn everything in soon for you.


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

TexasChick123 said:


> As someone who was recently a seller for the first time, it did enlighten me on a few things. Sellers have a lot more paperwork to get through. We also had to have docs notarized and witnessed. In my previous job, this was no issue. Now, we had to go to the bank and bring our own witnesses that were 18+ and not relatives. Kind of a pain and a tall order. We did it pretty quickly, but it was still a lot more work than signing some docs and getting a check, believe me. And I need to point out that I have shamed many sellers for slow returns. Also, if your sellers are older, they may just take longer to do everything. You did the right thing reaching out to see what was going on. I hope they do turn everything in soon for you.


Thank you, I understand...I have sold previously too...but we too had to have our paperwork notarized this sale as well (Hawaii requirement).  But I’m sure I am in more of a hurry than they are  Patience is hard with DVC resale.


----------



## Mumof4mice

TexasChick123 said:


> As someone who was recently a seller for the first time, it did enlighten me on a few things. Sellers have a lot more paperwork to get through. We also had to have docs notarized and witnessed. In my previous job, this was no issue. Now, we had to go to the bank and bring our own witnesses that were 18+ and not relatives. Kind of a pain and a tall order. We did it pretty quickly, but it was still a lot more work than signing some docs and getting a check, believe me. And I need to point out that I have shamed many sellers for slow returns. Also, if your sellers are older, they may just take longer to do everything. You did the right thing reaching out to see what was going on. I hope they do turn everything in soon for you.



Thanks for sharing TexasChick.  I hope that's what my sellers are doing. ROFR is nothing, I start stressing AFTER passing ROFR!  I've had two previous sellers take a long time, with one contract failing to close in the end.


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks for sharing TexasChick.  I hope that's what my sellers are doing. ROFR is nothing, I start stressing AFTER passing ROFR!  I've had two previous sellers take a long time, with one contract failing to close in the end.


I don’t stop stressing until points are loaded!  That sellers backing out is always a concern I have.


----------



## Carlymouse

Carlymouse said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVCResaleMarket
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made/Accepted: 7/20/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/13/18
> Closing Docs Received:
> Closing Docs Returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract visible:
> Points in my account:
> Vacation booked:
> 
> 
> We know we're just getting close to the normal period to hear back, but all of this waiting takes a toll!



Our rep at *** said it can take up to 3 weeks for estoppel.  We are going to be at 22 days coming out of Labor Day weekend...


----------



## shairpdrh

Carlymouse said:


> Our rep at *** said it can take up to 3 weeks for estoppel.  We are going to be at 22 days coming out of Labor Day weekend...



There are just so many stages of waiting. We got lucky with estoppel (one week), but our closing company seems to be the slowest at preparing closing docs. Fingers crossed both of us get to move forward next week.


----------



## DFelt1

I called yesterday, one week after the deed was posted online. Even though I pressed 2 for member admin, the rep asked where to transfer me and I said member admin. She asked for my membership number and I explained that I closed the prior week and was calling for my number. She said MA won’t talk to you without your number and I should get it from the title company. 

I know I was calling early anyway, but was she misinformed? Should I reach out to the title company or call again after the holiday and hope for a better informed rep?

Thanks.


----------



## Mumof4mice

DFelt1 said:


> I called yesterday, one week after the deed was posted online. Even though I pressed 2 for member admin, the rep asked where to transfer me and I said member admin. She asked for my membership number and I explained that I closed the prior week and was calling for my number. She said MA won’t talk to you without your number and I should get it from the title company.
> 
> I know I was calling early anyway, but was she misinformed? Should I reach out to the title company or call again after the holiday and hope for a better informed rep?
> 
> Thanks.



If you give Member admin the contract number and the seller's names (found in your closing documents or look them up on occ) they should be able to check the membership number for you.


----------



## DFelt1

Mumof4mice said:


> If you give Member admin the contract number and the seller's names (found in your closing documents or look them up on occ) they should be able to check the membership number for you.


The guy I bought it from is a semi-professional DVC flipper, so his name on occ reads like an encyclopedia. The number isn’t on the deed but fortunately I found it in the initial paperwork!

Thanks for the response, very helpful!


----------



## silva086

Home: SSR
Broker: dvcsales
Title Company: First American
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/2/18
Passed ROFR: 8/21/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/4/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/4/18
Closing: tbd
Points In My Account: tbd


----------



## LaneOT

Home: SSR
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/12
Offer accepted: 8/12
Sent to ROFR: 8/13
Passed ROFR: 9/4
Closing docs received: tbd
Closing docs returned: tbd
Seller returned closing doc: tbd
Closing: tbd
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd


----------



## Preacherroe

Preacherroe said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Co:  Mason Title and Escrow
> Offer Made: 7/20/18
> Offer Accepted: 7/20/18
> Sent to ROFR:  7/24/18
> Passed ROFR:  8/14/18
> Closing Docs Received:  8/23/18
> Closing Docs Returned:  8/24/18
> Seller Sent Closing Docs: 8/24/18
> Closed:  8/27/18 (my birthday )
> Deed Recorded: 8/28/18
> Membership # Received: 9/4/18
> Points in Acct: 9/5/18
> 
> First DVC Reservation made:  9/5/18 (about 10 mins after receiving Activation Code # and seeing points in account )


----------



## Carlymouse

LaneOT said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 8/12
> Offer accepted: 8/12
> Sent to ROFR: 8/13
> Passed ROFR: 9/4
> Closing docs received: tbd
> Closing docs returned: tbd
> Seller returned closing doc: tbd
> Closing: tbd
> Deed recorded: tbd
> Points in my account: tbd


 Yay! Maybe we'll see you there one day!


----------



## NHLFAN

Here's the timeline on the our latest contract that just closed:

Home: AKV
Broker: DVCbyResale
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 7/16
Offer accepted: 7/16
Sent to ROFR: 7/17
Passed ROFR: 8/14
Closing docs received: 8/24
Closing docs returned: 8/31 (we waited for seller to return docs)
Seller returned closing doc: 8/31
Closing: 9/5/18
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd

This is the first time we have used Jeffrey Sweet and they were very responsive in communicating back in every step along way...much better than the 3 past experiences we had with First American.


----------



## Carlymouse

Home: SSR
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 7/20
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/20
Passed ROFR: 8/13
Closing docs received: 9/5
Closing docs returned: 9/5 
Seller returned closing doc: tbd
Closing: tbd
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd


We finally got our closing docs!  Almost to the finish line!


----------



## osera1

I've gotten a lot of good info from this forum, and want to add my purchase experience here, in case it's useful to anyone.  Sorry for the long post.

I am in the somewhat unusual circumstance of having 2 very similar resale contracts I am in the process of buying at the same time. They are both BLT, Feb UY. They are 250 and 270/year. One with banked 2018 points, the other without. Both cash purchases. I don’t know if either was financed by the seller. Both sellers are in the US. 

They were submitted for ROFR within one day of each other, and were passed on the same day (8/14/18). Not sure if estoppel letter was sent out on the same day (8/23/18), but I think it was. 

Different agents and different title companies, but all otherwise very similar.

I have an existing membership from direct purchase, with same use year and same owners/names. 

Closing docs received on 8/23 and 8/28. (3 bus. days difference.)  The first contract closed and deed recorded 17 days (13 bus. days) after ROFR pass.  The second still waiting at 23 days (16 bus. days).  Difference in business days only 3 at this point, so really small difference so far.  It is my understanding that the response times of the sellers has been different.

#1
Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: ***
Offer Made: 7/18/18
Offer Accepted: 7/18/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/24/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing docs received: 8/23/18
Closing docs returned: 8/27/18 (over weekend)
closing: 8/31/18
Deed recorded: 8/31/18
Points in my account:

#2
Home: BLT
Broker: DVCSales
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/25/18
Offer Accepted: 7/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/25/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing docs received: 8/28/18
Closing docs returned: 8/30/18 
closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## NickBCV

Home: VGF
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/25/18
Offer Accepted: 7/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/25/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing docs received: 9/4/18
Closing docs returned: 9/4/18
Closing: 9/14/18
Deed recorded: 9/14/18
Points in my account:


----------



## MrsNotes

One step closer... received Closing Docs today and turning it around to get in the mail by the end of the day.

Home: Boardwalk
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made/Accepted: 7/17/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/7/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/7/18 
Closing:
Points In My Account:


----------



## LaneOT

Home: SSR
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/12
Offer accepted: 8/12
Sent to ROFR: 8/13
Passed ROFR: 9/4
Closing docs received: 9/6
Closing docs returned: 9/8
Seller returned closing doc: tbd
Closing: tbd
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd

I was very surprised to receive the closing docs only two days after they told me that we passed rofr. They put a closing date of October 15th on the paperwork, I'm wondering if that is usually a date that is stuck to?, or is that flexible depending on how fast people return things?


----------



## shairpdrh

FA took a long time to prep closing docs. Last week the estimate was 9/5 or sooner. I got them close to COB today. Luckily I was able to get everything together and can FedEx tomorrow. Our seller is international, so I expect there may be a wait now to get their end of this done. My estimated closing date on my paperwork is 11/5. I sure hope this is done before that! Our upcoming vacation should help the time pass quickly.

Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 8/4/18
Offer Accepted: 8/4/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Passed estoppel: 8/29/18
Closing docs received: 9/7/18
Closing docs returned: 9/8/18
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## ach222

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/15
Offer accepted: 7/16
Sent to ROFR: 7/18
Passed ROFR: 8/13
Closing docs received: 8/16
Closing docs returned: 8/20
Seller returned closing doc: 8/30
Closing: 9/6/18
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd


----------



## Networth

*Update*

Home: VGF
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/3/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/6/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/8/18
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> Home: Aulani
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
> Offer Made/Accepted: 8/24/18
> Contracts Received: 7/25/18
> Sent To ROFR: 7/26/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
> Closing Docs Received: 8/22/18
> Closing Docs Returned-Buyer: *8/24/18
> Closing Docs Returned-Seller: 9/7/18
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:9/10/18
> Contract Visible:
> Points In My Account:
> Next Aulani Vacation: May 2019
> 
> *Had to get closing docs notarized



Deed was sent 9/7 and was recorded 9/10, deed emailed to Disney for transfer.  It is an interesting and different process buying Aulani vs our WDW properties.  Getting closer to having our points!


----------



## Preds

Home: BWV
Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/8
Offer accepted: 8/8
Sent to ROFR: 8/9
Passed ROFR: 8/23
Closing docs received: 8/28
Closing docs returned: 8/31
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 7/25/18
> Offer Accepted: 7/25/18
> Sent to ROFR: 7/25/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
> Closing docs received: 9/4/18
> Closing docs returned: 9/4/18
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:


So disappointed my title company is First American...second time I have used them and they are super slow!  

I signed my closing docs last Tuesday.  They were received Wed.  No response from First American on if they have gotten the sellers docs.  I had to email them to see if they got mine even though I knew they had because my fedex number told me they did.  A day later they respond saying they did get mine.  I sent them an email on Friday asking for the fedex tracking number for the sellers so I did not need to bother them.  No response so I sent another email this morning...still no response. 

It seems like they are exceptionally slow or they do not have the right people working there.


----------



## MrsNotes

NickBCV said:


> So disappointed my title company is First American...second time I have used them and they are super slow!
> 
> I signed my closing docs last Tuesday.  They were received Wed.  No response from First American on if they have gotten the sellers docs.  I had to email them to see if they got mine even though I knew they had because my fedex number told me they did.  A day later they respond saying they did get mine.  I sent them an email on Friday asking for the fedex tracking number for the sellers so I did not need to bother them.  No response so I sent another email this morning...still no response.
> 
> It seems like they are exceptionally slow or they do not have the right people working there.



We are having the same experience with them. It is very disappointing. We've emailed and gotten no response. I just want communication. We're hoping for an anniversary trip in May and really want to be ready to book when the 7-month window opens in October. It SHOULD be able to happen, but with FA as the title agency, I have no confidence that it will.


----------



## NickBCV

MrsNotes said:


> We are having the same experience with them. It is very disappointing. We've emailed and gotten no response. I just want communication. We're hoping for an anniversary trip in May and really want to be ready to book when the 7-month window opens in October. It SHOULD be able to happen, but with FA as the title agency, I have no confidence that it will.


I feel your pain...I unfortunately had them on a recent sale I completed and had very similar problems.  Had a 1 1/2 month delay from closing papers signing to transfer of points all mostly because they claimed to have filed the signed docs electronically but Disney never received them. 

I'm not sure if they are just too busy and short staffed or just incompetent.


----------



## MrsNotes

NickBCV said:


> I feel your pain...I unfortunately had them on a recent sale I completed and had very similar problems.  Had a 1 1/2 month delay from closing papers signing to transfer of points all mostly because they claimed to have filed the signed docs electronically but Disney never received them.
> 
> I'm not sure if they are just too busy and short staffed or just incompetent.



Within the last few minutes, I actually did get a response to my email query. Maybe someone over there is reading here? LOL. Hoping for quick progress for both of us!


----------



## NickBCV

MrsNotes said:


> Within the last few minutes, I actually did get a response to my email query. Maybe someone over there is reading here? LOL. Hoping for quick progress for both of us!


That is so weird...me too, although my response came from the broker who I copied on the email I sent.  She did tell me the sellers did return their docs so that is good news.  Now let's see how long it takes to get this recorded and the points transferred.


----------



## NickBCV

Home: VGF
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/25/18
Offer Accepted: 7/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/25/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing docs received: 9/4/18
Closing docs returned: 9/4/18 Buyers (us)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/18 Sellers
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Javin917

Home: BCV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/17/18
Offer Accepted: 7/17/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/18/18
Passed ROFR: 8/13/18
Closing docs received: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

Joining in on the trouble with First American...this is getting crazy! I had followed up with Fidelity last Wednesday and was told they were preparing the closing documents and we should have them early this week. No such luck yet!


----------



## Savanna

*New*
Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/26/18
Offer Accepted: 7/27/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/27/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing docs received: 8/31/18
Closing docs returned: 9/4/18 Buyers (us)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/18 Sellers
Closing: 9/17/2018
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

***Update: we officially closed today! Now to wait for our contract to become visible on our DVC account! 

**Add me to the list of those who are having trouble with First American! I firmly believe that the only reason we received our closing documents when we did, was because I emailed them like crazy asking for updates. I'm now being told that closing will take place in 3-4 business days.  I'm hoping that they step up their game and close our contract by the end of the week.


----------



## Dustifer

Just got word that we closed our first contract! We've had a really quick timeline so far, and hoping it will continue! 

Home: BLT
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/4/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/7/18
Closing: 9/12/18
Deed recorded: 9/13/18
Contract visible:
Points in my account:
Vacation booked:


----------



## Carlymouse

*UPDATE*

Home: SSR
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 7/20
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/20
Passed ROFR: 8/13
Closing docs received: 9/5
Closing docs returned: 9/5 
Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
Closing: tbd
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd


Seller's closing docs are in!  So excited!!  

We had a seller back out on us in July after we had already agreed on a price and mailed in our escrow deposit.  So we were nervous about this seller getting closing docs back in, especially after waiting almost 2 months for ROFR/Estoppel!


----------



## JackArchie

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title Inc.
Offer Made/Accepted: 9/5/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/11/8
Passed ROFR: TBD
Closing Docs Received: TBD
Closing Docs Returned: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded:TBD
Contract visible:TBD


----------



## LaneOT

We got the closing docs last week on the 6th. So far I haven't heard a word of the sellers returning theirs. What seems a fair time frame for that?


----------



## shairpdrh

LaneOT said:


> We got the closing docs last week on the 6th. So far I haven't heard a word of the sellers returning theirs. What seems a fair time frame for that?



The person I spoke to at my closing company told me he always estimates 2 weeks for the sellers to return their docs. I have no idea what that is based on and we are using First American and I think they are generous with their estimates. Hope you hear soon.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Home: BLT
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: First Reliable
Offer made: 7/18
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/20
Passed ROFR: 8/21
Closing docs received: 8/24
Corrected closing docs received: 8/30
Closing docs returned: 8/31 
Seller returned closing docs: 9/7
Funds Wired: 9/7
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Points in my account: 

Almost, nearly, there.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Home: VGF
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: First Reliable
Offer made: 7/26
Offer accepted: 7/27
Sent to ROFR: 7/27
Passed ROFR: 8/14
Closing docs received: 8/24
Corrected closing docs received: 8/30
Closing docs returned: 8/31 
Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
Funds Wired: 9/13
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account: 

Finally!! Like @Carlymouse and @NewbieMom , we were concerned about the seller backing out due to a previous contract failing to close.  At long last, allowing ourselves to get excited ​


----------



## NewbieMom

Mumof4mice said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: Vacatia
> Title Company: First Reliable
> Offer made: 7/26
> Offer accepted: 7/27
> Sent to ROFR: 7/27
> Passed ROFR: 8/14
> Closing docs received: 8/24
> Corrected closing docs received: 8/30
> Closing docs returned: 8/31
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
> Funds Wired: 9/13
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Finally!! Like @Carlymouse and @NewbieMom , we were concerned about the seller backing out due to a previous contract failing to close.  At long last, allowing ourselves to get excited ​



Congrats! That was such an awesome contract!


----------



## silva086

Update

Home: SSR
Broker: dvcsales
Title Company: First American
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/2/18
Passed ROFR: 8/21/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/4/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/4/18
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 9/10/18
Closing and Deed Recorded: 9/14/18
Membership # Received: tbd
Points In My Account: tbd


----------



## Carlymouse

*UPDATE*

Home: SSR
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 7/20
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/20
Passed ROFR: 8/13
Closing docs received: 9/5
Closing docs returned: 9/5 
Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
Closing: 9/15
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd

We got the call today that we closed!  Woohoo!


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

*UPDATE*

Home: Aulani
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
Offer Made/Accepted: 7/24/18
Contracts Received: 7/25/18
Sent To ROFR: 7/26/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing Docs Received: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Returned-Buyer: 8/24/18
Closing Docs Returned-Seller: 9/7/18
Closing:
Deed Recorded:9/10/18
Contract Visible: 9/16/18
Points In My Account:


----------



## silva086

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Home: Aulani
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
> Offer Made/Accepted: 7/24/18
> Contracts Received: 7/25/18
> Sent To ROFR: 7/26/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
> Closing Docs Received: 8/22/18
> Closing Docs Returned-Buyer: 8/24/18
> Closing Docs Returned-Seller: 9/7/18
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:9/10/18
> Contract Visible: 9/16/18
> Points In My Account:



maybe this is a dumb question but what does "contract visible" mean? how will I know when my contract is visible?


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

silva086 said:


> maybe this is a dumb question but what does "contract visible" mean? how will I know when my contract is visible?


We are current DVC members and added on.  I went on to the DVC member page this morning and noticed that I could see the contract, but the points are not available yet.


----------



## silva086

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> We are current DVC members and added on.  I went on to the DVC member page this morning and noticed that I could see the contract, but the points are not available yet.



ah I see, thanks! does anyone know how the process works for first time dvc buyers?


----------



## JackArchie

Loveallthingsmouse said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Home: Aulani
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
> Offer Made/Accepted: 7/24/18
> Contracts Received: 7/25/18
> Sent To ROFR: 7/26/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
> Closing Docs Received: 8/22/18
> Closing Docs Returned-Buyer: 8/24/18
> Closing Docs Returned-Seller: 9/7/18
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:9/10/18
> Contract Visible: 9/16/18
> Points In My Account:



Is this an international seller? Looks like closing went smoothly


----------



## 6bowmans

7 weeks from offer made to points in my account:


Home: AKV
Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer Made/Accepted: 7/29/18
Contracts Received: 7/30/18
Sent To ROFR: 7/31/18
Passed ROFR: 8/12/18
Closing Docs Received: 8/27/18
Closing Docs Returned-Buyer: 8/28/18
Closing Docs Returned-Seller: 8/31/18
Closing: 9/5/18
Deed Recorded:9/06/18
Contract Visible: ?
Points In My Account: 9/15/18


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

JackArchie said:


> Is this an international seller? Looks like closing went smoothly


No, they were not international.  It did go smoothly, I wished the sellers would’ve returned docs sooner, but I’m sure I was in more of a hurry than them.  It was very fast once they returned them.  Hoping points will be loaded soon.


----------



## silva086

6bowmans said:


> 7 weeks from offer made to points in my account:
> 
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer Made/Accepted: 7/29/18
> Contracts Received: 7/30/18
> Sent To ROFR: 7/31/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/12/18
> Closing Docs Received: 8/27/18
> Closing Docs Returned-Buyer: 8/28/18
> Closing Docs Returned-Seller: 8/31/18
> Closing: 9/5/18
> Deed Recorded:9/06/18
> Contract Visible: ?
> Points In My Account: 9/15/18



how were you made aware points were in your account? were you a first time dvc buyer? what is the process like


----------



## 6bowmans

silva086 said:


> how were you made aware points were in your account? were you a first time dvc buyer? what is the process like




I was already a DVC owner.  However, I just happened to log into my account for another reason and saw the points in the account.  Resales DVC and Jeffrey Sweet were very informative, letting me know when all the other milestones were met.  Once they sent the deed to the Orange County comptroller, I did not hear anything from the comptroller office or from Disney - that's normal.  The points could have been in my account earlier.

As far as the process goes, the process is the same:  bid made/accepted, contracts signed and sent to Disney, Disney passes on ROFR, closing docs signed and money sent, deed sent to Orange County, DVC notified deed recorded, points entered into system.  If Disney exercises their ROFR, the process ends there for the buyer.  There can be lots of curve balls thrown into the process - that happens when dealing with humans - seller going through divorce proceedings, seller has cold feet, title company is overwhelmed/inexperienced/apathetic, the one gal/guy at DVC who processes ROFR is on vacation (presumably happens every August).  It should take around two months- but YMMV.


----------



## Mumof4mice

silva086 said:


> how were you made aware points were in your account? were you a first time dvc buyer? what is the process like



If you're not in a hurry to make a booking and have the patience to wait, a welcome letter with your membership number should get to you about a month after closing and deed recording.  If you're impatient like most of us, you can call member admin 10-14 days after closing (I think it's option 2 when you call the DVC number), quote the contract number (found in your contract or closing documents, or you can look it up in the OCC website) +/- they sometimes ask for the seller's names, and get your membership number.  After getting your membership number, Member Admin will transfer you back to Member Services, where you can give them the membership number to get the access code for your online account.  Once in your online account, you should be able to see the points, or points may show up a few days after.  Have fun!


----------



## LaneOT

*UPDATE*

Home: SSR
Broker: **********
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/12
Offer accepted: 8/12
Sent to ROFR: 8/13
Passed ROFR: 9/4
Closing docs received: 9/6
Closing docs returned: 9/8
Seller returned closing doc: 9/14
Closing: 9/18
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd


----------



## Carlymouse

You're closing tomorrow?  

Haha, congrats!!


----------



## Carlymouse

*UPDATE*

Home: SSR
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 7/20
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/20
Passed ROFR: 8/13
Closing docs received: 9/5
Closing docs returned: 9/5 
Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
Closing: 9/15
Deed recorded: 9/17
Points in my account: tbd


----------



## DVC2018

Home: PVB
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 6/28
Offer accepted: 6/29
Sent to ROFR: 7/10
Passed ROFR: 7/27
Closing docs received: 8/14
Closing docs returned: 8/16
Seller returned closing doc: 8/30
Closing: 9/6
Deed recorded: 9/6
Points in my account: 9/15


----------



## ach222

**Update**

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/15
Offer accepted: 7/16
Sent to ROFR: 7/18
Passed ROFR: 8/13
Closing docs received: 8/16
Closing docs returned: 8/20
Seller returned closing doc: 8/30
Closing: 9/6/18
Deed recorded: ? (I didn't check)
Points in my account: 9/17/18


----------



## Savanna

**Updated**

We closed today...finally!!

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/26/18
Offer Accepted: 7/27/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/27/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing docs received: 8/31/18
Closing docs returned: 9/4/18 Buyers (us)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/18 Sellers
Closing: 9/17/2018
Deed recorded: 9/18/2018
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## LaneOT

Carlymouse said:


> You're closing tomorrow?
> 
> Haha, congrats!!



Yep.  I got an email this morning that they received everything and scheduled closing for 9/18!
I see you closed too!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## JGINPL

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resales
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 8/10/18
Offer Accepted: 8/10/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/15/18
Passed ROFR: 9/04/18
Closing docs received: 9/07/18
Closing docs returned: 9/17/18 Buyers (us)
Closing docs returned: 9/10/18 Sellers
Closing: 9/20/2018
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Javin917

Update finally!

Home: BCV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/17/18
Offer Accepted: 7/17/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/18/18
Passed ROFR: 8/13/18
Closing docs received: 9/13
Closing docs returned: 9/14 buyers
Closing docs returned: 9/18 sellers
Closing: TBD (3-4 business days)
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## gamomof2

Home: WL BR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/20
Offer accepted: 8/20
Sent to ROFR: 8/22
Passed ROFR: 9/17
Closing docs received: tbd
Closing docs returned: tbd
Seller returned closing doc: tbd
Closing: tbd
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd


----------



## Networth

*Update*

Home: VGF
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/3/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/6/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/8/18
Closing: 9/18/18
Deed recorded:
Points in my account


----------



## Rick195275

Home: BLT
Broker: Timeshare Broker Services
Title Company: Timeshare Closing Services
Offer Made: 7/25/18
Offer Accepted: 7/26/18
Sent ROFR: 8/3/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Estoppel: 8/28/18
Closing docs received: 9/2/18
Closing docs returned: 9/4/18
Seller Closing docs returned: 9/14/18
Closing: 9/14/18
Deed Recorded: 9/17/18
Points in account: 9/21/18

*Points will not actually be in account on the 21st but maybe I can will them there?


----------



## MrsNotes

*UPDATE*

Home: BWV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made/Accepted: 7/17/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/7/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/7/18 
*Sellers Docs Returned: 9/18/18*
Closing: 3 Business days (9/21?)
Deed Recorded:
Points In My Account:

So excited that to know that the sellers docs are in. I don't think I realized how nervous I was that they might back out. We are hoping to book right at the 7 month window opening for a mid-May vacation (anniversary trip for DH and me), wanting to stay at the Poly. I know there may not be availability, but I'm at least beginning to believe we'll have points and be able to get on to reserve at the 7 month window. It will be tight, but we have about 3 weeks to get this thing done. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Loveallthingsmouse

*UPDATE-DONE*

Home: Aulani
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
Offer Made/Accepted: 7/24/18
Contracts Received: 7/25/18
Sent To ROFR: 7/26/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing Docs Received: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Returned-Buyer: 8/24/18
Closing Docs Returned-Seller: 9/7/18
Closing:
Deed Recorded:9/10/18
Contract Visible: 9/16/18
Points In My Account: 9/20/18


----------



## Mumof4mice

Forget First American, First Reliable takes the crown for most frustrating CC to deal with! Each time I made the wire transfer, it took multiple emails from both the broker and me for them to confirm, 6 days later, the funds were received.  My contracts are still not closed because the closing agent was on leave, now that she's returned we're told they're experiencing an "office issue".  

Sorry, just venting


----------



## CmdrThor

***UPDATE***

Home: AKV
Broker: Re-sales-DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/15
Accepted seller’s counter: 8/16
Sent to ROFR: 8/17
Passed ROFR: 9/5
Closing docs received: 9/6
Closing docs returned: 9/7 (wire sent on same day)
Seller returned closing doc: 9/12 (or earlier? I requested an update on this date)
Closing: 9/14
Deed recorded: 9/17
Contract Visible: 9/24
Points in my account: tbd

I was able to get my membership number today and set up my online account.  I am told my points will be available in 2-3 business days.


----------



## NickBCV

***UPDATE***

Home: VGF
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/25/18
Offer Accepted: 7/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/25/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing docs received: 9/4/18
Closing docs returned: 9/4/18 Buyers (us)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/18 Sellers
Closing: 9/14/18
Deed recorded: 9/14/18
Contract Visible: 9/21/18
Points in my account: 9/23/18


----------



## JGINPL

JGINPL said:


> ***Update***
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resales
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 8/10/18
> Offer Accepted: 8/10/18
> Sent to ROFR: 8/15/18
> Passed ROFR: 9/04/18
> Closing docs received: 9/07/18
> Closing docs returned: 9/17/18 Buyers (us)
> Closing docs returned: 9/10/18 Sellers
> Closing: 9/20/2018
> Deed recorded: 9/21/2018
> Points in my account: TBD


----------



## MrsNotes

*UPDATE*

Home: BWV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made/Accepted: 7/17/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/7/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/7/18
Sellers Docs Returned: 9/18/18
Closing: 9/21/18 - YAY!
Deed Recorded: 9/21/18 
Points In My Account:

CmdrThor, we're in the same boat! Waiting for that number and points to book a May trip. Gotta say, after everything, First American has done okay.


----------



## Networth

**Update**

Home: VGF
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/3/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/6/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/8/18
Closing: 9/18/18
Deed recorded: 9/20/18
Contract Added:
Points in my account:


----------



## Javin917

Update...

Home: BCV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/17/18
Offer Accepted: 7/17/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/18/18
Passed ROFR: 8/13/18
Closing docs received: 9/13
Closing docs returned: 9/14 buyers
Closing docs returned: 9/18 sellers
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/21
Points in my account: TBD

Yay! It took forever to get the closing documents but went quickly after that! Now hoping this last part goes quickly...booking our first trip 11/5!


----------



## LaneOT

*UPDATE*

Home: SSR
Broker: **********
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/12
Offer accepted: 8/12
Sent to ROFR: 8/13
Passed ROFR: 9/4
Closing docs received: 9/6
Closing docs returned: 9/8
Seller returned closing doc: 9/14
Closing: 9/18
Deed recorded: 9/20
Points in my account: tbd

Question y'all... This is our first DVC purchase, so we should wait until a letter from Disney for our membership number and FYI? What else do we receive from Disney? Points book, welcome home info or just the member number? TIA


----------



## Networth

LaneOT said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 8/12
> Offer accepted: 8/12
> Sent to ROFR: 8/13
> Passed ROFR: 9/4
> Closing docs received: 9/6
> Closing docs returned: 9/8
> Seller returned closing doc: 9/14
> Closing: 9/18
> Deed recorded: 9/20
> Points in my account: tbd
> 
> Question y'all... This is our first DVC purchase, so we should wait until a letter from Disney for our membership number and FYI? What else do we receive from Disney? Points book, welcome home info or just the member number? TIA



I only received the member number in the mail and later some magnets.


----------



## Savanna

**Update**
Our new contract is visible! Now waiting on the points to load! 

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/26/18
Offer Accepted: 7/27/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/27/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing docs received: 8/31/18
Closing docs returned: 9/4/18 Buyers (us)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/18 Sellers
Closing: 9/17/2018
Deed recorded: 9/18/2018
Contract visible: 9/23/2018
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Carlymouse

Carlymouse said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVCResaleMarket
> Title Company: ***
> Offer made: 7/20
> Offer accepted: 7/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/13
> Closing docs received: 9/5
> Closing docs returned: 9/5
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
> Closing: 9/15
> Deed recorded: 9/17
> Points in my account: tbd



We were able to call Member Administration and get our ID# today.  Just waiting on our points now!


----------



## Dustifer

Carlymouse said:


> We were able to call Member Administration and get our ID# today.  Just waiting on our points now!


I just called to get our Membership number and they asked for my  name and last 4 of my SS# instead of contract number and seller name(s). They said our contract wasn't showing up yet. Our deed was recorded on the 13th. What was your experience @Carlymouse?


----------



## Carlymouse

Dustifer said:


> I just called to get our Membership number and they asked for my  name and last 4 of my SS# instead of contract number and seller name(s). They said our contract wasn't showing up yet. Our deed was recorded on the 13th. What was your experience @Carlymouse?



Did you talk with Member Administration, not Member Services?  That's the mistake I made the first time, and I had a similar experience to you.  

Call 800-800-9800, but choose 2 for Member Administration.  Then choose option #3, the one about having a new title transfer.  If your member number is ready, that person will be able to give it to you.

Good luck!


----------



## Frederic Civish

I agree.  Member Administration are the people who can help you, First.


----------



## Carlymouse

*UPDATE*

Home: SSR
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 7/20
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/20
Passed ROFR: 8/13
Closing docs received: 9/5
Closing docs returned: 9/5 
Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
Closing: 9/15
Deed recorded: 9/17
Points in my account: 9/24

WE ARE DONE!!  2 months and 4 days from offer accepted to points in our account.  Longer than many, shorter than some!

Thank you so much to everyone on this thread!  All of you have really helped get us through this long process!  There is a lot of friendship and positive thinking on these boards, it has made us feel very happy about joining the DVC family!


----------



## Rick195275

Carlymouse said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVCResaleMarket
> Title Company: ***
> Offer made: 7/20
> Offer accepted: 7/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/13
> Closing docs received: 9/5
> Closing docs returned: 9/5
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
> Closing: 9/15
> Deed recorded: 9/17
> Points in my account: 9/24
> 
> WE ARE DONE!!  2 months and 4 days from offer accepted to points in our account.  Longer than many, shorter than some!
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone on this thread!  All of you have really helped get us through this long process!  There is a lot of friendship and positive thinking on these boards, it has made us feel very happy about joining the DVC family!


Carlymouse congrats! Was this a new membership? We had the same deed recorded date!


----------



## Carlymouse

Rick195275 said:


> Carlymouse congrats! Was this a new membership? We had the same deed recorded date!



Yes, we are brand new members of the DVC family!


----------



## Mumof4mice

Carlymouse said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVCResaleMarket
> Title Company: ***
> Offer made: 7/20
> Offer accepted: 7/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/13
> Closing docs received: 9/5
> Closing docs returned: 9/5
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
> Closing: 9/15
> Deed recorded: 9/17
> Points in my account: 9/24
> 
> WE ARE DONE!!  2 months and 4 days from offer accepted to points in our account.  Longer than many, shorter than some!
> 
> Thank you so much to everyone on this thread!  All of you have really helped get us through this long process!  There is a lot of friendship and positive thinking on these boards, it has made us feel very happy about joining the DVC family!


Congratulations, Carlymouse!  Now brace for addonitis to strike in 5-4-3-2…


----------



## Rick195275

Carlymouse said:


> Yes, we are brand new members of the DVC family!


Awesome, can’t wait to join you! Getting a little nervous, mine is a Feb use year and I’m not 100% positive the points for 2018 were banked. Definitely share your sentiment on these boards, you all are an amazing community thank you!


----------



## Yahweh

Home: Polynesian 
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 8/2
Offer accepted: 8/2
Sent to ROFR: 8/8
Passed ROFR: 8/23
Closing docs received: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

Getting a little anxious for waiting for the estoppel certificate.  32 days and waiting...hopefully this week!


----------



## Preds

UPDATED - Seller's closing docs finally returned*

Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/8
Offer accepted: 8/8
Sent to ROFR: 8/9
Passed ROFR: 8/23
Closing docs received: 8/28
Closing docs returned: 8/31
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

_**Lesson learned, never send my closing docs and check until the seller returns their paperwork first.  This one took almost a month for the seller to return docs.  Ridiculous.*_



Preds said:


> Home: BWV
> Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 8/8
> Offer accepted: 8/8
> Sent to ROFR: 8/9
> Passed ROFR: 8/23
> Closing docs received: 8/28
> Closing docs returned: 8/31
> Seller returned closing docs: TBD
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Dustifer

Home: BLT
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/4/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/7/18
Closing: 9/12/18
Deed recorded: 9/13/18
Contract visible: 9/25/18
Points in my account: 9/25/18
Vacation booked: 9/25/18

Thank you @Carlymouse and @Frederic Civish for the help! I had pressed 2 for member administration but then pressed 1 on the next menu which took me to member services!  

We are beyond excited to be new DVC members! And that addonitis is real!   lol


----------



## Savanna

**UPDATE: We are DONE! ** 

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/26/18
Offer Accepted: 7/27/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/27/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing docs received: 8/31/18
Closing docs returned: 9/4/18 Buyers (us)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/18 Sellers
Closing: 9/17/2018
Deed recorded: 9/18/2018
Contract visible: 9/23/2018
Points in my account: 9/27/2018


----------



## ray3127

Home: BCV
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/23
Offer accepted: 8/23
Sent to ROFR: 8/25
Passed ROFR: 9/17
Closing docs received: 9/25
Closing docs returned: 9/26
Seller returned closing docs: 9/26-27 (assuming)
Closing: 9/28
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

Have to say I'm rather impressed with the level of service and timeliness of everything. Closing 11 days after ROFR is much faster than I was anticipating.

Now just can't wait to be official DVC members and book that first trip!


----------



## CmdrThor

CmdrThor said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: Re-sales-DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 8/15
> Accepted seller’s counter: 8/16
> Sent to ROFR: 8/17
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/6
> Closing docs returned: 9/7 (wire sent on same day)
> Seller returned closing doc: 9/12 (or earlier? I requested an update on this date)
> Closing: 9/14
> Deed recorded: 9/17
> Contract Visible: 9/24
> Points in my account: tbd
> 
> I was able to get my membership number today and set up my online account.  I am told my points will be available in 2-3 business days.



***FINAL UPDATE***

Home: AKV
Broker: Re-sales-DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/15
Accepted seller’s counter: 8/16
Sent to ROFR: 8/17
Passed ROFR: 9/5
Closing docs received: 9/6
Closing docs returned: 9/7 (wire sent on same day)
Seller returned closing doc: 9/12 (or earlier? I requested an update on this date)
Closing: 9/14
Deed recorded: 9/17
Contract Visible: 9/24
Points in my account: 9/28

After what seemed like the week from eternity, the points are in our account!! First trip in May booked before the 7 month window opened, and ready to book our second trip for September in just over a week!!


----------



## Rick195275

Rick195275 said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: Timeshare Broker Services
> Title Company: Timeshare Closing Services
> Offer Made: 7/25/18
> Offer Accepted: 7/26/18
> Sent ROFR: 8/3/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
> Estoppel: 8/28/18
> Closing docs received: 9/2/18
> Closing docs returned: 9/4/18
> Seller Closing docs returned: 9/14/18
> Closing: 9/14/18
> Deed Recorded: 9/17/18
> Points in account: 9/21/18
> 
> *Points will not actually be in account on the 21st but maybe I can will them there?



Update
9/28/18 Contract visible
Almost there! Come on points!


----------



## Yahweh

Yahweh said:


> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: DVCResaleMarket
> Title Company: ***
> Offer made: 8/2
> Offer accepted: 8/2
> Sent to ROFR: 8/8
> Passed ROFR: 8/23
> Closing docs received: TBD
> Closing docs returned: TBD
> Seller returned closing docs: TBD
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD
> 
> Getting a little anxious for waiting for the estoppel certificate.  32 days and waiting...hopefully this week!



Home: Polynesian 
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 8/2
Offer accepted: 8/2
Sent to ROFR: 8/8
Passed ROFR: 8/23
Closing docs received: 9/27
Closing docs returned: 9/27
Seller returned closing docs: 9/25
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

Got a notification a few days ago the seller has already returned their closing documents before we even received them.  Apparently they were email to us a few weeks ago, but somehow got lost in transit.   But was able to sort that out and we received them yesterday, and got everything sent in today!


----------



## Rick195275

CmdrThor said:


> ***FINAL UPDATE***
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: Re-sales-DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 8/15
> Accepted seller’s counter: 8/16
> Sent to ROFR: 8/17
> Passed ROFR: 9/5
> Closing docs received: 9/6
> Closing docs returned: 9/7 (wire sent on same day)
> Seller returned closing doc: 9/12 (or earlier? I requested an update on this date)
> Closing: 9/14
> Deed recorded: 9/17
> Contract Visible: 9/24
> Points in my account: 9/28
> 
> After what seemed like the week from eternity, the points are in our account!! First trip in May booked before the 7 month window opened, and ready to book our second trip for September in just over a week!!


Did you just keep checking online to see your points in your account or is there another way to find out when they will come through?


----------



## MrsNotes

*UPDATE*

Home: BWV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made/Accepted: 7/17/18
Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/7/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/7/18
Sellers Docs Returned: 9/18/18
Closing: 9/21/18 - YAY!
Deed Recorded: 9/21/18 
*Contract Visible: 9/28/18*
Points In My Account: 

So many thanks to CarlyMouse and others for walking through the steps of getting a Membership ID through Membership Administration. Super easy and pleasant experience. The attendant there told me that it was taking 2-3 business days for points to load in. Hoping they'll be in on Tuesday of next week. So close to booking our first trip as DVC members! It feels like a long time since we made that offer in July, but the end is definitely in sight now!


----------



## CmdrThor

Rick195275 said:


> Did you just keep checking online to see your points in your account or is there another way to find out when they will come through?



I just kept checking.  The points were not there this morning then they showed up in the afternoon.


----------



## gamomof2

**Update**

Home: WL BR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/20
Offer accepted: 8/20
Sent to ROFR: 8/22
Passed ROFR: 9/17
Closing docs received: 9/25
Closing docs returned: 9/26
Seller returned closing doc: tbd
Closing: tbd
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd


----------



## Matty B13

So is anyone having a hard time getting a final copy of your recorded deed from Magic Vacation Title Company, we have been closed since 9-6-2018 and I have yet to receive hard copies of all the documents from them.


----------



## JGINPL

Matty B13 said:


> So is anyone having a hard time getting a final copy of your recorded deed from Magic Vacation Title Company, we have been closed since 9-6-2018 and I have yet to receive hard copies of all the documents from them.


You should be able to go to the Orange County's website and pull up the document if it has been recorded. Mine was viewable 2 days after closing using them.


----------



## gamomof2

**Update**

Home: WL BR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/20
Offer accepted: 8/20
Sent to ROFR: 8/22
Passed ROFR: 9/17
Closing docs received: 9/25
Closing docs returned: 9/26
Seller returned closing doc: 10/1
Closing: tbd
Deed recorded: tbd
Points in my account: tbd


----------



## Matty B13

JGINPL said:


> You should be able to go to the Orange County's website and pull up the document if it has been recorded. Mine was viewable 2 days after closing using them.



I already did that, but I thought you always got a hard copy with the signatures and the ROFR document as well.  Kinda an important document to have.


----------



## gamomof2

**Update**

Home: WL BR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/20
Offer accepted: 8/20
Sent to ROFR: 8/22
Passed ROFR: 9/17
Closing docs received: 9/25
Closing docs returned: 9/26
Seller returned closing doc: 10/1
Closing: 10/1
Deed recorded: 10/2
Points in my account: tbd

We had a DVC membership in the past.  We sold in 2016.  We have a Disney Visa with our previous member number on it.  Curious if they will resurrect that number or give us a new one.


----------



## Preds

*UPDATE # 3*

Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/8
Offer accepted: 8/8
Sent to ROFR: 8/9
Passed ROFR: 8/23
Closing docs received: 8/28
Closing docs returned: 8/31
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24
Closing: 9/26
Deed recorded: 9/27
Contract Visible: 10/2
Points in my account: TBD



Preds said:


> UPDATED - Seller's closing docs finally returned*
> 
> Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 8/8
> Offer accepted: 8/8
> Sent to ROFR: 8/9
> Passed ROFR: 8/23
> Closing docs received: 8/28
> Closing docs returned: 8/31
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/24
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD
> 
> _**Lesson learned, never send my closing docs and check until the seller returns their paperwork first. This one took almost a month for the seller to return docs. Ridiculous.*_


----------



## BestAunt

First post on this thread.  I couldn't find the initial instructions, so i hope i copied the right persons template.

Home: BCV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 8/2/18
Offer Accepted: 8/2/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/3/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing docs received: 9/15/18
Closing docs returned: 9/17/18 buyers
Closing docs returned: 9/28/18 sellers
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Mumof4mice

The new memberships were added to my Disney account automatically today.  No calling Mouse admin required!

Home: VGF
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: First Reliable
Offer made: 7/26
Offer accepted: 7/27
Sent to ROFR: 7/27
Passed ROFR: 8/14
Closing docs received: 8/24
Corrected closing docs received: 8/30
Closing docs returned: 8/31
Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
Funds Wired: 9/13
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 9/21
Points in my account: 10/2

All points including banked ones accounted for.  Yay!



Home: BLT
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: First Reliable
Offer made: 7/18
Offer accepted: 7/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/20
Passed ROFR: 8/21
Closing docs received: 8/24
Corrected closing docs received: 8/30
Closing docs returned: 8/31
Seller returned closing docs: 9/7
Funds Wired: 9/7
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 9/21
Points in my account: 

The contract is visible, showing zero point.  How long should I wait for points to be loaded before I start calling MS?

Thank you for the camaraderie through the entire process.  I've been so fortunate to meet many great people since we started our DVC quest.  We already love being DVC members without having used a single point yet!  ​


----------



## hlhlaw07

Mumof4mice said:


> The contract is visible, showing zero point. How long should I wait for points to be loaded before I start calling MS?


My latest contract took about 4 or 5 days to have the points loaded after I noticed it was visible.


----------



## Rick195275

Mumof4mice said:


> The contract is visible, showing zero point.  How long should I wait for points to be loaded before I start calling MS?​



Currently on day 4 of having my account set up but still no points.... Going crazy over here! Planning to call tomorrow after work if they aren’t visible by then. So hard waiting to book that first trip!


----------



## Networth

Mumof4mice said:


> The new memberships were added to my Disney account automatically today.  No calling Mouse admin required!
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: Vacatia
> Title Company: First Reliable
> Offer made: 7/26
> Offer accepted: 7/27
> Sent to ROFR: 7/27
> Passed ROFR: 8/14
> Closing docs received: 8/24
> Corrected closing docs received: 8/30
> Closing docs returned: 8/31
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/13
> Funds Wired: 9/13
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: 9/21
> Points in my account: 10/2
> 
> All points including banked ones accounted for.  Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: Vacatia
> Title Company: First Reliable
> Offer made: 7/18
> Offer accepted: 7/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/21
> Closing docs received: 8/24
> Corrected closing docs received: 8/30
> Closing docs returned: 8/31
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/7
> Funds Wired: 9/7
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: 9/21
> Points in my account:
> 
> The contract is visible, showing zero point.  How long should I wait for points to be loaded before I start calling MS?
> 
> Thank you for the camaraderie through the entire process.  I've been so fortunate to meet many great people since we started our DVC quest.  We already love being DVC members without having used a single point yet!  ​



On day 7 waiting for points, I called and they told me they are behind and it could be up to 10 days.


----------



## BestAunt

*UPDATE*
Home: BCV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 8/2/18
Offer Accepted: 8/2/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/3/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing docs received: 9/15/18
Closing docs returned: 9/17/18 buyers
Closing docs returned: 9/28/18 sellers
Closing: 10/3/18
Deed recorded: 10/3/18
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Preds

Passed ROFR on another contract today, this one for an add-on to our existing AKV contracts.  Nearing the finish line on our BWV contract (contract is visible, points aren't yet), and starting the journey for another AKV!

Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 9/7
Offer accepted: 9/8
Sent to ROFR: 9/10
Passed ROFR: 10/3
Closing docs received: 10/5
Closing docs returned: TBD (waiting for seller to return first #lessonlearned)
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Mumof4mice

hlhlaw07 said:


> My latest contract took about 4 or 5 days to have the points loaded after I noticed it was visible.





Rick195275 said:


> Currently on day 4 of having my account set up but still no points.... Going crazy over here! Planning to call tomorrow after work if they aren’t visible by then. So hard waiting to book that first trip!





Networth said:


> On day 7 waiting for points, I called and they told me they are behind and it could be up to 10 days.



 The goal post keeps getting shifted further away...


----------



## Networth

@Mumof4mice 

My points finally loaded yesterday at around 4:00 EST.


----------



## Rick195275

Networth said:


> @Mumof4mice
> 
> My points finally loaded yesterday at around 4:00 EST.


That gives me hope for today!


----------



## Rick195275

Rick195275 said:


> Update
> 9/28/18 Contract visible
> Almost there! Come on points!



Update #2 
10-4 points loaded
10-4 first trip planned! 
Thank you all so much for all the info and support through the whole process! Love this community and so excited to be finally be in the dvc!


----------



## E2ME2

Rick195275 said:


> Update #2
> 10-4 points loaded
> 10-4 first trip planned!
> Thank you all so much for all the info and support through the whole process! Love this community and so excited to be finally be in the dvc!


CONGRATS! & "Welcome Home".
The folks on these boards have a wealth of information, and are most often friendly in their advice!
I am a very happy DVC Owner (who once believed I would never, ever buy a "timeshare")


----------



## MrsNotes

MrsNotes said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made/Accepted: 7/17/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/14/18
> Closing Docs Received: 9/7/18
> Closing Docs Returned: 9/7/18
> Sellers Docs Returned: 9/18/18
> Closing: 9/21/18 - YAY!
> Deed Recorded: 9/21/18
> Contract Visible: 9/28/18
> Points In My Account: 10/4/18
> 
> So many thanks to CarlyMouse and others for walking through the steps of getting a Membership ID through Membership Administration. Super easy and pleasant experience. The attendant there told me that it was taking 2-3 business days for points to load in. Hoping they'll be in on Tuesday of next week. So close to booking our first trip as DVC members! It feels like a long time since we made that offer in July, but the end is definitely in sight now!



Points loaded today! I'm really glad we didn't have buyer's remorse at some point, since this did take almost 3 months from start to finish. Nope! We are so excited!!
Second Honeymoon, here we come! Kids, you can come along next time. Are we terrible parents? Don't answer!  LOL!!


----------



## Networth

Hurray final update!

Home: VGF
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 8/3/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing Docs Received: 9/6/18
Closing Docs Returned: 9/8/18
Closing: 9/18/18
Deed recorded: 9/20/18
Points in my account 10/3/18

Wishing for speedy closing and point loading for everyone.


----------



## LaneOT

*FINAL UPDATE*

Home: SSR
Broker: **********
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/12
Offer accepted: 8/12
Sent to ROFR: 8/13
Passed ROFR: 9/4
Closing docs received: 9/6
Closing docs returned: 9/8
Seller returned closing doc: 9/14
Closing: 9/18
Deed recorded: 9/20
Points in my account: 10/5

We are so super excited to finally have our first DVC contract done!  Thank you all soo much for the knowledge and support! You guys rock!


----------



## gamomof2

**Update**

Home: WL BR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/20
Offer accepted: 8/20
Sent to ROFR: 8/22
Passed ROFR: 9/17
Closing docs received: 9/25
Closing docs returned: 9/26
Seller returned closing doc: 10/1
Closing: 10/1
Deed recorded: 10/2
Points in my account: tbd

I received a phone call this morning from a guide we are working with to buy a small direct contract.  He had seen where the resale contract posted and that we had a membership ID now.  He was calling because our direct waitlist had a different UY and did we want to change the waitlist to the same UY as our resale.  I hadn't thought about it but a different UY generates a different membership number and that's not what we want.  So we said we did.  He said I could call MS and get our number and activation code to log in.  Our old login wouldn't work.  So I called. She gave me the new number, saw the contract was there with the right amount of points.  But I had to clear my cookies on my computer because it kept trying to use former information.  So I see the contract, can look for reservations but no points yet.


----------



## Javin917

Quick question...we’ve gotten the envelope with the welcome letter and the magnets yay! But there’s no member number on the letter? It says I can go on the website for the identification but is there a second mailing coming with that? Or did we not get it and I need to call now? Thanks!


----------



## sndral

Javin917 said:


> Quick question...we’ve gotten the envelope with the welcome letter and the magnets yay! But there’s no member number on the letter? It says I can go on the website for the identification but is there a second mailing coming with that? Or did we not get it and I need to call now? Thanks!


No there is no second mailing - the instructions are inaccurate/incomplete - you’ll need to call to activate your account. At least that was my experience several years ago when I bought my first contract.
Congrats1


----------



## E2ME2

gamomof2 said:


> **Update**
> 
> Home: WL BR
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 8/20
> Offer accepted: 8/20
> Sent to ROFR: 8/22
> Passed ROFR: 9/17
> Closing docs received: 9/25
> Closing docs returned: 9/26
> Seller returned closing doc: 10/1
> Closing: 10/1
> Deed recorded: 10/2
> Points in my account: tbd
> 
> I received a phone call this morning from a guide we are working with to buy a small direct contract.  He had seen where the resale contract posted and that we had a membership ID now.  He was calling because our direct waitlist had a different UY and did we want to change the waitlist to the same UY as our resale.  I hadn't thought about it but a different UY generates a different membership number and that's not what we want.  So we said we did.  He said I could call MS and get our number and activation code to log in.  Our old login wouldn't work.  So I called. She gave me the new number, saw the contract was there with the right amount of points.  But I had to clear my cookies on my computer because it kept trying to use former information.  So I see the contract, can look for reservations but no points yet.


Gamom; have these points shown up yet?  I'm curious to see how many days in total it takes you from the time of your offer to the time of points available.


----------



## Javin917

Final update...

Home: BCV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 7/17/18
Offer Accepted: 7/17/18
Sent to ROFR: 7/18/18
Passed ROFR: 8/13/18
Closing docs received: 9/13
Closing docs returned: 9/14 buyers
Closing docs returned: 9/18 sellers
Closing: 9/21
Deed recorded: 9/21
Points in my account: 10/8 (possibly sooner but on vacation when envelope came of course!)

Thanks for letting me know I needed to call! All activated and happily looking at availability!


----------



## E2ME2

Javin917 said:


> Final update...
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 7/17/18
> Offer Accepted: 7/17/18
> Sent to ROFR: 7/18/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/13/18
> Closing docs received: 9/13
> Closing docs returned: 9/14 buyers
> Closing docs returned: 9/18 sellers
> Closing: 9/21
> Deed recorded: 9/21
> Points in my account: 10/8 (possibly sooner but on vacation when envelope came of course!)
> 
> Thanks for letting me know I needed to call! All activated and happily looking at availability!


OK- so just shy of 3 months ...Thanks for the update!


----------



## Preds

*FINAL UPDATE*
almost 2 months on the nose from start to finish.

Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/8
Offer accepted: 8/8
Sent to ROFR: 8/9
Passed ROFR: 8/23
Closing docs received: 8/28
Closing docs returned: 8/31
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24
Closing: 9/26
Deed recorded: 9/27
Contract Visible: 10/2
Points in my account: 10/9 (after calling this afternoon to check on their status)



Preds said:


> *UPDATE # 3*
> 
> Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 8/8
> Offer accepted: 8/8
> Sent to ROFR: 8/9
> Passed ROFR: 8/23
> Closing docs received: 8/28
> Closing docs returned: 8/31
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/24
> Closing: 9/26
> Deed recorded: 9/27
> Contract Visible: 10/2
> Points in my account: TBD


----------



## gamomof2

E2ME2 said:


> Gamom; have these points shown up yet?  I'm curious to see how many days in total it takes you from the time of your offer to the time of points available.


no not yet.  we received our membership cards in the mail today.  but no points yet. MS says it can be 48 hrs to 2 weeks.


----------



## ray3127

ray3127 said:


> Home: BCV
> Broker: Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 8/23
> Offer accepted: 8/23
> Sent to ROFR: 8/25
> Passed ROFR: 9/17
> Closing docs received: 9/25
> Closing docs returned: 9/26
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/26-27 (assuming)
> Closing: 9/28
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD
> 
> Have to say I'm rather impressed with the level of service and timeliness of everything. Closing 11 days after ROFR is much faster than I was anticipating.
> 
> Now just can't wait to be official DVC members and book that first trip!


***UPDATE***

Home: BCV
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/23
Offer accepted: 8/23
Sent to ROFR: 8/25
Passed ROFR: 9/17
Closing docs received: 9/25
Closing docs returned: 9/26
Seller returned closing docs: 9/26-27 (assuming)
Closing: 9/28
Deed recorded: 9/28
Contract visible: 10/5
Points in my account: 10/11

Just booked our first trip using DVC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E2ME2

ray3127 said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 8/23
> Offer accepted: 8/23
> Sent to ROFR: 8/25
> Passed ROFR: 9/17
> Closing docs received: 9/25
> Closing docs returned: 9/26
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/26-27 (assuming)
> Closing: 9/28
> Deed recorded: 9/28
> Contract visible: 10/5
> Points in my account: 10/11
> 
> Just booked our first trip using DVC!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATS!-
So it took 7 weeks from date of Offer to Points in your account.
Thanks for posting that update.
Where did you schedule your first trip??


----------



## gamomof2

**Final Update**

Home: WL BR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/20
Offer accepted: 8/20
Sent to ROFR: 8/22
Passed ROFR: 9/17
Closing docs received: 9/25
Closing docs returned: 9/26
Seller returned closing doc: 10/1
Closing: 10/1
Deed recorded: 10/2
Account created: 10/6
Points in my account: 10/11


----------



## Di$neyCPA

Home: Poly
Broker: Vacatia 
Title Company: First Reliable
Offer made: 8/8
Offer accepted: 8/8
Sent to ROFR: 8/14
Passed ROFR: 9/4
Closing docs received: 9/21
Closing docs returned: 9/24
Seller returned closing doc: ?
Closing: 10/1?
Deed recorded: 10/5
Points in my account: tbd

Saw deed on OC on 10/5. Called MA on 10/11 and they said contract hadn’t been changed owners. Is this typical? Hoping to load acct soon so we can book June before 7 month window and preferably before 10/16 ticket changes.


----------



## Di$neyCPA

Home: Poly
Broker: Vacatia 
Title Company: First Reliable
Offer made: 8/8
Offer accepted: 8/8
Sent to ROFR: 8/14
Passed ROFR: 9/17
Closing docs received: 9/25
Closing docs returned: 9/26
Seller returned closing doc: 10/1
Closing: 10/1
Deed recorded: 10/2
Points in my account: tbd


----------



## ray3127

E2ME2 said:


> CONGRATS!-
> So it took 7 weeks from date of Offer to Points in your account.
> Thanks for posting that update.
> Where did you schedule your first trip??


Sure, it went faster than I thought it would, seemed like a best case scenario really. 

Staying at Beach Club next June, so we were very happy to get the points ahead of the 7-month window. Will be our first time actually staying there, but between the pool and the location we are so excited!


----------



## E2ME2

ray3127 said:


> Sure, it went faster than I thought it would, seemed like a best case scenario really.
> 
> Staying at Beach Club next June, so we were very happy to get the points ahead of the 7-month window. Will be our first time actually staying there, but between the pool and the location we are so excited!


It’s been quite awhile since I’ve stayed at BCV, actually well before we purchased DVC, but we really enjoyed the SAB Pool & the water slide, & love the proximity to EPCOT.


----------



## 3cuteboys

Home: VGF
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 9/14/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/18
Passed ROFR: 10/9/18
Closing Docs Received: 10/12/18
Closing Docs Returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:


----------



## bgdude

*Update*

Home: VGF
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 9/5/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/7/18
Passed ROFR: 10/3/18
Closing Docs Received: 10/13/18
Closing Docs Returned: 10/16/18
Closing:10/24/18
Deed recorded:10/25/18
Contract Visible: 11/3/18
Points in my account:11/7/18


----------



## BestAunt

BestAunt said:


> *UPDATE*
> Home: BCV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 8/2/18
> Offer Accepted: 8/2/18
> Sent to ROFR: 8/3/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
> Closing docs received: 9/15/18
> Closing docs returned: 9/17/18 buyers
> Closing docs returned: 9/28/18 sellers
> Closing: 10/3/18
> Deed recorded: 10/3/18
> Points in my account: TBD


UPDATED:
Home: BCV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 8/2/18
Offer Accepted: 8/2/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/3/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Closing docs received: 9/15/18
Closing docs returned: 9/17/18 buyers
Closing docs returned: 9/28/18 sellers
Closing: 10/3/18
Deed recorded: 10/3/18
Points in my account: 10/16/18

I got my member ID by calling member services today and points were loaded.  I had to search this thread to find the instructions.   I'll post the instructions below that that i found in this thread.
Call 1-800-800-9800
press #2 for member admin
press #3 for new title transfer
Provide contract # and sellers name
They will provide you the Member ID number.  Ask to be transferred to member services.
They will provide you a Club ID and a 1-time activation code.
From there, you can login (or create) a mydisney account where you can link your DVC membership.


----------



## Preds

*UPDATE # 2*
Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 9/7
Offer accepted: 9/8
Sent to ROFR: 9/10
Passed ROFR: 10/3
Closing docs received: 10/5
Closing docs returned: 10/12
Seller returned closing docs: 10/10
Closing: 10/16
Deed recorded: 10/17
Contract Visible: 10/23
Points in my account: TBD



Preds said:


> Passed ROFR on another contract today, this one for an add-on to our existing AKV contracts.  Nearing the finish line on our BWV contract (contract is visible, points aren't yet), and starting the journey for another AKV!
> 
> Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 9/7
> Offer accepted: 9/8
> Sent to ROFR: 9/10
> Passed ROFR: 10/3
> Closing docs received: 10/5
> Closing docs returned: TBD (waiting for seller to return first #lessonlearned)
> Seller returned closing docs: TBD
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Contract Visible: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD


----------



## BreezysMom

Home: Poly
Broker: TimeShare 
Title Company: J. Sweet 
Offer made: 8/24
Offer accepted: 8/24
Sent to ROFR: 8/25
Passed ROFR: 9/19
Closing docs received: 9/26
Closing docs returned: 9/27
Seller returned closing doc: ? 
Closing: 10/8
Deed recorded: 10/11
Points in my account: 10/16


This was so painfully long but in hindsight it really was only 8 weeks start to finish with the ROFR taking almost a month of that time.  Very happy to see all my points in my account.  Its time to plan a few vacations!


----------



## E2ME2

BreezysMom said:


> Home: Poly
> Broker: TimeShare
> Title Company: J. Sweet
> Offer made: 8/24
> Offer accepted: 8/24
> Sent to ROFR: 8/25
> Passed ROFR: 9/19
> Closing docs received: 9/26
> Closing docs returned: 9/27
> Seller returned closing doc: ?
> Closing: 10/8
> Deed recorded: 10/11
> Points in my account: 10/16
> 
> 
> This was so painfully long but in hindsight it really was only 8 weeks start to finish with the ROFR taking almost a month of that time.  Very happy to see all my points in my account.  Its time to plan a few vacations!


Congrats on the Contract. Have a great time using those points


----------



## shairpdrh

shairpdrh said:


> FA took a long time to prep closing docs. Last week the estimate was 9/5 or sooner. I got them close to COB today. Luckily I was able to get everything together and can FedEx tomorrow. Our seller is international, so I expect there may be a wait now to get their end of this done. My estimated closing date on my paperwork is 11/5. I sure hope this is done before that! Our upcoming vacation should help the time pass quickly.
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 8/4/18
> Offer Accepted: 8/4/18
> Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
> Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
> Passed estoppel: 8/29/18
> Closing docs received: 9/7/18
> Closing docs returned: 9/8/18
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in my account:



Not the update I was expecting, but the seller returned only part of the packet and needs to go and get additional paperwork notarized. FA explained the process again and he has promised to get everything returned next week. They said he is eager to close, so I hope that it will actually happen. No real urgency right now, but I would like this done! Sigh. Still working on my patience.


----------



## JackArchie

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc
Offer made: 9/19
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/30 (seller delay)
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received: 10/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing doc: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: tbd

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/24
Passed ROFR: 10/16
Closing docs received: 10/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing doc: 11/5
Closing: 11/8
Deed recorded: 11/9
Points in my account: Tbd

Hoping the sellers (international/Japan) are able to return the documents soon...Fingers crossed.


----------



## Princess Michele

Home:  BCV
Broker:  DVC by Resale
Title Company:  Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made:  9/25/18
Offer accepted:  9/25/18
Sent to ROFR:  9/27/18
Passed ROFR:  10/17/18
Closing docs received:  10/19/18
Closing docs returned:  TBD
Seller returned closing doc:  TBD
Closing:  TBD
Deed recorded:  TBD
Points in my account:  TBD

I am surprised I received the closing documents so quickly.  The closing date in our contract is listed as 11/16/18 so we will see if it is earlier.


----------



## bgdude

*Update*

Home: VGF
Broker: DVC By Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer Made/Accepted: 9/11/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/12/18
Passed ROFR: 10/2/18
Closing Docs Received: 10/17/18
Closing Docs Returned: 10/19/18
Closing:10/23/18
Deed recorded:10/24/18
Contract Visible: 11/2/18
Points in my account:11/5/18


----------



## 3cuteboys

**Update**

Home: VGF
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 9/14/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/18
Passed ROFR: 10/9/18
Closing Docs Received: 10/12/18
Closing Docs Returned: 10/16/18
Closing: 10/23/18
Deed recorded: 10/24/18
Points in my account:


----------



## Preds

*Final Update*
Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 9/7
Offer accepted: 9/8
Sent to ROFR: 9/10
Passed ROFR: 10/3
Closing docs received: 10/5
Closing docs returned: 10/12
Seller returned closing docs: 10/10
Closing: 10/16
Deed recorded: 10/17
Contract Visible: 10/23
Points in my account: 10/24

48 days from offer to points in my account.  Pretty darn quick!



Preds said:


> *UPDATE # 2*
> Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 9/7
> Offer accepted: 9/8
> Sent to ROFR: 9/10
> Passed ROFR: 10/3
> Closing docs received: 10/5
> Closing docs returned: 10/12
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/10
> Closing: 10/16
> Deed recorded: 10/17
> Contract Visible: 10/23
> Points in my account: TBD


----------



## chehan

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/21
Offer accepted: 9/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/1 - Seller delay 
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received: 10/22
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in my account:

You guys, I'm going  waiting to hear back that seller sent in closing docs. They took a bit to sign the first contract, and I thought my nerves were shot then! Trying to stay upbeat here, but MAN. You read about the stress, but there are seriously no words that can adequately describe it. This is our first contract, and we're waiting on contract #2 to pass ROFR right now (this is day 22 so far). I don't know HOW people haven't keeled over from addonitis stress! Haha


----------



## Kevin D

I'm not sure if I'm too early for this thread so apologies but I'm just so excited!

Home: SSR
Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 10/10
Offer accepted: 10/12 (after counter offer and counter-counter)
Sent to ROFR: 10/14
Passed ROFR: 11/2
Closing docs received: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## JackArchie

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc
Offer made: 9/19
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/30 (seller delay)
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received: 10/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing doc: 11/6 
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: tbd

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/24
Passed ROFR: 10/16
Closing docs received: 10/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing doc: 11/5
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: Tbd


----------



## chehan

Deleted


----------



## 3cuteboys

**Update**

Home: VGF
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 9/14/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/18
Passed ROFR: 10/9/18
Closing Docs Received: 10/12/18
Closing Docs Returned: 10/16/18
Closing: 10/23/18
Deed recorded: 10/24/18
Contract Visible: 11/2/18
Points in my account: 11/6/18

This went exceedingly quick, yet the wait between the Deed being recorded and finally having the points seemed like an eternity, was definitely the worst part.


----------



## Kevin D

**Update**

Home: SSR
Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 10/10/18
Offer accepted: 10/12/18 (after counter offer and counter-counter)
Sent to ROFR: 10/14/18
Passed ROFR: 11/2/18
Closing docs received: 11/7/18
Closing docs returned: 11/8/18
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Sleepy425

Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/5/18
Offer accepted: 11/5/18 (to avoid losing it, we offered $123 on a $120 asking price)
Sent to ROFR: 11/8/18
Passed ROFR: TBD
Closing docs received:TBD
Closing docs returned:TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

This is a 50 point add on to our June OKW and AKV contracts.  It took a few days to return the contract because we needed to get my parents' signatures (my dad is retiring next month, with my mom following in a few years, so we recently added them to our contract so they could start to take our kids alone once in a while and still get all the benefits).


----------



## Princess Michele

**Update**

Home: BCV
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 9/25/18
Offer accepted: 9/25/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/27/18
Passed ROFR: 10/17/18
Closing docs received: 10/19/18
Closing docs returned: 11/5/18
Seller returned closing doc: ?
Closing: 11/8/18
Deed recorded: 11/8/18
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## kool_kat

and I thought the wait for ROFR was bad...now I'm anxiously waiting for closing docs.  I was really hoping for a fast closing, but have been waiting almost a week for closing docs.  I was hoping to book a weekend in February at any DVC, but it's looking less likely.

Home: BLT
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/16/18
Offer accepted: 10/16/18
Sent to ROFR: 10/17/18
Passed ROFR: 11/5/18
Closing docs received: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Seller returned closing doc: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## chehan

Anyone know the usual wait time for seller to return closing docs? We received closing docs 3 weeks ago and nothing.  Was hoping to have our member number before our second contract went to closing (we passed rofr a week ago on 11/5). I guess there's nothing that can be done, but it's really frustrating.


----------



## JackArchie

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc
Offer made: 9/19
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/30 (seller delay)
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received: 10/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing doc: 11/8
Closing: 11/13
Deed recorded: 11/13
Points in my account: 11/23

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/24
Passed ROFR: 10/16
Closing docs received: 10/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing doc: 11/5
Closing: 11/8
Deed recorded: 11/9
Points in my account: 11/23


----------



## Kevin D

**Update**

Home: SSR
Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 10/10/18
Offer accepted: 10/12/18 (after counter offer and counter-counter)
Sent to ROFR: 10/14/18
Passed ROFR: 11/2/18
Closing docs received: 11/7/18
Closing docs returned: 11/8/18 (received 11/13/18 due to long holiday weekend)
Seller returned closing docs: Received 11/13/18 (assuming?)
Closing: 11/14/18
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## kool_kat

So we've been waiting about a week and a half for closing docs to sign and return.  My husband called last night to find out why it is taking so long and they blamed it on Disney and waiting for info from them....is this even a thing or just an excuse because they've delayed?  What info would they be waiting from Disney to send us closing docs?


----------



## chehan

kool_kat said:


> So we've been waiting about a week and a half for closing docs to sign and return.  My husband called last night to find out why it is taking so long and they blamed it on Disney and waiting for info from them....is this even a thing or just an excuse because they've delayed?  What info would they be waiting from Disney to send us closing docs?



No, I'm in the exact same boat you are with a completely different broker and title company. We also passed rofr on 11/5 and haven't received closing docs yet. Looks like estoppel is what's holding everything up.


----------



## shairpdrh

Update! International seller with issues returning the wrong paperwork.

Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 8/4/18
Offer Accepted: 8/4/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Passed estoppel: 8/29/18
Closing docs received: 9/7/18
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/8/18
Closing docs returned (seller): 11/12/18
Closing: 11/16/18
Deed recorded: 11/16/18
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Boardwalkin

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 9/17/18
Offer Accepted: 9/17/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/20/18
Passed ROFR: 10/9/18
Closing docs received: 10/29/18
Closing docs returned (buyer): 10/31/18
Closing docs returned (seller): 10/31/18
Closing: 11/5/18
Deed Recorded: 11/5/18
Points in my account: 11/14/18

And first trip with new points booked 11/14/18.  Aloha!


----------



## DisneyDotts

Home: SSR
Broker: DVCResaleMarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made/Accepted: 9/21/18 - 9/22/18
Sent to ROFR: 9/27/18
Passed ROFR: 10/17/18
Closing Docs Received: 10/25/18
Closing Docs Returned: 11/20/18
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

So I guess I’m just waiting on the closing date, the deed to be recorded and my points? Does anything happen on the closing date or is this just the day they use to record everything?


----------



## kool_kat

UPDATE

Home: BLT
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/16/18
Offer accepted: 10/16/18
Sent to ROFR: 10/17/18
Passed ROFR: 11/5/18
Closing docs received: 11/19/18
Closing docs returned: 11/20/18
Seller returned closing doc: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## chehan

kool_kat said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 10/16/18
> Offer accepted: 10/16/18
> Sent to ROFR: 10/17/18
> Passed ROFR: 11/5/18
> Closing docs received: 11/19/18
> Closing docs returned: 11/20/18
> Seller returned closing doc: TBD
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD



Glad your closing docs came in! Still waiting on ours...


----------



## chehan

Update

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/21
Offer accepted: 9/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/1
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received: 10/22
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 11/14
Deed recorded: 11/15
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## chehan

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 9/2
Offer accepted: 9/3
Sent to ROFR: 10/11
Passed ROFR: 11/5
Closing docs received: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Kevin D

**Final Update**

Home: SSR
Broker: Garden Views Reality (Resales DVC)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 10/10/18
Offer accepted: 10/12/18 (after counter offer and counter-counter)
Sent to ROFR: 10/14/18
Passed ROFR: 11/2/18
Closing docs received: 11/7/18
Closing docs returned: 11/8/18 (received 11/13/18 due to long holiday weekend)
Seller returned closing docs: Received 11/13/18 (assuming?)
Closing: 11/14/18
Deed recorded: 11/15/18
Contract Visible: 11/21/18
Points in my account: 11/21/18

First vacation booked: 11/21/18 

41 Days from offer accepted to points in my account. Seems pretty fast but man it seemed like forever when going through it!


----------



## JackArchie

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc
Offer made: 9/19
Offer accepted: 9/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/30 (seller delay)
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received: 10/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing doc: 11/8
Closing: 11/13
Deed recorded: 11/13
Points in my account: 11/23

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc
Offer made: 9/20
Offer accepted: 9/22
Sent to ROFR: 9/24
Passed ROFR: 10/16
Closing docs received: 10/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing doc: 11/5
Closing: 11/8
Deed recorded: 11/9
Points in my account: 11/23

Finally able to book our first trip to Aulani for February!


----------



## ray3127

Home: BLT
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 10/4
Offer accepted: 10/4
Sent to ROFR: 10/5
Passed ROFR: 10/29
Closing docs received: 11/1
Closing docs returned: 11/7
Closing: 11/8
Deed recorded: 11/9
Contract visible: 11/16
Points in my account: 11/18

Looking at the rest of these threads, maybe I just got lucky, but I can't say enough great things about my broker and title company. Two contracts went through lightning fast on everything they could control. Beyond impressed!


----------



## kool_kat

UPDATE:

Home: BLT
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/16/18
Offer accepted: 10/16/18
Sent to ROFR: 10/17/18
Passed ROFR: 11/5/18
Closing docs received: 11/19/18
Closing docs returned: 11/20/18 (received 11/26/18 due to holiday)
Seller returned closing doc: 11/20/18
Closing: 11/26/18
Deed recorded: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

Now the wait on Disney starts.  How long do I need to wait until I can call?  Or do I have to wait until I get info in the mail since this is our first purchase?
Also, what are the chances of getting a studio anywhere the weekend of February 15-18?  I know it's close, but was hoping for a little magic.


----------



## Kevin D

kool_kat said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 10/16/18
> Offer accepted: 10/16/18
> Sent to ROFR: 10/17/18
> Passed ROFR: 11/5/18
> Closing docs received: 11/19/18
> Closing docs returned: 11/20/18 (received 11/26/18 due to holiday)
> Seller returned closing doc: 11/20/18
> Closing: 11/26/18
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD
> 
> Now the wait on Disney starts.  How long do I need to wait until I can call?  Or do I have to wait until I get info in the mail since this is our first purchase?
> Also, what are the chances of getting a studio anywhere the weekend of February 15-18?  I know it's close, but was hoping for a little magic.



I don't think you have to wait to get the info in the mail. I *think* I read that some people start to call around day 9 or 10. Don't quote me on that though. 

Re: availability for that weekend - as of right now there is no full availability. There's hardly anything available for any of those days. You can try waitlisting but I don't know how high those chances are.


----------



## kool_kat

Kevin D said:


> I don't think you have to wait to get the info in the mail. I *think* I read that some people start to call around day 9 or 10. Don't quote me on that though.
> 
> Re: availability for that weekend - as of right now there is no full availability. There's hardly anything available for any of those days. You can try waitlisting but I don't know how high those chances are.



Thanks for looking.  I thought the probability would be small, but who knows maybe there will be a last minute cancellation!


----------



## chehan

*Final Update*

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/21
Offer accepted: 9/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/1
Passed ROFR: 10/17
Closing docs received: 10/22
Closing docs returned: 10/23
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 11/14
Deed recorded: 11/15
Points in my account: 11/27


----------



## Dustifer

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 10/1/18
Offer accepted: 10/2/18
Sent to ROFR: 10/5/18
Passed ROFR: 10/28/18
Closing docs received: 11/2/18
Closing docs returned: 11/6/18
Seller returned closing doc: 11/26/18 
Closing: 11/27/18
Deed recorded: 11/28/18
Contract visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

This is our second resale and has dragged on much longer than the first due to seller delay. So glad we are almost there!


----------



## shairpdrh

Final update! 117 days from offer to points in account. It was worth the wait to get what I wanted, but glad to have it done. I have already created a wait list using my points and look forward to booking our first trip with these points in January or February.

Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 8/4/18
Offer Accepted: 8/4/18
Sent to ROFR: 8/8/18
Passed ROFR: 8/22/18
Passed estoppel: 8/29/18
Closing docs received: 9/7/18
Closing docs returned (buyer): 9/8/18
Closing docs returned (seller): 11/12/18
Closing: 11/16/18
Deed recorded: 11/16/18
Contract loaded: 11/26/18
Points in my account: 11/29/2018


----------



## Sleepy425

Update:
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/5/18
Offer accepted: 11/5/18 (to avoid losing it, we offered $123 on a $120 asking price)
Sent to ROFR: 11/8/18 (resent 11/12 due to error on number of points written on ROFR paperwork)
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing docs received:TBD
Closing docs returned:TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## kool_kat

So I just looked and our deed was recorded with Orange County on 11/27.  I'd like to call and see if I can get my member number, but I'm a little confused of where I call and what I need.  Can someone help me out.  Also, this is our first DVC, so is it too early to call?


----------



## DaveNan

Call DVC  select member administration (option 2)   8008009800


----------



## kool_kat

DaveNan said:


> Call DVC  select member administration (option 2)   8008009800



Thank you!  I'm in and now looking around.  Very excited.


----------



## DisneyDotts

kool_kat said:


> Thank you!  I'm in and now looking around.  Very excited.


Great!! What did member administration need from you so they would give you the login information? What time do they close? My deed is recorded and every time I call they are closed (calling after 5 when I get home from work usually). I called member services and they wouldn’t tell me anything. I was so sad.


----------



## kool_kat

DisneyDotts said:


> Great!! What did member administration need from you so they would give you the login information? What time do they close? My deed is recorded and every time I call they are closed (calling after 5 when I get home from work usually). I called member services and they wouldn’t tell me anything. I was so sad.



I have no idea when they closed. I called in the morning. My guy looked it up with my telephone number and then made me verify address, what I purchased, etc.  it was very easy. After I got my member number he transferred me to member services who gave me the info I needed to log in. They had to have the number member administration gave me.


----------



## Dustifer

Final update!

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 10/1/18
Offer accepted: 10/2/18
Sent to ROFR: 10/5/18
Passed ROFR: 10/28/18
Closing docs received: 11/2/18
Closing docs returned: 11/6/18
Seller returned closing doc: 11/26/18 
Closing: 11/27/18
Deed recorded: 11/28/18
Contract visible: 12/5/18
Points in my account: 12/6/18


----------



## DisneyDotts

kool_kat said:


> I have no idea when they closed. I called in the morning. My guy looked it up with my telephone number and then made me verify address, what I purchased, etc.  it was very easy. After I got my member number he transferred me to member services who gave me the info I needed to log in. They had to have the number member administration gave me.


Well I guess the awesome thing is my letter came in the mail yesterday so today I’ve logged on and book my 1st DVC Vacay. So excited!!


----------



## E2ME2

DisneyDotts said:


> Well I guess the awesome thing is my letter came in the mail yesterday so today I’ve logged on and book my 1st DVC Vacay. So excited!!


CONGRATS!  & Welcome Home, DisneyDotts 
When/Where is your 1st DVC booking?


----------



## DisneyDotts

Update:

Home: SSR

Broker: DVCResaleMarket

Title Company: Magic Vacation Title

Offer Made/Accepted: 9/21/18 - 9/22/18

Sent to ROFR: 9/27/18

Passed ROFR: 10/17/18

Closing Docs Received: 10/25/18

Closing Docs Returned: 11/20/18 (this was my fault)

Closing: 11/26/18

Deed recorded: 11/27/18

Contract Visible / Points in my account: 

Not sure as I got my letter 12/06 and called member services and they gave me the additional information to log in and book.


----------



## DisneyDotts

E2ME2 said:


> CONGRATS!  & Welcome Home, DisneyDotts
> When/Where is your 1st DVC booking?



Awe thanks!! So I am doing my 1st split stay 1st of May. BC for 3 nights and then SSR for 4 nights. I’ve never been to BC and I definitely want to try it and I saw an opening so I grabbed it.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Home: VGF
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/9/18
Offer accepted: 11/9/18
Sent to ROFR: 11/14/18
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing docs received:TBD
Closing docs returned:TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 11/9/18
> Offer accepted: 11/9/18
> Sent to ROFR: 11/14/18
> Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
> Closing docs received:TBD
> Closing docs returned:TBD
> Seller returned closing docs: TBD
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Contract Visible: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD


Looks like we both are waiting on Mason. I also passed on 12/5. I hope the closing documents come soon.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Sleepy425 said:


> Looks like we both are waiting on Mason. I also passed on 12/5. I hope the closing documents come soon.



I have been looking through this thread and it seems like a lot of closing companies get the paperwork out with 4-5 days of clearing ROFR.  My timeline says 14-21 days. I hope it is sooner than that.


----------



## Sleepy425

Update:
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/5/18
Offer accepted: 11/5/18 (to avoid losing it, we offered $123 on a $120 asking price)
Sent to ROFR: 11/8/18 (resent 11/12 due to error on number of points written on ROFR paperwork)
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing docs received:12/11/18
Closing docs returned:12/13/18
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## texansue

Home: HHI
Broker: ********** 
Title Company: SC Law Firm (Wilson)
Offer made: 10/17
Offer accepted: 10/17
Sent to ROFR: 10/19 
Passed ROFR: 11/5
Closing docs received: 11/26
Closing docs returned: 11/26
Seller returned closing doc: 12/7
Closing: 12/7
Deed recorded: Uncertain
Contract visible: 12/12
Points in my account: 12/13

I am shocked and pleased with how quickly DVC recorded my contract and put my new points in my account! I am an existing DVC member but assumed it would take a while after the closing for my points to get loaded in, especially since it's a non-Florida property. (Hilton Head)  They made my day by loading the points in so soon after closing and I was able to book my summer vacation for next July before the 7 month window opened. I'm a happy gal!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Update

Home: VGF
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/9/18
Offer accepted: 11/9/18
Sent to ROFR: 11/14/18
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing docs received:12/12/18
Closing docs returned:12/14/18
Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/18
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

Getting closer to the finish line


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> Update
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 11/9/18
> Offer accepted: 11/9/18
> Sent to ROFR: 11/14/18
> Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
> Closing docs received:12/12/18
> Closing docs returned:12/14/18
> Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/18
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Contract Visible: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD
> 
> Getting closer to the finish line


How did you find out the seller’s documents were returned?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Sleepy425 said:


> How did you find out the seller’s documents were returned?



I emailed the agent I was working with to let them know my documents were on the way and asked if he had heard from the seller.  He emailed back a few minutes later that they had received their paperwork today.


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> I emailed the agent I was working with to let them know my documents were on the way and asked if he had heard from the seller.  He emailed back a few minutes later that they had received their paperwork today.


I emailed the broker and title company that I sent the stuff. Hopefully they let me know when the seller returns theirs.


----------



## Sleepy425

Update:
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/5/18
Offer accepted: 11/5/18 (to avoid losing it, we offered $123 on a $120 asking price)
Sent to ROFR: 11/8/18 (resent 11/12 due to error on number of points written on ROFR paperwork)
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing docs received:12/11/18
Closing docs returned:12/13/18 (received by them 12/17)
Seller returned closing docs: 12/17/18 received by company
Closing: 12/17/18
Deed recorded: 12/18/18
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Sleepy425 said:


> Update:
> Home: AKV
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 11/5/18
> Offer accepted: 11/5/18 (to avoid losing it, we offered $123 on a $120 asking price)
> Sent to ROFR: 11/8/18 (resent 11/12 due to error on number of points written on ROFR paperwork)
> Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
> Closing docs received:12/11/18
> Closing docs returned:12/13/18 (received by them 12/17)
> Seller returned closing docs: 12/17/18 received by company
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Contract Visible: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD



You and I are on the same track.  All of my documents were received today as well.


----------



## Disneykate605

Home: BWV
Broker:The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 11/7/18
Offer Accepted: 11/7/18
Sent to ROFR: 11/10/18
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing Docs Received: 12/11/18
Closing Docs Returned: 12/15/18
Seller Returned Closing Docs: 12/11/18
Closing: 12/17/18
Deed Recorded: TBD
Contract Visible:TBD
Points In My Account: TBD


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> You and I are on the same track.  All of my documents were received today as well.


We got an email that we closed today. I was impressed they did it the same day they received everything.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

I received the same email.  I was surprised how smooth and fast the whole process has been.


----------



## Disneykate605

Update:

Home: BWV
Broker:The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 11/7/18
Offer Accepted: 11/7/18
Sent to ROFR: 11/10/18
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing Docs Received: 12/11/18
Closing Docs Returned: 12/15/18
Seller Returned Closing Docs: 12/11/18
Closing: 12/17/18
Deed Recorded: 12/18/18
Contract Visible:TBD
Points In My Account: TBD


----------



## Sleepy425

Disneykate605 said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker:The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer Made: 11/7/18
> Offer Accepted: 11/7/18
> Sent to ROFR: 11/10/18
> Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
> Closing Docs Received: 12/11/18
> Closing Docs Returned: 12/15/18
> Seller Returned Closing Docs: 12/11/18
> Closing: 12/17/18
> Deed Recorded: 12/18/18
> Contract Visible:TBD
> Points In My Account: TBD


Hoping that you and I and @Jack_Sparrow_NJ all get our points quickly!  I don’t really even need them until January, but I just want to be able to stop stalking websites for info!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Update

Home: VGF
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/9/18
Offer accepted: 11/9/18
Sent to ROFR: 11/14/18
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing docs received:12/12/18
Closing docs returned:12/14/18
Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/18
Closing: 12/17/18
Deed recorded: 12/18/18
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

Almost done !!


----------



## Sleepy425

@Jack_Sparrow_NJ  is this your first contract or an add on?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Sleepy425 said:


> @Jack_Sparrow_NJ  is this your first contract or an add on?


This is our first.   Wishing I could add on.  Maybe one day


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> This is our first.   Wishing I could add on.  Maybe one day


This is our second add on, but the first add on was direct (only 25 points). I’m so nervous the title company did something wrong and they won’t be under one contract. The way they filed the deed isn’t how we filled out the paperwork and I have no idea if that’s going to mess it up.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Sleepy425 said:


> This is our second add on, but the first add on was direct (only 25 points). I’m so nervous the title company did something wrong and they won’t be under one contract. The way they filed the deed isn’t how we filled out the paperwork and I have no idea if that’s going to mess it up.


Did you try calling Mason? I believe a lot has to do with how it’s reported to Disney.  Is there a major difference in how the deeds are recorded ?


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> Did you try calling Mason? I believe a lot has to do with how it’s reported to Disney.  Is there a major difference in how the deeds are recorded ?


My husband is going to call Mason tomorrow. I just quicked looked and saw the contract was recorded this morning. He looked tonight and saw the wording is different. It’s just about the survivorship, so I hope it doesn’t cause it to be a different membership. Our other two are worded exactly the same, so we made sure to write everything out just as they are on the comptroller site. Hopefully it’s just me being overly nervous.


----------



## Bbguy5

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/23/18
Offer accepted: 10/23/18
Sent to ROFR: 10/24/18
Passed ROFR: 11/16/18
Closing docs received:12/3/18
Closing docs returned:12/11/18 
Closing: 12/13/18
Deed recorded: 12/14/18
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Disneykate605

Sleepy425 said:


> Hoping that you and I and @Jack_Sparrow_NJ all get our points quickly!  I don’t really even need them until January, but I just want to be able to stop stalking websites for info!



I hope we all get them quickly as well! It would be amazing if I can have them in my account by Christmas because I want to book Thanksgiving next year. We go from the Monday before Thanksgiving to the Monday after Thanksgiving and the 25th is the start of my 11 month window. I want to use this contract since it has 2019 points and my other contracts have no 2019 points left.


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> Did you try calling Mason? I believe a lot has to do with how it’s reported to Disney.  Is there a major difference in how the deeds are recorded ?


Mason Title talked to Disney and it should be fine.   If it turns out that Disney gives us another contract number, Mason has agreed they are at fault and will redo the deed and take care of it for us (the signed contract had the right info, the title company changed it).  So that's a relief!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

@Sleepy425  Glad all is well or at least if it has to be redone they will take care of it for you.   I hadn’t seen Mason listed in the various threads here too often so I had some original concerns but they certainly handled my transaction quickly and with no issues.


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> @Sleepy425  Glad all is well or at least if it has to be redone they will take care of it for you.   I hadn’t seen Mason listed in the various threads here too often so I had some original concerns but they certainly handled my transaction quickly and with no issues.


I had questioned TSS about their closing company, because the one they used in 2014 wasn't good at all and we had issues with our first contract.  They assured me that they understood my concerns with the prior title company, and they stopped using them due to so many complaints.  Jerry from TSS told me that so far people have been very happy with Mason, and I can see why.  They are definitely on their game.  (I was going to use a friend who works at a title company if they told me they were still using the same company as 2014, no way I wanted to give that place any more of my money)


----------



## Krocc

For those who have experience stalking the Orange County Comptroller website how many days from the time you closed until you actually saw it on the website?  I have seen many entries here where it was just a day or two.  I closed on the 19th and didn't see anything yesterday or today.  I even did a generic search for any resale and didn't see anything that closed after the 17th this week?


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Krocc said:


> For those who have experience stalking the Orange County Comptroller website how many days from the time you closed until you actually saw it on the website?  I have seen many entries here where it was just a day or two.  I closed on the 19th and didn't see anything yesterday or today.  I even did a generic search for any resale and didn't see anything that closed after the 17th this week?


I closed on Monday and it was listed there Tuesday. It depends on how quickly your title company files the paperwork.


----------



## Sleepy425

Krocc said:


> For those who have experience stalking the Orange County Comptroller website how many days from the time you closed until you actually saw it on the website?  I have seen many entries here where it was just a day or two.  I closed on the 19th and didn't see anything yesterday or today.  I even did a generic search for any resale and didn't see anything that closed after the 17th this week?


Are you sure you are searching correctly? Mine showed up on the website Tuesday the 18th. We closed Monday.


----------



## Krocc

Sleepy425 said:


> Are you sure you are searching correctly? Mine showed up on the website Tuesday the 18th. We closed Monday.


I believe so.  *** is my title company.  The last deed filed I see from them is on the 18th.  Looks like I will have to wait and see if I see something next Wednesday now.


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605 said:


> Update:
> Final Update-
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker:The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer Made: 11/7/18
> Offer Accepted: 11/7/18
> Sent to ROFR: 11/10/18
> Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
> Closing Docs Received: 12/11/18
> Closing Docs Returned: 12/15/18
> Seller Returned Closing Docs: 12/11/18
> Closing: 12/17/18
> Deed Recorded: 12/18/18
> Contract Visible:12/22/18
> Points In My Account: 12/22/18
> 
> I called MS yesterday and explained how amazing it would be if my points were in my account in time for the 11 month booking window for our 2019 Thanksgiving trip and they transferred me to member administration. I explained it to them and told them it would be an awesome Christmas gift if they would be their in time for the 25th...and I just checked and they are there!!!!


----------



## Disneykate605

Sleepy425 and Jack_Sparrow_ NJ...did you guys get your points today? I was shocked when I check tonight and they were there!!! So excited!
Good luck to you guys!!


----------



## Disneykate605

Oh and just FYI sleepy425, I noticed after you mentioned you were worried about your contracts not being deeded the same way because of the survivorship difference that ours was different as well. Our 3 direct contracts were one way and this resale was different. Good news ...the new contract is in our account and under the same membership as the others!


----------



## Sleepy425

Disneykate605 said:


> Oh and just FYI sleepy425, I noticed after you mentioned you were worried about your contracts not being deeded the same way because of the survivorship difference that ours was different as well. Our 3 direct contracts were one way and this resale was different. Good news ...the new contract is in our account and under the same membership as the others!


Nothing yet. Maybe tomorrow, I think I read they are working a partial day tomorrow. I hope you get the reservation you want for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Disneykate605 said:


> Sleepy425 and Jack_Sparrow_ NJ...did you guys get your points today? I was shocked when I check tonight and they were there!!! So excited!
> Good luck to you guys!!


I am new to DVC so I don't have my membership number yet.  I am going to call member administration in the morning to see if I have been setup


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> I am new to DVC so I don't have my membership number yet.  I am going to call member administration in the morning to see if I have been setup


Still not set up in my account.  I don't even need the points right now, but it's just addicting checking for them.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Sleepy425 said:


> Still not set up in my account.  I don't even need the points right now, but it's just addicting checking for them.


Their systems were down most of the morning.  But I just found out my account is setup and the points are there.


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> Their systems were down most of the morning.  But I just found out my account is setup and the points are there.


Lucky! My contract still isn’t showing


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Final Update

Home: VGF
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/9/18
Offer accepted: 11/9/18
Sent to ROFR: 11/14/18
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing docs received:12/12/18
Closing docs returned:12/14/18
Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/18
Closing: 12/17/18
Deed recorded: 12/18/18
Points in my account: 12/24/18

From start to finish in 45 days

First DVC booking July 2019


----------



## Disneykate605

It was 45 days for us as well...I was pleasantly surprised how quick it went!


----------



## Krocc

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/4
Offer accepted: 10/6
Sent to ROFR: 10/11
Passed ROFR: 11/2
Closing docs received: 11/30
Closing docs returned: 12/3
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 12/19
Deed recorded: ???
Points in my account: ???

Still have not seen my deed get recorded.  I emailed *** yesterday and got a reply due to the Holidays and being short staffed in the closing dept. they are working hard to get all the deeds recorded.


----------



## Bbguy5

Update:
Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/23/18
Offer accepted: 10/23/18
Sent to ROFR: 10/24/18
Passed ROFR: 11/16/18
Closing docs received:12/3/18
Closing docs returned:12/11/18 
Closing: 12/13/18
Deed recorded: 12/14/18
Contract Visible: 12/27/18
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Sleepy425

Still waiting for my contract to load. I wasn’t lucky like @Jack_Sparrow_NJ  and @Disneykate605


----------



## Jack_Sparrow_NJ

Sleepy425 said:


> Still waiting for my contract to load. I wasn’t lucky like @Jack_Sparrow_NJ  and @Disneykate605


That’s so odd.  I’m sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sleepy425

Jack_Sparrow_NJ said:


> That’s so odd.  I’m sorry to hear that.


Your condolences brought me good luck! Contract is loaded, just waiting for points now. Thanks!


----------



## Sleepy425

Final Update:
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/5/18
Offer accepted: 11/5/18 (to avoid losing it, we offered $123 on a $120 asking price)
Sent to ROFR: 11/8/18 (resent 11/12 due to error on number of points written on ROFR paperwork)
Passed ROFR: 12/5/18
Closing docs received:12/11/18
Closing docs returned:12/13/18 (received by them 12/17)
Seller returned closing docs: 12/17/18 received by company
Closing: 12/17/18
Deed recorded: 12/18/18
Contract Visible: 12/28/18
Points in my account: 12/31/2018
Exactly 8 weeks from start to finish


----------



## Krocc

Update:

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/4
Offer accepted: 10/6
Sent to ROFR: 10/11
Passed ROFR: 11/2
Closing docs received: 11/30
Closing docs returned: 12/3
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 12/19
Deed recorded: 12/27
Contract Visible: 12/28
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Bbguy5

Final update

Update:
Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/23/18
Offer accepted: 10/23/18
Sent to ROFR: 10/24/18
Passed ROFR: 11/16/18
Closing docs received:12/3/18
Closing docs returned:12/11/18 
Closing: 12/13/18
Deed recorded: 12/14/18
Contract Visible: 12/27/18
Points in my account: 1/1/19
Mail from dvc with member number:  1/4/19


----------



## EAHajd

Update:
Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet 
Offer made: 12/27/18
Offer accepted: 12/27/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/2/19
Passed ROFR: 1/23/19
Closing docs received: 1/25/19
Closing docs returned: 1/29/19 
Closing: 2/4/19
Deed recorded: 2/5/19
Contract Visible: Will update when it is visible
Points in my account: Will update when points are in our account
Mail from DVC with member number: Will update when mail comes in

It was a fantastic process and would do this again in a heartbeat!


----------



## DduzDis

EAHajd said:


> Update:
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 12/27/18
> Offer accepted: 12/27/18
> Sent to ROFR: 1/2/19
> Passed ROFR: 1/23/19
> Closing docs received: 1/25/19
> Closing docs returned: 1/29/19
> Closing: 2/4/19
> Deed recorded: 2/5/19
> Contract Visible: Will update when it is visible
> Points in my account: Will update when points are in our account
> Mail from DVC with member number: Will update when mail comes in
> 
> It was a fantastic process and would do this again in a heartbeat!




I have one in ROFR.  Glad to see this thread updated.  Thanks!


----------



## minorthr

Home: HHI
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Wilson Law
Offer made: 1/10/19
Offer accepted: 1/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/6/19
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Visible: 
Points in my account:
Mail from dvc with member number: N\A


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

From ROFR thread, to waiting game, and now it’s finally time for the closing time thread! 

Home: BLT - 309 points
Broker: DVC resale market (Kevin)
Title Company: Magic vacation title
Offer made: 1/8/2019
Offer accepted: 1/9/2019
Sent to ROFR: 1/11/2019
Passed ROFR: 2/7/2019
Closing docs received: 2/13/2019 - Found error received corrected docs 2/15/2019
Closing docs returned: 2/16/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/2019
Closing: 2/20/2019
Deed recorded:2/21/2019
Contract viewable online: 3/2/19
Points in my account:3/6/2019


----------



## DOrlo

Update: 2/18/19
Home: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/31/18
Offer accepted: 1/4/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/7/19
Passed ROFR: 1/25/19
Closing docs received:2/1/19
Closing docs returned:2/5/19(received by them 2/7)
Seller returned closing docs: 2/7/19
Closing: 2/8/19
Deed recorded: 2/8/19
Contract Visible: 2/14/19 (may have been sooner but I wasn't paying attention)
Points in my account: 2/18/19 (may have been sooner)


----------



## hichicha

1st Update: 2/20

Home: VGC
Contract Details: hichicha---$185-$33064-170-VGC-Jun-170/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/11
Offer accepted: 1/11
Sent to ROFR: 1/15
Passed ROFR: 2/11
Closing docs received: 2/20 (delayed because estoppel info was incorrect)
Closing docs returned: 2/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Contract Visible:
Points in my account:


----------



## minorthr

Updated
Home: HHI
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Wilson Law
Offer made: 1/10/19
Offer accepted: 1/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/6/19
Closing docs received:2/13/19
Closing docs returned:2/13/19
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Visible:
Points in my account:
Mail from dvc with member number: N\A


----------



## Denisedsny

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/06/19
Offer accepted: 1/06/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/07/19
Passed ROFR: 1/25/19
Closing docs received:1/29/19
Closing docs returned:1/31/19
Closing docs returned (seller): 2/05/2019
Closing:2/05/2019
Deed recorded:2/06/2019
Contract Visible: 2/11/2019
Points in my account: 2/13/2019


----------



## EAHajd

EAHajd said:


> Update:
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 12/27/18
> Offer accepted: 12/27/18
> Sent to ROFR: 1/2/19
> Passed ROFR: 1/23/19
> Closing docs received: 1/25/19
> Closing docs returned: 1/29/19
> Closing: 2/4/19
> Deed recorded: 2/5/19
> Contract Visible: Will update when it is visible
> Points in my account: Will update when points are in our account
> Mail from DVC with member number: Will update when mail comes in
> 
> It was a fantastic process and would do this again in a heartbeat!



Final Update:

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 12/27/18
Offer accepted: 12/27/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/2/19
Passed ROFR: 1/23/19
Closing docs received: 1/25/19
Closing docs returned: 1/29/19
Closing: 2/4/19
Deed recorded: 2/5/19
Contract Visible: 2/15/19 (Because I called.  lol)
Points in my account: Technically none - we do not have any points until April of 2020
Mail from DVC with member number: Have not received yet but called to get it 2/15/19


I hope this helps!  Overall from start to finish:  50 days

This is was a great experience for us and I would do this again tomorrow!(If we had the money!) lol

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## WIDisCruiser

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/05/19
Offer accepted: 1/06/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/08/19
Passed ROFR: 1/25/19
Closing docs received:2/5/19
Closing docs returned:2/6/19
Closing docs returned (seller): Waiting...
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Visible: 
Points in my account: 

Waiting for seller to return closing documents since 2/5...   When do I start getting concerned?  International seller in Canada.


----------



## Gryhndmom

WIDisCruiser said:


> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/05/19
> Offer accepted: 1/06/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/08/19
> Passed ROFR: 1/25/19
> Closing docs received:2/5/19
> Closing docs returned:2/6/19
> Closing docs returned (seller): Waiting...
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Visible:
> Points in my account:
> 
> Waiting for seller to return closing documents since 2/5...   When do I start getting concerned?  International seller in Canada.



A few reasons seller may not have returned docs yet...Mail may be slow getting to seller, docs may have not have been sent to seller same day as your docs, and/or seller probably  has to get a notary. Hopefully seller hasn’t changed their minds . You could call your broker to find out if they have any updates.  Good luck


----------



## DduzDis

*1st Update:*

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/17/19
Offer accepted: 1/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Visible: 
Points in my account:


----------



## minorthr

Updated
Home: HHI
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Wilson Law
Offer made: 1/10/19
Offer accepted: 1/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/6/19
Closing docs received:2/13/19
Closing docs returned:2/13/19
Closing:2/19/19
Deed recorded:2/20/19
Contract Visible:
Points in my account:
Mail from dvc with member number: N\A


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

*1st Update*

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/09/19
Offer accepted: 1/09/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/06/19
Closing docs received: 2/12/19
Closing docs returned: 2/14/19
Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/19 (may have been sooner, but that is when I asked about it from my title company. She said they were now waiting on Disney to confirm the payment of dues.)
Closing: 2/21/19
Deed recorded: 
Contract Visible: 
Points in my account:


----------



## meekey7197

Ok help me out here... how are some of you getting your closing docs back within days of passing ROFR??? Our agent said 20-30 days because they have to wait for estoppel


----------



## minorthr

meekey7197 said:


> Ok help me out here... how are some of you getting your closing docs back within days of passing ROFR??? Our agent said 20-30 days because they have to wait for estoppel



Don't know how the whole process works but the last two contracts have been the same, got docs within a week or so of ROFR.


----------



## DduzDis

minorthr said:


> Don't know how the whole process works but the last two contracts have been the same, got docs within a week or so of ROFR.



The email we got stating we passed ROFR also said we could expect closing docs and instructions in 'approximately one week'.


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> *1st Update*
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
> Offer made: 1/09/19
> Offer accepted: 1/09/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/06/19
> Closing docs received: 2/12/19
> Closing docs returned: 2/14/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/19 (may have been sooner, but that is when I asked about it from my title company. She said they were now waiting on Disney to confirm the payment of dues.)
> Closing: 2/21/19
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Visible:
> Points in my account:



Closing! You're getting close now.     We are also using the same broker and title co....


----------



## anomamatt

meekey7197 said:


> Ok help me out here... how are some of you getting your closing docs back within days of passing ROFR??? Our agent said 20-30 days because they have to wait for estoppel



This is what I came to this thread to look for...  I was also told 20-30 days, but seems many people are getting closing docs in ~10 days...


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

DduzDis said:


> Closing! You're getting close now.     We are also using the same broker and title co....



 I know. I copy/pasted yours and just changed the dates. Haha.
I hope yours is fast!


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> I know. I copy/pasted yours and just changed the dates. Haha.
> I hope yours is fast!



That's funny.  Thanks, me too!!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

anomamatt said:


> This is what I came to this thread to look for...  I was also told 20-30 days, but seems many people are getting closing docs in ~10 days...



We are using DVC resale market and magic vacation title. 
They told me upon returning my closing docs would be 30 days.. 
That was last Friday and seller had the doc back almost the same day.. today I saw my deed was filed on the comptroller website!! Hopefully points in my account will be added soon! 

Could also be Bc we are already owners but I’m thankful it’s moving quickly!


----------



## DEDisneylover

Looking for the average time it seems to take sellers to return docs? Def seems longer than buyers- lol, but they have to notarize correct?  I received last Friday and returned Saturday. Holiday Monday might have slowed down but I haven't gotten word that they've returned, getting impatient. Hoping to book September trip. And from reading this thread, seems like once I get notification that docs received and sale is closed, deed should be recorded in next day or two and then 7-10 days from that I should be able to call to get membership number/access to DVC site to book, does that sound right? First purchase


----------



## minorthr

DEDisneylover said:


> Looking for the average time it seems to take sellers to return docs? Def seems longer than buyers- lol, but they have to notarize correct?  I received last Friday and returned Saturday. Holiday Monday might have slowed down but I haven't gotten word that they've returned, getting impatient. Hoping to book September trip. And from reading this thread, seems like once I get notification that docs received and sale is closed, deed should be recorded in next day or two and then 7-10 days from that I should be able to call to get membership number/access to DVC site to book, does that sound right? First purchase




We have had two completely different experiences.  Our first resale contract it took like a month for the seller to get docs back.    First they sent the wrong documents, they were selling multiple contracts.  Then they forgot to sign something it delayed our closing and the whole process till it closed took almost 3 months.

Our latest contract the seller must have returned them right away because we closed two weeks after receiving the documents. The entire process from offer to closing only took 5 1/2 weeks which to me is insanely fast considering ROFR took 26 days.


----------



## DduzDis

*Second Update:*

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/17/19
Offer accepted: 1/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
Closing docs received: 2/22/19
Closing docs returned: 2/22/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Visible: 
Points in my account:


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

*2nd Update*

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/09/19
Offer accepted: 1/09/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/06/19
Closing docs received: 2/12/19
Closing docs returned: 2/14/19
Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/19 (may have been sooner, but that is when I asked about it from my title company. She said they were now waiting on Disney to confirm the payment of dues.)
Closing: 2/21/19
Deed recorded: 2/21/19
Contract Visible: 
Points in my account:
Mail from dvc with member number:


----------



## minorthr

TheEnchantedRose said:


> *2nd Update*
> Deed recorded: 2/21/19
> Contract Visible: 2/22/19
> Points in my account:
> Mail from dvc with member number:




Thats crazy fast deed being recorded and the contract being visible on the DVC site.


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

Oh! My bad.. I thought it was visible on the Comptroller site. Let me update.
Thank you!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Thought I'd post mine, though it is now official! 

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/10/18
Offer accepted: 12/12/18
Sent to ROFR: 12/17/18
Passed ROFR: 1/09/19
Closing docs received: 1/29/19
Closing docs returned: 1/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 2/05/19
Closing: 2/07/19
Deed recording: 2/07/19
*At this point I went on vacation. By the time I returned on 2/16/19, I had received the letter from Disney and points were in my account, so I don't know for certain the dates for contract visible, points in account, and mail from DVC! 

So 2 months (plus or minus a couple days) from offer to complete finalization!


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

DEDisneylover said:


> Looking for the average time it seems to take sellers to return docs? Def seems longer than buyers- lol, but they have to notarize correct?  I received last Friday and returned Saturday. Holiday Monday might have slowed down but I haven't gotten word that they've returned, getting impatient. Hoping to book September trip. And from reading this thread, seems like once I get notification that docs received and sale is closed, deed should be recorded in next day or two and then 7-10 days from that I should be able to call to get membership number/access to DVC site to book, does that sound right? First purchase



I'm in the same boat.  I'd think they are anxious to get their money, but maybe the notarization process is slow for some folks?  Who knows.


----------



## minorthr

Almost there

Updated again 
Home: HHI
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Wilson Law
Offer made: 1/10/19
Offer accepted: 1/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/6/19
Closing docs received:2/13/19
Closing docs returned:2/13/19
Closing:2/19/19
Deed recorded:2/20/19
Contract Visible:2/26/19
Points in my account:
Mail from dvc with member number:na


----------



## hichicha

2nd Update: 2/27

Home: VGC
Contract Details: hichicha---$185-$33064-170-VGC-Jun-170/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/11
Offer accepted: 1/11
Sent to ROFR: 1/15
Passed ROFR: 2/11
Closing docs received: 2/20 (delayed because estoppel info was incorrect)
Closing docs returned: 2/20
Seller returned closing docs: 2/26
Closing: 2/27
Deed Recorded:
Account created:
Points in my account:


----------



## minorthr

final update all done

Home: HHI
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Wilson Law
Offer made: 1/10/19
Offer accepted: 1/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/6/19
Closing docs received:2/13/19
Closing docs returned:2/13/19
Closing:2/19/19
Deed recorded:2/20/19
Contract Visible:2/26/19
Points in my account:2/27/19
Mail from dvc with member number:N\A

Not too bad even with the long ROFR just under 8 weeks from offer submitted to points in our account.


----------



## hichicha

3rd Update: 3/1

Home: VGC
Contract Details: hichicha---$185-$33064-170-VGC-Jun-170/18, 340/19, 170/20- sent 1/15, passed 2/11
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/11
Offer accepted: 1/11
Sent to ROFR: 1/15
Passed ROFR: 2/11
Closing docs received: 2/20 (delayed because estoppel info was incorrect)
Closing docs returned: 2/20
Seller returned closing docs: 2/26
Closing: 2/27
Deed Recorded: 2/28
Account created:
Points in my account:


----------



## sndral

Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/3/19
Offer accepted: 2/3/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received:3/1/19
Closing docs returned: 3/2/19 via email
Funds sent: 3/1/19 via wire
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:


----------



## vanjust14

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/11/19
Offer accepted: 1/12/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/19
Passed ROFR: 2/11/19
Closing docs received:2/18/19
Closing docs returned: 2/27/19 overnight mail
Funds sent: 2/27/19 overnight mail
Seller returned closing docs:2/28/19
Closing: 3/1/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/4/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:

This was pretty fast imo, and could have been faster if it didn't take me as long to get my docs returned. Sellers were great about returning all their docs asap. Or maybe I  just heard so many horror stories this is normal and I was expecting the worst!


----------



## heynowirv

disneyhutson said:


> Great thread!! 29 days ROFR, then amazing 5 days of Estoppel, BUT of course 8 days and still waiting for the sellers to send in their closing paperwork.......


You would think the sellers would want to get paid quickly, wouldn't ya?


----------



## sndral

Update
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/3/19
Offer accepted: 2/3/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received:3/1/19
Closing docs returned: 3/2/19 via email
Funds sent: 3/1/19 via wire - received by Mason 3/5/19
Seller returned closing docs: _waiting, sigh!_
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

*3rd Update*

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/09/19
Offer accepted: 1/09/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/06/19
Closing docs received: 2/12/19
Closing docs returned: 2/14/19
Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/19 (may have been sooner, but that is when I asked about it from my title company. She said they were now waiting on Disney to confirm the payment of dues.)
Closing: 2/21/19
Deed recorded: 2/21/19
Contract Visible: 3/5/19 (called Member Services, and they gave me my Membership ID & Club Number) 
Points in my account: Not quite yet- hopefully tomorrow!
Mail from dvc with member number:


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> *3rd Update*
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
> Offer made: 1/09/19
> Offer accepted: 1/09/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/06/19
> Closing docs received: 2/12/19
> Closing docs returned: 2/14/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/19 (may have been sooner, but that is when I asked about it from my title company. She said they were now waiting on Disney to confirm the payment of dues.)
> Closing: 2/21/19
> Deed recorded: 2/21/19
> Contract Visible: 3/5/19 (called Member Services, and they gave me my Membership ID & Club Number)
> Points in my account: Not quite yet- hopefully tomorrow!
> Mail from dvc with member number:




Almoooost there!  Congratulations.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

That's a wrap! 

All Updated 

Home: BLT - 309 points
Broker: DVC resale market (Kevin)
Title Company: Magic vacation title
Offer made: 1/8/2019
Offer accepted: 1/9/2019
Sent to ROFR: 1/11/2019
Passed ROFR: 2/7/2019 
Closing docs received: 2/13/2019 -  Found error received corrected docs 2/15/2019
Closing docs returned: 2/16/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/2019
Closing: 2/20/2019
Deed recorded:2/21/2019
Contract viewable online: 3/2/19
Points in my account:3/6/2019

57 days from offer to points visible in account.  ​


----------



## DduzDis

Lorilais_mommie said:


> That's a wrap!
> 
> All Updated
> 
> Home: BLT - 309 points
> Broker: DVC resale market (Kevin)
> Title Company: Magic vacation title
> Offer made: 1/8/2019
> Offer accepted: 1/9/2019
> Sent to ROFR: 1/11/2019
> Passed ROFR: 2/7/2019
> Closing docs received: 2/13/2019 -  Found error received corrected docs 2/15/2019
> Closing docs returned: 2/16/2019
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/2019
> Closing: 2/20/2019
> Deed recorded:2/21/2019
> Contract viewable online: 3/2/19
> Points in my account:3/6/2019
> 
> 57 days from offer to points visible in account.  ​



Congratulations and Welcome Home neighbor. We own at BLT too!


----------



## TexasChick123

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/10/19
Offer accepted: 2/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: ???
Buyer’s closing docs returned: ???
Seller’s closing docs returned: ???
Closing: ???
Deed recorded on OC site: ???
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## jodybird511

Home: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Marissa)
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/12/19
Offer accepted: 2/12/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/19
Passed ROFR: 3/4/19
Closing docs received: ???
Buyer’s closing docs returned: ???
Seller’s closing docs returned: ???
Closing: ???
Deed recorded on OC site: ???
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## MissLiss279

Home: SSR 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 1/25/19
Offer accepted: 1/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/29/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/1/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/4/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/5/19??
Closing: 3/6/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/7/19
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## crvetter

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/24/19
Offer accepted: 1/24/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/8/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: ???
Closing: ???
Deed recorded on OC site: ???
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## dumaresq

Home: SSR 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/01/19
Offer accepted: 2/01/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/07/19
Passed ROFR: 3/01/19
Closing docs received: ???
Buyer’s closing docs returned: ???
Seller’s closing docs returned: ???
Closing: ???
Deed recorded on OC site: ???
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

*Final Update*

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/09/19
Offer accepted: 1/09/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/06/19
Closing docs received: 2/12/19
Closing docs returned: 2/14/19
Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/19 (may have been sooner, but that is when I asked about it from my title company. She said they were now waiting on Disney to confirm the payment of dues.)
Closing: 2/21/19
Deed recorded: 2/21/19
Contract Visible: 3/5/19 (called Member Services, and they gave me my Membership ID & Club Number) 
Points in my account: 3/6/19- First "Welcome Home" Booked 
Mail from dvc with member number: 3/12/19

56 Days from offer to points added- 62 days until Welcome Letter.


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> *Final Update*
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
> Offer made: 1/09/19
> Offer accepted: 1/09/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/06/19
> Closing docs received: 2/12/19
> Closing docs returned: 2/14/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/19/19 (may have been sooner, but that is when I asked about it from my title company. She said they were now waiting on Disney to confirm the payment of dues.)
> Closing: 2/21/19
> Deed recorded: 2/21/19
> Contract Visible: 3/5/19 (called Member Services, and they gave me my Membership ID & Club Number)
> Points in my account: 3/6/19- First "Welcome Home" Booked
> Mail from dvc with member number: 3/12/19
> 
> 56 Days from offer to points added- 62 days until Welcome Letter.



Awesome!!


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

DduzDis said:


> Awesome!!



YES! All done!
Are your points in yet?


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> YES! All done!
> Are your points in yet?



No, we haven't closed yet.  Still waiting on the sellers to return closing docs.  They are international so we expected some delay.  Hopefully soon though.  We're at 2.5 weeks since we received docs so far.


----------



## sndral

MissLiss279 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 1/25/19
> Offer accepted: 1/25/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/29/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received: 3/1/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/4/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/5/19??
> Closing: 3/6/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/7/19
> Contract Visible on member site: ???
> Points in my account: ???


I’m jealous, we received our closing documents 3/1 as well and I’m still waiting....



DduzDis said:


> No, we haven't closed yet.  Still waiting on the sellers to return closing docs.  They are international so we expected some delay.  Hopefully soon though.  We're at 2.5 weeks since we received docs so far.


I see you passed ROFR the week before we did, as far as I know my sellers are domestic - which country are your sellers located in?


----------



## Doug Olsen

We just closed on our first contract today and the deed is visible online. Just curious as I've followed along with this thread, how would I know the "contract visible" step? Is that only for add-ons? Just curious since I see it is there before the welcome letter arrives. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DduzDis

sndral said:


> I’m jealous, we received our closing documents 3/1 as well and I’m still waiting....
> 
> 
> I see you passed ROFR the week before we did, as far as I know my sellers are domestic - which country are your sellers located in?



Somewhere in the UK I believe.


----------



## DduzDis

sndral said:


> I see you passed ROFR the week before we did, as far as I know my sellers are domestic - which country are your sellers located in?



That said, I have seen plenty of closings delayed domestically as well.  I would expect international to take a little longer just due to logistics with mail, etc.  But there are plenty of posts out there wondering why the US sellers take so long sometimes...


----------



## MissLiss279

sndral said:


> I’m jealous, we received our closing documents 3/1 as well and I’m still waiting....


That’s frustrating!


----------



## sndral

Doug Olsen said:


> We just closed on our first contract today and the deed is visible online. Just curious as I've followed along with this thread, how would I know the "contract visible" step? Is that only for add-ons? Just curious since I see it is there before the welcome letter arrives. Thanks in advance.


Yes, if you are an existing owner and purchased the same use year and titled the deed the same your new contract will show up online in your existing membership account.
BTW, many are able to set up/access their membership account before they get their letter by calling member administration about 10 days after they close. If you’re not eager to make a reservation the extra week or so it takes to wait for the letter may make no difference, but if you’re worried about 11 or 7 month dates fast approaching calling may be worth a try (how successful you are seems to depend on which cm you get.)



DduzDis said:


> That said, I have seen plenty of closings delayed domestically as well.  I would expect international to take a little longer just due to logistics with mail, etc.  But there are plenty of posts out there wondering why the US sellers take so long sometimes...


My first contract had domestic sellers who took forever to send their docs back. My second contract was from sellers in England as well & it did take about 10 extra days for the mail since they used regular mail rather than fedex, fortunately getting the doc.s notorized didn’t seem to be a problem in the UK.


----------



## texanlawyer

Finally done with my 50 point add-on.  Other than waiting on the ROFR waiver, this moved pretty quickly.  I was pleased with both the broker and the title company. 

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 1/15/19
Offer accepted: 1/15/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/16/19
Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
Closing docs received: 2/25/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 2/26/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 2/28/19
Closing: 2/28/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/1/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/8/19
Points in my account: 3/12/19


----------



## TexasChick123

Update:

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/10/19
Offer accepted: 2/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/7/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19 (I sent them back the next day, but it was a Friday, so they didn’t arrive until Monday)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Closing: 3/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site: TBD
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

This was pretty fast! We went from offer accepted to closed in 30 days. This is the fastest one yet for me.


----------



## DduzDis

DduzDis said:


> No, we haven't closed yet.  Still waiting on the sellers to return closing docs.  They are international so we expected some delay.  Hopefully soon though.  We're at 2.5 weeks since we received docs so far.



Just noticed today that the week we were looking at this year is beginning to fill up.  Now the wait gets more frustrating...  I think that SW:GE opening announcement is going to put a lot of pressure on availability for the EP resorts now.  Sure would be nice to have the points for the 11-month advantage right now.  Meh.


----------



## sndral

Update II
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/3/19
Offer accepted: 2/3/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received:3/1/19
Closing docs returned: 3/2/19 via email
Funds sent: 3/1/19 via wire - received by Mason 3/5/19
Seller returned closing docs: 3/8/19
Closing: 3/13/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/13/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Now to start stalking the member site to see when it shows


----------



## DduzDis

sndral said:


> Update II
> Home: AKV
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/3/19
> Offer accepted: 2/3/19
> Sent to ROFR: 2/3/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received:3/1/19
> Closing docs returned: 3/2/19 via email
> Funds sent: 3/1/19 via wire - received by Mason 3/5/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/8/19
> Closing: 3/13/2019
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/13/19
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Points in my account:
> Now to start stalking the member site to see when it shows



Congratulations! Won't be long now.


----------



## TexasChick123

*2nd* *Update*:

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/10/19
Offer accepted: 2/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/7/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19 (I sent them back the next day, but it was a Friday, so they didn’t arrive until Monday)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Closing: 3/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/12/19
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

Apparently, it closed and was recorded on the same day. Whoo hoo! Now, I get to wait in points to show up. Probably another couple of weeks. :/


----------



## crvetter

TexasChick123 said:


> *2nd* *Update*:
> 
> Home: VGC
> Broker: DVC Sales
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/10/19
> Offer accepted: 2/10/19
> Sent to ROFR: 2/12/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received: 3/7/2019
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19 (I sent them back the next day, but it was a Friday, so they didn’t arrive until Monday)
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
> Closing: 3/12/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/12/19
> Contract Visible on member site: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD
> 
> Apparently, it closed and was recorded on the same day. Whoo hoo! Now, I get to wait in points to show up. Probably another couple of weeks. :/


Jealous I'm waiting for my VGC to close. Seller's returned their documents but Title Company is taking a bit of time it seems. But good to know California is recording deeds quickly.


----------



## vanjust14

Final Update:

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/11/19
Offer accepted: 1/12/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/19
Passed ROFR: 2/11/19
Closing docs received:2/18/19
Closing docs returned: 2/27/19 overnight mail
Seller returned closing docs:2/28/19
Closing: 3/1/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/4/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/15/19
Points in my account:3/15/19

I got my membership number over the phone today and was able to get online.  I was surprised the points were there also.  When I called Monday, my number still wasn't available.  Anyway, glad to officially be a member now!


----------



## DduzDis

vanjust14 said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/11/19
> Offer accepted: 1/12/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/15/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/19
> Closing docs received:2/18/19
> Closing docs returned: 2/27/19 overnight mail
> Seller returned closing docs:2/28/19
> Closing: 3/1/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/4/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 3/15/19
> Points in my account:3/15/19
> 
> I got my membership number over the phone today and was able to get online.  I was surprised the points were there also.  When I called Monday, my number still wasn't available.  Anyway, glad to officially be a member now!



Congratulations!!


----------



## DduzDis

Has anyone had experience with mail from Australia?  We were told on 3/5 (could have been sooner; that's just when I checked in) that the closing docs were executed and mailed, but the closing office still has not received them as of this morning.  I realize it's on the other side of the globe, but that still seems like a long time...


----------



## anomamatt

sndral said:


> I’m jealous, we received our closing documents 3/1 as well and I’m still waiting....



My sellers are domestic and have had the documents since 2/22.  Three weeks and still waiting for the sellers to return their docs. Meanwhile, the contract has double August UY18 points (UY17 banked into UY18)...  It would have been nice to have the option to bank some of the UY18 by 3/31 (that isn't happening at this point).  I'm getting frustrated with the delay, but I know legally they can wait even longer (not sure why they would and don't want the $$$ ASAP).  I asked the broker (DVC resale market) to find out what the seller's timeframe was, because I'd like to best plan how to use the UY18 points.


----------



## DduzDis

anomamatt said:


> My sellers are domestic and have had the documents since 2/22.  Three weeks and still waiting for the sellers to return their docs. Meanwhile, the contract has double August UY18 points (UY17 banked into UY18)...  It would have been nice to have the option to bank some of the UY18 by 3/31 (that isn't happening at this point).  I'm getting frustrated with the delay, but I know legally they can wait even longer (not sure why they would and don't want the $$$ ASAP).  I asked the broker (DVC resale market) to find out what the seller's timeframe was, because I'd like to best plan how to use the UY18 points.



It's one thing to be delayed in the process for ROFR and estoppel/closing docs, but to be held up by the sellers is far more frustrating.


----------



## anomamatt

DduzDis said:


> It's one thing to be delayed in the process for ROFR and estoppel/closing docs, but to be held up by the sellers is far more frustrating.



Exactly.  One can plan for those always built-in delays, but I didn't expect the sellers to take 3 weeks and counting to return the docs.  I know they need a notary (which can be a pain), but over three weeks is getting crazy.


----------



## DduzDis

anomamatt said:


> I know they need a notary (which can be a pain), but over three weeks is getting crazy.



Outside of a family emergency/crisis of some sort (Heaven forbid) there is no reason in my mind with a UPS store on every corner that offers notary services and expedited mail delivery why it should take that long in the US.


----------



## sndral

anomamatt said:


> My sellers are domestic and have had the documents since 2/22.  Three weeks and still waiting for the sellers to return their docs. Meanwhile, the contract has double August UY18 points (UY17 banked into UY18)...  It would have been nice to have the option to bank some of the UY18 by 3/31 (that isn't happening at this point).  I'm getting frustrated with the delay, but I know legally they can wait even longer (not sure why they would and don't want the $$$ ASAP).  I asked the broker (DVC resale market) to find out what the seller's timeframe was, because I'd like to best plan how to use the UY18 points.


Sometimes the sellers have to bring money to the table to close (eg they owe more on the mortgage on the points + commission than the price you’re paying) which can slow things down. Hopefully your agent gets back to you w/ answers. Your contract should have a close by date, as long as the sellers doc.s are in before that date you should be good.


----------



## DduzDis

sndral said:


> Sometimes the sellers have to bring money to the table to close (eg they owe more on the mortgage on the points + commission than the price you’re paying) which can slow things down. Hopefully your agent gets back to you w/ answers. Your contract should have a close by date, as long as the sellers doc.s are in before that date you should be good.



Our contract states that our close by date is 3/18/19 'unless the date is extended by closing company for administrative reasons'.  I think this could fall under the same if the contract was written similarly.  We have the rest of today and Monday before ours goes past the close by date, but I imagine our closing company would/will/did extend our date.


----------



## anomamatt

sndral said:


> Sometimes the sellers have to bring money to the table to close (eg they owe more on the mortgage on the points + commission than the price you’re paying) which can slow things down. Hopefully your agent gets back to you w/ answers. Your contract should have a close by date, as long as the sellers doc.s are in before that date you should be good.



Understood.  In my case, the sellers bought their contract resale for ~25% less than I'm paying and no mortgage was recorded per Orange County.  I do realize they have until the date agreed upon (which was 90 days from submission to ROFR, April 16th), and I also realize that an emergency might have come up...  but it's still frustrating that three weeks after I sent in the cashier's check, I'm still waiting on their documents.  But yeah, not much to do but wait...


----------



## sndral

anomamatt said:


> Understood.  In my case, the sellers bought their contract resale for ~25% less than I'm paying and no mortgage was recorded per Orange County.  I do realize they have until the date agreed upon (which was 90 days from submission to ROFR, April 16th), and I also realize that an emergency might have come up...  but it's still frustrating that three weeks after I sent in the cashier's check, I'm still waiting on their documents.  But yeah, not much to do but wait...


I can relate - w/ my first contract back in 2013, the sellers took forever, it was so frustrating, and since it was my first I was just generally a bit more anxious about the whole process, I did kick myself for paying to wire the money to get things done faster, my money could have been sent via pony express and still beat the sellers documents lol.


----------



## mrsg00fy

It seems that many are receiving closing docs pretty quickly after passing ROFR. We have been waiting two weeks now.  We bought with Fidelity and given their attitude when I called to inquire....I would not use them again.  They have a standard response which is estoppel takes three to four weeks.  

That doesn’t seem to be folks’ experience in this thread.


----------



## dumaresq

mrsg00fy said:


> It seems that many are receiving closing docs pretty quickly after passing ROFR. We have been waiting two weeks now.  We bought with Fidelity and given their attitude when I called to inquire....I would not use them again.  They have a standard response which is estoppel takes three to four weeks.
> 
> That doesn’t seem to be folks’ experience in this thread.


Same thing with my company, but I think it has more to do with the title company then the resale company


----------



## dumaresq

*1st Update:*
Home: SSR 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/01/19
Offer accepted: 2/01/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/07/19
Passed ROFR: 3/01/19
Closing docs received: 3/15/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: ???
Closing: ???
Deed recorded on OC site: ???
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## MissLiss279

Final Update!!

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 1/25/19
Offer accepted: 1/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/29/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/1/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/4/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/5/19??
Closing: 3/6/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/7/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/18/19 (May have been Friday 3/15, sometime after I called)
Points in my account: 3/18/19
Member letter received: 3/25/19

ETA: member letter date


----------



## Bryan Burmeister

sndral said:


> Yes, if you are an existing owner and purchased the same use year and titled the deed the same your new contract will show up online in your existing membership account.
> BTW, many are able to set up/access their membership account before they get their letter by calling member administration about 10 days after they close. If you’re not eager to make a reservation the extra week or so it takes to wait for the letter may make no difference, but if you’re worried about 11 or 7 month dates fast approaching calling may be worth a try (how successful you are seems to depend on which cm you get.)



I did this today, and it worked well.  The agent needed my contract number and the name of the seller, so be prepared with that info.  I was given my member number, a clud Id and an authorization code.  Once I had all that I was on the website in no time.


----------



## crvetter

crvetter said:


> Home: VGC
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/24/19
> Offer accepted: 1/24/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/25/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received: 3/8/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: ???
> Closing: ???
> Deed recorded on OC site: ???
> Contract Visible on member site: ???
> Points in my account: ???


Updated:

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/24/19
Offer accepted: 1/24/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/8/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/12/19
Closing: 3/15/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/15/19
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## TexasChick123

I’m still waiting on my contact to show up in the site.  The deed was recorded on 3/12, so it’s been 8 days. Maybe I should call them...


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

I'm a very happy  bunny today. 7 weeks so far - we closed today  Looking forward to leaping over the final hurdles 
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/29/19
Offer accepted: 1/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received:3/4/19
Closing docs returned: 3/7/19 via email
Funds sent: 3/7/19 via wire
Seller returned closing docs: 3/18/19
Closed: 3/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:


----------



## DduzDis

TexasChick123 said:


> I’m still waiting on my contact to show up in the site.  The deed was recorded on 3/12, so it’s been 8 days. Maybe I should call them...



Wow! Did you call?  That seems like a long time especially for an existing member.


----------



## TexasChick123

DduzDis said:


> Wow! Did you call?  That seems like a long time especially for an existing member.


 I was told they were working on contracts submitted to them on 3/11 yesterday. She said it should show up today. I just checked, and nothing.


----------



## crvetter

TexasChick123 said:


> I was told they were working on contracts submitted to them on 3/11 yesterday. She said it should show up today. I just checked, and nothing.


I'm interested to see when yours shows up as mine is only 3 days behind. I was going to check on mine later today but with this news not sure it's worth it.


----------



## sndral

TexasChick123 said:


> I was told they were working on contracts submitted to them on 3/11 yesterday. She said it should show up today. I just checked, and nothing.


We closed one day after you, so I’ll hold off on calling until you see yours. 
I’m just a bit eager since I have some points expiring 11/30, in one of my existing contracts that I may want to use w/ the new points to book something.


----------



## TexasChick123

sndral said:


> We closed one day after you, so I’ll hold off on calling until you see yours.
> I’m just a bit eager since I have some points expiring 11/30, in one of my existing contracts that I may want to use w/ the new points to book something.



My contract must have just loaded.  I was tied up this morning, and I just checked a few minutes before I posted.  I just got back on my computer to finish up some work, refreshed the site before diving back into my abyss of work, and there was my contract.  The woman did tell me that it is taking them 5 days to load points after the contract shows up just to give everyone a heads up.


----------



## TexasChick123

*3rd Update:*

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/10/19
Offer accepted: 2/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/7/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19 (I sent them back the next day, but it was a Friday, so they didn’t arrive until Monday)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Closing: 3/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/12/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/20/19
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Doug Olsen

We closed on our first contract a little over a week ago and based on other posts here tried to call in to see if we could get the member ID. No luck as they said they couldn’t confirm our identity since they don’t have our social. 

Anybody else find this, or have a work around to prove identity to MS by  phone?

Not a huge deal, but we are hoping to get some banked points on the rental market. We can wait the few weeks it should take for mail but figured it was worth an ask on here.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

MissLiss279 said:


> Final Update!!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 1/25/19
> Offer accepted: 1/25/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/29/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received: 3/1/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/4/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/5/19??
> Closing: 3/6/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/7/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 3/18/19 (May have been Friday 3/15, sometime after I called)
> Points in my account: 3/18/19


Yaaay! Congratulations and Welcome Home. 
That seems to be quick  Hopefully we'll get our membership number and points in account in a few weeks time.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Doug Olsen said:


> We closed on our first contract a little over a week ago and based on other posts here tried to call in to see if we could get the member ID. No luck as they said they couldn’t confirm our identity since they don’t have our social.
> 
> Anybody else find this, or have a work around to prove identity to MS by  phone?
> 
> Not a huge deal, but we are hoping to get some banked points on the rental market. We can wait the few weeks it should take for mail but figured it was worth an ask on here.


Oh nooo   I hope they sort it out for you soon. 
Our Title company asked us for proof of ID right from the outset... we don't have US Social Security numbers (I'm assuming that's what you mean by 'social' ) Good Luck.


----------



## sndral

Doug Olsen said:


> We closed on our first contract a little over a week ago and based on other posts here tried to call in to see if we could get the member ID. No luck as they said they couldn’t confirm our identity since they don’t have our social.
> 
> Anybody else find this, or have a work around to prove identity to MS by  phone?
> 
> Not a huge deal, but we are hoping to get some banked points on the rental market. We can wait the few weeks it should take for mail but figured it was worth an ask on here.


Give it until 10 days after closing and try again, some CMs seem to be more willing to help than others - you want option 2 (member administration) on the phone tree. I got my account set up on my first resale contract via the phone and my social security no. was not asked for & was not on any of the paperwork - but perhaps things have changed in the years since I first bought.


----------



## Doug Olsen

sndral said:


> Give it until 10 days after closing and try again, some CMs seem to be more willing to help than others - you want option 2 (member administration) on the phone tree. I got my account set up on my first resale contract via the phone and my social security no. was not asked for & was not on any of the paperwork - but perhaps things have changed in the years since I first bought.


Interesting. Thanks for the feedback, I will plan to give it a few days and give it another try.


----------



## MissLiss279

sndral said:


> Give it until 10 days after closing and try again, some CMs seem to be more willing to help than others - you want option 2 (member administration) on the phone tree. I got my account set up on my first resale contract via the phone and my social security no. was not asked for & was not on any of the paperwork - but perhaps things have changed in the years since I first bought.


Nope. I called on Monday, spoke with Member Administration, and did not have to provide SS.


----------



## WIDisCruiser

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/05/19
Offer accepted: 1/06/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/08/19
Passed ROFR: 1/25/19
Closing docs received:2/5/19
Closing docs returned:2/6/19
Closing docs returned (seller): 3/15/19 (finally!)
Closing: 3/20/19
Deed recorded:
Contract Visible: 
Points in my account: 

I was getting nervous. Seller took forever to return docs. I was told three different times docs were in the mail only to found out they weren’t.  Almost there!


----------



## JereMary

Glad to finally be posting here!

*1st Update:*
Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge 
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/20/19
Closing docs received: 
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Doug Olsen

MissLiss279 said:


> Nope. I called on Monday, spoke with Member Administration, and did not have to provide SS.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## TK-Tampa

*1st Update:*
Home: Beach Club
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/20/19
Offer accepted: 2/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/20/19
Passed ROFR: 3/5/19
Closing docs received: 3/13/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/19/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/20/19
Closing: 3/20/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/20/19
Contract Visible on member site:  ??
Points in my account: ??

28 Days!!  And I delayed it 5 days myself by moving funds around to get a cashier's check together and having to FedEx the docs over the weekend.


----------



## cep101

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 1/8/19
Offer accepted: 1/8/19 (we increased our offer after this though due to Jan changes)
Sent to ROFR: 1/16/19
Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
Closing docs received: 3/11/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/13/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
Closing: 3/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/19
Contract Visible on member site: ??
Points in my account: ??

Alright, so this is a bit of a crazy story. We submitted our offer and it got accepted, but we decide to increase the offer since we felt like it wouldn't pass ROFR. We really wanted it to pass due to the January DVC changes, and I hadn't seen any really pass for the amount we were originally paying. 

It passed ROFR, and I got notified of that by our Fidelity person. They said it could take 2-3 weeks to get the closing documents. Throughout these weeks I followed up making sure I didn't miss an e-mail. Fidelity waits for estoppel to come back from Disney, and I was told that is why it was dragging on... Once we got past the three week mark I was getting impatient. Our friends who had their offer sent to ROFR through a different company had already closed and gotten their points by this point! They had only gotten their offer sent to Disney two days-ish before ours was sent. It wasn't adding up.

I reached out to our Fidelity representative, and got the title company's information so I could call them. On Fidelity's end, they didn't have any updates, so they believed that they were still waiting on Disney for estoppel paperwork. I called the title company rep and left a voicemail. I didn't hear back, so I tried calling again and got the person on the phone. They informed me that they received the estoppel paperwork on the 19th of February and had sent the closing paperwork to Fidelity for approval then. They haven't heard anything back since. I explained that Fidelity was saying they were waiting on them and asked her to reach out to Fidelity to get it figured out.

I reached out to our Fidelity rep again and told her about my conversation with the title company rep. She said they did receive the closing documents, but there was an error so they JUST sent them back to the title company. Gah. After a couple more days I got the closing documents. Both parties were quick to sign, but the sellers didn't do their paperwork correctly so they had to redo it. Still, they were quite quick about it which I appreciate. 

It seems like Fidelity had gotten our closing documents on the 19th of February, and they got lost in the shuffle until I started calling/e-mailing in active search of them. So, it took a good three extra weeks for us to close due to all of this. Not fun.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

WIDisCruiser said:


> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/05/19
> Offer accepted: 1/06/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/08/19
> Passed ROFR: 1/25/19
> Closing docs received:2/5/19
> Closing docs returned:2/6/19
> Closing docs returned (seller): 3/15/19 (finally!)
> Closing: 3/20/19
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Visible:
> Points in my account:
> 
> I was getting nervous. Seller took forever to return docs. I was told three different times docs were in the mail only to found out they weren’t.  Almost there!



Glad it's finally happening for you @WIDisCruiser , we closed the day before you so hopefully we'll both get our accounts sorted and points allotted around the same time   good Luck


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

cep101 said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
> Offer made: 1/8/19
> Offer accepted: 1/8/19 (we increased our offer after this though due to Jan changes)
> Sent to ROFR: 1/16/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
> Closing docs received: 3/11/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/13/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
> Closing: 3/19/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/19
> Contract Visible on member site: ??
> Points in my account: ??
> 
> Alright, so this is a bit of a crazy story. We submitted our offer and it got accepted, but we decide to increase the offer since we felt like it wouldn't pass ROFR. We really wanted it to pass due to the January DVC changes, and I hadn't seen any really pass for the amount we were originally paying.
> 
> It passed ROFR, and I got notified of that by our Fidelity person. They said it could take 2-3 weeks to get the closing documents. Throughout these weeks I followed up making sure I didn't miss an e-mail. Fidelity waits for estoppel to come back from Disney, and I was told that is why it was dragging on... Once we got past the three week mark I was getting impatient. Our friends who had their offer sent to ROFR through a different company had already closed and gotten their points by this point! They had only gotten their offer sent to Disney two days-ish before ours was sent. It wasn't adding up.
> 
> I reached out to our Fidelity representative, and got the title company's information so I could call them. On Fidelity's end, they didn't have any updates, so they believed that they were still waiting on Disney for estoppel paperwork. I called the title company rep and left a voicemail. I didn't hear back, so I tried calling again and got the person on the phone. They informed me that they received the estoppel paperwork on the 19th of February and had sent the closing paperwork to Fidelity for approval then. They haven't heard anything back since. I explained that Fidelity was saying they were waiting on them and asked her to reach out to Fidelity to get it figured out.
> 
> I reached out to our Fidelity rep again and told her about my conversation with the title company rep. She said they did receive the closing documents, but there was an error so they JUST sent them back to the title company. Gah. After a couple more days I got the closing documents. Both parties were quick to sign, but the sellers didn't do their paperwork correctly so they had to redo it. Still, they were quite quick about it which I appreciate.
> 
> It seems like Fidelity had gotten our closing documents on the 19th of February, and they got lost in the shuffle until I started calling/e-mailing in active search of them. So, it took a good three extra weeks for us to close due to all of this. Not fun.



Oh wow! what a fiasco... really hope the next stages go smoothly for you @cep101 good luck


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

TK-Tampa said:


> *1st Update:*
> Home: Beach Club
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/20/19
> Offer accepted: 2/20/19
> Sent to ROFR: 2/20/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/5/19
> Closing docs received: 3/13/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/19/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/20/19
> Closing: 3/20/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/20/19
> Contract Visible on member site:  ??
> Points in my account: ??
> 
> 28 Days!!  And I delayed it 5 days myself by moving funds around to get a cashier's check together and having to FedEx the docs over the weekend.



That's incredible timing @TK-Tampa - really pleased it went so well for you


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

*1st Update:
 wow! our deed was recorded the same day as closing whooohooo  almost there *
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/29/19
Offer accepted: 1/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received:3/4/19
Closing docs returned: 3/7/19 via email
Funds sent: 3/7/19 via wire
Seller returned closing docs: 3/18/19
Closed: 3/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/2019
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:


----------



## teachertink

TexasChick123 said:


> My contract must have just loaded.  I was tied up this morning, and I just checked a few minutes before I posted.  I just got back on my computer to finish up some work, refreshed the site before diving back into my abyss of work, and there was my contract.  The woman did tell me that it is taking them 5 days to load points after the contract shows up just to give everyone a heads up.


Is this the timeline for people that already have a DVC account or are new accounts about the same?


----------



## TexasChick123

teachertink said:


> Is this the timeline for people that already have a DVC account or are new accounts about the same?



I already have an account. I believe all the info is input based on the date they received all the documentation from the title company. Whether you’re a member already or not shouldn’t have any bearing on when it is input. However, I can already log on and just see the information because I’m an existing member with online access whereas a new member would have to ge their activation code and member ID either in the mail or by calling before being able to log on.


----------



## teachertink

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 1/18/19
Offer accepted: 1/18/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/19
Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
Closing docs received: 2/21/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 2/23/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Closing: 3/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/12/19
Contract Visible on member site: ??
Points in my account: ??

*** I called Member Administration this morning, they told me it takes 2 weeks to load the membership information. They received my contract on 3/13/19. I am going to call towards the end of the day to see if anything has changed.


----------



## MissLiss279

teachertink said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 1/18/19
> Offer accepted: 1/18/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
> Closing docs received: 2/21/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 2/23/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
> Closing: 3/12/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/12/19
> Contract Visible on member site: ??
> Points in my account: ??
> 
> *** I called Member Administration this morning, they told me it takes 2 weeks to load the membership information. They received my contract on 3/13/19. I am going to call towards the end of the day to see if anything has changed.


They told me the same thing when I called on the morning of the 15th (my deed was recorded on the 7th, so same 8/9 days after). The 15th was a Friday. I called again on Monday, the 18th, and she told me it had been transferred on Friday (I’m guessing sometime after I called), I got my member ID/club ID, was transferred to MS, and got my activation code. When I logged on, my points were there too!

I think if you call near the end of the day, you may be right that it could be set up. Good luck!


----------



## dumaresq

*2nd Update:*
Home: SSR 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/01/19
Offer accepted: 2/01/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/07/19
Passed ROFR: 3/01/19
Closing docs received: 3/15/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/20/19
Closing: ???
Deed recorded on OC site: ???
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## bealne

Hello! We just sent our closing documents and payment today. How do you know when seller has returned them, deed recorded, etc? Do you have to call or do you get notified step by step? Thanks all!


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

bealne said:


> Hello! We just sent our closing documents and payment today. How do you know when seller has returned them, deed recorded, etc? Do you have to call or do you get notified step by step? Thanks all!


Hello @bealne we got an email from our broker after wiring the funds to the title company, it explained the process from then onwards..
We already knew we couldn't close until 19th March. The seller had stipulated that date at the outset of negotiations, but it was comforting to know that the funds had arrived safely.
I don't know if other companies do the same so if you don't get notification of receipt you could try phoning the broker or sending an email.
Good luck, hope it all goes well for you  

I Also found this explaining the procedure really well here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-procedures.3126213/#post-48671513


----------



## dumaresq

I was impatient so I sent a mail to my broker and my title company contact and my broker wrote back to tell me...  My title company is slow (I wish I had known this before I started, I would have picked a different one) I hope they close today, but I don't expect it until sometime next week given their prior speeds.


----------



## bealne

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Hello @bealne we got an email from our broker after wiring the funds to the title company, it explained the process from then onwards..
> We already knew we couldn't close until 19th March. The seller had stipulated that date at the outset of negotiations, but it was comforting to know that the funds had arrived safely.
> I don't know if other companies do the same so if you don't get notification of receipt you could try phoning the broker or sending an email.
> Good luck, hope it all goes well for you
> 
> I Also found this explaining the procedure really well here:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-procedures.3126213/#post-48671513


Thanks


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

bealne said:


> Thanks



You're welcome - hope you find the link useful @bealne


----------



## sndral

WIDisCruiser said:


> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/05/19
> Offer accepted: 1/06/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/08/19
> Passed ROFR: 1/25/19
> Closing docs received:2/5/19
> Closing docs returned:2/6/19
> Closing docs returned (seller): 3/15/19 (finally!)
> Closing: 3/20/19
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Visible:
> Points in my account:
> 
> I was getting nervous. Seller took forever to return docs. I was told three different times docs were in the mail only to found out they weren’t.  Almost there!


Wow, you take the prize for the slowest sellers this year 
My grandmother used to tell me ‘good things come to those who wait’ but waiting 37 days for sellers to get doc.s back would have made me nervous too!

Update on my AKV add on that closed 9 days ago - the new contract is still not visible in my account.


----------



## DduzDis

sndral said:


> Wow, you take the prize for the slowest sellers this year
> My grandmother used to tell me ‘good things come to those who wait’ but waiting 37 days for sellers to get doc.s back would have made me nervous too!
> 
> Update on my AKV add on that closed 9 days ago - the new contract is still not visible in my account.



I am not trying to beat 37 but, we are day 27 of the wait for the seller's docs today.


----------



## bealne

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> You're welcome - hope you find the link useful @bealne


Yes I very much did!! I appreciate it! So anxious to have this process come to an end lol!


----------



## teachertink

bealne said:


> Hello! We just sent our closing documents and payment today. How do you know when seller has returned them, deed recorded, etc? Do you have to call or do you get notified step by step? Thanks all!


I sent an email to the title company after about a week and asked if the sellers had returned their closing docs. They told me the date they returned them and then sent me an email on the date the transaction closed. I then went to the Orange County website to see if the deed was recorded. It was on the same day.


----------



## teachertink

teachertink said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 1/18/19
> Offer accepted: 1/18/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
> Closing docs received: 2/21/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 2/23/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
> Closing: 3/12/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/12/19
> Contract Visible on member site: ??
> Points in my account: ??
> 
> *** I called Member Administration this morning, they told me it takes 2 weeks to load the membership information. They received my contract on 3/13/19. I am going to call towards the end of the day to see if anything has changed.




I called this afternoon and my contract was loaded  I was able to get my membership number but not an activation code. They said since my account was new, it needed to run through a batch processing overnight and in the morning, I would be able to get an activation code. 

Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 1/18/19
Offer accepted: 1/18/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/19
Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
Closing docs received: 2/21/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 2/23/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Closing: 3/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/12/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/21/19
Points in my account: ??


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

cep101 said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
> Offer made: 1/8/19
> Offer accepted: 1/8/19 (we increased our offer after this though due to Jan changes)
> Sent to ROFR: 1/16/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
> Closing docs received: 3/11/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/13/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
> Closing: 3/19/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/19
> Contract Visible on member site: ??
> Points in my account: ??
> 
> Alright, so this is a bit of a crazy story. We submitted our offer and it got accepted, but we decide to increase the offer since we felt like it wouldn't pass ROFR. We really wanted it to pass due to the January DVC changes, and I hadn't seen any really pass for the amount we were originally paying.
> 
> It passed ROFR, and I got notified of that by our Fidelity person. They said it could take 2-3 weeks to get the closing documents. Throughout these weeks I followed up making sure I didn't miss an e-mail. Fidelity waits for estoppel to come back from Disney, and I was told that is why it was dragging on... Once we got past the three week mark I was getting impatient. Our friends who had their offer sent to ROFR through a different company had already closed and gotten their points by this point! They had only gotten their offer sent to Disney two days-ish before ours was sent. It wasn't adding up.
> 
> I reached out to our Fidelity representative, and got the title company's information so I could call them. On Fidelity's end, they didn't have any updates, so they believed that they were still waiting on Disney for estoppel paperwork. I called the title company rep and left a voicemail. I didn't hear back, so I tried calling again and got the person on the phone. They informed me that they received the estoppel paperwork on the 19th of February and had sent the closing paperwork to Fidelity for approval then. They haven't heard anything back since. I explained that Fidelity was saying they were waiting on them and asked her to reach out to Fidelity to get it figured out.
> 
> I reached out to our Fidelity rep again and told her about my conversation with the title company rep. She said they did receive the closing documents, but there was an error so they JUST sent them back to the title company. Gah. After a couple more days I got the closing documents. Both parties were quick to sign, but the sellers didn't do their paperwork correctly so they had to redo it. Still, they were quite quick about it which I appreciate.
> 
> It seems like Fidelity had gotten our closing documents on the 19th of February, and they got lost in the shuffle until I started calling/e-mailing in active search of them. So, it took a good three extra weeks for us to close due to all of this. Not fun.



We are also buying AKV through Fidelity and First American Title. Was told 2-3 weeks as well for contract docs. We are past the 2 week mark and although I know we were told it could take this long, I am a bit frustrated in general. So many of these other title companies are pushing the closing docs out and here we still are twiddling our thumbs. If we don’t have the docs by next Wednesday (week 3) I will also be calling First American. I have sent broker at Fidelity an email but no response (shocker...not). Just had to vent. Hate you went through the ringer but glad you took it upon yourself to see what the heck was up!


----------



## sndral

Update III
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/3/19
Offer accepted: 2/3/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received:3/1/19
Closing docs returned: 3/2/19 via email
Funds sent: 3/1/19 via wire - received by Mason 3/5/19
Seller returned closing docs: 3/8/19
Closing: 3/13/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/13/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/21/19*
Points in my account:
* The points were not there mid day. I called and chose option 2, but ended up w/ a non administration CM, who told me that when adm. is busy the calls go to regular member services, she checked w/ adm. and told me the new contract would be loaded by tomorrow.
I checked online again at 6 pm my time (9 pm eastern) and none of my contracts were showing. Checked just now (10 pm eastern) and my old contracts were back on the site joined by their new baby brother contract the new contract’s points aren’t loaded yet, tho’.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

bealne said:


> Yes I very much did!! I appreciate it! So anxious to have this process come to an end lol!



Me too @bealne - I think it will be a while before we get our membership number and points though   As we're in the UK I suspect we'll probably have to wait until Disney ship the details to us *sigh*


----------



## DduzDis

*3rd Update* 

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/17/19
Offer accepted: 1/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
Closing docs received: 2/22/19
Closing docs returned: 2/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 3/22/19 (Int'l seller)
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Visible:
Points in my account:

Woohoo! Finally getting closer!


----------



## TexasChick123

*Final Update:*

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/10/19
Offer accepted: 2/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/7/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19 (I sent them back the next day, but it was a Friday, so they didn’t arrive until Monday)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Closing: 3/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/12/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/20/19
Points in my account: 3/22/19

Whoo hoo! I’m so happy to have my VGC points!


----------



## TexasChick123

WIDisCruiser said:


> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/05/19
> Offer accepted: 1/06/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/08/19
> Passed ROFR: 1/25/19
> Closing docs received:2/5/19
> Closing docs returned:2/6/19
> Closing docs returned (seller): 3/15/19 (finally!)
> Closing: 3/20/19
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Visible:
> Points in my account:
> 
> I was getting nervous. Seller took forever to return docs. I was told three different times docs were in the mail only to found out they weren’t.  Almost there!



This happened to me on my first purchase. It’s maddening when you’ve already sent your money and they can’t seem to get some docs signed and notarized! Hopefully, the rest goes smoothly for you!


----------



## brouse99

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> We are also buying AKV through Fidelity and First American Title. Was told 2-3 weeks as well for contract docs. We are past the 2 week mark and although I know we were told it could take this long, I am a bit frustrated in general. So many of these other title companies are pushing the closing docs out and here we still are twiddling our thumbs. If we don’t have the docs by next Wednesday (week 3) I will also be calling First American. I have sent broker at Fidelity an email but no response (shocker...not). Just had to vent. Hate you went through the ringer but glad you took it upon yourself to see what the heck was up!



I would definitely call First American - I was a little past two weeks (and also wondering why all the other posters were getting their docs in a couple days), whoever answered made it sounds like my docs had basically been ready and they sounded confused about why they wouldn't have been sent out.  Said they'd have the escrow agent call me.  Called an hour later, said they had "just gotten what I needed" and that they'd work on my docs that day.  Got them via email 15 minutes later.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

brouse99 said:


> I would definitely call First American - I was a little past two weeks (and also wondering why all the other posters were getting their docs in a couple days), whoever answered made it sounds like my docs had basically been ready and they sounded confused about why they wouldn't have been sent out.  Said they'd have the escrow agent call me.  Called an hour later, said they had "just gotten what I needed" and that they'd work on my docs that day.  Got them via email 15 minutes later.



Thank you!!! I think I will definitely do that on Monday. Now granted I was told 2-3 weeks and it has not been 3 weeks but there are people getting their closing docs as early as 2 days after passing ROFR. I just can’t justify for them in my mind why it would take so long except for I read in this same thread that First American may also handle Disney direct purchases and it’s a way to “punish” us resale purchasers. Lol. Thanks for your feedback!!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

First update:

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: Feb 7/19
Offer accepted: Feb 8/19
Sent to ROFR: Feb 12/19
Passed ROFR: Mar 1/19
Closing docs received: Mar 12/19
Closing docs returned: Mar 15/19
Seller returned closing docs: Mar 20/19 (funds wired on Mar 21/19)
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Visible: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

SleeplessInTO said:


> First update:
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
> Offer made: Feb 7/19
> Offer accepted: Feb 8/19
> Sent to ROFR: Feb 12/19
> Passed ROFR: Mar 1/19
> Closing docs received: Mar 12/19
> Closing docs returned: Mar 15/19
> Seller returned closing docs: Mar 20/19 (funds wired on Mar 21/19)
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Contract Visible: TBD
> Points in my account: TBD


Almost there @SleeplessInTO good luck for a speedy conclusion


----------



## SleeplessInTO

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Almost there @SleeplessInTO good luck for a speedy conclusion


Thanks!


----------



## sndral

...AND DONE
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/3/19
Offer accepted: 2/3/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received:3/1/19
Closing docs returned: 3/2/19 via email
Funds sent: 3/1/19 via wire - received by Mason 3/5/19
Seller returned closing docs: 3/8/19
Closing: 3/13/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/13/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/21/19
Points in my account: 3/23/19 (not there mid day - showed up @ night.)


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

sndral said:


> ...AND DONE
> Home: AKV
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/3/19
> Offer accepted: 2/3/19
> Sent to ROFR: 2/3/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received:3/1/19
> Closing docs returned: 3/2/19 via email
> Funds sent: 3/1/19 via wire - received by Mason 3/5/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/8/19
> Closing: 3/13/2019
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/13/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 3/21/19
> Points in my account: 3/23/19 (not there mid day - showed up @ night.)



Yaaay that's fabulous,   HOME, So chuffed for you @sndral - hopefully it won't be long before I can post my final update, we're about a week behind you, ours was closed and recorded on the 19th March


----------



## JereMary

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> *1st Update:
> wow! our deed was recorded the same day as closing whooohooo  almost there *
> Home: AKV
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 1/29/19
> Offer accepted: 1/29/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/31/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received:3/4/19
> Closing docs returned: 3/7/19 via email
> Funds sent: 3/7/19 via wire
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/18/19
> Closed: 3/19/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/2019
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Points in my account:


Just wondering, were you able to just scan your closing documents and send them back? We are also using Mason Title and The Timeshare Store. Oh, and we also just passed for AKV! Hey neighbor!


----------



## TexasChick123

JereMary said:


> Just wondering, were you able to just scan your closing documents and send them back? We are also using Mason Title and The Timeshare Store. Oh, and we also just passed for AKV! Hey neighbor!



I’ve always had to mail back the actual pages with the signatures on them. I make copies at home and send them the originals. Scanning was never an option for me.


----------



## ray3127

Home: VGC
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/8/19
Offer accepted: 1/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
Passed ROFR: 2/7/19
Closing docs received: 2/13/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 2/19/19 (delayed closing, so didn't rush as much as usual)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 2/19/19 (estimate)
Closing: 3/11/19 (delayed closing)
Contract Visible on member site: 3/24/19
Points in my account: 3/24/19

I hadn't checked the member site in a couple days, as we won't be using the points until June 2020, but was excited to find them there tonight!

Jerry at The Timeshare Store and Marcelo at Mason Title are simply incredible, and I can't recommend them enough. Many thanks to them and the DIS Boards for helping us through this process.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

JereMary said:


> Just wondering, were you able to just scan your closing documents and send them back? We are also using Mason Title and The Timeshare Store. Oh, and we also just passed for AKV! Hey neighbor!



Hi @JereMary Yes, I scanned the documents and emailed them back. Both Timeshare Store and Mason Title were great. The seller didn't sign until the 18th March but Mason Title were really quick, sent the documents to Disney on the same day    Yaaay, so pleased to be able to call you neighbour


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

TexasChick123 said:


> I’ve always had to mail back the actual pages with the signatures on them. I make copies at home and send them the originals. Scanning was never an option for me.



I think it's possible we were allowed to do it that way because we're in the UK @TexasChick123


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

ray3127 said:


> Home: VGC
> Broker: Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 1/8/19
> Offer accepted: 1/8/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/10/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/7/19
> Closing docs received: 2/13/2019
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 2/19/19 (delayed closing, so didn't rush as much as usual)
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 2/19/19 (estimate)
> Closing: 3/11/19 (delayed closing)
> Contract Visible on member site: 3/24/19
> Points in my account: 3/24/19
> 
> I hadn't checked the member site in a couple days, as we won't be using the points until June 2020, but was excited to find them there tonight!
> 
> Jerry at The Timeshare Store and Marcelo at Mason Title are simply incredible, and I can't recommend them enough. Many thanks to them and the DIS Boards for helping us through this process.



Congratulations @ray3127  HOME!!!!


----------



## TexasChick123

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> I think it's possible we were allowed to do it that way because we're in the UK @TexasChick123



That’s interesting. I learned something new today.


----------



## DduzDis

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> Hi @JereMary Yes, I scanned the documents and emailed them back. Both Timeshare Store and Mason Title were great. The seller didn't sign until the 18th March but Mason Title were really quick, sent the documents to Disney on the same day    Yaaay, so pleased to be able to call you neighbour





TexasChick123 said:


> That’s interesting. I learned something new today.



I think the Buyer can scan and email closing docs, but we just waited for 4 weeks for our Seller to sign and return original docs from Australia.  Thankfully finally received last Friday.


----------



## crvetter

crvetter said:


> Updated:
> 
> Home: VGC
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/24/19
> Offer accepted: 1/24/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/25/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received: 3/8/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/12/19
> Closing: 3/15/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/15/19
> Contract Visible on member site: ???
> Points in my account: ???


*3rd Update:*

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/24/19
Offer accepted: 1/24/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/8/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/12/19
Closing: 3/15/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/15/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/25/19 (May have been earlier but didn't check since Friday)
Points in my account: ???


----------



## JereMary

*2nd Update:*
Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge 
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/20/19
Closing docs received: 3/25/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Points in my account:


----------



## DduzDis

*4th Update*

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/17/19
Offer accepted: 1/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
Closing docs received: 2/22/19
Closing docs returned: 2/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 3/22/19 (Int'l seller)
Closing: 3/25/19
Deed recorded:
Contract Visible:
Points in my account:

Now we're cooking!


----------



## sndral

JereMary said:


> Just wondering, were you able to just scan your closing documents and send them back? We are also using Mason Title and The Timeshare Store. Oh, and we also just passed for AKV! Hey neighbor!


We were able to email our doc.s back w/ Mason. Not sure if it would be different if some one was financing as we paid w/ cash via wire. I faxed the initial signed contract when we made our offer. The wired funds took longer to arrive than it would have taken if I’d just sent a certified check using the fedex label Mason included with the doc.s they emailed, so if I were doing it again I’d probably just send the signed doc.s and the check via fedex.
See everyone at AKV - we should meet over by the night vision goggles or @ Victoria Falls


----------



## TK-Tampa

sndral said:


> We were able to email our doc.s back w/ Mason. Not sure if it would be different if some one was financing as we paid w/ cash via wire. I faxed the initial signed contract when we made our offer. The wired funds took longer to arrive than it would have taken if I’d just sent a certified check using the fedex label Mason included with the doc.s they emailed, so if I were doing it again I’d probably just send the signed doc.s and the check via fedex.
> See everyone at AKV - we should meet over by the night vision goggles or @ Victoria Falls


I have been extremely impressed with Mason.  I am waiting for points on the resale BC, but my direct resort is AKV.  Always wanted to try the night vision goggles and I live in Florida - so I can meet in AKV just about any time.  PM me if you are serious about a rendezvous.


----------



## JereMary

sndral said:


> We were able to email our doc.s back w/ Mason. Not sure if it would be different if some one was financing as we paid w/ cash via wire. I faxed the initial signed contract when we made our offer. The wired funds took longer to arrive than it would have taken if I’d just sent a certified check using the fedex label Mason included with the doc.s they emailed, so if I were doing it again I’d probably just send the signed doc.s and the check via fedex.
> See everyone at AKV - we should meet over by the night vision goggles or @ Victoria Falls


That sounds great! I love the night vision viewing area!


----------



## JereMary

JereMary said:


> That sounds great! I love the night vision viewing area!


.....AND Victoria Falls!


----------



## missbecca

As a first time buyer looking forward to closing late this week/early next week (fingers crossed!) how would I know when the contract is added onto my account, or when the points are loaded?  Do I need to wait until I receive my member number from DVC to be able to access this information?


----------



## MissLiss279

missbecca said:


> As a first time buyer looking forward to closing late this week/early next week (fingers crossed!) how would I know when the contract is added onto my account, or when the points are loaded?  Do I need to wait until I receive my member number from DVC to be able to access this information?


For me, I was able to call Member Administration 8 or 9 days after I closed. They gave me my member ID and Club ID, then transferred me to Member Services to get my online activation number. Or you can wait to get your Member letter, if you don’t have a reservation that you are waiting to make. I just updated my post to state that I just received my letter:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-228#post-60394545


----------



## missbecca

MissLiss279 said:


> For me, I was able to call Member Administration 8 or 9 days after I closed. They gave me my member ID and Club ID, then transferred me to Member Services to get my online activation number. Or you can wait to get your Member letter, if you don’t have a reservation that you are waiting to make. I just updated my post to state that I just received my letter:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/page-228#post-60394545


Thanks so much!


----------



## Moocabn2258

Just passed ROFR! 

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/19
Offer accepted: 3/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Points in my account: 
Member letter received:


----------



## Moocabn2258

Hi all!  Quick question for you.  Below is the note I got from the Broker.  It says they issue closing documents once Disney issues the estoppel and that it can take 2-3 weeks after waiver??? Seems like everyone received their closing documents in less time than that. Do they just over estimate?

Note from broker: 

"Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing. About 2-3 weeks after waiver, Disney will issue the estoppel certificate to the title company.

Here is a brief timeline of the remaining steps:

1)      Once the title company receives the estoppel they can prepare and send the closing documents to you.   

2)      Once the documents are returned by both parties, the title company can close the contract and you will be notified.

3)      Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 10-14 days."


----------



## dumaresq

Moocabn2258 said:


> Hi all!  Quick question for you.  Below is the note I got from the Broker.  It says they issue closing documents once Disney issues the estoppel and that it can take 2-3 weeks after waiver??? Seems like everyone received their closing documents in less time than that. Do they just over estimate?
> 
> Note from broker:
> 
> "Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing. About 2-3 weeks after waiver, Disney will issue the estoppel certificate to the title company.
> 
> Here is a brief timeline of the remaining steps:
> 
> 1)      Once the title company receives the estoppel they can prepare and send the closing documents to you.
> 
> 2)      Once the documents are returned by both parties, the title company can close the contract and you will be notified.
> 
> 3)      Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 10-14 days."


It depends on your Broker and Title company.  Some of them are much faster, others (like mine seem to only operate when you poke them....


----------



## skippytx

They generally overestimate to play it safe.   I had closing docs 8 calendar days after ROFR was waived.   My resale transaction moved quickly though, 35 days I think from offer to deed being recorded. (That is not normal and should not be expected) 

Better to under promise and over deliver.


----------



## missbecca

Moocabn2258 said:


> Hi all!  Quick question for you.  Below is the note I got from the Broker.  It says they issue closing documents once Disney issues the estoppel and that it can take 2-3 weeks after waiver??? Seems like everyone received their closing documents in less time than that. Do they just over estimate?
> 
> Note from broker:
> 
> "Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing. About 2-3 weeks after waiver, Disney will issue the estoppel certificate to the title company.
> 
> Here is a brief timeline of the remaining steps:
> 
> 1)      Once the title company receives the estoppel they can prepare and send the closing documents to you.
> 
> 2)      Once the documents are returned by both parties, the title company can close the contract and you will be notified.
> 
> 3)      Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 10-14 days."


I have the same broker and title company that you’ve listed, and I received my closing documents 3 days after closing.  Congrats on passing ROFR!


----------



## jodybird511

Moocabn2258 said:


> Hi all!  Quick question for you.  Below is the note I got from the Broker.  It says they issue closing documents once Disney issues the estoppel and that it can take 2-3 weeks after waiver??? Seems like everyone received their closing documents in less time than that. Do they just over estimate?
> 
> Note from broker:
> 
> "Disney waived ROFR on your contract and so it will now go to the title company for closing. About 2-3 weeks after waiver, Disney will issue the estoppel certificate to the title company.
> 
> Here is a brief timeline of the remaining steps:
> 
> 1)      Once the title company receives the estoppel they can prepare and send the closing documents to you.
> 
> 2)      Once the documents are returned by both parties, the title company can close the contract and you will be notified.
> 
> 3)      Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 10-14 days."



I'm guessing your broker is DVC Resale Market, Moocabn?  I received an almost identical email from them just this morning in reply to my inquiry about our contract that passed ROFR on 3/4.


----------



## Moocabn2258

missbecca said:


> I have the same broker and title company that you’ve listed, and I received my closing documents 3 days after closing.  Congrats on passing ROFR!


Good to know! Thank you.


----------



## Moocabn2258

jodybird511 said:


> I'm guessing your broker is DVC Resale Market, Moocabn?  I received an almost identical email from them just this morning in reply to my inquiry about our contract that passed ROFR on 3/4.


Yes!  They've been great so far...so hopefully it keeps moving.


----------



## jodybird511

Moocabn2258 said:


> Yes!  They've been great so far...so hopefully it keeps moving.



Agreed!  They've been great to work with!


----------



## kenyoncad

So... our deed showed up on the OC website last Monday, so i figured i’d try calling member admin today and see if it was in the system yet, and if i could get our member number.  They asked me for the contract number, I looked at the deed and no contract number is listed.  Do they typically ask for a contract number, or do i just need to try again and see if i get a different person?


----------



## MissLiss279

kenyoncad said:


> So... our deed showed up on the OC website last Monday, so i figured i’d try calling member admin today and see if it was in the system yet, and if i could get our member number.  They asked me for the contract number, I looked at the deed and no contract number is listed.  Do they typically ask for a contract number, or do i just need to try again and see if i get a different person?


I forgot about that. They did ask me for mine. I found it on the first contract paperwork that I got from my broker.


----------



## kenyoncad

MissLiss279 said:


> I forgot about that. They did ask me for mine. I found it on the first contract paperwork that I got from my broker.



The contract number stays the same?  I was able to pull up the original deed on the oc website, and it lists a contract number.


----------



## MissLiss279

kenyoncad said:


> The contract number stays the same?  I was able to pull up the original deed on the oc website, and it lists a contract number.


Maybe?? I don’t really know.


----------



## disneygirl281

Here is our timeline.  Everything has been pretty fast, although it did take 2 weeks after passing ROFR for our closing docs.  About how long until the deed shows up on oc website?  It seems to happen quickly from other posts, but I checked today (closed yesterday) and nothing yet. Thanks!

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/19/19
Offer accepted: 2/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/19
Passed ROFR: 3/5/19
Closing docs received: 3/19/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/21/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/21/19
Closing: 3/25/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ???
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## anomamatt

disneygirl281 said:


> About how long until the deed shows up on oc website?  It seems to happen quickly from other posts, but I checked today (closed yesterday) and nothing yet.



I came to this thread because I am at the same point and don't understand why it's taking so long...  mine closed on 3/21 (per ***) and still nothing on OCC yet...


----------



## dumaresq

anomamatt said:


> I came to this thread because I am at the same point and don't understand why it's taking so long...  mine closed on 3/21 (per ***) and still nothing on OCC yet...


I am in the same boat, I closed on 3/25 and nothing on occ either.... Very annoying....


----------



## DduzDis

dumaresq said:


> I am in the same boat, I closed on 3/25 and nothing on occ either.... Very annoying....



Same...   I am afraid this may somehow be my fault.  It seems wherever I am in the process it gets dragged out for some reason.  I'll take the blame since I am now here too.


----------



## DduzDis

DduzDis said:


> Same...   I am afraid this may somehow be my fault.  It seems wherever I am in the process it gets dragged out for some reason.  I'll take the blame since I am now here too.



Well I take that back.  Ours just showed up in the last 30 minutes....


----------



## DduzDis

*5th Update
*
Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/17/19
Offer accepted: 1/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
Closing docs received: 2/22/19
Closing docs returned: 2/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 3/22/19 (Int'l seller)
Closing: 3/25/19
Deed recorded: 3/27/19
Contract Visible:
Points in my account:


----------



## dumaresq

DduzDis said:


> Well I take that back.  Ours just showed up in the last 30 minutes....


Lucky you... mine still isn't there


----------



## anomamatt

What can hold up the process of being put into OCC's site?  My closing was 3/21, it should be there... (but as of this minute it is not).

(I'm an existing member and titled to a trust (same as with my other DVC contracts), same UY as my others...)

I asked *** and they told me it takes 2-3 weeks and to be patient.  But that obviously is not correct...


----------



## sndral

anomamatt said:


> What can hold up the process of being put into OCC's site?  My closing was 3/21, it should be there... (but as of this minute it is not).
> 
> (I'm an existing member and titled to a trust (same as with my other DVC contracts), same UY as my others...)
> 
> I asked *** and they told me it takes 2-3 weeks and to be patient.  But that obviously is not correct...


Try searching by your sellers names as either party and see if you can find the deed that way.


----------



## anomamatt

sndral said:


> Try searching by your sellers names as either party and see if you can find the deed that way.



Thanks.  Yes, I see their deed from their original purchase.  But nothing related to my sale.  (and I see all my current deeds that were bought direct)

It's annoying *** just says to wait 2-3 weeks when it's clear it usually shows up very quickly for everyone else.  *twiddling fingers*


----------



## DduzDis

anomamatt said:


> It's annoying *** just says to wait 2-3 weeks when it's clear it usually shows up very quickly for everyone else.  *twiddling fingers*



We used a different closing company.  I think the common thread in the delay may be *** if I have read back correctly.  I have seen mostly within a day or two if not the same day for them to show up.


----------



## crvetter

anomamatt said:


> Thanks.  Yes, I see their deed from their original purchase.  But nothing related to my sale.  (and I see all my current deeds that were bought direct)
> 
> It's annoying *** just says to wait 2-3 weeks when it's clear it usually shows up very quickly for everyone else.  *twiddling fingers*


You could ask if they they are using "eRecording" through simplifile. If yes it should be 1-2 days max and is on them to simply process it. If no then they are mailing the Deed to the courthouse letting them do the work, etc. which will take the 2-3 weeks they mention.

It is common for a lot of places to use eRecording now.


----------



## disneygirl281

Ugh mine still isn’t on oc website and we have ***.  So tired of this waiting game and our contract went through rofr quickly.

This is my first dvc contract - do I have to wait until I see it’s recorded to start asking Disney for a membership number?  Or can I call Disney like 10 days post closing?


----------



## DduzDis

disneygirl281 said:


> Ugh mine still isn’t on oc website and we have ***.  So tired of this waiting game and our contract went through rofr quickly.
> 
> This is my first dvc contract - do I have to wait until I see it’s recorded to start asking Disney for a membership number?  Or can I call Disney like 10 days post closing?



It's typically ten days or so after being recorded as it (the transfer of ownership) doesn't get forwarded to Disney until then.


----------



## disneygirl281

DduzDis said:


> It's typically ten days or so after being recorded as it (the transfer of ownership) doesn't get forwarded to Disney until then.



Okay thanks.  Any trick to speed this up?  Does contacting the title company do anything?


----------



## anomamatt

FWIW, *** told me the person that submits deeds for recording has been out with an emergency. Mine has been waiting a week now...


----------



## DduzDis

disneygirl281 said:


> Okay thanks.  Any trick to speed this up?  Does contacting the title company do anything?



Once it goes for recording I think it is in the Disney admin system and there is not anything to speed up the process.


----------



## disneygirl281

anomamatt said:


> FWIW, *** told me the person that records the deeds has been out with an emergency. Mine has been waiting a week now...



Thanks for the info. I may contact *** as well to see if that does anything. I totally understand an emergency cause life happens, but then how are other people’s deeds getting recorded lol?


----------



## disneygirl281

DduzDis said:


> Once it goes for recording I think it is in the Disney admin system and there is not anything to speed up the process.



Thanks.  Glad to see yours was recorded, now if only someone could please record the deeds for the rest of us waiting!


----------



## anomamatt

disneygirl281 said:


> Thanks for the info. I may contact *** as well to see if that does anything. I totally understand an emergency cause life happens, but then how are other people’s deeds getting recorded lol?



I have not seen any recorded in the past week that are going via ***.  It's someone at *** who has been out.  You would think they have a backup plan in place, no?

(I just realized my wording wasn't clear in my earlier post.  The person at *** who submits deeds for recording has been out.)


----------



## disneygirl281

anomamatt said:


> I have not seen any recorded in the past week that are going via ***.  It's someone at *** who has been out.  You would think they have a backup plan in place, no?
> 
> (I just realized my wording wasn't clear in my earlier post.  The person at *** who submits deeds for recording has been out.)



Ohhhh. Sigh. Yes one would think they would have someone else to submit the deeds... can’t be that hard, at this point I would volunteer to do it for free.  A week seems very long to be waiting, hopefully the person is back soon (and everything is ok for him/her) or they get someone else to submit them.


----------



## JereMary

*3rd Update:*
Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge 
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/20/19
Closing docs received: 3/25/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19 (in the mail)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19 (in the mail)
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Points in my account:

I have to add, my agent, Jerry Sydow, from The Timeshare Store has been great to work with. Even he is surprised how quickly this has moved. I'm grateful! After losing the first two attempts to ROFR, this one must be charmed.


----------



## Xalthon

*1st Update:*
Home: Polynesian 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 3/1/19
Offer accepted: 3/1/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Points in my account:


----------



## dumaresq

anomamatt said:


> I have not seen any recorded in the past week that are going via ***.  It's someone at *** who has been out.  You would think they have a backup plan in place, no?
> 
> (I just realized my wording wasn't clear in my earlier post.  The person at *** who submits deeds for recording has been out.)


This was just confirmed to me as well, they said:
"We are working on having the deeds recorded as soon as possible. Our recording department was short handed due to one of the ladies daughter’s had a terrible car accident."  This made me feel bad for even asking....


----------



## disneygirl281

dumaresq said:


> This was just confirmed to me as well, they said:
> "We are working on having the deeds recorded as soon as possible. Our recording department was short handed due to one of the ladies daughter’s had a terrible car accident."  This made me feel bad for even asking....



I asked as well and this is what I was told, too. Literally the exact same email. Hopefully her daughter is okay - sounds bad   Guess those of us with *** just have to be patient...  but I also still hope they have someone else there who can get some of these done.  This process sucks.  Although I guess I should add that it does put the whole thing in perspective when ***’s employee had that sort of family emergency. There are much worse things than waiting for DVC points.


----------



## anomamatt

It's awful that such an emergency happened.  Hopefully things turn out OK in the end.

That said, I'm surprised that a title company can operate with only one employee that can perform this key function.  I would think they could find a backup to handle this role if there is an emergency.  Furthermore, if a process that should take a day is going to take over a week (and counting), they should notify their customers of the delay (and ideally with a plan in place for when they will file the deeds).

(I'm generally annoyed with *** because they messed up every piece of paperwork, multiple times...  And I'm not exaggerating, sadly.  I did get it all corrected in the end, but I'm not impressed at all. You should not need to correct your wife's last name multiple times and have them still not get it correct...)


----------



## scooba

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/13//19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Points in my account:


----------



## disneygirl281

anomamatt said:


> It's awful that such an emergency happened.  Hopefully things turn out OK in the end.
> 
> That said, I'm surprised that a title company can operate with only one employee that can perform this key function.  I would think they could find a backup to handle this role if there is an emergency.  Furthermore, if a process that should take a day is going to take over a week (and counting), they should notify their customers of the delay (and ideally with a plan in place for when they will file the deeds).
> 
> (I'm generally annoyed with *** because they messed up every piece of paperwork, multiple times...  And I'm not exaggerating, sadly.  I did get it all corrected in the end, but I'm not impressed at all. You should not need to correct your wife's last name multiple times and have them still not get it correct...)



I agree that with a company as big as they seem - doing so many DVC closings, they should definitely have a plan in place to keep moving these things along that should not seemingly be dependent on one person.  Sorry they messed up your paperwork!  Our paperwork was fine but I thought the 2 weeks we waited for closing docs seemed long compared to what I’ve seen here.  Who knows if they were actually waiting for estoppel or not. I just hope they get these things recorded soon.


----------



## littlestar

anomamatt said:


> I have not seen any recorded in the past week that are going via ***.  It's someone at *** who has been out.  You would think they have a backup plan in place, no?
> 
> (I just realized my wording wasn't clear in my earlier post.  The person at *** who submits deeds for recording has been out.)


Thanks for the info. I have been checking everyday since ours closed last week and nothing (we are the sellers and hoping to get our funds before a trip).


----------



## anomamatt

Good news: *** seems to be moving again and processing deeds.  Mine showed up this morning on the OCC site.

Closing was 3/21; deed recorded 3/29.


----------



## Moocabn2258

scooba said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/10/19
> Offer accepted: 3/10/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/13//19
> Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
> Closing docs received: 3/28/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned:
> Seller’s closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Points in my account:



Yay! Mine seems to be moving fast too! Same broker and title company.


----------



## Moocabn2258

*2nd Update: *

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/19
Offer accepted: 3/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Points in my account: 
Member letter received:


----------



## disneygirl281

*** just emailed me to let me know mine was recorded as well and sent to Disney!


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

sndral said:


> We were able to email our doc.s back w/ Mason. Not sure if it would be different if some one was financing as we paid w/ cash via wire. I faxed the initial signed contract when we made our offer. The wired funds took longer to arrive than it would have taken if I’d just sent a certified check using the fedex label Mason included with the doc.s they emailed, so if I were doing it again I’d probably just send the signed doc.s and the check via fedex.
> See everyone at AKV - we should meet over by the night vision goggles or @ Victoria Falls



I like your idea of meeting up over the night vision glasses @sndral lol


----------



## Bobb_o

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/16/19
Offer accepted: 3/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/19/19
Passed ROFR: 3/29/19
Closing docs received: 
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:

Quick question: Since I have to pay the 2019 dues on this contract can I pay them with gift cards or is it cash only through the actual sale of the contract?


----------



## Xalthon

Bobb_o said:


> Quick question: Since I have to pay the 2019 dues on this contract can I pay them with gift cards or is it cash only through the actual sale of the contract?



I can't imagine you could use gift cards.  The 2019 MF have already been paid by the seller; they were due in January regardless of use year, I believe.  Thus, your payment of the 2019 MF's are to reimburse the seller since you will get the use of them.  And since you are paying the seller, any Disney Gift cards would not be applicable.


----------



## Bobb_o

Xalthon said:


> I can't imagine you could use gift cards.  The 2019 MF have already been paid by the seller; they were due in January regardless of use year, I believe.  Thus, your payment of the 2019 MF's are to reimburse the seller since you will get the use of them.  And since you are paying the seller, any Disney Gift cards would not be applicable.



Makes sense, I wasn't sure how that worked. I thought there was a way to pay monthly but now I realize then it would make no sense for the total dues to be paid at closing.


----------



## DduzDis

Bobb_o said:


> Makes sense, I wasn't sure how that worked. I thought there was a way to pay monthly but now I realize then it would make no sense for the total dues to be paid at closing.



You can set up to pay future dues monthly when you get access to the member site.  But these are already paid and you are reimbursing the sellers as described above for the 2019 points.


----------



## Xalthon

Bobb_o said:


> Makes sense, I wasn't sure how that worked. I thought there was a way to pay monthly but now I realize then it would make no sense for the total dues to be paid at closing.



And someone else can verify, but that is how I understand it.  I'm not a member yet so I don't have first-hand experience.  (My first purchase is still pending closing but should be soon since we got the closing documents!)


----------



## crvetter

crvetter said:


> *3rd Update:*
> 
> Home: VGC
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/24/19
> Offer accepted: 1/24/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/25/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received: 3/8/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/12/19
> Closing: 3/15/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/15/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 3/25/19 (May have been earlier but didn't check since Friday)
> Points in my account: ???


*Final Update:*

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/24/19
Offer accepted: 1/24/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/19
Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
Closing docs received: 3/8/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/12/19
Closing: 3/15/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/15/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/25/19 (May have been earlier but didn't check since Friday)
Points in my account: 3/29/19

Apparently they told me when I called in loading points is even taking longer than expected (along with transferring the contract to your name) because of the large influx at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Bobb_o

DduzDis said:


> You can set up to pay future dues monthly when you get access to the member site.  But these are already paid and you are reimbursing the sellers as described above for the 2019 points.



Seems silly not to pay them monthly since there's no financing charge. 

Another question: Once the title change has occurred and it's sent to Disney do they send me an email with my account info or do I do that myself?


----------



## anomamatt

Bobb_o said:


> Seems silly not to pay them monthly since there's no financing charge.



The tradeoff in monthly vs lump sum is that lump sum you can use gift cards (bought at an easy 5-8% discount) or Disney visa (2% rewards back).  For monthly, you have to pay via checking/savings.


----------



## Bobb_o

anomamatt said:


> The tradeoff in monthly vs lump sum is that lump sum you can use gift cards (bought at an easy 5-8% discount) or Disney visa (2% rewards back).  For monthly, you have to pay via checking/savings.



Oh that's lame that you can only use gift cards in the lump sum. Oh well, I'm not losing out on my at minimum 6% discount. I have my fingers crossed wholesale clubs are Chase's 3rd or 4th quarter bonus.


----------



## crvetter

anomamatt said:


> The tradeoff in monthly vs lump sum is that lump sum you can use gift cards (bought at an easy 5-8% discount) or Disney visa (2% rewards back).  For monthly, you have to pay via checking/savings.


Actually there is a work around to that, many on DIS informed me about it. If you sign up monthly you can pay "in advance" your dues with a GC just one day prior to the due date. That will then push back your due date on the monthly payment program by a month (assuming you pre-pay only one month) or if you pay more by the number of months or fractions of months you pay.


----------



## sndral

Bobb_o said:


> Seems silly not to pay them monthly since there's no financing charge.
> 
> Another question: Once the title change has occurred and it's sent to Disney do they send me an email with my account info or do I do that myself?


No email, you will get snail mail and can then call to activate your on line account. Or you can try calling member services option 2 - member administration (have your contract number handy) around 10 days after you close to get your account set up. Note calling before you get that letter does not always work, depends on which CM you get it seems.


----------



## Bobb_o

crvetter said:


> Actually there is a work around to that, many on DIS informed me about it. If you sign up monthly you can pay "in advance" your dues with a GC just one day prior to the due date. That will then push back your due date on the monthly payment program by a month (assuming you pre-pay only one month) or if you pay more by the number of months or fractions of months you pay.



Interesting. It's probably moot for me since I'll most likely buy the bulk of the gift cards whenever I can get the biggest discount. Thanks for all the info everyone.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

sndral said:


> No email, you will get snail mail and can then call to activate your on line account. Or you can try calling member services option 2 - member administration (have your contract number handy) around 10 days after you close to get your account set up. Note calling before you get that letter does not always work, depends on which CM you get it seems.



 @sndral  Wondering if you can answer a question for me please.
We got a Welcome Home email today from Disney Vacation Club, it has our one time activation code but no Club ID.
Email says that our ID will come with our closing documents. Does Disney send the closing docs or the title company?


----------



## kenyoncad

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> @sndral  Wondering if you can answer a question for me please.
> We got a Welcome Home email today from Disney Vacation Club, it has our one time activation code but no Club ID.
> Email says that our ID will come with our closing documents. Does Disney send the closing docs or the title company?



We got an activation code via e-mail too.  I called member admin and they were able to give me the club id and membership #, now just waiting for my points to load.

I got the email on Wednesday first thing, and I had previously tried calling on Tuesday afternoon, so they got us set up right before sending the email.

You should be good to call and get your info.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

kenyoncad said:


> We got an activation code via e-mail too.  I called member admin and they were able to give me the club id and membership #, now just waiting for my points to load.
> 
> I got the email on Wednesday first thing, and I had previously tried calling on Tuesday afternoon, so they got us set up right before sending the email.
> 
> You should be good to call and get your info.



Thank you very much @kenyoncad I'll give them a call


----------



## sndral

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> @sndral  Wondering if you can answer a question for me please.
> We got a Welcome Home email today from Disney Vacation Club, it has our one time activation code but no Club ID.
> Email says that our ID will come with our closing documents. Does Disney send the closing docs or the title company?


I was adding on, so did not need an activacation code as I already had a DVC member account - it sounds like DVC is changing w/ the times from when I bought my first contract, glad some one knew the answer you needed


----------



## MB333

Home: BRV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/3/19
Offer accepted: 3/4/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received:3/25/19
Closing docs returned: 3/28/19 
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: ?
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## Donald Ace

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/28/19
Offer accepted: 3/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/19
Passed ROFR: TBD
Closing docs received: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Funds sent: TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded on OC site: TBD
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## dumaresq

*3rd Update:*
Home: SSR 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/01/19
Offer accepted: 2/01/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/07/19
Passed ROFR: 3/01/19
Closing docs received: 3/15/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/20/19
Closing: 3/25/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/1/19
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???

This has been a struggle but I'm getting there!


----------



## dumaresq

In 10 days I should be able to call DVC and get my information as I understand it.  Can anyone tell me what information I will likely need to provide?


----------



## crvetter

dumaresq said:


> In 10 days I should be able to call DVC and get my information as I understand it.  Can anyone tell me what information I will likely need to provide?


You call Member Administration and they will need the contract # you purchased. They will also ask for the seller's information. I never was once given an issue when I called by simply asking if it was transferred to my name yet and the above is all that was asked.


----------



## dumaresq

crvetter said:


> You call Member Administration and they will need the contract # you purchased. They will also ask for the seller's information. I never was once given an issue when I called by simply asking if it was transferred to my name yet and the above is all that was asked.


The contract number, does that change when they transfer to me?  I have the contract number from the previous owner, but none for me.


----------



## crvetter

dumaresq said:


> The contract number, does that change when they transfer to me?  I have the contract number from the previous owner, but none for me.


You use the one that the seller had. It will change when put into your name but once that happens you ask for your Member ID and Club ID which then MS can give you the activation code to activate online. 

I will say if you are a DVC member already and it is titled the same was as the other Deeds they add it to your online account, regardless the Use Years (if they match or don’t). At least that was my experience and what I was told.


----------



## DduzDis

crvetter said:


> I will say if you are a DVC member already and it is titled the same was as the other Deeds they add it to your online account, regardless the Use Years (if they match or don’t). At least that was my experience and what I was told.



This is where we are.  They should just be able to add it to our existing account. Does anyone here know if they still take the same ~7 - 10 days following recording before we would expect to see the new contract in our account?


----------



## crvetter

DduzDis said:


> This is where we are.  They should just be able to add it to our existing account. Does anyone here know if they still take the same ~7 - 10 days following recording before we would expect to see the new contract in our account?


Mine was about 9 days including weekends. Though I closed/recorded a Friday and they didn't receive the deed until the following Monday (so started from there).

I had an October Use Year and was buying December Use Year. It showed up in there.


----------



## DduzDis

crvetter said:


> Mine was about 9 days including weekends. Though I closed/recorded a Friday and they didn't receive the deed until the following Monday (so started from there).
> 
> I had an October Use Year and was buying December Use Year. It showed up in there.



Cool - ours was recorded last Thursday so we should hopefully see something later this week.


----------



## cep101

*1st Update (Updated item is in bold)*

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 1/8/19
Offer accepted: 1/8/19 (we increased our offer after this though due to Jan changes)
Sent to ROFR: 1/16/19
Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
Closing docs received: 3/11/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/13/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
Closing: 3/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/19
Contract Visible on member site: *3/28/19*
Points in my account: ??

Still waiting for points to actually be loaded in though... I was going to wait to update, but I thought my contract appearance date might help others estimate their wait. I was/am already a DVC owner.


----------



## sndral

DduzDis said:


> This is where we are.  They should just be able to add it to our existing account. Does anyone here know if they still take the same ~7 - 10 days following recording before we would expect to see the new contract in our account?


Mine took 8 days to show on the member site.


----------



## kenyoncad

cep101 said:


> *1st Update (Updated item is in bold)*
> 
> Still waiting for points to actually be loaded in though... I was going to wait to update, but I thought my contract appearance date might help others estimate their wait. I was/am already a DVC owner.



My deed was recorded on 3/18 and appeared on the member site on 3/27 and I'm still waiting for points.  This is like waiting for ROFR, except now I'm logging into the DVC site multiple times a day looking for points.


----------



## TK-Tampa

kenyoncad said:


> My deed was recorded on 3/18 and appeared on the member site on 3/27 and I'm still waiting for points.  This is like waiting for ROFR, except now I'm logging into the DVC site multiple times a day looking for points.


I am I  the same boat.  Deed recorded on 3/20.  Contract showed on my account 3/28.  

I added on with a different use year, so it is a new contract attached to my account.  I didn't have to make any calls (yet).


----------



## mlittig

Home: Old Key West (50 points)
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 12/28/18
Offer accepted: 12/28/18
Contract received and returned: 12/31/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/2/19
Passed ROFR: 1/22/19
Closing docs received: 3/6/19 (7 WEEKS LATER)
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/8/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/13/19
Closing: 3/18/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/28/19
Points in my account: ?

Avoid First American Title Company at all costs!!! This is not my first resale contract and with all my others, I had my closing documents within a matter of days after passing ROFR  With First American, it took 7 WEEKS after passing ROFR to receive my documents and with no communication  I did not know at the time that the buyer could request which closing company to use and you can be sure if I ever purchase resale again, I will go with anyone but First American. I highly recommend Magic Vacation Title, Mason Title & Escrow Company (MTI) or TRCS Inc. They were all fabulous, fast and had great communication


----------



## rob5589

The worst part is the waiting period after closing for the points to show up. We just bought with a different UY so were not sure if this takes a few extra days but we closed last Monday.


----------



## DduzDis

rob5589 said:


> The worst part is the waiting period after closing for the points to show up. We just bought with a different UY so were not sure if this takes a few extra days but we closed last Monday.



It's especially hard when you are waiting for BWV and the SW:GE announcement is made unexpectedly while you wait....and watch the rooms fade away until points are loaded.


----------



## jsand99

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/6/19
Offer accepted: 3/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 3/22/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/25/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/30/19
Closing: 4/1/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/1/19
Contract Visible on member site: ??
Points in my account: ??


----------



## Katie L

jsand99 said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Sales
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/6/19
> Offer accepted: 3/9/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/10/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
> Closing docs received: 3/22/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/25/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/30/19
> Closing: 4/1/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: ??
> Contract Visible on member site: ??
> Points in my account: ??



Wow! Fastest close ever? 3.5 weeks from offer MADE to close. And only 3 weeks from ROFR...


----------



## DvcMomof2

1st update

Home: Beach Club Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet 
Offer made: 2/28/19
Offer accepted: 2/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/28/19
Passed ROFR: 3/12/2019
Closing docs received: 3/17/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/26/2019
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/26/2019 (prior to 3/26 but we didn’t ask)
Closing: 3/27/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/28/2019
Contract Visible on member site:  ?
Points in my account:  ?

Exactly 1 month from offer made until deed recorded and that’s with a delay in getting our check mailed.  The mouse took a contract after 40 days in ROFR just prior to this one!  Crazy how fast this one moved!


----------



## jsand99

Katie L said:


> Wow! Fastest close ever? 3.5 weeks from offer MADE to close. And only 3 weeks from ROFR...



It's moved very quickly.  I can't say enough good things about Mark and Lori at DVC sales and Mason Title.


----------



## JereMary

*4th Update:*
Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/20/19
Closing docs received: 3/25/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19 (in the mail)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19 (in the mail)
Closing: 4/2/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/2/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:

Can someone walk me through the easiest way to check the OC site?


----------



## DduzDis

Sure  - go here:  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp   and search your name (last name, first name) in the 'either party' field is how I did it.


----------



## JereMary

DduzDis said:


> Sure  - go here:  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp   and search your name (last name, first name) in the 'either party' field is how I did it.


Thank you!!!


----------



## clutter

jsand99 said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Sales
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/6/19
> Offer accepted: 3/9/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/10/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
> Closing docs received: 3/22/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/25/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/30/19
> Closing: 4/1/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 4/1/19
> Contract Visible on member site: ??
> Points in my account: ??



Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/7/19
Offer accepted: 3/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 3/22/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/26/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19
Closing: 3/28/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ??
Contract Visible on member site: ??
Points in my account: ??

We are on the same track!  I can't believe how quickly DVC Store and Mason Title closed.  And just 8 days to pass ROFR.  Just waiting for the points....


----------



## DduzDis

*6th Update*

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/17/19
Offer accepted: 1/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
Closing docs received: 2/22/19
Closing docs returned: 2/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 3/22/19 (Int'l seller)
Closing: 3/25/19
Deed recorded: 3/27/19
Contract Visible: 4/2/19
Points in my account:

Woohoo!!  Just....one....more....step!!!


----------



## TK-Tampa

*Done!*
Home: Beach Club
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: *Mason Title*
Offer made: 2/20/19
Offer accepted: 2/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/20/19
Passed ROFR: 3/5/19
Closing docs received: 3/13/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/19/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/20/19
Closing: 3/20/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/20/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/28/19
Points in my account: 4/2/19

Points showed up between 8:30 PM - 10 PM this evening.  41 days total! Already booked 3 days in January.   Looking forward to booking at F&W in 2020 when the window opens!


----------



## kenyoncad

Home: Polynesian
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/15/19
Offer accepted: 2/15/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/19
Passed ROFR: 3/5/19
Closing docs received: 3/7/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/8/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
Closing: 3/18/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/18/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/27/19
Points in my account: 4/2/19

We also have an akl contract pending, but its an international seller, so far they have had my closing docs for 3 weeks nothing back from the sellers yet, but it is supposed to be in the mail now. Fingers crossed for a closing this week.


----------



## cep101

cep101 said:


> *1st Update (Updated item is in bold)*
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
> Offer made: 1/8/19
> Offer accepted: 1/8/19 (we increased our offer after this though due to Jan changes)
> Sent to ROFR: 1/16/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
> Closing docs received: 3/11/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/13/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
> Closing: 3/19/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/19
> Contract Visible on member site: *3/28/19*
> Points in my account: ??
> 
> Still waiting for points to actually be loaded in though... I was going to wait to update, but I thought my contract appearance date might help others estimate their wait. I was/am already a DVC owner.



*2nd Update*

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 1/8/19
Offer accepted: 1/8/19 (we increased our offer after this though due to Jan changes)
Sent to ROFR: 1/16/19
Passed ROFR: 2/13/19
Closing docs received: 3/11/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/13/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
Closing: 3/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/28/19
Points in my account: 4/3/19

Points showed up late in the day in my account. Looks like today was a "load points into accounts" kind of day for DVC. YAY!!! Finally this is over. 

Days from offer made to points in account: 84
Days from sent to ROFR to points in account: 76


----------



## JereMary

DduzDis said:


> Sure  - go here:  http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp   and search your name (last name, first name) in the 'either party' field is how I did it.


Just checked and it's there! Thanks again!


----------



## JereMary

clutter said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Sales
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/7/19
> Offer accepted: 3/8/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
> Closing docs received: 3/22/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/26/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19
> Closing: 3/28/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: ??
> Contract Visible on member site: ??
> Points in my account: ??
> 
> We are on the same track!  I can't believe how quickly DVC Store and Mason Title closed.  And just 8 days to pass ROFR.  Just waiting for the points....


I have a feeling your deed is on the OC site now. That part of the process moved really quickly for us. Here's the link someone shared with me. http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## missbecca

Home: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/28/19
Offer accepted: 2/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/6/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 3/22/19
Buyers Closing docs returned: 3/23/19 
Sellers Closing docs returned: 4/1/19
Closing: 4/3/19
Deed recorded: ???
Contract Visible: ???
Points in my account: ???
Mail from DVC with member number: ???

Just got the email that we closed today!!!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Second update:

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: Feb 7/19
Offer accepted: Feb 8/19
Sent to ROFR: Feb 12/19
Passed ROFR: Mar 1/19
Closing docs received: Mar 12/19
Closing docs returned: Mar 15/19
Seller returned closing docs: Mar 20/19 (funds wired on Mar 21/19)
Closing: Mar 26/19
Deed recorded: Mar 27/19
Contract visible: April 3/19 *
Points in my account: TBD

* I received an email today with my activation code, so I called Member Administration since this is my first contract (no membership number/no way to login and check online). Not sure if the contract may have shown up earlier than April 3.

For anyone thats curious on how to call for your membership number/Club ID/activation code:
Call 1 800 800 9800
Ask to speak to Member Administration when you get a live agent (you'll likely be put through to MS even if you select MA)
They'll need the contract # for the seller, along with the seller's name, your name, and your address (for verification).

There's a membership number as well as a Club ID to request. And I would recommend confirming your activation code on the phone while you're talking to them - turns out my activation code emailed to me wasn't the right one, so I had to make a second call.

No points in the account yet, but hopefully soon!

Edited for the correct Disney number... my bad.


----------



## Bobb_o

It's been over 2 weeks since my contract passed ROFR. Should I contact the title company (Magic Vacation Title) or just wait for them to send me closing docs?


----------



## dumaresq

Bobb_o said:


> It's been over 2 weeks since my contract passed ROFR. Should I contact the title company (Magic Vacation Title) or just wait for them to send me closing docs?



It won't hurt to contact them and your broker.  I did, and found out that the seller had returned there docs the day before.  *** for me needed to be poked at every step, if I wasn't asking they didn't seem to be doing anything.  I know that most people are happy with *** so maybe it's just me.


----------



## anomamatt

dumaresq said:


> *** for me needed to be poked at every step, if I wasn't asking they didn't seem to be doing anything.  I know that most people are happy with *** so maybe it's just me.



I recently did my first resale contract and my title company was ***.  To be blunt, they were awful.  If I buy resale again, I will never work with *** again.  The messed up paperwork over and over.  They were slow on every single process.


----------



## disneygirl281

SleeplessInTO said:


> Second update:
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
> Offer made: Feb 7/19
> Offer accepted: Feb 8/19
> Sent to ROFR: Feb 12/19
> Passed ROFR: Mar 1/19
> Closing docs received: Mar 12/19
> Closing docs returned: Mar 15/19
> Seller returned closing docs: Mar 20/19 (funds wired on Mar 21/19)
> Closing: Mar 26/19
> Deed recorded: Mar 27/19
> Contract visible: April 3/19 *
> Points in my account: TBD
> 
> * I received an email today with my activation code, so I called Member Administration since this is my first contract (no membership number/no way to login and check online). Not sure if the contract may have shown up earlier than April 3.
> 
> For anyone thats curious on how to call for your membership number/Club ID/activation code:
> Call 1 800 800 8900
> Ask to speak to Member Administration when you get a live agent (you'll likely be put through to MS even if you select MA)
> They'll need the contract # for the seller, along with the seller's name, your name, and your address (for verification).
> 
> There's a membership number as well as a Club ID to request. And I would recommend confirming your activation code on the phone while you're talking to them - turns out my activation code emailed to me wasn't the right one, so I had to make a second call.
> 
> No points in the account yet, but hopefully soon!



You may want to edit this post - the phone number is 9800 not 8900. I am lmao cause I tried calling that number thinking it was Disney as its been over a week since I closed (but only a week since deed recorded) and that number is definitely NOT Disney and is for people 18 and older lol. Overall a super helpful post though, thanks!  but correct the phone number


----------



## disneygirl281

I would contact ***. I emailed 2 weeks post passing rofr to check status and then had my closing docs later that day.


----------



## WIDisCruiser

2nd Update

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/05/19
Offer accepted: 1/06/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/08/19
Passed ROFR: 1/25/19
Closing docs received:2/5/19
Closing docs returned:2/6/19
Closing docs returned (seller): 3/15/19 (finally!)
Closing: 3/20/19
Deed recorded: 3/25/19
Contract Visible: 4/3/19 - got email with activation code late in the day and called for member number this am
Points in my account: 

Almost there...


----------



## SleeplessInTO

disneygirl281 said:


> You may want to edit this post - the phone number is 9800 not 8900. I am lmao cause I tried calling that number thinking it was Disney as its been over a week since I closed (but only a week since deed recorded) and that number is definitely NOT Disney and is for people 18 and older lol. Overall a super helpful post though, thanks!  but correct the phone number


Thanks for the heads up!! Have edited it. Sorry about that...


----------



## Hmiller0923

Ok...I waited (patiently) until all steps were complete to post. Here we go:

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title
Offer Made: 1/28
Offer accepted: 1/28
Sent to ROFR: 2/1
Passed ROFR: 2/28
Closing Documents Received: 3/13
Buyer's Closing Documents Returned: 3/21 (We were at Disney, so that's why the delay)
Seller's Closing Documents Returned: ? (They had their's in before ours! These sellers were on the ball...can't complain)
Closed: 3/27
Deed Recorded: 3/28
Contract Visible: 4/2 (I’m already a member)
Points Loaded: 4/4
Closing documents in mail: 4/5
**I actually received a check from title company in closing documents! I’m assuming we overpaid somewhere. Nice surprise!!**

Not too bad considering all the other horror stories about Fidelity and First American Title.
Now time to rent those points that expire 8/1!!


----------



## DduzDis

Hmiller0923 said:


> Ok...I waited (patiently) until all steps were complete to post. Here we go:
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer Made: 1/28
> Offer accepted: 1/28
> Sent to ROFR: 2/1
> Passed ROFR: 2/28
> Closing Documents Received: 3/13
> Buyer's Closing Documents Returned: 3/21 (We were at Disney, so that's why the delay)
> Seller's Closing Documents Returned: ? (They had their's in before ours! These sellers were on the ball...can't complain)
> Closed: 3/27
> Deed Recorded: 3/28
> Contract Visible: 4/2 (I’m already a member)
> Points Loaded: 4/4
> 
> Not too bad considering all the other horror stories about Fidelity and First American Title.
> Now time to rent those points that expire 8/1!!



Thanks for the update.  We're on the same time frame since deed recorded, but my points haven't loaded yet (also already a member).  Maybe today is the day.


----------



## Bobb_o

Jeez I didn't want to be a bother now I feel like I've wasted my time not emailing them sooner. I sent one this morning and hopefully they get back before the weekend.


----------



## DvcMomof2

*2nd update*

Home: Beach Club Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet 
Offer made: 2/28/19
Offer accepted: 2/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/28/19
Passed ROFR: 3/12/2019
Closing docs received: 3/17/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/26/2019
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/26/2019 (prior to 3/26 but we didn’t ask)
Closing: 3/27/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/28/2019
Contract Visible on member site: 4/3/2019
Points in my account: ?

Almost there!   Can’t believe how fast this one has moved!


----------



## Bobb_o

You all were right I emailed today and surprise surprise *** send me the closing documents a few hours later. I should have asked a week ago.

Edit: Has anyone used multiple money orders to pay? I just realized it'll be cheaper than a wire transfer.


----------



## mlittig

Home: Old Key West (50 points)
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 12/28/18
Offer accepted: 12/28/18
Contract received and returned: 12/31/18
Sent to ROFR: 1/2/19
Passed ROFR: 1/22/19
Closing docs received: 3/6/19 (7 WEEKS LATER)
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/8/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/13/19
Closing: 3/18/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/28/19
Points in my account: 4/2/19
Membership welcome letter and number: 4/5/19


----------



## dumaresq

Bobb_o said:


> You all were right I emailed today and surprise surprise *** send me the closing documents a few hours later. I should have asked a week ago.
> 
> Edit: Has anyone used multiple money orders to pay? I just realized it'll be cheaper than a wire transfer.


i used a cashiers check.  in the scheme of costs it was pretty small


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (120 points)
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 2/17/19
Offer accepted: 2/17/19
Contract received and returned: 2/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/19
Passed ROFR: 3/6/19
Closing docs received: 4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: TBD
Seller’s closing docs returned: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded on OC site: TBD
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD
Membership welcome letter and number: TBD


----------



## C Von Schweetz

Home: Boulder Ridge @ Wilderness Lodge (150 points)
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/5/19
Offer accepted: 3/5/19
Contract received and returned: 3/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/13/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/1/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: Somewhere between 4/3/19 and 4/5/19
Closing: 4/5/19
Deed recorded on OC site: TBD
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD
Membership welcome letter and number: TBD


----------



## Hwilliams602

Home: SSR
Broker: Resales DVC (Rachel Thompson/ Kevin ***** = Amazing)
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet (They were awesome and time efficient)
Offer made: 2/27/19
Offer accepted: 2/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/28/19
Passed ROFR: 3/12/19
Closing docs received: 3/17/19
Closing docs returned: 3/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 4/03/19
Closing: 4/04/19
Deed recorded: 4/05/19
Contract Visible: 04/15/19
Member No. Received: 04/18/19
Points in my account: PENDING


----------



## Bobb_o

dumaresq said:


> i used a cashiers check.  in the scheme of costs it was pretty small



I ordered a cashier's check but it was $15 to not have arrive in 7-10 business days. It would have been about been about $10 for 14 money orders. 

Crazy thing is *** wants you to pay $20 to cover their wire acceptance fee.


----------



## C Von Schweetz

Bobb_o said:


> I ordered a cashier's check but it was $15 to not have arrive in 7-10 business days. It would have been about been about $10 for 14 money orders.
> 
> Crazy thing is *** wants you to pay $20 to cover their wire acceptance fee.



Oh wow, we're working with *** for our 2nd contract.... I was planning on doing a wire when the time came but this is just ridiculous


----------



## crvetter

Bobb_o said:


> Crazy thing is *** wants you to pay $20 to cover their wire acceptance fee


This is actually a fairly common practice in the title industry. They are just a middle man so if anyone else should cover it besides the buyer it would make sense to be the seller.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

sndral said:


> Update III
> Home: AKV
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/3/19
> Offer accepted: 2/3/19
> Sent to ROFR: 2/3/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/19
> Closing docs received:3/1/19
> Closing docs returned: 3/2/19 via email
> Funds sent: 3/1/19 via wire - received by Mason 3/5/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/8/19
> Closing: 3/13/2019
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/13/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 3/21/19*
> Points in my account:
> * The points were not there mid day. I called and chose option 2, but ended up w/ a non administration CM, who told me that when adm. is busy the calls go to regular member services, she checked w/ adm. and told me the new contract would be loaded by tomorrow.
> I checked online again at 6 pm my time (9 pm eastern) and none of my contracts were showing. Checked just now (10 pm eastern) and my old contracts were back on the site joined by their new baby brother contract the new contract’s points aren’t loaded yet, tho’.


Yaaay glad you're sorted @sndral Welcome home neighbour 

editing to apologise for the huge picture... goodness knows how it grew, on my pc it's teeny


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

Final update whoohoo  Thanks to everyone whose helpful posts have guided me through the process 
Home: AKV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/29/19
Offer accepted: 1/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/19
Passed ROFR: 1/28/19
Closing docs received:3/4/19
Closing docs returned: 3/7/19 via email
Funds sent: 3/7/19 via wire
Seller returned closing docs: 3/18/19
Closed: 3/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/19/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/29/19
Points in my account: 4/4/19


----------



## sndral

ThinkBelieveDream&Dare said:


> View attachment 393064
> Yaaay glad you're sorted @sndral Welcome home neighbour
> 
> editing to apologise for the huge picture... goodness knows how it grew, on my pc it's teeny


Hey - go big or go home right? 
It is a lovely pix & no missing it, it gave me quite a chuckle.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

sndral said:


> Hey - go big or go home right?
> It is a lovely pix & no missing it, it gave me quite a chuckle.



lol


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

crvetter said:


> This is actually a fairly common practice in the title industry. They are just a middle man so if anyone else should cover it besides the buyer it would make sense to be the seller.



We were lucky to have Mason Title company... Because we're in the UK I thought the exchange rate might differ between wiring and receipt so asked how much I should add to the wired funds to cover it and any fees they incurred. They said there shouldn't be any;  I sent the correct amount, but when it arrived it was short $25.00. As a courtesy, Mason Title covered the $25 shortage. Big thumbs up for them


----------



## nangosix

Home: AKV 140 points
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet 
Offer made: 2/2/19
Offer accepted: 2/2/19
Contract received and returned: 2/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/7/19
Passed ROFR: 3/1/19
Closing docs received: 3/6/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/7/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: Unsure
Closing: 3/25/19 because I had sent a check from my bank which was considered a personal check and had to wait ten days after it cleared to close. 
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/27/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/3/19
Points in my account: Not yet. I realize this is only three days but it feels like a ton at this moment in time!
Membership welcome letter: will I get another? I’m already a member.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

nangosix said:


> Home: AKV 140 points
> Broker: DVC by Resale
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 2/2/19
> Offer accepted: 2/2/19
> Contract received and returned: 2/5/19
> Sent to ROFR: 2/7/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/19
> Closing docs received: 3/6/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/7/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: Unsure
> Closing: 3/25/19 because I had sent a check from my bank which was considered a personal check and had to wait ten days after it cleared to close.
> Deed recorded on OC site: 3/27/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 4/3/19
> Points in my account: Not yet. I realize this is only three days but it feels like a ton at this moment in time!
> Membership welcome letter: will I get another? I’m already a member.



Good Luck  @nangosix  you're on the home run, hope your points show up soon.


----------



## DduzDis

*Final Update*

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/17/19
Offer accepted: 1/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
Closing docs received: 2/22/19
Closing docs returned: 2/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 3/22/19 (Int'l seller)
Closing: 3/25/19
Deed recorded: 3/27/19
Contract Visible: 4/2/19
Points in my account:4/8/19

I have been logging in frequently enough that I can tell you the points loaded between 2:40 and 2:43 pm Central.   Done!!!


----------



## nangosix

DduzDis said:


> *Final Update*
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
> Offer made: 1/17/19
> Offer accepted: 1/17/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
> Closing docs received: 2/22/19
> Closing docs returned: 2/22/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/22/19 (Int'l seller)
> Closing: 3/25/19
> Deed recorded: 3/27/19
> Contract Visible: 4/2/19
> Points in my account:4/8/19
> 
> I have been logging in frequently enough that I can tell you the points loaded between 2:40 and 2:43 pm Central.   Done!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## DduzDis

nangosix said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## TheEnchantedRose

DduzDis said:


> *Final Update*
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
> Offer made: 1/17/19
> Offer accepted: 1/17/19
> Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/19
> Closing docs received: 2/22/19
> Closing docs returned: 2/22/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/22/19 (Int'l seller)
> Closing: 3/25/19
> Deed recorded: 3/27/19
> Contract Visible: 4/2/19
> Points in my account:4/8/19
> 
> I have been logging in frequently enough that I can tell you the points loaded between 2:40 and 2:43 pm Central.   Done!!!




It's finally done! Congrats!


----------



## DduzDis

TheEnchantedRose said:


> It's finally done! Congrats!



I couldn't be more relieved it's done.  Thanks!!


----------



## Moocabn2258

Moocabn2258 said:


> *2nd Update: *
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/7/19
> Offer accepted: 3/8/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
> Closing docs received: 3/28/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Points in my account:
> Member letter received:


Waiting for the seller to return closing documents might be just as hard as waiting to pass ROFR.


----------



## dumaresq

*4rd Update:*
Home: SSR 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/01/19
Offer accepted: 2/01/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/07/19
Passed ROFR: 3/01/19
Closing docs received: 3/15/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/20/19
Closing: 3/25/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/1/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/8/19*
Points in my account: ???

I called on 4/9/19 and they told me they had the contract since yesterday.  They also said it would take 5 days for the points to show up, I'll be checking way more frequently then that!


----------



## Bobb_o

*Update 1*

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/16/19
Offer accepted: 3/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/19/19
Passed ROFR: 3/29/19
Closing docs received:4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/10/19
Seller’s closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:


----------



## nangosix

Update 4/9/19

Home: AKV 140 points
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 2/2/19
Offer accepted: 2/2/19
Contract received and returned: 2/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/7/19
Passed ROFR: 3/1/19
Closing docs received: 3/6/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/7/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: Unsure
Closing: 3/25/19 because I had sent a check from my bank which was considered a personal check and had to wait ten days after it cleared to close.
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/27/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/3/19
Points in my account: Finally!!!!! It’s done 4/9/19!!! Reality is that it was just over two months but it felt so long. The points came after 6:30 pm eastern and 8pm. 

Membership welcome letter: will I get another? I’m already a member


----------



## Rush

Moocabn2258 said:


> Waiting for the seller to return closing documents might be just as hard as waiting to pass ROFR.


We are shipmates! I don’t get it, people want to sell, surely they want their money, but then take forever to get their docs returned. We are 10 days from receiving our closing documents and nothing from our seller.


----------



## wnielsen1

Rush said:


> We are shipmates! I don’t get it, people want to sell, surely they want their money, but then take forever to get their docs returned. We are 10 days from receiving our closing documents and nothing from our seller.



Buyers are always motivated.  Sellers may or may not be.


----------



## DvcMomof2

*Final update!*
Home: Beach Club Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet 
Offer made: 2/28/19
Offer accepted: 2/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/28/19
Passed ROFR: 3/12/2019
Closing docs received: 3/17/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/26/2019
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/26/2019 (prior to 3/26 but we didn’t ask)
Closing: 3/27/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/28/2019
Contract Visible on member site: 4/3/2019
Points in my account: 4/10/2019

Done!!!   Very excited!!! 
Amazingly it was 41 days from offer to points in account.  And just prior to this one it was 41 days from offer to ROFR exercised!  Unbelievable!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Final update:

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: Feb 7/19
Offer accepted: Feb 8/19
Sent to ROFR: Feb 12/19
Passed ROFR: Mar 1/19
Closing docs received: Mar 12/19
Closing docs returned: Mar 15/19
Seller returned closing docs: Mar 20/19 (funds wired on Mar 21/19)
Closing: Mar 26/19
Deed recorded: Mar 27/19
Contract visible: April 3/19
Points in my account: April 9/19

Overall, not too bad. About 2 months from offer date to points being loaded and available for use.


----------



## jodybird511

Here's a question for those who have bought Aulani resale--where is the deed recorded?  I'm assuming Oahu and not Orange CO?  Our title dealings have been through Honolulu.  Just wondering where I should start looking to see the deed.


----------



## Lyusuf27

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: Jan 22/19
Offer accepted: Jan 22/19
Sent to ROFR: Jan 24/19
Passed ROFR: Feb 27/19
Closing docs received: March 05/19
Closing docs returned: March 06/19
Seller returned closing docs: March 28/19
Closing: April 03/19
Deed recorded: April 05/19
Contract visible: 
Points in my account:

This has taken way longer than I’d expected and have been impatient as want to sell on banked points from last year but nearly there.


----------



## Bobb_o

Blows my mind that sellers aren't motivated to do this ASAP and get their money. I know they have to get their docs notarized but that's not that difficult.


----------



## Katie L

Bobb_o said:


> Blows my mind that sellers aren't motivated to do this ASAP and get their money. I know they have to get their docs notarized but that's not that difficult.



Right. Like your bank (where ostensibly you'll be getting your MONEY) will notarize for free...


----------



## Disneybob1991

jodybird511 said:


> Here's a question for those who have bought Aulani resale--where is the deed recorded?  I'm assuming Oahu and not Orange CO?  Our title dealings have been through Honolulu.  Just wondering where I should start looking to see the deed.


The deed should be recorded with the Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances.  You can go to BOC.ehawaii.gov to and click on the online document search and ordering system.


----------



## Moocabn2258

Rush said:


> We are shipmates! I don’t get it, people want to sell, surely they want their money, but then take forever to get their docs returned. We are 10 days from receiving our closing documents and nothing from our seller.


Tomorrow is 2 weeks for us   If I were selling, I'd want my money asap.


----------



## jodybird511

Disneybob1991 said:


> The deed should be recorded with the Hawaii Bureau of Conveyances.  You can go to BOC.ehawaii.gov to and click on the online document search and ordering system.



Thank you!


----------



## Rush

Moocabn2258 said:


> Tomorrow is 2 weeks for us


I just got word from the broker our seller is Fedexing their docs today.  Hopefully yours comes through soon as well. I wonder what the $$ pp is worth for the years off my life the stress of this process has cost me??


----------



## stuartsong

In reviewing the posts, I get frustrated with Fidelity and First American Title on how long they take between the time ROFR is passed and closing documents are sent.  I see most of the resale and title companies complete this process within 2 weeks.  I am seeing over a month from Fidelity and First American Title.  It's so frustrating.


----------



## C Von Schweetz

Question if the deed was recorded on 4/5, when should I start calling member services to see if i can get my membership #?


----------



## clutter

Final Update:

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/7/19
Offer accepted: 3/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 3/22/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/26/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19
Closing: 3/28/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/28/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/11/19
Points in my account: 4/11/19

35 days start to finish!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Moocabn2258

Rush said:


> I just got word from the broker our seller is Fedexing their docs today.  Hopefully yours comes through soon as well. I wonder what the $$ pp is worth for the years off my life the stress of this process has cost me??


You were on to something today!  Just got word that our seller returned and they closed today! Finally...now onto the next waiting step....


----------



## Moocabn2258

*3rd Update: *

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/19
Offer accepted: 3/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 4/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:


----------



## MB333

Update #2
Home: BRV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/3/19
Offer accepted: 3/4/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received:3/25/19
Closing docs returned: 3/28/19 
Seller returned closing docs: 4/10/19
Closing: 4/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## JereMary

*5th Update:*
Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/20/19
Closing docs received: 3/25/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19 (in the mail)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19 (in the mail)
Closing: 4/2/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/2/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/10/19
Points in my account:


----------



## scooba

Moocabn2258 said:


> *3rd Update: *
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/7/19
> Offer accepted: 3/8/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
> Closing docs received: 3/28/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 4/11/19
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Points in my account:
> Member letter received:



That's great news!  I'm still waiting for the seller to send back her closing docs (2 weeks now).


----------



## Rush

Moocabn2258 said:


> You were on to something today!  Just got word that our seller returned and they closed today! Finally...now onto the next waiting step....


That’s great news!  Though our seller said they sent them yesterday, they didn’t hit the Fedex system until today.  I’m glad the broker gave me the tracking number. I guess he was tired of me asking!

Finally feel worthy of posting our status!

Home: SSR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 4/1/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/4/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/16/19 (according to Fedex scheduled delivery)
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:


----------



## disneygirl281

Finally done! Points in account yay!

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/19/19
Offer accepted: 2/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/19
Passed ROFR: 3/5/19
Closing docs received: 3/19/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/21/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/21/19
Closing: 3/25/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/29/19
Contract Visible on site: 4/5/19
Points in my account: 4/12/19


----------



## dumaresq

*Final Update:*
Home: SSR 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/01/19
Offer accepted: 2/01/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/07/19
Passed ROFR: 3/01/19
Closing docs received: 3/15/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/15/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/20/19
Closing: 3/25/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/1/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/8/19*
Points in my account: 4/12/19

Points appeared around 4pm.  Sadly because of the 2 week delay caused by my title company I am well into the 7 month booking window for when I wanted to stay at Disney, there are NO rooms available at ANY resort my week in November.


----------



## C Von Schweetz

2nd contract

Home: The Villas at Grand Floridian (75 points)
Broker: DVC Resale Market 
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/24/19
Offer accepted: 3/24/19
Contract received and returned: 3/26/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/19
Passed ROFR: 4/5/19
Closing docs received: 4/12/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: TBD
Seller’s closing docs returned: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded on OC site: TBD
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD
Membership welcome letter and number: TBD


----------



## Cyberc1978

Quick question why is it that Fidelity closing company first American is taking sooooo long to provide the closing docs when other closing companies can do it in no time?


----------



## jodybird511

*Update #1:
*
Home: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Marissa)
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/12/19
Offer accepted: 2/12/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/19
Passed ROFR: 3/4/19
Closing docs received: 4/5/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/9/2019
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/9/2019
Closing: 4/10/2019
Deed recorded on HI BOC site: 4/15/2019
Contract Visible on member site: ???
Points in my account: ???


----------



## Donald Ace

*Update:
*
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/28/19
Offer accepted: 3/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/19
Passed ROFR: 4/13/19
Closing docs received: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Funds sent: TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded on OC site: TBD
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Hwilliams602

Called Member Administration today. They informed me that they’ve received everything, but it takes exactly 2 weeks for them to input all of the information into the system. Which, at that time, my member number will be created. Do they always drag their feet or is it because I’m a new member?


----------



## Rush

Cyberc1978 said:


> Quick question why is it that Fidelity closing company first American is taking sooooo long to provide the closing docs when other closing companies can do it in no time?


That would be a great question to ask First American. I’m sure many here would love to hear their response. Based on their reputation on this forum I would avoid them at all cost if I could.


----------



## dumaresq

Hwilliams602 said:


> Called Member Administration today. They informed me that they’ve received everything, but it takes exactly 2 weeks for them to input all of the information into the system. Which, at that time, my member number will be created. Do they always drag their feet or is it because I’m a new member?


Two weeks from when?  My account existed 7 days after my contract was recorded on the OC Website.  The points were in my account 5 days after that.  I was a new member as well.  2 weeks doesn't sound right unless they are just buffering and they mean from recording until points in your account.  I even got the physical mail to my house within 2 weeks of the OC website being updated.


----------



## sndral

Hwilliams602 said:


> Called Member Administration today. They informed me that they’ve received everything, but it takes exactly 2 weeks for them to input all of the information into the system. Which, at that time, my member number will be created. Do they always drag their feet or is it because I’m a new member?


I think it ebbs and flows depending on how busy they are, my rule of thumb is that it generally takes about 10 actual days from recording to being in the system and then a couple of days after for points to be loaded (based on my experiences w/ 3 resale purchases and following the purchasing/closing threads.) 
2 weeks is 10 business days - so that’s not too far off.
Actually getting the info. you need to access your account as a first time owner very much depends on whether you speak with member administration or member services, when the member administration lines are busy your call routes to member services and you won’t get new account info. from them.
At present it may take a bit longer since Riviera just opened so there may be more purchases going through than usual.


----------



## Lyusuf27

I got told the same when I called but I misinterpreted it more as the maximum so we’re not calling bothering them multiple times a day 


Hwilliams602 said:


> Called Member Administration today. They informed me that they’ve received everything, but it takes exactly 2 weeks for them to input all of the information into the system. Which, at that time, my member number will be created. Do they always drag their feet or is it because I’m a new member?


----------



## missbecca

Hwilliams602 said:


> Called Member Administration today. They informed me that they’ve received everything, but it takes exactly 2 weeks for them to input all of the information into the system. Which, at that time, my member number will be created. Do they always drag their feet or is it because I’m a new member?


Fellow new member here and I’ve been getting the same response from Member Administration.  Based on others data here in this thread I figured that calling MS around 7-8 days post-deed recording would be safe.  My deed was recorded on 4/4 so I called on 4/11 and was told it was received on 4/5 and they are processed in the order in which they were received and that was that.  I called the next day hoping to at least get a ballpark date and the response I got was 2-3 weeks from when the information is received.  Called again yesterday (annoying perhaps, but my dates are filling up fast and we’re getting very anxious) and got the same response.


----------



## Moocabn2258

*4th Update: *

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/19
Offer accepted: 3/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 4/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/16/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:


----------



## Rush

1st update

Home: SSR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 4/1/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/4/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/15/19
Closing: 4/16/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/16/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:

With any luck, since this will be an add on to an existing resort and UY we currently own I’m hoping it shows up in our account soon so that we can book for a late summer/early fall trip before all the rooms are gone.


----------



## JereMary

*Final Update:*
Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/20/19
Closing docs received: 3/25/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19 (in the mail)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/28/19 (in the mail)
Closing: 4/2/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/2/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/10/19
Points in my account: 4/16/19

I celebrated by booking a couple of nights in October at OKW, and waitlisting Kidani.


----------



## mrsg00fy

We finally received word from the title company that the sale has been “finalized” and the change in ownership sent to Disney.  They didn’t use the word “closed”. I’m not exactly sure of what they mean as when I check the Orange County website our deed is not there.  

Does Disney actually wait to see or receive the recorded deed to start the process of adding the new contract to our membership? 

This has been the most frustrating process of the four times we purchased.  We passed ROFR on 3/1 and it took more than three weeks for our closing docs (First American) and then another two plus weeks for the seller to send theirs back.


----------



## Rush

mrsg00fy said:


> We finally received word from the title company that the sale has been “finalized” and the change in ownership sent to Disney.  They didn’t use the word “closed”. I’m not exactly sure of what they mean as when I check the Orange County website our deed is not there.
> 
> Does Disney actually wait to see or receive the recorded deed to start the process of adding the new contract to our membership?
> 
> This has been the most frustrating process of the four times we purchased.  We passed ROFR on 3/1 and it took more than three weeks for our closing docs (First American) and then another two plus weeks for the seller to send theirs back.


Ours showed up on the County website yesterday afternoon, after closing that morning, but that was with Mason Title. I’ve read nothing good about First American, but glad to hear yours closed. Good luck moving forward, hopefully they pick up their pace.

Waiting for the seller’s docs is frustrating, we waited a similar time, but I would have been livid if the title company took 3 weeks for the closing docs without a seriously viable reason. Live and learn I guess, but it’s stories like yours that will keep me from using them for our next add-on. Take a deep breathe though, you’re on the home stretch!


----------



## Kevinj89

*First Update: *

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/13/19
Offer accepted: 3/14/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/18/19
Passed ROFR: 3/27/19
Closing docs received: 4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/17/19 (caught us out of town and then had to find a notary to complete...so an extra week)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:


----------



## C Von Schweetz

So apparently they're not lying when they say it could take 2-3 weeks to transfer ownership. We closed on the 5th, deed recorded on same day. Disney says they received on Monday the 8th, called today and still in process


----------



## Lyusuf27

C Von Schweetz said:


> So apparently they're not lying when they say it could take 2-3 weeks to transfer ownership. We closed on the 5th, deed recorded on same day. Disney says they received on Monday the 8th, called today and still in process


Exactly the same dates as me, when I called earlier they said hopefully by Friday, it’s in the queue, all very frustrating now


----------



## missbecca

C Von Schweetz said:


> So apparently they're not lying when they say it could take 2-3 weeks to transfer ownership. We closed on the 5th, deed recorded on same day. Disney says they received on Monday the 8th, called today and still in process


I called them yesterday and the lady that I spoke with said they received my paperwork on 4/4 (though another had previously said it was received 4/5) and that their current waits are 2 weeks from the date of receipt.  She suggested that I call back tomorrow since that would be the 2 week mark.  I’m not sure how much of a difference a day will make, but my fingers are crossed that I will get the good news today.


----------



## Donald Ace

*Update:*

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/28/19
Offer accepted: 3/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/19
Passed ROFR: 4/13/19
Closing docs received: 4/17/19
Closing docs returned: TBD
Funds sent: TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded on OC site: TBD
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## jsand99

*Final Update:*
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/6/19
Offer accepted: 3/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 3/22/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/25/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 3/30/19
Closing: 4/1/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/1/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/8/19
Points in my account: 4/13/19


----------



## missbecca

missbecca said:


> I called them yesterday and the lady that I spoke with said they received my paperwork on 4/4 (though another had previously said it was received 4/5) and that their current waits are 2 weeks from the date of receipt.  She suggested that I call back tomorrow since that would be the 2 week mark.  I’m not sure how much of a difference a day will make, but my fingers are crossed that I will get the good news today.


Seems today is not my lucky day either.  Pretty frustrating, but I’m glad it’s almost over and done with.  And all things considered, everything else went pretty quickly (including ROFR!) so I guess there was bound to be a snag somewhere along the line.


----------



## jlrowe09

Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 2/13/19
Offer accepted: 2/13/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/13/19
Passed ROFR: 3/4/19
Closing docs received: 3/12/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/14/19 (in the mail)
Seller’s closing docs returned: Unknown
Closing: 3/20/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 3/21/19
Contract Visible on member site: 3/31/19
Points in my account: 3/31/19

I called on Friday 3/29 but was told the contract was still in the sellers name.  I received an email on 3/31 with an activation code for my DVC account.  When I called the member services agent was able to provide me with my club ID by verifying my name and the activation code. I was able to get logged on and the points showed in my account about 3 hours later.


----------



## C Von Schweetz

C Von Schweetz said:


> So apparently they're not lying when they say it could take 2-3 weeks to transfer ownership. We closed on the 5th, deed recorded on same day. Disney says they received on Monday the 8th, called today and still in process



So I just called again, how is it that now I'm told they don't have my paperwork and that they just received estoppel on the 10th??? Ugh. . I'll be calling back later. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Hwilliams602

missbecca said:


> Fellow new member here and I’ve been getting the same response from Member Administration.  Based on others data here in this thread I figured that calling MS around 7-8 days post-deed recording would be safe.  My deed was recorded on 4/4 so I called on 4/11 and was told it was received on 4/5 and they are processed in the order in which they were received and that was that.  I called the next day hoping to at least get a ballpark date and the response I got was 2-3 weeks from when the information is received.  Called again yesterday (annoying perhaps, but my dates are filling up fast and we’re getting very anxious) and got the same response.



Hey just a quick update. I received the email with my temporary password yesterday, April 18. I called today to receive my member number and Club ID (You will need the club id number to access the website). So, that was 13 days total. However, the point aren’t loaded into my account yet. THE AGONY. But, I’m super excited.


----------



## Hwilliams602

missbecca said:


> I called them yesterday and the lady that I spoke with said they received my paperwork on 4/4 (though another had previously said it was received 4/5) and that their current waits are 2 weeks from the date of receipt.  She suggested that I call back tomorrow since that would be the 2 week mark.  I’m not sure how much of a difference a day will make, but my fingers are crossed that I will get the good news today.



My deed was recorded on the same date. I received an email yesterday with a temporary password. And today I received my Member Number and Club ID via phone.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Cyberc1978 said:


> Quick question why is it that Fidelity closing company first American is taking sooooo long to provide the closing docs when other closing companies can do it in no time?


I don’t have the answer but I know just what you mean.  We passed ROFR on 3/1 and didn’t receive the closing docs until 3/26.  I called them because I had questions on the documents. I also inquired about the delay as other companies were turning around the documents in a matter of days.  They wouldn’t or couldn’t answer the question.


----------



## mrsg00fy

dumaresq said:


> Two weeks from when?  My account existed 7 days after my contract was recorded on the OC Website.  The points were in my account 5 days after that.  I was a new member as well.  2 weeks doesn't sound right unless they are just buffering and they mean from recording until points in your account.  I even got the physical mail to my house within 2 weeks of the OC website being updated.


I called this morning and the response was also that it takes two weeks.  I can see that many seem to be appearing in under ten days.  However, I think they are just trying to manage expectations.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Rush said:


> Ours showed up on the County website yesterday afternoon, after closing that morning, but that was with Mason Title. I’ve read nothing good about First American, but glad to hear yours closed. Good luck moving forward, hopefully they pick up their pace.
> 
> Waiting for the seller’s docs is frustrating, we waited a similar time, but I would have been livid if the title company took 3 weeks for the closing docs without a seriously viable reason. Live and learn I guess, but it’s stories like yours that will keep me from using them for our next add-on. Take a deep breathe though, you’re on the home stretch!


Ours still isn’t showing on the website but we closed on Tuesday.  At least member administration was kind enough to confirm that they have our documentation.


----------



## ClarksDad

Kevinj89 said:


> *Update: *
> Similar resorts , different brokers
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
> Offer made: 3/18/19
> Offer accepted: 3/19/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/20/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/30/19
> Closing docs received: 4/9/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/10/19 (they let me email them)
> Seller’s closing docs -4/19
> Closing-  4/22 was closed today!!!
> Deed recorded on OC site: 4/23
> Contract Visible on member site: 5/8?- the 2 week wait is on!!
> Points in my account: 5/9?
> (I’m already a member)
> 
> Estimated remaining dates.


----------



## Lyusuf27

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: Jan 22/19
Offer accepted: Jan 22/19
Sent to ROFR: Jan 24/19
Passed ROFR: Feb 27/19
Closing docs received: March 05/19
Closing docs returned: March 06/19
Seller returned closing docs: March 28/19
Closing: April 03/19
Deed recorded: April 05/19
Contract visible: Apr 19/19
Points in my account:

Nearly 4 months start to finish because of 35 days ROFR and sellers taking a long time but almost there


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

(2nd Update) Almost there, feels like this has taken forever!

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (120 points)
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 2/17/19
Offer accepted: 2/17/19
Contract received and returned: 2/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/19
Passed ROFR: 3/6/19
Closing docs received: 4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/6/19 (wired funds on 4/13/19)
Seller’s closing docs returned:International Seller 4/15/19 
Closing: 4/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/19/19
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD
Membership welcome letter and number: TBD


----------



## mrsg00fy

Home:  BLT
Broker:  Fidelity
Title company: First American Title
Offer made: 2/5
Offer accepted: 2/5
Contract received and returned: 2/5
Sent to ROFR: 2/6
Passed ROFR: 3/1
Closing docs received: 3/26
Buyers closing docs returned: 3/26 with cashiers check
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/12 —international seller
Closing:  4/16
Deed on site:  ??
Contract visible on member site: ??
Points in account: ??
Welcome letter:??


----------



## Xalthon

Just got email from DVC, giving me a one-time activation code.  But it also says I will need my club ID, which was supposedly included in my closing documents.  I'm not sure what ID they are talking about.  Any help?


----------



## Rush

Xalthon said:


> Just got email from DVC, giving me a one-time activation code.  But it also says I will need my club ID, which was supposedly included in my closing documents.  I'm not sure what ID they are talking about.  Any help?


Call member services, they can give you the rest of your login info.


----------



## Xalthon

Rush said:


> Call member services, they can give you the rest of your login info.



Won't work.  I've called twice and talked to two different people.  Both said they needed my membership #, which I do not have.  The only thing I have is the contract number I purchased (and the one-time activation code).  Perhaps if Member Administration was open, they might be able to help, but they are not open on the weekend... 

So I guess I will have to wait until Monday, or maybe just try to be real patient to receive the DVC materials in the mail, which hopefully would be Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## Rush

Xalthon said:


> Won't work.  I've called twice and talked to two different people.  Both said they needed my membership #, which I do not have.  The only thing I have is the contract number I purchased (and the one-time activation code).  Perhaps if Member Administration was open, they might be able to help, but they are not open on the weekend...
> 
> So I guess I will have to wait until Monday, or maybe just try to be real patient to receive the DVC materials in the mail, which hopefully would be Monday or Tuesday...


Sorry that didn’t work. I guess that was what we did when we got our direct points, although our guide may have given us our member ID number, but we did end up having to call member services to get us logged in to the website.  I just remember it being way more complicated than it should be. 

If it helps, our member number is a 12 digit number, all numbers. Perhaps look in your documents for something like that, but honestly I don’t remember that being included on our closing docs for our resale. I have read people having success getting that info from MS before getting their welcome package from Disney. Maybe they stopped doing it, or some CM’s don’t do it while others might. Good luck, hopefully you can get in soon.


----------



## Lyusuf27

Xalthon said:


> Just got email from DVC, giving me a one-time activation code.  But it also says I will need my club ID, which was supposedly included in my closing documents.  I'm not sure what ID they are talking about.  Any help?


To get ours we spoke to member services and they were able to get my details using the previous owners contract no. We found this by looking up their name on the occompt site


----------



## Hwilliams602

*UPDATE*

Home: SSR
Broker: Resales DVC (Rachel Thompson/ Kevin ***** = Amazing)
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet (They were awesome and time efficient)
Offer made: 2/27/19
Offer accepted: 2/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/28/19
Passed ROFR: 3/12/19
Closing docs received: 3/17/19
Closing docs returned: 3/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 4/03/19
Closing: 4/04/19
Deed recorded: 4/05/19
Contract Visible: 04/15/19
Member No. Received: 04/18/19
Points in my account: 04/20/19

Tried to make a reservation and it is saying I need to borrow from 2019. However, I see points there. I wonder what's wrong...


----------



## Xalthon

Lyusuf27 said:


> To get ours we spoke to member services and they were able to get my details using the previous owners contract no. We found this by looking up their name on the occompt site



You must have had better luck with whom you talked to because I mentioned to both MS people that I had the contract no., but they said the contract no. was of no use to them—needed membership no.


----------



## C Von Schweetz

Update:

Home: Boulder Ridge @ Wilderness Lodge (150 points)
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/5/19
Offer accepted: 3/5/19
Contract received and returned: 3/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/13/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/1/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: Somewhere between 4/3/19 and 4/5/19
Closing: 4/5/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/5/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/22/19
Points in my account: TBD
Membership welcome letter and number: TBD

2nd contract update:

Home: The Villas at Grand Floridian (75 points)
Broker: DVC Resale Market 
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/24/19
Offer accepted: 3/24/19
Contract received and returned: 3/26/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/19
Passed ROFR: 4/5/19
Closing docs received: 4/12/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/15/19 & 4/18/19 (due to broker error)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/16/19
Closing: 4/18/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/19/19
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD
Membership welcome letter and number: TBD

Finally getting close to the end


----------



## missbecca

Hwilliams602 said:


> Hey just a quick update. I received the email with my temporary password yesterday, April 18. I called today to receive my member number and Club ID (You will need the club id number to access the website). So, that was 13 days total. However, the point aren’t loaded into my account yet. THE AGONY. But, I’m super excited.


Thanks for your help!  I ended up getting an email on Friday as well and called for the rest.  Now if I could just get my points I will be golden!!!


----------



## Lyusuf27

missbecca said:


> Thanks for your help!  I ended up getting an email on Friday as well and called for the rest.  Now if I could just get my points I will be golden!!!


My account was also set up Friday, and points have appeared in the last hour


----------



## Bobb_o

Waiting for the seller to return docs is worse than ROFR. 12 days and counting since I returned mine.


----------



## C Von Schweetz

Quick question, if you're already a member will it be any quicker for a 2nd contract to show up or is it still the 2 week waiting period after closing and deed being recorded?


----------



## dumaresq

C Von Schweetz said:


> Quick question, if you're already a member will it be any quicker for a 2nd contract to show up or is it still the 2 week waiting period after closing and deed being recorded?


Not sure if it goes quicker, but you won't have to call to get your account setup...


----------



## jodybird511

So when your new contract shows up in your account (before the actual points show up), where do you see it?  Is it on your member dashboard--it just shows two different memberships there?  Or somewhere else?


----------



## Moocabn2258

missbecca said:


> Thanks for your help!  I ended up getting an email on Friday as well and called for the rest.  Now if I could just get my points I will be golden!!!





Lyusuf27 said:


> My account was also set up Friday, and points have appeared in the last hour




How long after the deed was recorded did you call for set up? I know a lot of people have asked this but I couldn't find the post I remembered reading.  Trying to figure out when it would be safe to start calling.


----------



## Xalthon

Xalthon said:


> *1st Update:*
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 3/1/19
> Offer accepted: 3/1/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/5/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
> Closing docs received: 3/28/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned:
> Seller’s closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Points in my account:



*Final Update:*
Home: Polynesian 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 3/1/19
Offer accepted: 3/1/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/4/19 (received by title co.)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/5/19 (received by title co.)
Closing: 4/5/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/8/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/20/19
Points in my account: 4/23/19

Not too bad... everything went smoothly from DVC Resale to Jeffrey Sweet to the seller to Disney.  Can't wait to make our first reservation!!


----------



## Donald Ace

*Update:*

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/28/19
Offer accepted: 3/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/19
Passed ROFR: 4/13/19
Closing docs received: 4/17/19
Closing docs returned: 4/22/19
Funds sent: 4/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 4/22/19
Closing: 4/23/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/23/19
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## sndral

jodybird511 said:


> So when your new contract shows up in your account (before the actual points show up), where do you see it?  Is it on your member dashboard--it just shows two different memberships there?  Or somewhere else?


Yes, it will appear as a new contract on your dashboard - I use the ‘manage points’ tab to see all my contracts.


----------



## sndral

C Von Schweetz said:


> Quick question, if you're already a member will it be any quicker for a 2nd contract to show up or is it still the 2 week waiting period after closing and deed being recorded?


Last month my add on took 8 days from recording to show in my account and then another 2 days for the new points to load.


----------



## 10CJ

jodybird511 said:


> So when your new contract shows up in your account (before the actual points show up), where do you see it?  Is it on your member dashboard--it just shows two different memberships there?  Or somewhere else?



Not sure how it works with different use years. If you have the same Use year you should be able to flip through the images of your resorts at the top of your dashboard. If you have the multiple contracts at the same resort the image will be shown more than once. You should see them all listed under Manage Vacation Points.


----------



## MB333

Update #3
Home: BRV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/3/19
Offer accepted: 3/4/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received:3/25/19
Closing docs returned: 3/28/19 
Seller returned closing docs: 4/10/19
Closing: 4/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/12/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/24/19
Points in my account: ?


----------



## Disneykate605

FIRST UPDATE:

Home: BRV
Broker: Fidelity
Title company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/25/19
Offer accepted: 3/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/2/19
Passed ROFR: 4/17/19
Closing docs received: 4/19/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 4/24/19
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/24/19
Closing: 4/24/19
Deed on site: 4/25/19
Contract visible on member site:  ?
Points in account:  ?
Welcome letter: ?

Everything has gone smoothly and pretty quickly!
I'm an existing member but this add on is a different UY so I'm curious if it will take longer than our last add on to show up in our account and get our points...my guess is yes. Last add-on it was only a few days.


----------



## Kevinj89

*2nd Update: *

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/13/19
Offer accepted: 3/14/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/18/19
Passed ROFR: 3/27/19
Closing docs received: 4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/17/19 (caught us out of town and then had to find a notary to complete...so an extra week)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/23/19 (?)
Closing:4/23/29
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/23/19
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account:TBD
Member letter received: TBD

Trying to decide if I should be patient or call about a member number!


----------



## kenyoncad

Home: AKV - 50 Points.
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/21/19
Offer accepted: 2/21/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/25/19
Passed ROFR: 3/5/19
Closing docs received: 3/8/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/11/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/3/19
Closing:4/9/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/9/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/21/19 *I was really surprised it showed up Easter Sunday, this is an add on so we already had an account. 
Points in my account: 4/24/19

This one was an international seller and they had some issues getting the documents back, the closing was also delayed while the tax people did their stuff.


----------



## missbecca

Final Update-

Home: Polynesian Villas & Bungalows
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/28/19
Offer accepted: 2/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/6/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 3/22/19
Buyers Closing docs returned: 3/23/19 (not received until 3/27/19)
Sellers Closing docs returned: 4/1/19
Closing: 4/3/19
Deed recorded: 4/4/19
Contract Visible: 4/19/19
Points in my account: 4/22/19

53 days from offer made to points in my account!


----------



## mrsg00fy

1st update:

Home:  BLT
Broker:  Fidelity
Title company: First American Title
Offer made: 2/5
Offer accepted: 2/5
Contract received and returned: 2/5
Sent to ROFR: 2/6
Passed ROFR: 3/1
Closing docs received: 3/26
Buyers closing docs returned: 3/26 with cashiers check
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/12 —international seller
Closing:  4/16
Deed on site:  ?? Still not visible to me though the transaction was “finalized” on 4/16
Contract visible on member site: 4/25
Points in account: ??
Welcome letter:??

So thrilled to sign in and see the contract on my dashboard. The recorded deed is still not showing on the Orange County site and I know I’m looking in the right place because my prior contracts are there.  It is just odd.  No matter. I’ve been checking multiple times per day and the contract is finally on the DVC site. Yay.  I hope the points are loaded soon as there are 160 of them in holding that expire 5/31.


----------



## Rush

mrsg00fy said:


> 1st update:
> 
> Home:  BLT
> Broker:  Fidelity
> Title company: First American Title
> Offer made: 2/5
> Offer accepted: 2/5
> Contract received and returned: 2/5
> Sent to ROFR: 2/6
> Passed ROFR: 3/1
> Closing docs received: 3/26
> Buyers closing docs returned: 3/26 with cashiers check
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/12 —international seller
> Closing:  4/16
> Deed on site:  ?? Still not visible to me though the transaction was “finalized” on 4/16
> Contract visible on member site: 4/25
> Points in account: ??
> Welcome letter:??
> 
> So thrilled to sign in and see the contract on my dashboard. The recorded deed is still not showing on the Orange County site and I know I’m looking in the right place because my prior contracts are there.  It is just odd.  No matter. I’ve been checking multiple times per day and the contract is finally on the DVC site. Yay.  I hope the points are loaded soon as there are 160 of them in holding that expire 5/31.


We closed the same day and still nothing in our account. Hoping they are working through the stack and get us in today.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Rush said:


> We closed the same day and still nothing in our account. Hoping they are working through the stack and get us in today.


I’m hoping it shows up for you today.  
I checked several times during the day yesterday and no luck.  This showed up on my dashboard in the evening after work hours.


----------



## jodybird511

mrsg00fy said:


> I’m hoping it shows up for you today.
> I checked several times during the day yesterday and no luck.  This showed up on my dashboard in the evening after work hours.



We closed the day BEFORE, and still nothing.


----------



## mrsg00fy

jodybird511 said:


> We closed the day BEFORE, and still nothing.


The wait is painful for sure. 

I really don’t know the date that we actually closed.  It could have been as early as the 12th. It seemed that the title company took its time until I nudged them. They did send the finalized paperwork to Disney on 4/16.  Member administration did tell me they have the recorded deed but I can’t find it on the Orange County site to validate the recoding date.


----------



## amytaylor6

Home: BCV - 200 points
Broker: Fidelity (Shawn Ray)
Title company: First American  (Alice Bann)
Offer made: 4/1/19
Offer accepted: 4/1/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/3/19
Passed ROFR: 4/22/19
Closing docs received: 4/26/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 4/26/19 (w/cashier's check, via FedEx)
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: ?
Deed on site: ?
Contract visible on member site: ?
Points in account: ?
Welcome letter: ?

Everything has gone well so far (although this is our third attempt). 
We are current DVC members since January 2019 but this contract is a different UY and different home resort.


----------



## MB333

Final Update
Home: BRV
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/3/19
Offer accepted: 3/4/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received:3/25/19
Closing docs returned: 3/28/19 
Seller returned closing docs: 4/10/19
Closing: 4/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/12/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/24/19
Points in my account: 4/28/19

56 Days from start to finish!  Now to bank those points so we can take a big trip summer 2020.


----------



## mrsg00fy

MB333 said:


> Final Update
> Home: BRV
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 3/3/19
> Offer accepted: 3/4/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/7/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
> Closing docs received:3/25/19
> Closing docs returned: 3/28/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 4/10/19
> Closing: 4/11/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 4/12/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 4/24/19
> Points in my account: 4/28/19
> 
> 56 Days from start to finish!  Now to bank those points so we can take a big trip summer 2020.


Nice! Happy planning.   Question: did you check the site yesterday too? I’m curious as the lints seem to be coming in over the weekends.  I’ve been checking frequently and I’m hoping that I see the points in my account soon.


----------



## Rush

Still nothing for us, 12 days post closing.  We leave tomorrow for 8 nights in the BC, so that helps ease the pain. But honestly, we need to get the points soon so that we can assure a booking for Aug or Sept and want to upgrade to Gold passes if we are going do that, but we have to upgrade before our final day on our PH passes. Hoping they come soon!


----------



## Rush

mrsg00fy said:


> Nice! Happy planning.   Question: did you check the site yesterday too? I’m curious as the lints seem to be coming in over the weekends.  I’ve been checking frequently and I’m hoping that I see the points in my account soon.


You may be on to something. Checked around 1:30 today (Sunday), nothing. Checked again at 2:30 and there it was, no points yet, but our resale contract is now there!


----------



## Rush

2nd update:

Home: SSR
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 4/1/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/4/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/15/19
Closing: 4/16/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/16/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/28/19
Points in my account:
Member letter received:


----------



## MB333

mrsg00fy said:


> Nice! Happy planning.   Question: did you check the site yesterday too? I’m curious as the lints seem to be coming in over the weekends.  I’ve been checking frequently and I’m hoping that I see the points in my account soon.


Yes, I checked yesterday afternoon and there was nothing but the points were there this morning so DVC works some late nights even on the weekends.  Good luck with getting your points.


----------



## Bobb_o

19 days without seller returning the closing docs. The contract says that they need to be returned by 6/3 but that would be like 2 months. Should I be worried?


----------



## C Von Schweetz

Disneykate605 said:


> FIRST UPDATE:
> 
> Home: BRV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/25/19
> Offer accepted: 3/25/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/2/19
> Passed ROFR: 4/17/19
> Closing docs received: 4/19/19
> Buyers closing docs returned: 4/24/19
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/24/19
> Closing: 4/24/19
> Deed on site: 4/25/19
> Contract visible on member site:  ?
> Points in account:  ?
> Welcome letter: ?
> 
> Everything has gone smoothly and pretty quickly!
> I'm an existing member but this add on is a different UY so I'm curious if it will take longer than our last add on to show up in our account and get our points...my guess is yes. Last add-on it was only a few days.



We added a 2nd contract shortly after buying our first,  I called on Friday which was the 1 week mark to ask if the contract would automatically show since it's a different use year.  She said it may not and to call on the 2 week mark to ask for member id. Well I was in my acct this morning and it was not there but I just logged in and it's there now but of course points don't show yet. But yay!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Bobb_o said:


> 19 days without seller returning the closing docs. The contract says that they need to be returned by 6/3 but that would be like 2 months. Should I be worried?


I'd call and ask.  Seems odd that the seller wouldn't want their money!  If I was the seller I'd have those documents in so fast.


----------



## Bobb_o

chicagoshannon said:


> I'd call and ask.  Seems odd that the seller wouldn't want their money!  If I was the seller I'd have those documents in so fast.



I asked the title company last week and they said they didn't have any update because the seller hadn't returned their docs.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Final update:

Home:  BLT
Broker:  Fidelity
Title company: First American Title
Offer made: 2/5
Offer accepted: 2/5
Contract received and returned: 2/5
Sent to ROFR: 2/6
Passed ROFR: 3/1
Closing docs received: 3/26
Buyers closing docs returned: 3/26 with cashiers check
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/12 —international seller
Closing:  4/16
Deed on site:  ?? Still not visible  on the county website 
Contract visible on member site: 4/25
Points in account: 4/30
Welcome letter: NA 

The points appeared on the dashboard around noon. Now the race is on to use those points.


----------



## jodybird511

Anyone who bought Aulani resale have issues with it taking longer than normal for contract to show up on your dashboard (and points obviously)?  Our deed showed up on 4/15, and the new contract is still not showing on the DVC site?


----------



## gluestickgirl

jumping in... we're in for a bit of a wait as the contract can't close till later this month, but at least Disney didn't decide to start buying back the Poly and we're in the clear. 

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC resale market
Title company: magical vacation title
Offer made: 3/25
Offer accepted: 3/25
Contract received and returned: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 4/9
Passed ROFR: 5/1
Closing docs received: **can't close till 5/19/2019**
Buyers closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed on site:
Contract visible on member site:
Points in account:
Welcome letter:


----------



## Disneykate605

C Von Schweetz said:


> We added a 2nd contract shortly after buying our first,  I called on Friday which was the 1 week mark to ask if the contract would automatically show since it's a different use year.  She said it may not and to call on the 2 week mark to ask for member id. Well I was in my acct this morning and it was not there but I just logged in and it's there now but of course points don't show yet. But yay!




Thanks!
Our membership appeared yesterday but with no points. Did you get your points yet? I was just wondering how long it took yours to show up.


----------



## Rush

Disneykate605 said:


> Thanks!
> Our membership appeared yesterday but with no points. Did you get your points yet? I was just wondering how long it took yours to show up.


Ours just showed up in the last hour. Took 6 days from contract showing up in our account to points showing up.


----------



## Disneykate605

Rush said:


> Ours just showed up in the last hour. Took 6 days from contract showing up in our account to points showing up.



Thanks!


----------



## EYL

Hi all!  New-ish owner here with a question...  I closed on a Poly Contract mid-February.  Since that time, I only got a 1-page letter with my DVC website log in information.  Nothing else.  Is this the norm?  I know I'm resell and didn't buy directly.  But I thought that Disney would, at least, send something to say "welcome home!"

Gene


----------



## sndral

Bobb_o said:


> I asked the title company last week and they said they didn't have any update because the seller hadn't returned their docs.


Call your broker/agent and ask them to contact your seller - the broker won’t get their commission until you close, so they should be able to impress upon the seller the need to get those doc.s back.


----------



## chicagoshannon

EYL said:


> Hi all!  New-ish owner here with a question...  I closed on a Poly Contract mid-February.  Since that time, I only got a 1-page letter with my DVC website log in information.  Nothing else.  Is this the norm?  I know I'm resell and didn't buy directly.  But I thought that Disney would, at least, send something to say "welcome home!"
> 
> Gene


I never got anything 4 years ago when we bought.  I think that's the norm.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Update to the Final update:

Home:  BLT
Broker:  Fidelity
Title company: First American Title
Offer made: 2/5
Offer accepted: 2/5
Contract received and returned: 2/5
Sent to ROFR: 2/6
Passed ROFR: 3/1
Closing docs received: 3/26
Buyers closing docs returned: 3/26 with cashiers check
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/12 —international seller
Closing:  4/16
Deed on site:  5/2
Contract visible on member site: 4/25
Points in account: 4/30
Welcome letter: 5/4

A couple things. The deed was recorded after the points were already in our account. 

The welcome letter was received on 5/4 but is dated 4/25. Seems odd to take so long to arrive. This is the first time we received a welcome letter in the four times we have purchased resale.


----------



## EYL

chicagoshannon said:


> I never got anything 4 years ago when we bought.  I think that's the norm.



Thanks!  One more question: How do I prove that my contract went to ROFR before January 19, 2019 (but closed after)?  I have an email from the closing company, but should I ask for something official from Disney?  I feel like I need to have documentation so that if a dispute ever happens (maybe even years down the line), I'd have something in my hands to prove that my points are eligible to reserve future resorts.  With the latest changes, I'm having some trust issues...

Gene


----------



## Bobb_o

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/16/19
Offer accepted: 3/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/19/19
Passed ROFR: 3/29/19
Closing docs received:4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/10/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/2/19 (Or earlier that was when I learned through email)
Closing: 5/10/19 (planned)
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:


----------



## Donald Ace

*Update:*

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/28/19
Offer accepted: 3/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/19
Passed ROFR: 4/13/19
Closing docs received: 4/17/19
Closing docs returned: 4/22/19
Funds sent: 4/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 4/22/19
Closing: 4/23/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/23/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:5/2/19
Contract Visible on member site: 5/4/19
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## NikkiDP

We had some back and forth with changing out deposit amount so I believe these dates are accurate lol.

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/5/19
Offer accepted: 3/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 4/12/19
Closing docs returned:4/21/19
Funds sent:4/21/19
Seller returned closing docs: 4/25/19
Closing: 5/6/19 (Planned)
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/6/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: TBD
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## BlackTea

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 3/7 
Offer accepted: 3/8 
Sent to Disney: 3/8 (got email notification, not sure what it really means)
ROFR process started: 3/13 (again email notification)
ROFR Passed: 3/19 
Closing doc received from title company: 3/21 
Signed and Fedex’ed documents along with Cashier’s check: 3/22 
Buyer’s closing doc received: 3/25 
Seller’s documents received, but pending 8288 tax form (UK seller): 4/1 
Tax form received: 4/24
Closed: 4/24 
Deeds recorded: 4/24 
Contract visible in account: 5/2, showed up in night time
Points loaded: 5/9, showed up in PM time 
Welcome letter received: 5/9, dated 5/2

Overall a fairly smooth process, and the only delay was caused by seller travelling to somewhere there is no modern means of communications, not because he is international.


----------



## Donald Ace

*Final Update:*

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/28/19
Offer accepted: 3/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/19
Passed ROFR: 4/13/19
Closing docs received: 4/17/19
Closing docs returned: 4/22/19
Funds sent: 4/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: 4/22/19
Closing: 4/23/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/23/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:5/2/19
Contract Visible on member site: 5/4/19
Points in my account: 5/9/19

41 days from Offer to Points in Account

Very smooth process. Can't recommend The Timeshare Store or Mason title enough they made everything a breeze!


----------



## jodybird511

Final Update:

Home: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Marissa)
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/12/19
Offer accepted: 2/12/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/19
Passed ROFR: 3/4/19
Closing docs received: 4/5/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/9/2019
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/9/2019
Closing: 4/10/2019
Deed recorded on HI BOC site: 4/15/2019
Contract Visible on member site: 5/5/2019
Points in my account: 5/11/2019


----------



## Disneykate605

FINAL UPDATE

Home: BRV
Broker: Fidelity
Title company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/25/19
Offer accepted: 3/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/2/19
Passed ROFR: 4/17/19
Closing docs received: 4/19/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 4/24/19
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/24/19
Closing: 4/24/19
Deed on site: 4/25/19
Contract visible on member site: 5/3/19
Points in account: 5/9/19

45 days total from offer to points in our account... can't complain about that!

We used Shawn Ray from Fidelity (very responsive and on top of things) and Cammy Smith at Mason title (specifically requested her because she did our last resale and I wanted to avoid the delays with the title company Fidelity usually uses). We were very happy with both and wouldn't hesitate to use either again!


----------



## katandmouse

Cammy Smith at Mason Title was our closing agent too, and she was great, prompt and responsive. I also recommend Mark Webb at DVC Sales, very helpful and quick to reply to all my questions. I’ll post details once we have our membership and points from Disney - hope it’s not too much longer!


----------



## NikkiDP

UPDATE

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/5/19
Offer accepted: 3/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 4/12/19
Closing docs returned:4/21/19
Funds sent:4/21/19
Seller returned closing docs: 4/25/19
Closing: 5/6/19 (Planned)
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/6/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 5/11/19
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## Kevinj89

Final Update

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/13/19
Offer accepted: 3/14/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/18/19
Passed ROFR: 3/27/19
Closing docs received: 4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/17/19 (caught us out of town and then had to find a notary to complete...so an extra week)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/23/19 (?)
Closing:4/23/29
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/23/19
Contract Visible on member site: 5/11/19
Points in my account: 5/11/19
Member letter received: 5/11/19 (dated 5/1)

Really, points and contract on the site were probably there sooner, but I couldn't call to log in until I received the letter (ironically I spent the week at DL, constantly looking at the VGC rooms and already thinking about adding on points there...).  In any case, under 2 months from offer to finish.


----------



## NikkiDP

We got our activation code over the weekend but still no welcome package/member number, etc. I am really hoping that I open the mailbox later and they are there, but I'm not holding my breath!

From what I'm reading, it seems to be a toss of a coin as to whether calling Member Services once you get your activation code enables you to learn your Membership # and therefore gain access to your account. To those who have been able to call MS and get this information, were your purchases direct or resale? We bought resale.

I might give a call later if we still don't have anything but I figured I'd ask so I could keep my expectations/potential excitement in check!


----------



## gluestickgirl

NikkiDP said:


> We got our activation code over the weekend but still no welcome package/member number, etc. I am really hoping that I open the mailbox later and they are there, but I'm not holding my breath!
> 
> From what I'm reading, it seems to be a toss of a coin as to whether calling Member Services once you get your activation code enables you to learn your Membership # and therefore gain access to your account. To those who have been able to call MS and get this information, were your purchases direct or resale? We bought resale.
> 
> I might give a call later if we still don't have anything but I figured I'd ask so I could keep my expectations/potential excitement in check!



If I'm remembering right - with our first resale, that activation code letter was the only thing we ever got. We called member services with that to get the rest set up.


----------



## NikkiDP

gluestickgirl said:


> If I'm remembering right - with our first resale, that activation code letter was the only thing we ever got. We called member services with that to get the rest set up.



This is very vital information! I think I will definitely try calling tonight after work. I have not been patient since we closed


----------



## gluestickgirl

NikkiDP said:


> This is very vital information! I think I will definitely try calling tonight after work. I have not been patient since we closed



i hope i’m remembering right and that it worked! good luck! i think that last wait to get into your account is the hardest of the whole process.


----------



## jlmarr

Home: Wilderness Lodge Villas (BRV)
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title
Offer Made: 3/2
Offer accepted: 3/4
Sent to ROFR: 3/6
Passed ROFR: 3/26 (20 days!)
Closing Documents Received: 4/19 (24 days!)
Buyer's Closing Documents Returned: 4/20
Seller's Closing Documents Returned: 4/24
Closed: 4/29
Deed Recorded: 4/29
Closing documents in mail: 5/10
Welcome letter: 5/13

Tried to use the membership number to log in, but _no_ - you also need an activation code, and the office has already closed for the day.   Wow, is this frustrating!  Anyway, we're getting _so_ close.  Seemed to me that the 24 days from passing ROFR to receiving closing docs was excessive, but maybe that's typical for Fidelity.  Good info in the posts just above.


----------



## NikkiDP

gluestickgirl said:


> i hope i’m remembering right and that it worked! good luck! i think that last wait to get into your account is the hardest of the whole process.



Thanks! This wait has been torture haha. When we got our activation code I almost lost my mind haha


----------



## chicagoshannon

jlmarr said:


> Home: Wilderness Lodge Villas (BRV)
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer Made: 3/2
> Offer accepted: 3/4
> Sent to ROFR: 3/6
> Passed ROFR: 3/26 (20 days!)
> Closing Documents Received: 4/19 (24 days!)
> Buyer's Closing Documents Returned: 4/20
> Seller's Closing Documents Returned: 4/24
> Closed: 4/29
> Deed Recorded: 4/29
> Closing documents in mail: 5/10
> Welcome letter: 5/13
> 
> Tried to use the membership number to log in, but _no_ - you also need an activation code, and the office has already closed for the day.   Wow, is this frustrating!  Anyway, we're getting _so_ close.  Seemed to me that the 24 days from passing ROFR to receiving closing docs was excessive, but maybe that's typical for Fidelity.  Good info in the posts just above.


seems typical for them.  They also seem to close the office REALLY early.  I tried contacting them at 3pm one day and they were gone.  I"m still waiting to hear of our contract passed ROFR most people seem to have heard yesterday for the dates around mine.  But I think their office was closed already when Disney sent out the results.


----------



## GoofyCoaster

NikkiDP said:


> We got our activation code over the weekend but still no welcome package/member number, etc. I am really hoping that I open the mailbox later and they are there, but I'm not holding my breath!
> 
> From what I'm reading, it seems to be a toss of a coin as to whether calling Member Services once you get your activation code enables you to learn your Membership # and therefore gain access to your account. To those who have been able to call MS and get this information, were your purchases direct or resale? We bought resale.
> 
> I might give a call later if we still don't have anything but I figured I'd ask so I could keep my expectations/potential excitement in check!



We bought resale, got the activation code email. After waiting another 3 or 4 business days without receiving the welcome membership letter, I called member services. They would NOT help me on the phone. They told me to keep waiting for the letter. It was disappointing because we were going to WDW a couple days later and I wanted the electronic membership ID for access to top of the world lounge.
When we returned from our WDW  trip, the membership letter had arrived. It was dated the same day as the activation email. But I could not set up the online DVC account that same day since Member services was closed. You need a “club ID” number in addition to the membership number and the activation code. So you still have to call member service.


----------



## RamblinWreck

Passed ROFR on 4/17

Haven't received anything new since then.

It gets old, but it's nowhere near as stressful as waiting for an ROFR decision at least.

Broker is *************


----------



## katandmouse

NikkiDP said:


> We got our activation code over the weekend but still no welcome package/member number, etc. I am really hoping that I open the mailbox later and they are there, but I'm not holding my breath!
> 
> From what I'm reading, it seems to be a toss of a coin as to whether calling Member Services once you get your activation code enables you to learn your Membership # and therefore gain access to your account. To those who have been able to call MS and get this information, were your purchases direct or resale? We bought resale.
> 
> I might give a call later if we still don't have anything but I figured I'd ask so I could keep my expectations/potential excitement in check!





gluestickgirl said:


> If I'm remembering right - with our first resale, that activation code letter was the only thing we ever got. We called member services with that to get the rest set up.





GoofyCoaster said:


> We bought resale, got the activation code email. After waiting another 3 or 4 business days without receiving the welcome membership letter, I called member services. They would NOT help me on the phone. They told me to keep waiting for the letter. It was disappointing because we were going to WDW a couple days later and I wanted the electronic membership ID for access to top of the world lounge.
> When we returned from our WDW  trip, the membership letter had arrived. It was dated the same day as the activation email. But I could not set up the online DVC account that same day since Member services was closed. You need a “club ID” number in addition to the membership number and the activation code. So you still have to call member service.



Hi! We closed on our first resale contract last week (new members) and now I’m anxiously waiting to set up our account! Should I be looking for an email or letter with all the different numbers? Both?


----------



## GoofyCoaster

katandmouse said:


> Hi! We closed on our first resale contract last week (new members) and now I’m anxiously waiting to set up our account! Should I be looking for an email or letter with all the different numbers? Both?



Look for an email with the activation code and a snail mail welcome letter with your member number.


----------



## katandmouse

GoofyCoaster said:


> Look for an email with the activation code and a snail mail welcome letter with your member number.


Thanks!


----------



## jlmarr

jlmarr said:


> Tried to use the membership number to log in, but _no_ - you also need an activation code, and the office has already closed for the day.   Wow, is this frustrating!  Anyway, we're getting _so_ close.  Seemed to me that the 24 days from passing ROFR to receiving closing docs was excessive, but maybe that's typical for Fidelity.  Good info in the posts just above.



Ok, I called the 800 number then somehow got to Technical Assistance which was able to give me the member ID and activation code over the phone.  I had previously needed to provide my membership number (which was on the Welcome letter), phone number, and last 4 of my SSN.  With that I was able to set up the online account at https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com, and I'm good to go!


----------



## gluestickgirl

progress! update #1 - this is moving along faster than I expected it would w/ the delayed closing!

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC resale market
Title company: magical vacation title
Offer made: 3/25
Offer accepted: 3/25
Contract received and returned: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 4/9
Passed ROFR: 5/1
***can't close till 5/19/2019***
Closing docs received: 5/10
Buyers closing docs returned: 5/14 _(didn't expect them so quickly and had to make the funds liquid - HA)_
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed on site:
Contract visible on member site:
Points in account:
Welcome letter:


----------



## Bobb_o

Finally out of the title company's hands. I thought this would take about 2 months, not closer to 3 

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/16/19
Offer accepted: 3/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/19/19
Passed ROFR: 3/29/19
Closing docs received:4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/10/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/2/19 (Or earlier that was when I learned through email)
Closing: 5/14/19
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:


----------



## jodybird511

Final Final Update :

Home: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Marissa)
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/12/19
Offer accepted: 2/12/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/19
Passed ROFR: 3/4/19
Closing docs received: 4/5/2019
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/9/2019
Seller’s closing docs returned: 4/9/2019
Closing: 4/10/2019
Deed recorded on HI BOC site: 4/15/2019
Contract Visible on member site: 5/5/2019
Points in my account: 5/11/2019
Welcome letter received:  5/13/2019 (dated 5/4/2019)


----------



## kniquy

Figured  I would join in the waiting/closing time fun.   This is our second resale contract.  So far we have been very happy with Shontell at DVC by resale and with Attorney Sweets office.  Both are on their game and are prompt to respond to any questions. 

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/20/19
Passed ROFR: 5/8/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned:5/15/19
Funds sent:5/15/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/7/19 (Planned)
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## Marionnette

I never expected to pass ROFR and receive the estoppel all in just a little over 3 weeks of making my offer. Now to transfer funds from one account to another.

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/23/19
Offer accepted: 4/23/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
Closing docs received: 5/16/19
Closing docs returned:5/22/19
Funds sent:5/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/24/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/24/19
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## NikkiDP

GoofyCoaster said:


> We bought resale, got the activation code email. After waiting another 3 or 4 business days without receiving the welcome membership letter, I called member services. They would NOT help me on the phone. They told me to keep waiting for the letter. It was disappointing because we were going to WDW a couple days later and I wanted the electronic membership ID for access to top of the world lounge.
> When we returned from our WDW  trip, the membership letter had arrived. It was dated the same day as the activation email. But I could not set up the online DVC account that same day since Member services was closed. You need a “club ID” number in addition to the membership number and the activation code. So you still have to call member service.



We just got our welcome letter and I wasn't able to set up the account either. I unfortunately don't have time to call at the moment but it is a little irksome that the letter specifically says that you need your membership number to set up and mentions nothing about a club ID.


----------



## amytaylor6

Home: BCV - 200 points
Broker: Fidelity (Shawn Ray)
Title company: First American (Alice Bann)
Offer made: 4/1/19
Offer accepted: 4/1/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/3/19
Passed ROFR: 4/22/19
Closing docs received: 4/26/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 4/26/19, Rec'd by First American on 4/29/19 (w/cashier's check, via FedEx)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/30/19
Closing: 5/6/19
Deed on site: 5/7/19
Contract visible on member site: 5/11/19
Points in account: 5/14/19
Welcome letter: Received 5/18/19, dated 5/11/19

We had an excellent experience with Fidelity (Shawn Ray) and First American (Alice Bann). They were both very professional, responsive to questions, and proactively kept us notified of status and progress throughout the process. We were pleasantly surpised by how smoothly and quickly everything went, especially after waiting 32 days for each of our two previous attempts to be taken in ROFR.  We are already planning our Disney vacations with our points. Best wishes and Pixie Dust to each of you, too!


----------



## NikkiDP

FINAL UPDATE:

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/5/19
Offer accepted: 3/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/19
Passed ROFR: 3/19/19
Closing docs received: 4/12/19
Closing docs returned:4/21/19
Funds sent:4/21/19
Seller returned closing docs: 4/25/19
Closing: 5/6/19 (Planned)
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/6/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 5/11/19
Received Welcome Letter: 5/18/19 (dated 5/11/19)
Contract Visible on member site: 5/19/19 (possibly earlier but was only able to sign on today)
Points in my account: 5/19/19 (possibly earlier but was only able to sign on today)

SO EXCITED!


----------



## gluestickgirl

update #2 - into the final stretch!

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC resale market
Title company: magical vacation title
Offer made: 3/25
Offer accepted: 3/25
Contract received and returned: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 4/9
Passed ROFR: 5/1
***can't close till 5/19/2019***
Closing docs received: 5/10
Buyers closing docs returned: 5/14 _(didn't expect them so quickly and had to make the funds liquid - HA)_
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/14
Closing: 5/20
Deed on site: 5/21
Contract visible on member site:
Points in account:
Welcome letter:


----------



## jackieleanne

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Sales (Timeshare Store).
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/19
Offer accepted: 4/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1/19
Passed ROFR: 5/15/19
Closing docs received: 5/16/19
Closing docs returned:5/21/19(Fedex International)
Funds sent:5/23/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/25/19 (Planned Closing).
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Received Onetime Activation Code: ?
Received Welcome Letter: ?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## kniquy

Took forever for the USPS to deliver to the closing attorney.  I reached out to the closing Attny to find out an update on the sellers paperwork.  I was told they have an appointment with the notary -- so hopefully that means by early next week everything will be sent off to the county clerks office.  We shall see. 


Home: Poly
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/20/19
Passed ROFR: 5/8/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned:5/15/19
Funds sent:5/15/19 Funds received by closing Attny 5/20/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/7/19 (Planned)
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## Marionnette

Marionnette said:


> I never expected to pass ROFR and receive the estoppel all in just a little over 3 weeks of making my offer. Now to transfer funds from one account to another.
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23/19
> Offer accepted: 4/23/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
> Closing docs received: 5/16/19
> Closing docs returned:5/22/19
> Funds sent:5/22/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 5/24/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 5/24
> Contract Visible on member site: ?
> Points in my account: ?


Woot! Woot! My contract closed today! Just one month from offer to closing. And now the interminable wait for the contract to be added to my account and for the points to load.


----------



## pac1999

2nd contract.  Already had BWV direct.

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Store (Timeshare Store Inc)
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/27/19
Offer accepted: 3/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/29/19
Passed ROFR: 4/13/19
Closing docs received: 4/23/19
Closing docs returned:4/23/19
Had an error on documents noticed upon attempting to close 4/29
Updated Closing docs received: 4/30/19
updated Closing docs returned:4/30/19
Closing: 5/2/19
Contract Visible on member site: 5/8/2019
Points in my account: 5/15/2019
Welcome letter received: 5/17/2019 (dated 5/8)

Late afternoon on 5/8 when I logged on there was a second contract number with a picture of VGC. It showed no points until the afternoon of 5/15.


----------



## Bobb_o

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/16/19
Offer accepted: 3/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/19/19
Passed ROFR: 3/29/19
Closing docs received:4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/10/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/2/19 (Or earlier that was when I learned through email)
Closing: 5/14/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/15/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:
Member letter received:

So on the OC website I see the deed from the previous owner to me, is that what I'm looking for? Also I got the email with the code but called member services and told me they can do anything without my member/club ID.


----------



## katandmouse

Bobb_o said:


> So on the OC website I see the deed from the previous owner to me, is that what I'm looking for?


Yep!


Bobb_o said:


> Also I got the email with the code but called member services and told me they can do anything without my member/club ID.


The member # will come in a letter in the mail, but you’ll still have to call for your club ID. I called about 2 weeks after closing/deed recorded and they gave me everything over the phone (chose Option 2, Member Administration). So maybe you can try calling again in a couple days.


----------



## Bobb_o

katandmouse said:


> Yep!
> 
> The member # will come in a letter in the mail, but you’ll still have to call for your club ID. I called about 2 weeks after closing/deed recorded and they gave me everything over the phone (chose Option 2, Member Administration). So maybe you can try calling again in a couple days.



Thanks, if I don't see the mail in my USPS email for the day I'll try calling the.


----------



## princessbride6205

Adding on...we already own AKV with this UY, also via resales.

Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/25/19
Passed ROFR: 5/14/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned: 5/16/19
Money wired: 5/17/19
Closing: 5/21/19
Contract Visible on member site: ??
Points in my account: ??
Welcome letter received: ??


----------



## Stuart in Disney World

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC resale market
Title Company: Magic vacation title
Offer made: 4/8/19
Offer accepted: 4/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/10/19
Passed ROFR: 4/26/19
Closing docs received: 5/6/19
Closing docs returned: 5/7/19
Funds sent: 5/7/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/10/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Received Welcome Letter: ? Instead, I received an email from DVC thanking adding-on points on 5/22/19. My spouse will be the 1st-time buyer, but we have not received an activation letter or welcome letter yet.
Contract Visible on member site: 5/28/19 (possibly earlier but was only able to sign on today)
Points in my account: 5/28/19 (possibly earlier but was only able to sign on today)


----------



## Bobb_o

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/16/19
Offer accepted: 3/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/19/19
Passed ROFR: 3/29/19
Closing docs received:4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/10/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/2/19 (Or earlier that was when I learned through email)
Closing: 5/14/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/15/19
Contract Visible on member site: 5/28/2019 (First time I logged in)
Points in my account:
Member letter received:


----------



## scooba

*1st Update (61 days later)*

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/13//19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19 (received by title company 4/1/19)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/24/19?
Closing: 5/28/19 ("on or before" date for closing was 5/27/19, which was a holiday)
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Moocabn2258

*Final Update: *

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/7/19
Offer accepted: 3/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/12/19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 4/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 4/16/19
Contract Visible on member site: 4/26/19
Points in my account: 5/3/19
Member letter received: 5/11/19


----------



## Disney Doc07

Update

Home: AKV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Timeshare Resale Closing Services
Offer made: 4/25/19
Offer accepted: 4/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/19
Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
Closing docs received: 5/30/2019
Closing docs returned: 5/31/2019
Funds sent: 5/31/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 06/05/2019
Closing: Scheduled for 6/28/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## scooba

*2nd Update*

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/13//19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19 (received by title company 4/1/19)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/24/19?
Closing: 5/28/19 ("on or before" date for closing was 5/27/19, which was a holiday)
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/29/19
Contract Visible on member site: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Minniemoo15

Home: PVB
Broker: Resales DVC (They have been *amazing.*.. truly night and day from the broker we used with our first contract attempt that got taken last month)
Title company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/5/19
Offer accepted: 5/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/5/19
Passed ROFR: 5/21/19
Closing docs received: 5/28/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 5/30/19
Funds Sent: 5/30/19
Sellers closing docs returned: ???
Closing: ???
Deed on site: ???
Contract visible on member site: ???
Points in account: ???
Welcome letter: ???

This is all moving much more quickly than anticipated and I'm really pleased so far.


----------



## jackieleanne

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Sales (Timeshare Store).
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/19
Offer accepted: 4/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1/19
Passed ROFR: 5/15/19
Closing docs received: 5/16/19
Closing docs returned:5/21/19(Fedex International arrived with Broker: 31/5/19)
Funds sent:5/23/19
Seller returned closing docs: 5/29/19 (maybe before informed they had these).
Closing: 6/25/19 (Planned Closing). 5/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ? 6/1/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: ?
Received Welcome Letter: ?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?

Had my email today from Mason Title to say I've closed and everything's now been sent to Disney to complete. Was only planned to close on the 6/25. So far from offer to close 32 days.

DVC Store and Mason Title have been great.


----------



## princessbride6205

*UPDATE!*
Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/25/19
Passed ROFR: 5/14/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned: 5/16/19
Money wired: 5/17/19
Closing: 5/21/19
*Contract Visible on member site: 5/31/19*
Points in my account: ??
Welcome letter received: ??


----------



## Rush

princessbride6205 said:


> *UPDATE!*
> Home: PVB
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 4/17/19
> Offer accepted: 4/17/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/25/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/14/19
> Closing docs received: 5/14/19
> Closing docs returned: 5/16/19
> Money wired: 5/17/19
> Closing: 5/21/19
> *Contract Visible on member site: 5/31/19*
> Points in my account: ??
> Welcome letter received: ??


I owe you!  Our Poly contract in ROFR is identical to yours, in size and banked points, except ours is Feb UY. I used your price per point as my offer point, they were asking $165pp, I offered $145 like yours and held firm. They finally agreed and we are 12 days in on ROFR. Hoping the Poly passing trend continues!


----------



## princessbride6205

Rush said:


> I owe you!  Our Poly contract in ROFR is identical to yours, in size and banked points, except ours is Feb UY. I used your price per point as my offer point, they were asking $165pp, I offered $145 like yours and held firm. They finally agreed and we are 12 days in on ROFR. Hoping the Poly passing trend continues!


Yay for you! Glad to be a help! We were actually looking for a Feb and I gave up when I saw a great Oct. We already own both of those UY. Hope to see you around the Poly pool as fellow owners someday!


----------



## Bobb_o

Finally done!

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/16/19
Offer accepted: 3/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/19/19
Passed ROFR: 3/29/19
Closing docs received:4/5/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 4/10/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/2/19 (Or earlier that was when I learned through email)
Closing: 5/14/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/15/19
Contract Visible on member site: 5/24/19 (Member Admin confirmed when the registration email went out the account was active)
Points in my account: 6/4/19
Member letter received: 5/31/19

Thanks everyone for all the info in this thread


----------



## Minniemoo15

Home: PVB
Broker: Resales DVC
Title company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/5/19
Offer accepted: 5/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/5/19
Passed ROFR: 5/21/19
Closing docs received: 5/28/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 5/30/19
Funds Sent: 5/30/19
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/3/2019
Closing: 6/4/2019
Deed on site: 6/5/2019
Welcome letter: ???
Contract visible on member site: ???
Points in account: ???

So as a new DVC member, am I correct that my next step is to wait for a letter in the mail that will have my account number..then I call with that number to set up my online account and can book my first trip?


----------



## kniquy

Minniemoo15 said:


> Title company: Jeffrey Sweet


how has your experience been with using this closing company?  I feel like i have been pulling teeth to get updates.  Our closing date is tomorrow and all i could get for information yesterday is that we "should" be closing on Friday -- either we are or we aren't.  I can't understand the uncertainty in the response we got. It should be pretty black and white -- either the paperwork is all set and in order or it isn't.


----------



## Minniemoo15

kniquy said:


> how has your experience been with using this closing company?  I feel like i have been pulling teeth to get updates.  Our closing date is tomorrow and all i could get for information yesterday is that we "should" be closing on Friday -- either we are or we aren't.  I can understand the uncertainty in the response we got. It should be pretty black and white -- either the paperwork is all set and in order or it isn't.



Hmm, that's strange. They have been excellent with us in answering questions. I would maybe contact your broker for an update.


----------



## kniquy

Minniemoo15 said:


> Hmm, that's strange. They have been excellent with us in answering questions. I would maybe contact your broker for an update.


I did reach out to the broker and they were going to reach out to the sellers.  I think everything is on track, I guess we will find out tomorrow.  If the closing has to be extended I wonder if there is additional paperwork to be signed in order to agree with an extension of the closing?  

Thankfully we don't need to use the points until August, but it is such a tough waiting game.


----------



## kniquy

Just an update -- we seem to be moving at a snails pace.   But I guess everything is going as planned
Home: Poly
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/20/19
Passed ROFR: 5/8/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned:5/15/19
Funds sent:5/15/19
Seller signed closing docs: ? 5/29/19
Closing: 6/6/19 
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## katandmouse

Minniemoo15 said:


> So as a new DVC member, am I correct that my next step is to wait for a letter in the mail that will have my account number..then I call with that number to set up my online account and can book my first trip?


Hi, yes. You’ll get a letter with your member number and should get an email with an activation code (for some reason I never got an email though). You call Member Administration (option 2) and they’ll give you a club ID and help you set up your account. I actually called before our letter arrived (about 2 weeks after closing) because I was wondering about the process, and the CM gave me everything over the phone. She said my account was created in the system the week before (about 8 days after closing). Two days after I called, our letter arrived.   

Congrats and welcome, btw!


----------



## kniquy

When you are a current owner closing on a resale with the same UY (different resort) should i just eventually be able to see the new resort on my account online?  I'm guessing i will still get some sort of letter in the mail but i would imagine there is no real activation.  How long before it should appear online?


----------



## Marionnette

kniquy said:


> When you are a current owner closing on a resale with the same UY (different resort) should i just eventually be able to see the new resort on my account online?  I'm guessing i will still get some sort of letter in the mail but i would imagine there is no real activation.  How long before it should appear online?


The contract will first appear in your online account with no points loaded about 2-3 weeks after the deed is recorded. Don’t panic when you see this. It takes another 3-5 days for another CM to load the points.

And yes, you still get a welcome letter with your current membership number.


----------



## suemom2kay

Home: BCV
Broker: DVCStore (The Timeshare Store)
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 4/22/19
Offer accepted: 4/22/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/19 (delay due to MY travel schedule)
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19
Closing docs received: 5/24/19
Closing docs returned:5/27/19
Funds sent: 5/25/19 (wire)
Seller returned closing docs: 5/31/19
Closing: 6/5/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/6/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: TBD
Contract Visible on member site: TBD
Points in my account: TBD

As with the purchase and subsequent sale of my previous DVC contract The Timeshare Store was excellent, and FAST!!!  And Marcelo at Mason Title has Super Speed powers!


----------



## espov

Will update as process goes on— hopefully quickly 


Home: Poly
Broker: DVC resale market 
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/16/19
Offer accepted: 5/16/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/17/19
Passed ROFR: 6/4/19
Closing docs received: 6/5/19
Closing docs returned: 6/7/19 ( mailed out)
Funds sent: 6/7/19
Seller signed closing docs: ? 
Closing: ?
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## RamblinWreck

I just got my activation code email today! Does that mean I should be receiving my ID via snail mail soon?


----------



## Marionnette

Someone in Member Administration must be working Sundays. My new contract was not in my account this morning but it's there this afternoon! Still no points loaded, but I'm one step closer!

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/23/19
Offer accepted: 4/23/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
Closing docs received: 5/16/19
Closing docs returned:5/22/19
Funds sent:5/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/24/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/24/19
Contract Visible on member site: 6/09/19
Points in my account: ?


----------



## Rush

Marionnette said:


> Someone in Member Administration must be working Sundays. My new contract was not in my account this morning but it's there this afternoon! Still no points loaded, but I'm one step closer!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23/19
> Offer accepted: 4/23/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
> Closing docs received: 5/16/19
> Closing docs returned:5/22/19
> Funds sent:5/22/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 5/24/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 5/24/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/09/19
> Points in my account: ?


Our contract showed up on a Sunday at the end of April. I’m fairly sure someone works on this type of stuff over the weekends on a regular basis.  Our points showed up about 6 days later, on a Saturday I believe. You are almost there!


----------



## katrinameucci

Home resort: SS
Broker: Fidelity 
Title: First American

Offer- 3/11 
Offer accepted-3/12
Contracts received-3/14
Sent-3/14
Sellers sent-3/24
Sent to ROFR-3/25
Passed ROFR-4/5
Closing docs received-4/22
Sent closing docs-4/23
Buyers closing docs sent-5/13
Closed-5/17
Recorded on comptroller-5/20
Contract appeared-5/30
Welcome letter received(already a member)-6/7
Points loaded-6/9


----------



## kniquy

Hoping to see my contract on the OCC today.  We closed Thursday (6/6), but it still isn't showing up yet.  Seems weird as most of what i see reported here is that it shows up same day or by the next day.  I'll keep checking!


Home: Poly
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/20/19
Passed ROFR: 5/8/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned:5/15/19
Funds sent:5/15/19
Seller signed closing docs: ? 5/29/19
Closing: 6/6/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Already own BWV


Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity (Bonnie Krampe)
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/22/19
Offer accepted: 4/24/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/19 (buyer took a while to sign paperwork)
Passed ROFR: 5/14/19
Closing docs received: 6/5/19
Closing docs returned: 6/10/19
Funds sent: 6/10/19
Seller signed closing docs: 6/10/19 (they were there when ours got there)
Closing:  6/14/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?

I know some don't like First American.  They have been pretty good except taking almost 3 weeks to get us the closing paper work.  However that time frame was told to us at the beginning so we planned for that.  I guess if you don't want to wait the 3 weeks for closing docs request another title company.


----------



## gluestickgirl

FINAL UPDATE - we're all done! Just in time to book a trip in January. 

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC resale market
Title company: magical vacation title
Offer made: 3/25
Offer accepted: 3/25
Contract received and returned: 3/27
Sent to ROFR: 4/9
Passed ROFR: 5/1
**can't close till 5/19/2019**
Closing docs received: 5/10
Buyers closing docs returned: 5/14 _(didn't expect them so quickly and had to make the funds liquid - HA)_
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/14
Closing: 5/20
Deed on site: 5/21
Contract visible on member site: 5/31
Points in account: 6/11
Welcome letter: 6/8


----------



## princessbride6205

UPDATE!
We are existing members.
Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/25/19
Passed ROFR: 5/14/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned: 5/16/19
Money wired: 5/17/19
Closing: 5/21/19
Contract Visible on member site: 5/31/19
*Points in my account: 6/11/19*
Welcome letter received: ??


----------



## zapple

My first resale add-on is finally complete!!

Home: Boardwalk
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC (Bee Thaxton)
Title company: TRCS 
Offer made: 4/5
Offer accepted: 4/5
Contract received and returned: 4/5
Sent to ROFR: 4/8
Passed ROFR: 4/29
Closing docs received: 5/17
Buyers closing docs returned: 5/18
Funds received: 5/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/20
Closing: 5/22
Deed on site: 5/22
Contract visible on member site: 6/3
Points in account: 6/11
Welcome letter: 6/7
Deed received by mail: 6/7


----------



## kniquy

Finally the deed is on the OCC!!  We closed 6/6 and it finally appeared today  6/12.  It seems as things go -- each step seems to take longer than most, or it at least feels that way.  I'd imagine we'd see something online next week. 

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/20/19
Passed ROFR: 5/8/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned:5/15/19
Funds sent:5/15/19
Seller signed closing docs: ? 5/29/19
Closing: 6/6/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/12/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## princessbride6205

FINAL UPDATE! 
Not too bad, under 2 months from offer to points in our account. Other than the ROFR wait, the hardest part was waiting for the points to post to our account. We are trying to book a trip, so I was checking every day.

We are existing members - same use year, new home resort.

Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/25/19
Passed ROFR: 5/14/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned: 5/16/19
Money wired: 5/17/19
Closing: 5/21/19
Contract Visible on member site: 5/31/19
*Points in my account: 6/11/19
Welcome letter received: 6/8/19*


----------



## Rush

I’m not sure if this is new, or it’s common, but we apparently received the estoppel the same time they passed on ROFR.  Closing docs received the same day as well.  Depending on when the seller signs, we have a decent shot at the contract showing up in our account within 30 days of making the offer. 

Home: Poly (100 points, $145pp)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title (on my request)
Offer made: 5/19/19
Offer accepted: 5/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/22/19
Passed ROFR: 6/12/19
Closing docs received: 6/12/19
Closing docs returned: 6/12/19
Funds sent: 6/13/19
Seller signed closing docs: ? 
Closing: ?
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## denecarter

@Rush  My estoppel was the same date as my ROFR.  Everything has gone quickly except for my seller.


----------



## jackieleanne

Update

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Sales (Timeshare Store).
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/19
Offer accepted: 4/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1/19
Passed ROFR: 5/15/19
Closing docs received: 5/16/19
Closing docs returned:5/21/19(Fedex International arrived with Broker: 31/5/19)
Funds sent:5/23/19
Seller returned closing docs: 5/29/19 (maybe before informed they had these).
Closing: 6/25/19 (Planned Closing). 5/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site:  6/1/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:  6/12/19
Received Welcome Letter: ?
Contract Visible on member site: 6/13/19
Points in my account: ?


Edited: Got my login from member services. Now the wait for points!


----------



## Minniemoo15

Home: PVB
Broker: Resales DVC
Title company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/5/19
Offer accepted: 5/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/5/19
Passed ROFR: 5/21/19
Closing docs received: 5/28/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 5/30/19
Funds Sent: 5/30/19
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/3/2019
Closing: 6/4/2019
Deed on site: 6/5/2019
One Time Activation Code: 6/14/2019
Contract visible on member site: 6/14/2019
Welcome letter: ???
Points in account: ???

I received my Activation Code this afternoon via email - I called member administration and they gave me my member number. I was then able to log on for the first time...this is exciting! Now we wait for the points to be loaded...we want to book a March 2020 trip and rent out the extra points that expire Feb 2020 ASAP.


----------



## jlb727

Minniemoo15 said:


> I received my Activation Code this afternoon via email - I called member administration and they gave me my member number. I was then able to log on for the first time...this is exciting! Now we wait for the points to be loaded...we want to book a March 2020 trip and rent out the extra points that expire Feb 2020 ASAP.


I got my activation code and I called member services to get my member number, but they said they could not give it to me because the last four digits of my social security number were missing so they had no way to verify me. I'm a new member via resale. Has anyone had this happen or heard of it happening before?


----------



## Minniemoo15

jlb727 said:


> I got my activation code and I called member services to get my member number, but they said they could not give it to me because the last four digits of my social security number were missing so they had no way to verify me. I'm a new member via resale. Has anyone had this happen or heard of it happening before?



First I called Member Administration (option 2)  to get my member number. I needed my contract number (found on the signed agreement). They verified my name and address and wanted the sellers name. They did not ask for a social security number. But I am Canadian so maybe that is why.

They then transferred me to Member Services who used my member number to give me my club ID. They also gave me my activation code though I had already received it that afternoon.


----------



## jlb727

Minniemoo15 said:


> First I called Member Administration (option 2)  to get my member number. I needed my contract number (found on the signed agreement). They verified my name and address and wanted the sellers name. They did not ask for a social security number. But I am Canadian so maybe that is why.
> 
> They then transferred me to Member Services who used my member number to give me my club ID. They also gave me my activation code though I had already received it that afternoon.


THANK YOU! This was so helpful! I was able to get a member number following your directions, which allowed me to get more information without having to give my social security number. My points aren't loaded yet, but I'm having fun looking around on the website. We are also planning a March 2020 trip but to Saratoga Springs, and I'm just eager to get it booked! Thanks again!


----------



## Minniemoo15

jlb727 said:


> THANK YOU! This was so helpful! I was able to get a member number following your directions, which allowed me to get more information without having to give my social security number. My points aren't loaded yet, but I'm having fun looking around on the website. We are also planning a March 2020 trip but to Saratoga Springs, and I'm just eager to get it booked! Thanks again!



That’s great! I’m having a lot of fun exploring the website too. Hopefully it’s not too long and both of our points is loaded soon.


----------



## jackieleanne

jlb727 said:


> THANK YOU! This was so helpful! I was able to get a member number following your directions, which allowed me to get more information without having to give my social security number. My points aren't loaded yet, but I'm having fun looking around on the website. We are also planning a March 2020 trip but to Saratoga Springs, and I'm just eager to get it booked! Thanks again!





Minniemoo15 said:


> That’s great! I’m having a lot of fun exploring the website too. Hopefully it’s not too long and both of our points is loaded soon.



I'm doing the same, looking about and playing with quotes etc. I thought the wait for the other things was bad but it seems even worse now haha. Especially as I'm within the time frame for my booking.


----------



## suemom2kay

Yes, DVC Administration burning the Sunday oil.

Home: BCV
Broker: DVCStore (The Timeshare Store)
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 4/22/19
Offer accepted: 4/22/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/19 (delay due to MY travel schedule)
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19
Closing docs received: 5/24/19
Closing docs returned:5/27/19
Funds sent: 5/25/19 (wire)
Seller returned closing docs: 5/31/19
Closing: 6/5/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/6/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 9/16/19
Contract Visible on member site: 9/17/19 (I called cause I have NO PATIENCE! )
Points in my account: TBD


----------



## chicagoshannon

chicagoshannon said:


> Already own BWV
> 
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: Fidelity (Bonnie Krampe)
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 4/22/19
> Offer accepted: 4/24/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/30/19 (buyer took a while to sign paperwork)
> Passed ROFR: 5/14/19
> Closing docs received: 6/5/19
> Closing docs returned: 6/10/19
> Funds sent: 6/10/19
> Seller signed closing docs: 6/10/19 (they were there when ours got there)
> Closing:  6/14/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
> Received Onetime Activation Code:?
> Contract Visible on member site: ?
> Points in my account: ?
> 
> I know some don't like First American.  They have been pretty good except taking almost 3 weeks to get us the closing paper work.  However that time frame was told to us at the beginning so we planned for that.  I guess if you don't want to wait the 3 weeks for closing docs request another title company.


 updated.  Deed recorded today.  Now just wait for Disney.


----------



## espov

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC resale market 
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/16/19
Offer accepted: 5/16/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/17/19
Passed ROFR: 6/4/19
Closing docs received: 6/5/19
Closing docs returned: 6/12/19-(dropped off at Walgreens 6/7/19-didn't get picked up by FedEx til 6/10/19- won't be doing that again)
Funds sent: 6/7/19
Seller signed closing docs: recd 6/14/19
Closing: 6/17/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ? 

Now just waiting on Disney!!!


----------



## moxiemom

Already own direct OKW & VGF


Home: VGF
Broker: Fidelity (Shawn Ray)
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/12/19
Offer accepted: 2/13/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/21/19 
Passed ROFR: 3/6/19
Closing docs received: 3/26/19
Closing docs returned: 4/14/19 (there were errors....had wrong UY!)
Funds sent: 4/14/19
Seller signed closing docs: 6/10/19 (GEEZUS MARY & JOSEPH!!)
Closing: 6/17/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/18/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


Two and a half months for seller documents....I am so peeved  


There are 33 points that expire 7/31/19....hoping I'll be able to book a late July weekend still if I EVER see these points. Hopefully when Disney loads them, they will bank them for me but  as of now, can still book a July weekend at SSR or AKV


----------



## SG131

Minniemoo15 said:


> First I called Member Administration (option 2)  to get my member number. I needed my contract number (found on the signed agreement). They verified my name and address and wanted the sellers name. They did not ask for a social security number. But I am Canadian so maybe that is why.
> 
> They then transferred me to Member Services who used my member number to give me my club ID. They also gave me my activation code though I had already received it that afternoon.


Does this mean once my deed shows up on the website I can call Disney with my contract number and get a member account set up?


----------



## Minniemoo15

SG131 said:


> Does this mean once my deed shows up on the website I can call Disney with my contract number and get a member account set up?



You have to wait for Disney to transfer it over in their system... mine was about 10 days from posting on the website to Disney setting up my member number.


----------



## SG131

Minniemoo15 said:


> You have to wait for Disney to transfer it over in their system... mine was about 10 days from posting on the website to Disney setting up my member number.


So they set it up and then they send out an email? Sorry I didn’t want to jinx it so I didn’t look into this part of the process too much before putting in an offer!


----------



## espov

SG131 said:


> Does this mean once my deed shows up on the website I can call Disney with my contract number and get a member account set up?


I just called closing was yesterday and still not in their system. However, the girl (Ebony) was very willing to help me. She searched by contract and by my name. I think had the information hit their system she would have given me the member id. After she searched, she asked another coworker for the process in resale ( to be able to tell me whether the member # would come via email or mail). Which they told her I have to wait for mail yet I think as long as you get someone who is willing to search and the info transferred; they will help you.


----------



## SG131

espov said:


> I just called closing was yesterday and still not in their system. However, the girl (Ebony) was very willing to help me. She searched by contract and by my name. I think had the information hit their system she would have given me the member id. After she searched, she asked another coworker for the process in resale ( to be able to tell me whether the member # would come via email or mail). Which they told her I have to wait for mail yet I think as long as you get someone who is willing to search and the info transferred; they will help you.


That’s great to hear, thanks. I’ll wait a few days and then try to call. I’m really hoping points are loaded before the 7 month window opens for late Feb. There are 150 that must be used by April.


----------



## Minniemoo15

SG131 said:


> So they set it up and then they send out an email? Sorry I didn’t want to jinx it so I didn’t look into this part of the process too much before putting in an offer!



Yes they set it up then that afternoon I got an email with a one time activation quote. At that point I called and got my member number.


----------



## jlb727

For me, the longest part of the process has been waiting on Disney to record my contract, assign me a member number, and load my points into the website. It seems like it’s been taking forever!


----------



## jackieleanne

jlb727 said:


> For me, the longest part of the process has been waiting on Disney to record my contract, assign me a member number, and load my points into the website. It seems like it’s been taking forever!



Yes it feels like it's taking forever for me too.


----------



## Marionnette

jlb727 said:


> For me, the longest part of the process has been waiting on Disney to record my contract, assign me a member number, and load my points into the website. It seems like it’s been taking forever!


It’s been the longest step in the whole process for me. It took 16 days following closing/deed recording for Disney to add the contract to my account. It has been another 10 days and the points still are not there! It only took 31 days from offer to closing.


----------



## SG131

Home: Boardwalk
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Jeffrey Sweets
Offer made: 5/19
Offer accepted: 5/20
Contract received and returned: 5/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/22
Passed ROFR: 6/12
Closing docs received: 6/12
Buyers closing docs returned: 6/13
Funds received: 6/13
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/17
Closing: 6/18
Deed on site: 6/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: ?
Received Welcome Letter: ?
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## jackieleanne

Marionnette said:


> It’s been the longest step in the whole process for me. It took 16 days following closing/deed recording for Disney to add the contract to my account. It has been another 10 days and the points still are not there! It only took 31 days from offer to closing.



Wow I'm shocked you still haven't had anything yet. Hopefully you will today.


----------



## suemom2kay

moxiemom said:


> Already own direct OKW & VGF
> 
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: Fidelity (Shawn Ray)
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/12/19
> Offer accepted: 2/13/19
> Sent to ROFR: 2/21/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/6/19
> Closing docs received: 3/26/19
> Closing docs returned: 4/14/19 (there were errors....had wrong UY!)
> Funds sent: 4/14/19
> Seller signed closing docs: 6/10/19 (GEEZUS MARY & JOSEPH!!)
> Closing: 6/17/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/18/19
> Received Onetime Activation Code:?
> Contract Visible on member site: ?
> Points in my account: ?
> 
> 
> Two and a half months for seller documents....I am so peeved
> 
> 
> There are 33 points that expire 7/31/19....hoping I'll be able to book a late July weekend still if I EVER see these points. Hopefully when Disney loads them, they will bank them for me but  as of now, can still book a July weekend at SSR or AKV


Man!  That is ridiculous.  I'd be pretty peeved too!  What was your original closing date supposed to be?


----------



## suemom2kay

Minniemoo15 said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 5/5/19
> Offer accepted: 5/5/19
> Sent to ROFR: 5/5/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/21/19
> Closing docs received: 5/28/19
> Buyers closing docs returned: 5/30/19
> Funds Sent: 5/30/19
> Sellers closing docs returned: 6/3/2019
> Closing: 6/4/2019
> Deed on site: 6/5/2019
> One Time Activation Code: 6/14/2019
> Contract visible on member site: 6/14/2019
> Welcome letter: ???
> Points in account: ???
> 
> I received my Activation Code this afternoon via email - I called member administration and they gave me my member number. I was then able to log on for the first time...this is exciting! Now we wait for the points to be loaded...we want to book a March 2020 trip and rent out the extra points that expire Feb 2020 ASAP.



I'm in the same boat.  I also have 150 points expiring Feb 2020.  Want to book a couple nights in July (don't care where) and I currently was able to add a waitlist for 2 nights in September Epcot resorts.  Once I have my points, I'll book 2 nights if available at Animal Kingdom as a backup for my waitlists which are not likely to come through.  Then I plan on renting any 2019 expiring points and bank some extra.  This contract was loaded.  I HATE waiting for Disney to load the points.  Someone call them and tell them to hurry up!


----------



## SG131

suemom2kay said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I also have 150 points expiring Feb 2020.  Want to book a couple nights in July (don't care where) and I currently was able to add a waitlist for 2 nights in September Epcot resorts.  Once I have my points, I'll book 2 nights if available at Animal Kingdom as a backup for my waitlists which are not likely to come through.  Then I plan on renting any 2019 expiring points and bank some extra.  This contract was loaded.  I HATE waiting for Disney to load the points.  Someone call them and tell them to hurry up!


I've got 150 points expiring in April.  I'd really like to try to stay at the Boardwalk for a short trip in late Feb, which I know will be tough but with the contract being fully loaded I have enough points to play around with dates, views and room type.  I'd love to try to set something up prior to the 7 month window hitting......  I know, its all very wishful thinking.......


----------



## Marionnette

jackieleanne said:


> Wow I'm shocked you still haven't had anything yet. Hopefully you will today.



Of course, right after complaining here, my points loaded! I was able to bank the 2018 points and I applied the banked 2017 points to an existing reservation. Heavy sigh of relief!

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/23/19
Offer accepted: 4/23/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
Closing docs received: 5/16/19
Closing docs returned:5/22/19
Funds sent:5/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/24/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/24/19
Contract Visible on member site: 6/09/19
Points in my account: 6/19/19


----------



## jackieleanne

Marionnette said:


> Of course, right after complaining here, my points loaded! I was able to bank the 2018 points and I applied the banked 2017 points to an existing reservation. Heavy sigh of relief!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23/19
> Offer accepted: 4/23/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
> Closing docs received: 5/16/19
> Closing docs returned:5/22/19
> Funds sent:5/22/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 5/24/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 5/24/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/09/19
> Points in my account: 6/19/19



Yay glad you managed to get it sorted finally! Hopefully mine will appear soon.


----------



## moxiemom

suemom2kay said:


> Man!  That is ridiculous.  I'd be pretty peeved too!  What was your original closing date supposed to be?


No later than 75 days is what the contract says so early May? Ugh. The contract advertised in February with these 33 points was a nice bonus, but they have mostly screwed me out of using them. I was originally going I could use them in my May trip to add a day or two at WDW or Vero even.


----------



## scooba

jackieleanne said:


> Yay glad you managed to get it sorted finally! Hopefully mine will appear soon.



I'm also waiting for points to appear.  I called Member Admin earlier to see if I could learn anything, and was told that points should appear 7 to 10 business days after the contract is entered in to the system.  The entry date for my contract was June 11 (I got the one-time activation code email on June 10), so I'm expecting the points to show up sometime between tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## espov

scooba said:


> I'm also waiting for points to appear.  I called Member Admin earlier to see if I could learn anything, and was told that points should appear 7 to 10 business days after the contract is entered in to the system.  The entry date for my contract was June 11 (I got the one-time activation code email on June 10), so I'm expecting the points to show up sometime between tomorrow and Tuesday.


The code comes from Disney his mail or email? I’m a first time resale buyer


----------



## scooba

espov said:


> The code comes from Disney his mail or email? I’m a first time resale buyer



The one-time activation code comes in an email.  After that you will get a letter in the mail that will have a membership number.  With that number, you can call Member Administration to get your Club ID number, which you will use along with the one-time authentication code to create your "My DVC" account.


----------



## jlb727

scooba said:


> After that you will get a letter in the mail that will have a membership number.


It has been over 2 weeks since my deed was recorded in OC, and I never got that letter. I got the email and I had to call for my member number. I’ve seen reports that other people never got a letter, either.


----------



## scooba

*Final Update*:

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/10/19
Offer accepted: 3/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 3/13//19
Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
Closing docs received: 3/28/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19 (received by title company 4/1/19)
Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/24/19?
Closing: 5/28/19 ("on or before" date for closing was 5/27/19, which was a holiday)
Deed recorded on OC site: 5/29/19
One-time code email: 6/10/19
Membership number letter received: 6/17/19
Points in my account: 6/19/19

Time elapsed = 101 days

Notes:
1. GMail sent the email with the activation code straight to the spam folder. 
2. DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title were both good.  No complaints
3. The seller took two months to send in the closing documents.  In this case the seller had bought the contract directly from Disney and financed most of it.  She listed it less than two years later, and the amount left on the loan was greater than the resale price, so the seller had to pay down the loan before the closing could take place.
4. Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread.  The information has been invaluable.


----------



## espov

scooba said:


> The one-time activation code comes in an email.  After that you will get a letter in the mail that will have a membership number.  With that number, you can call Member Administration to get your Club ID number, which you will use along with the one-time authentication code to create your "My DVC" account.


How long after the deed does it take for the email?


----------



## suemom2kay

Marionnette said:


> Of course, right after complaining here, my points loaded! I was able to bank the 2018 points and I applied the banked 2017 points to an existing reservation. Heavy sigh of relief!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23/19
> Offer accepted: 4/23/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
> Closing docs received: 5/16/19
> Closing docs returned:5/22/19
> Funds sent:5/22/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 5/24/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 5/24/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/09/19
> Points in my account: 6/19/19


Good for you!  Have fun!


moxiemom said:


> No later than 75 days is what the contract says so early May? Ugh. The contract advertised in February with these 33 points was a nice bonus, but they have mostly screwed me out of using them. I was originally going I could use them in my May trip to add a day or two at WDW or Vero even.


Not sure if it is worth it, but I would definitely complain to your broker about the delay.  It could actually cost you money.  Hope you can find a last minute use for those points!


----------



## suemom2kay

scooba said:


> *Final Update*:
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/10/19
> Offer accepted: 3/10/19
> Sent to ROFR: 3/13//19
> Passed ROFR: 3/26/19
> Closing docs received: 3/28/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 3/29/19 (received by title company 4/1/19)
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/24/19?
> Closing: 5/28/19 ("on or before" date for closing was 5/27/19, which was a holiday)
> Deed recorded on OC site: 5/29/19
> One-time code email: 6/10/19
> Membership number letter received: 6/17/19
> Points in my account: 6/19/19
> 
> Time elapsed = 101 days
> 
> Notes:
> 1. GMail sent the email with the activation code straight to the spam folder.
> 2. DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title were both good.  No complaints
> 3. The seller took two months to send in the closing documents.  In this case the seller had bought the contract directly from Disney and financed most of it.  She listed it less than two years later, and the amount left on the loan was greater than the resale price, so the seller had to pay down the loan before the closing could take place.
> 4. Thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread.  The information has been invaluable.


Crazy!


----------



## suemom2kay

espov said:


> How long after the deed does it take for the email?


Took about 10 days for me.


----------



## Noah_t

Marionnette said:


> Of course, right after complaining here, my points loaded! I was able to bank the 2018 points and I applied the banked 2017 points to an existing reservation. Heavy sigh of relief!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23/19
> Offer accepted: 4/23/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
> Closing docs received: 5/16/19
> Closing docs returned:5/22/19
> Funds sent:5/22/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 5/24/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 5/24/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/09/19
> Points in my account: 6/19/19



I am in the same boat and hoping my points will show up sometime before July 21 so I can book a week.   I am glad it worked out for you!


----------



## kniquy

I already own AK, so on my main DVC page it shows a picture of kidani. This morning was the most magical moment.  I login to my account and the picture that appears is that of the Polynesian at sunset.  So beautiful and one step closer to getting our points.


Home: Poly
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 4/17/19
Offer accepted: 4/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/20/19
Passed ROFR: 5/8/19
Closing docs received: 5/14/19
Closing docs returned:5/15/19
Funds sent:5/15/19
Seller signed closing docs: ? 5/29/19
Closing: 6/6/19 
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/12/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: 6/20/19
Points in my account: ?


----------



## espov

kniquy said:


> I already own AK, so on my main DVC page it shows a picture of kidani. This morning was the most magical moment.  I login to my account and the picture that appears is that of the Polynesian at sunset.  So beautiful and one step closer to getting our points.
> 
> 
> Home: Poly
> Broker: DVC by Resale
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 4/17/19
> Offer accepted: 4/17/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/20/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/8/19
> Closing docs received: 5/14/19
> Closing docs returned:5/15/19
> Funds sent:5/15/19
> Seller signed closing docs: ? 5/29/19
> Closing: 6/6/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/12/19
> Received Onetime Activation Code:?
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/20/19
> Points in my account: ?


I have a question-- not sure this is the place but I'd appreciate any help. So I recently closed on a 100pts PVB and I am waiting ROFR for an additional 50 pt PVB. I want to buy direct as well as lock in the perks. Is there any truth that purchasing direct while in ROFR could help speed up ROFR. I read a post that one gentleman has a ROFR contract pass in 2 days; he mentioned he thought it was bc he was buying direct as well.


----------



## kniquy

espov said:


> I want to buy direct as well as lock in the perks. Is there any truth that purchasing direct while in ROFR could help speed up ROFR. I read a post that one gentleman has a ROFR contract pass in 2 days; he mentioned he thought it was bc he was buying direct as well.


I would say no.  I don't think it will speed up anything.  I would be hesitant about spending so much money on a direct contract just for perks.   The value of the perks really does not add up with what you would save buying resale.  Are you looking to add on direct at Poly?  If so, that is one of the highest direct pricing ($235 per point).  If I went direct for my 100 point poly contract this would have cost me an extra $9000.  None of the so called perks are worth that kind of extra money.  

Just really look at the extra money you are spending and if it is really worth it for the "perks".


----------



## espov

kniquy said:


> I would say no.  I don't think it will speed up anything.  I would be hesitant about spending so much money on a direct contract just for perks.   The value of the perks really does not add up with what you would save buying resale.  Are you looking to add on direct at Poly?  If so, that is one of the highest direct pricing ($235 per point).  If I went direct for my 100 point poly contract this would have cost me an extra $9000.  None of the so called perks are worth that kind of extra money.
> 
> Just really look at the extra money you are spending and if it is really worth it for the "perks".


no, i was going to add on at OKW bc of the lower cost per point and that fact that it has a 2057 exp date. Was thinking about this for the perks esp now that the annual passes for out of state has increased; and to bank and borrow those points and be able to use at new resorts.


----------



## suemom2kay

kniquy said:


> I would say no.  I don't think it will speed up anything.  I would be hesitant about spending so much money on a direct contract just for perks.   The value of the perks really does not add up with what you would save buying resale.  Are you looking to add on direct at Poly?  If so, that is one of the highest direct pricing ($235 per point).  If I went direct for my 100 point poly contract this would have cost me an extra $9000.  None of the so called perks are worth that kind of extra money.
> 
> Just really look at the extra money you are spending and if it is really worth it for the "perks".


Actually buying resale is not ALWAYS a better deal.  For the record, I have not yet bought direct, but I plan to very soon.


BWV (Resale)9375​23​$407.61​OKW (Direct)11700​38​$307.89​

In the comparison above, (all closing costs aside) OKW costs $2325 MORE than BWV.  But cost per year is actually about $100 less.  If you add in a savings of even $200 for 23 years for AP discount, that is an additional savings of $4600.

And for transparency, I saved $12,750 buying 150 BCV points resale.  If one chooses their direct purchase carefully, they can really make out.

As long as one goes into buying direct knowing that perks can change any time, it is not a bad deal.  Even buying direct though, I would caution a buyer to BUY WHERE ONE WANTS TO STAY.  I personally don't care for OKW one bit so I would never buy there and hope I can stay somewhere else on those points.

Even CCV is not a bad deal due to the length of the contract.


CCV (Direct)14100​49​$287.76​

IMHO a blanket resale isn't always cheaper.  Once one has that maiden direct contract, by all means never buy direct again.


----------



## SG131

suemom2kay said:


> Actually buying resale is not ALWAYS a better deal.  For the record, I have not yet bought direct but, I plan to very soon.
> 
> 
> BWV (Resale)9375​23​$407.61​OKW (Direct)11700​38​$307.89​
> 
> In the comparison above, (all closing costs aside) OKW costs $2325 MORE than BWV.  But cost per year is actually about $100 less.  If you add in a savings of even $200 for 23 years for AP discount, that is an additional savings of $4600.
> 
> As long as one goes into buying direct, knowing that perks can change any time it is not a bad deal.  Even buying direct though, I would caution a buyer to BUY WHERE ONE WANTS TO STAY.  I personally don't care for OKW one bit so I would never buy there and hope I can stay somewhere else on those points.
> 
> Even CCV is not a bad deal due to the length of the contract.
> 
> 
> CCV (Direct)14100​49​$287.76​
> 
> IMHO a blanket resale isn't always cheaper.  Once one has that maiden direct contract, by all means never buy direct again.


And there-in lies the real problem.  I don't want to buy DVC to be stuck at OKW or SSR all the time because I don't ever go to disney springs.  But comparing apples to apples knowing I wanted boardwalk, it was definitely cheaper buying resale than direct.


----------



## suemom2kay

SG131 said:


> And there-in lies the real problem.  I don't want to buy DVC to be stuck at OKW or SSR all the time because I don't ever go to disney springs.  But comparing apples to apples knowing I wanted boardwalk, it was definitely cheaper buying resale than direct.



Absolutely!  When I do buy my contract (hopefully next year) I will probably buy at AKV.  It will cost me more than SSR or OKW but it has a lot of use years and I love that resort!  It is my 3rd place due to BCV and BWV's close proximity to EP and DHS.


----------



## espov

suemom2kay said:


> Absolutely!  When I do buy my contract (hopefully next year) I will probably buy at AKV.  It will cost me more than SSR or OKW but it has a lot of use years and I love that resort!  It is my 3rd place due to BCV and BWV's close proximity to EP and DHS.




I agree with everything both said assuming my 2nd PVB contract passes ROFR, I will have 150 pts resale at Polynesian same use year. We are not the travel every year to same destination however that might change but those points will get us just what we want for Polynesian to be close to MK as I have a 1 year old( the extra shower doesn't hurt). I never stayed at BCV or BWV but if I do buy there it will be resale (I will not pay direct prices for a contract worth 20 years). I don’t mind SSR bc the proximity to Disney Springs however OKW would give us extra years. And between all the points we would have (150 resale and 75 direct); we should be able to take extended family to stay with us,I rather use less points staying at one of those(SSR or OKW) since they use least amount of points. I would aslo try my luck at 7 month try out some of the new resorts with those direct points( with banking and borrowing). And if we ever do get to stay a few days in BWV or BCV and find that we absolutely must stay there; we will buy resale there for home resort advantage. I think those contracts will give us the flexibility for my family. If there is another route you’d take I’d appreciate reading.


----------



## Jkarrows

Is there a time limit for the seller to send back the signed docs?


----------



## suemom2kay

Jkarrows said:


> Is there a time limit for the seller to send back the signed docs?


They have to return on or before closing date as far as I know.


----------



## suemom2kay

espov said:


> I agree with everything both said assuming my 2nd PVB contract passes ROFR, I will have 150 pts resale at Polynesian same use year. We are not the travel every year to same destination however that might change but those points will get us just what we want for Polynesian to be close to MK as I have a 1 year old( the extra shower doesn't hurt). I never stayed at BCV or BWV but if I do buy there it will be resale (I will not pay direct prices for a contract worth 20 years). I don’t mind SSR bc the proximity to Disney Springs however OKW would give us extra years. And between all the points we would have (150 resale and 75 direct); we should be able to take extended family to stay with us,I rather use less points staying at one of those(SSR or OKW) since they use least amount of points.I would aslo try my luck at 7 month try out some of the new resorts with those direct points( with banking and borrowing). And if we ever do get to stay a few days in BWV or BCV and find that we absolutely must stay there; we will buy resale there for home resort advantage. I think those contracts will give us the flexibility for my family. If there is another route you’d take I’d appreciate reading.


I crunched the numbers for direct on a few different resorts.  No fancy accounting.  I just took cost of contract (not accounting for interest if loan is involved or closing costs).

BCV is bold cause HOLY COW!  CCV is a great value but although I LOVE the look of the resort and the rooms there, I thought the pool was way too small and I did not have the best experience with boat service there.  I can't imagine that has improved with the additional units they added with CCV.  I think AKV makes for a great direct contract.  It is an awesome resort to stay at and even if you don't get a Savannah view, there are so many places to watch the animals, and programs for the kiddos (and adults) to learn more.  So when we buy direct, I'm strongly leading toward AKV.  Regardless, my numbers are as follows.


AKV$           13,20038​$347.37​AUL$           14,10043​$327.91​CCV$           14,10049​$287.76​Old Key West$           11,70038​$307.89​SSR$           12,00035​$342.86​*BCV** $          16,875**23*​$*733.70*​BWV$             9,37523​$407.61​


----------



## jackieleanne

Final Update: 

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Sales (Timeshare Store).
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/19
Offer accepted: 4/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1/19
Passed ROFR: 5/15/19
Closing docs received: 5/16/19
Closing docs returned:5/21/19(Fedex International arrived with Broker: 31/5/19)
Funds sent:5/23/19
Seller returned closing docs: 5/29/19 (maybe before informed they had these).
Closing: 6/25/19 (Planned Closing). 5/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/1/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 6/12/19
Received Welcome Letter: 6/17/19
Contract Visible on member site: 6/13/19 (first time could check on ringing for numbers).
Points in my account: 6/20/19

Points had appeared when I woke up this morning so must have been done overnight. First welcome home trip!


----------



## Minniemoo15

jackieleanne said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Sales (Timeshare Store).
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 4/30/19
> Offer accepted: 4/30/19
> Sent to ROFR: 5/1/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/15/19
> Closing docs received: 5/16/19
> Closing docs returned:5/21/19(Fedex International arrived with Broker: 31/5/19)
> Funds sent:5/23/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/29/19 (maybe before informed they had these).
> Closing: 6/25/19 (Planned Closing). 5/31/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/1/19
> Received Onetime Activation Code: 6/12/19
> Received Welcome Letter: 6/17/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/13/19 (first time could check on ringing for numbers).
> Points in my account: 6/20/19
> 
> Points had appeared when I woke up this morning so must have been done overnight. First welcome home trip!


Congratulations! We received our activation code a couple of days after you so I'm hoping our points appear soon, too!


----------



## jackieleanne

Minniemoo15 said:


> Congratulations! We received our activation code a couple of days after you so I'm hoping our points appear soon, too!



Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## suemom2kay

jackieleanne said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Sales (Timeshare Store).
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 4/30/19
> Offer accepted: 4/30/19
> Sent to ROFR: 5/1/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/15/19
> Closing docs received: 5/16/19
> Closing docs returned:5/21/19(Fedex International arrived with Broker: 31/5/19)
> Funds sent:5/23/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/29/19 (maybe before informed they had these).
> Closing: 6/25/19 (Planned Closing). 5/31/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/1/19
> Received Onetime Activation Code: 6/12/19
> Received Welcome Letter: 6/17/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/13/19 (first time could check on ringing for numbers).
> Points in my account: 6/20/19
> 
> Points had appeared when I woke up this morning so must have been done overnight. First welcome home trip!


Welcome Home!  my contact visible 6/16 so hopefully only a few more days for me!


----------



## espov

suemom2kay said:


> I crunched the numbers for direct on a few different resorts.  No fancy accounting.  I just took cost of contract (not accounting for interest if loan is involved or closing costs).
> 
> BCV is bold cause HOLY COW!  CCV is a great value but although I LOVE the look of the resort and the rooms there, I thought the pool was way too small and I did not have the best experience with boat service there.  I can't imagine that has improved with the additional units they added with CCV.  I think AKV makes for a great direct contract.  It is an awesome resort to stay at and even if you don't get a Savannah view, there are so many places to watch the animals, and programs for the kiddos (and adults) to learn more.  So when we buy direct, I'm strongly leading toward AKV.  Regardless, my numbers are as follows.
> 
> 
> AKV$           13,20038​$347.37​AUL$           14,10043​$327.91​CCV$           14,10049​$287.76​Old Key West$           11,70038​$307.89​SSR$           12,00035​$342.86​*BCV** $          16,875**23*​$*733.70*​BWV$             9,37523​$407.61​


After further research on resorts hubby wants direct to be AKV. We almost def can get OKW and SSR but akv might be harder so we’ll get the 75 direct at AKV just like you. Thanks for all the back and further it really helps to make decisions talking to others in a similar situation.


----------



## suemom2kay

espov said:


> After further research on resorts hubby wants direct to be AKV. We almost def can get OKW and SSR but akv might be harder so we’ll get the 75 direct at AKV just like you. Thanks for all the back and further it really helps to make decisions talking to others in a similar situation.


Absolutely!  We gotta help each other out!


----------



## jlb727

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/22/19
Offer accepted: 4/22/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/25/19
Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
Closing docs received: 5/22/19
Closing docs returned: 5/28/19 (delay was our fault-we got busy with end of the school year and Mem. Day weekend)
Funds sent: 5/28/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/4/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 6/13/19
Contract Visible on member site: 6/14/19
Received welcome letter: 6/21/19
Points in my account: ???

I’m still waiting for my points! Member Admin told me I’d probably have them today when I called, but no luck so far.


----------



## sethschroeder

suemom2kay said:


> I crunched the numbers for direct on a few different resorts.  No fancy accounting.  I just took cost of contract (not accounting for interest if loan is involved or closing costs).
> 
> BCV is bold cause HOLY COW!  CCV is a great value but although I LOVE the look of the resort and the rooms there, I thought the pool was way too small and I did not have the best experience with boat service there.  I can't imagine that has improved with the additional units they added with CCV.  I think AKV makes for a great direct contract.  It is an awesome resort to stay at and even if you don't get a Savannah view, there are so many places to watch the animals, and programs for the kiddos (and adults) to learn more.  So when we buy direct, I'm strongly leading toward AKV.  Regardless, my numbers are as follows.
> 
> 
> AKV$           13,20038​$347.37​AUL$           14,10043​$327.91​CCV$           14,10049​$287.76​Old Key West$           11,70038​$307.89​SSR$           12,00035​$342.86​*BCV** $          16,875**23*​$*733.70*​BWV$             9,37523​$407.61​



How is BWV less? What are those numbers coming from? So you pay 13k at AKV vs BWV 9k for what?


----------



## espov

sethschroeder said:


> How is BWV less? What are those numbers coming from? So you pay 13k at AKV vs BWV 9k for what?


She is getting these total by purchasing the 75 points direct next is the amt of years left on contract. Last column is the total price for 75 pts at each resort divided by the amount of years left to get the per year cost.


----------



## crvetter

espov said:


> She is getting these total by purchasing the 75 points direct next is the amt of years left on contract. Last column is the total price for 75 pts at each resort divided by the amount of years left to get the per year cost.


I think the confusion is that BWV is 190 a point by AKV is 176, so AKV should be cheaper than BWV. I think the BWV number is incorrect and should be 14,250 split to a cost of 619.57 a year.


----------



## sethschroeder

crvetter said:


> I think the confusion is that BWV is 190 a point by AKV is 176, so AKV should be cheaper than BWV. I think the BWV number is incorrect and should be 14,250 split to a cost of 619.57 a year.



Correct that is why I was confused.


----------



## suemom2kay

sethschroeder said:


> How is BWV less? What are those numbers coming from? So you pay 13k at AKV vs BWV 9k for what?


Whoops. That was BWV resale at 125. Shouldn’t have been in there. I think in the original post he was buying BWV resale. BWV definitely NOT less.


----------



## suemom2kay

Correct figures for 75 BWV direct are...

BWV $14,250/23 years $619.57/year. 

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## sethschroeder

suemom2kay said:


> Correct figures for 75 BWV direct are...
> 
> BWV $14,250/23 years $619.57/year.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!



Haha no worries just wondering if I missed something.


----------



## suemom2kay

sethschroeder said:


> Haha no worries just wondering if I missed something.


Don’t we all wish!  That would be a sweet 2019 direct price!


----------



## wolfawk

I'm not sure what anybody else is experience is like with getting points loaded once they've made their DVC resale purchase. However we just bought a resale AKV and I have called off and on for the last couple of weeks, each time being super nice asking how their day is going before I asked them to assist me. We closed on June 1st the deed was recorded on June 5th, we received our email to login to the website on June 14th, but we're told that our points would not be loaded until next week. I explained to member services that I am trying to book a trip for end of January to get ahead of those who would be booking in the seven-month window to ensure that we got a room at our home resort for our first day. member services put me on hold for about 5 minutes went ahead and manually loaded our points and made the reservation for me. Talk about magical service.


----------



## suemom2kay

wolfawk said:


> I'm not sure what anybody else is experience is like with getting points loaded once they've made their DVC resale purchase. However we just bought a resale AKV and I have called off and on for the last couple of weeks, each time being super nice asking how their day is going before I asked them to assist me. We closed on June 1st the deed was recorded on June 5th, we received our email to login to the website on June 14th, but we're told that our points would not be loaded until next week. I explained to member services that I am trying to book a trip for end of January to get ahead of those who would be booking in the seven-month window to ensure that we got a room at our home resort for our first day. member services put me on hold for about 5 minutes went ahead and manually loaded our points and made the reservation for me.Talk about magical service.


That's great!


----------



## Noah_t

wolfawk said:


> I'm not sure what anybody else is experience is like with getting points loaded once they've made their DVC resale purchase. However we just bought a resale AKV and I have called off and on for the last couple of weeks, each time being super nice asking how their day is going before I asked them to assist me. We closed on June 1st the deed was recorded on June 5th, we received our email to login to the website on June 14th, but we're told that our points would not be loaded until next week. I explained to member services that I am trying to book a trip for end of January to get ahead of those who would be booking in the seven-month window to ensure that we got a room at our home resort for our first day. member services put me on hold for about 5 minutes went ahead and manually loaded our points and made the reservation for me. Talk about magical service.


That is so nice to hear!  I closed on June 20 and am hoping to have points mid July so I can use 225 banked points (March Use year) at BLT before the seven month window too.


----------



## jlb727

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/22/19
Offer accepted: 4/22/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/25/19
Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
Closing docs received: 5/22/19
Closing docs returned: 5/28/19 (delay was our fault-we got busy with end of the school year and Mem. Day weekend)
Funds sent: 5/28/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/4/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 6/13/19
Contract Visible on member site: 6/14/19
Received welcome letter: 6/21/19
Points in my account: 6/23/19

I can’t believe they loaded my points on a Sunday, but I’m not complaining! It was almost exactly two months for the whole process.


----------



## espov

So just got an email from my broker for an addendum (misspelled names on contract). I missed it and so did Disney during ROFR. My question is has this happen to anyone before? Does it delay the process?

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## Jkarrows

suemom2kay said:


> They have to return on or before closing date as far as I know.



Been told the seller has until July the 26th to return the docs, now if i was the seller and had a buyer all lined up who returned the forms within an hour I would be going out of my way to get those forms signed and returned quickly, still no forms signed and were 11 days in. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Minniemoo15

Final Update!!

Home: PVB
Broker: Resales DVC
Title company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/5/19
Offer accepted: 5/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/5/19
Passed ROFR: 5/21/19
Closing docs received: 5/28/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 5/30/19
Funds Sent: 5/30/19
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/3/2019
Closing: 6/4/2019
Deed on site: 6/5/2019
One Time Activation Code: 6/14/2019
Contract visible on member site: 6/14/2019
Welcome letter: ???
Points in account: 6/24/2019

So thrilled !! Less than 2 months from offer to close. We still haven’t received our welcome letter, but I don’t care because we can book our first trip!!


----------



## Suzabella

Home: BRV
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/27/19
Offer accepted: 5/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/28/19
Passed ROFR: 6/12/19
Closing docs received: 6/12/19
Closing docs returned: 6/17/19 (we were out of the country when docs were sent)
Funds sent: 6/17/19
Seller returned closing docs: 6/17/19
Closing: 6/21/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/24/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ??
Contract Visible on member site: ??
Received welcome letter: ??
Points in my account: ??


----------



## suemom2kay

Final Update!

Home: BCV
Broker: DVCStore (The Timeshare Store)
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 4/22/19
Offer accepted: 4/22/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/19 (delay due to MY travel schedule)
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19
Closing docs received: 5/24/19
Closing docs returned:5/27/19
Funds sent: 5/25/19 (wire)
Seller returned closing docs: 5/31/19
Closing: 6/5/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/6/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 6/16/19
Contract Visible on member site: 6/17/19 (I called cause I have NO PATIENCE! )
Points in my account: 6/24/19 (Called 'cause see above)

I spoke with Dieter or Peter at member admin and he was wonderful.  I told him I was trying to snag an AKV Value studio in July that was taunting me all day yesterday...  And they got my points loaded and booked my reservation!!!  I'm one very happy returning DVC member!!!


----------



## badeacon

What's the real story with title companies and the marked difference in time between clearing ROFR and receiving closing documents from the title companies??
I had 2 contracts pass ROFR . One on 6/7 and have not received closing documents. I had one pass ROFR on 6/12 and received closing documents that same day. 
When I inquired today about not receiving any closing documents from the one passed on 6/7 this is answer I received    (They have to wait on receiving documents from DVC, do a title search, prepare a title insurance policy, new deed, closing statements, etc. and it normally takes about four weeks for you to receive the closing package.)
Can someone help me understand why one takes 4 weeks and one not even a day?


----------



## Brett Wyman

Just starting today. Waiting on contract.

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/24/19
Offer accepted: 6/24/19
Sent to ROFR: 06/26/19
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Funds sent:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Suzabella

Best of luck!!


----------



## Jkarrows

Well great news, got told that the seller has returned the signed forms and i have now deposited my large sum of money so now just got to waitfor Disney i guess.


----------



## suemom2kay

I love AKV!


----------



## espov

update!

Home: Poly
Broker: DVC resale market
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/16/19
Offer accepted: 5/16/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/17/19
Passed ROFR: 6/4/19
Closing docs received: 6/5/19
Closing docs returned: 6/12/19-(dropped off at Walgreens 6/7/19-didn't get picked up by FedEx til 6/10/19- won't be doing that again)
Funds sent: 6/7/19
Seller signed closing docs: recd 6/14/19
Closing: 6/17/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 6/25/19- called for my member # and club id---
Contract Visible on member site: 6/25/19
Points in my account:  no points available till June 2020-- wasn't looking out for them -since i thought they wouldn't show until 6-2020--- 
*** side note*** even though the points weren't showing on the dashboard- i played with the reservation tool and was asked if i want to borrow future year- 
not sure if someone would be able to clarify but i think if I would have continued, it would let me finish reservation.


----------



## suemom2kay

espov said:


> update!
> 
> Home: Poly
> Broker: DVC resale market
> Title Company: Mason title
> Offer made: 5/16/19
> Offer accepted: 5/16/19
> Sent to ROFR: 5/17/19
> Passed ROFR: 6/4/19
> Closing docs received: 6/5/19
> Closing docs returned: 6/12/19-(dropped off at Walgreens 6/7/19-didn't get picked up by FedEx til 6/10/19- won't be doing that again)
> Funds sent: 6/7/19
> Seller signed closing docs: recd 6/14/19
> Closing: 6/17/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
> Received Onetime Activation Code: 6/25/19- called for my member # and club id---
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/25/19
> Points in my account: -


You’re getting there!


----------



## Tink10

Just received closing docs today..

Home: Vero
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/31/19
Offer accepted: 5/31/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/04/19
Passed ROFR: 6/21/19
Closing docs received: 6/26/19
Closing docs returned: 6/26/19
Funds sent: 6/26/19
Seller signed closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received Onetime Activation Code: 
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account: -


----------



## moxiemom

wolfawk said:


> I'm not sure what anybody else is experience is like with getting points loaded once they've made their DVC resale purchase. However we just bought a resale AKV and I have called off and on for the last couple of weeks, each time being super nice asking how their day is going before I asked them to assist me. We closed on June 1st the deed was recorded on June 5th, we received our email to login to the website on June 14th, but we're told that our points would not be loaded until next week. I explained to member services that I am trying to book a trip for end of January to get ahead of those who would be booking in the seven-month window to ensure that we got a room at our home resort for our first day. member services put me on hold for about 5 minutes went ahead and manually loaded our points and made the reservation for me. Talk about magical service.


What number did you call? I can't seem to find a helpful department


----------



## wolfawk

moxiemom said:


> What number did you call? I can't seem to find a helpful department


I called Member Services, not member administration.  I was super nice to them, explained we really needed the points to get a reservation before the 7 month window.  Of course it seems like this can only be done at least several days after you get your member I'd and have access online.


----------



## moxiemom

UPDATE: contract loaded today with no points visible.

Home: VGF
Broker: Fidelity (Shawn Ray)
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/12/19
Offer accepted: 2/13/19
Sent to ROFR: 2/21/19 
Passed ROFR: 3/6/19
Closing docs received: 3/26/19
Closing docs returned: 4/14/19 (there were errors....had wrong UY!)
Funds sent: 4/14/19
Seller signed closing docs: 6/10/19 (GEEZUS MARY & JOSEPH!!)
Closing: 6/17/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/18/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:?
Contract Visible on member site: 6/28
Points in my account: ?


Two and a half months for seller documents....I am so peeved  


There are 33 points that expire 7/31/19....hoping I'll be able to book a late July weekend still if I EVER see these points. Hopefully when Disney loads them, they will bank them for me but as of now, can still book a July weekend at SSR or AKV


----------



## SG131

Well, I should be getting my email from disney any day.  Really hoping to book for Feb before the 7 month period hits.


----------



## moxiemom

moxiemom said:


> UPDATE: contract loaded today with no points visible....... SECOND UPDATE: because I have exhausted all my chill waiting on these ridiculous sellers I called member services and they loaded my points while I waited on hold! I didn't have to beg too hard given the 32 days I have before my points expire!
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: Fidelity (Shawn Ray)
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/12/19
> Offer accepted: 2/13/19
> Sent to ROFR: 2/21/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/6/19
> Closing docs received: 3/26/19
> Closing docs returned: 4/14/19 (there were errors....had wrong UY!)
> Funds sent: 4/14/19
> Seller signed closing docs: 6/10/19 (GEEZUS MARY & JOSEPH!!)
> Closing: 6/17/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/18/19
> Received Onetime Activation Code:?
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/28
> Points in my account: ?
> 
> 
> Two and a half months for seller documents....I am so peeved
> 
> 
> There are 33 points that expire 7/31/19....hoping I'll be able to book a late July weekend still if I EVER see these points. Hopefully when Disney loads them, they will bank them for me but as of now, can still book a July weekend at SSR or AKV


----------



## badeacon

moxiemom said:


> UPDATE: contract loaded today with no points visible.
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: Fidelity (Shawn Ray)
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/12/19
> Offer accepted: 2/13/19
> Sent to ROFR: 2/21/19
> Passed ROFR: 3/6/19
> Closing docs received: 3/26/19
> Closing docs returned: 4/14/19 (there were errors....had wrong UY!)
> Funds sent: 4/14/19
> Seller signed closing docs: 6/10/19 (GEEZUS MARY & JOSEPH!!)
> Closing: 6/17/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/18/19
> Received Onetime Activation Code:?
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/28
> Points in my account: ?
> 
> 
> Two and a half months for seller documents....I am so peeved
> 
> 
> There are 33 points that expire 7/31/19....hoping I'll be able to book a late July weekend still if I EVER see these points. Hopefully when Disney loads them, they will bank them for me but as of now, can still book a July weekend at SSR or AKV


Looks like you had multiple  reasons for big delay. First was 3 weeks to get closing documents from First American and then wrong use year and then delay in seller returning documents. Wonder if this delay was also fault of First American?


----------



## Tink10

Holy Cow! A fast Update:

Home: Vero
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/31/19
Offer accepted: 5/31/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/04/19
Passed ROFR: 6/21/19
Closing docs received: 6/26/19
Closing docs returned: 6/26/19 (Received by Mason 6/28)
Funds sent: 6/26/19
Seller signed closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/28

(Now we wait) 

Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received Onetime Activation Code: 
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account: -


----------



## Suzabella

Tink10 said:


> Holy Cow! A fast Update:
> 
> Home: Vero
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason title
> Offer made: 5/31/19
> Offer accepted: 5/31/19
> Sent to ROFR: 6/04/19
> Passed ROFR: 6/21/19
> Closing docs received: 6/26/19
> Closing docs returned: 6/26/19 (Received by Mason 6/28)
> Funds sent: 6/26/19
> Seller signed closing docs: ?
> Closing: 6/28
> 
> (Now we wait)
> 
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Received Onetime Activation Code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Points in my account: -



Our title agency was Mason Title also and we closed in less than 30 days from offer.  They are on top of it!


----------



## Tink10

Suzabella said:


> Our title agency was Mason Title also and we closed in less than 30 days from offer.  They are on top of it!



I couldn't agree more. We sold three contracts & bought one all through DVC Store & Mason & things were beyond believe amazing, Our purchase had a projected close of 7/26 and we closed the same day that they received my docs & check. Granted, it really helps having buyers & seller who are on the ball, but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend DVC Store or Mason.

Kudos to both!


----------



## Albee

So we received our activation code 6/23.  I called 6/25,  member services could see our contract but no member # yet.  We still do not have  member #, does it pay to call again or need to wait.  Then will we have to wait for points to be loaded?  Our 7 month window also coming up.  Thanks
Trying to be patient but excited


----------



## Disney Doc07

2nd Update

Home: AKV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Timeshare Resale Closing Services
Offer made: 4/25/19
Offer accepted: 4/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/19
Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
Closing docs received: 5/30/2019
Closing docs returned: 5/31/2019
Funds sent: 5/31/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 06/05/2019
Closing: 6/28/19 (took forever to get satisfaction of mortgage)
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/28/19
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## Tink10

Another Update:

Home: Vero
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/31/19
Offer accepted: 5/31/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/04/19
Passed ROFR: 6/21/19
Closing docs received: 6/26/19
Closing docs returned: 6/26/19 (Received by Mason 6/28)
Funds sent: 6/26/19
Seller signed closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/28
Deed recorded on the Indian River site: 6/28

(Now we wait) 

Received Onetime Activation Code: 
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account: -


----------



## Suzabella

Another update...

Home: BRV
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/27/19
Offer accepted: 5/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/28/19
Passed ROFR: 6/12/19
Closing docs received: 6/12/19
Closing docs returned: 6/17/19 (we were out of the country when docs were sent)
Funds sent: 6/17/19
Seller returned closing docs: 6/17/19
Closing: 6/21/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/21/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ??
Contract Visible on member site: 7/1/19
Received welcome letter: ??
Points in my account: ??

Progress!!


----------



## denecarter

Already a member.

First and final info...

Home: AUL
Broker: Fidelity (Bonnie Krampe)
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.  
Offer made: 4/10/19
Offer accepted: 4/10/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/17/19
Passed ROFR: 5/7/19
Closing docs received: 5/23/19
Closing docs returned: 5/28/19 (received)
Funds sent: 5/28/19 (received)
Seller returned closing docs: 6/10/19 (received)
Closing: 6/10/19
Deed recorded: 6/10/19
Contract Visible on member site: 6/21/19
Received welcome letter: by 6/28/19 (came while I was on a trip)
Points in my account: 7/1/19


----------



## chicagoshannon

Update:
Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity (Bonnie Krampe)
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/22/19
Offer accepted: 4/24/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/19 (buyer took a while to sign paperwork)
Passed ROFR: 5/14/19
Closing docs received: 6/5/19
Closing docs returned: 6/10/19
Funds sent: 6/10/19
Seller signed closing docs: 6/10/19 (they were there when ours got there)
Closing:  6/14/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: Didn't receive
Contract Visible on member site:  6/29/19
Points in my account: ?


----------



## espov

Hope this one is as quick as the last contract-- there are 100 points banked/borrowed that expire May 31, 2020--- want to book and hope to transfer at the 7 months to boardwalk or beach club if possible... lol 

***2nd contract ***
Home: Poly
Broker: Resale by DVC
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 6/10/19
Offer accepted: 6/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/14/19
Passed ROFR: 7/2/19
Closing docs received: **
Closing docs returned:**
Funds sent: **
Seller signed closing docs: **
Closing: **
Deed recorded on OC site: **
Received Onetime Activation Code:**
Contract Visible on member site:**
Points in my account: **


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

*UPDATE ONE*

Current Member

Home: BRV
Broker: Resales DVC (Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/9/19
Offer accepted: 5/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1019
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19 (delayed closing 8/3)
Closing docs received: ***
Closing docs returned: ***
Funds sent: ***
Seller returned closing docs: ***
Closing: ***
Deed recorded on OC site: ***
Received E-mail with one-time code:  ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***

Home: BLT 
Broker: DVC Shop (Bee Thaxton)
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 6/6/19
Offer accepted: 6/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/19
Passed ROFR: 7/3/19
Closing docs received: ***
Closing docs returned: ***
Funds sent: ***
Seller returned closing docs: ***
Closing: ***
Deed recorded on OC site: ***
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***


----------



## moxiemom

badeacon said:


> Looks like you had multiple  reasons for big delay. First was 3 weeks to get closing documents from First American and then wrong use year and then delay in seller returning documents. Wonder if this delay was also fault of First American?


It was a comedy of errors, nothing seemed to go as planned.... If I'm ever in the position to add on again, I'll just buy okw direct. No stress, no fuss and instant access to points.


----------



## badeacon

> Looks like you had multiple reasons for big delay. First was 3 weeks to get closing documents from First American and then wrong use year and then delay in seller returning documents. Wonder if this delay was also fault of First American?


It was a comedy of errors, nothing seemed to go as planned.... If I'm ever in the position to add on again, I'll just buy okw direct. No stress, no fuss and instant access to points.

Me DH DS18  DS15  DS13  DD11:  DD4

I just received my closing documents from First American  on 7/1 which passed ROFR 6/7. That is too long according to multiple sources from other closing companies and I received closing documents from another closing company same day as passing ROFR. I know I will request another closing  company and refuse to use First American on future resales.


----------



## espov

badeacon said:


> It was a comedy of errors, nothing seemed to go as planned.... If I'm ever in the position to add on again, I'll just buy okw direct. No stress, no fuss and instant access to points.
> 
> Me DH DS18  DS15  DS13  DD11:  DD4
> 
> I just received my closing documents from First American  on 7/1 which passed ROFR 6/7. That is too long according to multiple sources from other closing companies and I received closing documents from another closing company same day as passing ROFR. I know I will request another closing  company and refuse to use First American on future resales.



Mason title sent me closing docs same day as ROFR came through. The closing would have been faster had I just taken my package to fedex instead of Walgreens. Lesson learned but for add on contract o requested mason title again just got my ROfR on the 2nd but no closing docs yet. Lol


----------



## dstemm

espov said:


> Mason title sent me closing docs same day as ROFR came through. The closing would have been faster had I just taken my package to fedex instead of Walgreens. Lesson learned but for add on contract o requested mason title again just got my ROfR on the 2nd but no closing docs yet. Lol


How much are closing cost usually for these types of transactions?


----------



## badeacon

Home: PVB
Broker: GardenViews (resales )(Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey CSweet
Offer made: 5/18
Offer accepted: 5/18
Sent to ROFR: 5/22
Passed ROFR: 6/12
Closing docs received: 6/12
Closing docs returned: 6/19 (dw was out of town)
Funds sent: 6/19
Seller returned closing docs: 6/26
Closing: 7/2
Deed recorded: 7/3
Contract Visible on member site: 
Received welcome letter: 
Points in my account:


----------



## espov

dstemm said:


> How much are closing cost usually for these types of transactions?


Just check my closing cost for 50 pts contract is about 600


----------



## Suzabella

Ours was about the same for 150pts.


----------



## dstemm

espov said:


> Just check my closing cost for 50 pts contract is about 600


That makes sense. I just pulled the trigger on 160 points and they said $644 for closing costs.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Final Update:
Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity (Bonnie Krampe)
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/22/19
Offer accepted: 4/24/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/19 (buyer took a while to sign paperwork)
Passed ROFR: 5/14/19
Closing docs received: 6/5/19
Closing docs returned: 6/10/19
Funds sent: 6/10/19
Seller signed closing docs: 6/10/19 (they were there when ours got there)
Closing:  6/14/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 7/6/2019 (but didn't need as contract was already there
Contract Visible on member site:  6/29/19
Points in my account: 7/6/2019


----------



## Tink10

Another Update, but this is odd. This Vero contract is deeded differently and has a different UY than our existing SSR contract. I was told that I'd need to create a completely different DVC login to access this account. I just logged in this morning and they added it to my existing DVC account. It also has a different contract number than what's on the closing docs.

Not too bad...38 days from offer to contract showing in account 

Home: Vero
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/31/19
Offer accepted: 5/31/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/04/19
Passed ROFR: 6/21/19
Closing docs received: 6/26/19
Closing docs returned: 6/26/19 (Received by Mason 6/28)
Funds sent: 6/26/19
Seller signed closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/28
Deed recorded on the Indian River site: 6/28
Received Onetime Activation Code: Did not receive, contract showing in existing account
Contract Visible on member site: 7/8

(Now we wait again) 

Points in my account: -


----------



## Suzabella

And another update...

Home: BRV
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/27/19
Offer accepted: 5/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/28/19
Passed ROFR: 6/12/19
Closing docs received: 6/12/19
Closing docs returned: 6/17/19 (we were out of the country when docs were sent)
Funds sent: 6/17/19
Seller returned closing docs: 6/17/19
Closing: 6/21/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/21/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ??
Contract Visible on member site: 7/1/19
Received welcome letter: 7/8/2020
Points in my account: ??


----------



## Brett Wyman

Brett Wyman said:


> Just starting today. Waiting on contract.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/24/19
> Offer accepted: 6/24/19
> Sent to ROFR: 06/26/19
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Funds sent:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:



ROFRd


----------



## Suzabella

Final update!!

Home: BRV
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/27/19
Offer accepted: 5/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/28/19
Passed ROFR: 6/12/19
Closing docs received: 6/12/19
Closing docs returned: 6/17/19 (we were out of the country when docs were sent)
Funds sent: 6/17/19
Seller returned closing docs: 6/17/19
Closing: 6/21/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/21/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ??
Contract Visible on member site: 7/1/19
Received welcome letter: 7/8/2019
Points in my account: 7/9/2019

6 weeks from start to finish!  Very glad to be on this side of it.


----------



## Brett Wyman

Try #2!

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/08/19
Offer accepted: 7/08/19
Sent to ROFR: 07/09/19
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Funds sent:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## espov

Brett Wyman said:


> Try #2!
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/08/19
> Offer accepted: 7/08/19
> Sent to ROFR: 07/09/19
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Funds sent:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:


 I think you'd find this thread more useful until you get one passed ROFR.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...-formatting-tool.3757557/page-4#post-60818400


----------



## texanlawyer

I just wrapped up my 100 point add-on.  This is the second contract where ROFR took longer than 30 days before passing.  I'm hoping that this will keep the addonitis under control.  

Home: BLT
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC (Bee Thaxton before she moved to *******.com)
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 4/22/19
Offer accepted: 4/22/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
Passed ROFR: 5/29/19
Closing docs received: 6/11/19
Buyer’s closing docs returned: 6/16/19
Seller’s closing docs returned: 6/16/19
Closing: 6/17/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
Contract Visible on member site: 6/28/19
Points in my account: 7/9/19


----------



## Cusegirl614

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/16/19
Offer accepted: 5/16/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/21/19
Passed ROFR: 6/7/19
Closing docs received: 7/1/19
Closing docs returned: 7/2/19
Funds sent: 7/2/19
Seller returned closing docs: sometime prior to 7/8/19
Closing: 7/10/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/10/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site: 7/15/2019
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:

And now to anxiously wait! Just want to get my trip booked!


----------



## Disney Doc07

3rd Update

Home: AKV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Timeshare Resale Closing Services
Offer made: 4/25/19
Offer accepted: 4/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/19
Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
Closing docs received: 5/30/2019
Closing docs returned: 5/31/2019
Funds sent: 5/31/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 06/05/2019
Closing: 6/28/19 (took forever to get satisfaction of mortgage)
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/28/19
Contract Visible on member site: 7/10/2019
Welcome Home Letter: 7/16/2019
Points in my account: ?


----------



## Suzabella

Won't be long now!!


----------



## Doberge

Wow, the process between ROFR and closing is long. I'd like to wait to have a hard credit pull for Lightstream financing until after passing ROFR and I was worried that this plan would hold up the process, but it doesn't look like it should be a problem.


----------



## hichicha

Home: Polynesian
Contract Details: hichicha---$141.25-$24292-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/3
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/17
Passed ROFR: 7/3
Closing docs received: 7/11

*Closing docs returned: 7/12**Funds sent: 7/12*
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:


----------



## espov

update!
***2nd contract ***
Home: Poly
Broker: Resale by DVC
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 6/10/19
Offer accepted: 6/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/14/19
Passed ROFR: 7/2/19
Closing docs received: 7/5/19
Closing docs returned:7/10/19
Funds sent: 7/10/19
Seller signed closing docs: **
Closing: **
Deed recorded on OC site: **
Received Onetime Activation Code:**
Contract Visible on member site:**
Points in my account: **

***1st contract***
Home: Poly
Broker: DVC resale market
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/16/19
Offer accepted: 5/16/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/17/19
Passed ROFR: 6/4/19
Closing docs received: 6/5/19
Closing docs returned: 6/12/19-(dropped off at Walgreens 6/7/19-didn't get picked up by FedEx til 6/10/19- won't be doing that again)
Funds sent: 6/7/19
Seller signed closing docs: recd 6/14/19
Closing: 6/17/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 6/25/19- called for my member # and club id---
Contract Visible on member site: 6/25/19
Points in my account: no points available till June 2020-- wasn't looking out for them -since i thought they wouldn't show until 6-2020---
*** side note*** even though the points weren't showing on the dashboard- i played with the reservation tool and was asked if i want to borrow future year-
not sure if someone would be able to clarify but i think if I would have continued, it would let me finish reservation.


----------



## Tink10

Final Update!!!   

I'm still amazed! 41 days from offer to points in my account 

Home: Vero
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 5/31/19
Offer accepted: 5/31/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/04/19
Passed ROFR: 6/21/19
Closing docs received: 6/26/19
Closing docs returned: 6/26/19 (Received by Mason 6/28)
Funds sent: 6/26/19
Seller signed closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/28
Deed recorded on the Indian River site: 6/28
Received Onetime Activation Code: Did not receive, contract showing in existing account
Contract Visible on member site: 7/8
Points in my account: - 7/10


----------



## Rush

Update

I don’t think I’ll ever understand sellers.  This is the second resale contract we’ve bought and the second that was held up by the seller’s delay in returning the closing documents. If it were me and I had decided to sell, I’d want my money as soon as possible. I guess I’m in the minority.  Thankfully Mason Title didn’t get upset about my weekly inquiries, and I get the feeling they were getting annoyed by the seller’s excuses as well.  They kept me updated without me having to inquire in the last week or so. They’ve been great. 

Home: Poly (100 points, $145pp)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title (on my request)
Offer made: 5/19/19
Offer accepted: 5/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/22/19
Passed ROFR: 6/12/19
Closing docs received: 6/12/19
Closing docs returned: 6/12/19
Funds sent: 6/13/19
Seller signed closing docs returned: 7/11/19
Closing: 7/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/12/19
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Points in my account: ?


----------



## badeacon

Rush said:


> Update
> 
> I don’t think I’ll ever understand sellers.  This is the second resale contract we’ve bought and the second that was held up by the seller’s delay in returning the closing documents. If it were me and I had decided to sell, I’d want my money as soon as possible. I guess I’m in the minority.  Thankfully Mason Title didn’t get upset about my weekly inquiries, and I get the feeling they were getting annoyed by the seller’s excuses as well.  They kept me updated without me having to inquire in the last week or so. They’ve been great.
> 
> Home: Poly (100 points, $145pp)
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Mason Title (on my request)
> Offer made: 5/19/19
> Offer accepted: 5/20/19
> Sent to ROFR: 5/22/19
> Passed ROFR: 6/12/19
> Closing docs received: 6/12/19
> Closing docs returned: 6/12/19
> Funds sent: 6/13/19
> Seller signed closing docs returned: 7/11/19
> Closing: 7/11/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 7/12/19
> Contract Visible on member site: ?
> Points in my account: ?



I agree with you that don't understand why seller would take so long to return documents. I am now waiting 2 weeks for seller to return documents after waiting 4 weeks for First American to send them.


----------



## caliber_kazoo

deleted


----------



## badeacon

Update  today new member number with PVB on site


                                                                                                                                                             Home: PVB
Broker: GardenViews (resales )(Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey CSweet
Offer made: 5/18
Offer accepted: 5/18
Sent to ROFR: 5/22
Passed ROFR: 6/12
Closing docs received: 6/12
Closing docs returned: 6/19 (dw was out of town)
Funds sent: 6/19
Seller returned closing docs: 6/26
Closing: 7/2
Deed recorded: 7/3
Contract Visible on member site: 7/12
Received welcome letter: 
Points in my account:


----------



## hichicha

Home: Polynesian
Contract Details: hichicha---$141.25-$24292-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/3
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/17
Passed ROFR: 7/3
Closing docs received: 7/11
Closing docs returned: 7/12
Funds sent: 7/12

*Seller returned closing docs: 7/16**Closing: 7/16*
Deed Recorded:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:


----------



## espov

update!
***2nd contract ***
Home: Poly
Broker: Resale by DVC
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 6/10/19
Offer accepted: 6/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/14/19
Passed ROFR: 7/2/19
Closing docs received: 7/5/19
Closing docs returned:7/10/19
Funds sent: 7/10/19
Seller signed closing docs: 7/16/19
Closing: 7/16/19
Deed recorded on OC site: **
Received Onetime Activation Code:**
Contract Visible on member site:**
Points in my account: **


----------



## badeacon

hichicha said:


> Home: Polynesian
> Contract Details: hichicha---$141.25-$24292-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/3
> Broker: Vacatia
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 6/4
> Offer accepted: 6/8
> Sent to ROFR: 6/17
> Passed ROFR: 7/3
> Closing docs received: 7/11
> Closing docs returned: 7/12
> Funds sent: 7/12
> 
> *Seller returned closing docs: 7/16**Closing: 7/16*
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Points in my account:





espov said:


> update!
> ***2nd contract ***
> Home: Poly
> Broker: Resale by DVC
> Title Company: Mason title
> Offer made: 6/10/19
> Offer accepted: 6/11/19
> Sent to ROFR: 6/14/19
> Passed ROFR: 7/2/19
> Closing docs received: 7/5/19
> Closing docs returned:7/10/19
> Funds sent: 7/10/19
> Seller signed closing docs: 7/16/19
> Closing: 7/16/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: **
> Received Onetime Activation Code:**
> Contract Visible on member site:**
> Points in my account: **


I wish you would quit rubbing it in on the speed of your process
I am still waiting on a contract for CCV which passed ROFR 6/7. finally received closing docs 7/2 and seller still has not returned theirs!


----------



## Cusegirl614

Cusegirl614 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 5/16/19
> Offer accepted: 5/16/19
> Sent to ROFR: 5/21/19
> Passed ROFR: 6/7/19
> Closing docs received: 7/1/19
> Closing docs returned: 7/2/19
> Funds sent: 7/2/19
> Seller returned closing docs: sometime prior to 7/8/19
> Closing: 7/10/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 7/10/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site: 7/15/19
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:
> 
> And now to anxiously wait! Just want to get my trip booked!



Updated to add the contract visible on my member site. I know it will still be a while until our points show up, but I can't stop refreshing! Haha.


----------



## tarajean1962

This is such a great format and really helps to know how long things take!! 

***FINAL UPDATE****
Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/26/19
Offer accepted: 6/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/28/19
Passed ROFR: 7/16/19
Closing docs received: 8/7/19
Closing docs returned: 8/7/19
Funds sent: 8/7/19
Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/19
Closing:  8/15/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 8/16/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 8/26/19
Contract Visible on member site: 8/26/19
Received welcome letter: 8/26/19
Points in my account: 08/30/19

We were very pleased with this whole process!!


----------



## badeacon

tarajean1962 said:


> This is such a great format and really helps to know how long things take!!
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/26/19
> Offer accepted: 6/27/19
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28/19
> Passed ROFR: 7/16/19
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Funds sent:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:


Now be prepared to wait a while for closing. It took me  almost 4 weeks to receive closing documents from First American on my passing ROFR 6/7 , received closing documents 7/2. I had receive email from Fidelity when passed ROFR saying would take 4 weeks to receive closing documents and it essentially did.


----------



## badeacon

tarajean1962 said:


> This is such a great format and really helps to know how long things take!!
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/26/19
> Offer accepted: 6/27/19
> Sent to ROFR: 6/28/19
> Passed ROFR: 7/16/19
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Funds sent:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:


Now be prepared to wait a while for closing. It took me  almost 4 weeks to receive closing documents from First American on my passing ROFR 6/7 , received closing documents 7/2. I had receive email from Fidelity when passed ROFR saying would take 4 weeks to receive closing documents and it essentially did.

i guess i hit the post button twice. sorry


----------



## espov

badeacon said:


> Now be prepared to wait a while for closing. It took me over almost 4 weeks to receive closing documents from First American on my passing ROFR 6/7 , received closing documents 7/2. I had receive email from Fidelity when passed ROFR saying would take 4 weeks to receive closing documents and it essentially did.


That's crazy bc I got my closing docs same day as told about ROFR and the second contract 2 days later (it was 4 of July week). I def recommend Mason Title for any DVC closing.


----------



## espov

texanlawyer said:


> I just wrapped up my 100 point add-on.  This is the second contract where ROFR took longer than 30 days before passing.  I'm hoping that this will keep the addonitis under control.
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: Buy and Sell DVC (Bee Thaxton before she moved to *******.com)
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 4/22/19
> Offer accepted: 4/22/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/23/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/29/19
> Closing docs received: 6/11/19
> Buyer’s closing docs returned: 6/16/19
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 6/16/19
> Closing: 6/17/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/17/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 6/28/19
> Points in my account: 7/9/19


Question--- with the add-on; does it just appear in your account? or do you need to wait for an email/ letter in the mail?


----------



## badeacon

espov said:


> That's crazy bc I got my closing docs same day as told about ROFR and the second contract 2 days later (it was 4 of July week). I def recommend Mason Title for any DVC closing.


That is First American's way as many have documented on threads here. i also had another contract with different broker and closing agent Jeffrey Sweet which passed ROFR 6/12 and received closing documents same day.


----------



## Megb1

Home: VGC
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/7/19
Offer accepted: 5/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/17/19
Passed ROFR: 6/4/19
Closing docs received: 6/10/19
Closing docs returned: 6/13/19
Funds sent: 6/13/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/20/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/19/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 7/5/19
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Received welcome letter: 7/16/19
Points in my account: ? stripped contract


----------



## Disney Doc07

espov said:


> Question--- with the add-on; does it just appear in your account? or do you need to wait for an email/ letter in the mail?


It just appears on your account but you then still have to wait for the points to get loaded in


----------



## tarajean1962

badeacon said:


> Now be prepared to wait a while for closing. It took me  almost 4 weeks to receive closing documents from First American on my passing ROFR 6/7 , received closing documents 7/2. I had receive email from Fidelity when passed ROFR saying would take 4 weeks to receive closing documents and it essentially did.
> 
> i guess i hit the post button twice. sorry



That’s okay!!  We are just so thrilled that our contract passé ROFR!!


----------



## espov

Disney Doc07 said:


> It just appears on your account but you then still have to wait for the points to get loaded in


Reservations can be booked before points get loaded or must wait for the points to hit account ?


----------



## crvetter

espov said:


> Reservations can be booked before points get loaded or must wait for the points to hit account ?


You have to wait for the point to be loaded. Basically Member Administration creates the shell (which is what you see when it is first added to your account without points). Then Member Services verify the points and loads the account at which point you can see the points and make a reservation.

Once the shell of the account is created you could call Member Services and maybe they will load it right away. Though that is a rare occurrence for them to do that; in fact most MS CMs won't even understand that MS handles the loading of points.


----------



## Disney Doc07

Final Update

Home: AKV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Timeshare Resale Closing Services
Offer made: 4/25/19
Offer accepted: 4/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/19
Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
Closing docs received: 5/30/2019
Closing docs returned: 5/31/2019
Funds sent: 5/31/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 06/05/2019
Closing: 6/28/19 (took forever to get satisfaction of mortgage)
Deed recorded on OC site: 6/28/19
Contract Visible on member site: 7/10/2019
Welcome Home Letter: 7/16/2019
Points in my account: 7/18/2019


----------



## hichicha

Disney Doc07 said:


> Final Update
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Timeshare Resale Closing Services
> Offer made: 4/25/19
> Offer accepted: 4/25/19
> Sent to ROFR: 4/27/19
> Passed ROFR: 5/13/19
> Closing docs received: 5/30/2019
> Closing docs returned: 5/31/2019
> Funds sent: 5/31/2019
> Seller returned closing docs: 06/05/2019
> Closing: 6/28/19 (took forever to get satisfaction of mortgage)
> Deed recorded on OC site: 6/28/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 7/10/2019
> Welcome Home Letter: 7/16/2019
> Points in my account: 7/18/2019



I believe the sellers of the contract we closed on (poly) had a loan. I'm assuming the satisfaction of mortgage you reference will also be needed? 

Also,  just wondering if anyone knows why I was told that the deed would be sent to Clerk of Court for recording. Is that appropriate entity to record the deed?


----------



## texanlawyer

espov said:


> Question--- with the add-on; does it just appear in your account? or do you need to wait for an email/ letter in the mail?



Because my add-on has the same home resort and use year as my original membership, the points just appeared in my existing account.  I still received a letter from DVC, but it just had the same membership number that I already had and no one-time code.  It still took some time for DVC to add the contract and the points to my account, but all I had to do was wait.


----------



## marsh0013

texanlawyer said:


> Because my add-on has the same home resort and use year as my original membership, the points just appeared in my existing account.  I still received a letter from DVC, but it just had the same membership number that I already had and no one-time code.  It still took some time for DVC to add the contract and the points to my account, but all I had to do was wait.



My add on was a different resort and different use year, but still showed up in my existing online account. New member number, I have a drop down to pick. I had provided our original member number to the broker when we filled out our paperwork. I also received the letter with the new member number, but no activation code.


----------



## hichicha

Home: Polynesian (2nd resale contract purchased)
Contract Details: hichicha---$141.25-$24292-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/3
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet (Closing Costs: $610)
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/17
Passed ROFR: 7/3
Closing docs received: 7/11
Closing docs returned: 7/12
Funds sent: 7/12
Seller returned closing docs: 7/16
Closing: 7/16

*Deed recorded: 7/19*
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:


----------



## badeacon

Home: PVB
Broker: GardenViews (resales )(Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey CSweet
Offer made: 5/18
Offer accepted: 5/18
Sent to ROFR: 5/22
Passed ROFR: 6/12
Closing docs received: 6/12
Closing docs returned: 6/19 (dw was out of town)
Funds sent: 6/19
Seller returned closing docs: 6/26
Closing: 7/2
Deed recorded: 7/3
Contract Visible on member site: 7/12
Received welcome letter:7/19
Points in my account:7/19

Final update on this PVB contract. Points in account today.
Now if can just get seller to return closing documents on my CCV contract passed ROFR 6/8 before this one did.


----------



## Cusegirl614

Final Update!

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/16/19
Offer accepted: 5/16/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/21/19
Passed ROFR: 6/7/19
Closing docs received: 7/1/19
Closing docs returned: 7/2/19
Funds sent: 7/2/19
Seller returned closing docs: sometime prior to 7/8/19
Closing: 7/10/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/10/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site: 7/15/2019
Received welcome letter: 7/19/2019
Points in my account: 7/19/2019 (I called and asked for a timeline because I am impatient- they loaded while I was on the phone!)


----------



## princessfionasmom

Finally!!!
Home: CCV, 100pts at $140/pt, June UY
Broker: Fidelity
Closing company: First American
Offer Made: 4/25/19
Offer accepted: 4/25/19
Signed Docs: 4/29/19 
Sent for ROFR: 5/3/19
Disney waived ROFR:  5/21/19
Closing docs received:  6/9/19
Closing docs sent back:  6/11/19
Sellers returned closing docs:  6/26/19
Funds wired: 7/3/19 
Deed recorded:  7/5/2019 
Contract visible in account:  7/11/19
Points in my account:  7/19/19


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

UPDATE TWO

Current Member

Home: BRV
Broker: Resales DVC (Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/9/19
Offer accepted: 5/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1019
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19 (delayed closing 8/3)
Closing docs received: ***
Closing docs returned: ***
Funds sent: ***
Seller returned closing docs: ***
Closing: ***
Deed recorded on OC site: ***
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***

Home: BLT 
Broker: DVC Shop (Bee Thaxton)
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 6/6/19
Offer accepted: 6/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/19
Passed ROFR: 7/3/19
Closing docs received: 7/18/19
Closing docs returned: 7/19/19
Funds sent: 7/22/19 (wire transfer)
Seller returned closing docs: ***
Closing: ***
Deed recorded on OC site: ***
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***


----------



## tarajean1962

We also went with Fidelity and I am stalking my email both junk and non junk every day!!  Perhaps I should relax a bit!We just want to be able to book a June trip at AKV with my grandson!!!


----------



## BigOnDis

Home: SSR
Broker: The Timeshare Store (Jerry)
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/3/19
Offer accepted: 6/3/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/4/19
Passed ROFR: 6/21/19
Closing docs received: 6/26/19
Closing docs returned: 6/26/19
Funds sent: 6/27/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/10/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/11/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: Never Received, had to call Member Services 7/22/19
Contract Visible on member site: 7/22/19
Received welcome letter: 7/20/19
Points in my account: 7/24/19


----------



## ammo

Deleted in case this would be perceived as hijacking a very focused thread.


----------



## hichicha

Home: Polynesian (2nd resale contract purchased)
Contract Details: hichicha---$141.25-$24292-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/3
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet (Closing Costs: $610)
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/17
Passed ROFR: 7/3
Closing docs received: 7/11
Closing docs returned: 7/12
Funds sent: 7/12
Seller returned closing docs: 7/16
Closing: 7/16
Deed recorded: 7/19

*Contract visible on member site: 7/28*
Points in my account:


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

UPDATE THREE

Current Member

Home: BRV
Broker: Resales DVC (Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/9/19
Offer accepted: 5/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1019
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19 (delayed closing 8/3)
Closing docs received: *7/24/19*
Closing docs returned: ***
Funds sent: ***
Seller returned closing docs: ***
Closing: ***
Deed recorded on OC site: ***
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Shop (Bee Thaxton)
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 6/6/19
Offer accepted: 6/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/19
Passed ROFR: 7/3/19
Closing docs received: 7/18/19
Closing docs returned: 7/19/19
Funds sent: 7/22/19 (wire transfer)
Seller returned closing docs: *7/24/19*
Closing: *7/26/19*
Deed recorded on OC site: *7/29/19*
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***


----------



## Rush

Final update!

Home: Poly (100 points, $145pp)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title (on my request)
Offer made: 5/19/19
Offer accepted: 5/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/22/19
Passed ROFR: 6/12/19
Closing docs received: 6/12/19
Closing docs returned: 6/12/19
Funds sent: 6/13/19
Seller signed closing docs returned: 7/11/19
Closing: 7/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/12/19
Contract Visible on member site: 7/20/19
Points in my account: 7/29/19

Should have finished up much sooner, but the seller took a month to return their documents. Just glad it’s done. Thankfully we are done buying for a while.


----------



## BBH

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/20/19
Offer accepted: 6/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/20/19
Passed ROFR: 7/8/19
Closing docs received: 7/9/19
Closing docs returned: 7/9/19
Funds sent: 7/10/19
Seller returned closing docs: 7/12/19
Closing: 7/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/15/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: Did not receive
Contract Visible on member site: 7/29/29
Received welcome letter: 7/29/19
Points in my account: 7/29/19


----------



## dvcdis1864

Home: VGF
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/3/19
Offer accepted: 6/4/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/11/19
Passed ROFR: 6/25/19
Closing docs received: 6/28/19
Closing docs returned: 7/1/19
Funds sent: 7/1/19
Seller returned closing docs: 7/3/19
Closing: 7/9/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/10/19
Contract Visible on member site: 7/16/19
Welcome Home Letter: 7/23/19
Points in my account: 7/20/19


----------



## espov

update!
***2nd contract ***
Home: Poly
Broker: Resale by DVC
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 6/10/19
Offer accepted: 6/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/14/19
Passed ROFR: 7/2/19
Closing docs received: 7/5/19
Closing docs returned:7/10/19
Funds sent: 7/10/19
Seller signed closing docs: 7/16/19
Closing: 7/16/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/16/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:**
Contract Visible on member site:7/24/19
Points in my account: **


----------



## badeacon

Home-  CCV
Broker - Fidelity
Title Company - First American
Offer Made and accepted  --May 13
Contract signed ---May 14
Sent to ROFR ---May 20
Passed ROFR ---June 7
Closing Docs received--- July 2
Closing Docs and Funds sent---July 5
Sellers Docs received---July 22 after having broker contact seller to return them
Closing ---July 26
Deed recorded--July 29
Awaiting visible on member site and points in account


----------



## BWoody

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Scotty Kauffman)
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title (Marie Alzate)
Offer made: 6/17/19
Offer accepted: 6/18/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/19
Passed ROFR: 7/9/19
Closing docs received: 7/19/19
Closing docs returned: 7/24/19 (there was a typo on one of the closing docs which had to be revised before signing and returning)
Funds sent: 7/24/19
Seller returned closing docs: On or about 7/24/19
Closing: 7/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 8/2/19
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***

Just waiting for Disney to do their part now. Scotty and Marie were both great to work with. Responded to questions in a timely manner and process moved quicker than I was initially expecting. We are 3 weeks ahead of the original expected timeline they gave us. So excited to finally join the "club"


----------



## espov

Final update!
***2nd contract ***
Home: Poly
Broker: Resale by DVC
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 6/10/19
Offer accepted: 6/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/14/19
Passed ROFR: 7/2/19
Closing docs received: 7/5/19
Closing docs returned:7/10/19
Funds sent: 7/10/19
Seller signed closing docs: 7/16/19
Closing: 7/16/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/16/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:**
Contract Visible on member site:7/24/19
Points in my account: 8/2/19


----------



## hichicha

Home: Polynesian (2nd resale contract purchased)
Contract Details: hichicha---$141.25-$24292-160-PVB-Jun-0/18, 289/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 6/17, passed 7/3
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet (Closing Costs: $610)
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/17
Passed ROFR: 7/3
Closing docs received: 7/11
Closing docs returned: 7/12
Funds sent: 7/12
Seller returned closing docs: 7/16
Closing: 7/16
Deed recorded: 7/19
Contract visible on member site: 7/28

*Points in my account: 8/2*

This is my final update! I called Member Services this morning and learned that it could take 4 weeks from when the deed was recorded to see points in my account. The advisor then transferred me to Member Administration and I learned that "the team" was working on contracts submitted through July 24th and that mine was submitted on July 28th. I checked a few minutes ago and the points were in my account. So maybe a little nudging helps?

Also, I think when they say the date they submitted my contract to "the team", it's the date they made the contract visible to me on the member site.


----------



## Harryo

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/19
Offer accepted: 6/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/20/19
Passed ROFR: 7/8/19
Closing docs received: 7/10/19
Closing docs returned: 7/15/19
Funds sent: 7/15/19
Seller returned closing docs: 7/12/19
Closing: 7/18/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/19/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 7/29/19
Contract Visible on member site: 7/31/29
Received welcome letter: 8/3/19
Points in my account: 8/4/19


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

UPDATE FOUR (updates to both contracts)

Current Member

Home: BRV
Broker: Resales DVC (Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/9/19
Offer accepted: 5/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1019
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19 (delayed closing 8/8)
Closing docs received: 7/24/19
Closing docs returned: *7/31/19*
Funds sent: *7/31/19*
Seller returned closing docs: ***
Closing: ***
Deed recorded on OC site: ***
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Shop (Bee Thaxton)
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 6/6/19
Offer accepted: 6/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/19
Passed ROFR: 7/3/19
Closing docs received: 7/18/19
Closing docs returned: 7/19/19
Funds sent: 7/22/19 (wire transfer)
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/19
Closing: 7/26/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/29/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: *8/6/19*
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***

I actually called about the BLT contract this morning, since I’m impatient, LOL. She told me that the contract would likely show up “the week of the 12th”. Thirty minutes later, it was there. So yay!!


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

UPDATE FIVE (updates to both contracts)

Current Member

Home: BRV
Broker: Resales DVC (Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/9/19
Offer accepted: 5/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1019
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19 (delayed closing 8/8)
Closing docs received: 7/24/19
Closing docs returned: 7/31/19
Funds sent: 7/31/19
Seller returned closing docs: ***
Closing: *8/7/19*
Deed recorded on OC site: *8/8/19*
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***

Home: *BLT (CONTRACT COMPLETE)*
Broker: DVC Shop (Bee Thaxton)
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 6/6/19
Offer accepted: 6/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/19
Passed ROFR: 7/3/19
Closing docs received: 7/18/19
Closing docs returned: 7/19/19
Funds sent: 7/22/19 (wire transfer)
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/19
Closing: 7/26/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/29/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: 8/6/19
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: *8/7/19*


----------



## badeacon

Home- CCV
Broker - Fidelity
Title Company - First American
Offer Made and accepted --May 13
Contract signed ---May 14
Sent to ROFR ---May 20
Passed ROFR ---June 7
Closing Docs received--- July 2
Closing Docs and Funds sent---July 5
Sellers Docs received---July 22 after having broker contact seller to return them
Closing ---July 26
Deed recorded--July 29
On member site  August 5
Points in account  August 9


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

UPDATE SIX

Current Member

Home: BRV
Broker: Resales DVC (Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/9/19
Offer accepted: 5/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1019
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19 (delayed closing 8/8)
Closing docs received: 7/24/19
Closing docs returned: 7/31/19
Funds sent: 7/31/19
Seller returned closing docs: ***
Closing: 8/7/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 8/8/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: *8/15/19*
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***

Home: *BLT (CONTRACT COMPLETE)*
Broker: DVC Shop (Bee Thaxton)
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 6/6/19
Offer accepted: 6/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/19
Passed ROFR: 7/3/19
Closing docs received: 7/18/19
Closing docs returned: 7/19/19
Funds sent: 7/22/19 (wire transfer)
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/19
Closing: 7/26/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/29/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: 8/6/19
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: 8/7/19


----------



## Randywatson79

This is my first contract. Given what I've read about Fidelity and First American, I was anticipating a longer wait. Offer was accepted late on Friday the 12th, so not getting to ROFR until Monday the 15th was understandable. One month from ROFR to closing... it moved along much faster than I anticipated. I'm really happy with the service from both Fidelity and First American. I was kept in the loop at every step and every question was answered rather promptly. 

Home: AKV
Broker:  Fidelity (Bonnie K)
Title Company: First American (Alice B)
Offer made: 7/11/19
Offer accepted: 7/12/19
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/19
Passed ROFR: 7/31/19
Closing docs received: 8/8/19
Closing docs returned: 8/10/19
Funds sent: 8/10/19
Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/19
Closing: 8/15/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 8/15/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***


----------



## tarajean1962

Randywatson79 said:


> This is my first contract. Given what I've ready about Fidelity and First American, I was anticipating a longer wait. Offer was accepted late on Friday the 12th, so not getting to ROFR until Monday the 15th was understandable. One month from ROFR to closing... it moved along much faster than I anticipated. I'm really happy with the service from both Fidelity and First American. I was kept in the loop at every step and every question was answered rather promptly.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker:  Fidelity (Bonnie K)
> Title Company: First American (Alice B)
> Offer made: 7/11/19
> Offer accepted: 7/12/19
> Sent to ROFR: 7/15/19
> Passed ROFR: 7/31/19
> Closing docs received: 8/8/19
> Closing docs returned: 8/10/19
> Funds sent: 8/10/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/19
> Closing: 8/15/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 8/15/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
> Contract Visible on member site: ***
> Received welcome letter: ***
> Points in my account: ***



Same experience for me!!  Except I didn't see my new deed yet.  I am hopeful for tomorrow!!  My dealings with both Fidelity and First American was terrific and I would use them again in a heartbeat!!


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

Home: AKV-Jambo
Broker: DVC Store (Jamie Carr)
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/14
Offer accepted: 7/14
Sent to ROFR: 7/17
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/7/19
Closing docs returned: 8/9/19
Funds sent: 8/12/19 (wire)
Seller returned closing docs: 8/13-15/19?
Closing: 8/15/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 8/15/19
Received Onetime Activation Code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## neopolitech

My deed was recorded on the OC site on 7/31, but I have yet to hear anything from Disney.  This was my first DVC purchase ever and I went resale.  When should I expect to get something?  No emails or letters so far.  I’m getting concerned.


----------



## BWoody

neopolitech said:


> My deed was recorded on the OC site on 7/31, but I have yet to hear anything from Disney.  This was my first DVC purchase ever and I went resale.  When should I expect to get something?  No emails or letters so far.  I’m getting concerned.


It might be a good time to call MS. I also just bought my first contract, resale, and deed was recorded 8/2. I received email with one time activation code this Tuesday, 8/13, and then got logged in for the first time on Wednesday after calling MS for our club ID. my guess is Disney got your email wrong, thought an O was a 0 or something. Good luck!


----------



## Brett Wyman

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 7/23/19
Offer accepted: 7/23/19
Sent to ROFR: 7/26/19
Passed ROFR: 8/13/19
Closing docs received: 8/16/19
Closing docs returned: 8/19/19
Funds sent: 8/19/19 (cashiers)
Seller returned closing docs: 8/19/19
Closing: 8/21/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: ??
Received Onetime Activation Code:??
Contract Visible on member site:??
Received welcome letter:??
Points in my account:??

Man that was a tough cashiers check to send off


----------



## SomeImaginationHuh

UPDATE SEVEN. FINAL UPDATE!!!!

Current Member

Home: BRV* (CONTRACT COMPLETE)*
Broker: Resales DVC (Rachel Thompson)
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 5/9/19
Offer accepted: 5/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 5/1019
Passed ROFR: 5/22/19 (delayed closing 8/8)
Closing docs received: 7/24/19
Closing docs returned: 7/31/19
Funds sent: 7/31/19
Seller returned closing docs: ***
Closing: 8/7/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 8/8/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: 8/15/19
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: *8/20/19*

Home: *BLT (CONTRACT COMPLETE)*
Broker: DVC Shop (Bee Thaxton)
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 6/6/19
Offer accepted: 6/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/19
Passed ROFR: 7/3/19
Closing docs received: 7/18/19
Closing docs returned: 7/19/19
Funds sent: 7/22/19 (wire transfer)
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/19
Closing: 7/26/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 7/29/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: 8/6/19
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: 8/7/19


----------



## BWoody

Quick update to close this out. Almost exactly 2 months from offer to points in the account. No complaints there. Remaining tasks: 1. Book first trip; 2. Wait for first born to arrive (Nov. 12); 3. Go on first trip; and 4. Kick back some Tusker Lagers by the pool at AKV  

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Scotty Kauffman)
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title (Marie Alzate)
Offer made: 6/17/19
Offer accepted: 6/18/19
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/19
Passed ROFR: 7/9/19
Closing docs received: 7/19/19
Closing docs returned: 7/24/19 (there was a typo on one of the closing docs which had to be revised before signing and returning)
Funds sent: 7/24/19
Seller returned closing docs: On or about 7/24/19
Closing: 7/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 8/2/19
Contract Visible on member site: Called MS on 8/14/19 for Club ID and Member Number. Gained access to site and contract was visible.
Received welcome letter: 8/19/19
Points in my account: 8/19/19


----------



## Katie2

Brett Wyman said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale
> Title Company: Magic Vacation
> Offer made: 7/23/19
> Offer accepted: 7/23/19
> Sent to ROFR: 7/26/19
> Passed ROFR: 8/13/19
> Closing docs received: 8/16/19
> Closing docs returned: 8/19/19
> Funds sent: 8/19/19 (cashiers)
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/19/19
> Closing: 8/21/2019
> Deed recorded on OC site: ??
> Received Onetime Activation Code:??
> Contract Visible on member site:??
> Received welcome letter:??
> Points in my account:??
> 
> Man that was a tough cashiers check to send off


 
Lol. I’m glad I’m not the only one that felt that way. I don’t regret my decision to purchased, but it was hard for me to put that FedEx package in the mail with that cashiers check.


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

BWoody said:


> Quick update to close this out. Almost exactly 2 months from offer to points in the account. No complaints there. Remaining tasks: 1. Book first trip; 2. Wait for first born to arrive (Nov. 12); 3. Go on first trip; and 4. Kick back some Tusker Lagers by the pool at AKV



Congrats! My first was born on Nov. 12 a few years ago, and now we’re waiting for #3 to come around New Year’s. (Im)patiently waiting for our account to be set up so we can book our first trip “home” to AKV.


----------



## BWoody

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> Congrats! My first was born on Nov. 12 a few years ago, and now we’re waiting for #3 to come around New Year’s. (Im)patiently waiting for our account to be set up so we can book our first trip “home” to AKV.


Cheers to that and congratulations to you!


----------



## mrsap

Hello everyone! Just joining the party 

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/30/19
Offer accepted: 7/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/2/19
Passed ROFR: 8/21/19
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## neopolitech

BWoody said:


> It might be a good time to call MS. I also just bought my first contract, resale, and deed was recorded 8/2. I received email with one time activation code this Tuesday, 8/13, and then got logged in for the first time on Wednesday after calling MS for our club ID. my guess is Disney got your email wrong, thought an O was a 0 or something. Good luck!



It turned out to be a good thing that I ended up calling and you were right.  They had left a letter out of my email address.  They also transposed numbers in my physical address.  I would have been waiting a long time, LOL.  The woman on the phone said that the mistakes were Disney’s.  Everything was right in the documents from the title company.  She fixed everything and gave me the information I needed to setup my account.  I logged in and the points were already there!


----------



## Doberge

After receiving closing docs, how long is long enough before bugging the closing agent about the seller not returning docs? We received documents on 8/7 and we (buyers) returned and submitted a check long ago. Been waiting on the seller.


----------



## Disney_Bliss

I will edit this as the final dates are accomplished - but it was nice to see other date ranges along the way to estimate when I could expect progress:

Home: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7.20.19
Offer accepted: 7.20.19
Sent to ROFR: 7.24.19
Passed ROFR: 8.13.19
Closing docs received: 8.14.19
Closing docs returned: 8.14.19
Funds sent: 8.14.19
Seller returned closing docs: 8.17.19
Closing: 8.19.19
Deed recorded on OC site: 8.20.19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 8.26.19
Contract Visible on member site: 8.28.19
Received welcome letter: 9.3.19
Points in my account: 9.5.19


----------



## badeacon

Doberge said:


> After receiving closing docs, how long is long enough before bugging the closing agent about the seller not returning docs? We received documents on 8/7 and we (buyers) returned and submitted a check long ago. Been waiting on the seller.


I would bug right now and had to in July when seller waited 3 weeks to return documents. You have already sent in your check. I first contacted closing company agent and was told need to contact realtor to contact the seller.


----------



## *pixie*

Home: VB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 7/29/19
Offer accepted: 7/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/7/19
Passed ROFR: 8/28/19
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## mrsap

My first update! Received closing documents today!!!  I definitely didn’t expect them this soon! So exciting!

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/30/19
Offer accepted: 7/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/2/19
Passed ROFR: 8/21/19
Closing docs received: 8/28/19
Closing docs returned:
Funds sent:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Randywatson79

mrsap said:


> My first update! Received closing documents today!!!  I definitely didn’t expect them this soon! So exciting!



I was pleasantly surprised by how fast the process with First American moved. I hope you experience the same. 

Now I'm just waiting for Disney to load my points. *Impatiently taps fingers on the table*


----------



## mrsap

Randywatson79 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by how fast the process with First American moved. I hope you experience the same.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for Disney to load my points. *Impatiently taps fingers on the table*



Thanks!! That’s great to hear! I read a few negative posts regarding how slow they could be, so it was definitely a nice surprise! 

Congrats! I hope you get them quickly!!!!!


----------



## rongarbutt

Home: AKL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/25/19
Offer accepted: 7/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/19
Passed ROFR: 8/18/19
Closing docs received: 8/23/19
Closing docs returned: 8/27/19
Funds sent: 8/27/19
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## badeacon

rongarbutt said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 7/25/19
> Offer accepted: 7/25/19
> Sent to ROFR: 7/29/19
> Passed ROFR: 8/18/19
> Closing docs received: 8/23/19
> Closing docs returned: 8/27/19
> Funds sent: 8/27/19
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:



Something must of changed with Fidelity and First American to be so fast with receiving closing documents after passing ROFR. They both told me in June when I was asking when would receive closing documents after passing ROFR , that it would be 4 weeks and it was. I think they have been reading some of the comments on here and seeing other closing companies and brokers are closing much faster than they were. Their excuses about waiting on Disney and all the paper work they have to do, seems lame.


----------



## rongarbutt

badeacon said:


> Something must of changed with Fidelity and First American to be so fast with receiving closing documents after passing ROFR. They both told me in June when I was asking when would receive closing documents after passing ROFR , that it would be 4 weeks and it was. I think they have been reading some of the comments on here and seeing other closing companies and brokers are closing much faster than they were. Their excuses about waiting on Disney and all the paper work they have to do, seems lame.



I heard similar stories and was surprised this was moving so quickly.  Maybe they realized people were shying away from them due to the length of the process.  I didn't know too much before I put in the offer, just that they were on a lot of people's lists for reputable brokers.  They had an offer I couldn't refuse.  But somehow, Disney did...


----------



## *pixie*

badeacon said:


> Something must of changed with Fidelity and First American to be so fast with receiving closing documents after passing ROFR. They both told me in June when I was asking when would receive closing documents after passing ROFR , that it would be 4 weeks and it was. I think they have been reading some of the comments on here and seeing other closing companies and brokers are closing much faster than they were. Their excuses about waiting on Disney and all the paper work they have to do, seems lame.



After reading all the posts with the delays with First American, I specifically requested Fidelity use a title company other than First American.


----------



## mrsap

Update 3!

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/30/19
Offer accepted: 7/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/2/19
Passed ROFR: 8/21/19
Closing docs received: 8/28/19
Closing docs returned: 8/29/19
Funds sent: 8/29/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## *pixie*

Home: VB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 7/29/19
Offer accepted: 7/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/7/19
Passed ROFR: 8/28/19
Closing docs received: 8/30/19
Closing docs returned: 8/30/19
Funds sent: 8/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## agirlcallededdy

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 8/6/19
Offer accepted: 8/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/5/19
Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Brett Wyman

Just got my one-time code yesterday, but I cant call member services for a few days due to Dorian. First world problems.


----------



## MinnieInVA

Brett Wyman said:


> Just got my one-time code yesterday, but I cant call member services for a few days due to Dorian. First world problems.


I got my one time code nearly two weeks ago, and I've been trying to wait until I got the welcome letter in the mail. No letter yet. I guess I'll have to be patient for another week, unless the letter finally shows up.


----------



## emchen

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American (Rebecca Blair)
Offer made: 7/25/19
Offer accepted: 7/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/19
Passed ROFR: 8/16/19
Closing docs received: 8/21/19
Closing docs returned: 8/21/19
Funds sent: 8/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 8/26/19
Deed recorded on OC (California) site: 8/26/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: N/A
Contract Visible on member site: 8/30/19
Received welcome letter: N/A
Points in my account:


----------



## Randywatson79

Updated.. and complete


Randywatson79 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker:  Fidelity (Bonnie K)
> Title Company: First American (Alice B)
> Offer made: 7/11/19
> Offer accepted: 7/12/19
> Sent to ROFR: 7/15/19
> Passed ROFR: 7/31/19
> Closing docs received: 8/8/19
> Closing docs returned: 8/10/19
> Funds sent: 8/10/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/19
> Closing: 8/15/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 8/15/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code: 8/21
> Contract Visible on member site: 8/26
> Received welcome letter: 8/26
> Points in my account: 9/1



Me looking at availability of Savannah view rooms with two full years of points on my loaded, first contract...


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> Home: AKV-Jambo
> Broker: DVC Store (Jamie Carr)
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 7/14
> Offer accepted: 7/14
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17
> Passed ROFR: 8/2
> Closing docs received: 8/7/19
> Closing docs returned: 8/9/19
> Funds sent: 8/12/19 (wire)
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/13-15/19?
> Closing: 8/15/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 8/15/19
> Received Onetime Activation Code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:


Updated:

Home: AKV-Jambo
Broker: DVCStore (Jamie Carr)
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 7/14
Offer accepted: 7/14
Sent to ROFR: 7/17
Passed ROFR: 8/2
Closing docs received: 8/7/19
Closing docs returned: 8/9/19
Funds sent: 8/12/19 (wire)
Seller returned closing docs: 8/13-15/19?
Closing: 8/15/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 8/15/19 
Received Onetime Activation Code: called on 8/23 and got it over the phone. 
Contract Visible on member site: was already visible when I activated my account on 8/23. Member Administration said the transfer was processed on 8/21.
Received welcome letter: 8/27
Points in my account: 8/31


----------



## Brett Wyman

Brett Wyman said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale
> Title Company: Magic Vacation
> Offer made: 7/23/19
> Offer accepted: 7/23/19
> Sent to ROFR: 7/26/19
> Passed ROFR: 8/13/19
> Closing docs received: 8/16/19
> Closing docs returned: 8/19/19
> Funds sent: 8/19/19 (cashiers)
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/19/19
> Closing: 8/21/2019
> Deed recorded on OC site: ??
> Received Onetime Activation Code:??
> Contract Visible on member site:??
> Received welcome letter:??
> Points in my account:??
> 
> Man that was a tough cashiers check to send off



DONE! 5 Weeks beginning to end, not counting my two previous attempts that were ROFRd.

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 7/23/19
Offer accepted: 7/23/19
Sent to ROFR: 7/26/19
Passed ROFR: 8/13/19
Closing docs received: 8/16/19
Closing docs returned: 8/19/19
Funds sent: 8/19/19 (cashiers)
Seller returned closing docs: 8/19/19
Closing: 8/21/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 8/29/19
Received Onetime Activation Code: 8/29/19
Contract Visible on member site: 8/29/19
Received welcome letter: Still Haven't Received. Called MS 7 days after receiving activation code.
Points in my account: None until 2020 : (


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

Home: BRV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 9/2/19
Offer accepted: 9/2/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/3/19
Passed ROFR: waiting...
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Doublea

First update - hoping it goes as fast as some of the others in this thread.

Edit: literally 30 minutes after this post I got an email with all of my closing documents. Instead of making a new post I’ll just update this one. 

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/12/19
Offer accepted: 8/12/19 (an hour after offer)
Sent to ROFR: 8/14/19
Passed ROFR: 9/3/19
Closing docs received: 9/6/19
Closing docs returned:
Funds sent:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## agirlcallededdy

Update #2

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith) - specifically requested Mason
Offer made: 8/6/19
Offer accepted: 8/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/5/19
Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
Funds sent: 9/6/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account: 

**Just wired off all that money. Disney, just take all my money!! Is this when buyers remorse kicks in?!**


----------



## kerepka625

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/14/19
Offer accepted: 7/15/19
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/19
Passed ROFR: 8/2/19
Closing docs received: 8/8/19
Closing docs returned: 8/9/19
Funds sent: 8/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/6/19
Closing: 9/6/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ***
Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
Contract Visible on member site: ***
Received welcome letter: ***
Points in my account: ***

Sellers took a month (!!) to return their closing docs. Hopeful things move quickly now as the contract is fully loaded with some 2017 points that will expire at the end of November.


----------



## *pixie*

Home: VB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 7/29/19
Offer accepted: 7/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/7/19
Passed ROFR: 8/28/19
Closing docs received: 8/30/19
Closing docs returned: 8/30/19
Funds sent: 8/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 9/6/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:

I just wanted to add there was a few days' delay with our closing docs being received by Jeffrey Sweet's office because of postal delays with Dorian.  They received our docs yesterday and we closed today!


----------



## *pixie*

I updated too soon!  I posted as soon as I received the email that we closed today.  Just checked, and it has already been recorded today as well!

Home: VB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 7/29/19
Offer accepted: 7/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/7/19
Passed ROFR: 8/28/19
Closing docs received: 8/30/19
Closing docs returned: 8/30/19
Funds sent: 8/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 9/6/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/6/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## mrsap

kerepka625 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/14/19
> Offer accepted: 7/15/19
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17/19
> Passed ROFR: 8/2/19
> Closing docs received: 8/8/19
> Closing docs returned: 8/9/19
> Funds sent: 8/9/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/6/19
> Closing: 9/6/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: ***
> Received E-mail with one-time code: ***
> Contract Visible on member site: ***
> Received welcome letter: ***
> Points in my account: ***
> 
> Sellers took a month (!!) to return their closing docs. Hopeful things move quickly now as the contract is fully loaded with some 2017 points that will expire at the end of November.



OMG!!!! That’s ridiculous!!! You must have the patience of a Saint! I’m on Day 9 waiting for the sellers and I’m starting to get antsy!!!


----------



## kerepka625

mrsap said:


> OMG!!!! That’s ridiculous!!! You must have the patience of a Saint! I’m on Day 9 waiting for the sellers and I’m starting to get antsy!!!


Oh I didn't handle it well - my husband can attest! I would think they would want their money as soon as possible!


----------



## mrsap

kerepka625 said:


> Oh I didn't handle it well - my husband can attest! I would think they would want their money as soon as possible!



I completely agree and I definitely don’t blame you! Crazy!


----------



## Doublea

kerepka625 said:


> Sellers took a month (!!) to return their closing docs.



Why wouldn’t they want money!? That’s insane. I think my sellers are motivated to sell for some reason. They responded to my offer within an hour and returned the contract to the agent right away too. Fingers crossed they continue with that. 

Oddly enough, the sellers live about 10 miles from me but will take a few days delivering the documents to and from Florida and Massachusetts.


----------



## Candice30

Home:  Copper Creek
Broker: DVC resale market
Title Co: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 07/24/19
Offer accepted: 07/25/19
Sent for ROFR: 07/29/19
Passed ROFR: 08/16/19
Closing documents received: 08/21/19
Closing documents returned: 08/23/19
Seller closing documents returned: 08/23/19
Funds sent: 08/27/19
Closing: 08/27/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 08/28/19
Email with activation code received: 09/04/19
Called member admin for club ID: 09/05/19
Contract visible on site: 09/05/19
Points in my account: 09/08/19
Received welcome letter: not yet received

I had extremely motivated sellers that returned documents immediately.  And my contract came loaded with all 2018 points so yay!  Looking at reservations now!


----------



## Doublea

Update #2

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/12/19
Offer accepted: 8/12/19 (an hour after offer)
Sent to ROFR: 8/14/19
Passed ROFR: 9/3/19
Closing docs received: 9/6/19
Closing docs returned: 9/9/19
Funds sent: 9/9/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## LaneOT

Hi all! Just passed ROFR! 

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 8/26/19
Offer accepted: 8/26/2019
Sent to ROFR: 8/28/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/11/2019
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## ChimneyJim

Our first contract

Home: OKW
Broker: Timeshare Store - Jerry Sydow
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/14/19
Offer accepted: 8/14/2019
Sent to ROFR: 8/17/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/04/2019
Closing docs received: 9/09/19
Closing docs returned: 9/11/19
Funds sent: 9/11/19 - Check
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Doublea

Update #3

The title company received the closing docs and funds on 9/11 and it was closed within 24 hours. Now to stalk to the OC site. 

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/12/19
Offer accepted: 8/12/19 (an hour after offer)
Sent to ROFR: 8/14/19
Passed ROFR: 9/3/19
Closing docs received: 9/6/19
Closing docs returned: 9/9/19
Funds sent: 9/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/12/19
Closing: 9/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## MinnieInVA

I just got my gratuitous transfer done with my sister for AKV, and add-on-itis struck rather quickly...here we go:

Home: VGC
Broker: Timeshare Store - Jerry
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 9/12/19
Offer accepted: 9/12/19
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC (CA) site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## emchen

Home: VGC (110/160/160)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American (Rebecca Blair)
Offer made: 7/25/19
Offer accepted: 7/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/19
Passed ROFR: 8/16/19
Closing docs received: 8/21/19
Closing docs returned: 8/21/19
Funds sent: 8/22/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 8/26/19
Deed recorded on OC (California) site: 8/26/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: N/A
Contract Visible on member site: 8/30/19
Received welcome letter: N/A
Points in my account: 9/12/19 (delayed by Hurricane Dorian)

Points finally populated today!...but cannot use for some reason...able to toggle between membership IDs, but when I try to book with the new ID, it reverts back to the old ID!  Sigh!

Edited to add:  figured it out like a week later with help of CM...need to goto "Plan a Vacation" tab and not the prominent drop down...what a noob!  XP


----------



## jakenjess

Everything is finally done!

Home: VGF
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/21/19
Offer accepted: 6/21/2019
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/2019
Passed ROFR: 7/9/2019
Closing docs received: 8/6/19
Closing docs returned: 8/7/19
Funds sent: 8/7/19
Seller returned closing docs: 8/23/19
Closing: 8/26/19
Deed recorded on OC site:  8/26/19
Contract Visible on member site:  8/30/19
Received welcome letter: 9/13/19
Points in my account: 9/12/19


----------



## *pixie*

Home: VB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 7/29/19
Offer accepted: 7/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/7/19
Passed ROFR: 8/28/19
Closing docs received: 8/30/19
Closing docs returned: 8/30/19
Funds sent: 8/30/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 9/6/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/6/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site: 9/16/19
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## DM3MD

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC By Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 8/9/19
Offer accepted: 8/9/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/9/19
Closing docs returned: 9/10/19
Funds sent: 9/12/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/16/19
Closing: 9/17/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/17/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: NA
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## agirlcallededdy

Update #3

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith) - specifically requested Mason
Offer made: 8/6/19
Offer accepted: 8/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/5/19
Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
Funds sent: 9/6/19
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closing: 9/16/19
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## emchen

emchen said:


> Points in my account: 9/12/19
> 
> Points finally populated today!...but cannot use for some reason...able to toggle between membership IDs, but when I try to book with the new ID, it reverts back to the old ID!  Sigh!


Fix for the problem...use the "Plan a Vacation" tab instead of the splash screen reservation finder.


----------



## mrsap

Still waiting to close!  I sent my paperwork back, along with a check, almost 20 days ago (the day after I received the contract.) I was notified today that the sellers finally returned their paperwork, but filled it out incorrectly so they have to mail it back to them; so we definitely cannot close this week. SO beyond frustrating!!


----------



## agirlcallededdy

Update #4

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith) - specifically requested Mason
Offer made: 8/6/19
Offer accepted: 8/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/5/19
Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
Funds sent: 9/6/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/12/19
Closing: 9/16/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/17/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Doublea

mrsap said:


> Still waiting to close!  I sent my paperwork back, along with a check, almost 20 days ago (the day after I received the contract.) I was notified today that the sellers finally returned their paperwork, but filled it out incorrectly so they have to mail it back to them; so we definitely cannot close this week. SO beyond frustrating!!



Such a bummer, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Doublea

We closed on 9/12, but I am not seeing it on the OC website. I'm pretty sure I am looking at the right place because I see other DVC contracts listed. Anyone else not see their deed there right after closing?


----------



## mrsap

Doublea said:


> Such a bummer, sorry to hear that.



Thank you!


----------



## Doberge

Doublea said:


> We closed on 9/12, but I am not seeing it on the OC website. I'm pretty sure I am looking at the right place because I see other DVC contracts listed. Anyone else not see their deed there right after closing?



I'd give it some more time. There is sometimes buffer time between closing by title company and the information being born sent to OC clerk and processing.


----------



## BigOnDis

I copied from @agirlcallededdy since everything was so similar, I hope you don't mind.

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith) - specifically requested Mason
Offer made: 8/7/19
Offer accepted: 8/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/5/19
Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
Funds sent: 9/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/5/19
Closing: 9/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/12/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site: 9/18/19
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## agirlcallededdy

BigOnDis said:


> I copied from @agirlcallededdy since everything was so similar, I hope you don't mind.



Not at all! This is my first contract, so you'll probably get online acess faster than me though!! Waiting patiently for my activation code and welcome letter.


----------



## ChimneyJim

I've read about estoppel taking 30 days but I see many closings happening within a week or less of closing docs being returned.

Is this process faster than I thought or are these transactions different in some way?


----------



## redc

Home: BWV
Broker: The DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 08/07/19
Offer accepted: 08/07/19
Sent to ROFR: 08/08/19
Passed ROFR: 08/27/19
Closing docs received: 08/30/19
Closing docs returned: 08/30/19
Funds sent: 08/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 08/31/19
Closing: 09/06/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 09/08/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 09/13/19
Contract Visible on member site: 09/18/19
Received welcome letter: 09/18/2019
Points in my account: waiting impatiently


----------



## Cali2nooga

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Sales (Mark & Lori Webb)
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
Offer made: 7/31
Offer accepted: 7/31
Sent to ROFR: 7/31
Passed ROFR: 8/20
Closing docs received: 8/22
Closing docs returned: 8/23 (delayed closing requested by seller of 9/12)
Funds sent: 8/26 (wire)
Seller returned closing docs: unknown (international seller)
Closing: 9/9 (surprised, because this was a few days before we thought it would close)
Deed recorded on OC site: ?? don’t know how to check this
Received Onetime Activation Code: not received (existing member?)
Contract Visible on member site: 9/18
Received welcome letter: did not receive
Points in my account: 9/19

50 days from Offer to Points in Account, not too bad for international seller and delayed closing requested by seller.


----------



## *pixie*

Cali2nooga said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Sales (Mark & Lori Webb)
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith)
> Offer made: 7/31
> Offer accepted: 7/31
> Sent to ROFR: 7/31
> Passed ROFR: 8/20
> Closing docs received: 8/22
> Closing docs returned: 8/23 (delayed closing requested by seller of 9/12)
> Funds sent: 8/26 (wire)
> Seller returned closing docs: unknown (international seller)
> Closing: 9/9 (surprised, because this was a few days before we thought it would close)
> Deed recorded on OC site: ?? don’t know how to check this
> Received Onetime Activation Code: not received (existing member?)
> Contract Visible on member site: 9/18
> Received welcome letter: did not receive
> Points in my account: 9/19
> 
> 50 days from Offer to Points in Account, not too bad for international seller and delayed closing requested by seller.



That is awesome your points were loaded so quickly! Enjoy!!


----------



## LaneOT

I suppose I should've done some more research on closing companies! I didn't realize that First American was sooo slow! I've seen contracts take almost a month for closing docs. I'm almost 10 days out from passing rofr and havent heard a peep from First American!


----------



## DVC numbie

Just had offer accepted yesterday on 200 Aulani points. financing in place and contract signed (on my end so far). hoping it goes quick because its Aulani. $89 a point (non-subsidized). I am excited, this is my family's first DVC contract (first any timeshare contract). so far it has gone really well. did a lot of research first, now just the waiting game.


----------



## Doublea

Update 4 - Got the one-time code just now.

Edit to include deed recorded date. 

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/12/19
Offer accepted: 8/12/19 (an hour after offer)
Sent to ROFR: 8/14/19
Passed ROFR: 9/3/19
Closing docs received: 9/6/19
Closing docs returned: 9/9/19
Funds sent: 9/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/12/19
Closing: 9/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/14
Received E-mail with one-time code: 9/19/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## badeacon

LaneOT said:


> I suppose I should've done some more research on closing companies! I didn't realize that First American was sooo slow! I've seen contracts take almost a month for closing docs. I'm almost 10 days out from passing rofr and havent heard a peep from First American!


It took 4 weeks for First American to send my closing documents after passing ROFR in June. Some are reporting they may be a little faster now.


----------



## dropd

LaneOT said:


> I suppose I should've done some more research on closing companies! I didn't realize that First American was sooo slow! I've seen contracts take almost a month for closing docs. I'm almost 10 days out from passing rofr and havent heard a peep from First American!



Similar story for me. My first contract last month was Mason Title and everything happened super quickly. Second contract is with First American, and despite passing ROFR awhile ago, no peep at all from them yet.


----------



## mrsap

dropd said:


> Similar story for me. My first contract last month was Mason Title and everything happened super quickly. Second contract is with First American, and despite passing ROFR awhile ago, no peep at all from them yet.



Why not send an email?! Just ask for the status, somebody will get back to you! I definitely have no shame when it comes to asking questions about the status!!


----------



## Doberge

redc said:


> Closing: 09/06/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 09/08/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code: 09/13/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 09/18/19
> Received welcome letter: 09/18/2019
> Points in my account: waiting impatiently



Cool, this is close to where we are. We closed on the 9th, recorded on the 10th, received the email on the 13th. We havent received our welcome letter but hopefully that's close, considering they emailed us on the same day after being recorded the same week.


----------



## badeacon

Home: CCV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/21/2019
Offer accepted: 8/21/2019
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2019
Closing docs received: 9/19/2019
Closing docs returned:9/20/2019
Funds sent:9/20/2019
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## mrsap

Following up: heard from Title Co. this morning... sellers finally returned their closing documents. Will be closing in 2-4 days.


----------



## mrsap

Update 4! Yay!!

I just happened to go on the Comptroller website and I saw our deed was recorded today!!!!!!!! Does that mean we closed today?!! From what they wrote me this morning, they just received the sellers documents and that we will close within the next 2 to 4 business days. I was very surprised to see it already recorded!?!

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/30/19
Offer accepted: 7/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/2/19
Passed ROFR: 8/21/19
Closing docs received: 8/28/19
Closing docs returned: 8/29/19
Funds sent: 8/29/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/18/19
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/20/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Doublea

mrsap said:


> Update 4! Yay!!
> 
> I just happened to go on the Comptroller website and I saw our deed was recorded today!!!!!!!! Does that mean we closed today?!! From what they wrote me this morning, they just received the sellers documents and that we will close within the next 2 to 4 business days. I was very surprised to see it already recorded!?!



That would be a good assumption. They wouldn’t send the deed without closing. I was notified a few days after closing by the title company and the selling agent that mine closed when it did. Oddly enough I don’t see it on the Comptroller’s website yet.


----------



## mrsap

Doublea said:


> That would be a good assumption. They wouldn’t send the deed without closing. I was notified a few days after closing by the title company and the selling agent that mine closed when it did. Oddly enough I don’t see it on the Comptroller’s website yet.



Thanks!!! It was just an odd day from start to finish yesterday!!! I had emailed the one agent (yesterday morning) to ask the status of the Sellers Closing documents. He wrote back and informed me they still had not received them back yet!!! So literally after I read his email, another agent wrote me an email and said they had just received the Sellers Closing documents and we’d close in 2-4 Business days. Then that night, I checked the Comptroller’s website, and there’s my Recorded deed!!!!! I’m happy it’s all said and done, but, I was just confused by the day as a whole.

So weird you closed already and don’t see yours posted yet?? How many days ago was your closing?


----------



## rongarbutt

rongarbutt said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 7/25/19
> Offer accepted: 7/25/19
> Sent to ROFR: 7/29/19
> Passed ROFR: 8/18/19
> Closing docs received: 8/23/19
> Closing docs returned: 8/27/19
> Funds sent: 8/27/19
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:



60 days start to finish... And I beat the sellers by 9 days with returning the docs.
Home: AKL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/25/19
Offer accepted: 7/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/19
Passed ROFR: 8/18/19
Closing docs received: 8/23/19
Closing docs returned: 8/27/19
Funds sent: 8/27/19
Seller returned closing docs:9/5/19
Closing:9/10/19
Deed recorded on OC site:9/6/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: n/a
Contract Visible on member site: 9/17/19
Received welcome letter:9/21/19
Points in my account:9/22/19 (called 9/19 and they said wait until Sunday.  Called Sunday and they put me on hold until the points were available.)


----------



## Doublea

mrsap said:


> So weird you closed already and don’t see yours posted yet?? How many days ago was your closing?



Closing was all in the same day. I sent all of the closing documents back and certified check via fedex and they received it on 9/12. They emailed me telling me they received it and will close ASAP. They emailed me a few hours later saying they received the documents from the seller (I assume electronic signatures) and they closed right then. 

Still not seeing it on the OC site. Very odd.


----------



## mrsap

Doublea said:


> Closing was all in the same day. I sent all of the closing documents back and certified check via fedex and they received it on 9/12. They emailed me telling me they received it and will close ASAP. They emailed me a few hours later saying they received the documents from the seller (I assume electronic signatures) and they closed right then.
> 
> Still not seeing it on the OC site. Very odd.



Oh wow. So frustrating!!!!!! I would definitely reach out to them by email and just say you would like to follow up. You could always just tell them you would like to confirm that everything was taken care of.

So I just heard back from my closing agent and he said that we did NOT close yet, but we are supposed to close later today.


----------



## MrGreek

Home: SSR
Broker: The Timeshare Store 
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 8/9/19
Offer accepted: 8/12/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/12/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/5/19
Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
Funds sent: 9/5/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/13/19
Closing: 9/13/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/16/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: N/A (direct owner at Copper Creek)
Contract Visible on member site: 9/20/19
Received welcome letter: N/A
Points in my account: 9/21/19


----------



## emchen

MrGreek said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: The Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 8/9/19
> Offer accepted: 8/12/19
> Sent to ROFR: 8/12/19
> Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
> Closing docs received: 9/5/19
> Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
> Funds sent: 9/5/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/13/19
> Closing: 9/13/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 9/16/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code: N/A (direct owner at Copper Creek)
> Contract Visible on member site: 9/20/19
> Received welcome letter: N/A
> Points in my account: 9/21/19


Fast as it gets with resale I think!


----------



## Doublea

mrsap said:


> Oh wow. So frustrating!!!!!! I would definitely reach out to them by email and just say you would like to follow up. You could always just tell them you would like to confirm that everything was taken care of.
> 
> So I just heard back from my closing agent and he said that we did NOT close yet, but we are supposed to close later today.



It's there! The title company sent me the copy that is listed on the OC website. For some reason even when I search my name it won't pull up. When I search using the document number it pulls up. 

Not too much longer when it gets closed! 

Now just waiting for our welcome letter. I've noticed in this thread that you could call and get your member ID, but then even when people do that the contract may not be loaded and even if it is the points won't be there.  So I'll be just be a little patient and wait for the letter in the mail before calling and wasting both of our time.


----------



## mrsap

Just found out we Officially Closed!!!!!


Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/30/19
Offer accepted: 7/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/2/19
Passed ROFR: 8/21/19
Closing docs received: 8/28/19
Closing docs returned: 8/29/19
Funds sent: 8/29/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/18/19
Closing: 9/23/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/20/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## mrsap

Doublea said:


> It's there! The title company sent me the copy that is listed on the OC website. For some reason even when I search my name it won't pull up. When I search using the document number it pulls up.
> 
> Not too much longer when it gets closed!
> 
> Now just waiting for our welcome letter. I've noticed in this thread that you could call and get your member ID, but then even when people do that the contract may not be loaded and even if it is the points won't be there.  So I'll be just be a little patient and wait for the letter in the mail before calling and wasting both of our time.



That's great!!! Congrats!!! Yes, I was one of those people who were too impatient to wait with our first resale contract!! Although there were no points yet, it was cool to see my Home resort showing! Excited for you, though! Hope it doesn't take too long!!!


----------



## agirlcallededdy

Update #4

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith) - specifically requested Mason
Offer made: 8/6/19
Offer accepted: 8/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/5/19
Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
Funds sent: 9/6/19
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closing: 9/16/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/17/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 9/23/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account: 

I am not waiting on a bunch of points to load (only 4 but double coming Feb), but so excited to FINALLY get access to the member website. The first call to MS was a "no, we can't give you your club ID", but then I called back, pressed 1 and 6 (advice from another post) and got a very helpful CM who got my all set up! I guess we are officially DVC members now!


----------



## ChimneyJim

ChimneyJim said:


> Our first contract
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: Timeshare Store - Jerry Sydow
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 8/14/19
> Offer accepted: 8/14/2019
> Sent to ROFR: 8/17/2019
> Passed ROFR: 9/04/2019
> Closing docs received: 9/09/19
> Closing docs returned: 9/11/19
> Funds sent: 9/11/19 - Check
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:




Update -
Home: OKW
Broker: Timeshare Store - Jerry Sydow
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/14/19
Offer accepted: 8/14/2019
Sent to ROFR: 8/17/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/04/2019
Closing docs received: 9/09/19
Closing docs returned: 9/11/19
Funds sent: 9/11/19 - Check
Seller returned closing docs: 9/17/19
Closing: 9/23/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/23/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

**UPDATE**

Home: BRV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 9/2/19
Offer accepted: 9/2/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/3/19
Passed ROFR: 9/18/19
Closing docs received: 9/23/19
Closing docs returned: 9/24/19
Funds sent: 9/24/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: (seller requested closing after 10/15/19)
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Richard H.

LaneOT said:


> I suppose I should've done some more research on closing companies! I didn't realize that First American was sooo slow! I've seen contracts take almost a month for closing docs. I'm almost 10 days out from passing rofr and havent heard a peep from First American!


It took them about 45 days for me.  They always had a excuse for being late.  I guess they have a lot of practice at being slow so they know the excuses to give that you cannot verify.


----------



## *pixie*

Home: VB
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 7/29/19
Offer accepted: 7/29/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/7/19
Passed ROFR: 8/28/19
Closing docs received: 8/30/19
Closing docs returned: 8/30/19
Funds sent: 8/30/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 9/6/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/6/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site: 9/16/19
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account: 9/24/19

Just about 8 weeks from start to finish. Jeffrey Sweet's office was awesome, and I think they're the reason things moved along so well.


----------



## redc

FINAL UPDATE WE HAVE POINTS!!!!!

Home: BWV
Broker: The TimeShare Store (Yamilin)
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 08/07/19
Offer accepted: 08/07/19
Sent to ROFR: 08/08/19
Passed ROFR: 08/27/19      19 days for Disney to waive ROFR
Closing docs received: 08/30/19
Closing docs returned: 08/30/19
Funds sent: 08/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 08/31/19
Closing: 09/06/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ?????
Received E-mail with one-time code: 09/13/19
Contract Visible on member site: 09/18/19
Received welcome letter: 09/23/2019
Points in my account:   SEPT 23, 2019   46 days from Offer Made to Points in Account (6 1/2 week!)

Timeshare Store (Yamilin) and Mason Title (Marcelo) worked perfectly together and with me.  Amazingly SMOOTH transaction.

Loaded contract 2018: 220 pts, 2019: 220 pts  NO FEES
Already booked 9 nights at Aulani in February Deluxe Studio Ocean View
and 1 bedroom @ Home BWV 6 nights in early January
With some left over from the free 440!!!!
Woooooohooooooo!!!!


----------



## Networth

Deleted.


----------



## Lorana

So excited I get to start this thread!

Home: BRV@WL
Broker: Fidelity Resales  (Bonnie)
Title Company: Mason Title  (Cammy)
Offer made: 9/9/19
Offer accepted: 9/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/12/19
Passed ROFR: 9/25/19
Closing docs received: 9/26/2019
Closing docs returned: 9/27/2019
Funds sent: 9/27/2019
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:


----------



## BigOnDis

*Final Update*

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith) - specifically requested Mason
Offer made: 8/7/19
Offer accepted: 8/8/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/5/19
Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
Funds sent: 9/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/5/19
Closing: 9/11/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/12/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site: 9/18/19
Received welcome letter:  9/23/19
Points in my account: 9/26/19

I was able to modify my existing reservation to use new banked points.


----------



## agirlcallededdy

@BigOnDis I am wildly jealous!! Waiting patiently for my points to load. I am not in a huge hurry but I have this unfounded anxiety that the contract won't show up with the banked points that I think I bought. <--- gotta have anxiety about something!!


----------



## BigOnDis

agirlcallededdy said:


> @BigOnDis I am wildly jealous!! Waiting patiently for my points to load. I am not in a huge hurry but I have this unfounded anxiety that the contract won't show up with the banked points that I think I bought. <--- gotta have anxiety about something!!



Tell me about it, I was nervous all the way to the points showing up correctly.


----------



## Doublea

Final Update!

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/12/19
Offer accepted: 8/12/19 (an hour after offer)
Sent to ROFR: 8/14/19
Passed ROFR: 9/3/19
Closing docs received: 9/6/19
Closing docs returned: 9/9/19
Funds sent: 9/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/12/19
Closing: 9/12/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/14/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 9/19/19
Contract Visible on member site: 9/27/19
Received welcome letter: 9/27/19
Points in my account: 9/27/19

I waited for my welcome letter to come before calling, so the contract and points may have been up on the site before today. Either way, I'm super happy this is done. 46 days from offer until log in and seeing points!


----------



## mrsap

Just checked my member portal and I can see my SSR contract! (No points just yet).

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/30/19
Offer accepted: 7/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/2/19
Passed ROFR: 8/21/19
Closing docs received: 8/28/19
Closing docs returned: 8/29/19
Funds sent: 8/29/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/18/19
Closing: 9/23/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/20/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site: 9/27/19
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:

It’s the little things!!


----------



## mrsap

Doublea said:


> Final Update!
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 8/12/19
> Offer accepted: 8/12/19 (an hour after offer)
> Sent to ROFR: 8/14/19
> Passed ROFR: 9/3/19
> Closing docs received: 9/6/19
> Closing docs returned: 9/9/19
> Funds sent: 9/9/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/12/19
> Closing: 9/12/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 9/14/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code: 9/19/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 9/27/19
> Received welcome letter: 9/27/19
> Points in my account: 9/27/19
> 
> I waited for my welcome letter to come before calling, so the contract and points may have been up on the site before today. Either way, I'm super happy this is done. 46 days from offer until log in and seeing points!



Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Doublea

mrsap said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!


Thanks! Your points should be there any day!


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

At what point in the process are you able to access your online member card through the website? Does that happen once you have access to the website or do you have to wait until after your contract is visible or after your points are in there?


----------



## Doublea

BrerRabbit1119 said:


> At what point in the process are you able to access your online member card through the website? Does that happen once you have access to the website or do you have to wait until after your contract is visible or after your points are in there?



When you get your one time activation code you are able to call in and get your member ID. The welcome letter said that the member ID is with your closing docs, but mine wasn’t. 

Call 800-800-9800, select 1 then 6 and ask them for your member ID.


----------



## mrsap

Has anyone successfully called and had their points loaded up (before they showed up on the website?). If so, what extensions do you press? Just asking for an impatient friend


----------



## Doublea

mrsap said:


> Has anyone successfully called and had their points loaded up (before they showed up on the website?). If so, what extensions do you press? Just asking for an impatient friend



I would just talk to the general support. Maybe you've already done that and is why you are asking.


----------



## mrsap

Doublea said:


> I would just talk to the general support. Maybe you've already done that and is why you are asking.



I didn’t... yet! Just thought I would ask which particular extensions to press when calling. I know there’s different sections and one in particular that would deal with that.


----------



## osera1

Home: BCV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/1/19
Offer accepted: 9/2/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/5/19
Passed ROFR: 9/18/19
Closing docs received: 9/25/19
Closing docs returned: 9/30/19
Funds sent: 9/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site: 
Received welcome letter: 
Points in my account:


----------



## agirlcallededdy

@mrsap I called MA this morning. She said it wasn't her area, but she looked and said they were loading points on contracts Disney received on 9/23/19, which was when mine was received (thought it was 9/20... ). She said 24-36hrs from the day the points are loaded until they can be seen online. FWIW.


----------



## mrsap

agirlcallededdy said:


> @mrsap I called MA this morning. She said it wasn't her area, but she looked and said they were loading points on contracts Disney received on 9/23/19, which was when mine was received (thought it was 9/20... ). She said 24-36hrs from the day the points are loaded until they can be seen online. FWIW.



Thank you! Great to know!! I’m not sure exactly when Disney received it from Fidelity. I guess I just have to try my best to be patient.


I’ll probably call in about an hour


----------



## crvetter

mrsap said:


> Has anyone successfully called and had their points loaded up (before they showed up on the website?). If so, what extensions do you press? Just asking for an impatient friend


Once the shell of the contract is created (essentially you can see it online, if a member, or create an account, if a new member) the contract is then sent back to Member Services to load the points onto the account. I successfully had Member Services (though the person I first talked to swore MS didn't handle it but called another CM and found out MS does do it just back-office staff) load my points while on the phone with them. I politely asked if it was possible simply because the 7 month mark was fast approaching and at that time my points dropped in value (they were for VGC and I wanted to reserve a room there).

They did act as if it was an exemption, which I was beyond grateful for, because my contract was with MA for an extended period of time (their words).

Edit: MA was very clear on where they were always with creating the contracts under my membership and they were the ones who told me to call MS about the point loading.


----------



## mrsap

crvetter said:


> Once the shell of the contract is created (essentially you can see it online, if a member, or create an account, if a new member) the contract is then sent back to Member Services to load the points onto the account. I successfully had Member Services (though the person I first talked to swore MS didn't handle it but called another CM and found out MS does do it just back-office staff) load my points while on the phone with them. I politely asked if it was possible simply because the 7 month mark was fast approaching and at that time my points dropped in value (they were for VGC and I wanted to reserve a room there).
> 
> They did act as if it was an exemption, which I was beyond grateful for, because my contract was with MA for an extended period of time (their words).
> 
> Edit: MA was very clear on where they were always with creating the contracts under my membership and they were the ones who told me to call MS about the point loading.



Thank you for that reply! I did check our existing member site on Friday afternoon, and did notice that my new contract was there (we closed Monday). I know it usually takes a couple days for the points to load, but since I am already past the 11 month window, I would like to have something booked for next summer‘s trip (even though I will attempt to change it at seven months.) It’s just knowing I have something in stone that makes me feel a little bit better! Maybe I will try calling for the heck of it and see if there’s anything they can do. Not really a big deal either way. I think I just really love instant gratification


----------



## agirlcallededdy

FINAL UPDATE

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith) - specifically requested Mason
Offer made: 8/6/19
Offer accepted: 8/6/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/5/19
Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
Funds sent: 9/6/19
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closing: 9/16/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/17/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 9/23/19
Contract Visible on member site: 9/23/19
Received welcome letter: 9/30/19
Points in my account: 9/30/19

Aulani Feb 2020 is booked! My mom, a 3 year pancreatic cancer survivor, said this is her dream trip. I am so excited to take my parents, and my mom's best friend as well as my hubs and kids to Hawaii!! Aloha!


----------



## mrsap

agirlcallededdy said:


> FINAL UPDATE
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy Smith) - specifically requested Mason
> Offer made: 8/6/19
> Offer accepted: 8/6/19
> Sent to ROFR: 8/13/19
> Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
> Closing docs received: 9/5/19
> Closing docs returned: 9/5/19
> Funds sent: 9/6/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ??
> Closing: 9/16/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 9/17/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code: 9/23/19
> Contract Visible on member site: 9/23/19
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account: 9/30/19
> 
> Aulani Feb 2020 is booked! My mom, a 3 year pancreatic cancer survivor, said this is her dream trip. I am so excited to take my parents, and my mom's best friend as well as my hubs and kids to Hawaii!! Aloha!



Congrats! I hope your mom has an amazing trip!!! WELCOME HOME!!!!


----------



## LaneOT

UPDATE
Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 8/26/19
Offer accepted: 8/26/2019
Sent to ROFR: 8/28/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/11/2019
Closing docs received: 9/27/2019
Closing docs returned: 9/30/2019
Funds sent: 9/30/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 10/28/2019 (I Can't believe it took them THAT LONG!!!)
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## TonyaG83

UPDATE 2
Home: Polynesian
Broker: Vacatia
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers, LLC
Offer made: 8/14/19
Offer accepted: 8/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/21/19
Passed ROFR: 9/11/219
Closing docs received: 9/20/19
Closing docs returned: 9/27/19
Funds sent: 9/27/19
Seller returned closing docs: 10/18/19
Closing: 10/21/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/22/19
Contract Visible on member site: 10/29/19
Received welcome letter: 11/6/19
Points in my account: 11/5/19


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED!  Got word today that we've closed!

Interestingly, I'm still waiting to receive word that my Direct Disney Contract has closed.  (Purchased 9/15, Docs received by DVC 9/22, Closing ??)

UPDATED AGAIN!  Our resale Deed has been recorded.  Still waiting for our Direct Sale Deed to be recorded...

Home: BRV@WL
Broker: Fidelity Resales (Bonnie)
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 9/9/19
Offer accepted: 9/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/12/19
Passed ROFR: 9/25/19
Closing docs received: 9/26/2019
Closing docs returned: 9/27/2019
Funds sent: 9/27/2019
Seller returned closing docs:  ??
Closing:  10/2/2019
Deed recorded on OC site:  10/3/2019
Contract Visible on member site:
Points in my account:


----------



## badeacon

Home: CCV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/21/2019
Offer accepted: 8/21/2019
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2019
Closing docs received: 9/19/2019
Closing docs returned:9/20/2019
Funds sent:9/20/2019
Seller returned closing docs:9/24/2019
Closing:9/26/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/27/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:

Waiting for contract visible on site and posts to load

Quote Reply
Report


----------



## mrsap

*FINAL UPDATE!!*


Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/30/19
Offer accepted: 7/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/2/19
Passed ROFR: 8/21/19
Closing docs received: 8/28/19
Closing docs returned: 8/29/19
Funds sent: 8/29/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/18/19
Closing: 9/23/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/20/19
Contract Visible on member site: 9/27/19
Points in my Account: 10/7/19




Good luck to everyone! Hope you get your points ASAP! Thanks for helping make the wait a little easier!


----------



## marygrcevic

Home: Aulani
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Old Republic Title
Offer made: 8/5/19
Offer accepted: 8/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/7/19
Passed ROFR: 8/27/19
Closing docs received: 9/14/19
Closing docs returned: 9/15/19
Funds sent: 9/24/19
Seller returned closing docs: 09/19/19
Closing: 09/30/19
Deed recorded on Hawaii site: 10/01/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account: 

*Waiting impatiently for my email code and/or welcome letter !!  *


----------



## Ruttangel

Home: AKL
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 9/9/2019
Offer accepted: 9/9/2019
Sent to ROFR: 9/13/2019
Passed ROFR: 10/1/2019
Closing docs received: 10/2/2019
Closing docs returned: 10/3/2019
Funds sent: 10/7/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 10/9/2019
Closing: 10/10/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/11/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code: 10/21/2019
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## badeacon

Home: CCV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/21/2019
Offer accepted: 8/21/2019
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2019
Closing docs received: 9/19/2019
Closing docs returned:9/20/2019
Funds sent:9/20/2019
Seller returned closing docs:9/24/2019
Closing:9/26/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/27/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code: n/a
Contract Visible on member site:10/10/2019
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:

Now hoping not another 13 days for points to load

Quo


----------



## HickoryDickory

Impatiently waiting for points to load!

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/21/19
Offer accepted: 8/21/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/19
Passed ROFR: 9/10/19
Closing docs received: 9/25/19
Closing docs returned: 9/30/19
Funds sent: 9/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/26/19
Closing: 9/30/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/2/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code: (n/a, existing DVC member)
*Contract Visible on member site: 10/11/2019*
Received welcome letter: (n/a, existing DVC member)
*Points in my account: ---*


----------



## emchen

Did I not do this already???  So caught up in reading others!  Lol.

Home: SSR (200/200/200) _*International Seller*_ (2 Japanese couples)
Broker: Fidelity Resales (Bonnie)
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 7/26/19
Offer accepted: 7/31/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/9/19
Passed ROFR: 8/27/19
Closing docs received: 8/30/19
Closing docs returned: 9/3/19
Funds sent: 8/31/19
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/19 (int'l sellers had to get notary separately at US embassy or consulate 9/18 and 9/26)
Closing: 10/3/19
Deed recorded on OC (Florida) site: 10/4/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ...
Contract Visible on member site: ...
Received welcome letter: ...
Points in my account: ...


----------



## emchen

This too!

Dunno why seller took two weeks to return docs!?  Maybe they were in Florida during Dorian...curse you Dorian for the death and destruction you left...and a little for delaying my DVC points (meekly)...

Home: AUL (113/217/217) _*Subsidized*_
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Jodi)
Title Company: Quality Timeshare Closings (Kelly)
Offer made: 8/18/19
Offer accepted: 8/18/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/22/19
Passed ROFR: 9/6/19
Closing docs received: 9/23/19
Closing docs returned: 9/24/19
Funds sent: 10/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 10/8/19
Closing: ...
Deed recorded on OC site: ...
Received E-mail with one-time code: ...
Contract Visible on member site: ...
Received welcome letter: ...
Points in my account: ...


----------



## tnicks

Ruttangel said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: Fidelity Resales
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 9/9/2019
> Offer accepted: 9/9/2019
> Sent to ROFR: 9/13/2019
> Passed ROFR: 1/10/2019
> Closing docs received: 2/10/2019
> Closing docs returned: 3/10/2019
> Funds sent: 7/10/2019
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/10/2019
> Closing: 10/10/2019
> Deed recorded on OC site:
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:


I think you're swapping back and forth on those date formats.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Final Update!

Home: OKW
Broker: Timeshare Store - Jerry Sydow
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/14/19
Offer accepted: 8/14/2019
Sent to ROFR: 8/17/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/04/2019
Closing docs received: 9/09/19
Closing docs returned: 9/11/19
Funds sent: 9/11/19 - Check
Seller returned closing docs: 9/17/19
Closing: 9/23/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/23/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: NA
Contract Visible on member site:  10/7/19
Received welcome letter: NA
Points in my account: 10/12/19


----------



## Lorana

Almost there...



Home: BRV@WL
Broker: Fidelity Resales (Bonnie)
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 9/9/19
Offer accepted: 9/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/12/19
Passed ROFR: 9/25/19
Closing docs received: 9/26/2019
Closing docs returned: 9/27/2019
Funds sent: 9/27/2019
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closing: 10/2/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/3/2019
  *interestingly our resale was recorded before our Direct Purchase made on 9/15/2019
Contract Visible on member site:  10/14/2019
Received Welcome Letter: 10/19/2019 (but we’re already DVC members)
Points in my account:


----------



## badeacon

Home: CCV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/21/2019
Offer accepted: 8/21/2019
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2019
Closing docs received: 9/19/2019
Closing docs returned:9/20/2019
Funds sent:9/20/2019
Seller returned closing docs:9/24/2019
Closing:9/26/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 9/27/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code: n/a
Contract Visible on member site:10/10/2019
Received welcome letter: not yet but already DVC member
Points in my account:10/14/2019

Points loaded much faster then I expected.


----------



## emchen

Lorana said:


> Almost there...
> 
> 
> 
> Home: BRV@WL
> Broker: Fidelity Resales (Bonnie)
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
> Offer made: 9/9/19
> Offer accepted: 9/11/19
> Sent to ROFR: 9/12/19
> Passed ROFR: 9/25/19
> Closing docs received: 9/26/2019
> Closing docs returned: 9/27/2019
> Funds sent: 9/27/2019
> Seller returned closing docs: ??
> Closing: 10/2/2019
> Deed recorded on OC site: 10/3/2019
> *interestingly our resale was recorded before our Direct Purchase made on 9/15/2019
> Contract Visible on member site:  10/14/2019
> Points in my account:


Wu...maybe my contract will appear tomorrow!  fingers crossed!  Looks like I’m just one day behind you!


----------



## tnicks

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 9/5/2019
Offer accepted: 9/6/2019
Sent to ROFR: 9/11/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/25/2019
Closing docs received: 10/4/2019
Closing docs returned: 10/4/2019
Funds sent: 10/7/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 10/10/2019
Closing: 10/15/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/14/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code: 
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter: 
Points in my account:

Finally got the official word today! Does it really take up to 30 days to receive a welcome home letter? We're not already members, so I can't get into the member site until I receive a member number and one-time code. Anyway of speeding up that process or do I just need to wait for my letter to eventually arrive?


----------



## HickoryDickory

Final update!  

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/21/19
Offer accepted: 8/21/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/19
Passed ROFR: 9/10/19
Closing docs received: 9/25/19
Closing docs returned: 9/30/19
Funds sent: 9/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/26/19
Closing: 9/30/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/2/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code: (n/a, existing DVC member)
Contract Visible on member site: 10/11/2019
Received welcome letter: (n/a, existing DVC member)
*Points in my account:  10/16/2019*


----------



## emchen

Final Update!

Home: SSR (200/200/200) *International Seller* (2 Japanese couples)
Broker: Fidelity Resales (Bonnie)
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 7/26/19
Offer accepted: 7/31/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/9/19
Passed ROFR: 8/27/19
Closing docs received: 8/30/19
Closing docs returned: 9/3/19
Funds sent: 8/31/19
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/19 (int'l sellers had to get notary separately at US embassy or consulate 9/18 and 9/26)
Closing: 10/3/19
Deed recorded on OC (Florida) site: 10/4/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: ...
Contract Visible on member site: 10/14/19
Received welcome letter: ...
Points in my account: 10/17/19

*About 11 weeks from offer to points-in-account*.

This international sale definitely added on many weeks when compared to my first, standard, resale contract.  People have written that they did not see any difference, but I think non-North-American international seller is a different animal than sellers from Canada.


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

Closed and recorded!  Just curious for those of you who called DVC Member Admin for their activation code - what number did you use as the "deed" number?  Is it the DOC # at the top of the Warranty Deed on the OC site?  I'm heading to Disney on Wednesday and staying at BLT.  I know it's really pushing it time-wise, but hoping to maybe get my Club Member ID in order to be able to go up to Top of the World Lounge!

**UPDATE**

Home: BRV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 9/2/19
Offer accepted: 9/2/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/3/19
Passed ROFR: 9/18/19
Closing docs received: 9/23/19
Closing docs returned: 9/24/19
Funds sent: 9/24/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 10/16/19 (seller requested closing after 10/15/19)
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/18/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## emchen

BrerRabbit1119 said:


> Closed and recorded!  Just curious for those of you who called DVC Member Admin for their activation code - what number did you use as the "deed" number?  Is it the DOC # at the top of the Warranty Deed on the OC site?  I'm heading to Disney on Wednesday and staying at BLT.  I know it's really pushing it time-wise, but hoping to maybe get my Club Member ID in order to be able to go up to Top of the World Lounge!
> 
> **UPDATE**
> 
> Home: BRV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation
> Offer made: 9/2/19
> Offer accepted: 9/2/19
> Sent to ROFR: 9/3/19
> Passed ROFR: 9/18/19
> Closing docs received: 9/23/19
> Closing docs returned: 9/24/19
> Funds sent: 9/24/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 10/16/19 (seller requested closing after 10/15/19)
> Deed recorded on OC site: 10/18/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code:
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:


Don’t know the answer to your question but if you are staying at BLT, might it be on rented points?  If so, could you not ask the renter for their member ID to use to access TOTWL?


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

emchen said:


> Don’t know the answer to your question but if you are staying at BLT, might it be on remted points?  If so, could you not ask the renter for their member ID to use to access TOTWL?


I am staying on rented points, but my understanding is you need to be an owner to access TOTWL (ie. rented points don’t apply).  I believe they typically check your member number as well as ID.  Since we are actually owners now I’m hoping it won’t be an issue - we just haven’t received our member ID yet.  If it doesn’t work out, no big deal - we’re actually staying at BLT again in January so I’m sure we’ll be able to utilize it that time.


----------



## emchen

BrerRabbit1119 said:


> I am staying on rented points, but my understanding is you need to be an owner to access TOTWL (ie. rented points don’t apply).  I believe they typically check your member number as well as ID.  Since we are actually owners now I’m hoping it won’t be an issue - we just haven’t received our member ID yet.  If it doesn’t work out, no big deal - we’re actually staying at BLT again in January so I’m sure we’ll be able to utilize it that time.


It might be worth a try.  I recall reading in a thread here discussing TOTWL about how resale and direct members all have access to TOTWL specifically.  And then on another thread that people staying at resorts through renting points qualify for all exclusive benefits that are associated with those rented points (ie. free resort self-parking, pool hopping, etc).


----------



## MinnieInVA

Home: VGC
Broker: The Timeshare Store (Jamie/Jerry)
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 9/30/19
Offer accepted: 9/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/1/19
Passed ROFR: 10/19/19
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC (CA) site: 
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Lorana

Final update!  I have my points at last. 


Home: BRV@WL
Broker: Fidelity Resales (Bonnie)
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 9/9/2019
Offer accepted: 9/11/2019
Sent to ROFR: 9/12/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/25/2019
Closing docs received: 9/26/2019
Closing docs returned: 9/27/2019
Funds sent: 9/27/2019
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closing: 10/2/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/3/2019
*interestingly our resale was recorded before our Direct Purchase made on 9/15/2019
Contract Visible on member site: 10/14/2019
Received Welcome Letter: 10/19/2019 (but we’re already DVC members)
Points in my account: 10/22/2019


----------



## osera1

Home: BCV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/1/19
Offer accepted: 9/2/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/5/19
Passed ROFR: 9/18/19
Closing docs received: 9/25/19
Closing docs returned: 9/30/19
Funds sent: 9/30/19
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 10/4/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/8/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: (existing owner, same membership number)
Contract Visible on member site: 10/18/19
Received welcome letter: 
Points in my account: 10/22/19

6.5 weeks


----------



## emchen

Home: AUL (113/217/217) _*Subsidized*_
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Jodi)
Title Company: Quality Timeshare Closings (Kelly)
Offer made: 8/18/19
Offer accepted: 8/18/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/22/19
Passed ROFR: 9/6/19
Closing docs received: 9/23/19
Closing docs returned: 9/24/19
Funds sent: 10/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 10/8/19
Closing: ...
Deed recorded on OC site: ...
Received E-mail with one-time code: ...
Contract Visible on member site: ...
Received welcome letter: ...
Points in my account: ...

*UPDATE:  Stuck in **HARPTA** waiver.*


----------



## MinnieInVA

Update!

Home: VGC
Broker: The Timeshare Store (Jamie/Jerry)
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/30/19
Offer accepted: 9/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/1/19
Passed ROFR: 10/19/19
Closing docs received: 10/23/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23/19
Funds sent: 10/23/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC (CA) site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## tnicks

Small update, got my activate code, but no member number 

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 9/5/2019
Offer accepted: 9/6/2019
Sent to ROFR: 9/11/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/25/2019
Closing docs received: 10/4/2019
Closing docs returned: 10/4/2019
Funds sent: 10/7/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 10/10/2019
Closing: 10/15/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/14/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code: 10/23/2019
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Ruttangel

tnicks said:


> Small update, got my activate code, but no member number
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
> Offer made: 9/5/2019
> Offer accepted: 9/6/2019
> Sent to ROFR: 9/11/2019
> Passed ROFR: 9/25/2019
> Closing docs received: 10/4/2019
> Closing docs returned: 10/4/2019
> Funds sent: 10/7/2019
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/10/2019
> Closing: 10/15/2019
> Deed recorded on OC site: 10/14/2019
> Received E-mail with one-time code: 10/23/2019
> Contract Visible on member site:
> Received welcome letter:
> Points in my account:


Same here but I got mine by ringing Member Administration


----------



## tnicks

Ruttangel said:


> Same here but I got mine by ringing Member Administration


Yea sadly I saw it 5 minutes after business hours today


----------



## Ruttangel

tnicks said:


> Yea sadly I saw it 5 minutes after business hours today


I hope you got sorted today

I got access on Monday, cool to see what’s available but my points not yet loaded.


----------



## tnicks

Ruttangel said:


> I hope you got sorted today
> 
> I got access on Monday, cool to see what’s available but my points not yet loaded.


Yep, got in this morning. Now just need to wait 7-10 business days for my points I was told. Even worse will be waiting for a time when there is availability in a season I can afford...


----------



## Ruttangel

tnicks said:


> Yep, got in this morning. Now just need to wait 7-10 business days for my points I was told. Even worse will be waiting for a time when there is availability in a season I can afford...


DVC live chat said up to 30 days for points to appear, yikes


----------



## tnicks

Ruttangel said:


> DVC live chat said up to 30 days for points to appear, yikes


That sounds excessive. The DVC admin I spoke with looked at the queue and said they were taking about 7-10 business days currently. That seems more in line with what I have read on here in the past. 30 days would be crazy!


----------



## TinkerKeeks

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/21/19
Offer accepted: 9/21/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/25/19
Passed ROFR: 10/11/19
Closing docs received: 10/24/19
Closing docs returned: 10/26/19
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Account showing new contract: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Croewing

Wow our process is going much a faster than we had thought!!  We were told it take about 60 days from offer to closing!

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 09/30/2019
Offer accepted: 10/01/2019
Sent to ROFR: 10/4/2019
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2019
Closing docs received: 10/25/2019
Closing docs returned:
Funds sent:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## vikequeen

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/28/19
Offer accepted: 8/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/2/19
Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
Closing docs received: 9/25/19
Closing docs returned: 10/2/19
Funds sent: 10/2/19
Seller returned closing docs: 9/30/19
Closing: 10/4/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ?
Received E-mail with one-time code: ?
Contract Visible on member site: 10/18/19
Received welcome letter: 10/25/19
Points in my account: 10/22/19


----------



## Ruttangel

vikequeen said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 8/28/19
> Offer accepted: 8/28/19
> Sent to ROFR: 9/2/19
> Passed ROFR: 8/30/19
> Closing docs received: 9/25/19
> Closing docs returned: 10/2/19
> Funds sent: 10/2/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/30/19
> Closing: 10/4/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: ?
> Received E-mail with one-time code: ?
> Contract Visible on member site: 10/18/19
> Received welcome letter: 10/25/19
> Points in my account: 10/22/19


That’s amazing that you got points in only 4 days from contract showing up..... my patience is waning after 7 days


----------



## vikequeen

Ruttangel said:


> That’s amazing that you got points in only 4 days from contract showing up..... my patience is waning after 7 days


I may or may not have been obsessively checking for those points to show up.  good luck. I hope yours are there soon!


----------



## KStash

Happy to be moving from the ROFR thread to the closing thread!

Home: Polynesian Villas and Bungalows
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 09/27/19
Offer accepted: 09/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/02/2019
Passed ROFR: 10/22/19
Closing docs received: 10/25/19
Closing docs returned: 10/28/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## MinnieInVA

Another update!

Home: VGC
Broker: The Timeshare Store (Jamie/Jerry)
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/30/19
Offer accepted: 9/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/1/19
Passed ROFR: 10/19/19
Closing docs received: 10/23/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23/19
Funds sent: 10/23/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 10/29/19
Deed recorded on OC (CA) site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## tnicks

Final update!

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
Offer made: 9/5/2019
Offer accepted: 9/6/2019
Sent to ROFR: 9/11/2019
Passed ROFR: 9/25/2019
Closing docs received: 10/4/2019
Closing docs returned: 10/4/2019
Funds sent: 10/7/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 10/10/2019
Closing: 10/15/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/14/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code: 10/23/2019
Contract Visible on member site: 10/24/2019 (called DVC admin services)
Received welcome letter: 10/10/28/2019
Points in my account: 10/30/2019


----------



## emchen

Update:  finally closed!...*finally*!

Home: AUL (113/217/217) *Subsidized*
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Jodi) with Quality Timeshare Closings (Kelly)
Title Company: First Republic
Offer made: 8/18/19
Offer accepted: 8/18/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/22/19
Passed ROFR: 9/6/19
Closing docs received: 9/23/19
Closing docs returned: 9/24/19
Funds sent: 10/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 10/8/19
Closing: 10/25/19
Deed recorded on OC site: ...
Received E-mail with one-time code: N/A
Contract Visible on member site: ...
Received welcome letter: ...
Points in my account: ...

Had no idea that Hawaii put into effect HARPTA earlier this year.  As I understand, it is Hawaii's version of FIRPTA and turns non-HI US sellers into "international sellers",  causing a long delay to receive a waiver for HARPTA.


----------



## Ruttangel

Final update

Home: AKL
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 9/9/2019
Offer accepted: 9/9/2019
Sent to ROFR: 9/13/2019
Passed ROFR: 10/1/2019
Closing docs received: 10/2/2019
Closing docs returned: 10/3/2019
Funds sent: 10/7/2019
Seller returned closing docs: 10/9/2019
Closing: 10/10/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/11/2019
Received E-mail with one-time code: 10/21/2019
Contract Visible on member site: 10/21/2019
Received welcome letter: 10/28/2019
Points in my account: 10/30/2019

By the way I had to ring member admin to get membership number to access DVC site


----------



## TinkerBell1223

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Title Company: Fidelity Resales
Offer made: 10/4/19
Offer accepted: 10/4/19
Sent to ROFR:10/07/19
Passed ROFR: 10/23/19
Closing docs received: 10/30/19
Closing docs returned: 10/31/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Spridell

It's been a little over 2 weeks since my closing and the deed being recorded and nothing showing up yet in my DVC account.

Does it show up in profile under "membership information" in your account?

I have seen most people having it show up in their account in about 2 weeks.  Should I call member services if dont see it by next week?


----------



## KStash

I closed today!!!  I’m officially a DVC owner!



KStash said:


> Happy to be moving from the ROFR thread to the closing thread!
> 
> Home: Polynesian Villas and Bungalows
> Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
> Offer made: 09/27/19
> Offer accepted: 09/27/19
> Sent to ROFR: 10/02/2019
> Passed ROFR: 10/22/19
> Closing docs received: 10/25/19
> Closing docs returned: 10/28/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 11/1/19
> Deed recorded: 11/4/19
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:


----------



## emchen

Spridell said:


> It's been a little over 2 weeks since my closing and the deed being recorded and nothing showing up yet in my DVC account.
> 
> Does it show up in profile under "membership information" in your account?
> 
> I have seen most people having it show up in their account in about 2 weeks.  Should I call member services if dont see it by next week?


Are you referring to the points?  If so, when did you get access to the website, because it takes about 7-10 days from that point in time. If it has been 10 or more days from that point (day you got website access), I would call them.


----------



## Spridell

emchen said:


> Are you referring to the points?  If so, when did you get access to the website, because it takes about 7-10 days from that point in time. If it has been 10 or more days from that point (day you got website access), I would call them.



Sorry should of clarified more....

The deed was recorded about 17 days ago.  I am already a DVC member.  So I am wondering when do I see my second contract in my account?  I know its like 10 days AFTER I see the contract in my account I will see the points but I am still waiting on seeing the actual contract in my account.

thanks


----------



## emchen

Spridell said:


> Sorry should of clarified more....
> 
> The deed was recorded about 17 days ago.  I am already a DVC member.  So I am wondering when do I see my second contract in my account?  I know its like 10 days AFTER I see the contract in my account I will see the points but I am still waiting on seeing the actual contract in my account.
> 
> thanks


Of course!
I misunderstood. If it is same UY as your current contract, then you will see in your dashboard. If different UY, you can see where your membership ID will have a new dropdown option next to it to show the new MID (quickest way).


----------



## Spridell

emchen said:


> Of course!
> I misunderstood. If it is same UY as your current contract, then you will see in your dashboard. If different UY, you can see where your membership ID will have a new dropdown option next to it to show the new MID (quickest way).


Yes it is the same UY

Thanks for the response. I will keep checking each day.


----------



## emchen

Spridell said:


> Yes it is the same UY
> 
> Thanks for the response. I will keep checking each day.


Anytime!  

Please let us know at this thread (https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...-waiting-for-points-to-load-populate.3768869/) when you are able to see your new contract and when the points pop.  

Good place to commiserate while you wait!


----------



## MinnieInVA

Almost there!

Home: VGC
Broker: The Timeshare Store (Jamie/Jerry)
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/30/19
Offer accepted: 9/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/1/19
Passed ROFR: 10/19/19
Closing docs received: 10/23/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23/19
Funds sent: 10/23/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 10/29/19
Deed recorded on OC (CA) site: 10/29/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: N/A
Contract Visible on member site: 11/4/19
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## emchen

ME TOO!
7-10 more days till points pop!

Home: AUL (113/217/217) *Subsidized*
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Jodi)
Title Company: Quality Timeshare Closings (Kelly)
Offer made: 8/18/19
Offer accepted: 8/18/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/22/19
Passed ROFR: 9/6/19
Closing docs received: 9/23/19
Closing docs returned: 9/24/19
Funds sent: 10/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 10/8/19
Closing: 10/25/19
Deed recorded on OC site: N/A
Received E-mail with one-time code: ...
Contract Visible on member site: 11/4/19
Received welcome letter: ...
Points in my account: ...


----------



## TinkerKeeks

The pain of waiting for seller to return their documents


----------



## BrerRabbit1119

**FINAL UPDATE**

Home: BRV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 9/2/19
Offer accepted: 9/2/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/3/19
Passed ROFR: 9/18/19
Closing docs received: 9/23/19
Closing docs returned: 9/24/19
Funds sent: 9/24/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 10/16/19 (seller requested closing after 10/15/19)
Deed recorded on OC site: 10/18/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 10/25/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter: 11/2/19 (but called for member number on 10/25)
Points in my account: 11/4/19

Side note - I got my one-time activation code, and was able to call and get set up online while I was actually in Disney staying at BLT.  As a result, I was able to pull up the online member ID, and access Top of the World Lounge!  What an awesome experience and perk for all members, direct and resale!  Also, totally inconsequential, but the next day my Mickey Touchpoint even turned purple!  I had no idea it would work that quickly.


----------



## DigitalOlli

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/11/19
Offer accepted: 10/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/16/19
Passed ROFR: 10/31/19
Closing docs received: 11/05/19
Closing docs returned: 11/06/19
Funds sent: 11/07/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Joey1986

So I bought two contracts within a week of each other the first was Vero Beach 200 points at $63/point 0 in 2019/ 200 in 2020 March UY. The second was 
300 points $73/point 300 in 2019/600 in 2020 april UY
#1 
Home: Vero Beach
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 09/21/2019
Offer accepted: 09/23/2019
Sent to ROFR: 09/27/19
Passed ROFR: 10/11/19
Closing docs received: 10/29/19
Closing docs returned: 10/30/19
Funds sent: 10/30/2019
Seller returned closing docs:??
Closing: 11/05/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received E-mail with one-time code: 
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter: 
Points in my account:

#2
Home: Vero Beach 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 09/28/2019
Offer accepted: 09/28/2019
Sent to ROFR: 10/03/2019
Passed ROFR: 10/23/19
Closing docs received: 10/29/19
Closing docs returned: 10/30/19
Funds sent: 10/31/2019
Seller returned closing docs:??
Closing: 11/05/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Received E-mail with one-time code: 
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter: 
Points in my account:


----------



## flechette

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/05/19
Offer accepted: 10/07/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/10/19
Passed ROFR: 10/29/19
Closing docs received: 11/05/19
Closing docs returned: 11/06/19
Funds sent: 11/06/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account: 

Getting the paperwork started early


----------



## Croewing

TinkerKeeks said:


> The pain of waiting for seller to return their documents



We are there right now with you.  I don’t want to send our funds and docs until I know the seller is going to actually complete the sale.  They have been dragging their feet every step of this process


----------



## Mike valera

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Market place (Humberto)
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer made: 9/29/19
Offer accepted: 9/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/3/19
Passed ROFR: 10/22/19
Closing docs received: 10/29/19
Closing docs returned: 10/31/19
Funds sent: 10/31/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 11/6/19
Deed recorded on OC (CA) site: 11/8/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: never got one
Contract Visible on member site: 
Received welcome letter: 11/20/19
Points in my account: 11 /20/19


----------



## emchen

*FINAL UPDATE*

Home: AUL (113/217/217) _Subsidized_
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Jodi)
Title Company: Quality Timeshare Closings (Kelly)
Offer made: 8/18/19
Offer accepted: 8/18/19
Sent to ROFR: 8/22/19
Passed ROFR: 9/6/19
Closing docs received: 9/23/19
Closing docs returned: 9/24/19
Funds sent: 10/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 10/8/19
Closing: 10/25/19
Deed recorded on OC site: N/A
Received E-mail with one-time code: 
Contract Visible on member site: 11/4/19
Received welcome letter: ...
Points in my account: 11/6/19 

Third and final resale contract of my bout of add-on-itis.  Three should be enough to innoculate me right?  Let the fever stay away...lol


----------



## stuartsong

I have never had a resale purchase go so fast.  We closed in 23 days.  Great job by Scott & Angel.  I would recommend them highly.

Home: BRV
Broker: DVC Resale Market (Scott Kauffmann)
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title (Angel Patz)
Offer made: 10/09/19
Offer accepted: 10/09/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/11/19
Passed ROFR: 10/29/19
Closing docs received: 10/31/19
Closing docs returned: 10/31/19
Funds sent: 10/31/19
Seller returned closing docs: 10/31/19
Closing: 11/1/19
Deed recorded on OC site:11/1/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: N/A
Contract Visible on member site: 11/12/19
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## MinnieInVA

Holy smokes, my points loaded today! Woo hoo!

Home: VGC
Broker: The Timeshare Store (Jamie/Jerry)
Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
Offer made: 9/30/19
Offer accepted: 9/30/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/1/19
Passed ROFR: 10/19/19
Closing docs received: 10/23/19
Closing docs returned: 10/23/19
Funds sent: 10/23/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 10/29/19
Deed recorded on OC (CA) site: 10/29/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: N/A
Contract Visible on member site: 11/4/19
Received welcome letter: N/A
Points in my account: 11/6/19


----------



## emchen

MinnieInVA said:


> Holy smokes, my points loaded today! Woo hoo!
> 
> Home: VGC
> Broker: The Timeshare Store (Jamie/Jerry)
> Title Company: Mason Title (Marcelo)
> Offer made: 9/30/19
> Offer accepted: 9/30/19
> Sent to ROFR: 10/1/19
> Passed ROFR: 10/19/19
> Closing docs received: 10/23/19
> Closing docs returned: 10/23/19
> Funds sent: 10/23/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 10/29/19
> Deed recorded on OC (CA) site: 10/29/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code: N/A
> Contract Visible on member site: 11/4/19
> Received welcome letter: N/A
> Points in my account: 11/6/19


Congrats!  

Compare mine to yours.  Both had points populated today, but my offer was made 1 1/2 months before yours.  The HARPTA/FIRPTA tax issue for _Hawaii_ and _international-seller_ contracts is the difference!

Resale buyers who need points ASAP, beware!

Didn't need mine in a hurry, just happy that the points populated quicker than average once the contract became visible.  Yes!


----------



## MinnieInVA

emchen said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Compare mine to yours.  Both had points populated today, but my offer was made 1 1/2 months before yours.  The HARPTA/FIRPTA tax issue for _Hawaii_ and _international-seller_ contracts is the difference!
> 
> Resale buyers who need points ASAP, beware!
> 
> Didn't need mine in a hurry, just happy that the points populated quicker than average once the contract became visible.  Yes!


Wow! That’s quite a difference in timeline. I saw your points showed up today, and since both our contracts appeared on the DVC site the same day, I checked with bated breath...and my points were there too! Congrats to you as well!


----------



## Spridell

I am now in battle between Disney and the Title Company.

My closing was October 18, I called DVC yesterday and they said they have NOT received any paperwork yet from the Title Company.  Called the Title Company and they said they emailed and Fedex all the paperwork on October 18.

So now who to believe...........and the wait continues.............


----------



## Raven01

Decided to squeeze three trips in and get APs, then moved trip 2 up due to school break.  My DD will be out and I have to take off work, so might as well go to WDW.  But now my points need to load!  Ugh.  I wasn’t worried about it until I decided on a July 2020 trip.


----------



## Raven01

Spridell said:


> I am now in battle between Disney and the Title Company.
> 
> My closing was October 18, I called DVC yesterday and they said they have NOT received any paperwork yet from the Title Company.  Called the Title Company and they said they emailed and Fedex all the paperwork on October 18.
> 
> So now who to believe...........and the wait continues.............



Don’t they have tracking on it?


----------



## Spridell

Raven01 said:


> Don’t they have tracking on it?



Thats what I am waiting on from the Title Company.  Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## emchen

Spridell said:


> Thats what I am waiting on from the Title Company.  Hopefully tomorrow


Was it an international seller or Aulani contract?


----------



## Spridell

emchen said:


> Was it an international seller or Aulani contract?



No International Seller and it is for Animal kingdom.

After ROFR from Disney the seller and myself had all of the documents signed and returned within 10 days so that process went very quick.

Title company has sent me copies of all of the documents including the Title.  

So I dont know where the screw up is.  If the Title company has all the documents and even sent me copies of all the documents did they really forget to give the paperwork to Disney?

Or did Disney screw up?  It's a toss up right now.  

Spoke to my broker but they are giving me the it takes 3 weeks speel.  Disney told me if closing was October 18 they DEF would of had paperwork done by now.  

So let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Anuhea35

I closed on a AKL contract on the 21st. All points have been loaded for almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## Spridell

Anuhea35 said:


> I closed on a AKL contract on the 21st. All points have been loaded for almost 2 weeks now.



Thanks for that Info


----------



## Raven01

My deed was recorded on 11/4, I got the one time code on 11/8 (called for my member number for online access), and points loaded 11/10 (a Sunday on Veteran’s Day weekend - surprising!).

I was able to go ahead and book my moved up July 2020 trip at AKV with no problems.


----------



## KStash

Raven01 said:


> My deed was recorded on 11/4, I got the one time code on 11/8 (called for my member number for online access), and points loaded 11/10 (a Sunday on Veteran’s Day weekend - surprising!).
> 
> I was able to go ahead and book my moved up July 2020 trip at AKV with no problems.



Does the one time code come by email?  I closed on 11/1 and am just curious.


----------



## Raven01

KStash said:


> Does the one time code come by email?  I closed on 11/1 and am just curious.



Email.  It said you needed the code and your member number to get online access. I’m assuming the member number comes in the Welcome Home letter from Disney, but I have not received that and wasn’t going to wait.  I called Member Services and was able to get it over the phone after confirming my information.

I thought it would be a while before points loaded, but was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## KStash

Raven01 said:


> Email.  It said you needed the code and your member number to get online access. I’m assuming the member number comes in the Welcome Home letter from Disney, but I have not received that and wasn’t going to wait.  I called Member Services and was able to get it over the phone after confirming my information.
> 
> I thought it would be a while before points loaded, but was pleasantly surprised!



Thanks!  I found the activation code in my spam folder!!!  Now I just need my membership number.  I'm going to try not to call as I'm not in my 11 month window for my next trip (11/20), so hopefully I can be patient and not go crazy.  But the wait is killing me, lol.


----------



## DigitalOlli

Raven01 said:


> Email.  It said you needed the code and your member number to get online access. I’m assuming the member number comes in the Welcome Home letter from Disney, but I have not received that and wasn’t going to wait.  I called Member Services and was able to get it over the phone after confirming my information.
> 
> I thought it would be a while before points loaded, but was pleasantly surprised!



Do you only get the club id or member number over the phone? Or can you ask them on the Chat to take a look and give me the number?


----------



## Raven01

DigitalOlli said:


> Do you only get the club id or member number over the phone? Or can you ask them on the Chat to take a look and give me the number?



Im not sure if club I’d and member number are the same thing.  The email ONLY gave the one time code.  I had to have my member number to create my login to the website.  I called to get it.


----------



## Disneykate605

Spridell said:


> I am now in battle between Disney and the Title Company.
> 
> My closing was October 18, I called DVC yesterday and they said they have NOT received any paperwork yet from the Title Company.  Called the Title Company and they said they emailed and Fedex all the paperwork on October 18.
> 
> So now who to believe...........and the wait continues.............


That stinks! I hope it all gets resolved asap! Good luck!


----------



## Disneykate605

Spridell said:


> I am now in battle between Disney and the Title Company.
> 
> My closing was October 18, I called DVC yesterday and they said they have NOT received any paperwork yet from the Title Company.  Called the Title Company and they said they emailed and Fedex all the paperwork on October 18.
> 
> So now who to believe...........and the wait continues.............


That stinks! I hope it all gets resolved asap! Good luck!


----------



## TinkerKeeks

***update****

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/21/19
Offer accepted: 9/21/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/25/19
Passed ROFR: 10/11/19
Closing docs received: 10/24/19
Closing docs returned: 10/26/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/07/19
Closing: 11/12/19
Deed recorded:
Account showing new contract: 
Points in my account:


----------



## zapple

For those who have used Magic Vacation Title, did you have to print out documents and get them notarized as a buyer?


----------



## DigitalOlli

zapple said:


> For those who have used Magic Vacation Title, did you have to print out documents and get them notarized as a buyer?



no. Everything was online and by email


----------



## Tex-Mex Disney Fan

zapple said:


> For those who have used Magic Vacation Title, did you have to print out documents and get them notarized as a buyer?


Yes, I did.  Went to UPS store since they have notary and got it taken care of.  We also had to have two witnesses not related to us for our mortgage doc and POA.


----------



## DigitalOlli

The seller returned the Documents yesterday and the Funds arrive 
  at the Title Company today. 
do you know how Long does it take to close the contract?


----------



## TinkerKeeks

zapple said:


> For those who have used Magic Vacation Title, did you have to print out documents and get them notarized as a buyer?



You will need items notarized as a buyer if you are financing.


----------



## sethschroeder

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 10/28/2019
Offer accepted: 10/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/29/19
Passed ROFR: 11/12/19
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## KStash

Ok, the wait is officially killing me, lol.  I closed on 11/1, received my activation code on the 8th, but still haven't received my member number/club ID, so I can't sign into my account and the wait is literally torture at this point.  Everyday I run home to look in my mailbox, only to be disappointed.  

First world problems, I know, but I figure if anyone can understand, it's the folks in this thread.


----------



## DigitalOlli

Closed   

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/11/19
Offer accepted: 10/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/16/19
Passed ROFR: 10/31/19
Closing docs received: 11/05/19
Closing docs returned: 11/06/19
Funds sent: 11/07/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/19
Closing:11/13/19
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:

Now waiting for the OC Site and Disney


----------



## flechette

Sigh,  seller was supposed to have doc back yesterday and all we know right now is they've supposed mailed them back via USPS....

Hopefully the docs have truly been mailed at least....


----------



## Raven01

So I checked my information - Club ID is different from Member Number.  I still have not gotten a welcome letter.


----------



## DigitalOlli

Raven01 said:


> So I checked my information - Club ID is different from Member Number.  I still have not gotten a welcome letter.



Can you get the Club ID ( the one for the member website) on the phone or by Chat?


----------



## KStash

Raven01 said:


> So I checked my information - Club ID is different from Member Number.  I still have not gotten a welcome letter.



So you can you not get access to the website?  

I wish they wouldn't have sent the activation code so early, because if I was waiting for both the Club ID and activation code, I'd be less impatient.  But when you have half of what you need to sign on, the wait for the second half seems worse, lol.


----------



## Spridell

Disneykate605 said:


> That stinks! I hope it all gets resolved asap! Good luck!



Just a quick update for all....

This was definitely a screw up with the Title Company.  Disney just informed me they got the paperwork yesterday (almost a month after my closing)

So anyone on this board, if your broker wants to use Hayes Tittle, LLC out of Arkansas I would definitely ask to use a different Title Company.  They are new to do Disney DVC Closings and I dont think they have all their ducks in a row yet.


----------



## Raven01

KStash said:


> So you can you not get access to the website?
> 
> I wish they wouldn't have sent the activation code so early, because if I was waiting for both the Club ID and activation code, I'd be less impatient.  But when you have half of what you need to sign on, the wait for the second half seems worse, lol.



I have website access.  I got the email with the one time code, called MS, and got access that way.

i think the goal is email plus letter gives access (particularly for those who are new members), but I still haven’t gotten the letter!


----------



## sethschroeder

*********UPDATE***********

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 10/28/2019
Offer accepted: 10/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/29/19
Passed ROFR: 11/12/19
Closing docs received: 11/15/19
Closing docs returned: (Should be later today)
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: (Can't until 11/30/19 after seller gets done with last vacation)
Deed recorded:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account: 

I had to call First American Title as they allow Credit Cards for a portion of the purchase. They send me a credit card form to fill out and return with everything else. My agent answered basically instantly and send the form almost instantly. I know others have had issues but knocking on wood they seem to be doing well for me so far (maybe other business is slow).


----------



## DigitalOlli

Small Update 


Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/11/19
Offer accepted: 10/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/16/19
Passed ROFR: 10/31/19
Closing docs received: 11/05/19
Closing docs returned: 11/06/19
Funds sent: 11/07/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/19
Closing:11/13/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 11/15/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:

Now waiting for the Activation Code and the Club ID


----------



## poofyo101

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/15/19
Offer accepted: 9/16/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/19
Passed ROFR: 10/8/19
Closing docs received: 10/17/19
Closing docs returned: 10/21/19
Funds sent: 10/21/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/6/19
Closing:11/7/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 11/8/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 11/14/19
Contract Visible on member site: 11/14/19
Received welcome letter: ?
Points in my account: 11/17/19

International Seller


----------



## Jenniebee

So I guess my closing was today!  All that hard work running around last weekend trying to get everything sent out paid off, and I guess I had everything filled out correctly.  LOL.  Now I am wating on the remaining things like my account ID and finding out what the website is and how to use it.  I have no points until Feb so will I still be able to go into the site and look around and learn how to use it?

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/5/19
Offer accepted: 10/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/9/19
Passed ROFR: 10/29/19
Closing docs received: 11/8/19
Closing docs returned: 11/9/19
Funds sent: 11/9/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 11/18/19
Deed recorded on OC site:
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## KStash

Ahhhhh!!!!!!  I'm officially done and have access to my account and my points are there.  I'm dying to book something now and am debating on whether to borrow points for my April Star Wars run visit.


Home: Polynesian Villas and Bungalows
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
Offer made: 09/27/19
Offer accepted: 09/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/02/2019
Passed ROFR: 10/22/19
Closing docs received: 10/25/19
Closing docs returned: 10/28/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 11/1/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 11/4/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 11/8/19
Contract Visible on member site: ?
Received welcome letter: 11/18/19
Points in my account: 11/18/19


----------



## DigitalOlli

KStash said:


> Ahhhhh!!!!!!  I'm officially done and have access to my account and my points are there.  I'm dying to book something now and am debating on whether to borrow points for my April Star Wars run visit.
> 
> 
> Home: Polynesian Villas and Bungalows
> Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow
> Offer made: 09/27/19
> Offer accepted: 09/27/19
> Sent to ROFR: 10/02/2019
> Passed ROFR: 10/22/19
> Closing docs received: 10/25/19
> Closing docs returned: 10/28/19
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 11/1/19
> Deed recorded on OC site: 11/4/19
> Received E-mail with one-time code: 11/8/19
> Contract Visible on member site: ?
> Received welcome letter: 11/18/19
> Points in my account: 11/18/19



Congrats  

4 days till you get the activation ? wow that sounds fast. MS told me that it will take 2 weeks for the code.  Disney get my contract on 11/15.


----------



## KStash

DigitalOlli said:


> Congrats
> 
> 4 days till you get the activation ? wow that sounds fast. MS told me that it will take 2 weeks for the code.  Disney get my contract on 11/15.



4 days after deed was recorded, 7 days after closing, but I agree it was pretty fast.  Still had to wait for the letter though!  

My email with the activation code was actually in my spam folder.  I only looked there because someone else who closed around the same time had received theirs.


----------



## DigitalOlli

KStash said:


> 4 days after deed was recorded, 7 days after closing, but I agree it was pretty fast.  Still had to wait for the letter though!
> 
> My email with the activation code was actually in my spam folder.  I only looked there because someone else who closed around the same time had received theirs.



Hope i get my mail so fast as you


----------



## Soap_1984

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Magic vacation Title
Offer made: 10/16/2019
Offer accepted: 10/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/17/19
Passed ROFR: 10/30/19
Closing docs received: 11/5/19
Closing docs returned: 11/12/19
Seller returned closing docs:11/12/19
Closing: 11/15/19
Deed recorded:11/19/19
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## TigerInGa

Would someone mind reminding me where to go check to see if the deed has been recorded? I promise I scrolled through several pages before posting the question that I’m sure has been answered a dozen times. We closed yesterday, I’m wanting to follow the process with you guys.


----------



## DigitalOlli

TigerInGa said:


> Would someone mind reminding me where to go check to see if the deed has been recorded? I promise I scrolled through several pages before posting the question that I’m sure has been answered a dozen times. We closed yesterday, I’m wanting to follow the process with you guys.



http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp
Here you can search by name ...


----------



## flechette

** UPDATE***

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/05/19
Offer accepted: 10/07/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/10/19
Passed ROFR: 10/29/19
Closing docs received: 11/05/19
Closing docs returned: 11/06/19
Funds sent: 11/06/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/13?
Closing: 11/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 11/20/19
Received E-mail with one-time code:
Contract Visible on member site:
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:

Seller was supposed to return by 11/13 but on 11/13 all they said was the contract was enroute.  Magic Vacation says they closed late yesterday and this is at recording now and Disney will have by tomorrow so we don't have to pay 2020 dues just yet 

** Edit**

Holy Moley!   The deed is viewable on the OC site!  Woot!
And seller got it notarized on 11/13 so that is the earliest they sent it back~  ahh well, waiting for that part over.  Disney - you're up


----------



## TinkerKeeks

***Final Update***

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/21/19
Offer accepted: 9/21/19
Sent to ROFR: 9/25/19
Passed ROFR: 10/11/19
Closing docs received: 10/24/19
Closing docs returned: 10/26/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/07/19
Closing: 11/12/19
Deed recorded: 11/13/19
Account showing new contract: 11/18/19
Points in my account: 11/19/19

59 days from offer to points in account


----------



## TigerInGa

TinkerKeeks said:


> ***Final Update***
> 
> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 9/21/19
> Offer accepted: 9/21/19
> Sent to ROFR: 9/25/19
> Passed ROFR: 10/11/19
> Closing docs received: 10/24/19
> Closing docs returned: 10/26/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 11/07/19
> Closing: 11/12/19
> Deed recorded: 11/13/19
> Account showing new contract: 11/18/19
> Points in my account: 11/19/19
> 
> 59 days from offer to points in account


 

Was this an add on contract, or your first?  You're giving me hope.  My deed was recorded on Monday.  Looks like you were only about a week after that, but I have not received my "one time code" email yet.  Thanks so much for the updates.


----------



## DigitalOlli

TigerInGa said:


> Was this an add on contract, or your first?  You're giving me hope.  My deed was recorded on Monday.  Looks like you were only about a week after that, but I have not received my "one time code" email yet.  Thanks so much for the updates.


My deed was recorded on Friday. Still waiting for the Code


----------



## TigerInGa

DigitalOlli said:


> My deed was recorded on Friday. Still waiting for the Code



On the bright side, I'm checking my work email 10 times more often than usual, which is helping me get a ton done.


----------



## DigitalOlli

TigerInGa said:


> On the bright side, I'm checking my work email 10 times more often than usual, which is helping me get a ton done.



Yes  

Have to book a vacation in May/June and all rooms fill up and im still not ready to book.


----------



## Mike valera

Got my letter today points are in my account  Never got my email with activation code so just call when letter came and they gave it to me!  From start to finish took about 60 days . Welcome home can't wait to start planning


----------



## DigitalOlli

Mike valera said:


> Got my letter today points are in my account  Never got my email with activation code so just call when letter came and they gave it to me!  From start to finish took about 60 days . Welcome home can't wait to start planning


when was your closing?


----------



## Mike valera

DigitalOlli said:


> when was your closing?


11/8/19


----------



## sethschroeder

*********UPDATE***********

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 10/28/2019
Offer accepted: 10/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/29/19
Passed ROFR: 11/12/19
Closing docs received: 11/15/19
Closing docs returned: 11/15/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/22/19
Closing: 11/22/19
Deed recorded:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:

I am slightly confused as I was told closing couldn't happen until 11/30 per the seller having a vacation. Either way the documents have went out to the county today to be recorded. They said to allow 4 days so we will see (not sure if I count today as Day 1 as they sent documents this morning).

Getting close and I have my 3rd contract (this is 1+2) in ROFR right now with Disney. Hoping for a 2BR either next December or January so the earlier I get this the better.


----------



## Sandisw

sethschroeder said:


> *********UPDATE***********
> 
> Home: Boardwalk Villas
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 10/28/2019
> Offer accepted: 10/28/19
> Sent to ROFR: 10/29/19
> Passed ROFR: 11/12/19
> Closing docs received: 11/15/19
> Closing docs returned: 11/15/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 11/22/19
> Closing: 11/22/19
> Deed recorded:
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:
> 
> I am slightly confused as I was told closing couldn't happen until 11/30 per the seller having a vacation. Either way the documents have went out to the county today to be recorded. They said to allow 4 days so we will see (not sure if I count today as Day 1 as they sent documents this morning).
> 
> Getting close and I have my 3rd contract (this is 1+2) in ROFR right now with Disney. Hoping for a 2BR either next December or January so the earlier I get this the better.



Be prepared to possibly not see it until after the holiday.  But congrats on the quick timeframe.


----------



## ray3127

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 10/15
Offer accepted: 10/15
Sent to ROFR: 10/17
Passed ROFR: 10/31
Closing docs received: 11/5
Closing docs returned: 11/7
Closing: 11/13
Deed recorded: 11/14
Contract visible: 11/21
Points in my account: 11/21

Was not expecting the points to be there 8 days after closing ... but very happy they are!


----------



## sethschroeder

ray3127 said:


> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: Timeshare Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 10/15
> Offer accepted: 10/15
> Sent to ROFR: 10/17
> Passed ROFR: 10/31
> Closing docs received: 11/5
> Closing docs returned: 11/7
> Closing: 11/13
> Deed recorded: 11/14
> Contract visible: 11/21
> Points in my account: 11/21
> 
> Was not expecting the points to be there 8 days after closing ... but very happy they are!



Someone wants to go on vacation next week likely haha. So they are slamming through the contracts to get ahead. 

I am totally guessing based on what I see people do in my professional world.


----------



## Disneykate605

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 9/30
Offer accepted: 10/2
Sent to ROFR: 10/5
Passed ROFR: 10/22
Closing docs received: 11/7
Closing docs returned: 11/12
Seller closing docs returned: 11/14
Closing: 11/15
Deed recorded: 11/15
Contract visible: 11/22
Points in my account: 

Getting there...just waiting for the points to load!


----------



## TinkerKeeks

TigerInGa said:


> Was this an add on contract, or your first?  You're giving me hope.  My deed was recorded on Monday.  Looks like you were only about a week after that, but I have not received my "one time code" email yet.  Thanks so much for the updates.



I ended up buying direct when I was in the process of rofr for my resale, so this became an add on as I already had access to website and membership number etc.


----------



## Disneykate605

Disneykate605 said:


> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 9/30
> Offer accepted: 10/2
> Sent to ROFR: 10/5
> Passed ROFR: 10/22
> Closing docs received: 11/7
> Closing docs returned: 11/12
> Seller closing docs returned: 11/14
> Closing: 11/15
> Deed recorded: 11/15
> Contract visible: 11/22
> Points in my account:
> 
> Getting there...just waiting for the points to load!



Last update!

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 9/30
Offer accepted: 10/2
Sent to ROFR: 10/5
Passed ROFR: 10/22
Closing docs received: 11/7
Closing docs returned: 11/12
Seller closing docs returned: 11/14
Closing: 11/15
Deed recorded: 11/15
Contract visible: 11/22
Points in my account:11/25

So glad the process is finally done!!


----------



## TigerInGa

Anyone seeing anything today?  Just wondering if they are working this week.


----------



## DigitalOlli

TigerInGa said:


> Anyone seeing anything today?  Just wondering if they are working this week.



They told me, that only on  thanksgiving they will not working.


----------



## sethschroeder

How quickly does the county update their comptroller online system? Is it instant or is a batch update at a specific time?


----------



## DigitalOlli

I got my code and send email for my Club ID  

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/11/19
Offer accepted: 10/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/16/19
Passed ROFR: 10/31/19
Closing docs received: 11/05/19
Closing docs returned: 11/06/19
Funds sent: 11/07/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/19
Closing:11/13/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 11/15/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 11/25/19
Contract Visible on member site: 11/25/19
Received welcome letter:
Points in my account:

Only waiting for the points


----------



## DigitalOlli

FINAL UPDATE  

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/11/19
Offer accepted: 10/11/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/16/19
Passed ROFR: 10/31/19
Closing docs received: 11/05/19
Closing docs returned: 11/06/19
Funds sent: 11/07/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/19
Closing:11/13/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 11/15/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 11/25/19
Contract Visible on member site: 11/25/19
Received welcome letter: it will takes forever  
Points in my account: 11/26/19


----------



## TigerInGa

I just received my email with one time activation code (closed on 11/18).  Very impressed with turnaround time.  I'm going to call after work to see if they can give me the club ID (anyone had any luck doing this), as I'm leaving town tomorrow and don't want to miss it in my mailbox.


----------



## TigerInGa

TigerInGa said:


> I just received my email with one time activation code (closed on 11/18).  Very impressed with turnaround time.  I'm going to call after work to see if they can give me the club ID (anyone had any luck doing this), as I'm leaving town tomorrow and don't want to miss it in my mailbox.




Calling after hours was a mistake. The young lady who answered the phone said the only folks who can give me the club ID is member administration, and they leave at 5:00 EST.


----------



## DigitalOlli

TigerInGa said:


> Calling after hours was a mistake. The young lady who answered the phone said the only folks who can give me the club ID is member administration, and they leave at 5:00 EST.


Yes only member administration. You can Send a Email. Get my ID After 1 Hour


----------



## Soap_1984

Update******
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Magic vacation Title
Offer made: 10/16/2019
Offer accepted: 10/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/17/19
Passed ROFR: 10/30/19
Closing docs received: 11/5/19
Closing docs returned: 11/12/19
Seller returned closing docs:11/12/19
Closing: 11/15/19
Deed recorded:11/19/19
Account showing new contract: 11/27/19
Points in my account:


----------



## poofyo101

Home: PVB
Title Company: Magic vacation Title
Offer made: 10/16/2019
Offer accepted: 10/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/17/19
Passed ROFR: 10/31/19
Closing docs received: 11/5/19
Closing docs returned: 11/5/19
Seller returned closing docs:11/14/19
Closing: 11/14/19
Deed recorded:11/18/19
Account showing new contract: 11/26/19
Points in my account:11/27/19


----------



## flechette

** UPDATE***

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/05/19
Offer accepted: 10/07/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/10/19
Passed ROFR: 10/29/19
Closing docs received: 11/05/19
Closing docs returned: 11/06/19
Funds sent: 11/06/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/13?
Closing: 11/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 11/20/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: NA
Contract Visible on member site: 11/29/19
Received welcome letter: NA
Points in my account: 

Soooo Close....!  Was very surprised to see the contract pop up today,  it's the first time I haven't checked more than once a day  LOL~

So hopefully points Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Jenniebee

flechette said:


> Soooo Close....! Was very surprised to see the contract pop up today, it's the first time I haven't checked more than once a day LOL~
> 
> So hopefully points Monday or Tuesday!


Just curious, if you did not receive the letter, then how were you able to log into the site?  I received my email & one time code a few days ago but I still cannot log in because I do not have my member number or club ID number.  I tried to call and ask but they would not give it to me.  They said if I did not have my ID number then they could not verify that I was really me.  LOL.  Kind of odd that they send you a link and an email to the website before you have the proper information to log in..  What's the secret here?


----------



## flechette

Jenniebee said:


> Just curious, if you did not receive the letter, then how were you able to log into the site?  I received my email & one time code a few days ago but I still cannot log in because I do not have my member number or club ID number.  I tried to call and ask but they would not give it to me.  They said if I did not have my ID number then they could not verify that I was really me.  LOL.  Kind of odd that they send you a link and an email to the website before you have the proper information to log in..  What's the secret here?


I’m already an owner, this is a second contract


----------



## Soap_1984

Final update....
Update******
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Magic vacation Title
Offer made: 10/16/2019
Offer accepted: 10/17/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/17/19
Passed ROFR: 10/30/19
Closing docs received: 11/5/19
Closing docs returned: 11/12/19
Seller returned closing docs:11/12/19
Closing: 11/15/19
Deed recorded:11/19/19
Account showing new contract: 11/27/19
Points in my account:11/30/19

Called member services today and they loaded the points for me.


----------



## poofyo101

Home: SSR
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 10/14/2019
Offer accepted: 10/14/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/22/19
Passed ROFR: 11/5/19
Closing docs received: 11/8/19
Closing docs returned: 11/13/19
Seller returned closing docs:11/20/19
Closing: 11/20/19
Deed recorded:11/22/19
Account showing new contract: 11/30/19
Points in my account:11/30/19

International Seller


----------



## sethschroeder

Can someone remind me what happens after the deed is recorded and expected time-line?

Sorry on a Disney Cruise so don't have all my stuff. Our deeds just got recorded today on our first two contracts.

Can I call/email or do I need to wait for certain things?


----------



## DigitalOlli

sethschroeder said:


> Can someone remind me what happens after the deed is recorded and expected time-line?
> 
> Sorry on a Disney Cruise so don't have all my stuff. Our deeds just got recorded today on our first two contracts.
> 
> Can I call/email or do I need to wait for certain things?



You have to wait for the activation code witch comes from Disney. After you recieved the code, you can call or send email to Member Administration to get your Club ID


----------



## flechette

** Final UPDATE***

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/05/19
Offer accepted: 10/07/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/10/19
Passed ROFR: 10/29/19
Closing docs received: 11/05/19
Closing docs returned: 11/06/19
Funds sent: 11/06/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/13?
Closing: 11/19/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 11/20/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: NA
Contract Visible on member site: 11/29/19
Received welcome letter: NA
Points in my account: 12/04/19

Basically 60 days from offer to points- pretty nice!


----------



## davidcyndi

DigitalOlli said:


> You have to wait for the activation code witch comes from Disney. After you recieved the code, you can call or send email to Member Administration to get your Club ID


Do you happen to have the email address to member administration handy?  I would really appreciate it.  This is our first contract so I have no idea what I am doing trying to follow directions on here.


----------



## DigitalOlli

davidcyndi said:


> Do you happen to have the email address to member administration handy?  I would really appreciate it.  This is our first contract so I have no idea what I am doing trying to follow directions on here.



Here is the email adress i use :

wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


----------



## davidcyndi

DigitalOlli said:


> Here is the email adress i use :
> 
> wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


We got our emails form DVC with the one time activation code but we havent received the snail mail letter with our membership number.  I call the 800 number for DVC and they said they couldnt give us our ClubID number without the membership number so I guess we have to wait for that letter before we can continue.  Thank you for the email address


----------



## DigitalOlli

davidcyndi said:


> We got our emails form DVC with the one time activation code but we havent received the snail mail letter with our membership number.  I call the 800 number for DVC and they said they couldnt give us our ClubID number without the membership number so I guess we have to wait for that letter before we can continue.  Thank you for the email address


No write an email with all your infortmation and the contract nr ( it is on your resale contract)

They will give you the club id.  here it takes only 1 hour


----------



## davidcyndi

DigitalOlli said:


> No write an email with all your infortmation and the contract nr ( it is on your resale contract)
> 
> They will give you the club id.  here it takes only 1 hour


Ok thank you I just emailed them again with the contract number info.  Hopefully that will work.  Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Jenniebee

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/5/19
Offer accepted: 10/5/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/9/19
Passed ROFR: 10/29/19
Closing docs received: 11/8/19
Closing docs returned: 11/9/19
Funds sent: 11/9/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/19
Closing: 11/18/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 11/19/19
Received E-mail with one-time code: 11/27/19
Contract Visible on member site: 12/6/19
Received welcome letter: 12/6/19
Points in my account: n/a (2020)

Just about exactly 60 days.  Yay!!  Now I can use the site and start to get familiar with it before I have to book anything.


----------



## Soap_1984

sethschroeder said:


> Can someone remind me what happens after the deed is recorded and expected time-line?
> 
> Sorry on a Disney Cruise so don't have all my stuff. Our deeds just got recorded today on our first two contracts.
> 
> Can I call/email or do I need to wait for certain things?


If you already have a dvc contract it will show up in your account eventually. If not you'll get the code. 

My contract just showed up a few days after the deed and then after a week I called MS and they loaded my points.


----------



## sethschroeder

Soap_1984 said:


> If you already have a dvc contract it will show up in your account eventually. If not you'll get the code.
> 
> My contract just showed up a few days after the deed and then after a week I called MS and they loaded my points.



First contracts, have 2 of them recorded and a 3rd in ROFR right now.


----------



## zapple

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/24
Offer accepted: 10/24
Contract received and returned: 10/25
Sent to ROFR: 10/26
Passed ROFR: 11/12
Closing docs received: 11/14
Buyers closing docs returned: 11/15
Funds sent: 11/15
Sellers closing docs received: 11/27
Closing: 11/27
Deed on site: 12/3
Contract visible on member site: 12/5
Points in account: 12/8

About 6 weeks from start to finish, not bad!


----------



## sethschroeder

*********UPDATE***********

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 10/28/2019
Offer accepted: 10/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/29/19
Passed ROFR: 11/12/19
Closing docs received: 11/15/19
Closing docs returned: 11/15/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/22/19
Closing: 11/22/19
Deed recorded: 12/4/19
One Time Code: 12/7/19
Member Numbers: 12/9/19 (emailed over the weekend to ask for it)
Account showing new contract: 12/9/19
Points in my account: 

Just waiting on the points. Hopefully I can start my new report as well if my contract passes ROFR here to start the week.


----------



## justadreamaway77

We closed on 12/9 and I got my activation code TODAY 12/11!!!!


----------



## sethschroeder

*********FINAL UPDATE***********

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 10/28/2019
Offer accepted: 10/28/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/29/19
Passed ROFR: 11/12/19
Closing docs received: 11/15/19
Closing docs returned: 11/15/19
Seller returned closing docs: 11/22/19
Closing: 11/22/19
Deed recorded: 12/4/19
One Time Code: 12/7/19
Member Numbers: 12/9/19 (emailed over the weekend to ask for it)
Account showing new contract: 12/9/19
Points in my account: 12/12/19


----------



## sethschroeder

I just passed ROFR on my 3rd contract so will start tracking that now. 

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/2019
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## dvcdis1864

sethschroeder said:


> I just passed ROFR on my 3rd contract so will start tracking that now.



That’s a coincidence - This is also our 3rd contract (all different resorts though)

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/19
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Welcome Home Letter: 
Points in my account:


----------



## goingtoexpo!!

Waiting for points to be loaded onto my new contract (showed up on 12/13/19). I called and asked for them to load my points and they said they're working on contracts that were loaded on December 10th. So if you're waiting, it might be a few days.


----------



## justadreamaway77

That means mine should be loaded at any time!!!


----------



## sethschroeder

****** Update *******

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/2019
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 12/17/19
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## goingtoexpo!!

justadreamaway77 said:


> That means mine should be loaded at any time!!!



Hi! May I ask when your account showed up on the dvc site? Thanks


----------



## justadreamaway77

goingtoexpo!! said:


> Hi! May I ask when your account showed up on the dvc site? Thanks


Wednesday 12/11.....still haven't gotten my points


----------



## goingtoexpo!!

justadreamaway77 said:


> Wednesday 12/11.....still haven't gotten my points



Mine showed up 12/13. I just called. They said expect 7-10 business days. :-/


----------



## TikiRob

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/6
Offer accepted: 12/6
Contract received and returned: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/9
Passed ROFR: 12/17
Closing docs received: 
Buyers closing docs returned:
Funds sent: 
Sellers closing docs received: 
Closing: 
Deed on site:
Contract visible on member site: 
Points in account:


----------



## dvcdis1864

**********UPDATE**********

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/19
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 12/19/19
Closing docs returned: 
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site: 
Contract Visible on member site: 
Welcome Home Letter: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Kelly T.

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 10/24/19
Offer accepted: 10/25/19
Sent to ROFR: 10/29/19
Passed ROFR: 11/13/19
Closing docs received: 11/20/19 
Closing docs returned: 11/26/19
Funds sent: 11/29/19
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closing: 12/4/2019
Deed recorded on OC site: 12/9/2019
Contract Visible on member site: 12/19/19
Welcome Home Letter: Have not received yet
Points in my account: 12/19/19


----------



## dvcdis1864

**********UPDATE**********

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/19
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 12/19/19
Closing docs returned: 12/20/19
Funds sent: 12/20/19
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Welcome Home Letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## leecrouse

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 12/5/19
Offer accepted: 12/5/19
Contract received and returned: 12/7/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/9/19
Passed ROFR: 12/17/19
Closing docs received: 12/20/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 12/21/19
Funds sent: 12/21/19
Sellers closing docs received: 
Closing: 
Deed on site: 
Contract visible on member site: 
Points in account:


----------



## sethschroeder

****** Update *******

They have been a tad slow but it probably is because of the holidays. I feel as they have a pile of contracts and me reaching out is getting them to act a touch sooner. Don't mean to pester them but they also didn't communicate they would be closed (I just guess they would be for sure on 12/25).

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/2019
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 12/17/19
Closing docs returned: 12/18/19
Seller returned closing docs: 12/24/19 (after inquired so might have been sooner)
Closing: 12/30/19 (after I followed up today)
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


Looking to get access to this contract to get ready for a January '21 reservation so I do have some time. Would possibly book a December '20 reservation instead if I happen to be able to sneak in a 2BR-BWV under the "old point" structure for early December but doubtful.


----------



## Disneycouple99

My deed was recorded on the OC site 12/13 and my add on contract still is not showing on member site.  Should I be worried or just relax?


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

Disneycouple99 said:


> My deed was recorded on the OC site 12/13 and my add on contract still is not showing on member site.  Should I be worried or just relax?



I have a small CCV contract that deed was recorded on 12/20/19. I called broker today and they said not to worry, it should show up soon. 
I guess I was spoiled because my first resale contract showed up 2 days after the deed recorded.


----------



## Lorana

*UPDATED!*  Waiting for seller to return Closing Documents. Then Waiting for deed, contract to appear, and points to load...

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/23/2019
Offer accepted: 12/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/30/19
Passed ROFR: 1/8/2020
Closing docs received: 1/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 1/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:  
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## sethschroeder

****** Update *******

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/2019
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 12/17/19
Closing docs returned: 12/18/19
Seller returned closing docs: 12/24/19 (after inquired so might have been sooner)
Closing: 12/30/19 (after I followed up today)
Deed recorded: 12/31/19
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:

I plan on giving it until Friday morning. If I don't see my new contract by then I will likely give member services a quick email that I emailed last time.


----------



## dvcdis1864

**********UPDATE**********

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/19
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 12/19/19
Closing docs returned: 12/20/19
Funds sent: 12/20/19
Seller returned closing docs: 12/23/19
Closing: 12/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 12/31/19
Contract Visible on member site:
Welcome Home Letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## poofyo101

Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/16/19
Offer accepted: 12/16/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/19
Passed ROFR: 12/22/19
Closing docs received: 12/23/19
Closing docs returned: 12/23/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 1/6/20
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## PaintsWindColors

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/3/20
Offer accepted: 1/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/20
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Cydni88

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/20/19
Offer Accepted: 12/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/27/19
Passed ROFR: 1/6/2020
Closing Documents Received:
Closing Documents Returned:
Funds Sent:
Seller Returned Closing Documents:
Closing:
Deed Recorded on OC Site:
Contract Visible on Member Site:
Welcome Home Letter:
Points in Account:


----------



## sethschroeder

Called member services today and supposedly they are only through the 26th with setting up new contracts in the system as of yesterday.


----------



## 6bowmans

sethschroeder said:


> Called member services today and supposedly they are only through the 26th with setting up new contracts in the system as of yesterday.



I called for my contract which closed on 12/30 and Member Admin only had some of the documents they needed.  I guess the remaining are still with "Accounting."  I was told to call back on Tuesday, and they could give me a better idea when the contract would be added to my account.  It seems the New Year put a big slow down on the paper work churning machine.


----------



## Lorana

Here I go again.  I swear, this is the last for a while:

_And the ROFR countdown begins..._

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/8/2020
Offer accepted: 1/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## €lairebear

6bowmans said:


> I called for my contract which closed on 12/30 and Member Admin only had some of the documents they needed.  I guess the remaining are still with "Accounting."  I was told to call back on Tuesday, and they could give me a better idea when the contract would be added to my account.  It seems the New Year put a big slow down on the paper work churning machine.


I have a contract that was recorded on 12/30 still nothing as well. Just spoke with member administration they said most probably mid or end of next week where I will see my contract in my account.


----------



## €lairebear

Finally I see my grand Californian contract in my account but no points have been loaded yet. It should reflect 2020 points. Does anyone know how long does it take for Disney to load the points? My deed was recorded 12/30/19, today, 1/10/20 I see the contract in my account but not the points.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

€lairebear said:


> Finally I see my grand Californian contract in my account but no points have been loaded yet. It should reflect 2020 points. Does anyone know how long does it take for Disney to load the points? My deed was recorded 12/30/19, today, 1/10/20 I see the contract in my account but not the points.



Figure about 10 more days for points to show up. Things are moving slow right now. I’m waiting on my points from a contract that showed up on 1/3
And I’m waiting for the membership Number email for a deed recorded on 12/31


----------



## €lairebear

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> Figure about 10 more days for points to show up. Things are moving slow right now. I’m waiting on my points from a contract that showed up on 1/3
> And I’m waiting for the membership Number email for a deed recorded on 12/31


The wait is killing me. The dates I wanted was available last weekend for grand Californian but now it’s gone. Hopefully things will start to speed up. Fingers crossed all of us have our points loaded next week.


----------



## crvetter

€lairebear said:


> The wait is killing me. The dates I wanted was available last weekend for grand Californian but now it’s gone. Hopefully things will start to speed up. Fingers crossed all of us have our points loaded next week.


If you call MS (they load the points) and explain that at VGC you want a room but inventory disappears quickly and no other option at 7 months they are likely to consider populating the points on the spot. It’s really pixie dust but they seem to do it more for there because of the lower options to use. The people at MS that populate the points aren’t those that answer the phone (but background staff) and aren’t usually in on weekend or outside normal business hours though. MS might push back that MA populates the points but MS is definitely the right place to call.


----------



## €lairebear

crvetter said:


> If you call MS (they load the points) and explain that at VGC you want a room but inventory disappears quickly and no other option at 7 months they are likely to consider populating the points on the spot. It’s really pixie dust but they seem to do it more for there because of the lower options to use. The people at MS that populate the points aren’t those that answer the phone (but background staff) and aren’t usually in on weekend or outside normal business hours though. MS might push back that MA populates the points but MS is definitely the right place to call.


Thank you that’s good to know. I will definitely be calling first thing on Monday. I’m so excited... I doubt it but I hope pp for vgc becomes more affordable if dvc ends up building a Disneyland hotel dvc. It can’t beat gcv location.


----------



## dvcdis1864

**********UPDATE**********

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/19
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 12/19/19
Closing docs returned: 12/20/19
Funds sent: 12/20/19
Seller returned closing docs: 12/23/19
Closing: 12/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 12/31/19
Contract Visible on member site: 1/13/20
Welcome Home Letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## sethschroeder

****** Update *******

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/2019
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 12/17/19
Closing docs returned: 12/18/19
Seller returned closing docs: 12/24/19 (after inquired so might have been sooner)
Closing: 12/30/19 (after I followed up today)
Deed recorded: 12/31/19
Member Numbers: 1/13/20 (no email just showed up in account)
Account showing new contract: 1/13/20
Points in my account:

Thinking I should see the points by end of week at this point.


----------



## TikiRob

********UPDATE*******

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/6
Offer accepted: 12/6
Contract received and returned: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/9
Passed ROFR: 12/17
Closing docs received: 1/2/20
Buyers closing docs returned: 1/2/20
Funds sent: 1/2/20
Sellers closing docs received: 1/6/20
Closing: 1/7/20
Deed on site: 1/7/20
Contract visible on member site:
Points in account:

I had such optimism after a quick ROFR turnaround, but waiting for closing docs and now my welcome email is excruciating!  If this is my first contract, do I just have to wait for the email to do anything else?


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

TikiRob said:


> I had such optimism after a quick ROFR turnaround, but waiting for closing docs and now my welcome email is excruciating!  If this is my first contract, do I just have to wait for the email to do anything else?



Yup, just wait for that email that will have your activation code. If the deed was recorded on 1/7, I would expect that email around 1/20, maybe sooner if they catch up with holiday backlog. 
Then you’ll need to call member administration to get your member number and club i.d. to create your online account. Member admin will ask you for the original contract number you purchased and the names of the sellers of the contract.


----------



## Cydni88

How do you find out if they have received the seller's closing documents? I haven't returned ours yet because I get paid next week, and we have an international seller so I figured they wouldn't be able to send them right away.


----------



## CherryDB

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> Yup, just wait for that email that will have your activation code. If the deed was recorded on 1/7, I would expect that email around 1/20, maybe sooner if they catch up with holiday backlog.
> Then you’ll need to call member administration to get your member number and club i.d. to create your online account. Member admin will ask you for the original contract number you purchased and the names of the sellers of the contract.


Is member administration helpful in giving the membership and club ID over the phone? I received my activation code via email on 1/10 and called member services on 1/13 to ask for my club ID. The rep I spoke with told me that I need to wait for my membership ID # that will be coming in the mail and then to call them back once I receive it. This is my first DVC purchase if that makes a difference. TIA!


----------



## PaintsWindColors

***Updated****
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/3/20
Offer accepted: 1/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/20
Passed ROFR: 1/15/20
Closing docs received: 1/15/20
Closing docs returned: 1/15/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

CherryDB said:


> Is member administration helpful in giving the membership and club ID over the phone? I received my activation code via email on 1/10 and called member services on 1/13 to ask for my club ID. The rep I spoke with told me that I need to wait for my membership ID # that will be coming in the mail and then to call them back once I receive it. This is my first DVC purchase if that makes a difference. TIA!



I've read on the boards that it depends on who you get at Member Services, whether they will help or not.
I made sure to goto Member Administration with my first contract, and they were more than happy to help.
Just tell them, you're a new DVC member who received your Activation Code via email and was wondering if they can help give you your membership number and club ID and that you are anxious to see how the website works, even though you know it will take more time to have your points loaded.
Tell them that you have the original contract number and the sellers names.
This should work.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

Cydni88 said:


> How do you find out if they have received the seller's closing documents? I haven't returned ours yet because I get paid next week, and we have an international seller so I figured they wouldn't be able to send them right away.



What title company are you using? Usually by this point in the process you should have an email contact at the title company. Email that person at the title company and ask if the seller's have returned their closing package yet. It seems to commonly take sellers a week or two to return the closing package. International likely will take longer. When you email the title company, I'd be sure to tell them what day you expect to send your closing package back, so they know you aren't dragging your feet.


----------



## CherryDB

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> I've read on the boards that it depends on who you get at Member Services, whether they will help or not.
> I made sure to goto Member Administration with my first contract, and they were more than happy to help.
> Just tell them, you're a new DVC member who received your Activation Code via email and was wondering if they can help give you your membership number and club ID and that you are anxious to see how the website works, even though you know it will take more time to have your points loaded.
> Tell them that you have the original contract number and the sellers names.
> This should work.


Thank you! I will try them tomorrow. Keep hoping I get the paperwork in the mail but no luck yet


----------



## TikiRob

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> Yup, just wait for that email that will have your activation code. If the deed was recorded on 1/7, I would expect that email around 1/20, maybe sooner if they catch up with holiday backlog.
> Then you’ll need to call member administration to get your member number and club i.d. to create your online account. Member admin will ask you for the original contract number you purchased and the names of the sellers of the contract.



Thanks for your help on the process.  I got my email yesterday 1/16. Followed your directions and now I can see all the vacations I can't book yet!  I suppose another week or two for points to load.  I'm hopeful I can book by the end of the month.


----------



## CherryDB

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> I've read on the boards that it depends on who you get at Member Services, whether they will help or not.
> I made sure to goto Member Administration with my first contract, and they were more than happy to help.
> Just tell them, you're a new DVC member who received your Activation Code via email and was wondering if they can help give you your membership number and club ID and that you are anxious to see how the website works, even though you know it will take more time to have your points loaded.
> Tell them that you have the original contract number and the sellers names.
> This should work.


Thank you for this advice! I called MA yesterday and they gave me my member ID and club ID over the phone. I logged in yesterday and my points were already there so I was able to book my family summer trip


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED! Deed recorded!  Now Waiting contract to appear and points to load...

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/23/2019
Offer accepted: 12/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/30/19
Passed ROFR: 1/8/2020
Closing docs received: 1/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 1/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 1/16/2020
Closing:  1/20/2020
Deed recorded:  1/22/2020
Member Numbers: (already members)
Account showing new contract: 02/03/2020
Points in my account:


----------



## dvcdis1864

**********UPDATE (Last Post)**********

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/18/19
Offer accepted: 11/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
Closing docs received: 12/19/19
Closing docs returned: 12/20/19
Funds sent: 12/20/19
Seller returned closing docs: 12/23/19
Closing: 12/31/19
Deed recorded on OC site: 12/31/19
Contract Visible on member site: 1/13/20
Welcome Home Letter: 1/21/20
Points in my account: 1/21/20


----------



## poofyo101

Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/16/19
Offer accepted: 12/16/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/19
Passed ROFR: 12/22/19
Closing docs received: 12/23/19
Closing docs returned: 12/23/19
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 1/6/20
Deed recorded: 1/7/20
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account: 1/22/20


----------



## espov

Home: Boardwalk 
Broker: Fidelity 
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/16/19
Offer accepted: 12/19/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/30/19
Passed ROFR: 1/8/20
Closing docs received: 1/21/20
Closing docs returned: 
Funds sent: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site: 
Welcome Home Letter: 
Points in my account:


----------



## TikiRob

********UPDATE*********
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/6
Offer accepted: 12/6
Contract received and returned: 12/7
Sent to ROFR: 12/9
Passed ROFR: 12/17
Closing docs received: 1/2/20
Buyers closing docs returned: 1/2/20
Funds sent: 1/2/20
Sellers closing docs received: 1/6/20
Closing: 1/7/20
Deed on site: 1/7/20
Welcome Home Email: 1/16/20
Points in account: 1/22/20
First trip booked:  Seconds later!

All in all almost 7 weeks.  I thought Disney was quick with their processes.  My biggest hold up ironically was waiting two weeks for closing docs.  Special shoutout to @WhenIsOurNextTrip for the advice and explanations in the different threads!


----------



## leecrouse

*****UPDATE*****

International Seller. That was a painful wait.

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 12/5/19
Offer accepted: 12/5/19
Contract received and returned: 12/7/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/9/19
Passed ROFR: 12/17/19
Closing docs received: 12/20/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 12/21/19
Funds sent: 12/21/19
Sellers closing docs received: 1/21/20
Closing: 1/23/20
Deed on site: 1/23/20
Contract visible on member site:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:
And our second passed ROFR!

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/8/2020
Offer accepted: 1/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/23/2020
Closing docs received: 1/24/2020 (Fri)
Closing docs returned: 1/27/2020 (Mon)
Seller returned closing docs: 1/28/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Huskers4Disney

First DVC contract.  It has moved a lot faster than I expected.  Although it looks like, based on other posts, that the last couple of steps can take quite a bit of time.
Super excited though!

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/3/2020
Offer accepted: 1/4/2020
Contract received and returned: 1/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/06/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2020
Closing docs received: 1/17/2020
Buyers closing docs returned: 1/21/2020
Funds sent: 1/21/2020
Sellers closing docs received:1/22/2020
Closing:1/23/2020
Deed on site:1/24/2020
Activation Code Email: 2/6/20
Welcome Home Letter: 
Contract visible on member site:
Points in account:


----------



## Cydni88

Update

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/20/19
Offer Accepted: 12/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/27/19
Passed ROFR: 1/6/2020
Closing Documents Received: 1/10/2020
Closing Documents Returned: 1/24/2020
Funds Sent: 1/24/2020
Seller Returned Closing Documents: 1/16/2020
Closing:
Deed Recorded on OC Site:
Contract Visible on Member Site:
Welcome Home Letter:
Points in Account:


----------



## 6bowmans

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/21
Offer accepted: 11/21
Contract received and returned: 11/22
Sent to ROFR: 11/22
Passed ROFR: 12/10
Closing docs received: 12/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 12/23
Funds sent: 12/23
Sellers closing docs received: 12/22
Closing: 12/30
Deed recorded on OC website: 12/31
Contract visible on member site: 1/7
Points in account: 1/21


----------



## DebbieB

Home:  VGC
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 01/02/2020
Offer accepted: 01/02/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/13/2020
Closing docs received:  01/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 01/27/2020
Funds sent:  01/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing:  01/29/2020
Deed recorded on OC site:
Contract Visible on member site:
Welcome Home Letter:
Points in my account:


----------



## Cyberc1978

Just a heads up DVC is currently processing ownership transfers for documents received 1/15-2020.

I guess this should mean that documents send to DVC prior to that date have been processed.


----------



## sromanello815

Cyberc1978 said:


> Just a heads up DVC is currently processing ownership transfers for documents received 1/15-2020.
> 
> I guess this should mean that documents send to DVC prior to that date have been processed.


ughhhh mine was received on 1-16-2020! How much long do you think its going to be for me?


----------



## Cyberc1978

sromanello815 said:


> ughhhh mine was received on 1-16-2020! How much long do you think its going to be for me?


Mine too.

I guesstimate that the contract will be visible later today or tomorrow.

If you are a new member it will take longer, how much I don’t know.


----------



## sromanello815

Cyberc1978 said:


> Mine too.
> 
> I guesstimate that the contract will be visible later today or tomorrow.
> 
> If you are a new member it will take longer, how much I don’t know.


yes, im a new member, IMPATIENTLY waiting for the email so I can call to get my ID number. Im hoping to receive the email by tomorrow. I see all my picks slipping away for our daughters 5th birthday in August


----------



## Cyberc1978

sromanello815 said:


> yes, im a new member, IMPATIENTLY waiting for the email so I can call to get my ID number. Im hoping to receive the email by tomorrow. I see all my picks slipping away for our daughters 5th birthday in August



I hope your dates are still available when you receive the email.
One thing to have in mind is that points are not necessarily loaded into to your account once it transferred. This at least goes if you are a member already, maybe not for to-be members and that’s why it’s taking longer time.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cyberc1978 said:


> Mine too.
> 
> I guesstimate that the contract will be visible later today or tomorrow.
> 
> If you are a new member it will take longer, how much I don’t know.


My contract is now visible online but without points.


----------



## Cydni88

Where do you check to see if our deed on closed and on site? Is there a certain website? We just received notification that they have everything they need to close.


----------



## Cydni88

sromanello815 said:


> yes, im a new member, IMPATIENTLY waiting for the email so I can call to get my ID number. Im hoping to receive the email by tomorrow. I see all my picks slipping away for our daughters 5th birthday in August



I know how you feel! As soon as we get ours I need to book our end of May and Thanksgiving trips. I’m guessing it will be another month for me since they just received everything to close this morning.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cydni88 said:


> Where do you check to see if our deed on closed and on site? Is there a certain website? We just received notification that they have everything they need to close.



You can search for your deed on the Orange County comptroller website https://www.occompt.com/

There you can see the recorded date.

I was told that my deed would be sent to DVC within 24 hours of closing so I know they received it no later than 1/16. That you can only verify with Disney.


----------



## Cydni88

Cyberc1978 said:


> You can search for your deed on the Orange County comptroller website
> 
> There you can see the recorded date.
> 
> I was told that my deed would be sent to DVC within 24 hours of closing so I know they received it no later than 1/16. That you can only verify with Disney.



Did you receive an email when everything was closed and sent to Disney from your title company?


----------



## Cyberc1978

Cydni88 said:


> Did you receive an email when everything was closed and sent to Disney from your title company?



Yes they told me that we had closed and that documents would be send to DVC within 24 hours.


----------



## DisMomKY

Home: Saratoga Springs 
Title Company: TRCS, Inc
Offer made: 1/1/20
Offer accepted: 1/1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/2/20
Passed ROFR: 1/8/20
Closing docs received: 1/16/20
Closing docs returned: 1/16/20
Seller returned closing docs: 1/23/20
Closing: 1/27/20
Deed recorded: 1/24/20 (per Oc website)
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## DisMomKY

Cyberc1978 said:


> Just a heads up DVC is currently processing ownership transfers for documents received 1/15-2020.
> 
> I guess this should mean that documents send to DVC prior to that date have been processed.


Do they receive documents when the deed shows on the site?


----------



## Cydni88

sethschroeder said:


> *********FINAL UPDATE***********
> 
> Home: Boardwalk Villas
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 10/28/2019
> Offer accepted: 10/28/19
> Sent to ROFR: 10/29/19
> Passed ROFR: 11/12/19
> Closing docs received: 11/15/19
> Closing docs returned: 11/15/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 11/22/19
> Closing: 11/22/19
> Deed recorded: 12/4/19
> One Time Code: 12/7/19
> Member Numbers: 12/9/19 (emailed over the weekend to ask for it)
> Account showing new contract: 12/9/19
> Points in my account: 12/12/19



Who did you email for your numbers?


----------



## sethschroeder

Cydni88 said:


> Who did you email for your numbers?



wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:
And our second AKL contract just closed!

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/8/2020
Offer accepted: 1/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/23/2020
Closing docs received: 1/24/2020 (Fri)
Closing docs returned: 1/27/2020 (Mon)
Seller returned closing docs: 1/28/2020
Closing: 1/29/2020
Deed recorded:  1/29/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## kaesa2442

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Magic vacation title 
Offer made: 1/13/20
Offer accepted: 1/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/20
Passed ROFR: 1/29/20
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Cydni88

Here for another update! Now to just get the rest and speed book our end of May/June trip as well as bank the rest for our Thanksgiving trip.

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/20/19
Offer Accepted: 12/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/27/19
Passed ROFR: 1/6/2020
Closing Documents Received: 1/10/2020
Closing Documents Returned: 1/24/2020
Funds Sent: 1/24/2020
Seller Returned Closing Documents: 1/16/2020
Closing: 1/28/2020
Deed Recorded on OC Site: 1/30/2020
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in Account:


----------



## PaintsWindColors

***Updated****
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/3/20
Offer accepted: 1/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/20
Passed ROFR: 1/15/20
Closing docs received: 1/15/20
Closing docs returned: 1/15/20
Seller returned closing docs: 2/3/20
Closing: 2/4/20
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

sethschroeder said:


> wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com


When you email asking for your membership ID what information do you include?
My contract closed 1/31 and I can see the deed was recorded the same day. I'm awaiting the email from DVC with the one time use code. 
If you don't mind me asking, how long do you think it will be before I get the one time use code email? Thanks!


----------



## DisMomKY

rosenthalmary1371 said:


> When you email asking for your membership ID what information do you include?
> My contract closed 1/31 and I can see the deed was recorded the same day. I'm awaiting the email from DVC with the one time use code.
> If you don't mind me asking, how long do you think it will be before I get the one time use code email? Thanks!


Mine closed 1/27, deed recorded 1/24 per the website and we haven’t got our code yet. So I’d say a little longer


----------



## kaesa2442

UPDATED: 

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Magic vacation title
Offer made: 1/13/20
Offer accepted: 1/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/20
Passed ROFR: 1/29/20
Closing docs received: 1/30/20
Closing docs returned: 1/31/20
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 2/3/20
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:

This is our first contract, can someone give me a quick run down of next steps? Or is there a good place to go for what happens next?


----------



## sethschroeder

rosenthalmary1371 said:


> When you email asking for your membership ID what information do you include?
> My contract closed 1/31 and I can see the deed was recorded the same day. I'm awaiting the email from DVC with the one time use code.
> If you don't mind me asking, how long do you think it will be before I get the one time use code email? Thanks!



I would take a look at recent reports on timing as I know they were somewhat backed up after the holidays.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

sethschroeder said:


> I would take a look at recent reports on timing as I know they were somewhat backed up after the holidays.


Great, Thanks!


----------



## Lorana

rosenthalmary1371 said:


> My contract closed 1/31 and I can see the deed was recorded the same day. I'm awaiting the email from DVC with the one time use code.
> If you don't mind me asking, how long do you think it will be before I get the one time use code email? Thanks!



I have a contract which closed on 1/20 and deed was recorded on 1/22. I’m an existing DVC member so I don’t need a code, but my contract has yet to appear on the website.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

Lorana said:


> I have a contract which closed on 1/20 and deed was recorded on 1/22. I’m an existing DVC member so I don’t need a code, but my contract has yet to appear on the website.


Ok, thank you for the information! I will continue to impatiently wait!


----------



## Lorana

Of course, having said that, it just showed up on my account.


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

Lorana said:


> Of course, having said that, it just showed up on my account.


Congratulations!


----------



## kaesa2442

UPDATED: 

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Magic vacation title
Offer made: 1/13/20
Offer accepted: 1/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/20
Passed ROFR: 1/29/20
Closing docs received: 1/30/20
Closing docs returned: 1/31/20
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 2/3/20
Deed recorded:2/4/20
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## PaintsWindColors

***Updated****
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/3/20
Offer accepted: 1/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/20
Passed ROFR: 1/15/20
Closing docs received: 1/15/20
Closing docs returned: 1/15/20
Seller returned closing docs: 2/3/20
Closing: 2/4/20
Deed recorded: 2/5/20
Member Numbers: current member purchased same UY
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## leecrouse

****Update****

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 12/5/19
Offer accepted: 12/5/19
Contract received and returned: 12/7/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/9/19
Passed ROFR: 12/17/19
Closing docs received: 12/20/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 12/21/19
Funds sent: 12/21/19
Sellers closing docs received: 1/21/20
Closing: 1/23/20
Deed on site: 1/23/20
Contract visible on member site: 2/5/20
Points in account:


----------



## Huskers4Disney

**Update 2/6/2020**

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/3/2020
Offer accepted: 1/4/2020
Contract received and returned: 1/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/06/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2020
Closing docs received: 1/17/2020
Buyers closing docs returned: 1/21/2020
Funds sent: 1/21/2020
Sellers closing docs received:1/22/2020
Closing:1/23/2020
Deed on site:1/24/2020
Activation Code Email: 2/6/20
Welcome Home Letter:
Contract visible on member site:
Points in account:


----------



## DisMomKY

Huskers4Disney said:


> **Update 2/6/2020**
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title company: Magical Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/3/2020
> Offer accepted: 1/4/2020
> Contract received and returned: 1/6/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 1/06/2020
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/2020
> Closing docs received: 1/17/2020
> Buyers closing docs returned: 1/21/2020
> Funds sent: 1/21/2020
> Sellers closing docs received:1/22/2020
> Closing:1/23/2020
> Deed on site:1/24/2020
> Activation Code Email: 2/6/20
> Welcome Home Letter:
> Contract visible on member site:
> Points in account:


When did you get your code email today? I’m waiting impatiently for ours. We had a weird situation where ours showed on the OC website recorded as 1/24 but we closed on 1/27


----------



## Huskers4Disney

DisMomKY said:


> When did you get your code email today? I’m waiting impatiently for ours. We had a weird situation where ours showed on the OC website recorded as 1/24 but we closed on 1/27


It arrived at 11:40 am.   Hopefully, you get yours soon.  I'm waiting for that letter now.  If I don't get it soon I think I'll try to call.


----------



## DisMomKY

Huskers4Disney said:


> It arrived at 11:40 am.   Hopefully, you get yours soon.  I'm waiting for that letter now.  If I don't get it soon I think I'll try to call.


I doubt I get mine today in the next 20 minutes
 maybe tomorrow


----------



## E2ME2

I just made my first Offer for Resale - It was posted on FIDELITY this afternoon, and I submitted an offer about 8:00pm.
How long does it usually take for them to acknowledge receipt of an email offer ??
ET


----------



## larry47591

E2ME2 said:


> I just made my first Offer for Resale - It was posted on FIDELITY this afternoon, and I submitted an offer about 8:00pm.
> How long does it usually take for them to acknowledge receipt of an email offer ??
> ET


There is a whole thread dedicated to how slow they are here https://www.disboards.com/threads/lack-of-communication-from-fidelity.3789376/page-3#post-61530488

i will say it took them about a day to write me back. Don’t think they care too much about the customers.  They lose 1 they get 5 more because of the prices.


----------



## DisMomKY

E2ME2 said:


> I just made my first Offer for Resale - It was posted on FIDELITY this afternoon, and I submitted an offer about 8:00pm.
> How long does it usually take for them to acknowledge receipt of an email offer ??
> ET


I’d call right when they open in the am and check status because they are closed on weekends.


----------



## DisMomKY

***UPDATE***

Home: Saratoga Springs 
Title Company: TRCS, Inc
Offer made: 1/1/20
Offer accepted: 1/1/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/2/20
Passed ROFR: 1/8/20
Closing docs received: 1/16/20
Closing docs returned: 1/16/20
Seller returned closing docs: 1/23/20
Closing: 1/27/20
Deed recorded: 1/24/20 (per Oc website)
One time code: 2/7/20
Member Numbers:called and got 2/7/20
Account showing new contract:2/7/20
Points in my account:
They said points are being loaded in 7-10 business days


----------



## Cydni88

DisMomKY said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc
> Offer made: 1/1/20
> Offer accepted: 1/1/20
> Sent to ROFR: 1/2/20
> Passed ROFR: 1/8/20
> Closing docs received: 1/16/20
> Closing docs returned: 1/16/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/23/20
> Closing: 1/27/20
> Deed recorded: 1/24/20 (per Oc website)
> One time code: 2/7/20
> Member Numbers:called and got 2/7/20
> Account showing new contract:2/7/20
> Points in my account:
> They said points are being loaded in 7-10 business days



What number did you call? I’m expecting my one time code next week. Was there anything specific you told them when asking for your member numbers?


----------



## DisMomKY

Cydni88 said:


> What number did you call? I’m expecting my one time code next week. Was there anything specific you told them when asking for your member numbers?


The number on the email and I just said I got my activation code but hadn’t received my member number and wanted to log in to look around the website


----------



## E2ME2

larry47591 said:


> There is a whole thread dedicated to how slow they are here https://www.disboards.com/threads/lack-of-communication-from-fidelity.3789376/page-3#post-61530488
> 
> i will say it took them about a day to write me back. Don’t think they care too much about the customers.  They lose 1 they get 5 more because of the prices.



It's even worse than that  I got an email the next day saying my offer was not taken because they already had an offer pending. 
I called the rep assigned and was told that they update their listings nightly, in batch mode, and its best to scan new listings early each morning.
Well, the following day the same listings was still showing as available, they had not updates it to "Offer Pending", so I put in another offer....
I have yet to receive anything back from them regarding the 2nd offer!
Any experience with a better system ?? Are there some resellers that have on-line/real-time updates ??

ET


----------



## larry47591

E2ME2 said:


> It's even worse than that  I got an email the next day saying my offer was not taken because they already had an offer pending.
> I called the rep assigned and was told that they update their listings nightly, in batch mode, and its best to scan new listings early each morning.
> Well, the following day the same listings was still showing as available, they had not updates it to "Offer Pending", so I put in another offer....
> I have yet to receive anything back from them regarding the 2nd offer!
> Any experience with a better system ?? Are there some resellers that have on-line/real-time updates ??
> 
> ET



With fidelity, once I made an offer and it was excepted it took a week before it showed pending on the site.


----------



## E2ME2

larry47591 said:


> With fidelity, once I made an offer and it was excepted it took a week before it showed pending on the site.



But did they notify you right away that it was accepted ?


----------



## larry47591

E2ME2 said:


> But did they notify you right away that it was accepted ?


About two days after I emailed to check status.  Took another week after signing paper work to go to rofr. Still waiting to here but it’s only been 2 weeks since it was sent. They are closed on weekends as well.


----------



## E2ME2

larry47591 said:


> About two days after I emailed to check status.  Took another week after signing paper work to go to rofr. Still waiting to here but it’s only been 2 weeks since it was sent. They are closed on weekends as well.



Wow - sounds like a crap-shoot.
I guess to achieve the cost savings, you have to be willing to go through their process!
Thanks!


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:
And our second AKL resale contract just appeared in our account. Now for the points to appear...

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/8/2020
Offer accepted: 1/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/23/2020
Closing docs received: 1/24/2020 (Fri)
Closing docs returned: 1/27/2020 (Mon)
Seller returned closing docs: 1/28/2020
Closing: 1/29/2020
Deed recorded: 1/29/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract: 2/7/2020
Points in my account:


----------



## DisMomKY

E2ME2 said:


> It's even worse than that  I got an email the next day saying my offer was not taken because they already had an offer pending.
> I called the rep assigned and was told that they update their listings nightly, in batch mode, and its best to scan new listings early each morning.
> Well, the following day the same listings was still showing as available, they had not updates it to "Offer Pending", so I put in another offer....
> I have yet to receive anything back from them regarding the 2nd offer!
> Any experience with a better system ?? Are there some resellers that have on-line/real-time updates ??
> 
> ET


Most seem to update faster than them


----------



## larry47591

E2ME2 said:


> Wow - sounds like a crap-shoot.
> I guess to achieve the cost savings, you have to be willing to go through their process!
> Thanks!


Just found out we passed rofr so I guess the do email on the weekend.


----------



## Cydni88

Only one more update left after this! Hopefully it won't be too long.

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/20/19
Offer Accepted: 12/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/27/19
Passed ROFR: 1/6/2020
Closing Documents Received: 1/10/2020
Closing Documents Returned: 1/24/2020
Funds Sent: 1/24/2020
Seller Returned Closing Documents: 1/16/2020
Closing: 1/28/2020
Deed Recorded on OC Site: 1/30/2020
Member Numbers: 2/10/2020
Account showing new contract: 2/10/2020
Points in Account:


----------



## Cydni88

sethschroeder said:


> ****** Update *******
> 
> Home: Boardwalk Villas
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 11/18/2019
> Offer accepted: 11/19/19
> Sent to ROFR: 11/20/19
> Passed ROFR: 12/10/19
> Closing docs received: 12/17/19
> Closing docs returned: 12/18/19
> Seller returned closing docs: 12/24/19 (after inquired so might have been sooner)
> Closing: 12/30/19 (after I followed up today)
> Deed recorded: 12/31/19
> Member Numbers: 1/13/20 (no email just showed up in account)
> Account showing new contract: 1/13/20
> Points in my account:
> 
> Thinking I should see the points by end of week at this point.



Did the points end up in your account at the end of that week? We received our member numbers and the contract is visible today, and I was wondering if ours we show up like yours.


----------



## sethschroeder

Cydni88 said:


> Did the points end up in your account at the end of that week? We received our member numbers and the contract is visible today, and I was wondering if ours we show up like yours.



Shoot I didn't update my post.

It was actually the 21st which was the day after MLK.


----------



## DisMomKY

sethschroeder said:


> Shoot I didn't update my post.
> 
> It was actually the 21st which was the day after MLK.


So about a week? Awesome! I’m itching to book and we are within the 7 month window now  we got our activation code last Friday so maybe points this week


----------



## sethschroeder

DisMomKY said:


> So about a week? Awesome! I’m itching to book and we are within the 7 month window now  we got our activation code last Friday so maybe points this week



Send them an email to check on it or give them a call. If you have waiting 3 or 4 days so far thats what I would do especially if you are trying to book a reservation.


----------



## DisMomKY

sethschroeder said:


> Send them an email to check on it or give them a call. If you have waiting 3 or 4 days so far thats what I would do especially if you are trying to book a reservation.


I tried calling and chat-even let them know we have some points expiring 3/31 and they said they can’t expedite


----------



## rosenthalmary1371

I got the one time activation code email today! How to I access the chat feature to ask for my Member ID number?


----------



## Lorana

Final update!  Points loaded on AKL Resale #1!


Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/23/2019
Offer accepted: 12/27/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/30/19
Passed ROFR: 1/8/2020
Closing docs received: 1/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 1/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 1/16/2020
Closing: 1/20/2020
Deed recorded: 1/22/2020
Member Numbers: (already members)
Account showing new contract: 2/3/2020
Points in my account: 2/11/2020

49 Days from Offer Made to Points in my Account.


----------



## kaesa2442

UPDATED: 

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Magic vacation title
Offer made: 1/13/20
Offer accepted: 1/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/20
Passed ROFR: 1/29/20
Closing docs received: 1/30/20
Closing docs returned: 1/31/20
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 2/3/20
Deed recorded:2/4/20
Member Numbers: 2/12/20
Account showing new contract: 2/12/20
Points in my account:


----------



## leecrouse

****Final Update****

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 12/5/19
Offer accepted: 12/5/19
Contract received and returned: 12/7/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/9/19
Passed ROFR: 12/17/19
Closing docs received: 12/20/19
Buyers closing docs returned: 12/21/19
Funds sent: 12/21/19
Sellers closing docs received: 1/21/20
Closing: 1/23/20
Deed on site: 1/23/20
Contract visible on member site: 2/5/20
Points in account: 2/12/20


----------



## PaintsWindColors

***Updated****
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/3/20
Offer accepted: 1/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/20
Passed ROFR: 1/15/20
Closing docs received: 1/15/20
Closing docs returned: 1/15/20
Seller returned closing docs: 2/3/20
Closing: 2/4/20
Deed recorded: 2/5/20
Member Numbers: current member purchased same UY
Account showing new contract: 2/14/20
Points in my account:


----------



## Cydni88

Final Update and our trips are booked!

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/20/19
Offer Accepted: 12/20/19
Sent to ROFR: 12/27/19
Passed ROFR: 1/6/2020
Closing Documents Received: 1/10/2020
Closing Documents Returned: 1/24/2020
Funds Sent: 1/24/2020
Seller Returned Closing Documents: 1/16/2020
Closing: 1/28/2020
Deed Recorded on OC Site: 1/30/2020
Member Numbers: 2/10/2020
Account showing new contract: 2/10/2020
Points in Account: 2/14/2020


----------



## kaesa2442

FINAL UPDATE:

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Magic vacation title
Offer made: 1/13/20
Offer accepted: 1/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/20
Passed ROFR: 1/29/20
Closing docs received: 1/30/20
Closing docs returned: 1/31/20
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 2/3/20
Deed recorded:2/4/20
Member Numbers: 2/12/20
Account showing new contract: 2/12/20
Points in my account: 2/15/2020 (Called MS and they were able to load our points and book our first trip!  )

Only 1 month from offer to points in account, very happy with the speed of the transaction!


----------



## DebbieB

***FINAL***

Home:  VGC
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 01/02/2020
Offer accepted: 01/02/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/13/2020
Closing docs received:  01/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 01/27/2020
Funds sent:  01/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?  01/23/2020 notarized
Closing:  01/29/2020 (received finalized email)
Deed recorded on OC site:  does CA have one?  Deed stamped 1/28/2020
Contract Visible on member site: 02/08/2020
Welcome Home Letter: 02/13/2020 (existing member)
Points in my account: 02/15/2020


----------



## Lorana

Final Update for AKL Contract #2!


Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/8/2020
Offer accepted: 1/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/23/2020
Closing docs received: 1/24/2020 (Fri)
Closing docs returned: 1/27/2020 (Mon)
Seller returned closing docs: 1/28/2020
Closing: 1/29/2020
Deed recorded: 1/29/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract: 2/7/2020
Points in my account: 2/16/2020

39 days from offer made to points in my account.


----------



## Cupcake232

Lorana said:


> Final Update for AKL Contract #2!
> 
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 01/8/2020
> Offer accepted: 1/8/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 1/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 1/23/2020
> Closing docs received: 1/24/2020 (Fri)
> Closing docs returned: 1/27/2020 (Mon)
> Seller returned closing docs: 1/28/2020
> Closing: 1/29/2020
> Deed recorded: 1/29/2020
> Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
> Account showing new contract: 2/7/2020
> Points in my account: 2/16/2020
> 
> 39 days from offer made to points in my account.


That was fast!!!! What broker did you use?


----------



## PaintsWindColors

***FINAL UPDATE****
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/3/20
Offer accepted: 1/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/20
Passed ROFR: 1/15/20
Closing docs received: 1/15/20
Closing docs returned: 1/15/20
Seller returned closing docs: 2/3/20
Closing: 2/4/20
Deed recorded: 2/5/20
Member Numbers: current member purchased same UY
Account showing new contract: 2/14/20
Points in my account: 2/18/20


----------



## Mzpalmtree

PaintsWindColors said:


> ***FINAL UPDATE****
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 1/3/20
> Offer accepted: 1/4/20
> Sent to ROFR: 1/5/20
> Passed ROFR: 1/15/20
> Closing docs received: 1/15/20
> Closing docs returned: 1/15/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/3/20
> Closing: 2/4/20
> Deed recorded: 2/5/20
> Member Numbers: current member purchased same UY
> Account showing new contract: 2/14/20
> Points in my account: 2/18/20


Congratulations! Pretty quick sale too! I have a question. How did you get the closing documents so quickly after ROFR? We are also working with Mason and passed ROFR on Friday and they told us we have to wait on estoppel which could be two more weeks before they will send us the documents. We are already closing in on 30 days since we made our offer so waiting another two weeks then however long it takes to get the account set up and points seems tortuous. I was wondering how yours happened so quickly? Is it because you are an existing member?


----------



## themcivers

Mzpalmtree said:


> Congratulations! Pretty quick sale too! I have a question. How did you get the closing documents so quickly after ROFR? We are also working with Mason and passed ROFR on Friday and they told us we have to wait on estoppel which could be two more weeks before they will send us the documents. We are already closing in on 30 days since we made our offer so waiting another two weeks then however long it takes to get the account set up and points seems tortuous. I was wondering how yours happened so quickly? Is it because you are an existing member?


Mason told us the same thing but then we had everything 2-3 days later. I think they just say that to keep themselves from getting a lot of questions in case it takes longer.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

themcivers said:


> Mason told us the same thing but then we had everything 2-3 days later. I think they just say that to keep themselves from getting a lot of questions in case it takes longer.


Thanks. Today will be 5 days since we passed ROFR. Our broker made it seem like we’d get the contract “within a few days” so we were kind of shocked when we got the email from Mason indicating that we now had to go through another step that could last another couple weeks. Then when I got on this thread it appears that most people had their contract within 2-3 days so it just seems we are unlucky I guess. The unevenness of the timing from contract to contract kind of stinks. I’m quickly discovering patience is not a virtue of mine.


----------



## themcivers

Mzpalmtree said:


> Thanks. Today will be 5 days since we passed ROFR. Our broker made it seem like we’d get the contract “within a few days” so we were kind of shocked when we got the email from Mason indicating that we now had to go through another step that could last another couple weeks. Then when I got on this thread it appears that most people had their contract within 2-3 days so it just seems we are unlucky I guess. The unevenness of the timing from contract to contract kind of stinks. I’m quickly discovering patience is not a virtue of mine.


I learned the same thing in this process! We're waiting for our membership number and the points and every step feels like an eternity. I will point out that they don't probably count the weekends and Monday was President's Day, so you're really not that far behind!


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Mzpalmtree said:


> Thanks. Today will be 5 days since we passed ROFR. Our broker made it seem like we’d get the contract “within a few days” so we were kind of shocked when we got the email from Mason indicating that we now had to go through another step that could last another couple weeks. Then when I got on this thread it appears that most people had their contract within 2-3 days so it just seems we are unlucky I guess. The unevenness of the timing from contract to contract kind of stinks. I’m quickly discovering patience is not a virtue of mine.


We're in the same boat. Been 6 days since passing ROFR and still waiting on closing documents. Our broker said it could take 2-3 weeks for the estoppel to arrive, but I see people in here using the same broker and title companies getting closing documents the next day. I've also seen some that take 9 days though.


----------



## Keppyslinger

First ever post and why not make an update!

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 02/18/20
Offer Accepted: 02/18/20 (Incidentally much quicker than I anticipated.)

That’s what I got for now!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

MonkeyKnifeFight said:


> We're in the same boat. Been 6 days since passing ROFR and still waiting on closing documents. Our broker said it could take 2-3 weeks for the estoppel to arrive, but I see people in here using the same broker and title companies getting closing documents the next day. I've also seen some that take 9 days though.


OK. I guess I just need to cool my jets and get some patience while my inner toddler screams "NO FAIR!!! I want mine now too!" Taming that inner toddler can be a bit of a challenge, lol. Good luck to you on your estoppel.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

First update:

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: Jan 16/20
Offer accepted: Jan 16/20
Sent to ROFR: Jan 20/20
Passed ROFR: Feb 6/20
Closing docs received: Feb 14/20
Closing docs returned: Feb 18/20

The rest are placeholders for now.
Seller returned closing docs: (funds wired on )
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract visible: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Keppyslinger

Keppyslinger said:


> First ever post and why not make an update!
> 
> Home: Boardwalk Villas
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 02/18/20
> Offer Accepted: 02/18/20 (Incidentally much quicker than I anticipated.)
> 
> That’s what I got for now!


First Update:

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 02/18/20
Offer Accepted: 02/18/20 (Incidentally much quicker than I anticipated.)
Sent to ROFR: 02/19/20


----------



## jekinisa

#1:
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/30/2020
Offer accepted: 01/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/03/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing doc:
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract: 
Points in my account: 


#2:
Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/31/2020
Offer accepted: 01/31/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing doc:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract: 
Points in my account:


----------



## larry47591

Home: Saratoga springs
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 01/14/2020
Offer accepted: 01/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/08/2020
Closing docs received: 02/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 02/21/2020
Seller returned closing doc:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract: 
Points in my account:


----------



## Lorana

Cupcake232 said:


> That was fast!!!! What broker did you use?



DVC Store for this one!


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC, Inc.
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.   
Offer Made: 1/11/20   
Offer Accepted: 1/11/20   
Sent to ROFR: 1/13/20   
Passed ROFR: 1/24/20   
Closing docs received: 1/30/20   
Closing docs returned: 2/4/20   
Seller returned closing docs: 2/12/20   
Deed recorded: 2/18/20   
Resort Notification: 2/18/20
Contract Showing on Membership:    
Points in account:   

I had never heard of this title company but they have been very fast and efficient.  They also have a website where they update the progress of the sale, so it's been a good experience and very transparent.  We're in the home stretch now.  Almost there!


----------



## RIC2MCO

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/23/2020
Offer accepted: 1/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 2/11/2020
Closing docs received: 2/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 2/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Money sent: 2/24/2020
Closing: 2/26/2020
Deed recorded:2/27/2020
Welcome email:3/4/2020
Called MS for Club ID(Contact Visible):3/5/2020
Points in my account:

42 days and counting.  I modified the list to show my experience as a new resale member.  I was surprised that the first time I logged in my membership card was blue, but it has since changed to white to reflected my "resale" ownership.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

This is so frustrating!  Our contract is showing in our account but we are still waiting for our points.  My husband decided that he wanted to "gift" me a last minute trip to DW with our new points as a birthday trip for my daughter and me (I'm turning 40 in early April and he wanted this to be my gift).  The only week I could go is my spring break, since I'm a teacher.  There is availability to book this last minute trip but we need points from this new contract to do it and they aren't loaded yet.  He called and asked if he could get them loaded now so he could book the trip but they wouldn't do it.  We live far from DW, so our only option is to fly and if we have to wait another couple of weeks, it would be impossible to get airfare since the flights are nearly full.  Is it worth calling and asking?  Is this an impossible task to book about 30 days out or less?  Are we playing with fire by maybe having points in holding?  I don't know.  Maybe we should just forget the whole thing.  I've never dealt with a last minute DVC trip, so this is all new to me... and VERY stressful for those of us who have to fly.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Home:  AKV
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/27/2020
Offer accepted: 01/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/14/2020
Closing docs received:  02/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 02/21/2020
Funds sent:  02/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 02/27/2020
Closing:  02/28/2020 
Deed recorded on OC site: 03/02/2020
Contract Visible on member site: 03/11/2020
Welcome Home Letter: 03/17/2020 (probably before, was there when I arrived home from a trip)
Points in my account: 03/16/2020 (called to inquire and points were put in account)


----------



## Perelandra

I have to admit, I'm a little jealous of all these ROFR's that made it through in 10-15 days. Disney is now running 21+ days, and that's a tough wait. I know it's been worse in the past, though. Happy for everyone, just a little green over here.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Final Update:

Title Company: TRCS, Inc.        
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC, Inc.        
Offer Made: 1/11/20        
Offer Accepted: 1/11/20        
Sent to ROFR: 1/13/20        
Passed ROFR: 1/24/20        
Closing docs received: 1/30/20        
Closing docs returned: 2/4/20        
Seller returned closing docs: 2/12/20        
Deed recorded: 2/18/20        
Contract Showing on Membership: 2/26/20        
Points in account: 2/27/20 (called MS to have them added for a booking)      

I got the wild idea to take a last-minute trip for my birthday in just a month (that's super short notice for us since we live on the west coast and have to fly to DW!).  I called Member Services to see if there was any chance of getting our points loaded ASAP since we were just 31 days out from the potential departure date.  To my surprise, they WERE able to help us!  I was on hold for a while but the Member Services person I spoke to was GREAT!  She got the points loaded and booked my trip.  I was able to get one night at a BRV studio, one night in a BLT standard studio (AMAZING!) and 2 nights in a OKW 1 bedroom, which I was able to switch an OKW studio later in the day without any points going into holding.  It was amazing to be able to pull it all together so quickly!  I am VERY happy with the customer service from them!


----------



## larry47591

Updated

Home: Saratoga springs
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 01/14/2020
Offer accepted: 01/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/08/2020
Closing docs received: 02/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 02/21/2020
Seller returned closing doc:03/03/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## GCorbett

Home: Polynesian
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 01/22/2020
Offer accepted: 01/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/23/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/11/2020
Closing docs received: 02/14/2020
Closing docs returned: 02/18/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 02/24/2020
Closing: 02/24/2020
Deed recorded: 02/25/2020
Member Numbers: 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## jmccarthy22

Home: Saratoga
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/26/2020
Offer accepted: 01/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 2/17/2020
Closing docs received: 02/24/2020
Closing docs returned: 02/28/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Member Numbers: Current members
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


Hoping the sellers return closing docs soon!


----------



## unwritten01

Home: AK
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/23/20
Offer accepted: 01/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 01/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/12/20
Closing docs received: Bueller...
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Second update:

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: Jan 16/20
Offer accepted: Jan 16/20
Sent to ROFR: Jan 20/20
Passed ROFR: Feb 6/20
Estoppel received: Feb 14/20
Closing docs received: Feb 14/20
Closing docs returned: Feb 18/20
Seller returned closing docs: Feb 20/20
Funds wired: Feb 22/20 (received by title company Feb 24/20)
Closing: Feb 25/20
Deed recorded: Feb 28/20
Contract visible: Sometime on or before Mar 4/20 (I only checked today)

One step left to go...
Points in my account:

Edited to add some additional information (estoppel, wire transfer date)


----------



## jekinisa

2nd Update:

put in the wrong title company before, below should be the right one now:



jekinisa said:


> #1:
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/30/2020
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/03/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
> Closing docs received: 02/26/2020
> Closing docs returned: 03/03/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:
> 
> 
> #2:
> Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/31/2020
> Offer accepted: 01/31/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/04/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
> Closing docs received: 02/26/2020
> Closing docs returned: 03/03/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 03/02/2020
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:


----------



## larry47591

Update again.  One step closer.


Home: Saratoga springs
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 01/14/2020
Offer accepted: 01/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/08/2020
Closing docs received: 02/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 02/21/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
Closing: 03/04/2020
Deed recorded: 03/05/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## accm

Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 02/29/2020
Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing doc: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## jekinisa

larry47591 said:


> Update again.  One step closer.
> 
> 
> Home: Saratoga springs
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 01/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 01/16/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 01/22/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/08/2020
> Closing docs received: 02/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 02/21/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
> Closing: 03/04/2020
> Deed recorded: 03/05/2020
> Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:



wow, the closing and deed recording are so fast!!


----------



## larry47591

jekinisa said:


> wow, the closing and deed recording are so fast!!


Made up for some of the other times ha


----------



## db24

Took forever in ROFR but since that everything has been moving very fast.

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/6/2020
Offer accepted: 1/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/26/2020
Closing docs received: 2/28/2020
Closing docs returned: 2/28/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 3/5/2020
Closing: 3/6/2020
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## E2ME2

Just Passed ROFR! 
Our agent called today to let us know before she left for the weekend. 
So I'll start my data table, and fill in the remaining steps as they occur:

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
Offer made: 02/09/2020
Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year) 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Keppyslinger

Update!

First Update:

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 02/18/20
Offer Accepted: 02/18/20 (Incidentally much quicker than I anticipated.)
Sent to ROFR: 02/19/20
Passed ROFR: 03/06/20
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers: 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## SleeplessInTO

Third and final update:

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: Jan 16/20
Offer accepted: Jan 16/20
Sent to ROFR: Jan 20/20
Passed ROFR: Feb 6/20
Estoppel received: Feb 14/20
Closing docs received: Feb 14/20
Closing docs returned: Feb 18/20
Seller returned closing docs: Feb 20/20
Funds wired: Feb 22/20 (received by title company Feb 24/20)
Closing: Feb 25/20
Deed recorded: Feb 28/20
Contract visible: Sometime on or before Mar 4/20 (I only checked today)
Points in my account: Mar 7/20 (most unexpected on a Sat night but I’m not complaining!!!!)


----------



## E2ME2

SleeplessInTO said:


> Third and final update:
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
> Offer made: Jan 16/20
> Offer accepted: Jan 16/20
> Sent to ROFR: Jan 20/20
> Passed ROFR: Feb 6/20
> Estoppel received: Feb 14/20
> Closing docs received: Feb 14/20
> Closing docs returned: Feb 18/20
> Seller returned closing docs: Feb 20/20
> Funds wired: Feb 22/20 (received by title company Feb 24/20)
> Closing: Feb 25/20
> Deed recorded: Feb 28/20
> Contract visible: Sometime on or before Mar 4/20 (I only checked today)
> Points in my account: Mar 7/20 (most unexpected on a Sat night but I’m not complaining!!!!)


Thanks for the details "Sleepless"
How many points did you buy/
ET


----------



## SleeplessInTO

E2ME2 said:


> Thanks for the details "Sleepless"
> How many points did you buy/
> ET


150 points


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/23/2020
Offer accepted: 01/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/13/2020
Closing docs received: 3/5/2020
Closing docs returned:3/6/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## DianaMB333

Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Broker: Resales DVC.  
Offer Made: 1/29/20  
Offer Accepted: 1/29/20  
Sent to ROFR: 1/30/20  
Passed ROFR: 2/17/20  
Closing docs received: 2/24/20  
Closing docs returned: 2/24/20  
Seller returned closing docs: 3/02/20  
Deed recorded: 3/06/20  
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

5 weeks so far.. waiting..!


----------



## db24

Second update, the deed is showing online now! 
One step closer to having points and a account

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/6/2020
Offer accepted: 1/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/26/2020
Closing docs received: 2/28/2020
Closing docs returned: 2/28/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 3/5/2020
Closing: 3/6/2020
Deed recorded: 3/9/2020
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## RIC2MCO

***Final Update***
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 01/23/2020
Offer accepted: 1/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 2/11/2020
Closing docs received: 2/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 2/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Money sent: 2/24/2020
Closing: 2/26/2020
Deed recorded:2/27/2020
Welcome email:3/4/2020
Called MS for Club ID(Contact Visible):3/5/2020
Points in my account:3/9/2020

45 days total. I scheduled a Welcome Home phone orientation for 3/9/20, I’m assuming that why my points showed up so quick.


----------



## jmccarthy22

First time resale buyer.  Has anybody experienced this before?  My sellers have gone completely MIA.  Title company has left two voicemails for them.  Closing documents were sent on 2/24.  The contract is scheduled to close on or before 3/23.  What would happen if the sellers don't sign the closing documents?  Would the contract still close on 3/23?


----------



## Lorana

And we begin again...!

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
Offer made: 02/24/20
Offer accepted: 02/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*Magic Vacation Title charged a $45 fee for a credit card payment for the down payment. I had always used Mason Title in the past, and they never charged me a fee.


----------



## Hallowkitty

Home: Polynesian
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/18/20
Offer accepted: 01/18/20
Sent to ROFR: 01/21/20
Passed ROFR: 02/07/20
Closing docs received: 02/21/20 (Fri)
Closing docs returned: 02/24/20 (Mon)
Seller returned closing docs: ? never informed
Closing: informed of closing on 03/09/20
Deed recorded: 03/06/20
Welcome letter: 03/21/20
Points in account:

I'm a little irritated we weren't emailed when they actually closed. When I looked up the deed it said it was recorded at 7:45 AM on March 6th. Looking at others it looks like it typically takes 1-3 days from closing to being recorded so I'm guessing we must have closed somewhere between Mar 3rd-5th.
On the plus side I'm a little ahead of where I thought I was on these last few steps. Patience is definitely tested during this process.


----------



## jekinisa

3rd Update:

#1:
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/30/2020
Offer accepted: 01/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/03/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
Closing docs received: 02/26/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/03/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
Closing: 03/09/2020
Deed recorded: 03/11/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


#2:
Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/31/2020
Offer accepted: 01/31/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
Closing docs received: 02/26/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/03/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 03/02/2020
Closing: 03/09/2020
Deed recorded: 03/11/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## krains4

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/06/20
Offer accepted: 2/06/20
Sent to ROFR: 2/11/20
Passed ROFR: 2/28/20
Closing docs received: 3/10/20
Closing docs returned: 3/13/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 3/18/20
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## larry47591

Anyone else think that the current situation will delay contracts showing up in our accounts?


----------



## Matty B13

larry47591 said:


> Anyone else think that the current situation will delay contracts showing up in our accounts?


Could speed them up since, in park sales will dry up and DVC probably won't be ROFR'ing any contract for a little while.  Hopefully they won't furlough any of their CM's if they do that would cause a slow down.


----------



## Hallowkitty

So I recieved the email with the activation code from Disney today. However, it doesn't list the Club ID, so I can't create an account. Where do I find my club ID? Of course I get this the day after they close the parks so phone lines are crazy!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Hallowkitty said:


> So I recieved the email with the activation code from Disney from Disney today. However, it doesn't list the Club ID, so I can't create an account. Where do I find my club ID? Of course I get this the day after they close the parks so phone lines are crazy!


You have to call in for it. We got ours earlier this week and I called twice. The first time they told me to wait for our packet to arrive in the mail and then call back because they couldn’t find our information in the system. I called the next day and they were able to find us in the system and gave it to me. We don’t have points showing as available yet though and it’s killing me. When I asked about that they told me 10-14 days. I hope it really won’t take that long as it’s already been 14 days since we closed, but with all that’s going on I guess it could.


----------



## DianaMB333

In my case.. it seems there is some delay.. got the deed recorded last Friday March 6th and I haven't receive anything yet from Disney... waiting impatiently!


----------



## Keppyslinger

Things continue to march  forward while we await the coronavirus to make its pass.

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 02/18/20
Offer Accepted: 02/18/20 (Incidentally much quicker than I anticipated.)
Sent to ROFR: 02/19/20
Passed ROFR: 03/06/20
Closing docs received: 03/13/20
Closing docs returned: 03/13/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers: 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## larry47591

One update to go.  

Home: Saratoga springs
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 01/14/2020
Offer accepted: 01/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/08/2020
Closing docs received: 02/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 02/21/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
Closing: 03/04/2020
Deed recorded: 03/05/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract: 3/14/2020
Points in my account:


----------



## E2ME2

larry47591 said:


> One update to go.
> 
> Home: Saratoga springs
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 01/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 01/16/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 01/22/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/08/2020
> Closing docs received: 02/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 02/21/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
> Closing: 03/04/2020
> Deed recorded: 03/05/2020
> Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
> Account showing new contract: 3/14/2020
> Points in my account:



larry47591;
Did First American email you or 'snail"-mail you the closing info.?
I passed ROFR on 3/6, and haven't received anything from First American yet.......


----------



## DianaMB333

larry47591 said:


> One update to go.
> 
> Home: Saratoga springs
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 01/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 01/16/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 01/22/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/08/2020
> Closing docs received: 02/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 02/21/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
> Closing: 03/04/2020
> Deed recorded: 03/05/2020
> Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
> Account showing new contract: 3/14/2020
> Points in my account:


Got the same!... account number but not points.. do you know if we have to call MS? Or the points will be uploaded automatically?.. thanks!


----------



## GCorbett

Home: Polynesian
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 01/22/2020
Offer accepted: 01/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/23/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/11/2020
Closing docs received: 02/14/2020
Closing docs returned: 02/18/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 02/24/2020
Closing: 02/24/2020
Deed recorded: 02/25/2020
Member Numbers: 03/08/2020
Account showing new contract: 03/08/2020
Points in my account: 03/08/2020

46 days total


----------



## larry47591

E2ME2 said:


> larry47591;
> Did First American email you or 'snail"-mail you the closing info.?
> I passed ROFR on 3/6, and haven't received anything from First American yet.......


it took a while to get the closing but it was email.  We didn’t finance but if you did you will have to get something notarized.


----------



## larry47591

DianaMB333 said:


> Got the same!... account number but not points.. do you know if we have to call MS? Or the points will be uploaded automatically?.. thanks!



it can take up to 14 days for the points to load.


----------



## E2ME2

larry47591 said:


> it took a while to get the closing but it was email.  We didn’t finance but if you did you will have to get something notarized.


Thanks for the update - We're not financing, so that's good to know as well.
ET


----------



## DianaMB333

Last update!

Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Broker: Resales DVC. 
Offer Made: 1/29/20 
Offer Accepted: 1/29/20 
Sent to ROFR: 1/30/20 
Passed ROFR: 2/17/20 
Closing docs received: 2/24/20 
Closing docs returned: 2/24/20 
Seller returned closing docs: 3/02/20 
Deed recorded: 3/06/20 
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/14/20
Points in account: 3/15/20

45 days in total!
I called MS to see if I speed up the points in the account .. got lucky and a waitlist confirmed too!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

DianaMB333 said:


> Last update!
> 
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Broker: Resales DVC.
> Offer Made: 1/29/20
> Offer Accepted: 1/29/20
> Sent to ROFR: 1/30/20
> Passed ROFR: 2/17/20
> Closing docs received: 2/24/20
> Closing docs returned: 2/24/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/02/20
> Deed recorded: 3/06/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/14/20
> Points in account: 3/15/20
> 
> 45 days in total!
> I called MS to see if I speed up the points in the account .. got lucky and a waitlist confirmed too!


How did you even get through? Every time I’ve tried to call it hasn’t even rang, it’s just gone straight to busy. I’ve been trying to be patient (especially with all that’s been going on) but I’d really like to know just how much longer they are going to make me wait for my points. I tried to call and chat last week but was turned down. The inconsistency is irritating to me when I also have a trip I’d like to book and I’m watching the availability dwindling with each day I wait. We closed on 2/28.


----------



## DianaMB333

Mzpalmtree said:


> How did you even get through? Every time I’ve tried to call it hasn’t even rang, it’s just gone straight to busy. I’ve been trying to be patient (especially with all that’s been going on) but I’d really like to know just how much longer they are going to make me wait for my points. I tried to call and chat last week but was turned down. The inconsistency is irritating to me when I also have a trip I’d like to book and I’m watching the availability dwindling with each day I wait. We closed on 2/28.


Also happened to me .. having the call going straight to busy.. also got the call cut in the middle of it... they must be superbusy these days... keep trying.. once that you get to a cast member they will assist you.. best of luck!


----------



## jekinisa

Don't seem to have much updates of closing information to this thread.

For me, I am still waiting for my contracts to show up in my DVC account since my deed recordings on 03/11/2020 .


----------



## Cupcake232

jekinisa said:


> Don't seem to have much updates of closing information to this thread.
> 
> For me, I am still waiting for my contracts to show up in my DVC account since my deed recordings on 03/11/2020 .


I’m in the same boat. I’m waiting for my welcome  home email...


----------



## poofyo101

I am also waiting on mine from 3/12


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

jekinisa said:


> Don't seem to have much updates of closing information to this thread.
> 
> For me, I am still waiting for my contracts to show up in my DVC account since my deed recordings on 03/11/2020 .


Been waiting for seller to return documents and then payoff info from Disney. Should be any day now for closing.


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Updated

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/23/2020
Offer accepted: 01/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/13/2020
Closing docs received: 3/5/2020
Closing docs returned:3/6/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 3/17/2020
Closing:3/20/2020
Deed recorded:3/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

MonkeyKnifeFight said:


> Updated
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/23/2020
> Offer accepted: 01/23/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 01/27/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/13/2020
> Closing docs received: 3/5/2020
> Closing docs returned:3/6/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/17/2020
> Closing:3/20/2020
> Deed recorded:3/23/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Glad to see the wheels turning again - it has felt like a weird suspended animation this past week.
Life must go on! Hoping the best for everyone buying more points.
ET


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

E2ME2 said:


> Glad to see the wheels turning again - it has felt like a weird suspended animation this past week.
> Life must go on! Hoping the best for everyone buying more points.
> ET


Yeah up until last week we were looking forward to celebrating. Now we aren't until we know more. Still at least we can plan our trip early next year once the points load.


----------



## badeacon

jekinisa said:


> Don't seem to have much updates of closing information to this thread.
> 
> For me, I am still waiting for my contracts to show up in my DVC account since my deed recordings on 03/11/2020 .


I still have not had my points added since account showed up 3/9 on DVC site.
they are probably using all CM's on reservations now.


----------



## jmccarthy22

Update:


Home: Saratoga Springs
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/26/20
Offer accepted: 01/26/20
Sent to ROFR: 01/29/20
Passed ROFR: 2/17/20
Closing docs received: 02/24/20
Closing docs returned: 02/28/20
Seller returned closing doc: 3/23/20
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers: Current members
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## CmdrThor

Just wired the money so we are all in on this one despite the global crisis.

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Broker: Fidelity
Offer Made: 2/17/20
Offer Accepted: 2/18/20
Sent to ROFR: 2/24/20
Passed ROFR: 3/18/20
Closing docs received: 3/24/20
Closing docs returned: 3/24/20
Seller returned closing docs: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## badeacon

I am still waiting on closing documents with contract that passed ROFR 3/6. Same broker but different closing agent. Give one guess who!
Glad not really in a hurry even before all this.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED: Passed ROFR 3/25

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
Offer made: 02/24/2020
Offer accepted: 02/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020  (Seller didn't return docs till 3/8)
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*Magic Vacation Title charged a $45 fee for a credit card payment for the down payment. I had always used Mason Title in the past, and they never charged me a fee.


----------



## jmccarthy22

Update: Closed & Recorded!

Home: Saratoga Springs
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/26/20
Offer accepted: 01/26/20
Sent to ROFR: 01/29/20
Passed ROFR: 2/17/20
Closing docs received: 02/24/20
Closing docs returned: 02/28/20
Seller returned closing doc: 3/23/20
Closing: 3/25/20
Deed recorded: 3/25/20
Member Numbers: Current members
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Deano45m

Buzzalot said:


> Not for me. I'm on two weeks after receiving my closing documents. Still waiting on the sellers to return their paperwork. I was in the ROFR thread for 30 days. Then the Come on Estoppel thread for another 30. I figured a new support thread is needed for those who are waiting to close. I'm getting anxious as we have plans and air booked for June. Also have a cash ressie just in case.
> 
> So where are you in the closing process?


It sometimes can take weeks after you get your documents also for them to transfer points from original owners to you. It took us 3 weeks and I called every few days until finally a member service agent had them push my points.


----------



## fixerupper

I'm in here now. 

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/05/2020
Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020 
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## accm

Received and returned closing docs today. Will be going to the bank tomorrow to transfer money.

Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 02/29/2020
Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/24/2020
Closing docs received: 04/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/25/
Seller returned closing doc: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Mistuhchia

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 03/04/2020
Offer accepted: 03/05/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/05/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Returned the docs, the money should be in escrow by tomorrow


----------



## Lizzy1311

NewDVCaddict said:


> Where do they come up with these time frames, "shortly". To me that means the same day!



Buzzalot, I agree! Got the email last night (3/26) that we closed, so "closing shortly" meant 3 days, in our case, after they had all documents from buyers and sellers. Good luck to all still waiting!!! Now it is time for me to stalk the website where the deed gets recorded 
[/QUOTE]
What is that website?!


----------



## Lizzy1311

NewDVCaddict said:


> Where do they come up with these time frames, "shortly". To me that means the same day!



Buzzalot, I agree! Got the email last night (3/26) that we closed, so "closing shortly" meant 3 days, in our case, after they had all documents from buyers and sellers. Good luck to all still waiting!!! Now it is time for me to stalk the website where the deed gets recorded 
[/QUOTE]
What is that website?!


----------



## Keppyslinger

I think some things happened off camera, but either way last night we received a "Congratulations" email and notification that the contract had closed. At this point things should have been sent on to Disney, and based on what they are saying Disney should complete the transfer in a week or 2, and that I should have the member number in 30 days AND that it might take another week or 2 after that for the points to show up...Boy the home stretch is a lot longer than one might expect.

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 02/18/20
Offer Accepted: 02/18/20 (Incidentally much quicker than I anticipated.)
Sent to ROFR: 02/19/20
Passed ROFR: 03/06/20
Closing docs received: 03/13/20
Closing docs returned: 03/13/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 03/24
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers: 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Lizzy1311

Home: Poly
Title Company: first am
Offer Made: 2/4/20
Offer Accepted: 2/5/20
Sent to ROFR: 02/13/20
Passed ROFR: 03/02/20
Closing docs received: 03/13/20
Closing docs returned: 03/18/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 03/24/20
Deed recorded: 3/26/20
Member Numbers: 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Mistuhchia

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 03/04/2020
Offer accepted: 03/05/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/05/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 3/26/2020
Deed recorded:3/26/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

Keppyslinger said:


> I think some things happened off camera, but either way last night we received a "Congratulations" email and notification that the contract had closed. At this point things should have been sent on to Disney, and based on what they are saying Disney should complete the transfer in a week or 2, and that I should have the member number in 30 days AND that it might take another week or 2 after that for the points to show up...Boy the home stretch is a lot longer than one might expect.
> 
> Home: Boardwalk Villas
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 02/18/20
> Offer Accepted: 02/18/20 (Incidentally much quicker than I anticipated.)
> Sent to ROFR: 02/19/20
> Passed ROFR: 03/06/20
> Closing docs received: 03/13/20
> Closing docs returned: 03/13/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 03/24
> Deed recorded:
> Member Numbers:
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:


But you're way ahead of me now, and we passed ROFR on the same day.
I have yet to receive closing docs. from First American........(Tomorrow marks 3 weeks)


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

Home: Poly
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 02/24 
Offer Accepted: 02/25
Sent to ROFR: 02/27
Passed ROFR: 03/18
Closing docs received: 03/20
Closing docs returned: 03/20 
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 03/24/20
Deed recorded: 03/24/20
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## Keppyslinger

E2ME2 said:


> But you're way ahead of me now, and we passed ROFR on the same day.
> I have yet to receive closing docs. from First American........(Tomorrow marks 3 weeks)


That is a bummer. They have not sent you the documents to sign? Mason set my wife and I up to e-sign. Well I will cross my fingers for you!


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> But you're way ahead of me now, and we passed ROFR on the same day.
> I have yet to receive closing docs. from First American........(Tomorrow marks 3 weeks)


I am in same boat. Passed ROFR 3/6, still no closing documents.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon said:


> I still have not had my points added since account showed up 3/9 on DVC site.
> they are probably using all CM's on reservations now.


My point showed up in account today. Now just waiting on closing documents from First American on another contract passed ROFR on 3/6.


----------



## Lorana

So this is my 4th resale contract, and the first time I didn't have closing docs within 1-2 days of being informed I passed ROFR.  Given current circumstances, how long should I be expecting the estoppel and receiving of closing documents to take (this is with DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title)?


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Lorana said:


> So this is my 4th resale contract, and the first time I didn't have closing docs within 1-2 days of being informed I passed ROFR.  Given current circumstances, how long should I be expecting the estoppel and receiving of closing documents to take (this is with DVC Resale Market and Magic Vacation Title)?


I just went through with dvc resale market and magic vacation title. It took 3 weeks for closing documents but it was because the seller never returned the open escrow doc. I did check in after a week they had not received the estoppel. So it is probably 1-2 weeks.


----------



## fixerupper

If you read back through this thread, I don't understand why some take several weeks, and some take a couple days.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> I am in same boat. Passed ROFR 3/6, still no closing documents.


Was yours with Fidelity/1st American ??
I pinged Fidelity today to ask them to check on the progress.
Let me know when you get yours.


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Was yours with Fidelity/1st American ??
> I pinged Fidelity today to ask them to check on the progress.
> Let me know when you get yours.


Yes, both of those. I also emailed Fidelity today but have not heard back, so will probably be next week now, since Fidelity is closed on weekends.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Home: PVB
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 02/21/2020
Offer accepted: 02/21/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/11/2020
Closing docs received: 03/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/26/2020
Funds sent: 03/26/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 03/26/2020
Closing: 03/26/2020 
Deed recorded on OC site: 03/26/2020
Contract Visible on member site: 
Welcome Home Letter: Existing members 
Points in my account:


----------



## larry47591

Took a while but I’m sure they are going as fast as they can.

Home: Saratoga springs
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 01/14/2020
Offer accepted: 01/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/08/2020
Closing docs received: 02/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 02/21/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
Closing: 03/04/2020
Deed recorded: 03/05/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract: 3/14/2020
Points in my account: 3/30/2020


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Was yours with Fidelity/1st American ??
> I pinged Fidelity today to ask them to check on the progress.
> Let me know when you get yours.


I still have not heard anything. Have you?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

fixerupper said:


> If you read back through this thread, I don't understand why some take several weeks, and some take a couple days.


I think it depends on if the deal is financed or paid by cash.


----------



## E2ME2

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I think it depends on if the deal is financed or paid by cash.


In what way?
I'm not financing. How does that impact the timeline??


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

E2ME2 said:


> In what way?
> I'm not financing. How does that impact the timeline??



The buyer needs things notarized and the lender needs to send money. However I found out those had little to do with our delays. For us the only real slow down I was aware of was the seller missing the open escrow letter and estoppel took at least a week maybe longer. Another thing I didn't realize is if there is a loan outstanding that could cause it to take a couple days longer. The previous leinholder needs to send the closing compnay the payoff amount and they have 48 hour to do it. Closing was fast compared to all the other steps, but not everyone is as quick as people on disboards. Some people take a week or two to send closing documents back.


----------



## badeacon

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I think it depends on if the deal is financed or paid by cash.


It does not in any way depend on financing. I am paying cash. I have bought several resales over past year and financed one for a short time and closed much faster than the 2 in which First American has been closing company. It all depends on the closing company.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> It does not in any way depend on financing. I am paying cash. I have bought several resales over past year and financed one for a short time and closed much faster than the 2 in which First American has been closing company. It all depends on the closing company.


I'm curious; Does 1st American have a larger volume than others?  
Are there other reasons that they are typically slower than others??


----------



## Matty B13

E2ME2 said:


> I'm curious; Does 1st American have a larger volume than others?
> Are there other reasons that they are typically slower than others??


I believe that they are a large closing company that takes care of house sales as well, so the DVC resale closings are not worth a lot to them.


----------



## badeacon

I finally heard back from Fidelity this AM. They said closing documents were approved yesterday and should receive in a day or 2. I really do not understand why it takes over 3 weeks to "approve' closing documents.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> I finally heard back from Fidelity this AM. They said closing documents were approved yesterday and should receive in a day or 2. I really do not understand why it takes over 3 weeks to "approve' closing documents.


I'm glad you finally heard something. I have not, but hope to soon, since we both passed ROFR on the same day.
ET


----------



## fixerupper

pinnocchiosdad said:


> I think it depends on if the deal is financed or paid by cash.



I guess I wasn't clear. I meant between ROFR and getting closing documents. That's where I am now. Just waiting. and some deals do this in a couple days and some take weeks.  How I am paying shouldn't have any impact on that.


----------



## CmdrThor

larry47591 said:


> Took a while but I’m sure they are going as fast as they can.
> ....
> Deed recorded: 03/05/2020
> Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
> Account showing new contract: 3/14/2020
> Points in my account: 3/30/2020



Wow, that was a pretty long time, but given what is happening I am just glad that they are still processing these.  Our deed was recorded a week ago and was thinking the contract might show on our account any day now, but I will adjust my expectations.  If the points arrive in about 3 weeks from now I'll at least be able to book at 11 months for a March 2021 trip we are planning.


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Updated

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/23/2020
Offer accepted: 01/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 01/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/13/2020
Closing docs received: 3/5/2020
Closing docs returned:3/6/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 3/17/2020
Closing:3/20/2020
Deed recorded:3/23/2020
Member Numbers: 04/02/2020
Account showing new contract: 04/02/2020
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
Offer made: 02/09/2020
Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
*Closing docs received: STILL WAITING - 4 Weeks as of today !?*
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year) 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
> Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
> Offer made: 02/09/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
> *Closing docs received: STILL WAITING - 4 Weeks as of today !?*
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year)
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:


Same here. Passed ROFR 3/6. Still waiting on closing documents from First American. I was told Tuesday would receive in 1-2 days. Still have not received and no response to my email today.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Same here. Passed ROFR 3/6. Still waiting on closing documents from First American. I was told Tuesday would receive in 1-2 days. Still have not received and no response to my email today.


badeacon - once we get through this, we need to celebrate together in Disney!
I'll buy the 1st Coffee  
ET


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> badeacon - once we get through this, we need to celebrate together in Disney!
> I'll buy the 1st Coffee
> ET


Sounds like a good idea.
I was not in a hurry at first because thought I would have points by April since 2/7 was offer accepted date, but now will probably be sometime in May. Have banked points in contract which have to be used by Feb.1 and with all the cancellations , fall and January will be harder than ever to book.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> I was not in a hurry at first because thought I would have points by April since 2/7 was offer accepted date, but now will probably be sometime in May. Have banked points in contract which have to be used by Feb.1 and with all the cancellations , fall and January will be harder than ever to book.


Thinking exactly the same thing - I already have 2 weeks in Jan. booked, but wanted these points in time to book 2 more weeks.  I asked last Friday, and Fidelity was "checking on the contract", but I have not heard back, and left another message today.  Seriously; if we're both there in January, we should meet up for coffee or lunch to commiserate over this process 
ET


----------



## jekinisa

Final Update:

#1:
Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/30/2020
Offer accepted: 01/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/03/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
Closing docs received: 02/26/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/03/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
Closing: 03/09/2020
Deed recorded: 03/11/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract: 03/24/2020
Points in my account: 04/04/2020 (called MS and asked them to load points)


#2:
Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/31/2020
Offer accepted: 01/31/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
Closing docs received: 02/26/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/03/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 03/02/2020
Closing: 03/09/2020
Deed recorded: 03/11/2020
Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
Account showing new contract: 03/24/2020
Points in my account: 04/04/2020 (called MS and asked them to load points)


----------



## E2ME2

jekinisa said:


> Final Update:
> 
> #1:
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/30/2020
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/03/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
> Closing docs received: 02/26/2020
> Closing docs returned: 03/03/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 03/03/2020
> Closing: 03/09/2020
> Deed recorded: 03/11/2020
> Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
> Account showing new contract: 03/24/2020
> Points in my account: 04/04/2020 (called MS and asked them to load points)
> 
> 
> #2:
> Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/31/2020
> Offer accepted: 01/31/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/04/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/19/2020
> Closing docs received: 02/26/2020
> Closing docs returned: 03/03/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 03/02/2020
> Closing: 03/09/2020
> Deed recorded: 03/11/2020
> Member Numbers: (we’re existing members)
> Account showing new contract: 03/24/2020
> Points in my account: 04/04/2020 (called MS and asked them to load points)


Kudos on both!
I'm jealous that you went from ROFR to closing in 1 week.  I'm at week 4, still waiting on closing documents! 
ET


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Thinking exactly the same thing - I already have 2 weeks in Jan. booked, but wanted these points in time to book 2 more weeks.  I asked last Friday, and Fidelity was "checking on the contract", but I have not heard back, and left another message today.  Seriously; if we're both there in January, we should meet up for coffee or lunch to commiserate over this process
> ET


Well I finally received closing documents today from First American via email for docusign. The email has print date of 3/30 on the documents, so in typical First American style, they have let documents sit around until today to send. Already signed and wired money. now hopefully seller wants money and sends in documents promptly. Also hope First American doesn't wait until 4/17 to close which I noticed in the documents as feel will be at least a month after closing before points show up in account now.
Have you heard anything about your closing ?


----------



## Lorana

I just received my closing documents from ***, and I saw that they entered a settlement date of 5/11. I'm really hoping they don't wait till then to close as well.  Does anyone know if it's common to have a settlement date a month out?  I've asked them as well and am waiting for a response.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Well I finally received closing documents today from First American via email for docusign. The email has print date of 3/30 on the documents, so in typical First American style, they have let documents sit around until today to send. Already signed and wired money. now hopefully seller wants money and sends in documents promptly. Also hope First American doesn't wait until 4/17 to close which I noticed in the documents as feel will be at least a month after closing before points show up in account now.
> Have you heard anything about your closing ?


Hi badeacon; we continue along parallel paths.  
I also received my closing docs via docusign, around 11:23 this morning (Same 3/30 Print Date)
I spent my lunch hour getting a cashier's check and dropping it at FedEx. 
_Cashier's checks are free for me, & Fedex was prepaid - so I was too cheap to pay for the wire transfer_. 
My estimated closing date, however, is further out than yours (5/11/2020) !!
It may put me in a spot where I can't get exactly what I want for next January ?
Now I'm wondering if the seller had requested May because they had an outstanding reservation ?? 
Oh Boy ! - I don't even want to think about how complicated that could make things at this point......
Good Luck - and let's continue to keep each other updated.
ET


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Hi badeacon; we continue along parallel paths.
> I also received my closing docs via docusign, around 11:23 this morning (Same 3/30 Print Date)
> I spent my lunch hour getting a cashier's check and dropping it at FedEx.
> _Cashier's checks are free for me, & Fedex was prepaid - so I was too cheap to pay for the wire transfer_.
> My estimated closing date, however, is further out than yours (5/11/2020) !!
> It may put me in a spot where I can't get exactly what I want for next January ?
> Now I'm wondering if the seller had requested May because they had an outstanding reservation ??
> Oh Boy ! - I don't even want to think about how complicated that could make things at this point......
> Good Luck - and let's continue to keep each other updated.
> ET


If the seller had requested delayed closing , then that is suppose to be stated at start of process. I am really surprised at that May date because wasn't your contract signed in early February?


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> If the seller had requested delayed closing , then that is suppose to be stated at start of process. I am really surprised at that May date because wasn't your contract signed in early February?


Yuup - Seller Accepted offer on 2/11.
I was just about to update this QUEST of mine 
(Like you, I turned my documents around, and submitted payment same day) 
Almost a month passed between offer acceptance and ROFR
A full month passed from ROFR to receiving closing documents.
At this rate, getting points by June to use for a January 2021 reservation, might be nip-tuck.  

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
Offer made: 02/09/2020
Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
*Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/06/2020*
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year) 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## CmdrThor

Update, almost there!

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Broker: Fidelity
Offer Made: 2/17/20
Offer Accepted: 2/18/20
Sent to ROFR: 2/24/20
Passed ROFR: 3/18/20
Closing docs received: 3/24/20
Closing docs returned: 3/24/20
Seller returned closing docs: 3/25/20
Deed recorded: 3/26/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/7/20
Points in account:


----------



## Mzpalmtree

CmdrThor said:


> Update, almost there!
> 
> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Broker: Fidelity
> Offer Made: 2/17/20
> Offer Accepted: 2/18/20
> Sent to ROFR: 2/24/20
> Passed ROFR: 3/18/20
> Closing docs received: 3/24/20
> Closing docs returned: 3/24/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/25/20
> Deed recorded: 3/26/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/7/20
> Points in account:


Congratulations! This makes me hopeful ours will show up in our account soon. Our deed was recorded the same day.


----------



## jmccarthy22

Mzpalmtree said:


> Congratulations! This makes me hopeful ours will show up in our account soon. Our deed was recorded the same day.


Same here!


----------



## Lizzy1311

Mzpalmtree said:


> Congratulations! This makes me hopeful ours will show up in our account soon. Our deed was recorded the same day.


Same here! But I know my docs didn’t get sent til the 30.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED: Closing documents received & returned. Waiting on seller...

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
Offer made: 02/24/2020
Offer accepted: 02/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020  (Seller didn't return docs till 3/8)
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*Magic Vacation Title charged a $45 fee for a credit card payment for the down payment. They ALSO charged me a $20 fee for a wire transfer. This in addition to closing costs. 

I had always used Mason Title in the past, and they never charged me an additional fee for either.  DVC Resale Market said that I’d still be charged a fee if I had used Mason Title with them, so I don’t know if this means that DVC Store, Fidelity, and DVC Magic Resales always ate the fee or if Mason did, but just FYI.


----------



## Lizzy1311

UPDATE

Home: Poly
Title Company: first am
Offer Made: 2/4/20
Offer Accepted: 2/5/20
Sent to ROFR: 02/13/20
Passed ROFR: 03/02/20
Closing docs received: 03/13/20
Closing docs returned: 03/18/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 03/24/20
Deed recorded: 3/26/20
Member Numbers: 4/7/20
Points in my account: 4/7/20 (called and got points as i'm trying to book at home resort in december and the 7 month window is coming up)

YAAAAY!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Lizzy1311 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Home: Poly
> Title Company: first am
> Offer Made: 2/4/20
> Offer Accepted: 2/5/20
> Sent to ROFR: 02/13/20
> Passed ROFR: 03/02/20
> Closing docs received: 03/13/20
> Closing docs returned: 03/18/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 03/24/20
> Deed recorded: 3/26/20
> Member Numbers: 4/7/20
> Points in my account:
> 
> Getting there!


Does that mean your contract is showing up in your account? We are still waiting for ours.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Mzpalmtree said:


> Does that mean your contract is showing up in your account? We are still waiting for ours.


This is my first contract so hang with me.
I got an activation code in my email and called MA to get my member ID so that I could get my club ID to log in


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Lizzy1311 said:


> This is my first contract so hang with me.
> I got an activation code in my email and called MA to get my member ID so that I could get my club ID to log in


Oh ok. Yes. Your contract will probably be in your account when you are able to set up your log in. It just won’t have points yet. That’s how it worked for us when we bought our last/first contract (last month lol). I have been SUPER paranoid that this new contract won’t match up with our member number for some reason. I was paranoid about it the whole way through so it concerns me that it hasn’t shown up yet. We paid too much for it to match it to our use year  so I don’t want it to be for nothing. Ironically, I thought this one would be quicker and easier than the last since we are existing members now but then the world turned upside down! Congratulations on your contract! I hope the points come quickly for you!


----------



## Lizzy1311

Mzpalmtree said:


> Oh ok. Yes. Your contract will probably be in your account when you are able to set up your log in. It just won’t have points yet. That’s how it worked for us when we bought our last/first contract (last month lol). I have been SUPER paranoid that this new contract won’t match up with our member number for some reason. I was paranoid about it the whole way through so it concerns me that it hasn’t shown up yet. We paid too much for it to match it to our use year  so I don’t want it to be for nothing. Ironically, I thought this one would be quicker and easier than the last since we are existing members now but then the world turned upside down! Congratulations on your contract! I hope the points come quickly for you!


thank you! I actually just updated it! I called and asked them if they could load and they did! I was super grateful! I am trying to book my Welcome Home trip in December and the 7 month window is coming up and i'm already having to waitlist for part of it so they pushed them through for me!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Lizzy1311 said:


> thank you! I actually just updated it! I called and asked them if they could load and they did! I was super grateful! I am trying to book my Welcome Home trip in December and the 7 month window is coming up and i'm already having to waitlist for part of it so they pushed them through for me!


That’s awesome! I must always get the most rigid cast members. I was trying to do the same and they wouldn’t budge for me yesterday. Told me to basically wait my turn. Congrats again.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Mzpalmtree said:


> That’s awesome! I must always get the most rigid cast members. I was trying to do the same and they wouldn’t budge for me yesterday. Told me to basically wait my turn. Congrats again.


well MA told me they couldn't help me when she gave me the Member ID and that i'd have to wait so I called MS and he was more than willing to try to help!


----------



## badeacon

Lizzy1311 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Home: Poly
> Title Company: first am
> Offer Made: 2/4/20
> Offer Accepted: 2/5/20
> Sent to ROFR: 02/13/20
> Passed ROFR: 03/02/20
> Closing docs received: 03/13/20
> Closing docs returned: 03/18/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 03/24/20
> Deed recorded: 3/26/20
> Member Numbers: 4/7/20
> Points in my account: 4/7/20 (called and got points as i'm trying to book at home resort in december and the 7 month window is coming up)
> 
> YAAAAY!


What the **** did you do to get closing documents from First American in 11 days. I had offer accepted 2/7 but did not pass ROFR until 3/6 and it took First American  until 4/6 to send closing documents. Who was broker? Maybe some of delay with FA is because of broker used.


----------



## Keppyslinger

Well I got my email from Disney. Yay! If only they would send the paperwork so I can actually  dig into things. But for lack of something more specific I am calling the day I received that as the day of Deed recorded.

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 02/18/20
Offer Accepted: 02/18/20 (Incidentally much quicker than I anticipated.)
Sent to ROFR: 02/19/20
Passed ROFR: 03/06/20
Closing docs received: 03/13/20
Closing docs returned: 03/13/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 03/24
Deed recorded: 04/06
Member Numbers: 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## badeacon

Keppyslinger said:


> Well I got my email from Disney. Yay! If only they would send the paperwork so I can actually  dig into things. But for lack of something more specific I am calling the day I received that as the day of Deed recorded.
> 
> Home: Boardwalk Villas
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 02/18/20
> Offer Accepted: 02/18/20 (Incidentally much quicker than I anticipated.)
> Sent to ROFR: 02/19/20
> Passed ROFR: 03/06/20
> Closing docs received: 03/13/20
> Closing docs returned: 03/13/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 03/24
> Deed recorded: 04/06
> Member Numbers:
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:


As quick as this was moving, closing was probably 3/25 or 26. DVC had to receive info from closing and then would send letter
You can look on Orange County Comptroller site to see date of closing or ask Mason Title. I am surprised Mason did not notify you of closing date.


----------



## Lizzy1311

badeacon said:


> What the **** did you do to get closing documents from First American in 11 days. I had offer accepted 2/7 but did not pass ROFR until 3/6 and it took First American  until 4/6 to send closing documents. Who was broker? Maybe some of delay with FA is because of broker used.


You mean the actual person at FA? Alice and Michael were the 2 I dealt with. I will say he was great with questions. She barely answered my emails lol


----------



## poofyo101

badeacon said:


> What the **** did you do to get closing documents from First American in 11 days. I had offer accepted 2/7 but did not pass ROFR until 3/6 and it took First American  until 4/6 to send closing documents. Who was broker? Maybe some of delay with FA is because of broker used.


Your situation is not normal waiting a month to get closing docs.


----------



## E2ME2

Lizzy1311 said:


> You mean the actual person at FA? Alice and Michael were the 2 I dealt with. I will say he was great with questions. She barely answered my emails lol


badeacon and I have had parallel track with FATC*.  I think he wants to know which Resale Broker did you use, to see if that's a possible variable in this equation.  
Our process has been MUCH slower. Our Broker was Fidelity Resales. 
* _I've been communicating with Alice at FATC, and she has been very prompt to respond by phone & by email._


----------



## E2ME2

poofyo101 said:


> Your situation is not normal waiting a month to get closing docs.


I'm in the exact same boat as badeacon; it took 31 days to get my closing docs!


----------



## badeacon

poofyo101 said:


> Your situation is not normal waiting a month to get closing docs.


I have had 2 closings with First American in the past year and one took 3.5 weeks to receive closing documents and the recent one 4 weeks. I was told they could not send closing documents until received the estoppel from DVC and that could take 3-4 weeks. Why are other closing companies able to send closing documents much sooner, in fact some send the next day after passing ROFR. There is just something in the combination of Fidelity and First American that delays closing.


----------



## badeacon

Lizzy1311 said:


> You mean the actual person at FA? Alice and Michael were the 2 I dealt with. I will say he was great with questions. She barely answered my emails lol


As E2ME2 said  ,was wondering which broker was involved because we both had Fidelity.


----------



## jmccarthy22

Update: Contract Showing!

Home: Saratoga Springs
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/26/20
Offer accepted: 01/26/20
Sent to ROFR: 01/29/20
Passed ROFR: 2/17/20
Closing docs received: 02/24/20
Closing docs returned: 02/28/20
Seller returned closing doc: 3/23/20
Closing: 3/25/20
Deed recorded: 3/25/20
Member Numbers: Current members
Account showing new contract: 4/8/20
Points in my account:


----------



## justadreamaway77

jmccarthy22 said:


> Update: Contract Showing!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 01/26/20
> Offer accepted: 01/26/20
> Sent to ROFR: 01/29/20
> Passed ROFR: 2/17/20
> Closing docs received: 02/24/20
> Closing docs returned: 02/28/20
> Seller returned closing doc: 3/23/20
> Closing: 3/25/20
> Deed recorded: 3/25/20
> Member Numbers: Current members
> Account showing new contract: 4/8/20
> Points in my account:


OMG, I would go insane if my seller waited almost a month to return closing docs!


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

badeacon said:


> I have had 2 closings with First American in the past year and one took 3.5 weeks to receive closing documents and the recent one 4 weeks. I was told they could not send closing documents until received the estoppel from DVC and that could take 3-4 weeks. Why are other closing companies able to send closing documents much sooner, in fact some send the next day after passing ROFR. There is just something in the combination of Fidelity and First American that delays closing.


I had magic vacation title and even though other got closing documents immediately it took us  3 weeks. After a week they still had not received the estoppel. When I checked again i found out the seller hadn’t returned the open escrow document that was sent out to both of us 6 weeks earlier. I honestly don’t know whether estoppel just got in before the 3 week mark or if it had arrived earlier and the seller didn’t get a reminder for the open escrow document.


----------



## jmccarthy22

justadreamaway77 said:


> OMG, I would go insane if my seller waited almost a month to return closing docs!



It was ridiculous.  I think the broker knew they were being ridiculous as well.  They were apparently "overwhelmed" by the closing docs.  The broker even used quotes when he told me that.


----------



## E2ME2

jmccarthy22 said:


> It was ridiculous.  I think the broker knew they were being ridiculous as well.  They were apparently "overwhelmed" by the closing docs.  The broker even used quotes when he told me that.


Yes - the resale path has been an adventure, and it's much more time-consuming (exhausting) than Direct.
 Almost enough to make one willing to pay the extra $75PP to go Direct.......(NOT)! 
ET


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Really hoping to see our new contract posted in our account today. Yesterday it appeared they were working on 3/26 recorded contracts and now today we have another 3/25 . I was told the other day they are working in the order they receive them but it sure does feel like they are just pulling them out of a hat.


----------



## Lorana

I hear you on the wait.  I love the savings of resale, but man the time it takes to close things out and get the points is a killer.


----------



## poofyo101

badeacon said:


> I have had 2 closings with First American in the past year and one took 3.5 weeks to receive closing documents and the recent one 4 weeks. I was told they could not send closing documents until received the estoppel from DVC and that could take 3-4 weeks. Why are other closing companies able to send closing documents much sooner, in fact some send the next day after passing ROFR. There is just something in the combination of Fidelity and First American that delays closing.


First American sent me my closing docs within a week for my Aulani purchase a few weeks ago. A week was slower than every other broker.
I have used Magic Vacation, Jeffrey Sweet, Mason Title
All usually have it within 2-3 days.


----------



## fixerupper

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/05/2020
Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020 
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 4/7/20
Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 





fixerupper said:


> I'm in here now.
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/05/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## Lizzy1311

Mzpalmtree said:


> Really hoping to see our new contract posted in our account today. Yesterday it appeared they were working on 3/26 recorded contracts and now today we have another 3/25 . I was told the other day they are working in the order they receive them but it sure does feel like they are just pulling them out of a hat.


I was told it was the order of the time they received the documents but it’s hard to tell. I’m sure it will be soon!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Lizzy1311 said:


> I was told it was the order of the time they received the documents but it’s hard to tell. I’m sure it will be soon!


That’s what I was told too but I thought you said yours weren’t sent til the 30th? Mine were supposedly sent on the 27th (confirmed by the CM I spoke to Monday) so I think they aren’t going on order.


----------



## E2ME2

poofyo101 said:


> First American sent me my closing docs within a week for my Aulani purchase a few weeks ago. A week was slower than every other broker.
> I have used Magic Vacation, Jeffrey Sweet, Mason Title
> All usually have it within 2-3 days.


Did you find their resale listings competitive , both in price and in loaded points??
I have typically found some of the lowest $PP on the Fidelity site.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Mzpalmtree said:


> That’s what I was told too but I thought you said yours weren’t sent til the 30th? Mine were supposedly sent on the 27th (confirmed by the CM I spoke to Monday) so I think they aren’t going on order.


Well first American said they sent them the 27. Disney said no and resent the 30. So I’m assuming 30th unless the others showed up but i probably trust Disney more lol


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Lizzy1311 said:


> Well first American said they sent them the 27. Disney said no and resent the 30. So I’m assuming 30th unless the others showed up but i probably trust Disney more lol


Well Disney says mine was received on the 27th but we are still waiting so I don’t think they are going in that order. Hence my comment about picking them out of a hat.


----------



## Lorana

Does anyone else wish they could poke their sellers into returning the closing docs faster?  ;-)
I *do* recognize given current situations that it may take longer than usual to return documents, especially if they need to be notarized.  But I'm hoping to have my points posted before my 7 month window opens for our December trip.


----------



## jmccarthy22

Lorana said:


> Does anyone else wish they could poke their sellers into returning the closing docs faster?  ;-)
> I *do* recognize given current situations that it may take longer than usual to return documents, especially if they need to be notarized.  But I'm hoping to have my points posted before my 7 month window opens for our December trip.



if I would ever sell, I would never do that to somebody else. I waited almost a month for the sellers to sign their documents. I just think it’s so wrong to do that to people.


----------



## E2ME2

I've not been on the selling side of a DVC transaction yet, but I would think the seller would be more motivated than the buyer, so that he/she can get 
the money sooner!?


----------



## CmdrThor

E2ME2 said:


> Yes - the resale path has been an adventure, and it's much more time-consuming (exhausting) than Direct.
> Almost enough to make one willing to pay the extra $75PP to go Direct.......(NOT)!
> ET



FWIW if you are paying for closing you get to choose your closing attorney. The fees for Jeffrey Sweet were a few bucks more than First American, but I bought through Fidelity and selected Jeffrey Sweet and everything went very smoothly.


----------



## E2ME2

CmdrThor said:


> FWIW if you are paying for closing you get to choose your closing attorney. The fees for Jeffrey Sweet were a few bucks more than First American, but I bought through Fidelity and selected Jeffrey Sweet and everything went very smoothly.


That is great advice, just about 4 weeks too late for me  
I will remember this for the future, should/when add-on-itis strike again
ET


----------



## Cupcake232

So excited to be able to finally post this!!! 
Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/29/20
Offer accepted: 01/29/20
Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/18/20
Closing docs received: 2/26/20
Closing docs returned:  2/27/20
Seller returned closing docs: 3/10/20
Closing: 3/12/20
Deed recorded: 3/18/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/2/2020
Points in account: 4/9/2020


----------



## jimbostacks

We have an extended closing too. Maybe 6+ weeks out 4/29    My situation is a bit crazy I paid a premium due to 2018 points. Sent my documents back with check on 3/20.  But the poor seller is stuck in Australia and cannot get an appointment for a notory at a conciliate as he cannot get home.   Was hoping to use or rent those points but with virus likely not gettin value and the seller may not get his document back in time.   Not sure how this plays out.   And who knows when resorts will open and to what capacity


----------



## poofyo101

jimbostacks said:


> We have an extended closing too. Maybe 6+ weeks out 4/29    My situation is a bit crazy I paid a premium due to 2018 points. Sent my documents back with check on 3/20.  But the poor seller is stuck in Australia and cannot get an appointment for a notory at a conciliate as he cannot get home.   Was hoping to use or rent those points but with virus likely not gettin value and the seller may not get his document back in time.   Not sure how this plays out.   And who knows when resorts will open and to what capacity


You can see if there is any other US notaries there outside the consulate. I think that will be fine as well.


----------



## E2ME2

Cupcake232 said:


> So excited to be able to finally post this!!!
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/29/20
> Offer accepted: 01/29/20
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/18/20
> Closing docs received: 2/26/20
> Closing docs returned:  2/27/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/10/20
> Closing: 3/12/20
> Deed recorded: 3/18/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/2/2020
> Points in account: 4/9/2020


CONGRATS! WOW-71 Days Total from Offer Made to Points in account.
I'm on Day 61 from "Offer Made", and we're waiting for "Seller returned closing docs" - I see it took your seller 12 days. It's been 4 days waiting for me so far.  
I don't understand why this wouldn't be one of the quicker steps?? If I were the seller, I'd be doing everything to get to closing as fast as I could.  ???? 
At the rate mine is progressing, I will be lucky to see points in my account by June, and I need them there in June for a January 2021 reservation!
ET


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> I don't understand why this wouldn't be one of the quicker steps?? If I were the seller, I'd be doing everything to get to closing as fast as I could. ????
> At the rate mine is progressing, I will be lucky to see points in my account by June, and I need them there in June for a January 2021 reservation!



I'm so with you on this!  I returned closing documents on Monday and am still waiting for the seller to return their documents.  I need my points in May for an April 2021 reservation.

It wouldn't have bothered me half so much if I didn't need them OR if I hadn't made my payment -- I'm wondering if I buy again if I should see if I can hold off on making final payment until the seller returns their documents, because right now I could at least be earning interest on that money.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Home: PVB
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 02/21/2020
Offer accepted: 02/21/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/11/2020
Closing docs received: 03/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/26/2020
Funds sent: 03/26/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 03/26/2020
Closing: 03/26/2020
Deed recorded on OC site: 03/26/2020
Contract Visible on member site: 04/10/2020
Welcome Home Letter: Existing members
Points in my account:

Update: contract visible today! We only had to make 3 phone calls and beg for it today to get it. They are now quoting 2 weeks for points so I guess we’ll see.


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Cupcake232 said:


> So excited to be able to finally post this!!!
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/29/20
> Offer accepted: 01/29/20
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2020
> Passed ROFR: 02/18/20
> Closing docs received: 2/26/20
> Closing docs returned:  2/27/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/10/20
> Closing: 3/12/20
> Deed recorded: 3/18/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/2/2020
> Points in account: 4/9/2020


Congrats. Sounds like your journey was pretty similar to ours. We had our offer accepted on January 23 and just got points in our account on the 8th. It seemed like things slowed down at every step of the process right when we started buying. Slow ROFR, slow estoppel, slow membership activation. At least points in the account have sped up some. They told me 3-4 weeks last week when I activated my account.


----------



## accm

Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 02/29/2020
Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
Seller returned closing doc: ?
Funds received: 04/09/2020 (bank lost our wire transfer, so had to resend it)
Closing: 04/10/2020
Deed recorded: 
Member Numbers:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:

anyone know how/where to check when the deed gets recorded?


----------



## E2ME2

accm said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 02/29/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
> Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: ?
> Funds received: 04/09/2020 (bank lost our wire transfer, so had to resend it)
> Closing: 04/10/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Member Numbers:
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:
> 
> anyone know how/where to check when the deed gets recorded?


Congrats accm - you're getting closer !
When/where do you plan to use these (& How many Points) ??
ET


----------



## accm

E2ME2 said:


> Congrats accm - you're getting closer !
> When/where do you plan to use these (& How many Points) ??
> ET



Thanks! Everything had been going so fast until my bank messed up. Hopefully I get the points soon.
We’ll be spending a week in a studio at BLT at the end of January for my son’s first birthday! I think we need 122 points, so will be borrowing some from 2021 UY


----------



## jmccarthy22

accm said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 02/29/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
> Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: ?
> Funds received: 04/09/2020 (bank lost our wire transfer, so had to resend it)
> Closing: 04/10/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Member Numbers:
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:
> 
> anyone know how/where to check when the deed gets recorded?



Orange County Comptroller site


----------



## karalecia26

Home: SSR
Broker: The DVC Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 3/11
Offer Accepted: 3/11
ROFR Sent: 3/12
ROFR Passed: 4/1
Closing Documents Received: 4/9
Closing Documents Sent: 4/11
Funds Sent: 4/11 (Cashiers Check)
Seller Sent Closing Documents:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Member Number:
Account showing contract:
Points loaded:

So excited to be able to send our stuff in!  I know that this is a scary time to be doing this (decided to do this and started everything right before everything happened), but wouldn’t of changed our minds for a second!  Our kids are excited to plan our first trip and so are we!


----------



## jwinky

Just want to share my contracts.  Add-on-itis is real.  I keep looking for contracts to see if prices will drop.

BLT- Fidelity took 1 week to submit to ROFR.  Seller delayed paperwork on both contract and closing.  Surprisingly, no delay from First American from what I read on the DVC forums
AUL - Still waiting, ugh.  This contract could not close until late March, but why is the seller delaying the closing docs?  I would think you want your money ASAP.  At least, this is stripped contract, so not getting any points for 2020.
SSR - Just a fun one to add.  You get points immediately.


----------



## E2ME2

jwinky said:


> Just want to share my contracts.  Add-on-itis is real.  I keep looking for contracts to see if prices will drop.
> 
> BLT- Fidelity took 1 week to submit to ROFR.  Seller delayed paperwork on both contract and closing.  Surprisingly, no delay from First American from what I read on the DVC forums
> AUL - Still waiting, ugh.  This contract could not close until late March, but why is the seller delaying the closing docs?  I would think you want your money ASAP.  At least, this is stripped contract, so not getting any points for 2020.
> SSR - Just a fun one to add.  You get points immediately.
> 
> View attachment 487210


Thanks for the table-
May I ask how many points you have at each Resort & Total??


----------



## jwinky

E2ME2 said:


> Thanks for the table-
> May I ask how many points you have at each Resort & Total??



I did SSR at the 100 minimum to get the membership benefits.  The BLT and AUL are in the 100-150 range.  Plenty of points to bank/borrow to meet my vacation needs and a choice in both Florida and Hawaii!  I hope we can get the vaccine soon to actually go on vacation.


----------



## Lorana

jwinky said:


> I did SSR at the 100 minimum to get the membership benefits.  The BLT and AUL are in the 100-150 range.  Plenty of points to bank/borrow to meet my vacation needs and a choice in both Florida and Hawaii!  I hope we can get the vaccine soon to actually go on vacation.



We’re similar! We bought a 168-point BRV resale contract, then added on direct (127) for benefits. We did resale first to find the right contract as it would be easier to match UY. 

Since then we’ve added on 3 contracts at AKL - 120, 50, and 80 points respectively. All resale. We’re still getting the last one closed out, as the sellers still haven’t returned closing documents. 

I thought I was done till Reflections comes out but so long as our financial situation remains okay, I may look to see what becomes available if resale prices drop...


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> We’re similar! We bought a 168-point BRV resale contract, then added on direct (127) for benefits. We did resale first to find the right contract as it would be easier to match UY.
> 
> Since then we’ve added on 3 contracts at AKL - 120, 50, and 80 points respectively. All resale. We’re still getting the last one closed out, as the sellers still haven’t returned closing documents.
> 
> I thought I was done till Reflections comes out but so long as our financial situation remains okay, I may look to see what becomes available if resale prices drop...


Cool Beans - 545 Total, if I did that math correctly ! 
With our recent add-on  we're up to 475.  That gets us the entire month of January + in a SSR-STU-Preferred View
ET


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Cool Beans - 545 Total, if I did that math correctly !
> With our recent add-on  we're up to 475.  That gets us the entire month of January + in a SSR-STU-Preferred View
> ET



correct!  And very nice yourself!  Right now our goal is to be able to do 2-3 weeks a year in 1 or 2 bedrooms. But long term we wanted enough to do at least a month in a studio in the winter once kids are out of college, presuming I either keep a job that continues to allow remote work and/or retire. . But that’s some time yet!

I mean the real dream would be 3 months in winter. But I neither could afford those MFs nor the cost of food to be in Disney that long with a full kitchen to cook.


----------



## accm

Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 02/29/2020
Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
Seller returned closing doc: ?
Funds received: 04/09/2020 (bank lost our wire transfer, so had to resend it)
Closing: 04/10/2020
Deed recorded: 04/13/2020
Member Number:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## LisaDay

Home: Poly
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 3/3/2020
Offer accepted: 3/3/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/4/2020
Passed ROFR: 3/20/2020
Closing docs received: 4/2/2020
Closing docs returned: 4/6/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 4/9/2020
Funds received: 4/6/2020
Closing: 4/13/2020
Deed recorded: 4/13/2020
Member Number:
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:


----------



## unwritten01

Home: AK
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title; switched to Mason 03/16/20
Offer made: 01/23/20
Offer accepted: 01/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 01/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/12/20
Closing docs received: 03/31/20
Closing docs returned: 04/01/20
Seller returned closing docs: 04/01/20
Closing: 04/13/20
Deed recorded: 04/13/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

accm said:


> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 02/29/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
> Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: ?
> Funds received: 04/09/2020 (bank lost our wire transfer, so had to resend it)
> Closing: 04/10/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/13/2020
> Member Number:
> Account showing new contract:
> Points in my account:


Another step closer............  
Isn't this entire process stressful !
ET


----------



## accm

E2ME2 said:


> Another step closer............
> Isn't this entire process stressful !
> ET


I’m checking my email multiple times a day for the email with the activation code. Thinking about booking a trip with my own points is a nice escape from reality.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED: Woo!  We've finally closed!
Our seller didn't return the initial contract for 8 days, so I guess I should have expected them to take the same time to return closing docs...  But now we're in the home stretch.  Just need the deed to be recorded, the contract to show, and points to appear.  I'm hopeful that I might get my points before my 11-month window opens on 5/13...

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
Offer made: 02/24/2020
Offer accepted: 02/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020 (Seller didn't return docs till 3/8)
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 04/14/2020
Closing: 04/15/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*Magic Vacation Title charged a $45 fee for a credit card payment for the down payment. They ALSO charged me a $20 fee for a wire transfer. This in addition to closing costs. 

I had always used Mason Title in the past, and they never charged me an additional fee for either. DVC Resale Market said that I’d still be charged a fee if I had used Mason Title with them, so I don’t know if this means that DVC Store, Fidelity, and DVC Magic Resales (where I bought my prior resales) always ate the fee or if Mason did, but just FYI.


----------



## Cupcake232

MonkeyKnifeFight said:


> Congrats. Sounds like your journey was pretty similar to ours. We had our offer accepted on January 23 and just got points in our account on the 8th. It seemed like things slowed down at every step of the process right when we started buying. Slow ROFR, slow estoppel, slow membership activation. At least points in the account have sped up some. They told me 3-4 weeks last week when I activated my account.


Yes! It was torture! Lol so glad it’s done now


----------



## CmdrThor

Final update! 58 days start to finish, not too bad.

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Broker: Fidelity
Offer Made: 2/17/20
Offer Accepted: 2/18/20
Sent to ROFR: 2/24/20
Passed ROFR: 3/18/20
Closing docs received: 3/24/20
Closing docs returned: 3/24/20
Seller returned closing docs: 3/25/20
Deed recorded: 3/26/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/7/20
Points in account: 4/15/20


----------



## jmccarthy22

Final Update!


Home: Saratoga Springs
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/26/20
Offer accepted: 01/26/20
Sent to ROFR: 01/29/20
Passed ROFR: 2/17/20
Closing docs received: 02/24/20
Closing docs returned: 02/28/20
Seller returned closing doc: 3/23/20
Closing: 3/25/20
Deed recorded: 3/25/20
Member Numbers: Current members
Account showing new contract: 4/8/20
Points in my account: 4/15/20


----------



## badeacon

CmdrThor said:


> Final update! 58 days start to finish, not too bad.
> 
> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Broker: Fidelity
> Offer Made: 2/17/20
> Offer Accepted: 2/18/20
> Sent to ROFR: 2/24/20
> Passed ROFR: 3/18/20
> Closing docs received: 3/24/20
> Closing docs returned: 3/24/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/25/20
> Deed recorded: 3/26/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/7/20
> Points in account: 4/15/20


Way ahead of me. Had offer made and accepted with Fidelity 2/7, passed ROFR 3/6 , closing documents received and returned 4/6, still waiting on closing with First American.
Congratulations


----------



## E2ME2

jmccarthy22 said:


> Final Update!
> 
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 01/26/20
> Offer accepted: 01/26/20
> Sent to ROFR: 01/29/20
> Passed ROFR: 2/17/20
> Closing docs received: 02/24/20
> Closing docs returned: 02/28/20
> Seller returned closing doc: 3/23/20
> Closing: 3/25/20
> Deed recorded: 3/25/20
> Member Numbers: Current members
> Account showing new contract: 4/8/20
> Points in my account: 4/15/20


WOW - 80 Days in total! That's the path I'm on with Fidelity (me & badeacon)  
Today is day 67, and still waiting for seller to return closing docs.
CONGRATS - I hope you got a good deal, and can use your points as planned!


----------



## jmccarthy22

E2ME2 said:


> WOW - 80 Days in total! That's the path I'm on with Fidelity (me & badeacon)
> Today is day 67, and still waiting for seller to return closing docs.
> CONGRATS - I hope you got a good deal, and can use your points as planned!



Bit of a longer haul for sure.  My delay had nothing to do with Mason though.  It was all about the sellers returning the closing docs.  Booked early December and March yesterday!  Good luck to you!


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Way ahead of me. Had offer made and accepted with Fidelity 2/7, passed ROFR 3/6 , closing documents received and returned 4/6, still waiting on closing with First American.
> Congratulations


badeacon - this morning I was told that my seller's documents were received, and everything was being submitted to the County Recording Office.
Have you gotten that same news? 
ET


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> badeacon - this morning I was told that my seller's documents were received, and everything was being submitted to the County Recording Office.
> Have you gotten that same news?
> ET


no , still waiting
good news for you!


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> no , still waiting
> good news for you!


Hang in there badeacon- it could happen today, as we have been lock-step so far

*My Latest Update:*_* (Now on Day # 67)!*_
Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
Offer made: 02/09/2020
Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/06/2020
*Seller returned closing docs: 04/16/20*
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year) 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:

.....moving along..........
ET


----------



## karalecia26

UPDATE:
Home: SSR
Broker: The DVC Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 3/11
Offer Accepted: 3/11
ROFR Sent: 3/12
ROFR Passed: 4/1
Closing Documents Received: 4/9
Closing Documents Sent: 4/11
Funds Sent: 4/11 (Cashiers Check)
Seller Sent Closing Documents: ?
Closing: 4/16/2020
Deed Recorded:
Member Number:
Account showing contract:
Points loaded:

I can't believe this is going so fast!  Can't wait until we can book our first trip as DVC members!


----------



## poofyo101

two new contracts popped up on my account yesterday. Today points loaded.


----------



## E2ME2

karalecia26 said:


> UPDATE:
> Home: SSR
> Broker: The DVC Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer Made: 3/11
> Offer Accepted: 3/11
> ROFR Sent: 3/12
> ROFR Passed: 4/1
> Closing Documents Received: 4/9
> Closing Documents Sent: 4/11
> Funds Sent: 4/11 (Cashiers Check)
> Seller Sent Closing Documents: ?
> Closing: 4/16/2020
> Deed Recorded:
> Member Number:
> Account showing contract:
> Points loaded:
> 
> I can't believe this is going so fast!  Can't wait until we can book our first trip as DVC members!


Wow - that is FAST!
Congratulations.
Just don't grab my reservation before my points get loaded 
ET


----------



## karalecia26

E2ME2 said:


> Wow - that is FAST!
> Congratulations.
> Just don't grab my reservation before my points get loaded
> ET



This is our first contract and from everything that we have researched before this was that it was kind of a long drawn out process and we have had an amazing experience with things done quickly!  Our sellers were super fast in responding and our brokers have been amazing (ours was out of office when we first started all of this but we had so much amazing help from others in that office!) and our title person has been great to getting everything quickly and responding to us quick also!  Now just the waiting game with Disney (and this virus too!)!  Our schools were just announced that we are not going back at all this year and the school districts have to figure out a game plan, so our school start year may end up changing for next year, so not sure when we are going to book our first trip yet.


----------



## karalecia26

karalecia26 said:


> UPDATE:
> Home: SSR
> Broker: The DVC Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer Made: 3/11
> Offer Accepted: 3/11
> ROFR Sent: 3/12
> ROFR Passed: 4/1
> Closing Documents Received: 4/9
> Closing Documents Sent: 4/11
> Funds Sent: 4/11 (Cashiers Check)
> Seller Sent Closing Documents: ?
> Closing: 4/16/2020
> Deed Recorded:
> Member Number:
> Account showing contract:
> Points loaded:
> 
> I can't believe this is going so fast!  Can't wait until we can book our first trip as DVC members!



Our deed was recorded today!  Another step closer!


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> no , still waiting
> good news for you!


badeacon -- any updates ??
I just received good news from Fidelity today - Closing Completed/Deed Recorded
AND the email stated there was a Closing Reserve Refund on its way, so I guess their estimates were a little high! 

*Here's My Latest Update:*_* (Now on Day # 71)!*_
Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
Offer made: 02/09/2020
Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 04/16/20
*Closing: 04/20/20
Deed recorded: 04/20/20*
Member Numbers:  *(Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year)* 
Account showing new contract:
Points in my account:

Fidelity estimated the last 2 steps could take from 14-24 business days (That's < 5 weeks)!
Has that been everyone's experience ?? I'm hoping for the short side of that estimate.
ET


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED: One step closer. Deed has been recorded.

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
Offer made: 02/24/2020
Offer accepted: 02/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020 (Seller didn't return docs till 3/8)
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 04/14/2020
Closing: 04/15/2020
Deed recorded: 04/21/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*Magic Vacation Title charged a $45 fee for a credit card payment for the down payment. They ALSO charged me a $20 fee for a wire transfer. This in addition to closing costs. 

I had always used Mason Title in the past, and they never charged me an additional fee for either. DVC Resale Market said that I’d still be charged a fee if I had used Mason Title with them, so I don’t know if this means that DVC Store, Fidelity, and DVC Magic Resales (where I bought my prior resales) always ate the fee or if Mason did, but just FYI.


----------



## LisaDay

Update!

Home: Poly
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 3/3/2020
Offer accepted: 3/3/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/4/2020
Passed ROFR: 3/20/2020
Closing docs received: 4/2/2020
Closing docs returned: 4/6/2020
Seller returned closing doc: 4/9/2020
Funds received: 4/6/2020
Closing: 4/13/2020
Deed recorded: 4/13/2020
Activation Code: 4/17/2020
Member Number: 4/19/2020*
Account showing new contract: 4/19/2020
Points in my account: 4/19/2020

*Received my activation code via email but no Membership ID or Club ID. Called Member Services the next day and they asked me to email Member Administration. They responded the next day with both numbers, and when I logged in all points were in the account! Booked my first trip for January!


----------



## accm

LisaDay said:


> Update!
> 
> Home: Poly
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 3/3/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/3/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/2020
> Passed ROFR: 3/20/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/2/2020
> Closing docs returned: 4/6/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 4/9/2020
> Funds received: 4/6/2020
> Closing: 4/13/2020
> Deed recorded: 4/13/2020
> Activation Code: 4/17/2020
> Member Number: 4/19/2020*
> Account showing new contract: 4/19/2020
> Points in my account: 4/19/2020
> 
> *Received my activation code via email but no Membership ID or Club ID. Called Member Services the next day and they asked me to email Member Administration. They responded the next day with both numbers, and when I logged in all points were in the account! Booked my first trip for January!



What email was the activation code email from? Our deed was recorded on the same day, but we haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## LisaDay

accm said:


> What email was the activation code email from? Our deed was recorded on the same day, but we haven’t heard anything yet.



It was from *donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com via disneyonline.com. *The title of the email was  *"Your Disney Vacation Club Member One-Time Activation Code" *


----------



## accm

LisaDay said:


> It was from *donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com via disneyonline.com. *The title of the email was  *"Your Disney Vacation Club Member One-Time Activation Code" *


Thank you. Still nothing, but I'm hoping soon!


----------



## agatha721

LisaDay said:


> Update!
> 
> Home: Poly
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 3/3/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/3/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/2020
> Passed ROFR: 3/20/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/2/2020
> Closing docs returned: 4/6/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 4/9/2020
> Funds received: 4/6/2020
> Closing: 4/13/2020
> Deed recorded: 4/13/2020
> Activation Code: 4/17/2020
> Member Number: 4/19/2020*
> Account showing new contract: 4/19/2020
> Points in my account: 4/19/2020
> 
> *Received my activation code via email but no Membership ID or Club ID. Called Member Services the next day and they asked me to email Member Administration. They responded the next day with both numbers, and when I logged in all points were in the account! Booked my first trip for January!



I have received an activation code email and an autopay email but no club ID. Every time I call they just say to keep waiting for an email with my club ID. It’s very frustrating.


----------



## LisaDay

agatha721 said:


> I have received an activation code email and an autopay email but no club ID. Every time I call they just say to keep waiting for an email with my club ID. It’s very frustrating.



I originally got the same reply, but they said I could email WDW.DVC.DVD.Resales@disney.com and wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com to check. They were able to give me the ID the next day. I included the contract number, my name, and address in the email. It may be worth emailing them!


----------



## agatha721

LisaDay said:


> I originally got the same reply, but they said I could email WDW.DVC.DVD.Resales@disney.com and wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com to check. They were able to give me the ID the next day. I included the contract number, my name, and address in the email. It may be worth emailing them!



Thanks so much! I’ll try that. Worth a shot!


----------



## E2ME2

LisaDay said:


> Update!
> 
> Home: Poly
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 3/3/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/3/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/2020
> Passed ROFR: 3/20/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/2/2020
> Closing docs returned: 4/6/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: 4/9/2020
> Funds received: 4/6/2020
> Closing: 4/13/2020
> Deed recorded: 4/13/2020
> Activation Code: 4/17/2020
> Member Number: 4/19/2020*
> Account showing new contract: 4/19/2020
> Points in my account: 4/19/2020
> 
> *Received my activation code via email but no Membership ID or Club ID. Called Member Services the next day and they asked me to email Member Administration. They responded the next day with both numbers, and when I logged in all points were in the account! Booked my first trip for January!



WOW - 6 Calendar Days from Deed Recorded-to-Points in your account!
I hope mine moves that fast - My Deed was just recorded on 4/20


----------



## Melissa M

Joining the party!

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 02/21/2020
Offer accepted: 02/21/2020
Contract signed: 02/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/19/2020
Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 03/31/2020
Closing: 04/09/2020
Deed recorded: 04/13/2020
Received member #: 04/20/2020
Account showing contract: 04/20/2020
Points in account: 04/21/2020

Total number of days = 61


----------



## pamkat1820

Lorana said:


> UPDATED: Woo!  We've finally closed!
> Our seller didn't return the initial contract for 8 days, so I guess I should have expected them to take the same time to return closing docs...  But now we're in the home stretch.  Just need the deed to be recorded, the contract to show, and points to appear.  I'm hopeful that I might get my points before my 11-month window opens on 5/13...
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
> Offer made: 02/24/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020 (Seller didn't return docs till 3/8)
> Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/07/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/14/2020
> Closing: 04/15/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> *Magic Vacation Title charged a $45 fee for a credit card payment for the down payment. They ALSO charged me a $20 fee for a wire transfer. This in addition to closing costs.
> 
> I had always used Mason Title in the past, and they never charged me an additional fee for either. DVC Resale Market said that I’d still be charged a fee if I had used Mason Title with them, so I don’t know if this means that DVC Store, Fidelity, and DVC Magic Resales (where I bought my prior resales) always ate the fee or if Mason did, but just FYI.


----------



## pamkat1820

I am sorry I don’t know if I’m am getting touchy since I have been home with Corona virus lockdown stress but I feel like this process is taking FOREVER!! The title company received our closing documents on March 29th, 

They drove me crazy for 2 days saying that we needed to resign a paper because the loan company said their program gave us the wrong APR so they resent that page, which was exactly the same as the original but we sent it again anyway. 

They requested funding on April 6th 

Still nothing! I feel like this is taking forever. I email the title company and she doesn’t respond 

Am I crazy or is this moving at a snail pace....


----------



## poofyo101

Contract loaded today...and the points loaded today as well. without request.


----------



## E2ME2

pamkat1820 said:


> I am sorry I don’t know if I’m am getting touchy since I have been home with Corona virus lockdown stress but I feel like this process is taking FOREVER!! The title company received our closing documents on March 29th,
> 
> They drove me crazy for 2 days saying that we needed to resign a paper because the loan company said their program gave us the wrong APR so they resent that page, which was exactly the same as the original but we sent it again anyway.
> 
> They requested funding on April 6th
> 
> Still nothing! I feel like this is taking forever. I email the title company and she doesn’t respond
> 
> Am I crazy or is this moving at a snail pace....


Hang in there - It was a long tough slog for me as well, experiencing my first resale purchase.
ET


----------



## Lorana

pamkat1820 said:


> I am sorry I don’t know if I’m am getting touchy since I have been home with Corona virus lockdown stress but I feel like this process is taking FOREVER!! The title company received our closing documents on March 29th,
> 
> They drove me crazy for 2 days saying that we needed to resign a paper because the loan company said their program gave us the wrong APR so they resent that page, which was exactly the same as the original but we sent it again anyway.
> 
> They requested funding on April 6th
> 
> Still nothing! I feel like this is taking forever. I email the title company and she doesn’t respond
> 
> Am I crazy or is this moving at a snail pace....



that definitely seems like a snail’s pace to me!


----------



## unwritten01

Final Update - 89 days - all smooth with the exception of original title company as seen below. Once switched everything finished up very smoothly.   

Home: AK
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title; switched to Mason 03/16/20
Offer made: 01/23/20
Offer accepted: 01/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 01/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 02/12/20
Closing docs received: 03/31/20
Closing docs returned: 04/01/20
Seller returned closing docs: 04/01/20
Closing: 04/13/20
Deed recorded: 04/13/20
Received member number: 04/20/20 
Points in account: 04/21/20


----------



## accm

Seeing everyone who had their deed recorded on the 13th and has already gotten their email is making me so antsy!! My deed was also recorded on the 13th and still nothing!!


----------



## striker1064

Less than 60 days, although the wait between the deed recorded and our points appearing was the worst part.

Home: AKV-Jambo
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 02/26/20
Offer accepted: 02/27/20
Sent to ROFR: 02/28/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/19/20
Closing docs received: 03/30/20
Closing docs returned: 03/30/20
Seller returned closing docs: 04/07/20
Closing: 04/08/20
Deed recorded: 04/08/20
Received member number: (already a member)
Contract appeared in account: 04/21/20
Points in account: 04/21/20 (later in the day)


----------



## jwinky

E2ME2 said:


> WOW - 80 Days in total! That's the path I'm on with Fidelity (me & badeacon)
> Today is day 67, and still waiting for seller to return closing docs.
> CONGRATS - I hope you got a good deal, and can use your points as planned!



Me too!  Day 72 on my AUL contract and waiting on seller to return closing docs.  I should ask for interest earned while the title company holding my funds.


----------



## pamkat1820

Lorana said:


> that definitely seems like a snail’s pace to me!




Update!! I got to the bottom of our snail pace process! 

Yesterday morning finally got a response to the 2 emails (1 Monday , 1 Tuesday-response Wednesday)  I sent the title company- 

Good morning Pam I am still waiting for 2 attachment documents that you needed to resign and send back.....

Got to be honest I lost my $&it at that point. My response was pretty much have you lost your mind you confirmed receipt of both documents on the 10th of April when you requested them and My agent from DVC resale market confirmed you requested funding on the 9th! 

My next email was to our agent! I have to say they have been amazing within an hour she emailed me back stating that the owner of the title company was now involved and by the end of the day we would have a solution to what is going on. 

Mid- morning the I had an apology voicemail & email from the title company that we should close by tomorrow there was no excuse for what was going on she dropped the ball, funds were requested and should close the next day....

We should hear today. I feel so bad for the seller! I hope to god they don’t think we are some  kind of idiots. I have been chasing papers with this title company since day one! Begging I know I’m missing something, 4 emails of why has the process stopped 20 days go by oh u didn’t sign ____paper? I never got it! You never sent it!!!

This is our first resale purchase and probably not our last. Talk about stressful. 
It’s been never ending! Please I just want my points.....


----------



## Lorana

pamkat1820 said:


> Update!! I got to the bottom of our snail pace process!
> 
> Yesterday morning finally got a response to the 2 emails (1 Monday , 1 Tuesday-response Wednesday)  I sent the title company-
> 
> Good morning Pam I am still waiting for 2 attachment documents that you needed to resign and send back.....
> 
> Got to be honest I lost my $&it at that point. My response was pretty much have you lost your mind you confirmed receipt of both documents on the 10th of April when you requested them and My agent from DVC resale market confirmed you requested funding on the 9th!
> 
> My next email was to our agent! I have to say they have been amazing within an hour she emailed me back stating that the owner of the title company was now involved and by the end of the day we would have a solution to what is going on.
> 
> Mid- morning the I had an apology voicemail & email from the title company that we should close by tomorrow there was no excuse for what was going on she dropped the ball, funds were requested and should close the next day....
> 
> We should hear today. I feel so bad for the seller! I hope to god they don’t think we are some  kind of idiots. I have been chasing papers with this title company since day one! Begging I know I’m missing something, 4 emails of why has the process stopped 20 days go by oh u didn’t sign ____paper? I never got it! You never sent it!!!
> 
> This is our first resale purchase and probably not our last. Talk about stressful.
> It’s been never ending! Please I just want my points.....



Glad that you go to the bottom of this, but ohmigod I'd be upset, too.  What title company did you use?  Magic Vacation Title did the same to me; I had sent a doc and two days later when I pinged to ask the state of things, they told me that they were still waiting for a document I had already sent over.  But thankfully that was resolved in 2 days, not 3 weeks!


----------



## badeacon

Home: Copper Creek
Broker:Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: Feb. 7
Offer accepted: Feb. 7
Sent To ROFR: Feb.17
Passed ROFR: March 6
Closing Documents received and returned: April 6
Seller returned closing documents: April 21
Closing: I guess sometime between 4/21 and 23. 
Deed recorded: April 23
Contract showing up in membership:
Points in account:

77 days so far. I had finally received email on 4/21 saying seller had returned closing documents after my contacting them several times. Was told would be notified of closing. Have not received any further information but went on Orange County site and found had been recorded.
As one can see, multiple times of delays in this process for me. 10 days to send to ROFR, 31 days to receive closing documents and 15 days for seller to return closing documents.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker:Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: Feb. 7
> Offer accepted: Feb. 7
> Sent To ROFR: Feb.17
> Passed ROFR: March 6
> Closing Documents received and returned: April 6
> Seller returned closing documents: April 21
> Closing: I guess sometime between 4/21 and 23.
> Deed recorded: April 23
> Contract showing up in membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 77 days so far. I had finally received email on 4/21 saying seller had returned closing documents after my contacting them several times. Was told would be notified of closing. Have not received any further information but went on Orange County site and found had been recorded.
> As one can see, multiple times of delays in this process for me. 10 days to send to ROFR, 31 days to receive closing documents and 15 days for seller to return closing documents.


I'm glad yours finally Closed!  
Wasn't 4/23 going to be your final rescission - decision day ? 
Now we're still in this race together - I am only 3 days ahead in getting to DVC.  Let's see who gets their points loaded first.
ET


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> I'm glad yours finally Closed!
> Wasn't 4/23 going to be your final rescission - decision day ?
> Now we're still in this race together - I am only 3 days ahead in getting to DVC.  Let's see who gets their points loaded first.
> ET


I had told them 4/28 because Sunday 4/27 was 75 days from the effective date of contract. I would have given more time because would be hard  find another contract at that price with banked points. Tried to light fire under seller and feel it worked because day after sent that email, the seller found a notary and sent back in closing documents.
Hopefully now we won't have to wait long for points to load and you can book your January.


----------



## fixerupper

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/05/2020
Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020 
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 4/7/20
Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
Seller returned closing docs:??They still didn't have them a week ago.
Closing: 4/23
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 




fixerupper said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/05/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/7/20
> Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## pamkat1820

Lorana said:


> Glad that you go to the bottom of this, but ohmigod I'd be upset, too.  What title company did you use?  Magic Vacation Title did the same to me; I had sent a doc and two days later when I pinged to ask the state of things, they told me that they were still waiting for a document I had already sent over.  But thankfully that was resolved in 2 days, not 3 weeks!



Omg!!! Magical vacation Title for the win! The biggest run around! I feel bad for the sellers. I will never use them again!


----------



## badeacon

pamkat1820 said:


> Omg!!! Magical vacation Title for the win! The biggest run around! I feel bad for the sellers. I will never use them again!


And Magic Vacation did the fastest closing on a resale that I have had. Wonder if it was the agent?


----------



## badeacon

pamkat1820 said:


> Omg!!! Magical vacation Title for the win! The biggest run around! I feel bad for the sellers. I will never use them again!


And Magic Vacation did the fastest closing on a resale that I have had. Wonder if it was the agent?


----------



## Lorana

badeacon said:


> And Magic Vacation did the fastest closing on a resale that I have had. Wonder if it was the agent?



Certaibly could be. I actually had two agents (Brenda and Angela) as they seemed to be doing different parts of the closing, though both were on the emails with my documents.

I confess I’ve much preferred my experiences with Mason Title. Magic Vacation Title charged me fees for putting my deposit on a credit card, fees to receive a wire transfer, and I had to follow up to even get directions for a wire transfer as they only initially provided instructions on mailing a check. It made me feel nickled and dimes when they were already receiving a closing fee.

Edited to add: Though looking back, their closing fees are less than Mason’s so maybe Mason just bakes those fees in. Still, it just left a bad taste to be asked to pay additional fees.


----------



## accm

Second last update! Now just need to (im)patiently wait for my points to load.


Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 02/29/2020
Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
Seller returned closing doc: ?
Funds received: 04/09/2020 (bank lost our wire transfer, so had to resend it)
Closing: 04/10/2020
Deed recorded: 04/13/2020
Member Number: 04/24/2020
Account showing new contract: 04/24/2020
Points in my account:


----------



## pamkat1820

Lorana said:


> Certaibly could be. I actually had two agents (Brenda and Angela) as they seemed to be doing different parts of the closing, though both were on the emails with my documents.
> 
> I confess I’ve much preferred my experiences with Mason Title. Magic Vacation Title charged me fees for putting my deposit on a credit card, fees to receive a wire transfer, and I had to follow up to even get directions for a wire transfer as they only initially provided instructions on mailing a check. It made me feel nickled and dimes when they were already receiving a closing fee.
> 
> Edited to add: Though looking back, their closing fees are less than Mason’s so maybe Mason just bakes those fees in. Still, it just left a bad taste to be asked to pay additional fees.




I got the impression they really only wanted a bank check. I was havinG nightmares over the closing documents with the check getting lost. Our agent was Brenda, we would send an email saying she received documents then days would go by, I would question what was going on and she would say she never received anything. It was just a lot of added stress that was unneeded. If DVC resale market  didn’t step in I feel like there would have never been an end to all of it. Honestly I rather pay more if it means it will be done correctly. We was to add on with a separate contract that we can give to our kids when they are older soon. I will not be using them for a title company


----------



## pamkat1820

Home : Boardwalk Villas
Broker : DVC Resale Market
Title company: Magical Vacation Title
Offer made: February 16
Offer accepted: February 17
Sent to ROFR February 20
Passed ROFR: March 6

Closing documents received: March 24
Returned :March 28
Seller returned documents:?

Requested funding: was told April 6 actually done April 22
Closing: April 23
Deed recorded: April 27
Contract showing membership : May 28th (emailed member services) called for access code
Points in account: June 2 (11 pm) !!

finally done!!! 

My crazy timeline....


----------



## accm

Last update! 56 days from offer made to points available. Now if only the DVC website would stop glitching so I could book our trip 


Home: BLT
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 02/29/2020
Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
Seller returned closing doc: ?
Funds received: 04/09/2020 (bank lost our wire transfer, so had to resend it)
Closing: 04/10/2020
Deed recorded: 04/13/2020
Member Number: 04/24/2020
Account showing new contract: 04/24/2020
Points in my account: 04/24/2020


----------



## E2ME2

accm said:


> Last update! 56 days from offer made to points available. Now if only the DVC website would stop glitching so I could book our trip
> 
> 
> Home: BLT
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 02/29/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/29/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/04/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/24/2020
> Closing docs received: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs returned: 03/25/2020
> Seller returned closing doc: ?
> Funds received: 04/09/2020 (bank lost our wire transfer, so had to resend it)
> Closing: 04/10/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/13/2020
> Member Number: 04/24/2020
> Account showing new contract: 04/24/2020
> Points in my account: 04/24/2020


Stop your "glitching" !  
56 Days is the "fast track" compared to mine - on Day 78 waiting for Contract/Points to show up!
ET


----------



## fixerupper

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/05/2020
Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020 
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 4/7/20
Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
Seller returned closing docs:??They still didn't have them a week ago.
Closing: 4/23
Deed recorded: 4/27
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 






fixerupper said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/05/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/7/20
> Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
> Seller returned closing docs:??They still didn't have them a week ago.
> Closing: 4/23
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Starting to feel nervous.  My 11-month window for our April 2021 trip opens in 16 days, and my contract is still not appearing in my account, let alone my points appearing...


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Starting to feel nervous.  My 11-month window for our April 2021 trip opens in 16 days, and my contract is still not appearing in my account, let alone my points appearing...


I'm with you!  My resale journey started on 2/9 - finally had Deed Recorded on 4/20 - DVC told me it could take another 4-5 weeks to get points loaded.  That puts it between 5/11 & 5/25, and they said they would send an email to notify me, BUT  I check the DVC website every day!!!
I'm on Day 81
ET


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> I'm with you!  My resale journey started on 2/9 - finally had Deed Recorded on 4/20 - DVC told me it could take another 4-5 weeks to get points loaded.  That puts it between 5/11 & 5/25, and they said they would send an email to notify me, BUT  I check the DVC website every day!!!
> I'm on Day 81
> ET



Ooof. 81 days. My deed was recorded 4/21, so hopefully we’ll both be through this soon. At least I know when you get your points, mine should be soon following!

At least I’m trying to book AKL Grand Villas, so hopefully they won’t all go right at the 11 month mark?


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Ooof. 81 days. My deed was recorded 4/21, so hopefully we’ll both be through this soon. At least I know when you get your points, mine should be soon following!
> 
> At least I’m trying to book AKL Grand Villas, so hopefully they won’t all go right at the 11 month mark?


Yeah- a lot of us are moving through this process slowly.  I would never have thought it would take up to 90 Days!
Good luck on your GV - Are you looking for Jambo or Kidani. One of them has a pool table, right ??


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Yeah- a lot of us are moving through this process slowly.  I would never have thought it would take up to 90 Days!


Certainly not!


> Good luck on your GV - Are you looking for Jambo or Kidani. One of them has a pool table, right ??


Both, actually!  We couldn't make up our mind, so our goal is to do a split stay, 3 nights in each, first Jambo then Kidani.  This way I can also save some points by switching to "standard" view since we'll have had 3 nights/4 days of views with full savanna.


----------



## Deswank

Home: Saratoga Springs 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/08/2020
Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Waiting for closing docs. Seems like forever. I emailed to ask if they had an idea and I got, we will close before June 22, don’t worry. - Yeah I get that but would like to move this forward a little faster. Haha. Wish I would of picked a different title company.


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/1/2020
Offer accepted: 4/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/3/2020
Passed ROFR: 4/14/2020
Closing docs received: 5/9
Closing docs returned: 5/11
Seller returned closing docs: 5/19
Closing: 5/20
Deed recorded: 5/22
Contract Showing on membership:
Points in account:

Now we are just waiting on the mouse!


----------



## Deswank

4ParkFamily said:


> Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/1/2020
> Offer accepted: 4/1/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/3/2020
> Passed ROFR: 4/14/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Deswank same as you, I reached out and was told or closing will be on or before June 10th. Hopefully way before June 10th! y biggest concern is when we travel we will only have 7 months to book and am worried about availability. Fingers crossed it gets done sooner!


Im not really impressed with ***. They were kinda rude about it in the email too. Not to mention it was the second one I set after no reply to the first one.


----------



## Lorana

DWorldOrBust said:


> My contract was recorded on the OC comptroller site on 3/18 and I just booked my first vacation today!


Congrats!!!  Awesome news!


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> I'm with you!  My resale journey started on 2/9 - finally had Deed Recorded on 4/20 - DVC told me it could take another 4-5 weeks to get points loaded.  That puts it between 5/11 & 5/25, and they said they would send an email to notify me, BUT  I check the DVC website every day!!!
> I'm on Day 81
> ET


Is your deed showing up yet?? I feel like if yours shows up, I’m next!  (Mine is not showing up on the site yet).


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Is your deed showing up yet?? I feel like if yours shows up, I’m next!  (Mine is not showing up on the site yet).


It wasn't as of yesterday - and today the site is down for maintenance.  I have not received any DVC emails, either.
Maybe part of the site maintenance will include loading our contracts !


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> It wasn't as of yesterday - and today the site is down for maintenance.  I have not received any DVC emails, either.
> Maybe part of the site maintenance will include loading our contracts !


One can hope!!


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> One can hope!!


Still no word from Disney on loading my SSR points yet.
It was 2 weeks, yesterday.  I hope they can get to it this week.  Haven't heard from badeacon yet either, assume he's still waiting also.........
ET


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Still no word from Disney on loading my SSR points yet.
> It was 2 weeks, yesterday.  I hope they can get to it this week.  Haven't heard from badeacon yet either, assume he's still waiting also.........
> ET


Loading your points?  Does this mean your contract is showing??  Mine is still not showing, let alone having points loaded...


----------



## justadreamaway77

We closed on the 24th.......really hoping to get these points soon!


----------



## justadreamaway77

This is my first add-on purchase so I don't know what to expect.  Do I get an email from Disney like the first time or will they it just randomly show up on my vacation point page.  We bought the same UY and resort, will it just merge with my current one?


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Loading your points?  Does this mean your contract is showing??  Mine is still not showing, let alone having points loaded...


 Oh no - neither step is showing up yet, acknowledging contract# nor loading of points.  The resale points are same home resort & use year, so I won't need a new contract.  They should show as .003 under my current, if I understand that correctly. (1st time adding on via resale).
ET


----------



## justadreamaway77

E2ME2 said:


> Oh no - neither step is showing up yet, acknowledging contract# nor loading of points.  The resale points are same home resort & use year, so I won't need a new contract.  They should show as .003 under my current, if I understand that correctly. (1st time adding on via resale).
> ET


Can you explain this? What does a second contract with same UY and resort look like on my vacation point page?


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Oh no - neither step is showing up yet, acknowledging contract# nor loading of points.  The resale points are same home resort & use year, so I won't need a new contract.  They should show as .003 under my current, if I understand that correctly. (1st time adding on via resale).
> ET


You understand it correctly.  I had my hopes up when you said your points weren't loaded that the contract had appeared.  With resale, the contract appears first (as .003 in your case) with 0 points loaded.  It takes some time - usually a week or two - for the points to get loaded once the contract appears.

I think I need to accept my points won't be in my account before the 16th...


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> You understand it correctly.  I had my hopes up when you said your points weren't loaded that the contract had appeared.  With resale, the contract appears first (as .003 in your case) with 0 points loaded.  It takes some time - usually a week or two - for the points to get loaded once the contract appears.
> 
> I think I need to accept my points won't be in my account before the 16th...


Thanks for the confirmation - I thought I understood the process...
I just started getting fidgety today, wanting this to be done as soon as possible.  I know, call me impatient, but today is Day# 86 since I made the offer!
ET


----------



## E2ME2

justadreamaway77 said:


> Can you explain this? What does a second contract with same UY and resort look like on my vacation point page?


If the screenshot works - it looks sort of like this: (Fictitious Numbers in Red)
Looks like my resale would show up as ZZZZZZZ.2


----------



## justadreamaway77

E2ME2 said:


> If the screenshot works - it looks sort of like this: (Fictitious Numbers in Red)
> Looks like my resale would show up as ZZZZZZZ.2
> View attachment 493009


Thanks!


----------



## Lorana

Does anyone know what date DVC is up to in terms of entering contracts?


----------



## karalecia26

Lorana said:


> Does anyone know what date DVC is up to in terms of entering contracts?


My deed was recorded on the 20th and I got my member id and activation code today and contract is on my dashboard but I don't have any points yet.  Hope that helps you!


----------



## karalecia26

UPDATE:
Home: SSR
Broker: The DVC Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 3/11
Offer Accepted: 3/11
ROFR Sent: 3/12
ROFR Passed: 4/1
Closing Documents Received: 4/9
Closing Documents Sent: 4/11
Funds Sent: 4/11 (Cashiers Check)
Seller Sent Closing Documents: ?
Closing: 4/16/2020
Deed Recorded: 4/20/2020
Member Number: 5/6/2020
Account showing contract: 5/6/2020 
Points loaded:


----------



## E2ME2

karalecia26 said:


> UPDATE:
> Home: SSR
> Broker: The DVC Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer Made: 3/11
> Offer Accepted: 3/11
> ROFR Sent: 3/12
> ROFR Passed: 4/1
> Closing Documents Received: 4/9
> Closing Documents Sent: 4/11
> Funds Sent: 4/11 (Cashiers Check)
> Seller Sent Closing Documents: ?
> Closing: 4/16/2020
> Deed Recorded: 4/20/2020
> Member Number: 5/6/2020
> Account showing contract: 5/6/2020
> Points loaded:


Woo Hoo! Glad you got across the finish line.
My Deed also recorded on 4/20, but nothing showing in my DVC account yet ??? I've checked 3 times today 
Did you get an email from DVC, before having the points show up ??
Now I'm on the edge of my seat again!
ET


----------



## Lorana

karalecia26 said:


> My deed was recorded on the 20th and I got my member id and activation code today and contract is on my dashboard but I don't have any points yet.  Hope that helps you!


Ohhh! My closing was on 4/21, so this gives me hope I'll at least see the contract soon!


----------



## karalecia26

E2ME2 said:


> Woo Hoo! Glad you got across the finish line.
> My Deed also recorded on 4/20, but nothing showing in my DVC account yet ??? I've checked 3 times today
> Did you get an email from DVC, before having the points show up ??
> Now I'm on the edge of my seat again!
> ET


I don’t have points yet, just contract showing up


----------



## Disney Mom 5

We were not previously DVC members, and closed on a first time resale contract on 4/14 (although I didn’t see the deed on the Comptroller site until 4/16). Got log in info on the 4th of May, and points this afternoon. Hope this info helps you!


----------



## Vkothari916

Deswank said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Waiting for closing docs. Seems like forever. I emailed to ask if they had an idea and I got, we will close before June 22, don’t worry. - Yeah I get that but would like to move this forward a little faster. Haha. Wish I would of picked a different title company.


Did you get the closing docs from *** yet? I have also been waiting since 4/21. They are working very slowly...


----------



## Deswank

Vkothari916 said:


> Did you get the closing docs from *** yet? I have also been waiting since 4/21. They are working very slowly...


Nope not yet....


----------



## My3kids1989

So what you’re all saying is if I want to use points this year, I need to buy now?  I better go shopping some more.


----------



## bcuinohio

Disney Mom 5 said:


> We were not previously DVC members, and closed on a first time resale contract on 4/14 (although I didn’t see the deed on the Comptroller site until 4/16). Got log in info on the 4th of May, and points this afternoon. Hope this info helps you!


How did you get the login info?  We just closed yesterday.  The title agency said Disney would send us a welcome packet in about 21 days. Wasn’t sure if they email it or send it in the mail.


----------



## pamkat1820

Vkothari916 said:


> Did you get the closing docs from *** yet? I have also been waiting since 4/21. They are working very slowly...



We used The same title company! Stay on top of them. They dropped the ball so many times I lost count! Finally I lost my mind and they closed with in 2 days. Tons of issues, she lost papers confused contracts with another family. It was bad. Be persistent!


----------



## bcuinohio

Deswank said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Waiting for closing docs. Seems like forever. I emailed to ask if they had an idea and I got, we will close before June 22, don’t worry. - Yeah I get that but would like to move this forward a little faster. Haha. Wish I would of picked a different title company.


Was there a closing date mentioned in the contract?  We purchased using the same broker and title company as you.  We made the offer in January and it was accepted immediately. It passed ROFR a couple of weeks later. The seller stated they couldn't close until after May 2. In late April Magic Vacation Title emailed me the paperwork with a FedEx label to use to send back paperwork and bank check.  Magic Vacation Title received the paperwork on Monday and closed it on Tuesday. I checked Orange Count Comptroller website and we are on there.


----------



## Disney Mom 5

bcuinohio said:


> How did you get the login info?  We just closed yesterday.  The title agency said Disney would send us a welcome packet in about 21 days. Wasn’t sure if they email it or send it in the mail.


We received two emails. One with our membership number and one with our club ID. We did not get an email about our points being loaded. I just happened to log in and there they were.


----------



## bcuinohio

Disney Mom 5 said:


> We received two emails. One with our membership number and one with our club ID. We did not get an email about our points being loaded. I just happened to log in and there they were.


What is the difference between club ID and membership number?


----------



## E2ME2

Disney Mom 5 said:


> We received two emails. One with our membership number and one with our club ID. We did not get an email about our points being loaded. I just happened to log in and there they were.


I'm hoping for that same result every day - been logging in 3 times each day, morning/noon/late afternoon.........


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> I'm hoping for that same result every day - been logging in 3 times each day, morning/noon/late afternoon.........


Me, too!  Just logged in again, but still no contract showing...


----------



## Disney Mom 5

bcuinohio said:


> What is the difference between club ID and membership number?


TBH, I’m not quite sure. I did read on these boards once that the membership number is assigned to the overall membership, and that each individual on the membership is assigned a club ID number. I do know that I needed both of these in order to log in and create my DVC account.


----------



## Disney Mom 5

E2ME2 said:


> I'm hoping for that same result every day - been logging in 3 times each day, morning/noon/late afternoon.........


Fingers crossed for you!  Good luck!


----------



## Disney Mom 5

Lorana said:


> Me, too!  Just logged in again, but still no contract showing...


Hopefully you will get it soon! Good luck! I’m rooting for you!


----------



## E2ME2

Disney Mom 5 said:


> Fingers crossed for you!  Good luck!


3rd Time's a charm! I just went into the DVC site for the 3rd time today, and my new supplemental contract is there !
It currently shows 0 Points available to book, but hopefully that step will follow closely behind!  
Today is Day 88.....
ET


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> 3rd Time's a charm! I just went into the DVC site for the 3rd time today, and my new supplemental contract is there !
> It currently shows 0 Points available to book, but hopefully that step will follow closely behind!
> Today is Day 88.....
> ET


Congratulations!! Now hopefully points will show up soon. My experience on this in past has been 4 days to 10 days.
Still awaiting for mine to show up on site at Day 91.


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> 3rd Time's a charm! I just went into the DVC site for the 3rd time today, and my new supplemental contract is there !
> It currently shows 0 Points available to book, but hopefully that step will follow closely behind!
> Today is Day 88.....
> ET


Woohoo!  This makes me hopeful that maybe tomorrow I will see my contract appearing on my account, since my closing date was a day after yours.

I'm only on Day 72, but I'm also only 9 days away from my 11 month booking window that I wanted the points for...


----------



## Cyberc1978

I have another contract coming through First American are they still very slooooow or have they upped their game?


----------



## badeacon

Cyberc1978 said:


> I have another contract coming through First American are they still very slooooow or have they upped their game?


My experience this spring is still SLOW!!


----------



## Cyberc1978

badeacon said:


> My experience this spring is still SLOW!!


Dang.


----------



## MinnieSueB

E2ME2 said:


> 3rd Time's a charm! I just went into the DVC site for the 3rd time today, and my new supplemental contract is there !
> It currently shows 0 Points available to book, but hopefully that step will follow closely behind!
> Today is Day 88.....
> ET


CONGRATS!!!   I'm not even thru ROFR yet!


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Congratulations!! Now hopefully points will show up soon. My experience on this in past has been 4 days to 10 days.
> Still awaiting for mine to show up on site at Day 91.


Hey badeacon!  I was going to send you a note; I'm glad you saw the post.  
I hope yours pop up next.


----------



## jwinky

My updated status on AUL contract - closed 5/7 - 87 days from 2/10 offer.  
Now waiting for points to load (another 15 days?, ugh..)


----------



## justadreamaway77

jwinky said:


> My updated status on AUL contract - closed 5/7 - 87 days from 2/10 offer.
> Now waiting for points to load (another 15 days?, ugh..)


I'm on day 14 from closing day and still no contract in my account.


----------



## karalecia26

justadreamaway77 said:


> I'm on day 14 from closing day and still no contract in my account.


 
My deed was recorded on the 20th and we had our contract in account on Wednesday the 6th, still no points though


----------



## justadreamaway77

karalecia26 said:


> My deed was recorded on the 20th and we had our contract in account on Wednesday the 6th, still no points though
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> karalecia26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My deed was recorded on the 20th and we had our contract in account on Wednesday the 6th, still no points though
> 
> 
> 
> I'm four days behind with closing, maybe, maybe, maybe it will show up today.
Click to expand...


----------



## karalecia26

It also didn't show up until the afternoon so keep checking!


----------



## Lorana

justadreamaway77 said:


> I'm on day 14 from closing day and still no contract in my account.


17 days here (closed 4/21).


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Closed on 4/27. No member number yet. How long does that usually take?


----------



## badeacon

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Closed on 4/27. No member number yet. How long does that usually take?


It will take a while. As above ,others had closed on 4/20& 21 and not showing up in account yet and I have one waiting from a  4/23 closing.


----------



## ruzer28

We closed 4/28. Nothing yet.


----------



## Cupcake232

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Closed on 4/27. No member number yet. How long does that usually take?


I just went through this and you should check the Orange County website to see if the deed is in your name yet. It took almost a week to have my feed show up and then a few more days to have it sent to Disney. You can call member services if you know for sure your contract went to them. They can give you your member number over the phone.


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Cupcake232 said:


> I just went through this and you should check the Orange County website to see if the deed is in your name yet.



It’s funny you say that. We were watching that and noticed the deed was officially in our name three days before First American actually notified us that it officially closed.


----------



## E2ME2

*My Latest Update:*_* (Now on Day # 90)!*_
Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
Offer made: 02/09/2020
Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 04/16/20
*Closing:04/20/20*
_*Deed recorded:04/20/20
Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year)   *_
*Account showing new contract:05/07/20*
Points in my account:

90 Days as of 5/9/20 - and now I continue to check-in at the DVC site Morning/Noon/Night - waiting for the points to appear.  I have until 6/1 for the 7 Month Mark for our Jan 2021 trip, so I should be fine getting what I want with these new points. 
ET


----------



## karalecia26

karalecia26 said:


> UPDATE:
> Home: SSR
> Broker: The DVC Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer Made: 3/11
> Offer Accepted: 3/11
> ROFR Sent: 3/12
> ROFR Passed: 4/1
> Closing Documents Received: 4/9
> Closing Documents Sent: 4/11
> Funds Sent: 4/11 (Cashiers Check)
> Seller Sent Closing Documents: ?
> Closing: 4/16/2020
> Deed Recorded: 4/20/2020
> Member Number: 5/6/2020
> Account showing contract: 5/6/2020
> Points loaded:


FINAL UPDATE!  
Points are in our account this morning!  Happy Mother’s Day to me!  This was such a great experience!  60 days from when we put our offer in till there were points in our account!  Can’t wait to book our first trip!


----------



## E2ME2

karalecia26 said:


> FINAL UPDATE!
> Points are in our account this morning!  Happy Mother’s Day to me!  This was such a great experience!  60 days from when we put our offer in till there were points in our account!  Can’t wait to book our first trip!


And Happy Mother's Day to me too (well to my DW), as our points loaded today also!

*FINAL Update:*_* (Day # 91)*_
Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
Offer made: 02/09/2020
Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 04/16/20
Closing:04/20/20
Deed recorded:04/20/20
 Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year) 
Account showing new contract:05/07/20
*Points in my account: 05/10/20  

& POINTS BOOKED for a JAN Reservation - 05/10/20 !!*

91  Days (2/9/20-5/10/20) I'm so glad the posted before the 7 Month window opened for this reservation.  Now I'm wishing/hoping/praying that things will be back to normal by next January!
ET


----------



## Anuhea35

E2ME2 said:


> And Happy Mother's Day to me too (well to my DW), as our points loaded today also!
> 
> *FINAL Update:*_* (Day # 91)*_
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
> Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
> Offer made: 02/09/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/06/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/16/20
> Closing:04/20/20
> Deed recorded:04/20/20
> Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year)
> Account showing new contract:05/07/20
> *Points in my account: 05/10/20
> 
> & POINTS BOOKED for a JAN Reservation - 05/10/20 !!*
> 
> 91  Days (2/9/20-5/10/20) I'm so glad the posted before the 7 Month window opened for this reservation.  Now I'm wishing/hoping/praying that things will be back to normal by next January!
> ET



Congratulations! That too long!


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> And Happy Mother's Day to me too (well to my DW), as our points loaded today also!
> 
> *FINAL Update:*_* (Day # 91)*_
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
> Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
> Offer made: 02/09/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/06/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/16/20
> Closing:04/20/20
> Deed recorded:04/20/20
> Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year)
> Account showing new contract:05/07/20
> *Points in my account: 05/10/20
> 
> & POINTS BOOKED for a JAN Reservation - 05/10/20 !!*
> 
> 91  Days (2/9/20-5/10/20) I'm so glad the posted before the 7 Month window opened for this reservation.  Now I'm wishing/hoping/praying that things will be back to normal by next January!
> ET


Congrats!!!
I’m so envious, though, because my deed was recorded on 4/21 but my contract isn’t even showing on my account yet. :-(
My birthday was yesterday, too, so I was hoping for a gift this weekend, lol!


----------



## Nappy1380

E2ME2 said:


> *My Latest Update:*_* (Now on Day # 90)!*_
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
> Title Company: First American (Listed through Fidelity)
> Offer made: 02/09/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/20/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/06/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/06/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/16/20
> *Closing:04/20/20*
> _*Deed recorded:04/20/20
> Member Numbers:  (Already Members - SSR - Same Use Year)  *_
> *Account showing new contract:05/07/20*
> Points in my account:
> 
> 90 Days as of 5/9/20 - and now I continue to check-in at the DVC site Morning/Noon/Night - waiting for the points to appear.  I have until 6/1 for the 7 Month Mark for our Jan 2021 trip, so I should be fine getting what I want with these new points.
> ET



You and I have been in the same boat this entire process. Both bought SSR around the same time, closed and recorded a day after you and still nothing for us either. Worth noting we are new members however.

Oh, and ironically ALSO planning a January trip lol.


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Congrats!!!
> I’m so envious, though, because my deed was recorded on 4/21 but my contract isn’t even showing on my account yet. :-(
> My birthday was yesterday, too, so I was hoping for a gift this weekend, lol!


Aww - sorry it didn't happen yesterday, but Happy Birthday!!


----------



## E2ME2

Nappy1380 said:


> You and I have been in the same boat this entire process. Both bought SSR around the same time, closed and recorded a day after you and still nothing for us either. Worth noting we are new members however.
> 
> Oh, and ironically ALSO planning a January trip lol.


Keep checking the site, Nappy1380.
I was surprised to see the last step post on Sunday afternoon of Mother's Day.  I was checking 3 times per day, every day 
Let me know when they post, and when you get your ressie in for January.
We now have 2 weeks at SSR-STU-Std, and 2 weeks (15N) at SSR-STU-P so, assuming the restrictions have been lifted by then, we will be in WDW all of January.  We'll look for you there !

ET


----------



## Lorana

I just got an email from DVC informing me that they had completed transferring a resale contract into my existing membership and that it would now be appearing in my account.  It also said to expect points to appear in 7-10 days.

This is the first time I've received an email (this is my 4th resale contract).  Has anyone else gotten one before?  I logged into my account and confirmed the contract is appearing!  Almost there!

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
Offer made: 02/24/2020
Offer accepted: 02/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020 (Seller didn't return docs till 3/8)
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 04/14/2020
Closing: 04/15/2020
Deed recorded: 04/21/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/11/2020
Points in account:

77 days and counting so far.

For reference, prior resales I purchased took (from offer to points in account):
BRV Resale - 43 days
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days


----------



## justadreamaway77

I closed on 4/24 but I went on the comptroller website and counted.....there are 106 deeds to go through between 4/21-mine on 4/24.  I wonder how long each one takes to enter?!  There were over 40 on 4/21........it was a busy day for closing on DVC resales!!!


----------



## Lorana

Yeah, I have a problem...

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## heapmaster

Lorana said:


> Ooof. 81 days. My deed was recorded 4/21, so hopefully we’ll both be through this soon. At least I know when you get your points, mine should be soon following!
> 
> At least I’m trying to book AKL Grand Villas, so hopefully they won’t all go right at the 11 month mark?


Availability for AKL Grand Villas depends on the time of year with the cheaper point costs times being harder and depending on the booking window 7/11 months.


----------



## heapmaster

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 5/1
Offer Accepted: 5/1
ROFR Sent: 5/5
ROFR Passed: 
Closing Documents Received: 
Closing Documents Sent: 
Funds Sent: 
Seller Sent Closing Documents: 
Closing: 
Deed Recorded: 
Member Number: 
Account showing contract: 
Points loaded:


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

justadreamaway77 said:


> I closed on 4/24 but I went on the comptroller website and counted.....there are 106 deeds to go through between 4/21-mine on 4/24.  I wonder how long each one takes to enter?!  There were over 40 on 4/21........it was a busy day for closing on DVC resales!!!



I'm confused by this.  What does this mean? If your deed shows up recorded, it recorded right?


----------



## justadreamaway77

FireworksEverAfter said:


> I'm confused by this.  What does this mean? If your deed shows up recorded, it recorded right?


It was recorded by Orange County......still hasn't been processed by Disney and added to my account.


----------



## Deswank

Vkothari916 said:


> Did you get the closing docs from *** yet? I have also been waiting since 4/21. They are working very slowly...


Heard back from you know who today, said I would having closing documents this week!


----------



## justadreamaway77

badeacon said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker:Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: Feb. 7
> Offer accepted: Feb. 7
> Sent To ROFR: Feb.17
> Passed ROFR: March 6
> Closing Documents received and returned: April 6
> Seller returned closing documents: April 21
> Closing: I guess sometime between 4/21 and 23.
> Deed recorded: April 23
> Contract showing up in membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 77 days so far. I had finally received email on 4/21 saying seller had returned closing documents after my contacting them several times. Was told would be notified of closing. Have not received any further information but went on Orange County site and found had been recorded.
> As one can see, multiple times of delays in this process for me. 10 days to send to ROFR, 31 days to receive closing documents and 15 days for seller to return closing documents.


Be sure to tell us when your contract shows up in membership, I'm a day behind you!!!!


----------



## Vkothari916

Deswank said:


> Heard back from you know who today, said I would having closing documents this week!


Hey I just got mine today! Yours should be coming soon


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

@badeacon We'll probably be at the same time.  It's crazy how close everything is with ours.


----------



## justadreamaway77

@Nappy1380 did yours get transferred by Disney yet?


----------



## Amanda Sam

FireworksEverAfter said:


> It’s funny you say that. We were watching that and noticed the deed was officially in our name three days before First American actually notified us that it officially closed.


This was exactly our experience with first American, too! Our deed recorded 5/5 but they didn’t tell us we closed until last Thursday (so 2 instead of 3, but still...)


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> I just got an email from DVC informing me that they had completed transferring a resale contract into my existing membership and that it would now be appearing in my account.  It also said to expect points to appear in 7-10 days.
> 
> This is the first time I've received an email (this is my 4th resale contract).  Has anyone else gotten one before?  I logged into my account and confirmed the contract is appearing!  Almost there!
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
> Offer made: 02/24/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020 (Seller didn't return docs till 3/8)
> Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/07/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/14/2020
> Closing: 04/15/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/21/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/11/2020
> Points in account:
> 
> 77 days and counting so far.
> 
> For reference, prior resales I purchased took (from offer to points in account):
> BRV Resale - 43 days
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days


Yuup - I got that email from DVC on my recent resale purchase.
It took DVC 17 calendar days to have the account show up, after the Deed was recorded, but only another 3 calendar days for the points to be available.  My offer was made on 2/9, so I had an even longer experience than you. 
ET


----------



## Nappy1380

justadreamaway77 said:


> @Nappy1380 did yours get transferred by Disney yet?



They did not. We received out membership info and were able to log in, however it advised 7-10 business days before the points would be transferred over. We called to confirm the timeline with staffing being low and were advised the time frame was accurate. I'll post as soon as they show up!


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Day 19 since recording and still no member number.  This process (our first contract) has been excruciatingly long.  My offer was submitted and accepted on 2/7.  95 Days total so far, just to get access to the portal!


----------



## kkmauch

Home: AKV - Animal Kingdom
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 04/11/2020
Offer accepted: 04/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing docs received: 05/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 05/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 05/08/2020
Closing: 05/12/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## justadreamaway77

Nappy1380 said:


> They did not. We received out membership info and were able to log in, however it advised 7-10 business days before the points would be transferred over. We called to confirm the timeline with staffing being low and were advised the time frame was accurate. I'll post as soon as they show up!


but you got your membership info right?  That was what I was looking for!  Some movement on stuff, not points, just contracts!


----------



## ProgressCity

I'm selling, not buying, but can I get in on the griping? Deed was recorded on the 22nd and the points are still in my account! Tomorrow will mark 3 weeks. How can this take so long??? You'd think after the deed was recorded, Disney would at least remove the points quickly so there's no risk of the seller using them. The annual dues were zeroed out pretty quickly (I pay monthly), so Disney is obviously in there doing stuff, just don't know why they didn't take the points when they zeroed out the annual dues. Throughout this process I've seen the points become unavailable for banking but then they become available again. It's so strange.


----------



## pamkat1820

pamkat1820 said:


> Home : Boardwalk Villas
> Broker : DVC Resale Market
> Title company: Magical Vacation Title
> Offer made: February 16
> Offer accepted: February 17
> Sent to ROFR February 20
> Passed ROFR: March 6
> 
> Closing documents received: March 24
> Returned :March 28
> Seller returned documents:?
> 
> Requested funding: was told April 6 actually done April 22
> Closing: April 23
> Deed recorded: April 27
> Contract showing membership : waiting
> Points in account:waiting
> 
> My crazy timeline....


----------



## pamkat1820

This is pure Torture!! The waiting is like waiting for paint to dry! I am officially an email stalker! The joke was on me because I thought I was in the home stretch of waiting with all our delays with our title company Disney said Hahahaha not yet! 

Anyone close to their deed being recorded on the 27th get their ID yet??


----------



## fixerupper

pamkat1820 said:


> This is pure Torture!! The waiting is like waiting for paint to dry! I am officially an email stalker! The joke was on me because I thought I was in the home stretch of waiting with all our delays with our title company Disney said Hahahaha not yet!
> 
> Anyone close to their deed being recorded on the 27th get their ID yet??



You and I are the exact same - I haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## badeacon

pamkat1820 said:


> This is pure Torture!! The waiting is like waiting for paint to dry! I am officially an email stalker! The joke was on me because I thought I was in the home stretch of waiting with all our delays with our title company Disney said Hahahaha not yet!
> 
> Anyone close to their deed being recorded on the 27th get their ID yet??


I still waiting from closing 4/23 for contract to show up in my account, so I have a selfish wish for no one from 4/27 yet!!


----------



## Lorana

badeacon said:


> I still waiting from closing 4/23 for contract to show up in my account, so I have a selfish wish for no one from 4/27 yet!!


My closing was 4/21 and my contract showed up on 5/11, so hopefully that means you'll see yours today!


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> I still waiting from closing 4/23 for contract to show up in my account, so I have a selfish wish for no one from 4/27 yet!!


Wow! badeacon;
I thought for sure yours would have been right behind mine. 
My Deed recorded on 4/20 and contract showed up 5/7, so I was expecting yours to show up 5/10 ?? Then it was only 3 more days from there to see the points in my account.  
I hope yours all comes together this week!
ET


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Wow! badeacon;
> I thought for sure yours would have been right behind mine.
> My Deed recorded on 4/20 and contract showed up 5/7, so I was expecting yours to show up 5/10 ?? Then it was only 3 more days from there to see the points in my account.
> I hope yours all comes together this week!
> ET


Mine closed a day after you (4/21), but my contract showed up 4 days after you (5/11).


----------



## pamkat1820

well there is a ray of hope it will be soon. I was really hoping for a mother's day present surprise but now I'm hoping for maybe Friday. oh well.....


----------



## badeacon

Lorana said:


> My closing was 4/21 and my contract showed up on 5/11, so hopefully that means you'll see yours today!





E2ME2 said:


> Wow! badeacon;
> I thought for sure yours would have been right behind mine.
> My Deed recorded on 4/20 and contract showed up 5/7, so I was expecting yours to show up 5/10 ?? Then it was only 3 more days from there to see the points in my account.
> I hope yours all comes together this week!
> ET



Still nothing so far today !  Will probably check again a few times tonight.


----------



## justadreamaway77

I really hope they have gotten through 4/21 deeds.  Anyone out there have a 4/22 or 4/23 recorded deed that has been approved?  This is getting a bit ridiculous!  It's been a week since they processed 4/20 recorded deeds!


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

justadreamaway77 said:


> I really hope they have gotten through 4/21 deeds.  Anyone out there have a 4/22 or 4/23 recorded deed that has been approved?  This is getting a bit ridiculous!  It's been a week since they processed 4/20 recorded deeds!



Not here... I'm not sure whats happening on my end either.  During the closing process I looked and it said mine closed on OC Website on the 23rd.  FA told me that it was recorded on the 28th......  How was it recorded on the 28th but showing as a recorded deed on the 23rd?

I just want my member number to log in!


----------



## Nappy1380

justadreamaway77 said:


> but you got your membership info right?  That was what I was looking for!  Some movement on stuff, not points, just contracts!



Yes, received our membership info on Monday via email.


----------



## Nappy1380

Happy to report our points showed up in our account today!!!


----------



## justadreamaway77

Nappy1380 said:


> Happy to report our points showed up in our account today!!!


So your contract and points were loaded? What day was your deed recorded on the orange county comptroller?


----------



## Nappy1380

justadreamaway77 said:


> So your contract and points were loaded? What day was your deed recorded on the orange county comptroller?



Recorded - 4/21
Membership Info Received -  5/11
Points Available - 5/15


----------



## superden

Home: Aulani
Broker: Buy And Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 02/24/2020
Offer accepted: 02/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/13/2020
Closing docs received: 03/31/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/01/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 04/03/2020
Closing: 04/21/2020
Deed recorded: 04/20/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/11/2020
Points in account: 05/14/2020


----------



## justadreamaway77

Home: SSR
Broker: **********
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 03/26/2020
Offer accepted: 03/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/14/2020
Closing docs received: 04/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/17/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 04/24/2020
Deed recorded: 04/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2020
Points in account:


----------



## badeacon

justadreamaway77 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 03/26/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/30/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/14/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/17/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/17/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: 04/24/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/24/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2020
> Points in account:


Mine from 4/23 recording , still not showing up. Good for you, hopefully your points will load quickly.


----------



## Lorana

Woohoo!!!  My points finally appeared today... just in time!

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
Offer made: 02/24/2020
Offer accepted: 02/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020 (Seller didn't return docs till 3/8)
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 04/14/2020
Closing: 04/15/2020
Deed recorded: 04/21/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/11/2020
Points in account:  05/15/2020

80 days from offer to points in account.

For reference, prior resales I purchased took (from offer to points in account):
BRV Resale - 43 days
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days 
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Looks like all the 4/21's are starting to come thru now.


----------



## justadreamaway77

badeacon said:


> Mine from 4/23 recording , still not showing up. Good for you, hopefully your points will load quickly.


That doesn't make sense since I'm a day after you. Maybe shoot them an email to make sure there wasn't a mistake....


----------



## badeacon

justadreamaway77 said:


> That doesn't make sense since I'm a day after you. Maybe shoot them an email to make sure there wasn't a mistake....


I did yesterday and have not heard back.

Just received email and shows up in account now at 5:27 PM. not there about 10 minutes before. One more step to go !!


----------



## badeacon

Home: Copper Creek
Broker:Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: Feb. 7
Offer accepted: Feb. 7
Sent To ROFR: Feb.17
Passed ROFR: March 6
Closing Documents received and returned: April 6
Seller returned closing documents: April 21
Closing: I guess sometime between 4/21 and 23.
Deed recorded: April 23
Contract showing up in membership: May 15
Points in account:


98 days so far with one more step. Doubt I will break 100 just like my golf game!


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Woohoo!!!  My points finally appeared today... just in time!
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title*
> Offer made: 02/24/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/09/2020 (Seller didn't return docs till 3/8)
> Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/06/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/07/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/14/2020
> Closing: 04/15/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/21/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/11/2020
> Points in account:  05/15/2020
> 
> 80 days from offer to points in account.
> 
> For reference, prior resales I purchased took (from offer to points in account):
> BRV Resale - 43 days
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days


Lorana;
My recent, and first, resale took 91 days.  
Did you have same Broker/Title Company on all 4 of your Contracts?
ET


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Lorana;
> My recent, and first, resale took 91 days.
> Did you have same Broker/Title Company on all 4 of your Contracts?
> ET


No. It was:
BRV Resale - 43 days - Fidelity / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVC by Resale / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVC Store / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVC Resale Market / Magic Vacation Title


----------



## pamkat1820

justadreamaway77 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 03/26/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/30/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/14/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/17/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/17/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: 04/24/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/24/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2020
> Points in account:


----------



## pamkat1820

Congrats!!! We are getting close!!


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> No. It was:
> BRV Resale - 43 days - Fidelity / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVC by Resale / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVC Store / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVC Resale Market / Magic Vacation Title


looks like Mason may be the pixie dust ?


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> looks like Mason may be the pixie dust ?


Ha! Might be. I really like Mason - good communication, fast turn-around, no issues in any of my contracts they’ve handled.


----------



## pamkat1820

91 day and still counting......


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Ha! Might be. I really like Mason - good communication, fast turn-around, no issues in any of my contracts they’ve handled.


My resale was with Fidelity/First American, and it took 91 days in total.
Everyone I contacted at both places was prompt to respond, and professional, but 91 days is a long time.
ET


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Day 101. Feeling hopeful that today is the day.


----------



## pamkat1820

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Day 101. Feeling hopeful that today is the day.


 
I’m after you then I had such high hopes for today.... delusional is more like it!


----------



## pamkat1820

You want to hear my chuckle this morning I got an email statement staying our first monthly payment will be coming out on the 23rd.

taking bets in my house on whether we will make our fist payment before we even have access to our member account.


----------



## badeacon

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Day 101. Feeling hopeful that today is the day.


I'm waiting with you ,day 101 for me also


----------



## fixerupper

pamkat1820 said:


> You want to hear my chuckle this morning I got an email statement staying our first monthly payment will be coming out on the 23rd.
> 
> taking bets in my house on whether we will make our fist payment before we even have access to our member account.



We paid our first payment a week or two ago. Still no login info.


----------



## E2ME2

pamkat1820 said:


> You want to hear my chuckle this morning I got an email statement staying our first monthly payment will be coming out on the 23rd.
> 
> taking bets in my house on whether we will make our fist payment before we even have access to our member account.


I see your point, and think of what it feels like when you send a Cashier's check for the entire amount, and still have to wait >90 Days to have access to your points! 
ET


----------



## Bonabee

5 Mickey Fans said:


> We closed today. How long before the deed is recorded on the OCC website?  The website shows the date of 3/19/15 as the date documents have been proofed through.  What does that mean for us?  Do we have to wait until they are working on today's date before our deed is recorded?


What is this magic website you speak of?


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Finally came thru!!

Home: Poly
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 02/7/2020
Offer accepted: 02/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/13/2020
Closing docs received: 03/31/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/10/2020 (First American didn’t cash the check)
Seller returned closing docs: 04/10/2020
Closing: 04/27/2020
Deed recorded: 04/23/2020 (Appeared recorded on OC Website)
Deed recorded according to First American: 4/28/2020
Received Member ID 05/18/2020

Total number of days: 101

I think I’ll be using Mason for a closing agent for my next contract.


----------



## badeacon

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Finally came thru!!
> 
> Home: Poly
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 02/7/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/7/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/13/2020
> Closing docs received: 03/31/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/10/2020 (First American didn’t cash the check)
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/10/2020
> Closing: 04/27/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/23/2020 (Appeared recorded on OC Website)
> Deed recorded according to First American: 4/28/2020
> Received Member ID 05/18/2020
> 
> Total number of days: 101
> 
> I think I’ll be using Mason for a closing agent for my next contract.


We are really in a race and I'm a neck ahead.Offer 2/7 but my contract showed up in my account on 5/15. Waiting on points to load.
If your deed showed up on 4/23 then it had already closed. I agree with staying away from First American and I have Mason on contract waiting on ROFR now.


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

badeacon said:


> We are really in a race and I'm a neck ahead.Offer 2/7 but my contract showed up in my account on 5/15. Waiting on points to load.
> If your deed showed up on 4/23 then it had already closed. I agree with staying away from First American and I have Mason on contract waiting on ROFR now.



For sure, to be honest the member number to sign in was the biggest thing for me.  I'm content with that for now . I'm sure with my next contract I'm going to be counting down the days like this one though.


----------



## pamkat1820

E2ME2 said:


> I see your point, and think of what it feels like when you send a Cashier's check for the entire amount, and still have to wait >90 Days to have access to your points!
> ET



I know I sound like a baby at this point but come in already! I waited years to become a member we should have done this years ago! Now I just feel like some the Disney gods are laughing at me with a Vader laugh is all I hear!


----------



## Gennie555

FireworksEverAfter said:


> For sure, to be honest the member number to sign in was the biggest thing for me.  I'm content with that for now . I'm sure with my next contract I'm going to be counting down the days like this one though.



How did you get your member number, by e-mail? My deed was recorded on March 11th and I received my one-time activation code from DVC on March 24th.. I am still waiting for my member number… How long is that code good for.  I am in Canada, which probably doesn't help. Maybe I should give them a call?


----------



## Lorana

pamkat1820 said:


> I know I sound like a baby at this point but come in already! I waited years to become a member we should have done this years ago! Now I just feel like some the Disney gods are laughing at me with a Vader laugh is all I hear!


I hear you!  I feel the same!


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Gennie555 said:


> How did you get your member number, by e-mail? My deed was recorded on March 11th and I received my one-time activation code from DVC on March 24th.. I am still waiting for my member number… How long is that code good for.  I am in Canada, which probably doesn't help. Maybe I should give them a call?



I both my wife and I received two separate emails. One with our member numbers and one with the activation code.


----------



## ElizabethS22

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Finally came thru!!
> 
> Home: Poly
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 02/7/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/7/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/13/2020
> Closing docs received: 03/31/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/10/2020 (First American didn’t cash the check)
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/10/2020
> Closing: 04/27/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/23/2020 (Appeared recorded on OC Website)
> Deed recorded according to First American: 4/28/2020
> Received Member ID 05/18/2020
> 
> Total number of days: 101
> 
> I think I’ll be using Mason for a closing agent for my next contract.


 
We have First American Title for our closing with broker as Fidelity, how was it.  It is my first time using them.  We used Magic Vacation Title in the past.


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Fidelity was fine this was my first contract and I can’t say if one broker is better than another but they kept me informed when they needed to.  All I’ll say is my experience wasn’t great with First American and I’ll be using Mason next time.


----------



## fixerupper

Login info came in the middle of the night!

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/05/2020
Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020 
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 4/7/20
Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
Seller returned closing docs:??They still didn't have them a week ago.
Closing: 4/23
Deed recorded: 4/27
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/20
Points in account: 




fixerupper said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/05/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/7/20
> Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
> Seller returned closing docs:??They still didn't have them a week ago.
> Closing: 4/23
> Deed recorded: 4/27
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

pamkat1820 said:


> I know I sound like a baby at this point but come in already! I waited years to become a member we should have done this years ago! Now I just feel like some the Disney gods are laughing at me with a Vader laugh is all I hear!





Lorana said:


> I hear you!  I feel the same!


 NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## tawi

Anyone recently deal with TRCS title company? This is who is handling our contract.


----------



## pamkat1820

E2ME2 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!



The end is in sight!! Nothing yet on my end


----------



## Cg disney fan

supersnoop said:


> The wait after closing is even harder. Each step will try your patience.


 
The waiting is brutal. First contract is just about to close. both parties have all the documents and money in.. and now we wait some more.


----------



## Deswank

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/08/2020
Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing docs received:5/19/2020
Closing docs returned:5/20/2020 (mailed off!) Hopefully the seller doesn’t take too long.
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Noles235

Deswank said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing docs received:5/19/2020
> Closing docs returned:5/20/2020 (mailed off!) Hopefully the seller doesn’t take too long.
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Title company took 26 days to get you the closing documents from date of passing ROFR? Doesn’t seem like it should take that long.


----------



## Deswank

Noles235 said:


> Title company took 26 days to get you the closing documents from date of passing ROFR? Doesn’t seem like it should take that long.


Yup! I am not happy with them. I emailed at least twice a week to check too. If I have to do this again, I will go with Mason title. My seller is paying closing documents so I couldn’t change.


----------



## Anuhea35

Home: OKW
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/04/2020
Offer accepted: 04/04/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/27/2020
Closing docs received:5/15/2020
Closing docs returned:5/19/2020 (mailed)
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## pamkat1820

Deswank said:


> Yup! I am not happy with them. I emailed at least twice a week to check too. If I have to do this again, I will go with Mason title. My seller is paying closing documents so I couldn’t change.


 
we had the same issue with that title company!! Our agent with that company kept losing paper work, insisting she sent me documents that I never received, she would confirm receipt of a document then days would go by and nothing.

then I finally lost my mind when she says I’m waiting on you for xxx document, ya you confirmed receipt of that document 5 days ago. Never never never again!!!!

keep emailing them make sure they confirm they received stuff, follow up with them a day later! Be a pain because if not it just sits there for no reason


----------



## Lorana

Deswank said:


> Yup! I am not happy with them. I emailed at least twice a week to check too. If I have to do this again, I will go with Mason title. My seller is paying closing documents so I couldn’t change.





pamkat1820 said:


> we had the same issue with that title company!! Our agent with that company kept losing paper work, insisting she sent me documents that I never received, she would confirm receipt of a document then days would go by and nothing.
> 
> then I finally lost my mind when she says I’m waiting on you for xxx document, ya you confirmed receipt of that document 5 days ago. Never never never again!!!!
> 
> keep emailing them make sure they confirm they received stuff, follow up with them a day later! Be a pain because if not it just sits there for no reason


I also had similar problems with *** - losing paper work, asking me to send over documents I had already sent over, not informing me of status unless I asked.  I much, much prefer Mason Title - had great experiences with them on all my other contracts.


----------



## EM Lawrence

Home: Poly
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/21/2020
Offer accepted: 5/21/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## EM Lawrence

EM Lawrence said:


> Home: Poly
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/21/2020
> Offer accepted: 5/21/2020
> Sent to ROFR:
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Is this how this thread works? You come back and fill in the dates as they happen?


----------



## annachunt

Home: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/09/2020
Offer accepted: 04/09/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing docs received: 05/13/2020
Closing docs returned: 05/13/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 05/22/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Bonabee

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/15/2020
Offer accepted: 3/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/7/2020
Closing docs received: 4/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 4/28/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 5/3/2020
Closing:5/7/2020
Deed recorded: 5/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/03/2020
Offer accepted: 03/09/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/12/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/01/2020
Closing docs received: 04/18/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 04/28/2020
Deed recorded: 04/29/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/22/2020 WOOHOO!
Points in account: ?


----------



## badeacon

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/03/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/09/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/12/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/01/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/18/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/23/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 04/28/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/29/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/22/2020 WOOHOO!
> Points in account: ?


There use to be only a few days until points loaded, but not anymore. I'm still waiting for points to load after contract showed up on 5/15. Hopefully yours will be faster


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

badeacon said:


> There use to be only a few days until points loaded, but not anymore. I'm still waiting for points to load after contract showed up on 5/15. Hopefully yours will be faster



I hope so too! Email said 7-10 business days so I’m going to shoot for 2 weeks from now


----------



## fixerupper

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> I hope so too! Email said 7-10 business days so I’m going to shoot for 2 weeks from now



The last few people who posted were about four days. I am two days in, so I am
for next week.


----------



## ruzer28

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/03/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/09/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/12/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/01/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/18/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/23/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 04/28/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/29/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/22/2020 WOOHOO!
> Points in account: ?


Our deed was recorded on 4/28 so based on your timeline I’m hopeful that we’ll see the contract on our membership soon.


----------



## My3kids1989

How long after ROFR should I plan on having cash on hand for the closing? Are the funds typically sent with the closing docs?  Using *** FWIW -


----------



## DisneyEH1

Home: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/28/2020
Offer accepted: 2/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/19/2020
Closing docs received: 04/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/17/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 04/28/2020
Deed recorded: 04/30/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/22/2020  
Points in account: ?


----------



## DisneyEH1

My3kids1989 said:


> How long after ROFR should I plan on having cash on hand for the closing? Are the funds typically sent with the closing docs?  Using *** FWIW -


I sent my funds with the closing documents.  The day I received the closing documents, I went to the bank to get the cashier's check.


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

ruzer28 said:


> Our deed was recorded on 4/28 so based on your timeline I’m hopeful that we’ll see the contract on our membership soon.


Good luck!!!!!


----------



## My3kids1989

DisneyEH1 said:


> I sent my funds with the closing documents.  The day I received the closing documents, I went to the bank to get the cashier's check.



Thank you!!


----------



## pamkat1820

badeacon said:


> There use to be only a few days until points loaded, but not anymore. I'm still waiting for points to load after contract showed up on 5/15. Hopefully yours will be faster


I’m still waiting for an ID.... this is torture! I’m wondering if I should call


----------



## badeacon

pamkat1820 said:


> I’m still waiting for an ID.... this is torture! I’m wondering if I should call


I emailed administration and in 24 hours mine showed up in account. Not sure if that was reason but no harm in contacting them.


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Home: CCV
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS Inc.
Offer made: 05/02/2020
Offer accepted: 05/04/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/05/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Currently hoping ROFR passes in the next 2 weeks...


----------



## Ben@M1CK3Y

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: TRCS Inc.
Offer made: 05/16/2020
Offer accepted: 05/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Jetku

Home: AKV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 3/5/2020
Offer accepted: 3/5/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/6/2020
Passed ROFR: 3/25/2020
Closing docs received: 5/4/2020
Closing docs returned: 5/4/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/22/2020 (delayed closing)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This thread is showing me I need to have patience.

My resales broker has been fantastic though. I may be pushing them along a bit but everything has been same day/next day turnaround. Only delays were:
1. Initial closing date due to scheduled owner travel (that sadly got cancelled)
2. An extra delay of 12 days because I sent A regular check instead of certified since I didn’t want to go to the bank due to the pandemic


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/03/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/09/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/12/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/01/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/18/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/23/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 04/28/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/29/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/22/2020 WOOHOO!
> Points in account: ?



Points showed up this morning! 3 days after contract posted


----------



## badeacon

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> Points showed up this morning! 3 days after contract posted


Congratulations! but that kind of tics me off because my points have still not shown up after contract showing up in account on 5/15 form 4/23 deed recording. I guess I need to contact MS again.


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

badeacon said:


> Congratulations! but that kind of tics me off because my points have still not shown up after contract showing up in account on 5/15 form 4/23 deed recording. I guess I need to contact MS again.



I would definitely contact them again! I was surprised having it been a holiday weekend the points showed up so quickly.


----------



## Amanda Sam

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> Points showed up this morning! 3 days after contract posted



Question if you don’t mind! Is this a first contract or do you have multiple? I’ve closed on a second contract with a different home AND different UY... I have no idea what to expect lol. I don’t know if it shows up under my current login or if I have to go through getting an activation code etc... Just looking for some guidance!  congrats on your points showing up! Our deed was recorded on 5/5 so I’m still a bit behind you but can’t wait!


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

Amanda Sam said:


> Question if you don’t mind! Is this a first contract or do you have multiple? I’ve closed on a second contract with a different home AND different UY... I have no idea what to expect lol. I don’t know if it shows up under my current login or if I have to go through getting an activation code etc... Just looking for some guidance!  congrats on your points showing up! Our deed was recorded on 5/5 so I’m still a bit behind you but can’t wait!


This was my first contract so I don’t know what you should expect but from what I’ve seen I believe it will show up under your current account


----------



## badeacon

Amanda Sam said:


> Question if you don’t mind! Is this a first contract or do you have multiple? I’ve closed on a second contract with a different home AND different UY... I have no idea what to expect lol. I don’t know if it shows up under my current login or if I have to go through getting an activation code etc... Just looking for some guidance!  congrats on your points showing up! Our deed was recorded on 5/5 so I’m still a bit behind you but can’t wait!


It will show up under your account with a different member number.


----------



## Amanda Sam

badeacon said:


> It will show up under your account with a different member number.


Thank you! So no email from DVC? Just stalk my account? Lol!


----------



## DisneyEH1

DisneyEH1 said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/28/2020
> Offer accepted: 2/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/02/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/19/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/17/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/17/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 04/28/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/30/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/22/2020
> Points in account: ?


Points were in my account when I went to the website yesterday.  It only took two days from getting Membership ID (5/22 to 5/24).


----------



## Etron

First-time resale buyer here. I heard that Disney is sending out the membership number *via email* instead of traditional mail these days. Can anyone confirm that?

Home: OKW
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 04/14/2020
Offer accepted: 04/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing: 05/12/2020
Deed recorded: 05/12/2020


----------



## DisneyEH1

Etron said:


> First-time resale buyer here. I heard that Disney is sending out the membership number *via email* instead of traditional mail these days. Can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Home: OKW
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 04/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/17/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing: 05/12/2020
> Deed recorded: 05/12/2020


I received mine by email.


----------



## Etron

DisneyEH1 said:


> I received mine by email.



Thanks. How long did it take between closing and receiving the membership no by email? And then until the points were visible?


----------



## DisneyEH1

Etron said:


> Thanks. How long did it take between closing and receiving the membership no by email? And then until the points were visible?


From closing to membership ID was about 24 days and two days later points were loaded.


----------



## badeacon

DisneyEH1 said:


> From closing to membership ID was about 24 days and two days later points were loaded.


Did you call them to load the points? Mine have no loaded after 10 days for account to show up.


----------



## DisneyEH1

badeacon said:


> Did you call them to load the points? Mine have no loaded after 10 days for account to show up.


I did not have to call.   I anticipated it taking at least 10 business days so I was very surprised to see my points yesterday. I am sorry that your points haven't been loaded yet, I can imagine you are frustrated by the process.


----------



## fixerupper

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> Points showed up this morning! 3 days after contract posted





DisneyEH1 said:


> Points were in my account when I went to the website yesterday.  It only took two days from getting Membership ID (5/22 to 5/24).




   My membership access was available on the 20th, and still no points.


----------



## badeacon

Home: Copper Creek
Broker:Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: Feb. 7
Offer accepted: Feb. 7
Sent To ROFR: Feb.17
Passed ROFR: March 6
Closing Documents received and returned: April 6
Seller returned closing documents: April 21
Closing: I guess sometime between 4/21 and 23.
Deed recorded: April 23
Contract showing up in membership: May 15
Points in account: May 26

Lot of delays between various steps for me. 110 days between offer and points in account, by far longest resale experience. 
I emailed administration on 5/14 as to why contract not showing on account  and then contract showed up 5/15. I again emailed 5/25 as to why points not loaded and points showed up overnight.                     ?Coincidence ?


----------



## Etron

badeacon said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker:Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: Feb. 7
> Offer accepted: Feb. 7
> Sent To ROFR: Feb.17
> Passed ROFR: March 6
> Closing Documents received and returned: April 6
> Seller returned closing documents: April 21
> Closing: I guess sometime between 4/21 and 23.
> Deed recorded: April 23
> Contract showing up in membership: May 15
> Points in account: May 26
> 
> Lot of delays between various steps for me. 110 days between offer and points in account, by far longest resale experience.
> I emailed administration on 5/14 as to why contract not showing on account  and then contract showed up 5/15. I again emailed 5/25 as to why points not loaded and points showed up overnight.                     ?Coincidence ?



Thanks. You have been a member before buying that resale contract, correct?


----------



## badeacon

Etron said:


> Thanks. You have been a member before buying that resale contract, correct?


Yes , I was adding on to my membership.


----------



## justadreamaway77

badeacon said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker:Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: Feb. 7
> Offer accepted: Feb. 7
> Sent To ROFR: Feb.17
> Passed ROFR: March 6
> Closing Documents received and returned: April 6
> Seller returned closing documents: April 21
> Closing: I guess sometime between 4/21 and 23.
> Deed recorded: April 23
> Contract showing up in membership: May 15
> Points in account: May 26
> 
> Lot of delays between various steps for me. 110 days between offer and points in account, by far longest resale experience.
> I emailed administration on 5/14 as to why contract not showing on account  and then contract showed up 5/15. I again emailed 5/25 as to why points not loaded and points showed up overnight.                     ?Coincidence ?


I emailed them this morning and by 9:15am they were in my account! Not a coincidence! Very annoying since our dues are supposed to pay for these people so not much should have changed in their services to us!


----------



## pamkat1820

Whitneyleigh10 said:


> I would definitely contact them again! I was surprised having it been a holiday weekend the points showed up so quickly.


 
I’m so done! I’m on hold my wait time is 30 mins and I’m 13 mins in! I’m getting my ID today come hell or high water! April 2nd I started this process I’m tired of waiting I’m being a huge baby right now. I’m owning it and wearing it like a crown


----------



## pamkat1820

pamkat1820 said:


> I’m so done! I’m on hold my wait time is 30 mins and I’m 13 mins in! I’m getting my ID today come hell or high water! April 2nd I started this process I’m tired of waiting I’m being a huge baby right now. I’m owning it and wearing it like a crown


My bad February not April lol!


----------



## justadreamaway77

Home: SSR
Broker: **********
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 03/26/2020
Offer accepted: 03/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/14/2020
Closing docs received: 04/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/17/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 04/24/2020
Deed recorded: 04/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2020
Points in account: 5/26/2020

Finally wrapped up!


----------



## Vkothari916

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/08/2020
Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/21/2020
Closing docs received: 05/11/2020
Closing docs returned: 05/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 05/26/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Now begins the likely 1 month wait to get my points


----------



## Vkothari916

Vkothari916 said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/21/2020
> Closing docs received: 05/11/2020
> Closing docs returned: 05/18/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 05/26/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Now begins the likely 1 month wait to get my points


Can anyone direct me to the website where I can check if deed was recorded? TY


----------



## fixerupper

Vkothari916 said:


> Can anyone direct me to the website where I can check if deed was recorded? TY


 
I thonk this is it

https://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/


----------



## Cerigirl

Home: Polynesian
Broker: Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 05/05/2020
Offer accepted: 05/05/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/12/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Cerigirl

Home: Copper Creek
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS Inc.
Offer made: 
Offer accepted: 05/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Yep, I’ve got two small contracts (same UY) on the go!  We were owners before (2008-2010) but had to sell our points due to personal reasons.  Now we are in the position to be members again, does anyone know if -
We could get the same membership number from before?
Will Disney recognise we’ve two contracts purchased very closely and manage to put them on the same membership?  I hope they do!


----------



## ruzer28

pamkat1820 said:


> My bad February not April lol!


Any luck?


----------



## Whitneyleigh10

pamkat1820 said:


> I’m so done! I’m on hold my wait time is 30 mins and I’m 13 mins in! I’m getting my ID today come hell or high water! April 2nd I started this process I’m tired of waiting I’m being a huge baby right now. I’m owning it and wearing it like a crown


Good for you!!!!


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Home: BWV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
Offer made: 04/06/2020
Offer accepted: 04/06/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/16/2020
Closing docs received: 04/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 04/27/2020
Deed recorded: 04/27/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/18/2020
Points in account:  05/25/2020


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 04/20/2002
Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## RhodyKP

EatMoreVeg said:


> Home: BWV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffery C. Sweet
> Offer made: 04/06/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/06/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/8/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/16/2020
> Closing docs received: 04/17/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/23/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 04/27/2020
> Deed recorded: 04/27/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/18/2020
> Points in account:  05/25/2020


Holy cow that's a quick turnaround in the current climate.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker:Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: Feb. 7
> Offer accepted: Feb. 7
> Sent To ROFR: Feb.17
> Passed ROFR: March 6
> Closing Documents received and returned: April 6
> Seller returned closing documents: April 21
> Closing: I guess sometime between 4/21 and 23.
> Deed recorded: April 23
> Contract showing up in membership: May 15
> Points in account: May 26
> 
> Lot of delays between various steps for me. 110 days between offer and points in account, by far longest resale experience.
> I emailed administration on 5/14 as to why contract not showing on account  and then contract showed up 5/15. I again emailed 5/25 as to why points not loaded and points showed up overnight.                     ?Coincidence ?


Squeaky wheel gets the grease!  
You definitely topped me with 110 Days! 
91 was long enough, but I'm glad they finally posted for you!
When is your next stay planned?
ET


----------



## EatMoreVeg

RhodyKP said:


> Holy cow that's a quick turnaround in the current climate.



I know, right?? I think it spoiled me. But I definitely hit that sweet spot when Disney was pushing things through ROFR but before they started moving people to work remotely I think. I had a contract that I bought shortly after this that took four weeks through ROFR  The broker and title company were both excellent to work with also!


----------



## bwheeler319

Home: BLT
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/15/2020
Offer accepted: 04/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 05/02/2020
Closing docs received: 05/18/2020
Closing docs returned: 05/22/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 05/20/2020
Closing: 05/27/2020
Deed recorded: 05/27/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

We purchased our first BLT contract last year around the same time and had a much longer wait between the accepted offer and closing (the seller took well over a month to return the closing docs).  So far, we have been extremely pleased with the timing of everything with this one. Now to impatiently wait for our points to show!


----------



## fixerupper

OK what number/email are y'all using to get your points? Things are filling up now since the announcement.


----------



## annachunt

Home: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/09/2020
Offer accepted: 04/09/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing docs received: 05/13/2020
Closing docs returned: 05/13/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 05/22/2020
Closing: 05/25/2020
Deed recorded: 05/27/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## pamkat1820

ruzer28 said:


> Any luck?



I spoke with a very nice lady who gave me 2 emails to try, which I did. With out an ID she couldn’t help me everything says 2 weeks but I’m over a month out since my deed was recorded. I received an automated response but NOTHING yet from the emails I sent but nothing...

oh I did get an email today from DVC about how my vacation will be impacted in the near furniture that everyone got but I still don’t have an ID yet. So they some what consider me a member but not all the way??!! I’m so damn confused and lost my patience with all of this! I swear not sure I’m gonna buy resale again after all of this.


----------



## Deswank

annachunt said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/09/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/09/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/13/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing docs received: 05/13/2020
> Closing docs returned: 05/13/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 05/22/2020
> Closing: 05/25/2020
> Deed recorded: 05/27/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


This hurts my soul. We passed ROFR same day didn’t get closing documents till 6 days after you... ugh. My seller hasn’t returned yet either. Lol. I’m doing direct after this I don’t like waiting.


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Squeaky wheel gets the grease!
> You definitely topped me with 110 Days!
> 91 was long enough, but I'm glad they finally posted for you!
> When is your next stay planned?
> ET


Yeah , long process for me but have a feeling the one I have had in ROFR 4 weeks tomorrow may top this to get points in account. Maybe with announcement of Disney opening dates , they will staff MS more.
My next stay now is 1/29-2/5 at PVB and 2/5 -2/12 at CCV just when you are leaving if I remember correctly.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Yeah , long process for me but have a feeling the one I have had in ROFR 4 weeks tomorrow may top this to get points in account. Maybe with announcement of Disney opening dates , they will staff MS more.
> My next stay now is 1/29-2/5 at PVB and 2/5 -2/12 at CCV just when you are leaving if I remember correctly.


We will be leaving DVC on 2/1, but will still be in Orlando through 2/20 (Staying at Drury & Bonvoy after DVC)
Maybe we could cross paths while on-property between 1/29 & 2/1.


----------



## Jetku

Hoping someone can assist -

just trying to ensure my resale is proceeding as expected. The Deed was posted on closing day (5/22) on the OC registry. The Grantor is the reseller. There is no “notification” posted on the site with Disney as the Grantor. Is that something to be concerned about? This is our first resale but a friend with resale had both a “notification” with Disney as the grantor and the deed with the reseller as the Grantor.


----------



## pamkat1820

ahhhhhhhh well member service has responded to my email ya they supposedly sent my member ID on 4/28/20 along with my access code then. my deed was only recorded on 4/27/20 so we all know that is incorrect. They said to check my spam email for the access code because they can't resend the email they insist that was sent on the 28th. I have to call. I asked if they have lost their minds today! there is no way I am getting threw to member service today or any time soon. hahahhahha 

again 
so close but so far away!! 
ID with no Access code


----------



## Deswank

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/08/2020
Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing docs received:5/19/2020
Closing docs returned:5/20/2020 (mailed off!) Hopefully the seller doesn’t take too long.
Seller returned closing docs:?
Closing:5/28/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

wooo!! One step closer!!


----------



## E2ME2

Deswank said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing docs received:5/19/2020
> Closing docs returned:5/20/2020 (mailed off!) Hopefully the seller doesn’t take too long.
> Seller returned closing docs:?
> Closing:5/28/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> wooo!! One step closer!!


Yours is moving very quickly! Congrats!!


----------



## Deswank

E2ME2 said:


> Yours is moving very quickly! Congrats!!


Thanks. I’m really not cut out for the waiting, so feels like forever! Haha.


----------



## Michelle Sinnott

I am super excited, just made my first purchase. Let the waiting begin.

Home: SSR
Broker: BUY AND SELL DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/27/2020
Offer accepted: 05/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## annachunt

Deswank said:


> This hurts my soul. We passed ROFR same day didn’t get closing documents till 6 days after you... ugh. My seller hasn’t returned yet either. Lol. I’m doing direct after this I don’t like waiting.


To be fair, I have been very annoying and kept emailling the title company for updates.  In addition, we have been lucky with our sellers.  Good luck, I hope it sorts itself out soon.


----------



## Noles235

annachunt said:


> To be fair, I have been very annoying and kept emailling the title company for updates.  In addition, we have been lucky with our sellers.  Good luck, I hope it sorts itself out soon.





Deswank said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing docs received:5/19/2020
> Closing docs returned:5/20/2020 (mailed off!) Hopefully the seller doesn’t take too long.
> Seller returned closing docs:?
> Closing:5/28/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> wooo!! One step closer!!


I’m waiting on my sellers now. Have been told they are in no hurry to send in the paperwork. Even with the closures it’s not difficult to get a notary. Would have thought they would want their money, but I guess not.
Anyone know what happens if they don’t complete paperwork by the closing date?


----------



## badeacon

Noles235 said:


> I’m waiting on my sellers now. Have been told they are in no hurry to send in the paperwork. Even with the closures it’s not difficult to get a notary. Would have thought they would want their money, but I guess not.
> Anyone know what happens if they don’t complete paperwork by the closing date?


They would be considered in default and you would get your money back if you pursued it.


----------



## Amanda Sam

Home: OKW
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 03/05/2020
Offer accepted: 03/05/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/12/2020
Passed ROFR: Unknown
Closing docs received: 4/14/2020
Closing docs returned: 4/17/2020
Seller returned closing docs: unknown 
Closing: 05/01/2020
Deed recorded: 05/05/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Goodness. This wait for our new points is painstaking!  I check 100x a day and nothing yet.


----------



## badeacon

Amanda Sam said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 03/05/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/05/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/12/2020
> Passed ROFR: Unknown
> Closing docs received: 4/14/2020
> Closing docs returned: 4/17/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: unknown
> Closing: 05/01/2020
> Deed recorded: 05/05/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Goodness. This wait for our new points is painstaking!  I check 100x a day and nothing yet.


I would email administration ,I did and overnight contract showed up in account


----------



## Bonabee

Amanda Sam said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 03/05/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/05/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/12/2020
> Passed ROFR: Unknown
> Closing docs received: 4/14/2020
> Closing docs returned: 4/17/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: unknown
> Closing: 05/01/2020
> Deed recorded: 05/05/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Goodness. This wait for our new points is painstaking!  I check 100x a day and nothing yet.


Man, I was hopeful for any day now with a record date of 5/11, but seeing your 5/5 makes me think it'll be at least a week, if not more!


----------



## Amanda Sam

badeacon said:


> I would email administration ,I did and overnight contract showed up in account


I did today! I saw two email addresses in a prior post from April and sent an email first thing this morning lol... did they write you back at all or it just showed up?


----------



## badeacon

Amanda Sam said:


> I did today! I saw two email addresses in a prior post from April and sent an email first thing this morning lol... did they write you back at all or it just showed up?


Just showed up and then several days later received email.


----------



## Amanda Sam

badeacon said:


> Just showed up and then several days later received email.



Update: Email response rcvd from MA this morning. Stated hopefully transfer is complete by the end of the week and then 7-10 business days after that for points to be moved from the old owners to me.  Also said that I’ll be getting two emails before I can access this contract/points: club ID and then activation code (didn’t think this was happening since I’m an existing member but I guess I was wrong). I checked my dashboard just because I was hoping it might’ve showed up overnight lol and nothing. Longest wait everrrrrr. By the time this is said and done, it’ll have probably been a month from deed recorded to contract showing and even longer to pts in account. I have 2018 banked pts expiring on 11/30 so I was hoping to get them ASAP but nothing more I can do. Oh well!


----------



## Bonabee

I had emailed Disney's resale office because of the long wait since deed recording. They said because of covid they are running at 3.5 to 4 weeks instead of the usual 2 weeks  Thought some of my fellow waiters would appreciate the new time expectations.


----------



## Cg disney fan

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
First contract is closed and on the books with orange county as of this morning!!!!!!!! Can't wait for that first visit now!!!


Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/27/2020
Offer accepted: 03/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/14/2020
Closing docs received:5/13/2020
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:05/29/2020
Deed recorded:06/01/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

DVC Resale Market- They were great and easy to work with. I worked with Andy and his team. Always quick to respond and get things done for me.

Magic Vacation Title- They were great too. Angel was very helpful since it was harder to find a notary during covid times. pointed me the ups store.


----------



## Lorana

Cg disney fan said:


> Magic Vacation Title- They were great too. Angel was very helpful since it was harder to find a notary during covid times. pointed me the ups store.



Does *** require a notary for closing for buyers?


----------



## Cg disney fan

Bonabee said:


> I had emailed Disney's resale office because of the long wait since deed recording. They said because of covid they are running at 3.5 to 4 weeks instead of the usual 2 weeks  Thought some of my fellow waiters would appreciate the new time expectations.




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Contract just closed and that wait was horrible. This wait will be even more agonizing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonabee

Cg disney fan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Contract just closed and that wait was horrible. This wait will be even more agonizing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel your pain! We're still waiting, not so patiently


----------



## Michelle Sinnott

Update my contract was sent to Disney today, hope it doesn’t take long.


Home: SSR (100)
Broker: BUY AND SELL DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/27/2020
Offer accepted: 05/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/01/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## dbtex83

Michelle Sinnott said:


> Update my contract was sent to Disney today, hope it doesn’t take long.
> 
> 
> Home: SSR (100)
> Broker: BUY AND SELL DVC
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/27/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/01/2020
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Good luck with the contract purchase! You should join the party over on the ROFR thread while you're waiting to hear if you pass. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...ost-for-instructions-formatting-tool.3798344/


----------



## badeacon

Michelle Sinnott said:


> Update my contract was sent to Disney today, hope it doesn’t take long.
> 
> 
> Home: SSR (100)
> Broker: BUY AND SELL DVC
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/27/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/01/2020
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


As above. Join the waiting party. I am on day 34 in ROFR.


----------



## nickoley

Home: AKL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 4/8
Offer Accepted: 4/8
ROFR Sent: 4/18 (no, not a typo)
ROFR Passed: 5/1
Closing Documents Received: 5/26
Closing Documents Sent: 5/26
Funds Sent: 5/28
Seller Sent Closing Documents: <waiting>
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Member Number:
Account showing contract:
Points loaded: 

Crazy how long this all takes. I can close on a physical house at same pace this process takes.


----------



## DVC Flip

Lorana said:


> Does *** require a notary for closing for buyers?



Nope, we just closed on our contract with Magic Vacation and we did not have to notarize anything. Only our sellers needed to notarize. Can't speak to if this is different with a loan, but for a cash purchase there was no need


----------



## Deswank

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/08/2020
Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing docs received:5/19/2020
Closing docs returned:5/20/2020 (mailed off!) Hopefully the seller doesn’t take too long.
Seller returned closing docs:?
Closing:5/28/2020
Deed recorded:5/29/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Now just waiting for the email from Disney


----------



## bcuinohio

Bonabee said:


> I had emailed Disney's resale office because of the long wait since deed recording. They said because of covid they are running at 3.5 to 4 weeks instead of the usual 2 weeks  Thought some of my fellow waiters would appreciate the new time expectations.


Good to know. We closed about 3.5 weeks ago. Hopefully i will get an email soon.


----------



## jwinky

jwinky said:


> Me too!  Day 72 on my AUL contract and waiting on seller to return closing docs.  I should ask for interest earned while the title company holding my funds.



I'm happy to report I can finally see my contract.  No points loaded, but not too concern since it was stripped contract.
From offer to account showing new contract:  113 days


----------



## Amanda Sam

jwinky said:


> I'm happy to report I can finally see my contract.  No points loaded, but not too concern since it was stripped contract.
> From offer to account showing new contract:  113 days


Me too! Finally!!!! It’s been forever lol. Now I just need those 2018 banked points so I can get another trip on the books!


----------



## Lorana

Woo!  Just sent off to ROFR.  So happy about this deal.  

That said, I may need an intervention...

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) - 100 points
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 05/29/2020
Offer accepted: 05/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## fixerupper

I've sent two emails, but points finally showed up today! Offer to points:89 days. (Feels like longer!)
Now to decide if I want to try to squeeze in a trip before the banked points expire in August...

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 03/05/2020
Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
Closing docs received: 4/7/20
Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
Seller returned closing docs:??They still didn't have them a week ago.
Closing: 4/23
Deed recorded: 4/27
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/20
Points in account:6/2/2020





fixerupper said:


> Login info came in the middle of the night!
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/05/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/7/20
> Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
> Seller returned closing docs:??They still didn't have them a week ago.
> Closing: 4/23
> Deed recorded: 4/27
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/20
> Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

fixerupper said:


> I've sent two emails, but points finally showed up today! Offer to points:89 days. (Feels like longer!)
> Now to decide if I want to try to squeeze in a trip before the banked points expire in August...
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 03/05/2020
> Offer accepted: 03/06/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/7/20
> Closing docs returned: 4/8/20
> Seller returned closing docs:??They still didn't have them a week ago.
> Closing: 4/23
> Deed recorded: 4/27
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/20
> Points in account:6/2/2020


Congrats! And Welcome Home!

This makes me sad realizing how long it likely is before my current contract comes through... I really hope it picks up again soon.


----------



## bcuinohio

Lorana said:


> Does *** require a notary for closing for buyers?


As a a buyer, I did not need to get the closing forms notarized.  I was told that you did not need to notarize if you were not financing,


----------



## pamkat1820

pamkat1820 said:


> Home : Boardwalk Villas
> Broker : DVC Resale Market
> Title company: Magical Vacation Title
> Offer made: February 16
> Offer accepted: February 17
> Sent to ROFR February 20
> Passed ROFR: March 6
> 
> Closing documents received: March 24
> Returned :March 28
> Seller returned documents:?
> 
> Requested funding: was told April 6 actually done April 22
> Closing: April 23
> Deed recorded: April 27
> Contract showing membership : May 28th (emailed member services) called for access code
> Points in account: June 2 (11 pm) !!
> 
> finally done!!!
> 
> My crazy timeline....



We are officially done!!


----------



## My3kids1989

Has anyone actually gone to the title company to take payment and sign paperwork? Or is it always just done via mail and email?


----------



## bcuinohio

My3kids1989 said:


> Has anyone actually gone to the title company to take payment and sign paperwork? Or is it always just done via mail and email?


The title company emailed us the forms in pdf form.  We signed the forms and returned to title company.  They provided a fedex label to send the forms back. I also put the bank check in with the paperwork.


----------



## Anuhea35

Home: OKW
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/04/2020
Offer accepted: 04/04/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/27/2020
Closing docs received:5/15/2020
Closing docs returned:5/19/2020 (mailed)
Seller returned closing docs:5/24/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded: 6/4/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Thank goodness Im not in a rush LOL


----------



## heapmaster

Currently for contracts that started in May look to be taking more then 30 days for ROFR, at least mine is.

Update: mine took 43 days.


----------



## donald&daisy

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Broker: DVC Shop Resales
Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
Offer made: 4/18/20
Offer accepted: 4/18/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/20/20
Passed ROFR: 5/18/20
Closing docs received: 5/27/20
Closing docs returned: 5/30/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 6/4/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Well things moved fast for us after we passed ROFR.  I was a little leery of the title company because I had read one negative review, but our broker assured that they handled the majority of their closings.  Everyone was super easy to work with.  No issues; I confirmed that the deed had been recorded today, so now I guess we just wait to get a letter from Disney.  This is our first contract!


----------



## Hazy27

Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 5/30/20
Offer accepted: 5/31/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

…and the wait begins


----------



## Lorana

Hazy27 said:


> Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 5/30/20
> Offer accepted: 5/31/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> …and the wait begins


Good luck!  And good choice (BRV is my first home, so I approve of your choice  )


----------



## RachStu

Did I read correctly that it’s currently taking five weeks from deed recording to points showing up in your accounts? We recorded our deed on 1 June. I’ve been checking all week to see if the contract has been added as the title company said it’s usually added in 4-7days and that points usually show in 7-10 days. If it takes five weeks or longer then we will be cutting it close to our banking window of 31 July!


----------



## Amanda Sam

RachStu said:


> Did I read correctly that it’s currently taking five weeks from deed recording to points showing up in your accounts? We recorded our deed on 1 June. I’ve been checking all week to see if the contract has been added as the title company said it’s usually added in 4-7days and that points usually show in 7-10 days. If it takes five weeks or longer then we will be cutting it close to our banking window of 31 July!



Our deed was recorded with OC on 5/5 so I’m at 32 days from recording with no points yet. Our contract showed up on Tuesday, but no points in my account yet. And my contract has plenty that have to be used by 11/30/20 lol so I’d know if they were there. Someone else who recently closed had their pts appear 6 days after contract appeared so I’m hoping for tomorrow, but not holding my breath.


----------



## RachStu

Amanda Sam said:


> Our deed was recorded with OC on 5/5 so I’m at 32 days from recording with no points yet. Our contract showed up on Tuesday, but no points in my account yet. And my contract has plenty that have to be used by 11/30/20 lol so I’d know if they were there. Someone else who recently closed had their pts appear 6 days after contract appeared so I’m hoping for tomorrow, but not holding my breath.



Oh dear, I should have asked the Seller to bank the points for me. I’m assuming it will be too late for that now.


----------



## MouseOfCards

Amanda Sam said:


> Our deed was recorded with OC on 5/5 so I’m at 32 days from recording with no points yet. Our contract showed up on Tuesday, but no points in my account yet. And my contract has plenty that have to be used by 11/30/20 lol so I’d know if they were there. Someone else who recently closed had their pts appear 6 days after contract appeared so I’m hoping for tomorrow, but not holding my breath.


Ours was recorded on 5/8 - it is now 30 days later and the contract still hasn't shown up in our account. Have emailed member admin a couple of times. Never expected this long and frustrating wait!


----------



## MouseOfCards

RachStu said:


> Oh dear, I should have asked the Seller to bank the points for me. I’m assuming it will be too late for that now.


If you think you might get the points after your banking window closes, then you might contact your broker about this. We did - our broker reached out to the seller and came back to confirm that the seller banked the points a few days before our window closed.


----------



## Amanda Sam

MouseOfCards said:


> Ours was recorded on 5/8 - it is now 30 days later and the contract still hasn't shown up in our account. Have emailed member admin a couple of times. Never expected this long and frustrating wait!



Same! I emailed MA just once- last Saturday- and they responded last Monday saying my contract should appear by the end of last week (showed up Tuesday afternoon) and then points would follow in an additional 7-10 business days. I wasn’t exactly expecting THIS much of a wait on the back end. My contract is loaded so I have banked points that’ll expire 11/30/20 which would normally not be too awful, but since so many UYs had their expiration extended until 11/30 based on points used during the closure everyone is grabbing anything they can find. Not to mention, riviera and Jambo availability zeroed out for the rest of 2020 last week so another layer of complexity lol. We already have November 2020 bookings for Disney, but I plan to shuffle some of my new points for some bigger rooms, different resorts, etc since they have to be used anyway.


----------



## Becky19

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer made: 4/23/20
Offer accepted: 4/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/24/20
Passed ROFR: 5/19.20
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

It's been almost 3 weeks since we passed ROFR and was hoping to have closing docs by now. This is our first contract though so unsure how long the process should take. Our 7 month window for a February trip opens on 7th July but I don't think we'll have points in our account by then


----------



## E2ME2

Anuhea35 said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/04/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/04/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/15/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/27/2020
> Closing docs received:5/15/2020
> Closing docs returned:5/19/2020 (mailed)
> Seller returned closing docs:5/24/2020
> Closing:
> Deed recorded: 6/4/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Thank goodness Im not in a rush LOL


Wow - you got through ROFR in 12 Days 
Congratulations!


----------



## ToddlerMom311

Home: Poly
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 4/17/20
Offer accepted: 4/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/20
Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Cruz85

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: DVC Shop, LLC
Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC 
Offer made: 4/14/20
Offer accepted: 4/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/17/20
Passed ROFR: went to closing w/out hearing back from ROFR 
Closing docs received: 5/28/20
Closing docs returned: 5/29/20 (electronically)
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 6/4/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This is our first contract so we’re waiting on getting our member number in the next few weeks and getting that set up. And then hopefully not too long after we will have our points and can book our first trip.


----------



## Bonabee

Finally have membership showing!! 27 days between deed recording and membership showing.  Longer wait than ROFR! Fingers crossed for points soon!


----------



## MouseOfCards

Bonabee said:


> Finally have membership showing!! 27 days between deed recording and membership showing.  Longer wait than ROFR! Fingers crossed for points soon!


Congratulations. We're on day 31 since deed recording, and still don't see contract in our account!


----------



## BuzzyBelle

MouseOfCards said:


> Congratulations. We're on day 31 since deed recording, and still don't see contract in our account!


We are on Day 28.  This is the longest we have ever waited just for the contract to show.


----------



## Bonabee

MouseOfCards said:


> Congratulations. We're on day 31 since deed recording, and still don't see contract in our account!


----------



## Bonabee

I think ROFR is taking just as long now, and that seems to typically be 2 weeks or so. The waiting is terrible! And they swear things are processed in the order received, but there seems to be somr wiggle room on that


----------



## MouseOfCards

Yesterday, the contract finally showed up in our account - 32 days after the deed recorded. Now to wait another 7-10 business days for the points to show. (So frustrating!)


----------



## Bonabee

It really is! We're hoping to get points before our 7 months hits and we lose resort advantage. 5 days...tick tock!


----------



## Amanda Sam

MouseOfCards said:


> Yesterday, the contract finally showed up in our account - 32 days after the deed recorded. Now to wait another 7-10 business days for the points to show. (So frustrating!)


Our contract appeared on 6/2 and still no points in our account yet!  first world problems, I know, but the wait is awful!


----------



## Amanda Sam

Home: OKW
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 03/05/2020
Offer accepted: 03/05/2020
Sent to ROFR: 03/12/2020
Passed ROFR: Unknown
Closing docs received: 4/14/2020
Closing docs returned: 4/17/2020
Seller returned closing docs: unknown 
Closing: 05/01/2020
Deed recorded: 05/05/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/2/2020
Points in account: 6/10/2020

I had to just say it out loud apparently for the points to come in!  booked 5 nights at poly and blt for our November trip- can’t wait to head back home!


----------



## nicstress

Home: Copper Creek 
Broker: DVC Shop
Title Company: *TRCS, Inc.*
Offer made: 4/19/20
Offer accepted: 4/19/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/21/20
Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Bonabee

Amanda Sam said:


> Our contract appeared on 6/2 and still no points in our account yet!  first world problems, I know, but the wait is awful!


This makes me so sad


----------



## MouseOfCards

Bonabee said:


> This makes me so sad


Me, too.


----------



## heapmaster

nicstress said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: DVC Shop
> Title Company: *TRCS, Inc.*
> Offer made: 4/19/20
> Offer accepted: 4/19/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/21/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


This doesnt look good... i'm at day 36 of ROFR. With this that means sometime towards end of June just to pass ROFR.


----------



## Jon84

Hey all, first timers here, lets see how this goes!!

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 8 June 2020
Offer accepted: 8 June 2020
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Just wanted to mention that I got my final closing docs from Magic Vacation Title for a contract that closed in early May, and I will say that they give a nice presentation of their final docs -- a nice Disney themed folder, etc.  All my other closing docs were just a print out of the final documents folded up into an envelope.


----------



## nicstress

heapmaster said:


> This doesnt look good... i'm at day 36 of ROFR. With this that means sometime towards end of June just to pass ROFR.


It has been very slow. I saw a handful go before mine that were submitted afterwards but mine also had 2 revisions. One for a typo and one for Disney wanting to move points around. Which in a way helped me (and them) because I ended up with less use or lose points for 2019 UY and full points for 2020 and beyond. I feel like the closing process will also be twice as long too so I will keep my patience hat on!!!


----------



## ToddlerMom311

ToddlerMom311 said:


> Home: Poly
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 4/17/20
> Offer accepted: 4/21/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/27/20
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
> Closing docs received:  6/9/20
> Closing docs returned: 6/10/20
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Closing docs returned yesterday.  Baby steps...


----------



## nickoley

Home: AKL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 4/8
Offer Accepted: 4/8
ROFR Sent: 4/18 (no, not a typo)
ROFR Passed: 5/1
Closing Documents Received: 5/26
Closing Documents Sent: 5/26
Funds Sent: 5/28
Seller Sent Closing Documents: ?
Closing: had to inquire and received email on 6/11 they already did...?
Deed Recorded: 6/10
Member Number:
Account showing contract:
Points loaded: 

Imagining it's likely another 30 days before I have a member number and points showing. All in all, I'm guessing I trend with average of Fidelity/First American taking around 90 days normally.


----------



## My3kids1989

Received my closing docs but I need a notary and two witeness’ not related to me at the same time? Any suggestions?


----------



## badeacon

My3kids1989 said:


> Received my closing docs but I need a notary and two witeness’ not related to me at the same time? Any suggestions?


Go to UPS store. They have notary and will have employees witness.


----------



## My3kids1989

badeacon said:


> Go to UPS store. They have notary and will have employees witness.


Thank you, I wonder if ours will have enough people. Maybe I can talk a stranger into it if not.


----------



## badeacon

Mine had enough people and I live in town of 5,000 ,so I think you will be fine.


----------



## karalecia26

My3kids1989 said:


> Thank you, I wonder if ours will have enough people. Maybe I can talk a stranger into it if not.



when we closed in April at our local UPs store there was only 2 employees in there but there was another customer that was in the store also and she witnessed for our 2nd one when we asked and she was really nice about It and was excited to be able to do it for us.


----------



## MinnieSueB

ToddlerMom311 said:


> Closing docs returned yesterday.  Baby steps...


I am right there with you almost exactly & with 1st American as well.  1st contract & this takes a ton of patience!


----------



## Diswizard

My3kids1989 said:


> Received my closing docs but I need a notary and two witeness’ not related to me at the same time? Any suggestions?


Try your local bank.  Worked for us.


----------



## Jetku

Home: AKV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 3/5/2020
Offer accepted: 3/5/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/6/2020
Passed ROFR: 3/25/2020
Closing docs received: 5/4/2020
Closing docs returned: 5/4/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/22/2020 (delayed closing)
Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

My goodness this process is slow. I was good for the first two weeks waiting for the contract to show, but am now checking 2+ times daily.

Originally this was a slam dunk to be able to modify my August 8 reservation before the 31 day mark. Now?


----------



## Bonabee

Jetku said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 3/5/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/5/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/6/2020
> Passed ROFR: 3/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 5/4/2020
> Closing docs returned: 5/4/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 5/22/2020 (delayed closing)
> Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> My goodness this process is slow. I was good for the first two weeks waiting for the contract to show, but am now checking 2+ times daily.
> 
> Originally this was a slam dunk to be able to modify my August 8 reservation before the 31 day mark. Now?


It seems to be taking about a month from deed recording to membership showing in your dvc account, then another week or so for points to show. Hopefully you're fine for August!


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Jetku said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 3/5/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/5/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/6/2020
> Passed ROFR: 3/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 5/4/2020
> Closing docs returned: 5/4/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 5/22/2020 (delayed closing)
> Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> My goodness this process is slow. I was good for the first two weeks waiting for the contract to show, but am now checking 2+ times daily.
> 
> Originally this was a slam dunk to be able to modify my August 8 reservation before the 31 day mark. Now?


Where  do you check to see if your contract shows up? our deed also was recorded on 5/22.


----------



## Bonabee

4ParkFamily said:


> Where  do you check to see if your contract shows up? our deed also was recorded on 5/22.


There are several places it will show, but I check under My Profile or My Vacation Points.


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Bonabee said:


> There are several places it will show, but I check under My Profile or My Vacation Points.


Is that on the Disney vacation club website? to log in it needs a club ID and activation code which I have not gotten yet.


----------



## Bonabee

4ParkFamily said:


> Is that on the Disney vacation club website? to log in it needs a club ID and activation code which I have not gotten yet.


Oh! That's for existing owners adding on.  If you're new, you'll get an email from Disney with all your info. Either way they send an email, but sometimes you can see it in your profile, if you have one,  before the email arrives


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Bonabee said:


> Oh! That's for existing owners adding on.  If you're new, you'll get an email from Disney with all your info. Either way they send an email, but sometimes you can see it in your profile, if you have one,  before the email arrives


Thanks, I thought you found a secret portal!


----------



## Bonabee

4ParkFamily said:


> Thanks, I thought you found a secret portal!


If I had that kind of power, I'd have had points in account weeks ago!


----------



## Jnivek

Home: BWV
Broker: THE TIMESHARE STORE
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/29/2020
Offer accepted: 04/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/02/2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## JessP81

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 3/28/20
Offer Accepted: 3/29/20
Sent to ROFR: 3/31/20
Passed ROFR:  4/23/20
Closing Docs received: 5/1/20
Closing Docs Returned: 5/4/20
Seller Returned Closing docs: unknown
Closing: 5/12/20
Deed Recorded: 5/14/20
Contract Showing on Membership:  6/12/20
Points in Account:


----------



## JoshF

Home: Aulani
Broker: Fidelity Real Estate
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
Offer made: 6/9/20
Offer accepted: 6/9/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/9/20
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This is my first DVC purchase.  I hope it works out!


----------



## E2ME2

JoshF said:


> Home: Aulani
> Broker: Fidelity Real Estate
> Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
> Offer made: 6/9/20
> Offer accepted: 6/9/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/9/20
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> This is my first DVC purchase.  I hope it works out!


Wait a minute; offered/accepted/sent to ROFR all in the same day?
INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## karalecia26

E2ME2 said:


> Wait a minute; offered/accepted/sent to ROFR all in the same day?
> INCONCEIVABLE!



I know it seems crazy with everything right now! Ours was offered and accepted on same day and sent the next day!  We were right at the beginning of everything happening and everything went really quick for us.  I feel bad for everyone that is taking forever!  From offer to points it was 60 days for us.


----------



## Bonabee

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/15/2020
Offer accepted: 3/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/7/2020
Closing docs received: 4/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 4/28/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 5/3/2020
Closing:5/7/2020
Deed recorded: 5/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/8
Points in account:6/15/2020

Finally! And just in the nick of time to make our January reservation!


----------



## E2ME2

Bonabee said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/15/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/15/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/21/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/7/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/22/2020
> Closing docs returned: 4/28/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/3/2020
> Closing:5/7/2020
> Deed recorded: 5/11/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/8
> Points in account:6/15/2020
> 
> Finally! And just in the nick of time to make our January reservation!


Awesome - We'll be in WDW Jan 3-Feb 1, so "See Ya Real Soon"  
ET


----------



## JoshF

E2ME2 said:


> Wait a minute; offered/accepted/sent to ROFR all in the same day?
> INCONCEIVABLE!


That's how I roll


----------



## jamier2

JoshF said:


> Broker: Fidelity Real Estate
> Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
> Offer made: 6/9/20
> Offer accepted: 6/9/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6//9/20



I’m using same broker and title company but it went way slower. Took 8 days from accepted offer to ROFR and both the seller and us sent docs back quickly.

Probably doesn't matter now that ROFR has slowed down so much.


----------



## holyrita

jamier2 said:


> I’m using same broker and title company but it went way slower. Took 8 days from accepted offer to ROFR and both the seller and us sent docs back quickly.
> 
> Probably doesn't matter now that ROFR has slowed down so much.


Same here  In hindsight, at least for me, the extra 2 days they took to send to ROFR doesn't matter when you wind up waiting nearly 2 months to hear back


----------



## heapmaster

JoshF said:


> That's how I roll


Ours would have all been the same day too if the contract would have included banking the points, but had to wait over the weekend to get the contract redone and signed.


----------



## MinnieSueB

E2ME2 said:


> Wait a minute; offered/accepted/sent to ROFR all in the same day?
> INCONCEIVABLE!


AND it's a Fidelity!


----------



## Jon84

Update-  Now to wait!!!


Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 8 June 2020
Offer accepted: 8 June 2020
*Sent to ROFR: 15 June 2020*
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Jnivek

Home: BWV
Broker: THE TIMESHARE STORE
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/29/2020
Offer accepted: 04/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/16/2020
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Becky19

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/23/20
Offer accepted: 4/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/24/20
Passed ROFR: 5/19/20
Closing docs received: 06/08/20
Closing docs returned: 06/09/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 06/16/20
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Closed today! We're slowly getting there. My 7 month window opens in 20 days, so I'm a little disappointed that I probably won't have my points by then. But this is our first contract and we're just so pleased it's finally happening.


----------



## nicstress

nicstress said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: DVC Shop www.*******.com
> Title Company: *TRCS, Inc.*
> Offer made: 4/19/20
> Offer accepted: 4/19/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/21/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Home: Copper Creek
Broker: DVC Shop www.*******.com
Title Company: *TRCS, Inc.*
Offer made: 4/19/20
Offer accepted: 4/19/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/21/20
Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
Closing docs received: 6/16/20
Closing docs returned: 6/16/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## EatMoreVeg

EatMoreVeg said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Title Company
> Offer made: 04/20/2002
> Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Updating:
Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 04/20/2002
Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
*Closing docs received: 06/08/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/09/2020*
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Feels like molasses!


----------



## heapmaster

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 5/1
Offer Accepted: 5/1
ROFR Sent: 5/5
ROFR Passed: 6/17 (43 days)
Closing Documents Received:
Closing Documents Sent:
Funds Sent:
Seller Sent Closing Documents:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Member Number:
Account showing contract:
Points loaded:


----------



## Isabelle12345

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 6/12
Offer Accepted: 6/12
ROFR Sent: 6/13
ROFR Passed: 
Closing Documents Received:
Closing Documents Sent:
Funds Sent:
Seller Sent Closing Documents:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Member Number:
Account showing contract:
Points loaded:


----------



## eccobleu

Home: VGF
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/20
Offer accepted: 4/30/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/1/20
Passed ROFR: 6/16/20
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## jamier2

Home: PVB
Broker: Fidelity Real Estate
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
Offer made: 5/11/20
Offer accepted: 5/12/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/18/20
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## MinnieSueB

1st contract - many of you have commented that DVC emailed your info to you, but below is what my title company emailed me:

"Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the transfer. The points can take 7-10 business days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer.

Disney will provide you a welcome letter within 30 days by regular mail once the Transfer is completed.

The Owner’s Policy, Recorded Deed and Closing Reserve refund will go out by regular mail within 1-2 business days."

So I guess we are stuck with snail mail?


----------



## EatMoreVeg

MinnieSueB said:


> 1st contract - many of you have commented that DVC emailed your info to you, but below is what my title company emailed me:
> 
> "Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the transfer. The points can take 7-10 business days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer.
> 
> Disney will provide you a welcome letter within 30 days by regular mail once the Transfer is completed.
> 
> The Owner’s Policy, Recorded Deed and Closing Reserve refund will go out by regular mail within 1-2 business days."
> 
> So I guess we are stuck with snail mail?



I never received anything physical in the mail when I was a new owner buying resale. I just received two emails. One with an activation code and one with my member number. It took probably 3-4 weeks though? It was right at the beginning of COVID so I’m not sure if that timeline will be better or worse at this point!


----------



## MinnieSueB

EatMoreVeg said:


> I never received anything physical in the mail when I was a new owner buying resale. I just received two emails. One with an activation code and one with my member number. It took probably 3-4 weeks though? It was right at the beginning of COVID so I’m not sure if that timeline will be better or worse at this point!


OK - thanks!  I suppose the title company you used gave DVC your email address?  I've replied back to the title company asking the question.


----------



## DisneyPB

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer made: 4/30/20
Offer accepted: 4/30/20
Sent to ROFR: 05/05/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## EatMoreVeg

MinnieSueB said:


> OK - thanks!  I suppose the title company you used gave DVC your email address?  I've replied back to the title company asking the question.



Yes, I think it was submitted with the paperwork! There was a form I filled out called “New Owner Membership set up” where you put your contact details


----------



## iflyjetzzz

Diswizard said:


> Try your local bank.  Worked for us.



I have a Wells Fargo checking account.  Notary services are free for me at any of their branches with a notary … most branches have a notary on staff.


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Home: Polynesian
Broker: DVC Shop
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 5/3/20
Offer accepted: 5/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 05/4/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Home: Copper Creek
Broker: DVC Shop
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 4/24/20
Offer accepted: 4/24/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/26/20
Passed ROFR: 6/9/20
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

This has a delayed closing date of 12-1-20.  Wanted to go ahead and post here to remind myself of these dates later.


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

Home: Copper Creek
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/4/20
Offer accepted: 5/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/6/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Yes this is 3 contracts.  This is what happens when a person named cubbiefan doesn't have any baseball to distract him!


----------



## BrianR

Sounds like Cubbie is having a party at a Copper Creek Cabin sometime soon whenever baseball starts back up.  I'll bring the beer!


----------



## Cubbiefan1734

BrianR said:


> Sounds like Cubbie is having a party at a Copper Creek Cabin sometime soon whenever baseball starts back up.  I'll bring the beer!



That's a deal!


----------



## Lorana

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

(38 days sent to passed; 41 days total)


----------



## ToddlerMom311

Home: Poly
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/17/20
Offer accepted: 4/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/20
Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
Closing docs received: 6/9/20
Closing docs returned: 6/10/20
Seller returned closing docs: 6/15/20
Closing: 6/17/20
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


*Making Progress!*


----------



## dulyon

Home: Boardwalk Villa (BVW)
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/09/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## JessP81

We are finally done with all the waiting and have our first trip using our points booked!

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 3/28/20
Offer Accepted: 3/29/20
Sent to ROFR: 3/31/20
Passed ROFR: 4/23/20
Closing Docs received: 5/1/20
Closing Docs Returned: 5/4/20
Seller Returned Closing docs: unknown
Closing: 5/12/20
Deed Recorded: 5/14/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/12/20
Points in Account: 6/16/20


----------



## Jetku

JessP81 said:


> We are finally done with all the waiting and have our first trip using our points booked!
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 3/28/20
> Offer Accepted: 3/29/20
> Sent to ROFR: 3/31/20
> Passed ROFR: 4/23/20
> Closing Docs received: 5/1/20
> Closing Docs Returned: 5/4/20
> Seller Returned Closing docs: unknown
> Closing: 5/12/20
> Deed Recorded: 5/14/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/12/20
> Points in Account: 6/16/20



Congrats!! I just chatted membership today since it's been FOUR WEEKS since closing (yes, I know I am being impatient, so I tried to balance it with kindness), and they told me it could take 4-8 weeks since they are closed...!

My deed was recorded in 5/22, so if I'm on your schedule, I should have the contract finally showing on my membership by EOD Monday...! That gives me hope - would be amazing if points were loaded before next weekend.


----------



## My3kids1989

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 4/25/2020
Offer Accepted: 4/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/2020
Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
Closing Docs received: 6/11/20
Closing Docs Returned: 6/19/20
Seller Returned Closing docs:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in Account:

I feel like it took me way to long to return the docs after all of the waiting, but the two witness notary thing was actually not easy. Maybe I need more friends haha - UPS store told me I needed my own witness’ and we had to have an appointment.


----------



## Pixie0117

Jetku said:


> Congrats!! I just chatted membership today since it's been FOUR WEEKS since closing (yes, I know I am being impatient, so I tried to balance it with kindness), and they told me it could take 4-8 weeks since they are closed...!
> 
> My deed was recorded in 5/22, so if I'm on your schedule, I should have the contract finally showing on my membership by EOD Monday...! That gives me hope - would be amazing if points were loaded before next weekend.


Our deeds were recorded on the same day!! I am trying to be patient, but it's not working. I agree that Monday should be our day (fingers crossed)!


----------



## JessP81

Jetku said:


> Congrats!! I just chatted membership today since it's been FOUR WEEKS since closing (yes, I know I am being impatient, so I tried to balance it with kindness), and they told me it could take 4-8 weeks since they are closed...!
> 
> My deed was recorded in 5/22, so if I'm on your schedule, I should have the contract finally showing on my membership by EOD Monday...! That gives me hope - would be amazing if points were loaded before next weekend.


  Good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Almost there!!!!  Maybe with the DVC office opening tomorrow, this will go a little quicker!

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/16/2020
Offer accepted: 04/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
Passed ROFR:  05/28/2020
Closing docs received: 06/09/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 06/17/2020
Deed recorded: 06/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## heapmaster

MinnieSueB said:


> Almost there!!!!  Maybe with the DVC office opening tomorrow, this will go a little quicker!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/17/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
> Passed ROFR:  05/28/2020
> Closing docs received: 06/09/2020
> Closing docs returned: 06/10/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: 06/17/2020
> Deed recorded: 06/17/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Is it confirmed the DVC office is opening tomorrow?


----------



## Deswank

MinnieSueB said:


> Almost there!!!!  Maybe with the DVC office opening tomorrow, this will go a little quicker!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/17/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
> Passed ROFR:  05/28/2020
> Closing docs received: 06/09/2020
> Closing docs returned: 06/10/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: 06/17/2020
> Deed recorded: 06/17/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


We closed 5/29- I emailed Disney and they received our information on 6/1 and they told me 3.5-4 weeks behind right now. That was on 6/18 so I hope it goes faster.


----------



## MinnieSueB

heapmaster said:


> Is it confirmed the DVC office is opening tomorrow?


My understanding is that they are to open with DVC resorts.


----------



## heapmaster

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 5/1
Offer Accepted: 5/1
ROFR Sent: 5/5
ROFR Passed: 6/17 (43 days)
Closing Documents Received: 6/22
Closing Documents Sent: 6/22
Funds Sent: 6/22
Seller Sent Closing Documents: 
Closing: 
Deed Recorded: 
Member Number: 
Account showing contract: 
Points loaded:


----------



## tawi

Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: TRCS, Inc
Offer made: 4/21/20
Offer accepted: 4/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/22/20
Passed ROFR: 5/19/20
Closing docs received: 05/27/20
Closing docs returned: 05/27/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 06/08/20
Deed recorded:06/08/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Patiently waiting on our points to be added!


----------



## Jacie

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 4/11/2020
Offer Accepted: 4/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 4/23/2020
Closing Docs received: 5/20/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 6/1/2020
Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/4/2020
Closing: 6/5/2020
Deed Recorded: 6/8/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
Points in Account: 8/8/2020


I'm feeling so impatient right now! I really want to book a spring break trip! We passed ROFR super fast and everything kind of sloooooowed down from there.


----------



## Anuhea35

Jacie said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 4/11/2020
> Offer Accepted: 4/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 4/23/2020
> Closing Docs received: 5/20/2020
> Closing Docs Returned: 6/1/2020
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/4/2020
> Closing: 6/5/2020
> Deed Recorded: 6/8/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so impatient right now! I really want to book a spring break trip! We passed ROFR super fast and everything kind of sloooooowed down from there.




My timeline is right there with yours.  Fast ROFR but now everything else has stopped.  Also have my deed recorded on 6/8 and nothing yet.  Hopefully we get them soon!


----------



## Jetku

Pixie0117 said:


> Our deeds were recorded on the same day!! I am trying to be patient, but it's not working. I agree that Monday should be our day (fingers crossed)!



So much for yesterday...! Still waiting here.


----------



## Jnivek

Home: BWV
Broker: THE TIMESHARE STORE
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/29/2020
Offer accepted: 04/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/16/2020
Closing docs received: 06/23/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Jacie said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 4/11/2020
> Offer Accepted: 4/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 4/23/2020
> Closing Docs received: 5/20/2020
> Closing Docs Returned: 6/1/2020
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/4/2020
> Closing: 6/5/2020
> Deed Recorded: 6/8/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so impatient right now! I really want to book a spring break trip! We passed ROFR super fast and everything kind of sloooooowed down from there.


Same, our deed was recorded 5\22 and still nothing! we have already made our first payment and cannot do anything. So frustrated!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Jacie said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 4/11/2020
> Offer Accepted: 4/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 4/23/2020
> Closing Docs received: 5/20/2020
> Closing Docs Returned: 6/1/2020
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/4/2020
> Closing: 6/5/2020
> Deed Recorded: 6/8/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so impatient right now! I really want to book a spring break trip! We passed ROFR super fast and everything kind of sloooooowed down from there.


Wow!  Took you  guys a long time to get your closing docs!


----------



## CJW123

Home: PVB
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 05/12/2020
Offer accepted: 05/12/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/24/202
Closing docs received: 07/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 07/11/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 07/15/2020
Closing: 07/16/2020
Deed recorded: N/A
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/18/202
Points in account: 09/02/2020


----------



## DVC Flip

Has anyone with a 5/22 closing date heard anything yet? The wait is killing me.


----------



## Jetku

DVC Flip said:


> Has anyone with a 5/22 closing date heard anything yet? The wait is killing me.



Not me yet...


----------



## DisneyPB

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/30/20
Offer accepted: 4/30/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/05/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received: 6/23/20
Closing docs returned: 6/24/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## annachunt

Jetku said:


> Not me yet...


Me neither


----------



## Zcon

We are three weeks into ROFR, but don't have points coming till 2021 so we are not in any rush, just very grateful to be DVC owners in the future.


----------



## badeacon

Home: Beach Club
Broker:Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: April 9
Offer accepted: April 14
Sent To ROFR: April 28
Passed ROFR: June 16
Closing Documents received and returned: June 18
Seller returned closing documents: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract showing up in membership: 
Points in account: 


Still waiting on seller to return closing documents. I emailed Mason when I sent back closing documents and asked them to inform me when seller returned documents and I would send check.They said they would.  I have learned not to send check in too early as I have had several sellers not return documents for several weeks after I sent the money .


----------



## jamier2

badeacon said:


> Still waiting on seller to return closing documents.



It’s amazing how long so many sellers take to send in the documents. I just can’t understand why they do that. If I was selling I’d want my cash ASAP.

I’m definitely not sending any more money until the sellers send back their documents.


----------



## holyrita

badeacon said:


> Still waiting on seller to return closing documents. I emailed Mason when I sent back closing documents and asked them to inform me when seller returned documents and I would send check.They said they would.  I have learned not to send check in too early as I have had several sellers not return documents for several weeks after I sent the money .



Would others say this is common? As someone going through the process of buying their first resale contract, following this and the ROFR thread, I thought "Closing docs returned:" meant signed paperwork + payment sent to the title company. I like the idea of not sending the money until the seller has returned the closing docs though. Does that delay the process at all?


----------



## eccobleu

Update: 

Home: VGF
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/20
Offer accepted: 4/30/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/1/20
Passed ROFR: 6/16/20
Closing docs received: 6/18/20
Revised closing docs received: 6/22/20 - they said they sent it on 6/18, but we never received it
Closing docs returned: 6/23/20 - wire initiated on 6/23 but not sent until 6/24 due to additional questions at my bank
Seller returned closing docs: 6/22/20
Closing: 6/25/20
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Pixie0117

Sharing some information in the hopes it will help others...

_Background_: Current member, closed and deed was recorded 5/22. 

I knew it was going to take a bit for the contract to show and waited. Tuesday (6/22) I received an email mid-day from Member Administration stating that the transfer went through and "the new contract has been listed under your current Member Number." They also indicated it would take 7-10 additional business days before I see the points in my account. 
Nothing showed, so almost 48 hours later I replied to the email (and was abundantly kind and thankful, as always) and within the hour I had an email about setting up autopay on my new contract. Logged in, and there it was! 

I'm not suggesting we all flood them with emails but if your deed was recorded around when mine was, it's probably worth a friendly note.


----------



## DVC Flip

Pixie0117 said:


> Sharing some information in the hopes it will help others...
> 
> _Background_: Current member, closed and deed was recorded 5/22.
> 
> I knew it was going to take a bit for the contract to show and waited. Tuesday (6/22) I received an email mid-day from Member Administration stating that the transfer went through and "the new contract has been listed under your current Member Number." They also indicated it would take 7-10 additional business days before I see the points in my account.
> Nothing showed, so almost 48 hours later I replied to the email (and was abundantly kind and thankful, as always) and within the hour I had an email about setting up autopay on my new contract. Logged in, and there it was!
> 
> I'm not suggesting we all flood them with emails but if your deed was recorded around when mine was, it's probably worth a friendly note.



Thanks. I'm going to drop a note today. We were filed with OC Comptroller on the same day and I haven't heard a peep.


----------



## annachunt

Pixie0117 said:


> Sharing some information in the hopes it will help others...
> 
> _Background_: Current member, closed and deed was recorded 5/22.
> 
> I knew it was going to take a bit for the contract to show and waited. Tuesday (6/22) I received an email mid-day from Member Administration stating that the transfer went through and "the new contract has been listed under your current Member Number." They also indicated it would take 7-10 additional business days before I see the points in my account.
> Nothing showed, so almost 48 hours later I replied to the email (and was abundantly kind and thankful, as always) and within the hour I had an email about setting up autopay on my new contract. Logged in, and there it was!
> 
> I'm not suggesting we all flood them with emails but if your deed was recorded around when mine was, it's probably worth a friendly note.


I wonder whether this would work if you were not current member.  Could you send me the email address or direct me to the right place please?


----------



## Deswank

annachunt said:


> I wonder whether this would work if you were not current member.  Could you send me the email address or direct me to the right place please?


wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


----------



## Jetku

Home: AKV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 3/5/2020
Offer accepted: 3/5/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/6/2020
Passed ROFR: 3/25/2020
Closing docs received: 5/4/2020
Closing docs returned: 5/4/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/22/2020 (delayed closing)
Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/25/2020
Points in account:


Finally!!! Almost there!

I finally also can breathe a sigh of relief that it wasn't all a big scam... 

Interestingly though, my first 2 direct contracts show as Kidani, but this one shows as Jambo!  We much prefer Jambo, so glad that the bulk of our points are arbitrarily aligned to it.


----------



## heapmaster

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 5/1
Offer Accepted: 5/1
ROFR Sent: 5/5
ROFR Passed: 6/17 (43 days)
Closing Documents Received: 6/22
Closing Documents Sent: 6/22
Funds Sent: 6/22
Seller Sent Closing Documents: 6/23
Closing: 6/25
Deed Recorded: 
Account showing contract: 
Points loaded:


----------



## holyrita

Wowww Mason Title and Magic Vacation Title getting those closing docs out *quick*. Let's move it along _Fidelity_


----------



## Noles235

holyrita said:


> Wowww Mason Title and Magic Vacation Title getting those closing docs out *quick*. Let's move it along _Fidelity_


Mason seems to be the quickest of them.


----------



## badeacon

Mason seems to have a secret way to receive the estoppel. First American says it takes 3-4 weeks to receive it before they can send closing documents and close but Mason seems to close much quicker.


----------



## Dennis Reilly

Home: OKW
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1 June 2020
Offer accepted: 1 June 2020
Sent to ROFR: 4 June 2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

badeacon said:


> Mason seems to have a secret way to receive the estoppel. First American says it takes 3-4 weeks to receive it before they can send closing documents and close but Mason seems to close much quicker.


I'm a week today from ROFR passing, but still waiting for closing.  I'm using TRCS this time, though I'm not familiar with them at all.  I wish now I had asked for Mason...


----------



## heapmaster

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 5/1
Offer Accepted: 5/1
ROFR Sent: 5/5
ROFR Passed: 6/17 (43 days)
Closing Documents Received: 6/22
Closing Documents Sent: 6/22
Funds Sent: 6/22
Seller Sent Closing Documents: 6/23
Closing: 6/25
Deed Recorded: 6/26
Account showing contract: 
Points loaded:


----------



## dancef150

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 05/07
Offer Accepted: 5/7
ROFR Sent: 5/12
ROFR Passed: 6/18 
Closing Documents Received:
Closing Documents Sent: 
Funds Sent: 
Seller Sent Closing Documents: 
Closing: 
Deed Recorded: 
Account showing contract:
Points loaded: 


I am wondering what is taking closing documents so long.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

dancef150 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 05/07
> Offer Accepted: 5/7
> ROFR Sent: 5/12
> ROFR Passed: 6/18
> Closing Documents Received:
> Closing Documents Sent:
> Funds Sent:
> Seller Sent Closing Documents:
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:
> Account showing contract:
> Points loaded:
> 
> 
> I am wondering what is taking closing documents so long.



Apparently Disney is taking a long time to send the estoppel. We passed ROFR mid-May on a contract we purchased in April and it took 3 weeks for closing documents to be sent. I’m using the same broker/title company as you. Closing documents were just finalized this week and I’m expecting it’ll probably be another 2-3 weeks minimum before I see points load.


----------



## dancef150

EatMoreVeg said:


> Apparently Disney is taking a long time to send the estoppel. We passed ROFR mid-May on a contract we purchased in April and it took 3 weeks for closing documents to be sent. I’m using the same broker/title company as you. Closing documents were just finalized this week and I’m expecting it’ll probably be another 2-3 weeks minimum before I see points load.


Its just frustrating when you see that others are passing ROFR the same day and already have docs sent back.   Ugh, I hate waiting.  LOL. I want to get this done and finally be DVC!!!!


----------



## Noles235

dancef150 said:


> Its just frustrating when you see that others are passing ROFR the same day and already have docs sent back.   Ugh, I hate waiting.  LOL. I want to get this done and finally be DVC!!!!


What is worse is seeing contracts ROFR after you that have received paperwork and being told they are still awaiting the estoppel. I don’t know how Mason has been able to get it in a few days while Magic Vacation Title is weeks.


----------



## Lorana

dancef150 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 05/07
> Offer Accepted: 5/7
> ROFR Sent: 5/12
> ROFR Passed: 6/18
> Closing Documents Received:
> Closing Documents Sent:
> Funds Sent:
> Seller Sent Closing Documents:
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:
> Account showing contract:
> Points loaded:
> 
> 
> I am wondering what is taking closing documents so long.


I'm with you!  I passed ROFR on 6/18 and am still waiting for closing docs, too.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

EatMoreVeg said:


> Updating:
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Title Company
> Offer made: 04/20/2002
> Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
> *Closing docs received: 06/08/2020
> Closing docs returned: 06/09/2020*
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Feels like molasses!



Updating again...and so it drags on!
Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 04/20/2002
Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
Closing docs received: 06/08/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/09/2020
Seller returned closing docs: *06/22/2020*
Closing: *06/23/2020*
Deed recorded: *06/24/2020*
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Deswank

We closed 30 days ago, hoping this week at least our members login shows up.


----------



## Jetku

Deswank said:


> We closed 30 days ago, hoping this week at least our members login shows up.



Was 35 days for us and it showed up Friday. Good luck!!


----------



## Apiary

We're at almost 6 weeks (May 20th for deed recording), but we're new members. Any other new members still waiting for an email from Disney?


----------



## Cg disney fan

Becky19 said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/23/20
> Offer accepted: 4/23/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/24/20
> Passed ROFR: 5/19.20
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> It's been almost 3 weeks since we passed ROFR and was hoping to have closing docs by now. This is our first contract though so unsure how long the process should take. Our 7 month window for a February trip opens on 7th July but I don't think we'll have points in our account by then




I was hoping for the same thing and have them before the 7 month window. I am still waiting, recorded with county June 1.


----------



## Cg disney fan

Apiary said:


> We're at almost 6 weeks (May 20th for deed recording), but we're new members. Any other new members still waiting for an email from Disney?



My first contract was recored with the county June 1. I am still waiting.


----------



## Deswank

Apiary said:


> We're at almost 6 weeks (May 20th for deed recording), but we're new members. Any other new members still waiting for an email from Disney?


I emailed again. I have no shame. I paid thousands of dollars for something. I’m tired of waiting hahaha.


----------



## RachStu

Cg disney fan said:


> My first contract was recored with the county June 1. I am still waiting.



Same day here


----------



## annachunt

HAPPY DANCE TIME!! 

Home: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/09/2020
Offer accepted: 04/09/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing docs received: 05/13/2020
Closing docs returned: 05/13/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 05/22/2020
Closing: 05/25/2020
Deed recorded: 05/27/2020
*Contract Showing on Membership: 06/29/2020*
Points in account:

Thank you for all the support.  And good luck to all those still waiting!!


----------



## Jnivek

Home: BWV
Broker: THE TIMESHARE STORE
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/29/2020
Offer accepted: 04/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/16/2020
Closing docs received: 06/23/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/25/2020
Deed recorded: 6/29/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## holyrita

Jnivek said:


> Home: BWV
> Broker: THE TIMESHARE STORE
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 04/29/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/30/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 05/02/2020
> Passed ROFR: 06/16/2020
> Closing docs received: 06/23/2020
> Closing docs returned: 06/23/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 6/25/2020
> Deed recorded: 6/29/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Passed ROFR the same day as you and your deed is recorded before we've even received our closing docs  First American so slooooow


----------



## Deswank

annachunt said:


> HAPPY DANCE TIME!!
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/09/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/09/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/13/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing docs received: 05/13/2020
> Closing docs returned: 05/13/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 05/22/2020
> Closing: 05/25/2020
> Deed recorded: 05/27/2020
> *Contract Showing on Membership: 06/29/2020*
> Points in account:
> 
> Thank you for all the support.  And good luck to all those still waiting!!


We are two days after you! 5/29


----------



## bwheeler319

annachunt said:


> HAPPY DANCE TIME!!
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/09/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/09/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/13/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing docs received: 05/13/2020
> Closing docs returned: 05/13/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 05/22/2020
> Closing: 05/25/2020
> Deed recorded: 05/27/2020
> *Contract Showing on Membership: 06/29/2020*
> Points in account:
> 
> Thank you for all the support.  And good luck to all those still waiting!!



Congrats!!!  Our deed recorded on 5/27, but nothing for us today.  Fingers crossed we hear something tomorrow!


----------



## Lorana

holyrita said:


> Passed ROFR the same day as you and your deed is recorded before we've even received our closing docs  First American so slooooow


So is TRCS!!  I really should've insisted on using Mason again.  I passed ROFR on 6/18, and I also am still waiting on closing docs.


----------



## bwheeler319

Our new contract is finally showing on our membership!!! 

Home: BLT
Broker: The Timeshare Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/15/2020
Offer accepted: 04/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 05/02/2020
Closing docs received: 05/18/2020
Closing docs returned: 05/22/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 05/20/2020
Closing: 05/27/2020
Deed recorded: 05/27/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 06/30/2020
Points in account:

Now just one more stretch of waiting for points to load.


----------



## Cg disney fan

RachStu said:


> Same day here




I got a response back from member services saying I should get my emails by the end of the week and points 7-10 days after that.


----------



## Cg disney fan

Deswank said:


> I emailed again. I have no shame. I paid thousands of dollars for something. I’m tired of waiting hahaha.


 just got an email back from member services saying I should be getting my emails by the end of the week.


----------



## jwmob91

Almost there. Getting very antsy to see the new contract on our profile!

Home: Polynesian
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/22/2020
Offer accepted: 3/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/2020
Passed ROFR: 4/7/2020
Closing docs received: 4/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 4/24/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 5/1/2020?
Closing: 5/21/2020
Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## wn01aa

Home: Polynesian
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/29/2020
Offer accepted: 6/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Deswank

I got the same reply! Let me know if you hear anything. 


Cg disney fan said:


> just got an email back from member services saying I should be getting my emails by the end of the week.


----------



## Jetku

Deswank said:


> I got the same reply! Let me know if you hear anything.



My deed was recorded 5/22 and the contract appeared on my account 6/26. I had asked 2x when it would be complete (small worry that it was all a scam...lol). So perhaps squeaky wheel?

Hopefully yours is added soon. I am still awaiting my points to load.


----------



## Deswank

Jetku said:


> My feed was recorded 5/22 and the contract appeared on my account 6/26. I had asked 2x when it would be complete (small worry that it was all a scam...lol). So perhaps squeaky wheel?
> 
> Hopefully yours is added soon. I am still awaiting my points to load.


I have emailed several times.  At this point I’m just annoyed.


----------



## Cg disney fan

Deswank said:


> I got the same reply! Let me know if you hear anything.



Just got the emails!!!!!!!!!!!! finally a member!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deswank

Cg disney fan said:


> Just got the emails!!!!!!!!!!!! finally a member!!!!!!!!!!


You were recorded with the county June 1st right? - ours was 5/29


----------



## Cg disney fan

Deswank said:


> You were recorded with the county June 1st right? - ours was 5/29


 correct. recorded june 1. Hopefully you see it before the end of today.


----------



## Deswank

Cg disney fan said:


> correct. recorded june 1. Hopefully you see it before the end of today.


Me too. This has become a joke.


----------



## badeacon

Home: Beach Club
Broker:Fidelity
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: April 9
Offer accepted: April 14
Sent To ROFR: April 28
Passed ROFR: June 16
Closing Documents received and returned: June 18
Seller returned closing documents: June 29
Closing: July 2
Deed recorded: July 2
Contract showing up in membership: 
Points in account: 

2 more steps to go!


----------



## Cadbury

Home: SSR 
Broker: DVC resale
Title Company: Mason (down payment with magic vacation title, but the broker asked to change)
Offer made: June 7 
Offer accepted: June 8 
Sent To ROFR: June 10 
Passed ROFR: 
Closing Documents received and returned: 
Seller returned closing documents: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract showing up in membership: 
Points in account:

This is our first DVC contract. We put the money of our cancelled disney holiday in a contract.


----------



## jbreen2010

Home: SSR 
Broker: DVC resale
Title Company: Magic
Offer made: July 1
Offer accepted: July 1
Sent To ROFR: July 2
Passed ROFR: 
Closing Documents received and returned: 
Seller returned closing documents: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract showing up in membership: 
Points in account:

Really excited to join DVC so fingers crossed!


----------



## Lorana

badeacon said:


> Home: Beach Club
> Broker:Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: April 9
> Offer accepted: April 14
> Sent To ROFR: April 28
> Passed ROFR: June 16
> Closing Documents received and returned: June 18
> Seller returned closing documents: June 29
> Closing: July 2
> Deed recorded: July 2
> Contract showing up in membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 2 more steps to go!


Jealous that you’re already closed!!  I passed ROFR on the same date, but still haven’t received closing docs. I’ve almost always used Mason as the title company but this time I just went with the broker’s default, TRCS, and I think I’ve learned my lesson to always use Mason.


----------



## mcgils

Lorana said:


> Jealous that you’re already closed!!  I passed ROFR on the same date, but still haven’t received closing docs. I’ve almost always used Mason as the title company but this time I just went with the broker’s default, TRCS, and I think I’ve learned my lesson to always use Mason.



I passed on 6/18, I'm also using Mason, and I haven't seen any closing docs as of yet.


----------



## RachStu

Our contract finally showed up on our account today. We closed on 1 June so it took 34 days.


----------



## ammo

RachStu said:


> Our contract finally showed up on our account today. We closed on 1 June so it took 34 days.



That's goodish to hear. We closed 6/3 and I just checked my account -- nothing yet. So maybe we're getting close...


----------



## Anuhea35

RachStu said:


> Our contract finally showed up on our account today. We closed on 1 June so it took 34 days.


That’s good news. Mine should be coming up soon!


----------



## 4ParkFamily

Deed recorded 5-22 finally got our points on 6-26 but our home resort BRV was already booked for our spring break trip and have been checking daily since and as we were eating breakfast at Kona cafe this morning it came available! We were staying at SSR this weekend from a trip that was postponed from points we rented from spring break this year and the owner was kind enough to book us again for the 3 nights we missed and it was amazing! The only resort available was SSR and we LOVED it. I will not sleep on this resort again! We love Wilderness Lodge and AKL bur if we have to settle for SSR we would be happy. I am so happy with our purchase and look forward to many stays. Question is how long till we buy more points?


----------



## heapmaster

I talked to member admin today on the phone and they stated there's only a few people working and they are a around 4 week behind for current DVC members adding resale and 6-8 weeks behind for non-DVC members adding resale...so for me I'm looking for points in my account right around the end of this month.


----------



## Lorana

heapmaster said:


> I talked to member admin today on the phone and they stated there's only a few people working and they are a around 4 week behind for current DVC members adding resale and 6-8 weeks behind for non-DVC members adding resale...so for me I'm looking for points in my account right around the end of this month.


I'm 18 days passed ROFR passing on my SSR resale, but I'm still waiting for closing docs.  So this sounds like I have ~4 weeks once I finally closed to get the contract added, then another 2-3 weeks for points to appear?  ....oooof, the resale process has gotten so slow.  Hopefully with the parks opening up soon, there will be more people brought into DVC again?


----------



## Figment's Girl

Home: Copper Creek Villas
Broker: The DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 5/4
Offer Accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/8
Passed ROFR: 6/18
Closed docs received: 6/7
Closed docs returned: 6/7
Seller returned doc:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in Account:


----------



## JoshF

Would this mean that you need to wait 6-8 weeks to see the points after the deed is recorded, or is the 6-8 weeks referring tom something else?  I see a lot of posts here where people have a deed recorded but are still waiting for points.

Does anyone have a good estimate of how long it takes for one to have points in their account after buyer and seller send closing docs.


----------



## heapmaster

6-8 weeks after deed recording for points to be loaded for members who those that dont have a DVC account


----------



## holyrita

heapmaster said:


> 6-8 weeks after deed recording for points to be loaded for members who those that dont have a DVC account


Day 77 from the seller accepting our offer, passing ROFR, now waiting on closing docs. WHAT'S ANOTHER 6-8 WEEKS


----------



## Jetku

Home: AKV
Broker: Resales DVC
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 3/5/2020
Offer accepted: 3/5/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/6/2020
Passed ROFR: 3/25/2020
Closing docs received: 5/4/2020
Closing docs returned: 5/4/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 5/22/2020 (delayed closing)
Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/25/2020
Points in account: 7/7/2020



Finally! Feels like the end to a very long saga!


----------



## Isabelle12345

I





Jetku said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: Resales DVC
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 3/5/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/5/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/6/2020
> Passed ROFR: 3/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 5/4/2020
> Closing docs returned: 5/4/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 5/22/2020 (delayed closing)
> Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/25/2020
> Points in account: 7/7/2020
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! Feels like the end to a very long saga!


has it really been 4 months!?!? Crazy!


----------



## Apiary

I don't know all my dates, but closed 5/20, got the first email about the transfer on the 1st of July. But I never received the activation code email (new member), member services can't find my membership (I've been calling once a day for the past week), and member administration won't answer my emails. Any ideas about how to fix this problem? Or do I just keep waiting and calling and waiting.


----------



## Lorana

holyrita said:


> Day 77 from the seller accepting our offer, passing ROFR, now waiting on closing docs. WHAT'S ANOTHER 6-8 WEEKS


Ooooooof.  I'm only at 60 total days today, but also waiting on closing docs.  I really, really hope I get them before Day 77+...


----------



## My3kids1989

Home: BWV
Broker: DVC Resale
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 4/25/2020
Offer Accepted: 4/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/2020
Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
Closing Docs received: 6/11/20
Closing Docs Returned: 6/19/20
(Funds received 6/29/20)
Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/22/20
Closing: 7/7/2020
Deed Recorded: 7/7/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in Account: 

I missed an email that needed a new signature due to numbers being wrong on 7/1/20 and sent it back on 7/5/20. I also didn’t send funds until after the seller sent back closing docs. Seems like it went quick to me because I haven’t been checking everyday, and now don’t know how to check for the deed recording lol ETA: thanks for the help! Recorded 7/7/20


----------



## EM Lawrence

Six-Eight weeks after closing to get points into the system is not good!!  Dang! I hope they can speed that up. Now I’m beginning to worry that the points I’ve got in ROFR right now are not going to be useful for my travel plans with limited availability being projected.  I think booking right at 11 months is going to be even more important than normal, and I just bought an Aug UY.


----------



## ammo

My3kids1989 said:


> don’t know how to check for the deed recording lol



You can search on the OC Comptroller website. If you have a somewhat common last name, go to the second row and type your name (last first) in the "Grantee" box (and my apologies to the mods if this site is blocked -- this is my first time posting a link and I am not trying to break any rules!):

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## My3kids1989

ammo said:


> You can search on the OC Comptroller website. If you have a somewhat common last name, go to the second row and type your name (last first) in the "Grantee" box (and my apologies to the mods if this site is blocked -- this is my first time posting a link and I am not trying to break any rules!):
> 
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp



Thank you! Looks like it was recorded yesterday!


----------



## lcur77

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 5/24/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
Closing Docs received: 
Closing Docs Returned:
Seller Returned Closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed Recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in Account:


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Apiary said:


> I don't know all my dates, but closed 5/20, got the first email about the transfer on the 1st of July. But I never received the activation code email (new member), member services can't find my membership (I've been calling once a day for the past week), and member administration won't answer my emails. Any ideas about how to fix this problem? Or do I just keep waiting and calling and waiting.



When I called, I was told that email is the best way as that department was still only working remotely so I couldn't be transferred via phone to someone to give me my membership ID. I was told to include the contract # and names of the sellers, and within a week I received a reply with my membership ID, and confirming the resale transfer, but that points would take another 2 - 3 weeks to load. Maybe you are missing some of the information when you email, and that's why you haven't been getting responses? I did this both when we were new owners buying resale, and again when I bought another resale contract.

Also, it's a long a$$ email: wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com. Is this the one you have been using?


----------



## macman123

Out of interest as an existing DVC member, if you buy re-sale do you still get a 'welcome email'?
Or is the new contract and points just added to your existing account?


----------



## ammo

macman123 said:


> Out of interest as an existing DVC member, if you buy re-sale do you still get a 'welcome email'?
> Or is the new contract and points just added to your existing account?



I've added several resale contracts in the past and never received an email. The contract and points just showed up in my online account. Always the same UY and membership number.


----------



## lovethesun12

This is probably a really silly question, but how do you *know* it's been sent to ROFR? When your deposit is taken?


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

lovethesun12 said:


> This is probably a really silly question, but how do you *know* it's been sent to ROFR? When your deposit is taken?


I got an email from my broker saying "The Disney Vacation Club package that you purchased was sent to Disney for Right of First Refusal TODAY. "


----------



## Sandisw

BLT, 100 points 

Offer 5/5
RoFR sent 5/5
ROFR passed 6/16
Closing documents 6/29
Deed Recorded 7/7
Title Company....TRCS, Inc


----------



## RachStu

macman123 said:


> Out of interest as an existing DVC member, if you buy re-sale do you still get a 'welcome email'?
> Or is the new contract and points just added to your existing account?



I’ve just added a resale contract as an existing member and I received an email from DVC to say the contract had been added to my membership and that it would take 7-10 days for the points to be added.


----------



## LadybugsMum

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> I got an email from my broker saying "The Disney Vacation Club package that you purchased was sent to Disney for Right of First Refusal TODAY. "



Same here.


----------



## Hopfather28

Home: PVB
Broker: resales.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 5/10/20
Offer accepted: 5/10/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/11/20
Passed ROFR: 6/18/20
Closing docs received:7/8/20
Closing docs returned:7/8/20
Seller returned closing docs:?
Closing:7/13/20
Deed recorded:7/14/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/14/20
Points in account: 8/15/20

Will update as this progresses. (Edited 8/16)


----------



## macman123

Out of interest for existing DVC members, how long does it take after sending to County to register does the contract take to show on your account?
Is it around 30 days?

I assume once its added its a further week or so to see the points?


----------



## dulyon

Home: Boardwalk Villa (BVW)
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/09/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received: 7/8/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:



dulyon said:


> Home: Boardwalk Villa (BVW)
> Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/09/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## dancef150

How do we know when the seller receives or returns closing documents?


----------



## EatMoreVeg

dancef150 said:


> How do we know when the seller receives or returns closing documents?



Sometimes you don't! I know for us, we had waited to send the remaining funds until the seller returns closing documents, so usually we get an email from the broker to let us know when they have received them. But if you send in your closing documents and funds together, you might not know when the seller returned theirs.


----------



## RachStu

macman123 said:


> Out of interest for existing DVC members, how long does it take after sending to County to register does the contract take to show on your account?
> Is it around 30 days?
> 
> I assume once its added its a further week or so to see the points?



34 days for me. Points not yet showing. I’m on day 4 Post the contract being added to my membership.


----------



## Lorana

dancef150 said:


> How do we know when the seller receives or returns closing documents?


I've always asked the title company to let me know when the seller has returned documents.  But ever since I had one seller take 30+ days to return closing documents after I wired over final payment, I now wait to send final payment until the seller has returned their documents.  This means the title company is also always informing me when the seller returns their documents so that I can wire the funds over.


----------



## Lorana

Some progress!

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received:  7/8/2020 (late evening)
Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 62 days and counting...
 offer to ROFR:  41 days
 ROFR passing to Closing: 21 days and counting...
 Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## dancef150

Lorana said:


> I've always asked the title company to let me know when the seller has returned documents.  But ever since I had one seller take 30+ days to return closing documents after I wired over final payment, I now wait to send final payment until the seller has returned their documents.  This means the title company is also always informing me when the seller returns their documents so that I can wire the funds over.


I didn't even know that waiting for payment was an option.  I can see why it would be helpful to.


----------



## Lorana

dancef150 said:


> I didn't even know that waiting for payment was an option.  I can see why it would be helpful to.


I didn't either!  Let me tell you, I was bemoaning it at the time.  Even if I had kept it in just savings, I could have earned a little bit of interest in those 30 days (and more if I had kept it invested!).  Now that I know I CAN wait to make final payment till the seller returns their docs, I do it all the time.


----------



## ammo

Lorana said:


> I didn't either!  Let me tell you, I was bemoaning it at the time.  Even if I had kept it in just savings, I could have earned a little bit of interest in those 30 days (and more if I had kept it invested!).  Now that I know I CAN wait to make final payment till the seller returns their docs, I do it all the time.



Thanks for the tip. One time I had multiple sellers living in different states, and getting them to return docs was the biggest lag in the process. Although I understand it can be tough for sellers to get everything notarized, I would think they are in a hurry to get paid!


----------



## macman123

RachStu said:


> 34 days for me. Points not yet showing. I’m on day 4 Post the contract being added to my membership.



Thanks


----------



## jwmob91

macman123 said:


> Out of interest for existing DVC members, how long does it take after sending to County to register does the contract take to show on your account?
> Is it around 30 days?
> 
> I assume once its added its a further week or so to see the points?



Our recording date with Orange County was 5/21. Still not showing on our account. I emailed member administration and they just received on 6/24. Not sure what the delay was, but hopefully by the end of July!


----------



## Ehazelto05

Home: Old Key West (OKW)
Broker: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Title Company: Resales DVC
Offer made: 05/10/2020
Offer accepted: 05/10/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received: 7/9/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Deswank

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/08/2020
Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
Closing docs received:5/19/2020
Closing docs returned:5/20/2020 (mailed off!) Hopefully the seller doesn’t take too long.
Seller returned closing docs:?
Closing:5/28/2020
Deed recorded:5/29/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/2/2020 (got membership email)
Points in account:7/10/2020 asked about points over chat and got pixie dust!


----------



## JoshF

Deswank said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/23/2020
> Closing docs received:5/19/2020
> Closing docs returned:5/20/2020 (mailed off!) Hopefully the seller doesn’t take too long.
> Seller returned closing docs:?
> Closing:5/28/2020
> Deed recorded:5/29/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/2/2020 (got membership email)
> Points in account:7/10/2020 asked about points over chat and got pixie dust!


How did you pass ROFR so fast?  I'm on day 31.


----------



## Deswank

JoshF said:


> How did you pass ROFR so fast?  I'm on day 31.


They were going super fast right after they closed.


----------



## BrianR

Ehazelto05 said:


> Home: Old Key West (OKW)
> Broker: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Title Company: Resales DVC
> Offer made: 05/10/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/10/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/9/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/10/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Did Jeffrey C. Sweet send e-docs for closing or paper?  Been a few weeks for us, but I'm afraid the closing docs will show up in the mail when we're at WDW later next week.


----------



## Vkothari916

Vkothari916 said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/21/2020
> Closing docs received: 05/11/2020
> Closing docs returned: 05/18/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 05/26/2020
> Deed recorded: 05/29/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/29/2020
> Points in account: 07/11/2020
> 
> Now begins the likely 1 month wait to get my points



updated above. Done finally! More than 90 days start to finish. DVC really dragged their feet and I had to email and call multiple times to get contract uploaded and points posted. But now I can book my first DVC vacation!


----------



## nicstress

Home: Copper Creek
Broker: DVC Shop
Title Company: *TRCS, Inc.*
Offer made: 4/19/20
Offer accepted: 4/19/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/21/20
Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
Closing docs received: 6/16/20
Closing docs returned: 6/16/20
*Seller returned closing docs: 6/26/20
Closing: 6/29/20?
Deed recorded: 7/06/20*
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## ammo

Peace of mind! 40 days from OC recording the deed to the contract showing up in my account, which seems to be the current normal (hopefully not the new normal). My two previous resales both took seven days, so they are definitely swamped with work at the moment. Points should appear next week and then the fun begins.


----------



## EM Lawrence

I’m a little puzzled why the process on the DVC side is so delayed. Presumably all of the employees are paid via member dues? Those are still being collected. Can the employees not work from home?


----------



## lcur77

EM Lawrence said:


> I’m a little puzzled why the process on the DVC side is so delayed. Presumably all of the employees are paid via member dues? Those are still being collected. Can the employees not work from home?


Theoretically they probably could but it could be a matter of logistics (computers at home, access to work systems, ensuring proper security and training, etc) All that costs $ and thats money that isn't necessary to spend right now, especially when delays with resale only further show a major benefit of buying direct.


----------



## Steph01002

Home: Villa Grand Floridian
Broker: DVC Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 5/1/20
Offer accepted: 5/1/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/5/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received: 6/22/20 (late day)
Closing docs returned: 6/23/20
Seller returned closing docs: 6/26/20??
Closing: 6/26/20
Deed recorded: 6/26/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Seller returned closing docs today, but after business hours.  I put in my wire transfer request, so it likely won't be received till then and then we finally close.  Then, it's just the loooooong wait for points to appear....

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received: 7/8/2020 (late evening)
Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/14/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 67 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 41 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 26 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## badeacon

Lorana said:


> Seller returned closing docs today, but after business hours.  I put in my wire transfer request, so it likely won't be received till then and then we finally close.  Then, it's just the loooooong wait for points to appear....
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
> Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/8/2020 (late evening)
> Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/14/2020
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 67 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 26 days and counting...
> Closing to Points in Account:


I see what you mean. This estoppel is just an excuse for certain closing companies to be slow. How can I pass ROFR on 6/16 and receive closing documents on 6/18 and close on 7/2 after it took seller 2 weeks to return closing documents??


----------



## Michelle Sinnott

Michelle Sinnott said:


> Update my contract was sent to Disney today, hope it doesn’t take long.
> 
> 
> Home: SSR (100)
> Broker: BUY AND SELL DVC
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/27/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/01/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/14/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## nicstress

EM Lawrence said:


> I’m a little puzzled why the process on the DVC side is so delayed. Presumably all of the employees are paid via member dues? Those are still being collected. Can the employees not work from home?


About 90% of the Disney staff handling resales were furloughed while Disney was closed. That's why it is taking so long. They did not all work from home.


----------



## holyrita

Has anyone passed ROFR on or around 6/16 and are working with First American? If so- have you received your closing docs or had any communication? 

We passed ROFR over 4 weeks ago and have not heard anything since then. Can't get ahold of our broker (Fidelity) or get a response from First American


----------



## Figment's Girl

holyrita said:


> Has anyone passed ROFR on or around 6/16 and are working with First American? If so- have you received your closing docs or had any communication?
> 
> We passed ROFR over 4 weeks ago and have not heard anything since then. Can't get ahold of our broker (Fidelity) or get a response from First American



I don't fall into any of those categories, but I will say that my broker told us that Disney is being very slow with Estoppel so that could be it?


----------



## ToddlerMom311

holyrita said:


> Has anyone passed ROFR on or around 6/16 and are working with First American? If so- have you received your closing docs or had any communication?
> 
> We passed ROFR over 4 weeks ago and have not heard anything since then. Can't get ahold of our broker (Fidelity) or get a response from First American



We passed ROFR May 28th and closed on June 17th, so that wait does seem excessive. Our broker was also Fidelity and Title Company was First American. We are still waiting for our DVC membership to be active and then of course there's another wait for the actual points.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Seller returned closing docs today, but after business hours.  I put in my wire transfer request, so it likely won't be received till then and then we finally close.  Then, it's just the loooooong wait for points to appear....
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
> Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/8/2020 (late evening)
> Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/14/2020
> Closing: 7/15/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 68 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 27 days
> Closing to Points in Account:  0 days and counting...


And closed.


----------



## badeacon

Figment's Girl said:


> I don't fall into any of those categories, but I will say that my broker told us that Disney is being very slow with Estoppel so that could be it?


I passed ROFR on 6/16 and received closing documents on 6/18 and closed on 7/2 after seller took 2 weeks to return. I am becoming more convinced that Estoppel is more of an excuse that some closing companies use for being slow.


----------



## Anuhea35

holyrita said:


> Has anyone passed ROFR on or around 6/16 and are working with First American? If so- have you received your closing docs or had any communication?
> 
> We passed ROFR over 4 weeks ago and have not heard anything since then. Can't get ahold of our broker (Fidelity) or get a response from First American


I passed 6/8 and just received closing papers today. Not too happy about it taking so long


----------



## Lorana

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2, since I have another in ROFR from 6/2
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/14/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 1 days and counting...
offer to ROFR:
ROFR passing to Closing:
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## Deeleebaker

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Anuhea35 said:


> I passed 6/8 and just received closing papers today. Not too happy about it taking so long


I hear you.  I passed ROFR on my SSR contract on 6/18, and finally closed on 7/15 (and submitted to ROFR on 5/11).  Now I still need to wait for deed recording, contract to appear, and points to be loaded...


----------



## Lorana

Deed appearing happened fast! Same day as closing.
...On to the final two steps!

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received: 7/8/2020 (late evening)
Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/14/2020
Closing: 7/15/2020
Deed recorded: 7/15/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 69 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 41 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 27 days
Closing to Points in Account: 1 day and counting...


----------



## Hopfather28

Hopfather28 said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: DVC Shop
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 5/10/20
> Offer accepted: 5/10/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/11/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/18/20
> Closing docs received:7/8/20
> Closing docs returned:7/8/20
> Seller returned closing docs:?
> Closing:7/13/20
> Deed recorded:7/14/20
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Will update as this progresses. (Edited 7/16)



Updated to reflect progress. Now to wait for membership info from Disney.


----------



## badeacon

Lorana said:


> Seller returned closing docs today, but after business hours.  I put in my wire transfer request, so it likely won't be received till then and then we finally close.  Then, it's just the loooooong wait for points to appear....
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
> Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/8/2020 (late evening)
> Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/14/2020
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 67 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 26 days and counting...
> Closing to Points in Account:


So didn't use Mason as closing company? I thought TRCS was slow on your last contract?


----------



## jwmob91

jwmob91 said:


> Almost there. Getting very antsy to see the new contract on our profile!
> 
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/22/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/22/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/23/2020
> Passed ROFR: 4/7/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/20/2020
> Closing docs returned: 4/24/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/1/2020?
> Closing: 5/21/2020
> Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Update:
Home: Polynesian
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/22/2020
Offer accepted: 3/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/2020
Passed ROFR: 4/7/2020
Closing docs received: 4/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 4/24/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 5/1/2020?
Closing: 5/21/2020
Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/16/2020
Points in account: Hopefully soon!


TIME TOTAL: 115 days 
Offer to ROFR: 1 day
Time to pass ROFR: 14
ROFR passing to closing: 44 days
Closing to contract on account: 56


----------



## Lorana

badeacon said:


> So didn't use Mason as closing company? I thought TRCS was slow on your last contract?


It was!  I have a second I'm about to submit with Mason.  I'm in no rush for these points - they were opportunistic to give me points for a trip in 2022 - so I'm conducting a bit of an experiment, as if all goes well the second will submit to ROFR today or tomorrow.  (Though admittedly it's with different brokers).

And now I should be done.  Really done.  No more add-ons!

...Well, okay, we DO want 100 more points total at AKL at some point (to allow 1 week in a 1BR Concierge), but so not in a rush.  I need to save again, as I've just depleted our DVC savings, and I don't want to dip into anything else. If the right price/contract comes along, we may snag it, but I'm really in no rush to add.  
...And Hubby may convince me to add on to Aulani or Polynesian at some point.  He really wanted to add on at Aulani and was disappointed I said no, so he's trying to convince me we need to own at the Poly too.  ;-)


----------



## macman123

jwmob91 said:


> Update:
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/22/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/22/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/23/2020
> Passed ROFR: 4/7/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/20/2020
> Closing docs returned: 4/24/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/1/2020?
> Closing: 5/21/2020
> Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/16/2020
> Points in account: Hopefully soon!
> 
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 115 days
> Offer to ROFR: 1 day
> Time to pass ROFR: 14
> ROFR passing to closing: 44 days
> Closing to contract on account: 56



Were you a 'new' DVC member or existing?


----------



## dulyon

dulyon said:


> Home: Boardwalk Villa (BVW)
> Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/09/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/8/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Home: Boardwalk Villa (BVW)
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/09/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received: 7/8/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 7/15/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:  Passed ROFR!!  Now on to Estoppel and waiting for closing docs...

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) - 100 points
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 05/29/2020
Offer accepted: 05/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/17/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 49 days and counting...
Offer to Sent to ROFR: 4 days
Sent to ROFR: 45 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 0 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## macman123

Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title
Offer made: 04/19/2020
Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/04/2020
Closing docs received: 06/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 07/08/2020
Deed recorded: 07/10/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

81 days from offer to Closing


----------



## ToddlerMom311

jwmob91 said:


> Update:
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/22/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/22/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/23/2020
> Passed ROFR: 4/7/2020
> Closing docs received: 4/20/2020
> Closing docs returned: 4/24/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/1/2020?
> Closing: 5/21/2020
> Deed recorded: 5/22/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/16/2020
> Points in account: Hopefully soon!
> 
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 115 days
> Offer to ROFR: 1 day
> Time to pass ROFR: 14
> ROFR passing to closing: 44 days
> Closing to contract on account: 56



We closed on 6/17 and I was really hoping for that membership email from Disney soon, but - based on your timeline- I shouldn't really expect it until August!  Ugh Everyone talks about the wait for ROFR, but this wait seems the worst of all!  I was planning to book a trip the beginning of June 2021, but now I'm worried about how availability will be by the time I get our points...


----------



## Lorana

jwmob91 said:


> Closing to contract on account: 56


Woah. That’s a long time!

I just closed a few days ago on my SSR contract, and I only just passed ROFR on my CCV. I guess this means my CCV won’t show up in enough time to let me rent out those 100 2019 points that expire 8/31. I’m glad I wasn’t counting on them, but a little sad I won’t get the opportunity to rent them to reduce my costs a little!


----------



## Anuhea35

Finally some movement!!! Contract showed up in my account today. Now to wait for those points to load! I need it to hurry up so I can bank them!


Home: OKW
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/04/2020
Offer accepted: 04/04/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/27/2020
Closing docs received:5/15/2020
Closing docs returned:5/19/2020 (mailed)
Seller returned closing docs:5/24/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded: 6/4/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
Points in account:


----------



## Wacat

Waiting for the contract to show and our points has been excruciating

Home: Polynesian
Broker: DVC Shop
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 4/14/2020
Offer accepted: 4/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 5/12/2020
Closing docs received: 5/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 5/24/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 5/23/2020
Closing: 6/9/2020
Deed recorded: 6/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Jacie

Jacie said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 4/11/2020
> Offer Accepted: 4/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 4/23/2020
> Closing Docs received: 5/20/2020
> Closing Docs Returned: 6/1/2020
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/4/2020
> Closing: 6/5/2020
> Deed Recorded: 6/8/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
> Points in Account:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so impatient right now! I really want to book a spring break trip! We passed ROFR super fast and everything kind of sloooooowed down from there.




Got our emails this morning with our activation codes! (We are new DVC members, not existing) Now we're just waiting for the points to show up!


----------



## Wacat

Jacie said:


> Got our emails this morning with our activation codes! (We are new DVC members, not existing) Now we're just waiting for the points to show up!


Fantastic!  Hopefully I’m just a few days behind you.


----------



## Madmavis

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/14/2020
Offer accepted: 5/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 6/24/2020
Closing docs received: 7/16/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## lcur77

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 5/24/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
Closing Docs received: 7/18/20
Closing Docs Returned:
Seller Returned Closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed Recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in Account:


----------



## RachStu

14 days since our resale contact was added to our account and still no sign of our points.


----------



## Wacat

RachStu said:


> 14 days since our resale contact was added to our account and still no sign of our points.


That is really long.  Have you contacted Disney to see what is going on?


----------



## RachStu

Wacat said:


> That is really long.  Have you contacted Disney to see what is going on?



I’ve emailed them this morning. It’s mildly irritating due to the banking issue and the fact I may have to rent out some points as we are unlikely to come to the US now until 2022


----------



## macman123

Wacat said:


> Waiting for the contract to show and our points has been excruciating
> 
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: DVC Shop
> Title Company: Hayes Title
> Offer made: 4/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 4/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/15/2020
> Passed ROFR: 5/12/2020
> Closing docs received: 5/20/2020
> Closing docs returned: 5/24/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/23/2020
> Closing: 6/9/2020
> Deed recorded: 6/11/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Wow - so just to be clear, you were recorded on June 11th and 5 weeks later, the contract still isn't showing?

Are you an existing DVC member?


----------



## macman123

RachStu said:


> 14 days since our resale contact was added to our account and still no sign of our points.



How long from closing did it take to add the contract? Were you an existing member?


----------



## Wacat

macman123 said:


> Wow - so just to be clear, you were recorded on June 11th and 5 weeks later, the contract still isn't showing?
> 
> Are you an existing DVC member?


Yes.  This is our third contract (first resale).  Having said that, this is a new use year for use so we will be getting a new membership number.  I contacted Disney last week and they claim that they didn’t get a copy of the deed until July 7.  I am wondering if the title company forgot to send it Disney or if Disney made a mistake. I am vacationing next June so we are already in the eleven month window and would like to book, but we can’t.


----------



## Deswank

RachStu said:


> I’ve emailed them this morning. It’s mildly irritating due to the banking issue and the fact I may have to rent out some points as we are unlikely to come to the US now until 2022


Do the chat feature! Be really nice! - that’s how I got mine loaded after 7 days! - they loaded them while on the chat!


----------



## macman123

Wacat said:


> Yes.  This is our third contract (first resale).  Having said that, this is a new use year for use so we will be getting a new membership number.  I contacted Disney last week and they claim that they didn’t get a copy of the deed until July 7.  I am wondering if the title company forgot to send it Disney or if Disney made a mistake. I am vacationing next June so we are already in the eleven month window and would like to book, but we can’t.



Ah so its like new membership. I wonder how long for existing members and UY its taking. I understand its far quicker.


----------



## Wacat

I did the chat (was very nice) and they said to call in. I called in and there was a recording to send an email for member administration. The CM on the chat told me it is taking 45 days so maybe it will happen this week. I sent DVC member administration an email with the deed attached. Maybe they will be nice and process it for me.


----------



## macman123

Wacat said:


> I did the chat (was very nice) and they said to call in. I called in and there was a recording to send an email for member administration. The CM on the chat told me it is taking 45 days so maybe it will happen this week. I sent DVC member administration an email with the deed attached. Maybe they will be nice and process it for me.



Thanks. I have emailed member admin with the Deed too, so lets see how we get on!


----------



## Anuhea35

Woke up to my points in my account!!! Wasn’t expecting it at all! So glad for this to be over! Ohh wait I still got one more I’m still waiting for  All good. I’ll be happy for today 


Home: OKW
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/04/2020
Offer accepted: 04/04/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/27/2020
Closing docs received:5/15/2020
Closing docs returned:5/19/2020 (mailed)
Seller returned closing docs:5/24/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded: 6/4/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
Points in account: 7/19/2020


----------



## RachStu

macman123 said:


> How long from closing did it take to add the contract? Were you an existing member?



35 days. I’m an existing member and it’s the same use year.


----------



## Madmavis

Would anyone be able to tell me where to see if my deed was recorded please?


----------



## macman123

Anuhea35 said:


> Woke up to my points in my account!!! Wasn’t expecting it at all! So glad for this to me over! Ohh wait I still got one more I’m still waiting for   All good. I’ll be happy for today
> 
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/04/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/04/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/15/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/27/2020
> Closing docs received:5/15/2020
> Closing docs returned:5/19/2020 (mailed)
> Seller returned closing docs:5/24/2020
> Closing:
> Deed recorded: 6/4/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
> Points in account: 7/19/2020



Were you an existing member with same UY?


----------



## macman123

Madmavis said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me where to see if my deed was recorded please?




http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/login.jsp


----------



## macman123

RachStu said:


> 35 days. I’m an existing member and it’s the same use year.



Ah, still a long time. I have emailed my Deed so hopefully might be quicker


----------



## Anuhea35

macman123 said:


> Were you an existing member with same UY?



yes I’m already a member/same UY. Contract showed up yesterday and points were loaded today.


----------



## macman123

Anuhea35 said:


> yes I’m already a member/same UY. Contract showed up yesterday and points were loaded today.



Wow that's a really long time. Is this your first re-sale contract? Just wondered how long previous ones took to show up.


----------



## Madmavis

macman123 said:


> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/login.jsp


Thank you!!


----------



## heapmaster

Anuhea35 said:


> Woke up to my points in my account!!! Wasn’t expecting it at all! So glad for this to be over! Ohh wait I still got one more I’m still waiting for  All good. I’ll be happy for today
> 
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/04/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/04/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/15/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/27/2020
> Closing docs received:5/15/2020
> Closing docs returned:5/19/2020 (mailed)
> Seller returned closing docs:5/24/2020
> Closing:
> Deed recorded: 6/4/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
> Points in account: 7/19/2020


I hope mine goes quicker then 45 days to get points or we will be booking our room the day we want to arrive...lol


----------



## heapmaster

macman123 said:


> Thanks. I have emailed member admin with the Deed too, so lets see how we get on!


I have emailed twice with still no response back


----------



## Anuhea35

macman123 said:


> Wow that's a really long time. Is this your first re-sale contract? Just wondered how long previous ones took to show up.



This is my 4th, and yes it’s taken really long! But it was such a good contract (and spur of the moment) that I didn’t have any plans for the points. I’ll just bank them for next year. All good


----------



## Thegoatfeeder

Exciting to finally be posting in this thread!

Home: Polynesian
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/26/20
Offer accepted: 5/27/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/4/20
Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Bluegoat

Our first contract and can't wait to finally join the DVC Community.

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/30/2020
Offer accepted: 06/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/20/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED: I am reminded (yet again) why Mason is my favorite title company, as I just received closing docs.  To compare, that’s only *3 days after passing ROFR.*

in comparison, TRCS took 20 days after passing ROFR to get me closing docs (Passed 6/18, received closing docs 7/8).


Home: Copper Creek (CCV) - 100 points - Small Resale #1
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 05/29/2020
Offer accepted: 05/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/17/2020
Closing docs received: 7/20/2020 (3 days!!)
Closing docs returned: 7/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 52 days and counting...
Offer to Sent to ROFR: 4 days
Sent to ROFR: 45 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 3 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## Lorana

Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - Fidelity / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVC by Resale / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVC Store / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVC Resale Market / Magic Vacation Title

In progress:
SSR Resale - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 total days to closing & deed recording, 73 total days and counting... (Contract not yet appearing and no points yet)
CCV Small Resale #1 - Fidelity / Mason - 45 days to pass ROFR, 48 total days (+3!) to receive closing docs, 48 total days and counting (waiting for seller to return closing docs)...
CCV Small Resale #2 - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 6 days so far, waiting to pass ROFR (sent 7/15)
CCV Small Resale #3 - Fidelity / Mason - 0 days so far, waiting to pass ROFR (sent 7/21)


----------



## tami.grantasl

Home: OKW
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 02/18/2020
Offer accepted: 02/19/2020
Sent to ROFR: 02/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 03/12/2020
Closing docs received: 03/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 04/02/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 06/15/2020
Closing: 06/17/2020
Deed recorded: 6/18/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Still waiting, none of my emails from disney admin have been returned or acknowledged, and of course we can't get through on the phones.


----------



## tami.grantasl

tami.grantasl said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: DVC Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 02/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/19/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/21/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/12/2020
> Closing docs received: 03/17/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/02/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 06/15/2020
> Closing: 06/17/2020
> Deed recorded: 6/18/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Still waiting, none of my emails from disney admin have been returned or acknowledged, and of course we can't get through on the phones.


I should add that the DVC store and Mason Title were so great to work with, and so quick in all of their responses, I totally loved working with them.  I am only frustrated that Disney doesn't even send a form email acknowledging they got your email.


----------



## Jnivek

I also had an easy time working with the DVC Store and Mason Title. The deed was recorded June 29 so this is week 4 of waiting to get my member ID. I am hoping it’s soon but I say that every day now. We have a trip scheduled for the end of August at CBR and would love to go a couple of days early staying at a DVC resort using some points.


----------



## dbtex83

Lorana said:


> UPDATED: I am reminded (yet again) why Mason is my favorite title company, as I just received closing docs.  To compare, that’s only *3 days after passing ROFR.*
> 
> in comparison, TRCS took 20 days after passing ROFR to get me closing docs (Passed 6/18, received closing docs 7/8).


Agreed that I've enjoyed and only worked with Mason. However, I'm at 13 days waiting for closing docs since passing ROFR... apparently still waiting the estoppel from Disney.


----------



## Jnivek

For us ROFR TO Closing was 7 days
Closing to deed recorded was 3 days but it included a Saturday and Sunday. Now we sit in the Pit of Despair aka waiting for a member ID.


----------



## MinnieSueB

tami.grantasl said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: DVC Store
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 02/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 02/19/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 02/21/2020
> Passed ROFR: 03/12/2020
> Closing docs received: 03/17/2020
> Closing docs returned: 04/02/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 06/15/2020
> Closing: 06/17/2020
> Deed recorded: 6/18/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Still waiting, none of my emails from disney admin have been returned or acknowledged, and of course we can't get through on the phones.


Our deed recorded the day before yours & we still have no contract showing - so slow!!!!


----------



## RachStu

Well 16 days after our resale contract was added to our membership our points have still not been loaded. I’ve emailed and haven’t received a reply. I’ve tried to get help via chat twice and have been told that they can’t do anything as the points have to be added by member administration. I will call eventually, but I really could do without an hour waiting on the phone from the UK.


----------



## Wacat

RachStu said:


> Well 16 days after our resale contract was added to our membership our points have still not been loaded. I’ve emailed and haven’t received a reply. I’ve tried to get help via chat twice and have been told that they can’t do anything as the points have to be added by member administration. I will call eventually, but I really could do without an hour waiting on the phone from the UK.


Maybe this is a new direct sale perk.  Buy direct and actually get to use your contract in the first three months of ownership.


----------



## Cadbury

What can I expect now with the time line? We passed our ROFR yesterday (after 41 days), so now we wait for the closing docs (Mason Title) and closing. This seems to can be quite quick, or not?
And then we wait for Disney's membership id and points? This could be a long wait again, right?


----------



## macman123

Cadbury said:


> What can I expect now with the time line? We passed our ROFR yesterday (after 41 days), so now we wait for the closing docs (Mason Title) and closing. This seems to can be quite quick, or not?
> And then we wait for Disney's membership id and points? This could be a long wait again, right?



It takes around 3 weeks to get the Estopptel from Disney
You both then close. That depends on you and seller.
Then the Deed is recorded, that is quick
It then goes to Disney. That takes around 30-45 days to add
Then your points gets added which is another 2 weeks.


----------



## Zurezo

Home: VGC
Broker: DVC by Resale
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/16/2020
Offer accepted: 04/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
Closing docs received: 06/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 06/10/2020
Closing: 06/10/2020
Deed recorded: 6/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 07/22/2020
Points in account:


----------



## lcur77

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 5/24/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
Closing Docs received: 7/18/20
Closing Docs Returned: 7/22/20 had to wait for notary
Seller Returned Closing docs:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in Account:


----------



## Lorana

My last for a while (at least that's what I'm telling myself!), but gets me the points I wanted at CCV.

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) -- Small Resale Contract #3
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 07/15/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 07/16/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 07/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/21/2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 1 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 1 days and counting...
ROFR passing to Closing:
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## MinnieSueB

Zurezo said:


> Home: VGC
> Broker: DVC by Resale
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 04/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/18/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2020
> Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
> Closing docs received: 06/05/2020
> Closing docs returned: 06/06/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 06/10/2020
> Closing: 06/10/2020
> Deed recorded: 6/11/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 07/22/2020
> Points in account:


I'm a week after you on deed recording so hopefully soon!


----------



## Zurezo

MinnieSueB said:


> I'm a week after you on deed recording so hopefully soon!



Oh nice! I am just happy I passed ROFR with Disney on this contract that I just need the points to use for a 2 bedroom stay next year for Halloween at Disneyland!


----------



## JoshF

When should people start posting here?  Is it after you pass ROFR?


----------



## lcur77

ROFR has had a busy week, hopefully that means more people are back in the office and the rest of the process speeds up as well.


----------



## heapmaster

lcur77 said:


> ROFR has had a busy week, hopefully that means more people are back in the office and the rest of the process speeds up as well.


I just got an email back..."At this time, due to staffing reductions and the challenges of working remotely, our turnaround time for the queue is taking approximately 6 weeks from the date we receive the documents from the closing company."


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

heapmaster said:


> I just got an email back..."At this time, due to staffing reductions and the challenges of working remotely, our turnaround time for the queue is taking approximately 6 weeks from the date we receive the documents from the closing company."


Who sent this?


----------



## heapmaster

3 DD love princesses said:


> Who sent this?


DVC Member admin


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

heapmaster said:


> DVC Member admin


Hope they catch up and get back to the norm sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lorana

heapmaster said:


> I just got an email back..."At this time, due to staffing reductions and the challenges of working remotely, our turnaround time for the queue is taking approximately 6 weeks from the date we receive the documents from the closing company."


And then another 2-3 weeks to get points???  If this is true, my SSR resale which closed on 7/15 won't appear till around 8/26, and I'll have points by 9/16 -- two months from closing to points. Uuuuuuugh.


----------



## badeacon

heapmaster said:


> I just got an email back..."At this time, due to staffing reductions and the challenges of working remotely, our turnaround time for the queue is taking approximately 6 weeks from the date we receive the documents from the closing company."


I'm at 3 weeks now so half way there


----------



## lcur77

heapmaster said:


> I just got an email back..."At this time, due to staffing reductions and the challenges of working remotely, our turnaround time for the queue is taking approximately 6 weeks from the date we receive the documents from the closing company."


Well that’s unfortunate. Hopefully they can start turning them around quicker. I need my points in three months to make a reservation for Sept 2021 so I’m not too worried but just want the satisfaction of having them in my account sooner than later


----------



## MinnieSueB

Lorana said:


> And then another 2-3 weeks to get points???  If this is true, my SSR resale which closed on 7/15 won't appear till around 8/26, and I'll have points by 9/16 -- two months from closing to points. Uuuuuuugh.


Crazy!!!  Our deed recorded 6/17 & still waiting for our membership account to appear.  We are seriously considering purchasing direct with the new incentives & I referenced that in my email but nothing but crickets.  Disney needs to know where to cut back & where to staff.  CRAZY times!


----------



## ToddlerMom311

MinnieSueB said:


> Crazy!!!  Our deed recorded 6/17 & still waiting for our membership account to appear.  We are seriously considering purchasing direct with the new incentives & I referenced that in my email but nothing but crickets.  Disney needs to know where to cut back & where to staff.  CRAZY times!


 
Our deed was also recorded 6/17... the waiting is absolutely killer!


----------



## MinnieSueB

They could be using more staff in the DVC office vs. "mask police" roaming the parks now - but that's just me.


----------



## Ehazelto05

Home: Old Key West (OKW)
Broker: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Title Company: Resales DVC
Offer made: 05/10/2020
Offer accepted: 05/10/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received: 7/9/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/13/2020
Closing: 7/14/2020
Deed recorded:7/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: Mason Title
Title Company: DVC By Resale
Offer made: 05/15/2020
Offer accepted: 05/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/19/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/30/2020
Closing docs received: 07/8/2020
Closing docs returned: 07/08/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 7/24/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Like Quote Reply
Report


----------



## lovethesun12

jwmob91 said:


> It takes around 3 weeks to get the Estopptel from Disney
> You both then close. That depends on you and seller.
> Then the Deed is recorded, that is quick
> It then goes to Disney. That takes around 30-45 days to add
> Then your points gets added which is another 2 weeks.


I'm new to this and really wondering about the closing date and how it's recorded here. There's a "closing" date in the list of dates people are using here but it's generally not filled in.... Shouldn't the closing date be the one in the contract? Or does it typically just occur after the seller sends their closing documents in?

My closing date is pretty far out, is it possible to close earlier if the seller returns the documents more quickly than specified?


----------



## Noles235

lovethesun12 said:


> I'm new to this and really wondering about the closing date and how it's recorded here. There's a "closing" date in the list of dates people are using here but it's generally not filled in.... Shouldn't the closing date be the one in the contract? Or does it typically just occur after the seller sends their closing documents in?
> 
> My closing date is pretty far out, is it possible to close earlier if the seller returns the documents more quickly than specified?


The transaction typically closes before the close by date. The title company will close the transaction after signed paperwork from both parties and funds are received.


----------



## macman123

Its recorded electronically and you can check here:

http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/login.jsp
Mine recorded 1 day after closing.

But seller has to close first, you are notified, then goes to Disney and to be recorded.


----------



## Lorana

lovethesun12 said:


> I'm new to this and really wondering about the closing date and how it's recorded here. There's a "closing" date in the list of dates people are using here but it's generally not filled in.... Shouldn't the closing date be the one in the contract? Or does it typically just occur after the seller sends their closing documents in?
> 
> My closing date is pretty far out, is it possible to close earlier if the seller returns the documents more quickly than specified?


The date in the contract is the latest closing date possible, but it could close earlier than that.  If it passes ROFR and all parties turn in documents, title search is completed, and final payment is received, it can close as soon as all that happens. Usually the broker and/or title company informs you when closing is done. 

If you’re looking at postings here and the closing date is blank and there’s no dates after, it’s because it hasn’t closed yet. People usually start a post on her once the contract passes ROFR but before closing.


----------



## lovethesun12

Lorana said:


> The date in the contract is the latest closing date possible, but it could close earlier than that.  If it passes ROFR and all parties turn in documents, title search is completed, and final payment is received, it can close as soon as all that happens. Usually the broker and/or title company informs you when closing is done.
> 
> If you’re looking at postings here and the closing date is blank and there’s no dates after, it’s because it hasn’t closed yet. People usually start a post on her once the contract passes ROFR but before closing.


Thanks that's awesome! Exactly what I wanted to hear, lol.


----------



## Hopfather28

I'm only 3 weeks since closing but I've been looking for more information about how a new member DVC process actually works and couldn't quickly find a thread so I figured I'd ask here. How does the process work? I get an email from DVC or does it come in a welcome packet of sorts in the mail? I guess I just was hoping to know more about the process post-closing. If this is in the wrong thread or you know of a better resource feel free to redirect me.


----------



## G.C.

Hopfather28 said:


> I'm only 3 weeks since closing but I've been looking for more information about how a new member DVC process actually works and couldn't quickly find a thread so I figured I'd ask here. How does the process work? I get an email from DVC or does it come in a welcome packet of sorts in the mail? I guess I just was hoping to know more about the process post-closing. If this is in the wrong thread or you know of a better resource feel free to redirect me.


We’re soon to close (same property IIRC) and will be in the same boat. Any help or redirection is appreciated. I’ll be looking to get something on wax for 2021 ASAP as it will be well into the 11 mo window.


----------



## Becky19

G.C. said:


> We’re soon to close (same property IIRC) and will be in the same boat. Any help or redirection is appreciated. I’ll be looking to get something on wax for 2021 ASAP as it will be well into the 11 mo window.



I'm also a new member currently waiting for my membership details. My deed was recorded 37 days ago and still nothing, hoping to hear soon. I believe we just get an email from DVC but hopefully somebody else can clarify.


----------



## sethschroeder

Becky19 said:


> I'm also a new member currently waiting for my membership details. My deed was recorded 37 days ago and still nothing, hoping to hear soon. I believe we just get an email from DVC but hopefully somebody else can clarify.



You should get an email from DVC that allow you to setup your account.

You get your Activation Code in email and the Club ID in physical mail (but you can call them). Mine came from: donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com back in December.

EDIT: flipped info corrected


----------



## RachStu

RachStu said:


> Well 16 days after our resale contract was added to our membership our points have still not been loaded. I’ve emailed and haven’t received a reply. I’ve tried to get help via chat twice and have been told that they can’t do anything as the points have to be added by member administration. I will call eventually, but I really could do without an hour waiting on the phone from the UK.



I’m now on day 21 of waiting for the points to load. I’ve been told that if they are not loaded in time for me to bank at the end of the month member services will do this for me after the banking deadline.


----------



## Madmavis

RachStu said:


> I’m now on day 21 of waiting for the points to load. I’ve been told that if they are not loaded in time for me to bank at the end of the month member services will do this for me after the banking deadline.


How long did it take to receive your member number from Disney after closing?


----------



## RachStu

Madmavis said:


> How long did it take to receive your member number from Disney after closing?



I was an existing member.  However, it took 35 days for the new contract to show on my account.


----------



## Noles235

Madmavis said:


> How long did it take to receive your member number from Disney after closing?


Recently took 40 days to receive member number emails.


----------



## Madmavis

Noles235 said:


> Recently took 40 days to receive member number emails.




I was an existing member. However, it took 35 days for the new contract to show on my account

So about 5-6 weeks. Then another 2-3 weeks for points to be added. My contract is closing in the next day or two so I’m still looking at about 2 months or more before I see points.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Noles235 said:


> Recently took 40 days to receive member number emails.



Tomorrow will day #40 since our deed recorded so hopefully we will know something tomorrow or early this week.


----------



## Jacie

MinnieSueB said:


> Tomorrow will day #40 since our deed recorded so hopefully we will know something tomorrow or early this week.



Also took me exactly 40 days from date of recording to receive my emails with my member info. That was 9 days ago and I'm still waiting on points to load. I was hoping it would be within the 7-10 business days but looks like that was wishful thinking, ha.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Jacie said:


> Also took me exactly 40 days from date of recording to receive my emails with my member info. That was 9 days ago and I'm still waiting on points to load. I was hoping it would be within the 7-10 business days but looks like that was wishful thinking, ha.


Oh wow!  Then I can look forward to more waiting.  Ugh!


----------



## Jon84

Jacie said:


> Also took me exactly 40 days from date of recording to receive my emails with my member info. That was 9 days ago and I'm still waiting on points to load. I was hoping it would be within the 7-10 business days but looks like that was wishful thinking, ha.


How can I check when its recorded with OC?


----------



## meanwoodwhite

Jacie said:


> Also took me exactly 40 days from date of recording to receive my emails with my member info. That was 9 days ago and I'm still waiting on points to load. I was hoping it would be within the 7-10 business days but looks like that was wishful thinking, ha.



Is this even legal? 

I was reading the literature on the DVC website and it says  that the consumer has the right to book stays from the date of the closing of the ownership interest.


----------



## meanwoodwhite

I wonder if they would like to credit 2 months worth of dues if they are denying usage for so long.


----------



## Jon84

meanwoodwhite said:


> I wonder if they would like to credit 2 months worth of dues if they are denying usage for so long.


Thats a good point. 

Due to all of these delays I wont be able to use the 2019 points that I technically will lose due to it looking like it'll close after my use year.  (Not that I can travel from the UK to use them, but it would have been nice to try and rent the points!)


----------



## Lorana

Jon84 said:


> Thats a good point.
> 
> Due to all of these delays I wont be able to use the 2019 points that I technically will lose due to it looking like it'll close after my use year.  (Not that I can travel from the UK to use them, but it would have been nice to try and rent the points!)


I’m in the same situation. I have 100 pts CCV that expire 8/31 and at this rate they won’t load before they expire, despite having passed ROFR on 7/17.


----------



## Jon84

Lorana said:


> I’m in the same situation. I have 100 pts CCV that expire 8/31 and at this rate they won’t load before they expire, despite having passed ROFR on 7/17.


Same date mine expire. I guess its worth asking, they can only say no!


----------



## Madmavis

meanwoodwhite said:


> Is this even legal?
> 
> I was reading the literature on the DVC website and it says  that the consumer has the right to book stays from the date of the closing of the ownership interest.


I found this: 

Once you have your membership number, you can contact DVC Member Services to make reservations or make reservations online through the Disney Vacation Club member website.


----------



## jjlyle

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
Offer made: 05/13/2020
Offer accepted: 05/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/24/2020
Closing docs received: 7/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/14/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/13/2020
Closing: 7/16/2020 (18 days after the closing date listed on the contract)
Deed recorded: 7/16/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 76 days and counting
offer to ROFR: 42 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 22 days
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:  Maybe I'm more impatient because of just how long every step in the process is taking on Disney's side, but uuuugh, is it frustrating when sellers take forever to return documents.  (I get that getting things notarized these days is probably not easy to do).  Anyway, 8 days after receiving closing docs and 11 days after passing ROFR, I'm finally closed!  Now just the long, long wait for the contract to show and my points to appear.


Home: Copper Creek (CCV) - Small Resale #1
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 05/29/2020
Offer accepted: 05/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/17/2020
Closing docs received: 7/20/2020 (3 days!!)
Closing docs returned: 7/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/27/2020
Closing: 7/28/2020
Deed recorded: 7/28/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 60 days and counting...
Offer to Sent to ROFR: 4 days
Sent to ROFR: 45 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 8 days
Closing to Points in Account:  0 days and counting....

----------

Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - Fidelity / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVC by Resale / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVC Store / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVC Resale Market / Magic Vacation Title

In progress:
SSR Resale - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 total days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 81 total days and counting... (Contract not yet appearing and no points yet)
CCV Small Resale #1 - Fidelity / Mason - 45 days to pass ROFR, 53 total days (+8) to closing, 53 total days and counting... (Contract not yet appearing and no points yet)
CCV Small Resale #2 - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 13 days so far, waiting to pass ROFR (sent 7/15)
CCV Small Resale #3 - Fidelity / Mason - 7 days so far, waiting to pass ROFR (sent 7/21)


----------



## Madmavis

I just got the email saying my contract has closed!!! Now the wait begins for Disney to send our member information and load our points. 

Albeit slow we are making progress.


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

Madmavis said:


> I just got the email saying my contract has closed!!! Now the wait begins for Disney to send our member information and load our points.
> 
> Albeit slow we are making progress.



Congrats!  We hit that milestone today as well.  Hoping we can bank our points in time (9/30).


----------



## Madmavis

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> Congrats!  We hit that milestone today as well.  Hoping we can bank our points in time (9/30).


Congratulations


----------



## Jacie

Jon84 said:


> How can I check when its recorded with OC?



You got to the Orange County Recorders website and search by your name. I don't know if this link will work but here it is  
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/


----------



## Jacie

meanwoodwhite said:


> Is this even legal?
> 
> I was reading the literature on the DVC website and it says  that the consumer has the right to book stays from the date of the closing of the ownership interest.





meanwoodwhite said:


> I wonder if they would like to credit 2 months worth of dues if they are denying usage for so long.



Good point. I was going to give it the full ten business days for the points to show up (that's what the email said) and then call. It's kind of ridiculous. I get that staff is limited but there has to be a better way. I've already made two of the payments on the loan and still can't use my points.


----------



## lcur77

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 5/24/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
Closing Docs received: 7/18/20
Closing Docs Returned: 7/22/20 had to wait for notary
Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/28/20
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in Account:


----------



## DianaMB333

Frustrated with Fidelity!


Home: BLT
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American Tittle
Offer Made: 04/27/2020
Offer Accepted: 04/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/5/2020
Passed ROFR: 6/18/2020
Closing Docs received: ????
Closing Docs Returned: 
Seller Returned Closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in Account

92 days as of today and I am not even half way !


----------



## Anuhea35

DianaMB333 said:


> Frustrated with Fidelity!
> 
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Tittle
> Offer Made: 04/27/2020
> Offer Accepted: 04/27/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/5/2020
> Passed ROFR: 6/18/2020
> Closing Docs received: ????
> Closing Docs Returned:
> Seller Returned Closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account
> 
> 92 days as of today and I am not even half way !



Email First American. After a month of waiting I emailed them and got it in 24 hours


----------



## DianaMB333

Anuhea35 said:


> Email First American. After a month of waiting I emailed them and got it in 24 hours


I tried but keep saying that they are overloaded... ohhhmmm


----------



## ToddlerMom311

DianaMB333 said:


> Frustrated with Fidelity!
> 
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Tittle
> Offer Made: 04/27/2020
> Offer Accepted: 04/27/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/5/2020
> Passed ROFR: 6/18/2020
> Closing Docs received: ????
> Closing Docs Returned:
> Seller Returned Closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account
> 
> 92 days as of today and I am not even half way !




At that point I'd be seriously thinking of backing out, but of course I'm not the one with 92 days invested in this.  With my Fidelity contract the closing date was dictated to be 90 days from the initial contract.  FWIW our contract was also accepted on 4/27 and we closed (with Fidelity and First American) on 6/17.  We still havent gotten our membership number from DVC, so be prepared to wait even longer.


----------



## Hazy27

Update:

Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 5/30/20
Offer accepted: 5/31/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
Closing docs received: 7/22/20
Closing docs returned: 7/28/20
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown Entity
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Jon84

DianaMB333 said:


> Frustrated with Fidelity!
> 
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Tittle
> Offer Made: 04/27/2020
> Offer Accepted: 04/27/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/5/2020
> Passed ROFR: 6/18/2020
> Closing Docs received: ????
> Closing Docs Returned:
> Seller Returned Closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account
> 
> 92 days as of today and I am not even half way !


Fidelity quoted us 3-4 weeks for closing docs, we passed ROFR on Monday. I don't have high hopes!


----------



## meanwoodwhite

Really strange how companies vary in getting clising documents sorted. Got them in just 10 days with Mason.


----------



## Jon84

meanwoodwhite said:


> Really strange how companies vary in getting clising documents sorted. Got them in just 10 days with Mason.


Indeed, our Vero contract is going to go through TRCS and they've already said we'd have the docs within 10 days of ROFR passing,


----------



## JoshF

How is Timeshare Title, Inc in terms of closing doc time?  My broker said that's who's being used for my ROFR AUL contract.


----------



## CarpeDream71

So happy to finally be joining this thread - though I know I still have a loooooooong wait...

Home: Villas at Grand Floridian
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 06/10/2020
Offer accepted: 06/10/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/29/2020
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 49 days and counting...
Offer Sent to ROFR: 7 days
Sent to passing ROFR: 42 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 1 day and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## MinnieSueB

DianaMB333 said:


> Frustrated with Fidelity!
> 
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Tittle
> Offer Made: 04/27/2020
> Offer Accepted: 04/27/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/5/2020
> Passed ROFR: 6/18/2020
> Closing Docs received: ????
> Closing Docs Returned:
> Seller Returned Closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account
> 
> 92 days as of today and I am not even half way !


Wonder if they are getting backlogged with all these resales?  I received mine from First American within 2 weeks of passing ROFR that was 5/28 and had great customer service.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Still waiting on membership account to show - day #42.  Was able to get someone from accounting on the phone & said only ONE person (down from a staff of 5) is now loading contracts & is running 4 weeks behind. Sigh!


----------



## heapmaster

MinnieSueB said:


> Still waiting on membership account to show - day #42.  Was able to get someone from accounting on the phone & said only ONE person (down from a staff of 5) is now loading contracts & is running 4 weeks behind. Sigh!


I wish it was 4 weeks, i'm over 4 weeks currently.


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

Our deed was recorded yesterday.  We have points that need to be banked by 9/30.  It's looking like this is going to be close.  We also have points to use by February.  It stinks it's taking them this long.  You would think if they have work to do they would bring more people back to handle it.


----------



## heapmaster

meanwoodwhite said:


> Is this even legal?
> 
> I was reading the literature on the DVC website and it says  that the consumer has the right to book stays from the date of the closing of the ownership interest.


Where did you see that at on their site?


----------



## dbtex83

lcur77 said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer Made: 5/24/2020
> Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
> Closing Docs received: 7/18/20
> Closing Docs Returned: 7/22/20 had to wait for notary
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/28/20
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account:


I'm on a very similar track as you with Mason. Hopefully can get the new contract loaded by my Sept banking deadline.

Home: Polynesian
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 5/11/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/1/2020
Closing Docs received: 7/22/20
Closing Docs Returned: 7/23/20 
Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/29/20 (I wasn't notified separately when they were returned)
Closing: 7/29/20
Deed Recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in Account:


----------



## MinnieSueB

heapmaster said:


> I wish it was 4 weeks, i'm over 4 weeks currently.


And I took it to mean they usually take a few weeks under normal circumstances then add this to it.  UGH!


----------



## DisneyPB

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/30/20
Offer accepted: 4/30/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/05/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received: 6/23/20
Closing docs returned: 6/24/20
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/20 (8 days after scheduled closing date )
Closing: 7/27/20
Deed recorded: 7/29/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

Still is weird to me that sellers take so long to get documents back. If it was me I would want my money! Didn't imagine back at the end of April that this would be a 4-5 month process, but happy to at least know the deed is recorded and we are one step closer. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Michelle Sinnott

Home: SSR (100)
Broker: BUY AND SELL DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/27/2020
Offer accepted: 05/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/01/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/14/2020
Closing docs received: 7/23/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/25/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/27/2020
Closing: 7/28/2020
Deed recorded: 7/28/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Michelle Sinnott

Michelle Sinnott said:


> Home: SSR (100)
> Broker: BUY AND SELL DVC
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/27/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/01/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/14/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/23/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/25/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/27/2020
> Closing: 7/28/2020
> Deed recorded: 7/28/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:




Letting the waiting begin for my member info. My broker told be it’s taking 3-4 weeks.


----------



## RachStu

My points have finally loaded! It took 24 days from when the resale contract was added to my existing membership. Just in time for my banking deadline at the end of the month...


----------



## macman123

RachStu said:


> My points have finally loaded! It took 24 days from when the resale contract was added to my existing membership. Just in time for my banking deadline at the end of the month...



How long did it take for the contract to be added? I am in Day 21.....


----------



## EatMoreVeg

macman123 said:


> How long did it take for the contract to be added? I am in Day 21.....



I am at day 35 waiting for contract to load...


----------



## NHanson521

EatMoreVeg said:


> I am at day 35 waiting for contract to load...


 Oh man, really?
I just emailed that super long email that you had posted a few weeks back.
My deed was recorded July 1st, and I want to book for mid-september! This isn't looking good.


----------



## Becky19

Day 41 for me and still nothing


----------



## macman123

Becky19 said:


> Day 41 for me and still nothing


 
41 days!!!! Are you a DVC member already?


----------



## MinnieSueB

Becky19 said:


> Day 41 for me and still nothing


#42 - right there with you!


----------



## pinkxray

Newbie here. I just received my closing papers today and will send out today.
How do you know when the seller returns them?


----------



## Anuhea35

pinkxray said:


> Newbie here. I just received my closing papers today and will send out today.
> How do you know when the seller returns them?



I email the title company, tell them I’m mailing my paperwork and to let me know when the sellers return theirs.


----------



## macman123

pinkxray said:


> Newbie here. I just received my closing papers today and will send out today.
> How do you know when the seller returns them?



The Title Co tell you. Usually, they close within a day or so after receipt.
I have used Magic Title and Mason Title, both let me know they had been returned by the seller.


----------



## Lorana

pinkxray said:


> Newbie here. I just received my closing papers today and will send out today.
> How do you know when the seller returns them?


I withhold wiring final payment until the seller returns theirs, so I ask the title company to inform me when the seller returns their docs. I do this partly because I’ve had sellers take a long time to return docs and I’d rather have my money earning interest than sitting in escrow.


----------



## Becky19

macman123 said:


> 41 days!!!! Are you a DVC member already?



No I'm a new member so that's potentially slowing things down


----------



## lcur77

dbtex83 said:


> I'm on a very similar track as you with Mason. Hopefully can get the new contract loaded by my Sept banking deadline.
> 
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 5/11/2020
> Offer Accepted: 5/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/15/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/1/2020
> Closing Docs received: 7/22/20
> Closing Docs Returned: 7/23/20
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/29/20 (I wasn't notified separately when they were returned)
> Closing: 7/29/20
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account:


Yeah I was told we are closing tomorrow so not far off. I expect to have my points first or 2nd week in Sept but not in a huge rush. Just need them to book a trip for Sept 2021 so I don't "need" them until Oct. Of course I want them now lol.


----------



## DISMomma4

Home: Copper Creek
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/28/20
Offer accepted: 5/29/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
Closing docs received: 7/29/20
Closing docs returned: 7/30/20
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 


TIME TOTAL: 63 days and counting...
Offer Sent to ROFR: 8 days
Sent to passing ROFR: 45 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## badeacon

Home: OKW-E
Broker: dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/30/20
Offer accepted: 5/30/20
Sent to ROFR:5/31/20
Passed ROFR: 7/14/20
Closing docs received: 7/18/20
Closing docs returned: 7/20/20
Seller returned closing docs: 7/28/20
Closing: 7/29/20
Deed recorded: 7/30/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Wacat

I’m still waiting.  I feel like I should at least have this new contract on my membership by now.  It’s frustrating that you can’t call in and speak to anyone because you just get a message saying to email them which they don’t reply to.

Home: Polynesian
Broker: DVC Shop
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 4/14/2020
Offer accepted: 4/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 5/12/2020
Closing docs received: 5/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 5/24/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 5/23/2020
Closing: 6/9/2020
Deed recorded: 6/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

Wacat said:


> I’m still waiting.  I feel like I should at least have this new contract on my membership by now.  It’s frustrating that you can’t call in and speak to anyone because you just get a message saying to email them which they don’t reply to.
> 
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: DVC Shop
> Title Company: Hayes Title
> Offer made: 4/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 4/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/15/2020
> Passed ROFR: 5/12/2020
> Closing docs received: 5/20/2020
> Closing docs returned: 5/24/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 5/23/2020
> Closing: 6/9/2020
> Deed recorded: 6/11/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


I agree, this is ridiculous! I'm an existing member and object to DVC taking my dues money but not properly staffing their office. The problem is we have no representation. I'm over 100 days out with no end in sight and no one to complain to.


----------



## Lorana

Wacat said:


> I’m still waiting. I feel like I should at least have this new contract on my membership by now. It’s frustrating that you can’t call in and speak to anyone because you just get a message saying to email them which they don’t reply to.





What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> I agree, this is ridiculous! I'm an existing member and object to DVC taking my dues money but not properly staffing their office. The problem is we have no representation. I'm over 100 days out with no end in sight and no one to complain to.


I was just going to come over to post here about how I clearly don’t handle well this “nothing left to do but wait and wait and wait” part of the process (and how dangerous that is for me and addonitis! It makes me want to start looking), but saw this and have to agree. The length of time it is taking for contracts to appear and points to be added is insane. The fact that you both are still waiting just for your contracts makes me want to scream in despair, since my closings were only 15 and 2 days ago respectively...


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

Michelle Sinnott said:


> Letting the waiting begin for my member info. My broker told be it’s taking 3-4 weeks.


Mine said the same thing. I don't think the brokers are aware of how messed up things have become over at the DVC offices.

Its been over 6 weeks since my deed was recorded and I still don't have my resale contract posted to my existing account. It sounds like it's going to be another 3-4 weeks after the contract posts for the points to be available for use. So 10 weeks, maybe, for what used to take 2-3 weeks? And don't get me started about ROFR. Everyone knows they are not buying anything back right now. Why are they dribbling people around with a 40 day review process? It's very aggravating. I despise poor customer service. Rant over (for now  ).


----------



## Lorana

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> Mine said the same thing. I don't think the brokers are aware of how messed up things have become over at the DVC offices.
> 
> Its been over 6 weeks since my deed was recorded and I still don't have my resale contract posted to my existing account. It sounds like it's going to be another 3-4 weeks after the contract posts for the points to be available for use. So 10 weeks, maybe, for what used to take 2-3 weeks? And don't get me started about ROFR. Everyone knows they are not buying anything back right now. Why are they dribbling people around with a 40 day review process? It's very aggravating. I despise poor customer service. Rant over (for now  ).


I'm also curious - and maybe I should start a separate thread - but is there any recourse for those of us who are going to lose points due to how long this process is taking?  Aside from the long ROFR, Estoppel, and Closing delays, now that I'm closed, I'm entitled to my points.  But by the time they put in my contract and load my points, I'll have lost the opportunity to use or deposit into RCI my 100 2019 CCV points that were part of my contract.  Now, I'm admittedly just accepting these points are lost; at the same time, I'm wondering if there's anything I can do considering it's DVC's delays that are causing me to lose those points.  I certainly wasn't expecting back in May that my resale contract wouldn't be loaded before 8/31.


----------



## dbtex83

Lorana said:


> I'm also curious - and maybe I should start a separate thread - but is there any recourse for those of us who are going to lose points due to how long this process is taking?  Aside from the long ROFR, Estoppel, and Closing delays, now that I'm closed, I'm entitled to my points.  But by the time they put in my contract and load my points, I'll have lost the opportunity to use or deposit into RCI my 100 2019 CCV points that were part of my contract.  Now, I'm admittedly just accepting these points are lost; at the same time, I'm wondering if there's anything I can do considering it's DVC's delays that are causing me to lose those points.  I certainly wasn't expecting back in May that my resale contract wouldn't be loaded before 8/31.


Same boat here. I closed on another contract in March and it took just 10 days for points to load, so I had no reason to think this time they still wouldn't be loaded 3-4 months into the process.
I wonder if there will be any flexibility for banking after the deadline for those who closed well before that date. Even then though, I have a stay booked with current year points that I'd like to swap out with my incoming 2019 banked points (so that I can then bank all 2020 points). But I'm not sure if they would facilitate something like that after the banking deadline.


----------



## Red Dog Run

Lorana said:


> No. It was:
> BRV Resale - 43 days - Fidelity / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVC by Resale / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVC Store / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVC Resale Market / Magic Vacation Title


Hi.  I'm going through Fidelity and they are using Mason Title.  Agent: Craig Washburn. What is your experience, please.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

dbtex83 said:


> Same boat here. I closed on another contract in March and it took just 10 days for points to load, so I had no reason to think this time they still wouldn't be loaded 3-4 months into the process.
> I wonder if there will be any flexibility for banking after the deadline for those who closed well before that date. Even then though, I have a stay booked with current year points that I'd like to swap out with my incoming 2019 banked points (so that I can then bank all 2020 points). But I'm not sure if they would facilitate something like that after the banking deadline.



I am in the same boat. I am hoping to swap out 2019 banked points into an existing reservation but the longer this process is taking, the more I am worried this isn’t going to be an option. Would love if there was something that could be done to hold member services accountable to a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## Lorana

Red Dog Run said:


> Hi.  I'm going through Fidelity and they are using Mason Title.  Agent: Craig Washburn. What is your experience, please.


With Mason, I think I've had Cammy Smith as my Mason agent every time, so I cannot speak to Craig.  I have nothing but positive experiences with Mason (and Cammy); they've been fantastic to work with.  My experience has been that Mason has been faster through estoppel/closing than other title companies I've used (Magic Vacation Title, TRCS).  That said, Magic Vacation Title sends you a nice binder with your finalized contracts and title deed at the end, whereas the others just sent copies of the title deed with no presentation.


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

Lorana said:


> I'm also curious - and maybe I should start a separate thread - but is there any recourse for those of us who are going to lose points due to how long this process is taking?  Aside from the long ROFR, Estoppel, and Closing delays, now that I'm closed, I'm entitled to my points.  But by the time they put in my contract and load my points, I'll have lost the opportunity to use or deposit into RCI my 100 2019 CCV points that were part of my contract.  Now, I'm admittedly just accepting these points are lost; at the same time, I'm wondering if there's anything I can do considering it's DVC's delays that are causing me to lose those points.  I certainly wasn't expecting back in May that my resale contract wouldn't be loaded before 8/31.



We are in the same boat.  It stinks.


----------



## lcur77

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 5/24/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
Closing Docs received: 7/18/20
Closing Docs Returned: 7/22/20 had to wait for notary
Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/28/20
Closing: 7/30/2020
Deed Recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in AccounT:


----------



## heapmaster

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> We are in the same boat.  It stinks.


Yes, the email stating "approximately  six weeks from date of receiving closing docs from title company" is crazy, they should have this department fully staffed if not at least half staffed, not just one person doing it all. And the six weeks is just to process the transfer, how much more time after that to get the points?!


----------



## Red Dog Run

Lorana said:


> With Mason, I think I've had Cammy Smith as my Mason agent every time, so I cannot speak to Craig.  I have nothing but positive experiences with Mason (and Cammy); they've been fantastic to work with.  My experience has been that Mason has been faster through estoppel/closing than other title companies I've used (Magic Vacation Title, TRCS).  That said, Magic Vacation Title sends you a nice binder with your finalized contracts and title deed at the end, whereas the others just sent copies of the title deed with no presentation.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Anuhea35

Home: OKW
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/04/2020
Offer accepted: 04/04/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 04/27/2020
Closing docs received:5/15/2020
Closing docs returned:5/19/2020 (mailed)
Seller returned closing docs:***
Closing: 6/4/2020
Deed recorded: 6/4/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
Points in account: 7/19/2020

Home: OKW
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 05/04/2020
Offer accepted: 05/04/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/08/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/18/2020
Closing docs received:7/15/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/21/2020
Seller returned closing docs:***
Closing: 7/30/2020
Deed recorded: 7/30/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

Closed and recorded! Now just to wait for it to show up!!!


----------



## 3ZrWe

Lorana said:


> With Mason, I think I've had Cammy Smith as my Mason agent every time, so I cannot speak to Craig.  I have nothing but positive experiences with Mason (and Cammy); they've been fantastic to work with.  My experience has been that Mason has been faster through estoppel/closing than other title companies I've used (Magic Vacation Title, TRCS).  That said, Magic Vacation Title sends you a nice binder with your finalized contracts and title deed at the end, whereas the others just sent copies of the title deed with no presentation.


So happy to hear this since I switched last minute to Mason and have Cammy as the title agent! Just passed ROFR and have only great things to say about the process so far. I was fortunate the sellers banked 2019 points but hope Disney makes it right for all those that end up missing the window as a result of how incredibly long things are taking from start to finish. ROFR has really picked up the last few weeks so fingers crossed that membership and points do the same!


----------



## 3ZrWe

So excited to move to this group after passing ROFR yesterday! Still feeling elated at being a new DVC member  

Home (!!!): VGF
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 6/17/20
Offer accepted: 6/17/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/22/20 (took an extra day since I changed the title company)
Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Aussie RJ

Lorana said:


> I'm also curious - and maybe I should start a separate thread - but is there any recourse for those of us who are going to lose points due to how long this process is taking?  Aside from the long ROFR, Estoppel, and Closing delays, now that I'm closed, I'm entitled to my points.  But by the time they put in my contract and load my points, I'll have lost the opportunity to use or deposit into RCI my 100 2019 CCV points that were part of my contract.  Now, I'm admittedly just accepting these points are lost; at the same time, I'm wondering if there's anything I can do considering it's DVC's delays that are causing me to lose those points.  I certainly wasn't expecting back in May that my resale contract wouldn't be loaded before 8/31.


I'm not sure where you're at in the process, but if the deed is recorded and the contract is showing online. At that point you may be able to contact DVC and explain the situation. Perhaps they may load the points faster? Prior to COVID I did manage to contact member services (over the online chat feature)  and I asked if there was anything they could do to speed the process. I wanted the points to book a hard to get room and 7 months was fast approaching. Member services added the points there and then. I realise they are short staffed, but it won't hurt to try?


----------



## chicagoshannon

Our 3rd contract.  This will be the last.  

Home : SSR
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/19/20
Offer accepted: 6/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/20 
Passed ROFR: 7/30/20 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## MinnieSueB

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> Mine said the same thing. I don't think the brokers are aware of how messed up things have become over at the DVC offices.
> 
> Its been over 6 weeks since my deed was recorded and I still don't have my resale contract posted to my existing account. It sounds like it's going to be another 3-4 weeks after the contract posts for the points to be available for use. So 10 weeks, maybe, for what used to take 2-3 weeks? And don't get me started about ROFR. Everyone knows they are not buying anything back right now. Why are they dribbling people around with a 40 day review process? It's very aggravating. I despise poor customer service. Rant over (for now  ).


I'm with you!  Beyond frustrating!!  AND it's just going to get worse as there is a big influx of resale contracts coming down the line.  I keep hoping tomorrow is THE DAY!


----------



## RachStu

Aussie RJ said:


> I'm not sure where you're at in the process, but if the deed is recorded and the contract is showing online. At that point you may be able to contact DVC and explain the situation. Perhaps they may load the points faster? Prior to COVID I did manage to contact member services (over the online chat feature)  and I asked if there was anything they could do to speed the process. I wanted the points to book a hard to get room and 7 months was fast approaching. Member services added the points there and then. I realise they are short staffed, but it won't hurt to try?



I tried this twice. Both cast members claimed they couldn’t do anything. They said only member administration could deal with it. I told them people were reporting on social media that member services had been able to help but they still maintained it wasn’t possible. They can, however, do a late banking of points if your points are loaded after your banking deadline.


----------



## Aussie RJ

RachStu said:


> I tried this twice. Both cast members claimed they couldn’t do anything. They said only member administration could deal with it. I told them people were reporting on social media that member services had been able to help but they still maintained it wasn’t possible. They can, however, do a late banking of points if your points are loaded after your banking deadline.


Disappointing. I can assure you it did work in January this year. Although I assume staff were at full numbers.


----------



## heapmaster

Aussie RJ said:


> Disappointing. I can assure you it did work in January this year. Although I assume staff were at full numbers.


Ya, and if MS really can't do it, maybe MS tells member admin to add the points.


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

My new contract final showed up in my existing member account today. Total 6 weeks and 2 days from when the deed was recorded.

Email from Member Administration that came today advises to allow 7-10 business days for the points to be transferred and available for use.

I have to give them credit, I did request by email last week that they have my contract posted by 7/31 and they did come through. So it appears that they are reading the emails and possibly prioritizing work accordingly.


----------



## MinnieSueB

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> My new contract final showed up in my existing member account today. Total 6 weeks and 2 days from when the deed was recorded.
> 
> Email from Member Administration that came today advises to allow 7-10 business days for the points to be transferred and available for use.
> 
> I have to give them credit, I did request by email last week that they have my contract posted by 7/31 and they did come through. So it appears that they are reading the emails and possibly prioritizing work accordingly.


Mine too!  FINALLY on day #44!!  Now to wait for points to load!


----------



## ToddlerMom311

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> My new contract final showed up in my existing member account today. Total 6 weeks and 2 days from when the deed was recorded.
> 
> Email from Member Administration that came today advises to allow 7-10 business days for the points to be transferred and available for use.
> 
> I have to give them credit, I did request by email last week that they have my contract posted by 7/31 and they did come through. So it appears that they are reading the emails and possibly prioritizing work accordingly.



Same -  45 days for me!   But, this is my first DVC contract and I still don't have my activation code.  Hopefully that will come soon!


----------



## macman123

And did your contract just 'appear' on the dashboard, or were you emailed?


----------



## RachStu

I was emailed about my contract, but my points just appeared.


----------



## heapmaster

Anuhea35 said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/04/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/04/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/15/2020
> Passed ROFR: 04/27/2020
> Closing docs received:5/15/2020
> Closing docs returned:5/19/2020 (mailed)
> Seller returned closing docs:***
> Closing: 6/4/2020
> Deed recorded: 6/4/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
> Points in account: 7/19/2020


Were you actually monitoring your account over the weekend? You state your contract showed up on 7/18 and got points on 7/19, that is a Saturday and Sunday and under normal conditions Member Admin doesnt work on weekends. If this actually happened where it showed up during a weekend, that would be great, because that means they might be working on the weekends to try to clear the back log..from my sources they are currently on close date 6/17.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

What is actually involved in closing?  USA based buyer and seller.

Is a notary generally needed?


----------



## RachStu

heapmaster said:


> Were you actually monitoring your account over the weekend? You state your contract showed up on 7/18 and got points on 7/19, that is a Saturday and Sunday and under normal conditions Member Admin doesnt work on weekends. If this actually happened where it showed up during a weekend, that would be great, because that means they might be working on the weekends to try to clear the back log..from my sources they are currently on close date 6/17.



My new contract showed up on a Sunday which surprised me. I also received an email that day so they must have some people working at the weekend.


----------



## heapmaster

RachStu said:


> My new contract showed up on a Sunday which surprised me. I also received an email that day so they must have some people working at the weekend.


Good to know, thanks, and I hope so, they need to crank these out quick. I still here its only 1 person down from a staff of 5, maybe they are rotating to keep it 8x7


----------



## ToddlerMom311

Home: Poly
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/17/20
Offer accepted: 4/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/20
Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
Closing docs received: 6/9/20
Closing docs returned: 6/10/20
Seller returned closing docs: 6/15/20
Closing: 6/17/20
Deed recorded: 6/17/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/31/20
Points in account: 8/1/20

It happened! Finally!!!  Woo-hoo!  

We have already booked for June 2021!


----------



## Cyberc1978

heapmaster said:


> Were you actually monitoring your account over the weekend? You state your contract showed up on 7/18 and got points on 7/19, that is a Saturday and Sunday and under normal conditions Member Admin doesnt work on weekends. If this actually happened where it showed up during a weekend, that would be great, because that means they might be working on the weekends to try to clear the back log..from my sources they are currently on close date 6/17.


It’s not Member admin which adds the points to your account that will be a team within Member Services and they work weekends.

Member admin adds the contract to your membership/Dashboard and then afterwards Member Services adds the points.

With a little luck and sweet talking you can get your points within a day of the contract being added. that’s what I did last time


----------



## heapmaster

Cyberc1978 said:


> It’s not Member admin which adds the points to your account that will be a team within Member Services and they work weekends.
> 
> Member admin adds the contract to your membership/Dashboard and then afterwards Member Services adds the points.
> 
> With a little luck and sweet talking you can get your points within a day of the contract being added. that’s what I did last time


Your correct, I talked to the guy on the phone that does the points in member services. I was just hoping member admin works weekends too. I forgot to ask that question if they are.


----------



## Jacie

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> My new contract final showed up in my existing member account today. Total 6 weeks and 2 days from when the deed was recorded.
> 
> Email from Member Administration that came today advises to allow 7-10 business days for the points to be transferred and available for use.
> 
> I have to give them credit, I did request by email last week that they have my contract posted by 7/31 and they did come through. So it appears that they are reading the emails and possibly prioritizing work accordingly.



My 10 business days since my contract appeared was Thursday. Still no points. I suppose I'll send an email tomorrow and see if they can do anything. Our 7 month window for our spring trip is opening in less than two weeks and I would love my points!


----------



## Jvalen93

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company:  Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 05/21/20
Offer accepted: 05/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 05/27/20
Passed ROFR: 07/08/20
Closing docs received: 07/23/20
Closing docs returned: 07/24/20
Seller returned closing docs: 07/28/20
Closing: 07/31/20
Deed recorded: ?
Contract Showing on Membership: ?
Points in Account: ?

So close yet so far from the finish line.


----------



## Madmavis

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic. Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/14/20
Offer accepted: 5/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/15/20
Passed ROFR: 6/24/20
Closing docs received: 7/16/20
Closing docs returned: 7/18/20
Seller returned closing docs: 7/23/20
Closing: 7/28/20
Deed recorded: 7/29/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

Where so close!


----------



## Cadbury

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/8/20
Offer accepted: 6/8/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/20
Passes ROFR:  7/21/20
Closing docs received: 7/26/20
Closing docs returned: 7/27/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/31/20
Deed recorded: 8/3/20
Contract showing on membership: (maybe 9/17/20 ish)
points in account: (maybe 10/2/20 ish)


----------



## MinnieSueB

ToddlerMom311 said:


> Home: Poly
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 4/17/20
> Offer accepted: 4/21/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/27/20
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
> Closing docs received: 6/9/20
> Closing docs returned: 6/10/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 6/15/20
> Closing: 6/17/20
> Deed recorded: 6/17/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/31/20
> Points in account: 8/1/20
> 
> It happened! Finally!!!  Woo-hoo!
> 
> We have already booked for June 2021!


Great for you guys!!!  My account loaded on 7/31 as well but I'm still waiting on points to be loaded.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Just waiting on points to load and we will finally be done!

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/16/2020
Offer accepted: 04/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
Passed ROFR:  05/28/2020
Closing docs received: 06/09/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 06/17/2020
Deed recorded: 06/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 07/31/20
Points in account:


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Home:  BCV
Broker:  *************.com
Title Company:  TRCS
Offer made: 5/31/20
Offer accepted: 5/31/20
Sent to ROFR:  6/1/20
Passed ROFR:  7/14/20
Closing docs received:  7/26/20
Closing docs returned:  7/29/20
Seller returned closing docs:  ?
Closing: 7/31/20
Deed recorded:  8/3/20
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Here's our data!


----------



## BrianR

Home: VGF
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 05/12/20
Offer accepted: 05/13/20
Sent to ROFR: 05/15/20
Passed ROFR: 06/24/20
Closing docs received: 07/15/20
Closing docs returned: 07/16/20
Seller returned closing docs: 07/16/20
Closing: 07/20/20
Deed recorded: 07/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/19/20
Points in Account: 9/6/20


----------



## lcur77

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 5/24/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
Closing Docs received: 7/18/20
Closing Docs Returned: 7/22/20 had to wait for notary
Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/28/20
Closing: 7/30/2020
Deed Recorded: 8/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in Account: 

Now the long wait beings!


----------



## wn01aa

Update:

Home: Polynesian
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/29/2020
Offer accepted: 6/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## LadybugsMum

wn01aa said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/29/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/29/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (33 days)
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



I wonder how they do the ROFR - in the absolute order in which they were received (not likely) or by resort then order they were received. I used the same broker, but different title company and my contract was sent to Disney for ROFR on 6/29 for 210 pts at SSR. I haven't heard back yet whether or not it passed.

ETA: I got the email that I passed just 3 minutes after posted this.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Adding myself to this thread finally. 

Home: Saratoga Springs 
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/23/2020
Offer accepted: 6/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## tweetykl

Home: Grand Californian
Broker: DVC Store 
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/28/20
Offer accepted: 6/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/20
Passed ROFR: 8/3/20
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Bob2020

We are now at day 35 after deed sent to Disney for account to be set up. I know it's taking even longer but would like to contact Member Services to try and speed things up as we have points we need to rent out before loosing them. Don't want to hang on the phone for ages so can anyone help with an email address for them, thanks.


----------



## MinnieSueB

You can certainly try to email them but I emailed and never heard back and have read that several have done the same with no response.  I've also read that several have had good luck with them reinstating the points since it's taking so long in processing resales.  They are taking right at 6 weeks to set up new accounts.


----------



## jlshelt

Bob2020 said:


> We are now at day 35 after deed sent to Disney for account to be set up. I know it's taking even longer but would like to contact Member Services to try and speed things up as we have points we need to rent out before loosing them. Don't want to hang on the phone for ages so can anyone help with an email address for them, thanks.



I do not have an email address but just wanted to let you know that I am currently at day 53 since deed was recorded with no communication from Disney. I emailed my broker to ask if others were experiencing this long of a wait, and she told me she had a client who recorded in May that just received their email from Disney. Granted, I am going to be a new member, but it appears there are probably many more individuals in the queue in front of you, unfortunately.

Is anyone at longer than 53 days?


----------



## Jnivek

I also emailed and didn’t hear back. This Friday will complete 6 weeks from my deed being sent to member administration. I am slowly becoming numb to the time it is taking.


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

Bob2020 said:


> We are now at day 35 after deed sent to Disney for account to be set up. I know it's taking even longer but would like to contact Member Services to try and speed things up as we have points we need to rent out before loosing them. Don't want to hang on the phone for ages so can anyone help with an email address for them, thanks.


Call 800-800-9800 and choose option #2 for Member Administration. The email address for their office is provided there.


----------



## Bob2020

Thanks for the replies looks like I'll have to wait a few weeks more.


----------



## NHanson521

Bob, I am at 34 days, so right there with you.
July 1st my deed was recorded with Orange County.
I did email last week with no response. It was posted here a lot further back, and it is a weird long email. 
wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com

But like I said, no response


----------



## Bob2020

Many thanks for the email address at least I now have it for chasing them up in another couple of weeks.


----------



## badeacon

Bob2020 said:


> We are now at day 35 after deed sent to Disney for account to be set up. I know it's taking even longer but would like to contact Member Services to try and speed things up as we have points we need to rent out before loosing them. Don't want to hang on the phone for ages so can anyone help with an email address for them, thanks.


wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com
this is email I used in May to contact them and account loaded the next day.

looks as if i was a little late


----------



## pinkxray

Things are starting to move along!

Home : SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Sent: 6/4
Offer Accepted: 6/4
Sent ROFR 6/5
Passed ROFR 7/21
Closing documents received: 7/29
Sent: 7/30
Sellers documents received: 7/30
Closed: 8/4

Now I just wait...
I can’t  wait to have a member number and then points!

Quick ?
I noticed they received the sellers papers quick. Do they just get the email with the deed like I did and return it?
I was just surprised they returned it so quick.


----------



## JoshF

Home : AUL
Broker: http://fidelityresales.com 
Title: Timeshare Title, Inc
Offer Sent: 6/9
Offer Accepted: 6/9
Sent ROFR 6/9
Passed ROFR 7/17
Closing documents received: 8/4
Sent: 8/4
Sellers documents received: 
Closed:


----------



## badeacon

Home: AKV
Broker: *************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 5/30/20
Offer accepted: 6/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/2/20220
Passed ROFR: 7/22/20
Closing docs received: 7/27/20
Closing docs returned: 7/28/20
Seller returned closing docs: 7/28/20
Closing: 8/4/2020
Deed recorded: 8/4/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## meanwoodwhite

Contract closed and deed recorded yesterday. Can't believe it might be another 6 weeks to set up an online account. Why it would take so long I have no idea.


----------



## DISMomma4

pinkxray said:


> Things are starting to move along!
> 
> Home : SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Sent: 6/4
> Offer Accepted: 6/4
> Sent ROFR 6/5
> Passed ROFR 7/21
> Closing documents received: 7/29
> Sent: 7/30
> Sellers documents received: 7/30
> Closed: 8/4
> 
> Now I just wait...
> I can’t  wait to have a member number and then points!
> 
> Quick ?
> I noticed they received the sellers papers quick. Do they just get the email with the deed like I did and return it?
> I was just surprised they returned it so quick.



We have the same broker, title company and very similar timeline!  I'm crossing my fingers our sellers are as quick as yours and we close very soon!!  Congrats!


----------



## Jnivek

What-r-ya Goofy? said:


> Call 800-800-9800 and choose option #2 for Member Administration. The email address for their office is provided there.


Just don’t make the mistake of dialing 800-800-8900. I did and it’s a different “fantasy” line that takes discrete payments. I hung up so I have no idea what option 2 would have cost me .....


----------



## Jnivek

The saga continues.......After calling the right number, I emailed member administration hoping to pick up a few extra days at a DVC resort in advance of an upcoming stay at Caribbean Beach I received the following response:

Unfortunately the transfer will not be completed in time to use those points for your upcoming trip. We received your transfer documents from Title Company on 6/30.  Our turnaround time for the queue is taking between 6-7 weeks from the date we receive the documents. 


Once we have completed the transfer, the system will generate two emails.  One will include your personalized activation code for the Member Website.  The other will include your Club ID Number.  Both identifiers will be needed to access the website where you can begin planning your next vacation. 

Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days. 

We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received.


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

Jnivek said:


> The saga continues.......After calling the right number, I emailed member administration hoping to pick up a few extra days at a DVC resort in advance of an upcoming stay at Caribbean Beach I received the following response:
> 
> Unfortunately the transfer will not be completed in time to use those points for your upcoming trip. We received your transfer documents from Title Company on 6/30.  Our turnaround time for the queue is taking between 6-7 weeks from the date we receive the documents.
> 
> 
> Once we have completed the transfer, the system will generate two emails.  One will include your personalized activation code for the Member Website.  The other will include your Club ID Number.  Both identifiers will be needed to access the website where you can begin planning your next vacation.
> 
> Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days.
> 
> We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received.



This is unacceptable.  They clearly are understaffed.   Also there are probably people sitting at home wanting to work.   They are making a choice to handle the situation this way. This is typical Disney.


----------



## Wacat

Jnivek said:


> The saga continues.......After calling the right number, I emailed member administration hoping to pick up a few extra days at a DVC resort in advance of an upcoming stay at Caribbean Beach I received the following response:
> 
> Unfortunately the transfer will not be completed in time to use those points for your upcoming trip. We received your transfer documents from Title Company on 6/30.  Our turnaround time for the queue is taking between 6-7 weeks from the date we receive the documents.
> 
> 
> Once we have completed the transfer, the system will generate two emails.  One will include your personalized activation code for the Member Website.  The other will include your Club ID Number.  Both identifiers will be needed to access the website where you can begin planning your next vacation.
> 
> Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days.
> 
> We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received.


I share your frustration.  I have been waiting almost two months now.  If things don’t start happening in the next week or two, maybe it is worth looking into filing a complaint with the state.


----------



## 3ZrWe

3ZrWe said:


> So excited to move to this group after passing ROFR yesterday! Still feeling elated at being a new DVC member
> 
> Home (!!!): VGF
> Broker: Fidelity Resales
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 6/17/20
> Offer accepted: 6/17/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/22/20 (took an extra day since I changed the title company)
> Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (38 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/5/20
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Just received my closing docs!! YAY!


----------



## NHanson521

Jnivek said:


> The saga continues.......After calling the right number, I emailed member administration hoping to pick up a few extra days at a DVC resort in advance of an upcoming stay at Caribbean Beach I received the following response:
> 
> Unfortunately the transfer will not be completed in time to use those points for your upcoming trip. We received your transfer documents from Title Company on 6/30.  Our turnaround time for the queue is taking between 6-7 weeks from the date we receive the documents.
> 
> 
> Once we have completed the transfer, the system will generate two emails.  One will include your personalized activation code for the Member Website.  The other will include your Club ID Number.  Both identifiers will be needed to access the website where you can begin planning your next vacation.
> 
> Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days.
> 
> We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received.



When did you send your email? I sent one last Thursday, with no response at all.
But my deed was recorded on July 1st, so I'm right behind you


----------



## Jnivek

I sent it today around noon and was really surprised to receive such a quick response. I also sent one last month which never received a response. I get it that COVID has buggered things up. I’m frustrated but not angry. Even though it says I won’t have points in time I still hope they are wrong.


----------



## soniam

Home: BWV
Broker: https://www.fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: First American (https://www.firstam.com/)
Offer made: 5/2/20
Offer accepted: 5/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/7/20
Passed ROFR: 6/18/20
Closing docs received: 7/13/20
Closing docs returned: 7/23/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/27/20
Deed recorded: 7/30/20
Contract Showing on Membership: ?
Points in account: ?


----------



## meanwoodwhite

Jnivek said:


> The saga continues.......After calling the right number, I emailed member administration hoping to pick up a few extra days at a DVC resort in advance of an upcoming stay at Caribbean Beach I received the following response:
> 
> Unfortunately the transfer will not be completed in time to use those points for your upcoming trip. We received your transfer documents from Title Company on 6/30.  Our turnaround time for the queue is taking between 6-7 weeks from the date we receive the documents.
> 
> 
> Once we have completed the transfer, the system will generate two emails.  One will include your personalized activation code for the Member Website.  The other will include your Club ID Number.  Both identifiers will be needed to access the website where you can begin planning your next vacation.
> 
> Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days.
> 
> We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received.



It really is not a good enough excuse at this point. They have been understaffed for months now. It was understandable at the start of the lock down. 

Two months to do some basic administration is not acceptable.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/4/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## NHanson521

Home : Beach Club
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/1/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/6/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

meanwoodwhite said:


> Contract closed and deed recorded yesterday. Can't believe it might be another 6 weeks to set up an online account. Why it would take so long I have no idea.



They furloughed many workers from Member Administration and are just starting to bring a few staff back.  I was told they had only one person for a while doing it.

I had deed recorded July 7th. Emailed them July 28th to see if they had a timeline but no response yet.

I am hoping by end of August as I have points expiring November 30th that I’d like to get used.


----------



## NHanson521

Home : AKL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/5/2020
Offer accepted: 3/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 3/6/2020
Passed ROFR: 3/25/2020
Closing docs received:6/2/20
Closing docs returned: 6/2/20
Seller returned closing docs:6/29/20 (issues with UK notary)
Closing: 6/30/20
Deed recorded: 7/1/20
Contract Showing on Membership(New membership) 8/7/20
Points in account:


----------



## NHanson521

Sandisw said:


> They furloughed many workers from Member Administration and are just starting to bring a few staff back.  I was told they had only one person for a while doing it.
> 
> I had deed recorded July 7th. Emailed them July 28th to see if they had a timeline but no response yet.
> 
> I am hoping by end of August as I have points expiring November 30th that I’d like to get used.



My deed was recorded July 1st, and also emailed last week on the 30th, with no answer. Not holding my breath at this point.
I did just pass RoFR with a second contract, and in my email, the broker is now saying Disney is saying 45-60 days to get membership after the deed is recorded.


----------



## Sandisw

NHanson521 said:


> My deed was recorded July 1st, and also emailed last week on the 30th, with no answer. Not holding my breath at this point.
> I did just pass RoFR with a second contract, and in my email, the broker is now saying Disney is saying 45-60 days to get membership after the deed is recorded.



I am already a member so at least once in I have access...don’t have to wait for codes.

But my poor seller has t been paid and they won’t until I see the contract and points. Feel bad for them.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 04/20/2002
Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
Closing docs received: 06/08/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/09/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 06/22/2020
Closing: 06/23/2020
Deed recorded: 06/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: *08/07/2020*
Points in account: 

43 days from closing to deed recorded... 
It's frustrating that the time to close and the time to get the deed even showing on my existing member account was longer than it actually took to pass ROFR.


----------



## Steph01002

EatMoreVeg said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Title Company
> Offer made: 04/20/2002
> Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
> Closing docs received: 06/08/2020
> Closing docs returned: 06/09/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 06/22/2020
> Closing: 06/23/2020
> Deed recorded: 06/24/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: *08/07/2020*
> Points in account:
> 
> 43 days from closing to deed recorded...
> It's frustrating that the time to close and the time to get the deed even showing on my existing member account was longer than it actually took to pass ROFR.


Thanks for sharing this! I'm two days behind you on the deed being recorded and hoping to make our 11 month mark to make reservations for next July soon. We will be cutting it close!


----------



## Jnivek

Keep posting this new purchases and updates. This is a great way to let others see progress. We are all happy with our purchases. We are all making it through ROFR. We are all getting through membership account setup. It may take a little longer but it’s going to happen and all of us will be happy making that first reservation. Let’s see...which DVC first?


----------



## MinnieSueB

Sandisw said:


> They furloughed many workers from Member Administration and are just starting to bring a few staff back.  I was told they had only one person for a while doing it.
> 
> I had deed recorded July 7th. Emailed them July 28th to see if they had a timeline but no response yet.
> 
> I am hoping by end of August as I have points expiring November 30th that I’d like to get used.


Just to give you a timeline - my deed recorded 6/17 & my account now has a membership number (7/31) but no points loaded yet.


----------



## Jacie

MinnieSueB said:


> Just to give you a timeline - my deed recorded 6/17 & my account now has a membership number (7/31) but no points loaded yet.



To make people even sadder, my deed recorded on 6/8, got my membership info on 7/18, and I still don't have points...


----------



## lcur77

Depressing that I just looked at the first few pages of this thread and someone had their points 12 days after the deed was recorded. Now it seems like your lucky if its 2 months.


----------



## Steph01002

One step closer!!!!!! For comparison, our first contract was only 7 days from deed recording to membership in 2017, this time 42 days.

Home: Villa Grand Floridian
Broker: DVC Resale
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 5/1/20
Offer accepted: 5/1/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/5/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received: 6/22/20 (late day)
Closing docs returned: 6/23/20
Seller returned closing docs: 6/26/20??
Closing: 6/26/20
Deed recorded: 6/26/20
*Contract Showing on Membership: 8/7/20*
Points in account:


----------



## Jessi10722

Home: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American Vacation
Offer made: 6/25/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/26/20220
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## andyc83

Home: BLT
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28/2020
Offer accepted: 6/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/20220
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
Closing docs received: 8/7/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020
Closing: 8/12/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## LadybugsMum

andyc83 said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/28/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30/20220
> Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
> Closing docs received: 8/7/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/7/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



I used the same companies and have similar dates. I'm hoping I get my closing docs soon.


----------



## andyc83

LadybugsMum said:


> I used the same companies and have similar dates. I'm hoping I get my closing docs soon.



I remember us both posting in the ROFR thread at like the same moment on Monday!  I hope you get yours soon as well!


----------



## rizzay

Hey everyone! New member here.  Our deed recorded on 06/23 and just got the email with our member #'s on Tuesday, 8/4. I just called to get our activation key today.  We bought a stripped contract for this year so the next points will reload in December 2021.  

How do we check if our points are loaded?  it says for December 2020 it has 0 Points. But for December 2021 and 22 it also says 0 points.  I tried booking one night for July 2021 to see if we can borrow points from our 2021 UY but it says we don't have enough.

I'm assuming the points haven't been loaded yet.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## andyc83

rizzay said:


> Hey everyone! New member here.  Our deed recorded on 06/23 and just got the email with our member #'s on Tuesday, 8/4. I just called to get our activation key today.  We bought a stripped contract for this year so the next points will reload in December 2021.
> 
> How do we check if our points are loaded?  it says for December 2020 it has 0 Points. But for December 2021 and 22 it also says 0 points.  I tried booking one night for July 2021 to see if we can borrow points from our 2021 UY but it says we don't have enough.
> 
> I'm assuming the points haven't been loaded yet.  Thanks in advance!


Sounds like points are not loaded.  If you click on the year that should have points it would show them available there!  Hope this helps.


----------



## eccobleu

Update

Home: VGF                                                                                
Broker: DVC Resale Market                                                     
Title Company: Mason                                                              
Offer made: 4/30/2020
Offer accepted: 4/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 6/16/2020 (46 Days)
Closing docs received: 6/18/2020
Closing docs returned: 6/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 6/22/2020
Closing: 6/24/2020
Deed recorded: 6/25/2020
Contract showing on membership: 8/6/2020 (43 Days)
Points in account: 
Total Days Since Offer Made: 100

Home: BCV                                                                                
Broker: Resales DVC                                                    
Title Company: Jeff Sweet                                                              
Offer made: 5/20/2020
Offer accepted: 5/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/01/2020 (41 Days)
Closing docs received: 7/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/21/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/28/2020
Deed recorded: 7/28/2020
Contract showing on membership:
Points in account: 
Total Days Since Offer Made: 80


----------



## jotunheim

Home: Villas of Grand Californian
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/23/2020
Offer accepted: 4/24/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/20
Passed ROFR: 6/3/20
Closing docs received: 6/18/20
Closing docs returned: 6/23/20
Seller returned closing docs: 6/22/20
Closing: 6/29/20
Deed recorded: 6/29/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/7/20
Points in account:

39 days since the deed was recorded, so it looks like DVD is starting to dig into the backlog.  The email from MS said points should be expected in 7-10 business days.  Almost there!


----------



## Jnivek

Getting closer! Keeping my fingers crossed that I can get my points within ten days and use some before the end of the month!

Home: BWV
Broker: THE TIMESHARE STORE
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/29/2020
Offer accepted: 04/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/16/2020
Closing docs received: 06/23/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 6/25/2020
Deed recorded: 6/29/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/07/2020 
Points in account:


----------



## NHanson521

Steph01002 said:


> One step closer!!!!!! For comparison, our first contract was only 7 days from deed recording to membership in 2017, this time 42 days.
> 
> Home: Villa Grand Floridian
> Broker: DVC Resale
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 5/1/20
> Offer accepted: 5/1/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/5/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
> Closing docs received: 6/22/20 (late day)
> Closing docs returned: 6/23/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 6/26/20??
> Closing: 6/26/20
> Deed recorded: 6/26/20
> *Contract Showing on Membership: 8/7/20*
> Points in account:



Got mine today too!!!! Deed was recorded July 1st for me


----------



## NHanson521

NHanson521 said:


> Home : AKL
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/5/2020
> Offer accepted: 3/6/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 3/6/2020
> Passed ROFR: 3/25/2020
> Closing docs received:6/2/20
> Closing docs returned: 6/2/20
> Seller returned closing docs:6/29/20 (issues with UK notary)
> Closing: 6/30/20
> Deed recorded: 7/1/20
> Contract Showing on Membership(New membership) 8/7/20!!
> Points in account:



Got my emails today for my membership! 
New member as well, deed was recorded July 1st. 
This gives me hope that they have brought people on!


----------



## Steph01002

Sounds like they are catching up! Hopefully points will be loaded and I won’t be calling the day before our 11 month mark for next summer to beg for points to be put in the account! VGF studios seem like they are difficult to get and I want first crack at it the day I can book!


----------



## Sandisw

This is good news.  With ranges from 6/26 to 7/1 showing today, I am thinking next week sometime for my 7/7 deed recording,

The contract I sold which closed 6/26 was finally pulled from me today as well.


----------



## Jacie

Jacie said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Resale
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 4/11/2020
> Offer Accepted: 4/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 4/23/2020
> Closing Docs received: 5/20/2020
> Closing Docs Returned: 6/1/2020
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/4/2020
> Closing: 6/5/2020
> Deed Recorded: 6/8/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
> Points in Account: 8/8/2020
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so impatient right now! I really want to book a spring break trip! We passed ROFR super fast and everything kind of sloooooowed down from there.





Points showed up this morning! I'm so excited!
I DID email the weird email two or three days ago (the email a few posts above with the wdw.something.something email address) asking about the points. I didn't hear back but my points are there. I'm not sure if that had something to do with it or not. Either way, I'm so happy they're finally in my account! It took 3 weeks exactly after receiving my membership info for the points to load.


----------



## Hazy27

Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 5/30/20
Offer accepted: 5/31/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
Closing docs received: 7/22/20
Closing docs returned: 7/28/20
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown Entity
Closing: 8/5/2020
Deed recorded: 8/6/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## My3kids1989

Jacie said:


> Points showed up this morning! I'm so excited!
> I DID email the weird email two or three days ago (the email a few posts above with the wdw.something.something email address) asking about the points. I didn't hear back but my points are there. I'm not sure if that had something to do with it or not. Either way, I'm so happy they're finally in my account! It took 3 weeks exactly after receiving my membership info for the points to load.



Congratulations! 
I’m like a month out then, so totally hoping they arrive by October so I can book for food and wine 2021. I emailed about just obtaining contract/login information and like everyone else have been ghosted. I wonder why some only take a few days and some are taking a few weeks to see points. Im just now looking into buying my SAP and wish I would have done it a month or so ago.


----------



## ljlaurajane

Wacat said:


> I share your frustration.  I have been waiting almost two months now.  If things don’t start happening in the next week or two, maybe it is worth looking into filing a complaint with the state.



do you know what legislation is in place for how long Disney are allowed for processing these transactions? I can’t believe that there isn’t something in place to ensure it’s done in a timely manner? 2 months seems incredibly unreasonable when it’s simply a matter of hiring more people


----------



## Jaguar Skills

ljlaurajane said:


> do you know what legislation is in place for how long Disney are allowed for processing these transactions? I can’t believe that there isn’t something in place to ensure it’s done in a timely manner? 2 months seems incredibly unreasonable when it’s simply a matter of hiring more people



Agreed! We are going to be well under 7 months out by the time we get them  

Hoping there is still availabilty.


----------



## ljlaurajane

Jaguar Skills said:


> Agreed! We are going to be well under 7 months out by the time we get them
> 
> Hoping there is still availabilty.



I've just emailed them this morning to see what they say, I'm expecting zero response, or the standard 6-7 weeks reply.

I've said if I don't believe their response to be satisfactory I will contact BBB (business bureau) as I've seen a few complaints on there about the points expiration policy that seemed to get Disney's attention


----------



## Bambi19

Home : Anima Kingdom 
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/4/2020
Offer accepted: 6/4/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/2029
Passed ROFR: 7/20/2029
Closing docs received: 7/24/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/28/2020
Seller returned closing docs: Canadian sellers trying to find notary (not returned yet?)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## lcur77

ljlaurajane said:


> I've just emailed them this morning to see what they say, I'm expecting zero response, or the standard 6-7 weeks reply.
> 
> I've said if I don't believe their response to be satisfactory I will contact BBB (business bureau) as I've seen a few complaints on there about the points expiration policy that seemed to get Disney's attention


Would love to see some sort of action taken through that channel to get this process sped up. I am sure there is some sort of language in a contract somewhere but I don't see how it can be legal to not be given access to the points/contract sooner when it is legally yours. I understand we are in a pandemic but its been 5 months already. They should staff at the appropriate level, even if that means employees working from home. Other businesses have had to make adjustments, Disney should too.


----------



## Rm4OneMore

This is our first contract so for those of you in the same boat, here's what the timeline looks like for new members.  The TLDR version is just shy of 16 weeks from start to finish.

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magical Vacation Title LLC
Offer made: 4/21/2020
Offer accepted: 4/21/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 5/13/2020
Deed recorded: 6/9/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
Points in account: 8/9/2020


----------



## Sandisw

ljlaurajane said:


> do you know what legislation is in place for how long Disney are allowed for processing these transactions? I can’t believe that there isn’t something in place to ensure it’s done in a timely manner? 2 months seems incredibly unreasonable when it’s simply a matter of hiring more people



There is nothing legally that provides a timeline and given the current situation and furloughed workers, the process will take longer.

Many areas of TWDC still have employees off.  However, they have called some people back from what I have been told and last week, we did see movement for deeds recoded end of June.

Frustrating yes, as I too am waiting but honestly, can’t force them to hire people simply because.


----------



## Sandisw

lcur77 said:


> Would love to see some sort of action taken through that channel to get this process sped up. I am sure there is some sort of language in a contract somewhere but I don't see how it can be legal to not be given access to the points/contract sooner when it is legally yours. I understand we are in a pandemic but its been 5 months already. They should staff at the appropriate level, even if that means employees working from home. Other businesses have had to make adjustments, Disney should too.



Nothing in the contracts that provide a timeline of having things done in this area,


----------



## Lorana

Sandisw said:


> Nothing in the contracts that provide a timeline of having things done in this area,


There really should be.

I honestly would be fine with it taking a while, so long as Disney ensure I did not lose out because of *their* delay.  I legally own this deed.  It is closed and recorded.  But I am going to lose value from my 2019 UY because Disney has not given me access to the deed I legally own in order to allow me to use the points banked into my 2019 UY (presuming that I won't have those points available before 8/31).

There may be nothing in the contract, perhaps, but to think that Disney could deny me access for 2-3 months and past the expiration of points I now own is a bit ridiculous.  I've sent an email in and will try to call member services, but the more I think about this, the more I think it is ridiculous for me to have to just accept those points are lost when the only reason I cannot do anything with them is Disney is not ensure my contract is recorded and points loaded on their end.  After all, they wrote the Estoppel. The deed is recorded. It's not as if they don't have record showing this is mine.  They now have a written record with my request to transfer those 100 points expiring on 8/31 into RCI.  We will see what becomes of this.

(To be clear, I'm pretty easy going. I went into this thinking I really wouldn't be able to do anything with the 100 points sitting in my 2019 UY.  But I also figured when I put the offer in back in May that I'd at least get the points to transfer to RCI.  Now I'm sitting here realizing I'm probably just SOL, and ultimately I'll accept that, but it DOES make me a little frustrated with Disney if they don't at least try to make this right as the fault is theirs.)


----------



## MBTigger

Time to move this from the ROFR Thread.....

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 06/06/2020
Offer accepted: 06/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/12/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/23/2020
Closing docs received: 08/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 9/5/2020
Deed recorded: 9/9/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> There really should be.
> 
> I honestly would be fine with it taking a while, so long as Disney ensure I did not lose out because of *their* delay.  I legally own this deed.  It is closed and recorded.  But I am going to lose value from my 2019 UY because Disney has not given me access to the deed I legally own in order to allow me to use the points banked into my 2019 UY (presuming that I won't have those points available before 8/31).
> 
> There may be nothing in the contract, perhaps, but to think that Disney could deny me access for 2-3 months and past the expiration of points I now own is a bit ridiculous.  I've sent an email in and will try to call member services, but the more I think about this, the more I think it is ridiculous for me to have to just accept those points are lost when the only reason I cannot do anything with them is Disney is not ensure my contract is recorded and points loaded on their end.  After all, they wrote the Estoppel. The deed is recorded. It's not as if they don't have record showing this is mine.  They now have a written record with my request to transfer those 100 points expiring on 8/31 into RCI.  We will see what becomes of this.
> 
> (To be clear, I'm pretty easy going. I went into this thinking I really wouldn't be able to do anything with the 100 points sitting in my 2019 UY.  But I also figured when I put the offer in back in May that I'd at least get the points to transfer to RCI.  Now I'm sitting here realizing I'm probably just SOL, and ultimately I'll accept that, but it DOES make me a little frustrated with Disney if they don't at least try to make this right as the fault is theirs.)



I do get it but given these extraordinarily times with things, it is a unique problem that has never happened.  I have bought quite a few resale contracts and it has never taken more than a few weeks from closing to points in my account over the last 10 years.

Now that they seem to be moving a little faster, hopefully things are caught up soon!


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

Lorana said:


> There really should be.
> 
> I honestly would be fine with it taking a while, so long as Disney ensure I did not lose out because of *their* delay.  I legally own this deed.  It is closed and recorded.  But I am going to lose value from my 2019 UY because Disney has not given me access to the deed I legally own in order to allow me to use the points banked into my 2019 UY (presuming that I won't have those points available before 8/31).
> 
> There may be nothing in the contract, perhaps, but to think that Disney could deny me access for 2-3 months and past the expiration of points I now own is a bit ridiculous.  I've sent an email in and will try to call member services, but the more I think about this, the more I think it is ridiculous for me to have to just accept those points are lost when the only reason I cannot do anything with them is Disney is not ensure my contract is recorded and points loaded on their end.  After all, they wrote the Estoppel. The deed is recorded. It's not as if they don't have record showing this is mine.  They now have a written record with my request to transfer those 100 points expiring on 8/31 into RCI.  We will see what becomes of this.
> 
> (To be clear, I'm pretty easy going. I went into this thinking I really wouldn't be able to do anything with the 100 points sitting in my 2019 UY.  But I also figured when I put the offer in back in May that I'd at least get the points to transfer to RCI.  Now I'm sitting here realizing I'm probably just SOL, and ultimately I'll accept that, but it DOES make me a little frustrated with Disney if they don't at least try to make this right as the fault is theirs.)


I agree with you Lorana. This is not right. It's one thing for work to get backed up due to high volume. Completely understandable. But to slash your workforce to a skeleton crew and make owners wait an unreasonable amount of time to complete simple administrative work is not justified or fair to dues paying members.


----------



## Lorana

Sandisw said:


> I do get it but given these extraordinarily times with things, it is a unique problem that has never happened.  I have bought quite a few resale contracts and it has never taken more than a few weeks from closing to points in my account over the last 10 years.
> 
> Now that they seem to be moving a little faster, hopefully things are caught up soon!


It is extraordinary.  That's partly why I'm (mostly, I admit I'm impatient!) willing to wait, but I also think Disney should be trying to make the situation right for those people who will lose points due to their delays.  Like I said, if it takes another month or so but they make sure I have those 100 points in RCI or extended in some way, I'm also fine, but I'd like them to make sure I'm not penalized because they are still not fully staffing this department.  Given that their office is open, the resorts are open, and their employees who do this can work from home, the lack of staffing is *their choice* in keeping staffing numbers low, which means it's also on them that these delays are causing me to lose points.

I also have my 7 month window opening for a trip in mid-September, and I worry I'm going to miss that window, as the time it is taking for accounts to appear and points to deposit just seems to be longer and longer.


----------



## Hopfather28

I'm not anxious or impatient. I'm calm (especially considering I typically get fired up over things like this). However, I truly don't understand why the process even works this way. We're talking about points in a digitally managed database so there really is no excuse it takes any time past closing. When Disney waives ROFR it should be as easy as attaching an identifying contract number to said waiver. Closing occurs and title company forwards docs that include contract activation number. The redundancies that exist in this system are beyond ridiculous.

Again, I'm not upset with how long mine is taking. I understand that it always takes a while and now with pandemic issues it is even longer. I accept that. What I do question is why they use the process they use in the first place. It could be streamlined and even save them money in the long run.


----------



## ZoneTEN

Home: Beach Club Villas
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Esquire
Offer made: 06/17/2020
Offer accepted: 06/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/29/2020
Closing docs received: 08/04/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 08/07/2020
Deed recorded: 08/07/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## sethschroeder

Lorana said:


> I also think Disney should be trying to make the situation right for those people who will lose points due to their delays.



People should have had their points banked by the current owner.

I am sorry people are losing access to things but WDW wasn't even open when these contract were even offered on. They are getting faster it seems though so hopefully they can get it back down to a roughly a week to process by September.

If people are completely losing points because of a 30-45 day delay in points showing up then you were not allowing yourself enough time.

Disney needs to stop making exceptions in DVC. These are real estate transactions and there are contracts in place that need to be used and not ignored. If there is a way they can do something without impacting the terms of the contracts then go wild.


----------



## Sandisw

From now on, we are going to ask that people post the link to the broker and not just the name,

Sometimes the filter is updated and by posting the link, you can be sure the post...and all that info you typed, is not deleted!  Thanks all!


----------



## chicagoshannon

I'm sitting here still waiting for closing docs.  Others that passed after me already have theirs returned.  GRR


----------



## holyrita

Rm4OneMore said:


> This is our first contract so for those of you in the same boat, here's what the timeline looks like for new members.  The TLDR version is just shy of 16 weeks from start to finish.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magical Vacation Title LLC
> Offer made: 4/21/2020
> Offer accepted: 4/21/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/22/2020
> Passed ROFR: 5/13/2020
> Deed recorded: 6/9/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
> Points in account: 8/9/2020



As someone who is also a new member and had their contract submitted to ROFR only a week after yours, we are currently on week 15 with what would appear to be at least another 4 weeks for our membership and then maybe 2 more weeks for our points (21 weeks?)


----------



## Sandisw

holyrita said:


> As someone who is also a new member and had their contract submitted to ROFR only a week after yours, we are currently on week 15 with what would appear to be at least another 4 weeks for our membership and then maybe 2 more weeks for our points (21 weeks?)



It is more about when the deed is recorded than ROFR.  So, I would figure 6 to 8 weeks from that date...though last Friday people who had deeds recorded 6/26 to 7/1 all had contracts show up the same day.

I am hoping this week we see the first week in July.


----------



## Lorana

sethschroeder said:


> People should have had their points banked by the current owner.
> 
> I am sorry people are losing access to things but WDW wasn't even open when these contract were even offered on. They are getting faster it seems though so hopefully they can get it back down to a roughly a week to process by September.
> 
> If people are completely losing points because of a 30-45 day delay in points showing up then you were not allowing yourself enough time.
> 
> Disney needs to stop making exceptions in DVC. These are real estate transactions and there are contracts in place that need to be used and not ignored. If there is a way they can do something without impacting the terms of the contracts then go wild.


First, given all the delays, I'd point out that it's actually impossible for many of us to have "given ourselves more time," because the time it was taking to close and get points was significantly different a few months ago.  At the time I made this offer, I was giving them 3+ months, and at the time, that WAS plenty of time to get through the process, because all my prior resale contracts took less than 50 days from offer to points in my account.

As I noted above, these were 2018 points banked into 2019.  I cannot bank them further.  My new 2019 points were banked into 2020.

I made the offer on this contract in May; that should have been plenty of time for this process, since it was a 100+ day window I gave them.  If I - and everyone, I'm sure - had known then what we know now about how long Disney was going to be dragging out this process, I would have asked them to put those points into RCI for me.  However, I had thought, back in May, that I could use those points to take a trip to Disney in August for my anniversary, since prior experience had indicated that would be the case.

This isn't asking Disney to make an *exception.*  When the deed was recorded and the transfer closed (on 7/28), I am now the legal owner of this contract and those points -- except I have no access to them to do anything with the points that I now own.  So I'm not asking for an exception.  I sent Disney a request of what I'd like done with the points set to expire on 8/31, and what I'm hoping they do will honor that request since they are directly responsible for the delay in me gaining access to my points.


----------



## LadybugsMum

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm sitting here still waiting for closing docs.  Others that passed after me already have theirs returned.  GRR



I haven't gotten mine either. I'm going to email the broker on Weds if they haven't shown up by then.


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> First, given all the delays, I'd point out that it's actually impossible for many of us to have "given ourselves more time," because the time it was taking to close and get points was significantly different a few months ago.  At the time I made this offer, I was giving them 3+ months, and at the time, that WAS plenty of time to get through the process, because all my prior resale contracts took less than 50 days from offer to points in my account.
> 
> As I noted above, these were 2018 points banked into 2019.  I cannot bank them further.  My new 2019 points were banked into 2020.
> 
> I made the offer on this contract in May; that should have been plenty of time for this process, since it was a 100+ day window I gave them.  If I - and everyone, I'm sure - had known then what we know now about how long Disney was going to be dragging out this process, I would have asked them to put those points into RCI for me.  However, I had thought, back in May, that I could use those points to take a trip to Disney in August for my anniversary, since prior experience had indicated that would be the case.
> 
> This isn't asking Disney to make an *exception.*  When the deed was recorded and the transfer closed (on 7/28), I am now the legal owner of this contract and those points -- except I have no access to them to do anything with the points that I now own.  So I'm not asking for an exception.  I sent Disney a request of what I'd like done with the points set to expire on 8/31, and what I'm hoping they do will honor that request since they are directly responsible for the delay in me gaining access to my points.



Sorry, but I guess I am confused why you feel they are way behind in your case for the transfer as It’s not even been 2 weeks since you just closed 7/28?

Normal time is at least 2 to 3 weeks from deed recording to have the points in the account.


----------



## Lorana

Sandisw said:


> I guess I am confused why you feel they are way behind in your case for the transfer as It’s not even been 2 weeks since you just closed 7/28?
> 
> It has always taken between 2 to 3 weeks to get points from resale for me and that was before Covid.


Because all of the current posts in the Closing thread indicate it can take 6 weeks for them to just put the membership into my account and then another 2-4 weeks to add my points?

For example:


Sandisw said:


> It is more about when the deed is recorded than ROFR.  So, I would figure 6 to 8 weeks from that date...though last Friday people who had deeds recorded 6/26 to 7/1 all had contracts show up the same day.





Rm4OneMore said:


> Contract Showing on Membership: 7/18/2020
> Points in account: 8/9/2020



As you noted, they are taking ~6 weeks to have their contracts appear online, and then there's another 3+ weeks to get the points based on when Rm4OneMore got their points.  9+ weeks from my closing date puts me at the end of September/beginning of October.


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> Because all of the current posts in the Closing thread indicate it can take 6 weeks for them to just put the membership into my account and then another 2-4 weeks to add my points?
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> As you noted, they are taking ~6 weeks to have their contracts appear online, and then there's another 3+ weeks to get the points based on when Rm4OneMore got their points.  9+ weeks from my closing date puts me at the end of September/beginning of October.



Sorry, I misunderstood what your point was in what you posted.

Normal time for me has always been 2 to 3 weeks from closing to having points and have always been advised to assume a 3 month timeline. 

Things are picking up though and hopeful the timeline is less.  My contract closed 7/7 and still waiting.  My offer was on May 5th but My closing was set at 7/1 so I didn’t really expect points until end of July....but still is disappointing not to have yet.


----------



## sethschroeder

Lorana said:


> I made the offer on this contract in May



With the parks closed, no timeline defined for reopening, direct sales completely shutdown, and Disney on a huge furlough.

Also was this your contract that was sent to Disney on 6/2 or the one that passed ROFR on 6/18?

I mean even when I bought 3 resale contracts back in October/November I was warned it might take 2-3 months to get access to the account. Which puts those points squarely in the eyes of not being able to be used.



Lorana said:


> 9+ weeks from my closing date puts me at the end of September/beginning of October.



Maybe I have not looked closely enough here (been following slightly based on possibly buying a resale contract) but it seems like things are now speeding back up.

Just checked it seems like it down to right around 6-7 weeks now? So if it was at 9+ that means its falling and they are catching up instead of falling behind.


----------



## Lorana

sethschroeder said:


> With the parks closed, no timeline defined for reopening, direct sales completely shutdown, and Disney on a huge furlough.
> 
> Also was this your contract that was sent to Disney on 6/2 or the one that passed ROFR on 6/18?
> 
> I mean even when I bought 3 resale contracts back in October/November I was warned it might take 2-3 months to get access to the account. Which puts those points squarely in the eyes of not being able to be used.
> 
> Maybe I have not looked closely enough here (been following slightly based on possibly buying a resale contract) but it seems like things are now speeding back up.
> 
> Just checked it seems like it down to right around 6-7 weeks now? So if it was at 9+ that means its falling and they are catching up instead of falling behind.


It passed ROFR on 7/17 and closed on 7/28.  The contract that passed on 6/18 took forever in Estoppel and closed on 7/15.  Neither has appeared in my account yet.

6-7 weeks is just for the contract to appear.  It's another 3-4 weeks after that to get points.

I'm not entirely certain why you're arguing with me on this? Having passed ROFR on 7/17, and even counting for Estoppel and seller delays, having my deed recorded on 7/28 would have meant that I'd have points in advance of the 8/31 deadline and could put them into RCI, as that's almost 5 weeks.  My whole point is that because of Disney's delays, I won't get the points in time.  They're already waiving banking deadlines for resale purchasers whose points are delayed because of Disney.  Is it that unreasonable for Disney to transfer my points for me, especially as I wrote to them and requested it?  If it takes to October to get my points, okay, I can accept that, so long as those points get moved for me (well, okay, I'll be a little sad, because I'll have missed the 7 month booking window).


----------



## sethschroeder

Lorana said:


> I'm not entirely certain why you're arguing with me on this?



I am fairly direct in my response and questions, sorry if its coming across as an argument.

My only thing is I am just sick of all these exceptions on a contract that should never be looked at as a "guideline" as it should be the rules.

I think it was your point that there needs to be something outlined as to the timing they can ultimately take. I completely agree with that piece.

I guess my ultimate hope though is that things are speeding up and you will have your points in the next 2 weeks on both your contracts.


----------



## Sandisw

Lorana said:


> It passed ROFR on 7/17 and closed on 7/28.  The contract that passed on 6/18 took forever in Estoppel and closed on 7/15.  Neither has appeared in my account yet.
> 
> 6-7 weeks is just for the contract to appear.  It's another 3-4 weeks after that to get points.
> 
> I'm not entirely certain why you're arguing with me on this? Having passed ROFR on 7/17, and even counting for Estoppel and seller delays, having my deed recorded on 7/28 would have meant that I'd have points in advance of the 8/31 deadline and could put them into RCI, as that's almost 5 weeks.  My whole point is that because of Disney's delays, I won't get the points in time.  They're already waiving banking deadlines for resale purchasers whose points are delayed because of Disney.  Is it that unreasonable for Disney to transfer my points for me, especially as I wrote to them and requested it?  If it takes to October to get my points, okay, I can accept that, so long as those points get moved for me (well, okay, I'll be a little sad, because I'll have missed the 7 month booking window).


 
I think the contract that closed on 7/15 has a good shot if you having points by the deadline as it is going faster now

The 7/28... even in normal times would be close..but still possible.  Finger crossed.


----------



## Lorana

sethschroeder said:


> I am fairly direct in my response and questions, sorry if its coming across as an argument.
> 
> My only thing is I am just sick of all these exceptions on a contract that should never be looked at as a "guideline" as it should be the rules.
> 
> I think it was your point that there needs to be something outlined as to the timing they can ultimately take. I completely agree with that piece.
> 
> I guess my ultimate hope though is that things are speeding up and you will have your points in the next 2 weeks on both your contracts.


No worries. My apologies as well.  Tone is hard in online formats!  

And, yes, timing communication is so key.  I think perhaps I'd be less frustrated if Disney had been a little more upfront with how long things would take, and kept us in the loop when delays came.

My fingers are crossed, but I'm not especially hopeful at this point!


----------



## bmscott

Home: Boulder Ridge - WL
Broker: 
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 5/26/2020
Offer accepted: 5/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/14/2020
Closing docs received: 7/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/22/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/22/2020
Closing: 7/23/2020
Deed recorded: 7/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: ?
Points in account: ?


----------



## badeacon

Home: Beach Club
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: April 9
Offer accepted: April 14
Sent To ROFR: April 28
Passed ROFR: June 16
Closing Documents received and returned: June 18
Seller returned closing documents: June 29
Closing: July 2
Deed recorded: July 2
Contract showing up in membership: August 11
Points in account:

Just now received the email from MS that contract listed and would be 7-10 days for points to load. Contract was not listed on site 2 hours ago but is now!


----------



## Sandisw

A reminder...we are now requiring websites for brokers to ensure it is not in the board filter...changes do happen!

It will be impossible to edit if people don’t do it, so posts will be deleted If they do not have a link..

Thanks all.


----------



## Rossi2k2

Home: Saratoga Springs SSR
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/19/2020
Offer accepted: 5/19/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/14/2020
Closing docs received: 7/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/10/2020
Closing: 8/11/2020
Deed recorded: 8/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: ?
Points in account: ? 

Getting there slowly....


----------



## andyc83

Just got word from title company my deal will close today or tomorrow... how do you know when the deed has been recorded?


----------



## sethschroeder

andyc83 said:


> Just got word from title company my deal will close today or tomorrow... how do you know when the deed has been recorded?



Go to the Orange County FL comptroller site if you bought at WDW and search for you name. You would see it show up there.

https://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/


----------



## andyc83

sethschroeder said:


> Go to the Orange County FL comptroller site if you bought at WDW and search for you name. You would see it show up there.
> 
> https://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/


Great, thank you.  I bought it at BLT thru a resale company.


----------



## nicstress

Home: Copper Creek
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc*.*
Offer made: 4/19/20
Offer accepted: 4/19/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/21/20
Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
Closing docs received: 6/16/20
Closing docs returned: 6/16/20
*S*eller returned closing docs: 6/26/20
Closing: 6/29/20
Deed recorded: 7/06/20
*Contract Showing on Membership: 8/12/2020*
Points in account:

Getting closer!!! Got my membership emails today!!!


----------



## nicstress

andyc83 said:


> Just got word from title company my deal will close today or tomorrow... how do you know when the deed has been recorded?



My title company also sent me a copy in the mail of the stamped documents.


----------



## sethschroeder

nicstress said:


> My title company also sent me a copy in the mail of the stamped documents.



One did the other did not on my 3 contracts I have purchased. I think it depends on the company.


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> Sorry, but I guess I am confused why you feel they are way behind in your case for the transfer as It’s not even been 2 weeks since you just closed 7/28?
> 
> Normal time is at least 2 to 3 weeks from deed recording to have the points in the account.



Im at 5 weeks and counting........


----------



## macman123

Once the contract is showing, can you CALL to make a booking before the points are showing?


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> Im at 5 weeks and counting........



Me too....closed on 7/7..so since mine normally took 2 to 3 weeks in the past, I consider them really only 2 weeks behind my typical experience at this point. That was what I was alluding to.

Now, I do figure it will be at least 2 or 3 weeks more, so when all said and done, about a month more than normal. Given the furloughs and such, personally, I am okay and understand the delay.


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> Once the contract is showing, can you CALL to make a booking before the points are showing?



No.  Points need to be in the account and from what I have been told, those are processed and loaded by MS and not MA who transfers the contract.


----------



## tikigrl

Home:  Bay Lake Tower
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company:  Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:  6/15/2020
Offer accepted:  6/15/2020
Sent to ROFR:  6/19/2020
Passed ROFR:  7/29/2020
Closing docs received:  8/5/2020
Closing docs returned:  8/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs:  8/10/2020
Closing:  8/11/2020
Deed recorded:  8/12/2020
Contract showing on membership:
Points in account:

Back to the powers that be at Disney.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Moving right along...



Deeleebaker said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/30/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/2/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/4/2020
> Closing docs received: 8/12/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

Posting Change:  Just adding the note again that we are now asking that links be listed for all brokers to ensure there has been no change in status via filter.

Posts will need to be deleted and need to be posted again without it


----------



## LadybugsMum

Reposting with the link:

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/23/2020
Offer accepted: 6/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## chicagoshannon

Home : SSR
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/19/20
Offer accepted: 6/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/20 
Passed ROFR: 7/30/20 
Closing docs received:8/12/20
Closing docs returned:8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## badeacon

You will notice there has been changes as one broker that was OK to discuss several weeks ago , is now banned.


----------



## wn01aa

badeacon said:


> You will notice there has been changes as one broker that was OK to discuss several weeks ago , is now banned.



See now you made me curious which one and why


----------



## wn01aa

Update:

Home: Polynesian
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/29/2020
Offer accepted: 6/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 8/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Wacat

Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 4/14/2020
Offer accepted: 4/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 5/12/2020
Closing docs received: 5/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 5/24/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 5/23/2020
Closing: 6/9/2020
Deed recorded: 6/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/12/2020
Points in account:

It took a little over two months, but we finally have the contract showing!


----------



## Cody2020

Home : BCV
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/20/20
Offer accepted: 4/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/29/20
Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
Closing docs received:6/25/20
Closing docs returned:6/26/20
Seller returned closing docs:6/29/20
Closing:6/30/20
Deed recorded:7/2/20
Contract Showing on Membership:8/12/20
Points in account:


----------



## 3ZrWe

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 6/17/20
Offer accepted: 6/17/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/22/20 (took an extra day since I changed the title company)
Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 8/5/20
Closing docs returned: 8/6/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/20
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Inching closer!!! Set to close on 8/17.


----------



## chicagoshannon

3ZrWe said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 6/17/20
> Offer accepted: 6/17/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/22/20 (took an extra day since I changed the title company)
> Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (38 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/5/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/6/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/20
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Inching closer!!! Set to close on 8/17.


good call on changing the title company.   I wish we would have!  We passed ROFR only one day after you and just got closing docs yesterday!  I hope my sellers don't take as long as yours did to return their docs!


----------



## My3kids1989

M


nicstress said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: DVC Shop www.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc*.*
> Offer made: 4/19/20
> Offer accepted: 4/19/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/21/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
> Closing docs received: 6/16/20
> Closing docs returned: 6/16/20
> *S*eller returned closing docs: 6/26/20
> Closing: 6/29/20
> Deed recorded: 7/06/20
> *Contract Showing on Membership: 8/12/2020*
> Points in account:
> 
> Getting closer!!! Got my membership emails today!!!



Maybe I’ll get some info today!


----------



## badeacon

3ZrWe said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 6/17/20
> Offer accepted: 6/17/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/22/20 (took an extra day since I changed the title company)
> Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (38 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/5/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/6/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/20
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Inching closer!!! Set to close on 8/17.


Good call on changing title company as you would still be waiting on closing docs for a while probably!!


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19 said:


> Home : Anima Kingdom
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/4/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/4/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/5/2029
> Passed ROFR: 7/20/2029
> Closing docs received: 7/24/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/28/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: Canadian sellers trying to find notary (not returned yet?)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


I was surprised when I received more documents to sign. 
 FIRPTA. (I didn’t know anything about this until receiving an email informing us we needed to fill this out.)
But I researched and filled it out and submitted everything. How much time will this add to the closing?
I had hoped to receive my points by mid to late September, but is that out of the question due to this?


----------



## macman123

Had a reply:

_"We received your transfer documents from Title Company on 7/10.  Our turnaround time for the queue is taking between 5-6 weeks from the date we receive the documents.  So, we should have your transfer completed within the next few days.

Once we have completed the transfer, the system will generate a confirmation email.  Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days.

We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received."_

I didn't think points would be physically moved, I assumed it would be electronic. I wonder what they look like and if it takes 7-10 business days, they must be very heavy?


----------



## jlshelt

Phew, finally!

Home: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title LLC
Offer made: 4/20/20
Offer accepted: 4/20/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/22/20 
Passed ROFR: 5/19/20 
Closing docs received: 5/27/20
Closing docs returned: 5/27/20
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 6/10/20
Deed recorded: 6/16/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/12/2020 (new member)
Points in account:


----------



## gisele2

Home: BLT
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 06/09/2020
Offer accepted: 06/09/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/12/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/22/2020
Closing docs received: 07/29/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs:***
Closing: 08/13/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership: 09/14/2020
Points in account: not untill 2022


----------



## andyc83

andyc83 said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/28/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/28/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30/20220
> Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
> Closing docs received: 8/7/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/7/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020
> Closing: 8/12/2020
> Deed recorded: 8/13/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Updated!  Final 2 steps to go.


----------



## My3kids1989

Home: BWV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title https://magicvacationtitle.com/
Offer Made: 4/25/2020
Offer Accepted: 4/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/2020
Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
Closing Docs received: 6/11/20
Closing Docs Returned: 6/19/20
(Funds received 6/29/20)
Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/22/20
Closing: 7/7/2020
Deed Recorded: 7/7/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/13/2020 new membership 
Points in Account:


----------



## Sandisw

My3kids1989 said:


> Home: BWV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title https://magicvacationtitle.com/
> Offer Made: 4/25/2020
> Offer Accepted: 4/25/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/28/2020
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
> Closing Docs received: 6/11/20
> Closing Docs Returned: 6/19/20
> (Funds received 6/29/20)
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/22/20
> Closing: 7/7/2020
> Deed Recorded: 7/7/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/13/2020 new membership
> Points in Account:



I was recorded the same day so hopefully by tomorrow!


----------



## My3kids1989

Sandisw said:


> I was recorded the same day so hopefully by tomorrow!


I was thinking you would get yours first since you’re already a member right? 
I emailed them again yesterday so maybe that helped. Probably not but it made me feel better haha


----------



## Sandisw

My3kids1989 said:


> I was thinking you would get yours first since you’re already a member right?
> I emailed them again yesterday so maybe that helped. Probably not but it made me feel better haha



I would have thought. I emailed them 2 weeks ago..no response.

If I don’t have it tomorrow, I will again!


----------



## MinnieSueB

jlshelt said:


> Phew, finally!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: www.*******.com
> Title Company: Hayes Title LLC
> Offer made: 4/20/20
> Offer accepted: 4/20/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/22/20
> Passed ROFR: 5/19/20
> Closing docs received: 5/27/20
> Closing docs returned: 5/27/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ???
> Closing: 6/10/20
> Deed recorded: 6/16/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/12/2020 (new member)
> Points in account:


WOW!  Our deed recorded 6/17 & my new member account was set up on 7/31 but we still do not have points showing and tomorrow will be the 10th business day.  I'm not holding my breath with DVC's track record right now.


----------



## Sandisw

me: BLT
Broker:
Title Company: www.trcsinc.com
Offer Made:  5/4/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/5/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/5/2020
Passed ROFR: 6/16/2020
Closing Docs received: 6/29/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 6/29/2020
Seller Returned Closing docs:  7/6/2020
Closing: 7/7/2020
Deed Recorded: 7/7/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/13/2020.
Points in Account:

Showed up tonight at 10:00 pm.


----------



## Jaguar Skills

Sandisw said:


> I would have thought. I emailed them 2 weeks ago..no response.
> 
> If I don’t have it tomorrow, I will again!



Hi Sandisw - can I ask who you emailed?   We are waiting for the points for our first contract but the problem we have is that by the time we get our points, we are probably going to be under the 7 month mark for our planned 2021 trip.   I wanted to try and speed them up so I can book before we hit the 7 month mark (15 Sept).   Our deed was recorded on 29/7 so are so far only two weeks in...


----------



## macman123

Jaguar Skills said:


> Hi Sandisw - can I ask who you emailed?   We are waiting for the points for our first contract but the problem we have is that by the time we get our points, we are probably going to be under the 7 month mark for our planned 2021 trip.   I wanted to try and speed them up so I can book before we hit the 7 month mark (15 Sept).   Our deed was recorded on 29/7 so are so far only two weeks in...



You cant speed it up. I emailed and this is what I had back:

_Thank you for your email.

We received your transfer documents from Title Company on 7/10.  Our turnaround time for the queue is taking between 5-6 weeks from the date we receive the documents.  So, we should have your transfer completed within the next few days. 

Once we have completed the transfer, the system will generate a confirmation email.  Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days. 

We appreciate your patience as we are working through each request in the order they are received._


----------



## Jnivek

A week ago I received the same but it said 6-7 weeks. Hopefully they have brought in more staff and processing times will improve. I will probably start sending daily inquiries about my points being loaded next week.


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

MinnieSueB said:


> WOW!  Our deed recorded 6/17 & my new member account was set up on 7/31 but we still do not have points showing and tomorrow will be the 10th business day.  I'm not holding my breath with DVC's track record right now.


I am an existing member. My resale contract posted to my account on 7/31 also. As of this morning I don't have the points in my account. As you said, today is the 10th business day. They may be busy servicing direct sales as those contracts seem to get points posted right away.


----------



## _Iowa_

Closed! 350 points at SSR June UY. 47/350/350, $88/point. We had an accepted offer on June 15th, I believe, so 60 days from offer to close.

I said this elsewhere but had a $90/point scooped up by Disney that we had offered on two weeks later so looks like we got in just under the radar. We now have an offer out at $94/point for 300/300/300. Fingers crossed that Disney doesn't take it.


----------



## Sandisw

Jaguar Skills said:


> Hi Sandisw - can I ask who you emailed?   We are waiting for the points for our first contract but the problem we have is that by the time we get our points, we are probably going to be under the 7 month mark for our planned 2021 trip.   I wanted to try and speed them up so I can book before we hit the 7 month mark (15 Sept).   Our deed was recorded on 29/7 so are so far only two weeks in...



Membership Administration. They are not taking calls at all. I did also reach out to MS last night via phone and they said honestly there is nothing that can be done to speed the process because they have so many.

My bigger concern was to verify that it was showN to be an add on. She did suggest sending another email since it has been over 2 weeks with no response..which I did when I hung up. Then the contract showed, got the email saying another week to 10 days for points.

I have 100 points expiring end of November I’d like to use for my October trip so I can free up points from my other membership. Right now, resorts I want are still there. Hopefully they will be in another week!!


----------



## Jaguar Skills

Sandisw said:


> Membership Administration. They are not taking calls at all. I did also reach out to MS last night via phone and they said honestly there is nothing that can be done to speed the process because they have so many.
> 
> My bigger concern was to verify that it was showN to be an add on. She did suggest sending another email since it has been over 2 weeks with no response..which I did when I hung up. Then the contract showed, got the email saying another week to 10 days for points.
> 
> I have 100 points expiring end of November I’d like to use for my October trip so I can free up points from my other membership. Right now, resorts I want are still there. Hopefully they will be in another week!!



Thanks - I will hold on.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Just over here waiting for the sellers to return their docs so we can close  I hope it happens soon.


----------



## jotunheim

MinnieSueB said:


> WOW!  Our deed recorded 6/17 & my new member account was set up on 7/31 but we still do not have points showing and tomorrow will be the 10th business day.  I'm not holding my breath with DVC's track record right now.



I think the "7 to 10 business days" provided in the email is more like 15 to 18 business days for points to load, based off of what several have recently posted for their experiences.  I am personally about 1 week in and expect about 2 more weeks before I see points in the account.


----------



## Hopfather28

Hopfather28 said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: resales.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 5/10/20
> Offer accepted: 5/10/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/11/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/18/20
> Closing docs received:7/8/20
> Closing docs returned:7/8/20
> Seller returned closing docs:?
> Closing:7/13/20
> Deed recorded:7/14/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/14/20
> Points in account:
> 
> Will update as this progresses. (Edited 8/14)



Now just waiting on points. WooHoo!

They seem to be speeding up at this point. I also have a question for you veterans out there. My wife and I have our ID numbers can she create her own login so she has access to digital ID card and can view availability?  It won't seem to allow her to do so.


----------



## nicstress

Hopfather28 said:


> My wife and I have our ID numbers can she create her own login so she has access to digital ID card and can view availability?  It won't seem to allow her to do so.


When I logged in for the first time I just used My Disney Experience log in that I use for the app and everything else. Then went to the DVC area and added my ID and activation code. I am guessing she can do the same? Did you both get your own codes? I purchased by myself so only got one. But I would think if there are 2 owners you both should be able to have a log in to your account. I am sure someone else knows more.


----------



## sethschroeder

nicstress said:


> When I logged in for the first time I just used My Disney Experience log in that I use for the app and everything else. Then went to the DVC area and added my ID and activation code. I am guessing she can do the same? Did you both get your own codes? I purchased by myself so only got one. But I would think if there are 2 owners you both should be able to have a log in to your account. I am sure someone else knows more.



Each get their own login activation correct.


----------



## nicstress

sethschroeder said:


> Each get their own login activation correct.




So no reason why she can't add her DVC to her Disney account.


----------



## My3kids1989

Do you just check for points everyday or do you get an email?


----------



## MinnieSueB

My3kids1989 said:


> Do you just check for points everyday or do you get an email?


I.CHECK.EVERY.SINGLE.DAY. :-( Still nothing yet - 10th business day


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Heres my timeline

Home:  Poly
Broker:  https://www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company:  First American
Offer Made: 06/22/2020
Offer Accepted:  06/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/26/2020
Passed ROFR:  08/03/2020
Estopple Received:  08/06/2020
Closing Docs Received: 08/07/200
Closing Docs Returned: 08/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 08/13/200
Closed: 08/13/2020
Deed recorded: 08/14/2020
Contract showing on membership: 9/10/2020
Points showing on membership: 9/11/2020


----------



## Deeleebaker

LadybugsMum said:


> Just over here waiting for the sellers to return their docs so we can close  I hope it happens soon.


This is the worst part. You would think they would want their money...


----------



## Sandisw

Deeleebaker said:


> This is the worst part. You would think they would want their money...



Sometimes its coordinating getting to the bank for the notary.  A few years back it took DH and I almost a week to get there.  His job  had him on call 24/7 and between that and my job, it took Longer than I would have liked.


----------



## lovin'fl

I am seller of 3 HHI contracts that went to ROFR on 6/16. One buyer for 2 of them and another buyer for the third. They passed ROFR on 7/27 and 7/28. Got closing docs on Aug 4th and FedExed them back on Aug 5th. Closing company had all signed docs from us and buyer #2 (and their check) on Aug 6th. We closed on Aug 10th and money was wired to our bank that same day. I then asked about buyer #1's docs and our broker contacted them and they claimed to have FedExed them that day, Aug 10th. The contract has closing date by, Aug 17th. Closing company said they'd let us know when they got everything but we haven't heard anything yet. Our docs and buyer #2's docs were received the next day from FedExing. So my guess is buyer #1 fibbed a bit and had not sent them yet. Or maybe they'll just notify me once it's closed, guessing Monday.


----------



## My3kids1989

Sandisw said:


> Sometimes its coordinating getting to the bank for the notary.  A few years back it took DH and I almost a week to get there.  His job  had him on call 24/7 and between that and my job, it took Longer than I would have liked.



I had to make an appointment with a notary and the notary said it had to be 2 people that knew me, and of course not related. It was harder than I thought to phone friends at the same time the notary was available so I can relate.


----------



## lovin'fl

I had to notarize as the seller and I went on Nextdoor and asked my neighborhood if anyone was a notary and a neighbor was so he came over and did it for us for a couple bucks. Easy peasy. Can also do an online notary right now too...somehow.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Check out UPS stores if you have them in your area. I used them to notarize and witness my documents.


----------



## Madmavis

LadybugsMum said:


> Check out UPS stores if you have them in your area. I used them to notarize and witness my documents.


Triple A also notarized if you’re a member.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Sandisw said:


> Sometimes its coordinating getting to the bank for the notary.  A few years back it took DH and I almost a week to get there.  His job  had him on call 24/7 and between that and my job, it took Longer than I would have liked.



I didn’t think about the notary. FedEx took 2 days so hopefully we close early next week. In any case, I asked the broker to check with the seller.


----------



## HHISand

Our bank has notaries and they will notarize at the drive through.  Small branch so they know us.  The process is they watch us sign through the window and we put document and driver's licenses in the drawer after we sign.  Comes back notarized.  May not work for everyone but thought I would mention this in case it is helpful to someone.


----------



## G.C.

Been following but I guess I'll join.  Was planning to do it once with all info but I don't have that kind of patience any more.

Home : Poly
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/27
Offer accepted: 5/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/2
Passed ROFR: 7/17
Closing docs received: 7/23
Closing docs returned: 7/24 (rec'd @ title 7/27)
Seller returned closing docs: no delay
Closing: 7/30
Deed recorded: 8/3
*Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: *

Waiting on Disney for ROFR and membership: 58 days and counting
Waiting on Broker, seller, title, everyone and everything else combined: 21 days

New member.  I'm only 2 weeks into the recording wait so I guess we're looking at another 6 weeks before I can make a 2021 reservation.


----------



## Hopfather28

Hopfather28 said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: resales.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 5/10/20
> Offer accepted: 5/10/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/11/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/18/20
> Closing docs received:7/8/20
> Closing docs returned:7/8/20
> Seller returned closing docs:?
> Closing:7/13/20
> Deed recorded:7/14/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/14/20
> Points in account: 8/15/20
> 
> Will update as this progresses. (Edited 8/16)



They're really moving now. This is good to see for sure.


----------



## poofyo101

MY contract loaded on 8/14 and points loaded 8/16


----------



## LadybugsMum

HHISand said:


> Our bank has notaries and they will notarize at the drive through.  Small branch so they know us.  The process is they watch us sign through the window and we put document and driver's licenses in the drawer after we sign.  Comes back notarized.  May not work for everyone but thought I would mention this in case it is helpful to someone.



My bank’s branches are still closed and you have to make an appt which may or may not be in person. It’s was faster for me to use the UPS store.


----------



## G.C.

Hopfather28 said:


> They're really moving now. This is good to see for sure.


That would be welcome news indeed.


----------



## MinnieSueB

poofyo101 said:


> MY contract loaded on 8/14 and points loaded 8/16


Wow!  My contract loaded 7/31 and we still DO NOT HAVE POINTS!  Were you a new member or existing? - perhaps that makes a difference????


----------



## poofyo101

MinnieSueB said:


> Wow!  My contract loaded 7/31 and we still DO NOT HAVE POINTS!  Were you a new member or existing? - perhaps that makes a difference????


Existing member. I checked when hopfather posted and to my surprise already done.


----------



## LadybugsMum

poofyo101 said:


> Existing member. I checked when hopfather posted and to my surprise already done.



This is giving me hope that it may be getting faster.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

poofyo101 said:


> MY contract loaded on 8/14 and points loaded 8/16


When did you close and have the deed recorded


----------



## Jnivek

poofyo101 said:


> MY contract loaded on 8/14 and points loaded 8/16



I don’t understand how it is possible for an existing member to get resale points loaded faster than a new member. How is the process different once it gets through Member Administration?


----------



## lovin'fl

Jnivek said:


> I don’t understand how it is possible for an existing member to get resale points loaded faster than a new member. How is the process different once it gets through Member Administration?


An existing member already has an account and membership number and use of the online MS. so they can just throw the new contract and points in the existing account and then they don't have to mail a letter with new member info.


----------



## Jnivek

My account is set up. I stare at zero points everyday. I have my fancy magnet. All they have to do is transfer the points from the previous owner like they do for existing members. Why can they do that faster for existing members?


----------



## Wacat

Jnivek said:


> My account is set up. I stare at zero points everyday. I have my fancy magnet. All they have to do is transfer the points from the previous owner like they do for existing members. Why can they do that faster for existing members?


I agree.  My deed recorded June 11 and it took two months, as a current member, to get it added to my account.  Still waiting on points yet I read on here about other who have received their points within a few days.  It is very frustrating and it almost seems like DVC isn’t going in order when transferring the points.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Wacat said:


> I agree.  My deed recorded June 11 and it took two months, as a current member, to get it added to my account.  Still waiting on points yet I read on here about other who have received their points within a few days.  It is very frustrating and it almost seems like DVC isn’t going in order when transferring the points.



Also agree with this! We recorded June 24, contract finally showed on Aug 7. Still no points.


----------



## poofyo101

July 2nd Deed Recording (had a little blip after recording so it may have not been submitted to disney that exact day but a few days later.)
August 14 Contract Loaded
August 16 Points Loaded (could be the 15th as I did not login to check)


----------



## EatMoreVeg

poofyo101 said:


> July 2nd Deed Recording (had a little blip after recording so it may have not been submitted to disney that exact day but a few days later.)
> August 14 Contract Loaded
> August 16 Points Loaded (could be the 15th as I did not login to check)



Jealous


----------



## badeacon

poofyo101 said:


> Existing member. I checked when hopfather posted and to my surprise already done.


I'm an existing member and points have not loaded from contract showing up 8/10. did you call or email/


----------



## Sandisw

Existing member and still no points after contract showed up Thursday night.

So, not sure it is an existing vs. new member for point loading.


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> Existing member and still no points after contract showed up Thursday night.
> 
> So, not sure it is an existing vs. new member for point loading.



When I emailed Disney said:

_Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days. _

So someone PHYSICALLY moves them, its not electronic.


----------



## poofyo101

badeacon said:


> I'm an existing member and points have not loaded from contract showing up 8/10. did you call or email/


Nope. Just showed up. Did not bother to call or email as I figured it would be a few more weeks anyway.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

macman123 said:


> When I emailed Disney said:
> 
> _Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days. _
> 
> So someone PHYSICALLY moves them, its not electronic.



I think you mean, it's not automatic. Pretty sure it's still electronic  Although, in my head I'm picturing cast members physically picking up points and moving them around little rooms, like the 7 dwarfs.


----------



## LadybugsMum

My direct contract has closed and the deed is showing up. I just need my resale sellers to return their docs.


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> When I emailed Disney said:
> 
> _Please note that once we have completed the transfer in our system, there is a different department that physically moves the points between the accounts.  This part of the process typically takes an additional 7-10 business days. _
> 
> So someone PHYSICALLY moves them, its not electronic.



LOL...yes, it’s MS and the back office that takes care of it.  I was going to call today but hold times were so long that I hung up.  I want to get my October nights swapped so by end of week I am really hoping.


----------



## macman123

EatMoreVeg said:


> I think you mean, it's not automatic. Pretty sure it's still electronic  Although, in my head I'm picturing cast members physically picking up points and moving them around little rooms, like the 7 dwarfs.



Well, they said they physically move them, so it cant be electronic.

Someone has to has to go into the DVC offices, box up the points, load them onto a truck, drive them to the points office, sign the delivery, open the box, check the points for damage and allocate them


----------



## EatMoreVeg

macman123 said:


> Well, they said they physically move them, so it cant be electronic.
> 
> Someone has to has to go into the DVC offices, box up the points, load them onto a truck, drive them to the points office, sign the delivery, open the box, check the points for damage and allocate them



Ah, I see. I am really glad they are being so careful, especially that they check the points for damage before transferring them to me. Makes me feel much better about the process taking so long


----------



## macman123

EatMoreVeg said:


> Ah, I see. I am really glad they are being so careful, especially that they check the points for damage before transferring them to me. Makes me feel much better about the process taking so long



Well imagine if they do 10 contracts a day and each one is average 100 points.

Thats 1000 points they need to unwrap and check. So yes, that why it takes so long 

They get through a lot of bubble wrap I am told


----------



## Jnivek

They should call Amazon who could probably deliver those points in 2 days.


----------



## Sandisw

I know this thread moves quickly.  I had to delete a few posts because there was not a link posted to the broker.l

We are now asking that you include that, not just the name.  It would be too difficult for mods to edit...thanks all.


----------



## 3ZrWe

3ZrWe said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 6/17/20
> Offer accepted: 6/17/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/22/20 (took an extra day since I changed the title company)
> Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (38 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/5/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/6/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/20
> Closing: 8/17/20 (made it!!)
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 60 days total so far!



Closed today - WOOHOO!! A bit of a downer knowing it is going to take a while longer to get my new membership account and points. UGH! Email from title agent:


> “Please allow Disney 3-4 weeks to complete the transfer once notified. Disney will notify you by email when the transfer is completed. The points can take up to an additional 14 days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer.
> 
> The recorded deed will go out by regular mail within 2-3 business days.


I’ve given into the waiting at this point, but definitely feel for everyone trying to make a banking or reservation deadline!


----------



## 3ZrWe

Jnivek said:


> They should call Amazon who could probably deliver those points in 2 days.


HA! Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Bambi19

Home : Anima Kingdom
Broker: www.Fidelity.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/4/2020
Offer accepted: 6/4/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/20/2020
Closing docs received: 7/24/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/28/2020
Seller returned closing docs: Canadian sellers trying to find notary (not returned yet?)
Finally received sellers docs: 8/28/2020
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 9/1/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/24/2020
Points in account: 9/25/2020 (I called MS and they added them (took about 30 minutes on the phone) because I had points expiring and there was an opening at Poly that I wanted to grab).
But it’s done!!  
Total of 113 days from offer made to points in account.


----------



## 3ZrWe

chicagoshannon said:


> good call on changing the title company.   I wish we would have!  We passed ROFR only one day after you and just got closing docs yesterday!  I hope my sellers don't take as long as yours did to return their docs!


Definitely would have been nice to be told upfront I had a choice in the matter being the buyer, especially when the title company they use has a reputation for being slow. Thankfully I read it on here! 
Good luck with your closing! I’ve given up on trying to speed up the process in order to stay sane. Ordered a Dooney Disney bag instead that should be here this week - figure that’s much cheaper than adding on points while I wait. haha


----------



## tweetykl

Home: Grand Californian
Broker: Www.dvcstore.com 
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/28/20
Offer accepted: 6/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/20
Passed ROFR: 8/3/20
Closing docs received: 8/17/20
Closing docs returned: 8/17/20
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## MBTigger

Bambi19 said:


> Seller returned closing docs: Canadian sellers trying to find notary (not returned yet?)
> 
> Still waiting for sellers to return closing documents and it’s been how many weeks??


Same thing is happening to me. Was hoping closing would be easier...


----------



## Deeleebaker

Sorry cut and pasted the wrong one
Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/4/2020
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/17/20
Closing: 8/17/20?
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## ZoneTEN

macman123 said:


> Well imagine if they do 10 contracts a day and each one is average 100 points.
> 
> Thats 1000 points they need to unwrap and check. So yes, that why it takes so long
> 
> They get through a lot of bubble wrap I am told


And how can they NOT pop the bubbles? 
Think about how long that takes.  A big tension release they deserve.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Hurry up and wait some more.

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/4/2020
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/17/20
Closing: 8/18/20
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

They are advising 21 days until I have a Disney account. That would be fantastic!! Then I just have to wait for the points to get boxed up and delivered Mickey white glove style.


----------



## timff18

Hopefully things are moving a bit faster...

Home: PVB
Broker: *************
Title Company: TRCS Inc.
Offer made: 6/15/20
Offer accepted: 6/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/20
Passed ROFR: 7/28/20
Closing docs received: 8/10/20
Closing docs returned: 8/18/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/14/20
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## MinnieSueB

FINALLY!!!  What a long process but we are finally there!!!

Home :  SSR
Broker: www.Fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/16/2020
Offer accepted: 04/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 05/28/2020
Closing docs received: 06/09/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 06/16/2020
Deed recorded: 06/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 07/31/2020
Points in account: 08/18/20


----------



## Madmavis

MinnieSueB said:


> FINALLY!!!  What a long process but we are finally there!!!
> 
> Home :  SSR
> Broker: www.Fidelity.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 04/17/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 05/28/2020
> Closing docs received: 06/09/2020
> Closing docs returned: 06/10/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: 06/16/2020
> Deed recorded: 06/17/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 07/31/2020
> Points in account: 08/18/20


Congratulations


----------



## Madmavis

jjlyle said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
> Broker: DVC Sales
> Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
> Offer made: 05/13/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/13/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 05/13/2020
> Passed ROFR: 06/24/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/10/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/14/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/13/2020
> Closing: 7/16/2020 (18 days after the closing date listed on the contract)
> Deed recorded: 7/17/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/18/2020
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 97 days and counting
> offer to ROFR: 42 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 22 days
> Closing to Points in Account:


Are you a new member or existing?


----------



## MinnieSueB

Madmavis said:


> Are you a new member or existing?


New Member


----------



## Madmavis

MinnieSueB said:


> New Member


This gives me hope!


----------



## jjlyle

Madmavis said:


> Are you a new member or existing?


I'm a new member.


----------



## G.C.

Quick PSA-
I believe the link to Fidelity should be posted as www.fidelityresales.com - www.fidelity.com is an online brokerage and financial services firm. But apparently we would be allowed to discuss them too since it is getting through the filter


----------



## MinnieSueB

G.C. said:


> Quick PSA-
> I believe the link to Fidelity should be posted as www.fidelityresales.com - www.fidelity.com is an online brokerage and financial services firm. But apparently we would be allowed to discuss them too since it is getting through the filter


It's been so long in this process that I've had anything to do with them that I have forgotten!  lol


----------



## 3ZrWe

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/17/20
Offer accepted: 6/17/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/22/20 (took an extra day since I changed the title company)
Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 8/5/20
Closing docs returned: 8/6/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/20
Closing: 8/17/20
Deed recorded: 8/18/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Only 2 more steps to go!


----------



## Daisybell911

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/8/20
Offer accepted: 7/8/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/20 
Passed ROFR: 8/17/20 (40 days)
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## chicagoshannon

DianaMB333 said:


> Frustrated with Fidelity /First Title! the nightmare continues
> 
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American Tittle
> Offer Made: 04/27/2020
> Offer Accepted: 04/27/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/5/2020
> Passed ROFR: 6/18/2020
> Closing Docs received: Aug 13th (55 days!)
> Closing Docs Returned:
> Seller Returned Closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account
> 
> 114 days as of today and I am not even half way !
> 
> It is very frustrating their lack of response, emails unanswered, promises not fulfilled, I want to back out just because of the horrible service!


Fidelity is a bit slow.  When I hadn't recieved my closing docs and others had alreay closed (that passed the same day as me) I reached out and they "expedited" my paper work.  Now I've been bugging First American every couple of days because they don't update (although when I email my agent she responds quickly, just isn't proactive).  Finally have a closing date of the 21st.  I say be the squecky wheel.


----------



## Sandisw

This thread moves so fast so I apologize to those that keep up.

Please post the link to the broker. I hate deleting but it’s the only way to ensure a site that is in the filter isn’t posted as updates do happen.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/4/2020
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/17/20
Closing: 8/18/20
Deed recorded: 8/19/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Rustygirl84

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
Closing docs received: 8/14/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/14/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing:  8/31/2020
Deed recorded: 9/1/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This one has passed my AKL contract but that one is with an international seller.


----------



## DianaMB333

Great experience!

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.*************.com/
Title Company: TRCS Inc
Offer made: 6/28/2020
Offer accepted: 6/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
Closing docs received: 8/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020 
Seller returned closing docs: 8/19/2020
Closing: 8/19/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

I liked how the broker managed the communications, they kept me informed all the way, and managed to fulfill the timelines without any issues... I can highly recommend them!


----------



## soniam

G.C. said:


> Quick PSA-
> I believe the link to Fidelity should be posted as www.fidelityresales.com - www.fidelity.com is an online brokerage and financial services firm. But apparently we would be allowed to discuss them too since it is getting through the filter


I actually thought of that when I posted mine, because my company 401ks are through them.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/17/2020
Offer accepted: 6/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/19/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/15/2020
Closing docs received: 8/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/24/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

took 58 days to pass ROFR! Hoping the rest will go fast and smooth!


----------



## BrianR

BrianR said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 05/12/20
> Offer accepted: 05/13/20
> Sent to ROFR: 05/15/20
> Passed ROFR: 06/24/20
> Closing docs received: 07/15/20
> Closing docs returned: 07/16/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 07/16/20
> Closing: 07/20/20
> Deed recorded: 07/21/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/19/20
> Points in Account: ?


Updated:  0 points until 2022 so there's nothing really to see here.  All good!


----------



## dbtex83

BrianR said:


> Updated:  0 points until 2022 so there's nothing really to see here.  All good!


But under 30 days from deed to contract showing! I like seeing that! Hopeful to see mine in about a week then.


----------



## Lorana

It does seem to be that they are not necessarily adding contracts in order.  I had a contract that closed and had deed recorded on 7/15, but it's still not showing on my account (I'm existing member).


----------



## Madmavis

BrianR said:


> Updated:  0 points until 2022 so there's nothing really to see here.  All good!


Are you a new or existing member?


----------



## kucanhead

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/11/2020
Offer accepted: 6/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/22/2020
Closing docs received: 7/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020 (approx)
Closing: 8/14/2020
Deed recorded: 8/14/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Home: AUL
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Timeshare Title Inc
Offer made: 6/24/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/03/2020
Closing docs received: 8/13/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/13/2020 (arrived 8/18/2020)
Seller returned closing docs: 8/18/2020
Closing: 8/18/2020
Deed recorded: 8/20/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

My Aulani contract is starting to catch up to my VGC one!


----------



## Wacat

Lorana said:


> It does seem to be that they are not necessarily adding contracts in order.  I had a contract that closed and had deed recorded on 7/15, but it's still not showing on my account (I'm existing member).


Are you sure the title agency sent a copy of the deed to Disney on time?


----------



## DISMomma4

Updated to add Closing and Deed Recorded!  So close, yet so far away!!!

Home: Copper Creek
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/28/20
Offer accepted: 5/29/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
Closing docs received: 7/29/20
Closing docs returned: 7/30/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: *8/7/20*
Deed recorded: *8/11/20*
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


TIME TOTAL: 85 days and counting...
Offer Sent to ROFR: 8 days
Sent to passing ROFR: 45 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 18 days
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## Lorana

Wacat said:


> Are you sure the title agency sent a copy of the deed to Disney on time?


Yes. They confirmed that the deed was sent to Disney electronically on 7/15. And as this morning, 8/21, still not appearing in my account.


----------



## What-r-ya Goofy?

Lorana said:


> Yes. They confirmed that the deed was sent to Disney electronically on 7/15. And as this morning, 8/21, still not appearing in my account.


My recent resale contract took 6 weeks and 2 days to post to my existing account after the deed was recorded. You should be getting close.


----------



## lovin'fl

So...we sold 3 small contracts recently. One buyer bought 1 and another buyer bought 2. They passed ROFR on 7/27 and 7/28. Closing docs were sent to us on 8/4. The 7/28 buyer got their stuff in as quick as I did, 8/6, and it closed on 8/10. Monies wired to us that same day. Easy. Well other buyer has not turned in his payment. First I was told they FedExed everything on 8/10 and when it didn't close by 8/17 (the 'to close by' date in the contract) I inquired again to find they have not wired the funds. Was told they were going to last night but still have not heard anything.

Just got word they closed the contract today. Shew!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Closing happened yesterday and I'm obsessively checking the OC comptroller site for the deed.

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/23/2020
Offer accepted: 6/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/19/2020 (?)
Closing: 8/20/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## wn01aa

Update:

Home: Polynesian
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/29/2020
Offer accepted: 6/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 8/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Selling closing docs returned: 8/19/2020
Closing: 8/21/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Isabelle12345

LadybugsMum said:


> Closing happened yesterday and I'm obsessively checking the OC comptroller site for the deed.
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/23/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/23/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: 8/19/2020 (?)
> Closing: 8/20/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


What is the website for the OC Deed recording?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Isabelle12345 said:


> What is the website for the OC Deed recording?



http://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/splash.jsp


----------



## macman123

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/15/20
Offer accepted: 5/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/19/20
Passed ROFR: 6/30/20
Closing docs received: 7/21/20
Closing docs returned: 7/21/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/24/20
Deed recorded: 7/24/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/21/20
Points in account:


----------



## lcur77

macman123 said:


> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 5/15/20
> Offer accepted: 5/16/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/19/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/20
> Closing docs received: 7/21/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/21/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 7/24/20
> Deed recorded: 7/24/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/21/20
> Points in account:


This gives me hope for next week!


----------



## holyrita

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/14/20
Offer accepted: 4/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/20
Passed ROFR: 6/16/20
Closing docs received: 7/16/20
Closing docs returned: 7/22/20
Seller returned closing docs: 7/22/20
Closing: 7/28/20
Deed recorded: 7/28/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/21/20
Points in account:

Wow, what a nice surprise going into the weekend! I am a new DVC member and just got the email from Member Administration letting me know the resale transfer is complete! A few seconds later and I received an email with my one-time activation code.

It's only been 24 days since we closed.. I was expecting at least another few weeks based on this thread. Happy to see things may be speeding up. Also a very nice change from the 47 days in ROFR and the 30 days it took to receive my closing docs!

Email says 7-10 business days for points but at this point I consider myself ahead of schedule  I'm so excited!


----------



## macman123

I just wonder how long for actual points to show.......


----------



## Lorana

holyrita said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 4/14/20
> Offer accepted: 4/21/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/30/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/16/20
> Closing docs received: 7/16/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/22/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/22/20
> Closing: 7/28/20
> Deed recorded: 7/28/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/21/20
> Points in account:
> 
> Wow, what a nice surprise going into the weekend! I am a new DVC member and just got the email from Member Administration letting me know the resale transfer is complete! A few seconds later and I received an email with my one-time activation code.
> 
> It's only been 24 days since we closed.. I was expecting at least another few weeks based on this thread. Happy to see things may be speeding up. Also a very nice change from the 47 days in ROFR and the 30 days it took to receive my closing docs!
> 
> Email says 7-10 business days for points but at this point I consider myself ahead of schedule  I'm so excited!


So happy for you!  
But I confess I'm sitting here wondering what's going on with my account, as I have two contracts - once closed & deed recorded 7/15, one closed & deed recorded 7/28 - and neither is appearing on my account yet.


----------



## heapmaster

Lorana said:


> So happy for you!
> But I confess I'm sitting here wondering what's going on with my account, as I have two contracts - once closed & deed recorded 7/15, one closed & deed recorded 7/28 - and neither is appearing on my account yet.


Maybe they are still behind by 6 weeks or so and depends on when they got the paperwork...they should add the rest of the staff back and get this waiting under control.


----------



## Lorana

heapmaster said:


> Maybe they are still behind by 6 weeks or so and depends on when they got the paperwork...they should add the rest of the staff back and get this waiting under control.


Except for the fact that there are deeds recorded after mine (and, yes, I've confirmed with title companies that deeds were electronically sent to Disney same day as deed recorded), but I still don't have mine appearing yet.  I was under the impression that Disney did them in order, but that's clearly not the case, alas!


----------



## holyrita

Lorana said:


> So happy for you!
> But I confess I'm sitting here wondering what's going on with my account, as I have two contracts - once closed & deed recorded 7/15, one closed & deed recorded 7/28 - and neither is appearing on my account yet.





Lorana said:


> Except for the fact that there are deeds recorded after mine (and, yes, I've confirmed with title companies that deeds were electronically sent to Disney same day as deed recorded), but I still don't have mine appearing yet.  I was under the impression that Disney did them in order, but that's clearly not the case, alas!



I'm sorry you're still waiting and I really wish we knew how Disney was working through this. Keeping my fingers crossed your contracts show up soon!!


----------



## Madmavis

holyrita said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 4/14/20
> Offer accepted: 4/21/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/30/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/16/20
> Closing docs received: 7/16/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/22/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/22/20
> Closing: 7/28/20
> Deed recorded: 7/28/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/21/20
> Points in account:
> 
> Wow, what a nice surprise going into the weekend! I am a new DVC member and just got the email from Member Administration letting me know the resale transfer is complete! A few seconds later and I received an email with my one-time activation code.
> 
> It's only been 24 days since we closed.. I was expecting at least another few weeks based on this thread. Happy to see things may be speeding up. Also a very nice change from the 47 days in ROFR and the 30 days it took to receive my closing docs!
> 
> Email says 7-10 business days for points but at this point I consider myself ahead of schedule  I'm so excited!


My deed was recorded in7/29 so I should start looking for an email soon. Thanks for the little bit of hope


----------



## LadybugsMum

If the deed was sent to Orange County electronically, shouldn't it be recorded quickly? My closing was yesterday and I was told it was sent over, but I am not finding my deed.


----------



## Jaguar Skills

holyrita said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 4/14/20
> Offer accepted: 4/21/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/30/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/16/20
> Closing docs received: 7/16/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/22/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/22/20
> Closing: 7/28/20
> Deed recorded: 7/28/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/21/20
> Points in account:
> 
> Wow, what a nice surprise going into the weekend! I am a new DVC member and just got the email from Member Administration letting me know the resale transfer is complete! A few seconds later and I received an email with my one-time activation code.
> 
> It's only been 24 days since we closed.. I was expecting at least another few weeks based on this thread. Happy to see things may be speeding up. Also a very nice change from the 47 days in ROFR and the 30 days it took to receive my closing docs!
> 
> Email says 7-10 business days for points but at this point I consider myself ahead of schedule  I'm so excited!



Are you existing or new members?


----------



## macman123

Roughly how long are existing members waiting from the contract being added to points showing?


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

LadybugsMum said:


> If the deed was sent to Orange County electronically, shouldn't it be recorded quickly? My closing was yesterday and I was told it was sent over, but I am not finding my deed.


Depends on the time. I know first American sends it electronically to Disney and the deed is recorded online/electronically with occ mine closed before 4 pm est and the next day it showed on the occ site.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

macman123 said:


> Roughly how long are existing members waiting from the contract being added to points showing?



I had my contract show up 16 days ago. Still no points...


----------



## macman123

Have you emailed as it says 7-10 working days?


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> Roughly how long are existing members waiting from the contract being added to points showing?



I am existing and still no points.  I honestly don’t think they are going in any order.  But I am now only 6 business days from contract loading.  When I called, he told me it could be another 2 weeks when he put me on hold to check...not sure who he talked to but said since DVD is still not staffed fullly and they have to play A role, it’s taking longer.

I have emailed twice and yet to get a response which Is why I called MS, even though they are different department,


----------



## EatMoreVeg

macman123 said:


> Have you emailed as it says 7-10 working days?



Yes, I emailed yesterday. I waited at least 14 days as I wasn’t sure if they count weekends as working days? My 7 month booking window is coming up in 2 weeks so I’m hoping at a minimum to get it by then.


----------



## macman123

Im on business day 6..........


----------



## NHanson521

EatMoreVeg said:


> Yes, I emailed yesterday. I waited at least 14 days as I wasn’t sure if they count weekends as working days? My 7 month booking window is coming up in 2 weeks so I’m hoping at a minimum to get it by then.



Same.
Contract emails I recieved 8/7. I'm now at 10 business days (total of 16 days) still no points


----------



## brf5003

Home: SSR
Broker: 
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/12/20
Offer accepted: 6/12/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/16/20
Passed ROFR: 7/27/20
Closing docs received: 8/5/20
Closing docs returned: 8/6/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 8/14/20
Deed recorded: 8/14/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Dumb question....do any closing docs incl for deed need to be notarized for resale purchase if no mortgage? Looking back at the direct contract I bought last year, the mortgage form was the only thing that needed to be notarized. My recent small SSR add on was a cash purchase (title co First Am). Just trying to get an idea what will be required when I recieve closing docs. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Dumb question....do any closing docs incl for deed need to be notarized for resale purchase if no mortgage? Looking back at the direct contract I bought last year, the mortgage form was the only thing that needed to be notarized. My recent small SSR add on was a cash purchase (title co First Am). Just trying to get an idea what will be required when I recieve closing docs. Any info would be greatly appreciated!



I just purchases a cash contract and I didn't need to get anything notarized.  All done with esignatures.  I did overnight checks since wiring money makes me nervouse.  I was very surprised it could all get done so easily and without a notary!


----------



## LadybugsMum

My deed is finally showing up on the website. Now it's the countdown for the contract and points to show up in my account:

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/23/2020
Offer accepted: 6/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/19/2020 (?)
Closing: 8/20/2020
Deed recorded: 08/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Dumb question....do any closing docs incl for deed need to be notarized for resale purchase if no mortgage? Looking back at the direct contract I bought last year, the mortgage form was the only thing that needed to be notarized. My recent small SSR add on was a cash purchase (title co First Am). Just trying to get an idea what will be required when I recieve closing docs. Any info would be greatly appreciated!



Only sellers.


----------



## wn01aa

Update:

Home: Polynesian
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/29/2020
Offer accepted: 6/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 8/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Selling closing docs returned: 8/19/2020
Closing: 8/21/2020
Deed recorded: 8/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

LoveMugsNPins said:


> I just purchases a cash contract and I didn't need to get anything notarized.  All done with esignatures.  I did overnight checks since wiring money makes me nervouse.  I was very surprised it could all get done so easily and without a notary!


Great to know! Thank you!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Sandisw said:


> Only sellers.


Ok great! Thank you!!


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19 said:


> Home : Anima Kingdom
> Broker: www.Fidelity.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/4/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/4/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/5/2029
> Passed ROFR: 7/20/2029
> Closing docs received: 7/24/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/28/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: Canadian sellers trying to find notary (not returned yet?)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Posting again with the broker link.
> 
> Still waiting for sellers to return closing documents and it’s been how many weeks??



Still waiting on sellers docs...


----------



## badeacon

Still waiting for points to load from contract showing up on 8/11. 
Have emailed Member administration and waiting for reply or points to load.


----------



## Madmavis

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Dumb question....do any closing docs incl for deed need to be notarized for resale purchase if no mortgage? Looking back at the direct contract I bought last year, the mortgage form was the only thing that needed to be notarized. My recent small SSR add on was a cash purchase (title co First Am). Just trying to get an idea what will be required when I recieve closing docs. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


I financed and had to have paperwork notarized and witnessed.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Madmavis said:


> I financed and had to have paperwork notarized and witnessed.



Me too.


----------



## to be tink

Hi I have just passed ROFR and thought I would move over here to this thread.  Is there some type of information generator I should use to post all my contract info?
  ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/24


----------



## LadybugsMum

to be tink said:


> Hi I have just passed ROFR and thought I would move over here to this thread.  Is there some type of information generator I should use to post all my contract info?
> ToBeTink---$100-$17777-160-AKV-Aug-74/19, 150/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 7/8, passed 8/24



Here's a blank version.

Home: 
Broker:     <-- needs to be the website of the broker you used
Title Company: 
Offer made: 
Offer accepted: 
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## to be tink

LadybugsMum said:


> Here's a blank version.
> 
> Home:
> Broker:     <-- needs to be the website of the broker you used
> Title Company:
> Offer made:
> Offer accepted:
> Sent to ROFR:
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Thank you!


----------



## to be tink

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker:  https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares
Title Company:  First American Title Co.
Offer made: 7/3
Offer accepted:7/7
Sent to ROFR: 7/15
Passed ROFR: 8/24
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## LadybugsMum

to be tink said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom
> Broker:  https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares
> Title Company:  First American Title Co.
> Offer made: $100 (asking $112)
> Offer accepted: $100
> Sent to ROFR: 7/8
> Passed ROFR: 7/24
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:




Offer made and offer accepted are the dates that it occured.


----------



## Naglejen

Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/16/2020
Offer accepted: 07/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020
Closing docs received: 9/2/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020
Payment sent: TBD (we are out of town, not near our  bank)
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

I'm hoping/betting that the rest of the waiting is less stressful than the ROFR waiting!


----------



## savvy101787

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares
Title Company: First American Title Co.
Offer made: 7/2
Offer accepted: 7/2
Sent to ROFR: 7/9
Passed ROFR: 8/17
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## DisneyPB

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/30/20
Offer accepted: 4/30/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/05/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received: 6/23/20
Closing docs returned: 6/24/20
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/20 (8 days after scheduled closing date )
Closing: 7/27/20
Deed recorded: 7/29/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/24/20
Points in account:

Finally! I had hope I might see action today based on the fact that they processed a 7/28 deed on Friday, but seeing the emails was even more exciting than I thought it would be. So glad to be closing in on a process that started almost 4 months ago now. They are definitely speeding up so good luck to everyone still waiting!

ETA: I'm a new member for all those that like to know.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Home : SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/19/20
Offer accepted: 6/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/20
Passed ROFR: 7/30/20
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/20/20
Closing: 8/21/20
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Still waiting for the deed to get recorded.  Don't understand what the hold up is!


----------



## Madmavis

DisneyPB said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/30/20
> Offer accepted: 4/30/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/05/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
> Closing docs received: 6/23/20
> Closing docs returned: 6/24/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/20 (8 days after scheduled closing date )
> Closing: 7/27/20
> Deed recorded: 7/29/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 08/24/20
> Points in account:
> 
> Finally! I had hope I might see action today based on the fact that they processed a 7/28 deed on Friday, but seeing the emails was even more exciting than I thought it would be. So glad to be closing in on a process that started almost 4 months ago now. They are definitely speeding up so good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> ETA: I'm a new member for all those that like to know.


My deed was recorded on the same day as yours so hopefully I’ll hear any day now


----------



## jwinky

I'm already a member, so hopefully that will cut the time to get points loaded but reading the posts above it seems it's a mystery why some get loaded before others.
As you can see, my PVB caught up with my BLT timeline with the closing docs.  Of course still waiting on PVB seller to return documents.  It be interesting to see who finishes first. lol.

Home: PVB
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS Inc.
Offer made: 7/7/2020
Offer accepted: 7/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/7/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/12/2020 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 8/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/19/2020 (all eSign)
Sellers closing docs returned: ???
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Title Vacation
Offer made: 6/24/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/17/2020 (had to print and mail Fedex)
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/20/2020
Closing: 8/21/2020???
Deed recorded: 8/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Sdeleone

I have been reading these messages for some time, but have not posted. I just wanted to let you know what happened today so maybe others could try also. We had our deed recorded on 7/16 and then I received the membership information on 8/17 as we are new members. I had my husband call member services today 1800-800-9800 because we are in our seven months, our use year is March. He was on hold 15 minutes and then got our points added! I would try calling today as they seem to be wanting to get things done! Hope this helps someone!


----------



## LadybugsMum

chicagoshannon said:


> Still waiting for the deed to get recorded.  Don't understand what the hold up is!



I had the same issue but it was recorded 2 business days after closing. Hopefully, it'll show up tomorrow.


----------



## Sandisw

Sdeleone said:


> I have been reading these messages for some time, but have not posted. I just wanted to let you know what happened today so maybe others could try also. We had our deed recorded on 7/16 and then I received the membership information on 8/17 as we are new members. I had my husband call member services today 1800-800-9800 because we are in our seven months, our use year is March. He was on hold 15 minutes and then got our points added! I would try calling today as they seem to be wanting to get things done! Hope this helps someone!



I tried the other day and it did not work. I will try again.

ETA:  Department that handles that only works until 5:00 pm but the CM said I could try tomorrow, but not sure if they will be able to help regardless.


----------



## Liquidice

And now a new wait begins...

Home: BCV
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/8/2020
Offer accepted: 7/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020 (40 days)
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Just for comparison's sake - here is the timeline for a contract I bought in January 2020, what a difference a few months and a pandemic make!



> Offer accepted by seller: 1/8/20
> Submitted to Disney for ROFR: 1/10/20
> Disney waives ROFR: 1/23/20
> Closed on my re-sale: 2/12/20
> Deed was recorded (according to comptroller website): 2/17/20
> Contract visible (existing DVC Member): 2/20/20
> Points loaded: 2/22/20
> 
> Total days from offer to points loaded: 45


----------



## meanwoodwhite

DisneyPB said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/30/20
> Offer accepted: 4/30/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/05/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
> Closing docs received: 6/23/20
> Closing docs returned: 6/24/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/20 (8 days after scheduled closing date )
> Closing: 7/27/20
> Deed recorded: 7/29/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 08/24/20
> Points in account:
> 
> Finally! I had hope I might see action today based on the fact that they processed a 7/28 deed on Friday, but seeing the emails was even more exciting than I thought it would be. So glad to be closing in on a process that started almost 4 months ago now. They are definitely speeding up so good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> ETA: I'm a new member for all those that like to know.



Only a week before me, getting excited


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

Home: PVB
Broker: www.DVCStore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/23/20
Offer accepted: 6/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/20
Passed ROFR: 7/30
Closing docs received: 8/11/20
Closing docs returned: DocuSigned on 8/11/20
Seller returned closing docs: ~ 8/20/20
Closing: 08/21/20
Deed recorded: 08/24/20
Contract showing on membership: 
Points in account:

Feels like waiting in line just to wait in line some more. Hopefully these last steps move quickly so we can book a trip with banked 2019 points before they expire at the end of March.


----------



## Jaguar Skills

DisneyPB said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/30/20
> Offer accepted: 4/30/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/05/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
> Closing docs received: 6/23/20
> Closing docs returned: 6/24/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/20 (8 days after scheduled closing date )
> Closing: 7/27/20
> Deed recorded: 7/29/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 08/24/20
> Points in account:
> 
> Finally! I had hope I might see action today based on the fact that they processed a 7/28 deed on Friday, but seeing the emails was even more exciting than I thought it would be. So glad to be closing in on a process that started almost 4 months ago now. They are definitely speeding up so good luck to everyone still waiting!
> 
> ETA: I'm a new member for all those that like to know.


We are exactly the same as you.  Bought SSR and deed was recorded on 29.  Hopefully will hear soon!!


----------



## twilightzone81

Hopping over from the ROFR thread:

*New Member*

Home: SSR
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS inc
Offer made: 7/16/20
Offer accepted: 7/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/24/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Let the next wait begin!


----------



## eccobleu

Update:

Home: VGF
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/30/2020
Offer accepted: 4/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 6/16/2020 (46 Days)
Closing docs received: 6/18/2020
Closing docs returned: 6/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 6/22/2020
Closing: 6/24/2020
Deed recorded: 6/25/2020
Contract showing on membership: 8/6/2020 (43 days since close)
Points in account: 8/24/2020
Total Days: 117

Home: BCV
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Jeff Sweet
Offer made: 5/20/2020
Offer accepted: 5/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/01/2020 (41 Days)
Closing docs received: 7/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/21/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/28/2020
Deed recorded: 7/28/2020
Contract showing on membership: 8/21/2020 (32 days since close)
Points in account:
Total Days Since Offer Made: 98


----------



## macman123

eccobleu said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 4/30/2020
> Offer accepted: 4/30/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/1/2020
> Passed ROFR: 6/16/2020 (46 Days)
> Closing docs received: 6/18/2020
> Closing docs returned: 6/23/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 6/22/2020
> Closing: 6/24/2020
> Deed recorded: 6/25/2020
> Contract showing on membership: 8/6/2020 (43 days since close)
> Points in account: 8/24/2020
> Total Days: 117



Wow  - so 18 days from contract showing until points? !


----------



## eccobleu

macman123 said:


> Wow  - so 18 days from contract showing until points? !


I sent 2 emails during that time with no reply.  So yesterday I started a chat and was able to get them loaded.  During the chat, he did mention the typically timeframe was 10-14 business days, which is different than the email of 7-10 business days.  I was on business day 13.


----------



## Sandisw

I just hung up and they can’t load any points for me because they have not gotten the points information from MA to do it.  The CM couldn’t even talk to anyone from MA either because they have 2 people only working on it,

So, until MA sends the back office of MS the points statement so they know what to load, I’m stuck.


----------



## lcur77

Sandisw said:


> I just hung up and they can’t load any points for me because they have not gotten the points information from MA to do it.  The CM couldn’t even talk to anyone from MA either because they have 2 people only working on it,
> 
> So, until MA sends the back office of MS the points statement so they know what to load, I’m stuck.


Seems like its become clearer with the pandemic that this process is extremely poorly constructed from Disney's perspective. That may be intentional but it seems they for some reason need 5 different people/departments to move contracts from one person to another. I get building in some quality control to avoid mistakes but DVC's process management is clearly subpar.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Home : SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/19/20
Offer accepted: 6/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/20
Passed ROFR: 7/30/20
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/20/20
Closing: 8/21/20
Deed recorded: 8/25/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Deed got recorded first thing this morning.  It's all in Disney's very slow hands now.


----------



## holyrita

Sandisw said:


> I just hung up and they can’t load any points for me because they have not gotten the points information from MA to do it.  The CM couldn’t even talk to anyone from MA either because they have 2 people only working on it,
> 
> So, until MA sends the back office of MS the points statement so they know what to load, I’m stuck.



Wow


----------



## Sandisw

lcur77 said:


> Seems like its become clearer with the pandemic that this process is extremely poorly constructed from Disney's perspective. That may be intentional but it seems they for some reason need 5 different people/departments to move contracts from one person to another. I get building in some quality control to avoid mistakes but DVC's process management is clearly subpar.



I am not sure I agree.  I just think that with this current situation and furloughed workers, plus the volume of resales that happen, they simply can’t keep up. In normal times, it’s pretty smooth and  I have bought probably 6 to 8 resale contracts over time,

The frustrating part is really not getting any specifics in terms of where one is in the process and MA isn’t replying to emails either because they don’t have enough people.  

Oh well, I am trying not to stress but at least I won’t be checking 3 times a day right now. I’ll wait until the end of the week and call back.


----------



## bmscott

bmscott said:


> Home: Boulder Ridge - WL
> Broker:
> Title Company: Hayes Title
> Offer made: 5/26/2020
> Offer accepted: 5/26/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/14/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/22/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/22/2020
> Closing: 7/23/2020
> Deed recorded: 7/23/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: ?
> Points in account: ?


I'm seeing some with deeds recorded after/around the same time as mine go through - hopefully I will see membership info soon!


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> I just hung up and they can’t load any points for me because they have not gotten the points information from MA to do it.  The CM couldn’t even talk to anyone from MA either because they have 2 people only working on it,
> 
> So, until MA sends the back office of MS the points statement so they know what to load, I’m stuck.



Ah, so you can't even talk to anyone then about loading points?!

What day are you on from contract loading?


----------



## macman123

eccobleu said:


> I sent 2 emails during that time with no reply.  So yesterday I started a chat and was able to get them loaded.  During the chat, he did mention the typically timeframe was 10-14 business days, which is different than the email of 7-10 business days.  I was on business day 13.



So how did you do that? I tried live chat and they said there was nothing they can do.

Im on business day 8.......


----------



## DLR70

Do you get an email from Disney when the points are loaded?  Just wondering if I need to keep checking my account obsessively.


----------



## macman123

DLR70 said:


> Do you get an email from Disney when the points are loaded?  Just wondering if I need to keep checking my account obsessively.



You just get the email when the contract is loaded. I am told the points just appear. I am in the same position as you.......


----------



## Jaguar Skills

Jaguar Skills said:


> We are exactly the same as you.  Bought SSR and deed was recorded on 29.  Hopefully will hear soon!!



Update - just got the confirmation!


----------



## Madmavis

Jaguar Skills said:


> Update - just got the confirmation!


My deed was also recorded on 7/29. You’re the second person I’ve seen get their membership email. I’m still waiting. Hopefully I’ll hear soon


----------



## Deeleebaker

This wait is the worst so far. It hasn’t even been a full week since deed recorded.


----------



## eccobleu

macman123 said:


> So how did you do that? I tried live chat and they said there was nothing they can do.
> 
> Im on business day 8.......


I just mentioned it was 13 business days since the contract was loaded, and I needed the points to make a reservation for September.  Also mentioned my first choice of resort became unavailable within those 13 days.  Guess I got lucky.


----------



## Madmavis

Just received the following email from my realtor


Quick update - DVC will be delayed in transferring the membership to you for about two more weeks - there was an extended reservation on the listing that was somehow overlooked through the contract process

So I guess I can stop obsessively checking my email now


----------



## Wacat

Sandisw said:


> I tried the other day and it did not work. I will try again.
> 
> ETA:  Department that handles that only works until 5:00 pm but the CM said I could try tomorrow, but not sure if they will be able to help regardless.


I just tried calling in today as well.  It has been over 10 business days since my contract loaded.   I was very polite but the CM said to wait another week and to call back and then they will transfer me over to get the points loaded.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

eccobleu said:


> I just mentioned it was 13 business days since the contract was loaded, and I needed the points to make a reservation for September.  Also mentioned my first choice of resort became unavailable within those 13 days.  Guess I got lucky.



Today is day 19 from when my contract was loaded. I tried chat today and she said they can’t do anything and to try calling in a week when my 7 month window hits but no guarantees they will do something... Guess it depends on the cast member? I wonder if I should just keep trying to get different ones on chat to see if one will eventually be able to do something?


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

EatMoreVeg said:


> Today is day 19 from when my contract was loaded. I tried chat today and she said they can’t do anything and to try calling in a week when my 7 month window hits but no guarantees they will do something... Guess it depends on the cast member? I wonder if I should just keep trying to get different ones on chat to see if one will eventually be able to do something?



I had success calling the phone number today.  I didn't even have a wait.  Our membership number was emailed to us this morning.  I told them that I wanted to book a trip in November and May.  What seemed to push them was the trip in November.  They also made the reservations for me.  While I was waiting she even confirmed that I was sure I was going in November.  I wasn't lying so I had no problem with her making the reservations for me.  So this definitely is either cast members choice or it depends on when you tell them you plan on going.  I was very happy with the service I received and am even more happy to have our two bedroom Savannah room booked for both stays.  Guys weekend in November and we are taking the family in May.  I'm also going to spend a night in Bay Lake in November a day before the rest of my party joins.


----------



## ColinBlair

Home : VGF
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 6/02/20
Offer accepted: 6/02/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/03/20
Passed ROFR: 7/29/20
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 8/25/20
Deed recorded: 8/25/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> I had success calling the phone number today.  I didn't even have a wait.  Our membership number was emailed to us this morning.  I told them that I wanted to book a trip in November and May.  What seemed to push them was the trip in November.  They also made the reservations for me.  While I was waiting she even confirmed that I was sure I was going in November.  I wasn't lying so I had no problem with her making the reservations for me.  So this definitely is either cast members choice or it depends on when you tell them you plan on going.  I was very happy with the service I received and am even more happy to have our two bedroom Savannah room booked for both stays.  Guys weekend in November and we are taking the family in May.  I'm also going to spend a night in Bay Lake in November a day before the rest of my party joins.



That’s helpful to know. I’m not looking to book until April so they probably didn’t feel any urgency to do anything


----------



## gisele2

LadybugsMum said:


> My deed is finally showing up on the website. Now it's the countdown for the contract and points to show up in my account:
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/23/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/23/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: 8/19/2020 (?)
> Closing: 8/20/2020
> Deed recorded: 08/24/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


That was fast, I closed  on the 13 of August , and no news from Disney, but I am a new member...


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

EatMoreVeg said:


> That’s helpful to know. I’m not looking to book until April so they probably didn’t feel any urgency to do anything



I'm guessing that it's it.  They didn't even give me the option to book my own trips.  So I'm sure they wanted to double and triple check I was being honest.  Which was fine by me.  They were very helpful and even helped me bank my points for our May trip (we bought a front loaded contract).


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> I'm guessing that it's it.  They didn't even give me the option to book my own trips.  So I'm sure they wanted to double and triple check I was being honest.  Which was fine by me.  They were very helpful and even helped me bank my points for our May trip (we bought a front loaded contract).



I have one of those too just going through closing now too. I'm hoping it'll get recorded by the end of the week, then another 5 - 7 weeks for the contract to be transferred. By then, I will only be 2 months away from a December Aulani trip (and probably only weeks away from my banking window) I'm hoping to take (but who knows) and will need some of those points to book another few nights for the April trip. So I will definitely take a page out of your book and call as soon as the contract shows up!


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

EatMoreVeg said:


> I have one of those too just going through closing now too. I'm hoping it'll get recorded by the end of the week, then another 5 - 7 weeks for the contract to be transferred. By then, I will only be 2 months away from a December Aulani trip (and probably only weeks away from my banking window) I'm hoping to take (but who knows) and will need some of those points to book another few nights for the April trip. So I will definitely take a page out of your book and call as soon as the contract shows up!



Good luck with everything.  They certainly have started to pick up the speed.  So that's good for everyone!


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> Ah, so you can't even talk to anyone then about loading points?!
> 
> What day are you on from contract loading?



Today is day 12.  And they couldn’t get to MA to find out when the points info will be sent to MS to get them loaded.


----------



## LadybugsMum

gisele2 said:


> That was fast, I closed  on the 13 of August , and no news from Disney, but I am a new member...



It was just that deed was recorded for Orange County yesterday when I expected for it to be recorded last Thursday or Friday. I expect it will be several weeks before the contract shows up on my membership and then more time for the points to actually be transferred.


----------



## ljlaurajane

Home : SSR
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 07/05/20
Offer accepted: 12/05/20
Sent to ROFR: 13/05/20
Passed ROFR: 24/06/20
Closing docs received: 16/07/20
Closing: 23/07/20
Deed recorded: 24/07/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 21/08/20
Points in account: 24/08/20
First trip booked 24/08/20 

So somehow we managed to get our membership set up in a little over 4 weeks, and the points were loaded 3 days later (member IDs came Friday and points loaded Monday!).  I’m well aware many people have been waiting substantially longer so I’m not sure what’s going on, I’m just grateful it’s all completed. I did email member services a week or two back asking for an eta and may have implied if they cause me to miss my 7 month booking window I would be formally complaining, but they never even replied to the email so no idea if that had any impact or not!

also my agent at TRCS was very thorough and very responsive so perhaps that helped too, who knows


----------



## sethschroeder

ljlaurajane said:


> First trip booked 24/08/20



When you going?


----------



## macman123

ljlaurajane said:


> So somehow we managed to get our membership set up in a little over 4 weeks, and the points were loaded 3 days later (member IDs came Friday and points loaded Monday!).  I’m well aware many people have been waiting substantially longer so I’m not sure what’s going on, I’m just grateful it’s all completed. I did email member services a week or two back asking for an eta and may have implied if they cause me to miss my 7 month booking window I would be formally complaining, but they never even replied to the email so no idea if that had any impact or not!
> 
> also my agent at TRCS was very thorough and very responsive so perhaps that helped too, who knows



This just goes to show how inconsistent the process is. Its clearly not be done in the order received. I really dont understand how it can be done in 3 days and I am on Day 11,.......


----------



## badeacon

macman123 said:


> This just goes to show how inconsistent the process is. Its clearly not be done in the order received. I really dont understand how it can be done in 3 days and I am on Day 11,.......


And I am on day 14!


----------



## macman123

Well today I have tried:

1) via live chat
2) called MS
3) emailed broker
4) emailed MA
5) emailed Disney resales

I cant see what else I can do to quicken the process.......


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> Well today I have tried:
> 
> 1) via live chat
> 2) called MS
> 3) emailed broker
> 4) emailed MA
> 5) emailed Disney resales
> 
> I cant see what else I can do to quicken the process.......



From what I was told today, there really is no way to speed the process if the back office at MS still does not have info from MA regarding points.  And, they said that the department at MA that sends the information is not even taking calls from CMs at MS.  So, I emailed both MS and MA again today,  As I said, I understand that things are slower, but it becomes frustrating to hear that things are not being done in any order and that some people have points within days, and the rest of us are almost 2 weeks out and still nothing.  One thing that would be nice is if there was a way to check on things to find out where one is but without MA answering the phone...given only 2 people are working the department...they can't field calls and enter contracts.  UGGGG


----------



## NHanson521

Today was day 19 for me (business day 12) and I just got off the phone with Member services and they loaded my points!  He did ask me when my deed was recorded, and if I was looking to book a trip soon (am trying to book Sept 18-25th split stay) so I think that is what is pushing them to load points over the phone. 
What a relief.... my whole process started in March!


----------



## macman123

NHanson521 said:


> Today was day 19 for me (business day 12) and I just got off the phone with Member services and they loaded my points!  He did ask me when my deed was recorded, and if I was looking to book a trip soon (am trying to book Sept 18-25th split stay) so I think that is what is pushing them to load points over the phone.
> What a relief.... my whole process started in March!



Yet when I spoke to MS they said there was nothing they can do........ Its all down to MA


----------



## macman123

Well the strangest thing just happened. I have called MS again.

They said they cant do anything.

However, I have 2 resale contracts.

200 points BLT contract showing on 13th August but 0 points added so far

200 points BLT contract showing on 21st August and 200 points added today

How does that work?


----------



## macman123

Home : BLT
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/15/20
Offer accepted: 5/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/19/20
Passed ROFR: 6/30/20
Closing docs received: 7/15/20
Closing docs returned: 7/21/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 7/24/20
Deed recorded: 7/24/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/21/20
Points in account: 08/25/20


----------



## 3ZrWe

twilightzone81 said:


> Hopping over from the ROFR thread:
> 
> *New Member*
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS inc
> Offer made: 7/16/20
> Offer accepted: 7/16/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/24/20 (38 days)
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Let the next wait begin!


Welcome! Congrats on passing ROFR!


----------



## Jessi10722

documents sent off today!

Home: AUL
Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation
Offer made: 6/25/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/26/20220
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
Closing docs received: 08/20/20
Closing docs returned: 08/25/20
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home : BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Title
Offer made: 4/20/20
Offer accepted: 4/20/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/27/20
Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
Closing docs received: 6/10/20
Closing docs returned: 6/10/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 7/08/20
Deed recorded: 7/10/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/13/20
Points in account: 08/25/20


----------



## macman123

So after I had called MS and they said they couldn't; do anything - I had contracts showing on both 13th and 21st of August, points are added for both today.......

Thanks to MS if they pushed it through though.


----------



## poofyo101

Had a boardwalk contract load friday. Points loaded today. 3 days again.
Same as the one that loaded 2 weeks prior.


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> Had a boardwalk contract load friday. Points loaded today. 3 days again.
> Same as the one that loaded 2 weeks prior.



That is great.  I am going to start calling them daily because at this point, they should be able to figure out how to do things more timely since many times it is!


----------



## poofyo101

Sandisw said:


> That is great.  I am going to start calling them daily because at this point, they should be able to figure out how to do things more timely since many times it is!


I haven't called in regards to the points being loaded. MAybe they have a better system down now and are working their way back in backwards order?


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> I haven't called in regards to the points being loaded. MAybe they have a better system down now and are working their way back in backwards order?



I don’t know but I called this morning and they said they were not even sent the information about my points.  That is what is frustrating because if they had had the info, they would have loaded them,

But, there was nothing to load...they had no info about how many points, etc.

It really though should not be this random with some being loaded in days, and other it takes weeks.


----------



## poofyo101

Sandisw said:


> I don’t know but I called this morning and they said they were not even sent the information about my points.  That is what is frustrating because if they had had the info, they would have loaded them,
> 
> But, there was nothing to load...they had no info about how many points, etc.
> 
> It really though should not be this random with some being loaded in days, and other it takes weeks.


They added one more contract last night so if I get points tomorrow will let you know.


----------



## tweetykl

Home: Grand Californian
Broker: Www.dvcstore.com 
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/28/20
Offer accepted: 6/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/20
Passed ROFR: 8/3/20
Closing docs received: 8/17/20
Closing docs returned: 8/17/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/24/20
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED: Contract finally appearing on my account, but I have only until 8/31 for points to load to allow me to deposit my 100 2019 points banked into 2020 into RCI.  Not feeling hopeful, here.
Also, have an SSR resale that closed 7/15, but it's still not appearing on my account either.

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) - Small Resale #1
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 05/29/2020
Offer accepted: 05/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/17/2020
Closing docs received: 7/20/2020 (3 days!!)
Closing docs returned: 7/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/27/2020
Closing: 7/28/2020
Deed recorded: 7/28/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/24/2020  (27 days since closing/deed recorded)
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 89 days and counting...
Offer to Sent to ROFR: 4 days
Sent to ROFR: 45 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 8 days
Closing to Points in Account: 27 days and counting....

----------

Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - Fidelity / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVC by Resale / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVC Store / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVC Resale Market / Magic Vacation Title

In progress:
SSR Resale - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 109 total days and counting... (Contract not yet appearing and no points yet)
CCV Small Resale #1 - Fidelity / Mason - 45 days to pass ROFR, 53 total days (+8) to closing, 78 total days (+25) to contract appearing, 80 total days and counting... (No points yet)
CCV Small Resale #2 - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 40 days so far, waiting for estoppel/closing docs (sent 7/15)
CCV Small Resale #3 - Fidelity / Mason - 34 days so far, waiting to pass ROFR (sent 7/21)


----------



## zianha

New member. Gearing up for the next leg of the waiting game!

Home : OKW
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/13/20
Offer accepted: 7/13/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/25/20
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## lovin'fl

Sellers...question for you....

I just sold 3 contracts. One closed on Aug 10. When will Disney remove the contract from my account? It is still showing. Just anxious to get it all done with.


----------



## Jaguar Skills

New member.   Just by way of an update there was only one day between getting our activation code and getting our points loaded.   I went onto the member services chat and said we wanted to book asap (which isn't a lie).  They loaded them there and then and we only got our activation code yesterday.   I am not trying to gloat as I know there are a lot of people who have been waiting ages! 

All in all it seems to have been pretty quick for us.   Sorry for all those waiting. 

Home : SSR
Broker: *******
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 6/2/20
Offer accepted: 6/3/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/8/20
Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
Closing docs received: 07/26
Closing docs returned: 07/27
Seller returned closing docs: 07/28
Closing: 07/28
Deed recorded: 07/30
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/25
Points in account: 08/26


----------



## Jaguar Skills

macman123 said:


> This just goes to show how inconsistent the process is. Its clearly not be done in the order received. I really dont understand how it can be done in 3 days and I am on Day 11,.......



See my post above, they just did ours in a day!  Can't believe it really.


----------



## Sandisw

Finally....called and spent 40 minutes but got it done!  Got my October nights booked as well with the banked points expiring end of November!  Phew!


----------



## Madmavis

I’m so upset. I’m seeing everyone who closed on 7/28 or around there getting their member number and points and instead I got an email from DVC resale market saying my membership is being delayed by two weeks because the sellers apparently had a trip planned and it wasn’t picked up during ROFR, estoppel or closing. This really sucks. I’ve been looking forward to being done with this whole process. Now I have to wait even longer ugh


----------



## heapmaster

lovin'fl said:


> Sellers...question for you....
> 
> I just sold 3 contracts. One closed on Aug 10. When will Disney remove the contract from my account? It is still showing. Just anxious to get it all done with.


From what I understand they will do it once Member Admin processes the paperwork from the closing company. This is when they transfer the contract from the seller to the member. Then the paperwork gets moved on to a person who then loads the points into the new members account.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Madmavis said:


> I’m so upset. I’m seeing everyone who closed on 7/28 or around there getting their member number and points and instead I got an email from DVC resale market saying my membership is being delayed by two weeks because the sellers apparently had a trip planned and it wasn’t picked up during ROFR, estoppel or closing. This really sucks. I’ve been looking forward to being done with this whole process. Now I have to wait even longer ugh


That seems legally sketchy to me.  You own the property now so you'd think they'd have to give you the member number etc.


----------



## heapmaster

chicagoshannon said:


> That seems legally sketchy to me.  You own the property now so you'd think they'd have to give you the member number etc.


I wonder if this is a DVC trip or a trip outside that such as RCI, etc... Our contract had an RCI trip so it got hung up a bit in Member admin, but still went through.


----------



## nicmc1986

Waiting anxiously. The resale contract I purchased closed on 07/30. I recently called DVC Member Services to see if they had my Member ID # and they informed me that my contract is still sitting at the courthouse.


----------



## Madmavis

chicagoshannon said:


> That seems legally sketchy to me.  You own the property now so you'd think they'd have to give you the member number etc.





heapmaster said:


> I wonder if this is a DVC trip or a trip outside that such as RCI, etc... Our contract had an RCI trip so it got hung up a bit in Member admin, but still went through.


I don’t understand how it wasn’t disclosed at all in the process. It was in the listing that they couldn’t close until 9/6. I asked the realtor about it. He said that that shouldn’t be in there. It was a mistake. Since we closed I figured he was right. Now to find out that they must of had a trip planned. Maybe it was an RCI trip. I just know this is going to delay everything and we want to book a trip in May so our 7 month window opens in October. I hope we have our points in time.


----------



## chicagoshannon

heapmaster said:


> I wonder if this is a DVC trip or a trip outside that such as RCI, etc... Our contract had an RCI trip so it got hung up a bit in Member admin, but still went through.


I don't know.  But IMO once your purchase is paid for, closed and deed recorded they can't hold it up for the previous owners.   If they previous owners still want their trip it's something they need to work out with the new owners since it wasn't a delayed closing.  This process is already taking longer than it should (and I would argue legally allowed) to hold it up for someone who no longer owns the property doesn't sound right.


----------



## badeacon

nicmc1986 said:


> Waiting anxiously. The resale contract I purchased closed on 07/30. I recently called DVC Member Services to see if they had my Member ID # and they informed me that my contract is still sitting at the courthouse.


That is another lie by MS. your contract was sent to DVC by closing company the day it closed or within 1-2 days.
We are seeing a lot of lying to members by MS at this time about the loading of contracts and points. Just read back on all the posts and the many different stories members have been told about the contracts and loading points.


----------



## chicagoshannon

badeacon said:


> That is another lie by MS. your contract was sent to DVC by closing company the day it closed or within 1-2 days.
> We are seeing a lot of lying to members by MS at this time about the loading of contracts and points. Just read back on all the posts and the many different stories members have been told about the contracts and loading points.


yeah Disney really needs to get a hadle on this before there is a lawsuit.  You can't withhold a purchased product from someone.


----------



## Madmavis

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't know.  But IMO once your purchase is paid for, closed and deed recorded they can't hold it up for the previous owners.   If they previous owners still want their trip it's something they need to work out with the new owners since it wasn't a delayed closing.  This process is already taking longer than it should (and I would argue legally allowed) to hold it up for someone who no longer owns the property doesn't sound right.


You’re right. It shouldn’t be held up. Maybe I’ll email the realtor again. I’ll have to figure out a nice way to tell him that this is t right. Thanks


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

nicmc1986 said:


> Waiting anxiously. The resale contract I purchased closed on 07/30. I recently called DVC Member Services to see if they had my Member ID # and* they informed me that my contract is still sitting at the courthouse.*


Showing my age, but your post totally brought this to my mind... And now I’m singing the song!


----------



## nicmc1986

badeacon said:


> That is another lie by MS. your contract was sent to DVC by closing company the day it closed or within 1-2 days.
> We are seeing a lot of lying to members by MS at this time about the loading of contracts and points. Just read back on all the posts and the many different stories members have been told about the contracts and loading points.


Thanks for letting me know! I will review the previous posts. I'll keep contacting Member Services as I want to use my points for a January trip.


----------



## Goddard Family Adventures

Sandisw said:


> Finally....called and spent 40 minutes but got it done!  Got my October nights booked as well with the banked points expiring end of November!  Phew!



I don't know why they didn't do that in the first place for you?  We got our ID yesterday, called, and it was taken care of.


----------



## Madmavis

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't know.  But IMO once your purchase is paid for, closed and deed recorded they can't hold it up for the previous owners.   If they previous owners still want their trip it's something they need to work out with the new owners since it wasn't a delayed closing.  This process is already taking longer than it should (and I would argue legally allowed) to hold it up for someone who no longer owns the property doesn't sound right.


I sent an email to the realtor and he called me. He said I should have the points around September 7th or 8th. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## ohmyminnie

So happy to be able to move to this thread!!   

Home:  BCV
Broker:  DVC Store
Title Company:  Mason
Offer Made:  7/5/2020
Offer Accepted:  7/5/2020
Sent to ROFR:  7/6/2020
Passed ROFR:  8/11/2020
Closing docs received:  8/20/2020
Closing docs returned:  8/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs:  8/24/2020
Closing:  8/26/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract showing on membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Llama mama

ohmyminnie said:


> So happy to be able to move to this thread!!
> 
> Home:  BCV
> Broker:  DVC Store
> Title Company:  Mason
> Offer Made:  7/5/2020
> Offer Accepted:  7/5/2020
> Sent to ROFR:  7/6/2020
> Passed ROFR:  8/11/2020
> Closing docs received:  8/20/2020
> Closing docs returned:  8/20/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:  8/24/2020
> Closing:  8/26/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract showing on membership:
> Points in account:


Wow ! Yours is moving fast !!! I have a BCV  just sent to ROFR today.


----------



## ohmyminnie

Llama mama said:


> Wow ! Yours is moving fast !!! I have a BCV  just sent to ROFR today.


Good luck!  Now I have to wait for two other contracts to get through ROFR (sent 7/22 and 8/3)


----------



## Llama mama

ohmyminnie said:


> Good luck!  Now I have to wait for two other contracts to get through ROFR (sent 7/22 and 8/3


Good luck!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Jaguar Skills said:


> New member.   Just by way of an update there was only one day between getting our activation code and getting our points loaded.   I went onto the member services chat and said we wanted to book asap (which isn't a lie).  They loaded them there and then and we only got our activation code yesterday.   I am not trying to gloat as I know there are a lot of people who have been waiting ages!
> 
> All in all it seems to have been pretty quick for us.   Sorry for all those waiting.
> 
> Home : SSR
> Broker: *******
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 6/2/20
> Offer accepted: 6/3/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/8/20
> Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
> Closing docs received: 07/26
> Closing docs returned: 07/27
> Seller returned closing docs: 07/28
> Closing: 07/28
> Deed recorded: 07/30
> Contract Showing on Membership: 08/25
> Points in account: 08/26


WOW!  That was extremely fast!!!


----------



## Sandisw

Goddard Family Adventures said:


> I don't know why they didn't do that in the first place for you?  We got our ID yesterday, called, and it was taken care of.



Because as of yesterday, the document that MS gets from MA with the points info...what they load..was not sent.

Sounded like today they finally contacted MA to get it and once they did, they could load them.  They had no idea why it was never sent two weeks ago when MA loaded it.

My advice to anyone who has waited the 7 to 10 days, call..


----------



## Daisybell911

My latest update includes the closing docs:

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/8/20
Offer accepted: 7/8/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/20
Passed ROFR: 8/17/20 (40 days)
Closing docs received: 8/25/20
Closing docs returned: 8/26/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Deeleebaker

Madmavis said:


> You’re right. It shouldn’t be held up. Maybe I’ll email the realtor again. I’ll have to figure out a nice way to tell him that this is t right. Thanks


Speak to the title company. They are the ones responsible for the title insurance.


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> Sounded like today they finally contacted MA to get it and once they did, they could load them.  They had no idea why it was never sent two weeks ago when MA loaded it.



When I called yesterday they said they had no way of contacting MA. They had no number for them and just to email.

Then all of a sudden both my resale contracts appeared........!


----------



## heapmaster

chicagoshannon said:


> I don't know.  But IMO once your purchase is paid for, closed and deed recorded they can't hold it up for the previous owners.   If they previous owners still want their trip it's something they need to work out with the new owners since it wasn't a delayed closing.  This process is already taking longer than it should (and I would argue legally allowed) to hold it up for someone who no longer owns the property doesn't sound right.


I agree, them taking months should not be allowed once your contract closes, its crazy! That's like closing on a house and not getting the keys for 3 months!


----------



## Madmavis

heapmaster said:


> I agree, them taking months should not be allowed once your contract closes, its crazy! That's like closing on a house and not getting the keys for 3 months!


I contacted the realtor and told him I wasn’t happy about the situation. I told him we want to book a trip for May and our 7 month window opens in October and at this rate we’ll be lucky to have our points in tine to book. He told me it wasn’t going to delay us getting our points. We should have our points on September 7th or 8th. I hope he’s right.


----------



## DLR70

My contract showed up this past Monday, 8/24.  I called member services today 8/26 and was able to get my points loaded.  I'm planning a trip for early Sept, so that could by why they did it for me.


----------



## tweetykl

Home: Grand Californian
Broker: Www.dvcstore.com 
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/28/20
Offer accepted: 6/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/20
Passed ROFR: 8/3/20
Closing docs received: 8/17/20
Closing docs returned: 8/17/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/24/20
Closing: 8/26/20
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## holyrita

Had to chat with Member Services this morning because my address was wrong and it wasn't letting me change it in my profile. Figured while I was there I would ask about getting my points loaded based on recent experiences here (not in any rush but thought it wouldn't hurt to ask!). Got a strange answer..


> It may take 4 to 8 business weeks for the information on the contract to be entered. I apologize as Member Services does not have the functionality add this information before the re-sale company contacts us.


I clarified that I had my membership but was just waiting on points and they held firm:


> Yes. The timeline still has not changed, even during the pandemic.


 I did mention we were looking to book in October (which is true) but I think I'll just wait for the points to load on their own.


----------



## My3kids1989

Still waiting for points...I want to travel sept 11-14th so I called DVC because  my points arent loaded yet. They said they would book it for me. Im
pregnant and want to book it and hopefully I’ll have the baby this weekend. (I am a surrogate). I have flights and babysitting all lined up. 10 days will be plenty of recovery for me, as long as everything goes smoothly. However, if I have to reschedule for the end of September then what? I have have a June UY.

Sorry I’m a newb


----------



## Jkbmac

Just wanted to share the below for reference for those still waiting for points.  Points finally showed up yesterday! 

Home: BCV
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/20/20
Offer accepted: 3/20/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/9/20
Passed ROFR: 4/21/20
Closing docs received: 5/20/20
Closing docs returned: 6/15/20
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 6/19/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/4/20
Points in account: 8/26/20


----------



## EatMoreVeg

EatMoreVeg said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Title Company
> Offer made: 04/20/2002
> Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
> Closing docs received: 06/08/2020
> Closing docs returned: 06/09/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 06/22/2020
> Closing: 06/23/2020
> Deed recorded: 06/24/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: *08/07/2020*
> Points in account:
> 
> 43 days from closing to deed recorded...
> It's frustrating that the time to close and the time to get the deed even showing on my existing member account was longer than it actually took to pass ROFR.



This process is finally complete! I had to call yesterday to get points loaded.

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 04/20/2002
Offer accepted: 04/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 04/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 05/19/2020
Closing docs received: 06/08/2020
Closing docs returned: 06/09/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 06/22/2020
Closing: 06/23/2020
Deed recorded: 06/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/07/2020
Points in account: 08/26/2020


----------



## Llama mama

So do we think they are catching up and getting faster ?


----------



## My3kids1989

Sandisw said:


> Because as of yesterday, the document that MS gets from MA with the points info...what they load..was not sent.
> 
> Sounded like today they finally contacted MA to get it and once they did, they could load them.  They had no idea why it was never sent two weeks ago when MA loaded it.
> 
> My advice to anyone who has waited the 7 to 10 days, call..



I wish they would just load them instead of telling me they could book something for me. The lady said call back if I want to book with my points.


----------



## lcur77

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 5/24/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
Closing Docs received: 7/18/20
Closing Docs Returned: 7/22/20 had to wait for notary
Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/28/20
Closing: 7/30/2020
Deed Recorded: 8/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/27/2020
Points in Account:


----------



## lcur77

Llama mama said:


> So do we think they are catching up and getting faster ?


Looks like it. 24 days for me from deed to contract showing, was existing member.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

EatMoreVeg said:


> Deed recorded: 06/24/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 08/07/2020





lcur77 said:


> Deed Recorded: 8/3/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/27/2020



How does this even happen? It takes one person 3 weeks and the other 6? Crazy.

I also had my deed recorded 8/3/2020--no extra contract showing up yet.


----------



## Cadbury

Yay, us too!!

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Resale market
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/8/20
Offer accepted: 6/8/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/20
Passes ROFR: 7/21/20
Closing docs received: 7/26/20
Closing docs returned: 7/27/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/31/20
Deed recorded: 8/3/20
Contract showing on membership: 8/27/20
points in account:


----------



## EatMoreVeg

ABE4DISNEY said:


> How does this even happen? It takes one person 3 weeks and the other 6? Crazy.
> 
> I also had my deed recorded 8/3/2020--no extra contract showing up yet.



Actually, it was 7 weeks if I counted correctly. As the person on this end, it was extremely frustrating. Plus another 3 weeks for points.

Trying to be positive, I’m hopeful this means they are speeding up on things, especially as I have 2 more contracts that just passed ROFR that I’m waiting to close on!


----------



## DisneyPB

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/30/20
Offer accepted: 4/30/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/05/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received: 6/23/20
Closing docs returned: 6/24/20
Seller returned closing docs: 7/24/20 (8 days after scheduled closing date )
Closing: 7/27/20
Deed recorded: 7/29/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/24/20
Points in account: 8/27/20

And that's a wrap! After seeing all the success everyone was having calling in and getting them to load the points and seeing a room open up at Copper Creek for when we are planning on going for our honeymoon I decided it couldn't hurt. At first she gave me the Member Administration email, but then said "hold one one second let me try one more thing". I happened to refresh the screen as she had me on hold and sure enough there they were. I thanked her profusely when she came back and immediately booked our first DVC stay. It's been an adventure and I'm glad it's over. I hope it speeds up even more for everyone still waiting and you get your points quickly!


----------



## lcur77

lcur77 said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer Made: 5/24/2020
> Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
> Closing Docs received: 7/18/20
> Closing Docs Returned: 7/22/20 had to wait for notary
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/28/20
> Closing: 7/30/2020
> Deed Recorded: 8/3/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/27/2020
> Points in Account:



My lucky day. Chatted with MS and said I have a few trips I would like to book and asked if the points could be loaded. Took a few minutes but it got done! Glad this is all done and can get to enjoy using these points!

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer Made: 5/24/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/8/2020
Closing Docs received: 7/18/20
Closing Docs Returned: 7/22/20 had to wait for notary
Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/28/20
Closing: 7/30/2020
Deed Recorded: 8/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/27/2020
Points in Account: 8/27/2020


----------



## Cadbury

Do any of you guys do the 30 minutes welcome call?


----------



## dbtex83

dbtex83 said:


> I'm on a very similar track as you with Mason. Hopefully can get the new contract loaded by my Sept banking deadline.
> 
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 5/11/2020
> Offer Accepted: 5/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 5/15/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/1/2020
> Closing Docs received: 7/22/20
> Closing Docs Returned: 7/23/20
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/29/20 (I wasn't notified separately when they were returned)
> Closing: 7/29/20
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account:


Made it to the finish line! I made a friendly chat request to MS and was able to get the points loaded.

Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 5/11/2020
Offer Accepted: 5/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/1/2020
Closing Docs received: 7/22/20
Closing Docs Returned: 7/23/20
Seller Returned Closing docs: 7/29/20 (I wasn't notified separately when they were returned)
Closing: 7/29/20
Deed Recorded: 7/30/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/26/20
Points in Account: 8/27/2020


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Happy to move over here!
Home: SSR
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/09/20
Offer accepted: 7/09/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/14/20
Passes ROFR: 8/20/20
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract showing on membership: 
points in account:


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED: Points loaded today!
My SSR resale that closed 7/15, 2 weeks before this one?  It's still not appearing on my account. :-/

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) - Small Resale #1
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 05/29/2020
Offer accepted: 05/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/17/2020
Closing docs received: 7/20/2020 (3 days!!)
Closing docs returned: 7/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/27/2020
Closing: 7/28/2020
Deed recorded: 7/28/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/24/2020 (27 days since closing/deed recorded)
Points in account: 8/28/2020 

TIME TOTAL: 91days
Offer to Sent to ROFR: 4 days
Sent to ROFR to passing: 45 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 11 days
Closing to Points in Account: 31 days and counting....

----------

Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - Fidelity / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVC by Resale / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVC Store / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVC Resale Market / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - Fidelity / Mason

In progress:
SSR Resale - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 113 total days and counting... (Contract not yet appearing and no points yet)
CCV Small Resale #2 - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 44 days so far, waiting for estoppel/closing docs (sent 7/15)
CCV Small Resale #3 - Fidelity / Mason - 38 days so far, waiting to pass ROFR (sent 7/21)


----------



## bmscott

My deed was recorded 7/24 and no membership info yet... will calling member services get me anywhere?


----------



## Jaguar Skills

bmscott said:


> My deed was recorded 7/24 and no membership info yet... will calling member services get me anywhere?



It did for us, they loaded it the day later and whilst I was on the chat to them.


----------



## badeacon

Jaguar Skills said:


> It did for us, they loaded it the day later and whilst I was on the chat to them.


How do you get on chat? Every time I am on the Member site , it says chat is unavailable.


----------



## holyrita

badeacon said:


> How do you get on chat? Every time I am on the Member site , it says chat is unavailable.


I just keep refreshing


----------



## Wacat

Finally got my points loaded.  Deed recorded June 11 and contract appeared online August 12.  I called in twice earlier this week and sent multiple emails to members administration.  I called again today and got a CM in member services who was willing to help me.  I was on hold for almost an hour, but I finally have points I can use for Christmas week.


----------



## meanwoodwhite

got activation email deed recorded 4th Aug


----------



## macman123

badeacon said:


> How do you get on chat? Every time I am on the Member site , it says chat is unavailable.



I tried on chat several times and they said can't do it. Have to call MS


----------



## Llama mama

Has anyone who completed everything in the last two weeks , gotten it done in less than 90 days? 
Seems like some title companies moving faster than others or is it just luck of the draw?


----------



## Tiggeroo1964

meanwoodwhite said:


> got activation email deed recorded 4th Aug


Got
Congratulations I got mine today as well  same date recorded as yours


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19 said:


> Home : Anima Kingdom
> Broker: www.Fidelity.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/4/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/4/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/5/2029
> Passed ROFR: 7/20/2029
> Closing docs received: 7/24/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/28/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: Canadian sellers trying to find notary (not returned yet?)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Posting again with the broker link.
> 
> Still waiting for sellers to return closing documents and it’s been how many weeks??


Just got word sellers docs finally were returned... I originally hoped I’d have points by early to mid September... but I think it’s another 6 weeks from now?


----------



## Jvalen93

meanwoodwhite said:


> got activation email deed recorded 4th Aug


Mine was recorded the same date got my member activation today as well


----------



## soniam

Home: BWV
Broker: https://www.fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: First American (https://www.firstam.com/)
Offer made: 5/2/20
Offer accepted: 5/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/7/20
Passed ROFR: 6/18/20
Closing docs received: 7/13/20
Closing docs returned: 7/23/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/27/20
Deed recorded: 7/30/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/28
Points in account:


----------



## Llama mama

Wow it taking forever for points to reach accounts. I have probably zero chance I will get my points in my account by end of November if it went to ROFR Wednesday. Everyones 7 month for our desired trip will open then


----------



## poofyo101

I finally closed on a contract that passed ROFR at the end of Feb. International seller finally returned the closing docs. So relieved.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Llama mama said:


> Wow it taking forever for points to reach accounts. I have probably zero chance I will get my points in my account by end of November if it went to ROFR Wednesday. Everyones 7 month for our desired trip will open then


yeah we want to go end of January so already well into 7month window.  I wonder if there will be any availabilty left in October when we most likely get our points (eyeroll).  we leave for vacation in 4 days and at the time I put the offer in I thought I'd have my points before we left.


----------



## Bambi19

poofyo101 said:


> I finally closed on a contract that passed ROFR at the end of Feb. International seller finally returned the closing docs. So relieved.


Oh no!! Jeez. I thought I had been waiting a long time at a month for sellers


----------



## My3kids1989

Home: BWV
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title https://magicvacationtitle.com/
Offer Made: 4/25/2020
Offer Accepted: 4/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/2020
Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
Closing Docs received: 6/11/20
Closing Docs Returned: 6/19/20
(Funds received 6/29/20)
Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/22/20
Closing: 7/7/2020
Deed Recorded: 7/7/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/13/2020 new membership 
Points in Account: 8/29/2020

Final update! I didn’t think it would be close to the time I wanted to go when I originally made an offer. I called in today and gave them my closing date, and my welcome email date and while I was on hold I refreshed and like Magic, the points were there! 

126 days from offer to points


----------



## Madmavis

My3kids1989 said:


> Home: BWV
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title https://magicvacationtitle.com/
> Offer Made: 4/25/2020
> Offer Accepted: 4/25/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 4/28/2020
> Passed ROFR: 5/28/20
> Closing Docs received: 6/11/20
> Closing Docs Returned: 6/19/20
> (Funds received 6/29/20)
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 6/22/20
> Closing: 7/7/2020
> Deed Recorded: 7/7/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/13/2020 new membership
> Points in Account: 8/29/2020
> 
> Final update! I didn’t think it would be close to the time I wanted to go when I originally made an offer. I called in today and gave them my closing date, and my welcome email date and while I was on hold I refreshed and like Magic, the points were there!
> 
> 126 days from offer to points


Congratulations


----------



## zianha

Updated to include closing documents received this week.

Home : OKW
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/13/20
Offer accepted: 7/13/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/25/20
Closing docs received: 8/27/20
Closing docs returned: 8/29/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## badeacon

Home : OKW-E
Broker: www.DVCsales.com
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 05/30/20
Offer accepted: 05/30/20
Sent to ROFR: 05/31/20
Passed ROFR: 07/14/20
Closing docs received: 07/18/20
Closing docs returned: 07/20/20
Seller returned closing docs:07/28/20
Closing:07/29/20
Deed recorded:07/30/20
Contract Showing on Membership:08/26/20
Points in account:



Home : AKV
Broker: *************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/30/20
Offer accepted: 06/01/20
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/20
Passed ROFR: 07/22/20
Closing docs received: 07/27/20
Closing docs returned: 07/28/20
Seller returned closing docs:07/28/20
Closing:08/04/20
Deed recorded:08/04/20
Contract Showing on Membership:08/28/20
Points in account:


Still waiting on points to load from contract showing up in account on 8/11 and have contacted both MA and MS. Will wait until next week to call again and try to get all points loaded. Really want the AKV points as this one has banked points want to use soon.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> UPDATED: Points loaded today!
> My SSR resale that closed 7/15, 2 weeks before this one?  It's still not appearing on my account. :-/
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV) - Small Resale #1
> Broker: FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 05/29/2020
> Offer accepted: 05/29/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
> Passed ROFR: 07/17/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/20/2020 (3 days!!)
> Closing docs returned: 7/20/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 7/27/2020
> Closing: 7/28/2020
> Deed recorded: 7/28/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/24/2020 (27 days since closing/deed recorded)
> Points in account: 8/28/2020
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 91days
> Offer to Sent to ROFR: 4 days
> Sent to ROFR to passing: 45 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 11 days
> Closing to Points in Account: 31 days and counting....
> 
> ----------
> 
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - Fidelity / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVC by Resale / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVC Store / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVC Resale Market / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - Fidelity / Mason
> 
> In progress:
> SSR Resale - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 113 total days and counting... (Contract not yet appearing and no points yet)
> CCV Small Resale #2 - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 44 days so far, waiting for estoppel/closing docs (sent 7/15)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - Fidelity / Mason - 38 days so far, waiting to pass ROFR (sent 7/21)


For those who had been following along - I was happy to see that my points posed before 8/31, and thought this meant that Disney would let me deposit them into RCI after all given the requests I had made to Member Accounting given that the delays for getting this contract were not my fault / due to DVC understaffing.  However, after numerous phone calls (including numerous disconnects), it is feeling like I'm just going to lose the points after all.  No one I spoke to would connect me with a supervisor, and no one would allow me to deposit the 100 points into RCI.  The last rep I spoke to said that I would "receive callback from a supervisor once they've had a chance to research this," so here's to seeing if I get a callback and if I'm able to deposit the points after all.

I'm still happy with the contract - it was fully loaded and $134/point - but when I made the offer, I had expected to get the points early enough to deposit into RCI, so it's a little disappointing to lose them.


----------



## PaulW08

Lorana said:


> For those who had been following along - I was happy to see that my points posed before 8/31, and thought this meant that Disney would let me deposit them into RCI after all given the requests I had made to Member Accounting given that the delays for getting this contract were not my fault / due to DVC understaffing.  However, after numerous phone calls (including numerous disconnects), it is feeling like I'm just going to lose the points after all.  No one I spoke to would connect me with a supervisor, and no one would allow me to deposit the 100 points into RCI.  The last rep I spoke to said that I would "receive callback from a supervisor once they've had a chance to research this," so here's to seeing if I get a callback and if I'm able to deposit the points after all.
> 
> I'm still happy with the contract - it was fully loaded and $134/point - but when I made the offer, I had expected to get the points early enough to deposit into RCI, so it's a little disappointing to lose them.



I’m sorry to hear that. I remember you talking about that situation when replying to my contract on the ROFR thread. 

Fingers crossed they help you out as I’m still holding out hope for myself as well. Maybe we’ll pass each other in the future when I become your CCV neighbor!


----------



## Lorana

PaulW08 said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I remember you talking about that situation when replying to my contract on the ROFR thread.
> 
> Fingers crossed they help you out as I’m still holding out hope for myself as well. Maybe we’ll pass each other in the future when I become your CCV neighbor!


Looking forward to that day when we do!


----------



## Lorana

PaulW08 said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. I remember you talking about that situation when replying to my contract on the ROFR thread.
> 
> Fingers crossed they help you out as I’m still holding out hope for myself as well. Maybe we’ll pass each other in the future when I become your CCV neighbor!



For those following along at home, I’m SOL on this. They did call me back today, only to say there was nothing they could do — and to tell me that if I had booked a confirmed date of travel with RCI *before today* they could have done that for me, but I needed to be 48 hours or more before the expiration. Which no one told me every other time I called. I think I’d be less upset right now if they hadn’t said that to me, because literally when I was on the phone yesterday or the day before or the day before that, I could have used those points (booked a confirmed travel date, then cancelled it), but every rep I spoke to said I couldn’t do anything with RCI. So... passing along the info in case it helps anyone in the future avoid my fate. If have you have expiring points you can book RCI with at least 48 hours in advance, but the points can not be expiring within those 48 hours.


----------



## jotunheim

Home: Villas of Grand Californian
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/23/2020
Offer accepted: 4/24/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/20
Passed ROFR: 6/3/20
Closing docs received: 6/18/20
Closing docs returned: 6/23/20
Seller returned closing docs: 6/22/20
Closing: 6/29/20
Deed recorded: 6/29/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/7/20
Points in account:  8/29/20


----------



## Madmavis

Jvalen93 said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company:  Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 05/21/20
> Offer accepted: 05/21/20
> Sent to ROFR: 05/27/20
> Passed ROFR: 07/08/20
> Closing docs received: 07/23/20
> Closing docs returned: 07/24/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 07/28/20
> Closing: 07/31/20
> Deed recorded: 08/04/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 08/28/20
> Points in Account: 08/30/20
> 
> Finally the process is done new member. The process definatly speed up this month. We are so excited to use our points next year. Thanks to all that post here it helped me stay patient and get an idea when it would all be done.


Congratulations


----------



## badeacon

Home: Beach Club
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: April 9
Offer accepted: April 14
Sent To ROFR: April 28
Passed ROFR: June 16
Closing Documents received and returned: June 18
Seller returned closing documents: June 29
Closing: July 2
Deed recorded: July 2
Contract showing up in membership: August 11
Points in account:August 31

Points showed up sometime between 10:30 PM 8/30 and 9:30 AM 8/31
Only 145 days for process!!


----------



## holyrita

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 4/14/20
Offer accepted: 4/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/20
Passed ROFR: 6/16/20
Closing docs received: 7/16/20
Closing docs returned: 7/22/20
Seller returned closing docs: 7/22/20
Closing: 7/28/20
Deed recorded: 7/28/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/21/20
Points in account: 8/31/20

And just like that (139 days later) our process is done! So happy to finally have our points and start making some reservations!


----------



## Tiffany H

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 4/25/20
Offer accepted: 4/27/20
Sent to ROFR: 4/29/20
Passed ROFR: 6/17/20
Closing docs received:  6/22/20
Closing docs returned:  6/25/20
Seller returned closing docs:  7/1/20
Closing: 7/1/20
Deed recorded: 7/2/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/11/20 (received Welcome Home email with membership ID)
Points in account: 8/31/20

Time Totals:
ROFR: 49 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 14 days
Closing to Points in Account: 61 days
Offer to Points in Account: 128 days

I have been waiting a long time to post this! But I was waiting until it was complete.


----------



## wrdoc

Home: BWV
Broker: https://www.**********.com
Title Company: https://www.trcsinc.com/
Offer Made: 05/17/2020
Offer Accepted: 05/19/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/14/2020
Closing Docs received: 07/22/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 07/24/2020
(Funds received 07/24/2020)
Seller Returned Closing docs: ?
Closing: 08/04/2020
Deed Recorded: 08/04/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/27/2020 new membership
Points in Account: WAITING


----------



## Lorana

Updated: Wow, that was a long time for this contract to appear. I had another contract that closed on 7/28 which appeared on 8/24 before this one... now to wait for points. 

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: Buy & Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/15/2020
Closing docs received: 7/8/2020 (late evening)
Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/14/2020
Closing: 7/15/2020
Deed recorded: 7/15/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/31/2020
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 115 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 38 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 30 days
Closing to Points in Account: 47 days and counting...

******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - Fidelity / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVC by Resale / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVC Store / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVC Resale Market / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - Fidelity / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)

In progress:
SSR Resale - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 115 days (+47) to contract appearing, 115 total days and counting... (no points yet)
CCV Small Resale #2 - Buy and Sell / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 47 days so far, waiting for estoppel/closing docs (sent 7/15)
CCV Small Resale #3 - Fidelity / Mason - 41 days so far, waiting to pass ROFR (sent 7/21)


----------



## Daisybell911

poofyo101 said:


> I finally closed on a contract that passed ROFR at the end of Feb. International seller finally returned the closing docs. So relieved.


I have an international seller too. I returned my docs on 8/26 but the seller couldn't get an appointment to get notarized until 9/4.  They said they will return their docs via FedEx immediately.  The seller has been extremely responsive so I'm hoping that the title company receives all the paperwork by next Tuesday. I'm getting the impression that everything is done and the moment they receive the docs, they will settle.

I have a question for everyone.   How do you know when your deed is recorded?  Does your agent email or is there a website that you can check?


----------



## Lorana

Daisybell911 said:


> I have a question for everyone.   How do you know when your deed is recorded?  Does your agent email or is there a website that you can check?


You can search for your deed being recorded on the Orange County records website:
https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## Daisybell911

Lorana said:


> You can search for your deed being recorded on the Orange County records website:
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


Thanks!  I appreciate the help.


----------



## Liquidice

Daisybell911 said:


> I have an international seller too. I returned my docs on 8/26 but the seller couldn't get an appointment to get notarized until 9/4.  They said they will return their docs via FedEx immediately.  The seller has been extremely responsive so I'm hoping that the title company receives all the paperwork by next Tuesday. I'm getting the impression that everything is done and the moment they receive the docs, they will settle.
> 
> I have a question for everyone.   How do you know when your deed is recorded?  Does your agent email or is there a website that you can check?



EDIT: Oops, I was too slow with my reply 

For Disney World DVC Resorts you can check the Orange County Comptroller website to see when your deed is recorded: https://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/

It might take up to a week for your deed to show up though, but usually is faster than that.


----------



## Liquidice

Passed ROFR on my BCV contract on 8/24/20, estoppel was received on 8/27/20 - Fidelity says to expect closing paperwork on 9/3/20, so roughly 2 weeks from passing ROFR to closing paperwork (using First American), hopefully seller is quick to return theirs too. Will see!  Not the fastest but definitely not the slowest either. Will update with all of my details once I get and return the closing paperwork.


----------



## lovin'fl

So I asked but didn't get any real timeframes from recent sellers here. But, for sellers, from closing date how long until the contract is removed from your membership. I had 2 closings as a seller....8/10 and 8/21 and ALL the contracts are still in my membership, even the 3 weeks ago closing. I suppose the day the remove from my membership they will list it (without points) in the buyers membership...same day??? So looks like, based on buyers upthread, we should be within the next week. On the 8/10 one anyway.


----------



## Sandisw

Just another reminder that we now ask that the link to the broker is posted, even if you believe it is an approved site,

This ensures that any updates to the filter can be applied. Thanks so much!


----------



## Sandisw

lovin'fl said:


> So I asked but didn't get any real timeframes from recent sellers here. But, for sellers, from closing date how long until the contract is removed from your membership. I had 2 closings as a seller....8/10 and 8/21 and ALL the contracts are still in my membership, even the 3 weeks ago closing. I suppose the day the remove from my membership they will list it (without points) in the buyers membership...same day??? So looks like, based on buyers upthread, we should be within the next week. On the 8/10 one anyway.



My sold contract closed on 6/26, and it didn’t leave my membership until about 5 weeks later.  I assume it leaves the seller on the same day it shows up for the buyer,


----------



## Bambi19

Lorana said:


> You can search for your deed being recorded on the Orange County records website:
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


I’ve been searching every day and decided to click your link to search YET again... and my deed was actually just recorded! 
I’m so excited. I was waiting for over a month for the sellers to return their documents, and now zee deed is recorded!


----------



## Bambi19

Updating as my deed was just recorded 
——
Home : Anima Kingdom 
Broker: www.Fidelity.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/4/2020
Offer accepted: 6/4/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/2029
Passed ROFR: 7/20/2029
Closing docs received: 7/24/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/28/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/28/2020
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 9/1/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## pinkxray

I need to go back to check my dates but I just needed to share with fellow Disney fans. My husband doesn’t like Disney so no excitement from him.
I got the email to set up my account today. We are first time members so I’m super excited to create my acct and start playing around on the website when I get home from work!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Liquidice said:


> Passed ROFR on my BCV contract on 8/24/20, estoppel was received on 8/27/20 - Fidelity says to expect closing paperwork on 9/3/20, so roughly 2 weeks from passing ROFR to closing paperwork (using First American), hopefully seller is quick to return theirs too. Will see!  Not the fastest but definitely not the slowest either. Will update with all of my details once I get and return the closing paperwork.



Glad things are moving for you! I will say first American was quick to respond to my inquiry. Just a little concerned though. 12 days after ROFR, no estoppel yet. I see most get notified within a few days but some I’ve seen on this thread taking a month or more. The waiting continues


----------



## Liquidice

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Glad things are moving for you! I will say first American was quick to respond to my inquiry. Just a little concerned though. 12 days after ROFR, no estoppel yet. I see most get notified within a few days but some I’ve seen on this thread taking a month or more. The waiting continues



Wow, hope your estoppel comes through soon!

Who did you contact at First American ( https://www.firstam.com/ )?  I asked Fidelity Resales ( https://fidelityresales.com/ ) for contact info at First American, but they just want me to go through my broker at Fidelity.  This is the opposite to my experience with https://magicvacationtitle.com/ where I had an email address for them and they were contacting me every step of the way.

EDIT- I just used the "Contact us" form on the First American website.  It would be nice if they told us how to logon to their website as it is supposed to give us a status on closing docs, etc.

EDIT- Is this how we're supposed to mention companies in this thread?  With a Link to the company each post?  Not trying to be snarky - honestly am making sure I am doing this correctly


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Liquidice said:


> Wow, hope your estoppel comes through soon!
> 
> Who did you contact at First American ( https://www.firstam.com/ )?  I asked Fidelity Resales ( https://fidelityresales.com/ ) for contact info at First American, but they just want me to go through my broker at Fidelity.  This is the opposite to my experience with https://magicvacationtitle.com/ where I had an email address for them and they were contacting me every step of the way.
> 
> EDIT- I just used the "Contact us" form on the First American website.  It would be nice if they told us how to logon to their website as it is supposed to give us a status on closing docs, etc.
> 
> EDIT- Is this how we're supposed to mention companies in this thread?  With a Link to the company each post?  Not trying to be snarky - honestly am making sure I am doing this correctly


I emailed the first American agent that provided the opening docs and escrow info to me


----------



## Liquidice

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> I emailed the first American agent that provided the opening docs and escrow info to me



Oh, I did not get an email from First American ( https://www.firstam.com/ ) about that - that email came from someone at Fidelity Resales ( https://fidelityresales.com/ ).  Interesting... Well maybe they will reply to me with someone I can talk to!


----------



## timff18

Hello Everyone!  i have seen mixed things about how you get your first membership number to be able to create the online profile.  Does this come through email or mail?

Home: PVB
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS Inc.
Offer made: 6/15/20
Offer accepted: 6/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/20
Passed ROFR: 7/28/20
Closing docs received: 8/10/20
Closing docs returned: 8/18/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/14/20
Closing: 8/20/20
Deed recorded: 8/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## KaBoArCo

First time DVC purchase for us!

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 07/17/2020
Offer Accepted: 07/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020
Estopple Received: 
Closing Docs Received: 
Closing Docs Returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closed:
Deed recorded:
Contract showing on membership:
Points showing on membership:


----------



## nicstress

nicstress said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: www.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc*.*
> Offer made: 4/19/20
> Offer accepted: 4/19/20
> Sent to ROFR: 4/21/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/10/20
> Closing docs received: 6/16/20
> Closing docs returned: 6/16/20
> *S*eller returned closing docs: 6/26/20
> Closing: 6/29/20
> Deed recorded: 7/06/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/12/2020
> Points in account: *September 1, 2020*


*Finally! Booked my first trip home!!*


----------



## nicstress

timff18 said:


> Hello Everyone!  i have seen mixed things about how you get your first membership number to be able to create the online profile.  Does this come through email or mail?


They send you two emails, one with an ID and another with an activation code. Once you log in you get your membership number. Use your same login as your current Disney account. It took just shy of 3 weeks to get my points after I got my email.


----------



## Perryo

Four months into it so far. Now waiting on Disney for DVC account update and points posting.

Home: BLT
Broker: Fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Company(firstam.com)
Offer made: 04/25/2020
Offer accepted: 04/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/14/2020
Closing docs received: 07/31/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/03/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 08/24/2020
Closing: 08/31/2020
Deed recorded: 08/31/2020
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## twilightzone81

Home: SSR
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS inc
Offer made: 7/16/20
Offer accepted: 7/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/24/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/20
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Liquidice

I just received my closing docs tonight - has anyone ever seen a fee called "Closing Reserve" that costs me $25 (as the buyer)?  It isn't a big fee, but just curious what this fee is for?  It is categorized as "Adjustments".


----------



## BennyBoyWrench

I think I saw a bottle of wine with that title once...


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Liquidice said:


> I just received my closing docs tonight - has anyone ever seen a fee called "Closing Reserve" that costs me $25 (as the buyer)?  It isn't a big fee, but just curious what this fee is for?  It is categorized as "Adjustments".


Yes American title did that to me and it’s a just in case and they refund it if it’s not needed.


----------



## Liquidice

3 DD love princesses said:


> Yes American title did that to me and it’s a just in case and they refund it if it’s not needed.



Thanks!


----------



## Liquidice

Home: BCV
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
Offer made: 7/8/2020
Offer accepted: 7/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020 (40 days)
Estoppel Received: 8/27/2020 (3 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/2020 (10 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020 (electronic signature)
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

For new people to this thread, you must post a link to brokers..even if you or never have as it ensures the filter can do its job.

For consistency, any post without the link is deleted.


----------



## Washfamily

Home: AKL
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/8/2020
Offer accepted: 7/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/19/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/27/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/1/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/31/2020
Closing: 9/2/2020 (56 days)
Deed recorded: 9/3/2020 (57 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Fingers crossed everything will be finalized by the end of the month!


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:  Passed ROFR, received closing docs, and now waiting on seller to return docs

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2
Broker: *************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/14/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020
Closing docs received:  09/01/2020
Closing docs returned:  09/03/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 50 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 41 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 9 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:

******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)

In progress:
SSR Resale - *************.com / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 115 days (+47) to contract appearing, 117 total days and counting... (no points yet)
CCV Small Resale #2 - *************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 50 total days so far, waiting for seller closing (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15)
CCV Small Resale #3 - FidelityResales.com / Mason - 49 days to pass ROFR, 51 total days so far, waiting for estoppel/closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED: Passed ROFR!  Now waiting on estoppel and closing docs

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) -- Small Resale Contract #3
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 07/15/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 07/16/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 07/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 51 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 49 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 2 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)

In progress:
SSR Resale - *************.com / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 115 days (+47) to contract appearing, 117 total days and counting... (no points yet)
CCV Small Resale #2 - *************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 50 total days so far, waiting for seller closing (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15)
CCV Small Resale #3 - FidelityResales.com / Mason - 49 days to pass ROFR, 51 total days so far, waiting for estoppel/closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


----------



## twilightzone81

Home: SSR
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS inc
Offer made: 7/16/20
Offer accepted: 7/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/24/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/20
Closing docs returned: 9/3/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## ZoneTEN

Home: Beach Club Villas
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Esquire
Offer made: 06/17/2020
Offer accepted: 06/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/29/2020
Closing docs received: 08/04/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 08/07/2020
Deed recorded: 08/07/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 09/03/2020
Points in account:


----------



## Daisybell911

For those of you who may be interested in the saga of an international seller (in England), so far so good.  The seller has been very responsive.  I got an email from my broker on 8/27 that said the seller confirmed the receipt of their closing docs but they couldn't get an appointment with a notary until today, 9/4.  They are supposed to send the paperwork back by Fedex afterwards so, considering its a holiday weekend, I don't know when it will fall into the hands of Fidelity (assuming they send it back right away).  

Just figured I'd keep everyone informed since international sellers isn't seen every day (although not uncommon)

Happy Labor Day weekend to my US friends!  14 days to Disneyworld!!!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Hi all, Happy Labor Day weekend! I wanted to see if anyone has experienced a delay in Estoppel being issued and if so if it meant there was an issue with points. I’m at day 15 after passing ROFR, still waiting on estoppel. I assume it’s ok but just curious if any of you had a similar experience and what the outcome was. As always thank you for your feedback!


----------



## meanwoodwhite

Got on chat regarding my points being loaded early if possible due to me wanting to book for my stay in Feb. I'm worried at losing the current availability if I wait to long.

Got to say wasn't impressed with my first contact with membership services. I realise chat isn't the best way for customer service. But saying that I have some good experience with other companies on chat. But the agent was short and Impersonal. Just got a "too bad you can't have points until you get them, maybe try calling in" and every message had is there anything I can help you with today.


----------



## tweetykl

Lorana said:


> You can search for your deed being recorded on the Orange County records website:
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


How does this work if you bought GCV?  Same site?


----------



## Lorana

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Hi all, Happy Labor Day weekend! I wanted to see if anyone has experienced a delay in Estoppel being issued and if so if it meant there was an issue with points. I’m at day 15 after passing ROFR, still waiting on estoppel. I assume it’s ok but just curious if any of you had a similar experience and what the outcome was. As always thank you for your feedback!



I had an SSR contract just recently that took 23 days to get estoppel and closing docs. It then took 47 days for it to appear in my account.   I’m 4 days past that and waiting for points. This was using TRCS.

During that same time, I had another contract with Mason during that same time, which took 3 days for estoppel and closing docs, 27 days to appear in my account after deed recorded, and 4 days for points to appear.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED: And received closing docs!  Wow, that was fast. 

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) -- Small Resale Contract #3
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 07/15/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 07/16/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 07/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/1/2020
Closing docs received: 09/4/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/4/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 52 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 49 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 3 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)

In progress:
SSR Resale - *************.com / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 115 days (+47) to contract appearing, 119 total days and counting... (no points yet)
CCV Small Resale #2 - *************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 51 total days so far, waiting for seller closing (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15)
CCV Small Resale #3 - FidelityResales.com / Mason - 49 days to pass ROFR, 52 total days so far, waiting for seller to return closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


----------



## Sandisw

meanwoodwhite said:


> Got on chat regarding my points being loaded early if possible due to me wanting to book for my stay in Feb. I'm worried at losing the current availability if I wait to long.
> 
> Got to say wasn't impressed with my first contact with membership services. I realise chat isn't the best way for customer service. But saying that I have some good experience with other companies on chat. But the agent was short and Impersonal. Just got a "too bad you can't have points until you get them, maybe try calling in" and every message had is there anything I can help you with today.



Unfortunately, chat CMs don’t all have the same ability as phone CMs as well as sometimes they are following rules that other chat CMa may bend.

I could not get chat CMa to do anything either but did through calling. Plus some CMs are working feom home and some are not from what I have been Told. It’s possible that played a role.

Call MS. I think success will be greater there!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Lorana said:


> I had an SSR contract just recently that took 23 days to get estoppel and closing docs. It then took 47 days for it to appear in my account.   I’m 4 days past that and waiting for points. This was using TRCS.
> 
> During that same time, I had another contract with Mason during that same time, which took 3 days for estoppel and closing docs, 27 days to appear in my account after deed recorded, and 4 days for points to appear.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rustygirl84

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Hi all, Happy Labor Day weekend! I wanted to see if anyone has experienced a delay in Estoppel being issued and if so if it meant there was an issue with points. I’m at day 15 after passing ROFR, still waiting on estoppel. I assume it’s ok but just curious if any of you had a similar experience and what the outcome was. As always thank you for your feedback!



We had an issue where Disney emailed it to the title company but did not actually attach it to the email. This delayed us about 2.5 weeks between passing ROFR and receiving closing documents. After it was received, everything was smooth sailing.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Rustygirl84 said:


> We had an issue where Disney emailed it to the title company but did not actually attach it to the email. This delayed us about 2.5 weeks between passing ROFR and receiving closing documents. After it was received, everything was smooth sailing.



ok good to know! Thanks!!


----------



## badeacon

Lorana said:


> UPDATED: And received closing docs!  Wow, that was fast.
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV) -- Small Resale Contract #3
> Broker: FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 07/15/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
> Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 07/16/2020
> Seller returned offer contract: 07/20/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 07/21/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/1/2020
> Closing docs received: 09/4/2020
> Closing docs returned: 09/4/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 52 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 49 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 3 days and counting...
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> 
> In progress:
> SSR Resale - *************.com / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 115 days (+47) to contract appearing, 119 total days and counting... (no points yet)
> CCV Small Resale #2 - *************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 51 total days so far, waiting for seller closing (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - FidelityResales.com / Mason - 49 days to pass ROFR, 52 total days so far, waiting for seller to return closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)



Mason seems to have that special inside tract to receive estoppel much faster than other closing companies.


----------



## Lorana

badeacon said:


> Mason seems to have that special inside tract to receive estoppel much faster than other closing companies.


They do!  I really like working with Mason and I think I’ll just request them from now on. Not that I *should* be buying any resale contracts in the near future...


----------



## Deeleebaker

16 days since closing. Hoping to get my 2018 points that were banked to a friend who is traveling in October, so she can give me 2019 points, and then book a Feb 21 trip. A G O N I Z I N G wait.


----------



## Sandisw

Deeleebaker said:


> 16 days since closing. Hoping to get my 2018 points that were banked to a friend who is traveling in October, so she can give me 2019 points, and then book a Feb 21 trip. A G O N I Z I N G wait.



Do you just mean try and book her an October trip? Because those points can’t be given to another account.

I also have not yet seen any reports if the extension will transfer to new owners,  Just keep that in mind as it is a manual adjustment...unless it’s a Dec UY...then it’s all good!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Daisybell911 said:


> For those of you who may be interested in the saga of an international seller (in England), so far so good.  The seller has been very responsive.



So happy for you!  

I have sellers who live on the East coast and I am at Day 22 with no closing papers returned yet.  I am not happy.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Sandisw said:


> Do you just mean try and book her an October trip? Because those points can’t be given to another account.
> 
> I also have not yet seen any reports if the extension will transfer to new owners,  Just keep that in mind as it is a manual adjustment...unless it’s a Dec UY...then it’s all good!


She already booked her trip. I had written the points off as lost but if I get the points in time, will transfer them to her. It’s a December contract.


----------



## Sandisw

Deeleebaker said:


> She already booked her trip. I had written the points off as lost but if I get the points in time, will transfer them to her. It’s a December contract.



Sorry...I was unclear.  Even a Dec UY can’t be transferred.  Banked points never can. But that Dec UY means they will transfer to you from the Previous owner since they will not have expired yet 

But, if you can rebook her on your membership, then it will work!


----------



## TheEpcotForEver

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/11/20
Offer accepted: 6/12/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/20
Passed ROFR: 7/28/20
Closing docs received: 7/31/20
Closing docs returned: 7/31/20
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 8/12/20
Deed recorded: 8/13/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/3/20
Points in account: 9/4/20

Hooray!  Can’t believe we are finally done.  I did ask Disney for the points after the contract posted since I had a trip waiting to be booked and availability was dwindling.  They were nice enough to unlock the points quickly.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

TheEpcotForEver said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/11/20
> Offer accepted: 6/12/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/20
> Passed ROFR: 7/28/20
> Closing docs received: 7/31/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/31/20
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 8/12/20
> Deed recorded: 8/13/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/3/20
> Points in account: 9/4/20
> 
> Hooray!  Can’t believe we are finally done.  I did ask Disney for the points after the contract posted since I had a trip waiting to be booked and availability was dwindling.  They were nice enough to unlock the points quickly.


I think this is the fastest deed recording to contract showing yet!! Let’s hope this means MA is picking up some momentum


----------



## TheEpcotForEver

HappyDisneyWife said:


> I think this is the fastest deed recording to contract showing yet!! Let’s hope this means MA is picking up some momentum




Yea I was pretty surprised.  I told myself not even to bother checking until next week but I couldn’t help myself and checked several times a day.  I did get the email first though before I saw it added to my account. 

I was not a dvc member when I was in ROFR, I ended up picking up a direct contract right as ROFR ended.  I was concerned that I would end up with two membership numbers because I had filled out the paperwork for the resale saying I was a new member, which wasn’t the case anymore.   My guide reached out to someone when I was making my direct purchase to make sure resale and direct ended up under the same number.  There is a chance that might have moved me up in line a bit?


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

TheEpcotForEver said:


> Yea I was pretty surprised.  I told myself not even to bother checking until next week but I couldn’t help myself and checked several times a day.  I did get the email first though before I saw it added to my account.
> 
> I was not a dvc member when I was in ROFR, I ended up picking up a direct contract right as ROFR ended.  I was concerned that I would end up with two membership numbers because I had filled out the paperwork for the resale saying I was a new member, which wasn’t the case anymore.   My guide reached out to someone when I was making my direct purchase to make sure resale and direct ended up under the same number.  There is a chance that might have moved me up in line a bit?


Oh interesting! That’s very possible!! I’m glad it worked out for you!


----------



## poofyo101

Points were loaded up from a contract that was loaded 7 days ago now.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Hi all, Happy Labor Day weekend! I wanted to see if anyone has experienced a delay in Estoppel being issued and if so if it meant there was an issue with points. I’m at day 15 after passing ROFR, still waiting on estoppel. I assume it’s ok but just curious if any of you had a similar experience and what the outcome was. As always thank you for your feedback!



I had a situation where the seller changed names on the deed but the paperwork was filed incorrectly so it never got through to Disney. For some reason, they didn’t pick up on that though and did send estoppel. It was the title company who flagged it because the names didn’t match up on the contract to the deed, so technically it would’ve been illegal to sell it to me. 

The seller was furious as they paid for the title company to do it (different one as to who was handling the resale contract) but they had done the paperwork incorrectly. Apparently this was First American. They ended up figuring out a work around but it took an extra week to get the closing documents. Will be almost 4 weeks now since waiving ROFR.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

EatMoreVeg said:


> I had a situation where the seller changed names on the deed but the paperwork was filed incorrectly so it never got through to Disney. For some reason, they didn’t pick up on that though and did send estoppel. It was the title company who flagged it because the names didn’t match up on the contract to the deed, so technically it would’ve been illegal to sell it to me.
> 
> The seller was furious as they paid for the title company to do it (different one as to who was handling the resale contract) but they had done the paperwork incorrectly. Apparently this was First American. They ended up figuring out a work around but it took an extra week to get the closing documents. Will be almost 4 weeks now since waiving ROFR.



woof! Glad it’s working out now for you!


----------



## HMfan82

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/12/20
Offer accepted: 7/12/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/14/20
Passed ROFR: 8/18/20
Closing docs received: 9/1/20
Closing docs returned: 9/4/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/20
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Deeleebaker

Sandisw said:


> Sorry...I was unclear.  Even a Dec UY can’t be transferred.  Banked points never can. But that Dec UY means they will transfer to you from the Previous owner since they will not have expired yet
> 
> But, if you can rebook her on your membership, then it will work!


Oh drat. It’s only 7 points, won’t book a night, but no great loss.  Now I just want enough time to book a week in February, assuming covid is petered out by then.


----------



## soniam

Daisybell911 said:


> For those of you who may be interested in the saga of an international seller (in England), so far so good.  The seller has been very responsive.  I got an email from my broker on 8/27 that said the seller confirmed the receipt of their closing docs but they couldn't get an appointment with a notary until today, 9/4.  They are supposed to send the paperwork back by Fedex afterwards so, considering its a holiday weekend, I don't know when it will fall into the hands of Fidelity (assuming they send it back right away).
> 
> Just figured I'd keep everyone informed since international sellers isn't seen every day (although not uncommon)
> 
> Happy Labor Day weekend to my US friends!  14 days to Disneyworld!!!



Our English seller also was very fast and didn't have any issues getting a notary. I think England is a little easier than some places in Europe, especially now. We actually got our closing papers in after her, because we were on vacation staying at BWV for the first time, which is where we bought.


----------



## eccobleu

Home: BCV
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Jeff Sweet
Offer made: 5/20/2020
Offer accepted: 5/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 5/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/01/2020 (41 Days)
Closing docs received: 7/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/21/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/28/2020
Deed recorded: 7/28/2020
Contract showing on membership: 8/21/2020 (32 days since close)
Points in account: 9/6/2020
Total Days: 108


----------



## DISMomma4

In complete shock!!  Wasn’t expecting our contract to show up for at least a few more weeks, but we received our emails yesterday!  4 weeks after closing!!  Late last night my husband said something about getting our emails and I was like, “Wait... you’re joking.  There’s no way!  I didn’t get any emails!!”  And sure enough, he showed me his email!  I really thought he was playing the most cruel joke ever!

They left one of the letters in my email address out, so no wonder I didn’t get them.  So looks like I need to contact someone to get that fixed.  should I contact Member Services about this?  And while I’ve got them on the phone, I may ask about loading my points so we can book our first trip for the end of September when our friends go!!

**Updated to add contract showing!**

Home: Copper Creek
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/28/20
Offer accepted: 5/29/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
Closing docs received: 7/29/20
Closing docs returned: 7/30/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 8/7/20
Deed recorded: 8/11/20
Contract Showing on Membership: *9/4/20*
Points in account:


TIME TOTAL: 99 days and counting...
Offer Sent to ROFR: 8 days
Sent to passing ROFR: 45 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 18 days
Closing to Points in Account: 28 days and counting...




DISMomma4 said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/28/20
> Offer accepted: 5/29/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
> Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
> Closing docs received: 7/29/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/30/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: *8/7/20*
> Deed recorded: *8/11/20*
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 85 days and counting...
> Offer Sent to ROFR: 8 days
> Sent to passing ROFR: 45 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 18 days
> Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

TheEpcotForEver said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/11/20
> Offer accepted: 6/12/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/15/20
> Passed ROFR: 7/28/20
> Closing docs received: 7/31/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/31/20
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 8/12/20
> Deed recorded: 8/13/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/3/20
> Points in account: 9/4/20
> 
> Hooray!  Can’t believe we are finally done.  I did ask Disney for the points after the contract posted since I had a trip waiting to be booked and availability was dwindling.  They were nice enough to unlock the points quickly.


I’m a day after you hope that means Tuesday mine will show up.


----------



## DISMomma4

3 DD love princesses said:


> I’m a day after you hope that means Tuesday mine will show up.



Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## 3ZrWe

Sandisw said:


> Sorry...I was unclear.  Even a Dec UY can’t be transferred.  Banked points never can. But that Dec UY means they will transfer to you from the Previous owner since they will not have expired yet
> 
> But, if you can rebook her on your membership, then it will work!


How does transferring points work?

I’m a new member (VGF!) waiting on my account and would love any tips, tricks or lessons learned about booking, transferring points, etc. others want to share!


----------



## Sandisw

3ZrWe said:


> How does transferring points work?
> 
> I’m a new member (VGF!) waiting on my account and would love any tips, tricks or lessons learned about booking, transferring points, etc. others want to share!



Any other member can transfer points to you and you could do the same,  One transfer per UY..in or out,

They retain their own resort and UY so trips need to occur based on that,  You can bank transferred points but not borrow,

The real drawback is they can not be used online.  You must call.  If you want to modify a reservation that uses them, you can not do it online.

The benefit is that sometimes, people want to get points from another home resort for a special trip or are just short occasionally.


----------



## Deeleebaker

So, one in OR one out per UY or one in and one out per UY?


----------



## Sandisw

Deeleebaker said:


> So, one in OR one out per UY or one in and one out per UY?



Just one..In or out per UY. The only exception is if you are the owner of both. Then they will give some leeway...but not always.


----------



## 3ZrWe

Sandisw said:


> Any other member can transfer points to you and you could do the same,  One transfer per UY..in or out,
> 
> They retain their own resort and UY so trips need to occur based on that,  You can bank transferred points but not borrow,
> 
> The real drawback is they can not be used online.  You must call.  If you want to modify a reservation that uses them, you can not do it online.
> 
> The benefit is that sometimes, people want to get points from another home resort for a special trip or are just short occasionally.


Thank you — that’s good to know!! Could I “trade” my resale VGF points for Riviera points and use them at that resort, or no?


----------



## Sandisw

3ZrWe said:


> Thank you — that’s good to know!! Could I “trade” my resale VGF points for Riviera points and use them at that resort, or no?



It is not really a trade,  You can get a transfer of RIV points into your account and those would be eligible for RIV,

Youd then have to transfer VGF points to someone else, or from a different UY since it is only one transfer per UY.


----------



## G.C.

Final update!

Home : Poly
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/27
Offer accepted: 5/28
Sent to ROFR: 6/2
Passed ROFR: 7/17 (45 days)
Closing docs received: 7/23
Closing docs returned: 7/24 (rec'd @ title 7/27)
Seller returned closing docs: no delay
Closing: 7/30
Deed recorded: 8/3
*Contract Showing on Membership: 8/27 (24 days)
Points in account: 9/5 (9 days)*

Waiting on Disney for ROFR, membership and points: 78 days
Waiting on Broker, seller, title, everyone and everything else combined: 23 days
Offer to Points: 101 days

For all the waiting, I will give them credit in that my points loaded sometime between 9:08 AM and 6:42 PM on the Saturday of Labor Day weekend (I may-or-may-not have been checking multiple times a day).


----------



## meanwoodwhite

G.C. said:


> Final update!
> 
> Home : Poly
> Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/27
> Offer accepted: 5/28
> Sent to ROFR: 6/2
> Passed ROFR: 7/17 (45 days)
> Closing docs received: 7/23
> Closing docs returned: 7/24 (rec'd @ title 7/27)
> Seller returned closing docs: no delay
> Closing: 7/30
> Deed recorded: 8/3
> *Contract Showing on Membership: 8/27 (24 days)
> Points in account: 9/5 (9 days)*
> 
> Waiting on Disney for ROFR, membership and points: 78 days
> Waiting on Broker, seller, title, everyone and everything else combined: 23 days
> Offer to Points: 101 days
> 
> For all the waiting, I will give them credit in that my points loaded sometime between 9:08 AM and 6:42 PM on the Saturday of Labor Day weekend (I may-or-may-not have been checking multiple times a day).



I'm a day after you, hopefully mine drop today if they're working all weekend.


----------



## Daisybell911

ABE4DISNEY said:


> So happy for you!
> 
> I have sellers who live on the East coast and I am at Day 22 with no closing papers returned yet.  I am not happy.



oh, that is just so rude. Can the agent
Do anything to help?  I’d assume they have to turn in paperwork by a certain time. I hope they are not trying to get out of the deal now.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## badeacon

Home : OKW-E
Broker: www.DVCsales.com
Title Company: Mason title
Offer made: 05/30/20
Offer accepted: 05/30/20
Sent to ROFR: 05/31/20
Passed ROFR: 07/14/20
Closing docs received: 07/18/20
Closing docs returned: 07/20/20
Seller returned closing docs:07/28/20
Closing:07/29/20
Deed recorded:07/30/20
Contract Showing on Membership:08/26/20
Points in account:09/05/2020

98 days for this one.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

My closing was on 8/3 and yet no contract showing on my membership yet.  Should I be concerned or are there others out there like me?


----------



## poofyo101

ABE4DISNEY said:


> My closing was on 8/3 and yet no contract showing on my membership yet.  Should I be concerned or are there others out there like me?


Do not be concerned. itll show up.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Daisybell911 said:


> oh, that is just so rude. Can the agent
> Do anything to help?  I’d assume they have to turn in paperwork by a certain time. I hope they are not trying to get out of the deal now.
> Best of luck to you!



Both the agent and broker were in contact with them 9-10 days ago and supposedly the owners were "working on it." 
But radio silence this week. 
I sent another email on Friday so we shall wait and see.


----------



## 3ZrWe

Sandisw said:


> It is not really a trade,  You can get a transfer of RIV points into your account and those would be eligible for RIV,
> 
> Youd then have to transfer VGF points to someone else, or from a different UY since it is only one transfer per UY.


Thanks for the clarification! Nice to know there’s an option to have points transferred in and out, especially for stays at a different resort. There’s a lot to learn about DVC as a new member and I’m so glad to have these discussion boards to help with that!


----------



## Lorana

badeacon said:


> Home : OKW-E
> Broker: www.DVCsales.com
> Title Company: Mason title
> Offer made: 05/30/20
> Offer accepted: 05/30/20
> Sent to ROFR: 05/31/20
> Passed ROFR: 07/14/20
> Closing docs received: 07/18/20
> Closing docs returned: 07/20/20
> Seller returned closing docs:07/28/20
> Closing:07/29/20
> Deed recorded:07/30/20
> Contract Showing on Membership:08/26/20
> Points in account:09/05/2020
> 
> 98 days for this one.


Congrats!  My SSR contract finally showed up on 9/1 (closed and deed recorded on 7/15), so here’s to hoping this means I have points by 9/11!  My 7th month window for part of my April trip opens 9/20, so I’m hoping I’ll have the points before then, especially as I’m still waiting for my 2 small CCV to close (both waiting on sellers to return documents), so there’s no way I’ll have those points in time.  I was hoping to have them by 10/1 for the 11 month window for Sep 2021 but, sigh, no way that is happening...


----------



## ray3127

Home: Boardwalk
Broker: www.DVCSales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/8
Offer accepted: 5/9
Sent to ROFR: 5/9
Passed ROFR: 6/18
Closing docs received: 7/6
Closing docs returned: 7/7 (me); 8/3 (seller)
Closing: 8/4
Deed recorded: 8/4
Contract visible: 8/28
Points in my account: 9/6

Completely amazing that this was a 4-month process. In the past it has been less than half the time. But by the sounds of things, we couldn't have done much better, and some may consider us lucky.

I finally lost it this morning and contacted MS via chat to ask about our points. They said they couldn't do anything and to call MS to see what they could do ... By the time I was on the line with somebody, our points had been added. So while Chat said they couldn't do anything, my suspicion is that they did.

The seller was international, which was not disclosed to me by the broker. Their location was not disclosed on the contract documents, either. It was not fun to learn this when I inquired in mid-July about the sellers' closing paperwork. I was told that it was not a FIRPTA-related delay, but instead that the sellers had issues getting a notary. They missed one document the first time they signed, and then were going out of town for a week, so the whole process was super delayed. The documents were not mailed back until sometime around July 31. That 3 week delay, after I had sent our closing funds but was waiting to close, was pretty aggravating. If we ever buy again, I will likely insist that the sellers return their documents before I wire any money. It had not been an issue on 4 previous contracts, so I didn't think it would be here, either.

Anyway, happy to have the points and get everything allocated the way I'd like to for upcoming reservations. But likely done buying for a while; if anything, we may sell a contract or two.


----------



## Sandisw

Hi all! Thank you for using the link to the brokers It is important to add the www as well so it does indeed show as a link!

Much appreciated!


----------



## macman123

G.C. said:


> Final update!
> 
> *Contract Showing on Membership: 8/27 (24 days)
> Points in account: 9/5 (9 days)*



Did you call or did the points just appear?


----------



## badeacon

Home : AKV
Broker: *************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/30/20
Offer accepted: 06/01/20
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/20
Passed ROFR: 07/22/20
Closing docs received: 07/27/20
Closing docs returned: 07/28/20
Seller returned closing docs:07/28/20
Closing:08/04/20
Deed recorded:08/04/20
Contract Showing on Membership:08/28/20
Points in account:09/06/2020

This was pleasant surprise and hopefully for others that MS is moving faster now. I did not contact them to have points added.


----------



## soniam

Final update with membership and points.

Home: BWV
Broker: https://www.fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: First American (https://www.firstam.com/)
Offer made: 5/2/20
Offer accepted: 5/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 5/7/20
Passed ROFR: 6/18/20
Closing docs received: 7/13/20
Closing docs returned: 7/23/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 7/27/20
Deed recorded: 7/30/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/28/20
Points in account: 9/6/20


----------



## ray3127

soniam said:


> Final update with membership and points.
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityresales.com/
> Title Company: First American (https://www.firstam.com/)
> Offer made: 5/2/20
> Offer accepted: 5/4/20
> Sent to ROFR: 5/7/20
> Passed ROFR: 6/18/20
> Closing docs received: 7/13/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/23/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 7/27/20
> Deed recorded: 7/30/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/28/20
> Points in account: 9/6/20


Welcome home neighbor!


----------



## Noles235

Calling seems to be the way to go to get your points loaded. Just need to get someone helpful.


----------



## Chuck S

Noles235 said:


> Calling seems to be the way to go to get your points loaded. Just need to get someone helpful.


There are people that create the account, and different people load the points.  They are different people, and they don't load points every day, only certain days of the week.


----------



## soniam

ray3127 said:


> Welcome home neighbor!



Can't wait to book our first stay. However, it probably won't be until November 2021. We already rented points for this year and booked a room for next summer. Luckily, we don't really have any points until 2021 anyway.


----------



## Lorana

Updated: Done at last!  Points loaded late on Sunday of Labor Day Weekend (I did not call in to request them, so someone is working late on a holiday weekend!) 

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 05/08/2020
Offer accepted: 05/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 06/15/2020
Closing docs received: 7/8/2020 (late evening)
Closing docs returned: 7/9/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 7/14/2020
Closing: 7/15/2020
Deed recorded: 7/15/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/31/2020
Points in account: 9/6/2020

TIME TOTAL: 120 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 38 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 30 days
Closing to Points in Account: 52 days

******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)

In progress:
CCV Small Resale #2 - www.*************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 53 total days so far, waiting for seller closing (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15)
CCV Small Resale #3 - FidelityResales.com / Mason - 49 days to pass ROFR, 54 total days so far, waiting for seller to return closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


----------



## BrianR

BrianR said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
> Offer made: 05/12/20
> Offer accepted: 05/13/20
> Sent to ROFR: 05/15/20
> Passed ROFR: 06/24/20
> Closing docs received: 07/15/20
> Closing docs returned: 07/16/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 07/16/20
> Closing: 07/20/20
> Deed recorded: 07/21/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 8/19/20
> Points in Account: 9/6/20


Finally all done.  Just went in and those VGF points now show up for 2022.  Making that offer seems like it was years ago at this point.  Yay 2020 and its cavalcade of fun?


----------



## G.C.

macman123 said:


> Did you call or did the points just appear?


Just showed up. I was trying to be veryveryvery patient and it worked out.


----------



## G.C.

meanwoodwhite said:


> I'm a day after you, hopefully mine drop today if they're working all weekend.


Good luck, a couple updates since indicate that may be the case.


----------



## meanwoodwhite

G.C. said:


> Good luck, a couple updates since indicate that may be the case.



Yeah got them yesterday, spent already.


----------



## DISMomma4

** Updated for the LAST time!!! ** 

Our points loaded today, on their own 4 days after our contract showed in our account!  I still need to call MS to get my email address issue squared away, but thankfully I don't need to beg them to add our points.    So happy this long journey is over and we are OFFICIALLY 1st time DVC members!!!  Booked our first trip today with the banked 2019 points we had included in the contract!


Home: Copper Creek
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/28/20
Offer accepted: 5/29/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
Closing docs received: 7/29/20
Closing docs returned: 7/30/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 8/7/20
Deed recorded: 8/11/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/4/20
Points in account:* 9/8/20*


TIME TOTAL: 103 days
Offer Sent to ROFR: 8 days
Sent to passing ROFR: 45 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 18 days
Closing to Points in Account: 32 days



DISMomma4 said:


> **Updated to add contract showing!**
> 
> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/28/20
> Offer accepted: 5/29/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
> Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
> Closing docs received: 7/29/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/30/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 8/7/20
> Deed recorded: 8/11/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: *9/4/20*
> Points in account:


----------



## Madmavis

DISMomma4 said:


> ** Updated for the LAST time!!! **
> 
> Our points loaded today, on their own 4 days after our contract showed in our account!  I still need to call MS to get my email address issue squared away, but thankfully I don't need to beg them to add our points.    So happy this long journey is over and we are OFFICIALLY 1st time DVC members!!!  Booked our first trip today with the banked 2019 points we had included in the contract!
> Congratulations
> 
> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/28/20
> Offer accepted: 5/29/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/5/20
> Passed ROFR: 7/20/20
> Closing docs received: 7/29/20
> Closing docs returned: 7/30/20
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 8/7/20
> Deed recorded: 8/11/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/4/20
> Points in account:* 9/8/20*
> 
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 103 days
> Offer Sent to ROFR: 8 days
> Sent to passing ROFR: 45 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 18 days
> Closing to Points in Account: 32 days


----------



## Liquidice

I decided to not send the money until the seller returned their closing docs which just happened today! Now just need to wire the money tomorrow (didn't realize my bank needs verbal confirmation of a wire transfer and the wire transfer department is closed until tomorrow), and should be set for closing -- hopefully this week, then begins the long process of waiting for MA to load my contract.

Home: BCV
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
Offer made: 7/8/2020
Offer accepted: 7/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020 (7 days)
Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020 (40 days)
Estoppel Received: 8/27/2020 (3 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020 (electronic signature)
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/2020 (6 days)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total duration to this point: 62 days


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

Liquidice said:


> I decided to not send the money until the seller returned their closing docs which just happened today! Now just need to wire the money tomorrow (didn't realize my bank needs verbal confirmation of a wire transfer and the wire transfer department is closed until tomorrow), and should be set for closing -- hopefully this week, then begins the long process of waiting for MA to load my contract.
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
> Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
> Offer made: 7/8/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/8/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020 (7 days)
> Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020 (40 days)
> Estoppel Received: 8/27/2020 (3 days)
> Closing docs received: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
> Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020 (electronic signature)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/2020 (6 days)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total duration to this point: 62 days


My bank said the same thing but really it’s more to protect you to make sure you have all the correct details and it’s not a scam.


----------



## Liquidice

3 DD love princesses said:


> My bank said the same thing but really it’s more to protect you to make sure you have all the correct details and it’s not a scam.



Yeah, no big deal - just wanted to get it sent right away and realized now I have to wait until tomorrow 

Agree it is a good thing that they do this!


----------



## nicstress

DISMomma4 said:


> ** Updated for the LAST time!!! **
> 
> Our points loaded today, on their own 4 days after our contract showed in our account!  I still need to call MS to get my email address issue squared away, but thankfully I don't need to beg them to add our points.


If you have your account,  which you should, just go into your profile and correct your email address. No need to call.


----------



## gumbydom

Home : AUL
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/01/20
Offer accepted: 04/03/20
Sent to ROFR: 04/28/20
Passed ROFR: 06/03/20
Closing docs received: 07/06/20
Closing docs returned: 07/05/20
Seller returned closing docs: 08/08/20
Closing: 08/07/20
Deed recorded: 08/07/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/10/20
Points in account: 09/04/2020

5 months later and I finally have points in my account and and thrilled to be part of the DVC family. We took our first trip to Aulani earlier this year and my 3 year old daughter loved it. We hope to return for many years to come, hopefully with our grandchildren.

Now I have 12 points (OCT 18 UY) expiring in less than a month, what to do?


----------



## Ruttangel

gumbydom said:


> Home : AUL
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/01/20
> Offer accepted: 04/03/20
> Sent to ROFR: 04/28/20
> Passed ROFR: 06/03/20
> Closing docs received: 07/06/20
> Closing docs returned: 07/05/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 08/08/20
> Closing: 08/07/20
> Deed recorded: 08/07/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 08/10/20
> Points in account: 09/04/2020
> 
> 5 months later and I finally have points in my account and and thrilled to be part of the DVC family. We took our first trip to Aulani earlier this year and my 3 year old daughter loved it. We hope to return for many years to come, hopefully with our grandchildren.
> 
> Now I have 12 points (OCT 18 UY) expiring in less than a month, what to do?


You could transfer them to someone either at low cost or a gift.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Still waiting on estoppel and closing docs ...passed ROFR 8/20....  when I checked at the end of Aug, the title co said they anticipated they would have it and i would likely receive closing docs last wk.  Still waiting.  Hope there are no issues! It’s a small point contractso I doubt the seller owes DVC anything that would be holding it up.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

gumbydom said:


> Home : AUL
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/01/20
> Offer accepted: 04/03/20
> Sent to ROFR: 04/28/20
> Passed ROFR: 06/03/20
> Closing docs received: 07/06/20
> Closing docs returned: 07/05/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 08/08/20
> Closing: 08/07/20
> Deed recorded: 08/07/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 08/10/20
> Points in account: 09/04/2020
> 
> 5 months later and I finally have points in my account and and thrilled to be part of the DVC family. We took our first trip to Aulani earlier this year and my 3 year old daughter loved it. We hope to return for many years to come, hopefully with our grandchildren.
> 
> Now I have 12 points (OCT 18 UY) expiring in less than a month, what to do?


Interesting they can load the membership in 3 days after it’s recorded yet everyone else seemed to have to wait a month for it to load.


----------



## BigThunderMike

I guess I am missing something. When I try and post my info with the broker link it won't let me because it says it is spam-like. When I post without the link and just the name my post gets deleted. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

BigThunderMike said:


> I guess I am missing something. When I try and post my info with the broker link it won't let me because it says it is spam-like. When I post without the link and just the name my post gets deleted. What am I doing wrong?


Did you use www


----------



## BigThunderMike

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/16/2020
Offer accepted: 7/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/25/2020
Closing docs received: 9/1/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/4/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 9/8/2020
Deed recorded: 9/9/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## BigThunderMike

3 DD love princesses said:


> Did you use www


I was using www, it let me post when I didn't. Don't know if that is the correct way to post though. Sorry if it isn't. I'm trying, haha.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Home : AKV
> Broker: *************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 05/30/20
> Offer accepted: 06/01/20
> Sent to ROFR: 06/02/20
> Passed ROFR: 07/22/20
> Closing docs received: 07/27/20
> Closing docs returned: 07/28/20
> Seller returned closing docs:07/28/20
> Closing:08/04/20
> Deed recorded:08/04/20
> Contract Showing on Membership:08/28/20
> Points in account:09/06/2020
> 
> This was pleasant surprise and hopefully for others that MS is moving faster now. I did not contact them to have points added.


Hey BADEACON , adding on again, I see ! 
How many points does this give you, in total ?


----------



## Sandisw

BigThunderMike said:


> I was using www, it let me post when I didn't. Don't know if that is the correct way to post though. Sorry if it isn't. I'm trying, haha.



You should use the www...I fixed it for you!


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Hey BADEACON , adding on again, I see !
> How many points does this give you, in total ?



I guess you didn't see this?
https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-dvc-1000-point-club-post-1-updated-09-06-2020.872388/


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> I guess you didn't see this?
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dis-dvc-1000-point-club-post-1-updated-09-06-2020.872388/


No Way !  
I think that's awesome. 
I'm just knocking on the door of the 500 Point Club. So there's still a chance that I might join up with you high-rollers one day!


----------



## Deeleebaker

It’s been 3 weeks today from deed recorded so I emailed member administration. Yesterday’s chat with member services said they were the only ones who could check on my Membership. So so impatient!


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> No Way !
> I think that's awesome.
> I'm just knocking on the door of the 500 Point Club. So there's still a chance that I might join up with you high-rollers one day!


Addonitis is very REAL. Never would I have ever though that I  would ever have that many DVC points!!!!!
I have been blessed that I could start drawing retirement and still work part time .


----------



## gumbydom

Ruttangel said:


> You could transfer them to someone either at low cost or a gift.


Wish I could transfer them, they are from 2018.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:  Seller Returned Closing Docs, and I made final payment. Now waiting on closing/deed recorded.

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/14/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020 (0 day)
Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020 (40 days)
Closing docs received:  09/01/2020  (8 days)
Closing docs returned:  09/03/2020  (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 09/09/2020  (8 days)
Closing:  09/10/2020 (1 day)
Deed recorded:  09/10/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 58 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 41 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 17 days
Closing to Points in Account:  0 days and counting...

******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)

In progress:
CCV Small Resale #2 - www.*************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 17 days to deed recorded, 58 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15, closed 9/10)
CCV Small Resale #3 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days to pass ROFR, 57 total days so far, waiting for seller to return closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


----------



## Rustygirl84

Finally closed today. Now the next wait begins. 



Rustygirl84 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 6/17/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/17/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/19/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/15/2020
> Closing docs received: 8/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/24/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:International seller sent them back on 9/3/2020
> Closing: 9/9/2020
> Deed recorded: 9/10/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> took 58 days to pass ROFR! Hoping the rest will go fast and smooth!


----------



## DISMomma4

nicstress said:


> If you have your account,  which you should, just go into your profile and correct your email address. No need to call.



I couldn't get into my account because my one time activation code was sent to that wrong email address as well. I called today and everything is fixed!  Also found out the one night we waitlisted came through!  So it was a great call!  Ha ha!


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

3 DD love princesses said:


> Heres my timeline
> 
> Home:  Poly
> Broker:  https://www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company:  First American
> Offer Made: 06/22/2020
> Offer Accepted:  06/23/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/26/2020
> Passed ROFR:  08/03/2020
> Estopple Received:  08/06/2020
> Closing Docs Received: 08/07/200
> Closing Docs Returned: 08/07/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 08/13/2020
> Closed: 08/13/2020
> Deed recorded: 08/14/2020
> Contract showing on membership: 9/9/2020
> Points showing on membership:


Updating contract on login. Called late yesterday to see about getting my points but no luck.


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> UPDATED:  Seller Returned Closing Docs, and I made final payment. Now waiting on closing/deed recorded.
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 07/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/15/2020 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020 (0 day)
> Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020 (40 days)
> Closing docs received:  09/01/2020  (8 days)
> Closing docs returned:  09/03/2020  (2 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 09/09/2020  (8 days)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 57 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 16 days and counting...
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
> 
> In progress:
> CCV Small Resale #2 - www.*************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 57 total days so far, waiting for closing/deed recorded (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 49 days to pass ROFR, 56 total days so far, waiting for seller to return closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


[/QUOTE]
Thanks for sharing from your experience.  i have only completed 1 resale add-on, and it was a 91 Day experience.
I just submitted an offer on my 2nd resale, and I hope this one doesn't take as long, and hoping ROFR is good to me ! 
ET


----------



## Liquidice

Will be interesting to see how long it takes for the contract to show up and my points to show up...

Home: BCV
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
Offer made: 7/8/2020
Offer accepted: 7/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020 (7 days)
Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020 (40 days)
Estoppel Received: 8/27/2020 (3 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020 (electronic signature)
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/2020 (6 days)
Closing: 9/10/20 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 9/10/20 (0 days - showed up the same day on the comptroller website!)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total duration to this point: 64 days


----------



## Deeleebaker

Got a reply for Member Administration that they think they will be getting to contracts received on 8/19 by the end of next week.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Home:  OKW(E)
Broker:  www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/16/20
Offer accepted: 6/16/20
Sent to ROFR:  6/24/20
Passed ROFR:  7/30/20
Closing docs received:  8/13/20
Closing docs returned: 8/14/20
Seller returned closing docs:  9/8/20 (Finally!  )
Closing:  9/9/20
Deed recorded:  9/10/20
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:

And ....

Home:  BCV
Broker:   www.*************.com
Title Company:  TRCS
Offer made: 5/31/20
Offer accepted: 5/31/20
Sent to ROFR:  6/1/20
Passed ROFR:  7/14/20
Closing docs received:  7/26/20
Closing docs returned:  7/29/20
Seller returned closing docs:  ?
Closing: 8/3/20
Deed recorded:  8/3/20
Contract showing on Membership: 9/10/20
Points in account:


----------



## Bluegoat

A lot longer process than I would have ever imagined, but thanks to this board, I knew what to expect and haven't lost my mind....yet

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www,fidelityresales..com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/30/2020
Offer accepted: 06/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/20/2020
Closing docs received: 8/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/19/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/26/2020
Closing: 8/27/2020
Deed recorded: 8/27/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> UPDATED:  Seller Returned Closing Docs, and I made final payment. Now waiting on closing/deed recorded.
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 07/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/15/2020 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020 (0 day)
> Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020 (40 days)
> Closing docs received:  09/01/2020  (8 days)
> Closing docs returned:  09/03/2020  (2 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 09/09/2020  (8 days)
> Closing:  09/10/2020 (1 day)
> Deed recorded:  09/10/2020 (0 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 58 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 17 days
> Closing to Points in Account:  0 days and counting...
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
> 
> In progress:
> CCV Small Resale #2 - www.*************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 17 days to deed recorded, 58 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15, closed 9/10)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days to pass ROFR, 57 total days so far, waiting for seller to return closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


Updated!  Contract is closed and deed recorded.
Now the long wait for it to appear on my account begins... let's hope that it is less than the 49 days it took for my SSR contract to appear...


----------



## Daisybell911

The latest update to include seller returning docs. Maybe I’ll get lucky and the contract close tomorrow on my birthday!

INTERNATIONAL SELLER

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/8/20
Offer accepted: 7/8/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/20
Passed ROFR: 8/17/20 (40 days)
Closing docs received: 8/25/20
Closing docs returned: 8/26/20
Seller returned closing docs: 9/9/20
Closing:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Rossi2k2

Home: Saratoga Springs 
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/19/2020
Offer accepted: 5/19/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/14/2020
Closing docs received: 7/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/10/2020
Closing: 8/11/2020
Deed recorded: 8/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/4/2020
Points in account: 9/10/2020

114 days start to finish


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

And points loaded same day!!   

Home:  BCV
Broker:   www.*************.com
Title Company:  TRCS
Offer made: 5/31/20
Offer accepted: 5/31/20
Sent to ROFR:  6/1/20
Passed ROFR:  7/14/20
Closing docs received:  7/26/20
Closing docs returned:  7/29/20
Seller returned closing docs:  ?
Closing: 8/3/20
Deed recorded:  8/3/20
Contract showing on Membership: 9/10/20
Points in account:  9/10/20

102 Total Days


----------



## andyc83

My deed recorded 8/13/20.  Hoping it shows up soon.  :O


----------



## HHISand

Home: BWV
Broker: www,*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/07/2020
Offer accepted: 07/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/08/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/12/2020
Closing docs received: 09/09/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

Daisybell911 said:


> The latest update to include seller returning docs. Maybe I’ll get lucky and the contract close tomorrow on my birthday!
> 
> INTERNATIONAL SELLER
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/8/20
> Offer accepted: 7/8/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/9/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/17/20 (40 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/25/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/26/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/9/20
> Closing:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


I hope you get your Birthday Wish!


----------



## poofyo101

Points showed up on new contract yesterday and then points loaded today. Seems like points are loading faster now.


----------



## Liquidice

Wow checked and my deed has already been recorded and is showing on the comptroller website, I closed today!

Now the long wait begins for my contract to show up and my points to load.  The closing agent said it may take up to 30 business days for this to happen :-O

That is a 6 week wait and would put me at 10/22/20 before I see my points.


----------



## Bambi19

I emailed MA to ask if they could update me on my timeline (MS chat advised me to do so), and I got a very general response, BUT it did say that from the time they receive deed documents to emailing new  membership numbers, it is taking generally 3 to 4 weeks (rather than the previous 4 to 6 weeks)
So it is speeding up! 
I’m hoping for 2 weeks max personally


----------



## Sandisw

Friendly remember because this is such a fast moving thread. When posting a link to broker, it needs to come out as a link.  Be sure to use preview before posting since I really do hate deleting people’s posts.


----------



## kbrazieltx

Closed and waiting on Deed Recording Monday September 14th
Our first resale contract add-on


Home: Copper Creek (CCV) 
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 11/28/2019
Offer accepted: 11/29/2019  (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2019 (2 day)
Passed ROFR: 12/11/2019  (11 days)
Closing docs received: 09/01/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 09/03/2020 (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 06/08/2019 
Closing: 09/14/2020 (1 day)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This process took longer for multiple reasons. First of all the Seller had a vacation in June 2020 so we could not close until then. 
Then COVID hit and due to Furloughs and such we had to delay closing until October 15th that the sellers approved. 
So here we are closing on our first Add-on at CCV that we already have 250Pts at.


----------



## Jon84

Sandisw said:


> Friendly remember because this is such a fast moving thread. When posting a link to broker, it needs to come out as a link.  Be sure to use preview before posting since I really do hate deleting people’s posts.


Sorry!!
Any chance you my can DM me my post so I don’t have to look up all the dates and write it out again?


----------



## kucanhead

Updating my VGC purchase. Contract finally showed up in my account today.

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/11/2020
Offer accepted: 6/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/22/2020
Closing docs received: 7/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020 (approx)
Closing: 8/14/2020
Deed recorded: 8/14/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/11/2020
Points in account:


----------



## twilightzone81

Home: SSR
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS inc
Offer made: 7/16/20
Offer accepted: 7/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/24/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/20
Closing docs returned: 9/3/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/20 (approx)
Closing: 9/11/20
Deed recorded: 9/11/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Took a couple of days longer than it should have done to get the final balance paid due to my stupid currency transfer company not sending the first payment attempt as a wire transfer (despite my repeated requests, emails and reassurances that it would). I’m UK based so was a bit more tricky to send the funds but got there in the end.

I also noticed that our deed was recorded yesterday but we’ve not been told we’ve closed - this doesn’t seem like the usual order looking at everyone else’s timelines?


----------



## Liquidice

twilightzone81 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS inc
> Offer made: 7/16/20
> Offer accepted: 7/16/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/24/20 (38 days)
> Closing docs received: 9/2/20
> Closing docs returned: 9/3/20
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/20 (approx)
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: 9/11/20
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Took a couple of days longer than it should have done to get the final balance paid due to my stupid currency transfer company not sending the first payment attempt as a wire transfer (despite my repeated requests, emails and reassurances that it would). I’m UK based so was a bit more tricky to send the funds but got there in the end.
> 
> I also noticed that our deed was recorded yesterday but we’ve not been told we’ve closed - this doesn’t seem like the usual order looking at everyone else’s timelines?



Yeah if the deed was recorded you have closed.  When you check the comptroller's website, there should be an image associated with the deed recording, which is your closing paperwork


----------



## twilightzone81

Liquidice said:


> Yeah if the deed was recorded you have closed.  When you check the comptroller's website, there should be an image associated with the deed recording, which is your closing paperwork


Ah, yes, the document is there in an image - brilliant. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sandisw

twilightzone81 said:


> Ah, yes, the document is there in an image - brilliant. Thanks for your help!


I will add I got the email a day or two after we closed and it was recorded. The title company apologized but said they were trying to keep up.

Same thing with a different title company when we sold in June. It came the next day.


----------



## aimeel

My husband and I are thinking about signing up for DVC at CCV and we are going to buy direct. How soon are we able to access those points? We are going down next month and would love to stay at a DVC resort if we can.


----------



## JoshF

aimeel said:


> My husband and I are thinking about signing up for DVC at CCV and we are going to buy direct. How soon are we able to access those points? We are going down next month and would love to stay at a DVC resort if we can.


If you buy direct you can use the points the same day.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

aimeel said:


> My husband and I are thinking about signing up for DVC at CCV and we are going to buy direct. How soon are we able to access those points? We are going down next month and would love to stay at a DVC resort if we can.


This thread is for resales. Direct purchases are completely different. They take a simple phone call to your sales rep & you generally have points loaded within a day or so (mine was just a few hours)!

Good luck!!


----------



## kucanhead

And one day later, the points are loaded. I didn't need to call or anything.

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/11/2020
Offer accepted: 6/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/22/2020
Closing docs received: 7/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020 (approx)
Closing: 8/14/2020
Deed recorded: 8/14/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/11/2020
Points in account: 9/12/2020


----------



## Sandisw

aimeel said:


> My husband and I are thinking about signing up for DVC at CCV and we are going to buy direct. How soon are we able to access those points? We are going down next month and would love to stay at a DVC resort if we can.



Same day and mention you would like to try to get your Welcome Home visit next month as well,  When buying direct, they can get you a room at some of the resorts that don’t show up as available on the website!


----------



## Isabelle12345

Here is my final update!
Points loaded the same day as I received the email confirmation (new member)
Booked a vacation for next spring the same day! 

Home: Polynesian Villas and Bungalows 
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/12/2020
Offer accepted: 6/12/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/22/2020
Closing docs received: 7/26/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/31/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/6/2020 
Closing: 8/13/2020
Deed recorded: 8/14/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/10/2020
Points in account: 9/10/2020


----------



## aimeel

JoshF said:


> If you buy direct you can use the points the same day.


Thank you!


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

3 DD love princesses said:


> Heres my timeline
> 
> Home:  Poly
> Broker:  https://www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company:  First American
> Offer Made: 06/22/2020
> Offer Accepted:  06/23/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/26/2020
> Passed ROFR:  08/03/2020
> Estopple Received:  08/06/2020
> Closing Docs Received: 08/07/200
> Closing Docs Returned: 08/07/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 08/13/200
> Closed: 08/13/2020
> Deed recorded: 08/14/2020
> Contract showing on membership: 9/10/2020
> Points showing on membership: 9/11/2020


 So points loaded 9/11/2020. Booked 10 days in October!  Never would bcv and bwv be open 2 weeks out. This is crazy but we are excited to go back to Disney!


----------



## gumbydom

Ruttangel said:


> You could transfer them to someone either at low cost or a gift.


I rented out 10 points, so only 2 left now. I guess I can transfer these to RCI.


----------



## Lorana

gumbydom said:


> I rented out 10 points, so only 2 left now. I guess I can transfer these to RCI.


I believe you need a minimum of 10 points to transfer to RCI.


----------



## Daisybell911

Daisybell911 said:


> The latest update to include seller returning docs. Maybe I’ll get lucky and the contract close tomorrow on my birthday!
> 
> INTERNATIONAL SELLER
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/8/20
> Offer accepted: 7/8/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/9/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/17/20 (40 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/25/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/26/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/9/20
> Closing:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:




Ughhhhhh!  Still haven't closed yet.  The closer this process gets to the end, the more impatient I get!  LOL


----------



## davidl81

DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/24 
Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/18/2020
Offer accepted: 7/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020
Closing docs received: 9/4/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/8/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 9/8/2020
Closing: 9/14/2020
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Daisybell911

davidl81 said:


> DavidL81---$99-$19200-175-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 299/20, 175/21- sent 7/20, passed 8/24
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 7/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/18/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/20/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020
> Closing docs received: 9/4/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/8/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/8/2020
> Closing: 9/14/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Mason is my closing company as well.  You've giving me hope that we will close today too since our seller docs were received around the same time!


----------



## ahward

Sorry guys i didn't post a template but for anyone who wants to know today i received by welcome email and points were loaded together! . My closing date was 08/18


----------



## lephelps

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/11/2020
Offer accepted: 7/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/12/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/17/2020
Closing docs received: 8/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 9/2/2020 (deed was missing the witness signature so that one took a few more days)
Closing: 9/11/2020
Deed recorded: 9/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: ???
Points in account: ???

Seller returned closing docs on 9/2 but the deed had to go back to them because it was missing the witness signature. So, not sure when that last piece was returned to the title company.

We're happy with the 2 months from offer to close given some of the timelines reported. Now we get to see how long it takes Disney to create our membership account, transfer the membership to us, and load the points. Our broker said it's currently taking 4-7 weeks for Disney to complete their part.


----------



## jamier2

Home: Poly
Broker:  https://www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 05/10/2020
Offer Accepted: 05/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/30/2020
Estopple Received: ??
Closing Docs Received: 08/04/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 08/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closed: 08/21/2020
Deed recorded: 08/21/2020
Contract showing on membership:
Points showing on membership:

Got tired of waiting for member number and went ahead and bought 100 direct AKV points: today


----------



## LadybugsMum

jamier2 said:


> Got tired of waiting for member number and went ahead and bought 100 direct AKV points: today



I did the same during ROFR and bought more SSR points.


----------



## andyc83

Do you get any type of e-mail from Disney when points are added to your account?  Or just have to keep checking your membership page?


----------



## Lorana

andyc83 said:


> Do you get any type of e-mail from Disney when points are added to your account?  Or just have to keep checking your membership page?


Just kept checking. I didn’t receive an email notifying me of points, just when the contract was added.


----------



## andyc83

Ok thanks.  My deed recorded 8/13.  I saw a couple others who recorded after mine so thought maybe I was doing something wrong.  Thank you.


----------



## Sandisw

andyc83 said:


> Ok thanks.  My deed recorded 8/13.  I saw a couple others who recorded after mine so thought maybe I was doing something wrong.  Thank you.



You will get an email when the contract has been transferred into your account. Points are different and nothing comes for that!


----------



## jamier2

Crazy. I bought direct today. Little while later I got an email with my activation code but still have no membership number. So much for getting points the same day if you buy direct.

I’m guessing it’s because they’re just about to send the one from my resale now too.


----------



## 3ZrWe

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/17/20
Offer accepted: 6/17/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/22/20 (took an extra day since I changed the title company)
Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 8/5/20
Closing docs returned: 8/6/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/20
Closing: 8/17/20
Deed recorded: 8/18/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/14/20 (new member)
Points in account:

My inbox received some magic today with an activation code  - YAY! So fun to be able to enter the DVC member site, see the words 'Welcome Home," and start dreaming about my first DVC vacation. Finally feels real and I couldn't be happier. For all of the new members on here... hang in there, it's well worth the wait!


----------



## Deeleebaker

Oooooh I closed the 19th! What email address does it come from?


----------



## Daisybell911

Well, that whole process went a lot smoother than expected.  69 days from date of offer to deed recorded with 5-9 weeks until points are added.  How is it that the waits get harder and harder??  This is contract #3, taking me to 600 points (Also have Poly and CC).  Tell me that I don't need to be part of the 1000 Point Club!

INTERNATIONAL SELLER

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/8/20
Offer accepted: 7/8/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/20
Passed ROFR: 8/17/20 (40 days)
Closing docs received: 8/25/20
Closing docs returned: 8/26/20
Seller returned closing docs: 9/9/20
Closing: 9/14/20
Deed recorded: 9/15/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## 3ZrWe

Deeleebaker said:


> Oooooh I closed the 19th! What email address does it come from?


You’re next!! I got 2 emails: one email was from DVC for resale transfer notification and the activation code email was from Member Administration. Good luck!!


----------



## Lorana

Daisybell911 said:


> Well, that whole process went a lot smoother than expected.  69 days from date of offer to deed recorded with 5-9 weeks until points are added.  How is it that the waits get harder and harder??  This is contract #3, taking me to 600 points (Also have Poly and CC).  Tell me that I don't need to be part of the 1000 Point Club!



But you're more than half way there now!


----------



## savvy101787

savvy101787 said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom
> Broker: https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares
> Title Company: First American Title Co.
> Offer made: 7/2
> Offer accepted: 7/2
> Sent to ROFR: 7/9
> Passed ROFR: 8/17
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares
Title Company: First American Title Co.
Offer made: 7/2
Offer accepted: 7/2
Sent to ROFR: 7/9
Passed ROFR: 8/17
Closing docs received: 9/4
Closing docs returned: 9/10
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/10
Closing: 9/15
Deed recorded: 9/15
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

dfan_welcomehomeall_19 said:


> Happy to move over here!
> Home: SSR
> Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 7/09/20
> Offer accepted: 7/09/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/14/20
> Passes ROFR: 8/20/20
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract showing on membership:
> points in account:


 Day 26 after passing ROFR and still waiting for closing docs


----------



## cherlcher

3 DD love princesses said:


> Heres my timeline
> 
> Home:  Poly
> Broker:  https://www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company:  First American
> Offer Made: 06/22/2020
> Offer Accepted:  06/23/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/26/2020
> Passed ROFR:  08/03/2020
> Estopple Received:  08/06/2020
> Closing Docs Received: 08/07/200
> Closing Docs Returned: 08/07/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 08/13/200
> Closed: 08/13/2020
> Deed recorded: 08/14/2020
> Contract showing on membership: 9/10/2020
> Points showing on membership: 9/11/2020


Did you make any contact about points or they happened to just show up within a day?


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> UPDATED: And received closing docs!  Wow, that was fast.
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV) -- Small Resale Contract #3
> Broker: FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 07/15/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
> Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 07/16/2020
> Seller returned offer contract: 07/20/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 07/21/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/1/2020
> Closing docs received: 09/4/2020
> Closing docs returned: 09/4/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 52 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 49 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 3 days and counting...
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> 
> In progress:
> SSR Resale - *************.com / TRCS - 38 days to pass ROFR, 68 days (+30) to closing & deed recording, 115 days (+47) to contract appearing, 119 total days and counting... (no points yet)
> CCV Small Resale #2 - *************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 51 total days so far, waiting for seller closing (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - FidelityResales.com / Mason - 49 days to pass ROFR, 52 total days so far, waiting for seller to return closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


Sigh.  I so want to update this as closed, but 11 days later and I'm still waiting for the seller to return closing docs.  I admit, I don't understand why a seller wouldn't return docs ASAP to ensure they get paid their money for the sale??


----------



## Deeleebaker

Got my membership!! Now for points!

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/4/2020
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/17/20
Closing: 8/18/20
Deed recorded: 8/19/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/15/2020 (77 days from offer)
Points in account:


----------



## andyc83

Uggh, my deed recorded 8/13 and still no contract on membership!


----------



## tikigrl

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/15/2020
Offer accepted: 6/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/19/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/29/2020
Closing docs received: 8/5/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/10/2020
Closing: 8/11/2020
Deed recorded: 8/12/2020
Contract showing on membership: 9/8/20
Points in account: 9/10/20

The points showed up last week while we were at the Poly for our 25th anniversary!


----------



## Madmavis

tikigrl said:


> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/15/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/15/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/19/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/29/2020
> Closing docs received: 8/5/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/7/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/10/2020
> Closing: 8/11/2020
> Deed recorded: 8/12/2020
> Contract showing on membership: 9/8/20
> Points in account: 9/10/20
> 
> The points showed up last week while we were at the Poly for our 25th anniversary!


Happy Anniversary and congratulations


----------



## Deeleebaker

Now instead of obsessively checking email, I’ll be obsessively checking the dvc website.


----------



## 3ZrWe

tikigrl said:


> Home: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/15/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/15/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/19/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/29/2020
> Closing docs received: 8/5/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/7/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/10/2020
> Closing: 8/11/2020
> Deed recorded: 8/12/2020
> Contract showing on membership: 9/8/20
> Points in account: 9/10/20
> 
> The points showed up last week while we were at the Poly for our 25th anniversary!


Congratulations on your points and happy anniversary!!


----------



## Jessi10722

Yay!! It’s recorded! First time member  so excited to get the points and plan a Hawaii trip next year! 

Home: AUL
Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation
Offer made: 6/25/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/26/20220
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
Closing docs received: 08/20/20
Closing docs returned: 08/25/20
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
*Deed recorded: 09/15/2020!!!*
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Home:  PVB
Broker:  www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made:  7/23/20
Offer accepted: 7/23/20
Sent to ROFR:  7/24/20
Passed ROFR:  9/1/2020
Closing docs received:  9/10/20
Closing docs returned:  9/11/20
Seller returned closing docs:  9/14/20
Closing:  9/15/20 
Deed recorded:  9/16/20 (55 days)
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## zianha

(My life in emojis depicting me still waiting after more than 2 weeks for the seller to sign their closing documents.)


----------



## LadybugsMum

<-- me waiting for my contract to show up on my account.


----------



## kucanhead

My resale journey is nearly complete. Just waiting for points to show for my second resale contract.

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/11/2020
Offer accepted: 6/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/22/2020
Closing docs received: 7/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020 (approx)
Closing: 8/14/2020
Deed recorded: 8/14/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/11/2020
Points in account: 9/12/2020

Home: AUL
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Timeshare Title Inc
Offer made: 6/24/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/03/2020
Closing docs received: 8/13/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/13/2020 (arrived 8/18/2020)
Seller returned closing docs: 8/18/2020
Closing: 8/18/2020
Deed recorded: 8/20/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/16/2020
Points in account:


----------



## kbrazieltx

kbrazieltx said:


> Closed and waiting on Deed Recording Monday September 14th
> Our first resale contract add-on
> 
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Hayes Title
> Offer made: 11/28/2019
> Offer accepted: 11/29/2019  (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2019 (2 day)
> Passed ROFR: 12/11/2019  (11 days)
> Closing docs received: 09/01/2020 (8 days)
> Closing docs returned: 09/03/2020 (2 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 06/08/2019
> Closing: 09/14/2020
> Deed recorded: 09/16/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> This process took longer for multiple reasons. First of all the Seller had a vacation in June 2020 so we could not close until then.
> Then COVID hit and due to Furloughs and such we had to delay closing until October 15th that the sellers approved.
> So here we are closing on our first Add-on at CCV that we already have 250Pts at.


----------



## Naglejen

Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/16/2020
Offer accepted: 07/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020
Closing docs received: 9/2/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020
Payment sent: 9/8/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closing: 9/16/2020
Deed recorded: 9/15/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Brand shiny new DVC members here! Now I just have to wait for them to set up our account. Fingers crossed it will be in time to book our Poly trip for the beginning of 9/21!


----------



## E2ME2

Okay - I'm back in the hunt again!  
I couldn't resist picking up some BCV points with my existing Use Year.
All of my current points are at SSR, so this is "new territory" for me.
Even if we only use them every 2nd or 3rd year, it will be a nice addition.
Here goes:

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 9/9/2020
Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:

Fingers/Legs/Toes/Eyes-Crossed !


----------



## Kickstart

Joining the party here....

Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/25/2020
Offer accepted: 7/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/11/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Do we list the date for when we received the escrow docs and when money was transferred (sent) to escrow?


----------



## Jon84

We have two on the go at the moment! Hopefully ROFR on the SSR one will be back asap!

Home: Vero Beach Resort
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 7/21/2020
Offer accepted: 07/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/01/2020
Closing docs received: 09/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs:09/15/2020
Closing: 09/16/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 08/13/2020
Offer accepted: 08/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/15/2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

Kickstart said:


> Joining the party here....
> 
> Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
> Offer made: 7/25/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/25/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
> Passed ROFR: 9/11/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Do we list the date for when we received the escrow docs and when money was transferred (sent) to escrow?


Welcome to the Party, Kickstart !
& Congrats on passing ROFR


----------



## andyc83

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/28/2020
Offer accepted: 6/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/20220
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
Closing docs received: 8/7/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020
Closing: 8/12/2020
Deed recorded: 8/13/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/17/20
Points in account:

Updated!  1 step to go!


----------



## Madmavis

My contract closed on July 28th and deed recorded on the 29th. I'm still waiting for my email from Disney with my member number. There was a hiccup in the process that Disney couldn't transfer membership until the sellers completed a trip they had planned that ended on September 6th. Should I try and contact Disney or should I be patient and keep waiting? What number would I even call? Help!!!


----------



## timff18

SOOOOOO CLOSE.....

Home: PVB
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS Inc.
Offer made: 6/15/20
Offer accepted: 6/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/20
Passed ROFR: 7/28/20
Closing docs received: 8/10/20
Closing docs returned: 8/18/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/14/20
Closing: 8/20/20
Deed recorded: 8/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/17/20
Points in account


----------



## LadybugsMum

I just got my email and it's finally showing on my account!  

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/23/2020
Offer accepted: 6/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/19/2020 (?)
Closing: 8/20/2020
Deed recorded: 08/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 09/17/2020 (24 days)
Points in account:


----------



## jamier2

timff18 said:


> SOOOOOO CLOSE.....
> 
> Home: PVB
> Closing: 8/20/20
> Deed recorded: 8/21/20



I’m right there with you. We closed on same day and same resort. Keep hoping to see it on my account but not yet.


----------



## wn01aa

Update:

Home: Polynesian
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/29/2020
Offer accepted: 6/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 8/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Selling closing docs returned: 8/19/2020
Closing: 8/21/2020
Deed recorded: 8/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/17/2020
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

timff18 said:


> SOOOOOO CLOSE.....
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS Inc.
> Offer made: 6/15/20
> Offer accepted: 6/16/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/17/20
> Passed ROFR: 7/28/20
> Closing docs received: 8/10/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/18/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/14/20
> Closing: 8/20/20
> Deed recorded: 8/21/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/17/20
> Points in account





jamier2 said:


> I’m right there with you. We closed on same day and same resort. Keep hoping to see it on my account but not yet.




On my last (& only so far) resale , once the contract showed up on my membership, I called Member Services just to "inquire".
Miraculously, the points showed up in my account that evening!
(squeaky wheel gets the grease) ?


----------



## Kickstart

Updating this... as I believe what we signed were the closing docs...

Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/25/2020
Offer accepted: 7/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/11/2020
Closing docs received: 9/15/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## 3ZrWe

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/17/20
Offer accepted: 6/17/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/22/20 (took an extra day since I changed the title company)
Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 8/5/20
Closing docs returned: 8/6/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/13/20
Closing: 8/17/20
Deed recorded: 8/18/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/14/20 (new member)
Points in account: 9/17/20 (92 days total)

Just logged into my account to find... POINTS! Wow, was not expecting that quick of a turnaround — such a wonderful surprise! And just like that, my first resale purchase is complete. Let the lifetime of fun begin!! So thankful to everyone on this board for making the wait more tolerable! Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Madmavis

Does any one know what the phone number for member services is? I still haven’t received my member number and I closed July 28th.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

Madmavis said:


> Does any one know what the phone number for member services is? I still haven’t received my member number and I closed July 28th.


Sure, it’s #1.800.800.9800 

I’m not sure if they’ll be able to help or not, but I would definitely give them a call & see what they can do!


----------



## Madmavis

HappyDisneyWife said:


> Sure, it’s #1.800.800.9800
> 
> I’m not sure if they’ll be able to help or not, but I would definitely give them a call & see what they can do!


Thank you!


----------



## Domique

Home: BLT
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 6/20/20
Offer accepted: 6/24/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/20
Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (34 days)
Closing docs received: 8/7/20
Closing docs returned: 8/9/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/24/20
Closing: 8/24/20 (org scheduled to close 8/27/20)
Deed recorded: 8/25/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/18/20
Points in account:

90 day process so far, im hoping the points are loaded soon .We have a trip in 41 days, I would like to change a couple of cash days and use expiring points. Fingers crossed


----------



## PaulW08

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/18/2020
Offer accepted: 7/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 9/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


This is an international seller and them taking this long to return the closing docs are driving me insane. This is a December UY and there are 60 points from 2019 on the contract. There is a real chance I could use these points for a last minute trip the way things are looking, but not unless the seller returns the documents.

Hurry up and get YOUR money!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Newbie here- is it normal for your title agent to be unreachable? I have a question about our contract and I've tried calling, I've tried email...it seems like it's a one-way communication. Our company is First American, if that helps.
Thank you!


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Newbie here- is it normal for your title agent to be unreachable? I have a question about our contract and I've tried calling, I've tried email...it seems like it's a one-way communication. Our company is First American, if that helps.
> Thank you!


No, absolutely not. I’ve only worked with Mason Title (and had the same rep all 3 times), but they’ve always provided excellent 2-way communication (including this time- amidst the pandemic). 

I would be polite and respectful, but I wouldn’t stop until they respond! Good luck!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

HappyDisneyWife said:


> No, absolutely not. I’ve only worked with Mason Title (and had the same rep all 3 times), but they’ve always provided excellent 2-way communication (including this time- amidst the pandemic).
> 
> I would be polite and respectful, but I wouldn’t stop until they respond! Good luck!!


Thanks for letting me know, I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## CarpeDream71

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker:  www.*************.com
Title Company: www.trcsinc.com
Offer made: 08/13/2020
Offer accepted: 08/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 35 days and counting... (not bad!)
Offer Sent to ROFR: 1 day
Sent to passing ROFR: 34 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 1 day and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## CarpeDream71

PaulW08 said:


> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
> Offer made: 7/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/20/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
> Closing docs received: 9/10/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> This is an international seller and them taking this long to return the closing docs are driving me insane. This is a December UY and there are 60 points from 2019 on the contract. There is a real chance I could use these points for a last minute trip the way things are looking, but not unless the seller returns the documents.
> 
> Hurry up and get YOUR money!


I hope they come through for you soon!!  I've been waiting on my International Seller to return the docs since 8-31-20...


----------



## PaulW08

CarpeDream71 said:


> I hope they come through for you soon!!  I've been waiting on my International Seller to return the docs since 8-31-20...



Wow... that's insane! I guess that's why Disney supposedly avoids international sellers. 

What makes you from not just backing out at this point?


----------



## CarpeDream71

PaulW08 said:


> Wow... that's insane! I guess that's why Disney supposedly avoids international sellers.
> 
> What makes you from not just backing out at this point?


$156 pp for 50 points at VGF, Feb UY  First DVC contract and we LOVE GF.  We're not going till '22 and are going to bank '21 points anyway...  We can wait.  But I am excited to check out the DVC website and stalk the RAT.  Lol.  Finally a member!  (Well, soon, I hope.)


----------



## PaulW08

CarpeDream71 said:


> $156 pp for 50 points at VGF, Feb UY  First DVC contract and we LOVE GF.  We're not going till '22 and are going to bank '21 points anyway...  We can wait.  But I am excited to check out the DVC website and stalk the RAT.  Lol.  Finally a member!  (Well, soon, I hope.)



Ah, great deal! Totally understand now. Hope they get back to you soon!


----------



## Deeleebaker

Hallelujah! Points showed up. Nothing to do with those 7 banked 2018 points before November 30, but...booked my first trip, a split stay between Boulder Ridge and Animal Kingdom. Going to stalk a 3 day reservation at Boardwalk to replace the AKL if I can. 

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/4/2020
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/17/20
Closing: 8/18/20
Deed recorded: 8/19/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/15/2020 (77 days from offer)
Points in account: 9/18/2020

80 days all told. Worth saving $6000 even though I couldn't book a week at BWV.


----------



## Lorana

PaulW08 said:


> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
> Offer made: 7/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/20/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
> Closing docs received: 9/10/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> This is an international seller and them taking this long to return the closing docs are driving me insane. This is a December UY and there are 60 points from 2019 on the contract. There is a real chance I could use these points for a last minute trip the way things are looking, but not unless the seller returns the documents.
> 
> Hurry up and get YOUR money!


I feel your pain!  I received closing docs for my CCV resale contract on 9/4 -- TWO WEEKS AGO NOW -- and the seller has still not returned everything so we can close.  Arrrrrgh!  Don't you want your money??


----------



## jennf

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/31/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/4/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/16/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## jamier2

E2ME2 said:


> On my last (& only so far) resale , once the contract showed up on my membership...



Did the resale show up on the DVC site without you needing to do anything? I keep going on there and my resale isn’t there just my direct contract.
I saw yesterday that people with same resort and closing date have theirs up and I’m pretty excited to at least see mine.


----------



## HHISand

Home: BWV
Broker: www,*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/07/2020
Offer accepted: 07/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/08/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/12/2020
Closing docs received: 09/09/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 09/16/2020
Closing: 09/18/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

jamier2 said:


> Did the resale show up on the DVC site without you needing to do anything? I keep going on there and my resale isn’t there just my direct contract.
> I saw yesterday that people with same resort and closing date have theirs up and I’m pretty excited to at least see mine.



You will get an email around the same time it’s added.  Mine showed up around 10:00 pm and the email was there within minutes.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Sandisw said:


> You will get an email around the same time it’s added.  Mine showed up around 10:00 pm and the email was there within minutes.


Mine showed up at 12:30 when I was checking my email during lunch.


----------



## jamier2

Thanks! I really want to book a late February or early March trip and I'm gonna need those points.


----------



## soniam

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Newbie here- is it normal for your title agent to be unreachable? I have a question about our contract and I've tried calling, I've tried email...it seems like it's a one-way communication. Our company is First American, if that helps.
> Thank you!



We closed with First American. My husband sent them an email with a question, and they never responded. We were on vacation, so I didn't think anything of it. While returning home, our broker called and asked why we hadn't returned the docs. I explained we were on vacation (still less than 2 weeks since receiving) and had told the title company and that we had a question that they never answered. The broker contacted them. The title company immediately called me. They had missed the email, probably because it was from an address they didn't recognize, not mine. When I called a couple of days later to ask about the FIRPTA doc, they answered and immediately provided info via email. So, I think it's hit or miss with them. Good luck.


----------



## jamier2

First American was very slow but they always responded quickly if we had a question. We only ever emailed by responding to their initial email. Maybe that is the trick?


----------



## CarpeDream71

PaulW08 said:


> Ah, great deal! Totally understand now. Hope they get back to you soon!


Thank you!


----------



## Bambi19

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Newbie here- is it normal for your title agent to be unreachable? I have a question about our contract and I've tried calling, I've tried email...it seems like it's a one-way communication. Our company is First American, if that helps.
> Thank you!


I swear it depends on the agent there. I’ve gone through them two times, the first time I had an agent who wasn’t super responsive, but this past time I had someone else, and she responded so quickly every time.
But once it got turned over to the title company, I mainly communicated with them and they were really fast as well at first American... So I believe it’s just hit or miss.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Home : SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/19/20
Offer accepted: 6/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/20
Passed ROFR: 7/30/20
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/20/20
Closing: 8/21/20
Deed recorded: 8/25/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/18/20
Points in account:

Contact showing yesterday.  Now to wait for points.


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Newbie here- is it normal for your title agent to be unreachable? I have a question about our contract and I've tried calling, I've tried email...it seems like it's a one-way communication. Our company is First American, if that helps.
> Thank you!


We used first American and I called our title person and she called back within a day.


----------



## Madmavis

So we closed on July 28th and still haven’t received our member emails from Disney. Our broker found out today it’s because the sellers who were supposed to take a trip 2 weeks ago rescheduled their trip to the end of this month. Our broker said they’re in breach of contract because it’s not their contract anymore to play around with the points. He said they will need to cancel their trip. My question is what happens to those points? Do we as the buyers get them?


----------



## E2ME2

Madmavis said:


> So we closed on July 28th and still haven’t received our member emails from Disney. Our broker found out today it’s because the sellers who were supposed to take a trip 2 weeks ago rescheduled their trip to the end of this month. Our broker said they’re in breach of contract because it’s not their contract anymore to play around with the points. He said they will need to cancel their trip. My question is what happens to those points? Do we as the buyers get them?


WOW - That's alarming!
I hope you get it sorted out in your favor.


----------



## soniam

Madmavis said:


> So we closed on July 28th and still haven’t received our member emails from Disney. Our broker found out today it’s because the sellers who were supposed to take a trip 2 weeks ago rescheduled their trip to the end of this month. Our broker said they’re in breach of contract because it’s not their contract anymore to play around with the points. He said they will need to cancel their trip. My question is what happens to those points? Do we as the buyers get them?



That's terrible. Some people are either clueless or greedy. Stay on top of everyone to make sure that you don't get hosed. Good luck!


----------



## Madmavis

E2ME2 said:


> WOW - That's alarming!
> I hope you get it sorted out in your favor.


Thank you. Me too!


----------



## Madmavis

soniam said:


> That's terrible. Some people are either clueless or greedy. Stay on top of everyone to make sure that you don't get hosed. Good luck!


Thank you! I think we deserve the points just for being jerked around.


----------



## RoseGold

My pending contract has a trip on it, so I actually read this in my contract (20$ a point or the buyer can cancel the whole contract).  I was going to make an offer for the points on it if they want to cancel and close early, but I decided to let it ride in case they cancel and it has nothing to do with me.

I'd threaten to cancel.  Then maybe they'll cancel the trip to avoid being on the hook for commissions because they are in breach.  They are liars and you deserve the points!

How is it even possible to monkey with it???    I guess they had to do this right around closing but before the title is registered?  I know the title company checks the points again at closing.  Maybe they did it after closing?  Maybe you can just call member services and cancel their trip for them.  That would be my first instinct.


----------



## Sandisw

Madmavis said:


> So we closed on July 28th and still haven’t received our member emails from Disney. Our broker found out today it’s because the sellers who were supposed to take a trip 2 weeks ago rescheduled their trip to the end of this month. Our broker said they’re in breach of contract because it’s not their contract anymore to play around with the points. He said they will need to cancel their trip. My question is what happens to those points? Do we as the buyers get them?



Correct...those points are your points right now since you have closed and they amended the terms and canceled the original trip.

Therefore, I’d contact MA asking they transfer the contract ASAP which will automatically cancel the trip.


----------



## Sandisw

RoseGold said:


> My pending contract has a trip on it, so I actually read this in my contract (20$ a point or the buyer can cancel the whole contract).  I was going to make an offer for the points on it if they want to cancel and close early, but I decided to let it ride in case they cancel and it has nothing to do with me.
> 
> I'd threaten to cancel.  Then maybe they'll cancel the trip to avoid being on the hook for commissions because they are in breach.  They are liars and you deserve the points!
> 
> How is it even possible to monkey with it???    I guess they had to do this right around closing but before the title is registered?  I know the title company checks the points again at closing.  Maybe they did it after closing?  Maybe you can just call member services and cancel their trip for them.  That would be my first instinct.



They can’t cancel.  The contract has already closed and deed recorded,  MA will need to simply transfer and it will cancel the trip automatically.


----------



## Madmavis

RoseGold said:


> My pending contract has a trip on it, so I actually read this in my contract (20$ a point or the buyer can cancel the whole contract).  I was going to make an offer for the points on it if they want to cancel and close early, but I decided to let it ride in case they cancel and it has nothing to do with me.
> 
> I'd threaten to cancel.  Then maybe they'll cancel the trip to avoid being on the hook for commissions because they are in breach.  They are liars and you deserve the points!
> 
> How is it even possible to monkey with it???    I guess they had to do this right around closing but before the title is registered?  I know the title company checks the points again at closing.  Maybe they did it after closing?  Maybe you can just call member services and cancel their trip for them.  That would be my first instinct.


I called member services yesterday thinking maybe I missed an email and they don’t have either me or my husband in the system so I don’t think that would work. I’ll keep that in mind though. I can always run it by my broker if need be.


----------



## Madmavis

macman123 said:


> I had one with Mason
> 
> ROFR passed June 30th
> Closing docs received July 16th.
> I cant see it taken 17 days or so just to send closing docs.





RoseGold said:


> My pending contract has a trip on it, so I actually read this in my contract (20$ a point or the buyer can cancel the whole contract).  I was going to make an offer for the points on it if they want to cancel and close early, but I decided to let it ride in case they cancel and it has nothing to do with me.
> 
> I'd threaten to cancel.  Then maybe they'll cancel the trip to avoid being on the hook for commissions because they are in breach.  They are liars and you deserve the points!
> 
> How is it even possible to monkey with it???    I guess they had to do this right around closing but before the title is registered?  I know the title company checks the points again at closing.  Maybe they did it after closing?  Maybe you can just call member services and cancel their trip for them.  That would be my first instinct.





Sandisw said:


> Correct...those points are your points right now since you have closed and they amended the terms and canceled the original trip.
> 
> Therefore, I’d contact MA asking they transfer the contract ASAP which will automatically cancel the trip.





Sandisw said:


> They can’t cancel.  The contract has already closed and deed recorded,  MA will need to simply transfer and it will cancel the trip automatically.


I don’t think I can cancel because we’re not showing in Disney’s system as members so I don’t have a member number for them to transfer the points too. Our broker reached out to their broker and last I heard the broker is still waiting to talk to them so they can be told to cancel the trip. Fingers crossed this goes easy and without any pushback from the sellers and we get the points.


----------



## Sandisw

Madmavis said:


> I don’t think I can cancel because we’re not showing in Disney’s system as members so I don’t have a member number for them to transfer the points too. Our broker reached out to their broker and last I heard the broker is still waiting to talk to them so they can be told to cancel the trip. Fingers crossed this goes easy and without any pushback from the sellers and we get the points.



Once MA transfer the contract to you from the other owner, it will disappear from them, including the trip,

So, they will no longer have it to use,  I would email MA and tell them time is of the essence foe all of this because what they are doing is not allowed.


----------



## HHISand

Home: BWV
Broker: www,*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/07/2020
Offer accepted: 07/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/08/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/12/2020
Closing docs received: 09/09/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 09/16/2020
Closing: 09/18/2020
Deed recorded: 09/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account

Yes, they told me the closing was on 9/18 and I checked Orange County filings and the deed was filed 9/17!


----------



## Madmavis

Sandisw said:


> Once MA transfer the contract to you from the other owner, it will disappear from them, including the trip,
> 
> So, they will no longer have it to use,  I would email MA and tell them time is of the essence foe all of this because what they are doing is not allowed.


But can they transfer if I’m not in the system? I would think without a member number there’s no where for the points to go.


----------



## Sandisw

Madmavis said:


> But can they transfer if I’m not in the system? I would think without a member number there’s no where for the points to go.



Membership administration is the one who transfer contracts once they are closed, The people on the phone you are calling is MS which can’t do anything until MA does its part. 

So, that is who you need to contact,  They May have put it on hold because they saw a reservation. You need to let them know you did not authorize it, closed back in July and therefore, it should be taken from the old owners and moved to you,

They are the ones that assign the number number etc,  Basically, even after the sale is complete, the contract stays in the account until MA moves it,

This is why some title companies don’t pay sellers right away because this allowed them to move the trip.


----------



## Madmavis

Sandisw said:


> Membership administration is the one who transfer contracts once they are closed, The people on the phone you are calling is MS which can’t do anything until MA does its part.
> 
> So, that is who you need to contact,  They May have put it on hold because they saw a reservation. You need to let them know you did not authorize it, closed back in July and therefore, it should be taken from the old owners and moved to you,
> They are the ones that assign the number number etc,  Basically, even after the sale is complete, the contract stays in the account until MA moves it,
> 
> This is why some title companies don’t pay sellers right away because this allowed them to move the trip.


Is member administration the 800-800-9800 number? I think I tried that extension yesterday and it said the department can only be reached by email and I’ve read on here of people emailing them and only getting a generic reply. Do you have a different number?


----------



## Sandisw

Madmavis said:


> Is member administration the 800-800-9800 number? I think I tried that extension yesterday and it said the department can only be reached by email and I’ve read on here of people emailing them and only getting a generic reply. Do you have a different number?



That is MS, and while there is an option to connect to them, they will tell you they are not accepting calls.

You can only email them as they do not have many workers back yet.  But, it’s still worth it in hopes they can get to it quickly, especially given the closing date,  Its been taking about 5 weeks to get transferred and you are way beyond that.


----------



## Madmavis

Sandisw said:


> That is MS, and while there is an option to connect to them, they will tell you they are not accepting calls.
> 
> You can only email them as they do not have many workers back yet.  But, it’s still worth it in hopes they can get to it quickly, especially given the closing date,  Its been taking about 5 weeks to get transferred and you are way beyond that.


Thank you. I’ll have to call back to get the email address.


----------



## LadybugsMum

And the points are in my account! 

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/23/2020
Offer accepted: 6/23/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/19/2020 (?)
Closing: 8/20/2020
Deed recorded: 08/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 09/17/2020 (24 days)
Points in account: 09/20/2020 (3 days)

89 days from offer to points in my account.


----------



## Deeleebaker

Madmavis said:


> Thank you. I’ll have to call back to get the email address.



wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


----------



## Madmavis

Deeleebaker said:


> wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


Thank you. I appreciate it!


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

At Hollywood Studios right now, just checked and our points are loaded! They were not loaded yet at 1 am today. We got banked 2019 points that expire in about 6 months, so happy to be able to start planning another trip to use them up.

Home: PVB
Broker: www.DVCStore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/23/20
Offer accepted: 6/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/20
Passed ROFR: 7/30/20
Closing docs received: 8/11/20
Closing docs returned: DocuSigned on 8/11/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/20/20
Closing: 08/21/20
Deed recorded: 08/24/20
Contract showing on membership: 09/17/20
Points in account: 9/20/20


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

LadybugsMum said:


> And the points are in my account!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/23/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/23/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
> Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: 8/19/2020 (?)
> Closing: 8/20/2020
> Deed recorded: 08/24/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 09/17/2020 (24 days)
> Points in account: 09/20/2020 (3 days)
> 
> 89 days from offer to points in my account.


Our timelines were very similar. Congrats!


----------



## LadybugsMum

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> At Hollywood Studios right now, just checked and our points at loaded! They were not loaded yet at 1 am today. We got banked 2019 points that expire in about 6 months, so happy to be able to start planning another trip to use them up.



I checked at 9ish this morning and they weren’t there, but they were there when I checked again at 12:30.


----------



## 3ZrWe

T-i-double-guh-er said:


> At Hollywood Studios right now, just checked and our points are loaded! They were not loaded yet at 1 am today. We got banked 2019 points that expire in about 6 months, so happy to be able to start planning another trip to use them up.
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.DVCStore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/23/20
> Offer accepted: 6/23/20
> Sent to ROFR: 6/25/20
> Passed ROFR: 7/30/20
> Closing docs received: 8/11/20
> Closing docs returned: DocuSigned on 8/11/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/20/20
> Closing: 08/21/20
> Deed recorded: 08/24/20
> Contract showing on membership: 09/17/20
> Points in account: 9/20/20


Congratulations!!  How exciting to be at Hollywood Studios today! How is Disney? How are the resorts? Do you feel safe?


----------



## Domique

Home: BLT
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 6/20/20
Offer accepted: 6/24/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/20
Passed ROFR: 7/29/20 (34 days)
Closing docs received: 8/7/20
Closing docs returned: 8/9/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/24/20
Closing: 8/24/20 (org scheduled to close 8/27/20)
Deed recorded: 8/25/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/18/20
Points in account: 9/20/20

Total days from offer to points loaded:  92

I cant believe the points on a Sunday! 
I'm glad it finally done... off to use up my expiring points!


----------



## timff18

FINALLY!  Points loaded yesterday afternoon and 4 trips booked by last night   96 days from sending to ROFR to points loaded into the (new) account!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS Inc.
Offer made: 6/15/20
Offer accepted: 6/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/17/20
Passed ROFR: 7/28/20
Closing docs received: 8/10/20
Closing docs returned: 8/18/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/14/20
Closing: 8/20/20
Deed recorded: 8/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/17/20
Points in account: 9/20/20


----------



## jwinky

I find it amusing to see I'm not the only one with two contracts pending.  Must be the add-on-itis kicking in full gear.
I was expecting the whole process to go 90-120 days, but very please that both went through under that timeline (especially before my banking deadline).  PVB was super fast.

Home: PVB
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS Inc.
Offer made: 7/7/2020
Offer accepted: 7/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/7/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/12/2020 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 8/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/19/2020 (all eSign)
Sellers closing docs returned: ???
Closing: 8/24/2020
Deed recorded: 8/25/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/18/2020
Points in account: 9/21/2020
*76 days *from offer to points

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Title Vacation
Offer made: 6/24/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/11/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/17/2020 (had to print and mail Fedex)
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/20/2020
Closing: 8/21/2020???
Deed recorded: 8/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/17/2020
Points in account: 9/20/2020
*88 days *from offer to points


----------



## Sandisw

The good news seems to be that points are getting loaded much faster without needing phone calls! Woohoo!


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:  FINALLY!!! the seller returned closing docs, and this contract closed today.  
Edited to add:  Deed is now recorded, and now it's the long wait for my contract to appear on my account.

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) -- Small Resale Contract #3
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 07/15/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 07/16/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 07/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/1/2020
Closing docs received: 09/4/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/4/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 09/20/2020
Closing: 09/21/2020
Deed recorded: 09/21/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 68 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 48 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 20 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account:


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)

In progress:
CCV Small Resale #2 - www.*************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 17 days to deed recorded, 69 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15, closed 9/10)
CCV Small Resale #3 - FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days to pass ROFR, 20 day from ROFR to closing, 68 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


----------



## wn01aa

Home: Polynesian
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/29/2020
Offer accepted: 6/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 8/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/12/2020
Selling closing docs returned: 8/19/2020
Closing: 8/21/2020
Deed recorded: 8/24/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/17/2020
Points in account: 9/20/2020

83 days from offer to points


----------



## chicagoshannon

Home : SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/19/20
Offer accepted: 6/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/20
Passed ROFR: 7/30/20
Closing docs received: 8/12/20
Closing docs returned: 8/12/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/20/20
Closing: 8/21/20
Deed recorded: 8/25/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/18/20
Points in account: 9/20/18

I actually didn't check yesterday but everyone else's points were loaded then so I'll go with that.  I booked our end of January trip a few minutes ago.  1 bedroom at BLT!  Very excited.  I really hope the Epcot monorail is up and running again by then!


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> The good news seems to be that points are getting loaded much faster without needing phone calls! Woohoo!



I think its about 3 days or so now which is really good.......


----------



## tweetykl

At what point do I call because I’m waiting for my account to be made?  To be honest, I wonder if I somehow missed the email.


----------



## macman123

tweetykl said:


> At what point do I call because I’m waiting for my account to be made?  To be honest, I wonder if I somehow missed the email.



I would say after 14 days.


----------



## Sandisw

tweetykl said:


> At what point do I call because I’m waiting for my account to be made?  To be honest, I wonder if I somehow missed the email.



It seems to still be taking a month from the deed recording to showing on the website and getting the email to get in with club I’d and activation code,

But, once it is loaded, the timeline is being sped up.  The only way to contact someone if you don’t even see the contract in your account,l,or new member and this is your first....is email to membership administration to check.


----------



## tweetykl

Sandisw said:


> It seems to still be taking a month from the deed recording to showing on the website and getting the email to get in with club I’d and activation code,
> 
> But, once it is loaded, the timeline is being sped up.  The only way to contact someone if you don’t even see the contract in your account,l,or new member and this is your first....is email to membership administration to check.



Thank you! It closed on the 26th of August.   I will wait a few days.


----------



## KaBoArCo

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: www.DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 07/17/2020
Offer Accepted: 07/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020
Estopple Received:
Closing Docs Received: 09/04/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 09/14/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closed:
Deed recorded:
Contract showing on membership:
Points showing on membership:


----------



## Naglejen

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Newbie here- is it normal for your title agent to be unreachable? I have a question about our contract and I've tried calling, I've tried email...it seems like it's a one-way communication. Our company is First American, if that helps.
> Thank you!



We have two in process, using TRCS, no such problem. Sorry you are going through that!


----------



## MBTigger

tweetykl said:


> At what point do I call because I’m waiting for my account to be made?  To be honest, I wonder if I somehow missed the email.



I am getting impatient as well. Thanks for verifying that I am supposed to get an email with details. I made the assumption that this would be so, but was starting to wonder if maybe there was something else I had to do...

MB


----------



## tweetykl

Got my email this morning!!!


----------



## tweetykl

Home: Grand Californian
Broker: Www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/28/20
Offer accepted: 6/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/20
Passed ROFR: 8/3/20
Closing docs received: 8/17/20
Closing docs returned: 8/17/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/24/20
Closing: 8/26/20
Deed recorded: 8/26/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/22/2020
Points in account:


----------



## kucanhead

All done! In the past week and a half, I've officially gone from 1 to 4 home resorts (also added direct Riv), and from 150 to 595 points.

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/11/2020
Offer accepted: 6/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 7/22/2020
Closing docs received: 7/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 7/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020 (approx)
Closing: 8/14/2020
Deed recorded: 8/14/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/11/2020
Points in account: 9/12/2020

Home: AUL
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Timeshare Title Inc
Offer made: 6/24/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/03/2020
Closing docs received: 8/13/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/13/2020 (arrived 8/18/2020)
Seller returned closing docs: 8/18/2020
Closing: 8/18/2020
Deed recorded: 8/20/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/16/2020
Points in account: 9/19/2020


----------



## UATahoe

Hope to soon be there. Made our first offer and got accepted. Now the waiting game.


----------



## Bluegoat

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www.fidelityresales..com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/30/2020
Offer accepted: 06/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/20/2020
Closing docs received: 8/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/19/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/26/2020
Closing: 8/27/2020
Deed recorded: 8/27/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/22/2020
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

kucanhead said:


> All done! In the past week and a half, I've officially gone from 1 to 4 home resorts (also added direct Riv), and from 150 to 595 points.
> 
> Home: VGC
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 6/11/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/13/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/22/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/27/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/27/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020 (approx)
> Closing: 8/14/2020
> Deed recorded: 8/14/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/11/2020
> Points in account: 9/12/2020
> 
> Home: AUL
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Timeshare Title Inc
> Offer made: 6/24/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/30/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/03/2020
> Closing docs received: 8/13/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/13/2020 (arrived 8/18/2020)
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/18/2020
> Closing: 8/18/2020
> Deed recorded: 8/20/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/16/2020
> Points in account: 9/19/2020


Awesome - Are you planning to greatly increase your number of trips, or duration of stay, or upgrade room selection?
OR - a combination of all 3 ??   We went from 210 Points (from 2010 to 2018) to 475 as of Feb. 2020, and I just bid on a small contract that will put us over 500, if it passes ROFR! 
Our motivaion is that I will be retired as of 1/1/21, and we plan to snowbird via DVC!
ET


----------



## jennf

Moving right along.... fingers crossed  the next step doesn’t take too long. There are 2018 points expiring on 11/30/20. Hoping to take a last minute trip. 

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/31/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/4/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/16/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 9/18/2020
Closing: 9/22/2020
Deed recorded: 9/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Kickstart

Updating... Deed was recorded today!

Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/25/2020
Offer accepted: 7/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/11/2020
Closing docs received: 9/15/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 9/23/2020 ?
Deed recorded: 9/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## CarpeDream71

Another step down and now just the points to go...  But TODAY, I am officially a DVC Member!! 

Home: Villas at Grand Floridian
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: www.firstam.com
Offer made: 06/10/2020
Offer accepted: 06/10/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/29/2020
Closing docs received:  08/12/2020
Closing docs returned:  08/27/2020 (returned as soon as title co. answered a question I had)
Seller returned closing docs:  ?
Closing:  09/23/2020
Deed recorded:  09/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 105 days and counting...
Offer Sent to ROFR: 7 days
Sent to passing ROFR: 42 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 56 days 
Closing to Points in Account: 1 day and COUNTING!!!!!


----------



## tweetykl

kucanhead said:


> All done! In the past week and a half, I've officially gone from 1 to 4 home resorts (also added direct Riv), and from 150 to 595 points.
> 
> Home: VGC
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 6/11/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/13/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/22/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/27/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/27/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 8/12/2020 (approx)
> Closing: 8/14/2020
> Deed recorded: 8/14/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/11/2020
> Points in account: 9/12/2020



how did you find out when the deed was recorded for VGC?


----------



## Lorana

tweetykl said:


> how did you find out when the deed was recorded for VGC?


https://cr.ocgov.com/recorderworks/
On a complete aside, I'm amused that the name of the county is the same in both FL and CA (Orange County).


----------



## sbarisch

Would someone be able to answer a quick question for me? At what point in the resale purchase process is final payment made? I've passed ROFR and am awaiting estoppel and closing docs. I've asked my broker when I would need to have final payment arranged (not financing), but they haven't answered me. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

sbarisch said:


> Would someone be able to answer a quick question for me? At what point in the resale purchase process is final payment made? I've passed ROFR and am awaiting estoppel and closing docs. I've asked my broker when I would need to have final payment arranged (not financing), but they haven't answered me.
> 
> Thank you!!!


The final payment will be outlined in your closing papers and you send it in at that time.


----------



## sbarisch

ABE4DISNEY said:


> The final payment will be outlined in your closing papers and you send it in at that time.


Thank you!! I just like to know the process, so I can be prepared. Appreciate the prompt response


----------



## Lorana

sbarisch said:


> Thank you!! I just like to know the process, so I can be prepared. Appreciate the prompt response


Your final payment is due when you receive your closing docs.  However, my advice is to sign your papers, return them to the closing/title company, and advise them to let you know when the seller returns THEIR documents, and you will send final payment at that time.

I recommend this because I've had more than one situation where the seller took more than two weeks to return closing docs, and in one situation where they took a month.  I'd rather have that money earning some interest than to send it off too soon.  Especially if you are wiring the money over, this doesn't delay closing - or if it does, only by a day - as you wire the money over same day you receive notice that seller's closing docs were received.


----------



## sbarisch

Lorana said:


> Your final payment is due when you receive your closing docs.  However, my advice is to sign your papers, return them to the closing/title company, and advise them to let you know when the seller returns THEIR documents, and you will send final payment at that time.
> 
> I recommend this because I've had more than one situation where the seller took more than two weeks to return closing docs, and in one situation where they took a month.  I'd rather have that money earning some interest than to send it off too soon.  Especially if you are wiring the money over, this doesn't delay closing - or if it does, only by a day - as you wire the money over same day you receive notice that seller's closing docs were received.


Great idea. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19 said:


> Home : Anima Kingdom
> Broker: www.Fidelity.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/4/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/4/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/5/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/20/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/24/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/28/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: Canadian sellers trying to find notary (not returned yet?)
> Finally received sellers docs: 8/28/2020
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: 9/1/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/24/2020
> Points in account:


Email received and contract showing on membership!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> UPDATED:  Seller Returned Closing Docs, and I made final payment. Now waiting on closing/deed recorded.
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 07/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/15/2020 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020 (0 day)
> Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020 (40 days)
> Closing docs received:  09/01/2020  (8 days)
> Closing docs returned:  09/03/2020  (2 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 09/09/2020  (8 days)
> Closing:  09/10/2020 (1 day)
> Deed recorded:  09/10/2020 (0 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 58 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 17 days
> Closing to Points in Account:  0 days and counting...
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
> 
> In progress:
> CCV Small Resale #2 - www.*************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 17 days to deed recorded, 58 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15, closed 9/10)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days to pass ROFR, 57 total days so far, waiting for seller to return closing docs (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21)


Uuuugh, I'm sooooo impatient.  I know it's only been 2 weeks since my deed was recorded, but I want my contract in my account already, LOL.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Lorana said:


> Uuuugh, I'm sooooo impatient.  I know it's only been 2 weeks since my deed was recorded, but I want my contract in my account already, LOL.



I'm right with you!


----------



## Deeleebaker

Lorana said:


> Uuuugh, I'm sooooo impatient.  I know it's only been 2 weeks since my deed was recorded, but I want my contract in my account already, LOL.



Only thing worse than that wait is the one for points to show up.


----------



## Lorana

Deeleebaker said:


> Only thing worse than that wait is the one for points to show up.


Right?!  ...sigh.  I feel so SPOILED when everything was done in under 50 days from offer to points!


----------



## zianha

It's almost 4 weeks waiting on the seller to return documents. The broker and/or title company hasn't heard anything from them still so I'm hoping they're ok, but also, I'm hoping to get my contract closed on time next week.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

zianha said:


> It's almost 4 weeks waiting on the seller to return documents. The broker and/or title company hasn't heard anything from them still so I'm hoping they're ok, but also, I'm hoping to get my contract closed on time next week.


Just went through this a couple weeks ago--it was super frustrating. However, once they did send in the closing docs it was closed within 3 days.  Hopefully your broker will rush it through!


----------



## soniam

Lorana said:


> On a complete aside, I'm amused that the name of the county is the same in both FL and CA (Orange County).



Well, they were both built on what was previously orange groves (and swamp in FL). I guess they just named the counties that because of all of the groves.


----------



## MBTigger

zianha said:


> It's almost 4 weeks waiting on the seller to return documents. The broker and/or title company hasn't heard anything from them still so I'm hoping they're ok, but also, I'm hoping to get my contract closed on time next week.


I had the same problem, and finally closed right at the 90 day mark specified on the contract. The sellers had difficulty completing the paperwork in a timely fashion, proving once again that if it was not for the last minute nothing would get done.


----------



## Ruttangel

Bambi19 said:


> Email received and contract showing on membership!


That’s the longest I’ve seen, 9 years between offer and passing ROFR


----------



## Llama mama

I got the notice yesterday!! We passed FROR in 29 days. They are getting quicker.

Does the buyer Closing paperwork need a notary?


----------



## Bambi19

Ruttangel said:


> That’s the longest I’ve seen, 9 years between offer and passing ROFR


Oh my gosh I did not notice that till you said something! Fixed!


----------



## Bambi19

Ruttangel said:


> That’s the longest I’ve seen, 9 years between offer and passing ROFR


but I do have to say (yet again) that the wait for the sellers to return the closing documents was one of the longest of my life


----------



## zianha

Llama mama said:


> I got the notice yesterday!! We passed FROR in 29 days. They are getting quicker.
> 
> Does the buyer Closing paperwork need a notary?



Congrats! And I had to get a notary for my closing documents, I'm a first timer, but I'd think that all the resale closing documents would be the same as far as needing a notary.


----------



## Sandisw

zianha said:


> Congrats! And I had to get a notary for my closing documents, I'm a first timer, but I'd think that all the resale closing documents would be the same as far as needing a notary.



I just closed on a resale in July and did not have to notarize. I have only ever had to get things notarized  as a seller, never as A buyer, and I have bought quite a few.

Wonder if it is the title company?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Llama mama said:


> I got the notice yesterday!! We passed FROR in 29 days. They are getting quicker.
> 
> Does the buyer Closing paperwork need a notary?



I did as a buyer since I was financing the purchase. If you are paying cash, you shouldn't need anything notarized.


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Happy Friday All!!!

Just an update on mine

Home: SSR
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
Offer made: 7/09/20
Offer accepted: 7/09/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/14/20
Passes ROFR: 8/20/20
Closing docs received: 9/16/20
Closing docs returned: 9/16/10
Wired Closing proceeds: 9/17/20
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract showing on membership: TBD
points in account: TBD

As you can see, moving a a snails pace! The contract says closing must occur by 10/10 so hopefully seller returns closing docs soon! Lucky if I have these points by December at this point!!

Anyway, hope you are all having better luck with total turn time!!. have a nice weekend


----------



## KaBoArCo

While waiting to close on BLT we ended up purchasing AKV direct.  So excited to be new DVC members.  Hopefully the resale points are added soon so we can plan our first DVC split stay Sept 2021!

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 07/17/2020
Offer Accepted: 07/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020
Closing Docs Received: 09/04/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 09/14/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24/2020
Closed: 9/25/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract showing on membership:
Points showing on membership:


----------



## zianha

Sandisw said:


> I just closed on a resale in July and did not have to notarize. I have only ever had to get things notarized  as a seller, never as A buyer, and I have bought quite a few.
> 
> Wonder if it is the title company?


Ahhhh, looks like it's only if someone finances the contract (and I did). Makes sense!


----------



## zianha

Finally closed today! Just got the email! I needed this good news today! 

Home : OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/13/20
Offer accepted: 7/13/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/25/20
Closing docs received: 8/27/20
Closing docs returned: 8/29/20
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24/20 (maybe?)
Closing: 9/25/20
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Bambi19

Bambi19 said:


> Home : Anima Kingdom
> Broker: www.Fidelity.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/4/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/4/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/5/2020
> Passed ROFR: 7/20/2020
> Closing docs received: 7/24/2020
> Closing docs returned: 7/28/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: Canadian sellers trying to find notary (not returned yet?)
> Finally received sellers docs: 8/28/2020
> Closing: ?
> Deed recorded: 9/1/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/24/2020
> Points in account: 9/25/2020 (I called MS and they added them (took about 30 minutes on the phone) because I had points expiring and there was an opening at Poly that I wanted to grab).
> But it’s done!!
> Total of 113 days from offer made to points in account.



I couldn’t wait three more days!!
There was total of 113 days from offer made to points in account.

I’m just really happy and I was able to use the expiring points that had been banked from 2018!


----------



## Jon84

Home: Vero Beach Resort
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 7/21/2020
Offer accepted: 07/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/01/2020
Closing docs received: 09/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs:09/15/2020
Closing: 09/16/2020
Deed recorded:09/16/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Deed was recorded quickly, just waiting on Disney for a membership account!!

anyone know if this will be emailed or mailed?!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Jon84 said:


> anyone know if this will be emailed or mailed?!



You should get an email.


----------



## PurdueTodd

MBTigger said:


> I had the same problem, and finally closed right at the 90 day mark specified on the contract. The sellers had difficulty completing the paperwork in a timely fashion, proving once again that if it was not for the last minute nothing would get done.


So the seller has 90 days to sign closing documents?? I am waiting for the seller to sign, it’s only been two weeks since we received documents. The frustration for me is that I received the documents, signed and wired the money the next day, and crickets is all hearing from the seller. I’m getting the feeling they are getting nervous and having second thoughts.


----------



## Sandisw

PurdueTodd said:


> So the seller has 90 days to sign closing documents?? I am waiting for the seller to sign, it’s only been two weeks since we received documents. The frustration for me is that I received the documents, signed and wired the money the next day, and crickets is all hearing from the seller. I’m getting the feeling they are getting nervous and having second thoughts.



I think they meant the 90 days the contract listed for a closing date. Once you pass that, as a buyer, you can technically ask to be released from the contract and get your money back.


----------



## MBTigger

PurdueTodd said:


> So the seller has 90 days to sign closing documents?? I am waiting for the seller to sign, it’s only been two weeks since we received documents. The frustration for me is that I received the documents, signed and wired the money the next day, and crickets is all hearing from the seller. I’m getting the feeling they are getting nervous and having second thoughts.


My contract with www.Fidelityresales.com specified closing within 90 days of the agreement being signed.  I was assuming after 90 days I could call the contract void if I wanted to and start looking somewhere else. I was willing to give the sellers a few days grace, but we closed right at the 90 day mark,  I reminded my broker a few times that 90 days was specified in the contract and was wondering what options I have if the terms of the contract were broken. I think they knew there was a chance of me bowing out if this did not happen by 90 days....

P.S. With a handle like "PurdueTodd",  I think we were possibly on the same campus at different times I went to Grad School in West Lafayette in the 90's...


----------



## Madmavis

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 05/14/20
Offer accepted: 05/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 05/15/20
Passes ROFR: 06/24/20
Closing docs received: 07/16/20
Closing docs returned: 07/18/20
Closing: 07/28/20
Deed recorded: 07/29/20
Contract showing on membership: 09/25/20
points in account: 09/25/20

I had a delay in receiving my member number and points due to the sellers rescheduling their trip and not telling anyone. I received my member number and points on the same day because of it. So glad the process is finally over. For this contract anyway. I have another I’m going through ROFR right now. I swear I’m done after that one!


----------



## E2ME2

Madmavis said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 05/14/20
> Offer accepted: 05/14/20
> Sent to ROFR: 05/15/20
> Passes ROFR: 06/24/20
> Closing docs received: 07/16/20
> Closing docs returned: 07/18/20
> Closing: 07/28/20
> Deed recorded: 07/29/20
> Contract showing on membership: 09/25/20
> points in account: 09/25/20
> 
> I had a delay in receiving my member number and points due to the sellers rescheduling their trip and not telling anyone. I received my member number and points on the same day because of it. So glad the process is finally over. For this contract anyway. I have another I’m going through ROFR right now. I swear I’m done after that one!


I'm willing to bet you're not done...
We're never done with addonitis!


----------



## CarpeDream71

Madmavis said:


> So we closed on July 28th and still haven’t received our member emails from Disney. Our broker found out today it’s because the sellers who were supposed to take a trip 2 weeks ago rescheduled their trip to the end of this month. Our broker said they’re in breach of contract because it’s not their contract anymore to play around with the points. He said they will need to cancel their trip. My question is what happens to those points? Do we as the buyers get them?


Ask your agent and check your contract, but if they dip into the points you have contracted for, they should owe you $19-$20 per point.  If they used the same number of points they were going to use for the scheduled trip and just went two weeks later, I think your remedy is you can get out the contract (if you even want to), but unfortunately, you may not be entitled to points that you haven't contracted for...  It seems it would be nice for your trouble, and they certainly shouldn't have messed with a DVC under contract, but if you still want the contract, I think you may have to grit your teeth and let it go...But check with your agent just in case!


----------



## Madmavis

E2ME2 said:


> I'm willing to bet you're not done...
> We're never done with addonitis!


I have to be. My wallet won’t support that addiction


----------



## Madmavis

CarpeDream71 said:


> Ask your agent and check your contract, but if they dip into the points you have contracted for, they should owe you $19-$20 per point.  If they used the same number of points they were going to use for the scheduled trip and just went two weeks later, I think your remedy is you can get out the contract (if you even want to), but unfortunately, you may not be entitled to points that you haven't contracted for...  It seems it would be nice for your trouble, and they certainly shouldn't have messed with a DVC under contract, but if you still want the contract, I think you may have to grit your teeth and let it go...But check with your agent just in case!


We had already closed on the contract. No worries though. My broker worked some pixie dust and got our member number and points loaded on Friday. We already booked our welcome home trip!


----------



## tweetykl

And that’s a wrap.  Now we need to start planning.

Home: Grand Californian
Broker: Www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/28/20
Offer accepted: 6/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 6/29/20
Passed ROFR: 8/3/20
Closing docs received: 8/17/20
Closing docs returned: 8/17/20
Seller returned closing docs: 8/24/20
Closing: 8/26/20
Deed recorded: 8/26/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/22/2020
Points in account: 9/28/2020


----------



## HockeyMomNH

We closed on our SSR contract yesterday.  I was surprised at how quickly that happened considering how long the ROFR process took.  I expected to be waiting a lot longer.  Not complaining though. 

I'm in no rush for these points, our UY is Dec and there are no banked points involved so we have plenty of time.

ETA: Our deed was recorded yesterday too, so now we are just waiting on Disney.


----------



## E2ME2

E2ME2 said:


> Okay - I'm back in the hunt again!
> I couldn't resist picking up some BCV points with my existing Use Year.
> All of my current points are at SSR, so this is "new territory" for me.
> Even if we only use them every 2nd or 3rd year, it will be a nice addition.
> Here goes:
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: FATC
> Offer made: 9/9/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
> Passed ROFR:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Fingers/Legs/Toes/Eyes-Crossed !



It's only been 12 Days since this was sent to ROFR, and I know it's been taking 4-6 weeks on average.
I try to occupy my mind with other things, and not count every day, but I wind up using that time to look at other resale listings!  
What is wrong with me !??


----------



## Naglejen

Does anyone have any insight about what sort of thing could hold up estoppel? ROFR was waived on 9/12, we made a small change to the agreement on 9/15 (seller changed a reservation, so points changed a bit)...but now it’s two weeks later, and as of this morning, no estoppel.


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> It's only been 12 Days since this was sent to ROFR, and I know it's been taking 4-6 weeks on average.
> I try to occupy my mind with other things, and not count every day, but I wind up using that time to look at other resale listings!
> What is wrong with me !??


Be careful!!  That's how addonitis gets you (because it got me!)...


----------



## Naglejen

Naglejen said:


> Does anyone have any insight about what sort of thing could hold up estoppel? ROFR was waived on 9/12, we made a small change to the agreement on 9/15 (seller changed a reservation, so points changed a bit)...but now it’s two weeks later, and as of this morning, no estoppel.



Oh, I forgot to post the actual timeline! 
Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 7/28/20
Offer accepted: 7/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/20
Passed ROFR: 9/12/20
Addendum signed: 9/15/20 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Lorana said:


> Be careful!!  That's how addonitis gets you (because it got me!)...



Me too. I started with 555 points. Ended up with 1000 !


----------



## BigThunderMike

Excited to receive our membership email this morning. I wasn’t expecting it until next week at the earliest. Seems like things are speeding up. 21 days from closing to get the email. Just need the points to show up now.

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/16/2020
Offer accepted: 7/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/25/2020
Closing docs received: 9/1/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/4/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 9/8/2020
Deed recorded: 9/9/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/29/2020
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 76 days and counting
offer to ROFR: 41 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 15 days
Closing to showing on membership: 21 days
Closing to Points in Account:

sorry, still having problems with it allowing me to post with the link of the broker.


----------



## kerrylacherry

E2ME2 said:


> It's only been 12 Days since this was sent to ROFR, and I know it's been taking 4-6 weeks on average.
> I try to occupy my mind with other things, and not count every day, but I wind up using that time to look at other resale listings!
> What is wrong with me !??



 I've been doing the same! It's especially dangerous when I find listings with a matching use year and a decent list price, it's too easy to think about putting in another offer


----------



## Lorana

BigThunderMike said:


> Excited to receive our membership email this morning. I wasn’t expecting it until next week at the earliest. Seems like things are speeding up. 21 days from closing to get the email. Just need the points to show up now.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/16/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 9/1/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/4/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 9/8/2020
> Deed recorded: 9/9/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/29/2020
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 76 days and counting
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 15 days
> Closing to showing on membership: 21 days
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> sorry, still having problems with it allowing me to post with the link of the broker.


Congrats!!

And this gives me hope that maybe I'll see my CCV 50-point contract on my account soon.  (Deed was recorded on 9/10.)


----------



## Liquidice

BigThunderMike said:


> Excited to receive our membership email this morning. I wasn’t expecting it until next week at the earliest. Seems like things are speeding up. 21 days from closing to get the email. Just need the points to show up now.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/16/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 9/1/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/4/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 9/8/2020
> Deed recorded: 9/9/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/29/2020
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 76 days and counting
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 15 days
> Closing to showing on membership: 21 days
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> sorry, still having problems with it allowing me to post with the link of the broker.



Nice, I closed on 9/10 (deed was recorded the same day).  Hoping maybe I will see my contract soon too!


----------



## Daisybell911

BigThunderMike said:


> Excited to receive our membership email this morning. I wasn’t expecting it until next week at the earliest. Seems like things are speeding up. 21 days from closing to get the email. Just need the points to show up now.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/16/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 9/1/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/4/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 9/8/2020
> Deed recorded: 9/9/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/29/2020
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 76 days and counting
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 15 days
> Closing to showing on membership: 21 days
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> sorry, still having problems with it allowing me to post with the link of the broker.


WOW!  20 days for the contract to be added?  Thats fantastic!!!


----------



## Daisybell911

Add me to the hopeful train.  I closed on 9/15.  Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Washfamily

Home: AKL
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/8/2020
Offer accepted: 7/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/19/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/27/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/1/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/31/2020
Closing: 9/2/2020 (56 days)
Deed recorded: 9/3/2020 (57 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/26/2020 (23 days from Deed)
Points in account:

Almost there....


----------



## Hawkeyegirls

Could someone give me a general timeline of what all my next steps will be?  I returned my closing documents and wired my money last Wednesday and they confirmed that they received.  What are all my next steps that I will be waiting for and will they update me with each one?  What has been the general timeframe currently.  Thanks!


----------



## PurdueTodd

Hawkeyegirls said:


> Could someone give me a general timeline of what all my next steps will be?  I returned my closing documents and wired my money last Wednesday and they confirmed that they received.  What are all my next steps that I will be waiting for and will they update me with each one?  What has been the general timeframe currently.  Thanks!


I’m currently waiting as well. I was told 4-5 weeks for points to be in my dashboard. This was after closing was recorded.


----------



## Brittni Bouse

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Company
Offer made: 9/26/20
Offer accepted: 9/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/29/20
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Passed ROFR 9/14, still waiting on closing docs...it’s been 15 days, getting antsy! This seems long compared to most other contract?


----------



## helenk

My turn,
Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet, Esq.
Offer made: 7/28/2020
Offer accepted: 7/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
Closing: 9/28/2020
Deed Recorded: 9/29/2020
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account: 
I am a current member so I am hoping the points will load quickly. I don't have a trip that needs to be booked yet, but I just want to see the points in my account.


----------



## MBTigger

BigThunderMike said:


> Excited to receive our membership email this morning. I wasn’t expecting it until next week at the earliest. Seems like things are speeding up. 21 days from closing to get the email. Just need the points to show up now.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/16/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/25/2020
> Closing docs received: 9/1/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/4/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 9/8/2020
> Deed recorded: 9/9/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/29/2020
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 76 days and counting
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 15 days
> Closing to showing on membership: 21 days
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> sorry, still having problems with it allowing me to post with the link of the broker.


SO CLOSE to my dates?  When will  I see my contract?


----------



## Lorana

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Passed ROFR 9/14, still waiting on closing docs...it’s been 15 days, getting antsy! This seems long compared to most other contract?


I’ve had Estoppel - which Disney needs to complete to title company for closing docs to be done - take as little as a couple days to (more recently) 4 weeks. So it’s long but not completely unusual during this time.


----------



## Liquidice

For those asking how long it takes for the contract to show up - I've been waiting 20 days so far and no contract yet.  I closed and my deed was recorded on 9/10/20.  Hopeful it shows up in the next 10 days or so!  It seems to take about a month, but some have been seeing it show up in less time recently.


----------



## Hawkeyegirls

PurdueTodd said:


> I’m currently waiting as well. I was told 4-5 weeks for points to be in my dashboard. This was after closing was recorded.


Did you get a notification of some kind that closing was processed?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Liquidice said:


> For those asking how long it takes for the contract to show up - I've been waiting 20 days so far and no contract yet.  I closed and my deed was recorded on 9/10/20.  Hopeful it shows up in the next 10 days or so!  It seems to take about a month, but some have been seeing it show up in less time recently.


I'm on the same timeline as you (9/10).  My last contract took 30 days(about a month ago),  but I'm hopeful like you are that it will be faster this time.  Waiting on a  9/16 as well.


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/26/2020
Offer accepted: 8/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/28/2020 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/29/2020 (32 days)
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

So excited to have an entry on this thread! 

Wishing short waits for everyone!


----------



## Bluegoat

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: fidelityresales..com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/30/2020
Offer accepted: 06/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/20/2020
Closing docs received: 8/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/19/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 8/26/2020
Closing: 8/27/2020
Deed recorded: 8/27/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/22/2020
Points in account: 9/30/2020

A mere 123 days from offer to points being loaded. I just started looking to add-on already but must planning first trip as a DVC Member is priority #1.


----------



## jamier2

Hone: Poly
Broker:  https://www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 05/10/2020
Offer Accepted: 05/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/30/2020
Estopple Received: ??
Closing Docs Received: 08/04/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 08/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closed: 08/21/2020
Deed recorded: 08/21/2020
Contract showing on membership: 09/29/2020
Points showing on membership: still waiting


----------



## Lorana

Liquidice said:


> For those asking how long it takes for the contract to show up - I've been waiting 20 days so far and no contract yet.  I closed and my deed was recorded on 9/10/20.  Hopeful it shows up in the next 10 days or so!  It seems to take about a month, but some have been seeing it show up in less time recently.


I'm right there with you!  Also closed and deed recorded on 9/10, and still waiting for it to show.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
Closing docs received: 8/14/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/14/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 8/31/2020
Deed recorded: 9/1/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/25/20
Points in account: 10/4/2020

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/17/2020
Offer accepted: 6/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/19/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/15/2020
Closing docs received: 8/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/24/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 9/3/2020
Deed recorded: 9/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/30/2020
Points in account:


----------



## sbarisch

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/16/2020
Offer accepted: 8/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Clearly I have not been waiting nearly as long as many have, but I'm impatient!! 

*edited to fix the broker website


----------



## Liquidice

Woohoo! One more step to completion!!!!

Home: BCV
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
Offer made: 7/8/2020
Offer accepted: 7/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020 (7 days)
Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020 (40 days)
Estoppel Received: 8/27/2020 (3 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020 (electronic signature)
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/2020 (6 days)
Closing: 9/10/20 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 9/10/20 (0 days - showed up the same day on the comptroller website!)
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/30/20 (20 days)
Points in account:

Total duration to this point: 84 days


----------



## Liquidice

When you got your ROFR Waiver, did you receive any actual paperwork from the Broker?  I didn't get anything other than an email.  There are reports that the ROFR Waiver wording changed on August 11th, 2020 and I want to know what it says... I emailed my broker but they haven't responded yet.  My ROFR was on 8/24/2020, so I would fall under the new ROFR wording I assume.


----------



## LilyJC

Hawkeyegirls said:


> Did you get a notification of some kind that closing was processed?



You will typically hear from the title company agent handling your account.  You may still be waiting for sellers to return their closing docs which can take weeks. Feel free to reach out to the title company to see what’s going on, and then if you have a Florida resort, you can check for deed closing at:

https://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/


----------



## twilightzone81

Liquidice said:


> When you got your ROFR Waiver, did you receive any actual paperwork from the Broker?  I didn't get anything other than an email.  There are reports that the ROFR Waiver wording changed on August 11th, 2020 and I want to know what it says... I emailed my broker but they haven't responded yet.  My ROFR was on 8/24/2020, so I would fall under the new ROFR wording I assume.


Rumour has is Riviera may now be included for resale contracts...watch this space!


----------



## twilightzone81

Is the length of time from Deed to membership email usually longer for brand new member?


----------



## Liquidice

twilightzone81 said:


> Rumour has is Riviera may now be included for resale contracts...watch this space!



Yeah I posted that on DVCFan on FB   That is why I want to see my ROFR Waiver paperwork, I passed on 8/24/20, so I would be included in the "new wording".  I posted it here on disboards too in the rumor forum with all of the details I have currently.


----------



## twilightzone81

Liquidice said:


> Yeah I posted that on DVCFan on FB   That is why I want to see my ROFR Waiver paperwork, I passed on 8/24/20, so I would be included in the "new wording".  I posted it here on disboards too in the rumor forum with all of the details I have currently.


I’m a 24th August ROFR ‘passer’ too. It’s all very interesting!!

Is this the wording that has changed?

My waiver paperwork states:
“Resale contracts purchased for the existing 16 Disney Vacation Club Resorts will only be able to exchange Points into those 16 Disney Vacation Club Resorts.”

The documents I signed on offer state:
“Resale contracts purchased for the existing 14 Disney Vacation Club Resorts will only be able to exchange Points into those 14 Resorts.”


----------



## Liquidice

I just got my waiver paperwork, and the wording you posted is the change.  16 resorts instead of 14.  What are the extra 2 resorts?  I am assuming Riviera is one ... it specifically says not reflections.  Could the DVC Tower in California be the other?  I don't actually know.


----------



## Ruttangel

Liquidice said:


> I just got my waiver paperwork, and the wording you posted is the change.  16 resorts instead of 14.  What are the extra 2 resorts?  I am assuming Riviera is one ... it specifically says not reflections.  Could the DVC Tower in California be the other?  I don't actually know.


It’s AKVK and AKVJ split as two resorts


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:  Contract appeared today!!  Now just waiting on points.

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/14/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020 (0 day)
Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020 (40 days)
Closing docs received:  09/01/2020  (8 days)
Closing docs returned:  09/03/2020  (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 09/09/2020  (8 days)
Closing:  09/10/2020 (1 day)
Deed recorded:  09/10/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:  09/30/2020 (20 days)
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 78 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 41 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 17 days
Closing to Points in Account:  20 days and counting...

******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)

In progress:
CCV Small Resale #2 - www.*************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 17 days to deed recorded, 20 days to contract appearing, 78 total days so far, waiting for points (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15, closed 9/10, contract appearing 9/20)
CCV Small Resale #3 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days to pass ROFR, 20 days to close (due to seller taking 20 days), 77 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21, closed 9/21)
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 25 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 13 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 10 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


----------



## LadybugsMum

@Lorana, how many do you have left?


----------



## Lorana

LadybugsMum said:


> @Lorana, how many do you have left?


I know, I know, I have a problem!  We just picked up some good small contracts when we were able to get some good deals.  Honestly, if the VGCs had come along sooner, I would not have picked up that 50-point SSR and 50-point HHI!

I have (embarrassed to say) 5 currently in the works right now.  2 small CCV contracts that have closed; one just showed up in my account today and the other still not in my account.  And then the SSR, HHI, and VGC (the VGC is 2 contracts, but they were submitted together under one contract in order to bundle closing costs so I didn't need to pay closing twice).  I did debate whether it was worth losing my deposits to back out of the SSR and HHI and we decided no for now, that we'd rather take them and the decide if we want to flip all our SSR and HHI in a couple of years.


----------



## HMfan82

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/12/20
Offer accepted: 7/12/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/14/20
Passed ROFR: 8/18/20
Closing docs received: 9/1/20
Closing docs returned: 9/4/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/20
Closing: 9/8/20
Deed recorded: 9/10/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/30/20
Points in account

I’m just waiting on the points to load so I can start booking our first DVC stay. I was expecting at least another week for the transfer to finish but I just got both emails from Disney this afternoon within minutes of each other with my ID and my activation code.


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/16/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/18/2020
Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed Recorded: 
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

Hawkeyegirls said:


> Could someone give me a general timeline of what all my next steps will be?  I returned my closing documents and wired my money last Wednesday and they confirmed that they received.  What are all my next steps that I will be waiting for and will they update me with each one?  What has been the general timeframe currently.  Thanks!


Next steps - look at the post immediately above yours - and see all the key steps formatted. I've seen resale go through all of those steps in less than 60 days, and I've seen it take longer than 90 days, but I would use 90 as a heuristic. 
Here - I cut/pasted from another post. You can copy & fill in the blanks.......

Offer made: 
Offer accepted: 
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR:
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## JavaDuck

home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 9/22/20
Offer accepted: 9/22/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/30/20
Passed ROFR:
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## twilightzone81

HMfan82 said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/12/20
> Offer accepted: 7/12/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/14/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/18/20
> Closing docs received: 9/1/20
> Closing docs returned: 9/4/20
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/20
> Closing: 9/8/20
> Deed recorded: 9/10/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/30/20
> Points in account
> 
> I’m just waiting on the points to load so I can start booking our first DVC stay. I was expecting at least another week for the transfer to finish but I just got both emails from Disney this afternoon within minutes of each other with my ID and my activation code.



Ooh you're a brand new DVC member? I am too so it's exciting to see a deed date of September 10th - mine was recorded September 11th. I won't be refreshing my emails all day though.... honest....


----------



## Jon84

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 08/13/2020
Offer accepted: 08/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received: 09/29/30
Closing docs returned:09/29/30
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## IsamarV14

Home: Vero Beach
Broker: Fidelity resales
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 8/14/2020
Offer accepted: 8/21/2020 (7 days)
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/24/2020 (31 days)
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Currently waiting on estoppel. It's only been a week since waiting but getting impatient, as it is our first contract lol I've been seeing waits of a month in some posts. Anyone seeing anything faster?


----------



## MBTigger

Finally got my account email . When points are loaded I will update and summarize


----------



## Jon84

MBTigger said:


> Finally got my account email . When points are loaded I will update and summarize


Congrats! How long did it take?!


----------



## twilightzone81

Exciting - first time logging in to see the 'Welcome Home' message ☺

Home: SSR
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS inc
Offer made: 7/16/20
Offer accepted: 7/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/24/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/20
Closing docs returned: 9/3/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/20 (approx)
Closing: 9/11/20
Deed recorded: 9/11/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/1/20
Points in account:


----------



## Daisybell911

Liquidice said:


> Woohoo! One more step to completion!!!!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
> Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
> Offer made: 7/8/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/8/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020 (7 days)
> Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020 (40 days)
> Estoppel Received: 8/27/2020 (3 days)
> Closing docs received: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
> Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020 (electronic signature)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/2020 (6 days)
> Closing: 9/10/20 (2 days)
> Deed recorded: 9/10/20 (0 days - showed up the same day on the comptroller website!)
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/30/20 (20 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Total duration to this point: 84 days


 You are giving me all the hope!!!


----------



## MBTigger

Jon84 said:


> Congrats! How long did it take?!


I closed on 9/5. Once I get points I will updte all my info one last time.


----------



## rsn8or

Home: PVB
Broker: www.***************.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/12/20
Offer accepted: 9/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/20
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Jessi10722

Home: AUL
Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation
Offer made: 6/25/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/26/20220
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
Closing docs received: 08/20/20
Closing docs returned: 08/25/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded: 09/15/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/01/2020
Points in account: Waiting

First time member. Received our Welcome Email today  When points pop up, I’ll update!


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/16/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/18/2020
Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 10/01/2020
Deed Recorded:
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Rustygirl84

Anyone who received their email from last week get their points loaded yet?


----------



## Jon84

Home: Vero Beach Resort
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 7/21/2020
Offer accepted: 07/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/01/2020
Closing docs received: 09/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs:09/15/2020
Closing: 09/16/2020
Deed recorded:09/16/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/1/2020
Points in account: 

Just the countdown to points left!!!


----------



## Naglejen

Naglejen said:


> Home: Polynesian



In the home stretch!!
Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/16/2020
Offer accepted: 07/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020
Closing docs received: 9/2/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020
Payment sent: 9/8/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closing: 9/16/2020
Deed recorded: 9/15/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/20
Points in account: 

We are brand new members, and cannot wait to make that first reservation!


----------



## Daisybell911

WOOOOOOO!!!

I just got my membership email.   I checked my dashboard so I could happy dance and not only was my contract there, some of my point were already added.  **HAPPY DANCE!!**

INTERNATIONAL SELLER

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/8/20
Offer accepted: 7/8/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/20
Passed ROFR: 8/17/20 (40 days)
Closing docs received: 8/25/20
Closing docs returned: 8/26/20
Seller returned closing docs: 9/9/20
Closing: 9/14/20
Deed Recorded: 9/15/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/20 (18 DAYS AFTER CLOSING!!)
Points in account: 

86 days so far from date of offer. *edited to fix dates*
*edited again because I'm a dope and didn't know that points from both use years show up in the same place.  What I thought was OKW points was Poly points.  D'OH!!!*


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Happy Friday all! I am still waiting to close, with closing listed in the contract by end of next week. There where 5 sellers listed on my contract and 2 have yet to submit closing docs. They’ve exceeded the given to them to return the docs. 

I informed the title co that I would seriously consider backing out if we don’t close on time.

The contract states Upon seller default, the buyer may terminate this contract and shall be entitled to the return of escrow deposits made as Buyer’s sole and exclusive remedy. 

I know it’s the 11th hour and would hate to go down this road. On the other hand, money has left my hands and if I can’t close I don’t want this to be dragged out longer.

The agent at the title company was very understanding and is trying to get everything back today. 

 Wish me luck! Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## LadybugsMum

@dfan_welcomehomeall_19 That's frustrating. I hope you get the rest of the documents quickly.


----------



## E2ME2

Liquidice said:


> Woohoo! One more step to completion!!!!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
> Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
> Offer made: 7/8/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/8/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020 (7 days)
> Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020 (40 days)
> Estoppel Received: 8/27/2020 (3 days)
> Closing docs received: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
> Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020 (electronic signature)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/2020 (6 days)
> Closing: 9/10/20 (2 days)
> Deed recorded: 9/10/20 (0 days - showed up the same day on the comptroller website!)
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/30/20 (20 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> Total duration to this point: 84 days


That's AWESOME - Congrats!
 I'm on Day 17 of waiting for ROFR on a BCV contract.
Wish me luck!


----------



## CarpeDream71

Updating...  Second contract recorded!  Just waiting on points now

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: www.trcsinc.com
Offer made: 08/13/2020
Offer accepted: 08/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received:  09/27/2020
Closing docs returned:  09/28/2020
Seller returned closing docs:  ?
Closing:  10/02/2020
Deed recorded:  10/02/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 51 days and counting... 
Offer Sent to ROFR: 1 day
Sent to passing ROFR: 34 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 15 days
Closing to Points in Account:


----------



## MinnieMe2669

So it seems its about 3 months from Offer to Actually having the points to use?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

MinnieMe2669 said:


> So it seems its about 3 months from Offer to Actually having the points to use?



They are getting faster I think.  I have three summer Covid contracts.

First one was 102 days.
Second will take about 114 days (waiting on points to be loaded)--but sellers were about 18 days past for turning in closing papers.
Third will be around 82 days I believe--also waiting on points to be loaded.


----------



## CarpeDream71

MinnieMe2669 said:


> So it seems its about 3 months from Offer to Actually having the points to use?


They are getting faster.  Rofr has gone from taking about 45 days to 35 days and points being added have gone from taking 6 weeks to 3-4.  Not sure how the layoffs will impact going forward  So sorry to hear that news...
90 days is about right, though an international seller transaction may take longer, but you usually get a better deal as well.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Jon84 said:


> Home: Vero Beach Resort
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 7/21/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/22/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
> Passed ROFR: 07/01/2020
> Closing docs received: 09/10/2020


I'm guessing Passed ROFR is actually 09/01/2020?


----------



## Jon84

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I'm guessing Passed ROFR is actually 09/01/2020?


Yes!! Good spot


----------



## Perryo

Finally done, 185 days from offer to points!

Home: BLT
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Company(www.firstam.com)
Offer made: 04/25/2029
Offer accepted: 04/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 05/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/14/2020
Closing docs received: 07/31/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/03/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 08/24/2020
Closing: 08/31/2020
Deed recorded: 08/31/2020
Contract showing on Membership: 09/23/2020
Points in account: 10/04/2020


----------



## HHISand

MinnieMe2669 said:


> So it seems its about 3 months from Offer to Actually having the points to use?


It can vary quite a bit.  Had offer made and accepted 7/7 and still waiting for contract to show up.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:  woo! Contract appeared!

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) -- Small Resale Contract #3
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 07/15/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 07/16/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 07/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/1/2020
Closing docs received: 09/4/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/4/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 09/20/2020
Closing: 09/21/2020
Deed recorded: 09/21/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/04/2020 (13 days)
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 81 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 48 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 20 days
Closing to Points in Account: 13 days and counting...


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)

In progress:
CCV Small Resale #2 -www.*************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 17 days to deed recorded, 20 days for contract to appear, 82 total days so far, waiting for points (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15, closed 9/10, a contract appeared 9/30)
CCV Small Resale #3 - FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days to pass ROFR, 20 day from ROFR to closing, 13 days for contract to appear, 81 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21, closed 9/21, contract appeared 10/4)


----------



## Naglejen

Naglejen said:


> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS


One last time for this contract!
Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/16/2020
Offer accepted: 07/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020
Closing docs received: 9/2/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020
Payment sent: 9/8/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ??
Closing: 9/16/2020
Deed recorded: 9/15/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/20
Points in account: 10/5/20

We've made our first reservation - i am beside myself, i am soooooo happy!


----------



## Lorana

Naglejen said:


> One last time for this contract!
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 07/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/16/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 07/16/2020
> Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020
> Closing docs received: 9/2/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020
> Payment sent: 9/8/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ??
> Closing: 9/16/2020
> Deed recorded: 9/15/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/20
> Points in account: 10/5/20
> 
> We've made our first reservation - i am beside myself, i am soooooo happy!


Wow!  That was super fast from closing to points -- congrats!!
I had a contract that appeared on 9/30, but I'm still waiting for points to appear....  I think Disney just likes to make me wait.


----------



## BigThunderMike

Naglejen said:


> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/20
> Points in account: 10/5/20



It's so weird how they end up pushing things through. Our membership email was on 9/29/2020, but we are still waiting for the points to show up. Congrats on you getting yours and booking your first reservation! I will just continue to wait patiently for my points to arrive.


----------



## Sandisw

BigThunderMike said:


> It's so weird how they end up pushing things through. Our membership email was on 9/29/2020, but we are still waiting for the points to show up. Congrats on you getting yours and booking your first reservation! I will just continue to wait patiently for my points to arrive.



Give a call and ask if they can check as you are aware of others closing after you.

I did and it was discovered someone from MA never hit the send button to give MS info to load the points.


----------



## jennf

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/31/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/4/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/16/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 9/18/2020
Closing: 9/22/2020
Deed recorded: 9/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/5/20 (new member)
Points in account:


----------



## LilyJC

Naglejen said:


> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/20
> Points in account: 10/5/20


 
Just curious... Did you call or chat with MS to get your points loaded?

My BCV contract loaded onto my membership 9/25, and I just today had the points loaded. Wondering what is normal since I have a couple more contracts coming through.


----------



## Liquidice

E2ME2 said:


> That's AWESOME - Congrats!
> I'm on Day 17 of waiting for ROFR on a BCV contract.
> Wish me luck!



Good luck! Still waiting on my points to load, was hoping it might have happened this weekend, but still nothing.


----------



## sbarisch

Updating:

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/16/2020
Offer accepted: 8/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 10/2/2020
Closing docs returned:10/3/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Getting closer...


----------



## Liquidice

So I tried chatting today via the website to find out why my points haven't loaded yet and they immediately referred me to email Member Administration, saying they're the only ones who can check on the status.  I emailed them, but not expecting to hear back from them quickly.  I haven't been waiting too long so far, only 5 calendar days, so might load soon - I just have seen quite a few people waiting about 3 calendar days to get their points.


----------



## HHISand

When folks say the contract shows on membership, where does it show up? On the dashboard?  I have two pre-existing contracts from different resorts and use years and this one will be a different resort and use year from the first two. So, I currently have two membership numbers and assume I will get a third one.


----------



## Sandisw

HHISand said:


> When folks say the contract shows on membership, where does it show up? On the dashboard?  I have two pre-existing contracts from different resorts and use years and this one will be a different resort and use year from the first two. So, I currently have two membership numbers and assume I will get a third one.



Yes, it will show up as a 3rd membership.


----------



## LilyJC

Liquidice said:


> I haven't been waiting too long so far, only 5 calendar days, so might load soon - I just have seen quite a few people waiting about 3 calendar days to get their points.



Mine took 10 days “naturally” to be loaded. I’m guessing those who received points quickly had some sort of contact with MS. Who knows though! YMMV


----------



## Washfamily

Home: AKL
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/8/2020
Offer accepted: 7/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/19/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 8/27/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/1/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/31/2020
Closing: 9/2/2020 (56 days)
Deed recorded: 9/3/2020 (57 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/26/2020 (23 days from Deed)
Points in account:10/5/2020 (9 days from membership)

89 days from offer to points.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

After 3 weeks of waiting for closing docs I just received them, and the title company misspelled my middle name . Hoping they can adjust it quickly. Ugh.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> After 3 weeks of waiting for closing docs I just received them, and the title company misspelled my middle name . Hoping they can adjust it quickly. Ugh.


----------



## Daisybell911

Well, the journey is over!!!

INTERNATIONAL SELLER

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/8/20
Offer accepted: 7/8/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/20
Passed ROFR: 8/17/20 (40 days)
Closing docs received: 8/25/20
Closing docs returned: 8/26/20
Seller returned closing docs: 9/9/20
Closing: 9/14/20
Deed Recorded: 9/15/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/2/20 (18 DAYS AFTER CLOSING!!)
Points in account: 10/6/20

90 days from start to finish.  

I called MS. because there was a reservation in December that I needed, and asked when the points would be available because we all know how reservations can be.  She asked me to hold and about 15 minutes later, she came back and told me that all my points were added.  Needless to say I thanked her profusely for the pixie dust and I am going to send a cast compliment in for her because she did NOT have to get my points added for me but I am eternally grateful that she did.

I have to say that this process was much easier and faster than my Poly resale.  I told my husband I already need more points and her agreed!  lol


----------



## cometdad2010

"Contract Showing on Membership" -- what does that mean? We just closed on our first resale contract (new to DVC). The deed was recorded on 9/25. The resale agent told me to watch for something coming in the mail from Disney with our member number -- is that the next step? Or should I be watching for an email? I'm anxious for it all to be official!


----------



## Lorana

cometdad2010 said:


> "Contract Showing on Membership" -- what does that mean? We just closed on our first resale contract (new to DVC). The deed was recorded on 9/25. The resale agent told me to watch for something coming in the mail from Disney with our member number -- is that the next step? Or should I be watching for an email? I'm anxious for it all to be official!


That is the next step for a new member!  You'll get a letter in the mail from Disney with your member number and info needed to log in.  I bought direct for my first contract, so I don't quite know the process, but that's what I've seen others post here!

"Contract showing in membership" often refers to existing members adding on, as it means you can now see the new contract appearing in your membership when you log into the website.  For new members, it means getting your membership number from Disney so you can create your login and access your membership and contract.


----------



## cometdad2010

Lorana said:


> That is the next step for a new member!  You'll get a letter in the mail from Disney with your member number and info needed to log in.  I bought direct for my first contract, so I don't quite know the process, but that's what I've seen others post here!
> 
> "Contract showing in membership" often refers to existing members adding on, as it means you can now see the new contract appearing in your membership when you log into the website.  For new members, it means getting your membership number from Disney so you can create your login and access your membership and contract.



Thanks! I've been checking the mail every day -- I'm still a little early, but I'm anxious for that letter!


----------



## Pharmgirl123

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> After 3 weeks of waiting for closing docs I just received them, and the title company misspelled my middle name . Hoping they can adjust it quickly. Ugh.



Oh no! Hopefully they’ll get it corrected soon!

It’s been almost 2 weeks since I passed ROFR and I still haven’t seen closing docs


----------



## HHISand

Home: BWV
Broker: www,*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/07/2020
Offer accepted: 07/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/08/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/12/2020
Closing docs received: 09/09/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 09/16/2020
Closing: 09/18/2020
Deed recorded: 09/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/06/2020
Points in account 

Contract came through today. Almost there!


----------



## Kickstart

Updating - account created!

Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/25/2020
Offer accepted: 7/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/11/2020
Closing docs received: 9/15/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 9/23/2020 ?
Deed recorded: 9/23/2020
Membership created with contract: 10/5/2020
Points in account:


----------



## Naglejen

BigThunderMike said:


> It's so weird how they end up pushing things through. Our membership email was on 9/29/2020, but we are still waiting for the points to show up. Congrats on you getting yours and booking your first reservation! I will just continue to wait patiently for my points to arrive.


You could try the chat function on the website to see if they can help.


LilyJC said:


> Just curious... Did you call or chat with MS to get your points loaded?
> 
> My BCV contract loaded onto my membership 9/25, and I just today had the points loaded. Wondering what is normal since I have a couple more contracts coming through.



I did do a chat with MS. They were so nice. I just wanted to make sure I understood when I could first see my points (business days vs regular - it’s business days, as it turns out). He said if I would be willing to stand by, he could see if they had everything in order to enter. 20 min later, they were there!


----------



## dfan_welcomehomeall_19

Closed! 87 days from offer to closing.  


Home: SSR
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
Offer made: 7/09/20
Offer accepted: 7/09/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/14/20
Passes ROFR: 8/20/20
Closing docs received: 9/16/20
Closing docs returned: 9/16/10
Wired Closing proceeds: 9/17/20
Seller returned closing docs: 10/5/20
Closing: 10/6/20
Deed recorded: 10/6/20
Contract showing on membership: TBD
points in account: TBD


----------



## Spinster Travel

cometdad2010 said:


> Thanks! I've been checking the mail every day -- I'm still a little early, but I'm anxious for that letter!


I'm a new member and also bought resale.  I got my "letter" via email.  You'll get two emails, one letting you know your User ID and Membership Number and a second email (which came about 15 minutes later) with an Activation Code.  If you already have a Disney "Account" (such as My Disney Experience) you'll be prompted to "link" those accounts so that you have the same login/password for all of your Disney Accounts, including your DVC account.  When you first login to your DVC account, you will likely not see any points.  That takes a few more days, but as you can see from others in this thread...some get their points loaded faster than others.  Cheers and Welcome Home!


----------



## Rustygirl84

Updating



Rustygirl84 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 6/30/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/1/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/1/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020
> Closing docs received: 8/14/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/14/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 8/31/2020
> Deed recorded: 9/1/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/25/20
> Points in account: 10/4/2020
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 6/17/2020
> Offer accepted: 6/17/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 6/19/2020
> Passed ROFR: 8/15/2020
> Closing docs received: 8/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 8/24/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: 9/3/2020
> Deed recorded: 9/3/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/30/2020
> Points in account: 10/7/2020


----------



## Lorana

Rustygirl84 said:


> Updating


Give me hope!  My small CCV#2 appeared on 9/30 as well, so maybe I'll see points soon!  (Just checked and still no points...)


----------



## disneyeverlasting

Have officially closed and surprisingly the deed is already showing on the comptroller site!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 08/03/2020
Offer accepted: 08/03/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/11/2020
Closing docs received: 10/02/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/03/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/05/2020
Closing: 10/07/2020
Deed recorded: 10/07/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account


----------



## BigThunderMike

Finally complete! We got in right when Disney started picking things up a little. 84 Days total. It seems like the pace is picking up, but I wonder if the layoffs will effect that in any way. We're looking forward to making our first reservation. Our home resort is AKV, but we're thinking our first trip on points, (we have a cash trip at Beach Club coming up in November), will be Aulani, which would be our first time there. 

It was a long process and the waiting is hard for sure, but eventually you get your points and when you do life is great. Best of luck for everyone still waiting!

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/16/2020
Offer accepted: 7/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/25/2020 - 41 Days
Closing docs received: 9/1/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/4/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 9/8/2020 - 15 Days
Deed recorded: 9/9/2020 - 1 Day
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/29/2020 - 20 Days
Points in account: 10/7/2020 - 8 Days

TIME TOTAL: 84 days
Offer to ROFR: 41 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 15 days
Closing to showing on membership: 21 days
Closing to Points in Account: 29 days

sorry, still having problems with it allowing me to post with the link of the broker.


----------



## cometdad2010

Spinster Travel said:


> I'm a new member and also bought resale.  I got my "letter" via email.  You'll get two emails, one letting you know your User ID and Membership Number and a second email (which came about 15 minutes later) with an Activation Code.  If you already have a Disney "Account" (such as My Disney Experience) you'll be prompted to "link" those accounts so that you have the same login/password for all of your Disney Accounts, including your DVC account.  When you first login to your DVC account, you will likely not see any points.  That takes a few more days, but as you can see from others in this thread...some get their points loaded faster than others.  Cheers and Welcome Home!



Good to know -- thanks! I've been checking my junk email too, just in case it shows up in there.


----------



## BigThunderMike

I did chat with MS and asked about my points loading. They were nice, but didn't seem to help much. They told me my points would show up within the next week. 2 days later I had my points. They did say that if I needed to make a reservation before my points hit my account that I could call in and they could help me. So that's nice.


----------



## E2ME2

BigThunderMike said:


> I did chat with MS and asked about my points loading. They were nice, but didn't seem to help much. They told me my points would show up within the next week. 2 days later I had my points. They did say that if I needed to make a reservation before my points hit my account that I could call in and they could help me. So that's nice.


I went through the same thing on my last resale contract, and got the same response.  Then the points showed up the next morning.


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/16/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/18/2020
Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 10/01/2020
Deed Recorded: 10/06/20
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

macman123 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 8/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 8/17/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 8/30/2020
> Passed ROFR: 9/18/2020
> Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing: 10/01/2020
> Deed Recorded: 10/06/20
> Contract showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


19 Days through ROFR !?
WOW 
And you're on track to complete within 2 months, total.
That's very fast, as these things go.  You must be on the Fast-Track!
Congrats!


----------



## Llama mama

So I have received my closing documents today. Hurray . But it lists  my settlement date as November 10 . 
Has anyone had luck if all paperwork by both parties submitted that it was closed earlier?
I am confused why it’s so far out.


----------



## Sandisw

Llama mama said:


> So I have received my closing documents today. Hurray . But it lists  my settlement date as November 10 .
> Has anyone had luck if all paperwork by both parties submitted that it was closed earlier?
> I am confused why it’s so far out.



They always do that so if something comes up its been built in. Once all documents are in, they will close.


----------



## Llama mama

Sandisw said:


> They always do that so if something comes up its been built in. Once all documents are in, they will close.


Awesome!
Thank you so much!!


----------



## cometdad2010

cometdad2010 said:


> Good to know -- thanks! I've been checking my junk email too, just in case it shows up in there.



Just in case anyone is interested... we got our member number yesterday!!  I feel like an "official" DVC owner now.


----------



## blizzard

Finally made it through the entire process.  Took a little while longer on certain stops, thanks to Covid, the US Consulate, the State of Hawaii, and First American.  This is our first Aulani, but we have been members at OKW for 23 years.  (US Seller, International (Canada) Buyer)

Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American (Honolulu)
Offer made: 06/12/2020
Offer accepted: 06/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/28/2020
Closing docs received: 08/04/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 09/08/2020
Deed recorded: 09/08/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 09/29/2020
Points in account: 10/08/2020

Total Time 118 days


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 08/11/2020
Offer accepted: 08/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Estoppel: 10/01/2020
Closing docs received: 10/01/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/03/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/03/2020
Closing: 10/06/2020
Deed recorded: 10/08/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Naglejen

Naglejen said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS



Getting closer...

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 7/28/20
Offer accepted: 7/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/20
Passed ROFR: 9/12/20
Addendum signed: 9/15/20
Closing docs received: 10/1/20 (estoppel took a LONG time!)
Closing docs returned: 10/1/20 
Final payment: 10/7/20 (I had to make an appt to do the wire)
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/20
Closing: 10/8/20
Deed recorded: 10/8/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> UPDATED:  Contract appeared today!!  Now just waiting on points.
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 07/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/15/2020 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020 (0 day)
> Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020 (40 days)
> Closing docs received:  09/01/2020  (8 days)
> Closing docs returned:  09/03/2020  (2 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 09/09/2020  (8 days)
> Closing:  09/10/2020 (1 day)
> Deed recorded:  09/10/2020 (0 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership:  09/30/2020 (20 days)
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 78 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 17 days
> Closing to Points in Account:  20 days and counting...
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
> 
> In progress:
> CCV Small Resale #2 - www.*************.com / TRCS - 41 days to pass ROFR, 17 days to deed recorded, 20 days to contract appearing, 78 total days so far, waiting for points (offer made 7/14, sent to ROFR 7/15, closed 9/10, contract appearing 9/20)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days to pass ROFR, 20 days to close (due to seller taking 20 days), 77 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21, closed 9/21)
> SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 25 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14)
> HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 13 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
> VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 10 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


I have been trying to be patient waiting to see how long it takes once the contract appears for points to appear as a data point for everyone here (without calling to get them loaded), but I confess at 8 days out, I'm beginning to lose my patience, lol.


----------



## jennf

What tel # do I call if I have received my member id but points haven’t loaded? I have points that are going to expire on Nov 30th that I want to use. Hoping if I call and nicely inquire on how long it takes for points to load maybe I can receive some magic.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:  Yay!  Obsessively refreshing, and venting at how I was running out of patience was clearly the key to getting my points to appear today!

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/14/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020 (0 day)
Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020 (40 days)
Closing docs received:  09/01/2020  (8 days)
Closing docs returned:  09/03/2020  (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 09/09/2020  (8 days)
Closing:  09/10/2020 (1 day)
Deed recorded:  09/10/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:  09/30/2020 (20 days)
Points in account:  10/8/2020 (8 days)

TIME TOTAL: 86 days
offer to ROFR: 41 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 17 days
Closing to Points in Account:  28 day

******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
CCV Small Resale #3 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days to pass ROFR, 20 days to close (due to seller taking 20 days), 13 days for contract to appear, 85 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21, closed 9/21, contract appeared 10/4)
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 33 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 21 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 18 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


----------



## Spinster Travel

Lorana said:


> UPDATED:  Yay!  Obsessively refreshing, and venting at how I was running out of patience was clearly the key to getting my points to appear today!
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)  -- Resale Contract #2
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 07/14/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/15/2020 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 07/15/2020 (0 day)
> Passed ROFR: 08/24/2020 (40 days)
> Closing docs received:  09/01/2020  (8 days)
> Closing docs returned:  09/03/2020  (2 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 09/09/2020  (8 days)
> Closing:  09/10/2020 (1 day)
> Deed recorded:  09/10/2020 (0 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership:  09/30/2020 (20 days)
> Points in account:  10/8/2020 (8 days)
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 86 days
> offer to ROFR: 41 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 17 days
> Closing to Points in Account:  28 day
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
> CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
> 
> In progress:
> CCV Small Resale #3 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days to pass ROFR, 20 days to close (due to seller taking 20 days), 13 days for contract to appear, 85 total days so far, waiting for contract to appear (offer made 7/15, sent to ROFR 7/21, closed 9/21, contract appeared 10/4)
> SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 33 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14)
> HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 21 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
> VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 18 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


Congrats on getting the points FINALLY loaded....I've been watching your progress as a "yardstick" to my contract.  My contract was added on Tuesday and I'm just waiting for the points.  I don't have a trip that I need to book, so I've opted NOT to call MS to allow those favors to go to those who do need to book now.  I'm hoping that maybe I'll have my points by the end of tomorrow


----------



## LilyJC

Here are my contract data points for the past 3ish months!

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 06/29/2020
Offer accepted: 06/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/3/2020 (35 days)
Estoppel:  8/13/2020
Closing docs received:  08/21/2020 
Closing docs returned: 08/21/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 08/28/2020
Closing: 08/31/2020
Deed recorded: 09/01/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 09/25/2020
Points in account: 10/05/2020

Home:  BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 07/19/2020
Offer accepted: 07/19/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020 (42 days)
Estoppel: 
Closing docs received: 09/08/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/09/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/02/2020
Closing: 10/05/2020
Deed recorded: 10/06/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 07/31/2020
Offer accepted: 08/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/11/2020 (39 days)
Estoppel: 
Closing docs received: 09/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/22/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/06/2020
Closing: 10/07/2020
Deed recorded: 10/07/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Definitely interested to see how long the last two take. I'm thankful I'm not in any hurry for these, but man, waiting for my BCV points to load felt like the longest wait!! A couple thoughts... It was great getting my closing docs in a week for BLT, I am not a huge fan of Magic Vacation Title. I like to use a credit card for my deposit and to wire closing funds. They charge $45 to use a cc for deposit and another $35 fee to wire funds over! WHAT?!?!   That irritated me, but oh well - lesson learned and I'll stick with my favorite, Mason, if we ever add on again. I was prepared for everything to take 4+ months, so I'm pleased with around 3 months total!


----------



## Liquidice

Finally complete! I emailed Member Administration recently and they replied today saying they were working on contracts loaded on 9/30/20 and should have my points loaded within the next 24 hours and they were right!

Home: BCV
Broker: https://fidelityresales.com/
Title Company: https://www.firstam.com/
Offer made: 7/8/2020
Offer accepted: 7/8/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/15/2020 (7 days)
Passed ROFR: 8/24/2020 (40 days)
Estoppel Received: 8/27/2020 (3 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/2/2020 (electronic signature)
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/2020 (6 days)
Closing: 9/10/20 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 9/10/20 (0 days - showed up the same day on the comptroller website!)
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/30/20 (20 days)
Points in account: 10/8/2020 (8 days)

Total Timeline: 92 days

---

Just for fun - I've posted this a few times, but here is my timeline for a BLT re-sale contract I purchased in January 2020, less then half the days...

Offer accepted by seller: 1/8/20
Submitted to Disney for ROFR: 1/10/20
Disney waives ROFR: 1/23/20
Closed on my re-sale: 2/12/20
Deed was recorded (according to comptroller website): 2/17/20
Contract visible (existing DVC Member): 2/20/20
Points loaded: 2/22/20

Total days from offer to points loaded: 45 days

It is incredible to see how much faster things worked pre-pandemic.  Just from closing to Points loaded was 10 days versus 28 days.  I hope we eventually get back to pre-pandemic days and all of the laid off CMs get re-hired.


----------



## Lorana

Spinster Travel said:


> Congrats on getting the points FINALLY loaded....I've been watching your progress as a "yardstick" to my contract.  My contract was added on Tuesday and I'm just waiting for the points.  I don't have a trip that I need to book, so I've opted NOT to call MS to allow those favors to go to those who do need to book now.  I'm hoping that maybe I'll have my points by the end of tomorrow


Mine took 8 days this time around, and I have a second contract that doesn't have points yet but is only at 4 days.  Hopefully you'll see yours tomorrow!


----------



## Lorana

LilyJC said:


> Here are my contract data points for the past 3ish months!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 06/29/2020
> Offer accepted: 06/29/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/30/2020
> Passed ROFR: 08/3/2020 (35 days)
> Estoppel:  8/13/2020
> Closing docs received:  08/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 08/21/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 08/28/2020
> Closing: 08/31/2020
> Deed recorded: 09/01/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 09/25/2020
> Points in account: 10/05/2020
> 
> Home:  BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 07/19/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/19/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020 (42 days)
> Estoppel:
> Closing docs received: 09/08/2020
> Closing docs returned: 09/09/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/02/2020
> Closing: 10/05/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/06/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 07/31/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/01/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/04/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/11/2020 (39 days)
> Estoppel:
> Closing docs received: 09/22/2020
> Closing docs returned: 09/22/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/06/2020
> Closing: 10/07/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/07/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Definitely interested to see how long the last two take. I'm thankful I'm not in any hurry for these, but man, waiting for my BCV points to load felt like the longest wait!! A couple thoughts... It was great getting my closing docs in a week for BLT, I am not a huge fan of Magic Vacation Title. I like to use a credit card for my deposit and to wire closing funds. They charge $45 to use a cc for deposit and another $35 fee to wire funds over! WHAT?!?!   That irritated me, but oh well - lesson learned and I'll stick with my favorite, Mason, if we ever add on again. I was prepared for everything to take 4+ months, so I'm pleased with around 3 months total!


Three great resorts!  I like your mix.  

And I so agree with you about Magic Vacation Title.  I was a bit miffed about that as well, and likewise swore to stick with Mason after that.


----------



## LilyJC

Lorana said:


> Three great resorts!  I like your mix.
> 
> And I so agree with you about Magic Vacation Title.  I was a bit miffed about that as well, and likewise swore to stick with Mason after that.



Thank you! Pretty excited with these add-ons! 

Mason is definitely the best!


----------



## E2ME2

Sandisw said:


> They always do that so if something comes up its been built in. Once all documents are in, they will close.



Sandisw - passing on info. to you, as an admin.
When I click on the DVC Store ad Banner - it errors out, and tries to take me to this site:
hhttps://www.dvcstore.com/dvc-listings.cfm
I deleted one of the h's, and then it works.  
I'm assuming others may be having the same issue.........


----------



## Sandisw

E2ME2 said:


> Sandisw - passing on info. to you, as an admin.
> When I click on the DVC Store ad Banner - it errors out, and tries to take me to this site:
> hhttps://www.dvcstore.com/dvc-listings.cfm
> I deleted one of the h's, and then it works.
> I'm assuming others may be having the same issue.........



Thanks! I passed it on to other who can work on it!


----------



## MBTigger

Lorana said:


> Three great resorts!  I like your mix.



Desert Island DVC. This is a thread / DVC show that needs to happen and I will post a new thread about this....
IP Theft is happening Lilly and Lorana


----------



## poofyo101

I have a contract close on 9/28 and it is already showing on my account on 10/8. They are for sure speeding up it seems.


----------



## HMfan82

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/12/20
Offer accepted: 7/12/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/14/20
Passed ROFR: 8/18/20
Closing docs received: 9/1/20
Closing docs returned: 9/4/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/3/20
Closing: 9/8/20
Deed recorded: 9/10/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/30/20
Points in account: 10/9/20

After stalking the DVC site numerous times a day since 9/30, my points finally showed up a few minutes ago! Now we are officially DVC members and I can finally start booking some rooms


----------



## PaulW08

Update: Deed finally showed up as recorded yesterday after the long wait from the seller getting closing documents returned. Added AKV contract as well.


Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/18/2020
Offer accepted: 7/20/2020 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 9/10/2020 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/2020 (22 days)
Closing: 10/8/2020 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 10/8/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/13/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020 (4 days)
Sent to ROFR: 8/20/2020 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 9/30/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/5/2020 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## zianha

Just waiting on my points to load now!

Home : OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/13/20
Offer accepted: 7/13/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/25/20
Closing docs received: 8/27/20
Closing docs returned: 8/29/20
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24/20 (maybe?)
Closing: 9/25/20
Deed recorded: 9/26/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/9/20
Points in account:


----------



## twilightzone81

My brand new, shiny, DVC account showed up 8 days ago. I'm being ever so patient waiting for my points to load....honest. Whilst I was refreshing my account every two seconds patiently waiting, I explained 'addonitus' to my husband. He is not pleased with this concept  Personally I blame you lot


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

twilightzone81 said:


> My brand new, shiny, DVC account showed up 8 days ago. I'm being ever so patient waiting for my points to load....honest. Whilst I was refreshing my account every two seconds patiently waiting, I explained 'addonitus' to my husband. He is not pleased with this concept  Personally I blame you lot



I appreciate live for humor brought about by crossed out words in posts .  Here's praying hoping today is the magical day your points show up in your account!  .  I find it fun to discuss the ideal contract for Addonitis.  AKA if X resort, X points, X use year for X$ popped open... how could we say no?!?


----------



## MBTigger

POINTS IN ACCOUNT! 
My Final Tally!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 06/06/2020
Offer accepted: 06/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/12/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/23/2020
Closing docs received: 08/06/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 9/5/2020
Deed recorded: 9/9/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:10/1/2020
Points in account:10/9/2020

Day in ROFR - 41 days
ROFR Passed to Closing - 44 days
Closing to having an account - 26 days
Account Creation to points loaded - 8 days

TOTAL From offer accepted to points in account 123 days! Almost a month longer than I was originally hoping for, but almost all of that extra time was sellers waiting to return closing docs....


----------



## Kylie_1504

This is our first DVC contract so I am a little unsure of the terminology, does the below comment from an email I received today mean we are up to the ‘closed’ step and we are now waiting for the deed to be recorded? 

Also to log into DVC page do they link it via you email address or is it some sort of ID number?

‘Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney some time now to complete the transfer. The points can take up to 30 business days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer.

Disney will provide you a welcome letter by regular mail once the Transfer is completed.

The Owner’s Policy, Recorded Deed and Closing Reserve refund will be mailed to you within 1-2 business days.’


----------



## twilightzone81

I have points!!! And with that our first contract is completed. Now just the small matter of being allowed to actually come over from the UK 

Home: SSR
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS inc
Offer made: 7/16/20
Offer accepted: 7/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/24/20 (38 days)
Closing docs received: 9/2/20
Closing docs returned: 9/3/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/8/20 (approx)
Closing: 9/11/20
Deed recorded: 9/11/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/1/20
Points in account: 10/9/20

85 days in total.


----------



## ValW

Home: BWV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney at Law
Offer made: 08/28/2020
Offer accepted: 08/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/28/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/29/2020
Closing docs received: 10/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/08/2020
Closing: 10/09/2020
Deed recorded: 10/09/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

My first contract.  So excited.  I think the next 2 steps will be the longest wait ever.


----------



## gofrogs

So we have a direct contract account, but are waiting on resale contracts to close in different use years. People keep saying you will have a different log in for each. Can someone explain that? I have 1 email account, how am I going to have multiple “log ins”?


----------



## MM0422

gofrogs said:


> So we have a direct contract account, but are waiting on resale contracts to close in different use years. People keep saying you will have a different log in for each. Can someone explain that? I have 1 email account, how am I going to have multiple “log ins”?


Your login to the member site should be the same. You’ll just have different membership numbers for each different use year. There will then be a drop down in each membership for each contract number within that membership. Clear as mud?


----------



## lephelps

One final update...YAY!

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/11/2020
Offer accepted: 7/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/12/2020
Passed ROFR: 8/17/2020
Closing docs received: 8/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 8/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 9/2/2020 (deed was missing the witness signature so that one took a few more days)
Closing: 9/11/2020
Deed recorded: 9/11/2020
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 9/30/2020 
Points in account: 10/9/2020

90 days from making our offer to becoming DVC members and having the points in our new membership. My weekend has been made. ☺


----------



## Madmavis

Kylie_1504 said:


> This is our first DVC contract so I am a little unsure of the terminology, does the below comment from an email I received today mean we are up to the ‘closed’ step and we are now waiting for the deed to be recorded?
> 
> Also to log into DVC page do they link it via you email address or is it some sort of ID number?
> 
> ‘Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney some time now to complete the transfer. The points can take up to 30 business days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer.
> 
> Disney will provide you a welcome letter by regular mail once the Transfer is completed.
> 
> The Owner’s Policy, Recorded Deed and Closing Reserve refund will be mailed to you within 1-2 business days.’


Congratulations! Your deed usually shows on the comptrollers website within a couple of days of closing so now you’re waiting for two emails from Disney giving you your info needed to log into the DVC website. It will take a couple of weeks to receive them. Once that is complete then it’s another couple of weeks to receive your points. You’re almost there. Unfortunately you have a little more waiting.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Home:  OKW(E)
Broker:  www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 6/16/20
Offer accepted: 6/16/20
Sent to ROFR:  6/24/20
Passed ROFR:  7/30/20
Closing docs received:  8/13/20
Closing docs returned: 8/14/20
Seller returned closing docs:  9/8/20
Closing:  9/9/20
Deed recorded:  9/10/20
Contract showing on Membership:  9/30/20 
Points in account:  10/08/20  (114 Total Days)


Home:  PVB
Broker:  www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made:  7/23/20
Offer accepted: 7/23/20
Sent to ROFR:  7/24/20
Passed ROFR:  9/1/20
Closing docs received:  9/10/20
Closing docs returned:  9/11/20
Seller returned closing docs:  9/14/20
Closing:  9/15/20 
Deed recorded:  9/16/20 
Contract showing on Membership:  10/02/20
Points in account:  10/10/20  (79 Total Days)

Hooray--all finished!!


----------



## E2ME2

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Home:  OKW(E)
> Broker:  www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/16/20
> Offer accepted: 6/16/20
> Sent to ROFR:  6/24/20
> Passed ROFR:  7/30/20
> Closing docs received:  8/13/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/14/20
> Seller returned closing docs:  9/8/20
> Closing:  9/9/20
> Deed recorded:  9/10/20
> Contract showing on Membership:  9/30/20
> Points in account:  10/08/20  (114 Total Days)
> 
> 
> Home:  PVB
> Broker:  www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made:  7/23/20
> Offer accepted: 7/23/20
> Sent to ROFR:  7/24/20
> Passed ROFR:  9/1/20
> Closing docs received:  9/10/20
> Closing docs returned:  9/11/20
> Seller returned closing docs:  9/14/20
> Closing:  9/15/20
> Deed recorded:  9/16/20
> Contract showing on Membership:  10/02/20
> Points in account:  10/10/20  (79 Total Days)
> 
> Hooray--all finished!!


A Tale of 2 Closings !  
79 Days is pretty good.
They both look like the ROFR process was about the same.  
Seller was slower on OKW &
Deed Recording & Disney's action on points was significantly faster on the PVB contract.
It's always a crap-shoot.


----------



## MBTigger

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Home:  OKW(E)....... (Edit)
> Points in account:  10/08/20  (114 Total Days)
> 
> Home:  PVB...... (Edit)
> Points in account:  10/10/20  (79 Total Days)
> Hooray--all finished!!



Seeing as I followed your odyssey  because it started about the same time as mine, I am glad you have all the points. I already made a rez for march at BWV!  (I'll need an extra night or two on property - but I can either get a couple nights at a moderate or rent points...)


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

E2ME2 said:


> A Tale of 2 Closings !
> 
> It's always a crap-shoot.


One of my favorite books!   And, yes, always a crap-shoot!


MBTigger said:


> Seeing as I followed your odyssey  because it started about the same time as mine, I am glad you have all the points. I already made a rez for march at BWV!  (I'll need an extra night or two on property - but I can either get a couple nights at a moderate or rent points...)


Thanks!  Now I just have to figure out what to do with the points. I have family members who still don't want to go all day in masks...so hoping Covid just disappears!


----------



## Jessi10722

Home: AUL
Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation
Offer made: 6/25/2020
Offer accepted: 6/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 6/26/20220
Passed ROFR: 8/3/2020 
Closing docs received: 08/20/20
Closing docs returned: 08/25/20
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded: 09/15/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/01/2020
Points in account: 10/10/2020

Final update!! Points showed up today! Perfect timing since I have til the end of the month to bank this years points  107 days from offer made to points as a new DVC member.


----------



## Lorana

UPDATED:  and now it’s done, as points appeared today!

Home: Copper Creek (CCV) -- Small Resale Contract #3
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 07/15/2020
Offer accepted: 07/15/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 07/16/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 07/20/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/1/2020
Closing docs received: 09/4/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/4/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 09/20/2020
Closing: 09/21/2020
Deed recorded: 09/21/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/04/2020 (13 days)
Points in account: 10/10/2020 (6 days)

TIME TOTAL: 87 days
offer to ROFR: 48 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 20 days
Closing to Points in Account: 19 days


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 35 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 23 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 21 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


----------



## Jon84

Home: Vero Beach Resort
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 7/21/2020
Offer accepted: 07/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020
Closing docs received: 09/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs:09/15/2020
Closing: 09/16/2020
Deed recorded:09/16/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/1/2020
Points in account: 10/11/2020

And we’re done!!


----------



## Jon84

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 08/13/2020
Offer accepted: 08/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received: 09/29/30
Closing docs returned:09/29/30
Seller returned closing docs:10/07/2020
Closing: 10/09/2020
Deed recorded: 10/10/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Just waiting on Disney now!


----------



## redc

Just an update:
redc---$90-$21,373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22
Home: Aulani
Broker: DVC Resale Market dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Title (Honolulu)
Offered 8/08/2020
Countered / Accepted 8/09/2020
Sent to Disney ROFR 8/11/2020
PASSED ROFR 9/14/2020 (34 days)
Received Closing Docs from Escrow Agent 9/24/2020
Returned Closing Docs to Escrow Agent 9/25/2020
Seller returned closing docs:: 10/02/2020
Sent money: 10/05/2020
Closing: 10/08/2020 (61 days from offer)
Deed recorded: //
Contract Showing on Membership: //
Points in account: //


----------



## redc

Just an update:
redc---$90-$21,373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22
Home: Aulani
Broker: DVC Resale Market dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Title (Honolulu)
Offered 8/08/2020
Countered / Accepted 8/09/2020
Sent to Disney ROFR 8/11/2020
PASSED ROFR 9/14/2020 (34 days)
Received Closing Docs from Escrow Agent 9/24/2020
Returned Closing Docs to Escrow Agent 9/25/2020
Seller returned closing docs:: 10/02/2020
Sent money: 10/05/2020
Closing: 10/08/2020 (61 days from offer)
Deed recorded: //
Contract Showing on Membership: //
Points in account: //


----------



## sbarisch

Updating with closing and deed recording...

Updating:

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/16/2020
Offer accepted: 8/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 10/2/2020
Closing docs returned:10/3/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: Unk
Closing: 10/9/20
Deed recorded: 10/12/20 (55 days from offer)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Now just the wait for the membership letter and points!

*edited to add days from offer calculation


----------



## kbrazieltx

One step closer.  Just waiting on points!!!


Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 11/28/2019
Offer accepted: 11/29/2019 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2019 (2 day)
Passed ROFR: 12/11/2019 (11 days)
Closing docs received: 09/01/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 09/03/2020 (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 06/08/2019
Closing: 09/14/2020
Deed recorded: 09/16/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/06/2020
Points in account:


----------



## CarpeDream71

Kylie_1504 said:


> This is our first DVC contract so I am a little unsure of the terminology, does the below comment from an email I received today mean we are up to the ‘closed’ step and we are now waiting for the deed to be recorded?
> 
> Also to log into DVC page do they link it via you email address or is it some sort of ID number?
> 
> ‘Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney some time now to complete the transfer. The points can take up to 30 business days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer.
> 
> Disney will provide you a welcome letter by regular mail once the Transfer is completed.
> 
> The Owner’s Policy, Recorded Deed and Closing Reserve refund will be mailed to you within 1-2 business days.’



Yep, you have closed, and you can check to see if your deed has been recorded on the Orange County Comptroller's site under Official Records Search. Just type in your name.

Disney will send you an email once your contract loads, and if you already have an email associated with your MDE, it will be the same login.  You will now use it on the DVC member login site as well  Welcome Home!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

kbrazieltx said:


> One step closer.  Just waiting on points!!!
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Hayes Title
> Offer made: 11/28/2019
> Offer accepted: 11/29/2019 (1 day)
> Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2019 (2 day)
> Passed ROFR: 12/11/2019 (11 days)
> Closing docs received: 09/01/2020 (8 days)
> Closing docs returned: 09/03/2020 (2 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: 06/08/2019
> Closing: 09/14/2020
> Deed recorded: 09/16/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/06/2020
> Points in account:



Woah - did it really take like 8 MONTHS from Passed ROFR to Closing docs received?
You also have "Seller returned closing docs" as several months before you even made the offer.
I wish my seller were that responsive.  
I'm wondering if there was some copy/paste fun here .
At any rate, Excited you're on the last step!


----------



## KaBoArCo

Home: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 07/17/2020
Offer Accepted: 07/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020
Closing Docs Received: 09/04/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 09/14/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24/2020
Closed: 9/25/2020
Deed recorded: 09/28/2020
Contract showing on membership:10/7/2020
Points showing on membership:10/12/2020

Day in ROFR - 41 days
ROFR Passed to Closing - 24 days
Closing to Contract showing on existing membership  - 12 days
Contract showing on membership to points loaded - 5 days

TOTAL From offer accepted to points in account- 87 days

Note- I kept getting this error message when I tried to include the broker website:
Oops! We ran into some problems.
Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.


----------



## RebelScum

Getting close - My BLT purchase closed yesterday:

Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title, LLC
Offer made: 7/13/2020
Offer accepted: 7/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/15/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 10/12/2020 
Deed recorded: TBD
Membership created with contract: TBD
Points in account: TBD


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Just found out our VGC contract was "submitted to record", and we should be closing today or tomorrow!

I think that means to record the deed with the comptroller? I'm a new member, not sure how to look that up.

Anyone know if your contract gets loaded faster if you are already a DVC member?

Can't wait to book our first trip!


----------



## Llama mama

Home: Beach Club
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 08/25/2020
Offer Accepted:08/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/26/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/24/2020
Closing Docs Received: 10/07/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 10/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/08/2020
Closed: 10/12/2020
Deed recorded: 10/13/2020
Contract showing on membership:
Points showing on membership:


----------



## MM0422

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Just found out our VGC contract was "submitted to record", and we should be closing today or tomorrow!
> 
> I think that means to record the deed with the comptroller? I'm a new member, not sure how to look that up.
> 
> Anyone know if your contract gets loaded faster if you are already a DVC member?
> 
> Can't wait to book our first trip!


First off, congratulations! This link should work -- https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp

I don't believe your contract is loaded more quickly if you're an existing DVC member but others will keep me honest if I have that wrong.


----------



## Sandisw

Just an updated reminder to post the link to brokers, even if you believe it is not filtered out,

Thanks all!


----------



## Sparky984

Our deed was filed 9/14 and still don’t see the contract loaded yet. I chatted with someone today who just said it’s taking longer than usual right now and I could call. I called and got a message saying they aren’t accepting calls right now.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jennf

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/30/2020
Offer accepted: 7/31/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/4/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/16/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 9/18/2020
Closing: 9/22/2020
Deed recorded: 9/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/5/20 (new member)
Points in account: 10/13/20

75 days from offer accepted to points in account.  Can’t wait for our first trip @ GFV & BLT next month as DVC members !!!


----------



## Sandisw

Sparky984 said:


> Our deed was filed 9/14 and still don’t see the contract loaded yet. I chatted with someone today who just said it’s taking longer than usual right now and I could call. I called and got a message saying they aren’t accepting calls right now.  Any suggestions?



Other than emailing, not much to speed the process. Unfortunately with the newest round of layoffs, it may continue to take long.


----------



## poofyo101

Sparky984 said:


> Our deed was filed 9/14 and still don’t see the contract loaded yet. I chatted with someone today who just said it’s taking longer than usual right now and I could call. I called and got a message saying they aren’t accepting calls right now.  Any suggestions?


which resort?


----------



## Sparky984

Sandisw said:


> Other than emailing, not much to speed the process. Unfortunately with the newest round of layoffs, it may continue to take long.


We were trying to be patient but we see everyone with dates after us getting their contracts loaded and points added! We’re ready to use some points but thankfully with a June UY aren’t up against a banking deadline.


----------



## Sparky984

poofyo101 said:


> which resort?


Boulder Ridge


----------



## poofyo101

Sparky984 said:


> Boulder Ridge


Not sure then. I know Aulani takes longer. They  have been pretty chronological since I have been paying attention over the last few months.


----------



## Stargazer65

Sparky984 said:


> We were trying to be patient...



Did you try this approach?

Member Services:  “Hello, how may I help you”
Member:  “Yes Hi, do you have my contract yet?”
Member Services: “Not yet, I’m sorry”
Member:  “How about now?”


----------



## LucieR

Stargazer65 said:


> Did you try this approach?
> 
> Member Services:  “Hello, how may I help you”
> Member:  “Yes Hi, do you have my contract yet?”
> Member Services: “Not yet, I’m sorry”
> Member:  “How about now?”


This reminds me of driving with the kids: “Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?”


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

We were just informed by our resale company that ROFR has been taking about 45 days currently.  I guess we'll adjust our expectations for that and be pleasantly surprised if it happens faster.  I'm hoping yours slips through faster @Lorana


----------



## helenk

Home : SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet, Esq.
Offer made: 7/28/2020
Offer accepted: 7/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
Closing: 9/28/2020
Deed Recorded: 9/29/2020
Contract showing on Membership:10/14
Points in account:

I got the email that my new resort was listed under my membership number they say the points should be there in 7 to 10 business days.


----------



## Spinster Travel

helenk said:


> I got the email that my new resort was listed under my membership number they say the points should be there in 7 to 10 business days.


My contract was loaded on the 6th and I think waiting for the points to load might be worse than ROFR.  I should we working but I continue to sit here and hit the refresh button on My Dashboard instead.


----------



## RebelScum

RebelScum said:


> Getting close - My BLT purchase closed yesterday:
> 
> Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title, LLC
> Offer made: 7/13/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
> Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
> Closing docs received: 9/15/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: 10/12/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/14/2020
> Membership created with contract: TBD
> Points in account: TBD



My deed was recorded today - So, I updated the above accordingly.   Now just waiting on DVC to work their magic (adding contract to my membership and load the points).


----------



## RebelScum

Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title, LLC
Offer made: 7/13/2020
Offer accepted: 7/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/15/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 10/12/2020
Deed recorded: 10/14/2020
Membership created with contract: TBD
Points in account: TBD


----------



## Lorana

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> We were just informed by our resale company that ROFR has been taking about 45 days currently.  I guess we'll adjust our expectations for that and be pleasantly surprised if it happens faster.  I'm hoping yours slips through faster @Lorana


Ooof. Just when it starts to get better, it slows down again.  Hoping ours go through quickly!


----------



## poofyo101

just had a contract added from 9/29 deed recording. Patiently waiting for 10/1 as I have some expiring points on that one.


----------



## kbrazieltx

Point in account and we have already banked 2020 Points!!!!

So glad to have these additional points!!!!!


Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 11/28/2019
Offer accepted: 11/29/2019 (1 day)
Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2019 (2 day)
Passed ROFR: 12/11/2019 (11 days)
Closing docs received: 09/01/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 09/03/2020 (2 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 06/08/2019
Closing: 09/14/2020
Deed recorded: 09/16/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/06/2020
Points in account: 10/12/2020

Took almost a year but due to a vacation planned by sellers and COVID delays on our end. 
From Closing to points into our account was less than a month.


----------



## HHISand

Home: BWV
Broker: www,*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 07/07/2020
Offer accepted: 07/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/08/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/12/2020
Closing docs received: 09/09/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/10/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 09/16/2020
Closing: 09/18/2020
Deed recorded: 09/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/06/2020
Points in account 10/14/2020

Yay!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: www.firstam.com
Offer made: 08/08/2020
Offer accepted: 08/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/14/2020
Closing docs received: 10/5
Closing docs returned: 10/6
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 10/13
Deed recorded: 10/13
Contract Showing on Membership: tbd
Points in account: tbd


We are so excited to have closed! Yay!  But...have to vent one more time....my middle name is STILL misspelled on the Grant Deed, even after we pointed it out to our title agent over a week ago.  I feel like the second we get excited that we are one step closer, we get knocked back down. Add-on-itis won't be an issue for us after this process


----------



## CarpeDream71

Done!  Took 126 days!  

Home: Villas at Grand Floridian
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: www.firstam.com
Offer made: 06/10/2020
Offer accepted: 06/10/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/29/2020
Closing docs received: 08/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/27/2020 (returned as soon as title co. answered a question I had)
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 09/23/2020
Deed recorded: 09/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/05/2020
Points in account: 10/14/2020

TIME TOTAL: 126 days and NO LONGER COUNTING!
Offer Sent to ROFR: 7 days
Sent to passing ROFR: 42 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 56 days
Closing to Points in Account: 21 days


----------



## Spinster Travel

I was holding out on posting until I could post the completed timeline!  How very exciting to hit the refresh button for the millionth time and see those points!

Home: Polynesian Villas
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 8/2/2020
Offer accepted: 8/2/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/3/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 9/23/2020
Closing: 9/24/2020
Deed recorded: 9/24/2020
Membership created with contract: 10/6/2020
Points in account: 10/14/2020

Total Days from Offer to Points: 73


----------



## rstiv

So I closed and received this email on 9/30 from my title company does this mean my deed has been recorded because I haven't heard anything back since? When I go to the link and do a search I don't see my name at all so kind of strange.

"You’re almost there!  We have just closed your Disney purchase.  Your deed has been sent to the county for recording and upon recording will be forwarded to Disney for transfer.  Typically, Disney will have your new ownership info updated in their system within 21 days and will send you a welcome packet. Their transfer time is 2-3 weeks depending on volume at the time.   After they finish the update and new owner registration, you will then be able to make your first Disney reservations.

 During this time our office will prepare and send your title insurance policy along with your original recorded deed usually in 30 days"


----------



## rstiv

Scratch that I didnt have my morning coffee I searching under grantor not grantee lol


----------



## LadybugsMum

rstiv said:


> So I closed and received this email on 9/30 from my title company does this mean my deed has been recorded because I haven't heard anything back since? When I go to the link and do a search I don't see my name at all so kind of strange.
> 
> "You’re almost there!  We have just closed your Disney purchase.  Your deed has been sent to the county for recording and upon recording will be forwarded to Disney for transfer.  Typically, Disney will have your new ownership info updated in their system within 21 days and will send you a welcome packet. Their transfer time is 2-3 weeks depending on volume at the time.   After they finish the update and new owner registration, you will then be able to make your first Disney reservations.
> 
> During this time our office will prepare and send your title insurance policy along with your original recorded deed usually in 30 days"




It should have been recorded within a couple of days. I got my email on a Friday and my deed was recorded on the following Monday. Make sure when searching that you are putting your name in the Grantee box like this: Doe John. I wasn't doing it correctly at first and couldn't find my info.

Link for those that need it: https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## Wedgeout

Can’t decide which waiting period so far had more anxiety. The 8/5-9/11 ROFR or the 9/22-10/15 Closing. 
The email today that we “closed” and deed sent to the county for recording was such an exciting feeling! Now on to the next waiting period, in anticipation for that contact from Disney!!


----------



## CarpeDream71

Wedgeout said:


> Can’t decide which waiting period so far had more anxiety. The 8/5-9/11 ROFR or the 9/22-10/15 Closing.
> The email today that we “closed” and deed sent to the county for recording was such an exciting feeling! Now on to the next waiting period, in anticipation for that contact from Disney!!



Let me tell you, I thought the wait for points would be the easiest after RoFR and Closing.  At least I knew it was now mine and Disney knew it was now mine, and it was just a matter of logistics, right? WRONG.  O.M.G. the wait from membership showing on Dashboard to points in account was downright torturous!   I wouldn't have believed it.  It took nine days to see those points load, but they eventually made it!


----------



## Wedgeout

LadybugsMum said:


> It should have been recorded within a couple of days. I got my email on a Friday and my deed was recorded on the following Monday. Make sure when searching that you are putting your name in the Grantee box like this: Doe John. I wasn't doing it correctly at first and couldn't find my info.
> 
> Link for those that need it: https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp



Thanks for the link and information! I looked this morning and my deed is recorded


----------



## BugByte

How will my membership number/login details be communicated to me? My deed was recorded early October but I'm not sure whether to expect an email or snail mail. 

Not sure how they would have my email address, but I'm in the UK and regular mail may take longer. Is it just the login details I should expect or do they send any sort of welcome pack?

I should mention it's a resale contract with Fidelity.


----------



## Sandisw

BugByte said:


> How will my membership number/login details be communicated to me? My deed was recorded early October but I'm not sure whether to expect an email or snail mail.
> 
> Not sure how they would have my email address, but I'm in the UK and regular mail may take longer. Is it just the login details I should expect or do they send any sort of welcome pack?
> 
> I should mention it's a resale contract with Fidelity.



They will usually email, assuming you included it in the paperwork when you did the initial contract,

If not, then I assume you will get in in the mail,  Right now, it is taking 4 to 6 weeks from deed recorded to the membership being created by Membership Administration.


----------



## PaulW08

Update: Closing finished and deed recorded for AKV contract. In the home stretch now!


Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/18/2020
Offer accepted: 7/20/2020 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 9/10/2020 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/2020 (22 days)
Closing: 10/8/2020 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 10/8/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/13/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020 (4 days)
Sent to ROFR: 8/20/2020 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 9/30/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/5/2020 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 10/15/2020 (10 days)
Deed recorded: 10/16/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## poofyo101

They are crawling with closing and rofr now.
Still waiting on 10/1 for contract  upload


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101 said:


> They are crawling with closing and rofr now.
> Still waiting on 10/1 for contract  upload


As I said this. It was loaded 5 min later.


----------



## zianha

Finally! Woo hoo! I wish I could say I wasn't checking multiple times a day waiting for my points to be loaded...but after checking first thing this morning with no points showing in my account, I resigned myself to the fact that my points probably wouldn't show up until next week. But thank goodness I checked again! I'm all done!

Home : OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/13/20
Offer accepted: 7/13/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
Passed ROFR: 8/25/20
Closing docs received: 8/27/20
Closing docs returned: 8/29/20
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24/20 (maybe?)
Closing: 9/25/20
Deed recorded: 9/26/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/9/20
Points in account: 10/17/20


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

zianha said:


> Finally! Woo hoo! I wish I could say I wasn't checking multiple times a day waiting for my points to be loaded...but after checking first thing this morning with no points showing in my account, I resigned myself to the fact that my points probably wouldn't show up until next week. But thank goodness I checked again! I'm all done!
> 
> Home : OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/13/20
> Offer accepted: 7/13/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/25/20
> Closing docs received: 8/27/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/29/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/24/20 (maybe?)
> Closing: 9/25/20
> Deed recorded: 9/26/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/9/20
> Points in account: 10/17/20


Aww the good old days when the whole process took about 3 months.  So happy for you!!!  Welcome Home


----------



## EatMoreVeg

zianha said:


> Finally! Woo hoo! I wish I could say I wasn't checking multiple times a day waiting for my points to be loaded...but after checking first thing this morning with no points showing in my account, I resigned myself to the fact that my points probably wouldn't show up until next week. But thank goodness I checked again! I'm all done!
> 
> Home : OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 7/13/20
> Offer accepted: 7/13/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/17/20
> Passed ROFR: 8/25/20
> Closing docs received: 8/27/20
> Closing docs returned: 8/29/20
> Seller returned closing docs: 9/24/20 (maybe?)
> Closing: 9/25/20
> Deed recorded: 9/26/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/9/20
> Points in account: 10/17/20



So happy to see this! My contract was also added on Oct 9th so keeping my fingers crossed I see points today at some point!


----------



## BugByte

BugByte said:


> How will my membership number/login details be communicated to me? My deed was recorded early October but I'm not sure whether to expect an email or snail mail.
> 
> Not sure how they would have my email address, but I'm in the UK and regular mail may take longer. Is it just the login details I should expect or do they send any sort of welcome pack?
> 
> I should mention it's a resale contract with Fidelity.



My membership details came through today so I can finally log in, albeit no points yet.

For reference
- Passed ROFR: September 14th
- Deed Recorded: October 2nd
- Membership Login: October 17th


----------



## zianha

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Aww the good old days when the whole process took about 3 months.  So happy for you!!!  Welcome Home



Thank you! I'm so happy too!


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/16/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/18/2020
Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 10/01/2020
Deed Recorded: 10/06/20
Contract showing on Membership: 10/18/20
Points in account:


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

macman123 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 8/16/2020
> Offer accepted: 8/17/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 8/17/2020
> Passed ROFR: 9/18/2020
> Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
> Closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing: 10/01/2020
> Deed Recorded: 10/06/20
> Contract showing on Membership: 10/18/20
> Points in account:


Wow this is zipping right along - I bet you're a happy camper!


----------



## macman123

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Wow this is zipping right along - I bet you're a happy camper!



Its far far quicker than my other resale purchases a few months ago.

So very very happy!


----------



## helenk

Yipee, I just checked the DVC website and my new SSR points are now in my account!!!       It only took 4 days from the time my contract was added to my current account.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet, Esq.
Offer made: 7/28/2020
Offer accepted: 7/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
Closing: 9/28/2020
Deed Recorded: 9/29/2020
Contract showing on Membership:10/14
Points in account: 10/18/20


----------



## Kickstart

Meant to post this last week:

Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/25/2020
Offer accepted: 7/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/11/2020
Closing docs received: 9/15/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 9/23/2020 ?
Deed recorded: 9/23/2020
Membership created with contract: 10/5/2020
Points in account: 10/15/2020

So, 77 days (11 weeks) from [Sent to ROFR] to [points in account].


----------



## ZoneTEN

Home: Beach Club Villas
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Esquire
Offer made: 06/17/2020
Offer accepted: 06/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 07/29/2020
Closing docs received: 08/04/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 08/07/2020
Deed recorded: 08/07/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 09/03/2020
Points in account: 09/08/2020

Whoops! Got so excited, forgot to update my information. Sorry.


----------



## HockeyMomNH

It's been a long process but we finally got our points loaded this morning!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.DVCbyResale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet, Esq. 
Offer made: 7/15/2020
Offer accepted: 7/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/22/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Closing: 9/28/2020
Deed Recorded: 9/28/2020
Contract showing on Membership:10/13/2020
Points in account: 10/19/2020


----------



## lea2124

Hi
Newbie here. Is there something for me to fill in (like in the purchasing thread) or do I just copy and paste? Thanks


----------



## Spinster Travel

lea2124 said:


> Hi
> Newbie here. Is there something for me to fill in (like in the purchasing thread) or do I just copy and paste? Thanks


Just copy and paste, but be sure to type in the link of the broker you used so that it picks up in the filter


----------



## lea2124

Home: BLT
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/19/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Still a long way to go!

I have a feeling DVC are doing things slowly because if you close in December you are required to pay the next year's dues too!
We just want our points loaded and done before the 7 month mark for our holiday in August.


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Update!  

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 8/26/2020
Offer accepted: 8/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/28/2020 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/29/2020 (32 days)
Closing docs received: 10/8/2020 (9 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/12/2020 (4 days)
Title Company in receipt of funds: 10/19/2020 (7 days)
Sellers closing docs returned: sometime between 10/8 and 10/13/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Total time from offer to Title Company in receipt of funds: 54 days
Our title agent told us we are scheduled to close tomorrow and I will update when I hear!

A long side note, if you're interested in why it took longer than it might have...

We waited to sign the documents until we knew we were able to get to the bank and send the funds (we received the documents Thursday before the 3-day bank holiday weekend (Columbus Day) and we knew we couldn't get to the bank until Tuesday 10/13 for the check). So we signed Monday night and went to the bank Tuesday am. We used USPS priority mail with tracking and it took what seemed like FOREVER...from Tuesday noon to Saturday am for the first attempted delivery (New Jersey to Florida) with very little real tracking information available. And of course Mason Title Company was closed on Saturday. So the only information we gleaned from the tracking info was an alert that there was an attempted but failed delivery on Saturday, with a promise to attempt delivery again on next business day. That alert remained posted until Monday very close to 5 pm when the check was finally delivered (no update that it was out for delivery). Anyway, USPS estimates 1-3 days with priority mail and ours took very close to a week. Frustrating, but it got there safely eventually. We don't usually use priority mail so I don't know if this is a typical experience, but their customer service department answering machine apologizes for delays caused by reduced staffing due to Covid-19 (I know, I listened to it many times over the last week, haha). My point in relaying this long story is to say that WE (our choice to use USPS for delivery of a cashier's check as opposed to a different mail service or wiring funds) actually factor into several days' delay (or even a week or more) of closing that cannot be attributed to the title company or the seller! I believe with the efficiency Mason Title and the promptness of the sellers, we could have easily closed last week, say within 48 days or less from offer! Which seems really unusal and lucky these days.


----------



## E2ME2

DVCanonymouse said:


> Update!
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 8/26/2020
> Offer accepted: 8/26/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 8/28/2020 (2 days)
> Passed ROFR: 9/29/2020 (32 days)
> Closing docs received: 10/8/2020 (9 days)
> Closing docs returned: 10/12/2020 (4 days)
> Title Company in receipt of funds: 10/19/2020 (7 days)
> Sellers closing docs returned: sometime between 10/8 and 10/13/2020
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total time from offer to Title Company in receipt of funds: 54 days
> Our title agent told us we are scheduled to close tomorrow and I will update when I hear!
> 
> A long side note, if you're interested in why it took longer than it might have...
> 
> We waited to sign the documents until we knew we were able to get to the bank and send the funds (we received the documents Thursday before the 3-day bank holiday weekend (Columbus Day) and we knew we couldn't get to the bank until Tuesday 10/13 for the check). So we signed Monday night and went to the bank Tuesday am. We used USPS priority mail with tracking and it took what seemed like FOREVER...from Tuesday noon to Saturday am for the first attempted delivery (New Jersey to Florida) with very little real tracking information available. And of course Mason Title Company was closed on Saturday. So the only information we gleaned from the tracking info was an alert that there was an attempted but failed delivery on Saturday, with a promise to attempt delivery again on next business day. That alert remained posted until Monday very close to 5 pm when the check was finally delivered (no update that it was out for delivery). Anyway, USPS estimates 1-3 days with priority mail and ours took very close to a week. Frustrating, but it got there safely eventually. We don't usually use priority mail so I don't know if this is a typical experience, but their customer service department answering machine apologizes for delays caused by reduced staffing due to Covid-19 (I know, I listened to it many times over the last week, haha). My point in relaying this long story is to say that WE (our choice to use USPS for delivery of a cashier's check as opposed to a different mail service or wiring funds) actually factor into several days' delay (or even a week or more) of closing that cannot be attributed to the title company or the seller! I believe with the efficiency Mason Title and the promptness of the sellers, we could have easily closed last week, say within 48 days or less from offer! Which seems really unusal and lucky these days.


Even with that wrinkle, 54 Days is a heck of a lot quicker than the 91Days on my last purchase.  
Now I have one waiting ROFR for 34 Days as of today - who knows how long this one will take!


----------



## E2ME2

ZoneTEN said:


> Home: Beach Club Villas
> Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Esquire
> Offer made: 06/17/2020
> Offer accepted: 06/17/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/18/2020
> Passed ROFR: 07/29/2020
> Closing docs received: 08/04/2020
> Closing docs returned: 08/05/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
> Closing: 08/07/2020
> Deed recorded: 08/07/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 09/03/2020
> Points in account: 09/08/2020
> 
> Whoops! Got so excited, forgot to update my information. Sorry.


Congrats on BCV   -
I'm waiting on ROFR for a small contract there.


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/16/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/18/2020
Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/25/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 10/01/2020
Deed Recorded: 10/06/20
Contract showing on Membership: 10/18/20
Points in account: 10/20/20

This is in contrast with my other 175 point contract which passed ROFR the same day, but seller hasn't send back closing docs yet!


----------



## coolingjupiter

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacations Title, LLC
Offer made: 8/9/2020
Offer accepted: 8/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/14/2020
Closing docs received: 9/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/22/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 10/09/2020
Deed Recorded: 10/9/2020? (this is the date sent)
Contract showing on Membership: ...
Points in account: ...

So from what I've read, I will receive an email from Disney first (I supplied my email in the closing documents) and _then_ my points will show up at some point.  I don't currently have a DVC contract.  Is this correct?


----------



## LilyJC

Almost done on my last two contracts this year... They both loaded onto my membership 13 days after the deed was recorded! Better than my BCV last month which loaded at 3+ weeks I think. 

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 07/19/2020
Offer accepted: 07/19/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020 (42 days)
Estoppel:
Closing docs received: 09/08/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/09/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/02/2020
Closing: 10/05/2020
Deed recorded: 10/06/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/19/2020
Points in account:

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 07/31/2020
Offer accepted: 08/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/11/2020 (39 days)
Estoppel:
Closing docs received: 09/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/22/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/06/2020
Closing: 10/07/2020
Deed recorded: 10/07/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/20/20
Points in account:


----------



## Dark Rider

coolingjupiter said:


> So from what I've read, I will receive an email from Disney first (I supplied my email in the closing documents) and _then_ my points will show up at some point.  I don't currently have a DVC contract.  Is this correct?



Correct. I closed on 10/6 and just got my two emails today with the information I needed to activate my account.


----------



## EricLaurie

Our nearly 3 month odyssey has finally come to an end!  Our points are finally in our account today:}

Home : SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 7/27/20
Offer accepted: 7/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/31/20
Passed ROFR: 9/10/20
Closing docs received: 9/20/20
Closing docs returned: 9/21/20
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 9/25/20
Deed recorded: 9/26/20
Membership created with contract: 10/14/20
Points in account: 10/20/20


----------



## rstiv

Just a little heads up not sure if it was just lucky but I got my account emails last Friday and called yesterday (Monday) to see about my points being loaded. I mentioned I was trying to use my points for a welcome home booking and the Member service lady I spoke with was super nice and loaded my points while I was on the phone with her.


----------



## Sandisw

rstiv said:


> Just a little heads up not sure if it was just lucky but I got my account emails last Friday and called yesterday (Monday) to see about my points being loaded. I mentioned I was trying to use my points for a welcome home booking and the Member service lady I spoke with was super nice and loaded my points while I was on the phone with her.



Did you know that resale buyers don’t get welcome home bookings?  They will Sometimes do the call, but they will not find you a room that can’t be booked by others like they will with direct buyers,

Just don’t want you to be disappointed.


----------



## rstiv

Sandisw said:


> Did you know that resale buyers don’t get welcome home bookings?  They will Sometimes do the call, but they will not find you a room that can’t be booked by others like they will with direct buyers,
> 
> Just don’t want you to be disappointed.




No I know us as resale members don’t get an actual Welcome Home stay with those booking advantages I just meant our first stay on our new points I should of said that.


----------



## Sandisw

rstiv said:


> No I know us as resale members don’t get an actual Welcome Home stay with those booking advantages I just meant our first stay on our new points I should of said that.



Okay!  Just wanted to be sure and congratulation! I am glad you got them done quickly!


----------



## Kylie_1504

We checked the weblink the was provided further up the thread and can see that our deed was recorded on 10/08/20, so with that in mind I can see a few others ahead that have their contracts showing on their membership. I’m brand new so will it take longer for me? 
What exactly am I waiting on now? An email from Disney??


----------



## Sandisw

Kylie_1504 said:


> We checked the weblink the was provided further up the thread and can see that our deed was recorded on 10/08/20, so with that in mind I can see a few others ahead that have their contracts showing on their membership. I’m brand new so will it take longer for me?
> What exactly am I waiting on now? An email from Disney??



Yes, they will email you when the load the contract. Once it’s loaded, they say it takes 7 to 10 days to get MS to load the points,

If you are trying to get a reservation booked quickly, once you see the contract, give it a few days and if points are not there, call. And see if they can speed the process


----------



## Sparky984

Sandisw said:


> Did you know that resale buyers don’t get welcome home bookings?  They will Sometimes do the call, but they will not find you a room that can’t be booked by others like they will with direct buyers,
> 
> Just don’t want you to be disappointed.


We bought direct and tried to book something for May on our welcome home call.  VGF is unavailable for these stays as a policy. They couldn’t find anything at BCV, BWV, or RIV standard studio. They finally got us into RIV preferred studio, with help from someone else, but there were cash available rooms for both BCV and BWV that we couldn’t get on points. 

There might be some pixie dust, but it’s not in unlimited supply. We were generally disappointed in the options, given we had an impression of a one time use of being able to get into places that generally would require a home ownership.


----------



## Sparky984

poofyo101 said:


> Not sure then. I know Aulani takes longer. They  have been pretty chronological since I have been paying attention over the last few months.


I got a response from MA.  We bought resale to try to take advantage of existing member summer incentives but it became clear that we were not going to beat the clock and bought direct as a new member.  We spread out payments on the Disney Visa so we haven’t closed on direct yet. As a result, they can’t add resale points to our membership as it would create a second membership.


----------



## Sandisw

Sparky984 said:


> We bought direct and tried to book something for May on our welcome home call.  VGF is unavailable for these stays as a policy. They couldn’t find anything at BCV, BWV, or RIV standard studio. They finally got us into RIV preferred studio, with help from someone else, but there were cash available rooms for both BCV and BWV that we couldn’t get on points.
> 
> There might be some pixie dust, but it’s not in unlimited supply. We were generally disappointed in the options, given we had an impression of a one time use of being able to get into places that generally would require a home ownership.



That is sometimes the impression people have and unfortunately for sold out resorts, it doesn’t work that way because if current owners have booked, then they can’t give you something already booked,  And, they can never break the home resort rule either,

Typically, what they can do is get you what they did...a room at RIV that may be sold out to owners because they pull it from their own inventory.


----------



## macman123

rstiv said:


> Just a little heads up not sure if it was just lucky but I got my account emails last Friday and called yesterday (Monday) to see about my points being loaded. I mentioned I was trying to use my points for a welcome home booking and the Member service lady I spoke with was super nice and loaded my points while I was on the phone with her.



I did the same. Points loaded within 15 mins.......


----------



## Sparky984

Sandisw said:


> That is sometimes the impression people have and unfortunately for sold out resorts, it doesn’t work that way because if current owners have booked, then they can’t give you something already booked,  And, they can never break the home resort rule either,
> 
> Typically, what they can do is get you what they did...a room at RIV that may be sold out to owners because they pull it from their own inventory.


We were 7 months out (exactly - not a coincidence) so the home resort rule wouldn’t be broken. The other resorts had cash rooms available (checked right before the call) and the preferred studio at RIV was available on the reservation portal so they effectively had no pixie dust to share.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

I finally decided to move my info to this thread. First time buyer 

Note: International Seller! 

Home: Saratoga Springs 
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 8/22/2020
Offer accepted: 8/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/24/2020
Closing docs received: 10/6/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/20/2020
Closing: 10/20/2020
Deed recorded: 10/21/2020
Membership created with contract: ?
Points in account: ?

I’m so close! Can’t wait to receive my membership info and points so I can book my first trip!


----------



## Sandisw

Sparky984 said:


> We were 7 months out (exactly - not a coincidence) so the home resort rule wouldn’t be broken. The other resorts had cash rooms available (checked right before the call) and the preferred studio at RIV was available on the reservation portal so they effectively had no pixie dust to share.


 Those cash rooms are not DVC points inventory so they can’t use those because that far out they were rooms most likely sent because someone traded points for things like a cruise, etc.


----------



## Sparky984

Sandisw said:


> Those cash rooms are not DVC points inventory so they can’t use those because that far out they were rooms most likely sent because someone traded points for things like a cruise, etc.


Well, that makes sense.  Thanks!


----------



## tdavenport

Sparky984 said:


> I got a response from MA.  We bought resale to try to take advantage of existing member summer incentives but it became clear that we were not going to beat the clock and bought direct as a new member.  We spread out payments on the Disney Visa so we haven’t closed on direct yet. As a result, they can’t add resale points to our membership as it would create a second membership.


Does this mean that your resale points won't be added until after you close on the direct one?  We're in a similar boat--we closed on a resale contract last week and at the same time bought direct as a new member.  We're also spreading out payments for the direct on Disney visa so we're not expecting to close on that one until December.  We had our broker send our new membership number (which we got immediately from the direct contract) to DVC with our resale paperwork.


----------



## Sandisw

tdavenport said:


> Does this mean that your resale points won't be added until after you close on the direct one?  We're in a similar boat--we closed on a resale contract last week and at the same time bought direct as a new member.  We're also spreading out payments for the direct on Disney visa so we're not expecting to close on that one until December.  We had our broker send our new membership number (which we got immediately from the direct contract) to DVC with our resale paperwork.



If you already have your membership number, they should be able to add the resale contract to it regardless of whether you have officially closed.


----------



## Sparky984

tdavenport said:


> Does this mean that your resale points won't be added until after you close on the direct one?  We're in a similar boat--we closed on a resale contract last week and at the same time bought direct as a new member.  We're also spreading out payments for the direct on Disney visa so we're not expecting to close on that one until December.  We had our broker send our new membership number (which we got immediately from the direct contract) to DVC with our resale paperwork.


That’s what MA told me.

”We received the transfer documents for your resale, but they are currently on hold until your direct purchase contracts close.  If we try to transfer them now, the system will issue a new Member Number.  
I am showing your direct purchase contracts should be closing within the next week.  As soon as they close, we will complete the resale transfer and email a confirmation once it's processed. 

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance. 

Kind regards, 

Member Administration”


----------



## Lorana

Sparky984 said:


> We were 7 months out (exactly - not a coincidence) so the home resort rule wouldn’t be broken. The other resorts had cash rooms available (checked right before the call) and the preferred studio at RIV was available on the reservation portal so they effectively had no pixie dust to share.





tdavenport said:


> Does this mean that your resale points won't be added until after you close on the direct one?  We're in a similar boat--we closed on a resale contract last week and at the same time bought direct as a new member.  We're also spreading out payments for the direct on Disney visa so we're not expecting to close on that one until December.  We had our broker send our new membership number (which we got immediately from the direct contract) to DVC with our resale paperwork.


I did the same thing when I joined.  I put an offer in for a resale contract and once it passed ROFR but before I had a membership number, I bought points direct for the blue card (I was buying a sold out resort so it didn't matter for me to be an existing member).  I divided up payments for the direct contract over 60 days, so my resale contract actually closed first (and I provided my new membership number to my title company and broker for closing).  There was no issue adding my resale contract and points to my contract, and then my direct contract closed 8 days after my resale contract closed.


----------



## Lorana

Sparky984 said:


> That’s what MA told me.
> 
> ”We received the transfer documents for your resale, but they are currently on hold until your direct purchase contracts close.  If we try to transfer them now, the system will issue a new Member Number.
> I am showing your direct purchase contracts should be closing within the next week.  As soon as they close, we will complete the resale transfer and email a confirmation once it's processed.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Member Administration”


Huh. That's different, then.


----------



## Lorana

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) -- Small Resale Contract #2
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made:  9/5/2020
Offer accepted:  9/6/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/11/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/14/2020  (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/21/2020 (37 days)
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

TIME TOTAL: 46 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 46 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 0 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account: 


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 46 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 34 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 31 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) -- Small Resale Contract #2
> Broker: FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made:  9/5/2020
> Offer accepted:  9/6/2020
> Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/11/2020
> Seller returned offer contract: 09/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 09/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/21/2020 (47 days)
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 47 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 47 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 0 days and counting...
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
> CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)
> 
> In progress:
> SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 47 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21)
> HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 35 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
> VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 33 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


WTG - Lorana !! Were you surprised to hear that, today ?
Now you're getting my expectations up again - my ROFR was sent 9/16


----------



## IsamarV14

Just an update and will update again once I receive membership info and points.

Home: Vero Beach
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 8/14/2020
Offer accepted: 8/21/2020 (7 days)
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/24/2020 (31 days)
Closing docs received: 10/8/2020 (14 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/8/2020 (via docusign)
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/20/2020 (wire sent 10/21/2020)
Closing: 10/21/2020
Deed recorded: 10/21/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Finally in the home stretch!


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> WTG - Lorana !! Were you surprised to hear that, today ?
> Now you're getting my expectations up again - my ROFR was sent 9/16


I was!  I was definitely expecting for this to drag out longer!  Maybe this means you’ll hear as well this week!


----------



## Madmavis

E2ME2 said:


> WTG - Lorana !! Were you surprised to hear that, today ?
> Now you're getting my expectations up again - my ROFR was sent 9/16


Mine too. I’m still waiting and mine was sent on 9/9


----------



## Naglejen

LilyJC said:


> Almost done on my last two contracts this year... They both loaded onto my membership 13 days after the deed was recorded! Better than my BCV last month which loaded at 3+ weeks I think.



Can I ask you a quick question? If you have an existing membership, do they still send you an email? I have different resorts and use years, and I don’t know what to expect.


----------



## macman123

Naglejen said:


> Can I ask you a quick question? If you have an existing membership, do they still send you an email? I have different resorts and use years, and I don’t know what to expect.



Yes, you get a Welcome Home email saying the contract has been added.

If you have a different UY to the one you have purchased, its a new membership being set up. Otherwise if its the same UY its added to your existing account and will show on dashboard.


----------



## poofyo101

Naglejen said:


> Can I ask you a quick question? If you have an existing membership, do they still send you an email? I have different resorts and use years, and I don’t know what to expect.


Yea you do


----------



## LilyJC

Naglejen said:


> Can I ask you a quick question? If you have an existing membership, do they still send you an email? I have different resorts and use years, and I don’t know what to expect.



In the past I never received any emails for whatever reason... But this past summer I’ve received three emails for each of the three contracts I added! Seems pretty consistent currently! 

ETA: One was an add-on to a resort I already own, and two were new home resorts.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

LilyJC said:


> In the past I never received any emails for whatever reason... But this past summer I’ve received three emails for each of the three contracts I added! Seems pretty consistent currently!
> 
> ETA: One was an add-on to a resort I already own, and two were new home resorts. ☺


The same thing happened to me! Last contract there was just silence until I found it on my dashboard... but this year, I received the email right before it showed up online! (Both were new resorts/UYs)

ETA: I do mean RIGHT before! As in, I was literally logged into DVC (where nothing was new)... saw that I received an email, switched over to read my email... came back and, voila! New contract loaded!!


----------



## Naglejen

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## macman123

LilyJC said:


> In the past I never received any emails for whatever reason... But this past summer I’ve received three emails for each of the three contracts I added! Seems pretty consistent currently!
> 
> ETA: One was an add-on to a resort I already own, and two were new home resorts. ☺



Yep, one per re-sale contract which gets added.

Although you don't get an email saying the points are added! Thats just checking every 5 mins


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Update on the update!

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 8/26/2020
Offer accepted: 8/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/28/2020 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/29/2020 (32 days)
Closing docs received: 10/8/2020 (9 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/12/2020 (4 days)
Title Company in receipt of funds: 10/19/2020 (7 days)
Sellers closing docs returned: sometime between 10/8 and 10/13/2020
Closing: 10/21/2020 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 10/22/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total time from offer to deed recorded: 57 days
exactly 8 weeks from offer to closing...not bad, considering the circumstances

We closed yesterday as promised by the title agent when she confirmed receipt of our check on Monday. As I explained in my last post, closing would have been even earlier, had we not received closing documents just prior to a holiday weekend, and had we elected wire transfer or different delivery service than USPS Priority Mail for our cashier's check.

We are offically members even though Disney hasn't acknowledged us yet. So excited!!

Let's see how long the next steps take!


----------



## Hawkeyegirls

Home: PVB
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 07/27/2020
Offer accepted: 07/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/07/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/09/2020
Closing docs received: 09/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/23/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 09/23/2020
Closing: 10/01/2020
Deed Recorded: 10/03/2020
Contract showing on Membership: 10/17/2020
Points in account: 10/20/2020

86 TOTAL Days.


----------



## azcamper

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## IsamarV14

Hawkeyegirls said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 07/27/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/07/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/09/2020
> Closing docs received: 09/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 09/23/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: 09/23/2020
> Closing: 10/01/2020
> Deed Recorded: 10/03/2020
> Contract showing on Membership: 10/17/2020
> Points in account: 10/20/2020
> 
> 86 TOTAL Days.



Wow! 14 days from deed recorded to showing on membership and 3 days from showing on membership to having points is the fastest I think I have seen! 

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## disneyeverlasting

Finally done! Also I can’t believe how quickly our points were loaded. I didn’t even call, it just happened on its own.
Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 08/03/2020
Offer accepted: 08/03/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/11/2020
Closing docs received: 10/02/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/03/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/05/2020
Closing: 10/07/2020
Deed recorded: 10/07/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/19/2020
Points in account: 10/22/2020


----------



## macman123

Time for points to be added certainly appears to be quicker now. It was 2-3 weeks but appears to only be days........


----------



## IsamarV14

macman123 said:


> Time for points to be added certainly appears to be quicker now. It was 2-3 weeks but appears to only be days........



I agree! Gets me super pumped knowing I just closed on a resale contract.


----------



## lea2124

Home: BLT
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/19/2020
Closing docs received: 10/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Updated:  I do love how quickly Mason gets closing docs out!  2 days after ROFR, and closing docs received.   Now waiting on seller to return so we can close!

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) -- Small Resale Contract #2
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made:  9/5/2020
Offer accepted:  9/6/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/11/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/14/2020 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/21/2020 (37 days)
Closing docs received: 10/23/2020  (2 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

TIME TOTAL: 48 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 46 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 2 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account: 


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 36 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 33 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


----------



## lea2124

Lorana said:


> Updated:  I do love how quickly Mason gets closing docs out!  2 days after ROFR, and closing docs received.   Now waiting on seller to return so we can close!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) -- Small Resale Contract #2
> Broker: FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made:  9/5/2020
> Offer accepted:  9/6/2020
> Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/11/2020
> Seller returned offer contract: 09/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 09/14/2020 (9 days)
> Passed ROFR: 10/21/2020 (37 days)
> Closing docs received: 10/23/2020  (2 days)
> Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 48 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 46 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 2 days and counting...
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
> CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)
> 
> In progress:
> SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21)
> HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 36 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
> VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 33 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)



Yeah agreed. They said it could take 2 weeks but literally 2 days later! Just got to hope the sellers are quick to return. Not going to lie I really want the points before the end of November (banking deadline) just in case the sellers forgot to bank the points like we asked. Then we'll have 170 points to rent out. That'll help pay for the first year's dues. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PaulW08

So seeing recorded dates of 10/6 and 10/7 showing up in accounts on dates 10/18 and 10/19 respectively drove me slightly crazy. I have a 10/8 recorded date. Really thought I was going to see my 10/8 show up this week in my account, but it has been a no show.

So this is my obligatory post to complain, so it will magically show up Monday!


----------



## Llama mama

PaulW08 said:


> So seeing recorded dates of 10/6 and 10/7 showing up in accounts on dates 10/18 and 10/19 respectively drove me slightly crazy. I have a 10/8 recorded date. Really thought I was going to see my 10/8 show up this week in my account, but it has been a no show.
> 
> So this is my obligatory post to complain about so it will magically show up Monday!


IKR
I am 10/12 crossing my fingers. Dates seemed to be clipping by . Hopefully in the next week .
I think they work on weekends too. I have seen people post that they received their points on Saturday.


----------



## Kylie_1504

PaulW08 said:


> So seeing recorded dates of 10/6 and 10/7 showing up in accounts on dates 10/18 and 10/19 respectively drove me slightly crazy. I have a 10/8 recorded date. Really thought I was going to see my 10/8 show up this week in my account, but it has been a no show.
> 
> So this is my obligatory post to complain, so it will magically show up Monday!


 Haha I also have a 10/8 recorded deed date so have been checking all the time. Next week is our week!!!


----------



## Stargazer65

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Sent: 8/20
Passed ROFR: 9/22
Closing: 10/6
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/23
Points in account: 

Moving along pretty well.  MA email yesterday said allow 7-10 business says for points to show.


----------



## lea2124

Can I just ask - does the time tend to be quicker if you are already a DVC member (from recording the deed to points showing in the account)? We already have Saratoga Springs and are adding Bay Lake Tower. Both the same Use Year.

Thanks


----------



## Spinster Travel

lea2124 said:


> Can I just ask - does the time tend to be quicker if you are already a DVC member (from recording the deed to points showing in the account)? We already have Saratoga Springs and are adding Bay Lake Tower. Both the same Use Year.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure....I closed on the 24th of September with the deed being recorded same day.  It was 13 total days (not business days) before my contract was loaded and then 8 days more for the points.  The waiting is agony


----------



## Stargazer65

lea2124 said:


> Can I just ask - does the time tend to be quicker if you are already a DVC member (from recording the deed to points showing in the account)? We already have Saratoga Springs and are adding Bay Lake Tower. Both the same Use Year.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know, I haven't heard any correlation.  I'm the opposite, current BLT, adding SSR same use year. 

The idea sounds like a new thread title haha, you can start it.


----------



## lovethesun12

lea2124 said:


> Can I just ask - does the time tend to be quicker if you are already a DVC member (from recording the deed to points showing in the account)? We already have Saratoga Springs and are adding Bay Lake Tower. Both the same Use Year.
> 
> Thanks


I just recently became a new member and didn't make note of my dates all along so didn't post here, but I think it's moving a lot faster. It took two weeks for my points to show up in my account after the deed was recorded.


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/15/2020
Offer accepted: 8/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received: 10/01/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/01/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed Recorded:
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Im still waiting for the seller to send the closing docs back. Sadly I have already sent the wire to the Title Co.......


----------



## lea2124

macman123 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 8/15/2020
> Offer accepted: 8/15/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 8/16/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/01/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/01/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed Recorded:
> Contract showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Im still waiting for the seller to send the closing docs back. Sadly I have already sent the wire to the Title Co.......


Oh no what a pita! Has a reason been given? You'd think as they wanted to sell they'd be quicker with returning the documents! Hope it speeds up soon.


----------



## macman123

lea2124 said:


> Oh no what a pita! Has a reason been given? You'd think as they wanted to sell they'd be quicker with returning the documents! Hope it speeds up soon.



None given. I asked were they aware I had paid the wire, and the Title Co said no, they wouldn't tell them unless asked.

It then turned out Friday they sent back the Deed wrong. So they need to do it again

I had another contract which passed ROFR the same day as this and I had those points in my account last week!


----------



## Lorana

macman123 said:


> None given. I asked were they aware I had paid the wire, and the Title Co said no, they wouldn't tell them unless asked.
> 
> It then turned out Friday they sent back the Deed wrong. So they need to do it again
> 
> I had another contract which passed ROFR the same day as this and I had those points in my account last week!


I'm so sorry about this!  I had this happen to me, too, where I sent the final payment in, and then the sellers took nearly a month to return the closing docs!    I got advice from this board to request the title company tell me when the seller returns closing docs before I send in my final payment, and that's what I've been doing from then on.  Which is good, because I did have a recent situation where again the seller took 3 weeks to get the closing docs in!


----------



## lea2124

Lorana said:


> I'm so sorry about this!  I had this happen to me, too, where I sent the final payment in, and then the sellers took nearly a month to return the closing docs!    I got advice from this board to request the title company tell me when the seller returns closing docs before I send in my final payment, and that's what I've been doing from then on.  Which is good, because I did have a recent situation where again the seller took 3 weeks to get the closing docs in!



We sent our money in when we returned the closing documents too. Now I'm worried they'll take ages! The extra pressure for us is the $/£ exchange rate. It was $1.31 yesterday instead of $1.26 which has meant we saved £500. Fingers crossed they get it sorted ASAP for you.


----------



## kerrylacherry

Lorana said:


> Updated:  I do love how quickly Mason gets closing docs out!  2 days after ROFR, and closing docs received.   Now waiting on seller to return so we can close!





lea2124 said:


> Yeah agreed. They said it could take 2 weeks but literally 2 days later! Just got to hope the sellers are quick to return. Not going to lie I really want the points before the end of November (banking deadline) just in case the sellers forgot to bank the points like we asked. Then we'll have 170 points to rent out. That'll help pay for the first year's dues. Fingers crossed.



Lucky! I passed ROFR on the 19th, and have not received closing docs from Mason yet. The universe is testing my admittedly limited patience and impulse control.  And here I thought I could handle the resale wait... not so much as it turns out 

Congrats and here's to your sellers returning their papers quickly!


----------



## Sandisw

lea2124 said:


> Can I just ask - does the time tend to be quicker if you are already a DVC member (from recording the deed to points showing in the account)? We already have Saratoga Springs and are adding Bay Lake Tower. Both the same Use Year.
> 
> Thanks


 Did not for men took 5 weeks from deed to showing up in my membership


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Updated:  I do love how quickly Mason gets closing docs out!  2 days after ROFR, and closing docs received.   Now waiting on seller to return so we can close!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) -- Small Resale Contract #2
> Broker: FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made:  9/5/2020
> Offer accepted:  9/6/2020
> Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/11/2020
> Seller returned offer contract: 09/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 09/14/2020 (9 days)
> Passed ROFR: 10/21/2020 (37 days)
> Closing docs received: 10/23/2020  (2 days)
> Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> TIME TOTAL: 48 days and counting...
> offer to ROFR: 46 days
> ROFR passing to Closing: 2 days and counting...
> Closing to Points in Account:
> 
> 
> ******
> Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:
> 
> Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):
> 
> BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
> AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
> CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
> SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
> CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
> CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)
> 
> In progress:
> SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 48 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21)
> HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 36 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
> VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 33 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


Based on your ROFR date,I was so hoping to hear something this week (Mine was sent to ROFR on 9/16)
But Noooooo! I'm still waiting, although less patiently now, as each day passes with Radio-Silence from ROFR......


----------



## Lorana

lea2124 said:


> Yeah agreed. They said it could take 2 weeks but literally 2 days later! Just got to hope the sellers are quick to return. Not going to lie I really want the points before the end of November (banking deadline) just in case the sellers forgot to bank the points like we asked. Then we'll have 170 points to rent out. That'll help pay for the first year's dues. Fingers crossed.


Hope they return quickly and the rest goes quickly for you!


----------



## Lorana

kerrylacherry said:


> Lucky! I passed ROFR on the 19th, and have not received closing docs from Mason yet. The universe is testing my admittedly limited patience and impulse control.  And here I thought I could handle the resale wait... not so much as it turns out
> 
> Congrats and here's to your sellers returning their papers quickly!


Oh no! Hopefully they get your closing docs to you on Monday!


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Based on your ROFR date,I was so hoping to hear something this week (Mine was sent to ROFR on 9/16)
> But Noooooo! I'm still waiting, although less patiently now, as each day passes with Radio-Silence from ROFR......


The wait is always so painful! Here’s hoping you hear soon!


----------



## Stargazer65

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Sent: 8/20
Passed ROFR: 9/22
Closing: 10/6
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/23
Points in account: 10/25

All done, yay! About 2 months and a week from first offer to points in account.


----------



## Cupcake232

Stargazer65 said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Sent: 8/20
> Passed ROFR: 9/22
> Closing: 10/6
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/23
> Points in account: 10/25
> 
> All done, yay! About 2 months and a week from first offer to points in account.


Wow! That seems like a record these days  congrats!


----------



## E2ME2

I used to enjoy weekends more, before I entered into another DVC Contract! 
Now it's just 2 days of knowing that I will not hear anything regarding the ROFR process.
Today I'm at 39 days in waiting...........................


Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 9/9/2020
Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Stargazer65

Cupcake232 said:


> Wow! That seems like a record these days  congrats!


Thanks. Yes, I was wondering if they will be speeding up the process again because dues will be soon due.  I mean they can't collect dues in January if the contract and points aren't there, can they?


----------



## Cupcake232

Stargazer65 said:


> Thanks. Yes, I was wondering if they will be speeding up the process again because dues will be soon due.  I mean they can't collect dues in January if the contract and points aren't there, can they?


 I hope your theory is correct!!! I have one waiting for ROFR and I’d love to close before December 1st. Watching the ROFR board is giving me little hope but seeing yours go so quickly, I’m hopeful!


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 08/11/2020
Offer accepted: 08/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Estoppel: 10/01/2020
Closing docs received: 10/01/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/03/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/03/2020
Closing: 10/06/2020
Deed recorded: 10/08/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/23/2020
Points in account: 10/24/2020


----------



## Stargazer65

I have another theory that if you have immediate plans to use points for an upcoming planned vacation, everything goes slower. Sort of an inverse need law: the more you need the points, the slower they come. If you're in a real, real hurry then the sloths from zootopia are the ones loading your contract and points lol.


----------



## E2ME2

Stargazer65 said:


> I have another theory that if you have immediate plans to use points for an upcoming planned vacation, everything goes slower. Sort of an inverse need law: the more you need the points, the slower they come. If you're in a real, real hurry then the sloths from zootopia are the ones loading your contract and points lol.


That theory has direct application in most things, based on my career !  
One of my colleagues had a sign on her desk that read:
How BAD you want it determines how BAD you get it.
If you want it BAD; you get it BAD.
If you want it really really BAD; you get it really really BAD !  
So, in the DVC resale hunt, we are the fox and the rabbit, and DVD are the sloths (I really enjoyed ZOOTOPIA)


----------



## Lorana

Grumpy by Birth said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 08/11/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/11/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/13/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
> Estoppel: 10/01/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/01/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/03/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/03/2020
> Closing: 10/06/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/08/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/23/2020
> Points in account: 10/24/2020


Wow!  That was super fast from appearing to points. Did you call to get them loaded or did you get a bit of Magic there?


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

In the contract we recently purchased there were Use Year Points, Banked Points, and Points due to expire Nov 30th.
Our Contract showed up online Oct 19th.
Points were added to account on Oct 23rd.
I was so excited to book a quick November getaway. . . .
Unfortunately the points that were due to expire were not included 
CM's at booking could not help and Member Administration is not taking calls now. You have to email them. We did and got an immediate response saying they would get back to use in 5 days!
More waiting.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Sandisw

Goofy4Pooh said:


> In the contract we recently purchased there were Use Year Points, Banked Points, and Points due to expire Nov 30th.
> Our Contract showed up online Oct 19th.
> Points were added to account on Oct 23rd.
> I was so excited to book a quick November getaway. . . .
> Unfortunately the points that were due to expire were not included
> CM's at booking could not help and Member Administration is not taking calls now. You have to email them. We did and got an immediate response saying they would get back to use in 5 days!
> More waiting.
> Anyone else have this problem?



Are you talking about banked 2018 points that were extended?  I bet it is because they didn’t actual extend an owners points, but rather gave them some of their own points to use to compensate the current owner,

Since technically, those points would have expired, they wouldn’t transfer to a new owner,

Now, that is not to say that you won’t get them to extend some to you, but I imagine that is why they are not there,

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Sandisw said:


> Are you talking about banked 2018 points that were extended?  I bet it is because they didn’t actual extend an owners points, but rather gave them some of their own points to use to compensate the current owner,
> 
> Since technically, those points would have expired, they wouldn’t transfer to a new owner,
> 
> Now, that is not to say that you won’t get them to extend some to you, but I imagine that is why they are not there,
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.


I see your point but they are listed in the contract so should be guaranteed. Hoping it's just an oversight. We will see.

Channeling Patience and Pixie Dust.


----------



## poofyo101

Goofy4Pooh said:


> In the contract we recently purchased there were Use Year Points, Banked Points, and Points due to expire Nov 30th.
> Our Contract showed up online Oct 19th.
> Points were added to account on Oct 23rd.
> I was so excited to book a quick November getaway. . . .
> Unfortunately the points that were due to expire were not included
> CM's at booking could not help and Member Administration is not taking calls now. You have to email them. We did and got an immediate response saying they would get back to use in 5 days!
> More waiting.
> Anyone else have this problem?


Since it is december use year it should not have to be extended right?


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

poofyo101 said:


> Since it is december use year it should not have to be extended right?




The contract we picked up had a September use year so pts would have expired August 30th without the extension.


----------



## poofyo101

Goofy4Pooh said:


> The contract we picked up had a September use year so pts would have expired August 30th without the extension.


Got it. I would think they would probably not transfer.


----------



## Sandisw

Goofy4Pooh said:


> I see your point but they are listed in the contract so should be guaranteed. Hoping it's just an oversight. We will see.
> 
> Channeling Patience and Pixie Dust.



Keep us posted for sure!  But, most contracts have a clause to be paid for missing points so if the sellers sold you something they should not have, expired points, then there should be at least some recourse for you.


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> Got it. I would think they would probably not transfer.



I agree because the points were expired by the time the contract closed.  It is like transferred points into an account.  They do not survive a sale


----------



## PaulW08

PaulW08 said:


> So seeing recorded dates of 10/6 and 10/7 showing up in accounts on dates 10/18 and 10/19 respectively drove me slightly crazy. I have a 10/8 recorded date. Really thought I was going to see my 10/8 show up this week in my account, but it has been a no show.
> 
> So this is my obligatory post to complain, so it will magically show up Monday!



IT WORKS! My CCV contract showed up today. Just waiting for points on that one now.

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/18/2020
Offer accepted: 7/20/2020 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 9/10/2020 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/2020 (22 days)
Closing: 10/8/2020 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 10/8/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/26/2020 (18 days)
Points in account:


Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/13/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020 (4 days)
Sent to ROFR: 8/20/2020 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 9/30/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/5/2020 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 10/15/2020 (10 days)
Deed recorded: 10/16/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## LilyJC

That's a wrap for my contracts this year (and maybe ever...)! I included my BCV add-on to show that the last two steps were much more speedy for my last two contracts. Not as fast as in prior years' add-ons, but I'll take it! Both of the last two took 13 days to load onto my membership as opposed to 24 days with my BCV. Points were added in three days "naturally" without bugging MS to add them instead of the ten it took with BCV.

And we had a FANTASTIC surprise when our CCV points were added last Friday. I had purchased the contract without full points for 2020 knowing I was banking to 2021 anyway. I felt like it helped me get a great deal on the contract... Well Friday I discovered we somehow actually had the full 2020 allotment of points even though I only paid for dues on 115 (the contract is 175 points), and on top of that we ended up with 62 banked points from 2019!!! So we received 122 points more than were expecting!! I almost feel guilty for the deal we got on this contract. I had to share here with people who might understand my excitement as my family was less than enthused.   Thanks for reading my fun points story! It was an unexpected blessing on a day we ended up having to replace our hot water heater. 

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 06/29/2020
Offer accepted: 06/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 06/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 08/3/2020 (35 days)
Estoppel: 8/13/2020
Closing docs received: 08/21/2020
Closing docs returned: 08/21/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 08/28/2020
Closing: 08/31/2020
Deed recorded: 09/01/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 09/25/2020
Points in account: 10/05/2020

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 07/19/2020
Offer accepted: 07/19/2020
Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020 (42 days)
Estoppel:
Closing docs received: 09/08/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/09/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/02/2020
Closing: 10/05/2020
Deed recorded: 10/06/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/19/2020 (13 days)
Points in account: 10/22/2020 (3 days)

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 07/31/2020
Offer accepted: 08/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/04/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/11/2020 (39 days)
Estoppel:
Closing docs received: 09/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/22/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/06/2020
Closing: 10/07/2020
Deed recorded: 10/07/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/20/2020 (13 days)
Points in account: 10/23/2020 (3 days)


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Lorana said:


> Wow!  That was super fast from appearing to points. Did you call to get them loaded or did you get a bit of Magic there?


I was surprised.  I got an e-mail saying the contract had been transferred and to allow 7-10 days for points to show.  
The next day, I logged on to check something else and did a double take when I saw that the points had already been loaded.


----------



## Lorana

LilyJC said:


> That's a wrap for my contracts this year (and maybe ever...)! I included my BCV add-on to show that the last two steps were much more speedy for my last two contracts. Not as fast as in prior years' add-ons, but I'll take it! Both of the last two took 13 days to load onto my membership as opposed to 24 days with my BCV. Points were added in three days "naturally" without bugging MS to add them instead of the ten it took with BCV.
> 
> And we had a FANTASTIC surprise when our CCV points were added last Friday. I had purchased the contract without full points for 2020 knowing I was banking to 2021 anyway. I felt like it helped me get a great deal on the contract... Well Friday I discovered we somehow actually had the full 2020 allotment of points even though I only paid for dues on 115 (the contract is 175 points), and on top of that we ended up with 62 banked points from 2019!!! So we received 122 points more than were expecting!! I almost feel guilty for the deal we got on this contract. I had to share here with people who might understand my excitement as my family was less than enthused.   Thanks for reading my fun points story! It was an unexpected blessing on a day we ended up having to replace our hot water heater.
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 06/29/2020
> Offer accepted: 06/29/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 06/30/2020
> Passed ROFR: 08/3/2020 (35 days)
> Estoppel: 8/13/2020
> Closing docs received: 08/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 08/21/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 08/28/2020
> Closing: 08/31/2020
> Deed recorded: 09/01/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 09/25/2020
> Points in account: 10/05/2020
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 07/19/2020
> Offer accepted: 07/19/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 07/22/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/01/2020 (42 days)
> Estoppel:
> Closing docs received: 09/08/2020
> Closing docs returned: 09/09/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/02/2020
> Closing: 10/05/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/06/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/19/2020 (13 days)
> Points in account: 10/22/2020 (3 days)
> 
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 07/31/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/01/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/04/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/11/2020 (39 days)
> Estoppel:
> Closing docs received: 09/22/2020
> Closing docs returned: 09/22/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/06/2020
> Closing: 10/07/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/07/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/20/2020 (13 days)
> Points in account: 10/23/2020 (3 days)


That’s awesome!!  Yay for surprise points!


----------



## Lorana

Grumpy by Birth said:


> I was surprised.  I got an e-mail saying the contract had been transferred and to allow 7-10 days for points to show.
> The next day, I logged on to check something else and did a double take when I saw that the points had already been loaded.


That’s awesome!! Maybe things will start speeding up for everyone!


----------



## jbreen2010

Let me try this one again...just got out of ROFR purgatory!!


Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 08/07/2020
Offer accepted: 08/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/26/2020 (76days)
Estoppel: 10/26/2020
Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
Closing docs returned:  10/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account:  TBD


----------



## Gerbilsting

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Estoppel: 10/26/2020 (Assumed)
Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Updated:  Seller returned docs and wire transfer sent, so we are closing today!  Now waiting for deed to be recorded, and then for contract to appear.

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) -- Small Resale Contract #2
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made:  9/5/2020
Offer accepted:  9/6/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/11/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/14/2020 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/21/2020 (37 days)
Closing docs received: 10/23/2020  (2 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/27/2020 (4 days)
Closing:  10/27/2020 (0 days)
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

TIME TOTAL: 52 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 46 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 6 days and counting...
Closing to Points in Account: 


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 52 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 40 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 37 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


----------



## Llama mama

Fingers crossed my email for contract and points comes soon . We closed on 10/12. Hopefully any day now


----------



## sbarisch

Same closing date for me, too. I keep refreshing my email. LOL

Here's hoping we both hear soon!


----------



## E2ME2

PaulW08 said:


> So seeing recorded dates of 10/6 and 10/7 showing up in accounts on dates 10/18 and 10/19 respectively drove me slightly crazy. I have a 10/8 recorded date. Really thought I was going to see my 10/8 show up this week in my account, but it has been a no show.
> 
> So this is my obligatory post to complain, so it will magically show up Monday!


I see that it worked for you, but I will not tempt the fate of the ROFR whisperers! 
Even though I'm at day 41, and would like to know,  I will not "complain"!!!!
But it would be really really nice if I heard soon, and it was Good News ! 
(_pretty good pleading, eh_)?


----------



## PaulW08

Woooohooooo! Points in account the next day. Did not call or anything. One contract down, one to go!

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/18/2020
Offer accepted: 7/20/2020 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 9/10/2020 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/2020 (22 days)
Closing: 10/8/2020 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 10/8/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/26/2020 (18 days)
Points in account: 10/27/2020 (1 day)
Total time from offer to points: (101 days)


Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/13/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020 (4 days)
Sent to ROFR: 8/20/2020 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 9/30/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/5/2020 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 10/15/2020 (10 days)
Deed recorded: 10/16/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

PaulW08 said:


> Woooohooooo! Points in account the next day. Did not call or anything. One contract down, one to go!


Welcome Home!  Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Cupcake232

PaulW08 said:


> Woooohooooo! Points in account the next day. Did not call or anything. One contract down, one to go!
> 
> Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
> Offer made: 7/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 7/20/2020 (2 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020 (4 days)
> Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
> Closing docs received: 9/10/2020 (7 days)
> Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/2020 (22 days)
> Closing: 10/8/2020 (6 days)
> Deed recorded: 10/8/2020 (0 days)
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/26/2020 (18 days)
> Points in account: 10/27/2020 (1 day)
> Total time from offer to points: (101 days)
> 
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 8/13/2020
> Offer accepted: 8/17/2020 (4 days)
> Sent to ROFR: 8/20/2020 (3 days)
> Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (33 days)
> Closing docs received: 9/30/2020 (8 days)
> Closing docs returned: 10/5/2020 (5 days)
> Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
> Closing: 10/15/2020 (10 days)
> Deed recorded: 10/16/2020 (1 day)
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


That’s amazing!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Kylie_1504

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 08/10/2020 
Offer accepted: 08/11/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 08/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 10/03/2020 
Closing docs returned: 10/08/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 10/08/2020
Deed recorded: 10/08/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/27/2020
Points in account: 10/27/2020

Couldn’t believe my eyes when I saw the points in my account on the same day we received our membership email. 

80 days total from start to finish, we had some very small delays (our own doing) due to time zone differences  and also with the payment we hung on a couple of days due to the dollar rising to help us a bit, but everything else was very smooth. 

Now we just need to hope we can travel soon.


----------



## redc

jbreen2010 said:


> Let me try this one again...just got out of ROFR purgatory!!
> 
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation
> Offer made: 08/07/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/07/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/26/2020 (76days)
> Estoppel: 10/26/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
> Closing docs returned:  10/27/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: TBD
> Closing: TBD
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
> Points in account:  TBD


That's far too long in ROFR for my nerves.
Our deal was sent on 8/11 too and Passed on 9/14 or 34 days. Our new account showed on membership today. Good luck


----------



## rob191186

Finally passed ROFR on our 3rd contract attempt. Didn’t think it was ever going to come through but got the good news late last night. Now we wait for closing docs.

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: www.resalebydvc.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/10/2020
Offer accepted: 9/10/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 10/27/2020 (47 days)
Closing docs received: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD


----------



## coolingjupiter

So if my deed was recorded on 10/8, should I be worried that I have not received an email about setting up my DVC account?  And if I should be worried and should do something about it, what exactly would I do?


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

coolingjupiter said:


> So if my deed was recorded on 10/8, should I be worried that I have not received an email about setting up my DVC account?  And if I should be worried and should do something about it, what exactly would I do?


I am in the same boat! It's my first DVC contract so any input or guidance from others is appreciated!


----------



## Sandisw

coolingjupiter said:


> So if my deed was recorded on 10/8, should I be worried that I have not received an email about setting up my DVC account?  And if I should be worried and should do something about it, what exactly would I do?



It has been taking 4 to 6 weeks on average. Some had it show up sooner.

If you don’t get it by 4 weeks, you can email Membership Administration to get an update.  They are not taking calls.


----------



## JillianLeigh

This is our first contract, and I'm really surprised at how quickly things have gone, all things considered. I'm hoping we'll have the membership info by our trip in 3 weeks, but not holding my breath. We don't have points until February, so we're in no real rush.

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcmarketresale.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title, LLC
Offer made: 08/30/2020 
Offer accepted: 08/30/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 09/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/30/2020
Estoppel Received: 10/19.2020
Closing docs received: 10/21/2020 
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/22/2020
Closing: 10/26/2020
Deed recorded: 10/28/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Updated:  Mason noted that it technically closed this morning, so updated that. Deed appeared recorded today.  So now it's just that long wait for my contract to appear....

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) -- Small Resale Contract #2
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made:  9/5/2020
Offer accepted:  9/6/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/11/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/14/2020 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/21/2020 (37 days)
Closing docs received: 10/23/2020  (2 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/27/2020 (4 days)
Closing:  10/28/2020 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 10/28/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

TIME TOTAL: 53 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 46 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 7 days
Closing to Points in Account: 0 days and counting... 


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 53 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21, deed recorded 10/28)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 41 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 38 total days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25)


----------



## redc

Final Update: 81 days from start to finish. Points loaded ONE DAY after Email !!
redc---$90-$21,373-210-AUL-Aug-0/19, 186/20, 210/21, 210/22
Home: Aulani
Broker: DVC Resale Market dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Title (Honolulu)
Offered 8/08/2020
Countered / Accepted 8/09/2020
Sent to Disney ROFR 8/11/2020
PASSED ROFR 9/14/2020 (34 days in ROFR)
Received Closing Docs from Escrow Agent 9/24/2020
Returned Closing Docs to Escrow Agent 9/25/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/02/2020
Sent money: 10/05/2020
Closing: 10/08/2020 (61 days from offer)
Deed recorded: 10/09/2020
Email/Contract Showing on Membership: 10/27/2020
Points in account: 10/28/2020 (20 days from closing)


----------



## E2ME2

PaulW08 said:


> So seeing recorded dates of 10/6 and 10/7 showing up in accounts on dates 10/18 and 10/19 respectively drove me slightly crazy. I have a 10/8 recorded date. Really thought I was going to see my 10/8 show up this week in my account, but it has been a no show.
> 
> So this is my obligatory post to complain, so it will magically show up Monday!





E2ME2 said:


> I see that it worked for you, but I will not tempt the fate of the ROFR whisperers!
> Even though I'm at day 41, and would like to know,  I will not "complain"!!!!
> But it would be really really nice if I heard soon, and it was Good News !
> (_pretty good pleading, eh_)?



So, PaulW08 - it kinda/sorta worked for me too, with a 1-day Lag!
I posted my whining/pleading on Tuesday, and I just got the call this morning that Disney waived ROFR on my 1st little BCV add-on
So here's the update !  (43 DAYS in ROFR)

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 9/9/2020
Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

& Now I'm a "Beach Club" owner


----------



## rsn8or

Home: PVB
Broker: www.***************.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/12/20
Offer accepted: 9/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/20
Passed ROFR: 10/29/20 (41 days)
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## PaulW08

E2ME2 said:


> So, PaulW08 - it kinda/sorta worked for me too, with a 1-day Lag!
> I posted my whining/pleading on Tuesday, and I just got the call this morning that Disney waived ROFR on my 1st little BCV add-on
> So here's the update !  (43 DAYS in ROFR)
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: FATC
> Offer made: 9/9/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> & Now I'm a "Beach Club" owner



Awesome and congrats! Now begins the next wait, I'm not sure which wait is worse to be honest.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

PaulW08 said:


> Awesome and congrats! Now begins the next wait, I'm not sure which wait is worse to be honest.


My first time but I’m going to guess ROFR is the hardest wait. It’s all hope and possible rejection. Like passing Disney a note in class and waiting to see if they will be your boyfriend.


----------



## Lorana

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> My first time but I’m going to guess ROFR is the hardest wait. It’s all hope and possible rejection. Like passing Disney a note in class and waiting to see if they will be your boyfriend.
> View attachment 535323


ROFR is the more stressful wait, but I personally find the wait from closing to points to be the most painful, because you OWN DVC at that point but have no access to use your ownership!


----------



## jbreen2010

I have to be pretty lucky with this quick close this week after ROFR purgatory.

ROFR & Estoppel issued Monday Morning; Thursday by 2pm new Deed already sent to the county.  WAHOOO!!!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 08/07/2020
Offer accepted: 08/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/26/2020 (76 days)
Estoppel: 10/26/2020
Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/28/2020
Closing: 10/29/2020
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD


----------



## LadybugsMum

jbreen2010 said:


> I have to be pretty lucky with this quick close this week after ROFR purgatory.
> 
> ROFR & Estoppel issued Monday Morning; Thursday by 2pm new Deed already sent to the county.  WAHOOO!!!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation
> Offer made: 08/07/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/07/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/26/2020 (76 days)
> Estoppel: 10/26/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/28/2020
> Closing: 10/29/2020
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
> Points in account: TBD



Looks like everyone was ready to be done.


----------



## E2ME2

jbreen2010 said:


> I have to be pretty lucky with this quick close this week after ROFR purgatory.
> 
> ROFR & Estoppel issued Monday Morning; Thursday by 2pm new Deed already sent to the county.  WAHOOO!!!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation
> Offer made: 08/07/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/07/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/26/2020 (76 days)
> Estoppel: 10/26/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/28/2020
> Closing: 10/29/2020
> Deed recorded: TBD
> Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
> Points in account: TBD


Wow - after that 76 day wait, it's a good thing that it's now picking up for you
You were definitely hit with the "hurry-up-and-wait" routine, or in your case it was "wait-then-hurry-up" !


----------



## sbarisch

The waiting is PAINFUL! I was so sure that my membership email would come today, I keep checking my email over and over


----------



## Bing Showei

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> My first time but I’m going to guess ROFR is the hardest wait. It’s all hope and possible rejection. Like passing Disney a note in class and waiting to see if they will be your boyfriend.
> View attachment 535323


I would liken it more to having made a delicious sandwich for lunch, and between the kitchen counter and the dining table is your abusive roommate who may kick you in the crotch and take your food.

You made a GREAT sandwich last time, but it was too tempting, so WHAM! Crotch kicked. So this time you made it a little less appetizing in hopes he’s either full from the last time he ate your lunch, spent, or napping.

If anything, the note you’re passing says “Please stop takin’ my samich... and kickin’ my crotch. Or I’ll move out...”

Except you never will, because this is what codependency looks like.


----------



## E2ME2

Bing Showei said:


> I would liken it more to having made a delicious sandwich for lunch, and between the kitchen counter and the dining table is your abusive roommate who may kick you in the crotch and take your food.
> 
> You made a GREAT sandwich last time, but it was too tempting, so WHAM! Crotch kicked. So this time you made it a little less appetizing in hopes he’s either full from the last time he ate your lunch, spent, or napping.
> 
> If anything, the note you’re passing says “Please stop takin’ my samich... and kickin’ my crotch. Or I’ll move out...”
> 
> Except you never will, because this is what codependency looks like.


I'm sensing some deep-seeded college dorm roommate issues !?


----------



## coolingjupiter

sbarisch said:


> The waiting is PAINFUL! I was so sure that my membership email would come today, I keep checking my email over and over



I keep thinking it’s going to go to spam or something and I’m going to be unaware that my info has been sent!


----------



## cindybelle90

Excited to begin the next phase towards DVC membership. 
Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/18/2020
Offer accepted: 9/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

I AM SO EXCITED TO SOON BE A VGC OWNER!!
This is actually two small contracts (one 35pts, the other 27pts), but they are being closed together.

Home: Villas at Disney's Grand Californian (VGC)
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made:  9/20/2020
Offer accepted:  9/21/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/23/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/25/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020 (34 days)
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 39 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 39 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 0 days and closing...
Closing to Points in Account:


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 54 days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21, deed recorded 10/28)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 42 days so far, waiting for ROFR (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 39 total days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed ROFR 10/29)


----------



## Jon84

Finally completed!!

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 08/13/2020
Offer accepted: 08/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received: 09/29/30
Closing docs returned:09/29/30
Seller returned closing docs:10/07/2020
Closing: 10/09/2020
Deed recorded: 10/10/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:  10/28/2020
Points in account: 10/30/2020

It was strange how after an email to MS Admin on 27th October, it suddenly happened so quickly


----------



## azcamper

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Closing docs received:10/28/2020
Closing docs returned:10/29/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## DisneyFan5404

Home: Boardwalk Villas (BWV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 8/27/2020
Offer accepted: 8/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/30/2020 (28 days)
Closing docs received: 10/19/2020 (19 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/19/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/22/2020 (3 days)
Closing: 10/22/2020
Deed recorded: 10/23/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## sbarisch

Membership email is here!! 

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/16/2020
Offer accepted: 8/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/18/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (35 days)
Closing docs received: 10/2/2020
Closing docs returned:10/3/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: Unk
Closing: 10/9/20
Deed recorded: 10/12/20 (55 days from offer)
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/30/2020 (28 days from deed recording)
Points in account: 

Now hoping the points follow shortly! I've got a trip to book, and I'm seeing availability for when I want to go!!


----------



## Dark Rider

sbarisch said:


> Now hoping the points follow shortly! I've got a trip to book, and I'm seeing availability for when I want to go!!



It's worth calling Member Services to let them know your situation. They may be able to help.


----------



## CarpeDream71

And last pending contract done - although posting is a bit belated.  Sorry!

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: www.trcsinc.com
Offer made: 08/13/2020
Offer accepted: 08/13/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received: 09/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 09/28/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 10/02/2020
Deed recorded: 10/02/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/17/20
Points in account: 10/21/20

TOTAL TiME: 70 days
Offer Sent to ROFR: 1 day
Sent to passing ROFR: 34 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 15 days
Closing to Points in Account: 19 days


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Succsess!
My DH was on the computer via chat with Member Services this morning hoping for some info but they insisted they could not help, that we would have to wait for Member Administration to respond to an email we sent prior. After lunch he checked our dashboard and there they were! No email, text or call from either MS or MA but not gonna lie, we are just really happy they are there and its resolved. 

We were able to book a 1 bdrm at SSR before they expire for the week before Thanksgiving week.


----------



## LucieR

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: www.DVCstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/19/2020
Offer accepted: 9/19/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020 (36 days)
Closing docs received: TBD
Closing docs returned: TBD
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD


----------



## LucieR

I’ve seen ALOT of people pass ROFR today. Shall we presume this will mean a long wait for estoppel and closing docs as folks struggle to work through massive pile of paperwork? 

Yes, I’m that impatient. Don’t judge me, I’ve been 2020ed and need some Disney wins


----------



## Llama mama

Jon84 said:


> Finally completed!!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs Resort
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 08/13/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/13/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/15/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
> Closing docs received: 09/29/30
> Closing docs returned:09/29/30
> Seller returned closing docs:10/07/2020
> Closing: 10/09/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/10/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership:  10/28/2020
> Points in account: 10/30/2020
> 
> It was strange how after an email to MS Admin on 27th October, it suddenly happened so quickly


What’s the email?


----------



## Crash8ART

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 09/03/2020
Offer accepted: 09/03/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/09/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/27/2020
Closing docs received: 10/29/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/30/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## bubblefactory

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www.DVCbyResale.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 10/11/2020
Offer accepted: 10/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

It's like ROFR Christmas yesterday and today.  Come on Santa, you know you want to visit us too.  
Putting out positive vibes .


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Anyone have a contract load on a weekend? Our deed was recorded 10/13...we're so close...hoping to see our resale contract show up on our existing membership soon! The wait is killing me!


----------



## Llama mama

Agh!!! I was hoping this was my week. My closing and deed recorded on 10/12.  Hoping soon ...........


----------



## Sandisw

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Anyone have a contract load on a weekend? Our deed was recorded 10/13...we're so close...hoping to see our resale contract show up on our existing membership soon! The wait is killing me!



Normally, contracts do not because MA doesn’t work weekend.  However, points will load sometimes as that is MS and they work 7 days a week.


----------



## ValW

First contract COMPLETE!  2nd resale contract in closing and 3rd contract just passed ROFR - LOL - add-on-itis is a real thing.

Home: BWV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney at Law
Offer made: 08/28/2020
Offer accepted: 08/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/28/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/29/2020
Closing docs received: 10/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/08/2020
Closing: 10/09/2020
Deed recorded: 10/09/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/29/2020
Points in account: 10/31/2020

65 days total


----------



## sbarisch

Wahoooooooo!! My points are here and trips are booked. Very best of luck to all still waiting, and thanks to everyone for the advice, support and solidarity! 

Home: BWV 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com 
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer made: 8/16/2020 
Offer accepted: 8/16/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 8/18/2020 
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (35 days) 
Closing docs received: 10/2/2020 
Closing docs returned:10/3/2020 
Sellers closing docs returned: Unk 
Closing: 10/9/20 
Deed recorded: 10/12/20 (55 days from offer) Contract Showing on Membership: 10/30/2020 (28 days from deed recording) 
Points in account: 10/31/20

Total time from offer: 74 days

Edited to correct a typo...


----------



## coolingjupiter

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacations Title, LLC
Offer made: 8/9/2020
Offer accepted: 8/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/14/2020
Closing docs received: 9/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/22/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 10/09/2020
Deed Recorded: 10/9/2020? (this is the date sent)
Contract showing on Membership: 10/30/2020
Points in account: 11/1/2020

Total days from offer to points showing up in my account: 84 days!

In other news, I already booked my first vacation!


----------



## Jon84

Llama mama said:


> What’s the email?



Its the same one they give you on the phone when you select the admin option - wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com


----------



## lea2124

Home: BLT
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/19/2020
Closing docs received: 10/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/28/20
Closing: 11/03/20
Deed Recorded: 11/03/20
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Trying to get the funds over to the US wasn't much fun tbh but it's done now. Fingers crossed for some disney magic to get it all done and finished by the end of november!!!!


----------



## Bruggok

After 3 contracts taken by ROFR, this one got through:

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/30/2020
Offer accepted: 12/1/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/7/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
Estoppel received: 12/31/2020
Closing docs received: 1/12/2021
Closing docs returned: 1/13/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: n/a
Closing: 1/25/2021
Deed Recorded: 1/26/2021
Contract showing on Membership: 2/4/2021
Points in account: 2/5/2021 (66 days from offer accepted. I called to ask for point load so I can book asap.)


----------



## Preds

ValW said:


> First contract COMPLETE!  2nd resale contract in closing and 3rd contract just passed ROFR - LOL - add-on-itis is a real thing.
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet, Attorney at Law
> Offer made: 08/28/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/28/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/28/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/29/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/05/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/05/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/08/2020
> Closing: 10/09/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/09/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/29/2020
> Points in account: 10/31/2020
> 
> 65 days total


Congrats again Val.  I was monitoring our account and expected the points to have been gone sooner.  Was surprised it took 3 weeks before they finally left our account and showed up in yours.  Hope you've already made your first reservation!  Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Updated: We are finally done!!! So excited to book our first trip. Thanks to everyone for your advice and guidance along the way!

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 08/08/2020
Offer accepted: 08/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/14/2020
Closing docs received: 10/5
Closing docs returned: 10/6
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 10/13
Deed recorded: 10/13
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/2
Points in account: 11/2


----------



## Brittni Bouse

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Company
Offer made: 9/26/20
Offer accepted: 9/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/29/20
Passed ROFR: 11/2/2020
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## LucieR

Brittni Bouse said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Company
> Offer made: 9/26/20
> Offer accepted: 9/28/20
> Sent to ROFR: 9/29/20
> Passed ROFR: 11/2/2020
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Wow! That was fast! Congratulations x


----------



## ValW

2nd Contract (small - 56 points)

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 9/2/20
Offer accepted: 9/3/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/4/20
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Closing docs received: 10/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/29/2020
Closing: 11/2/2020
Deed recorded: 11/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:

There was a slight delay due to the wrong Contract #.


----------



## Llama mama

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Updated: We are finally done!!! So excited to book our first trip. Thanks to everyone for your advice and guidance along the way!
> 
> Home: VGC
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 08/08/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/08/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 08/11/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/14/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/5
> Closing docs returned: 10/6
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 10/13
> Deed recorded: 10/13
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/2
> Points in account: 11/2


Congrats !!!
I am 10/12 and still waiting .
Was this your first contract or were you an existing member?


----------



## Madmavis

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/7
Offer accepted: 9/7
Sent to ROFR: 9/9
Passed ROFR: 11/3
Closing docs received: 11/3
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:

We finally passed today on day 56. And we already got the closing docs!! We probably won’t return them until next Monday because we need to have them notarized.


----------



## Naglejen

Almost forgot to do the final post!


Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 7/28/20
Offer accepted: 7/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/20
Passed ROFR: 9/12/20
Addendum signed: 9/15/20
Closing docs received: 10/1/20 (estoppel took a LONG time!)
Closing docs returned: 10/1/20
Final payment: 10/7/20 (I had to make an appt to do the wire)
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/20
Closing: 10/8/20
Deed recorded: 10/8/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/26/20
Points in account: 10/27/20

I was so pleasantly surprised that the points followed so quickly after the contract was added...I didn’t even ask for Member Services to help this time!


----------



## MinnieMe2669

Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow Services, Inc.
Offer made: 10/01/2020
Offer accepted: 10/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/05/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/03/2020
Closing docs received: TBA
Closing docs returned: TBA
Sellers closing docs returned: TBA
Closing: TBA
Deed Recorded: TBA (this is the date sent)
Contract showing on Membership: TBA
Points in account: TBA

Total days from offer to points showing up in my account: TBD


----------



## JiminyCricketNJ

Here is my update- 1st contract!

Home: BLT
Broker: *********
Title: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 8/21/20
Offer accepted: 8/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 8/22/20
Passed ROFR: 9/22/20
Closing docs received: 10/1/20
Closing docs returned: 10/2/20
Final payment: 10/5/20 
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 10/9/20
Deed recorded: 10/12/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/29/20
Points in account: 10/30/20


----------



## mattywisco

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/3/20
Offer accepted: 10/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/5/20
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## rsn8or

Home: PVB
Broker: www.***************.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/12/20
Offer accepted: 9/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/20
Passed ROFR: 10/29/20 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 11/4/20
Closing docs returned: 11/4/20
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Only 6 days for estoppel


----------



## mattywisco

I hope ours is that short (6 days)


----------



## E2ME2

Naglejen said:


> Almost forgot to do the final post!
> 
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 7/28/20
> Offer accepted: 7/28/20
> Sent to ROFR: 7/29/20
> Passed ROFR: 9/12/20
> Addendum signed: 9/15/20
> Closing docs received: 10/1/20 (estoppel took a LONG time!)
> Closing docs returned: 10/1/20
> Final payment: 10/7/20 (I had to make an appt to do the wire)
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/20
> Closing: 10/8/20
> Deed recorded: 10/8/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 10/26/20
> Points in account: 10/27/20
> 
> I was so pleasantly surprised that the points followed so quickly after the contract was added...I didn’t even ask for Member Services to help this time!


Almost 3 months on the nose.
That's been pretty typical for resale this year, based on what's been posted here.
I'm sure you're happy it's done.
I just passed ROFR last week, so I'm hoping to update my post soon!


----------



## jbreen2010

Dumb question for the group.  We "closed" on 10/29.  I got an email saying the title company was sending new Deed to the county on that same day 10/29.  Is that the same as "Deed Recorded"?  Or will I be notified of the county's receipt of the deed?  New DVC owner here, so trying to anticipate how long before I get some  sort of nod to be able to get online and book something.


----------



## Sandisw

jbreen2010 said:


> Dumb question for the group.  We "closed" on 10/29.  I got an email saying the title company was sending new Deed to the county on that same day 10/29.  Is that the same as "Deed Recorded"?  Or will I be notified of the county's receipt of the deed?  New DVC owner here, so trying to anticipate how long before I get some  sort of nod to be able to get online and book something.



You won’t get anything to say it was recorded but as soon as Member ship Administration creates your account, you will get an email with info on how to get into the DVC website.


----------



## jbreen2010

Sandisw said:


> You won’t get anything to say it was recorded but as soon as Member ship Administration creates your account, you will get an email with info on how to get into the DVC website.



Thanks, Sandisw!  I feel like you had such helpful info over on the ROFR thread....now you're on the closing boards too.  You're like our fairy god mother to get us through


----------



## RebelScum

Done!  After 114 days from my offer being made, the points are finally in my account.  Below are the completed details.

Home: Bay Lake Tower (BLT)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title, LLC
Offer made: 7/13/2020
Offer accepted: 7/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/10/2020
Closing docs received: 9/15/2020
Closing docs returned: 9/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: 10/12/2020
Deed recorded: 10/14/2020
Membership created with contract: 11/3/2020
Points in account: 11/4/2020


----------



## Gerbilsting

Update: 
Home: AKV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Estoppel: 10/26/2020 (Assumed)
Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: (Unknown)
Closing: 11/3/2020
Deed recorded: 11/4/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Llama mama

contract loaded Monday.....still awaiting points ....


----------



## Wedgeout

Update to our BCV contract on timing for those waiting on the DVC emails. Received both emails (one minute apart) with code to new account today! November 5th! Deed was recorded with county October 16th.


----------



## tamhugh

Wedgeout said:


> Update to our BCV contract on timing for those waiting on the DVC emails. Received both emails (one minute apart) with code to new account today! November 5th! Deed was recorded with county October 16th.


This is exciting! Our deed was recorded on 10/16 and I am hoping to book a trip this Sunday!  I hope we see the points in our account tomorrow.


----------



## lea2124

Can anyone help me to understand this message! 
So have we closed? I understand it then takes longer for the account to be sorted and then the points to be added but I'm not sure if it's even closed yet. Are they saying once it's posted in 2-3 business days and they then receive it, it'll be closed? Sorry! A bit confused. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## poofyo101

lea2124 said:


> Can anyone help me to understand this message!
> So have we closed? I understand it then takes longer for the account to be sorted and then the points to be added but I'm not sure if it's even closed yet. Are they saying once it's posted in 2-3 business days and they then receive it, it'll be closed? Sorry! A bit confused. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks


You have closed. Now just need for disney to process the transfer.


----------



## lea2124

poofyo101 said:


> You have closed. Now just need for disney to process the transfer.



Phew. Was panicking there for a moment! Thought I had been a bit too eager to update my closing time details. Thank you.


----------



## Stargazer65

lea2124 said:


> Phew. Was panicking there for a moment! Thought I had been a bit too eager to update my closing time details. Thank you.


Close call!  The title companies check here first, and if it's reported closed by a disboard member, then they assume it's already done and you are out of luck.
Seriously, that's the way it works. 

(Well, I might be pulling your leg a little lol) Congratulations!


----------



## E2ME2

lea2124 said:


> Phew. Was panicking there for a moment! Thought I had been a bit too eager to update my closing time details. Thank you.


So update already, and tell us what you bought !


----------



## lea2124

E2ME2 said:


> So update already, and tell us what you bought !



BLT. 170 POINTS APRIL USE YEAR

Home: BLT
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/19/2020
Closing docs received: 10/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/28/20
Closing: 11/03/20
Deed Recorded: 11/03/20
Contract showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## azcamper

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Closing docs received:10/28/2020
Closing docs returned:10/29/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:11/5/2020
Closing:11/6/2020
Deed recorded:11/6/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## SwirlTheCitrus

Dark Rider said:


> It's worth calling Member Services to let them know your situation. They may be able to help.


This is going to be me-- It looks like I might receive my points by mid-December (closing last week, deed hasn't been recorded yet and it's been 4 days.. argh!) And the points expire February 1st. I already have flights booked for January 29th through February 1st. Really hope there's no delay. I'm trying to take my best friend on a free trip, and we have 102 points for three nights.


----------



## IsamarV14

SwirlTheCitrus said:


> This is going to be me-- It looks like I might receive my points by mid-December (closing last week, deed hasn't been recorded yet and it's been 4 days.. argh!) And the points expire February 1st. I already have flights booked for January 29th through February 1st. Really hope there's no delay. I'm trying to take my best friend on a free trip, and we have 102 points for three nights.


 
Lol, same. I'm hoping contract activation and points show this week, as we are trying to head down soon and I see lots of availability via the "last minute getaways" tab on the DVC website. I emailed last week, still no answer


----------



## Sandisw

IsamarV14 said:


> Lol, same. I'm hoping contract activation and points show this week, as we are trying to head down soon and I see lots of availability via the "last minute getaways" tab on the DVC website. I emailed last week, still no answer


 Just be aware that last minute getaway isn’t very accurate so normally I would not use that as a guide. 

However, things are changing daily and if you are flexible with dates and room size as well as resort, even moving during the stay, there is a good chance of a lat minute trip this year due to so many cancellations!!


----------



## IsamarV14

Sandisw said:


> Just be aware that last minute getaway isn’t very accurate so normally I would not use that as a guide.
> 
> However, things are changing daily and if you are flexible with dates and room size as well as resort, even moving during the stay, there is a good chance of a lat minute trip this year due to so many cancellations!!



That is what I figured for the last minute getaways and the cancellations. We are firm on dates but very flexible on room size and resort so here's to wishful thinking LOL!


----------



## cindybelle90

Updated. Newbie question - our closing docs said settlement date 11/30/20, does that mean we won’t close until 11/30?
Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/18/2020
Offer accepted: 9/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received: 11/5/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/8/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## heynowirv

tamhugh said:


> This is exciting! Our deed was recorded on 10/16 and I am hoping to book a trip this Sunday!  I hope we see the points in our account tomorrow.


I sold a contract over the summer and it took nearly a month for those points to be taken from my account. Good luck.


----------



## heynowirv

cindybelle90 said:


> Updated. Newbie question - our closing docs said settlement date 11/30/20, does that mean we won’t close until 11/30?
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 9/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/18/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
> Closing docs received: 11/5/2020
> Closing docs returned: 11/8/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


It appears that way but I would call Mason if you're not sure.


----------



## Sandisw

cindybelle90 said:


> Updated. Newbie question - our closing docs said settlement date 11/30/20, does that mean we won’t close until 11/30?
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 9/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/18/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
> Closing docs received: 11/5/2020
> Closing docs returned: 11/8/2020
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Most closing documents will have a date a few weeks out.  That gives sellers time to return the documents and stuff,

If everything is in prior to that, they will close it. That is just the latest it should close.


----------



## cindybelle90

heynowirv said:


> It appears that way but I would call Mason if you're not sure.





Sandisw said:


> Most closing documents will have a date a few weeks out.  That gives sellers time to return the documents and stuff,
> 
> If everything is in prior to that, they will close it. That is just the latest it should close.


Thank you both! Hoping we can squeak our closing in before 12/1


----------



## PaulW08

At the home stretch now! Still no points yet, contract showed up and got the email on 11/6/2020.

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/13/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020 (4 days)
Sent to ROFR: 8/20/2020 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 9/30/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/5/2020 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 10/15/2020 (10 days)
Deed recorded: 10/16/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/6/2020 (21 days)
Points in account: 


Complete:

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/18/2020
Offer accepted: 7/20/2020 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 9/10/2020 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/2020 (22 days)
Closing: 10/8/2020 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 10/8/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/26/2020 (18 days)
Points in account: 10/27/2020 (1 day)
Total time from offer to points: (101 days)


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Title
Offer made: 08/15/2020
Offer accepted: 08/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received: 09/25
Closing docs returned (and funds paid):  10/08
Seller returned closing docs: 11/02
Closing: 11/03
Deed recorded: 11/04
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Stargazer65

cindybelle90 said:


> Thank you both! Hoping we can squeak our closing in before 12/1



I closed a contract a month ago, just three days after sending the closing documents. That was even though the closing date on the original contract had a November date. So yes, I think they usually close as soon as they have everything.  Which makes sense because everyone gets paid sooner I would think.

I am also waiting on closing documents for a contract that passed ROFR about 12 days ago.  I assume they haven't received the estoppell yet.  It says it must close before Dec 2, I don't know what happens if it doesn't. But that's still 3 weeks out so no hurry I guess.


----------



## macman123

lea2124 said:


> Can anyone help me to understand this message!
> So have we closed? I understand it then takes longer for the account to be sorted and then the points to be added but I'm not sure if it's even closed yet. Are they saying once it's posted in 2-3 business days and they then receive it, it'll be closed? Sorry! A bit confused. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks



Yes you have closed. Next step is deed gets recorded and Disney gets notified. You should get an email from Disney in around 4 weeks.


----------



## TheTrailblazers

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 10/03/20
Offer accepted: 10/03/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/04/20
Passed ROFR: 11/10/2020
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Got our "Welcome Home" e-mail today!  Now we just wait for our points!!

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 8/26/2020
Offer accepted: 8/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/28/2020 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/29/2020 (32 days)
Closing docs received: 10/8/2020 (9 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/12/2020 (4 days)
Title Company in receipt of funds: 10/19/2020 (7 days)
Sellers closing docs returned: ? sometime between 10/8 and 10/13/2020
Closing: 10/21/2020 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 10/22/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership (NEW member): 11/10/2020 (19 days from deed recording)
Points in account: ?

Total time from Offer to Membership Account:  76 days


----------



## mom2elle

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/10/2020
Offer accepted: 9/10/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/28/2020
Closing docs received:11/5/2020
Closing docs returned:11/6/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing:11/10/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/23/3020
Points in account:


----------



## Crash8ART

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 09/03/2020
Offer accepted: 09/03/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/09/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/27/2020
Closing docs received: 10/29/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/30/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/9/2020
Closing: 11/10/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## cindybelle90

> I closed a contract a month ago, just three days after sending the closing documents. That was even though the closing date on the original contract had a November date. So yes, I think they usually close as soon as they have everything. Which makes sense because everyone gets paid sooner I would think.
> 
> I am also waiting on closing documents for a contract that passed ROFR about 12 days ago. I assume they haven't received the estoppell yet. It says it must close before Dec 2, I don't know what happens if it doesn't. But that's still 3 weeks out so no hurry I guess.



Thanks for the insight. Hope to see an updated thread for you soon with your latest contract!


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65 said:


> I am also waiting on closing documents for a contract that passed ROFR about 12 days ago.  I assume they haven't received the estoppell yet.


As soon as I posted that the documents showed up


----------



## Sandisw

Everyone is doing such a great job in remembering the link.  For those that are new, please be sure to always include the link to the broker, even though you believe it is fine,

Things happen, and the rules really do ask posters to include it!


----------



## DisneyFan5404

Home: Boardwalk Villas (BWV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 8/27/2020
Offer accepted: 8/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/30/2020 (28 days)
Closing docs received: 10/19/2020 (19 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/19/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/22/2020 (3 days)
Closing: 10/22/2020
Deed recorded: 10/23/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:  11/11/2020 (19 days)
Points in account:

Almost there!!


----------



## IsamarV14

Nearly thereeee. No points yet but I did get an email to set up auto-pay lol

Home: Vero Beach
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 8/14/2020
Offer accepted: 8/21/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/24/2020 ( 31 days)
Closing docs received: 10/8/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/8/2020 (via docusign)
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/20/2020 (wire sent 10/21/2020)
Closing: 10/21/2020
Deed recorded: 10/21/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/09/2020 (19 days from closing)
Points in account:


----------



## PaulW08

Looks like we might be getting back to the normal delay for receiving the points after the contract shows on the membership. After seeing a string of contracts that had the points show within 1-2 days, the last points that were added according to this thread was on 11/4.

This is my obligatory post complain and mention this so that way tomorrow we all start seeing progress in this department again.


----------



## IsamarV14

PaulW08 said:


> Looks like we might be getting back to the normal delay for receiving the points after the contract shows on the membership. After seeing a string of contracts that had the points show within 1-2 days, the last points that were added according to this thread was on 11/4.
> 
> This is my obligatory post complain and mention this so that way tomorrow we all start seeing progress in this department again.



I like the hopeful wishing for us all lol. My initial email did say allow 7-10 business days for points to show so at least a timeframe was given. Now to hoping it's upheld.


----------



## tamhugh

I am jealous of everyone having their contract show up on the website. Our deed was recorded on 11/16 and it is still not showing.


----------



## LadybugsMum

tamhugh said:


> I am jealous of everyone having their contract show up on the website. Our deed was recorded on 11/16 and it is still not showing.


 Do you mean 10/16?


----------



## tamhugh

LadybugsMum said:


> Do you mean 10/16?


Ooops!  Yes, 10/16.


----------



## Cupcake232

tamhugh said:


> Ooops!  Yes, 10/16.


I would call member services


----------



## Kmedders

Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: www.DVC sales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 9/15/2020
Offer accepted: 9/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/2/2020 ( 46 days)
Closing docs received: 11/2/2020
Closing docs returned:  11/4/2020 (via docusign)
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/11/2020
Closing: 11/12/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Kmedders said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
> Broker: www.DVC sales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 9/15/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/15/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/17/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/2/2020 ( 46 days)
> Closing docs received: 11/2/2020
> Closing docs returned:  11/4/2020 (via docusign)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 11/22/2020
> Closing: 11/12/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


I'm going to guess Sellers closing docs were not really returned on 11/22?  Or maybe you are a fortune teller.  AKL - I'd love to own there - nice!


----------



## Kmedders

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I'm going to guess Sellers closing docs were not really returned on 11/22?  Or maybe you are a fortune teller.  AKL - I'd love to own there - nice!


Ha ha ha!!! I meant 11/11


----------



## E2ME2

slowly I turned, inch by inch, step by step........
UPDATE - Today (11/12/20) is Day # 64

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 9/9/2020
Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: *11/12/2020*
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## LucieR

I was keen to take advantage of the favourable exchange rate (UK buyer) so I sent a cheeky email to give them a nudge. Closing Docs arrived 2hours later. Don’t ask, don’t get, right? 

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: www.DVCstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/19/2020
Offer accepted: 9/19/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 11/12/2020 (13 days)
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: TBD
Closing: TBD
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD


----------



## Stargazer65

Moving slowly along:

Home: BRV
Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
Title Company: MTC
Offer made: 9/24/2020
Offer accepted: 9/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## MinnieMe2669

SO I got some documents to sign.  It says 

Application for Withholding Certificate for Disposition by Nonresident Person of Hawaii Real Property Interest. 

Is this the Closing document?  It's just asking for last four of social and signature.

ALSO, it shows Date of Transfer: 12/23/2020.  Is that the closing date?


----------



## Lorana

Updated:  Contract appeared last night. Almost there!

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) -- Small Resale Contract #2
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made:  9/5/2020
Offer accepted:  9/6/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/11/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/14/2020 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/21/2020 (37 days)
Closing docs received: 10/23/2020  (2 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/27/2020 (4 days)
Closing:  10/28/2020 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 10/28/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/12/2020 (15 days)
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 69 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 46 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 7 days
Closing to Points in Account: 16 days and counting...


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 69 days so far, waiting for points
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 57 days so far, waiting for seller (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21, passed 11/3, but seller now doesn’t want to honor paying MFs)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 54 total days so far, waiting for closing docs (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed 10/29, waiting for closing)


----------



## E2ME2

Now we're moving along -
Updated with news since yesterday:
Today (11/13/20) is Day # 65

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 9/9/2020
Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/12/2020
Closing:* 11/13/2020*
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

I also need to correct my entry here, and in the ROFR thread.
I had posted this contract at $142/Pt - 30 Points BCV, when it was actually sold at $140/Point.
I'll bore you with the funny story:

I was surfing for a small BWV listing, and thought I had found a 30-Point one with my use year, and I put in a bid of $130/Point (It listed at $150)
As soon as I hit submit on the offer, I noticed that I had jumped in the listings from BWV to BCV.  I called Fidelity, and reached the agent who sold me my previous SSR contract. Fortunately it was her BCV listing, and she confirmed I was the first bidder, but noted that the seller was really looking for list-price offers only.  I immediately confessed that I thought I had bid on BWV, and would be willing to go higher for BCV, but not up to $150. She put me on hold while she contacted the seller, and came back to the phone with what I thought was "would you go to 142"?  I had planned to bid against myself with a revised bid of 140, and for $2/Pt on a 30 point contract, I didn't hesitate and said YES.  She put me on hold again, then returned with "the seller accepts"!.
I didn't realize until I scrutinized the closing documents more closely that the list price was $4,200.  That is 30 Points at $140/Point.  She must have said to me "would you go to 42", meaning 42-hundred   All's well that ends well ! I now have my 30 Points at $140/Point, $4,200 Total, before closing costs. I will update the string on the ROFR thread, to capture the correct cost per point, as it may be a negligible amount on this contract, but I don't want to skew the averages with erroneous data.


----------



## mattywisco

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/3/20
Offer accepted: 10/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/5/20
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received:10/11/2020
Closing docs returned:10/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:10/12/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## tamhugh

Cupcake232 said:


> I would call member services


I called member services yesterday and now I am more concerned.  The woman I spoke with couldn't find anything for our contract but said she could see someone with the same name, living in a different state who had a contract processed around that time.  She gave me an email address and said that I would have to contact administration and see if they could figure it out.  Now I am paranoid that they accidently assigned our contract and points to someone else with the same name.  When I sent an email, they responded that I should get a response in 5 business days.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

mattywisco said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 10/3/20
> Offer accepted: 10/4/20
> Sent to ROFR: 10/5/20
> Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
> Closing docs received:10/11/2020
> Closing docs returned:10/12/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned:10/12/2020
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


I'm going to guess some of those 10's are 11's unless you got closing docs before passing . You're like me writing checks at the beginning of the month .


----------



## Llama mama

the wait is awful....... contract loaded 11/3 and still awaiting my points.... 
I have decided I have no patience


----------



## MinnieMe2669

Llama mama said:


> the wait is awful....... contract loaded 11/3 and still awaiting my points....
> I have decided I have no patience


me either!  I was so hoping to use our points for Christmas week, so I don't have to shell out hundreds for our stay, but not thinking that is going to happen now.


----------



## IsamarV14

Llama mama said:


> the wait is awful....... contract loaded 11/3 and still awaiting my points....
> I have decided I have no patience



Mine loaded 11/9 and still no points  Did your email by any chance say you will receive points in 7-10 business days? Ours did and I'm prepared to call on the 11th business day if they don't have since we have a trip very very soon.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Success!
It took awhile but the missing points from our Saratoga Springs resale purchase finally showed up on our dashboard. And before they were due to expire !
My DH and I were able to book a one bedroom villa for a week beginning this Sunday the 15th at our home resort successfully using all expiring points. So excited for this trip.


----------



## IsamarV14

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Success!
> It took awhile but the missing points from our Saratoga Springs resale purchase finally showed up on our dashboard. And before they were due to expire !
> My DH and I were able to book a one bedroom villa for a week beginning this Sunday the 15th at our home resort successfully using all expiring points. So excited for this trip.



Awesome! Have fun for all of us waiting! LOL


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

IsamarV14 said:


> Awesome! Have fun for all of us waiting! LOL



Thank you!

We are lucky to live nearby so we usually do day trips or one or two nights at the most. Really looking forward to chilling out for a whole week.

Lots of Pixie Dust to all of you still in the waiting game. It will happen!!


----------



## lea2124

Home: BLT
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/19/2020
Closing docs received: 10/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/28/20
Closing: 11/03/20
Deed Recorded: 11/03/20
Contract showing on Membership: 11/14/20
Points in account:

Great news. Fingers crossed next week we'll have our points. That was quick!


----------



## mattywisco

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I'm going to guess some of those 10's are 11's unless you got closing docs before passing . You're like me writing checks at the beginning of the month .


Yup.. Lol..


----------



## mattywisco

Fixed... Lol 

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/3/20
Offer accepted: 10/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/5/20
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received:11/11/2020
Closing docs returned:11/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:11/12/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## rsn8or

Home: PVB
Broker: www.***************.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/12/20
Offer accepted: 9/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/20
Passed ROFR: 10/29/20 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 11/4/20
Closing docs returned: 11/4/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/9/20
Closing: 11/12/20
Deed recorded: 11/13/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## jbreen2010

I'm so antsy to get a membership # assigned and get into the DVC portal (new member).

Our deed was recorded/sent on 10/29.  So anxious!!


----------



## lexxus379

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/1/20
Offer accepted: 9/1/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/1/20
Passed ROFR: 9/30/20
Closing docs received: 10/16/20
Closing docs returned: 10/16/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/21/20
Closing: 10/21/20
Deed recorded: 10/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/9/20
Points in account: 11/15/20

Have been patiently waiting so we can book our trip for our Disney wedding in March!!  Just booked and our top pick was still available!


----------



## IsamarV14

lexxus379 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 9/1/20
> Offer accepted: 9/1/20
> Sent to ROFR: 9/1/20
> Passed ROFR: 9/30/20
> Closing docs received: 10/16/20
> Closing docs returned: 10/16/20
> Sellers closing docs returned: 10/21/20
> Closing: 10/21/20
> Deed recorded: 10/21/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/9/20
> Points in account: 11/15/20
> 
> Have been patiently waiting so we can book our trip for our Disney wedding in March!!  Just booked and our top pick was still available!



Today might be my day!!! Super excited! Good luck to all!!

CONGRATS on both wedding and points!


----------



## mattywisco

jbreen2010 said:


> I'm so antsy to get a membership # assigned and get into the DVC portal (new member).
> 
> Our deed was recorded/sent on 10/29.  So anxious!!


Me too!


----------



## JillianLeigh

jbreen2010 said:


> I'm so antsy to get a membership # assigned and get into the DVC portal (new member).
> 
> Our deed was recorded/sent on 10/29.  So anxious!!


Me too!!!! Deed recorded October 28th. Been checking my email every hour today!


----------



## lexxus379

IsamarV14 said:


> Today might be my day!!! Super excited! Good luck to all!!
> 
> CONGRATS on both wedding and points!


Thank you!!  Good luck, hope it’s your day!


----------



## Zimwicket

Just curious for everyone who has gone through the process, where should I be looking to see if disney attached the contract to me vs waiting for the email / points to show up?  If I already have a contact as the resort and am just adding in more points, will I have that resort shows with two separate contracts?  I see myself checking daily as closing the deed was recorded a week ago


----------



## ValW

Zimwicket said:


> Just curious for everyone who has gone through the process, where should I be looking to see if disney attached the contract to me vs waiting for the email / points to show up?  If I already have a contact as the resort and am just adding in more points, will I have that resort shows with two separate contracts?  I see myself checking daily as closing the deed was recorded a week ago




I go to My DVC / My Profile / Membership Info .  It lists all of my contracts.  Yes, it will be two separate contracts.


----------



## Cupcake232

jbreen2010 said:


> I'm so antsy to get a membership # assigned and get into the DVC portal (new member).
> 
> Our deed was recorded/sent on 10/29.  So anxious!!


Call member services. They could at least give you your dvc number and log in password. They did for me when I first became a member.


----------



## jbreen2010

Cupcake232 said:


> Call member services. They could at least give you your dvc number and log in password. They did for me when I first became a member.




Thanks for the heads up!  Do you have a number to call?  I tried calling member services and it said they are only accepting e-mails right now and it takes 5-7 business days for them to respond.

I proactively went ahead and e-mailed them to ask for my membership number even though i'm only at 2.5 weeks of waiting for a membership number.  

I waited 76 days to pass ROFR, so I feel like I really need to push this along so I can book something before my 2021 points expire...this contract is moving at snail pace! LOL


----------



## Cupcake232

jbreen2010 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  Do you have a number to call?  I tried calling member services and it said they are only accepting e-mails right now and it takes 5-7 business days for them to respond.
> 
> I proactively went ahead and e-mailed them to ask for my membership number even though i'm only at 2.5 weeks of waiting for a membership number.
> 
> I waited 76 days to pass ROFR, so I feel like I really need to push this along so I can book something before my 2021 points expire...this contract is moving at snail pace! LOL


Yes! I called 1-800-800-9800. Tell them you closed on your contract well over 2 weeks ago and I’m sure they will help you. They gave me all that I needed over the phone and were very kind!  Just have your contract number handy. I believe they needed that.


----------



## Llama mama

Ack!!!!!! It’s the 10 Th business day and I am still waiting for my points! Disney emailed and said 7-10 business days . Welp it’s day 10 still no points  I just called and it’s a 30 minute wait  
Seriously..... I missed my original booking I wanted because the 7 month opened for everyone. Hoping to be able to book my second choice dates at my home resort before that 7 month opens for everyone.


----------



## jbreen2010

Cupcake232 said:


> Yes! I called 1-800-800-9800. Tell them you closed on your contract well over 2 weeks ago and I’m sure they will help you. They gave me all that I needed over the phone and were very kind!  Just have your contract number handy. I believe they needed that.




I just called and after 1/2 hour the representative said normally the sales agent or the title company gives me a member number (not correct).  

It's a shame after the roll of the dice of that half hour wait, I didn't find the same person as you, Cupcake232!!  haha.   

I guess I'll wait impatiently until Wednesday when I'm at my 3-week mark....and then i'll keep calling until I get that number.


----------



## Sandisw

jbreen2010 said:


> I just called and after 1/2 hour the representative said normally the sales agent or the title company gives me a member number (not correct).
> 
> It's a shame after the roll of the dice of that half hour wait, I didn't find the same person as you, Cupcake232!!  haha.
> 
> I guess I'll wait impatiently until Wednesday when I'm at my 3-week mark....and then i'll keep calling until I get that number.



Until the deed is actually transferred, I don’t think there is any info MS can give you since MA is the one who creates the new membership number.

That department is not taking any calls right now, only emails. Once you do get the info to log in, then give MS a call back and push to get he points loaded sooner rather than later.


----------



## kerrylacherry

Finally closed, now to wait for the deed recording, new membership, and point transfer... SO MUCH WAITING!! 

Home Resort:  BWV
Broker:  www.dvcstore.com 
Title Company:  Mason Title
Offer made:  8/24/2020
Offer accepted:  8/25/2020
Signed contract docs:  8/25/2020
Seller signed contract docs:  9/4/2020
Sent to ROFR:  9/4/2020
Passed ROFR:  10/19/2020 
Estoppel Received:  10/21/2020
Closing docs received:  10/27/2020
Closing docs returned:  10/27/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:  11/13/2020
Balance paid: 11/13/2020
Closing:  11/16/2020

Days in ROFR: 46
Passing ROFR to Closing: 29
Closing to New Account Set-up: ... waiting


----------



## IsamarV14

lexxus379 said:


> Thank you!!  Good luck, hope it’s your day!



Thank you!!


----------



## abbysmama

Home: OKW
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/4/20
Offer accepted: 11/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 11/5/20
Passed ROFR: 11/11/20
Closing docs received: 11/30/20
Closing docs returned: 12/1/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 12/1/20
Closing: 12/2/20
Deed recorded: 12/8/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/29/20
Points in account: 12/31/20

FINALLY DONE!!!!


----------



## Cupcake232

jbreen2010 said:


> I just called and after 1/2 hour the representative said normally the sales agent or the title company gives me a member number (not correct).
> 
> It's a shame after the roll of the dice of that half hour wait, I didn't find the same person as you, Cupcake232!!  haha.
> 
> I guess I'll wait impatiently until Wednesday when I'm at my 3-week mark....and then i'll keep calling until I get that number.


I’m sorry  So much has changed since COVID-19 and you have been through the wringer with this contract. I was hoping they could help you. Hopefully your e-mail does the trick and it doesn’t take weeks for them to read it!


----------



## Llama mama

#7,227
Home: Beach Club
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 08/25/2020
Offer Accepted:08/25/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/26/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/24/2020
Closing Docs Received: 10/07/2020
Closing Docs Returned: 10/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/08/2020
Closed: 10/12/2020
Deed recorded: 10/13/2020
Contract showing on membership: 11/3/2020
Points showing on membership: 11/16/2020 I had to call on the 10 Th business day to get loaded. 
Finally done and first trip booked! Thank goodness I booked before the 7 month opened


----------



## E2ME2

Someone had posted prior how to check the date the deed was recorded.  
I don't remember where, and can't seem to find that post.
Does anyone have a link??
THANKS!


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> Someone had posted prior how to check the date the deed was recorded.
> I don't remember where, and can't seem to find that post.
> Does anyone have a link??
> THANKS!


Orange County Comptroller Document Search

Enter your name as grantee, and search.  All deeds granted to you will be listed, with most recent at bottom of the list.


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> Orange County Comptroller Document Search
> 
> Enter your name as grantee, and search.  All deeds granted to you will be listed, with most recent at bottom of the list.


Awesome -- Thanks for the link! 
All of my DVC listings came up


----------



## jbreen2010

Lorana said:


> Orange County Comptroller Document Search
> 
> Enter your name as grantee, and search.  All deeds granted to you will be listed, with most recent at bottom of the list.




Thanks, this is very helpful!  Makes me feel better that I can actually see my name on the deed with the state of florida!


----------



## E2ME2

Corrected & Updated.
Thanks again, Lorana for the link to the Deed Recording Site!
Just waiting on the Disney Magic for the final 2 steps.
Today (11/17) is Day#69

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 9/9/2020
Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/2020
Closing: 11/12/2020
Deed recorded: 11/12/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

jbreen2010 said:


> Thanks, this is very helpful!  Makes me feel better that I can actually see my name on the deed with the state of florida!


I started searching that Orange County site and,  when I searched for Deeds where Disney is the Grantee, I saw quite a few RIVIERA Deeds.
Does that mean Disney bought Riviera through ROFR ?  I thought they never bought back "New" resorts ??
I also never see any Riviera listed on the brokers updates to the ROFR list.  & Although I was able to see the total sales price in the Deed, 
I was not able to identify the number of points.  Am I missing something, or is that not disclosed in the Deed?
This is all quite interesting to me!


----------



## PaulW08

E2ME2 said:


> I started searching that Orange County site and,  when I searched for Deeds where Disney is the Grantee, I saw quite a few RIVIERA Deeds.
> Does that mean Disney bought Riviera through ROFR ?  I thought they never bought back "New" resorts ??
> I also never see any Riviera listed on the brokers updates to the ROFR list.  & Although I was able to see the total sales price in the Deed,
> I was not able to identify the number of points.  Am I missing something, or is that not disclosed in the Deed?
> This is all quite interesting to me!



I think it's most likely that those examples are Disney acquiring those deeds back from people that have defaulted on their loans. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> I was not able to identify the number of points.  Am I missing something, or is that not disclosed in the Deed?
> This is all quite interesting to me!


The number of points should be listed somewhere on the deed.  They do not disclose original price per point or sales price, but you can figure it out by dividing deed tax by .007 to get the sales price, divide sales price by # points, to get the approximate price per point paid for the deed.


----------



## E2ME2

PaulW08 said:


> I think it's most likely that those examples are Disney acquiring those deeds back from people that have defaulted on their loans. I'm not 100% sure though.


Wow - would you think there would be many defaults for Riviera ??


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> The number of points should be listed somewhere on the deed.  They do not disclose original price per point or sales price, but you can figure it out by dividing deed tax by .007 to get the sales price, divide sales price by # points, to get the approximate price per point paid for the deed.


Found It -- The lead in sentence is:
_Purchaser's Ownership interest shall be symbolized as XXX Home Resort Vacation Points_
I don't know how I missed it the first time -  
THANKS Lorana!


----------



## E2ME2

Lorana said:


> The number of points should be listed somewhere on the deed.  They do not disclose original price per point or sales price, but you can figure it out by dividing deed tax by .007 to get the sales price, divide sales price by # points, to get the approximate price per point paid for the deed.


STRIKE THAT - I found it on my Deeds, but at the OC Site, a "Short Form" Deed is displayed.  
And i can't seem to find the number of points listed.


----------



## IsamarV14

Home: Vero Beach
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 8/14/2020
Offer accepted: 8/21/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/24/2020 ( 31 days)
Closing docs received: 10/8/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/8/2020 (via docusign)
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/20/2020 (wire sent 10/21/2020)
Closing: 10/21/2020
Deed recorded: 10/21/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/09/2020 (19 days from closing)
Points in account: 11/18/2020


FINISHED! This is so exciting! (I did have to call MS, as our first trip is very very close with other reservations made) Most exciting is there was banked points we were not aware that they have, so extra points!! 

Is my use year is August, does anyone know when I have to use 2019 banked points by? I know there's a lot of extensions/deadlines in place.


----------



## ValW

E2ME2 said:


> STRIKE THAT - I found it on my Deeds, but at the OC Site, a "Short Form" Deed is displayed.
> And i can't seem to find the number of points listed.



A "Short Form Mortgage Agreement" is used when you finance through Disney.  Does not mean they bought those points back.  Typically the recorded date is the same as the Deed.


----------



## Cabius

Home: PVB
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 10/16/2020
Offer accepted: 10/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/22/2020
Passed ROFR:  11/4/2020 (19 days)
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

A 200-point add-on contract, having purchased 100 points direct earlier in October.

Posting here because I'm getting antsy for estoppel, and I hope that the somehow posting these dates will make them immediately obsolete. COME ON CLOSING DOCS!


----------



## kerrylacherry

IsamarV14 said:


> Is my use year is August, does anyone know when I have to use 2019 banked points by? I know there's a lot of extensions/deadlines in place.



Congrats on being done!
The normal deadline would be 7/31/2021 for August UY, so I'd go by that or call and ask if there's an extension that applies. My resale is coming with banked 2019 points too, and I'm planning to go by the normal deadline to avoid tempting fate. YMMV.


----------



## jbreen2010

Our title agency told us that in 2-3 weeks from deed recording we should receive welcome info from DVC with our new member number assigned, etc.  Tomorrow is 3 weeks and I haven't heard anything.  I tried calling today and they said to just e-mail the administration team as they are all working from home....the representative mentioned that with furloughs, etc. that things are just taking a very long time.

I'm confused by that statement for DVC purposes - don't DVC owners pay maintenance fees that cover the cost of the DVC admin team?  Were those cast members furloughed?


----------



## Carrie932

We passed ROFR quickly and got our closing docs today. The closing date listed is 12/31...I thought that typically once closing docs are sent and the funds are received that closing happens nearly immediately after...am I mistaken? My husband reached out to Title Co and they said that the 12/31 date is within the originally quoted 110 days but they will try to do it sooner. Seeing all of these posts where people are closing within a day or 2 of everything being signed and returned makes me wonder whats up here...any thoughts?


----------



## IsamarV14

Carrie932 said:


> We passed ROFR quickly and got our closing docs today. The closing date listed is 12/31...I thought that typically once closing docs are sent and the funds are received that closing happens nearly immediately after...am I mistaken? My husband reached out to Title Co and they said that the 12/31 date is within the originally quoted 110 days but they will try to do it sooner. Seeing all of these posts where people are closing within a day or 2 of everything being signed and returned makes me wonder whats up here...any thoughts?



They have been adding a "110 days to close" to be able to give all parties involved time to return all paperwork and such. So if everything runs smoothly and just as fast, you should before or by 12/31. My contract listed 110 days to close but I closed 1 day after funds and all closing documents were received.


----------



## IsamarV14

kerrylacherry said:


> Congrats on being done!
> The normal deadline would be 7/31/2021 for August UY, so I'd go by that or call and ask if there's an extension that applies. My resale is coming with banked 2019 points too, and I'm planning to go by the normal deadline to avoid tempting fate. YMMV.



Thank you much!!


----------



## purrenh1

Well, Lorana's post about the Orange County deed website turned out to be pretty exciting for me. I was able to go find that my deed for my AKV points was recorded _just today_! My broker had said the sellers were signing with a notary last Friday, but I kind of felt in no man's land about it. Very cool website. Searching my last name turned up records for (probably) distant relatives, too, which was strange.


----------



## LucieR

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: www.DVCstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/19/2020
Offer accepted: 9/19/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 11/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020 (12 days)
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 11/16/2020 
Deed recorded: 11/18/2020 (6 days) 
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD

59 days so far... but this could be the worst wait yet... fingers crossed not too long now xxx


----------



## Lorana

E2ME2 said:


> STRIKE THAT - I found it on my Deeds, but at the OC Site, a "Short Form" Deed is displayed.
> And i can't seem to find the number of points listed.





ValW said:


> A "Short Form Mortgage Agreement" is used when you finance through Disney.  Does not mean they bought those points back.  Typically the recorded date is the same as the Deed.


If you are financing, you won't see the full deed recorded in your name until after you've paid off the mortgage, I believe.


----------



## MinnieMe2669

Updating, finally got the closing documents.  

Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow Services, Inc.
Offer made: 10/01/2020
Offer accepted: 10/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/05/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/03/2020
Closing docs received: 11/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/18/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: TBA
Closing: TBA
Deed Recorded: TBA (this is the date sent)
Contract showing on Membership: TBA
Points in account: TBA

Total days from offer to points showing up in my account: TBD


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Title
Offer made: 08/15/2020
Offer accepted: 08/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received: 09/25
Closing docs returned (and funds paid): 10/08
Seller returned closing docs: 11/02
Closing: 11/03
Deed recorded: 11/04
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/18
Points in account:


----------



## Ruttangel

Home: OKW-2042
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: www.ormondlegal.com
Offer made: 9/5/2020
Offer accepted: 9/5/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 9/6/2020 
Passed ROFR: 10/27/2020
Closing docs received: 11/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/10/2020
Closing: 11/10/2020 
Deed recorded: 11/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## ValW

Lorana said:


> If you are financing, you won't see the full deed recorded in your name until after you've paid off the mortgage, I believe.




Yes, you do.  The Deed in your name as grantee and the Mortgage (short form mortgage agreement) with Disney as the grantee.  Both filed on the same day.  If Disney is taking over the points for whatever reason, it will be recorded as a Deed with Disney as the grantee.

Since January 1st, there has only been 8 deeds recorded with Disney as Grantee regarding the Riviera.  Some were corrections to the deeds, some were foreclosures.


----------



## Gerbilsting

Update:

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Estoppel: 10/26/2020 (Assumed)
Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: (Unknown)
Closing: 11/3/2020
Deed recorded: 11/4/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/18/2020
Points in account:


----------



## Brittni Bouse

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Company
Offer made: 9/26/20
Offer accepted: 9/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/29/20
Passed ROFR: 11/2/2020
Closing docs received: 11/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/17/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## mattywisco

So I misunderstood our broker and closing docs were not received yet from the seller, and I already wired the money..... Is that normal that they wait until the money is wired before sending closing docs to the seller?


----------



## Sandisw

mattywisco said:


> So I misunderstood our broker and closing docs were not received yet from the seller, and I already wired the money..... Is that normal that they wait until the money is wired before sending closing docs to the seller?



No, they send both at the same time.  It just depends on where the seller is and how easy or hard it is to get to a notary public.  That can delay a seller getting documents back a few days.


----------



## mattywisco

Sandisw said:


> No, they send both at the same time.  It just depends on where the seller is and how easy or hard it is to get to a notary public.  That can delay a seller getting documents back a few days.


Thanks! Can seller not sign online with Docusign ?


----------



## Sandisw

mattywisco said:


> Thanks! Can seller not sign online with Docusign ?



Sellers have to get documents notarized so no, they have to provide hard copies.

Depending on where they live, those services, especially with Covid are not as easy to get to as in the past.


----------



## mattywisco

Ok... and it's an international seller...


----------



## PaulW08

WOHOOOOOO! Points showed up today! Both contracts done now. 

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/13/2020
Offer accepted: 8/17/2020 (4 days)
Sent to ROFR: 8/20/2020 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (33 days)
Closing docs received: 9/30/2020 (8 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/5/2020 (5 days)
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 10/15/2020 (10 days)
Deed recorded: 10/16/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/6/2020 (21 days)
Points in account: 11/19/2020 (13 days)
Total time from offer to points: (98 days)

Complete:

Home: Copper Creek (CCV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 7/18/2020
Offer accepted: 7/20/2020 (2 days)
Sent to ROFR: 7/24/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 9/10/2020 (7 days)
Closing docs returned: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
Seller returned closing docs: 10/2/2020 (22 days)
Closing: 10/8/2020 (6 days)
Deed recorded: 10/8/2020 (0 days)
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/26/2020 (18 days)
Points in account: 10/27/2020 (1 day)
Total time from offer to points: (101 days)


----------



## Stargazer65

Closed Today!

Home: BRV
Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
Title Company: MTC
Offer made: 9/24/2020
Offer accepted: 9/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: UNK
Closing: 11/19/2020
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Now comes the *really* slow part! Waiting for it to show up online with points...


----------



## Cabius

Cabius said:


> Posting here because I'm getting antsy for estoppel, and I hope that the somehow posting these dates will make them immediately obsolete. COME ON CLOSING DOCS!


Guys, it didn't work.  (Yet!)


----------



## bubblefactory

We passed ROFR on 10/30 and the broker hasn't received the estoppel paperwork yet but I see people who passed around the same time have had their closing paperwork at least a week ago. What causes these delays in DVC releasing them anyone know?


----------



## Carrie932

bubblefactory said:


> We passed ROFR on 10/30 and the broker hasn't received the estoppel paperwork yet but I see people who passed around the same time have had their closing paperwork at least a week ago. What causes these delays in DVC releasing them anyone know?


I would maybe reach out and ask? When my husband did so earlier this week (we passed 11/4) he was told "Good timing! It just came through this morning" which makes me think they had it but just hadn't gotten around to getting closing docs together yet...could be a coincidence but who knows!


----------



## Stargazer65

Cabius said:


> Guys, it didn't work.  (Yet!)





bubblefactory said:


> We passed ROFR on 10/30 and the broker hasn't received the estoppel paperwork yet but I see people who passed around the same time have had their closing paperwork at least a week ago. What causes these delays in DVC releasing them anyone know?



You have to despair of ever receiving closing docs and throw your hands up in the air in frustration.  After that, openly attest on this forum that you now realize that you will never, ever, close. Once you have done that, then, and only then will the title company send the closing docs.


----------



## bubblefactory

Stargazer65 said:


> You have to despair of ever receiving closing docs and throw your hands up in the air in frustration.  After that, openly attest on this forum that you now realize that you will never, ever, close. Once you have done that, then, and only then will the title company send the closing docs.



Would you believe they've arrived 45 minutes after my post


----------



## Stargazer65

bubblefactory said:


> Would you believe they've arrived 45 minutes after my post


Yep! Very predictable lol.


----------



## E2ME2

ValW said:


> Yes, you do.  The Deed in your name as grantee and the Mortgage (short form mortgage agreement) with Disney as the grantee.  Both filed on the same day.  If Disney is taking over the points for whatever reason, it will be recorded as a Deed with Disney as the grantee.
> 
> Since January 1st, there has only been 8 deeds recorded with Disney as Grantee regarding the Riviera.  Some were corrections to the deeds, some were foreclosures.


Really ?
I found a lot more than 8 deeds for Riviera with Disney as the Grantee :
(And this was all screen-shotted from just 1 page in July 2020, I redacted Grantor Names and other resorts listed)


----------



## ValW

E2ME2 said:


> Really ?
> I found a lot more than 8 deeds for Riviera with Disney as the Grantee :
> (And this was all screen-shotted from just 1 page in July 2020, I redacted Grantor Names and other resorts listed)
> View attachment 539272
> View attachment 539274




Those are "Mortgage" NOT Deeds.  They are Short Form Mortgage Agreements which are used when financing through Disney.  You will most likely find a Deed on the exact date but the Grantee and Grantor are switched (Disney being the Grantor in this case).

I know this because I had FOMO and purchased (financed through Disney) 100 direct at BLT in October.  On that date (with the exact same time stamp) are two recorded documents: the Deed where I am the Grantee and the Mortgage (short form mortgage agreement) where I am the Grantor.


----------



## Lorana

bubblefactory said:


> We passed ROFR on 10/30 and the broker hasn't received the estoppel paperwork yet but I see people who passed around the same time have had their closing paperwork at least a week ago. What causes these delays in DVC releasing them anyone know?


In my experience: if I use Mason, I get it less than a week later.  If I use anyone else as a Title company, it takes fooorrreeeevvveeeerrrrr.... (saying this as I wate for VGC closing docs which passed on 10/30).


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Lorana said:


> In my experience: if I use Mason, I get it less than a week later.  If I use anyone else as a Title company, it takes fooorrreeeevvveeeerrrrr.... (saying this as I wate for VGC closing docs which passed on 10/30).


Girl, you and me both.  Tee hee.  We passed on 11/7 so about a week behind you.  
"Me.... and my shadow... strolling down the avenue"  
Who was your title company?  Let us know when you get any steps post passing - may mean similar in my future - tee hee.
I'm just anticipating all the parts that will happen around Thanksgiving / Christmas and New Years to slow things down . 
I'll know to at least request Mason next time.  Wait did I say next time?  Eeek!  haha
XO


----------



## bubblefactory

Lorana said:


> In my experience: if I use Mason, I get it less than a week later.  If I use anyone else as a Title company, it takes fooorrreeeevvveeeerrrrr.... (saying this as I wate for VGC closing docs which passed on 10/30).



We are using Mason for this purchase, passed ROFR 10/30 closing docs received today 4pm.


----------



## E2ME2

ValW said:


> Those are "Mortgage" NOT Deeds.  They are Short Form Mortgage Agreements which are used when financing through Disney.  You will most likely find a Deed on the exact date but the Grantee and Grantor are switched (Disney being the Grantor in this case).
> 
> I know this because I had FOMO and purchased (financed through Disney) 100 direct at BLT in October.  On that date (with the exact same time stamp) are two recorded documents: the Deed where I am the Grantee and the Mortgage (short form mortgage agreement) where I am the Grantor.


Got it!
Thanks for the explanation


----------



## tamhugh

I am still waiting for an email from DVC and my points to be loaded.  I have emailed administrative services and called member services twice.  No response from AS and MS says they can't help at all.  The woman I spoke with this week said that I need to be patient and that it can take them up to 4 months to load the points after the deed is recorded.  I hope she was exaggerating.  The deed was filed on 10/16.


----------



## jbreen2010

Update for the group:  our deed was recorded 10/29 and we’re new DVC owners. Now that 3 week has passed and I’ve still heard nothing I called and was pushy yesterday with anyone that would answer the phone.  I was told that they’re very backed up and that it could take another week or two to issue me a member ID.  

I am at Disney though right now (unrelated stay had booked before purchasing resale) and visited a few of the DVC preview centers and people are there ready to sell new.  I did ask each of those cast members if they could give me a member I’d number and they also said you have to talk to member administration. But they did give me a complimentary Rivera picture. LOL

I am guessing this team must be one person working from home. That booking window clock just keeps ticking LOL


----------



## jbreen2010

tamhugh said:


> I am still waiting for an email from DVC and my points to be loaded.  I have emailed administrative services and called member services twice.  No response from AS and MS says they can't help at all.  The woman I spoke with this week said that I need to be patient and that it can take them up to 4 months to load the points after the deed is recorded.  I hope she was exaggerating.  The deed was filed on 10/16.



Wow you’re a few weeks ahead of me. This is not giving me hope.  I feel like this is a bit unfair. I own a deed and they’re directly prohibiting us from booking. They mentioned the layoffs put a strain on this process but doesn’t maintenance fees pay for administrative services? I paid my fees already for 2020.


----------



## Stargazer65

tamhugh said:


> I am still waiting for an email from DVC and my points to be loaded.  I have emailed administrative services and called member services twice.  No response from AS and MS says they can't help at all.  The woman I spoke with this week said that I need to be patient and that it can take them up to 4 months to load the points after the deed is recorded.  I hope she was exaggerating.  The deed was filed on 10/16.


I'm an optimist but I don't think you'll have to wait that much longer...and 4 months is an exaggeration IMO.


----------



## Sandisw

jbreen2010 said:


> Update for the group:  our deed was recorded 10/29 and we’re new DVC owners. Now that 3 week has passed and I’ve still heard nothing I called and was pushy yesterday with anyone that would answer the phone.  I was told that they’re very backed up and that it could take another week or two to issue me a member ID.
> 
> I am at Disney though right now (unrelated stay had booked before purchasing resale) and visited a few of the DVC preview centers and people are there ready to sell new.  I did ask each of those cast members if they could give me a member I’d number and they also said you have to talk to member administration. But they did give me a complimentary Rivera picture. LOL
> 
> I am guessing this team must be one person working from home. That booking window clock just keeps ticking LOL



Last I heard it was just a few people who were working in that department. There are still many divisions with not only furloughs but layoffs too.

Im sorry it is taking long.  Mine took 5 weeks in the summer and Longer for points.


----------



## Cabius

Sandisw said:


> Last I heard it was just a few people who were working in that department. There are still many divisions with not only furloughs but layoffs too.
> 
> Im sorry it is taking long.  Mine took 5 weeks in the summer and Longer for points.


Somebody else asked this already, but are MA employees paid out of member dues, or by Disney?

If paid out of dues, I’m not sure why they would be furloughed or laid off to save cost. Their work is still needed, and the dues for the year were already pre-paid.


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Sharing my recent experience for first-timers...

Our first and only resale contract recorded 10/22 and we got our e-mails from administration 11/10 (19 days).  DH and I immediately set up our accounts, and we were given the option to schedule a Welcome Home call...which we did. The earliest call we could get was for a week away (11/17). Meantime, I kept checking for the points...they weren't there.

During our Welcome Home call, I asked the agent (who noted unpromted that we didn't have any points) if she could check the status of our points for us. She put me on hold for a few minutes and came back and asked if were were ready to make a reservation today. I told the truth, no we didn't need to make a reservation at this time, and she put me on hold again to tell them my answer. She came back and reminded me that my welcome letter stated it would take 10 days to 2 weeks for points to load.  I am certain that if I had said yes I need my points to make a reservation, those points would have become available!  As of today, 11/20, still no points. We are not worried because we don't know when we will be comfortable travelling, but for those anxious for points, schedule a welcome home call.


----------



## tamhugh

We can't schedule a Welcome Home Call until they send us the information.  This is our second contract and the first one went much quicker.


----------



## azcamper

Now just waiting for points to load 

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Closing docs received:10/28/2020
Closing docs returned:10/29/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:11/5/2020
Closing:11/6/2020
Deed recorded:11/9/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/19/2020
Points in account:


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

It seems as if the time frame for getting points is still about the same but they switched it all around.  We used to wait much longer for ROFR then membership and points were a week or 2 each.  Now ROFR is coming faster but the membership and points are taking much longer.  

Disney always has to keep us on our toes!


----------



## Sandisw

Cabius said:


> Somebody else asked this already, but are MA employees paid out of member dues, or by Disney?
> 
> If paid out of dues, I’m not sure why they would be furloughed or laid off to save cost. Their work is still needed, and the dues for the year were already pre-paid.



MA is part of DVD but from what I have been told some also work for DVCM...though the majority are DVD. 

However, many if not all  are employees of Disney so we have no say in furloughs, layoffs etc as we contract with them to provide the workers. 

Someone else may have more specific but that is what was explained to me.


----------



## Nikred513

Getting there for me:
Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 9/17/2020
Offer accepted: 9/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/21/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/16/2020
Closing docs returned:11/16/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:11/??/2020
Closing is scheduled for :12/1/2020
Deed recorded:??
Contract Showing on Membership: ??
Points in account: ??


----------



## Lorana

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Girl, you and me both.  Tee hee.  We passed on 11/7 so about a week behind you.
> "Me.... and my shadow... strolling down the avenue"
> Who was your title company?  Let us know when you get any steps post passing - may mean similar in my future - tee hee.
> I'm just anticipating all the parts that will happen around Thanksgiving / Christmas and New Years to slow things down .
> I'll know to at least request Mason next time.  Wait did I say next time?  Eeek!  haha
> XO


First American. It’s my miss - I was so eager to get this VGC and get that offer signed that I completely missed asking for Mason as the Title company. I only realized it when First American confirmed my deposit. Oh well. SOMEDAY I’ll get closing docs. Hopefully yours aren’t far behind!


----------



## E2ME2

Cabius said:


> Somebody else asked this already, but are MA employees paid out of member dues, or by Disney?
> 
> If paid out of dues, I’m not sure why they would be furloughed or laid off to save cost. Their work is still needed, and the dues for the year were already pre-paid.


.....interesting point, following for further discussion.......


----------



## lea2124

Home: BLT
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/19/2020
Closing docs received: 10/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/28/20
Closing: 11/03/20
Deed Recorded: 11/03/20
Contract showing on Membership: 11/14/20
Points in account: 11/20/20

We're all done 
75 days in total!!!!
And did we just book our holiday in August - yes, yes we absolutely did lol. Come on vaccine


----------



## Zimwicket

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: DVCSales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/9/2020
Offer accepted: 8/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (43 days, uhg!)
Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
Closing docs returned:9/28/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: around 11/1 (closer asked for delays closing and wouldnt return paperwork until then)
Closing: 11/9/2020
Deed recorded: 11/10/20 (92 days from offer)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## DVCanonymouse

lea2124 said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Company
> Offer made: 9/6/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/7/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/19/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/22/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: 10/28/20
> Closing: 11/03/20
> Deed Recorded: 11/03/20
> Contract showing on Membership: 11/14/20
> Points in account: 11/20/20
> 
> We're all done
> 75 days in total!!!!
> And did we just book our holiday in August - yes, yes we absolutely did lol. Come on vaccine



Congratulations!  I'm a little jealous, you leap-frogged over us!  We closed October 21 and our account was set up 11/10.    Did you call to ask for your points to be loaded?


----------



## lea2124

DVCanonymouse said:


> Congratulations!  I'm a little jealous, you leap-frogged over us!  We closed October 21 and our account was set up 11/10.    Did you call to ask for your points to be loaded?



Yes. We have an April Use Year and so the banking deadline is very close. I explained that what with thanksgiving next week I was really worried we'd miss our banking deadline. I also mentioned we needed to book a new vacation using our new home resort. We needed to get in there before the 7 month window opened up.
I just went thru to member services and they got hold of the team who do the points and they did it for us. Hth.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

Pharmgirl123 said:


> I finally decided to move my info to this thread. First time buyer
> 
> Note: International Seller!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 8/22/2020
> Offer accepted: 8/22/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 8/27/2020
> Passed ROFR: 9/24/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/6/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/7/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 10/20/2020
> Closing: 10/20/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/21/2020
> Membership created with contract: ?
> Points in account: ?
> 
> I’m so close! Can’t wait to receive my membership info and points so I can book my first trip!



It has been a month since I closed and still no welcome email! I’ve called Disney multiple times and sent emails and no one is able to tell me what’s going on. Apparently they don’t see my name in the system and the contract is still appearing under the sellers name. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Sandisw

Pharmgirl123 said:


> It has been a month since I closed and still no welcome email! I’ve called Disney multiple times and sent emails and no one is able to tell me what’s going on. Apparently they don’t see my name in the system and the contract is still appearing under the sellers name. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Anyone have any suggestions?



Took 5 weeks for my contract so show this summer.  Unfortunately there is nothing you can do to speed it up other than continuing to email MA.  MS has no ability to transfer the contract from the previous owner. 

So sorry.


----------



## jbreen2010

Pharmgirl123 said:


> It has been a month since I closed and still no welcome email! I’ve called Disney multiple times and sent emails and no one is able to tell me what’s going on. Apparently they don’t see my name in the system and the contract is still appearing under the sellers name. Has this ever happened to anyone before? Anyone have any suggestions?



I’m in a similar boat. We’re just over 3 weeks. Member administration isn’t replying to emails. Member services just apologizes and notes member admin has to do it. I was even at the parks this week and asked a handful of kiosk workers if they know someone in member administration who can just give me my member number already. I need to start looking for some emails of higher ups maybe? I waited 76 days for ROFR...and now they’re just ignoring again.

 I’m a dues paying member though now and the clock is ticking. It’s pretty unfair that they just let new members sit there and wait while they load contracts for existing members.

management needs to reallocate some of their employees then to make up for short falls in other departments.


----------



## Lorana

jbreen2010 said:


> I’m in a similar boat. We’re just over 3 weeks. Member administration isn’t replying to emails. Member services just apologizes and notes member admin has to do it. I was even at the parks this week and asked a handful of kiosk workers if they know someone in member administration who can just give me my member number already. I need to start looking for some emails of higher ups maybe? I waited 76 days for ROFR...and now they’re just ignoring again.
> 
> I’m a dues paying member though now and the clock is ticking. It’s pretty unfair that they just let new members sit there and wait while they load contracts for existing members.
> 
> management needs to reallocate some of their employees then to make up for short falls in other departments.


I agree with you.  I had this same situation months ago, except I am an existing member, where a contract took forever from Disney to get through - appear on my account and then to get the points - such that I lost 100 points.  The worst part is Disney loaded them 3 days before they expired.  I called as soon as the points were in my account to see if I could bank them into RCI, was told no, I asked to speak to a supervisor, was told that MA supervisor would call me back. I called the next day and the day after, and finally got a callback on the day of expiration, where the supervisor essentially said "well, if you had called 2 days ago, we could have put them into RCI for you by making a fake reservation then canceling and banking the points in RCI, but now it's too late. Sorry."  Despite me pointing out that I *had* called them, she was just "sorry, there's nothing I can do now."  I confess I was definitely  not feeling the Disney magic in that call, because no effort was made to make the situation right.  Especially as the reason I was in that situation was because of how long it took Disney to process.  If I had been given access to my points on the day I was legally the owner of them -- more than 45 days before they expired -- I would not have been in that situation.

I love Disney, don't get me wrong, but I really do find it unacceptable that owners become responsible for their properties but have to wait 45 to 90 days after gaining ownership to access their points/ownership.  That doesn't feel legal.  Timeshare is considered real estate.  Could you imagine closing on a house and then being told you couldn't access it for 1-3 months?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Lorana said:


> I love Disney, don't get me wrong, but I really do find it unacceptable that owners become responsible for their properties but have to wait 45 to 90 days after gaining ownership to access their points/ownership.  That doesn't feel legal.  Timeshare is considered real estate.  Could you imagine closing on a house and then being told you couldn't access it for 1-3 months?


Is MA funded by DVC?  Or just MS or neither?  I just don't get why there is any furlough / reduction in services if they are fully funded through us.  Sales I could get but (once they have our money) things that are service oriented being impacted seems strange.


----------



## jbreen2010

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Is MA funded by DVC?  Or just MS or neither?  I just don't get why there is any furlough / reduction in services if they are fully funded through us.  Sales I could get but (once they have our money) things that are service oriented being impacted seems strange.



Someone else answered this that I think it’s primarily funded by our maintenance fees and a small portion by Disney.  One member service rep I spoke to said the member admin department is working from home so it’s taking a bit longer. 

I was told member admin only works M-F 9-5.

Monday morning I am going to look to get this higher - in front of management somehow. This isn’t acceptable.  I’ll even pay a $100 processing fee or something here - they just need to get moving or give me a timeline of what their plan is. Not answering phone calls or emails doesn’t cut it.


----------



## Sandisw

jbreen2010 said:


> Someone else answered this that I think it’s primarily funded by our maintenance fees and a small portion by Disney.  One member service rep I spoke to said the member admin department is working from home so it’s taking a bit longer.
> 
> I was told member admin only works M-F 9-5.
> 
> Monday morning I am going to look to get this higher - in front of management somehow. This isn’t acceptable.  I’ll even pay a $100 processing fee or something here - they just need to get moving or give me a timeline of what their plan is. Not answering phone calls or emails doesn’t cut it.



From what I was told the bulk of MA is covered by DVD, and not DVC as they are the department that works on completing the sales of contracts...which is DVD.

Again, we have no say in personnel decisions for CMs who are employed by Disney...which many CMs are...including some from MS.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Home: Beach Club Villas
Broker: www.DVCstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title and Escrow Co
Offer made: 9/16/2020
Offer accepted: 9/17/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/20/2020 (3 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020 (39 days)
Closing docs received: 11/13/2020 (15 days)
Closing docs returned: 11/17/2020 r'cvd 11/20/20
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 11/24/20
Deed recorded: 11/25/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/4/20 (9 days)
Points in account: 12/16/20 (12 days)


----------



## Pharmgirl123

Sandisw said:


> Took 5 weeks for my contract so show this summer.  Unfortunately there is nothing you can do to speed it up other than continuing to email MA.  MS has no ability to transfer the contract from the previous owner.
> 
> So sorry.



MA finally responded to my email and said they still haven’t received the transfer documents from the closing company!! I thought the documents were sent automatically after closing but I guess not


----------



## Lorana

Pharmgirl123 said:


> MA finally responded to my email and said they still haven’t received the transfer documents from the closing company!! I thought the documents were sent automatically after closing but I guess not


They usually are, and I believe it's electronic, too.  But even if not, that seems weird to me.  I'd reach out to your broker and title company, but I'm betting it has more to do with MA being behind.


----------



## jbreen2010

Pharmgirl123 said:


> MA finally responded to my email and said they still haven’t received the transfer documents from the closing company!! I thought the documents were sent automatically after closing but I guess not



I got an email from member administration late last night that their current lead time to setup a new account is 3-4 weeks.
If your title company sent the docs and administration lost them, maybe they can expedite.


----------



## Stargazer65

Sounds like I may have a long wait since I just closed last week.  Oh well, if they don't load my contract by January, I guess they can't very well hit me up for dues then either lol.


----------



## DisneyFan5404

Home: Boardwalk Villas (BWV)
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company (FATC)
Offer made: 8/27/2020
Offer accepted: 8/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/2/2020 (6 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/30/2020 (28 days)
Closing docs received: 10/19/2020 (19 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/19/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/22/2020 (3 days)
Closing: 10/22/2020
Deed recorded: 10/23/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership:  11/11/2020 (19 days)
Points in account:11/20/2020 (9 days)
Total Days from offer to points - 85 Days


----------



## Zimwicket

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: DVCSales
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 8/9/2020
Offer accepted: 8/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (43 days, uhg!)
Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
Closing docs returned:9/28/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: around 11/1 (closer asked for delays closing and wouldnt return paperwork until then)
Closing: 11/9/2020
Deed recorded: 11/10/20 (92 days from offer)
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/23/2020 (13 days)
Points in account: 

My 7 month to trip hits Dec 6th, I really hope I get my points before then!!!


----------



## kmorlock

Question for the well versed DVC’ers
My in-law’s Situation:
Currently both married owners of one contract.  Purchasing another contract at same resort, different UY, with only one of them as the owner named on deed.  Will this be considered “new membership” or use same member ID?  Closing is was pre-agreed on for early December, not in a rush.  Any idea of timeline to get points loaded?


----------



## Stargazer65

kmorlock said:


> Question for the well versed DVC’ers
> My in-law’s Situation:
> Currently both married owners of one contract.  Purchasing another contract at same resort, different UY, with only one of them as the owner named on deed.  Will this be considered “new membership” or use same member ID?  Closing is was pre-agreed on for early December, not in a rush.  Any idea of timeline to get points loaded?


It will be a new membership. Hard to say about points loaded...3 to 4 weeks from closing...maybe.


----------



## Pharmgirl123

Lorana said:


> They usually are, and I believe it's electronic, too.  But even if not, that seems weird to me.  I'd reach out to your broker and title company, but I'm betting it has more to do with MA being behind.



So the title company sent me proof that they sent Disney all documents on 10/21. They even copied MA on the email. MA responded within an hour and said I will receive my membership info in 8 business days.

I just want to book my first trip. Is that too much to ask?!?!


----------



## Stargazer65

This is like the Soup Nazi episode on Seinfeld.   
"No points for you!!  Come back in one use year!!"


----------



## Sandisw

kmorlock said:


> Question for the well versed DVC’ers
> My in-law’s Situation:
> Currently both married owners of one contract.  Purchasing another contract at same resort, different UY, with only one of them as the owner named on deed.  Will this be considered “new membership” or use same member ID?  Closing is was pre-agreed on for early December, not in a rush.  Any idea of timeline to get points loaded?



Different UYs are always a different membership.  In this case, even if it was the same one, it would be a new membership because the owners are different.


----------



## mattywisco

Stargazer65 said:


> This is like the Soup Nazi episode on Seinfeld.
> "No points for you!!  Come back in one use year!!"


----------



## Pharmgirl123

Pharmgirl123 said:


> So the title company sent me proof that they sent Disney all documents on 10/21. They even copied MA on the email. MA responded within an hour and said I will receive my membership info in 8 business days.
> 
> I just want to book my first trip. Is that too much to ask?!?!


WOW! Just received an email with my membership info!!!  Now to wait for my points to load!!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Pharmgirl123 said:


> WOW! Just received an email with my membership info!!!  Now to wait for my points to load!!!


I hate to be the squeaky wheel but sometimes if you don't squeak just a little, you get run over.  "Good on ya".


----------



## jbreen2010

Pharmgirl123 said:


> So the title company sent me proof that they sent Disney all documents on 10/21. They even copied MA on the email. MA responded within an hour and said I will receive my membership info in 8 business days.
> 
> I just want to book my first trip. Is that too much to ask?!?!



Squeak away!! Congrats!!


----------



## cindybelle90

Closed and deed recorded same day. Trying to be patient while waiting for our account to be created and points to be loaded. Hope everyone who celebrates has a good holiday in these unique time.

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/18/2020
Offer accepted: 9/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received: 11/5/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/8/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/2020
Closing: 11/17/2020
Deed recorded: 11/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## cindybelle90

jbreen2010 said:


> I got an email from member administration late last night that their current lead time to setup a new account is 3-4 weeks.
> If your title company sent the docs and administration lost them, maybe they can expedite.



Thanks for sharing. Good to know. 



Stargazer65 said:


> Sounds like I may have a long wait since I just closed last week.  Oh well, if they don't load my contract by January, I guess they can't very well hit me up for dues then either lol.


Haha. I like your thinking.


----------



## lolcatparty

Home: AKV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 10/7/2020
Offer accepted: 10/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/2/2020
Closing docs received: 11/16/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/17/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/17/2020
Closing: 11/23/2020
Deed recorded: 11/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


Pretty happy with the time it has taken so far only 47 days! Would recommend both these companies to anyone interested.


----------



## TheTrailblazers

Getting there and estimated 2021 dues included in the closing...

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 10/03/20
Offer accepted: 10/03/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/04/20
Passed ROFR: 11/10/2020
Closing docs received: 11/19/20
Closing docs returned: 11/23/2020
Title Company in receipt of funds: 11/24/20
Sellers closing docs returned: ? 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (NEW member):
Points in account:


----------



## Cabius

Cabius said:


> Posting here because I'm getting antsy for estoppel, and I hope that the somehow posting these dates will make them immediately obsolete. COME ON CLOSING DOCS!





Cabius said:


> Guys, it didn't work.  (Yet!)



All right, now I'm full on wearing sackcloth and ashes, weeping in despair. I've been angry, I've tried bargaining -- nothing! All hope is lost! Woe is me! I am undone!


----------



## jbreen2010

Cabius said:


> All right, now I'm full on wearing sackcloth and ashes, weeping in despair. I've been angry, I've tried bargaining -- nothing! All hope is lost! Woe is me! I am undone!




I really don't get any of the logic behind what they do to process paperwork.  I waited 76 days to pass ROFR, but then received ROFR and Estoppel the same day.  Looks like you made it through ROFR quick, so maybe they're slowing you down with Estoppel?  Your title company / broker should be able to reach out to them to check status on Estoppel.


----------



## E2ME2

Cabius said:


> All right, now I'm full on wearing sackcloth and ashes, weeping in despair. I've been angry, I've tried bargaining -- nothing! All hope is lost! Woe is me! I am undone!


You forgot to add wailing and gnashing of teeth! 
Then you'll be fully deserving


----------



## Cabius

jbreen2010 said:


> I really don't get any of the logic behind what they do to process paperwork.  I waited 76 days to pass ROFR, but then received ROFR and Estoppel the same day.  Looks like you made it through ROFR quick, so maybe they're slowing you down with Estoppel?  Your title company / broker should be able to reach out to them to check status on Estoppel.


Right?? Unfortunately, the title company doesn't seem too keen on being squeaky wheels. I've reached out twice, but they've just repeated that it should take 2-4 weeks (?!!) and there's nothing they can do until then.

2-4 weeks seems outside the norm for estoppel, so they're definitely being super conservative. 

In the meantime, I'm getting my teeth warmed up for gnashing.


----------



## tamhugh

I had the same experience.  MA finally responded to me that they had no record of any paperwork on our contract late Thursday night. I contacted the title company and they showed me that they had sent everything to them electronically on 10/16.  I sent another email to MA telling them this and miraculously, within 15 minutes my contract had loaded. The title company said I was the third person who had called with the same issue within 2 days
 Now I just have to wait for the points. Our 11 month window passed and there are no 2 bedrooms left. So I have to waitlist once I actually get the points.


----------



## rsn8or

Home: PVB
Broker: www.***************.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/12/20
Offer accepted: 9/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/20
Passed ROFR: 10/29/20 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 11/4/20
Closing docs returned: 11/4/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/9/20
Closing: 11/12/20
Deed recorded: 11/13/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/24/20 (new member - 11 days!)
Points in account:


----------



## Pharmgirl123

And just like that...I’m officially a DVC owner! Can’t wait to book my first trip!!!

Note: International Seller! 

Home: Saratoga Springs 
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 8/22/2020
Offer accepted: 8/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/27/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/24/2020
Closing docs received: 10/6/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/20/2020
Closing: 10/20/2020
Deed recorded: 10/21/2020
Membership created with contract: 11/23/2020
Points in account: 11/24/2020


----------



## Lorana

ONE STEP CLOSER TO OWNING MY VGC!!!
This is actually two small contracts (one 35pts, the other 27pts), but they are being closed together.

Home: Villas at Disney's Grand Californian (VGC)
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made:  9/20/2020
Offer accepted:  9/21/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/23/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/25/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020 (34 days)
Closing docs received: 11/24/2020 (26 days)
Closing docs returned:  11/24/2020 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 65 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 39 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 26 days and closing...
Closing to Points in Account:


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 80 days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21, deed recorded 10/28, contract appeared 11/12)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 68 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21, passed 11/6, closing docs received 11/10, seller issue resolved 11/20)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 65 total days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed ROFR 10/29, closing docs received 11/24)


----------



## Lorana

Seller issue around not wanting to pay 2020 dues despite it being in offer contract resolved, and contract moving forward.  

Home: Hilton Head Island Resort (HHI)
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made:  9/17/2020
Offer accepted:  9/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/21/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/6/2020 (46 days)
Closing docs received: 11/10/2020 (4 days)
Closing docs returned:  11/10/2020 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/20 (10 days)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 68 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 50 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 18 days and closing...
Closing to Points in Account:


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 80 days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21, deed recorded 10/28, contract appeared 11/12)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 68 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21, passed 11/6, closing docs received 11/10, seller issue resolved 11/20)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 65 total days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed ROFR 10/29, closing docs received 11/24)


----------



## jbreen2010

I got my welcome home email after emailing member administration twice a day for the past week.  I guess DVC wasn’t notified until 11/2 as opposed to the 10/29 date I thought when title said everything was sent to the county and DVC.

The points were also deposited today which I thought was a nice surprise! I got ROFR and Estoppel on same day...and then now new member setup and points on same day!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation
Offer made: 08/07/2020
Offer accepted: 08/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/26/2020 (76 days)
Estoppel: 10/26/2020
Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/28/2020
Closing: 10/29/2020
Deed recorded: 11/2/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/25/2020 (23 days from recording)
Points in account: 11/25/2020 (points same day as membership account setup!)

All in we’re on day 106 from sent to ROFR to new account with points!


----------



## Wedgeout

The new membership adventure has ended! Day before Thanksgiving and the points appeared! Resale takes a lot of patience but well worth it!

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 07/29/2020
Offer Accepted: 07/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/05/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/11/2020
Closing Docs received: 09/22/2020
Closing Docs returned: 09/23/2020
(Docs had date of 10/15/2020)
Closing Docs/payment filed: 09/25/2020
Closed: 10/15/2020
Deed Recorded: 10/16/2020
New Membership account: 11/05/2020
Points in account: 11/25/2020


----------



## TheTrailblazers

On to the forever wait of Disney acknowledgment and point delivery...

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 10/03/20
Offer accepted: 10/03/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/04/20
Passed ROFR: 11/10/2020
Closing docs received: 11/19/20
Closing docs returned: 11/23/2020
Title Company in receipt of funds: 11/24/20
Sellers closing docs returned: ? 
Closing: 11/25/20
Deed recorded: 11/25/20
Contract Showing on Membership (NEW member):
Points in account:


----------



## Carrie932

update!

Home: VGF
Broker: Www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 10/18/2020
Offer accepted: 10/19/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/4/2020
Closing docs received: 11/18/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/18/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 11/24/2020
Deed recorded: 11/25/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/4/2020
Points in account: 12/7/2020 (called member services)


----------



## ValW

Resale #2 and #3. Small contracts - 56 pt and 25 pt.  Resale #4 (50 pt) should be going to Disney for ROFR today(?).

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/2/2020
Offer accepted: 9/3/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/4/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020 (delay due to wrong contract #)
Closing docs received: 10/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/29/2020
Closing: 11/2/2020
Deed recorded: 11/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/14/2020
Points in account: TBD

84 days and counting

Home: BWV
Broker: Www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 9/26/2020
Offer accepted: 9/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received: 11/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/19/2020
Closing: 11/24/2020
Deed recorded: 11/25/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD

60 days and counting


----------



## Lorana

Updated: Never received word from title co or broker that this closed, but saw the deed recorded (for Hilton Head, look here: http://rodweb.bcgov.net/searchng/ )

Home: Hilton Head Island Resort (HHI)
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made:  9/17/2020
Offer accepted:  9/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/21/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/6/2020 (46 days)
Closing docs received: 11/10/2020 (4 days)
Closing docs returned:  11/10/2020 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/20 (10 days)
Closing: ?? latest is 11/25/2020 
Deed recorded:  11/25/2020 (5 days)
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 74 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 50 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 23 days
Closing to Points in Account: 1 day and counting...


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 86 days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21, deed recorded 10/28, contract appeared 11/12)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 74 days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21, passed 11/6, closing docs received 11/10, seller issue resolved 11/20, deed recorded 11/25)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 71 total days so far, waiting for closing (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed ROFR 10/29, closing docs received 11/24)


----------



## Ginamarie

OK, time to join the closings thread!


Home: AKL
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/18/2020
Offer accepted: 11/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/27/2020
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 



We are dying to get our contract closed ASAP and finally be official DVC members!


----------



## ZehnJahren

My turn to jump in! First contract!
I don't get points until 2022, but I also don't pay MF until then, so..... I'M JUST HAPPY TO BE HERE.

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer Made: 11/08/2020
Offer Accepted: 11/08/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/23/2020
Closing Docs received: 12/16/2020
Closing Docs returned: 12/17/2020
Closing Docs/payment filed: 12/23/2020
Closed: 12/23/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/28/2020
New Membership account: TBD
Points in account: June 2022


----------



## najgreen

It has been a slow process but we are almost there!
Home: VGF
Broker:  www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 7/27/2020
Offer accepted: 7/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 7/28/2020
Passed ROFR: 9/3/2020
Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/2/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/13/2020
Closing: 11/17/2020
Deed recorded: 11.17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/27/2020
Points in account:


----------



## kerrylacherry

I'm so excited I've been dancing around the house - I was not expecting to get the login email today!


Home Resort:  BWV
Broker:  www.dvcstore.com 
Title Company:  Mason Title
Offer made:  8/24/2020
Offer accepted:  8/25/2020
Signed contract docs:  8/25/2020
Seller signed contract docs:  9/4/2020
Sent to ROFR:  9/4/2020
ROFR answer:  10/19/2020 PASSED
Estoppel Received:  10/21/2020
Closing docs received:  10/27/2020
Closing docs returned:  10/27/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:  11/13/2020
Balance paid: 11/13/2020
Closing:  11/16/2020
Deed recorded:  11/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership (new membership):  11/28/2020
Points in account:  

Days in ROFR: 46 days
Passing ROFR to Closing: 29 days
Closing to New Account Set-up: 12 days

97 days and counting, but all that's left now is the points loading!


----------



## DonnerB

Home: CCV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 10/22/2020
Offer accepted: 10/23//2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/11/2020
Closing docs received: 11/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: ? - I haven't heard from my broker yet; just noticed the deed recorded on the comptroller site today
Deed recorded: 11/30/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: ?
Points in account: ?

This is my second contract; broker told me to expect Disney to load points into my membership 10-14 days after the deed is recorded!


----------



## E2ME2

Day#82 - & there's a GLITCH !
Today I emailed Member Admin. to get a status.
Amazingly, they responded to my email within an hour.
However, the response was that there was an "error" in the Deed Recording, and they had sent an email to the Title Co. on 11/25.
So, I pretty much lost the entire Holiday Weekend with this sitting in Limbo.
I contacted the Title Company, and they also responded within an hour.  
They (FATC) confirmed the error, and assured me they would be able to correct and have a new recording on 12/1. 
That's a setback of 19 Days.  I will follow up with them, to be sure, but now it does not look like I will wrap this up within the 90 Day window I had estimated, based on my previous resale experience.

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 9/9/2020
Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/2020
Closing: 11/12/2020
Deed recorded:* 11/12/2020 - Awaiting Correction -11/30/2020*
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Trinity524

Moving over to the Closing boards.

Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: ??
Offer made: 11/12/2020
Offer accepted: 11/13/2020
Sent to ROFR:11/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/24/2020 (11 days)
Estoppel: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 8/26/2020
Offer accepted: 8/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/28/2020 (2 days)
Passed ROFR: 9/29/2020 (32 days)
Closing docs received: 10/8/2020 (9 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/12/2020 (4 days)
Title Company in receipt of funds: 10/19/2020 (7 days)
Sellers closing docs returned: ? sometime between 10/8 and 10/13/2020
Closing: 10/21/2020 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 10/22/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership (NEW member): 11/10/2020 (19 days from deed recording)
Points in account: 11/30/2020 (20 days from Membership) This felt like the longest part of the journey!

We had 2 direct points of contact with MS in the last 2 weeks. On 11/17 we had our Welcome Home call. At that time, we asked the agent if there was anything she could do to facilitate loading the points. She asked if we intended to make a reservation in the immediate future. I answered truthfully, no, and she asked us to be patient as they were working hard to serve members with immediate needs, reminding me they had said it would take 10-14 days to load the points. Once the 14 day time frame had elapsed, I used the chat feature on the member site to ask again about the points and again I was asked if we intended to make a reservation immediately. Again, no...so again, "due to the current circunstances" the process was taking longer than usual. But if we needed to make a reservation, we should reach out. Anyway...finally done!  So worth it to see those points.  Gotta go play with the site now...

Total time from Offer to Points in Account: 96 days


----------



## Winston Wolf

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 10/5/2020
Offer Accepted: 10/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/3/2020
Closing Docs received: 11/18/2020
Closing Docs returned: 11/30/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 11/23/2020
Closed: 12/1/2020
Deed Recorded: 
New Membership account: 
Points in account:


----------



## bubblefactory

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www.DVCbyResale.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 10/11/2020
Offer accepted: 10/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received: 11/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/19/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/30/2020
Closing: 12/01/2020
Deed recorded: 12/02/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## mattywisco

Back after being out a couple of days with Covid - and still no seller closing docs... so frustrating wiring all that money and having to wait.


----------



## Lorana

DVCanonymouse said:


> Points in account: 11/30/2020 (20 days from Membership) This felt like the longest part of the journey!


Today is 20 days for me since the contract appeared for my SSR contract, so maybe that means I'll have points soon!


----------



## LucieR

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: www.DVCstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/19/2020
Offer accepted: 9/19/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 11/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020 (12 days)
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 11/16/2020 
Deed recorded: 11/18/2020 (6 days) 
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/01/2020 (13 days) 
Points in account: TBD

So close, yet so far... 73 days so far (68 from sending to ROFR) looking at some other folks at 100 days + I’m feeling quite lucky xxx


----------



## DVCanonymouse

Lorana said:


> Today is 20 days for me since the contract appeared for my SSR contract, so maybe that means I'll have points soon!



I sure hope so!  Good luck!


----------



## mattywisco

Update... Closed!!!!

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/3/20
Offer accepted: 10/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/5/20
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received:11/11/2020
Closing docs returned:11/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:12/1/2020
Closing:12/2/2020
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Cabius

One step closer!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 10/16/2020
Offer accepted: 10/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/22/2020
Passed ROFR:  11/4/2020 (19 days)
Closing docs received: 12/2/2020 (28 days)
Closing docs returned: 12/2/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

A 200-point add-on contract, having purchased 100 points direct earlier in October.


----------



## Stargazer65

Home: BRV
Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
Title Company: MTC
Offer made: 9/24/2020
Offer accepted: 9/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: UNK
Closing: 11/19/2020
Deed recorded: 11/19/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/2/20
Points in account: 

Almost there...


----------



## Brittni Bouse

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Company
Offer made: 9/26/20
Offer accepted: 9/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/29/20
Passed ROFR: 11/2/2020
Closing docs received: 11/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/17/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/23/2020
Closing: 12/2/2020
Deed recorded: 12/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Crash8ART

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 09/03/2020
Offer accepted: 09/03/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/09/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/27/2020
Closing docs received: 10/29/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/30/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/9/2020
Closing: 11/10/2020
Deed recorded: 11/11/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/23/2020
Points in account: 12/3/2020

A total of 91 days.


----------



## Zimwicket

Crash8ART said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom
> Broker: fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 09/03/2020
> Offer accepted: 09/03/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 09/09/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/27/2020
> Closing docs received: 10/29/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/30/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: 11/9/2020
> Closing: 11/10/2020
> Deed recorded: 11/11/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/23/2020
> Points in account: 12/3/2020
> 
> A total of 91 days.



You are giving me hope for today!!  We both had same closing date, same title company, and same contract showing on membership date.  Maybe my points will show today too!!


----------



## Pxedstqn98

***UPDATE****

Time to move over to closing 

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 9/28/2020
Offer Accepted: 9/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/1/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing Docs received: 11/20/2020
Closing Docs returned: 11/24/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 11/30/2020
Closed: 12/2/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/04/2020
New Membership account: 12/10/2020
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

I AM OFFICIALLY A VGC OWNER!!!  WOOHOO!!
Now the long wait for my new membership to be created, and points to get into my account...

Home: Villas at Disney's Grand Californian (VGC)
_This is actually two small contracts (one 35pts, the other 27pts), but they are being closed together._
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made:  9/20/2020
Offer accepted:  9/21/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/23/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/25/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020 (34 days)
Closing docs received: 11/24/2020 (26 days)
Closing docs returned:  11/24/2020 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/30/2020 (6 days)
Closing: 12/2/2020 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 12/1/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 74 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 39 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 34 days
Closing to Points in Account: 1 day and counting...


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)

In progress:
SSR Small Resale #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason - 89 days so far, waiting for points (offer made 9/5, sent to ROFR 9/14, passed ROFR 10/21, deed recorded 10/28, contract appeared 11/12)
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 77 days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21, passed 11/6, closing docs received 11/10, seller issue resolved 11/20, deed recorded 11/25)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 74 total days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed ROFR 10/29, closing docs received 11/24, closed 12/2)


----------



## JillianLeigh

So it had been over a month since the deed had been recorded, and no membership info from Disney. I emailed member admin on Monday and it turns out they misspelled my email when they sent my member login info! I should have gotten the membership on 11/12, but instead did not get it until today when they forwarded the original email to me. UGH. Oh well. At least I wasn't waiting on points to use.

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcmarketresale.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title, LLC
Offer made: 08/30/2020 
Offer accepted: 08/30/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 09/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/30/2020
Estoppel Received: 10/19.2020
Closing docs received: 10/21/2020 
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 10/22/2020
Closing: 10/26/2020
Deed recorded: 10/28/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/12 (Though I did not gain access to membership until 12/3)
Points in account: I will not have points in my account until Feb 2021 as I purchased a stripped contract.


----------



## Carrie932

JillianLeigh said:


> So it had been over a month since the deed had been recorded, and no membership info from Disney. I emailed member admin on Monday and it turns out they misspelled my email when they sent my member login info! I should have gotten the membership on 11/12, but instead did not get it until today when they forwarded the original email to me. UGH. Oh well. At least I wasn't waiting on points to use.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcmarketresale.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title, LLC
> Offer made: 08/30/2020
> Offer accepted: 08/30/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 09/02/2020
> Passed ROFR: 09/30/2020
> Estoppel Received: 10/19.2020
> Closing docs received: 10/21/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: 10/22/2020
> Closing: 10/26/2020
> Deed recorded: 10/28/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/12 (Though I did not gain access to membership until 12/3)
> Points in account: I will not have points in my account until Feb 2021 as I purchased a stripped contract.


You will still see future years’ points on your account once they are loaded even though you don’t get 2020 points!


----------



## cindybelle90

Congrats on finally closing. Hope you are on the mend as well!


----------



## My3kids1989

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer Made: 11/10/20
Offer Accepted: 11/11/20
Sent to ROFR: 11/12/20
Passed ROFR: 11/25/20
Closing Docs received: 
Closing Docs returned: 
Closing Docs/payment filed: 
Closed: 
Deed Recorded: 
New Membership account: 
Points in account:


----------



## Winston Wolf

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 10/5/2020
Offer Accepted: 10/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/3/2020
Closing Docs received: 11/18/2020
Closing Docs returned: 11/30/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 11/23/2020
Closed: 12/1/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/3/2020
New Membership account: 
Points in account:


----------



## JavaDuck

Update

home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 9/22/20
Offer accepted: 9/22/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/30/20
Passed ROFR: 11/9/20
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 12/2/20
Closing docs returned: 12/2/20
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## rob191186

Well it finally happened! Points are loaded and the journey is over. I can head back to the Shire for a much needed rest 

Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
Broker: www.resalebydvc.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/10/2020
Offer accepted: 9/10/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
Passed ROFR: 10/27/2020 (47 days)
Closing docs received: 11/02/2020 (6 days)
Closing docs returned: 11/02/2020
Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
Closing: 11/16/2020 (14 days)
Deed recorded: 11/17/2020 (1 day)
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/28/2020 (11 days)
Points in account: 12/03/2020 (6 days)

Overall just under 3 months so not bad going.

Good luck everyone with your contracts!


----------



## Zimwicket

rob191186 said:


> Well it finally happened! Points are loaded and the journey is over. I can head back to the Shire for a much needed rest
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV)
> Broker: www.resalebydvc.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 9/10/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/10/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/11/2020 (1 day)
> Passed ROFR: 10/27/2020 (47 days)
> Closing docs received: 11/02/2020 (6 days)
> Closing docs returned: 11/02/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: Unknown
> Closing: 11/16/2020 (14 days)
> Deed recorded: 11/17/2020 (1 day)
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/28/2020 (11 days)
> Points in account: 12/03/2020 (6 days)
> 
> Overall just under 3 months so not bad going.
> 
> Good luck everyone with your contracts!



This is great!!  Really...really great...I'm so happy to see you close with a closing date after me, a deed recorded after me, a points showing on contract after me....and getting your points before me.  So so happy for you!!!


----------



## Kmedders

Zimwicket said:


> This is great!!  Really...really great...I'm so happy to see you close with a closing date after me, a deed recorded after me, a points showing on contract after me....and getting your points before me.  So so happy for you!!!


Try calling! My account was set up at the beginning of last week without any points loaded as of today. I called and got ahold of Cory. He said “hold for a bit and I’ll ask one of my friends to load them for you”. After about twenty minutes on hold, they were all there!


----------



## ValW

Zimwicket said:


> This is great!!  Really...really great...I'm so happy to see you close with a closing date after me, a deed recorded after me, a points showing on contract after me....and getting your points before me.  So so happy for you!!!



I felt exactly the same way.  I just called and my points were loaded.  Total time was about 35 minutes.


----------



## My3kids1989

Kmedders said:


> Try calling! My account was set up at the beginning of last week without any points loaded as of today. I called and got ahold of Cory. He said “hold for a bit and I’ll ask one of my friends to load them for you”. After about twenty minutes on hold, they were all there!



I also called with my first contract and they loaded them on the phone in August/September


----------



## rob191186

Kmedders said:


> Try calling! My account was set up at the beginning of last week without any points loaded as of today. I called and got ahold of Cory. He said “hold for a bit and I’ll ask one of my friends to load them for you”. After about twenty minutes on hold, they were all there!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimwicket said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is great!!  Really...really great...I'm so happy to see you close with a closing date after me, a deed recorded after me, a points showing on contract after me....and getting your points before me.  So so happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get the violin out  If you don’t ask you don’t get! Pick up the phone and call Member Services. They will load your points within 15 minutes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gerbilsting

Update:

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Estoppel: 10/26/2020 (Assumed)
Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
Seller returned closing docs: (Unknown)
Closing: 11/3/2020
Deed recorded: 11/4/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/18/2020
Points in account: 12/4/2020

I called in today and a fantastic cast member stuck with me for about 40 minutes. First getting the points loaded, then booking rooms involving point borrows for our wedding in 10/2021!


----------



## rob191186

Gerbilsting said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 9/6/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
> Estoppel: 10/26/2020 (Assumed)
> Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: (Unknown)
> Closing: 11/3/2020
> Deed recorded: 11/4/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/18/2020
> Points in account: 12/4/2020
> 
> I called in today and a fantastic cast member stuck with me for about 40 minutes. First getting the points loaded, then booking rooms involving point borrows for our wedding in 10/2021!


Great news! I’ve just booked for 10/2021 also


----------



## E2ME2

Day#86 - GLITCH resolved.
Title Co. emailed me early this morning that the error with the Deed-Recording was fixed, and
Disney MA emailed shortly after telling me my contract was loaded.
I went to the DVC site and verified that the account has been added, neatly under all of my other contracts, with same Use Year! 
& The MA email said to allow 14 Business Days to see the points loaded.  

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 9/9/2020
Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/2020
Closing: 11/12/2020
Deed recorded: 11/12/2020 - _Awaiting Correction -11/30/2020_* 12/04/2020*
Contract Showing on Membership:*12/04/2020*
Points in account:


----------



## tamhugh

I am still waiting on my points.  Our contract finally showed up on the 23rd after MA realized they had, indeed, received our paperwork on 10/16.  I am currently on hold with MS in the hopes that they can tell me when they might be loaded.  We had been hoping for a family trip in October of 2021 but there are no studios or 2 bedrooms left at Boardwalk for the time we wanted.  Our first contract was so quick and easy and this one started out the same way.  It seems like the minute it was all handed over to DVC it went awry.


----------



## Lorana

Updated:  FINALLY!!!  22 days from contract appearing to points in account, but the points are finally there and this is closed out.  Woo!  90 days total.

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) -- Small Resale Contract #2
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made:  9/5/2020
Offer accepted:  9/6/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/11/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/14/2020 (9 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/21/2020 (37 days)
Closing docs received: 10/23/2020  (2 days)
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/27/2020 (4 days)
Closing:  10/28/2020 (1 days)
Deed recorded: 10/28/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/12/2020 (15 days)
Points in account: 12/4/2020 (22 days)

TIME TOTAL: 90 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 46 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 7 days
Closing to Points in Account: 38 days and counting...


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)
SSR Small Resale #2 - 90 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, September to December)

In progress:
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 78 days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21, passed 11/6, closing docs received 11/10, seller issue resolved 11/20, deed recorded 11/25)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 75 total days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed ROFR 10/29, closing docs received 11/24, deed recorded 12/1, closed 12/2)


----------



## Zimwicket

What phone option is everyone picking?  I picked member administration and it says its closed for calls, have to email.


----------



## ValW

Zimwicket said:


> What phone option is everyone picking?  I picked member administration and it says its closed for calls, have to email.



You want Member Services - I think I picked option 1 then option 7.


----------



## Zimwicket

ValW said:


> You want Member Services - I think I picked option 1 then option 7.



Hi, it is time I admit I have DVC privilege.

I feel dirty, I feel wrong.....but yes I called and got them to add the points in without waiting the full 14 days.  I'm done woo!!!!


----------



## Zimwicket

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: dvcsales.com
Title Company: www.masontitle.com
Offer made: 8/9/2020
Offer accepted: 8/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 8/10/2020 
Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (43 days, uhg!)
Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
Closing docs returned:9/28/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: around 11/1 (closer asked for delays closing and wouldnt return paperwork until then)
Closing: 11/9/2020
Deed recorded: 11/10/20 (92 days from offer)
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/23/20
Points in account: 12/4/2020 (I called, yes I feel guilty but I'm happy I did it as it took them a while to FIND my contract!)
Total since start to finish: 117 days, whew!!


----------



## Carrie932

Carrie932 said:


> update!
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: Www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 10/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 10/19/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 10/20/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/4/2020
> Closing docs received: 11/18/2020
> Closing docs returned: 11/18/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 11/24/2020
> Deed recorded: 11/25/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 12/4/2020
> Points in account: TBD



Updated! Membership showing today! Hoping points come quickly...availability for our (hopeful) May trip is getting slimmer and want to book 12/2021 at the 11 month mark!


----------



## Cupcake232

Zimwicket said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom
> Broker: dvcsales.com
> Title Company: www.masontitle.com
> Offer made: 8/9/2020
> Offer accepted: 8/9/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 8/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (43 days, uhg!)
> Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
> Closing docs returned:9/28/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: around 11/1 (closer asked for delays closing and wouldnt return paperwork until then)
> Closing: 11/9/2020
> Deed recorded: 11/10/20 (92 days from offer)
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/23/20
> Points in account: 12/4/2020 (I called, yes I feel guilty but I'm happy I did it as it took them a while to FIND my contract!)
> Total since start to finish: 117 days, whew!!


Who did you call to have your points loaded? I closed on a contract with 150 points that will expire on 2/1/2021 on 11/24, so I have very little time to get them used. I was going to wait until the 10th and then maybe call...


----------



## Carrie932

Cupcake232 said:


> Who did you call to have your points loaded? I closed on a contract with 150 points that will expire on 2/1/2021 on 11/24, so I have very little time to get them used. I was going to wait until the 10th and then maybe call...


Are you a new member? The contract first needs to show on your account (or your account needs to be created) and then you’re at the point where people seem to be able to call to get points loaded (it says to allow 14 days for points to load once your contract appears).


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Day#86 - GLITCH resolved.
> Title Co. emailed me early this morning that the error with the Deed-Recording was fixed, and
> Disney MA emailed shortly after telling me my contract was loaded.
> I went to the DVC site and verified that the account has been added, neatly under all of my other contracts, with same Use Year!
> & The MA email said to allow 14 Business Days to see the points loaded.
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: FATC
> Offer made: 9/9/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
> Closing docs received:11/05/2020
> Closing docs returned: 11/05/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/2020
> Closing: 11/12/2020
> Deed recorded: 11/12/2020 - _Awaiting Correction -11/30/2020_* 12/04/2020*
> Contract Showing on Membership:*12/04/2020*
> Points in account:


Almost there! Hang in there!


----------



## Cupcake232

Carrie932 said:


> Are you a new member? The contract first needs to show on your account (or your account needs to be created) and then you’re at the point where people seem to be able to call to get points loaded (it says to allow 14 days for points to load once your contract appears).


I’m a member. It was an add on contract


----------



## rsn8or

Home: PVB
Broker: www.***************.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/12/20
Offer accepted: 9/14/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/18/20
Passed ROFR: 10/29/20 (41 days)
Closing docs received: 11/4/20
Closing docs returned: 11/4/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/9/20
Closing: 11/12/20
Deed recorded: 11/13/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/24/20 (new member - 11 days!)
Points in account: 12/4/20 (finally, it's official! I e-mailed them on 12/2/20 through the contact form to bug them about it)

83 days from start to finish


----------



## cindybelle90

cindybelle90 said:


> Congrats on finally closing. Hope you are on the mend as well!





mattywisco said:


> Update... Closed!!!!
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 10/3/20
> Offer accepted: 10/4/20
> Sent to ROFR: 10/5/20
> Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
> Closing docs received:11/11/2020
> Closing docs returned:11/12/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned:12/1/2020
> Closing:12/2/2020
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Whoops, forgot to quote who I was writing to in my original post


----------



## cindybelle90

Gerbilsting said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 9/6/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
> Estoppel: 10/26/2020 (Assumed)
> Closing docs received: 10/27/2020
> Closing docs returned: 10/27/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: (Unknown)
> Closing: 11/3/2020
> Deed recorded: 11/4/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/18/2020
> Points in account: 12/4/2020
> 
> I called in today and a fantastic cast member stuck with me for about 40 minutes. First getting the points loaded, then booking rooms involving point borrows for our wedding in 10/2021!


Congratulations on your points, reservation and wedding!


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Almost there! Hang in there!


Hey Badeacon - Bought any more points lately ??
Still looking forward to our Jan/Feb stay. At least limited Park Hopping will be open.


----------



## E2ME2

rsn8or said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.***************.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 9/12/20
> Offer accepted: 9/14/20
> Sent to ROFR: 9/18/20
> Passed ROFR: 10/29/20 (41 days)
> Closing docs received: 11/4/20
> Closing docs returned: 11/4/20
> Sellers closing docs returned: 11/9/20
> Closing: 11/12/20
> Deed recorded: 11/13/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/24/20 (new member - 11 days!)
> Points in account: 12/4/20 (finally, it's official! I e-mailed them on 12/2/20 through the contact form to bug them about it)
> 
> 83 days from start to finish


That actually moved rather well, except for the 41 Days ROFR, and a lot of folks got caught up there, apparently with the DVC layoffs having a big impact in October/November ROFR. 
My previous add-on was 91 Days total and I'm on Day 86 of my latest resale-add-on adventure


----------



## rob191186

Zimwicket said:


> Home: Animal Kingdom
> Broker: dvcsales.com
> Title Company: www.masontitle.com
> Offer made: 8/9/2020
> Offer accepted: 8/9/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 8/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 9/22/2020 (43 days, uhg!)
> Closing docs received: 9/25/2020
> Closing docs returned:9/28/2020
> Sellers closing docs returned: around 11/1 (closer asked for delays closing and wouldnt return paperwork until then)
> Closing: 11/9/2020
> Deed recorded: 11/10/20 (92 days from offer)
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/23/20
> Points in account: 12/4/2020 (I called, yes I feel guilty but I'm happy I did it as it took them a while to FIND my contract!)
> Total since start to finish: 117 days, whew!!


So So So Happy for you


----------



## ValW

UPDATED: Resale #2 and #3. Small contracts - 56 pt and 25 pt. 

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/2/2020
Offer accepted: 9/3/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/4/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020 (delay due to wrong contract #)
Closing docs received: 10/22/2020
Closing docs returned: 10/23/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 10/29/2020
Closing: 11/2/2020
Deed recorded: 11/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/14/2020
Points in account: 12/4/2020 (called to have points added)

94 days total.

Home: BWV
Broker: Www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 9/26/2020
Offer accepted: 9/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received: 11/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/19/2020
Closing: 11/24/2020
Deed recorded: 11/25/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/4/2020 (New member #)
Points in account: TBD

70 Days and counting.

50 pt BWV in ROFR and just had an offer accepted on a 50 pt BLT contract.  MUST STOP!  LOL!


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Hey Badeacon - Bought any more points lately ??
> Still looking forward to our Jan/Feb stay. At least limited Park Hopping will be open.


I have had the vaccine for addonitis. Will see how long immunity lasts but have high titers now.


----------



## Sunnyore

Sharing my info since I've been stalking the forum for updates myself to help familiarize with the timeline and found all the information very helpful. First time buyer and I was lucky everything went fairly smoothly. 

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: DVCsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title Company
Offer made: 9/30/20
Offer accepted: 10/1/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/6/20
Passed ROFR: 10/30/20 (24 days)
Closing docs received: 11/10/2020 (11 days)
Closing docs returned: 11/11/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/13/2020
Closing: 11/13/2020
Deed recorded: 11/13/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:11/25/20 (12 days after close, new member)
Points in account:12/5/20 (10 days)
Total days: 66 from submitting bid to points in account! My Welcome Home call is scheduled for tomorrow. My original stated closing date was 12/2/20 so very happy everything went without a hitch!


----------



## TheTrailblazers

Welcome home email! Nice news to receive on a grey Monday up in Michigan!

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 10/03/20
Offer accepted: 10/03/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/04/20
Passed ROFR: 11/10/2020
Closing docs received: 11/19/20
Closing docs returned: 11/23/2020
Title Company in receipt of funds: 11/24/20
Sellers closing docs returned: ? 
Closing: 11/25/20
Deed recorded: 11/25/20
Contract Showing on Membership (NEW member): 12/06/20
Points in account:


----------



## lolcatparty

Home: AKV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 10/7/2020
Offer accepted: 10/7/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/13/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/2/2020
Closing docs received: 11/16/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/17/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/17/2020
Closing: 11/23/2020
Deed recorded: 11/23/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/3/2020
Points in account: 12/6/2020

Total Time: 60 days!!!!


All done!! I cannot believe how quick everything took. My placeholder closing date was 1/25/21 so I am quite thrilled. First contract ever we are so excited to join the DVC family finally! If anyone is waiting on points to be loaded just call member services and ask nicely. In about 15 minutes the points were loaded to my account.


----------



## azcamper

Home: Animal Kingdom
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 9/6/2020
Offer accepted: 9/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/22/2020
Closing docs received:10/28/2020
Closing docs returned:10/29/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:11/5/2020
Closing:11/6/2020
Deed recorded:11/9/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/19/2020
Points in account: 12/4/2020


----------



## Carrie932

Carrie932 said:


> update!
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: Www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 10/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 10/19/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 10/20/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/4/2020
> Closing docs received: 11/18/2020
> Closing docs returned: 11/18/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 11/24/2020
> Deed recorded: 11/25/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 12/4/2020
> Points in account: 12/7/2020 (called member services)



Updated again! Called member services this morning since a room we want for May (that I haven’t seen available when I’ve been checking) popped up and the cast member was so nice and got everything loaded for me!! In having the points loaded it looks like the sellers banked points that they weren’t supposed to but it doesn’t impact what we plan to do with the points, and we still got all of the points we paid for so I guess I will just leave it alone?! Could have been bad though!


----------



## Stargazer65

Home: BRV
Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
Title Company: MTC
Offer made: 9/24/2020
Offer accepted: 9/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/10/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: UNK
Closing: 11/19/2020
Deed recorded: 11/19/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/2/20
Points in account: 12/7/20

Done, with a caveat.  It looks like my points are not what the contract said it would be for 2020.  The contract said 100 points for 2020 (100 bankable) which is full points for 2020 and beyond. Instead I only received 93 for 2020 (43 banked from 2019, 50 for 2020).  I'm less upset about the missing 7 points than I am about the fact that only half the points were bankable.


----------



## bubblefactory

Stargazer65 said:


> Done, with a caveat.  It looks like my points are not what the contract said it would be for 2020.  The contract said 100 points for 2020 (100 bankable) which is full points for 2020 and beyond. Instead I only received 93 for 2020 (43 banked from 2019, 50 for 2020).  I'm less upset about the missing 7 points than I am about the fact that only half the points were bankable.



I would be seeking compensation from MTC for the un bankable points, I believe $20 per point is standard - they should have checked the  points statement on closing.


----------



## Ginamarie

Update:

Home: AKL
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/18/2020
Offer accepted: 11/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/27/2020
Closing docs received: 12/7/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Cupcake232

bubblefactory said:


> I would be seeking compensation from MTC for the un bankable points, I believe $20 per point is standard - they should have checked the  points statement on closing.


Is this the standard procedure? I also had a contract that was supposed to have 150 points to use by 1/31/21. My points loaded yesterday and there were only 60. I’m missing 90 points. I was going to do my closing time post now that I have my points but was first trying to figure out how to fix this. I reached out To my broker and he said he would look into it today but hasn’t gotten back to me yet.


----------



## bubblefactory

Cupcake232 said:


> Is this the standard procedure? I also had a contract that was supposed to have 150 points to use by 1/31/21. My points loaded yesterday and there were only 60. I’m missing 90 points. I was going to do my closing time post now that I have my points but was first trying to figure out how to fix this. I reached out To my broker and he said he would look into it today but hasn’t gotten back to me yet.



It was in my contract that the seller would be liable if the points weren't as stated. So I'm thinking your seller is liable and your broker should have  checked the statement on closing. 

_9. SPECIAL CLAUSES: Seller to bank 2020 points prior to closing. This contract contains and transfers x banked points from the 2019 allocation, xxx (banked) points from the 2020 allocation, xxx points from 2021 and all points from closing forward. UNDER PENALTY OF LAW, SELLER CONFIRMS STATED POINTS ARE ACCURATE AND AGREES NO CHANGES WILL BE MADE TO POINTS AS REFERENCED WITHIN THIS PARAGRAPH WITHOUT WRITTEN ACKNOWLEDGEMENT AND AGREEMENT BY BOTH PARTIES. Seller agrees to provide points statement to closing agent at time of closing for verification. Seller agrees to pay buyer $20.00 US dollars per point should any points be used or status changed (banked, borrowed, holding, or any other undisclosed status) prior to the final completion of ownership transfer within the DVC system. Both parties agree to hold harmless DVC by Resale, Broker and agents for discrepancies, inaccuracies or misrepresentations. If either party fails or breaches any of the terms or conditions of this agreement, said party is hereby liable for any claims or cause of action arising out of this paragraph. _


----------



## Stargazer65

Cupcake232 said:


> I’m missing 90 points.



Ouch...that's a big shortfall.



bubblefactory said:


> Seller agrees to pay buyer $20.00 US dollars per point should any points be used


Mine only specifies $15/point for any missing points. Which in one sense is only 7 missing (105 dollars).  But the bankable points discrepancy bothers me (banked 2019 points vs 2020 points).  That to me is a big deal because I paid full 2020 dues because the advertisement and purchase agreement reflected full 2020 points that were all bankable. I would have only agreed to half the dues if I had known. I figured on banking the whole amount.  I called Mason, awaiting a return phone call.


----------



## Cupcake232

Stargazer65 said:


> Ouch...that's a big shortfall.
> 
> 
> Mine only specifies $15/point for any missing points. Which in one sense is only 7 missing (105 dollars).  But the bankable points discrepancy bothers me (banked 2019 points vs 2020 points).  That to me is a big deal because I paid full 2020 dues because the advertisement and purchase agreement reflected full 2020 points that were all bankable. I would have only agreed to half the dues if I had known. I figured on banking the whole amount.  I called Mason, awaiting a return phone call.


I did look at my contract and it states seller will pay $20/ point for any missing points from the contract. The real question is, how do we pursue that? What of the seller won’t pay up?


----------



## bubblefactory

Stargazer65 said:


> Ouch...that's a big shortfall.
> 
> 
> Mine only specifies $15/point for any missing points. Which in one sense is only 7 missing (105 dollars).  But the bankable points discrepancy bothers me (banked 2019 points vs 2020 points).  That to me is a big deal because I paid full 2020 dues because the advertisement and purchase agreement reflected full 2020 points that were all bankable. I would have only agreed to half the dues if I had known. I figured on banking the whole amount.  I called Mason, awaiting a return phone call.



I would say you are missing 50 points, those 2019 points could expire before you plan to travel.


----------



## Cupcake232

Home: BWV
Broker: ****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/14/20
Offer accepted: 10/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/4/2020
Closing docs received:11/16/2020
Closing docs returned:11/17/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:11/24/2020
Closing:11/24/2020
Deed recorded:11/30/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/4/2020
Points in account: 12/6/2020

Ended up short 90 points for 2020. Here’s hoping this can be rectified.


----------



## Carrie932

bubblefactory said:


> It was in my contract that the seller would be liable if the points weren't as stated. So I'm thinking your seller is liable and your broker should have  checked the statement on closing.
> 
> _9. SPECIAL CLAUSES: Seller to bank 2020 points prior to closing. This contract contains and transfers x banked points from the 2019 allocation, xxx (banked) points from the 2020 allocation, xxx points from 2021 and all points from closing forward. UNDER PENALTY OF LAW, SELLER CONFIRMS STATED POINTS ARE ACCURATE AND AGREES NO CHANGES WILL BE MADE TO POINTS AS REFERENCED WITHIN THIS PARAGRAPH WITHOUT WRITTEN ACKNOWLEDGEMENT AND AGREEMENT BY BOTH PARTIES. Seller agrees to provide points statement to closing agent at time of closing for verification. Seller agrees to pay buyer $20.00 US dollars per point should any points be used or status changed (banked, borrowed, holding, or any other undisclosed status) prior to the final completion of ownership transfer within the DVC system. Both parties agree to hold harmless DVC by Resale, Broker and agents for discrepancies, inaccuracies or misrepresentations. If either party fails or breaches any of the terms or conditions of this agreement, said party is hereby liable for any claims or cause of action arising out of this paragraph. _



Do you contact the title company or broker or both in this scenario? Ours weren’t as advertised    Once they were loaded...


----------



## Cupcake232

Carrie932 said:


> Do you contact the title company or broker or both in this scenario? Ours weren’t as advertised    Once they were loaded...


I contacted both, however, haven’t heard back yet. I emailed. Tomorrow I will make a call or two if I don’t hear back from them.


----------



## Carrie932

Cupcake232 said:


> I contacted both, however, haven’t heard back yet. I emailed. Tomorrow I will make a call or two if I don’t hear back from them.


Where did you find the clause about compensation? We used fidelity and Mason title and are having a hard time finding it in our paperwork?


----------



## Sandisw

Cupcake232 said:


> I did look at my contract and it states seller will pay $20/ point for any missing points from the contract. The real question is, how do we pursue that? What of the seller won’t pay up?



Some title companies are holding back funds until points are verified. The contract I bought this summer did that and the seller couldn’t get their funds until I verified it.

So, the title company I think would be responsible for making sure that you get your money.


----------



## Cupcake232

Carrie932 said:


> Where did you find the clause about compensation? We used fidelity and Mason title and are having a hard time finding it in our paperwork?


It was in my contract that I signed after my offer was accepted, not in my closing documents. Hopefully yours has it as well!


----------



## Carrie932

Cupcake232 said:


> It was in my contract that I signed after my offer was accepted, not in my closing documents. Hopefully yours has it as well!


We don’t see it in our contract but we just sent an email as well...fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## Cupcake232

Carrie932 said:


> We don’t see it in our contract but we just sent an email as well...fingers crossed for us both!


I wish I had asked when the estoppel was received, however, hindsight is always 20/20. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Cupcake232

Sandisw said:


> Some title companies are holding back funds until points are verified. The contract I bought this summer did that and the seller couldn’t get their funds until I verified it.
> 
> So, the title company I think would be responsible for making sure that you get your money.


Thank you! That does help me feel a little better. I hope Mason Title did just that!


----------



## Stargazer65

Sandisw said:


> Some title companies are holding back funds until points are verified. The contract I bought this summer did that and the seller couldn’t get their funds until I verified it.
> 
> So, the title company I think would be responsible for making sure that you get your money.


So this interesting, three of us got stiffed on points all about the same time. Is this common?


Cupcake232 said:


> I contacted both, however, haven’t heard back yet. I emailed. Tomorrow I will make a call or two if I don’t hear back from them.





Carrie932 said:


> Where did you find the clause about compensation? We used fidelity and Mason title and are having a hard time finding it in our paperwork?


I sent my email to both my sales rep and Mason this morning, I'll report on what happens next.


----------



## Carrie932

Stargazer65 said:


> So this interesting, three of us got stiffed on points all about the same time. Is this common?
> 
> 
> I sent my email to both my sales rep and Mason this morning, I'll report on what happens next.


I didn’t think it was common but who knows! 

I wouldn’t necessarily say we got stiffed but definitely did not get what we were told...we were told we’d get 4-banked 2019 points and 38-2020 points and the regular 50 points from 2021 on...what we got was 8-2020 points and we show 84 points for 2021 so someone already banked the points and they were incorrect on having 2019 banked points.

We are planning a quick May trip in 2021 and now we can only borrow 25 to go, which along with the 8 we have leaves us short for what we really wanted to do...not the end of the world but certainly irritating and worth reaching out to the broker/title company!


----------



## Cupcake232

Stargazer65 said:


> So this interesting, three of us got stiffed on points all about the same time. Is this common?
> 
> 
> I sent my email to both my sales rep and Mason this morning, I'll report on what happens next.


Yes! 90 points on mine isn’t small. I just don’t know how far you take it if the title company doesn’t help.  Here’s hoping we all hear something today.


----------



## Stargazer65

Stargazer65 said:


> Home: BRV
> Broker: https://dvcsales.com/
> Title Company: MTC
> Offer made: 9/24/2020
> Offer accepted: 9/24/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 9/25/2020
> Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
> Closing docs received:11/10/2020
> Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: UNK
> Closing: 11/19/2020
> Deed recorded: 11/19/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: 12/2/20
> Points in account: 12/7/20
> 
> Done, with a caveat.  It looks like my points are not what the contract said it would be for 2020.  The contract said 100 points for 2020 (100 bankable) which is full points for 2020 and beyond. Instead I only received 93 for 2020 (43 banked from 2019, 50 for 2020).  I'm less upset about the missing 7 points than I am about the fact that only half the points were bankable.



Update to my situation:  I was contacted multiple times now by the broker.  They were mortified by what happened.  They and the seller were very apologetic and worked to make good. Apparently the seller had multiple contracts at BRV and was confused what points were what.  The seller directly compensated me with cash via PayPal, which the broker helped facilitate.  The broker also offered me a weekend at Vero Beach at my leisure.  So consider me a happy customer, even with the mishap.  I would gladly do business with all of them again.


----------



## Raemama

Stargazer65 said:


> I would gladly do business with all of them again.


Thank you for coming back and updating us. So glad they’re working to make it all right.


----------



## LucieR

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: www.DVCstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 9/19/2020
Offer accepted: 9/19/2020 
Sent to ROFR: 9/24/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020 (36 days)
Closing docs received: 11/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020 (12 days)
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 11/16/2020 
Deed recorded: 11/18/2020 (6 days) 
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/01/2020 (13 days) 
Points in account: 12/08/2020 (7 days) 

That’s it! Done! I confess, I called about the points when I realised the 2 bedrooms were selling out for the dates we wanted and things became urgent. The Lady at MS was lovely! 

75 days total. X


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Title
Offer made: 08/15/2020
Offer accepted: 08/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/17/2020
Closing docs received: 09/25
Closing docs returned (and funds paid): 10/08
Seller returned closing docs: 11/02
Closing: 11/03
Deed recorded: 11/04
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/18
Points in account: 12/07


----------



## Cupcake232

Stargazer65 said:


> Update to my situation:  I was contacted multiple times now by the broker.  They were mortified by what happened.  They and the seller were very apologetic and worked to make good. Apparently the seller had multiple contracts at BRV and was confused what points were what.  The seller directly compensated me with cash via PayPal, which the broker helped facilitate.  The broker also offered me a weekend at Vero Beach at my leisure.  So consider me a happy customer, even with the mishap.  I would gladly do business with all of them again.


Good for you! I’m still waiting to hear back from my broker and or the title company. I’m getting a little frustrated with the lack of communication. I’ve emailed and called with no response...


----------



## zummi525

So hopefully this isnt a strange question this is our first purchase  
we got our closing documents yesterday and at the top of one of the papers it says closing date 1/25/2021. Does that mean we dont get our papers until then?

I know its not that long to go honestly BUT we are so excited so we want to get them ASAP to start playing around in the site


Thanks so much for all the things i have learned on the boards!


----------



## Carrie932

zummi525 said:


> So hopefully this isnt a strange question this is our first purchase
> we got our closing documents yesterday and at the top of one of the papers it says closing date 1/25/2021. Does that mean we dont get our papers until then?
> 
> I know its not that long to go honestly BUT we are so excited so we want to get them ASAP to start playing around in the site
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all the things i have learned on the boards!


Nope! I asked similar, ours came about a month before the proposed closing date... I think they give a big buffer… It could take up until that day but most likely will happen before then!


----------



## Stargazer65

zummi525 said:


> So hopefully this isnt a strange question this is our first purchase
> we got our closing documents yesterday and at the top of one of the papers it says closing date 1/25/2021. Does that mean we dont get our papers until then?
> 
> I know its not that long to go honestly BUT we are so excited so we want to get them ASAP to start playing around in the site
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all the things i have learned on the boards!


Not necessarily, usually they close as soon as they have both party's documents and the money.


----------



## zummi525

thank you guys for your quick response!!!


----------



## Stargazer65

zummi525 said:


> So hopefully this isnt a strange question this is our first purchase


What a strange question, nobody asks questions about closing times here in the closing times thread, you must be a weirdo!


----------



## DonnerB

DonnerB said:


> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 10/22/2020
> Offer accepted: 10/23//2020
> Sent to ROFR: 10/25/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/11/2020
> Closing docs received: 11/19/2020
> Closing docs returned: 11/23/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: ? - I haven't heard from my broker yet; just noticed the deed recorded on the comptroller site today
> Deed recorded: 11/30/2020
> Contract Showing on Membership: ?
> Points in account: ?
> 
> This is my second contract; broker told me to expect Disney to load points into my membership 10-14 days after the deed is recorded!


Got the email today (12/9/20) from Member Admin that the contract has been added to my membership!


----------



## MouseFiend

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: MTC
Offer made: 11/6/2020
Offer accepted: 11/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/9/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/16/2020
Closing docs received:11/30/2020*
Closing docs returned: 12/6/2020
Seller returned closing docs: signed 11/25/20
Closing: 12/18/20
Deed recorded: 12/21/20
Membership Number Received:
Points in account:

*Closing docs originally received 11/25/20 but title company forgot loan documents. New packet received 11/30.

One step closer! Now the really painful wait begins...we’re so close!


----------



## mattywisco

Update!  Account created - so there goes my afternoon -- so fun looking at availability currently..

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/3/20
Offer accepted: 10/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/5/20
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received:11/11/2020
Closing docs returned:11/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:12/1/2020
Closing:12/2/2020
Deed recorded:12/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/9/2020
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

Updated: Didn't receive word from title co or broker that this closed, but saw the deed recorded (for Hilton Head, look here: http://rodweb.bcgov.net/searchng/ ).  I messaged them on 11/26, and I finally heard back from the Title Co on 12/2 that it had closed and they had sent over the title to Disney.  I'm not sure if that means it closed on 12/2 or earlier.  The broker never communicated back again, either, and I confess giving all the issues I've had on this contract, I'm glad it's almost done and behind me.  Today, the contract appeared in my account, so now I'm just waiting for points to load!

Home: Hilton Head Island Resort (HHI)
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made:  9/17/2020
Offer accepted:  9/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/21/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/6/2020 (46 days)
Closing docs received: 11/10/2020 (4 days)
Closing docs returned:  11/10/2020 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/20/2020 (10 days)  -- seller didn't want to pay MFs despite it being in the contract, so there was back and forth before this was finally closed out.
Closing: ?? Title Co informed me on 12/2/2020 that this was closed out (12 days)
Deed recorded:  11/25/2020 (5 days from seller returning docs)
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/9/2020 (7 days)
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 83 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 50 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 26 days
Closing to Points in Account: 7 days and counting...


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)
SSR Small Resale #2 - 90 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, September to December)

In progress:
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 83 days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21, passed 11/6, closing docs received 11/10, seller issue resolved 11/20, deed recorded 11/25)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 80 total days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed ROFR 10/29, closing docs received 11/24, deed recorded 12/1, closed 12/2)


----------



## bp2412

Points loaded so thought I would finally add to this thread...

Home: Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR)
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com 
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 9/28/2020
Offer accepted: 9/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/6/2020 
Closing docs received: 11/9/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/9/2020 
Seller returned closing docs: 11/10/2020
Closing: 11/18/2020
Deed recorded: 11/19/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/1/2020
Points in account: 12/9/2020

First contract and excited to be finished and faster than we expected!


----------



## Winston Wolf

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 10/5/2020
Offer Accepted: 10/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/3/2020
Closing Docs received: 11/18/2020
Closing Docs returned: 11/30/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 11/23/2020
Closed: 12/1/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/3/2020
New Membership account: 12/9/2020
Points in account:


----------



## Carrie932

Cupcake232 said:


> Good for you! I’m still waiting to hear back from my broker and or the title company. I’m getting a little frustrated with the lack of communication. I’ve emailed and called with no response...


Have you heard back yet? We haven’t...hubby planning to call today


----------



## Carrie932

Carrie932 said:


> Have you heard back yet? We haven’t...hubby planning to call today


As I posted this my husband came down and said they replied and are “looking into it”


----------



## Brittni Bouse

Home: PVB
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Company
Offer made: 9/26/20
Offer accepted: 9/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/29/20
Passed ROFR: 11/2/2020
Closing docs received: 11/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/17/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/23/2020
Closing: 12/2/2020
Deed recorded: 12/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/10/2020
Points in account:

Quote Reply


----------



## Trinity524

Trinity524 said:


> Moving over to the Closing boards.
> 
> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: ??
> Offer made: 11/12/2020
> Offer accepted: 11/13/2020
> Sent to ROFR:11/14/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/24/2020 (11 days)
> Estoppel:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



My broker just told me that they haven't received the Estoppel yet, and my closing date is set for 1/21.  That seems off for it taking 11 days to pass ROFR, and now waiting two months to close. Is this normal?


----------



## Carrie932

Trinity524 said:


> My broker just told me that they haven't received the Estoppel yet, and my closing date is set for 1/21.  That seems off for it taking 11 days to pass ROFR, and now waiting two months to close. Is this normal?


That is a close BY date...we closed around a month before the date we were originally quoted!


----------



## bubblefactory

UPDATE :  All set, the new member number appeared on my login earlier and I had to call to ask for my DD to be named as a Ms not a Mr on the profile. While I was on the call the CM very kindly chased the points up and loaded them  

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www.DVCbyResale.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 10/11/2020
Offer accepted: 10/11/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/15/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received: 11/19/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/19/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 11/30/2020
Closing: 12/01/2020
Deed recorded: 12/02/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/10/2020
Points in account: 12/10/2020


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

I think we're almost there! Just returned our closing docs (had to pay 2021 dues because it's getting close to January I guess).  Hopefully the seller acts quickly and we can close!

Question: I want to make sure that our new contract will be added to our existing membership.  I sent the title company agent my membership number (she asked for it) and copies of our previous deed to be safe.  Is that good enough?  So long as they spell our names the same way it should be fine, right?  The one thing I'm worried about is that the new contract says we are "vested as a married couple as tenants by the entirety" but that wording is different than what we have in our previous deed that were purchased direct.  Does that matter?!  I think I'm getting paranoid but I just really don't want to deal with different membership accounts!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 11/3/2020
Offer Accepted: 11/3/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/5/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/12/2020
Closing Docs received: 12/8/2020
Closing Docs returned: 12/10/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 
Closed: 
Deed Recorded: 
New Membership account: 
Points in account: 

So happy to finally be on the closing thread!  Woohoo!


----------



## Raemama

DH and I are very excited! The title company said we couldn’t close until 12/16 because Disney isn’t allowing closings until then... has anyone heard that before? Sometimes it seems information is lacking in this process, and it makes me feel less confident about this undertaking. 

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 10/27/2020
Offer Accepted: 10/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/07/2020
Closing Docs received: 11/30/2020
Closing Docs returned: 12/01/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 12/07/2020
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorana

I CAN NOW SEE MY BEAUTIFUL, BEAUTIFUL CONTRACTS ON MY ACCOUNT!!!!
I was so hoping they'd make a mistake and put the contracts in as Sep UY, lol.  But, hey, now I get to see what it looks like when you have multiple UYs!  Completely freaked me out at first because my login defaults to Oct UY now, and so the point totals were all wrong.  I wish they had an option to select your default membership that appears on the home page!

Now the long wait for points to get into my account...

Home: Villas at Disney's Grand Californian (VGC)
_This is actually two small contracts (one 35pts, the other 27pts), but they are being closed together._
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made:  9/20/2020
Offer accepted:  9/21/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/23/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/25/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020 (34 days)
Closing docs received: 11/24/2020 (26 days)
Closing docs returned:  11/24/2020 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/30/2020 (6 days)
Closing: 12/2/2020 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 12/1/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/10/2020 (8 days)
Points in account:

TIME TOTAL: 81 days and counting...
offer to ROFR: 39 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 34 days
Closing to Points in Account: 8 days and counting...


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)
SSR Small Resale #2 - 90 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, September to December)

In progress:
HHI Small Resale - www.*******.com / Hayes Title - 84 days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/17, sent to ROFR 9/21, passed 11/6, closing docs received 11/10, seller issue resolved 11/20, deed recorded 11/25)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 81 total days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed ROFR 10/29, closing docs received 11/24, deed recorded 12/1, closed 12/2)


----------



## My3kids1989

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer Made: 11/10/20
Offer Accepted: 11/11/20
Sent to ROFR: 11/12/20
Passed ROFR: 11/25/20
Closing Docs received: 12/10/20
Closing Docs returned: 12/10/20
Closing Docs/payment filed: 
Closed: 
Deed Recorded: 
New Membership account: 
Points in account:

Received docs today and returned them today! I’m so happy! Must have passed estoppel! I’m hopeful that the point will be loaded quickly and I can give points to my family to go with over New Years!
ETA:
I used Usps for funds and they are 2 days late, so annoyed.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Definitely check with your title company. Wording is tricky and can vary state by state. My Aunt is a seasoned escrow officer and I had her look over our docs and she pointed out some errors that our title company had overlooked and needed correcting.



Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> I think we're almost there! Just returned our closing docs (had to pay 2021 dues because it's getting close to January I guess).  Hopefully the seller acts quickly and we can close!
> 
> Question: I want to make sure that our new contract will be added to our existing membership.  I sent the title company agent my membership number (she asked for it) and copies of our previous deed to be safe.  Is that good enough?  So long as they spell our names the same way it should be fine, right?  The one thing I'm worried about is that the new contract says we are "vested as a married couple as tenants by the entirety" but that wording is different than what we have in our previous deed that were purchased direct.  Does that matter?!  I think I'm getting paranoid but I just really don't want to deal with different membership accounts!


----------



## Cupcake232

Carrie932 said:


> As I posted this my husband came down and said they replied and are “looking into it”


That’s the same thing I was told. That they are actively looking into it. It’s been a week since I contacted them. I’d really just like an answer.


----------



## Carrie932

Cupcake232 said:


> That’s the same thing I was told. That they are actively looking into it. It’s been a week since I contacted them. I’d really just like an answer.


He was told they don’t see anything wrong on their end and they think maybe it was Disneys mistake and will get back to us...


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Definitely check with your title company. Wording is tricky and can vary state by state. My Aunt is a seasoned escrow officer and I had her look over our docs and she pointed out some errors that our title company had overlooked and needed correcting.


Thanks, I checked with them and they said it would be fine. I guess I'll just have to trust them since I don't have an escrow officer aunt!


----------



## E2ME2

Finally Loaded - 93 Days Total:

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: FATC
Offer made: 9/9/2020
Offer accepted: 9/9/2020
Sent to ROFR: 9/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020
Closing docs received:11/05/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/05/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/11/2020
Closing: 11/12/2020
Deed recorded: 11/12/2020 - _Awaiting Correction -11/30/2020_ 12/04/2020
Contract Showing on Membership:12/04/2020
Points in account:*12/11/2020*

& I'm DONE --- for this year 
I added on 255 points thanks to COVID-Prices, but it took most of the year to get through both contracts.
I now have 505 Total, 250-Direct & 255-Resale, at a Cost-Averaged-Price of about $101/Point.
Would still consider a small AKL contract, and maybe a few more BCV points, if 2021 prices see their normal January Dip!


----------



## kerrylacherry

FINALLY DONE!!! 110 days for my first contract (which may soon be joined by a direct contract). Resale was a lesson in patience that I did not care to learn! I was a little worried about the points loading correctly, but it was all good, double points are all there so now it's time to start booking some trips!!



Home Resort:  BWV
Broker:  www.dvcstore.com 
Title Company:  Mason Title
Offer made:  8/24/2020
Offer accepted:  8/25/2020
Signed contract docs:  8/25/2020
Seller signed contract docs:  9/4/2020
Sent to ROFR:  9/4/2020
ROFR answer:  10/19/2020 PASSED
Estoppel Received:  10/21/2020
Closing docs received:  10/27/2020
Closing docs returned:  10/27/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:  11/13/2020
Balance paid: 11/13/2020
Closing:  11/16/2020
Deed recorded:  11/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership (new membership):  11/28/2020
Points in account: 12/11/2020  

Days in ROFR: 46 days
Passing ROFR to Closing: 29 days
Closing to New Account Set-up: 13 days
New Account to Points loading: 14 days
Offer to Points: 110 days total


----------



## Raemama

Raemama said:


> DH and I are very excited! *The title company said we couldn’t close until 12/16 because Disney isn’t allowing closings until then... has anyone heard that before?* Sometimes it seems information is lacking in this process, and it makes me feel less confident about this undertaking.


After I inquired, the title company wrote back with, “Disney just finished their annual DVC meeting, which finalizes the 2021 dues so during that time they do not allow ownership transfers.   We will resume closings again next week.”


----------



## Cupcake232

Carrie932 said:


> He was told they don’t see anything wrong on their end and they think maybe it was Disneys mistake and will get back to us...


I reached out again today. I’ll keep you posted!


----------



## Ginamarie

2nd Update:

Home: AKL
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/18/2020
Offer accepted: 11/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/27/2020
Closing docs received: 12/7/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/2020
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 


Spoke to Mason and they said I'm anticipated to close early next week because of the backlog from Disney halting closings for a week or so.  I can't wait!


----------



## MinnieMe2669

Finally have a closing date...........

Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow Services, Inc.
Offer made: 10/01/2020
Offer accepted: 10/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/05/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/03/2020
Closing docs received: 11/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/18/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: ??, but they did the same week I did
Closing: 12/17/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/18/2020
Contract showing on Membership: TBA
Points in account: TBA

Total days from offer to points showing up in my account: TBD


----------



## ValW

Finally done with this one.  Three to go....

Home: BWV
Broker: Www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 9/26/2020
Offer accepted: 9/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received: 11/12/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/12/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 11/19/2020
Closing: 11/24/2020
Deed recorded: 11/25/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/4/2020 (New member #)
Points in account: 12/16/2020


82 Days total.


----------



## mattywisco

Update  -- Points in Account!!

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 10/3/20
Offer accepted: 10/4/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/5/20
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received:11/11/2020
Closing docs returned:11/12/2020
Sellers closing docs returned:12/1/2020
Closing:12/2/2020
Deed recorded:12/3/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/9/2020
Points in account: 12/18/2020  -- 76 days from offer made to points in account.. a little stressful, but worth it.


----------



## Raemama

A little update—we closed! I can only assume that the deed will be recorded on Monday. You better believe I’ll be stalking that Orange County comptroller site. One. Step. Closer. 

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 10/27/2020
Offer Accepted: 10/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/07/2020
Closing Docs received: 11/30/2020
Closing Docs returned: 12/01/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 12/07/2020
Closed: 12/18/2020
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## Winston Wolf

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 10/5/2020
Offer Accepted: 10/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/8/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/3/2020
Closing Docs received: 11/18/2020
Closing Docs returned: 11/30/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 11/23/2020
Closed: 12/1/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/3/2020
New Membership account: 12/9/2020
Points in account: 12/15/2020

70 days start to finish.


----------



## Lorana

Updated: Points in my account!!  This is finally closed out, after 94 stressful days.

Note: Didn't receive word from title co or broker that this closed, but saw the deed recorded (for Hilton Head, look here: http://rodweb.bcgov.net/searchng/ ).  I messaged them on 11/26, and I finally heard back from the Title Co on 12/2 that it had closed and they had sent over the title to Disney.  I'm not sure if that means it closed on 12/2 or earlier.  The broker never communicated back again, either, and I confess giving all the issues I've had on this contract, I'm glad it's almost done and behind me.  Today, the contract appeared in my account, so now I'm just waiting for points to load!

Home: Hilton Head Island Resort (HHI)
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made:  9/17/2020
Offer accepted:  9/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/21/2020 (4 days)
Passed ROFR: 11/6/2020 (46 days)
Closing docs received: 11/10/2020 (4 days)
Closing docs returned:  11/10/2020 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/20/2020 (10 days)  -- seller didn't want to pay MFs despite it being in the contract, so there was back and forth before this was finally closed out.
Closing: ?? Title Co informed me on 12/2/2020 that this was closed out (12 days)
Deed recorded:  11/25/2020 (5 days from seller returning docs)
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/9/2020 (7 days)
Points in account:  12/18/2020 (11 days)

TIME TOTAL: 94 days
offer to ROFR: 50 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 26 days
Closing to Points in Account: 18 days


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)
SSR Small Resale #2 - 90 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, September to December)
HHI Small Resale - 94 days - www.*******.com / Hayes Title (Covid, September to December)

In progress:
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - www.FidelityResales.com / First American - 80 total days so far, waiting for account to appear (offer made 9/20, sent to ROFR 9/25, passed ROFR 10/29, closing docs received 11/24, deed recorded 12/1, closed 12/2)


----------



## Lorana

I HAVE MY POINTS AT LAST!!  Now I am really, truly, officially a VGC owner!

Home: Villas at Disney's Grand Californian (VGC)
_This is actually two small contracts (one 35pts, the other 27pts), but they are being closed together._
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made:  9/20/2020
Offer accepted:  9/21/2020
Offer contract received and sent in with deposit: 09/23/2020
Seller returned offer contract: 09/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 09/25/2020 (5 days)
Passed ROFR: 10/29/2020 (34 days)
Closing docs received: 11/24/2020 (26 days)
Closing docs returned:  11/24/2020 (0 days)
Seller returned closing docs: 11/30/2020 (6 days)
Closing: 12/2/2020 (2 days)
Deed recorded: 12/1/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/10/2020 (8 days)
Points in account:  12/18/2020 (8 days)

TIME TOTAL: 89 days
offer to ROFR: 39 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 34 days
Closing to Points in Account: 16 days


******
Here is my experience so far, as I’ve done numerous mostly small contracts:

Closed Contracts (offer to points in account):

BRV Resale - 43 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason
AKL Resale #1 - 49 days - www.DVCbyResale.com / Mason
AKL Resale #2 - 40 days - www.DVCStore.com / Mason
AKL Resale #3 - 80 days - www.DVCResaleMarket.com / Magic Vacation Title (start of Covid, Feb-May)
CCV Resale #1 - 91 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, end-May to end-August)
SSR Resale #1 - 120 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, May to September)
CCV Resale #2 - 86 days - www.*************.com / TRCS (Covid, July to October)
CCV Small Resale #3 - 87 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, July to October)
SSR Small Resale #2 - 90 days - www.FidelityResales.com / Mason (Covid, September to December)
HHI Small Resale - 94 days - www.*******.com / Hayes Title (Covid, September to December)
VGC Small Resale #1 & #2 - 89 days - www.FidelityResales.com / First American (Covid, September to December)

In progress:
I HAVE NOTHING IN PROGRESS, WHATEVER AM I GOING TO DO WITH MYSELF?!?!


----------



## LadybugsMum

Lorana said:


> In progress:
> I HAVE NOTHING IN PROGRESS, WHATEVER AM I GOING TO DO WITH MYSELF?!?!


I was going to say save a lot of money, but you have dues to pay and trips to plan.

How many points do you have now?


----------



## Lorana

LadybugsMum said:


> I was going to say save a lot of money, but you have dues to pay and trips to plan.
> 
> How many points do you have now?


I definitely need to save money since I’ve spent it all on DVC this year. AND I just got my 2021 dues bill and...ouch!

I’m at 1651 now!  Which is just crazy in some ways, but we do have big trips planned over the next ~5 years.


----------



## Cabius

Home: PVB
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 10/16/2020
Offer accepted: 10/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/4/2020 (19 days)
Closing docs received: 12/2/2020 (28 days)
Closing docs returned: 12/2/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 12/15/2020 (13 days)
Closing: 12/16/2020 (assumed - my contact went out on holiday without telling me we'd closed, so I didn't find until I saw the deed recorded)
Deed recorded: 12/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

And now comes the long wait...

A 200-point add-on contract, having purchased 100 points direct earlier in October.


----------



## Ginamarie

3red Update (one step closer):

Home: AKL
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/18/2020
Offer accepted: 11/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/27/2020
Closing docs received: 12/7/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/2020
Closing: 12/21/20
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


I'm doing a happy dance here!


----------



## kelsey2020

Ginamarie said:


> 3red Update (one step closer):
> 
> Home: AKL
> Broker: dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 11/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 11/18/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 11/20/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/27/2020
> Closing docs received: 12/7/2020
> Closing docs returned: 12/7/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/2020
> Closing: 12/21/20
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> I'm doing a happy dance here!



Congrats! I think this is one of the fastest contracts I've seen - Offer to Close in about 33 days?! That's amazing!


----------



## JavaDuck

Update

home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 9/22/20
Offer accepted: 9/22/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/30/20
Passed ROFR: 11/9/20
Estoppel Received: 11/25/20
Closing docs received: 12/2/20
Closing docs returned: 12/2/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 12/16/20
Closing: 12/21/20
Deed recorded: 12/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Disdad77

Home: BLT
Broker: **********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/13/2020
Offer accepted: 11/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/25/2020
Closing docs received: 12/03/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/04/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/2020
Closing: 12/18/20
Deed recorded:12/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 


Just waiting on Contract and points so I can book vacation.  I know my process was fast, but still impatient as I want to book


----------



## Raemama

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 10/27/2020
Offer Accepted: 10/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/07/2020
Closing Docs received: 11/30/2020
Closing Docs returned: 12/01/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 12/07/2020
Closed: 12/18/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/21/2020
New Membership account:
Points in account:

We’re getting there! We’re new DVC owners, so how do we get an account? That’s kind of a grey area for my brain for some reason.


----------



## MouseFiend

Raemama said:


> Home: BWV
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 10/27/2020
> Offer Accepted: 10/27/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 10/30/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/07/2020
> Closing Docs received: 11/30/2020
> Closing Docs returned: 12/01/2020
> Seller Closing Docs Returned: 12/07/2020
> Closed: 12/18/2020
> Deed Recorded: 12/21/2020
> New Membership account:
> Points in account:
> 
> We’re getting there! We’re new DVC owners, so how do we get an account? That’s kind of a grey area for my brain for some reason.



We are new owners who just closed as well. Our broker said we would get two emails; one with an activation code and one with our membership number in 2-5 weeks. I’m guessing once we have those, we can sign up for an account on the dvc website.


----------



## zummi525

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvresale.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 11/6/2020
Offer Accepted: 11/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/23/2020
Closing Docs received:12/07/2020
Closing Docs returned: 12/11/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed: 12/21/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/23/2020
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## Trinity524

Ginamarie said:


> 3red Update (one step closer):
> 
> Home: AKL
> Broker: dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 11/18/2020
> Offer accepted: 11/18/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 11/20/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/27/2020
> Closing docs received: 12/7/2020
> Closing docs returned: 12/7/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/2020
> Closing: 12/21/20
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> I'm doing a happy dance here!



I passed ROFR before you (11/24) and I still haven't gotten my closing docs.  I am now living vicariously through you.


----------



## ValW

50 pt contract.

Home: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc
Offer made: 11/20/2020
Offer accepted: 11/21/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/8/2020
Closing docs received: 12/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

30 days and counting....


----------



## Ginamarie

Trinity524 said:


> I passed ROFR before you (11/24) and I still haven't gotten my closing docs.  I am now living vicariously through you.


Oh no- I hope you get them soon. Maybe check in with the title company? Mason was really on the ball for me.


----------



## Trinity524

Ginamarie said:


> Oh no- I hope you get them soon. Maybe check in with the title company? Mason was really on the ball for me.


They say the are waiting on the Estoppel, and our closing date is set for 1.21.  What a wild time.... 11 days for ROFR and then waiting a month for closing documents. Pray for my sanity!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Trinity524 said:


> They say the are waiting on the Estoppel, and our closing date is set for 1.21.  What a wild time.... 11 days for ROFR and then waiting a month for closing documents. Pray for my sanity!


I went through the same, finally got the closing docs but now the seller hasn't returned theirs....its been over two weeks.


----------



## Ginamarie

Trinity524 said:


> They say the are waiting on the Estoppel, and our closing date is set for 1.21.  What a wild time.... 11 days for ROFR and then waiting a month for closing documents. Pray for my sanity!



Hopefully it comes in today.  I know Disney put a halt on the estoppels and closings while they were updating all the dues, but they're up and running now again.  So many people seem to have closed on Monday/Tuesday- maybe they will make their way through estoppels today before the holidays.  My "official" closing date was in January too, but since all the paperwork went in and out quickly, we closed early.  I think my sellers were kind of anxious to get their money and I know I was anxious for my points.

Some sellers seem to be in no rush!  Although I think part of that may be the difficulty in getting things notorized during COVID.


----------



## Ginamarie

4th Update (one step closer):

Home: AKL
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/18/2020
Offer accepted: 11/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/27/2020
Closing docs received: 12/7/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/7/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/2020
Closing: 12/21/20
Deed recorded: 12/22/20
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


I figured out how to check Orange County Comptroller at like 8 am yesterday and my deed had been filed at like 7:30 am that same morning.  At least it saved me from obsessively logging into the comptroller website looking for my deed.  As a real estate attorney, I read every letter of the deed just in case.  All filed- it's mine- woohoo!  Now I want to find the site where I can try to figure out which building we own an interest of.


----------



## Roxas_XIII

50 point contract; first-time buyer.

Home: AKL
Broker: http://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 09/29/2020
Offer accepted: 10/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/30/2020
Closing docs received: 12/03/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs: unknown (some time between 12/09 and 12/15)
Closing: 12/23/2020
Deed recorded: 12/28/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 01/12/2021 (new membership)
Points in account: 01/19/2021

Total days from offer to points showing up in my account: 119 days


----------



## MinnieMe2669

One step closer......

Home: AUL

Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow Services, Inc.
Offer made: 10/01/2020
Offer accepted: 10/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/05/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/03/2020
Closing docs received: 11/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/18/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: ??, but they did the same week I did
Closing: 12/17/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/18/2020
Contract showing on Membership: 12/29/2020
Points in account: TBA

Total days from offer to points showing up in my account: TBD


----------



## Cabius

MinnieMe2669 said:


> Deed Recorded: 12/18/2020
> Contract showing on Membership: 12/29/2020



Ahh! My deed was recorded that same day; hopefully I'll get the contract on membership soon. I'm itching to book my summer trip w/ these add-on points!


----------



## zummi525

i feel you we were told ours closed on 12/22 and we have not heard any updates yet and i have regularly checked the orange county website


----------



## Cabius

A 200-point add-on contract, having purchased 100 points direct earlier in October.

Home: PVB
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 10/16/2020
Offer accepted: 10/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/4/2020 (19 days)
Closing docs received: 12/2/2020 (28 days)
Closing docs returned: 12/2/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 12/15/2020 (13 days)
Closing: 12/16/2020 (assumed - my contact went out on holiday without telling me we'd closed, so I didn't find until I saw the deed recorded)
Deed recorded: 12/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/30/2020
Points in account:

And now I think I may call MS as I'd really like to book my summer trip ASAP!


----------



## MouseFiend

New member here! We closed on 12/18 and I’m waiting (impatiently) for the magical email with our membership number and access code. Our broker said it could take 2-5 weeks . Did a quick search here and found some people had luck calling MS to get their info; any new resale owners tried recently? Figured I’d ask here first before waiting on hold 30+ mins.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

MouseFiend said:


> New member here! We closed on 12/18 and I’m waiting (impatiently) for the magical email with our membership number and access code. Our broker said it could take 2-5 weeks . Did a quick search here and found some people had luck calling MS to get their info; any new resale owners tried recently? Figured I’d ask here first before waiting on hold 30+ mins.


Nice!  Welcome Home!  .  What resort?  I'm assuming your deed posted?  I think most people who called already had the membership email piece and were calling MS to get them to load the points after giving them a few days for good measure . They usually are most sympathetic if you have a trip you're trying to book, etc.  We closed on 12/21 so am feeling your impatience .  The holidays don't help I'm sure with the timeline.  Hoping you get your email tomorrow (or it will probably be Monday or later if not). Sending pixie dust your way!


----------



## MouseFiend

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Nice!  Welcome Home!  .  What resort?  I'm assuming your deed posted?  I think most people who called already had the membership email piece and were calling MS to get them to load the points after giving them a few days for good measure . They usually are most sympathetic if you have a trip you're trying to book, etc.  We closed on 12/21 so am feeling your impatience .  The holidays don't help I'm sure with the timeline.  Hoping you get your email tomorrow (or it will probably be Monday or later if not). Sending pixie dust your way!



Thank you  We bought at SSR and our deed posted 12/21. I’d like to book a trip for the first week of March.  SSR will likely still have studios available but I’m tempted to stay somewhere else while the availability is there, hence my impatience


----------



## Sandisw

MouseFiend said:


> Thank you  We bought at SSR and our deed posted 12/21. I’d like to book a trip for the first week of March.  SSR will likely still have studios available but I’m tempted to stay somewhere else while the availability is there, hence my impatience



MS can only help with getting points loaded once MA has created the account and sent the information to them. 

If you have not yet gotten the email from MA to give you access, then MS can’t help you as they have no ability to transfer the contract. 

I’d email MA and let them know you are hoping for a March trip and to see if they can get it loaded ASAP.   They are not taking calls and still working with a small crew.


----------



## Cabius

MouseFiend said:


> New member here! We closed on 12/18 and I’m waiting (impatiently) for the magical email with our membership number and access code. Our broker said it could take 2-5 weeks . Did a quick search here and found some people had luck calling MS to get their info; any new resale owners tried recently? Figured I’d ask here first before waiting on hold 30+ mins.


As others have said, MS can’t load points until MA transfers the contract.

I called MS yesterday, but they did not load my points. The rep I spoke with was confused, spoke with a supervisor, and said that they were “still finalizing” and they couldn’t load them for a few more days. (I called the day the contract was added by MA.)

I have no idea if that’s true, or if he was just confused, but I’m still waiting for points to book my CCV 2BR for the summer!


----------



## Sandisw

Cabius said:


> As others have said, MS can’t load points until MA transfers the contract.
> 
> I called MS yesterday, but they did not load my points. The rep I spoke with was confused, spoke with a supervisor, and said that they were “still finalizing” and they couldn’t load them for a few more days. (I called the day the contract was added by MA.)
> 
> I have no idea if that’s true, or if he was just confused, but I’m still waiting for points to book my CCV 2BR for the summer!



In the summer, I found out that whatever needs to come from MA to MS after the contract loads was not there for my new contract,

Normally, they told me it comes within day or so of you seeing the contract, but in today’s times, not always.

By the next day, when it still wasn’t there, they reached out to MA and found a way to get it for me,  This was, though, after a week of waiting 

So, I can see that it is possible they don’t have what they need. Apparently, it is the actual info of what the actual points are...at least that is what I was told.


----------



## Cabius

A 200-point add-on contract, having purchased 100 points direct earlier in October.

Home: PVB
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 10/16/2020
Offer accepted: 10/16/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/4/2020 (19 days)
Closing docs received: 12/2/2020 (28 days)
Closing docs returned: 12/2/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: 12/15/2020 (13 days)
Closing: 12/16/2020 (assumed - my contact went out on holiday without telling me we'd closed, so I didn't find until I saw the deed recorded)
Deed recorded: 12/17/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 12/30/2020
Points in account: 12/31/2020
Trip Booked: 12/31/2020

Well, even though they didn't load the points when I called yesterday, I imagine that it helped, because the 8th or 9th time I refreshed the page today, the points were there! I promptly booked a 2BR Villa at CCV for the summer. 

We'll be staying at PVB most of the time, but wanted more space as we are taking my parents (the kids' "Nana" and "Papa") on this trip.


----------



## kelsey2020

Still waiting on ROFR! Wish us luck!

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/14/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing Docs received:
Closing Docs returned:
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## MinnieMe2669

Complete!!!

Home: AUL

Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership Title and Escrow Services, Inc.
Offer made: 10/01/2020
Offer accepted: 10/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/05/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/03/2020
Closing docs received: 11/17/2020
Closing docs returned: 11/18/2020
Sellers closing docs returned: ??, but they did the same week I did
Closing: 12/17/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/18/2020
Contract showing on Membership: 12/29/2020
Points in account: 12/31/2020 in the evening!

Total days from offer to points showing up in my account:  92 days


----------



## JavaDuck

Update #2

home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 9/22/20
Offer accepted: 9/22/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/30/20
Passed ROFR: 11/9/20
Estoppel Received: 11/25/20
Closing docs received: 12/2/20
Closing docs returned: 12/2/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 12/16/20
Closing: 12/21/20
Deed recorded: 12/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/3/21
Points in account:


----------



## ddubaynavarro

ddubaynavarro said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 11/3/2020
> Offer Accepted: 11/3/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 11/5/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/12/2020
> Closing Docs received: 12/8/2020
> Closing Docs returned: 12/10/2020
> Seller Closing Docs Returned:
> Closed:
> Deed Recorded:
> New Membership account:
> Points in account:
> 
> So happy to finally be on the closing thread!  Woohoo!


Update:  Seller STILL has not returned closing documents.  I am getting really discouraged.


----------



## ValW

Update #2 - 50 pt contract

Home: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc
Offer made: 11/20/2020
Offer accepted: 11/21/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/8/2020
Closing docs received: 12/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 12/23/2020
Closing: 12/28/2020
Deed recorded: 12/31/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

45 days and counting....


----------



## kelsey2020

Home: OKW(E)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/14/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received:
Closing Docs returned:
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

kelsey2020 said:


> We passed ROFR and got our Escrow letter! One step closer!
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 12/14/2020
> Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
> Passed ROFR: 1/5/2021
> Closing Docs received:
> Closing Docs returned:
> Seller Closing Docs Returned:
> Closed:
> Deed Recorded:
> New Membership account:
> Points in account:



Finally some news out of ROFR! We submitted 12/17 and my anxiety is kicking in!! Thanks for updating


----------



## kelsey2020

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Finally some news out of ROFR! We submitted 12/17 and my anxiety is kicking in!! Thanks for updating ☺



Good luck!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

Lovin'fl(seller)---$150-$4371-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 40/21, 25/22- sent 11/25, passed 12/8

Lovin'fl(seller)---$150-$4454-25-BWV-Aug-0/20, 31/21, 25/22- sent 11/25, passed 12/8

I am seller of two 25 point BWV contracts to two different buyers.

Listed: 11/23 and offers were immediate
Sent to ROFR: 11/25
Passed ROFR: 12/8
Closing docs received: 12/15 for one and 12/18 for the other (2 different closing offices)
Seller docs sent back: 12/22
buyer docs sent back: ?
closing: the 12/18 one (Jeffrey Sweet closing) closed 1/6. Awaiting the other (Mason Title).
proceeds received:


----------



## MouseFiend

Membership Number received! I was so happy just to log into the website. One more step!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: MTC
Offer made: 11/6/2020
Offer accepted: 11/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/9/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/16/2020
Closing docs received:11/30/2020*
Closing docs returned: 12/6/2020
Seller returned closing docs: signed 11/25/20
Closing: 12/18/20
Deed recorded: 12/21/20
Membership Number Received: 1/5/21
Points in account:

*Closing docs originally received 11/25/20 but title company forgot loan documents. New packet received 11/30.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

MouseFiend said:


> Membership Number received! I was so happy just to log into the website. One more step!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
> Title Company: MTC
> Offer made: 11/6/2020
> Offer accepted: 11/6/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 11/9/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/16/2020
> Closing docs received:11/30/2020*
> Closing docs returned: 12/6/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: signed 11/25/20
> Closing: 12/18/20
> Deed recorded: 12/21/20
> Membership Number Received: 1/5/21
> Points in account:
> 
> *Closing docs originally received 11/25/20 but title company forgot loan documents. New packet received 11/30.


Woo Hoo!  Welcome Home!  And you were married AT Grand Cal?  How cool!


----------



## MouseFiend

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Woo Hoo!  Welcome Home!  And you were married AT Grand Cal?  How cool!



Yes, DVC was my 10 year anniversary gift to myself!  The ceremony was on the Parkview Terrace and reception in the Brisa Courtyard with the monorail running overhead. It was amazing!


----------



## CCV

Home: VGF
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 11/18/2020
Offer accepted: 11/18/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/20/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/26/2020 (6 days)
Closing docs received: 12/16/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 1/6/2021
Deed recorded: 1/6/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/20/21
Points in account: 1/21/21

TIME TOTAL: 64 days
Time to clear ROFR: 6 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 41 days
Closing to Points in Account: 15 days


----------



## MouseFiend

MouseFiend said:


> Membership Number received! I was so happy just to log into the website. One more step!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
> Title Company: MTC
> Offer made: 11/6/2020
> Offer accepted: 11/6/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 11/9/2020
> Passed ROFR: 11/16/2020
> Closing docs received:11/30/2020*
> Closing docs returned: 12/6/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: signed 11/25/20
> Closing: 12/18/20
> Deed recorded: 12/21/20
> Membership Number Received: 1/5/21
> Points in account:
> 
> *Closing docs originally received 11/25/20 but title company forgot loan documents. New packet received 11/30.



I called MS to see if they could load my points. The advisor called her support team and they loaded the points except 100 points that were supposed to be transferred in aren’t there. The advisor mentioned she didn’t know if transferred points could be sold; any owners here happen to know?

I’m going to call back tomorrow to hopefully get this resolved. Otherwise, there is a clause in my contract that the seller owes $20 for each missing point.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

MouseFiend said:


> I called MS to see if they could load my points. The advisor called her support team and they loaded the points except 100 points that were supposed to be transferred in aren’t there. The advisor mentioned she didn’t know if transferred points could be sold; any owners here happen to know?
> 
> I’m going to call back tomorrow to hopefully get this resolved. Otherwise, there is a clause in my contract that the seller owes $20 for each missing point.


Let us know how it turns out.  Our first resale got added to our contract two days before yours so... I guess it's safe to call MS too haha.  Hopefully the 2020 points we are expecting are there though... I wouldn't turn down the cash if they aren't .


----------



## Sandisw

MouseFiend said:


> I called MS to see if they could load my points. The advisor called her support team and they loaded the points except 100 points that were supposed to be transferred in aren’t there. The advisor mentioned she didn’t know if transferred points could be sold; any owners here happen to know?
> 
> I’m going to call back tomorrow to hopefully get this resolved. Otherwise, there is a clause in my contract that the seller owes $20 for each missing point.



I am going to say no, they can not be sold,  Transferred points go into a membership and when that membership no longer exists, it would seem they would go with it,

One is not allowed to be paid to transfer points so the seller can’t sell them..  In addition, you are buying a contract and transferred points are not legally part of that contract..  

It will definitely be interesting to hear if they can give them to you.


----------



## MouseFiend

Sandisw said:


> I am going to say no, they can not be sold,  Transferred points go into a membership and when that membership no longer exists, it would seem they would go with it,
> 
> One is not allowed to be paid to transfer points so the seller can’t sell them..  In addition, you are buying a contract and transferred points are not legally part of that contract..
> 
> It will definitely be interesting to hear if they can give them to you.



Spoke with MS this morning and you are correct, I will not be getting the 100 transfer points. To say I’m not happy would be an understatement. Shouldn’t the broker have known that these points can’t be sold? I’ve reached out to the broker and title company this morning to see how this can be resolved. I feel I paid a premium for a loaded contract and what they sold me was a fake bill of goods in a way.


----------



## Sandisw

MouseFiend said:


> Spoke with MS this morning and you are correct, I will not be getting the 100 transfer points. To say I’m not happy would be an understatement. Shouldn’t the broker have known that these points can’t be sold? I’ve reached out to the broker and title company this morning to see how this can be resolved. I feel I paid a premium for a loaded contract and what they sold me was a fake bill of goods in a way.



Wow. I think the broker definitely should have known this and I wonder why they allowed it to be listed like this? If it is in the contract as being transferred points, I wonder why it wasn’t caught in the ROFR process?

The good thing is that you have the clause to be paid, but frustrating that you won’t have them. Keep us posted as to what they say in terms of it all.


----------



## lovin'fl

MouseFiend said:


> Spoke with MS this morning and you are correct, I will not be getting the 100 transfer points. To say I’m not happy would be an understatement. Shouldn’t the broker have known that these points can’t be sold? I’ve reached out to the broker and title company this morning to see how this can be resolved. I feel I paid a premium for a loaded contract and what they sold me was a fake bill of goods in a way.


Could they be transferring points in via another account? After you get the contract? That's a long shot, but maybe that is the plan. Like I have Aug and June UY so 2 memberships. I just sold two 25 pointers from my Aug UY and could transfer points from my June membership to the new owners once the Aug 25 pointers are loaded to their memberships. I doubt it, but maybe.


----------



## Disdad77

Home: BLT
Broker: **********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 11/13/2020
Offer accepted: 11/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/25/2020
Closing docs received: 12/03/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/04/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 12/14/2020
Closing: 12/18/20
Deed recorded:12/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 01/02/21
Points in account: 01/07/21

I call MS today and they got my points added to my account and reservation made for this summer.  55 Days from Offer made to points in account.   Time to start planning my trip.


----------



## Hjs33

Has anyone gotten reimbursed for the lower 2021 dues yet for contracts that closed recently?  I purchased a Poly contract and closed on 12/7, they announced the lower 2021 dues a few days later.  So I’m not sure if the title company has the difference or if it was sent to Disney at closing and Disney has it now.


----------



## EatMoreVeg

Hjs33 said:


> Has anyone gotten reimbursed for the lower 2021 dues yet for contracts that closed recently?  I purchased a Poly contract and closed on 12/7, they announced the lower 2021 dues a few days later.  So I’m not sure if the title company has the difference or if it was sent to Disney at closing and Disney has it now.



I just closed 12/29 on a contract. I actually received closing docs with predicted 2021 dues on the statement on 11/20. I had asked the broker several times if this amount would be adjusted with the dues and property tax credits after they received the seller's closing docs on 12/21, and was told that a final estoppel is ordered before closing so they "didn't know yet what the final dues would be". However, once they filed, they went ahead and charged for the full amount quoted on 11/20. 

This is a small contract, so I think the credit would've been around $20, so it's not worth making a stink about but it's irritating for sure. I hope if you have a larger contract and a more significant credit for that contract that the title company adjusts the amount accordingly. I am disappointed as I had heard good things about this title company, but I probably would try to avoid them in the future. Not only were their closing costs higher, but they took over a week to close and file the deed after receiving all of the closing documents.


----------



## JavaDuck

Final Update

home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 9/22/20
Offer accepted: 9/22/20
Sent to ROFR: 9/30/20
Passed ROFR: 11/9/20
Estoppel Received: 11/25/20
Closing docs received: 12/2/20
Closing docs returned: 12/2/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 12/16/20
Closing: 12/21/20
Deed recorded: 12/21/20
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/3/21
Points in account: 1/7/21

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:  107 days


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

JavaDuck said:


> Final Update
> 
> home: VGC
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: American Title
> Offer made: 9/22/20
> Offer accepted: 9/22/20
> Sent to ROFR: 9/30/20
> Passed ROFR: 11/9/20
> Estoppel Received: 11/25/20
> Closing docs received: 12/2/20
> Closing docs returned: 12/2/20
> Sellers closing docs returned: 12/16/20
> Closing: 12/21/20
> Deed recorded: 12/21/20
> Contract Showing on Membership: 1/3/21
> Points in account: 1/7/21
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:  107 days


YAAAAAAASSS!!!  Hey @Lorana we're finally your neighbors!  
FYI points didn't load that quickly naturally, I got antsy and called MS because 200 points are expiring at the end of THIS month - want to gift them to some laid off cast members I know.  XOXO


----------



## MouseFiend

lovin'fl said:


> Could they be transferring points in via another account? After you get the contract? That's a long shot, but maybe that is the plan. Like I have Aug and June UY so 2 memberships. I just sold two 25 pointers from my Aug UY and could transfer points from my June membership to the new owners once the Aug 25 pointers are loaded to their memberships. I doubt it, but maybe.



I heard back from the broker today who said the seller is working on it with Disney. Not sure if they are transferring points from another contract or trying to figure out where the points that were supposed to be transferred went. It doesn’t sound like they were planning to do the former and if they were, I wish they would’ve just told me that. Hoping to get an answer soon!


----------



## shawy1269

home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/3/21
Offer accepted: 1/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## RanDIZ

Home: CCV

Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/15/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR:
Closing Docs received:
Closing Docs returned:
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:

Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## My3kids1989

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer Made: 11/10/20
Offer Accepted: 11/11/20
Sent to ROFR: 11/12/20
Passed ROFR: 11/25/20
Closing Docs received: 12/10/20
Closing Docs returned: 12/10/20
Closing Docs/payment filed: 12/21/20
Closed: 12/30/20
Deed Recorded: 1/5/21
New Membership account: 
Points in account:

I’m getting close to the banking deadline of the end of the month and I have points that have to be used this year. I emailed MS so I hope something will happen. It looks like most contracts are around 14 days after deed recorded to points so I’m hoping anyday now


----------



## zummi525

update

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvresale.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 11/6/2020
Offer Accepted: 11/6/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/11/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/23/2020
Closing Docs received:12/07/2020
Closing Docs returned: 12/11/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed: 12/21/2020
Deed Recorded: 12/23/2020
New Membership account: 1/11/21
Points in account:


----------



## lovin'fl

UPDATE!
I am seller of two 25 point BWV contracts to two different buyers.

Listed: 11/23 and offers were immediate
Sent to ROFR: 11/25
Passed ROFR: 12/8
Closing docs received: 12/15 (Mason Title) for one and 12/18 (Jeffrey Sweet) for the other (2 different closing offices)
Seller docs sent back: 12/22
buyer docs sent back: ?
closing: one (Jeffrey Sweet closing) closed 1/6. And the other (Mason Title) 1/12
proceeds received: 1/11 (Jeffrey Sweet) and 1/12 (Mason Title)


----------



## 808blessing

Title Company: First American
Offer made/accepted: 12/1, 12/2
Sent to ROFR: 12/7
Passed ROFR: 12/17
Estoppel: 12/30
Closing docs received/returned: 1/4

...Waiting...
Seller return:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in account:

I inquired about the dues last month as the announcement came out. I advocated for a credit but they pushed back. When it went down, I covered the cost of the original dues and they seller got the benefit. Boo but guess not worth the boo hoo on a small 50 point contract. But boo anyway!
My flow has been pretty good considering it was the holidays, I guess. But what do I know? First timer here. We will see! 
Any bets when my points will be in my account? Think I'll be able to make use of them in the spring?


----------



## Trinity524

Update

Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Attorney Jeffrey Sweet (we did not have a choice)
Offer made: 11/12/2020
Offer accepted: 11/13/2020
Sent to ROFR:11/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/24/2020 (11 days)
Estoppel: ?
Closing docs received: 12/23/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/31/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 1/10/2020
Closing: 1/11/2020
Deed recorded: 1/12/2020
New Membership Account:
Points in account:


----------



## DVCSunDevil

808blessing said:


> Title Company: First American
> Offer made/accepted: 12/1, 12/2
> Sent to ROFR: 12/7
> Passed ROFR: 12/17
> Estoppel: 12/30
> Closing docs received/returned: 1/4
> 
> ...Waiting...
> Seller return:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Points in account:
> 
> I inquired about the dues last month as the announcement came out. I advocated for a credit but they pushed back. When it went down, I covered the cost of the original dues and they seller got the benefit. Boo but guess not worth the boo hoo on a small 50 point contract. But boo anyway!
> My flow has been pretty good considering it was the holidays, I guess. But what do I know? First timer here. We will see!
> Any bets when my points will be in my account? Think I'll be able to make use of them in the spring?


They will definitely be in there to use in the spring! Assuming the sellers get their stuff submitted. Ours were in the account within two weeks after closing. After it closed, we saw the title listed within a couple days. About a week later the points were in our account!


----------



## RanDIZ

UPDATE:

Home: CCV

Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/15/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received:
Closing Docs returned:
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:

Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/7/21
Offer accepted: 1/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/12/21
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 

Im hoping for 60 days, but the recent times have been all over the place and I am not sure how the holidays will impact the delay for ROFR.


----------



## graueMaus

When should I see my points. We closed on 12/30 on an additional contract and was told it will take 5 weeks and I will get a letter from Disney first. Does it really take that long?


----------



## MinnieMe2669

graueMaus said:


> When should I see my points. We closed on 12/30 on an additional contract and was told it will take 5 weeks and I will get a letter from Disney first. Does it really take that long?


It shouldn't take that long.  Mine was 17th to the 31st of December for Closing to Points in my account.  I got an email, nothing in the mail.


----------



## graueMaus

MinnieMe2669 said:


> It shouldn't take that long.  Mine was 17th to the 31st of December for Closing to Points in my account.  I got an email, nothing in the mail.


Thanks so  I should see them any day now


----------



## MinnieMe2669

graueMaus said:


> Thanks so  I should see them any day now


Keep watching.  Mine both showed up in the evening!


----------



## Sandisw

Thanks to everyone for remembering to include the link to all brokers in this thread, including the board sponsor!   It helps new people too!


----------



## sugliac

ALL DONE!!!!  

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com (Jerry)
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 10/3/2020
Offer accepted: 10/3/2020
Sent to ROFR: 10/9/2020
Passed ROFR: 10/31/2020
Closing docs received: 12/3/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/4/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 12/19/2020
Deed recorded: 12/21/2020
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 1/6/2021
Points in account: 1/14/2020


----------



## wvujeb

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/30/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/15/2021
Closing Docs received:
Closing Docs returned:
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## zummi525

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com 
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/29/2020
Offer accepted: 12/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 
Points in account:


----------



## ValW

Final Update! - 50 pt contract

Home: BWV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc
Offer made: 11/20/2020
Offer accepted: 11/21/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/25/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/8/2020
Closing docs received: 12/20/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/20/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 12/23/2020
Closing: 12/28/2020
Deed recorded: 12/31/2020
Contract Showing on Membership: 1/14/2021
Points in account: 1/18/2021

Total: 59 days
(I did NOT have to call to get points loaded)


----------



## jcourtney

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/12/2021
Offer accepted: 01/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/17/2021
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 08/15/2020
Offer accepted: 08/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/18/2020
Closing docs received:  01/05/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/19/2021
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:

Could not close until 19th January I assume because of existing reservation.


----------



## 808blessing

DVCSunDevil said:


> They will definitely be in there to use in the spring! Assuming the sellers get their stuff submitted. Ours were in the account within two weeks after closing. After it closed, we saw the title listed within a couple days. About a week later the points were in our account!



Thanks!! Sigh, still waiting on the sellers!!!


----------



## DVCSunDevil

808blessing said:


> Thanks!! Sigh, still waiting on the sellers!!!


That stinks. What a pain in the rear. That is super annoying, as well as somewhat inconsiderate. Sellers have to know the buyers are waiting for the transaction to be finalized so they can start enjoying their membership.


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 08/15/2020
Offer accepted: 08/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/18/2020
Closing docs received: 01/05/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/19/2021
Deed recorded: 01/20/21
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:

Could not close until 19th January I assume because of existing reservation.


----------



## myth2001

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/06/2020
Offer accepted: 12/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/06/2021
Closing docs received: 01/13/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/13/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 01/20/2021
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account: 


Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer made: 01/04/2021
Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## shawy1269

shawy1269 said:


> home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 1/3/21
> Offer accepted: 1/5/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
> Passed ROFR:
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/3/21
Offer accepted: 1/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
Passed ROFR:  1/20/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## I Run Long

Finally we can start planning for our first trip home!

Home: AKV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 11/19/20
Offer accepted: 11/20/20
Sent to ROFR: 11/22/20
Passed ROFR: 12/03/20
Closing docs received: 12/24/20
Closing docs returned: 12/28/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 01/05/21
Closing date: 01/07/21
Deed recorded: 01/08/21
New membership account created: 01/20/21
Points loaded: 01/21/21

Total number of days from offer to points in account: 64 days


----------



## 808blessing

DVCSunDevil said:


> That stinks. What a pain in the rear. That is super annoying, as well as somewhat inconsiderate. Sellers have know the buyers are waiting for the transaction to be finalized so they can start enjoying their membership.


Thanks for that empathy! I was emboldened to ask again and found out from broker (yes, the dis board sponsor) that seller was not informed by title company that one form was still not completed. UGH! The seller is on it today and hopefully it is taken care of by title tomorrow. Then hoping for a quick deposit into my account —-as I’ve seen in other recent posts.


----------



## jwmob91

Addonitis strikes again! Last year when we added a resale contract, we passed ROFR in 14 days. Hoping for the same luck this time!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
New membership account created:
Points loaded:


----------



## hskrshawn

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/21/2021
Offer accepted: 1/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/16/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
New membership account created:
Points loaded:


----------



## myth2001

myth2001 said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 12/06/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/07/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 01/06/2021
> Closing docs received: 01/13/2021
> Closing docs returned: 01/13/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 01/20/2021
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:




update:

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/06/2020
Offer accepted: 12/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/06/2021
Closing docs received: 01/13/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/13/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 01/20/2021
Closing: 01/22/2021
Deed recorded: 01/22/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## kelsey2020

We got our closing docs WAY faster than I thought we would!

Home: OKW(E)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/14/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
Closing Docs returned: 
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## Jmazzuca243

kelsey2020 said:


> We got our closing docs WAY faster than I thought we would!
> 
> Home: OKW(E)
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 12/14/2020
> Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
> Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
> Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
> Closing Docs returned:
> Seller Closing Docs Returned:
> Closed:
> Deed Recorded:
> New Membership account:
> Points in account:



WOW! That is fast!


----------



## kelsey2020

Jmazzuca243 said:


> WOW! That is fast!



Super fast! I'm definitely NOT complaining - We have a trip planned in April and we would LOVE to use points and have it be our Welcome Home trip!


----------



## RanDIZ

kelsey2020 said:


> Super fast! I'm definitely NOT complaining - We have a trip planned in April and we would LOVE to use points and have it be our Welcome Home trip!



Got mine today as well. Same broker and title company.


----------



## RanDIZ

UPDATE:

Home: CCV

Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/15/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:

Total time from offer to points in account


----------



## kelsey2020

Signed, sealed, delivered!

Home: OKW(E)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/14/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

kelsey2020 said:


> Signed, sealed, delivered!



It's Yours!


----------



## timff18

Still a while to go, but this is our first 'add on' and we already have 3 dvc trips booked this year 

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company:  Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer Made: 1/13/2021
Offer Accepted: 01/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/2021
Passed ROFR:
Closing Docs received: 
Closing Docs returned: 
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/01/2020
Offer accepted: 12/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
Closing docs received: 0115/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/25/2021
Deed recorded: 
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/01/2020
Offer accepted: 12/02/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/03/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
Closing docs received: 0115/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/25/2021
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## Dale-n-Chip

Home: OKW (E)
Broker: ******************
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 11/29/2020
Offer Accepted: 11/29/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/30/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/8/2020
Closing Docs received: 12/29/20
Closing Docs returned: 12/29/20
Seller Closing Docs Returned: ?
Balance Wired:  1/6/21
Closed: 1/8/21
Deed Recorded: ?
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 1/21/21
Points in account: 1/25/21


offer to ROFR: 9 days
ROFR passing to Closing: 31 days
Closing to Points in Account: 17 days
Start to finish: 57 days


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/01/2020
Offer accepted: 12/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
Closing docs received: 0115/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/25/2021
Deed recorded: 01/25/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## Trinity524

Update #3 one step closer!

Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Attorney Jeffrey Sweet (we did not have a choice)
Offer made: 11/12/2020
Offer accepted: 11/13/2020
Sent to ROFR:11/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/24/2020 (11 days)
Estoppel: ?
Closing docs received: 12/23/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/31/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 1/10/2020
Closing: 1/11/2020 (70 days from offer)
Deed recorded: 1/12/2020
New Membership Account: 1/25/2021 (84 days from offer)
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/01/2020
Offer accepted: 12/02/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/03/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
Closing docs received: 0115/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/26/2021
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## Les Poissons

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/26/2020
Offer accepted: 12/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## Trinity524

Final Update

Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Attorney Jeffrey Sweet (we did not have a choice)
Offer made: 11/12/2020
Offer accepted: 11/13/2020
Sent to ROFR:11/14/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/24/2020 (11 days)
Estoppel: ?
Closing docs received: 12/23/2020
Closing docs returned: 12/31/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 1/10/2020
Closing: 1/11/2020 (70 days from offer)
Deed recorded: 1/12/2020
New Membership Account: 1/25/2021 (84 days from offer)
Points in account: 1/27/2021 (86 days from offer)


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 08/15/2020
Offer accepted: 08/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/18/2020
Closing docs received: 01/05/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/19/2021
Deed recorded: 01/20/21
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 01/29/21
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 08/15/2020
Offer accepted: 08/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 08/17/2020
Passed ROFR: 09/18/2020
Closing docs received: 01/05/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/06/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/19/2021
Deed recorded: 01/20/21
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 01/29/21
Points in account: 01/30/21

Very quick to load points.......


----------



## vicarrieous

First timer, and freaking out a little bit (ok a lot) about rofr!

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammie)
Offer made: 01/29/2021
Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
Passed ROFR: WAITING ACK!
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: Est. 04/13/2021
Deed recorded: 
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 
Points in account:


----------



## cinderella97

Home: BCV/SSR  Bought SSR

Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/3/2021
Offer accepted: 1/3/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/4/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## vicarrieous

cinderella97 said:


> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 1/3/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/3/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/4/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:



Can I ask what your contract structure was? (points/cost per point/use year?) I just sent a BCV to ROFR and hoping it passes that fast!


----------



## cinderella97

vicarrieous said:


> Can I ask what your contract structure was? (points/cost per point/use year?) I just sent a BCV to ROFR and hoping it passes that fast!


Sorry - I just updated my post - we bought SSR.   We own at BCV and SSR   Good Luck!!


----------



## JavaDuck

Addonitis hits again after only 3 months.

home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 1/30/21
Offer accepted: 1/30/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR:
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

JavaDuck said:


> Addonitis hits again after only 3 months.
> 
> home: VGC
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: American Title
> Offer made: 1/30/21
> Offer accepted: 1/30/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
> Passed ROFR:
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


YAAAAAASSS!!!  Small contract (100 points) and our UY! - how do you say no? 
With as few VCG contracts that pop up (that aren't June), it was our unicorn. .


----------



## 808blessing

Home: Aulani
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made/accepted: 12/1, 12/2
Sent/passed ROFR: 12/7, 12/17
Estoppel: 12/30
Closing docs received/returned: 1/4 ....seller took awhile which happens sometimes in Aulani transactions
Closing/Deed recorded: 2/3
Membership: very soon
Points in account: *Valentine's Day?  <3



DVCSunDevil said:


> They will definitely be in there to use in the spring! Assuming the sellers get their stuff submitted. Ours were in the account within two weeks after closing. After it closed, we saw the title listed within a couple days. About a week later the points were in our account!


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/01/2020
Offer accepted: 12/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
Closing docs received: 0115/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/25/2021
Deed recorded: 01/25/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 02/04/2021
Points in account:


----------



## myth2001

macman123 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 12/01/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/01/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2020
> Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
> Closing docs received: 0115/2021
> Closing docs returned: 01/16/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 01/25/2021
> Deed recorded: 01/25/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 02/04/2021
> Points in account:



hope this means my account will be created today too... Closed and deed recorded 1/22


----------



## macman123

2nd contract bought at the same time:

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/01/2020
Offer accepted: 12/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
Closing docs received: 01/15/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/25/2021
Deed recorded: 01/25/2021
Contract Showing: 02/04/2021
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

myth2001 said:


> hope this means my account will be created today too... Closed and deed recorded 1/22



I should add that I am an existing member, so it may be slightly quicker just adding my contract to my membership


----------



## pinkxray

Home: BWV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title company: First American
Offer made: Dec 10
Offer accepted: Dec 10
Sent to ROFR: Dec 15
Passed ROFR: Jan. 12


Hoping things start moving. Banking deadline is March 31 for 2020 pts. Wasn’t concerned before but March seems to be coming quick.


----------



## Duckbug.Ducktales

I've been waiting for our small add-on to show up since closing on December 29th... I don't understand why it's taking so long :-(


----------



## Atinsley22

Home: AKV
Broker: ******************
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/22/2020
Offer accepted: 12/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Closing docs received:1/28/21
Closing docs returned:1/29/21
Seller returned closing docs:????
Closing:2/5/21
Deed recorded: 2/8/2021 8:10am
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## Atinsley22

Newbie here, the welcome home trip is just the first time traveling after buying in right? Nothing extra about it if you buy resale?


----------



## princesscinderella

Duckbug.Ducktales said:


> I've been waiting for our small add-on to show up since closing on December 29th... I don't understand why it's taking so long :-(


It might be worth a call to DVC member admin to see if they can help move it along.


----------



## EIU110

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 11/5/2020
Offer accepted: 11/5/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/12/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/23/2020
Closing docs received: 01/07/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/07/2020
Seller returned closing docs: 01/25/2021
Closing: 01/26/2021
Deed recorded: 01/27/2021
Contract Showing: 02/07/2021
Points in account: 02/08/2021


----------



## kelsey2020

We are SO close! The sellers have not submitted closing payment yet, so our closing date is still TBD, but I'm happy to know it's on the way!

Home: OKW(E)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/14/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 2/8/2021
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## myth2001

myth2001 said:


> update:
> 
> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 12/06/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/07/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 01/06/2021
> Closing docs received: 01/13/2021
> Closing docs returned: 01/13/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 01/20/2021
> Closing: 01/22/2021
> Deed recorded: 01/22/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:



Final update for this contract: (first DVC contract)
Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/06/2020
Offer accepted: 12/07/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/06/2021
Closing docs received: 01/13/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/13/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 01/20/2021
Closing: 01/22/2021
Deed recorded: 01/22/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 02/09/2021
Points in account: 02/09/2021

Total time from offer to points in account: 65 days


----------



## vicarrieous

myth2001 said:


> Final update for this contract: (first DVC contract)
> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 12/06/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/07/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 01/06/2021
> Closing docs received: 01/13/2021
> Closing docs returned: 01/13/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 01/20/2021
> Closing: 01/22/2021
> Deed recorded: 01/22/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 02/09/2021
> Points in account: 02/09/2021
> 
> Total time from offer to points in account: 65 days



YAY! I would love if my process only takes 65 days! Congrats!


----------



## jcourtney

Updated! Passed ROFL today!

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/12/2021
Offer accepted: 01/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/17/2021
Passed ROFR: 02/09/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

Atinsley22 said:


> Newbie here, the welcome home trip is just the first time traveling after buying in right? Nothing extra about it if you buy resale?



There is no welcome home trip for resale buyers,  It is only offered to those who purchase direct,  But, even for them, it is just DVC getting them a room that may not show up as available.


----------



## Atinsley22

Sandisw said:


> There is no welcome home trip for resale buyers,  It is only offered to those who purchase direct,  But, even for them, it is just DVC getting them a room that may not show up as available.


Thanks!!


----------



## macman123

I see others had points loaded same day or next day.

My contract appeared on 4th February and still no points showing


----------



## Ruttangel

Just wanted to say Hi to @pangyal @summerw @Kickstart and everyone else who wished me well back in Nov.
Had some blood clots on my lungs back then due to COVID but feeling much better now and back to thinking about DVC next trip.
I’m finally closing on this contract this week,  it’s quite an unbelievable tale that I might share in full one day but just wanted to check in and say hello!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3814982/post-62490569


----------



## Kickstart

Ruttangel said:


> Just wanted to say Hi to @pangyal @summerw @Kickstart and everyone else who wished me well back in Nov.
> Had some blood clots on my lungs back then due to COVID but feeling much better now and back to thinking about DVC next trip.
> I’m finally closing on this contract this week,  it’s quite an unbelievable tale that I might share in full one day but just wanted to check in and say hello!
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3814982/post-62490569



Wow... I didn't realize the extent... so sorry to hear, but glad to know you're feeling better.

Welcome back!.. and looking forward to the tale (when/if you're ready).


----------



## Ruttangel

Kickstart said:


> Wow... I didn't realize the extent... so sorry to hear, but glad to know you're feeling better.
> 
> Welcome back!.. and looking forward to the tale (when/if you're ready).


I think I better wait until the points are in my account....you never know if brokers follow these threads


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/26/2020
Offer accepted: 12/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/15/2021
Closing docs received: 2/10/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/10/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 
Points in account:


----------



## kelsey2020

We have officially closed!!!

Home: OKW(E)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/14/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 2/8/2021
Closed: 2/10/2021
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## RanDIZ

Final UPDATE:

Home: CCV

Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/15/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/15/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: ?
Closed: 2/1/2021
Deed Recorded: ?
Contract Showing in Account: 2/10/2021
Points in account: 2/11/2021

Total time from offer to points in account: 58 Days


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

RanDIZ said:


> Final UPDATE:
> 
> Home: CCV
> 
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 12/15/2020
> Offer Accepted: 12/15/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
> Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
> Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
> Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
> Seller Closing Docs Returned: ?
> Closed: 2/1/2021
> Deed Recorded: ?
> Contract Showing in Account: 2/10/2021
> Points in account: 2/11/2021
> 
> Total time from offer to points in account: 58 Days


So fast!  Congrats!


----------



## macman123

I had my contract showing on Feb 4th and I am still waiting for points to show..........


----------



## wvujeb

Received out contract...

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/30/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/15/2021
Closing Docs received: 2/11/2021
Closing Docs returned: 2/12/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

I called MS about my contract which was loaded on 4th February but my points are yet to show.

They said they would email Memeber Admin. It could take around another week.

Do you know whether MS can speak to MA as opposed to email?


----------



## RanDIZ

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> So fast!  Congrats!



Yes! Thanks. I didn't expect to log on the next day and see the points in there. Under 60 days total was great!


----------



## BugsPop

Ours as it sits so far.  I thought waiting on ROFR was hard... where’s our email Mr. Mouse?   

Home: SSR
Broker: 
Title Company: Sweet
Offer Made: 12/17/20
Offer Accepted: 12/18/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/21/20
Passed ROFR: 1/13/21
Closing Docs received: 2/2/21
Closing Docs returned: 2/3/21
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 2/10/21
Closed: 2/11/21
Deed Recorded: 2/11/21
New Membership account: 
Points in account:


----------



## kelsey2020

How do you find out if/when the deed is recorded?


----------



## macman123

https://www.occompt.com/official-records/
Ive made 3 calls to MS now to get my points added for contracts which show up on 4th Feb.

But every time they said to email MA or just wait. Anyone else have experience?


----------



## ValW

kelsey2020 said:


> How do you find out if/when the deed is recorded?



For Florida resorts: 
https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## ValW

macman123 said:


> https://www.occompt.com/official-records/
> Ive made 3 calls to MS now to get my points added for contracts which show up on 4th Feb.
> 
> But every time they said to email MA or just wait. Anyone else have experience?



I told Member Services I needed to make a reservation.  They loaded the points for me no problem.  They put me on hold for approx. 15 min, came back and said it was done.


----------



## kelsey2020

Just waiting on our new membership account and points to be loaded! Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get the new membership account email from DVC?

Home: OKW(E)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/14/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 2/8/2021
Closed: 2/10/2021
Deed Recorded: 2/12/2021
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## jwmob91

Update!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/12/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
New membership account created:
Points loaded:


----------



## macman123

ValW said:


> I told Member Services I needed to make a reservation.  They loaded the points for me no problem.  They put me on hold for approx. 15 min, came back and said it was done.



What option did you pick? Was it 1? They keep saying I need to wait or contact resale agent......


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Finally got our closing docs today. Hoping the sellers are good about getting their docs signed and sent back asap. I do think docusign is helping in terms of time though. 

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/07/2021
Offer accepted: 1/07/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/08/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/20/2021
Closing docs received: 02/12/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/12/2021
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing: 
Points in account:


----------



## JinxRemoving

Getting close to the finish line! We are hoping for a May trip so fingers crossed we can get the points in time to book something. 

Home: AKL
Broker: ******************
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 12/31/2020
Offer Accepted: 1/1/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
Closing Docs received: 2/11/2021
Closing Docs returned: 2/12/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned:
Closed:
Deed Recorded:
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Finally got our closing docs today. Hoping the sellers are good about getting their docs signed and sent back asap. I do think docusign is helping in terms of time though.
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 1/07/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/07/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/12/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/12/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing:
> Points in account:


I think you’re the first person that passed ROFR post 1/15/21 who has received their estoppel letter & closing documents! Here’s to hoping many more are soon to follow!!


----------



## Atinsley22

JinxRemoving said:


> Getting close to the finish line! We are hoping for a May trip so fingers crossed we can get the points in time to book something.
> 
> Home: AKL
> Broker: ******************
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 12/31/2020
> Offer Accepted: 1/1/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
> Closing Docs received: 2/11/2021
> Closing Docs returned: 2/12/2021
> Seller Closing Docs Returned:
> Closed:
> Deed Recorded:
> New Membership account:
> Points in account:


Same! End of May, I need out points to load.


----------



## BugsPop

Yeah... we are hoping to squeak in a quick one at the end of March to try and use some bonus points.. that will go bye bye April 1 lol.  It’s an early b’day trip for the daughter since her 6th was jacked up so bad thanks to Covid... not on her B’day, but close enough for us.  It looks like they’ve been getting some contracts loaded up rather quickly, so fingers crossed they do the same for all of us!


----------



## 808blessing

Home: Aulani
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made/accepted: 12/1, 12/2
Sent/passed ROFR: 12/7, 12/17
Estoppel: 12/30
Closing docs received/returned: 1/4 *Mine in but seller took awhile which happens w/ Aulani?!
Closing/Deed recorded: 2/3
Membership created: 2/15 (holiday)
Points in account:  2/16


----------



## macman123

808blessing said:


> Home: Aulani
> Broker: DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made/accepted: 12/1, 12/2
> Sent/passed ROFR: 12/7, 12/17
> Estoppel: 12/30
> Closing docs received/returned: 1/4 *Mine in but seller took awhile which happens w/ Aulani?!
> Closing/Deed recorded: 2/3
> Membership created: 2/15
> Points in account:  Today I hope! I'm on hold...



Let me know as I have been waiting until 4th February.


----------



## 808blessing

macman123 said:


> Let me know as I have been waiting until 4th February.


Yah....so no....  Not today. Plus the dream reservation that miraculously appeared, just vanished, though I clung on desperately. Ah well, there's always the waitlist....


----------



## 808blessing

macman123 said:


> Let me know as I have been waiting until 4th February.


I'm good to go! All loaded and mostly spent!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Waiting for sellers to return their documents. Just wondering if anyone would know...with docusign, do sellers still need to get documents notarized? Not sure if they even need to get their documents notarized in general.


----------



## macman123

808blessing said:


> I'm good to go! All loaded and mostly spent!



wow. I’m an existing member and been waiting since 4th and you got done in a few days .......


----------



## 808blessing

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Waiting for sellers to return their documents. Just wondering if anyone would know...with docusign, do sellers still need to get documents notarized? Not sure if they even need to get their documents notarized in general.


 
For my transaction, they did. In fact, they needed to be clearly told that. Plus *I think* they needed more clarity on the Aulani tax form the sellers are responsible to submit.  Something held them up...not exactly sure what!


----------



## 808blessing

macman123 said:


> wow. I’m an existing member and been waiting since 4th and you got done in a few days .......


Did you call MA?


----------



## ValW

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Waiting for sellers to return their documents. Just wondering if anyone would know...with docusign, do sellers still need to get documents notarized? Not sure if they even need to get their documents notarized in general.



Yes, all sellers need to get their closing documents notarized.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

@808blessing and @ValW Thanks! We only got our closing docs on Friday so not much time has really passed for the sellers to go to a notary. Lol I’m just impatient!


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/01/2020
Offer accepted: 12/01/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
Closing docs received: 0115/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/16/2020
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 01/25/2021
Deed recorded: 01/25/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 02/04/2021
Points in account: 02/16/2021

Finally! After 5 phone calls to MS!


----------



## princesscinderella

macman123 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 12/01/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/01/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/02/2020
> Passed ROFR: 12/17/2020
> Closing docs received: 0115/2021
> Closing docs returned: 01/16/2020
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 01/25/2021
> Deed recorded: 01/25/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 02/04/2021
> Points in account: 02/16/2021
> 
> Finally! After 5 phone calls to MS!



 Sometimes you have to play the customer service lottery.. if you don’t get the answer you want hang up and try again 
I’m happy you were finally able to get your points loaded


----------



## Bruggok

kelsey2020 said:


> Just waiting on our new membership account and points to be loaded! Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get the new membership account email from DVC?


Recently I received the email 9 days after the deed was recorded. This is the last step that you can't hurry. After that you can call member services to request point load so you can book asap. Remember for all the nice MS CM that call MA to get your points loaded, stay on the phone after the call and give them good survey results  Maybe that will distinguish them from the ones that insist on emailing.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

UPDATE:

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/7/21
Offer accepted: 1/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/12/21
Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
Estoppel Received: 2/16/21
Closing docs received: 2/16/21
Closing docs returned: 2/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## kelsey2020

Bruggok said:


> Recently I received the email 9 days after the deed was recorded. This is the last step that you can't hurry. After that you can call member services to request point load so you can book asap. Remember for all the nice MS CM that call MA to get your points loaded, stay on the phone after the call and give them good survey results  Maybe that will distinguish them from the ones that insist on emailing.



We're so close then! Only a few more days and we should get our membership email. Thanks for the heads up about the survey at the end of the call!


----------



## Atinsley22

I should be close too then!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made:  1/31/21
Offer accepted: 1/31/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## LaneOT

Home: SSR
Broker: WWW.Dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 1/24/2021
Offer accepted: 1/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/18/2021
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 
Points in account:


----------



## Les Poissons

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/26/2020
Offer accepted: 12/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Closing docs received:  2/18/21
Closing docs returned:  2/18/21
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account: 

One step closer.  It took a little over a month to receive the closing docs after passing ROFR.  Apparently, Disney took forever with estoppel.  It's like they know we have points expiring 5/31 and need to get something booked.  Hopefully, it will be quicker for the rest of the process.


----------



## macman123

Im waiting on 4 contracts - how long are folks waiting from date of closing to contract showing in the account?


----------



## jwmob91

Another update! We are getting there. 

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/12/2021
Closing docs received: 2/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/18/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
New membership account created: N/A
Points loaded:


----------



## shawy1269

Update: Finally got word on the estoppel, one step closer!

home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/3/21
Offer accepted: 1/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
Estoppel Received: 2/10/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## RedFive

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Atinsley22

I think waiting on our account to be created and points to load might be worse than ROFR, today is day 10 so I know I just need to be patient but I’m over it HA


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Atinsley22 said:


> I think waiting on our account to be created and points to load might be worse than ROFR, today is day 10 so I know I just need to be patient but I’m over it HA


But 1) at least you know it’s yours 2) If you need to use the points immediately you can give them a few days after the account is made and then call to ask if they will load them. Excited for you! It’s a glorious day when you see the points in the account ready for use!


----------



## BugsPop

Atinsley22 said:


> I think waiting on our account to be created and points to load might be worse than ROFR, today is day 10 so I know I just need to be patient but I’m over it HA


Agreed 1000%!  We’re on day 8, and it’s so painful.. lol.


----------



## mrmagpi

Home: BLT
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: MagicVacationTitle
Offer made: 1/16/2021
Offer accepted: 1/16/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
New membership account created: 
Points loaded:


----------



## disneyland fan

BugsPop said:


> Agreed 1000%!  We’re on day 8, and it’s so painful.. lol.


We are on day 11! Waiting to get the actual points so we can book a September trip.


----------



## jdomka

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/21/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: waiting
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Guys...it's been a week since we got closing docs and still haven't heard from Mason that the sellers have returned theirs. I know Monday was a holiday so I really should give them time but I'm so impatient lol.


----------



## macman123

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Guys...it's been a week since we got closing docs and still haven't heard from Mason that the sellers have returned theirs. I know Monday was a holiday so I really should give them time but I'm so impatient lol.



I really wouldn't worry. Its all down to the seller. It can be a few days or a few weeks. I had one and it took 3 weeks to get sent back.

But the key is I never sent final payment until the paperwork was sent from the seller.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Guys...it's been a week since we got closing docs and still haven't heard from Mason that the sellers have returned theirs. I know Monday was a holiday so I really should give them time but I'm so impatient lol.


I'm right there with you. It's been 11 days for us and I'm sitting here thinking "don't the sellers want their money as bad as I want the points??"


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

macman123 said:


> I really wouldn't worry. Its all down to the seller. It can be a few days or a few weeks. I had one and it took 3 weeks to get sent back.
> 
> But the key is I never sent final payment until the paperwork was sent from the seller.


I hope mine doesn't take 3 weeks! I already sent my payment so that ship has sailed. I have read on here to withhold payment until sellers return their docs but they were so prompt in signing their contract so I thought they would be pretty quick about this. Lesson learned! 



ML_LovesDisney said:


> I'm right there with you. It's been 11 days for us and I'm sitting here thinking "don't the sellers want their money as bad as I want the points??"


Seriously! I'm hoping things are only slow due to the multiple storms we've had in the northeast. I know the sellers are from CT.


----------



## BugsPop

We got our portion of the docs done quickly, but it was still a challenge thanks to COVID restriction.  Had to make an appt to even go in the bank to see the notary.  Thankfully my schedule allowed us to work it in, but I don’t think that’s the norm.  I’ve also got a commercial UPS acct, so that helped in getting the paperwork back with a quickness!   

the one thing that really struck us as a bit of an “Ummmmmm” was the need for 2 witnesses on our docs.  Bank employees could witness the one, but not the power of atty... So how does one gather up two witnesses during Covid?  Ugh


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

@BugsPop That's interesting. Our docs didn't require us to get it notarized. Maybe because chose to do docusign?


----------



## jcourtney

Update!  Closing Docs came fast!

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/12/2021
Offer accepted: 01/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/17/2021
Passed ROFR: 02/09/2021
Closing docs received: 02/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/18/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## BugsPop

CookieandOatmeal said:


> @BugsPop That's interesting. Our docs didn't require us to get it notarized. Maybe because chose to do docusign?



not sure... I had assumed we would be going the docusign route, but it wasn’t an option.  Instead I printed out the packet, and we went “analog”.. lol.  Docusign would’ve been sooooo easy


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 11/3/2020
Offer Accepted: 11/3/2020
Sent to ROFR: 11/5/2020
Passed ROFR: 11/12/2020
Closing Docs received: 12/8/2020
Closing Docs returned: 12/10/2020
Seller Closing Docs Returned:2/15/2021
Closed: 2/20/2021
Deed Recorded: 2/25/2021
New Membership account:
Points in account:

UPDATE!  Finally got this closed!  Just waiting for deed to be recorded and uploaded!

Update:  Deed recorded! Just need my points added to my acct.


----------



## ddubaynavarro

BugsPop said:


> We got our portion of the docs done quickly, but it was still a challenge thanks to COVID restriction.  Had to make an appt to even go in the bank to see the notary.  Thankfully my schedule allowed us to work it in, but I don’t think that’s the norm.  I’ve also got a commercial UPS acct, so that helped in getting the paperwork back with a quickness!
> 
> the one thing that really struck us as a bit of an “Ummmmmm” was the need for 2 witnesses on our docs.  Bank employees could witness the one, but not the power of atty... So how does one gather up two witnesses during Covid?  Ugh


I got my two witnesses at the UPS store, my bank wouldn't notarize at all due to it being for a timeshare.


----------



## JinxRemoving

Home: AKL
Broker: ******************
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 12/31/2020
Offer Accepted: 1/1/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
Closing Docs received: 2/11/2021
Closing Docs returned: 2/12/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: ?
Closed: 2/18/2021
Deed Recorded: 2/19/2021
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## summerw

Ruttangel said:


> Just wanted to say Hi to @pangyal @summerw @Kickstart and everyone else who wished me well back in Nov.
> Had some blood clots on my lungs back then due to COVID but feeling much better now and back to thinking about DVC next trip.
> I’m finally closing on this contract this week,  it’s quite an unbelievable tale that I might share in full one day but just wanted to check in and say hello!
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/r...uctions-formatting-tool.3814982/post-62490569



Wow! I can't wait to hear the tale. Although it was a great price, we are so happy we decided to add on at Riviera instead. We might buy BWV eventually, but just getting it done worked out great for us for now. 

I'm so glad your Covid symptoms are better. It's been quite a year. I hope you get to travel soon!


----------



## Ruttangel

summerw said:


> Wow! I can't wait to hear the tale. Although it was a great price, we are so happy we decided to add on at Riviera instead. We might buy BWV eventually, but just getting it done worked out great for us for now.
> 
> I'm so glad your Covid symptoms are better. It's been quite a year. I hope you get to travel soon!


I’m really pleased you got what you wanted.
We’re hoping to go in August but will depend on border restrictions.
I’ve booked 
6 nights AKL Club Level
Then
5 nights VGF Lake View
Then
5 nights BWV Boardwalk View

I think Club Level is vvvvvvv optimistic!!! 0.01% of being open


----------



## kandlsutton

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/23/21
Offer accepted: 1/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Atinsley22

CookieandOatmeal said:


> @BugsPop That's interesting. Our docs didn't require us to get it notarized. Maybe because chose to do docusign?


We chose DocuSign too. Mason Title asked us and said DocuSign would save us a week.


----------



## Atinsley22

kandlsutton said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/23/21
> Offer accepted: 1/23/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Welcome to AKV that’s what we chose too!


----------



## 808blessing

Atinsley22 said:


> We chose DocuSign too. Mason Title asked us and said DocuSign would save us a week.


I had to do both. Docusign and notary. Probably because it was Aulani.


----------



## Sandisw

ML_LovesDisney said:


> I'm right there with you. It's been 11 days for us and I'm sitting here thinking "don't the sellers want their money as bad as I want the points??"



Many delays have to do with getting things notarized and in today’s world, some places are harder than others to get that scheduled.
This past summer my seller was dealing with severe health issues which played a role in the additional time needed to get them signed. 

It once took my DH and I over a week to coordinate schedules when we both worked.  Fingers crossed it’s soon.


----------



## summerw

Ruttangel said:


> I’m really pleased you got what you wanted.
> We’re hoping to go in August but will depend on border restrictions.
> I’ve booked
> 6 nights AKL Club Level
> Then
> 5 nights VGF Lake View
> Then
> 5 nights BWV Boardwalk View
> 
> I think Club Level is vvvvvvv optimistic!!! 0.01% of being open


That sounds like an awesome trip! I hope you get to take it! In the meantime, I’m waiting for that story.


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Home: AKV
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## kandlsutton

Atinsley22 said:


> Welcome to AKV that’s what we chose too!


Thank you! 2nd contract for us immediately following direct Riviera. Now I’m not sure what to do with myself.  Trips are planned out for the next two years and I’m having withdrawals from searching for resale listings. Thinking I need a small Poly or Copper Creek.  #addonitis


----------



## Atinsley22

UPDATE at 9pm on a Sunday, no points yet but we have an account!!


Here’s our dates.

Offer made: 12/22/2020
Offer accepted: 12/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Closing docs received:1/28/21
Closing docs returned:1/29/21
Seller returned closing docs:????
Closing:2/5/21
Deed recorded: 2/8/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 2/21/2021
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## BugsPop

Atinsley22 said:


> UPDATE at 9pm on a Sunday, no points yet but we have an account!!
> 
> 
> Here’s our dates.
> 
> Offer made: 12/22/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/22/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/22/2020
> Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
> Closing docs received:1/28/21
> Closing docs returned:1/29/21
> Seller returned closing docs:????
> Closing:2/5/21
> Deed recorded: 2/8/2021
> Account Created: 2/21/2021



woot!!!! Congratulations!
We were only a couple days behind you, so hopefully I’ll see an email this week!


----------



## disneyland fan

Atinsley22 said:


> UPDATE at 9pm on a Sunday, no points yet but we have an account!!
> 
> 
> Here’s our dates.
> 
> Offer made: 12/22/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/22/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/22/2020
> Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
> Closing docs received:1/28/21
> Closing docs returned:1/29/21
> Seller returned closing docs:????
> Closing:2/5/21
> Deed recorded: 2/8/2021
> Account Created: 2/21/2021


I’m jealous! I had the deed recorded on the 8th as well. Gonna keep checking my email today!


----------



## Atinsley22

disneyland fan said:


> I’m jealous! I had the deed recorded on the 8th as well. Gonna keep checking my email today!



I can’t believe Disney processed it on a Sunday and much less 10pm EST! Now the wait for points continues.


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 12/17/20
Offer accepted: 12/13/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
Passed ROFR: 01/14/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 2/05/21
Deed recorded: 02/08/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 02/21/21
Points in account:

I had the email at 10pm EST as well.


----------



## Atinsley22

macman123 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co
> Offer made: 12/17/20
> Offer accepted: 12/13/20
> Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
> Passed ROFR: 01/14/21
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing: 2/05/21
> Deed recorded: 02/08/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 02/21/21
> Points in account:
> 
> I had the email at 10pm EST as well.



Are you going to call in? I’m trying to resist the urge


----------



## macman123

Atinsley22 said:


> Are you going to call in? I’m trying to resist the urge



I have another contract that is 1 day behind this one - so not really any point until they both show up


----------



## jwmob91

And just like that, I have to do two at a time when posting LOL

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/12/2021
Closing docs received: 2/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/18/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
New membership account created: N/A
Points loaded: 

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/21/2021
Offer accepted: 2/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
New membership account created: N/A
Points loaded:


----------



## Atinsley22

Update! I didn’t call.


Offer made: 12/22/2020
Offer accepted: 12/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/22/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Closing docs received:1/28/21
Closing docs returned:1/29/21
Seller returned closing docs:????
Closing:2/5/21
Deed recorded: 2/8/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 2/21/2021
Points in account: 2/22/2021

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 62 days with Christmas/New Years etc!!


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 12/17/20
Offer accepted: 12/13/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
Passed ROFR: 01/14/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 2/05/21
Deed recorded: 02/08/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 02/21/21
Points in account: 02/22/21

I didn't call either


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 12/17/20
Offer accepted: 12/18/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 2/08/21
Deed recorded: 02/09/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 02/22/21
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

And then 30 mins later:

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 12/17/20
Offer accepted: 12/18/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 2/08/21
Deed recorded: 02/09/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 02/22/21
Points in account: 02/22/21


----------



## disneyland fan

Question for the experts: will I get an email? I bought resale and I am a new member. Will I receive an email with my membership information or am I waiting on snail mail?


----------



## Atinsley22

disneyland fan said:


> Question for the experts: will I get an email? I bought resale and I am a new member. Will I receive an email with my membership information or am I waiting on snail mail?


You'll get an email.


----------



## pinkxray

Still waiting.....
Got our closing documents Feb. 10 and returned them the next day. I know our seller is older and in the UK so I expect a little delay. Do I email the title company to check on the status or just keep waiting? 
Really wanted the points by April to book a trip but doesn’t seem like that is happening.


----------



## macman123

disneyland fan said:


> Question for the experts: will I get an email? I bought resale and I am a new member. Will I receive an email with my membership information or am I waiting on snail mail?



You will get an email creating the account. The contract should then show up.

Then you have to wait another 7-14 days for the points to show.


----------



## HappyDisneyWife

pinkxray said:


> Still waiting.....
> Got our closing documents Feb. 10 and returned them the next day. I know our seller is older and in the UK so I expect a little delay. Do I email the title company to check on the status or just keep waiting?
> Really wanted the points by April to book a trip but doesn’t seem like that is happening.


Never feel bad about checking in. I try not to be a nuisance and I am always polite (I want them to help me, after all!)... but I don’t want them to forget me, so I feel like pinging them once a week is a good compromise. 

Oh- and it might be the broker that would be most helpful here. If you’re unsure, email them both. Good luck!


----------



## hhisc16

Home: HHI
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 2/19/21
Offer accepted: 2/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Sara Sharpe

I'm still waiting on ROFR, but I thought while I'm waiting I'd try and be proactive with closing.  I am using Fidelity and First American for our title company.  Anyone use that combo before that has some tips?  I activated wire transfers so many can be wired from our account, I have access to a notary, anything else I need to do while I'm waiting patiently....or not so patiently LOL


----------



## kelsey2020

Sara Sharpe said:


> I'm still waiting on ROFR, but I thought while I'm waiting I'd try and be proactive with closing.  I am using Fidelity and First American for our title company.  Anyone use that combo before that has some tips?  I activated wire transfers so many can be wired from our account, I have access to a notary, anything else I need to do while I'm waiting patiently....or not so patiently LOL



It sounds like you're on top of everything you can control, which is awesome! In my own experience, the delay wasn't on our end, but with our Sellers. They were delayed in completing the closing docs on their end, which makes patience and distracting ourselves in the waiting process so much more important. My recommendation is to get into a good book series, start a new TV show, or pick up a new hobby, because waiting on closing docs seemed to be more challenging than ROFR! Haha!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

pinkxray said:


> Still waiting.....
> Got our closing documents Feb. 10 and returned them the next day. I know our seller is older and in the UK so I expect a little delay. Do I email the title company to check on the status or just keep waiting?
> Really wanted the points by April to book a trip but doesn’t seem like that is happening.



I just emailed my title company and asked about the sellers status. They replied and said the sellers confirmed they got everything signed yesterday so closing should occur early next week. I encourage you to reach out to your title company if you're wondering.


----------



## JC1984

Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## MouseFiend

MouseFiend said:


> I heard back from the broker today who said the seller is working on it with Disney. Not sure if they are transferring points from another contract or trying to figure out where the points that were supposed to be transferred went. It doesn’t sound like they were planning to do the former and if they were, I wish they would’ve just told me that. Hoping to get an answer soon!


Just wanted to share the final outcome for anyone curious or who finds themselves in my situation. After weeks of back and forth, Disney finally agreed to put 100 points on a contract the seller still owned and the seller then transferred the 100 points to me. I’m glad the issue was finally resolved but I think if I ever by another resale, I’ll avoid any with transfer points.


----------



## CmdrThor

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/20/21
Passed ROFR: 2/12/21
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## shawy1269

Update:

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/3/21
Offer accepted: 1/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
Estoppel Received: 2/10/21
Closing docs received: 2/22/21
Closing docs returned: 2/24/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## pinkxray

HappyDisneyWife said:


> Never feel bad about checking in. I try not to be a nuisance and I am always polite (I want them to help me, after all!)... but I don’t want them to forget me, so I feel like pinging them once a week is a good compromise.
> 
> Oh- and it might be the broker that would be most helpful here. If you’re unsure, email them both. Good luck!





CookieandOatmeal said:


> I just emailed my title company and asked about the sellers status. They replied and said the sellers confirmed they got everything signed yesterday so closing should occur early next week. I encourage you to reach out to your title company if you're wondering.



I sent out an e-mail  and heard back shortly. The seller did FedEx the closing documents recently and they are due to arrive today.
We are already in our 11m window. I am hoping to get the points before the 7 month window so we still beat out everyone else trying to book our resort at 7m.


----------



## theducks1

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/21
Passed ROFR: 2/17/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: on or before 3/31/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## isthisanything

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/1/21
Offer accepted: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

(edited to fix URL)


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Update - I was pleasantly surprised with it only taking 7 days to receive the closing documents after passing ROFR! 

Home: AKV
Broker:  DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/24/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## jcourtney

Update! Just waiting on Disney to do their thing now. 

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/12/2021
Offer accepted: 01/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/17/2021
Passed ROFR: 02/09/2021
Closing docs received: 02/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/18/2021
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 02/24/21
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## isthisanything

jcourtney said:


> Update! Just waiting on Disney to do their thing now.
> 
> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 01/12/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/12/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/17/2021
> Passed ROFR: 02/09/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/17/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/18/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 02/24/21
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:



Wow - the process seems to be moving much faster after passing ROFR than it has more recently.  I certainly won't get my hopes up, but it is encouraging to see.


----------



## iannovich

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/29/21
Offer accepted: 1/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Les Poissons

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 12/26/2020
Offer accepted: 12/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/26/2020
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Closing docs received:  2/18/21
Closing docs returned:  2/18/21
Seller returned closing docs:  ?
Closing:  2/24/21
Deed recorded:  2/24/21
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## jdomka

jdomka said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/19/21
> Offer accepted: 1/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/21/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/22/21
> Closing docs received: waiting; email should be coming today or tomorrow.
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Magic Vacation Title mentioned there were 49 other Estoppels received along with mine so hopefully some others on here will get their closing docs soon as well.


----------



## mightyblade

Home: OKW
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 2/24/21
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## Ruttangel

Get ready for some interesting timescales
Home: BWV
Broker: www.timesharebrokerservices.com
Title Company: www.timeshareclosingservices.com
Offer made: 9/3/20
Offer accepted: 9/5/20
Sent to ROFR: 10/9/20
Passed ROFR: 11/9/20
Closing docs received: 11/23/20
Closing docs returned: 11/24/20
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/15/21
Closing: 2/19/21
Deed recorded: 2/24/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/16/21
Points in account: 3/20/21


----------



## jcourtney

isthisanything said:


> Wow - the process seems to be moving much faster after passing ROFR than it has more recently.  I certainly won't get my hopes up, but it is encouraging to see.



They told me it would be 5 weeks for Disney to transfer the contract and another 2 weeks to get the points. I hope things continue to move faster than that. Not because I need it faster but because I hate waiting


----------



## FinnFogg

Home: AKL
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS Inc
Offer made: 1/27/21
Offer accepted: 1/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## macman123

jcourtney said:


> They told me it would be 5 weeks for Disney to transfer the contract and another 2 weeks to get the points. I hope things continue to move faster than that. Not because I need it faster but because I hate waiting



I have closed on several contracts and it’s around 2 weeks from the deed being recorded


----------



## jcourtney

macman123 said:


> I have closed on several contracts and it’s around 2 weeks from the deed being recorded


How do I know when the deed is recorded? Will they tell me? They said they will mail it to us within 30 days. I guess that's how we know?


----------



## Les Poissons

jcourtney said:


> How do I know when the deed is recorded? Will they tell me? They said they will mail it to us within 30 days. I guess that's how we know?



You can go directly to the Orange County Comptroller page and search to see if it's recorded.  Link is below:
https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## jcourtney

Les Poissons said:


> You can go directly to the Orange County Comptroller page and search to see if it's recorded.  Link is below:
> https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


Awesome thanks! I just looked and it was recorded this morning


----------



## mcraja1984

Home: AKV
Broker:  DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Closing docs received: 2/22/21
Closing docs returned: 2/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## ValW

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/31/2020
Offer accepted: 12/31/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
Closing docs received: 2/15/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/15/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 2/18/2021
Closing: 2/24/2021
Deed recorded: 2/24/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD

56 days and counting....

Home: VGC
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 12/27/2020
Offer accepted: 12/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/19/2021
Closing docs received: 2/8/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/8/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

60 days and counting...  *Was informed by title company that this could not close prior to 2/28. I don't know why as nothing is listed on the purchase agreement stating delayed closing.

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/25/2020
Offer accepted: 12/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
Closing docs received: 2/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/16/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

62 days and counting...  *International Seller - anticipated a longer timeline.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/26/2020
Offer accepted: 12/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/15/2021
Closing docs received: 2/10/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/10/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 2/25/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account: 

We are moving! Hopefully closing tomorrow


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Home: VGC
Broker: **********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/15/21
Offer accepted: 1/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/21
Passed ROFR: 2/9/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/25/21
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## JC1984

Has anyone noticed a difference in speed when it comes to Title Companies?


----------



## jdomka

jdomka said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/19/21
> Offer accepted: 1/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/21/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/22/21
> Closing docs received: 2/25/21
> Closing docs returned: pending…
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## macman123

JC1984 said:


> Has anyone noticed a difference in speed when it comes to Title Companies?



Yes, a vast difference. I have closed on 12 contracts. By far the quickest is Mason Title.


----------



## BugsPop

Gah..... c’mon Disney.. lol.  Deed recorded on the 11th, so it’s been a few weeks.  A few longer than normal weeks.. sure feels like it.  Believe it or not, obsessively checking your email doesn’t make them send that welcome email faster..


----------



## kelsey2020

BugsPop said:


> Gah..... c’mon Disney.. lol.  Deed recorded on the 11th, so it’s been a few weeks.  A few longer than normal weeks.. sure feels like it.  Believe it or not, obsessively checking your email doesn’t make them send that welcome email faster..



Same! We're feeling the same way!


----------



## JC1984

macman123 said:


> Yes, a vast difference. I have closed on 12 contracts. By far the quickest is Mason Title.


IYO who has been the slowest?


----------



## macman123

JC1984 said:


> IYO who has been the slowest?



The others are generally slower *** and TRCS. I just found Mason really really quick.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Closing Update:

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/07/2021
Offer accepted: 1/07/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/08/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/20/2021
Closing docs received: 02/12/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/12/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 2/22/2021
Closing: 3/1/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## mightyblade

Home: OKW
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 2/24/21
Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (had issues with wire transfer being from Canada so got them in 2 days after. Otherwise would have been same day)
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## disneyland fan

I received an email today with an activation code! However, it says I also need a Club ID in order to set up my online account. How did get my Club ID?


----------



## BillBrasky

Home: VGF
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR:
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

And


Home: CCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/24/21
Offer accepted: 2/25/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home:SR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 12/14/20
Offer accepted: 12/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/22/20
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Estoppel Received: 01/28/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 02/05/21
Deed recorded: 02/12/21
Membership created & contract showing: 02/26/021
Points in account:

Like Quote Reply


----------



## kelsey2020

Now just waiting on those sweet, sweet points to hit our account! Does anyone know how long that typically takes?

Home: OKW(E)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/14/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 2/8/2021
Closed: 2/10/2021
Deed Recorded: 2/12/2021
New Membership account: 2/26/2021
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

kelsey2020 said:


> Now just waiting on those sweet, sweet points to hit our account! Does anyone know how long that typically takes?



Its really varies. I had one last week loaded in 30 mins. But then the contract before took 2 weeks.


----------



## BugsPop

And WE GOT THE EMAIL!  Now like the rest of you... waiting on those sweet sweet points to load...


----------



## kelsey2020

macman123 said:


> Its really varies. I had one last week loaded in 30 mins. But then the contract before took 2 weeks.



Damn! I guess I'll just have to keep checking over the weekend. I heard somewhere that if we call DVC they'll load our points for us? We have a trip in April we're hoping to use points for!


----------



## macman123

kelsey2020 said:


> Damn! I guess I'll just have to keep checking over the weekend. I heard somewhere that if we call DVC they'll load our points for us? We have a trip in April we're hoping to use points for!



Yes if you call MS then they can load the points. But its a lottery - I had to call 5 times before anyone said they would look into getting them loaded. The rest of the time they said I just had to wait.


----------



## princesscinderella

disneyland fan said:


> I received an email today with an activation code! However, it says I also need a Club ID in order to set up my online account. How did get my Club ID?


Your club ID is your member number. Is that included in the email?


----------



## disneyland fan

princesscinderella said:


> Your club ID is your member number. Is that included in the email?


It’s not in the email. I guess I’ll call on Monday and try to get them to look it up.


----------



## princesscinderella

disneyland fan said:


> It’s not in the email. I guess I’ll call on Monday and try to get them to look it up.


It may be included in your closing docs?  I haven’t closed on resale in a while.


----------



## disneyland fan

UPDATE! I actually received two emails. I had to search my junk folder. Now I have the club ID and the activation code and I was able to access the member site! Just waiting for the points to load!


----------



## BugsPop

disneyland fan said:


> It’s not in the email. I guess I’ll call on Monday and try to get them to look it up.



you should have gotten two emails... one will have your club ID in it, and the other will have the activation code... check your junk folders if you don’t have the other one


----------



## Lee Matthews

UK buyer so expecting this to take some time

Home: AKL (210 points)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com 
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 02/21/2021
Offer accepted: 02/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 02/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Lee Matthews said:


> UK buyer so expecting this to take some time



Im Uk too and have brought 12 contracts in the last year.

I don't think the fact in the UK makes any difference to timing......


----------



## Lee Matthews

12 contracts.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Lee Matthews said:


> 12 contracts.



I know we should all be so lucky!! Its wonderful and exciting that people can actually do that. I would love to one day but I know that is not happening for us. I will just be happy and satisfied if my 2 in ROFR pass. Day #18 on 1 and just beginning the process on another.


----------



## macman123

Lee Matthews said:


> 12 contracts.



plus one direct. Total = 2000 points 

This time last year I had 0 points.


----------



## vicarrieous

Does anyone know if after you submit for ROFR and Disney then asks for a Death Certificate if your rofr count restarts?


----------



## Lee Matthews

macman123 said:


> plus one direct. Total = 2000 points
> 
> This time last year I had 0 points.



hey, if you’re able to I then all the more to you. We are only on this earth once


----------



## Lee Matthews

Divaofdisney said:


> I know we should all be so lucky!! Its wonderful and exciting that people can actually do that. I would love to one day but I know that is not happening for us. I will just be happy and satisfied if my 2 in ROFR pass. Day #18 on 1 and just beginning the process on another.



all the best and hope they both come through for you


----------



## Divaofdisney

Lee Matthews said:


> all the best and hope they both come through for you



Thanks so much me too!! I should hopefully hear back most likely end of this week on my OKW ROFR.  I just submitted the offer on AKL which was accepted and now just waiting for the paperwork to sign so it can be sent to ROFR. I am trying to remain hopeful on both. They are not sizeable contracts but together if all goes through I will have a total of 350 points with a use year in April and again in August- We are excited.  I have a almost 7 month old granddaughter and looking to share our deep love of Disney with a new generation.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Just our luck that when we start to submit our ROFR, Disney start to gobble them up. Their wait list must be building up for AKL at the moment.


----------



## manditrianne

vicarrieous said:


> Does anyone know if after you submit for ROFR and Disney then asks for a Death Certificate if your rofr count restarts?


Did anyone else "hear" that question in the voice as it's said at the end of the Haunted Mansion ride?

No? Just me? Okay.


----------



## cmarsh31

Lee Matthews said:


> Just our luck that when we start to submit our ROFR, Disney start to gobble them up. Their wait list must be building up for AKL at the moment.



I hope not! Our contract for AKV will be going to ROFR this week too!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Keep us updated. Maybe a trigger happy person at Disney this week on the buybacks


----------



## disneyland fan

Here's my timeline in case it helps anyone

Home: Copper Creek at WL
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 11/22/2020
Offer accepted: 11/24/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/2/2020
Passed ROFR: 12/8/2020
Closing docs received: 01/05/2021
Closing docs returned: 01/09/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 1/28/2021
Closing: 2/5/2021
Deed recorded: 2/8/2021
Contract Showing/New Membership Created: 2/26/2021
Points in account: 2/27/2021


----------



## BugsPop

I called into MS this morning and got THE BEST CM on the phone.. she was unbelievable!   I let her know that we were trying to book a surprise visit for our daughters 7th birthday to try and make up for the Covid scrapped 6th.. Put on hold, no worries.. she came back and asked if had gotten the welcome email yet, as she was told that DVC hadn’t gotten the paperwork on us yet..  Told her that we had, and that we were all set up in the system, and just waiting on points to load..  She apologized and put me back on hold.. no problem!  Thank you for your help!  30 mins later, she comes back on and is extremely apologetic for the delay... they were having a hard time locating the info in the system for some reason..  once again, no worries!  15 mins later she comes back on... “do you have your acct open online?  Hit refresh....“.  THE POINTS WERE THERE!!  I must have sounded like a loon, because she just busted up laughing...  I couldn’t thank her enough!  Then she booked for us too!  We own at SSR, but there was a day not available for when we were going, but she found us full availability at Poly for our first DVC stay!  This was on my bucket list for a long time, so we are all just vibrating with excite at this point.. lol!  T-minus 21 days and counting!  We even added some new magic bands to celebrate!  
As a bonus, I just booked us a split stay for September, with a few nights in a 1BR at BLT, and a 1BR Savanna view at Kidani!


----------



## JavaDuck

Update

home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 1/30/21
Offer accepted: 1/30/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 2/28/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## macman123

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 12/14/20
Offer accepted: 12/16/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/22/20
Passed ROFR: 01/13/21
Estoppel Received: 01/28/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 02/05/21
Deed recorded: 02/12/21
Membership created & contract showing: 02/26/21
Points in account: 02/28/21


----------



## manditrianne

vicarrieous said:


> Does anyone know if after you submit for ROFR and Disney then asks for a Death Certificate if your rofr count restarts?


I wouldn't think so - they're already in "due diligence" mode making sure it's able to be sold, which would give me hope that they'll put it in the "pass" pile.


----------



## myth2001

myth2001 said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 12/06/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/07/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 01/06/2021
> Closing docs received: 01/13/2021
> Closing docs returned: 01/13/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 01/20/2021
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/04/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:




Quick update as I continue to wait for the 2nd contract to close (first one already fully complete in previous updates)

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer made: 01/04/2021
Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
Closing docs received: 02/19/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/20/2021
Seller returned closing docs: ??? (international, Canada)
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: MagicVacationTitle
> Offer made: 1/16/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/16/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/2021
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing date:
> Deed recorded:
> New membership account created:
> Points loaded:



Home: BLT
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: MagicVacationTitle
Offer made: 1/16/2021
Offer accepted: 1/16/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021
Closing docs received: 2/25/21
Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (Delivery estimate 3/1)
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing date: 4/5/21
Deed recorded:
New membership account created: 
Points loaded:


----------



## kelsey2020

Points are here and we have our Welcome Home trip booked at The Grand Floridian for April!!!!

Now to add on somewhere else...

Home: OKW(E)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/14/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 2/8/2021
Closed: 2/10/2021
Deed Recorded: 2/12/2021
New Membership account: 2/26/2021
Points in account: 2/28/2021


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

kelsey2020 said:


> Points are here and we have our Welcome Home trip booked at The Grand Floridian for April!!!!
> 
> Now to add on somewhere else...
> 
> Home: OKW(E)
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer Made: 12/14/2020
> Offer Accepted: 12/14/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/16/2020
> Passed ROFR: 1/13/2021
> Closing Docs received: 1/22/2021
> Closing Docs returned: 1/23/2021
> Seller Closing Docs Returned: 2/8/2021
> Closed: 2/10/2021
> Deed Recorded: 2/12/2021
> New Membership account: 2/26/2021
> Points in account: 2/28/2021


Wow - Passed to Closing Docs received was fast!  So happy for you - Have fun in April!


----------



## mrmagpi

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Wow - Passed to Closing Docs received was fast!  So happy for you - Have fun in April!


Thanks! They said we would close as soon as they receive the seller documents but have April as a deadline. Hoping the seller is as motivated as we are so we can close sooner.


----------



## Divaofdisney

*UPDATE!*! We are super happy and excited  

Home:  OKW
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 1/31/2021
Offer accepted: 1/31/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/09/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

Divaofdisney said:


> *UPDATE!*! We are super happy and excited
> 
> Home:  OKW
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Title Company
> Offer made: 1/31/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/31/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 2/09/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing:
> Points in account:


Congrats on passing ROFR!


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/26/2020
Offer accepted: 12/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/15/2021
Closing docs received: 2/10/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/10/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 2/25/21
Closing: 3/1/2021
Deed recorded: 3/2/2021 (they told us it will be recorded tomorrow)
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:

64 days from offer to deed recording. Hopefully it doesn't take longer than 2 weeks to load points.


----------



## jdomka

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/21/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: 2/22/21
Closing docs received: 2/25/21
Closing docs returned: pending…
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

 ^^update^^


----------



## Castle crew

Home: SSR
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 2/8/2021
Offer accepted: 2/8/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/09/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
Closing docs received:  3/26/2021
Closing docs returned:  3/29/2021
Seller returned closing docs:  4/14/2021
Closing:  4/16/2021
Deed recorded:  4/20/2021
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## MonaMN

Joining in the fun over here!

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/28/21
Offer accepted: 1/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 2/28/21
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## pinkxray

How do you figure out when the deed was recorded?


----------



## JC1984

pinkxray said:


> How do you figure out when the deed was recorded?


You have to check out the website for the Orange County Recorders Office.


----------



## justadreamaway77

Home: SSR
Broker: https://*******.com/
Title Company: TRCS, inc
Offer made: 1/22/2021
Offer accepted: 1/23/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/2/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Updated now that it's closed!  Yay!

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/24/21 (received 3/1 due to FedEx delay)
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/25/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## macman123

pinkxray said:


> How do you figure out when the deed was recorded?



https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearchPOST.jsp


----------



## E2ME2

Can't believe I'm at this again, already !   
Here Goes:

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/28/21
Offer accepted: 3/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Membership - Existing Member
Points in account:


----------



## pinkxray

pinkxray said:


> Home: BWV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title company: First American
> Offer made: Dec 10
> Offer accepted: Dec 10
> Sent to ROFR: Dec 15
> Passed ROFR: Jan. 12
> Closing documents received: Feb. 10
> Returned: Feb 11
> Sellers closing documents returned: Feb 2/25 or 2/26?
> Closing: March 1
> Deed Recorded: March 2



Updated finally! Seems like such a long process. Jealous to see other who bought at the same time already getting their points now. 
I will being calling everyday once I get my email! I want to book two nights in Nov. at BWV and need to do it before the 7 month booking window hits and everyone snatches them up. I still see availability for our nights and hope I can at least get a day or two.


----------



## twinmom108

Our Offer On HH Sept 150 accepted on November 23. Still waiting to close - 99 days and counting.


----------



## dbtex83

pinkxray said:


> Updated finally! Seems like such a long process. Jealous to see other who bought at the same time already getting their points now.
> I will being calling everyday once I get my email! I want to book two nights in Nov. at BWV and need to do it before the 7 month booking window hits and everyone snatches them up. I still see availability for our nights and hope I can at least get a day or two.


I'm in the same slow timeframe as you. I passed ROFR the same week and I'm still waiting on the sellers to return their closing documents 2 weeks after receiving them. The wait is agonizing when you see others move through the process quickly.


----------



## TXN4Disney

Updated 4/8
So happy we are at this point!

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/31/2021
Offer accepted: 1/31/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/04/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
Closing docs received: 03/29/2021
Closing docs returned: 04/01/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 03/31/2021
Closing: 04/06/2021
Deed recorded: 04/08/2021
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: MagicVacationTitle
> Offer made: 1/16/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/16/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/2021
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021
> Closing docs received: 2/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (Delivery estimate 3/1)
> Sellers closing docs returned:?
> Closing date: 4/5/21
> Deed recorded:
> New membership account created:
> Points loaded:


Home: BLT
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: MagicVacationTitle
Offer made: 1/16/2021
Offer accepted: 1/16/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021
Closing docs received: 2/25/21
Closing docs returned:  3/1/21 (mail)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
Closing date: 3/2/21
Deed recorded:
New membership account created: 
Points loaded:


----------



## manditrianne

Home: HH
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/31/2021
Offer accepted: 1/31/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/28/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

TXN4Disney said:


> So happy we are at this point!
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Title Company
> Offer made: 1/31/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/31/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 2/04/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing:
> Points in account:


Congrats!


----------



## CmdrThor

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/20/21
Passed ROFR: 2/12/21
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/2/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded: 3/2/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


Fingers crossed this gets loaded quickly .. I have a reservation in 17 days and another in 21 days that I would love to shuffle some points on and use the banked points from this one and free up points in my other contracts.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

UPDATE:

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/7/21
Offer accepted: 1/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/12/21
Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
Estoppel Received: 2/16/21
Closing docs received: 2/16/21
Closing docs returned: 2/22/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## CmdrThor

I tried to call Member Administration today to see if there's any chance at getting my points loaded in time to use them this month.  Apparently they aren't taking phone calls at all, so if you need to talk to them don't worry about trying to get through the busy signals, just email wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com.


----------



## macman123

CmdrThor said:


> I tried to call Member Administration today to see if there's any chance at getting my points loaded in time to use them this month.  Apparently they aren't taking phone calls at all, so if you need to talk to them don't worry about trying to get through the busy signals, just email wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com.



They havent taken calls for a while. You need to ask someone from MS and ask points are added.

Some will do it after putting you on hold for 15 mins, other wont

Its a lottery. took me 5 attempts.


----------



## CmdrThor

macman123 said:


> They havent taken calls for a while. You need to ask someone from MS and ask points are added.
> 
> Some will do it after putting you on hold for 15 mins, other wont
> 
> Its a lottery. took me 5 attempts.



I assume that is after the contract is already showing, right?


----------



## macman123

CmdrThor said:


> I assume that is after the contract is already showing, right?



Yes. The contract MUST be showing on your account.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/3/21
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## mcraja1984

Home: AKV
Broker:  DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Closing docs received: 2/22/21
Closing docs returned: 2/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/26/21
Closing: 3/03/21
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## jdomka

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/21/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: 2/22/21
Closing docs received: 2/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/3/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
Closing: pending…
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

^^update^^


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/19/20
Offer accepted: 12/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/23/20
Passed ROFR: 01/14/21
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/11/21
Closing: 2/17/21
Deed recorded: 2/18/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 03/03/21
Points in account:


----------



## hilltopper152

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/7/21
Offer accepted: 2/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: 3/26/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Closing: 3/31/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/15/21
Points in account:


----------



## hilltopper152

Why does estoppel seem to vary from less than a week to 3 weeks so wildly? Seems strange that part takes so long to begin with.


----------



## isthisanything

hilltopper152 said:


> Why does estoppel seem to vary from less than a week to 3 weeks so wildly? Seems strange that part takes so long to begin with.



Yes, I was wondering the same thing - it's almost like they do estoppel once or twice a month and they do the entire pile and then they wait another 2-3 weeks to start again.


----------



## shawy1269

Update: Fidelity and First American strike again! I originally returned closing docs 2/24. On 2/28 title reached out by email to let me know they had not included that buyer was paying 2020 dues on the closing statement. They finally resent the docs yesterday after hounding them every day by phone. The title agent says they were waiting on Fidelity. The Fidelity agent says she found the email from the owner confirming the dues payment in her spam last night after I called her. THE WORST!!! 

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/3/21
Offer accepted: 1/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
Estoppel Received: 2/10/21
Closing docs received: 2/22/21
Closing docs returned: 3/3/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Sara Sharpe

shawy1269 said:


> Update: Fidelity and First American strike again! I originally returned closing docs 2/24. On 2/28 title reached out by email to let me know they had not included that buyer was paying 2020 dues on the closing statement. They finally resent the docs yesterday after hounding them every day by phone. The title agent says they were waiting on Fidelity. The Fidelity agent says she found the email from the owner confirming the dues payment in her spam last night after I called her. THE WORST!!!
> 
> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 1/3/21
> Offer accepted: 1/5/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/10/21
> Closing docs received: 2/22/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/3/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


I'm using the same combo and just passed ROFR yesterday.....I'm nervous about how this will play out moving forward....Fidelity and First American seem to be quite the duo.....ugh!


----------



## JinxRemoving

Home: AKL
Broker: ******************
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer Made: 12/31/2020
Offer Accepted: 1/1/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
Closing Docs received: 2/11/2021
Closing Docs returned: 2/12/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: ?
Closed: 2/18/2021
Deed Recorded: 2/19/2021
New Membership account: 3/4/2021
Points in account: 3/4/2021 

Edited to add points on account. I called and spoke to a super nice CM who loaded the points right away. I booked a quick 2 night trip for next week, woo hoo! 

62 days from offer acceptance to points in account.


----------



## smsharp

Home: PVB
Broker: Buy and Sell DVC
Title Company: TRCS
Offer Made: 2/11/2021
Offer Accepted: 2/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/4/2021
Closing Docs received:
Closing Docs returned: 
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 
Closed: 
Deed Recorded: 
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## wvujeb

Update:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/30/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/15/2021
Closing Docs received: 2/11/2021
Closing Docs returned: 2/12/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 2/25/2021?
Closed: 3/2/2021
Deed Recorded: 3/4/2021
New Membership account:
Points in account:


----------



## kellylynn1253

Home: AKL
Broker: DVC Store
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 2/8/2021
Offer accepted: 2/8/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/4/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## theducks1

Update:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/21
Passed ROFR: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 3/3/21
Closing docs returned: 3/4/21 (wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Deed recorded. Now to wait for account creation. Thankfully I have a spring break trip to WDW coming up to distract me from the wait. My last trip as a non-owner and potentially my last time staying at Pop! 

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/24/21 (received 3/1 due to FedEx delay)
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/25/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded: 3/4/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## cmarsh31

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

waiting waiting waiting for deposit to be taken or something. Contracts were signed 3/3.


----------



## E2ME2

Updated - sent today

Home: AKV
Broker: Fidelity
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/28/21
Offer accepted: 3/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/4/21
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Membership - Existing Member
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

A reminder to please use broker links, even if you are positive its okay.  I really hate to delete others hard work.


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: MagicVacationTitle
> Offer made: 1/16/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/16/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/2021
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021
> Closing docs received: 2/25/21
> Closing docs returned:  3/1/21 (mail)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
> Closing date: 3/2/21
> Deed recorded:
> New membership account created:
> Points loaded:



Home: BLT
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: MagicVacationTitle
Offer made: 1/16/2021
Offer accepted: 1/16/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021
Closing docs received: 2/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/1/21 (mail)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
Closing date: 3/2/21
Deed recorded:3/4/21
New membership account created: 
Points loaded:


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/19/20
Offer accepted: 12/21/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/23/20
Passed ROFR: 01/14/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/11/21
Closing: 2/17/21
Deed recorded: 2/18/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 03/03/21
Points in account: 03/05/21


----------



## vicarrieous

Updated FINALLY  

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 01/29/2021
Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021     <---33 days, it wasn't fun 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: Est. 
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Updated FINALLY
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021     <---33 days, it wasn't fun
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: Est.
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:


Welcome to the Club


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Welcome to the Club



Feels good! We have to pass the ROFR torch and unfortunately I think that goes to @GreatCeremonialHouse who is on day 60ish of ROFR....


----------



## Jdlucas24

Home: AUL
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 01/27/2021
Offer accepted: 01/28/2021
Sent to ROFR: 02/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 03/04/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: Est.
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## twinmom108

Home: HH
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: John L Wilson SC Law Firm, PA
Offer made: 11/23/20
Offer accepted: 11/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
Estoppel Received: 2/8/21
Closing docs received: 2/9/21
Closing docs returned: 2/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/26/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


Currently 103 Days & Counting


----------



## pangyal

Home: Riviera
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 12/6/20
Offer accepted: 12/6/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/7/20
Passed ROFR: 1/6/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 1/27/21
Closing docs returned: 1/31/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/14/21
Closing: 2/17/21
Deed recorded: 2/19/21
Membership created & contract showing: Existing members; new contract showing as of 3/3/21
Points in account: 3/5/21


----------



## pac1999

Home: SSR
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 12/30/20
Offer accepted: 12/31/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/3/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/15/2021
Closing docs received: 2/9/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/10/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/19/2021
Closing: 2/22/21
Deed recorded: 02/23/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/8/2021
Points in account: 3/9/2021

4th contact,  2nd resale.  This waiting for it to show in my account is driving me crazy.  Hopefully within a few days based on what is here.

Updated with contract points transfer completed.  Now time to make some reservations!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

pac1999 said:


> Home: SSR
> Title Company: Mason Title Co
> Offer made: 12/30/20
> Offer accepted: 12/31/20
> Sent to ROFR: 1/3/2021
> Passed ROFR: 2/9/2021
> Closing docs received: 2/9/2021
> Closing docs returned: 2/10/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 2/19/2021
> Closing: 2/22/21
> Deed recorded: 02/23/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: not yet
> Points in account:
> 
> 4th contact,  2nd resale.  This waiting for it to show in my account is driving me crazy.  Hopefully within a few days based on what is here.


Wow!  Zero time between Passing ROFR and gettin your Closing docs - that's amazing!  That can be 2-4 weeks alone for estoppel. You're still way ahead of the curve for timeline.


----------



## pac1999

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Wow!  Zero time between Passing ROFR and gettin your Closing docs - that's amazing!  That can be 2-4 weeks alone for estoppel. You're still way ahead of the curve for timeline.


Sorry typo.  Pass 1/15, closing docs received after estoppel 2/9


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

pac1999 said:


> Sorry typo.  Pass 1/15, closing docs received after estoppel 2/9


Gotcha.  Though still that's fast for ROFR then - you're going great!  But yes - we all feel your pain.  I feel like that old "Mervyns" commercial "Open! Open! Open!"


----------



## BillBrasky

Adding one more to this. We are waiting on 3 at once. I like getting things done in one fell swoop I guess.

Home: VGF
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR:
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

And


Home: CCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/24/21
Offer accepted: 2/25/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR:
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account: 

AND

Home: SSR
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/28/21
Offer accepted: 3/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/21
Passed ROFR:
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## timff18

Home: SSR
Broker:  www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 1/7/21
Offer accepted: 1/9/21
Sent to ROFR:  1/15/21
Passed ROFR: 2/6/21
Closing docs received: 2/15/21
Closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Seller returned closing docs: 2/21/21
Closing: 3/8/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Long delay with the closing docs being returned because they went into my junk mail.  I normally check my junk folder, but the name that they came from, along with the subject, was not clear of what it was, so I probably ignored it if i came across it (plus, i was in Disney on 2/15, so I was not watching emails like I usually do!).  It was not until 3 weeks later that i did a "dvc" search in my email, wondering why i did not get the documents yet, and sure enough there they were!  I wish they would have called/text that everything was sent, The process would have been done 3 weeks ago!


----------



## mightyblade

Home: OKW
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 2/24/21
Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (had issues with wire transfer being from Canada so got them in 2 days after. Otherwise would have been same day)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Closing: 3/8/21
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## vicarrieous

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 01/29/2021
Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021     <---33 days, it wasn't fun 
Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing: Est.
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## jdomka

jdomka said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/19/21
> Offer accepted: 1/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/21/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/22/21
> Closing docs received: 2/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/3/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
> Closing: 3/8/21
> Deed recorded: pending…
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


^^Update^^


----------



## isthisanything

vicarrieous said:


> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021     <---33 days, it wasn't fun
> Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
> Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: Est.
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:



Wow - the long ROFR wait was not great, but the quick turnaround on Estoppel and closing is great!  Congratulations!


----------



## vicarrieous

isthisanything said:


> Wow - the long ROFR wait was not great, but the quick turnaround on Estoppel and closing is great!  Congratulations!



Yes! Now let's hope the seller can return documents quickly and we can actually close quickly!


----------



## chilledsugar

Home: AKV
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/26/21
Passed ROFR: 2/18/21
Estoppel received: n/a
Closing docs received: 3/3/21
Seller closing docs returned: 3/4/21
Buyer closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Closing: 3/9/21
Deed recorded:
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021     <---33 days, it wasn't fun
> Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
> Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing: Est.
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:


Now you pass me!


----------



## JC1984

UPDATE:
Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Broker told me this:
“DVC issued a large batch of nearly 150 plus estoppels over the past weekend.”


----------



## PalDisFam

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/26/21
Offer accepted: 1/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
Estoppel Received: 3/6/21
Closing docs received: 3/9/21
Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created and contract showing: 
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Now you pass me!


You are right there with me running! Let's hope closing goes fast, but I think I may be waiting for the seller to send things back.


----------



## vicarrieous

Rumors are that tons of estoppels were received today. Luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> You are right there with me running! Let's hope closing goes fast, but I think I may be waiting for the seller to send things back.


I read somewhere Aulani closings take longer for some reason. Need to get my 191 points rented before they expire!


----------



## isthisanything

isthisanything said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/1/21
> Offer accepted: 2/2/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
> Estoppel received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> (edited to fix URL)



Updated with Estoppel, closing documents pending, but expected in the next few days. Excited that the process continues to move forward to our first contract.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I read somewhere Aulani closings take longer for some reason. Need to get my 191 points rented before they expire!



Good luck! I hope that isn't the case for you   We have points expiring as well that need to get used. Crossing my fingers we keep this current pace up!


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Sara Sharpe said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/19/21
> Offer accepted: 1/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/3/21
> Estoppel R
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



updated to add estoppel received yesterday!!!!  Just waiting on closing docs now!!!!!


----------



## LaneOT

UPDATED: 
Home: SSR
Broker: WWW.Dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 1/24/2021
Offer accepted: 1/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/18/2021
Closing docs received: 3/1/2021
Closing docs returned:  3/9/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/8/2021
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 
Points in account:


----------



## JC1984

And again:
UPDATE:
Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/9/21
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> And again:
> UPDATE:
> Home: AUL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/31/21
> Offer accepted: 2/1/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/9/21
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



See you are right there with me! You might pass me by! I have a feeling my seller may take a bit.


----------



## JC1984

Sorry last one for today...
UPDATE:
Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/9/21
Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
Money Wired: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## LottiesMommy

Home: Saratoga Springs
Title Company: www.masontitle.com
Offer made: 1/14/21
Offer accepted: 1/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/21
Passed ROFR: 2/9/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/15/21
Closing docs returned: 2/18/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/8/21
Closing: 3/9/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## stacie_d

Home: CCR
Broker: WWW.Dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 12/22/2020
Offer accepted: 12/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021*
Closing docs received: 2/11/2021 (we were out of town)
Closing docs returned: 2/15/2021 
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 2/17/2021
Deed recorded: 2/24/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 3/9/2021
Points in account:

*we inquired a few times about the delay. Broker reached out to Disney at least twice to check on delay.   Not sure if the waiver decision failed to be conveyed and our waiver date was really estoppel date...but we had closing docs delivered the same day as we received the waiver notification. So the second part was very fast!


----------



## myth2001

myth2001 said:


> Quick update as I continue to wait for the 2nd contract to close (first one already fully complete in previous updates)
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/04/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/19/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/20/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: ??? (international, Canada)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:



update as things slowly moving along...

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/04/2021
Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
Estoppel Received: 02/11/2021
Closing docs received: 02/19/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/20/2021 sent, 02/24/2021 received (fedex express delay)
Seller returned closing docs: 03/09/2021 received (international, Canada)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## dbtex83

Slowly getting there... Started off with a quick ROFR, but every other step felt like forever.

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 12/28/20
Offer Accepted: 12/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/30/20
Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
Closing Docs received: 2/15/21
Closing Docs Returned: 2/15/21
Seller Returned Closing docs: 3/3/21 
Closing: 3/4/21
Deed Recorded: 3/10/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in Account:


----------



## carseatguru

Home: Polynesian
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/17/21
Offer accepted: 2/17/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/18/21
Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Seller returned closing docs: 3/29/21
Closing: 4/2/21
Deed recorded: 4/2/21
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/16/21
Points in account: 4/19/21

Total time: 61 days


----------



## JC1984

dbtex83 said:


> Slowly getting there... Started off with a quick ROFR, but every other step felt like forever.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 12/28/20
> Offer Accepted: 12/28/20
> Sent to ROFR: 12/30/20
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
> Closing Docs received: 2/15/21
> Closing Docs Returned: 2/15/21
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 3/3/21
> Closing: 3/4/21
> Deed Recorded: 3/10/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account:


I hate your at the mercy of the sellers getting their closing docs returned. The brokers should put some type of pressure on them.


----------



## justadreamaway77

isthisanything said:


> Wow - the long ROFR wait was not great, but the quick turnaround on Estoppel and closing is great!  Congratulations!


Let me know what date is on your Waiver of ROFR paperwork.....we submitted ours on 1/25 and were told that we passed on 3/2 but when I got a copy of the waiver with my closing documents, the waiver was dated that it was waived on 2/18!  If that is true, why did I not hear until 3/1?


----------



## isthisanything

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/1/21
Offer accepted: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

*Updated with closing docs received*


----------



## justadreamaway77

UPDATE

Home: SSR
Broker: https://*******.com/
Title Company: TRCS, inc
Offer made: 1/22/2021
Offer accepted: 1/23/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/2/2021
Closing docs received: 3/8/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/9/2021
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## mightyblade

Home: OKW
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 2/24/21
Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (had issues with wire transfer being from Canada so got them in 2 days after. Otherwise would have been same day)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Closing: 3/8/21
Deed recorded: 3/10/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/3/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Edited to fix my typos LOL


----------



## Sara Sharpe

isthisanything said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/1/21
> Offer accepted: 2/2/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
> Estoppel received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/10/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> *Updated with closing docs received*


This gives me hope!  We got our estoppel the same day, but passed ROFR after you!  Our agent said they received something like 37 estoppel's on Monday!


----------



## princesscinderella

I thought I would share my timeline for a gratuitous transfer of points from my Mother in law who no longer wanted to own DVC. Just waiting for the contract and points to show up in my account.

Home: OKW
Broker: None - Gratuitous Transfer 
Title Company: Mason Title
Sent Deed and info to title company: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/05/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: not sure if applicable
Closing docs received: 3/1/21 for both parties 
Closing docs returned: 3/1/21 for both parties
Deed recorded: 3/9/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## jdomka

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/21/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: 2/22/21
Closing docs received: 2/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/3/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
Closing: 3/8/21
Deed recorded: 3/10/21
Contract Showing on Membership: Pending…
Points in account:


----------



## manditrianne

manditrianne said:


> Home: HH
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 1/31/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/31/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
> Passed ROFR: 2/28/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller returned closing docs:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing:
> Points in account:



UPDATE:

Home: HH
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/31/2021
Offer accepted: 1/31/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/28/2021
Closing docs received: 3/10/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/10/2021
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Update- closed today! 

Home: VGC
Broker: www.**********.com
Title: Mason
Offer made: 1/15/21
Offer accepted: 1/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/9/21 (23 days)
Closing docs received: 2/25 
Closing docs returned: 2/26
Seller returned closing docs: 3/8
Closing: 3/10
Deed recorded: 3/10
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## dbtex83

JC1984 said:


> I hate your at the mercy of the sellers getting their closing docs returned. The brokers should put some type of pressure on them.


I know it. I sent a friendly email to the title company every few days to check in, and it sounds like they did stay on top of the sellers as best they could. Unfortunately for this one, the sellers needed to sign and return separate packages and one took a full 2+ weeks to get theirs back.


----------



## stacie_d

Completed! 

Home: CCR
Broker: WWW.Dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 12/22/2020
Offer accepted: 12/22/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/24/2020
Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021*
Closing docs received: 2/11/2021 (we were out of town)
Closing docs returned: 2/15/2021
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 2/17/2021
Deed recorded: 2/24/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 3/9/2021 (existing owner, new membership was automatically added to account)
Points in account: 3/10/2021

*we inquired a few times about the delay. Broker reached out to Disney at least twice to check on delay. Not sure if the waiver decision failed to be conveyed and our waiver date was really estoppel date...but we had closing docs delivered the same day as we received the waiver notification. So the second part was very fast!


----------



## E2ME2

stacie_d said:


> Completed!
> 
> Home: CCR
> Broker: WWW.Dvcbyresale.com
> Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
> Offer made: 12/22/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/22/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/24/2020
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021*
> Closing docs received: 2/11/2021 (we were out of town)
> Closing docs returned: 2/15/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: ???
> Closing: 2/17/2021
> Deed recorded: 2/24/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 3/9/2021 (existing owner, new membership was automatically added to account)
> Points in account: 3/10/2021
> 
> *we inquired a few times about the delay. Broker reached out to Disney at least twice to check on delay. Not sure if the waiver decision failed to be conveyed and our waiver date was really estoppel date...but we had closing docs delivered the same day as we received the waiver notification. So the second part was very fast!


Congratulations -- 78 Days - Not Bad !!


----------



## justadreamaway77

dbtex83 said:


> I know it. I sent a friendly email to the title company every few days to check in, and it sounds like they did stay on top of the sellers as best they could. Unfortunately for this one, the sellers needed to sign and return separate packages and one took a full 2+ weeks to get theirs back.


It's always weird to me why the seller doesn't want their money as soon as possible


----------



## Sandisw

justadreamaway77 said:


> It's always weird to me why the seller doesn't want their money as soon as possible



As a seller who took over a week one time, it had to do with coordinating work schedules with hubby to get to a notary. Some places, given these times, it’s even harder.


----------



## theducks1

Update:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/21
Passed ROFR: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 3/3/21
Closing docs returned: 3/4/21 (wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Closing:  3/11/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## timff18

Added in another contract that I could not pass up

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 1/7/21
Offer accepted: 1/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/21
Passed ROFR: 2/6/21
Closing docs received: 2/15/21
Closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Seller returned closing docs: 2/21/21
Closing: 3/8/21
Deed recorded: 3/9/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## timff18

Sandisw said:


> As a seller who took over a week one time, it had to do with coordinating work schedules with hubby to get to a notary. Some places, given these times, it’s even harder.



^ THIS.

The notary hours are so hit and miss where we live and most of them are only available during the normal work day.  As a buyer, I wish we could have turned in the documents same day, but it took 3 days for us to be able to make it to a notary.

In addition, my last contract that i bought, the closing docs went to my junk folder.  No one contacted me wondering what was going on and why after 3 weeks of not hearing from me that I did not return them.  I would have returned them right away had I saw them.  I was about to reach out to the company asking for an update but did a "DVC" search in my email and the documents were there.


----------



## Rustygirl84

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/26/21
Offer accepted: 1/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 3/18/21
Closing docs returned: 3/19/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 3/26/21
Deed recorded: 3/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/11/21
Points in account:


----------



## foreUT

Yikes! Just got an email from title company (closed on 2/25 and I could not understand why the points were still in my account (I'm the Seller.) ) Was told the transfer can take up to 45 days. That seems insane bc it would take even longer to appear in Buyer's account, i would think. Really worried the Buyer May miss making a reservation, it's taking so long. For me, I'm closing on a house in two weeks and would love to receive my check.


----------



## jwmob91

Finally an update on the first contract. Took the sellers quite a while, but finally made it. 

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/12/2021
Closing docs received: 2/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/18/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing date: 3/11/2021
Deed recorded:
New membership account created: N/A
Points loaded:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/21/2021
Offer accepted: 2/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/2021
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
New membership account created: N/A
Points loaded:


----------



## jcourtney

Update!

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/12/2021
Offer accepted: 01/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/17/2021
Passed ROFR: 02/09/2021
Closing docs received: 02/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/18/2021
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 02/24/21
Deed recorded: 02/25/21
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 3/11/21
Points in account:


Question for the experts. So I got the email today that has the Club ID# for both me and my husband but only I only got one activation code. I used it for my account but it won't work for my husband. Does he need his own activation code? How do we go about getting him one?

Edit: Nevermind, he just picked up the phone and called them. I was surprised we got someone right away! Apparently they didn't have his email address so they didn't send a code for him


----------



## kandlsutton

Finally an update....

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/23/21
Offer accepted: 1/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/11/21
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## twinmom108

UPDATE

Offer made: 11/23/20
Offer accepted: 11/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
Estoppel Received 2/8/21
Home: HH
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: John L Wilson SC Law Firm, PA
Closing docs received: 2/9/21
Closing docs returned: 2/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/26/21
Closing: ???  Never notified & had to look up the deed recorded date myself
Deed recorded: 3/8/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


105 days from offer acceptance till Deed Recorded  

Contract has new Use Year and have not yet been notified this was even  closed or given new DVC acct# for this contract.


----------



## tripgoerNS

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/31/20
Offer accepted: 1/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 

Been a slow process thus far with paperwork issues. I now know to stay on top of them


----------



## JavaDuck

Update

home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 1/30/21
Offer accepted: 1/30/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 2/28/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received:3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## jwmob91

Another update! Passed ROFR on second contract!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/12/2021
Closing docs received: 2/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/18/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing date: 3/11/2021
Deed recorded: 3/12/2021
New membership account created: N/A
Points loaded:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/21/2021
Offer accepted: 2/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/12/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
New membership account created: N/A
Points loaded:


----------



## hhisc16

twinmom108 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Offer made: 11/23/20
> Offer accepted: 11/23/20
> Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
> Estoppel Received 2/8/21
> Home: HH
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: John L Wilson SC Law Firm, PA
> Closing docs received: 2/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/10/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 2/26/21
> Closing: ???  Never notified & had to look up the deed recorded date myself
> Deed recorded: 3/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> 105 days from offer acceptance till Deed Recorded
> 
> Contract has new Use Year and have not yet been notified this was even  closed or given new DVC acct# for this contract.


Can I ask how your use year changed?
I am in process on HH contract as well.


----------



## manditrianne

UPDATE:

Home: HH
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/31/2021
Offer accepted: 1/31/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/28/2021
Closing docs received: 3/10/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/10/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/11/2021
Closing: 3/12/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## myth2001

myth2001 said:


> update as things slowly moving along...
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/04/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
> Estoppel Received: 02/11/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/19/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/20/2021 sent, 02/24/2021 received (fedex express delay)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/09/2021 received (international, Canada)
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:



update:
Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/04/2021
Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
Estoppel Received: 02/11/2021
Closing docs received: 02/19/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/20/2021 sent, 02/24/2021 received (fedex express delay)
Seller returned closing docs: 03/09/2021 received (international, Canada)
Closing: 03/10/2021
Deed recorded: 03/12/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: (existing member)
Points in account:


----------



## twinmom108

hhisc16 said:


> Can I ask how your use year changed?
> I am in process on HH contract as well.


I have past contracts bought direct from Disney with June UY and Dec UY.  This resale for HH is a Sept UY, so I will now have 3 different DVC account #'s - because I 'll have 3 different Use Years


----------



## GreyTami

Home: Vero Beach 
Broker: **********
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/7/2021
Offer accepted: 2/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 3/12/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/12/2021 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## vicarrieous

UPDATE

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 01/29/2021
Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days, it wasn't fun 
Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
Closing: 03/17/2021
Deed recorded:
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

Getting closer! First timer here and the wait is painful but not as painful as the price tag if I bought direct


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days, it wasn't fun
> Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
> Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
> Closing: 03/17/2021
> Deed recorded:
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:
> 
> Getting closer! First timer here and the wait is painful but not as painful as the price tag if I bought direct


I asked my title company what was our chances of closing before the 4/19 date on our paperwork. She said the Sate of Hawaii has to approve some tax paperwork which could take up to 2 weeks. And of course waiting on the sellers...


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I asked my title company what was our chances of closing before the 4/19 date on our paperwork. She said the Sate of Hawaii has to approve some tax paperwork which could take up to 2 weeks. And of course waiting on the sellers...



WHAT?! I totally feel like your profile pic right now? What is the deal with Aulani closings? I must have missed that in my research!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> WHAT?! I totally feel like your profile pic right now? What is the deal with Aulani closings? I must have missed that in my research!


I missed it too. I feel silly for jumping through hoops to get my docs notarized/shipped and all my money wired the day I got them all. Sitting here wondering if the sellers will pull out once they see their tax bill!


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I missed it too. I feel silly for jumping through hoops to get my docs notarized/shipped and all my money wired the day I got them all. Sitting here wondering if the sellers will pull out once they see their tax bill!



I feel for you! I am now going to have to look up and see what the process is! Seriously I had no idea it would be any different!


----------



## vicarrieous

justadreamaway77 said:


> Let me know what date is on your Waiver of ROFR paperwork.....we submitted ours on 1/25 and were told that we passed on 3/2 but when I got a copy of the waiver with my closing documents, the waiver was dated that it was waived on 2/18!  If that is true, why did I not hear until 3/1?



Sorry I missed this! I think you were asking me  I know for a fact ours didnt pass until 3/5 and that was due to an error on the wrong follow up document needed. Once that was sent, it took 4 more days to hear back. 

Bummer to hear that for you though! Who was your broker? I wonder if they waited to get Etoppel to tell you that you passed so closing seemed faster? What a bummer but I hope things are good now!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> I feel for you! I am now going to have to look up and see what the process is! Seriously I had no idea it would be any different!


This is the most recent closing I have seen.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/post-62565998


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> This is the most recent closing I have seen.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/post-62565998



WAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## theducks1

#8,139
Update:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/21
Passed ROFR: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 3/3/21
Closing docs returned: 3/4/21 (wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Closing: 3/11/21
Deed recorded: 3/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## vicarrieous

Random ? ....... Is deed recorded when the title agency sends the deed or when its recorded and posted with the county.


----------



## macman123

vicarrieous said:


> Random ? ....... Is deed recorded when the title agency sends the deed or when its recorded and posted with the county.



Ive always put it when recorded at the county........


----------



## Tkls16

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 2/12/21
Offer accepted: 2/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

myth2001 said:


> update:
> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/04/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
> Estoppel Received: 02/11/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/19/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/20/2021 sent, 02/24/2021 received (fedex express delay)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/09/2021 received (international, Canada)
> Closing: 03/10/2021
> Deed recorded: 03/12/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: (existing member)
> Points in account:


You got through ROFR in 12 Days !! 
This one was fast-tracked - Congratulations!


----------



## myth2001

E2ME2 said:


> You got through ROFR in 12 Days !!
> This one was fast-tracked - Congratulations!



Yes, that part was fast. Other parts not so much.
My other contract purchase had a slow ROFR, but fast estoppel and closing. I guess the lesson is you never really know how long each step is going to take.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Closing Update:

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/07/2021
Offer accepted: 1/07/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/08/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/20/2021
Closing docs received: 02/12/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/12/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 2/22/2021
Closing: 3/1/2021
Deed recorded: 3/1/2021
Contract Showing: 3/15/2021 (Already a member)
Points in account:


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Closing Update:
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 1/07/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/07/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/12/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/12/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/22/2021
> Closing: 3/1/2021
> Deed recorded: 3/1/2021
> Contract Showing: 3/15/2021 (Already a member)
> Points in account:


Thanks for updating!! I haven't seen anyone with contracts showing up on accounts in so long! Waiting on ours that closed 3/10....almost worse than waiting on ROFR


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Thanks for updating!! I haven't seen anyone with contracts showing up on accounts in so long! Waiting on ours that closed 3/10....almost worse than waiting on ROFR



I've been checking every night starting a week ago lol. Now just waiting for the points to load so I can stop obsessing!


----------



## JC1984

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Thanks for updating!! I haven't seen anyone with contracts showing up on accounts in so long! Waiting on ours that closed 3/10....almost worse than waiting on ROFR


Who knew that Disney would lead so many people to drinking...


----------



## mightyblade

I closed last week on my first DVC contract. How do we get contacted for account creation?


----------



## JC1984

mightyblade said:


> I closed last week on my first DVC contract. How do we get contacted for account creation?


Email


----------



## hhisc16

JC1984 said:


> Email


After closing on your first DVC contract, you will get an email with your member id and information?
About how long before points are added to your newly created account after you create it?


----------



## JC1984

hhisc16 said:


> After closing on your first DVC contract, you will get an email with your member id and information?
> About how long before points are added to your newly created account after you create it?


I think it depends. Direct I have heard the next day. Resale I have heard 2 weeks,  I have heard a month or like anything else DVC resale the day your name lands on the spin wheel in the DVC break room.


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Add-on-itis got me quick!  Adding a second contract to the mix....and I already made things more difficult as it is a different UY.

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/24/21 (received 3/1 due to FedEx delay)
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/25/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded: 3/4/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/17/21
Offer accepted: 2/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Guys!! I just looked again and my points have already been loaded!! Wowza!! Got the email from MA about the new contract being added to our membership this morning and points loaded by evening. Maybe they are back full force now lol.

Closing Update:

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/07/2021
Offer accepted: 1/07/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/08/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/20/2021
Closing docs received: 02/12/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/12/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 2/22/2021
Closing: 3/1/2021
Deed recorded: 3/1/2021
Contract Showing: 3/15/2021 (Already a member)
Points in account: 3/15/2021


----------



## E2ME2

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Guys!! I just looked again and my points have already been loaded!! Wowza!! Got the email from MA about the new contract being added to our membership this morning and points loaded by evening. Maybe they are back full force now lol.
> 
> Closing Update:
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 1/07/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/07/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/12/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/12/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/22/2021
> Closing: 3/1/2021
> Deed recorded: 3/1/2021
> Contract Showing: 3/15/2021 (Already a member)
> Points in account: 3/15/2021


67 DAYS is Awesome! 
I've been at right around 90 +/- on my previous resales.......


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

E2ME2 said:


> 67 DAYS is Awesome!
> I've been at right around 90 +/- on my previous resales.......



We have two direct contracts so are used to swift action. I have to say this resale experience has not been bad at all in terms of time.


----------



## JC1984

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Guys!! I just looked again and my points have already been loaded!! Wowza!! Got the email from MA about the new contract being added to our membership this morning and points loaded by evening. Maybe they are back full force now lol.
> 
> Closing Update:
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 1/07/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/07/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/12/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/12/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/22/2021
> Closing: 3/1/2021
> Deed recorded: 3/1/2021
> Contract Showing: 3/15/2021 (Already a member)
> Points in account: 3/15/2021


Too much bragging going on around here
Congrats!!!


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

JC1984 said:


> Too much bragging going on around here
> Congrats!!!



If it makes you feel any better. I'm experiencing the dreaded lock on my Poly contracts and can't reallocate the BLT points in the way I want. Can reallocate the banked BLT points into my current reservation but can't use the lone 2020 point too!


----------



## jdomka

CookieandOatmeal said:


> Guys!! I just looked again and my points have already been loaded!! Wowza!! Got the email from MA about the new contract being added to our membership this morning and points loaded by evening. Maybe they are back full force now lol.
> 
> Closing Update:
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 1/07/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/07/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/12/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/12/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 2/22/2021
> Closing: 3/1/2021
> Deed recorded: 3/1/2021
> Contract Showing: 3/15/2021 (Already a member)
> Points in account: 3/15/2021



Congrats neighbor!  Our deed for BLT was recorded 3/10 from digging thru info on this thread it seems as if most contracts are showing right around 2 week mark. Yours seems to fall right inline with that.  I have been checking daily with no luck so far, but realistically I am thinking next Monday is about the earliest I will see my email show up.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

jdomka said:


> Congrats neighbor!  Our deed for BLT was recorded 3/10 from digging thru info on this thread it seems as if most contracts are showing right around 2 week mark. Yours seems to fall right inline with that.  I have been checking daily with no luck so far, but realistically I am thinking next Monday is about the earliest I will see my email show up.



Yeah I expected today to be the first day that the contract may potentially show up but definitely didn't expect points to be loaded in the same day too!


----------



## isthisanything

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/1/21
Offer accepted: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*Updated with receipt of Sellers closing docs*


----------



## jcourtney

Final Update!

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 01/12/2021
Offer accepted: 01/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/17/2021
Passed ROFR: 02/09/2021
Closing docs received: 02/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/18/2021
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 02/24/21
Deed recorded: 02/25/21
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 3/11/21
Points in account: 3/16/21 (I just noticed them today, I hadn't checked in a couple of days)

Total days from offer to points in account: 63


----------



## JC1984

jcourtney said:


> Final Update!
> 
> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 01/12/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/12/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/17/2021
> Passed ROFR: 02/09/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/17/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/18/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 02/24/21
> Deed recorded: 02/25/21
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 3/11/21
> Points in account: 3/16/21 (I just noticed them today, I hadn't checked in a couple of days)
> 
> Total days from offer to points in account: 63


That’s quick


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

*UPDATE*

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/26/2020
Offer accepted: 12/28/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/31/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/15/2021
Closing docs received: 2/10/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/10/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 2/25/21
Closing: 3/1/2021
Deed recorded: 3/2/2021 (they told us it will be recorded tomorrow)
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 3/16/2021
Points in account:

78 days from offer to Membership creation. I plan to call later and see if they can get my points loaded. 40 min wait when I tried to call at lunch break


----------



## pinkxray

Just got the email that our Boardwalk contract has been added to our account!
Is it still possible to call and have them add the points quick? There is some studio availability in Nov. and I’d love to scoop them up ASAP.


----------



## Sandisw

pinkxray said:


> Just got the email that our Boardwalk contract has been added to our account!
> Is it still possible to call and have them add the points quick? There is some studio availability in Nov. and I’d love to scoop them up ASAP.



Call MS.  It may be worth the long wait.  I have read some are being told no and one. Must wait but mention you need to get this booked before it is the 7 month window and they are gone.


----------



## CmdrThor

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C Sweet
Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/20/21
Passed ROFR: 2/12/21
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/2/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded: 3/2/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/16/21
Points in account: 3/16/21

Final update! 64 days total.  I called immediately after getting the email that they had transferred the contract.  I had emailed member administration 2 weeks ago asking what the timeframe was currently to transfer the contract so I could move points around for a stay that I check in to this Friday.  They responded that they were running about 2 weeks from when they receive the deed, and then I could call Member Services and ask them to load the points while I was on the phone.  It happened just like that and I ate up my new 159 2020 banked and 211 use year 2021 SSR points in a hurry freeing up points from some other contracts.  Huzzah!


----------



## hhisc16

Home: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/ 
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/20/21
Offer accepted: 2/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## myth2001

pinkxray said:


> Just got the email that our Boardwalk contract has been added to our account!
> Is it still possible to call and have them add the points quick? There is some studio availability in Nov. and I’d love to scoop them up ASAP.



Try log in to check by the end of day. Many people (including me) had their points loaded the same day contract was added.


----------



## isthisanything

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/1/21
Offer accepted: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Closing: 3/16/21
Deed recorded: 3/16/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*Lots of progress today - we went from hearing that the Seller had returned their documents to closing to being able to see the deed on the Orange County site.  Now just waiting for the hardest part - to get the account created and the points in there for use!


----------



## Sara Sharpe

UPDATE:

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/3/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/2021
Closing docs received: 3/16/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/17/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Total time from offer until points in the account:


----------



## LaneOT

UPDATED: 
Home: SSR
Broker: WWW.Dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 1/24/2021
Offer accepted: 1/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/18/2021
Closing docs received: 3/1/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/9/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/8/2021
Closing: 3/16/2021
Deed recorded: 3/17/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 
Points in account:


----------



## Lexxiefern

Quick question- how do you know when the seller signs closing docs? We returned ours on 3/5 but have not heard anything else. I’m not in a rush, just curious how you know. Thanks!


----------



## vicarrieous

Lexxiefern said:


> Quick question- how do you know when the seller signs closing docs? We returned ours on 3/5 but have not heard anything else. I’m not in a rush, just curious how you know. Thanks!


I asked the title agent to let me know once they were received.


----------



## vicarrieous

Another random question, we closed today. It stated a physical deed would be sent in 2-3 days. I am assuming this is sent to me correct? Just seems weird to close and just get a basic email with no additional paperwork. 

Also, the email said it would be sent to Disney within 24 hours to be recorded.


----------



## vicarrieous

UPDATE!!!

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 01/29/2021
Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
Closing: 03/17/2021
Deed recorded: 03/18/2021  <--This is what the broker said (I will adjust when I see it in the OC register)
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Another random question, we closed today. It stated a physical deed would be sent in 2-3 days. I am assuming this is sent to me correct? Just seems weird to close and just get a basic email with no additional paperwork.
> 
> Also, the email said it would be sent to Disney within 24 hours to be recorded.


Congrats on closing...still fighting the waiting game here.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Congrats on closing...still fighting the waiting game here.



I was hoping to hear some progress from you! No news?


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> I was hoping to hear some progress from you! No news?


Nope tax paper work was sent last Friday and can take around 2 weeks no news on if Sellers have returned their stuff. I am going to check in on Friday with the title company.


----------



## bks9581

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/2/21
Offer accepted: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/5/21
Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/16/21
Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/16/21 (Electronic docs were received. Notarized copies are still outstanding)
Wire sent: 3/17/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## justadreamaway77

We are on day 10 of waiting for sellers to return closing paperwork.  It baffles me what they are doing.  We started this process January 25th, if I were selling my DVC I would make sure I had my notary lined up so when I got the closing documents it could go fast and we could get our money!


----------



## vicarrieous

UPDATE!!!

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 01/29/2021
Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
Closing: 03/17/2021
Deed recorded: 03/18/2021  <--It's there in all its glory! Now to wait for my membership # to be created by Disney. 48 days from offer to deed recorded. Just 2-4 more weeks, right?!?! 
Membership Created and Contract Showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## kandlsutton

kandlsutton said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title



Another update:
Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/23/21
Offer accepted: 1/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/11/21 after COB
Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/17/21?
Closing: 3/18/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Jmazzuca243 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/7/21
> Offer accepted: 1/7/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/16/21
> Closing docs received: 2/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/22/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
> Closing: 3/2/21
> Deed recorded: 3/3/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



It’s been over 2 weeks now and I still haven’t received any information from Disney about creating my account. I tried calling MS but they said they couldn’t help me and that I need to email Admin services and it could be up to 5 business days before they respond to my email. I’m so excited that I get to wait even longer!!!!


----------



## vicarrieous

Jmazzuca243 said:


> It’s been over 2 weeks now and I still haven’t received any information from Disney about creating my account. I tried calling MS but they said they couldn’t help me and that I need to email Admin services and it could be up to 5 business days before they respond to my email. I’m so excited that I get to wait even longer!!!!


Bummer! I hope you hear soon. I noticed in my closing email yesterday they said 3-4 weeks for Disney to reach out and another 14 days for point loading. I hope this timeline is inflated!


----------



## Jmazzuca243

vicarrieous said:


> Bummer! I hope you hear soon. I noticed in my closing email yesterday they said 3-4 weeks for Disney to reach out and another 14 days for point loading. I hope this timeline is inflated!



I was hoping that it would be 2 weeks since that’s the most I have seen in this thread in the last couple of weeks. But it seems as though they slowed down.

I saw a couple of people get their account activation earlier this week/last Friday when they closed 1 day before mine


----------



## Chrisdriscoll

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I was hoping that it would be 2 weeks since that’s the most I have seen in this thread in the last couple of weeks. But it seems as though they slowed down.
> 
> I saw a couple of people get their account activation earlier this week/last Friday when they closed 1 day before mine


Im in the same boat as you (closed the same day as you) and was just going to post asking if there was a particular day and time that Disney sends out the welcome email. Guess not! I dislike having to exercise patience.  I'll keep hitting refresh on my email every 15 mins.


----------



## wgsii1982

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I was hoping that it would be 2 weeks since that’s the most I have seen in this thread in the last couple of weeks. But it seems as though they slowed down.
> 
> I saw a couple of people get their account activation earlier this week/last Friday when they closed 1 day before mine


I closed on the 3/2 as well. According to the Orange County website my deed wasn’t recorded until 3/4... Was hoping to hear by the end of the week as well... but still nothing.


----------



## wvujeb

wgsii1982 said:


> I closed on the 3/2 as well. According to the Orange County website my deed wasn’t recorded until 3/4... Was hoping to hear by the end of the week as well... but still nothing.



I closed on 3/2 and recorded on 3/4 as well. I'm impatiently waiting to try to book a stay for June.


----------



## JC1984

Well checked in today. Title company still has not received anything from the sellers...this is worse than ROFR...


----------



## iannovich

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/29/21
Offer accepted: 1/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 3/17/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## shawy1269

Update:

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/3/21
Offer accepted: 1/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
Estoppel Received: 2/10/21
Closing docs received: 2/22/21
Closing docs returned: 3/3/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/13/21
Closing: 3/16/21
Deed recorded: 3/18/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## GreyTami

UPDATED 

Home: Vero Beach 
Broker: **********
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/7/2021
Offer accepted: 2/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 3/12/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/12/2021 
Funds wired:  3/12/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:  3/18/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## carseatguru

Is it normal to wait 2+ weeks to receive closing docs after passing ROFR? Checked with my broker this morning and Disney has still not sent the estoppel.


----------



## vicarrieous

carseatguru said:


> Is it normal to wait 2+ weeks to receive closing docs after passing ROFR? Checked with my broker this morning and Disney has still not sent the estoppel.


Unfortunately estoppel can take awhile. It seems lately they have been coming out in batches.


----------



## iannovich

carseatguru said:


> Is it normal to wait 2+ weeks to receive closing docs after passing ROFR? Checked with my broker this morning and Disney has still not sent the estoppel.


It took me exactly 3 weeks to get my closing docs after getting my ROFR notice.  I had finally decided that if I hadn't received them by Wednesday (the 21 day mark), I would check in with the broker and title company.  Got them first thing Wednesday morning.


----------



## Stargazer65

carseatguru said:


> Is it normal to wait 2+ weeks to receive closing docs after passing ROFR? Checked with my broker this morning and Disney has still not sent the estoppel.



As long as you are waiting anxiously for the closing paperwork, it will never arrive.  Disney senses your eagerness and keeps the paperwork on hold. You have to occupy your mind with something else for a few days…this tricks their system and causes the estoppel to be inadvertently released.


----------



## PalDisFam

vicarrieous said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
> Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
> Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
> Closing: 03/17/2021
> Deed recorded: 03/18/2021  <--It's there in all its glory! Now to wait for my membership # to be created by Disney. 48 days from offer to deed recorded. Just 2-4 more weeks, right?!?!
> Membership Created and Contract Showing:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


Congrats. You passed us in the processes after we got our ROFR a few days before yours. Our seller took a week to send back their notarized paperwork. We closed on the 17th, that's when I sent the funds after all the sellers paperwork was in. Title company sent us an email yesterday (I am pleased to inform you that we received all the required executed documents and funds to move forward with closing for the above-mentioned contract.  Dependent on the county recorder, it can take up to 2-3 business days for completion.  I will send an email notification when the deed has been recorded and close of escrow. ) Hopefully by mid next week our deed is recorded. Race you to points in account!!


----------



## ValW

UPDATED!

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 12/31/2020
Offer accepted: 12/31/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
Closing docs received: 2/15/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/15/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 2/18/2021
Closing: 2/24/2021
Deed recorded: 2/24/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/10/2021
Points in account: 3/11/2021

70 Days total!  Completed!

Home: VGC
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 12/27/2020
Offer accepted: 12/27/2020
Sent to ROFR: 12/29/2020
Passed ROFR: 1/19/2021
Closing docs received: 2/8/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/8/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 2/12/2021
Closing: 3/1/2021
Deed recorded: 3/5/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

82 days and counting... Almost there....

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/25/2020
Offer accepted: 12/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
Closing docs received: 2/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/16/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/10/2021
Closing: 3/16/2021
Deed recorded: 3/17/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

84 days and counting... *International Seller - anticipated a longer timeline.

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 1/11/2021
Offer accepted: 1/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/1/2021 (I think - lots of confusion on this one)
Passed ROFR: 2/26/2021
Closing docs received: 3/8/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/15/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/10/2021
Closing: 3/18/2021
Deed recorded: 3/19/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

67 days and counting.....

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/30/2021
Offer accepted: 1/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/2021 
Passed ROFR: 2/26/2021
Closing docs received: 3/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/15/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

48 days and counting... *International Seller - anticipated a longer timeline.

That is all (for now )


----------



## vicarrieous

PalDisFam said:


> Congrats. You passed us in the processes after we got our ROFR a few days before yours. Our seller took a week to send back their notarized paperwork. We closed on the 17th, that's when I sent the funds after all the sellers paperwork was in. Title company sent us an email yesterday (I am pleased to inform you that we received all the required executed documents and funds to move forward with closing for the above-mentioned contract.  Dependent on the county recorder, it can take up to 2-3 business days for completion.  I will send an email notification when the deed has been recorded and close of escrow. ) Hopefully by mid next week our deed is recorded. Race you to points in account!!



YAY! Let's go! Also, check the online deed portal! My deed was recorded the next day! I saw it there before I heard from the title agent


----------



## RedFive

*Update*

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: Pending - Int'l seller
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## jdomka

Been quiet on the closing board lately

still waiting not so patiently on my contract to show in my account and points to be loaded(Deed recorded 3/10). Reservations seem to be going fast. Guess that makes sense with 50th Aniv passing the 7month mark on March 1st.


----------



## Carlnne

jdomka said:


> Been quiet on the closing board lately
> 
> still waiting not so patiently on my contract to show in my account and points to be loaded(Deed recorded 3/10). Reservations seem to be going fast. Guess that makes sense with 50th Aniv passing the 7month mark on March 1st.



I hear ya- My deed recorded on 3/5 and still nothing.  Im hoping for this week but not expecting points to  post for a few weeks after that.  I have been following reservations too and they are going fast- I have points to use by August.


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

jdomka said:


> Been quiet on the closing board lately
> 
> still waiting not so patiently on my contract to show in my account and points to be loaded(Deed recorded 3/10). Reservations seem to be going fast. Guess that makes sense with 50th Aniv passing the 7month mark on March 1st.



My email came exactly 2 weeks after my deed was recorded with my Membership being loaded and I called the next day and the extremely kind and gracious CM had my points loaded! Definitely worth a shot to ask


----------



## Ruttangel

Updated for all dates
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/post-62722725


----------



## vicarrieous

Carlnne said:


> I hear ya- My deed recorded on 3/5 and still nothing.  Im hoping for this week but not expecting points to  post for a few weeks after that.  I have been following reservations too and they are going fast- I have points to use by August.



Its painful waiting on this end and my deed was recorded only on 3.18 lol. We have points to use by end of July. I hate seeing those waiting more than 2 weeks for their membership number. It is getting me anxious!


----------



## vicarrieous

Ruttangel said:


> Updated for all dates
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time.3392820/post-62722725



Woah and why?!?!


----------



## jdomka

Carlnne said:


> I hear ya- My deed recorded on 3/5 and still nothing.  Im hoping for this week but not expecting points to  post for a few weeks after that.  I have been following reservations too and they are going fast- I have points to use by August.



Two weeks with points loaded same day has been frequently reported, in the early part of March. You unfortunately obviously passed that on Friday which doesn’t give me a lot of hope for mine on the 24th!!
Whose got all the pixie dust?? We could use some over here!!!


----------



## JC1984

At least you all got your sellers to return their paperwork...Not even international sellers


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> At least you all got your sellers to return their paperwork...Not even international sellers



Truth! dang Aulani issues for you!


----------



## pinkxray

Points loaded! 
I’ll update the details later. Off to switch some nights to BWV for our Nov. trip.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

JC1984 said:


> At least you all got your sellers to return their paperwork...Not even international sellers


What issues are you having with Aulani? We are in ROFR and now I'm nervous


----------



## CSLucas

jdomka said:


> Two weeks with points loaded same day has been frequently reported, in the early part of March. You unfortunately obviously passed that on Friday which doesn’t give me a lot of hope for mine on the 24th!!
> Whose got all the pixie dust?? We could use some over here!!!


My two weeks from recording is tomorrow so I'm really hoping for emails for all of us tomorrow! Still waiting on the sellers to return their paperwork on the second contract, though, so it's not like I'll be able to book even once the first one loads.


----------



## JC1984

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> What issues are you having with Aulani? We are in ROFR and now I'm nervous


Well aside from the sellers not returning their paperwork (which there is nothing controlling that). There is special tax paperwork the state has to sign off on which adds at least 2 weeks to get back from the state after estoppel is issued. Aulani is definitely not like WDW DVC where you can close shortly after estoppel is issued. Aulani takes a bit longer. Don’t be nervous about ROFR. Disney has never bought back an Aulani resale in the recent past so I think you will be fine as they are still trying to sell it. We are under a time crunch as we have 191 points expiring in August which we would love to get rented out and trip to Aulani we would love to get booked for January. So any delay feels like a hot iron. Good luck on your Aulani purchase I will update when I know anything.


vicarrieous said:


> Truth! dang Aulani issues for you!


I can’t complain to much we are still under 60 days. April 2nd will be 60. My mind will be busy this next week as my 3rd child will be born so no DVC thoughts for me.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Well aside from the sellers not returning their paperwork (which there is nothing controlling that). There is special tax paperwork the state has to sign off on which adds at least 2 weeks to get back from the state after estoppel is issued. Aulani is definitely not like WDW DVC where you can close shortly after estoppel is issued. Aulani takes a bit longer. Don’t be nervous about ROFR. Disney has never bought back an Aulani resale in the recent past so I think you will be fine as they are still trying to sell it. We are under a time crunch as we have 191 points expiring in August which we would love to get rented out and trip to Aulani we would love to get booked for January. So any delay feels like a hot iron. Good luck on your Aulani purchase I will update when I know anything.
> 
> I can’t complain to much we are still under 60 days. April 2nd will be 60. My mind will be busy this next week as my 3rd child will be born so no DVC thoughts for me.



Congrats! That is exciting! Glad you have something MORE exciting to fill your time  Here is to a healthy, happy baby and a healthy, happy family!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

JC1984 said:


> Well aside from the sellers not returning their paperwork (which there is nothing controlling that). There is special tax paperwork the state has to sign off on which adds at least 2 weeks to get back from the state after estoppel is issued. Aulani is definitely not like WDW DVC where you can close shortly after estoppel is issued. Aulani takes a bit longer. Don’t be nervous about ROFR. Disney has never bought back an Aulani resale in the recent past so I think you will be fine as they are still trying to sell it. We are under a time crunch as we have 191 points expiring in August which we would love to get rented out and trip to Aulani we would love to get booked for January. So any delay feels like a hot iron. Good luck on your Aulani purchase I will update when I know anything.
> 
> I can’t complain to much we are still under 60 days. April 2nd will be 60. My mind will be busy this next week as my 3rd child will be born so no DVC thoughts for me.


Thanks for the info! Surprised our dvc broker didn't mention the extra tax paperwork. Our contract is totally stripped, no points until Dec 2022 so the timeline doesn't matter, but it's good to know/set expectations.
Fingers crossed they get it wrapped up for you soon.


----------



## kandlsutton

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/23/21
Offer accepted: 1/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/11/21 after COB
Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/17/21?
Closing: 3/18/21
Deed recorded: 3/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Searched Orange County comptroller site and found the deed was recorded today. Now anxiously waiting for contract and point to show up.


----------



## vicarrieous

Still quiet today. Crossing my fingers lots of movement for everyone this week!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Still quiet today. Crossing my fingers lots of movement for everyone this week!


----------



## Lexxiefern

So we just got notification that we closed on our VGF contract today 3/22. We signed closing docs and wired funds on 3/5. Does this mean the sellers took awhile to return the docs? Looking at everyone’s timelines it seems that is a long lag time. Thanks!


----------



## vicarrieous

Lexxiefern said:


> So we just got notification that we closed on our VGF contract today 3/22. We signed closing docs and wired funds on 3/5. Does this mean the sellers took awhile to return the docs? Looking at everyone’s timelines it seems that is a long lag time. Thanks!



That would be my guess. Seller's typically have a bit more to do with printing/notarizing/sending back documents so sometimes it takes them longer.


----------



## CSLucas

Lexxiefern said:


> So we just got notification that we closed on our VGF contract today 3/22. We signed closing docs and wired funds on 3/5. Does this mean the sellers took awhile to return the docs? Looking at everyone’s timelines it seems that is a long lag time. Thanks!



We got our closing documents for a VGF contract on March 3 and are still waiting to close. I have been assuming it's because the seller hasn't sent his/her documents back.
Maybe we have the same seller


----------



## JC1984

CSLucas said:


> We got our closing documents for a VGF contract on March 3 and are still waiting to close. I have been assuming it's because the seller hasn't sent his/her documents back.
> Maybe we have the same seller


For people who are trying to make money seems like no one is in a rush


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Lexxiefern said:


> So we just got notification that we closed on our VGF contract today 3/22. We signed closing docs and wired funds on 3/5. Does this mean the sellers took awhile to return the docs? Looking at everyone’s timelines it seems that is a long lag time. Thanks!


I waited a week and then contacted the title company - any word from the seller yet?  They checked in with the seller who had been in Hawaii but just returned and said they would pop them in the mail the next day. I like to be patient to a degree but then ask if either the title company or broker will poke the seller. . Last time they were in a different country on business. My sellers all seems to travel around closing dates. Haha.


----------



## Lexxiefern

vicarrieous said:


> That would be my guess. Seller's typically have a bit more to do with printing/notarizing/sending back documents so sometimes it takes them longer.



Ahh, this makes sense. Thanks for the info


----------



## Lexxiefern

CSLucas said:


> We got our closing documents for a VGF contract on March 3 and are still waiting to close. I have been assuming it's because the seller hasn't sent his/her documents back.
> Maybe we have the same seller



Haha! Maybe we do! It confuses me. Don’t people want their money?


----------



## Lexxiefern

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I waited a week and then contacted the title company - any word from the seller yet?  They checked in with the seller who had been in Hawaii but just returned and said they would pop them in the mail the next day. I like to be patient to a degree but then ask if either the title company or broker will poke the seller. . Last time they were in a different country on business. My sellers all seems to travel around closing dates. Haha.



I have another contract in ROFR right now. So if it passes, I will be sure to do this! I just figured sellers would sign their paperwork right away.


----------



## Sandisw

Lexxiefern said:


> Haha! Maybe we do! It confuses me. Don’t people want their money?



Just be aware that some title companies are holding seller funds now until the actual transfer happens so they wait even longer. My sellers had to wait over 5 weeks after closing last summer because it was taking MA so long due to shutdown.

But, i have shared a lot, getting things notarized isn’t always as easy and now it’s even harder. So that can slow people down.


----------



## CSLucas

Sandisw said:


> Just be aware that some title companies are holding seller funds now until the actual transfer happens so they wait even longer. My sellers had to wait over 5 weeks after closing last summer because it was taking MA so long due to shutdown.
> 
> But, i have shared a lot, getting things notarized isn’t always as easy and now it’s even harder. So that can slow people down.



Honestly I think the notary is what is holding mine up - the seller is in Spain and I imagine getting a DVC sale notarized probably doesn't qualify as "essential"


----------



## Divaofdisney

I passed ROFR on 3/1/21 and I am STILL waiting for closing documents. I checked with title company last week and they said they had everything ready to send me but were going in order of estoppel received and that I would have in plenty of time before 3/26 closing as is in my contract. it is getting very close to that. I think this is just way to long especially if they are ready to go then why hold it up??


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Divaofdisney said:


> I passed ROFR on 3/1/21 and I am STILL waiting for closing documents. I checked with title company last week and they said they had everything ready to send me but were going in order of estoppel received and that I would have in plenty of time before 3/26 closing as is in my contract. it is getting very close to that. I think this is just way to long especially if they are ready to go then why hold it up??


That seems crazy to me!  My title company told me the same thing though.  I passed ROFR on 3/3, estoppel arrived 3/8 and I had papers 3/16.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Update...

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/3/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/16/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/19/21
Closing: 3/23/21?
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## vicarrieous

Sara Sharpe said:


> Update...
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/19/21
> Offer accepted: 1/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/3/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/19/21
> Closing: 3/23/21?
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:




Getting Closer!


----------



## CSLucas

Divaofdisney said:


> I passed ROFR on 3/1/21 and I am STILL waiting for closing documents. I checked with title company last week and they said they had everything ready to send me but were going in order of estoppel received and that I would have in plenty of time before 3/26 closing as is in my contract. it is getting very close to that. I think this is just way to long especially if they are ready to go then why hold it up??


That definitely seems like cutting it close, especially since the sellers will have to line up a notary in order to complete their closing documents. I would definitely check in again


----------



## Divaofdisney

CSLucas said:


> That definitely seems like cutting it close, especially since the sellers will have to line up a notary in order to complete their closing documents. I would definitely check in again



I agree 100% If I do not hear back today I will be reaching out again.


----------



## PalDisFam

PalDisFam said:


> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/26/21
> Offer accepted: 1/26/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/6/21
> Closing docs received: 3/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created and contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total time from offer to points in account:


Update:

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/26/21
Offer accepted: 1/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
Estoppel Received: 3/6/21
Closing docs received: 3/9/21
Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/15/21
Closing: 3/18/21
Deed recorded: 3/19/21
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## michael730

Sara Sharpe said:


> That seems crazy to me!  My title company told me the same thing though.  I passed ROFR on 3/3, estoppel arrived 3/8 and I had papers 3/16.


I’m in the same boat I passed 3/4, I didn’t receive estoppel until 3/15 according to my agent and I still don’t have papers either. My broker told me it could take 2 weeks for closing documents so we’ll see!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Well FINALLY!! a new UPDATE!!

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com 
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: *unclear as to when
Closing docs received: 3/23/21
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## EmilyDisFan

New account created by Member Administration.  No points yet, but contract shows.

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/24/21 (received 3/1 due to FedEx delay)
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/25/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded: 3/4/21
Membership created & contract showing: 3/23/21
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/17/21
Offer accepted: 2/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## vicarrieous

EmilyDisFan said:


> New account created by Member Administration.  No points yet, but contract shows.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/21/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 2/23/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/24/21 (received 3/1 due to FedEx delay)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 2/25/21
> Closing: 3/2/21
> Deed recorded: 3/4/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 3/23/21
> Points in account:
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:
> 
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



Hopefully points load fast! I am on 6 days since closing and 5 days since deed recording and I am already refreshing constantly. I got an email from Disney Vacation Club today and about freaked! Then I realized it was just a promo for direct sales. Can I ask what the sender section of your email was??


----------



## EmilyDisFan

vicarrieous said:


> Hopefully points load fast! I am on 6 days since closing and 5 days since deed recording and I am already refreshing constantly. I got an email from Disney Vacation Club today and about freaked! Then I realized it was just a promo for direct sales. Can I ask what the sender section of your email was??



The subject was "Disney Vacation Club - Resale Transfer" and it included a Club ID number.  That one came from members@disneyvactionclub.com via a very long sales force address.  Might explain why some people have it sent to spam.

Then they sent a separate email a few minutes later with a one-time activation code from donotreply@disneyvacationclub.com via disneyonline.com.  With the club ID & the code, I could log into the member website for the first time.


----------



## isthisanything

vicarrieous said:


> Hopefully points load fast! I am on 6 days since closing and 5 days since deed recording and I am already refreshing constantly. I got an email from Disney Vacation Club today and about freaked! Then I realized it was just a promo for direct sales. Can I ask what the sender section of your email was??



Agreed - I'm at 7 days since deed recording, and this wait might be the worst of all of them (ROFR, closing, etc.).


----------



## Jmazzuca243

UPDATE:

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/7/21
Offer accepted: 1/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/12/21
Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
Estoppel Received: 2/16/21
Closing docs received: 2/16/21
Closing docs returned: 2/22/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded: 3/3/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/23/21
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

I called 3 separate times to see if they would load points on my account. All three times MS reached out to MA to see if they would assist. MA responded saying that they have a process and that it could take up to 2 weeks to be loaded. My concern is that I have points expiring in September and I really want to start booking trips. But it sounds like things are taking longer than the normal period


----------



## Ruttangel

Jmazzuca243 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/7/21
> Offer accepted: 1/7/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/16/21
> Closing docs received: 2/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/22/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
> Closing: 3/2/21
> Deed recorded: 3/3/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/23/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:
> 
> I called 3 separate times to see if they would load points on my account. All three times MS reached out to MA to see if they would assist. MA responded saying that they have a process and that it could take up to 2 weeks to be loaded. My concern is that I have points expiring in September and I really want to start booking trips. But it sounds like things are taking longer than the normal period


My points loaded in 4 days and I didn’t chase them up. Fingers crossed


----------



## smsharp

vicarrieous said:


> Hopefully points load fast! I am on 6 days since closing and 5 days since deed recording and I am already refreshing constantly. I got an email from Disney Vacation Club today and about freaked! Then I realized it was just a promo for direct sales. Can I ask what the sender section of your email was??


I got the same one and freaked for a second! My contract just closed so it was too quick anyways....


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Jmazzuca243 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/7/21
> Offer accepted: 1/7/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/16/21
> Closing docs received: 2/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/22/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
> Closing: 3/2/21
> Deed recorded: 3/3/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/23/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:
> 
> I called 3 separate times to see if they would load points on my account. All three times MS reached out to MA to see if they would assist. MA responded saying that they have a process and that it could take up to 2 weeks to be loaded. My concern is that I have points expiring in September and I really want to start booking trips. But it sounds like things are taking longer than the normal period



My points loaded the same day I saw the contract in my account. So crazy that it can vary so much!


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Update...

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/3/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/16/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/19/21
Closing: 3/23/21
Deed recorded: 3/24/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Days from offer to points in account:


----------



## smsharp

Update!

Home: Poly
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/11/21
Offer accepted: 2/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/21
Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
Estoppel Received: ???
Closing docs received: 3/16/21
Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/18/21 *I think!*
Closing: 3/24/21
Deed recorded: 3/23/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days from offer to points in account:


----------



## michael730

Hey all!
For those who used wire transfer as the method of payment for the contract did you wait until after the seller returned signed closing documents before you wired the money? Or did you do it whenever the first opportunity you had to do it? Thanks in advance


----------



## PalDisFam

michael730 said:


> Hey all!
> For those who used wire transfer as the method of payment for the contract did you wait until after the seller returned signed closing documents before you wired the money? Or did you do it whenever the first opportunity you had to do it? Thanks in advance


I asked my title company agent to let me know once ALL of the sellers documents were returned. Then I would wire the money. You never know if a seller could get cold feet at the last second and your money is held up with the title company. Wire happens within an hour during business hours, so no lost time.


----------



## wgsii1982

wvujeb said:


> I closed on 3/2 and recorded on 3/4 as well. I'm impatiently waiting to try to book a stay for June.


 
I got the email welcoming me to DVC and inviting me to create an account today. Now just waiting for points to drop in. Hope you got your contract loaded today too.


----------



## PalDisFam

Do Vero Beach contracts show on or.occompt.com ?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

PalDisFam said:


> I asked my title company agent to let me know once ALL of the sellers documents were returned. Then I would wire the money. You never know if a seller could get cold feet at the last second and your money is held up with the title company. Wire happens within an hour during business hours, so no lost time.


Though for us on the west coast (for example) the wire transfer has to be done by 2pm our time or it won’t be sent until the next business day.


----------



## wvujeb

wgsii1982 said:


> I got the email welcoming me to DVC and inviting me to create an account today. Now just waiting for points to drop in. Hope you got your contract loaded today too.


I did, a couple of hours ago. Thanks! Waiting on points now.


----------



## RedFive

michael730 said:


> Hey all!
> For those who used wire transfer as the method of payment for the contract did you wait until after the seller returned signed closing documents before you wired the money? Or did you do it whenever the first opportunity you had to do it? Thanks in advance


I didn’t wait to wire the money, but now I wish I had. No point in sending it until all documents have been received. I’m thinking communication would be much better too.


----------



## jbreen2010

Hi everyone!

We are waiting to close!
This is our 2nd resale contract and so far we are very impressed with broker & title company.


Home: AUL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
Offer made: 2/19/21
Offer accepted: 2/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR:  3/12/21
Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## CSLucas

RedFive said:


> I didn’t wait to wire the money, but now I wish I had. No point in sending it until all documents have been received. I’m thinking communication would be much better too.


I didn't wait to send $$ either... 3 weeks later and I'm kind of wishing that I had!


----------



## GreyTami

PalDisFam said:


> Do Vero Beach contracts show on or.occompt.com ?


No, it is on Indian River County website I believe.  We closed 3/18 and could sEE our deed a day or two ago (I have been busy so didn’t check before then).


----------



## michael730

PalDisFam said:


> I asked my title company agent to let me know once ALL of the sellers documents were returned. Then I would wire the money. You never know if a seller could get cold feet at the last second and your money is held up with the title company. Wire happens within an hour during business hours, so no lost time.


Thank you so so much for this advice and information I’m going to do the same!


----------



## michael730

RedFive said:


> I didn’t wait to wire the money, but now I wish I had. No point in sending it until all documents have been received. I’m thinking communication would be much better too.


Thank you!!


----------



## JC1984

RedFive said:


> I didn’t wait to wire the money, but now I wish I had. No point in sending it until all documents have been received. I’m thinking communication would be much better too.


I am in full agreement. I got my money wired the same day. Still haven’t heard if the seller have returned their closing documents.


----------



## mrmagpi

mrmagpi said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: MagicVacationTitle
> Offer made: 1/16/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/16/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/2021
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021
> Closing docs received: 2/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/1/21 (mail)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
> Closing date: 3/2/21
> Deed recorded:3/4/21
> New membership account created:
> Points loaded:



Home: BLT
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: MagicVacationTitle
Offer made: 1/16/2021
Offer accepted: 1/16/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/11/2021
Closing docs received: 2/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/1/21 (mail)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
Closing date: 3/2/21
Deed recorded: 3/4/21
New membership account created: 3/23/21
Points loaded: 3/23/21 (called in to member services, 2 hour wait)

Days from offer to points loaded: 66 days


----------



## mrmagpi

EmilyDisFan said:


> New account created by Member Administration.  No points yet, but contract shows.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/21/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 2/23/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/24/21 (received 3/1 due to FedEx delay)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 2/25/21
> Closing: 3/2/21
> Deed recorded: 3/4/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 3/23/21
> Points in account:
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:
> 
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



I called into MS as soon as I activated my account. It was about a 2 hour wait but the CM was very friendly and got the points loaded. I kept refreshing while I was on hold, I saw 150 points added first, then the other 150 banked points added a couple minutes later. 

Hopefully you've had your points loaded by now!


----------



## mcraja1984

Home: AKV
Broker:  DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Closing docs received: 2/22/21
Closing docs returned: 2/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/26/21
Closing: 3/03/21
Deed recorded: 3/05/21
Membership created & contract showing: 3/25/21
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## EmilyDisFan

mrmagpi said:


> I called into MS as soon as I activated my account. It was about a 2 hour wait but the CM was very friendly and got the points loaded. I kept refreshing while I was on hold, I saw 150 points added first, then the other 150 banked points added a couple minutes later.
> 
> Hopefully you've had your points loaded by now!


Still no points, but I'm in no hurry on this first one since it won't have points until Feb 22. My next contract has got me anxious waiting for estoppel /closing docs as it will have points (banked 2019) expiring July 31st. Plus I have to wait for another new account since it's a different UY. I'll definitely be calling about that one as soon as it's created. Availability for studios is already looking very spotty in the summer.


----------



## Divaofdisney

We are slowly getting there..... 

Home: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Closing docs received: 3/23/21
Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership created & contract showing: 
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## isthisanything

mrmagpi said:


> I called into MS as soon as I activated my account. It was about a 2 hour wait but the CM was very friendly and got the points loaded. I kept refreshing while I was on hold, I saw 150 points added first, then the other 150 banked points added a couple minutes later.
> 
> Hopefully you've had your points loaded by now!



That is great!  I'm a little sad that the wait between deed recording and account setup seems to have stretched from 2 weeks to close to 3, but I'll be excited whenever it comes through.  Sadly I'm only on day 9 of my wait, so I've got plenty more time to go!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

mcraja1984 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker:  DVC Resale Market
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/19/21
> Offer accepted: 1/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> Closing docs received: 2/22/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/23/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 2/26/21
> Closing: 3/03/21
> Deed recorded: 3/05/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 3/25/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


Did you receive an email notifying you, or just happen to check?


----------



## JC1984

UPDATE:
Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/9/21
Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
Money Wired: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned:???
Closing:???
Deed recorded: 3/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
Not too sure on when we exactly closed just received the following email:
“Your final closing documents and original recorded Deed will be sent to you via Federal Express. Your owner’s policy will be sent separately via regular mail.

Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 30 business days to complete the transfer. The points can take 30business days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer.

Disney will provide you a welcome letter by regular mail once the Transfer is completed.

Congratulations on your purchase and we hope you enjoy your vacation property.”


----------



## JC1984

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> What issues are you having with Aulani? We are in ROFR and now I'm nervous


We finally closed. Still under 60 days now the real nails on the chalkboard. Waiting on Disney.


----------



## twinmom108

dbtex83 said:


> Slowly getting there... Started off with a quick ROFR, but every other step felt like forever.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 12/28/20
> Offer Accepted: 12/28/20
> Sent to ROFR: 12/30/20
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
> Closing Docs received: 2/15/21
> Closing Docs Returned: 2/15/21
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 3/3/21
> Closing: 3/4/21
> Deed Recorded: 3/10/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in Account:



We used the same broker as you.  Difference is our offer was accepted 11/23/20.  We also passed ROFR on 1/14 and our deed was recorded one day before yours on 3/9/21.  We're also waiting for contract & new membership# to show and points to be loaded.  Would you please post when yours is fully completed and I will do the same.


----------



## mcraja1984

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Did you receive an email notifying you, or just happen to check?



This was my first contract. I received an email from members@disneyvacationclub.com, followed by an email containing one time code.


----------



## hhisc16

Home: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/20/21
Offer accepted: 2/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## EmilyDisFan

hhisc16 said:


> Home: HHI
> Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/20/21
> Offer accepted: 2/20/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


Yay! Glad to see your estoppel was received today!  I passed ROFR on the same day as you, so hopefully that means mine will be in shortly.  (I'm also using Mason, but broker was Fidelity)


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> UPDATE:
> Home: AUL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/31/21
> Offer accepted: 2/1/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
> Money Wired: 3/10/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:???
> Closing:???
> Deed recorded: 3/25/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> Not too sure on when we exactly closed just received the following email:
> “Your final closing documents and original recorded Deed will be sent to you via Federal Express. Your owner’s policy will be sent separately via regular mail.
> 
> Disney has been notified of the change of ownership. Please allow Disney 30 business days to complete the transfer. The points can take 30business days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer.
> 
> Disney will provide you a welcome letter by regular mail once the Transfer is completed.
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase and we hope you enjoy your vacation property.”


YAYAYAY! You aren't to far behind me, it may be YOUR turn to pass me by!


----------



## CSLucas

Was going to wait to put these in until I had the first membership showing, but I'm getting impatient so here goes:

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title

Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/14/21
Passed ROFR: 2/9/21

Closing docs received: 3/1/21
Closing docs returned: 3/2/21

Closing: 3/4/21
Deed recorded: 3/8/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

_____________________________________________________

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title

Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/23/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21

Closing docs received: 3/3/21
Closing docs returned: Still waiting on the seller (sent ours in)

Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Haven't heard anything as to why there is such a delay on the second one - I am assuming sellers haven't returned their documents yet


----------



## Tkls16

Update
Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 2/12/21
Offer accepted: 2/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
Closing docs received: 3/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## princesscinderella

CSLucas said:


> Was going to wait to put these in until I had the first membership showing, but I'm getting impatient so here goes:
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> 
> Offer made: 1/11/21
> Offer accepted: 1/11/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/9/21
> 
> Closing docs received: 3/1/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/2/21
> 
> Closing: 3/4/21
> Deed recorded: 3/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> 
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/21/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/23/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> 
> Closing docs received: 3/3/21
> Closing docs returned: Still waiting on the seller (sent ours in)
> 
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Haven't heard anything as to why there is such a delay on the second one - I am assuming sellers haven't returned their documents yet


My deed was recorded on 3/9 and nothing yet for me either.


----------



## CSLucas

princesscinderella said:


> My deed was recorded on 3/9 and nothing yet for me either.


Based on what I've seen on here with contracts around the same time I am assuming I will hear Monday/Tuesday (but still probably checking my email all day today just in case)


----------



## JC1984

CSLucas said:


> Based on what I've seen on here with contracts around the same time I am assuming I will hear Monday/Tuesday (but still probably checking my email all day today just in case)


What are you thinking 21 days average right now?


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> What are you thinking 21 days average right now?



I sure hope not, but it seems that way. Although points seem to be loading faster, right?


----------



## CSLucas

vicarrieous said:


> I sure hope not, but it seems that way. Although points seem to be loading faster, right?



That's what I'm hoping! I really don't want to call in for points to get loaded, so I'm ok with a longer time to get it set up if that means points are being added in close to the same time. Obviously I don't know their system, but I never understood why there is a lag between membership creation and points being loaded - seems like it would make more sense for the same person to do both at the same time while they are already looking at the contract


----------



## vicarrieous

CSLucas said:


> That's what I'm hoping! I really don't want to call in for points to get loaded, so I'm ok with a longer time to get it set up if that means points are being added in close to the same time. Obviously I don't know their system, but I never understood why there is a lag between membership creation and points being loaded - seems like it would make more sense for the same person to do both at the same time while they are already looking at the contract



The ROFR wait was long for me, but his wait is worse and I am only 9 days from closing and 8 days from deed recorded.


----------



## Carlnne

CSLucas said:


> That's what I'm hoping! I really don't want to call in for points to get loaded, so I'm ok with a longer time to get it set up if that means points are being added in close to the same time. Obviously I don't know their system, but I never understood why there is a lag between membership creation and points being loaded - seems like it would make more sense for the same person to do both at the same time while they are already looking at the contract



Agree!!  I closed on 3/2-- account was just added to my current account on 3/22 but still no points.  This wait is more brutal than ROFR because I keep logging in to check.  I plan to call next week if not posted by then because I have to make sure the owners banked the points they were supposed to before next weeks deadline.  I am dreading that call.


----------



## RedFive

*Update*

There's no update. Closing agent reached out to the sellers to get a status update. No reply. Two weeks until closing deadline date. 

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: Pending - Int'l seller
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Amyeliza

RedFive said:


> *Update*
> 
> There's no update. Closing agent reached out to the sellers to get a status update. No reply. Two weeks until closing deadline date.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: Pending - Int'l seller
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


This is terrible!  Is a closing deadline common?  I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this!


----------



## RedFive

Amyeliza said:


> This is terrible!  Is a closing deadline common?  I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this!


They’re International sellers, so the closing process is expected to be slower, so not really concerned with that. Lack of communication is a bit concerning though. I’m not exactly sure what happens if closing date deadline is reached, but that is the agreed upon date in the contract. Banked points expire in May though, so getting a little nervous.


----------



## Skywalker-77

Bought a 50 pt contract that has points that have to used by 6/1. Started the process on 12/27 and closed on 3/8 even though all of the closing docs were in a week earlier. Was going to use these points as a surprise to my family for a quick weekend trip but couldn't wait any longer because there was almost no availability left  for the second weekend in May so had to book using one of my existing contracts which now is gonna hurt some future plans. It would be nice to have really known that these points were really even going to be possible to use by June since the purchase was 5 months out from that date.

I know it is not the MS workers fault that they are short staffed but there should be ample staffing in place so members are not on hold for hours upon hours and to get the workload completed in a more timely manner.


----------



## princesscinderella

Carlnne said:


> Agree!!  I closed on 3/2-- account was just added to my current account on 3/22 but still no points.  This wait is more brutal than ROFR because I keep logging in to check.  I plan to call next week if not posted by then because I have to make sure the owners banked the points they were supposed to before next weeks deadline.  I am dreading that call.


Maybe try the chat function and see if they can help load them. It can’t hurt just keep refreshing the dashboard and it will appear if it’s available.


----------



## CSLucas

RedFive said:


> They’re International sellers, so the closing process is expected to be slower, so not really concerned with that. Lack of communication is a bit concerning though. I’m not exactly sure what happens if closing date deadline is reached, but that is the agreed upon date in the contract. Banked points expire in May though, so getting a little nervous.



Our closing deadline is April 9, so we are fast approaching as well (also an international seller). No word from the title company. If we reach our deadline I'm considering just walking away and picking up the points direct.
Fortunately ours don't expire until December, but it is a fully loaded contract plus some 2019 points so we were planning on booking a 3 bd with the points and I am getting worried about them booking up.


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Still no points showing on the stripped AKV contract loaded Tuesday, but I did get the CCV closing e-documents late last night!  Waiting for Mason to answer a question before I sign off.  I really hope I have motivated sellers that sign quickly on that one as the banked points expire 7/31!

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/24/21 (received 3/1 due to FedEx delay)
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/25/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded: 3/4/21
Membership created & contract showing: 3/23/21
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/17/21
Offer accepted: 2/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/25/21
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Lexxiefern

Man this is depressing reading how long it’s taking for everyone’s contracts and points to show up online! I closed on my GFV contract on 3/22 and the deed recorded 3/24. I was hoping to see the points soon so I can book next Feb. At the rate it seems to be taking for everyone I’ve got about 19 days left. Ah well, if the room is gone I’ll just bank and book a bigger room next year.


----------



## CSLucas

UPDATED - got my membership email for the first one! Now just to wait on the other sellers to return their documents and DVC to load some points!



CSLucas said:


> Was going to wait to put these in until I had the first membership showing, but I'm getting impatient so here goes:
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> 
> Offer made: 1/11/21
> Offer accepted: 1/11/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/9/21
> 
> Closing docs received: 3/1/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/2/21
> 
> Closing: 3/4/21
> Deed recorded: 3/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/26/21
> Points in account:
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> 
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/21/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/23/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> 
> Closing docs received: 3/3/21
> Closing docs returned: Still waiting on the seller (sent ours in)
> 
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Haven't heard anything as to why there is such a delay on the second one - I am assuming sellers haven't returned their documents yet


----------



## jwmob91

closing on second contract has begun!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/12/2021
Closing docs received: 2/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/18/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing date: 3/11/2021
Deed recorded: 3/12/2021

Points loaded:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/21/2021
Offer accepted: 2/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/12/2021
Closing docs received: 3/25/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
Contract showing on membership: 
Points loaded:


----------



## twinmom108

OUR UPDATE:  123 DAYS AND STILL COUNTING - Anyone else in the same boat?   

Sellers are here in the States & there were no pending vacations that would delay closing.


Yeah I hear you, patience is starting to run very thin.  I think our Hilton Head contract is one of the longest still currently waiting for membership set up and loading of points. With the offer acceptance being 11/23/20, wire transfer sent 2/10/21, never told it was closed or what the closing date was, & had to look up the deed filing record which was 3/9/21.  Already lost out on using our new HH points because the 7 month window opened up a couple weeks ago.  Now Hoping to get points loaded before before the banking window expires.  Deed recorded 3/9/21 any guesses on when we might actually see the points and account # ?



Lexxiefern said:


> Man this is depressing reading how long it’s taking for everyone’s contracts and points to show up online! I closed on my GFV contract on 3/22 and the deed recorded 3/24. I was hoping to see the points soon so I can book next Feb. At the rate it seems to be taking for everyone I’ve got about 19 days left. Ah well, if the room is gone I’ll just bank and book a bigger room next year.


----------



## princesscinderella

twinmom108 said:


> OUR UPDATE:  123 DAYS AND STILL COUNTING - Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> Sellers are here in the States & there were no pending vacations that would delay closing.
> 
> 
> Yeah I hear you, patience is starting to run very thin.  I think our Hilton Head contract is one of the longest still currently waiting for membership set up and loading of points. With the offer acceptance being 11/23/20, wire transfer sent 2/10/21, never told it was closed or what the closing date was, & had to look up the deed filing record which was 3/9/21.  Already lost out on using our new HH points because the 7 month window opened up a couple weeks ago.  Now Hoping to get points loaded before before the banking window expires.  Deed recorded 3/9/21 any guesses on when we might actually see the points and account # ?


I have a deed recorded on 3/9 and mine is not loaded into the system yet either.


----------



## FroZone the Pirate

Work has been crazy at work - I’ve been slack posting where I stood in closing. Got word today I’m officially closed and the deed is sent to the county. Yeah — super excited to be officially a DVC owner.

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title

Offer made: 2/4/21
Offer accepted: 2/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/7/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21

Closing docs received: 3/11/21
Closing docs returned: 3/15/21

Closing: 3/26/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## JC1984

Has anyone in the past seen Disney “rush” membership creation if they see “distressed” points? Or am I assuming too much that DVC has a soul?


----------



## timff18

princesscinderella said:


> I have a deed recorded on 3/9 and mine is not loaded into the system yet either.


Deed recorded 3/9 for me as well and just got my membership number this morning!


----------



## timff18

Update on the first contract..... 

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 1/7/21
Offer accepted: 1/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/21
Passed ROFR: 2/6/21
Closing docs received: 2/15/21
Closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Seller returned closing docs: 2/21/21
Closing: 3/8/21
Deed recorded: 3/9/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/27/21
Points in account:

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## twinmom108

princesscinderella said:


> I have a deed recorded on 3/9 and mine is not loaded into the system yet either.


Thanks for the encouragement!  I'll be watching for your completed post results too.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Has anyone in the past seen Disney “rush” membership creation if they see “distressed” points? Or am I assuming DVC has a soul?



I sure hope so. I got 150 expiring on 7/31.... Crossing my fingers you speed up soon!


----------



## ClareyLou101

Home: SSR
Broker: dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title

Offer made: 2/17/21
Offer accepted: 2/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/20/21
Passed ROFR: 3/11/21

Closing docs received: 3/26/21
Closing docs returned: 3/26/21
Seller returned closing docs: 4/7/2021
Closing: 4/8/2021
Deed recorded: 4/9/2021
New Membership created: 4/22/2021
Points in account: 4/23/2021

total time from offer made to points received = 65 days

This is our first contract and I can't wait to return to Florida. Hoping for August 2021


----------



## Lexxiefern

I haven’t officially put in my info yet because hubs surprised me with this contract so I’m not 100% about the offer date. But I’m pretty sure this is correct. 

Home: VGF 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/27/21
Offer accepted: 1/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/17/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/5/21
Closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 3/22/21
Deed recorded: 3/24/21
Membership created & contract showing: 
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## jdomka

timff18 said:


> Deed recorded 3/9 for me as well and just got my membership number this morning!



Thanks for the info. My deed was recorded 3/10 so hopefully tomorrow or Monday will be my onboarding day!! I saw someone get info on Sunday a week or so ago; so holding out hope for tomorrow.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/3/21
Passed ROFR: 3/25/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

JC1984 said:


> Has anyone in the past seen Disney “rush” membership creation if they see “distressed” points? Or am I assuming too much that DVC has a soul?



At one time, when you could reach them by phone, people were successful in getting a CM to process sooner...now, I doubt, but I’d send an email to them regardless.


----------



## JC1984

Sandisw said:


> At one time, when you could reach them by phone, people were successful in getting a CM to process sooner...now, I doubt, but I’d send an email to them regardless.


What email address is that? I have seen it posted before just not sure where.


----------



## Sdisney2019!

When setting up dvc membership- did the title company send copy of closing documents?  When I first logged in it wanted notarized copy of closing documents and copy of ID.  Did you submit these items.  New DVC account.


----------



## vicarrieous

Sdisney2019! said:


> When setting up dvc membership- did the title company send copy of closing documents?  When I first logged in it wanted notarized copy of closing documents and copy of ID.  Did you submit these items.  New DVC account.



Did you get your membership ID and activation code?


----------



## Sdisney2019!

vicarrieous said:


> Did you get your membership ID and activation code?


Yes and I opened the account


----------



## vicarrieous

vicarrieous said:


> Did you get your membership ID and activation code?



Are you direct or resale purchaser? Sorry for all the questions! Just wondering!


----------



## vicarrieous

Sdisney2019! said:


> Yes and I opened the account


We were told by our title company they would send documents to Disney within 24 hours of closing.


----------



## Sdisney2019!

vicarrieous said:


> We were told by our title company they would send documents to Disney within 24 hours of closing.


Ok!  I thought that was the case.  I just have the account and no points still!!  I wanted to make sure I do my part to not delay- hoping to use my points this summer...it will definitely be a split stay but I want to get it on the books.  This wait  worse than rofr wait. My contracts were recorded 3/4 and 3/5.


----------



## vicarrieous

Sdisney2019! said:


> Ok!  I thought that was the case.  I just have the account and no points still!!  I wanted to make sure I do my part to not delay- hoping to use my points this summer...it will definitely be a split stay but I want to get it on the books.  This wait  worse than rofr wait. My contracts were recorded 3/4 and 3/5.



I totally get it! We have points expiring July and still waiting for membership number and activation code! We were recorded 3.18 so we still have some to wait. EEP!

Hope your points load soon!


----------



## Sdisney2019!

Home: akl
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/31/20
Offer accepted: 12/31/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
Estoppel Received: 2/17/22 (major delay here...wonder if someone dropped the ball on my paperwork)
Closing docs received: 2/19/22
Closing docs returned: 2/22/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded: 3/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/26/21
Points in account:


2nd contract- 
Home: PVB
Broker: www.*******.com  bee was great
Title Company: Hayes title (Karen was great!)
Offer made: 1/22/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: ?
Passed ROFR: 2/16/2021
Estoppel Received: 3/1/2021
Closing docs received: 3/1/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/3/21
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 3/5
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw said:


> At one time, when you could reach them by phone, people were successful in getting a CM to process sooner...now, I doubt, but I’d send an email to them regardless.



Let me find it!


----------



## LottiesMommy

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker:  Blocked
Title Company: www.masontitle.com
Offer made: 1/14/21
Offer accepted: 1/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/21
Passed ROFR: 2/9/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/15/21
Closing docs returned: 2/18/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/8/21
Closing: 3/9/21
Deed recorded: 3/10/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/28/2021 (new member)
Points in account:


----------



## mightyblade

LottiesMommy said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker:  Blocked
> Title Company: masontitle
> Offer made: 1/14/21
> Offer accepted: 1/15/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/17/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/9/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 2/15/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/18/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/8/21
> Closing: 3/9/21
> Deed recorded: 3/10/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/28/2021 (new member)
> Points in account:




My deed recorded the same day. Hope I get some info today if not tomorrow. No email yet. I hope they didn't try and spelled it wrong or something.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Home: VGC- 75 pts
Broker: www.**********.com
Title: Mason
Offer made: 1/15/21
Offer accepted: 1/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/9/21 (23 days)
Closing docs received: 2/25 
Closing docs returned: 2/26
Seller returned closing docs: 3/8
Closing: 3/10
Deed recorded: 3/10
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/28
Points in account:


----------



## jdomka

mightyblade said:


> My deed recorded the same day. Hope I get some info today if not tomorrow. No email yet. I hope they didn't try and spelled it wrong or something.



My deed was 3/10 as well and still haven’t seen anything. I already have a membership as well this was an add on for us.  Still waiting for it to show in our account.

just checked account again and still only one contract in there.


----------



## scbruno

My deed was recorded on 3/6 and as of Friday 3/26 nothing was showing in our membership. Tried calling and you can't speak to a real person and have to email Member Administration. Emailed them with all the info and then 3 hours later I had it entered as part of my membership. Still no points yet though. not sure if the email really helped but worth a try.


----------



## mightyblade

scbruno said:


> My deed was recorded on 3/6 and as of Friday 3/26 nothing was showing in our membership. Tried calling and you can't speak to a real person and have to email Member Administration. Emailed them with all the info and then 3 hours later I had it entered as part of my membership. Still no points yet though. not sure if the email really helped but worth a try.



Would you happen to have the email address? When I click on link it takes me to the login page. I do not have an account yet so it won't let me continue.


----------



## dbtex83

Finally done! From offer to points, it was 88 days total, which is 16 days faster than the one I bought last May. Still felt agonizingly slow, but moving in the right direction.

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer Made: 12/28/20
Offer Accepted: 12/28/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/30/20
Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
Closing Docs received: 2/15/21
Closing Docs Returned: 2/15/21
Seller Returned Closing docs: 3/3/21
Closing: 3/4/21
Deed Recorded: 3/10/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/28/21
Points in Account: 3/28/21


----------



## CSLucas

dbtex83 said:


> Finally done! From offer to points, it was 88 days total, which is 16 days faster than the one I bought last May. Still felt agonizingly slow, but moving in the right direction.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer Made: 12/28/20
> Offer Accepted: 12/28/20
> Sent to ROFR: 12/30/20
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
> Closing Docs received: 2/15/21
> Closing Docs Returned: 2/15/21
> Seller Returned Closing docs: 3/3/21
> Closing: 3/4/21
> Deed Recorded: 3/10/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/28/21
> Points in Account: 3/28/21


did you call in to get points loaded? I have been resisting the urge, but it seems like everyone who has had points loaded lately only got them because they called in.


----------



## dbtex83

CSLucas said:


> did you call in to get points loaded? I have been resisting the urge, but it seems like everyone who has had points loaded lately only got them because they called in.


I did. If I didn't have a reservation to make, I would have waited because I've heard they've been loading them pretty quick. But I'm only a couple days out from the 7 month mark of the reservation I wanted, so I just wanted to make sure I had them to book. Once I got past the busy signal, the call wait wasn't terrible.


----------



## CSLucas

dbtex83 said:


> I did. If I didn't have a reservation to make, I would have waited because I've heard they've been loading them pretty quick. But I'm only a couple days out from the 7 month mark of the reservation I wanted, so I just wanted to make sure I had them to book. Once I got past the busy signal, the call wait wasn't terrible.


thanks - I think I'll try tomorrow morning if they points haven't loaded by then. We are 5 months away from our desired reservation so I've been anxiously checking every day to see if it is still available (fortunately it still is). I'm assuming you call MS and not MA, right?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Final update!

Home: VGC- 75 pts
Broker: www.**********.com
Title: Mason
Offer made: 1/15/21
Offer accepted: 1/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/19
Passed ROFR: 2/9/21 (23 days)
Closing docs received: 2/25 
Closing docs returned: 2/26
Seller returned closing docs: 3/8
Closing: 3/10
Deed recorded: 3/10
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/28
Points in account: 3/28 (I called member services, contract has banked 2019 points expiring end of May we want to use!)


----------



## dbtex83

CSLucas said:


> thanks - I think I'll try tomorrow morning if they points haven't loaded by then. We are 5 months away from our desired reservation so I've been anxiously checking every day to see if it is still available (fortunately it still is). I'm assuming you call MS and not MA, right?


Yep, Member Services.


----------



## vicarrieous

Sandisw said:


> Let me find it!



If you find the email for MA do you mind sharing?


----------



## CSLucas

vicarrieous said:


> If you find the email for MA do you mind sharing?


if you call the member line and press 2 then it gives you a recorded message with the email address. I think it is wdwdvc.member.administration@disney.com


----------



## Sandisw

CSLucas said:


> if you call the member line and press 2 then it gives you a recorded message with the email address. I think it is wdwdvc.member.administration@disney.com



That is it! Got so excited getting ready to leave tomorrow I forgot!!! Lol


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> If you find the email for MA do you mind sharing?


MA is going to get a crap load of emails


----------



## JC1984

CSLucas said:


> if you call the member line and press 2 then it gives you a recorded message with the email address. I think it is wdwdvc.member.administration@disney.com


Keep getting it rejected for undeliverable email address.

Nevermind 5th times the charm.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Keep getting it rejected for undeliverable email address.
> 
> Nevermind 5th times the charm.



I tried once and it bounced so I just left it. Good luck!


----------



## princesscinderella

Sandisw said:


> That is it! Got so excited getting ready to leave tomorrow I forgot!!! Lol


Have a great trip!!


----------



## kellylynn1253

*UPDATE:*
Home: AKL
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 2/8/2021
Offer accepted: 2/8/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/4/2021
Closing docs received: 3/24/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/27/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## CSLucas

Final update one first - still waiting on closing on 2nd
I did call in for the points this morning - it took 17 calls to get past the busy signal, but once I did it was just under an hour for hold time + getting the points loaded, so not nearly as bad as I had expected!



CSLucas said:


> Was going to wait to put these in until I had the first membership showing, but I'm getting impatient so here goes:
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> 
> Offer made: 1/11/21
> Offer accepted: 1/11/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/9/21
> 
> Closing docs received: 3/1/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/2/21
> 
> Closing: 3/4/21
> Deed recorded: 3/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/26/2021
> Points in account: 3/29/2021 (called in)
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> 
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/21/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/23/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> 
> Closing docs received: 3/3/21
> Closing docs returned: Still waiting on the seller (sent ours in)
> 
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Haven't heard anything as to why there is such a delay on the second one - I am assuming sellers haven't returned their documents yet


----------



## jdomka

CSLucas said:


> Final update one first - still waiting on closing on 2nd
> I did call in for the points this morning - it took 17 calls to get past the busy signal, but once I did it was just under an hour for hold time + getting the points loaded, so not nearly as bad as I had expected!



My new contract is now showing as of this Morning. Did you just call Member service as if you were making a reservation or did you choose  choice #7 for”other”??


----------



## CSLucas

jdomka said:


> My new contract is now showing as of this Morning. Did you just call Member service as if you were making a reservation or did you choose  choice #7 for”other”??



I used option 1 for MS and then option 1 on the second menu as well - that's what the person on chat this morning said to do (I thought 7 made more sense as well, but apparently not)


----------



## cmarsh31

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## mightyblade

JC1984 said:


> Keep getting it rejected for undeliverable email address.
> 
> Nevermind 5th times the charm.



The email listed was wrong. After a search there was one period missed. It is

WDW._DVC_._Member_._Administration_@Disney.com

You should get a response from Disney right away saying they will get to it in the order it was received.


----------



## jdomka

CSLucas said:


> I used option 1 for MS and then option 1 on the second menu as well - that's what the person on chat this morning said to do (I thought 7 made more sense as well, but apparently not)



Thanks!! Above process worked for me as well!  Points Loaded!!  50 mins on hold and 15 mins while the gracious CM worked with someone to load them!!  So happy!  Now let see if I can resist spending the points before the end of the night.


----------



## JC1984

mightyblade said:


> The email listed was wrong. After a search there was one period missed. It is
> 
> WDW._DVC_._Member_._Administration_@Disney.com
> 
> You should get a response from Disney right away saying they will get to it in the order it was received.


Yes on the 5th time I googled for it and found it that is why it went through


----------



## vicarrieous

Because I am to lazy to scroll back through posts, who do we have waiting for membership? It sounded like most who had deed recorded on 3/10 are good now right? Do we have anyone with deed recorded on 3/11, 3/12, 3/15, 3/16??


----------



## ValW

vicarrieous said:


> Because I am to lazy to scroll back through posts, who do we have waiting for membership? It sounded like most who had deed recorded on 3/10 are good now right? Do we have anyone with deed recorded on 3/11, 3/12, 3/15, 3/16??



I had one recorded on 3/5 that still hasn't shown up in my account.  However, I think the title company screwed up because I received an odd email on the 20th stating something about Disney is taking extra long and it may be another 10 days (I had not asked for an update).


----------



## vicarrieous

ValW said:


> I had one recorded on 3/5 that still hasn't shown up in my account.  However, I think the title company screwed up because I received an odd email on the 20th stating something about Disney is taking extra long and it may be another 10 days (I had not asked for an update).


bummer!! I hope you hear soon.  I am only on day 12 of waiting for my membership account and I am going nuts! Cross my fingers you get good news today!


----------



## mightyblade

vicarrieous said:


> Because I am to lazy to scroll back through posts, who do we have waiting for membership? It sounded like most who had deed recorded on 3/10 are good now right? Do we have anyone with deed recorded on 3/11, 3/12, 3/15, 3/16??



I am still waiting on mine from 3/10. I am from Canada so not sure if international has any additional hoops they would have to go through. I did email this morning but still no word yet.


----------



## vicarrieous

mightyblade said:


> I am still waiting on mine from 3/10. I am from Canada so not sure if international has any additional hoops they would have to go through. I did email this morning but still no word yet.


It really does seem random sometimes why some take a bit longer. Let's hope you get good news today!


----------



## jdomka

jdomka said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/19/21
> Offer accepted: 1/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/21/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/22/21
> Closing docs received: 2/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/3/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/1/21
> Closing: 3/8/21
> Deed recorded: 3/10/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/29
> Points in account: 3/29(called MS to load)
> 
> Total time bid to points available: 69 days
> 
> ^^updated^^


----------



## Skywalker-77

Closed on 3/8 and still nothing!


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Points in AKV account without calling.  Also signed the CCV closing docs.  I was surprised how different the documentation is between brokers and title companies.  I thought it would be more uniform.  As long as the end result is the same, I guess that's all that matters.

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/22/21
Passed ROFR: 2/16/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/23/21
Closing docs returned: 2/24/21 (received 3/1 due to FedEx delay)
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/25/21
Closing: 3/2/21
Deed recorded: 3/4/21
Membership created & contract showing: 3/23/21
Points in account: 3/29/21 (did not call MS)
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:  68 days

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/17/21
Offer accepted: 2/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## mightyblade

mightyblade said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: dvcresalemarket
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/11/21
> Offer accepted: 1/13/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
> Closing docs received: 2/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (had issues with wire transfer being from Canada so got them in 2 days after. Otherwise would have been same day)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/5/21
> Closing: 3/8/21
> Deed recorded: 3/10/21
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:



Home: OKW
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 2/24/21
Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (had issues with wire transfer being from Canada so got them in 2 days after. Otherwise would have been same day)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Closing: 3/8/21
Deed recorded: 3/10/21
Membership created & contract showing: 3/29/21
Points in account:

I emailed this morning. Not sure if that rushed it or today was the day anyways. Now just need points


----------



## vicarrieous

mightyblade said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: dvcresalemarket
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/11/21
> Offer accepted: 1/13/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
> Closing docs received: 2/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (had issues with wire transfer being from Canada so got them in 2 days after. Otherwise would have been same day)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/5/21
> Closing: 3/8/21
> Deed recorded: 3/10/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 3/29/21
> Points in account:
> 
> I emailed this morning. Not sure if that rushed it or today was the day anyways. Now just need points


Glad it came through!


----------



## theducks1

vicarrieous said:


> Because I am to lazy to scroll back through posts, who do we have waiting for membership? It sounded like most who had deed recorded on 3/10 are good now right? Do we have anyone with deed recorded on 3/11, 3/12, 3/15, 3/16??


I'm waiting with a deed recorded on 3/12.


----------



## JC1984

DVC MA automated email said it can take up 5 days for a response. I know it is taking longer but here’s to hoping.


----------



## timff18

First contract complete!  4 days until we are back Home!

81 days from offer to points....

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 1/7/21
Offer accepted: 1/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/15/21
Passed ROFR: 2/6/21
Closing docs received: 2/15/21
Closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Seller returned closing docs: 2/21/21
Closing: 3/8/21
Deed recorded: 3/9/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/27/21
Points in account: 3/29/21



Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## LottiesMommy

Final Update:

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: Blocked
Title Company: www.masontitle.com
Offer made: 1/14/21
Offer accepted: 1/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/17/21
Passed ROFR: 2/9/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 2/15/21
Closing docs returned: 2/18/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/8/21
Closing: 3/9/21
Deed recorded: 3/10/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/28/2021 (new member)
Points in account: 3/29/2021 (did NOT call member services)

Total time from offer to points in contract:  74 Days


----------



## wvujeb

Final Update:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer Made: 12/30/2020
Offer Accepted: 12/30/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/15/2021
Closing Docs received: 2/11/2021
Closing Docs returned: 2/12/2021
Seller Closing Docs Returned: 2/25/2021?
Closed: 3/2/2021
Deed Recorded: 3/4/2021
New Membership account: 3/24/2021
Points in account: 3/29/2021

Total time from offer to points in contract: 89 Days


----------



## FinnFogg

Update:

Home: AKL
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS Inc
Offer made: 1/27/21
Offer accepted: 1/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 3/11/21
Closing docs returned: 3/15/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/18/21
Closing: 3/29/21
Deed recorded: 3/26/21 (looks like closing occurred and the Deed was recorded on Friday, even though I wasn’t advised until Monday that closing had occurred. 
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## mightyblade

mightyblade said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: dvcresalemarket
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/11/21
> Offer accepted: 1/13/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
> Closing docs received: 2/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (had issues with wire transfer being from Canada so got them in 2 days after. Otherwise would have been same day)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/5/21
> Closing: 3/8/21
> Deed recorded: 3/10/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 3/29/21
> Points in account:
> 
> I emailed this morning. Not sure if that rushed it or today was the day anyways. Now just need points




Home: OKW
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/11/21
Offer accepted: 1/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 2/24/21
Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (had issues with wire transfer being from Canada so got them in 2 days after. Otherwise would have been same day)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Closing: 3/8/21
Deed recorded: 3/10/21
Membership created & contract showing: 3/29/21
Points in account:3/30/21

Total Time 78 days

Question. I booked a resort already. My My Experience is linked. Does the reservation show up automatically or do I have to add it manually?


----------



## princesscinderella

mightyblade said:


> Home: OKW
> Broker: dvcresalemarket
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/11/21
> Offer accepted: 1/13/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/18/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/11/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/17/21
> Closing docs received: 2/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/26/21 (had issues with wire transfer being from Canada so got them in 2 days after. Otherwise would have been same day)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/5/21
> Closing: 3/8/21
> Deed recorded: 3/10/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 3/29/21
> Points in account:3/30/21
> 
> Total Time 78 days
> 
> Question. I booked a resort already. My My Experience is linked. Does the reservation show up automatically or do I have to add it manually?



In MDE you have to add the reservation manually.  You need the last name the reservation number to add it.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Feeling frustrated an impatient. Looks like people are getting their closing docs rather quickly, even using the same broker and title company. I'm at nearly a month! Why? My broker is telling me it may be up to another 2 weeks. What the heck, that would be almost 6 weeks!


Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/15/21
Offer accepted: 2/17/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/18/21
Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## bks9581

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Feeling frustrated an impatient. Looks like people are getting their closing docs rather quickly, even using the same broker and title company. I'm at nearly a month! Why? My broker is telling me it may be up to another 2 weeks. What the heck, that would be almost 6 weeks!
> 
> Very odd. We passed ROFR the same day as you, same broker and title company (different resort) and we got our closing docs on 3/16. Still waiting to close though as the seller (non-international) has still not returned his notarized docs.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

That's annoying too, I'm sorry!

My agent is also not very responsive. I feel like she's dropping the ball and I'm regretting using them.


----------



## vicarrieous

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> That's annoying too, I'm sorry!
> 
> My agent is also not very responsive. I feel like she's dropping the ball and I'm regretting using them.



Have you received your estoppel yet? I know sometimes that takes a couple weeks. Sorry! I know how much waiting sucks!


----------



## bks9581

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> That's annoying too, I'm sorry!
> 
> My agent is also not very responsive. I feel like she's dropping the ball and I'm regretting using them.



Have you asked why yours seems to be taking far longer than others? It seems there would be a reason, especially if they are saying it could be another two weeks.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

vicarrieous said:


> Have you received your estoppel yet? I know sometimes that takes a couple weeks. Sorry! I know how much waiting sucks!



To be honest, I don't really know what estoppel is, other than we need it. I have no clue if we've received it. Since I'm receiving no communication, I'm guessing we have not. 



bks9581 said:


> Have you asked why yours seems to be taking far longer than others? It seems there would be a reason, especially if they are saying it could be another two weeks.



Yes, I have asked. No info really provided other than to just keep waiting. Last time I emailed, I had to follow up 3 times before I got a response.


----------



## vicarrieous

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> To be honest, I don't really know what estoppel is, other than we need it. I have no clue if we've received it. Since I'm receiving no communication, I'm guessing we have not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have asked. No info really provided other than to just keep waiting. Last time I emailed, I had to follow up 3 times before I got a response.



I would suggest reaching out to your title agent if possible. Ask if estoppel has been received and if there is any timeline for closing documents. 

We happened to have a LONG ROFR wait (33 days) but then documents came quicker after that. Now its back to waiting for our membership activation and points. It is painful. Hopefully you get some answers!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Why do I ONLY get info when I seek it out? Will not use Fidelity/First American in the future.

I only found out I passed ROFR when I asked. Who knows how long it would have taken for them to tell me. 

Now, again because I asked, I was told estoppel (don't know when) was received but won't see closing docs for another week or so. 

She claims this is all normal, on track and there are not any delays happening with my contract.


----------



## vicarrieous

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Why do I ONLY get info when I seek it out? Will not use Fidelity/First American in the future.
> 
> I only found out I passed ROFR when I asked. Who knows how long it would have taken for them to tell me.
> 
> Now, again because I asked, I was told estoppel (don't know when) was received but won't see closing docs for another week or so.
> 
> She claims this is all normal, on track and there are not any delays happening with my contract.



I am not saying any of this isn't untrue, but I feel like the DVC resale experience and timeline really does vary and oftentimes is luck of the draw when it comes to when things happen.  I would be annoyed in your situation as well.

Maybe they have a back log, although, I know @sara_sharpe had to really push and stay on top of things with Fidelity for closing to happen from being sent to ROFR through closing


----------



## princesscinderella

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> To be honest, I don't really know what estoppel is, other than we need it. I have no clue if we've received it. Since I'm receiving no communication, I'm guessing we have not.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have asked. No info really provided other than to just keep waiting. Last time I emailed, I had to follow up 3 times before I got a response.


 An estoppel is an form provided at closing for real estate transactions most typically in ones that have an association.  It gives all the fees owed or that there’s no balance on the account.  For DVC it probably lists the points too.  It can also list other relevant information to the sale for the new buyer and closing agent such as a lawsuit pending, etc.


----------



## PalDisFam

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Why do I ONLY get info when I seek it out? Will not use Fidelity/First American in the future.
> 
> I only found out I passed ROFR when I asked. Who knows how long it would have taken for them to tell me.
> 
> Now, again because I asked, I was told estoppel (don't know when) was received but won't see closing docs for another week or so.
> 
> She claims this is all normal, on track and there are not any delays happening with my contract.


I would direct all your communications at First American. My contract is with Fidelity/First American, after Fidelity notified us that we passed ROFR all our contact was with our title agent. They manage the processes from that point on.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

PalDisFam said:


> I would direct all your communications at First American. My contract is with Fidelity/First American, after Fidelity notified us that we passed ROFR all our contact was with our title agent. They manage the processes from that point on.



I have had zero communication with First American. I don't even have a contact for them. Absolutely every single communication has been through Fidelity.


----------



## bks9581

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I have had zero communication with First American. I don't even have a contact for them. Absolutely every single communication has been through Fidelity.


I can give you two different ones if you need a contact. Just PM me.


----------



## michael730

Hey all!
How long has it taken sellers to return their closing docs for y’all lately?

I understand they have way more to do especially with the notarizing and what not.

Just curious to see how long people waited who’ve done this already  thanks!!


----------



## isthisanything

michael730 said:


> Hey all!
> How long has it taken sellers to return their closing docs for y’all lately?
> 
> I understand they have way more to do especially with the notarizing and what not.
> 
> Just curious to see how long people waited who’ve done this already  thanks!!❤



For us it took about 5 days - but that included a weekend.  I think we have motivated sellers - they signed the contract the same day as well.  I hope you get some good news quickly!


----------



## michael730

isthisanything said:


> For us it took about 5 days - but that included a weekend.  I think we have motivated sellers - they signed the contract the same day as well.  I hope you get some good news quickly!


Thanks for this information!


----------



## busymommaof3

Home: Copper Creek 
Broker: http://www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 2/22/21
Offer accepted: 2/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/12/21
Closing docs received: 3/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/26/21
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

This is the second contract with this broker and very pleased with communication so far.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Feeling frustrated an impatient. Looks like people are getting their closing docs rather quickly, even using the same broker and title company. I'm at nearly a month! Why? My broker is telling me it may be up to another 2 weeks. What the heck, that would be almost 6 weeks!
> 
> 
> Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/15/21
> Offer accepted: 2/17/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/18/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


We used the same broker and title company as well.  After my contract took 15 days to be sent to ROFR I contacted the VP of the company, Mary.  Since our conversation communicate has improved significantly!  On your contract you should have a contact for First American.  I found our agent at First American to be quick to respond; not as quick as processing paperwork it seems than other companies; but I checked in REGULARLY.  We passed ROFR on 3/3; estoppel was 3/8 and I had closing papers 3/16. We closed 3/23 and our deed was recorded 3/24.  Feel free to message me if you want the first American number I have


----------



## michael730

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Feeling frustrated an impatient. Looks like people are getting their closing docs rather quickly, even using the same broker and title company. I'm at nearly a month! Why? My broker is telling me it may be up to another 2 weeks. What the heck, that would be almost 6 weeks!
> 
> 
> Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/15/21
> Offer accepted: 2/17/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/18/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


I think it is a mix of Disney releasing the estoppel and the title company agent you have.
I’m using the same title company (Mason) for both of these but have different agents handling the closing:

I passed one contract for ROFR on 3/4 for SSR, I didn’t get the closing documents until 3/24 aka almost 3 weeks later(I was told by my broker the estoppel wasn’t released until 3/15 by Disney).

I just passed for my BWV contract last week on 3/25 and I just received the closing documents and it has only been 5 days!

So it’s definitely a weird thing I feel like! Like how come it took 9 days to draft my closing documents after receiving the estoppel? Who knows but I’m sure you’ll get them soon!! I’m still waiting for the sellers to return their closing documents from last week Bc they’re trying to find a notary. I definitely feel like depending on what state the seller is in covid does naht help with that process


----------



## vicarrieous

I am at 2 weeks today since closing and nada. I know its been taking almost 3 weeks right now but boy this wait stinks especially as I watch June availability slip by for both resorts and park pass reservations. I have points I have to use by July 31st and panicking just a little. We wanted to avoid July, but that probably won't happen. Seriously crossing my fingers to hear something this week! Good luck all and thanks for letting me have a little pity party for myself when I know others are waiting too.


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> I am at 2 weeks today since closing and nada. I know its been taking almost 3 weeks right now but boy this wait stinks especially as I watch June availability slip by for both resorts and park pass reservations. I have points I have to use by July 31st and panicking just a little. We wanted to avoid July, but that probably won't happen. Seriously crossing my fingers to hear something this week! Good luck all and thanks for letting me have a little pity party for myself when I know others are waiting too.


How many days total you at now?
No response to my email yet I figure by the time they respond my account will be created.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> How many days total you at now?
> No response to my email yet I figure by the time they respond my account will be created.



61 days from offer until today so not too bad, but I NEED these points to get booking lol.


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> 61 days from offer until today so not too bad, but I NEED these points to get booking lol.


60 will be April 2nd for me. I feel you in the same boat just a month later on the points


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> 60 will be April 2nd for me. I feel you in the same boat just a month later on the points



Did you get a canned response or anything from your email to MA? I debated emailing, but opted to wait it out this week.


----------



## JC1984

Canned “Thank for reaching out. We are glad you did. Please know responses can take up to 5 days. Please do not reply to this email.” I am on day 3 now. 6 days from closing.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Canned “Thank for reaching out. We are glad you did. Please know responses can take up to 5 days. Please do not reply to this email.” I am on day 3 now. 6 days from closing.



Good luck! I hope you hear something! I am 14 days from closing and 13 from deed recorded and nada. I am SO antsy!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Good luck! I hope you hear something! I am 14 days from closing and 13 from deed recorded and nada. I am SO antsy!


I am antsy too want to plan my January Aulani trip just don’t want to until I know I can even get a room. I figure I will get no response or denied. Oh well...


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I am antsy too want to plan my January Aulani trip just don’t want to until I know I can even get a room. I figure I will get no response or denied. Oh well...


I will approve it! (if I only had the power lol) I would even work for free for a day creating all these member accounts just to get my activated today! Hire me Disney!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> I will approve it! (if I only had the power lol) I would even work for free for a day creating all these member accounts just to get my activated today! Hire me Disney!


Worked for Disney once in my life. Was the best job I ever had. Ahh to be 16 again.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Worked for Disney once in my life. Was the best job I ever had. Ahh to be 16 again.


Great! There is two of us, think of all the member activation emails we could get done in a day! lol


----------



## EmilyDisFan

vicarrieous said:


> I am at 2 weeks today since closing and nada. I know its been taking almost 3 weeks right now but boy this wait stinks especially as I watch June availability slip by for both resorts and park pass reservations. I have points I have to use by July 31st and panicking just a little. We wanted to avoid July, but that probably won't happen. Seriously crossing my fingers to hear something this week! Good luck all and thanks for letting me have a little pity party for myself when I know others are waiting too.


Good luck you get your points quickly!  I will also have points (150) expiring 7/31 but haven't closed yet.  That summer availability seems to get slimmer and slimmer each day.  By the time I get my points I'm worried I won't even be able to string together a split stay with each night in a different place.  Especially now that they've announced Food & Wine starts 7/15.  Maybe I'll do one night in a CCV cabin with a cash stay at All-Star Movies, LOL!

I'm really hoping my seller gets their stuff in quickly.  We just got closing documents late on 3/25, so I'm going to wait until Friday/Monday to bug the title company about the seller.


----------



## vicarrieous

EmilyDisFan said:


> Good luck you get your points quickly!  I will also have points (150) expiring 7/31 but haven't closed yet.  That summer availability seems to get slimmer and slimmer each day.  By the time I get my points I'm worried I won't even be able to string together a split stay with each night in a different place.  Especially now that they've announced Food & Wine starts 7/15.  Maybe I'll do one night in a CCV cabin with a cash stay at All-Star Movies, LOL!
> 
> I'm really hoping my seller gets their stuff in quickly.  We just got closing documents late on 3/25, so I'm going to wait until Friday/Monday to bug the title company about the seller.



That must be stressful! I hope your sellers can turn around fast and they pick up their timelines in getting member activation and point loading. 

We were hoping for early June but with park pass availability and room availability, I unfortunately watch it fill up day by day as I frantically refresh my email!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> That must be stressful! I hope your sellers can turn around fast and they pick up their timelines in getting member activation and point loading.
> 
> We were hoping for early June but with park pass availability and room availability, I unfortunately watch it fill up day by day as I frantically refresh my email!


Maybe a trip to USO while staying at DVC? If all else fails...


----------



## Divaofdisney

vicarrieous said:


> That must be stressful! I hope your sellers can turn around fast and they pick up their timelines in getting member activation and point loading.
> 
> We were hoping for early June but with park pass availability and room availability, I unfortunately watch it fill up day by day as I frantically refresh my email!



Yes!! I am having the same issue we are going 6/3-6/13 and was hoping to apply points as well but the only thing showing now I see is a 1 BR at SSR and I would imagine by time my stuff is done- that will be gone. Oh well I am booked on cash stay so we shall see how this goes.


----------



## Skywalker-77

EmilyDisFan said:


> Good luck you get your points quickly!  I will also have points (150) expiring 7/31 but haven't closed yet.  That summer availability seems to get slimmer and slimmer each day.  By the time I get my points I'm worried I won't even be able to string together a split stay with each night in a different place.  Especially now that they've announced Food & Wine starts 7/15.  Maybe I'll do one night in a CCV cabin with a cash stay at All-Star Movies, LOL!
> 
> I'm really hoping my seller gets their stuff in quickly.  We just got closing documents late on 3/25, so I'm going to wait until Friday/Monday to bug the title company about the seller.


Good Luck

We are supposed to get 50 that had to be used by 5/31 closed on 3/8 and still nothing loaded and the only thing open right now is Saratoga.


----------



## CSLucas

michael730 said:


> Hey all!
> How long has it taken sellers to return their closing docs for y’all lately?
> 
> I understand they have way more to do especially with the notarizing and what not.
> 
> Just curious to see how long people waited who’ve done this already  thanks!!❤



For our first one it took less than a week. For the second one, we are going on a month and still waiting.


----------



## jwmob91

Today's update and one of the last posts with both contracts!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/12/2021
Closing docs received: 2/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/18/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing date: 3/11/2021
Deed recorded: 3/12/2021
Contract showing on membership: 3/31/2021
Points loaded:
Total days so far: 73

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/21/2021
Offer accepted: 2/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/12/2021
Closing docs received: 3/25/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing date:
Deed recorded:
Contract showing on membership:
Points loaded: 
Total days so far: 38


----------



## michael730

CSLucas said:


> For our first one it took less than a week. For the second one, we are going on a month and still waiting.


Ugh that sucks!! Hope they come through soon for you!


----------



## Sdisney2019!

Divaofdisney said:


> Yes!! I am having the same issue we are going 6/3-6/13 and was hoping to apply points as well but the only thing showing now I see is a 1 BR at SSR and I would imagine by time my stuff is done- that will be gone. Oh well I am booked on cash stay so we shall see how this goes.



I am going same time and inventory is constantly changing. I got points Monday I am doing a split stay by choice. I have seen 3-4 day 1 bedroom blocks vgf, bcv, poly, bwv, akv


----------



## kellylynn1253

*UPDATE #2:*
Home: AKL
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 2/8/2021
Offer accepted: 2/8/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/4/2021
Closing docs received: 3/24/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/27/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/30/2021
Closing: 3/31/2021
Deed recorded: 4/1/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

One step closer!!


----------



## Sdisney2019!

Update 

Home: akl
Broker: www.fidelity.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/31/20
Offer accepted: 12/31/20
Sent to ROFR: 1/5/21
Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
Estoppel Received: 2/17/22 (major delay here...wonder if someone dropped the ball on my paperwork)
Closing docs received: 2/19/22
Closing docs returned: 2/22/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded: 3/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/26/21
Points in account: called 3/29/21


2nd contract- 
Home: PVB
Broker: www.*******.com  bee was great
Title Company: Hayes title (Karen was great!)
Offer made: 1/22/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: ?
Passed ROFR: 2/16/2021
Estoppel Received: 3/1/2021
Closing docs received: 3/1/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/3/21
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 3/5
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sdisney2019!

Sdisney2019! said:


> I am going same time and inventory is constantly changing. I got points Monday I am doing a split stay by choice. I have seen 1 bedroom vgf, bcv, poly, bwv, akv (all just partial- 3-4 days) but icam excited for the reservations I picked up!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Sdisney2019! said:


> Update
> 
> Home: akl
> Broker: www.fidelity.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 12/31/20
> Offer accepted: 12/31/20
> Sent to ROFR: 1/5/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/17/22 (major delay here...wonder if someone dropped the ball on my paperwork)
> Closing docs received: 2/19/22
> Closing docs returned: 2/22/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded: 3/4/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/26/21
> Points in account: called 3/29/21



We are experiencing the same delay with the same broker and title company. I don't think this is a coincidence. I think someone is dropping the ball. I passed ROFR about 4 weeks ago, no closing docs received yet.


----------



## CSLucas

michael730 said:


> Ugh that sucks!! Hope they come through soon for you!


Was told by the title company today that the seller's documents are in the mail so as soon as they get them it should be closed!


----------



## MonaMN

Update:

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/28/21
Offer accepted: 1/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 2/28/21
Estoppel Received: By 3/18 (not sure of exact date)
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Closing: 3/31/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## theducks1

Update:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/21
Passed ROFR: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 3/3/21
Closing docs returned: 3/4/21 (wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Closing: 3/11/21
Deed recorded: 3/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership:  3/31/21
Points in account:


----------



## michael730

CSLucas said:


> Was told by the title company today that the seller's documents are in the mail so as soon as they get them it should be closed!


Glad to hear it! Im hoping mine follow suit! Best wishes to you for a quick close!


----------



## timff18

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## dischris11

I passed ROFR on 3/17 but haven't received closing documents yet. Has anyone around that date received anything yet?


----------



## hhisc16

dischris11 said:


> I passed ROFR on 3/17 but haven't received closing documents yet. Has anyone around that date received anything yet?


I am waiting on my closing documents as well from passed ROFR on 3/16 from Mason.
I called my broker yesterday and they said I should get the closing documents early next week?


----------



## cmarsh31

Just found out from my broker that there's an undisclosed trip on the contract that the seller didn't mention. Now we can't close until June. Already passed ROFR and she said she had the closing documents in hand. Seller is a broker/company owner. He knew. He was gambling apparently hoping it wouldn't pass quickly? I'm still moving forward, but I'm annoyed. This closing had better move quickly.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

cmarsh31 said:


> Just found out from my broker that there's an undisclosed trip on the contract that the seller didn't mention. Now we can't close until June. Already passed ROFR and she said she had the closing documents in hand. Seller is a broker/company owner. He knew. He was gambling apparently hoping it wouldn't pass quickly? I'm still moving forward, but I'm annoyed. This closing had better move quickly.


How disappointing!!!  I’m sorry!!!


----------



## ValW

dischris11 said:


> I passed ROFR on 3/17 but haven't received closing documents yet. Has anyone around that date received anything yet?



Yes, I received closing docs on Monday.  Passed ROFR on the 17th.  Title company is Jeffrey Sweet.


----------



## CSLucas

cmarsh31 said:


> Just found out from my broker that there's an undisclosed trip on the contract that the seller didn't mention. Now we can't close until June. Already passed ROFR and she said she had the closing documents in hand. Seller is a broker/company owner. He knew. He was gambling apparently hoping it wouldn't pass quickly? I'm still moving forward, but I'm annoyed. This closing had better move quickly.



What is the closing date on your contract? Personally I would insist that it be honored. That's sounds really underhanded of the seller.


----------



## cmarsh31

CSLucas said:


> What is the closing date on your contract? Personally I would insist that it be honored. That's sounds really underhanded of the seller.



Is there a way to do that? Basically my broker said I could either drop the contract with no penalty or accept the delayed closing. I asked if there was any way he could transfer the booking to another contract, or if there was some sort of compensation.


----------



## CSLucas

cmarsh31 said:


> Is there a way to do that? Basically my broker said I could either drop the contract with no penalty or accept the delayed closing. I asked if there was any way he could transfer the booking to another contract, or if there was some sort of compensation.


I mean, if the seller chooses not to close then there is nothing you can do besides accept the delayed closing if you want the contract. The seller would still owe the full commission per the contract (I'm assuming this isn't his company you are dealing with and that he owes a commission on the sale) so I would think he would have more incentive than you would to not lose the contract since he would be out $$.

 Ultimately you can't force someone to close, but I would definitely be applying a lot of pressure and make the broker think that I was willing to walk away from the deal (assuming you didn't get a crazy good deal and really need this specific contract). Just don't sign a release and push back to see how far they are willing to give. Was it a stripped contract? If it has points this year then waiting an extra 2 months to close (plus then another month for Disney to get everything switched over) would be a big deal for me.


----------



## cmarsh31

CSLucas said:


> I mean, if the seller chooses not to close then there is nothing you can do besides accept the delayed closing if you want the contract. The seller would still owe the full commission per the contract (I'm assuming this isn't his company you are dealing with and that he owes a commission on the sale) so I would think he would have more incentive than you would to not lose the contract since he would be out $$.
> 
> Ultimately you can't force someone to close, but I would definitely be applying a lot of pressure and make the broker think that I was willing to walk away from the deal (assuming you didn't get a crazy good deal and really need this specific contract). Just don't sign a release and push back to see how far they are willing to give. Was it a stripped contract? If it has points this year then waiting an extra 2 months to close (plus then another month for Disney to get everything switched over) would be a big deal for me.



Not stripped, good deal, exactly what we wanted... so basically we're not walking. AKV 100pt for $110. He could turn around and relist & sell it immediately if we didn't take it. Definitely is lousy.


----------



## CSLucas

cmarsh31 said:


> Not stripped, good deal, exactly what we wanted... so basically we're not walking. AKV 100pt for $110. He could turn around and relist & sell it immediately if we didn't take it. Definitely is lousy.



That definitely is lousy  
I hope your broker can at least get you some sort of compensation like having the seller pay the closing costs, but I guess he probably knows you aren't going to walk anyways. I hate when people take advantage, but fortunately this will just be a small blip in your years of ownership!


----------



## Sandisw

cmarsh31 said:


> Not stripped, good deal, exactly what we wanted... so basically we're not walking. AKV 100pt for $110. He could turn around and relist & sell it immediately if we didn't take it. Definitely is lousy.



I am so sorry but other than dropping the sale, you really have no recourse.  The trip can not transfer ownership.

Honestly, unless It was the perfect contract, I’d walk without some level of compensation from the broker and/owner.


----------



## jwmob91

Another update today! I SAY these are the last contracts we will buy for a while, so I'm going to miss posting here. 

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/12/2021
Closing docs received: 2/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/18/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing date: 3/11/2021
Deed recorded: 3/12/2021
Contract showing on membership: 3/31/2021
Points loaded:
Total days so far: 74

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/21/2021
Offer accepted: 2/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/12/2021
Closing docs received: 3/25/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing date: 3/30/2021
Deed recorded: 3/31/2021
Contract showing on membership:
Points loaded:
Total days so far: 39


----------



## vicarrieous

Quiet here today...

I was hoping we had another batch of activations. I see a bunch of ROFR passes and takes happened today.


----------



## cmarsh31

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*found out 4/1 that closing will be delayed until end of May due to an undisclosed existing reservation* We were on track for a super-fast transaction!


----------



## jwmob91

Points loaded for first contract today. One down, one to go!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 1/17/2021
Offer accepted: 1/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/12/2021
Closing docs received: 2/17/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/18/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing date: 3/11/2021
Deed recorded: 3/12/2021
Contract showing on membership: 3/31/2021
Points loaded: 4/2/2021
Total days from offer: 75 (the longest waits were for ROFR and sellers to return docs)

Home: PVB
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/21/2021
Offer accepted: 2/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/12/2021
Closing docs received: 3/25/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing date: 3/30/2021
Deed recorded: 3/31/2021
Contract showing on membership:
Points loaded:
Total days so far: 40


----------



## vicarrieous

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/26/21
> Offer accepted: 2/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
> Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> *found out 4/1 that closing will be delayed until end of May due to an undisclosed existing reservation* We were on track for a super-fast transaction!


 Bummer! That really stinks of the owner if they knew they couldnt close after trip and didnt disclose that to you.


----------



## cmarsh31

vicarrieous said:


> Bummer! That really stinks of the owner if they knew they couldnt close after trip and didnt disclose that to you.



Oh he knew. He was just banking on ROFR taking longer...


----------



## vicarrieous

cmarsh31 said:


> Oh he knew. He was just banking on ROFR taking longer...



How frustrating! Its not hard to just put - can't close until XX. 

How were they able to get the correct estoppel for closing documents if points were being used and contract wasnt right.


----------



## cmarsh31

vicarrieous said:


> How frustrating! Its not hard to just put - can't close until XX.
> 
> How were they able to get the correct estoppel for closing documents if points were being used and contract wasnt right.



Had 0/2020 points on the document so he's not using points that I thought I was purchasing, at least.


----------



## vicarrieous

cmarsh31 said:


> Had 0/2020 points on the document so he's not using points that I thought I was purchasing, at least.



True but wouldn't the estoppel see the trip/pending points to be used? Did you find out at closing because the seller reached back out to say they have to wait until after their trip??


----------



## JC1984

cmarsh31 said:


> Had 0/2020 points on the document so he's not using points that I thought I was purchasing, at least.


IMO I would pull out of this contract so fast. Seems shady on all involved on the selling side. I know you don’t want to have to go through the process again but why reward some one with a lot of money who has not been truthful. My two cents. Whatever you decide good luck!


----------



## cmarsh31

vicarrieous said:


> True but wouldn't the estoppel see the trip/pending points to be used? Did you find out at closing because the seller reached back out to say they have to wait until after their trip??



Found out at estoppel.


----------



## cmarsh31

JC1984 said:


> IMO I would pull out of this contract so fast. Seems shady on all involved on the selling side. I know you don’t want to have to go through the process again but why reward some one with a lot of money who has not been truthful. My two cents. Whatever you decide good luck!



I'm not sending my check until the seller signs the closing docs. If I don't buy the contract, he'll just relist it and will sell it again and it won't matter that there's a May contract. Other than 6 weeks of my time, I'm not losing anything. We don't need the points until Jan 2022 anyway - I just wanted to borrow a few for a summer trip, because the 50% borrowing rule has us stuck.


----------



## RedFive

RedFive said:


> *Update*
> 
> There's no update. Closing agent reached out to the sellers to get a status update. No reply. Two weeks until closing deadline date.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: Pending - Int'l seller
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


*Update*

Still There's no update. Closing agent and Broker now have reached out to the sellers to get a status update. No reply. Two weeks 1 week until closing deadline date. 1 years worth of points expiring May 31.

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: Pending - Int'l seller
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 71 days and counting


----------



## tripgoerNS

kellylynn1253 said:


> *UPDATE #2:*
> Home: AKL
> Broker: dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co
> Offer made: 2/8/2021
> Offer accepted: 2/8/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 2/12/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/2021
> Closing docs received: 3/24/2021
> Closing docs returned: 3/27/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/30/2021
> Closing: 3/31/2021
> Deed recorded: 4/1/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> One step closer!!


Do you have the website you check to see if the deed has been recorded?


----------



## tripgoerNS

Update: Another 3 weeks have gone by but feeling a bit of progress. Wish we could of returned the docs faster but we needed a notary and it was a weekend. Was really hoping to go in early May but I would say we prob have another 30 days before all of this is done. 

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/31/20
Offer accepted: 1/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: 3/17/21
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## isthisanything

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/1/21
Offer accepted: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Closing: 3/16/21
Deed recorded: 3/16/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/2/21
Points in account:

*Updated - got the new member email today - just 10 minutes after writing another Disboards member about waiting for some progress on this post - very excited and will likely call Member Services Monday about getting the points added*


----------



## dischris11

I'm getting nervous. We have a trip planned around Halloween and this is our first contract so we need to close to book our DVC (we currently have a cash registration booked). I just checked our week and it is close to full everywhere. We passed ROFR on 3/17 but haven't received anything yet. I'm worried we are going to miss out on being able to book.


----------



## vicarrieous

isthisanything said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/1/21
> Offer accepted: 2/2/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
> Estoppel received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/10/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/16/21
> Closing: 3/16/21
> Deed recorded: 3/16/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/2/21
> Points in account:
> 
> *Updated - got the new member email today - just 10 minutes after writing another Disboards member about waiting for some progress on this post - very excited and will likely call Member Services Monday about getting the points added*


OMG I just got your message! Great news! I am a few days behind you


----------



## Amyeliza

Sara Sharpe said:


> We used the same broker and title company as well.  After my contract took 15 days to be sent to ROFR I contacted the VP of the company, Mary.  Since our conversation communicate has improved significantly!  On your contract you should have a contact for First American.  I found our agent at First American to be quick to respond; not as quick as processing paperwork it seems than other companies; but I checked in REGULARLY.  We passed ROFR on 3/3; estoppel was 3/8 and I had closing papers 3/16. We closed 3/23 and our deed was recorded 3/24.  Feel free to message me if you want the first American number I have



I have Fidelty and First Ameican Title.  I am looking at the contract and don't see my contact at First American's name.  Did you just contact them directly and discover their information?


----------



## Amyeliza

I'm a newbie to this thread!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21 <-- 21 Days
Estoppel received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## vicarrieous

Amyeliza said:


> I'm a newbie to this thread!
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/4/21
> Offer accepted: 3/4/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
> Estoppel received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title Insurance Company
> Offer made: 3/26/21
> Offer accepted: 3/29/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/30/21
> Passed ROFR:
> Estoppel received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Welcome! You will find the wait here is painful, but updates are exciting


----------



## Amyeliza

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> That's annoying too, I'm sorry!
> 
> My agent is also not very responsive. I feel like she's dropping the ball and I'm regretting using them.


May I ask who your agent is?


----------



## vicarrieous

So Saturday, we can still hear news on Saturday right? It is a holiday weekend though, so it will probably be crickets.


----------



## JC1984

Captains Log StarDate 20210403: Still no reply from headquarters on my email 6 days ago. The crews moral is good but they are antsy waiting to know if their pass in 20220111 will be granted so they can enjoy leave in the the tropics. I may need to go to sick bay as I cannot get the song “Mele Kalikimaka” out of my head. I am afraid if the pass is not approved it may be too late for me.
Signed Capt. J. Tiberius C.


----------



## vicarrieous

It happened!!! On a Saturday!

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 01/29/2021
Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
Closing: 03/17/2021
Deed recorded: 03/18/2021 
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/3/2021
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

Now I wait for points to be loaded. Do I call? Should I Call? any tips!?!


----------



## GreyTami

LAST UPDATE

Home: Vero Beach 
Broker: **********
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/7/2021
Offer accepted: 2/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 3/12/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/12/2021 
Funds wired: 3/12/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 3/18/2021
Deed recorded:  3/18/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:  4/3/2021
Points in account:  4/3/2021 (called and points were loaded even after disconnct)

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:  55 days


----------



## GreyTami

vicarrieous said:


> It happened!!! On a Saturday!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
> Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
> Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
> Closing: 03/17/2021
> Deed recorded: 03/18/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/3/2021
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:
> 
> Now I wait for points to be loaded. Do I call? Should I Call? any tips!?!


Yes call!  I just called, call went straight through no busy signal, waited 1h 20m before team member picked up, was disconnected, groaned, but points are showing in my account!


----------



## vicarrieous

GreyTami said:


> Yes call!  I just called, call went straight through no busy signal, waited 1h 20m before team member picked up, was disconnected, groaned, but points are showing in my account!


OMG THanks for the hope! I will call. Did you just call the general MS number??


----------



## vicarrieous

GreyTami said:


> LAST UPDATE
> 
> Home: Vero Beach
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/7/2021
> Offer accepted: 2/7/2021
> Sent to ROFR:
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received: 3/12/2021
> Closing docs returned: 3/12/2021
> Funds wired: 3/12/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing: 3/18/2021
> Deed recorded:  3/18/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:  4/3/2021
> Points in account:  4/3/2021 (called and points were loaded even after disconnct)
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:  55 days


Also, 55 DAYS! THats amazing!


----------



## GreyTami

vicarrieous said:


> OMG THanks for the hope! I will call. Did you just call the general MS number??


Yes, 800-800-9800.


----------



## vicarrieous

GreyTami said:


> Yes, 800-800-9800.


Calling now!


----------



## GreyTami

vicarrieous said:


> Calling now!


Woohoo good luck!


----------



## vicarrieous

GreyTami said:


> Woohoo good luck!


Thanks Congrats on your points! Any secret word or Cast Member I need to hope and get?!?


----------



## GreyTami

vicarrieous said:


> Thanks Congrats on your points! Any secret word or Cast Member I need to hope and get?!?


I was just genuinely excited and told her that it was our first contract and I didn’t know what to do now!


----------



## ValW

Another one COMPLETED!

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 12/25/2020
Offer accepted: 12/26/2020
Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
Closing docs received: 2/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 2/16/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/10/2021
Closing: 3/16/2021
Deed recorded: 3/17/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/2/2021
Points in account: 4/3/2021

99 Days Total -  *International Seller - anticipated a longer timeline.  I did NOT have to call to get points loaded.  They showed up in my account a few minutes ago!


----------



## vicarrieous

ValW said:


> Another one COMPLETED!
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 12/25/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/26/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 1/4/2021
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/2021
> Closing docs received: 2/11/2021
> Closing docs returned: 2/16/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/10/2021
> Closing: 3/16/2021
> Deed recorded: 3/17/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/2/2021
> Points in account: 4/3/2021
> 
> 99 Days Total -  *International Seller - anticipated a longer timeline.  I did NOT have to call to get points loaded.  They showed up in my account a few minutes ago!



BONUS! Congrats!!!


----------



## isthisanything

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/1/21
Offer accepted: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Closing: 3/16/21
Deed recorded: 3/16/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/2/21
Points in account: 4/3/21

Total time from offer to points in account: 61 days - though it sometimes felt longer.  Very exciting - and it's good to see the progress on this board!


----------



## vicarrieous

It's FINAL!  I am off to book THREE trips   WHEEEEEEEEEEEE! Best part of the whole experience!

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
Offer made: 01/29/2021
Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
Closing: 03/17/2021
Deed recorded: 03/18/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/3/2021
Points in account: 4/3/2021

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: *64 days from offer to points!*


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

vicarrieous said:


> It's FINAL!  I am off to book THREE trips   WHEEEEEEEEEEEE! Best part of the whole experience!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
> Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
> Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
> Closing: 03/17/2021
> Deed recorded: 03/18/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/3/2021
> Points in account: 4/3/2021
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: *64 days from offer to points!*



YAY!!!  Congrats - have been following your journey and am so happy for you!  Welcome Home!! 
Our offer was 1/30 so one day behind you.... but closed 9 days after you did.  Still eons faster in general than our first resale contract - SO ready to book our first trip on those points though - hoping the availability holds until we get the points - haha.


----------



## vicarrieous

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> YAY!!!  Congrats - have been following your journey and am so happy for you!  Welcome Home!!
> Our offer was 1/30 so one day behind you.... but closed 9 days after you did.  Still eons faster in general than our first resale contract - SO ready to book our first trip on those points though - hoping the availability holds until we get the points - haha.


Awe thanks! I hope you hear soon too! I will still be lurking here. There are a few peeps I have been chatting with on their progress so I am excited to see them cross the finish line.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

vicarrieous said:


> Awe thanks! I hope you hear soon too! I will still be lurking here. There are a few peeps I have been chatting with on their progress so I am excited to see them cross the finish line.


What are your three trips!?!?  So exciting!  We're hoping to snag a late December room @ Grand Cal.  Each day it looks less likely though as long as it's still outside of the 7 months mark we hold out hope no one will take the last 2 bedroom - haha.

Meanwhile "for those playing along at home" Disney IT made and "oops" (I know - big surprise) and for about a day there appeared to be 100% availability for months @VGC - all room types every day!  So a bunch of people of course booked.  Oops - it's now back to the way it looked before the one day "oops" and they've *paused* booking online for VGC.  I can only imagine some people at Member Services trying to decide what to do with all those reservations made in that window of mistaken availability.


----------



## PalDisFam

vicarrieous said:


> It's FINAL!  I am off to book THREE trips   WHEEEEEEEEEEEE! Best part of the whole experience!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
> Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
> Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
> Closing: 03/17/2021
> Deed recorded: 03/18/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/3/2021
> Points in account: 4/3/2021
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: *64 days from offer to points!*


Congrats! 3/19 deed recording for me. Hoping for monday!


----------



## GreyTami

vicarrieous said:


> It's FINAL!  I am off to book THREE trips   WHEEEEEEEEEEEE! Best part of the whole experience!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
> Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
> Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
> Closing: 03/17/2021
> Deed recorded: 03/18/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/3/2021
> Points in account: 4/3/2021
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: *64 days from offer to points!*


So glad calling worked!!!


----------



## vicarrieous

GreyTami said:


> So glad calling worked!!!



Yes it was pretty easy minus the 1hr wait. The CM I got was great!


----------



## vicarrieous

PalDisFam said:


> Congrats! 3/19 deed recording for me. Hoping for monday!



Good luck I hope you see it Monday!


----------



## vicarrieous

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> What are your three trips!?!?  So exciting!  We're hoping to snag a late December room @ Grand Cal.  Each day it looks less likely though as long as it's still outside of the 7 months mark we hold out hope no one will take the last 2 bedroom - haha.
> 
> Meanwhile "for those playing along at home" Disney IT made and "oops" (I know - big surprise) and for about a day there appeared to be 100% availability for months @VGC - all room types every day!  So a bunch of people of course booked.  Oops - it's now back to the way it looked before the one day "oops" and they've *paused* booking online for VGC.  I can only imagine some people at Member Services trying to decide what to do with all those reservations made in that window of mistaken availability.



We booked 7 nights at Poly in July (still hoping to see availability in June but its slim now) 3-4 nights in early November and 10 nights at BCV in Jan!!


----------



## vicarrieous

Anyone have issues with their spouse getting activated? Looks like he never got an email but he has a member number on my email. The activation code only worked for me.


----------



## Tkls16

Update
Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 2/12/21
Offer accepted: 2/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
Closing docs received: 3/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/31/21
Closing: 4/1/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## GreyTami

vicarrieous said:


> Anyone have issues with their spouse getting activated? Looks like he never got an email but he has a member number on my email. The activation code only worked for me.


I saw this posted a month or so ago, I think they had to call.


----------



## shawy1269

FINAL Update:

Home: AKL
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 1/3/21
Offer accepted: 1/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
Estoppel Received: 2/10/21
Closing docs received: 2/22/21
Closing docs returned: 3/3/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/13/21
Closing: 3/16/21
Deed recorded: 3/18/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/3/21
Points in account: 4/3/21

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 90 Days

I’m done! I can’t believe the wait is finally over! I received my welcome e-mail today and created my account. Logged in and all my points are there. I couldn’t believe it. I figured it would be another week of waiting or a call to Member Administration.  

Maybe they took mercy on me since I have banked points expiring 5/31? Either way, I’m ecstatic!

Reflecting on this experience, next time I would most definitely elect to use a different title company. I can’t help but feel that this would have been wrapped up weeks ago with a competent title company.

Best of luck to all of those still waiting. Can’t wait to get back home.


----------



## vicarrieous

shawy1269 said:


> FINAL Update:
> 
> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 1/3/21
> Offer accepted: 1/5/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/7/21
> Passed ROFR: 1/20/21
> Estoppel Received: 2/10/21
> Closing docs received: 2/22/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/3/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/13/21
> Closing: 3/16/21
> Deed recorded: 3/18/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/3/21
> Points in account: 4/3/21
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 90 Days
> 
> I’m done! I can’t believe the wait is finally over! I received my welcome e-mail today and created my account. Logged in and all my points are there. I couldn’t believe it. I figured it would be another week of waiting or a call to Member Administration.
> 
> Maybe they took mercy on me since I have banked points expiring 5/31? Either way, I’m ecstatic!
> 
> Reflecting on this experience, next time I would most definitely elect to use a different title company. I can’t help but feel that this would have been wrapped up weeks ago with a competent title company.
> 
> Best of luck to all of those still waiting. Can’t wait to get back home.


Great news! Glad you got things figure out today. You had a heck of a wait!


----------



## vicarrieous

GreyTami said:


> I saw this posted a month or so ago, I think they had to call.



That's what I vaguely remembered as well. It cant wait until Monday as I got my account, hahahahaha


----------



## JC1984

Captains Log StarDate 20210405: The crew has survived the enemy attack of our computer systems. Our morale was low as we couldn’t communicate with friendlies. Still no communications from DVC HQ. I am starting to believe that communication is futile with HQ and I have to be content with wandering the cosmos until my time has come. I obsessively check my communicator for any word from HQ but all I receive is sales and spam. The life of a Captain is thankless and I am glad the crew hasn’t formed a mutiny.
Signed: Capt J. Tiberius C.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Captains Log StarDate 20210405: The crew has survived the enemy attack of our computer systems. Our morale was low as we couldn’t communicate with friendlies. Still no communications from DVC HQ. I am starting to believe that communication is futile with HQ and I have to be content with wandering the cosmos until my time has come. I obsessively check my communicator for any word from HQ but all I receive is sales and spam. The life of a Captain is thankless and I am glad the crew hasn’t formed a mutiny.
> Signed: Capt J. Tiberius C.


Remind me of your deed recorded date again? Someone said they got their stuff today and they were 3.22


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Remind me of your deed recorded date again? Someone said they got their stuff today and they were 3.22


3-25?


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> 3-25?



If you are unsure, you can use this website to check exactly when it was recorded. Just search by your last name/first name and you will see when it was added by the County Registrar. https://bocdataext.hi.wcicloud.com/login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/


----------



## kandlsutton

Still waiting...deed recorded 3/22..hoping it’s this week, but now I’m a little curious since “suspicious activity” on my account required a password change tonight.  Only my DH and I on this deed but hoping I can use the same email address and password.


----------



## vicarrieous

kandlsutton said:


> Still waiting...deed recorded 3/22..hoping it’s this week, but now I’m a little curious since “suspicious activity” on my account required a password change tonight.  Only my DH and I on this deed but hoping I can use the same email address and password.



You should be able to! What was your suspicious activity? I wonder if they had the wrong email/typo and your email went to someone else! I saw someone on FB who had a deed recorded 3.22 get their email and points today.


----------



## kandlsutton

vicarrieous said:


> You should be able to! What was your suspicious activity? I wonder if they had the wrong email/typo and your email went to someone else! I saw someone on FB who had a deed recorded 3.22 get their email and points today.


No idea on what Disney considers suspicious activity.  I routinely log in from my ipad and iphone different times of the day to check whether the new membership has been loaded yet.  Always get the two step authentication (annoying) and have to wait for the emailed code.  No welcome emails from Disney and I provided email addresses for both me and DH. My email is pretty straight forward but sometimes the lowercase L in both our accounts can sometimes get mixed up with a “1”. REALLY not looking forward to making that phone call and being on hold.


----------



## vicarrieous

kandlsutton said:


> No idea on what Disney considers suspicious activity.  I routinely log in from my ipad and iphone different times of the day to check whether the new membership has been loaded yet.  Always get the two step authentication (annoying) and have to wait for the emailed code.  No welcome emails from Disney and I provided email addresses for both me and DH. My email is pretty straight forward but sometimes the lowercase L in both our accounts can sometimes get mixed up with a “1”. REALLY not looking forward to making that phone call and being on hold.


Good Luck! I hope you get it soon!


----------



## jbreen2010

Few updates on our process:

Home: AUL
Broker: http://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
Offer made: 2/19/21
Offer accepted: 2/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR:  3/12/21
Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
Closing docs received: 3/26/21
Closing docs returned: 3/30/21
Sellers closing docs returned:  4/5/21 
Closing: 4/5/21
Deed recorded: 4/7/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


I would actually really like to say how thrilled I am with Timeshare Title, Inc.  They have an online status check that has been updated extremely regularly throughout the whole process and tells you status of Estoppel, closing paperwork received, sent, when deed recorded with the county, and when they sent paperwork to DVC about the transfer.  So far, EXTREMELY impressed.




jbreen2010 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We are waiting to close!
> This is our 2nd resale contract and so far we are very impressed with broker & title company.
> 
> 
> Home: AUL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
> Offer made: 2/19/21
> Offer accepted: 2/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR:  3/12/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> What are your three trips!?!?  So exciting!  We're hoping to snag a late December room @ Grand Cal.  Each day it looks less likely though as long as it's still outside of the 7 months mark we hold out hope no one will take the last 2 bedroom - haha.
> 
> Meanwhile "for those playing along at home" Disney IT made and "oops" (I know - big surprise) and for about a day there appeared to be 100% availability for months @VGC - all room types every day!  So a bunch of people of course booked.  Oops - it's now back to the way it looked before the one day "oops" and they've *paused* booking online for VGC.  I can only imagine some people at Member Services trying to decide what to do with all those reservations made in that window of mistaken availability.


Have you heard of anyone who booked during the “oops” having their reservation canceled?


----------



## vicarrieous

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Have you heard of anyone who booked during the “oops” having their reservation canceled?


Nothing! I have been wondering what will happen.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Have you heard of anyone who booked during the “oops” having their reservation canceled?


I mean I kinda wanna make popcorn and sit back and watch! Nope no word yet. So happy to be back on disboards!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I mean I kinda wanna make popcorn and sit back and watch! Nope no word yet. So happy to be back on disboards!


I'd feel the same way, except I have one of those reservations. So I'll be over here biting my nails until it's verified lol. We actually had to call MS to make the reservation since we had to buy some one-time use points. They acted like it was business as usual, however they may not have known (if) it was a glitch at that time.  Keep your fingers and toes crossed for me!!


----------



## MinnieSueB

dischris11 said:


> I'm getting nervous. We have a trip planned around Halloween and this is our first contract so we need to close to book our DVC (we currently have a cash registration booked). I just checked our week and it is close to full everywhere. We passed ROFR on 3/17 but haven't received anything yet. I'm worried we are going to miss out on being able to book.


If you don't mind SSR, my studio standard waitlist just came thru for mid October.  Good luck!


----------



## MinnieSueB

vicarrieous said:


> It's FINAL!  I am off to book THREE trips   WHEEEEEEEEEEEE! Best part of the whole experience!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason (Cammy)
> Offer made: 01/29/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/31/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/05/2021 <---33 days
> Estoppel Received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/08/2021
> Funds Wired: 03/09/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/15/2021
> Closing: 03/17/2021
> Deed recorded: 03/18/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/3/2021
> Points in account: 4/3/2021
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: *64 days from offer to points!*


Congrats!  We have Cammy too & she has been great so far!  Last time we used First American & they were slower.  64 days is awesome!  Enjoy!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Here we go - with more waiting...

Home: VGF
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 03/10/21
Offer accepted: 03/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 03/11/21
Passed ROFR: 04/01/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 04/05/21
Closing docs returned: 04/05/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## justadreamaway77

JC1984 said:


> 60 will be April 2nd for me. I feel you in the same boat just a month later on the points


Yesterday I was at 70......


----------



## justadreamaway77

UPDATE

Home: SSR
Broker: https://*******.com/
Title Company: TRCS, inc
Offer made: 1/22/2021
Offer accepted: 1/23/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/2/2021
Closing docs received: 3/8/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/9/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/25/2021 (my agent had to contact seller who hadn't opened the email because she thought it was Disney trying to get her to buy DVC again???!!!)
Closing: ?????  (Was never told)
Deed recorded: 3/26/2021
Contract Showing:
Points in account:


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> If you are unsure, you can use this website to check exactly when it was recorded. Just search by your last name/first name and you will see when it was added by the County Registrar. https://bocdataext.hi.wcicloud.com/login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/


It was recorded 3/25. Took me awhile to get access to that website. But checked it. My paperwork the title company sent me also have a “recorded” stamp on it I forgot about. Anyways, just chillin’ waiting for good news. At least Aulani is wide open for the dates I want to go. The points I want to rent out before end of August not looking too good.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> It was recorded 3/25. Took me awhile to get access to that website. But checked it. My paperwork the title company sent me also have a “recorded” stamp on it I forgot about. Anyways, just chillin’ waiting for good news. At least Aulani is wide open for the dates I want to go. The points I want to rent out before end of August not looking too good.



How many do you have to rent? Things are getting tighter but there is still some availability in July/August. We were debating renting more for our July trip before we booked but didn't know if we would be able to find points to rent/transfer with this tight timeline so there still may be people looking!


----------



## vicarrieous

justadreamaway77 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: https://*******.com/
> Title Company: TRCS, inc
> Offer made: 1/22/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/23/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/25/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/2/2021
> Closing docs received: 3/8/2021
> Closing docs returned: 3/9/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/25/2021 (my agent had to contact seller who hadn't opened the email because she thought it was Disney trying to get her to buy DVC again???!!!)
> Closing: ?????  (Was never told)
> Deed recorded: 3/26/2021
> Contract Showing:
> Points in account:



Oh geez! I hate those hold ups. I know brokers and title agents have a lot of contracts all going at once, but sometimes I wish they did a bit more follow up. Hopefully only a few more days until you get your member activation!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> How many do you have to rent? Things are getting tighter but there is still some availability in July/August. We were debating renting more for our July trip before we booked but didn't know if we would be able to find points to rent/transfer with this tight timeline so there still may be people looking!


191 Big Beautiful Points sitting somewhere in space like a golden Easter egg.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> 191 Big Beautiful Points sitting somewhere in space like a golden Easter egg.



LOL I say you will have your email within 2-3 days. You got this!


----------



## gskywalker

vicarrieous said:


> If you are unsure, you can use this website to check exactly when it was recorded. Just search by your last name/first name and you will see when it was added by the County Registrar. https://bocdataext.hi.wcicloud.com/login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/


I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.  I click on your link and it takes me to a page where I have to login.  I don't have a login, etc.  I would like to search for mine but not sure what I am missing


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.  I click on your link and it takes me to a page where I have to login.  I don't have a login, etc.  I would like to search for mine but not sure what I am missing


You have to create an account


----------



## vicarrieous

gskywalker said:


> I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.  I click on your link and it takes me to a page where I have to login.  I don't have a login, etc.  I would like to search for mine but not sure what I am missing



You have to create an account and keep in mind this link is JUST for Aulani. If you have a WDW resort it is a different link.


----------



## vicarrieous

vicarrieous said:


> You have to create an account and keep in mind this link is JUST for Aulani. If you have a WDW resort it is a different link.


NM I see you have Aulani too


----------



## macman123

gskywalker said:


> I am not sure if I am doing something wrong.  I click on your link and it takes me to a page where I have to login.  I don't have a login, etc.  I would like to search for mine but not sure what I am missing



Try:

*https://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/*


----------



## JC1984

macman123 said:


> Try:
> 
> *https://or.occompt.com/recorder/web/*


Aulani not WDW


----------



## busymommaof3

Getting closer! One more milestone...done!



busymommaof3 said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: http://www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/22/21
> Offer accepted: 2/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/12/21
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/26/21
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: *4/5/21*
> Deed recorded: *4/6/21*
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## gskywalker

vicarrieous said:


> NM I see you have Aulani too


Ok so I found it. So it says it was recorded yesterday.  I assume that it means that I have another few weeks before Disney adds it to me and then more time till the points get added?


----------



## PalDisFam

vicarrieous said:


> Good luck I hope you see it Monday!


Still waiting.... does anyone know any memberships created from deeds recorded after 3/18?


----------



## vicarrieous

gskywalker said:


> Ok so I found it. So it says it was recorded yesterday.  I assume that it means that I have another few weeks before Disney adds it to me and then more time till the points get added?



Yes it has been running about 2-3 weeks from deed recording.


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> Ok so I found it. So it says it was recorded yesterday.  I assume that it means that I have another few weeks before Disney adds it to me and then more time till the points get added?


I closed on the 25th of March for Aulani and still waiting. This Thursday will be 2 weeks


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Update:


Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/15/21
Offer accepted: 2/17/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/18/21
Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/1/21
Closing docs returned: 4/1/21 (wire transfer also sent and received)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/2/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

First American states closing 4/23. No clue why we have to wait another 2.5 weeks to close but that's just the way First American seems to want to work.


----------



## RedFive

RedFive said:


> *Update*
> 
> Still There's no update. Closing agent and Broker now have reached out to the sellers to get a status update. No reply. Two weeks 1 week until closing deadline date. 1 years worth of points expiring May 31.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: Pending - Int'l seller
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 71 days and counting


A few days left until closing date. Seller is still not responding, or so I'm told. I get the feeling they're backing out. For those of you that have been through this process, have you had a seller back out at closing?


----------



## RedFive

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Home: Boulder Ridge Villas
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/15/21
> Offer accepted: 2/17/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/18/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/1/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/1/21 (wire transfer also sent and received)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/2/21
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> First American states closing 4/23. No clue why we have to wait another 2.5 weeks to close but that's just the way First American seems to want to work.


Hey! you finally passed a round of ROFR.


----------



## vicarrieous

RedFive said:


> A few days left until closing date. Seller is still not responding, or so I'm told. I get the feeling they're backing out. For those of you that have been through this process, have you had a seller back out at closing?



What a bummer! Has the seller received closing docs and just gone silent? How annoying and disappointing.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I closed on the 25th of March for Aulani and still waiting. This Thursday will be 2 weeks



Oh its happening for you Thursday! I FEEL IT!


----------



## gskywalker

JC1984 said:


> I closed on the 25th of March for Aulani and still waiting. This Thursday will be 2 weeks


That's crazy that you agreed to a deal after me, don't remember how long after and yet your deed was recorded almost 2 weeks before me.


----------



## RedFive

vicarrieous said:


> What a bummer! Has the seller received closing docs and just gone silent? How annoying and disappointing.


Yeah, they received the closing docs and have gone silent. No correspondence with the broker or closing agency.


----------



## vicarrieous

RedFive said:


> Yeah, they received the closing docs and have gone silent. No correspondence with the broker or closing agency.



Darn people! Do you think they are stalling because their is an undisclosed trip or because they now don't want to sell? What's the contract?


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Has anyone used Hayes Title Company? I just signed my contract and that is the title company.


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> That's crazy that you agreed to a deal after me, don't remember how long after and yet you deed was recorded almost 2 weeks before me.


Think a lot of it is the sellers and how long the state of Hawaii takes to do that tax paperwork before you can close


----------



## gskywalker

RedFive said:


> Yeah, they received the closing docs and have gone silent. No correspondence with the broker or closing agency.


I am so sorry that sucks.  I told the title agent right at the start that I wasn't go to get anything notarized, nor send any money until the seller sent everything in because there aren't any penalties to the seller if they back out.  Thankfully the title agent confirmed to me it wouldn't be a problem because the seller had already completed a few contracts with them and completed the paperwork right away.


----------



## gskywalker

JC1984 said:


> Think a lot of it is the sellers and how long the state of Hawaii takes to do that tax paperwork before you can close


I took longer than the sellers, partly because I made sure the sellers were going through with it and secondly because I had to wait almost a week for an online notary to be available.


----------



## PalDisFam

PalDisFam said:


> Update:
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/26/21
> Offer accepted: 1/26/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/6/21
> Closing docs received: 3/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/15/21
> Closing: 3/18/21
> Deed recorded: 3/19/21
> Membership created and contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total time from offer to points in account:



Almost there!

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/26/21
Offer accepted: 1/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
Estoppel Received: 3/6/21
Closing docs received: 3/9/21
Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/15/21
Closing: 3/18/21
Deed recorded: 3/19/21
Membership created and contract showing: 4/6/21
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> I took longer than the sellers, partly because I made sure the sellers were going through with it and secondly because I had to wait almost a week for an online notary to be available.


Oh that’s right your in CANADA. Then I don’t really know. I wish it was all a quick process.


----------



## MinnieSueB

Disneytrippin' said:


> Has anyone used Hayes Title Company? I just signed my contract and that is the title company.


I've never heard of them but that doesn't mean much.  Have you tried just "googling" them?


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Oh its happening for you Thursday! I FEEL IT!


I am thinking Saturday. I closed a week after you and you closed last Saturday so that is my feeling.


----------



## JC1984

Captains Log StarDate 20210406: After aimlessly flying around the cosmos. I have finally heard from HQ in the form of Membership Creation.  The crew has unheld their breath and we have turned on course for the tropics back on earth.  Will get on the communicator now in hopes of getting points loaded by the end of today.
Signed: Capt. J. Tiberus C.
Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/9/21
Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
Money Wired: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned:???
Closing:3/25/2021
Deed recorded: 3/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/06/2021
Points in account:


----------



## gskywalker

JC1984 said:


> Oh that’s right your in CANADA. Then I don’t really know. I wish it was all a quick process.


Yup and only Virginia notaries can do international signings for some reason.  Pretty sure DVC is just prejudiced against your friendly neighbors to the north.


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> Yup and only Virginia notaries can do international signings for some reason.  Pretty sure DVC is just prejudiced against your friendly neighbors to the north.


Its alright I am in Montana. We are pretty much like half Canadian. I think last year there was a petition to give Montana to Canada.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Captains Log StarDate 20210406: After aimlessly flying around the cosmos. I have finally heard from HQ in the form of Membership Creation.  The crew has unheld their breath and we have turned on course for the tropics back on earth.  Will get on the communicator now in hopes of getting points loaded by the end of today.
> Signed: Capt. J. Tiberus C.
> Home: AUL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/31/21
> Offer accepted: 2/1/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
> Money Wired: 3/10/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:???
> Closing:3/25/2021
> Deed recorded: 3/25/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/06/2021
> Points in account:


WOOT WOOT!!!!! We were both wrong for the better! Call in and get that big ol' golden egg!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> WOOT WOOT!!!!! We were both wrong for the better! Call in and get that big ol' golden egg!


What options did you pick when you called the number? First attempt I was told to call again later and kicked off.


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> What options did you pick when you called the number? First attempt I was told to call again later and kicked off.



MS # *(800) 800-9800*  then press 1 then press 1 again. Cross your fingers you get Shelby! She was great. 

Keep us posted! - Also keep refreshing your dashboard. Some reported their points followed not long after they created their account.


----------



## PalDisFam

I am definitely working with someone that is not Shelby. I had to twist her arm to get a supervisor involved. Still holding.


----------



## isthisanything

JC1984 said:


> What options did you pick when you called the number? First attempt I was told to call again later and kicked off.



I had to dial about 10-12 times before it put me into hold.   But it's worth it to hang in.  Good luck!

I pressed 1 and then 1 again after getting through.


----------



## JC1984

PalDisFam said:


> I am definitely working with someone that is not Shelby. I had to twist her arm to get a supervisor involved. Still holding.


I am on hold and trying the chat as well...Well chat didn't work they told me to call.


----------



## vicarrieous

PalDisFam said:


> I am definitely working with someone that is not Shelby. I had to twist her arm to get a supervisor involved. Still holding.





PalDisFam said:


> I am definitely working with someone that is not Shelby. I had to twist her arm to get a supervisor involved. Still holding.


GOOD LUCK! I had zero twisting for Shelby. 

You got this! While I was on hold, I was able to refresh and see points being added. I hope it happens for you


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I am on hold and trying the chat as well...Well chat didn't work they told me to call.


Darn chat! I think I was on hold for just over an hour and then talked to Shelby for maybe 10-15 minutes and points were all there.  Hold on, the egg is in sight!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> Darn chat! I think I was on hold for just over an hour and then talked to Shelby for maybe 10-15 minutes and points were all there.  Hold on, the egg is in sight!


I keep getting like phone number dialing beats inbetween the song. Is that normal?


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I keep getting like phone number dialing beats inbetween the song. Is that normal?


No, It was Disney music with random voice info cut ins. No random dialing!


----------



## gskywalker

vicarrieous said:


> Darn chat! I think I was on hold for just over an hour and then talked to Shelby for maybe 10-15 minutes and points were all there.  Hold on, the egg is in sight!


I am just going to wait for the points to be loaded.  I figure I will likely need a waiting list or two for September anyway and likely won't be able to go because travel will still be restricted and we will have to wait until 2022


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> I am just going to wait for the points to be loaded.  I figure I will likely need a waiting list or two for September anyway and likely won't be able to go because travel will still be restricted and we will have to wait until 2022


I have 191 points that expire end of August that I need to get rented ASAP. I will be going to Aulani in January 2022 with my 2020 banked points


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> I have 191 points that expire end of August that I need to get rented ASAP. I will be going to Aulani in January 2022 with my 2020 banked points



You got this!


----------



## vicarrieous

gskywalker said:


> I am just going to wait for the points to be loaded.  I figure I will likely need a waiting list or two for September anyway and likely won't be able to go because travel will still be restricted and we will have to wait until 2022


Most have seen them within a few days, so if you don't mind waiting, I doubt it won't be too long.

I will admit, I had no patience and called. I had points expiring July 31 and with things filling up, we needed to get something on the books. We had hoped to do early June, but availability was picked apart by the time we got points and park passes were worse so we went with July. Let's hope I don't melt from the heat.


----------



## gskywalker

JC1984 said:


> I have 191 points that expire end of August that I need to get rented ASAP. I will be going to Aulani in January 2022 with my 2020 banked points


I wish I knew I could go for sure as I would rent some points in August with the cheaper than normal rental prices available this year.  I have enough points for 9 or 10 nights in September in a 2bdrm at WDW but if I can grab some cheap points I would definitely add some more nights at the end of August


----------



## kandlsutton

Almost done waiting!

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/23/21
Offer accepted: 1/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/11/21 after COB
Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/17/21?
Closing: 3/18/21
Deed recorded: 3/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/6/2021
Points in account:

Welcome email received today but no activation codes. I assume this is because I have another membership.

My memberships have different ownership (direct points include adult kids but resale points do not) and different use years, and I can confirm that both memberships show up with my existing log in information.

Next up - monorail resort (leaning towards Poly) with a fall UY. Since I intend to use the memberships separately, I’m less concerned about matching my direct points with AUG UY and don’t really want another DEC UY.


----------



## JC1984

gskywalker said:


> I wish I knew I could go for sure as I would rent some points in August with the cheaper than normal rental prices available this year.  I have enough points for 9 or 10 nights in September in a 2bdrm at WDW but if I can grab some cheap points I would definitely add some more nights at the end of August


Yeah it sucks with the uncertainty. I just don't know why all us neighbors are keeping the borders closed so long.  I too would like to do a road trip to Calgary and check it out.


----------



## JC1984

Captains Log Stardate 20210406: HQ has granted authority to load points early after 1hr 27 min on the communicator. Points loaded. We are enroute to the tropics and plans will be finalized tonight.
Capt J. TIberius C.

Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/9/21
Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
Money Wired: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned:???
Closing:3/25/2021
Deed recorded: 3/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/06/2021
Points in account: 4/06/2021

TOTAL TIME: 64 Days


----------



## PalDisFam

vicarrieous said:


> GOOD LUCK! I had zero twisting for Shelby.
> 
> You got this! While I was on hold, I was able to refresh and see points being added. I hope it happens for you


I got BS'd by MS. They said they couldn't find the contract. I'll try back tomorrow.


----------



## JC1984

PalDisFam said:


> I got BS'd by MS. They said they couldn't find the contract. I'll try back tomorrow.


Bummer the CM I got put me on hold for 20 minutes and had them loaded right up. No arm twisting.


----------



## Amyeliza

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21 <-- *21 Days*
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/5/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> Captains Log Stardate 20210406: HQ has granted authority to load points early after 1hr 27 min on the communicator. Points loaded. We are enroute to the tropics and plans will be finalized tonight.
> Capt J. TIberius C.
> 
> Home: AUL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/31/21
> Offer accepted: 2/1/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/2/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/23/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
> Money Wired: 3/10/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:???
> Closing:3/25/2021
> Deed recorded: 3/25/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/06/2021
> Points in account: 4/06/2021
> 
> TOTAL TIME: 64 Days



64 days for the win! WOO HOO!


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> 64 days for the win! WOO HOO!


We tied on days!


----------



## vicarrieous

JC1984 said:


> We tied on days!



 works for me! Are you booked yet?


----------



## JC1984

vicarrieous said:


> works for me! Are you booked yet?


No and I can’t rent my points on here. You have to have 50+ messages spread evenly over the last 6 months. I have 50+ points spread over the last 3+ months and have been a member for 13 years but they won’t approve my post to rent m. Oh well...onto Plan B then I will book my Aulani trip.


----------



## justadreamaway77

vicarrieous said:


> Oh geez! I hate those hold ups. I know brokers and title agents have a lot of contracts all going at once, but sometimes I wish they did a bit more follow up. Hopefully only a few more days until you get your member activation!


Already a member...have two other contracts.  Maybe this will speed things along


----------



## justadreamaway77

JC1984 said:


> No and I can’t rent my points on here. You have to have 50+ messages spread evenly over the last 6 months. I have 50+ points spread over the last 3+ months and have been a member for 13 years but they won’t approve my post to rent m. Oh well...onto Plan B then I will book my Aulani trip.


There are facebook groups you can do rental posts on and they do not have restrictions for # of posts


----------



## justadreamaway77

RedFive said:


> Yeah, they received the closing docs and have gone silent. No correspondence with the broker or closing agency.


Have they actually reached out?  My seller went silent for two weeks after closing docs were sent.  I emailed my broker and they said they had reached out.  Later that evening I got a call from my agent (who was on the email) and she CALLED them.  Turns out they thought the emails were from Disney trying to convince them to buy back?!  They had all the paperwork turned in within two days.  So the broker may say they "contacted" them but did they actually call them?...I would check on that.


----------



## ValW

Disneytrippin' said:


> Has anyone used Hayes Title Company? I just signed my contract and that is the title company.



Yes, for a VGC contract.  They were fine except I really feel that they dropped the ball on submitting the recorded deed to disney.  Deed recorded on 3/5 and they sent an odd email on 3/20 about the deed.  My contract/points showed up in my account on the 4/4.  It's never taken that long.


----------



## PalDisFam

PalDisFam said:


> Almost there!
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/26/21
> Offer accepted: 1/26/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/6/21
> Closing docs received: 3/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/15/21
> Closing: 3/18/21
> Deed recorded: 3/19/21
> Membership created and contract showing: 4/6/21
> Points in account:
> Total time from offer to points in account:


Final update! I was going to call @ 9AM, checked my account @ 8:55 and points were loaded.

Home: BCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/26/21
Offer accepted: 1/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
Estoppel Received: 3/6/21
Closing docs received: 3/9/21
Closing docs returned: 3/9/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/15/21
Closing: 3/18/21
Deed recorded: 3/19/21
Membership created and contract showing: 4/6/21
Points in account: 4/7/21
Total time from offer to points in account: 71 days!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

RedFive said:


> Hey! you finally passed a round of ROFR.



Yes, finally! Super excited for our contract but working with a title company who seems to take their sweet time doing EVERYTHING. We have a trip planned in July, I'm worried I won't have points in time to get a reservation.


----------



## bks9581

04/07 UPDATE


Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/2/21
Offer accepted: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/5/21
Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/16/21
Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/16/21 - Notarized docs not received till 4/05/21 (super frustrating it took this long since it wasn't an international seller!)
Wire sent: 3/17/21
Closing: 04/06/21
Deed recorded: 04/07/21
Contract Showing on Membership: (hoping this won't take too long since we are already members)
Points in account:


----------



## EmilyDisFan

justadreamaway77 said:


> Have they actually reached out?  My seller went silent for two weeks after closing docs were sent.  I emailed my broker and they said they had reached out.  Later that evening I got a call from my agent (who was on the email) and she CALLED them.  Turns out they thought the emails were from Disney trying to convince them to buy back?!  They had all the paperwork turned in within two days.  So the broker may say they "contacted" them but did they actually call them?...I would check on that.


I'm wondering if something similar is going on with mine too. After a week of trying to get a response from the closing company and agent on IF they've heard from the seller, they both told me today they would "let me know when they hear from the seller." Ugh, it's been two weeks since the closing documents were sent and points expire 7/31. How do you know the seller has actually seen them? Going to bug them again tomorrow afternoon if no updates. 

I'm extra frustrated because on my other contract this year (different broker & title co), I had 3 people reach out to me as the buyer within days of contract delivery to ensure I was in the process of completing.


----------



## RedFive

justadreamaway77 said:


> Have they actually reached out?  My seller went silent for two weeks after closing docs were sent.  I emailed my broker and they said they had reached out.  Later that evening I got a call from my agent (who was on the email) and she CALLED them.  Turns out they thought the emails were from Disney trying to convince them to buy back?!  They had all the paperwork turned in within two days.  So the broker may say they "contacted" them but did they actually call them?...I would check on that.


I'm skeptical whether they had reached out prior to these last few days when I started pestering everyone I could reach. Finally this morning, I got an email from my broker celebrating the fact they had gotten a reply from the seller finally. They are having trouble getting a notary with the Covid restrictions where they live.


----------



## theducks1

Update:

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/21
Passed ROFR: 2/17/21
Closing docs received: 3/3/21
Closing docs returned: 3/4/21 (wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Closing: 3/11/21
Deed recorded: 3/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/31/21
Points in account: 4/2/21 

Total time from Offer - Points = 73 days


----------



## vicarrieous

RedFive said:


> I'm skeptical whether they had reached out or not prior to these last few days when I started pestering everyone I could reach. Finally this morning, I got an email from my broker celebrating the fact they had gotten a reply from the seller finally. They are having trouble getting a notary with the Covid restrictions where they live.



The problem with this is why wouldn't the seller be reaching out sooner to let the title agent know this. It smells funny to me! If I were in that position and it was taking me longer than a week, I would be letting them know the delay.


----------



## kandlsutton

LAST UPDATE - sorry to go...

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/23/21
Offer accepted: 1/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/11/21 after COB
Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/17/21?
Closing: 3/18/21
Deed recorded: 3/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/6/2021
Points in account: 4/7/2021

Total time: * 75 days*


----------



## larry47591

This was a delayed closing so we are really just getting started again. Excited to finally add this one.  

Home: HHI
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 12/6/2021
Offer accepted: 12/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/8/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2021
Closing docs received: 4/7/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/7/2021(wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

Seriously, the worse part about the entire process is waiting and wondering *if/when* the seller is going to sign, notarize and send back their contract. It's only been one day and I'm going nuts. 

What has been your worst part?


----------



## michael730

vicarrieous said:


> The problem with this is why wouldn't the seller be reaching out sooner to let the title agent know this. It smells funny to me! If I were in that position and it was taking me longer than a week, I would be letting them know the delay.


I’m in this exact boat too! My first sellers (from last week) kept the broker updated that it was taking them a week or so to get an appt w a notary, then they legit had their closing docs in a couple days. It’s been a week w my second contracts closing docs and not a peep from the sellers, I did ask the broker today to reach out tomorrow to see for any updates. Like you said if that was me as the seller I would definitely give some reasoning for the hold up. Communication definitely makes a big difference, even if it was going to take another week if I knew it would make it definitely better than being in the dark


----------



## CSLucas

michael730 said:


> I’m in this exact boat too! My first sellers (from last week) kept the broker updated that it was taking them a week or so to get an appt w a notary, then they legit had their closing docs in a couple days. It’s been a week w my second contracts closing docs and not a peep from the sellers, I did ask the broker today to reach out tomorrow to see for any updates. Like you said if that was me as the seller I would definitely give some reasoning for the hold up. Communication definitely makes a big difference, even if it was going to take another week if I knew it would make it definitely better than being in the dark


Waiting on the sellers has been the worst for me as well. First contract had everything submitted by sellers within 2 days of receiving. My contract closing date for the second on is this Friday (as in 2 days from now) and the seller's documents are still "in the mail". I've decided to walk if the contract isn't closed on Friday.


----------



## JC1984

CSLucas said:


> Waiting on the sellers has been the worst for me as well. First contract had everything submitted by sellers within 2 days of receiving. My contract closing date for the second on is this Friday (as in 2 days from now) and the seller's documents are still "in the mail". I've decided to walk if the contract isn't closed on Friday.


Atta Boy/Girl!


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Amyeliza said:


> Seriously, the worse part about the entire process is waiting and wondering *if/when* the seller is going to sign, notarize and send back their contract. It's only been one day and I'm going nuts.
> 
> What has been your worst part?



I knew going in that ROFR would take 30 days or more.  I didn't appreciate what estoppel was and that it would cause another 10 days of delay.  Then it was basically another week after that to get the closing docs.   So I've found the period since passing ROFR to be the worst!


----------



## Amyeliza

Element_of_Fun said:


> I knew going in that ROFR would take 30 days or more.  I didn't appreciate what estoppel was and that it would cause another 10 days of delay.  Then it was basically another week after that to get the closing docs.   So I've found the period since passing ROFR to be the worst!



Yikes!  I read your stats.  We are on the same waiting game.  My closing docs were received by the title company yesterday.  It's all in the seller's hands.  I hope he wants his money badly!


----------



## Skywalker-77

Been waiting for our points to load since 3/8 contacted our Title company yesterday and here was the response we got.

"Disney contacted our office last week to let us know that the Deed that was recorded had an incorrect Unit number on the deed.   Therefore, they are requesting a corrective deed. "

Best part was this contract had points that had to be used by 5/31 which now looks like they are totally useless. Has anyone else ran into this situation?


----------



## vicarrieous

Skywalker-77 said:


> Been waiting for our points to load since 3/8 contacted our Title company yesterday and here was the response we got.
> 
> "Disney contacted our office last week to let us know that the Deed that was recorded had an incorrect Unit number on the deed.   Therefore, they are requesting a corrective deed. "
> 
> Best part was this contract had points that had to be used by 5/31 which now looks like they are totally useless. Has anyone else ran into this situation?



That sucks! Did you check the county registrar to make sure the corrected deed is up? Those hiccups really hurt timelines for sure! Strange that the deed was wrong as if they had estoppel it should be correct. I wonder if it was a title agent typo.


----------



## CSLucas

Skywalker-77 said:


> Been waiting for our points to load since 3/8 contacted our Title company yesterday and here was the response we got.
> 
> "Disney contacted our office last week to let us know that the Deed that was recorded had an incorrect Unit number on the deed.   Therefore, they are requesting a corrective deed. "
> 
> Best part was this contract had points that had to be used by 5/31 which now looks like they are totally useless. Has anyone else ran into this situation?


That's terrible. I hope they get it loaded quickly - maybe you can still rent out the points for a last minute reservation.


----------



## cmarsh31

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
Estoppel Received: 4/1/2021
Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*found out 4/1 that closing will be delayed until end of May due to an undisclosed existing reservation* We were on track for a super-fast transaction! 
*update again - we've now e-signed multiple addendums. Seller & broker will be covering the $195 Fidelity fee. Waiting to receive the new, updated closing docs with the new total, and delayed closing. Undisclosed reservation ends on 5/31, so hopefully early June for closing? DH is calling this the saga of never-ending e-docs.


----------



## vicarrieous

cmarsh31 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/26/21
> Offer accepted: 2/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
> Estoppel Received: 4/1/2021
> Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
> Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> *found out 4/1 that closing will be delayed until end of May due to an undisclosed existing reservation* We were on track for a super-fast transaction!
> *update again - we've now e-signed multiple addendums. Seller & broker will be covering the $195 Fidelity fee. Waiting to receive the new, updated closing docs with the new total, and delayed closing. Undisclosed reservation ends on 5/31, so hopefully early June for closing? DH is calling this the saga of never-ending e-docs.



How disappointing! There was someone else dealing wit this same issue. Seems to be slipping through more often.


----------



## cmarsh31

vicarrieous said:


> How disappointing! There was someone else dealing wit this same issue. Seems to be slipping through more often.


It was probably me... we've been back and forth for over a week now. I just kept pushing and the $195 seemed like the easiest way to go. I don't care if Fidelity, the seller, or they split it - I just don't want to pay it myself!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Amyeliza said:


> Yikes!  I read your stats.  We are on the same waiting game.  My closing docs were received by the title company yesterday.  It's all in the seller's hands.  I hope he wants his money badly!


We are on the same time frame.  Anxiously waiting to get it all done & points loaded!  I have a quick trip to the Mouse House with some girlfriends starting this weekend so hopefully that will get my mind off of it or it might make me more anxious to get it all done faster!  lol


----------



## JC1984

Man you all have some serious patience...these deed mix-ups, “in the mail” responses, and pop up vacations by the sellers would make me lose my mind and take my hard earned money else where.


----------



## Skywalker-77

vicarrieous said:


> That sucks! Did you check the county registrar to make sure the corrected deed is up? Those hiccups really hurt timelines for sure! Strange that the deed was wrong as if they had estoppel it should be correct. I wonder if it was a title agent typo.



I checked this morning and it is still the original that was recorded on 3/8. I wish there would be some way we could get reimbursed for the lost points since we paid more due to having the points already banked.


----------



## smsharp

Final update!

Home: Poly
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 2/11/21
Offer accepted: 2/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/21
Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
Estoppel Received: ???
Closing docs received: 3/16/21
Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/18/21 *I think!*
Closing: 3/24/21
Deed recorded: 3/23/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/8/21
Points in account: 4/8/21 (didn't need to call, they were already there as soon as I registered....this is my first contract)

Days from offer to points in account: 56


----------



## Amyeliza

cmarsh31 said:


> It was probably me... we've been back and forth for over a week now. I just kept pushing and the $195 seemed like the easiest way to go. I don't care if Fidelity, the seller, or they split it - I just don't want to pay it myself!



That $195 is annoying!  I think it's just a way to get more $$.


----------



## vicarrieous

smsharp said:


> Final update!
> 
> Home: Poly
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 2/11/21
> Offer accepted: 2/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
> Estoppel Received: ???
> Closing docs received: 3/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/18/21 *I think!*
> Closing: 3/24/21
> Deed recorded: 3/23/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/8/21
> Points in account: 4/8/21 (didn't need to call, they were already there as soon as I registered....this is my first contract)
> 
> Days from offer to points in account: 56


56 days is GREAT!


----------



## JC1984

smsharp said:


> Final update!
> 
> Home: Poly
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 2/11/21
> Offer accepted: 2/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
> Estoppel Received: ???
> Closing docs received: 3/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/18/21 *I think!*
> Closing: 3/24/21
> Deed recorded: 3/23/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/8/21
> Points in account: 4/8/21 (didn't need to call, they were already there as soon as I registered....this is my first contract)
> 
> Days from offer to points in account: 56


Pretty amazing they were already loaded. Disney turning a new page?


----------



## MonaMN

JC1984 said:


> Pretty amazing they were already loaded. Disney turning a new page?


I mean, it feels like it would make sense to just create the account and get the details handled all at the same time. *shrug*


----------



## E2ME2

smsharp said:


> Final update!
> 
> Home: Poly
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 2/11/21
> Offer accepted: 2/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
> Estoppel Received: ???
> Closing docs received: 3/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/18/21 *I think!*
> Closing: 3/24/21
> Deed recorded: 3/23/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/8/21
> Points in account: 4/8/21 (didn't need to call, they were already there as soon as I registered....this is my first contract)
> 
> Days from offer to points in account: 56


OK - I think that's a new record!?  
I was 91 Days on my first resale, 93 on the second, and I'm currently 39 Days from offer on the third, and awaiting Closing Docs.  You must be very happy with that contract!


----------



## Sandisw

Hi all! Friendly reminder to please post the link to brokers in this thread. I hate to have to delete everyone’s hard work.

It just helps to ensure that the filter can do its job.


----------



## Sara Sharpe

Final Update!!!!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 1/19/21
Offer accepted: 1/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/3/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/16/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/19/21
Closing: 3/23/21
Deed recorded: 3/24/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/8/2021
Points in account: 4/8/2021 (I called as we want to travel this summer)

Days from offer to points in account: 79 days


----------



## vicarrieous

Sara Sharpe said:


> Final Update!!!!
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 1/19/21
> Offer accepted: 1/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/03/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/3/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/19/21
> Closing: 3/23/21
> Deed recorded: 3/24/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/8/2021
> Points in account: 4/8/2021 (I called as we want to travel this summer)
> 
> Days from offer to points in account: 79 days


Finally!!!!


----------



## AliceIn

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/5/21
Offer accepted: 3/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 03/29/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 04/01/21
Closing docs returned: 04/03/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## tripgoerNS

Update #2

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/31/20
Offer accepted: 1/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: 3/17/21
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Closing: 4/7/21
Deed recorded: 4/8/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

Now to refresh my email a billion times over the next 2 weeks waiting for my Membership....


----------



## justadreamaway77

tripgoerNS said:


> Update #2
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 12/31/20
> Offer accepted: 1/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/17/21
> Closing docs received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Closing: 4/7/21
> Deed recorded: 4/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:
> 
> Now to refresh my email a billion times over the next 2 weeks waiting for my Membership....


It appears that right now they are on deeds recorded on 3/24.  Ours was recorded on 3/26....so just waiting


----------



## justadreamaway77

JC1984 said:


> I am thinking Saturday. I closed a week after you and you closed last Saturday so that is my feeling.


Have you heard anything?  Yesterday someone with a deed recorded on 3/24 had their contract/points loaded.  There are a lot of deeds for 3/24 though, I counted 102!


----------



## myth2001

myth2001 said:


> update:
> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/04/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
> Estoppel Received: 02/11/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/19/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/20/2021 sent, 02/24/2021 received (fedex express delay)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/09/2021 received (international, Canada)
> Closing: 03/10/2021
> Deed recorded: 03/12/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: (existing member)
> Points in account:



final update: (Seem like the post on Sunday was lost due to the incident)
Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 01/04/2021
Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
Estoppel Received: 02/11/2021
Closing docs received: 02/19/2021
Closing docs returned: 02/20/2021 sent, 02/24/2021 received (fedex express delay)
Seller returned closing docs: 03/09/2021 received (international, Canada)
Closing: 03/10/2021
Deed recorded: 03/12/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 04/01/2021 (existing member)
Points in account: 04/03/2021

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:  90 days


----------



## JC1984

justadreamaway77 said:


> Have you heard anything?  Yesterday someone with a deed recorded on 3/24 had their contract/points loaded.  There are a lot of deeds for 3/24 though, I counted 102!


My membership and points were loaded 4/6!


----------



## myth2001

myth2001 said:


> final update: (Seem like the post on Sunday was lost due to the incident)
> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 01/04/2021
> Offer accepted: 01/05/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 01/08/2021
> Passed ROFR: 01/20/2021
> Estoppel Received: 02/11/2021
> Closing docs received: 02/19/2021
> Closing docs returned: 02/20/2021 sent, 02/24/2021 received (fedex express delay)
> Seller returned closing docs: 03/09/2021 received (international, Canada)
> Closing: 03/10/2021
> Deed recorded: 03/12/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 04/01/2021 (existing member)
> Points in account: 04/03/2021
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:  90 days





myth2001 said:


> Final update for this contract: (first DVC contract)
> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 12/06/2020
> Offer accepted: 12/07/2020
> Sent to ROFR: 12/10/2020
> Passed ROFR: 01/06/2021
> Closing docs received: 01/13/2021
> Closing docs returned: 01/13/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 01/20/2021
> Closing: 01/22/2021
> Deed recorded: 01/22/2021
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 02/09/2021
> Points in account: 02/09/2021
> 
> Total time from offer to points in account: 65 days



Some quick observation regarding my purchase experience for the two contracts:

resale company:
www.dvcresalemarket.com Very quick response even during nights and weekends
www.fidelityrealestate.com Depends on the agent, Shawn is reasonably prompt (fidelity does not work on weekends and nights). The other agent however response is pretty slow.

Title company:
Mason: Very fast and prompt processing, everything is online/electronic. Did make 2 mistakes on my AKL contract and then was corrected quickly.
Magic Vacation Title: Processing seem to be slower. Had to push a little to get things moving faster.


----------



## EmilyDisFan

EmilyDisFan said:


> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



Now over 2 weeks since the closing docs were sent and finally got the broker to confirm that no one has been able to get in contact with the seller.  Bonnie said that she's called and emailed multiple times and now broker management has called.  I'm assuming that means they haven't heard from the seller since the contract was signed on Feb 22nd.  Per that contract, the closing has to be within 65 days of execution, which is April 27th.  From my Google searching, it looks like the seller is in Nevada (so no international delay unless traveling).

Ugh, I was so excited for this deal.  I really hope it doesn't fall through because I don't think I'll be able to get near that price if I try again now.


----------



## ctc917

My husband and I put in an offer for a Resale contract and it was accepted and now we wait. I have read some of the posts and I'm wondering if someone could tell me where or how I would find out the other dates so I can follow along where I am in this process. I do of course have the Offer Accepted date but I was wondering about ROFR, when seller's docs were returned, deed recorded? Thanks for any help that you can give.

Thanks
ctc917


----------



## Amyeliza

So....I was sent my closing documents on Tuesday and followed up with the closing agent on Friday!  I feel like I held out pretty long, LOL!  I hope they don't take too long.


----------



## Amyeliza

ctc917 said:


> My husband and I put in an offer for a Resale contract and it was accepted and now we wait. I have read some of the posts and I'm wondering if someone could tell me where or how I would find out the other dates so I can follow along where I am in this process. I do of course have the Offer Accepted date but I was wondering about ROFR, when seller's docs were returned, deed recorded? Thanks for any help that you can give.
> 
> Thanks
> ctc917



I'm not sure if I understand your question.  Once your offer is accepted, you will find a lot of activity on "
ROFR Thread April to June 2021" thread.  You can follow along with those dates and record yours once they come across.  After that happens, people jump to this board and continue to record their dates as they come in.  Is that what you were asking?  To get your dates, you have to ask your broker or title company if they don't offer them up in emails.    I hope this helps.


----------



## vicarrieous

ctc917 said:


> My husband and I put in an offer for a Resale contract and it was accepted and now we wait. I have read some of the posts and I'm wondering if someone could tell me where or how I would find out the other dates so I can follow along where I am in this process. I do of course have the Offer Accepted date but I was wondering about ROFR, when seller's docs were returned, deed recorded? Thanks for any help that you can give.
> 
> Thanks
> ctc917




Once you have a signed agreement, the broker will send your paperwork to Disney for ROFR. You will hear if you pass from your broker and that would be that date.

Once you have passed ROFR you will get Closing docs from your title agent, that will be that date.

Then sometimes you hear and sometimes not when the seller returns their closing docs from your title agent. That would be that date.

Once you close you can check the county registrar website to find out when your deed is recorded. Typically that is same day or within a few days from closing.


----------



## ctc917

Thanks Vicarrieous that helps alot.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Final update!! 

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/27/21
Offer accepted: 1/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/17/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/4/21
Closing docs returned: 3/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 3/22/21
Deed recorded: 3/24/21
Membership created & contract showing: 4/9/21
Points in account: 4/9/21 (showed up a few hours after the membership, did NOT call)
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 72 days


----------



## Amyeliza

Lexxiefern said:


> Final update!!
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/27/21
> Offer accepted: 1/27/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/17/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/4/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/5/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 3/22/21
> Deed recorded: 3/24/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 4/9/21
> Points in account: 4/9/21 (showed up a few hours after the membership, did NOT call)
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 72 days


I love that resort!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Amyeliza

ctc917 said:


> Thanks Vicarrieous that helps alot.


I've found that once you have a contact with the title company, they are the best person get get information.  My broker lagged behind several days.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Amyeliza said:


> I love that resort!  Thanks for the info!



Me too! My husband surprised me with a small contract there after we were upgraded from a studio to a 2 bedroom last September!


----------



## Amyeliza

Lexxiefern said:


> Me too! My husband surprised me with a small contract there after we were upgraded from a studio to a 2 bedroom last September!


He is a keeper!!  That's so sweet!


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

cmarsh31 said:


> *found out 4/1 that closing will be delayed until end of May due to an undisclosed existing reservation* We were on track for a super-fast transaction!
> *update again - we've now e-signed multiple addendums. Seller & broker will be covering the $195 Fidelity fee. Waiting to receive the new, updated closing docs with the new total, and delayed closing. Undisclosed reservation ends on 5/31, so hopefully early June for closing? DH is calling this the saga of never-ending e-docs.



I feel like this shouldn't be allowed. Seems like some sort of fraud to me.

Also, I have a question about this:

Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This is our first contract, will I get an email from DVC when my account is created?


----------



## vicarrieous

mommy2allyandaveri said:


> I feel like this shouldn't be allowed. Seems like some sort of fraud to me.
> 
> Also, I have a question about this:
> 
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> This is our first contract, will I get an email from DVC when my account is created?



Yes, after you close and your deed is recorded the final paperwork goes to Disney for Member Administration to create you a member account and then load points. You will get two emails (member number & one time activation code)


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Reposting - previous entry was deleted because it did not contain the broker's website.  The post I drafted originally contained the url, but the forum kept rejecting my submission.  When I deleted the web address, I was able to upload my post.  I still can't get a link to work no matter what I do.  I get an Oops error every time.  So here's my deets sans broker.

Home: CCV
Broker:
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/22/21
Offer accepted: 2/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
Estoppel Received: 3/26/21
Closing docs received: 4/5/21 at close of business
Change requested to closing docs: 4/6/21
New closing docs received: 4/7/21
Closing docs returned: 4/7/21
Sellers closing docs returned: I reached out on 4/9 and learned that the sellers have completed the DocuSign paperwork, but still have the notarized ones to send in.
Closing: ???


----------



## Lee Matthews

Hypothetical Question.

I have seen a contract I'm interested in. The seller has a closing date of after July 1st. I assume that's because they have a trip booked before that.

How long does it take from closing to Points loaded? (I'm international)

Just working out timings because we plan to travel August 2022 which would put my 11 month booking at September 2021. Would July- September (2 months) be enough time to probably get things all complete?


----------



## myth2001

Lee Matthews said:


> Hypothetical Question.
> 
> I have seen a contract I'm interested in. The seller has a closing date of after July 1st. I assume that's because they have a trip booked before that.
> 
> How long does it take from closing to Points loaded? (I'm international)
> 
> Just working out timings because we plan to travel August 2022 which would put my 11 month booking at September 2021. Would July- September (2 months) be enough time to probably get things all complete?


 
Probably 3-5 weeks from closing to points loaded. So you should be fine.


----------



## twinmom108

Finally this is the Final Post - ONLY TOOK 126 DAYS from offer acceptance to points in account.

Just a note:  There were no pending vacations that would delay closing and sellers live in the U.S.

Offer made: 11/23/20
Offer accepted: 11/23/20
Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
Estoppel Received 2/8/21
Home: HH
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: John L Wilson SC Law Firm, PA
Closing docs received: 2/9/21
Closing docs returned: 2/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 2/26/21
Closing: ??? Never notified & had to look up the deed recorded date myself
Deed recorded: 3/8/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 3/28/21
Points in account: 3/29/21


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

twinmom108 said:


> Finally this is the Final Post - ONLY TOOK 126 DAYS from offer acceptance to points in account.
> 
> Offer made: 11/23/20
> Offer accepted: 11/23/20
> Sent to ROFR: 12/18/20
> Passed ROFR: 1/14/21
> Estoppel Received 2/8/21
> Home: HH
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: John L Wilson SC Law Firm, PA
> Closing docs received: 2/9/21
> Closing docs returned: 2/10/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 2/26/21
> Closing: ??? Never notified & had to look up the deed recorded date myself
> Deed recorded: 3/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 3/28/21
> Points in account: 3/29/21


Just wow.  So happy for you the journey has come to an end!


----------



## twinmom108

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Just wow.  So happy for you the journey has come to an end!



Thank you!!  It was really hard to wait that long.  So long we missed out on booking a ressie because the 7 month marked opened for everybody.  All is good though going forward and we're still Disney Dreamin'.


----------



## Amyeliza

Tomorrow will be a week from when our contract was sent out.  I still haven't heard an update if the seller has submitted his documents.  I'm pretty sure their wait sucks the most because it's based on how motivated the individual is to get his $$.


----------



## justadreamaway77

UPDATE

Home: SSR
Broker: https://*******.com/
Title Company: TRCS, inc
Offer made: 1/22/2021
Offer accepted: 1/23/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/2/2021
Closing docs received: 3/8/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/9/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/25/2021 (my agent had to contact seller who hadn't opened the email because she thought it was Disney trying to get her to buy DVC again???!!!)
Closing: ????? (Was never told)
Deed recorded: 3/26/2021
Contract Showing: 4/12/2021
Points in account:


----------



## hhisc16

I passed ROFR on 3/16 and estoppel was on 3/24. I am using DVC Store and Mason Title. Both broker and title company said closing documents will come "this week."
The closing date on the contract is 5/3.
*Does anybody know why closing documents have still not been sent/taken so long? *


----------



## dischris11

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/23/21
Passed ROFR: 3/17/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/7/21
Closing docs returned: 4/8/21 including wire transfer (docs                                                   received on 4/9/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21 <-- *21 Days*
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/5/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ???
Closing: 4/12/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

hhisc16 said:


> I passed ROFR on 3/16 and estoppel was on 3/24. I am using DVC Store and Mason Title. Both broker and title company said closing documents will come "this week."
> The closing date on the contract is 5/3.
> *Does anybody know why closing documents have still not been sent/taken so long? *



Mason are a quicker Title Co. I suspect the seller hasn't sent the docs back yet. I would chase Mason, they are my preferred Title co.


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/4/21
> Offer accepted: 3/4/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/21 <-- *21 Days*
> Estoppel received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/5/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ???
> Closing: 4/12/21
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Wow!! Awesome! We passed ROFR the same day, but I haven’t heard back yet about estoppel and haven’t received closing docs, so I’m jealous!


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> Wow!! Awesome! We passed ROFR the same day, but I haven’t heard back yet about estoppel and haven’t received closing docs, so I’m jealous!


Oh no!!  Who is your title company?


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> Oh no!!  Who is your title company?


First American... but they’ve been so responsive immediately so far. I’ll give them a couple more days maybe before I see if estoppel is complete/ready to go.


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> First American... but they’ve been so responsive immediately so far. I’ll give them a couple more days maybe before I see if estoppel is complete/ready to go.





Huxknits said:


> First American... but they’ve been so responsive immediately so far. I’ll give them a couple more days maybe before I see if estoppel is complete/ready to go.


Fingers crossed they will just send you your closing papers!  That's what mine did and I misse the estoppel step.


----------



## FinnFogg

Update:

Home: AKL
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: TRCS Inc
Offer made: 1/27/21
Offer accepted: 1/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/22/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 3/11/21
Closing docs returned: 3/15/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/18/21
Closing: 3/29/21
Deed recorded: 3/26/21 (looks like closing occurred and the Deed was recorded on Friday, even though I wasn’t advised until Monday that closing had occurred.
Membership created & contract showing: 4/11/21 (Already a member, saw the contract in my online account and received an email from
member services advising that it had been added and that points would be loaded in 7-10 business days). 
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Disneytrippin'

If the seller can't close until September then when do I receive closing documents?


----------



## JC1984

Disneytrippin' said:


> If the seller can't close until September then when do I receive closing documents?


I would imagine after the trip is complete.


----------



## macman123

Disneytrippin' said:


> If the seller can't close until September then when do I receive closing documents?



You may get the documents the week before the trip is due to be completed.

So once the trip is complete you can close.


----------



## RedFive

Skywalker-77 said:


> Been waiting for our points to load since 3/8 contacted our Title company yesterday and here was the response we got.
> 
> "Disney contacted our office last week to let us know that the Deed that was recorded had an incorrect Unit number on the deed.   Therefore, they are requesting a corrective deed. "
> 
> Best part was this contract had points that had to be used by 5/31 which now looks like they are totally useless. Has anyone else ran into this situation?


Same boat. Points expiring 5/31. Closing date already passed. Still waiting on Seller to return closing docs due to Covid restrictions.


----------



## dischris11

update:

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/23/21
Passed ROFR: 3/17/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/7/21
Closing docs returned: 4/8/21 including wire transfer (docs received on 4/9/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/13/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Chris_Jarrett

Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: **********
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/11/21
Offer accepted: 3/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/13/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/5/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21 (wire received on 4/8/21)
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## EmilyDisFan

Extremely frustrated and disappointed to post that after nearly 3 weeks of the seller sitting on the closing documents with no communication to the broker or title company, that the seller has changed their mind and has decided NOT to sell afterall.  UGH!!!  

I wonder if it was the change in the market and now they can get more.  I was so worried about ROFR taking the contract that I never in a million years thought the seller would just walk away.  I sure hope that Fidelity & Mason are charging the seller an arm & leg in fees.  According to the broker, I should get all of my monies back.  Waiting for title company to confirm how & when that will happen.

I stupidly wired the money for the closing when I signed my documents.  IF I end up trying again, I definitely will hold closing funds until sellers return their documentation.

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/17/21
Offer accepted: 2/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## JC1984

EmilyDisFan said:


> Extremely frustrated and disappointed to post that after nearly 3 weeks of the seller sitting on the closing documents with no communication to the broker or title company, that the seller has changed their mind and has decided NOT to sell afterall.  UGH!!!
> 
> I wonder if it was the change in the market and now they can get more.  I was so worried about ROFR taking the contract that I never in a million years thought the seller would just walk away.  I sure hope that Fidelity & Mason are charging the seller an arm & leg in fees.  According to the broker, I should get all of my monies back.  Waiting for title company to confirm how & when that will happen.
> 
> I stupidly wired the money for the closing when I signed my documents.  IF I end up trying again, I definitely will hold closing funds until sellers return their documentation.
> 
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


Bummer. Sorry this happened to you. I know it probably seems like a complete waste of time but I know a better contract will come along for you. I look forward to seeing your next one on here. I think you should ask the broker if you use them again to give you a special break next time.


----------



## vicarrieous

EmilyDisFan said:


> Extremely frustrated and disappointed to post that after nearly 3 weeks of the seller sitting on the closing documents with no communication to the broker or title company, that the seller has changed their mind and has decided NOT to sell afterall.  UGH!!!
> 
> I wonder if it was the change in the market and now they can get more.  I was so worried about ROFR taking the contract that I never in a million years thought the seller would just walk away.  I sure hope that Fidelity & Mason are charging the seller an arm & leg in fees.  According to the broker, I should get all of my monies back.  Waiting for title company to confirm how & when that will happen.
> 
> I stupidly wired the money for the closing when I signed my documents.  IF I end up trying again, I definitely will hold closing funds until sellers return their documentation.
> 
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:




How utterly frustrating! I hope something better comes along but I know the waste of time can also be problematic.


----------



## Sunnyore

Amyeliza said:


> Tomorrow will be a week from when our contract was sent out.  I still haven't heard an update if the seller has submitted his documents.  I'm pretty sure their wait sucks the most because it's based on how motivated the individual is to get his $$.


Don’t forget they need to notarize their docs so depending on the covid protocols in their area it might take some time. But just read how some other sellers walked away from the sale after ROFR so now anxiously waiting for my closing docs as well. I thought ROFR was the biggest battle!


----------



## RedFive

EmilyDisFan said:


> Extremely frustrated and disappointed to post that after nearly 3 weeks of the seller sitting on the closing documents with no communication to the broker or title company, that the seller has changed their mind and has decided NOT to sell afterall.  UGH!!!
> 
> I wonder if it was the change in the market and now they can get more.  I was so worried about ROFR taking the contract that I never in a million years thought the seller would just walk away.  I sure hope that Fidelity & Mason are charging the seller an arm & leg in fees.  According to the broker, I should get all of my monies back.  Waiting for title company to confirm how & when that will happen.
> 
> I stupidly wired the money for the closing when I signed my documents.  IF I end up trying again, I definitely will hold closing funds until sellers return their documentation.
> 
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


Wow! Sorry to hear this. I know the market has bumped up a little, but I can't imagine that it's bumped up so much more that it makes sense for them to take on the commission they'll be charged. Probably just an emotional decision combined with the feeling of things beginning to creep back to normalcy. I hope you find an even better deal.


----------



## Amyeliza

Sunnyore said:


> Don’t forget they need to notarize their docs so depending on the covid protocols in their area it might take some time. But just read how some other sellers walked away from the sale after ROFR so now anxiously waiting for my closing docs as well. I thought ROFR was the biggest battle!


Luckily, I closed yesterday!  I guess whining helped it go quicker, LOL!


----------



## michael730

RedFive said:


> Wow! Sorry to hear this. I know the market has bumped up a little, but I can't imagine that it's bumped up so much more that it makes sense for them to take on the commission they'll be charged. Probably just an emotional decision combined with the feeling of things beginning to creep back to normalcy. I hope you find an even better deal.


That’s ridiculous, they should have to pay some sort of fee for pulling out to you as well. I’m sorry that happened, people suck!


----------



## michael730

EmilyDisFan said:


> Extremely frustrated and disappointed to post that after nearly 3 weeks of the seller sitting on the closing documents with no communication to the broker or title company, that the seller has changed their mind and has decided NOT to sell afterall.  UGH!!!
> 
> I wonder if it was the change in the market and now they can get more.  I was so worried about ROFR taking the contract that I never in a million years thought the seller would just walk away.  I sure hope that Fidelity & Mason are charging the seller an arm & leg in fees.  According to the broker, I should get all of my monies back.  Waiting for title company to confirm how & when that will happen.
> 
> I stupidly wired the money for the closing when I signed my documents.  IF I end up trying again, I definitely will hold closing funds until sellers return their documentation.
> 
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/15/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


Sorry my post was meant to be responding to this post.

That’s ridiculous, they should have to pay some sort of fee for pulling out to you as well. I’m sorry that happened, people suck!


----------



## Amyeliza

EmilyDisFan said:


> Extremely frustrated and disappointed to post that after nearly 3 weeks of the seller sitting on the closing documents with no communication to the broker or title company, that the seller has changed their mind and has decided NOT to sell afterall.  UGH!!!
> 
> I wonder if it was the change in the market and now they can get more.  I was so worried about ROFR taking the contract that I never in a million years thought the seller would just walk away.  I sure hope that Fidelity & Mason are charging the seller an arm & leg in fees.  According to the broker, I should get all of my monies back.  Waiting for title company to confirm how & when that will happen.
> 
> I stupidly wired the money for the closing when I signed my documents.  IF I end up trying again, I definitely will hold closing funds until sellers return their documentation.
> 
> Oh my goodness!  This is awful.  I'm so sorry that this happened to you!


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> Luckily, I closed yesterday!  I guess whining helped it go quicker, LOL!


I feel like you are on track for one of the quickest offer made to points in account here!


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> I feel like you are on track for one of the quickest offer made to points in account here!


I really hope so!  Any news from your title company??


----------



## skatermom

hhisc16 said:


> I passed ROFR on 3/16 and estoppel was on 3/24. I am using DVC Store and Mason Title. Both broker and title company said closing documents will come "this week."
> The closing date on the contract is 5/3.
> *Does anybody know why closing documents have still not been sent/taken so long? *


I am dealing with the same companies and they sent closing documents to the seller on 4/1 but never sent mint to me. I sent an inquiry for an update yesterday and they said my documents were in the que but not sent to me. You may want to reach out to them


----------



## hhisc16

skatermom said:


> I am dealing with the same companies and they sent closing documents to the seller on 4/1 but never sent mint to me. I sent an inquiry for an update yesterday and they said my documents were in the que but not sent to me. You may want to reach out to them


I called broker and title company yesterday. (4 weeks waiting since passed ROFR on closing documents, 3 weeks since estoppel)
Broker said "this is on track". Within an hour, broker called back and said closing documents will be to me by Friday...
Sounds like someone forgot to send something...


----------



## Amyeliza

hhisc16 said:


> I called broker and title company yesterday. (4 weeks waiting since passed ROFR on closing documents)
> Broker said "this is on track". Within an hour, broker called back and said closing documents will be to me by Friday...
> Sounds like someone forgot to send something...


Ummm, yes.  It was a week after that I received my documents, a week later that I closed.  Someone dropped the ball.


----------



## hhisc16

Amyeliza said:


> Ummm, yes.  It was a week after that I received my documents, a week later that I closed.  Someone dropped the ball.


I am not happy with the broker and title company about this situation after hearing other people on this forum getting their closing documents a week or two after passing ROFR/estoppel using the same companies.


----------



## JC1984

hhisc16 said:


> I am not happy with the broker and title company about this situation after hearing other people on this forum getting their closing documents a week after passing ROFR using the same companies. (Mason and DVC Store)


Has Disney isssued Estoppel certificate yet? If not title company cannot issue your closing documents. It can take awhile.


----------



## RedFive

hhisc16 said:


> I am not happy with the broker and title company about this situation after hearing other people on this forum getting their closing documents a week after passing ROFR using the same companies. (Mason and DVC Store)


The title company has to receive the estoppel before they can prepare the closing documents. Not saying they've not dropped the ball, or forgot something in this case, but they also have to wait on Disney to send the estoppel which on average takes 2 weeks. Waiting 2-3 weeks to receive closing docs is not abnormal.


----------



## hhisc16

RedFive said:


> The title company has to receive the estoppel before they can prepare the closing documents. Not saying they've not dropped the ball, or forgot something in this case, but they also have to wait on Disney to send the estoppel which on average takes 2 weeks. Waiting 2-3 weeks to receive closing docs is not abnormal.


ROFR on 3/16
Estoppel on 3/24 (according to broker and title company)
4 weeks since ROFR and 3 weeks since Estoppel
I would be okay if they would have let me know what was going on, but it seems strange they all of a sudden are in a hurry after one phone call?


----------



## JC1984

hhisc16 said:


> ROFR on 3/16
> Estoppel on 3/24 (according to broker and title company)
> 4 weeks since ROFR and 3 weeks since Estoppel
> I would be okay if they would have let me know what was going on, but it seems strange they all of a sudden are in a hurry after one phone call?


They process so many contracts and not only DVC for the title company but other timeshares. I am not defending your companies BUT this is a long stressful process for all involved and all of us who have been in your shoes before. Read through this entire thread. We have all been in a tough spot. But your day will come.


----------



## larry47591

update again was a delayed closing

Home: HHI
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 12/6/2021
Offer accepted: 12/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/8/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2021
Closing docs received: 4/7/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/7/2021(wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/2021
Closing:4/8/2021
Deed recorded: 4/9/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## AliceIn

Updated:

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/5/21
Offer accepted: 3/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 03/29/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 04/01/21
Closing docs returned: 04/03/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 04/14/2021
Deed recorded:
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## iannovich

iannovich said:


> It took me exactly 3 weeks to get my closing docs after getting my ROFR notice.  I had finally decided that if I hadn't received them by Wednesday (the 21 day mark), I would check in with the broker and title company.  Got them first thing Wednesday morning.



I'm usually a pretty affable and easy-going person.  Things happen.  But I am zero percent impressed with my Title company.  

After returning the closing docs and wiring funds the same day I received them, I patiently waited for a notice that I had closed... at two weeks I started to get antsy, but just as with ROFR, I once again decided I would wait until the 3 week mark before being "that guy" and poking them.  I hate being a toothache to others, but now I'm kicking myself because when I did finally poke them (after hearing nothing at 3 the week mark), their reply was that the seller had told them they'd be sending in the closing docs two and a half weeks earlier and looks like they hadn't done it.  Nobody from the title company had followed up with the Seller until I said "hey remember me, what's up guys we're about a week out from the closing date?".  I shouldn't have forced myself to be patient.  Who knows when they would have woken up and actually contacted the seller if I hadn't raised my hand.  After I poked them, they did follow up with the seller, and the following day they told me that the seller had replied and them that the've sent the docs now, and they would be received the next day (on a Friday)... so I knew right there I was looking at an additional 4 days... 

 I (nicely) told them that I was cranky that nobody had followed up with the seller and that I had forced myself to be patient and that since now we were just one week away from the closing date, if it didn't actually close by the 16th as scheduled I intended to terminate the contract.  They contacted me Monday morning to say we had closed and the closing docs had been sent to the County.  Based on watching these threads I knew that if they had sent the docs to the county Monday morning, it should probably be recorded by Tuesday... maybe Wednesday (today) at the latest.  Well it got late enough in the day today and still nothing... After some more heartburn about being a toothache, I finally said to myself "I'm paying these guys, why am I feeling like a jerk for bugging them?" So I contacted them, saying  "hey I'm still not seeing this recorded, is there a problem?"...  They replied saying no, no problem, but that they were short staffed this week so it hadn't been sent to the county until yesterday afternoon.  GRRRRRRR...  They specifically said Monday morning (when they said we closed) that it had been sent to the county already, so now I have no reason to believe that they actually did it yesterday afternoon either, and that they haven't sent it just now after once again poking them.  

I'm sure folks have probably had great experiences using them.  Your mileage may vary.  And it isn't their fault that I chose to try to be patient and wait for 3 weeks each on ROFR, Estoppel, and Closing docs.   I know now that with my next contract I _will_ be "that guy" who pesters the title company for updates.  But I will specifically _not_ be using these folks on my next contract.  I have lost all confidence in them.

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/29/21
Offer accepted: 1/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel Received: _The closing docs came 3 weeks after passing ROFR, but I have no reason to believe it took that long for the Title company to receive the Estoppel.  For alI know it came back from Dinsey in 3 hours and the Title Company just dragged their feet on that as well.  All the other Estoppels seemed to be coming in about 8-10 days at that time._
Closing docs received: 3/17/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/9/21
Closing: 4/12/21 
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Amyeliza

iannovich said:


> I'm usually a pretty affable and easy-going person.  Things happen.  But I am zero percent impressed with my Title company.
> 
> After returning the closing docs and wiring funds the same day I received them, I patiently waited for a notice that I had closed... at two weeks I started to get antsy, but just as with ROFR, I once again decided I would wait until the 3 week mark before being "that guy" and poking them.  I hate being a toothache to others, but now I'm kicking myself because when I did finally poke them (after hearing nothing at 3 the week mark), their reply was that the seller had told them they'd be sending in the closing docs two and a half weeks earlier and looks like they hadn't done it.  Nobody from the title company had followed up with the Seller until I said "hey remember me, what's up guys we're about a week out from the closing date?".  I shouldn't have forced myself to be patient.  Who knows when they would have woken up and actually contacted the seller if I hadn't raised my hand.  After I poked them, they did follow up with the seller, and the following day they told me that the seller had replied and them that the've sent the docs now, and they would be received the next day (on a Friday)... so I knew right there I was looking at an additional 4 days...
> 
> I (nicely) told them that I was cranky that nobody had followed up with the seller and that I had forced myself to be patient and that since now we were just one week away from the closing date, if it didn't actually close by the 16th as scheduled I intended to terminate the contract.  They contacted me Monday morning to say we had closed and the closing docs had been sent to the County.  Based on watching these threads I knew that if they had sent the docs to the county Monday morning, it should probably be recorded by Tuesday... maybe Wednesday (today) at the latest.  Well it got late enough in the day today and still nothing... After some more heartburn about being a toothache, I finally said to myself "I'm paying these guys, why am I feeling like a jerk for bugging them?" So I contacted them, saying  "hey I'm still not seeing this recorded, is there a problem?"...  They replied saying no, no problem, but that they were short staffed this week so it hadn't been sent to the county until yesterday afternoon.  GRRRRRRR...  They specifically said Monday morning (when they said we closed) that it had been sent to the county already, so now I have no reason to believe that they actually did it yesterday afternoon either, and that they haven't sent it just now after once again poking them.
> 
> I'm sure folks have probably had great experiences using them.  Your mileage may vary.  And it isn't their fault that I chose to try to be patient and wait for 3 weeks each on ROFR, Estoppel, and Closing docs.   I know now that with my next contract I _will_ be "that guy" who pesters the title company for updates.  But I will specifically _not_ be using these folks on my next contract.  I have lost all confidence in them.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/29/21
> Offer accepted: 1/29/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/31/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
> Estoppel Received: _The closing docs came 3 weeks after passing ROFR, but I have no reason to believe it took that long for the Title company to receive the Estoppel.  For alI know it came back from Dinsey in 3 hours and the Title Company just dragged their feet on that as well.  All the other Estoppels seemed to be coming in about 8-10 days at that time._
> Closing docs received: 3/17/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/9/21
> Closing: 4/12/21
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


I used them too!  They said on Monday that that they filed with the county, but it hasn't shown up yet.  I'm wondering if they are behind in filing my document too!

I'm so sorry that you had a bad experience!


----------



## iannovich

Amyeliza said:


> I used them too!  They said on Monday that that they filed with the county, but it hasn't shown up yet.  I'm wondering if they are behind in filing my document too!
> 
> I'm so sorry that you had a bad experience!



Unfortunately, it probably was delayed as well.  Hopefully it'll show up tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Amyeliza

iannovich said:


> Unfortunately, it probably was delayed as well.  Hopefully it'll show up tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for both of us!


Fingers and toes crossed.  I sent them an email too!  I'm not afraid to be the squeaky wheel when I have rezzies to book, LOL!


----------



## AliceIn

Updated:

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/5/21
Offer accepted: 3/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 03/29/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 04/01/21
Closing docs returned: 04/03/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 04/14/2021
Deed recorded: 04/15/2031
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## vicarrieous

AliceIn said:


> Updated:
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 3/5/21
> Offer accepted: 3/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
> Passed ROFR: 03/29/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 04/01/21
> Closing docs returned: 04/03/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:?
> Closing: 04/14/2021
> Deed recorded: 04/15/2031
> Membership created and contract showing:
> Points in account:
> Total time from offer to points in account:



Great timeline!


----------



## iannovich

Deed finally recorded this morning!  Ready for my next wait.

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/29/21
Offer accepted: 1/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel Received: _The closing docs came 3 weeks after passing ROFR, but I have no reason to believe it took that long for the Title company to receive the Estoppel. For alI know it came back from Dinsey in 3 hours and the Title Company just dragged their feet on that as well. All the other Estoppels seemed to be coming in about 8-10 days at that time._
Closing docs received: 3/17/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/9/21
Closing: 4/12/21 
Deed recorded: 4/15/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## kellylynn1253

*FINAL UPDATE:*
Home: AKL
Broker: dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 2/8/2021
Offer accepted: 2/8/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/12/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/4/2021
Closing docs received: 3/24/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/27/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/30/2021
Closing: 3/31/2021
Deed recorded: 4/1/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/14/2021
Points in account: 4/15/2021 (I called)

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 66 days

Let the vacations and memories begin!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21 <-- *21 Days*
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/5/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ???
Closing: 4/12/21
Deed recorded: 4/15/21  <--* 38 Days*
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

It's hurry up and wait time again


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

kellylynn1253 said:


> *FINAL UPDATE:*
> Home: AKL
> Broker: dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co
> Offer made: 2/8/2021
> Offer accepted: 2/8/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 2/12/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/2021
> Closing docs received: 3/24/2021
> Closing docs returned: 3/27/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/30/2021
> Closing: 3/31/2021
> Deed recorded: 4/1/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/14/2021
> Points in account: 4/15/2021 (I called)
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 66 days
> 
> Let the vacations and memories begin!!



SO lucky!  Ours showed in membership on 4/11.  

I called twice on 4/12 (first person said it just happens when it happens in order - I said ok thanks and called back. The second person called MA and I was on hold with them checking in with me and then got hung up on by the system and they didn't call me back. 

I called once on 4/13 - first person was a "it happens when it happens" kind of person and said "oh - hey it says you called yesterday?". Yes - but got hung up on before I got an answer. I didn't have time to try again that day.

Then I called three times today (4/15). The system hung up on me 30 mins and 5 mins into my first two attempts before reaching a human. The third time the person called MA who said they don't have the info they need quite yet to do it. Arg! 

Mind you the 4 times I talked to a human I'm super nice - can't hurt to try. Though now that they've actually tried with MA I'll probably let it go for another day or two. We want to make a Grand Cal reservation - and yes, I know they are paused for reservations right now but hoping to have points to use for when they un-pause. Because you know with a week+ of pause... people are going to be ready to book! We are still several weeks away from the 7 month mark so there's hope - haha. But alas due to borrowing restrictions we need the new points - haha.

So long story short - just because a contract gets added to an account doesn't mean they are ready to add points and you're just in queue - sometimes they aren't quite able to yet... as much as we'd like.  LAST step, people!  LAST step!  haha.


----------



## RedFive

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> SO lucky!  Ours showed in membership on 4/11.
> 
> I called twice on 4/12 (first person said it just happens when it happens in order - I said ok thanks and called back. The second person called MA and I was on hold with them checking in with me and then got hung up on by the system and they didn't call me back.
> 
> I called once on 4/13 - first person was a "it happens when it happens" kind of person and said "oh - hey it says you called yesterday?". Yes - but got hung up on before I got an answer. I didn't have time to try again that day.
> 
> Then I called three times today (4/15). The system hung up on me 30 mins and 5 mins into my first two attempts before reaching a human. The third time the person called MA who said they don't have the info they need quite yet to do it. Arg!
> 
> Mind you the 4 times I talked to a human I'm super nice - can't hurt to try. Though now that they've actually tried with MA I'll probably let it go for another day or two. We want to make a Grand Cal reservation - and yes, I know they are paused for reservations right now but hoping to have points to use for when they un-pause. Because you know with a week+ of pause... people are going to be ready to book! We are still several weeks away from the 7 month mark so there's hope - haha. But alas due to borrowing restrictions we need the new points - haha.
> 
> So long story short - just because a contract gets added to an account doesn't mean they are ready to add points and you're just in queue - sometimes they aren't quite able to yet... as much as we'd like.  LAST step, people!  LAST step!  haha.


Mine will be more urgent. If I can't have them add the points over the phone, it's possible I'll lose them. That's assuming the seller ever returns their docs.


----------



## MonaMN

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> SO lucky!  Ours showed in membership on 4/11.
> 
> I called twice on 4/12 (first person said it just happens when it happens in order - I said ok thanks and called back. The second person called MA and I was on hold with them checking in with me and then got hung up on by the system and they didn't call me back.
> 
> I called once on 4/13 - first person was a "it happens when it happens" kind of person and said "oh - hey it says you called yesterday?". Yes - but got hung up on before I got an answer. I didn't have time to try again that day.
> 
> Then I called three times today (4/15). The system hung up on me 30 mins and 5 mins into my first two attempts before reaching a human. The third time the person called MA who said they don't have the info they need quite yet to do it. Arg!
> 
> Mind you the 4 times I talked to a human I'm super nice - can't hurt to try. Though now that they've actually tried with MA I'll probably let it go for another day or two. We want to make a Grand Cal reservation - and yes, I know they are paused for reservations right now but hoping to have points to use for when they un-pause. Because you know with a week+ of pause... people are going to be ready to book! We are still several weeks away from the 7 month mark so there's hope - haha. But alas due to borrowing restrictions we need the new points - haha.
> 
> So long story short - just because a contract gets added to an account doesn't mean they are ready to add points and you're just in queue - sometimes they aren't quite able to yet... as much as we'd like.  LAST step, people!  LAST step!  haha.


We just got our login info... so we are waiting for that last step too!  So hard to be patient!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

MonaMN said:


> We just got our login info... so we are waiting for that last step too!  So hard to be patient!!


I'm pretty sure confetti guns go off when the points are loaded.  Sounds familiar from last time.  
Hope you get points soon - woo hoo!


----------



## dischris11

update:

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/23/21
Passed ROFR: 3/17/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/7/21
Closing docs returned: 4/8/21 including wire transfer (docs received on 4/9/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/13/21
Closing:4/15/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> I really hope so!  Any news from your title company??


I emailed the title company yesterday later afternoon and this morning they responded and said they haven’t received estoppel yet.. not sure why mine is taking so much longer than some on here..


----------



## Huxknits

Home: SSR
Broker: Fidelity Resales
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Figured I would add this in, confirmed this AM that Estoppel hasn’t been received by the title company yet.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

My closing documents were received. My settlement date is in May. Can anyone explain what that means? I don't really need the points anytime soon, so I'm going with the flow at this point.


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: Fidelity Resales
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/4/21
> Offer accepted: 3/4/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Figured I would add this in, confirmed this AM that Estoppel hasn’t been received by the title company yet.


Yikes!!  I wonder what is going on?!?!  We were ROFR buddies.  Do they know?


----------



## Lexxiefern

Huxknits said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: Fidelity Resales
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/4/21
> Offer accepted: 3/4/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Figured I would add this in, confirmed this AM that Estoppel hasn’t been received by the title company yet.



I‘m in the same boat as you. Made offer same day as you, Passed ROFR on 4/1 and nothing. I just emailed title company today asking about estoppel.
My last contract it took 16 days to receive closing docs, so I’m hoping any day now.....


----------



## Huxknits

Lexxiefern said:


> I‘m in the same boat as you. Made offer same day as you, Passed ROFR on 4/1 and nothing. I just emailed title company today asking about estoppel.
> My last contract it took 16 days to receive closing docs, so I’m hoping any day now.....


I was thinking we would see closing docs this week too. Maybe next week?!


----------



## Huxknits

Amyeliza said:


> Yikes!!  I wonder what is going on?!?!  We were ROFR buddies.  Do they know?


Not sure! It’s not outside of the expected range of when they would hear from Disney. The thing different is 2 days after passing ROFR we made an addendum to the contract, but they said it wouldn’t have to go back through ROFR or anything different. We got more points from last year (they canceled a trip) and we paid about half dues for those points.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

WOO HOO!!!  Points loaded today - SO Happy.  Hubby @JavaDuck will post our timeline later.  Could not have gone faster to the website to book our 2 bedroom stay at Grand Californian in December!  Just going to assume they will let us non-Californians in by then... .  Hoping you all get one step farther on your timelines soon!


----------



## Tkls16

kellylynn1253 said:


> *FINAL UPDATE:*
> Home: AKL
> Broker: dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co
> Offer made: 2/8/2021
> Offer accepted: 2/8/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 2/12/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/2021
> Closing docs received: 3/24/2021
> Closing docs returned: 3/27/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/30/2021
> Closing: 3/31/2021
> Deed recorded: 4/1/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/14/2021
> Points in account: 4/15/2021 (I called)
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 66 days
> 
> Let the vacations and memories begin!!


 
Were you already a member? We closed around the same date and hoping to book a November trip. 7 month window is quickly approaching


----------



## Amyeliza

Huxknits said:


> Not sure! It’s not outside of the expected range of when they would hear from Disney. The thing different is 2 days after passing ROFR we made an addendum to the contract, but they said it wouldn’t have to go back through ROFR or anything different. We got more points from last year (they canceled a trip) and we paid about half dues for those points.



I'd definately be willing to wait for extra points!  I'm sure it will be any day now!


----------



## JavaDuck

Final Update

home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: American Title
Offer made: 1/30/21
Offer accepted: 1/30/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 2/28/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received:3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/10/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/25/21
Closing: 3/26/21
Deed recorded: 3/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/11/21
Points in account: 4/16/21

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 76 days

@UrsulaWantsYourSoul and I already know another case of addonitis is in our future. We're already discussing when it will hit.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/22/21
Offer accepted: 3/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/21
Passed ROFR: 4/13/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/16/21
Closing docs returned: 4/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## jwmob91

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/9/2021
Offer accepted: 4/13/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

First contract. Hoping for a fast ROFR and closing. Let's see.


----------



## busymommaof3

busymommaof3 said:


> Received an email this morning (a Saturday) that the new membership number was added to my account


----------



## busymommaof3

Oops! Forgot the string:
Home: Copper Creek
Broker: http://www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/22/21
Offer accepted: 2/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/12/21
Closing docs received: 3/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/26/21
Seller returned closing docs: ?
Closing: 4/5/21
Deed recorded: 4/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership:  *4/17/21*
Points in account:


----------



## Divaofdisney

Just an FYI I am an nurse and work long stretches so this is why it has been next to impossible for me to get to the bank during the day. Before I started this stretch I had things ready to go but the sellers didn't get it in in time. I just wanted to explain the long delay. In any case I am almost at the end.


----------



## geneandamy

FINAL UPDATE!!!  Points are in our account as of this afternoon.  88 days from date offer was accepted.  This is  our first resale (bought direct at SSR first) so I don't know if the timeline is normal or not.  But, we're finished and I'm delighted!!!  YAY!!! 

UPDATE:  Getting so close that I can taste it!! Hoping that our points are loaded tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!!

Home Resort: Copper Creek
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/13/21
Offer accepted: 3/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/17/21
Passed ROFR:4/8/21
Estoppel Received:4/20/21
Closing docs received: 5/7/21
Closing docs returned:5/12/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/20/21
Deed recorded:5/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership:6/7/21
Points in account:6/9/21

88 days from offer accepted.


----------



## Amyeliza

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Sunnyore

geneandamy said:


> Home Resort: Copper Creek
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/13/21
> Offer accepted: 3/13/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/17/21
> Passed ROFR:4/8/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


I’m waiting for my estoppel and closing docs too similar to your timeline. Just entering 2 weeks now so haven’t bugged title company yet. The broker did say up to 3 weeks so we just gotta be patient right


----------



## Isles22

Home: SSR
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/13/21
Closing docs returned:4/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

busymommaof3 said:


> Oops! Forgot the string:
> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: http://www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/22/21
> Offer accepted: 2/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/12/21
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/26/21
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 4/5/21
> Deed recorded: 4/6/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:  *4/17/21*
> Points in account:


54 DAYS! 
That's remarkable 
I'm now waiting for closing docs. to be resubmitted, as there was an error in the originals I received on Friday-4/16.....


----------



## ella18nm

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/12/21
Offer accepted: 2/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
Estoppel Received: 4/2/21
Closing docs received: 4/2/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/6/21
Closing: 4/7/21
Deed recorded: 4/9/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

the longest wait besides the estoppel which was a full month, is this one to create my membership! I can't wait


----------



## tripgoerNS

ella18nm said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/12/21
> Offer accepted: 2/13/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
> Estoppel Received: 4/2/21
> Closing docs received: 4/2/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/6/21
> Closing: 4/7/21
> Deed recorded: 4/9/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> the longest wait besides the estoppel which was a full month, is this one to create my membership! I can't wait


I am one day ahead of you on April 8 and not so patiently waiting.......

I saw someone with April 6 get their contract added on the 17th so Im hopeful this is the week for us!!


----------



## carseatguru

carseatguru said:


> Home: Polynesian
> Broker: www.*************.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/17/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/18/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
> Closing docs received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Seller returned closing docs: 3/29/21
> Closing: 4/2/21
> Deed recorded: 4/2/21
> Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/16/21
> Points in account: 4/19/21
> 
> Total time: 61 days



Final update!


----------



## jbreen2010

FINAL UPDATE!!! WAHOOOOO!!!

Home: AUL
Broker: http://www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
Offer made: 2/19/21
Offer accepted: 2/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR:  3/12/21
Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
Closing docs received: 3/26/21
Closing docs returned: 3/30/21
Sellers closing docs returned:  4/5/21 
Closing: 4/5/21
Deed recorded: 4/7/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/18/21
Points in account: 4/19/21


59 days from verbal offer to points in my account.
LOVED working with this title company and overall very satisfied with the process!!





jbreen2010 said:


> Few updates on our process:
> 
> Home: AUL
> Broker: http://www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Timeshare Title, Inc.
> Offer made: 2/19/21
> Offer accepted: 2/19/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR:  3/12/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs received: 3/26/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/30/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:  4/5/21
> Closing: 4/5/21
> Deed recorded: 4/7/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> 
> I would actually really like to say how thrilled I am with Timeshare Title, Inc.  They have an online status check that has been updated extremely regularly throughout the whole process and tells you status of Estoppel, closing paperwork received, sent, when deed recorded with the county, and when they sent paperwork to DVC about the transfer.  So far, EXTREMELY impressed.


----------



## LaneOT

FINAL UPDATE:
Home: SSR
Broker: WWW.Dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: Jeffrey Sweet
Offer made: 1/24/2021
Offer accepted: 1/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/18/2021
Closing docs received: 3/1/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/9/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/8/2021
Closing: 3/16/2021
Deed recorded: 3/17/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 4/2/2021
Points in account: 4/3/2021

Thanks all for your encouragement!!!!


----------



## Sandisw

Hi all.  I have had to delete quite a few posts recently because links for brokers were not posted,

Please be sure what you post is the actual link.  Since this thread has people including brokers in each post, it helps new people when everyone is using them, even if they know it will show up.

Thank you!


----------



## geneandamy

Sunnyore said:


> I’m waiting for my estoppel and closing docs too similar to your timeline. Just entering 2 weeks now so haven’t bugged title company yet. The broker did say up to 3 weeks so we just gotta be patient right


Every morning I get up thinking Today's the day!!  and nothing. .....good things come to those that wait..right?!


----------



## E2ME2

geneandamy said:


> Every morning I get up thinking Today's the day!!  and nothing. .....good things come to those that wait..right?!


Hang in there - buying DVC resale is not for the faint of heart!
I've just added AKL to my signature images, but have not gotten completely through the process yet.  
I'm sitting at Day#50 from date of offer, and I just signed the closing documents this afternoon.  I had received docs. on Friday that had to be corrected, and the corrected version came today. (long story there with the title company that I will share when the deed is done). _pun intended_


----------



## busymommaof3

Nice surprise! Just checked this afternoon and my points loaded to the account!



busymommaof3 said:


> Home: Copper Creek
> Broker: http://www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 2/22/21
> Offer accepted: 2/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/12/21
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/26/21
> Seller returned closing docs: ?
> Closing: 4/5/21
> Deed recorded: 4/6/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:  4/17/21
> Points in account:  *4/19/21*


----------



## MonaMN

Final update:

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/28/21
Offer accepted: 1/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 2/28/21
Estoppel Received: By 3/18 (not sure of exact date)
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Closing: 3/31/21
Deed recorded: 4/1/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/15/21
Points in account: 4/19/21

Total: 81 days from offer to points


----------



## Sunnyore

geneandamy said:


> Every morning I get up thinking Today's the day!!  and nothing. .....good things come to those that wait..right?!


So.. I read somewhere on here when people complain about their wait time in the forum, it somehow sends positive vibes out and the magical email will arrive. So sure enough, my closing docs arrived this morning


----------



## busymommaof3

E2ME2 said:


> 54 DAYS!
> That's remarkable
> I'm now waiting for closing docs. to be resubmitted, as there was an error in the originals I received on Friday-4/16.....


This one was for sure faster than the last contract, maybe a good sign for everyone pending! Hope yours speeds along without anymore bumps


----------



## justadreamaway77

UPDATE

Home: SSR
Broker: https://*******.com/
Title Company: TRCS, inc
Offer made: 1/22/2021
Offer accepted: 1/23/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/2/2021
Closing docs received: 3/8/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/9/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 3/25/2021 (my agent had to contact seller who hadn't opened the email because she thought it was Disney trying to get her to buy DVC again???!!!)
Closing: ????? (Was never told)
Deed recorded: 3/26/2021
Contract Showing: 4/12/2021
Points in account: 4/19/2021

87 Days total......definitely not even close to my other contracts and one of those contracts was purchased in April 2020 during the shut down!!!!


----------



## Lexxiefern

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: 4/16/21 (only found out cuz I emailed. Who knows when they actually received it)
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Membership created & contract showing: 
Points in account: 
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 

This one is taking so much longer than my last resale (only 6 weeks later). I emailed last week to see if they had received estoppel yet and they responded they have and I should get my closing docs end of next week (Which should be end of this week now) Why the delay??? I’m currently at 47 days. I had closing docs by day 35 last time. Was really hoping to use some points for end of may. Looks like that’s completely out. I booked a cash ressie  as a backup at least. 

Thanks for letting me vent! I know you understand!


----------



## Divaofdisney

*Confirmed with title company this morning-

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: *unclear as to when
Closing docs received: 3/23/21
Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/2/21
Closing: 4/21/21
Deed recorded:
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:

Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Element_of_Fun said:


> Home: CCV
> Broker:
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/22/21
> Offer accepted: 2/23/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/26/21
> Closing docs received: 4/5/21 at close of business
> Change requested to closing docs: 4/6/21
> New closing docs received: 4/7/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/7/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: I reached out on 4/9 and learned that the sellers have completed the DocuSign paperwork, but still have the notarized ones to send in.
> Closing: ???



Thanks everyone for providing me an escape (to see how others are faring) and place to vent.  I cannot even believe how long it took the sellers to return their closing documents and, yes, I'll admit to being a squeaky wheel.  I left the title company alone last week because she told me it would for sure close last week.  Fast forward to this week, and no, that did not happen!!  Seller has _finally _returned their closing documents . .  . yesterday!  They are _not _international.  That took almost 2 weeks!!!!  Why?????!!!!  <<rant over>>


----------



## hhisc16

hhisc16 said:


> ROFR on 3/16
> Estoppel on 3/24 (according to broker and title company)
> 4 weeks since ROFR and 3 weeks since Estoppel
> I would be okay if they would have let me know what was going on, but it seems strange they all of a sudden are in a hurry after one phone call?


Home: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/20/21
Offer accepted: 2/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
Closing docs received: 4/20/21 (title company/broker blamed each other for sending late)
Closing docs returned: 4/20/21 (wired funds)
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:

Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

busymommaof3 said:


> Nice surprise! Just checked this afternoon and my points loaded to the account!


Congrats -  56 Days is definitely on the Fast Track!


----------



## badeacon

hhisc16 said:


> Home: HHI
> Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 2/20/21
> Offer accepted: 2/20/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs received: 4/20/21 (title company/broker blamed each other for sending late)
> Closing docs returned: 4/20/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created and contract showing:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total time from offer to points in account:


That is really surprising the delay in receiving documents from those  ,broker and title company. Wonder if it was because of being HHI in SC and not Fl?


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

Element_of_Fun said:


> Thanks everyone for providing me an escape (to see how others are faring) and place to vent.  I cannot even believe how long it took the sellers to return their closing documents and, yes, I'll admit to being a squeaky wheel.  I left the title company alone last week because she told me it would for sure close last week.  Fast forward to this week, and no, that did not happen!!  Seller has _finally _returned their closing documents . .  . yesterday!  They are _not _international.  That took almost 2 weeks!!!!  Why?????!!!!  <<rant over>>


I'm in the same boat! It's so frustrating. Our sellers apparently sent their documents on 4/14, but the company hasn't received them yet. I thought ROFR was the worst part. At least the deeds seem to be processed very quickly!


----------



## Amyeliza

justadreamaway77 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> 
> 87 Days total......definitely not even close to my other contracts and one of those contracts was purchased in April 2020 during the shut down!!!!



Did things go quicker or slower during the shutdown?


----------



## hhisc16

badeacon said:


> That is really surprising the delay in receiving documents from those  ,broker and title company. Wonder if it was because of being HHI in SC and not Fl?


I would be interested to hear that as well.
Both companies blamed each other for not having the closing documents to me weeks earlier?
I have called once a week after ROFR to check the progress.


----------



## tripgoerNS

SO CLOSE!!! Email came through this evening. No points yet. Ill check tomorrow. 

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/31/20
Offer accepted: 1/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: 3/17/21
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Closing: 4/7/21
Deed recorded: 4/8/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/20/2021 (New Member)
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## MinnieSueB

Amyeliza said:


> Did things go quicker or slower during the shutdown?
> Can you say:  AT.A.SNAILS.PACE!


----------



## Chris_Jarrett

Updated with closing:

Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: **********
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/11/21
Offer accepted: 3/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/13/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/5/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21 (wire received on 4/8/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/15/21
Closing: 4/20/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

tripgoerNS said:


> SO CLOSE!!! Email came through this evening. No points yet. Ill check tomorrow.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 12/31/20
> Offer accepted: 1/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/17/21
> Closing docs received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Closing: 4/7/21
> Deed recorded: 4/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/20/2021 (New Member)
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


Ours did too for Aulani! Now just waiting on points for it.


----------



## Amyeliza

tripgoerNS said:


> SO CLOSE!!! Email came through this evening. No points yet. Ill check tomorrow.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 12/31/20
> Offer accepted: 1/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/17/21
> Closing docs received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Closing: 4/7/21
> Deed recorded: 4/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/20/2021 (New Member)
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


This gives me hope that mine is coming soon!!!


----------



## ella18nm

tripgoerNS said:


> SO CLOSE!!! Email came through this evening. No points yet. Ill check tomorrow.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 12/31/20
> Offer accepted: 1/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/17/21
> Closing docs received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Closing: 4/7/21
> Deed recorded: 4/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/20/2021 (New Member)
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



Yes!! I Hope I am today or tomorrow!


----------



## bks9581

FINAL UPDATE

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/2/21
Offer accepted: 2/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/5/21
Passed ROFR: 3/5/21
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/16/21
Closing docs returned: 3/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/16/21 (Notarized received on 4/5)
Wire sent: 3/17/21
Closing: 4/6/21
Deed recorded: 4/7/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/19 (current member)
Points in account: 4/21

Days between offer and points available: 78


----------



## timff18

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Closing docs received:  4/12/21
Closing docs returned: 4/21/21
Seller returned closing docs: in transit (international seller)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## BillBrasky

Home: VGF
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
Estoppel Received: 4/13/21
Closing docs received: 4/13/21
Closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Closing: 4/20/21
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

And


Home: CCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/24/21
Offer accepted: 2/25/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
Estoppel Received: 4/15/21
Closing docs received: 4/15/21
Closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

AND

Home: SSR
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/28/21
Offer accepted: 3/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: 4/19/21
Closing docs received: 4/19/21
Closing docs returned: 4/20/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

tripgoerNS said:


> SO CLOSE!!! Email came through this evening. No points yet. Ill check tomorrow.
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 12/31/20
> Offer accepted: 1/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/17/21
> Closing docs received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Closing: 4/7/21
> Deed recorded: 4/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/20/2021 (New Member)
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



I just can’t fathom a month between offer accepted and sent TO ROFR. That’s just wild.


----------



## TXN4Disney

Final Update:
Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/31/2021
Offer accepted: 1/31/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/04/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/1/2021
Closing docs received: 03/29/2021
Closing docs returned: 04/01/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 03/31/2021
Closing: 04/06/2021
Deed recorded: 04/08/2021
Contract Showing: 04/20/2021
Points in account: 04/21/2021 (I called to book a trip & they were able to load points)

80 Days from offer to points!

Our first trip is Fourth of July Weekend and we are so excited!


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/2/21
Offer accepted: 3/3/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/4/21
Passed ROFR: 4/25/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/1/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/14/21
Closing: 4/21/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Reading through all the closing time updates over the past 10 pages..it stuns me how long it takes Disney to have the contract show up after the deed is recorded.

Is there some process or procedure that has it being a 8-14 day wait?  I pretty certain the title companies overnight the recorded deed to Disney to complete transfer so there is maybe one or two days with that.  What about the other 6-12 days, and another 3-4 days for points to show up?


----------



## Sandisw

Letsoflyakite said:


> Reading through all the closing time updates over the past 10 pages..it stuns me how long it takes Disney to have the contract show up after the deed is recorded.
> 
> Is there some process or procedure that has it being a 8-14 day wait?  I pretty certain the title companies overnight the recorded deed to Disney to complete transfer so there is maybe one or two days with that.  What about the other 6-12 days, and another 3-4 days for points to show up?



They are still working with a reduced staff. At one point, it was taking 5 weeks when they had 2 CMs only who did the work.

More have been called back, but it still is a lot of work for the few who are doing the work.


----------



## Tkls16

Final Update
Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title Co
Offer made: 2/12/21
Offer accepted: 2/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
Closing docs received: 3/25/21
Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 3/31/21
Closing: 4/1/21
Deed recorded: 4/2/21
Contract Showing on Membership:4/16/21
Points in account:4/19/21
66 days from offer to points in account as a new member


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

shicken74 said:


> I was going Crazy waiting for this process...Fortunately I found this great thread and you all have given me hope...The day after I read through about 400 of these pages, we made it through ROFR! Now at least I have an idea of the timeframes. Thank you!
> 
> Home: PVB
> 
> Broker: DVCResale Market- Agent: Andy Berry
> 
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title, LLC
> 
> Offer made: 3/18/21
> 
> Offer accepted: 3/18/21
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 3/24/21
> 
> Passed ROFR: 4/20/21
> 
> Estoppel Received: ?/?/21…IDK when
> 
> Closing docs received: ?/?/21
> 
> Closing docs returned: ?/?/21
> 
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?/?/21
> 
> Closing: ?/?/21
> 
> Deed recorded: ?/?/21
> 
> Membership created and contract showing: ?/?/21
> 
> Points in account: ?/?/21
> 
> 
> 
> Total time from offer to points in account: still waiting…



@Andy Berry is awesome!!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Tkls16 said:


> Final Update
> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co
> Offer made: 2/12/21
> Offer accepted: 2/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/31/21
> Closing: 4/1/21
> Deed recorded: 4/2/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:4/16/21
> Points in account:4/19/21
> 66 days from offer to points in account as a new member



Congrats - and So Fast!  Welcome Home!


----------



## shicken74

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> @Andy Berry is awesome!!!


Yes He Is!


----------



## 808blessing

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/5/21
Offer accepted: 4/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/6/21
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> @Andy Berry is awesome!!!



He is my broker too!!


----------



## hhisc16

Tkls16 said:


> Final Update
> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co
> Offer made: 2/12/21
> Offer accepted: 2/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/31/21
> Closing: 4/1/21
> Deed recorded: 4/2/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:4/16/21
> Points in account:4/19/21
> 66 days from offer to points in account as a new member


I am watching your information since I am using the same broker and title company, plus I started the offer process on 2/20/21.
I appear to be a few weeks behind you due to the closing documents issue lateness.


----------



## justadreamaway77

Amyeliza said:


> Did things go quicker or slower during the shutdown?


quicker


----------



## 808blessing

For my winter purchase, Dec 7 to ROFR, waived by Dec 17. Closing docs received by Jan 4. Even with Christmas and New Years delay,  it was faster. My present self looking wistfully at past self.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Andy Berry is the man!


----------



## geneandamy

Sunnyore said:


> So.. I read somewhere on here when people complain about their wait time in the forum, it somehow sends positive vibes out and the magical email will arrive. So sure enough, my closing docs arrived this morning


Awesome!!  Nothing here yet.  Maybe more complaining needed??  lol  JK


----------



## 808blessing

Submitted “lucky” complaint on 4/22


----------



## ClareyLou101

ClareyLou101 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> 
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/20/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/11/21
> 
> Closing docs received: 3/26/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/26/21
> Seller returned closing docs: 4/7/2021
> Closing: 4/8/2021
> Deed recorded: 4/9/2021
> New Membership created: 4/22/2021
> Points in account: 4/23/2021
> 
> This is our first contract and I can't wait to return to Florida. Hoping for August 2021



My new membership details came through today  Just waiting for my lovely points to show so I can get booking


----------



## RedFive

*Update*

2 weeks after supposed closing date. Last week, seller said they would be sending back the documents this week after getting docs completed this week. 1 years worth of points expiring May 31. Waiting on confirmation that the documents have actually been sent.

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: Pending - Int'l seller
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 90 days and counting


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Home: VGF
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/9/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/30/21
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/1/21
Closing docs returned: 4/1/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/21(mailed)
Closing: 4/15/21
Deed recorded: 4/16/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days between offer and deed recorded: 38 days

Still waiting on membership and points, but the previous steps have been faster than I expected (although the waiting was still hard). How much longer does it usually take for a new member to get a membership account and points?


----------



## GBBT7636

My contract seems to be moving on a very quick pace based on what I've seen posted here:

Home: BLT
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: ???
Offer made: 3/19/21
Offer accepted: 3/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/21
Passed ROFR: 4/15/21
Estoppel Received: ???
Closing docs received: 4/16/21
Closing docs returned: 4/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ???
Closing: 4/22/21
Deed recorded: TBD
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD


----------



## CP3uhoh

is anyone else now entering week 4 (tomorrow) since passing ROFR with no estoppel yet?


----------



## Bjaiken77

Just reaching out to the community to get their thoughts.  Closing documents went out last Monday (04/12) on a contract I bought.  Magic Vacation Title is handling the transaction, and they ask that you respond to the email saying you received the closing forms.  I did that.  I also drove to the bank, secured a cashiers check, and mailed everything back in 04/14.  I received a confirmation from *** on 04/15 saying everything has been received.

I don’t want to sound like an old man screaming “get off my lawn,” but I find it disrespectful that the seller hasn’t contact *** yet.  I mean, it’s 04/22 and everything is ready to close.  I understand hardships, but we live in a cell phone world.  It takes 2 seconds to respond and say, “I’m going through something and it may take me a few extra days.”  But to not respond or return documents for over 10 days (*** gives overnight FedEx shipping labels) is disrespectful in my opinion.  In a resale transaction, the seller usually is going to want their money ASAP, and the buyer wants their points.  This guy isn’t DVC with a ton of contracts.  He’s got one.  I feel like he shouldn’t be selling if he’s not prepared to respond via email or return documents timely (ie just kind of ghost for over 10 days).  There is no default until May 11, but he knows he’s got a buyer in the other end.

I contacted *** and DVC Resale.  I’m just curious if you think my expectations are out of line.  I’m sure it’ll work out in the end, however, it’s annoying for their to be zero correspondence when it’s asked of you by the title company and there is a buyer waiting.

edit: I guess I can’t write ***, but it’s MagicVacationTitle.


----------



## Huxknits

CP3uhoh said:


> is anyone else now entering week 4 (tomorrow) since passing ROFR with no estoppel yet?


It will be 4 weeks on Monday for me since passing ROFR and no estoppel.. I emailed last week and as of Friday they didn’t have it yet.


----------



## Bjaiken77

Mine came back between the 3 and 4 week mark.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Since my parents are handling this and I am just on the contract with them I do not have all the details to do this properly, but Feb 24th we sent in our offer and now today April/22nd we finally have points in our account!!
Yeah we are done!

I am still waiting on AKV contract which we started on Feb 14th.


----------



## GreyTami

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made:  3/17/2021
Offer accepted:  3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR:  3/27/2021
Passed ROFR:   4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## GreyTami

RedFive said:


> *Update*
> 
> 2 weeks after supposed closing date. Last week, seller said they would be sending back the documents this week after getting docs completed this week. 1 years worth of points expiring May 31. Waiting on confirmation that the documents have actually been sent.
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: Pending - Int'l seller
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 90 days and counting


We all need to pour one out for you when this is done!


----------



## hilltopper152

hilltopper152 said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/7/21
> Offer accepted: 2/8/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/26/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
> Closing: 3/31/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/15/21
> Points in account:


 Updated Above- a few days from points showing in account hopefully.


----------



## MinnieSueB

justadreamaway77 said:


> quicker


It took us forever because only 2 people working at DVD -- took almost 4 months.


----------



## ella18nm

CP3uhoh said:


> is anyone else now entering week 4 (tomorrow) since passing ROFR with no estoppel yet?


Mine took 4 full weeks exactly. Longest wait for sure!


----------



## RedFive

GreyTami said:


> We all need to pour one out for you when this is done!


lol, definitely frustrating, but also first world problems. The fun part, assuming we somehow close in the next week or two, is getting the points early enough that I might be able to piece together a last second trip with random 1br's or whatever is left


----------



## MinnieSueB

Almost there!!!

Home: VGF
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
Offer made: 03/10/21
Offer accepted: 03/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 03/11/21
Passed ROFR: 04/01/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received:  04/05/21
Closing docs returned:  04/05/21
Sellers closing docs returned:  04/20/21
Closing:  04/22/21
Deed recorded:  04/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:  Already a member
Points in account:


----------



## CP3uhoh

ella18nm said:


> Mine took 4 full weeks exactly. Longest wait for sure!


just got word they have received it and we will get closing docs next week. This was the longest wait on this portion we've had but there has been A LOT of transactions for them to keep up with at DVC.


----------



## Huxknits

CP3uhoh said:


> just got word they have received it and we will get closing docs next week. This was the longest wait on this portion we've had but there has been A LOT of transactions for them to keep up with at DVC.


Glad you got yours! I’ve been waiting on estoppel since passing ROFR on 3/29, which makes this part even more painful and confusing for me- how are some getting closing docs as soon as the next day or within a week or ROFR and some are waiting 4 weeks ? Or more? Do they use the same dartboard to choose contracts for estoppel as they do for taking ROFR contracts


----------



## E2ME2

UPDATE:
Home: AKV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 02/28/21
Offer accepted: 03/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/21
Passed ROFR: 04/06/21
Closing docs received: 04/16/21 (*error found, resent 4/19)
Closing docs returned: 04/19/21
Seller returned closing docs: 04/22/21   (53 Days to this point)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:    (Existing Member)
Points in account:


----------



## jlmarr

We passed ROFR on 4/5 and were advised that the contract closed on 4/19.  What is estoppel?


----------



## GreyTami

RedFive said:


> lol, definitely frustrating, but also first world problems. The fun part, assuming we somehow close in the next week or two, is getting the points early enough that I might be able to piece together a last second trip with random 1br's or whatever is left


We were able to do that for Memorial Day weekend on our first contract that loaded points at the beginning of this month, crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## starfrenzy

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/24/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/24/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/20/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## DisneyMom_3

MinnieSueB said:


> Almost there!!!
> 
> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy)
> Offer made: 03/10/21
> Offer accepted: 03/11/21
> Sent to ROFR: 03/11/21
> Passed ROFR: 04/01/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:  04/05/21
> Closing docs returned:  04/05/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:  04/20/21
> Closing:  04/22/21
> Deed recorded:  04/22/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:  Already a member
> Points in account:


So excited for you neighbor! Hopefully we will both be scheduling a trip with our new points soon!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Huxknits said:


> Glad you got yours! I’ve been waiting on estoppel since passing ROFR on 3/29, which makes this part even more painful and confusing for me- how are some getting closing docs as soon as the next day or within a week or ROFR and some are waiting 4 weeks ? Or more? Do they use the same dartboard to choose contracts for estoppel as they do for taking ROFR contracts


I think they might!  My contract passed ROFR on 3/30 and I received the closing docs on 4/1. At first I thought it might be an April Fool’s Day joke, because I thought it usually took a lot longer than that! Hope you get yours soon!!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Almost there!! 

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: *unclear as to when
Closing docs received: 3/23/21
Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/2/21
Closing: 4/21/21
Deed recorded: 4/23/21
Membership created and contract showing:
Points in account:

Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## DisneyMom_3

jlmarr said:


> We passed ROFR on 4/5 and were advised that the contract closed on 4/19.  What is estoppel?


Estoppel happens after ROFR and before closing. It is when Disney reviews the membership and checks to see if there are any outstanding debts against the contract, if the points match, if there are any reservations pending, if there are any dues owed, that the seller has the right to sell the property, etc.


----------



## Huxknits

DisneyMom_3 said:


> I think they might!  My contract passed ROFR on 3/30 and I received the closing docs on 4/1. At first I thought it might be an April Fool’s Day joke, because I thought it usually took a lot longer than that! Hope you get yours soon!!


Isn’t that amazing! Glad you got yours so quickly and hope mine comes soon. Luckily I’m not feeling a time crunch yet, but it would be nice to know it’s done and the deed is officially ours!


----------



## jlmarr

Milestones I know about...

Home: AKV
Broker: ********** aka ***** 
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/13/21
Offer accepted: 3/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/16/21
Passed ROFR: 4/5/21
Title company gets my cashiers check: 4/12/21
Closed: 4/19/21
Deed recorded: 4/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/4/21 (52 days)
Points in account: _(Estimating 5/4/21)_

Total time from offer to points in account: _(Estimated 52 days)_


----------



## tripgoerNS

FINAL UPDATE

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 12/31/20
Offer accepted: 1/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/3/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: 3/17/21
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned: 3/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Closing: 4/7/21
Deed recorded: 4/8/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/20/2021 (New Member)
Points in account: 4/21/2021
Yes I called to have them load the points, only waited 30min on hold and she booked my first reservation on the phone  

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 111 Days

I now know how important it is to stay on top of the broker at the beginning. Once we got that all sorted (bad emails, zero communication), things went smoothly and the Title Company was great.


----------



## MagicKreator

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/6/21
Offer accepted: 3/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: 4/16/21 (likely before then, but just made aware of it when I asked)
Closing docs received:4/20/21
Closing docs returned: 4/21/21; wire sent
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/21/21
Closing: 4/23/21
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

First update on this board for me. I’ve been watching everyone else’s progress here since passing ROFR. We’re very excited that we closed today and will be surprising our kids with the news tonight! We ordered a plaque and will follow up the gift with BLTs for dinner in honor of our new “home” and Mickey bars for dessert (yes, I know the grocery store ones just aren’t the same, but my kids won’t care ). Yay!

Now to (impatiently) wait for my deed to record (I expect Monday) and my account to be created.


----------



## Amyeliza

I'm almost there...my deed was recorded on 4/15.  I wish they would hurry up and create my account.  I'm soooooo tired of waiting.  I want to be OFFICIAL!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Amyeliza said:


> I'm almost there...my deed was recorded on 4/15.  I wish they would hurry up and create my account.  I'm soooooo tired of waiting.  I want to be OFFICIAL!


I hear ya! I closed on the 15th and my deed was recorded on the 16th. I’m trying to be patient and I know this contract has gone quickly, but I started trying to buy in January and it took a few attempts to get one through ROFR so it seems so much longer! I just want to be an OFFICIAL DVC MEMBER too!


----------



## Sunnyore

Bjaiken77 said:


> Just reaching out to the community to get their thoughts.  Closing documents went out last Monday (04/12) on a contract I bought.  Magic Vacation Title is handling the transaction, and they ask that you respond to the email saying you received the closing forms.  I did that.  I also drove to the bank, secured a cashiers check, and mailed everything back in 04/14.  I received a confirmation from *** on 04/15 saying everything has been received.
> 
> I don’t want to sound like an old man screaming “get off my lawn,” but I find it disrespectful that the seller hasn’t contact *** yet.  I mean, it’s 04/22 and everything is ready to close.  I understand hardships, but we live in a cell phone world.  It takes 2 seconds to respond and say, “I’m going through something and it may take me a few extra days.”  But to not respond or return documents for over 10 days (*** gives overnight FedEx shipping labels) is disrespectful in my opinion.  In a resale transaction, the seller usually is going to want their money ASAP, and the buyer wants their points.  This guy isn’t DVC with a ton of contracts.  He’s got one.  I feel like he shouldn’t be selling if he’s not prepared to respond via email or return documents timely (ie just kind of ghost for over 10 days).  There is no default until May 11, but he knows he’s got a buyer in the other end.
> 
> I contacted *** and DVC Resale.  I’m just curious if you think my expectations are out of line.  I’m sure it’ll work out in the end, however, it’s annoying for their to be zero correspondence when it’s asked of you by the title company and there is a buyer waiting.
> 
> edit: I guess I can’t write ***, but it’s MagicVacationTitle.



I don't mean to be a downer but the biggest downside of resale is all the wait time involved in every step. 10 days isn't a long wait yet. Seen some where people are waiting all the way until the set closing deadline. I remember reading how a seller said she didn't mean to be a jerk but her job and life made it difficult to get to a notary so it took her a while to send her closing docs back. As long as the seller doesn't back out on the sale, try to focus on the end results of you getting your points eventually and that you saved tons buying resale. But ya, waiting sucks and that's why I loved my direct sales experience so much more but couldn't justify paying direct prices for 2042 resorts.


----------



## ella18nm

ella18nm said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/12/21
> Offer accepted: 2/13/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
> Estoppel Received: 4/2/21
> Closing docs received: 4/2/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/6/21
> Closing: 4/7/21
> Deed recorded: 4/9/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> the longest wait besides the estoppel which was a full month, is this one to create my membership! I can't wait


UPDATE 
Home Resort: BCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/12/21
Offer accepted: 2/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
Estoppel Received: 4/2/21
Closing docs received: 4/2/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/6/21
Closing: 4/7/21
Deed recorded: 4/9/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/23/21 (New member)
Points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

MagicKreator said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/6/21
> Offer accepted: 3/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 4/16/21 (likely before then, but just made aware of it when I asked)
> Closing docs received:4/20/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/21/21; wire sent
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/21/21
> Closing: 4/23/21
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:
> 
> First update on this board for me. I’ve been watching everyone else’s progress here since passing ROFR. We’re very excited that we closed today and will be surprising our kids with the news tonight! We ordered a plaque and will follow up the gift with BLTs for dinner in honor of our new “home” and Mickey bars for dessert (yes, I know the grocery store ones just aren’t the same, but my kids won’t care ). Yay!
> 
> Now to (impatiently) wait for my deed to record (I expect Monday) and my account to be created.


That's so cute.  I hope the kids enjoyed their surprise!


----------



## iannovich

Bjaiken77 said:


> I contacted *** and DVC Resale.  I’m just curious if you think my expectations are out of line.  I’m sure it’ll work out in the end, however, it’s annoying for their to be zero correspondence when it’s asked of you by the title company and there is a buyer waiting.



3 weeks after I returned my docs and wired the funds I contacted them (same title company) and they realized that the seller hadn't returned their docs.  I shouldn't have waited so long.  You did the right thing contacting them.  Who knows how long it would have taken if I hadn't finally decided to poke them (and threatened to walk if the contract didn't actually close on the scheduled closing date, which was only 7 days away)...  it still took an additional 5 days to close, and then they didn't actually send the deed to the County when they said they did.  I had to poke them one more time.  I won't use them again if I have any choice.   

But it's all done now.  Just waiting for the membership and points!


----------



## ClareyLou101

ClareyLou101 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> 
> Offer made: 2/17/21
> Offer accepted: 2/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/20/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/11/21
> 
> Closing docs received: 3/26/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/26/21
> Seller returned closing docs: 4/7/2021
> Closing: 4/8/2021
> Deed recorded: 4/9/2021
> New Membership created: 4/22/2021
> Points in account: 4/23/2021
> 
> total time from offer made to points received = 65 days



* Final update- points were in my account last night and I’ve booked for August. Whoop .


----------



## Jaydee51

Tkls16 said:


> Final Update
> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title Co
> Offer made: 2/12/21
> Offer accepted: 2/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
> Closing docs received: 3/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 3/31/21
> Closing: 4/1/21
> Deed recorded: 4/2/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:4/16/21
> Points in account:4/19/21
> 66 days from offer to points in account as a new member


Congrats! my VGF deed was recorded same  day as your Poly -  "Deed recorded: 4/2/21" and nothing on disneys end yet, hopefully i will hear something soon.  
Welcome Home!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

ClareyLou101 said:


> * Final update- points were in my account last night and I’ve booked for August. Whoop .


  So exciting!!
My deed was recorded a week after yours. Hopefully, my membership and points will be next week then!


----------



## tgarre06

Amyeliza said:


> That's so cute.  I hope the kids enjoyed their surprise!


What a cute idea! I might steal this idea when we officially get our membership for the BLT contract we just closed on!


----------



## MagicKreator

Amyeliza said:


> That's so cute.  I hope the kids enjoyed their surprise!


They loved it! It was a fun night and they’re so excited to talk about all the trips we’ll take in years to come! Wish he had bought sooner!


----------



## Amyeliza

Based on the trends, I am at Day 10 after my deed has been recorded and should receive a membership email this upcoming week.   I'm going to give a lucky *complaint* on this page so that hopefully that speeds up the process!  I've learned that the resale process isn't good for my high anxiety personaity.


----------



## larry47591

I keep telling myself any day now.  Our deed was recorded on the 9th.  Longest wait we have had for it to show in our account.


----------



## AliceIn

Amyeliza said:


> Based on the trends, I am at Day 10 after my deed has been recorded and should receive a membership email this upcoming week.   I'm going to give a lucky *complaint* on this page so that hopefully that speeds up the process!  I've learned that the resale process isn't good for my high anxiety personaity.



Me, too!   I hope we hear on Monday!


----------



## ValW

Final Update:

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/30/2021
Offer accepted: 1/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/2/2021 
Passed ROFR: 2/26/2021
Closing docs received: 3/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/15/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 4/2/2021
Closing:  4/7/2021
Deed recorded:  4/9/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/22/2021
Points in account:  4/24/2021

84 days Total... *International Seller (Turkey) - anticipated a longer timeline.

2 more to go.....


----------



## Amyeliza

larry47591 said:


> I keep telling myself any day now.  Our deed was recorded on the 9th.  Longest wait we have had for it to show in our account.


OMG The 9th??


----------



## larry47591

Amyeliza said:


> OMG The 9th??


Yeah but they didn’t let me know it closed till the 14th so not sure when it was sent to Disney


----------



## Letsoflyakite

My deed was recorded on the 12th of April and still waiting for contract to show up on the website.  12 days and counting.  Hopefully Monday will be the day.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: 4/19/21
Closing docs received: 4/23/21
Closing docs returned: 4/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

I am now waiting on an international seller.  I was warned it maybe a month or 2 before we close since the sellers need to get documents notarized.


----------



## Amyeliza

larry47591 said:


> Yeah but they didn’t let me know it closed till the 14th so not sure when it was sent to Disney


If you are curious of the exact daate, you can check the records date by typing your first and last name in here.


----------



## larry47591

Amyeliza said:


> If you are curious of the exact daate, you can check the records date by typing your first and last name in here.


Ours is HHI but it was recorded on the 9th.


----------



## tgarre06

Amyeliza said:


> If you are curious of the exact daate, you can check the records date by typing your first and last name in here.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Amyeliza said:


> Based on the trends, I am at Day 10 after my deed has been recorded and should receive a membership email this upcoming week.   I'm going to give a lucky *complaint* on this page so that hopefully that speeds up the process!  I've learned that the resale process isn't good for my high anxiety personaity.


Resales DEFINITELY take a lot of patience!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 3/8/21
> Offer accepted: 3/8/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
> Estoppel Received: 4/19/21
> Closing docs received: 4/23/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/23/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> I am now waiting on an international seller.  I was warned it maybe a month or 2 before we close since the sellers need to get documents notarized.


You are still making really good progress with international seller; however, I did find working with Fidelity & First American to be slower than others.  I've been extremely pleased with Mason Title this time - very quick & responsive.


----------



## larry47591

Just got the email it was added to our membership.  One update to go.  Again this was a delayed closing. 

Home: HHI
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 12/6/2021
Offer accepted: 12/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/8/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2021
Closing docs received: 4/7/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/7/2021(wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/2021
Closing:4/8/2021
Deed recorded: 4/9/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/25/22021 (already a member)
Points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

larry47591 said:


> Just got the email it was added to our membership.  One update to go.  Again this was a delayed closing.
> 
> Home: HHI
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Hayes Title
> Offer made: 12/6/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/7/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 12/8/2021
> Passed ROFR: 12/17/2021
> Closing docs received: 4/7/2021
> Closing docs returned: 4/7/2021(wire transfer)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/2021
> Closing:4/8/2021
> Deed recorded: 4/9/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/25/22021 (already a member)
> Points in account:



Yay!!  I was hoping it would be today or tomorrow for you.  I hope they will get ot mine this week!  The 13th isn't too long off.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Has anyone received estoppel or closing docs on an Aulani purchase recently? We closed 3/30 and our title agent still hasn't received estoppel.


----------



## MinnieB

CP3uhoh said:


> is anyone else now entering week 4 (tomorrow) since passing ROFR with no estoppel yet?



Passed ROFR on 3/23. Emailed on 4/11 for an update and was told on 4/13 that they were waiting on estoppel. Emailed again on 4/22 and still haven’t heard back.


----------



## Jdlucas24

Home: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 01/27/2021
Offer accepted: 01/28/2021
Sent to ROFR: 02/03/2021
Passed ROFR: 03/04/2021
Closing docs received: 03/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 03/31/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 04/06/2021
Closing: 04/13/2021
Deed recorded: 04/13/2021
Membership Created and Contract Showing: 04/23/2021 (existing DVC owner)
Points in account: 04/25/2021


----------



## dischris11

update:

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/23/21
Passed ROFR: 3/17/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/7/21
Closing docs returned: 4/8/21 including wire transfer (docs received on 4/9/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/13/21
Closing:4/15/21
Deed recorded: 4/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## dischris11

Question- I will be a new member and I'm waiting for my contract to show up and my membership to be created. Will I get an email with that information or will it come in the mail? I have seen both mentioned.


----------



## Sunnyore

dischris11 said:


> Question- I will be a new member and I'm waiting for my contract to show up and my membership to be created. Will I get an email with that information or will it come in the mail? I have seen both mentioned.


You will get an email from Disney with an one time passcode to create your new membership account. All of my communication for resale from Disney has been through email. You really don’t get any real welcome from regular mails unless if you buy direct.


----------



## BillBrasky

If I got notification that a contract I purchased closed on 4/20 and I still don't see it come up in the deed search online, should I check with the title company? Looks like most have seen it posted much quicker than 6 days. I know I'm searching correctly because I find my direct purchase under my name but nothing else.


----------



## ella18nm

ella18nm said:


> UPDATE
> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/12/21
> Offer accepted: 2/13/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
> Estoppel Received: 4/2/21
> Closing docs received: 4/2/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/6/21
> Closing: 4/7/21
> Deed recorded: 4/9/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/23/21 (New member)
> Points in account:



FINAL UPDATE! YAY!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/12/21
Offer accepted: 2/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/21
Passed ROFR: 3/4/21
Estoppel Received: 4/2/21
Closing docs received: 4/2/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/6/21
Closing: 4/7/21
Deed recorded: 4/9/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/23/21 (New member)
Points in account 4/26/21

Total time from Offer to points: 73 days


----------



## larry47591

Final update.

Home: HHI
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 12/6/2021
Offer accepted: 12/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 12/8/2021
Passed ROFR: 12/17/2021
Closing docs received: 4/7/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/7/2021(wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/2021
Closing:4/8/2021
Deed recorded: 4/9/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/25/22021 (already a member)
Points in account: 4/26/2021


----------



## ValW

BillBrasky said:


> If I got notification that a contract I purchased closed on 4/20 and I still don't see it come up in the deed search online, should I check with the title company? Looks like most have seen it posted much quicker than 6 days. I know I'm searching correctly because I find my direct purchase under my name but nothing else.



Is the new deed a Florida property?  If so, then yes I would contact the title company.  Otherwise,, make sure you are looking at the correct state/county recording site (Aulani-Hawaii and VGC-California, Orange County).


----------



## Amyeliza

BillBrasky said:


> If I got notification that a contract I purchased closed on 4/20 and I still don't see it come up in the deed search online, should I check with the title company? Looks like most have seen it posted much quicker than 6 days. I know I'm searching correctly because I find my direct purchase under my name but nothing else.


When there was a delay for me, I followed up with the title company.  Their reply at the time was that they were running behind (the recorders office).  It doesn't hurt to follow up.  I haven't been shy about it this entire process!


----------



## E2ME2

E2ME2 said:


> UPDATE:
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 02/28/21
> Offer accepted: 03/01/21
> Sent to ROFR: 03/04/21
> Passed ROFR: 04/06/21
> Closing docs received: 04/16/21 (*error found, resent 4/19)
> Closing docs returned: 04/19/21
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/22/21   (53 Days to this point)
> Closing: *4/23/21*
> Deed recorded: *4/26/21*
> Contract Showing on Membership:    (Existing Member)
> Points in account:



Updated above with Closing Date & Deed Recorded Date....
& Now it's in the hands of Disney
Today is Day#57 from date of offer


----------



## hhisc16

Update for closing. Now the wait for deed and new membership!

Home: HHI
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/20/2021
Offer accepted: 2/20/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/16/2021
Closing docs received: 4/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/20/2021(wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/26/2021
Closing: 4/26/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Divaofdisney

Okay so I have a question... I just purchased a direct 125 point contract wit Riviera and already have a membership # and points loaded. I am still waiting for my OKW to go through- deed was recorded already. Can I just keep the same membership # and add on the contract? How does this work?


----------



## ValW

Divaofdisney said:


> Okay so I have a question... I just purchased a direct 125 point contract wit Riviera and already have a membership # and points loaded. I am still waiting for my OKW to go through- deed was recorded already. Can I just keep the same membership # and add on the contract? How does this work?



If the deeds match and it's the same UY, Disney will keep it in the same member #.  You shouldn't have to do anything.


----------



## Amyeliza

Anyone else incessantly stalking their email from an email from DVC with their new member account?  This is the worst stage of the process yet!  So close....yet so far away!


----------



## AliceIn

Amyeliza said:


> Anyone else incessantly stalking their email from an email from DVC with their new member account?  This is the worst stage of the process yet!  So close....yet so far away!



Yes, me!!!!


----------



## Divaofdisney

ValW said:


> If the deeds match and it's the same UY, Disney will keep it in the same member #.  You shouldn't have to do anything.



What do you mean if the deeds match? I have a resale at OKW and direct at Riviera. But yes to same UY- April. I hope I don't have to create another account. I am hoping they just add it to my membership #


----------



## ValW

Final Update:

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
Title Company: J. Sweet, Attny
Offer made: 2/26/2021
Offer accepted: 2/26/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/1/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/17/2021
Closing docs received: 3/30/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/30/2021
Seller returned closing docs: 4/6/2021
Closing: 4/12/2021
Deed recorded: 4/14/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 4/25/2021
Points in account: 4/26/2021

59 days Total.

1 more to go.....


----------



## ValW

Divaofdisney said:


> What do you mean if the deeds match? I have a resale at OKW and direct at Riviera. But yes to same UY- April. I hope I don't have to create another account. I am hoping they just add it to my membership #



So the recorded deeds should have the same owner name(s).  Must match exactly.  If you used your Middle Name on one and not the other, it would be two different accounts.  Same UY will be one membership #.


----------



## Divaofdisney

ValW said:


> So the recorded deeds should have the same owner name(s).  Must match exactly.  If you used your Middle Name on one and not the other, it would be two different accounts.  Same UY will be one membership #.


 No same exact name only that on the Riviera contract my SIL is on that deed as well. Not sure if this makes a difference or not. I am still primary.


----------



## Amyeliza

ValW said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcbyresale.com
> Title Company: J. Sweet, Attny
> Offer made: 2/26/2021
> Offer accepted: 2/26/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 3/1/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/17/2021
> Closing docs received: 3/30/2021
> Closing docs returned: 3/30/2021
> Seller returned closing docs: 4/6/2021
> Closing: 4/12/2021
> Deed recorded: 4/14/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/25/2021
> Points in account: 4/26/2021
> 
> 59 days Total.
> 
> 1 more to go.....


Woo hoo!  This gives me hope!


----------



## princesscinderella

Divaofdisney said:


> No same exact name only that on the Riviera contract my SIL is on that deed as well. Not sure if this makes a difference or not. I am still primary.


It will not be the same membership then since there’s an additional person on the deed.  You will have two different membership numbers and the contracts will not be able to work together at the 7 month mark when all points become equal for booking window.  You will have to transfer points or book separate days each contract if you want to use them all together.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

MinnieB said:


> Passed ROFR on 3/23. Emailed on 4/11 for an update and was told on 4/13 that they were waiting on estoppel. Emailed again on 4/22 and still haven’t heard back.


That’s crazy!! I passed the week after you and I’m already closed. Just waiting for membership and points. Hoping it happens for you really soon!! Sending a little pixie dust your way!   Good luck neighbor!


----------



## Divaofdisney

princesscinderella said:


> It will not be the same membership then since there’s an additional person on the deed.  You will have two different membership numbers and the contracts will not be able to work together at the 7 month mark when all points become equal for booking window.  You will have to transfer points or book separate days each contract if you want to use them all together.



Ugh was so hoping to avoid this. So I am assuming this means I will need to create another DVC account is that right?


----------



## Huxknits

MinnieB said:


> Passed ROFR on 3/23. Emailed on 4/11 for an update and was told on 4/13 that they were waiting on estoppel. Emailed again on 4/22 and still haven’t heard back.


I’m with you! Passed 3/29, emailed 4/16 asking and they responded the next day saying no estoppel yet, just emailed them again. My broker told me to expect 1-3 weeks and title agent said to expect 2-4 so I figured since it hit 4 weeks I would ask again.


----------



## princesscinderella

Divaofdisney said:


> Ugh was so hoping to avoid this. So I am assuming this means I will need to create another DVC account is that right?


I don’t know if you will have to have a separate login or if you will have the two different memberships show up together under the same login but you just have a drop down that you pick which membership you want to use when booking like those of us with different UYs have.


----------



## Sandisw

Divaofdisney said:


> Ugh was so hoping to avoid this. So I am assuming this means I will need to create another DVC account is that right?



No, all memberships will show up for you.  I have two and you just toggle between the two when booking or looking through things,

Owners always have to be the same to be one member ship.  Now that you have two different ones, just spend time learning how to use the points as you can’t book a single reservation with both contracts.


----------



## E2ME2

larry47591 said:


> Final update.
> 
> Home: HHI
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Hayes Title
> Offer made: 12/6/2021
> Offer accepted: 12/7/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 12/8/2021
> Passed ROFR: 12/17/2021
> Closing docs received: 4/7/2021
> Closing docs returned: 4/7/2021(wire transfer)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/2021
> Closing:4/8/2021
> Deed recorded: 4/9/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 4/25/22021 (already a member)
> Points in account: 4/26/2021


WOW - I'm sure you are glad that is over -- 141 Days!?  
(Assumed the offer date was 12/6/20, not 12/6/21)
I would have been going nuts!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Sandisw said:


> No, all memberships will show up for you.  I have two and you just toggle between the two when booking or looking through things,
> 
> Owners always have to be the same to be one member ship.  Now that you have two different ones, just spend time learning how to use the points as you can’t book a single reservation with both contracts.



Thank you all for the information. I will get used to it I imagine the more I use it.


----------



## larry47591

E2ME2 said:


> WOW - I'm sure you are glad that is over -- 141 Days!?
> (Assumed the offer date was 12/6/20, not 12/6/21)
> I would have been going nuts!


Ha yeah 2020. It was a delayed closing so it really wasn’t bad


----------



## kandlsutton

Divaofdisney said:


> Thank you all for the information. I will get used to it I imagine the more I use it.


I have an August UY with 4 owners (me, DH and our adult daughters) and recently bought resale December UY with just DH and I.  I have two memberships but did not have to create another account and am able to toggle between the memberships. I will say it‘s really cool that the home resort background updates when I toggle between the memberships - it’s the little things...


----------



## Sunnyore

Amyeliza said:


> Anyone else incessantly stalking their email from an email from DVC with their new member account?  This is the worst stage of the process yet!  So close....yet so far away!


Just you wait when you buy your direct points, you’ll get to stalk and check your front door for your DVC backpack and magnets


----------



## Amyeliza

Sunnyore said:


> Just you wait when you buy your direct points, you’ll get to stalk and check your front door for your DVC backpack and magnets



Oh my!!  The hurry up and waiting never ends, LOL!  I really hope today is my day to have my membership account created.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Getting closer!!! Hopefully they get into my account soon!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/22/21
Offer accepted: 3/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/21
Passed ROFR: 4/13/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/16/21
Closing docs returned: 4/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 4/27/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## BillBrasky

My VGF contract got recorded by the county today but I'm a little concerned about the spelling of our last name. Our last name is O'Donnell... as most systems don't allow for the use of an apostrophe, it just goes in as ODonnell in most legal matters. Our initial direct membership shows up in the county search as "ODonnell", but the resale deed shows up as "O Donnell" with a space in there. I emailed the title company and was told this wouldn't cause an issue with DVC linking memberships, but I'm worried by the stories I've read on here. Anyone have experience with something like this?


----------



## MagicKreator

UPDATED:

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/6/21
Offer accepted: 3/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: 4/16/21 (likely before then, but just made aware of it when I asked)
Closing docs received:4/20/21
Closing docs returned: 4/21/21; wire sent
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/21/21
Closing: 4/23/21
Deed recorded: 4/27/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

Deed recorded this morning! Almost there!!


----------



## hbg1

BillBrasky said:


> My VGF contract got recorded by the county today but I'm a little concerned about the spelling of our last name. Our last name is O'Donnell... as most systems don't allow for the use of an apostrophe, it just goes in as ODonnell in most legal matters. Our initial direct membership shows up in the county search as "ODonnell", but the resale deed shows up as "O Donnell" with a space in there. I emailed the title company and was told this wouldn't cause an issue with DVC linking memberships, but I'm worried by the stories I've read on here. Anyone have experience with something like this?



There is always a space when you have a name like this, I'm a current owner at two resorts and both have the space but it has not caused any issues with my online account.

I have a contract in the process now and asked for them to make sure not to spell it with the space and there's no way getting around it.
My broker even mentioned they have that issue with their own contracts too. Super annoying.

Even more annoying is when you go to check in for vacations and tell the person at the desk to put the space. They never do and always tell me I'm wrong and I don't have a reservation.
I love online check in for this reason, don't have to deal with it.


----------



## Element_of_Fun

UPDATE:

Home: CCV
Broker: fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/22/21
Offer accepted: 2/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
Estoppel Received: 3/26/21
Closing docs received: 4/5/21 at close of business
Change requested to closing docs: 4/6/21
New closing docs received: 4/7/21
Closing docs returned and funds wired: 4/7/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Closing: ??? 
Deed recorded: 4/22/21
Membership account created:
Points in account:

Time elapsed so far:  *59 Days*

I never could find out the "date" of closing.  I called and emailed because that would've been nice information to know.  I didn't get any sort of answer until yesterday, at which point the deed had already been recorded.  So whatev - now to wait on Disney!!!!  Because we're new members, I'm coaching myself that it could be awhile . . .


----------



## Amyeliza

I wonder if they send out membership link emails in big batches or one at a time?  I keep checking this board and no one has received a notification today.


----------



## timff18

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Closing docs received: 4/12/21
Closing docs returned: 4/21/21
Seller returned closing docs: 4/26/21
Closing: 4/27/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## AliceIn

Amyeliza said:


> I wonder if they send out membership link emails in big batches or one at a time?  I keep checking this board and no one has received a notification today.



I already have a membership and the new contract is on the same use year.  I am checking my email at least once per hour.  I hope we hear soon!


----------



## b2k1121

Didn't feel like this needed it's own thread, so I'll ask in here.  I don't think this was ever an official policy, but I have heard if you buy direct they will help you book something where you want to stay even if it doesn't appear to be available on the site.  Do they still do that?


----------



## Amyeliza

AliceIn said:


> I already have a membership and the new contract is on the same use year.  I am checking my email at least once per hour.  I hope we hear soon!


I check every 5 minutes...it's crazy making!


----------



## dischris11

b2k1121 said:


> Didn't feel like this needed it's own thread, so I'll ask in here.  I don't think this was ever an official policy, but I have heard if you buy direct they will help you book something where you want to stay even if it doesn't appear to be available on the site.  Do they still do that?


I heard that too but I don't know anything other than what I've read here.


----------



## Amyeliza

b2k1121 said:


> Didn't feel like this needed it's own thread, so I'll ask in here.  I don't think this was ever an official policy, but I have heard if you buy direct they will help you book something where you want to stay even if it doesn't appear to be available on the site.  Do they still do that?


Something was referenced to this on a recent thread about a person not getting a guarenteed week they purchased this calendar year.  They were verbally told they likely wouldn't, but their contract said they would.  Someone mentioned this possibly happening.  Another person pointed out, basically, that you can't get blood from a turnip.  Short of cancelling someone's existing reservation, they only have what is in inventory.  Interesting concept.


----------



## dischris11

When was your deed recorded?



Amyeliza said:


> I check every 5 minutes...it's crazy making!


----------



## kes601

b2k1121 said:


> Didn't feel like this needed it's own thread, so I'll ask in here.  I don't think this was ever an official policy, but I have heard if you buy direct they will help you book something where you want to stay even if it doesn't appear to be available on the site.  Do they still do that?


If you don't book anything before your welcome home call they can pull from their own cash inventory and let you reserve that with points, but it depends upon availability.  And, if you book anything before that call then they likely can't / won't help.


----------



## Amyeliza

dischris11 said:


> When was your deed recorded?


April 15th.  You?


----------



## dischris11

Amyeliza said:


> April 15th.  You?


Mine was the 20th so I feel like I have another week to go but the wait is already killing me.


----------



## Amyeliza

kes601 said:


> If you don't book anything before your welcome home call they can pull from their own cash inventory and let you reserve that with points, but it depends upon availability.  And, if you book anything before that call then they likely can't / won't help.


School me.  What is their cash inventory?


----------



## Amyeliza

dischris11 said:


> Mine was the 20th so I feel like I have another week to go but the wait is already killing me.


Maybe as early as this weekend!


----------



## kes601

Amyeliza said:


> School me.  What is their cash inventory?


Rooms that are rented out for cash, they don't show up as inventory for owners when searching for availability.  I have no clue how many rooms like this there are, I would guess it varies by resort.


----------



## Amyeliza

kes601 said:


> Rooms that are rented out for cash, they don't show up as inventory for owners when searching for availability.  I have no clue how many rooms like this there are, I would guess it varies by resort.


Does that mean that DVC members do not have full access to the inventory when it opens?  That DVC can take their share first?  That doesn't seem fair if it's the case.  But what exactly in life is fair.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Letsoflyakite said:


> My deed was recorded on the 12th of April and still waiting for contract to show up on the website.  12 days and counting.  Hopefully Monday will be the day.



Still waiting.....  _I've started talking to the pictures on the walls, hang in there Jones!_


----------



## kes601

Amyeliza said:


> Does that mean that DVC members do not have full access to the inventory when it opens?  That DVC can take their share first?  That doesn't seem fair if it's the case.  But what exactly in life is fair.


No.  Members own their share and those are available for usage with their points.  Somebody else will need to fill in the details as I don't know them.


----------



## Amyeliza

Letsoflyakite said:


> Still waiting.....  _I've started talking to the pictures on the walls, hang in there Jones!_


Oh crap!  I thought we were past the 12th.  Please update us when they show up.  Are you a current member waiting for your points to load?  Or are you waiting on your membership email?


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Amyeliza said:


> Oh crap!  I thought we were past the 12th.  Please update us when they show up.  Are you a current member waiting for your points to load?  Or are you waiting on your membership email?


Current member, 3rd contract, waiting for current contract to show in my profile, waiting for points to load, waiting for email to state CCV resales contract has been added to my account.

Tick, tock, tick, tock.


----------



## Amyeliza

Letsoflyakite said:


> Current member, 3rd contract, waiting for current contract to show in my profile, waiting for points to load, waiting for email to state CCV resales contract has been added to my account.
> 
> Tick, tock, tick, tock.


Dang it!  I'm thinking I have a lot more time to wait.  

Let us know when you know!


----------



## ng2188

Amyeliza said:


> Dang it!  I'm thinking I have a lot more time to wait.
> 
> Let us know when you know!



Ours was also recorded April 15th (new membership) and we are still waiting too. 

Scrolling back a few pages and reviewing others' recent timelines, it seems they're not going strictly in order. Some who had their deeds recorded later than others are getting their meberships or points earlier it seems. So who knows?


----------



## theww228

ng2188 said:


> Ours was also recorded April 15th (new membership) and we are still waiting too.
> 
> Scrolling back a few pages and reviewing others' recent timelines, it seems they're not going strictly in order. Some who had their deeds recorded later than others are getting their meberships or points earlier it seems. So who knows?


Ours was recorded on April 14 and we are still waiting as well.  Current members, but new membership at CCV.  We are heading down on April 30th for 16 nights at CCV in a 2 Bedroom.  I have 4 of the nights booked with points I want to trade out of and use the new points that are going to expire at the end of July.  I really need the points to come in before the 30th so I can hopefully swap out the nights.  I keep checking every 5 minutes.


----------



## ng2188

theww228 said:


> Ours was recorded on April 14 and we are still waiting as well.  Current members, but new membership at CCV.  We are heading down on April 30th for 16 nights at CCV in a 2 Bedroom.  I have 4 of the nights booked with points I want to trade out of and use the new points that are going to expire at the end of July.  I really need the points to come in before the 30th so I can hopefully swap out the nights.  I keep checking every 5 minutes.



Good luck! I hope it comes through for you quickly!


----------



## Isles22

Home: SSR
Broker: FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/13/21
Closing docs returned:4/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/27/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## timff18

Now the wait for the points!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Closing docs received: 4/12/21
Closing docs returned: 4/21/21
Seller returned closing docs: 4/26/21
Closing: 4/27/21
Deed recorded: 4/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## michael730

Hey all! 
This definitely isn’t the correct thread to ask this but does anyone have the email for member administration specifically? When you call member services and select the member admin option the automated robot provides a contact email but I cannot understand what he’s saying


----------



## timff18

michael730 said:


> Hey all!
> This definitely isn’t the correct thread to ask this but does anyone have the email for member administration specifically? When you call member services and select the member admin option the automated robot provides a contact email but I cannot understand what he’s saying



you can either go here:  https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/contact/email/

or I have emailed directly to this address:  wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


----------



## Amyeliza

So, I'm kind of thinking the person who creates membership accounts for new member is out sick.  I haven't seen any movement this week.  Yep, I'm complaining and hoping by doing so, some pixie dust will head our way!


----------



## michael730

timff18 said:


> you can either go here:  https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/contact/email/
> 
> or I have emailed directly to this address:  wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


Thank you so much I was off by one “.” Hahahaha!


----------



## michael730

Amyeliza said:


> So, I'm kind of thinking the person who creates membership accounts for new member is out sick.  I haven't seen any movement this week.  Yep, I'm complaining and hoping by doing so, some pixie dust will head our way!


That’s good to know! Thank you!!


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Seems like a lot of us are just waiting on Disney to make memberships or put the points on... I swear they loving be slow on purpose. We are waiting on my AKV still started all the way back in Feb13th... international sellers so slower. I just keep checking my email.


----------



## Huxknits

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
Closing docs received: 4/28/21
Closing docs returned: 4/28/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

The tiniest of updates! After a super long wait Disney has sent estoppel. I had contacted title company on 4/16 and they hadn’t received it, contacted them again on 4/26 and haven’t heard back from them so late last night I emailed our broker and she said they hadn’t received it but she was going to contact Disney and see why, and then emailed me shortly after to say they got it and she will talk with the title company to try to expedite closing docs.

Somewhere something seems like it was lost in the Disney shuffle but I do have to say I have been happy with my responses/response time with fidelity. Luckily we don’t need the points quite yet for the vacation we are planning to book!

edit to add closing docs!


----------



## ng2188

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Seems like a lot of us are just waiting on Disney to make memberships or put the points on... I swear they loving be slow on purpose. We are waiting on my AKV still started all the way back in Feb13th... international sellers so slower. I just keep checking my email.



Is Feb 13th when you made your offer or when you started the closing process? We made our offer Feb 1st, and we're just waiting for our membership email now. 

As a first time buyer, I expected the ROFR wait, but I don't think I fully understood how long the closing process took when we started.  It's excrutiating, isn't it?


----------



## michael730

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Seems like a lot of us are just waiting on Disney to make memberships or put the points on... I swear they loving be slow on purpose. We are waiting on my AKV still started all the way back in Feb13th... international sellers so slower. I just keep checking my email.


This is so true! My very first contract they made the membership is under two weeks! My second contract, who’s deed was recorded a week later (was recorded on 4/14) I’m still waiting on for the membership to show up on my account (matching use years).


----------



## Amyeliza

michael730 said:


> This is so true! My very first contract they made the membership is under two weeks! My second contract, who’s deed was recorded a week later (was recorded on 4/14) I’m still waiting on for the membership to show up on my account (matching use years).



I'm waiting for yours to show up too, @michael730, because they are a day before me!  Promise me you will report back, please!  *sigh*.  I soooo thought we would have an account early this week. Now it's hump day.

@dischris11, any news?

Anyone else expecting to hear this week?  We need a deed recorded roster!


----------



## theww228

Amyeliza said:


> I'm waiting for yours to show up too, @michael730, because they are a day before me!  Promise me you will report back, please!  *sigh*.  I soooo thought we would have an account early this week. Now it's hump day.
> 
> @dischris11, any news?
> 
> Anyone else expecting to hear this week?  We need a deed recorded roster!


My deed was recorded on April 14, my membership number showed up today at 9:58 AM EST.  Still waiting on points to loaded.


----------



## michael730

theww228 said:


> My deed was recorded on April 14, my membership number showed up today at 9:58 AM EST.  Still waiting on points to loaded.


Oh that’s great! Hopefully mine will follow shortly after! Maybe by the end of the week


----------



## Amyeliza

theww228 said:


> My deed was recorded on April 14, my membership number showed up today at 9:58 AM EST.  Still waiting on points to loaded.


Thank you, @theww228!  This gives me hope!


----------



## michael730

Amyeliza said:


> Thank you, @theww228!  This gives me hope!


I officially just got my contract transfer onto my account ! So I’m sure you’ll be either later today or tomorrow <3


----------



## Amyeliza

michael730 said:


> I officially just got my contract transfer onto my account ! So I’m sure you’ll be either later today or tomorrow <3


Woot woot!  That's awesome, @michael730!!


----------



## dischris11

Amyeliza said:


> I'm waiting for yours to show up too, @michael730, because they are a day before me!  Promise me you will report back, please!  *sigh*.  I soooo thought we would have an account early this week. Now it's hump day.
> 
> @dischris11, any news?
> 
> Anyone else expecting to hear this week?  We need a deed recorded roster!


Nothing yet but I think I'm a good week behind you. I'm pulling for you!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Amyeliza said:


> I'm waiting for yours to show up too, @michael730, because they are a day before me!  Promise me you will report back, please!  *sigh*.  I soooo thought we would have an account early this week. Now it's hump day.
> 
> @dischris11, any news?
> 
> Anyone else expecting to hear this week?  We need a deed recorded roster!


My deed was recorded on the 16th, so I keep waiting for your post that your membership was created.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Recorded on the 12th, not in membership yet, no email from members admin.  Called to gently say I'd like to book CCV in Feb...can I get some help...no dice.  But a very lovely person.  

Overall take, don't bother calling in until you get the email and continue to wait impatiently....heh!


----------



## ng2188

Letsoflyakite said:


> Recorded on the 12th, not in membership yet, no email from members admin.  Called to gently say I'd like to book CCV in Feb...can I get some help...no dice.  But a very lovely person.
> 
> Overall take, don't bother calling in until you get the email and continue to wait impatiently....heh!



That's sort of what I've been noticing over the past few pages of posts in this thread. They tend to generally go in order, but not always. I wonder if they assign us to specific CMs, so we end up in their queue and some just work faster than others? Does anyone know what their process is or how many CMs are working on this right now?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Quick question

my AKL contract is currently with Disney for ROFR.We knew when we agreed that we couldn’t close until July 1st because the current owners had a planned trip.

Its been picked up by someone ( I think Disney) that the closing date overlaps with their trip by a day so we’ve had to sign a new contract just amending the closing date to the 14th July.

I assume in that time though, a bulk of the paperwork can be completed and returned? Am I cutting it too short for a 11 month booking window in September?


----------



## iannovich

Amyeliza said:


> Anyone else expecting to hear this week?  We need a deed recorded roster!



I recorded on the 15th... still no love.


----------



## macman123

Generally takes around 3 weeks to have contract loaded from experience..........


----------



## Amyeliza

Letsoflyakite said:


> Recorded on the 12th, not in membership yet, no email from members admin.  Called to gently say I'd like to book CCV in Feb...can I get some help...no dice.  But a very lovely person.
> 
> Overall take, don't bother calling in until you get the email and continue to wait impatiently....heh!



Good to know!  I just want my account created so I can buy some direct points.   Oh, and feel like an offical DVC owner.  I won't be booking a trip until Jan, 2022 so they can take their time loading points.


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyMom_3 said:


> My deed was recorded on the 16th, so I keep waiting for your post that your membership was created.


I promise to report back right away!


----------



## Sandisw

Hi all. I am finding that if you do not post an actual link to the brokers website  the filter can not do its job.

I have had to delete several posts because of it. So, if you would like to post the name of the broker, please include the www and ensure it’s a working link or it will need to be reposted.


----------



## hhisc16

_*Closing Drama:*_ (HHI/SC, 1st contract)
1. Closing documents and wire transfer returned 4/20 by buyer, closing documents returned 4/21 by seller
2. Phone closing on 4/26 with lawyer (required in SC)
2. Call broker, title company, and lawyer on 4/29 to confirm closing complete. All 3 parties blame each other for the contract still not closed!
*After this experience with my 1st resale, I will be buying direct for my add on!* (Started on 2/20 and still not closed as of 4/29)
At this rate, I will be lucky to have my new account and points by June!


----------



## Amyeliza

hhisc16 said:


> _*Closing Drama:*_ (HHI/SC, 1st contract)
> 1. Closing documents and wire transfer returned 4/20 by buyer, closing documents returned 4/21 by seller
> 2. Phone closing on 4/26 with lawyer (required in SC)
> 2. Call broker, title company, and lawyer on 4/29 to confirm closing complete. All 3 parties blame each other for the contract still not closed!
> *After this experience with my 1st resale, I will be buying direct for my add on!* (Started on 2/20 and still not closed as of 4/29)
> At this rate, I will be lucky to have my new account and points by June!


I'm buying direct for my add on too!  Sorry you have had so much trouble!  That's crazy!


----------



## ng2188

We got our membership email from Disney!! 

We had our deed recorded the 15th, so I know some of you must not be far behind! Wishing you all luck today!


----------



## Amyeliza

ng2188 said:


> We got our membership email from Disney!!
> 
> We had our deed recorded the 15th, so I know some of you must not be far behind! Wishing you all luck today!


Woo hoo!!! I'm so excited for you, Noelle!  Hopefully I will get mine today or tomorrow.  I keep checking my SPAM folder.


----------



## AliceIn

Woo hoo home stretch!

Updated:

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/5/21
Offer accepted: 3/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 03/29/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 04/01/21
Closing docs returned: 04/03/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 04/14/2021
Deed recorded: 04/15/2031
Membership created and contract showing:  4/29/2021
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:

55 days so far


----------



## Isles22

Isles22 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/4/21
> Offer accepted: 3/7/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/13/21
> Closing docs returned:4/14/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:4/27/21
> Closing:4/29/21
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## Isles22

Home: SSR
Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/13/21
Closing docs returned:4/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/27/21
Closing:4/28/21
Deed recorded:4/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## hbg1

Had some more movement with my recent contract this week, will update more info when I can! 

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/9/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/27/21 afternoon
Closing docs returned:4/29/21 morning
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Goofyismybf

Home: SSR
Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/9/21
Offer accepted: 2/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/11/21
Passed ROFR: 3/02/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned:3/30/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/26/21
Closing:4/28/21
Deed recorded:4/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

So, as someone who is going certifiably crazy checking my personal email account for a DVC activation email, do they send these in one batch in the morning or do they come through out the day?  From the posts I've read, it seems like most of you have received yours in the morning.

I can't wait to buy my direct add-on.  I will then retire from the resale process forever.


----------



## AliceIn

Amyeliza said:


> So, as someone who is going certifiably crazy checking my personal email account for a DVC activation email, do they send these in one back in the morning or do they come through out the day?  From the posts I've read, it seems like most of you have received yours in the morning.
> 
> I can't wait to buy my direct add-on.  I will then retire from the resale process forever.


I got my email around noon.  I was already a member, so they didn’t need to create an account.  The new contract appeared in my profile.  Just waiting for points to load.

I hope you get your email soon!


----------



## Amyeliza

AliceIn said:


> I got my email around noon.  I was already a member, so they didn’t need to create an account.  The new contract appeared in my profile.  Just waiting for points to load.
> 
> I hope you get your email soon!


Thank you!


----------



## ng2188

Amyeliza said:


> So, as someone who is going certifiably crazy checking my personal email account for a DVC activation email, do they send these in one batch in the morning or do they come through out the day?  From the posts I've read, it seems like most of you have received yours in the morning.
> 
> I can't wait to buy my direct add-on.  I will then retire from the resale process forever.



I'm on the west coast and got mine around 9:30 am Pacific Time.

They actually sent me 2 emails. The first says my resale transfer has been completed and gives mine and my husband's club ID numbers, and let me know that another email was on it's way with my activation code to set up my online account. That second email came about 6 minutes after the first. I didn't see them until about 20 minutes after both were in my inbox, but I'm sure if I had seen the first and had to wait for the second one for six whole minutes I would have been going crazy. But just keep in mind they could be spaced apart and you really need that second email to do anything on the site.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Amyeliza said:


> I can't wait to buy my direct add-on.  I will then retire from the resale process forever.


I'm feeling it - Friday is your day!  Come on Member Administration - put @Amyeliza out of her misery - she wants to buy direct!  Where are you buying?


----------



## Amyeliza

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I'm feeling it - Friday is your day!  Come on Member Administration - put @Amyeliza out of her misery - she wants to buy direct!  Where are you buying?



Haha!  Thank you!!  Beach Club!  I'm buying 32 points so I can stay 2 nights most years.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: 4/16/21 (only found out cuz I emailed. Who knows when they actually received it)
Closing docs received: 4/23/21
Closing docs returned: 4/23/21 (wire transfer sent 4/26)
Sellers closing docs returned: ? 
Closing: 4/28/21
Deed recorded: 4/30/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

57 days so far. Now to wait for points in my account. My last one took 16 days after deed recorded so I’m hoping mid May


----------



## Lexxiefern

Amyeliza said:


> Haha!  Thank you!!  Beach Club!  I'm buying 32 points so I can stay 2 nights most years.



I’m so excited for you! You are going to be so happy you are getting the 11 month window at BCV! It’s my first home resort and I love it! Checking in there next week


----------



## Amyeliza

Lexxiefern said:


> I’m so excited for you! You are going to be so happy you are getting the 11 month window at BCV! It’s my first home resort and I love it! Checking in there next week


That's so excited!  I'll be staying there in February with my aunt and it's my favorite resort ever!  I love the quiet pool, the Little Mermaid statue and the distance to EPCOT.  I hope you have a lovely stay!


----------



## hhisc16

hhisc16 said:


> _*Closing Drama:*_ (HHI/SC, 1st contract)
> 1. Closing documents and wire transfer returned 4/20 by buyer, closing documents returned 4/21 by seller
> 2. Phone closing on 4/26 with lawyer (required in SC)
> 2. Call broker, title company, and lawyer on 4/29 to confirm closing complete. All 3 parties blame each other for the contract still not closed!
> *After this experience with my 1st resale, I will be buying direct for my add on!* (Started on 2/20 and still not closed as of 4/29)
> At this rate, I will be lucky to have my new account and points by June!


UPDATE:
Just got an email from Title company that confirmed closing today on 4/30.
(Phone closing was on 4/26 and my phone call on 4/29 must have done something to speed all 3 parties up.)
Now the wait for deed recording and for Disney!


----------



## hhisc16

UPDATE
Home: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/20/21
Offer accepted: 2/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/22/21
Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
Estoppel Received: 3/24/21
Closing docs received: 4/20/21
Closing docs returned: 4/20/21 (wire transfer)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/21
Closing: 4/26/21 (phone closing)
Deed recorded: 4/30/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Amyeliza

@UrsulaWantsYourSoul, MS did not listen to your plea to put me out of my misery.  It's after noon and my email still is only showing SPAM!  

Has anyone else received their email from DVC today???


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Amyeliza said:


> Has anyone else received their email from DVC today???



Nope, nothing yet.  Today is 3 weeks since recording for me.


----------



## timff18

Amyeliza said:


> So, as someone who is going certifiably crazy checking my personal email account for a DVC activation email, do they send these in one batch in the morning or do they come through out the day?  From the posts I've read, it seems like most of you have received yours in the morning.
> 
> I can't wait to buy my direct add-on.  I will then retire from the resale process forever.


My first contract I got around 8pm.  Definitely was not expect it that day so it was a nice surprise!  My second contract was 10am stating that my new contract was there.


----------



## Amyeliza

Letsoflyakite said:


> Nope, nothing yet.  Today is 3 weeks since recording for me.


Fingers crossed yours comes across soon!  I think they must do these out of order.


----------



## RedFive

*Update*

Apparently seller's docs in the mail, sent last week. Still no documents received, however. Doesn't matter. Even if we close tomorrow, we won't have the points in time before they expire this month.

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: Pending - Int'l seller
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 98 days and counting


----------



## iannovich

Amyeliza said:


> @UrsulaWantsYourSoul, MS did not listen to your plea to put me out of my misery.  It's after noon and my email still is only showing SPAM!
> 
> Has anyone else received their email from DVC today???


Crickets...  Hopeful though.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Amyeliza said:


> @UrsulaWantsYourSoul, MS did not listen to your plea to put me out of my misery.  It's after noon and my email still is only showing SPAM!
> 
> Has anyone else received their email from DVC today???


I’m still hopeful. Gotta happen soon if not today. Xoxo.


----------



## Goofyismybf

Does anyone know...I know my pts probably won’t be there yet but I at least wanted to set up my account. It’s asking for these two items. Is that sent by Disney or by the title company with our deed and such?


----------



## MinnieSueB

Goofyismybf said:


> Does anyone know...I know my pts probably won’t be there yet but I at least wanted to set up my account. It’s asking for these two items. Is that sent by Disney or by the title company with our deed and such? View attachment 571578


Disney will send all that info to you.


----------



## Amyeliza

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I’m still hopeful. Gotta happen soon if not today. Xoxo.


Girl, yessss!!!  I am optimistic too!  A little less so as the minutes tick on.  Geez, I hope Guides work on the weekends!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Amyeliza said:


> Girl, yessss!!!  I am optimistic too!  A little less so as the minutes tick on.  Geez, I hope Guides work on the weekends!


I think some do - I’m pretty sure I’ve seen some steps get finished on Sundays even but Fridays and Mondays seem to much more popular. But yeah not looking great for today. ROFR is such a study in patience and I have good days and bad. Haha. The steps you know are going to take weeks are easier. .


----------



## iannovich

Man, today  I have received emails from:
Disney Destinations ("Disneyland is open!")
Two from Disney Cruise Line ("Check out the Disney Wish!" and "an Important Update about your October Cruise")
Disney Account Member Services ("New sign in on your Disney Movie Rewards account")
The Disney Food Blog

Every time I see 'Disney' in the From field I get very excited, only to crash back down again...   That Disney Account Member Services one really got me...


----------



## ng2188

It looks like my recent post with our timeline was deleted because I didn't post the whole link to the resale site that we used. I tried to do that when I originally posted, but I was given a notification that it wouldn't post because they thought it was likely spam.  What is the point of having to give the link in these posts?


----------



## Amyeliza

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> I think some do - I’m pretty sure I’ve seen some steps get finished on Sundays even but Fridays and Mondays seem to much more popular. But yeah not looking great for today. ROFR is such a study in patience and I have good days and bad. Haha. The steps you know are going to take weeks are easier. .


Absolutely!  This has been the WORST!   That said, it's only been *57 days* from offer until today.  So many people have had it so much worse.  I am grateful, just over this process.  I have even found a calculators to count dates for me!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21 <-- 21 Days
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/5/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
Sellers closing docs returned: Not Notified
Closing: 4/12/21
Deed recorded: 4/15/21 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

ng2188 said:


> It looks like my recent post with our timeline was deleted because I didn't post the whole link to the resale site that we used. I tried to do that when I originally posted, but I was given a notification that it wouldn't post because they thought it was likely spam.  What is the point of having to give the link in these posts?



Try putting in "Blocked" for your Broker.  Then, post your stats.  I've seen that go through several times.


----------



## Amyeliza

timff18 said:


> My first contract I got around 8pm.  Definitely was not expect it that day so it was a nice surprise!  My second contract was 10am stating that my new contract was there.


Are you on the west coast?


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Amyeliza said:


> Absolutely!  This has been the WORST!   That said, it's only been *57 days* from offer until today.  So many people have had it so much worse.  I am grateful, just over this process.  I have even found a calculators to count dates for me!
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com/
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/4/21
> Offer accepted: 3/4/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/29/21 <-- 21 Days
> Estoppel received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/5/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: Not Notified
> Closing: 4/12/21
> Deed recorded: 4/15/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Oh totally - my two Closing Time timelines were 76 and 107 days.  You're doing great!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Below is a spreadsheet that shows the current rate of membership accounts being created and points being loaded.  If you would like to update your information, you're welcome to on this spreadsheet.


UsernameDeed RecordedTotal DaysAccount CreatedPoints Loadedmyth20011/22/2021192/9/20212/9/2021E2ME22/24/2021143/9/20213/10/2021stacie_d2/24/2021143/9/20213/10/2021ValW2/24/2021153/10/20213/11/2021jcourtney2/25/2021153/11/20213/16/2021CookieandOatmeal3/1/2021153/15/20213/15/2021CmdrThor3/2/2021153/16/20213/16/2021ML_LovesDisney3/2/2021153/16/2021jmazzuca2433/3/2021213/23/2021EmilyDisFan3/4/2021203/23/20213/29/2021mrmagpie3/4/2021203/23/20213/23/2021Sdisney2019!3/4/2021233/26/20213/29/2021wvujeb3/4/2021213/24/20213/29/2021mcraja19843/5/2021213/25/2021Sdisney2019!3/5/2021ValW3/5/2021314/4/20214/4/2021CSLucas3/8/2021193/26/20213/29/2021twinmom1083/8/2021213/28/20213/29/2021timff183/9/2021193/27/20213/29/2021princesscinderella3/9/2021dbtex233/10/2021193/28/20213/28/2021HappyThoughtsTees3/10/2021193/28/2021jdomka3/10/2021203/29/20213/29/2021LottiesMommy3/10/2021193/28/20213/29/2021mightyblade3/10/2021203/29/20213/30/2021jwmob913/12/2021203/31/20214/2/2021myth20013/12/2021214/1/20214/3/2021theducks13/12/2021203/31/20214/2/2021isthisanything3/16/2021184/2/20214/3/2021LanceOT3/17/2021174/2/20214/3/2021ValW3/17/2021174/2/20214/3/2021GreyTami3/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021shawy12693/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021vicarrieous3/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021PalDisFam3/19/2021194/6/20214/7/2021ValW3/19/2021154/2/20214/3/2021kandlsutton3/22/2021164/6/20214/7/2021smsharp3/23/2021174/8/20214/8/2021Sarah Sharp3/24/2021164/8/20214/8/2021JC19843/25/2021134/6/20214/6/2021Lexxiefern3/24/2021174/9/20214/9/2021JavaDuck3/26/2021174/11/20214/16/2021justadreamaway773/26/2021184/12/20214/19/2021FinnFogg3/26/2021174/11/2021Rustygirl843/29/2021144/11/2021jwmob913/31/2021kellylynn12534/1/2021MonaMN4/1/2021154/15/20214/19/2021carseatguru4/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021Jaydee514/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021Tkls164/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021busymommaof34/6/2021124/17/20214/19/2021bks95814/7/2021134/19/20214/21/2021jbreen20104/7/2021124/18/20214/19/2021DisneyMountainWoman4/8/2021134/20/2021tripgoerNS4/8/2021134/20/20214/21/2021TXN4Disney4/8/2021134/20/20214/21/2021justadreamaway774/8/2021ClareyLou1014/9/2021144/22/20214/23/2021ella18nm4/9/2021154/23/20214/26/2021larry475914/9/2021174/25/20214/26/2021ValW4/9/2021144/22/20214/24/2021Jdlucas244/13/2021114/23/20214/25/2021ValW4/14/2021124/25/20214/26/2021AliceIn4/15/2021154/29/2021Amyeliza4/15/2021175/1/2021iannovich4/15/2021DisneyMom_34/16/2021dischris114/20/2021jlmarr4/20/2021Element_of_Fun4/22/2021MinnieSueB4/22/2021Divaofdisney4/23/2021E2ME24/26/2021MagicKreator4/27/2021timff184/28/2021Goofyismybf4/29/2021Isles224/29/2021hhisc164/30/2021Lexxiefern4/30/2021


----------



## Goofyismybf

MinnieSueB said:


> Disney will send all that info to you.


Thank you. How long did it take to receive that packet?


----------



## Huxknits

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
Closing docs received: 4/28/21
Closing docs returned: 4/28/21 (wire sent 4/30)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/30/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

After waiting over 4 weeks for estoppel I’m very thankful the sellers signed closing docs so quickly and we don’t have to wait for that part!!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Goofyismybf said:


> Thank you. How long did it take to receive that packet?


That was back during the shut down so things were a little slower then.  Looking back over my dates -   deed recorded 6/10 & points loaded 8/18


----------



## MegMoves

Question for the DVC resale veterans - Do closing documents - when purchasing a loaded contract - list the points?  Mine doesn't and I am worried that once I sign and close that the loaded extra points will -poof-.  Or is it normal for closing documents to not specify the contract having the extra points and only cite the regular yearly points?  

Thanks!  Getting notarized today if all good.  It just gave me pause to not see them listed in the closing docs when my broker already had to have us do an addendum.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Amyeliza said:


> I promise to report back right away!


Still nothing? I was really hoping we would’ve had our memberships and points by now! 
My 7 month window opens Monday for our next trip. I know my home resort VGF isn’t available and I doubt anyone is really going to switch from there at Christmas, but I want to be able to book somewhere!!


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Still nothing? I was really hoping we would’ve had our memberships and points by now!
> My 7 month window opens Monday for our next trip. I know my home resort VGF isn’t available and I doubt anyone is really going to switch from there at Christmas, but I want to be able to book somewhere!!


Not yet!!  Today would be day 17 for me, which based on the data I collected last night, is on the high end of the wait time.  I hope we both find out the same day!   

The Poly was open at Christmas a few days ago! I haven't checked since.  You may find something!!


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Home: BRV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 03/29/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 04/12/21
Closing docs returned: 04/19/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/16
Closing: 04/21/2021
Deed recorded: 04/23/2021
Membership created and contract showing: 
Points in account:
Total time from offer to points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

Woo hoo!!  It's official!  I just got my emails!!!!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

Amyeliza said:


> Woo hoo!!  It's official!  I just got my emails!!!!


YAY!!!!  So happy for you!   OK now time to buy those direct points with your add-on discount.  Woo hoo!    Get bookin', Baby!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Amyeliza said:


> Woo hoo!!  It's official!  I just got my emails!!!!


  🏝 So excited for you!! 
And me!  Hope this means mine comes today or tomorrow!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> YAY!!!!  So happy for you!   OK now time to buy those direct points with your add-on discount.  Woo hoo!    Get bookin', Baby!


How much is the add-on discount? 
Add-on-itis is real!!


----------



## vicarrieous

MegMoves said:


> Question for the DVC resale veterans - Do closing documents - when purchasing a loaded contract - list the points?  Mine doesn't and I am worried that once I sign and close that the loaded extra points will -poof-.  Or is it normal for closing documents to not specify the contract having the extra points and only cite the regular yearly points?
> 
> Thanks!  Getting notarized today if all good.  It just gave me pause to not see them listed in the closing docs when my broker already had to have us do an addendum.



I don't think my closing docs listed the breakdown of points. It just stated use year and how many points per use year, BUT my offer paperwork acknowledged the 2020/21/22 points and what was banked etc. I had a very loaded contract. HTH. If you are concerned, it doesn't hurt to just double check with the broker/title agent to confirm.


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyMom_3 said:


> 🏝 So excited for you!!
> And me!  Hope this means mine comes today or tomorrow!


Yes!!  I just bought them.  My guide was working this weekend and I just purchased them!  I can't wait to update my signature!


----------



## princesscinderella

Amyeliza said:


> Yes!!  I just bought them.  My guide was working this weekend and I just purchased them!  I can't wait to update my signature!


So happy for you


----------



## Sandisw

ng2188 said:


> It looks like my recent post with our timeline was deleted because I didn't post the whole link to the resale site that we used. I tried to do that when I originally posted, but I was given a notification that it wouldn't post because they thought it was likely spam.  What is the point of having to give the link in these posts?



Because when people just list the name, any site not allowed shows up. The problem is that this thread moves so fast that if people start just doing that, even for sites not blocked, new people do the same with ones that are and then are in violation.

So, it is much easier to moderate this thread that  way. The other option would have been to ask no broker be listed, which takes away from the value of the info.

If you are having trouble, I find that copying the website link and pasting can help vs typing.


----------



## Sunnyore

Amyeliza said:


> Woo hoo!!  It's official!  I just got my emails!!!!


So we’re looking about 17 days then now if on high end? Just moved into the group of waiting for contract and points to load. So happy for you that your journey is finally over!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

iannovich said:


> Man, today  I have received emails from:
> Disney Destinations ("Disneyland is open!")
> Two from Disney Cruise Line ("Check out the Disney Wish!" and "an Important Update about your October Cruise")
> Disney Account Member Services ("New sign in on your Disney Movie Rewards account")
> The Disney Food Blog
> 
> Every time I see 'Disney' in the From field I get very excited, only to crash back down again...   That Disney Account Member Services one really got me...


Did you hear yet?! Your deed recorded on the 15th too, right?


Amyeliza said:


> Woo hoo!!  It's official!  I just got my emails!!!!


----------



## iannovich

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Did you hear yet?! Your deed recorded on the 15th too, right?


I just received my two emails 4 minutes ago!!

woohoo!!!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

iannovich said:


> I just received my two emails 4 minutes ago!!
> 
> woohoo!!!


 Yay!


----------



## iannovich

UPDATE:

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/29/21
Offer accepted: 1/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel Received: _The closing docs came 3 weeks after passing ROFR, but based on their behavior, I have no reason to believe it took that long for the Title company to receive the Estoppel. For alI know it came back from Dinsey in 3 hours and the Title Company just dragged their feet on that as well. All the other Estoppels seemed to be coming in about 8-10 days at that time._
Closing docs received: 3/17/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/9/21
Closing: 4/12/21
Deed recorded: 4/15/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/1/21
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## starfrenzy

wow @iannovich it took your sellers a lot longer to get their closing docs in!


----------



## Amyeliza

iannovich said:


> I just received my two emails 4 minutes ago!!
> 
> woohoo!!!


Yay!!!!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Sunnyore said:


> So we’re looking about 17 days then now if on high end? Just moved into the group of waiting for contract and points to load. So happy for you that your journey is finally over!


If you scroll up, you can see a LONG post I made that shows how many day from deed recorded to a membership account being created.  I was so bored last night and logged a bunch of recent data.  The recent pattern is 17 or less days.  The previous month, it was a little higher.  I work with data for a living, so it was kind of fun.


----------



## dischris11

Amyeliza said:


> Woo hoo!!  It's official!  I just got my emails!!!!


Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

update:

Home: Aulani
Broker: https://www.dvcmagicresales.com
Title: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 3/1
Offer accepted: 3/2
Sent to ROFR: 3/5
Passed ROFR: 3/30
Closing docs received: 4/30
Closing docs returned: 
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## iannovich

starfrenzy said:


> wow @iannovich it took your sellers a lot longer to get their closing docs in!



It felt like each step took longer than what seemed to be the (then) current average.   And the title company didn't check with the sellers on getting their docs back until I poked at them, with only a week reamaining before the contractual closing date.


----------



## AliceIn

Final Update:  59 days from start to finish:


Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/5/21
Offer accepted: 3/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 03/29/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 04/01/21
Closing docs returned: 04/03/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 04/14/2021
Deed recorded: 04/15/2031
Membership created and contract showing: 4/29/2021
Points in account:  05/02/2021
Total time from offer to points in account: 59


----------



## ng2188

We got our points loaded into our account this morning. Our membership email came on Thursday (4/29) so it took 3 days to get the points!


----------



## Sunnyore

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/15/21
Offer accepted: 3/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/17/21
Passed ROFR: 4/5/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 4/19/21
Closing docs returned: 4/20/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/27/21
Closing: 4/30/21
Deed recorded: 4/30/21
Membership created & contract showing: 
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

So far day 48.. even with another 17 days for contract to show and points to be added will still be shorter process than my first contract last year. The long 40-45 days ROFR timeframe was a killer so glad things are moving along nowadays.


----------



## hhisc16

Amyeliza said:


> Below is a spreadsheet that shows the current rate of membership accounts being created and points being loaded.  If you would like to update your information, you're welcome to on this spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> UsernameDeed RecordedTotal DaysAccount CreatedPoints Loadedmyth20011/22/2021192/9/20212/9/2021E2ME22/24/2021143/9/20213/10/2021stacie_d2/24/2021143/9/20213/10/2021ValW2/24/2021153/10/20213/11/2021jcourtney2/25/2021153/11/20213/16/2021CookieandOatmeal3/1/2021153/15/20213/15/2021CmdrThor3/2/2021153/16/20213/16/2021ML_LovesDisney3/2/2021153/16/2021jmazzuca2433/3/2021213/23/2021EmilyDisFan3/4/2021203/23/20213/29/2021mrmagpie3/4/2021203/23/20213/23/2021Sdisney2019!3/4/2021233/26/20213/29/2021wvujeb3/4/2021213/24/20213/29/2021mcraja19843/5/2021213/25/2021Sdisney2019!3/5/2021ValW3/5/2021314/4/20214/4/2021CSLucas3/8/2021193/26/20213/29/2021twinmom1083/8/2021213/28/20213/29/2021timff183/9/2021193/27/20213/29/2021princesscinderella3/9/2021dbtex233/10/2021193/28/20213/28/2021HappyThoughtsTees3/10/2021193/28/2021jdomka3/10/2021203/29/20213/29/2021LottiesMommy3/10/2021193/28/20213/29/2021mightyblade3/10/2021203/29/20213/30/2021jwmob913/12/2021203/31/20214/2/2021myth20013/12/2021214/1/20214/3/2021theducks13/12/2021203/31/20214/2/2021isthisanything3/16/2021184/2/20214/3/2021LanceOT3/17/2021174/2/20214/3/2021ValW3/17/2021174/2/20214/3/2021GreyTami3/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021shawy12693/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021vicarrieous3/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021PalDisFam3/19/2021194/6/20214/7/2021ValW3/19/2021154/2/20214/3/2021kandlsutton3/22/2021164/6/20214/7/2021smsharp3/23/2021174/8/20214/8/2021Sarah Sharp3/24/2021164/8/20214/8/2021JC19843/25/2021134/6/20214/6/2021Lexxiefern3/24/2021174/9/20214/9/2021JavaDuck3/26/2021174/11/20214/16/2021justadreamaway773/26/2021184/12/20214/19/2021FinnFogg3/26/2021174/11/2021Rustygirl843/29/2021144/11/2021jwmob913/31/2021kellylynn12534/1/2021MonaMN4/1/2021154/15/20214/19/2021carseatguru4/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021Jaydee514/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021Tkls164/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021busymommaof34/6/2021124/17/20214/19/2021bks95814/7/2021134/19/20214/21/2021jbreen20104/7/2021124/18/20214/19/2021DisneyMountainWoman4/8/2021134/20/2021tripgoerNS4/8/2021134/20/20214/21/2021TXN4Disney4/8/2021134/20/20214/21/2021justadreamaway774/8/2021ClareyLou1014/9/2021144/22/20214/23/2021ella18nm4/9/2021154/23/20214/26/2021larry475914/9/2021174/25/20214/26/2021ValW4/9/2021144/22/20214/24/2021Jdlucas244/13/2021114/23/20214/25/2021ValW4/14/2021124/25/20214/26/2021AliceIn4/15/2021154/29/2021Amyeliza4/15/2021175/1/2021iannovich4/15/2021DisneyMom_34/16/2021dischris114/20/2021jlmarr4/20/2021Element_of_Fun4/22/2021MinnieSueB4/22/2021Divaofdisney4/23/2021E2ME24/26/2021MagicKreator4/27/2021timff184/28/2021Goofyismybf4/29/2021Isles224/29/2021hhisc164/30/2021Lexxiefern4/30/2021


This is a really good idea and very informative!
Maybe you should make this a new thread similar to the ROFR thread that is updated quarterly!
Since I started this process, I constantly checked the ROFR thread and this closing time thread.


----------



## timff18

Amyeliza said:


> Are you on the west coast?


nope, east coast (in NY).

We also had a Saturday ROFR, so maybe we are not the norm


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Still nothing! I don’t even know how many “Disney” emails I have received today about the new discount! Each time I see anything Disney, I get so excited and then realize it isn’t what I’m waiting for! I’m on day 18 waiting for my membership. Today is my 7-month window for our next trip.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Update for those curious.  Deed recorded April 12th, no membership, no points loaded, No email response from member admin, member services says they (member admin) have no way of seeing if my deed was sent to Disney and no tracking of which cast member has my file.....more on that later.

Called the title company, says deed received to Disney on the 13th of April, will call a supervisor at members admin that she works with and call me back tomorrow on any sort of status.

So, this is my beef, I don't mind if Disney takes 15-30-45 days to load my resale membership, but it is not acceptable that Disney cannot confirm the existence of hard or electronic paperwork in their system even though they worked with the title company on the estoppel and closing papers.

This is a serious flaw/gap in the system in my opinion.

Anyways, here's hoping for something this week.


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyMom_3 said:


> How much is the add-on discount?
> Add-on-itis is real!!


I didn't get a discount.  I only bought 32 point, though!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Letsoflyakite said:


> Update for those curious.  Deed recorded April 12th, no membership, no points loaded, No email response from member admin, member services says they (member admin) have no way of seeing if my deed was sent to Disney and no tracking of which cast member has my file.....more on that later.
> 
> Called the title company, says deed received to Disney on the 13th of April, will call a supervisor at members admin that she works with and call me back tomorrow on any sort of status.
> 
> So, this is my beef, I don't mind if Disney takes 15-30-45 days to load my resale membership, but it is not acceptable that Disney cannot confirm the existence of hard or electronic paperwork in their system even though they worked with the title company on the estoppel and closing papers.
> 
> This is a serious flaw/gap in the system in my opinion.
> 
> Anyways, here's hoping for something this week.


OH wow!!  That is so frustrating.  I called this morning at 9:00 am and spoke to MS.  They loaded my points while I waited on hold. The person I spoke to said the person who loads points had been away for a few days, so it was taking them longer to find my contract.  Maybe the person is on vacation?  That is sooooo frustrating!  I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Amyeliza

hhisc16 said:


> This is a really good idea and very informative!
> Maybe you should make this a new thread similar to the ROFR thread that is updated quarterly!
> Since I started this process, I constantly checked the ROFR thread and this closing time thread.


It's a great idea.  I just don't want to "own" the process since I'm "retiring" from resale. I  did make the Google doc editable for anyone, so anyone can take up the job!   I was just really board on Friday.....and I love data trends!


----------



## GreyTami

Update 

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/17/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:  5/3/2021
Closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## E2ME2

Amyeliza said:


> Below is a spreadsheet that shows the current rate of membership accounts being created and points being loaded.  If you would like to update your information, you're welcome to on this spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> UsernameDeed RecordedTotal DaysAccount CreatedPoints Loadedmyth20011/22/2021192/9/20212/9/2021E2ME22/24/2021143/9/20213/10/2021stacie_d2/24/2021143/9/20213/10/2021ValW2/24/2021153/10/20213/11/2021jcourtney2/25/2021153/11/20213/16/2021CookieandOatmeal3/1/2021153/15/20213/15/2021CmdrThor3/2/2021153/16/20213/16/2021ML_LovesDisney3/2/2021153/16/2021jmazzuca2433/3/2021213/23/2021EmilyDisFan3/4/2021203/23/20213/29/2021mrmagpie3/4/2021203/23/20213/23/2021Sdisney2019!3/4/2021233/26/20213/29/2021wvujeb3/4/2021213/24/20213/29/2021mcraja19843/5/2021213/25/2021Sdisney2019!3/5/2021ValW3/5/2021314/4/20214/4/2021CSLucas3/8/2021193/26/20213/29/2021twinmom1083/8/2021213/28/20213/29/2021timff183/9/2021193/27/20213/29/2021princesscinderella3/9/2021dbtex233/10/2021193/28/20213/28/2021HappyThoughtsTees3/10/2021193/28/2021jdomka3/10/2021203/29/20213/29/2021LottiesMommy3/10/2021193/28/20213/29/2021mightyblade3/10/2021203/29/20213/30/2021jwmob913/12/2021203/31/20214/2/2021myth20013/12/2021214/1/20214/3/2021theducks13/12/2021203/31/20214/2/2021isthisanything3/16/2021184/2/20214/3/2021LanceOT3/17/2021174/2/20214/3/2021ValW3/17/2021174/2/20214/3/2021GreyTami3/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021shawy12693/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021vicarrieous3/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021PalDisFam3/19/2021194/6/20214/7/2021ValW3/19/2021154/2/20214/3/2021kandlsutton3/22/2021164/6/20214/7/2021smsharp3/23/2021174/8/20214/8/2021Sarah Sharp3/24/2021164/8/20214/8/2021JC19843/25/2021134/6/20214/6/2021Lexxiefern3/24/2021174/9/20214/9/2021JavaDuck3/26/2021174/11/20214/16/2021justadreamaway773/26/2021184/12/20214/19/2021FinnFogg3/26/2021174/11/2021Rustygirl843/29/2021144/11/2021jwmob913/31/2021kellylynn12534/1/2021MonaMN4/1/2021154/15/20214/19/2021carseatguru4/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021Jaydee514/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021Tkls164/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021busymommaof34/6/2021124/17/20214/19/2021bks95814/7/2021134/19/20214/21/2021jbreen20104/7/2021124/18/20214/19/2021DisneyMountainWoman4/8/2021134/20/2021tripgoerNS4/8/2021134/20/20214/21/2021TXN4Disney4/8/2021134/20/20214/21/2021justadreamaway774/8/2021ClareyLou1014/9/2021144/22/20214/23/2021ella18nm4/9/2021154/23/20214/26/2021larry475914/9/2021174/25/20214/26/2021ValW4/9/2021144/22/20214/24/2021Jdlucas244/13/2021114/23/20214/25/2021ValW4/14/2021124/25/20214/26/2021AliceIn4/15/2021154/29/2021Amyeliza4/15/2021175/1/2021iannovich4/15/2021DisneyMom_34/16/2021dischris114/20/2021jlmarr4/20/2021Element_of_Fun4/22/2021MinnieSueB4/22/2021Divaofdisney4/23/2021E2ME24/26/2021MagicKreator4/27/2021timff184/28/2021Goofyismybf4/29/2021Isles224/29/2021hhisc164/30/2021Lexxiefern4/30/2021


Nice work, Amyeliza!
I'm hoping the 14-17 day trend continues.
Congrats & good luck to everybody on this list.


----------



## geneandamy

GreyTami said:


> Update
> 
> Home: CCV@WL
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/17/2021
> Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
> Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:  5/3/2021
> Closing docs returned:
> Funds wired:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


This is awesome!  We passed ROFR on 4/8 and we're still waiting for closing documents.  Also bought at CCV.  Different title company.


----------



## GreyTami

geneandamy said:


> This is awesome!  We passed ROFR on 4/8 and we're still waiting for closing documents.  Also bought at CCV.  Different title company.


I was surprised this came back so fast!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Still nothing! I don’t even know how many “Disney” emails I have received today about the new discount! Each time I see anything Disney, I get so excited and then realize it isn’t what I’m waiting for! I’m on day 18 waiting for my membership. Today is my 7-month window for our next trip.


Still waiting!!  Day 19 which seems to be longer than it’s been recently.


----------



## hbg1

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/9/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/27/21 afternoon
Closing docs returned:4/29/21 morning
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/4/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Divaofdisney

I am day 11 today since deed was recorded. I am really hoping to hear the week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HibernationTour

Divaofdisney said:


> I am day 11 today since deed was recorded. I am really hoping to hear the week. Fingers crossed.



Same here!  We're really hoping we get the emails this week so we can try to book for pre-Christmas at the 7 month window.  Seeing other folks get their emails in that 11-17 day post deed recorded mark has given us some hope we can move quick.


----------



## tgarre06

I have not formatted my dates properly yet, but I just want to say that we received our membership email today! Deed was recorded on 4/20, exactly 2 weeks ago. Just waiting for points now, and then the waiting is over!


----------



## dischris11

tgarre06 said:


> I have not formatted my dates properly yet, but I just want to say that we received our membership email today! Deed was recorded on 4/20, exactly 2 weeks ago. Just waiting for points now, and then the waiting is over!


That's good news! My deed was recorded on 4/20 too so I hope I hear soon!!


----------



## skatermom

My deed was recorded on 4/20 And I received membership email today


----------



## Huxknits

Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
Closing docs received: 4/28/21
Closing docs returned: 4/28/21 (wire sent 4/30)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/30/21
Closing: ? We were informed 4/30 everything was received from both parties for closing and on 5/4 that deed was recorded
Deed recorded: 5/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Final wait ahead! We are probably going to plan our first trip next may/June so not sure incredibly anxious for this part but will be so glad when everything is set!


----------



## MinnieSueB

skatermom said:


> My deed was recorded on 4/20 And I received membership email today


2 days behind you - maybe this week!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

tgarre06 said:


> I have not formatted my dates properly yet, but I just want to say that we received our membership email today! Deed was recorded on 4/20, exactly 2 weeks ago. Just waiting for points now, and then the waiting is over!





skatermom said:


> My deed was recorded on 4/20 And I received membership email today


Yay! 
Wonder what’s up with mine?! My deed was recorded on 4/16.  Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## Letsoflyakite

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Wonder what’s up with mine?! My deed was recorded on 4/16.  Anyone else still waiting?



April 12th, still waiting....wonder if I should start to panic....heh.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Me! I am on day 12. Hopefully this week.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Letsoflyakite said:


> April 12th, still waiting....wonder if I should start to panic....heh.


Sorry you are still waiting, but it makes me feel a little better that I’m not the only one. Hopefully, we both hear this week!


----------



## starfrenzy

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title: Mason Title
Offer Made: 3/24/21
Offer Accepted: 3/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/24/21 (Deposit sent)
Passed ROFR: 4/20/21
Received contract: 4/29/21
Returned contract: 4/30/21
Funds wired: 4/30/21 & 5/3/21
Closing: 5/5/21
Deed recorded: 
Membership created & contract showing: 
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## VdoesDisney

starfrenzy said:


> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 3/24/21
> Offer Accepted: 3/24/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/24/21 (Deposit sent)
> Passed ROFR: 4/20/21
> Received contract: 4/29/21
> Returned contract: 4/30/21
> Funds wired: 4/30/21 & 5/3/21
> Closing: 5/5/21
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


WOW great timeline, I have the same broker and title company, same date for ROFR, and I’m only a few days behind you on receiving the contract, still waiting for the sellers.... your timeline gives me hope it will move fast!


----------



## dischris11

Yay!!!!!

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/23/21
Passed ROFR: 3/17/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/7/21
Closing docs returned: 4/8/21 including wire transfer (docs received on 4/9/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/13/21
Closing:4/15/21
Deed recorded: 4/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership:5/5/21
Points in account:


----------



## dischris11

Okay, it is posted! Is it worth trying to call membership to get my points loaded? The availability for my October trip is critically low. Or does it not matter since it is after 5? This is my first contract so this is all new to me. I'm so excited!!


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalecompany.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/31/2021
Offer accepted: 4/1/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/4/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## timff18

dischris11 said:


> Okay, it is posted! Is it worth trying to call membership to get my points loaded? The availability for my October trip is critically low. Or does it not matter since it is after 5? This is my first contract so this is all new to me. I'm so excited!!


It is very hit or miss on if they can help you or not right then and there.  It doesn't hurt to ask, but don't be upset if they tell you that they cannot add the points over the phone!


----------



## geneandamy

GreyTami said:


> I was surprised this came back so fast!





GreyTami said:


> I was surprised this came back so fast!


We're still waiting.  Ours passed ROFR on April 8th.  I was told last week that Disney had issued the Estoppel but they're still waiting for the closing documents to be drawn up.  I have to admit that I'm getting frustrated now!


----------



## michael730

GreyTami said:


> I was surprised this came back so fast!





dischris11 said:


> Okay, it is posted! Is it worth trying to call membership to get my points loaded? The availability for my October trip is critically low. Or does it not matter since it is after 5? This is my first contract so this is all new to me. I'm so excited!!


If it helps I recently finalized my two resale contracts and Disney uploaded the points within 48 hours for both contracts from when my membership was recorded. So I wouldn’t even bother calling, my first one I think the points were uploaded the very next day a few weeks ago


----------



## DisneyMom_3

dischris11 said:


> Okay, it is posted! Is it worth trying to call membership to get my points loaded? The availability for my October trip is critically low. Or does it not matter since it is after 5? This is my first contract so this is all new to me. I'm so excited!!


I don’t know if it’s worth calling, but I couldn’t take it any longer. I figured they would say there wasn’t anything they could do, which they did. But, she could see my profile, so I should be getting the emails really soon. If I don’t get the emails next week, she said I need to email DVC administration. I’m sure you could wait another day or two and the points would be in your account. If you call, the worst they can say is they can’t help. I waited less than 20 minutes to talk to someone.


----------



## GreyTami

dischris11 said:


> Okay, it is posted! Is it worth trying to call membership to get my points loaded? The availability for my October trip is critically low. Or does it not matter since it is after 5? This is my first contract so this is all new to me. I'm so excited!!


I did call and they loaded mine about a month ago.


----------



## GreyTami

geneandamy said:


> We're still waiting.  Ours passed ROFR on April 8th.  I was told last week that Disney had issued the Estoppel but they're still waiting for the closing documents to be drawn up.  I have to admit that I'm getting frustrated now!


Hang in there, it will be worth it!


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Letsoflyakite said:


> April 12th, still waiting....wonder if I should start to panic....heh.



Still no dice.  Only thing I can think of is closing papers are lost at Disney or just bad luck?  Thoughts?


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Bah... I just want my points Disney.... this should not be this hard. I am a Disney member.... just put my new contract in and put the points in.... I want to get my room booked before all the AKL Jambo studies are gone. We started this process all the way back in Mid Feb... We bought Aulani after AKL but Aulani went through faster. We are going on 4 months soon.


----------



## skatermom

How many days after contract showing in membership do points show up in account?


----------



## iannovich

FINAL UPDATE!:

Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/29/21
Offer accepted: 1/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/31/21
Passed ROFR: 2/24/21
Estoppel Received: _The closing docs came 3 weeks after passing ROFR, but based on their behavior, I have no reason to believe it took that long for the Title company to receive the Estoppel. For alI know it came back from Dinsey in 3 hours and the Title Company just dragged their feet on that as well. All the other Estoppels seemed to be coming in about 8-10 days at that time._
Closing docs received: 3/17/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/9/21
Closing: 4/12/21
Deed recorded: 4/15/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/1/21
Points in account:  5/6/21 (I didn't call to have them loaded)

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 97 Days


----------



## Bjaiken77

Do you guys ever contact Member Administration to ask for your contract to be established earlier than they may otherwise do it?  I wrote MA on my last contract, and they helped expedite the establishment of the member account.  I ran into problems with them loading the points, but that’s another story.

For the last contract, I had a special reason I was asking for expedited processing: I had a trip planned, DVC or not, within 3 weeks of deed recording.  I don’t have that same need with this contract, so I’m trying to be cool (deed recorded 04/28).  Still, I think most people on this message board are a little more anxious than the general public.  I know I’m super anxious and impatient.  So I’m battling with that internal struggle at the moment between need and want.  This is obviously a want, so I’m trying not to bother…unless other people on the board are and then I will….hahaha.


----------



## jimmymc

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/24/2021
Offer accepted: 1/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/23/2021
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/17/2021
Funds wired: 3/16/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 4/6/2021
Deed recorded: 4/8/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## HibernationTour

Bjaiken77 said:


> Do you guys ever contact Member Administration to ask for your contract to be established earlier than they may otherwise do it?  I wrote MA on my last contract, and they helped expedite the establishment of the member account.  I ran into problems with them loading the points, but that’s another story.
> 
> For the last contract, I had a special reason I was asking for expedited processing: I had a trip planned, DVC or not, within 3 weeks of deed recording.  I don’t have that same need with this contract, so I’m trying to be cool (deed recorded 04/28).  Still, I think most people on this message board are a little more anxious than the general public.  I know I’m super anxious and impatient.  So I’m battling with that internal struggle at the moment between need and want.  This is obviously a want, so I’m trying not to bother…unless other people on the board are and then I will….hahaha.


Brand new to DVC so please excuse the ignorance,  but where can one find that contact info?  We're 13 days after deed recorded which isn't a long wait, but we have points that have to be used by Feb 1 so we're anxious to get it going!  Is contacting them a good way to expedite or do they just say we will get to it when we get to it?


----------



## hhisc16

Home: HH
Broker: https://www.****************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6/2021
Offer accepted: 5/6/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/7/2021
Passed ROFR:
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## jimmymc

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Yay!
> Wonder what’s up with mine?! My deed was recorded on 4/16.  Anyone else still waiting?



Mine was recorded April 8 and still waiting. I tried calling DVC but the person on the phone couldn't help me.


----------



## Divaofdisney

jimmymc said:


> Mine was recorded April 8 and still waiting. I tried calling DVC but the person on the phone couldn't help me.


 I am waiting too but it has not been as long as that. I am calling them just to see if they can tell me where they are in regards to date of deed recording. I may not have any luck but I thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## jimmymc

Divaofdisney said:


> I am waiting too but it has not been as long as that. I am calling them just to see if they can tell me where they are in regards to date of deed recording. I may not have any luck but I thought it was worth a shot.



You can check for the deed at: https://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/


----------



## Divaofdisney

jimmymc said:


> You can check for the deed at: https://www.occompt.com/services/records-search/



My deed was already recorded over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

jimmymc said:


> Mine was recorded April 8 and still waiting. I tried calling DVC but the person on the phone couldn't help me.


Hmm, mine is a CCV contract too.

Deed record on the 8th for you and the 12th for me.


----------



## jimmymc

Divaofdisney said:


> My deed was already recorded over 2 weeks ago.



Ohhhh gotcha. I was also told to try this email: wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com


----------



## Divaofdisney

On the phone now with member services at DVC she told them that they are approximately 4 weeks behind from when one's deed is recorded to adding the membership and/or contract. She is checking on mine specifically because mine dates all way back from 1/3/121!! This has been such an incredibly long process. If what she says is true I have another 2 weeks to wait. She came back to tell me she can't see it yet and to just keep checking. Ugh.


----------



## MagicKreator

Divaofdisney said:


> On the phone now with member services at DVC she told them that they are approximately 4 weeks behind from when one's deed is recorded to adding the membership and/or contract. She is checking on mine specifically because mine dates all way back from 1/3/121!! This has been such an incredibly long process. If what she says is true I have another 2 weeks to wait. Ugh.


Looking forward to an update if she can help you. My deed recorded 4/27, so I’m not nearly there yet. But I have points expiring May 31st that I will gift to a friend that will be at WDW in a couple of weeks if I can get my points. And I need to book my late October trip. I have a cash reservation for now, but want to use my points and there’s some availability left… for now…

Hang in there everyone! Gosh! I saved so much money through resale, but this is not for the faint of heart!

Editing: Saw your update to keep checking. I’m sorry. I may call next week. The worst they can tell me is the same.


----------



## HibernationTour

Divaofdisney said:


> On the phone now with member services at DVC she told them that they are approximately 4 weeks behind from when one's deed is recorded to adding the membership and/or contract. She is checking on mine specifically because mine dates all way back from 1/3/121!! This has been such an incredibly long process. If what she says is true I have another 2 weeks to wait. Ugh.


Our deed recorded the same day as yours and now I have heartburn!


----------



## Divaofdisney

HibernationTour said:


> Our deed recorded the same day as yours and now I have heartburn!



I know right? I mean I knew they were behind but had no idea it was more like 4 weeks behind! She said they are working with skeleton crew. Why can't they have more people helping out to get these contracts loaded. For me its been over 4 months!


----------



## BillBrasky

UPDATE


Home: VGF
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
Estoppel Received: 4/13/21
Closing docs received: 4/13/21
Closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Closing: 4/20/21
Deed recorded: 4/27/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

And


Home: CCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/24/21
Offer accepted: 2/25/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
Estoppel Received: 4/15/21
Closing docs received: 4/15/21
Closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/5/21
Closing: 5/6/21
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:

AND

Home: SSR
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/28/21
Offer accepted: 3/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: 4/19/21
Closing docs received: 4/19/21
Closing docs returned: 4/20/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/25/21
Closing: 4/26/21
Deed recorded: 4/27/21
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## HibernationTour

Divaofdisney said:


> I know right? I mean I knew they were behind but had no idea it was more like 4 weeks behind! She said they are working with skeleton crew. Why can't they have more people helping out to get these contracts loaded. For me its been over 4 months!


What's weird is that earlier this week some people who had their deed record on 4/20 were getting their emails.  When I read that I was pretty darn hopeful we were going to see something later this week.  Four weeks though...ugh.  I sent an email to the address someone posted above and it said I'd hear back... or they'd "try" to respond in five business days.


----------



## Divaofdisney

HibernationTour said:


> What's weird is that earlier this week some people who had their deed record on 4/20 were getting their emails.  When I read that I was pretty darn hopeful we were going to see something later this week.  Four weeks though...ugh.  I sent an email to the address someone posted above and it said I'd hear back... or they'd "try" to respond in five business days.



I have done this also. Hope its not 5 days till I hear back. I am really wanting this to be done now. I am so over the waiting. So happy I had my Riviera contract to play with. That was done and loaded within a few hours.


----------



## Letsoflyakite

HibernationTour said:


> What's weird is that earlier this week some people who had their deed record on 4/20 were getting their emails.



Yeah, there is no consistency or rational reasoning for the randomness except dysfunction.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

jimmymc said:


> Ohhhh gotcha. I was also told to try this email: wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com


That was the email I was given when I called yesterday.


----------



## Bjaiken77

HibernationTour said:


> Brand new to DVC so please excuse the ignorance,  but where can one find that contact info?  We're 13 days after deed recorded which isn't a long wait, but we have points that have to be used by Feb 1 so we're anxious to get it going!  Is contacting them a good way to expedite or do they just say we will get to it when we get to it?



Member Administration does all the “paperwork” and readies the account and points.  You can only contact them by email at the moment.

wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


----------



## HibernationTour

Bjaiken77 said:


> Member Administration does all the “paperwork” and readies the account and points.  You can only contact them by email at the moment.
> 
> wdw.dvc.member.administration@email.disney.com


Thank you!  I sent them an email and just for grins called MS just to see what I could find out.  Super short wait time but the person I spoke to said just what you posted. So, I guess I'll wait up to five business days for a response!  Which is actually the worst thing ever because I was already checking my email every 15 min waiting for the new member info haha


----------



## E2ME2

E2ME2 said:


> Updated above with Closing Date & Deed Recorded Date....
> & Now it's in the hands of Disney
> Today is Day#57 from date of offer



OK - it's only been 10 days since the deed was recorded, but last time I checked with Member Admin, they sent an auto reply email stating they would respond within 5 business days so, factoring that in, it's equivalent to a 15 day wait, right ? 
I sent them an email today, and I hope it helps accelerate the final step of adding these points to my contract.  
I"m anxious to finalize our 2022 Snow-Bird trip.  
I just booked the southbound auto train today!  


Home: AKV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 02/28/21
Offer accepted: 03/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/21
Passed ROFR: 04/06/21
Closing docs received: 04/16/21 (*error found, resent 4/19)
Closing docs returned: 04/19/21
Seller returned closing docs: 04/22/21   (53 Days to this point)
Closing: *4/23/21*
Deed recorded: *4/26/21*
Contract Showing on Membership:    (Existing Member)
Points in account:        
Today = 67 Days!


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Divaofdisney said:


> On the phone now with member services at DVC she told them that they are approximately 4 weeks behind from when one's deed is recorded to adding the membership and/or contract. She is checking on mine specifically because mine dates all way back from 1/3/121!! This has been such an incredibly long process. If what she says is true I have another 2 weeks to wait. She came back to tell me she can't see it yet and to just keep checking. Ugh.


..................... how can they be four weeks behind....... I really thought by May I would have had my points but you started even earlier than us.


----------



## Jwaire

Anyone still waiting on closing docs to be sent? Estoppel was received for my PVB contract early last week. Still no docs!


----------



## princesscinderella

Jwaire said:


> Anyone still waiting on closing docs to be sent? Estoppel was received for my PVB contract early last week. Still no docs!


I passed ROFR on 4/26 for my BLT and I got my closing documents today.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Passed ROFR, so now time for me to join here! 
Home: OKW
Broker: DVC Resale Market
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title 
Offer made: 4/7/21
Offer accepted: 4/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/12/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/6/2021
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Delaney14

We closed on 4/21. I'm also constantly checking my email waiting to hear from Disney.  Thanks to all who have posted their information here - it helps me to know I am not alone in this!!


----------



## jimmymc

Does anyone know if an international seller would delay Disney registering the account?


----------



## ValW

jimmymc said:


> Does anyone know if an international seller would delay Disney registering the account?



The only delay I experienced with 2 different international sellers (UK and Turkey) was the time it took to receive the sellers closing documents.  Everything else seemed to move along just like any other seller.


----------



## GGGT

Home: BRV (Add on)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/15/21
Offer accepted: 2/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/5/2021
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/8/21 (While in WDW)
Closing docs returned: 4/12/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/12/21
Closing: 4/14/21
Deed recorded: 4/20/21
Contract Showing in Membership: 5/5/21 (Existing Member)
Points in account:


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Letsoflyakite said:


> Update for those curious.  Deed recorded April 12th, no membership, no points loaded, No email response from member admin, member services says they (member admin) have no way of seeing if my deed was sent to Disney and no tracking of which cast member has my file.....more on that later.
> 
> Called the title company, says deed received to Disney on the 13th of April, will call a supervisor at members admin that she works with and call me back tomorrow on any sort of status.
> 
> So, this is my beef, I don't mind if Disney takes 15-30-45 days to load my resale membership, but it is not acceptable that Disney cannot confirm the existence of hard or electronic paperwork in their system even though they worked with the title company on the estoppel and closing papers.
> 
> This is a serious flaw/gap in the system in my opinion.
> 
> Anyways, here's hoping for something this week.


Any news yet?! Still none for me. I’m wanting to go in December, but it looks like everywhere is booking up since the 7month window opened.


----------



## HibernationTour

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> ..................... how can they be four weeks behind....... I really thought by May I would have had my points but you started even earlier than us.


I'd like to know how the process works on their end.  Folks who had their deed record on 4/20 got their emails and points earlier this week.  But myself, and others in here, had their deed record on 4/23 and were told 4 weeks from recording date.  So, which is it?  I get that they might say 4 weeks to be safe but if they work on them as they come in, and 4/20 contracts were done on Monday...


----------



## D&B

Home: BWV 
Broker: DVCstore.com 
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/6/21
Offer accepted: 4/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## ddubaynavarro

Jwaire said:


> Anyone still waiting on closing docs to be sent? Estoppel was received for my PVB contract early last week. Still no docs!


I waited 3 or 4 weeks for closing docs once


----------



## Letsoflyakite

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Any news yet?! Still none for me. I’m wanting to go in December, but it looks like everywhere is booking up since the 7month window opened.



Nothing and nadda.   The wife and I are flying into Disney on Sunday for a week so I can focus on fun rather than resale process panic.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

HibernationTour said:


> I'd like to know how the process works on their end.  Folks who had their deed record on 4/20 got their emails and points earlier this week.  But myself, and others in here, had their deed record on 4/23 and were told 4 weeks from recording date.  So, which is it?  I get that they might say 4 weeks to be safe but if they work on them as they come in, and 4/20 contracts were done on Monday...


It seems to work like ROFR. They typically go in order, but it’s not always exact. Mine was recorded on 4/16 and I still haven’t heard anything. Member services said I have a profile but without the emails, there is nothing more they can do.


----------



## HibernationTour

DisneyMom_3 said:


> It seems to work like ROFR. They typically go in order, but it’s not always exact. Mine was recorded on 4/16 and I still haven’t heard anything. Member services said I have a profile but without the emails, there is nothing more they can do.


At least your profile is up!  That has to be some progress.  When I called yesterday they said we weren't even in the system yet.  The email only thing is kind of frustrating because it really feels like we're in limbo with nothing that can be done. 

I wouldn't be so anxious about it if we didn't have points that had to be used on our contract by Feb 1.  We knew that it was going to be tight going into it with availability and the contract we purchased, but our home resort is (going to be) CCV, and there are 1 BR open in January, but since we're brand new I have no idea how long they'll stay open!  Watching the availability dwindle every day, not having a clue where we're at in terms of getting our emails, and points expiring is somewhat...stressful?  That's probably not the right word because we're beyond excited still, but I just want to get the show on the road here!


----------



## E2ME2

I keep checking the DVC site every day, hoping I will be surprised to find my new points loaded......
It shouldn't be this painful!


----------



## Element_of_Fun

HibernationTour said:


> I wouldn't be so anxious about it if we didn't have points that had to be used on our contract by Feb 1.  We knew that it was going to be tight going into it with availability and the contract we purchased, but our home resort is (going to be) CCV, and there are 1 BR open in January, but since we're brand new I have no idea how long they'll stay open!  Watching the availability dwindle every day, not having a clue where we're at in terms of getting our emails, and points expiring is somewhat...stressful?  That's probably not the right word because we're beyond excited still, but I just want to get the show on the road here!



I'm in a worse boat.   My CCV points have to be used by 11/30/21.  Deed was recorded 4/22/21.  Crickets so far!


----------



## MinnieSueB

E2ME2 said:


> I keep checking the DVC site every day, hoping I will be surprised to find my new points loaded......
> It shouldn't be this painful!


Me too!
EVERY.SINGLE.DAY!  - actually several times a day!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Element_of_Fun said:


> I'm in a worse boat.   My CCV points have to be used by 11/30/21.  Deed was recorded 4/22/21.  Crickets so far!


My deed was recorded same day.  Waiting........


----------



## Jwaire

ddubaynavarro said:


> I waited 3 or 4 weeks for closing docs once



Wow. I emailed them and they sent them to me today. Contract has some unbankable points from 2020 that have to be used by Feb 22 so I need this process to move along. It's one thing to have Disney delay, but it's another to have the other pieces stall.


----------



## GGGT

Final Update:

Home: BRV (Add on)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/15/21
Offer accepted: 2/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/5/2021
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/8/21 (While in WDW)
Closing docs returned: 4/12/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/12/21
Closing: 4/14/21
Deed recorded: 4/20/21
Contract Showing in Membership: 5/5/21 (Existing Member)
Points in account: 5/7/2021


----------



## Divaofdisney

HibernationTour said:


> I'd like to know how the process works on their end.  Folks who had their deed record on 4/20 got their emails and points earlier this week.  But myself, and others in here, had their deed record on 4/23 and were told 4 weeks from recording date.  So, which is it?  I get that they might say 4 weeks to be safe but if they work on them as they come in, and 4/20 contracts were done on Monday...



I was so hoping to hear this week but when I called and spoke with MS i knew that was not going to happen. Maybe next week we can only hope. I REALLY would like to have my OKW finalized with contract loaded and points in as I started this process on 1/31/21!! I am so ready for it to be finished now. Trust me I am with all of you that are waiting patiently and always checking several times a day!


----------



## MinnieSueB

GGGT said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Home: BRV (Add on)
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 2/15/21
> Offer accepted: 2/15/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/18/2021
> Passed ROFR: 3/5/2021
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/8/21 (While in WDW)
> Closing docs returned: 4/12/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/12/21
> Closing: 4/14/21
> Deed recorded: 4/20/21
> Contract Showing in Membership: 5/5/21 (Existing Member)
> Points in account: 5/7/2021


Congratulations!  I'm 2 days behind you in deed recording so hoping very soon!


----------



## E2ME2

MinnieSueB said:


> Congratulations!  I'm 2 days behind you in deed recording so hoping very soon!


Awesome - 
I'm 6 days behind your Deed-Recorded-Date


----------



## HibernationTour

Divaofdisney said:


> I was so hoping to hear this week but when I called and spoke with MS i knew that was not going to happen. Maybe next week we can only hope. I REALLY would like to have my OKW finalized with contract loaded and points in as I started this process on 1/31/21!! I am so ready for it to be finished now. Trust me I am with all of you that are waiting patiently and always checking several times a day!


Do they work Saturdays or just M-F?


----------



## vicarrieous

HibernationTour said:


> Do they work Saturdays or just M-F?



I got my member email and points loaded on the Saturday before Easter in early April. So it can still happen today!


----------



## hbg1

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/9/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/27/21 afternoon
Closing docs returned:4/29/21 morning
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/4/21
Deed recorded: 5/7/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## LadybugsMum

HibernationTour said:


> Do they work Saturdays or just M-F?


My points were loaded on a Sunday morning in Sept.


----------



## GGGT

MinnieSueB said:


> Congratulations!  I'm 2 days behind you in deed recording so hoping very soon!



Best of luck, it's coming soon!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Gosh I am really hoping it will be soon! Praying for a bit of pixie dust to make this happen.


----------



## HibernationTour

Just wanted to say good luck to those who are hoping to hear this week!  I certainly got my fingers crossed!  Btw, only 4 more business days until they might respond to my email haha


----------



## MinnieSueB

I guess they didn't work today & were spending time with their moms.  Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## GoofyGuy777

Doing this again as I forgot to link the broker...

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 2/28/21
Offer accepted: 3/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/3/21
Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
Estoppel Received: 3/29/21 ???
Closing docs received: 3/30/21
Closing docs returned: 4/2/21 &  4/5/21(Docs has to be re-notrized)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/4/21 (International seller and one of the sellers passed away during this time)
Closing: 5/5/21
Deed recorded: 5/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Looking to book a trip in July, so hoping for some Pixie Dust to have the contract load and points are showing in account ASAP.


----------



## jwmob91

Got the good ROFR news today!

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/9/2021
Offer accepted: 4/13/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Total days so far...31 days


----------



## dischris11

Final Update

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/21/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/23/21
Passed ROFR: 3/17/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/7/21
Closing docs returned: 4/8/21 including wire transfer (docs received on 4/9/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/13/21
Closing:4/15/21
Deed recorded: 4/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership:5/5/21
Points in account: 5/6/21 (I called)

Total time from offer to points: 74 days (it felt like eternity!)


----------



## E2ME2

HibernationTour said:


> Do they work Saturdays or just M-F?


No weekends - they're just M/Fers


----------



## Jmazzuca243

E2ME2 said:


> No weekends - they're just M/Fers



I think they work Saturdays. They loaded my contract to my account on Saturday. I have also seen others post that they had accounts or points loaded on the weekend.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I think they work Saturdays. They loaded my contract to my account on Saturday. I have also seen others post that they had accounts or points loaded on the weekend.



Sure wish I would have been mine.... here's hoping it will be this week now on day 17 since deed recorded.


----------



## vicarrieous

E2ME2 said:


> No weekends - they're just M/Fers



I got my Member email and points loaded on a Saturday (April 3 <- day before Easter Sunday)


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Divaofdisney said:


> Sure wish I would have been mine.... here's hoping it will be this week now on day 17 since deed recorded.


Me too! I’m on Day 24 since my deed was recorded!! I called the middle of last week and they could see my profile, but couldn’t do anything without the emails that I’m still waiting on!  I’m 3 business days away from an email back from membership.
Hopefully, we both hear today!!!


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

jwmob91 said:


> Got the good ROFR news today!
> 
> Home Resort: CCV
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/9/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/13/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total days so far...31 days



Good ROFR news here too! Yay!!! 
We have a very similar timeline! 

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## HibernationTour

Divaofdisney said:


> Sure wish I would have been mine.... here's hoping it will be this week now on day 17 since deed recorded.


I've got a good feeling about this week for us!   As a side note, it drives me nuts that we don't have a number to call.  It's frustrating to just send an email and get an automated response and then wait around.  I understand the long wait for certain parts of the process, but it doesn't feel like it should take this long from deed recording to being able to use my points and make a res!


----------



## Divaofdisney

HibernationTour said:


> I've got a good feeling about this week for us!   As a side note, it drives me nuts that we don't have a number to call.  It's frustrating to just send an email and get an automated response and then wait around.  I understand the long wait for certain parts of the process, but it doesn't feel like it should take this long from deed recording to being able to use my points and make a res!



I agree 100%! I keep checking email both from email I sent to admin as well as Disney and still NOTHING!! Ahhhh.....


----------



## Samita

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/12/2021
Offer accepted: 4/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/7/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## VdoesDisney

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/25/21
Offer accepted: 3/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/20/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/12/2021 (scheduled)
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## SMB418

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/1/2021
Offer accepted: 4/1/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/3/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/27/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Hoping to hear about Estoppel and Closing this week.


----------



## vicarrieous

jswoodard said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: Fidelity
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 03/08/2021
> Offer accepted: 03/08/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 03/10/2021
> Passed ROFR: 4/19/2021
> Closing docs received: 04/23/2021
> Closing docs returned: 04/23/2021
> Closing: 04/28/2021
> Deed recorded: 04/28/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> We have points on this contract expiring the end of May, so it's really coming down to the wire. Hoping we get the points in time to use them.



Good luck! That is really cutting it close!! How many points do you have set to expire? Is there any availability left yet for the end of May?


----------



## jswoodard

vicarrieous said:


> Good luck! That is really cutting it close!! How many points do you have set to expire? Is there any availability left yet for the end of May?


Yes, it's a nail biter! We have 78 points expiring. We have airfare, tickets and restaurants booked and ready to go, just waiting on the points to hopefully get some type of accommodations. As of right now, Saratoga is open for the dates we need. If it doesn't work out, we'll be staying at LaQuinta.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Deed recorded 4/23...................


----------



## ParkFreak

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: DVCResaleMarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/19/2021
Offer accepted: 04/19/2021
Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## E2ME2

E2ME2 said:


> No weekends - they're just M/Fers





E2ME2 said:


> No weekends - they're just M/Fers


Thanks, jwmob91
I'm glad someone got my joke!


----------



## vicarrieous

Jkramer79 said:


> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: DVC Shop
> Title Company: Hayes Title
> Offer made: 02/03/2021
> Offer accepted: 02/03/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 02/05/2021
> Passed ROFR: 03/01/2021
> Closing docs received: 03/16/2021
> Closing docs returned: 03/26/2021
> Closing: 04/07/2021
> Deed recorded: 04/08/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member but different use year):
> Points in account:
> Sent email to disney checking on status: 5/10/2021 (thanks to reading thru this thread)



Best of luck! Did you check the comptroller site to double check deed recorded day?


----------



## Jkramer79

vicarrieous said:


> Best of luck! Did you check the comptroller site to double check deed recorded day?


Yes, i knew it was recorded before the title company even told me it was recorded. Title told me about 2 weeks later and sent me the copy of the recorded deed.


----------



## vicarrieous

Jkramer79 said:


> Yes, i knew it was recorded before the title company even told me it was recorded. Title told me about 2 weeks later and sent me the copy of the recorded deed.


Crazy. I know its been taking a bit longer lately but your wait has been one of the longest I have seen recently to get your member emails. Hang in there and hope you hear today!


----------



## Jkramer79

vicarrieous said:


> Crazy. I know its been taking a bit longer lately but your wait has been one of the longest I have seen recently to get your member emails. Hang in there and hope you hear today!


Hopefully, i was wanting to book a stay this weekend but that is not going to happen. And i am trying to book in June for my son's 21st birthday.


----------



## vicarrieous

Jkramer79 said:


> Hopefully, i was wanting to book a stay this weekend but that is not going to happen. And i am trying to book in June for my son's 21st birthday.



That stress is for real! Best of luck!


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Like all I see is a build up of contracts every day but almost nothing on Disney's end to get the contracts in the system... I am just soo done with waiting.


----------



## Divaofdisney

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Like all I see is a build up of contracts every day but almost nothing on Disney's end to get the contracts in the system... I am just soo done with waiting.



YES!! Me too!! I feel like I have waited long enough. Geez come on!!


----------



## 808blessing

I’m right behind you both! Whenever I start resales (hehe twice) I project out and note dates of the phase in my most optimistic scenario. I adjust as I sadly pass the date to keep my future planning on track So 5/13 was predicted the fastest I get my closing docs. Looks like I have hope for close to that!!


----------



## Angela0917

So this is my first reply on this, my deed recorded on 4/26, realistically how much longer can this possibly take?  I started the process back in the beginning of February, with hopes to be able to take my kids this summer if even just got a long weekend but I’m feeling like there’s going to be nothing left by the time I get these points.  Should I be looking to rent a confirmed reservation, or book something through Disney, or should I keep waiting?  I never imagined this would be taking so long.  The seller took 3 weeks to return the first agreement and another 3 weeks to return the contract, so it’s not all Disney’s fault, but this is getting really frustrating.


----------



## Westerlin

Home Resort: Polynesian
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/13/2021
Offer accepted: 3/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/22/2021
Was told Contract was purchased back by Disney: 03/31/21 (Started to look for a new one)
Was told they made a mistake and Disney did not purchase mine back: 04/2/21
Passed ROFR: 04/13/2021
Closing docs received: 04/15/2021
Closing docs returned:  04/17/21
Closing: 4/26/2021
Deed recorded: 4/27/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## HibernationTour

Has anyone with a deed recorded date of 4/21 or later heard anything?


----------



## Divaofdisney

HibernationTour said:


> Has anyone with a deed recorded date of 4/21 or later heard anything?



Nope! Mine recorded 4/23 day 18 and day 5 of my email to Disney admin- which I thought they were supposed to answer in 5 days. I am about to give up hope it will even be this week. I am incredibly over this process now. I really am. Thank goodness I am not ever doing this again. With my direct purchase I am now done. Still I do want my points I have alot to plan still. Where is the pixie dust?


----------



## MinnieSueB

HibernationTour said:


> Has anyone with a deed recorded date of 4/21 or later heard anything?


Ours recorded 4/22
We were making really great progress until now.  Maybe the person who loads contracts was on vacation & we are getting ready to have an avalanche of points loading!  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Samita

Jwaire said:


> I'm gonna try this one last time. Maybe it won't be deleted.
> 
> Home Resort: PVB
> Broker: DVC Resale Market [It won't let me enter URL. Marks it as spam.]
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/14/2021
> Offer accepted: 3/14/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 3/19/2021 (Small delay. Title company didn't notice my deposit form.)
> Passed ROFR: 4/16/2021
> Estoppel received: 4/27/2021 (Asked title company. May have been received earlier.)
> Closing docs received: 5/7/21 (After I requested them. Took a little while to get all financing docs.)
> Closing docs returned: 5/11/21 (My side. Awaiting seller's.)
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points on Account:
> 
> What I've learned: Be sure to ask if you think something is taking too long. They are processing a lot of contracts right now, things get delayed and things get missed. I've had good communication from everyone involved including DVC Resale Market's admin team and my closing agent at the title company.


I had the same problem. In order to post links you should have at least 10 posts and the ones on DVC thread don’t count. I went to the  test thread and upped my post count there.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/u...t-count-please.3571551/page-591#post-62961808


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

HibernationTour said:


> Has anyone with a deed recorded date of 4/21 or later heard anything?


No, recorded the morning of the 22nd. This has seemed like the longest wait yet.


----------



## HibernationTour

Divaofdisney said:


> Nope! Mine recorded 4/23 day 18 and day 5 of my email to Disney admin- which I thought they were supposed to answer in 5 days. I am about to give up hope it will even be this week. I am incredibly over this process now. I really am. Thank goodness I am not ever doing this again. With my direct purchase I am now done. Still I do want my points I have alot to plan still. Where is the pixie dust?


Nothing on my email to them either.  Although, I don't have high hopes for the response to the email.  I figure they'll just say they're working on contracts and it can take up to 4 weeks.  Do they do the contracts in batches?  Early last week deeds recorded on 4/20 were coming through pretty regular, then we hit 4/21 and things just died.  But I guess our sample size is just confined to the folks in this thread.  I feel like a looney tune over this issue but the no communication, waiting, and fast-dwindling availability is a deadly combination!


----------



## Bjaiken77

Nope, deed recorded 04/28, so I’m much later than some of those already mentioned.  I did email yesterday just to start putting a little pressure on them.


----------



## GreyTami

Update 

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/17/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned:  5/7/2021
Funds wired:  5/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:  5/10/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## Sandisw

Hi Everyone! Just my monthly reminder to be sure the link to all brokers is posted.

If you can not get the link to show up, then please just leave it blank. Do not simply post the name,

I had to delete several posts today...I really feel bad doing it...because people used only names and some were in our filter.

Thank you!


----------



## Jwaire

Samita said:


> I had the same problem. In order to post links you should have at least 10 posts and the ones on DVC thread don’t count. I went to the  test thread and upped my post count there.



Thanks for the tip, my post has been deleted twice and they keep telling me to post the link yet it won’t let me. Now I know why. I’m not looking up the information again.


----------



## tgarre06

tgarre06 said:


> I have not formatted my dates properly yet, but I just want to say that we received our membership email today! Deed was recorded on 4/20, exactly 2 weeks ago. Just waiting for points now, and then the waiting is over!


Just an update that I received my points 2 days after receiving my membership email. I received my membership email 5/4 and my points 5/6. Now I have an unhealthy obsession with stalking the website to get a reservation for our Thanksgiving trip. I scored 3 of the 6 nights in a studio at our home resort BLT tonight. 3 more nights to go and probably a million more refreshes to the availability calendar! lol


----------



## DisneyMom_3

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/9/21
> Offer accepted: 3/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/30/21
> Estoppel received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/1/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/1/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/21(mailed)
> Closing: 4/15/21
> Deed recorded: 4/16/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Days between offer and deed recorded: 38 days
> 
> Still waiting on membership and points, but the previous steps have been faster than I expected (although the waiting was still hard). How much longer does it usually take for a new member to get a membership account and points?



Home: VGF
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/9/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/30/21
Estoppel received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/1/21
Closing docs returned: 4/1/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/21(mailed)
Closing: 4/15/21
Deed recorded: 4/16/21
Contract Showing on Membership: ? (I called on 5/5 and they could see my profile)
Points in account: 05/11/21

Days between offer and points in account: 63 days

Apparently, I jinxed myself when I said how quick the previous steps had been. I finally figured out why I hadn’t received the membership emails. My email address was wrong! So, not sure when my account was created although they could see my profile on 5/5 when I called to check. Everything was sorted out today and I officially have my membership account, points in my account, and could book something if only there was anywhere with full availability for my dates at the beginning of December. I’m excited to be a real member though!!!


----------



## Chris_Jarrett

All done: 


Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: **********
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/11/21
Offer accepted: 3/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/13/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received:?
Closing docs received: 4/5/21
Closing docs returned: 4/5/21 (wire received on 4/8/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/15/21
Closing: 4/20/21
Deed recorded: 4/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/10/21
Points in account: 5/11/21

exactly two months from making the offer until getting the points loaded into my account. This is my second contract and it had the same use year as my first at SSR so that may have helped as I didn’t have to set up a new membership account as the points automatically loaded into my existing account for me.


----------



## Samita

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/9/21
> Offer accepted: 3/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/30/21
> Estoppel received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/1/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/1/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/21(mailed)
> Closing: 4/15/21
> Deed recorded: 4/16/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: ? (I called on 5/5 and they could see my profile)
> Points in account: 05/11/21
> 
> Days between offer and points in account: 63 days
> 
> Apparently, I jinxed myself when I said how quick the previous steps had been. I finally figured out why I hadn’t received the membership emails. My email address was wrong! So, not sure when my account was created although they could see my profile on 5/5 when I called to check. Everything was sorted out today and I officially have my membership account, points in my account, and could book something if only there was anywhere with full availability for my dates at the beginning of December. I’m excited to be a real member though!!!





Chris_Jarrett said:


> All done:
> 
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/11/21
> Offer accepted: 3/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/13/21
> Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
> Estoppel Received:?
> Closing docs received: 4/5/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/5/21 (wire received on 4/8/21)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/15/21
> Closing: 4/20/21
> Deed recorded: 4/26/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/10/21
> Points in account: 5/11/21
> 
> exactly two months from making the offer until getting the points loaded into my account. This is my second contract and it had the same use year as my first at SSR so that may have helped as I didn’t have to set up a new membership account as the points automatically loaded into my existing account for me.



Awesome! I hope my title company receives estoppel and I receive closing documents as soon as you did.


----------



## Goofyismybf

deed recorded 4/28 here. Nothing. I’m so sick because I’m trying to book for July and December and both are about full


----------



## MinnieSueB

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/9/21
> Offer accepted: 3/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/30/21
> Estoppel received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/1/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/1/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/8/21(mailed)
> Closing: 4/15/21
> Deed recorded: 4/16/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: ? (I called on 5/5 and they could see my profile)
> Points in account: 05/11/21
> 
> Days between offer and points in account: 63 days
> 
> Apparently, I jinxed myself when I said how quick the previous steps had been. I finally figured out why I hadn’t received the membership emails. My email address was wrong! So, not sure when my account was created although they could see my profile on 5/5 when I called to check. Everything was sorted out today and I officially have my membership account, points in my account, and could book something if only there was anywhere with full availability for my dates at the beginning of December. I’m excited to be a real member though!!!



So glad you finally figured out what the problem was!  I'm still waiting.  I'm constantly stalking "My Dashboard" seeing if my VGF contract has been added.  I'm giving them until 9am tomorrow & then I'm calling.  Hope you find some dates for your trip.  Welcome Home!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Chris_Jarrett said:


> All done:
> 
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/11/21
> Offer accepted: 3/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/13/21
> Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
> Estoppel Received:?
> Closing docs received: 4/5/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/5/21 (wire received on 4/8/21)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/15/21
> Closing: 4/20/21
> Deed recorded: 4/26/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/10/21
> Points in account: 5/11/21
> 
> exactly two months from making the offer until getting the points loaded into my account. This is my second contract and it had the same use year as my first at SSR so that may have helped as I didn’t have to set up a new membership account as the points automatically loaded into my existing account for me.


They certainly don't go in any order.  My deed recorded 4/22 & we are existing members.  I'll give them today & then I'm calling.  Enjoy AKL!


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

MinnieSueB said:


> They certainly don't go in any order.  My deed recorded 4/22 & we are existing members.  I'll give them today & then I'm calling.  Enjoy AKL!


I have same situation. I just checked my DVC account and my 2nd contract is showing now! I didn't get an email and no points loaded, but I'm glad to see some progress!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Wishuponastar0412 said:


> I have same situation. I just checked my DVC account and my 2nd contract is showing now! I didn't get an email and no points loaded, but I'm glad to see some progress!


Go ahead & call.  I'm on hold right now waiting for them to load the points.  YAY!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Wishuponastar0412 said:


> I have same situation. I just checked my DVC account and my 2nd contract is showing now! I didn't get an email and no points loaded, but I'm glad to see some progress!



Happy for you! Since your deed was recorded the 22nd maybe I will hear later today or tomorrow as mine was on the 23rd. Here's hoping anyway.


----------



## jimmymc

Just heard back from Disney about my account. The contract was processed on April 20 after being recorded April 8, but I never got the email. Member services forwarded it today and my points were already set up and ready to use!

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com, Magic Vacation title
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/24/2021
Offer accepted: 1/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 1/26/2021
Passed ROFR: 2/23/2021
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/17/2021
Funds wired: 3/16/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 4/6/2021
Deed recorded: 4/8/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/12/2021
Points in account: 5/12/2021

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 108 days


----------



## vicarrieous

jimmymc said:


> Just heard back from Disney about my account. The contract was processed on April 20 after being recorded April 8, but I never got the email. Member services forwarded it today and my points were already set up and ready to use!
> 
> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com, Magic Vacation title
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/24/2021
> Offer accepted: 1/24/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 1/26/2021
> Passed ROFR: 2/23/2021
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/11/2021
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/2021
> Funds wired: 3/16/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 4/6/2021
> Deed recorded: 4/8/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/12/2021
> Points in account: 5/12/2021
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 108 days



I am glad you finally got it, but wow, what a bummer! Did they have your email address wrong or what?


----------



## Sunnyore

Chris_Jarrett said:


> All done:
> 
> 
> Home: Animal Kingdom Lodge
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/11/21
> Offer accepted: 3/12/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/13/21
> Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
> Estoppel Received:?
> Closing docs received: 4/5/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/5/21 (wire received on 4/8/21)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/15/21
> Closing: 4/20/21
> Deed recorded: 4/26/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/10/21
> Points in account: 5/11/21
> 
> exactly two months from making the offer until getting the points loaded into my account. This is my second contract and it had the same use year as my first at SSR so that may have helped as I didn’t have to set up a new membership account as the points automatically loaded into my existing account for me.



So this is my first add on resale and I’m about 4 day behind you on deed recording. Did you just check your DVC account daily or was there an email to let you know the new contract is added? I’ve been checking the account daily but if there’s an email that goes out then maybe I can just look for that. 2 month process is pretty good timing!


----------



## jimmymc

vicarrieous said:


> I am glad you finally got it, but wow, what a bummer! Did they have your email address wrong or what?



Not that I can tell? The forwarded email had my correct email address but it was all caps, which shouldn't affect anything. The forwarded email also did not go to spam. I rechecked the original date and nothing was in my inbox, so I really don't know. Either way, I can login and do everything online now, so it shouldn't be an issue going forward.


----------



## Divaofdisney

So are we up to date 4/22 with contracts now loading?? I just wanted to get some sort of timeline


----------



## hhisc16

Divaofdisney said:


> So are we up to date 4/22 with contracts now loading?? I just wanted to get some sort of timeline


Maybe a new thread could be created to show a timeline of when the process is completed.
Similar to the ROFR thread on the 1st page.


----------



## Divaofdisney

hhisc16 said:


> Maybe a new thread could be created to show a timeline of when the process is completed.
> Similar to the ROFR thread on the 1st page.



Yes that would be amazing! Any takers?


----------



## Angela0917

Divaofdisney said:


> Yes that would be amazing! Any takers?


Someone made that spreadsheet a few weeks ago, that made it really easy to look at dates and compare how long the process is taking


----------



## Angela0917

Amyeliza said:


> Below is a spreadsheet that shows the current rate of membership accounts being created and points being loaded.  If you would like to update your information, you're welcome to on this spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> UsernameDeed RecordedTotal DaysAccount CreatedPoints Loadedmyth20011/22/2021192/9/20212/9/2021E2ME22/24/2021143/9/20213/10/2021stacie_d2/24/2021143/9/20213/10/2021ValW2/24/2021153/10/20213/11/2021jcourtney2/25/2021153/11/20213/16/2021CookieandOatmeal3/1/2021153/15/20213/15/2021CmdrThor3/2/2021153/16/20213/16/2021ML_LovesDisney3/2/2021153/16/2021jmazzuca2433/3/2021213/23/2021EmilyDisFan3/4/2021203/23/20213/29/2021mrmagpie3/4/2021203/23/20213/23/2021Sdisney2019!3/4/2021233/26/20213/29/2021wvujeb3/4/2021213/24/20213/29/2021mcraja19843/5/2021213/25/2021Sdisney2019!3/5/2021ValW3/5/2021314/4/20214/4/2021CSLucas3/8/2021193/26/20213/29/2021twinmom1083/8/2021213/28/20213/29/2021timff183/9/2021193/27/20213/29/2021princesscinderella3/9/2021dbtex233/10/2021193/28/20213/28/2021HappyThoughtsTees3/10/2021193/28/2021jdomka3/10/2021203/29/20213/29/2021LottiesMommy3/10/2021193/28/20213/29/2021mightyblade3/10/2021203/29/20213/30/2021jwmob913/12/2021203/31/20214/2/2021myth20013/12/2021214/1/20214/3/2021theducks13/12/2021203/31/20214/2/2021isthisanything3/16/2021184/2/20214/3/2021LanceOT3/17/2021174/2/20214/3/2021ValW3/17/2021174/2/20214/3/2021GreyTami3/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021shawy12693/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021vicarrieous3/18/2021174/3/20214/3/2021PalDisFam3/19/2021194/6/20214/7/2021ValW3/19/2021154/2/20214/3/2021kandlsutton3/22/2021164/6/20214/7/2021smsharp3/23/2021174/8/20214/8/2021Sarah Sharp3/24/2021164/8/20214/8/2021JC19843/25/2021134/6/20214/6/2021Lexxiefern3/24/2021174/9/20214/9/2021JavaDuck3/26/2021174/11/20214/16/2021justadreamaway773/26/2021184/12/20214/19/2021FinnFogg3/26/2021174/11/2021Rustygirl843/29/2021144/11/2021jwmob913/31/2021kellylynn12534/1/2021MonaMN4/1/2021154/15/20214/19/2021carseatguru4/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021Jaydee514/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021Tkls164/2/2021154/16/20214/19/2021busymommaof34/6/2021124/17/20214/19/2021bks95814/7/2021134/19/20214/21/2021jbreen20104/7/2021124/18/20214/19/2021DisneyMountainWoman4/8/2021134/20/2021tripgoerNS4/8/2021134/20/20214/21/2021TXN4Disney4/8/2021134/20/20214/21/2021justadreamaway774/8/2021ClareyLou1014/9/2021144/22/20214/23/2021ella18nm4/9/2021154/23/20214/26/2021larry475914/9/2021174/25/20214/26/2021ValW4/9/2021144/22/20214/24/2021Jdlucas244/13/2021114/23/20214/25/2021ValW4/14/2021124/25/20214/26/2021AliceIn4/15/2021154/29/2021Amyeliza4/15/2021175/1/2021iannovich4/15/2021DisneyMom_34/16/2021dischris114/20/2021jlmarr4/20/2021Element_of_Fun4/22/2021MinnieSueB4/22/2021Divaofdisney4/23/2021E2ME24/26/2021MagicKreator4/27/2021timff184/28/2021Goofyismybf4/29/2021Isles224/29/2021hhisc164/30/2021Lexxiefern4/30/2021


----------



## Divaofdisney

Angela0917 said:


> Someone made that spreadsheet a few weeks ago, that made it really easy to look at dates and compare how long the process is taking


 Yes I did see that but she did it just like one time thing. I am trying to learn the art of patience but its getting tougher and tougher as the days go on and I am still waiting. I don't want to complain because there are such bigger world problems to deal with. It is just my own wanting to have the process finally done.


----------



## Angela0917

Divaofdisney said:


> Yes I did see that but she did it just like one time thing. I am trying to learn the art of patience but its getting tougher and tougher as the days go on and I am still waiting. I don't want to complain because there are such bigger world problems to deal with. It is just my own wanting to have the process finally done.


It was a one time thing but it is editable so we can keep it going... I don’t know if it can be added to this front page?


----------



## hhisc16

Divaofdisney said:


> Yes that would be amazing! Any takers?


I tried to make a new thread.
Hopefully it worked!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021.3836891/


----------



## MinnieSueB

Divaofdisney said:


> So are we up to date 4/22 with contracts now loading?? I just wanted to get some sort of timeline


Yes, ours was recorded 4/22.  I can see it listed VGF as a Home Resort (will not let me book) on my "Plan a Vacation" page but it's still not listed in "My Dashboard" so the CM said I would still need to wait another day or two for the points to load.


----------



## magicmountainmama

We closed 4/20 & today I received the email from Disney with my activation code, but I haven't received the email with my member id number.  Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## DisneyMom_3

MinnieSueB said:


> So glad you finally figured out what the problem was!  I'm still waiting.  I'm constantly stalking "My Dashboard" seeing if my VGF contract has been added.  I'm giving them until 9am tomorrow & then I'm calling.  Hope you find some dates for your trip.  Welcome Home!


Thanks! Good luck!!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

magicmountainmama said:


> We closed 4/20 & today I received the email from Disney with my activation code, but I haven't received the email with my member id number.  Has anybody else experienced this?


Did you check your Spam folder? If you don’t get it soon, I would call.


----------



## HibernationTour

Glad to see some 4/22 contracts going!  As a 4/23 guy, hope springs eternal!


----------



## magicmountainmama

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Did you check your Spam folder? If you don’t get it soon, I would call.


I did check the spam with no luck. Hopefully  it comes through soon


----------



## huskerfanatic7

deed recorded 4/23 and i just got my activation code email. now just waitng for my member id email


----------



## MinnieSueB

FINALLY completed!

Home: VGF
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title (Cammy is awesome)
Offer made: 03/10/21
Offer accepted: 03/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 03/11/21
Passed ROFR: 04/01/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 04/05/21
Closing docs returned: 04/05/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 04/20/21
Closing: 04/22/21
Deed recorded: 04/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/12/2021-already a member
Points in account:  05/12/2021
Days:  63  vs. 124 days during the shutdown last year


----------



## HibernationTour

huskerfanatic7 said:


> deed recorded 4/23 and i just got my activation code email. now just waitng for my member id email


Congrats!!  That's so exciting.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

HibernationTour said:


> Congrats!!  That's so exciting.



thanks! is it normal not to get both emails at the same time? im a little worried


----------



## HibernationTour

huskerfanatic7 said:


> thanks! is it normal not to get both emails at the same time? im a little worried


I'm not the guy that would know that info, sorry to say.  We're on our first contract, recorded date same as yours so the process is still foreign to me!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

huskerfanatic7 said:


> thanks! is it normal not to get both emails at the same time? im a little worried


I didn’t receive either email (my email address was wrong), but from what I’ve seen here, most come within minutes or hours of each other.


----------



## stacyb79

Deed recorded 4/23.  Got my activation code but no number yet.  It's been about three hours. I called but they said since I purchased resale, they can not help because they have no way to verify that I am me


----------



## HibernationTour

stacyb79 said:


> Deed recorded 4/23.  Got my activation code but no number yet.  It's been about three hours. I called but they said since I purchased resale, they can not help because they have no way to verify that I am me


So you just have to wait? Lol


----------



## huskerfanatic7

stacyb79 said:


> Deed recorded 4/23.  Got my activation code but no number yet.  It's been about three hours. I called but they said since I purchased resale, they can not help because they have no way to verify that I am me



I had a similar call with ms just now though mine was quite rude. The castmember kept saying that the club ID is in the paperwork and i said not on resale contracts. He then told me to contact the broker and I told him thats not how it works on resale contracts and refused to transfer me to a supervisor. So if they have an error and i never get the 2nd email with my club ID i'm just out of luck?


----------



## stacyb79

huskerfanatic7 said:


> I had a similar call with ms just now though mine was quite rude. The castmember kept saying that the club ID is in the paperwork and i said not on resale contracts. He then told me to contact the broker and I told him thats not how it works on resale contracts and refused to transfer me to a supervisor. So if they have an error and i never get the 2nd email with my club ID i'm just out of luck?


I emailed the broker.  He said I needed to wait for a few more days. Hoping we receive something tomorrow.  I am past my 11 month and am itching to book.


----------



## stacyb79

HibernationTour said:


> So you just have to wait? Lol


Guess so.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

huskerfanatic7 said:


> I had a similar call with ms just now though mine was quite rude. The castmember kept saying that the club ID is in the paperwork and i said not on resale contracts. He then told me to contact the broker and I told him thats not how it works on resale contracts and refused to transfer me to a supervisor. So if they have an error and i never get the 2nd email with my club ID i'm just out of luck?


Hang up and call back. You should get a different cast member, which will hopefully help you out. I dealt with a similar situation and called back a second time. The second cast member fixed it for me.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

stacyb79 said:


> I emailed the broker.  He said I needed to wait for a few more days. Hoping we receive something tomorrow.  I am past my 11 month and am itching to book.



me too. this is just cruel giving us one of the emails lol


----------



## Delaney14

The same  thing just happened to me.  I have an activation code but no membership number...  So I called....  to get my membership number. 
Apparently they can't give me any information without a membership number.  The conversation I just had was ridiculous, went in circles, and I got nothing...


----------



## MinnieSueB

huskerfanatic7 said:


> thanks! is it normal not to get both emails at the same time? im a little worried


It's been awhile so I can't remember but I do think they come very close in time to each other


----------



## DisneyMom_3

jimmymc said:


> Mine was recorded April 8 and still waiting. I tried calling DVC but the person on the phone couldn't help me.





Jmazzuca243 said:


> Hang up and call back. You should get a different cast member, which will hopefully help you out. I dealt with a similar situation and called back a second time. The second cast member fixed it for me.





Delaney14 said:


> The same  thing just happened to me.  I have an activation code but no membership number...  So I called....  to get my membership number.
> Apparently they can't give me any information without a membership number.  The conversation I just had was ridiculous, went in circles, and I got nothing...


Totally agree with calling back. I called four different times over the past week. I was told something different each time but basically no one could help. Eventually though, yesterday, the sweet lady put me on hold and contacted someone in the back office and got everything straightened out. (They had my email address wrong.) It took about 40 minutes and they asked all sorts of questions, but when I hung up, I finally had my member ID number and points on my account.  My advice is to be polite and persistent.


----------



## jimmymc

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Totally agree with calling back. I called four different times over the past week. I was told something different each time but basically no one could help. Eventually though, yesterday, the sweet lady put me on hold and contacted someone in the back office and got everything straightened out. (They had my email address wrong.) It took about 40 minutes and they asked all sorts of questions, but when I hung up, I finally had my member ID number and points on my account.  My advice is to be polite and persistent.



I ended up getting my email resent after emailing an administrator at DVC. Points are now loaded and I can see them.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Today is the day!!!!!  After nearly 4 months from the beginning of this process my contract is finally loaded- I will call to have points loaded when MS opens. I just happen to check this morning and it was there finally!! I am so happy and relieved now just one last step to have points loaded in system. I get double points this year so I am going to be happy planning again soon. Thanks to everyone putting up with my lack of patience.

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Title Company
Offer made: 1/31/21
Offer accepted: 2/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
Estoppel Received: *unclear as to when
Closing docs received: 3/23/21
Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/2/21
Closing: 4/21/21
Deed recorded: 4/23/21
Membership created and contract showing: 5/13/21 (existing member from Riviera contract- loaded first)
Points in account: 5/13/21

Total time- 101 days!!


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Divaofdisney said:


> Today is the day!!!!!  After nearly 4 months from the beginning of this process my contract is finally loaded- I will call to have points loaded when MS opens. I just happen to check this morning and it was there finally!! I am so happy and relieved now just one last step to have points loaded in system. I get double points this year so I am going to be happy planning again soon. Thanks to everyone putting up with my lack of patience.
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Title Company
> Offer made: 1/31/21
> Offer accepted: 2/1/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
> Estoppel Received: *unclear as to when
> Closing docs received: 3/23/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/2/21
> Closing: 4/21/21
> Deed recorded: 4/23/21
> Membership created and contract showing: 5/13/21 (existing member from Riviera contract- loaded first)
> Points in account:


Yay!!  
Why did it take nearly 3 weeks after all docs were returned to close? You poor thing - your timeline was terrible! Glad you are finally ready to begin the planning stage especially with those double points - how fun!!


----------



## MinnieSueB

Divaofdisney said:


> Today is the day!!!!!  After nearly 4 months from the beginning of this process my contract is finally loaded- I will call to have points loaded when MS opens. I just happen to check this morning and it was there finally!! I am so happy and relieved now just one last step to have points loaded in system. I get double points this year so I am going to be happy planning again soon. Thanks to everyone putting up with my lack of patience.
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Title Company
> Offer made: 1/31/21
> Offer accepted: 2/1/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
> Estoppel Received: *unclear as to when
> Closing docs received: 3/23/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/2/21
> Closing: 4/21/21
> Deed recorded: 4/23/21
> Membership created and contract showing: 5/13/21 (existing member from Riviera contract- loaded first)
> Points in account:


YAY!  I know it feels good to cross the finish line!  We bought RR too & will be in there in 2 weeks but now fretting over this stupid gas shortage along the east coast.  You should have no problem calling & getting them loaded.


----------



## Divaofdisney

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Yay!!
> Why did it take nearly 3 weeks after all docs were returned to close? You poor thing - your timeline was terrible! Glad you are finally ready to begin the planning stage especially with those double points - how fun!!



Well the delay was kind of on me - I am a nurse and was working on a very long stretch and I had no way of getting to the bank during day to handle the wire- which I ended up still not being able to do so I sent a cashier's check instead. If it had just been week before, it would have been done already. Yea, it was a very long process to get to today 101 days to be exact! But happy to have the process nearly done. I am calling to get points loaded this morning.


----------



## Angela0917

So are we in general caught up on 4/23, or is there others from before waiting... since it seems they doesn’t seem they record deeds on weekends, does that mean 4/26 is next??  I’m getting worried I’m not going to be able to book anything this year.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Angela0917 said:


> So are we in general caught up on 4/23, or is there others from before waiting... since it seems they doesn’t seem they record deeds on weekends, does that mean 4/26 is next??  I’m getting worried I’m not going to be able to book anything this year.



I am hoping so. Yours should only hopefully be a few more days. Hang in there. Trust me I know its hard, it really is trying to be patient and allow system to work. I had an extraordinary long wait in my process.


----------



## HibernationTour

Divaofdisney said:


> Today is the day!!!!!  After nearly 4 months from the beginning of this process my contract is finally loaded- I will call to have points loaded when MS opens. I just happen to check this morning and it was there finally!! I am so happy and relieved now just one last step to have points loaded in system. I get double points this year so I am going to be happy planning again soon. Thanks to everyone putting up with my lack of patience.
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Title Company
> Offer made: 1/31/21
> Offer accepted: 2/1/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/9/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/1/21
> Estoppel Received: *unclear as to when
> Closing docs received: 3/23/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/2/21
> Closing: 4/21/21
> Deed recorded: 4/23/21
> Membership created and contract showing: 5/13/21 (existing member from Riviera contract- loaded first)
> Points in account:


Congrats!!


----------



## Element_of_Fun

My deed recorded 4/22 and still nothing.  It's probably my imagination,  but existing members seem to have an edge.  This is my first contract.


----------



## MagicKreator

Congrats to those with accounts and points rolling in! Finally!! It really seemed like things stalled for awhile. My deed recorded 4/27 so I’m holding my breath my emails will come by tomorrow. One can dream!! Come on Disney, bring on the magic!!


----------



## HibernationTour

Hope they get to the rest of the 4/23 deeds today!


----------



## Angela0917

I just got my membership activation code!  Deed recorded 4/26!


----------



## Dawg74

Glad to see things moving along  . Mine was only recorded on May 10, so I guess I have a little while to wait! I was hoping to have points by the beginning of June so I could book for next May at 11 months out.  Finger's crossed for swift action.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Angela0917 said:


> I just got my membership activation code!  Deed recorded 4/26!


Ohh this gets my hopes up!!


----------



## Angela0917

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> Ohh this gets my hopes up!!



Don’t get too excited... still don’t have a club ID number so absolutely nothing I can do.  I called DVC to try to get it and 50 minutes later determined they can’t help me.  He said it can be another ONE - TWO WEEKS until I receive that info to log in.  This whole process is so painfully long.  This is my second time buying resale (first one I bought when I was married, but had to sell when my ex and I divorced), so 4 years later I’m so excited to finally be able to get back in as a single mom, and I literally just want to cry right now.  It was not this hard the last time.  I started this process on Feb 9th and never imagined it would take this long.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Angela0917 said:


> Don’t get too excited... still don’t have a club ID number so absolutely nothing I can do.  I called DVC to try to get it and 50 minutes later determined they can’t help me.  He said it can be another ONE - TWO WEEKS until I receive that info to log in. This whole process is so painfully long. This is my second time buying resale (first one I bought when I was married, but had to sell when my ex and I divorced), so 4 years later I’m so excited to finally be able to get back in as a single mom, and I literally just want to cry right now.  It was not this hard the last time.  I started this process on Feb 9th and never imagined it would take this long.


I feel you I started Feb 13th so after you but I thought I would have been done by May. We bought our Aulani after AKL and the Aulani was done weeks ago... it is just crazy how slow they have gotten. I knew it could take a couple of months but now I am going on 4 months this is just ridiculous. I wish there was some rule about this to get them to do it faster, like right now they are withholding our property after the deed has been recorded it does not feel right.


----------



## Angela0917

DisneyMountainWoman said:


> I feel you I started Feb 13th so after you but I thought I would have been done by May. We bought our Aulani after AKL and the Aulani was done weeks ago... it is just crazy how slow they have gotten. I knew it could take a couple of months but now I am going on 4 months this is just ridiculous. I wish there was some rule about this to get them to do it faster, like right now they are withholding our property after the deed has been recorded it does not feel right.


It is so slow.  I agree there needs to be deadlines or something.  I am financing half of it, and my first payment is due on the 15th and it’s ridiculous that I’m paying for something I haven’t even gotten yet.  My original plan was to just book a trip to go this spring, and then I decided on a whim to buy this, and so I figured it would be closed in time to book something in July or August, even if just a few days at SSR.  Now I’m wishing I just booked the trip for spring like I was planning, because I’m likely going to be needing to book through Disney regardless because by the time I get this there isn’t going to be anything left.  I’m so frustrated with this.  Sorry for venting.


----------



## HibernationTour

Can I be happy people are getting their emails but also infuriated people after our recorded date are getting them while we just wait?  No response to my MA email yet, either.


----------



## Angela0917

HibernationTour said:


> Can I be happy people are getting their emails but also infuriated people after our recorded date are getting them while we just wait?  No response to my MA email yet, either.


When was yours?  I also emailed MA last week and they never responded.  I’m wondering if they ever actually respond, I don’t think I’ve heard of anyone getting an actual response.


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

Wishuponastar0412 said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: https://www.**********.com/
> Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
> Offer made: 3/2/21
> Offer accepted: 3/3/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/4/21
> Passed ROFR: 4/25/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/1/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/5/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/14/21
> Closing: 4/21/21
> Deed recorded: 4/22/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/12/2021 (existing members- same resort/UY)
> Points in account: 5/13/2021



I'm glad I finally have my points and am done! Reservation is made and I can relax some (until the 7th month mark and I decide to change my plans). Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## HibernationTour

Got my activation code!   I'm not upset that it still might take some time for my other email, because I'm just glad it's finally in motion, but why do they wait to send two separate ones?  It's not like I can do anything with just the code, so what's the point of doing it this way?  Serious question because Idk, there could be a good reason for it.


----------



## Angela0917

Can someone help me understand this... when someone posts “contract showing on membership” and “points loaded on account”, what does that mean?  When I finally get my club ID, is it going to be another wait to get the contract to show, and then another wait for the points to be loaded?


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Seems like this day is such a tease!  I received an activation code email earlier today (deed recorded 4/22), but haven't gotten the other key piece of information - the member ID.  I've been following this thread for awhile, and most people get both emails relatively simultaneously, like within minutes of each other.  But not us, not today . . .


----------



## Element_of_Fun

magicmountainmama said:


> We closed 4/20 & today I received the email from Disney with my activation code, but I haven't received the email with my member id number.  Has anybody else experienced this?


 
Have you received it yet?


----------



## Sunnyore

Angela0917 said:


> Can someone help me understand this... when someone posts “contract showing on membership” and “points loaded on account”, what does that mean?  When I finally get my club ID, is it going to be another wait to get the contract to show, and then another wait for the points to be loaded?



If I remember correctly, when I sign in to activate my account the first time I saw my purchased contract but no points. It will take some time for them to load the points. I think the ppl that are saying contract to load are existing members.


----------



## E2ME2

*UPDATE:* Contract Appeared Today - *Day#74*

Home: AKV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 02/28/21
Offer accepted: 03/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/21
Passed ROFR: 04/06/21
Closing docs received: 04/16/21 (*error found, resent 4/19)
Closing docs returned: 04/19/21
Seller returned closing docs: 04/22/21 (53 Days to this point)
Closing: 4/23/21
Deed recorded: 4/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership: (Existing Member) *5/13/21*
Points in account:

Hopefully the points will be in my account soon!


----------



## stacyb79

Angela0917 said:


> I just got my membership activation code!  Deed recorded 4/26!


Did you get your member id? I am still waiting and can't get anyone to help


----------



## huskerfanatic7

stacyb79 said:


> Did you get your member id? I am still waiting and can't get anyone to help



I got my activation code yesterday but still haven't received the club ID


----------



## Angela0917

stacyb79 said:


> Did you get your member id? I am still waiting and can't get anyone to help


I tried calling and was told another 1-2 weeks.  Tried the chat feature and was told 4-6 weeks.  Tried emailing and no response.


----------



## GBBT7636

Deed recorded 4/23 and got my activation code yesterday, but still no club ID


----------



## MinnieSueB

E2ME2 said:


> *UPDATE:* Contract Appeared Today - *Day#74*
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 02/28/21
> Offer accepted: 03/01/21
> Sent to ROFR: 03/04/21
> Passed ROFR: 04/06/21
> Closing docs received: 04/16/21 (*error found, resent 4/19)
> Closing docs returned: 04/19/21
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/22/21 (53 Days to this point)
> Closing: 4/23/21
> Deed recorded: 4/26/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: (Existing Member) *5/13/21*
> Points in account:
> 
> Hopefully the points will be in my account soon!


You are almost there!  Did you leave the MO board?  Haven't seen you there.


----------



## Goofyismybf

This is crazy they wouldn’t send those together


----------



## DisneyMom_3

Angela0917 said:


> When was yours?  I also emailed MA last week and they never responded.  I’m wondering if they ever actually respond, I don’t think I’ve heard of anyone getting an actual response.


I emailed last week and didn’t get a response either. I couldn’t take it any longer and called MS again. I said I understood that they couldn’t really help but asked if they could just double check my profile and make sure my email address was correct (it wasn’t - they were missing a few letters). 
My advice is to try again. You should get a different cast member and hopefully they can help. Just explain that you have already waited 5 days without a response from MA. Hopefully, you will get a cast member that knows how to help. I had called 3 times waiting a couple days between each call. The first cast member told me she could see my profile was created so I would be getting the emails any day. The second cast member told me to email MA. The third cast member said I needed to contact my broker. (Sometimes, you get someone that doesn’t really know how the resale process works.)
Just keep trying! You are so close! Good luck!


----------



## Angela0917

Now I got a “welcome home” email, but still no club ID...


----------



## GoofyGuy777

If you have an existing contract....do you still have to wait for these emails to add your resale contract?


----------



## E2ME2

MinnieSueB said:


> You are almost there!  Did you leave the MO board?  Haven't seen you there.


Hi MinnieSueB
Seems like since I've retired I don't have any time!!
This is always my go-to Disney Board.
I will have to go over to MO to catch up on things there......


----------



## Sandisw

GoofyGuy777 said:


> If you have an existing contract....do you still have to wait for these emails to add your resale contract?



You will still get the email, but being a member already allows you to check to see if it is there.

Last summer, my contract showed up the same time as the email so it seemed as though the email went as soon as MA had added It to my membership


----------



## GoofyGuy777

Sandisw said:


> You will still get the email, but being a member already allows you to check to see if it is there.
> 
> Last summer, my contract showed up the same time as the email so it seemed as though the email went as soon as MA had added It to my membership



Thanks so much! Just wanted to justify my madness since I'm checking the DVC site twice a day to see if it loaded....HAHAHA!

Hurry up and load!!  With all these potential changes being announced, just want to lock in my July trip before availability disappears.


----------



## BillBrasky

Wooohoo! My VGF contract that was recorded on 4/27 has now shown up in my account. Points aren't there yet, assume just a day or two for those?


----------



## hhisc16

Can we add when we get the membership email and points loaded onto this spreadsheet? I am looking at mine on 4/30 to see when to expect it.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/closing-time-2021-edition.3836891/


----------



## MagicKreator

BillBrasky said:


> Wooohoo! My VGF contract that was recorded on 4/27 has now shown up in my account. Points aren't there yet, assume just a day or two for those?



Thanks for sharing. This gives me hope! I’m a new member with deed recorded 4/27. I’m getting anxious as 3 out of 8 days that I need in October are not available. I need to book what I can ASAP and get on the waitlists!


----------



## MinnieSueB

BillBrasky said:


> Wooohoo! My VGF contract that was recorded on 4/27 has now shown up in my account. Points aren't there yet, assume just a day or two for those?


My points were loaded same day that I noticed my VGF contract so keep looking!


----------



## MinnieSueB

GoofyGuy777 said:


> Thanks so much! Just wanted to justify my madness since I'm checking the DVC site twice a day to see if it loaded....HAHAHA!
> 
> Hurry up and load!!  With all these potential changes being announced, just want to lock in my July trip before availability disappears.


My contract showed up then later that night my points were loaded then I got the email the next day.  Crazy!


----------



## MinnieSueB

E2ME2 said:


> Hi MinnieSueB
> Seems like since I've retired I don't have any time!!
> This is always my go-to Disney Board.
> I will have to go over to MO to catch up on things there......


I hear that's the way it goes.  Congratulations on retirement!  Enjoy!!


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Finally my AKV contract is showing up on my membership!! 
No points but it is a start.
Deed record April 26th
Started Feb 13th 
So just over 4 months so far, now going to call to see if I can get the points in there.


----------



## Wishuponastar0412

GoofyGuy777 said:


> If you have an existing contract....do you still have to wait for these emails to add your resale contract?


I didn't receive an email (at least yet). I just was a crazy person who was checking every other day and then this week, every day. I just randomly saw Jambo on my main page (my other contract is Kidani) and points the next afternoon!


----------



## HibernationTour

Angela0917 said:


> Now I got a “welcome home” email, but still no club ID...


I got the same thing today!  Kind of confused me because I thought the next email I would get is the member ID, not just a generic welcome home.


----------



## Divaofdisney

GoofyGuy777 said:


> If you have an existing contract....do you still have to wait for these emails to add your resale contract?


 
For us at least, we started with our OKW resale end of January. We added on direct at Riviera in April. That contract and points loaded first. When deed was recorded on our OKW it was 4/23/21- I finally saw the contract loaded on 5/13 yesterday and points added same day. I never got or received anything from Disney letting me know that my contract had loaded and points were there. I just happen to check yesterday morning and there everything was. I was going to call MS to have points loaded but by time I called right at 9 there the points were. Crazy process for us to be honest, but we are finally complete with both contracts. We will not be adding on anytime soon.


----------



## DisneyMountainWoman

Called and I was able to get a very nice lady to get my points on and she booked my trip! Soooo happy!!!!


----------



## Westerlin

Angela0917 said:


> Now I got a “welcome home” email, but still no club ID...


I am in the same boat, I got my activation code and a welcome home email but no club ID.


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Yay, I can finally post an official *UPDATE*

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/22/21
Offer accepted: 2/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
Estoppel Received: 3/26/21
Closing docs received: 4/5/21 & resent on 4/7/21 after I requested changes be made
Closing docs returned and funds wired: 4/7/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Closing: 4/22/21
Deed recorded: 4/22/21 (it took 59 days to get to this point!)
Membership account created: 5/14/21
Points in account:

Time elapsed so far: * 81 days*


----------



## Element_of_Fun

I'm not sure why, but this part of the process has been so confusing!  Once I had an activation code and _finally _a Club ID, I was able to log in and see my account.  Immediately after that, I received a confirmation email that my account had been created, and that email contains an entirely different number - a Membership Number.  Now I guess I get to keep checking back to see when the points are there.  I can see the contract - just no points yet.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Element_of_Fun said:


> I'm not sure why, but this part of the process has been so confusing!  Once I had an activation code and _finally _a Club ID, I was able to log in and see my account.  Immediately after that, I received a confirmation email that my account had been created, and that email contains an entirely different number - a Membership Number.  Now I guess I get to keep checking back to see when the points are there.  I can see the contract - just no points yet.


 congratulations!
how many days after you receive your activation code did you receive your club id email?


----------



## magicmountainmama

Element_of_Fun said:


> Have you received it yet?


No, still waiting  and I haven't had the courage (or time) to attempt calling yet.  I'll be sure to update here when it comes through.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

I just received a set up auto pay from dvc. This is just cruel


----------



## Element_of_Fun

magicmountainmama said:


> No, still waiting  and I haven't had the courage (or time) to attempt calling yet.  I'll be sure to update here when it comes through.



Based on what I was reading here, it sounded like calling was going to get me nowhere.  I figured this is a common problem, so I did a search of this thread to see if I could find any other advice.  I should give credit where credit is due, but I also don't have time right now to look it up again.  Anyway, the Disboard member suggested emailing wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com and including your name, address, and a description of the contract that had been purchased, including its number.  I did that last night, and by mid-morning, I had gotten a reply containing club id #'s.  It was obviously a reply to the email I had sent, not the other elusive email that allegedly comes.  Best to everyone - this wait is the hardest yet!


----------



## magicmountainmama

huskerfanatic7 said:


> I just received a set up auto pay from dvc. This is just cruel


Haha, I just got the same email! 




Element_of_Fun said:


> Based on what I was reading here, it sounded like calling was going to get me nowhere.  I figured this is a common problem, so I did a search of this thread to see if I could find any other advice.  I should give credit where credit is due, but I also don't have time right now to look it up again.  Anyway, the Disboard member suggested emailing wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com and including your name, address, and a description of the contract that had been purchased, including its number.  I did that last night, and by mid-morning, I had gotten a reply containing club id #'s.  It was obviously a reply to the email I had sent, not the other elusive email that allegedly comes.  Best to everyone - this wait is the hardest yet!


Thank you so much for this info!  I'll give it a go


----------



## E2ME2

*AND We're Done ! - 75 Days Total
UPDATE:*

Home: AKV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 02/28/21
Offer accepted: 03/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 03/04/21
Passed ROFR: 04/06/21
Closing docs received: 04/16/21 (*error found, resent 4/19)
Closing docs returned: 04/19/21
Seller returned closing docs: 04/22/21 (53 Days to this point)
Closing: 4/23/21
Deed recorded: 4/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership: (Existing Member) 5/13/21
Points in account:*5/14/21*

Interesting Comparisons on 3 Resale Purchases, offers for which were made Feb. 2020 / Sep. 2020 / Feb. 2021,
total duration of 91 / 93 / 75 Days, respectively. The First one only took 15 Days to get through ROFR, but then COVID hit!


----------



## Element_of_Fun

Element_of_Fun said:


> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/22/21
> Offer accepted: 2/23/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/26/21
> Closing docs received: 4/5/21 & resent on 4/7/21 after I requested changes be made
> Closing docs returned and funds wired: 4/7/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/19/21
> Closing: 4/22/21
> Deed recorded: 4/22/21 (it took 59 days to get to this point!)
> Membership account created: 5/14/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Time elapsed so far: * 81 days*



*@ the finish line!!!!!!!!  *I'm glad that last little step didn't last days!  Here's my _final_ update:

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/22/21
Offer accepted: 2/23/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/16/21
Estoppel Received: 3/26/21
Closing docs received: 4/5/21 & resent on 4/7/21 after I requested changes be made
Closing docs returned and funds wired: 4/7/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Closing: 4/22/21
Deed recorded: 4/22/21 (it took 59 days to get to this point!)
Membership account created: 5/14/21
Points in account: 5/14/21 (showed up a few hours after the membership, did NOT call) 

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: *81*


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

What about obtaining a copy of the deed or insurance policy? Those items were mentioned in an email from the broker. I'm going to email the above. Thanks for the help. That's why I turned here. Seems like we are all around the later April closing period.


----------



## hhisc16

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> What about obtaining a copy of the dee or insurance policy? Those items were mentioned in an email from the broker. I'm going to email the above. Thanks for the help. That's why I turned here. Seems like we are all around the later April closing period.


You should get a copy of the deed and insurance policy at some point from your title company.
My title company said it would take 30 business days?


----------



## MinnieSueB

E2ME2 said:


> *AND We're Done ! - 75 Days Total
> UPDATE:*
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 02/28/21
> Offer accepted: 03/01/21
> Sent to ROFR: 03/04/21
> Passed ROFR: 04/06/21
> Closing docs received: 04/16/21 (*error found, resent 4/19)
> Closing docs returned: 04/19/21
> Seller returned closing docs: 04/22/21 (53 Days to this point)
> Closing: 4/23/21
> Deed recorded: 4/26/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: (Existing Member) 5/13/21
> Points in account:*5/14/21*
> 
> Interesting Comparisons on 3 Resale Purchases, offers for which were made Feb. 2020 / Sep. 2020 / Feb. 2021,
> total duration of 91 / 93 / 75 Days, respectively. The First one only took 15 Days to get through ROFR, but then COVID hit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 575050


Interesting - my resale during shutdown last year took 124 days!  Longest wait was waiting on DVC:   deed recorded on 6/17 but I did not have points in my account until 8/18!  But man I would love to have those prices again!  Should have bought another contract during shutdown!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Emailed for my member id. Got a reply with it within 15 minutes. My points were loaded, so 85 days from offer.


----------



## HibernationTour

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Emailed for my member id. Got a reply with it within 15 minutes. My points were loaded, so 85 days from offer.


Who did you email?


----------



## E2ME2

MinnieSueB said:


> Interesting - my resale during shutdown last year took 124 days!  Longest wait was waiting on DVC:   deed recorded on 6/17 but I did not have points in my account until 8/18!  But man I would love to have those prices again!  Should have bought another contract during shutdown!


I agree - I just couldn't pass on the AKV contract because it had exactly the points & use year, plus 103 extra points in 2021.
But I got such a good Covid-Price on my SSR last year, that I'm not complaining.
I just wish the process was a bit quicker.  My AKV points just loaded today, and when I went to book my Feb 2022 Ressie, the Value-Studio was no longer available.  It was there 3 days ago, when I had last checked


----------



## MinnieSueB

E2ME2 said:


> I agree - I just couldn't pass on the AKV contract because it had exactlt the points & use year, plus 103 extra points in 2021.
> But I got such a good Covid-Price on my SSR last year, that I'm not complaining.
> I just wish the process was a bit quicker.  My AKV points just loaded today, and when I went to book my Feb 2022 Ressie, the Value-Studio was no longer available.  It was there 3 days ago, when I had last checked


Bummer!  Keep checking!  I was able to snag VGF for Oct by checking every day.


----------



## DisneyMom_3

MinnieSueB said:


> Bummer!  Keep checking!  I was able to snag VGF for Oct by checking every day.


 
Is there a time of day that’s better to check? I’m looking for December. The only places available for my dates are SSR and AKV. I wouldn’t complain staying at either, but there’s just something about VGF at Christmas! It’s why I bought there! ❤


----------



## MinnieSueB

DisneyMom_3 said:


> Is there a time of day that’s better to check? I’m looking for December. The only places available for my dates are SSR and AKV. I wouldn’t complain staying at either, but there’s just something about VGF at Christmas! It’s why I bought there! ❤


Yes, I've always had really good luck around 9am - who knows if it has anything to do with DVC just opening or not.  GOOD LUCK!  Yes, gotta be there at Christmas time!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

HibernationTour said:


> Who did you email?



I emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com

It went much better than my two attempts calling.


----------



## Element_of_Fun

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com
> It went much better than my two attempts calling.



I'm so glad it worked for you!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Can anybody explain why the membership card you print out express after three months?


----------



## HibernationTour

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com
> 
> It went much better than my two attempts calling.


Thanks!   I tried calling yesterday and the CM was super nice, but pretty much said without the Member ID I was out of luck.  Hopefully the email pushes things ahead a bit!


----------



## Divaofdisney

HibernationTour said:


> Thanks!   I tried calling yesterday and the CM was super nice, but pretty much said without the Member ID I was out of luck.  Hopefully the email pushes things ahead a bit!



I don't get why things are coming separately. Usually the membership # and contract ID come at same time. Usually 2 separate emails. Wonder if this is now a new process. This was way it worked for us and another friend I know.


----------



## HibernationTour

Divaofdisney said:


> I don't get why things are coming separately. Usually the membership # and contract ID come at same time. Usually 2 separate emails. Wonder if this is now a new process. This was way it worked for us and another friend I know.


It seems like a really silly process.  
"Here's, your Activation Code!  But you can't do anything without your member ID."
Next Day: " Here's a very generic Welcome Home email where we tell you about buying direct even though you bought resale...but also still no Member ID." 
Next Day: "Call MS, no solution."
Next Day: " Email a new mysterious account because the original email to MA was sent 8 business days ago and they vowed to make contact in 5." 

Why not just wait and send me all of the info I need in one email?  How silly to give me a piece of the puzzle but I can literally do nothing with it until I get the rest of the pieces.


----------



## Goofyismybf

It killed me to make my first payment today and not have any pts to show for it  hope everyone gets some “welcome home” emails this weekend!


----------



## Angela0917

HibernationTour said:


> I got the same thing today!  Kind of confused me because I thought the next email I would get is the member ID, not just a generic welcome home.





Goofyismybf said:


> It killed me to make my first payment today and not have any pts to show for it  hope everyone gets some “welcome home” emails this weekend!


Same! My first payment is due today also.  Which is probably why Disney is in no hurry, they already got their money... they shouldn’t receive anything until this process is complete.


----------



## Angela0917

Does anyone know if they work on weekends?


----------



## timff18

home stretch! 

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Closing docs received: 4/12/21
Closing docs returned: 4/21/21
Seller returned closing docs: 4/26/21
Closing: 4/27/21
Deed recorded: 4/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/14/21
Points in account: 

Days so far from offer:  68 days


----------



## timff18

Angela0917 said:


> Does anyone know if they work on weekends?


i have received info from them on the weekends, yes.


----------



## E2ME2

DonMacGregor said:


> Home: HHI
> Broker: DVC ResaleMarket
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 5/13/21
> Offer accepted: 5/13/21
> Sent to ROFR:
> Passed ROFR:
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Membership created & contract showing:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


The journey of a thousand miles begins with this single step !  
Good Luck !!!


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Can anybody explain why the membership card you print out express after three months?


The expiration is so that if you sell your contract, your card will only appear valid for a short time. I just save a new one on my phone at the beginning of every trip with a new expiration date.


----------



## HibernationTour

Now we just got our auto pay email.  I'm half expecting the member id to come one character at a time spread out over several days haha


----------



## Goofyismybf

Received our member id and activation code!

edited to add: I emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com earlier today


----------



## Goofyismybf

Home: SSR
Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/9/21
Offer accepted: 2/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/11/21
Passed ROFR: 3/02/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned:3/30/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/26/21
Closing:4/28/21
Deed recorded:4/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2021
Points in account:


----------



## DonMacGregor

Goofyismybf said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/9/21
> Offer accepted: 2/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/11/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/02/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs returned:3/30/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:4/26/21
> Closing:4/28/21
> Deed recorded:4/29/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2021
> Points in account:



That month waiting for the seller to return the closing docs must have been pure agony...


----------



## Goofyismybf

DonMacGregor said:


> That month waiting for the seller to return the closing docs must have been pure agony...


It was horrible! They didn’t inform us when we started that the sellers were international  we literally found out at closing.


----------



## DonMacGregor

Goofyismybf said:


> It was horrible! They didn’t inform us when we started that the sellers were international  we literally found out at closing.


It didn't say on your contract and deposit receipt? That sucks.


----------



## BayGirl22

We got our closing docs for Aulani this week and had multiple issues:
- Wrong last names on the tax form (first letter of our last name was wrong!) and in the middle of another form. 
- Email was addressed to the wrong family (not a big deal but annoying and odd) 
- Docusign had all kinds of erroneous fields on it on my husband's version. Mine was fine so I signed, then it went to my husband and his was a mess. Had to restart that process. 
- In the fine print of the Deed paperwork (Exhibit A) it had 80 points usable starting in September - our contract is for 160 points Oct UY. Glad I read the fine print because that seems like a big deal?!

The docusign papers were quickly fixed. The issue with the Deed were not, and apparently need to be resolved by the underwriters? We had planned to get them notarized on Thursday (Hawaii requires notary) but didn't get fixed paperwork before the weekend. Meanwhile I'm not sure if the seller has been told about the error.

This was First American Title, and I assume is not typical of them. We've used them for other real estate sales and I've never seen so many odd mistakes in one transaction. 
Any suggestions besides waiting patiently for them to fix this?


----------



## Westerlin

Goofyismybf said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/9/21
> Offer accepted: 2/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/11/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/02/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs returned:3/30/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:4/26/21
> Closing:4/28/21
> Deed recorded:4/29/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2021
> Points in account:


Well this is the first one that closed after me and got there membership. Sad. But happy for you. I still don’t have my club ID.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Goofyismybf said:


> Received our member id and activation code!
> 
> edited to add: I emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com earlier today



I emailed yesterday afternoon and still haven't heard back. You emailed this morning and heard back already?


----------



## Goofyismybf

Westerlin said:


> Well this is the first one that closed after me and got there membership. Sad. But happy for you. I still don’t have my club ID.


Ours literally came right after one another. Separate emails. Very weird they’re spacing everyone else’s out.


----------



## Goofyismybf

huskerfanatic7 said:


> I emailed yesterday afternoon and still haven't heard back. You emailed this morning and heard back already?


Yes I emailed this morning. And a few hrs later got my emails. Could’ve been coincidental but it may have helped


----------



## DonMacGregor

Home: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 5/13/21
Offer accepted: 5/13/21
Sent to ROFR: 
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Seller returned closing docs:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Had to repost. I didn't enter the broker info correctly the first time.


----------



## Goofyismybf

DonMacGregor said:


> It didn't say on your contract and deposit receipt? That sucks.


Nope it stated a US address. I’m guessing they moved during the sale.


----------



## HibernationTour

Goofyismybf said:


> Received our member id and activation code!
> 
> edited to add: I emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com earlier today


I emailed this one again this morning after doing so last night, just as a very polite follow up, and received my member ID with points already!  Can't thank everyone in this thread enough for posting helpful tips along the way.  It was quite a ride waiting it out!


----------



## Goofyismybf

HibernationTour said:


> I emailed this one again this morning after doing so last night, just as a very polite follow up, and received my member ID with points already!  Can't thank everyone in this thread enough for posting helpful tips along the way.  It was quite a ride waiting it out!


Yayyy!


----------



## mollys_aunt

HibernationTour said:


> I emailed this one again this morning after doing so last night, just as a very polite follow up, and received my member ID with points already!  Can't thank everyone in this thread enough for posting helpful tips along the way.  It was quite a ride waiting it out!


Hi HT. What information did you email to Disney to set them in the right direction? I'm hoping to give them a little 'push' myself and want to provide everything they need at once.  Lol.  I feel as though the more I give, the less they have to do to help get those points in my account.  Thanks!


----------



## Goofyismybf

Goofyismybf said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 2/9/21
> Offer accepted: 2/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 2/11/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/02/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 3/24/21
> Closing docs returned:3/30/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:4/26/21
> Closing:4/28/21
> Deed recorded:4/29/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2021
> Points in account:


Fixing my dates! 

Home: SSR
Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/9/21
Offer accepted: 2/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/11/21
Passed ROFR: 3/02/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned:3/30/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/26/21
Closing:4/27/21
Deed recorded:4/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2021
Points in account:


----------



## HibernationTour

mollys_aunt said:


> Hi HT. What information did you email to Disney to set them in the right direction? I'm hoping to give them a little 'push' myself and want to provide everything they need at once.  Lol.  I feel as though the more I give, the less they have to do to help get those points in my account.  Thanks!


I added exactly what the poster suggested yesterday, can't remember who it was?  But I gave our address, both me and my wife's full name since we're on the deed together, some minor details of the contract (UY, points, etc.), our recorded date, our document #, and I think I mentioned that he had points expiring which is why we were so anxious to book.  I sent an email to MA last week and never heard back, but the other address seemed to yield a quicker response.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

I emailed again and got a response 30 minutes later woo hoo! Got everything now


----------



## huskerfanatic7

My points we’re loaded and was able to score AKL Jambo savannah studio for Nov 29-Dec 4th.  Yay. It was Worth the wait !


----------



## mollys_aunt

HibernationTour said:


> I added exactly what the poster suggested yesterday, can't remember who it was?  But I gave our address, both me and my wife's full name since we're on the deed together, some minor details of the contract (UY, points, etc.), our recorded date, our document #, and I think I mentioned that he had points expiring which is why we were so anxious to book.  I sent an email to MA last week and never heard back, but the other address seemed to yield a quicker response.


Thanks so much. I'll get on that right now.


----------



## MagicKreator

*UPDATE:*

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/6/21
Offer accepted: 3/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: 4/16/21 (likely before then, but just made aware of it when I asked)
Closing docs received:4/20/21
Closing docs returned: 4/21/21; wire sent
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/21/21
Closing: 4/23/21
Deed recorded: 4/27/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/15/21
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

I called member services to try to get my points loaded. I talked to such a nice CM and she really tried to help. She told me they just received my contract today and it’s still going through the “contract processing” process and they could not load. She said I could call again tomorrow (Sunday) and see if they can load them then. Otherwise, they should show up on their own Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Finally done. now waiting on rofr for my next contract

Home: BRV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 03/29/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 04/12/21
Closing docs returned: 04/19/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/16
Closing: 04/21/2021
Deed recorded: 04/23/2021
Membership created and contract showing: 5/15
Points in account: 5/15
Total time from offer to points in account: 72 day


----------



## Jerbear2019

Home: AKL
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/3/21
Offer accepted: 5/3/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/4/21
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in account:

This is where I’m at. I have read through all the comments and I wish everybody the best of luck. I know my journey has just started but I can’t wait.


----------



## Jwaire

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/14/2021
Offer accepted: 3/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/19/2021 (Small delay. Title company didn't notice my deposit form.)
Passed ROFR: 4/16/2021
Estoppel received: 4/27/2021 (Asked title company. May have been received earlier.)
Closing docs received: 5/7/21 (After I requested them. Took a little while to get all financing docs.)
Closing docs delivered to title company: 5/11/21 (Me), 5/13/21 (Seller)
Closing Date: 5/17/21
Deed recorded: 5/20/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/30/21 (I rushed them by needing a member number for a direct add-on purchase).
Points on Account: 06/03/21 

And it's over: 81 days from offer to close and a lot of emails and phone calls.

What I've learned: Be sure to ask if you think something is taking too long. They are processing a lot of contracts right now, things get delayed and things get missed. I've had good communication from everyone involved including DVC Resale Market's admin team and my closing agent at the title company.


----------



## babecca1

We've got 2 different contracts that have passed ROFR!  Still waiting on everything else, but thought I'd share were we are with both. 

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow 
Offer made: 4/4/21
Offer accepted:  4/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/7/21
Passed ROFR: 5/3/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcmagicresales.com
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 4/4/21
Offer accepted: 4/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/8/21
Passed ROFR: 5/12/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## BillBrasky

UPDATE


Home: VGF
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/21/21
Offer accepted: 2/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
Estoppel Received: 4/13/21
Closing docs received: 4/13/21
Closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Closing: 4/20/21
Deed recorded: 4/27/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/14/21
Points in account: 5/16/21

84 days from offer to points. So thrilled to own at VGF!


----------



## Isles22

Home: SSR
Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/13/21
Closing docs returned:4/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/27/21
Closing:4/28/21
Deed recorded:4/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/16/21 (after 5pm on a Sunday!)
Points in account:


----------



## mollys_aunt

Home: VWL
Broker: *******.com
Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
Offer made: 03/10/21
Offer accepted: 03/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 03/12/21
Passed ROFR: 04/01/21
Estoppel Received: 04/13/21
Closing docs received: 04/20/21
Closing docs returned: 04/21/21
Sellers closing docs returned: Unknown
Closing: 04/23/21
Deed recorded: 04/27/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/16/21 (after 5 pm on Sunday too!)
Points in account:
Time elapsed so far: 68 days
Total time from offer to points in account:

It's a mighty fine Sunday for me. I love to see how everything is going for everyone and realized I should share as well. It feels like forever when purchasing resale! This is our second contract in about two years. And despite feeling as though it would never end, the contract is now showing on our membership .. 68 days. Not too shabby. Hopefully, I can make reservations in the next day or two.


----------



## MagicKreator

*Final update:*


Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/6/21
Offer accepted: 3/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: 4/16/21 (likely before then, but just made aware of it when I asked)
Closing docs received:4/20/21
Closing docs returned: 4/21/21; wire sent
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/21/21
Closing: 4/23/21
Deed recorded: 4/27/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/15/21
Points in account:5/16/21

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 71

Whew! Done!! Patched together a few nights at SSR plus waitlists to try to make my October trip work. Lost availability on 2 more nights after the contract loaded without points last night! Yesterday I was missing 2 out of 8 nights. Then 3… then 4. I couldn’t believe I was stalled without points! Ugh! Hoping our waitlists for unavailable nights come through. Otherwise, we have a cash reservation as a backup.  

Good luck to all of you still waiting!!


----------



## Goofyismybf

MagicKreator said:


> *Final update:*
> 
> 
> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/6/21
> Offer accepted: 3/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 4/16/21 (likely before then, but just made aware of it when I asked)
> Closing docs received:4/20/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/21/21; wire sent
> Sellers closing docs returned: 4/21/21
> Closing: 4/23/21
> Deed recorded: 4/27/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 5/15/21
> Points in account:5/16/21
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 71
> 
> Whew! Done!! Patched together a few nights at SSR plus waitlists to try to make my October trip work. Lost availability on 2 more nights after the contract loaded without points last night! Yesterday I was missing 2 out of 8 nights. Then 3… then 4. I couldn’t believe I was stalled without points! Ugh! Hoping our waitlists for unavailable nights come through. Otherwise, we have a cash reservation as a backup.
> 
> Good luck to all of you still waiting!!


Super jelly you got your points the next day. We also had our contracts showing the same day.


----------



## hhisc16

Just got an email from the resale DVC email address.
They requested the contract number and seller name for who I purchased from.
They said they did not see the closed contract, even though the deed was recorded on 4/30 and title company said Disney would get it within 24 hours?


----------



## vicarrieous

hhisc16 said:


> Just got an email from the resale DVC email address.
> They requested the contract number and seller name for who I purchased from.
> They said they did not see the closed contract, even though the deed was recorded on 4/30 and title company said Disney would get it within 24 hours?


Did you check the comptroller site to see if it was recorded?


----------



## hhisc16

vicarrieous said:


> Did you check the comptroller site to see if it was recorded?


Yes, I saw it on the site and I already have a paper copy from the title company.
I was wondering if anyone ever got a response like this.
I called my broker and title company, who both said everything was sent on 5/3 electronically to Disney.
They both said this is a strange situation for them to respond like this in the email.
(2/20 to now=85 days with still no account or points)


----------



## Goofyismybf

What’s the average day wait after your account is created to receive the points? I’m getting so antsy there is literally only Saratoga left for both stays I want  can I maybe call them to speed it up since I have an account now?


----------



## vicarrieous

hhisc16 said:


> Yes, I saw it on the site and I already have a paper copy from the title company.
> I was wondering if anyone ever got a response like this.
> I called my broker and title company, who both said everything was sent on 5/3 electronically to Disney.
> They both said this is a strange situation for them to respond like this in the email.
> (2/20 to now=85 days with still no account or points)


Strange. If your broker agent and title agent both say its not from them when you call them, I would ignore it. Sounds like deed was recorded and you are still in your window of waiting from disney for creating account membership


----------



## princesscinderella

hhisc16 said:


> Yes, I saw it on the site and I already have a paper copy from the title company.
> I was wondering if anyone ever got a response like this.
> I called my broker and title company, who both said everything was sent on 5/3 electronically to Disney.
> They both said this is a strange situation for them to respond like this in the email.
> (2/20 to now=85 days with still no account or points)


I had communication with DVC because I too had an issue with them loading my point for a gratuitous transfer and I think that's a standard thing they ask right off the bat if you didn't include it in your initial communication with them as I was asked the same thing.  I replied and cc'd my contact at title company (mason) to have them resend everything again since they were requesting it.  Good Luck!


----------



## Goofyismybf

FINAL UPDATE!!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 2/9/21
Offer accepted: 2/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/11/21
Passed ROFR: 3/02/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 3/24/21
Closing docs returned:3/30/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/26/21
Closing:4/27/21
Deed recorded:4/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 05/15/2021
Points in account: 05/17/2021

START TO FINISH 97 AGONIZING DAYS


----------



## BillBrasky

FINAL UPDATE

Home: SSR
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/28/21
Offer accepted: 3/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: 4/19/21
Closing docs received: 4/19/21
Closing docs returned: 4/20/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/25/21
Closing: 4/26/21
Deed recorded: 4/27/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/15/21
Points in account: 5/17/21

78 days from offer to points in account. Already booked a trip for January!


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/22/21
Offer accepted: 3/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/21
Passed ROFR: 4/13/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/16/21
Closing docs returned: 4/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 4/27/21
Deed recorded: 4/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/17/21
Points in account:

I'd call to see if they could load my points now but I'm having too much fun at Epcot!


----------



## ParkFreak

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Home: SSR
> Broker: www.**********.com
> Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
> Offer made: 3/22/21
> Offer accepted: 3/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/23/21
> Passed ROFR: 4/13/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 4/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:?
> Closing: 4/27/21
> Deed recorded: 4/28/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/17/21
> Points in account:
> 
> I'd call to see if they could load my points now but I'm having too much fun at Epcot!


Wow. That seems to be lightning fast between passing ROFR and getting your closing docs!!


----------



## Isles22

Home: SSR
Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/13/21
Closing docs returned:4/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/27/21
Closing:4/28/21
Deed recorded:4/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/16/21 (after 5pm on a Sunday!)
Points in account:

Today I called to see if my points could be added to the account. I was told, today's member services is dedicated for members to call for assistance with their cruise booking on the New Disney cruise ship and the exclusive dvc member cruise and to call back 2moro. Before they told me that, the recording stated the cruise was sold out. I called back later and the recording started the office was closed for the day and to call back between the hours of.......
That was at 530pm and the stated hours were until 9pm.

Not happy as room availability for my desired dates are dropping like flies.


----------



## badeacon

ParkFreak said:


> Wow. That seems to be lightning fast between passing ROFR and getting your closing docs!!


The time between passing ROFR and receiving closing documents depends mostly on who the closing agent is in my experience. Some always seem to be much faster than others.


----------



## timff18

Final update...

Home: SSR
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Closing docs received: 4/12/21
Closing docs returned: 4/21/21
Seller returned closing docs: 4/26/21
Closing: 4/27/21
Deed recorded: 4/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/14/21
Points in account: 5/16/21

Days so far from offer: 70 days


----------



## Angela0917

Finally got my club ID number today (received first email last week).  I never got a second email from Disney, it was a response to the resale email I sent on Friday.  So finally the process is complete, booked our first trip last week of July! Cannot wait!!


----------



## Divaofdisney

Angela0917 said:


> Finally got my club ID number today (received first email last week).  I never got a second email from Disney, it was a response to the resale email I sent on Friday.  So finally the process is complete, booked our first trip last week of July! Cannot wait!!



Awesome! Congratulations! I never got a response back from the admin email I sent nor did I get an email that my contract and points had loaded. I just happen to check and there they were. But my direct contract was there first ahead of my resale so maybe that's why.


----------



## hhisc16

Update to admin Disney email (9:52 pm last night!)
1. 2-3 weeks transfer from the date of documents received
2. 2 emails will come: 1 for activation code and 1 for Club ID Number
3. Member Services handles the transferring of points (3-5 business days)


----------



## babecca1

Just an update - got closing docs already!  Super surprised, as I thought that would take a while.

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcmagicresales.com
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 4/4/21
Offer accepted: 4/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/8/21
Passed ROFR: 5/12/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 5/17/21
Closing docs returned: 5/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## Emmsgug

babecca1 said:


> Just an update - got closing docs already!  Super surprised, as I thought that would take a while.
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcmagicresales.com
> Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
> Offer made: 4/4/21
> Offer accepted: 4/5/21
> Sent to ROFR: 4/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/12/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 5/17/21
> Closing docs returned: 5/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Whoa!!! That’s super fast. I got my ROFR notice on 5/10 and When I called the title company, they said it was going to be 2 weeks for estoppel. This gives me hope!


----------



## Isles22

Final Update!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.FidelityResales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/7/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/13/21
Closing docs returned:4/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:4/27/21
Closing:4/28/21
Deed recorded:4/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/16/21 (after 5pm on a Sunday!)
Points in account: 5/18/21 without calling

Time from offer to points: 75 Days

Making a reservation immediately!


----------



## 808blessing

Mine is almost identical to yours. I made offer two days later &  they already received my wire. Different broker and Mason. Yay!


babecca1 said:


> Just an update - got closing docs already!  Super surprised, as I thought that would take a while.
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcmagicresales.com
> Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
> Offer made: 4/4/21
> Offer accepted: 4/5/21
> Sent to ROFR: 4/8/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/12/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 5/17/21
> Closing docs returned: 5/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


----------



## Goofyismybf

Quick question for y’all. I know I have a copy of my membership card online but will Disney send an actual card? My husband is really wanting a physical card


----------



## Sunnyore

Goofyismybf said:


> Quick question for y’all. I know I have a copy of my membership card online but will Disney send an actual card? My husband is really wanting a physical card



You won’t if you have the white card. Just the blue card can be a physical card. You don’t really need a card anyway. I’ve only use it to get dining/shopping discounts and to get into Epcot Lounge.


----------



## babecca1

Emmsgug said:


> Whoa!!! That’s super fast. I got my ROFR notice on 5/10 and When I called the title company, they said it was going to be 2 weeks for estoppel. This gives me hope!


My other one (about to post that one) did take 2 weeks, which is why I was completely surprised.  That and what I'd heard everyone else say.  That said, I think someone else got one back really quick recently too!  Good luck!


----------



## babecca1

One more update!  My contracts are now almost neck & neck for which one will get completed first.  ( I received and sent the closing docs for my BCV yesterday.)

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow 
Offer made: 4/4/21
Offer accepted: 4/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/7/21
Passed ROFR: 5/3/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 5/18/21
Closing docs returned: 5/18/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## babecca1

808blessing said:


> Mine is almost identical to yours. I made offer two days later &  they already received my wire. Different broker and Mason. Yay!


My other contract is using Mason Title!  I was thinking maybe each broker stuck with a single title company, but apparently not. 
Congrats on your contract!


----------



## MegMoves

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Broker: **********
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/16/21
Offer accepted: 3/16/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/17/21
ADDENDUM: 4/1/21
Passed ROFR: 4/30/21
Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
Closing docs received: 5/02/21
Closing docs returned: 4/6/21
Sellers closin1g docs returned:?
Closing: 5/17/21
Deed recorded: ...
Contract Showing on Membership: ...
Points in account: ...

Almost home!


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Passed ROFR on 5/8. Emailed DVCRM today, and found out my Estoppel was sent “late last week”. I’ll probably have closing documents early next week because the title company (Magic) is “behind”...wishing I just went direct seeing availability slipping away for the summer. I’d pay the $79 premium to have my closing docs earlier at this point.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

RunMagicalMiles said:


> Passed ROFR on 5/8. Emailed DVCRM today, and found out my Estoppel was sent “late last week”. I’ll probably have closing documents early next week because the title company (Magic) is “behind”...wishing I just went direct seeing availability slipping away for the summer. I’d pay the $79 premium to have my closing docs earlier at this point.



Lets say you paid for the concierge fee, very little would have changed.  You probably would have been notified that the estoppel was received last week and that the title company was working on the closing documents. This fee does not speed up the title company efforts or reprioritize your contract.  All it does is communicate out where in the process you are. Its unfortunate that its taking longer than it should, but dont think that paying the concierge fee would have improved this situation.  If anything, it would make me more irritated since the title company is going even more slowly than I thought.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Lets say you paid for the concierge fee, very little would have changed.  You probably would have been notified that the estoppel was received last week and that the title company was working on the closing documents. This fee does not speed up the title company efforts or reprioritize your contract.  All it does is communicate out where in the process you are. Its unfortunate that its taking longer than it should, but dont think that paying the concierge fee would have improved this situation.  If anything, it would make me more iterated since the title company is going even more slowly than I thought.


Good way of thinking of it. There’s not much I can do right now. Still very excited about my first contract, just ready for it to be officially mine!


----------



## GreyTami

Update 

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/17/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/7/2021
Funds wired: 5/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing:  5/18/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## KellyN1017

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow 
Offer made: 4/9/21
Offer accepted: 4/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/10/21
Passed ROFR: 5/6/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 5/18/21
Closing docs returned: 5/18/21 - sent via FedEx 2 day
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## GoofyGuy777

another update...so close but the points have not been added yet

For those of you who called DVC, what department did you speak with to get points added?

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 2/28/21
Offer accepted: 3/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/3/21
Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
Estoppel Received: 3/29/21 ???
Closing docs received: 3/30/21
Closing docs returned: 4/2/21 & 4/5/21(Docs has to be re-notrized)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/4/21 (International seller and one of the sellers passed away during this time)
Closing: 5/5/21
Deed recorded: 5/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/18/21
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 79 (Still in Progress)


----------



## vicarrieous

GoofyGuy777 said:


> another update...so close but the points have not been added yet
> 
> For those of you who called DVC, what department did you speak with to get points added?
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker: DVC Sales
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
> Offer made: 2/28/21
> Offer accepted: 3/1/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/3/21
> Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/29/21 ???
> Closing docs received: 3/30/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/2/21 & 4/5/21(Docs has to be re-notrized)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/4/21 (International seller and one of the sellers passed away during this time)
> Closing: 5/5/21
> Deed recorded: 5/6/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/18/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 79 (Still in Progress)


 Call the MS # press 1 then press 1


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Final update!

Home: SSR
Broker: www.*********.com
Title Company: Jeffery Sweet
Offer made: 3/22/21
Offer accepted: 3/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/21
Passed ROFR: 4/13/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/16/21
Closing docs returned: 4/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 4/27/21
Deed recorded: 4/28/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/17/21
Points in account: 5/19/21


----------



## GoofyGuy777

another question - Do we still have to call MS if we need to borrow points from next year on a resale? Not sure if the system glitch has been corrected.


----------



## hhisc16

Just got the one-time activation code email...how long before the club id email normally?


----------



## D&B

Happy to see a lot of people getting their closing docs quickly from Mason Title but we cleared ROFR on 5/7 and they still have not received the estoppel to move forward


----------



## vicarrieous

GoofyGuy777 said:


> another question - Do we still have to call MS if we need to borrow points from next year on a resale? Not sure if the system glitch has been corrected.



It seems to be hit or miss. I didn't have issues doing it recently online but other have reported getting the 7 Dwarves Error and needing to call in.


----------



## Sunnyore

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/15/21
Offer accepted: 3/15/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/17/21
Passed ROFR: 4/5/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/19/21
Closing docs returned: 4/20/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/27/21
Closing: 4/30/21
Deed recorded: 4/30/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/19/21
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

Finally!! This will be my last update for this contract since I know the points will load is 1-2 days. So total time 65-66 days. Which was about how long my first resale took from start to finish last October. So happy everything went pretty smoothly again!☺


----------



## GreyTami

Update 

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/17/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/7/2021
Funds wired: 5/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/18/2021
Deed recorded:  5/19/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## RedFive

*Update*

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/11/21
Closing: 5/19/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 118 days and counting


----------



## vicarrieous

RedFive said:


> *Update*
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/11/21
> Closing: 5/19/21
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 118 days and counting


OOph! Did you have a delayed closing I hope? Or just a long delay on the sellers end?


----------



## Emmsgug

RedFive said:


> *Update*
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/11/21
> Closing: 5/19/21
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 118 days and counting


Those sellers better have been trapped something heavy to nest with those closing docs for so long.

please tell me that they don’t get paid until they ratify the closing docs....because seriously.


----------



## RedFive

vicarrieous said:


> OOph! Did you have a delayed closing I hope? Or just a long delay on the sellers end?


Long delay waiting on the seller's documents to be returned. It was an international seller and, as I understand it, strict covid restrictions made it nearly impossible to get the documents notarized until restrictions loosened last month. Then it took between 2-3 weeks  to receive the documents after they were mailed. 



Emmsgug said:


> Those sellers better have been trapped something heavy to nest with those closing docs for so long.
> 
> please tell me that they don’t get paid until they ratify the closing docs....because seriously.


As I understand it, they were unable to get the documents notarized due to covid restrictions. Though they never communicated these issues until I hounded both my resale and closing agent to get answers from them.


----------



## vicarrieous

RedFive said:


> Long delay waiting on the seller's documents to be returned. It was an international seller and, as I understand it, strict covid restrictions made it nearly impossible to get the documents notarized until restrictions loosened last month. Then it took between 2-3 weeks  to receive the documents after they were mailed.
> 
> 
> As I understand it, they were unable to get the documents notarized due to covid restrictions. Though they never communicated these issues until I hounded both my resale and closing agent to get answers from them.



Makes sense but again I wish people would disclose these things or communicate better.


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/20
Offer accepted: 2/20
Sent to ROFR: 2/22
Passed ROFR: 3/16
Closing docs received: 4/20
Closing docs returned: 4/20
Closing: 4/29
Deed recorded: 4/30
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/19
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## rkrose1

Home: SSR
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/29/21
Offer accepted: 4/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/21
Passed ROFR: 5/19/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## disneytraveltales

Hi everyone. I honestly don't remember this when I got my DVC but my brother just purchased his first resale contract. He got his activation code emailed but never got his club ID or membership number to login. We've called so many times and no one can help. Do you know if it comes in separate email?


----------



## Samita

disneytraveltales said:


> Hi everyone. I honestly don't remember this when I got my DVC but my brother just purchased his first resale contract. He got his activation code emailed but never got his club ID or membership number to login. We've called so many times and no one can help. Do you know if it comes in separate email?



Try this




hhisc16 said:


> A more efficient way to get your club ID than calling:
> email wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com and supply your name, address, and a description of the contract that had been purchased, including its number.


----------



## hhisc16

disneytraveltales said:


> Hi everyone. I honestly don't remember this when I got my DVC but my brother just purchased his first resale contract. He got his activation code emailed but never got his club ID or membership number to login. We've called so many times and no one can help. Do you know if it comes in separate email?


Yes, they come as two separate emails.
I got my activation code email on 5/19.
I got my club id email on 5/20.


----------



## disneytraveltales

hhisc16 said:


> Yes, they come as two separate emails.
> I got my activation code email on 5/19.
> I got my club id email on 5/20.


Thank you so much for your response. I truly appreciate you.


----------



## GoofyGuy777

**FINAL UPDATE**

Home: SSR
Broker: DVC Sales
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow Company
Offer made: 2/28/21
Offer accepted: 3/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/3/21
Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
Estoppel Received: 3/29/21 ???
Closing docs received: 3/30/21
Closing docs returned: 4/2/21 & 4/5/21(Docs has to be re-notrized)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/4/21 (International seller and one of the sellers passed away during this time)
Closing: 5/5/21
Deed recorded: 5/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/18/21 (emailed DVC on 5/17....not sure if it helped)
Points in account: 5/19/21

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 80

Booked our first SSR trip yesterday!  

Thanks for everyones help and support along the way! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## starfrenzy

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title: Mason Title
Offer Made: 3/24/21
Offer Accepted: 3/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/24/21 (Deposit sent)
Passed ROFR: 4/20/21
Received contract: 4/29/21
Returned contract: 4/30/21
Funds wired: 4/30/21 & 5/3/21
Closing: 5/5/21
Deed recorded: 5/5/21
Activation codes received: 5/19/21
Member Club ID received: 5/20/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/20/21
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## vicarrieous

starfrenzy said:


> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 3/24/21
> Offer Accepted: 3/24/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/24/21 (Deposit sent)
> Passed ROFR: 4/20/21
> Received contract: 4/29/21
> Returned contract: 4/30/21
> Funds wired: 4/30/21 & 5/3/21
> Closing: 5/5/21
> Deed recorded: 5/5/21
> Activation codes received: 5/19/21
> Member Club ID received: 5/20/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 5/20/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



This is a great timeline!


----------



## starfrenzy

Do I have to call to get the points loaded? Still no points in my account and I really need to book our July room.


starfrenzy said:


> Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title: Mason Title
> Offer Made: 3/24/21
> Offer Accepted: 3/24/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/24/21 (Deposit sent)
> Passed ROFR: 4/20/21
> Received contract: 4/29/21
> Returned contract: 4/30/21
> Funds wired: 4/30/21 & 5/3/21
> Closing: 5/5/21
> Deed recorded: 5/5/21
> Activation codes received: 5/19/21
> Member Club ID received: 5/20/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 5/20/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 2/20
Offer accepted: 2/20
Sent to ROFR: 2/22
Passed ROFR: 3/16
Closing docs received: 4/20
Closing docs returned: 4/20
Closing: 4/29
Deed recorded: 4/30
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/19
Points in account: 5/21
*Total Time: 90 days*


----------



## Sunnyore

starfrenzy said:


> Do I have to call to get the points loaded? Still no points in my account and I really need to book our July room.


I think you should call if you need to book soon. I thought I read somewhere on here that they were told it can take up to a week for points to be showing in account otherwise. I dont have any points coming in for 2020 so I’m trying to be patient to wait for them to load normally.


----------



## Powerline13

starfrenzy said:


> Do I have to call to get the points loaded? Still no points in my account and I really need to book our July room.


I called after waiting a day to see if my points would get loaded. When I finally got through, I provided my info to the cast member, they put me on hold for about 10 mins and then my points were loaded.


----------



## Lexxiefern

I called yesterday to try to get my points loaded. Contract showed in my account on 5/17. I was told they didn’t have all the paperwork yet??? Emailed my broker and they confirmed Disney has every thing they need. I asked for a supervisor to call me back, but who knows when that will be.

Advice please? Should I call back? The CM I spoke to yesterday was super unhelpful and told me the points should be in my account in another week. I think she truly has no clue what she’s talking about.


----------



## Divaofdisney

Lexxiefern said:


> I called yesterday to try to get my points loaded. Contract showed in my account on 5/17. I was told they didn’t have all the paperwork yet??? Emailed my broker and they confirmed Disney has every thing they need. I asked for a supervisor to call me back, but who knows when that will be.
> 
> Advice please? Should I call back? The CM I spoke to yesterday was super unhelpful and told me the points should be in my account in another week. I think she truly has no clue what she’s talking about.



I would try and call back and speak with someone else. They should certainly be able to load your points in.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Divaofdisney said:


> I would try and call back and speak with someone else. They should certainly be able to load your points in.


Thank you. I tried calling a little bit ago and it was a 53 minute wait! Guess I’ll try again later


----------



## mollys_aunt

Lexxiefern said:


> I called yesterday to try to get my points loaded. Contract showed in my account on 5/17. I was told they didn’t have all the paperwork yet??? Emailed my broker and they confirmed Disney has every thing they need. I asked for a supervisor to call me back, but who knows when that will be.
> 
> Advice please? Should I call back? The CM I spoke to yesterday was super unhelpful and told me the points should be in my account in another week. I think she truly has no clue what she’s talking about.


It's super frustrating, right?  My contract has been showing in my account since Sunday, 05/16. I just got off the phone with a CM (of course, after waiting for an hour). She was wonderfully sweet, but basically said Member Services was still processing the points and to check back next week (after putting me on hold for another 10 min. to check).  Just crazy.  Especially since this contract was for the same resort and same use year as my other contract. I wish I had a suggestion, but I don't. It's a crap shoot.


----------



## pepr1800

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/19/2021
Offer accepted: 4/19/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/14/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lexxiefern

mollys_aunt said:


> It's super frustrating, right?  My contract has been showing in my account since Sunday, 05/16. I just got off the phone with a CM (of course, after waiting for an hour). She was wonderfully sweet, but basically said Member Services was still processing the points and to check back next week (after putting me on hold for another 10 min. to check).  Just crazy.  Especially since this contract was for the same resort and same use year as my other contract. I wish I had a suggestion, but I don't. It's a crap shoot.



I’m so sorry you are dealing with this too! And you have been waiting a day longer than me. I don’t understand why some are able to call and have their points loaded and we are not. I bought a loaded contract with fully banked points so I am nervous there is an issue with the points being there. Hopefully we both get our points in the next couple of days.


----------



## starfrenzy

Final Update! No call necessary.


Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title: Mason Title
Offer Made: 3/24/21
Offer Accepted: 3/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/24/21 (Deposit sent)
Passed ROFR: 4/20/21
Received contract: 4/29/21
Returned contract: 4/30/21
Funds wired: 4/30/21 & 5/3/21
Closing: 5/5/21
Deed recorded: 5/5/21
Activation codes received: 5/19/21
Member Club ID received: 5/20/21
Membership created & contract showing: 
Points in account: 5/21/21

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 58 Days


----------



## Huxknits

Final update!!


Home: SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/8/21
Passed ROFR: 3/29/21
Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
Closing docs received: 4/28/21
Closing docs returned: 4/28/21 (wire sent 4/30)
Sellers closing docs returned: 4/30/21
Closing: 5/4/21
Deed recorded: 5/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member) : 5/20/21 (activation code 5/19, emailed 5/20 for club ID and received prompt response)
Points in account: 5/21/21

79 days total. 
The longest wait was for estoppel and I did contact broker/title agency and it actually took that long before they receive it from Disney.


----------



## GBBT7636

My timeline was going smoothly until the membership phase. My deed was recorded 4/23. I got my Activation Code 5/12, but no Club ID. I emailed wdw.dvc.dvd.resales@disney.com on Monday 5/17 to ask about the Club ID. Still no response from them and still no Club ID email


----------



## jlmarr

Lexxiefern said:


> I’m so sorry you are dealing with this too! And you have been waiting a day longer than me. I don’t understand why some are able to call and have their points loaded and we are not. I bought a loaded contract with fully banked points so I am nervous there is an issue with the points being there. Hopefully we both get our points in the next couple of days.


I've been waiting since May 6th.  I.e. the new contract has been on the DVC website since then.  Trying to be patient.  We won't really have need for the new contract points for a few months, so I'm happy to be a test case for what patience gets you.


----------



## Lexxiefern

jlmarr said:


> I've been waiting since May 6th.  I.e. the new contract has been on the DVC website since then.  Trying to be patient.  We won't really have need for the new contract points for a few months, so I'm happy to be a test case for what patience gets you.



May 6th?? Have you called? What did they say?


----------



## jlmarr

Lexxiefern said:


> May 6th?? Have you called? What did they say?


Haven't called.  Do I need to?


----------



## Divaofdisney

jlmarr said:


> Haven't called.  Do I need to?



Yes!!! I would defintely call them no way it should be taking this long, especially if contract has already been loaded.


----------



## Lexxiefern

jlmarr said:


> Haven't called.  Do I need to?


I would for sure. Just for my own piece of mind to make sure there isn’t some kind of issue!

I called again this morning right at 9am and got right through! The CM was amazing. She was not able to get my points loaded but explained to me that member admin had added my contract but had not sent over the paperwork to member services yet for them to load the points. I had already emailed member admin a couple days ago so she said that was good I had “already started that process” with contacting member admin. She also said she thinks there has been a large influx of resale purchases and this may be why it’s taking longer but she said she was in no way making excuses for them.

I just appreciated some honesty. Just tell me what’s going on and it is much easier to be patient.


----------



## geneandamy

mollys_aunt said:


> It's super frustrating, right?  My contract has been showing in my account since Sunday, 05/16. I just got off the phone with a CM (of course, after waiting for an hour). She was wonderfully sweet, but basically said Member Services was still processing the points and to check back next week (after putting me on hold for another 10 min. to check).  Just crazy.  Especially since this contract was for the same resort and same use year as my other contract. I wish I had a suggestion, but I don't. It's a crap shoot.


When you say that your contracts showing in your account, where are you seeing it?  Ours closed 5/20 and nothing is showing yet.  We are current direct owners and this would be adding on in the same use year.  I keep looking, but nothing new is showing.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Lexxiefern

geneandamy said:


> When you say that your contracts showing in your account, where are you seeing it?  Ours closed 5/20 and nothing is showing yet.  We are current direct owners and this would be adding on in the same use year.  I keep looking, but nothing new is showing.  Thanks!!!


When you go to your dashboard and it shows you your existing contract, your new resort picture will be added. For example, mine was BWV and I added SSR. One day I logged in and instead of seeing a BWV image it was SSR. You can also click on “manage my points“ and it shows a list of each contract and points. It will show the contract there under your main (direct) points


----------



## Sunnyore

geneandamy said:


> When you say that your contracts showing in your account, where are you seeing it?  Ours closed 5/20 and nothing is showing yet.  We are current direct owners and this would be adding on in the same use year.  I keep looking, but nothing new is showing.  Thanks!!!


If you only just closed 5/20 you can look for your deed recording. It looks like it’s taking about 18ish days for add on contracts to show up in account after closing and deed recorded. I closed 4/30 and it showed up in my account 5/19 and points added 5/21. Also I got an email from Disney welcoming me to DVC and also an autopay email (but already a member).


----------



## hbg1

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/9/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/27/21 afternoon
Closing docs returned:4/29/21 morning
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/4/21
Deed recorded: 5/7/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/22/21
Points in account:

Contract is showing on my account now...just a matter of time.
I did call to see if they could load the points but they didn't offer on the call, just said had to wait it out.
I'd attempt to call back but I can't do another 40 minute loop of Beauty and the Beast and Aladdin music tonight... 
We're at 74 days now...not too bad IMO.


----------



## Lexxiefern

Final update!!! 


Home: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/4/21
Offer accepted: 3/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/7/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: 4/16/21 
Closing docs received: 4/23/21
Closing docs returned: 4/23/21 (wire transfer sent 4/26)
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 4/28/21
Deed recorded: 4/30/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/17/21
Points in account: 5/22/21
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 79 days 

Points loaded at 5pm on a Saturday!


----------



## BillBrasky

For those tracking the time for Disney to upload contracts, my CCV contract that was recorded on 5/7 showed up in my account today.


----------



## macman123

Home:  VGF
Broker:  www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/21/2021
Offer accepted: 3/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/15/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/1/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/14/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/21/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## geneandamy

Lexxiefern said:


> When you go to your dashboard and it shows you your existing contract, your new resort picture will be added. For example, mine was BWV and I added SSR. One day I logged in and instead of seeing a BWV image it was SSR. You can also click on “manage my points“ and it shows a list of each contract and points. It will show the contract there under your main (direct) points


Thank you!!!


----------



## geneandamy

Sunnyore said:


> If you only just closed 5/20 you can look for your deed recording. It looks like it’s taking about 18ish days for add on contracts to show up in account after closing and deed recorded. I closed 4/30 and it showed up in my account 5/19 and points added 5/21. Also I got an email from Disney welcoming me to DVC and also an autopay email (but already a member).


Thank you!!!


----------



## Letsoflyakite

Home:  CCV
Broker:  http://resales.*******.com/
Title Company: Hayes Title
Offer made: 2/13/2021
Offer accepted: 2/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 2/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/05/2021
Estoppel Received:3/20/2021
Closing docs received: 3/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 3/30/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 4/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/18/2021
Points in account: 5/20/2021

About 94 days total

Hopefully anyone reading this finds the following information handy.  
Disney did not even acknowledge having transfer documents until 4-27-21, two weeks after recording, despite the Title company overnighting closing documents (presumably after deed recording).  Then Disney took another 3 weeks after that.

Whatever is going on at Member Admin is not what world class companies do.


----------



## BillBrasky

FINAL UPDATE!

Home: CCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 2/24/21
Offer accepted: 2/25/21
Sent to ROFR: 2/26/21
Passed ROFR: 3/18/21
Estoppel Received: 4/15/21
Closing docs received: 4/15/21
Closing docs returned: 4/19/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/5/21
Closing: 5/6/21
Deed recorded:5/7/21
Membership created & contract showing: 5/22/21
Points in account: 5/24/21

89 days from offer to points in account. This one got hung up for a couple weeks because the sellers apparently owed Disney $ they had to get paid before closing could occur.


----------



## Andy1968

Here is a new question regarding closing times.  How long as it taken for you guys for the sellers to get the closing documents back to the title company?


----------



## vicarrieous

Andy1968 said:


> Here is a new question regarding closing times.  How long as it taken for you guys for the sellers to get the closing documents back to the title company?



That is incredibly variable. It all depends on the seller...


----------



## GBBT7636

Home: BLT
Broker: 
Title Company: ???
Offer made: 3/19/21
Offer accepted: 3/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/21
Passed ROFR: 4/15/21
Estoppel Received: ???
Closing docs received: 4/16/21
Closing docs returned: 4/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ???
Closing: 4/22/21
Deed recorded: 4/23/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/24/21
Points in account: 5/24/21

*Total Days from Offer to Points: 66 Days*

Overall a reasonable timeline, but 19 days to get an activation code and an additional 12 days to get the club ID number after multiple emails to Member Admin was a bit annoying. It was a big thrill to finally log in and we were able to book 2 nights to GFV & 3 nights to BLT at the end of June! Good luck to everyone going through the closing process.


----------



## Johnandrandi

Andy1968 said:


> Here is a new question regarding closing times.  How long as it taken for you guys for the sellers to get the closing documents back to the title company?


Closing docs went out the 20th. Ours were fed ex’s overnight and received 21st. Sellers were returned today the 24th


----------



## macman123

Letsoflyakite said:


> Hopefully anyone reading this finds the following information handy.
> Disney did not even acknowledge having transfer documents until 4-27-21, two weeks after recording, despite the Title company overnighting closing documents (presumably after deed recording).  Then Disney took another 3 weeks after that.
> 
> Whatever is going on at Member Admin is not what world class companies do.



Its quite normal after deed recording to take 2-3 weeks to have Member Admin add the contract. I have 10+ resale contracts and they all took several weeks.


----------



## badeacon

GBBT7636 said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker:
> Title Company: ???
> Offer made: 3/19/21
> Offer accepted: 3/20/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/23/21
> Passed ROFR: 4/15/21
> Estoppel Received: ???
> Closing docs received: 4/16/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/16/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ???
> Closing: 4/22/21
> Deed recorded: 4/23/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/24/21
> Points in account: 5/24/21
> 
> *Total Days from Offer to Points: 66 Days*
> 
> Overall a reasonable timeline, but 19 days to get an activation code and an additional 12 days to get the club ID number after multiple emails to Member Admin was a bit annoying. It was a big thrill to finally log in and we were able to book 2 nights to GFV & 3 nights to BLT at the end of June! Good luck to everyone going through the closing process.


Your timeframe from passing ROFR to receiving closing documents shows that it is probably the closing company that causes the  delay for most from passing ROFR to receiving closing documents ,not waiting on Estoppel.
Did you leave the broker out because of being banned? And also the closing company? I did not think any closing companies were banned? I would bet it starts with a M.


----------



## GBBT7636

badeacon said:


> Your timeframe from passing ROFR to receiving closing documents shows that it is probably the closing company that causes the  delay for most from passing ROFR to receiving closing documents ,not waiting on Estoppel.
> Did you leave the broker out because of being banned? And also the closing company? I did not think any closing companies were banned? I would bet it starts with a M.



It would not let me post the broker link, but it was one that BillBrasky posted a couple hours ago. We worked with Jeffery Sweet for closing, wasn't sure if that was the same as "title company"


----------



## badeacon

GBBT7636 said:


> It would not let me post the broker link, but it was one that BillBrasky posted a couple hours ago. We worked with Jeffery Sweet for closing, wasn't sure if that was the same as "title company"


Yes , Jeffery Sweet is closing agent(company) and that would have been my second guess. In fact after i posted , I thought  I should go back and edit to add  JS but you beat me to it.


----------



## Jwaire

Just be aware that your recorded deed is not always the date your paperwork is sent to Disney. I closed on the 20, yet my paperwork wasn't sent until the 24 (and only after I asked once again if everything was done.). This is a very slow process all around. I think some people get lucky, but you're looking at almost 90 days from start to close. In the future, I'll look for contracts with bankable points because by the time you get them allocated it'll be difficult to use them because of limited availability.


----------



## hhisc16

Jwaire said:


> Just be aware that your recorded deed is not always the date your paperwork is sent to Disney. I closed on the 20, yet my paperwork wasn't sent until the 24 (and only after I asked once again if everything was done.). This is a very slow process all around. I think some people get lucky, but you're looking at almost 90 days from start to close. In the future, I'll look for contracts with bankable points because by the time you get them allocated it'll be difficult to use them because of limited availability.


I would be curious to see the total time for a resale contract average from offer to points loaded.
My 1st resale contract was 90 days, but I am curious to see what my 2nd resale contract will be if it passes ROFR.
I wish there was a page like the ROFR thread that was updated like it to get an idea.


----------



## tlm345

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/2021
Offer accepted: 4/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2021 
Passed ROFR: 5/07/2021
Estoppel received: 5/25/2021 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Closing Date: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points on Account:


----------



## VdoesDisney

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/25/21
Offer accepted: 3/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/20/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/12/2021 
Deed recorded: 5/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/25/21 (had to email after receiving activation email but no club ID)
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Jwaire said:


> Just be aware that your recorded deed is not always the date your paperwork is sent to Disney. I closed on the 20, yet my paperwork wasn't sent until the 24 (and only after I asked once again if everything was done.). This is a very slow process all around. I think some people get lucky, but you're looking at almost 90 days from start to close. In the future, I'll look for contracts with bankable points because by the time you get them allocated it'll be difficult to use them because of limited availability.



It really depends on who your Title Co is. I have used various Title Co, but always found Mason to be the quickest by far.


----------



## pepr1800

Halfway there... Waiting on Estoppel and Closing Docs...

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/19/2021
Offer accepted: 4/19/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/19/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/14/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/26/2021
Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Originally was a delayed closing. The seller has notified they no longer need a delayed closing.. not sure how that’s going to effect my time line. 

- Broker did say estoppels are running very slow. (Upto 6 weeks)


----------



## DonMacGregor

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Originally was a delayed closing. The seller has notified they no longer need a delayed closing.. not sure how that’s going to effect my time line.


Man, I'm seeing more of these lately. I'm in the same delayed closing situation, with the "not before" date being 10/12. With my luck, it will be every minute of that, plus a few days due to some delay somewhere after the contract sits in limbo for 5 months. Ugh


----------



## RedFive

*Update*

Each step is sooooo painstakingly long  .

Been a bit of a frustrating experience, but.. happy to finally call AKV home 

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/11/21
Closing: 5/19/21
Deed recorded: 5/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 124 days and counting


----------



## Crash8ART

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Home Resort: CCV
> Broker: www.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 4/26/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Originally was a delayed closing. The seller has notified they no longer need a delayed closing.. not sure how that’s going to effect my time line.
> 
> - Broker did say estoppels are running very slow. (Upto 6 weeks)


Since they don't need the delayed closing does that mean they canceled a trip and you are getting some bonus points?


----------



## Goofyismybf

I have addonitis guys  but I want to buy direct this time. How long is it for pts to usually be added to existing memberships?


----------



## bmscott

Goofyismybf said:


> I have addonitis guys  but I want to buy direct this time. How long is it for pts to usually be added to existing memberships?


Same day. It’s amazing after buying resale. I called and requested SSR, paid, and points were in my account a few hours later.


----------



## Goofyismybf

bmscott said:


> Same day. It’s amazing after buying resale. I called and requested SSR, paid, and points were in my account a few hours later.



Amazing! can’t wait  We’re adding riviera


----------



## D&B

*update*

Home: BWV
Broker: www.DVCstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/6/21
Offer accepted: 4/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: 5/24/21 (?)
Closing docs received: 5/25/21
Closing docs returned: 5/25/21
Funds wired: 5/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## VdoesDisney

Done!!! Let the booking begin!

Home: BWV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/25/21
Offer accepted: 3/25/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/25/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/20/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/12/2021 
Deed recorded: 5/12/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/25/21 (had to email after receiving activation email but no club ID)
Points in account: 5/25/21 (got a CM to load them via chat)

Total time from offer to points loaded: 60 days


----------



## Theta

VdoesDisney said:


> Done!!! Let the booking begin!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 3/25/21
> Offer accepted: 3/25/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 3/25/2021
> Passed ROFR: 4/20/2021
> Estoppel Received: ??
> Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
> Closing docs returned: 5/3/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
> Closing: 5/12/2021
> Deed recorded: 5/12/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 5/25/21 (had to email after receiving activation email but no club ID)
> Points in account: 5/25/21 (got a CM to load them via chat)
> 
> Total time from offer to points loaded: 60 days



I always get "chat not available".  Did you chat through the DVC website?


----------



## VdoesDisney

Theta said:


> I always get "chat not available".  Did you chat through the DVC website?


Yep, have used it many times since yesterday, no issues (always EST business hours though)


----------



## YoMickey

Offer accepted: 3/30
ROFR waived 4/27
2020 points banked 4/29
Closed 5/17
Our deed was recorded 5/18
Existing member just waiting for points to show up in our account


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Crash8ART said:


> Since they don't need the delayed closing does that mean they canceled a trip and you are getting some bonus points?



Sadly no. But I’ve narrowed it down to 3 things. 
We know They transferred points to RCI to take a trip.  
- So either the trip is completed
- or they transferred point to a 2nd contract they have listed on the resales (also with delay closing) and then they transferred to RCI.
-or since RCI account is with a separate comp. it doesn’t effect our contract and can close .. 

We are not 100% sure 
Just hoping disney sends out the estoppel soon


----------



## MegMoves

Update

Here's the nail biter where I hope I can get something - anything for an already planned family reunion by the time the points are loaded.  

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Broker: **********
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/16/21
Offer accepted: 3/16/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/17/21
ADDENDUM: 4/1/21
Passed ROFR: 4/30/21
Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
Closing docs received: 5/02/21
Closing docs returned: 4/6/21
Sellers closin1g docs returned:?
Closing: 5/17/21
Deed recorded: ...
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/26/21
Points in account: ...

Almost home!


----------



## ParkFreak

Update:

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/19/2021
Offer accepted: 04/19/2021
Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/26/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## hbg1

Seriously had the most rude person on chat just now..so rude in fact that I'm starting to question whether the chat function is a bot or an actual person.
Have family I'm seeing this weekend and wanted to plan a trip for next year and politely asked, got the same response as the other day...
If you buy direct it happens much faster.

This is not a good response. We bought direct almost 20 years ago now, but this resale saved me $20k and I'm still a blue card member. People who buy direct and those who buy resale contracts are still members that pay the same dues. 
It's really obnoxious to separate people in a comment by customer service.

now I get to sit on hold for 45 minutes on the phone....I'm now understanding the frustration I've seen from other people posting here in the past.


----------



## hbg1

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 3/9/21
Offer accepted: 3/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/11/21
Passed ROFR: 4/1/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 4/27/21 afternoon
Closing docs returned:4/29/21 morning
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/4/21
Deed recorded: 5/7/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/22/21
Points in account: 5/27/21

Spoke to an amazing CM just now who assisted me with everything, amazing customer service and got my points loaded.
79 days from start to finish!


----------



## 808blessing

It's just hit or miss. Here is an account of my asking for points to be loaded.  First time wonderful. Second-time neutral. Third time horrible. Will try again.


----------



## jwmob91

Adding the timeline below to hopefully help someone out with their timeline. This timeline applies to 4 contracts that we are selling. All Poly, sold, passed ROFR, etc. on same days.

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/11/2021
Offer accepted: 04/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 04/14/2021
Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned: 5/26/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## MegMoves

HOME RUN!

Yesterday, I couldn't get a chat CM to help me.  I couldn't even get as far as being put on hold when I called Member Services!  I just got the "all of our agents are assisting other members, please call again later."  Repeatedly.  

Today, I set an alarm to go off 15 minutes before they opened the phone lines. I timed my first call from connect to the "Sorry we're closed" message.  Then set a second alarm for 1 minute before the phone lines opened.  Connected right away!

Member Services Agent Kara was super kind and helpful.  She called another department to help me get points loaded and book 5 of my 7 requested dates and waitlist the other two.  

It'll be at Saratoga as everything was pretty booked, but I'm still really excited.  If my other two waitlist dates don't pan out, I'll begrudgingly split stay in a cash room.




Update

Home: Boardwalk Villas
Broker: **********
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 3/16/21
Offer accepted: 3/16/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/17/21
ADDENDUM: 4/1/21
Passed ROFR: 4/30/21
Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
Closing docs received: 5/02/21
Closing docs returned: 4/6/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing: 5/17/21
Deed recorded: ...
Contract Showing on Membership: 5/26/21
Points in account: ... 5/27/21

Total from offer to points: 72 days!


----------



## Andy1968

vicarrieous said:


> That is incredibly variable. It all depends on the seller...


No kidding we have been waiting for weeks!  This is worse than waiting on ROFR.


----------



## kandlsutton

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/15/22
Offer accepted: 4/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 

Total time:  43 days (so far)


----------



## princesscinderella

MegMoves said:


> HOME RUN!
> 
> Yesterday, I couldn't get a chat CM to help me.  I couldn't even get as far as being put on hold when I called Member Services!  I just got the "all of our agents are assisting other members, please call again later."  Repeatedly.
> 
> Today, I set an alarm to go off 15 minutes before they opened the phone lines. I timed my first call from connect to the "Sorry we're closed" message.  Then set a second alarm for 1 minute before the phone lines opened.  Connected right away!
> 
> Member Services Agent Kara was super kind and helpful.  She called another department to help me get points loaded and book 5 of my 7 requested dates and waitlist the other two.
> 
> It'll be at Saratoga as everything was pretty booked, but I'm still really excited.  If my other two waitlist dates don't pan out, I'll begrudgingly split stay in a cash room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> 
> Home: Boardwalk Villas
> Broker: **********
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 3/16/21
> Offer accepted: 3/16/21
> Sent to ROFR: 3/17/21
> ADDENDUM: 4/1/21
> Passed ROFR: 4/30/21
> Estoppel Received: 4/28/21
> Closing docs received: 5/02/21
> Closing docs returned: 4/6/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:?
> Closing: 5/17/21
> Deed recorded: ...
> Contract Showing on Membership: 5/26/21
> Points in account: ... 5/27/21
> 
> Total from offer to points: 72 days!


11 days after deed recorded to membership created is a new record it think  with how slow it’s been lately.


----------



## kandlsutton

ParkFreak said:


> Update:
> 
> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/19/2021
> Offer accepted: 04/19/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2021
> Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
> Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
> Closing docs returned: 5/26/2021
> Seller’s closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


Interesting. Same broker/title co. for me and same ROFR date, but no estoppel when I checked a few days ago with Magic Vacation Title. Hopefully, mine isn't too far behind yours.


----------



## ParkFreak

kandlsutton said:


> Interesting. Same broker/title co. for me and same ROFR date, but no estoppel when I checked a few days ago with Magic Vacation Title. Hopefully, mine isn't too far behind yours.


Fingers crossed! There seems to be zero rhyme and even less reason to when things get done in this process.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

kandlsutton said:


> Interesting. Same broker/title co. for me and same ROFR date, but no estoppel when I checked a few days ago with Magic Vacation Title. Hopefully, mine isn't too far behind yours.



Me too. Same broker and title companies and same ROFR date, I've been checking every other day since last week... no estoppel either. Hoping for some news tomorrow or beginning of next week...


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Prince John Robin Hood

Are most people finding they need to email for a member I.D. if they're new members?  Just wondering if I should fire off an email as soon as my activation email arrives.


----------



## ParkFreak

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Me too. Same broker and title companies and same ROFR date, I've been checking every other day since last week... no estoppel either. Hoping for some news tomorrow or beginning of next week...


Is there a way to see when estoppel was received? Other than asking the title company?


----------



## bmscott

Home: BWV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6/21
Offer accepted: 5/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/6/21
Passed ROFR: 5/28/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

ParkFreak said:


> Is there a way to see when estoppel was received? Other than asking the title company?



Not that I know of... I e-mail the title company every other day now, but I feel like the anxious kid in the car... Are we there yet?


----------



## cmarsh31

Home: AKV
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 2/26/21
Offer accepted: 2/27/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/5/2021
Passed ROFR: 3/29/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 4/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 4/2/2021 (check sent 5/24/2021)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/28/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*found out 4/1 that closing will be delayed until end of May due to an undisclosed existing reservation* We were on track for a super-fast transaction! 

5/28 - I haven't hesitated to email and ask for updates. I was successful in getting the $195 admin fee covered by Fidelity/Seller (I don't care who pays it, as long as it isn't me). Knowing the existing reservation ends on Memorial Day, I returned final paperwork & check on Monday and seller confirmed sending closing docs via FedEx today. Hopefully by Tuesday we can actually start moving forward again.


----------



## tlm345

Update:
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/2021
Offer accepted: 4/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2021 
Passed ROFR: 5/07/2021
Estoppel received: 5/25/2021 
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/28/2021
Seller closing docs returned:
Closing Date: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points on Account:


----------



## tlm345

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Not that I know of... I e-mail the title company every other day now, but I feel like the anxious kid in the car... Are we there yet?





ParkFreak said:


> Is there a way to see when estoppel was received? Other than asking the title company?


I emailed my broker. I worked with www.DVCResaleMarket.com and their admin department notified me that our estoppel was received and they would have closing docs out by the end of the week. This was Tuesday and I received my closing docs Wednesday.


----------



## antib

I have been trying to post my closing timeline however I keep getting an error. Anyone have insight? This is what it says:

Oops! We ran into some problems.
Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.


----------



## Samita

antib said:


> I have been trying to post my closing timeline however I keep getting an error. Anyone have insight? This is what it says:
> 
> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.



Check this:



Samita said:


> I had the same problem. In order to post links you should have at least 10 posts and the ones on DVC thread don’t count. I went to the  test thread and upped my post count there.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/u...t-count-please.3571551/page-591#post-62961808


----------



## DisTime25

kandlsutton said:


> Interesting. Same broker/title co. for me and same ROFR date, but no estoppel when I checked a few days ago with Magic Vacation Title. Hopefully, mine isn't too far behind yours.



We are in the same position with same broker/title waiting on Estoppel.  Passed ROFR on 5/5.


----------



## MegMoves

princesscinderella said:


> 11 days after deed recorded to membership created is a new record it think  with how slow it’s been lately.



I really pushed it because I panicked.  

We were already planning on being there on a particular week in November - reserved rooms and tickets already before deciding to buy resale.  With having offered and accepted back in March, and having to sign an addendum, things were resolving after the 7 month mark.  And when I looked, availability was next to nil.  

So I called (after trying to do this via chat, and calling several times) and kindly asked if they could help me out.  And they sprinkled the pixie dust!

If there wasn't a time and availability crunch, I would have just waited.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

DisTime25 said:


> We are in the same position with same broker/title waiting on Estoppel.  Passed ROFR on 5/5.



Have you heard from the broker or title company?
Today is my day 22 after ROFR pass... just heard from them... no estoppel yet.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

passed rofr on 5/17 and still nothing


----------



## princesscinderella

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Have you heard from the broker or title company?
> Today is my day 22 after ROFR pass... just heard from them... no estoppel yet.





huskerfanatic7 said:


> passed rofr on 5/17 and still nothing



I passed ROFR on 5/20 and I just got my closing docs today.  We are using Mason title.


----------



## huskerfanatic7

princesscinderella said:


> I passed ROFR on 5/20 and I just got my closing docs today.  We are using Mason title.



im using mason title as well


----------



## idisneyfan

I have Mason as well, passed on the 18th and nothing yet....


----------



## DisTime25

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Have you heard from the broker or title company?
> Today is my day 22 after ROFR pass... just heard from them... no estoppel yet.


Still have not heard anything back from either, but I did reach out via email this afternoon for a status update.  Hope to hear back from them tomorrow.  Our closing date in the contract is 6/24.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

I passed ROFR on 5/10.  I called my closing agent and they said they received a bunch of estoppel letters today and that I should be getting my closing documents tomorrow.

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/18/2021
Offer accepted: 04/18/2021
Sent to ROFR: 04/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## GBBT7636

Prince John Robin Hood said:


> Are most people finding they need to email for a member I.D. if they're new members?  Just wondering if I should fire off an email as soon as my activation email arrives.



I had to e-mail. I waited 5 days after receiving the activation code e-mail before I e-mailed and got a response a week later with the ID. In total it took 12 days between activation code and club ID. Here's to hoping you don't have to wait as long!


----------



## GreyTami

Update 

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/17/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/7/2021
Funds wired: 5/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/18/2021
Deed recorded: 5/19/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:  6/1/2021 (existing member)
Points in account:


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

DisTime25 said:


> Still have not heard anything back from either, but I did reach out via email this afternoon for a status update.  Hope to hear back from them tomorrow.  Our closing date in the contract is 6/24.


My closing date is 7/1, so I'm probably a week behind you. I just don't understand why Mason Title seems to be so much faster if this process is entirely up to Disney... it's my first contract, so I might be missing something...


----------



## Samita

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I passed ROFR on 5/10.  I called my closing agent and they said they received a bunch of estoppel letters today and that I should be getting my closing documents tomorrow.
> 
> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/18/2021
> Offer accepted: 04/18/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 04/20/2021
> Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller’s closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


That's great! I passed on 05/07. Hope mine is one of those.


----------



## sugliac

I am a seller and for some reason my buyer is not motivated to move quick on this closing at all. They have been dragging their feet the whole time. Doesn't particularly matter but shocking because I have multiple contracts and every time I buy I try and do everything as fast as humanly possible!!


----------



## Samita

DisTime25 said:


> Still have not heard anything back from either, but I did reach out via email this afternoon for a status update.  Hope to hear back from them tomorrow.  Our closing date in the contract is 6/24.


I was reviewing my contract and noticed that it stated that if estoppel is received within 30 days of closing date then the closing date can change to be 30 days after receiving estoppel.


----------



## jwmob91

Send me pixie dust today friends. Going out of town tomorrow and I would REALLY like to get closing docs today (passed ROFR on 5/10) so we can get the process moving along. ROFR is the easy wait. Estoppel, closing, and transfer is where the real test lies.


----------



## momtwoboys

on average after a file is closed how long does it take for the sellers to get payment?


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Home: OKW
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: ***
Offer made: 4/7
Offer accepted: 4/7
Sent to ROFR: 4/12
Passed ROFR: 5/6
Estoppel Received: 5/13
Closing docs received: 5/25
Closing docs returned: 5/26 (Fed-ex overnight)
Funds wired: 5/26
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/27
Closing: 6/2
Deed recorded:
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:

Just one more waiting period!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

sugliac said:


> I am a seller and for some reason my buyer is not motivated to move quick on this closing at all. They have been dragging their feet the whole time. Doesn't particularly matter but shocking because I have multiple contracts and every time I buy I try and do everything as fast as humanly possible!!


May I ask you a question?  Who is your title company?  Did they give you a prepaid FedEx label like they give us buyers?   I have a seller who can't seem to manage signing and sending the documents back.  The real estate company (same as yours) makes all sorts of excuses for them.


----------



## sugliac

ILoveMyDVC said:


> May I ask you a question?  Who is your title company?  Did they give you a prepaid FedEx label like they give us buyers?   I have a seller who can't seem to manage signing and sending the documents back.  The real estate company (same as yours) makes all sorts of excuses for them.


Magic Vacation Title is my company. They sent me a FedEx label and it was overnight too!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Has anyone else experienced this?  *** put the closing date onthe documents as July 5th.  We were able to close last Tuesday, the 24th of May.  The sellers seem, according to the resale company, 'confused'.  When I email the title company, I am told the seller have until the *4th of July* to sign the docs and send them.  ARE YOU $%^#  KIDDING ME???  They have 14 THOUSAND DOLLARS OF MINE and all I have is a day out of work and an afternoon running around to various banks and to make the last pickup for FedEx.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

sugliac said:


> Magic Vacation Title is my company. They sent me a FedEx label and it was overnight too!


Thank you!


----------



## sugliac

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Thank you!


Good luck!!


----------



## Sandisw

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Has anyone else experienced this?  *** put the closing date onthe documents as July 5th.  We were able to close last Tuesday, the 24th of May.  The sellers seem, according to the resale company, 'confused'.  When I email the title company, I am told the seller have until the *4th of July* to sign the docs and send them.  ARE YOU $%^#  KIDDING ME???  They have 14 THOUSAND DOLLARS OF MINE and all I have is a day out of work and an afternoon running around to various banks and to make the last pickup for FedEx.



That is actually correct, unfortunately.  Normally, sellers don't take quite as long, but legally, they just have to return by the date of closing. 

I just signed my contracts and my closing dates on the selling one is end of July and the one I am buying is August 9th, so I figured those dates are worst case scenario.  

I feel bad for you because I am sure had you noticed those dates, and questioned it at time of offer, you may have passed on it because until you hit that date, as a buyer, you are stuck.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Sandisw said:


> That is actually correct, unfortunately.  Normally, sellers don't take quite as long, but legally, they just have to return by the date of closing.
> 
> I just signed my contracts and my closing dates on the selling one is end of July and the one I am buying is August 9th, so I figured those dates are worst case scenario.
> 
> I feel bad for you because I am sure had you noticed those dates, and questioned it at time of offer, you may have passed on it because until you hit that date, as a buyer, you are stuck.


They are just the pro forma dates in case Disney takes the full time to ROFR and estoppel - nothing more.  The title company should have updated them.  I SHOULD have insisted they be updated.


----------



## Sandisw

ILoveMyDVC said:


> They are just the pro forma dates in case Disney takes the full time to ROFR and estoppel - nothing more.  The title company should have updated them.  I SHOULD have insisted they be updated.


I have bought and sold many times and that not  what I have been told.  Those closing dates are part of the original agreement so as a seller, I did indeed have the ability to take that long if needed.

Same as a buyer when I questioned the long time period.  They simply said that if things are back earlier, we will close it, but that date is the latest it has to happen.

Once that contract was signed to buy, the title company can not just change it and update it.  As a seller, I would never allow that to happen as a buyer can walk once that date hits.

Now, the title company can certainly make sure the sellers (and buyers) know that it can close earlier if everyone gets things in, but again, neither side can be forced into an earlier date than what was originally agreed upon.  I know this because I sold last year with a date a little farther (an extra 30 days) out because I thought I had a reservation on that contract.  I did not and wanted to move up the closing date a few weeks.  Buyers said no because they planned on not closing until the date of the contract.  So, even though we got the closing documents, and I returned them, the buyer did not for an extra 3 weeks.  

Again, I am so so sorry for you that this has put a wrench in things with those points you have.  Let's hope the sellers, now that they have been informed that it can close earlier, they will get things in!


----------



## kandlsutton

Update (getting a little closer):

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/15/22
Offer accepted: 4/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received:  6/02/21?
Closing docs received:  6/02/21
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total time:  49 days (so far)


----------



## sugliac

update: my title company said that they reached out to the buyer and they haven't started their docs... it has been over a week and a half now. Crazy that they are not interested in getting this process done and over wish. I think it's fair to say they aren't on the boards! Lol


----------



## vicarrieous

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Has anyone else experienced this?  *** put the closing date onthe documents as July 5th.  We were able to close last Tuesday, the 24th of May.  The sellers seem, according to the resale company, 'confused'.  When I email the title company, I am told the seller have until the *4th of July* to sign the docs and send them.  ARE YOU $%^#  KIDDING ME???  They have 14 THOUSAND DOLLARS OF MINE and all I have is a day out of work and an afternoon running around to various banks and to make the last pickup for FedEx.



It sucks waiting, but from my understanding they also date those so that the title company doesn't have a bunch all closing at the same time. Once estoppel was back you probably could have requested an earlier closing if possible which with your expiring points I  would have pushed for. If you close July 5th, you will be hard press to use them. Who is your broker/title agent again? I am sure you have probably talked to them, but it doesn't hurt reaching out consistently and encouraging if possible to move that up so you potentially don't lose those points. They are just trying to do their job, but as my dad always say, "treat these situations firmly but fairly".


----------



## vicarrieous

sugliac said:


> update: my title company said that they reached out to the buyer and they haven't started their docs... it has been over a week and a half now. Crazy that they are not interested in getting this process done and over wish. I think it's fair to say they aren't on the boards! Lol


Yea, I would say we are the minority! If companies/brokers want to improve on their timelines, this would be one area that could be addressed. There are plenty of both buyers and sellers that take weeks to finished up paperwork and sometimes that is necessary, but other times it is simply because a lack of follow up or hand holding. 

I will have to say with our recent purchase, I was concerned about our timeline as our contract had expiring points and we wanted to book a trip for January before the 7 month window hit. We gave ourselves 75 days from offer to points in account as our **hopeful** expectation which is actually pretty fast. We hit one bump in the road with ROFR and some additional email/paperwork snafu, but after that our broker really stayed on top of things to keep it rolling as did our title agent. We had additional concerns that closing may take awhile as our seller was an 80 year old widow with limited computer access (wouldn't be able to print documents etc.) and trouble with locating a notary with the pandemic. I was astonished that within a week she had paperwork back and I think a lot of this was due to the guidance of the broker. They really came through as our total timeline was 64 days and we were able to find a reservation in July to use our expiring 150 points and get our January trip scheduled at Beach Club. 

Looking back, things lined up, but I believe some of this was due to the broker/title company who really seemed on top of the process. I will definitely default to them when we look for more points (pending they have a contract listed for what we are looking for). I have also noticed that the title company we used (Mason) seems to be on the faster end for many of these closing timelines lately.


----------



## sugliac

vicarrieous said:


> Yea, I would say we are the minority! If companies/brokers want to improve on their timelines, this would be one area that could be addressed. There are plenty of both buyers and sellers that take weeks to finished up paperwork and sometimes that is necessary, but other times it is simply because a lack of follow up or hand holding.
> 
> I will have to say with our recent purchase, I was concerned about our timeline as our contract had expiring points and we wanted to book a trip for January before the 7 month window hit. We gave ourselves 75 days from offer to points in account as our **hopeful** expectation which is actually pretty fast. We hit one bump in the road with ROFR and some additional email/paperwork snafu, but after that our broker really stayed on top of things to keep it rolling as did our title agent. We had additional concerns that closing may take awhile as our seller was an 80 year old widow with limited computer access (wouldn't be able to print documents etc.) and trouble with locating a notary with the pandemic. I was astonished that within a week she had paperwork back and I think a lot of this was due to the guidance of the broker. They really came through as our total timeline was 64 days and we were able to find a reservation in July to use our expiring 150 points and get our January trip scheduled at Beach Club.
> 
> Looking back, things lined up, but I believe some of this was due to the broker/title company who really seemed on top of the process. I will definitely default to them when we look for more points (pending they have a contract listed for what we are looking for). I have also noticed that the title company we used (Mason) seems to be on the faster end for many of these closing timelines lately.


I agree. It is super disheartening, but I guess some are just overworked. I assume that they would benefit from people chasing their clients on a daily (or every other day) basis.


----------



## vicarrieous

sugliac said:


> I agree. It is super disheartening, but I guess some are just overworked. I assume that they would benefit from people chasing their clients on a daily (or every other day) basis.



I am guessing they set closing dates to space out the amount they close on as well as to try to mitigate the workload. I would also imagine that chasing people down would actually waste a lot of their time especially if they have a stack to process and prepare and they are still weeks out from the closing date.  On the other hand, I think both sellers and buyers assume it is the job of the broker to "oversee" the process and keep it moving along which I am not sure is completely the case with DVC which seems to steadily bring in buyers and sellers with little effort right now.  I know when we passed ROFR things went FAST afterwards, but people who passed at the same time as us were about 2 weeks behind. That being said, I had also waited about an extra week to two weeks to pass ROFR so even though we passed ROFR at the same time, my offer was much earlier. I think some of the closing dates are autogenerated when you sign your agreement and those calculations are probably set by the title company as well.   (just fyi, we closed 3 days after our listed closing date)


----------



## sugliac

Yeah true. Not sure how long things are taking on Disney's end, but my assumption is still slower than Pre Covid. We'll see though!


----------



## vicarrieous

sugliac said:


> Yeah true. Not sure how long things are taking on Disney's end, but my assumption is still slower than Pre Covid. We'll see though!



Despite all that, it doesn't make the wait any easier! lol.


----------



## sugliac

vicarrieous said:


> Despite all that, it doesn't make the wait any easier! lol.


Literally so true.  I have been on both ends but it never gets easier!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

vicarrieous said:


> It sucks waiting, but from my understanding they also date those so that the title company doesn't have a bunch all closing at the same time. Once estoppel was back you probably could have requested an earlier closing if possible which with your expiring points I  would have pushed for. If you close July 5th, you will be hard press to use them. Who is your broker/title agent again? I am sure you have probably talked to them, but it doesn't hurt reaching out consistently and encouraging if possible to move that up so you potentially don't lose those points. They are just trying to do their job, but as my dad always say, "treat these situations firmly but fairly".


The seller is struggling with their piece - lost the email, had a notary come to the house but didn't understand they needed two witnesses (and couldn't fathom asking a neighbor) and on it drags...I shudder to think about the FedEx piece.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

sugliac said:


> update: my title company said that they reached out to the buyer and they haven't started their docs... it has been over a week and a half now. Crazy that they are not interested in getting this process done and over wish. I think it's fair to say they aren't on the boards! Lol


Likely don't have the funds on hand.  Sorry, I know the pain.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

vicarrieous said:


> It sucks waiting, but from my understanding they also date those so that the title company doesn't have a bunch all closing at the same time. Once estoppel was back you probably could have requested an earlier closing if possible which with your expiring points I  would have pushed for. If you close July 5th, you will be hard press to use them. Who is your broker/title agent again? I am sure you have probably talked to them, but it doesn't hurt reaching out consistently and encouraging if possible to move that up so you potentially don't lose those points. They are just trying to do their job, but as my dad always say, "treat these situations firmly but fairly".


It's https://magicvacationtitle.com/(never, would I use them again. They are unresponsive and surly) and they have had a rush on it since day 1.  The resale agent is the one hand holding the seller and pushing it along.  https://magicvacationtitle.com/, the title agent's response is, "they have until July 5th."


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Three weeks since closing on contract one still nothing from Disney.  Going to lose my High school reunion plans for 2022 if that doesn't come through soon.  Any thoughts?


----------



## sugliac

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Likely don't have the funds on hand.  Sorry, I know the pain.


The buyer doesn't? Then why are they buying DVC.....


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

sugliac said:


> The buyer doesn't? Then why are they buying DVC.....


I can't imagine - waiting for a paycheck, tax refund, stimulus check, bonus check, birthday check


----------



## sugliac

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I can't imagine - waiting for a paycheck, tax refund, stimulus check, bonus check, birthday check



I really hope for their sake that is not the case. I know sometimes people sell DVC when they're in that position but still.


----------



## stwaldman

sugliac said:


> I really hope for their sake that is not the case. I know sometimes people sell DVC when they're in that position but still.


i know this was all speculation on the funds, but if they did non traditional financing in order to "pay cash" (loan against credit card, line of credit, etc.), then they may need the loan to fully process before they can do their documentation. No guarantees either way, but perhaps not a sign of any hardship


----------



## tlm345

Update:
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/2021
Offer accepted: 4/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2021 
Passed ROFR: 5/07/2021
Estoppel received: 5/25/2021 
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/28/2021
Seller closing docs returned: ?
Closing Date: 6/3
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points on Account:


----------



## sugliac

stwaldman said:


> i know this was all speculation on the funds, but if they did non traditional financing in order to "pay cash" (loan against credit card, line of credit, etc.), then they may need the loan to fully process before they can do their documentation. No guarantees either way, but perhaps not a sign of any hardship


Good point! Could be the case.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Update!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:



kandlsutton said:


> Update (getting a little closer):
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/15/22
> Offer accepted: 4/15/22
> Sent to ROFR: 4/16/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
> Estoppel Received:  6/02/21?
> Closing docs received:  6/02/21
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total time:  49 days (so far)



I was following your posts because we have the same timeline.
Heard from them only today because I e-mailed... estoppel received, but closing docs only next week... Were you in contact with broker/title company or just waiting? I have a trip to book and I've seen availability diminishing for March next year...


----------



## Sandisw

sugliac said:


> I really hope for their sake that is not the case. I know sometimes people sell DVC when they're in that position but still.



It also could be that finances changed and they are in the process of doing planB?

Or, they planned things based on the closing date on the contract without realizing it could happen earlier?

Hopefully it is soon!


----------



## sugliac

Sandisw said:


> It also could be that finances changed and they are in the process of doing planB?
> 
> Or, they planned things based on the closing date on the contract without realizing it could happen earlier?
> 
> Hopefully it is soon!


Yes could be! And thanks


----------



## princesscinderella

I closed on 5/19 and my BLT contract is now showing up in my DVC membership (existing member) no points yet though.


----------



## ParkFreak

vicarrieous said:


> Yea, I would say we are the minority! If companies/brokers want to improve on their timelines, this would be one area that could be addressed. There are plenty of both buyers and sellers that take weeks to finished up paperwork and sometimes that is necessary, but other times it is simply because a lack of follow up or hand holding.
> 
> I will have to say with our recent purchase, I was concerned about our timeline as our contract had expiring points and we wanted to book a trip for January before the 7 month window hit. We gave ourselves 75 days from offer to points in account as our **hopeful** expectation which is actually pretty fast. We hit one bump in the road with ROFR and some additional email/paperwork snafu, but after that our broker really stayed on top of things to keep it rolling as did our title agent. We had additional concerns that closing may take awhile as our seller was an 80 year old widow with limited computer access (wouldn't be able to print documents etc.) and trouble with locating a notary with the pandemic. I was astonished that within a week she had paperwork back and I think a lot of this was due to the guidance of the broker. They really came through as our total timeline was 64 days and we were able to find a reservation in July to use our expiring 150 points and get our January trip scheduled at Beach Club.
> 
> Looking back, things lined up, but I believe some of this was due to the broker/title company who really seemed on top of the process. I will definitely default to them when we look for more points (pending they have a contract listed for what we are looking for). I have also noticed that the title company we used (Mason) seems to be on the faster end for many of these closing timelines lately.



Just found out the seller isn’t going to see a Notary until next Tuesday. That will be 12 days after receiving the docs! The contract includes points that will expire in November! Let’s just say (in the nicest way possible) that I’m not thrilled with the inactivity of my broker. I emailed him 3 weeks ago reminding him that there is some urgency in this transaction. He never responded.


----------



## kandlsutton

MissPixieDreamer said:


> I was following your posts because we have the same timeline.
> Heard from them only today because I e-mailed... estoppel received, but closing docs only next week... Were you in contact with broker/title company or just waiting? I have a trip to book and I've seen availability diminishing for March next year...


I had emailed the title company on 5/24 and again on 6/1 and both times the response was “no estoppel yet” and I mentioned that I want to use the 2020 banked points to make a reservation for end of May 22.  The title agent said that she noted the priority and then closing documents came in on the 6/2.  

I would’ve sent the documents back today but noticed an issue with the occupancy and use document. It stated that there were 75 points for 2020 and 75 points for 2021 and beyond.  Technically not correct since I asked the seller to bank the 2020 points and received confirmation from the broker a month ago that it was done.  I think it should read “150 points for 2021 (75 banked from 2020) and 75 points for 2022 and beyond”.  So now waiting for the corrected occupancy and use document before sending everything back, but title agent is on vacation...assuming a 5 day delay at a minimum because seller has to resign as well.


----------



## idisneyfan

What triggers Disney to create the membership.... The closing or the filing of the deed?


----------



## Jwaire

idisneyfan said:


> What triggers Disney to create the membership.... The closing or the filing of the deed?



After the deed is available on the OC comptroller Web site, your title company will send everything to Disney. Then Disney processes those transfers.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Jwaire said:


> After the deed is available on the OC comptroller Web site, your title company will send everything to Disney. Then Disney processes those transfers.


Fascinating and a good explanation for some of the delay.


----------



## GreyTami

FINAL UPDATE

Home: CCV@WL
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/17/2021
Offer accepted: 3/24/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/27/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/7/2021
Funds wired: 5/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/10/2021
Closing: 5/18/2021
Deed recorded: 5/19/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/1/2021 (existing member)
Points in account:  6/3/2021 (did not call)
Total days:  78 days

Not the 55 days we had for our first contract a few months ago, but  pleased nonetheless!


----------



## Jwaire

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Fascinating and a good explanation for some of the delay.



It was an almost 3 month process for me. I should have said after your deed is recorded by Orange County (and your title company notices), your paperwork is sent to Disney. I guess there could be a delay in recording and posting. However, if you look at their Web site it tells what is the last day of records they have posted.


----------



## matthewredrich

Home: AUL
Broker: http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
Title Company: First American Hawaii
Offer made: 3/15/2021
Offer accepted: 3/18/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/30/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
Estoppel Received: 5/06/2021
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Funds wired: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:
Total days: 

Here's where we are so far. Our contact at First American has been very slow to respond since ROFR passed. We were promised closing docs 7 days ago and still haven't seen or heard anything.


----------



## matthewredrich

matthewredrich said:


> Home: AUL
> Broker: http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
> Title Company: First American Hawaii
> Offer made: 3/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 3/18/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 3/30/2021
> Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
> Estoppel Received: 5/06/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Funds wired:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> Total days:
> 
> Here's where we are so far. Our contact at First American has been very slow to respond since ROFR passed. We were promised closing docs 7 days ago and still haven't seen or heard anything.



We just heard from the broker. Apparently First American Hawaii is very backed up and simply overwhelmed.


----------



## idisneyfan

Getting so close.  

Home: BRV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/2021
Offer accepted: 4/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/18/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 6/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/3/2021
Funds wired: 6/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account: 
Total days:


----------



## mollys_aunt

mollys_aunt said:


> Home: VWL
> Broker: *******.com
> Title Company: Hayes Title, LLC
> Offer made: 03/10/21
> Offer accepted: 03/10/21
> Sent to ROFR: 03/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 04/01/21
> Estoppel Received: 04/13/21
> Closing docs received: 04/20/21
> Closing docs returned: 04/21/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: Unknown
> Closing: 04/23/21
> Deed recorded: 04/27/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 05/16/21 (after 5 pm on Sunday too!)
> Points in account: 05/23/21
> Time elapsed so far: 68 days
> Total time from offer to points in account: 75 days
> UPDATED!
> 
> It's a mighty fine Sunday for me. I love to see how everything is going for everyone and realized I should share as well. It feels like forever when purchasing resale! This is our second contract in about two years. And despite feeling as though it would never end, the contract is now showing on our membership .. 68 days. Not too shabby. Hopefully, I can make reservations in the next day or two.



Well that felt like forever!  Of course, I know in my heart that 75 days is not too shabby.  I ended up going on vacation (not to Disney) right after I found out and just had a chance to post.  Good luck to everyone who is still waiting for everything to be completed.  I was able to make a Frankenstein type reservation for later in October.  I have one day at Kidani in a standard room, then the next two days at Kidani in a savannah view and then the last two days at Old Key West.  Eek.  It was amazing how fast the dates filled up.  Now I'm on a wait list, hoping to smooth this trip out a bit.  Ha.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

kandlsutton said:


> I had emailed the title company on 5/24 and again on 6/1 and both times the response was “no estoppel yet” and I mentioned that I want to use the 2020 banked points to make a reservation for end of May 22.  The title agent said that she noted the priority and then closing documents came in on the 6/2.
> 
> I would’ve sent the documents back today but noticed an issue with the occupancy and use document. It stated that there were 75 points for 2020 and 75 points for 2021 and beyond.  Technically not correct since I asked the seller to bank the 2020 points and received confirmation from the broker a month ago that it was done.  I think it should read “150 points for 2021 (75 banked from 2020) and 75 points for 2022 and beyond”.  So now waiting for the corrected occupancy and use document before sending everything back, but title agent is on vacation...assuming a 5 day delay at a minimum because seller has to resign as well.


I wish I had read your post before... received closing docs today and my occupancy had the same wording. I have 2020 points banked into 2021, but they list as 105 2020 points banked and 150 points from 2021. I felt it was ok, but now I’m a little worried.
The good part is the receiving of closing docs! Yay!! One more step done!


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

One more step!!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received: 6/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/04/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Samita

Home: AKV 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Titles
Offer made: 4/12/21
Offer accepted: 4/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: 6/2/2021??
Closing docs received: 6/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/5/2021
Funds wired: 6/5/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## huskerfanatic7

I passed rofr on 5/17 and didn't hear anything. I emailed the broker and apparently it recvd the estoppel on 6/1 and supposedly Disney didn't send the Estoppel to Mason Ttle so my broker has to send the estoppel to Mason. should have the closing documents on monday


----------



## Johnandrandi

Hoping for membership info and points added this week. We have 320 points that will expire July 31!!! Gotta through together a resort hopping trip!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/6/21
Offer accepted: 4/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/7/21
Passed ROFR: 5/4/21
Estoppel Received: 5/16/21
Closing docs received: 5/20/21
Closing docs returned: 5/21/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/24/21
Closing: 5/25/21
Deed recorded: 6/1/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/14/21
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/21/2021
Offer accepted: 3/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/15/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/1/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/14/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/21/2021
Deed recorded: 5/24/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 06/06/2021
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Johnandrandi said:


> Hoping for membership info and points added this week. We have 320 points that will expire July 31!!! Gotta through together a resort hopping trip!



It takes between 2 and 3 weeks to add the contract. Then another few days to add the points. I recorded on 24th May and its only just added. So you are about a week behind me. Dont forget MA is also closed one afternoon this week


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

macman123 said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 3/21/2021
> Offer accepted: 3/22/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 3/23/2021
> Passed ROFR: 4/15/2021
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received: 5/1/2021
> Closing docs returned: 5/14/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 5/21/2021
> Deed recorded: 5/24/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership: 06/06/2021
> Points in account:


Did you intervene in any way?  Send an email?


----------



## macman123

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Did you intervene in any way?  Send an email?



No, not at all. But I am an existing member, this is my 14th contract.


----------



## RedFive

*Final Update*

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 1/21/21
Offer accepted: 1/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
Closing docs received: 3/10/21
Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/11/21
Closing: 5/19/21
Deed recorded: 5/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/7/21
Points in account: 6/7/21 (Called and politely asked if someone could help me load the points)

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 138 days


----------



## D&B

*update* Closed today!!!

Title co. said to allow Disney 5 weeks to complete the transfer and an additional 14 days for points to show in our account. Hopefully it's much quicker than that.

Home: BWV
Broker: DVCstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/6/21
Offer accepted: 4/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: 5/24/21 (?)
Closing docs received: 5/25/21
Closing docs returned: 5/25/21
Funds wired: 5/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 6/7/21
Deed recorded: 6/8/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## bakmmo

Update 
Home: Aulani
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Vacation Ownership and title company
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/15/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/24/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/25/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 6/8/2021
Deed recorded: ?
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/19/21
Points in account:


----------



## antib

Samita said:


> Check this:


Thanks so much!!


----------



## antib

Home: AUL
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/30/21
Offer accepted: 4/2/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/6/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/3/2021
Estoppel Received: 5/12/2021
Closing docs received: 05/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 05/28/2021
Money Wired: 05/28/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## SMB418

Got our activation code via e-mail but have yet to receive a Club ID. This is our first contract. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## antib

matthewredrich said:


> Home: AUL
> Broker: http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
> Title Company: First American Hawaii
> Offer made: 3/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 3/18/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 3/30/2021
> Passed ROFR: 4/22/2021
> Estoppel Received: 5/06/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Funds wired:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> Total days:
> 
> Here's where we are so far. Our contact at First American has been very slow to respond since ROFR passed. We were promised closing docs 7 days ago and still haven't seen or heard anything.


I agree very slow! We have the same title company and they are unresponsive on most times. Yikes!


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/21/2021
Offer accepted: 3/22/2021
Sent to ROFR: 3/23/2021
Passed ROFR: 4/15/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 5/1/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/14/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/21/2021
Deed recorded: 5/24/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 06/06/2021
Points in account: 06/07/2021


----------



## tlm345

Update: 
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/2021
Offer accepted: 4/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/07/2021
Estoppel received: 5/25/2021
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/28/2021
Seller closing docs returned: ?
Closing Date: 6/3
Deed recorded: 6/8
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points on Account:

So much waiting, but finally in the home stretch!


----------



## guerrero5

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.DVCstore.com 
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/7/2021
Offer accepted: 4/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/9/2021
Addendum received & signed: 4/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 5/24/21
Closing docs returned: 5/24/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/4/2021
Closing: 6/7/2021
Deed recorded: 6/8/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Almost there……


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

guerrero5 said:


> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: www.DVCstore.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 4/7/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/7/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 4/9/2021
> Addendum received & signed: 4/20/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
> Estoppel Received: ??
> Closing docs received: 5/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 5/24/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 6/4/2021
> Closing: 6/7/2021
> Deed recorded: 6/8/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Almost there……


WOW one day for the deed to be recorded.  Waiting since the 4th.


----------



## vicarrieous

ILoveMyDVC said:


> WOW one day for the deed to be recorded.  Waiting since the 4th.



Who is your title agent? We closed and by 9am the next day the deed was recorded up on the OC registrar website


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

vicarrieous said:


> Who is your title agent? We closed and by 9am the next day the deed was recorded up on the OC registrar website


https://magicvacationtitle.com/
Took 5 days last time, too - I woudl never use them again for many reasons


----------



## vicarrieous

ILoveMyDVC said:


> https://magicvacationtitle.com/
> Took 5 days last time, too - I woudl never use them again for many reasons



Is this your OKW E contract with expiring July 31st points?


----------



## guerrero5

ILoveMyDVC said:


> WOW one day for the deed to be recorded.  Waiting since the 4th.



oh wow! Yes, I checked this morning at 7am (CA time) and it was on the comptrollers website. I hope yours gets recorded soon!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

vicarrieous said:


> Is this your OKW E contract with expiring July 31st points?


YES! 520


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

ILoveMyDVC said:


> https://magicvacationtitle.com/
> Took 5 days last time, too - I woudl never use them again for many reasons


I had the same title agent. I was not super pleased with them. My broker was great but everything seemed to lag with MagicVT. If I ever buy resale again, I’ll be asking the broker if they’re used before I put an offer down.


----------



## vicarrieous

ILoveMyDVC said:


> YES! 520



Dang. So you are still potentially 3 weeks out from points. Hang in there. Is there even much left for availability in July?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

vicarrieous said:


> Dang. So you are still potentially 3 weeks out from points. Hang in there. Is there even much left for availability in July?


Depends on where and what you are looking for


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Passed ROFR on 5/17 and just recieved Closing docs today


----------



## geneandamy

RedFive said:


> *Final Update*
> 
> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 1/21/21
> Offer accepted: 1/22/21
> Sent to ROFR: 1/28/21
> Passed ROFR: 2/19/21
> Estoppel Received: 3/8/21
> Closing docs received: 3/10/21
> Closing docs returned: 3/17/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/11/21
> Closing: 5/19/21
> Deed recorded: 5/25/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/7/21
> Points in account: 6/7/21 (Called and politely asked if someone could help me load the points)
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 138 days


Our contract showed on our membership (existing member) on the 7th too.  Just checked today, still no points.  I'll give them until Friday and then I'll call.  We don't HAVE to have them in, but I'm ready to have this finished!


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/6
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received:  6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## KellyN1017

Home: Saratoga Springs

Broker: www.dvcstore.com

Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow 

Offer made: 4/9/21

Offer accepted: 4/9/21

Sent to ROFR: 4/10/21

Passed ROFR: 5/6/21

Estoppel Received: ?

Closing docs received: 5/18/21

Closing docs returned: 5/21/21

Sellers closing docs returned: 5/21 or 5/24

Closing: 5/25/21

Deed recorded:5/26/21

Activation Code Received: 6/9/21

Club ID Received:

Points in account:


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Update!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received: 6/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/04/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/9/2021
Funds wired: 6/9/2021
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## RedFive

geneandamy said:


> Our contract showed on our membership (existing member) on the 7th too.  Just checked today, still no points.  I'll give them until Friday and then I'll call.  We don't HAVE to have them in, but I'm ready to have this finished!


I waited 5 months. I was done waiting haha


----------



## geneandamy

RedFive said:


> I waited 5 months. I was done waiting haha


I don't blame you at all!!!!  I just looked and our points are in!!!  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## babecca1

Couple of updates.  These two contracts have been running neck & neck with each other all along.  Finally got the first contract to show up my my account.  No points yet, but it's one more step!  Hoping to see the other contract show up in the next day or so, if not later today, since the deeds were recorded on the same day, about 6 hours apart.  So close to done!    

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/4/21
Offer accepted: 4/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/7/21
Passed ROFR: 5/3/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 5/18/21
Closing docs returned: 5/18/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/25/21
Deed recorded: 5/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/9/21 (already a member)
Points in account:

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcmagicresales.com
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 4/4/21
Offer accepted: 4/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/8/21
Passed ROFR: 5/12/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 5/17/21
Closing docs returned: 5/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/25/21
Deed recorded: 5/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## kilik64

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title 
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/18/2021
Sent to ROFR:5/18//2021
Passed ROFR: 6/8/2021
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Funds wired: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Update:  Hoping to having closing docs by next week! 

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/26/2021
Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/9/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## rkrose1

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Update:  Hoping to having closing docs by next week!
> 
> Home Resort: CCV
> Broker: www.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 4/26/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
> Estoppel Received: 6/9/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Hopefully you will get your closing docs quickly.  It seems like some of the title companies are getting them out the same or next day after they receive estoppel.  We are using the same title company.  I contacted them on Monday to check, and they told me they'd received the estoppel (I didn't ask how long ago), and that I'd get closing documents by the end of the week.  I convinced myself that they were saying the end of the week as a cushion and that we'd probably get them today.  Silly, wishful me


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

We were told By our broker the title company normally Sends it in 72 hours., I was little shocked when they said next week., 
Originally our contract was a delayed closing until nov.  so I guess waiting a few extra days is better then months !


----------



## kandlsutton

Closed!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/15/22
Offer accepted: 4/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received:  6/02/21?
Closing docs received:  6/02/21, 6/07/21*
Closing docs returned:  6/07/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 6/10/21
Deed recorded:  6/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Total time:  57 days (so far)

* Error in closing documents with banked points. Title agent on vacation and new forms sent 6/07, signed and fed exed same day.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Finally closed!

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received: 6/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/04/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/9/2021
Funds wired: 6/9/2021
Closing: 6/10/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Johnandrandi

RunMagicalMiles said:


> I had the same title agent. I was not super pleased with them. My broker was great but everything seemed to lag with MagicVT. If I ever buy resale again, I’ll be asking the broker if they’re used before I put an offer down.


We have them as well. A little bugged and we stressed the urgency for our contract. We have 320 points expiring July 31. The seller and I got closing docs back to them the VERY next day. They didn’t turn in the paperwork to record the deed for another week. I have seen peoples deeds get recorded in one day. Ours took 8


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Johnandrandi said:


> We have them as well. A little bugged and we stressed the urgency for our contract. We have 320 points expiring July 31. The seller and I got closing docs back to them the VERY next day. They didn’t turn in the paperwork to record the deed for another week. I have seen peoples deeds get recorded in one day. Ours took 8


Same, they waited several days to turn over the docs to the Comptroller's site.


----------



## KellyN1017

Final Update!  Vacation Booked for End of August!  Even got some nights at the Poly in a studio!!!

Home: Saratoga Springs
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow 
Offer made: 4/9/21
Offer accepted: 4/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/10/21
Passed ROFR: 5/6/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 5/18/21
Closing docs returned: 5/21/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/21 or 5/24
Closing: 5/25/21
Deed recorded:5/26/21
Activation Code Received: 6/9/21
Club ID Received: 6/9/21
Points in account: 6/10/21

Total time: 62 days!!!

This process really tested my patience and I feel like I have a pretty good timeline. I just kept checking the boards to see average turn times and it help pretty true to my timeline.


----------



## vicarrieous

KellyN1017 said:


> Final Update!  Vacation Booked for End of August!  Even got some nights at the Poly in a studio!!!
> 
> Home: Saratoga Springs
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
> Offer made: 4/9/21
> Offer accepted: 4/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 4/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/6/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 5/18/21
> Closing docs returned: 5/21/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/21 or 5/24
> Closing: 5/25/21
> Deed recorded:5/26/21
> Activation Code Received: 6/9/21
> Club ID Received: 6/9/21
> Points in account: 6/10/21
> 
> Total time: 62 days!!!
> 
> This process really tested my patience and I feel like I have a pretty good timeline. I just kept checking the boards to see average turn times and it help pretty true to my timeline.


 62 days is really good, but it still is painful lol. I totally get it!


----------



## idisneyfan

Even closer!  This is now the worst part...  The dreaded wait for the membership number and deposit of points.

Home: BRV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/2021
Offer accepted: 4/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/18/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 6/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/3/2021
Funds wired: 6/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: ??
Closing:  6/10/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
Total days:


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Johnandrandi said:


> We have them as well. A little bugged and we stressed the urgency for our contract. We have 320 points expiring July 31. The seller and I got closing docs back to them the VERY next day. They didn’t turn in the paperwork to record the deed for another week. I have seen peoples deeds get recorded in one day. Ours took 8





ILoveMyDVC said:


> Same, they waited several days to turn over the docs to the Comptroller's site.



I have the same title company and I received and e-mail today indicating that we've closed and that my contract has been sent to the county. Does it mean it is now in a sort of line to be processed? I've been checking the comptroller website since the e-mail, but nothing comes up and I've seen some contracts closing and having deed recorded on the same day. 
Do you know how this works? Would the title company have direct access to record the deed?


----------



## vicarrieous

MissPixieDreamer said:


> I have the same title company and I received and e-mail today indicating that we've closed and that my contract has been sent to the county. Does it mean it is now in a sort of line to be processed? I've been checking the comptroller website since the e-mail, but nothing comes up and I've seen some contracts closing and having deed recorded on the same day.
> Do you know how this works? Would the title company have direct access to record the deed?



No they don't have direct access. They have to send it to the County Registrars and they would enter it and then you can see it recorded online. Some title companies send it immediately after closing and others take awhile (aka a day to week or more)


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

vicarrieous said:


> No they don't have direct access. They have to send it to the County Registrars and they would enter it and then you can see it recorded online. Some title companies send it immediately after closing and others take awhile (aka a day to week or more)


Thank you for the explanation. I hope, from the wording in the e-mail, that my contract has really been sent to the county, because from what I understand, Disney starts the transfer process only after the deed is recorded.


----------



## vicarrieous

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I hope, from the wording in the e-mail, that my contract has really been sent to the county, because from what I understand, Disney starts the transfer process only after the deed is recorded.



Yep the deed needs to be recorded and Disney takes awhile to go through the contract and create membership/load points


----------



## Samita

MissPixieDreamer said:


> I have the same title company and I received and e-mail today indicating that we've closed and that my contract has been sent to the county. Does it mean it is now in a sort of line to be processed? I've been checking the comptroller website since the e-mail, but nothing comes up and I've seen some contracts closing and having deed recorded on the same day.
> Do you know how this works? Would the title company have direct access to record the deed?


How long did it take to close after you sent closing documents?


----------



## TexasTom

How long after the deeds are recorded does it take for Disney to send email for membership and validation code? I'm a new member.

My five resale contracts (all same Use Year with same brokerage and title companies) were recorded in Orange County by end of April 2021. I haven't received anything from Disney.

I sent Disney email on 26 May 2021asking them to create my membership. They told to to call 800-800-9800.  I called three times on different days but the wait was like 69, 45 or 68 minutes so I gave up.

The brokerage firm told me to call Disney.  The title company never answered my email asking them to contact Disney.

Does Disney send anything to new resale members by US Postal?

So should I just wait?  Or should I keep calling Disney?


----------



## Johnandrandi

MissPixieDreamer said:


> I have the same title company and I received and e-mail today indicating that we've closed and that my contract has been sent to the county. Does it mean it is now in a sort of line to be processed? I've been checking the comptroller website since the e-mail, but nothing comes up and I've seen some contracts closing and having deed recorded on the same day.
> Do you know how this works? Would the title company have direct access to record the deed?


I have no idea. We were also told the same thing right after closing and then no deed was recorded for 8 days. It was beyond frustrating. We closed on May 25. No deed was recorded until June 1


----------



## ParkFreak

Update again!

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/19/2021
Offer accepted: 04/19/2021
Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/26/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
Closing: 6/14/2021
Deed recorded: 6/15/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Is it petty of me to be annoyed that the seller took over two weeks to get their documents returned??


----------



## Johnandrandi

ParkFreak said:


> Update:
> 
> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/19/2021
> Offer accepted: 04/19/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2021
> Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
> Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
> Closing docs returned: 5/26/2021
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
> Closing: 6/14/2021
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Is it petty of me to be annoyed that the seller took over two weeks to get their documents returned??


Not petty at all! It’s a long process. Anything that holds it up is just plain annoying


----------



## vicarrieous

TexasTom said:


> How long after the deeds are recorded does it take for Disney to send email for membership and validation code? I'm a new member.
> 
> My five resale contracts (all same Use Year with same brokerage and title companies) were recorded in Orange County by end of April 2021. I haven't received anything from Disney.
> 
> I sent Disney email on 26 May 2021asking them to create my membership. They told to to call 800-800-9800.  I called three times on different days but the wait was like 69, 45 or 68 minutes so I gave up.
> 
> The brokerage firm told me to call Disney.  The title company never answered my email asking them to contact Disney.
> 
> Does Disney send anything to new resale members by US Postal?
> 
> So should I just wait?  Or should I keep calling Disney?



Have you checked the comptrollers site to confirm they were recorded? That seems like a long time from end of April until now and not receiving anything.  I would be calling Disney. Typically its been about 2-4 weeks from deed recorded. I know waits have been longer recently, but I would be concerned something is off. I would also be wondering how long after closing your stuff got sent to Disney. Some title agents send right away and others seem to wait. Either way, follow up is needed. Call and sit on hold. I know it takes a while, but call and push for answers.

If your stuff didn't get sent until 1-2 weeks after closing, then you are still in the window to get your emails. Disney does not send stuff through postal mail. You should be getting an email with your member number and then another email with activation code. I would also be checking my spam and junk folders.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Samita said:


> How long did it take to close after you sent closing documents?



It took 6 days, but we had a weekend on the way. I received and returned closing documents on a Friday in the afternoon. Sellers signed and notarised Monday and Tuesday. They received sellers signed documents on Wednesday and I sent the wire transfer too. We closed on Thursday. Today my contract was showing in the comptroller website. I'd say it was much better than I expected after such a long delay for the estoppel.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received: 6/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/04/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/9/2021
Funds wired: 6/9/2021
Closing: 6/10/2021
Deed recorded: 6/11/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:

I'm thrilled! 
One more step and the next one will be membership ID / activation code! So anxious to update my signature with our beloved BCV!!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ParkFreak said:


> Update:
> 
> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/19/2021
> Offer accepted: 04/19/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2021
> Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
> Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
> Closing docs returned: 5/26/2021
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
> Closing: 6/14/2021
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:
> 
> Is it petty of me to be annoyed that the seller took over two weeks to get their documents returned??


No, it is not petty.  It is disrespectful and annoying that the seller waited two weeks.  I lost two weeks ona very tight contract myself this month and am facing another one where the seller is non comminucative.


----------



## idisneyfan

Home: BRV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/2021
Offer accepted: 4/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/18/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 6/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/3/2021
Funds wired: 6/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/4/21
Closing: 6/10/21
Deed recorded: 6/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
Total days:


----------



## babecca1

Last update!  Points in both accounts - 1 day apart.  Someone else mentioned how stressful the waiting is for these, and I totally agree - even though my timeline was fairly fast.  I thought waiting a couple of days for my direct points was bad. 
Happy this is it for a good while though!  Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences! It really helped me get through all of this!

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/4/21
Offer accepted: 4/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/7/21
Passed ROFR: 5/3/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 5/18/21
Closing docs returned: 5/18/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/25/21
Deed recorded: 5/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/9/21 (already a member)
Points in account: 6/10/21

Total time: 67 Days


Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcmagicresales.com
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 4/4/21
Offer accepted: 4/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/8/21
Passed ROFR: 5/12/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 5/17/21
Closing docs returned: 5/17/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 5/25/21
Deed recorded: 5/26/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/10/21 (already a member)
Points in account: 6/11/21

Total time: 68 Days


----------



## babecca1

TexasTom said:


> How long after the deeds are recorded does it take for Disney to send email for membership and validation code? I'm a new member.
> 
> My five resale contracts (all same Use Year with same brokerage and title companies) were recorded in Orange County by end of April 2021. I haven't received anything from Disney.
> 
> I sent Disney email on 26 May 2021asking them to create my membership. They told to to call 800-800-9800.  I called three times on different days but the wait was like 69, 45 or 68 minutes so I gave up.
> 
> The brokerage firm told me to call Disney.  The title company never answered my email asking them to contact Disney.
> 
> Does Disney send anything to new resale members by US Postal?
> 
> So should I just wait?  Or should I keep calling Disney?


Yuck! That seems like too long.  I bought resale after buying direct, so I'm not sure how long it usually takes to get a new account, but I think others have mentioned 2-3 weeks? I would call first thing in the morning, and maybe you'll get in before the queue is so long?  Hope it shows up soon!


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

The plot thickens: 
Got our closing documents today. 
Found out the sellers are from CAN (guess I should have asked when making the offer) And they banked 144 points not 141. And our new closing date it set for 7/9
We are happy to have the few extra points and don’t have to wait until Nov. to close

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/26/2021
Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/9/2021
Closing docs received: 6/10/2021 (afternoon)
Closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
Wired funds: 6/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Samita

MissPixieDreamer said:


> It took 6 days, but we had a weekend on the way. I received and returned closing documents on a Friday in the afternoon. Sellers signed and notarised Monday and Tuesday. They received sellers signed documents on Wednesday and I sent the wire transfer too. We closed on Thursday. Today my contract was showing in the comptroller website. I'd say it was much better than I expected after such a long delay for the estoppel.


Thanks. Received closing docs last Wednesday. So I sent both documents and wire on Saturday and they received docs on Monday and wire on Tuesday. No word yet that they have received sellers documents. Seeing some of the timelines that have the same title company I have noticed that they close more promptly when buyers funds are held until sellers send their documents. I am not sure if they notify the seller when this happens to make seller complete their docs as soon as possible or if is just coincidence that in those cases sellers respond more rapidly. I didn’t want to hold the process and sent everything as soon as I could but maybe I should have waited. Here’s hoping that seller sends documents soon and by next week we are closed.


----------



## rkrose1

Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/29/21
Offer accepted: 4/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/21
Passed ROFR: 5/19/21
Estoppel Received: 6/3/21
Closing docs received: 6/10/21
Closing docs returned: 6/10/21 (wired funds)
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Johnandrandi

KellyN1017 said:


> Home: Saratoga Springs
> 
> Broker: www.dvcstore.com
> 
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
> 
> Offer made: 4/9/21
> 
> Offer accepted: 4/9/21
> 
> Sent to ROFR: 4/10/21
> 
> Passed ROFR: 5/6/21
> 
> Estoppel Received: ?
> 
> Closing docs received: 5/18/21
> 
> Closing docs returned: 5/21/21
> 
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/21 or 5/24
> 
> Closing: 5/25/21
> 
> Deed recorded:5/26/21
> 
> Activation Code Received: 6/9/21
> 
> Club ID Received:
> 
> Points in account:


We are right behind you! Got activation code today. Have you received your clue I’d yet?


----------



## KellyN1017

Johnandrandi said:


> We are right behind you! Got activation code today. Have you received your clue I’d yet?


We got club ID same day. Points loaded the next day


----------



## DonMacGregor

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
Offer made: 5/12/2021
Offer accepted: 5/12/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/17/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/08/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Now the long wait. Can’t close before 10/21, so it’s gonna be a long four months.


----------



## ParkFreak

DonMacGregor said:


> Home Resort: HHI
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: TRCS, Inc.
> Offer made: 5/12/2021
> Offer accepted: 5/12/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 5/17/2021
> Passed ROFR: 6/08/2021
> Estoppel Received: 6/14/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Funds wired:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Now the long wait. Can’t close before 10/21, so it’s gonna be a long four months.


That was lightning fast on Estoppel! Too bad it doesn’t make a difference with your October closing


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Jerbear2019

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.con
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/3/21
Offer accepted: 5/3/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/4/21
Passed ROFR: 5/21/21
Estoppel Received:6/04/21
Closing docs received:6/11/21
Closing docs returned:6/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Points in account:


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/28/21
Offer accepted: 4/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/21
Passed ROFR: 5/17/21
Estoppel Received: 6/1/21
Closing docs received: 6/8/21
Closing docs returned: 6/8/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/21
Closing: 6/14/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## DonMacGregor

ParkFreak said:


> That was lightning fast on Estoppel! Too bad it doesn’t make a difference with your October closing


Yeah, go figure. Can't close for 4+ months, and Disney sets a new record for estoppel processing. Oh the cruelty...


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received: 6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## kilik64

Update!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/18/2021
Sent to ROFR:5/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/8/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/15/2021
Closing docs received: 6/15/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/15/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Lorilais_mommie said:


> The plot thickens:
> Got our closing documents today.
> Found out the sellers are from CAN (guess I should have asked when making the offer) And they banked 144 points not 141. And our new closing date it set for 7/9
> We are happy to have the few extra points and don’t have to wait until Nov. to close
> 
> Home Resort: CCV
> Broker: www.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 4/26/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
> Estoppel Received: 6/9/2021
> Closing docs received: 6/10/2021 (afternoon)
> Closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
> Wired funds: 6/11/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Deed is already showing on comptroller..  (was loaded 6/15 today)

Does the mean we are officially in closing and sellers returned their signed documents?


----------



## LadybugsMum

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Deed is already showing on comptroller..  (was loaded 6/15 today)
> 
> Does the mean we are officially in closing and sellers returned their signed documents?


You have already closed if the deed has been recorded.


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Updated: surprised to see our deed on comptroller website today. Didn’t even know the seller had returned their docs and we had closed.... 
still looking like 2-3 weeks for points to load unto account. 
Any advice? 

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/26/2021
Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/9/2021
Closing docs received: 6/10/2021 (afternoon)
Closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
Wired funds: 6/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/11/2021 (date listed on deed) 
Closing: ??????
Deed recorded: 6/15/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## kilik64

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Deed is already showing on comptroller..  (was loaded 6/15 today)
> 
> Does the mean we are officially in closing and sellers returned their signed documents?


Where do you go to see that?


----------



## KTownRaider

kilik64 said:


> Where do you go to see that?



Use the OC Comptroller site:

https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearchPOST.jsp


----------



## Johnandrandi

I am not going to lie, each step of this has been agonizing! I’ve never spent so much time checking my phone over and OVER and OVER again . I decided to reach out to Disney today to see if they could load my points since it’s been two days since my membership was created. The lady was nice to help and said that the request is being processed and that hopefully we will see them tonight or tomorrow. We have 320 points expiring July 31! So very anxious to hopefully throw together something. Each day the Availability changes. And each day my patience is slowly dissipated 

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/6/21
Offer accepted: 4/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/7/21
Passed ROFR: 5/4/21
Estoppel Received: 5/16/21
Closing docs received: 5/20/21
Closing docs returned: 5/21/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/24/21
Closing: 5/25/21
Deed recorded: 6/1/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/13/21
Points in account: hopefully tonight or tomorrow 

total days: 72


----------



## badeacon

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Updated: surprised to see our deed on comptroller website today. Didn’t even know the seller had returned their docs and we had closed....
> still looking like 2-3 weeks for points to load unto account.
> Any advice?
> 
> Home Resort: CCV
> Broker: www.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 4/26/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
> Estoppel Received: 6/9/2021
> Closing docs received: 6/10/2021 (afternoon)
> Closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
> Wired funds: 6/11/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 6/11/2021 (date listed on deed)
> Closing: ??????
> Deed recorded: 6/15/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


PATIENCE


----------



## DisneyonMars

Our deed closed on 5/19 and was recorded on 5/20 and still no activation code or anything.  It's hard to wait!!


----------



## jwmob91

Quick Update to help folks out on the timeline. We have sold 5 and bought 1 contract.

SELLING
Home Resort: Poly (4 contracts with same timeline)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/21
Offer accepted: 4/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received: 5/24/21
Closing docs received: 5/26/21
Seller closing docs returned: 5/26/21
Closing: 6/2/21
Deed recorded: 6/7/21
Contract/points off of Membership: 

Home Resort: Poly (1 contract on different timeline)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/1/21
Offer accepted: 5/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/21
Passed ROFR: 5/21/21
Estoppel Received: 6/7/21
Closing docs received:
Seller closing docs returned:
Closing: 
Contract/points off of Membership: 

PURCHASING
Home Resort: Copper Creek
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/21
Offer accepted: 4/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received: 6/1/21
Closing docs received: 6/3/21
Closing docs returned: 6/7/21
Seller closing docs returned: ???
Closing: 6/15/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract on Membership: 
Points loaded:

Hope folks find this helpful. Getting there


----------



## Johnandrandi

If you could all send some good vibes… still no points loaded. Been waiting since Sunday  it’s Also my birthday  so today would be a good day to finally receive points!!!!


----------



## jwmob91

Johnandrandi said:


> If you could all send some good vibes… still no points loaded. Been waiting since Sunday  it’s Also my birthday  so today would be a good day to finally receive points!!!!



Oh, you are getting them today! I can just feel it. Happy birthday!!!


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Update

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/28/21
Offer accepted: 4/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/21
Passed ROFR: 5/17/21
Estoppel Received: 6/1/21
Closing docs received: 6/8/21
Closing docs returned: 6/8/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/21
Closing: 6/15/21
Deed recorded: 6/16/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## rkrose1

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Deed is already showing on comptroller..  (was loaded 6/15 today)
> 
> Does the mean we are officially in closing and sellers returned their signed documents?



Wow!!  How exciting!  Congratulations


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received: 6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded: 6/17
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## BayGirl22

Finally closed! We had a mistake on the deed (use year and points were wrong in the fine print) so had to fix it with Disney, I think we lost a week+ on that. Now waiting for points to show up. 

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: April 2
Offer accepted: April 3
Sent to ROFR: April 5 
Passed ROFR: April 30 
Closing docs received: May 11 - with errors
Corrected deed and DocuSign received:  May 17 
Closing docs returned:  May 19 (received in HI)
Closing: June 15
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Samita

Home: AKV 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Titles
Offer made: 4/12/21
Offer accepted: 4/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: 6/2/2021??
Closing docs received: 6/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/5/2021
Funds wired: 6/5/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 6/16/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


66 days so far.


----------



## nicstress

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made:  6/05/2021
Offer accepted: 6/07/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/2021
Passed ROFR: 
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Samita

Home: AKV 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Titles
Offer made: 4/12/21
Offer accepted: 4/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: 6/2/2021??
Closing docs received: 6/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/5/2021
Funds wired: 6/5/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/2/2021
Closing: 6/16/2021
Deed recorded: 6/18/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## D&B

*final update*  Got my membership welcome email and logged in to see my contract! I gave Member Services a call and they added the points there and then.

Home: BWV
Broker: DVCstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/6/21
Offer accepted: 4/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: 5/24/21 (?)
Closing docs received: 5/25/21
Closing docs returned: 5/25/21
Funds wired: 5/25/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 6/7/21
Deed recorded: 6/8/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/18/21
Points in account: 6/18/21 (after calling)

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 73 days


----------



## TroJo

D&B said:


> *update* We're so close now! Got my membership welcome email and logged in to see my contract!
> 
> Deed recorded: 6/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/18/21


Wow, 10 days from recorded to email…. My deed recorded on the 10th so maybe my email will come sooner than expected.


----------



## Divaofdisney

D&B said:


> *update* We're so close now! Got my membership welcome email and logged in to see my contract!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: www.DVCstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
> Offer made: 4/6/21
> Offer accepted: 4/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
> Estoppel Received: 5/24/21 (?)
> Closing docs received: 5/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 5/25/21
> Funds wired: 5/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 6/7/21
> Deed recorded: 6/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/18/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



You can actually call them to have member services load the points for you as long as it is showing. I would give them a quick call if you are able.


----------



## guerrero5

D&B said:


> *update* We're so close now! Got my membership welcome email and logged in to see my contract!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: www.DVCstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
> Offer made: 4/6/21
> Offer accepted: 4/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
> Estoppel Received: 5/24/21 (?)
> Closing docs received: 5/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 5/25/21
> Funds wired: 5/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 6/7/21
> Deed recorded: 6/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/18/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



Yay Congrats! We closed and had our deeds recorded on the same day as you  - so hopefully mine is coming soon!


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

D&B said:


> *update* We're so close now! Got my membership welcome email and logged in to see my contract!
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: www.DVCstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
> Offer made: 4/6/21
> Offer accepted: 4/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
> Estoppel Received: 5/24/21 (?)
> Closing docs received: 5/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 5/25/21
> Funds wired: 5/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 6/7/21
> Deed recorded: 6/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/18/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:



Great news! I'm 3 days behind you, maybe I'll get this e-mail faster than I thought! Were you already a member?


----------



## D&B

Divaofdisney said:


> You can actually call them to have member services load the points for you as long as it is showing. I would give them a quick call if you are able.



Calling worked! They added my points.




MissPixieDreamer said:


> Great news! I'm 3 days behind you, maybe I'll get this e-mail faster than I thought! Were you already a member?




Nope, this is our first contract!


----------



## Divaofdisney

D&B said:


> Calling worked! They added my points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, this is our first contract!




Awesome!! I told you it would!! So happy and excited for you.


----------



## tlm345

D&B said:


> *final update*  Got my membership welcome email and logged in to see my contract! I gave Member Services a call and they added the points there and then.
> 
> Home: BWV
> Broker: DVCstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
> Offer made: 4/6/21
> Offer accepted: 4/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
> Estoppel Received: 5/24/21 (?)
> Closing docs received: 5/25/21
> Closing docs returned: 5/25/21
> Funds wired: 5/25/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 6/7/21
> Deed recorded: 6/8/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 6/18/21
> Points in account: 6/18/21 (after calling)
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 73 days


I have the same deed recording date! Fingers crossed that I get some emails today!! This has been the hardest part of the wait so far! So close!
congratulations!!

edit: received activation email today!! but no club ID yet!


----------



## guerrero5

**Final Update**

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.DVCStore.com 
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/7/2021
Offer accepted: 4/7/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/9/2021
Addendum received & signed: 4/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 5/24/21
Closing docs returned: 5/24/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/4/2021
Closing: 6/7/2021
Deed recorded: 6/8/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 6/19/2021
Points in account: 6/19/2021 (we called)

 -73 Days from offer to points in account -


----------



## idisneyfan

You guys are giving me hope! My deed recorded on the 11th. I have 300+ points burning a hole in an invisible pocket....


----------



## tlm345

Final Update!!!!
Update:
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/2021
Offer accepted: 4/11/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/07/2021
Estoppel received: 5/25/2021
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/28/2021
Seller closing docs returned: ?
Closing Date: 6/3
Deed recorded: 6/8
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/19 activation code/3 hours later Club ID
Points on Account: 6/19 (called and got points within minutes!)


----------



## TroJo

I guess my experience was different than others. Called MS as soon as I received the email to have points loaded. Representative put me on hold for about 10 minutes while they checked with the support team. When she got back on the line she said that the membership was just activated today and the points should show in 2-3 days.


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/18/2021
Offer accepted: 04/18/2021
Sent to ROFR: 04/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
Closing docs received: 06/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 06/04/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: 06/15/2021
Closing: 06/17/2021
Deed recorded: 06/17/2021
Contract Showing on Membership
Points in account:

I was just notified today that my contract closed. When I checked CA records, the deed was already recorded. I even called on Friday for a status update and they told me they would close the following week. This is great news since I have points expiring in July!!!


----------



## rkrose1

Update: Deed Recorded YEAH!!!  

We're getting there 

Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/29/21
Offer accepted: 4/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/21
Passed ROFR: 5/19/21
Estoppel Received: 6/3/21
Closing docs received: 6/10/21
Closing docs returned: 6/10/21 (wired funds)
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/18/21
Closing:
Deed recorded: 6/21/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Jerbear2019

Update: just closed! finally almost done. This is our first and can’t wait for more lol

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.con
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/3/21
Offer accepted: 5/3/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/4/21
Passed ROFR: 5/21/21
Estoppel Received:6/04/21
Closing docs received:6/11/21
Closing docs returned:6/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing:6/22/21
Deed recorded:
Points in account:


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Getting a little nervous, looks like many people who have deed postings after mine have gotten their emails and points! Mine posted 6/7…I keep searching my emails. Was it pretty obvious when it came?


----------



## TroJo

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: http://dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/2/21
Offer accepted: 5/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/21
Passed ROFR: 5/19/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 6/3/21
Closing docs returned: 6/4/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/9/21
Closing: 6/9/21
Deed recorded: 6/10/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/21/21
Points in account: 6/22/21

Days Total: 51

Had to call a few times in order to get points loaded:
Called 6/21 as soon as I received my email. Was on hold for 10 minutes. Was told contract was too new to load points. Said to check back in 5-7 days.
Called again a few hours later after reading this post and other’s experiences. This time MS agent didn’t check anything in my account and just said it takes 2 weeks for points to load.
Called day after the email (6/22) was on hold for 15 minutes - points loaded.


----------



## ParkFreak

RunMagicalMiles said:


> Getting a little nervous, looks like many people who have deed postings after mine have gotten their emails and points! Mine posted 6/7…I keep searching my emails. Was it pretty obvious when it came?


That is odd. It seems that they’ve been taking 10-11 days consistently from deed recording to first email. My 11 day mark is Friday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

ParkFreak said:


> That is odd. It seems that they’ve been taking 10-11 days consistently from deed recording to first email. My 11 day mark is Friday. Fingers crossed!


Thank you! I did just call member services, and they sent me to member admin, as my broker and title agent won't confirm the SENDING of the transfer paperwork to Disney. I know it takes time, but my title agent has been so slow and I've really had to stay on top of them.


----------



## Jwaire

RunMagicalMiles said:


> Thank you! I did just call member services, and they sent me to member admin, as my broker and title agent won't confirm the SENDING of the transfer paperwork to Disney. I know it takes time, but my title agent has been so slow and I've really had to stay on top of them.



Magic Vacation Title?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Still being told it's normal for sellers in the domestic U.S. to wait post two weeks to return their documents.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

Jwaire said:


> Magic Vacation Title?


How did you guess?! They must have elves on here, they finally did confirm the sending of the paperwork.


----------



## ParkFreak

RunMagicalMiles said:


> How did you guess?! They must have elves on here, they finally did confirm the sending of the paperwork.


Interesting. I closed with them on the 14th and it showed up on the OC recorder website the next day. I was in communication with *** though already as the seller took forever to return their docs. Not saying they tried to push me through as a result of that but…


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Closing 3 happened while I ran out to the post office.  Now we wait for Disney.  Closing 4 is still with the sellers for signature.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

RunMagicalMiles said:


> Getting a little nervous, looks like many people who have deed postings after mine have gotten their emails and points! Mine posted 6/7…I keep searching my emails. Was it pretty obvious when it came?


I feel your pain.  Mine recorded on 6/9 and still waiting for that email from Disney.  Hoping we both get our points soon!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Home Resort: VGC
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 04/18/2021
> Offer accepted: 04/18/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 04/20/2021
> Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
> Closing docs received: 06/04/2021
> Closing docs returned: 06/04/2021
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 06/15/2021
> Closing: 06/17/2021
> Deed recorded: 06/17/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership
> Points in account:
> 
> I was just notified today that my contract closed. When I checked CA records, the deed was already recorded. I even called on Friday for a status update and they told me they would close the following week. This is great news since I have points expiring in July!!!


I noticed that too. I got my email from my broker saying we closed our VGC on 6/10 but it showed on the comptroller site that it recorded on the 9th.  Still waiting for that email from Disney.  Good luck to you and congratulations neighbor!


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

HIRyeDVC said:


> I noticed that too. I got my email from my broker saying we closed our VGC on 6/10 but it showed on the comptroller site that it recorded on the 9th.  Still waiting for that email from Disney.  Good luck to you and congratulations neighbor!


I emailed member admin, and they were able to get my membership started for me this evening. I got the activation email first, then the one with my ID number about an hour later. I'm calling tomorrow to hopefully get some pixie dust and get my points added quickly! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

RunMagicalMiles said:


> I emailed member admin, and they were able to get my membership started for me this evening. I got the activation email first, then the one with my ID number about an hour later. I'm calling tomorrow to hopefully get some pixie dust and get my points added quickly! Crossing my fingers for you!


You could do that?!!! What’s the member admin email address?


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

HIRyeDVC said:


> You could do that?!!! What’s the member admin email address?


So I called member services first, who gave me the member admin email. I worded it that I was checking to ensure that my paperwork was received from the title agency. The cast member said she'd put it through, as she was "working on that date range." It's wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney DOT com


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

ParkFreak said:


> That is odd. It seems that they’ve been taking 10-11 days consistently from deed recording to first email. My 11 day mark is Friday. Fingers crossed!



Today was my 11 day mark... but no e-mail from Disney


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

RunMagicalMiles said:


> So I called member services first, who gave me the member admin email. I worded it that I was checking to ensure that my paperwork was received from the title agency. The cast member said she'd put it through, as she was "working on that date range." It's wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney DOT com



I didn't know we could do that! I have the same title company, so I guess I'll wait until late afternoon tomorrow and send admin an e-mail if nothing happens to check. Availability for my travel dates next March is not looking good. I need those points asap!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Today was my 11 day mark... but no e-mail from Disney


Tomorrow will be day 14 since my deed recorded. Still no email from Disney. My broker gave me a 45 day estimate. I’ve seen some as fast as 9 days just last week. I don’t get it. I will also be sending Disney an email.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

RunMagicalMiles said:


> So I called member services first, who gave me the member admin email. I worded it that I was checking to ensure that my paperwork was received from the title agency. The cast member said she'd put it through, as she was "working on that date range." It's wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney DOT com





MissPixieDreamer said:


> I didn't know we could do that! I have the same title company, so I guess I'll wait until late afternoon tomorrow and send admin an e-mail if nothing happens to check. Availability for my travel dates next March is not looking good. I need those points asap!


Sent them an email. I got an auto reply back saying they will address my request within the next 5 business days in the order received. Sigh…


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

HIRyeDVC said:


> Sent them an email. I got an auto reply back saying they will address my request within the next 5 business days in the order received. Sigh…


I got that as well. They got back to me in about 4 hours.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

RunMagicalMiles said:


> I got that as well. They got back to me in about 4 hours.


I thought my obsessive email checking was bad enough already. This has got me on over drive! Can’t wait for all this to end and have my points already. I don’t have the stomach for resale anymore.


----------



## idisneyfan

Same here.  My deed recorded on the 11th and I see that there are some who recorded on the 10th received their emails on Monday.  I normally do not have my email go to my smart watch but today is different. I'm trying to keep my self busy making Disney tote bags from the DVC fabric I found but I need points and a trip to be able to use my new bags.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

idisneyfan said:


> Same here.  My deed recorded on the 11th and I see that there are some who recorded on the 10th received their emails on Monday.  I normally do not have my email go to my smart watch but today is different. I'm trying to keep my self busy making Disney tote bags from the DVC fabric I found but I need points and a trip to be able to use my new bags.


This is what DVC has done to us. To make us freek out if we can’t make reservations 9 months out. It’s all wrong!


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

RunMagicalMiles said:


> I got that as well. They got back to me in about 4 hours.



Thank you for posting this. Anxiety level is too high! Just sent an-mail to member admin and received the auto-reply for 5 business days. If I hadn't seen your post, I'd freak out! Let's hope it is much less than 5 business days too.


----------



## RunMagicalMiles

My journey is complete!!!

Home: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/7
Offer accepted: 4/7
Sent to ROFR: 4/12
Passed ROFR: 5/6
Estoppel Received: 5/13
Closing docs received: 5/25
Closing docs returned: 5/26 (Fed-ex overnight)
Sellers closing docs returned: 5/27
Closing: 6/2
Deed recorded: 6/7
Membership created & contract showing: 6/21*
Points in account: 6/22*
Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: *78 days*

This wait was worse than waiting for graduate school admissions letters. **s are because I sent many emails and spent a long time on hold the last two days to get the last steps taken care of.
I've already booked a trip for August and MLK Weekend 2022. Phew!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

RunMagicalMiles said:


> My journey is complete!!!
> 
> Home: OKW
> Broker: dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/7
> Offer accepted: 4/7
> Sent to ROFR: 4/12
> Passed ROFR: 5/6
> Estoppel Received: 5/13
> Closing docs received: 5/25
> Closing docs returned: 5/26 (Fed-ex overnight)
> Sellers closing docs returned: 5/27
> Closing: 6/2
> Deed recorded: 6/7
> Membership created & contract showing: 6/21*
> Points in account: 6/22*
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: *78 days*
> 
> This wait was worse than waiting for graduate school admissions letters. **s are because I sent many emails and spent a long time on hold the last two days to get the last steps taken care of.
> I've already booked a trip for August and MLK Weekend 2022. Phew!


Congratulations! I can’t imagine the feeling.


----------



## idisneyfan

Desperate times call for desperate measures....I gave in and utilized the "special" email address.  Let's see what happens!


----------



## Jerbear2019

these last few steps are really got me on pins and needles. I just want to get in there and book some trips. or really just scope it out and see what I could book for different times. Hopefully a quick turnaround with Disney 

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.con
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/3/21
Offer accepted: 5/3/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/4/21
Passed ROFR: 5/21/21
Estoppel Received:6/04/21
Closing docs received:6/11/21
Closing docs returned:6/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing:6/22/21
Deed recorded:6/23/21
Points in account:


----------



## idisneyfan

So I gave in. Sent my very nice email at 2:33. Received the activation code at 3:10 and club ID at 4:45. Happy dance.


----------



## kandlsutton

Just waiting on points to load! 11mo window opens on Saturday so looking pretty good for a May 2022 Poly trip for son’s 18th birthday.

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/15/22
Offer accepted: 4/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received:  6/02/21?
Closing docs received:  6/07/21* corrected documents
Closing docs returned:  6/07/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 6/10/21
Deed recorded:  6/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership:  6/23/21
Points in account:

Total time:  70 days (so far)

Received *6* welcome emails (*3* each for DH and I) with different Club IDs.  This is our second contract on this membership.  What are the Club IDs used for?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

idisneyfan said:


> So I gave in. Sent my very nice email at 2:33. Received the activation code at 3:10 and club ID at 4:45. Happy dance.


Sent my email yesterday, still haven't heard back.  Why won't they hear me!


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

idisneyfan said:


> So I gave in. Sent my very nice email at 2:33. Received the activation code at 3:10 and club ID at 4:45. Happy dance.



I did the same, around the same time! Got my activation code at 4:20 and club ID at 5:45. So happy!!! Yaaaay!!

I called to see if they could load the points, but no luck with that. I'll try again with chat tomorrow morning.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received: 6/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/04/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/9/2021
Funds wired: 6/9/2021
Closing: 6/10/2021
Deed recorded: 6/11/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/23/2021
Points in account:

Just waiting for the points... One last step for awesome vacation planning!!


----------



## kilik64

Update!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/18/2021
Sent to ROFR:5/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/8/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/15/2021
Closing docs received: 6/15/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/15/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/23/2021
Funds wired: 6/24/2021
Closing: 6/30/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

HIRyeDVC said:


> Sent my email yesterday, still haven't heard back.  Why won't they hear me!



Have you heard back yet?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Have you heard back yet?


I got my email with Club ID this morning! Called MS to for points load but she could not yet because the paperwork hasn't arrived yet. When should I try calling again?


----------



## Jmazzuca243

HIRyeDVC said:


> I got my email with Club ID this morning! Called MS to for points load but she could not yet because the paperwork hasn't arrived yet. When should I try calling again?



Great news!  

Call back when you have time.  The same thing happened to me, and I had to call 3 times to get a CM that was able to get Member Admin to do it.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Great news!
> 
> Call back when you have time.  The same thing happened to me, and I had to call 3 times to get a CM that was able to get Member Admin to do it.


Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

HIRyeDVC said:


> Never give up! Never surrender!



I called yesterday, tried chat this morning and called in the afternoon. No luck
They put me on hold for like 10 to 15 minutes, say they are getting a supervisor to check and return saying they haven’t received the paperwork yet and I should wait 2 - 3 weeks! 
But I’m thinking about calling one more time tonight and trying chat again tomorrow morning… I need those points!!!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MissPixieDreamer said:


> I called yesterday, tried chat this morning and called in the afternoon. No luck
> They put me on hold for like 10 to 15 minutes, say they are getting a supervisor to check and return saying they haven’t received the paperwork yet and I should wait 2 - 3 weeks!
> But I’m thinking about calling one more time tonight and trying chat again tomorrow morning… I need those points!!!


It’s like they’re out to torture us! I called twice today, at morning and just now and no joy. They said they don’t have the paperwork yet. Both CMs said to call back next week Monday or Tuesday. I’m going to try every day before the weekend. Pixie dust to you and everyone else agonizingly waiting!


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

HIRyeDVC said:


> It’s like they’re out to torture us! I called twice today, at morning and just now and no joy. They said they don’t have the paperwork yet. Both CMs said to call back next week Monday or Tuesday. I’m going to try every day before the weekend. Pixie dust to you and everyone else agonizingly waiting!



Thank you!! That's the word... agonizing...

Pixie dust to you too!


----------



## idisneyfan

Very quiet here today.......


----------



## ParkFreak

idisneyfan said:


> Very quiet here today......


Right? The way things have been falling, I’m hoping to get my membership email today AND hopefully pass ROFR on an add on…  (not holding my breath tho!)


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sorry, I’m not sure if I have already asked this or not.

if I have a delayed closing because the sellers have a booked trip, can the sellers still complete and send back the documents before they take their trip or do they actually have to wait until they have completed the trip?


----------



## idisneyfan

I received all my emails late Wednesday afternoon.  I'm just waiting for my points.  From what I seen going back through the thread, most people get their points within 2 days.  I don't want to call and bother them.  Sometimes I feel that when you call you are only tagging yourself and they make you wait even longer.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

idisneyfan said:


> I received all my emails late Wednesday afternoon.  I'm just waiting for my points.  From what I seen going back through the thread, most people get their points within 2 days.  I don't want to call and bother them.  Sometimes I feel that when you call you are only tagging yourself and they make you wait even longer.



I thought the same thing...
Got my e-mail on Wednesday and called, chatted and called yesterday...
And never surrendered...
I'm in chat now and my points are loading!!!
So excited!!!!


----------



## idisneyfan

MissPixieDreamer said:


> I thought the same thing...
> Got my e-mail on Wednesday and called, chatted and called yesterday...
> And never surrendered...
> I'm in chat now and my points are loading!!!
> So excited!!!!


I tried chat with no avail.  How did you get that to work for you?  What is your magic?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MissPixieDreamer said:


> I thought the same thing...
> Got my e-mail on Wednesday and called, chatted and called yesterday...
> And never surrendered...
> I'm in chat now and my points are loading!!!
> So excited!!!!


I saw your post and tried the chat just now. Got my points loaded too! My next trip already booked to DL. So happy for us!


----------



## idisneyfan

HIRyeDVC said:


> I saw your post and tried the chat just now. Got my points loaded too! My next trip already booked to DL. So happy for us!


Geesh, ok, I guess I will try the chat feature!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

idisneyfan said:


> Geesh, ok, I guess I will try the chat feature!


I know how you're feeling. When did you first see your new contract showing in your account? Mine was yesterday morning.  I called twice yesterday to no avail but worked with chat this morning.  I think it's just a matter of the paperwork becoming available to MS.  Just keep trying.  You're close!


----------



## idisneyfan

HIRyeDVC said:


> I know how you're feeling. When did you first see your new contract showing in your account? Mine was yesterday morning.  I called twice yesterday to no avail but worked with chat this morning.  I think it's just a matter of the paperwork becoming available to MS.  Just keep trying.  You're close!


My contract showed in my account on Wednesday afternoon.  Yesterday chat wouldn't even entertain my request.  I tried to email today to see if anyone would help.  Maybe the chat will help today.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Home Resort: VGC
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 3/26/21 and 4/1/21 (two contracts from same owner combined into one purchasing contract)
Offer accepted: 3/26/21 and 4/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/26/21 and 4/2/21 (original and addendum)
Passed ROFR: 5/4/21
Closing docs received: 6/2/21
Closing docs returned: 6/8/21
Closing: 6/10/21
Deed recorded: 6/9/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/24/21
Points in account: 6/25/21

Days Total: 92

After I saw my contract showing in my account, I called twice without success. I was told by both CMs to call back in 5 days.  I tried chat the next morning and CM was able to load my points after 20 minute wait.  The inconsistency in what CMs say and member experience is weird.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lee Matthews said:


> Sorry, I’m not sure if I have already asked this or not.
> 
> if I have a delayed closing because the sellers have a booked trip, can the sellers still complete and send back the documents before they take their trip or do they actually have to wait until they have completed the trip?


I too had the sellers who had a booked trip.  But it clearly showed on my contract a "no earlier than closing date".  The sellers sent their closing docs immediately after that date.


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

idisneyfan said:


> I tried chat with no avail.  How did you get that to work for you?  What is your magic?



Hahaha... no magic! I too had a failed attempt with chat yesterday morning. And the call in the afternoon was even worse, the CM telling me to not even bother checking this week, maybe mid next week. I had the CM called Damien on chat this morning and he was awesome! Still, I have to agree that maybe it is a matter of MS having the paperwork available to help...

Lots of pixie dust to you... 
It's almost over! For now...


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

HIRyeDVC said:


> I saw your post and tried the chat just now. Got my points loaded too! My next trip already booked to DL. So happy for us!



Yaaayyy!!! So happy for us!! Nice vacation planned for DL! Mine will be in my beloved BCV! ❤


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Hahaha... no magic! I too had a failed attempt with chat yesterday morning. And the call in the afternoon was even worse, the CM telling me to not even bother checking this week, maybe mid next week. I had the CM called Damien on chat this morning and he was awesome! Still, I have to agree that maybe it is a matter of MS having the paperwork available to help...
> 
> Lots of pixie dust to you...
> It's almost over! For now...


Damien helped me this morning too!! He’s the man with the magic. Unfortunately I didn’t get to say thanks because when I refreshed my page to check on the points, the chat was gone. I wish I could reach him and thank him somehow. But I think you’re right. Damien also had to check with admin and I think the paperwork finally became available.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

MissPixieDreamer said:


> Yaaayyy!!! So happy for us!! Nice vacation planned for DL! Mine will be in my beloved BCV! ❤


We’re actually staying at the beach club too! This August! So happeeeee


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/14/2021
Offer accepted: 4/14/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/02/2021
Closing docs received: 6/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/04/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/9/2021
Funds wired: 6/9/2021
Closing: 6/10/2021
Deed recorded: 6/11/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/23/2021 *
Points in account: 6/25/2021 **

Total time: 72 days


* Received activation code and Club ID after sending an e-mail to member admin
** Points in account after help during chat feature. One failed previous attempt with chat and two failed attempts calling


----------



## MissPixieDreamer

HIRyeDVC said:


> Damien helped me this morning too!! He’s the man with the magic. Unfortunately I didn’t get to say thanks because when I refreshed my page to check on the points, the chat was gone. I wish I could reach him and thank him somehow. But I think you’re right. Damien also had to check with admin and I think the paperwork finally became available.



I opened a new tab to refresh so I was able to thank him at the end and compliment for the brief survey. He was spreading Disney Magic this morning!!


----------



## idisneyfan

No luck here.  Got two different people on chat and neither were willing to entertain the idea.  I guess I will just wait it out.....I could just keep logging into chat and wait for Damien to show up....


----------



## rkrose1

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Updated: surprised to see our deed on comptroller website today. Didn’t even know the seller had returned their docs and we had closed....
> still looking like 2-3 weeks for points to load unto account.
> Any advice?
> 
> Home Resort: CCV
> Broker: www.*******.com
> Title Company: TRCS
> Offer made: 4/26/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
> Estoppel Received: 6/9/2021
> Closing docs received: 6/10/2021 (afternoon)
> Closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
> Wired funds: 6/11/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 6/11/2021 (date listed on deed)
> Closing: ??????
> Deed recorded: 6/15/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:


Any chance your contract loaded today?  I'm following your progress, since we have the same TC & broker.  Our deed recorded on Monday (6/21), but I just now received an email congratulating me on the recording and stating that it would be sent to Disney within 24-48 hours, and allow to 2-8 weeks for points.  I'm a bit bothered and perplexed by this (delayed/lack of) communication.  It should already have been sent to Disney, plus 8 weeks is a bit long of an expectation to set IMO.  It seems like most posters here are loading at around 10-14 days .  I hope you had some pixie dust today.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

idisneyfan said:


> No luck here.  Got two different people on chat and neither were willing to entertain the idea.  I guess I will just wait it out.....I could just keep logging into chat and wait for Damien to show up....


I feel your agony. Pixie dust and prayers to you!


----------



## ParkFreak

Just got my activation code (technically a new member) but not the club ID. I went ahead and called Member Services and they explained the second email etc but they weren’t able to access the ID. Deed was recorded 6/15. Fingers crossed this goes quickly!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

rkrose1 said:


> Any chance your contract loaded today?  I'm following your progress, since we have the same TC & broker.  Our deed recorded on Monday (6/21), but I just now received an email congratulating me on the recording and stating that it would be sent to Disney within 24-48 hours, and allow to 2-8 weeks for points.  I'm a bit bothered and perplexed by this (delayed/lack of) communication.  It should already have been sent to Disney, plus 8 weeks is a bit long of an expectation to set IMO.  It seems like most posters here are loading at around 10-14 days .  I hope you had some pixie dust today.


My broker also gave me a 5-7 week estimate from closing to points. I got it in 15 days. But I called and chatted once I saw the contract in my account to get the points.


----------



## rkrose1

HIRyeDVC said:


> My broker also gave me a 5-7 week estimate from closing to points. I got it in 15 days. But I called and chatted once I saw the contract in my account to get the points.


Thank you.


----------



## agirlcallededdy

Thought I would share some intel from my closing as a seller. My contact took forever during ROFR, finally got bought back. My closing date was 6/22. I heard nothing from Disney until LATE 6/22/21. Notarized and returned 6/23/21. Will take 2-3 weeks until we receive wired funds. Broker says DVC is very delayed right now.

agirlcallededdy (Seller)---$110-$25552-220-SSR-Feb-27/20, 220/21, 220/22, 220/23- sent 4/8, taken 5/18


----------



## Sandisw

Lee Matthews said:


> Sorry, I’m not sure if I have already asked this or not.
> 
> if I have a delayed closing because the sellers have a booked trip, can the sellers still complete and send back the documents before they take their trip or do they actually have to wait until they have completed the trip?



When I sold twice, I got the closing documents about 2 weeks before the delayed closing date to sign and return,

The contract closed the day I checked out of the trips.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sandisw said:


> When I sold twice, I got the closing documents about 2 weeks before the delayed closing date to sign and return,
> 
> The contract closed the day I checked out of the trips.



thanks all for your replies.

just hoping that it’s the case with my sellers and on July 3rd/4th we will be closing.

delayed closing did make me nervous because I feared that when the sellers are on vacation, they may decide to keep their contracts lol


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lee Matthews said:


> thanks all for your replies.
> 
> just hoping that it’s the case with my sellers and on July 3rd/4th we will be closing.
> 
> delayed closing did make me nervous because I feared that when the sellers are on vacation, they may decide to keep their contracts lol


You ain’t lying. You never feel safe until that contract is recorded. I too felt paranoid that the sellers would back out, especially when VGC sales price jumped from $220pp when we purchased to $270 pp just 2 months later. And you never feel at peace until your points are in the account. Hoping for a speedy process!


----------



## shicken74

This thread has helped so much keeping me from going insane through this process. Thank you all so much…almost done. Our deed closed on June 15th, the 11th day from when my deed was recorded is tomorrow (Saturday) so I’m hoping by Monday I will see something on my account. I’m already a direct purchaser…do you know if they just add the resale contract to my existing membership or will they send me a white card to go with my blue one? This is all new for me….


----------



## kandlsutton

Waiting on points to load to book May 2022 trip.  Gave in and chatted with Damien and unfortunately they are still waiting on paperwork. So, no booking Poly tomorrow for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## ParkFreak

UPDATE!

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/19/2021
Offer accepted: 04/19/2021
Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/26/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
Closing: 6/14/2021
Deed recorded: 6/15/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/25/2021
Points in account:

So I had an issue trying to sign in with the club ID and activation code which gave me the perfect excuse to call MS. Answered immediately! She said there was an issue with the club ID and quickly got it fixed. Since I already had her on the line, I sweetly asked if she could do anything to get the points loaded. Was on hold for about 12 minutes when she came back and said they are working on it and hopefully will be done in the next few days. It just feels good to be in finally!


----------



## idisneyfan

Ok, what extension are you all using when you call 1, 2, 3, ....I tried 2 and nope...it said to send an email....I want my points....


----------



## Tiberella626

I called Magic Vacation Title yesterday with some noob questions: 

My Question: Can you send over for estoppel before we have passed ROFR? Seems like if the price is high enough it would be safe to do so? 
   *** Answer: We actually send the request when we submit for ROFR but they do it after. 

Ok, that's great. Question in the back of my head then is why if DVC is reviewing the contract to see if they should buy it, why don't they verify the information and send the pass and estoppel at the same time? I know its DVC and efficient is not part of their vocabulary but just thought I would put that bubble thought out there. 

I explained we are in a bit of a time crunch because DVC wont sell us the matching UY direct until we have this contract so if we can string any wait times concurrently that would be of great help. 

The agent I spoke with pulled our file and said, it looks like we haven't sent you the escrow letter yet, I will send that today and it should save you a few days. I didn't know what this was and have only seen one other person mention it but its like a pre-closing worksheet. We had to initial that our names and address was correct and if we were financing and with whom. Our sellers are from Canada so its international and they need a little more info from us for the tax reporting as well. We will send that back on Monday and hopefully by then we will have passed ROFR as well.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Magic Vacation Title sent us the estoppel yesterday too for our Vero Beach contract which passed a couple of days ago. I don’t remember getting by the same from Mason on my AKL contract.

Hopefully it means though it’s now a quick process to closing


----------



## Tiberella626

Lee Matthews said:


> Magic Vacation Title sent us the estoppel yesterday too for our Vero Beach contract which passed a couple of days ago. I don’t remember getting by the same from Mason on my AKL contract.
> 
> Hopefully it means though it’s now a quick process to closing



Fingers Crossed! If you can post your full timeline. Many of us use this as our guide for wait times.


----------



## Sandisw

Lee Matthews said:


> Magic Vacation Title sent us the estoppel yesterday too for our Vero Beach contract which passed a couple of days ago. I don’t remember getting by the same from Mason on my AKL contract.
> 
> Hopefully it means though it’s now a quick process to closing



I got that from Magic Vacation Title over a week ago and was told it would be about 2 weeks to receive closing documents.  We are sellers and wanted them to know my DH is having an unexpected surgery this week so if closing documents come, it will be July 6th at the earliest before we will be able to get to the notary.  They responded that they didn't think we would have them before than anyway.


----------



## shicken74

shicken74 said:


> This thread has helped so much keeping me from going insane through this process. Thank you all so much…almost done. Our deed closed on June 15th, the 11th day from when my deed was recorded is tomorrow (Saturday) so I’m hoping by Monday I will see something on my account. I’m already a direct purchaser…do you know if they just add the resale contract to my existing membership or will they send me a white card to go with my blue one? This is all new for me….


Contract and new membership just showed up on my account!! Wahoo! now I need to call and see if I can get someone to add points, There is 178 points that expire July 31st...Hopefully I can find something to book once I get the points added


----------



## idisneyfan

Home: BRV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 4/30/2021
Offer accepted: 4/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/18/2021
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 6/3/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/3/2021
Funds wired: 6/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/4/21
Closing: 6/10/21
Deed recorded: 6/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership:. 6/23/21
Points in account: 6/26/21 (3 unsuccessful chats and one semi successful call which resulted in points showing up about an hour after the call. She was most focused on closing date... Something about the closing date plays into point loading, etc.)
Total days:. 57


----------



## kandlsutton

The wait is OVER!!!

Home: PVB
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/15/22
Offer accepted: 4/15/22
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received:  6/02/21?
Closing docs received:  6/07/21* corrected documents
Closing docs returned:  6/07/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 6/10/21
Deed recorded:  6/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership:  6/23/21
Points in account: 6/26/2021

Total time:  *73* days

Really surprised to see points loaded this morning.  I was told Friday (on chat asking about the points) that they are closed on weekends.  Already have my DS 18th birthday trip booked for Memorial Day weekend.

Still waiting on our small VGF that’s in ROFR while stalking resale sites for CCV.  Now I need to tweak my spreadsheets to manage our points and reservations.


----------



## rkrose1

kandlsutton said:


> The wait is OVER!!!
> 
> Home: PVB
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 4/15/22
> Offer accepted: 4/15/22
> Sent to ROFR: 4/16/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
> Estoppel Received:  6/02/21?
> Closing docs received:  6/07/21* corrected documents
> Closing docs returned:  6/07/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 6/10/21
> Deed recorded:  6/11/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:  6/23/21
> Points in account: 6/26/2021
> 
> Total time:  *73* days
> 
> Really surprised to see points loaded this morning.  I was told Friday (on chat asking about the points) that they are closed on weekends.  Already have my DS 18th birthday trip booked for Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Still waiting on our small VGF that’s in ROFR while stalking resale sites for CCV.  Now I need to tweak my spreadsheets to manage our points and reservations.


Congratulations!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

idisneyfan said:


> Home: BRV
> Broker: www.dvcsales.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 4/30/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/30/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 4/30/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/18/2021
> Estoppel Received: ??
> Closing docs received: 6/3/2021
> Closing docs returned: 6/3/2021
> Funds wired: 6/3/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 6/4/21
> Closing: 6/10/21
> Deed recorded: 6/11/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:. 6/23/21
> Points in account: 6/26/21 (3 unsuccessful chats and one semi successful call which resulted in points showing up about an hour after the call. She was most focused on closing date... Something about the closing date plays into point loading, etc.)
> Total days:. 57


Congratulations! 57 days was still relatively fast. Glad you got your points


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

rkrose1 said:


> Any chance your contract loaded today?  I'm following your progress, since we have the same TC & broker.  Our deed recorded on Monday (6/21), but I just now received an email congratulating me on the recording and stating that it would be sent to Disney within 24-48 hours, and allow to 2-8 weeks for points.  I'm a bit bothered and perplexed by this (delayed/lack of) communication.  It should already have been sent to Disney, plus 8 weeks is a bit long of an expectation to set IMO.  It seems like most posters here are loading at around 10-14 days .  I hope you had some pixie dust today.


I received the same email. Days later after However Iour deed appeared on the comptroller on June 15 . So we have to have been closed when it was recorded. Right? 
Currently no movement.. crossing fingers for Monday. 




shicken74 said:


> This thread has helped so much keeping me from going insane through this process. Thank you all so much…almost done. Our deed closed on June 15th, the 11th day from when my deed was recorded is tomorrow (Saturday) so I’m hoping by Monday I will see something on my account. I’m already a direct purchaser…do you know if they just add the resale contract to my existing membership or will they send me a white card to go with my blue one? This is all new for me….





shicken74 said:


> Contract and new membership just showed up on my account!! Wahoo! now I need to call and see if I can get someone to add points, There is 178 points that expire July 31st...Hopefully I can find something to book once I get the points added



My contract closed the same day.. hoping for news soon.


----------



## shicken74

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I received the same email. Days later after However Iour deed appeared on the comptroller on June 15 . So we have to have been closed when it was recorded. Right?
> Currently no movement.. crossing fingers for Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My contract closed the same day.. hoping for news soon.


Hopefully You will see something tomorrow...Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## rkrose1

Lorilais_mommie said:


> I received the same email. Days later after However Iour deed appeared on the comptroller on June 15 . So we have to have been closed when it was recorded. Right?
> Currently no movement.. crossing fingers for Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My contract closed the same day.. hoping for news soon.



Fingers are crossed for you


----------



## ParkFreak

*FINAL!!!*

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 04/19/2021
Offer accepted: 04/19/2021
Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
Closing docs returned: 5/26/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
Closing: 6/14/2021
Deed recorded: 6/15/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/25/2021
Points in account: 6/27/21

Total days from offer made: 70

It actually went pretty smoothly except for the sellers taking over two weeks to return their documents, otherwise it would have been a lot sooner (And I would have gotten the room I wanted in January, but I digress... )


----------



## huskerfanatic7

Update:

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/28/21
Offer accepted: 4/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/21
Passed ROFR: 5/17/21
Estoppel Received: 6/1/21
Closing docs received: 6/8/21
Closing docs returned: 6/8/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/21
Closing: 6/15/21
Deed recorded: 6/16/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/27/21
Points in account:


----------



## Tiberella626

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/01/2021
Offer accepted: 6/01/2021
Sent to ROFR: 6/07/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/30/2021
Estoppel Received:7/01/2021
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Funds wired:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

*International (Canadian) Seller


----------



## shicken74

Tiberella626 said:


> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker:
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/01/2021
> Offer accepted: 6/01/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 6/07/2021
> Passed ROFR:
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Funds wired:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> *International (Canadian) Seller


ROFR is the worst! Second only to waiting for your membership to show up on the DVC site! We just almost completed a purchase from an international seller(UK). Andy our Person from dvc resale said that the chances of Disney exercising their ROFR on an international sale was slim to none. You should be getting close...


----------



## Tiberella626

shicken74 said:


> ROFR is the worst! Second only to waiting for your membership to show up on the DVC site! We just almost completed a purchase from an international seller(UK). Andy our Person from dvc resale said that the chances of Disney exercising their ROFR on an international sale was slim to none. You should be getting close...



Today is day 20 and its killing me!!! I hope its tomorrow. It seems the ROFR has been running about 20 days lately and another 10 for estoppel. Fingers crossed that timeframe holds up. We are at 10 months for our 2022 trip right now


----------



## shicken74

Tiberella626 said:


> Today is day 20 and its killing me!!! I hope its tomorrow. It seems the ROFR has been running about 20 days lately and another 10 for estoppel. Fingers crossed that timeframe holds up. We are at 10 months for our 2022 trip right now


Hopefully your sellers don't send their paperwork back in from the UK without it being notarized like ours did! that's what held us up...I would do it again to have a no risk ROFR


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

UPDATE! 

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/26/2021
Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/9/2021
Closing docs received: 6/10/2021 (afternoon)
Closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
Wired funds: 6/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/11/2021 (date listed on deed) 
Closing: ??????
Deed recorded: 6/15/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/28/2021 
Points in account:

Total days:


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

ParkFreak said:


> *FINAL!!!*
> 
> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 04/19/2021
> Offer accepted: 04/19/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 04/21/2021
> Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
> Closing docs received: 5/26/2021
> Closing docs returned: 5/26/2021
> Seller’s closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
> Closing: 6/14/2021
> Deed recorded: 6/15/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/25/2021
> Points in account: 6/27/21
> 
> Total days from offer made: 70
> 
> It actually went pretty smoothly except for the sellers taking over two weeks to return their documents, otherwise it would have been a lot sooner (And I would have gotten the room I wanted in January, but I digress... )


 Did you call to have the points loaded?


----------



## huskerfanatic7

*I'M DONE!!!*  Didn't even need to call to get the points loaded and was able to snag a 1BR copper creek for Dec 5-9. YAY!

Home: BLT
Broker: www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title & Escrow
Offer made: 4/28/21
Offer accepted: 4/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/28/21
Passed ROFR: 5/17/21
Estoppel Received: 6/1/21
Closing docs received: 6/8/21
Closing docs returned: 6/8/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/21
Closing: 6/15/21
Deed recorded: 6/16/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/27/21
Points in account: 6/28/21

Total Day: 61


----------



## ParkFreak

Lorilais_mommie said:


> Did you call to have the points loaded?


Yes and no. My membership was set up on Saturday and I had issues signing on (they sent the wrong Club ID) so I called MS a few times. Once I asked about getting points loaded asap. They checked and came back with nothing. Second time I had to call, I just made an offhand comment and said, “Now I just have to wait for my points.” He actually offered to check to see if he could work some of his self described “Magic”. But alas, that didn’t help. I just happened to check the next day (Sunday) and they finally appeared one UY at a time.


----------



## rkrose1

Based on the timelines reported here, our new contract should show on our account this Friday (fingers crossed), and I'm guessing the points won't appear until after the 4th weekend.  That knowledge has not kept me from checking our account around a million times per day.  I need a distraction, so I booked Shades of Green for my daughter and I for this Wednesday.  I need a break from making myself crazy!  A couple of park days might do the trick


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received: 6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded: 6/17
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/28
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## jwmob91

So close I can taste it! New info since last post is bold font. 

SELLING
Home Resort: Poly (4 contracts with same timeline)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/21
Offer accepted: 4/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received: 5/24/21
Closing docs received: 5/26/21
Seller closing docs returned: 5/26/21
Closing: 6/2/21
Deed recorded: 6/7/21
Contract/points off of Membership:* 6/17/21*
Funds received:* 6/23/21
Total-73 days*

Home Resort: Poly (1 contract on different timeline)
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/1/21
Offer accepted: 5/1/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/21
Passed ROFR: 5/21/21
Estoppel Received: 6/7/21
Closing docs received: *6/17/21*
Seller closing docs returned: *6/23/21*
Closing:
Contract/points off of Membership:

PURCHASING
Home Resort: Copper Creek
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/11/21
Offer accepted: 4/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/16/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received: 6/1/21
Closing docs received: 6/3/21
Closing docs returned: 6/7/21
Seller closing docs returned: ???
Closing: 6/15/21
Deed recorded: *6/17/21*
Contract on Membership: *6/28/21* *(new membership created under existing login credentials. Did not need Club ID/activation codes from email)*
Points loaded: *Waiting. Called MS and they were not able to load same day*


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Update:
Home Resort: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 04/18/2021
Offer accepted: 04/18/2021
Sent to ROFR: 04/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 05/10/2021
Closing docs received: 06/04/2021
Closing docs returned: 06/04/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: 06/15/2021
Closing: 06/17/2021
Deed recorded: 06/17/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 06/29/2021
Points in account: 06/29/2021

Only 72 Days!!!!  Saw the contract and had points loaded before I got the welcome home email

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 03/08/21
Offer accepted: 03/08/21
Sent to ROFR: 03/10/21
Passed ROFR: 03/31/21
Estoppel Received: 04/19/21
Closing docs received: 04/23/21
Closing docs returned: 04/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Still waiting on the seller. They are international so I have no idea when the will provide the documents.


----------



## ParkFreak

And, here we go again! 45 pt add on.

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 06/02/2021
Offer accepted: 06/02/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/04/2021
Passed ROFR: 06/29/2021
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account:

Also, this little tidbit was included in my ROFR email…
Lastly, the contract is recorded and a copy is sent to Disney for Membership transfer which typically takes 14-21 days.  ****Disney is having system updates and will not be able to transfer contracts between July 8th and July 20th.  If your closing falls in this timeframe, the transfer will occur after July 21st.*


----------



## KTownRaider

Jmazzuca243 said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: 03/08/21
> Offer accepted: 03/08/21
> Sent to ROFR: 03/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 03/31/21
> Estoppel Received: 04/19/21
> Closing docs received: 04/23/21
> Closing docs returned: 04/23/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Still waiting on the seller. They are international so I have no idea when the will provide the documents.



That's a long time to be waiting for the seller to return closing docs- especially if you've already submitted funds.  I'm assuming the contractually declared Close Date has passed.    Is there a point you could just walk away (with your initial deposit)?  Doesn't seem fair/right that this process seems open ended- even if the other party has extenuating circumstances (COVID lockdowns, underwater loan, etc).  

I'm in the middle of a resale myself- with Magic Vacation- so I'm expecting a long process, but I don't know if I'd have the patience to wait 4+ months.


----------



## Sandisw

KTownRaider said:


> That's a long time to be waiting for the seller to return closing docs- especially if you've already submitted funds.  I'm assuming the contractually declared Close Date has passed.    Is there a point you could just walk away (with your initial deposit)?  Doesn't seem fair/right that this process seems open ended- even if the other party has extenuating circumstances (COVID lockdowns, underwater loan, etc).
> 
> I'm in the middle of a resale myself- with Magic Vacation- so I'm expecting a long process, but I don't know if I'd have the patience to wait 4+ months.



I am going on 2 weeks since I got closing documents as a buyer and the seller has not yet returned.  But, we are in no rush since we are selling as well and still waiting on closing documents for that sale. so have to pull funds temporarily from a different account until we get the proceeds from the sale.  I did not send my money yet and the title company will let me know when the seller returns them.  Then I will wire the funds.

If documents are not sent back by next week, I may inquire but more because I don't want to find out the seller is having second thoughts!


----------



## Samita

Home: AKV 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Titles
Offer made: 4/12/21
Offer accepted: 4/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 6/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/5/2021
Funds wired: 6/5/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/2/2021
Closing: 6/16/2021
Deed recorded: 6/18/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 6/29/2021
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Sandisw said:


> I am going on 2 weeks since I got closing documents as a buyer and the seller has not yet returned.  But, we are in no rush since we are selling as well and still waiting on closing documents for that sale. so have to pull funds temporarily from a different account until we get the proceeds from the sale.  I did not send my money yet and the title company will let me know when the seller returns them.  Then I will wire the funds.
> 
> If documents are not sent back by next week, I may inquire but more because I don't want to find out the seller is having second thoughts!


I am 0/4 on sellers returning on time.  This time it is because the seller needs the funds from another sale to fund the closing for my purchase which will run us smack into the temp closing for two weeks. delaying us a full 6 weeks.   Gotta love it.


----------



## BayGirl22

jwmob91 said:


> ....
> Deed recorded: *6/17/21*
> Contract on Membership: *6/28/21* *(new membership created under existing login credentials. Did not need Club ID/activation codes from email)*
> Points loaded: *Waiting. Called MS and they were not able to load same day*



This is good to know. My deed was recorded 6/15 which is 2 weeks today. I have not received an email and the contract is not in my account. Sounds like I can expect to see the contract show up regardless of getting an email?

Has anyone had success calling member services to see when a contract will be loaded (if the number/email is not received yet)? Will they know what deed I'm talking about if its not showing up under my member number?


----------



## Jmazzuca243

KTownRaider said:


> That's a long time to be waiting for the seller to return closing docs- especially if you've already submitted funds.  I'm assuming the contractually declared Close Date has passed.    Is there a point you could just walk away (with your initial deposit)?  Doesn't seem fair/right that this process seems open ended- even if the other party has extenuating circumstances (COVID lockdowns, underwater loan, etc).
> 
> I'm in the middle of a resale myself- with Magic Vacation- so I'm expecting a long process, but I don't know if I'd have the patience to wait 4+ months.



I just crossed the point of getting my deposit back.  The sellers have no idea when they will be able to go to notary since all notary's are closed in their country.  Im tempted to back out of the deal because of the VGF 2.0 announcement, but it depends on the direct price.


----------



## KTownRaider

Jmazzuca243 said:


> I just crossed the point of getting my deposit back. The sellers have no idea when they will be able to go to notary since all notary's are closed in their country. Im tempted to back out of the deal because of the VGF 2.0 announcement, but it depends on the direct price.


Thanks for the additional context.  I'm sorry it's taking so long with no currently foreseeable end.  I wish there were more regulated upfront disclosure so you could gauge the potential pitfalls better when you sign. 

Regarding VGF, I'm in the same boat with my current VGF resale- was in ROFR when VGF2 announcement was made in May.   Won't know if it was a good deal, OR if I'll end up getting more points until VGF2 pricing is announced...


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

Last update: 
Everything went a smooth and quick has it possibly could.. 

Home Resort: CCV
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/26/2021
Offer accepted: 4/26/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/24/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/9/2021
Closing docs received: 6/10/2021 (afternoon)
Closing docs returned: 6/11/2021
Wired funds: 6/11/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/11/2021 (date listed on deed) 
Closing: ??????
Deed recorded: 6/15/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 6/28/2021
Points in account: 6/30/2021
I called in, the CM asked when my closing date was, Then placed me on hold for 5-10min, and points were all loaded!


Total days: 65 days


----------



## hhisc16

Home Resort: HHI
Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6
Offer accepted: 5/6
Sent to ROFR: 5/7
Passed ROFR: 5/28
Closing docs received: 6/9
Closing docs returned: 6/9
Closing: 6/15
Deed recorded: 6/17
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/28
Points in account: 6/30

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 54 days

This 2nd resale contract was much faster than my 1st this year. 
Same title company but different broker. 
Unsure why it was faster though.


----------



## badeacon

hhisc16 said:


> Home Resort: HHI
> Broker: https://www.****************.com/dvc-resale-experts-listings/
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 5/6
> Offer accepted: 5/6
> Sent to ROFR: 5/7
> Passed ROFR: 5/28
> Closing docs received: 6/9
> Closing docs returned: 6/9
> Closing: 6/15
> Deed recorded: 6/17
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 6/28
> Points in account: 6/30
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 54 days
> 
> This 2nd resale contract was much faster than my 1st this year.
> Same title company but different broker.
> Unsure why it was faster though.


Congrats on getting your points in account


----------



## Samita

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Titles
Offer made: 4/12/21
Offer accepted: 4/12/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 6/2/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/5/2021
Funds wired: 6/5/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/2/2021
Closing: 6/16/2021
Deed recorded: 6/18/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 6/29/2021
Points in account: 6/30/2021

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 79 days


----------



## kilik64

Update!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/18/2021
Sent to ROFR:5/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/8/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/15/2021
Closing docs received: 6/15/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/15/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/23/2021
Funds wired: 6/24/2021
Closing: 6/30/2021
Deed recorded: 7/1/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

So close I can almost taste the many years of mickey bars and dole whips...!

Best guess on how long it will take to get at least the new member email with login info? Once I have that there is an email I can use to get the member ID and then start hounding them to get points loaded right?


----------



## antib

UPDATE:

Home: AUL
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/30/21
Offer accepted: 4/2/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/6/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/3/2021
Estoppel Received: 5/12/2021
Closing docs received: 05/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 05/28/2021
Money Wired: 05/28/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/2021
Closing: 06/23/2021
Deed recorded: 06/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

When will this waiting end LOL


----------



## kandlsutton

And we are 3 for 3 passing ROFR.

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/22
Passed ROFR: 7/01/21
Estoppel Received: 
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## bmscott

Home: BWV
Broker: www.**********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 5/6/21
Offer accepted: 5/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/6/21
Passed ROFR: 5/28/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received:  6/8/21
Closing docs returned:  6/9/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 6/21/21
Deed recorded: 6/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/1/21
Points in account:

Just waiting on points!


----------



## Sandisw

Thank you to all who have posted the broker links. A reminder that it is required for all of them! If you can’t get it to work, please leave blank.


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/28/21
Offer accepted: 04/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/21
Passed ROFR: 05/18/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 6/04/21
Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing: 6/02/21
Deed recorded: -
Contract Showing on Membership: -
Points in account:


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/28/21
Offer accepted: 04/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/21
Passed ROFR: 05/18/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 6/04/21
Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 7/02/21
Deed recorded: - 07/06/21
Contract Showing on Membership: -
Points in account:


----------



## antib

UPDATE:

Home: AUL
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/30/21
Offer accepted: 4/2/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/6/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/3/2021
Estoppel Received: 5/12/2021
Closing docs received: 05/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 05/28/2021
Money Wired: 05/28/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/2021
Closing: 06/23/2021
Deed recorded: 06/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member) : 07/06/2021
Points in account:

Club ID and activation code was received few hours after I received a response from DVD this morning, I emailed last night. If the chat feature is unavailable do people just call member services to get the points loaded?


----------



## Lee Matthews

Where does one find out that the deed has been recorded for a contract?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lee Matthews said:


> Where does one find out that the deed has been recorded for a contract?


https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jspUse this for FL timeshares

https://cr.ocgov.com/recorderworks/This one for Anaheim property (VGC)


----------



## macman123

Lee Matthews said:


> Where does one find out that the deed has been recorded for a contract?



https://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearchPOST.jsp


----------



## Lee Matthews

Recorded yesterday for mine. Nice


----------



## KTownRaider

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/10/21
Offer accepted: 5/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/12/21
Passed ROFR: 6/1/21
Estoppel Received: 6/14/21
Closing docs received: 6/29/2021
Closing docs with funds returned: 6/30/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/1/2021
Closing: 7/2/2021
Deed recorded: 7/7/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## antib

Last UPDATE!!!!

Home: AUL
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 3/30/21
Offer accepted: 4/2/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/6/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/3/2021
Estoppel Received: 5/12/2021
Closing docs received: 05/27/2021
Closing docs returned: 05/28/2021
Money Wired: 05/28/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/2021
Closing: 06/23/2021
Deed recorded: 06/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member) : 07/06/2021 (Emailed the wdw dvd email from here to get club id and activation code)
Points in account:  07/07/2021 (I found the 2 CM I've encountered via chat to be very dismissive and unwilling to help from yesterday and this morning. Called yesterday and CM was great but paperwork has not reached their department. Called this morning and after 24 minutes on hold she was able to load my points!)

Pixie dust to you all waiting. Exactly 99 days today!!! Whew!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

antib said:


> Last UPDATE!!!!
> 
> Home: AUL
> Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 3/30/21
> Offer accepted: 4/2/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 4/6/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/3/2021
> Estoppel Received: 5/12/2021
> Closing docs received: 05/27/2021
> Closing docs returned: 05/28/2021
> Money Wired: 05/28/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 06/11/2021
> Closing: 06/23/2021
> Deed recorded: 06/23/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member) : 07/06/2021 (Emailed the wdw dvd email from here to get club id and activation code)
> Points in account:  07/07/2021 (I found the 2 CM I've encountered via chat to be very dismissive and unwilling to help from yesterday and this morning. Called yesterday and CM was great but paperwork has not reached their department. Called this morning and after 24 minutes on hold she was able to load my points!)
> 
> Pixie dust to you all waiting. Exactly 99 days today!!! Whew!


99 days?! I’m never buying resale again.


----------



## antib

HIRyeDVC said:


> 99 days?! I’m never buying resale again.


Hahahaha totally what I was thinking while waiting!!


----------



## rkrose1

Final Update - Points on Account 

Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: TRCS
Offer made: 4/29/21
Offer accepted: 4/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/30/21
Passed ROFR: 5/19/21
Estoppel Received: 6/3/21
Closing docs received: 6/10/21
Closing docs returned: 6/10/21 (wired funds)
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/18/21
Closing: ????
Deed recorded: 6/21/21
DVC received info from Title: 6/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:7/6/2021 (after calling and emailing)
Points in account: 7/7/2021 (I called on 7/6 after the contract showed, but they didn't have what was needed yet. Called again on 7/7 around noon, and they were able to get the points loaded while I was on hold)

Days Total: 67






Thanks to everyone for posting your experiences.


----------



## ParkFreak

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 06/02/2021
Offer accepted: 06/02/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/04/2021
Passed ROFR: 06/29/2021
Estoppel received 07/08/2021
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account:

And included in the email…
 **PLEASE NOTE: _We have received notice from Disney DVC that they will undergo a technology update that will affect all technical operations for a 2 week period, starting 8 July 2021.  This may cause a delay as they will not receive, accept or send any requests during that time period._


----------



## ajiuo

ParkFreak said:


> And included in the email…
> **PLEASE NOTE: _We have received notice from Disney DVC that they will undergo a technology update that will affect all technical operations for a 2 week period, starting 8 July 2021.  This may cause a delay as they will not receive, accept or send any requests during that time period._



Does anyone know if this will also effect ROFR and estoppel? I was kind of hoping to hear back on my ROFR some time next week as it will be between the 3&4 week mark which seems pretty standard as late. I hope this doesn’t delay it.


----------



## Tiberella626

ParkFreak said:


> Home Resort: OKW
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 06/02/2021
> Offer accepted: 06/02/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 06/04/2021
> Passed ROFR: 06/29/2021
> Estoppel received 07/08/2021
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Seller’s closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
> Points in account:
> 
> And included in the email…
> **PLEASE NOTE: _We have received notice from Disney DVC that they will undergo a technology update that will affect all technical operations for a 2 week period, starting 8 July 2021.  This may cause a delay as they will not receive, accept or send any requests during that time period._


I was really hoping that the date was a typo. I spoke with our closer at Magic Vacation Title yesterday and she said they can't even send anything to Disney starting today. Part of me is hoping they are just trying to get everything out of the queue before the move. Then maybe all of us that are in the closing process now will get a speedy account creation post upgrade. I do realize that my glasses are very rose colored but one can hope right?!


----------



## JEDECEEE

Home: AKL
Broker: ********
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 06/14/21
Offer accepted: 06/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 06/14/21
Passed ROFR: 06/30/21
Estoppel Received: 07/07/21
Closing docs received: 07/07/21
Closing docs returned: 07/07/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 
Deed recorded: -
Contract Showing on Membership: -
Points in account: 

Anytime, I have to wire funds it makes me panic inside a little and I see several have recently been working with Mason and was curious if there have been any issues with the wiring process? I am leaning towards sending a cashiers check but was curious if any experience resale buyers have an opinion on this. 

I hope this ? is ok and if it isn't I deeply apologize and will delete it


----------



## Tiberella626

JEDECEEE said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: ********
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 06/14/21
> Offer accepted: 06/14/21
> Sent to ROFR: 06/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 06/30/21
> Estoppel Received: 07/07/21
> Closing docs received: 07/07/21
> Closing docs returned: 07/07/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing:
> Deed recorded: -
> Contract Showing on Membership: -
> Points in account:
> 
> Anytime, I have to wire funds it makes me panic inside a little and I see several have recently been working with Mason and was curious if there have been any issues with the wiring process? I am leaning towards sending a cashiers check but was curious if any experience resale buyers have an opinion on this.
> 
> I hope this ? is ok and if it isn't I deeply apologize and will delete it



We had to send in hard copy paperwork anyway so I sent a cashier's check. With the hult in processing I would think you have plenty of time to send in a cashier's check. Do what you are comfortable with.


----------



## TMichele

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 06/09/2021
Offer accepted: 06/09/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 07/06/2021
Estoppel received: 07/07/2021
Closing docs received: 07/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/08/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:



I definitely did not expect the Estoppel & closing documents so quickly! I have not received any word about DVC downtime or delay in processing. hmmmmmm.....


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

JEDECEEE said:


> Anytime, I have to wire funds it makes me panic inside a little and I see several have recently been working with Mason and was curious if there have been any issues with the wiring process? I am leaning towards sending a cashiers check but was curious if any experience resale buyers have an opinion on this.
> 
> I hope this ? is ok and if it isn't I deeply apologize and will delete it


I think we have wired money to Mason twice, most recently in November. We also just wired money last week to another title company. What I have done each time is call a known phone number for the title company (from their web site, etc.) and ask them to read me the wire details to make sure it matches what is in the wiring instructions they sent and what I typed into my bank's web site. Each time the funds have been received quickly.


----------



## Jerbear2019

Jerbear2019 said:


> Home: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.con
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/3/21
> Offer accepted: 5/3/21
> Sent to ROFR: 5/4/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/21/21
> Estoppel Received:6/04/21
> Closing docs received:6/11/21
> Closing docs returned:6/14/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:?
> Closing:6/22/21
> Deed recorded:6/23/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:7/7/21
> Points in account:



that run between closing and contract was brutal. Glad I don’t have to const check email everyday now. Just waiting on the points. Should I start calling now or what lol


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Jerbear2019 said:


> that run between closing and contract was brutal. Glad I don’t have to const check email everyday now. Just waiting on the points. Should I start calling now or what lol


I would give them at least a day for the paperwork to come through and hit MS on chat. Worked for me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BayGirl22

Update - contract is in my account, but no points yet 

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: April 2
Offer accepted: April 3
Sent to ROFR: April 5 
Passed ROFR: April 30 
Closing docs received: May 11 - with errors
Corrected deed and DocuSign received:  May 17 
Closing docs returned:  May 19 (received in HI)
Closing: June 15
Deed recorded: June 15
Contract Showing on Membership: July 8
Points in account:

After waiting 3 weeks from closing, hearing from member admin they had "no record of my deed", then having the title company contact them, contract finally showed up. 
Now the wait for the points, which I need to use before MS shuts down. 

After going through a direct sale and now this I'm getting really annoyed at Disney's handling of the resale process.


----------



## Jerbear2019

HIRyeDVC said:


> I would give them at least a day for the paperwork to come through and hit MS on chat. Worked for me a couple of weeks ago.


Awesome thanks for the info! I just called they said to send the email to administrator so I did that. I’ll try again tomorrow on chat.


----------



## scheddj

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: June10
Offer accepted: June 10
Sent to ROFR: June 14
Passed ROFR: June 30
Estoppel received: July 8
Closing docs received:  July 16
Closing docs returned:  July 16
Funds wired:  July 19
Sellers closing docs returned:  July 26
Closing:  July 27
Deed recorded:  July 28
Membership created & contract showing:
Points in account:


----------



## ajiuo

scheddj said:


> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: June10
> Offer accepted: June 10
> Sent to ROFR: June 14
> Passed ROFR: June 30
> Estoppel received: July 8
> Closing docs received:
> Closing docs returned:
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



WOW!! Just a little over two weeks for ROFR and barley over a week for estoppel… that’s quick. Hopefully everything else goes as quick. I’ll be happy if my ROFR goes through around the 3 week mark… so hopefully some time next week… if the DVC shutdowns don’t delay it another couple of weeks. Not sure how that stuff will effect ROFR.


----------



## Jerbear2019

Home: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.con
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/3/21
Offer accepted: 5/3/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/4/21
Passed ROFR: 5/21/21
Estoppel Received:6/04/21
Closing docs received:6/11/21
Closing docs returned:6/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:?
Closing:6/22/21
Deed recorded:6/24/21
Points in account:7/9/21

Total days: 66ish lol

i called today before lunch.Took around an hour and a half being on hold but cast member helped me out and got it done very nice and got us a one bedroom at beach club for our trip on September. Very happy!!


----------



## scheddj

ajiuo said:


> WOW!! Just a little over two weeks for ROFR and barley over a week for estoppel… that’s quick. Hopefully everything else goes as quick. I’ll be happy if my ROFR goes through around the 3 week mark… so hopefully some time next week… if the DVC shutdowns don’t delay it another couple of weeks. Not sure how that stuff will effect ROFR.


I know, right?!  I am exceptionally lucky and pleased.  Hopefully it won’t stall because of the shutdown. Good luck to you with ROFR!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

I just tried chat twice to get my points loaded. Both CMs told me that I haveto call MS to get my points. I was able to get my points loaded 2 weeks ago via chat for a different resale contract. So inconsistent.


----------



## ParkFreak

HIRyeDVC said:


> I just tried chat twice to get my points loaded. Both CMs told me that I haveto call MS to get my points. I was able to get my points loaded 2 weeks ago via chat for a different resale contract. So inconsistent.


I get it, but considering they don’t actually offer a “call or chat with us and get your points” service, I’d expect it to be inconsistent.


----------



## BeBopaSaurus

I have a question. We are awaiting our sellers to sign the closing documents. They’ve had two weeks. Our “closing date” is July 20. We signed and wired money June 28. If they don’t sign by July 20, does that mean the buyer can then back out and get their deposit back? Thanks!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

BeBopaSaurus said:


> I have a question. We are awaiting our sellers to sign the closing documents. They’ve had two weeks. Our “closing date” is July 20. We signed and wired money June 28. If they don’t sign by July 20, does that mean the buyer can then back out and get their deposit back? Thanks!


I had that issue. It wasn’t a big deal though. Our broker just wrote up an amendment for both the seller and us to sign that extended the close by date. Technically, the sellers have every right to back out at anytime before the actual closing and recording.


----------



## Lee Matthews

We had the same. We had to sign a contract to say we were fine for the closing to be delayed by a few days. Sellers had to do the same. Reason was that they had a trip booked which overlapped with closing.

Made us nervous though that while on their trip the sellers would back out, luckily they didn’t


----------



## Sandisw

BeBopaSaurus said:


> I have a question. We are awaiting our sellers to sign the closing documents. They’ve had two weeks. Our “closing date” is July 20. We signed and wired money June 28. If they don’t sign by July 20, does that mean the buyer can then back out and get their deposit back? Thanks!



Yes, as a buyer, you can back out and get your deposit if you fail to close on time.

I know there are seller delays…and I’m patient for a few weeks.  I am currently waiting on a seller too but this next week will be a full month.  We have already let our agent at Mason Title know we are out if we don’t close soon.

We did not wire the money for this exact reason. We may even lose our deposit and go direct instead.  My hope is that will help get it done!


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> Yes, as a buyer, you can back out and get your deposit if you fail to close on time.
> 
> I know there are seller delays…and I’m patient for a few weeks.  I am currently waiting on a seller too but this next week will be a full month.  We have already let our agent at Mason Title know we are out if we don’t close soon.
> 
> We did not wire the money for this exact reason. We may even lose our deposit and go direct instead.  My hope is that will help get it done!


Oh no, is this for the Riviera contract?


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 4/9/21
Offer accepted: 4/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/14/21
Passed ROFR: 5/7/21
Closing docs received: 5/26
Closing docs returned: 6/21/21
Closing: 6/22/21
Deed recorded: 6/24/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/9/21 
Points in account: 7/11/21

Days Total: 94 days

Looks like I haven’t had the best of luck in terms of total days but relieved nonetheless that it’s all over. I first emailed member admin on 7/6 to inquire about the account transfer. Contract showed up in my account 2 days later. I tried chatting with two separate CMs to get points loaded on 7/10 and failed. Called MS this morning. Waited 2 minutes and CM was able to load my points. This will probably be my last resale purchase. But I still love following all the different threads on this board. Thank you everyone for all your wisdom and insight. Wishing everyone many memories and pixie dust!


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> Oh no, is this for the Riviera contract?



It is.  The only good news is that if it falls through, I go direct and simply lose out on the savings I got buying resale.  But, I want the points for January and February trips, so I don't have time to wait out another resale situation.

Personally, I think when the title agent lets the seller know we will be walking in 14 days (before the official closing date), it will motivate him to sign and return.  Again, I didn't mind waiting a few weeks, but we are giving him basically 6 weeks....plenty of time.

Worst case, the extra incentives I get for buying RIV direct before 8/4 will help with the loss!  Fingers crossed she tells me Monday he sent in the papers!  I will not wire until she provides me with the copies!!!


----------



## JEDECEEE

All went well with my wire. I always get nervous wiring funds for a house so this was no different! Now we wait for the seller to return to them notarized and then filed with appropriate departments. I don't expect anything from DVC directly about my member number until August 1st or later. It stinks because we have 36 random points to use before Nov 30th but knew it would be a hard shot at using them and not a reason to buy the contract we did. But now the weeks we want in 2021 need to be available because we have 160 to use for sure and to decide how many to bank of the current UY points


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Sandisw said:


> It is.  The only good news is that if it falls through, I go direct and simply lose out on the savings I got buying resale.  But, I want the points for January and February trips, so I don't have time to wait out another resale situation.
> 
> Personally, I think when the title agent lets the seller know we will be walking in 14 days (before the official closing date), it will motivate him to sign and return.  Again, I didn't mind waiting a few weeks, but we are giving him basically 6 weeks....plenty of time.
> 
> Worst case, the extra incentives I get for buying RIV direct before 8/4 will help with the loss!  Fingers crossed she tells me Monday he sent in the papers!  I will not wire until she provides me with the copies!!!


I would hate for you to lose your deposit but if it doesn’t work out, it might be a sign for you to just add more direct points. Do you think the RR incentives will really go away on 8/4? Or do you think Disney will offer new incentives after 8/4? Good luck to you! Hope you close soon.


----------



## Sandisw

HIRyeDVC said:


> I would hate for you to lose your deposit but if it doesn’t work out, it might be a sign for you to just add more direct points. Do you think the RR incentives will really go away on 8/4? Or do you think Disney will offer new incentives after 8/4? Good luck to you! Hope you close soon.



I don't know but we would only be doing 125 points (same as the resale contract) so its not a lot anyway, but with the minimum raised, it might be worse at this level?  As I said, I have a feeling if the seller knows we will not follow through after giving him 6 weeks, there won't be an issue and we will for sure close on time!!!!  I did ask if this was a situation where he needed to bring money to the table and was told that was not the hold up.


----------



## BayGirl22

Finally got the points. I called on Saturday morning and was put on hold while they were added. ONLY 100 days. That was with us and the seller and the broker doing everything in a timely manner. It was the stuff with the title company and Disney that took so long.

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: April 2
Offer accepted: April 3
Sent to ROFR: April 5 
Passed ROFR: April 30 
Closing docs received: May 11 - with errors
Corrected deed and DocuSign received:  May 17 
Closing docs returned:  May 19 (received in HI)
Closing: June 15
Deed recorded: June 15
Contract Showing on Membership: July 8
Points in account: July 10th
Days Total: 100 days


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

I would not suggest this title company. Very poor communication and unclear responses to my inquiries. Took 4.5 months from offer made to points in account, but we finally made it!

Home: Aulani
Broker: DVC Magic Resales
Title: https://firstreliabletransfers.com
Offer made: 3/1
Offer accepted: 3/2
Sent to ROFR: 3/5
Passed ROFR: 3/30
Closing docs received: 4/30
Closing docs returned: 5/10
Seller returned closing docs: 5/24
Closing: ?
Deed recorded: 6/28?
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/10
Points in account: 7/12


----------



## kandlsutton

Update

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/22
Passed ROFR: 7/01/21
Estoppel Received: 7/07/21
Closing docs received: 7/08/21
Closing docs returned: 7/08/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/21 (funds wired)
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## SarahWI

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: https://www.trcsinc.com/
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/19/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 
Closing docs returned: 
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Sandisw

Sandisw said:


> It is.  The only good news is that if it falls through, I go direct and simply lose out on the savings I got buying resale.  But, I want the points for January and February trips, so I don't have time to wait out another resale situation.
> 
> Personally, I think when the title agent lets the seller know we will be walking in 14 days (before the official closing date), it will motivate him to sign and return.  Again, I didn't mind waiting a few weeks, but we are giving him basically 6 weeks....plenty of time.
> 
> Worst case, the extra incentives I get for buying RIV direct before 8/4 will help with the loss!  Fingers crossed she tells me Monday he sent in the papers!  I will not wire until she provides me with the copies!!!



Just an update.  It did the trick.  Papers were put into Fed Ex today!


----------



## jlmarr

jlmarr said:


> I've been waiting since May 6th.  I.e. the new contract has been on the DVC website since then.  Trying to be patient.  We won't really have need for the new contract points for a few months, so I'm happy to be a test case for what patience gets you.


Finally gave up and called Member Services after almost 10 weeks.   Got the points loaded in a 54 minute phone call, most of that hold time.  They were nice; I was nice; but dang.     Hopefully the new system they're loading this weekend will allow more things to be handled automatically.   E.g. if a contract is attached to your account why wouldn't the points _automatically_ be added?


----------



## macman123

jlmarr said:


> Finally gave up and called Member Services after almost 10 weeks.   Got the points loaded in a 54 minute phone call, most of that hold time.  They were nice; I was nice; but dang.     Hopefully the new system they're loading this weekend will allow more things to be handled automatically.   E.g. if a contract is attached to your account why wouldn't the points _automatically_ be added?



Because Member Admin adds the contract. Another department adds the points.......


----------



## kilik64

macman123 said:


> Because Member Admin adds the contract. Another department adds the points.......


Sound as efficient as the federal gubment dont it?


----------



## KTownRaider

Member admin may add the contract and another department may add the points, but why is a member having to coordinate that hand off (after 10 weeks in above posters case)?  Sounds like a broken process to me.   I just can't tell if it's broken on purpose (give resale more hurdles) or they're just unaware.  Maybe both?


----------



## Sandisw

KTownRaider said:


> Member admin may add the contract and another department may add the points, but why is a member having to coordinate that hand off (after 10 weeks in above posters case)?  Sounds like a broken process to me.   I just can't tell if it's broken on purpose (give resale more hurdles) or they're just unaware.  Maybe both?



10 weeks is a long time and not typical.  In this case, I think that it somehow got missed.  Too many others here got them loaded (without the call) in a much shorter time.


----------



## macman123

KTownRaider said:


> Member admin may add the contract and another department may add the points, but why is a member having to coordinate that hand off (after 10 weeks in above posters case)?  Sounds like a broken process to me.   I just can't tell if it's broken on purpose (give resale more hurdles) or they're just unaware.  Maybe both?



If you look historically on this thread points usually load within a few days. I have over 15 resale contracts and can confirm this is the case.

I think this time it was an exception.


----------



## KTownRaider

macman123 said:


> If you look historically on this thread points usually load within a few days. I have over 15 resale contracts and can confirm this is the case.
> 
> I think this time it was an exception.


That's reassuring.  I'm going through my first resale and in that period after close- waiting for the contract to show.  Seems like a lot of posters here have to write/call to get their accounts set-up/points loaded which entirely may be a fraction of all resale contract situations.  

Totally off topic- hope travel restrictions relax very soon so you can start enjoying your DVC investments...


----------



## Sandisw

KTownRaider said:


> That's reassuring.  I'm going through my first resale and in that period after close- waiting for the contract to show.  Seems like a lot of posters here have to write/call to get their accounts set-up/points loaded which entirely may be a fraction of all resale contract situations.
> 
> Totally off topic- hope travel restrictions relax very soon so you can start enjoying your DVC investments...



I think a lot of people here call to get them loaded so they don't have to wait.  To a certain extent, when they get a CM to do it, it does allow them to "cut" the line which can delay those that don't call.  Not passing judgement...I did it last year after a week of waiting for points to load.

Right now, it sounds like that all MA is doing is trying to get caught up on contracts they had by July 8th and that are not accepting any new ones until after the shut down, July 21st.  I am hoping that means that they will be caught up somewhat and that the process will be improved starting the end of July!


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> Right now, it sounds like that all MA is doing is trying to get caught up on contracts they had by July 8th and that are not accepting any new ones until after the shut down, July 21st.  I am hoping that means that they will be caught up somewhat and that the process will be improved starting the end of July!



My deed was recorded July 7th. So that should mean I am in before the shutdown?


----------



## Sandisw

macman123 said:


> My deed was recorded July 7th. So that should mean I am in before the shutdown?



It depends when Disney received them.  From what I have read, Disney stopped accepting things that day.  I am not sure when a title company sends things to them.  The day of closing, or not until the deed records.

I'd reach out to the title company and ask when the papers went!  But, I'd say you are pretty close and hopefully, it did get there in time!  My delay from the seller now will put me end of the month.  The only plus is I was able to secure my nights in January and February at RIV using my SSR points so when my resale points load, I just need to reallocate!!!


----------



## mrsclark

Update 1 of 2

Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This is one of two contracts my dad is purchasing - I am doing all the legwork for him.

We are now waiting for the closing docs - told we should have those on or before 7/23/21


----------



## mrsclark

Update 2 of 2

Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This is the second of two contracts my dad is purchasing - I am doing all the legwork for him.


----------



## macman123

Sandisw said:


> I'd reach out to the title company and ask when the papers went!  But, I'd say you are pretty close and hopefully, it did get there in time!  My delay from the seller now will put me end of the month.  The only plus is I was able to secure my nights in January and February at RIV using my SSR points so when my resale points load, I just need to reallocate!!!



Emailed - I will let you know what they say.......


----------



## ParkFreak

Update:

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 06/02/2021
Offer accepted: 06/02/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/04/2021
Passed ROFR: 06/29/2021
Estoppel received 07/08/2021
Closing docs received: 7/13/2021
Closing docs returned: 7/14/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account:


----------



## BillBrasky

Home: VGF
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/10/21
Offer accepted: 5/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/14/21
Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 6/24/21
Closing docs returned: 6/24/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 7/1/21
Deed recorded: 7/6/21
Membership created & contract showing: 7/13/21
Points in account: 

I'll likely see the points today or tomorrow. Either way, this was a quick one, just 64 days from offer to contract showing. Helped by only a 7 day wait for Disney to get it uploaded after the deed was recorded. I'm wondering if they rushed some of these through to have them done before the shutdown.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Home: AKV 
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 4/10/21
Offer accepted: 4/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 4/17/21
Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
Estoppel Received: ??
Closing docs received: 5/22/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/3/2021
Funds wired: 6/3/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/14/2021
Closing: 7/2/2021
Deed recorded: 7/6/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 7/13/2021
Points in account: 7/14/2021

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 95 days

Finally got there.

Have to say Member services have been amazing. I messed up last night setting up my Club ID's. 35 mins waiting to get through but the cast member Rosie was awesome and got it fixed for me.

Today, thought I would see my luck by asking on chat about the points. Awesome guy called Damien went away and 30 minutes later, came back and said the points were loaded. I'm thrilled.

I will say that looking at the points in my account, they are correct to how many the contract said, but I have no idea how they got to the number they did. Main thing is that 2020 points were banked so have until August 31st 2022 to use them


----------



## HIRyeDVC

Lee Matthews said:


> Home: AKV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 4/10/21
> Offer accepted: 4/10/21
> Sent to ROFR: 4/17/21
> Passed ROFR: 5/10/21
> Estoppel Received: ??
> Closing docs received: 5/22/2021
> Closing docs returned: 6/3/2021
> Funds wired: 6/3/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 6/14/2021
> Closing: 7/2/2021
> Deed recorded: 7/6/2021
> Membership created & contract showing: 7/13/2021
> Points in account: 7/14/2021
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 95 days
> 
> Finally got there.
> 
> Have to say Member services have been amazing. I messed up last night setting up my Club ID's. 35 mins waiting to get through but the cast member Rosie was awesome and got it fixed for me.
> 
> Today, thought I would see my luck by asking on chat about the points. Awesome guy called Damien went away and 30 minutes later, came back and said the points were loaded. I'm thrilled.
> 
> I will say that looking at the points in my account, they are correct to how many the contract said, but I have no idea how they got to the number they did. Main thing is that 2020 points were banked so have until August 31st 2022 to use them


Congrats! Damien helped me a few weeks back with points too.  He's the man with the magic!


----------



## Rush

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/20/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21 (payment will be sent when seller returns docs)
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## KTownRaider

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/10/21
Offer accepted: 5/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/12/21
Passed ROFR: 6/1/21
Estoppel Received: 6/14/21
Closing docs received: 6/29/2021
Closing docs with funds returned: 6/30/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/1/2021
Closing: 7/2/2021
Deed recorded: 7/7/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 7/13/2021
Points in account:

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


----------



## macman123

BillBrasky said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: dvcresalemarket
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/10/21
> Offer accepted: 5/10/21
> Sent to ROFR: 5/14/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/4/21
> Estoppel Received: ?
> Closing docs received: 6/24/21
> Closing docs returned: 6/24/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 7/1/21
> Deed recorded: 7/6/21
> Membership created & contract showing: 7/13/21
> Points in account:



Wow, its usually 2-3 weeks from being recorded. You had this in 7 days. Well done.

Mine was recorded on 6th July as well. So fingers crossed.


----------



## HIRyeDVC

KTownRaider said:


> Home: VGF
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 5/10/21
> Offer accepted: 5/11/21
> Sent to ROFR: 5/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 6/14/21
> Closing docs received: 6/29/2021
> Closing docs with funds returned: 6/30/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 7/1/2021
> Closing: 7/2/2021
> Deed recorded: 7/7/2021
> Membership created & contract showing: 7/13/2021
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:


so....close.....


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/28/21
Offer accepted: 04/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/21
Passed ROFR: 05/18/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 6/04/21
Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 7/02/21
Deed recorded: - 7/06/21
Contract Showing on Membership: - 07/14/21
Points in account


----------



## T-i-double-guh-er

Home: Aulani
Broker: www.*************.com
Title Company: www.TRCSInc.com
Offer made: 5/2/21
Offer accepted: 5/2/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/3/21
Passed ROFR: 5/21/21
Closing docs received: 6/22/21
Closing docs returned: 6/31/21
Seller returned closing docs: ???
Closing: 7/1/21
Deed recorded: 7/1/21
Contract showing on membership: 7/13/21
Points in account: 7/14/21

I got impatient and called this afternoon to get the points loaded, because we wanted to book a room for February at Aulani with these points before the 7-month window opened up.


----------



## macman123

Home: VGF
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 04/28/21
Offer accepted: 04/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 04/29/21
Passed ROFR: 05/18/21
Estoppel Received: ?
Closing docs received: 6/04/21
Closing docs returned: 6/29/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing: 7/02/21
Deed recorded: - 7/06/21
Contract Showing on Membership: - 07/14/21
Points in account - 07/15/21


----------



## mrsclark

Update!

BCV 1 of 2
Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

BCV 2 of 2

Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

We are cruising right along - this is actually going a little faster than I thought it would be at this point.

My dad is purchasing both of these contracts, I am just doing all the legwork for him.

We have decided that for both contracts, we are going to wait to wire funds until the title companies confirm that they have received the seller’s closing documents back.


----------



## KTownRaider

Home: VGF
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 5/10/21
Offer accepted: 5/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 5/12/21
Passed ROFR: 6/1/21
Estoppel Received: 6/14/21
Closing docs received: 6/29/2021
Closing docs with funds returned: 6/30/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/1/2021
Closing: 7/2/2021
Deed recorded: 7/7/2021
Membership created & contract showing: 7/13/2021
Points in account: 7/16/2021

Total Time from Offer to Points in Account: 67 Days

First resale is in the books!  Not a bad timeline at all, and grateful for that given some of the the tough stories that I sometimes see posted here.  Also glad to have the points loaded prior to the shut down.   Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## newarknut

Our deal for 230 BCV points took 67 days from offer acceptance to points into our account. Our offer was accepted May 5. The 2nd membership # showed up this past Sunday evening and the points loaded on Monday.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Sandisw said:


> 10 weeks is a long time and not typical.  In this case, I think that it somehow got missed.  Too many others here got them loaded (without the call) in a much shorter time.


Post to Comprtoller 6/23 - still waiting


----------



## SarahWI

Does anyone have experience with TRSC (timeshare resale closing services)? Good or not good? Fast or slow? We passed ROFR 8 days ago and not a peep from them.


----------



## Sandisw

SarahWI said:


> Does anyone have experience with TRSC (timeshare resale closing services)? Good or not good? Fast or slow? We passed ROFR 8 days ago and not a peep from them.



Yes.  Service was not much different than others I have worked with. About 10 days last year to get closing documents.


----------



## Gina Renae

jlmarr said:


> Finally gave up and called Member Services after almost 10 weeks.   Got the points loaded in a 54 minute phone call, most of that hold time.  They were nice; I was nice; but dang.     Hopefully the new system they're loading this weekend will allow more things to be handled automatically.   E.g. if a contract is attached to your account why wouldn't the points _automatically_ be added?


Sounds like you were very patient. It's now 3 weeks since the contract showed up in my account, but still no points. I double-checked the paperwork to make sure I didn't accidentally buy a completely stripped contract. I REALLY don't want to spend hours on a phone call to get the points loaded, but it looks like that may be the only way for some of us. Wow. So frustrating. I know the volume of resales has been unusually high, and things will even out over time. Reminding myself to just breathe.


----------



## Sandisw

Gina Renae said:


> Sounds like you were very patient. It's now 3 weeks since the contract showed up in my account, but still no points. I double-checked the paperwork to make sure I didn't accidentally buy a completely stripped contract. I REALLY don't want to spend hours on a phone call to get the points loaded, but it looks like that may be the only way for some of us. Wow. So frustrating. I know the volume of resales has been unusually high, and things will even out over time. Reminding myself to just breathe.



Sounds like you may have gone in right before hold.  But 3 weeks is a long time so I’d call.


----------



## Gina Renae

Sandisw said:


> Sounds like you may have gone in right before hold.  But 3 weeks is a long time so I’d call.


Yes, you're right, I need to call. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

BayGirl22 said:


> Update - contract is in my account, but no points yet
> 
> Home Resort: AUL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American Title
> Offer made: April 2
> Offer accepted: April 3
> Sent to ROFR: April 5
> Passed ROFR: April 30
> Closing docs received: May 11 - with errors
> Corrected deed and DocuSign received:  May 17
> Closing docs returned:  May 19 (received in HI)
> Closing: June 15
> Deed recorded: June 15
> Contract Showing on Membership: July 8
> Points in account:
> 
> After waiting 3 weeks from closing, hearing from member admin they had "no record of my deed", then having the title company contact them, contract finally showed up.
> Now the wait for the points, which I need to use before MS shuts down.
> 
> After going through a direct sale and now this I'm getting really annoyed at Disney's handling of the resale process.


Hi- Can I ask which title agent you had with First American? We have two west coast contracts with them right now and I'm concerned, it's taking quite a while to get our closing docs.


----------



## ParkFreak

Update:

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 06/02/2021
Offer accepted: 06/02/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/04/2021
Passed ROFR: 06/29/2021
Estoppel received 07/08/2021
Closing docs received: 7/13/2021
Closing docs returned: 7/14/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 7/21/2021
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account:

Hoping this add on shows up quick enough to change a one night cash reservation to points for September 2nd! Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## natty650

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hi- Can I ask which title agent you had with First American? We have two west coast contracts with them right now and I'm concerned, it's taking quite a while to get our closing docs.


Ugh, this whole timeline issue for some folks makes me worried. We passed ROFR for an Aulani contract on 7/11, and the banking deadline is 9/30. I don't mind waiting - I just don't want to lose the points.

How long has the process been for you so far?


----------



## Rush

natty650 said:


> Ugh, this whole timeline issue for some folks makes me worried. We passed ROFR for an Aulani contract on 7/11, and the banking deadline is 9/30. I don't mind waiting - I just don't want to lose the points.
> 
> How long has the process been for you so far?


You should have no problem getting closed by that date, but if you were not to for some reason, you could always make arrangements with the seller to bank the points.


----------



## natty650

Rush said:


> You should have no problem getting closed by that date, but if you were not to for some reason, you could always make arrangements with the seller to bank the points.


Good to know - thank you!


----------



## mrsclark

Update!

BCV 1 of 2
Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21 (We did not wire funds until we received confirmation that the sellers had completed and returned their paperwork to Magic Vacation Title)
Funds Wired: 7/20/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

BCV 2 of 2

Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

natty650 said:


> Ugh, this whole timeline issue for some folks makes me worried. We passed ROFR for an Aulani contract on 7/11, and the banking deadline is 9/30. I don't mind waiting - I just don't want to lose the points.
> 
> How long has the process been for you so far?


The whole thing took over 4 months. Offer made 3/1, points in account 7/12. The title company we were told to use was First Reliable Transfers, and to be honest the communication was seriously lacking. It took a month to receive closing docs, and over a month to record the deed. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that your transaction moves faster!


----------



## BayGirl22

HappyThoughtsTees said:


> Hi- Can I ask which title agent you had with First American? We have two west coast contracts with them right now and I'm concerned, it's taking quite a while to get our closing docs.



First name was Stacey.
Apparently the mistakes on the deed were not the fault of the title company, but there were several mistakes in emails to us that were. 
She was responsive when I asked questions, I just feel like the extra back and forth added time to the process for us.

Our agent had the seller bank our points before we started the process. I was all "oh, hopefully we'll close by end of May..." and we didn't. Easy for the seller to do that at any point.


----------



## kandlsutton

Update

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/22
Passed ROFR: 7/01/21
Estoppel Received: 7/07/21
Closing docs received: 7/08/21
Closing docs returned: 7/08/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/21 (funds wired)
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 7/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Michiel

Mine is taking longer than most others I've seen here, but getting there!

Home: SSR
Broker:
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Seller
Offer made: 05/09/21
Offer accepted: 05/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 05/12/21
Passed ROFR: 06/01/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 06/15/21
Closing docs returned: 06/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 07/19/21
Closing: 07/21/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account


----------



## mrsclark

Update!
 
BCV 1 of 2
Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21 (We did not wire funds until we received confirmation that the sellers had completed and returned their paperwork to Magic Vacation Title)
Funds Wired: 7/20/21
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
 
BCV 2 of 2
 
Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## nicstress

SarahWI said:


> Does anyone have experience with TRSC (timeshare resale closing services)? Good or not good? Fast or slow? We passed ROFR 8 days ago and not a peep from them.


I had a great experience with them. You passed ROFR right before Disney stopped doing some of their administrative stuff. They are back up and running now but that could have caused the delay. I was told the second time around from my current broker you could wait 2-3 weeks for estoppel. I never have but it's possible.


----------



## disneyfan123

Just because there's 2 threads going, I'll post this here as well!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: ****************.com
Title Company: Mason and Title
Offer made: June 16
Offer accepted: June 16
Sent to ROFR: June 17
Passed ROFR: July 12
Estoppel received: July 12
Closing docs received: July 13
Closing docs returned: July 13
Closing: July 23
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## TMichele

So, I finally closed yesterday…..

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 06/09/2021
Offer accepted: 06/09/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 07/06/2021
Estoppel received: 07/07/2021
Closing docs received: 07/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/08/2021 (funds wired)
Seller’s closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 7/26/2021
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## Rush

Update #1

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/20/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21 (payment sent via FedEx 7/20/21, delivered to title co. 7/22/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/19/21
Closing: 7/27/21
Deed recorded: 7/27/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## kilik64

Has anyone had any luck getting MS through either phone or chat or load points lately? Ive called multiple times and just did the chat and keep getting told they will load when they load basically. The 7 month window hits on 8/6 so getting antsy and annoyed that they havent loaded yet and they dont seem to care to get them loaded. I know people have posted in the past about calling and they get points loaded pretty easy, so wonder if this is a new thing?

Contract closed 6/30 so well before the down time. Got our id and accounts set up on 7/13. Just in case both those matter.


----------



## Sandisw

kilik64 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting MS through either phone or chat or load points lately? Ive called multiple times and just did the chat and keep getting told they will load when they load basically. The 7 month window hits on 8/6 so getting antsy and annoyed that they havent loaded yet and they dont seem to care to get them loaded. I know people have posted in the past about calling and they get points loaded pretty easy, so wonder if this is a new thing?
> 
> Contract closed 6/30 so well before the down time. Got our id and accounts set up on 7/13. Just in case both those matter.



Maybe they have decided to not allow people to do this anymore as in essence, it gets them ahead of others waiting who don’t call.

I would give them until 8/1.  If your account wa created 7/13, even with shut down, that would still mean you’ve waited well beyond the typical average of 10 days


----------



## mrsclark

Update!
 
BCV 1 of 2
Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21 (We held funds until we received confirmation the sellers had signed and returned their paperwork)
Funds Wired: 7/20/21
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 07/27/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
 
BCV 2 of 2
 
Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Our first contract is zooming right along, but I am getting a little frustrated with the second contract - we are almost at two weeks since we received closing docs and the seller still hasn't returned hers - I know it is common for sellers to take a long time to return especially with having to get them notarized on their end, but still tough to add more waiting to this long process.


----------



## Emmsgug

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 4/15/2021
Offer accepted: 4/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/10/2021
Closing docs received: 6/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/14/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/9/2021(last of the three sellers to return)
Closing: 7/29/2021
Deed recorded: 7/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

This is the definition of hurry up and wait….what a friggin ordeal.

Not impressed with First American…like at all…burning dumpster fire of a closing agent.


----------



## mrsclark

mrsclark said:


> Update!
> 
> BCV 1 of 2
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/6/21
> Offer accepted: 6/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
> Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
> Closing docs received: 7/14/21
> Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21 (We held funds until we received confirmation the sellers had signed and returned their paperwork)
> Funds Wired: 7/20/21
> Closing: 7/22/21
> Deed recorded: 07/27/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> BCV 2 of 2
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 6/18/21
> Offer accepted: 6/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
> Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
> Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
> Closing docs received: 7/15/21
> Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
> Sellers closing docs returned:
> Closing:
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Our first contract is zooming right along, but I am getting a little frustrated with the second contract - we are almost at two weeks since we received closing docs and the seller still hasn't returned hers - I know it is common for sellers to take a long time to return especially with having to get them notarized on their end, but still tough to add more waiting to this long process.



on BCV #2, I contacted the broker and closing company today to see if they knew when the seller would be returning her closing documents.  They said they have been shipped and are scheduled for delivery to the title company tomorrow.  If they confirm receipt tomorrow morning, then we will wire the funds and get this thing closed!


----------



## mrsclark

Emmsgug said:


> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 4/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/21/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 4/21/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
> Estoppel Received: 6/10/2021
> Closing docs received: 6/11/2021
> Closing docs returned: 6/14/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 7/9/2021(last of the three sellers to return)
> Closing: 7/29/2021
> Deed recorded: 7/29/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> This is the definition of hurry up and wait….what a friggin ordeal.
> 
> Not impressed with First American…like at all…burning dumpster fire of a closing agent.



Ouch - that is terrible - I feel for you...


----------



## Emmsgug

mrsclark said:


> Ouch - that is terrible - I feel for you...


I should have known when it took them over a week to ratify….and I was sooooo hopeful when we zoomed through ROFR.
But I was also convinced that they were going to Cancel the contract and relist it as I got it for an exceedingly low per point price….and prices just exploded while we were in ROFR.
So while I grouse, I’m thankful for the money saved. This was also my first contract, so I didn’t know what to expect…..but 15+ weeks was well above the expectation.


----------



## SarahWI

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: https://www.trcsinc.com/
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/19/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: uncertain
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## badeacon

Emmsgug said:


> Home: CCV
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 4/15/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/21/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 4/21/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
> Estoppel Received: 6/10/2021
> Closing docs received: 6/11/2021
> Closing docs returned: 6/14/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 7/9/2021(last of the three sellers to return)
> Closing: 7/29/2021
> Deed recorded: 7/29/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> This is the definition of hurry up and wait….what a friggin ordeal.
> 
> Not impressed with First American…like at all…burning dumpster fire of a closing agent.


My sympathies with this slow process.


----------



## Michiel

Update


Home: SSR
Broker:
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Seller
Offer made: 05/09/21
Offer accepted: 05/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 05/12/21
Passed ROFR: 06/01/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 06/15/21
Closing docs returned: 06/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 07/19/21
Closing: 07/21/21
Deed recorded: 07/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Finally all closed!  Last one went to Disney on Friday 7/30 now I endure their endless wait.


----------



## TMichele

TMichele said:


> So, I finally closed yesterday…..
> 
> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 06/09/2021
> Offer accepted: 06/09/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 06/15/2021
> Passed ROFR: 07/06/2021
> Estoppel received: 07/07/2021
> Closing docs received: 07/08/2021
> Closing docs returned: 07/08/2021 (funds wired)
> Seller’s closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 7/26/2021 ???
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Updated....So I am....unclosed? I noticed when the deed recorded that it said the Villas at Grand Floridian in the main legal portion near the top....though it did reference Bay Lake later. The deed has to be revised, signed and notarized by the seller, and recorded. They are on vacation for the next week....


----------



## mrsclark

Update!
 
BCV 1 of 2
Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21
Funds Wired: 7/20/21
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 07/27/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
 
BCV 2 of 2
 
Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Funds Wired: 7/30/21
Closing: 8/3/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

I am hoping we get the log-in email soon for our first BCV soon (this is our first contract), but with that July IT shut down I am not sure how backlogged they are right now.


----------



## kilik64

Update!

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/18/2021
Sent to ROFR:5/18/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/8/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/15/2021
Closing docs received: 6/15/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/15/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/23/2021
Funds wired: 6/24/2021
Closing: 6/30/2021
Deed recorded: 7/1/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 7/13/21
Points in account: 8/3/2021

79 days total. Took a few tries to get them to load the points. DW chatted with them yesterday about loading again and the chat rep indicated if we were needing to make a res that they would do it. She called today and they loaded the points and she booked the 2nd half of our trip. Booking the first half 8/6 as we are attempting a split stay, hence why we were anxious to get the points loaded so they would be ready to go that morning!


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/20/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/20/2021
Funds wired: 7/27/2021
Closing: 8/3/2021
Deed recorded: 8/3/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## nuts

For those who are interested in timing...I closed on my VGF on 7/6, my contract was added on 7/30, and all points were added on 8/2.


----------



## Sandisw

nuts said:


> For those who are interested in timing...I closed on my VGF on 7/6, my contract was added on 7/30, and all points were added on 8/2.



I have a way to go then. We closed on 7/26. Was hoping this week it would be loaded.


----------



## nuts

Sandisw said:


> I have a way to go then. We closed on 7/26. Was hoping this week it would be loaded.


Keep in mind I closed just as they were shutting down their systems....assuming they are caught up, you might be very soon.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Anyone know where I go to search for my recorded deed if I bought at Vero Beach?


----------



## JEDECEEE

I called yesterday and they told me it is taking 10 business days to load new members #s. Obviously that could be standard but the rep was fairly confident that I would have a member number by end of next week. Well see but she said they are moving pretty quickly on their end post shut down


----------



## LadybugsMum

JEDECEEE said:


> I called yesterday and they told me it is taking 10 business days to load new members #s. Obviously that could be standard but the rep was fairly confident that I would have a member number by end of next week. Well see but she said they are moving pretty quickly on their end post shut down


Did they say how long after that the points would be transferred?


----------



## Jules123

JEDECEEE said:


> I called yesterday and they told me it is taking 10 business days to load new members #s. Obviously that could be standard but the rep was fairly confident that I would have a member number by end of next week. Well see but she said they are moving pretty quickly on their end post shut down


I closed 7/23 so 10 business days should be this Friday! I sure hope so!!!


----------



## JEDECEEE

LadybugsMum said:


> Did they say how long after that the points would be transferred?


I asked and she said once your activation code and member # is recieved give it 48 hours. If you don't have your points by then you can call us and we can assist you. Now we all know every cast member says something different but I called twice and got the same info once from a male cast member and once from a female cast member. I'm sending all of us pixie dust for this to come together. I need a happy!!


----------



## LadybugsMum

JEDECEEE said:


> I asked and she said once your activation code and member # is recieved give it 48 hours. If you don't have your points by then you can call us and we can assist you. Now we all know every cast member says something different but I called twice and got the same info once from a male cast member and once from a female cast member. I'm sending all of us pixie dust for this to come together. I need a happy!!


Good. My 2 weeks will be next Friday and it'd be great to have my points by the following Monday.


----------



## ParkFreak

JEDECEEE said:


> I called yesterday and they told me it is taking 10 business days to load new members #s. Obviously that could be standard but the rep was fairly confident that I would have a member number by end of next week. Well see but she said they are moving pretty quickly on their end post shut down


Thanks for the info! Do you (or anyone else) know if that’s from closing or from Deed recording? I closed the 21st but it wasn’t recorded til the 23rd.


----------



## LadybugsMum

ParkFreak said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you (or anyone else) know if that’s from closing or from Deed recording? I closed the 21st but it wasn’t recorded til the 23rd.


Should be from deed recording since that is what really matters.


----------



## Sandisw

JEDECEEE said:


> I called yesterday and they told me it is taking 10 business days to load new members #s. Obviously that could be standard but the rep was fairly confident that I would have a member number by end of next week. Well see but she said they are moving pretty quickly on their end post shut down



Well, I am at 10 days right now and nothing yet today for the people who bought my contract as it is still there.

I closed on the 26th for the one I bought so that brings me to waiting 3 more days.


----------



## Michiel

JEDECEEE said:


> I called yesterday and they told me it is taking 10 business days to load new members #s. Obviously that could be standard but the rep was fairly confident that I would have a member number by end of next week. Well see but she said they are moving pretty quickly on their end post shut down



Thanks hopeful news, my deed was recorded 13 days ago, so 10 business days is tomorrow... Hoping for something to happen!


----------



## Michiel

11 Business days here, and still nothing...


----------



## JEDECEEE

Someone above got theirs loaded in 8 days. I really think it's random and makes me wonder if it depends who grabs what stack of recorded deeds


----------



## Michiel

JEDECEEE said:


> Someone above got theirs loaded in 8 days. I really think it's random and makes me wonder if it depends who grabs what stack of recorded deeds



It does seem like that indeed.


----------



## matthewredrich

_Home:_ AUL
_Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
_Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
_Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
_Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
_Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
_Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
_Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
_Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
_Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
_Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
_Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
_Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
_Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
_Contract Showing on Membership: 
Points in account:_ 
_Total days:_ 144 and counting


----------



## ddubaynavarro

ddubaynavarro said:


> Home: BLT
> Broker: www.dvcresalecompany.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 3/31/2021
> Offer accepted: 4/1/2021
> Sent to ROFR: 4/5/2021
> Passed ROFR: 5/4/2021
> Estoppel Received: 5/20/2021
> Closing docs received: 5/24/2021
> Closing docs returned: 6/1/2021
> Funds wired: 6/1/2021
> Sellers closing docs returned: 6/7/2021
> Closing: 6/24/2021
> Deed recorded: 7/2/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Total Time from Offer to Points in Account:




STILL DO NOT HAVE MY POINTS IN MY ACCOUNT.......I am SOOOO frustrated!


----------



## Michiel

Michiel said:


> Update
> 
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker:
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Seller
> Offer made: 05/09/21
> Offer accepted: 05/11/21
> Sent to ROFR: 05/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 06/01/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received: 06/15/21
> Closing docs returned: 06/16/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 07/19/21
> Closing: 07/21/21
> Deed recorded: 07/22/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



18 Days since closing and still nothing from Disney...


----------



## ParkFreak

Michiel said:


> 18 Days since closing and still nothing from Disney...


Same timeline here. I’m glad I pulled the trigger and bought some one time use points for my last night in September.


----------



## FSUSammy

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Sandisw

Michiel said:


> 18 Days since closing and still nothing from Disney...



Was told that its at least 2 to 3 weeks now from the date they get the paperwork.  Looking more like the 3 week timeline than 2.


----------



## FSUSammy

Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing: 8/10/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Sandisw said:


> Was told that its at least 2 to 3 weeks now from the date they get the paperwork.  Looking more like the 3 week timeline than 2.


One certainly hopes their business processes aren't used for the model of efficiency (or transparency)


----------



## JEDECEEE

I checked in via message option yesterday after getting super frustrated with no member number and they said they are further behind than usual. I'm like come on DVC we are all anxious and some of us are just wishing they would acknowledge the deed received and that it's in processing instead of nothing once it closes imo


----------



## TMichele

Sandisw said:


> Was told that its at least 2 to 3 weeks now from the date they get the paperwork.  Looking more like the 3 week timeline than 2.



Oh nooooo...... I was already cutting it close when I "closed" on 7/26 (I have a vacation I'm paying cash for mid-September and was hoping to get a couple nights ANYWHERE DVC and save a little $$)....but I wasn't holding my breath given the timeline to get a member number and points.

After this whole botched closing/error on deed situation I feel like I will be lucky to see points by Jan 2022 Still no revised/signed/notarized closing docs returned by the sellers yet.....

To be fair though.... I read plenty on the forums before I made this decision and knew it would take a while!!!


----------



## Emmsgug

JEDECEEE said:


> I checked in via message option yesterday after getting super frustrated with no member number and they said they are further behind than usual. I'm like come on DVC we are all anxious and some of us are just wishing they would acknowledge the deed received and that it's in processing instead of nothing once it closes imo


When you say the message option, which one are you using?

When I tried the DVC website yesterday, they said they only answer direct sales questions.

Is this something you only get access to if you are an existing member?


----------



## Rush

When we bought resale, after buying direct, a couple of years ago, the restrictions certainly we’re in place, but this second class treatment from Disney toward resale owners didn’t seem to exist, at least to this degree. Whether it’s taking a month or more to get access to a real estate interest you own, or the borrowing glitch on resale contracts that they seem to not care one bit about fixing, I’m honestly shocked there hasn’t been a movement here to file a class action law suit.


----------



## JEDECEEE

No, this is my first contract. I messaged playing dumb and asked if I could be provided with the email to inquire if my paperwork was received and wanted to know if 2 weeks was the turn around or longer. The cast member said that they are running behind and it could take twice as long due to the 100's of contracts they get daily


----------



## LilyJC

Home Resort: Bay Lake
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/21
Passed ROFR: 7/28/21
Closing docs received: 8/2/21
Closing docs returned: 8/2/21
Sellers docs returned: 8/6/21
Funds wired: 8/6/21
Closing: 8/9/21
Deed recorded: 8/10/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## VdoesDisney

I am still waiting on my membership to show up on my Dashboard, closed on 7/12, deed was recorded on 7/14… My first contract was processed in 2 weeks to the day, this is incredibly frustrating.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

VdoesDisney said:


> I am still waiting on my membership to show up on my Dashboard, closed on 7/12, deed was recorded on 7/14… My first contract was processed in 2 weeks to the day, this is incredibly frustrating.


Woah! I closed on 7/22 and was hoping that maybe I was almost done. But if you're more than a week a head of me then its going to be a long time. It's frustrating with points that expire on March 31st 2022 and by the time it loads there's not going to be much available for me to use. I'm just expecting to get boned.


----------



## VdoesDisney

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> Woah! I closed on 7/22 and was hoping that maybe I was almost done. But if you're more than a week a head of me then its going to be a long time. It's frustrating with points that expire on March 31st 2022 and by the time it loads there's not going to be much available for me to use. I'm just expecting to get boned.


You never know, sometimes it comes down to the CM that was assigned your paperwork, let’s hope they speed things up this week


----------



## FSUSammy

Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing: 8/10/21
Deed recorded: 8/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## FSUSammy

I posted this in the other Closing thread but I'll post it here too. I reached out to Member Administration yesterday via email because I have an AKV contract that I wanted to get my husband's name added on the deed for so that he can have his own member ID. The deed was sent to them on 7/21. It's been over 3 weeks at this point and they replied this morning saying it can take between 5-6 weeks. We just closed on our BLT contract and now he's fuming that it can take 5-6 weeks on just that which means a month and a half of not being able to use it at all. Granted I went into this knowing it can take 3-4 weeks after closing to load points.

So they have the dues already paid for points that we can't use.

What's to say they decided that it would now take 6 months to transfer???? Is there anything in the condo docs that discusses how long they have to do this. It's interesting that when you buy direct you can use your points right away so they have the capability of loading points fast, they just take forever when it comes to resale.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

FSUSammy said:


> I posted this in the other Closing thread but I'll post it here too. I reached out to Member Administration yesterday via email because I have an AKV contract that I wanted to get my husband's name added on the deed for so that he can have his own member ID. The deed was sent to them on 7/21. It's been over 3 weeks at this point and they replied this morning saying it can take between 5-6 weeks. We just closed on our BLT contract and now he's fuming that it can take 5-6 weeks on just that which means a month and a half of not being able to use it at all. Granted I went into this knowing it can take 3-4 weeks after closing to load points.
> 
> So they have the dues already paid for for points that we can't use.
> 
> What's to say they decided that it would now take 6 months to transfer???? Is there anything in the condo docs that discusses how long they have to do this. It's interesting that when you buy direct you can use your points right away so they have the capability of loading points fast, they just take forever when it comes to resale.


I wonder what Pete Werner thinks of this...Hey Mods, can you get this to him


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

FSUSammy said:


> I posted this in the other Closing thread but I'll post it here too. I reached out to Member Administration yesterday via email because I have an AKV contract that I wanted to get my husband's name added on the deed for so that he can have his own member ID. The deed was sent to them on 7/21. It's been over 3 weeks at this point and they replied this morning saying it can take between 5-6 weeks. We just closed on our BLT contract and now he's fuming that it can take 5-6 weeks on just that which means a month and a half of not being able to use it at all. Granted I went into this knowing it can take 3-4 weeks after closing to load points.
> 
> So they have the dues already paid for points that we can't use.
> 
> What's to say they decided that it would now take 6 months to transfer???? Is there anything in the condo docs that discusses how long they have to do this. It's interesting that when you buy direct you can use your points right away so they have the capability of loading points fast, they just take forever when it comes to resale.


My thoughts exactly. With their shift to make resale owners second class citizens, what's to stop them from taking months to load? I bought a loaded contract so I can use the points and with availability being scarce already I'm afraid I'm going to get hosed on getting a studio for more than a night or two before the points expire. I emailed MA last night, still waiting to hear back and doubt I will. I'm starting to regret buying this contract already. Thanks Disney!


----------



## FSUSammy

M:SpilotISTC12 said:


> My thoughts exactly. With their shift to make resale owners second class citizens, what's to stop them from taking months to load? I bought a loaded contract so I can use the points and with availability being scarce already I'm afraid I'm going to get hosed on getting a studio for more than a night or two before the points expire. I emailed MA last night, still waiting to hear back and doubt I will. I'm starting to regret buying this contract already. Thanks Disney!


You'll probably get a response from them either today or tomorrow morning. It took less than 24 hours to get a response from MA. They'll probably give you the same canned response I got.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

I want my dues back. What's the point of paying dues if I'm not allowed to use my contract? What is stopping them from loading one contract a day? Nothing. They have our dues. They are trying to control how many people are there and what better way to do that by loading incoming members one at a time. Genius on their part. Have their money and crowd control cake and eat it too. If my contracts loads by 2022 I'll be shocked.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’m not sure if they are purposely going slow. I imagine it’s more of a lack of staffing?


----------



## FSUSammy

Lee Matthews said:


> I’m not sure if they are purposely going slow. I imagine it’s more of a lack of staffing?



The point my hubby was making is that clearly they can load direct contracts fast into the system. Sure it's easier to move points that they have on hand than to transfer from one contract to another but if there is no set timeline on when they MUST do this by what's to say they can't just take 6 months to get this done.


----------



## ParkFreak

Maybe it’s just me, but waiting a few extra weeks to save $12,000.00 isn’t that awful.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ParkFreak said:


> Maybe it’s just me, but waiting a few extra weeks to save $12,000.00 isn’t that awful.


That extra time plus the extra ROFR wait time can cause a person to lose a UY's worth of points for which the buyer paid dues and cause them to lose booking availability for the next year for a special planned trip.  It's not right.  There's no transparency into the process.

The time for each process should be stated and adhered to.  If they want to discourage resale, they should find a way with their corporate lawyers to just do it but be open and upfront about it.  Not "cause the buyers to die via a thousand little cuts".


----------



## VdoesDisney

ILoveMyDVC said:


> That extra time plus the extra ROFR wait time can cause a person to lose a UY's worth of points for which the buyer paid dues and cause them to lose booking availability for the next year for a special planned trip.  It's not right.  There's no transparency into the process.


I am somewhere in the middle here, yes, we all went into resale knowing that the process would be at least 2.5 months and likely up to 4, and I personally have avoided buying contracts where I could lose the points if not loaded precisely at 2-3 months, that said, the frustrating part is, as always, the lack of communication from DVC, and the apparent lack of effort put into processing these contracts somewhat efficiently, we are still owners and we will pay dues for the remainder of these contract’s lives presumably, so there should be some amount of reasonable effort applied to working with resale customers.


----------



## Lee Matthews

FSUSammy said:


> The point my hubby was making is that clearly they can load direct contracts fast into the system. Sure it's easier to move points that they have on hand than to transfer from one contract to another but if there is no set timeline on when they MUST do this by what's to say they can't just take 6 months to get this done.



Ah ok, yeah I see what you mean there. I personally don’t think it’s anything malicious to resale buyers but yeah when they can sort new contracts within a couple of hours, you have to wonder


----------



## Sandisw

FSUSammy said:


> I posted this in the other Closing thread but I'll post it here too. I reached out to Member Administration yesterday via email because I have an AKV contract that I wanted to get my husband's name added on the deed for so that he can have his own member ID. The deed was sent to them on 7/21. It's been over 3 weeks at this point and they replied this morning saying it can take between 5-6 weeks. We just closed on our BLT contract and now he's fuming that it can take 5-6 weeks on just that which means a month and a half of not being able to use it at all. Granted I went into this knowing it can take 3-4 weeks after closing to load points.
> 
> So they have the dues already paid for points that we can't use.
> 
> What's to say they decided that it would now take 6 months to transfer???? Is there anything in the condo docs that discusses how long they have to do this. It's interesting that when you buy direct you can use your points right away so they have the capability of loading points fast, they just take forever when it comes to resale.



From what I was told, MA is funded by DVD for the most part,  The people who work on adding new memberships or add on points for direct are not the same ones who work on transferring ownership from one person to the other.  Not sure how accurate but this is what I got when I inquired a few years back. 

So, of course, DVD can dedicate CMs to work on those memberships and get things dome faster because it’s all coming from the developer.

There are other CMS who work on resale and given the amount of contracts received daily, is what impacts the delay.

There is nothing in the POS that would control the timeline.  But I bet there is something under FL law regarding the transfer that would prevent them from taking 6 months.

I would have to check back on my documents, but I thought the initial contract we signed to buy RIV resale does indicate the timeline for transfer which mentions weeks,

Unfortunately, I think we are at their mercy.


----------



## Rush

Lee Matthews said:


> Ah ok, yeah I see what you mean there. I personally don’t think it’s anything malicious to resale buyers but yeah when they can sort new contracts within a couple of hours, you have to wonder


Excessive delays getting contracts transferred is getting borderline unacceptable. How about the borrowing glitch on resale contracts? I’m not suggesting they are doing it on purpose to punish us, but they certainly aren’t doing anything proactive to fix it. Imagine buying a vacation home and at closing they tell you, listen, it may take a few weeks/months before you can use it, the previous owner is short staffed so they’ll need extra time getting moved out. I know that’s not a direct comparison, but’s it’s awfully close. We know just based on the logistics of booking a reservation we would never be able to just start using a newly acquired contract for an immediate stay, but delays like we are seeing now are preventing people from being able to use it months from now, and in some cases a full UY worth of points. It’s hard not to have it feel intentional and vindictive. 


Sandisw said:


> Unfortunately, I think we are at their mercy.


To some extent we are at their mercy because we allow it. I said it before and I’ll say it again, how it’s never resulted in a lawsuit is beyond me. I’d throw in a $100 toward a class action inquiry!  Disney needs to know they just can’t treat people like this and then rest on the idea that we won’t push back because we are all blinded by the magic. They treat it as a business, so should the membership.


----------



## FSUSammy

Rush said:


> Excessive delays getting contracts transferred is getting borderline unacceptable. How about the borrowing glitch on resale I said it before and I’ll say it again, how it’s never resulted in a lawsuit is beyond me. I’d throw in a $100 toward a class action inquiry!  Disney needs to know they just can’t treat people like this and then rest on the idea that we won’t push back because we are all blinded by the magic. They treat it as a business, so should the membership.



That's exactly what my husband said. It clearly hasn't come to a lawsuit and we would just need an attorney that was willing to take something like this on. I hate even bringing this up but honestly there is nothing stopping them from taking as long as they want.


----------



## Sandisw

Rush said:


> Excessive delays getting contracts transferred is getting borderline unacceptable. How about the borrowing glitch on resale contracts? I’m not suggesting they are doing it on purpose to punish us, but they certainly aren’t doing anything proactive to fix it. Imagine buying a vacation home and at closing they tell you, listen, it may take a few weeks/months before you can use it, the previous owner is short staffed so they’ll need extra time getting moved out. I know that’s not a direct comparison, but’s it’s awfully close. We know just based on the logistics of booking a reservation we would never be able to just start using a newly acquired contract for an immediate stay, but delays like we are seeing now are preventing people from being able to use it months from now, and in some cases a full UY worth of points. It’s hard not to have it feel intentional and vindictive.
> 
> To some extent we are at their mercy because we allow it. I said it before and I’ll say it again, how it’s never resulted in a lawsuit is beyond me. I’d throw in a $100 toward a class action inquiry!  Disney needs to know they just can’t treat people like this and then rest on the idea that we won’t push back because we are all blinded by the magic. They treat it as a business, so should the membership.



Again, until there is something they are doing that violates the FL timeshare law, it is what it is.

While I know your comment regarding a lawsuit was just that, I want to remind people that the DIS does not allow the organization of members for any such thing.


----------



## M:SpilotISTC12

Just inquired to the title company if there is anywhere in black and white that Disney must process in a timely order. I'll keep you posted with their response. This whole thing reeks. There is no way it's not purposeful. And still haven't heard back from MA, shocker.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

The owner of these Boards is a major supporter of the concept that Disney is mistreating resale owners.  He's been very open about it.   I hope he finds his way to this thread.


----------



## kandlsutton

ParkFreak said:


> Maybe it’s just me, but waiting a few extra weeks to save $12,000.00 isn’t that awful.


I agree with you. As buyers, we basically have two options:

Buy direct at higher price point and get points in hours/days
Buy resale at lower price point and get points in 2-4 months
I am relatively new to DVC, but I still realized going into resale that I would be taking a risk to count on any points that would be expiring in the next 3-4 months, especially with the low availability this year (covid points, 50th anniversary, etc.).  My broker for my first resale was very upfront about the anticipated timeline and the timelines for my two resales (Jan 2021, March 2021) were pretty consistent between 75-78 days.  Third resale is taking a little longer, but that’s expected with the temporary shutdown.  

Sorry that a lot of folks are frustrated with the long process, but that’s a part of the choice we made…


----------



## mark0157

FSUSammy said:


> I posted this in the other Closing thread but I'll post it here too. I reached out to Member Administration yesterday via email because I have an AKV contract that I wanted to get my husband's name added on the deed for so that he can have his own member ID. The deed was sent to them on 7/21. It's been over 3 weeks at this point and they replied this morning saying it can take between 5-6 weeks. We just closed on our BLT contract and now he's fuming that it can take 5-6 weeks on just that which means a month and a half of not being able to use it at all. Granted I went into this knowing it can take 3-4 weeks after closing to load points.
> 
> So they have the dues already paid for points that we can't use.
> 
> What's to say they decided that it would now take 6 months to transfer???? Is there anything in the condo docs that discusses how long they have to do this. It's interesting that when you buy direct you can use your points right away so they have the capability of loading points fast, they just take forever when it comes to resale.



My contract closed on 7/22/21, the deed was recorded the same day. I was told it would take 14-21 days....I am still waiting. Contracted Disney (via email because I cannot get someone via phone) and my broker...now Disney is saying it will be another 1-2 weeks. I'm kind of bummed because I missed an opportunity to book a room I needed to fill a waitlist. I only have direct points, so with my first resale contract, the waiting game has been frustrating.


----------



## FSUSammy

mark0157 said:


> My contract closed on 7/22/21, the deed was recorded the same day. I was told it would take 14-21 days....I am still waiting. Contracted Disney (via email because I cannot get someone via phone) and my broker...now Disney is saying it will be another 1-2 weeks. I'm kind of bummed because I missed an opportunity to book a room I needed to fill a waitlist. I only have direct points, so with my first resale contract, the waiting game has been frustrating.



so yeah you are right around where we were with the AKV we had my hubby added to....I'm really hoping them saying it'll be another 2-3 weeks is just adding a worst-case-scenario buffer to things.


----------



## Michiel

Michiel said:


> 11 Business days here, and still nothing...



Today is 3 weeks since my deed was recorded and still nothing…


----------



## mark0157

FSUSammy said:


> so yeah you are right around where we were with the AKV we had my hubby added to....I'm really hoping them saying it'll be another 2-3 weeks is just adding a worst-case-scenario buffer to things.



Ditto. I knew this wouldn't come in time to book BCV for our November trip, so I'm okay with that and we have another reservation. I just get worried once the "quoted" timeline comes and goes and I have no way to check the status. At least it's not as bad as my tax return...filed in early May and still waiting for that!!!


----------



## mrsclark

Update!
 
BCV 1 of 2
Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21
Funds Wired: 7/20/21
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 07/27/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:
 
BCV 2 of 2
 
Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Funds Wired: 7/30/21
Closing: 8/3/21
Deed recorded: 8/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

We, too, are frustrated at the long time it is taking after the closing and deed is recorded to get our contract loaded and points added.  We are new members, so we don't even have our log-in yet - hoping that this coming week, we see some progress on the first contract.


----------



## Michiel

Michiel said:


> Update
> 
> 
> Home: SSR
> Broker:
> Title Company: Jeffrey C. Seller
> Offer made: 05/09/21
> Offer accepted: 05/11/21
> Sent to ROFR: 05/12/21
> Passed ROFR: 06/01/21
> Estoppel Received:
> Closing docs received: 06/15/21
> Closing docs returned: 06/16/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 07/19/21
> Closing: 07/21/21
> Deed recorded: 07/22/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:



Today I’ve finally received my activation code, but no Club ID yet. Anyone know how long that usually takes after the email with the code? Thanks


----------



## Michiel

Michiel said:


> Today I’ve finally received my activation code, but no Club ID yet. Anyone know how long that usually takes after the email with the code? Thanks




Update, the Club ID followed 2 hours after the activation code and my post above, almost done now! 


Home: SSR
Broker:
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Seller
Offer made: 05/09/21
Offer accepted: 05/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 05/12/21
Passed ROFR: 06/01/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 06/15/21
Closing docs returned: 06/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 07/19/21
Closing: 07/21/21
Deed recorded: 07/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 08/14/21
Points in account:


----------



## Rush

Michiel said:


> Today I’ve finally received my activation code, but no Club ID yet. Anyone know how long that usually takes after the email with the code? Thanks


Resale has always taken longer than direct, but I don’t recall there being delays in this stage of closing a contract like we are seeing lately. Maybe it’s short staffing, maybe it’s the shutdown in July, but I feel like any comparison to the past would just be a guess and likely very inaccurate. I think you may be the first person reporting any movement after the deed was posted on the OC website since the shutdown ended. Hopefully we will see more going forward.


----------



## kandlsutton

Update

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/21
Passed ROFR: 7/01/21
Estoppel Received: 7/07/21
Closing docs received: 7/08/21
Closing docs returned: 7/08/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/21 (funds wired)
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 7/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:  8/16/21
Points in account:

Total time:  68 days and counting…


----------



## matthewredrich

matthewredrich said:


> _Home:_ AUL
> _Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
> _Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
> _Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
> _Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
> _Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
> _Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
> _Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
> _Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
> _Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
> _Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
> _Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
> _Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
> _Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
> _Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> Total days:_ 144 and counting


FINAL UPDATE WAHOO!

_Home:_ AUL
_Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
_Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
_Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
_Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
_Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
_Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
_Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
_Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
_Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
_Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
_Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
_Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
_Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
_Contract Showing on Membership: _08/17/2021
_Points in account:_ 08/17/2021

_Total days:_ 155!!


----------



## TMichele

Updating...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 06/09/2021
Offer accepted: 06/09/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 07/06/2021
Estoppel received: 07/07/2021
Closing docs received: 07/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/08/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: ???
Closing: 7/26/2021
Deed recorded: 7/27/2021 
Corrective Deed Recorded: 8/13/2021
Contract Showing on (new) Membership:
Points in account:

Now that the corrected deed has been recorded I finally begin the wait for my membership to be created! I feel like since I know I am paying for my upcoming trip cash for sure now I have been much less obsessive about getting through this process.....although it still would be nice....


----------



## Jules123

matthewredrich said:


> FINAL UPDATE WAHOO!
> 
> _Home:_ AUL
> _Broker:_ http://oceanwind-hawaii.com
> _Title Company:_ First American Hawaii
> _Offer made:_ 3/15/2021
> _Offer accepted:_ 3/18/2021
> _Sent to ROFR:_ 3/30/2021
> _Passed ROFR:_ 4/22/2021
> _Estoppel Received:_ 5/06/2021
> _Closing docs received:_ 06/25/2021
> _Closing docs returned:_ 07/01/2021
> _Funds wired:_ 06/30/2021
> _Sellers closing docs returned:_ 07/12/2021 (international)
> _Closing:_ 08/04/2021?
> _Deed recorded:_ 08/05/2021
> _Contract Showing on Membership: _08/17/2021
> _Points in account:_ 08/17/2021
> 
> _Total days:_ 155!!



So the idea that they are going in order they are received can’t be right. My deed was recorded on 7/26 and I haven’t received anything yet. And this one was recorded on 8/5 and already has received their points!


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Yeah, I'm curious myself. My contract was recorded on 8/3 and obviously not done. If it's same use year, do I get an email or is it automagic?


----------



## FSUSammy

Jules123 said:


> So the idea that they are going in order they are received can’t be right. My deed was recorded on 7/26 and I haven’t received anything yet. And this one was recorded on 8/5 and already has received their points!


Exactly. I have a 7/21 that was just adding my husband to the contract and an 8/11 which is a resale that we just purchased. I was hoping the 7/21 would be in the system before the 8/11 but I'm not sure they are going in any kind of order that makes sense.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Jules123 said:


> So the idea that they are going in order they are received can’t be right. My deed was recorded on 7/26 and I haven’t received anything yet. And this one was recorded on 8/5 and already has received their points!


Same - mine was recorded 7/30


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> Yeah, I'm curious myself. My contract was recorded on 8/3 and obviously not done. If it's same use year, do I get an email or is it automagic?


I did not get an email for same UY.  The points just appeared.


----------



## LadybugsMum

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I did not get an email for same UY.  The points just appeared.


Same here for my SSR contracts. I bought direct while waiting for ROFR on a resale contract. The contract just popped up and then 3 days later the points were showing. My new contract is a different UY; so I'm watching my email like a hawk to see email as soon as it arrives.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

LadybugsMum said:


> Same here for my SSR contracts. I bought direct while waiting for ROFR on a resale contract. The contract just popped up and then 3 days later the points were showing. My new contract is a different UY; so I'm watching my email like a hawk to see email as soon as it arrives.


My other one is taking forever


----------



## JEDECEEE

3 weeks and 1 day since deed recorded. DVC said 3-4 weeks I am seeing several 07/22 have theirs and a few 07/24 as well. Praying we have at least a member # before I leave for Disney Saturday so I can see if our next two trips are available for any sort of booking. Impatiently waiting with the best of the best people.


----------



## FSUSammy

4 weeks since the deed was received by DVC to get my husband added to my existing AKV contract. One week since our BLT deed was recorded. Can't help but wonder if they are just going to do them both at the same time. I sent yet another email to Member Administration earlier to see what the hold up is on the AKV contract. I thought for sure that would be super easy to take care of.


----------



## Emmsgug

FSUSammy said:


> 4 weeks since the deed was received by DVC to get my husband added to my existing AKV contract. One week since our BLT deed was recorded. Can't help but wonder if they are just going to do them both at the same time. I sent yet another email to Member Administration earlier to see what the hold up is on the AKV contract. I thought for sure that would be super easy to take care of.


Granted, I’m new to this, but is your contract that you’re attempting to update title to become inaccessible while you’re waiting?

which also begs the question is there anything preventing the prior owner from continuing to book trips which they no longer own but can technically still see?


----------



## Sandisw

Emmsgug said:


> Granted, I’m new to this, but is your contract that you’re attempting to update title to become inaccessible while you’re waiting?
> 
> which also begs the question is there anything preventing the prior owner from continuing to book trips which they no longer own but can technically still see?



Contract still available for use to add others as we could still book when we added adult kids.

And nothing to prevent an owner from messing with the points while waiting.


----------



## Emmsgug

Sandisw said:


> Contract still available for use to add others as we could still book when we added adult kids.
> 
> And nothing to prevent an owner from messing with the points while waiting.


Well that adds another layer of anxiety to the whole shebang.


----------



## ParkFreak

Update: Almost there!

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 06/02/2021
Offer accepted: 06/02/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/04/2021
Passed ROFR: 06/29/2021
Estoppel received 07/08/2021
Closing docs received: 7/13/2021
Closing docs returned: 7/14/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 7/21/2021
Deed recorded: 7/23/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 8/19/2021
Points in account:

Checked this morning and the contract was there. No email from DVC.


----------



## Rush

That’s great news. Hoping we are soon, we were recorded on the 26th. I would think there were no deeds recorded on the 24th and 25th (Sat and Sun), so if they do go in some order it gives us reason to hope. Although, after the Genie+ announcement I find myself waking up today a whole lot less enthused then before.


----------



## FSUSammy

Rush said:


> That’s great news. Hoping we are soon, we were recorded on the 26th. I would think there were no deeds recorded on the 24th and 25th (Sat and Sun), so if they do go in some order it gives us reason to hope. Although, after the Genie+ announcement I find myself waking up today a whole lot less enthused then before.


I wouldn't rule out deeds not being recorded on weekends since they can electronically record a deed now.


----------



## Rush

FSUSammy said:


> I wouldn't rule out deeds not being recorded on weekends since they can electronically record a deed now.


Perhaps, but a search on the OC website for recording dates 7/24-7/25 shows 0 results. Add in 7/23 and it shows a slew of them. That leads me to believe they don’t record over weekends. One can hope anyway.


----------



## FSUSammy

Rush said:


> Perhaps, but a search on the OC website for recording dates 7/24-7/25 shows 0 results. Add in 7/23 and it shows a slew of them. That leads me to believe they don’t record over weekends. One can hope anyway.


Good find!


----------



## ParkFreak

Rush said:


> That’s great news. Hoping we are soon, we were recorded on the 26th. I would think there were no deeds recorded on the 24th and 25th (Sat and Sun), so if they do go in some order it gives us reason to hope. Although, after the Genie+ announcement I find myself waking up today a whole lot less enthused then before.


Here’s hoping you hear soon. I contacted Disney through email just to make sure they got it. Although it was recorded the 23rd, Disney said they received the actual contract on Monday the 26th.


----------



## Rush

ParkFreak said:


> Here’s hoping you hear soon. I contacted Disney through email just to make sure they got it. Although it was recorded the 23rd, Disney said they received the actual contract on Monday the 26th.


Thanks, but I must be losing my mind. All this time I’ve been thinking we closed and recorded on the 26th, looking back now it was the 27th for us. I knew we waited through the weekend and thought it was that Monday, but for some reason it wasn't until Tuesday. Oh well, I guess this gives me some relief from checking for today, hopefully tomorrow. Who am I kidding, I’ll still be checking today.


----------



## Emmsgug

Rush said:


> Thanks, but I must be losing my mind. All this time I’ve been thinking we closed and recorded on the 26th, looking back now it was the 27th for us. I knew we waited through the weekend and thought it was that Monday, but for some reason it wasn't until Tuesday. Oh well, I guess this gives me some relief from checking for today, hopefully tomorrow. Who am I kidding, I’ll still be checking today.


I may have you beat…..I went to the controllers website to tally the number of contracts recorded per day and tried to extrapolate how many files per day they’re getting though.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Emmsgug said:


> I may have you beat…..I went to the controllers website to tally the number of contracts recorded per day and tried to extrapolate how many files per day they’re getting though.


and...


----------



## FSUSammy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> and...


Right??? Can't leave us hanging now I NEED to know


----------



## Emmsgug

ILoveMyDVC said:


> and...


And my alogrithm got screwed by the sheer number of Disney direct Contracts going through those days. There are a lot of resales, but great googly moogly there are a ton of direct sales. I didn’t know if I should include them or not.


----------



## ParkFreak

Rush said:


> Thanks, but I must be losing my mind. All this time I’ve been thinking we closed and recorded on the 26th, looking back now it was the 27th for us. I knew we waited through the weekend and thought it was that Monday, but for some reason it wasn't until Tuesday. Oh well, I guess this gives me some relief from checking for today, hopefully tomorrow. Who am I kidding, I’ll still be checking today.


Yeah, now I’m just waiting for the points. Even though I don’t plan on making another reservation until October, I’m still checking at least twice an hour to see if they are there


----------



## Sandisw

ParkFreak said:


> Yeah, now I’m just waiting for the points. Even though I don’t plan on making another reservation until October, I’m still checking at least twice an hour to see if they are there



See if you can get Chat to do it.  My contract loaded around 10:15 am today and I got on Chat shortly thereafter and they did it for me!  Got the resale RIV points swapped into the nights I booked with SSR so now all my banked points are into the trips!


----------



## Emmsgug

Sandisw said:


> See if you can get Chat to do it.  My contract loaded around 10:15 am today and I got on Chat shortly thereafter and they did it for me!  Got the resale RIV points swapped into the nights I booked with SSR so now all my banked points are into the trips!


So this is the chat once you login, correct?


----------



## Sandisw

Emmsgug said:


> So this is the chat once you login, correct?



Yes!  Sometimes it’s not available right away, but if you toggle around for a few minutes It will usually show up!


----------



## ParkFreak

Sandisw said:


> See if you can get Chat to do it.  My contract loaded around 10:15 am today and I got on Chat shortly thereafter and they did it for me!  Got the resale RIV points swapped into the nights I booked with SSR so now all my banked points are into the trips!


Again, I’m not even going to try and make a reservation with these points until October, so I’m not going to make others wait longer who were in line ahead of me. All good here!


----------



## Sandisw

ParkFreak said:


> Again, I’m not even going to try and make a reservation with these points until October, so I’m not going to make others wait longer who were in line ahead of me. All good here!



That does make sense.  I needed to get my SSR points freed up to get my March trip finished and book some nights in April so I figured I would try!


----------



## Michiel

Sometimes the points aren’t ready to be loaded, as member administration hasn’t send the paperwork to member services, who then need to add the points to the contract.

This the case with my contract, online since Saturday but still no points. Tried chat and have been on the phone with them for 35+ minutes, but have been told they couldn’t do it yet, despite them trying while I was waiting on the phone.

Very weird…


----------



## Tiberella626

Halp! I need some advice from the seasoned folks. 

Our closing docs say August 19th but August 19th came and went without a peep. I checked the comptroller site and nothing is listed for us.  Sellers messed up the first set of docs and had to redo, hence the massive delay. I am going to reach out to the closer and find out what they are going to do but I wanted to check with the veterans first. What should I expect? 

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/01/21
Offer accepted: 6/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/1/21
Closing docs received: 7/7/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 with cashier's check. 
Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21(take two) 7/28/21 (take one). 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Rush

Tiberella626 said:


> Halp! I need some advice from the seasoned folks.
> 
> Our closing docs say August 19th but August 19th came and went without a peep. I checked the comptroller site and nothing is listed for us.  Sellers messed up the first set of docs and had to redo, hence the massive delay. I am going to reach out to the closer and find out what they are going to do but I wanted to check with the veterans first. What should I expect?
> 
> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/01/21
> Offer accepted: 6/01/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
> Estoppel received: 7/1/21
> Closing docs received: 7/7/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 with cashier's check.
> Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21(take two) 7/28/21 (take one).
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


You are missing one line from your post, and that’s closing date. All the docs and payment may be received, but if the title company hasn’t closed the sale then nothing can get recorded at the OC comptroller. If yesterday was your projected closing date and it hasn’t closed, it’s up to you. Depending on your contract, you very likely could walk away with no financial penalty. But, if you do want the contract still I’m not sure I’d do that being so close to the finish line. I’d reach out to Magic Vacation Title and find out if it has closed, or when it will close if it’s not yet. It should then be recorded within that day, or the next at the latest.

The process can get super frustrating when the seller drags their feet and doesn’t seem to hold up their end of the deal. Hang in there, you are almost done, then the Disney wait begins, but that’s to be expected.


----------



## Emmsgug

Tiberella626 said:


> Halp! I need some advice from the seasoned folks.
> 
> Our closing docs say August 19th but August 19th came and went without a peep. I checked the comptroller site and nothing is listed for us.  Sellers messed up the first set of docs and had to redo, hence the massive delay. I am going to reach out to the closer and find out what they are going to do but I wanted to check with the veterans first. What should I expect?
> 
> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/01/21
> Offer accepted: 6/01/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
> Estoppel received: 7/1/21
> Closing docs received: 7/7/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 with cashier's check.
> Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21(take two) 7/28/21 (take one).
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


Our contract was supposed to close by 6/22, we ended up closing on 7/29….it was a debacle.

I would hound your title company to close and record.


----------



## FSUSammy

Tiberella626 said:


> Halp! I need some advice from the seasoned folks.
> 
> Our closing docs say August 19th but August 19th came and went without a peep. I checked the comptroller site and nothing is listed for us.  Sellers messed up the first set of docs and had to redo, hence the massive delay. I am going to reach out to the closer and find out what they are going to do but I wanted to check with the veterans first. What should I expect?
> 
> Home Resort: AKL
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/01/21
> Offer accepted: 6/01/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
> Estoppel received: 7/1/21
> Closing docs received: 7/7/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 with cashier's check.
> Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21(take two) 7/28/21 (take one).
> Deed recorded:
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
> Points in account:


I would call up the title company and ask them if it has officially closed given that it was supposed to close by the 19th. If it has closed I'd ask when they sent the deed to be recorded. Some title companies send it electronically so it's fast, not sure how Magic Vacation Title does it though.


----------



## JEDECEEE

Is there even a point in calling every day if your 4 weeks into deed being recorded. Yesterday they said they have everything and it's almost there. To me that sounds like they are literally holding it hostage. Like how do you see my file and what not but can't give me a member number......Thoughts from vets? Closed July 26th for AKL........


----------



## ParkFreak

JEDECEEE said:


> Is there even a point in calling every day if your 4 weeks into deed being recorded. Yesterday they said they have everything and it's almost there. To me that sounds like they are literally holding it hostage. Like how do you see my file and what not but can't give me a member number......Thoughts from vets? Closed July 26th for AKL........


I closed on the 22nd and just got my contract yesterday. Probably early next week for you. Maybe even tomorrow as I think they work Saturdays.


----------



## JEDECEEE

ParkFreak said:


> I closed on the 22nd and just got my contract yesterday. Probably early next week for you. Maybe even tomorrow as I think they work Saturdays.


Several have gotten theirs who closed the 26th is only reason I'm like what the what


----------



## FSUSammy

JEDECEEE said:


> Is there even a point in calling every day if your 4 weeks into deed being recorded. Yesterday they said they have everything and it's almost there. To me that sounds like they are literally holding it hostage. Like how do you see my file and what not but can't give me a member number......Thoughts from vets? Closed July 26th for AKL........


Have you emailed member administration? You really need them not Member Services right now. It took me just over 4 weeks to get my husband a member id for just adding him onto my existing AKV contract. The deed was recorded and sent to them on 7/21 (they even confirmed that date) and they finally sent him his emails yesterday. That was only after I started to email them daily asking them what was going on since I knew of others that had their deed recorded after us that already had their ID sent to them. They claimed that they work on them in the order they receive (but that clearly can't be 100% true).


----------



## Emmsgug

FSUSammy said:


> Have you emailed member administration? You really need them not Member Services right now. It took me just over 4 weeks to get my husband a member id for just adding him onto my existing AKV contract. The deed was recorded and sent to them on 7/21 (they even confirmed that date) and they finally sent him his emails yesterday. That was only after I started to email them daily asking them what was going on since I knew of others that had their deed recorded after us that already had their ID sent to them. They claimed that they work on them in the order they receive (but that clearly can't be 100% true).


Which email are you using to email every day?
We got the one response back that everyone seems to be getting back confirming receipt of paperwork…..but that took days to come back. Teach me your ways.


----------



## FSUSammy

Emmsgug said:


> Which email are you using to email every day?
> We got the one response back that everyone seems to be getting back confirming receipt of paperwork…..but that took days to come back. Teach me your ways.


I sent my emails to wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com 

The very first email I got from them last week sounded a bit canned saying they were 5-6 weeks behind but confirmed they received everything on 7/21. I emailed them earlier this week when a friend of mine who recorded days after us got her 2 emails. They replied to that one yesterday morning saying they work in order in which they receive and that they would escalate it but no guarantees. But the day before that I had sent another email when we officially hit 4 weeks and they replied yesterday afternoon saying they were working on it. I don't like having to do this but my husband got his 2 emails yesterday afternoon probably after all of my pestering. I really feel like they were hoping we didn't say anything and they were going to just take care of that along with our resale BLT that we closed on 8/11.


----------



## Emmsgug

FSUSammy said:


> I sent my emails to wdw.dvc.member.administration@disney.com
> 
> The very first email I got from them last week sounded a bit canned saying they were 5-6 weeks behind but confirmed they received everything on 7/21. I emailed them earlier this week when a friend of mine who recorded days after us got her 2 emails. They replied to that one yesterday morning saying they work in order in which they receive and that they would escalate it but no guarantees. But the day before that I had sent another email when we officially hit 4 weeks and they replied yesterday afternoon saying they were working on it. I don't like having to do this but my husband got his 2 emails yesterday afternoon probably after all of my pestering. I really feel like they were hoping we didn't say anything and they were going to just take care of that along with our resale BLT that we closed on 8/11.


I got the canned email as well, but I recorded on 7/29 so I feel like I can’t be “that guy” until I hit 4 weeks….but the desire to be “that guy” is really, really strong….not gonna lie. I started this dumpster fire in April and just ugh.


----------



## FSUSammy

Emmsgug said:


> I got the canned email as well, but I recorded on 7/29 so I feel like I can’t be “that guy” until I hit 4 weeks….but the desire to be “that guy” is really, really strong….not gonna lie. I started this dumpster fire in April and just ugh.


I would say if you can wait until next Wednesday (the day before you hit 4 weeks) to email them again do that. I waited until this week to really go hard core on bugging them because quite frankly this shouldn't have been THAT hard for them to do since it was just adding my husband but I guess even that is a mission. I know how hard it is to wait because I've got a few more weeks of waiting for our BLT that we closed on last week lol


----------



## JEDECEEE

FSUSammy said:


> Have you emailed member administration? You really need them not Member Services right now. It took me just over 4 weeks to get my husband a member id for just adding him onto my existing AKV contract. The deed was recorded and sent to them on 7/21 (they even confirmed that date) and they finally sent him his emails yesterday. That was only after I started to email them daily asking them what was going on since I knew of others that had their deed recorded after us that already had their ID sent to them. They claimed that they work on them in the order they receive (but that clearly can't be 100% true).



Member administration took 2 weeks to respond to me and it was a canned, generic response. The only concern I have atm is I need my member number to just understand things. I am not even concerned about points atm because a friend can check availability and it literally doesn't exist for 2021 so that is a mute point. I am week 4 and that is my anxiety. I have patiently waited for 4 weeks. I am not patient now because I am in the rabbit hole running scenarios of what could be wrong. No points, illegal sell I don't even know just everything


----------



## FSUSammy

JEDECEEE said:


> Member administration took 2 weeks to respond to me and it was a canned, generic response. The only concern I have atm is I need my member number to just understand things. I am not even concerned about points atm because a friend can check availability and it literally doesn't exist for 2021 so that is a mute point. I am week 4 and that is my anxiety. I have patiently waited for 4 weeks. I am not patient now because I am in the rabbit hole running scenarios of what could be wrong. No points, illegal sell I don't even know just everything


That's crazy that it took 2 weeks for you to get any response from them. The first email I sent last week I had a response the next day. The emails I sent this week were responded within 24-48 hours. I would email them again at this point and mention that you are at week 4 and are wondering what's taking so long. It really sucks that email is the ONLY way we can get ahold of them.


----------



## Amyeliza

Cross posting on both threads (I wish we only had one!)

All, I updated my closing tracking spreadsheet for those of you who love data!  Looks like it's trending 23 - 25 days for contracts to show up in memberships once the deed has been recorded.  Based on what people have posted, ROFR is taking 31 - 42 days, which an avergae of about 34 days (of what's been posted here!).  Clearly, the shutdown is taking it's toll on our previous 3 week turn around.


----------



## Emmsgug

FSUSammy said:


> That's crazy that it took 2 weeks for you to get any response from them. The first email I sent last week I had a response the next day. The emails I sent this week were responded within 24-48 hours. I would email them again at this point and mention that you are at week 4 and are wondering what's taking so long. It really sucks that email is the ONLY way we can get ahold of them.


It took them almost 2 weeks for my canned response as well.


----------



## Sandisw

JEDECEEE said:


> Is there even a point in calling every day if your 4 weeks into deed being recorded. Yesterday they said they have everything and it's almost there. To me that sounds like they are literally holding it hostage. Like how do you see my file and what not but can't give me a member number......Thoughts from vets? Closed July 26th for AKL........



They told me yesterday via email they had just started on the 26th and mine was loaded about the same time I got the response.

Id say you should have it soon.


----------



## Michiel

And DONE!

After a chat with Member Services, they were finally able to load my points today

Home: SSR
Broker:
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Seller
Offer made: 05/09/21
Offer accepted: 05/11/21
Sent to ROFR: 05/12/21
Passed ROFR: 06/01/21
Estoppel Received:
Closing docs received: 06/15/21
Closing docs returned: 06/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 07/19/21
Closing: 07/21/21
Deed recorded: 07/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 08/14/21
Points in account: 08/23/21

Total 106 days


----------



## Rush

Sandisw said:


> They told me yesterday via email they had just started on the 26th and mine was loaded about the same time I got the response.
> 
> Id say you should have it soon.


Sandi is told last Thursday that they were working on 7/26 deeds, again we are a 7/27 deed with nothing in our account yet. So either it’s taking 3+ business days per day of recorded deeds and they will continue to fall future and further behind at that rate. Or whoever said they were told by Disney that they work them in order they are received was completely lied to by Disney just to get rid of them.

I’m guessing it was the second option. We’ve already seen a later AUL get processed, but I was willing to say that was just because it was AUL. Now, I’m not so sure that’s a valid reason. It’s sad to say, but I’m coming to expect the worst from Disney more and more each day.


----------



## FSUSammy

Rush said:


> Sandi is told last Thursday that they were working on 7/26 deeds, again we are a 7/27 deed with nothing in our account yet. So either it’s taking 3+ business days per day of recorded deeds and they will continue to fall future and further behind at that rate. Or whoever said they were told by Disney that they work them in order they are received was completely lied to by Disney just to get rid of them.
> 
> I’m guessing it was the second option. We’ve already seen a later AUL get processed, but I was willing to say that was just because it was AUL. Now, I’m not so sure that’s a valid reason. It’s sad to say, but I’m coming to expect the worst from Disney more and more each day.


I was the one told that they work on them in the order they are received and was pretty sure I was being lied to but that was via email so I continued to hound them and called them out that clearly that wasn't true because if it was then how do you explain someone with a recorded date several days after ours being done but ours hadn't even been touched. That got them moving FAST.


----------



## Emmsgug

From what I was able to gather from my time on the recording website yesterday, the volume exploded post closure.

for world contracts alone, not including any of the other properties in SC, CA,HI, or Vero, there 133 contracts recorded on 7/26 and 135 contracts recorded on 7/27. Prior to this surge, they would be having a heavy day if they did 70.

I recorded on 7/29 and have just made my peace with the fact that there isn’t any availability left in 2021 and I’ll be lucky to get the points in a month.

Further, people continued to record during the closure, so they are on the pile too.

7/8: 55 contracts
7/9: 58 contracts
7/12: 120 contracts
7/13: 62 contracts
7/14: 119 contracts
7/15: 48 contracts
7/16: 77 contracts
7/19: 82 contracts
7/20: 141 contracts
7/21: 74 contracts
7/22: 106 contracts
7/23: 49 contracts
7/26: 133 contracts
7/27: 135 contracts
7/28: 83 contracts
7/29: 110 contracts
7/30: 60 contracts

I put this is in the category of jobs I most definitely wouldn’t want.


----------



## Jules123

I just got my email yesterday and I recorded 7/26.


----------



## Sandisw

Rush said:


> Sandi is told last Thursday that they were working on 7/26 deeds, again we are a 7/27 deed with nothing in our account yet. So either it’s taking 3+ business days per day of recorded deeds and they will continue to fall future and further behind at that rate. Or whoever said they were told by Disney that they work them in order they are received was completely lied to by Disney just to get rid of them.
> 
> I’m guessing it was the second option. We’ve already seen a later AUL get processed, but I was willing to say that was just because it was AUL. Now, I’m not so sure that’s a valid reason. It’s sad to say, but I’m coming to expect the worst from Disney more and more each day.



I do think that they go in order for the most part, but occasionally, we see someone recorded earlier that closed later.  I am not going to pretend that my contacting them again when I passed the 3 week mark that they had indicated it would take in a previous email may not have contributed to mine being loaded at the top of the 7/26 pile.

But, it looks like, due to the closure (which is why my contract didn't close until the 26th) played a big role in how many contracts are that day.  133 is alot of them, and when you add other dates as well, it makes sense its taking so long.

Hopefully soon for you!


----------



## JEDECEEE

I wasn't super friendly yesterday because my full 4 weeks ended Sunday. I was in Magic Kingdom so I waited until 2 or so yesterday to call them. I was mainly concerned because I have nothing really to feel as though an end date is coming. The Cast Member said I would have my membership by Friday. Now is she truthfully capable of giving this deadline, I don't know. I know they have a ton of new contracts for 07/26 but if a new direct buy can be done within a few days then I should not have to wait 5 weeks. I get it but I don't. I own a business and this is just crazy pants to me that we are waiting 5 weeks.


----------



## Rex1993

Has anyone with a 7/27 recording or later gotten their email? I'm 7/26 and obviously frustrated like everyone else.


----------



## JEDECEEE

Rex1993 said:


> Has anyone with a 7/27 recording or later gotten their email? I'm 7/26 and obviously frustrated like everyone else.


I am 07/27 8:27 am recorded deed. I was told last week I would have my member number within a week. They didn't meet that deadline and my 4 full weeks (28 days) hit. I called back and was told they would have me set up by Friday. I fully believe my contract along with others are held up if they have actual points on them for 2020, if they have double points coming for 2021 and full points for 2022 (I may have my years mixed up its been that long since I signed my contract and closed). Anyways I do not think they are working in order of received and I begin to wonder if I'm being punished for calling. Who knows but in all the years of being a Disney traveler and more I am really upset on this situation


----------



## Sarahdactyl

Has anyone had any issues with Magic Vacation Title not acknowledging receipt of a wire transfer? I sent our closing wire at 11am yesterday and nada. I'm sure everything is fine (I double checked everything again, and my bank confirmed it's been sent), but stress!


----------



## CCV

JEDECEEE said:


> Now I told this cast member I would have the call pulled by her name, date and time if this did not happen.


I'm in the boat with you waiting on two contracts to load that were recorded on 7/26. I fully feel the frustration in the slowness of the process. Just remember that the cast members aren't the ones causing the delays (go easy on them...it's out of their control). DVC management are the ones to blame. Our collective calls and emails to cast members in member administration/services aren't doing anything but continuing to slow the process down.

We might could channel our frustrations in a more productive way by contacting DVC management. Terri Schultz and her senior staff that answer to her (Shannon Sakaske *oversees member administration, Yvonne Chang *operations, Leigh Anne Nieman *member experience) are probably the ones that should be on the receiving end of our frustration. While the lack of adequate staffing in member administration to transfer resale contracts is frustrating, the lack of staffing to handle the call volumes in member services is even more frustrating and impacts all members. The baffling part of all this is that these frustrations mainly stem from their inability to build and maintain a functional website. So many of the issues would be lessened by investing in their IT systems.

I wonder if some of the good folks at Disboards/DVC Fan (Paul Krieger or Pete Warner) could organize some sort of petition by DVC members to make our collective voices heard??


----------



## Sandisw

JEDECEEE said:


> I wasn't super friendly yesterday because my full 4 weeks ended Sunday. I was in Magic Kingdom so I waited until 2 or so yesterday to call them. I was mainly concerned because I have nothing really to feel as though an end date is coming. The Cast Member said I would have my membership by Friday. Now is she truthfully capable of giving this deadline, I don't know. I know they have a ton of new contracts for 07/26 but if a new direct buy can be done within a few days then I should not have to wait 5 weeks. I get it but I don't. I own a business and this is just crazy pants to me that we are waiting 5 weeks.



I was told the process was different when buying from DVD and they have specific CMs dedicated to  direct vs. the unit that handles resale.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Sarahdactyl said:


> Has anyone had any issues with Magic Vacation Title not acknowledging receipt of a wire transfer? I sent our closing wire at 11am yesterday and nada. I'm sure everything is fine (I double checked everything again, and my bank confirmed it's been sent), but stress!



sometimes they don’t do it until they have all the closing documents as well but I dropped an email asking to confirm receipt of payment as I am in the UK and they did within 24 hours.


----------



## JEDECEEE

Update as of 3 pm: member activation code but no member number. Deed recorded 07/27.....Will post when member # is received.


----------



## TMichele

Exciting (& Final) Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 06/09/2021
Offer accepted: 06/09/2021
Sent to ROFR: 06/15/2021
Passed ROFR: 07/06/2021
Estoppel received: 07/07/2021
Closing docs received: 07/08/2021
Closing docs returned: 07/08/2021
Seller’s closing docs returned: ???
Closing: 7/26/2021
Deed recorded: 7/27/2021
Corrective Deed Recorded: 8/13/2021
Contract Showing on (new) Membership: 8/24/2021
Points in account: 8/25/2021

Total days from offer to points: 77 days

I chatted with member services and they recommended I call. I called member services and only waited a few minutes. I explained that I'm a new member with a trip already scheduled for September and hoping to extend it with my points. She had to make a call to see if my points could be loaded or when they might be available. I was quoted one week for my points to be loaded. It does not appear that the botched recorded deed affected my membership creation when comparing to everyone else's timelines. WHEW!

I'm very excited because it looks like I might be able to grab a night or two while my sister and I are there, which would be amazing. We are scheduled to stay at Pop, which will be great regardless, but fingers crossed points are there next week and we can check out DVC!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

It's the arrogance that upsets most people.  Just be professional - estimate the time (pay for overtime - HA!) and announce the actual timeframes to the title companies so they can...ready for a BIG word...COMMUNICATE...with the people waiting.  If I've learned anything, it's not to take any Disney business training because they SU ROT at it.


----------



## TMichele

So, I have my member account and I was just excited that was done, but now I'm a little annoyed about the points. I almost wish I didn't have access until I have the points because it makes this waiting bad again for no reason...

There is a BCV reservation for the exact dates that we will be at Disney in a couple weeks and I (would) have the points for it. Tried member chat again and they checked from chat instead of telling me to call in. "Sorry, those points aren't quite ready yet. Is there anything else I can help you with?"


----------



## Amyeliza

ILoveMyDVC said:


> It's the arrogance that upsets most people.  Just be professional - estimate the time (pay for overtime - HA!) and announce the actual timeframes to the title companies so they can...ready for a BIG word...COMMUNICATE...with the people waiting.  If I've learned anything, it's not to take any Disney business training because they SU ROT at it.



I feel you.  The issue I see is that Disney doesn't have any incentive to spend the extra money to process the backlog of contracts OR to speed up the process.  We (the resale owners) have already bought into DVC.  Speeding up the process isn't going to benefit Disney financially.  Making the process more difficult (and direct sales super easy!) does benefit them.  It sucks, but end of the day, we have very little control in the process and 3 - 5 months isn't that bad of a wait when once you've passed this hurdle, you are a member!


----------



## Amyeliza

TMichele said:


> So, I have my member account and I was just excited that was done, but now I'm a little annoyed about the points. I almost wish I didn't have access until I have the points because it makes this waiting bad again for no reason...
> 
> There is a BCV reservation for the exact dates that we will be at Disney in a couple weeks and I (would) have the points for it. Tried member chat again and they checked from chat instead of telling me to call in. "Sorry, those points aren't quite ready yet. Is there anything else I can help you with?"



A phone call may be better!


----------



## Rex1993

Anyone else still waiting on a 7/26 recording?


----------



## TMichele

Amyeliza said:


> A phone call may be better!



So I am on the phone now....now they say 2-3 weeks. Yesterday they said 1. LOL! Someone on the other thread said they closed 7/26 and got points loaded over the phone this AM.....who knows. 

ETA: THEY DID IT! I HAVE POINTS! I could cry.


----------



## Jules123

TMichele said:


> So I am on the phone now....now they say 2-3 weeks. Yesterday they said 1. LOL! Someone on the other thread said they closed 7/26 and got points loaded over the phone this AM.....who knows.
> 
> ETA: THEY DID IT! I HAVE POINTS! I could cry.


Did you call and get them to load them? I got my email Monday and don’t have points loaded. I’ve chatted twice and been told both times to call. What were the magic words you said to get them to load them? Lol


----------



## TMichele

Jules123 said:


> ad them? I got my email Monday and don’t have points loaded. I’ve chatted twice and been told both times to call. What were the magic wor



Things that might have contributed:
-I chatted twice and called twice in 24-hours (the volume of my attempts?)
-I told them my deed recording date each time I spoke with anyone
-I told them I am trying to book in September 2021

I am not sure which it was, or if I got lucky with the CM that picked up....but that is what worked for me!


----------



## Tiberella626

Halleluiah!!! We have closed!  

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/01/21
Offer accepted: 6/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/1/21
Closing docs received: 7/7/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 with cashier's check.
Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21(take two) 7/28/21 (take one).
Closing: 8/23/21
Deed recorded: 8/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account: 

85 days from offer to deed recording!


----------



## mrsclark

Update!
 
BCV 1 of 2
Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21
Funds Wired: 7/20/21
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 07/27/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/25/21
Points in account:
 
BCV 2 of 2
 
Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Funds Wired: 7/30/21
Closing: 8/3/21
Deed recorded: 8/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Got both of our emails today (we are new members) for our first contract - now just the wait for the points to be loaded...


----------



## Emmsgug

Hot off the presses from member administration for closings on the 29th:


Good Afternoon, 

We appear to still a few days out from processing documents received on the 29th. 

Kind regards, 

Member Administration 

so much for 4 weeks….sigh.


----------



## LadybugsMum

Emmsgug said:


> Hot off the presses from member administration for closings on the 29th:
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon,
> 
> We appear to still a few days out from processing documents received on the 29th.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Member Administration
> 
> so much for 4 weeks….sigh.


My deed was recorded on 7/30 and I'm not expecting my new membership to show up until next week.


----------



## SarahWI

Home: BLT
Broker: https://www.**********.com/
Title Company: https://www.trcsinc.com/
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/19/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: uncertain
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/24/21
Closing:8/25/21
Deed recorded: 8/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## edudansil

mrsclark said:


> Update!
> 
> BCV 1 of 2
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: 6/6/21
> Offer accepted: 6/6/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
> Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
> Closing docs received: 7/14/21
> Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21
> Funds Wired: 7/20/21
> Closing: 7/22/21
> Deed recorded: 07/27/2021
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/25/21
> Points in account:
> 
> BCV 2 of 2
> 
> Home: BCV
> Broker: www.****************.com
> Title Company: Mason
> Offer made: 6/18/21
> Offer accepted: 6/18/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
> Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
> Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
> Closing docs received: 7/15/21
> Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: 7/30/21
> Funds Wired: 7/30/21
> Closing: 8/3/21
> Deed recorded: 8/4/21
> Contract Showing on Membership:
> Points in account:
> 
> Got both of our emails today (we are new members) for our first contract - now just the wait for the points to be loaded...



Brand spankin’ new BCV owners here, too!  Here’s to a quick turnaround!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

LadybugsMum said:


> My deed was recorded on 7/30 and I'm not expecting my new membership to show up until next week.


More like next month for those of us with 7/30 closings. And I mean mid month.


----------



## FSUSammy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> More like next month for those of us with 7/30 closings. And I mean mid month.


I think that's way too long lol Our BLT deed was recorded on 8/11 and I'm going to give them until 9/8 when we hit 4 weeks and I'll start bombarding them with emails asking for status updates  No way am I waiting any longer than that and neither should you.


----------



## espov

What is the expected timeframe from closing and points in the account?


----------



## FSUSammy

espov said:


> What is the expected timeframe from closing and points in the account?


I personally think 3-4 weeks is where it should be at. People are averaging right around 4 weeks right now. If you email Member Administration some will tell you 3 weeks and other will say expect 5-6 weeks lol So apparently anywhere in between is good


----------



## Emmsgug

FSUSammy said:


> I personally think 3-4 weeks is where it should be at. People are averaging right around 4 weeks right now. If you email Member Administration some will tell you 3 weeks and other will say expect 5-6 weeks lol So apparently anywhere in between is good


4 weeks today, was emailed yesterday saying it’s going to be a while longer.

they had huge volume, but ugh, thank god everything is banked.


----------



## FSUSammy

Emmsgug said:


> 4 weeks today, was emailed yesterday saying it’s going to be a while longer.
> 
> they had huge volume, but ugh, thank god everything is banked.



Are you the 29th? For me it took a little over 4 weeks and I started really bugging them because I knew people personally (not just from this group) that had recorded after me and got their 2 emails and when they claimed they worked in the order they received I called them out on it because that clearly wasn't true.


----------



## Emmsgug

FSUSammy said:


> Are you the 29th? For me it took a little over 4 weeks and I started really bugging them because I knew people personally (not just from this group) that had recorded after me and got their 2 emails and when they claimed they worked in the order they received I called them out on it because that clearly wasn't true.


I recorded early in the AM on the 29th.

I haven’t heard of anyone on the 28th getting theirs yet. So unless a miracle occurs I think we are looking at this weekend in a best case scenario.

I emailed yesterday and they responded (same day) that they were a few days from reaching the 29th files.


----------



## FSUSammy

Emmsgug said:


> I recorded early in the AM on the 29th.
> 
> I haven’t heard of anyone on the 28th getting theirs yet. So unless a miracle occurs I think we are looking at this weekend in a best case scenario.
> 
> I emailed yesterday and they responded (same day) that they were a few days from reaching the 29th files.


Yeah I'd only start making a stink of it when you see people post that come in around the 30th. They seriously need to hire more help.


----------



## Amyeliza

I've been tracking historic data and was surpised that during September of 2020, the ROFR timelines were similar to what they were now.  When people on this board refer to the "shut down" during COVID, would you please expand on what months you were referring to?  I'm not sure how much futher back in time I'm going to track.  It does keep my mind off of my properties in ROFR!


----------



## Rush

Emmsgug said:


> I recorded early in the AM on the 29th.
> 
> I haven’t heard of anyone on the 28th getting theirs yet. So unless a miracle occurs I think we are looking at this weekend in a best case scenario.
> 
> I emailed yesterday and they responded (same day) that they were a few days from reaching the 29th files.


I wouldn’t count on this weekend, I’d would suggest even any time next week is unlikely unless something major changes. They reportedly started last Thursday working on deeds recorded on the 26th, here we are a week later and ours hasn’t processed with a 27th deed. A full week and they didn’t go more than 2 calendar days worth of recorded deeds.


----------



## Dismas

Mine recorded 27th. Contract yesterday. Called, no points. Chat today points. 26 and 27 were big days, so I think 28, 29, and 30 are looking at next week.


----------



## Emmsgug

Rush said:


> I wouldn’t count on this weekend, I’d would suggest even any time next week is unlikely unless something major changes. They reportedly started last Thursday working on deeds recorded on the 26th, here we are a week later and ours hasn’t processed with a 27th deed. A full week and they didn’t go more than 2 calendar days worth of recorded deeds.


Not to defend the indefensible, primarily because I think this is a smoldering dumpster fire, but the 26th and 27th work out to 265 world contracts recorded (excluding all of the CA, SC, HI, and Vero) from a single day perspective, the only day that was higher in July was 7/20.

So the one guy who I envision processing these things probably hates those days too.


----------



## FSUSammy

Amyeliza said:


> I've been tracking historic data and was surpised that during September of 2020, the ROFR timelines were similar to what they were now.  When people on this board refer to the "shut down" during COVID, would you please expand on what months you were referring to?  I'm not sure how much futher back in time I'm going to track.  It does keep my mind off of my properties in ROFR!


My guess is the actual Disney shutdown from mid-March through July of 2020.


----------



## Sandisw

Amyeliza said:


> I've been tracking historic data and was surpised that during September of 2020, the ROFR timelines were similar to what they were now.  When people on this board refer to the "shut down" during COVID, would you please expand on what months you were referring to?  I'm not sure how much futher back in time I'm going to track.  It does keep my mind off of my properties in ROFR!



Direct sales were suspended.  But ROFR and the recording and transferring of memberships did not.

However,  DVD reduced staff in all divisions and IIRC, they only had two CMs on staff who handled the transfers of resale…that is why it took on average 4 to 5 weeks last year.

I believe they have brought back staff, but not sure if it was all of them, or if the division is still not running at the same level as before.


----------



## kandlsutton

Dismas said:


> Mine recorded 27th. Contract yesterday. Called, no points. Chat today points. 26 and 27 were big days, so I think 28, 29, and 30 are looking at next week.


Mine recorded on the 22nd. Chatted yesterday about status of points and was told “can’t do that via chat and need to call”, which I know isn’t true because I’ve done it before. So today I called and got the “need to email us”. - no person and no option to get to someone either, just send email. So now I’ve done that too, so not expecting anything from the email for another week. Ugh…


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Dismas said:


> Mine recorded 27th. Contract yesterday. Called, no points. Chat today points. 26 and 27 were big days, so I think 28, 29, and 30 are looking at next week.


Betting second week of September.


----------



## Rex1993

Finally got my member number!! Recorded July 26th so I was determined today. Called and chatted with MS but no help. I emailed MA again after never receiving a reply to my email two weeks ago. I got my Activation code 11 minutes after the email. Now waiting for points.


----------



## Rush

Our July 27th, mid-afternoon recorded deed just showed up in our account in the last 20 min, not that I was checking every few minutes.


----------



## Jules123

Got my email and activation code on Tuesday. I’ve chatted 3 times and called twice and still no points. Told me it takes time to get them loaded.

UPDATE: call #3 just got my points loaded!!


----------



## Jules123

FINAL UPDATE:
Home Resort: BRV
Broker: https://*************.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/4
Offer accepted: 6/8
Sent to ROFR: 6/9
Passed ROFR: 6/30
Closing docs received: 7/12
Closing docs returned: 7/16
Closing: 7/23
Deed recorded: 7/26
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/23
Points in account: 8/26

Days Total: 83


----------



## Wocka704

Home: BLT
Broker: www.*******.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/7/21
Offer accepted: 7/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/21
Passed ROFR: 8/12/21
Estoppel Received: 8/12/21
Closing docs received: 8/12/21
Closing docs returned: 8/12/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/17/21
Funds Wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/23/21
Deed recorded: 8/24/21
Contract Showing on Membership (New):
Points in account:

50 days and counting, very pleased so far given the shut down.  Excellent experience with Cammy at Mason Title to expedite and close quickly!


----------



## Lee Matthews

I was hoping my Vero contract would have been loaded as I’m hitting 11 month booking next week but I don’t think it’s going to happen in time


----------



## Emmsgug

Lee Matthews said:


> I was hoping my Vero contract would have been loaded as I’m hitting 11 month booking next week but I don’t think it’s going to happen in time


When did you record?


----------



## Lee Matthews

8/2


----------



## Emmsgug

Lee Matthews said:


> 8/2


I’m 7/29 and no luck yet. Here’s to hoping we all get the news we’re looking for.


----------



## kandlsutton

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/26/21
Offer accepted: 7/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/21
Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
Estoppel Received: 8/26/21
Closing docs received: 8/27/21
Closing docs returned:
Sellers closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## kandlsutton

Done!

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/15/21
Passed ROFR: 7/01/21
Estoppel Received: 7/07/21
Closing docs received: 7/08/21
Closing docs returned: 7/08/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/14/21 (funds wired)
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 7/22/21
Contract Showing on Membership:  8/16/21
Points in account: 8/27/21 (email to MA 8/26)

Total time:  *79* days


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: 4/19/21
Closing docs received: 4/23/21
Closing docs returned: 4/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned:  8/19/21
Closing: 8/26/21
Deed recorded: 8/27/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 

Finally making progress!!!! I reached out to my title company every other week but a language barrier made it nearly impossible to complete the documents.  I was about to pull the plug on this contract but they finally finished it.


----------



## scheddj

Happy Birthday to me!!


Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: June10
Offer accepted: June 10
Sent to ROFR: June 14
Passed ROFR: June 30
Estoppel received: July 8
Closing docs received: July 16
Closing docs returned: July 16
Funds wired: July 19
Sellers closing docs returned: July 26
Closing: July 27
Deed recorded: July 28
Membership created & contract showing: August 28
Points in account:


----------



## Rush

Final update…

Home: AKV
Broker: www.dvcsales.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/20/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21 (payment sent via FedEx 7/20/21, delivered to title co. 7/22/21)
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/19/21
Closing: 7/27/21
Deed recorded: 7/27/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 8/26/21
Points in account: 8/28/21 (called to get them loaded on the 26th, MS didn’t have the paperwork yet, tried again successfully on the 28th)

69 days from offer to points in account.


----------



## Emmsgug

Update-ish 

Home: CCV
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American 
Offer made: 4/15/2021
Offer accepted: 4/21/2021
Sent to ROFR: 4/21/2021
Passed ROFR: 5/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/10/2021
Closing docs received: 6/11/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/14/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/9/2021(last of the three sellers to return)
Closing: 7/29/2021
Deed recorded: 7/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/28 
Points in account:

136 days and counting…..


----------



## ICEMAN3205

Question for buyers who have dealt with int’l sellers.  What is an acceptable time to wait for documents to be signed?
Docs received:  8/09
I signed:  8/09
Funds wired:  8/17
Closing date on contract: 8/17
Emailed escrow company for update from sellers with no response:  8/25

Iwill have 320pts to use this year and I want to make a reservation for late April.  7 month window is coming up in 3 weeks and I’ll still have to wait 3-4 weeks for points.  I’m ready to be done and forget this whole DVC.


----------



## FSUSammy

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Question for buyers who have dealt with int’l sellers.  What is an acceptable time to wait for documents to be signed?
> Docs received:  8/09
> I signed:  8/09
> Funds wired:  8/17
> Closing date on contract: 8/17
> Emailed escrow company for update from sellers with no response:  8/25
> 
> Iwill have 320pts to use this year and I want to make a reservation for late April.  7 month window is coming up in 3 weeks and I’ll still have to wait 3-4 weeks for points.  I’m ready to be done and forget this whole DVC.


I would call the escrow company at this point. Some agents suck at email communication. I'd want an answer given your closing date has passed.


----------



## Sandisw

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Question for buyers who have dealt with int’l sellers.  What is an acceptable time to wait for documents to be signed?
> Docs received:  8/09
> I signed:  8/09
> Funds wired:  8/17
> Closing date on contract: 8/17
> Emailed escrow company for update from sellers with no response:  8/25
> 
> Iwill have 320pts to use this year and I want to make a reservation for late April.  7 month window is coming up in 3 weeks and I’ll still have to wait 3-4 weeks for points.  I’m ready to be done and forget this whole DVC.



Once your contract passes the closing date, you, as the buyer, can walk away and get your deposit back.  Sellers have until that date to get the documents in.

Since that date is passed, you have a tough decision to make.  Canceling starts the process over.  Not having the ability to book a trip for another month or so may make these deal not such a good deal if you end up not getting to book what you want.

When we were faced with this decision...seller had not yet returned after almost a month...we told the title company and broker we were walking, even if it meant losing the deposit.  We gave them 2 more weeks to close (which was still within the window) or we would not be sending the funds and walking away.

The next day, the seller's documents arrived, and we closed on time.  Good luck!


----------



## CCV

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Question for buyers who have dealt with int’l sellers. What is an acceptable time to wait for documents to be signed?


I’ve got several in process with international sellers. Mine are in Japan and it’s been taking 30-60 days. Shutdowns from COVID and the Olympics have made it very challenging to get things notarized. I’d ask the broker to talk to the sellers and find out the cause for delay and a timeframe of when they can get the docs finalized. Better to wait another week or two vs starting the process over again.


----------



## ICEMAN3205

Sandisw said:


> Once your contract passes the closing date, you, as the buyer, can walk away and get your deposit back.  Sellers have until that date to get the documents in.
> 
> Since that date is passed, you have a tough decision to make.  Canceling starts the process over.  Not having the ability to book a trip for another month or so may make these deal not such a good deal if you end up not getting to book what you want.
> 
> When we were faced with this decision...seller had not yet returned after almost a month...we told the title company and broker we were walking, even if it meant losing the deposit.  We gave them 2 more weeks to close (which was still within the window) or we would not be sending the funds and walking away.
> 
> The next day, the seller's documents arrived, and we closed on time.  Good luck!



I told the closing agent I would give them one more week.  They said”..on 8/25 the documents were with the notary”  I know by going resale these are the issues I signed up for, but I am becoming so disenfranchised already and I haven’t even dealt with MS yet.


----------



## FSUSammy

ICEMAN3205 said:


> I told the closing agent I would give them one more week.  They said”..on 8/25 the documents were with the notary”  I know by going resale these are the issues I signed up for, but I am becoming so disenfranchised already and I haven’t even dealt with MS yet.


So they couldn't confirm that the documents have actually been notarized OR are actually en route back to the closing agent?


----------



## ICEMAN3205

FSUSammy said:


> So they couldn't confirm that the documents have actually been notarized OR are actually en route back to the closing agent?


Apparently not.  The agent sent a follow up email today.  Waiting…. It’s not like we are talking East Asia, it’s England and a 5 hour time difference.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I’ll update the string later but my Vero beach contract that recorded 8/2 appeared on my account this morning


----------



## FSUSammy

ICEMAN3205 said:


> Apparently not.  The agent sent a follow up email today.  Waiting…. It’s not like we are talking East Asia, it’s England and a 5 hour time difference.


I would hound them every single day until you get an update, if you want to stick this one out. But I also have ZERO patience lol


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Lee Matthews said:


> I’ll update the string later but my Vero beach contract that recorded 8/2 appeared on my account this morning


Happy for you but it prompted me to write my email now that they are doing August leaving those of us in July behind.


----------



## Lee Matthews

That’s why I thought I’d post it because I knew there was a load of you all waiting still.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

Home Resort: AUL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 5/16/2021
Offer accepted: 5/17/2021
Sent to ROFR: 5/20/2021
Passed ROFR: 6/10/2021
Estoppel Received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs received: 6/14/2021
Closing docs returned: 6/20/2021
Sellers closing docs returned: 6/20/2021
Funds wired: 7/27/2021
Closing: 8/3/2021
Deed recorded: 8/3/2021
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/1/2021
Points in account:


----------



## mrsclark

Update!
 
BCV 1 of 2
Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21
Funds Wired: 7/20/21
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 07/27/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/25/21
Points in account: 9/2/21

Total Days: 89
 
BCV 2 of 2
 
Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Funds Wired: 7/30/21
Closing: 8/3/21
Deed recorded: 8/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:

Hooray!  First contract is finally finished!!!!


----------



## kandlsutton

Update and the next wait begins…

Home: CCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/26/21
Offer accepted: 7/26/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/29/21
Passed ROFR: 8/26/21
Estoppel Received: 8/26/21
Closing docs received: 8/27/21
Closing docs returned: 8/28/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/30/21
Funds wired/received: 8/31/21
Closing: 9/02/21
Deed recorded: 9/03/21
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## ddubaynavarro

ddubaynavarro said:


> STILL DO NOT HAVE MY POINTS IN MY ACCOUNT.......I am SOOOO frustrated!


Update to this....they had accidentally created me a new membership and the first person I spoke to at member services missed it. They are now combined and all is well.


----------



## CWTC

ddubaynavarro said:


> Update to this....they had accidentally created me a new membership and the first person I spoke to at member services missed it. They are now combined and all is well.


So if they do that its fixable?  We have resale -> direct (bought direct after resale, all same UY) and are in the process of closing on a resale (same UY).  We have been worried about a lot of things but this was one of them. I assumed it was unfixable.  Sorry this happened to you but good to know it can be fixed - thank you for the information.


----------



## scheddj

Final update:

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: June10
Offer accepted: June 10
Sent to ROFR: June 14
Passed ROFR: June 30
Estoppel received: July 8
Closing docs received: July 16
Closing docs returned: July 16
Funds wired: July 19
Sellers closing docs returned: July 26
Closing: July 27
Deed recorded: July 28
Membership created & contract showing: August 28
Points in account: September 4

86 days total


----------



## LadybugsMum

scheddj said:


> Final update:
> 
> Home Resort: BWV
> Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
> Offer made: June10
> Offer accepted: June 10
> Sent to ROFR: June 14
> Passed ROFR: June 30
> Estoppel received: July 8
> Closing docs received: July 16
> Closing docs returned: July 16
> Funds wired: July 19
> Sellers closing docs returned: July 26
> Closing: July 27
> Deed recorded: July 28
> Membership created & contract showing: August 28
> Points in account: September 4
> 
> 86 days total


Did you have to call to get the points loaded?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I finally got my points that were posted on the comptroller site on 7/30 by sending an email.  I called MS 2 days later to get the points loaded  rather than wait an additional quoted 7-10 days.  MS was SUPER!  They were VERY understanding about having had waited 5 weeks and  after a very long wait they loaded the points.


----------



## LilyJC

Home Resort: Bay Lake
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/21
Passed ROFR: 7/28/21
Closing docs received: 8/2/21
Closing docs returned: 8/2/21
Sellers docs returned: 8/6/21
Funds wired: 8/6/21
Closing: 8/9/21
Deed recorded: 8/10/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/5/21
Points in account:

Someone was working late! Received the email at 8:45pm PST, and the contract wasn’t there ~ 2 hours earlier.


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title: https://www.firstam.com
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/7/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30
Estoppel received: 7/9/21
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Seller returned closing docs: 8/3/21
Closing: 8/6/21
Deed recorded: 8/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
Points in account:


Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title: https://www.firstam.com
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/7/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/9/21
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Seller returned closing docs: 8/3/21
Closing: 8/6/21
Deed recorded: 8/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
Points in account:


----------



## Nolefan1984

LilyJC said:


> Home Resort: Bay Lake
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/10/21
> Offer accepted: 6/10/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/24/21
> Passed ROFR: 7/28/21
> Closing docs received: 8/2/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/2/21
> Sellers docs returned: 8/6/21
> Funds wired: 8/6/21
> Closing: 8/9/21
> Deed recorded: 8/10/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/5/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Someone was working late! Received the email at 8:45pm PST, and the contract wasn’t there ~ 2 hours earlier.


8/10 is when my deed was recorded. I see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## TroJo

Nolefan1984 said:


> 8/10 is when my deed was recorded. I see the light at the end of the tunnel!


Right there with you. Come on 8/10.


----------



## FSUSammy

LilyJC said:


> Home Resort: Bay Lake
> Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/10/21
> Offer accepted: 6/10/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/24/21
> Passed ROFR: 7/28/21
> Closing docs received: 8/2/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/2/21
> Sellers docs returned: 8/6/21
> Funds wired: 8/6/21
> Closing: 8/9/21
> Deed recorded: 8/10/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/5/21
> Points in account:
> 
> Someone was working late! Received the email at 8:45pm PST, and the contract wasn’t there ~ 2 hours earlier.



Yours is the closets I've seen to our recorded date for BLT lol we recorded on 8/11. Hoping to see something this week from them


----------



## ddubaynavarro

CWTC said:


> So if they do that its fixable?  We have resale -> direct (bought direct after resale, all same UY) and are in the process of closing on a resale (same UY).  We have been worried about a lot of things but this was one of them. I assumed it was unfixable.  Sorry this happened to you but good to know it can be fixed - thank you for the information.


Unfortunately i have 2 membership numbers for the same use year.  all under one login now though


----------



## CWTC

ddubaynavarro said:


> Unfortunately i have 2 membership numbers for the same use year.  all under one login now though


 
So does that mean you have to transfer from one membership number to the other if you want to pool your points?  I’m not sure I’m phrasing my question right: if i want to mix my BCV and VGF points at 7 months, I can do that without a problem now and do not have to transfer from one contract to the other since they are the same UY.   With 2 numbers, do the points flow like that OR is it like if you have 1 contract with a March UY and another with a June UY where you have to transfer the points to and from?


----------



## ddubaynavarro

CWTC said:


> So does that mean you have to transfer from one membership number to the other if you want to pool your points?  I’m not sure I’m phrasing my question right: if i want to mix my BCV and VGF points at 7 months, I can do that without a problem now and do not have to transfer from one contract to the other since they are the same UY.   With 2 numbers, do the points flow like that OR is it like if you have 1 contract with a March UY and another with a June UY where you have to transfer the points to and from?


I have to move them back and forth because there are two different member ID's.  It's really stupid especially considering they have the same use year, different resorts.


----------



## CWTC

ddubaynavarro said:


> I have to move them back and forth because there are two different member ID's.  It's really stupid especially considering they have the same use year, different resorts.


Ugh.  That is highly disappointing.


----------



## Sandisw

ddubaynavarro said:


> I have to move them back and forth because there are two different member ID's.  It's really stupid especially considering they have the same use year, different resorts.



Are the owners the same? If so, why did they not keep them under the same one?

I will say that when I have bought,I always send an email to MA confirming all my information even when I write my current membership number on the paperwork.


----------



## CWTC

Sandisw said:


> Are the owners the same? If so, why did they not keep them under the same one?
> 
> I will say that when I have bought,I always send an email to MA confirming all my information even when I write my current membership number on the paperwork.


We have 2 feb UY currently and are in process of closing on a resale feb UY.  Should I email MA and what specifically do I need to tell them to make sure it’s right? And what email address do I write to?


----------



## Sandisw

CWTC said:


> We have 2 feb UY currently and are in process of closing on a resale feb UY.  Should I email MA and what specifically do I need to tell them to make sure it’s right? And what email address do I write to?



Yes, I would.  It just ensures that they put it in the same membership. I do it once I know that contract has closed.  I include the contract number as well as resort, etc.   I email wdw.dvc.membership.adminstration@email.disney.com


----------



## CWTC

Sandisw said:


> Yes, I would. It just ensures that they put it in the same membership. I do it once I know that contract has closed. I include the contract number as well as resort, etc.


Thank you for info - really basic question.  The contract number will be on our paperwork and will not change from previous owner to us, correct? So if give them our member number and the contract number we are purchasing with property/points/uy that should be enough right?


----------



## Sandisw

CWTC said:


> Thank you for info - really basic question.  The contract number will be on our paperwork and will not change from previous owner to us, correct? So if give them our member number and the contract number we are purchasing with property/points/uy that should be enough right?



Yes.  That is what I include!! Along with the official names of the owners as listed on the deed!


----------



## CWTC

Thank you! I tried to email them but it bounced back.  Is this the right email?
wdw.dvc.membership.adminstration@email.disney.com

never mind - got it!   Thanks!!


----------



## ajiuo

How long does it take the deed to be recorded after closing? How can I tell if it’s been recorded?


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Final update!

Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title: https://www.firstam.com
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/7/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30
Estoppel received: 7/9/2.
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Seller returned closing docs: 8/3/21
Closing: 8/6/21
Deed recorded: 8/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
Points in account: 9/8/21


Home: VGC
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title: https://www.firstam.com
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/7/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/9/21
Closing docs received: 7/30/21
Closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Seller returned closing docs: 8/3/21
Closing: 8/6/21
Deed recorded: 8/6/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
Points in account: 9/8/21


----------



## LilyJC

Home Resort: Bay Lake
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/10/21
Offer accepted: 6/10/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/24/21
Passed ROFR: 7/28/21
Closing docs received: 8/2/21
Closing docs returned: 8/2/21
Sellers docs returned: 8/6/21
Funds wired: 8/6/21
Closing: 8/9/21
Deed recorded: 8/10/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/5/21
Points in account: 9/8/21

**This was all without contacting MS/MA to load contract or points


----------



## TroJo

Home Resort: Grand Californian
Broker: http://dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 6/9/21
Offer accepted: 6/9/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 7/1/21
Estoppel Received: 7/9/21
Closing docs received: 8/2/21
Closing docs returned: 8/2/21
Sellers closing docs returned: ?
Closing: 8/11/21
Deed recorded: 8/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
Points in account: 9/8/21 (Was able to get pointed added via Chat)

Total Days: 91


----------



## HappyThoughtsTees

Done purchasing points after these! Phew!

Home: Aulani
Broker: https://www.dvcmagicresales.com
Title: https://firstreliabletransfers.com
Offer made: 7/19/21
Offer accepted: 7/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/23/21
Passed ROFR: 8/17/21
Estoppel received: 8/17/21
Closing docs received: 9/9
Closing docs returned: 9/11
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account: 


Home: VGC 
Broker: https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
Title: First American Title
Offer made: 8/2
Offer accepted: 8/2
Sent to ROFR: 8/3
Passed ROFR: 9/1
Estoppel received: 9/1
Closing docs received: 9/9
Closing docs returned: 9/11
Seller returned closing docs: 
Closing: 
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership:
Points in account:


----------



## nicstress

TroJo said:


> Home Resort: Grand Californian
> Broker: http://dvcresalemarket.com
> Title Company: First American
> Offer made: 6/9/21
> Offer accepted: 6/9/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
> Passed ROFR: 7/1/21
> Estoppel Received: 7/9/21
> Closing docs received: 8/2/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/2/21
> Sellers closing docs returned: ?
> Closing: 8/11/21
> Deed recorded: 8/11/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 9/6/21
> Points in account: 9/8/21 (Was able to get pointed added via Chat)
> 
> Total Days: 91


Did you chat with member services? My contract showed up on Saturday night at 7:45 pm (email was sent at that time!)  I can't remember if it was MA or MS that pushed the points. The first time I did this they told me at MS they couldn't hekp.me.


----------



## FSUSammy

Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing: 8/10/21
Deed recorded: 8/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/14/21
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## mrsclark

Final Update!
 
BCV 1 of 2
Home: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/6/21
Offer accepted: 6/6/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/10/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel Received: 7/09/21
Closing docs received: 7/14/21
Closing docs returned: 7/14/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/20/21
Funds Wired: 7/20/21
Closing: 7/22/21
Deed recorded: 07/27/2021
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 8/25/21
Points in account: 9/2/21

Total Days: 89
 
BCV 2 of 2
 
Home: BCV
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 6/18/21
Offer accepted: 6/18/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/21/21
Passed ROFR: 7/12/21
Estoppel Received: 7/13/21
Closing docs received: 7/15/21
Closing docs returned: 7/16/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 7/30/21
Funds Wired: 7/30/21
Closing: 8/3/21
Deed recorded: 8/4/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/7/21?
Points in account: 9/7/21?

Total Days: 82 Days

I didn’t even log-in to check to see if the contract and points were loaded on Sunday 9/5 or Monday 9/6 because I figured no one was working on Labor Day weekend, but then I logged in on Tuesday 9/7 and BOTH the second contract was loaded AND the points were all there - what a nice surprise!!!


----------



## FSUSammy

Final Update...

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 6/19/21
Offer accepted: 6/20/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
Closing docs received: 8/3/21
Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
Funds wired: 8/9/21
Closing: 8/10/21
Deed recorded: 8/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/14/21
Points in account: 9/15/21 (I called MS)

Days Total: 88 days


----------



## espov

FSUSammy said:


> Final Update...
> 
> Home Resort: BLT
> Broker: https://www.dvcstore.com
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 6/19/21
> Offer accepted: 6/20/21
> Sent to ROFR: 6/25/21
> Passed ROFR: 7/30/21
> Closing docs received: 8/3/21
> Closing docs returned: 8/9/21
> Funds wired: 8/9/21
> Closing: 8/10/21
> Deed recorded: 8/11/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 9/14/21
> Points in account: 9/15/21 (I called MS)
> 
> Days Total: 88 days


Did you get the email or do you just check when it hits your member account?


----------



## MistisoMan

If I was sent to ROFR yesterday, is there a chance I get through and close to the point that I can upgrade my tickets for 11/14 to an sorcerer's AP? Hoping that whatever chaos that is allowing white cards to get the discount sticks around.


----------



## Sandisw

MistisoMan said:


> If I was sent to ROFR yesterday, is there a chance I get through and close to the point that I can upgrade my tickets for 11/14 to an sorcerer's AP? Hoping that whatever chaos that is allowing white cards to get the discount sticks around.



 It is taking about 4 to 5 weeks for ROFR.  Then, at least 4 to 5 weeks from closing until you have your contract and points.  You have to add to that the time it takes to actual close.  Depending on how fast your sellers get in their closing documents, that could add another few weeks.

So, I would say that it is highly unlikely you will even be able to try!


----------



## FSUSammy

espov said:


> Did you get the email or do you just check when it hits your member account?


I eventually got an email, but I happened to be in my account when I noticed another Member ID pop up.


----------



## MistisoMan

Sandisw said:


> So, I would say that it is highly unlikely you will even be able to try!


Womp. Womp.


----------



## Tiberella626

Final Update:
What a long road it has felt like!

Home Resort: AKL
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/01/21
Offer accepted: 6/01/21
Sent to ROFR: 6/07/21
Passed ROFR: 6/30/21
Estoppel received: 7/1/21
Closing docs received: 7/7/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 7/9/21 with cashier's check.
Closing docs returned seller: 8/16/21(take two) 7/28/21 (take one).
Closing: 8/23/21
Deed recorded: 8/25/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 9/21/21
Points in account:9/21/21

113 days from offer to points 

I did send an email to member admin on Monday 9/20 politely asking for an update, I received the canned response. I checked Tuesday morning and no contract, received a welcome home email at 3:45pm to which I immediately logged in to see my beautiful new contract with no points. I promptly called Member Services and despite some phone issues on Disney's end Bella was wonderful and got my points loaded. This process is definitely not for the impatient (such as myself).


----------



## Sandisw

Hi all!  Thank you again for remembering that we ask that the link to all brokers, including the board sponsor be listed.

If you can’t get it to work, please just leave it blank.  When just a name is posted, I have to delete your hard work, which is hate to do.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Finally get to join this thread  (with correct formatting this time too  )!

Contract 1:
Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/29/21
Offer accepted: 6/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/01/21
Passed ROFR: 7/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/02/21
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned buyer:
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

This one is a delayed closing, so I won't receive the closing docs until sometime late October according to the title company.

Total Days: 87 days and counting on apart of the delayed closing

Contract 2:
Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 8/24/21
Offer accepted: 8/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/21
Passed ROFR: 9/23/21
Estoppel received: 9/23/21
Closing docs received: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

It is nice now that Disney seems to always be sending the estoppel at the same time as the ROFR decision. Speeds things up a little.
Hoping this SSR contract can close quickly so I can start booking for 2022!

Total Days: 31 Days so far


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Sandisw said:


> Hi all!  Thank you again for remembering that we ask that the link to all brokers, including the board sponsor be listed.
> 
> If you can’t get it to work, please just leave it blank.  When just a name is posted, I have to delete your hard work, which is hate to do.


Oops, I’ll fix my entry.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Hopefully this is formatted correctly…

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/20/21
Offer accepted: 8/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/21
Passed ROFR: 9/22/21
Closing docs received: 9/22/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): N/A
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Wocka704

Home: BLT
Broker: www.********.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 7/7/21
Offer accepted: 7/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/9/21
Passed ROFR: 8/12/21
Estoppel Received: 8/12/21
Closing docs received: 8/12/21
Closing docs returned: 8/12/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/17/21
Funds Wired: 8/16/21
Closing: 8/23/21
Deed recorded: 8/24/21
Contract Showing on Membership (New): 9/22/21
Points in account: 9/23/21

End-to-End we were 78 days. We decided to call MS to get points loaded once we learned about some left over points we didn't know about and figured we could do an extra trip in this use-year. Big thanks to Lori/Mark at DVCSales and Cammy at Mason for moving our first resale along so smoothly!


----------



## Jmazzuca243

Home: VGF
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American Title
Offer made: 3/8/21
Offer accepted: 3/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 3/10/21
Passed ROFR: 3/31/21
Estoppel Received: 4/19/21
Closing docs received: 4/23/21
Closing docs returned: 4/23/21
Sellers closing docs returned: 8/19/21
Closing: 8/26/21
Deed recorded: 8/27/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 9/25/21
Points in account: 9/27/21

Finally done!!!!


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 8/24/21
Offer accepted: 8/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/21
Passed ROFR: 9/23/21
Estoppel received: 9/23/21
Closing docs received: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned seller: 9/27/21
Closing: 9/29/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Total Days: 36 Days so far 

Definitely been happy with the movement of this contract. From offer to closing it was just a little over a month. Seems like it's moved so fast for resale. Hoping I'll have my membership in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 8/24/21
Offer accepted: 8/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/21
Passed ROFR: 9/23/21
Estoppel received: 9/23/21
Closing docs received: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned seller: 9/27/21
Closing: 9/29/21
Deed recorded: 9/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Total Days: 37 Days so far

Now just time to wait for the emails!


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Update. Closed today. 45 days and counting. Not too bad. I’m sure it’ll record in the next day or so, then just the wait for points to load.

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 8/20/21
Offer accepted: 8/22/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/23/21
Passed ROFR: 9/22/21
Closing docs received: 9/22/21
Closing docs returned: 9/23/21
Seller closing docs returned: 9/29/21
Buyer funds wired: 9/30/21
Closing: 10/4/21
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): N/A
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## Amyeliza

This paragraph was in an email I received from the (blocked) resale company when I closed yesterday.  I'm wondering if resale brokers are getting push back from Members Administration about owners calling?

"Disney will now begin the points transfer process, which normally takes around 5 weeks depending on how busy each of their departments are. You may read online that you can speed this process up by calling member administration, however we can assure you that Disney is not making exceptions and they process files as quickly as possible in the order they receive them. You should see communication coming from them in pieces, and once you see the new points in your Membership portal, you can begin booking even more magical stays!"

We all know that Disney *IS* making exceptions (unless something recently changed) because we read about them all the time.


----------



## DisneyMusicMan

Amyeliza said:


> This paragraph was in an email I received from the (blocked) resale company when I closed yesterday.  I'm wondering if resale brokers are getting push back from Members Administration about owners calling?
> 
> "Disney will now begin the points transfer process, which normally takes around 5 weeks depending on how busy each of their departments are. You may read online that you can speed this process up by calling member administration, however we can assure you that Disney is not making exceptions and they process files as quickly as possible in the order they receive them. You should see communication coming from them in pieces, and once you see the new points in your Membership portal, you can begin booking even more magical stays!"
> 
> We all know that Disney *IS* making exceptions (unless something recently changed) because we read about them all the time.


I’ve only done resale once before, on my second time now. I thought the steps for existing DVC members were: closing, deed recording, contract number showing up, then points showing up. I know that some people have had luck calling MS after the contract number shows up to speed up points loading. But is there a way to speed up getting your contract in the system after the deed has been recorded?

On that topic, how long does it normally take for the deed to record on the OC Comptroller’s website. We closed on Monday, and still nothing on the site. Just patiently (impatiently?) waiting for the next clock to start. As Tiana says…”I’m almost there”


----------



## Sandisw

DisneyMusicMan said:


> I’ve only done resale once before, on my second time now. I thought the steps for existing DVC members were: closing, deed recording, contract number showing up, then points showing up. I know that some people have had luck calling MS after the contract number shows up to speed up points loading. But is there a way to speed up getting your contract in the system after the deed has been recorded?
> 
> On that topic, how long does it normally take for the deed to record on the OC Comptroller’s website. We closed on Monday, and still nothing on the site. Just patiently (impatiently?) waiting for the next clock to start. As Tiana says…”I’m almost there”



Mine have shown up on comptroller site within 2 days.  In terms of contract loading, it took 5 weeks in 2020 and 22 days this past August.  I had emailed MA three times and it did not speed the process. 

I was able to get Chat to load points the same day, so I did jump the line with that.


----------



## perchy

Ooo. My first time here.

Contract 1:
Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.fidelityrealestate.com
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 9/17/21
Offer accepted: 9/17/21
Sent to ROFR: 9/23/21
WAITING
Estoppel received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned buyer:
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Total Days:

Contract 2:
Home Resort: OKW
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason
Offer made: 10/1/21
Offer accepted: 10/5/21
Sent to ROFR: 10/6/21
WAITING
Estoppel received:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned buyer:
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:


----------



## Amyeliza

DisneyMusicMan said:


> I’ve only done resale once before, on my second time now. I thought the steps for existing DVC members were: closing, deed recording, contract number showing up, then points showing up. I know that some people have had luck calling MS after the contract number shows up to speed up points loading. But is there a way to speed up getting your contract in the system after the deed has been recorded?
> 
> On that topic, how long does it normally take for the deed to record on the OC Comptroller’s website. We closed on Monday, and still nothing on the site. Just patiently (impatiently?) waiting for the next clock to start. As Tiana says…”I’m almost there”



I "closed" yesterday.  I showed up in the Comptroller's site today.  

I called when I closed back in May, 2021 and they loaded the points that day.  I was just surprised that the resale company had that data in their notification email to me.  I'm totally fine waiting 5 weeks, but if I can speed up the process by a few days after the contract shows up by calling, I absolutely will!


----------



## CCV

Quick update on the time it's taking member administration to load contracts after the deed has been recorded... It looks like they are catching back up after the delays that the July shutdown caused. Here are three data points:

Contract #1 - Deed recorded on 9/9 and took 24 days for membership ID to appear in my account
Contract #2 - Deed recorded on 9/14 and took 21 days for membership ID to appear in my account
Contract #3 - Deed recorded on 9/16 and took 20 days for membership ID to appear in my account

So what was taking 30 plus days in August and September is down to 20 days...


----------



## masupo

Repost from other thread:

Home Resort: OKW
Broker: https://www.fidelityrealestate.com/
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 07/08/21
Offer accepted: 07/08/21
Sent to ROFR: 07/09/21
Passed ROFR: 08/10/21 (in a unique situation, Disney first took the contract on 07/30. Then they notified the broker that the seller has a second contract that passed, and they would be willing to waive this one as well. It's a reverse ROFR miracle!)
Closing docs received: 08/12/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 08/13/21
Closing docs returned seller: 09/07/21 (the sellers were traveling and took awhile to return their docs)
Funds wired: 09/07/21
Closing: 09/13/21
Deed recorded: 09/14/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/05/21
Points in account:


----------



## AnneCat

Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
Broker: ******************
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 08/13/21
Offer accepted: 08/14/21
Sent to ROFR: 08/15/21
Passed ROFR: 09/09/21
Closing docs received: 09/14/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 09/14/21
Funds wired: 09/15/21
Closing: 09/22/21
Deed recorded: 09/23/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/11/21
Points in account: 10/12 (after calling MS)

I am very pleased that it went fairly quickly.  After I read everybody's advice in this forum (which I really appreciate), I called the member service today asking to load my points since I wanted to book my 9/11/2022 trip before it sold out.  MS was extremely friendly and helpful and glad that I was not treated like a second class citizen for being a resale member.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 8/24/21
Offer accepted: 8/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/21
Passed ROFR: 9/23/21
Estoppel received: 9/23/21
Closing docs received: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned seller: 9/27/21
Closing: 9/29/21
Deed recorded: 9/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/15/21
Points in account:

Total Days: 52 Days so far

This has honestly been so much faster than I expected. Now I just need to get my points loaded!


----------



## NickBCV

AnneCat said:


> Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: ******************
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 08/13/21
> Offer accepted: 08/14/21
> Sent to ROFR: 08/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 09/09/21
> Closing docs received: 09/14/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 09/14/21
> Funds wired: 09/15/21
> Closing: 09/22/21
> Deed recorded: 09/23/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/11/21
> Points in account: 10/12 (after calling MS)
> 
> I am very pleased that it went fairly quickly.  After I read everybody's advice in this forum (which I really appreciate), I called the member service today asking to load my points since I wanted to book my 9/11/2022 trip before it sold out.  MS was extremely friendly and helpful and glad that I was not treated like a second class citizen for being a resale member.


I have been trying member accounting and when I call it says they are closed and can only be reached by email. I will try MS instead. Thank you.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Will Disney email me when my contract is loaded to my account? I've got an existing membership with the same UY.  Its been about 4 weeks since the deed was recorded.


----------



## NickBCV

Disneytrippin' said:


> Will Disney email me when my contract is loaded to my account? I've got an existing membership with the same UY.  Its been about 4 weeks since the deed was recorded.


Ouch. My deed was recorded four days ago and I have been anxiously waiting for my points to be loaded. I spoke to MS today and they told me I will get an email when points are loaded. I asked if they could share a timeline and they answered NO with a sort of annoyed tone.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

NickBCV said:


> Ouch. My deed was recorded four days ago and I have been anxiously waiting for my points to be loaded. I spoke to MS today and they told me I will get an email when points are loaded. I asked if they could share a timeline and they answered NO with a sort of annoyed tone.


It takes at least 2-4 weeks for a contract to show after the deed is recorded.


----------



## NickBCV

TerrorPigeon said:


> It takes at least 2-4 weeks for a contract to show after the deed is recorded.


Thank you. I need to learn patience. Haha.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

NickBCV said:


> Thank you. I need to learn patience. Haha.


Haha. I feel your pain though. I only had to wait 15 days from deed recording to contract showing recently and that felt like a long 15 days.


----------



## LadybugsMum

NickBCV said:


> Ouch. My deed was recorded four days ago and I have been anxiously waiting for my points to be loaded. I spoke to MS today and they told me I will get an email when points are loaded. I asked if they could share a timeline and they answered NO with a sort of annoyed tone.


I’d try again with another CM.


----------



## masupo

It took exactly 3 weeks for the first part of the process for me. Deed was recorded on 09/14/21 and MA added the contract to my current membership on 10/05/21. Now I'm waiting for MS to complete the second part of the process - adding the points. 

I'm at a week and a half and getting impatient LOL. I'm not planning any trips right away but I really want the points. Once I have them I probably will start planning.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

So, its been 4 weeks and my contract still isn't showing on my account. I've emailed member administration with no response.


----------



## JRock17

Sent my closing documents in to the title company and wired the money the next day. Been waiting almost three weeks for sellers to return their closing documents, title company said they could close the next day after receiving the paperwork. What are my options at this point? Is there a drop dead date when I can get out of this deal? I would like to get this moving so I can make some reservations just wondering if I have any recourse besides emailing my sales rep.


----------



## Sandisw

JRock17 said:


> Sent my closing documents in to the title company and wired the money the next day. Been waiting almost three weeks for sellers to return their closing documents, title company said they could close the next day after receiving the paperwork. What are my options at this point? Is there a drop dead date when I can get out of this deal? I would like to get this moving so I can make some reservations just wondering if I have any recourse besides emailing my sales rep.



Once the official closing date listed in your contract passes, you can ask to cancel the sale and get your money back,

Prior to that, it’s loss of the deposit.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

AnneCat said:


> Home Resort: Bay Lake Tower
> Broker: ******************
> Title Company: Mason Title
> Offer made: 08/13/21
> Offer accepted: 08/14/21
> Sent to ROFR: 08/15/21
> Passed ROFR: 09/09/21
> Closing docs received: 09/14/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 09/14/21
> Funds wired: 09/15/21
> Closing: 09/22/21
> Deed recorded: 09/23/21
> Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/11/21
> Points in account: 10/12 (after calling MS)
> 
> I am very pleased that it went fairly quickly.  After I read everybody's advice in this forum (which I really appreciate), I called the member service today asking to load my points since I wanted to book my 9/11/2022 trip before it sold out.  MS was extremely friendly and helpful and glad that I was not treated like a second class citizen for being a resale member.


What number did you call for MS?


----------



## Disneytrippin'

JRock17 said:


> Sent my closing documents in to the title company and wired the money the next day. Been waiting almost three weeks for sellers to return their closing documents, title company said they could close the next day after receiving the paperwork. What are my options at this point? Is there a drop dead date when I can get out of this deal? I would like to get this moving so I can make some reservations just wondering if I have any recourse besides emailing my sales rep.


I never received an email saying the seller had received or signed the documents. I had to ask. But, I also checked the Comptroller site and saw the deed recorded before I did that. Maybe they signed and it was already recorded?


----------



## pianomanzano

Are the membership ID number and activation code e-mails supposed to come around the same time? I just received the activation e-mail, but not the one with the member ID. Is it possible to call to get my member ID? Thanks!


----------



## DonMacGregor

Give it an hour or so.


----------



## pianomanzano

Cool, thanks!


----------



## TerrorPigeon

pianomanzano said:


> Are the membership ID number and activation code e-mails supposed to come around the same time? I just received the activation e-mail, but not the one with the member ID. Is it possible to call to get my member ID? Thanks!


Yeah just give it some time. It took like 30 mins to an hour for my second email to come after I got the first.


----------



## pianomanzano

Other e-mail just came through  Now to call in the morning to see if we can get our points loaded and piece together a trip next month, have 100+ points set to expire!


----------



## Disneytrippin'

My contract showed up on my account today!!!


----------



## Amyeliza

Disneytrippin' said:


> My contract showed up on my account today!!!


Same, girl!  I just logged in and I saw the Boardwalk.  It made my day!  I wonder how long until the points are loaded.


----------



## Disneytrippin'

Amyeliza said:


> Same, girl!  I just logged in and I saw the Boardwalk.  It made my day!  I wonder how long until the points are loaded.


Supposedly a few days but, those are going straight into 2022 for my big family trip!


----------



## Amyeliza

pianomanzano said:


> Other e-mail just came through  Now to call in the morning to see if we can get our points loaded and piece together a trip next month, have 100+ points set to expire!



Did you have any luck?


----------



## pianomanzano

Amyeliza said:


> Did you have any luck?


Yup! Snagged a 2BR at SSR for 3 nights, with some help from MS. Website only showed availability for one night, but I called and they said there was 2 additional nights available. Still need one more night and will continue to stalk until there's availability, but now we can bring both sets of grandparents along for my daughter's 1st birthday!


----------



## Amyeliza

pianomanzano said:


> Yup! Snagged a 2BR at SSR for 3 nights, with some help from MS. Website only showed availability for one night, but I called and they said there was 2 additional nights available. Still need one more night and will continue to stalk until there's availability, but now we can bring both sets of grandparents along for my daughter's 1st birthday!



That's amazing!!


----------



## Sunnyore

Home Resort: BLT
Broker: https://dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 08/19/21
Offer accepted: 08/19/21
Sent to ROFR: 08/23/21
Passed ROFR: 09/20/21
Closing docs received: 09/20/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 09/20/21
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Funds wired: 09/20/21
Closing: 09/29/21
Deed recorded: 09/29/21
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 10/14/21
Points in account:10/18/21 (called in to MS)

Total timeline: 60 days... not too shabby. Would have been longer though if I didn't call in but I'm right at my 7 month booking window and was advised to call in. Otherwise they are quoting 2-4 weeks for points loading. This process was totally painless which will make it hard to say no if prices drop and I see a nice contract out there.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Final update...

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Jeffrey C. Sweet
Offer made: 8/24/21
Offer accepted: 8/24/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/26/21
Passed ROFR: 9/23/21
Estoppel received: 9/23/21
Closing docs received: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/23/21
Closing docs returned seller: 9/27/21
Closing: 9/29/21
Deed recorded: 9/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership (new member): 10/15/21
Points in account: 10/18/21

Total Days: 55 Days 

Was a little bit of a struggle getting my points loaded. First time I called the day after my contract was showing the CM I talked to said they weren't able to do it yet, but then I called again today and the CM was able to get it done for me while I was on the call with them. Overall fairly quick and painless for resale.


----------



## NickBCV

LadybugsMum said:


> I’d try again with another CM.


Tried again today and they said call back next Monday. I think it really depends on whom you get on the phone.


----------



## NickBCV

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: DVC Magic Resales
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 8/3/21
Offer accepted: 8/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/16/21
Passed ROFR: 9/20/21
Estoppel received: 9/20/21
Closing docs received: 9/21/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/21/21
Closing docs returned seller: 9/21/21
Closing: 9/29/21
Deed recorded: 10/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
Points in account: TBD

Total Days:


----------



## TerrorPigeon

NickBCV said:


> Tried again today and they said call back next Monday. I think it really depends on whom you get on the phone.


Seriously just keep calling. I had one CM say call back again on a certain day then I just called the very next day and a different CM loaded my points right then and there. That is once your contract shows on your account.


----------



## LadybugsMum

NickBCV said:


> Tried again today and they said call back next Monday. I think it really depends on whom you get on the phone.



I misread your original post. I thought you had your contract on the DVC site already, but since you don't, calling won't help. Once you can see your contract, wait a few days and then call to get your points.


----------



## NickBCV

TerrorPigeon said:


> Seriously just keep calling. I had one CM say call back again on a certain day then I just called the very next day and a different CM loaded my points right then and there. That is once your contract shows on your account.


For sure. That is the key. Got to get them to load the contract first.


----------



## softballmom3

Final update! Even bigger shocker!!!! Received membership email yesterday and my points are loaded today!!!!! I logged on this morning and there they were .

Home Resort: SSR
Broker: www.****************.com
Title Company: Mason Title
Offer made: 7/30/2021
Offer accepted: 7/30/2021
Sent to ROFR: 7/31/2021
Passed ROFR: 9/13/2021
Estoppel Received:?
Closing docs received:9/20/2021
Closing docs returned: 9/24/2021
Sellers closing docs returned:9/24/2021
Funds wired:9/28/2021
Closing: 10/8/2021
Deed recorded:10/11/2021
Contract Showing on Membership:10/19/2021
Points in account: 10/20/2021

Total: 82 days, even with that long ROFR and delayed closing


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update...

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/29/21
Offer accepted: 6/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/01/21
Passed ROFR: 7/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/02/21
Closing docs received: 10/27/21 (delayed closing with the earliest being 11/22)
Closing docs returned buyer:
Closing docs returned seller:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member):
Points in account:

Total Days: 120 days and counting on apart of the delayed closing


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: DVC Magic Resales
> Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
> Offer made: 8/3/21
> Offer accepted: 8/8/21
> Sent to ROFR: 8/16/21
> Passed ROFR: 9/20/21
> Estoppel received: 9/20/21
> Closing docs received: 9/21/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 9/21/21
> Closing docs returned seller: 9/21/21
> Closing: 9/29/21
> Deed recorded: 10/11/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: TBD
> Points in account: TBD
> 
> Total Days:


UPDATE - still no points or contract on DVC site so I tried calling MS two weeks ago and found a rep that would talk to me and try to help. She came back after about 45 trying to connect with MS and they said I need to speak to the broker because they had no contract pending. Frustrated, I called the broker and title company and broker basically ignored me and title company told me Disney did not know what they were talking about and to give it another week.

Last Tuesday the broker emails me and tells me they spelled my name wrong on the deed and now need to fix it. Mind you when they sent me the closing docs I responded they spelled my name wrong and they sent me new docs but did not correct it on sellers docs.

Worst experience buying a contract (my sixth) and title company will not take ownership. Blames Disney for their error.

So new docs signed by sellers correcting error and re-recorded on Friday. We will see how long this will take now to see my points.

Anyone ever experience anything like this before?


----------



## poofyo101

NickBCV said:


> UPDATE - still no points or contract on DVC site so I tried calling MS two weeks ago and found a rep that would talk to me and try to help. She came back after about 45 trying to connect with MS and they said I need to speak to the broker because they had no contract pending. Frustrated, I called the broker and title company and broker basically ignored me and title company told me Disney did not know what they were talking about and to give it another week.
> 
> Last Tuesday the broker emails me and tells me they spelled my name wrong on the deed and now need to fix it. Mind you when they sent me the closing docs I responded they spelled my name wrong and they sent me new docs but did not correct it on sellers docs.
> 
> Worst experience buying a contract (my sixth) and title company will not take ownership. Blames Disney for their error.
> 
> So new docs signed by sellers correcting error and re-recorded on Friday. We will see how long this will take now to see my points.
> 
> Anyone ever experience anything like this before?


They recorded a typo in my deed as well a few weeks ago.


----------



## NickBCV

So the wait continues. I swear I think the delay on posting contracts and points bought on the secondary market is deliberate in order to make us all think the hassle is not worth it.


----------



## D-Trick

When a resale contract is "showing on membership" with its points not loaded yet, what am I looking for on my dvc page?

I'm at 12 days since deed recorded, and 45 days since having my offer accepted.  I was hoping to beat 50 days for points in my account but darn,  prob won't make it.


----------



## TerrorPigeon

D-Trick said:


> When a resale contract is "showing on membership" with its points not loaded yet, what am I looking for on my dvc page?
> 
> I'm at 12 days since deed recorded, and 45 days since having my offer accepted.  I was hoping to beat 50 days for points in my account but darn,  prob won't make it.


Well you can't really do anything as far as booking things until the points are loaded except just view the site. As others have done, myself included, you can call MS and ask them to load your points and more often than not they'll do it for you while you're on the phone with them.


----------



## D-Trick

TerrorPigeon said:


> Well you can't really do anything as far as booking things until the points are loaded except just view the site. As others have done, myself included, you can call MS and ask them to load your points and more often than not they'll do it for you while you're on the phone with them.



I'm obviously not going to call MS if I don't see my new contract on my membership yet.  My question is:

"Where/how exactly do I see my contract is now showing on membership (sans loading of points)?"


----------



## NickBCV

Finally the contract shows up on DVC dashboard. Maybe something to do with my strongly worded email to Disney this morning telling them to get their act together and do their job. Closing on 9/20 and no activity since then is awful.

Now I guess I have to wait till the next day to call and see if they will load the points.


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> Home Resort: BCV
> Broker: DVC Magic Resales
> Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
> Offer made: 8/3/21
> Offer accepted: 8/8/21
> Sent to ROFR: 8/16/21
> Passed ROFR: 9/20/21
> Estoppel received: 9/20/21
> Closing docs received: 9/21/21
> Closing docs returned buyer: 9/21/21
> Closing docs returned seller: 9/21/21
> Closing: 9/29/21
> Deed recorded: 10/11/21
> Contract Showing on Membership: 11/2/21
> Points in account: TBD
> 
> Total Days:


----------



## Sandisw

D-Trick said:


> I'm obviously not going to call MS if I don't see my new contract on my membership yet.  My question is:
> 
> "Where/how exactly do I see my contract is now showing on membership (sans loading of points)?"



It will be there when you hit My Vacation points.


----------



## krysib

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 08/17/21
Offer accepted: 08/17/21
Sent to ROFR: 08/20/21
Passed ROFR: 09/16/21
Closing docs received: 09/16/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 09/21/21
Closing docs returned seller: 09/28/21
Funds wired: 09/21/21
Closing: 09/29/21
Deed recorded: 09/30/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 10/15/21
Points in account:10/24/21 (called in to MS)


----------



## TerrorPigeon

D-Trick said:


> I'm obviously not going to call MS if I don't see my new contract on my membership yet.  My question is:
> 
> "Where/how exactly do I see my contract is now showing on membership (sans loading of points)?"


Ah. Guess I misunderstood your question.


----------



## NickBCV

NickBCV said:


> So the wait continues. I swear I think the delay on posting contracts and points bought on the secondary market is deliberate in order to make us all think the hassle is not worth it.


Called today and got my points posted FINALLY.


----------



## NickBCV

Home Resort: BCV
Broker: DVC Magic Resales
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 8/3/21
Offer accepted: 8/8/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/16/21
Passed ROFR: 9/20/21
Estoppel received: 9/20/21
Closing docs received: 9/21/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 9/21/21
Closing docs returned seller: 9/21/21
Closing: 9/29/21
Deed recorded: 10/11/21
Contract Showing on Membership: 11/2/21
Points in account: 11/3/21 after calling MS


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Just an FYI for those wanting to see timelines....

My contract showed up 10/14 and still no points.  I don't need them so haven't bothered to call MS, but if you do need them, contact MS cause the regular way is slow.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

ABE4DISNEY said:


> Just an FYI for those wanting to see timelines....
> 
> My contract showed up 10/14 and still no points.  I don't need them so haven't bothered to call MS, but if you do need them, contact MS cause the regular way is slow.



And finally.... 

Home:  SSR
Broker: www.fidelityresales.com 
Title Company: First American
Offer made: 7/28/21
Offer accepted: 7/28/21
Sent to ROFR: 8/4/21
Passed ROFR:  9/10/21
Closing docs received: 9/16/21
Closing docs returned: 9/20/21
Seller returned closing docs: 9/24/21
Closing: 9/28/21
Deed recorded: 9/29/21
Contract showing on Membership(existing member):  10/14/21
Points in account: 11/7/21 (102 Total Days)


----------



## TerrorPigeon

Update...

Home Resort: BWV
Broker: www.dvcresalemarket.com
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 6/29/21
Offer accepted: 6/29/21
Sent to ROFR: 7/01/21
Passed ROFR: 7/26/21
Estoppel received: 8/02/21
Closing docs received: 10/27/21 (delayed closing with the earliest being 11/22/21)
Closing docs returned buyer: 10/28/21
Closing docs returned seller: ???
Closing: 11/22/21
Deed recorded: 
Contract Showing on Membership (existing member): 
Points in account: 

Total Days: 146 days and counting on apart of the delayed closing

Nice having it close on literally the very first day it could have with the delayed closing.


----------



## Flynn's Gal

Home Resort: Animal Kingdom Lodge
Broker: https://www.dvcmagicresales.com/
Title Company: First Reliable Transfers
Offer made: 11/27/21
Offer accepted: 11/29/21 - one amendment to the contract before sending to ROFR
Sent to ROFR: 12/6/21
Passed ROFR:
Closing docs received:
Closing docs returned:
Closing:
Deed recorded:
Contract Showing on Membership (new member):
Points in account:

Days Total:


----------



## ParkFreak

Home Resort: PVB
Broker: dvcresalemarket
Title Company: Magic Vacation Title
Offer made: 11/3/21
Offer accepted: 11/4/21
Sent to ROFR: 11/6/21
Passed ROFR: 11/19/21
Closing docs received: 11/30/21
Closing docs returned buyer: 12/1/21
Closing docs returned seller: Unknown
Closing: 12/6/21
Deed recorded: 12/7/21
Contract Showing on Existing Membership: 
Points in account:


----------



## BayLakeMama

GBBT7636 said:


> I had to e-mail. I waited 5 days after receiving the activation code e-mail before I e-mailed and got a response a week later with the ID. In total it took 12 days between activation code and club ID. Here's to hoping you don't have to wait as long!


Not bad! My wait was the same


----------



## D-Trick

bump. 

Anyone have any recent timeline/processing time info they can share?


----------



## DonMacGregor

D-Trick said:


> bump.
> 
> Anyone have any recent timeline/processing time info they can share?


You need to look in the 2022 thread:

Closing Time 2022 Edition


----------

